# Naruto: Waring Clans Era Main Thread



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

*Naruto: Warring Clans Era*


After the endless wars that almost decimated the entire population of  humans on the continent, the Sage of Six paths traveled across the lands  and taught Ninjutsu as a religion to the remaining scattered clans.  Peace seemed almost obtainable in this time of reprieve, yet the Juubi  ominously appeared and threatened everyone's very existence. Valiantly  fighting the Juubi and sealing it within himself, the Sage, then split  the Juubi's chakra into 9 living Bijuu and cast them across the land  into the most barren areas of the continent. Afterwords, he cast it's  body into the sky and created the moon. 


Though the Sage of Six paths had a major effect on the people of the  continent, it was an undesired effect. Over 60 years have passed after  the Sages son's battled one another for the right to inherit their  father's legacy. Now strife amongst the clans are so bad the land is a  metaphorical powder keg.


Small wars have broken out across the continent and your growing up  amidst the chaos that you will soon inherit from your forefathers.  Deciding on whether to fight for your clan's supremacy over all others,  making your name live throughout history in infamy or honor. Even  abandoning your clan to do what you want and make a name for yourself.  Your actions will change the course of history itself and the land you  grew up in.

*Rules:
*-No Double Posting
-Signature's Must Be Turned Off 
-Failure to Follow the Rules Will Result in Deduction Of Points for That Week

*Points:
*1 Point = 3-5 Lines
2 Points = 6-10 Lines
3 Points = 10-15 Lines
4 Points = 16-20 Lines
5+ Points = 21+ Lines 
(It also depends on Quality, make great post but it's only ten lines? The mod may give you four points anyways)​


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2011)

*Relaxed soul , Worries away - Enters Takashi Aosuki*​
He was walking in the _street_ of the _town_ his clan constructed many years ago, living in the mountains wasn?t easy at all specially when you have a lot of people whining about wanting a nice place to sleep. Or at least that is how he understood the story  of the clan. Looking around many blue-haired people doing their own stuff could be seen, from taking care of their children to hang around with friends, no one could think that it was a clan of warriors in the mid of a war. Walking a bit more he noticed it in the distance, the biggest house which was the place of the clan?s head.

It just took a couple of minutes to arrive,"Yo! is Rokuto-san at home?"he asked to a man that was in front of the house, the blue haired shinobi looked at the owner of that voice only to smile*"Woah! You sure have grown up since the last time I saw ya around here"*the man said. The boy only showed a little smile in his face"Well it?s obvious, I need to grow in many aspects"he stated only for the man to laugh while he kept his relaxed expression.*"Rokuto-sama is waiting for you, come in, you already know where he is supposed to be"*. The boy only nodded and entered the house.

"Rokuto-san, I came just as you said"the voice was heard outside of the clan?s head room"Nice timing. You can come in, Takashi"the voice inside the room said and then the door opened"Thank you"there  entering the room a boy of around 14 years old, pale skin, blue eyes and spiky grayish blue hair. He was wearing a short sleeved dark blue T-shirt with an X-shaped white belt that is stuck to his sleeves. Also wears dark blue shorts that reach until down his knees. On his arms, bandages covering from his wrists up to some centimeters before his elbows. A relaxed expression as if nothing that happens in the world could affect him at all.

" I think you already know why I called you here?"he asked. It was 

"Yeah. But my mind won?t change, Rokuto-san"the boy said while sitting calmly in front of the head of the clan"I see but what is the reason?"he asked"She is just too kind, even if her insanity awakens she isn?t suited for war. I would prefer to keep her as a guard of the clan instead of going to the front lines when the time comes"he said. Rokuto thought about it a little and arrived to the same conclusion, Kiara Aosuki was not suited for war."You?re right, think it can?t be helped, I will make sure she remains here"with that the boy stood up and started to leave.

"Oh wait! i heard you have been training hard lately, what is it about?"Rokuto asked, interested in the answer of the boy"i will make our lightning to evolve"he declared and then sighed"But i?m still far away from doing it, though I will make it for sure"and with that he left.

"Evolve, huh? I wanna see that for sure".


----------



## River Song (Oct 18, 2011)

*Sayuri Sato*
_Every fire begins with a spark_

Sayuri sat, her legs crossed and her closed fists resting on her knees. Her Right arm was completely covered in complex fuinjutsu. Her red hair shone in the moonlight, emphasising the different tones, the crimson reds and the almost orange auburns mixing in to create the radiant red hue.

Her dace was serene her eyes closed and her lips forming and almost straight line as sh breathed in and out, in and out. Suddenly the eerie serenity of the room was interrupted as a man almost silently appeared. With his he brought a darker mood to the room, the former peace now shattered by the aura of foreboding disaster, its funny how one person cal always carry that air about him.

This man was Hazashi younger brother to the clan head and subsequently Sayuri?s uncle.  ?Having a nice sleep dear? He bit sarcastically, if she didn?t know him better than most she would have said his voice was full of contempt. But she had knew him for the best part of ten years, contempt seemed to be his default setting, and most of the time it meant nothing.

?I am not sleeping, this is want you asked me to do, unless the definition of meditation has changed from yesterday.? She bit back scathingly, she was much too tired to argue with her uncle, against her will she was up to the best part of three in the morning memorising the nucleus formation for ignite. She didn?t know why she needed to she could already perform the jutsu, and she never understood most of it anyway.

?Do not take that tone with me little girl.? He said his voice dripping with Venom. She stood up, he was taller than her but she walked up to him, Sayuri gave the man a stare almost identical to the one that was currently directed at her. It was at these points she realised she spent far too much time with the man in front of her. The only other person she really spent time with was her sister. She wondered if Ayame would ever be shipped off to a ?doctor? she was bordering on catatonic.  

Her mind once again turning to the man in front of her she sighed. ?Look what  do you want Hazashi? she realised she was much too soft on the man, this was of course a tiny bit egotistical considering the man she was speaking to could kill her with a snap of his fingers.

Hazashi?s voice seemed to soften as well. Despite his cold exterior Sayuri knew that he had a soft spot for her, it may be surrounded for immense hatred for her but it was still there. ?Do your Kata? he instructed. 

She gave out a long over-emphasised sigh. ?Fine Hazashi.? She said drawing out his name in long over-punctuated syllables. At first he had insisted she called him sir, but it didn?t work. Infact she had taken pleasure in calling him Hazashi, Haza-kun, Shi-shi, Zashi. She had been hit for this, many times but it never deterred her and eventually he just gave up.

Sayuri walked t the centre of the room and stood, waiting for her instructions ?Jeung Guen Sogi!? he barked at her. Resisting the urge to stick her tongue out at him she moved her fist to exactly  15 centimetres in front of her pelvis, her other hand clasping over it. It had to be exactly 15 centimetres it wasn?t uncommon for Hazashi to measure it. ?What is that stance?? he barked at her. 

Whispering under her breath she replied ?You should be the one telling me.? She recoiled as a kunai flew through the air, scratching her cheek. ?What was that? he snarled ?Moa Junbi type B? she replied her teeth gritting. She would have made a joke at his expense but she was still fragile from her last beating. Most people would be appalled by her treatment. Sayuri didn?t mind, in fact she probably preferred it to the ?correct way?.

?Okay begin.? He said boredly as he leaned against the wall, he looked un-interested but he could see him judge her every move. She began: Knife-hand, Kick, rotating knife-hand, turn, Knife-ha.. 

*THUMP!!*

She hit the floor as she stared at the man above her, the same one who had been leaning on a wall at the other side of the room moments ago. ?Your stance is terrible? he hissed at her, " I knocked you over with a simple touch."
This is where she lost it?That was not a Fucking Touch!?It was seconds later she noticed the blood running down her nose and the pain hit her; he had broken her nose...


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 18, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

"Shut up whore, you have not bring anything but crayness to my life, I still Blame you mom. Just tell everyone that I have die and that would make your life easier to you." Moro slammed the door to her family house, atleast she did not forget her staff that had the sword stash in it. She headed out of the Uchiha clan as she head paws on the ground heading her way as she heard howls around her. Moro howled back, "Another crappy day on my part, what is with the older man Ahiga?" "Over here blind one, I thought some one said you were off to see someone else to day." "The hawk told that, let's train. I was not going to meet up with lazy but ReiMei, he annoys me anyway it is in his voice." "If you want our clan to grow you have to work with other Uchihas."

The wolves sat around as to watch them train or later just hang out with Moro. Ahiga got up and took a stance as he unsheathed his sword. He let out a projectile of a fire dragon to surround Moro. Moro did a few handseals to create fireballs and created it into a fire pheonix to go against the dragon projectile. The dragon took out out the pheonix projectile. Moro got out of the way to drew her own sword from her staff and swing it at her sensai. Her sensai was faster than her and moved swiftly as the sword slashed against Moro's left side. Moro used body flicker to get away from her sensai. The wolves howled and wag their tags from the excitment in thi spar against these two. "You are doing pretty well, but you have to do better at war, keep training on your own. The problem with you is you are full of rage like any Uchila." Moro nods waiting for her sensai's next move, knowing he would finish her off in his next attack with out hurting Moro to much.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 18, 2011)

*~ Koby Kraine ~
~ Home Village ~*

As is was a dark and cold day in the forest sorrounding the Kraine Clans current establishment they like to call their home village, the small clan have set up a permanant basis here. On one side they are sorrounded by lush dark green pine trees that make up the forest, and on the other a small lake at the foot of a cliff face, As much of the clan's people were all going by there day to day activities, a young teenage boy named Koby Kraine was out hunting sharpening his ninja skills preparing for whatever the world was going to throw at him next, For most of his young life he was noted as a failure, the first child of the noble clan leader and yet he was nothing like his father, his father was the strongest in the clan and led the clan to many famous victories in the battlefield, however they looked at Koby like he was nothing but the pinky on the leaders right finger. 

As Koby sat next to a large log, and begun going through his weapon bag that was filled with Kunai and Shuriken, he found his mothers ring that she used to wear, he remembered back to that fatefull day.... 

*[Flashback]*
_It was a beautiful afternoon by a lake similar to their current establishment, the clan were all settling down for the evening and spending time with their families however his father was out on the battlefield fighting off a rival clan who had invaded a few days earlier, Koby and his mother were by themselves and hated it, a rogue ninja that had been hired by the rival clan entered the Kraine house undetected and murdered his mother in front of his eyes, the ninja turned to Koby and couldnt harm a child, he then fleed as the rest of the clan realised what was happening and followed him in hot persuit, Koby sat there with his mother dying in his arms as she asked him to avenge her and get him, she said "this would make him a man in your fathers eyes", as Koby then went out in persuit of the man he went the opposite direction to the townspeople, after he had noticed that the ninja used a shadow clone technique whilst murdering his mother, thinking they were following the clone and he was following the real ninja. 
He then came across the ninja who had stopped to try and set a trap, when the ninja realised this he turned and planned on finishing the job he should have done in the first place, even if Koby was only around 12, He ran at Koby and kicked him to the stomach knocking him back to the ground he then proceeded to stomp on him and kick him around before grabbing him and throwing him into a tree like a ragdoll, he then used the shadow clone technique and used the clone to grab Koby, as koby shivered in fear watching his life flash before him thinking this was his impending death, the ninja begun moulding chakra around his body and was concentrating for a technique, as he clinched his fists and was ready to attack with ninjutsu, koby gritted his teeth and then something happened, it had awoken, the famous Kurome the Kraine Clans Doujustu, the whites of his eyes turned pitch black, and and large lines ran from the bottom of his eyes to his cheeks, as the pupil in his eye turned a solid blue with a black design through them, he felt powerfull he felt like he was at a new level, he welled up all of his anger and looked directly at the ninja who was shivering in fear himself now, he couldnt beleive it all of a sudden the ninja pulled out kunai and went to run at Koby, he was then impailed by a giant spike that rose up through the ground peircing the ninaj straight through the chest, koby was shocked, as another 2 spikes came out of the ground and peirced the ninja from both sides now completely killing him. the shadow clone disapeared due to his death and Koby was free, as the rest of his clan had realised and had made their way to his location they were left looking at Koby with the Kurome, and they were all looking at him as their new saviour, the true son of the leader, he was finaly living up to his heritage and finaly staking his claim at his family lineage._

As the flashback stopped, and Koby realised he had to continue to sharpen his skills, and continue to get his ability and powers under control. It had only been 4 years since he awakened Kurome, and it was still only in its early stage, he could use it at will however that Hissatsu Hyōsō ninjutsu was still only being used when he was endangered or in a pickle, it wasnt completely under control and he was scared he was going to hurt a friend. As he got up off the log and turned to continue his training he noticed a small deer like creature, this was just what his father had sent him out to hunt. He pulled out a Kunai but before he could act the deer was devoured by a wild pack of wolves, the 4 to 5 wolves tore it to shreds and ran off with the carcus. Koby was outclassed by wolves that he didnt even sense were in the vacinity, he definately needed to up his training and get stronger and it was all going to begin from now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2011)

*Takashi*

"Uh, I?m home!"his voice echoed through the building, watching that there was no response, he just entered all the way through the hall that led to the kitchen of the house, immediately the sound of steps approaching rapidly to him"Big brother, you?re back!" a feminine voice said as from the kitchen a little girl of around ten or eleven years old came out, her hair was really long , enough to reach her feet and the color of her hair was already bluish, more than Takashi?s ; deep blue and shining eyes.

Looking at her, the boy noticed that her clothes were all dirty what made him wonder what was she doing before he arrived."yeah. though what were ya doing?"he asked, his emotionless expression without changing just as always."I was cooking though it didn?t go as well as I thought it would"she stated, Takashi showed a little smile"I see, is there something to eat? I?m starving"he said, glad that his sister was having fun even without him.

After that they just enjoyed the meal, the girl was really good at cooking and well the only reason why she failed before Takashi?s arrival was because she was trying something new."*whistle* That was...cool"he said, that was just the way he was, it doesn?t matter if it was something surprising, delicious or horrible, the only words that would come out from his mouth to describe it were "cool" or "uncool", the same goes to his expressions, since their parents died, he wasn?t able to express himself at all. 

"Mooo, is that the only word you know? it becomes annoying sometimes, big brother!"she said, scolding the boy."heh. sorry"he said, sometimes the girl couldn?t say if her brother was just lost in his thoughts or fooling around with that expression in his face."Anyway why did Rokuto-san called you?"she asked, intrigued by whatever the kid and the head of the Aosuki clan could have talked about."Nothing important."he answered and then put his hands behind his head to lie on the floor"More important, Kiara. Do you really want to become a ninja? you?re halfway of your training but it seems that you prefer to cook most of the time.""Of course i want to be a ninja, that way i can be more time with my friends!" Takashi sighed in his insides, she didn?t really know what a ninja is.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 18, 2011)

*Diarmu Duihan*
Catch the Sun out of the Water and the Story Begins..

It's about morning time in this area right now. Near the side of a river can be heard the sound of children. Not one of crying that would be normal in this devastated world, but cheerful laughs that were rare at this time. Around the area are also thin trees that are normal around these parts. The grass is pretty high, but not so enough to really bother anyone.

"_*How is he so good!?*_"

"_*Diarmu, you sure you aren't some sort of grand master at this!?*_

"_Does someone like that even exist for this kind of thing? Anyways, no it's all just skill,_"

These voices come from the group of young men near the river. Most of them are just kids about from 6 to 11 years of age. While the biggest person there looks to be about 13 or 14 years old. With the exception of him, they are all standing up watching beside him as he sits. In his hands is a thin stick with a string attached to the top of it. 

The string traces from the stick into the river a few feet in front of them. SLASH! The end of the string, along with what looks like a fish is thrown from the water by the strong pull the older boy with red hair gives. The younger boys standing look in awe, not because of how easily he caught the fish but because of how many fish he had caught so far. Diarmu had decided to show his fishing skills as he passed by the children. Fishing was always something he had enjoyed through out his life.

"*So when are you gonna show use how to fish like you do?*"

One of the children decided to ask curiously after seeing how good he was. At first they had not been very interested in the activity because of how unsuccessful they were, however he saw some thrill in the way this boy had made it look so easily.

"_I'm all for hanging out and playing with kids but training all of you to fish would be pretty much of a waste of time._"

Diarmu smirked as he answered without even looking at them. Showing just how uninterested he was at the idea of showing the lot of them just how to fish. Though truthfully, he had alot of spare time on his hands, it's just such a thing felt bothersome to do. 

"*Ah! Your not really that cool at all!*" 

One of the kids said as they were not pleased by the answer they were given. Diarmu simply shrugged with a dead expression as he continued to fish along the river. 

"*I dosen't matter anyways, what I really want to be is a ninja!*"

The stick in Diarmu's hand stops before pulling another fish out.

"*Yeah their awesome, they do all sorts of cool moves!*"

For some reason the tension around the air thickens, but the children are to wrapped in their conversation to notice. Diarmu stands to his feet, stopping them from continuing on any further.

"_You all,...about being shinobi..are you serious?_"

He speaks in a cold voice, different from what came out of his mouth before. He stares down at the group of boys with those hollow yellow eyes. 

"*Yeah! We're gonna start our own clan, kill off other clans and take over their territories! *"

The boy in front yells in excitement of the thought and dream that they all ignorantly share. Diarmu's teeth grit at the same time. Beside his feet, he picks a long black spear with a dark air around it. Immediately, he puts the tip of the spear to one of the young boy's neck. The smiles on their faces now changes to grim looks of fear.

Before they can say a word,

_You all want to become shinobi right? Then you should be able to stare death in the face with ease. The 'things' that you seek to become are monsters that kill without any remorse. Their the things that I seek to get rid of, I usually don't go around just trying to find and kill random ninja...but if you all are talking about killing off other clans and taking over territories for your own greedy pleasure, then It's best that I kill you here right? Yes, you won't become the ninja that you see as super heroes but I can give you a death as one. So are you all really saying you want to be shinobi?_

Diarmu questions them, his yellow eyes looking down at them as if they were trash. The black spear held tightly in his hand dosen't move at all. The children look up in fear, not speaking a word. Frightened by the thought of being skewered on the spot. Seeing their answer, Diarmu pulls the spear and turns his back.

"_The world of ninja isn't a children's play ground. Your better off sticking with fishing..._"

With finally kicking the fishing rod to them, Diarmu Duihan walks away peacefully along with the silence. The black spear that is only used for killing rest on his left shoulder. Always ready to pull the switch to kill...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2011)

~ReiMei Uchiha~

And so it begins..


*Thud!*

A shuriken strikes the trunk of a tree as Reimei struggles to escape the next wave of shuriken that come flying towards him.

"Come on there has to be some way to get away from this..."

*Whirl...*

A larger shuriken comes flying by ReiMei's face, ReiMei narrowly manages to escape from receiving a fatal wound but to his surprise it opens a cut on his cheek as blood starts to seep from the wound and onto the ground.

"Come on little bro you are barely dodging these shuriken...What will you do agaisnt a ninja that is trying to kill you?"

"It's not that easy! Let me throw the shuriken at you and see how you do!"

ReiMei quickly tries to analyze his surroundings, but is caught off gaurd by his brother who throws a well place hook into his stomach. Sending ReiMei flyinng his body slamming into the tree as dust kicks up from the ground.

*Crack!*

"Utakata!!!"

ReiMei dashes toward his brother tapping the tattoo on his left wrist summoning a sword grapsing it firmly in his right hand as he focuses his chakra into his legs launching himself from the ground.

"You idiot! You shouldn't give away your position by hollering like that!"

Utakata begins rapidly creating seals as he takes a deep breathe before exhaling a very large fireball at ReiMei who is in midair and is unable to dodge to fireball which is shooting straight towards him.

"Uugh..."

ReiMei quickly taps his right wrist summoning his second sword as he crosses them in front of his body.

"Very good..Thinking on your feet.. You'll do fine if you keep this up."

ReiMei plummets towards the ground as his swords poof away in smoke.​


----------



## River Song (Oct 19, 2011)

*Ayame Sato*
_The Coming Storm_

Ayame sat on the balcony, her feet swinging of the edge as she stared into the distance, one would probably assume she was observing the rolling Landscape but something was off, her eyes weren?t focused, they were just staring. 

The wind blew against her face, whipping through her emerald hair. Her mouth was closed, looking almost as if she was frowning at something before straightening into a neutral line. She saw a bird, flying just above her swooping down, aiming at a tree bellow. Ayame reached into her pocket pulling out a senbon, and then with a quick flick of her wrist the bird was dead. 

Its body plummeted to the balcony landing with a soft thump behing her but  Ayame stared on before eventually turning to the dead creature. She swung herself of the ledge and onto the balcony, looking down at the bird, a senbon piercing it stomach.

Ayame had been desensitised to death to the point it seemed like an everyday occurrence, and it was. She had no Idea why people got worked up about death. She supposed it tied in with their foolish Idea of morality. Morality was entirely pointless, so what if Ayame killed a man to perfect a medical jutsu. It would save many more lives. So what if she killed a child, what difference was it from an adult? 

She picked up the bird carefully taking out the bloodied senbon, it was a robin, she couldn?t tell if it was red breasted or not because everything was covered in blood. Perhaps she had struck an artery she thought absent mindedly.

Her fingers ran over the blood, it was starting to redden from the oxygen. She looked up there was a servant at the glass door, watching her smear her fingers in a dead birds blood, and she didn?t care.

?Yes?? her wind chime soprano addressed the servant. ?M?lady your Father requests your presence.? the woman said hurriedly, visibly disturbed by the girls actions. She only received what could be interpreted as an annoyed hum in response. Ayame didn?t like her father, and she especially didn?t like him when he interrupted her ?games?.

She dropped the bird over the balcony and began to walk down the long straight corridors. She noted that there was quite alot of wood for a clan who specialised on setting things on fire. She rounded the last corridor before coming to what she had dubbed the ?throne room? truly it was Fathers sitting room but the intensity in it would be enough to cause a miscarriage. She thought absentmindedly that it probably wasn?t healthy to use that as an analogy but she didn?t care.

She stepped in, looking around the room. There was only Father and his sluts, or calling them by their proper name ?maids?.

?You called Father?? she asked her voice being a monotone, this is when she would like to have an out of body experience but alas it never happens.

?Yes, How is your training going.? He asked, his voice strained and awkward, now if he was asking this to Sayuri he would get a reply along the lines of why are you pretending to care now you impotent bastard but Ayame was not afraid to lie and cover up her emotions, she did it every day.

?It?s going wonderfully Father.? She replied and received a glowing look from one of the woman that were seated at the side, them the pieces licked, that?s what he was doing. The ?maids? wanted to see his Fatherly side in action, if they were falling for this they were even stupider than she thought.

?Fine You may leave.? He declared as his eyes drifted elsewhere. Moving quickly out of the rooms she heard screaming.

*Sayuri/Ayame*

?Where the fuck is Ame!? Sayuri screamed as she tried to run through the guards at the gates, holding her nose to prevent more blood loss. Ayame exited the building and a small unnoticeable smile appeared on her lips, she liked her sister. She doesn?t love anyone but she liked her sister.

She called to the guards? Stand down and Let ?Yuri through.? This was met by a cry of ?I?m not a fucking lesbian.? Sayuri hated her sister?s nickname for her. Once the gaurds had moved Sayuri walked up to the emerald haired girl. ?Care to fix my nose Ame? she said removing her hand. 

Ayame sighed wiping the blood away with her hand ?Was it Hazashi again.? she only received a nod in response.

?This will Hurt? she said as her hand glowed green, she grasped Sayuri?s nose before taking the other hand and suddenly thrusting her nose upwards until she heard a click. Sayuri Gritted her teeth until it was over, wiping away the blood that ran down her face.

?Thanks Ame.?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue*

The dimming light of dusk illuminated a strange silhouette rising from the crest of the valley side. A roofed wagon being drawn by oxen, and a masked man striding slowly at its side. Nue frowned beneath his mask as the relieving sight of his hometown was interrupted once more by the incessant squeak of the wagon's wheels. The squeak was barely audible, but for a nin whose skill lies in the detection of sound, it was a grating racket, one which Nue was forced to endure for the entire journey.

_At least the end is in sight..._ he sighed inwardly.

The merchant riding up on the wagon looked down at his hired gun, expecting some sort of visible sign of pleasure at seeing his village again. There was no discernible reaction from Nue.

"Professional to the end eh?" The merchant chuckled.

"Sir?" Nue replied, not actually changing his movement as he addressed the man.

"Well, I just mean..." the merchant started, "... I thought you'd be happy to see your village again."

"I am", Nue flatly replied, "but I will be more happy when you reach the valley gate safely..."

The merchant smiled with a touch of satisfaction. He had been a bit concerned about hiring a 16 year old for a transport security detail. Even though younger nins went for cheaper hiring rates, they were still kids after all. The merchant's own kids would always get distracted while traveling as the excitement of visiting new places would often be too much to hold in.

The pair finally reached a torii gate built over the road, signifying the entrance to the valley which was home to several clan villages. The entire area was jointly monitored, so the merchant could be assured of safe passage to his markets.

"Well, here's where we part ways. Thank you for your service young master. I would be very happy to hire you again in the future, though you should maybe work a bit on your travel chatting skills. I don't know that many travel songs to sing by myself with a silent travel partner." the merchant laughed.

"I will consider it" Nue said indifferently. Learning to talk to the man might be a worthwhile endeavor if it spared him from having to listen to the man's awful singing.

"Payment is completed at your village correct?" the merchant inquired with a smile.

"That is correct. Thank you for your patronage." Nue said, bowing deeply as the wagon cart pulled off slowly with a light whip of the oxen.

Nue watched the wagon descend slowly into the valley along the road, silently shaking his head as the annoying squeaking of the axle continued to pester his ears. He was left alone at the torii gate. It was now casting a long shadow in the growing gloom as the sun dove towards the horizon behind him. Beside the road were a few trees, tightly packed together as though forming a little forest which drew his attention. Nue sauntered up to one of the trees and stood silently before it.

"Good evening, Shiba-sensei", Nue said rather matter-of-factly to absolutely no one in front of him.

"Good evening to you Nue-kun", a shapeless voice replied. It seemed to come from the leaves and the grass and the air, as though springing forth out of no where. "You truly are a vigilant one. How did the mission go?"

"There were no problems", Nue blankly replied, sparing a glance at the wagon which was now like a little block moving on the road below.

"You didn't see anything interesting beyond the valley?" Shiba asked in a strange tone.

Nue raised a curious eyebrow, a reaction concealed by his mask. "No, sir", Nue replied slowly. The leaves and the grass sighed as Shiba revealed a slight hint of frustration. "I'm sorry sir, I-" Nue started.

"Don't worry Nue-kun", Shiba interrupted. "That sigh was not meant for you. It's just that these are troubling times you see. I don't mind telling you because you are enlisted. The world is changing young man. There are rumors of coming war and conflict beyond the valley. The various clan leaders are concerned. I've even heard talk of a more extensive alliance to repel aggressors..."

"Aggressors?" Nue responded nervously.

"Indeed, we cannot afford to be idle", the grass replied. "A time may soon be coming where the shinobi of Kurokasa are called upon to do unpleasant things in order to protect our way of life..."

There was grim silence for a moment between the two before Nue absently raised his head as though something piqued his interest. "There is a rain storm coming from the north", he said idly.

"Hmm", Shiba replied with a troubled sigh. "You'd best get indoors then..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 19, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro and Ahiga kept training intill Moro smelled a scent of blood, to her sensai did not really go hard on her for what reason for being blind or was it part of living in the forest with the wolves. "I will back you up if some one is hurt in this area." Akina nods at Ahiga. Moro jumped into the trees with her sensai behind her as they jumped through the trees as they came to the area of the smell of spilled blood. "I see two people down there Reimei and his brother." "You do not need to tell me sensai, I can smell them from the trees." Ahiga was surprise how far that More came along in her training with out her eyesight. Moro was thinking to pull a prank on ReiMei. She gave a sinal of three wolves and they snuck out of the brush.

Moro knows that wolves were unpredicable to what they were going to do. The three wolves came up to ReiMei each lifted their leg and pee on him. Moro was thinking she caused a fight among herself and her friends that were wolves. Moro was thinking the chase was on by the wolves as the three wolves took off from under the brush dissapearing from sight and howled mocking ReiMei and his brother. Moro was thinking if anyone in their village heard the rumors in the Uchila village knowing that wolves were around so was she. She should run off to see where her furry friends went to, Moro noticed it was time to go back to the freaking person stuck in the office that she spoke to for her freaking problems that her mom put her in. Ahiga looked at Moro, "it is that time once again. How long do you have to go there?" Moro did not answer his question as, she thought about it, intill she gain her eye sight back.

Moro jump on to the other tree branch she needed to find her friends before ReiMei did, but could not help that he would smell like that till he got back to the village, she gave short laugh that sounded like tinkle chims. She found one wolf and landed on the ground in from of the black wolf with the short sound of her high heels ninja boots. The black wolf jump on to Moro's chest and landed back on the ground, Moro is thinking one down two more to go. The rest of the pack was laughing their butts off as they sit back at the training sit that Moro and her sensai was at. Moro and the black wolf was sneaking around to adovid ReiMei.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2011)

*Takashi Aosuki*

The sunset was just beginning, three hours ago he left Kiara at home in order to train a little but even though he has been able to manipulate lightning chakra easily for years, Rokuto just refused to let him learn the elemental techniques of the clan until he became stronger."I?m bored"words coming out from his mouth while he lies on a big rock, looking peacefully at the clouds, it wasn?t cool, not to be able to do something else than physical and mental training was a total pain."I?m not in the level where my lightning can evolve into something stronger yet"he said to himself again.

Before he could do anything else, he heard a strange noise, his enhanced sense of hearing made him know instantly what it was"A ram? hopefully it won?t come looking for fight, I?m not in the mood"he said, his tone of voice and bored expression didn?t change one bit. Seconds passed with just wondering if the animal would actually go to where he was resting though everything he could doubt about was answered when a big brown ram with enormous horns appeared in front of the rock he was lying on. The mountains were territory of many animals as well though they don?t tend to get near the town, the only reason why Takashi met with the creature was because he was training outside the town, in wild territory.

"Oh, it really came looking for fight"he said calmly, his surprise could be even mistook by sarcasm with that serenity of his."i think I got the dinner for tonight".


----------



## Real Talk (Oct 19, 2011)

*Naga Ouka*

The setting sun reflected off the flowing waters of the river. The forest began to fall silent as one boy could be seen sitting underneath a tree, where he had made camp. The boy's eyes fluttered open, as he let out a roar of a yawn, and hopped up onto his feet. He rolled his head to both sides, cracking his neck before rubbing the sleep out of his eyes and looking towards the sun.

"Well Naga you've seemed to have wasted yet another day .." he grumbled as he did a little stretching to get the blood flowing. The 16 year old was currently out delivering a package and was on his way back from the delivery, but since he liked the old woman he was working for free. Working for free meant he was not in a rush to deliver her the news.

"Welp, if the hag wanted me to move quickly, she should of paid!" he growled to himself. Naga grabbed a handful of rocks and started chucking them to the water, making the rock skip over to the other side. The rippling waters brought a sad expression towards the boy's face, remembering something his father had once taught him about doing a job fully.

The words rang in his ears before a _Kaplunk!_, noise could be heard from a sinking rock. The rocks fell from his hands and hit the ground, while he gritted his teeth and grabbed the tang of his sword."Damn that old man!" he spoke through clenched teeth, returning the sword to it's resting place and dashed off for the woman's village.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Confused boy
Java Kyomasuki*

It was the third Friday of the month, the date that every genin level shinobi of the Kyomasuki clan met in the large capital building. It was customary for all the genin of the village to meet with a higher ranking officer and report any new jutsu, if they had increased amazingly suddenly in some sort of skill, or lastly if they had achieved a new level of Iris. It was midday and the first of the genin to report to the officer where beginning to quit talking to their friends and companions and begin to head home and the last group of shinobi where to be called in to report their statistics, Java Kyomasuki was one of these boys.

The boy was odd and far more different then the rest. He was known around the town as the "Reincarnated Boy" or "Ignore him" or at least that's what he was most told. The child was afflicted with a multitude of mental disorders such as Schizophrenia and Bipolar disease. He was incredibly odd and told stories of him being the late Glass Kyomasuki, the only man to ever achieve the Infinity Edge and who led the Kyomasuki clan through their golden age. He always claimed to be a reincarnation of him, of course no-one believed him. Whenever he spoke in a serious matter the others would say "Ignore him" and continue on with their business, he had no voice.

As the boy entered the capital building right away you would be able to tell something was insanely wrong with him mentally and socially. He walked alone into the building and while some may think that it was simply by choice they would soon change their mind as they watched his movements. They where random with each step changing his appearance, at one moment he could barely walk and then another his chest would puff out and would begin marching. The others boys around him though payed him no mind or bullied him at all, they had grown up with Java and they knew he couldn't help it. They just simply ignored him and soon they approached a large room with an even larger long rectangular table.

*"Ahem!"* The Jounin level officer at the front of the table has his feet up and a tooth-pick in his mouth as he brought attention to himself. All at once the boys of the room quit their talking and sat down in the nearest seat. Java looked around for a brief moment before taking a seat of his own near the far end of the instructer.

*"Now then, first order of business anyone here new to this process?"* A small boy, no older then ten raised his hand near the door and drew the attention of the crowd.

*"Alright I'll do you first then."* He flipped through some pages until he found what was the supposed page of the boy. *"Simon?"* The instructed looked up and faced the boy who nodded his head, it was obvious he was scared and nervous as to mess up for whatever region. Java watched the boy with an intense stare and then slowly stood up drawing the attention over to him. A small grunt could be heard and then a quite voice that was still able to pierce the deathly silent room.

_"Oh great, this guy."_


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2011)

*Takashi Aosuki*

Knock! Knock! Knock!...the sound of a hand knocking on the door of the place where Takashi and Kiara Aosuki live was heard, inside the house, the ten-year-old girl heard it clearly, supposing that it was his brother the one knocking she went to open the door immediately though what she saw scared her a little. In the moment she opened the door, the sight of a slaughtered ram on the floor made her to step back an in front her brother?s left side of the face and his clothes bathed in blood"Don?t be afraid Kiara, i brought the dinner"he said apparently without caring about the state of his clothes and face.

"B-big brother, did you killed this animal alone?"she said a bit afraid until she saw that her brother was acting just as always."yep"starting to walk in the house dirtying the floor"Hmm! so you went to bully the animals again? that?s mean Takashi!"she scolded"And you are the one who will clean the floor!". Takashi just turned to look at her before sighing "?kay i will clean but, I wasn?t bullying anyone or anything, that guy attacked me when I was resting from my training"he stated, making it clear that it wasn?t his fault though when he turned again to look in front, an enormous and unusual smile, showing his teeth, appeared."Anyway I will take bath, shishishi" he said and left.

Even though Kiara wasn?t sure at all about it, she could tell easily that he was smiling."Well let?s start cooking it" she said.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka~*

*And so it begins...*

*Tak*

ReiMei's feet came into contact with the tree's branch as he startedto scan his surroundings for traces of Moro.

"Seriously what does this girl have agaisnt me?"

ReiMei began to gracefully leap from branch to branch being extra careful to not make any noises that could alart Moro.

"......"

ReiMei stopped a top branch has he caught one of Moro's wolves wandering around the forest.

"It seems to be alone.."

ReiMei made the seal for the shadow clone jutsu as his shadow clone grabbed him by the wrist flinging him down to the wolf with a amazing amount of inertia behind the throw sending ReiMei rocketing towards the wolf landing on his back.

*
Thud! *

"I have you now you mutt!!!"

ReiMei's shadow clone stayed up in the tree waiting to catch sight of Moro.


"Hey ReiMei when you see her disperse so I'll now instantly!"

The clone nodded as he jumped higher up the tree waiting.

"She has to come back for you right? Well I'll be waiting for her when she does, and I'll make her pay!"​


----------



## Kei (Oct 20, 2011)

*Koe*

In the mountains valley that border the great clans, the trees and plants grow long and wide, flowers bloom, and animals roam freely without care. The law here was only that of nature that dominated the mountain area, only the strongest survived and the weak would take their place in the background silently trying to survive the ever changing world. The trees rustle as the wind blew strongly against them…

In this mountain area there a small village surrounded by trees where those who can’t protect themselves are taken care and looked after, almost like sheep or some type of domesticated animal. These people were those of non chakra descent. They weren’t like the others and had to work harder to tile the ground and survive each day… These were considered technical, those who didn’t have chakra, that couldn’t fight against those who held the blessing of chakra...

In nature, such abnormalities were struck down and destroyed to progress a more pure society, but sometimes nature laws can be bended by the will of humans. Most shunned those who didn’t have chakra, called them abnormal, tried to destroy them, yet some how they lived in the mountains under a great priestess that processed chakra. Who didn’t shun them, but shun the world of the clans, the ones that destroyed for no apparent reason and fought amongst themselves…

“Those who have power fight amongst themselves and don’t appreciate the things they are blessed with.” A girl with long black hair wrote in a scroll, “Those who have power always want more… Land, money, women, men, and in most cases even more power.”

This was what this young girl, not even an adult learnt at a young age. The risk of having power and not using it for others or using it for others but not thinking of those around you, those that been effected by selfish desires, and those that have to change because of those decisions. The girl leaned up from writing on the scroll…

Her eyes empty as she thought about the power she was blessed with…

And yet the same time cursed with…


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 20, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro caught up to the second wolf that was wondering around, she did not see Ahiga to stop her from doing something reckless again. Ahiga was meditating in one of the trees hearng out for any weird sounds in a forest like this one. Moro was listing out for the third wolf that was missing and that pee on ReiMei. The thir wolf that was captured howled for his friends to come to help him escape, he growled at ReiMei as he bang his body to escape the trap that was set up for the wolf. Moro did the handseals to make a clone of herself to split up to find the third wolf. The clone could not see either, the wolf that was captured kept howling. The clone of Moro walked into the area of the wolf and ReiMei. "Give me back my wolf, now ReiMei."

The real Moro jumped into a tree, as she jump gracfull with out making a sound, jump to tree branch to tree branch. She was invisability as she smell his scent. She did a few handseals as she was waiting for ReiMei's move of revenge. She guessed he had to forgive her at some point. If it went to fr someone would stop it anyway and pushiment for killing another clan member than just training. She had her scense open to see when a false and tricky move was made to see where there a way to counter attack back, she know she people would treat her like this for not being nice at all. Ahiga was thinking that two Uchilas would make a awesome pair when tey never know each other at all he got up to watch Moro's and ReiMei's movements. Moro was thinking there were some people you could move faster than the wolves themselves, she just waited in the trees. She know tha ReiMei knows she had a few tricks up her sleeve.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2011)

*ReiMei Uchiha & Utakata Uchiha~*

*LT*

ReiMei was worn out from his journey and being the lazy guy he was ReiMei opted to rest under a tree.

"ReiMei what are you doing?"

Utakata impatiently folded his arms as his brother was being his usual lazy self.

"Relax bro..We have plenty of time.. Let's just stay here a while..."

ReiMei grinned at his brothers obvious dissatisfaction with his actions folding his arms behind his head reclining agaisnt the trunk of a tree.

"Old habbits die hard.."

He sighed as he slowly sat on the ground looking to his little brother.

"They certainly do. Like your constant seriousness."

"Oh so your a comedian now are you?!?"

Utakata vein in his forehead buldged as he clenched his fist yelling at ReiMei.

"Spare me the lecture please.. That Moro girl is more than enough trouble. I don't need you along with her yelling at me."

ReiMei reached his hand out to his brother as he grabbed it pulling ReiMei off the ground and onto his feet.


"I know! Let's see what kind of people live here!"

ReiMei began to set off towards the town as his brother slowly fllowed him.

"Still a lazy knuckle head..That's ReiMei for you alright."

Utakata smiled at the thought.


*ReiMei Uchiha~*

*And so it begins...*

ReiMei get up off of the Wolf as he suddenly disappeared in smoke.

"What are you looking at?"

ReiMei was standing behind Moro as he hugged her waist letting go of her after a minute.

"What do you really want with me Moro? You pull these pranks on me and I'm not sure why.."

ReiMei reached into his hip pack as he pulled out peices of meat as he threw them to the wolves.

"There has to be a reason behind all this. And I'm still going to get you back..Eventually!"

Suddenly the sound of someone approaching faintly started to grow increasingly louder as someone started to hop from the tree tops getting closer to Moro and ReiMei.

"Who is this?"

ReiMei crossed his fingers creating a shadow clone as he pushed Moro from the tree catching her with the shadow clone as it lept up to ReiMei's side as they both got reeady for combat.

"Fire Style: Great Fireba.."

ReiMei could now see the face of the person. It was his brother Utakata.

"This is where you ran off too... Did you find Moro?"

ReiMei sighed deeply in relief as he gestured down to the ground where Moro was standing as the both lept down to the ground next to her.

"I'm sorry for him he can be a lot of trouble most of the times."

Utakata bowed to Moro. Hitting ReiMei to make him bow too.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2011)

*Takashi Aosuki*

The grayish blue haired kid was taking his bath, from the very moment he entered the water his body relaxed while the water was washing away all the dirt of the day though even with such a pleasurable moment he was having, it was still stuck in his mind the little problem he got a couple of hours ago. 

*Flashback*
_"Oh, it really came looking for fight"he said calmly, his surprise could be even mistook by sarcasm with that serenity of his."i think I got the dinner for tonight".In the moment that ram attacked him, he was still calm waiting for it in order to dodge the intent of the beast to hurt him but*"you are a softie. If anything or anyone comes looking for fight with you, you only have to crush it! crush, crush, crush!"*Takashi heard inside his mind. When he was able to snap out from it, the ram was already in front of him; a powerful headbutt with that hard head and big horns sent the Aosuki boy flying and crashing towards a boulder. 

Takashi tried to stand as soon as possible while the ram stayed there just waiting for Takashi to leave its territory but the outcome of its action wasn?t as expected. The blue-eyed child stood up, the unchanging expression in his face still there though this time around with a small smile."This is not cool....I?m getting excited over the lame assassination of a little animal"

Suddenly his little smile turned into an enormous and wild grin._
*Flashback*

"tch. my mind went blank for second there"he said submerging his face in the water and then stood up coming out."Oh well. I bet it?s nothing important".


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 20, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Ahiga sighed that Moro would casue trouble like ReiMei, maybe it was her way of saying she liked him or something out of the darkness of the poor good with that mother of hers. Moro heard the wolves howled as they thank ReiMei for the meat he gave them. "He was not any trouble at all, I was the one who pulled the prank on him and he was only getting me back." Akina only bowed back only for Utakata, she was thinking he was tire of hearing her screaming, or just cussing him out, she guessed the elders wanted her to epressed her feelings to other members than being rude or cold to them. "Are you trying to get past my cold personailty to get to the warmth of my heart by hugging me? Utakata, sorry about the other day. I know you are sick of me yelling at you for no reason in that private office. Blame that on that on the elders if you wish."

She was sick of people advising on what to do with her life since she went crazy. She went into her innerself and only felt the coldness of the cold snow wind in the middle of any season. She had some kindness and respect as she kept her mouth shut, some times it was better to keep it to herself. One of the wolves came up and nudge her side. "So do you want to train or keep talking at the moment in the forest." Her stomache, rumble as she forgot to eat anything before she ran out out of her house. "Sorry about that or we can go anywhere I don't really care." It be better than going back home to scream at her mom against that was only a big fat mess that drove up a forth wall that is going to shattered again soon, sh sighed, as she pet the wolf that was near hersode.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 20, 2011)

*Java Kyomasuki-*

"Me again? Whatever do you mean?" Java turned his head to the direction of the voice which seemed to come from the other end of the table near the instructor. Another boy of the age of 14 stood up and stared at him as if to challenge him in some way. Java regonized him but couldn't seem to quite place his find a name to put with it, but that is no suprise with all the other things that floated around in there.

"Yes you again. Every month you have to make yourself stand out in someway and I'm sick of it!" The instructer quickly threw his feet down off the table and put his hand on the boys left shoulder. 

*"Calm down he can't help it."* The boy turned around and instantly threw the officer's arm of his shoulder and then began walking over toward the new kid that had started the whole mess whome was trembling and looked like he was going to begin balling.

"See that guy right there?" He pointed at Java "He is a goddamnded failure of the human race, claiming to be the "Reincanation of Glass Kyomaski! Can you believe that? He is so god damned fucked up in the he-" 

"I am! What the fuck is wrong with you! All of you, believe me! I'm a hero, a champion! I don't giving a flying fuck what you think!" Java's voice had changed from earlier along with the way he was standng which was now more upright and straight back. He took on a much deeper gruff and more serious voice that seemed to find it's mark in the heart of the prosecuter who staggered back for a brief moment before coming too. The nine year old boy began crying and dropped to the floor into a sitting position.

"See that! He is crazy, changing rapidly into a bloodthirsty killer! Glass Kyomasuki was a man of honor!" The boy ended his senctence by pointing right at Java with a menacing glare.

"He was?" A new voice had entered the battle from behind everyone. The crowd shifted their eyes and soon everyone began identifying the man as Ursa Kyomasuki, the leader of the clan. The prosecuting boy staggered again, this time back into the table.

"Ursa! I was just complaining about our friend Jav-"

"While Glass Kyomasuki may have led us through a golden age and made us what we where today." The military suited leader slammed his staff into the ground creating a loud echo and then with dagger eyes he pinned down the boy.

"He certainly did not pride himself for his honor."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2011)

*Takashi Aosuki*

The morning came and together with it the warm and bright sunlight which were passing through the window of the room of Takashi Aosuki, the next leader of the Aosuki clan. He woke up slowly, laziness could easily be detected in the way he yawned and then stretched his body while still in bed. Coming out from between the sheets, he took his clothes and put them on; that blue t-shirt and blue shorts he always tended to use."*Yawn* wonder if Kiara is already awake" he said to himself before the voice of the girl called him to take his breakfast.

Coming out from his room, he walked over to the kitchen which actually was pretty near."Good morning, Kiara."the boy said. Whatever his worries were the day before, all of them went away after the dinner with the Aosuki girl."Big brother! we need to hurry, I will be late for my training with uncle Rokuto"she said but Takashi just remained calm as always and shook his head in negation."You will be late anyway so it doesn?t matter, you are going to help me train today"he said. Kiara got a confused expression in her face"What are you..." but was interrupted by her brother"Just tell Rokuto-san that you were helping me and he will overlook it" with that answer, the girl had nothing to do but sigh.

_*20 minutes later*_

"Big brother, everything is ready!" Kiara said coming out from behind a big boulder. Both Aosukis went outside the town for Takashi?s training and Kiara?s duty was to set traps along a rocky road, traps that she would activate once Takashis tarts to run through it blindfolded. It was a training to improve his control over his sense of smell and principally over his hearing."Good. I will start then."


----------



## Kei (Oct 20, 2011)

_*Koe*_

She sat the brush down as she looked out the wooden window, the crisp blue sky was a sign of the on coming spring season, and the beginning of the hardest working season. The girl got up, her kimono tight on her as her long black hair fell down to her waist. The girl had a small frame but yet a growing body, her face seemed that of an adult, eyes that seen all in this world. The room she was in was vast yet empty a futon was laid out in middle and a flower pot was in the far corner with blooming spring blossoms…

Koe grayish eyes settled into something that was a sad stare, the blank stare that someone would give as they thought about life, but what was the reason to think today? She was happy with her simple life and yet she couldn’t help but stare blankly at the flowers before her…

“Milday?” a voice called outside from her door snapping her from her out of her thoughts, “May I come in?” the male voice asked

“Yes please enter…” she said as the door open revealing a man with a sword in his hand, his body was built and firm, he was tall and had medium length black hair and striking blue eyes, “Clear, I see are you going to be escorting me?”

The man smiled as he bowed at her, “Yes Milday…” he said as he looked at her with warm eyes, “It seems you are disappointed?”

Koe smiled warmly as she got up from her sitting position, wrapping the scroll she was writing in earlier and putting it to the side. Clear made his way to her side as she walked forward out of her room. Today was the day of that Koe would pour much of her chakra into talismans that surrounded the village of Pao. The talismans were used to trick outsiders and hide Koe and the others forces, because of the reason that Pao wasn’t like any other villages…

It was a village filled with people that couldn’t use chakra

Even the man walking her as her guard didn’t even use chakra…


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue*

It was dark by the time Nue had descended to the valley floor. He now stood on the western bank of the great river which bisected the valley. Its water was the life blood of the many farms and villages that lined its banks. It was a relatively fast flowing body of water. Fast and wide enough that normal people would need special means to cross, but not so fast that a ninja could not make the walk.

Nue stood still and listened to the water beating against the posts of the old wooden bridge nearby. The churning waters were an additional little indicator of the rain storm that was nearly upon the region. Nue raised a hand to his chin and firmly lifted the Locust mask from his face. Even though he was quite used to the device and comfortable wearing it, it was still a weight on his head. He took a moment to draw a deep breath, savoring the smell of moisture in the air that always preceded a rain storm.

The Kurokasa village lay quietly on the eastern bank of the river. The night lanterns had been lit and most were enjoying their dinner. Like most of the villages in this area of the valley, the Kurokasa village was built predominantly from stone and mortar. Even though the valley was lush and alive, large trees did not really grow here, making wood somewhat of a commodity. The crests of the valley were rich in hard, gray, stone however. Due to the sound techniques they employed, Kurokasa nin found it very easy to work quarries, using resonance to crack apart rock rather than back breaking labor. It was a noteworthy part of the village's economy, and one which kept them in good stead with the other villages.

As Nue proudly looked out over at his hometown, Shiba-sensei's words resurfaced in his mind, drawing a slight frown on his face. Shiba was always known for being somewhat enigmatic. A master of the _Shedding Cicada_ technique, he had become so used to throwing his voice that he had actually fallen out of the public eye for some time. Nue could not recall even meeting his teacher face to face in the entire time of his early ninja education, despite the fact that he (just like most other young ninjas) had spoken to and received lessons from Shiba-sensei everyday. He wondered for a moment if anyone remembered what Shiba even looked like.

For all Shiba's eccentricity, he was known for having an extremely keen intellect. If he was worried about things to come, Nue thought, then that was certainly cause for concern. Ninja were engaged in combat on a daily basis but the worry now seemed to be war. War on a massive scale. Nue could not even picture what that could mean. He had not even made his first kill yet. What would happen when his family and his village were at stake?

"The man that doth stare upon his home as a grim glint swirls within his eye, dost invite fell fortune of which grim tales shall one day be told, even though he hath never intended it..." said a nearby voice.

Nue nearly jumped out of his skin from fright. For a moment all he could hear was the thumping of his heart as it tried to beat its way out of his chest. Stumbling back for a moment with his head whipping from side to side, he caught sight of a small old man, sitting quite close by upon the railing of the bridge. The old man sat cross-legged and hunched over, cradling a fishing rod with a line cast out in the river. He wore a pitch black kosode with frayed tattered edges, over a gray garment somewhat similar to Nue's, only more traditional. His hair was a mass of white which hung low and obscured his eyes. A long hooked nose jutted out over a thick bushy mustache which obscured the old man's mouth. Nue knew these features well, though the part of the old man's visage which always drew the most attention and fear were the massive, metallic horns which protruded from his mane-like head of hair. The horns were long with dimensions like swords, emerging from the sides of the old man's head and curving gently towards the rear of his head. They glinted in the light of the rising moon which revealed a sporadic arrangement of small holes in their surface. The horns were the primary components of the _Hawk Moth_, the most powerful sound weapon in Kurokasa. Its power was as legendary as the man who wielded it.

"Clan Leader, M-M-Makaan-sama!" Nue stammered. He fell to his knees and lowered his head in a traditional bow, which was just as well since his knees had gone weak anyway. He fumbled with his mask to put it on again, realizing that he was not technically back in the village yet. On the one hand, Nue was kicking himself that he failed to notice the clan leader less than 10 meters away from him in an open area with no cover. On the other hand, this was Kurokasa Makaan he was in front of, a man who could throw the sound of his own heart beat and make it sound like it was coming from somewhere else.

"Forgive me clan leader, I-", Nue started, trying desperately not to seem like an incompetent fool.

"Be calm, young nin of my house. Strengthen your back, you cannot fear your allies so..."

"Y-yes sir", Nue stuttered. He was pretty sure he stopped shaking, but he couldn't tell.

"You harbour fear in your heart for the future of our people...", The old man started, looking out at the river rather than at Nue, "...this fear does battle within my heart as well. It is not weakness to worry for your clan. When the hour beckons... wield it as your talisman... 

A silent moment followed when Nue dared to raise his head, trying to glean if there was some incoming punishment for not having his sound weapon at the ready. 

"Off with you...", Makaan said quietly, giving a little sideways nod in the direction of the village.

Nue scrambled to his feet and made for the village at pace, not requiring a second invitation. His feet felt heavy on the bridge as he passed behind the old man who continued to sit, unmoved on the bridge railing. As Nue ran the last few meters of the bridge to reach the other side, he looked back over his shoulder at the bridge railing. The old man was gone, as though he were never there.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 21, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was finisjing up around of training as she was drinking from the river with out her wolves she smelled blood and a howled from several of her friends. She had a bad feeling as the numbness inside her grew much more as she did not really feel anything, not even her own hatrid never did heat up like other ninja. She picked up her staff and ran to the front of the Uchiha territory. She smelled blood and felt for the kid's pulse there was none at all. As usual the intellance of one, she needed to get away. If she was found the members of the clan would blame her for going crazy again and kicked her out of the Uchiha territory. "Wolves help me track the person who did this, smell and pass the blood." Moro got on her hands and needs and smelled the three guys that was dead on the ground and she and her wolves picked up the scent.

Moro got on the roof top of a house and gracefully jump to roof top to roof top to catch up with the guy that had blood on his hands from killing to her that was a old epression. Now days you did not need to cut someone to make them bleed to kill them. Moro did the handseals to do the Mythical Fire Phoenix Technique. She made a few fireballs and turn it into a projectile of a phoenix. She would not say anything only to attack the person that killed  a part of her clan. She was not doing it for the people only for the name of Uchiha. The Wolf Spotted that had the scent of the person and the wolf noticed that he had blonde hair and smelled like a guy. Moro was cold, she never gave warning shot at anyone. She pulled out several kunia with the explosion notes on them and throw them at the guy she was tracking for the death of a Uchiha. Atleast the explosion notes would mix with the fire projectile and make a more of a explosion.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2011)

*Takashi Aosuki*

"Hyahahahahahah. W-what...what happened to you?!"the shout of a man laughing as hard a she could being even heard outside the house of the Aosuki clan?s head. Inside the house, Rokuto and Takashi sat on the floor of  the clan leader?s room. The first was laughing pretty hard as if a very good joke had been told to him though the truth was that he was laughing while looking at Takashi. The Aosuki boy was sat in front of his "uncle",  now his bandages were covering his hands as well, another one around his head and some band aids on his knees and on on his face. actually he looked pretty beaten up. 

"Training" is all what Takashi said while closing his eyes and drinking some tea. He actually couldn?t care less about the man making fun of him.Cleaning away some tears from his eyes, the clan leader asked, still giggling a little"What kind of training could hurt ya so bad?" interested in whatever the guy was doing to end up like that."I was training my sense of hearing and smell, also trying to improve my reaction to attacks I can?t see" he answered just as relaxed as usual; probably his sister would have exploded and started to shout if she was the one made fun of.

"Seems like it didn?t go well" Rokuto said. takashi nodded at the statement of the man"But I got a hint for a new technique, I will make good use of my lightning chakra and if i get to perfect this techniques I bet it will be a piece of cake to learn the techniques of the clan".

_"So he will create his own techniques? This boy can?t be more interesting"_those were the thoughts f the clans head.

"Anyway, why did you call me today?"the boy asked without fooling around, he was the kind of guy to go directly to the business."Oh yeah, I have a job for you. You have to go down the mountain and patrol the area together with some of our guys that live down there"Rokuto said, he trusted Takashi enough to send him to such a mission without the boy being experienced at all."?kay I?ll be going right now." with that he left and went to prepare himself for the little mission.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2011)

*ReiMei Uchiha *

Mystery~

ReiMei turned his arms as he stared at his wrists gazing upon the tattoos on them in the shape of dragons.

"The swords sealed into my arms.. why were they left to me?"

ReiMei focused chakra into his' right hand as he tapped his' left wrist summoning one of the swords into his right hand.

"There not even made of steel like ordinary katana."

The illustrious blade of the katana gleamed in the sun as ReiMei brought it closer to his face.

"They are made from obsidian from a volcano, Uta said they are harder than steel."

ReiMei put the katana's blade onto his shoulder as he walked behind Moro and Utakata. 

"The Phoenix Dragon Blades were left to me according to my brother. But why me? Wouldn't he inherit them being the oldest?"

ReiMei started to walk faster trying to catch up to his brother and Moro

"ReiMei why do you have that sword in your hand?"

"I u..uhm want to ask you about it."

"What about it?"

"You said the swords were left to me, but why? Why wouldn't they be yours?"

Utakata sighed deeply as he continued to walk by Moro's side.

"They were left to you because it is believed by the clan elders you have the potential to master them."

"But why are they made from obsidian?"

Utakata stopped and turned to his brother beckoning him to hand the sword over.

"Watch this..."

Utakata began to focus his chakra into the blade as it started to glow orange from the heat that was building inside of it creating flames onto the blade thus adding more lethality to sword.

"If you focus your fire into them they become even stronger."

ReiMei marveled at his brother's technique he had never thought of using his fire release in such a way.

"They say the Uchiha have a even deadlier technique. The legend of the unsatisfiable black flames. This is why they were left to you.. The elders believe you have the potential to use the legendary flames in conjunction with these swords."


ReiMei sword puffed away into a cloud of smoke as Utakata turned back around.

"To answer your question. They say the legendary flame is so hot that it would melt steel. So they used a volcanic material to form the swords so they won't corrode if the flames are used on them.."​


----------



## Laix (Oct 21, 2011)

*Shirai Kasairi
*- the introduction of the teleporter and the word 'the'.

"Give it up already!"

A young girl with hair that looks alight and eyes to match yells at a group of rebel shinobi roughly the same age as her, maybe slightly older. The sound of her feet touching the ground can be heard, but as soon as one lays their eyes in the direction of that sound, she is gone.

"Hmph! So you can use the _Body Flicker Technique_? Big whoop, have a load of this!" The cocky leader of the small gang gives off a sly smirk as he weaves together a series of handseals. 

"_*Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique!*_"

After inhaling all the air his lungs can manage, the teenager lets out a great breath of fire in the shape of a ball that rockets towards this even younger girl wearing a short kimono as a sort of dress with fishnet shorts underneath. Her smile is even more confident then his as the fireball explodes on impact.

"_Hmph!_ What was you two crying over? See how easy she was disposed of?" He chuckles as dark smoke fills the sky, while his partners look on with confusion.

"Didn't you see her earlier!?" The one flanking him to the right cries, whimpering in fear. "She kept running away with some _Body Flicker_ or something!"

"Who's running?"

The same one who just spoke turns around with a haze of fear over him, feeling this sudden warm breath on his neck. The girl is standing behind him, her hands now firmly on his wrist. She twists his arm in a chinese-burn-like style, before throwing him on the ground. Fueled with fustration, the leader lunges at her with a kunai only to see her dissapear yet again, right in front of his eyes. Not a flash or anything. She was just gone.

"W-What the---!?"

_*SLAM!!*_​
The sound of her heels smashing into his skull and knocking him into the other criminal is heard before she lands swiftly on the grass with a proud smile on her face.

"_Teleporation_ actually! _Body Flicker_... _*Hah!*_ That's for the amatuers!" She giggles before restraining the man's arms with her foot. 

"Shirai Kasairi. Let me carve that into your memories~"


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 21, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I doubt I can get my whore of a mom would teach me anything special like that or I learned stuff on my own, with out no help. I think that would make me a stronger person than reliying on somone, but it helps to have a teammate on your side." She walked with the two Uchiha brother that she was unrelative to her. She was guessing that she be spending the night with her sensai and the wolves as who knows which member of the clan would end up in bed with her tonight. She felt she really did not have a home to go home to seeall that crap, half of her mind was rotten anyway. She heard the sounds of the people of the village and noticed they were in the village, she noticed that the wolves did not follow her in to town and that was fine with her.

Moro felt the blaze of the sword, guessing she would contain a better sword later. It was weird  that Utakata was walking beside herside. She usual only felt the fur of the wolves that were by her side. She still did not get a response on where the hell they were going anyway as she heard the last howls of her friends. She guessed it was harder to get along with other people than staying away with everyone thatcould be distance away. She was in her thoughts as she did not wish to speak anymore than need to be, but she still need to keep her guard up as ReiMei only some pay back for her prank. As usual if she did not speak up she would fade into darkness and nobody would notice her at all. ReiMei and Utakata that she was serious and in her thoughts, she was thinking about a few things that could ease or torment her mind. She had her arms crossed as she did not really wanted to be touch by anyone else that was not a wolf.


----------



## River Song (Oct 21, 2011)

*Ayame Sato*
_Band of misfits_

She sat on a tree branch; her back against the trunk, hugging her legs as her eyes stared on. Her eyes seemed all encompassing, today they were blue, her eyes tended to jump between green and blue, when people questioned her she ignored them, she ignored a lot of people. Or perhaps looked like she was listening but she was really thinking about something else, her mind wandering off. This deception was something she had near perfected over the years. People were too much trouble, they were bubbling pots of emotion, emotions were troublesome, they clouded peoples vision and led to war, hatred and conflict.

People should not be allowed emotion,  the world would be a better place if everyone was Lobotomised. People had not earned emotion, they have no rights until they themselves respect the rights of others. Ayame did not claim to be a saint among lepers, quite the opposite in fact she viewed herself as a lost cause and as such had almost given up emotion entirely, that and morality.

She closed her eyes in frustration as she heard a noise, these were Sato territories, if any of her clan were causing the noise she would go around the courts and have them punished herself.

She jumped of the branch, landing with a soft thud before sauntering disinterestedly towards the commotion.

She exited the trees, onto a road, she glanced around, She recognised the two boys and one of the girls, all genin of the clan, but she did not recognise the other girl, her striking red hair reminded her of Sayuri, perhaps she was one of the clan, but it disturbed Ayame that she didn?t know her face; Ayame didn?t like to be kept in the dark.

She walked around, as if she was a farmer inspecting her stock, exuding an aura of superiority. Rounding on the girl from the clan, she raised her foot quickly kicking her in the chest. The girl wouldn?t dare retaliate, she would be killed for treason. Ayame looked smiling as she kicked the girl again and again and again. Until the girl was covered in a deep crimson ooze and weeping in fetal position. Without saying anything Ayame moved on, her hand moving grasp the other boys neck as she smiled at before pulling his arm, she wasn?t the strongest so it took awhile but eventually there was a satisfying pop as his arm dislocated.

Finally she moved to Shirai and the boy beneath her ?Well done, I don?t think I know your name but you seem to have put these scum in their place.? She said giving her a fake smile. ?I assume your are from our wonderful clan, for helping to subdue these...undesirable individuals your punishment will be less severe.? She was lying of course, Ayame liked to be in control and when she wasn?t it  irked her.


----------



## Kei (Oct 21, 2011)

*Koe*​
She felt the wind brush though her hair as she looked out over the small village, it was old fashion and even though it wanted to grow and become one of the bigger countries like the bordering villages, it couldn?t. It was too small and it couldn?t fight, the food was simple, and the work force was okay, it?s only chose was to live out its days like a shadow admiring those who could develop and become more advance? 

?Milday??? Clear voice called out to her making her snap from her thoughts, Koe turned around and smiled and yet it was something forced and painful but she was so good at lying and hiding that Clear smiled back not knowing the simple fact that she was worried.

She was worried that her village, the one that she was overseeing was never going to be that huge, and yet the same time she knew that she was happy that maybe this place didn?t need that power. With power came horrible consequences, the establishments of classes, the suffering of others, and then harden bonds with the big clans good and bad. 

Koe began to walk, the people stopped and smiled at her, some came to chat with her, and that is when Koe realize that this place was okay the way it was.

 There was no high crime like murder, robbery, the most they ever had was the occasional loud noise complaint or the damage of other people property. As her feet dragged away from the village Koe thought about what her teacher, Nehi, told her a long time ago when she became a high priestess?

_?Crime comes from anger, power, and jealousy??_ Koe remembered her voice and words, _?The people in the high clans have that problem, they crave and desire more than they could handle, and with that they have to step and destroy themselves in the quest to gain quench that thirst.?_

??? Koe looked up at the sky as she felt herself being pulled by the wind, ?The wind is changing?? she said to Clear as he looked at her as they made it to the forest.

?I see even though without warning you know things are changing don?t you?? he asked as he looked pass the forest and too the imaginary line of the borders of the great and low clans, ?There are many clans this year??

Koe only smiled to herself as she thought

?Good maybe they could destroy themselves??


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 21, 2011)

*Java Kyomasuki
Mind Warp*

"H-he didn't?!" The unruly boy's voice began to stagger and slip from his grasp. Ursa had a way of doing that to people, being able to completely induce fear into an entire room with his mere presence and a few words.

"No. No he didn't. Get back to reporting and don't prosecute your fellow clan mates again." Ursa turned to leave but was quickly stopped as the boy seemed to all together grow a back bone.

"Clan member? I've had enough with him! He is mentally unstable! A disgrace among my generat-" At that moment Ursa vanished in front of the Shinobi's eyes all together, gone. He had some how managed to blend his way into a room with no cover, truly a remarkable Ninja. For a brief moment the room sat in a ghostly haunting silence and then from every corner and wall of the room Ursa's loud voice boomed.

"Krato, leave. I must teach these boys a lesson in respect." The Instructor quickly bowed and taking the opportunity he left the room leaving the door open behind him and then suddenly as if a ghost had appeared the door slammed shut and Ursa's voice made it's way through the room once more.

"Because of you fellow clan mates blunders I've chosen to deny you all a right to report your statistics." A chair was heard scooting back and fists slammed on the table as another boy stood up.

"That's not fair! I had nothing to do with this damned mess!"

Ursa's voice suddenly echoed from even more distance and even louder."Tell that to them, we are in a war respect and teamwork is needed if we are to survive!" 

_Whu, whu, whu, whu, whuwhuwhuwhu!_ The sound of almost that of spinning top could be heard and then suddenly everything around the boys faded away, each other, the table, their chairs and replaced with stars and planets. The surrounding area was dim and lit only by that of the stars that appeared to exist millions of miles away. The boys sat in solitary calling for one another. Java sat now in a suspended zero gravity state and examined the area around him and then just began talking to himself.

"Where am I?" He looked down at his hands and then tried to move with no avail, his legs went as if they where placed in stone, he tried to move his arms with no successes either and so it dawned on him quickly that he was stuck.

"Hello?" His voice came out as if it was slight whimper, nothing called back. "Hello!" Suddenly and all together as it had earlier his voice changed to a deeper tone of power and responsibility, his pleas went empty again. He suddenly began moving his head sporadically and crazily and his voice changed once again, this time to a worried panicked tone that seemed to have no meaning to it other then to create a false sense of security in it's owner. 

"I'm trapped here! But, but it will be okay! I'll be okay! They will come to rescue me surely! Ursa wouldn't leave me here would he!? I'll be okay!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2011)

*Takashi Aosuki*

*"Oi someone is coming down the mountain"*a blue haired man said looking up and noticing one of the members of the clan "I heard Rokuto -sama would be sending us someone from the elite as a back up in our patrolling"another Aosuki said walking and stopping next to the first one while wondering who was their back up. What was their surprise when they saw the next head of the clan walking towards them with a bored expression.*"T-Takashi-sama what are you doing here?"*the man asked, Rokuto said that he would be sending one of the elite to support them but never said that he would be sending a kid and even more, the heir of the last head.

"mmm...Rokuto-san told ya that I wa sgoing to help, didn?t he?"the boy answered as if it were something normal."Also i have told everyone not to call me 'sama' it?s not cool to hear that all the time". Both men looked at each other and then a little smile appeared in their faces, the boy aside from his status among the clan was not the kind to brag about himself."well i think we can go then."
-------------------------
He was jumping from one branch to another, searching for any intruder that could be stepping on Aosuki territory. Not that he cared at all, as long as his clan doesn?t disappear nothing really matters. The war was just a pain for someone as relaxed as him and he could not care less about it. 

In his current state he couldn?t do much if someone strong were to appear but he had the upper hand since their patrolling, the Aosuki always used the _shadow step_, a technique which allowed them to make their presences disappear to the point that the only way someone could find them was through a sensor or the fact that they were to be in front of someone.

Reaching a wide area, he saw a small camp only with two tents, in the middle a couple of ninjas stretching their bodies, probably spies._"Found ya"_he thought and jumped off of the three, landing silently. Calmly he walked over the pair and stood behind them, analyzing for a second from what clan they could be though in the end he could not find any information about them just by looking at their backs.

Taking out a couple of kunai, he ducked and then made a round house kick making both men to fall, only to  stuck both kunais in their nape at the same time."*sigh* boooring and so uncool, the spies are really a piece of crap"he said expressionless before taking the bodies from their feet and start to drag them with him towards the town where other members of the clan would dispose of them.


----------



## Kei (Oct 21, 2011)

Koe


?That is mean of the high priestess?? Clear stated as he watched the smile being forced across Koe small face, ?I thought those who held chakra like you and lady Nehi, were suppose to be kind.?

This made Koe smile even more as she looked at the crisp blue sky, ?The simple fact of the matter is that just like the wind, everything could be gentle before raging into something like a hurricane.? She said as she made her way deeper into the forest where the trees blocked the sight of the crisp blue skies, ?And when that happens maybe we will have true peace as a village.?

As the village that separates all the clans from each other, many times when war breaks out her village lose more than she could actually imagine, and though the years many of the priest and priestess of Pao realized that when that does happen not only does the losing clan control over a certain area goes away but then the simple fact that not only do the clan pose a threat but fate also pose a threat

And it became the priestess and priest job to make sure everyone survive?
With that the Pao priestess and priest studied those techniques of the other clans to make sure they had a fighting chance to survive and to see the new day.  They began to develop themselves into a defense force to be recokon with but at the same time they had their times where they had to fight, Koe looked down at the ground, and that is why they lose so many of their people?

Koe finally stopped at a tree and stroke it gently revealing a talisman that had writing on it, it was a symbol of the thing that protected Pao village from being found. 

?Let them destroy themselves?? she said, ?For the simple fact of the matter when they do we will finally be able to live in peace and not fear??

Koe hands began to turn green as she said that, revealing even more talismans and soon a village was seen beyond the trees revealing Pao village. 

Koe turned around to Clear and nodded her head, he frowned a bit but left her alone and slowly made his way back into the village. Soon after Koe began to chant and soon all the talismans glowed green with her chakra as she poured it in energizing them all up until each one disappeared back inside the trees and then the village covered up again?.

Koe felt her body grow weak but soon the wind blew?

???

Blood?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2011)

*Takashi Aosuki*

The town was still far away, his patrolling covered a wide area all up until the limit of what the Aosuki clan had already claimed as its territory, the place where all the Aosuki?s could relax and do as they please without any danger. Both bodies leaving a trail of blood which probably would lead wild animals to the boy. Takashi smiled at the idea, at least those animals would give more of a fight than those two though he couldn?t blame them, in the end the Aosuki clan was specialized in assassination.

Turning his eyes back to look at the bodies, he wondered if they were really ninjas. Their relaxed attitude even in the territory of an enemy was plain abnormal, probably they were not spies from a clan, probably they were rouge ninjas who were passing by or even more probably they weren?t even ninjas and were just a pair of men trying to take the short way home. Whatever category they were in, they were already dead and the fact that a thirteen-year-old killed them would not change.

Suddenly his nose caught a smell, he was not an animal but his sense of smell was good enough to immediately detect the scent of people, animals or plants. Even things like gunpowder was easy to find, after all improve his senses was part of being an Aosuki.

Carrying both bodies he walked in the direction that his nose was leading him to and it wasn?t long before he saw her. A beautiful girl, her hair of an enigmatic dark blue color the same as her eyes, a shining red kimono which couldn?t do anything but make her aura of purity to stand out. Strangely her smell was peaceful yet dangerous, something that called the attention of the boy. Without the minor intention of hiding he went out to the encounter with the girl in front of him. And then the meeting of their eyes happened, the eyes of the boy were opaque, almost empty and deep though a small light filled with purity could be seen inside them. 

Then he decided to break the ice"mmm...this...who are you?"he asked, his calm tone of voice and face didn?t change in the slightest, she didn?t give the impression of an spy at all."Your smell is strange...what are ya doing here?"


----------



## Kei (Oct 21, 2011)

*Koe *

She didn't say anything at first, what was there to say he seemed off, but everyone that wasn't from Pao seemed off to her and even when she was a child and learned about the neighboring clans that interested from Pao to the clans, everyone was a little off the rockers. Koe didn't do anything but step back, she knew she wasn't fast or stronger than those who was being trained since they were kids but still...She was something...

Then he spoke and her eyes almost sharpen at the boy as he told her she smelled strange, well then he wasn't so much a walk filled with roses himself either but she took a deep breath and nodded her head...

"I see you are from the neighboring clans." she stated, "I heard we share the mountains with a clan that was attuned with their animal senses..." she sad refering to the Aosuki clan, descendants of dragons, or demons to Koe

"I am Koe..." she stated, "I am...How you say...The guardian of this forest...I border all the clans around here, but yet this is the first time I met an Aosuki like yourself..." Koe said again while looking away before looking back at him, her hands in front of her as she looked at him, "Knowing that you need a bordering pass to move from place to place I hope you have one and not just running around freely...That is childish because someone might expect you as danger that can go from a simple defense to a war, please be more careful of your actions..."

Koe left it like that,she always didn't know how to act her age because she was never around the kids her age. She was truthfully an adult in a girls body, Koe looked back at the boy before taking a step back again, she wasn't moving by fear but because the simple fact she never was around a person like this...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2011)

*Takashi*

Takashi stared a at her for moment, at least she told him her name and the reasons she had to be there, certainly he was pretty much in the limits of what his territory was and if another clan were to see him it could bring nothing but bad news. He remained silent for second and then said"So you are one of those priestess I heard about"he said remembering Rokuto talking with him about a neutral village which actually had nothing to do with the war."I wasn?t running around, i was just patrolling"showing the dead bodies to the girl, his monotone voice clearly showing that it was not his first time killing"I think i went out of my way when I caught your smell".

"Do you really think so?"he asked"we are already at war, this is only an standby time until the clans find the correct excuse to restart the fight" he said and sat, she wasn?t hostile aside from that attitude of hers so he felt like he could relax a little"Humans always fear things they call monsters or beasts, but we can?t just get that among all the creature that live in this world our kind is the worst."he stated without hesitation those were deep thoughts for a mere kid but was what he truly thought.

"we kill each other for a bunch of land and can?t stop ourselves until the being we call enemy disappears. Even good people have their own sins, being kindhearted and help people isn?t more than filling our egos though that is not necessarily bad but when someone goes to the extreme in order to satisfy their own greed is when wars like this really start."he said with a serenity that could be almost impossible to have for a human, even a couple of birds landed on his shoulders as he was speaking. Taking one of those birds in his hands he looked at it, deviating his eyes from Koe" Even kind people have their own things to protect and without hesitation would eliminate the danger in order to protect what is precious for them. As long as we keep being humans this will never end."

The wind blew for a second before Takashi could speak again."Personally i don?t care about the war, but if what I want to protect is in danger i will fight and kill as many people as needed"he declared this time with his eyes closed."Oh yeah, it was rude from me not to introduce myself. My name is Takashi Aosuki. I think I wasn?t cool at all giving such an speech"then sighed, he opened his mind and way of being easily to a mere stranger.


----------



## Kei (Oct 22, 2011)

*Koe 
*
She felt herself be revolted about the two dead bodies he threw at her feet so carelessly, Koe wasn't happy about this one bit, her being in the present of someone so violent enough to kill! It reassured her that all the people around here were bad, no matter how good they seemed she would make sure that the people of her village would stay protected...

Yet even though she was absolutely turned off by the boys presences, it was long since she even met someone like this, and his logic wasn't too far off, it was quite smart and deeply thought. That was the only thing going for the raging demon in front of her at the moment...

"I will not fight with you that humans are bad..." she said, "That once we have power we selfishly take things from others. This is common knowledge to all of those who have working brains, but even though we have this things why can't you fight it?"

Koe looked into the sky, "Clans, no matter what don't think about those they are effecting not once do they care about the person they harm or kill." she looked at him for a minute, "You are the clear show of that, have you thought about if those two men have family? A bright future? Or parents that just want them to come home.."

Koe leaned down as she stroke the dead mans hair before straightening them up with their hands on their chest and closed their eyes. So they could at least rest peacefully...

"You didn't, you killed them without a second thought, not even a hesitation..." Koe said, "And people actually wonder why we have wars.."

....

Was that cruel of her?

She looked up at him before shamefully looking down at him, "Forgive me...I crossed the line, Takashi Aosuki, it was an interesting meeting with you..."she said serenely before stepping away from the bodies

Then she shook her head..

"No...It was very...'cool'? You represented your clan well, Takashi Aosuki.."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2011)

*Takashi*

The Aosuki thought for a second about what she said, probably it was true and the humans not being able to fight their own sins was actually a matter of "wanting" than anything else. A little smile crossed his face as he opened his eyes and stood up."Maybe you are right....or maybe not"he said letting go of the bird in his hands"In this time we were born at, only the strong has the right to decide what?s wrong and what?s right, kids like us can?t do anything about it just yet, because we are kids". Stretching his body he walked over the bodies and took them from the feet just like before"You are an interesting girl"he said and started to walk away dragging the bodies as if they were just a piece of meat but then he stopped.

"Also about my clan, if you were to see them you wouldn?t believe we are a bunch of cold blooded assassins though the truth is that we are just what the world think we are..."he stopped for a second"We are born as warriors only living for the sake of killing and fight but... what distinguishes us the most is a trait that hopefully someone cute and pure like you will never see"he said referring to the madness that every member of the Aosuki clan have inside them, and particularly his was growing stronger by each days that passes. 

"Ya said you name was Koe right?"he turned to see at her with that relaxed/bored expression that didn?t change even once during their conversation"i think i will remember your name"and with that he left going into his territory once again.


----------



## Laix (Oct 22, 2011)

*Shirai Kasairi*
- the arrival of someone new...

"Well done. I don't think I know your name but you seem to have put these scum in their place."

The nonchalant voice struck Shirai who was busy swimming in her pride. She turned around in an instant to face this stranger.

"I assume you're from our wonderful clan for helping to subdue these... undesirable individuals. Your punishment will be less severe."

Shirai cracked a smirk at first, before bursting into a high-pitched childish laughter. She contained her mouth with the back of her hand, her large crimson eyes looking towards this stranger.

"Excuse me, but I don't think you know who you're talking to! This is Shirai Kasairi, the handler of dreams, the destroy of nightmares...!" Shirai spun around, dissapearing in an instant to appear at the top of a tree just yards away.

"*YOU HAVE BEEN GRANTED AN AUDIENCE WITH THE WORLD'S BEST TELEPORTER! BE GLAD!!*"

This is what happens when one gets drunk on victory...


----------



## River Song (Oct 22, 2011)

*Ayame Sato*
_The intruder
_

"YOU HAVE BEEN GRANTED AN AUDIENCE WITH THE WORLD'S BEST TELEPORTER! BE GLAD!!"

Ayame let out a weary sigh as she stared at the girl, a look of disgust on her face. ?Arrogance will only get you one place, and you won?t be getting there alive.? She said, her heels clicking against the makeshift road as she walked towards the girl?So you?re not from my clan, I guess I can count you as an enemy, your actions have done nothing to dissuade such a notion.?  She was now about a 3 meters away from the branch looking up at the cocky girl.

?You?re playing in the big people?s world now, I suggest you drop your toys, teleportation and attitude and pick up a knife.? She looked at the girl, her face completely passive, looking like she had better things to do in this. ?Say your prayers to which-ever imaginary monster you believe in because your soon going to realise they don?t exist.?

She drew a kunai from her pouch, propelling herself of the ground and grabbing the branch, swinging around so she aimed a kick at Shirai?s back.


----------



## Laix (Oct 22, 2011)

*Shirai Kasairi*
_'Playing With Fire'_

The girl seemed eager to begin a battle. She had already drew her blade from her pouch and launched towards Shirai, swinging on the branch and aiming to kick Shirai off. 

"I hope you realise..."

Shirai's words began to leave her mouth as she backflipped away from the tree, landing on the grass behind.

"That is just me in a euphoric state. You've never seen me get serious and I advise you don't stay around to see," she smirked, taking five senbon out from her pouch.

The people Shirai had defeated were known enemies of her clan that had wandered into another clan's territory. The thought that Shirai may have to fight an enemy clan member did cross her mind, but she tried to keep it out of her primary thoughts.

_Looks like there isn't a choice..._


----------



## River Song (Oct 22, 2011)

*Ayame Sato*
_Putting someone in their place._

She missed and at the end of her kick she hooked her legs around the branch so she was hanging upside down before flipping off. She landed with a soft thud staring at the girl. “Just accept  your fate, it’s the better of two options. Because we all know if I let you live you will get into some ‘unsavoury work’ and five years later you’ll be found in a pool of blood with the word _‘she didn’t give me a free go’ _engraved onto your pretty little forehead.”

Sighing she kicked her heels the side, they weren’t to most sturdy things, and she was afraid she would snap them. She did feel sorry for the girl, or that was a lie she didn’t feel anything for the girl, her job right now was to act, not to think. 

She watched as the girl drew five senbon. Continuing in a condescending way she removed her shawl to reveal a green tank-top, showing that she didn’t take the girl as a threat. Finally focusing on the girl she smiled, forming the serpent handseal.

She whispered almost silently to herself _“Demonic Illusion • Hell Viewing”_


----------



## Laix (Oct 22, 2011)

*Shirai Kasairi*
_'Teleporter v. ???'_

The girl with striking green hair and what looked like elegant rags hung on her body charged for Shirai, perhaps recklessly if she knew Shirai's true power. Sure, the young Kasairi was just a genin and one of the weaker ones of her Clan. However, that is no reason to underestimate them.

Her opponent formed the tiger handseal in her hands, indicating it may be either a clone technique or a genjutsu. Shirai didn't know every technique in the world, and even with her estimates to what it may be she was unsure.

"_Nobody's_ fast enough!"

Her over-optimistic comment was heard as she threw her senbon straight towards the girl. However, the moment they left her fingertips they had vanished. Less than a second later, they came from right behind the girl, aiming at her tendons and the back of her knees. 

*"Shirai-San..."*

A dark voice loomed over Shirai as she turned around, only to see a dark monster staring her right in the eye. However, Kasairi looked at it right in the eye with a broad smile on her face.
_
Any second now this genjutsu should break if the senbon hit!_


----------



## River Song (Oct 22, 2011)

*Ayame Sato*
_More than one way to kill a cow_

She watched as the girls eyes diluted, a sign that the genjutsu was a sucsess, but she had thrown a senbon and it had disappeared, suddenly she heard a whooshing sound from behind her she tried to dodge out of the way, only to realise it was the senbon.

It lodged into her ankle but Ayame made no sound, she thaught is showed fear and weakness to react to being hurt and that is something she wouldn?t do.She pulled it out, healin the tiny would with her palm, briefly glowing green.


?A nice parlour trick you?ve got there ? she said standing up as her ghostly pale fingers ran through a series of handseals. ?I told you to put down the toys because whatever you do I can do better, I may not be able to teleport but there are other ways to use a senbon HIKARI!? she said inhaling before exhaling a might barrage of senbon, which wove their way  delicately through the air.

She had used it as an Area attack rather than focusing on one spot. She was prepared though; she turned around leaping into the trees to get a birds eye view. Wherever the girl teleported to she would jump out of the trees and aim a kick at her.


----------



## Laix (Oct 22, 2011)

*Shirai Kasairi*
_The Clever Defense

_










With the genjutsu broken, Shirai twist flipped in the air to evade any intial attacks her opponent made. There was none, and instead it began with her making some snappy comments.

"A nice parlour trick you've got there. I told you to put down the toys because whatever you do, I can do better. I may not be able to teleport but there are other ways to use a senbon--"

The girl began to inhale, her chest slowly inflating as she sucked up the air around her.

"*HIKARI!!*"

*WHOOSH!!*

A burst of senbon shot out of her mouth like bullets, flying at a faster pace then Shirai's teleporting senbon. They weren't all flying towards a single spot however--- Shirai could tell some were aimed for the surrounding area, and knew that this was more of a distraction, maybe even a lure.

"Parlour trick? Hardly," Shirai sighed as she jumped in the air, teleporting to a spot much higher in the sky. The skirt of her kimono blew up in the wind, revealing her black shorts and the straps of senbon wrapped around her upper thighs. Swiping her hands across the senbon, they vanished the moment her skin met the tiny metal needles, having them appear in a sort of circle above her opponent's location.

As she twirled in the sky, it felt like everything slowed down. Her eyes drifted over to the left, spotting a building with a lot of glass windows. 

It was then Shirai had an idea.

​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 22, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~A New Beginning~_












_A boy and his mother is sitting in front of a pond. Right under the night sky. The mother looked at his son lying on her lap and smiled. She thought, "Noctis being the next king of the Ranen Clan. Its a long way, but I'm sure he can make it. The boy noticed his mother worrying about something. "Mother... Are you ok?"

She nodded and patted the boy on his head. The mother slowly got up and started to leave, moving farther and farther away from the boy. "Uhm.. Mother?" The boy stood up and chased after her, "Mother, Don't go!" The boy had yelled. Darkness started to envelop his mother right before the boy's eyes. She turned her head slowly and smiled, "Please take care of our clan." 

[SP][/SP]

The boy ran further and further reaching at his hand to her, but he couldn't catch up to her. With the last of the boy's breath, "Mother!" The woman disappeared completely and darkness completely surrounded the boy. Something inside the darkness whispered something to him, "fidkcUNLOCKsdkajdm......sankacndSURIGANfdlmmc."_












A 15 year old ninja had immediately awoken from his sleep. He started to pant and he looked at his hand. It was the same hand the boy had used from his dream to reach that woman. _"Same dream again, huh?"_ The boy said with a disappointing look on his face. 

The boy had realized something important he had to do today. He slowly got out with bed with an expressionless attitude. He opened the closet and saw his regular attire: A white shirt with the clan's Omega symbol on the chest area with a short sleeved Black leather vest to put on over it, Black Leather pants reaching to his ankle and his finger-less glove he usually puts on his left hand. 

The boy had sighed and thought, _"It will be just another regular day won't it?..... Hmph, like it ever changes." _The boy exited his room into a world he sees the same. 

---------------------











Noctis Lucis Ranen was born from the once existing, Shiella Ranen. His Father, Braule Ranen, is the king of the Ranen clan, and a well known clan leader all around the Ninja world. This made Noctis a royal prince of the Ranen clan. Noctis and his mother were very close, Noctis knew what happiness was when he was with his mother. But everything changed, when during that day... 

Noctis and his mother, Shiella, were wondering the outskirts of the Residence until something suspicious appeared in the vicinity. Shiella realized this and couldn't afford his son to be involved. Shiella's last words to Noctis before she knocked him unconscious was, _"Please take care of our Clan"_. After that moment, Noctis never saw her again. Noctis went into a 3 day coma and woke up seeing his father standing right beside him worried. 

His father didn't have any clue where his mother could have been, he even sent out search parties to determine her where abouts. All this lead to is disappointment. It's like she had disappeared from the face of the world, so he assumed she was dead. After hearing this, Noctis went into a state of depression for almost 3 years. He tried to avoid contact with anyone, even his own father. This set his development of unlocking his Surigan to a halt. 

His father assigned two Royal guards to look after him while he was away on Business trips. The two guards where Ignis and Gladiolus. Both Ranens of high potential worthy enough of protecting the Prince. The Prince didn't need any babysitting, he wanted to be alone... thinking about his mother.

After a while, Noctis heard about the Ninja academy. He remembered his mother's words, _"Please take care of our clan"_. At that point, he knew his mother wanted him to move on and lead the clan to a future she hopes for. Noctis stopped sulking about his mother's disappearance and looked forward. He wanted to become strong enough to lead the clan. He wanted to become a full pledged ninja. 

Noctis eventually entered the Ninja academy and graduated 3 years later. He grew stronger but his Surigan still hasn't activated yet. Noctis developed something else, his Past Image Tech. Due to unknown reasons, he somehow gained this ability and can see _"light"_ whenever he uses it. Even after the academy he trains himself and works forward to become stronger, strong enough lead his clan. But still yet, Noctis has secrets about himself that he himself has not discovered yet.

---------------------------












The sun was shining bright down onto the Prince who came out of the Manor he lived in. As he was heading down the stairs, a hand was suddenly rubbing his duckbutt hair. He turned around and saw his two Royal guards, _"Ignis... Gladiolus... What do you want?"_ Noctis asked in a monotone voice. _"Still boring and depressed aren't you, Noct?"_ Gladiolus started to chuckle to himself. Ignis corrected his glasses, _"We wanted to know where you were about to go, otherwise there would have been no point for your father assigning us to protect you, Prince." _

Noctis usually would deny their assistance, but he felt a bit different today. _"I'm going to the training field across the land. If you want to tag along, be my guest... I might need some help."_ Noctis removed Gladiolus's hand off of his head and started walking forward. Ignis felt something different about Noctis, he could only say he was growing up. 

_"Good to see come in terms with us. Highly unusual of you."_ Ignis surprisely stated. _"Heh, we'll be glad to help you train. Never thought you would ask for assistance, especially from us."_ Gladiolus scratched his head. But Noctis completely ignored them and walked ahead. Gladiolus felt like an anvil dropped on his head, _"Awww, that's cruel to be ignored by our Prince!"_ Gladiolus rushed to catch up to Noctis. Ignis looked at the shiny bright sky, _"Milady... Was this your doing?"_ Ignis corrected his glasses again and head towards the two.

_~To Be Continued~_


----------



## Laix (Oct 22, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki l ARC START*


T   H   E          F   I   R   S   T         A   R   C
UP WITH THE BIRDS
P A R T    1​
_My little birds are so  sweet 
Perhaps, it's true they're not so neat  
What such joy 
they bring each day  
One look at their sweet faces 
erases any  traces 
of sadness away_​ 

Young, free and alive.

It's something many teenagers try to become. Whether the young prodigy of an infamous clan or the daughter of a baker, all young adults are the same. The euphoric feeling of running through a wheat field, just so you feel alive. Just so you feel free from any bonds that may try to hold you down. 

Just because... you're young.

Cael closed his handbook and put down his quill on his wooden bedside table. Having laid in bed all day, penning random paragraphs that connect to eachother in the smallest ways, Cael felt tranquil. Inside the great mansion where the Nasaki Clan live, there was always a lot going on. His mother would probably be cooking a great feast for the clan, while his father would be running the more _physical_ side of things, such as missions, training and such.

*KNOCK KNOCK*

"Come in."

Cael calmly tells his visitor he can enter, who then does so. It's one of Cael's father's assistants, which usually means Ivor wants to see his son.

"What's the problem?" Cael asked, tucking his writing equipment in the drawer next to his bed before standing up. 
"Your father wishes to see you in his office on the top floor," the assistant bows with respect and a pleasantly-mannered tone to his voice.

Cael follows the man up two floors to the top floor where his father's large office was. Knocking on the door, the two entered to see the muscular Ivor sat at his desk with three assistants near him. He had his hands clenched together near his forehead, leaning towards Cael. This was a sign that he was thinking hard about something.

"What is it dad?" Cael asked, adressing his father.

"I have a mission for you..." Ivor began as he stood up from his seat, slowly walking towards Cael with his hands behind his back. "For years now you've recieved the best of the best when it comes to training your skills. However, we need to train your mind now."

"What do you mean "my mind"? Do you think I'm not intelligent?"

"Not in that sense son. Training your mind for war. Other clans are rising, and the Nasaki Clan needs to become a great one that can crush all the others with ease. We will achieve this by training the younger generation, and as the son of Ivor of the Steel Guard, it is only fair that you become a warrior even greater than myself."

Cael listened carefully to his father's explanation, knowing what was coming next.

A mission.

"So that is why I've decided to send you on an important mission," Ivor concluded, giving his son a friendly pat on the back before returning to his seat. Cael thought about it for a moment before answering his father.

"What will this mission involve?" 

"Do you know of your cousin Yumi's recent engagment?" Ivor inquired, his vibrant blue eyes that are also seen in his son staring straight at Cael.

"Yeah, to that Yamanaka, correct?"

"Indeed. Well, it turns out that _filthy_ Noshiro Yamanaka is in fact a traitor. He used a mind-controlling technique on Yumi to gain access to our vaults and read the information we possess on our history and secrets, before running off. He has placed a seal on Yumi's mind that has put her in a coma for the time being. It is essential we find him," Ivor explained, showing a concerned expression.

"And you picked _me_ for such an important job?"

"Yes. The Yamanaka is weak, and you are strong. He uses bitchy tactics of mind controlling, while you are the bulldog here. I'm sure you will prevail in the battle." Ivor stood up from his seat yet again, this time wraping his arm around his son's shoulders and giving a light punch to his chest. "You'll leave tommorow morning. We have last tracked him near the Yamanaka's territory just north of here. Once you find him, apprehend him. You can beat him around a little, just try not to kill him. Understand?"

"Yes father," Cael nodded, showing that he understood his assignment before leaving the room. Once outside, he let out a deep sigh of relief. Standing in his father's room was painful if anything. It was like being in the presence of so much power that compared to your own abilities, you felt like a mouse.​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Two days after the Nue's meeting with the clan leader on the bridge, he would find himself on a boat, traveling south on the great river. He had taken this boat ride before many times when he was younger as his parents often used this method to trade with villages in the south.

Today however, the boat trip was strictly business. The details of how Nue got this mission were still somewhat surreal to him. The long and short of it was that Makaan-sama had personally recommended him for it. Nue couldn't help but wonder if it was a sign of faith in his potential, or the punishment from that fateful night that was just slow in coming.

Either way, the fine print of how he came to find himself on a boat heading south was now irrelevant. He took solace in the fact that all he had to do was travel south and observe some of the ninja villages. The mission was completely overt however, making Nue as much as tourist as someone on a business trip. The village jounin had chosen not to give Nue an intelligence package of the villages in the south, presuming that it would be better if he observed as someone impartial, but still with the village's well being at heart. He was on the look out for signs of war. Rumors, mobilizations, traveling ex-patriots or refugees, anything that might indicate some large scale movements that could help prepare Kurokasa and the other villages in the valley.

As this last thought flashed in Nue's mind, the boat pulled up to a little river dock, bumping gently against the wooden sides as the boat crew leaped off and began securing the craft in a well choreographed sequence of actions. Nue felt a little strange wearing his mask so far from the village. It was not a very discreet device at all, probably only matched in open display by Makaan-sama's _Hawk Moth_.

"Thank you", Nue said with a shallow bow as he dropped a few coins in the hand of the boat's captain, who looked at Nue and his odd mask as curiously as one would expect. There was no untoward gawking though. Ninja at least commanded that much respect. Nue disembarked onto the little pier of a small fishing village. There was still a bit of a cold nip in the air after the previous few day's heavy rainfall. The valley sides that Nue had seen all the way through the boat ride and dropped away to plains and massive forests with enormous trees, just beyond the little village. A short walk and a brief cooked and dried meat purchase later, would find Nue on the edge of the town, heading into the unknown forest with nothing but his sound weapon and a few essentials in his satchel.


----------



## Narancia (Oct 22, 2011)

*[Uchiha Kuja]*

This new wind which beckoned the smile upon his face decended upon the lands. A new adventure was arriving a new sensation that the world was just being born. And inescapable feeling that something must be done to save the future fell over as little more then a whisper ghosting upon the ears of the young uchiha. 

* " I wonder....if your out there as well....."* 

His voice calm and collected as he watched for whoever may walk by his location. His time had grown boring being one of the uchiha was and honor. To be born the child who's blood was one with the sage was a great honor and burden. The Sage had left this world in turmoil and the thoughts which invaded Kuja's head scared him. 

Visions of deaths totalling in the millions bodies readily sacrificed to fuel the lust of war. Deep within his mind the young boy had not wanted his beloved clan to meet such a harsh and terrible fate, yet in himself he knew it was only a matter of leadership. If he were to rise to a higher rank and lead the clan such a misery would be averted.

His gaze which had been filled with nothing but a void of his own feelings had escaped him once his focus was regained. In silent realization today was the day he would meet more of his family. He would not know what to expect seeing as any Uchiha he has met so far does not recognize him to be of the clan. 

His sharingan was not activated which had drawn ill conclusions that he may not be uchiha after all. Training seemed to not do anything for him in this desperate haze of and accomplishment. All Uchihas have to unlock there sharingan and have three tomoe it was the law and penicale of achievement within the Uchiha community.

One day he would unlock his blood and show them he wasn't as different as most of them had previously percieved him to be. As he looked outward his pupiless cold eyes bore themselves through the forest it seemed that in the distance strangers could be seen coming. Kuja was not a fighter but more of a pacifist a trait he wished would end up saving the uchiha clan one day.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 22, 2011)

*A Prison Within a Prison
Java Kyomasuki
*

As the boy shifted through his personality's in the seemingly endless space he was residing in something ticked through his head. He knew that the Kyomasuki clan specialized in Space Jutsu and he also knew that Ursa specialized in Genjutsu however he just couldn't place his finger on what the jutsu's name was.

"Space.. An odd thing.." He spoke to himself now with a peaceful tone and let his mind wander in search of the name of the jutsu and suddenly it hit him right on the head, it was an extremely literal name that corresponded with the Jutsu.

"I'm in a space box." 

_Chk. Whish!_ A sound broke through the air and he dropped from zero gravity to the hard floor below. He moved his arm up and down and nodded to himself, he had broken free but still he was in this endless space zone, he now had to break the box. Standing up he moved as far back as possible and then closing his eyes and with as much force as a Kyomasuki could muster he slammed his shoulder into the opposite side of the box, another cracking sound was heard and suddenly he dropped to the hard floor around him. He laid their for a moment and caught his breathe before opening his eyes.

More space.

His pupils dilated and the frantic personality from earlier made it's way through his system and out. He curled up into a small ball and began panting, unable to muster words. He had seemingly broken out of a genjutsu only to find his way into another one. His already obscured vision began to fade and then suddenly something else broke the darkness, a voice.

*"H-hello?!"* 

It was the small new boy from earlier, his voice echoed around the room and seemed to fall only on Java's eyes. He slowly lifted himself from the ground and looked around hoping to find the source of the noise. Sadly all the appeared in his vision where more planets off in the distance and what appeared to be a knocked over chair below him. 

"Hello?" His voice was that of a curios one, confused about everything and knowing seemingly nothing. A sigh of relief was heard from the other boy who now was making the noise of movement, footsteps. He was coming closer to Java. Before long a foot was seen in the dim light and then a full figure emerged. No, not a figure a silhouette. The darkness obscured all but his outline.

*"Java?"*

"Yes boy?"

*"It's Simon, and where are we?"* 

It was indeed a good question. They had just broken out of a space box into what appeared to be another one, however at the same time it couldn't be. It's impossible to trap more then one person in a space box and even if it wasn't their movement would be obscured. It was another jutsu, another genjutsu that Ursa had combined with space box. A prison inside a prison, it was space mist.

"He.. He put a genjutsu inside a genjutsu. We are in a space mist. Java's voice was quite and concerned.

*"Space mist? In that case.."* 

Simons silhouette's fingers suddenly clasped together and formed a hand seal his head appeared to look up and over, trying to find Java's face.

*"Kai!"* 

In an instant the mist paced and the two boys where back in the meeting room. All around them large black boxes floated in the air, all the other boys still trapped. The table was flipped over and the chairs laid idle or broken. Ursa indeed had created a chaos.

*''Your face is bleeding."* Java looked down at the boy and then raised is right hand to his face, sure enough it was coated with a think sticky red substance. He must have smacked it against the floor when he broke out of the box and landed on the ground. 

*"Come on, lets go down to the lake and get that cleaned up."* The small boy smiled. For once in Java's life he had felt like he mattered to someone else.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2011)

A little trickle of water fell down from the sky, however it wasn't rain. The surrounding area was a wet land, with a few muggy swaps in the vicinity. However even so, very few creatures lived in this untouched wilderness. If you were to search you would only find algae in the dirty lacks, or moss growing from the giant tree's limbs. Although not today. Today the area became lively, as sparks could be seen through the thick fog. Suddenly a scream could be heard, and the fog cleared. The wind picked up, and her red hair started to flow, as water droplets passed by her face.

"I simply don't understand why you don't retreat. I'm not going to let you get past me to harm those younger ones and you should know this, so what's your intention?"

*"Heh...Trying to act cocky aren't you? You haven't even mentioned the possibility of us beating you."*

"Am I acting cocky? I think I'm expressing honesty, as you all aren't getting passed me, as you're all going to die here."

*"Now that's what I mean by acting cocky!"

*The man charged towards her in a linear motion, but she had already expected it. The two others she had taken care of before hand attacked in the same exact way, they were all the same. He swung his giant sword at her as she quickly ducked and proceeded to use her long black blade to slice through his midriff.

The man quickly fell to the water's surface as blood flowed through the small lake. The women swung her sword outwards, which cleaned her blade from the red blood that had stained it. She took a deep breath and then the sword disappeared. She turned around as she talked to herself:

"I have killed three of them now, there shouldn't be to many left..."

Although a quick shimmer of light came from the forest ahead, and out came a strange looking kunai. She dodged it by moving her head to the side, and slowly continued forward. 

*"Hehe..."*

Hearing the small chuckle made her quickly turn around, however before she could it was already to late. The man behind her had been holding the strange looking kunai, and had sliced her from her hip to her shoulder in a diagonal formation. She quickly collapsed down to the watery surface as she looked at the mans gleaming smile. She couldn't take it much more, and she started to cough. The man started to laugh out loud and held the kunai over her as he said:

*"It pains me to do this to someone like you, but you defeated some of the best members of my clan, so for that I will kill you. However to pull off such a feat...I will ask you for your name."*

She smiled as she replied:

"My name? Why would I tell my name to someone who's about to die?"

*"Huh?"

*She stood up as her wounds that she received weren't there, not even any tears in her clothing.

*"My blow that I dealt...What happened?"

*"Couldn't you notice the difference between cutting water and cutting flesh? Or can I presume this would be the first time you've done something like this?"

*"Impossible...wait, you turn your body to water? That's it, you must be---!"

*Before he could finish the sentence she had summoned her sword and sliced his torso in half, from arm to arm.

"For clan leaders not to even tell their underlings who they're hunting, they really must be trying to get themselves killed. Now where did those kids run off to, I told them to run but I have no idea how or where they are now...No matter, I'll find them eventually, they'll just have to hold on without me for a while."

*ENTER: ERZA HOZUKI*​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 22, 2011)

_ - The Devil Who Fell From the Heavens - _


"Gah!  S-sunuvabitch!"

He looked around right to left.  He was in some bed, he didn't know where, though.  Or, for that matter, how he got there.

_J-Jesus!  I don't have any amnesia or some shit like that, do I?!  Wait, wait...  I'm Makotsu Kyuujin.  I'm not some headcase, I still have my memory.  Fuckin' Kazawaru...  Throwing me off of a god damn mountain._  He put his hand on his stomach, looking at the fresh bandages wrapped there.  _Who did this?_

As he thought the question, the door to the room opened and an old woman walked in, blinking several times in confusion.  "Y-you're awake?!"  Kyuujin rose an eyebrow, looking back at her.  "Yeah, why wouldn't I be?"  She shook her head and chuckled.  "Jus' came as a su'prise is all.  You've been asleepin' for seven days, now."  "Huh?  Seven days?!"  The woman nodded.  "Yer jus' lucky my mother passed down her medical ninjutsu to me.  Otherwise you'd be dead.  So.  Who pushed you off the mountain, shoog?"  

Kyuujin looked up at the roof.  "Ah, just my forefather.  He's a bit temperamental.  Anyway, I thank you deeply for your kindness and hospitality, but I must now leave-"  _Rrrrrrrrrrrr..._  His stomach emitted a growl that could have just as easily been mistaken for a beast.  "Don't you want food, hun?"

"...Erm... yeah."


About an hour later, Kyuujin was walking down  a dirt path, hands in his pockets.  His hunger was sated by the delicious stew the woman had prepared and now he was trying to think of something he could do to preoccupy himself during his exile.  So... the rest of his life pretty much.  He had hated the darkness of his family, but they were still his family.  The thought of never seeing his mother and little sister again was pretty depressing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2011)

*Takashi*

It has been a couple of hours now since he delivered the bodies to some Aosukis who were in charge of disposing of the spies and enemies bodies. Apparently the other two that went to patrol with him didn?t find anything suspicious around. The night was falling upon them and it was time to go back to the mountain; thanking the nice treatment he received and waving his hand while letting out a "see ya then", the Aosuki boy went back home. Thinking about his encounter with Koe, a little smile crossed his face in the end the world was full of interesting people. Before he knew it he was already walking along the streets of the town and he was already near his house.

"I?m home"he announced himself and went all the way to his room though before he could enter his sister called him."Big brother, did something good happen in your mission?"Kiara asked"Nothing at all, why do ya ask?"he questioned with his usual expression."I?m asking because you seem to be in a good mood" she said, even Takashi could not say how she was able to know his emotions if he never really shows them."Instead of thinking about those thing you better go to sleep soon, tomorrow we are going to wake up early in the morning, ya will help me again and then will go to your training with Rokuto-san on time""WHAT!? that?s so unfair!"


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]

*The sun was setting, she knew she'd have to take a break eventually, and searching randomly in the dark wouldn't help her. Sighing she laid back against a tree as she looked at the scarlet sky. The sunset was beautiful, more than it usually was. However this didn't ease her, it only made her worry more. A blood red sky...was this a sign that her clan was being attacked? If only others had survived that attack, then she wouldn't be stuck with taking care of all these kids!

However the sun went behind the vast mountains, and it soon became pitch dark out. The moon glistened ever so brightly, but she needed some sort of warmth. She also needed water, as she left all her water supply with the kids and they had to run for it. If she didn't get water soon...

No matter, for now she would build a fire. Lucky for her there was a pile of wood from which she could burn pretty close by. She set up a tiny pit and put the wood inside. Grabbing two pieces and rubbing them together, until a small spark occurred. Quickly she threw it into the pit and a fire started to roar. However it quickly cooed down to a small light, but that was enough for her. She stared at her white armor, as it glistened in the fires light. She laid back against the tree as she was about to fall to sleep... Until she heard a rustle in the bushes. 

She quickly sprang up and pounced on the object in the bushes, with one of her swords in her hands. Holding the human down, she tightened her grip on his neck as she rose her arm which held the sword. However getting a better look at the person she realized he was just a kid. She slowly put her arm down as she released her hold on the kids neck, however she would not get off of him.

"Who are you, and what are you doing wandering around here?"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2011)

*ReiMei Uchiha*

ReiMei gasped for breath as the girl let go of his throat. He felt light headed and weak all of a sudden and had no energy to try and fight the girl off of him.

"I didn't realize people lived around here. I was just adventuring around the forest and before I knew it you were choking me to death."


ReiMei sighed deeply.

"I am ReiMei Uchiha, and I meant you no harm honestly."

He began to sit up as he felt weak and he didn't have enough strength to get the girl off of him at the moment.

"See this is my clan's crest."

He showed her the sleeve off his shirt to prove his story was true.

ReiMei tapped his wrist summoning his katana using it for leverage as he slowly struggled to his feet.

"You could have killed me, you should really think before attacking someone like that. What if I had been a stronger ninja?"
​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]

*She stared at the boy as she commented again:

"A Uchiha huh? I've only run into one of those once before, and I will say, they are strong.

She sighed as she turned around. So she could go with this kid if she wanted to, interesting.

"I really didn't want to fight a kid, so that's the main reason as to why I allowed you to live. If you had actually been a threat then I would have killed you right then and there."

Sighing she looked back over at him as she asked him:

"Oh and don't get the wrong idea, I'm not completely trusting you or your clan yet just because I'm following you. I just really have no choice at the moment."

She slowly followed him, leaving the fire pit behind as she asked:

"Do you have any water I can have?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 22, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro felt ditched, so she decided to ditched them or Utakata was on her heels,sometimes they were just nerve wracking some times and it felt like glass shattering in side of her tell me of that expression. She went with some of her wolves she felt she was heading in a path of darkness and she was glad nobody was around in the fog that arose near the river bank. Her wolves pick up the sound of no other sound set for the boats that was travling up and down the river. Moro kept walking as she past the town to the dense forest. Moeo enter the forest as she was looking for something. She heard that her mom killed six men and bury them in the forests. Why was she hear in the first place of the dense forests. 

Moro was thinking she walked too far and did not cared, she had no friends, no nothing set for the clothes on her back. She stumble on to the grave site that was only rocks to dismished the six graves. This was outside of the Uchiha terrtory, the wolves start digging in the sift mud, as this small cemetery. She had her ears open as she had nothing to say to the wolves, she only wonder why the hell she was here, or was it the place calling to her. She already know where her eyes were and it was not in this cemetery, when she retreive her eyes she did not nobody to follow her. The silver wolf that she trusted brought her a hand from the shallow grave, Moro did not have a reaction, but has a feeling that someone was here if it was Utakata or a wolf.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2011)

*ReiMei Uchiha*

"I am ReiMei from the Uchiha clan."

ReiMei looked towards the small fire the girl started and sighed taking a deep breathe exhaling a large fireball at the wood.

"I don't have any any water on me but my clan lives near here. If you want you can come back with me. They usually don't welcome outsiders, but your my guest so you should be alright."

ReiMei smiled at the girl before offering his hand to her as he helped her up.

"You shouldn't be out here alone like this. if another ninja would have saw you they probably would try to kill you."

ReiMei sheathed his katana as he began to guide this girl back to his clan's home.

"What is your name by the way?"

ReiMei was just attacked by the girl but he didn't think she was any danger to him. She seemed more desperate then threatening in her position.

"What are you doing out here anyway? This is a unusual place for a person to be alone."

ReiMei stopped turning to girl reaching into his hip pack fishing around in it before pulling out some food wrapped neatly so it would be fresh.

"Have this. I'm sure your hungry and it will take a while to get back to my clan"

ReiMei blushed as he turned around guiding her once again.

*She's pretty cute come to think of it*​


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 22, 2011)

*Friendship and a Legend
Java Kyomasuki*

As the two boys made their way through the busy streets of the Kyomasuki Clan's village they made no noise. They drew no attention to themselves aside from the occasional look at Java whose face was soaked with blood from the cut on his right forehead. Both Simon and Java had no real friends in the past and it was obvious both boys had no blue how to react. As the drew closer to the lake Java decided to initiate some sort of conversation between them.

"Thank you for breaking us out earlier." His voice took on a soft thanking tone that would actually be suspected of someone for once.

*"Eh?"* Simon's face lit up and then trailed to his friend who looked down on him with his one eye. Simon had never really noticed that Java had been wearing an eye patch over his left eye, his clan eye and he stared at it with awe for a moment before dismissing the thought. Best not to ask Java and quickly ruin the slight relationship they had. Instead he decided to answer his former remark. *"It's the least I could do, you are a clan member of mine after all. Ursa wanted us to be pals.. Right?"*

Java looked up into the sky and stopped walking. Simon quickly looked up too as if he was missing something, as mature as he was for a nine year old he was quickly distracted. 

"The sky is quite pretty." Simon put a dissatisfied look on his face. How could someone be this distraught and have such a mixed personality? 

*"Yes. Yes it is."* An easy and quick response. He really had no idea how to respond.

"Tell me Simon, what do you think of Glass Kyomasuki?" 

Simon considered this for a moment, an odd question to suddenly be brought out of the blue but know Java anything was possible. Also considering the boy thought of himself as a reincarnation of the leader added to that. The nine year old child stood for at least 5 minutes and pondered the question as Java continued to stare at the sky without the slightest care in the world.

*"I think.."* Java looked down at his companion. *"I think that he was an interesting man."*


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]

*She sighed as she looked at the boy, wondering why he was actually trying to take care of her. She sighed as she commented:

"I wouldn't be killed so easily, and normally would have killed the person I jumped on. Although I really didn't want to fight a kid and kill a kid, so that's the  main reason as to why I allowed you to live. If you had actually been a  threat then I would have killed you right then and there. That's all there is to it."

She didn't answer any of the other questions right away, until he decided to give her food. She guessed he didn't notice who she actually was...She held on to it as she finally spoke once again:

"My name...My name is Erza Hozuki, the leader of the Hozuki Clan. I'm here because I was ambushed, and I decided to stall my ambushers so the younger generation could get away. But don't worry, I can handle myself."

She quickly looked at herself before looking back at the Uchiha:

"However, have you heard my name before? I'm curious."

Her fist tightened, wondering if he had or not. It was true, all the things others have said about her. However had anyone released any details about her? Her white armor, her three swords, her red hair. Did no one really inform others about her physical details? It seemed strange, as that would be a alarm for someone to flee on sight if they knew they couldn't win against her...

Maybe she was over thinking it. She had only fought one Uchiha in the past which she killed, no information could escape him. There's no way the Uchiha would have a grudge against her.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2011)

*ReiMei Uchiha*

"Utakata go on home..I'll follow Moro."

ReiMei made sure to keep his distance from Moro as he quietly navigated through the tree branches.

"What is with this girl?"

ReiMei formed the seal for the shadow clone jutsu as his clone was summoned he directed it to follow Moro and disperse if she began to catch on to his pressence.

*"Got it boss!"*

The clone began to stalk Moro through the forest as ReiMei hung back waiting for something to happen.

*"I wonder are all the stories true about how she went blind."*

ReiMei stopped as found Moro he began to watch her from a far distance as he was sure she couldn't detect his presence.

*
"What is she doing now?"*

Meanwhile...

The real ReiMei relaxed against the trunk of tree and hoped his clone wouldn't screw this up.

"Then again he is another me.."


*ReiMei Uchiha
*

*Hozuki?*

"Hey stop calling me a kid! I am 16 years old."

ReiMei stopped stroking his chin trying to think of where he heard that name before.

"Hozuki.. I have heard that name before!"

ReiMei was completely oblivious to who she was exactly. She said she was the leader but that was all he knew of her. Maybe he could get her to talk more about herself if he made he feel comfortable.

"Erza, you said you were attacked. Do you know who did it?"

ReiMei couldn't remember the Hozuki clan's story but he tried his best to get more information from the woman.

"I've never met a Hozuki before...What did you guys specialize in?"


The flickering from the fires at the Uchiha clan's home gave off a brilliant orange glow which was visible from at least a mile away.

"There it is!"

ReiMei stopped and turned to Erza awaiting her answers.

"I want to here your story before we get there."​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]

*"Hey stop calling me a kid! I am 16 years old."

He yelled out bluntly. She smiled, sixteen, so he was older than she thought.

"Really now? Still, three years younger than myself, so the name kid shall stay."

"Erza, you said you were attacked. Do you know who did it?"

Sighing she looked away. She really didn't want to talk about it, since it had been partly her fault. However he continued to press with his next question:

"I've never met a Hozuki before...What did you guys specialize in?"

Again she didn't respond. However she didn't need to, as she could see a bright flame in the distance. Was this were they were heading? However right before she continued on the kid turned around and stood still as he asked:

"I want to here your story before we get there.

She turned her face away from his as she claimed: 

"I have no story. I was just traveling with my clan, the young ones, as we were attacked. So I let them continue on forward while I stalled the attackers and killed them."

That was all she planned on telling about herself. She turned back and faced him as she said:

"As for what a Hozuki masters in, well basically we master water Ninjutsu."

She sighed. She was reluctant to tell him even that much. Giving other clans information about a clan would probably be the biggest mistake one could do. She continued forward as she said:

"Earlier you said '_this is it'_ didn't you? Well let's go. It will be interesting to see how another clan deals with outsiders."

She wanted to press on forward but felt that if anyone knew who she was then they'd attack her. She turned back towards the young Uchiha as she asked:

"Also while I'm there, please resist telling them who I am. If any chance I'm attacked I won't hesitate on attacking anyone else, including yourself, and I really don't want that to happen after you guys allow me in."


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 23, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro scence ReiMei clone, she put a kunia and throw it at the ReiMei in the tree. It was only a warning shot, "What do you want, ReiMei? Nobody can have any peace to themselves anymore." She pulled out a another kunia and putting it at the real ReiMei and throwing it at him with a explosion tag to it. "Why are you so worry about me, you really want to find thoses eyes of mine." She did not really wanted to hurt ReiMei at all as it was only simple tactic to only to dodge. She got on her feet, as she walked towards the real ReiMei. "Your tricks will not work on me, I know what you want is get to the real feelings that I have."

She hated when this happen, as she felt chills went down her arms. She waited for ReiMei to appeared from anywhere he came from to figuer out why she acted like this from time to time. She noticed that the wolves were gone as they spreaded out. They did not left her side just made a wider circle for them to able to attack if one was in a need to e help through almost any situation. Moro heard them growled as ReiMei was making her iritated and so it was making her friends. She must have brought some weirdness to the clan, but their was werider Uchihas anyway.Maybe in the clan someone really want to get closed to her that was not a wolf and for right now Moro did not like being stalk nor being iritated by one person who wonder about her more than her mom did ever in her life.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2011)

*ReiMei Uchiha*



> "Really now? Still, three years younger than myself, so the name kid shall stay."



"Grr..I'll pretend I didn't hear that.."

ReiMei sighed closing his eyes

"I suppose I can't blame you for not talking.. You just met me and we are from different clans."

ReiMei's sword  was sheathed to his left hip but he also wore a sheathe on the right side too but it was empty. It was odd that he wore bright red armor. It seems the Uchiha weren't the stealth type of ninja.




> "I have no story. I was just traveling with my clan, the young ones, as we were attacked. So I let them continue on forward while I stalled the attackers and killed them."



"How Noble of you. They truly made a great choice in putting their trust in you it seems."

ReiMei wore a headband with the Uchiha crest carved into it on a black cloth which was very long going to his waist.




> "As for what a Hozuki masters in, well basically we master water Ninjutsu."



"Water huh? It is a good thing I didn't try to battle you."

ReiMei laughed hardily at his own joke even if it was corny.

"Excuses me, you'll have to get used to my humor."

ReiMei smiled as he listened to Erza.



> "Earlier you said 'this is it' didn't you? Well let's go. It will be interesting to see how another clan deals with outsiders."



"Some Uchiha are good people some aren't. But most of us respect outsiders as long as they don't threaten us."

ReiMei made it to the gate and shot a fireball into the sky signing to open the gate.




> "Also while I'm there, please resist telling them who I am. If any chance I'm attacked I won't hesitate on attacking anyone else, including yourself, and I really don't want that to happen after you guys allow me in."



"No worries you will be fine in our hands!"

ReiMei grinned once again as he tried to calm Erza with a soft smile.​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 23, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]*

"Grr..I'll pretend I didn't hear that.."

She didn't know why, but this comment made her a bit less serious. It sort of removed her from her one straight way of thinking and made her almost want to chuckle. However he continued with:

"I suppose I can't blame you for not talking.. You just met me and we are from different clans."

"Remember, it's not that I don't trust it, it's just that I can't put my clan on the line by divulging some information to anyone."

She stopped as she listed to what he said next. It was true, but she did go and attack the guys before they attacked her. Well, they were planning on attacking them anyways, so it was for the best.

"How Noble of you. They truly made a great choice in putting their trust in you it seems."

However he continued with another comment, one about battling.

"Water huh? It is a good thing I didn't try to battle you. Excuses me, you'll have to get used to my humor."

"Humor? I didn't find it much of a joke, it's more like a true statement. If you decided to fight back I most likely would have killed you then and there, and I don't find that a joke at all."

He then continued to talk about his clan, as he fired a fire ball jutsu into the air. He commented:

"Some Uchiha are good people some aren't. But most of us respect outsiders as long as they don't threaten us."

"Well that's good, hopefully I won't be attacked on sight then."

"No worries you will be fine in our hands!"

She didn't smile, but instead she continued to walk forward as the gates opened, not caring at the moment if she were to be attacked or not. She looked around and the first thing she asked was:

"So hey, can I get some water? I'm pretty dehydrated and won't be able to go on much longer if I don't get some."

She looked back up however. She was basically in a enemies base, waiting to be attacked, or that's at least how it felt like. Who would be the first person she would see here besides that kid?


​


----------



## Laix (Oct 23, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
UP WITH THE BIRDS​ 
Early next morning, Cael was already awake and getting his tools together for his first serious mission. Most of the clan were asleep in their parts of the great mansion, with only Ivor and his personal assistants busy at work. His mother was of course awake, busy cooking breakfast for the men and children of the house with her sister and Ivor's mother. It was a quiet atmosphere between these orange wooden walls that were being turned such a colour by the rising sun. 

Cael grabbed his brown messenger bag made from the leather hide of cattle that was stuffed with medical kits, scrolls of important information and shinobi tools before walking off to the kitchen to say goodbye to his mother. He was only going on a mission which was normal for any clan member, even the females. However, it felt so emotional to Cael as this was such an important one. There was so much pressure on his shoulders to get this right that it somehow made it harder.

"Mom, I'm heading out now..." Cael declared with a quiet tone to his mother who just turned around.

"Are you? Okay, try not to take too long. Will I see you back in time for dinner?" She asked her son, giving a warm smile only a mother could give. It was a smile that could warm anyone's heart with the feeling they was missing. In this case, it was courage.

"Is your boy going on that mission Ivor gave him?" Grandma Bell asked her daughter-in-law, turning to face Cael and his mother.

"Yes. I'm sure he will do great, being the son of such a great man!" 

"Thanks guys. I'll be going now," Cael exhaled before giving his mother a kiss on the cheek and heading out of the kitchen. Down a few corridors, left, right then down the stairs and he was at the exit of the enormous Nasaki Clan house, or 'Super-Cooking-Mansion' as his younger sister Shiemi would often call it. 

Once outside to face the clearing in the forest where the mansion was placed, Cael already knew in his mind the direction he'd need to take. It was north-west to the Yamanaka Clan's territory, where Noshiro Yamanaka was believed to be hiding. After what happened with Cael's uncle Rovi, he doesn't trust his father's judgement much. It should be noted that Ivor is biased against Yamanaka's as they are the one's that killed his father, aka Cael's grandfather. The young Nasaki however knows that this is an important mission that will lead to him developing his skills and hopefully gaining some battle experience. 

_Hopefully_... that's the key word.


----------



## River Song (Oct 23, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Shirai Kasairi*
> _The Clever Defense
> 
> _
> ...



*Ayame Sato*

The needles were useless but now she left herself open for an attack. Suddenly she realised that senbon had appeared above her she dodged to the side, using her feet to propel her to another branch, before dangling of that and landing on the ground. 

?Oh but it is a parlour trick, something you?ll eventually realise isn?t a credible ninja technique and you will resign yourself to using your anomaly to pick pocket drunken egits.? She said-matter-of-factly. "And by the way before I kill you my Name is Ayame Sato, my full title being lady heiress, I'm the second child so I don't get the heiress presumed title but rest knowing your life was ended by someone who mattered." 

She hid in the tree, she was unable to see the girl now but that meant she was unable to see her. Wherever she appeared she could strike. Sighing she took a bobble of her wrist and stretched it on her pale fingers. 

She was about to put her hair up into a pony tail, it would be easier to fight that way, but then an idea hit her and she dropped the deep turquoise bobble on the ground, waiting for the girl to appear.


----------



## Laix (Oct 23, 2011)

*Shirai Kasairi*
TELEPORTER V. HEIRESS

The two were out of eachother's sight. Shirai was falling to the ground with her opponent nowhere to be seen. The last Shirai heard of her was her claiming to be a preistess or heiress, something like that after revealing her name to be Ayame Sato. Ayame then went on to declare that Shirai would die by her hands, which generated a slight giggle from Kasairi.

"_Idiot!_ All you've done is land a genjutsu on me! You can't even touch me as of yet!" Shirai yelled, probably revealing her location but with a plan. To ensure a safe landing, she teleported down on to the ground, waiting to see where the girl was before initiating her plan.


----------



## Narancia (Oct 23, 2011)

*Uchiha Kuja*
The Beginning

As his gaze wandered a flaming sphere erupted into the sky startling him from his high position. As he tumbled down did he realize that someone was at the main gate. That signal was regarded by the love of that new technique a fireball from which could be expelled from the mouth and amazing idea Kuja thought. 

As he finally hit the ground with a resounding thud he pushe himself upward trying to stand. Hitting the ground so suddenly disoriented him for a little bit but he was fine afterwards. The winds themselves must have carried his feet as he raced off to meet whoever was at the gates. Hopefully it could be the return of a great uchiha who has made great way for his clan. Or a loser who had just brought back nothing but his own idiotic dealings. 

As he finally made it to the gate he could see it was both the former but more of the latter. Not knowing such a ninja Kuja spoke with ease and more calm that bordered on happiness then the sad crippling and stotic voices of the others. 

*" Welcome back! uhh....Sorry for the dishonor but what was your name again? And who might this lady be she seems to be and outsider. "*

When he spoke towards her he had a bit of caution within his voice. As and uchiha outsiders were near forbidden to come into the camp, As and uchiha all other clans were taught to be inferior except for the senju.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue*




			
				Moro Uchiha said:
			
		

> She pulled out a another kunia and putting it at the real ReiMei and throwing it at him with a explosion tag to it.



A loud bang rang out in the forest, disturbing a few birds nearby and startling Nue. He had only traveled a short distance from the river, following a road that the fishing town people suggested might pass by some ninja clan villages further in land.

_An explosive tag?_

Nue crouched to the ground, placing his left hand on the trodden earth and forming a handseal with his right hand.

"Cicada Song..." Nue whispered. The sound wave generated by his mask triggered a light seismic sonar wave which traveled in the direction of the bang. Nue could see two figures, though the one seemed strange somehow. There were also some animals nearby, though with Nue's skill level it was hard to tell what they were. They seemed to circle the one person.

"Well, I am here to observe..." Nue whispered grimly, like someone getting ready to jump off a cliff. He rose slowly and began walking in the direction of the two figures. He made no attempt to conceal his presence. He didn't want to get attacked by accident.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 23, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]

*She looked at the child in which appeared nearly in front of her. Unlike the boy she was with this one had white hair. She also noticed he was a bit younger than the Uchiha she had been traveling here with. She didn't wait for the kid to speak up, she stepped forward and proclaimed:

"That doesn't matter at the moment. Is the leader of your clan here? I'd like to have a quick word with him or her."

She took another step forward and then addressed:

"Also don't worry, if you don't attack I won't attack. Currently I am of no threat to any of you. I just want to talk and have something to drink and then I'll leave."

She walked right next to the white haired Uchiha but didn't look at him and didn't talk either. She stood there, waiting for him to reply so that she could continue on her way. Closing her eyes she started to think:

_"I can't believe I have to rely on another clan at the moment. It can't be helped I guess, I can't really do much for my clan if I'm by myself. However if it comes down to it I'll have to kill everyone here. I really don't want to do that, but I can't trust outsiders...This is their turf though, so I really don't want to make a bad impression here...I'll hold off for now for both of our sakes."

_Opening her eyes she found herself still standing there, in the bright Uchiha Hideout. Her white armor glistened in the moonlight, as she awaited the answer from the white haired Uchiha.


----------



## Kei (Oct 23, 2011)

Koe 

She watched Takashi walked away dragging the dead bodies away with him, she didn’t say anything for the simple fact that it was none of her business. Koe didn’t care, she just couldn’t, as long as it didn’t affect her personally nor the village she lived in, she was okay with the world around her. Even if it was hell, she would learn how to live with it and smile.  Koe couldn’t place her finger on the boy, but a dangerous aura surrounded him…

As he said his final farewells to her, she waited to say hers by simply bowing her head…

“Good bye Takashi Aosuki, please I hope we don’t meet again.” She turned away with that and began to walk back in the deep forest; her mind was on the duties that she had to perform before the day was over. Even at the young age she was, she carried herself like an old person, never letting her emotions get the best of her…

As far as she could help it, her emotions were not to be shown in front of those who didn’t deserve it, and that is the way she kept it for 5 years of her life.  The ritual she performed was a jutsu that was to keep the village protected under a genjutus of trees; the person who accidently stepped in would be forever trap under the genjutsu, walking in circles until night fall…

Where she would have to put more chakra in the talismans again…

Koe stopped moving when she heard rustling in the bushes behind her and coming out of those bushes was Clear, his right hand clutched tightly on his blade as in anger of what happened between her and that Aosuki. He saw it all, he wanted to challenge the boy to a fight, but yet he knew that when it comes to chakra that he didn’t stand a chance.

“…” that was the only thing he could say to her at the moment and Koe understood but she didn’t say anything only walked back to the forest with him following behind her.

“I am the representative of the village and I will not blindly be controlled by my emotions, no matter how angry or how sad I am, what they do is what they do, as long as it doesn’t effect us or me in any personal way…I will live up to the priestess rules and not judge.” Koe explained…


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2011)

*Takashi*

"Big brother, you can do it!!" early in the morning the household of the Aosuki clan?s head was filled with loud noises, most of them coming from the mouth of a ten years old girl who was trying to cheer for his brother. In the middle of the vast area which was behind the building, Takashi Aosuki was trying to stand against the monster in front of him. The face of the boy already with a couple of bruises while he was trying to regain his breath, one of his knees on the ground as a support, both of his eyes covered by apiece of cloth."C?mmon Takashi, you are wasting precious time. If you do this during a real fight you will die for sure" was the advice of the man.

Everything started when Takashi and Kiara were about to leave home so Takashi could train the same way he did before even though he wasn?t in the best shape. When they were leaving, Rokuto appeared in front of their house saying that he would help with Takashi?s training that time around. Therefore when they got to the clan?s leader place, Takashi who was still bandaged because of those minor wounds, covered his eyes with a piece of cloth that Rokuto gave him. But the training wasn?t going that well, making his senses even sharper wasn?t a piece of cake and even when Rokuto wasn?t being serious at all the boy could immediately feel the difference between them.

"I know. let?s keep going at it"he answered and then stood up awaiting the next attack of his godfather. Trying to detect Rokuto?s attacks just by smelling or hearing was harder than with all the traps; the man was more silent and obviously dangerous."Good, i won?t let you slack off during training with me."he said to the boy who was already trying to concentrate in order to be able to hear his movements."I?ll give you a hint. don?t concentrate only in your ears."

*half an hour later*

"That hurts..."he said, his eyes closed as Kiara was healing his wounds"Don?t whine, it?s your fault for accepting uncle Rokuto?s help, you know he is like a demon"she spoke telling him that he was a fool for accepting the Aosuki man?s help"Yeah, yeah....anyway, why am I the only one training? i think it is already time for you to start?"he questioned but his sister just made a expression as if she knew nothing what he was talking about. for a second Takashi stared at her intently"Don?t tell me that you..."

"Oi Kiara!"the man appeared behind her, scaring the girl and even making her jump. Taking the blue-haired girl from the back of her clothes, he raised her from the floor"what are you doing here? Don?t slack off!! his wounds can heal alone now go there and start with the basics!". At the order, the girl only ran to the same place where the battle was going on before and started to practice.

Sighing, the young Aosuki looked at his godfather"You sure are strict, so uncool. That?s not like you at all"he said though the man just at next to him without looking at the boy"If i?m not like this she will just be loafing around all the day. You don?t want her to take part in this war at all but we can?t allow Kiara to be weak either"he stated"That?s true..."


----------



## Kei (Oct 23, 2011)

Koe 
_
You will learn not to judge

You will learn that there is no real evil in the world

And there is no real good either? That is the world we live in, with no real colors, just a huge blob of gray._

That was the lines that Nehi had forced into Koe head ever since she was young, at first Koe couldn?t understand her teachers teachings. There was no real evil and no real good either, but there must be, there must be because people suffer day in and day out. There had to be evil and there had to be good that countered that evil, yet as Koe grew up she realized that her teachers truth was right.

There was no real evil and no real good?

A good act could lead to someone suffering later in the future and someone evil can be seen as good. The world was nothing but a huge grey blob and that blob was others minds. The mind differs something as good or not, and that why all priest and priestess were taught how to see everything in grey even though the bright colors of world were beautiful, in truth they were nothing but shades of grey.

?You saw what that kid did?.?Clear said finally vocing his opinion as they walked into the village, the gate keepers smiled at Koe and offered her a small bow, ?He killed them, they were like ten times bigger than him and yet it looked like he had no troubles at all throwing them to the side like that! That is a monster!?

Koe bit her lip as she continued to walking, one thing she didn?t like was the word monster, and maybe it wasn?t even that. People opinions on things got under her skin and even though she doesn?t voice her opinion she knew deep down inside she was contradicting herself. And that was her only sin against herself and that what she accepted. Clear watched as the girl didn?t answer him and he felt the aura of knives at his throat?

?I see I step over line?Forgive me my lady?? Clear said

Koe shook her head, ?Its been a long day for you Clear, you are dismiss, but please tell me where is my teacher Nehi is? I haven?t seen her in days.? Koe asked as she turned around to Clear, a warm smile was on her face as she looked at him, reassuring him that he didn?t do anything wrong. This helped him as he smiled back

?She is at Value Lake?? he told her, ??I heard from some of the other priest and priestesses that she has chosen to feed the land around these parts??

Koe nodded her head, her teacher was always thinking about the village, but probably not the people. And Koe had full heartedly agreed with her teachers thoughts and dreams, the village comes first, the people come second, and you yourself come last.


----------



## Laix (Oct 24, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
UP WITH THE BIRDS​
Ivor of the Steel Guard watched his son leave the mansion and head out to the mission from the balcony at the tallest point. Two Nasaki Clan members dressed in full black with even darker cloaks and hoods on, along with a tanto blade on their waists. 

"Just in case... We all know what the current situation is, and he is my only eligible son..." He muttered, swaying his eyes between the two men next to him. "Follow him. Don't make your presence known unless young Cael's situation requires it. Understood?"

The two replied with a sharp "yes" before jumping off the balcony to follow the teenage Cael who had now ran off through the forest. 

_'Just don't mess up... it's the sky's wish afterall'_

---

It was only an hour of sprinting through deep forests and lush prairies before Cael arrived at a settlement in a different clearing of the large forest. The forest was so large that many clans including the Nasaki had their own parts, and it was often accepted that they each had their own part of the forest to themselves. The wildlife, the food, the fruits, the wood--- it was all shared, and if anything this was the only thing that the clan's agreed on.

Yet it be almost ironic that so many clan members from various clans have died at the hands of rivals in this very forest.

_'The Yamanaka Clan settlement...'_ Cael repeated to himself in his mind, biting the end of his assortment of paper tags as he thought about his next move. _'Do I charge in? No no, I'll just get ganged up on. Damn...'_​
It was at that point Cael had an idea. The Yamanaka were known for their bright blonde hair and diluted blue eyes. While Cael's eyes were much brighter, his blonde hair was almost exactly the same as that of Yamanakas. It could work, just maybe...

But it was worth a shot at least.

"Hey you!"










​
_'Shit! Have I been caught so early!?'_

A young man wearing a very casual kimono jacket with armor underneath and shinobi sandals. He had his hand on his waist with a look of impatience.

"You're not from around here, are you!?" He yelled to the young Cael, who simply had a nonchalant expression on his face. "Answer me then!"

_*RIP!
*_​
The sound of tearing paper was heard, alerting the Yamanaka. His eyes seemed fazed, only to clock Cael who had the palm of his hand against a tree, with the paper tags in his mouth.

"_*S-SHIT! *_Nasaki scum!!" The Yamanaka quickly formed the infamous handsigns of the Yamanaka to launch his assault against Cael. However, the Nasaki was one step ahead of him, and slid his palm away from the tree to reveal the tag stuck to it. The glowing '*windsymbol*' was present, and it was only moments later when a strong gust of wind was unleashed from the tag!

"I don't have time for you!" Cael smirked as the wind blew the Yamanaka away a good 40 meters or so, knocking him into the tree. The forest blew wildly in the direction Cael was going, which proved to be a helpful thing. The Nasaki launched himself into the air and unsheathed his sword from his waist, impaling the Yamanaka in the stomach and using the handle of the sword to rocket himself higher into the sky.


​


----------



## Kei (Oct 24, 2011)

Koe 

Pao was a mediocre village with people that couldn?t compare to those who were apart of the huge clans. They didn?t have chakra or the skills that take to even be a problem for them, no Pao was a village filled with people that needed protection from the outside world. As Koe made her way though the village it was apparent the influence of the outside world was not there, but yet it was good and bad at the same time.

The village didn?t have to worry about the wars that the clans were going though, as long as they stayed in the protection of the forest or did they have to worry about the causalities of war. That ease the minds of most but the only problem that could be seen was the industrial outcome, there were none, they were still in the old age of doing things.  Koe knew the dangers of this, the people had to work harder and sweat harder more than other villages?

But with the priest and priestesses feeding the land, they didn?t have to worry about a thing as long as they worked hard?

The people with chakra constantly feed the land with their chakra and with that the food grew faster and bigger, the land was fertile all season long, the water was purified, and people lived longer and healthier. It was a dream as well as the simple fact the babies being born was believe to have chakra, it made Koe smile.

They came such a long way from the past, Koe felt her heart almost skip as she realize this, all the suffering of the past was now gone?

Koe felt herself stop at Lake Value, trees surrounded this spring of water, and in the distance, if your eye sight was good enough, could see the village of Pao in the far distance. It gave those who feed the land a sense of privacy but at the same time they could see the villagers. Koe made her way to the water sensing the water emitting a pure and calm aura, she smiled, and the only one who could be that pure at heart was her teacher?

Koe got on her knees and lightly skimmed her hand over the water
The water pulsated back as a response, almost asking a question on who was there, it made Koe stand back and a smile, and a true smile spread across her lips?

?Teacher?Its me Koe!? Koe called out


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2011)

*ReiMei Uchiha~*

"What do you want, ReiMei? Nobody can have any peace to themselves anymore."

*"That is some way to talk to someone who is only trying to help.."*

She pulled out a another kunai and putting it at the real ReiMei and throwing it at him with a explosion tag to it. 

The kunai slammed hard into the trunk right next to ReiMei exploding point blank.

*Boom!!*

There was no way a human could survive such a blast point blank. As the debris cleared the tree's upper half was destroyed completely with no sign of ReiMei's presence.

On the other side of the forest.

"Why that little..."

ReiMei received all the info the clone retained. He now knew exactly where Moro was and wasn't going to go back home without her.

"Shadow clone jutsu!"

ReiMei summoned another clone as he rushed closer towards Moro's position, having his clone go way ahead of him as he stopped before getting close to Moro so he wouldn't be detected.

"Why are you so worry about me, you really want to find thoses eyes of mine." 

ReiMei leapt from the tree slamming onto the forest's floor.

*"Your eyes? What are you talking about?"*

"Your tricks will not work on me, I know what you want is get to the real feelings that I have."

*"What are you talking about I'm right here!"*

He proceeded to walk towards Moro and grab her hand to show her that he wasn't just some clone.

*"You almost killed me with that tag! Why are you running from me Moro?"*​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 24, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~A New Beginning~_

-----------------












_"Endless rain took over the sky that day. I had lost something precious to me. Because of that my life had changed and yet, I still have the will to live..."

Braule Ranen, leader of the Ranen clan, stood in front of the large monument in the Clan's cemetery. Tears dripped down through his eyes. Behind him was the members of the Ranen Clan sulking. 

"My King, where is the our Prince? The ceremony is starting soon." A elder had come up to him to ask. Braule looked at him and nodded in disappointment. "I had called him numerous times but he would not come out of his room. The ceremony will have to start without him..." The elder understood, "This time should be hard for him, he lost someone important to him. All we can do now is wait for the better." Braule turned around and faced the monument. "Shiella, why did you leave us now?" 

A 8 year old boy was lying on his bed, his eyes dried out, his face lifeless to the world. Part of his heart was ripped out, and a giant hole appeared as a result. A giant hole that cannot heal. But still, he continues to live. His eyes suddenly notice a white light appear. Noctis slowly gets up and observes it carefully. "Mother?", he says in a innocent voice. The light kept glowing in front of him, as a tear dropped from the light. As it splashed the ground, a voice had been heard, "I'll always be with you even if I'm not there..."

After hearing this, Noctis felt a bit happier. Like that hole in his heart had recovered a bit. Noctis turned around and saw an figure looking exactly like him appear right before his eyes. It didn't say anything, but just repeated a similar motion he had done a few seconds ago.  "You're..."
_

-----------------------



The Prince and the two royal guards dashed through the forest at great speeds. Noctis's jet black hair reflected back upon the sun. The forest motioned towards the direction they were heading to, Noctis had no concern about the environment around him. _"Hey Noct, what did you exactly mean by you need our 'help'?"_ Gladiolus had questioned him. Noctis gave no response but kept focused towards his destination.

_"..I guess we will find out once we get there."_ Gladiolus grumbled at Noctis's lonesome behaviour. The person right beside Gladiolus, Ignis, thought, _"Why would the Prince suddenly ask us for our help? He never did acknowledge us before. His eyes, their different from yesterday."_ Ignis looked sternly at him. 

Noctis noticed something amiss in the environment around him. Not only him, but the other two also noticed this strange chakra nature. Ignis quickly activated his Surigan, _"Noct, watch out!"_ Suddenly right before Noctis's eyes, a long spear had barely scratched his cheek. If it had not been for Gladiolus grabbing his shirt and pulling him back, Noctis would have had his head torn off. 

_"Who's there?! Trying to attack our prince? Feh, Like we would let that happen!"_ Gladiolus turned serious and his eyes started to shine bright red. "Hey, Gladiolus, 54 degrees from your 5 o'clock position. Aerial Assault, Magnitude 5 strength. Weapon: Kunai." Just as Ignis finished his sentence, a figure suddenly appeared right above Gladiolus. An explosion occured and tore apart a chunk of the ground.

Noctis landed safely onto the ground when Gladiolus had pulled him back. He had noticed the cut on his cheek. Noctis wiped it off with his glove hand. 
[SP][/SP]
_"What a waste of time..."_ Noctis laid back against a tree with his arms crossed and let Ignis and Gladiolus handle him.

A voice came from the explosion, "As expected of the Ranen clan... Your future foresight shits on all the attack I had planned." The smoke started to clear and a figure appeared. It was a rogue ninja who wields a spear. _"Give your Prince to me and I'll just be on my way."_ The man had smirked. 

Ignis corrected his glasses, _"A bounty hunter eh? Shouldn't you lowlife scum be picking out flowers than trying to kidnap royal class like us?"_ _"Bold words for a man who seems to  know only how to stay in the back."_ Gladiolus smiled, _"This will be too easy of a fight, I'm disappointed."_ He said while dashing right towards him knowing fully well his attack would not miss. Gladiolus summoned a gigantic sword, being a shard of Crystallis, and swung down towards the rogue ninja. The ninja smiled as the sword swung down on him. 

Gladiolus cut right through him, but the man had turned into water and disintegrated into a puddle onto the ground. Ignis was shocked, _"No... Gladiolus! He's going for the Prince! He planned this from the very beginning!"_ _"Shit!"_ Gladiolus realized this and immediately head for where Noctis was. 












Noctis still lying against the wall waiting for Gladiolus and Ignis to finish the conflict. Suddenly Noctis heard a voice, _"You let your guard down. Hehehe."_ Noctis just smirked and continued to lay against the wall. The rogue Ninja jumped at Noctis from beside him, _"I'm sorry but Im gonna have to kill you quickly before your butt buddies come. Your head's worth alot around these parts you hear?"_ The man reached closer and closer with his spear. 

Noctis slowly opened his eyes, expressionless. The spear went right through him and the tree. The man smiled maniacally as smoke was clearing away. _"Oh come on, I'd thought you'd put up a better fight than that. Oh well, I got what I want."_ As the smoke completely cleared, what the man had seen was shocking. His spear didn't injure Noctis at all, it was like he driven a spear right through a ghost. _"What the hell?!" _

The image of the boy started to slowly fade away. It was Noctis's unique past image tech ability. Immediately right after that, Noctis jumped behind him with his left hand charging lightning chakra, _"There's only fools who set the rules in this world. Don't you agree?"_ Noctis attempted to stabilize his chakra, trying mold it into something sharp. Noctis's had been training to learn this jutsu, but after all his training he could only charge his lightning chakra. The only problem was stabilizing this lightning release. 

Noctis started to see the light in front of him for a splint of a second. Noctis was a bit surprised but he realized his current situation, suddenly a huge spike grew from his left hand shaping to look like a lance.

_"Lightning Release: Kanenkon!"_

The rogue ninja had no time to move, his water release techniques won't save him since Lightning release is his weakness. _"I see.... You choose to hid your fighting spirit and only use it when necessary. How pathetic...."_ The lance struck through the man's chest. As Noctis dissipated his lightning release, the man feel to his knees smirking, _"I'm but only the many... looking for your head..., kid. Don't think..... your safe."_ He fell dead onto the ground with no remarks afterwards. 

Noctis looked at him and he turned around and left the man to himself. _"They can come if they want. I'll take them out one by one. I have a clan to protect after all..."_

_~To be continued~_


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 24, 2011)

Kyuujin Makotsu - _Nasaki Territory_

"Hey, kid!  Stop, you are trespassing in Nasaki Territory!"

"Oh you know just... trespassing through!  Heh heh."  The three Nasaki kids that cornered him weren't amused.  The two girls rushed forward while the guy hung back a bit.  Kyuujin shot forward as well, he eyes becoming focused.  He slid to a halt as the first girl approached him.  He planted his hands on her arm after dodging her punch and performing a side flip, his back rolling on her own.  He landed behind her and ran forward, ducking low to the ground.  He slid under the kick of the second girl, getting a good look under her battle skirt.  Unfortunately, she was wearing shorts.  When he came to the final one he performed a front flip over him, landing some yards away before turning around raising his hands.

"I don't wanna fight!"  Immediately they all ran after him.  He looked to his sides, thinking quickly.  He ran up a tree, climbing it swiftly.  He then leapt from the tree as explosive tags ran up its side, landing in another one.  He continued to jump along the trees before coming to the last one and pushing power fully off of the branch with his legs.  He soared through the air, before front flipping and landing on the ground.  "Just leave me alone, I don't wanna fight you guys!"


Kazuma Aokaze - _Uchiha Territory_

Kazuma reacted quickly, shooting forward and getting away from the girl's fire jutsu.  He rolled several yards out of the way, raising an eyebrow as the balls of flame exploded.  He looked up at the girl.  "Are you here to get in my way as well?  Fine, I hope you are prepared to lose your life, girl."  He drew two kunai and held them at his sides.  For a few seconds he didn't do anything but watch her.  Suddenly he shot forward, crossing the distance to her in around three seconds.  He slashed at her face with one kunai and aimed a stab at her stomach with the other.


----------



## River Song (Oct 24, 2011)

*Ayame Sato*

She smirked through the bushes at the girl ? A genjutsu is all it could take, if I trap you in a stronger one what?s to stop me from slitting your throat, unlike the excessive pointless attacks that seem to be a preference that of yours, I fight like a pit snake, one swift burst and its over.?

?You however let your cockiness get the better than you and toy with your food. A trait you and my sister share.? She burst out from behind the bushes throwing a flurry of kunai, before placing an explosive tag on one and hitting the tree with it, leaving it unactivated.

?I?m not actually as arrogant as I seem, unlike you I know when to take it seriously, half the battle is defeating the opponent mentally, and then their body will fall.?

She ran at the girl, her fist pulled back, three senbon between her fingers, her emerald hair flying wildly around her face, she was not intimidated by this girl but now it seems she would have to try harder than she expected. She aimed a punch at the girl before trying to deliver an uppercut.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Thankfully, despite the dense plant life the forest was easy to navigate. Nue moved slowly and deliberately, making sure he was heard approaching. Even if the people up ahead where not ninja, perhaps they could at least tell him if he were close to some village he could visit.

Nue emerged from the undergrowth just as the young man grabbed the girl by the hand. Both teenagers in the clearing seemed emotional as they had clearly been exchanging some heated words.

_Ah crap, did I just walk into a lovers' quarrel...?_

"Er...", Nue started awkwardly, "... I heard an explosion... is everything ok here?"

_What the hell am I doing? This is none of my business..._

He hoped that this wasn't something serious he had stumbled upon.


----------



## Laix (Oct 24, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
UP WITH THE BIRDS​
After the defeat of the Yamanaka Clan member, Cael found himself on the run with the only direction to safety being directly through the Yamanaka settlement. He had jumped between a few trees, and he could already see behind him that various Yamanakas were starting to crowd around the injured body that had been impaled and had his bones broken from the force of his body colliding with a tree. But taking his attention away from this, Cael had only just landed on the tall fence surrounding the settlement when he spotted his target.

"Noshiro Yamanaka... Don't even try to run!" Cael muttered under his breath as he leapt off the fence, beginning to sprint through the Yamanaka's territory, already hearing screams from women and the yells from men who order to attack the young Cael. 

_'Argh, don't do it! I don't want to hurt anyone where there's children about!' _Cael thought as he sprinted along, noticing the children being rushed away by their panicked mothers. 

"*MIND DESTRUCTION TECHNI-!!*"

Cael was almost stopped in his tracks by the appearance of the Yamanaka in front of him who already had the handsign ready. However, he was knocked out of the way by a flurry of kunai that was perhaps a case of terrible aim. But then you'd think that any clan would have professionals in the case of an invasion, right? Then why was the aim so off?

The thought was to stay at the back of Cael's mind, not wanting to lose sight of Noshiro. The traitor turned around sharp corners before taking to the trees in an attempt to knock Cael off his trail. The Nasaki wasn't going to be shook off so easily however, and had already escaped the army of Yamanaka's in the settlement now they was back in the forest heading towards the highlands.

_'Thought he'd try lose me in the highlands? And here's me thinking I was the amateur...'_ Cael grumbled in his mind as he followed Noshiro on to the terrain of the highlands and through the rain forest. The young Nasaki nearly tripped a few times on the slippery trunks, while trying to dodge the traps Noshiro was laying such as explosive tags and wires set to crush him.

"Stop running you coward!"

- - - - - - - - - -


*Cael Nasaki LT*
LIQUID TIME l INTRUDER?

Cael was wandering around his clan's territory when he saw a stranger disposing of his clan members like they were nothing. His attention was immediately caught, and he began to storm over there in anger with his hand tight on the handle of his sword and the other fiddling the tags inside his pocket.

"What do you think you're doing!?" The young Nasaki yelled at this stranger, ready to take the first strike if need be.

- - - - - - - - - -

*Shirai Kasairi*
TELEPORTER V. HEIRESS

Shirai hadn't thought about what attacks this girl would launch next. She sent a flurry of kunai straight at Shirai, who managed to avoid the first few but only to have the last two impale her in the legs, knocking her down to the ground. She raised her face from the dust only to see her charging towards her with a focused expression; not even her dancing locks of her distracting her.
_
'S-Shit! I can't... I can't teleport! It hurts too much...!!'_ Shirai panicked to herself, quickly getting herself from the ground before beginning to run towards the building with glass windows. It was like a game of cat and mouse now, but even with the unexpected injury, Shirai could still carry on with her plan.

​​


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 24, 2011)

*Java Kyomasuki*

"Intersting?" Java raised an eyebrow at his younger companion. "How so?"

Simon stood for another moment and thought about the issue farther. What else could he say? He obviously didn't know the man and he had only heard of him through story and legend. He didn't even know if it was true what he had heard, Ursa infact came in earlier in the morning and dismissed some of the rumors and legends. His train of thought crashed as Java unknowningly spoke the train off the tracks.

"How about.." Simon snapped into reality, paying attention now to the words of his friend. "How did you feel about his eye? Infinity Iris?" Simon let out a sigh of distress which Java took a slight offence to and turned from him with a mean glance. He began walking toward the lake again and Simon followed suite. 

*"I suppose It was a god's gift. Hell, he was the only man ever to recieve and achieve that level of strength and he used it to farther our clan."*

"But.. Do you think it could be accomplished again?" Java stopped now and turned his head back and looked upon the younger boy with an extremely serious face.

"So Simon, do you?"

*"Well.."* A slight bead of sweat rolled down his face, Java could be rather scary at times unnintionaly. *"Honostly? I doubt it. To recieve that power again would be beyond real, every clan has their great leaders and Glass was one of them. It's rare to see a clan harbor more then a few individuals with strong power to begin with. And Glass? Glass was something else."*


----------



## Kei (Oct 24, 2011)

Koe 

Nehi, the high priestess, she was beautiful and powerful, kind yet firm in her ruling. She was Koe teacher as well because next in line to becoming high priestess was her, Koe was being raised to see the way the of the high priestess. The eyes that don?t see color and the hands that don?t fight but defend and protect, that was what Koe was raised for, and that what she accepted.  

The water from the lake began to pulse and slowly separate, the water crashed as it formed into stairs and Koe could see the bottom of the lake. A woman with long blue hair and her eyes a glowing sapphire walked up the water stairs. Her body was also blue but slowly was returning to it original color, Koe smiled as she realize this was her beloved teacher. The blue slowly began to disapper and the peach color of her teacher skin was now being shown and her long black hair covered her most delicate areas?

Her veins were still blue but then turned back to its original color as she stepped on the earth surface, her clothes laying right next to her feet as she turned around to Koe and smiled her eyes turning back into a deep red?

?Koe...? she smiled as her warm red eyes looked at her, ?Long time no see, how is my student??

Koe smiled, ?Good, I see you are feeding the earth again.? Koe let her voice slip in somewhat disgust as her teacher began to put on her kimono, ?Why the regular old priest and priestess are not doing it??

Nehi didn?t say anything for a minute as she wrapped her red and white kimono around her waist. Her eyes were focus on what was in front of her; Koe frowned but then slowly made her face into a cold stare at her teacher. Nehi saw this and only smiled at her student, the young girl was still le all the others not understanding the ranking they had.

?It?s for the matter that they don?t have enough chakra to stable this land.? She calmly said, ?Only those higher up can?Let them do the work of keeping the barrier up and deal with the problems with the villagers.?

Koe didn?t say anything but looked at the lake that fed the village land, her mind drifted as she realize that one day she would be here, letting the land take her energy and feed  the land around these areas, and once she does she would be considered an high priestess. Sacrificing one life is the most selfishness act that anyone could do?

She felt a hand on her shoulder and turned around noticing that it was her teacher smiling at her...

?Once you get your element then you will become a high priestess.? Her teacher smiled, ?You will be one with the river like me, one with the wind who constant watch other us, one with the flames that lie in people of this village heart, or the one of earth??

?Who are the heart and the soul of the lands of the trees and land they hoe.? Koe said, ?My dear teacher, this sacrifice I don?t mind it at all this proves that we are higher than those apes of the villages that fight amongst themselves??


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 24, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~The Prince and The Gentleman~_

Gladiolus suddenly dropped down from the trees, _"Noct! Are you ok?! What happened?!"_ The man with the scar was worried quite a bit. It wasn't surprising seeing that he cares for the son of the King, and the fact he took up the job of protecting him as well. _"There's no need to waste time. I'd like to get my training underway."_ He walked right past Gladiolus without any eye to eye contact.

Gladiolus looked at Noctis as he was walking away, _"What exactly happened?"_ He thought as he turned around to see a broken tree. He went near the broken tree as saw the body of the rogue ninja, with a hole right through his chest lying, lifeless on the ground. "Did our Prince manage to defeat him?!" Gladiolus now was suspicious of what kind of Strength the Prince has gained in order to deal this much damage.

Ignis was dashing towards the way the Rogue Ninja had went, and saw the Prince walking in the opposing direction. _"Prince Noct! What happened? Where's Gladiolus?!" _Ignis jumped down and asked Noctis. _"If you two intend to investigate further into this meaningless event, I'd suggest I take my leave."_ Noctis exclaimed as he kept walking forward with his eyes closed. Ignis looked towards the area Noctis had come out of and saw Gladiolus come out of the forest. 

Gladiolus looked surprised and amazed for some odd reason. Ignis went up to Gladiolus and asked him what had happened. The muscular man had explained the situation of Noctis killing the rogue ninja by himself. Ignis too felt surprised that the Prince had such strength to do so. _"Anyways, we must depart quickly, this matter has been resolved thanks to our Prince. But we do need to keep an eye on him, his behavior is most suspicious." _Ignis corrected his glasses and dashed ahead with Gladiolus following him behind.

Eventually both of the two had caught up to Noctis, clueless of what had happened, Ignis did not want to question any further. Noctis had seen the clear green field up ahead. It had been the _Training Field of Disward_, Noctis was relieved to arrive. He had remembered this place well, his mother and him used to make trips from their and back to the residence frequently. _"Well, I assume that you two are wanting to know why I called you here?"_ Noctis said as he stopped in his tracks.












Both of the two were pretty curious of why the Prince requested their help. Noctis took a 10 second pause, _"My Surigan, I want to develop it further. But Im pretty clueless as of now of where to start."__ Ignis corrected his glasses, "Of course we will help, it not like we weren't assigned by your father to do nothing."_ Gladiolus agreed as he rested his arm onto Ignis's shoulder.

Then Noctis sensed another strange chakra nature, different from before. He turned around and saw a _figure_ of in the distance. Gladiolus and Ignis immediately positioned themselves in front of Noctis in a defensive stance. _"More incoming trouble?"_ 

Noctis leaned his back against the wall and crossed his arms with his eyes closed. _"Ignis, Gladiolus. Do not attack if he has no intention of attacking me in the first place. Plus he doesn't seem like the type to attack recklessly like that pathetic rogue ninja._" Ignis and Gladiolus backed off and stayed behind Noctis. Noctis rested his eye for the figure in the distance to leave.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 24, 2011)

Kyuujin Makotsu - _Nasaki Territory_

Kyuujin looked over at the new guy standing there.  Oh great, he was getting attacked by more of these Nasaki.  He dodged a kunai aimed at his face and put up his hands.  "I'm not here to fight, I was just passing through!  I've been exiled from my clan, so I'm not trying to start a war with you humans!  So please, tell your freakin' attack dogs to lay off already!"  He dodged more paper tags and a few elemental release jutsu before sprinting toward the new guy who had shown up, full tilt.  When he got dangerously close he jumped, planting his hands on the boy's shoulders and vaulting over him, hiding behind him.  "Tell them to back off already, I haven't done anything!"


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 24, 2011)

_A Prince and a Gentleman_​
The figure that The Prince had noticed in the distance stood their to himself oddly and almost creepily watching the trio. One of them, the youngest of the bunch, had seemed to have been watching him and noticed him somehow. He slowly walked toward the group, his legs kicked up the feel and his hands in his pockets. His whole domineer giving a sense of security and friendliness. Upon arrival one would finally be given a full look at the odd figure.

He stood about 5'11 and was extremely skinny. His skin was ghostly white which only seemed to compliment his ice-blue eyes and blond and white hair. His wardrobe didn't appear to fit at all with the surroundings, a suit with dress pants and shoes. On his side hung something even stranger yet, an out of place pair of old blue boxing gloves. In his right hand he held one blood red and one snow white rose. His whole presence was completely unorthodox out this far in the woods yet it also was fitting and welcoming.

With his left hand now extended he offered his hand to prince and with a voice of a river he spoke. "Welcome, how has your day been?"

*Enter The Gentleman*​


----------



## Laix (Oct 24, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
UP WITH THE BIRDS​










​ 
It was getting more fustrating as it went on.

Noshiro was adamant on scaling the mountain, running through the forests sat peacefully in the highlands. Cael, under orders from his merciless father had no choice but to follow the traitorous Yamanaka swine and eventually capture him. 

_'This guy just won't give up!'_ Cael growled in his spacious mind, his teal blue eyes locked on the Yamanaka. He wouldn't let him escape his sight, no matter what. It didn't matter if Noshiro tried to jump to higher trees or kick up some dust to blind Cael, the young Nasaki wouldn't lose sight. He had too much balancing on this mission to fail it. His pride, his strength and most importantly:

The respect of his father.

"Noshiro! Please, just give up already!" Cael yelled out to his target, leaping from the gigantic boulder wedged in the soil to land at a higher trunk of the pine tree. Noshiro let himself only have a couple glances over his shoulder to check if Cael was following or not, before slowly speeding himself up. He was getting tired, as was Cael. They were both low-level shinobi, and to more experienced shinobi this was just a kid's game of tag. However, to Cael it felt like much more then that.

"L-Like hell! You aren't even involved in this so... just... *FUCK*... *OFF!!*" The enraged Yamanaka roared with the mightiest power his lungs could handle before rocketing off the tree, heading towards a cave just up ahead. With a thousand ideas of what he might do, Cael quickly took action and ripped a paper tag with his teeth from the keyring.

"Then I have no choice...!" The Nasaki mumbled to himself before slapping the tag down on his blade that's now unsheathed. The katana becomes encased in wind, increasing the cutting power of his sword by at least tenfold. He began to slice the trees out of his way, allowing him to move at a much faster pace to catch up with Noshiro.

"_*Earth Release: Earth Flow Rampart!!*_" 

The Yamanaka twist flips in the air before landing with a cartwheel on the soil, allowing him to activate his technique from the palms of his hand before leaping away. The boulders near the place he touched begin to violently shake, before creating a deadly avalanche in Cael Nasaki's direction. Realising his situation, he quickly bounced off one of the tumbling boulders, slapping another paper tag on the boulder as he did. A strong gust of wind erupted from the boulder, sending it crashing even faster down to the bottom but not before it allowed the rest of the boulders to get sucked towards it's direction. It was an example of how a shinobi could make use of such a simple technique.

By the time Cael had gotten to where the cave was, Noshiro had already dissapeared. Going on nothing but a gut feeling, the Nasaki headed inside the dark cave in search of his target...

- - - - - - - - - -

*Cael Nasaki LT*
LIQUID TIME l INTRUDER?

Cael flinched as this stranger used his shoulders to flip over him, before continuing on. As he did, he pleaded his case to Cael, saying:

"I'm not here to fight, I was just passing through!   I've been exiled from my clan, so I'm not trying to start a war with you  humans!  So please, tell your freakin' attack dogs to lay off already!"

The Nasaki was nothing but confused. He was over-reacting at what is just the natural defense of a clan who believe they are under threat. Even if Cael's heart did begin to believe that this guy of a similar age may be telling the truth, his mind thought otherwise.

_'Never put it past the enemy to lie... It's the first thing they'll do, son.'_

_'Let's see if you're right dad,' _Cael mumbled in his mind as the quote of his father echoed through. With the boy dodging the attacks while pleading to be let off, Cael decided to take action.

"Wait a moment!" He ordered, motioning with his hand for the three to stand down. He narrowed his eyes, glaring at this stranger.

"You can't blame us for attacking you. It's just a natural defense of our clan..." Cael began, putting his sword back in it's holster but keeping the tags in his right hand. At this very moment in time, his heart was battling with his mind on what to do. But it was when the words this stranger had said earlier repeated itself in Cael's mind that a memory was triggered.

_"I've been exiled from my clan---!"_

_Exiled?_

"_Rovi..._ So you've been kicked out? Just like that? Your own clan... Your own flesh and blood has left you out in the wild at such a young age?"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2011)

*Takashi*

"Oh yeah, Rokuto-san i need to have a word with ya. It?s important"the blue eyed thirteen years old boy said to his master as while looking expressionless at his younger sister training. The man of the orange glasses and red cloak looked at Takashi for a second before nodding, he actually had kind of figured what the boy would like to talk about. Standing up "Let?s go somewhere else."he said and started to walk away followed by Takashi. "Kiara, don?t even think about loafing around while i?m not watching. When I arrive I wanna see you sweating as a pig!"he warned her, the girl could only agree with this as her brother and uncle went away.

They walked for some seconds until the room where he usually receives his guests."She won?t hear us here."he said and took seat, Takashi did the same and didn?t lose a second to bring out the subject."It?s starting to grow stronger"he said with his eyes closed, a normal tone of voice as if it weren?t as important as it actually was."When did you realized ?"the man asked calmly as well, he knew that it was going to happen one day or another.

"Two days ago, dunno if kiara told ya but i slaughtered a ram"he said and opened his eyes, those deep blue eyes resembling an empty hole"It was...funnier than what i thought but even after what i did I was still in that state when I arrived home, that?s the problem"he stated, he couldn?t care less about it but it was kind of dangerous if went out of control near Kiara. He swore he would protect her and that is what he was going to do no matter what.

"Don?t worry, just let it happen. when the process is completed you will undergo the same training I did."he said, Takashi just nodded  with a small smile he trusted Rokuto a lot, enough to believe that whatever he says is black even if it seems to be white."Oh yeah I have something for you..."he said and walked over a treasure chest, from there he took out a box made of wood and gave it to Takashi"Your birthday is in few days, right?"he asked, the boy nodded again"Open it until then, it?s not something awesome but I think it will be useful for you"

"Thank you."he said and then left the room saying that it was time for his mental training.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 24, 2011)

Kyuujin Makotsu - Nasaki Territory

Kyuujin blinked and nodded at the boy.  "Well, yeah.  One of our members betrayed us, I was ordered to execute her, and I couldn't do it.  So they threw me out."  He turned, looking around for something in the distance.  "There."  He pointed to a far-off mountain.  It wasn't the highest mountain, but a dark cloud sat around the tip as it had since the clan had relocated there.  "That's where my former clan lives."  He lowered his hand and looked around at the group.  "I read you humans name your offspring, as our clan does as well."  It was a weird thing to say, but he meant no offense by it.  He held out his hand to Cael.

"My name is Makotsu Kyuujin.  Well...  I guess it would just be Kyuujin, now."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 24, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~A Prince and a Gentlemen~_

This figure had no intention of leaving but instead went towards the Prince and his two guards. He was a young blonde haired man around 16 years of age, carrying two roses one red and another white. He had reached out his hand to the Prince as a greeting. Noctis slowly opened his eyes and simply ignored it. _"Have you any reason of being here? There have been alot of rogue Ninja out lately. It would be sad to see someone innocent like you get killed by them."_ 

Noctis sighed and walked right past him towards the training field. Noctis merely had no concern for this individual at all. Ignis and Gladiolus started to walk right past the young man.


----------



## Laix (Oct 24, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
UP WITH THE BIRDS

Having entered the dark cave, it came as a relief to Cael to see that there was a light at the end of the cave. Well, it wasn't quite the end, but it was much deeper inside. He approached the lamp which was sat nicely in a small alcove in the wall.

"Have you got it?"
"No, you?"
"Fuck knows."

Cael was disturbed by the sound of a female and male talking amongst eachother. He hid behind the corner of the cave next to the lamp, seeing the silhouettes of a busty female with long hair and a taller male. Noshiro's voice however wasn't heard, but the male's voice seemed to induce a feeling of deja vu in Cael.

"The Sky's Wish... We have to find it. Or rather, I guess I have to find it!"
"Listen boy, don't get that tone with me~. I could take you out in a _*FLASH!*_"
"You know I'm just joking!"

The easy talk continued on for a little bit. The only part that interested Cael was 'The Sky's Wish'. Just what exactly was that? He was sure he'd heard his father say it to some other higher-ups during meetings that shouldn't've been heard by Cael, yet even now he still didn't know what the hell it wa-

_*SMASH!!*_












​"Mmmh?"
"A visitor?"

_'SHIT! Have I been caught!?'_ Cael panicked to himself as he slowly backed away from the lamp that had been smashed by his recklessness. It was pitch black now, but his hearing was just as good.

_*RIP!!*_​
The sound of tearing paper could only mean one thing. One of the two there was a Nasaki Clan member, and was probably going to launch their attack right now against Cael. Needing to act fast, he quickly turned around and began to run towards the exit of the cave. However, a large wave of water was rushing after him that was beginning to swallow the cave whole. It was easily higher then the rank's he could pull off, possibly even a B-Rank *watersymbol*. It was likely this was a higher-ranking Nasaki Clan member here.
_*SPLASH!!*
_​
Cael was eaten up by the waves which pushed him out of the cave, throwing him down the side of the mountain...

- - - - - - - - - -​
*Cael Nasaki LT*
LIQUID TIME l INTRUDER?

The guy who looked a tad older then Cael blinked for a moment, nodding to confirm Cael's suspicion. He explained that a female member of his clan had betrayed them, and he was ordered with her execution. However, he couldn't do it so was booted from the clan just like that. Loyalty thrown down the drain just because of one negative action. To Cael, it was like every positive thing one may have done is forgotten once they commit something that is looked down upon. Yet in Cael's eyes, what this guy did was right. Execution of women is just wrong.

Pointing his clan's territory to be at a mountain with a dark cloud lurking at the top. 

"That's where my former clan lives," He confirmed before lowering his hand and turning to the four Nasaki Clan members. "I read you humans name your offspring, as our clan does as well."  

"My name is Makotsu Kyuujin.  Well...  I guess it would just be Kyuujin, now." 	

_You_ humans?

_You?_

_Humans?_

Was this Kyuujin implying he's not even a human?

"Kyuujin... That's an interesting name. Cael Nasaki, nice to er... meet you," he smiled awkwardly, the sentence Kyuujin spoke before still registering itself with Cael.

"Forgive me if I'm wrong but... Did you just imply that you're not a human? I mean you look human, that's not what I'm saying it's just--- woah."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 24, 2011)

Kyuujin Makotsu - _Nasaki Territory_

Kyuujin nodded.  "Ah, that's right!  Humans don't know about us.  You see, our clan is full of monsters.  I too, am a monster.  Well...  Not yet.  I'm still working on that.  I have to get stronger before I can even awaken my blood, and even then I have to get WAY strong in order to truly release it.  You should see our clan leader.  His released form gave me nightmares for weeks."  He chuckled and turned to bow to the other three Nasaki.  "I apologize for trespassing on your territory."  They seemed to listen to Cael, so he supposed he was their leader, or the descendant of their leader.  He turned to Cael.  "I have one request.  I know it's your territory, but would you mind me digging a little hole or something so I can spend the night?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 24, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro howled as she crossed her arms as she scense another person who just spoke. Moro wanted to adress ReiMei first before saying anything to the newcomer that just appeared in the forests. "I guessed you have to drag me back then and we can help out that person that just appeared. Come out new person, we will not hurt you at all."" Moro was thinking to herself why would someone come afer her anyway, to her she was a lost cause, maybe ReiMei does not see this at all. She guessed he had a liking to her, she only smirk. She relized it was not a clone, it was really him."I don't really trust anyone, they only rip you down to nothing, it makes you do something that you regret. I run from you because most of the clan members only put pity and scorn for my mother and for me. In other words I am just scum to the clan."

"I only come back because you really want me to come back, I may picked up again and leave again. We are fine new person, what is your name and we can help you out in anyway if you don't care to travel with us." Moro was thinking this was stupid and they were waisting time just standing around. She took her hand back as she shivers from the coldness that was truly inside of her soul. She felt a flicker of heat but it was blown out by the coldness of darkness. To Moro it was a candle that just flicker out. "ReiMei let get going back to the Uchiha clan. New guy you can be my guest, if you do not attck us at once." She took off her headband that was covering her eyes and shows it at ReiMei of her eyes.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 24, 2011)

*The Gentleman*
_A Prince and a Gentleman_​
The Gentleman's face puckered and then he moved his lips to the left side of his face before letting out a clicking sound with his tongue. This man was rather rude, however being a Gentleman meant having to coop with this and go around it as if nothing had happened. He retracted his hand to his side and then kicked his leg high into the air before bringing it around his back and using his momentum he turned around quickly and elegantly. Then without any evident sign of being careful or thinking about it the young man began walking that extremely unnatural and elegant walk that he had done so earlier. Each foot sweeping the ground after another and then carefully placing itself dead center in front of the boy.

As he made a movement to speak he was quickly and unintentionally cut off by the boy ahead of him. _"Have you any reason of being here? There have been a lot of rogue Ninja out lately. It would be sad to see someone innocent like you get killed by them."_ In response to this The Gentleman with a mixture of a hop and skip made his way alongside the rather rude man and without even looking directly at him, only at the field ahead gave his answers, but not before addressing the prior issue with a Gentleman like fashion of respect and understanding.

"Yes I concur I just met you and you could be hostile a handshake would do no good." He paused and still keeping his head facing forward glanced over at the boy with a slight smile that quickly retracted into words. "Ah Rogue Ninja have never had an effect on me. Learn to live the land and even an "innocent" boy like me will be fine." He added emphasis on the word innocent and doing as he did earlier he glanced over with a quick smile.

"My name however is a much different story sir. Long lost to that of the cold and heated winds of the desert and replaced by simply what I am." He paused and stopped walking "You may refer to me as 'The Gentleman' "


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2011)

*Takashi*

The Aosuki boy was walking in the forest, the same forest he went to patrol the day before, it was peaceful and the few noises that could be heard were made by some harmless animals that lived around the place."I think this place should do"he said to himself and sat on the ground, crossing his legs and adopting a meditation position. He should train himself that way, planning strategies and new methods to assassin someone, it wasn?t hard at all or at least it shouldn?t if it weren?t because of _it_.

_"C?mmon, c?mmon what?cha  doin there?! sat as if you were a nice boy."_a voice in his mind starting to call and bother him. Takashi ignored his words and kept thinking in his business though it didn?t stop_"What?cha training for? strength? wisdom? don?t try to act cool when you should not, Takashi!!"_it talked again. It was not the first time he heard that voice, actually it was his own voice though the accent was kind of different. Lately this vice as been trying to influence his actions during training and fights.

_"You know you wanna do it, the clan is filled with assassins and born warriors. You all were born for the only purpose of fighting!! then..."_the voice stopped and then laughed hard for a moment_"Do it, go and kill someone from another clan! start it, start the restless battle that should have been going on right now!! This is war after all!!! Shishishyahahahahah!!!"_then the voice stopped and the Aosuki opened his eyes, his expression didn?t change no matter how much that voice would talk to him"If you weren?t so useful in battle I would totally want to get rid of ya"he spoke to the wind and closed his eyes once again.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 24, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

The shadow clone of Moro's poof as the Kunia hit her face as the string fell to the ground. The blonde hair guy second stab to the stomache only hit air. Moro used her body flicker to flick past the guy smelling him as she passes as she passes him used her hidden sword in her staff to slice the guy's side. She used body flicker again to past him again this time she only brushed past him she touch him where his balls where, she did not blush. She was thinking she was not like her mom and not following in her footsteps. "So, you do you think is going to die today sir?" She was ready for anything this guy as he did not have any emotion and she did not either, let see what he can do. Moro sheath hersword into her staff and ready for another attack from the guy and what jutsu she was planning ahead of her as she thinks on her feet.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue*



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "I only come back because you really want me to come back, I may picked up again and leave again. We are fine new person, what is your name and we can help you out in anyway if you don't care to travel with us."



Nue's head cocked to the side somewhat as he tried to make sense of the young woman's rather macabre mentality.

"My name is Kurokasa Nue", he said suddenly, accompanying his introduction with a shallow bow. He decided it would be best if he didn't read too much into the back end of a conversation he had no knowledge of. 

"I would be very glad to accept your hospitality. I come from a village in the north, so I am somewhat of a stranger in these lands."

He listened to the girl address her 'friend' as 'ReiMei', as well as making mention of an 'Uchiha Clan'. Deciding against being presumptuous, he thought it best to ask anyway:

"Might I know your names? It seems you live close by? Is that right?"

As the girl removed her headband from her eyes, Nue was taken aback for a moment. He wasn't sure what he had expected to see, though ninja who worked without eyesight were not uncommon, especially in Kurokasa. That he would meet such an individual so soon in his travels however was perhaps a bit unusual.


----------



## Laix (Oct 25, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
UP WITH THE BIRDS

The two men in black cloaks landed next to the drenched, bruised body of Cael Nasaki who lay on a large boulder surrounded by small puddles of water.

"_Shit..._ Looks like he may have found her," The first one grunted as he heaved the blonde over his shoulder, while the other ripped a tag from his gold keyring. 
"I'll leave something for them. You get moving already," He ordered, the former confirming his orders before dissapearing from sight with Cael. The one with the tag in his hand that read '*explosionsymbol*' slapped it on the side of the cave. The letters began to glow, before a series of 'BEEP's' were heard. They got faster and louder as the man dissapeared from the area.

_*BOOOOM!!
*_​ 
- - - 

The next thing Cael Nasaki knew was the comforting feeling of his bed. He opened his eyes, greeted by the bright rays of the rising sun. He rubbed his eyes, only to feel the white cotton bandages wrapped around his head. If he had injured his head, it would explain as to why he doesn't have any memory between getting swallowed by the waves and waking up here. The same bandages were wrapped around his torso and a few on his legs, with Cael only wearing a loose black kimono jacket that was too big for him and some navy blue shorts.

_'I need to tell dad what happened. I wonder how he'll react?'_ Cael thought to himself as he slowly got out of bed, the aching pain of his wounds causing him to flinch. Due to the expert medics in the clan who could use both the '*lightsymbol*' and medical ninjutsu, he had at least survived. It is possible that if he wasn't found, then he wouldn't've made it---

Wait, just exactly who did find him? He understood that he must've been knocked unconscious, but this was yet again a case of something mysterious helping him, as seen when someone took out that Yamanaka for him. 

But no matter what angle Cael tried to assess his progress, he'd failed.

Noshiro hadn't been caught, and he'd been taken out by one of his own. This could be a positive however, as discovering that a female and male were talking about 'The Sky's Wish' and one of them had used a Nasaki Clan technique to take him out could be crucial to Ivor.

Yet deep in Cael's mind, he knew that his father being his father wouldn't see the positives. 

The young Nasaki finally got up, leaving his thoughts behind as it was just about talking to his father that mattered now. He walked carefully up the two flights of stairs, before coming to Ivor of The Steel Guard's office, also known as Cael Nasaki's stubborn-high-expectations father. He knocked lightly on the door, to which his father summoned him in.

"I see that Noshiro wasn't captured, _Cael_..." Ivor began, saying his son's name with a sharp emphasis. Cael swallowed the words that he'd planned to say, simply bowing his head in shame.

"I did find out more you kno-" Cael attempted to deliver some positive news, but was cut off by the sound of his father smashing his table cleanly in half.

"*I DON'T GIVE A DAMN AT THIS POINT CAEL!* This is the last straw! You're *USELESS!* You're a *DISGRACE* to the Nasaki Clan that our fathers built up from the core!!" Ivor yelled out his fustrations, storming over to the young Cael as he grabbed him by his neck in anger. "*WHY CAN'T YOU GET A DAMN FUCKING THING RIGHT HUH!? HUH!!?*"

"Y-You're hurting me!" Cael whimpered in fear and pain as he tried to pull his father's hands from around his neck but to no success. 

"*MAYBE IT'S GOOD SO YOU CAN FINALLY FEEL SOME PAIN LIKE A FUCKING MAN!! YOU NEVER BLOODY TRY!!*"

"But I do try! I try everyday, every stupid day! You think I'm weak and too kind for my own good... How can you expect me to become a "man" when you, a child and woman beater who tries to teach his son to grow up by strangling him, huh!?"

There was a moment of silence after Cael's outburst as Ivor released his grip, backing away from his son. Cael adjusted himself, rubbing his neck in pain.

"I-I'm sor-"
"Save it."
​- - - - - - - - - -
*Cael Nasaki LT*
LIQUID TIME l INTRUDER?

Kyuujin explained that he was from a clan that was basically full of monsters. Literally. It was part of their jutsus to become monsters and destroy things. A frank way of looking at it, but that's how Cael understood it and it brought a slight smile to his face.

"I apologize for trespassing on your territory," Kyuujin apologised to the three other Nasaki, who simply turned their noses up like snobs before walking off.

"Weak shit," one of them muttered. "We're talking to *YOU* Cael..."
"Like we're gonna take orders from him! _Ha!_" 

Once the three were gone, Cael simply looked down at the ground in shame, not wanting to talk about anything connected with their comments. He knew what they was about. Cael had recently been on that mission to capture Noshiro Yamanaka and it failed. Noshiro was such a low-level ninja, and everyone saw the son of Ivor of the Steel Guard as a weakling. A frail, good-for-nothing shit. It was warming if anything to know that Kyuujin was an outcast from his clan. A weakling and a monster, both hated by their families. The Nasaki couldn't argue that Kyuujin's treatment seemed more harsh, but it was safe to say that his was more emotional.

"I  have one request.  I know it's your territory, but would you mind me  digging a little hole or something so I can spend the night?" 	

Cael jumped at his sudden question with his mind having been locked in deep thoughts.

"Uh... A _hole?_ That's a bit animal-like, isn't it?" He laughed before putting even his tags back in his pocket, not feeling threatened at all now. "There's an abandoned house just a little to the right past those trees. It's pretty much a small apartment, and nobody uses it so I guess you could stay there."​


----------



## River Song (Oct 25, 2011)

*Ayame Sato*
_The Manifesto of Shirai the teleproter_

She would probably right a letter about this and send it to her parents, how she jumped on her back, broke her spine and cut her, kicked her and beat her, she would write this letter in Shirai?s blood, on a torn piece of skin and the note tied with a braid of red hair.

She realised she may have to find out her loved ones first she noted off-handily as she snapped out of her trance. She had hit the girl, she had delivered the first of many blows, she herself was also battle-worn unfortunately, she didn?t share her sisters endurance, she was slim where her sister was muscle, she was agile but like a Cheetah she couldn?t keep it up while Sayuri moved like a Lion, she could run for longer than Ayame. It was something she needed to work on.

She ran after the girl, who had turned to limp away. Moving her hands into a familiar and seal she jumped beside the girl, the snake handseal formed and she stared at her ?Demonic Illusion: Hells Viewing!?


----------



## Laix (Oct 25, 2011)

*Shirai Kasairi*
TELEPORTER V HEIRESS











​As Shirai limped away, she ripped off a part of her kimono and tied it around the wound to stop the bleeding, allowing her to run a little better. Just as she'd finished however, Ayame had appeared next to her with a familar handseal visible in her hands.

"*DEMONIC ILLUSION: HELL VIEWING TECHNIQUE!!*"

Why was this girl so determined to get Shirai caught in a genjutsu!? She only had enough chakra left to pull off her plan, meaning she didn't need to be dealing with this shit. Realising that if she stayed there Ayame would probably destroy her, Shirai quickly teleported away into the nearby building with many glass windows. Her coordinaties were off however as she landed on the top floor, slamming her face against a wall. 

"I'm safe! I'm_* SAFE!*_"

"You sure about that?"

The demonic voice cast from the genjutsu whispered against Shirai's neck. It was just an entity made of complete darkness with glowing red slits for eyes. However, Shirai wasn't afraid, and had seen this technique more then once to know it was a genjutsu.

"R-Release!" She gasped, dispelling the genjutsu. Now that was done with, she could get on with her plan. Kasairi dragged herself over to the top window to see if Ayame was heading towards her or even in the building yet. But either way, it was inevitable Ayame would follow her.
_
'I'll teach you to underestimate Shirai __*KASAIRI!!*'_

Her powerful emotions flooded her mind as she slammed her hand against the window, teleporting the glass away. Shirai began to run around the room, teleporting away all three peices of glass before heading downstairs and doing the same.


----------



## River Song (Oct 25, 2011)

*Ayame Sato*
_The first urn in the road_

She caught the girl but she disappeared, this one-trick pony was getting on her nerves. She sighed looking up at the sun, it was about one-o?clock she guessed, they had about fifteen minutes until the patrol reached this area, if Ayame could only stall her until then.

She could see the girl in the distance, on top of a roof she must be getting tired aswell, she thought absent mindedly. She too out another explosive tag and sprinted to the house, it was rustic, an auburn woody coloured house with large glass windows. 

She slipped into the house to be met with Shirai, she glared at the girl Her fingers playing with the red piece of paper in her pale hands. ?So we do this the easy way or the hard way, I slit your throat or I blow you to oblivion.? She said, her voice had dropped the bell like quality and had lowered a few tones, her voice now sounded like a soothing wave, instead of a sprighty soprano

"Now stop trying to compensate for having a tiny dick and take the easy option .?


----------



## Laix (Oct 25, 2011)

*Shirai Kasairi*
TELEPORTER V HEIRESS

Shirai smiled as she slid her hand across the last window, making it dissapear. She was standing face-to-face with Ayame, her crimson eyes locked with the heiress'. 

"Tiny dick? Ha, you're probably older then me yet you're so flat chested!" Before Shirai could even finish her giggle from the comment, the room began to tremor. Dust and dirt was dropping from the ceiling as Shirai's plan finally came into effect.

"I wonder how fast a building will fall when glass has broken off the connection to all the pillars holding it up?" She asked with a sarcastic smile as parts of the building began tumbling down.

"I'll be seeing you now-!!"

Kasairi tried to teleport, but something went wrong. Horribly wrong. Due to her low chakra from teleporting all that glass, her coordinates weren't registering properly, and instead Shirai had teleported herself outside, but her arm was merged inside the walls of the collapsing building. Even if Ayame managed to make it out, at this rate Shirai would surely persih too.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 25, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~A Prince and a Gentlemen~_












As Noctis walked past the one known as the Gentlemen, he continued to speak in a polite manner. He was not getting the fact that the Prince did not want to converse with him at all. "Yes I concur I just met you and you could be hostile a handshake would do no good." 

Noctis did not want him to get involved in any unforeseen danger, he did not want an innocent bystander to get harmed if another Bounty hunter, like the one earlier, shows up to assault the Prince. After all, Noctis himself has a high bounty on his head being a royal family member of the famous Ranen clan. 

"Ah Rogue Ninja have never had an effect on me. Learn to live the land and even an "innocent" boy like me will be fine." The Prince stopped in his tracks after he had heard this. He grew suspicious that he was able to pass through the forest without any harm coming his way. Noctis thought, _"Is he another bounty hunter sent here to try and capture me?"_ Noctis slowly turned around and faced him. 

"My name however is a much different story sir. Long lost to that of the cold and heated winds of the desert and replaced by simply what I am. You may refer to me as 'The Gentleman' " His name was odd but then again, Noctis goes by the name of 'The Prince' by others who have heard of the Ranen clan. At this point, the boy didn't know if this person is a bounty hunter or not, Noctis could not let something suspicious go by while he himself is training. 

_"The Gentlemen huh? I have said before that Rogue Ninjas have been appearing frequently lately. They have been attacking travelers and stealing their inventory. Surely you have been attacked by at least one, but you have not been harmed, not even a single scratch. Who are you really?"_ Noctis did not take any chances of ignoring this individual, the fact that he could potentially assault Noctis behind his back. Ignis and Gladiolus too grew curious of who this individual really is, but they had the order to stay back and not interfere.


----------



## River Song (Oct 25, 2011)

*Ayame Sato*

?You?re only that well endowed because they have now implemented selective breeding to produce the best whore. It like how they breed cows, or rather it is how they breed cows.? She bit back scathingly, her wit complimented by a raised explosive tag. 

She ran towards the girl as she began to speak ?I wonder how fast a building will fall when glass has broken off the connection to all the pillars holding it up?? the girl smirked at her. She glared spitefully at the before turning to run. She heard the girl exclaim something else as she was halfway to the door. Then she saw the girl, halfway lodged inside the wall. She sighed, a deep meaningful sigh. 

She couldn?t leave the girl like this, and she was going to save her not for the moral justice, and not because Ayame?s conscience but for the fact that if the girl was crushed here then Ayame wouldn?t have the pleasure of doing it herself.

She moved to the girl, silently without giving her any warning, she was going to give her an escape route but after the time it took it would have to be hers aswell, she placed an explosive tag on the opposite wall and moved to the other side grabbing Shirai?s arm before making  a handseal

*BANG*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 25, 2011)

Kyuujin Makotsu - _Nasaki Territory_

Kyuujin's eyes flickered backwards at the kids he had been fighting earlier, his fists clenched.  He spun around and, quick as a flash, was standing right behind the one who had called him "weak shit," whatever that meant.  He knew what weak meant, and he knew how an insult sounded.  He grabbed the boy's shoulder and spun him around, before delivering a powerful punch to his face, flooring him.

"Gajog!"

His words seemed to mesmerize the three kids, probably because they had no idea what it meant, nor what language it was in.  "Gajog means family.  A word that even my family of monsters teaches their children!  But you...  Where I come from if one ever insults a family member they get their tongue slit into two!  If you're going to talk like a snake you may as well have the tongue like one!"

He turned back to Cael.  "C'mon Cael, you're taking me to your clan leader, I've got something to say to him, too!"


Kazuma Aokaze - _Uchiha Territory_

As soon as she moved, Kazuma went into the defensive.  She slid past him using Body Flicker and attempted to cut his side, but he was ready for this.  As her sword came close to him his hands closed around her wrist, stopping her from cutting him and moving away.  His cold, unfeeling blue eyes kept watch over her body, to make sure she didn't pull anything.  He then released her sword in a sudden motion and leaped over her, hanging upside down in the sky.

"Fuuton: Daitoppa."

A powerful gust of wind crashed down toward her, but Kazuma wasn't done yet.  He tossed an exploding kunai into the wind, the explosion producing fire which spread amongst the winds, creating a ball of fire that attacked Moro.


----------



## Kei (Oct 25, 2011)

Koe 


Nehi smiled at her student, how far she grown from the child that didn?t want to have the power, to a child with an adult mind that worshiped and cursed the power at the same time. It was an very interesting thing to do, Nehi felt her hand glide over to her student?s long hair and stroke it, sending shivers down Koe spine. Koe turned around and gave her teacher a warm and inviting smile, something she did only rarely to those she thought deserve it.

But Koe still had a long way to go and her undying hatred for the clans would have to change if she would turn into a great high priestess?

In truth Koe didn?t see the world in grey like those who were around her, she saw it in black, and she saw all the bad in a person before they could even introduce themselves. She saw it all, the lies, the hurt, the pain, the things that made that person suffer, yet maybe that is why her eyes could only see the darkness in life.

A child born in the light but could only see the darkness in life?

A sad life that this child must see?

?I would rather you not pity me Nehi,? Koe cold voice called out to her teacher snapping her out of her thoughts, once she was back in reality Koe turned away from her teacher, ?This world, maybe will one day change, maybe life is not all that bad, all the pain people have to suffer and invoke on another will all disappear??

Koe paused thinking about what she said, what a nice dream, yet that what it was a dream and nothing more than a sad empty fact of life. A dream was the worst part of life because it gave you hope even in the grimmest situation, the darkest dreams could be lit up by hope. And that is where everything goes wrong?

Koe head turned so she could see her teacher, ?But its all just a dream isn?t it?? Koe asked, ?Yep, even you teacher know it, hope and dreams are for those who can?t open there eyes to what around them.?

Nehi frowned, ?You know that is wrong Koe??

Koe shook her head as she continued on walking forward back to her village, back to the job she was given and born to do, and back to the people who feared Koe yet loved her all at the same time?

?No? I am right?? she said ending the conversation with her teacher


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 25, 2011)

*The Gentleman*
_A Prince and a Gentleman_​
"The Gentlemen huh? I have said before that Rogue Ninjas have been appearing frequently lately. They have been attacking travelers and stealing their inventory. Surely you have been attacked by at least one, but you have not been harmed, not even a single scratch. Who are you really?" As The Prince spoke it was like a rock has tugged down on The Gentleman's joy and brought it into a slight fit of anger. His warm welcoming smile faded into a look of distaste and his eyebrows narrowed. He took two steps toward the accuser with his famous walking style and was soon right next to him. With The Prince facing one direction and he facing another he whispered to him as so his guards couldn't hear

"You are rather rude." He paused and stare unblinkingly forward with no sign of welcome as he had earlier, then he began whispering to his acquittance out of earshot of his guards. "As you have asked before I have answered before. However if you did not indeed hear me the first time I shall say it again. I am The Gentleman and I know how to live these lands without harm. When one isn't given the luxuries of a home they tend to learn things on survival." His smile returned only now it was a smile of self pride instead of a smile that would remind you of a warm fire at home. He turned around and stood now in front of Noctis with his snickering and biting smile.

"Why don't you believe me?"


----------



## Kei (Oct 25, 2011)

Koe 

Koe could feel the coldness of her teacher stare on her back as she continued to move forward to the village. She knew that her teacher saw life in another way and she saw it in her owns and hers just happens to be the wrong way to see it as a high priestess. Koe felt something sick run across her mind as she thought about being a high priestess, that sick feeling got stronger as she thought more about it and Koe could feel her stomach roll and her mouth water up as it was not accepting something that Koe swallowed.

It made her smile, this sick feeling, because she was forced to take things as her duty for the longest time, and it wasn?t going to stop anytime soon, she knew it. The life of a high priestess was one of a short lived with people that supposedly loved you, that worshipped you as an god but once getting the chance to, will turn around and talk like you were recently shitted out by a dog.

Koe found out that a long time ago that people weren?t what they seemed to be, they never showed their true self and always showed something like a mask. A mask that covered up their true intentions and feelings, it made Koe sick, but she could stand it here in Pao, yet those of the higher clans, it almost made her vomit more than once.

Koe wiped her lips as she felt herself get weak as if her body was trying to force something out, the uptake of the barrier was taking much out of her because she was still so young, but still that wasn?t the only thing?

The sickness of it all was horrible?

The sickness of this world! The people that was in it, the ones that lied and manipulate to get what they wanted, it was horrible for Koe, but she knew that was what life was made of now. Where the strong survived and the weak were exploited for what they had. 

?Disgusting?? Koe felt herself say as she entered the village, her upset and anger was never shown on her face while she worked, and she never stopped working?


----------



## Laix (Oct 25, 2011)

*Shirai Kasairi*
TELEPORTER V HEIRESS

Shirai opened her eyes to be greeted by thick, black smoke clouding her vision. Inhaling even a tiny amount of it caused her to cough up her guts, forcing her to limp out of the area of effect. It was then she saw Ayame, who looked slightly tattered but not as bad as Shirai.

"W-Wha'... Did you save me? I-I mean...! You should be grateful you got to feel my hand, commoner!" Shirai snapped back into her personality, clutching her waist in pain. Even she couldn't ignore the fact that a 'thanks' was owed.

"Thank... You..."
- - - - - - - - - - - 
​*Cael Nasaki LT*
LIQUID TIME l IT'S NEVER THAT SIMPLE...

"_Gaack!!_"

The boy was knocked to the ground, blood sprouting from his nose. The two girls rushed to his aide, supporting him as they half-dragged him away.

"Damn that alien!"
"Tch, the Nasaki Clan won't be underestimated...!"

The three walked away in shame while Cael stood in complete and utter surprise.

"K-Kyuujin! You can't do th-"

"Gajog!"

Ga-Jog?

"Gajog means family.  A word that even my family of monsters teaches their children!  But you...  Where I come from if one ever insults a family member they get their tongue slit into two!  If you're going to talk like a snake you may as well have the tongue like one!" Turning back to face Cael, Kyuujin went on to say:

 "C'mon Cael, you're taking me to your clan leader, I've got something to say to him, too!"

_'Gajog... It means family huh? Is he saying what I think he's saying...?'_

Shaking off the thoughts, Cael snapped back into reality to protest against Kyuujin's decision.

"You can't do that! If you knew my father... Just forget it. Take the place to sleep tonight and leave it at that. You don't want to get involved with my dad."

His words were harsh to an optimistic Kyuujin, but it was the truth. He wasn't called 'Ivor of the Steel Guard' just for his armor afterall. His personality was even colder.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 25, 2011)

Kyuujin Makotsu - _Nasaki Territory_

"No way in Hell!"

He refused to sit idly by and watch a young boy get abused by his own clan members.  It wasn't right.  Clans were fighting wars and their own members were enemies!  That's when something Cael said clicked in his head.

"Your father?  The Clan's Leader is your own dad?  That makes you the Heir to the clan and these pieces of shit still speak to you like that?!"  He grabbed Cael by his shirt and pulled him close.  "Cael!  You deserve respect as a human being, but even more than that, you're the clan's Heir!  Take me to your dad!  I'm not scared of anything he might try and do to me!"


----------



## Kei (Oct 25, 2011)

Koe

After a minute of getting away from what was making her sit, Koe had made her way out of the village yet again. The protection of the genjutsu and the invisible barrier were behind her and she regained her composure as high priestess or soon to be high priestess. Koe rested her back on a tree as she looked up at the crisp air...

What was wrong with her? 

Koe placed her hand on her pounding head but the real problem was the aching of her stomach and the sickness that never really went away. Ever since she was a child separated from her family, the sickness never went a way, the stomach acid somehow got into her tongue and burnt her throat. Koe felt the weight of her depleted chakra finally take a toll on her.

"Damn this..."Koe cursed the feelings in her body that was now making its way into her heart. The sick feeling that crept it way into her body taking a toll on her mind. 

Koe looked at the sky as she realized that maybe one day when she was free from life it was all going to be good. The butterflies migrating too another area of the land was a truthfully a sight to behold, the signs of freedom was only another life away...

Just another life...

"Why couldn't it be sooner?" Koe asked the sky


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 25, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~A Prince and a Gentlemen~_












This person known as the Gentlemen was getting irritated, Noctis could see that. The boy walked up towards him so that both are facing the opposing direction. He had whispered, "You are rather rude." Noctis didn't seem to care or even acknowledge his insult, after all he had his own suspicions.

The boy continued to speak quietly in his ear, "As you have asked before I have answered before. However if you did not indeed hear me the first time I shall say it again. I am The Gentleman and I know how to live these lands without harm. When one isn't given the luxuries of a home they tend to learn things on survival." 

Noctis stayed expressionless, as the boy smiled. Simple insults like those never used to affect Noctis, only waste his time. Noctis knew about his reasons he had stated before but the fact that the possibility of him being bounty hunter still stays. "Why don't you believe me?"

Noctis closed his eyes and sighed, _"I have my own reasons, that being said is enough for you to know. Trust and Friendship aren't gained easily in these times. With opposing clans and many rogue ninja scattered over the ninja world, there isn't telling what could happen."_ Noctis continued to walk towards the Training field. _"If you have a settle to score with me, I am more than glad to resolve it."_ As Noctis was walking, he tightened his only left glove.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 25, 2011)

*The Gentleman*
_A Prince and a Gentleman_​
_"I have my own reasons, that being said is enough for you to know. Trust and Friendship aren't gained easily in these times. With opposing clans and many rogue ninja scattered over the ninja world, there isn't telling what could happen."_ He began walking toward the training field again, finishing his thoughts in the process. _"If you have a settle to score with me, I am more than glad to resolve it."_ At that moment The Gentleman's eyes lit up slightly with an idea. He quickly skip-hopped his way over as to walk besides the man again and then looking over at him he gave him a sizable grin.

"I don't even know your name and yet your challenging me to a duel?" He let out a large breath of air and then looked up slightly into the sky, his grin growing larger by the second. "How about you give me a name and a clan and then we shall duel?" He nodded to himself and then quickly walked over to an isolated area in the field and took off the blue boxing gloves that had previously been hanging on the side of his pants. He held the gloves in his left right hand and then quickly set down the roses in his left hand in the field besides him.

"As soon as you give me a name and clan I'll put this gloves on and this duel shall commence."


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 25, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Kurokasa Nue*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Moro Uchiha*

"My name Is Moro and yes I do live close by in the Uchiha territory She was thinking it did not scare him away like the other nor did ReiMei, ever get it, she tied the headband with the clan symbol back to cover her eyes. She was surprise that ReiMei did not say anything at all. She had started to walk as she beckon Nue, "So what is your story, is it deeper than what you told me that you are from the north and what clan are you from?" As she walking they reach the back gated to the Uchiha territory. "You can stay with one of us, it is up to you."She did not notice if Nue was going to stay with her. It be cool if he stay with her as she felt the coldness inside of her once again.

Moro open the door to her house as it was only made of wood, the smell it her nose, she did not jagged at all as she had anything in her stomache. She was guessing her mom was with another Uchiha or working her butt off some where in the medic field. She started to clear the smell of hot sex, she was pissed at her mom. She cleaned the small house, she guessed she spark some intreast in that Nue guy for being blind. She forgot the main door was a jar open as she went up the ricky stairs to the second floor, to clean the bathrooms and the only bedroom that was up here on the second floor. She collect her weapons she was ready to train again, she pulled down her hair and looked at the ceiling in total blakness as there is nothing in the world to break the coldness but that coldness can make you stronger than ever if you harness it true power within the body and use the coldness of the flames that she created  was cold as ice but others it was warm and can burn. She sighed deeply as she can't beleive she was back here, she wanted to find out where she truly belong and not in totally darkness as what she saw ever day off her damn life or was it the blood stream of a uchiha to make them more coldblooder than a snake. She was hoping Nue could stop by her house as it did not smell as bad as she walked in.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro only smirk as she chanel the fire ball that was aimed at her and turn the ball into a projectile of a fire pheonix. She aimed and attack the blonde hair guy with fire projectile pheonix as it was in her control. She turn the pheonix back into small fire balls to hit the guy at once from different anle than just one blast and straight on. Moro used body flcker as she had her sword unsheath as she tried slicking the guy's stomache. Moro dissappear as she was invisable, she did a few handseals to make a clone appear, instead of her realself. Moro was just going to use her shadow clone for a destraction as the clone towards the guy and use several eplosion tags at the guy. Moro did not cared if her shadow clone was destroy in the process, it was only a part of charka of hers, that she already came up with another plan as well, her mind was calm and not racing at all. She had a felling this guy had no mercy or no pity at all and that what a type of person she wanted to encounter i life.


----------



## R (Oct 25, 2011)

*Shinji *

Shinji is on his own for the night doing small reconnaisse missions for the clan, during this era even the young must do there part, it's a sad and tragic thing but to continue striving things like this must be done. Shinji thought to himself of how this is far to much work. Shinji suddenly hears noises, nothing like this has ever happened before, from a far Shinji is able to see what appears to be a Chunin and two Genin from a far. As he moves in closer it looks as if one of them as the Uchiha clan symbol on the pack. 

In a situation like this Shinji was taught to get and get back up, but with all that rage built inside of him Shinji wanted to take things into his own hands. Shinji begins to approach using the large forest area.

"Wood Style: Plant Hold"

Shinji uses the vines to slowly creep at the younger Genin's feet, he then trips them, the Chunin rushes towards the Genin to see what is wrong

"Wha-What the hell, a Senju ?

As the Chunin spoke Shinji lunged at him from the tree's grabbing a Kunai from his side, The Chunin grabbed his hand with the Kunai and Knee's Shinji in his rib cage, he gets sent flying about 20 feet before crashing into a tree.
The Chunin charges at Senji and in a panic Shinji activates

"Wood Style: Wood Locking Shield"

He manipulates it into a barrier around him, and shapes the wood to make sure it's slightly spikey, the Chunin hands hits the wood and gets damaged, he takes a step back and before he knew it, Shinji had used another Wood locking shield, this time there were to large pillars on both the right and left side, and were about to close in on him and crush him, as the Chunin tried to jump, Shinji had used his plant hold to keep him still. The pillars  close in on the man and squishes him, the young Genin watch in horror as there Sensi had been murdered in front of them.

Shinji then releases the wood lock from around himself, and he approaches the kids, he takes out a Kunai, and within the next few seconds there both killed. Shinji picks up one of the bodys that he thought had the Uchiha symbol on it, he was then horrified, Shinji discovered that it wasn't an actual Uchiha symbol, but a sown on fan on the back of the kids jacket.


He was horrified of what he's just done, he had not only killed 3 people but 2 of them were kids, Shinji begins to become weak on his legs and falls under the weight of his shame, he begins crying but knows what he has to do, Shinji uses his wood techs to hide the bodies as best as he could and as quickly and runs back to the Village, if he doesn't get back in time they'll send a squad to look for him, not only would he be questioned on why he was so far from the village but the bodies would be found as well.

Shinji jumps into the tree tops still shocked of what he has done.

A man creeps from the shadows 
*
"This young man has some potential"*


----------



## Kei (Oct 25, 2011)

Koe 

She finally got up after a minute of regaining her strength, the sickness died down but it only did that. It would never go away as long as she had these feelings and see these things, the sickness in her belly would always be there. Koe sighed as she realized the sun was setting down in the horizon, how late was it? She pushed her body up from the tree before looking over at the mountain ranges.

That Aosuki clan lived there if she wasn't mistaken...

Koe shook her head before stopping again, her body pushing her in the opposite direction of where she was supposed to be going, and what was there was only something that could be left to the imagination. Why was her mind slowly drowning out again? These thoughts of freedom and needs weren't needed...It didn't help to her duties..

And her duties came first no matter what, that what it took to become a high priestess.  Koe made her way to the forest clearing only to find the boy she didn't want to meet ever again meditating against a tree. Koe didn't say anything at first, she was confused? What should she say? What should she do? Koe stepped back for a minute before blushing...

Why was she debating against talking to this boy?

Koe finally made her way over to him but kept her distance...

"Its you again, Takashi Aosuki..."she said, "May I ask what are you doing here?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2011)

*Takashi*

_"Shyahahah. get rid of me? don?t go day dreaming Takashi"_the same annoying voice said in his head once again, although he ignored it he thought that the non senses it was spouting should finish soon._"You can?t get rid of me Takashi, you know why?"_it said again, it was his own voice but it was speaking in a very twisted and annoying tone it was even becoming fun to hear at this bastard._"You do not need to break your head thinking about it...the only reason you can not get rid of me is because I am you."_ If something was sure was that the voice was not telling lies; it was true that Takashi and that voice were the same being.

While he was trying to figure an answer to the crazy things that voice was saying, his nose caught a familiar smell though he didn?t say a thing until she spoke.


"Its you again, Takashi Aosuki..."she said, "May I ask what are you doing here?"

He heard the voice of the girl questioning him and decided to answer, anyway she was not there to start a fight, actually she was not there to start anything. Slowly opening those deep blue eyes of his, he turned to look at the priestess."This is the territory of my clan, I came here to train my mind though ya interrupted me, miss Koe"he said and stood up calmly not to scare the girl. 

"What is it that bring ya today around this place? It?s dangerous even for ya"he said and started to stretch his body.


----------



## Kei (Oct 25, 2011)

Koe 

She stood back as he stretched his body, she didn't know anything about this man in front of her and she didn't want to know. It was very confusing to her, why does he interest her so much but at the same time make her scared. Koe didn't know how to fight but she knew how to defend. And she was ready to defend herself at all cost...

When he stood up calmly he laughed at her for interupting him then continued to tease her with his wolfish grin..

That was what Takashi Aosuki was to her, a wolf, and she was something like a bunny. Something about him screamed wolf, something like looks attractive and majestic, but in reality could snap her neck and half with the fangs in his mouth. Koe felt herself swallow some saliva just to keep her throat from getting dry...

"You clan claimed this territory?"Koe said as she finally remembered, that though small the Aosuki clan was nothing you should mess with, many stories she heard about the stories of the Aosuki clan getting into a fight and wipping out an entire clan in their rage...

She turned away,"I am not here to fight and I can perfectly take care of myself Mr. Takashi Aosuki."she said, but a smirk came into her mind as she realized that he remembered her name...

Wait why was she proud of that?

Koe looked at him again,"Its getting late...You shouldn't be in this area any old way."Koe countered,"Only reason I am here is because I am scouting the area...I am okay at night, you on the other hand are not."

"An Aosuki and a priestess...Your head is higher than mines."she said before slightly turning her back on him, the wind blowing against her kimono

"The wind...Its...Weird?"Koe took note as she looked up into the air


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2011)

*Takashi*

He stared at the girl as she questioned him about the Aosuki clan claiming that territory and then saying, in short words, that she was able to take care of herself. the boy hold himself back from starting to giggle when she called him Mr. it was really fun. Hearing her reason to be there, he stopped his stretching and cleared something"Well certainly, i don?t doubt about you being able to take care of yourself but not all of my friends here know who are you. Better do not get in troubles."he said at first but then kept speaking"As for the night, You shouldn?t worry about it, our eyes are enough developed to say what is going on in the darkness at least though not as good as the beasts, the same goes for our other senses" he replied, all of it with a relaxed expression. His eyes fixed on the girl giving the impression that he could see nothing but at the same time everything.

"Now, with your permission. I?m getting back on my training, It would be cool if ya stay watching but i think you  prefer to go back home?"he said turning his back to the blue haired girl and walking over a tree. Jumping on a branch he started to set a trap on it, the same to other three trees around. The position of the traps forming a square and the Aosuki boy in the middle of it. The traps were set in away that when the boy were to activate them, they would activate in a random order releasing a bunch of kunai and shuriken.

Taking a piece of cloth out of his pocket, the Aosuki covered his eyes with it.


----------



## R (Oct 26, 2011)

Shinji leaps across the tree's, then he suddenly trips up and begins to fall, he catches himself on a branch and discovers there's blood dripping from his mouth. Shinji thinks to himself "A broken rib" he tries to continue moving but he can't, the pain is to much for him. A strange man approaches from the shadows, not showing his face, 

"I like you kid, a ruthless young killer, just like I was, You think it's an awful feeling now, but you'll grow to like it soon enough"

Shinji tries to talk, but the strange figure is giving off a weird vibe, almost as if he's projecting his killing intent into Shinji.

"I know how you feel about the Uchiha, wanting them to go extinct, and end the war, peace doesn't come without violence, and with soft leaders like yours you know it can't be done"

The strange man suddenly slips back into the shadows as he hear noises from other shinobi coming. Shinji passes out.

A few hours later he wakes up in a hospital bed, he discovers that he's back in the village. A medical nin informs him that they had found Shinji out cold and brought him back to the village, she also told him that they wanted him to get debriefed as soon as he was able to walk.

Shinji gets up and grabs his flak jacket and heads to the village where the Leader is located.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 26, 2011)

*Sadao*

Mulling around the paintbrush in his lips, Sadao looked down at a make shift map. Slowly reaching up and grasping the paintbrush, a light growl of frustration escapes. "I've looked almost everywhere around where I use to live. If I get any closer, I'll be trespassing into the other clans territory..." Throwing the paint brush against the wall, Sadao angrily pressed the palms of his hands against his face. "I've got to find this Apple picker. It's been years since I last saw him, but he's the only person that could of taken my lockbox."

Sliding his hands down his face, he then stared at the map once more. "I'm not going to get anywhere playing it safe...I heard there were other kids running out of their territories lately from the older ninja's. Maybe they could know something." Reaching over with his foot, he scooped up the paint brush and pulled his foot closer. Grabbing it, he then tossed it in a small container then rolled up his map. Tossing both of them onto the nearby night stand, he then turned away and slipped some new looking black ninja sandals. 

Gently pressing the wooden door, it let out a small creak and revealed a bustling village, hard at work. Letting the door go, it swiftly closed on its own. Sadao then waved at a couple people he knew and headed towards the forest that stood on the edge of the village.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~A Prince and A Gentlemen_

The odd boy skipped right beside Noctis in odd movements which irritated him. The fact he was still here delayed his planned training. Gladiolus and Ignis were ready to intervene if the odd boy made one strange move on their Prince. The boy known as the Gentlemen had said, "I don't even know your name and yet your challenging me to a duel?"  

Noctis then realized that the boy was clueless of his own name. It was then he learned to understand he lacks the knowledge of Noctis's high bounty on his head. "How about you give me a name and a clan and then we shall duel?"  The boy walked over to the open field in the training field. He took the gloves he had hanging on his side and set the roses down he originally held onto the ground. "As soon as you give me a name and clan I'll put this gloves on and this duel shall commence."

Ignis then dropped in beside him, _"Prince, are you sure you want to fight him? Didn't you originally plan to train?"_ Ignis worried. Noctis crossed his arms and closed his eyes, _"Things have turned out to be interesting, Ignis. After all, this is one way of training."_ Noctis walked towards the boy, _"Do not interfere, I'll handle this issue."_ Ignis disagreed to this but he had no choice but to agree. _"Understood."_ He backed off a reasonable distance as a spectator.












Noctis, still with his arms crossed and his eyes closed, slowly opened his eyes, _"My name is not of importance but since you desire to know so much..."_ Noctis took a slight breath, _"I am Noctis Ranen, Prince of the Ranen clan."_ He started to focus on the boy in front of him as his main attention. Noctis tightened his left glove and motioned an odd movement pattern activating a technique. The fight had begun!


----------



## Kei (Oct 26, 2011)

*Koe*

She didn't say anything but she had smiled to herself now noticing that the Aosuki clan were very strong in their sense of selves. Maybe the most animalistic clan that ever was, not many of the other clans had that mentality but it seemed the Aosuki embraced the fact that they were compared to animals and seemed to be very proud of it. Koe looked at Takashi for a moment, when he stared at her with that very toothy grin.

It felt like he could see her and she covered herself up not liking the fact that his eyes can see her...

The real her...

Koe stood back a bit and then looked at the Aosuki, he was wondering if she could stay and watch him train or just go home. What was she some type of dog trained to listen to her master!? She didn't like either choices to stay in watch meant to stay and watch some ninja train to kill another innocent life, to just go home meant that he knew her well enough that she sicken her.

"Very well Aosuki..."  she said as she went over to a tree the mental debate raging in her head finally settled that it was more beneficial just to watch the boy train, "I am watching..."

She sat down and watched as the boy put a blindfold on, Koe didn't say anything but she was slightly thinking the boy was out of his damn mind. If he couldn't see how could he dodge anything. Even Koe had the round about way of taking him out, but she didn't say anything and she knew she wouldn't do anything.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

*Takashi*

Takashi stood there preparing his mind and trying to sharpen his hearing to get out of this training without much damage. For some reason since he was little he had that strange manner of looking at training, if you can?t make it hard enough to the point you can hurt yourself, there was no point in even trying to train. It was not that he wanted to die or that facing the death everyday of his life was something he could desire but certainly he could not think on a training that could make you stronger or at least have the same effect as a real battle.

Hearing at Koe saying that she would watch him training, he decided to ignore her words for a second and do not answer in order to be centered only in what was about to come. Taking a deep breath he relaxed himself even more if possible and quickly pulled a string activating the traps. For a second the wind blew and nothing happened but then the tree acting as the right corner behind him made a weak sound unleashing a rain of shuriken and Kunai though not all of them were launched at the same time.

One after another Takashi was starting to dodge the weapons that were shot at him, ducking, jumping or spinning, he was getting the right timing dodging the shuriken and kunai. Jumping to avoid three shuriken, his ears detected a Kunai coming his way. Moving his head aside, the kunai passed next to his face leaving a small wound on his right cheek."tch."was all what came out from his mouth before landing though he didn?t have much time to rest because immediately the tree on the left corner of the front unleashed the weapons. Making the same movement as before but in a different pattern depending on the situation, he was able to remain only with a couple more of wounds, one in his right leg and the other on his stomach.

Then the two remaining traps activated simultaneously making the dodging even more difficult. By the time it finished, Takashi had many cuts on his body, around ten actually; a shuriken stuck on his left arm and his clothes and skin dirtied with his blood. Taking it out, he dropped the shuriken on the ground, a Kunai in his hand, apparently he was able to catch one to defend himself a little from the rain of death he just let fall on himself."Not fast enough."he said calmly though, his face or at least what could be seen of it expressionless though his tone of voice certainly had a bit of frustration in it.  

"I?ll get killed if i?m not able to react on time to everything i can?t see"he said again, more to himself than to the girl. Taking off the piece of cloth from his eyes, he opened them, not a trace of gestures aside from his usual peaceful one, this time without any kind of smile. A sigh coming from him before he could speak again."Seems like this is my current limit."


----------



## Laix (Oct 26, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
LIQUID TIME l JUST TO UNDERSTAND!!
 
Cael let out a brief sigh as Kyuujin vented his fustration and refusal to listen to Cael's pleas to let it go. They had literally just met and in a perhaps negative situation, yet this guy was so attached, so serious about helping the heir of a rival clan. It was unheard of in this time period.

"Your father? The clan's leader is your own _dad? _That makes you the heir to the clan and these peices of shit still speak to you like that!?" Makotsu growled like a wild animal, yanking Cael by his light grey shirt and pulling him close. Kyuujin's cold yet determined eyes of a monster were locked with those of a bird who couldn't fly. For the blonde youngster, it was like looking into the eyes of someone who was the complete opposite of him. The monster from a clan feared by normal civillians was showing a compassionate side.

"You don't understand---!" Cael's words were faint, and he barely even got to finish his sentence before Kyuujin cut him off with his life coaching.

"Cael!  You deserve respect as a human being, but even more than that, you're the clan's Heir!  Take me to your dad!  I'm not scared of anything he might try and do to me!"

"*GET OFF ME!!*"

Cael shoved the teenager away from him, rubbing his eyes with his arms before tears even got the chance to form.

"You don't understand! I've just met you! You don't know anything, so don't give me this shit about helping me!" He yelled in protest, clenching his fists in fustration and anger. His breathing was heavier, his heart was beating faster. The pressure in his words... It was all too much. He didn't need a stranger trying to fix it for him. "You can't get past Ivor, you just can't! Just give up before you try, it's pointless Kyuujin!"

"What's _pointless?_"

That cold voice of steel. The words that stem from the figure of authority. The chilling tone that can send goosebumps through Cael's skin. It was standing right behind him, he could _feel _it.

"D-Dad---!"

"I just got word that there was foreign scum on our lands. Assaulting one of my clan members? You do realize that is an act of war, correct?" Ivor asked, dwarfing the already tall Kyuujin. Just the shadow he cast was intimidating to Cael.


----------



## Kei (Oct 26, 2011)

Koe

It was beautiful

Almost scary even...

The boy was a master in the air and she felt herself being awestruck by the movements of his body as he flipped and twisted. The ever present danger of a kunai hitting him in the chest and damaging his heart made her look on with awe. Was that the meaning of being a ninja? The ever present danger, the feel of adrenaline rushing though your veins and tearing at your body?

Koe felt herself gasp a bit when she saw him get hit, her body almost move towards him to help and aid him before she realized what she was doing was none of her concern...

But none the less the act alone made her swallow to sooth her dry throat. The sickness in her belly left her as he had landed on the ground and removed the blindfold from his eyes. It wasn't before long that night had fallen and the sun had taken its places somewhere else, but that didn't matter to young Koe...

What mattered was how wonderful that felt to even her, the movements, the skill, the adrenaline, everything was so...So beautiful! 

The boy began to talk and Koe got up, yet he was complaining that was his limit. That couldn't be it! That just couldn't be a limit, if that was his limit she was nothing but a pickled radish. Koe made her way towards him before reaching inside of her kimono and grabbing a piece of handkerchief. She handed over to him the arm length distances made her feel better...

"You are bleeding..." Koe said as she held out the thing, "Please take care of yourself." her cold facial expression was set in stone but the beating of the her heart was wild...

Almost too wild...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

*Takashi*

He looked at Koe as she handed him over a piece of handkerchief, apparently he was bleeding something that aside from the wound the shuriken made and the cut on his cheek, he wasn?t aware of. Stretching his arm, he took the handkerchief without hesitating as she was telling him to take care of himself."Thank ya"he said with his monotone voice. Then took a look at himself watching where the wound were. One in his right cheek, another cut on his nose actually crossing his face from left to right. Using what the girl gave him, he started to clean those two wounds first.

After that he took off his T-shirt ending up half naked except for the bandages around his head and on his arms up to some centimeters before his elbows. Watching carefully his noticed three injuries on his body, one in the middle of the chest, the next on his stomach and a last one on his left side. Cleaning them, he passed on to look at his arms, two on his right arm and another one on his right shoulder his legs each one with a cut. After cleaning everything he had to, he noticed that aside from the  wound on his left arm were the shuriken was stuck before, all the others wounds stopped bleeding.

Taking off the bandage on his head, he bandaged the wound on his arm."Thank ya, at least Kiara won?t scold me for not taking care of myself at all"he said with the same tone as before."Then what do ya think? it was something cool, right?"he asked.


----------



## Laix (Oct 26, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THE SHRINE MAIDENS

Blonde hair. Eyes with a deeper tone of blue then the sea. Average build for someone of his age. Just some of the traits to describe the young man wandering through the lush fields of nature that surround the shrine of Bishamonten, the god of warriors. His father first showed him this shrine where he trained as a young child to become the fierce warrior that he is today. Ivor told his son to visit this shrine to train, but most of the time Cael would visit to relax, as the nature surrounding it provided a breath of fresh air that no other field could give him. Even if the shrine was dedicated to war and bloodlust, it was almost ironic that it was surrounded by such colourful life.
_
'Guess I should make the most of it here. I don't even know how long I'll have before dad comes searching for me,'_ Cael thought to himself with a sigh followed after, before sitting down against a tall tree that cast a comforting shadow to provide relief from the bright sun. It was a warm day, and yet again Cael saw that nature provided him more comfort then his family ever has or ever could.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 26, 2011)

Kyuujin Makotsu - _Nasaki Territory_

"War?"

Kyuujin scoffed, smirking at the tall man, without a shred of fear in him.  "How can a clan like yours possibly fight a war?  When not even your clan members are on the same side!"  He stepped toward the man unflinchingly, fire in his eyes.  "Your so-called 'clan mates' have been picking on Cael!  Your own flesh and blood!  You, the Leader of the Clan!  How can he one day lead this clan if his brothers and sisters don't show him the respect for which he is entitled?  Instead those pathetic humans have forgotten what it means to be family!"

Kyuujin growled low in his throat, taking another step closer.  "I have no clan.  My family tossed me off of a mountain!  Even still, they no that speaking out against your brothers is one of the lowest things one can do!  If you are speaking in defense that is fine, but to openly insult one of your own...  It's unforgivable.  Any crime toward your fellow clan mates is met with swift punishment where I come from.  Because that's what family does for family."


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 26, 2011)

*The Gentleman*
_The Duel_

The Prince's guards came to him, spoke and then left him to his own devices, all the while The Gentleman stood peacefully waiting with his hands on his gloves and a devilish grin. As his foe began to speak his grin closed and his eyes lite up. 

_"My name is not of importance but since you desire to know so much..."_ The Gentleman went to speak but as earlier was cut off unintentionally. _"I am Noctis Ranen, Prince of the Ranen clan."_ And as Noctis issued the last word he went flying into action, moving in an odd way toward The Gentleman. 

Still somewhat surprised that he was speaking to a Prince the Gentleman had a momentary delay in his actions that he quickly cut out. He slid on one glove and a sound of something snapping into place was heard. The second glove came on and something that was similar to the sound of steam protruded from the glove, and then all at once the gloves let off a huge flare of Chakra from their activation which quickly settled down into a small flow of blue visible chakra that encased the outer layer of the weapon. All of this was done in under ten seconds and he was then just as fast he put on the gloves on the move.

He ran straight for Noctis with his behind his head looking as if it where to deliver a powerful punch, when in reality this was just a fake-out. If Noctis where to fall for the technique The Gentleman would quickly drop low and perform a leg sweep. If Noctis however saw through it and was able to dodge it The Gentleman would be forced to quickly stop himself in order not to go spiraling toward the ground.


----------



## Kei (Oct 26, 2011)

Koe 

Koe let out a small gasp as the boy freely undressed in front of her, she quickly covered her eyes and waited until he was done. This was shameful! What was he doing in front of her! He thought just because she watched him he could have his way with her like a wolf in heat! Was that the fact? Koe growled a bit at herself for staying anywhere near the boy.

Her heart was thumping so loud that she could hear it in her ears, this was crazy, and Koe wasn't going to have it.

She turned around angrily to only see him doing that toothy stupid grin at her. He was a wolf! Nothing more and nothing less! Koe stared at him for a minute before he asked her if it was cool? What was cool? Was it getting cold out here for him?! Was it freezing? If it was then it was no reason for taking off his shirt!

"..." Koe felt herself bit her tongue but wondering what he was meaning was itching at her, "What is this cool you are saying?" she asked slightly innocently with a hint of being very serious 

"If things are cold then you should be better prepared for the weather..." Koe said as matter of factly before showing off her kimono, "But I can't really tell if its cold or not..." Koe stopped what she was doing then looked at him for a minute

"So Aosuki...Are you cold?"

---
Koe
Liquid Time- The Bird and The Priestess

It was another day and another hour wasted training for something that might never happen to the people of Pao. Though it was important to her as a high priestess she just wanted a break for a minute, but it was be insane of her to actually say  deny a training secession when those around her would probably kill to be training with the high priestess.

But now this time was her time, time to relax and finally enjoy the time she had alone with all of her chores done and completed. The sun was the only thing that was on a time schedule. 

Koe made her way though the forest making sure that everything was straight and someone wasn't anywhere near the barrier of her village nor the genjutsu barrier. It wasn't long until she stumbled on a shrine all alone with grass covered on it. Koe thought it needed some good up keep, but then she notice someone...

Maybe not notice but finally acknowledge a boy with short blonde hair...

"..."Koe just stared for a minute,"You are one from the high clans aren't you." It wasn't a question but more of a statement

"You are far from your village..." Koe said, "It'll be best if you return to it."


----------



## Laix (Oct 26, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THE SOFTEST OF HEARTS

"You are one from the high clans, aren't you?"

Cael turned to his right to see the sight of a darling young lady. She had calm navy blue eyes with long hair to match that seemed like it had been brushed by pearly white angels in the sky. He was initially left gawping at her, looking like he'd been struck with lightning. The words she spoke took a few moments to register as they fought with the shy compliments his mind was dishing out for this stranger.

"You are far from your village. It'll be best if you return to it," she stated in an almost nonchalant tone. It was certain that Cael however was the completely nonchalant one here.

"I-I'm sorry," he stuttered, scrambling to stand up from where he sat snug between the tall grass of the oak tree. His eyes wandered away from her, scared of staring at her for too long or perhaps coming off as innapropriate or a "pervert". But eventually the will to just ask her that one question gained strength over him, and he soon found himself asking her that question.

"What's your name? I-I mean uh---! You don't have to tell me if you don't want to! I was just curious, that's all..." 

The flustered Cael was so inexperienced when it came to socializing with women that he wasn't sure what to say. He certainly didn't want to sound like a creepy, but she seemed like a nice girl and he at least wanted to know her name. The idea of anything romantic made him feel like he was going to deep into the waters. Yet again, maybe starting a friendly conversation with this girl could keep away any trouble.

Or create it.

- - - - - - - - - - ​
*Cael Nasaki LT*
LIQUID TIME l IVOR OF THE STEEL GUARD

For Ivor to be spoken to in such a manner like how Kyuujin was --- it  was considered a sin. Not a sin to the shinobi population, but a sin to  Ivor. And a sin to Ivor of the Steel Guard is a sin to the Nasaki Clan  and everything they stand for.

"That is _*YOUR*_ clan. _*YOUR*_ clan of disgusting, _vile_  monsters. Don't think I haven't heard of you Makotsu people. I can pick  you out from a group of people. You all reek of the delusional ideals  that can't possibly relate to who you are!" Ivor yelled down to  Kyuujin, his arms crossed and his eyes shared with his son staring  straight at the once Makotsu Clan member. Cael looked up to his father, a  look of dissapointment on his face. 

"You can't walk on to our territory, assault one of  my clan members then preach your crap to me like you know anything about  are ways or anything that has happened to us as a clan recently. Do you  think of yourself as some sort of saint for 'standing up' for Cael?  There is nothing wrong with him!"

"Yeah, you're right! There's nothing wrong with me dad, it's _*YOU*_!!" Cael interrupted the conversation, standing between Kyuujin and his father with his arms slightly spread. "You  know, this vile monster is actually right! Being rude against your own  clan members is the lowest thing someone can do! So jus-"

_*SMACK!!*_

The iron fist of Ivor clashed with his own son's  cheek, knocking him to the right and leaving a visible dent in his face.  The leader of the Nasaki Clan simply shook off his fist, giving the  same sharp glare he gave to Kyuujin.

"Don't you dare disrespect the head of the clan!  There's no way we could have you as the clan leader. Your brother was in  a much better shape at half your damn age!"​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 26, 2011)

Kyuujin Makotsu - _Nasaki Territory_

"Shut up, you vile piece of shit!"

Kyuujin helped Cael up after he was struck by his father.  His eyes were focused on Ivor's face and his glare was steady.  "You...  You don't know anything!  How dare you speak on my home when you've never been there!  You call us monsters, yet you are the one who cannot tell an enemy from his own son!  My father stuck me when I did something wrong, but never when I stood up for myself!  You aren't interested in an heir...  You're interested in a puppet!  You don't care if Cael loses all of himself, as long as he's a good, mindless leader!  As long as he does what he's told and never states his own opinions!"

Kyuujin's fists were trembling, and he was nearing the end of his rope.  Another teaching instilled into him by his clan was to never ignore your anger, your primal, feral emotions.  Bottling up is what humans did.  It mattered not how much more powerful this man was, if he would deem himself worthy of insulting a clan he knew nothing about, he deserved death.  "I never thought of myself as a Saint.  I never would.  Saint is something you fuckin' humans invented."


----------



## Kei (Oct 26, 2011)

Koe 
Liquid Time-The Bird and The Priestess

Was she wrong? He didn't have the same vibe as the rest of them, the vie that made her sick, but something was strange about the boy in front of her. At first she thought it was the staring but it seems he had crught the hint and turned away from the girl. Koe didn't say anything as he began to stumble over his own words...

What was the word again that her teacher used? 

Weird?...That was the word weird, this boy was a certainly a strange case if she ever saw one before. But it would have been rude if she just didn't say anything to him about her name.

"My name is Koe.." she said clamily, "I am the priestess in this forest..."

Koe left it at that before turning to the shrine again, the worn out wood and the paint was being torn. It was a real shame and she found upon it because the simple fact this shrine was made for someone or something and to be in a state like this.

"And who might you be?" Koe finally asked not actually wondering but not trying to be rude either


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Koe
> 
> Koe let out a small gasp as the boy freely undressed in front of her, she quickly covered her eyes and waited until he was done. This was shameful! What was he doing in front of her! He thought just because she watched him he could have his way with her like a wolf in heat! Was that the fact? Koe growled a bit at herself for staying anywhere near the boy.
> 
> ...



*Takashi*

He listened carefully at what the girl said, what did his question had to do with weather? She was kind of strange, at least from the point of view of the Aosuki boy. Though understanding what she meant he giggled a little and then started to explain what he was referring to."With cool i mean if that was something great, or at least if it called your attention"he said at first."And no, i?m not cold. All that exercise was enough to heat me for a while actually"he said already checking how messed his T-shirt ended."Glad that I have more of these, this one is totally screwed"he stated looking at the blue t-shirt dirtied with blood. 

It wasn?t long before a few wolves showed up following the smell of his blood, obviously if they were hunting, Takashi would be what they were after but surprisingly only the biggest one went near of them though it stopped at a safe distance."Seems that they aren?t here for food"he said stretching his hand at the wolf which doubted for second before going over where the pair was, letting himself be pat by Takashi."If only these guys could help us, the clan would be stronger" he said. the only reason why the wolf didn?t attack was because Takashi didn?t made any sudden move or acted hostile though if he had made a mistake,both Him and Koe would be in troubles.

"Ya know, they can be pretty docile when they acknowledge that you aren?t a threat but if they had considered any of us dangerous we would have to run" he said. That wolf seemed pretty used to humans, probably because of the part of the Aosuki clan that lived down the mountain but even with that they would never let themselves be domesticated.


----------



## Laix (Oct 26, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THE SOFTEST OF HEARTS

The girl revealed her name to be Koe. A simple, three-letter name yet one that was so soft and elegant. Cael repeated it in his head for a few moments, a small cute smile on his face.

"I am the priestess in this forest..."
_
Priestess?_ He had no idea she was of such a respectable rank. Cael half-expected her to overreact to his rank as the heir of a major clan, but she was probably relied on by many people as a priestess.

After taking the glance to the shrine behind her, she asked for Cael's name shortly after. He gulped for a second before bowing before her.

"Cael Nasaki from the Nasaki Clan. I had no idea you was a priestess...!" He chuckled slightly before returning to his original casual stance. Now locked in conversation, Cael felt he needed to continue it.

"So do you own this forest? You mentioned that I should go home... Can I ask why that is?"

- - - - - - - - - - ​ 
*Cael Nasaki LT*
LIQUID TIME l IVOR OF THE STEEL GUARD

 "Shut up, you vile piece of shit!"

Cael was helped up by a now furious Kyuujin, who was quick to defend his  clan and himself, as well as argue back to Ivor. The young Nasaki  simply watched on, rubbing his cheek while wincing his pain. He was sure  his jaw may have been broken.

"I never thought of myself as a Saint.  I never would.  Saint is something you fuckin' humans invented."

"Isn't it ironic? You call me vile yet you are descended from monsters!  You refer to us "humans" like we are completely different from you, yet  you look just like us, do you not? It's only for the delusional venom  you are spewing right now that you stand out!" Ivor yelled back, feeling  slightly immature for arguing with a child. But enough was enough.

"Child, woman... Monster. Nobody will disrespect the  very clan that our elders worked so hard to build up! Get on your knees  and beg for forgiveness, then just maybe I'll let you go with one of  your limbs!" The tall man demanded as he reached inside the  pocket of his loose kimon jacket, grabbing a set of paper tags that  seemed to be much larger then the ones that Cael and other clan members  carried around.

"Dwahd!" Cael tried to call out to  his dad, but the pain was too much from just muttering a word. His jaw  was definitely broken, and by the hand of his own father.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 26, 2011)

Diarmu Duihan

A tapping sound runs across the wilderness from atop the trees. Feet repeatedly tap against the wooden branches up top. They travel father and faster as they move through out the forest without rest. As if it was following a beacon or a signal, the steps changes direction every so often. It's not in a pattern but rather random changes of course.

The person creating those steps and traveling along the branches is Diarmu Duihan. He isn't doing this for fun- well actually he is somewhat. However, he's in the middle of a hunt that will serve his stomach. Down below and a little in front of him is a rather large boar that runs with it's four legs. Normally it would defend itself against the threat coming for it.

This occasion happens to be different, the person chasing the boar happens to be a person that has killed and eaten it's brethren many of times. This one isn't any special from the others, so the result is obvious. This boar happens to be a bit smart to realize that. The end won't change, Diarmu has his sights locked on it. He's only chasing it for the thrill.

Yet that thrill is only short lived and he's now bored on the simple game. His hunger taking over and losing patience. The black spear held in his right hand is slightly pulled back. Gaining power as he moves closer to the target. With a push against the branch, he sends his body shooting forth and down for the boar. 

The moment he makes it in range of the animal, the spear is thrust forward. In that action, the beast halts it's movement and is skewered by the spear through it's back. The move causing it to die rather painfully as the boy lands. With a hard jerk, the black spear is pulled from the soon to be food. The red-haired boy looks down as he licks his lips.

"_Fishing is fun, but a boar is just too delicious, _"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~The Duel~_












Little did the Gentleman knew, Noctis activated a certain technique while he was rushing towards him. The Gentleman quickly equipped his gloves as he dashed towards Noctis, he molded chakra into his fist forming a incredible taijutsu technique. Noctis moved swiftly head directly into his punch. As the Gentlemen approached closer and closer, he had switched his intent and dropped low to land a low kick. 

His leg swept sideways, but as he attempted to hit Noctis, his leg went right through him. It looked like he was kicking through nothing. Right after that kick, Noctis started to slowly fade away. _"So.. You're a Taijutsu user huh?"_ Noctis was heard by the nearby tree, he was lying against the tree with his arms crossed.

Noctis had planned this, he originally wanted to use his special power to gain information of his enemy. He used his past image technique which allows him to create a projection of himself solely to confuse the enemy. Noctis's head started to bulge, similar to the times his head hurt the other several times. He saw the light again that no one else could see, the same light from the other times he had used his past image technique.

But he ignored the light and put his attention back towards the Gentleman, _"Overcoming Taijutsu isn't going to be easy since I'm more of a Ninjutsu user."_ He clenched his teeth and quickly thought of his next move. He stood straight and slammed his palm onto the ground after he performed the necessary handseals,

_"Lightning Release!"_

Lightning Streams went into the ground and spread throughout the field underground. Noctis's intent is to sense the chakra nature and the change of it in the environment around him. Noctis took out his shuriken and dashed towards the Gentleman. He jumped into the air, then started to spam his Shuriken right towards his opponent, as Noctis expected to see his potential plan follow through.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 26, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "My name Is Moro and yes I do live close by in the Uchiha territory She was thinking it did not scare him away like the other nor did ReiMei, ever get it, she tied the headband with the clan symbol back to cover her eyes. She was surprise that ReiMei did not say anything at all. She had started to walk as she beckon Nue, "So what is your story, is it deeper than what you told me that you are from the north and what clan are you from?"



*Kurokasa Nue*

_Uchiha huh?_

"It's a pleasure to meet you Moro-san", Nue said in as friendly a tone as he could muster. He spared a glance at the other boy that was present, though he didn't press for a name. Instead he simply nodded at the person he believed to be called ReiMei as a neutral greeting.

He watched in fascination as Moro concealed her eyes with her headband once more and invited him to follow as she set off into the forest. He could not immediately tell how she could navigate the treacherous forest floor so easily without the use of her eyes. She could not be using a sound technique since Nue would not fail to detect it. Perhaps she had some sort of eye technique she was concealing...

Her question about his business in the region disturbed him from his thoughts.

"Hmm, I suppose you could say I've come to look around. Not on a spying mission or anything like that... I'm just here to see what life is like in the south. If you have the same problems and concerns as my people... that sort of thing..." Nue said as diplomatically as he could. Forming that sentence alone had proved to be a surprisingly exhaustive mental exercise. He didn't know how jounin did it on a regular basis.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> As she walking they reach the back gated to the Uchiha territory. "You can stay with one of us, it is up to you."She did not notice if Nue was going to stay with her. It be cool if he stay with her as she felt the coldness inside of her once again.


As suddenly as he had happened upon them, the two Uchiha had come upon their home town. Nue stopped for a moment as he regarded the village. It seemed peaceful enough. He was still looking about when Moro's question caught his attention. He looked back and forth between Moro and Reimei for a moment. The silent indifference of the one Uchiha certainly made the choice easier.

"Thank you again Moro-san. Please, lead the way..." his said, bidding ReiMei farewell with a cordial nod. As Nue followed Moro, he fell behind slightly as he was so intrigued by the village. Nue had visited other clan villages within the valley of his birth before, though they all shared many cultural and architectural similarities. Almost everything in the Uchiha village was new to him. The way the buildings looked, the clothes the people wore, even the food he saw people eating. While he certainly would have disciplined himself to ignore such things while on a mission, he felt that the parameters of his current trip were loose enough that a little indulgence in the scenery surely couldn't hurt.

He was so absorbed in looking at the Uchiha symbols that he lost track of Moro for a moment. He looked about for some trace of her before noticing a nearby wooden house with the door slightly ajar.

_For a seemingly blind girl she is quite mobile..._




			
				Moro said:
			
		

> Moro open the door to her house as it was only made of wood, the smell it her nose, she did not jagged at all as she had anything in her stomache. She was guessing her mom was with another Uchiha or working her butt off some where in the medic field. She started to clear the smell of hot sex, she was pissed at her mom. She cleaned the small house, she guessed she spark some intreast in that Nue guy for being blind. She forgot the main door was a jar open as she went up the ricky stairs to the second floor, to clean the bathrooms and the only bedroom that was up here on the second floor. She collect her weapons she was ready to train again, she pulled down her hair and looked at the ceiling in total blakness as there is nothing in the world to break the coldness but that coldness can make you stronger than ever if you harness it true power within the body and use the coldness of the flames that she created was cold as ice but others it was warm and can burn. She sighed deeply as she can't beleive she was back here, she wanted to find out where she truly belong and not in totally darkness as what she saw ever day off her damn life or was it the blood stream of a uchiha to make them more coldblooder than a snake. She was hoping Nue could stop by her house as it did not smell as bad as she walked in.



"Please excuse me...", Nue said in a very traditional way out of respect for another's house. He wasn't sure what the customs in Uchiha were, so he tapped the dirt from his sandals and left them at the door before entering. A thought crossed his mind about whether the Uchiha village had problems with sandal thieves but he quickly suppressed it.

Upon entering the abode, he did not immediately see Moro, though some noises of movement from the upper level seemed to indicate that she was cleaning or moving something upstairs. Nue had an unassuming glance around the interior of the home before going over to one of the windows so that he could look at the village outside with its townsfolk going about their business.

"You have a very beautiful village", Nue called out to Moro, loud enough that she could hear him from upstairs.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 26, 2011)

*The Gentleman*
_The Duel_

As he approached his opponent he didn't move, he didn't falter. Perfect, he dropped the punch and went in for his leg sweep only to find that his target was replaced by a ghostly wisp. In shock he spun himself and stood there for a moment before finally hearing the voice of the apparent ghostly figure come from a nearby tree.

Turning his head he saw the boy with his arms crossed laid against the tree. A slight smile crossed The Gentleman's face, he loved a good challenge. _"So.. You're a Taijutsu user huh?"_ The Gentleman cracked his knuckles through the boxing gloves as a reply. Then he got up from the tree, stood straight and spoke again, _"Overcoming Taijutsu isn't going to be easy since I'm more of a Ninjutsu user."_ With that he threw his arm onto the ground letting out a Lightning Release and then quickly getting up and dashed forward and jumped, releasing the previously unnoticed Shuriken from before.

Instead of doing the obvious thing of dodging out of the way The Gentleman stood there and gritted his teeth. As the Shuriken approached closer he took up a stance and then with a tremendous yell began charging toward them and jumped into the air, causing all but four to miss him and hit the ground below. With four remaining The Gentleman didn't stop his leap and charge. He let the first one graze his leg causing a cut on his skin and ripping of his suit in that area. He let out a small flinch and battered his eyes from the pain but gave more or less no visible sign. 

The second projectile barely missed the bottom of his foot, going under it. Had it been thrown a second earlier it would have in-lodged itself straight into his foot, possibly paralyzing it forever. Now with only two left the Taijutsu user did a remarkable thing. By reaching his maximum momentum on his jump the pressure of his fist was able to outdo the pressure of the shuriken, causing them to be punched straight up and losing their velocity. 

As the shuriken hit the ground so did The Gentleman. Immediately he threw his hands into a defensive position that would be both able to block any incoming projectiles without need for having to do the feat he had just done, and secondly be able to go straight into Multi-Connecting Fist and Leg style upon any physical contact with the Ninja.

"Your move."


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 26, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro pulled up her black hair and pinned to the back of her head and let a few picecs of hair go over her forehead, she heard Nue and she finished up her cleaning, she walked down the stairs to find out where Nue was sitting at. "I am sorry about what condition that my mom's house looks like this and a quest who has eyesight should not see this, but I can smell the scent that what the events that went on in this house. It is a beautiful village even though I can't see it, there is always another scense to see it, I can make you something or we can go out and not smelled the scent in till the house is aired out or I can show you around the village." She was thinking it was odd to see a blind ninja, just using a staff to get around with, it was on her back as it was almost the same height as her.

She cover up the couch and chairs for Nue could actual sit down and rest, she felt some the couch was soil and ,ade sure she double the covering she had a feeling the room was getting nicer each moment of her hard cleaning. "You can sit down, the ccouch is not that horriable and the smell is gone. I make sure my mom will not come to this house as she would think some stuff about me and I cringe from it. You can take the upstairs bed room it is much nicer and much cleaner up stairs then what you see down here." She was thinking why was she not being her coldself or she was in the safenessoff her home or ReiMei showed her it was possiabl that someone could actual be a friend to her, than just another person with problems but the village as it own problems as well.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 26, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Cael Nasaki LT*
> LIQUID TIME l IVOR OF THE STEEL GUARD
> 
> "Shut up, you vile piece of shit!"
> ...



Kyuujin Makotsu - _Nasaki Territory_

"Ha!"

Kyuujin glared up at Ivor unflinchingly, without a shred of fear in his eyes.  His smirk was defiant and his fists were clenched and ready to attack.  He reached behind him and removed his  from his belt, pulling them on to his fists.  They weren't special weapons, they couldn't store chakra, they were just his trusty sparring gloves.  Once they were on he returned his smirk to Ivor.

"You insult my people so openly, calling us monsters, saying our ideals are delusional just because we are beasts, yet the moment I insult yours you lose your cool and threaten me.  Were you really backed into a corner by a kid?  You're just a pathetic old man.  Words don't suit you, so when you lose arguments to children you decide fuck it, let's just beat him up."  He held his fists out in front of him, taking a fighting stance.  "Well, what are you waiting for?  If you're gonna threaten me, make good on your promise!"

Kyuujin rocketed forward, leaping up to Ivor's eye level and attacking with a high-speed kick to the bridge of his nose.


----------



## Laix (Oct 27, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
LIQUID TIME l IVOR OF THE STEEL GUARD

Ivor watched the monster equip himselves with a pair of gauntles, an optimistic smirk on his face. Just the expression angered him. Did this boy think he could take him on so easily? He would just get his shit kicked in yet he still wanted to fight on behalf of Cael, someone he barely knows.

"You insult my people so openly, calling us monsters,  saying our ideals are delusional just because we are beasts, yet the  moment I insult yours you lose your cool and threaten me.  Were you  really backed into a corner by a kid?  You're just a pathetic old man.   Words don't suit you, so when you lose arguments to children you decide  fuck it, let's just beat him up."  He held his fists out in front of him, taking a fighting stance.  "Well, what are you waiting for?  If you're gonna threaten me, make good on your promise!"

"Don't bother antagonising me. Aren't you the antagonist here? Afterall, _you're _the monster," He spat as Kyuujin launched a pounding kick towards Ivor's nose. The man caught it with ease, his bare hands stronger then the iron bare feet of this monster. Ivor pushed Kyuujin back, only leaving a paper tag reading the "*firesymbol*" on the bottom of his foot.

Cael instantly recognized it and tried to get Kyuujin's attention, not being able to talk from the pain. He pointed to his foot, trying to show Kyuujin what Cael was getting at before the tag went off.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~The Duel~_

As Noctis threw his shurikens, the Gentleman had no intent of dodging but taking the blow head on. _"What can he be possibly planning?"_ Noctis spoke to himself as he tried to interpret his next action. The lightning streams beneath the ground were still active and giving the Prince information on the environments Chakra nature. His Chakra levels were still the same as Noctis could tell from the Streams underneath his opponent. 

As the shuriken were heading straight towards the Gentleman, he charged towards the incoming projectiles. He managed to easily dodge four of the shuriken but still had several to work through. As the shuriken past by him, he ended only to graze his leg and remarkably slam his fist upwards beneath the Shuriken causing it to stop spinning and turn from a harmful dangerous Weapon into a meaningless metal tool.












As soon as the shuriken hit the ground, the Gentlemen immediately went into a defensive position expecting a frontal attack from Noctis. "Your move." As Noctis was dropping from the air towards the ground, he yelled,_ "Sure thing!"_ As soon as he had said that, string lines started to become visible connecting from Noctis's hands and the shuriken lodged in the ground both behind and in front of the Gentleman. He had made good use of his String Reel Technique, as this was part of his plan to overcome his opponent.

Noctis quickly tugged onto the strings, and caused the string to rotate around the Gentleman at an incredible speed with the previous used shuriken attached to at each end of the string. _"Now I will strike!"_, Noctis thought as he landed onto the ground and quickly dashed towards the Gentleman seeing that this would be a perfect opening to attack. Noctis kept sensing the Chakra Nature of his opponent periodically, and charged his fist with Lightning element. 

With each step he took, he gained closer distance to the Gentlemen at a fast rate. _"I have no reason to fight him but why do I continue do so?"_ Noctis thought to himself in the heat of the battle, _"Right.. I must prove to him that this Ninja world isn't the ideal place of what he thinks it is!"_, Noctis immediately opened his eyes and leaped into the air focusing his fist directly to his opponent's face. _"Check mate...."_ As Noctis whispered before launching his fist to his face.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 27, 2011)

*The Gentleman*
_The Duel_

As the Shuriken seemed to come alive around him The Gentleman quickly realized that if he where to dodge them his Multi-Connecting Fist and Leg would be disrupted to the point where he wouldn't be able to use it which would lead to a face on attack from Noctis, either way he was about to get hit. Clenching his teeth he dropped his defensive position and began flowing under and over the weapons. Jumping, diving and rolling around to simply avoid them, all the while bracing himself for the hit that was bound to come as soon as The Prince had had enough of this game and decided to go for the hit, and sure enough it soon came.

As he lifted himself up from a dive he turned to find Noctis right in his face with an electric fist ready to slam into it's target. As the fist approached closer he heard the boy quietly say, _"Check mate...."_ Taking that moment as sign to do two things,

"A Prince who knows nothing."  Quickly spat out his mouth as the punch collided with his face, however as quickly as he spoke he launched a counter attack. He knew that no matter what he did here he would be hitting the ground and possibly getting knock out, however he wanted to at least land one hit. As he spoke he quickly raised his left arm into an uppercut, channeling uncontrolled chakra through the glove in a moment of panic that began barreling it's way toward his foes chin.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2011)

*ReiMei Uchiha*

"......"

ReiMei stood atop a branch looking down at the gruesome scene he just witnessed. With his arms folded across his chest and the wind gently making his swords hit against his bright scarlet colored armor.

"Not one for subtlety is he?"

ReiMei's hair flowed in the wind as it occasionally blew out of the way so the Uchiha crest on the back of his armor was revealed.

"Well let's see what he can do.."

ReiMei leapt from the tree slamming hard into the ground as he landed but he rose unscathed from it. He then began rushing towards the boy with both his katana drawn.

"Fire Style: Great Fireball!"

ReiMei took a deep breathe as he expelled the fireball hurling it at the boy to see how he would react. He then began channeling his fire chakra into his katana setting them a blaze.
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 27, 2011)

Kyuujin Makotsu - _Nasaki Territory_


Kyuujin smirked as he was thrown backwards.  He slammed his foot down on the ground as he slid backward, wiping off the tag onto a rock.  He then rocketed forward with a shout.  "I don't have to paint you as the antagonist!  Look at your son, you just broke his jaw!  You've done a good job of painting yourself that way!"  He had a wild, feral smile on his face as he fought.  He slammed the bottom of his foot into the rock, kicking it with more force than one would have expected from a boy his age.  It shot toward the man's face at a fearsome speed, aimed right for his forehead.


----------



## Kei (Oct 27, 2011)

*Koe*

Koe only saw wild animals here, there, almost everywhere because she lived in the forest, and one thing she learned was that never raise a hand against them. They do what was in their nature to do, they defend what was theirs and nothing more. Koe felt herself get lost in one of the wolfs eyes, they were similar to that of Takashi. 

She felt herself back up, she couldn't fight nor did she want to....

She could only defend..

Koe slightly grabbed onto Takashi shirt, her tiny fingers clutched a tiny bit of his shirt. She looked up at him before blushing and then slightly turning away, yet her fingers still were on him.

"Please Aosuki..." Koe slightly whispered to him, this was weird for her and she never did it before, "...I don't want to fight them..."

She got up closer to him, "Aosuki...You think you can talk to them?" she asked innocently as she looked up at him. In her eyes Takashi was a wolf, a true blue one with the fangs and claws and everything. It made since that a wolf like Takashi could talk these wolves...

"Aosuki..." Koe called out again yet with a blush on her face, this was weird, why was she asking him to help her, "Takashi...."

---
Koe 
The Bird and The Priestess

Koe looked at Ceal, he was from that clan, so that meant that this shrine was from them to, it made more sense to her on why it was on this state, and it made her sigh a bit. It deserved a bit better, but as she turned around to the boy. It seemed he was different from all the other clans members. 

Almost innocent like...

"..." Koe studied him a bit, but her head slightly bowed, "There are many things that the higher clans don't know but I do. Its simple as that." she explained simply

Koe turned away from him as she didn't like to explain herself but she always did when it came to those things. The reason why she separated herself from those high clans and never tried to assimilate into them.

"Its the simple fact that your presences alone would cause this forest pain." she said, "All of you people do, I don't know who you are, or what you do, but acting innocently the way you do will get other people hurt and killed."

Koe turned away as she stroke the shrine a little bit, "Those from the higher clan always do that....Always..." Koe said coldly before turning to him, "So it for the best for me and the forest if you left and returned to what ever clan you came from..."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 27, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "I am sorry about what condition that my mom's house looks like this and a quest who has eyesight should not see this, but I can smell the scent that what the events that went on in this house. It is a beautiful village even though I can't see it, there is always another scense to see it, I can make you something or we can go out and not smelled the scent in till the house is aired out or I can show you around the village."



*Kurokasa Nue*

"Ah, that's no problem..." Nue said, responding to Moro's apology for the state of the house. Nue had never been a stickler for neatness, so he was generally blind to the things others may have found embarrassing.

He silently shook his head for a moment, disappointed in himself for remarking about the beauty of the village to a blind girl. It seemed sillier the more he thought about it, though he hadn't thought much about the comment at the time. Luckily, Moro was gracious and offered to show him around town.

"Thank you Moro-san, I would like that. I probably won't be in this region for very long, so I'd like to see as much as possible before I move on..."




			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "You can sit down, the ccouch is not that horriable and the smell is gone. I make sure my mom will not come to this house as she would think some stuff about me and I cringe from it. You can take the upstairs bed room it is much nicer and much cleaner up stairs then what you see down here."



Nue smiled to himself as the girl mentioned a scent. Nue couldn't smell anything untoward, which indicated to him that Moro's sense of smell was heightened.

_So that's how she gets around. What an interesting technique..._

He took a seat as she offered though that was about as far as Nue thought things through. She offered a place to sleep but he really didn't want to create a bad impression with Moro's mother. He would have to know more before he could simply accept the offer.

"So~, when would you like to walk around? If there is something you need to do I can wait, don't worry too much about me". Nue decided it best to wait for Moro. He was her guest in the village, so it would be best not to be walking around without her. Even though she was friendly, his brief encounter with ReiMei made him wonder about what kind of hospitality could be expected from the rest of the villagers.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 27, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuhou*
*Trouble Brewing*​
Nightfall was descending upon the land, the cold air nipping at all those caught in its vast blanket.  That was the way the climate worked in these treacherous lands, the days were tantalizingly hot during the day and bone chilling cold in the night. The dichotomy of such opposing clime was not lost on the inhabitants of this land. If anything it fit their war-hardened disposition as it kept them on their toes and taught them how to adapt.

The wind howls as it swirls dramatically around one solemn figure standing atop the rooftops of the Uchiha territory. He is like a hawk, as he stands there perched looking down upon the land. The boy has a tuft of unkempt platinum blonde hair and he is dressed in white patterned clothing that has the mark of his clan emblazoned on the back. The pale moonlight seems to dance on the symbol of the Uchiha, illuminating it almost. 

The young man closes his eyes not looking down at the precipitous 30 or so foot fall that awaits him with a simple step. Pressing the balls of his feet into the plateau beneath him he leaps high into the night sky. His body remains at ease; there is no extra movement just he with his arms and legs out, reminiscent of an eagle. The momentum of his descent is pushing his limbs out into this position, but that doesn?t really matter because he is no ordinary mortal. The young man brings his knees to his chest and wraps his arms around them as his body begins to spin round and round in a tight somersault.

With a thud he lands on the ground completely unscathed, his legs possessing immense strength for someone of his youth. This young man with the flair for the dramatic and walks in the pale moonlight, this person is a menace, the Phantom Menace. As quickly as he hits the ground he takes off sprinting, there is no delay in this action whatsoever. This display of athleticism borders on the ability of a superhuman?

*Clap Clap Clap*

?We if it isn?t little Ryu-kun on one of his nightly strolls through the Uchiha territory.? The boy known mockingly as ?Ryu-kun? stopped in his tracks immediately noticing the voice. It belonged to the man that had adopted him into the clan, Uchiha Rakiyo. A sense of dread had stricken Ryuhou as he looked upon the older Uchiha with his cold piercing eyes that could turn the toughest of men into blabbering infants. The leader of the Uchiha clan stood there in his long trench coat complete with a grey suit and tie, looking more like the boss of a criminal organization than leader of one of the strongest ninja clans in all the land.

?You?re movements are still way too chaotic, you?re slow, and you are far too interested in dramatics instead of efficiency. All in all you should stop being such a prideful little brat and finally find a sensei.? Rakiyo?s tone changed from flippant to stern in a matter of moments.  He was growing tired of the adopted Uchiha?s pride and unwillingness to accept help from the people who had taken him in.

?Anyway I?m not here to lecture you. It would appear that there is some trouble with a kid from one of the other opposing clans coming and attacking us. The clans must be put into their proper place, beneath us. As such I?ve got a task to entrust to you. I want you to go cause some havoc. ? The leader of the Uchiha had a malevolent twinkle in his eye as he said the word ?havoc?. The leader of the Uchiha was a militant man who reveled in destruction.

?Show them that if they do not bear the name Uchiha then god has forsaken them and all hope for them is lost. Show them that while you are not of our blood you bare our name and you have been come to deliver their comeuppance.? 

"As you wish Master Rakiyo."

Ryuhou did not like hearing that his caretakers were getting disrespected, while not born Uchiha the name was a source of pride for him. And disrespecting them was more than enough reason for him to unleash some pain.


----------



## Kei (Oct 27, 2011)

Breaking Point

Near The Mountain Edge​
The night was getting old and the day was young, the crickets stopped their irritating chirps, and the only thing that was out were the monsters that mothers tell to their children to keep them in line. All the great clans had one peaceful day, all the young ninjas had went to bed, and even a priestess had found herself dreaming the dreams. The moon was full and no one was out except the guards of each village taking their rightful place near the gates of each village.

The cold air brushed against someone skin as they tried to make it home for time, maybe to report in for a mission, or just to return home to their family, which ever this person had a smile of someone that never thought much about the future.  Her long blue hair had cascaded in the wind and her outfit brought only little protection from the wind that was a cold breeze this night.
She finally stopped as she placed her hands on her hips, she looked confused as she stared around the area, but she found herself even more confused.
Where was she?

The woman placed her back on the tree trying to calm her beating heart and her pounding head. She was lost but that wasn?t the beginning of her problems, the woman failed to realize that she had become someone prey. This thing was worst than any bear, wolf, or mountain lion, way worst yet this thing didn?t have huge fangs nor did he have horrible claws. What put this predator above the rest that lurked in this forest was his mind. 

The horrid things that he could do were only limited by his mind?

Shame that was the only thing that could keep this young woman alive?

The woman finally felt the malice in the air which made her turn around only to see deep dark red eyes that glowed in the moonlight, looking down at her. But that was her final sight before he pounced on her, grabbing the woman?s throat as he let his heavy weight keep her down.

The woman thrashed underneath him as she felt her lungs burning for air, but soon he released his grip on her only to grab her long hair and slam her head down on the ground. The woman coughed as she finally got air into her system, her ragged breathing only made the man on top of her smile?

He was enjoying this~

But soon he smile stopped as he realized that he hated her eyes, even as she was underneath his coughing for air. She had this sharp look that no one else he ever murdered had, it wounded him, those sharp deadly eyes. So he punched her, his fist tighter than he ever could hold it, slammed into the girls face?

Over?

*SLAM
*
And over?

*SLAM*

The woman face was covered in bruises yet her eyes stayed as piercing as ever.  Blood covered every inch of her face yet she was still conscious.  She looked up to see the man had stopped smiling and was now frowning was this end of her? Her face beaten up and wounded, lips swollen, some of her bones broken, and her eyes swelled up?

_?Eyes??_ he began, *?I HATE YOUR EYES!?*

That was the only thing he said before releasing her neck and going for her eyes, forcing them back in her socket. The woman screamed at the pain of it all, she struggled to get him off of her, she struggled to make hand signs but the pain was too much to bear, and still he continued his on slaughter of this woman below him. 

Her pain filled screams entered the air?

Only to be met with the howls of a wolf?
?

?

?
Soon she stopped struggling, her body went limp and her hand fell to the ground. The man found this as the end of the woman below her and removed his fingers from her eye socket , only to have the eye balls of the woman slightly stuck on his fingers. He flung them off with no care as the blood pulsated out of the woman now empty sockets?

??Heh?? He smiled as he got up

?That was fun~?


----------



## Laix (Oct 27, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THE SOFTEST OF HEARTS

Cael was slightly upset that Koe thought he was just like all the other members of his clan. Cold and with hearts tougher then steel. He was different. He didn't even need to figure this out himself: his fellow clan members made this clear to him. He was too kind, too sweet, too cute... He wasn't ripping the ears off rabbits by the age of 9, or battling feral beasts in the wildest parts of forests. Instead, he was writing books which his father called a "pathetic hobby for a pathetic man". His mother and uncle on the other hand were different. 

His mother wasn't as harsh as Ivor, and liked to have deep conversations with her son instead. Rovi on the other hand, Ivor's brother who was exiled from the clan when Cael was young was different. He used to take Cael on fishing trips and other adventures that were exciting and daring, compared to the harsh conditions of his father's "day-outs". It just made Cael miss his uncle even more...

"No, you've got it wrong Koe. I'm different. I only came here... I only came here to escape. To escape from the crap life I have at home. This place gives me inspiration for the stories that I write, so I would be upset if this was taken from me. I hope you understand, Koe. I mean no harm," Cael explained, pleading his case.

- - - - - - - - - - 

*Shirai Kasairi LT*
LIQUID TIME l NOTORIOUS​ 
Shiriai walked along the clear waters of the river, hunting after a certain target. There was rumours of a gang that was looting various stores owned by the Kasairi family, and Shirai was sent to investigate. She had sight of one but they managed to get away.

"Come on out, coward!!"

- - - - - - - - - - 
​ *Cael Nasaki LT*
LIQUID TIME l IVOR OF THE STEEL GUARD

"If that's how you want to be..."

Ivor knew that this monster was serious as he kicked the tag off before launching another kick towards Ivor. No matter how hard he tried with his strength, this was Ivor of the Steel Guard. The name should say it all. He blocked the kick by crossing his arms in the shape of an 'X', feeling almost nothing. There was a secret to his durability; let's just say it wasn't 100% natural.

"*Earth Release: Earth Flow Rampart!*"

Ivor slid his heel against the earth, causing the earth beneath Kyuujin to crack apart and sink into the center. Cael quickly rolled out of the impact zone, taking a tag out of his pocket as he did. The '*windsymbol*' was beginning to glow as Cael slapped it on the ground, before tumbling out of the way. A gust of wind errupted, blowing some of the debris towards his own father. However, such a low-level shorthand was nothing for the head of the same clan. Ivor simply blocked it with the palm of his hand that had a special tag on it reading '*cancel*'. It was a first for Cael however, who had never seen this tag before.
_
'Dammit! I can't even talk properly... How much of a useless brat am I? I can't let them continue on like this! I have to do something... Anything!!'_


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 27, 2011)

Kyuujin Makotsu & A Mysterious Visitor - _Nasaki Territory_

Kyuujin looked down as the man performed the jutsu, but before he had anytime to react to ita sudden shadow was cast over him.  A cloaked figure stood before him, waving a feminine hand in front of his face.  Something was smeared on it, and the smell of it instantly knocked him out, putting him into a deep sleep.  The cloaked figure caught him, holding him up bridal style.  The person turned around, at this point it was clear this was a woman, as most of her cloak had been moved so she could grab Kyuujin.  She had a dainty yet sturdy build with what looked like a metal armor bra and loose-fitting white pants.  Her hood cast a face-covering shadow, so nothing could be seen.

The woman vanished reappearing less than a hair's breadth away from Ivor.  At this range he could see her 

"If you ever attack my son again, I will personally rip out your spine, human."

Two large, black bird wings spread out from her back, turning the cloak into more of a hooded cape.  Each wing was a staggering ten feet long and cast a sinister shadow on Ivor.  The woman crouched and leaped, jumping upwards in a flash.  Her mighty wings gave a series of powerful flaps as she turned to fly away, strangely not in the direction Kyuujin said he was from.


----------



## River Song (Oct 27, 2011)

*Sayuri Sato*
_Ignis ardens est anima et corpus sine mente_

You could hear a pin drop, you could hear everyone?s breath you could hear the fire burn around them, this was the conference room. Hiroshi was sat atop his throne against the furthest wall, the whole Clan was gathered. Horoshi?s wife sat on his right while Hazashi sat on his left, looking everything but happy to be there. Then there was the grandparents, and then there was Ayame and Sayuri stood in the crowd, there hairs apparent in the sea of brown and black.

There had been an attack and the Aousuki were pissed, no one dared speak, well.....almost no one. ?And this concerns us why?? Sayuri?s voice ringed her eyes disbelieving that the whole clan had been gathered for this.


?This Concerns us because we are one of the suspects, but don?t worry, if they accuse us I?m sure we can exchange you as a peace offering.? Hiroshi said, his tone dripping with malice. Affronted Sayuri drew in a long breath of air, thinking of as many profanities as one mind could comprehend.

Hazashi seeing this gave her a deep look, one of the strands on his tattooed arms glowing red as his fingers moved together. Deciding that she would rather keep her limbs Sayuri settled with just a hushed murmur of ?Bloody Wanker.?

Then Hiroshi stood up placing his hand into the sky ?Ignis ardens est anima et corpus sine mente? he said as he was echoed by the rest of the clan_ ?Ignis ardens est anima et corpus sine mente?_


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2011)

*Takashi Aosuki*

The Aosuki youngster looked at Koe when she grabbed onto his T-shirt which he was already wearing again, it was strange for the girl to get so near of him even though he had not known her for too long, he could say that she was always trying to keep her distance from him, be it fear or just caution. Then looking at the wolves he stared in the at the one  he was patting not long ago."I don?t think i can talk with them at all but i think I can manage to make them get away"he said, his relaxed and calm expression as if nothing were going on still there.

He kept his eyes on the wolf?s, moments passed before the wolf would nod and then called his relatives to get away from there. It was as if they ha dmade a deal ithout the need of words."Well, I think that?s it. I have to go back home."he said, by the time the girl already let him go."I think you should be careful since its getting dark"he said and then started to walk slowly towards the mountain where his place was. Raising his hand and just waving goodbye without looking back he stared into the mountain.

_"I need to rest, i will train tomorrow morning before Kiara wakes up. Since it?s my birthday she won?t let me train at all"_

After the encounter with the priestess, Takashi went home only for the next day to get his training and a birthday party with some of the members of the Aosuki clan at his house. In the end Rokuto was able to be present at the party and even more apparently his birthday gift was only anew set of ninja tools since Takashi?s were already old.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 27, 2011)

Erio Touwa said:


> *ReiMei Uchiha*
> 
> "......"
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

The feast looks tasty. Right now, Diarmu wants to take the boar apart and eat it right now. Yet he knows that it will taste better once it's cooked nicely. Then again he's use to eating things raw. Diarmu plays around with his thoughts as he rubs his chin. 

His train of thought is interrupted once he feels something odd. Heat begins to rise up behind him, he only needs that to tell him there is something hot coming behind him. There is also the fact that the area around him begins to lighten by a light of red and orange. The sarcastic face that was once on him is now placed with a straightened face of murder as he looks behind him. There above him is a large fireball coming directly for him.

Judging from where it is, the attacker is most likely right behind it. With casualness, he sticks his foot underneath the body of the dead boar. Immediately after, something runs through the large fire ball being burned painfully as it continues it's way to the other side. It's flesh is being burned and scorched off as it continues. Once it exits the large fireball, it itself looks much like a fireball as it's body is consumed by the flame.

In actuality, Diarmu has kicked the boar strongly into the large fire ball. The dead boar being consumed in flames is no longer distinguishable. Therefor this gives an illusion that he himself has jumped into the flames and is attacking his attacker directly. While Diarmu, sends himself into a tree 50 feet away from the fireball without trying to let the attacker notice. Once the flaming boar makes it to the enemy on the other side, Diarmu launches himself from the tree and rockets himself into his attacker, his black aiming to stab through his torso.

Yes, Diarmu can see his opponent clearly now. No doubt about it that this person is a shinobi. Perfect, this is the kind of thing he wanted. He dosen't exactly get to have a direct fight with too many ninja, so one of them just happening to line up for death is extremely lucky for him. It dosen't matter who this person is, the Hunter's only goal is to mercilessly kill this ninja. 

This is...true hunger...


----------



## Kei (Oct 27, 2011)

_*Koe*_

Was he trying to be cool again? Koe watched as he left her, she wanted to say good bye but she already got to close to those of the higher clan. It would be shameful if she considered him a friend. As he waved good bye, Koe lifted up her hand slightly to her chest and waved goodbye as well, not out of the budding friendship that was blooming between the two...

But not to be rude...

Koe turned around and headed back to her home, tomorrow was going to be a new day and she couldn't wait to start it, and maybe if she was lucky. She would have time for herself to train a bit. What Takashi did earlier that night was absolutely wonderful! She wondered if all ninjas could do that, it would been awesome...

Koe felt herself stop...

"No..." Koe shook her head as she placed her hands on her chest, "No..."

She wasn't going to be like the at all! Not one little bit! It was sicking to her! It was wrong of her! All ninjas were horrible and sicking creatures!

But still...

If she wasn't born in Pao, she would have been one...
------
*Next Day- Morning*
-----

"Milday!" a voice called out, "Milday! News! I have very important news!"

Koe felt herself stretch a bit, the covers brushed against her hands as she looked up at the ceiling, and remembered everything that happened last night. Koe slowly got up the banging on her door was getting annoying, this was her life and she accepted it. 

Nothing was going to change it...

"Milday!" the voice called out again

"Yes? You may enter Clear." she said, she was still slightly covered in her covers. The young man burst though her door and looked at the girl, her hair was a mess over her eyes and her kimono was huge on her. It was black with flowers everywhere just like her red one...

"Forgive me but I have news from the higher clans." he said,"An Aosuki woman died last night and Nehi found her, the Aosuki's took her in for questioning!"

Koe eyes widen, "What!?"

"Yes! The woman was brutally murdered and the Aosuki's are out for blood...." he said

Koe grabbed her sheets tightly

...

"Damn...."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 27, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha LT*
> 
> Moro only smirk as she chanel the fire ball that was aimed at her and turn the ball into a projectile of a fire pheonix. She aimed and attack the blonde hair guy with fire projectile pheonix as it was in her control. She turn the pheonix back into small fire balls to hit the guy at once from different anle than just one blast and straight on. Moro used body flcker as she had her sword unsheath as she tried slicking the guy's stomache. Moro dissappear as she was invisable, she did a few handseals to make a clone appear, instead of her realself. Moro was just going to use her shadow clone for a destraction as the clone towards the guy and use several eplosion tags at the guy. Moro did not cared if her shadow clone was destroy in the process, it was only a part of charka of hers, that she already came up with another plan as well, her mind was calm and not racing at all. She had a felling this guy had no mercy or no pity at all and that what a type of person she wanted to encounter i life.



Kazuma Aokaze - _Uchiha Territory_

Kazuma smirked as she used another shunshin to try to cut his stomach.  Her fire jutsu was a nice trick, but she had given up the advantage she had gained when she tried to attack him.  He stopped her sword hand by slamming his foot against her knuckles and using her hand as a stepping stone.  He flipped off of her hand, throwing her in the path of her own flames, while flipping away to safety.  That's when he noticed she had sent a clone after him.  It tossed a series of explosive tags at him, but this was a simple trick.  He reached into his pouch and launched shuriken at the tags, which cut the paper and set them off early.  THey were a little too close so the explosion burned his arm a bit, but other than that he was fine.  He slid to a stop a ways away from her.


----------



## R (Oct 27, 2011)

*Shinji Senji​*
Shinji begins walking to to the Village's center, when suddenly an explosion goes off, sirens begin to go off everywhere.

"The Village getting attacked !? Impossible !"

Shinji begins to leap across housing and suddenly the building he's on get's blown up, Shinji get's sent flying threw the air and crashes into another house near by, when attempts to get up, but the injury he got from the Chunin was to great. He attempted to use some vines to support himself, but Shinji soon discovered his right arm had third degree burns.

A masked man that Shinji had seen earlier appeared, he was taller then average, and had hawk like eyes, it's as if the man could stare right threw Shinji. Shinji tried to move but he was held down, this guy was far above his own level. The man walks up to Shinji and the next thing Shinji relised he was tied down to some sort of bed in a cavern.

"Hello Shinji, allow me to finally introduce myself, I am Yamamoto"

Shinji could hardly hear him speak, suddenly Shinji's straps were un-done. Shinji then placed his hands to activate Mokuton but he couldn't, something was wrong, very wrong.

"Shinji why don't you talk a look in the mirror" 

Shinji walked over to a small one in the room, his face lost all expression, 

Shinji still retained most of his body's features, but his skin had turn pale, his eyes yellow, and they were to fang like markings on the inner side of both of his eyes and reached down his face. Not only that, his changed his chakra has as well, Shinji felt something sinister flow through him, it's as if evil was in his body itself. 

Shinji turned around and screamed 
"WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME !!!!"

A blast of air soon shot out as well, Yamamoto had lost a bit of his footing but regained it quickly.

"To keep things on very simple, I had created a syrum, it was meant to surpress Kekki Genkai's. But it seems not only that it has worked, it mutated the cells in your body"

The man grinned.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 27, 2011)

*Java Kyomasuki*
_Represent_

"So you want us to represent the Kyomasuki clan?" An inquisitive Java stood in a small office with two other people, their clan leader, Ursa Kyomasuki and Simon Kyomasuki. Behind a desk with his feet on the table sat Ursa with a serious look on his face and eyes that could kill. On the other side of the desk in small chairs sat Java and Simon, who both had looks of shock on their faces. With a cynical glance at Java Ursa answered.

"Yes. You where the first two to escape the Genjutsu." He paused and thought about it for a brief moment. "Besides it should be rather easy, the Kyomasuki clan had nothing to do with it anyway." His lips closed and he eyed Simon who quickly looked away and inspected the blank office wall.

"So... What are we supposed to do when we get there?" Ursa shrugged at first and then looked over at Simon, who once again flinched and looked back at the wall. With a small smile Ursa turned back to Java and let out a sigh. "Show up, answer any questions and then leave. With a slight smile, almost maniacally he rose from his chair and headed for the door, Simon taking this as a chance to escape this room of feat quickly got up and follow suite.

Only after the door slammed shut Simon spoke, his voice still somewhat trembling and his eyes dilated. Fear ran through his veins and he slowly turned his head to Java. *"In all honesty. The man is a devil!"* Java let out a small chuckle and then headed toward the exit of the capital building.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 27, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro was ready to go and had a feeling that Nue did not really accept her offer on staying but it did not really offended her at all. "I do have to worry about you, my clan does not welcome outsiders too much and you probly ge attack anyway if you do not stick by my side. It must be the same at our own village, I hope I can trust you to keep a secret, because I do not want anyone else to find out. You speak a worf about it I will kill you. I am sorry for the threat, but I do not want anyone to get their hands on what is mind truly." She pulled out her staff on her back and pulled it as there was no noise from the staff, she walked out of the wood house with Nue and took him to a water fall near the Uchiha terrtiory, the silver wolf was sitting on the rock and growled at Nue but did not attack.

"Sorry about the detour, I needed to check on something first before we go back and see the sights of my clan or you can wait her if you want to if you want with my friend the silver wolf." She went through the waterfall getting her hair wet and walked down the cave,she heard the dripping water as she came to a fort of different rivers flowing out of the cave. She walked up to a bottle that was some how out of a fliter system, she put her hands in the large cup of water and it felt okay. To her they were still there, freash as ever, she be back for them later. She bend over and wash her hands, then walked out of the cave with the water fall. Moro was silent as she walke with Nue back to the Uchiha territory and she started to smell a place where they could eat at and went into that direction, she was thinking that Nue had so many questions to ask her at the moment.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro smelled burnt fleash as he was closed to her as she was invisiable, she thought she had him as she came up with a plan. She dropped the invisiable cloak as she stab the guys ankle then aimed it towards the ground, he was closed up to her some damage had to be taken into action on herself. She threw a kunia at the guy that was attached with string to bond his arms to his sides for him not to make any handsigns. Her next plan of action came down to this she did afew handseals as she created the pheonix projectile out of flames and aim at the guy's face asshe throw more explosion tags at the guy to make the flames more greater than what it could do as it was headed more fuel to the attack she just did, she really wanted this guy out of of the Uchiha tettiory, "what is your name punk, or you don't care by names on who gets killed or you are the one who is damage?"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 27, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "I do have to worry about you, my clan does not welcome outsiders too much and you probly ge attack anyway if you do not stick by my side. It must be the same at our own village, I hope I can trust you to keep a secret, because I do not want anyone else to find out. You speak a worf about it I will kill you. I am sorry for the threat, but I do not want anyone to get their hands on what is mind truly."



*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue's brow furrowed into a frown beneath his mask as Moro confirmed his suspicions. He had heard of clans being violently aggressive towards outsiders, so the idea was not alien. Still, to be caught in the middle of it was a little disconcerting. Nue's own village of Kurokasa was simply a town by comparison. People came and went, even other ninjas from other clans. Most of the people who populated the Kurokasa village were not even ninja or directly related to the Kurokasa ninja clan. All were still an integral part of how the village functioned.

Deciding to keep this to himself, Nue simply listened further as Moro became quite serious for a moment. It seems there was something important she had to do after all. The threat of violence was cold and sobering, but since Moro had shown him no ill will, Nue decided to take it as a mark of the gravity of the situation.

"Don't worry Moro-san, your business is your own. I won't interfere."

She then led Nue out into the woods beyond the village. He had to stumble for a moment on exiting the house in order to get his sandals back on, before hurriedly setting out after Moro. Remembering her warning, he wasn't in the mood for a misunderstanding with one of her clan members. 

They eventually arrived at an unusual site. A waterfall guarded by what Nue thought was a wild wolf. Moro's interaction with the animal quickly dispelled that thought.




			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Sorry about the detour, I needed to check on something first before we go back and see the sights of my clan or you can wait her if you want to if you want with my friend the silver wolf."



"Aaa, I'll just be.. out... here... then...", Nue said somewhat dejectedly as Moro disappeared into a cave behind the waterfall. Nue uncertainly looked over at the wolf, his temporary companion. "Nice wolf...", he said sheepishly to the wolf, not knowing what else to do to appease the animal. 

He looked about for a moment before a thought occurred to him. He took a deep breathe and relaxed his shoulders. He closed his eyes before muttering under his breath: "_Cicada Song_..." His mask radiated a silent cry, sending vibrations through his body and into the ground. The resulting seismic sonar wave pinged the cave entrance, revealing a network of caves beneath the ground. The image of Moro in one of the tunnels appeared in the mental sonar image. She appeared to be checking on something, though what it was and why she was doing so were mysteries.

Nue opened his eyes and looked over at the wolf. "It seems your master has much on her mind..."

When Moro eventually emerged, she led him back to the town. Although Nue wasn't someone who particularly minded awkward silences, the event he had just witnessed seemed to require some clarification at least, to set his own and Moro's mind at ease.

"Moro-san... that place you went to... why do you keep it a secret from your clan? Is there something in this village that you fear?" Nue asked cautiously.


----------



## Kei (Oct 27, 2011)

Koe 

Life was forever unfair and she came to accept it. It was natural, life was a bitch and if it was easy then you aren't dong it right. Koe felt herself being thrown from her bed to discuss the matter with the people. Pao village was on locked down and the barrier was under 24 hours of watch. Koe was now head priestess and she was now the leader of a village that couldn't fight.

The whole day was thrown into silent chaos, the people all spoke quietly expressing the fears because the first thing Koe had said that Pao was stronger as long as they didn't get involved with the clan. And she would stay with that, she was wrong being involved with that Aosuki...

It was bad luck and she accepted this as fate...

Koe had knew it, those of the bigger villages were nothing but a danger to Pao. Koe was the high priestess! And because of that position, these things wouldn't be taken lightly. 

As for now the Aosuki had taken control of the whole entire are to find out where the person who did this horrid crime. Koe heard the report and it almost made her vomit, the things that was done to that woman. She was probably an innocent person in all of it...

"Milady...News report." Clear had came into her room as Koe was doing her papers, "Lady Nehi is coming home, the Aosukis saw her as no threat and believed her."

Koe smiled warmly, "Thank goodness it was horrible doing all this." Koe joked slightly causing Clear to smile...

Clear face changed, "But they found another scent that of a male." Clear said, "I'll come back for more reports..."

Koe nodded her head...

"Thank you..."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2011)

*Takashi*

Takashi was in his room, sat on the floor while leaning against a wall. His grayish blue spiky hair covering his eyes, the aura coming from him was not something comfortable. His reason to be in that sate? That morning the report of one of the members of the clan being found dead or to be exact brutally murdered arrived, it was a woman. By the state of her body they could even call that torture. He turned his head up and looked at the ceiling, someone was trying to start something with the clan.

He stood up and went out of the house only with an "I?m going now" without even looking at Kiara, the children that were still under basic training did not receive the news and it was better that way. He heard from Rokuto that a priestess called Nehi was there answering questions, apparently she was the one who found the body; time later was released because of the discovering of the scent of a male. After that the clan called for all the clans to be present and show their innocence.

Takashi gritted his teeth, he wanted to be strong in order to protect what was precious to him, and why not? have fun while protecting it during fights but at the same time could not care less about the war, something stupid and useless as a war was something he could just ignore but when his people gets hurt the situation changes"Whoever did it....that person shall die"he said to himself.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 27, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro lead Nue to a beautiful spot of the Uchiha tettority because shedid not want any of her clan members to over hear anything what she had to say, she pll some meat as food and took a bite of it. "I am afraid of the whole clan, the reason is about the sharingan. The clan members kill other in this village for their eyes to make them stronger. I cut out my eyes and the rumors are true they come tortured me for ansers or they waiting for me to break down again. They only want my eyes and you can guessed what is in the cave, that my eyes will not decay to only dirt." She took off her headband has her eyes were only black with no color to them, "It be much bettter if my eyes were closed than open, but the down side it could scare some one if they stare into those blank eyes of mine.

"I don't think they can fied my eyes at all, but putting the sharingan back in can be activated even though you are blind. The side effects of the sharingan can also make someone go blind on which sharinganyou have, probly it sounds like unfair deal to you. You are probly lucky on what type of village you in, it could be peaceful or could be like my village of the Uchihas." She continue o eat her meat, as she did not want it right now and put it back in her bag. She was wondering where Nue wanted to go now, as she sit on the grass, as she felt depress once again in her life. She sat in the grass as she had her hands on her staff waiting for Nue's answer or for him to say something to her. She was thinking it will never change or that she had to break off from her clan to escape, but to her it was pointless to run and stay to fight as long she was a Uchiha. She heard Nue, as she had a feeling he was leaving soon, but he was a nice guy and a good friend to be with. To her he was her only humon friend that could speak to her any time, maybe one day she could visit him in his village.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~The Duel~_












As Noctis connected his fist to his face, he suddenly sensed the change in chakra nature coming from the Gentleman. The Gentleman didn't want to get defeated that easily, he thrusted his glove upwards towards Noctis's chin. "A Prince who knows nothing." As Chakra started to eminate from his glove, it would look like he would instantly knock out Noctis if it had hit him at front on. 

Noctis had use his last resort: His Lightning Streams. This was the situation he had been waiting for to happen, but occured sooner than he thought. Immediately before his glove could hit Noctis, the lightning streams that he had released from before, sprout up from the ground underneath and struck the glove attempting to reduce the damage hit towards Noctis. 

*SLAM!*

The glove had struck Noctis upward, and the pain that Noctis felt was less from what he expected but it still felt like his jaw was about to break open. Noctis ignored the pain and forced his head to push downwards against the glove from below him and clenched his teeth, _"I can't lose to someone like him... I have to prove what it takes to be a leader by defending my honor... Not just for me... For my mother ... and my clan!!"_ At the very thought of this, Noctis had enraged. 

_"Don't... Mess... with me!" _Noctis yelled at the Gentleman as a response to his earlier comment. With Noctis enraged, he had charged more of the electricity into his fist and thrusted his fist even harder than before and attempted to overpower him before the Gentleman could gain an advantage on him.


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2011)

Shinji Senju​
Shinji looks at his new body in disgust. But the feeling of this evil chakra makes him feel empowered. He's beginning to like it, he's never felt like this in his life. Shinji won't admit it but he's almost glad that this has happened to him.

Yamamoto looks at Shinji and begins to speak 

"Have you ever heard of the game, Rock, Paper Scizors ?"

Shinji looks at him and gives him a slight nod.

"Well, it came from a game called Janken, it used to be played by using a Snake, Frog, and Slug"

Shinji stares at the man and gives him a dirty look

"What are you going on about ?"

Yamamoto takes out a sword and slices Shinji's arm.

Shinji bends down and screams in pain, but a few moments later snakes being to flow out of his body and reform his arm again,


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuhou*
_Current Events_

Having received his orders from his leader Ryuhou did not waste anytime in creating the ram seal with his hands. In the blink of an eye he was traveling far faster than his body could move naturally, he was being propelled through the expanse of the Uchiha territory to their main hub, their hideout. He arrived at the secret entrance in what amounted to a handful of minutes. The door was made of  stone with an ornate design of a snake coiling around a hawk with it?s mouth wide open, both looking down menacingly at Uchiha Ryuhou. Quickly he began to seal once more as he puffed out his chest, taking a deep breath of air.

_Snake?Ram?Monkey?Boar?Horse?Tiger?_

*?KATON: GOUKAKYU NO JUTSU!!!?* The platinum blonde youth roars with vigor as he promptly blows out a might gust of blaze from his gullet. The flames dance and cascade into each other creating a spherical shape as it heads towards the open mouthed serpent on the wall. However this is where a most curious phenomena takes place, the stone serpent?s eyes begin to glow as the fireball meets it head on. The fireball dissipates before long as the door begins to shake as it slowly opens.

?In order to enter this passageway one must use the ceremonial coming of age jutsu of the Uchiha people.? Ryuhou muses to himself as he continues into the hideout of the Uchiha. 

As he heads into the main amphitheater he feels slightly uneasy, he doesn?t know why but his stomach is twisting in knots. He sees two other Uchiha boys and a woman in rather flamboyant armor that generously hugs her womanly curves. She is a stunning beauty with her scarlet red hair but she has the air of a warrior and a seasoned one at that. Ryuhou?s trepidation soon gives way to another emotion, rage?

?What the hell do you two idiots think you?re doing!?!?!?!? How dare you bring an outsider into the fortress without consulting Master Rakiyo. Do you know what he?s going to do when he sees you with this one.? He stuck his thumb out when he referred to Erza as ?this one? despite it being obvious whom he was talking about.

?Yes what am I going to do when I find out that tweedle dee and tweedle dum let an outsider from another clan enter the fortress?? The color drained from Ryuhou?s countenance, as he turned round to face Rakiyo, but not only him one of his aids. Rakiyou was a reasonable man but he had a temper and when he grew angry, well it was never a good sight. Ryuhou had the displeasure of witnessing the wrath of his guardian a handful of times.

?I honestly don?t know whether to be mad at you for thinking that I would be worried about a shinobi who was desperate enough to walk onto our turf alone. Or should I feel warm and fuzzy because you were worried about my feelings.? The well-dressed man put his hands behind his head as he stared lazily at the four shinobi before him. 

?Don?t flatter yourself old man trash??

?That?s more like the little tramp I took in. Now? let?s get down to business.? Rakiyo walked away from the group waving his hand at them to follow.

?I don?t make a habit of discussing matters of foreign diplomacy with three children and a stranger but you?re likely to hear the news soon. A young Aosuki was killed and they have traced the murderer all the way back here to our lands. The Aosuki?s are out for blood and demanding that we turn over the murderer. They have began to create a perimeter around our forests and they?ve blocked off our trade routes.? He let the information he was emoting upon them sink in as he led them to a rather well put together office. It had mahogany floors, high ceilings; stacked scroll shelves and was absolutely immaculate. 

?This is a headache that must be dealt with, if the Senju get wind of this they could use this to strike an alliance with the Aosuki."  

"Alone they do not pose a problem for us, but together well I rather not let it get to that??

"Exactly Ryu-kun, we mustn't let it get to this, however we can not allow the Aosuki to feel like they can go unpunished for their insolence. You are Erza Hozuki are you not? Dumb question because you and I both know who you are..." Rakiyo crossed his arms as he put his legs up on his desk.

"I've known about your little clan for a little bit of time, I pride myself on having an eye for talent. So Mrs.Hozuki are you here to make a deal with the devil?"


----------



## Laix (Oct 28, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THE TERRIBLE EVENTS TO UNFOLD

Cael was sat in the boardroom around a large table that could easily seat around 20. He was with many other high-ranking members of the Nasaki Clan to be briefed by Ivor who was at the top of the table. Cael was only there because he is the heir to the clan. It seemed boring at first, and Cael often found his eyes wandering over to his father. Cael's jaw had healed up thanks to the excellent medics around. However, the emotional damage was still present. Ivor apologised for his actions, blaming it on recent events causing such stress to him. The young Nasaki took this apology with a grain of salt however.

"You may understand the current situation. We are getting no food supplies. We have no trading route. The damned Aosukis have cut it off because one of their own clanwomen was murdered, supposedly by an Uchiha. It made me wonder why we are being targeted of all clans, but there is no helping it. Because of our history, it's understandable someone would question our movements," Ivor began, a chilling tone to his voice. "So this is the course of action I propose: Cael, you are to go to the Aosuki Clan house and speak with their leader and try to have this resolved. Yoriko, I want you to go hunting with a select group of 5 or 6 to get us some food for tonight. Cooks, make use of what you have."

"Are you sure about sending me? I thought I was... Below your _'expectations'_?" Cael inquired, giving a stubborn glare to his father. Ivor flinched a little, seeming more and more to be regretting his actions. But still, Cael didn't believe it 100%.

"Yes. As the heir to the Nasaki Clan, I trust you Cael to do your best and make us proud. Now all of you, go now. We don't have much time!" 

"_*Yes Sir!*_"

The loud noise of chairs simultaneously moving echoed through the room as Ivor stood up once most of them were gone, leaving behind just himself and his son. Cael stared at him for a few moments, a fustrated yet slightly angered expression on his face.

"What?"

"You know what... I haven't forgotten, dad."

Ivor didn't even answer, instead grabbing the files on the table before walking out of the room, leaving behind Cael.

- - -

Around three hours after the meeting of the Nasaki Clan, Cael was seen walking away from the Nasaki Clan household, heading down the forest path that the trees opened for. It seemed to be normal at first, but once Cael got a kilometer or so through it, he saw that it was indeed blocked off. There was a barricade in place, with an Aosuki guarding it. Behind him was the busy town where many did their shopping, and where the Nasaki Clan made their money from selling origami and fresh food.

"Excuse me sir!" Cael caught the attention of the guard, approaching him. "I'm Cael from the Nasaki Clan on the other end of this road. Can I ask why this is blocked off?"

"None of your business kid! Now get moving along!" He growled, his sharp eyes slightly intimidating Cael.

"I just want to know why we aren't allowed just to get some food! We have small children who can't eat fresh food because of this!" 

Before Cael could even get his point across, the Aosuki grabbed him by his shirt and pinned him against the tree, the sharp teeth of his growling at Cael like a wild dog.

"Listen here pretty boy! One of our own clan members, a woman died the other night because of some sick fuck! Now unless you want to end up like her dead in a fucking ditch, then I suggest you get your fucking ass moving along!!" With the intimidating threats of the Aosuki still in Cael's mind, he threw the young Nasaki to the ground before returning to patrol. Cael rolled his eyes at the man, before beginning to walk away.

"Bastard..."


​


----------



## River Song (Oct 28, 2011)

*Sayuri Sato*
_Pellentesque simper_

She walked through the forest, she was to meet with a fellow clan the Nasano..api....aki, that was it the Nasaki. She didn?t know why her father bothered; the Moeru Kasai was the perfect long range bomber, if they start stirring shit, we start to set shit on fire, she didn?t know why it was hard to understand.

She was a sight of beauty, or as beautiful as marked woman could be. She wore tight denim jeans and a low hanging silk top of the brightest crimson, her left arm covered in a mixture of gold and red mesh. The right side of her body was the most striking, complicated Fuinjutsu covered the entirety of her right arm and crawling up her neck to wind around her right eye and cheekbones. 
Women generally weren?t allowed to have their face tattooed but when the fuck did Sayuri last care about her tradition. She looked like a true Sato warrior, her hardened face still holding a hint of innocence through her steely crimson eyes, a side effect of the tattoo.

She moved through the forest into a clearing seeing a mansion, it was not nearly as big as the Main Sato compound, but it was much more elegant, it looked like people had actually designed this instead of hap-hazardly slapping wood together.

She then saw who else was in the clearing, a boy, she couldn?t see his features form this far but she could tell he was blond. She raised her voice to a commanding tone, projecting her over-bearing persona ?Nasaki, Correct!?


----------



## Laix (Oct 28, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THE CRIMSON EAGLE

"Nasaki, correct!?"

Cael shot around to be greeted by the sight of a girl around the same height as him. She had hair filled with such a deep colour of red it looked almost on fire. Strange seals covered half of her body, with the other half in red and gold mesh. Striking, to say the least.

"Yeah... Cael Nasaki, pleasure to meet you," He greeted, holding out his hand for it to be shaked.


----------



## River Song (Oct 28, 2011)

*Sayuri Sato*
_Fastidium_

The boy greeted her holding out his arm as Sayuri approached him, her strides long and her head high. She closed the gap quickly before arriving a tthe boy, she was smaller than him but by an unnoticeable amount.

She grimaced as she looked at his hand; she reluctantly reached hers out and took his in a strong grip, shaking it once before dropping it. ?Sayuri Sato, from the clan of the burning Flames" She said curtly.

She raised her hand and began to play with the seam of her dress. ?Let?s cut the crap, the Aousuki were attacked, an attack that of the bat almost completely disproved us since there was no sign of fire damage, and apparently the northern bug freaks have tracked it to the Uchiha, But not that we don?t trust them? She lied? it?s just its better to cover our bases so we are offering to have a discussion with your clan because you are more likely than most because you don?t have a signature killing method.? Her tone had turned cutting now ?So she said leaning on a tree, where were you on that night.?


----------



## Laix (Oct 28, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
DISTASTE?

This girl of roughly the same age seemed to speak with a very down-to-earth personality, yet one that was fiesty and even struck Cael as a tomboy. She got straight to the point of her visit, suggesting that it wasn't her clan that carried out the attack and that the Aosukis have pinned it on the Uchiha. She was almost like a detective, beginning to bombard the young Nasaki with questions on his whereabouts on that night. He paused for a moment, thinking about his reply.

Before he began, Cael took the paper tags on his waist and hid them behind his back casually. She claimed that his clan didn't have a signature killing technique, which was a lie. It may not be as obvious as others, but often small paper tags are left at the scene of a crime by the Nasaki. She clearly didn't know that much about his clan, but it didn't bother him. He knew he was innocent, but what about his fellow clan members?

"Last night? I was at home," He answered firmly, keeping his cool. "But why are you questioning me? I don't mean to be rude, but if your plan is to ask every single shinobi what they was doing on the night, then it would be a bad one. I could be lying through my teeth right now for all you know."

Even if Cael was a quiet kid, he was honest if anything. 

"To be honest, I sort of understand why you are questioning me of all people. You probably heard that our clan had our trade route blocked off for whatever reason the Aosukis could think of. We can't fight with the Aosukis to have it unblocked either as that will possibly start a war, which is something we are not in the position to fight right now due to Aosukis "bloodlust" as one would call it."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 28, 2011)

*Uchiha ReiMei~*

*Current Events~*

ReiMei leaned agasint the wall with his arms folded over his chest as Ryohou once again scolded him. But this time he didn't have a retort to Ryohou's tongue lashing. He knew that it was forbidden to bring outsiders into the clan's base, but he feared that she would be in danger if she sat out there alone.

"Ryohou listen I had no choi..."

ReiMei stopped in the middle of his sentence as Rakiyo spoke. He knew he would sure be in serious trouble this time. ReiMei unfolded his arms and bowed to Rakiyo out of respect.

"Rakiyo-sama."

As ReiMei stood back up from his bow his eyes glanced over to Moro.

*I wonder what she is thinking?*

?Yes what am I going to do when I find out that tweedle dee and tweedle dum let an outsider from another clan enter the fortress??

ReiMei nervously gulped at the statement fearing what would be in store for him later.

?I honestly don't know whether to be mad at you for thinking that I would be worried about a shinobi who was desperate enough to walk onto our turf alone. Or should I feel warm and fuzzy because you were worried about my feelings.?

*He's in a good mood today isn't he?*

?Don't flatter yourself old man trash??

ReiMei was caught of guard that Ryuhou would talk in such a way to Rakiyo. If it were him we would have been punished. 

?That?s more like the little tramp I took in. Now? let?s get down to business.?

ReiMei slowly followed Rakiyo as his katana lightly banged against his crimson armor making a slight pattering noise as his sandals clicked against the ground.

?I don?t make a habit of discussing matters of foreign diplomacy with three children and a stranger but you?re likely to hear the news soon. A young Aosuki was killed and they have traced the murderer all the way back here to our lands. The Aosuki?s are out for blood and demanding that we turn over the murderer. They have began to create a perimeter around our forests and they?ve blocked off our trade routes.?

*How long are you going to treat us like children? We are more capable then you think!"

ReiMei frowned as he could only keep his thoughts to himself.

He let the information he was emoting upon them sink in as he led them to a rather well put together office. It had mahogany floors, high ceilings; stacked scroll shelves and was absolutely immaculate.

?This is a headache that must be dealt with, if the Senju get wind of this they could use this to strike an alliance with the Aosuki."


*An Aosuki died? I didn't hear about that..*

"Alone they do not pose a problem for us, but together well I rather not let it get to that??


ReiMei couldn't beleive it but for once he agreed with Ryohou.

"Exactly Ryu-kun, we mustn't let it get to this, however we can not allow the Aosuki to feel like they can go unpunished for their insolence. You are Erza Hozuki are you not? Dumb question because you and I both know who you are..." Rakiyo crossed his arms as he put his legs up on his desk.


ReiMei once again crossed his arms over his chest as he looked to Erza as Rakiyo was looking directly towards her.

"I've known about your little clan for a little bit of time, I pride myself on having an eye for talent. So Mrs.Hozuki are you here to make a deal with the devil?"

*How does he know about Erza?*
​


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 28, 2011)

*The Gentleman*
_The Duel_

_Wham!_ 

Noctis fist collided into The Gentleman and threw him toward the ground. He had heard his fist collide and some sort of electricity, however he wasn't able to see the hit land. He fell to the floor a sizable distance away and quickly opened his eyes to see Noctis stagger for a moment and then quickly clenched his teeth. His uppercut must have done some sort of damage, hopefully the boys jaw would break off in a moment.

The Prince straightened his body up and then eyed The Gentleman, his face swelled with rage and then he let out a blood thirsty shout which reminded The Gentleman to get off the floor. _"Don't... Mess... with me!"_ The angered man's fist literally sparked and then he began hurdling himself toward the now standing Gentleman. Without missing a beat he quickly threw up a counter attack.

"You know nothing of the real world! Thunder Fist!" He began charging right at Noctis, although with a limp, his fist under him gathering power as he increased his speed. They both put up their hands to throw their punches, and it appeared at that moment time slowed down. Their clenched fists aimed right at each other, their rage swelling. It was at this moment the fight would be decided, if their fists where to connect it would mean the end of the fight for the both of them. However if one where to connect first then he would be victorious. He would swim in the pride. It all came down to this...

*Wham!*


----------



## River Song (Oct 28, 2011)

*Sayuri Sato*

“... it would be a bad one. I could be lying through my teeth right now for all you know."
She cocked her head at him giving him a bemused expression “You think anyone would have the guts to lie to me, well if they did they would be spilled on the ground afterwards.” She said in a cheer matter-of fact voice that was laced with a small amount of malice, indicating the veiled threat.

She stepped out from under the tree, giving a content sigh as the sunlight hit her face. “Now you wouldn’t lie to a harmless girl like me, I only fight because bad mnen might get me, I’m not even that god at it.” She said, in a childish voice sticking her bottom lip out. 
She hated this, she hated the acting, the lieing. It would be much better if she could just hold him at knife point, but of course Father says that might start a wa, fucking bastard.

She walked up to him her hips sauntering, "if you killed him you would tell me right, you wouldn’t try to kill me would you.” She said holding her hands to her heart in horror, all the while her inner-self was running into walls.

“You know you’re handsome” Great. Inner Sayuri was cutting herself


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~The Final Blow~_

As Noctis leaped for the final blow, The Gentleman got ready for a counter attack. The Prince did not have his Lightning streams any more to sense his Chakra Nature, he was clueless of how much chakra he will use to perform his next strike. "You know nothing of the real world! Thunder Fist!"  The Gentleman started to charge at Noctis while limping, as his fist increased in speed in each second time had passed.

Noctis could tell he was about to perform a finishing blow, he had nothing left in his arsenal except for one technique. This one technique he had only performed once before but failed in completing it. Noctis was still in the process of performing it properly where whenever the technique got to the point to stabilize it, it dissipates very quickly. But this is the time he needs it to work precisely.

Noctis began to quickly mold his chakra into a sphere. As soon that was complete, Noctis had to stabilize it by elongating his lightning chakra into a Lance-like structure. _"Ignis, Gladiolus... My father... My clan... There all counting on me to become a Leader.... To do that I have to do to overcome my problems and FOLLOW THE RIGHT PATH!"_ Noctis thought and clenched his teeth growling.

The lightning chakra elongated to the point where it will dissipate, but this time it hasn't. This time he has finalized his special technique. Knowing that Noctis had people counting on him, he couldn't be defeated to lose his honour! Noctis thrusted his Lance-like lightning chakra forward as the Gentleman thrusted his fist as well trying to land in their own attack first at each other. This is the winning factor of the fight...

_"Lightning Release: Kanenkon!" _

Noctis yelled out as he struck his lance through the Gentleman in a non-vital part of his chest while the Gentleman lost balance of his attack and hit Noctis's shoulder. Noctis started to ache greatly seeing that his shoulder has been dislocated by his attack. Noctis held the great amount of pain he endured in and focused on charging his lance to exert him backwards by the force of his technique while his Thunder Fist technique is still colliding with his shoulder.

The Lightning release technique forced him to fly backwards until gravity got him to scrap the ground. Noctis fell on his knees. It was over. He grabbed his shoulder in pain and started to breath heavily. He saw the Gentleman lying on the ground struggling to get up. Noctis slowly started to approach him, while blood was draining from his shoulder. 

As he reached the Gentleman, _"My real world... is staying cautious every day of rogue ninja trying to eliminate me for the wealthy bounty on my head. Being a Prince isn't easy... Sure luxury comes along, but survival is essential as well..."_ Noctis stated as clenched his teeth in the pain of his dislocated shoulder. _"Now, what is your real name?"_ Noctis questioned at the laying individual in front of his eyes.

Ignis and Gladiolus noticed the fight had ended, and was surprised that their own Prince has grown in strength. Ignis had no idea of how Noctis had been able to get develop himself alone. Gladiolus started to rush towards the injured Prince and intend to tend to his wounds. Ignis followed as well.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 28, 2011)

It was a dark night. The forest was silent. Except for one senju and a couple of uchiha. "Ill kill you. Ill kill you. I wanna destroy you!!!!!" Fugetsu yelled while he was geting punched. The uchiha chunin and his genin laughed while Fugetsu said that. They then called Fugets a useless Senju and throw him at a tree. Fugetsu head hit the tree and he was knock out.[Damn it. I wanna kill these uchiha. I should have never challenged them yet. This is to much for me. But they will die one day by my hands all uchiha for what they did to my parents]"

The uchiha laughed while staring at Fugetsu unconscious body. But they stopped as soon as they seen some wood release. It was Fugetsu uncle. He beat and scared of the uchiha chunin and genin. And he took Fugetsu home. 

When Fugetsu woke up him and his uncle had a conversation. "Im sorry uncle but I had to attack. I want all uchiha dead after what happened to my parents!!!!" Fugetsu uncle sighed."Look Fugetsu. I am very sorry for what happened to my brother. And my sister in law. And I want revenge. But we cant risk a war. And you should not go picking fights you know you cant win understood" Fugetsu agreed and sighed and went to the head of the clan and ask for any new news or mission. 

He approached the clan leader. "It is nice to see you Azuma. Is there any info or missions for me" Fugetsu said with respect.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 28, 2011)

*The Gentleman*
_Aftermath_

An explosion of power occurred. The two men both went flying back and collided with the floor, one got up and the other laid there. Broken and beaten to the point of trauma his legs felt of lead and his arms of twigs. His breath weighed more then a tree. With the small strength he could muster he attempted to lift himself from the ground only to fall back down on his side. He laid their, his body grew cold and his vision began to become obscured by pain. He winced and suddenly the other boy was standing over him. No sign of help, no sign of care. He stood with both his bleeding dislocated shoulder and teeth clenched and then he spoke.

_"My real world... is staying cautious every day of rogue ninja trying to eliminate me for the wealthy bounty on my head. Being a Prince isn't easy... Sure luxury comes along, but survival is essential as well..."_ His teeth clenched tighter and foot steps could be heard of his aid running to help him while he laid here and died no doubt. _"Now, what is your real name?"_

A small chuckle released itself from the wounded man's lips and then he rolled himself over, crying out with pain as he got to his back. He laid there for a moment, unmoving and not breathing. Then he took a deep breath and looked over to The Prince. His shoulder was cut and bruised. The bone seems to protrude from his arm much farther then it should have which made another chuckle release from The Gentleman's lips. With another moment of lifelessness he took a deep breath and then gave word to the victor. "However. That is the life you choose to live. You could lay at home and be spoiled no?" Another sharp cry of pain came from the man before he began speaking again. "Rather you like it or not you where a lucky one. Born to a family of riches. Not to one of the desert, outcasts that doomed their child's fate to theirs. I tried to escape that life, and where have I ended up? In the same place. You will always be a prince and be in luxury and I will always be lying here in the dirt of your clan, of all clans." His hand slowly moved it's way from the ground and up to his chest where a hole laid in wait of him to die, he clenched it to stop blood flow.

"You are foolish. Lead the life of a Prince not of a warrior. Don't waste the chance you are given at freedom! For that you will always be foolish!" His voice, even in pain and without breath began to raise. "You are all the same, choosing a life others don't want to live. Making them hate you and you hating them in return. I want a city of freedom, of welcoming to that of the men without a clan. A city of hope and freedom where no-one lays in the dirt of people like you! Where no-one has to watch themselves die in front of those who can help but choose not too!"


----------



## Olivia (Oct 28, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]

*She noticed another kid approach the group, and honestly it felt sort of demeaning. To to be surrounded by kids like this, it felt like she had gone down a few levels, not only in power, but in self worth as well. Normally she'd just kill them right here and now, but she was on their turf, she'd be beaten and she knew this. 

She simply ignored this kids proceedings. He seemed full of it, making accusations before hearing the entire story. However this quickly changed when she saw a man walking closer and closer from behind the boy. He donned black clothing and pitch black hair. If from what she'd heard was correct then this man was the leader, Rakiyo Uchiha.

Just from looking at him she could sense power radiating from him. He seemed like one of those people which, if you pushed around even a little, would kill you on the spot. Surly he was strong, from the rumors alone he seemed like someone you should steer clear of. However seeing him in person sent chills down her spine.

He eventually arrived where the group was standing, but didn't even address her. He had a quick word with one of the kids and then walked away, but motioned for the four of them to follow. She quickly followed behind the Uchiha but didn't speak, knowing that if she were to do something which pissed him off he'd probably kill her. They eventually got to what looked like his office or something and he sat at the desk. 

He explained how a Aosuki was killed, and they thought the Uchiha had done it. Furthermore the Senju might join in if they catch wind of this. Now looking at Erza he explained:

"You are Erza Hozuki are you not? Dumb question because you and I both know who you are..."

She looked straight at him as she answered calmly:

"So you've heard of me I'm guessing?"

He then went on to explain:

"I've known about your little clan for a little bit of  time, I pride myself on having an eye for talent. So Mrs.Hozuki are you  here to make a deal with the devil?"

She smiled, so he did know why she was here. She folded her arms as she then exclaimed:

"Well hey, it's only natural for those to join together if they're in a state of trouble, so that's exactly why I came here. To say it bluntly I want a treaty between clans, I don't care what the cost."

She was determined, she would make sure that her clan would be safe.

-------------------------

*[Azuma Senju]

*He was just laying back against a tree, staring at the sky. A lot had been on his mind lately, and he had a lot of decisions to make. However, he had to preserve the peace somehow, but was that method really appropriate? He bit his lip but suddenly a young one from the guild approached him. He looked down at the kid as he asked:

"It is nice to see you Azuma. Is there any info or missions for me"

Azuma looked back up at the sky as his thoughts trailed on and on. He quickly forgot the question asked, but not because he didn't care, but because a lot of things were on his mind. He then looked back down at the kid, with a response:

"A mission? I don't have a mission per-say, but some information. Not sure if I should be telling a kid this but if you have a solution then might as well."

He took a quick break before speaking again:

"Well first there's a rumor going around that a Aosuki has been killed, and that it was a Uchiha that committed the crime. Now I'm not entirely sure if that's true or not, so I'll wait to act on it. As for the other thing..."

He paused, he didn't want this kid just rushing out, but he might as well tell him.

"There's a young shinobi within our ranks that has gone missing. I'm not entirely sure if he's been abducted or if he just ran away, but he's missing and no one can seem to find him. I'd go searching myself but I honestly have to many problems arising right now to go deal with it, so if you want to go searching then go right ahead, but make sure to send in report once you get more information. If you're gone for more than a week then we'll send a search party after you."

He stopped rambling and then looked back at the sky.

"Sorry for rambling, but now that you have all this information, what are you going to do?"


----------



## Bringer (Oct 28, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Erza Hozuki]
> 
> *She noticed another kid approach the group, and honestly it felt sort of demeaning. To to be surrounded by kids like this, it felt like she had gone down a few levels, not only in power, but in self worth as well. Normally she'd just kill them right here and now, but she was on their turf, she'd be beaten and she knew this.
> 
> ...



Fugetsu was shocked when he heard about the aosuki member dying 

Fugetsu had a confused shock on his face. "A aosuki member was killed? And evidence point it at the uchiha.Well the is certainly unexpected. HOW RUTHLESS ARE THE UCHIHA!!!" Fugetsu yelled hitting the tree. He came to realization of what he was doing. Forgive me Azuma im sorry for this behavior its just that every time I hear the word uchiha I remember how they killed my parents Fugetsu shook his head and say please continue.


"There's a young shinobi within our ranks that has gone missing. I'm not entirely sure if he's been abducted or if he just ran away, but he's missing and no one can seem to find him. I'd go searching myself but I honestly have to many problems arising right now to go deal with it, so if you want to go searching then go right ahead, but make sure to send in report once you get more information. If you're gone for more than a week then we'll send a search party after you."

After hearing this Fugetsu jaw dropped in shock. Is there any leads. Anything. I can not believe this. Im going to look for him.Ill go get prepared and leave tonight to start the search. Fugetsu begin walking away but stopped and turned around. He let out a smile and said I will bring him back ill make sure of itFugetsu begin walking away.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~Aftermath~_

The Gentleman cried in pain as he was laying on the ground. He turned to his back and looked at Noctis. He chuckled and then was interrupted by the pain indulging inside him. He began to speak, "However. That is the life you choose to live. You could lay at home and be spoiled no?" The boy with a hole in his chest paused, then started to speak again, "Rather you like it or not you where a lucky one. Born to a family of riches. Not to one of the desert, outcasts that doomed their child's fate to theirs. I tried to escape that life, and where have I ended up? In the same place. You will always be a prince and be in luxury and I will always be lying here in the dirt of your clan, of all clans." 

Noctis tightened his fist and clenched his teeth, "He still doesn't understand where I come from..." Thinking in his mind, he looked at his bloody shoulder. The pain started to get worse as it his shoulder pulsed feeling like it someone was stabbing it with a knife numerous times. Noctis kneeled onto the ground because of this pain while holding onto his shoulder. 

The boy known as the Gentleman still had the energy to speak, "You are foolish. Lead the life of a Prince not of a warrior. Don't waste the chance you are given at freedom! For that you will always be foolish!" Noctis didn't have the right mind to believe that. "You are all the same, choosing a life others don't want to live. Making them hate you and you hating them in return. I want a city of freedom, of welcoming to that of the men without a clan. A city of hope and freedom where no-one lays in the dirt of people like you! Where no-one has to watch themselves die in front of those who can help but choose not too!"












_"I chose my life of a Ninja of my own will. I have no regrets about this decision either. I cannot assume what my fate holds even if it seems obvious to tell. If there is the slightest chance to alter my fate, I will do so with all my will."_ Noctis paused for a moment trying to save his energy from talking. _"You gave up too easily... you said you attempted to get out of your position, but you assumed an insignificant fate and directly gave up. Even if you ended back in the same position, you still made some progress, even if it was insignificant. You have a path to follow. That is your path. Your own right path!"_

Noctis lost his balance and collapsed onto the ground. He put his only usable arm to work and slowly lifted himself up. _"At one point in my life, my mother was taken away from me. Something so precious was ripped from my hands and also took my will to live. But eventually I remembered my mother's wish. That was to protect my clan and lead it to survival."_ The Prince did not feel depressed about the fact his mother is gone, he is comfortable and able to accept it. _"Because of that, I have to become stronger, regardless of my fate. I follow my own path, that's my right path!_" 

Noctis was now right in front of the boy's face. _"If you want to make an Ideal society like you said, then don't stop following your path. You don't let your fate overcome you, you overcome your fate."_ Noctis heard individuals coming from behind him. _"Ignis... Gladiolus..."_ Noctis turned around and started to walk towards them, while doing so he had lost his balance but only to be saved by Ignis. _"Prince are you ok? It seem you are need of extreme medical attention, let us quickly depart back to the Ranen residence!"_ Ignis worried, tried to move Noctis but he didn't have the intent of moving. _"Not yet..."_ 

Noctis turned towards the Gentleman lying lifelessly on the ground. _"I have learned something from this battle, Trust isn't something I should keep myself restricted from."_ Noctis drew his hand towards the Gentleman with a stern look on his face, _"I'm not heartless enough to leave a dying man to himself nor I do not look below on you."_ Noctis on the inside felt sorry for the Gentleman, but he still couldn't open out to anyone. _"You have your opinion about how Clans look down upon you when I don't believe so. I acknowledge the path you taken, now acknowledge mine._"


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 28, 2011)

*The Gentleman*
_Aftermath_

As Noctis spoke to him The Gentleman grew weaker and more thoughtful of the boy. Did he still think he was a Prince in a Warriors game? Yes, however at the same time he had a point. Living his life as how he wanted to was his decision and he did it for a cause, not because he simply wanted to fight. He did it because he felt obligated and it was a goal of his, much like The Gentleman's.

_"I have learned something from this battle, Trust isn't something I should keep myself restricted from."_ A slight tiny, almost unnoticeable smile crossed The Gentleman's painful face. Although the kid was in a situation he didn't think was right he did indeed learn something, and that was good. Learning is the key to life, and life is the key to freedom. That was The Gentleman's thoughts anyway. And then something happened, a hand reached out and offered it's support to him. Behind it words seemed to materialize and coalesce in the air to create a peace inside The Gentleman. _"I'm not heartless enough to leave a dying man to himself nor I do not look below on you."_ He paused to think and while doing so The Gentleman grabbed Noctis arm and the two lifted each other up and off the ground. 

_"You have your opinion about how Clans look down upon you when I don't believe so. I acknowledge the path you taken, now acknowledge mine."_ He moved his eyes to Noctis much as he had done earlier, before the bloodshed and with a slight smile and a voice of rust began to speak. "You are still a foolish prince... But I thank you, you saved me from a death. I think had your "friends" not been here we both would have been dog meat, eh?" He chuckled and then stopped for a minute to catch air. "As you have learned to accept my ways, I shall learn to accept yours. Although I don't believe what you are doing is right." His breath ran short again. "But I will accept it. Thank you again Prince you are different then what I had thought. Your not the man that kicks dirt in my face while I lie there." He stopped and gazed at the sky, "No... Your the man that gave me wings."


----------



## Kei (Oct 28, 2011)

Koe  
When It All Begins ?Chapter One

?I do not see the benefit of this?? Koe told the men that were escorting her, she was going out of the village to collect medical herbs, and it seemed she didn?t get the memo that the Aosuki were patrolling the whole entire area. The man that found her picking herbs was handsome to say the least reminded her of that other Aosuki?Takashi? Were they all like that? Koe didn?t want to ask that simple question.

He was now escorting her to the mountains where the Aosuki gates were, again she didn?t see any benefit of this all, but he told her that it was for the best, a crazed man was around killing innocent women, and yet they didn?t leave Koe to return to her home but instead took her all the way here. This was pointless to Koe, if you really wanted to find someone that did harm to someone you cared about, and yet you wouldn?t be doing something pointless as this!

?Koe?? a voice called out causing Koe head to shoot up!

It was Nehi!

?Teacher!?  Koe called out as she rushed forward despite the man protest, the older woman watched as the young girl rushed to her teacher though she didn?t slam into her chest with a hug, her eyes told all, and it was simply beautiful.

Nehi smiled as she placed her hand on the girl head and rubbed it gently, ?I see, was the village too hard to handle?? Nehi asked causing Koe to shake her head a bit

?No not at all!? Koe smiled, ?I am glad to announce that the village is in top condition as always!? 

Nehi smiled before looking up at the man that was escorting Koe, ?She is my student, thank you for bringing her to me.?

The Aosuki man only looked and let the two past him, Koe didn?t say anything but a sense of worry and anxiety was radiating from the small clan. Even though the clan was small they were causing a huge disruption for all the clans with the blocking of trades and other things many villages couldn?t operate nor raise money. Koe felt her mind wondering to what the Uchiha were going to do?

It didn?t matter they were all brutes in the end?

Koe turned around to her teacher who seemed to be dazing off, Koe eyes expressed worry and openness, with hope that her teacher would open up to her though she was still young. Nehi sensed this and smiled at the young girl?

?Koe come with me somewhere??


----------



## Bringer (Oct 29, 2011)

*Tenshi Hyuga*

It was a dark night. The moon was out. Tenshi was getting ready to go for a mission. Then all of a sudden she heard her uncle call her name. Tenshi WAIT!!!!! Tenshi stopped and turned around looking confused. Tenshi your mission has been canceled Uncle what do you mean. Its a simple D rank mission I can handle it. Your doubting me. Tenshi said with a smile. No Tenshi its not that. Have you not seen the latest news.  News?Tenshi said confused.


It appears the Uchiha has sealed up he route. Travling distance has been cut. It is best we do not interfere. Wait why! Because it has been rumored that the uchiha has killed some members of the Aosuki clan  Tenshi was confused and this was happening to fast. Understood uncle I will go to my room and not go on the mission. Very well Tenshi the uncle said with a smile.


Tenshi went to her room. And jumped out the window. I cant get far or interfere but that does not mean I cant gather data. Tenshi ran as far as she could go inches away to the limit of the Uchiha clearing. This should be close enough withought breaking the rules Tenshi said with a smile. Tenshi then activated the byukugan and used her maximum range to spy on the uchiha. I wonder whats going on around here. Tenshi gulped I hope they dont find me. Im not breaking the rules right. She said with a scared voice. She shook her head. Now is not the team to be afraid I must be confidentTenshi kept on watching waiting to see if anything interesting was happening.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 29, 2011)

*Sadao*

Walking through the forest once again, Sadao sat on a nearby stump and was...stumped. Frustratingly scratching at his scalp with freshly trimmed fingernails he pondered to himself. "What am I even doing, walking around in the middle of the forest...." A slight sound caught his attention. Slowly standing up and creeping to a tree. Sadao eavesdropped on another Senju and Azuma. 

After barely hearing the entire conversation between the two, he slowly stepped back and turned away, shaking his head. "That guy is going to get himself killed one day, holding onto that grudge." Briskly walking towards a tree not 10 meters away from himself, he then jumped into the air and landed on the branch. You know what.. Sadao stared down at the ground for a moment as he thought back on the conversation he over heard. "I might learn something about the apple picker in other territories. I could take advantage of this situation and sneak into there....The worst scenario would be that I'm kicked out because they wouldn't want to have multiple clans on them.....I'll do it." Lunging forward, Sadao jumped from branch to branch, towards the edge of the Senju's territory.


----------



## Laix (Oct 29, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
APPLES

She spoke like what she said was a fact. Nobody would have the guts to lie to her, because if they did they would be "spilled on the ground afterwards". Sharp words from a sharp mouth.

"Now you wouldn't lie to a harmless girl like me. I only fight because bad men might get to me. I'm not even that good at it!" She teased with a childish voice, pouting with big, sparkly eyes. To Cael however, it felt strained.

"Okay..."

"If you killed him you would tell me, right? You wouldn't try to kill me would you?"

"If I was a murderer, why would I admit it so soon?" Cael asked, a question to himself too.

"You know you're handsome~"

"W-Where did this come from!?" Cael stumbled back a little, surprised by her sudden movements. "Ma'am, shouldn't you stay proffessional instead of flirting with young boys? I-I mean it's not like I didn't appreciate the comment! It's just uh...."


----------



## River Song (Oct 29, 2011)

*Sayuri Sato*

 "Ma'am, shouldn't you stay proffessional instead of flirting with young boys? I-I mean it's not like I didn't appreciate the comment! It's just uh...."

Dear God this boy was hopeless, and she just wasn’t putting up with it anymore. “Dear God grow a pair and get real, this is how these things work, you tell me what you know and you get to touch my boobs. Now you are either stupider than newborn baby or asexual to the extreme.”

She placed her head in her hands and let out an exasperated moan. “I wanted to do this without all the formalities but since you seem to be as knowledgeable as mentally retarded goat” she sighed as she raised har hand out her fingers moving beside each other, ready to snap.

“This sounds cheesy but the correct line here would be Take me to your leader.”


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 29, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~Aftermath~_

The Gentleman grabbed Noctis's arm and pulled himself up. "As you have learned to accept my ways, I shall learn to accept yours. Although I don't believe what you are doing is right." Noctis was still bothered by this, but he let it slide. The Gentleman chuckled and continued, "But I will accept it. Thank you again Prince you are different then what I had thought. Your not the man that kicks dirt in my face while I lie there." Noctis was getting a bit embarassed by his gratitude. "No... Your the man that gave me wings."

Noctis looked away from the Gentleman towards the opposite direction, "You do not need to be so formal." He felt like it was his responsibility to help the Gentleman. Noctis slowly turned to Ignis and Gladiolus, _"Anyways, I'd rather we get back fast before we bleed to death.."_ Noctis started to realize the pain pulsing from his shoulder. "_Well you heard, Noct._" Gladiolus went up to the Gentleman and put him around his back. "That must have been one rough fight." Gladiolus exclaimed.

Ignis carried Noctis when heading back to the Ranen Residence along side with the Gentleman and Gladiolus. Both arrived at a medical clinic to recover from their injuries.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 29, 2011)

*Uchiha ReiMei~

Trespasser~*

ReiMei sat in a tall tree as he watched the young girl. 

*What is she doing out at a time like this?*

ReiMei tried to focus his eyes closer on the girl who was seemingly lost, but for some reason she stood there not moving.

*Could she be a spy?*


ReiMei put on his headband as he leapt from the tree's crest landing softly and quietly on the ground.

*She can't be a Uchiha. Her clothes give that away easily.*

ReiMei's left hand firmly held his sheath in place as his right hand drew the katana held within the coal black sheath.


*Only one way to find out.*

ReiMei held his katana firmly as he focused chakra into his legs allowing him to travel a short distance in a short duration.

"See something you like?"

ReiMei drew his second katana as he stood ready for battle behind the girl.

*She looks like she's on the eve of puberty.*

ReiMei quickly dashed backwards to make space from this girl.

"State your business!"


ReiMei half heartedly clenched his katana, he couldn't strike down a girl especially one so young.

"The Uchiha have blocked the routes around here. It isn't a wise or safe idea to defy them. They show no mercy to those who cross them. Even if that means crossing the routes."

ReiMei quickly glanced around before clapping his hands together then interlocking them in a prayer sort of sign, as his katana poofed away in smoke he slowly approached the girl seeing as no-one was around.

"Listen, if the Uchiha catch you out here it could be very dangerous. I suggest you go back to your home . There is nothing but trouble and misery around these parts. And I wouldn't want some innocent lady getting caught in the middle of this battle."

Despite not being far from the fortress ReiMei was fully armored for battle. But this time his armor was as black as the night as well as his clothes underneath the armor and the mask he wore that managed to hide all his hair giving his body a profile-less makeup.


*Spoiler*: _ReiMei's Armor_ 






This exact outfit but completely black with armor like this



With two sword sheathes on either said that are just as black.




"Go now. I don't want any other Uchiha sighting you. Some of the others are as forgiving as me when it comes to outsiders."


ReiMei clapped his hands together again but this time summoning the katana as he sheathes them. Folding his arms over his chest once again.

"You should go now. If you need to talk to me at any point meet me at that giant tree over there."

ReiMei looked back towards the tree and back at the girl.
​


----------



## Kei (Oct 29, 2011)

Koe
When it all begins-Chapter Two

And that was all she said before Koe followed behind Nehi with a little sparkle in her eye. Her teacher was always there for her even when her family left her for the priest hood, even though they would probably think of it as a hopeful chance for their child to become more than someone that was in the village, Koe still felt lonely. The priesthood accepted her as one of their own and then some how Nehi saw qualities Koe couldn’t put her hand on.

“Teacher is there something bothering you?” Koe asked as she looked up to Nehi, the blank stare that seem like stone on her teacher face

Nehi didn’t say anything at first but soon Koe watch her stop, Nehi was turning to that of the clear blue sky before looking down and sighing…

“I wish to not let you get bothered in these things young Koe, even though you have the eyes of an adult, you are still a child at heart, and that is what is scaring me about the decision I am about to make.” Nehi said before turning to Koe, “Life will never be the same for you if you choose to come with me. I will hold you to the standards of the priestess from now on out if you do….”

Koe looked at her teacher confusingly, “Am I not the high priestess in training?” Koe asked, “I will always be held to your standards teacher and becoming the high priestess means I made the sacrifice of a lifetime which is my childhood…I am up to any challenge you bring fourth teacher.”

Nehi didn’t know what to say, either to be proud of her student for making a mature decision like she did without hesitation, or to be ashamed that the girl would give up her entire life and have yet to enjoy it. She looked down a slight pain expression went across her face before realizing what she was doing, showing weakness in front of her student. 

Nehi turned around and smiled, “I swear Koe…You are older than you look.” She said causing Koe to smile, Nehi smiled back it’s a wondering why she didn’t smile more, Koe was so beautiful when she smiled…

It was a shame from here on out she wouldn’t be able to so happily…

“So where are we going teacher?” Koe asked her excitement was clearly on her

Nehi looked up at the sky…

“To pursue the truth…” she answered


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2011)

*Takashi Aosuki*

Takashi was sitting on a boulder, his legs crossed as he was looking at the sky carefully. Clearly whoever that could see him would say that he was lost in his thoughts, he took off his bandages which for the moment, were just next to him. The same went for his T-shirt and shoes as they were just next to the bandages leaving him only with those navy blue shorts, the wound on his left arm not completely healed but it recovered enough for him to do as he pleased. That aura of rage coming from him was still there even though his face and his way of being would not show it. Placing his eyes on the clouds"What am i doing? This is so uncool"he said to himself knowing that such attitude was not like him at all only showing weakness.

In his left hand a metal file, taking a deep breath he thought it was time to get a little change of image, something that could reflect what he actually was aside from that relaxed personality of his, in the end he was nothing but a wolf in sheep?s clothing. 

*Minutes  later*

He was done with it, his body with some blood on it, specially his mouth was bleeding a little since he did it without much delicacy."It?s done"he said to himself, as he spoke his teeth bathed in blood could be seen, he shaved all of his teeth making each one of them look as if they were very sharp fangs. His aura filled with anger and confusion due to the real danger of restarting the war was gone, only leaving calmness in the boy."Think i should go over to this Uchiha stuff, it?s not good if Rokuto-san is doing everything alone"he said again to himself, in his way to that desolated part of the mountain, he heard the news, the Uchiha wasn?t standing there with their arms crossed while the Aosuki were doing their job. 

"Man, those Uchiha aren?t cool in the slightest."he said, his serenity returned to him in order to think properly what to do. The murderer, be it uchiha or not, should die by all means but there was no point in dragging things that much. Instead of asking them to deliver the culprit shouldn?t both clans track the person?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 29, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "I am afraid of the whole clan, the reason is about the sharingan. The clan members kill other in this village for their eyes to make them stronger. I cut out my eyes and the rumors are true they come tortured me for ansers or they waiting for me to break down again. They only want my eyes and you can guessed what is in the cave, that my eyes will not decay to only dirt." She took off her headband has her eyes were only black with no color to them, "It be much bettter if my eyes were closed than open, but the down side it could scare some one if they stare into those blank eyes of mine.
> 
> "I don't think they can fied my eyes at all, but putting the sharingan back in can be activated even though you are blind. The side effects of the sharingan can also make someone go blind on which sharinganyou have, probly it sounds like unfair deal to you. You are probly lucky on what type of village you in, it could be peaceful or could be like my village of the Uchihas."



*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue listened in silence as Moro explained her plight. 

Clans zealously protecting their power and seeking more was not unheard of. In Nue's country, a few of the neighboring ninja clans had somewhat similar harsh customs.

_... but to kill their own nakama for power..._

Nue had been raised not to judge another's way of life, but the fact that Moro had to live in fear from her own clansmen over something that was her birthright kind of annoyed Nue a little. Was Uchiha a clan of monsters?

Even as he thought that harsh thought, Nue glanced over at Moro who was seated on the grass, looking ahead with her sightless gaze as if her thoughts were far away in some distant place. Right here, right now, she wasn't a monster... 

Nue looked off into the view before Moro that she could not see. "You know", he started, recalling stories his father had told him. "The Kurokasa clan was formed by ninja who were rejected and fled from their native clans. All the cast-outs, the betrayed and the abandoned... in the distant past they came together and made a pact that if their clans would not look out for them, they would look out for each other. They would be a clan to those with no clan, and they made a house that all who needed it could call home. That is Kurokasa. That is what we came from and who we are. Blood relations, destinies... these things mean nothing to us. We simply watch over each other..."

Nue walked over to Moro and squatted by her side. "If ever you feel like you'd want to be in a place that accepted you as you are", Nue said quietly. "Seek out Kurokasa in the north..."

With that he promptly stood up and stretched. Uchiha territory certainly seemed to be a dangerous place, but Nue was glad he was fortunate enough to meet at least one friendly Uchiha.

"Well, Moro-san", Nue sighed, "I think it is time I was on my way. I wouldn't want to strain your relations with your clan members by my presence... let's meet again. Hopefully on that day, you'll be free from the things you fear, and you'll be able to see me... with your own eyes".

As Nue spoke to Moro, his voice seemed to grow softer. "I know it sounds corny, but if you're ever lonely, speak to me as if I'm by your side. You never know, I might just hear you. Kurokasa ninjas are masters of sound you know, hehehe..."

Like that, Nue disappeared, becoming no more than laughter on the wind.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 29, 2011)

*Maiko Kondo (First Person)​*

Things were pretty much the same today, the same it has been lately. The atmosphere around the area felt incredibly tense and hostile. I got the feeling that all it would take was a wrong move, maybe even just the sound of a pin hitting the ground and everything would fall through. Being as young I am I honestly don't know much of anything, but this world I'm being raised in, this time, era, period, now...it was nothing, but constant warfare.

Squelch...Squelch...Squelch

The sound of mud underneath my feet as I walked down a dirt path toward a small brown cabin not too far off into the distance, about two-hundred feet give or take if I had to guess. My arms laid still in-front of me with my hands crossed as I carried a small brown sack. I wore a weight robe or as my mother like to say a "Peerless robe white robe made of silk and designed with decorative feathers." She so enjoyed making a bigger deal out of it than it was.

The robe had a hood attached, with a similar design to the rest of the outfit made completely out of feathers. Hehe, every time I wear this I can't help, but think to how some people think of me as some kind of holy symbol. Though I can sort of understand where they get the idea, but I've never heard of any figure in my very short time here having green hair.

Knock, Knock, Knock

The sound of my hand gently rapping at the dark brown door of the oak cabin I had just arrived at. 

"I'm coming I'm coming." The gruff voice of an obviously older man could be heard on the other side of the door. As I stood outside and waited my eyes examined the door up and down as I usually do when I'm here. The very interesting thing about this door was that...it had no handle to speak of. A minute or two passed before the door opened revealing a blond haired man on the other side. "Maiko? Just what are you doing out here by yourself? You know how dangerous it is to be traveling alone!?" The older man scolded me.

He was young with a rather rugged face and stubble of hair. I once remember him telling me he looked older than he actually was because of his life as a shinobi. He had messy bangs, but surprisingly the back of his hair was neatly combed and he wore a simple blue and white kimono that was tied with an obi.

"I appreciate your concern, but my mother told me it was fine Mr. Yamanaka." I simply said in response. He simply sighed in defeat as he stretched out his hand and took the small bag away from me. "The usual I assume?" He asked cocking his eyebrow and looking down at me. "Of course the same amount as always. Twenty seeds of each for a total of one-hundred if you would please." I simply smiled as I looked up toward him. He nodded in acknowledgment while inviting me inside, but I declined as he told me he'd be back in a few minutes.

The man's full name was Yoshida Yamanaka. This house is where he lives and it's also his place of business, a flower shop that he runs. I tend to come back every three months or so to stock up on seeds for my own little project back home. Back when I was three his daughter lived here with him. Sadly for him death claimed her a few year later, becoming one of the numerous causalities during these outbreaks of violence and war across the entire country.

Death...the word itself is always associated with fear. Though death is very beautiful no matter how it comes to a person. The thought of dying gives one that last rush of adrenaline that makes you feel far more super human than you already are. You have that aspect of it or the look in the eyes of another as they realize it?s there time to go. It?s either such a fearful look of pain and anguish or one of peaceful serenity. To me though, the look of pain and anguish is above any and all, it gives one a high that can?t be experienced anywhere else. Its right up there with the rush of power one experiences when they?re push into a corner and all that awaits them is death.

"Twenty of everything just like you asked young one." Yoshida spoke as he came back toward the door, bending down and handing the brown pouch over to Maiko with a small smile on his lips. He broke me out of my deep thought, but I managed to nod my head and smile back giving a simple "Thank you" before reaching into my pocket to pay him until he stopped me. I looked up cocking my head to the side as I looked at him confused. "This one is on the house. Let this be my show of appreciation to you as such a loyal customer during these times. Say hi to your mother for me." He said before waving goodbye and treating back into his home with the door closing behind him.

...I really need to ask him how he does that.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 29, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

"Good bye my friend, maybe we will meet again, someday and the curse of life never ends intill you find that lover." "Do you know that Rakiyo is waiting for you, my dear. My falcon already told me a few things that been going on." "I have  feeling he already had sex with dear mother of mine and I hate being in a room of my own kind, sensai." Moro runs off to the Uchiha main compound to see what the meeting was about but she already know from the news that was already spreading through her village. Moro Sensai said to himself, Moro needs that operation soon." Moro ran as fast she could and shot a fire ball at the compound door to let her in, as usual she hated to be in here it reminder her of a prison than being protected. She felt for did not cared much at all as she did not enter the room.

She smelled Rakiyo,ReiMei, a unknown women, and Ryuhou. Ryuhou was another Uchiha in the clan as well. She did not want to enter as the meeting already begun and Rakiyo would only be pissed off from her late entrance. She only cracked the door sounding like the wind just pushed it a little. Her hearing pick up the conversation easy without no trouble. There was no sound to her staff as her sences could pick up what her eyes could not see. Her escuse of being late was she was seeing the psychologist of the clan, Moro was thinking kill me off for killing the person of the Aosuki clan. I was not even there, even though I have some sick twisted ideas running through my head. Another idea is being frame for going to see someone to get some stuff off their chest. This was making her go crazy again as she pulled out staff on her back and hit her side seeral hard blows, that was not pain to her it was only pleasure.

Moro had a feeling that one of the Uchihas talking in that room made have heard her noise, she already know that she alrived anyway by just sencing her. This already sounded boring to her and what was the plan to go after the killer anyway, to her it may already be another nice person, really inside a mad person anyway. She was hoping it was not Nue she already risk her life to just talk to a outsider for a few moments of her cold and lonrly life style. She should just make herself comfortable to just wait for some one to come out someone come to get her it was best to only listen to voices and the vocals if they got low or high. She sat on the ground just listening to everything and everysound.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 29, 2011)

*Maiko Kondo (First Person)​*
The trek back home wasn’t anywhere near as long as it was to come from home to Mr. Yamanaka’s flower shop. It took me no longer than an hour and walking through the mud once again to make back to the hut I shared with my mother.  On that same note there also wasn’t a large gap in time until I was seen walking through the small outlet our clan called home and the whispering began throughout the streets.

_“That’s her daughter.”_ 

“Good afternoon to you.” I nodded with a smile.

_“She seems like such a sweet girl.” “Pfft, don’t let her fool you. She’s just as sick as that woman.”_

“Good day ma’am I hope your're well.” I said sincerely as I passed by two older ladies with basket. Their hair was riddled with grey.  They both muttered under their voices given me an inaudible response and began conversing about something else, but all the while I could feel them staring hard into the back of my disappearing figure. I’m quite sure they were using the Byakugan to look into my body and see if I was really human or if I had some type of soul.

Quite silly isn’t it? Honestly it doesn’t stop there really to tell the truth. All of the Hyuga’s are not like that, but those were really just the stragglers or gossipers as a better word. The real hardcore things that are often said behind my back aren’t until I normally reach close to home. Opening my eyelids slightly I dart them off toward the side, the large grey cloud over head cast shadow over the land and made everything darker than what it was though I could still see those who were huddled together.

“Speak of the devil…literally.” I heard one of them whisper. I found it extremely uncivil to talk about one behind their back, but if one were to take part in such endeavors…at least try to be secretive about it. Speaking loudly and out in the open means to me that you want someone to hear. Well, I guess I would over hear them anyway considering I have to pass right back them on the way home. “Tsk…looks at her…trying to pretend she all rainbows and sunshine…makes me sick.” This voice belonged to a woman, the very noticeable lisp she had when she spoke allowed me to hone in and identify her.

Minoru Hyuga.

There was truly no love for me from her. One time she even destroyed a fence I built out of malice and said that a straggler had roamed into the village and did it.

“She carries the disease just like her mother. I don’t see why they have yet to be disowned. She doesn’t even have a Byakugan…” Another spoke. “Yea, they aren’t doing are clan any go-Good morning!” I spoke intentionally interrupting their conversation as I passed by. “I hope you all have jovial day today.” I smiled at them completely throwing them off their guard. They talked and gossiped about me as if I was an adult, but they always seemed to forget or maybe they even overlooked, the fact that I was nothing more than a small eleven year old girl, a child.

“Oh! Before I forget…” Before retreating I reached underneath and behind my robe, pulling out a small white flower. Walking in the middle of the group I held it out in front of Minoru. “I’d like you to have this. A present for looking out for me…” I spoke sweetly. The older woman was taken aback. Through barely open slits in my eyes I observed as she activated her Byakugan, more than likely to see if I had done something to it. After a few tense seconds she waved her very dark, midnight in shade, hair from out of her face as she bent down and gave me the biggest smile she could muster as she took the flower from out of my hand.

“Thanks you Maiko…it’s very beautiful. What kind of flower iss it?” She asked. “It’s a white lily.” I responded simply. “And what does it mean?” She asked, but with that I gave a polite bow and headed off on my way. As I grew further and further away from them…I could hear laughter. I assumed they were enjoying a nice joke at my poor young expense. It’s not like it really mattered anyway as I stopped ahead and turned my head all the way back. In the distance I could see them all beginning to walk off and go their separate ways. Opening my eyes to their full length the dark grey sclera that was an indication of a fusion between the blood of the Hyuga, my mother, and my father along with the ruby red iris I had inherited from my mother honed in on the flower, the white lily, I had given Minoru.

Normally when I gave one a flower I would speaks its name and tell them the meaning behind the name, but I omitted the latter just for Minoru’s sake. The white lily was indeed a very gorgeous and beautiful flower, but its meaning was anything other than pleasant.  “You wanted to know what the meaning of the flower was Minoru-san?  Why how rude of me it was to just walk away without telling you, when you asked.” Intently I watched as she continued to laugh and wave the flower around aimlessly.

“The meaning of the flower….”

She then nonchalantly tossed it to the ground as if it was some cursed object and spat on it.

"Is..."

Stepping on it and then digging into the earth as she crushed it with the heel of her foot.

"Death."

I spoke as I looked down at her disappearing figure like a feral cat stalking its prey. Once she was completely out of my sight I simply turned on my heels and began on my way back home.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2011)

*Ryuho Uchiha*
_Politics 101_

Ryuho watched the calm demeanor of his guardian as he stared this newcomer directly in the eyes. In his years with the Uchiha, Ryuho had come to notice that they were keen on keeping eye contact. It was a habit he too had grown accustomed to and he gathered it was because of their pride, the Sharingan. Before he could get wrapped up in the thoughts of something he himself could not attain he turned his attention back to Rakiyo and this Erza. 

Rakiyo radiated nothing but confidence even in spite of a potential war with the other clans on top of this stranger just being allowed to waltz into their stronghold. Ryuho took stock of Erza as she smiled and folded her arms across her chest bringing attention to it. Ryuho could feel his cheeks getting hot as he caught a peak of Erza’s rather buxom cleavage. 

"Well hey, it's only natural for those to join together if they're in a state of trouble, so that's exactly why I came here. To say it bluntly I want a treaty between clans, I don't care what the cost."

Ryuho shifted his gaze onto Rakiyo at this point awaiting a response from him after Erza laid her cards on the table. Her straightforwardness made her seem very sincere and thinking about it the fact that she walked into Uchiha territory alone just added to her sincerity. However Rakiyo was harder to read, he gave nothing away and clearly had this Erza Hozuki woman right where he wanted her considering her last sentence.

“You don’t care what the cost? Well now if I were a man of more base values I could really take advantage of a woman in your position. “ Rakiyo had a rather smug grin on his face as he addressed Erza. Toying with her because the fact was that she needed him more than he needed her. 

“In this world there is only truly one absolute. Love fades, money dwindles, but power Erza, that is forever. “ The shit eating grin on Rakiyo’s face turned to something far more stern as he continued- -

“The cost of doing business is power and territory. When I call for you in a time of need I fully expect for you to come running. You’ll allow the Uchiha access to your borders in order to do some import and export. And if I need the occasional job done you’ll do it. In exchange I’ll protect your clan from all the other big bad wolves. It is my right to change the terms of our agreement as I see fit.”

Ryuho had seen Rakiyo do business a few times; well this wasn’t exactly a fair business transaction if he was reserving the right to change the terms whenever he wanted. It was actually sort of ridiculous for him to request such a thing. And for him to ask this woman for her power? What was he playing at? Ryuho cleared his throat not waiting for Erza to respond.

“I know I’m speaking out of turn but I can’t endorse creating a treaty with some upstart clan when we have the Aosuki’s breathing down our neck. If they catch wind of this they’ll go running to…”

“That is not your concern. We are the Uchiha and we will not be trifled with. They ruffle our feathers we start plucking theirs. It’s that simple Ryuho. Never show weakness to your enemies only show them your increasing strength.” Ryuho simply nodded as Rakiyo turned his attention back to Erza.

“Well do you accept my terms?”


----------



## Laix (Oct 30, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
IMPATIENCE ISN'T A VIRTUE

The girl began to grow impatient, throwing insults at him in a very frank yet slightly sarcastic manner, one that was common with people (especially girls) with big egos. Cael realised that she was one of those people judging by her actions and words, which made him begin to dislike her.

"This sounds cheesy but the correct line here would be 'Take me to your leader'."

"My father isn't available right now to speak," Cael answered firmly, taking on a more serious approach to the situation. The girl was rude, so there was no need for Cael to be nice. "If you want to speak to someone... You can speak to me!"

It was so difficult to get those words out, but out they came. His father probably was available to talk, but Cael wanted for once to be involved in the business of his father's. Afterall, it would only be 10 or so years before Cael would take over.

That's if his father still isn't a prick.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 30, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha *

The only thing she heard from the head Uchiha wach just crap, to Moro he wanted more than what was said and it also included sex to her. If it was not that their was a loop pole that Erza could not get out when the time comes even though the safty of her own clan. She started to think about her own clan as it only wanted more power till it collapsed on mistakes and dislusion. Moro was still thinking I play your games Rakiyo, your least favorite Uchiha will go by the rules of a Uchiha. Don't mess with me, as there is one thing I truly about is taking down some Uchiha's myself even though I only I have little power and Jutsu to deal with right now. She simple walked down the hall way it was no problem to hear a few distance away from honing on her sentive hearing.

Her sensai jumped in front of her, "what is your opion on this matter, "another crazy idea that you may denia. I want you to kill my mom and which Uchiha she is with. You have time to think as I am going off with the other Uchihas to captured this killer." "I will think about this, are you thinking about being a missing nin, find my cousin is name is ... Adahy. Right now do not go off and do something crazy, you have to be here for you clan members even though you hate them. If you say anything else about this Rakiyo will put you in a intustiute for crazy people." Mooro was thinking he can try, she has nobody was behind her back at any point. She took off her head band around her eyes and looked at her Sensai with those black eyes with nothing to her eyes at all. Her sensai left as Moro went back to the door to listen back in and what was the political movement that sucks even more than the hatrid that is fueled and blinded by.


----------



## River Song (Oct 30, 2011)

*Sayuri Sato*
Accendendis Decoco

He was lying she could tell, or he was intimidated by her cleavage, either way she was pissed. ?So Nasaki-kun, why did you take so long to say that, surely such a sentence is eveneasily said with your limited mental capacity, or maybe I?ve over ?estimated your cranial skills because you managed to dress yourself properly, or did someone else do it.? 

Provocation. Sayuri?s favourite interrogation technique,, she would taunt them and then they would  snap, and then she could either accuse the Nasaki of being hostile, or kill him and blame it on the Uchiha murderer, whichever one fit the situation.

She raised her right hand, a select array of the tattoo?s glowing red as fire chakra surged through them, culminating at five swirls on her finger tips. ?Moeru Kasai: Ignite?

*SNAP!!!
*
Ten minuscule balls of fire, five in front of Cael, Two behind Sayuri and three behind Cael. They appeared in an instant, oxygen catching fire as her fire chakra pulsed out of her. They began to almost dance around cael, disappearing when they moved directly into the sunspath before reappearing as they exited the other side. 

The dance came to a halt, Sayuri?s face now holding a serious grimace; she didn?t like this, when she killed him, if that became necessary he would most likely scream, and while Sayuri was good she was not good enough to tackle an entire clan.

?Use your head and Stop. Lying. To. Me.?


----------



## Kei (Oct 30, 2011)

*Koe*
When It All Begins- Chapter Three​
?It seems the Uchihas are making their move??

Koe looked up into the air at Nehi statement, the wind blew, throwing the young girls hair into disarray, yet she still couldn?t feel what her teacher was feeling.  Nehi continued to move and Koe followed her until the moment that the trees around them disappeared and the grass was stained with dry blood. Koe covered her nose as the air reeked of death.

The flies were already on their move, flying around the patch of blood that was dry and had stuck to the blades of grass. Koe watched as her teacher got closer and then leaned down, she knew that she wasn?t like her teacher so she stayed behind and watched her teacher perform some type of hand signs before gliding her hands over the patch of grass?

?I don?t believe it an Uchiha?? Nehi said, ?The Uchiha are proud people, but I doubt they are that airheaded to start a war with the Aosuki?s.?

Koe shook her head, ?You are right teacher they are not air heads?. They are border line on retardation?.? 

Nehi looked at Koe, who wore a frown on her face, and with that Nehi wondered when Koe would let herself loosen up. The thought of the girl always having this grudge against the world made her shiver inside.  Koe saw the worry on her teacher face and though she accepted that she wasn?t going to be like the past priestesses, she knew that with her realistic thinking that she would protect the village better.

The Uchiha?

No one would decline that it would take much to launch them in the war with themselves. They were a bunch of people in fighting with each other, having to take someone close to you life for power, what kind of life was that!? Where you couldn?t trust anyone and everyday was a fight, Koe freely frowned down on the Uchiha clan, and didn?t care about the repercussions of it all?

?Koe you will realize the life that you were born into isn?t a good life, nothing is ever good, and nothing is ever bad.? Nehi explained to her student as she began to do some hand seals, ?It?s when we think it, it becomes so, what they do with themselves or their clan?s members are all up to them??

?Even if it?s dangerous?? Koe asked her teacher, pure malice was coming from her tone, ?They are nothing but heathens! Born to kill, breed to fight, and they live to see others die!? 

??.? Nehi didn?t say anything, ?You will learn one day Koe, that not everything you believe is the truth??

Nehi than proceeded to slam her hand on the ground creating a portal of some sort, it glowed a reddish color as something crawled out. It was a tiny black cat that had jumped into the hands of Nehi, who turned to Koe.

_?You calllllleeeddddd~? _the cat purred delightfully at it master

Nehi smiled, ?Yes we want to pursue the truth??

Koe looked at her teacher, ?Truth??

?What truth??


----------



## Laix (Oct 30, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
HOSTILITY

Her patience was gone.

 Eight tiny fireballs began to surround Cael - five in front of him and three behind, while there was another two behind the caster, Sayuri. They began to bounce and dance around Cael almost like they was threatening him. But the most intimidating one here was Sayuri by far. Her hair was almost on fire itself.

As Sayuri's expression took on a serious grimace, the dance stopped. The fireballs became still, their heat still making the young Nasaki sweat.

"Use your head and stop. Lying. To. Me."

She spoke with her teeth clenched and her eyes sharper than an eagle's locked on him. It was almost frightening at first, but Cael slowly managed to gain the courage and strength to stand up to this almost-stranger.

"They say wind fuels fire, therefor weaker then it. However, I don't believe in what 'they' say..." He began, unsheathing his sword with a nonchalant expression. He swallowed the last of the saliva in his throat, taking a glance at Sayuri knowing that a battle was imminent.


----------



## Kei (Oct 30, 2011)

*Breaking Point
-Boiling Over-*​
It was night again, like the other night, and the night before it. Everything was sleep again in this little world, the quite skies, the bugs that were singing their tune of a short life, and the wolves that were moving out. Everything was just another simple night to him, even though blood leaked down his hands and a blank expression was drawn upon his face?

Every night was just so simple?

Even though he killed another person, even though that person screamed louder than ever, and even though the last person who he killed eyes were still on his mind. Everything was just simply the same, the man?s red eyes and red hair were darker with the splatters of blood that some how got on his face. A lifeless man, a man that seemed to be bored with life, and everyone else?s life?

Why couldn?t they all just die?

It would have been better if no one ever had lived and he wasn?t even born, because maybe everything wouldn?t have been so fucked up. Yes, why couldn?t he never been born, life would have been as empty as his dreams last night because even though death was a constant friend, it was just another thing. Like pissing in the toilet, that was what killing was for him, no excitement, no enjoyment, nothing, and that was the way he liked it?

The man lay before the tree as he took a deep breath and slid to the ground, just to rest his eyes?

Everything was just so tiring?

?Why are you stopping?? a female voice asked, it seemed weak, yet at the same time something that a young girl would carry, ?You have to do it?I played my part you have to play yours??

??? He didn?t answer her for a minute, the thought of turning around and seeing her face was too much for him, but he knew that she was behind that same tree with him. 

??? The female didn?t say anything but her hands slid down to his hands and grabbed it tightly, sharing a bond that no one else shared between the two, ?I know we can do it?I can feel it? Soon everything we are working on is going to be accomplished??

??.?

?Brother?? she said simply as she turned to him, and embraced his head into her chest, ?I?ll do the rest, I can see that you been though so much?I?ll take the stage for the final act??

The man grabbed her shirt from the back tightly to the point where he ripped her shirt a bit, ?No?We do this together?? he said as he finally opened his eyes and saw the girl with long blue hair looking down at him, but not so much looking at him?

Because the girl?s eyes were gone and the fact of that matter was she wore a black scarf around her eyes?

?Big brother?? she simply said before kissing his forehead and getting up, ?Please be careful from now on??

The man watched as she disappeared into the sky, ?I will?Watch me?.?


----------



## River Song (Oct 30, 2011)

*Sayuri Sato*
_Vento ignem_

He moved his hand to his Katanna, steel versus fire huh, the victor was obvious.The msall balls of fire started to move again. Orbiting Sayuri like electrons flying around a nucleus. Her red eyes narrowed. 

?I would just stand still, if I miss we wouldn?t want to start a forest fire so close to your home would we,? she said in a satirical voice, she knew she couldn?t actually do that or she would be killed but the idea was amusing all the same.

?They say wind fuels fire, therefor weaker then it. However, I don't believe in what 'they' say..."

She visibly scoffed, almost choking on her ironic laughter. ?You naive little boy, you actually think you?re dealing with an average fire user. Let me break it down for you. Keeping these small lights alive does not need any of my chakra, the only chakra needed is to light them in the first place and to move them. Unlike other fire jutsu, I have set fire to air itself.? She chuckled at the idea of using a wind jutsu against her

?What I?m doing is essentially wind release but using fire chakra, using wind against this would only fuel its flame, and it would be engulfed.? She was telling the truth but there was one part she was keeping from him, if a fire got to large she would lose control, but that was unlikely to happen.

?Anywhoo let?s get down to business.? She said cheerfully as the fire sped towards him, and Sayuri running after it aiming a roundhouse kick at him.


----------



## Laix (Oct 30, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
BATTLE

"Who's the naive one?"

The words were simple as Sayuri sped towards him with the dozen or so fireballs ahead of her. Cael ripped a tag from the holder in his hands, before holding it out before him. A large gust of wind erupted out, clashing with the fire. Due to the wind being stronger then the fire however, it blew it out before continuing on towards Sayuri.


----------



## Real Talk (Oct 30, 2011)

*Naga Ouka*

Naga ran along the river, his eyes focused on the running waters. He had forgotten his way back to the village, and was starting to pay for not investing in a map. Naga's eyes moved back to the path he ran along after hearing a voice; finally noticing a person in front of him he grinned with joy.

"Finally a way out of this damned labyrinth!", he mumbled, speeding up to catch the stranger.


----------



## River Song (Oct 30, 2011)

*Sayuri Sato*











Heh. he had unleashed a wind attack from a piece of paper, nice party trick, but then again, paper burns. She moved backwards the wind chasing her as she jamp into the open air.

*SNAP!!!* 

The gust of air sort of inverted, catching fire entirely before focusing into perfect arrows and flying towards the young Nasaki leaving a blazing trail behind them, spark visible in the air. She turned away and sprinted into the under growth, not waiting for the results of her attack. Due to the wind attack the arrows were bigger and hotter than normal.

She reached a tall tree; she ground her heels into the tree?s bark as she climbed the humongous wooden monstrosity. She reached a perch overlooking the clearing, her eyes skimming for the boys  presence.

She would do this, she would kill him, and she would win. She would prove to her Father she was not useless, she would prove she was loyal, she would prove she was disciplined, she would prove that she could do this, and most of all she would prove that she deserved everything.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 30, 2011)

*The Gentleman*
_Wounds_

He had been taken back to the Ranen clan's town and was now laying in bed in a medical tent. His chest bandaged heavily and medical ninjas coming to and from every once in a while to administrate medicine. He was told that he would make a full recovery, although it would take a week or so and then his body would probably be rather slow and sore for at least another week after that. Overall the damage wasn't to severe, and it was all worth it in his mind. To be able to actually test the strength that he had been spending years building up. He now knew his capabilities.

A medical ninja came in to his room at that moment. She came in with a welcoming smile and a tray of food. She slowly approached the bed and handed her patient his food and then took a seat besides him.

"How are you feeling?" Her eyes drifted over and examined the man's bandaged chest. 

"Sore, yourself?" His voice had returned back to normal now and once again was warming and comforting to all. She giggled and then stood up and walked out leaving The Gentleman with a smile on his face. He laid back and put his food to the chair besides his bed, and then began drifting off in thought of his battle.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu packed his bags and prepared. This search might last long but Fugetsu would not give up he had to find the the missing senju. The clan leader has gave him this mission I must. Fugetsu headed out the clan and begin running. Okay where should I check. Maybe the Uchiha clan I heard that this missing senju hates uchiha and probably got kidnapped by the for trying to fight them Fugetsu said in his head. Fugetsu stopped running. Damn it the uchiha area has been blocked. By the looks of it so has the Aosuki clan. Now what do I do Fugetsu said in a voice losing hope from the search.


Fugetsu punched a tree. Where are you!!! he yelled.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

*Ketsueki Fennikkusu*

It was a bright sunny day. Ketsueki was runing around the forest. He felt the heat signature of to people walking by. It was a couple wandering around. He then smiled. He ran in front of the couple crying. Aww whats wrong little boySaid the woman. Ketsueki just kept on crying. Come on buddy answer Said the guy. The girl and the guy walked up close to Ketsueki.


Ketsueki opened his eyes wide and smiled. He then used his blood needle technique to brutally impale and murder the couple. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ketsueki laughed with amusement. He begin walking normal with blood all over him like nothing happened. He then spotted a ninja heat signature near a garden and smiled running towards it.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

*Tenshi Hyuga*

Tenshi was still spying throw the blocking of the uchiha clan wandering what was going on. This is not good. I have a bad feeling a war may happen. Tenshi heard someone calling her name. Teshi!!! Oh hi uncle Tenshi said nervous. Sorry about sneaking off I was just Spying!!! The uncle grab Tenshi arm. You had me worried lets go.

Yes uncle. But I have a bad feeling a war will happen. I know Tenshi but that war does not involve us But but wars are bad. I know its not are clan to worry about but still everything can be settled with peace. Thats enough Tenshi Yes uncle Tenshi said with a tear.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 30, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]*

The conversation started when the black haired man suggested:

“You don’t care what the cost? Well now if I were a man of more base values I could really take advantage of a woman in your position. “ 

After hearing this statement she quickly turned her head. She didn't give a shit about things of that manner, and hell she figured she never would. However he was correct, that was a bad position she had put herself into. If it had been someone else they may have proposed this very subject. Of course she would deny it but that wouldn't be to good for her either.

“In this world there is only truly one absolute. Love fades, money dwindles, but power Erza, that is forever. “ 

She knew this already, that's why she wanted to get stronger...no she needed to be stronger to be able to protect her clan. Even if she filled them with love, or if she was a billionaire, that wouldn't protect her clan. No, power was the only and true necessary way of living.

“The cost of doing business is power and territory. When I call for you in a time of need I fully expect for you to come running. You’ll allow the Uchiha access to your borders in order to do some import and export. And if I need the occasional job done you’ll do it. In exchange I’ll protect your clan from all the other big bad wolves. It is my right to change the terms of our agreement as I see fit.”

However after hearing the terms she was a bit taken back. She could understand them using her power when they see fit, but being able to change the terms...now that...

Before she could speak up one of the Uchiha blurted out the faults of this treaty, and how the Aosuki may partner with someone. But Raikyo quickly dismissed this, as he said that they had enough power to deal with them. Then he readdressed Erza as he said:

“Well do you accept my terms?”

Erza calmly explained:

"I agree with most of those terms...I am the one that needs you, not the other way around, so I can see why these rules are valid...However being able to change the terms whenever you see fit, what's the reason for this? Are you expecting me to agree to this when you can change something from what I deem fair to something completely irrational?"

She didn't try to raise her voice much, but this man was very cunning...in this situation he was in control. However if she were to agree to it the way it was now then he could possibly control her entire life, and she wasn't bargaining that here.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 30, 2011)

*Maiko Kondo (First Person)​*
A few minuscule minutes after my brief encounter with all the gossips and Minoru I had finally reached a place of solitude, a place where no one would talk behind my back and then smile in my face, a place where I was accepted and not thought of as some bastard child who would leave a stain on the legacy of the Hyuga.

I was finally home.

The accommodations were quaint, just what one would think with only two people living there. A burgundy colored hut with a triangular roof with one window in the front. This house was much smaller than our original home with my father, but I remember mother mentioned with this being an era of war and the clan moving from time to time having unnecessary baggage would only slow us down. There was a grassy trail I walked down that led to the door of my house, having gone through it so many times the grass eventually flattened and refused to grow back.  A few seconds later I stood in front of my door, but it was only a brief stop as I turned the wooden handle and poked my head in.

?I?ve just returned from Yamanaka-san?s house, I?ll be in the garden if you need me!? I yelled inside checking in with my mother before closing the door back and heading over just nine or ten  feet to the east of my house.  There stood a very small and poor makeshift fence made from the wood of nearby trees in the area. It stretched about fifty-meters, but it was no more than a little over two feet. Every time I look at it I can?t help, but shake my head and chuckle at how ridiculous it looked. I made it about five years ago?putting me at six years old. My mother offered to build it for me, but I was determined to do it myself and thus this monstrosity was born. Though I can?t help myself, but be proud of it deep down.

???I really need to tear this eyesore down.? I mumbled to myself as I walked from out the grass and onto the patch of dirt where my garden lay. Courtesy of my mother I had her clear the whole area of grass leaving nothing, but dirt so it wouldn?t interfere with the growth of my flowers. Strolling inside the fence and toward an empty patch of land I sat down and began unearthing the soil. It was time to do some work.

Hours Later?

Dirt, sweat, grime I was covered in all this though I had finished my task. I now stood over a nearby patch, already flowering with a canister and watering them. I focused and stared very intensely as the water flowed down the stem of the flowers and hitting the ground. These flowers I had the pleasure of water at the moment were called White Narcissus and they stood for ?Selfishness.? Yes these I had to plant in an area by themselves, any other flower around them would always wither and die because they were too arrogant share the supply of water. How funny is it that a group of these flowers grow and prosper on their own, but when put with another kind they show their true nature?

?Some would call that complexity, but the fact of the matter is?there's nothing complex or hard to understand about it. They're just selfish whores.?


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

Cjones said:


> *Maiko Kondo (First Person)​*
> A few minuscule minutes after my brief encounter with all the gossips and Minoru I had finally reached a place of solitude, a place where no one would talk behind my back and then smile in my face, a place where I was accepted and not thought of as some bastard child who would leave a stain on the legacy of the Hyuga.
> 
> I was finally home.
> ...





*Ketsueki Fennikkusu*


Ketsueki followed the heat signature to the garden and seen somebody. He smiled. He slowly went closer to the person and start crying. He was hoping for the crying to get the person attention. He begin walking up close to the person crying even more. Hoping for her to feel sorry for him and put her guard down so she can be killed by him.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 30, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

They were both taken in by the medical ninja at the hospital, but they were seperated from that point. Noctis having a more minor injury than the Gentleman's, it was understandable. Noctis was sent into a medical tent, and was put onto a bed. Noctis while still grabbing onto his injured shoulder, had thought of what would have happened if the Gentleman hadn't shown up. 

Noctis's original intent was to train with Ignis and Gladiolus to attempt to unlock his eyes, those special eyes that have been kept hidden somewhere within his body. Seeing after his mother had died, Noctis did not think about developing his eyes due to depression. The Surigan is a key technique he would need in order further develop his strength. Everyone around Noctis's age in the Ranen clan had attained the power of the Surigan. But that did not keep the Prince's head down, he believes that he can follow out his mother's wish and lead the Ranen clan with pride. 

The Medical ninja observed Noctis's injury, "How did a member of the royal family like you get injured so badly." Noctis didn't know if this was an insult or a ignorant comment. He had kept silent and waited for him to heal his shoulder. The medical ninja went up to the Prince and started to perform Medical ninjutsu. After 10 minutes of the technique he had used, Noctis's bones in his shoulder were aligned back to normal. The medical ninja then had wrapped bandages around his arm. _"Now don't do anything reckless for the next 2 days and you should be fine." _With that, the medical ninja had left the tent. 












Gladiolus and Ignis were standing right outside the tent. Noctis popped out of the tent only to see Ignis with an annoyed expression on his face. _"If you have not challenged that boy, you would have avoided getting yourself into this state."_ Noctis looked at Ignis and kept walking forward, ignoring him. Ignis was infuriated with his behavior but cooled off. _"Now, I want to know a faster way I can develop my Surigan. The only reason, I brought you two with me was because of that."_ Noctis said as he walked down the hallway with his right hand in his pocket while Ignis and Gladiolus were walking behind him.

Ignis corrected his eyes, _"Us being there would not have helped. Even if you trained for 40 years to attempt to unlock the eye, you would fail. Even if you know the old teachings of our clan, you would not be able to do it. The only way you can unlock your eyes, is proving yourself that you have your own 'true' goal. Do that, and your eyes will come to you just as they did to the rest of the clan."_ _"Noct, don't be too worried. The rest of the clan believes you will unlock your eyes. No matter how long, they will still stay faithful to you."_ Gladiolus remarked. 

_"True goal? Isn't becoming the leader of the Ranen clan my true goal?"_ He thought in his head. _"Could it be something else I don't know about?!"_ Noctis stopped walking and stood on his spot. He thought of what Gladiolus had said. The moment that wind blew through his hair, he turned around and looked at his two loyal guards. _"It's good to know that the clan feels that way about me. I'll work harder to find my 'true' goal."_ Noctis looked outside the window seeing the Night shine down upon him. _"More importantly, It was awfully nice and unsual of you helping a complete stranger. Did something happen recently?"_ Ignis asked out of curiosity. Noctis had nothing to say but, _"You two are dismissed."_ Ignis's question was left unanswered. _"...Understood."_ Ignis and Gladiolus both nodded and left Noctis to himself. 

The last thing left to do was for Noctis to visit the boy he had fought today, the Gentleman. Noctis walked towards the tent the Gentleman was in. He saw a female medical ninja leaving that tent, with a smile on her face. Noctis had entered the tent to see the Gentleman wrapped heavily in bandages. _"How are you holding up?"_ Noctis put his back against the tent wall, and slid his left hand in his pocket. _"I feel like I should be the one taking responsibility of causing our fight to happen..." _

He sighed, _"When I first saw you off in the distance, I had to take my measures to assume you were after me for the bounty on my head. It was unusual to see you walking towards me when a regular wanderer would just pass by."_ Noctis compared the bandages he was given to the Gentleman's. He felt bad, but he did not want to express his emotion at the same time.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 30, 2011)

*Java Kyomasuki*

The two Kyomasuki ran through the intensive woodlands that plagued the surrounding region and didn't let up. Ordered by their clan leader to go investigate the Uchiha Aosuki crisis that had recently come up. Hoping to ease the Kyomasuki out of it and allow trading to go back to what it once was. They where on a mission, a mission they would never accomplish.

As the two Shinobi approached the opening to a small field that made almost a perfect circle in the woodland around it Java stopped dead in his tracks and through a hand out behind him motioning for his smaller companion to stop as well. With inquisitive eyes Simon opened his lips to ask a question only be quickly shushed and beckoned to hide behind a tree. Once they where both under significant cover Java whispered softly into Simon's ear. "There is someone up ahead." Simon turned around and gave a look of questioning. Why where they stopping for someone? Isn't it normal to see many people around the land scape?

*"Why are we stopping for someone?"* His voice came out quickly and quietly.

"Uchiha Aosuki crisis, can't trust anyone." Simon nodded and then looked forward. Who was this person ahead?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2011)

*Takashi*

He was running all the way towards Rokuto?s place, he wanted the head of the clan to explain him properly what was going on since the boy just let himself got carried away by what some of the members of the clan told him though he wanted to hear it from his godfather?s mouth. As he runs through the street, some of the members of the clan would look at him with warm eyes as others would look at him curiously for the mere fact that his teeth were sharpened in that way, not that it was something that coudl surprise them but certainly, the people that would have looked at him the last day could ensure that he did not looked like that.

His run did not last long as he arrived to the place. Entering he saw Rokuto coming out from the building with a smile as apparently the man was prepared to leave the town the Aosuki clan lived in at the mountains."What?s up Takashi? I thought you would be training around this time."the man said with that easy going attitude of his. Takashi looked at the man for a second before answering as relaxed as always"Yeah, i was".

The man with the red cloak looked at the boy for a second before sighing"?kay What do you want to ask?"he questioned, it was pretty obvious that the Aosuki boy would not go all the way to his place only to say hello."Just want ya to explain me all this stuff with the Uchihas properly"he said. After that both Aosukis entered the house of the leader and Rokuto started to explain everything to Takashi. Throughout the time the man was explaining everything to him, the boy would only nod without even a small change in his expression.

"And that?s it" Rokuto said finishing with the explanation"Anyway what?s up with that look of yours? are you a wild beast or what?"he asked before laughing"Not really, I thought I needed an image change"he answered"Also are ya going somewhere? looked like that when I arrived"Takashi mentioned as he stood up"Wanna come? We?re heading to Senju Territory""Why?".....

"A treaty, those Uchiha aren?t that good in assassination or in handling long fights, actually we could kick their asses if we wanted but...Those eyes of them are annoying"he said and with that takashi and the clan?s head left.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 30, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Ketsueki Fennikkusu*
> 
> 
> Ketsueki followed the heat signature to the garden and seen somebody. He smiled. He slowly went closer to the person and start crying. He was hoping for the crying to get the person attention. He begin walking up close to the person crying even more. Hoping for her to feel sorry for him and put her guard down so she can be killed by him.



*Maiko Kondo​*
Row by row I watered the flowers ever gently. I even took some time hold a brief conversation with each and every row. I was once told by another Hyuga that flowers understand speech and it helps them grow faster by talking to them and I was encouraged to do so. I wasn’t led astray and year after year it seemed that what was said was indeed true. Doing this sent me into my own little blissful world, but today I was brought out of my world abruptly by…a very irritating and grating noise.

It grew louder and louder to the point…I felt my soul had even become annoyed by it.

Swiftly whipping my head behind me, I had a full view of my deep green hair before finally seeing where that noise was coming from. There was some boy by my fence, through barely open slits I observed this person and watch as this person got closer and closer and closer and they noise coming out of this persons mouth got louder and louder as this person moved closer.  Another interesting thing I took of note was how dirty this person seemed to be. Their clothes stained and from the look of things this person was older than me. Keep my gaze I was faintly able to make out that this person was a male. Maybe he got separated from his people?  Perhaps he ran away because of how dirty he was and didn’t want to bathe?

He was very filthy.

I really didn’t know what to think of this. People barely come to visit me at all so this couldn’t have been a friend and he didn’t look like a Hyuga. The only people that come up this way are friends of my mom and they usually didn’t go anywhere near my garden. This was such a strange occurrence to me for someone other than my mother to even approach me of their own volition. 


“…I’m sorry, but do you need bath? If you just go further up the road I’m sure someone could help you.” I said sweetly with an equally sweet smile before moving on to group of flowers. _“I’m sure all he needs is a bath. He’s very filthy. Hopefully someone farther up can help him.”_ I continued thinking to myself as I began my process of watering and talking again.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

Cjones said:


> *Maiko Kondo​*
> Row by row I watered the flowers ever gently. I even took some time hold a brief conversation with each and every row. I was once told by another Hyuga that flowers understand speech and it helps them grow faster by talking to them and I was encouraged to do so. I wasn?t led astray and year after year it seemed that what was said was indeed true. Doing this sent me into my own little blissful world, but today I was brought out of my world abruptly by?a very irritating and grating noise.
> 
> It grew louder and louder to the point?I felt my soul had even become annoyed by it.
> ...



*Ketsueki Fennikkusu*

Ketsueki continues crying and nods when he hears her say.
??
I?m sorry, but do you need bath? If you just go further up the road I?m sure someone could help you

As soon as she looks away he has a devilish smile and begins crying again hoping for her to allow her in the Hyuga clan so he can slaughter people for fun. He then smiled and walked along with Maiko not crying or not saying any thing else. Just a smile.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 30, 2011)

*The Gentleman*

As Noctis entered his tent he hadn't noticed. Gone into a world of reenactment and thought about the battle. A large smile spread across his face and his eyes glowed. The Prince finally spoke and with his words he brought The Gentleman back into reality. _"How are you holding up?"_ He leaned against the adjacent tent wall and slid a hand into his pocket. _"I feel like I should be the one taking responsibility of causing our fight to happen..." 
_ The Gentleman looked over at his bandages and at first gave a look of neutrality to Noctis before cracking up with laughter. He beckoned for the Ninja to come closer to him and then he spoke, with his voice of home baked bread. "Oh? I'm doing fine. They said I would be able to go within a few more hours of medical treatment and then after that I would make a full recovery in about a week, well... All from being sore that they said would last for another week after that even." 

He yawned and then looked over at the food that occupied the seat next to his bed, he quickly sighed to himself and then picked it up and set it on his lap, taking. Taking a large bite of bread and then quickly swallowing it down he began to speak again. "Hey, I challenged you to that fight to begin with right? I was the leading drive in that dispute. Hell, even if I wasn't I would like to thank you. You let me test out my strength, I've been wanting to do that for years." His eyes drifted over to the seat and he quickly swallowed another bite of bread. "Take a seat if you would like." The Prince instead sighed, _"When I first saw you off in the distance, I had to take my measures to assume you were after me for the bounty on my head. It was unusual to see you walking toward me when a regular wanderer would just pass by."_ 

The Gentleman's eyebrows raised in a look of interest and then once again looked over at the bandages on his chest. "Eh, you have to do what is necessary for survival right? I know all about that, how do you think I avoided all those missing ninjas this whole time?" He was discretely referring to the question that Noctis had asked in the fight earlier, how he had managed to not come across one outlaw this whole time. He smiled a tricky smile and then began again. "Besides this is also a new experience for me, never really been invited into a village, much less a medical tent."  He paused in thought for a moment and examined the slight view he could see outside his tent, a man walked by with a basket of groceries. "Hm, I may stick around more. Didn't get to see much of the town on the way in, passed out on your friends back and all... Maybe for find that cute nurse from earlier." He chuckled and watched Noctis face for it's reaction and then suddenly all at once his face ceased to be amused. He took on a devious grin and then eyed his companions bandages.

"Say Noctis I want you too do something for me... I want a rematch in a few months to a years time. I want to see you again once I have regained my strength and excelled it even further, and until that moment I don't want to see you, nothing personal I just don't want to know what I'm up against." as he finished his thought he added one last thing in, "And next time, I want us both in hospital beds. Side by side having a laugh and talking about what happened" He cocked his mouth to the side and let out a joking and competitive grin.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu ran searching and searching. But he had a limit of how much he could search.He went as far as between The Uchiha and Aosuki territory. Fugetsu punches a tree. I CANT FIND HIM!!!!! Fugetsu said in anger while panting from all the searching. I cant believe I failed like this. I must wait until the blockage is gone to continue the mission. I guess I will report to lord Azuma that the mission was unsuccessful..Fugetsu said with a sigh.

Fugetsu begin walking slowly back to the Senju territory disappointed. Don't worry fellow Senju we will find you. But I guess it wont be now. Fugetsu said again with a sigh.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2011)

*Takashi/Rokuto*

"mmm...Do ya really know how to arrive?"Takashi asked while walking behind Rokuto, the man was walking completely proud of himself, with an aura of complete confidence surrounding him though for the boy it just felt as if they were walking without a destination."Of course not, i know how to arrive to the territory they claimed but i have never stayed there at all" the Aosuki said smiling as his godson couldn?t do anything but sigh. Certainly Rokuto was a monster while fighting, after all he was one of the greatest genius in the history of the clan but that easy going attitude of him could turn him into a careless person, probably from some point of view it was even his fault that those three members of the clan died. 

"Don?t worry, we will find a way to arrive there."the man spoke as they arrived to the limit of the territory where some Aosukis were.*"Rokuto-sama! What are you doing here?"*one of the men asked but the clan?s head just moved his hand as if it was nothing important"Just some business I have with the Senju, Takashi will be my escort"the boy just nodded, agreeing with his guardian.



> Fugetsu begin walking slowly back to the Senju territory disappointed. Don't worry fellow Senju we will find you. But I guess it wont be now. Fugetsu said again with a sigh.



"...."Takashi looked in the direction from where that voice came only to see another boy, by his look he was around his age."This smell....AHAH! You are a senju!!" Rokuto said Taking the boy from his jacket and raising him from the ground tough the action was more like a playful one than anything else."How do ya know that? Also I think you should put him down"Takashi stated as Rokuto did as the boy said a bit ashamed before answering"It?s easy each person have a different smell that identifies us as individuals but the members of a clan have in each of their scents something that identifies them as members of certain clan....Dunno how else to explain it." 

"so that?s it..."he said with boredom.

"Anyway, could you lead us to where the leader of your clan is? We are from the Aosuki clan. I?m the leader Rokuto Aosuki"the man introduced himself after the question"I?m Takashi Aosuki"the youngster introduced himself as well, his sharp teeth showing as he speaks."So, will you? I would like to talk about something important with you clan?s head."


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Takashi/Rokuto*
> 
> "mmm...Do ya really know how to arrive?"Takashi asked while walking behind Rokuto, the man was walking completely proud of himself, with an aura of complete confidence surrounding him though for the boy it just felt as if they were walking without a destination."Of course not, i know how to arrive to the territory they claimed but i have never stayed there at all" the Aosuki said smiling as his godson couldn?t do anything but sigh. Certainly Rokuto was a monster while fighting, after all he was one of the greatest genius in the history of the clan but that easy going attitude of him could turn him into a careless person, probably from some point of view it was even his fault that those three members of the clan died.
> 
> ...



*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu hearing a man scream yelling your a Senju shocked him so he threw a kunai at his direction just missing making it hit a tree. He took out a other kunai for self defense Your Aosuki. I can tell from your hair. How did you know I was a Senju. Fugetsu said. If I fight these people I will lose I am no match. Fugetsu dropped the kunai when Takashi grabbed me by the jacket

As soon as Takashi put me down I got my distance. My name is Fugetsu and your trespassing. And how did you know I am a Senju 

"It?s easy each person have a different smell that identifies us as individuals but the members of a clan have in each of their scents something that identifies them as members of certain clan....Dunno how else to explain it." 

Interesting Fugetsu said sarcastically.


"Anyway, could you lead us to where the leader of your clan is? We are from the Aosuki clan. I?m the leader Rokuto Aosuki"the man introduced himself after the question"I?m Takashi Aosuki"the youngster introduced himself as well, his sharp teeth showing as he speaks."So, will you? I would like to talk about something important with you clan?s head."[/QUOTE]


Sure. I already know why your here. Before I was sent on my mission lord Azuma told me about the incident you and the Uchiha had. You have come for a treaty so we can help. After hearing Takashi introduce him self Fugetsu introduced him self back. Hmm blue hair and sharp teeth whats up with that. If I didn't know any better I would have thought you were from the Hozuki Clan . Anyway sure I will take you to him. But stay close you don't want to separate from me or the other Senju may think your trespassers.

Fugetsu begin walking toward the Senju clan. You coming any time soon? Fugetsu said annoyed when they didn't follow right away.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 30, 2011)

*[Azuma Senju]

*Regardless of what he said earlier he had been following the young  Senju using his mayfly technique. This was one of his first missions and  he knew he needed someone to go with him. Plus he could leave freely at  the moment as he left the Elders, his grandparents, in charge at the  moment. However he hadn't planned on coming out, until...

The young boy had met two blue haired males. One was tall and  recognizable, and the other was a kid. The one that was a adult was the  one that had all of Azuma's attention. He had heard of this man, Rokuto  Aosuki...He could deduce that they were here to partner up with the  Senju against the Uchiha? Well it made sense.

However Azuma didn't move yet, he didn't know what their true goals were. For all he knew the Uchiha may have blamed it on the Senju, and that's why they're coming here. Although he lost his doubts when he heard the tall Rokuto exclaim:

"Anyway, could you lead us to where the leader of your clan is? We are from the Aosuki clan. I?m the leader Rokuto Aosuki. So, will you? I would like to talk about something important with you clan?s head."

He smiled, so he was Rokuto, the leader of the Aosuki's. He was about to get out of the tree but then waited to hear what else would be said.

"Anyway sure I will take you to him. But stay  close you don't want to separate from me or the other Senju may think  your trespassers."

He took this as his cue as he slowly started to grow out from the tree. He commented saying:

"No need to. If the Leader of the Senju's is what you lot are looking for then no need to proceed on."

He continued to grow out of the tree until he was completely out of the tree. He took a better look at Rokuto Aosuki. He could feel power leaking from him, he could tell just by looking at him he was strong.

"I can assume you already know but my name is Azuma Senju and am the leader of the Senju Clan. Can I presume you've come here to make a treaty so we may hunt the Uchiha together?"

He put it rather bluntly but if he was to go out on the attack then he'd need to know as soon as possible.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Azuma Senju]
> 
> *Regardless of what he said earlier he had been following the young  Senju using his mayfly technique. This was one of his first missions and  he knew he needed someone to go with him. Plus he could leave freely at  the moment as he left the Elders, his grandparents, in charge at the  moment. However he hadn't planned on coming out, until...
> 
> ...





Fugetsu stopped in shock seeing Azuma. Lord Azuma! Your here but why Fugetsu said in great confusion. 
Fugetsu said with a frown. I am sorry lord Azuma I had to abort the mission. I could not get far with the blockage going on. Fugetsu said with a sigh.

Fugetsu stayed and kept on hearing the conversation. Just as I suspected they did come to make a treaty with us. Well lord Azuma whats your thought on this. We have been rivaled with the Uchiha with a long time. So how bout it. This could be our chance to end this rivalry for good. 

Also I cant believe you followed me for a 1 whole day. You didn't think I could do it. Fugetsu said with a frown hitting a tree.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 30, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

"Hey, I challenged you to that fight to begin with right? I was the leading drive in that dispute. Hell, even if I wasn't I would like to thank you. You let me test out my strength, I've been wanting to do that for years." Noctis's expectation of how he would have reacted to his unfortunate mistake was quite the opposite. He was truly happy that he had fought the Prince. "Eh, you have to do what is necessary for survival right? I know all about that, how do you think I avoided all those missing ninjas this whole time?" The Gentleman understood what the life threatening situation that the Prince had been in.

Noctis was relieved, he felt like he had a possible burden lifted from his shoulders. The Gentleman smiled and continued to speak,  _"Besides this is also a new experience for me, never really been invited into a village, much less a medical tent. Hm, I may stick around more. Didn't get to see much of the town on the way in, passed out on your friends back and all... Maybe for find that cute nurse from earlier." _

Noctis stood straight and was about to leave, seeing the Gentleman had planned out his time here in the village.  _"Sounds like you know what to do next. There not much of a point in me staying here. It was a pleasure to meet you Gentleman, but my progress to become a leader is a priority."_ Noctis started to head out of the tent. The Gentleman said one last thing, "Say Noctis I want you too do something for me... I want a rematch in a few months to a years time. I want to see you again once I have regained my strength and excelled it even further, and until that moment I don't want to see you, nothing personal I just don't want to know what I'm up against. And next time, I want us both in hospital beds. Side by side having a laugh and talking about what happened." 

Noctis closed his eyes as he left the tent saying, _"Sure, but I can''t garauntee if there will be won't be a hole in your chest again."_ Noctis wanted to express some sort of emotion of happiness, but he couldn't. He left wanting to smile and thinking about how their next fight will last.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2011)

*Rokuto/Takashi*

Both Aosukis were about to follow the Senju kid they found not long ago. Takashi looked at him as he got his scent, now if he were to meet another Senju there would be something similar in their smells._"So, he really is a senju. Wonder what he was doing around this place"_he thought not really paying attention to the comparison Fugetsu made between him and a Hozuki. But suddenly they heard a voice as a strange figure was coming out from a three; Takashi adopted a defensive position just in case of something happening.



> "No need to. If the Leader of the Senju's is what you lot are looking for then no need to proceed on."
> 
> He continued to grow out of the tree until he was completely out of the tree. He took a better look at Rokuto Aosuki. He could feel power leaking from him, he could tell just by looking at him he was strong.
> 
> ...



Takashi looked at the man, just by the sight he looked strong he couldn?t really say who would win if that man and Rokuto were to fight. Before the boy could say anything, the Senju child spoke actually answering Takashi?s mental question."yeah pretty much"Rokuto spat out without thinking about it twice. This statement made Takashi to relax his body a little as the group was expecting more words from the Aosuki man.

"I do not like beating around the bush so i?ll say it directly"the man said with a smile in his face, obviously he wasn?t nervous."I wanna take them out of the way and I thought it would be a good chance for your clan. I and my people wouldn?t give a shit about this war that has been going on for years. Aside from the fun we have in battle we would have liked to remain neutral to all of this unless someone actually dared to look for fight with us and well, it happened" he said it, his tone of voice as if it were something he would talk with anyone at any moment.

"If they would have let us do our job I wouldn?t be doing this but now 4 of my people are dead and everything only keeps pointing at them as guilty, even more than before"he mentioned, he wasn?t the kind to do dirty tricks or scheme things, his brain and noble heart would not give him enough aptitudes to do so, if he was going to have a treaty with the Senju he would respect it."So what do you say?"the man asked.

From his place Takashi just looked at the talk calmly as he was trying to "learn" how to manage those kind of business.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Rokuto/Takashi*
> 
> Both Aosukis were about to follow the Senju kid they found not long ago. Takashi looked at him as he got his scent, now if he were to meet another Senju there would be something similar in their smells._"So, he really is a senju. Wonder what he was doing around this place"_he thought not really paying attention to the comparison Fugetsu made between him and a Hozuki. But suddenly they heard a voice as a strange figure was coming out from a three; Takashi adopted a defensive position just in case of something happening.
> 
> ...



Fugetsu heard Rokuto speak


"I do not like beating around the bush so i?ll say it directly"the man said with a smile in his face, obviously he wasn?t nervous."I wanna take them out of the way and I thought it would be a good chance for your clan. I and my people wouldn?t give a shit about this war that has been going on for years. Aside from the fun we have in battle we would have liked to remain neutral to all of this unless someone actually dared to look for fight with us and well it happened" 

Smart move coming to us. The Senju and the Uchiha have had problems with each other before me or the Aosuki kid was born. Heck before any of us were born. All I know is I am in. I hate Uchiha ever since what they did to my parents Fugetsu said while making a fist.

Lord Azuma so what do you think we should do. I know your the type who hates to fight and likes to relax and think but we must take action right away before any more Aosuki clan members die. 

Fugetsu started looking around suspiciously. Lord Azuma do you mind if we take this conversation in the Senju clan we are still between Aosuki clan and Uchiha clan territory. We don't want them hearing any of this.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 30, 2011)

*[Azuma Senju]

*He blocked everyone out around him, except for the Aosuki. He couldn't afford to lose concentration at the moment by the others. He awaited the answer, and then the Aosuki spoke.

"Yeah pretty much. I do not like beating around the bush so i?ll say it directly, I wanna take them out of the way and I thought it  would be a good chance for your clan. I and my people wouldn't give a  shit about this war that has been going on for years. Aside from the fun  we have in battle we would have liked to remain neutral to all of this  unless someone actually dared to look for fight with us and well, it  happened. If they would have let us do our job I wouldn?t be  doing this but now 4 of my people are dead and everything only keeps  pointing at them as guilty, even more than before. So what do you say?"

Azuma sighed, he knew this was coming. However this may be a good thing, to finally end this pointless rivalry between the Uchiha and Senju. Many members from both clans hated one another, so this may be the only way to solve it.

"There are a few matters I agree with you on. As for one I don't care about this pointless war between us either. I don't see a point to it. However my clan members have a deep hatred for them so I can't simply ignore that. So yes I agree, let us have a treaty between our clans and take the Uchiha down."

He finally glanced at the kids, would they be involved in this as well?

"Oh, and Aosuki-San...About those killed in your clan, what evidence is there that they were killed by Uchiha? Or is this simply another way how to spark a war between two clans? I don't care either way, I will help you destroy the Uchiha."

He then started to turn away towards his Senju member, but turned back around to face the Aosuki as he asked:

"Oh is there anything else you need me for before we prepare for battle? Perhaps we should have a meeting exchanging our skills information so we can work more effectively on the battlefield?"

He then turned to face the Senju member as he said:

Lord Azuma so what do you think we should do. I  know your the type who hates to fight and likes to relax and think but  we must take action right away before any more Aosuki clan members die. Lord  Azuma do you mind if we take this conversation in the Senju clan we are  still between Aosuki clan and Uchiha clan territory. We don't want them  hearing any of this."

He sighed as he responded:

"Well honestly we're going to have to battle, but you're right, I like it better when things are quiet. Also I suppose that's a possibility, but if anyone were close then I'd notice them, as I'm still connected to the ground from the soles of my feat. Regardless it would be best if we left."


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Azuma Senju]
> 
> *He blocked everyone out around him, except for the Aosuki. He couldn't afford to lose concentration at the moment by the others. He awaited the answer, and then the Aosuki spoke.
> 
> ...




Fugetsu hearing what lord Azuma said made him happy and sad at the same time. It made him mad because it makes him remember about how his family died. And it makes him happy because he heard that the uchiha may get wiped out.


YES!!!! Fugetsu came to his senses. Sorry for that outburst lord Azuma Fugetsu said still smiling. I cant believe this is happening. I have to get stronger now. I have to. 

Fugetsu then frowned remembering the rules. Genin cant be in wars. Fugetsu stopped smiling and stayed quiet after remembering hoping that lord Azuma may forget that detail so he could enter the war.

Fugetsu begin looking around again. Im not comfortable being around Uchiha territory talking about this subject. Fugetsu tugged on Azuma arm. Lets take the Aosuki clan to are clan and talk. I feel like the Uchiha is watching us. Or maybe im just paranoid. But we should really leave the Uchiha territory. There may be spys.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 31, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Ketsueki Fennikkusu*
> 
> Ketsueki continues crying and nods when he hears her say.
> ??
> ...



*Maiko Kondo​*
So I had hoped I was some kind of help to that...boy just a few minutes ago. I told him as polite as I would any other where to go if he needed help, but it seemed that it wasn't going to work out like that apparently. With each step I took, he took one, every I stood still, he stood still, and eventually his action began to stir a reaction from me. Though what could be the word to describe this feeling?

...
.....
......
........

Annoyance? Would that be right? This grating like feeling that seems to make me furrow my brow and scrunch up my face somewhat every time I turned around to see that he was still there. I've always wondered how annoyance felt and now I'm guessing this is what it was. By now I had wandered over toward by Oleander flowers. Oleander meant "Caution" and ironically the color this flowers chose to grow in were yellow. So I felt this fit the situation rather perfectly.

Turning my head once more I found myself still looking at his face. Though this time instead of turning away I continued to look at him, examining him just as I did before. He had finally stopped making that noise, truly the greatest thing about this moment. In turn though it seemed now he sought to replace it with a smile.

"...Is it that you can't speak?" I said softly only to be met with no response. _"So he can't speak?"_ I thought to myself as I cocked my head at him. Placing the canister down I began popping the joints in my hand, a secretive way for doing a small string of hand-seals before I stood just a few feet away from him.

"Excuse me for being rude...uh...person, but I can't comprehend why you're still here. Are you...stupid?"


----------



## Laix (Oct 31, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
TRY ME

What was once miniscule fireballs was now a blazing trail of flaming arrows that were headed towards Cael Nasaki. He quickly rolled out of the way, but they impaled the ground and created a large explosion, sending the young Nasaki flying across the field into a large tree. As he slowly stood up, the pain running through his back was almost unbearable, but he knew it would wear off soon enough. Still, no backflips for him.
_
'A skilled fire user who uses a special type of fire release that relies on the wind more then the chakra... This will be difficult, but can be turned against her,'_ Cael thought to himself as he held his sword out, sliding his thumb over the now stuck-down 'windsymbol' tag on the body of his blade. The seal began to glow as a sharp blade of wind encased the metal blade, creating a dangerous outer weapon. 

With his new weapon in hand, Cael mustered up the courage inside and charged forward, his expression silent while his mind was attempting to come up with a plan. His plans weren't complicated, but it was fair to say he at least tried to rely on tactics more then others. 

The young Nasaki swerved his blade upwards at the tree where Sayuri was perched, creating a sharp dent in the tree from the wind. This was just a warning sign for what was now imminent. Cael slammed his blade against the tree, using all the strength he had to push his sword through the tree, cutting it down.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 31, 2011)

Cjones said:


> *Maiko Kondo​*
> So I had hoped I was some kind of help to that...boy just a few minutes ago. I told him as polite as I would any other where to go if he needed help, but it seemed that it wasn't going to work out like that apparently. With each step I took, he took one, every I stood still, he stood still, and eventually his action began to stir a reaction from me. Though what could be the word to describe this feeling?
> 
> ...
> ...




*Ketsueki Fennikkusu*


Ketsueki started getting frustrated because he noticed she was getting paranoid and annoyed. He kept a close eye on her still smiling. When the girl examined me Ketsueki was trying hard not to go for the kill. But he didn't want to do it this close. He then heard her say something.



"...Is it that you can't speak

Ketsueki did a Innocent frown and turned his head left to right. He then heard her say.


"Excuse me for being rude...uh...person, but I can't comprehend why you're still here. Are you...stupid?"[/QUOTE]

He eyes opened wide. He had a devilish smile. He had a evil laugh. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! He laughed in a horrible way. He then gone silent his eyes glaring at the girl. He was waiting for her to make one movement to go for the kill. If he sees one tiny movement he shall attack.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 31, 2011)

*Tenshi Hyuga*

Phew I tricked him. My uncle actually took a simple clone. I have to run and fast before he notices. Tenshi uses body flicker jutsu to travel around the Uchiha territory and headed to a area between the Aosuki clan and The Uchiha clan. I must find out what will happen. I have a bad feeling. Even though a war happens and it has nothing to do with me and my clan I hate wars. They can solve this with peace.

*Where Tenshi uncle is*

So Tenshi this is why you cant be spying. I know you hate war and you want peace but what can a 13 year old genin say to stop a possible war that we are not 100% sure will even happen. Tenshi uncle said. Tenshi? Tenshi? The clone disperses. I was tricked!!! Tenshi uncle began running full speed back to where Tenshi is.

Okay im far enough. I wonder if my Byakugon range can see anything from here. Byakugon!!! Tenshi started seeing a group of 4 people. Damn I need to get closer to see whats going on. Tenshi ran closer for 10 minutes and tried again. There just talking said Tenshi. If only I can here them. Tenshi begin running towards the group of 4 people. As soon as she was 1 mile ahead of them she began running around there direction and tried to spy on them from the left.

I cant quite here what there saying from here. Damn. Tenshi begin staring. Hmm I can tell one of them is from the Aosuki clan. Wait no to of them are. And the other 2. Hmm where are they from. Damn. Maybe if I get a little closer. Tenshi was about to get even more closer but then she realized that if she did they would spot her. Damn never mind about that. Ill stay here and try to see what there saying.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2011)

*Takashi/Rokuto*


Jessicα said:


> "Oh, and Aosuki-San...About those killed in your clan, what evidence is there that they were killed by Uchiha? Or is this simply another way how to spark a war between two clans? I don't care either way, I will help you destroy the Uchiha."
> 
> He then started to turn away towards his Senju member, but turned back around to face the Aosuki as he asked:
> 
> ...



Rokuto nodded as the four of them moved to other place to get the details of the alliance clear. As they walked Rokuto answered some of the questions that The Senju leader made before" The people of my clan that died... as far as I know three of them had to battle some Uchihas that were trying to stop the blockage we made and about the first one who died. We can?t ensure yet that it was an Uchiha but the smell of a man in _our territory_led our trackers to them, this only gives us two options: they are trying to start an all out war  or they can?t even control what is going on around them what just disqualifies them as a respectable clan"he said first making emphasis in the fact that everything started in their territory and obviously confirmed that there were no traitors. 

Both boys, Takashi and Fugetsu just listening as the small group stopped. The nose of the two Aosukis detected a strange smell"Rokuto-san"Takashi said as the man just nodded"About our skills, i think that can be talked properly later we may be mad but we respect this kind of stuff, as long as you help us we will help you as well." he said"For now, i think we should do something with the little rascal that has been following us, Takashi"he called for the boy"Yes, among those trees at our left"he said, with that Rokuto disappeared.

It wasn?t long before the blue haired man returned with a girl on his shoulder as she was trying to escape, then he let her fall heavily on the ground_"Why does he always do that?"_he asked to himself in his mind. By her look she was a Hyuuga.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 31, 2011)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu has been walking following the group while him and Takashi was paying attention to both clan leaders words that have been said. Fugetsu had a feeling there were being watched again. He decided he was being paranoid and did not mention it again because he was getting the feeling he was getting on everyone nerves from his feeling.

Then he noticed Takashi call out his clan leader name and then the clan leader left. Lord Azuma ill follow Said Fugetsu as he followed the Aosuki clan leader. and seen a Hyuga girl with white hair. 


*Tenshi Hyuga*

Tenshi kept on spying not knowing they had a feeling. Then her eyes opened. 2 people of the group were coming her direction. First it was the powerful Aosuki leader . Tenshi did a fighting stance closing her eyes from fear at the same time. She activated the Byukugan and opened and then she noticed the Aosuki leader was behind her. He is fast Then she noticed the other boy running right at her. She quickly pulled out a kunai and ran to the side. Tenshi ran at Fugetsu using her gentle fist style. The boy vanished. Where did he go! Wait below he is using Doton! Tenshi got uppercut from below and was sent the air. Fugetsu then jumped up to grab her.

I wont lose that easy! Tenshi responded with kicking the boy in his face making him fall back down to the floor. When Tenshi she was about to land back down after the uppercut she was then grabbed from behind getting her kunai taken from her. It was the Aosuki leader. LET ME GO!! She was then taken to the other 2 people from the group. The Senju boy she kicked in the face was rubbing his jaw and then shook off the pain. [This boy is tough. And the Aosuki clan leader is way stronger. The cllan leaders chakara is unbelievable. They can probably beat me and the other 2 boys with there hands tide behind there back and there eyes closed] Tenshi said in her head.


Are you going to put me down. Tenshi asked. She then was dropped. Thank you. Tenshi then stared at the Aosuki and Senju clan leader. Now I see from your chakara I can tell your a Senju. Tenshi then glared at the Aosuki clan leader. I heard what you said. You want war upon the Uchiha. Violence is wrong!! everything can be solved with peace!!! Tenshi yelled with sadness and rage with tears coming out. My farther died when I was only 2 month old. Just because he married a outsider so the Hyuga clan choose violence and killed him. Me and my mother escaped. THIS IS WHAT VIOLENCE BRINGS!!! Tenshi said with more rage and tears. Everything can be solved with peace. Please I beg even though this war has nothing to do with me and my clan don't do it. Violence is never the answer! Tenshi said. Then Tenshi remember who she was talking to. Strong ninja. She then stopped showing rage and tears and should a fearful look.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 31, 2011)

*Sadao*

Going up wind, he jumped from branch to branch, looking around for anyone for information he could actually use to find the apple picker. Though, in the distance he could see a number of people standing there in a slight clearing of the forest and one of them was Azuma. Bouncing a little slower from branch to branch, he finally came up on them and looked down at the odd rag tag group of ninja.


"Uhhh, am I interrupting something intimate in the forest?" Sadao then casually scratched the top of his head as he looked confusingly down at the group.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 31, 2011)

*[Azuma Senju]

*As they walked Rokuto said:

"The people of my clan that died... as far as I know  three of them had to battle some Uchihas that were trying to stop the  blockage we made and about the first one who died. We can?t ensure yet  that it was an Uchiha but the smell of a man in _our territory_led  our trackers to them, this only gives us two options: they are trying to  start an all out war  or they can?t even control what is going on  around them what just disqualifies them as a respectable clan."

However for a tiny bit now Azuma had noticed someone near by. But from their chakra nature they weren't a Uchiha nor a Aosuki, so he wasn't going to go out and attack just yet. But it was to late, as the Aosuki's had sensed and pounced on the follower. The Aosuki brought back a girl and dropped her on the ground.

Azuma just stared at this child...was she a Hyuga? He'd only encountered a few of them in his life time, however that was the description he would fit her most prominently in. Azuma closed his eyes as he listened:

"I heard what you said. You want war upon the Uchiha. Violence is wrong!! everything can be solved with peace!!! My  farther died when I was only 2 month old. Just because he married a  outsider so the Hyuga clan choose violence and killed him. Me and my  mother escaped. THIS IS WHAT VIOLENCE BRINGS!!! Everything  can be solved with peace. Please I beg even though this war has nothing  to do with me and my clan don't do it. Violence is never the answer!"

Sighing he crossed his arms as he commented:

"Personally I'm not a man of violence myself, but the Uchiha have gone to far this time. It's best to wipe them out of existence to stop any further murders they may commit."


----------



## Kenju (Oct 31, 2011)

*[Diarmu Duihan]*
_Opportunity & Underestimation _

A red-haired boy creeps through out a wild area. He walks carefully, trying to make sure not to be seen or heard. Normally he wouldn't do this sort of thing so silent and carefully. That's because this certain area is within the range of one of the most dangerous and elite clans, the Uchiha. Right now this isn't something he can carelessly be playing along about.

To be near the land of the Uchiha is easy to get himself killed. No man is insane enough to do such a daring thing. Yet, this Hunter has the nerve to go through with it. He isn't dumb enough to try to infiltrate their land, instead he is about 400 yards away from their territory. This is a good distance, he decided as he climbed up top a tree where he covered his appearance by the bushes and trees.

His plan isn't complicated in the slightest. Diarmu isn't a shinobi, yet he isn't so far out from that dark world that he dosen't catch word of what's happening amongst it. From what he's gathered, there is a growing turmoil between the Uchiha and the Aosuki Clan. One of the members of the opposing clan has been supposedly been killed by the other. More turmoil would lead to more conflict between the clans.

Thus, the idea is to kill one of the members of either clan and it will be easy to think the opposing clan did it. The clan he's chosen is the Uchiha, descended from the Sage of Six Paths. Their part of the reason this rotten ninja world exist. Doing damage to them was his favorable choice. As he thinks that, a sick smirk makes it's way up Diarmu's face.

Of course he isn't stupid enough to run into their territory and kill one of them. Instead he will choose an area where it isn't too close but yet too far. Since that is the case, at least one of the Uchiha will have to come by at some by. The hunter waits patiently will eyes that don't even blink. His breathing is put to the lowest of sounds. 

His body dosen't move an inch. The cursed black spear in his left hand is held steady and firmly. A position ready to kill the moment an opportunity rises. The spear is held in his left because that is his faster hand, though not the strongest. Unfortunately, he isn't knowledgeable about the Aosuki's clan's techniques, so making it look like they did it might not be so easy.

Although, what does it matter? He gets to kill not just a shinobi but one of it's original clans. The hunger inside of Diarmu waits viciously to take the life of another and taste it's death. Those yellow eyes of nothing look as if they can only see blood...

_come on, come on, come on, come on, come on, COME ON!!_


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 31, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro's friends would looking at her as they just left the village they back her up in the second battle after the blonde haired guy showed up and left. The wolves had some curcern about their human friend. She held her shoulder, her mom only wanted to shook her up a bit than really hurting her. She smelled the guy that was hiding in the tree. Moro was thinking no pain no game. She smelled another guy, she guessed their was more guys then girls or was it was luck or a curse to meet and battle these people. Instead of fighting this person maybe intertain and toy with his mind.

Her wolf friends thinking it maybe a crazy move to think what the hell is she is going to do. Moro did  few handseals as she did body flicker and landed behind the guy and rubbed her naked breasts aginst his back then dissapear into another tree, she was hoping the guy ended up with a nose bleed but she was doubting it. She pulled back on her dress as she already sence this person was willing up for a fight, she was too even though for her injured shoulder, it still did not matter with her, she sniffed out her wolf friends and they were gone, she was thinking they did not wanted to be a mesl from a guy from another clan. She was on her guard waiting for this guy to move his body and he had the first move.

"How good are you, sometimes the tress and bushes lies about where you hide and the smell of your weapon is unusal by smell. I have a feeling you wish to kill me, even for that trick I pulled on my own." Moro was thinking that guy thinks I am nothing but a bishi and a whore, first inpressions always counts. She had her staff in hands as she had it at a odd angle to unsheath her sword inside of the staff, she could also used the staff to fight as well, but if it breaks it woul be a little harder to get around by. She hit the tree to force the birds that was nesting awake as they squak and flew away, she was thinking come at me punk.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 31, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Azuma Senju]
> 
> *As they walked Rokuto said:
> 
> ...





*Fugetsu Senju*

He stared at the Hyuga and heard her spoke. 

"I heard what you said. You want war upon the Uchiha. Violence is wrong!! everything can be solved with peace!!! My  farther died when I was only 2 month old. Just because he married a  outsider so the Hyuga clan choose violence and killed him. Me and my  mother escaped. THIS IS WHAT VIOLENCE BRINGS!!! Everything  can be solved with peace. Please I beg even though this war has nothing  to do with me and my clan don't do it. Violence is never the answer!"


Fugetsu made a fist. Who do you think your speaking to like that! We all had are share of problems. You think your the only one with problems. Well grow up and smell the roses. Te Uchiha deserve it!!! They caused us all pain. If you want peace it would have to be after the Uchiha died. You got that you little brat. Fugetsu clenched his fist.The uchiha killed my parents. You should be lucky you have a mom!!! I don't now. We are all ninja and ninja must fight and be strong.

Fugetsu said this all with anger and annoyance. He then heard Azuma speak.



"Personally I'm not a man of violence myself, but the Uchiha have gone to far this time. It's best to wipe them out of existence to stop any further murders they may commit."[/QUOTE]

Im just glad your doing this Azuma. We should have wiped the Uchiha bastards long ago.



*Tenshi Hyuga*


Tenshi was insulted by the Senju boy words. The fear from her eyes vanished. And she was filled with confidence and anger.

Oh you think violence is all sunshine and rainbows don't you!! Its horrible what the Uchiha has done but what about the innocents. They dont deserve to die. You cant blame a whole clan for a handful of there members actions. Maybe im not the one who should wake up. maybe it should be you!!! She then looked at the Senju leader. And heard his words.




"Personally I'm not a man of violence myself, but the Uchiha have gone to far this time. It's best to wipe them out of existence to stop any further murders they may commit."[/QUOTE]

WIPE THEM OUT!! Your forgetting the innocents. What kind of clan leader are you. If you do that to the Uchiha ninja who are relatives to the people who did that or there friends or the people who defends the uchiha clan then your no better then them!!!!!


*Fugetsu*

You little brat!! You still dont know who your talking to right now. You never knew your farther that was killed so you would not know the pain!!! Now leave before I use force!! Fugetsu said making a hand seal and giving the Hyuga a angered stare.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 31, 2011)

*[Diarmu Duihan]*

Diarmu heard someone coming closer. Yet, it sounded like more than simply one person. Diarmu was anxious for blood yet he knew to keep himself calm. There was only suppose to be one Uchiha killed, anymore would be a problem for him. He wouldn't attack, instead he'd be forced to wait until only a single one came. 

However, there was something odd, the steps he thought he had heard were only down to a set of one. Who or whatever was following one of them seem to have gone away. This is a good chance, to take this opportunity and deal with this single person before who was ever there before comes back. The black spear held in his left hand is adjusted to kill. Two seconds, that's the time this person will be killed by him.

Yet, just as that person comes into view, they disappear from sight. Diarmu is surprised but that won't stop him from reacting. The normal course of action from an opponent would be to appear from behind him. The boy gets ready to use the back of the spear to knock the enemy away. That is interrupted by,...the feeling of incredibly soft objects pressing against his back.

For complete two seconds, his body freezes. The feeling disappears, and so does the person that was behind him. "WAS THAT THE FEELING OF HEAVEN!?" Diarmu blurts out as he turns around in shock. The boy leaps down from  the tree and lands down on the grass. From the look of it the only person around is the girl. This should be easy enough.

"That was a dirty trick, you bitch.....but I'll teach you how to really fight.."

Diarmu states with a violent glare while twirling the black spear in one hand.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2011)

*Takashi/Rokuto*

Both Aosuki remained in silence as the Senju were trying to make the Hyuuga girl understand the reason of everything that was happening. Before Fugetsu could use violence, Rokuto spoke with a serious tone of voice, in the end softies like her were not suited for war or even more for a life as a ninja."You are right"he stated before continuing with the little speech"Violence won?t bring happiness to anyone but..."he stopped for a second and cleared his throat"Peace is something that can?t arrive just yet. Just like violence, peace won?t bring the dead back but there is something that peace can?t do either,  knock some reason into the head of the rotten people."the Aosuki leader stated.

"Isn?t it better to get rid of the rotting weed? In the end if we don?t wipe all of them out, the innocents you are so worried about will take their weapons in order to get revenge, if we get rid of them as well, the children you are talking about will end up falling in the same path as the rest and seek for vengeance as well."he said looking at the hyuuga though before he could say anything else, his escort started to speak as well.

"During war there is no such thing as innocents, only Strong and weak and the only ones who survive are the strong and the cowards"Takashi said, his expression not even changing, some could say he was bored saying all that stuff"There is no way an eternal peace could arrive to us, peace can only mean the calm before the storm. Even if the ninjas as ourselves disappear there won?t be peace as long as we, the human kind, exist. That word is meaningless in this time we were born at." Takashi said and then his nose caught a new smell.

Looking towards a tree he was able to see a red-haired boy"Uhhh, am I interrupting something intimate in the forest?" the guy scratched the top of his head as he looked confusingly down at the group. Takashi stared at him for some moments with those empty blue eyes of his, thinking about how the boy didn?t even tried to hide and because of his, not dangerous at all, smell he answered"Nothing at all".


----------



## Bringer (Oct 31, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Takashi/Rokuto*
> 
> Both Aosuki remained in silence as the Senju were trying to make the Hyuuga girl understand the reason of everything that was happening. Before Fugetsu could use violence, Rokuto spoke with a serious tone of voice, in the end softies like her were not suited for war or even more for a life as a ninja."You are right"he stated before continuing with the little speech"Violence won?t bring happiness to anyone but..."he stopped for a second and cleared his throat"Peace is something that can?t arrive just yet. Just like violence, peace won?t bring the dead back but there is something that peace can?t do either,  knock some reason into the head of the rotten people."the Aosuki leader stated.
> 
> ...





*Fugetsu uchiha*

Fugetsu stopped his hand seal as soon as soon as the Aosuki land leader spoke.


*Tenshi Hyuga*

Tenshi made a fist. I understand that. Tenshi looked at the sky. When the Hyuga my own clan killed my farther. Tenshi paused and continued. Me my mom my farther family could have choose to run away together and train and get revenge. But we didn't. And now we are peaceful living a happy life. The senju boy is right. Everyone has losses its not only me.But we accepted the violence and took the pain. And now we are peaceful. The shadow off death hangs over everyone. If someone keeps the shadow of death going everyone dies. No one will win.Accept the loss and aim for peace. Just try. If they result with more violence then knock sense to them there is no need for killing them! Tenshi yelled.


Tenshi heard the Aosuki boy speak after.

"During war there is no such thing as innocents, only Strong and weak and the only ones who survive are the strong and the cowards"Takashi said, his expression not even changing, some could say he was bored saying all that stuff"There is no way an eternal peace could arrive to us, peace can only mean the calm before the storm. Even if the ninjas as ourselves disappear there won?t be peace as long as we, the human kind, exist. That word is meaningless in this time we were born at." 

Tenshi heard in horror and disgust of the boy words. She activated her eyes and yelled. BYUKUGAN! She then used body flicker technique to speed behind the Aosuki boy and put a kunai to his neck. 

Only weak and the strong! You! You! Who do you think you are! There are always innocents. All shinobi even from the same clan are all different! Some may believe in peace and not revenge. Maybe there will never be peace because you go ahead and kill everyone withought thinking!!!! Tenshi eyes had extreme hate for the Aosuki boy. She backed away and dropped the kunai. Those who do not believe in peace shall be lost in infinite rage and hate.


*Fugestu Senju*

Fugetsu heard the Hyuga words. Im sorry but the Uchiha must die.

He then heard a red haired person speak and it caught him by  surprise. !!!!!! SPY!!!  Fugetsu pulled at a kunai and throw it at the Red haired ninja and then followed up with Wood Style: Plant Hold.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 31, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro's ears sound of what the guy said outloud about her breasts, then she heard the word bishi to her. "I alrealdy gave gave you a picec of heaven, I about I give a picec of hell. I know how to take you down and it is not exactly my style of fighting. Iam not really in a mood to fight show I will take that option for now, you are a very intersting person and a unusal one atleast." She unsheathed her sword from the staff. She put the staff on her back. Moro first used several kunia's with string on them hearing them enter other trees, she was wondering if her plan was going to work at all. 

She came at him with her sword, part of her plan was his head to hit the inside of her chest to feel her softness of her breasts. The idea was her sword to clash with his weapon and her hand would go to his balls to make a guy weak in the knees. She had to think on her feet as she was going to pull away at the last second to block whatever type of style that the guy had behind his own weapon in his hand. "I smelled that you could be horney by my preasents in your sight sir." She hated that wound in her shoulder as it was deeper than just a scratch, this was not the time to stab herself and release the pain beneath it. To her this was not a serious match at all as to force the person down to her suductuion of the heaveans of one women who saw what could be useful even though it was pointless to Moro.

Moro was in her thoughts as she analized every thing by smell and by sound, one thing she could thank her mom was showing her to suduce men when she needed it atleast it came in handed but in some fights you have to fight anyway you want. She had another idea if this guy knows about the Uchiha clan and their eyes, he would surly go for the eyes, but her eyes were covered with the metal headband symbol attach to the black fabric and some more damage to her eyes would not matter anyway to her as if she would get out of this battle alive instead of being dead or end up in a draw Moro was thinking this she did not lose focus on the guy in front of her.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 31, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Fugestu Senju*
> 
> Fugetsu heard the Hyuga words. Im sorry but the Uchiha must die.
> 
> He then heard a red haired person speak and it caught him by  surprise. !!!!!! SPY!!!  Fugetsu pulled at a kunai and throw it at the Red haired ninja and then followed up with Wood Style: Plant Hold.


*Sadao*


Sadao simply side stepped the kunai, successfully dodging it and saw the boy down there start forming handseals. By the color of his hair and his appearance, he seemed to be a Senju which meant wood style jutsu. Sadao quickly kicked the trunk of the tree, springing himself out into an open area. Successfully dodging the plant hold jutsu the senju performed. 

Landing on the ground, Sadao looked over at Fugetsu and tilted his head at him. "You need to recognize your enemy before you attack. If you act this jumpy around an ally again, you might hurt someone." Sadao then looked up at Azuma and back at the group of ninja. "Ummmm, hey. I didn't know this was a private get together. I'll just head off if I'm not needed or anything."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2011)

*Takashi *


BringerOfChaos said:


> Only weak and the strong! You! You! Who do you think you are! There are always innocents. All shinobi even from the same clan are all different! Some may believe in peace and not revenge. Maybe there will never be peace because you go ahead and kill everyone withought thinking!!!! Tenshi eyes had extreme hate for the Aosuki boy. She backed away and dropped the kunai. Those who do not believe in peace shall be lost in infinite rage and hate.



"We are a bit out of place aren?t we?"he said looking at the girl" There is always people like you or those Uchihas, idealists and greedy. Just look at what you did I just expressed my thoughts and the first thing you did was to put that kunai in my neck"Takashi said, the actions of the Hyuuga did not amused him at all, at least not enough to feel real danger or surprise."You are not different, idealists like you are always to blame because of these fights. When you can?t accept the way of thinking of others and try to impose your way of thinking in them that?s when wars start but there is a difference between idealists and greedy people"  the kid spoke expressionless as always"Idealists die first because they are too soft to finish what they think they are doing for the sake of peace" Takashi said.

"As for all this hate thing you are talking about...They were the ones who started, not us. Or are you trying to tell me that i should stay there with my arms crossed as my people is killed? I would like to see you do that. Sweet words like the ones you spoke won?t change the world nor will make people think about their mistakes, you are only showing them openings to slice your throat"Takashi said calm"If no one had messed with us we wouldn?t been thinking about this"he stated.



> *Fugestu Senju*
> 
> Fugetsu heard the Hyuga words. Im sorry but the Uchiha must die.
> 
> He then heard a red haired person speak and it caught him by  surprise. !!!!!! SPY!!!  Fugetsu pulled at a kunai and throw it at the Red haired ninja and then followed up with Wood Style: Plant Hold.




"?kay this is getting kind of messy"he said ignoring the Hyuuga and looking at what was going one between the red haired guy and the senju. As Sadao spoke, Takashi went near of him"You don?t have to leave, if you are ally of the senju you can remain here, if not....Well i think one of them will kill you in a couple of seconds"he declared calmly and pointing at Azuma and Rokuto.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 31, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sadao*
> 
> 
> Sadao simply side stepped the kunai, successfully dodging it and saw the boy down there start forming handseals. By the color of his hair and his appearance, he seemed to be a Senju which meant wood style jutsu. Sadao quickly kicked the trunk of the tree, springing himself out into an open area. Successfully dodging the plant hold jutsu the senju performed.
> ...



*Fugetsu Senju*


When the strange red haired kid tilted Fugetsu head he thought. [ Grr what does he think I am a kid! He easily dodged my jutsu. He must be strong. Fugetsu touched the back of his own head doing a embarrassing laugh. Sorry about that. And actually this is no get together. Fugetsu glanced at Azuma then the other 2 Aosuki clan members then the angry Hyuga girl and then back at the red headed guy. This is actually a important conversation. Who are you?


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 31, 2011)

*Sadao*

Sadao calmly listened to the Aosuki and looked at both Azuma and Rokuto. "I am an ally of the Senju. If I weren't I would of just hid in the bushes or something and eavesdropped on the conversation. Instead of coming out in the open where there's two very strong ninja and some subordinates." He then heard Fugetsu start speaking towards him and his arms glanced over at him. 


"Oh. So it is important." He then looked around a little bit and rocked his feet back and forth. "Well. I'm Sadao Norio, Uzumaki. I'm not going to interrupt this important meeting any more." Sadao simply stood there in silence now as he gazed at the Aosuki members and Hyuuga girl.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 31, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Takashi *
> 
> 
> "We are a bit out of place aren?t we?"he said looking at the girl" There is always people like you or those Uchihas, idealists and greedy. Just look at what you did I just expressed my thoughts and the first thing you did was to put that kunai in my neck"Takashi said, the actions of the Hyuuga did not amused him at all, at least not enough to feel real danger or surprise."You are not different, idealists like you are always to blame because of these fights. When you can?t accept the way of thinking of others and try to impose your way of thinking in them that?s when wars start but there is a difference between idealists and greedy people"  the kid spoke expressionless as always"Idealists die first because they are too soft to finish what they think they are doing for the sake of peace" Takashi said.
> ...




*Tenshi Hyuga*

The kunai throat thing. It was a example of violence!I am not opposing anything. Its just I am not gonna stand here and let innocent people die. If you must knock some sense into the Uchiha. Don't go around and kill innocents. You still don't have all the details. What if only 4 Uchiha killed those Aosuki members. There would be no need to kill everyone. Some of these people have no Idea what happened.  

Tenshi sighed. I never said stand around and allow them to kill more people from your clan. I said confront them in a non violent when and if you have to knock some sense to them. And accept the people who died. If death rate keeps continuing. Tenshi said with a sigh. Then it will be the time for war. Can you at least try that first. Tenshi said with a hopeful look in her eye. Any way I should be going my Uncle should be here any minute.  Tenshi stormed off back to the Hyuga clan.


*Fugestsu Senju*


I agree this is getting messy. Good thing that Hyuga girl left at least. Fugetsu glanced at Azuma and Takashi and the older Aosuki who still I have no idea whats his name. So shall we take the Hyuga girls advice. Or do we stick to the original plan.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 1, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sadao*
> 
> Sadao calmly listened to the Aosuki and looked at both Azuma and Rokuto. "I am an ally of the Senju. If I weren't I would of just hid in the bushes or something and eavesdropped on the conversation. Instead of coming out in the open where there's two very strong ninja and some subordinates." He then heard Fugetsu start speaking towards him and his arms glanced over at him.
> 
> ...




*Fugetsu Senju*

Wait your a ally. Well since you are one I think you should have a right to know this. Fugetsu looked around making sure there would be no more surprises or pop up ninja coming from no where. Fugetsu took a deep breath.A war is coming. The Aosuki clan has made a treaty with the Senju clan to take out the Uchiha. Little miss Hyuga who just left was telling us to take a peaceful route instead of violence.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 1, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Ketsueki Fennikkusu*
> 
> 
> Ketsueki started getting frustrated because he noticed she was getting paranoid and annoyed. He kept a close eye on her still smiling. When the girl examined me Ketsueki was trying hard not to go for the kill. But he didn't want to do it this close. He then heard her say something.
> ...




*Maiko Kondo​*
So it seemed I was getting some type of progress. After my initial question he simply cocked his head to the side, like some confused animal. In an assumption I took that as meaning he indeed could not speak the language or didn't comprehend. That was one hurdle I managed to come over. Then he responded once again to my other question.

About him being a stupid.

The response I was given this time...was a smile, a laugh...and then a glare? Was that honestly an appropriate reaction? Even if one could not speak I'd assume they'd try and make some type of gesture or attempt any form of commutation so to only get a laugh then be glared at was...out there to say the least. After that there's really only one question that needs to be answered now...

What do I do? 

"........" I locked eyes with the boy.

"....." I stared back.

"....." I continued to stare. Still no response.

"....." And I stared.

"....." And stared

"....." I assumed we were having a staring contest and it wasn't getting anywhere not to mention this was taking me away from my time with my garden.

"I assume I was correct in my assessment of you being an idiot? How can I help you understand I wonder?" I said pleasantly as I began to ponder ways to try and talk to this...person. It was then that it hit me like death on an unsuspecting victim. "I know!" I said aloud before pointing at the...person before me.

"_*You*_." I began emphasizing the word while pointing at him. "*You*. *Are*. *A*. *Moron*. *I*. *Take*. *It*?" Waving my hands about in numerous motions hoping to help him better understand or he could already have the ability to comprehend...I couldn't know for sure. "*Moron-san*. *No*. *Help*. *Is*. *Here*. *For*. *You*. *Please*. *Vanish*." Each word was spoken with a certain gentle oomph, but it still seemed like he wasn't getting it.

"_*Shucky*_. _*Ducky*_. _*Quack*_. _*Quack*_."

If he didn't leave soon, I wouldn't be able to finish watering my flowers...and if I was unable to continue tending to them...I would have to introduce him to the Osmunda White Lily.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 1, 2011)

Cjones said:


> *Maiko Kondo​*
> So it seemed I was getting some type of progress. After my initial question he simply cocked his head to the side, like some confused animal. In an assumption I took that as meaning he indeed could not speak the language or didn't comprehend. That was one hurdle I managed to come over. Then he responded once again to my other question.
> 
> About him being a stupid.
> ...



*Ketsueki*


Ketsueki seen all her hand movements. He then took few steps back.He laughed. And mumbled something slowly and said it quietly. You Are Next!!! he then pulled at a kunai and made a handseal making blood fly up and form to sharp pointy needles made out of blood. The needles came flying down at her. Ketsueki began laughing while doing this. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA He then glared again and said something in a faint sound. Am I really the Moron. He then made the needles fall landing towards her faster and then had the devilish smile again.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

A boy with jet black hair had his back against a tree looking far off in the distance. He could see the Uchiha clan's home from here. Noctis was annoyed he had to travel a great distance just to do one errand for one of the Ranen elders. It seemed like one of the Uchiha clan members likes to trade certain materials that the elders from his clan needed. As Noctis traveled on foot, he had heard rumours about how an Aosuki clan member was brutally murdered by what speculated to be a Uchiha member. 

_"How horrible..."_ Noctis observed the blockage of a route which happened to cross borders with the Aosuki and the Uchiha. _"The elder still expects me to pick up his items from here? Hmmm... They have never confirmed that the murderer was a Uchiha."_ Noctis had wondered. He was interested in who actually did murder that certain clan member. Noctis stood straight again, and tried to find a way to get around the blockade.

With a faint sound of weapons crossing, Noctis had heard it. He looked at the direction and curiosity arose. Explosion like what have just happened do not occur regularly. Noctis released lightning streams out of his palms to send them to check the Chakra nature of the environment in front of him. Noctis started to run towards origin of the fighting. _"Does this have to do with the murder case?"_ Noctis thought to himself while running.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuho/ Uchiha Rakiyo*
_"Children Should be Seen Not Heard"_

"I agree with most of those terms...I am the one that needs you, not the other way around, so I can see why these rules are valid...However being able to change the terms whenever you see fit, what's the reason for this? Are you expecting me to agree to this when you can change something from what I deem fair to something completely irrational?"

Rakiyo's lips curved into a sinister smile as Erza pointed out the ludicrous terms of his offer. The reason why he was where he was, the reason his clan was at the top of the food chain was because he was shrewd when it came to diplomacy. This was the lesson he was trying to pass down to ReiMei, Kuja, Ryuho, and even Moro as she listened by the door. Rakiyo tilted his head to the side slightly with a malevolent glint in his eyes.

"You get our protection and a guarantee... the guarantee that we won't use our considerable power to crush you. I am not in the business of making threats. Your clan aligning with ours is truthfully in your best interest..." Rakiyo was cut off though by his ward, Ryuho--

"You have no reason to trust us even if you were to agree to a deal that didn't have his ridiculous last condition. You're entering into the deal based on fate regardless of what you agree to here today. All you have is our word that we won't ask anything too exorbitant of you, Miss Erza." Rakiyo's face contorted into a scowl as he threatened to bore a hole through Ryuho for undermining him during these proceedings. The other kids just stood there and listened but Ryuho spoke his mind due to his familiarity with Rakiyo.

"Ryu-kun I'd appreciate it if you would stop butting in on these proceedings. Children should be seen and not heard!" Rakiyo spoke sweetly at first but the volume of his voice began to rise with every word he spoke. Ryuho could feel himself shudder as he felt the older Uchiha losing his temper.

"I wasn't aware we were in the business of scaring off potential resources that will help our clan old man Rakiyo. I guess I'll go get lost since you have such a great handle on your responsibilities as the leader of our clan."Ryuho didn't mean to be insolent but he didn't like being called a child especially after all he had done. His feelings were somewhat hurt and it was evidenced by the slight strain in his throat. He turned to leave the room, stopping at the portal of the door before turning around.

"My guardian doesn't know how to take things as seriously as he should. I hope you decide to agree to a treaty between our clans. It would help your people out a lot to align with people like us." With that Ryuho left the office, walking past Moro and to the outside of the stronghold. He needed to get away as his mind began to wander about the past, a past he was trying to forget...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue stared blankly at the small clump of mushrooms protruding from a rotting tree stump by the side of the road.

_No bright colours, large thick stalk..._

His stomach grumbled as if to tell him to hurry up and decide. He heaved a troubled sigh at his disappointment in himself. He could see the survival training class in his mind, even the lesson about emergency scavenging and which mushrooms were safe to eat. The descriptions were right there on the edge of his subconscious, but the thing that dominated his memory of survival classes was the same that thing that surfaced in the mind of every other young boy who attended survival classes. Shima-sensei. 

Disregarding the revealing kunoichi garb that she was want to wear with short shorts and plunging neck-lines, the fact that she had the voluptuous body to fill it was the source of constant distraction. Surely it was irresponsible to assign a woman with such a body to teach a class of teenage boys? How was anyone expected to learn anything?

Nue considered for a moment whether formal complaints were ever lodged before his stomach grumbled again to get his mind back on the issue at hand. He looked down at the mushroom before looking back along the path in the direction he had just come from.

_Damn, perhaps I should have asked Moro-san for something to eat..._

The road he had been walking was strangely quiet. The path was winding through the forest, a slow route versus the ninja way which was to leap through the trees. Since Nue wasn't really in a hurry to get anywhere, he had elected to take the low road that normal people would walk. He figured that observing and speaking to regular people might be more valuable and informative than trying to get anything useful out of other ninja who might be motivated to remain silent.

So far however, the road had been strangely silent with not a single traveler in sight. Sure the road didn't seem like a main artery of the region, but Nue had expected to see at least some people. As the hours had passed, he didn't think much of it, but now as it was getting late in the day and still no one had appeared, it began to bug Nue.

_Yeah, yeah..._

He thought in reply to his grumbling stomach as though it were sentient, before plucking a few mushrooms and looking to the tree canopy above. Even though Nue had been trained to climb trees, it always felt like something unusual to him since the really big trees didn't grow in his homeland.

With a deft yet powerful jump, he ascended to the large load bearing branches above. He clutched his soon-to-be-mushroom-lunch in one hand and caught hold of a branch in the other, doing a gymnastic swing before landing neatly atop it. Some more scaling brought Nue to above the canopy, looking out at a sea of trees. Even though he could use the _Cicada Song_ jutsu to scan the area, it didn't let him see as far as his eyes which didn't need to be great to try and detect any obvious signs of trouble far away.

_Hmm, no smoke... no large or obvious movements in the terrain..._

As Nue considered the view, he lifted his mask a bit so he could pop a mushroom in his mouth. "All quiet..." he said to himself as he thoughtfully chewed the crunchy mushroom. Not seeing anything significant above, he dropped down to the branches below and began moving at a bit more pace. "Looks like I might have to scan this forest, bit by bit. Something is going on here..." he muttered.

After an hour of intermittent scans he detected something. A single person... youngish... a kilometer to the east. A short period of high speed travel brought him upon the person though he was genuinely surprised to see who it was standing no more than 50 meters from him.

"Hello there!" Nue called out from his vantage point, high on a tree branch. "You are Uchiha ReiMei yes? Tell me, is this forest always so quiet?"


----------



## River Song (Nov 1, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Cael Nasaki*
> TRY ME
> 
> What was once miniscule fireballs was now a blazing trail of flaming arrows that were headed towards Cael Nasaki. He quickly rolled out of the way, but they impaled the ground and created a large explosion, sending the young Nasaki flying across the field into a large tree. As he slowly stood up, the pain running through his back was almost unbearable, but he knew it would wear off soon enough. Still, no backflips for him.
> ...



*Sayuri Sato*

The boy had dodged her flaming arrows, instead they impaled the ground causing the grass to light, as the flames moved swiftly the boy was thrown into a tree, careful not to attract any attention Sayuri closed her hand 
?Moeru Kasai: Disperse.?

It was almost as if a large gust of wind blown the wind away as its simply dissipated leaving very small sparks where it once was. She was distracted as the tree tremored, surprised she slipped grabbing onto the tree branch as the tremor ended, now hanging off she noticed the boy going in for another swing.

?Ooooooooooo SHIIIIIIIIIIIITTT? she screamed as the tree began to collapse, she landed on her back with a thud, cushioned only by her clothes. Her shirt was ruined, she sighed as she stood up, grimacing at the pain, she would feel this for awhile. She unbuttoned her shirt to reveal a cross between a tank-top and a sport bra.

You could now see that the markings traversed the whole right half of her body, sometimes as simple lines, sometimes as seals and fuinjutsu.

?Now you listen here you little shit, I will kill on you and piss on your shallow grave.? She growled at him, she was truly pissed now. She raised her hand, partly revealing the bruises that were developing down her side; if she was further up the tree she could have broken something.

*SNAP!!!*

?Moeru Kasai: Fireball!? she almost screamed as the small ball of fire appeared about halfway between the two, flying at Cael.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 1, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro was thinking this was it, no turning back now. She smelled sex as when she gave the signal her sensai would kicked open her moms room with the male Uchiha she was having sex with. She had a bunch of explosion tags all over her house, as it was going to be a big explosion is going to happen, she set them all off. She jumps back as she heard the explosions unight as she jumped out the window to a tree branch. Akina throw her flank jacket over her naked body, as her Uchiha boyfriend woke up as he was mad as well. "I am going after my daughter, you go after anyone else who is attacking ua." Her boyfriend nods and search the house, "what the hell you did this time MORO."

Moro's mom came at Moro with a chackara scaple, Moro dodge, her sensai was dealing with the other clan member of his own of the Uchihas. The Wolves attack Moro's mom as it gave Moro the slip to get away and gave some freaking time for her sensai to kill anyone in this house that Moro had a death wish against her clan. She atleast she had trail whine all over the house to make the house burn down faster and another explosion went off hitting her mom and the wolves. Her sensai grabbed Moro from behind and throw her out of the window with the wolves. Her sensai was staying behind to finish the job of killing Mooro's mom and the other Uchiha.

Moro was walking towards the cave she loved so much with the waterfall atleast she show her clan there was trouble from within the clan, she be back when she was stronger hoping her sensai would perserve his eyes before he die later. She wash up and looked at the wolves and healed them to the best obility she could find, she would take her eyes with her than leaving them behind. She wash herself up and healed herself from the explosions, she gather everything up from her price posstions to food. She made sure the glass cage that her eyes were in would never be deluded for them to be damage. She walked out of the cave with the water fall and made her way to the borderline of the Uchiha clan she had her ears and nose open for anyone to come after her for any type of questions. Her wolves were in good shape to travel and would find Nue or her sensai's cousin that relative to the wolves.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 1, 2011)

*Uchiha ReiMei*

*Conflict~*

ReiMei watched from the roofs of the Uchiha stronghold as he witnessed Moro and her sensei slaughter he mother and her mother's boyfriend.

"......."

Murder and death wasn't strangers with the Uchiha clan. But ReiMei had never witnessed such a scene as the one that just unravled in front of him. He was sure the whole clan must have heard everything. If Rakiyo caught wind of this Moro would surely suffer greatly. 

*If that smug bastard Ryuhou found out he would probably tell Rakiyo.*

ReiMei unfolded his arms from his chest as he crossed his fingers in front of each other making the shadow clone seal as he did a puff of smoke formed by his side as tall as he was, and as the smoke settled a exact clone of himself was produced.

"Hey go follow Moro now, and make sure she doesn't get into much more trouble."

Despite what was happening ReiMei kept true his calm, stoic personality.

*What am I going to do with you Moro? Not only are we on the verge of warring with the Senju and Aosuki, but you do this and cause conflict within our own clan.*

Meanwhile...

ReiMei jumped from the roof of the compound as he started to chase Moro into the forest making sure she would be okay. She might be able to take care of herslef being blind. But there was no way she would be able to stand up to the other Uchiha at this point of time.

Finally catching up to her ReiMei grabbed her by the rest to stop her. 

*"Moro listen to me. You can't go back on what you did. In fact knowing Rakiyo I'm not sure how long it will take before he catches on."*

ReiMei slowly let her wrist go as he turned quickly towards some bushes quickly drawing one of his katana throwing it at the sound he heard.

**Only my imigination...**

ReiMei  turned back to Moro as he slapped his hands together summoning the katana back into his hand resheating it.

*"Listen, if the clan does come after you you need to have as much power as possible. Those eyes of yours you've been hiding, your going to need to use them again. Unlock the sharingan if you want to stand a chance agaisnt the others. If we want to survive we must transcend the level they are at. And the sharingan is our way of doing that."
*

*The real ReiMei...*

ReiMei had no idea what was going on with Moro he felt slightly worried. He wouldn't know what was happening until the clone dispersed giving ReiMei all it's experience since it was created.

*Using this jutsu I've had to rely on myself a lot. And it seems the more I use it the more knowledge I gain.*


ReiMei clenched his fist as he smiled deviously.

*"Power is forever isn't that what you said Master Raikyo? Well then one day I will show you all of my power!"*

ReiMei laughed manically as he felt the knowledge from his clone being etched into his body and mind.

​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 1, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha LT*
> 
> Moro's ears sound of what the guy said outloud about her breasts, then she heard the word bishi to her. "I alrealdy gave gave you a picec of heaven, I about I give a picec of hell. I know how to take you down and it is not exactly my style of fighting. Iam not really in a mood to fight show I will take that option for now, you are a very intersting person and a unusal one atleast." She unsheathed her sword from the staff. She put the staff on her back. Moro first used several kunia's with string on them hearing them enter other trees, she was wondering if her plan was going to work at all.
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

He didn't particularly care about what the girl was saying. He was only listening in a none caring manner. As he watched her prepare for battle, he himself adjusted his position. His right leg placed behind his left. The distance between the feet are about a shoulder length. 

His spear held horizontally a bit above his waist. His eyes watch carefully at the Uchiha in front of him. His mind making sure to remember that she uses dirty tricks. Though of course, ninja are known for doing that. It's just that this weird ninja happens to be a pervert. 

He hears the comment about him being horny. Such a crude comment to make for a young lady. She really must not have much manners at all. Are all of the Uchiha like this? If that's the case, then getting rid of all of them would be doing the world a favor. 

"That's enough you pervert. Maybe I am, but I'm more lustful for _this_ spear piercing through you." Diarmu makes sure to let her know that he was referring to the black spear in his hand. He speaks as his white teeth are revealed in a sharp grin. Sure there was some 'reaction' from that little trick that girl pulled. However, it dosen't match at all to his blood lust. The action to cease that blood lust temporarily is about to be taken. 

Two meters, that's how long the black spear held in his hands are. What ever close range move she'll try for will be hard to use at that distance. He takes note of the kunais she's sent flying and charges at her just as she does him. Exactly two meters away from the girl, Diarmu holds the spear in his right hand, raises the end of the weapon and strikes diagonally down for her head in order to split her skull in half.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 1, 2011)

*Diarmu Duihan*

As should be expected, this girl blocked the first strike from how his spear. She immediately took action and went for her own attack. Though as she was an awkward opponent, he used an awkward attack. She passed by the black and went for his 'royal jewels'. Mostly creeped out, Diarmu pulls back before she can touch them, having enough of a distance to scout her attempt. 

"What the hell is wrong with you?!" Diarmu asked in annoyance after getting some distance away. The Uchiha creates a stream of fire that that seems to be aiming for him. From the looks of it, she seems to have connected strings to his pants. Diarmu swipes the strings off with the spear, causing the flames to drop down to the grass along with strings. Before he can move in for an attack, smoke arises around the area.

Looking around, Diarmu can hear the sounds of extra footsteps that don't belong to her. Was it reinforcement? If that's the case, then this has to be settled quickly. Before he can make a move, something grabs his head from behind and brings the back of his head to the twin mountains of softness that he felt before, along with what feels like legs wrapping around his waist. He dosen't need to even see to know where he is. 

"I'm not here to play games..." as Diarmu says this, his free hand reaches behind him and grabs the hair on her head. With a strong pull, he brings down the bare flesh that his eyes catch as she falls onto her back. "Tch! Fucking weirdo, I bet your clan can't stand the sight of a disgrace! Just hurry up and die for all of us! But if you that much of a horny pervert, I'll glady 'use' your body the way I want when your a corpse!" After saying those words, Diarmu strikes down with the spear, aiming to pierce through her chest. "Dammit, too bad someone else didn't come by here. The Uchiha won't even care if you die."


----------



## Olivia (Nov 1, 2011)

*[Azuma Senju]

*He started to get annoyed. All this complaining and yapping, did kids these days have any idea how many headaches they all create. He took a breath before opening his eyes as he declared:

"Normally I'd be fine with open discussion but this is no place for children to speak, especially in such high matters."

He sunk into the ground, dragging everyone besides the Hyuga with him. Suddenly they all appeared back in the Senju clan's camp, and he took a bit of a breath before putting his hand up. Suddenly four wooden walls started to grow around himself and the Aosuki. After the walls and the roof was done a wooden desk was formed, with a chair on each side. Azuma slowly walked over to one of the chairs and sat on it as he explained:

"Sorry about all this rush. Honestly their discussion...they were acting like there was a remote chance how our clans could settle things peacefully. Especially to be almost convinced from one outside both of our clans..."

He then looked around the square room, making sure it was completely sealed off, and then continued:

"So it's decided then. We'll go to war with the Uchiha correct? When shall we attack?"

----------------------------------------------

*[Erza Hozuki]

*"You get our protection and a guarantee... the  guarantee that we won't use our considerable power to crush you. I am  not in the business of making threats. Your clan aligning with ours is  truthfully in your best interest..." 

Explained the Uchiha. However he was rudely interrupted by another of the Uchiha. Erza didn't comment throughout their conversation, just waited for it to be over. The Uchiha was trying to give her some information to help her out with this deal or something, but she didn't need it, all she needed was to protect her clan...and Raikyo was correct.

It would be in her best interest to go and accept this treaty. It may be horrible, as it can turn on her at any moment, but it was the best thing she could do at the moment. As soon as the kid left the room she spoke calmly:

"Fine...I've decided that I will accept your terms..."

She felt horrible saying this, knowing that something horrible could come of this. What if he enslaved her clan members to do whatever he wanted, but he could just say he's protecting them? There were to many variables in this contract, but for now she had to stick with what it was.

She slowly turned around as she commented:

"Now may I go or do you need me for something?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 1, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was not afraid of this spear stricking down ward into her fleash her friends and attack the guy with their claws and sharp theeth. Moro rolls to the side as the spear was stabbed into the soft grass as it was between her side and armpit. She grabbed the spear to keep it stabbed into the ground as she grabbed her sword, she did not cared she got naked at all. Her bra dropped to the floor as she had the tip of her sword at his neck. "How about we called this a tie, I hate my clan. How muchchance of you have a allied, slim to none? Instead of killing me about I be a spy for you, to help you take down the Uchiha clan. You could say I am the black sheep of the clan or your words I am crazy and odd."

"What I just said to you just went the other ear, forget it, it is only crap to you." Moro was thinking she just made a deal with a devil, she was doubting this guy would agree with her. This was a oppent in a battle, she was thinking there was nothing wrong with her. Her friends growled at the guy when they get another chance to attack or flee again. The wolves saw Moro snapped once or twice in her life. Moro was in her thoughts waiting for the guy to say somethiing or come up with aother move to get out of this situation. She had a feeling he was going to say something but what, she was all ears. "Okay horny baka, say something from the devil himself or release the darkness you have that would turn into a darker friend than my wolves." Her friends growled to be ready when their human friend Moro attacks.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 1, 2011)

*Sadao*


Noticing he was back in the Senju's camp, Sadao let out a long drawn out sigh as he pressed his palms against his face. "I kind of didn't want to end up all the way from where I started." Sadao then looked over at Takashi and Fugetsu. Sadao slowly let his arms rest at his sides and manged to say. "Ummm, hey. You guys wouldn't know anything about an Apple picker would ya'll?" 

"I'm asking for personal reasons, but if you guys don't. I'll just be on my way then."


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 1, 2011)

*The Gentleman*

Within a few hours after Noctis had left The Gentleman was emitted from the hospital. He threw his suit coat on over his bandaged chest and left it unbuttoned to allow air circulation. With that he set out and began exploring the inner workings of the Ranen clan. It was odd for him, being unnoticed and not cared about. He was just being viewed to these people as another clan member, going on with his everyday life. To them he was nobody, and he liked it that way.

Upon walking down the street The Gentleman's eyes wandered over to a small restaurant that had few customers. Checking his pants he managed to serve himself a small amount of money for something to eat. He walked over and slowly entered the shop, awaiting maybe a scream for help or a guard to come chase him out of the city. However nothing happened, he simply sat down and looked over the menu and slowly felt an easy peace within himself.

"Hello... Can I help you?" A waitress approached him. She was an older women with an expression of utter distaste for her job. Tired from the day's work and just wanting to leave her tone was dreary, and her face matched.

To attempt to smooth her day over slightly he looked up to her and gave her a warm smile, then speaking in his always elegant voice he placed a request, a cup of tea and some spicy ramen noodles. She looked at him momentarily with a look of wonder and distaste all at the same time. However that quickly passed as she gave him a warm smile and then returned to the kitchen to fulfill his request.

"This is the life I want."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2011)

*Takashi/Rokuto*


Jessicα said:


> *[Azuma Senju]
> 
> *He started to get annoyed. All this complaining and yapping, did kids these days have any idea how many headaches they all create. He took a breath before opening his eyes as he declared:
> 
> ...




Rokuto stayed in silence as all the little mess between the kids was going one, even though he kind of agreed with Takashi?s statements, he knew pretty well that those kids were no one to decide all the stuff they were talking about. They knew nothing about the real life just yet, no matter what they had been through, they were still kids without much power after all.

Nodding at the statements of the Senju, they all were carried to the Senju clan?s camp where Azuma created some kind of locked room for both, him and  the Aosuki to talk properly.

"I think we should wait a little and be well prepared,  if they make a new move on us, that?s the moment"he said first removing the wax from one of his ears with one of his fingers, only to blow at it in order to clean his finger."if they don?t do any move, then I leave the decision to you"Rokuto mentioned.

Takashi looked around as he was trying to recognize the place they were at, by the look of the other two, they were all at the place of the Senju clan. As Azuma made some walls to talk alone with Rokuto, Takashi just stayed there exploring the place with his eyes. Then...



PervySageSensei said:


> *Sadao*
> "Ummm, hey. You guys wouldn't know anything about an Apple picker would ya'll?"
> 
> "I'm asking for personal reasons, but if you guys don't. I'll just be on my way then."



"mmm, not really. I haven?t seen any"he said, his sharpened teeth baring themselves with each word he said.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 1, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha LT*
> 
> Moro was not afraid of this spear stricking down ward into her fleash her friends and attack the guy with their claws and sharp theeth. Moro rolls to the side as the spear was stabbed into the soft grass as it was between her side and armpit. She grabbed the spear to keep it stabbed into the ground as she grabbed her sword, she did not cared she got naked at all. Her bra dropped to the floor as she had the tip of her sword at his neck. "How about we called this a tie, I hate my clan. How muchchance of you have a allied, slim to none? Instead of killing me about I be a spy for you, to help you take down the Uchiha clan. You could say I am the black sheep of the clan or your words I am crazy and odd."
> 
> "What I just said to you just went the other ear, forget it, it is only crap to you." Moro was thinking she just made a deal with a devil, she was doubting this guy would agree with her. This was a oppent in a battle, she was thinking there was nothing wrong with her. Her friends growled at the guy when they get another chance to attack or flee again. The wolves saw Moro snapped once or twice in her life. Moro was in her thoughts waiting for the guy to say somethiing or come up with aother move to get out of this situation. She had a feeling he was going to say something but what, she was all ears. "Okay horny baka, say something from the devil himself or release the darkness you have that would turn into a darker friend than my wolves." Her friends growled to be ready when their human friend Moro attacks.



*Diarmu Duihan*

The black spear of death came down for her life. Yet, with a quick enough movement, she managed to roll to the side. At the same time as grabbing her sword she grabbed the the spear. That wasn't a wise move, sharp black scales had grown along the spear during the battle and they left several cuts along the palm of her hand. Most likely she was trying to make sure he wouldn't move it but while the sharp scales she wasn't going to stop it.  At the same time she brings her sword to his neck, his spear is brought directly to the tip of her forehead. 

There's a chance he could die, however Diarmu believes that his attack will be the faster. Before her sword can slice through his neck, his spear with push through her head. What he suspected to be people were actually wolves. Easy, Diarmu has killed many of wolves before and these will be no different. He was ready to take this gamble, Diarmu was always the type that feels lucky in theses situations. 

Before this could be done, her words of settling this in a tie and turning on the Uchiha clan surprises him. "Hmpf, what a stupid idea. To team up with you would only piss me off. Even if you do look like your clan hasn't exactly been the kindest to you, I don't know for sure if you mean the truth. Just how can I trust such a sneaky person like you? I need some proof." Diarmu spoke without letting loose of his grip at even the slightest. His eyes of course taking a look at her slender bare body, but not getting distracted by it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~Investigation~_

Noctis got closer and closer until he could clearly feel two different levels of chakra nature. There were two individuals in the area, most likely the ones that were fighting. Noctis jumped onto a branch of the tree and hid behind the scope of view from the two individuals up ahead. He slowly peeked with precaution, only to see a red haired boy wielding a spear and a female that seems to oppose him. _"I wonder if they know more about the murder of the Aosuki clan member. However they do look suspicious..."_

Apparently, the female that opposed the red haired boy is a Uchiha member. As the fight went on, the red haired boy had a deadly intent on killing Uchiha clan members. Noctis presumed that the red haired boy could have wanted to also find more about the murder of the Aosuki member. Noctis then overheard the proposition that the female had made about betraying her own clan and slaughtering them on the inside for satisfy the red haired boy's wants.












Noctis gritted his teeth due to the fact that he has bring materials from that clan for his elder but it would have been unfortunate if that stopped because of murder. Murder, Noctis did not want to see or hear of it anymore, he had to get involved. Not only it could lead to more killing, it could cause a World Ninja war between clans getting his own clan involved. The Prince had to do something now that he has thought about this horrifying event.

Noctis slowly moved in front of the tree, standing on a branch and making himself visible to the world's eye. He put his hands in his pocket and laid back against the tree, closing his eyes and felt like having not a care for the world. _"If I may interrupt this wonderful conversation, but it would be nice to know more about this betrayal of Uchiha clan and possibly having some connection with the murder act of the Aosuki clan."_ Noctis sighed after he finished talking.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 1, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"In a calm like matter you are pissed, I about I show you the way that a pathway to sneak into the Uchiha tettirory. If you don't beleive me take me as hostage for information and be torture sexually or breakage of mental stage I am at in life. I want some revenge on the Uchiha clan for some personal reason. From going crazy and fear from my birth right to gain more power from eyes that are missing, location unknow. Only a wolf knows, but they can't talk to you in human language." Moro did not lower her sword as her sences did not tell her it was safe yet, she lower the headband with the Uchiha symbol on it as she shows something desturbing to him. She has no eyes it was only blackness where the shadows sink in from her features in her face.

"Another pervert shows up, stop looking at my nude body." She throw a kunia at the guy, that shut his eyes and did not seem to cared at all. "So we are having tea from this inportant dance," Moro was being sarcatic to the new comer and the guy. She put her headband back on to cover er eyes, then got dress as she was getting sick of just wearing her underwear at the moment. "Nobody really knows but the  Aosuk thinks we killed a person from their clan as we were frame and blame depending on the evidence that he two clans would be clashing against each other, for another silly war to happen." She finished getting dress as a wolf handed her staff as she sheaths her sword.


----------



## Laix (Nov 2, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
BATTLE

The girl seemed to hit boiling point as she launched a small ball of fire that appeared already halfway there. It was followed after shallow threats of pissing on his grave and what not, which made him smile yet feel slightly creeped out.

With the tree knocked down, there was plenty of leaves around. Cael dragged his sword on the ground and began to spin around rapidly, creating a light whirlwind that sucked up all the leaves and created a blinding storm. The fire crashed with the windy leaf storm, allowing Cael time to escape as the wind caught fire. He was sprinting away from Sayuri, heading for the thick trees behind. He had to buy time until the Nasaki were alerted and came to assist him.

But just what was taking them so long?


----------



## Kenju (Nov 2, 2011)

*Diarmu Duihan*


He heard what she said, but Diarmu could hardly take her seriously after hearing her. It was obvious she didn't like her clan at all. Hell, she just may stay true to what she said. "Sneak into their territory? What are you stupid?" Diarmu replies to that almost impossible offer that would have him killed. Either she isn't as good in the head as he thought, or she's playing him as a fool. 

Still keeping mind of the wolves around, Diarmu dosen't move his spear. He thinks about taking the gamble of seeing who is faster. Before this can be tested, a sound of something landing is heard near them. Quickly, he turns his eyes to the black haired boy near the tree. _Shit_, Diarmu cursed to himself as another person had entered the show. 

Just as the Uchiha girl, pulls back her sword, Diarmu pulls back his spear and takes a few steps back. Diarmu didn't know who this person was and from the looks of it he dosen't seem to be an Uchiha. "Bastard, I don't know who you are but you would have lived longer if you chose to just ignore us and scurried along," Dairmu spoke as he scoped the fellow from afar. "Does it matter? Wouldn't you be satisfied for another clan to be whipped out?" He spoke to the newcomer. 

Another ninja....if that's the case then.."You," Diarmu pointed at the Uchiha girl, as if to command her. "If your serious about this alliance then you have to pass a test....kill this rat," Diarmu points his spear at the boy, with a daring grin on his face.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Aburame Ume*

A cold wind raced across the deck porch of Ume's high roofed wooden home. She shivered slightly and opted to raise her hood over her head. She sat at the end of the porch, between the railing posts, dangling her legs over the edge.

"You know... you can talk to me..." said her father. He stood beside where she sat. He was leaning on the railing, looking out over the field in front of their house just like Ume was.

"... Ume..." he repeated.

She said nothing. She just sat silently, looking at the field. She seemed more interested in a hawk which dived down into the long grass and captured a mouse. The hawk rose majestically into the air with the dying mouse clutched in its talons, as it soared off into the gray sky overhead.

"Idiot, you should have stayed hidden..." Ume muttered as she looked at the captured mouse's paralyzed body, struck rigid from the hawk's impact. A tiny trail of blood dripped from the stricken animal as it was carried off to be eaten alive. "... Now look at you...", Ume whispered.

"What was that?" Ume's father asked. "Look Ume, I'm trying to talk to you but you're not making this easy. Your brothers-". Her father was given pause as Ume's head snapped around to affix him with a glare. Ume's father might have become angry or impatient at his daughter's show of petulance, but for the fact that the glare he saw in her face seemed to be the only thing holding back the tears. "... Ume..."

"Sir", came an interrupting voice. A village chuunin had appeared in the dirt packed street in front of Ume's house. "There is a potential mission for Ume."

"Look, now is not a good ti-". Before Ume's father could complete his sentence, Ume had slid off the porch and began pacing off towards the center of the village. 

"I'm ready to go now, sempai", Ume said, not stopping to wait for the chuunin. The chuunin looked at the young girl pacing off before sparing her father an inquiring glance. The old man sighed, closed his eyes and simply nodded. The chuunin returned the nod, acknowledging the concession before setting off after Ume.

***​
Ume watched the little chakra bug on her finger like someone in a trance. The small insect walked diligently across her skin, checking that all was well with the surface of its hive.

"Ume!" the briefing Jounin snapped. "Are you listening? This is important."

"Yes sensei", Ume replied, turning her attention from her little insect tenant to the map in front of her.

"Now then", the jounin continued, "we received a report from one of our allied villages about 7 hours ago that their trade shipments from the east appeared to be waylaid. It's probably just a case of a merchant getting drunk and falling asleep on his cart by the side of the road, but they seemed convinced that bandits are to blame. Since they are a regular village, it's hard to explain to them that our ninja have already cleared the area of bandits. Be that as it may, they are still our allies who expect our protection, so we are obligated to send someone to check it out. This is probably just a case of find-the-merchant-that-got-lost, so it shouldn't be too difficult. Set out at once and determine what happened. If you can restore the situation easily, then do so, but if something else is going on, return immediately and report." The Jounin concluded with a nod, awaiting Ume's confirmation.

"Yes sir, I understand", she said quietly. She rose silently and exited the briefing room, making her way to the eastern gate of the village.

"I hope she'll be ok...", the chuunin who brought her in quietly commented to his jounin superior, "... her insects seem agitated... anxious..."

"She must do this", the jounin replied. "What she is going through, is something all ninja must be able to overcome, otherwise they will never last in this profession." Even though he said this, his brow could not help but crease with concern.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 3, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~Upcoming Conflict~_

The female Uchiha looked very irritated by the fact that another person had entered the area. Noctis did not seem to care about what the female Uchiha wanted nor what that red haired boy wanted. He just wanted to finish his errand for his elder and get back home. But if there was a chance that the murder could trigger and major event that could involve the Ranen clan, the Prince wouldn't hesitate to avoid that from happening. 












"Another pervert shows up, stop looking at my nude body." The Uchiha had said with a great disgusted look on her face. Immediately after she had spoken, she threw a kunai directly at Noctis. As the Kunai came closer and closer to the boy's temple, the Prince simply just tilted his head to the side completely avoiding a fatal hit. The Uchiha had started put her clothes on along with her head band, not that Noctis seemed to have any interest in, and spoke, "Nobody really knows but the Aosuk thinks we killed a person from their clan as we were frame and blame depending on the evidence that he two clans would be clashing against each other, for another silly war to happen."

Noctis sighed in disappointment to the fact that the Uchiha was simply framed and put to blame so easily. _"What a pain..."_ Noctis said as he was still in the exact same position he was in from when he had entered the area. _"To think the Uchihas would have already gotten out of this situation by now. But I don't see that happening anytime soon."_ Noctis slowly opened his eyes for the first time in front of the two individuals. 

_"My only purpose here is to retrieve various materials from one of the Uchiha clan members. But with this crisis is occurring right now, it's going to be very difficult to accomplish that."_ Noctis knew that if he had to bypass the blockade to get into Uchiha territory, he would need a Uchiha clan member. The girl in front of the Prince's eyes could only accomplish that so he had to try and come in terms with her.

The boy with red hair was getting cautious of the Prince's presence. He finally spoke saying, "Bastard, I don't know who you are but you would have lived longer if you chose to just ignore us and scurried along" Noctis looked over to the boy wielding a spear, who presumed the Prince to be weak and not at their level to fight them. The red haired boy continued to speak, "Does it matter? Wouldn't you be satisfied for another clan to be whipped out?" He grabbed his spear tightly as he got serious by the second.

Noctis thought about his words, but the fact that the Ranen clan would be involved either way if the cards play right. But it is still wrong for the Uchiha to be blamed upon something they hadn't done and caused a massive conflict over it. Noctis didn't want this to happen because his own clan had daily business between themselves and the Uchiha. If the Ranen clan had have somehow lost this, it could be a blow to their chances of survival.

Before Noctis could say anything. the red haired boy pointed at the girl and spoke,  "If your serious about this alliance then you have to pass a test....kill this rat" His spear was pointing directly at the Prince, while he knew that if she allied with the red haired boy, it would get difficult to finish his errand. Noctis sighed and said, _"Picking a fight with strangers is pathetic. Waste of time and chakra... But do you honestly know who you are talking to, spear wielder?"_ Noctis asked out of curiosity seeing if even a fellow like him could easily guess the Ranen's own Prince.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 3, 2011)

*[Azuma Senju]

*He sighed as he said:

"Well that's true. I'd rather they make the first move, as they'd be in a more forest area and that's where I fight best in...Anyways."

Azuma snapped his fingers and the wooden walls around the two exploded, obviously giving no damage to either of them. His eyes drew away from the Aosuki, but before he let him go off on his business he said:

"Oh that's right, I should probably tell you...We do have a _special_ weapon the Uchiha don't have...We have a tailed beast..."

He paused for a moment before continuing:

"However, I'm not sure how much of use it will be to us. We sealed it inside a kid for it to stop it's rampaging, but I'm not sure it's power can be used while being inside of a human...I guess we'll have to wait and see...Anyways that's all I've wanted to tell you. I've already planted a few non-harmful detonating seeds in your pockets. If they go off that means that they haven't made a move, and we should go in and fight. If they don't go off...then that probably means that you haven't been attacked yet."

He sighed and then stated:

"Oh anything else you need while you're here?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2011)

*Rokuto / Takashi*

Rokuto smiled at what Azuma said was the special weapon they had against the Uchiha, he had heard about the tailed beasts, creatures of chakra that are capable of destroying anything in their tracks. He wondered how the Senjus acquired one being it that no one actually knew where all of them were and even more, how they did seal it in a kid._"A Tailed beast, huh? seems interesting"_ the Aosuki thought as he was listening the little inconvenient about the kid and all the stuff about the detonating seeds.

"Seems like this tailed-beast more like a useful weapon is a total bet, There is 50% probabilities for it to be useful and 50% probabilities for it to be a total pain. Well whichever it is he should remain as a last resort"Rokuto said and the nodded at the detonating seeds, he was pretty much okay with that.




Jessicα said:


> "Oh anything else you need while you're here?"



"Nothing at all"he said before looking at Takashi"The kid needs some training so I think we are going back"he told to the Senju and then called for the Aosuki boy so they could leave"Hey, Takashi. We are heading back"the man announced. The grayish blue-haired guy nodded as both Aosukis started to walk"Rokuto-san, you know how to go back home?"the fourteen years old boy asked.

"Of course not! hahahah!!"Rokuto stated and then laughed, Takashi just sighed at the attitude of his godfather, he would never change.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 3, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

She heard what the Horney baka with the spear said to her as she heard what the guy that showed up and what he had to say, Moro was going to dress the Horny baka. "I am not going to kill him, I can stand a few more days in the Uchiha village, but I am serious about my alliance with you. To me you have no Allies or allied clans, that could wipe your clan off the map. You never know when clans would combine and gain up on someone. At some point someone needs more power than just a louder bark than than firce bite. I let you come with me to my village, just reserve to get information then later come back with reinforcements. Do whatever you like."

She could hear the horny baka's heart beat from a distance and it is loud with thethirst of killing. "If you don't calm down you may regret your actions, I doubt you have any. Moro's wolves just growled at the red haired guy, they know the smelled of the guy next to the tree. Moro noticed the familar scent of the prince of Ramen, she was not sorry for her ways or actions, she heard rumors about the prince but never met him till now. "I heard from the falcon that you are rumor to be a good allied, but I still don't trust you prince. YOu betray me, I will hurt you from the wrath of the wolves."

She waited for the two guys to answer she was in her own thoughts, the two guys could find her at the waterfall, but to her it was a risky move to take on her part. She walked a few feet away from the two guys and needed some space by herself and her wolves. Her wolves looked at their in question. Moro touch one of the wolf that was closest to her, She was in her thoughts as wich guy was a higher threat to her. She lean against a tree as she was thinking about plans when it came to her own life and which hellish path she would take to complete before taking another one. She was not totally nit in her thoughts to not lose focus on her sences that help her more than no eyesight at all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 3, 2011)

*Uchiha Rakiyo*

?Why yes there is something I require as a starter of our little treaty. As I explained to you the Aosuki are out for blood because one of theirs was murdered. The only proof they have it was one of us is that a member of the Aburame led them to the north. I?ll be entrusting my clan with the task of finding the murderer and holding his life for a ransom.? Rakiyo was aware that he was showing just how devious he could be looking to turn someone?s anguish and his clan?s peril into profit. What else would the purpose be of giving over the murderer though? To him it wasn?t really an issue of justice; he could care less about that. The Aosuki could come for them and be crushed in the process, but since they were so raw about it one would assume they would want the murderer extradited to their territory. But there was something he did need Erza for.

?Our borders need fortification from the Aosuki and I suspect whomever they have an alliance with. You have ?it? so I trust that you can acquit yourself quite well if things get rough.? Rakiyo slouched in his chair once more as he exuded this lackadaisical energy that would undermine any other person?s sense of danger but the way his words danced and the mystique of his tone, it was enough to make anyone wary of him.

?Go get some supplies for your people to drop off before going to our border. We have plenty of food and medical supplies. I doubt we'll be needing them against those insects...? Even when being altruistic the leader of the Uchiha seemed dangerous.

*Uchiha Ryuhou*

?Where Am I??

He turned from his left to his right looking around and trying to make sense of his surrounding. The last thing he could remember was sand, there was so much sand and it was so hot. His throat was still a bit dry but he saw a canteen by his bedside. He grabbed it and guzzled down the water like it was some secret elixir that would lead to immortality, the water was the best thing he had tasted in he didn?t know how long. He tried to remember how he got here in this moment, but it was blank. He tried even harder to think, shutting his eyes and squinting as if he could push the memories from the recesses of his mind into the foreground. All he gained from the process was a slight migraine and a single word, "Ryuhou?"

?Wow color me impressed I didn?t think a shrimp like you would be able to survive the intensity of the desert. The gods must have a plan for you.?



The boy was taken aback by the sudden appearance of this girl, she looked to be a few years older than him and she was very pretty. The boy couldn?t help but feel a bit shy around her, but she didn?t seem phased by him in the slightest. Actually she seemed to pick up on his awkwardness as she tried to break the ice so to speak.

?I guess I should introduce myself to someone favored by the gods now shouldn?t I. My name is Yue Sabaku and well I already know you?re name, it?s Idiot. Because it?s stupid for anyone to go walking in this desert without the proper supplies.?

He just stared blankly as the rather abrasive girl chastised him for walking about the desert but he couldn?t remember how he even got there to begin with. He had no clue what was going on; only one thing stuck out in his memory and that was the name "Ryuhou". But who was Ryuhou, was it someone he knew, maybe it was his name.

?Hey I?m talking to you bozo, what?s you?re real actual name??

?Ryu? Ryuhou...?

?Well nice to meet you little Ryuhou-kun. How bout we go get you something to eat?? 

*Now*

Ryuhou ran and kept on running through the forests, the leafy landscape flitting by at an impossible speed. He kept running and running paying no heed to where he was actually headed or his responsibility to go and apprehend the cause of this latest conflict between clans. His mind was on the past, a past that he was very divided about. He yearned to know where he came from but to think back on the memories of his time with the Sabaku?

He stopped running after what felt like forever, he couldn?t shake this feeling of despair. A knot was present in his throat and it began to feel scratchy as the stress and sadness began to take a hold of him.

?ARGHH!!!!?

He cocked back his fist and drove it into the trunk of the nearest tree. He could feel his fist sting a little as he managed to make a slight dent in the wooden hide of the tree.  

?This won?t do, no hitting something that can?t fight back that isn?t fun.? He finally took a look around and the realization started to set in, he had no clue where the hell he was.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 3, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]

*She closed her eyes as she thought over what she was ordered to do. She had to build a defense line from the Uchiha's territory and the enemies. Normally this wouldn't be to hard, but she had no idea how strong the enemy were. Even so it'd be easier to defend if there had been some sort of wall blocking the way, but she doesn't have Earth Release...Regardless she knew she had to accept.

Before walking out she mentioned:

"All I need is water. Once I get that I'll go find my clan and give it to them. Afterwords I'll be right back."

She walked out and started to travel through the Uchiha hideout. She easily found the supplies room as it was just three doors down. Entering the vast room she looked around. At first all she saw were boxes full of food and weapons. However near the back she found a few giant jugs filled with water. She picked up one, which was about as tall as half of her body, and slowly walked out of the room.

She was stared at as she was leaving the Uchiha territory with a giant jug of water, however she didn't care in the slightest. Once exiting the border she quickly jumped away, going back to the path that she originated from. She needed to find where her clan went before anything else.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 3, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*It's so cold...so cold.

It's not cold on my skin though, it feels like frosty liquid is flowing through my veins, and my bones have been replaced by ice. Why...Why am I so cold? Why can't the cinders of a hearth cure this rechid curse placed on myself? Oh I know...It's because I'm all alone within that hearth. I feel as though everyone in this world hates me, as though it's destined...But why? What have I done to any of them? It's not fair---all of them---all of them are...!

"Get up, Seigrein."

The boys eyes forced open as he heard the mans voice. He took a cautious look at his surroundings, and they were the exact same as when he left them. There were six wooden surfaces in this entrapment. One in front, behind, to the left, to the right, below, and above him. He hated this place as it enclosed him, and the door could only be opened from the outside. As it were he felt like a animal trapped in a cage, waiting for it's owner to call out for it. The boy weakly responded with a grunt, and the male yelled back:

"Get up, I'm not going to ask again!"

The boy didn't respond at first, however to cause less trouble he decided to speak.

"I'm awake."

The floor swiftly disappeared from under his feet and he was sent flying to the ground. He quickly fell to the ground without making a noise until the impact. He was roughly hurt, however he just wanted information, information as to why he was waken up. He looked at the tall man standing in front of him, and he was the Senju Clan leader, Azuma.

"What did you wake me for?"

"For information gathering, this will be your first mission. I'm entrusting you to go and find a culprit in the woods north of here. We may be able to prevent a war if we're able to find and capture him."

"But why are you sending me alone on a mission like this? I won't be of any.."

"I said Intel gathering, you're not going to be the one fighting him. Once you get his coordinates I'll send a team to apprehend him."

Seigrein sighed, he had never been on a mission because no one trusted him with anything. If they felt anything for him, it was this untold fear the held, so it was strange for him to be getting a responsibility like this.

"Fine...I'll accept, but honestly I don't know what you're expecting from me."

Azuma just stared at the boy, unsure of what to say, with his eyes dull and a tint of rage.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 3, 2011)

*Maiko Kondo​*
Everything was literally in slow motion for me as I stared at this boy. Abruptly he attacked with some technique involving his very own blood. Pulling out a kunai he slashed the palm of his hand, opening up a gash and as blood poured from the wound, seeping over his hand and falling to the ground like a fountain it suddenly sprung to life. Quickly it shot up off the ground transforming into needles that began their charge at me.

I had folded my hands during this event and stood my ground. The thought of moving never crossing my mind as I continued to watch. Within seconds the my body began to shake and trash wildly as the entirety of my body was pierced and ran through. I'm sure after all this was over I would look something akin to a pin cushion or that very yellow cheese, Swiss I believe it's called? Well, that's what I passerby would think if they witness this scene, but there's something I've learned even at this young an age.

Everything isn't always as it seems.

Am I really the Moron?

"Why yes you are Moron-san." I replied gently as I stood behind him with my arms folded with a cheerful smile on my face. With my person now standing behind my attacker, it should be obvious what transpired. A soft thud of a body hit the dirt ground beneath our feet was heard and then a light "Poof" followed by a cloud of smoke. The body he had hit was obviously not mine, just a mere substitute.

"Moron-san as ironic as the name is...I couldn't believe you to be this ignorant." I began to speak my gentle tone replaced with a more stern one though my voice was still soft nonetheless. Unfolding my hands I casually pointed to the home behind me. "This house belongs to a veteran shinobi just a mere several feet away from us."  I explained as I dropped that hand and then used the other one to point to just ahead of us. "The entirety of that clan that goes by the name of Hyuga, are camped even closer to us. So with those two simple sentences I can I ask you again...Moron-san?"

Opening my left half way to reveal my mixed heritage, the great white sclera of the Hyuga clan with a bright red iris I lazily stared at him. "Are you really, really, _really_ that stupid? Help could be here for me in the drop of a hat. With a simple yell I could have you swarmed within a matter of moments. Then all I would have to do is play the part of the scared wittle girl and have you massacred." I stayed quiet to let my words sink in before returning to my previous stance with my feet placed together and my hands folded while wearing a warm smile.

"Once again, I shall tell you to be on your way."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2011)

*Takashi*

"Wrong!!"Bam!! a very loud sound could be heard in the middle of the forest part of Aosuki territory, a big cloud of dust covering the place where the shadow of someone could be recognized, lying on the ground"Do it faster, without hesitation!"Rokuto?s voice could be heard as well, as the tone of his voice was perturbing the calmness of the forest."I know what ya mean but it?s not as easy as ya say"the voice of a youngster could be heard as the shadow in the cloud of dust started to move until it was able to sit properly.

The dust faded away after the wind started to blow. Sat on the ground the blue-eyed boy heir of the Aosuki clan, he was rubbing his cheek while looking at the current leader of the clan."Do I really need to do this?"he asked, he would have preferred to train his own way instead of getting the help of the brute he had as master and godfather; not that the boy was actually different to the man when it came to a fight but still.   

"Of course you do! You are heading to get the culprit who probably started everything. if it?s really an Uchiha with an awakened sharingan, What will you do?"he said scolding his godson a little, trying to make him understand the basics to fight those eyes."But this is hella different, you can take me down because ya can smell me and even more I?m not using shadow step. An Uchiha even with that Shari-whatever can?t catch us unless the person is looking in every direction, even his shadow...."the boy said calmly, it didn?t even look like a complain although it was.

"ugh, Whatever!! I will let you go this time, now go and search for this small fry, if it?s needed kill him though i would prefer you to bring the person here so we can get some answers"the blue-haired man said. Takashi only nodded and started to leave" Better swear you don?t awaken in the middle of the skirmish or we won?t get our answers "he said at last"?kaaay"he said bored and then left.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 3, 2011)

*Diarmu Duihan*

Diarmu stood there scouting the newcomer with his eyes. He wasn't letting his guard down in the slightest around these two. He knew he shouldn't trust wither one of them. If they were loyal, he would betray them. That's just the kind of life Diarmu has been living. 

This new guy very well seemed to be the 'cool' guy that annoyed him. He dosen't need telepathy to guess that this guy thinks pretty highly of himself. But he won't bother about who this person is, that dosen't matter. The only problem is that there are now two shinobi, troublesome. This person is from some sort of clan that is neither Aosuki or Uchiha.

From what he's gathered after hearing the girl, he's some sort of royalty...A royal ninja? That's just great, someone as a high position as that would deal a big blow to the shinobi world. This guy is definitely someone, Diarmu will have to see again and take care of. Diarmu takes note of this guy's face for future purposes. If he's royalty, then it shouldn't take Diarmu hard to figure out what clan he is from.

"Aren't you a rare fish? Your definitely one that'll be an important piece to this era's end with your death, Princey."After saying that, his attention is then shifted over the the  brown-haired Uchiha girl. Who refuses to kill this 'Prince' that just arrived. "Your useless, with your silly tricks I don't think you could get the job done anyways. Listen bitch, I don't care if you have a grudge against the Uchiha or any other clan. I don't even care if you share the same ideal as me! As long as you bear that 'title' you'll always be an enemy that I'll have to kill. No matter what you do. Most importantly, you fucking dared to say I was in a clan, you bitch! You think I'd follow along with goddammed shinobi?! If you want to escape your life, kill yourself!" As Diarmu says this, he swings the long black spear horizontally for the girl's neck. However, the attacks purpose isn't to kill, only to push her away from him. Right after that, Diarmu pushes his legs off of the earth and into a tree branch rather easily.

"Know this you bastards, I'm no ninja. I'm a Hunter, one that specializes in the murder of others, but mostly ninja like you. See ya," With those final words, Diarmu quickly leaps off from branch to branch, escaping from the area._ Damn, Uchiha wasn't any good with that Prince getting involved. I'll just have to try for the Aosuki clan then..._


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 4, 2011)

*???*

Standing on a mountain top, a medium sized man stood on the cliff side and looked over the Aosuki and Uchiha territories.


*Spoiler*: __ 









*"Well, that was easy to start up a war between those two. Heck, it turned out even better than I thought. I'll just let everything playout then make my move."* Turning away, he then started to walk down the stone path down the side of the mountain, towards a dense part of the forest.


*Sadao*

Sadao threw open the door and went towards his bed roll. Tossing it aside he grabbed a leathery pouch and a couple of old ninja tools, along a couple of exploding notes.

Strapping it to his waist, he then spun around and walked briskly out of the shack he lived in. All the while the same thing ran through his mind. _'From what everyone's been saying, there's a person we just need to take in, then this war won't happen....hopefully.'_ 

Sadao then started to walk even faster towards the north, where everyone's been saying where the culprit is suppose to be. "Ahh. I hope things don't escalate..." Suddenly a flash of hundreds of soldiers, marching towards him popped in his head. Along with a middle aged man who loomed over him, looking fiercely ahead as he pushed the cart he laid in.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 4, 2011)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu noticed Azuma getting annoyed from him the hyuga and the Aosuki boy bickering and stopped talking. He then seen the Hyuga girl run off. Before he knew it he was back at the Senju clan with everyone else. He seen a wooden room. It was probably Azuma and the Aosuki clan leader. Fugetsu noticed Takashi look around the clan in amazement. 

As soon as Fugetsu noticed the wooden shaft thing exploded and pieces a wood flew everywhere. Fugetsu caught a piece about to hit him. He then heard Azuma tell the Aosuki clan leader about a tailed beast. Tailed beast!!! Uncle told me that was a legend. A rumor. A myth. Is it real?  Fugetsu quickly used hiding like a mole jutsu. This is getting interesting maybe I should just spy. How much harm could it do.

Fugetsu followed Azuma. [How come I get the feeling that he already knows im here.Or am I just overestimating his tracking abilities] Azuma said in his head with worry. Fugetsu followed Azuma in a secret hide out. [This place is cool] Fugetsu said in amazement. He began following Azuma down the hall way. Wait this place is quiet he would hear my foot steps. Hmm Fugetsu began leaping across the hall way and landed gently on walls just to leap again across a other hall way.

Fugetsu seen a giant chamber with a wooden cage and seen Azuma talking. He then seen a boy in the cage. He could not here what they were saying though. He seen how Azuma got the boy out of the cage and how the boy landed. [How cruel] This must be the tailed beast. All sad and alone.] Fugetsu then got a little closer and heard what they were saying.


Fugetsu was surprised on the mission the kid was given. Fugetsu gulped in fear. He gathered his confidence. [Is lord Azuma crazy. Fugetsu slowly walked to Azuma nervously and tapped on his shoulder. Sorry for eavesdropping. Fugetsu said with extreme nervousness. He then got a confident look on but still should some signs of nervousness. So this is the tailed beast kid. This mission. This mission is not the right kind of mission for him. Gathering information does not only include spying but also includes social skills. Im not sure how long he was in that cage or how many people he met but im not sure if he can handle talking to people. He may be tricked into saying he is a tailed beast and then someone may kidnap him. He is to valuable to loose. Fugetsu looked at the boy. hey. Fugetsu said casually. Fugetsu could tell that this boy was always alone. To avoid the awkwardness he looked at Azuma. Sorry for eavesdropping  Fugetsu said with a very nervous laugh. He then used hiding like  a mole jutsu to leave the place ASAP. His voice echoed. Well gotta go train.



Ketsueki

He seen the girl escape the attack. He grew very angry. His pupils turned giant. There was a giant red glare. AHHHH!!!!!!! He screamed in frustration. Ketsueki lost even more of his sanity. He then got his kunai and made a giant wound on himself and laughed from the pain. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Blood splashed. The blood formed to needles. But he used much more chakara and blood this time. He began rapidly blasting the needles everywhere. It made holes threw the flowers in the garden. It was aimed at the girl. It aimed to the area she pointed at. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA He then jumped on the girl with a kunai and scratched her cheek. He then raised the kunai and licked the blood from her cheek and began laughing again. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 



Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi began running back to the Hyuga clan. She used her byukugan for directions. She then noticed something. She noticed a strong presence. She was still by the Aosuki and Uchiha territory. She looked up. Her byakugan seen someone on the mountain. He seemed powerful. Tenshi had a look of fear on her face. Who is this guy I see.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Aburame Ume*

_No sign of him..._

Ume's efforts to find the missing merchant were proving annoyingly fruitless. How could he get lost on what was essentially a straight road? Looking around, the area seemed generally devoid of people, not just travelers.

_Could something interesting be happening after all..._

Ume's orders to return to the village should something be amiss, flashed in her mind before quickly being suppressed. She didn't really want to be anywhere where her father could talk to her... not right now...

The search for the merchant had taken Ume far from the area she had expected to find him. She was in fact in border territory now. From the few flash intel updates that she attended as a genin, she knew that she was somewhere close to Uchiha and Aosuki territory, two dangerous clans with whom Aburame had a tentative stand-offish relationship. Before reaching their lands however, she would be passing by an area occupied by another migrant clan. There wasn't much information about these newcomers other than that they wielded some kind of dojutsu, the extent and power of which were unknowns.

A clear minded ninja would show some caution before crossing into such lands. Ume however, was far from such a state. She barreled in headlong, dashing along the road in plain sight.

***​
"You can't be serious! We have to go after her!" Ume's father pleaded desperately. "If these reports are right-"

"If they are right", the jounin interrupted, "then that's all the more reason we cannot go. These reports show wide scale mobilization between Uchiha and Aosuki. The region is like a powder keg. We cannot risk deploying any more forces in the area. It will look like Aburame is posturing to take advantage. We must keep our cool until the situation becomes clearer."

"But-" Ume's father started.

"Please control yourself!" the jounin snapped. "This is the clan head's will." 

The jounin glanced over his shoulder at a hanging reed screen which partitioned a small section of the room. A shapeless figure sat behind the screen with a small lantern beside it casting a strange silhouette upon the screen, a shadow which didn't look altogether human. 

"Is this so, clan leader?" Ume's father asked the figure behind the screen.

The figure never said a word, it simply nodded once. The matter was settled.

***​
Ume's high speed dash along the roadside brought her to a side path which seemed to head off to a field with a house in it. Ume would have ignored the side road and continued onward when suddenly, a fit of maniacal laughter caught her attention.

"What the hell?" she said as she skidded to a halt. Taking a closer look at the area with the house she noticed a boy and girl, seemingly engaged in combat. The girl seemed ordinary enough but the boy seemed to be surrounded by a strange fluid which moved in an eerie manner as it glistened red in the sun.

"Is that... blood?" Ume muttered to herself. While the sight might have been mistakable, the scent was not. Ume's first instinct was not to get involved, but since these two were the first people she saw since leaving the allied village, she decided to approach.

"Eeeeasy", Ume whispered to her insects as they began getting agitated at the nearby threat of danger.

"You there!" Ume called out, advancing slowly on the pair. Her knees were bent and her back was arched like a cat that was ready to jump at a moment's notice. She held up one hand to get the boy and girl's attention, while her other hand rested in the pouch strapped to her lower back, ready to pull out a kunai if she needed it. 

"I am looking for a merchant that might have come by here earlier today. Have either of you seen anyone like that?"


----------



## River Song (Nov 4, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Cael Nasaki*
> BATTLE
> 
> The girl seemed to hit boiling point as she launched a small ball of fire that appeared already halfway there. It was followed after shallow threats of pissing on his grave and what not, which made him smile yet feel slightly creeped out.
> ...



*Sayuri Sato*

She watched as he moved, dragging his sword over the ground stirring up a storm of leaves, They swirled through the air, dancing on the breeze as the storm glided towards the fire. She smirked, her sly smile emphasised by her blood red irises as she moved to the side the fireball moving with her, avoiding the storm.

She wouldn’t be taken down that easily. She was watched as the storm battered of the fallen tree, bark and leaves flying everywhere. It ended and the calm returned, there was only her, the boy and nature itself.

She sent the blazing ball of fire at the boy a maniacal laugh echoing from her rose tinted lips.

*Sayuri Sato/Ayame Sato*
_The ties that bind_

Ayame sat, her legs moving up and town as her fingers glided over the pearly white Ivory. She started at a slow pace, her hands hitting the keys as it filled the room with music. Her finger-tips caressed the keys as her hand moved up and down.

She had barely started when she heard a strong contralto voice speak from the room. She jumped the shock evident on her face, Sayuri on the other hand just looked at the girl smugly from the door way “What happened to your ninja instinct, sister dearest.” She said in a patronizing coo.
Her pale face now tinged red Ayame murmured “It’s none of your business. “ Ayame looked down on the keyboard of the piano as her sister steeped forward, the click of her heels like a steady metronome. 

*1,2,3,4,

1,2,3,4
*
She came to a halt looking at Ayame’s hands which were still in the position of the last chord she played. Delicately Sayuri reached down and moved her pinkie onto the black not “It’s in G Major so its F sharp.” She explained her voice light and caring. She could never bring herself to raise her hands or her voice to her sister in any way that would harm her.

Sayuri taught Ayame was so delicate, like a lotus flower beautiful, but a single careless step could destroy it. This was of course untrue because in fact mentally Ayame was just as strong or probably more than Sayuri.
Ayame had the perfect ninja mentality, uncaring, looking at everything in shades of gray instead of vibrant colours was a term she liked to use for her mentality, she knew facts and emotions and feelings for the most part were simply a quiet diminished voice of her head.

Sayuri on the other hand was the opposite, but in a way exactly the same, where Ayame only saw shades of Gray, Sayuri saw the rainbow in the world, she lived of emotions, She lived without caring for consequences, she lived by the skin of her white teeth.

Ayame sat up as Sauri sat down her hands falling into the positions naturally, she looked at the music that Ayame had been playing and began to play, and it was a nice piece “Sonatina”. Sayuri was a much better pianist than Ayame but there was a reason, Sayuri was taught by Hazashi’s wife, and she in turn taught Ayame. 

Beginning to get bored Sayuri’s hands switched up to a jazzy twelve bar blues , Her fingers moving through the motions. Her left hand playing a Blues C with an offbeat C7 chord on her right hand. Then up to F, Then back to C, Then G, F, Cl. The sound now rang through the stoic house

There ties between the two sisters were close, with Sayuri laughing rambunctiously and Ayame smiling into herself, as they talked, they never talked enough. There ties were strong but soon in beowsted the clan for the burning flames, something was unravelling, intending to break this bond and many more apart...


----------



## Bringer (Nov 4, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Aburame Ume*
> 
> _No sign of him..._
> 
> ...





*Ketsueki*


Ketsueki seen someone show up on his left side. He then laughed again. This laugh was different. It was so evil and diabolical. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! 
 He then jumped on the other person who showed up with a kunai and tried to stab her.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 4, 2011)

*Java Kyomasuki*

With a quick glance around the tree Java looked to investigate the man in the field. However he returned with no results other then the silhouette that was present before. He turned to his small companion and pointed up, up into the tree they where hiding in. With a slight nod Simon's feet began pumping out chakra and he began slowly and quietly climbing the tree with Java follow suit. Before long the two Kyomasuki where perched in the branches ten feet up and slowly watching the man. Simon's mouth began to move but before it could produce any sort of sound Java shushed him again as he had down so earlier. It was clear now to Simon that Java's personality had currently taken on a "No fun allowed" Business tone. He watched his serious face and then his eyes drifted down to his hands that had begun to form seals.

Within a moment the ground below them now housed a clone of Java. The clone walked out slowly into the field as the eyes above kept watch as too the strangers actions. After the clone had managed to make it ten feet into the field the stranger took notice and began walking closer. He held his arms out and said something which was unrecognizable from so far away and then he stopped and began what appeared to be focusing extremely hard. They sat their, watching him watching him slowly reach down to his belt and then chuck a kunai at the clone that puffed it away in a flash of smoke. 

The strangers eyes went wild and he began looking all around him, luckily he didn't notice his company in the thick brush of trees. He began running back into the middle of the field and then went even further, into the forest beyond. The clone had spooked him to the point of panic and had given Java and Simon a route through the area. The older of the two tree-climbers turned to his friend and then with a look of satisfaction he began climbing down still not speaking a word.

*"Can we talk yet?"* Simon's bored and curious tone echoed through the area. Java turned is head up as Simon began descending down the tree. "I suppose so... Just be quiet!" He shot his friend a quick look of anger that took Simon off guard and caused him to fall the last two feet and smack into the ground. The result was Java's face completely changing and his mood as well. He rushed over and helped him up. "I'm terribly terribly sorry my friend!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 4, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The Prince still standing with his back against the tree, noticed the red haired boy took great interest in him. "Aren't you a rare fish? Your definitely one that'll be an important piece to this era's end with your death, Princey." Noctis looked at the boy desiring his death, and clicked his tongue in irritation. The Prince was about to respond with an ultimatum, but Uchiha interrupted.

The Uchiha responded to the spear wielder's order to eliminate the Prince, "I am not going to kill him, I can stand a few more days in the Uchiha village, but I am serious about my alliance with you. To me you have no Allies or allied clans, that could wipe your clan off the map. You never know when clans would combine and gain up on someone. At some point someone needs more power than just a louder bark than than firce bite. I let you come with me to my village, just reserve to get information then later come back with reinforcements. Do whatever you like." The Prince was quite surprised she did not want to kill him, but however he had to accept with what situation was given to him. The red haired spear wielder was quite pissed off by her response.

The spear wielder had spoke about how he despises anyone who had anything to do with a clan nor he wanted to become a shinobi, he had an desired intent to kill them all. He had put down the Uchiha and immediately assaulted her with his spear. Not to kill but to push her back. Noctis was just a simple bystander watching this occur with no concern in his mind, as well as that Uchiha was not harmed, he would not get involved.

The red haired individual had opened his mouth again with his last words, "Know this you bastards, I'm no ninja. I'm a Hunter, one that specializes in the murder of others, but mostly ninja like you. See ya." He had quickly retreated and slowly disappeared off in the distance until Noctis's Lightning streams could not sense his chakra nature anymore. Noctis was quite disappointed, he didn't get to observe his true nature of fighting. 












Now it was only the Prince and the Uchiha in the area. She looked directly at the boy saying, "I heard from the falcon that you are rumor to be a good allied, but I still don't trust you prince. YOu betray me, I will hurt you from the wrath of the wolves." Noctis clicked his tongue with doubt, _"I simply do not care if you trust me or not. My only concern at the time being is getting iinto the Uchiha territory. Anything other than that is meaningless to me. However... I will pretend to lack knowledge of your plans to betray the Uchiha clan..."_

Noctis opened his eyes in seriousness looking directly at her, _"But if some suspicious event occurs that develops a international conflict between clans, including my clan because of some suspicious reason. I know who to come after first."_ The Prince was glaring at her menacingly. He then closed his eyes and went back to his non-caring state._ "Matters aside, I would appreciate it greatly if you guide me past the blockade and into your clan's territory, assuming you are trustworthy enough for the time being." _


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 4, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"So many rumors as already started that are suspicious events already happen and you do not wish to kill me at the moment or you are looking for you really done it. Atleast we trust each one to not spew our guts to anyone show that is a start for now your hornor prince." Moro was in her thoughts as she guided the prince as she was just escorting another person on another mission. She was thinking of another person on her back to give her more pressure to not to misbehaive in her own village. They walked in silence, she had nothing to say to a guy who had nothing to do with and mean nothing to him. They came to the blockaide. The guy who looked at her noticed she had the Uchiha symbol on the head band and dress like a uchiha.

"I know this is not my bussiness but where and who are you going to visit, the leader of the clan? I rather stay outside I don't want to be in your business at all. I could go visit one Uchiha I still trust whie you are doing business" She was guessing she had to escort him to where in hell he wanted to go in the Uchiha village. She looked around wondering about something as she heard whispering about her and him. It was not the first time and she was used to the people of the clan treating her like this since she cut out her eyes. She waited for the prince to answer her, "Don't mind the people they usual act like this when I show up in the village, they are not used to me." A guy was watching Moro and it was her sensai.

A falcon flew onto Moro's shoulder, she took the note as she would read it in private as it was not to be shared with anyone in the village. She had a feeling her wolves stop at the totem pole with wolf's head carve on top as that where her sensai lived Moro was thinking that her sensai was worried about her when she leaves the clan for more than a few hours with out reporting back. She sighed atleast one person cared for her to show up ever again than being truly forgotten. "I figuer you have one than one place to do bussiness in the Uchiha clan, so let's get going then." Moro put the scroll in her bag that she carried at herside she would talked to hersensai later after the prince leaves her side to leave the Uchiha clan for good or just go to sleep.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 4, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The Uchiha girl changed her violent and paranoid behaviour from before and spoke as she lead the way, "So many rumors as already started that are suspicious events already happen and you do not wish to kill me at the moment or you are looking for you really done it. Atleast we trust each one to not spew our guts to anyone show that is a start for now your hornor prince." Noctis stayed silent and followed the Uchiha girl. He had no objections to what she had said, and didn't have anything to add onto it. This murder act questioned the calm state between clans, especially his own clan. War could trigger any moment, but the Prince did not desire that to happen. He doesn't want his clan's lives at risk.

They both eventually came to the blockade and another Uchiha member had appeared. He had noticed the Uchiha girl in front of the Prince and let them both pass through. Noctis was slightly satisfied by the fact that passing through this blockade had taken a huge conflict he may have gotten into without any Uchiha to let him pass through. 

The girl in front of Noctis started to speak, "I know this is not my bussiness but where and who are you going to visit, the leader of the clan? I rather stay outside I don't want to be in your business at all. I could go visit one Uchiha I still trust whie you are doing business". She expected an answer out of the Prince. He had no choice but to give her one, _"My purpose of coming here is to obtain unique herbs that provide Genjutsu resistance. My clan Elder knows of one of your Uchiha elders that makes these herbs."_ Noctis explained with a serious look on his face. 

Once they both had entered the village of the Uchiha clan, the members gave a cold feeling towards the Prince and the girl beside him. It's like they both were the odd few out of the bunch. Its like they didn't belong there. The Uchiha girl then informed Noctis of how they usually act like this when she shows up into the village. Another person was watching both of them. A falcon suddenly flew onto her shoulder passing a note to her. She didn't see to have much concern when she read it. 

The girl looked at the Prince and said, "I figuer you have one than one place to do bussiness in the Uchiha clan, so let's get going then." Noctis nodded and followed behind her to the certain elder that has a hold of those unique herbs providing Genjutsu resistance. _"That time, when that spear wielder was still present. He asked you to eliminate me, a complete stranger you don't know of. You could have easily agreed and killed me. Why didn't you?"_ Noctis calmly asked as he stared at the ground.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 4, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*The quiet and peaceful forest. Without anyone around it would see that this forest would stay like this for a eternity. However he knew better. This place would become war filled, just like every single piece of dirt on this planet. Wars would never cease to exist and there was absolutely nothing to stop it, nothing. However before continuing on he paused for a moment, taking the scenary in. This may be one of the last times he would be able to experience something like this.

He closed his eyes, going into deep thought...Why, why was everyone so afraid of him? Why was he held in such a confinement all the time? What was their reason? However his train of thought was disturbed when he heard a noise in the distance. It seemed pretty far away, however it was definitely something. Was it a ally or a enemy? He'd have to figure out.

He ran as fast as he could in the direction he had heard the noise. However as he got closer he could see a figure, although he couldn't exactly make out who he was. All he could tell was that he was a male roughly his age, but nothing else. Seigrein knew that this person must have heard him so he walked slowly towards the boy.

He didn't say a word however, he just stared. He wondered who this boy was---and if he had some connection to his mission. He didn't go far enough yet, so he didn't think so, however he shouldn't discount anything to soon.

*[Erza Hozuki]

*After traveling through the forest for a bit she came across a stream. She followed it down until it fed into a river and eventually a small lake. She jumped through the place and could hear slight movement. She headed towards the noise and then saw a few kids which she recognized instantly. However she didn't smile, all she did was place down the giant jug of water while looking at the kids.

"Listen, I'm leaving right away, but just stay here where it's safe. In this is water, you will all need it. I'll be back as soon as possible."

With that she took a drink of the water and then quickly ran off to the Uchiha's southern borders.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 5, 2011)

*Ryuhou*
_Tale As Old As Time: A Jinrichuuki and an Uchiha_

Ryuhou tried to get his bearings by taking stock of the wooded area around him. The area was much more meadowy with it's lush grass and fuller trees. It seemed to have more life to it than the Uchiha territory for some reason. It was disconcerting not knowing where you are and very frustrating as he had no clue how to get back to his home. 

*SNAP*

He didn't hesitate for a second as he reached into his shirt and produced two kunai, twirling it around his finger masterfully as he wrapped his hands around them. Not knowing who or what was approaching he took a defensive stance, crossing his arms in front of himself with his front foot loose and his back foot planted.

Coming into his crosshairs was another boy who looked to be around the same age, probably from a neighboring clan... The problem with this is that the Uchiha were not on good terms with the majority of their neighbors. The boy had a mark underneath his left eye but the mark wasn't his most distinguishing attribute, no it was the calmness he walked with. He just stared at Ryuhou and tried to read him instead of acting outright...

"I don't know who you are stranger but I can assure you that if you don't stop gawking I'll knock your face off." Ryuhou was feeling quite belligerent and being in another territory with this lone kid. He didn't really know what the best course of action was. If he caused too much trouble it would definitely have consequences for the Uchiha, at the same time if he didn't act this kid could call for help and Ryuhou could be taken captive... The best course of action was to dispatch this kid.

"State your name and purpose or I'll attack."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ketsueki said:
			
		

> Ketsueki seen someone show up on his left side. He then laughed again. This laugh was different. It was so evil and diabolical. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!
> He then jumped on the other person who showed up with a kunai and tried to stab her.



*Aburame Ume*

Ume froze as the boy who was trying to stab the girl suddenly jumped up when he noticed Ume's arrival. He looked like he was in some sort of frenzy as he didn't even respond to Ume's question, he simply ran at her. His erratic movement gave Ume pause for thought.

"Calm down", she commanded, removing her hand from the kunai in her pack and raising both hands, palms outward as a show of non-aggression. The boy however, seemed to be having some sort of episode, simply running at Ume and leaping upon her, bearing a kunai tip at her, meaning full well to do harm.

From her position with both hands raised, Ume opted to catch the boy's wrists. She managed the feat but his forward momentum was too much, and he tumbled on top of her, knocking both to the ground.

"D-damnit... snap out of it!" Ume hissed through clenched teeth. She was now locked in a life-and-death wrestling match with the boy, holding on to his wrists to stop him from stabbing her. She no longer had a choice. Her grip on his wrists changed from defensive fending, to restraint to prevent him from pulling away.

"Consume his chakra", she said. All at once, a cloud of chakra bugs burst forth from her torn sleeves and from beneath her hoodie. The bugs set upon the boy's chakra immediately, consuming it from the air and from his blood that swirled outside his body. The bugs swarmed along Ume's arms heading for the boy's wrists, like a boarding party raiding an enemy ship. The bug's targets besides the boy's chakra where to get into his eyes, ears and mouth in order to plug any orifice they could find to subdue their prey.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju]*

"I don't know who you are stranger but I can assure you that if you don't stop gawking I'll knock your face off. State your name and purpose or I'll attack."

Was what the boy demanded. Seigrein sighed, knowing that he probably would, so although he wasn't very good talking with others (let alone strangers), he knew it was the best course of action.

"No need to attack. My name is Seigrein and I'm just passing through."

He looked at the trees and then realized, where was he? He hadn't exactly known, all that he knew was that he had to continue north. However he went to far off trail, and this place was surrounded by trees, how easy would it be to find his place after his mission was done?

Looking back at the boy he noticed some other features. Like his white hair and white clothing. He didn't look like anyone he knew; well that's implying he knew many people. However this kid...who was he, and why was he here?

"Do you know where we are? I was just traveling and then sort of got lost here."

Seigrein sat down while still looking at the boy and continued:

"However can I assume that you don't care for me? That you either just want to leave me or kill me right here on the spot?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 5, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuhou*

"No need to attack. My name is Seigrein and I'm just passing through."


In spite of this Seigrein's plight the young Uchiha Ryuhou was not going to put his weapons down based on that generic answer. For all he knew the boy would pounce the minute he lowered his guard, however their was something sort of solemn and sincere about the kid. Their was a tint of loneliness in not just his voice but his eyes as well. Finally Ryuhou broke his fighter's stance but he did not disarm just holding his kunai at his sides and staring down the other boy, this Seigrein.

"Do you know where we are? I was just traveling and then sort of got lost here."

It would appear that Seigrein had no clue where he was either, but then he did something that was rather curious. He just plopped down and took a seat, Ryuhou was really taken aback by this. This kid was really strange, he wasn't like other people. Most kids their age see that they're from differing clans and a conflict fueled by their pride for their respective heritages usually takes place. 

"However can I assume that you don't care for me? That you either just want to leave me or kill me right here on the spot?"

Kids their age always welcomed fighting for sport when the pride of their clan was on the line, not only that they liked to compete most of the time. Ryuhou was guilty of this himself but to see someone so pacifistic was strange. It was this oddity that piqued his interest so as he placed his kunai away.

"My name is Ryuhou and I have no clue where we are. I was just going for a run and I think I ventured out too far from my clan's territory." Ryuhou tilted his head as he observed the other boy a bit more intensely than before. They really did look like polar opposites, his dark clothing and somber nature contrasted with Ryuhou's white clothes and rather belligerent attitude.

"I'm not going to kill you or just leave you out here with that sour puss look stuck on your face. I was just in a bad mood and looking to take it out on the nearest warm body..." Ryuhou plopped down next to him as he continued:

"You seem like a weirdo Seigrein, but your the only other person out here and I have no clue how to get back home. What do you say we team up for a little bit?"


----------



## Bringer (Nov 5, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Aburame Ume*
> 
> Ume froze as the boy who was trying to stab the girl suddenly jumped up when he noticed Ume's arrival. He looked like he was in some sort of frenzy as he didn't even respond to Ume's question, he simply ran at her. His erratic movement gave Ume pause for thought.
> 
> ...





*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki ignored her the whole time and tried stabbing her. Until bugs appeared out of her hood and covered the boy. The boy was completely covered. He got up and start backing away and then he fell down. He said nothing he did not scream. He did not move after falling. He was motionless. But all of a sudden he made a sound. ahahahahahahahaha. He laughed very quietly. He did nothing after that. Ketsueki began focusing what little chakara he had left. He had to use it before the bugs sucked him dry. So thats what he did. He made a few blood needles with the little chakara he had left. He was able to only make 20 blood needles. But each needles moved left to right killing each bug. After the blood needles pierced  through all the bugs he got up. He coughed up dead bugs and then tilted his head left to right getting rid of the bugs in there. He then blew his noise as hard as he can to get the bugs out. When he was finished doing this he panted. He kept on panting. He fell on his knees and began panting again. And then he picked up his kunai and started laughing again. AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! After that laugh the boy fell unconscious on the ground.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju]
*
"My name is Ryuhou and I have no clue where we  are. I was just going for a run and I think I ventured out too far from  my clan's territory." 

The boy responded with. In Seigrein's mind that made sense, why else would someone be out here for and why? However it may have been better if others would like to be in a place like this, completely cut from civilization, not tainted with the current worlds wars and battles...just out right peace.

"I'm not going to kill you or just leave you out  here with that sour puss look stuck on your face. I was just in a bad  mood and looking to take it out on the nearest warm body..." 

This surprised him though. Someone that didn't yell at him or run away in fear...this boy was different. He saw him as another human being, not some deformed monster. This was one of the first times he's felt like this, as if someone was actually accepting him to atleast talk to him. He looked over at the boy who sat next to him as he continued to say:

"You seem like a weirdo Seigrein, but your the  only other person out here and I have no clue how to get back home. What  do you say we team up for a little bit?"

"Team up?"

Seigrein said. He knew what the words meant, however he had never been asked to do so in his life.

"If your serious then...Yes I'll accept, I don't have much of a choice myself as well."

Seigrein sighed. He wasn't exactly sure what he was supposed to do at a time like this, but he figured he should just lay around, they had to get moving.

"So Ryuhou, what do you exactly want to do? Just find your way back or do you want to do something else?"

He was trying to be considerate of what he wanted to do, he didn't want to piss off the only person that had given him a chance.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> The Uchiha girl changed her violent and paranoid behaviour from before and spoke as she lead the way, "So many rumors as already started that are suspicious events already happen and you do not wish to kill me at the moment or you are looking for you really done it. Atleast we trust each one to not spew our guts to anyone show that is a start for now your hornor prince." Noctis stayed silent and followed the Uchiha girl. He had no objections to what she had said, and didn't have anything to add onto it. This murder act questioned the calm state between clans, especially his own clan. War could trigger any moment, but the Prince did not desire that to happen. He doesn't want his clan's lives at risk.
> 
> ...



*Moro Uchiha LT*

"You never know that your greastest rival could be your greastest friend. It does not matter if you are a ninja or not. You never know when the person will turn on someone or not. Their is a always hole in a deal, suposed if I team up with a hunter who never know if he will turn on you. I don't really trust people and you analize everything something bad or good can come along even though it does not go along what you really want. It is a gain or lost in some part it depends on what you are thinking." Moro was serious about that as she walked to the area of the elder Uchiha houses, they were bunch together as some of the uchiha still lived lived in tents but that was their choices.

Moro counted the houses with her staff and her scent of herbs and flowers all over the house. "This is where the elder you are looking for, I see you later after your mission, I be on the roof." She jumped on to the roof as sensai Ahigo stepped beside her. "You read my message, does the plan sound good to you or not?" "I do not want to make move yet, because of the Prince that is here. I want to see what he does keep an eye on him with your sharingan MS." Ahigo spoke, "if he is by yourside at the moment there is no point watching, but I always be closed by. We have to midnight if you want to change your mid about your plans." Moro only felt the feathers from the falcoln, as sensai Ahigo was gone for now, she had a feeling plans would had to wait and strike again in her village.

All of her stuff was not totally lost in that fire, most of the stuff she really need was at her sensai house. She crossed her legs and sat down as she waited for the Prince to exit out of the Elders house. She started to meditate as she sence children playing somewhere and made fun of her. She did not break her focus on her breathing as she pulled out a kunia and pinpointed on one of the children then throw it, she did not cared if the child got hurt. They were only annoying to her and the sound was pissing her off. She block out the rest of the sound, she still had that feeling some was watching her in that person was sensai Ahigo.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 5, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The Uchiha girl responded to the Prince's question saying, _"You never know that your greastest rival could be your greastest friend. It does not matter if you are a ninja or not. You never know when the person will turn on someone or not. Their is a always hole in a deal, suposed if I team up with a hunter who never know if he will turn on you. I don't really trust people and you analize everything something bad or good can come along even though it does not go along what you really want. It is a gain or lost in some part it depends on what you are thinking."_ Noctis looked at her and nodded, _"I see..."_ Something was wrong, the fact that she easily agreed to take Noctis to her clan's village without any suspicions. It didn't add up correctly, Noctis had to do something to make sure she wasn't planning something. 

Noctis walked towards the bush and while still sticking behind the Uchiha girl. Noctis had bent down to look like he was picking up something he dropped. At that moment, Noctis activated his Past Image tech, as he quickly formed projection of himself with the power of the "light" and having his real self quickly dive into the bushes not having the Uchiha girl or anyone in the area notice. The projection of himself got up and started to follow the girl while Noctis observed her from a distance slowly moving towards her as she moved.

His projection followed her to a tent that supposedly had the Uchiha elder that had the herbs he was originally looking for. She pointed out that the elder was in the tent, so Noctis forced his projection to move inside and dissipate immediately out of public eye's view. The Uchiha girl then jumped onto the roof as someone else had entered the seen. Noctis took precaution and summoned his lightning streams to observe the chakra nature around the two. His Lightning streams could alter the frequency of sound so that Noctis could hear what they are saying from a distance.

"You read my message, does the plan sound good to you or not?", the man had said who was beside the Uchiha girl. _"Plan?" _Noctis had thought in his head.  "I do not want to make move yet, because of the Prince that is here. I want to see what he does keep an eye on him with your sharingan MS." The girl had said to him. _"So I guess I'm a obstacle in her plan that could possibly delay it some way."_ Noctis was curious to what she was planning, could it possibly be to betray the Uchiha clan? Does she have a connection with the events leading to the murder of the Aosuki clan members? All these question formed in Noctis's head and the only thing Noctis could do is to observe and determine what that girl is going to do. 

The man spoke saying, "if he is by yourside at the moment there is no point watching, but I always be closed by. We have to midnight if you want to change your mid about your plans." The man had immediately left and Noctis sensed his Chakra nature slowly fade away. Noctis had the advantage of interrogating her now that he knows that man would not watch both of them too closely, but still stay close. The Uchiha girl sat down and waited for the supposed Prince to come out of the elder's house. 

Now was the time for the Prince to move and find her out, what she was truly intending on doing. If it meant that the Prince was affects her plans, it must mean that the Ranen clan might get involved somehow in the long term. Noctis noticed the Uchiha girl took out of a Kunai aiming it directly at the children that were playing around. _"Is she going to execute her plan now?!"_ Noctis quickly moved towards her, as she was about to through the kunai. 

With Noctis speed, he reached the roof she was on and grabbed her arm. Noctis twisted her arm locking her in a way so she couldn't move. _"Now Uchiha, I had my suspicions of you from the beginning. I would advise you to tell me everything you intend on doing involving your betrayal of the Uchiha clan, and the connection to the murder of the Aosuki clan."_ Noctis had a dead serious look on his face seeing that the Ranen clan would be involved, but for some reason that wasn't how he actually felt. He wanted something even greater to avoid for a good cause. But Noctis ignored it and made his thought process so he truly believes that the Ranen clan's safety is number one.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 5, 2011)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Senju was running through the forest as fast as he can but conserving his chakara. I have to save my chakara. I have to save it for this fight. Fugetsu said running faster. I must get stronger. A war is coming up. I must become 100 times stronger or I will be useless. Fuegtsu said going faster. I am going to fight him.

*Flashback*

SPY!!!!!!!! Fugets throws a kunai and uses wood style plant hold. But both attacks were easily avoided.

*Flash back ends*

If I spar with him then I will know my limits. After knowing my limits I can go beyond my limits. Fugetsu said with a smile. Fugetsu kept on running for a half a hour. He must be some where around here. Fugetsu looks north and sees who he is looking for. He throws a kunai in front of the boy and then jumps in front of him.Sadeo Uzamaki. Allie and genin of the Senju clan. I challenge you. If you don't accept the challenge that means you fear me.  Fugetsu said in a cocky voice. [hopefully he does not see through my act. I am only acting cocky so he would accept my challenge] Fugetsu said in his mind while smirking.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 5, 2011)

*Sadao*

Sadao saw the kunai land straight into the ground before him. "Hmm. That looks familiar." Suddenly Fugetsu pounced out of the brush and cockly issued a challenge towards him. "Huh? You want to fight me?" Sadao then pointed towards his chest and looked at him with a confused look on his face.


"Uhh. I guess I'll accept your challenge." _'I should watch out for his jutsu since he can use wood.'_ Sadao quickly bent over as he started to run diagonally. Scooping up the Kunai Fugetsu threw at him and ran towards a nearby tree. All the while, watching Fugetsu closely.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 5, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sadao*
> 
> Sadao saw the kunai land straight into the ground before him. "Hmm. That looks familiar." Suddenly Fugetsu pounced out of the brush and cockly issued a challenge towards him. "Huh? You want to fight me?" Sadao then pointed towards his chest and looked at him with a confused look on his face.
> 
> ...



Fugetsu smiled when he accepted it. Fugetsu seen him run at him with a kunai so fugetsu jumped down the tree and smiled. Hiding like a mole jutsu. Fugetsu traveled through the ground and uppercut the red haired boy. As soon as that happened he used the same jutsu to go back underground and popped up behind a tree hiding and smiling.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 5, 2011)

*Sadao*

Reeling back, Sadao then rubbed his chin and looked down at the hole Fugetsu left. "Huh. You need to work on your technique man. Your easy to read."  He then started forming a string of handseals as he thought back on what just happened.

*Flash Back*

As Fugetsu went into the ground, Sadao pulled his hand in front of him and stuck out the Kunai he received earlier outward. Fugetsu suddenly flew out of the ground with his fist out stretched. Jumping with the punch he lessened it's power, while slicing open Fugetsu's shirt with the Kunai outstretched.

*end*

"I wouldn't try that jutsu again if you don't want a Kunai in the chest! At least don't let me see you use a jutsu."


----------



## Bringer (Nov 5, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sadao*
> 
> Reeling back, Sadao then rubbed his chin and looked down at the hole Fugetsu left. "Huh. You need to work on your technique man. Your easy to read."  He then started forming a string of handseals as he thought back on what just happened.
> 
> ...



*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu looked down at his shirt and seen it had a cut on it. Damn he was able to almost get me. He then heard what the red haired kid said.


"I wouldn't try that jutsu again if you don't want a Kunai in the chest! At least don't let me see you use a jutsu." [/QUOTE]

Perfect. He does not know where I am this place is filled with tree. Now is my perfect time for my phase to plan.

Now wood transformation jutsu A wood costume appeared around Fugetsu. Fuegtsu exits the costume and places a exploding tag on it. If I time this right this may finish it. Fugetsu said with a smile. He then used hiding like a mole jutsu again but with the wood costume and quickly appeared in front of Sadao and dropped it and then used the hiding like a mole jutsu to go back down and appear behind Sadao and throw a kunai with a smoke bomb and then used body flicker jutsu to back away.

Fugetsu began panting. Damn I used to much chakara already. but I must go to phase 3 before the smoke clears. Fugetsu did hand seals and used wood style plant hold to grab down Sadao in the puff of smoke. After doing that he threw the last of his kunai with his last paper bomb on it.

Fugetsu falls to his knees. I hope that does it I have a small amount of chakara left.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 6, 2011)

*Sadao*


A clone appeared before Sadao and he then jumped into a tree before Fugetsu's plan unfolded. Hiding in the canopy, he watched Fugetsu's plan unfold while his clone ran through the motions for him. Luckily, Fugetsu threw a smoke bomb to cover up Sadao's clone from view. As soon as the plant hold went into effect, the clone then disappeared. An explosion went off as soon as Fugetsu's kunai made contact with his wooden costume.

Sadao's eyes fixated on where the boy was now. Silently jumping into a tree that was about 10 meters away from his opponent. Sadao gripped the kunai that was Fugetsu's and then threw it straight at him. Using a translucent string that was attached to it, he guided the kunai to strike the ground right next to Fugetsu. "Beat you."


----------



## Bringer (Nov 6, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sadao*
> 
> 
> A clone appeared before Sadao and he then jumped into a tree before Fugetsu's plan unfolded. Hiding in the canopy, he watched Fugetsu's plan unfold while his clone ran through the motions for him. Luckily, Fugetsu threw a smoke bomb to cover up Sadao's clone from view. As soon as the plant hold went into effect, the clone then disappeared. An explosion went off as soon as Fugetsu's kunai made contact with his wooden costume.
> ...




*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugesu noticed his plan was not successful. All that chakara wasted. He then seen a kunai go straight for him but it moved to the ground beside Fugetsu. He heard what the boy said.


Fugetsu stayed quiet. He made a fist. I did not ask you to pull any punches on me. You should have let the kunai hit me. You should never have underestimated me!!!! Fugetsu said in anger. Fugetsu focused what little chakara he had left. Ill show you what you get for underestimating me!!!!! Fugetsu used body flicker jutsu to run up a tree while watching to see if the red haired boy did any tricks. 

He ran to the top of the tree. When reaching the top he did a giant back flip and flipped towards Sadao and attempted to kick him on the shoulder with speed and gravity making it more harmful. I have enough chakara to use 2 more body flicker jutsu. After that I am completely wasted Fugetsu said in his head.  Fugetsu used body flicker jutsu to speed up to Sadao and tried to knee him in the stomach with his speed giving it more impact. TIME TO FINISH THIS NEVER UNDERESTIMATE ME!!!!!!! Fugetsu used the rest of his chakara to use one last body flicker jutsu to try to tackle him to a tree.

Fugetsu panted hard and fell down flat. Did I do it? He said before blacking out from chakara exhaustion.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 6, 2011)

*Sadao*

Sadao used the substitution technique for Fugetsu's first attack. Letting the brunt force be taken by the chunk of log.

Sadao found himself reaching for a kunai to stab Fugetsu right through the chest, but stopped himself. Allowing Fugetsu to continue his onslaught on his body. 

As Sadao laid there against the tree he looked down at the unconscious body of his supposed comrade. Spitting up blood, he pulled out a piece of paper and wrote "Loser" on it. Then placed it in front of him. "Well...I guess this will motivate him." Sadao slowly got up and made his way through the forest once again.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 6, 2011)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Hours passed after the fight and Fugetsu woke up and seen the paper with the word loser on it. He bashed his hand on the ground. DAMN IT!!! Fugetsu said trying to get up. Ill get stronger. Ill learn more jutsu. Just you wait Sadao. Not only Sadao just you wait Uchiha clan. Ill defeat both of you.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 6, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuhou*
_Let's Race!?!?_



"So Ryuhou, what do you exactly want to do? Just find your way back or do you want to do something else?"

The young Uchiha didn't really know what to do either in terms of finding how to get back to their respective homes. He brought his fist to his chin as his expression changed from relaxed to inquisitive. Ryuhou didn't even know what clan Seigrein was from but he felt like he didn't want to let him know he was Uchiha. Their was something about Seigrein, he was almost like a lost puppy who had been kicked around a little. Ryuhou could relate with him on some level.

"Well I don't have a map or a compass either so I don't even know which direction is which. I'm not much of a survivalist, I kind of just fake my way through it." Ryuhou got up and began to take another look around the meadow. The grass was long and uncut meaning that their wasn't a lot of herbivores out in this area. This was the first time Ryuhou had noticed the absence of wildlife in the area. He walked forwards towards the more wooded area of the meadow. The trees were towering being over 250 feet tall and had thick bulky branches that looked like they could support quite a lot of weight. As Ryuhou got closer he noticed something strange the trees were off center and their were markings on them.


*Spoiler*: __ 










"Why don't we climb these trees, Seigrein? We can get a better view of the land. Maybe we'll see something that will look familiar so we both can find our way out of here." Not wasting any time Ryuhou took five long strides backward away from the tree he was near. He began to stretch his legs, using his arm to bend back his knee then proceeding to run in place and jump up and down. It was a rather odd and rather ritualistic he seemed to be getting ready for something as he began to shake out of his legs. Ryuhou had to be loose if he was going to climb the colossal tree in front of him.

"Come on I'll race you to the top, Seigrein. Start loosening up."


----------



## River Song (Nov 6, 2011)

*Sayuri*

She moved through the undergrowth, she was annoyed, not an unusual site but this time she was furious. Spark seemed to dance around her. She was from the Sato clan, the clan that embodied fire itself, in their ruthless discourse and there consumption of resources.

Now the sato clan was directly beside the Uchiha, their borders blurring in places, because they weren?t that different, they both traditionally had red eyes, spewed fire, and just in general not nice people. Difference was that one clan had cool tattoo?s, and the Uchiha.....they had fans. That?s what Sayuri thought though; perhaps fans were cool in their culture. 

Anyway back to the point, she was furious. She was always angry at something but to cut to the chase because of these Uchiha brats and there murdering tendencies, there was no food. Well that was an over statement, they were surrounded by vegetation but all their meat was imported, and now the trade routes were gone. She was sent to find out what was happening and to rectify it.

*Ayame* 

She walked slowly at a leisurely pace , her head held high as here green heels trudged through the various flora that covered the ground, she along with her sister had been sent to Uchiha territory as delegates of a sort, apparently since they were only gennin they were view as less threatening and as such the best choice for delegates.

Her hand moved to brush her emerald hair out of her face as she observed her surroundings, she must be pretty close to a settlement now, she thought as she continued to walk, he hand reaching out to caress the bark of the sturdy oak trees as the woodland smell wafted through her nostrils.

She raised her hand above her head as she slumped against the tree, observing nature at its finiest. The ecosystem was such a delicate thing, and all it would take was a malicious person to destroy it, to destroy the soil with chemicals, or to cut down the tree, and let the water barrage the soil, washing it away. Everything that could destroy it always came from one place: humans> Humans were poison, she herself admitted that everything she did destroyed something somewhere, from the spores that inhabit the air, to the animals she kills for enjoyment. She knew she could destroy this eco system, and was probably liable too, but did she care, no. Why should she? Morality was an illusion. Good is just a laughable fantasy, evil is simply a name people use to criticise something, there was no good or evil. There was only life.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

The Prince twister her arm as she could not move at all, she heard what the prince had said to her forcing her to tell him what was her plans for betraying theUchiha clan and does it have to do with any other clan or the murder in the Aosuki members that was already murder. "My plans are to destory the Uchiha clan from inside out. I want to hit the main medical center and wipe it out. It does not matter if any other clan gets involve, even though they wish to stop me. Even though the Uchiha leader and the clan members are dealing with the events that are happing, they have someone else to deal with. If you wish to stop me go ahead and betray me telling the leader of the Uchiha clan." A black wolf pounced on the prince with his sharp claws and fangs.

Moro was thinking, thanks friend,sensai Ahigo did a few handseals as he release a projectile of a fire dragon and made it circle around the prince and Moro. "Let her go before I burn you more than just fire." Moro felt the flames that were too close to the prince and her but it did not burn her or the prince. It was only a warning, Moro was thinking was it possiable to steal her sensai eyes to make her sharingan more powerful. "Moro is not well at all, so she may do something to you if you don't let her go," Ahigo said. Moro felt her heart pulse as it send  message to her brain, she pulled a kunia with her other hand and struggle in the prince's grasp for both of them to get burn by the fire projectlie dragon that was circling both of them.

Sensai Ahigo hated when she acted like this, to him it was mental disorder. Moro had no emotion and if she had any eyes they would look blank with no emotion in them as like she was in another world. Moro spoke with no emotion in her voice, "do you want to die and parish from this hell we live in or are we are ther living in hell already. There is never freedom of the chains that we live by till they are broken." Sensai Ahigo neded to get Moro out of here and back to the sences she had left. Sensai Ahigo let the fire projectile go as he jumped on the roof top punching Moro in the back of the head and pushing the Prince back a few feet.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ketsueki said:
			
		

> Ketsueki ignored her the whole time and tried stabbing her. Until bugs appeared out of her hood and covered the boy. The boy was completely covered. He got up and start backing away and then he fell down. He said nothing he did not scream. He did not move after falling. He was motionless. But all of a sudden he made a sound. ahahahahahahahaha. He laughed very quietly. He did nothing after that. Ketsueki began focusing what little chakara he had left. He had to use it before the bugs sucked him dry. So thats what he did. He made a few blood needles with the little chakara he had left. He was able to only make 20 blood needles. But each needles moved left to right killing each bug. After the blood needles pierced through all the bugs he got up. He coughed up dead bugs and then tilted his head left to right getting rid of the bugs in there. He then blew his noise as hard as he can to get the bugs out. When he was finished doing this he panted. He kept on panting. He fell on his knees and began panting again. And then he picked up his kunai and started laughing again. AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! After that laugh the boy fell unconscious on the ground.



*Aburame Ume*

"Damn psycho...", Ume sneered as she picked herself up. She stretched a bit as she had fallen quite hard on her back. She watched the boy lying motionless on the ground for a moment before looking over at the girl he had been trying to stab a moment ago.

"Are you ok?" Ume asked, trying to take stock of the situation. As she moved past the boy, a few of the bugs that managed to survive the blood needle onslaught dragged their maimed carapaces back into Ume's body. Individual chakra bugs did not live for very long anyway, so Aburame were always assured that their hive could restore its full strength in less than a day, even with major losses.

Ume arrived closer at the girl, noticing her pure white eyes for the first time. Compared to the girl's pure face, Ume was a horror visage by comparison. Having spent most of her life inside the Aburame village, she didn't really feel the stigma her clan suffered due to their inhuman appearance when they traveled beyond their borders. 

Ume flashed the girl a smile to be friendly, putting her ghastly serrated teeth on display. Her characteristic jet black, compound, bug-like Aburame eyes looked over the girl, searching for visible signs of injury.

"Do you know that guy?" Ume asked.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 6, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju]*


"Well I don't have a map or a compass either so I don't even know which direction is which. I'm not much of a survivalist, I kind of just fake my way through it.Why don't we climb these trees, Seigrein? We can get a better view of the land. Maybe we'll see something that will look familiar so we both can find our way out of here." 

Said Ryuhou. Seigrein smiled, if only just a bit, liking the idea. However he noticed that Ryuhou had jumped back from a tree, and started to stretch out. Ryuhou took notice to this as he said to Seigrein:

"Come on I'll race you to the top, Seigrein. Start loosening up."

Seigrein would have knocked his head to the side, however he didn't want to look stupid, so all he did was ask:

"Why would we..."

Then he stopped himself, just by looking at this kid he knew he liked competition. Probably wanting to make the most of this, Ryuhou asked for some friendly competition to get to their end goals. Seigrein just looked at the nearest tree. He then started to copy Ryuhou as he stretched his legs, getting warmed up for their upcoming race to the top.

He looked back at the tree when he was ready and with the quick word:

"Go!"

He quickly ran off and started to climb the tree, trying to get to the top.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 6, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Aburame Ume*
> 
> "Damn psycho...", Ume sneered as she picked herself up. She stretched a bit as she had fallen quite hard on her back. She watched the boy lying motionless on the ground for a moment before looking over at the girl he had been trying to stab a moment ago.
> 
> ...




*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki stayed unconscious. As soon as the girl walked passed him his eyes opened wide open. He got up quietly. He went behind the girl with a kunai in his hand. He heard the girl say

"Do you know that guy?" Ume asked.[/QUOTE]

As soon as she said that he quietly went close behind her and put a kunai by her neck. HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 6, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The Uchiha girl had responded to the Prince's question saying, "My plans are to destory the Uchiha clan from inside out. I want to hit the main medical center and wipe it out. It does not matter if any other clan gets involve, even though they wish to stop me. Even though the Uchiha leader and the clan members are dealing with the events that are happing, they have someone else to deal with. If you wish to stop me go ahead and betray me telling the leader of the Uchiha clan." She actually did intend on betraying the Uchiha, but her plan has no connection at all with the Aosuki murders, only she was using that to her advantage with the clan distracted. This was bad, if she does succeed in hitting the Uchiha hard, this could seriously damage the clan internally.

As Noctis was about to respond, a wolf suddenly pounced towards him. He acted fairly quickly and pinned down the Uchiha girl with his legs in order to avoid the wolf. Noctis had quickly used the streams from the ground to entrap the beast in position. Suddenly another familiar chakra nature had appeared, a similar chakra nature from before, as Noctis sensed from his lightning streams. 

The man from before had formed a few hand seals and let out a fire release technique. The fire release formed into a shape of a dragon surrounding both the Uchiha girl and the Prince. "Let her go before I burn you more than just fire." The fire was just about touching both of them, but this did not bother Noctis at all."Moro is not well at all, so she may do something to you if you don't let her go" The man had said. Noctis didn't understand what he had meant, could it be possible she had a sensitive mentality rate? Noctis did not know, but he couldn't just let her go when he had important questions for her that he needed her to answer. _"I don't intend on letting her go, especially when she admitted that she will destroy the Uchiha clan, regardless if other clans get involved or not."_ 

The girl known as Moro took out her kunai and started to struggle so both of them could get burned in the fire. "Is she trying to kill us both?" Noctis tried to keep her still, as the man started to deactivate the fire release. Moro had looked at Noctis, "do you want to die and parish from this hell we live in or are we are ther living in hell already. There is never freedom of the chains that we live by till they are broken." _"Freedom cannot be obtained through betraying your own comrades. What you are doing is the opposite of freedom, you are causing a possible brink of a war."_ Noctis answered. Suddenly the man had jumped down and punched the girl on the back of the head leaving her unconscious as he forced Noctis back a few feet.

Noctis clenched his teeth, _"So you are just going to kill off your own and all the innocent bystanders as well? Other clans will get involved causing a disruption of the peace between the clans. Soon before you know it, a war will exist!"_ Noctis quickly formed a past image tech as his real self jumped onto the ground level trying to get behind the man while he sent his projection right at the man. _"This man seems to be a major influence to her about the betrayal of the Uchiha clan. If he's out of the picture, then that Uchiha girl will be left crippled to even think about continuing her plan."_ Noctis used his lightning release to form a lance like chakra in his left hand. As Noctis appeared behind him while, hel and then suddnly he jumped behind him as he saw his projection fade away as it reached him causing a distraction. _"If it means to avoid the disruption of peace between the clans, I'll do whatever it takes to maintain it!"_ Noctis lunged himself behind the man...

_"Kanenkon!"_

He thrusted his lance-like chakra downwards onto the man in hope of hitting him.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 7, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

The wolf was licking Moro's face as Moro was dreaming that she was back in a room with no windows and people were looking at her for no reason just staring at her. When she was in the room she only hear wolf howls from a distance. The wolf went beside her was protecting her from the fight between the Prince and sensai Ahigo. Moro was still down as she only dream as the face twister in horror images of her mind. She only heard screams and red soak pictures to the brain. To her the only person that showed up was her dad that went to war, he was holding her as a baby, that image faded from her mind as everything went blank. Moro was thinking in her mind where is she, who is she and why was she here.

Moro was getting a powerful headache from no where, as she just layed on the ground. She felt she left her body and a demon took it's place. This was her body and maybe a little crazy but needed to fight what was going on in her head before she woke up or it could be damage to her or anyone around her. In her mind she felt she is alone with nobody around her as she fell apart in a mental way, nobody was there for her and still nobody came for her nor neigh be a friend to her set for the wolves. The black wolf saw the pain in Moro's movements while she slept, the wolf layed down net to her to bring Moro some comfort and to attack if Ahigo tries to take Moro ith him.

 Ahigo was not fazed by the projectile at all and turn around to face the Prince. "I am taking the girl with me if you like it or not, she is on myside to bring down the Uchiha clan." He moved his hands fast as he does the jutsu Lightning Cutter: Twin Drilling Lights stopping the lance with both of his hands to cancle out both jutsu. "Let me teach you a lesson in lighting, if you don't mind. Don't worry it may do some damage, but it is not going to kill you." Ahigo did some more handseals as he did the jutsu 0 Talk Coming of the Lightning Fire Phoenix Technique and aim the lighting fire phoenix at the Prince. As he jumped over to where Moro was lying and picks her up, got biten by the wolf. He threw the wolf off the ledge of the wolf. He was waiting for the Prince to make his move he sence him with out turning his back.


----------



## Kei (Nov 7, 2011)

Koe 

It has been a long two weeks for the young priestess, the sun had set and rose for what it seems to be only for a good couple of days. The girl didn't know what was going on with her life, everything happened so fast and she found herself busier than anyone else. The blue sky became cloudy and she felt that her life have been too...

Koe sat on the ground before leaning her back on a tree, it has been a long time since she was outside of the village barrier. She heard a lot of how the Aosuki and Uchiha had frictional bonds now. So light and tiny there bonds were that it could be snapped easily...

Though she didn't think too much of that, something made her worry, and that was horrible. She couldn't believe herself as she had constantly thought about that wolf. 

Takashi...

She would be lying to herself if she said she didn't think about him once during the whole ordeal of what was happening. She almost wished that those things  didn't happen, but she was a priestess. Her opinion on the matter wasn't the thing that counted. It was her power and her mind that dictated her life, not her emotions...

Yet she couldn't help but look up and worry about that mangy wolf. His cocky smile made Koe smile a bit as she let her hair fall over her face.

What has she been doing with her life?

"..." Koe grabbed her knees as she wished she could hear that stupid voice

"Takashi Aosuki..."Koe felt herself say as she hugged her knees close to her chest, the cold breeze struck the back of her neck as her hair blew in the wind,"....Damn you..."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2011)

*Takashi*

Takashi was just there running through the forest jumping on the trees and try to get a god look of the surroundings, nothing really suspicious seemed to happen, he even wondered if it was okay to go by himself to find he person who was supposed to be killing members of both clans by now. It would sound bad coming from him but he didn?t want to go alone to find this so called person and even more fight."This is a total pain..."he said to himself while landing on a branch.

"I wanna go home, it?s better if i train instead of searching for someone who could kill me"he spoke again without any emotion. With that said, he kept running until that familiar smell came to his nose, the same smell he has caught two times before and with this one a third encounter with her would not really be avoided by the Aosuki. As he starts to follow the scent of the priestess, he couldn?t do but think about her, a weird girl with a strange attitude indeed.

He landed carefully on the branch of a tree, looking down he could see the young priestess leaning against it.



Keiichi Song said:


> "Takashi Aosuki..."Koe felt herself say as she hugged her knees close to her chest, the cold breeze struck the back of her neck as her hair blew in the wind,"....Damn you..."



"Oi, I don?t think that cursing me will make ya feel better"he said after hearing what his "friend" said. Jumping off, he landed in front of Koe, his blue, empty eyes looking intently at her as if here looking deep into her soul, he was not smiling nor making any expression but with his "new" teeth being all sharp he could not hide a couple of those sharp teeth as they could be seen out from his mouth."Is good to see ya Koe-san" he said calmly.


----------



## Kei (Nov 7, 2011)

*Koe*

Koe open her eyes and soon was greeted by the big eyed wolf! Koe jumped back slamming her body into a tree and with a quick amount of hand signs had placed a quick barrier between them. She wasn't sure who it was in front of her, but she wasn't going to take risk! Her heart rung out in her chance before she finally calm down and the green barrier slowly crashed between her and that wolf! 

"Aosuki!" Koe called out angrily, feeling embarrassed that she was taken off guard by the man in front of her, "Do you know any better!?" 

She felt herself touch her chest and her face turn red because of the demon boy in front of her. Koe got caught off guard, she felt herself wanting to slap the boy silly, yet she knew that the boy would only take it as a simple bug bite! She frowned at him and then looked away...

"Wolf!" she snapped as she looked away from him before noticing that she overlooked something different about the boy in front of her. As she felt herself look up at him, she notice that he had fangs, and Koe back up. Did time truly pass her by? Koe moved back into the tree only looking at the boy for a moment before finding it rude...

....

"Aosuki...." she began, "....I glad Aosuki....No harm came to you." 

Koe felt herself jump up at her words before looking at him angrily!

"Do not take that the wrong way Aosuki!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 7, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

"I am taking the girl with me if you like it or not, she is on myside to bring down the Uchiha clan." The man said as Noctis leaped towards him. The electric lance was countered by the man's lightning release technique. Both of the jutsu suddenly cancelled each other out as Noctis was forced back. He skid on his feet backwards, and as he stopped from being forced back some more, he looked up directly at the man. _"This Uchiha... He's surely a A rank shinobi with powerful jutsu. He is able to perform lightning release techniques just as I can. More importantly, he is able to use the Sharingan."_ Noctis had thought strategically in his mind. _"This will be a difficult fight, but if I conserve my chakra and overcome his Sharingan, I will be able to at least knock him unconscious. If I can only get an opening..."_

Noctis quickly used his past image technique leaving an projection of himself behind and quickly jumped below building only to move right underneath him again to observe and strike when the timing is correct. Noctis's body started to become filled with pain, he has been using his special power too much recently. _"If I try to use the technique once more, I might fall unconscious."_ Noctis thought. The man started to speak to the recently made projection of Noctis, "Let me teach you a lesson in lighting, if you don't mind. Don't worry it may do some damage, but it is not going to kill you." He started to quickly form hand seals manipulating both lightning and fire techniques. It took the form of a phoenix and was aimed right at Noctis's projection. Right now Noctis had his lightning streams still embedded beneath the ground he originally used for reconnaissance, he can use it to entrap the Uchiha if he does not notice the streams coming for him.



_"He can use both fire and lightning release, and even more manipulate it."_ It seemed like the boy didn't stand a chance, but Noctis had extraordinary potential the people around him have yet to see. _"I can't let that projection go to waste, I have to move quickly right after he diminishes my projection."_ Noctis then noticed the man head towards the unconscious girl known as Moro, only to be bit by her wolf. _"Now's my chance..."_ As the Phoenix came in contact with Noctis's projection, the real Noctis quickly sent his streams straight for the man occupied by the wolf. Noctis jumped upwards near the man. He stood still while his hair caught the wind as the Phoenix behind him blew up diminishing his past projection he made.












Noctis looked at the man who just threw the wolf off the ledge, _"Betraying your own clan.... how pathetic... involving innocent people getting harmed who aren't even involved... how sad..."_ Noctis glared at the man with a serious look. _"My only reason to fight you is to avoid the spark of a war. I don't want my clan to suffer because of your betrayal... I don't want to see other people suffer because of someone's else's actions. I may not care for other clans, but if it means that the world's downfall be because of your actions... Then I can't just simply stand by and watch...." _












The lightning streams were now directly underneath the man. The prince had manipulated the streams to enter the man's body hopefully to paralyze him. Noctis's intentions were for an opening, and he will get it if its for the sake of others. Noctis quickly dashed towards the man while charging his fist with lightning release. He thought in his mind, _"This plan of his will cause alot of internal damage towards the Uchiha clan, especially if they are in the state of getting blamed for a murder they didn't do. Seeing that my clan will get involved easily because of this, I can't let that happen. That's why... I've got to protect the Uchiha clan!"_ Noctis quickly leaped towards the man fully charging his fist. He quickly swung down on his face fast enough to knock out a human being.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 7, 2011)

*Tenshi Hyuga*

Tenshi was running back to the Hyuga village. But she got lost. No I cant find my way back. I must get back but. Tenshi said. I have been using the Byakugan for a while. Im not sure if I can use it again. Well here goes nothing. BYAKUGAN Tenshi used her Byakugan and she then saw 3 people. Maybe I can ask for directions Tenshi said hopefully. When Tenshi arrived closer she then realized one of the people chakara was Uchiha charkara. An Uchiha!!! Tenshi said. Tenshi remembers her conversation with the Aosuki and Senju clan leader.

I must tell someone. I must tell A uchiha. If I dont there whole clan might be wiped out!!! Tenshi said running towards the 3 people. She then jumped off the tree she was on and landed on her feet in front of the Uchiha girl with a kunai. [I must be prepared incase an attack] Tenshi said in her head. Hi my name is Tenshi Hyuga She said as the wind made her white hair flow.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2011)

*Takashi*

The Aosuki boy remained silent while the girl got upset and started to call him wolf. Takashi wanted to laugh a little in his insides as she adopted that attitude, she sure was a weird person. Then she started to talk about being glad that he was safe, or at least that is what he understood before  the sudden change of mood of the girl towards him saying that he should not take her words the wrong way._"What is she talking about?"_ Takashi thought slightly confused by the change of the girl from one moment to another.

The guy rubbed his head for a moment before saying"yeah"he said not really interested in what the young priestess would mean with those words, after all he was still a kid, a rude and without delicacy kid who wouldn?t really understand of matters out of the battle field. "I have no idea what ya are talkin?about..."he said calmly and then changed the subject as he really did not read the mood of the moment."So, What ?cha doing around here? your patrolling again?"he asked, a tone of confidence when speaking with Koe as if they were god friends or something.

"I was sent to track a certain someone but...hell this is a total pain specially if I do it alone"he said before the girl could speak and then sat in front of her.


----------



## Kei (Nov 7, 2011)

*Koe*

He completely forgot...

Koe couldn't believe that she wasted a breath of worry for this boy! She sighed and left it as it was. There was no reason for her to even speak further but she couldn't help to notice the boy change of behavior. Koe noted the awkward social behavior of the boy, yet she couldn't talk. She was very...Awkard as well... Koe watched as the boy began to talk to her..

She smiled at him, she notice the change of his aura, and it was very welcoming...

Koe sat down along with him and smiled back, maybe she should give in. Takashi did, maybe she should talk more.

"Not really..." Koe said, "I am finally taking a rest of two weeks of straight patrolling...It is a very welcoming when I can spend some time with someone."

Koe went into her long and baggy sleeves and pulled out a bright red apple that she was saving for herself. She could always get another but this one was going to be her first thing she give to Takashi. He was the first one that ever talked to her, even though he was nothing more than a wolf.

"Here..." she said as she handed him the apple, placing it on the ground before backing her body up and straight, "A snack..."

Koe listened to Takashi and she simply shook her head, 

"...I am not like anyone from the main villages..." Koe said, "I am not strong and will never be..."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2011)

*Takashi*

Takashi looked as the young woman sat with him, it was like going to a picnic with a friend or his sister but kind of more relaxing. He nodded as the girl told him that she was taking a break, getting too much work can be bad even for ninjas. After that he watched how she pulled a red apple from the sleeves of that kimono or whatever it was, of hers and then she gave it to him. Takashi nodded without making any expression and took the apple slowly,"Thank ya"he said approaching the red and fresh fruit to that mouth of his filled with sharp and dangerous teeth, anyone who were to see him should think twice before getting a hand near his face, other way they could end without a finger or maybe more. 

Without wasting a second more, the Aosuki bit the apple, the side he ate first was easily crushed by his teeth as he chew it for some moments before swallowing it"It tastes cool"he announced closing his eyes and showing a little smile"Lately I?ve been eating nothing but ram meat."he stated before giving a small new bite to the fruit. 

"So ya can?t fight at all but ya know how to protect yourself in a pinch...I think yer weapon is yer brain?"the boy asked pretty much knowing that what matters during a fight was not always raw power but intelligence as well, those thoughts only made him remember what Rokuto told him once.

_Flashback_

_Takashi was trying to stand up for the fourth time in the day, the training with his godfather who was and currently is the leader of the clan, was really hard. Eventhough the man would hold back knowing that he was training a kid, he was still a beast.

"Damn, if I were stronger..."the boy said to himself, referring to physical strength more than anything else. Rokuto looked at him for a second before saying"Listen Takashi. Power is not everything that decides a fight."the blue-haired man said first"remember this very well. The one who wins a battle isn?t the one with more power but the one who knows how to use that power wisely"he stated"A fighter who is more intelligent than you always has the upper hand"
_
_Flashback end_

He spaced out for a second there before looking down at the apple in his hand and then looked at Koe"Do ya want the other half?"he asked.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> "I am taking the girl with me if you like it or not, she is on myside to bring down the Uchiha clan." The man said as Noctis leaped towards him. The electric lance was countered by the man's lightning release technique. Both of the jutsu suddenly cancelled each other out as Noctis was forced back. He skid on his feet backwards, and as he stopped from being forced back some more, he looked up directly at the man. _"This Uchiha... He's surely a A rank shinobi with powerful jutsu. He is able to perform lightning release techniques just as I can. More importantly, he is able to use the Sharingan."_ Noctis had thought strategically in his mind. _"This will be a difficult fight, but if I conserve my chakra and overcome his Sharingan, I will be able to at least knock him unconscious. If I can only get an opening..."_
> 
> ...





*Tenshi Hyuga*

Tenshi was in front of the girl. It appears she was not even paying attention. Tenshi was about to get her attention but she noticed something with her Byakugan!! This is horrible. A fight. A giant fight is happening. I have to try to stop it! Tenshi began running towars the direction of the fight going between both fighters. STOP!!!!!!!!!! Tenshi yelled. I have a very important news. It has to do with the Uchiha!!!


----------



## Kei (Nov 7, 2011)

Koe 

She watched him eat, it wasn't a human eating an apple, but a wolf. Koe sighed but she smiled as she watched him tear into the fruit, the juices seeping down his mouth like water. Koe felt herself inch back again, but she stopped herself from moving further from the boy. Her back was on to the tree as she tried to relax her body against the tree and spend time with the boy...

She shook her head and tried to smile at the boy, "Meat is good, but too much of it is a bad thing..." Koe said as she watched him eat, "Fruits and vegetables are really good for a growing body."

Koe the watched as the boy talked about her skills and she looked down, "As a priestess I do not care for fighting...As long as I protect this forest my life is complete." Koe explained, "...."

Koe turned to Takashi before her hands turned green and she moved her hand creating a strong green barrier.

"I can create very strong barrier for a short period of time." Koe smiled at the green barrier in front of her and Takashi, "With no hand signs, I am very highly skilled with, how you say it, ninjutsu...."

The barrier broke like glass in 5 minute and soon it was a shiny array of green and yellow between the two kids...

Koe smiled warmly, "I know it might not be much...But...Its something."she smiled before looking at the boy who was offering her an apple back, the bite mark was pretty apparent...

Koe blushed horribly!

"A-A-Aosuki!"Koe began as she fumed before taking the apple and turning away,"...Aosuki....Thank you..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 8, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Ahigo sence the streams of charka, he made some hand seals. He made lighting come from the sky. Ahigo did some hand seal, make a lighting shield around himself. He did a few more hand seals as he created black flames of a great fire ball, aiming for the area with the Prince.Moro, and the white hair girl that showed up. "I don't have time for this crap," he side steps as several wolves attack Ahigo in a unique way. Ahigo was thinking how did his cousin get through the blockaide. He was done with this, he left in a puff of smoke, he had other matters to deal right now.

Moro felt something warm and fuzzy, she was awake. The wolf jumped next to the Prince. Moro felt this wolf was different from her friends. "So you is the damn chick you so up and I want to hear what she has to say." Moro got off the strange wolf, "I am not in a good mood to wake up with a blazing around us. My friends protected me, so you still want to put me in your holding cell." She had a feeling her sense would be back soon or went off to see why the wolves attack him, the wolf not leave Moro's side. The wolf was smutty of the white hair guy and the Prince. Moro was wondering what this girl wanted from the uchiha clan.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2011)

*Takashi*

Takashi looked at the girl impressed by the barrier, it didn?t last too long but it sure seemed to be something useful, probably something to gain time in order to think of a plan. "Those barriers seem useful"he said and then heard the girl saying that she was skilled with ninjutsu, by what it looked like, she wasn?t lying."I see". Then  she saw at the apple he was giving to her and then Koe blushed ending in another awkward moment before taking the apple and thanking the Aosuki. 

"Yeah, no problem"he said calmly though he was kind of confused by the way the girl was acting lately, in the end he was pretty naive after all as he never learned about women and the only who he treats like one is his sister, Kiara."Then...."he said taking a moment to actually think what he was going to say,"You have been working hard lately, is this patrolling of yours really that hard?"the boy asked looking up at the sky, a peaceful aura nailing the mood of the moment.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 8, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The man suddenly was to make hand seals even through paralysis. Lightning struck down upon him, providing a lightning shield to block his attack. The Prince's electric fist collided with the shield and forced the Prince back. Noctis quickly landed on his feet, and stopped from being pushed back any further. As soon as he stopped, he looked directly at the man, _"Even through paralysis, he was still able to break through it. Enough to at least come up with a counter attack." _

The man had formed another set of hand seals to create a black flamed great fireball and aimed it at Noctis. _"I have to use my last resort and use 'that' technique."_ He thought in his head. He then quickly formed hand seals to use one technique he hasn't used since Ninja Academy.

_"Lightning Release: Raging Thunder!"_

Lightning armor started to form around the Prince. It's purpose is to redirect a opponent's technique with half its damage, but only effective against close range. The only way Noctis could pull this off was to charge directly at the man, before he releases his fireball. Suddenly a girl's voice was heard mentioning important information about the Uchiha. The man then dissipated his fireball saying, "I don't have time for this crap". The wolves started to attack him, but he quickly retreated and was gone within seconds. 












Noctis couldn't let him get away since the Uchiha clan's lives were at stake. But he was gone within the seconds, he realized that girl's voice was a Hyuuga. He turned around in disappointment, and then looked directly at Moro. Noctis moved towards her and grabbed her by the chest completely ignoring what the Hyuuga has to say. _"Since you have connections with that man, tell me where he has gone to. If you do not, I will not hold myself back to get my answer."_ Noctis didn't care about the wolves around him, he just wanted answers at this point. He intends to disrupt his plan and avoid any further conflicts.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 8, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro was grabbed by the Prince, he ask where her sensai went to. She wanted know what the girl had to say before running off with the Prince once again. "It has something about the wolves, you can followed the wolf or you can go to Ahigo house with the totempole. That is all the information I have, everyone has their own matters to deal with, so let me go before I slip out of my dress to get free." The wolves beside Moro growled as they had their theeth bared ready to snap at the prince. They watch the Prince waiting for him to do anything else to Moro. She was wondering if her sensai would be alright he been there more times than her mom has been in her life, maybe this was not the path. It could making new friends as well, she shook her thoughts out of her mind as her only friends were wolves and they had her back at most times.

Ahigo was amused as he used his sharigan to look for his cousin,  Romulus. "Name after a herb." "Give me back my wolves that was taking by you and make then weak like nothing else" Romulus said. "I will kill you anyway cousin and you can't do anything about it or help me take down some of the clans" Ahigo said. "I would never beside by you or you wish to fight me to the death from the last time I fought you"  Romulus said as he got into a fighting stance. "I already got some people on my back and I do not need you to interfer at all," Ahigo said. He created a few handseals as he created lighting to hit the ground to hit his couin's wolves.  Romulus wolves moves quickly as he did a few handseals to created a earth dome around Ahigo. Ahigo burned down the earth dome as he turn it into sand. Romulus "bring it cousin as he was prepared from Ahigo next move.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 8, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha*
> 
> Moro was grabbed by the Prince, he ask where her sensai went to. She wanted know what the girl had to say before running off with the Prince once again. "It has something about the wolves, you can followed the wolf or you can go to Ahigo house with the totempole. That is all the information I have, everyone has their own matters to deal with, so let me go before I slip out of my dress to get free." The wolves beside Moro growled as they had their theeth bared ready to snap at the prince. They watch the Prince waiting for him to do anything else to Moro. She was wondering if her sensai would be alright he been there more times than her mom has been in her life, maybe this was not the path. It could making new friends as well, she shook her thoughts out of her mind as her only friends were wolves and they had her back at most times.
> 
> Ahigo was amused as he used his sharigan to look for his cousin,  Romulus. "Name after a herb." "Give me back my wolves that was taking by you and make then weak like nothing else" Romulus said. "I will kill you anyway cousin and you can't do anything about it or help me take down some of the clans" Ahigo said. "I would never beside by you or you wish to fight me to the death from the last time I fought you"  Romulus said as he got into a fighting stance. "I already got some people on my back and I do not need you to interfer at all," Ahigo said. He created a few handseals as he created lighting to hit the ground to hit his couin's wolves.  Romulus wolves moves quickly as he did a few handseals to created a earth dome around Ahigo. Ahigo burned down the earth dome as he turn it into sand. Romulus "bring it cousin as he was prepared from Ahigo next move.





*Tenshi Hyuga*

Tenshi seen the fight drag on until one of the fighters got away. The other one ran back to the direction of the girl. BYAKUGAN!!! Found you. Tenshi went straight back to the girl. She noticed that the guy was holding her by her dress. Tenshi throw a kunai between them in a attempt to make the guy let go. This information is important!!! Tenshi leaped down gracefully landing in front of the Uchiha girl. The Uchiha clan could be wiped out. You may not believe this but you will not believe who I encountered a few hours ago. I met the Aosuki and Senju clan leader. They made a treaty together. It seems that together they will wipe out the Uchiha Tenshi said in a sad voice. She then picked up a kunai shaking it. 

This is the truth.


----------



## Kei (Nov 9, 2011)

Koe

Koe looked at the sky as Takashi asked her the question about her patrolling, it was weird that she couldn't explain herself to him. The life of a priestess or a priest in Pao village was one of a simple task, keep the forest lush and Pao hidden. Along with the simple apolitical side that Koe had picked up over her life time, it wasn't much that she could do at the moment. Her chakra pool wasn't as much as her teacher so she couldn't feed the land around Pao just yet...

Koe was dazing off before coming back to earth in front of Takashi...

"Patrolling is hard..." Koe said, "Rain, shine, snow, storm, it is my duty as a priestess to do such things. I accept this task and do it well, making sure that the forest stay lush and the main villages stay away from the forest."

Koe looked at the lush trees that surrounded her and Takashi, "I pride myself on this forest...Though.." Koe looked away to the left where the main villages path met and they  continued on. She wondered about life outside the forest but she let her work become more apart of her life than dreams did....

In the end dreams were just for the weak of heart...

Koe turned to Takashi, "Though it seems I haven't been doing my job correctly..." she said as she looked at him, "You constantly find me...Wolf..."

Koe found herself smile but she killed it with a apathetic look...

In a way Koe wanted to make friends, she lived a life filled with adults all around her, and she slowly became an adult herself. Though these things were true...

Koe could never be the normal girl....

"Aosuki...How life in the main village?" she ended up asking curiosity finally rearing it ugly head in Koe life


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 9, 2011)

*Takashi*

The Aosuki boy listened in silence as the priestess was explaining him a bit of what her work was it sure sounded hard, all those kind of things. He looked at her when she said that she prides herself on that forest before she said that she wasn?t doing her job properly because he always would find her, all of that only to address him as a wolf once again. Seconds passed before the next question of the girl. He questioned how the life in the main village was. Takashi stayed in silence for a second thinking in a proper way to explain it.

"How should I say it?"he started looking looking at the blue-haired girl"It?s fun though I think it varies from clan to clan"he said"From the very moment we are able to walk, the people of my clan undergo a hard training, no matter how we look even a five year old would attempt to kill you if you dare to try to hurt him. Aside from that everything is funny, we do what we can to survive"Takashi said reminiscing of how his life has been up until that moment"We have friends, family and our own pride that relies in our last name, we always try to have fun even by doing the most simple things"he declared.

"As for myself, i have my little sister and my godfather. I would like my sister to remain out of the battlefield forever, she enjoys cooking, why shouldn?t she keep doing so instead of going out there and kill the first fool that trespasses our territory? Though I think it is impossible for now, at least I know that at home she will be protected by friends and adults without expecting something or without a special reason"he said going a bit off topic but that was what was passing through his mind in that moment. Noticing what he just said, he closed his eyes and put his hands behind his head only to lie on the ground for a bit more.

"About that of me finding ya..."he mentioned"Once I get a scent I never forget it, as long as ya don?t live underwater I will be able to find ya wherever ya are....Always" he explained


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 9, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The girl known as Moro was struggling to get out of the Prince's grasp. The wolves beside her had been growling and showing their teeth at him as if they hadn't eaten in more than 2 weeks. Moro responded to Noctis's question, "It has something about the wolves, you can followed the wolf or you can go to Ahigo house with the totempole. That is all the information I have, everyone has their own matters to deal with, so let me go before I slip out of my dress to get free." 

A Kunai shot out of nowhere towards Noctis, he quickly let go of the Uchiha girl in order to take out his kunai. Without effort, Noctis used his kunai to block the incoming attack. Noctis looked further ahead and saw the Hyuuga from earlier, eager to tell both of them something. _"Hyuuga, what is the reason of your interference?"_ He had glared at the Hyuuga with a serious look.

The Hyuuga neared the Prince and the Uchiha, and spoke her mind almost immediately, "The Uchiha clan could be wiped out. You may not believe this but you will not believe who I encountered a few hours ago. I met the Aosuki and Senju clan leader. They made a treaty together. It seems that together they will wipe out the Uchiha" She took out another kunai in defense to the fact she might get attacked. "That is the truth."

Noctis thought, _"The Aosuki have already made their move? Even more, the Senju is helping them... This is bad. The Uchiha already has someone on the inside working to destroy them, now they are at a disadvantage from the outside. I have to find the root of this conflict. The murderer who killed the Aosuki clan. I have to find him and turn him in to avoid this possible war..."_ Noctis looked at Moro, _"Moro Uchiha, from what I can speculate, that man is highly influencing you to take down the Uchiha clan..." _












Noctis sighed in disappointment, _"Why do you choose to follow such a man with dangerous intents? Do you have a path that you follow on your own? Or do you play pity and follow a path that someone has already dug for you? "_ Noctis looked at her with seriousness, _"You still have a chance now to prove that you have a path... your own true path! Betraying the Uchiha clan has its downfalls and has advantages through your eyes. But choosing not to do so, will result in downfalls of your own and you will gain something as well. Right now you have two choices, betray the clan and keep following someone else's path or stop that man from betraying the clan and choose a path that you carved yourself!"_ Noctis tightened his black leather glove, _"However if you do choose to betray the Uchiha clan, I will intend to stop you. I follow a path that I think is right. It is my own true path."_ Noctis paused a moment before speaking again, _"So Moro Uchiha, time is running short with the Aosuki and Senju preparing to eliminate the Uchiha clan, what is your answer!"_  Noctis leaned back against pole with his arms crossed waiting for her answer.


----------



## Kei (Nov 9, 2011)

*Koe* 

They weren't all bad...

Koe felt herself looking at Takakshi in a new light new light, he wasn't as bad as she thought. He was still a wolf, those fangs, and his hair that looked like a mane, was all of a sign of an untamed wolf. Koe felt something inside her warm up to the animal in front of her with human tendency, as he laid down discussing the feelings he had.

Koe was learning a lot, she didn't have any siblings, but it must would been the same if she had one. Not wanting them to get into trouble, always willing to protect them, but always teasing them. Koe again felt something inside of her move that made her touch her chest..

Was this sadness?

Koe slowly shook her head, she had Pao, and she needed nothing else from it. That was her life, that village, and she was going to accept it. No matter what, she knew that the village was her life, and that was the truth. Koe swallowed the lump in her throat as she looked at Takashi...

"..." Koe felt herself move closer to him but not to close, enough distances if he wanted to attack her or make a move, she could always jump back in time.

She looked at him as he looked up at the sky...

"Aosuki, thank you..." she said, "I always wanted to know the life outside the forest." 

Koe looked up at the sky as the wind blew, "...That is interesting..." Koe looked down at the ground, "Always find me? I wonder...."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 9, 2011)

*Takashi*

Takashi opened his eyes as he felt how the young woman approached a little to him. She thanked him just for answering a mere question about how the life in a clan was, basically he just described his life shortly but she still thanked him for something like that. The grayish blue-haired boy looked at the priestess once again, carefully. His deep and dark blue eyes analyzing the person near to him as she looked at the sky, that deep and pure sky while saying that what he told her was interesting. Why would she find such a normal stuff interesting? he wondered though he wouldn?t really ask about the reason, it was not his business though he would definitely say what he thinks.

"Don?t thank me..."he said calling the attention of the girl and looking straight in her eyes that were looking to the ground while she wondered about what he said before about the smell."This kind of vague description isn?t as interesting as ya think."he stated still looking at her expressionless and talking with a soft but at the same time rude tone of voice, with each words he pronounced those sharp teeth of him only could stand out, as if a beast would be giving an advice to someone.

"Everything is better when ya get to experience such things. Don?t ya think?"he said before using his arms as support and raising part of his upper body to a point where he could actually see her directly"And yeah i can always find ya"he said with that unchanging gesture of serenity in his face.


----------



## Kei (Nov 9, 2011)

Koe 

Koe moved slightly away from the boy, as he positioned himself to look at her,though Koe was finally getting use to his being there close to her. It was still weird for her, this closeness that she hasn't experience with anyone but her teacher. But in a way he was right it was better to experience things she never tried, though what would the point be?

In the end everything would result in the same, she would still come back to this village, and live the life that the priestess would have to.

Koe regret moving away from the wolf before moving back towards the potion she was in next to the boy. Her eyes settling down to the ground, her kimono as red as it was stood out to her. She listened to the boy voice his opinion on why she shouldn't be thanking him, but she just shook her head.

"What is normal to you...Will be amazing to me." Koe said as she felt herself look at him, "Life outside the forest always amazed me..."

Koe turned away to look up at the sky, "But....I am happy here..." she said, "This is enough for me..."

Koe looked down at the ground before smiling weakly at the grass below her, "Yes...Enough.." she said as she tried to convince herself. Koe never had a dream because it was stupid, it would never become true. So she lived her life for others and it was enough nothing more she could ask of than to always protect the lives that were in the village...

Koe felt herself turn to the Aosuki as he emphasized the word always...

Always...

Koe smiled warmly at the boy, the look on her face made her want to trust him, but she knew the truth. She knew it which made her smile turn into a blank expression before her mind got jumbled...

What was she doing?

Koe turned back to the boy, "Okay..." she said, "Lets play..."

Those words came out in a surprise to Koe, she never played in her life, but now those words clearly slip out so easily. 

"Hide and Seek?" Koe asked always fascinated by those games that the children  played in the village, "Shall we Aosuki?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 9, 2011)

*Takashi*

Takashi stayed in silence thinking about if what the girl was saying was truth, if she actually believed in those words she speaks with weak emotion. What was normal for him was amazing for her? such non sense. even without a word of the girl he could tell what was going on, probably that peaceful life of hers weren?t as good as it sounded like. More thoughts came to his mind as she would say that being in that place was enough and that it makes her happy. Those were just empty words from the stand point of the Aosuki.

"?kay let?s do it"he said standing up and dusting his clothes"but..."he said now remaining in silence for a second looking for a good way to express what he wanted to say, if it was true what she said about something normal being amazing for her, he should make sure to make the game funnier for her even a little bit"Let?s bet"he said at last with a little grin in his face.

"If ya win, I?ll be yours for an entire day the next time we meet, i?ll be your slave or something, will do whatever ya want me to do"he stated making Koe know what he would do if she were to win this hide and seek game"If ya lose, ya will be mine for an entire day as well"the Aosuki boy said before going ahead and explain the rules.

"Ya can go and hide wherever you want in this forest, the only rule is that you can?t hide your smell"Takashi mentioned since this game was like a challenge to his nose, there would be no point in not being able to use it"And then the time limit would be two hours, if i can?t find ya in two hours, ya win"he said explaining how they would be doing this"Ya have half an hour to hide"he stated at last looking at the girl of the red kimono intently.

"What do ya say?"


----------



## Bringer (Nov 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> The girl known as Moro was struggling to get out of the Prince's grasp. The wolves beside her had been growling and showing their teeth at him as if they hadn't eaten in more than 2 weeks. Moro responded to Noctis's question, "It has something about the wolves, you can followed the wolf or you can go to Ahigo house with the totempole. That is all the information I have, everyone has their own matters to deal with, so let me go before I slip out of my dress to get free."
> 
> ...






*Tenshi Hyuga*

Tenshi heard what the boy said about a other man could have possibly done it also hearing that the girl wants to betray her clan and also how he does not want war. Finally someone who understands. When I luckily found the Aosuki and Senju clan leaders they said I was to young and did not have a right to say my word.  Tenshi said with a happy voice because someone understands. Im not a girl of violence but Tenshi paused. Tenshi then slapped the Uchiha girl. Forgive me for that but how can you betray your own clan like that!!! Its your clan!!! Its your job as a shinobi to protect it!!! Its not right. So what if your the black sheep. Its your clan and some people may care for you!!!! What if your Family,Teacher,And friends die from your actions!!!  Tenshi said with tears coming down. 

Tenshi then put her head down with tears falling. Im sorry but if your actions cause your whole clan to die then I will stop you. I hate violence. But when I talked to the Aosuki and Senju clan leader trying to teach them peace is the answer they taught me until the people who dont want peace die there will never be peace!! Tenshi said with rage and sorrow and sadness. Forgive me for what im about to do. Tenshi said wiping her tears. Tenshi then went into her fighting stance. Will you really betray your clan


----------



## Kei (Nov 9, 2011)

*Koe* 

She looked up at the Aosuki, who was smiling at her with his toothy grin, and she watched as he stood above her in away. Koe didn't know what to do, she regretted even voicing her opinion to the young Aosuki. But it seemed there was no turning back, it almost made her smile at how straight forward the boy was. She felt slightly jealous...

She almost wished that she was like that and though her wasn't, it was too stupid to dream. Koe accepted the part of her that will never grow, that will be forever stuck in her ways. Koe got up as her mind was trying to reason, the Aosuki had supreme smelling ability though she doubted it, apart of her felt like she was being stupid.

He offered his purposal and she looked at him for a minute...

It was official, he was dangerous...

Very much so...

This boy didn't know what damage he was doing to her and it was horrible to the young priestess. The thoughts she had of the outside world were now running and dominating her mind. It was weird, Koe felt her heart hurt... 

She needed him to leave her alone, she nodded her head...

"Deal..." Koe said as she turned around before smiling...

Why couldn't she enjoy her last time with this Aosuki.

Koe headed off deep into the forest, something pushing her to run away from the Aosuki...She had to win...

She just had to...

Because if she stayed any longer with the Aosuki...


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

"You two are saying crap, but you have no family, sensai and the only friends I have all wolves to hang out with. The Uchiha needs more alliances now if those two clans are going to hit my clan right on, if we do not come to a conclusion who is the real murder. I want a path of my own and don't know the Hell I am going or the path I take. My sensai has been there for me my intire life. You could say I am sick of it, but really I don't know where I belong. I know there is something I have todo right now and it is find a surigan. That can wait after we take down the Ahigo if you want or if you can. Are you two coming or what, before I change my mind again to protect my sensai?"

She petted one of her wolves as she pulled ot something for one of the wolves to smell. The wolf sniffed it and took off, Moro knows that it was the smell of Ahigo. She was not worry and she did not need to go after her sensai as he was being taking cared by another Uchiha or some one who could killed Ahigo she did not need anyone to follow her as she jumped down, she had nobody to trust as she let the Prince go and the other girl. As usual there was going to be war, by other means as she walked away. She was thinking about something she said to the Prince was it truth or lies. Whatever nobody talks to her like that, as she jumps into a tree with her wolves as she made her way to a area to be alone with her friends that was wolves.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 9, 2011)

> Ketsueki
> 
> Ketsueki stayed unconscious. As soon as the girl walked passed him his eyes opened wide open. He got up quietly. He went behind the girl with a kunai in his hand. He heard the girl say
> 
> As soon as she said that he quietly went close behind her and put a kunai by her neck. HAHAHAHA!!!



*Aburame Ume*

The girl did not have a chance to respond before she felt a murderous intent precede a a cold touch at her neck followed by maniacal laughter from a moment ago.

"Che, so you're up and about again?" Ume clicked derisively. She felt annoyed. If her brothers saw her now...

She opted to stand still since she still had no idea what this boy was capable of. His mental state was clearly unbalanced, it's a wonder he was running around unsupervised. She raised her hands slightly to show that she wasn't going to do anything. Her steady reaction influenced her bugs, and they merely gathered upon her skin beneath the kunai's edge, using their bodies as a passive shield.

_I'm not getting cut by this idiot today..._

"Hey, what's going on here?" Ume asked quietly. "Who are you? Are you feeling sick?"


----------



## Bringer (Nov 9, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Aburame Ume*
> 
> The girl did not have a chance to respond before she felt a murderous intent precede a a cold touch at her neck followed by maniacal laughter from a moment ago.
> 
> ...




*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki kept the kunai to her neck getting ready to go for the kill. He then attempted to stab her neck. The kunai connected with her neck but it did not pierce through it. Ketsueki was confused and tried to stab her again but it did not pierce. AHHHHHHH!!!!!! He began stabbing and stabbing but with no effect. 




Ketsueki face grow red after seeing her not in pain. His eyes popped out large like a red moon. He was so frustrated and angry. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He yelled in a horrible yell. He then kicked the girl on her back making her fall. He then grabbed all his smoke bombs he had and dropped them making a giant cloud of smoke. He began laughing. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! He took advantage of the situation and start attacking from multiple directions while he or she could not see. The only reason Ketsueki could tell where she is because his clan had a special ability to also read people heat signatures. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA He laughed as he began attacking with punches from many different direction to confuse her.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Aburame Ume*

Even as Ume asked her question, she felt the pressure on her neck as the edge pressed against her attempting to pierce skin but meeting bug carapaces.

_The sonuvabitch just tried to kill me!_

Luckily for Ume, the boy was out of his mind with little sense in what he was doing. His repeated attempts to stab the girl gave her ample time to prep a jutsu. No nin would just stand there while someone attempted the same ineffective attack over and over. When he finally kicked her down, she promptly initiated her change of body stance, leaving the immediate area just as the smoke screen fell.

Under the barrage of kicks raining in from various angles, the facade did not last long. An audible puff rang out amidst the smoke as a small cut log dropped to the ground, having done its job of receiving the boy's blows in Ume's place.

Ume herself looked on from the nearby tree line, crouching atop a low thick branch she had appeared on for the swap. The smoke from the bombs still had not cleared so Ume could not tell what was going on. A slight disturbance to her chakra told her that the wooden log kawarimi was uncovered.

This was a strange turn of events. What did this all mean? What had she stumbled upon? This crazy kid seemed intent to kill but for what reason? Did mindless killers like this really roam the lands of other clans? What was the purpose? Was this simpleton who couldn't control himself even a shinobi?

Ume stayed in the tree line above the smoke at a safe distance waiting for it to clear but still observing carefully. She weighed up her options in the moment, surprising herself even. She wasn't here to solve some other clan's domestic disputes. She was here to find a merchant who still remained at large. Was it really worth it to waste her time on some random idiot who seemed incapable of speaking coherently, let alone answering complex questions? She wasn't above picking fights, but some guy who didn't even seem to know what he was doing or why seemed like an unnecessary distraction to the mission at hand.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 9, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Aburame Ume*
> 
> Even as Ume asked her question, she felt the pressure on her neck as the edge pressed against her attempting to pierce skin but meeting bug carapaces.
> 
> ...





*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki stopped. He noticed the heat signature was gone. He sensed the heat signature by a tree. Ketsueki leaped out of the cloud of smoke with 2 kunai in his hands aiming right for the girl. Ketsueki was breathing hard. He has never been this exhausted for a few years.

*Flashback* 

Ketsueki!!! Yelled Ketsueki mother as she beat Ketsueki. You are to soft an gentle. You do not belong in this clan!!!!! Ketsueki mother said stabbing Ketsueki. Whats wrong are you going to cry!!!! Ketsueki mom yelled slapping Ketsueki. Im sorry mother ill get tougher. I will be ruthless I promise Ketsueki said crying from the pain. There are no promises Ketsueki mother said with a kunai in her head. No!!! Dont!!! Ketsueki mom stabbed Ketsueki again and then shoved him in ice cold water keeping him in there until Ketsueki is unconscious. Every time Ketsueki wakes up the mom will do it again. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Until you get tougher I wont stop.

*2 years later*

Ketsueki has been going through torture from his mother for 2 years. She broke his personality. She broke him. Ketsueki mom picked up a whip. She crushed his personality. The torture changed him. She damaged him physically and emotionally he couldn't even speakHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Ketsueki mom laughed as torturing the boy. She stabbed him and put him in the cold water again. The water turned to blood. The blood rises and turned to needles. And the needles pierced his mom all over killing her. Ketsueki laughed his first laugh. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! 

*1 week later*

Ketsueki has been kicked out of his clan for his crimes. Although he already lost his sanity from his mother leaving the clan made him even more crazy. 3 years of Ketsueki being alone killing people made him lose any sanity he had left.

*End flashback*

Ketsueki in midair inches away from the girl stopped and fell down to the ground. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ketsueki laughed as falling on his knees. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ketsueki laughed more until his eyes began to water. He began to cry. He began to cry. This cry was not fake. It was not the fake cry he used to trick people. He collapsed on the ground crying some more.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ketsueki said:
			
		

> Ketsueki in midair inches away from the girl stopped and fell down to the ground. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ketsueki laughed as falling on his knees. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ketsueki laughed more until his eyes began to water. He began to cry. He began to cry. This cry was not fake. It was not the fake cry he used to trick people. He collapsed on the ground crying some more.



*Aburame Ume*

As Ume was contemplating what to do, the boy's form came bursting forth from the smoke, still intending to do her harm, still with a crazed look in his eyes. Ume frowned and heaved a terse, rather unladylike sigh before reaching into the pouch on her back. Considering the boy's state of mind, Ume didn't feel a threat if he wanted to engage in taijutsu. It was the one thing she was good at.

To her surprised however, something seemed to change in the charging boy's eyes and he suddenly ceased his attack. He slumped again, down on the ground beneath the tree Ume was standing in. Her frown grew deeper and she returned her kunai to its pouch. The boy was crying now, only adding to Ume's puzzlement. Who or why this was happening seemed to be a mystery rooted in something very personal and very complicated in the boy's life.

_If it wasn't for my dad or the memory of my brothers... would this have been me...?_

Ume thought these things as she looked at the young killer. Hardship, strife, the answer was probably somewhere in those words. In that moment, Ume wondered if this is what her father felt when he looked at her? At a loss for words in the face of some terrible trauma? Ume grew sad for a moment, a bitter road of feelings she did not want to go down. Not now. She took this mission to get away from it. The mission.

Her heart burned slightly from shame at what her mind had already resolved to do. "Look", she started. "I dunno what you've gone through, so I won't hold this... incident against you. I only bothered you guys because I was looking for... it doesn't matter. I... gotta go, I'm on the job here..." As impulsive as Ume was, she could not justify the time she wasted on this hazardous situation. She wasn't on vacation, and neither the girl or the boy were merchants of any kind. It was getting late and there was a lot of ground to cover.

In a last ditch effort to suppress the self-loathing rising inside her, Ume reached into her bag and produced a piece of flat bread. She broke off a piece and carefully wrapped it in paper before tossing to land gently beside the boy. The crude peace offering was all she could come up with.

_My brothers would have known what to do..._

"I-it's not poison or anything", she said as an afterthought, a statement she promptly scolded herself for in her mind when she realized just how silly it sounded. "... I'm sorry", Ume stammered, before disappearing into the forest, leaving the strange house with the white eyed girl and grief stricken boy, far behind.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 10, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuhou*

The spirit of competition was truly infectious as Uchiha Ryuhou saw his new acquaintance start to mimic the stretches and warm ups he was doing. Ryuhou took note of the other boy's ability to mimic his movements rather deftly, he had better coordination than him considering how fast he picked it up.

Seigrein's meek nature evaporated completely as he was rather emphatic in ushering in the start of the race. Immediately his feet began to take on a rather ominous glow as he shouted:

"GO!!"

With that both boys darted at the tree Ryuhou reaching his hands into his shirt taking them out brandishing three kunai inbetween the webbing of his fingers. The silver glistened in the light as he fired all six at the tree. His aim true his kunai's sharp end were embedded into the tree with the blunt side sticking out. He watched as Seigrein had already began ascending the tree, he was running up it completely perpendicular to the ground. 

Ryuhou didn't waste anytime though he flitted forward and stepped on the lowest kunai he set using it to propel himself up to the second one. He grabbed hold and hoisted himself up even further to the third one twirling in the air as he swung his body around and continued to ascend. At this point he landed perched the lowest branch which was 30 feet above his ground, he was unable to see where the other three kunai landed but it's not like it mattered at that point anymore.

Ryuhou jumped up and grabbed hold of the branch above his head swinging his body like a pendulum before somesaulting to an even greater height. Quickly he looked around having lost Seigrein in the foliage. He was at a disadvantage as he did not have the control of chakra required to just stick to the tree and run up, no he had to depend on pure athleticism. He continued to swing from branch to branch getting ever closer to the finish line, he finally saw Seigrein. Ryuhou could feel his unprotected hands becoming raw from the friction of tree swinging. 

_"I'm not going to tarnish the name Uchiha, I will not be defeated no matter how big or small the challenge"_ Lost in his thoughts as he landed he lost his footing falling backward grasping for anything close. His hand held firm to something, it was cold and small barely supporting his weight, it was one of the kunai he threw at the beginning of the race. Not wasting his time to count his blessing he dropped down to another branch. He was faster and more agile than Seigrein but the young Senju had better chakra control, Ryuhou had to act fast lest he lose and his pride was tarnished.

Making a single solemn seal his body disappeared from sight as he appeared right beside Seigrein. The use of his shunshin and his prior theatrics had burned the boy out quite a lot, but he took a look at Seigrein who too had a grimace stricken with fatigue on his face. Running up a 300 foot tree will take a toll on anyone even two super powered teenagers.

Ryuhou let Seigrein get a bit ahead of him as he was ready to enact one last gambit for victory. He made the ram seal one more time as he disappeared again, but this time he grabbed hold of Seigrein's coat, the back of his neckline. Ryuhou pulled the other boy not budging as if his feet were glued stuck to the tree. This was exactly what Ryuhou was hoping for as his body was vaulted up using Seigrein as a fulcrum he was propelled up and over the peak of the tree. For a moment he felt as though he was flying as he could see over the entire forest and past it's borders. The scenery was breathtaking as the whitehaired Uchiha began to fall back to the tree, Seigrein finally getting to the top.

"Wow, Seigrein you're pretty good but didn't I tell you? When it comes to speed Uchiha Ryuhou doesn't lose. " The young Uchiha thumbed his nose as he laughed. Despite being a shinobi from the Uchiha clan he still was a kid at heart.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2011)

*Takashi*

As soon as the girl ran into the forest, the Aosuki boy sat on the ground once again in order to wait for the time limit he gave her to hide before he would go and look for her. His eyes closed as in his mind many things were floating though without distracting him from the time. Ideas of what he could make the priestess do once he achieves victory were floating all over his mind, things like making her cook for him something or force her to play with him the entire day were the main purpose of the boy, if he was able to make her smile a little during a forced situation like that.... it would be a good out come or not?

"Yep she will play with me once I have won this"he said to himself already deciding what the punishment would be once the game finishes. He opened his eyes just looking his surroundings for a second, that forest was a good place to hide."Still fifteen minutes"he mentioned once again as half of the time was already over.

_Fifteen minutes later_

"Time to hunt...."he said and smiled a little while standing up, it was time to prove that his nose would not be defeated, the game was just like hunting food for him, the only difference would be that this time around he would not kill the prey . Getting ready to start, he started to smell around trying to catch the scent of Koe, his eyes would be another fact in his favor as well specially since the priestess was wearing such outstanding clothes.

"Over there..." he whispered and entered the forest running at full speed, he was definitely going to win.


----------



## Kei (Nov 10, 2011)

*Koe *

She felt her heart beat, harder, and harder

Koe couldn't believe that she was doing this. Her heart began to hurt as she felt her legs get caught on her kimono and she tumbled down the hill in front of her. Koe rolled down that hill, but though the pain, she couldn't help but smile. Even though she regretted doing this, it was fun...

Fun?

How long has anything been fun to Koe? When the last time she smiled though anything that wasn't forced? Koe got up and dusted off her kimono as she found the perfect hiding place. Koe got in a hallow log and stayed there as her heart began to clam down. She laid her head back on the log that was sitting in a middle of a flower field...

Koe felt something come up from her chest...

"Ha..." Koe let it slip...

She laughed..

Koe closed her eyes as she thought about what she could do? That boy would surely find her and then what? Would he make her do something dirty? He was too young?! Koe felt her mind wonder on the low down things that wolf could do to her, yet it made her heart beat faster in her chest. And a smile come across her face...

Maybe life out there wasn't that bad...

Koe shook her head, no matter what she had trained her entire life to forever serve as a high priestess and nothing will change that. Not even this moment she was having. Koe felt the joy in her body disappear as worry replaced, she touched her chest as she slowly whispered a prayer that everything will be alright when she got home...

"...." Koe looked though the hole that was in the log, she looked at the sky and almost wish the sun wouldn't set...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 10, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

After the Hyuuga's speech adding onto Noctis's words of wisdom, Moro Uchiha had still felt uncomfortable about what they both were saying. "You two are saying crap, but you have no family, sensai and the only friends I have all wolves to hang out with. The Uchiha needs more alliances now if those two clans are going to hit my clan right on, if we do not come to a conclusion who is the real murder. I want a path of my own and don't know the Hell I am going or the path I take. My sensai has been there for me my intire life. You could say I am sick of it, but really I don't know where I belong. I know there is something I have todo right now and it is find a surigan. That can wait after we take down the Ahigo if you want or if you can. Are you two coming or what, before I change my mind again to protect my sensai?" The Uchiha was getting ready to leave expecting both of them to go along with her to her sensei.

_"Perhaps your the one stuck in an illusion. If you truly want friends, work hard for everyone to acknowledge you by performing acts of good. The man that supposedly spent all his life with you, looking after you, he left you behind for me to kill you off. What kind of man does that if he spent his life taking care of you?"_ Noctis slammed his fist sideways against the tree behind him. _"That man has been manipulating the way you think. He's been choosing your path for you. Now it is your choice to either be a puppet to him or stop him to save a clan full of innocent people."_ Noctis turned the other way intending to head to the Aosuki clan's territory.

_"I leave that man to you, Moro Uchiha. Be it sensei or not, you cannot deny the fact that he has been manipulating you. The Uchiha clan's fate lies in your grasp."_ Noctis started walking away from them. _"Right now my intentions direct me to finding leads on the murderer who started this controversy. I will bring him to justice if it means to avoid this unnecessary war. Find your own true path. That is one of our duties as a ninja. We may meet again some day, Moro Uchiha."_ Noctis ignored the Hyuuga right beside her simply because she has no involvement in what Noctis is wanting to do. It is the Hyuuga's choice to either follow the Prince or assist Moro. The Prince immediately dashed towards Aosuki territory with great speed.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 10, 2011)

*Diarmu Duihan*

Through a rather dense forest, black shoes walk across the grass. A taste for blood fills the air around. Whispers of hate might be heard through the ears of those that can read minds. The feeling of being torn apart might be felt. A red tiger searches around for it's prey.

That's not it truthfully, Diarmu Duihan steps carefully around the forest. Making sure to not be found out like before. His ears are open to even the slightest of sounds that are made. He isn't that much in formed about ninja clans but he surely knows that the Aosuki are ninja that are more like assassins. Was that a village he just saw?

Couldn't be, although he hasn't taken this route before he dosen't remember there being any villages. It dosen't matter anyways, he's only searching for a single Aosuki member. This will hopefully go better than his attempt at taking out an Uchiha. Remembering that freak actually makes his blood boil. What kind of battle was that? It wasn't fun in the slightest.

Hopefully this next opponent can make things more thrilling. Or atleast help him forget that ridiculous battle. If this one dosen't live up to his anticipation, then Diarmu feels he'll just have to visit that Prince again. The black cursed spear in his hand looks like it's itching to pierce the next living thing. 

The sun begins to set, his yellow eyes stare off like that of a beast's...


----------



## Bringer (Nov 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> After the Hyuuga's speech adding onto Noctis's words of wisdom, Moro Uchiha had still felt uncomfortable about what they both were saying. "You two are saying crap, but you have no family, sensai and the only friends I have all wolves to hang out with. The Uchiha needs more alliances now if those two clans are going to hit my clan right on, if we do not come to a conclusion who is the real murder. I want a path of my own and don't know the Hell I am going or the path I take. My sensai has been there for me my intire life. You could say I am sick of it, but really I don't know where I belong. I know there is something I have todo right now and it is find a surigan. That can wait after we take down the Ahigo if you want or if you can. Are you two coming or what, before I change my mind again to protect my sensai?" The Uchiha was getting ready to leave expecting both of them to go along with her to her sensei.
> 
> ...



*Tenshi Hyuga*



Tenshi heard the prince speak more. She had a choice. She had to choose someone to help. I am going with you. But I intend to do the right thing and point the Uchiha to the right direction with my Byakugan. Well more like tell the wolves so she can follow them. I can tell your blind with my Byakugan. Anyway here is where your sensie is heading. Tenshi activates her Byakugan pointing towards which way to go. You better hurry im not trained with the Byakugan he is soon getting out of my range. Tenshi said while walking away with the prince.

So your going to find the man who caused this. Im in I want the world to have peace. A war will ruin that. But Tenshi said with a pause. I think I know where the man who did this is. Tenshi said with a pause. _Should I tell him. This is information that she probably only knows._ Tenshi said in her head.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2011)

*Takashi*

The Aosuki child was running in the middle of the forest, his feet crushing the small dried leaves and the thin branches making noise each time he would put a foot on the ground. As he keeps going forwards just led by his nose, he would see a couple of animals native of the forest; hares, squirrels and birds all of them part of the environment where the Aosuki clan lives, small and harmless animals that usually become prey of the predators of the forest like the wolves.

With each step, the scent of the nature intoxicates him bringing out the excitement of the hunt, his senses sharpened is if he himself were a wild beast looking for food in order to survive. One of true romances of men finally awakening in him although strangely it had to awaken while playing hide and seek with a girl.

Aside from that fabulous feeling, he keeps running never losing the scent trail of the priestess who made a bet with him before. Stopping for a second he starts to look around as if something were bothering him and indeed there was something bothering him or more exactly something just called his attention, a different smell, a scent different from that of animals, the members of his clan, Koe or he himself, the smell of a male human.

Shaking his head trying to remove the thought of anew invader in the Territory of the Aosuki clan, Takashi concentrated once again in the girl as he discovered the direction she took."She?s near"he said to himself, even with all those indescribable feelings inside him, his expression of peace and tranquility would not change. It was not long before Takashi could catch up to the place where Koe?s smell was stronger, a small hill_"It should be around here"_he thought starting to analyze the part of the forest he was in. Smelling the air just once more to get a better idea of the location of the blue-haired girl, he found it.

Sliding downhill he reached a small flower field, the smell of the flowers was relaxing, enough to make him think about abandoning the search and get a nap just there but her smell just came to his nose once more as he went over the log that could be seen just there, it was impregnated with her scent."Oi, I think I win"he said calmly, his nose wouldn?t lie to him, she was right there.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki was still crying. He noticed the girl heat signature was gone. But he didn't care. For the first time in years he did not feel like killing. Ketsueki noticed a piece of bread wrapped. Ketsueki has only ate from random non ninja travelers food. He stared at the bread and eat it. Ketsueki tears stopped. He got up. He ran through the forest looking for a different victim. He can still remember his mothers words. Be ruthless!!! Your to gentle!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA He remembered all the physical and emotional torture he took destroying his personality. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Ketsueki jumping from tree to tree where ever the wind takes him


----------



## Kei (Nov 10, 2011)

*Koe
*
She sat alone in the log, time passed and Koe was trying to settle her battling demons inside of her. Which wasn't really doing really good for the young priestess, the demons were wild in her head. Telling her to enjoy herself and never return to that damn village, the other angels that were strong enough to tell her no was trying to tell her to go back to the village. 

Koe felt her heart being torn in between the two, the devils, and the angels that were fighting in control...

So much so that the young priestess didn't realize a certain someone was looking down at her until his voice said come on out. Koe jumped a bit before looking up and seeing Takashi blue eyes staring straight down in the hole. Koe gasp for minute and then finally she began to crawl out..

Koe felt herself look down at the ground, embarrassed for a minute before getting up...

She smiled, "Seemed you found me..." Koe said even though she said it in an apathetic way apart of her was happy

Koe looked up at Takashi, "I am yours.."

She said as she simply bowed before him a bit


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 10, 2011)

*Sadao*

Rubbing his stomach, Sadao stewed in the thought of having Fugetsu slam into him. "...I shouldn't of showed him that much mercy." Reaching down, he then reached into his pouch and pulled out a bamboo bottle. Slipping off the top, he then poured the water inside of it, into his mouth and swished it around a bit. 

Spitting out the small mouthful, he noticed the blood that splattered against the bark. "Next time I fight someone. I'll put them down without remorse.." Placing the bottle back into his pouch, he then jumped onto a nearby tree branch, then bounced back and forth for quite some time. 


Hearing rusting off in the distance, Sadao stopped and looked around. Suddenly another man emerged from the forest, who seemed like a foreigner to him. "HELLO, ARE YOU LOOKING FOR THE ASSASSIN AS WELL!?"


----------



## Bringer (Nov 10, 2011)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu finally was able to get up. I cant believe I lost. And I could tell he let me pull of those last attacks. Fugetsu said disappointed. Fugetsu punched a tree. Im going back to the Senju clan to get stronger. A weapon wouldn't be bad Fugetsu said interested and he limped home. Yeah that's it a weapon. I will become powerful with one. Said a happy fugetsu looking to the future and forgetting his weakness. After I get stronger I will have a rematch with sadao. And also take out the UCHIHA CLAN!!!!!! Fugetsu yelled with confidence. As he walked to the Senju clan.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 10, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The Hyuuga decided to follow the Prince after all. It was like she was forcing herself to get involved when she wasn't clearly involved at all. She was just a mere messenger. "So your going to find the man who caused this. Im in I want the world to have peace. A war will ruin that. But.. " Noctis continued to ignore this Hyuuga and she still continued to talk, " I think I know where the man who did this is." Noctis suddenly opened his eyes and was interested. 

Noctis finally opened his mouth, _"Why do you continue to try and get involved in a situation that you shouldn't get yourself involved in? Oh well, it is none of my concern...."_ He sped up and dashed further ahead through the forest. _"I'd want to find a bit more of who this murderer really is before you tell me."_ Before he knew it, he was separated from the Hyuuga because of his speed. Suddenly Noctis had noticed someone off in the distance. It was a individual the Prince couldn't quite make out. He was sure it wasn't a Aosuki or a Uchiha. Not even a Senju, Noctis immediately got ready to fight a possible enemy. 

Suddenly Noctis heard him say, "HELLO, ARE YOU LOOKING FOR THE ASSASSIN AS WELL!?" _"Assassin? Is he referring to the person responsible for the murder act?"_ Noctis had thought in his head. He stopped and landed onto the ground. _"What is your name? And why are you searching for this so-called 'Assassin'?"_ Noctis looked at him with intimidating eyes.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 11, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> The Hyuuga decided to follow the Prince after all. It was like she was forcing herself to get involved when she wasn't clearly involved at all. She was just a mere messenger. "So your going to find the man who caused this. Im in I want the world to have peace. A war will ruin that. But.. " Noctis continued to ignore this Hyuuga and she still continued to talk, " I think I know where the man who did this is." Noctis suddenly opened his eyes and was interested.
> 
> ...




*Tenshi Hyuga*

The prince didn't know why she was following him. Well maybe if we look together we will have a better chance.  Tenshi said. Tenshi heard him ask why she was involved but before she could answer he dashed off. I cant mess around and follow him. I already have a possible lead of where the assassin is. I must find him and turn him in!!! To stop this war.  Tenshi said to her self as walking to the right which is the different direction of the prince. BYAKUGAN!!!!! Tenshi began looking far ahead. Somewhere around here is where I seen him. Hopefully he is still there. Tenshi said with utter confidence. Tenshi noticed something. The prince just met someone. That boy. I KNOW HIM!!!! When I talked to the leader of the Aosuki and Senju he arrived when I left!!! Tenshi said finding it odd how its a big world but she runs into a lot of powerful people. And even people she met before. 

Tenshi shook her head. Damn there are many people around this area. I cant believe it. Tenshi began using her Byakugan to focus on the people here. I see the Senju boy who threatened me. The uchiha Moro is about to leave my range. And there are many more people. Tenshi said with a smile. People really wanna find the killer. Its a relief because the more people the more safe it is. Tenshi said as using body flicker to increase her speed. Tenshi then stopped and looked up the mountain between the Uchiha and Aosuki clan. This is where I seen that man with the strange evil chakara!!! Is he still here or did he leave. Tenshi said using chakara to run up the mountain. Ill find him and turn him in if its the last thing I do!!!! I must stop this war. I will put my life on the line for peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tenshi said with extreme anger. Tenshi has never been more angry ever in her life. 



When Tenshi reached the top she seen nothing. No no no! This is where I seen the evil chakara. He left no trace. DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN!!! I must look for a clue or something!!!!!! Tenshi said falling on her knees. ILL FIND YOU!!!!!!!!!! She yelled so loud that everyone in the Aosuki area could possibly hear her.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 11, 2011)

*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki ran tree to tree to run back to his cave h lived in. He walked in. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA He laughed as he seen bears in the cave. Ketsueki blood went flying to the air and turned to needles. The needles pierced the family of bears. Ketsueki then used a kunai to cut them. He ate them raw while they were alive. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA He laughed as they screamed when he cut them. His laugh made the cave echo. Rock began falling from the cave ceiling. Rocks fell in the cave entrance. Giant rocks. Ketsueki began trying to push the rocks. But it did nothing. Ketsueki was trapped in his cave. Ketsueki sat in a corner. He really wanted to kill someone for fun. But since he was trapped he killed the bears and then he grabbed a kunai and stabbed him self laughing at the pain. HAHAHAHAHAHA He laughed. Being all alone his sanity went below gone. He was more messed up in the head. There was no sunlight. Nothing.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 11, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Koe
> *
> She sat alone in the log, time passed and Koe was trying to settle her battling demons inside of her. Which wasn't really doing really good for the young priestess, the demons were wild in her head. Telling her to enjoy herself and never return to that damn village, the other angels that were strong enough to tell her no was trying to tell her to go back to the village.
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

Plants and grass are killed as they are crushed by the black footwear. The person making his way through the forest is incredibly silent. Making sure not to catch the attention of anyone near by. His dosen't see any moving creature as of yet, only passing by a few animals of no threat. Sure he feels the urge to stab away the life of them, but that would probably give away himself and his intentions.

For some time he walks, without any sight of a human to be seen. Diarmu begins to lose his patience, thinking of just leaving. He may be able to catch an Aosuki some other time. The moment he says that, the sound of a soft voice enters his ears.  "I am yours..", that's what caught his attention and changed his path to the left. In a few seconds, he had laid his eyes on just what he wanted to see.

Not the girl that was there, but the boy that was about his age about thirty feet away from him as his body is hidden by the wooden tree. Yes, this person is definitely an Aosuki. If trained killers are what they are supposed to be then that blue-haired boy fits the picture perfectly. His yellow eyes only mildly pay attention to the girl, from what he can see she isn't even a shinobi. Diarmu just have that much of a good eye for these things.

A sharp grin, slides across the red-haired boy's cheek. It's not a pleasant one that would make children happy. Instead it's one that would make a child cry out of fear. _About damn time,_ Diarmu thought to himself as he brushed his hair that was blocking his sight to the side. Without any warning, Diarmu's feet strongly push off the grass, turning it into dirt.

The opportunity is perfect, this guy is too distracted by the pretty face. From what he can tell, he dosen't look to be on his guard. In a second, Diarmu lands directly beside the blue-haired punk. The black spear in his right hand is already being thrust for his target's throat. Hopefully this isn't all that he has to offer.."Don't disappoint me."


----------



## Kinzey (Nov 11, 2011)

*[Tounen]*

Tounen walked slowly through a forest. It was so beautiful, he thought. The light, making beautiful patterns through the leaves...the soft foliage, coating the ground like a blanket...The tall, strong trees, protecting him on all sides. It was quiet, and peaceful. He could stay hear forever. He closed his eyes, gently inhaling. The air smelled sweet and fragrent. It was perfect here, he thought.

As he continued to take deep breathes, he heard something in the distance. It was a soft, childish giggling. He opened his eyes, frowning. Was someone here? He considered running, not taking a chance, but then smiled, laughing lightly at himself. Flee from that? It was simply a happy child. *"Hello?" *Tounen called. *"Is someone there?" *He began walking in the direction of the giggling, trying to find its source.

As he weaved his way through the trees, he head the child again, as well as a splashing noise. At the same time, he emerged into a clearing, with a small pond at the center. He looked around, but didn't see anyone. Tounen walked up to the edge of the water, looking in. The surface of the water was perfect and glassy, like a mirror. What he found was, as he had expected, was a reflection of the world around him. But...it was different. Horrifyingly different.

The Trees were gray husks, their leaves all gone. Half as tall, many were chopped to pieces, or shriveled and rotten. The sky was blood red and cloudly, with flashes of black lightning. And Tounen...his body was a shadow of it's former self. The flesh was stripped away and flayed in many places, revealing the bones. Half of his skull was visible, with no eye in the socket. Many of his teeth were missing, and the rest were cracked and yellow. He grinned at Tounen, his mouth opening and letting out the innocent childish giggle once more.

Tounen tried to scream, but he couldn't. He was rooted in place. Everything turned dark as the monster kept laughing, its voice chasing him into the darkness. Finally, Tounen sat bolt upright screaming, before he realized where he was. It was morning, and he was high in a tree, having just woken up from a nightmare. He sat there shaking.


----------



## Qwaser (Nov 11, 2011)

*Gackt*

"It seems I've done it again..."

The young boy who was nicknamed "Gackt" stands in the middle of a predicament. Surrounded by youth that seemed to be barging his path, intentionally keeping him within the area. While his light blue colored eyes were fixated only upon the young man that stood in front of him, a large vain clearly visible on the side of his forehead. A boy who seemed around the age as Gackt, a bit taller with more muscle on his arms, this boy wore a bandanna while he chewed on a toothpick. 

Gackt glared at him.

"So... why do you want to fight me again?"

With a bored tone did these words escaped his mouth. As his hands crossed and he stared the man that stood before him, he questioned himself why must this happen to him frequently. 

"I-It doesn't matter. I'll prove to all that I Gaki Shishou am the superior of the youth!"

The boy named Geki said with out most pride and confidence, which just brought Gackt into a slump, all he did was release a sigh. Must all ninja come to him for set reason? 

"...The old man won't like this." 

He said rather coldly towards Geki. Looking him dead in the eye he continued.

"However, who am I to turn down a perfect opportunity to test my strength."

Gackt pulls his hand out of his pockets, spreading his legs slightly as he posed himself into a fighting stance. Geki vein seemed to pulsate as he watched Young Gackt's eyes demonstrate his confidence. Geki's hand clenched fiercely, his teeth seemed to be clenching as well. 

"Why are you so confident!? You won't come out of this alive!!"

"That's funny. I was about to tell you the same thing."

Geki screamed. His anger had reach a point where he lost all reason and so he rushed towards Gackt at the tip of his speed. Gackt awaited his arrival, he saw as Geki got closer and closer towards him, following his movements, Gackt waited till he was within range, Geki pulled his hand towards the very limit, clenching his fist, he flung that fist towards Gackts face. Gackt quickly twisted his body towards the ground evading the hit that was about to clash with his cheek, soon he turned and threw a kick that headed directly towards Geki's cheek. 

*-POW-*

A kick landed directly on Geki's chin, however it only brought him slight airborne, which was not what was planned in Gackt's mind. 

"Why are you so heavy?" 

Gackt swung another kick which also clashed with the Geki's chin, followed by another and another and another, following him into the air, he soon was in the position need to execute what he has planned. Gackt forced his body to turn in the air making him be under Geki. He placed his arm under his back getting the amount of balance needed to execute this technique, and soon.

"Shishi Rendan"

One kick to the left rib cage, one the groan that Geki led out of pain could be heard, and then he followed it by hitting the right side, he soon pulled him under him and swung his fist towards Geki's chin once again, smashing a full powered fist towards his chin. That fist had made Geki hurled faster towards the earth and smash his back. 

"Time to end this! HA!"

"ARGH!!"

Geki's screamed as he saw the final hit getting closer, Geki closed his eyes, as the final kick to the chest was about to hit.

"That's enough." 

An old man appeared out of no where and lifted his arm, successfully holding on the palm of his hand the kick that Gackt as thrown towards the boy.

"It's not necessary to finish an enemy who can't even fight back. I though I told you this. Takegami"

Gackt was pushed away by the old man. He was also balancing on his hand, this old man was certainly skilled...

"Sorry, Sensei."

The old man looked down towards Geki and lifted him through his shirt

"I'll deal with you later. Every one! Get back to training!"

Withing seconds all of them dispersed, and the old man eyes darted towards Gackt as he said.

"You've improved. But you still have along way to go, boy."

"..."

The old man starts walking away, soon as he is far away Gackt released a sigh and said

"...I got of the hook this time..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 11, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha * 

Moro ran in the direction as nobody was going to help her at all. She kept running as she was told to by her friend Tenshi, she passed by the totem pole and ran to the blockaid. Sh got through the blockaid and catch up to the wolves, she felt her hair stand up on her back of the neck. She smell burnt flesh of human and animal. She did a few handseals as she used body flicker to run much faster and quick like a wolf. She Jumped in the middle of the battle between Ahigo and Romulus. "Stop both of you, for the sake of the Uchiha clan." "So you are on their side along betrayer." He did a few handseals as he release the black flames as he used the Sharigan. Moro did a few handseals to muplicate the flames into a pheonix and Romulus used a wind element jutsu to make Moro's flames more stronger.

Moro throw some explosion tags at Ahigo, Ahigo could not move from being stuck in earth up to his needs. The fire pheonix hit her sensai directly burning him. Moro ran up to him, cutting out his eyeballs for later perpose. "THanks for stopping him now and I show you my graitude towards you and your wolves." Romulus was already healing himself, as he spoke to Moro. "No need I am here for your operation, if you want it now." Moro nods and led the guy with wolves to the nearest medical center to put her sharigan back into her eye sockets. Romulus knocked Moro out for the oberation. Romulus did not know if she would gain back her eyesight but she could activate the sharigan to become more powerful and much stronger.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro felt she was lost, she had her wolves and they smelled the air to see what direction that may go to find a nearby village. She smelled water and went to the river with her wolves. She heard someone stomache growled it was not hers nor the wolves stomache. She was thinking it was a bear or a person was nearby. She went on the defensive if the people was going to attack her right here and right now. She caught the whift of the person and reconie it was Nue. She followed the scent to the main gates and found him, by scent and sound. "You seem hungry my friend, I cook for you, if you don't mind fish." She noticed that her wolves were calm as they were used to Nue or something.

Moro was thinking she should go back to the river to not desturb the people of the village with her wolves. It must seemed odd for a person to have wolves at her side all the time. She was thinking that Nue probly would not fish or something, he lives by a river. She guess this was her first friend and wanted to inpress him, without trying to hard. She did not want to screw up too much and just get mad at nothing. She was in her own thoughts as she was trying to be a little happy. Her reason was up here that some of the animals went beserk and she tamed them the best she could and the mission went well and er wolf friends hide as she completed her mission intill they could come out to play with their human friend Moro once again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2011)

Takashi


Keiichi Song said:


> She smiled, "Seemed you found me..." Koe said even though she said it in an apathetic way apart of her was happy
> 
> Koe looked up at Takashi, "I am yours.."
> 
> She said as she simply bowed before him a bit



Takashi looked at her intently without even saying a word, as she made him know that indeed he was the winner of the little childish game they decided to play. It was a given, for an entire day that blue-haired priestess wearing a red kimono would be his, her lack of knowledge about the rest of the world was something charming and at the same time sad though what the Aosuki felt was not pity towards the girl but the desire to make her smile for a little while so she could have fun. Nodding at Koe?s statement, Takashi looked at her with those dull eyes not even saying word.

The wind started to blow between those two bringing some bothersome news to the heir of that clan filled with nothing but killers. His nose catching the same smell he caught time before while looking for Koe, in the end it seemed that he shouldn?t have ignored it just for the sake of the game which finished moments ago. _"what a pain..."_the Aosuki kid thought still looking at his female friend awaiting for any move that the intruder could do.



Kenju Tohno said:


> Not the girl that was there, but the boy that was about his age about thirty feet away from him as his body is hidden by the wooden tree. Yes, this person is definitely an Aosuki. If trained killers are what they are supposed to be then that blue-haired boy fits the picture perfectly. His yellow eyes only mildly pay attention to the girl, from what he can see she isn't even a shinobi. Diarmu just have that much of a good eye for these things.
> 
> A sharp grin, slides across the red-haired boy's cheek. It's not a pleasant one that would make children happy. Instead it's one that would make a child cry out of fear. _About damn time,_ Diarmu thought to himself as he brushed his hair that was blocking his sight to the side. Without any warning, Diarmu's feet strongly push off the grass, turning it into dirt.
> 
> The opportunity is perfect, this guy is too distracted by the pretty face. From what he can tell, he dosen't look to be on his guard. In a second, Diarmu lands directly beside the blue-haired punk. The black spear in his right hand is already being thrust for his target's throat. Hopefully this isn't all that he has to offer.."Don't disappoint me."



His nose and ears practically shouting that the enemy was just beside him, his ears catching the violent sound of the wind that the movement of the spear caused. Then the image of the throat of the grayish blue-haired kid being pierced by the black spear of the new guest that dared to enter the territory of a clan filled with beasts, was what they saw, a crude and sickening sight which was immediately dispelled by a new scene of a log being pierced by the same spear. 

As soon as he escaped from the attack, he positioned himself just meter behind the hostile being now in front of him_"Shadow step"_he thought; immediately he relaxed his body, his breath, the beat of his heart , his smell, everything slowing down and disappearing to the point that it was imperceptible. It was as if he was there but at the same time he wasn?t. His eyes turned cold as ice as he placed them on the back of the red-haired boy while putting a kunai on his neck. The metal of the weapon touching the throat of the intruder.

Without a word coming from his mouth, he waited for an answer from the kid without letting his guard down. At the slightest sudden movement he would slice his throat.


----------



## Kei (Nov 11, 2011)

*Koe* 

She didn't know what to do anymore!

Everything happened so fast! Koe didn't know what to do! She was new to this situation! Her heart was beating crazily in her chest and her lungs were gasping for breath. Takashi eyes and that boys eyes locked glares and Koe...What poor Koe could do, she felt herself being lost in so many questions. So many possibly that were running in her head made her head pound...

But one truth remained the same to Koe...

Ninjas from the outside were mostly all the same, that boy in front of her now had the aura that was choking hers. It scared her, Takashi had the aura of a wolf but this man in front of her had the aura of a snake. It was wrapping around her and choking the living out of her.

"A-A-Aosuki..." Koe felt her voice crack

A sign of weakness?

For shame Koe! The priesthood taught her better than this! Koe knew that Takashi was a bad influence on her but this time it was more influential. Koe felt her legs get up and her face become stone cold in front of the two men in front of her.

She was still guardian of this forest!

Koe hands moved in a way to cover the little space between the two men, Takashi eyes and that boys...It was threating but she could become dangerous herself!

She turned to the boy, "I forbid this type of behavior in this forest from either of you...." Koe stated, "What ever fight you have take it outside of this forest...I state this as the guardian of this forest..."

Her eyes narrowed at both of them, "I ask of you to please lower your weapon...Aosuki...I ask the same..."


----------



## Bringer (Nov 11, 2011)

*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki was trapped in the cave. AHAHAHHAHAHAHA He laughed after killing the last bear. He then began to stab him self and laugh.AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! His laughing was so loud it can probably be heard miles away even though he was in a cave. He then eat a piece of raw bear meat. His mouth was covered in blood. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kinzey (Nov 11, 2011)

*[Tounan]*

Still a bit shaken up, Tounan looked around the crook of the tree he had slept in, his back killing him, and, seeing no threats, climbed down, his feet landing on the soft grass.As he breathed out, he noticed that he could see his breath. He shivered- he didn't have a coat. Looking around, he realized how cold it was. The grass was covered in a layer of frost, and the trees, save for the evergreens, were bare. He shivered again, this time from being reminded of his dream. Hopefully it would warm up as the day got on. Still, he was going to need to figure out a way to keep himself warm at night. He could light a fire every night, but that would leave him visible, and vulnerable. *"I need an ally" *Tounan sighed.

He began moving through the forest, hoping to bet his blood flowing. Suddenly, in the distance, he heard a faint scream. He stopped, cocking his head, trying to figure out where it came from. Suddenly, it came again, and this time, he could tell, it wasn't a scream. It was a cackle. A laugh of insanity. Against his better judgement, he began moving in the direction of the laugh. Soon enough, he found himself at the mouth of a cave, set into the side of a mountain. It seemed that recently there had been a landslide, and now the mouth of the cave was covered by rocks.

Once more, the laugh came again, and this time he could make no mistake, it was coming from inside the cave. *"Hmm, I wonder how that landslide could've happened" *Tounan commented to himself dryly. He began to dig through the rocks, calling out as he did so, *"Next time, buddy, you might want to make sure you're not about to cause an avalanche, when you feel the need to laugh maniacally"*. After a minute, he opened up a hole the size of his head, letting him see into the darkness of the tunnel. *"Hey, you in there? I'm here to help" *Tounan called. *"Hello...?"*


----------



## Bringer (Nov 11, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Tounan]*
> 
> Still a bit shaken up, Tounan looked around the crook of the tree he had slept in, his back killing him, and, seeing no threats, climbed down, his feet landing on the soft grass.As he breathed out, he noticed that he could see his breath. He shivered- he didn't have a coat. Looking around, he realized how cold it was. The grass was covered in a layer of frost, and the trees, save for the evergreens, were bare. He shivered again, this time from being reminded of his dream. Hopefully it would warm up as the day got on. Still, he was going to need to figure out a way to keep himself warm at night. He could light a fire every night, but that would leave him visible, and vulnerable. *"I need an ally" *Tounan sighed.
> 
> ...




*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki heard noises of rocks being carried off the cave entrance. He made a devilish smile. He then seen a head pop in the cave. He began to do what he always did when he seen someone he really wants to kill. He would cry. Ketsueki began to cry. He then got up with blood all over his mouth and began to cry. He stepped on a bear skull and it made a huge cracking noise. He began walking toward the boy ad was still crying. Once he got close he cried some more. WAAAAAAA He cried with a kunai behind is back. Blood was oozing from the cuts on his bodies he made by him self. There was bear guts and blood all over Ketsueki face. Ketsueki was now inches away from the boy.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 11, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "You seem hungry my friend, I cook for you, if you don't mind fish."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue was genuinely surprised to hear a familiar voice outside the village gate.

"Moro-san?" he said in disbelief. She had come with her wolves as well. He was so surprised to see her that her suggestion did not immediately register. When it dawned on him he was at a bit of a loss. He hadn't been doing anything in particular at that moment, just watching the villagers move in and out. He wouldn't call it just hanging around, though his purpose there wasn't readily admitted anyway.

It was a busy day, but many of the villagers and visitors moving in and out gave Moro and her wolves a wide berth. Even the oxen drawing carts grew a bit nervous at the feral looking animals. Being a relatively open and benign valley, there weren't really any animals like wolves, never mind the size of the beasts roaming around with Moro. The largest predators in the valley were small coyotes. Solitary animals that generally kept to themselves in the rocky crests of the valley sides. Apart from that, just majestic predatory birds which hunted the river and its banks.

"It's okay, it's okay..." Nue chuckled uncertainly at the nervous commuters. In truth even he wasn't sure if it was ok, though the last time he had seen one of Moro's wolves, it seemed passive enough. The animals now seemed calm but attentive.

Nue came back again to Moro's offer, something he couldn't make heads or tails of.

_Perhaps there is something she wants to talk to me about. She is a long way from home..._

"Erm, yeah, I guess lunch wouldn't be such a bad idea. Fish it is then." Nue said with misplaced enthusiasm. The truth was that even though his dad had taught him to fish, Nue was still pretty crap at it.

_Moro maybe doesn't need to know about that part..._

"I guess I know a spot we can try", Nue said somewhat uncertainly. The best he could do was try one of his dad's fishing spots and hope that it worked. With that he led Moro away from the village gate and along the river bank. It was a generally fast flowing river, but there were little side spots and rocky dents in the bank where the water would swirl and slow.

"Ah crap, just a minute, wait right there, don't move", Nue said suddenly as he stopped in his tracks. He held his hands up like someone trying to get something to freeze, realized that Moro was blind, then slapped himself in the head for being an idiot, before turning and running back into the village to get his fishing gear. He hadn't used it in ages but he knew where he had left it. 

After a few minutes he rejoined Moro outside the village. "Sorry about that", he apologized even though the idea of fishing had caught him off guard. He had everything he needed in his satchel, so once again, he lead the way, showing Moro along a narrow path that ran between a field of reeds.

The ground was wet and muddy, but quickly became rocky, eventually ascending up onto a series of rocky formations that were baked warm by the sun. The black rocks jutted out into the river like little piers, too precarious to actually walk on.

"Here we are", Nue said at last, leading Moro up onto a high free standing rock with a flat top. The rock was shaped a bit like an anvil, overlooking a deep pool which softly swirled and bubbled a short distance below.

"Be careful not to fall in", Nue warned. "It's like a whirlpool."

Nue and Moro were alone up on the rock. Apparently no one else in their right mind was out fishing today. It might have had something to do with the time or season, but those were things Nue wouldn't know anyway. Between them, the only sound was the rushing and swirling water beneath the rock. Everything else was quiet.

Nue removed his mask and took a deep breathe of the river air before starting with unpacking his modest little set of old, beaten up fishing equipment. He was silently glad Moro couldn't see, then she hopefully wouldn't notice that he was a complete novice at fishing.

"So, how are you Moro-san?" Nue asked as he started unwinding his fishing line. "I haven't seen you in some time..."


----------



## Kinzey (Nov 11, 2011)

*[Tounan]*

As Tounan squinted into the gloom, trying to make out...something, anything. Slowly, he began to hear a quiet weeping, as out of the darkness shuffled forward a kid, a few years younger than him. His eyes were vacant, and he was covered in grime. As the light shone on him, Tounan came to notice that the "grime" was really blood and other such disgusting things- not that grime in general wasn't disgusting, it was just that blood was a special kind of nasty.

As he continued to cry, Tounan heard a _snap! _from near the child's foot. Of corse, at this point, Tounan didn't realize that the snapping was simply a bone- or, well, a bone not belonging to Ketsueki- or that the blood wasn't his. He simply thought the kid was hurt, badly. Worried, but still kind of grossed out by how close the filthy kid came to him- it was an instinctual thing- Tounan began frantically pawing at the rocks on either side of the hole.

*"Don't worry, I...I'll get you out of there!" *he said in what he hoped was a reasuring voice- but in his panic it just sounded scared. *"Just...just stay there, wait a minute!"*


----------



## Bringer (Nov 11, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Tounan]*
> 
> As Tounan squinted into the gloom, trying to make out...something, anything. Slowly, he began to hear a quiet weeping, as out of the darkness shuffled forward a kid, a few years younger than him. His eyes were vacant, and he was covered in grime. As the light shone on him, Tounan came to notice that the "grime" was really blood and other such disgusting things- not that grime in general wasn't disgusting, it was just that blood was a special kind of nasty.
> 
> ...






Ketsueki noticed the disgust on the boy face, The boy seem to noticed Ketsueki surroundings. Ketsueki also noticed the worry on the boy face. Ketsueki began walking towards the blocked cave entrance, He could tell the boy was in panic. Ketsueki was still fake weeping but inside was happy that the boy fell for his trick.

*"Just...just stay there, wait a minute!"*


Hearing that put a devilish smile on Ketsueki face. He could not keep his act together because he wanted to kill this boy so badly. The sound of his weeping was replaced by him laughing,"AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!" Ketsueki jumped toward the cave entrance full force pushing most of the rocks away. He then pointed at the boy and then moved his finger by his neck and slide it across his neck as an expression of Ketsueki going to cut the boys throat. He laughed again. This laugh was different and more evil. "AHAHAHAHAHA" Ketsueki said kicking the rest of the rocks out of the way.

Ketsueki then grabbed a kunai and leaped trying to land down on the boy with his kunai. His red eyes were just like a red moon.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 11, 2011)

*Diarmu Duihan*
*The Tiger and The Wolf*

He was fast, not something he got to see everyday. Now things were getting interesting, Diarmu didn't know much about ninja techniques but he does remember those he has seen a few times. Such as what most of them call the replacement jutsu, he's faced it enough times. Not only that, but it didn't have the feeling of piercing flesh. The second the spear enters the wooden log, it's quickly removed for another strike.

There was something off though, Diarmu didn't hear, see or sense the presence of any other being besides him and the girl. However, he himself can guess just what comes next. The moment this is though, the black spear is twirled and held in reverse. At that time, he feels the steel of what seems like a kunai against his throat. Great! Great! Great! This guy is much better than that freak!

His body shakes, not from fear but from excitement. The blood rushing through his veins goes crazy to take the risk. He can do that..because he isn't the only person in this situation. The spear that was twirled around and held in reverse is pointed only a few centimeters from the Aosuki's left temple. "I hope weren't expecting me to be so damn boring that I'd let you kill me that easily," Diarmu spoke to the blue-haired boy as his yellow eyes prayed for further entertainment.

His tingling skin almost stops completely as the girl manages to get between them. The close to death moment between the two of them is broken in an instant. To get between such a dangerous event, she has some guts..or she's mad. Either way dosen't matter, the girl is in  the way. Although, thinking about it differently, the fun wouldn't have lasted very long. 

Taking this chance, Diarmu pushes away from the kunai and creates a 15 feet distance between them. Her attempts at trying to get him to move to a different location was futile. There was no way he was going to let this prey slip by. "Your actually telling me to move? What do you think I'll have some honor, respect, or pride? Those things have been gone a long time ago." Diarmu speaks aggressively with stabbing eyes that threaten them. The cursed spear faces forward, held in both hands without the slightest of movement. 

" Tell your woman to get out of the way, I don't have any interest in those that aren't shinobi. Come on Aosuki, the fun is just getting started!!"


----------



## Kinzey (Nov 11, 2011)

*[Tounan]*

As Tounan was digging, trying to push the rocks and boulders out of the he began to hear the boy's crying change. Slowly, it turned into a chuckle, into that crazy laugh he'd heard before. Up until then, sense he had seen the kid in his terrible state, Tounan hadn't considered where that laughing had come from; he hadn't wondered who was making it. Now, he knew.

As he stood there, the truth dawning on him, Ketsueki made an opening the rest of the way though the barrier, and lunged at him with a kunai- where he got it from, Tounan have no idea. He knocked him to the ground, landing on top of him. The air was knocked out of Tounan's lungs as he gasped for air. Looking up at the once-innocent seeming boy, Tounan saw his eyes, glowing bloodred. Slowly, he brought his hands together, making the necessary hand signs, and suddenly Ketsueki was sitting on top of a log- Change of Body Stance Technique.

Having switched himself with a fallen piece of wood from out in the forest, Tounan, pressed up against the trunk of a tree and called out *"What is wrong with you!?" *At the same time, he had activated the Empty Cicada Shell Technique, so his voice seemed to come from four different places- none of them where he really was.

Tounan's mind was racing. Who was this kid? His head began till fill with ideas- mainly, that his clan really was trying to catch him once more. _*This must be one of their agents, their assassins *_he thought fearfully. _*They're trying to kill me! *_Swallowing dryly, he called out again, in order to confirm this, *"Who...who sent you?!"*


----------



## Bringer (Nov 11, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Tounan]*
> 
> As Tounan was digging, trying to push the rocks and boulders out of the he began to hear the boy's crying change. Slowly, it turned into a chuckle, into that crazy laugh he'd heard before. Up until then, sense he had seen the kid in his terrible state, Tounan hadn't considered where that laughing had come from; he hadn't wondered who was making it. Now, he knew.
> 
> ...




*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki was above the boy trying to stab him,But then it turned into a log. Ketsueki growled and then jumped outside of the cave. "AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" He jumped on a tree looking for the boy. He then heard

*"Who...who sent you?!"*

Ketsueki stared confused for a split second because he did not know where it came from,And then his devilish smile appeared. Ketsueki shook his head left to right then stabbed him self in the arm with his kunai. His kunai scratched across his arm making much more blood ooze out of his body. The blood went flying up in the air,And then formed into needles made out of blood. The needles flew far far far in the air. It then spread very wide. The needles feel landing every direction. Ketsueki thought there is no way he can evade this "AHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Kinzey (Nov 12, 2011)

*[Tounan]*

Tounan leaned up against his tree, breathing deeply, still trying to regain his breath after Kersueki had knocked it out of him. He listened to the boy's maniacal laughter and the crashing noises as he smashed through the forest. Then it was quiet for a moment. Tounan frowned, his brow furrowing, puzzled. Had the crazy kid left? It didn't seem likely. He had seemed beast-like, almost like an animal stalking its prey- though not exactly as subtle as a wolf on the trail. As it turned out, Tounan was right, he hadn't given up. It was at this point that the child had began making needles out of his own blood.

After a few more moments, Tounan looked left and right, thinking Kersueki might be sneaking up on him. Then, he looked up, and saw a rain of needles coming down on him. His eyes widening, and his blood racing in fear, it was a few more seconds before he'd formulated a plan, and by the time he was forming the hand seals, a single bloody needle had sliced across his cheek, leaving a long, thin slice.

A second later, Tounan had performed his the Change of Body Stance Technique again, placing the log back in its original place and going back to where he was when Kersueki had jumped him. Now, he was behind the boy, and he charged at him, now on the offense, throwing a kick at the younger boy's skull.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 12, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Tounan]*
> 
> Tounan leaned up against his tree, breathing deeply, still trying to regain his breath after Kersueki had knocked it out of him. He listened to the boy's maniacal laughter and the crashing noises as he smashed through the forest. Then it was quiet for a moment. Tounan frowned, his brow furrowing, puzzled. Had the crazy kid left? It didn't seem likely. He had seemed beast-like, almost like an animal stalking its prey- though not exactly as subtle as a wolf on the trail. As it turned out, Tounan was right, he hadn't given up. It was at this point that the child had began making needles out of his own blood.
> 
> ...




Ketsueki

Ketsueki did not here no screaming,so he suspected he missed."AHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Ketsueki laughed. Ketsueki laughed because the boy does not know the full 100% of his seeing abilities. Ketsueki can see more then normal people. He can see heartbeats and bloodflow."AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!" He laughed while on the tree. He then turned around throwing a kunai to make him abort his attack. Ketsueki noticed a scratch on the boy cheek. Blood dripped,Ketsueki had a devilish smile.

Ketsueki manipulated the small blood drop to a needle and tried to make it puncture the boy cheek. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Qwaser (Nov 12, 2011)

*Gackt*
_*Berserk I*_​
The sun was setting, the lush green fields that sway rhythmically to the flow of the wind, in which Takegami Tejirou or also know as Gackt, sat calmly awaiting his teacher, an old man with a long thick beard, always dressed in a kimono like dressed while smoking on a pipe, never smiling even through the most humorous event. Somewhat of a grandfather figure to Gackt, ever since the age of 10 this old man had trained the boy in the art of the ninja, taught him truths about the world and how harsh and kind can human's be.

He taught him about just everything to know about the life of the ninja, most things were just history lessons to be exact. But Gackt shared sentiment for these old geezer. However still confused about the so called "feelings" he harvest within himself, even though he never said to not understand emotions well, he feel as he should care for this geezer. 

...The wind blow strongly.

A cold wind brew the area, swaying his hair sideways, his mind lost in thought over the thought of earlier's battle. Geki wasn't much of a tough guy he only talked tough. However he doesn't remember what exactly made these  people believe that he was such a prodigy among the old man's students. He only remember some training sessions, that began, but soon ended. 

Gackt places his hand on his forehead, pain starts to build up as his memories start demonstrating past vision through his mind. One that started out as a battle between him and a young man, also about the age he has now, however, Gackt remembers only these part, he was about 12 around these time, sparring with the prodigy of the old man former students. His memory started to fade, get cloudy, his memories started acting up, only small flashes, could be seen after the battle started.

He sees a large amount of blood course through he floor, then a kunai being held in his hand, heavy breathing and a young boy, who eyes pictured great fear. Soon another flash, with a little more recent event, where he saw some beast beating the living hell out of the same prodigy, however, these beast had claws, and demonic hands, though he saw through his eyes.

Gackt headache slowly fades as he saw a tall figure stand before him. Picturing a vision of power and strength, of honor. 

"...Sensei."

"Did you picture the vision again, my student?"

"Yes, I have. What do they mean, sensei?"

"In time they will be answered by you. At these time if you cannot remember correctly, you cannot be allowed to know."

The old man said bluntly, yet he meant that he wasn't prepared to know. The young Gackt was yet to even experience a smile through the fact that he didn't know how to, or more likely, he didn't understand what emotions needed to flow behind the smile.

"It is time for your daily sparring session, my student."

"As you wish sensei, who will be my opponent this time?"

"None other than me."

"Must I be pushed to the limit again Sensei?"

"Yes, the test must be administered. Let us see if you can keep control this time."

"As you wish, Sensei."

The old man took his upper part of his kimono like robe off, exposing his muscular upper body. He prepared himself as so did Gackt, as they were about to begin these clash between them...


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 12, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro unpacked her fishing gear it was only a string and a bobby at the end for the fish to attach on to it. She put the bait on the end off her line and throw it into the water. The wolves quiet down as they were sun bathing on the black rocks, the y wanted to laugh at Nue for not knowing how to fish. They know this was inportant to Moro so they kept quite. " I am a little sore from a operation, but everything else is fine. "Sorry for scaring your villagers, I was near your village show I stop by to see you. I hope it is not a problem at all, because you came fishing with me." She pulled down her hair for the river hair to carressed it, she had the string around her hand waiting for a bite. "So how are you, I have not heard you or smell you in awhile as well."

She waited for awhile and got a bite as she tug on it hard, as a fish came out of the water. She touch the fish and see what size it was. "Nue, you mind watching my fish, they love to wiggle away from me and I usual can find them. I have a feeling they will wiggle back into the river to live once more." The wolves heard her as they usual protect the fish from wiggling away, as they back down and wag their tails waiting for their share of the fish. She could not help but give a small smile as she was enjoying herself for the first time in a long time of painfull memories. She put her string back into the river as she caught another fish, "Seems like a calm day with out no more worries at all and a day just full of pleasures of what the river could give us. It is just the food it also relaes us and to calm us of our worrues. Also the river could e romatic at any point to draw people in to meet someone special. I doubt that for myself, I am only a friend to you Nue."


----------



## Qwaser (Nov 12, 2011)

*Gackt*
*Berserk II*​
_ We stand, we are about to figure out my strength again, if this continue I might forget again, why are these circumstances only happening when I battle someone powerful like Sensei? I don not mind, but a memory is something precious, or at least that is what sensei says... 

I think I'll have to "try and remember" this battle. For the sake of figuring what does this illness is that I supposedly have... Sensei are you truly the one that should be training me? I believe that only one with the same "condition as me" should handle this. However I will not forget your hard work. I'll continue this for the sake of knowing these type of illness I have... One that not even the elders know. 

...They only call it...
_
"Berserk."

"...Now it's not the time to be lost in thought, my student. Come! Let's begin this sparring session."

"Right."

He firmly stands on his own two feet, focusing on his masters movement, he awaits his fist strike, however the old geezer does not move, he stands also firm in his stance. Gackt however waits, the old man raises his eyes brow. And sighs, he stops once the floor and rushes his way towards Gackt. The boy eyes widen in a second, his face was serious, he didn't flinch at the fearsome strength and speed of his teacher. However, he didn't waver either. His stance changed, he kneels towards the ground, placing his hands on the floor, pushing himself high into the sky the moment the masters fist was about to clash with him. 

*-BOOM!!-*

The old geezers fist smashed directly on the floor, creating a small crater on the earth that stood beneath him. His eyes slowly rose as he saw Gackt swing a full powered kick towards his shoulder, he rose his other arm and held Gackt's feet the moment it was about to collide with his shoulder.

"If you're able to dodge my fist, I would imagine you'd be capable of something more effective than this. Though color me impressed my boy, you still haven't changed. It seems that you are able to think."

The old man gripped his feet and swung the boy like a baseball bat, throwing him into the mountain. Gackt regain some of his balance turning mid-air, and placing his feet on the ground, sweeping backwards until he reached a complete stop.

The rose his gaze to see that his Sensei was inches away from him, his arm crossed about to swing a chop that was heading directly towards his face. Gackt eyes widen, unable to do anything, he responds towards the hit...

*-BAM-*

A clear hit towards the cheek, pain coursed wildly as his face followed the motion of the hit, sending his flying once more towards a tree, Gackt however once again regain balance, he made his body twist in the air, and land feet fist on the tree. He jumped off quickly though.

*-Slash!-* 

The old man's hand was strong enough to slice that tree like knife through butter. The stared down at the old man as he pulls a few shurikens with thin line attached on them.

He threw the at full strength, the old man only moved slight to dodge them, however Gackt hands started to move manipulating the movement of the shuriken, turning them around him, the old man's eyes followed them with his eyes, however he did not flinch, he awaited until being cough. 

"Don't play with me sensei."  

Gackt trapped him within the line, rushing towards the old man. In moment he was under him swinging a kick towards the chin.

*-BAM!-*

A direct hit, sending him airborne, also, he was heavy. So he had to follow with another, and another, and another to the chin. He was soon airborne. Gackt however didn't shadow him, he pulled to the ground, still having the old man tied, and slammed him head fist into the ground.

*-Boom!-*

Some started to rise as saw the old man hit the earth with great power. However the geezer only stands. He clenches his muscles and breaks the line within seconds. Cracking his neck while staring at his young student.

"...Are you still you?"

"Yes." 

"Impressive, you have been holding it in, but that's not what I desire. What I desire is for you to channel that illness."

"I see."

"Let go boy, let it take over."

His head started pounding. He eyes widen as his teeth started to clench, he holds his head as his vision of the world around him stars to change, he sees only a man, the area is red, or more like a soft orange, the edges of his vision are slightly blurred. his breathing changes, it's heavy, his fangs grow a bit, and eye pigment change to a yellow like color.

_Pain, so much pain is coursing through me! What am I doing? What's happening! I'm, I'm loosing... my.. consciousness..._



_-It has begun.-_​
"You failed again. You didn't even last a second."

"GRAAHHH!!!"

"...Let me put you to rest demon."

_This is my illness. I become Berserk and attack anything in my path, I become violent to even those who were once kind to me. Those who they once called me "friends". My blood lust, increases, I want to kill... I want to end, I want it all to end. _


*Why was I cursed this way?*​


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2011)

*Takashi*



Kenju Tohno said:


> His body shakes, not from fear but from excitement. The blood rushing through his veins goes crazy to take the risk. He can do that..because he isn't the only person in this situation. The spear that was twirled around and held in reverse is pointed only a few centimeters from the Aosuki's left temple. "I hope weren't expecting me to be so damn boring that I'd let you kill me that easily," Diarmu spoke to the blue-haired boy as his yellow eyes prayed for further entertainment.



Excitement, that was the feeling running through his body in that moment, how many years did pass since he had a real fight? he wouldn?t remember at all. The adrenaline increasing inside him just by that little skirmish which was the beginning of a real fight. Takashi showed a small smile as the boy told him that he was not boring. By the way the guy reacted he clearly was used to fight ninjas but he didn?t seem like one although his smell was just like danger. The Aosuki felt as if he were about to fight a real beast."of course, if ya weren?t able to make me awaken it only means ya are trash"the blue-haired kid stated only to be interrupted by Koe.

The girl started to say stuff about not letting them fight in the forest and that they should lower their weapons. A silly order indeed. Even if that was the forest she protects, it was also territory of his clan, any intruder would be eliminated."no, any intruder shall be eliminated"he said coldly, at the girl and glared at her for a second before the reaction of Diarmu.



> Taking this chance, Diarmu pushes away from the kunai and creates a 15 feet distance between them. Her attempts at trying to get him to move to a different location was futile. There was no way he was going to let this prey slip by. "Your actually telling me to move? What do you think I'll have some honor, respect, or pride? Those things have been gone a long time ago." Diarmu speaks aggressively with stabbing eyes that threaten them. The cursed spear faces forward, held in both hands without the slightest of movement.
> 
> " Tell your woman to get out of the way, I don't have any interest in those that aren't shinobi. Come on Aosuki, the fun is just getting started!!"



Skillfully the red-haired boy got away from Takashi and Koe, taking enough distance to relax slightly and say whatever he would say. Sayings that things like the honor and pride were gone and then pointing something that Takashi really did not understand about telling his woman not to interfere."yeah, the honor has disappeared though the pride is something different, even ya have pride in something, don?t ya?"Takashi asked calmly with each words, showing intentionally his sharpened teeth"Also, i don?t know what ya mean with my woman but..."he then looked at the priestess "Ya better do not interfere"the Aosuki said starting to walk slowly shorting the distance some meters, around five actually.

"Could ya tell me your name? think ya are good enough for me to want to know who I?m gonna kill"the Aosuki said. The wind started to blow moving his hair with the breeze.

Inside his mind, he was starting to her it once again, his other self or maybe his real self? whichever it was it was starting to awaken slowly."Let?s kill him, takashi"the voice said"Make him suffer....crush him!"the voice said though Takashi decided to ignore it for the moment.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 12, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Seigrein raced up the tree as the Uchiha lagged a bit behind. However Seigrein could tell that the other boy was faster and stronger than he was, however his own chakra control was a bit better than the Uchiha's, and this was his advantage. He charged up the tree, dodging branches and continuing up, however he didn't have the strength to support this speed.

As he was running up the Uchiha flashed right next to him and slowed down, as if he was running out of strength as well. Seigrein continued to run up, however he was stopped as he was grabbed by his jacket. Using the force of the pull the Uchiha was propelled into the sky, far beyond the tree. He knew he had lost, but might as well make it to the top anyways.

Shortly after the Uchiha fell back down to the tree Seigrein made it to the top as he said:

"Wow, Seigrein you're pretty good but didn't I tell you? When it comes to speed Uchiha Ryuhou doesn't lose. "

"You were pretty great, and I will say---"

However the boy stopped mid sentence. Did he say _Uchiha _Ryuhou? He had heard this name before, said in pain and anguish around his clan. He didn't know much of the history about it, however he did know that the Uchiha weren't very well liked within the Senju clan.

Although he decided to dismiss this from his mind, he had other things he needed to accomplish. Looking around he tried to find where his clan was, so he would know the correct direction to head off to, but to no avail. Looking back at the Uchiha he proclaimed:

"Hey, found where you need to go, I can't seem to find anything."


----------



## Bringer (Nov 12, 2011)

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu finally reached the senju clan. "I should get a weapon. Not just any weapon special weapon made by my design." Fugetsu rubbed the back of his head. "That will cost money." He said in embarrassed laugh. "Maybe if I do enough missions I could make money." Fugetsu said with a smile. Fugetsu ran to Azuma current location. "Lord Azuma" Fugetsu yelled barging in. Fugetsu began panting from his last fight he was just in. "Lord Azuma. I ask for you to give me a scroll of the most current missions in the Senju clan" Fugetsu said with a confident smile. "Lets just say I need to make money" Said Fugetsu in a cheerful way.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 12, 2011)

*[Azuma Senju]

*Azuma eyed the kid that approached him. Give him all the missions the Senju had? That'd be a little much. He decided that he would give him a scroll of missions that he could complete at his skill level. A scroll grew from his hand as he spoke:

"Here, take this. It will be constantly updated with missions that are possible for you. As you should know you gain money from your client and the rest is obvious. Good luck."

He knew he was rushing the kid away but he had things he needed to do...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 12, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> " I am a little sore from a operation, but everything else is fine. "Sorry for scaring your villagers, I was near your village show I stop by to see you. I hope it is not a problem at all, because you came fishing with me."



*Kurokasa Nue*

"No, it's fine Moro, you're welcome here. I must admit though, you probably did startle some of the regular folk. We're not used to seeing animals as big and your wolves. Don't worry about it too much though. The regular villagers recognize that Kurokasa is a ninja village, so they expect to see some strange things from time to time. You should feel free to stop in whenever you're passing by."



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "So how are you, I have not heard you or smell you in awhile as well."



"Yeah, sorry I didn't come to visit you again, they've been keeping me pretty busy here. Since I'm enlisted I have to go where they tell me to go. Otherwise things are ok", Nue said as he struggled with trying to get his fishing line untangled. "I haven't been killed yet which is always good..."



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Nue, you mind watching my fish, they love to wiggle away from me and I usual can find them. I have a feeling they will wiggle back into the river to live once more."



"Ooooh", Nue hummed as he looked at the fat fish Moro had caught. "You're pretty good at this, although, for the wiggling, this usually helps-" Nue reached over and picked up the fish by the tail. He gave it a swift swing to break its skull on the surface of the rock. "That's what my dad taught me to do. If you know you wanna keep it, there's no point letting the fish suffer and die slowly out of the water. It's best to kill it quickly."

Nue replaced the fish by the wolves' side and continued battling with his own line and hook. Having finally gotten some semblance of a working setup, he tossed his line in, not really expecting much to happen.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Seems like a calm day with out no more worries at all and a day just full of pleasures of what the river could give us. It is just the food it also relaes us and to calm us of our worrues. Also the river could e romatic at any point to draw people in to meet someone special. I doubt that for myself, I am only a friend to you Nue."



Nue nodded silently as Moro commented on the tranquility of the river and valley.

"Yeah, this is a special place. For as long as I can remember, it has always been like this, although..." Nue said as he paused to look up at the sky. "I find myself always waiting for the rain..."

"You know", Nue started suddenly, realizing that he had spaced out for a bit. "My dad taught me to fish at this very spot... or at least he tried to teach me. This whole valley and the river was and is my way of life..."

When he said 'life', a thought occurred to Nue. "Wait a minute, you're feeling sore from an operation? What happened?"


----------



## Qwaser (Nov 12, 2011)

*Gackt
Berserk III*​

The boy had completely gave in into his own self conscious. He wasn't even able to hold for more than the desired time, he only gave in without even putting up a fight, and so, the old man is forced to battle this state he is in at this very moment.

Berserker status.

The old man was only brought to a slight sigh as he stroke his beard and watched his student growl at him, Gackt, or rather Berserk was standing in the distance, viewing the old man as his teeth clenched, he arms grew a bit and his mind had been completely lost in this large amount of evil, and darkness.

Evil in it's truest form, evil for the sake of evil, killing for the sake of killing. This is what this boy was the moment he enters this state, a monster, a demon with no chain to hold it. 

It's is true that this old geezer had trained many pupils through the years, many with temper problems, but this boy was the fist to actually lose all type of consciousnesses over what's right, blinded by some type of anger that isn't even his own. 

Yes, this boy's Berserker status isn't anything that he inherited, how could this boy inherit anything, this boy couldn't even be called human. This boy was a creation of science, this boy never had a childhood, never had a father or a mother. Only those who have been with him during the short time he was in that prison, creating false memories, these scientist played with this boy greatly. To the point which the succeeded in their attempt to create a human being that doesn't have emotions. 

All for the purpose of creating a war weapon. Of course this state is the result of what those people tried to accomplish, a war machine, an illness that would increase the users power, to a certain amount. However, it back fired the boy cannot control these at first and still, and so he ended up killing a large amount of people in his prison, scientist dead within minutes. And so they device this plan of making him a ninja, in order to see if he is able to control his powers. 

It a fools effort. But I have made a pledge to my self to not led children experience the mistakes we elderly folks had made once in the past.

The boy's strength grows, but he is still not even close to my true power. As so, I only do the simplest thing... I rush and slam my knee on his chin, sending him hurling away towards the distance. He slammed head fist into the mountain, and as before, he faint cause of the impact. 

It never last anymore than this against me, however, I must achieve in teaching this boy how to completely control these Berserk illness, before he becomes something that not even I could take on.

"Boy, we will continue this some other time."

He lifts the unconscious Gackt in his arms and takes him towards his foster home.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 12, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"It was nothing serious, I had my eyeballs with the shrigan back into my eyescokets. The doctor said I have the Sharigan, but does not mean I can see. Thank you for fishing with me. My dad did not teach me anything, I had to pick it up on my own to survive. Thanks for giving me some tips on how to fish, then letting them tortured them selves even more. You seem like a lucky person than I am." Moro took off her headband that cover her eyes as bandages was under them. She felt something on her line and she pulled in another fish. This times she crushed ed the head of the fish and put it next to the wolf. "Are we bringing the fish back to your village, or we just making a fire and cooking them up here."

"About we catch a big fish and bring it back to your dad for his lunch. I am not trying to inpress anyone, I thought it may be a good thing to do. I have not really did any good deeds most of my life and I would like to make them up. I know it will take some time to gain people to trust me and my wolves." The wolves were to comfortable set for the silver one that was head of the small pack, he was watching his pack and Moro as he waged his tail. "We have to catch more fish, my friends will steal our food anyway." She caught several fat fish on her line. "Is it okay with you, for me to bring fish to your family. I know I am a guest, but I want to do the best I can with out causing trouble." She put her headband around her eyes again to protect her bandages from the spra of the river when the fish slash out of the rivr and being caught for lunch.


----------



## Qwaser (Nov 13, 2011)

*Gackt*












Morning finally broke,the sun was not yet out, but it could be seen raising slowly behind the large mountains in the distance,the cold nights darkness slowly fades getting engulfed the rays the sun gave out to the earth. Bright enough were the rays of sunlight that the moment they collided with Gackt's face,he was brought to open them, slowly, but he opened them. He laid in bed, bandages were around his body covering the wounds of his spar against the old man. Gackt places his hand on his forehead, trying to remember last nights event, however nothing came to mind, the last words he remembered were his sensei telling him "Let it take over".Gackt shakes his head and gives out a large sigh,he takes the sheets of his body and head to the bathroom, getting ready for the day as he always do.

...

After a while, he heads down the stairs of his home towards the kitchen as expected his foster parents weren't around.

"They must have headed out to work already."

Gackt's parents worked at a blacksmiths shop, actually they owned the shop. They made weapons for the ninja and just about any person that needed weapons or anything made by steel. He walked towards the table were a paper was placed there with words written into it. Next to it was a small basket of filled with riceballs, Gackt didn't need to pick up the piece of paper since he already knew form who it was, but as always he still does and it read:



> Takegami-kun​
> I left you a basket of riceballs on the table. Please eat them as soon as you wake up form your nap. You're sensei brought you last night, you know? You had me and your father worried sick! Stop working yourself so hard, please? Try and get a bit of rest today, or at least try and not work so hard in your training.
> 
> Love, Mom​
> P.S. Your father wants to see you on the shop later. He says he'll treat you to ramen if you come early.



Gackt placed the piece of paper on the table and proceeded to take a few riceballs and eat them calmly.

"...you worry to much, mom."  

His mother was always the type to show her love to everyone that surrounded her, his father was about the same. They always had this big smile across their faces, even at the toughest of moments you could see their bright smile plastered on their delicate faces. 

"I wonder? Is that really a way to demonstrate happiness?" 

He takes the final bite and lifts from the chair. He head back up to his room and get his pouch filled with all his ninja equipment along with a backpack that he always took when he was about to work with his father. Obviously his father wasn't going to make him do anything too serious, but just in case. He walks down the stairs once more, closing all the windows and doors, finally leaving the house towards his fathers works shop.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 13, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Takashi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

At least he complied with not moving away from the forest. Such a trivial thing didn't matter to him. As long as he can get an entertaining fight but more importantly kill a shinobi, he's fine. From what Diarmu can tell, he's made sure the girl won't interfere. The blood in his veins danced with excitement for what was to come.

His yellow eyes had a death lock onto his opponent's blue eyes. The girl was so far out from their world that he had forgot she was there. Diarmu plays the video of the Aosuki dying painfully several times in his head. So many times, that his skin seems to jump from the anticipation. His feet slowly and lightly slide across the grass, measuring up his foe.

"Yeah I could at least do something like that," Diarmu responded to whether he would speak his name. Diarmu didn't mind, it's not like his name had any importance to begin with. "...Diarmu Duihan, the reason for your murder," Diarmu answered as the scent of death began to fill the air slowly. 
The red-haired boy holds the long spear with both hands, lowered to his waist. His left side facing the Aosuki and his right facing away, so to make it harder for him to be hit.

"As for your name, I really don't care." He immediately said after stopping his feet. The distance between them was now easy for Diarmu to just stick his spear out for a strike with out moving his body. The Aosuki didn't seem to have such an advantage for range as he did. However for the speed he saw, it shouldn't be too hard. That's why Diatmu's strikes will also be incredibly fast.

"But, you can die now!" Diarmu finished as his arms followed each other forward quickly. The spear following along with their movement, was thrust with good speed and precision for his enemy's heart. At the same time the long black weapon was returned to his side at the same speed, ready for his attacks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 13, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuhou LT
Pick On Someone Your Own Size*​
?Seriously not again??

Uchiha Ryuhou bemoaned as he was in the same exact position he was in days prior, he had no clue where the hell he was again. He had a pretty horrible sense of direction and even worse was his pride:

?I will not ask for directions no matter how badly lost I get. No way no how.? He exclaimed this to himself resolutely as if that alone would help him get back to the Uchiha territory. It had been a few moons since he was back in his home territory and he was starting to wonder if he would ever find his way home. 

*?RAAAAWWWRRR!!!?* The booming howl echoed throughout the wilderness, no doubt belonging to a fearsome predator of some kind. This sound was becoming normal for Ryuhou to hear, it was almost welcoming as he darted off towards the direction of the disturbance. As he neared it he began to hear water running and soon came across a riverbank. 

The reason his interest was piqued by the predators of these lands was because he had been hunting them and beating them. He had made strides in his technique with this outdoor training and in his experience, the louder the animal the more dangerous it usually was. Coming across some thick grass he crouched down for cover so as to not alert his opponent. As he approached it howled once more:

*?RAAAAAAAWWWWWRRR!!!?* This was the loudest animal he had heard in these outdoors yet; he couldn?t wait to see what kind of opponent he was about to take on.  Ryuhou could see its form; the beast was large and dark. Well large is an understatement considering that it was over 5 foot tall and well it was quite simply unlike anything Ryuhou had ever seen.

?Hey ugly you?re being way too loud. What do you say I help you take a nice long nap so this territory can have some peace and quiet.?

The beast looked at Ryuhou as if it were confused by his presence. It turned its flabby back hide to him as it began to raze some of the grass nearby. 

?I?m talking to you ugly!!!? Ryuhou walked up behind the beast and slapped its rear hard. The beast turned around and didn?t do anything; there was no malice or even the hint of threat in the beasts? eyes. Soon its eyes began to water before it howled once more? It was crying!?!?!?

*RAWRRRRR*

Ryuhou felt the entire ground shake as he began to back up from the riverbank. A bigger creature began to rise slowly from the riverbank? As the creature stepped onto the land it?s terrifying form was apparent. It stood at over 7 feet tall and looked to weigh thousands of pounds. Uchiha Ryuhou could see his life flash before his eyes as he could see anger stricken on the face of this new beast.

?I?m so fucked?.?


----------



## Kei (Nov 13, 2011)

_Koe 
That Little Voice_

What are you doing?

Koe felt a small voice call out to her and that shook her body, what was this? Koe stood back from the battle, the clashing of fist and the weapons rung in her ears. It made her heart beat to the rhythm to the clash, it excited her a bit but in the most wrongest of ways. Koe watched as the Aosuki movements, wild and reckless like him...

The other boy was less predictable, he was waiting for the boy movements and that is when the little voice got louder in her ear.

_What are you doing?
_
....

_Watching,_ Koe answered as she watched the boys do their thing, almost like a dance full of blood and other things. She stood back far away from the fight behind a tree watching them. Almost like she was scared, but she wasn't...She was far from scared but she was trying to block everything away

_Why are you watching?_

_Because its...Its not my fight... _

The little voice didn't seem please because of her reason, but that is when Koe turned away from the fight and began to walk away. Her true self came back,  the apathetic girl that didn't care. There bodies would be fertilizers for the ground very soon...

Her heart jumped at the pain of seeing the Aosuki dead, but in truth...It wasn't her battle...She tried to stop it, there was no reason for her to get involved. This was the battle between someone of another village and the leader of the future Aosuki clan...

Nothing that concerned her.


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THE YOUNG'UNS IN TROUBLE

Blonde haired, blue-eyed. Fair-faced, average height. A softie with dreams as tall as the sky. Just some of the words that could describe the teenager making his way through the light forest. He was careful not to step on the lush flora sprouting from the roots of the mighty trees, paying testimony to his compassionate nature. 

A step over, a step to the right. Cael felt like he was dodging land mines as he was trying to avoid the lavender flowers and lifeul magnolias. He could even see tiny animals scurrying away in fright of this giant stepping through their land with every careful step he took.

_*RAWRRRRR!!

*_Cael immediately turned in the direction of where the mighty bellow of a beast came from. It sent a weird sensation through his skin, one that was a mixture of fear and curiosity. He made his way past the trees akin to skyscrapers, slowly making his way through to an opening with grass that is scarce. His eyes drifted over to the center to spot the large area of water, where he also saw the origin of this great roar.

A hippo. At first, you may think that this creature is just a harmless fattie. But it's been many times that Cael has been told not to judge anyone's skill by their appearance, which is also a moral that Cael would hope his opponents would apply to him.

Just then, Cael spotted the one who had caused the anger of this hippo. A boy with pearly white hair and slightly tanned skin. His mouth was moving but Cael was too far away to hear his words. 

Not even giving it a second thought, Cael began to run to where the beast and the boy were with no weapons in his hand. His sword was still sheathed, which would appear odd to one who was running to a potential enemy. Cael was one who saw no reason to harm unless his life or others' were in danger. At this point, Cael was sure the boy could just run away.

"Get away from him and hide! If you carry on it's just going to get even angrier!" He yelled out to the boy, trying to catch his attention.
​


----------



## Qwaser (Nov 13, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt)*

...Sigh

A sigh was the only thing that escaped the young lad's mouth, after meeting with his foster father and eating a well made bowl of BBQ ramen soup he was just about ready to head towards the old's man dojo, however, he had to go through the forest, a place filled with dangerous wild life. Also know for a small hunting ground. Sensei would take us towards this place to practice with the wild life.

The young man of dark colored hair, light-blue color eyes, sat on the large branch of a tree as he waited for his food to go down properly. Resting himself for when the time when he needed to meet with his teacher. He closed his eyes and rested his body...   

*RAWRRRRR!!*​
Until the loud roars of the wild life reached his ears. The young man nicknamed Gackt heard this, his head building a strange amount of curiosity he stood on the branch and headed towards the location where this loud roar was emanated from.

In moments he arrived at a large area filled with water. There he saw a young man with hair as bright as the light, and another who rushed towards his side this one had golden hair, with eyes that resembled the blue sky above. The saw two men against one of the most dangerous creatures of the world, a hippo. Even though they could be creatures that most of the time couldn't hurt even a fly, when threaten, they could be greatly dangerous.

He rushed towards the scene where the two stood as he yelled.

"You two! Either strike it down or run! These creatures are incredibly strong!"


----------



## River Song (Nov 13, 2011)

_*Sayuri*_​The gong sounded, echoing throughout the complex. The birds fled, the animals scurried away, and Sayuri was tempted to aswell. Today was the the day that the divediers were set. The day when the weak were separated from the strong.

Today was the day of Purification, the day when they were chosen. She should probably explain what this was. The Purification was an ?ancient rite? they say antion but the truth was it had been happening since the start of the clan, but  then again the clan was barely breaching 300 years.

The Clan was Divided into the Militia, and the Tribunus. The militia was your Basic soldiers, and the Tribunus were people who were ranked, but instead of just moving from Militia to Tribunus, the acted as two different societies.
The Purification happened every 5 years and all the shinobi above 13 had to participate in it, bar the Leader and his four Generals. One quarter of the people passed, and were admitted to the tribunus, the others were relegated to Militia, the only way to move between the two, was to pass, or fail the next purification.

There were people who failed so badly they were killed, seen as useless. The test could be anything, from a written exam on basic shinobi techniques to an all out brawl. The results were decided by the Clan Leader and his four Generals, which made up the ruling Council.

The ones promoted to Tribunus were given the Rank, 3rd Lieutenant, the Militia were just that Militia. The Class system was flawed but it was made in the efforts to keep the weak from the strong. It was an old fashioned concept but no one seeked to abolish it.

Sayuri took a deep breath, it was not often she was nervous, after this shew woud become a fully fledged Shinobi, but at the same time, it was dangerous. The test itself had been known to be difficult and can be split into different stages to challenge everything. The other Dangerous thing was Failure, as the leader?s daughter Sayuri had been brought up in Luxury, if she was Malitoia, she would lose everything. The Militia were treated as scum by the superiors. She would lose everything, her class, her power, her money, her life. After tjhis she was legally an adult and had to rely on hetr on money and rank, she could no longer, as much as she hated to admit it, leech of her fathers


----------



## River Song (Nov 13, 2011)

Ayame​
The Gong Chimed but she was already up, seated on top of the Main building. Her hair was tied into a tight pony tail, Her eyes were beginning to show the lack of sleep that had plagued her for the last week.

She hadn?t bothered much with her appearance, Her emerald tanktop hanging loosely around her neck, and her jeans held up with a studded belt. She was worried, she was not afraid to admit it, she was worried, everyone was. She looked round the compound, some of the adults were doing Kata, and some were sitting, meditating. They were something she didn?t need to worry about, the Competition was split up into sections. 13-16, 17-21, 22-30, 30-40, 40-49 and 50+.

She could see them now, the younger ones trying franticly to  creating fire, or break boards. The older ones of her age bracket were much calmer, she felt young when she noticed a few of the boys had started to develop stubble. 

This was it, she was being shoved out into the wide world, with nothing but her head, and her fists. Suddenly the gong went again, being strung twice. Later on they would strike it three times, and then four and when they struck it five times it would begin.
She took a deep breath, raising her hand and with a flick of her wrists she threw a kunai towards the target, cringing when it missed the bull?s eye.


----------



## Kinzey (Nov 13, 2011)

*[Tounan - LT - Bunny Hop]*

*"Stupid...human body..." *Tounan grumbled, his stomach rumbling loudly in response- it's way of saying "Suck it up, buddy, I'm dying here". And in truth, his stomach was right; it had been a few days sense he'd eaten. He took a wrapped up cloth out of his cloak pocket, opened it up, and pulled out a small hunk of cheese- his only food- and took an even smaller nibble, putting it away with a sigh- he needed to save it.

He looked up at the wooden board in front of him- a job board. He would need to take one in order to get some money. There seemed to be only one left, however- "Bunny Hop". The pay seemed to be good, at least: 5000 ryo. He reached up and ripped off the paper, checking the address. It seemed to be a farm on the edge of town. Within about ten minutes, he was there.

It was a small thing- a wooden cabin, a barn, a few acres of land, and a couple other buildings, scattered around. As he approached, the cabin door flew open and a tall, large man ran out. "Are you here about the mission?!" He called before he had even gotten to Tounan. A bit puzzled, he called back *"Uh...yeah! Is something wrong?"*

Finally stopping in front of Tounan, bent over, trying to catch his breath, he gasped out "Oh...man...everything! I...the rabbits...if George gets back and sees they're gone...he won't let me tend them anymore!" Trying to calm him down, he said *"Okay, just...don't worry. Just tell me what happened"*. Nodding, the man stood up straight and said "Okay...follow me to the bunny coop. I'll show you".


----------



## Kei (Nov 13, 2011)

_Koe 
The Little Voice_

Koe felt herself move away from the battle until the noise of the clashing weapons and bodies was far from her ears to hear. Though she could still see the excitement in their eyes and the way it seemed those two were dancing, she felt silly for leaving. Koe stopped and turned back around to where she left the fight. She could have stayed and been of use to the aiding Aosuki, but she chose to run away, Koe smiled shamefully before swallowing the large lump in her throat…

Are you sad?

Why should she be sad? Koe turned around to actually think about what the little voice was trying to give to her, but why should she be sad? She didn’t consider that Aosuki a friend, Koe felt herself speed up the pace from the battle field even though it was already far behind her.  That Aosuki, that boy she didn’t even know, they were both leaving bad taste in her mouth. 

_Are you angry?_

Why should she be angry? What was the reason for wasting emotions on the Aosuki boy! Koe felt herself look down at the ground, she was feeling shameful, but for what reason? Was it because the Aosuki? Oh no, it just couldn’t be! She was feeling shameful because she let herself be persuaded by the boy. For letting her mind and emotions be manipulated by these childish feelings, she was a priestess and that is who she was born to be.

The wind blew east blowing the girl along with them …

_Than why do your heart say otherwise?_

Koe looked up to see a young woman on a tree branch with a crow on her shoulder, but something stood out at the girl, the crow had horns, meaning it was a familiar…

The young lady and the girl locked eyes…

_Why? Why?_

_Why?_


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2011)

*Takashi*


Kenju Tohno said:


> *Diarmu Duihan*
> 
> "But, you can die now!" Diarmu finished as his arms followed each other forward quickly. The spear following along with their movement, was thrust with good speed and precision for his enemy's heart. At the same time the long black weapon was returned to his side at the same speed, ready for his attacks.



Takashi stood there looking at the red-haired guy in front of him, that murderous aura that the kid was emitting was kind of comfortable, as if it was a feeling he liked, be the prey of many only to crush their foolish ideals of trying to kill the Aosuki boy_"Diarmu, huh?"_he thought trying to engrave the name of that person in his mind, the person that apparently was just looking for a fight and of course, by his own words, a kill. 

The blue-haired child couldn?t say that he has been in many battles, but it was not because he was afraid or because Rokuto would not let him fight, from the very beginning he would always seek the instant death of an enemy by ambushing and killing without even making a noise thus that was the reason of him being pretty interested in fighting that kid. Without even turning his head to look, he noticed how Koe ran from the place, a wise decision actually. Watching fights or even being in fights was not her style and it was something he learned from the few times he talked with her. Koe, the priestess, was not suited at all for battle.

_" So she is leaving, huh?"_he thought again a bit more relaxed so there would not be interference."I don?t know how many ninjas ya have fought but...I can say that all of them until now have been fodder"Takashi said calmly without even flinching."Now before we keep going one I would like to know, what do ya think is easiest. Break a spear or cut off a hand?" the sharp teethed guy asked before launching two kunais and a set of six shuriken towards Diarmu.

As the weapons were in their way towards the red-haired boy, Aosuki rushed towards him as well while making a couple of hand seals as he ran.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 13, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "It was nothing serious, I had my eyeballs with the shrigan back into my eyescokets. The doctor said I have the Sharigan, but does not mean I can see. Thank you for fishing with me. My dad did not teach me anything, I had to pick it up on my own to survive. Thanks for giving me some tips on how to fish, then letting them tortured them selves even more. You seem like a lucky person than I am."



*Kurokasa Nue*

_Nothing serious huh?_

Nue watched Moro intently as she removed her headband to reveal the bandages over her eyes. Nue didn't even know that eye transplants where possible, never mind that they could be done so easily. There certainly wasn't anyone in Kurokasa with that kind of medical ability. They had the ability to operate, but procedures like major organ transplants were very difficult with a less than spectacular rate of success.

As Nue listened to Moro he was reminded of how tough she had had things. From the short time he had spent with her at Uchiha village, it had already become quite clear that things had not been well, and were not necessarily due to get better anytime soon. Everything in Uchiha seemed to revolve around this troublesome eye. The sharingan.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Are we bringing the fish back to your village, or we just making a fire and cooking them up here."



"Hm, it's best if we cook them up here I think. I doubt the fish will last all the way back to the village. They spoil quickly in the sun", Nue said thoughtfully. "No choice, I guess I'll set it up. That's one of the good things about this spot. You can safely make fires on the rocks without the risk of burning things down." As Nue said this he pointed to an area near the back of the rock top which was scored even more black by the heat of campfires. 

Nue hopped up and grabbed one of the fish. He produced a strange little device from his satchel that looked almost like a glass-less lantern. He removed the top to expose the little container beneath. Then, with a few deft cuts, he began draining some of the oil from the fish into the container. 

"There isn't much wood in this valley", Nue said over his shoulder, "so we have to make fire with other things..."

Having drained some of the fish, he replaced the top of the device, deployed its top which began drawing up oil, and lit it, making what looked like a little gas burner fire.

"All set", Nue said with some satisfaction. In truth he was glad he could do this part at least. For all the fish Moro had caught, Nue's own line remained idle. Down below the fish simply swam around Nue's hook. It was like they were mocking him.

_Damn fish..._ 



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "About we catch a big fish and bring it back to your dad for his lunch. I am not trying to inpress anyone, I thought it may be a good thing to do. I have not really did any good deeds most of my life and I would like to make them up. I know it will take some time to gain people to trust me and my wolves." The wolves were to comfortable set for the silver one that was head of the small pack, he was watching his pack and Moro as he waged his tail. "We have to catch more fish, my friends will steal our food anyway." She caught several fat fish on her line. "Is it okay with you, for me to bring fish to your family. I know I am a guest, but I want to do the best I can with out causing trouble."



"Hm, I'm sure my parents would enjoy that, but they're not around unfortunately", Nue said. He paused for a moment as he contemplated how his parents would tease him if he showed up at the house with a girl.

"My parents are merchants you see", he started up again. "They retired from being active ninja a long time ago and became river merchants instead. Now they travel up and down the river, trading goods with other villages even as far away as the sea in the east. That's where they are headed now. They won't be back for a while."

"Me, I stay at the Kurokasa ninja college. Since I'm enlisted and on active duty, I stay there with the other ninja and just train and work. Not very glamorous I'm afraid. It's like living at work. Don't worry though, I'm sure you'll meet my parents at some point. Some people in my village joke that my parents come and go like the wind."

Nue sat quietly for a moment, looking at the little oil flame that was ready for cooking fish. From all he'd heard he was unsure as to where to begin breaching the topic with Moro. He couldn't even explain why he was so interested. Normally he didn't really care about what other people's issues were.

"Say, Moro-san... you don't have to answer if you don't want to, but.... what exactly is the sharingan? Why does your clan fight over it so much?


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 13, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Let mehelp you make a bigger fire and you can call me a show off or it is enough by the fish it is fine by me." All the wolves were wagging their tails as Moro made a friend, they would only howled when she actual found a mate. "That be one intersting day to meet your parents. My dad die from war and my mom is a medical ninja. I guess I already metion her. It does not sound boring at all, you get to know and meet all kinds of ntersting people in the war just by stoping by your village." She brought the fish over to the fire and pulled a pan  to fry the fish. She was thinking she made a friend as Nue was cercern about the Sharigan. She was thinking how powerful the shrigan was t her clan and it was trouble some to keep quiet in the clan that you were born with it.

"The Sharingan Literally meaning "Copy Wheel Eye", Meaning (Viz) "Mirror Wheel Eye") is a dōjutsu kekkei genkai, which appears in some members of the Uchiha clan. It is one of the Three Great Dōjutsu (三大瞳術, San Daidōjutsu; Literally meaning "Three Great Eye Techniques"), along with the Byakugan and the Rinnegan. The Sharingan is also called "Heaven's Eye" (天眼, Tengan), because of the many abilities it grants the user. They can make the Sharingan can be evole to much powerful extend to the Mangekyō Sharingan and the Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan. We are just fighting to gain power over somebody else. We can gain power through our eyes to gain more handseals to perform more jutsus." She was waiting for the fish to fry as she could smell it as it was cook.

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro woke up in bed as her eyes was bandage, she guessed that Romulus fied her eyes well, but could she see again. "You finally woke up, I don't brag about my work to others. I need you to go on a simple mission, it is nothing but I own the person a favor and you can repay me back for doing this for me." "Yes, sir I am on it, do you have the scroll for me to read?"  Romulus hand her the scroll, "can you get up to walk a straight line?" Moro nods as she opens the scroll and ran her fingers over the brail dots to read the mission.



> Water
> Client: Gumo
> Rank
> Reward: 5+1p----> 5,000ryo
> Description: I am going to see my granddaughter Gumi off, can you please water my feild



Moro got up as she felt one of the wolves on her bed and it was a female wolf instead of the male muscular wolf. She got dress and pulled her hair up in the usual hair style. She grabbed her bag and left the hospital with the female wolf. Moro ws thinking was it a good idea to bring her wolf friends with her, they could help out too. She kept walking as she followed the directions the doctor gave her. The wolves followed her to the house that had land to it and she also had a garden or some animals around. She heard everything go chotic as the older women own several animals with the field, Moro was thinking she was on a farm with some work at to be done as the wolves scared the hell out of the other animals, she needed to calm then quickly.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 13, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Takashi*
> 
> 
> Takashi stood there looking at the red-haired guy in front of him, that murderous aura that the kid was emitting was kind of comfortable, as if it was a feeling he liked, be the prey of many only to crush their foolish ideals of trying to kill the Aosuki boy_"Diarmu, huh?"_he thought trying to engrave the name of that person in his mind, the person that apparently was just looking for a fight and of course, by his own words, a kill.
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

Just as the Aosuki rushed forward after him, Diarmu returned the action by running forth. His legs going in a continuous movement. Like the raging wind, his feet kick up dirt behind him in his trail. The multiple projectiles flying after him are nothing of much problem. He's dealt with them before and he can do it again. 

Diarmu raises the black spear and spins it in front of him like a fan. The projectiles deflecting off of the spinning spear and back at the Aosuki. The last kunai being caught in Diarmu's hand. With the projectiles be launched back at the ninja, he hoped for whatever jutsu he was coming up with to be interrupted. It didn't matter too much though, Diarmu has already seen two of the jutsus he's used.

In either case, the hunter kicks off hard from the ground, sending himself flying fast after the Aosuki. The black spear in his hand being stabbed downward for the top of his head. "I think splitting your hread in two is much simpler actually," Diarmu remarks as the cursed spear comes down for a lethal blow.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 13, 2011)

*Tenshi Hyuga*

Tenshi was on the mountain getting frustrated. She could not find any clues,She was getting desperate. "How else can I stop this war from happening if I cant find the real person who has done this. I know he was here a few days ago." Tenshi said in a soft voice and her eyes began to get watery. "I seen his chakara. It was so ominous I know it was a chakara of a killer. It was my fault I got scared of the Chakara and ran. Now im here on a mountain by the Aosuki territory.  Tenshi said very sadly. Then a giant smile reached her face. "AOSUKI TERRITORY!!!" Tenshi said with a bigger smile. ""When I met the Aosuki clan leader he found me so easily. There is know way he could of seen me I kept my distance. He must have smelled me!!!" Tenshi smiled running towards the Aosuki clan area. "My eyes and there noise could find the killer in no time" Tenshi said with hope.


Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu walked out of the Senju clan with the scroll of missions. Fugetsu had a bad feeling. Fugetsu put the scroll of missions in his ninja bag where he keeps his kunai paper bombs and about everything else. "I have a feeling. A bad one" Fugetsu said starting to run. "This feeling inside me is telling me to go to the Aosuki territory. But why. Why am I getting this feeling?" Fugetsu said in confusion,He then shrugged off the confusion and ran full speed to the Aosuki territory.

Ketsueki

Unable to stop laughing from the pain of the genjutsu it seemed the Genjutsu wore off. Ketsueki had a devilish smile. His stomach began to growl from all the fighting,He looked up at a tree and seen a bird and smiled. He thought it would make great lunch. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"!!!! Ketsueki said with a laugh following the bird as it flew away.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2011)

*Takashi*



Kenju Tohno said:


> *Diarmu Duihan*
> 
> Just as the Aosuki rushed forward after him, Diarmu returned the action by running forth. His legs going in a continuous movement. Like the raging wind, his feet kick up dirt behind him in his trail. The multiple projectiles flying after him are nothing of much problem. He's dealt with them before and he can do it again.
> 
> ...



As he was running towards the spear kid, he looked with awe how his weapons were deflected and even more, launched against himself breaking his concentration for the jutsu he was planning to use. A thought of using his body replacement technique once again crossed his mind though before he could decide that voice inside him stopped the boy."What ?cha doin?!?"the voice shouted echoing in his head"Go forward, face that shithead! Get him, catch him!! break his bones, make him bleed, bleed so much that he can drown in his own blood!!!"it shouted once again, it was as if he were hearing his own voice, the tone of it was filled with anger and fun a the same time.

Before the weapons could reach him, he lowered his head avoiding them while still in movement, he lost sight of Diarmu for a second before finding out that the boy was about to split his head in two from above. Immediately he started to make hand seals and made a quick spin on one of his legs avoiding the weapon enough only to get a slash on one of his sleeves as helooks the boy in the eyes"Sorry, but that wasn?t my question"he said calmly.

Inside his head, the voice was speaking once again, each moment it was becoming louder even without shouting. It was laughing, he was laughing"Do it, Do it!! let?s awaken!"it said before laughing out loud again"Keep fighting, keep facing death and then we will become one for full awakening, Takashi!!"the voice said again, his usually calm voice was blabbering and laughing enjoying his current situation but it was not that bad, he could end up making what the voice said.

Before the landing of the red-haired guy he whispered "Temporary paralysis technique"from one moment to another  his expressionless face adopted an enormous wild grin which showed how much he was really enjoying the fight. But the grin wasn?t only because of that, it was that his technique was finished, a technique that can?t be avoided and therefore the reason for his soon enjoyment.

"It?s coming, the time is coming!!! let?s...."the voice of his madness said inside only for the boy to finish the sentence in the reality "HAVE FUN!!! SHYAHAHAHA!!!"his monotone tone of voice changed to a more noisy one, his eyes became sharper and filled with an indescribable inner light while his vicious killing intent filled the air turning it heavy.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 13, 2011)

*[???]*

Kneeling down to the ground, the man stabbed a kunai into the earth and pressed his ear against it. "It doesn't sound like the Senju and Aosuki got attacked or moved out. Whats going on?" Standing up, he then yanked out the kunai and placed it in his leg pouch.

He then stopped and listened to the forest..."Its..too quiet. I better prepare the jutsu's." Slamming his hands together, palm against palm. He started to inhale deeply, and then looked ahead with his dead black eyes. The sun's heat, beat down on his shoulders and his black hair. 

Slowly, his shadow started to darken to a deep black. Receding inward, his shadow seemed to climb up his legs and disappeared into his clothes. *"Huggghhhhhhhhh..."* Slowly pulling away his hands, the murderer walked towards a nearby tree and pressed against it's bark. His body started to fade into the tree's shadow, but the shadow of the tree darkened to a black'ish tint that is visibly different from the surrounding trees.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 13, 2011)

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi kept on running towards the Aosuki territory. Tenshi had no luck of finding any Aosuki members. "I should give up and go back to the mountain. I cant find no Aosuki member and I wont use Byakugan just to find them. I must save my chakara". Tenshi said turning around back to the mountain. "I guess ill find him by my self"


Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu followed his weird feeling. He kept on hearing a voice in his head. 

_Go to the Aosuki clan territory!!_

Fugetsu did what this feeling and the voice in his head told him,He wanted to get to the bottom of this. Fugetsu kept running until he seen a boy with blood like hair and eyes like a red moon. The kid was chasing a bird. "Hello"?

Ketsueki

Ketsuek turned seeing a boy beside him. He smiled big. He decided not to do his fake cry and attack tactic and go right for the kill. Ketsueki laughed. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" Ketsueki laughed jumping with a kunai at the boy.


Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu seen the boy jump right at him. Fugetsu heard the boy laugh a crazy laugh. Fugetsu then did hand seals and used. "Wood Style: Four Pillars Prison Technique"!!!! Wood grow from the ground and put a prison around the boy. Fugetsu used one a much smaller scale making it like a cage. Fugetsu walked up to the boy with red hair and grabbed the top of the prison. The voice in Fugetsu head spoke

_Take the boy with you. Take him with you!_

Fugetsu grabbed the prison and lifted it with him to the Aosuki territory. He ran as fast as he could there.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 13, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~My Heart~_

The sun was shining bright downwards onto the Ranen residence. A boy with jet black hair was lying on the ground facing the sky with his arms around the back of his head. The warmth of the light was comforting his face along with the rest of his body, and it had felt like the perfect time and place to nap. Noctis Ranen could think of nothing but paradise and relaxation until the moment when something blocked the sun from shining down upon him. He couldn't see who it was properly because some of the light was blocking his vision.

A familiar was immediately heard, _
"Yo, Noct. Got any other plans other than relaxing the whole day?"_ Noctis looked closer and see saw Gladiolus's big scar-filled face covering the sun. The boy was irritated seeing his royal guard again interfering with his comfort. _"Gladiolus, may I ask why you came to bother me?"_ Noctis closed his eyes attempting to continue to rest. Gladiolus chuckled. "Well, I can't leave you alone to yourself can I now?"

Suddenly another familiar voice was heard, "Gladiolus, enough. Let's get straight to the point." Ignis came into the scene, where at this point Noctis had the feeling he should get up to properly talk with them. The boy opened his eyes and slowly got up only to see Ignis with a mysterious scroll in his hand. _"Prince Noct, a request came in recently regarding your participation as prompted by your father. I don't think you need us along for this mission."_ Ignis chuckled a bit in his head from the reminder of what the mission is  

The word 'father' played through his head, only to make him have no concern. Braule Ranen, the leader of the Ranen clan, frequently is out of the Ranen Residence only to do business with other clans around the world. He rarely is seen back at the residence, and vaguely disliked by the Prince. _"I don't have any concerns for my father, nor do I want to do mission in the time being."_  His face was covered in irritation.

_"Its highly suggested you go only to strengthen the relationship with the other clans."_ Noctis was silent for a moment then grinned. He went up to Ignis and grabbed the mysterious scroll of his hands.Noctis then realized that Ignis mentioned that he was able to do this by himself. _"Ignis, your clear reasoning of why you choose to leave me be considering you always insist on coming along with me on other occasions?"_ Noctis expected a reassuring answer from him, but he had hinted him to find out for himself.

The boy slowly opened the scroll and read it's contents. 



> My Heart
> Client: Oz
> Rank: D
> Reward: 7+1p----> 5,000ryo
> Description: Well hello there! You see I need something very important today is my wedding day and I forgot to pick up the wedding ring please help!​



Noctis knew at this point, this mission was not just gonna cut it for him. He deeply sighed at how simple this mission sounds, and stood straight up to get ready to leave. _"I'll be back before the day ends."_ With that Noctis left the two royal guards to themselves and focused on finishing this recently handed mission.


_~To be continued~_


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 14, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "Let mehelp you make a bigger fire and you can call me a show off or it is enough by the fish it is fine by me." All the wolves were wagging their tails as Moro made a friend, they would only howled when she actual found a mate. "That be one intersting day to meet your parents. My dad die from war and my mom is a medical ninja. I guess I already metion her. It does not sound boring at all, you get to know and meet all kinds of ntersting people in the war just by stoping by your village."



*Kurosasa Nue LT*

"Hmm", Nue mumbled thoughtfully as Moro came over. "I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I've heard many sad stories of the things people have lost to war. I guess I can't really talk since I've lived a sheltered life here. When I look at all of this though..." Nue said as his gaze drifted over the valley that was his homeland, "... when I look at my country and my village, the thought of war just makes me want to do something. It's hard to explain."

As Moro came over she dropped her big collection of captured fish nearby. "It seems I still need some practice..." Nue clucked, looking from Moro's pile of fish over at his own line which remained motionless. The fish continued to defiantly swim around in plain sight, circling Nue's hook, regarding it with disdain.

_Bastards..._



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "The Sharingan Literally meaning "Copy Wheel Eye", Meaning (Viz) "Mirror Wheel Eye") is a dōjutsu kekkei genkai, which appears in some members of the Uchiha clan. It is one of the Three Great Dōjutsu (三大瞳術, San Daidōjutsu; Literally meaning "Three Great Eye Techniques"), along with the Byakugan and the Rinnegan. The Sharingan is also called "Heaven's Eye" (天眼, Tengan), because of the many abilities it grants the user. They can make the Sharingan can be evole to much powerful extend to the Mangekyō Sharingan and the Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan. We are just fighting to gain power over somebody else. We can gain power through our eyes to gain more handseals to perform more jutsus."



Nue could not help but chuckle at Moro's encyclopedic recital of what the sharingan was. That was certainly a quaint way of explaining it, but Nue got the message. He had heard of techniques like this. Legendary ninja super weapons, passed on by genetics. Some having such incredible power that they could warp reality itself. 

For a clan like Kurokasa though, which used chakra weapons based on technical expertise and which harbored no kekkai genkai of its own, the fact that such powerful bloodline weapons existed sounded like a tall story of some kind. This would be the case for a young nin like Nue, and yet, here he was, talking to a kunoichi who bore such a super weapon in her eyes. It made Nue reflect on a cold reality: this sharingan was truly the kind of power that would start wars, wars that could drag even his beloved village into conflict.

As he considered these uncomfortable facts of the ninja world, he looked at Moro, peacefully going about her cooking and enjoying the outdoors. Nue couldn't pretend to know much. He was nothing more than a kid by anyone's reckoning, even his own. But Moro had gone to such great lengths to keep that warmongering power away from others, even going so far as to blind herself. Surely that was the heart of someone who had the power to prevent war? Having resolve enough to cripple themselves to stave off those who would misuse power?

Nue considered these things, nothing more than a 16 year old kid with his limited observation and time spent in the world. He watched the little oil flame dance about under the pan as the fish was being fried. That fire which was so dangerous could do good when used at the right time and place, and by the right people...

"You are a brave person, Moro-san", Nue said, still deep in thought. "I've learned a lot by meeting you."


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuhou*​
"Get away from him and hide! If you carry on it's just going to get even angrier! Ryuhou looked around to see a blonde haired stranger who looked to be around his age. The boy came running over and had a sword but chose not to draw it, instead asking for Ryuhou to run and hide.

"You two! Either strike it down or run! These creatures are incredibly strong!" 

Another boy with dark hair was coming towards them as the hippo began to lumber towards them. The beast opened it's mouth wide, the top and bottom part of it's mouth stretching far enough to fit a fully grown adult male. It's breath sprayed forward infecting the area around the boys with a smell similar to sewage, garbage, and dandelions. The rank smell made Ryuhou's eyes water as he stood down wind of the beast trying to keep his wits about him as he got into a proper stance. His legs spaced about a foot or two apart as he had his arms up around breast level, he stared the hippopotamus down not paying any mind to the other two kids.

"Sorry but running upsets my sensibilities as a man, no I'm going to stand right here and fight this thing until one of us gives up." Ryuhou pushed off the ground, dashing towards the larger of the two hippos he jumped in the air.

*"KONOHA SENPUU!!!"* Spinning his body around wildly he drove his heel into the hippos face.

*SNORT*

The hippo shot out an air blank from it's nostril throwing Ryuhou back down to the ground by the other two boys. The hippo began to dig it's massive feet into ground as it eyed the trio.

"I think I pissed it off more..."


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THE YOUNG'UNS IN TROUBLE

Just watching the young silver-haired boy get tossed around like a ragdoll just from a gust of air from a nostril was frightening yet interesting, to say the least. The stereotype attached to the Hippo was a weak one, and it looked like this one was set to shake it off.

Cael quickly unsheathed his sword, pointing it straight towards the Hippo. The arm holding the blade was shaking a little, and Cael's face seemed like he was feeling the tension between the tip of the handle and the sharp jaw of the Hippo. It didn't have many teeth, but the few teeth it did have looked deadly. They were sharp, yellow-tinted daggers that had a glint at the top.
*RAAAAAAAAAAAAWR!!*
​
"D-Don't get any closer!" Cael yelled in panick at the Hippo, beginning to feel like the one who needed rescuing instead of the one doing the helping.


----------



## Qwaser (Nov 14, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt)*

The moment the best threw that intense breath, it felt like his nose was about to burst. Such a horrendous stench, it almost brought his eyes to water, he soon heard the silvered hair boy call forth what seemed like a technique and hit it with a large amount of strength behind that hit, though the beast seemed to only get angrier as it got damaged.

His eyes darted towards the other young man who had pulled his blades, but he didn't move, his face demonstrated a slight doubt, the hippo roar towards him, the wind that it released was strong enough to make slightly move back. 

"Don't just stand there! Swing that blade."

Gackt reach towards his pouch and pulled a few shuriken with thin line attached to them,           he swung his arm and threw it towards the hippo's mouth, his hands manipulated them, they started to spin around it mouth, with a pull the line closed its mouth, holding him down with whatever strength he could build.

"Let's keep that mouth closed. It'd be dangerous if it chopped on us."


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuhou*​
Ryuhou watched as the other boys drew the hippo's ire, one even managing to get the damn lard to close it's mouth shut. The boy's strength was truly impressive considering the Hippo had to weigh in the thousands of pounds.... The Hippo whipped it's whole body backward standing on it's hindlegs and hoisting it's head backward. The weight and momentum of such a creature pulling upward was probably more than enough to send the young Gackt upward.

*SNAP*

The wire holding the hippo's mouth shut broke off as it howled once more before hitting the ground with an earthshaking thud that knocked the boys off balance. The hippo didn't waste anytime as it lumbered towards Ryuhou once again. The young Uchiha flipped backward in rapid succession as the hippo rushed him. The Uchiha began to make movements with his hands as he flipped, Ryuhou tilted his head back as he took a deep breath.

*"KATON: GOUKAKYUU NO JUTSU!!!"* 

Ryuhou spat out flames from his gullet as they began to collapse into each other creating a cannonball sized fireball. The fireball went right at the hippo...

*BOOM*

It hit the beast head on exploding on contact with the beast. However as soon as the smoke died down the hippo's large form could be seen, silhouetted by the smoke. The damage done to it was minimal at best...

"What the hell is this thing!?!?!?!"


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THE YOUNG'UNS IN TROUBLE

Teamwork.

After the other two had launched their uncoordinated assaults to little success, Cael realised they'd need teamwork. Anything else, it had a small chance of working. Judging by the basic techniques used, it was safe to say the boys were of a similar level to him.

"What the hell is this thing!?" The boy with pearly white hair shrieked as Cael turned around and began to make some distance between himself and the creature.

"A wild animal! You shouldn't've disturbed it!" Cael yelled as he ripped a paper tag from his mouth reading the '*windsymbol*'. He slapped it on to the tree he had just approached before rolling out of the way to avoid it's inevitable effects.

"One of you start up a fire technique and release it the moment that tag begins to glow! The other lure it towards me!" Cael gave out orders, which was probably the first time he'd done so. His voice sounded a bit shakey and nervous, but he was trying his best to fight his nerves and this monster.​


----------



## Kei (Nov 14, 2011)

_Koe 
The Little Voice_

The wind blew harshly making Koe close her eyes, unlocking the two gazes from each other. Once the wind slowly died down, Koe quickly open her eyes and saw that the woman was gone! Her eyes darted from side to side before feeling a burning feeling on her back. That same burning feeling when someone is staring at you, Koe couldn?t make any sudden movements but soon she swung her left arm to the right with a barrier on it.

It hit something and Koe felt herself slide away, the girl brushed Koe barrier to the side like it was nothing, yet she didn?t seem to even bat an eye lid for Koe?

Koe hands still green was waiting for the girl to attack, but the girl didn?t do anything, this gave Koe the time to study the girl, and how beautiful she was. Her eyes were deep blue, like the sea itself, and her hair was nice and long, a sea green color, yet even though all these weird colors it complimented her body and face well. The crow on her shoulder only looked at her with a bored expression making Koe back up?

?You look like a bunny?? the girl said, her husky voice breaking Koe concentration of thinking, ?You make me seem like a fox on a hunt.?

Koe didn?t say anything at first but she only looked down?

?Are you from the main villages?? Koe asked the girl, her priestess mode was coming out again, and the fear that was rising up was crushed with the stone face of Koe. 

The girl didn?t answer but she only smiled at Koe for a minute?

?Nope?? she answered putting Koe on the defense again, her barrier ready to counter and block anything the girl would try at her

?I am a priestess?? she said 

?Just like you?Koe??


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 14, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* (_(Liquid Time)_
_~Partner?!~_

Noctis arrived on the outskirts of his residence and looked over the mission scroll. Because of Ignis teasing him, he did not have time to review the scroll back then. As Noctis read through the scroll once again. The location was at a Wedding reception south west from his residence. Noctis assumed that this wedding ring was dangerous to obtain considering the client wanted to hire shinobi for them to get it. Suddenly, he noticed a small imprint at the bottom, _"Make sure you arrive with your partner at the wedding reception, your partner will be waiting at the Tenshi bridge."_ 

Noctis was then suddenly irritated by the fact that there was someone else involved. He let out a disappointing sigh, _"What a pain..."_ Noctis then accepted this situation and continued reading. The scroll mentioned the wedding ring was an expensive asset and bandits will be bound to show up to steal it. _"Hopefully whoever this partner is, will be useful in the difficult situations. Not only that, I'm also a target for bounty... Killing two birds with one stone... Hopefully it doesn't come to that."_ Noctis put the mission scroll back into his pocket and head for the Tenshi Bridge.












He quickly dashed through the forest with his extraordinary speed heading straight for the bridge to come. All he could think of was completing the mission and heading back to his clan to enjoy the rest of his day relaxing before he continues with his training. He didn't put any thought to who his partner might be. As Noctis head further and further, he could see the waterfall in the distance and a bridge right beneath it. A individual was there observing the waterfall with amazement, which was assumed to be the Prince's partner. 

Noctis head closer and closer until he could make out that this person was a blonde haired female who looked to be around her teen years. The Prince had slowly approached her, with an expressionless face, saying, _"You must be the partner I was assigned to, correct?"_


----------



## Kei (Nov 14, 2011)

_Koe 
The Little Voice
_
A priestess

A priestess is a person that is kind and caring, she offers aid to anyone in need, and she took an oath of apolitical. She wasn?t supposed to get involved with the main villages, she is supposed to stay in the village, and protect the forest with her whole being.  The priestess image was that of a loving mother and a wife to the lands, that was what Koe was being raised to do, and that is what she accepted of the world. As it care giver, lover, and over all protector of everyone that resides in the forest.

?A?Priestess?? Koe repeated with a weak voice 

The girl whole aura changed into something of a laid back attitude, this change of pace made Koe even more worried, yet she couldn?t show it. The girl smiled as her familiar formed as a crow, came flying down and landing on the girl shoulder. How do one tell that something is a familiar is a very easy and simple task, because the simple fact of the matter was all familiars tried to blend in with animals, but can never fully pull it off.

They will have remnants of who they were truly were in their animal forms?

?You act like that is hard to believe.? The girl said as she stroke the bird chest gently with her index finger, ??.Maybe it is??

?What is your name?? Koe asked, ?And what do you mean maybe it is??

The girl smirked as the two carried a slightly normal conversation, ?My name is Vo?Noting more, nothing less, just like everyone else that claim to be a priest or priestess in that village.? She said

Koe thought back to all her studies and never once she recalled her name, ?I am sorry but that never heard that name before?VO?? Koe said as she was still ready for an attack by the girl

?Of course you wouldn?t!? VO counted, ?All those priest and priestess are idiots ending their lives for something so silly!?

?Silly?? Koe growled full well guessing what the girl was talking about, ?There is nothing *silly *about the job of a priestess!?


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l LOVERS

_*KNOCK KNOCK*_

Cael lowered his fist from the oak panel door before taking a second  glance at the mission slip in his hand. The mission seemed simple  enough, but Cael was wondering if it could even be considered a  "mission".



> *LOVERS*
> *Client:* Luka
> *Rank:* D
> *Reward:* 6 + 1p l 5,000 Ryo
> *Description:* Hiya there, can you help me make a cake for my  boyfriend? It's our 3rd year anniversary, and I'm just so happy I can't  wait!



_'Alright, this should be easy enough. This should be a piece of cake! Oh wait... Ugh...'_ Cael thought to himself, giving reassurance that this simple mission would be quick and easy, with the pun not intended.

Snapping him back to reality was the sound of the door creeking open. ,  maybe around 16 dressed in a white summer dress. At first Cael wondered  how a girl supposedly as young as her could stay with the same man for  three years straight. This would mean she'd been with him since she was  thirteen. It was weird, especially for someone like Cael who at the age  of fifteen still hadn't had a girlfriend.

"Are you the young man I requested for the mission?" She asked kindly with a gentle, husky voice. Cael gulped; just talking to women was enough to get him flustered.

"Y-Yeah! Cael Nasaki, nice to meet you!" The two shaked hands before she let him inside.

*{* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - *}*​
*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

Elle looked down at the scroll in her hands. This scroll was something she'd keep forever. It was a symbol, a future memento. It was something she'd show her grandchildren when they go on their first missions.

Yes, this was the young traveller Elle Aurum's first official shinobi mission. It was something to do with a wedding ring and some dangerous thing about it. Elle didn't know much because she hadn't read the mission properly, or at least acknowledged it. She was _too_ excited.

"Tenshi Bridge huh?" Elle pondered to herself as she walked down the path with the great bridge in sight. "The guy I'm going to be partners with is apparently a prince. Make sure to be nice, Elle!"

Eventually Elle finally got to the bridge which was almost covered by a beautiful waterfall. She couldn't help but stop to gasp and gawp at this wonderful sight of nature. The young Aurum felt tempted to reach out and touch the water, just to feel it running between her fingers.

"You must be the partner I was assigned to, correct?"

Elle was slapped back into reality by the sound of a blank voice. She turned to her left to see her partner--- a handsome teenage boy of around her age with the finest clothes and the finest jet black hair. She was almost jealous of how well kept he was, considering she was wearing a simple white tank-top and red skirt with black shorts underneath barely visible from the short skirt. Heck, the skirt was a hand-me-down from her 'sister'.

"Yes I am! It's a pleasure to meet you sir!" She beamed, bowing in respect to him.


----------



## Kei (Nov 14, 2011)

_Koe 
The Little Voice_

“Ha!”

The girl began to laugh hard, causing Koe to back up, she wasn’t in a good distance to run, and if this girl was insane like she thought, Koe wouldn’t be able to make it far.  Koe growled in her mind that she had to learn how to fight and she had the potential to defend herself, but what about the first move. Was she strong enough to take someone on and not just simply parry them away? Koe felt her fist clench into a tight ball…

Why was she so weak!?

She couldn’t even protect the Aosuki and she couldn’t even defend the forest when it came down to it! What was she even a priestess to begin with?!  Koe felt a huge slam of feelings overwhelm her and potentially swallow her up, but her stone cold face made itself even colder towards the girl. It didn’t appreciate the thought of everything that she worked hard on be thrown against a wall.

“Everything is silly about being a priestess!” the girl finally said as she looked at the girl, “To die early for people who don’t even care about you, to slave everyday over and over again for a barrier that can be crushed easily by one of the main villages leaders!” 

Koe looked down, but the girl continued

“That is why I left that pathetic place! The people you try so hard to please, don’t even care! They go about their life and you guys pretend that you don’t notice!” VO yelled at Koe, “You know don’t cha, that is why He could find you. He feels your heart and notice the doubt in yourself and that village full of lairs!”

“Up…” Koe barely mouthed out causing VO t look at her weird as she leaned in to listen to the girl, “Shut up!” 

This caused VO to stand back as the young girl finally became what she was supposed to be, a girl.

Tears streamed down Koe face as the wall that she built so long and hard came crashing down…

There was no more running away from the truth…


----------



## Chronos (Nov 14, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt)*

The strings were quickly broken, the young Gackt was thrown into the air cause of the massive strength this things had, maybe he wasn't as strong as he believed... However... what seemed like an impossible act of a genin just occurred right on before his eyes

A fireball jutsu? This young man that seemed to equal him in age, it seemed that this wasn't any ordinary child... who was he? It wasn't so powerful, but still, sensei always mentioned that genin lacked the power to use elemental jutsu, if so then who did this mere boy managed to summon a technique know to higher ranking ninja? 

His ears soon heard the voice of the golden haired boy,it seemed he had something planned, he suggested that one of us should bring it closer to him while the other uses a fire technique the moment that paper seal glowed. 

"I guess I'll be the bait."

He lands on the tree branch and rushed towards the enemy at the peek of his speed. Clenching his fist, while he pulled back his own arm, the moment he had been within range of the hippo he slammed his fist on the side of its face, pain coursed through his hand the moment it collided, like hitting a wall made of pure concrete. However...

*RAAAAAAAAAAAAWR!!*​
he got his attention, he took one step back, followed by another and another, quickly turning towards the two as it followed viciously, all with his calmed serious expression clearly marked on his face, he couldn't project fear,of even anxiety. All the reason is because he lacked emotions.

"I hope whatever you have plan works."   

*-thump--thump-*

His head started to pound... pain coursed throughout his head. If they don't hurry this up... he might lose control again...


----------



## Kei (Nov 14, 2011)

_Koe 
The Little Voice_

?You don?t know anything!? Koe yelled at VO, the young girl moment of weakness was being let out, the years of holding back all the tears had finally came out, and there was no letting it back. Koe was truthfully a sad girl and no amount of hard work could cover up the times that Koe wanted to fight back her tears.  

Koe lied to herself over and over again, making reality bleaker than it looked like. Because the simple fact that Koe always saw it like that, never having the chance to live the life of a normal person, never being truthfully accepted, Koe felt the most heaviest burden on her young heart, and it was more of a negative effect than a positive. 

?Who is going to accept me then? Who is going to protect those who can?t protect themselves? This world isn?t made for them and it is surely not made for me!? Koe yelled at VO, ?At least they know how to cover up those fake faces, because that is the only time I feel accepted! That the only time I feel like I am wanted!?

VO looked at the girl for a minute as she watched Koe wipe her tears away and replace it with the same face that it seemed years to make. With that, Koe wall was back up stronger than ever and even if she had a moment of weakness. She knew how to move on and make believe it never happened.  That was how the girl copes with pain and hard things in life, she moved forward.

Forever putting it behind her back like it never happened.

?I will give you an advice?? VO said as she looked at the girl, the trail of tears that dried up stained Koe face was something never seen before, ?Leave Pao??

Koe looked at her for a minute her eyes sharp as snakes, ?No? How about you leave my sight.? Koe hissed 

VO rolled her eyes, ?Listen to me child, being high priestess isn?t what it?s cut up to be??


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 14, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LTB]

Moro wanted to throw a kunia at Nue for laughing at her, but it helps her remember it from a book instead of the loose threads in her mind. The wolves started to laughed in their own way as Nue could not fish proply. Moro felt good about her friends having her back like that. "I am not a brave person, some say I am just foolish. I guessed the bravest thing could also be the biggest mistake of your life. For right now I could say I am a wonder, I still don't fit in anywhere in the Uchiha clan at all. You taught me something too, you can help you who are and where you came from. You have to look whereyour heart belongs and I am still finding my way." She gavve off the cook fish to the wolves and fried her own share of fish.

"I am protecting the sharigan, but it could start a war from what I am trying to stop and protect. How much I do, it is still not enough for anyone one to continue my own work, letting my eyes set in a jar. Now I pt myself in danger for they can get my eyes. There is a reason nobody wants to put my eyes with the shiragan in their eyes. The reason is they will not be able to see, with out using the shirgan, my eyes are damage to a point degree they are useless intill you activate the sharingan. That is the only time they can actually see anything or anyone. I want everyone thinks that in my eyes the sharingan is useless but it is not. In other words the Uchihas are rotting to the core, depending on who you meet in the clan. Some are like that, some are not as gentle and gentle or cold like me." She gave the fish to Nue as she took one fish and ate it as her thoughts were bitter.

Moro Uchiha

Moro made the wolves leave as this was her job and did not need to fail at this mission for her paidment to her doctor, she was thinking why do a simple mission for him or he wanted more than what was going on. Moro went over to the horses that the older lady own and started to pet them to calm them down. She noticed there was several cats around the field to keep snakes out of the garden. She found the watering bucket, she was hoping for a better way to water and tend to the garden. Moro went into the stables to find three big watering cans.She brought the three watering cans to the well that was full of water. The silver wolf and the black wolf was there behind her waiting to grab a watering can to help water the field.

Moro picked up the biggest of the three watering cans as the two wolves picked up the other two watering cans. They started farest north away from the stables as she tend to the garden. Moro pulled out weeds and picked the crops the the elder lady was growing. Moro was thinking about make a tomato sandwich when the sun as Moro and the wolves got hungry or thirsty. Moro loved being out in the outdoors anytime of the year, she picked a tomato and found some bread as well in her bag and took a break under one of the apple trees. She gave the two wolves apples, for their hard work. Moro did not sighed like usual when she hated the area she was in. She got back to work as she found a hole and she was thinking some sort of ground animal that was causing trouble in the fields, she was thinking it may be a snake.*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 14, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*_ (Liquid Time)_
_~Introduction~_












The girl turned around so her face can be shown from Noctis's view. At that point, Noctis suddenly felt strange, he found himself looking at her beautiful blue eyes. The feeling that she had given off had reminded Noctis of something from the past, when he was truly happy. She bowed down saying, "Yes I am! It's a pleasure to meet you sir!"

After she bowed, there was an awkward silence. Noctis immediately realized this and avoided from looking at her eyes any longer by turning his head to the side. If his feelings were truly strong enough, he would have been blushing at this very moment but his face stayed expressionless. _"Sorry... I don't know what came over me."_ Noctis averted his attention to the fascinating waterfall in front of the bridge. _"Please, the last thing I need is for you to think of me being superior to you. I'd rather if you thought of me as an equal..."_ Noctis, even though being a prince, has never looked down upon anyone. He always treats everyone he confronted as the same as him and that was what he believed. 

Noctis tried not to look at her again knowing fully well that he could be distracted by her. The Prince had stuck to his usual position before he asked questions, lying against a hard vertical surface, and crossing his arms with his eyes shut completely and his head tilted downward. As his hair rode the wind, Noctis had wanted to know who she was, _"So may I have your name?"_ He asked in a gentleman-like manner. The only thing Noctis could think of right now was what about her that he was reminded of something anonymous from the past.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 14, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Takashi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

As he hoped, the flying projectiles had interrupted the chain of handseals that would lead to a potentially dangerous jutsu. Diarmu had that type of defense against ninjutsu users once he would catch the handseals being formed. It's any easy way of exposing the weakness of using such techniques against him. Sure, ninjutsu techniques are difficult for him to take care of. However, breaking chance for that ninjutsu to come into play, renders it as useless as any other jutsu.

Now was the chance for the direct strike to finish him off. The black spear struck through the air, yet it only ended up cutting through his sleeve and ending up in the dirt. Diarmu cursed himself for that, not because of him missing but because he had cut through the clothing. It may not seem like a big deal, yet when one looks closer, they can see a black mist emitting from the cut sleeve. A deadly effect, the cells of the area cut were being destroyed and as the black mist spread, so did the death of the cells on the Aosuki's sleeve.

That was the reason Diarmu was displeased by the act. The ability of his cursed spear had been revealed before it could even be effective. His annoyance by that was easily seen by the expression seen on his face. Diarmu landed on the ground but before that he heard the words, "Temporary paralysis technique". Immediately, Diarmu's body had been stopped almost completely stiff.

Diarmu clenched the side of his teeth at the position he was in. More importantly he noticed something, a difference in the Aosuki's aura. "What?" he muttered to himself as his opponent's presence became even darker and murderous. "So that's how it is, your not exactly on the sane side are you?" Diarmu spoke confidently even in the position he was in. Apparently from what he can see, the Aosuki had some sort of madness inside of him. What was mostly being focused on was that he was preparing for a jutsu.

Diarmu had to move before what was ever coming struck. "HAAA!!!!!" the muscles in his body strengthening and tightening, his blood vessels almost bursting out. Something snaps, at the same time the kunai in his hand cuts across his own forearm, the pain releasing him from the jutsu. The stolen weapon is then thrown after the Aosuki's forehead. But that's only a distraction, Diarmu swings around while the black spear does as well, aiming to slice across his foe's chest.

Immediately after the attack, Diarmu pushes back and creates some distance between the two. Whatever happened to the Aosuki has to be watched carefully. The deadly spear held in his hand readies for another strike..


----------



## Bringer (Nov 14, 2011)

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu began running to the Aosuki clan territory with the crazy boy he put in the prison. He followed through his feeling and went to the Aosuki territory. He seen a giant mountain. His feeling spoke.

_GO To THE MOUNTAIN!!!!_

Fugetsu started to feel like he was becoming crazy going to territory he has no approval going to and then doing what a feeling tells him. But Fugetsu being that curious kid who loves adventure did what it told. "Man I wish I did not have to carry this demom child around" Fugetsu said in a lazy voice. Fugetsu used chakara to get on the top of the mountain with the boy in his wood prison. When he got to the top he could not believe his eyes. "Its you? Small world I guess." Said a suprised Fugetsu.


Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi seen the boy who yelled at her along time ago. She ignored everything he said and said. "I need your help. I am tracking the killer who caused this possible war I want to stop./COLOR] Tenshi said in a sad voice but saying it fast.

Fugetsu Senju

"WHAT!!! What do you mean"

Tenshi Hyuga

"What were you sleeping the last couple of HOURS!"

Fugetsu Senju

"Maybe. Anyway thats not the point. I want the Uchiha dead but I also want to catch this killer." Fugetsu said with a cocky smile. "Lets go!!!" He yelled grabbing the miniature prison with the evil boy and grabbing Tenshi arm running towards the forest.


Tenshi Hyuga

"Your a genius!!! Theres footprints on the ground. BYAKUGAN!!!!" Tenshi said with a serious voice. Tenshi shivered. "I see that ominous chakara! This way. But this is strange I only see the chakara no body. But lets keep following!"  Said a Tenshi with hope of stopping the war.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 15, 2011)

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi and Fugetsu and the prisoner boy in the boy sized prison that Fugetsu was holding were a few steps by the killer chakara. "Its around here" Tenshi said with high caution. Tenshi then looked at the tree where the chakara was coming from with the Byakugan. "He is there. I may not see his body but his chakara is there!!! And look that shadow is darker then usual!!" Said a excited Tenshi excited about the fact she found the killer and was now going to stop him to stop the war. Tenshi was also frightened but hided it. "Fugetsu put that boy down and keep your guard down we are still a decent distance away from the tree. I dont think he noticed us" Tenshi said with a serious face.


Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu heard what the Hyuga girl said. He was amzed by her ability to point out his chakara. And also how the Byakugan or she had the eyes to see the small detail of a darker shadow. "Well the Byakugan is just like the stories I heard. Your the first Hyuga I ever met." Fugetsu said with a smile. "Anyway I have a plan. What if I trap him!" Fugetsu smiled did a hand seal and used. "Wood Style: Four Pillars Prison Technique!". Wood came out of the ground. Strong thick wood. The wood went up and covered around the top of the tree and all around the tree in a wooden prison. Fugetsu began panting hard. "That should do it" Fugetsu said smiling and then falling down from the tiredness from that jutsu. "Sorry wood style takes so much chakara"


Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi stood in amazement as she soon that wood style. She then caught the boy by his shoulders when he fell helping him stand. "All jutsu has its risk. Tenshi said smiling at the boy. "Do you think he is really trapped? I know the tree is in a wooden prison but he might be able to break out. And that jutsu already tired you out."

Fugetsu Senju

"It will take more then that to stop me. if he gets out then you fight him. If he becomes to much release prison boy over there. He is crazy and acts like a demon im sure he would love to fight the killer while we think of something" Said a panting Fugetsu still tired out from the jutsu.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2011)

*Takashi*


Kenju Tohno said:


> *Diarmu Duihan*
> Diarmu had to move before what was ever coming struck. "HAAA!!!!!" the muscles in his body strengthening and tightening, his blood vessels almost bursting out. Something snaps, at the same time the kunai in his hand cuts across his own forearm, the pain releasing him from the jutsu. The stolen weapon is then thrown after the Aosuki's forehead. But that's only a distraction, Diarmu swings around while the black spear does as well, aiming to slice across his foe's chest.
> 
> Immediately after the attack, Diarmu pushes back and creates some distance between the two. Whatever happened to the Aosuki has to be watched carefully. The deadly spear held in his hand readies for another strike..



Takashi looked at his sleeved as the body of the red-haired boy was starting to get paralyzed by his Temporary paralysis technique. Some strange black mist coming from it. Without even having a second to think about what would be happening to his clothes, he got distracted by the shout of the boy who, did something to free himself from the technique, something pretty impressive since not everyone would be able to break it just like that though probably the fact that he was just a weak "puppy" and his techniques weren?t as strong as that from an adult, was one of the reasons. 

Ducking as the kunai Diarmu used to snap out from Takashi?s technique he barely reacted to the spear that was coming his way or more exactly to his chest. Making use of his position he made a jump backwards letting his T-shirt to be sliced once again as the same black mist started to come out from the new scratch. Not losing sight of Diarmu, the Aosuki kid stopped taking distance as well, now a space of around 25 meters between both contenders.

A stupidly stinky smell came to his nose as he made a disgusted face, noticing that it came from the mist, he immediately took off his T-shirt starting to notice what was going on, he was not sure what it was but smelled like that thing was starting to rotten,"Tch, this sucks! Now this piece of crap is useless"he said throwing the cloth in the middle of the space between him and Duihan,"But ya sure are a scary fella ?ren?t ya? Shishishi"he said and giggled "It is that spear right? something pretty dangerous, so much I?m starting to tremble in fear"he said though probably that was just a sarcastic comment though certainly he was trembling it was not because of fear. Excitement was the only thing he could feel in that moment.

"Let?s get serious for once in while then, it has been so much time since I have had such a fight"he said now taking off his ninja sandals ans starting to stretch his body"Ya sure are capable, to think you would snap out of my ninjutsu but..."a wild smile crossed his face once again"How many times can ya do it?"with that said he made the same hand seals of before but this time his hands were faster immediately once the jutsu was finished, he rushed against Diarmu at full speed, his madness released the limiters of his brain making him able to use his full speed and power. 

From one moment to another he was already under Diarmu already having passed the edge of the spear, that same enormous smile and vicious eyes looking at the red haired boy"Hello!!!"the hand of the blue-haired ninja aiming to pierce through the chest of his enemy.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 15, 2011)

*[???]*

The darkened shadow of the tree slowly gathered into a pool of darkness, then a body rose from it. "Ohhh, so you guys were the one's that tracked me down? I guess I slipped up."  Interlocking his hands together, he channeled his chakra through the Tree's shadow and a large round figure started manifesting.


Soon, one monstrous figure loomed about inside of the cage and grinned with it's sinister smile. "Have fun with this bunny."




Little stuffed animal looking shadows start to roll out of this things mouth and started jumping through the cages holes and bared there steel like teeth at the genin.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 15, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *[???]*
> 
> The darkened shadow of the tree slowly gathered into a pool of darkness, then a body rose from it. "Ohhh, so you guys were the one's that tracked me down? I guess I slipped up."  Interlocking his hands together, he channeled his chakra through the Tree's shadow and a large round figure started manifesting.
> 
> ...





Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu heard the killer words and smiled,"Do not underestimate us genin. You killed around four Aosuki members without any trace and three genins found you its so pitiful"  Fugetsu said with a smile hoping to get the killer mad.


Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi watched what the Senju boy said. "Stop acting cocky you are brave but this is no time for talk we must keep are guard up! I never thought me a person who despises violence would have to go all out and have a killing intent."   Tenshi said looking down. She then heard him say something about a bunny and she looked up seeing a giant creepy looking stuffed bunnie that also looked like shadows. That bunny began pouring out smaller bunnies out of its mouth. The smaller bunnies look liquid like. "What!"


Fugetsu Senju

He was seeing the bunnies come out of the bigger bunny mouth and then the prison. "I have to focus this is for my clan I represent the Senju in this fight I must represent it good"  Fugetsu said with utter confidence staring the killer in the eye. Fugetsu smiled. "Cute little bunny but what happens when a bunny meets a beast!"  Fugetsu yelled pointing at the wooden prison the red haired boy was in. "Tenshi break it now!"


"Tenshi Hyuga"

Tenshi hearing what the Senju boy said gained confidence. "I will represent the Hyuga!" Tenshi then ran to the wooden prison with the boy in it and used 
Gentle Fist Style Chakra Mash hitting the prison  over and over till it smashed open. Tenshi seen the boy jump out at her but Tenshi ran to the side so the boy went flying to the bunny.


Ketsueki

Ketsueki was flying right towards all the bunnies laughing. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" Blood force its self through the palm of his hands and it formed to a whip. Ketsueki began whipping each small bunny that approached anyone. He then made blood come out of his other hand and the blood transformed to needles. He shot te needles towards the holes in the Wooden prison an a attempt to hurt the bigger bunny.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 15, 2011)

_Kyuujin Makotsu
Undisclosed Location
-Revival-










​_
_Thud.  Thud thud thud._

"Gah!"

_Thud thud.  Thud thud._

"Uwah!"

_Thud thud thud thud.  Thud thud thud._

"Oof!"

A humanoid.  Male.  Lean and muscular.  5 foot 7.  Looked to be in his early teens, probably thirteen or fourteen.  Black, spiked hair.  Tightly clenched fists, covered with sparring gauntlets.  Beads of sweat trickling down his skin, catching the little light cast from the torches within the dimly lit room.  His breathing is heavy, steady.  Around him, bodies litter t he ground.  Not dead.  Incapacitated.  Defeated.  Stricken down unprejudiced.  A stone door opened behind the boy, and seven more humans rushed in, surrounding him.  The boy lifted his head, his face concealed by the shadows cast by his bangs.  The only thing visible were his eyes.  A deep, earthy brown.

The circle of attackers tightened around him, the assailants inching closer, stepping over the bodies of their predecessors.  They have various weapons.  Swords.  Scythes.  Bo staffs.  Iron Fans.  The boy shot toward a man with a bo staff, launching his hand in an open-palm strike toward the staff, snapping the wood and hitting the man hard in his ribs, sending him rolling back.  He ducked, avoiding the wild swing of the man holding the sword, which was unusual, as it wasn't a katana.  It was a Claymore.  The boy spun, kicking the handle of the blade with the back of his foot and knocking out of the man's hand.  The man retaliated with a jab.  The boy grabbed the fist with a hand and used his other hand to grab the back of the man's head and slammed it into the ground.

Another opponent rushed forward with his scythe.  He rose it back, aiming a swing toward the boy.  The boy sidestepped the attack and aimed a powerful roundhouse kick, breaking the wooden shaft of the weapon and hitting the man powerfully in the face, slamming him to the ground.  He bent down and grabbed the man by the front of his shirt, lifting him back onto his feet before going into a flurry of hits, jabbing his stomach, kicks to his ribs, hooks to his face, finally finishing with a fierce headbutt to his nose, breaking it.  He threw the bloodied man to the ground before turning to the final one, standing with his Iron Fan.

Kyuujin shot forward, vanishing swiftly.  He grabbed both sides of the fan and tore the paper in half before dropping the broken weapon to the ground.  He grabbed the man and lifted him up in the air by his throat.  "I _really_ don't like it when people lie to me.  So if you tell me what I want to know, you'll escape unhurt... mostly."  His grip tightened around the man's neck and the man grabbed his wrist, nodding frantically.  "I'll tell you anything!"

"Good.  Where is Kazawaru?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 15, 2011)

*[???]*

"You are all just a big headache." He simply watched as they released the blood kid like he was a rabid fighting dog. He slowly started forming handsings as he stood behind the giant shadow bunny, who took the brunt attacks of the red headed kid who used his blood as a weapon.


"I hope you guys don't mind, but I'm just going to kill you quickly. Guardian." The torn asunder small animals soon pooled together and a body rose from it's pool.

"If you haven't noticed this, you gave me an advantage by being trapped in her. Not only did you give me protection against your attacks, but put yourself at a disadvantage to my jutsu." Shaking his head, he just clasped his hands together to make the Snake handseal. "Control."


----------



## Bringer (Nov 15, 2011)

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu was heard what the killer said and smiled. "Tough words" Fugetsu then seen all the bunnies form into something. The killer called it guardian. "This one seems stronger then the bunch of bunnies" Fugetsu mumbled. "We all attack at once Tenshi I will use one more attack and then go and find help. But tell me one thing. Will you be safe while I go get help". Fugetsu said in a sad serious voice. 

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi agreed with what Fugetsu said. "Dont worry about me I got this" Tenshi said with confidence.

Ketsueki

Ketsueki stared at the guardian with excitement. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" He laughed as he wanted so bad to tear up the guardian monster. Ketsueki pointed at the killer and then moved his finger towards his own neck and moved across his neck to represent that the killer will die by Ketsueki. Ketsueki then made a hand seal. He then got close enough and tried to use temporary paralysis technique on the guardian. 

"Fugetsu Senju" 

Fugetsu seen that Ketsueki tried to paralyze the guardian and then he followed up with wood style plant hold jutsu to make sure the guardian could not move. He then used the clone jutsu. "Clone go find help now I decided I could not leave my new friends behind". With those words the clone ran towards a direction for help. 

_Damn I wonder if the clone can make it to find help. Its a basic clone that can talk and run but it cant fight and dies very easily_ Fugetsu said in his head with worry. He then used Earth Release: Double Suicide Decapitation Technique.  "Lets do this!!!!" Fugetsu said grinding his wolf teeth together.


Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi seen the guardian and then ran up to it in a attempt to use. Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms on the guardian. "This should end it!!!"  Tenshi yelled in anger as she got a little closer to the guardian with the jutsu. 


Ketsueki

Ketsueki ran like a beast at the guardian right behind Tenshi but at the last second he ran to the left and charged at the prison with the killer in it. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" Ketsueki laughed as he jumped to the prison. Right before his face hitting the prison at the last second he turned into a puddle of blood while in the air. The puddle of blood went splat right on the prison. Blood was all over the prison. The blood began to move and then it went through the holes of the wooden prison. The puddle of blood was inside the prison. The blood merged back into Ketsueki. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA" Ketsueki laughed as he had a kunai pointing right at the killer neck.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 16, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "I am not a brave person, some say I am just foolish. I guessed the bravest thing could also be the biggest mistake of your life. For right now I could say I am a wonder, I still don't fit in anywhere in the Uchiha clan at all. You taught me something too, you can help you who are and where you came from. You have to look whereyour heart belongs and I am still finding my way." She gavve off the cook fish to the wolves and fried her own share of fish.
> 
> "I am protecting the sharigan, but it could start a war from what I am trying to stop and protect. How much I do, it is still not enough for anyone one to continue my own work, letting my eyes set in a jar. Now I pt myself in danger for they can get my eyes. There is a reason nobody wants to put my eyes with the shiragan in their eyes. The reason is they will not be able to see, with out using the shirgan, my eyes are damage to a point degree they are useless intill you activate the sharingan. That is the only time they can actually see anything or anyone. I want everyone thinks that in my eyes the sharingan is useless but it is not. In other words the Uchihas are rotting to the core, depending on who you meet in the clan. Some are like that, some are not as gentle and gentle or cold like me."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue nodded silently as he accepted a cooked fish from Moro. She certainly had a perspective of her clan that Nue would never have, even if he lived there. Dangerous weapons like the sharingan, people that are hell bent on controlling it, and people like Moro, stuck in the middle trying to stop the whole thing from coming apart.

"Well, I think you're brave...", Nue said with a mouthful of fish. He chewed for a bit before raising an approving eyebrow. "Hey, this fish is pretty tasty. Not bad, Moro-san. You have a career in cooking if you ever get tired of being a ninja I think."

The day drew on as the two enjoyed lunch. Despite the reflective atmosphere, the peaceful surroundings helped to set minds at ease. Having a chat over something to eat seldom failed in that regard.

"Say, Moro-san", Nue droned after a while, feeling a bit full from the fish, "what do you suppose the future holds for the ninja world? Do you think we'll make it out of the other side of this age in one piece?"

"Will we make it indeed?" said a nearby rock suddenly. Nue was so deep in thought that he was startled for a moment, not immediately registering on who the owner of the voice was.

"What the-.... Shiba-sensei?" Nue interrogated of the rock.

"Good afternoon to you, Nue-kun, and your young friend. Enjoying some quality time by the river side?" the rock teased.

"It's not like that sensei, we're just having lunch. You really surprised me just now. Where are you?"

"Hm, I'm up on the eastern slope near the quarries, just keeping an eye on things", the rock replied rather nonchalantly. Aside from the surprise factor, Nue found it unusual that Shiba-sensei would contact him in front of a visitor all of a sudden. The seasoned teacher was usually more discreet than that.

"Is something the matter sensei?" Nue asked, a little concerned. It couldn't have anything to do with Moro. She would have been intercepted long before she reached the Kurokasa front gate had there been a problem.

"Hm, I hate to bug you and your friend, but I wonder if you could do me a favour?" the rock queried.

"Yeeess?" Nue replied slowly and cautiously. He had been enjoying a relaxing afternoon with Moro, he didn't want to send her off abruptly. Despite Nue being mostly indifferent to those kinds of rules of etiquette, he liked to believe that he at least wasn't so rude as to suddenly send a visitor away.

"Hehe, don't be so stingy Nue-kun", the rock laughed. "Don't worry, it's nothing serious. Your friend can go with you if she wants. There has just been a little accident up river you see. Two boats have collided and are now stuck on a sand bank. There just needs to be a ninja or two there to make sure no one got hurt and to check that the two boat captains don't start a fist fight."

"Oh, that doesn't seem so bad. How come can't you do it sensei? You probably wouldn't even need to leave your position to oversee things", Nue offered.

"I would Nue-kun, but something has just cropped up that I need to keep a very careful eye on. What do you say? Can you help?"

"I guess so", Nue replied. He shrugged at Moro and then mentally slapped himself because it was a meaningless gesture to a blind girl. "What do you think Moro-san? Do you want to come along?"


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

Prince Noctis Lucis Ranen. A neat, formal name suited for a neat, formal teenager. His hair was so slick, it was almost like a mirror reflecting the light of the sparkling waterfall. His clothes were casual yet gave off an aura of someone that's of the upper-class. The most striking thing however were his eyes. Even if his face hold a nonchalant expression, his eyes were his mean of speaking.

"_So may I have your name?_" Noctis asked like a true gentleman as Elle recovered from the moment of silence. He didn't want to be treated like royalty and instead like an equal, and this is what Elle would do.

"Elle Aurum. I'm not from a clan so I don't have a fancy title or anything..." She mumbled towards the end before perking up with a cheerful smile. 

"So, should we get going?"

*{* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - *}*​ 
*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l LOVERS

Cael entered the house to be greeted by a very warm feeling inside. The furniture was simple and the house was small yet uncrowded. It was the house you'd expect a young couple to live in afterall.

"So _uh..._ What cake was you thinking of baking?" Cael asked, awkwardly beginning conversation.

"A cake made from the finest of herbs and fruits. There's a forest up in the highlands called Boru Boru Forest. The rare Boru Boru fruit grows there, which is said to grant vitality to those who consume it. Combined with the Angelius Herb which is used for herbal remedies, this should ensure that me and my boyfriend live for a long time!" She explained with extreme glee and excitement, while Cael gave off a forced laugh.

"Have you got the Boru Boru Fruit yet?"

"Nope, that's where we're going first!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 16, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Elle Aurum~_

_Elle Aurum_ was her name, a name that Noctis had yet heard. She also mentioned that she wasn't from any clan, feeling upset about it. Noctis didn't really care if she was from any clan just for reputation. The Prince slowly opened his eyes and looked straight across the bridge, "_I'm not too concerned if your in a clan or not. As long as you don't get held back of not being in one. You represent yourself, that's all there is to it._" Noctis stood straight up and walked towards her avoiding eye contact, looking right past her. "_I'm guessing you already know who I am. But just call me Noct._"

"_So, should we get going?_" She innocently asked him. Noctis walked past her and stopped as he reached behind her. "_Of course. We need to head to the wedding reception and brief in with the client. I guess she'll hand over some kind of note to hand it over to the person with the wedding ring._" Noctis wanted to say one more thing, something he usually doesn't say to people he just met. "_I give you my trust._" Noctis dashed into the forest expecting her to follow.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 16, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro did not know where the voice was coming from, but her wolves found out where it was coming from and sniffed the rock. She heard this guy was Nue's sensai. Her sensai was dead, from the help of the doctor and the jutsu she used. She know her sensai's eyes were in a jar somewhere that the doctor did not said the jar's whereabouts. "I don't mind helping you out Nue, it sounds helpful. I don't know about beeing a cook when I retired as a ninja, I could end up being a doctor as well. Sounds like you would marry me for my food, anyway let's get going then." Then we can spend the rest of the day together if you want." She was wondering if her wolves sould stay here or come with her, or will it scare off the two boat captains.

Moro feeled for one of the wolves, "Wolves you can come along, I would never leave a friend behind. Let's get going before the two captains kill each other, Nue." She had to let Nue lead, she was in a newer terrtiory that was not hers at all. Her wolves would seach out the rivers but did not know what they smelled like. She had never been on a boat before, but knows how to swim. "Nue, one day could you take me on a boat, for me to get eperience?" To her it sounded silly, but was one of the things she wanted to do before she left Nue's village. She followed Nue to the river that the two captains were at who was stuck on a sand bar, to her it sounded like a ok mission, like the other mission she took on to do someone a favor.

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro heard a hissing sound as the snake was only after rats in the garden, it was only a garden snake, nothing big to Moro. Moro and the wolves finish watering the garden. She walked into the stables to check on the horses to see if they were content. Moro put everything up and made sure everything was clean and origanized. She heard the crickets and grasshoppers as it was peaceful. Moro was thinking she should spend the night here under the stars. She got her sleeping bag and layed in the middle of the field as her wolf friends layed nexed to her. Her and the two wolves were already asleep as the other wolves watch out for Moro as she slept to scare away any other creature or person.

The elder women came back sometime in the morning as she saw Moro sleeping in the field. "Thankyou dear for taking care of my field and animals." Moro woke up as she noticed her client was back. "It was not a problem at all, you own a peaceful place for anyone to relax, while they do their work at your field." The elder women handed her reward, 5,000 ryo, Moro smiled as she packed her sleeping bag and headed off with her wolves to her next mission or next place to train or get another mission. She did not miss being home at all, as she did not want to look behind her it made turn her to stone. She was too content today, for a strange reason.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 16, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Takashi*
> 
> 
> Takashi looked at his sleeved as the body of the red-haired boy was starting to get paralyzed by his Temporary paralysis technique. Some strange black mist coming from it. Without even having a second to think about what would be happening to his clothes, he got distracted by the shout of the boy who, did something to free himself from the technique, something pretty impressive since not everyone would be able to break it just like that though probably the fact that he was just a weak "puppy" and his techniques weren?t as strong as that from an adult, was one of the reasons.
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

Just as he thought, the Aosuki was catching onto the ability of his spear. Though he wasn't bothered by it too much. The result would still be the same no matter what his enemy did. Diarmu wasn't one to switch to plan B so quickly. He happened to be a very stubborn person at most times like this.

The Aosuki wasn't exactly a normal person as he thought. This was probably what was normal about the boy's clan. The red-haired boy had suspected some sort of clan ability that most clans have. Although this one wasn't particularly a very normal ability. The attacks he had used failed, however they showed they definitely could strike their target.

"Sorry, but you cheap little jutsu wasn't anything special. Don't expect it to be working again." Diarmu stated with a sharp smirk across his mouth. Like a shark hungry to tear it's food to pieces. "Next time you won't be so lucky in dodging, bastard." Diarmu cursed as the spear was held tightly in one of his hands. His knees bent for to move quickly for any incoming attacks. The spear-user wasn't a slacker in speed himself either, the spear being even faster.

Diarmu wasn't intimidated by his enemy simply just stating he was getting serious.  He was excited for what was going to come next. However, he could hardly even tell that anyways. Before he knew it, the Aosuki was already beneath him and passed the tip of his spear. The spearman cursed at how sudden he appeared, the hand stretching for his chest.

His black sandals pushing off of the grass and aiming to send him away from the strike. However, even with that the stretched hand tears through the side of his arm. "GAH!!!" Diarmu clenches as his arm leaks blood, though still functional, very painful. His feet slide across the dirt, leaving a small trail of dust as he keeps the distance fair enough. "Now that was pretty good," Diarmu compliments as he stares at his foe, almost asking for more.

"But you right, it is time to get serious," As Diarmu says this, one can notice that there are sharp scales growing along the spear. This is caused by the fighting it's been doing up till now. Although that isn't what is important, a black mist emits from the spear and starts swirling around Diarmu's body. He becomes buffer, veins almost pop and his yellow eyes intensify. Diarmu's aura has suddenly become more menacing.

Insanity is driven into Diarmu, his speed and power intensifying. "Your right, this spear is dangerous. It's name is _Gaiwaru: The Cursed Tail of the Black Dragon_, not only does it slowly degenerate the cells as you saw before, but..." At that time, Diarmu almost disappears from sight and swoops above the Aosuki...

"_Tiānt?ng...._" 
Diarmu uses the blunt end of the spear and strikes it down towards the inside of his opponents collarbone with all of his weight, in order to push him down to his knees and stun him. While using the Aosuki as the platform, Diarmu swings down towards his enemy's behind. While still falling down to the ground, he swings his body and the spear, aiming to decapitate his opponent from behind.

"_Bāh?n!!!_"

*Tiānt?ng Bāh?n (Heaven Scar)*

"It makes me faster and stronger!!"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 17, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "I don't mind helping you out Nue, it sounds helpful. I don't know about beeing a cook when I retired as a ninja, I could end up being a doctor as well. Sounds like you would marry me for my food, anyway let's get going then." Then we can spend the rest of the day together if you want."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

"Ahem", Nue coughed. Moro's forthright comment had taken him a bit by surprise, causing him to choke a little on his fish. "Well, if you have some medical talents it would be good of you to come along in case anyone was injured", Nue said tactfully as he tried to steer the conversation. He quickly quenched the cooking fire and packed his gear away in his satchel before indicating a path along the river.

"Thanks again!" said the rock (Shiba-sensei) as they left the lunch spot.




> "Wolves you can come along, I would never leave a friend behind. Let's get going before the two captains kill each other, Nue." She had to let Nue lead, she was in a newer terrtiory that was not hers at all. Her wolves would seach out the rivers but did not know what they smelled like. She had never been on a boat before, but knows how to swim. "Nue, one day could you take me on a boat, for me to get eperience?"



"Sure. If that's what you want. I don't have my own boat but I'm sure my parents would let us ride on theirs. We can go all the way to the sea if you want. It has been a few years since I have been there. It's pretty amazing. There's really nothing like the sea breeze".

The two walked along a path which was rocky, but easily traverse-able. Beside them, the river flowed serenely with various little boats traveling up and down. It wasn't long before they reached the scene of the accident. Two large barges had tried to gun for the same gap between the shore and a sand bank in the middle of the river. It looked like the two captains didn't want to yield right-of-way, causing both to become stranded on the shallow shoreline, one boat caught on the other, pinning both on the shore.

As Nue and Moro approached the scene, it was clear that tensions were high. The two boat captains stood on the edge of the decks of each others' boat, gritting teeth and clenching fists. Behind each captain stood their crews. Two groups of big, burly men numbering 15 strong each. As the captains postured, the crews were also at the ready, sporting for a fight. On the far river bank, a small crowd had gathered to watch the commotion.

Due to the size of the sand bank, river traffic moved passed it in two lanes running on opposite sides. Boats moving up the river went on the left and boats coming down the river moved on the right. The massive sizes of the two stricken barges effectively blocked the right-hand lane as they were lodged side by side. The crash was already disrupting river traffic as now boats coming downstream had to try and squeeze a turn to get through the left lane which was holding up boats wanting to go upriver.

"Haaah, what a mess..." Nue sighed. A quick look at the decks of the two boats didn't reveal anyone injured, though even if they were, the two crews probably wanted to fight each other more than tending to their injuries.

"... you know what? I think I've had just about enough of you!" the one captain shouted. He was a short, fat man, but his bulging arms showed that he was very strong.

"Well that's a coincidence!" the other captain responded sarcastically. "I was just thinking that I had had enough of your ridiculous face!" The second captain was much taller. Not as bulky as the fat captain, but he seemed just as strong.

"Weelll~ then. What are you gonna do about it?" the fat captain asked. In ruffian parlance: it was about to go down.

"Hey, hey! Calm down guys", Nue shouted from the river bank. "There's no need for this. You're holding up traffic. Let us help you free your boats and everyone can get on with their day".

"Shut up, pipsqueak, this has nothing to do with you", said the tall captain.

"Come on, don't be like that", Nue responded, trying to bring calm to the situation. "Look, I'm from-"

"We know where you're from", the short captain interrupted. "We know what that mask means and it doesn't matter. This is between river captains, and this river captain has decided that this lanky bastard need to be taught a less-"

The fat captain didn't get a chance to finish his sentence before the tall captain punched him square in the mouth, sending his massive form flying back onto his boat. All at once the two crews erupted into fisticuffs. It was a total brawl.

"Ah crap. Hey Moro-san. You take the tall captain's crew and I'll take the short captain's crew. These guys aren't going to stop until they've beat each other silly and then there will be no one to move their boats." As he said this Nue had already jumped the bank and was running on the water surface towards one of the boats. "Don't be too rough with them. They're not ninja, just regular people, plus we need them to move their boats..." Nue called over his shoulder.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 17, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro heard what was going on between the two boat captains as it turn out to be a all out brawl. She heard what Nue said has not to beat up the captains like ninja, they were only ordiary people on the coast. Moro jump onto the water and ran on the water's surface to get to the tall captain's boat. She did a few handseals as she was only to get the captain's attention to make him wet his pants in a ninja like way. Moro jumped on to the boat, she did a few handseals to make a great fire ball hitting the water cloestest to the tall man boat with out damaging the boat. Moro created steam around the tall man's boat. Her wolf howled, the crew was confused. "Move your ship before I tortured you to the depths of the river. I come rom Hell and I am just another demon looking to take lost souls like yours Captain."

The captain and it's crew started screaming in fear as they got their orders and moved out quickly as they did not want to face her at all for pulling that stunt. Moro jumped off the moving ship as the tall man looked white as ever moving up the river. Her wolf jumped into the river with Moro, she did a few handseals to walk abouve the water and run to shore with the wolf on her shoulders. Moro was wet from the water, she shook it off with wolf at herside. She was waiting for Nue to hurry up with the short man's boat. She as laughing inside for the joke she pulled on the captain, but would keep it insdie for now. Moro picked up her staff that the wolf had in his mouth she was thinking it made have slip from the water, glad she had a good friend like the wolf to track it down for her. She held the slippy staff in her hands to let it dry, before putting on her back again. She was wondering if Nue had any stronger rope than she had.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue smiled as he saw Moro set off behind him, heading for the tall captain's boat. He hopped up on to the short captain's boat and took stock of the situation. The two crews were locked in heated combat, trying their best to knock each others' teeth out on the swaying boat decks, a feat of hooliganism they were actually rather skilled at.

Nue was considering where to jump into the fray when suddenly, a loud roar built over the boat squabble followed by a really loud bang. The fight briefly stopped as the crewmen were shocked from their fury for a moment. Nue had glimpsed just in time, a big fireball smacking into the water close to the boats, causing a jet of steam followed by a rain of river spray.

Nue was taken aback for a moment by the sound he loved most, the patter of the little droplets against his mask, just like the rain...

_Thank you Moro-san, you made a good sound._

Realizing that the two crews had stopped in the spray caused by the fireball, Nue jumped into action. "Thanks for the diversion Moro-san", Nue said quietly to himself. "Shock and awe huh? I can work with that..."

Even though Nue was by no means a taijutsu expert, the distraction Moro had provided was more than enough for him. He went through the short captain's crew in short order, utilizing Kurokasa-style Yawara to bring them to the deck hard. By the time the crew realized Nue's interference, he already had the advantage. The fight had fractured somewhat as the tall captain's crew were left in a panic, scurrying around their boat like rats. 

_Moro really did a number on them..._

Having subdued five of the short captain's crew, the rest lost their will to fight. All this had happened before the short captain had fully recovered from the punch he received from his opposite number earlier.

"That sonuvabit-", the captain muttered as he tried to stand while still clutching his aching jaw when he was promptly halted by the feeling of a hand on his temple. It was Nue's.

"If you know of Kurokasa, then you know of some of our techniques right? The _resonating echo drill_ for instance..." Nue blankly stated. He was bluffing of course since he was still a way off from mastering that taijutsu technique. There was no way for the boat captain to know this though. All he saw in front of him was a Kurokasa ninja. 

The captain simply nodded slowly. He had heard of the technique, and judging by his sudden stillness, he knew what it did as well. Nue was glad that his mask concealed his age to better maintain the ruse.

"I really don't want to have to put you to sleep", Nue continued. "You really wouldn't like it. Can we please end this squabble and get on with the day? You can file for an arbitrator at Kurokasa village if you like, but starting a fight in the middle of the river is really unacceptable."

"A-as you wish..." the short captain stuttered cautiously. He was still keenly aware of and focused on Nue's hand at his temple.

"Good", Nue sighed. "I am glad we could sort that out. Since you're heading down river though, you've given me an idea..."

Nue moved from the captain and stood on the edge of the boat to find Moro. She was standing on the bank with her wolves. Even from this far away, Nue could tell that she was completely drenched.

_What did that girl get up to... we'll have to get her clothes dried back at the village before she gets sick._

"Hey, Moro-san!" Nue called out to her. "You said that you wanted to ride on a boat right? How about this one? Just as a little starter? I'm sure the captain won't mind giving us a lift back to Kurokasa village."

Behind Nue the captain simply nodded visibly. He had already caught on that it wasn't a request. The taller captain's crew had calmed down a bit and were begrudgingly going about their work of extricating the boats from each other. Nue waved at Moro to use the taller captain's boat as a bridge to get to him on the short captain's boat. The latter's boat had a big open area right in the front of the barge where Nue and Moro could sit on the way down the river.


----------



## Laix (Nov 19, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

Noctis gave a quick briefing of what they were to do, which was head to the wedding reception and meet the client. He added that she'll hand over some kind of note to hand it over to the person with the wedding ring. Sounded simple enough.

He then paused for a moment, his eyes still looking right past her.

"_I give you my trust._"

Before she even got a chance to respond, he had already dashed off for the forest, obviously expecting her to follow. Elle nodded calmly to herself before sprinting off behind him.  Noctis dashed into the forest expecting her to follow.


*{* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - *}*​ 
*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l LOVERS

They soon returned back to the house, their arms full of herbs and fruits to make the delicious cake. It wasn't as boring or difficult as it sounded at first. Cael's helpful personality helped make what could be something boring into something that was for a goal. His goal was to make his father proud of him, and hopefully change what Kyuujin thought of him. If this meant helping a girl bake a cake for her darling boyfriend then so be it.

"Right! Now, we start making! If you lay the ingredients out on the table, I'll get the bowls and stuff out. Got that?" She grinned as she put the baskets of ingredients on the floor next to Cael, before skipping into the small kitchen. 

"O-Okay!" He nodded before picking up both of the heavy baskets at once. He struggled at first, nearly dropping them but used sheer will to drag himself over towards her. 
_
'I have to make myself look like a man! I can't be a pussy about this!'_

"Here you go!" He wheezed, putting the baskets down on the kitchen floor and beginning to put the ingredients into two seperate bowls: Fruits and plants. The girl gave him a reassuring smile that he was doing good.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 19, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro heard tht the boat captain came to agreement, she heard Nue that she could ride back down river on a boat. "That sounds cool Nue." She jumped onto the tall captain's boat and used it like a bridge to fet to the short captain boat. "Don't worry about my wolves, when I howled they come running." She sat by Nue as they enjoyed themselves on the short captain's boat. "You are one of the nicer guys I have met to make this happen for me to rise on a boat." She had a true smile on her face as she was relaxed. She heard the drip drops coming off her dress, they felt colder than from the river of the Uchiha village. "I guess the rivers up here are colder than the ones back at my village."

She sneeze and hope she did not get a cold or even sick. She was doubting Nue would take care of her. "It is nice to enjoyed something like this from time to time." She guess she would end up spending the night here after all. She guess she had to find Romulus to check up on the healing of her eyes, she was thinking he traveled around to help others in a bad situation or something like that. She turn her head to see what Nue was going to say. She was thinking would he be teased if he took her back to the ninja collage. She was doubting it as most ninja's at that place may have different reactions towards Nue instead of his parents. Moro never knew what would happen, as everyday was a new adventure.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 19, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Noctis dashed through the forest not paying attention to the environment around him, instead thinking of what had happened to him when he met Elle. For some reason, Noctis was reminded of his happiness from long ago when he had looked into her eyes. "_There's something about her that made me remember something from before... I can't clearly put my tongue on it... She's the first person that has almost made me feel something... But why?!_" Noctis deeply thought but knowing he has a mission to complete, he set this aside for later. 

Noctis had arrived at the wedding reception, seeing people rushing from one place to another. "_Seems like they have yet to finish preparing for this wedding huh?_" The Prince looked behind him seeing that Elle hasn't gotten here yet, "_Did I happen to be too fast for her to keep up?_" Noctis turned around and peeked through the front entrance only to see a 7 foot tall man with a pissed off look. "_Oi! What do you think your doing trying to get into this wedding without showing me your invitation?! Show me your invitation or get the hell out of here and go back to wherever you came from!_" 

Noctis looked at him with an expressionless face and simply replied, "_It would not be wise to yell at someone who agreed to help the groom run an very important errand._" The tall man grabbed Noctis by his white shirt beneath his vests and lifted him up, "_You trying to make such a dumbass excuse to get in?! How stupid do you think I am?_" Noctis had no concern of his situation since he knew that he could easily take him down but chose not to and responded, "_Very, considering you are taking everything out of account. May I ask, who are you supposed to be? A guard for this wedding? Wouldn't a Guard know of who goes in and who goes out prior to this wedding? Hasn't the groom informed you of a ninja coming for briefing? If not then I certainly know you aren't the right man for this job._" The tall man was angered by this and raised his fist towards Noctis.

Another person had called out, "_Gurell, stand down!_" The tall man holding Noctis by his shirt had looked behind him and sighed. He slowly let go of Noctis without speaking and lowered him until the Prince could feel his feet on the ground. The person behind the tall man named Gurell had came running towards them, "_I'm very sorry! I forgot to mention that we had two shinobi coming here to help me out. I am terribly sorry! My name is Oz, the groom of this wedding and the client who sent out the help request_" The man named Oz had signalled Gurell to leave the area, so he did muttering angrily to himself. "_Speaking of which, where is the other shinobi I had requested._" 

Noctis looked behind him and saw Elle appear into the scene, "_That would be her._" Noctis suddenly fell into the state he was in when he first had met her. Somewhere deep inside Noctis, he felt happy because he was reminded of before. Somehow her eyes, her blue eyes had done that. Noctis quickly averted his eyes to the side, "_Elle, I do apologize if I went ahead, did you get lost?_"


----------



## River Song (Nov 19, 2011)

*Ayame And Sayuri Sato*
_And so it begins._

The Air was cool as it wiped the faces of Ayame and Sayuri, they stood together, they looked almost nothing like each other but anyone with eyes could see the bond between the two, their eyes held the same burning passion, looking up at the door expectedly, and the gong chimed, it chimed 5 times.

The door flew open on the last gong, as the entire clan held their breath as the manstepped out, the atmosphere in the air was tense as they separated into a line. It was their Horoshi Sato, the head of their clan.

All eyes were focused solely on their clan leader, his face stern and his eyes bold, if he was ever professional it was now. ? My friends today is the day of purification!? his voice anoounced, the booming timbre seeming to echo of the very trees themselves.

?The day we separate the strong form the weak,  The determined from the timid. The warriors from the civilians!? He looked at them. His eyes were hard as they stared down upon them ?Then let us t toast to this occasion.?He said gesturing to the Glasses of wine that were on the surrounding tables. Smiling at the seemingly light beginning they all grabbed a glass and raised it, Sayuri Included.

?To Purity!? Horoshi shouted 

?To Purity!?


----------



## River Song (Nov 20, 2011)

*Ayame and Sayuri*
_The First Trial_

They all drank taking deep swigs from the wine, draining threir cup. Horoshi Smiled, as hewatched the first glass drop from someone?s hand.

?Now my friends you have probably realised the wine is poisoned. This is your first test, a test of durability and resourcefulness. There are just about 100 people in our clan. The Last twenty-five standing will pass this trial.
Ayame choked trying to cough the liquid back up, it was some sort of paralytic, she could feel her fingertips go numb. Sayuri wasn?t much better, her toes were numb and she had began running around.

This was an unusual test instead of being split into age groups they were all being shoved in together. She was running around now, trying to see what the other people were doing. Ayame on the other hand was standing perfectly still, taking deep breaths to calm herself down, panicking and running brought up the heart-beat, a higher pulse the faster the poison travels.

Her medical ninjutsu wasn?t strong enough to stop this but she could try. She raised a green coated hand to her heart and waited, trying to slow down the poison. The first people were dropping, some of the younger ones, then it was the older ones.

Sayuri?s leg was giving in now and she rested on the table of goblets to stay aloft but her hands were becoming weak as well.
 Ayame was slowly breathing; she was counting now, only ten people left to drop. 

_9.8.7.6.5.4._

And Sayuri Fell her limbs crashing to the ground with a thud, anger on her face. She had lost.

_2...1_

The last person fell and Ayame was still standing. She wanted to go help her sister but she was afraid that she would fall.

Then Horoshi stepped back into the centre ?Well done my Friends, you have passed the first test!?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 20, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "You are one of the nicer guys I have met to make this happen for me to rise on a boat." She had a true smile on her face as she was relaxed. She heard the drip drops coming off her dress, they felt colder than from the river of the Uchiha village. "I guess the rivers up here are colder than the ones back at my village."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

"Hehe, I don't know if that makes me a nice guy or anything, it was just a good coincidence. The captain is the 'nice guy' ", Nue laughed, looking over his shoulder at the captain who was just giving him nasty looks in return. With the crews' attention focused on getting underway rather than fighting, it wasn't long before both barges were slowly making their way down river, keeping a safe distance between each other this time.

Nue nodded as Moro commented about the river. "Yeah this river flows down from further north. The mountains there are really cold, and the river doesn't get much warmer even all the way down here. It's not that great for swimming, but the cold fresh water brings a lot of life to this region." Moro's subsequent sneeze, confirmed Nue's concern when he saw her on the bank earlier.

_Thought so..._

"That's what you get for being so flashy", Nue chuckled as he shook his head. "We'll have to get your clothes dry before you get any worse. Luckily, the boat ride won't take too long. I can set you up at my house if you like. Since I stay at the college and my parents are away, you can wait there in peace while your clothes dry."

As Nue predicted, it didn't take long for the big barge to creep slowly along side the Kurokasa village dock. To Nue's surprised there seemed to be a bit of commotion on the dock as villagers moved back and forth and chattered away like something was going to be happening today. Nue hopped off the barge and waited for Moro while he looked around, trying to see what everyone was waiting for.

"Thanks for your help Nue-kun", said a nearby barrel. "River traffic restored and no one hurt. Nicely done".

"Thank you Shiba-sensei", Nue responded to his enigmatic teacher. "Say, what is going on here? I haven't heard of any festivals happening at the dock."

"Hmm", the barrel sighed. "Word just got out. Apparently the village elders have acquired 'it'. It's supposedly being delivered today..."

Nue heaved a troubled sigh. It was difficult to know what to think about the situation anymore. All he or any other Kurokasa nin could do was trust in the Hawk Moth. "The old man must really be worried..." Nue said, deep concern laced in his voice.

"Aye", the barrel replied. "Stay safe Nue-kun. You and your friend."

"Thanks sensei", Nue replied before turning to Moro. "This way Moro-san."

***​
The village of Kurokasa was certainly an odd architectural sight. All the buildings were nothing but stone and glass, composed of straight geometric shapes. With the lack of wood to burn, the town was powered by gas from underground, something which Kurokasa sound techniques made easy to find and tap.

Nue led Moro through close yet well lit streets to his family home. Like other buildings in Kurokasa, it was a very narrow block-like structure which looked deceptively small from the outside. After fidgeting with the door for a bit, Nue managed to open it and welcome Moro inside. The air inside was stuffy as no one had been living there for a while. With his parents away on business, Nue did not really bother returning home. His whole life was at the college.

"Wow, it really has been a while..." Nue coughed, waving away some dust as he made his way to some windows. Having gotten them open, he darted up the stairs to his room, inviting Moro to follow, to find a spare kimono that he used to wear. Nue's room was small and simple. The floor was covered by plain tatami mats. The only furniture in the room was a single cupboard and a low table with a pillow instead of a chair. There was a rolled up old fuuton in the corner and a few pages of calligraphy on the walls, work from Nue's youth.

"I hope this is ok", he said handing Moro the plain gray garment. "It's just temporary until your clothes dry. You can change in my room. I'll go and prepare the bath for you." Nue closed the door and went to the upper most floor which was a partially outdoor area surrounded by a screen where people could bathe in private.

The bath was like a large clay pot with a gas burner beneath it and covered by a kind of reed/bamboo roof. Having lit the burner and leaving the bath to fill with water. Nue went down to his closed room door. "The bath is on the roof", he said through the door. "You can leave your wet clothes on the chair when you are done. I'll dry them while you take a bath. The sooner you get in the hot water the better."


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 20, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was lead to Nue's house and a robe, to her anything was fine to her. She took off her wet clothes and wet head band. She guess she could not take of the bandages just yet. She pulled on the robe and headed up to the roof. "Thankyou Nue, I own you big time." She felt her feet under a hard roof top. She took of her robe and enter the bath as she felt warm already. She heard a female wolf howled and she know that Romulus was around, he would always travel with his own pack of wolves. The black female wolf ws standing on her two back legs. Moro searched for the wolf's neck and read the message from Romulus.

Romulus was sitting on the side of the house, he noticed the difference in this area instead of the Uchiha village. He was here for a check up for Moro to see if her eyes were still in the healing stage or she destroyed her eyes again. He heard his female wolf howled to report back to him. He knocked on Nue's parents house. "A doctor for a house call. I wait for Moro to see how her eyes are today, you have a very intersting town." Moro yawned as she finished up her warm bath and dry off and headed down stairs to see where Nue was doing and if Romulus had arrived to check up on her situation. She had to do something special for Ne, as he done a lot for her today. She enter into the kitchen and started to make dinner for Nue as it was late anyway. She had to come up with something else than cook for Nue, but it was the only thing she could come up with.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue had retrieved Moro's wet garments and had set them up in front of the gas heater which usually warmed the house during winter. To his surprise, a knock came at the door from a visitor announcing himself as Moro's doctor.

_Making a house call? What the-_

Nue then suddenly remembered Moro's explanation about other members of her village being after her eyes. Could it be that this person was someone posing as Moro's doctor? How the hell did he find her in this house of all places? Nue quickly picked up the _Locust Mask_ and placed it over his face before stealing close to the door, keeping it closed and standing with his back against it in a kind of cover position.

"_Cicada Song_", Nue whispered. The sound jutsu gave him a clear view of the man outside the door as well as a group of wolves that seemed to be with him. As Nue was considering what to do he noticed Moro coming down the stairs, seemingly heading to the kitchen.

"Psst, Moro-san", Nue hissed, trying to discreetly get the girl's attention. Despite not being an expert, Nue's ability to throw his voice was good enough that Moro would be able to hear him clearly even though he was whispering. "There is some guy outside claiming to be your 'doctor'. Are we in danger?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 21, 2011)

*[???]*

The guardian shot away making its form separate in many cylinder shapes dodging all attacks. It then manifested itself in the air and aimed its claws at both ninja that were left standing in front of it. A single moment later its arms and claws stretched the mass as if they were to strike both at the same time. While that happened the red-haired boy managed to make it inside the prison. "Is a spider cornered when you walk into its web, children?" The guardian's claws entrapped both genin. The darkness inside the prison was a second line of defense when he saw how blood splattered over the prison.The shadow ninja had held a single sign while the red-haired boy stabilized inside and held a kunai to his throat.  The room was in control by the shadow figure and thickened it to an extent that the boy was stuck in place, unable to move from the pressure it exerted. "Now watch them, *DIE* lamb." The holes were now bright as day when he could now see what is going on outside of the prison. Where the technique landed and now was becoming ever closer to its prey.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 21, 2011)

*Gackt and Hikari LT*
New Partner

Gackt sat idly on the floor while he awaited for his sensei to arrive from his morning stroll. Gackt placed his hand behind his head as he laid down near the entrances floor. Today would be the day were he would assign him a new partner along with sending both of them on a task, a mission he would recover personally for the two. Gackt felt indifferent, he wouldn't care who his ally would be, however hi sensei told him it had to be special. Someone that could be able to handle when he "starts to forget." Gackt himself did not understand this and so he calmly just let the though disperse form his mind. In moments time the door that stood before him slid open, revealing the long beard old man along with another that stood behind him.

"...Out of all the people." 

Gackt spewed this words out of his mouth after witnessing who stood behind the old man. The only thing that could come out of him mouth was a small sight followed by a rub on the back of hi head.

"Yeah... It's good to see you too Gackt..."

"The pleasure is mutual, Hikari."

The two are glaring with each other, their eyes having a ferociousness engagement, battling out with their stare. The old man stands between the two the two lost their focus the moment the old man cut their line of vision between the two, the looked up to him, he was firm and hand his hand crossed. He looked down towards the young man who sat next to him, he extended his arm towards him, in his hand he held a piece of paper 



> Lonely
> Client: Ru
> Rank: D
> Reward: 8+1p----> 5,000 ryo
> Description:...Help...I need things from the forest to make a doll...My mom and dad said its okay as long as I have a strong ninja with me...



Gackt held the piece of paper in his hands the old man confident that he would understand did not say anything and headed towards the outside to train the other children. Gackt read the mission a thoroughly as he could, but it was just a simple mission, just to accompany a small girl to get a few supplies in the forest.

Hikari walked next to him leaning towards the piece of paper. Their faces formed a frown as they both did a simultaneous sigh.

"Is this mission really worth two people to do?"

"I hoped that sensei would at least consider our strength"

another sigh escaped their lips, Hikari walked in front of Gackt, extended her arm and helped Gackt stand from the ground. They didn't necessarily had a linking for each other, but out of the respect of their sensei they would tolerate each other, the worlds don't come out of their mouths, but in their stare in was totally visible, they glared at each other for awhile, still holding their hand together.

"...Don't be a bother."

"Shut up. Wasn't it I who beat you a few months ago."

"You just had a stroke of luck."

"You just sucked."  

Their hands started to tighten, trying to make the other give in over they pain though both stood firm, after  awhile their hands separated... Gackt walked out the door, Hikari followed them. They were now heading towards the mission area.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 21, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro heard Nue as she steped out of the kitchen, stepped next to Nue and whisper back. "It could be him, he could show up at any point of time." Moro was thinking to test this guy who showed up at this house. Romulus was thinking it was best to shattered the window with one of his wolves to get Moro attention. Atleast he knows she was still alive, she was on his sucide watch, he did not want time to be wasted on anyone at all. "Moro, if you want the MS find me when you are ready for it's power after you master the Sharigan." He left as he looked behind him as he sniffs the air for any sign of trouble for the Uchiha girl.

"I guess it was really my doctor, I can't take cances of his mistake of him leading any other clan member of mine here too. Any one size the Uchiha can hunt me down for my eyes." See was thinking some of Nue's clan members would want the Sharigan if the word got out. Moro howled to get her wolves to start searching around the house for any other intruders for being parniod, to her it was cation. Romulus was on the look out as well as he search the village as well. He was starting to feel like he was only watching over Moro. Moro looked at Nue as she had a feeling nobody else would bother herfor now about the shiragan, but she was in deep thoughts of her own.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 21, 2011)

*Gackt and Hikari LT*
New Partner

The two youth walked along towards their destination, not a single word had been spoken ever since they left the home of their Sensei. Gackt had this dull expression a crossed his face, one hand inserted into his pockets while the other was rubbing the back of his head. Nothing really crossed his mind. He was more focused on bringing this mission to an end.

Hikari, who walked a few step behind him, had been mentally planing a strategy for both of them in her mind. She had fought Gackt and read his movements ever since their were assigned training partners. However these two never got along well, Gackt never understood emotions, however he felt some type of annoying ring on his head every time he laid eyes on this girl.... Like nails coursing through a chalk board.

Hikari hands were behind her back, her step matched those of Gackt's however she did not walked beside him. She didn't trust Gackt completely, she has seen that other demonic side on him, it worse than that thing that was placed on her...

Her hand makes its way towards her chest, placing her hand there she is reminded of that marking, of that disgusting chakara that this thing emanates...

Gackt eyes move towards Hikari. His eyes dim a bit the moment he noticed a small frown cross her lips, follow by that action of placing her hand where her heart.

"Is the Curse Mark bothering you?"   

She shakes her head side to side. Her eyes lift towards Gackt's, Their eyes meet and she asks him:

"Do you even know that hidden power of yours."

"You mean 'Berserk'?"

She nods.

"I know about it. However I do not know how to properly control it. I know it's a dangerous thing that would allow me to even harm comrades."

"...Sorta like my Curse Mark."

"Yes, I guess. I turn into a beast. But at least you haven't turned into those disgusting creatures yet."

"It will happen eventually though."

"Not if you manage to control it"

A silence suddenly struck between the two young ninja. Gackt eyes moved away as well as Hikari's. Both started towards officiate direction form each other. They released a small sigh. This was an awkward moment. Both though as they finally reached the small house the direction on the mission led them to. 

Gackt knocked on the door to be met with a small child and her mother. 

"Um... Yeah, we were told to accompany someone from this house towards the forest?"

"Oh my she actually went that far?"

"What do you mean?"

"It's nothing... Ru, your ninja friends are here."

A small girl with light pink-ish colored hair walked out the door, she wore glasses and had pig tails and she seemed around the age of 10. She had a look at the two ninja and said...

"...This is it? I thought I asked for a strong ninja! Not two weak looking one to compensate for one!"

Vein crossed on both fo the young ninja's forehead.

"Whatever, if you're ready let's head out."

The little gilr walked ahead of the two. Gackt and Hikari remained silent and continued to follow this girl towards her destination.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 21, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "I guess it was really my doctor, I can't take cances of his mistake of him leading any other clan member of mine here too. Any one size the Uchiha can hunt me down for my eyes."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue's brow creased into a frown. He wasn't sure what to make of what Moro said.

"Your doctor randomly travels around the countryside?" Nue asked somewhat cynically. "Well if you know him, I guess its alright, though I wish you had told me that someone like that might just randomly show up. Anyway, it seems he is gone for now..."

_I wonder if this is person is what Shiba-sensei was keeping an eye on, or was it something else..._

As Nue went over the doctor's little diatribe in his head, something occurred to him about the exchange. 

"Hey Moro-san, what is this 'MS' he was talking about? Your clan is very confusing."


----------



## Bringer (Nov 21, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *[???]*
> 
> The guardian shot away making its form separate in many cylinder shapes dodging all attacks. It then manifested itself in the air and aimed its claws at both ninja that were left standing in front of it. A single moment later its arms and claws stretched the mass as if they were to strike both at the same time. While that happened the red-haired boy managed to make it inside the prison. "Is a spider cornered when you walk into its web, children?" The guardian's claws entrapped both genin. The darkness inside the prison was a second line of defense when he saw how blood splattered over the prison.The shadow ninja had held a single sign while the red-haired boy stabilized inside and held a kunai to his throat.  The room was in control by the shadow figure and thickened it to an extent that the boy was stuck in place, unable to move from the pressure it exerted. "Now watch them, *DIE* lamb." The holes were now bright as day when he could now see what is going on outside of the prison. Where the technique landed and now was becoming ever closer to its prey.




Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi seen the so called guardian coming right for her and the Senju boy. Time slowed down,she did not know what was happening. Her body just moved,she pushed the Senju out of the way. "ROTATION!!" The girl yelled defending against the guardian as her body span around and the justu activated. "Fugetsu save the boy"! Tenshi yelled.

Ketsueki

Ketsueki could not move,he had no idea what was going on. He wanted to scratch his head out of confusion but he could not. Ketsueki just smiled and laughed knowing that the killer would make his move. 'AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" the boy laughed waiting to be attacked.

Fugetsu Senju

Being pushed out of the way and hearing the girls words to save the boy he ran toward the wooden prison. He then heard what the killer said. "Enough with the animal puns. You tell me should a spider be cornered if insects enters its web"  Fugetsu said with a smirk and then throw kunai with explosive bombs at the prison. *BOOM!!!!* Fugetsu covered his ears because of the loud explosion that could be heard from miles away as the wooden prison broke from the front side. Fugetsu prepared hand seals. 

_Hopefully I have the chakara to do this_ 

Fugetsu said in his head. "Plant hold jutsu!!" Fugetsu said. Vines and plants entered the broken wooden caged and pulled out Ketsueki to safety. 


_My clone better find reinforcements fast. We are being overwhelmed. This man is letting this strange summon do all the work._ Fugetsu said in his head with sweat dropping down his forehead.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 21, 2011)

Takashi


Kenju Tohno said:


> *Diarmu Duihan*
> 
> Insanity is driven into Diarmu, his speed and power intensifying. "Your right, this spear is dangerous. It's name is _Gaiwaru: The Cursed Tail of the Black Dragon_, not only does it slowly degenerate the cells as you saw before, but..." At that time, Diarmu almost disappears from sight and swoops above the Aosuki...
> 
> ...



Takashi looked expectantly at whatever Diarmu could do, his attack before barely failed because of the effort of the red-haired youngster only allowing the Aosuki to land the hit on the side of the arm of his opponent though it didn?t have the desired effect at all since it was still functional"Tch..."he tsked at the failure of his attack, Diarmu was really strong but he was just starting as well. Hearing at the spear wielder saying that he would get serious too, his smile came back to his face he really wanted to see it, the real potential of that boy.

Suddenly, scales started to grow on Diarmu?s spear together with a black mist coming out from it as well. After that the changes on the boy became notorious and then the explanation that could only turn the already mad Takashi into a time bomb because of all the excitement. The speed and strength of the attacks was just magnificent as he could barely avoid the first one, catching the violent breeze caused by the second. Takashi heard those words, faster and stronger? that was fun. if he thought that just being fast and strong was enough to take him down, he was too way off of reality.

Moving his body backwards he got just the perfect distance where he would be hit by the stick of the spear instead of the edge."....."using his arm as a shield he stopped the attack the was about to land lethally on his neck, the strength of it making his move a little from his spot. Quickly he took the spear with both hand and let it rest on his shoulder"Kishishshi"he laughed a little"Faster and stronger, you say?"Takashi said confident in himself"Don?t screw around with me, shithead!"he stated "The fact that you become faster and stronger with that shit doesn?t mean...." he said holding the spear with more strength"That you are faster or stronger than me!!!"he shouted and using his shoulder he prompted the spear raising it together with Diarmu on the peak still grabbing it. Then he launched both the weapon and his opponent with all his strength toward a tree.

Immediately the Aosuki threw a bunch of shuriken after the boy_"Manipulated shuriken technique"_.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 21, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Takashi
> 
> 
> Takashi looked expectantly at whatever Diarmu could do, his attack before barely failed because of the effort of the red-haired youngster only allowing the Aosuki to land the hit on the side of the arm of his opponent though it didn?t have the desired effect at all since it was still functional"Tch..."he tsked at the failure of his attack, Diarmu was really strong but he was just starting as well. Hearing at the spear wielder saying that he would get serious too, his smile came back to his face he really wanted to see it, the real potential of that boy.
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

SWOOSH
SWOOSH

Both of his strikes had missed their marks for The Aosuki's life. It didn't matter too much, he would eventually get the mark. His speed has increased, although the side effects of his insanity seem to slightly mess up the spearman's precision. He has to make sure to keep his mind in check so that he dosen't do anything rash or stupid. A fatal mistake could end up taking his life.

He can tell just by looking at the mentally unstable boy. This guy is surely to dangerous to be left alone and get stronger. A guy like this has to be killed right her and now. From the looks of it, his opponent is pretty confident in his speed and strength. Diarmu dosen't truly care about that, his spear will his the point of death no matter what.

Then his spear was caught, Diarmu gave a sudden surprised look. It's not because he managed to catch it, but because he even attempted to catch it. 
_What a fucking idiot,_ Diarmu devilishly smiled to himself on the inside. The Aosuki didn't waste much time to try to throw him at a tree. At that time was when multiple sharp scales sprouted along the spear from where his foe held it, cutting the Aosuki's palms.

His body was headed for tree but he quickly changed his situation. With a flipping of the body, Diarmu's feet landed against the wood and immediately pushed off. Hurling at him full speed were multiple shuriken. The black spear in his hand spins rapidly deflecting the shuriken away. However, a single shuriken cuts along his cheek, this is because of the insanity messing with his precision, and the gash along his shoulder that was aching.

Diarmu lands a good distance away from his opponent with a sharp grin. "Your an unlucky idiot huh? I warned you didn't I? Anything this spear cuts slowly degenerates. And you were just cut by the scales of my Gaiwaru. " Diarmu readies the spear as he finishes. "..But there's alot more where that came from..."

BOOM!

He heard an explosion about near the mountains from where they were(The battle with the killer). He heard it, yet not once did he switch his attention away from his current target...


----------



## Bringer (Nov 21, 2011)

Fugetsu *clone*

Fugetsu clone was running through the forest in a attempt to find backup. He then heard something.

*BOOM!!!*

He heard. The clone realized where it came from. The battle with Fugetsu and his new friends and the killer. I must find reinforcements fast. But I must be careful. I am a simple clone. A tiny scratch will make me dispersed. Fugetsu clone said running again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 21, 2011)

*Takashi*

Takashi felt something strange as that disgusting smell came back to his nose, the smell of something starting to get rotten, he glanced rapidly over where what once was his T-shirt, that strange black mist still coming out of it as near half of it was "dead", he committed a mistake but so what? if there was nothing to lose a fight would never be enjoyable and even more he wouldn?t be so pleased. His wild smile became even bigger as Diarmu managed to comeback from him being launched against the tree and even more deflected his shuriken except one that actually cut him in the cheek. Certainly he had a good control over his body but Takashi could say it just by looking at the spear user, he was starting to lose accuracy.

From one moment to another, Diarmu was there with that, in Takashi?s eyes, dumb smile and started to say thing like the Aosuki was an idiot for being cut by the scales of that black spear. Bragging about how he could do more. Takashi kept the eye contact with Diarmu even after hearing the explosion as well, he couldn?t careless about what was going on at that place. The place he was at right now was just fine. Watching how his hands started to emit that black mist as well he realized that it was just question of time before having to cut his hands off.

Even with that he just moved his fingers frenetically as if it were some kind of after effect due to his insanity being awakened though his intentions were different. His grayish blue hair covering his eyes as he spoke"So what If I got cut? i just have to cut off my hands when the time comes"he said before starting to laugh out hard, his voice filled with happiness and madness at the same time what could make others think if his brain was actually okay."I?ll tell ya something, even if ya pierce through this heart of mine, I won?t die"he said still giggling a little as he spoke, it was as if someone had told him a very good joke.

"And even If I do, I?ll just take ya with me"he said showing that desire to kill, in his mind he wasn?t someone insane, just a fourteen year old trying to live his life at fullest. Together with those words, the same shuriken he threw before were coming back straight at Diarmu coming from different directions specially three of them aiming for his hands or to be exact his wrists, if that attack worked he would let go of the spear and Takashi would finish him off before having to cut off his arms and get in more difficulties.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2011)

*Gackt and Hikari LT*
New Partner

Gackt and Hikari kept walking deeper and deeper into the forest. There was little to do other than than supposedly protect this young girl that walked a few steps in front  of them. Gackt had both his hands inserted in his pockets while Hikari had her hands behind her back. There was little conversation among the three. However after Ru was brought to a stop in a sort of small clearing in the forest. The wind blew swaying the silky hair of the three, only a small amount of trees and the mountains on the distance could be seen form this point of view.

Ru turned towards the two ninja as she had a small smile a crossed her face. Leaning slightly forwards towards the two,while she placed her hands behind her and said: 

"Were here. Be sure not to let any harm come to me."   

"Yes ma'am"

Said Gact with a rather distasteful tone in his mouth. In his mind this mission was nothing to be alert for, at worst a  wild animal could appear and attack them witch could be easily dealt with by just throwing a small shuriken towards it.

"It's not like something threatening will appear." 

Hikari muttered under her breath. However the small girl named Ru only did was nod and head out towards the clearing, looking on the some the areas she started to pick up things from the ground that she found useful. 

"...We could help if you want"

ahikari had told her, but Ru didn't bother to answer. She was too focused on her searching, the two just gave out a sigh and sat under a shady tree and watched her as she picked the items that she was searching for

"Well this is a dull mission."

"I don't care if it's dull or not. I only care to get it over with."

"Isn't this a surprise? Aren't you all "I'm gonna do this mission to improve my skills" Or what ever"

"In what way is this gonna improve my skills? I'm sitting waiting for a small girl to pick up her items for a god forsaken doll."

Gackt said as he released a sigh. 

"Aren't you pissed." Hikari mouth spewed this words towards Gact.

"I don't know how that feels." 

The both sighed once again time past, their eyes started to get heavy, Hikari couldn't keep the weight of her own head and so he was forced to use  Gackt's shoulder as a pillow and lean on it. Gackt unable to say anithing cause of sleep, didn't even notice this and closed his eyes. Both did. Soon sleep was the only that coursed their minds, their eyes couldn't contain themselves and soon they closed and... they fell a sleep.

~***~​
Late at night. 

The two's eyes finally opened. Hikari finding that she was leaning on Gackt's shoulder she pushed herself away and stood with a scared expression, Gackt still unaware of what just happened, just stared blankly towards Hikari who's face had a red blush from cheek to cheek.

"Why is your face red? Don't tell me you got a flu at this point and time?"

"S-s-s-shut up!! My face is not red! I'm just a bit...umm-"

"AAAAHHH!!!"

A screeech was heard on the distance. Their eyes darted while Gackt eyes widen.

"Damn it! I can't let her get hurt." 

Gackt stood fiercely from the ground and rushed towards where the screech came from. Gackt eyes demonstrated a hint of anger behind them, which was almost unbelievable since Gackt's face always demonstrated this dull expression on it.

"H-hey! Don't rush in like that!" 

They both moved towards Ru.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 22, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"MS is the next stage of Shiragan, when me and the doctor killed my sensei. We took his eyes, the doctor found a place to hide them from everyone else with a water source. Sorry for not telling you my doctor wonders the country side trying to help other people you are Ill or crazy. Why have your sensai been showing up where we are and the villagers being frighten? She was thinking she should leave, she was going to cause trouble and it was going to happen in this village of her friend. Romulus was thinking a Uchiha may have track him down. He needed to kill that Uchiha before this person gets to Moro.

Romulus heard something it was a loud whimper from one of his wolves. He howled for his wolves to come to him. Moro heard the howled and it hurt her sentive ears. "Do you want me to leave your village?" Romulus was thinking something else was up. He wasthinking there was other hit points to take a village down. He needed to find the leader of this village before it happens. He smelled out a explosion tag and stopped for the fuse to go anywhere. Too many swords attack him pinning to a stone wall, at least he was not dead.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 22, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "MS is the next stage of Shiragan, when me and the doctor killed my sensei. We took his eyes, the doctor found a place to hide them from everyone else with a water source. Sorry for not telling you my doctor wonders the country side trying to help other people you are Ill or crazy. Why have your sensai been showing up where we are and the villagers being frighten?



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

"You and your doctor... killed your sensei?" Nue said slowly. The notion of attacking one's teacher in Kurokasa was unthinkable. Nue was truly dumbfounded by how the Uchiha clan even survived this long. There didn't seem to be any point to them even establishing a clan since they simply tried to kill each other. What was the point? For power? What did the Uchiha clan even want power for if not to protect each other? What use is this power if everyone you care for has to die in order to get it?

Nue slumped against the door slightly as he tried to take it all in. This was certainly an extreme culture shock. From his view where a clan member became stronger so that he could protect his clan, this seemed so alien and bizarre. Who would seek out such a useless power? He tried to master his thoughts by focusing on Moro's question about Nue's own sensei.

"Huh? Oh, Shiba-sensei. Well, he technically isn't 'showing up' where we are. He is using a skill that Kurokasa ninja learn called the _Shedding Cicada_. By throwing our voices, it lets us speak to people a great distance away by using a distant object as a medium. The rock by the river, the barrel by the dock... those were just objects that my sensei was using to project his voice through. I used a simple version of it just now to whisper to you from across the room. Since I'm a novice, that is as far as I can throw my voice. My sensei however can do it over many kilometers. He is currently actually somewhere up in the hills that line this valley, busy with his sentry duty. Would you believe that in the entire time I've studied under him, I have never seen his face? He has always taught his students like that. He is a strange old man."

When Moro asked about the villagers, Nue sighed a bit. "They're not so much frightened as nervous. The world is changing and everyone senses it, even regular folks. No one in Kurokasa village wants war, but we've been hearing about disturbing things happening in the south. That was why I was touring your country, back at that time when we first met. I was sent to look for signs of impending danger. I think our clan leader is worried that war in the south will spill over into our borders. The people sense it, and that's why everyone is on edge."



> "Do you want me to leave your village?"



"How can I?" Nue meekly shrugged. "You didn't do anything. It's not your fault the world is full of crazy people." Nue stood up from leaning against the door to adopt a more confidant stance. "No, I will put my trust in the Hawk Moth, just like everyone else in the village. He may be old, but he is very strong. There is a saying in Kurokasa: _No foot treads the river valley, that escapes the Hawk Moth's silent vigil._ Don't worry Moro-san. If danger is close, the head of Kurokasa has already seen it."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2011)

*Gackt and Hikari LT*
New Partner












Gackt rushed through the forest of trees at the tip of his speed, the couldn't arrive late at the scene... the girl, the girl... she could be. His eyes stared to glow a different color somehow a large amount of blood lust is building inside his mind, in his very eyes, in his very soul, his steps grew faster, and faster. Hikari who was behind him had trouble, his speed was impressive, even though he was running one foot while she was on the brances, it almost impossible for her to keep up. This motivation... this surge of power that grew inside him....

"Damn it! Ru!"

In an instance Gackt witnessed in the distance a man who held the poor girl neck with one hand. The other hand in his pocket while he looked at her with a smirk planted clearly on her face. This sight... this sight...

"LET HER GO!"

Brought anger towards him mind, he didn't understand this feeling he was experiencing... A bother some ring that his head emanated, his eyes changed pigment ever so slow towards an amber colored pigment, he felt his strength increase as his muscle strength grew, his mind was turning blank. 

"No... has he given in?!"

*-BAM-*

His knee clashed with the mans face, all that speed behind it, all that strength build into it soon was released on this man face. Hikari rushed towards Ru who had been released from the man's grip. Soon catching her the moment that the man dropped her. She quickly rushed away from Gackt he was dangerous in this situation, she needed to get away from him and get Ru to safety.

"Damn it... Who the...?" 

Said the man who had just received a full powered kick towards the face. He witnessed the young man that stood before him, eyes that glowed in the night, teeth that were sharp as blades, glance of a angry demon...

"What... what the hell? Kid, are you...?"

"Shut up!! I'll kill you for harming RU!" 

The man prepared himself, the young Gackt rushed towards him full speed. Bringing his fist back towards the limit and swung it towards his stomach. 

*-POW!!!-*

The impact of the fist was tremendous, the man was immediately left out of breath, his fist kept forcing it way forwards enabling to push him away and send him flying.

The man soon recovered, his feet swept the floor until he was brought towards a complete stop. His eyes darted towards Gackt to see him rushing towards him once again. This time he formed a few hand sign that ended in a tiger seal.

"Fire Style: Fireball" 

Gackt eyes widen as he saw the boulder size fireball head towards him at incredible speed. He brought himself to a stop and jumped the fireball with ease, to find that his enemy had disappeared from where he was standing. He was on top of him swinging a vertical kick towards his head. 

"ARGH!!" 

Gackt moved his arm towards the leg that threatened to smash his skull and grab hold of it. A smirk had crossed his face ans he turned and swung the body in the air to be followed by a throw towards the earth. The man was now plunging towards the earth.

*-BAM-*

The body crushed with the earth with a lot of force. 

"Shishi Rendan!"

*-BANG- -Crack-*

The sound of bones and ground shattering as the hit landed was heard in this area. The man's breath was brought to an end. Gackt jumped away from the body to be met with three more men that had just arrived. 

"Who... who the hell is this kid?"

"he... he killed..."

"...you won't get out of here alive."

"Gackt!"

Hikari arrived at the scene ready to battle.

"Hope you still have at least a bit of control."

"Only for a moment... we better finish this soon."


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 22, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Romulus was a little nerve that he was opening like this, but he was thinking that the moutains may protect the village as well. He was also thinking it could be ambushed by people as what remains of his wolf tribe. The only thing he had to do was go back to that house that Moro and her friend was staying at for right now. He needed some meidical to his wolves and did not want to be ambush. He found abanded house as he tends to his wolves. He sent one of his injured wolves to Moro to give her the heads up. The wolf rushed in jumping on Moro as he enter through a window. Moro bent down as the wolf whimper by touch.

"Something bad happen to one of Romulus wolves, he been attacked or something attack the wolves. I think they will take the dctor down first than come after me, I am a curse, I brought this on to your village Nue." To Moro Nue had confindence in what he wanted and that was for her to stay here. She went to get the first aid and healed the wolf in bandages before the poor thing die from lood lost. "Is your sensai is going to take care of the problem or we take it like ninja and take care of ourselves." She know it would be dangerous but it was her fault anyway, she needed to make this up for Nue. She had to wait for her clothes to dry anyway, as Nue could find out by sound or find another way to pass the time. She was in her thoughts again as she listen out for anything else and what happen to her wolf friends had they been hurt too, she was worry about her wolves if they could not protect themselves from high dangers like this going around a village with some attackers sticking closed to this village.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2011)

*Gackt and Hikari LT*
New Partner

The ground shook beneath them, the tension grew stronger and stronger as Gackt felt an exhilarated sensation build up on his chest, his mind started to fade... he couldn't keep himself intact for very much longer, and so Hikari who stood next to him, knowing that he was at his most prime, but at the same time at his most dangerous state, at this moment he is more focused in taking the other two three guys down. In an instant Hikari made the first move, she rushed towards the person who stood farthest from the rest, her she pulled her fist back, the man prepared for the incoming blow. His fist was thrown towards the girl, she smirked and stopped mid way, jumping into the air and over the man, the man's eyes followed her, but little did he noticed that Gackt had been shadowing her from behind, he's been so focused on her that...

*-BANG-  *

he didn't that Gackt had a full powered fist charged up for him, he was sent flying towards her, she reacted with her technique, she crouched a and awaited for him to be in range her body did some type of motion, and swung her feet, smashing it with his head sending him upwards. 

"Leaf Rising Wind!"

Gackt had already been on top of him, meaning he had jumped into the air awaiting for him, soon that he was withing range he slammed his fist into the man chin sending him plunging into the earth.

*-Boom!!-* 

He had smash head first into the ground, his head filled with blood and scars cause of the blow, Gackt landed next to him and grabbed him through his leg, pulling him towards the other two, he soon lifted the man through his feet and threw it at the two who stood before them. One of them held the body while the other started to form hand seals.

"Fire Style-"

"Not so quick."

She had pulled from her pouch a kunai that tied to it was a paper bomb, she swung her arm and threw the kunai towards the two unsuspecting men.

*-BOOOMMM!!!-* 

A large pile of smoke was brought from the explosion. Gackt teeth clenched and he rushed within the smoke. 

*-bam--pow--bang-boom--pow-bang-pow-pow--bang-* 

Out of the side of the smoke two of the ninja came out. However the last one came from the top.

"He isn't..."

The moment she saw that man fly towards the air, she already knew what Gackt had thrown at him... In moment Gackt was shadowing him, he threw a combo amount of hits all connecting. The he placed himself above him and delivered the final hit towards his chin, the one that secured him on the ground... To be followed by a full powered...

"SHISHI RENDAN!"

*-BLAM!!!-*​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 23, 2011)

*[Azuma Senju]

*A bird could be seen, soaring through the air. It looked peaceful, even majestic, as it flew through the vast blue sky. That was until it landed with it's loud crowd. Around it was a flock of birds, chirping happily, enjoying their time. Perched under a tree, Azuma could hear every single chirp they made, and it started to annoy him. He opened his eyes and took a look at the blue sky, not a cloud in sight. Knowing this however, troubled him.

He slowly stood up, doing so as lazily as possible. He knew what would be coming, but he wanted to avoid it as much as possible. Finally up on his two feet he decided to brush himself off, getting rid of any residue that may be present on him. Sighing he took a step forward and then stopped himself, did he really want to go through with this?

It was the only way, no matter how he looked at it. The Uchiha started this matter, they had to be punished. He wouldn't allow them to get away with no damages, but to fight a battle like this against them, he wasn't so sure he wanted to chance risking his clansmen over this.

However the Aosuki had lost enough clansmen of their own, and the Uchiha had to be put in their place. It had also been the Senju's birth given right to set the guidelines on what exactly the Uchiha could or couldn't do, so he figured this would be the best for everything.

Finally Seigrein hadn't come back with information. Maybe he had been looking blindly, or maybe there was really nothing to search for. Odds are the Uchiha were behind this, he probably just sent him on a impossible mission because the "other" culprit they had been looking for didn't exist. Coming with this conclusion he took a rather swift action as he entered the center of the Senju camp.

He didn't make any noise, just waited, waited for the correct time to say it. As he waited he looked at the perfectly blue sky once again. This beautiful blue sky would soon be filled with smoke and dirt. These upcoming days would not be pretty, but it would be for the greater good. Coughing he proclaimed:

"We have waited long enough! We shall attack the Uchiha camp along with the Aosuki's, and gain revenge for those which they have lost. We leave in less than a hour, so everyone prepare to battle!"

With that Azuma slowly walked over to the giant gates leading into the Senju camp, awaiting the time for which they need to leave at.

*[Erza Hozuki]

*She finally made it to the Uchiha's southern border. For previous knowledge her attackers, the Aosuki's, would be attacking from the southern border, so that's where she'd need to protect. If by any chance they attack some other border of the Uchiha's then they would need to defend them respectively. She didn't know what to expect though. It just seemed so peaceful at the moment, and the best part was that there was no one around.

A small stream passed through a couple of rocks, eventually burying itself into a pile of debris. However that was the only source of sound around, everything else was quiet, extremely quiet. This perplexed Erza, she got uncomfortable when there was no sound, it made her on edge, as if someone would attack her from any side at any moment. Although it wasn't like that, she was all alone in the middle of a forest, guarding a border line.

She could tell this could get boring fast, all she wanted to do was to fight the enemy, or at least something. She hadn't found the thrill of battle in a long time, but that's most likely due to not finding opponents on her level. Just recently however she had encountered the Leader of the Uchiha Rakiyo. She could tell by just standing next to him that he was strong, extremely strong. She wasn't sure who would win if they were to get into a serious battle, hell she hadn't even seen him in battle before.

This was all a miniscule ideal however as she needed to serve him, not fight him. She knew it would be wise to follow his orders for now, however if he were to make her do something ridiculous she'd have to cancel this treaty, which may involve a fight with Rakiyo and her. That would be interesting, but probably not the smartest idea.

She then snapped right back into reality, keeping watch of the southern border.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 23, 2011)

*Gackt and Hikari LT*
New Partner End

The were all finished... the enemy that had suddenly jumped them had been extinguished in almost no time flat, with minimal to no damaged suffered... gackt eyes started to clear, becoming blue as the seconds past. He placed his hand on his forehead as he subconsciousness was sigh in relief.

"I... lost control again?"

Hikari just stood firmly lifting her stance and nodded towards him. Gackt glanced at his arm that had been stained with the blood of the men he had just taken out. Opening and closing his hand while as if to grab something he stared at his hand. 

"Then... how come I remember this time?"

Hikari's eyes had widen considerably shocked at what he had mentioned, could this mean that he had gained control over his berserker status. Her made its way towards his shoulder, and with a pat she said...

"Does this mean... that you have control?"

He stared down at Hikari's eyes that projected him with her sentiments of both fear and worry. Gackt knew that he had not gain any type of control over this ability he has, but yet unlike the other times where he only remembered small flashes of the battles he had encountered he make out what had made remember this battle.

"No... I felt stupider while in the battle and a huge amount of blood lust coursed through my mind. I couldn't think properly, I was blinded by some disturbing feeling that build inside my chest. All that was in my mind was to take out these three,  I also perceived you as an enemy for a second, however... I don't understand why, but I held the desire to strike at you."

"So, you just managed to remember only what happened during the fight and nothing more? A memory isn't much progress, but at least we could say you had something partially controlled about you power. It's not the biggest step, but it something. Let's hurry towards Ru. She's waiting for us near her home."

Gackt nodded and walked along side Hikari. Soon they met with Ru, she had nothing serious on her, so thing turned better than expected they ushered her towards her home and waved good-bye to her. 

"It seemed that we almost failed this mission... We better be more vigilant next time."

"Yeah... I guess we really are genin."

They headed towards the mission area and gave received their Ryo. Now was the start of a new partnership between Hikari and Gackt.


----------



## River Song (Nov 23, 2011)

*Sayuri and Ayame Sato*
_Failure_

Sayuri hit the ground with her hand, giving off a scream, she was becoming numb akk iver but that thought had been pushed out of her mind by this predicament. She had lost. She gave out another scream that turned into a soft sob.

She attracted abit of attention; everyone just looked at her as a drama Queen trying to make her daddy feel bad. THIs wasn?t true though, she was annoyed, annoyed at her Father, her fellow clansmen, and most of all she was enraged by her weakness, her eyesight became fuzzy as the tears in her eyes overflew, dripping silently onto the stone pavement.

~

A Woman walked around handing out antidotes, Ayame was also now collapsed on the floor as the woman lifted her head up and all but shoved the bottle down her throat. Ayame gave a gurgled gasp as the liquid moved down her throat, it made her body go cold, almost ice like as the Paralysis hardened before from her feet up warmth spread releasing her muscles form their stagnant state, it felt as if it melted away the poison.

She slowly lifted herself up, once again holding onto the table for support, that medicine did nothing for one?s equilibrium. Waiting until the world straightened out she grabbed a vile of the sickly green liquid and walked towards Sayuri.

~

Click. Click. Click.

She could recognise that sound anywhere; it was her sister walking along, her dainty feet in heels, Ayame loved her heels, its why Sayuri suggested she become a school teacher because it was all to similar to the click of when a teacher is walking down a corridor, and in Sayuri?s case it was a single to put out whatever was currently on Fire.

Tears were rolling down her face but she had stopped sobbing, one of the reasons being she couldn?t move her face. Generally Sayuri had to Ace the next to parts of the Purification to get into the Tribunus, to keep her lifestyle.

~

Ayame sighed looking at the broken girl, this meant everything for her. Everything was easy for Ayame, her Father said he loved her, something he hadn?t said to Sayuri since she wa three. Evenif she failed the Purification her Father would pull strings. Sayuri was on her own. Hazashi didn?t have enough influence to pull the needed strings. All Sayuri really wanted was Acceptance from the people around her, and to keep her life. But This test was a opening to achienve what she had always wanted. Her Fathers Pride, his acceptance

All she wanted was her Daddy?s Love.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 23, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "Something bad happen to one of Romulus wolves, he been attacked or something attack the wolves. I think they will take the dctor down first than come after me, I am a curse, I brought this on to your village Nue." To Moro Nue had confindence in what he wanted and that was for her to stay here. She went to get the first aid and healed the wolf in bandages before the poor thing die from lood lost. "Is your sensai is going to take care of the problem or we take it like ninja and take care of ourselves."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

As if to undermine Nue's renewed confidence, a wolf of all things came leaping through the open window. To Nue's belated surprise, the scene of a wolf jumping through his window was suddenly not altogether unexpected.

_Ah yes, of course. Massive wolves in my house..._

It seems this was the sacrifice of normalcy when hanging around with Moro. Nue didn't immediately notice however that the animal was in fact injured. He was about to ask if the animal would be ok when Moro immediately moved to treat it. Her explanation of events didn't seem to make much sense either.

_Her doctor was just here. How the heck did he go and get his pets injured?_

"Ok, ok, calm down", Nue started. "Let's not jump to worst case scenarios just yet. Let's go and see this doctor of yours. If it's something serious we can get some help. Where is your doctor now. He can't be in the village."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 23, 2011)

*The Drums of War Ring Out Once Again*












Armies from the Uchiha, Senju and Aosuki march towards war. This is not a time for diplomacy or mercy. Each army marches towards one another with vengeance and hatred filling their very hearts. Ninja's covered in iron shells and plates, standing next to their kinsmen who wore leather armor. Their breath filled the air in front of them like a cloud of smoke, as they walked through dewy fields of grass and wild flowers. 

The sun barely crept out from the horizon to light the land in a pale blue. Each army walking out of the dimly lit forest and into a massive clearing that stood in the middle of all the armies territories. Each army watched one another as the joined their allies. The armies seemed restless as they stared one another down, awaiting for the order to attack from their superiors. Each side held pikes and Flags, representing their clans, which waved about in the wind that carried to the East. In each soldiers face, you could see the ferocity that was about to explode, and the fear that dwelled in their eyes.


​


----------



## River Song (Nov 24, 2011)

*Sayuri and Ayame Sato*

Ayame sighing, lifting Sayuri limp head and pouring the garish liquid down her throat, Sayuri felt the liquid wash down here throat, the icy concoction filling her body before melting away, relaxing her muscles.

She stood up, stumbling slightly before catching herself, and storming away, they would get a break before the gongs sounded again. Ayame sighed her head slumping in her hands. Sayuri was so emotional, and while it was her greatest characteristic it was also her worst flaw.

~

Sayuri flung the doors open, the thud of wood clashing with stone echoing down the hall. She stormed down, things in her vicinity singing as her heels hit the ground. She stormed through another set of doors, it was her room in the main complex, she couldn?t remember the last time she was here, the last time her Father had invited her to live with him... it was years ago.

Screaming she took the second-hand night stand and slammed it against the wall. Kicking it before taking of her heels and throwing them at the wall asell. The bed covers and wafer-thin mattress went the same way, her screams morphing into feral roars as everything went flying to the wall, ornaments, the little clothes she had kept here, which were now many sizes too small for her. She looked in rage at the pile of things, everything that her Father had given her, second-hand things that were to new to be trashed and things that no-one else wanted.

She raised her tattooed hand sparks of fire chakra jumping around her clenched fist before she raised her index finger and thumb staring at the pile.

_?Moeru Kasai: Ign? _

A hand reached out stopping her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rokuto Aosuki*

The day finally came, it was time to settle everything that has had them watching their backs during these last days. Rokuto was there standing on an enormous boulder as he could see each member of the clan reunited there, from kids whose training was enough to enter in battle, to angry adults who could not wait for the battle to start. The blue haired man looked around a little trying to find his godson though there was no trace of the boy at the moment_" Where the heck is him?" _he thought before shaking his head chasing away whatever that could make him lose concentration.

Looking once again at the enormous crowd of people he started to speak. A smile crossed his face as the excitement and hunger for fight was starting to grow in his insides just before the beginning of the big war."Okay fuckers! The time has finally come. The enemy? The Uchiha clan"he said first before clearing his throat and continue" Those bastards think that they can come and mess with us as they please without any kind of consequence, even killing our comrades, our family!!"the eyes of the people starting to get serious, understanding that it was not just a matter of fighting for the sake of fighting.

" Days ago, a treaty with the Senju clan was made. They will be our allies in this war so remember that well. And here and now I will put a rule on you so we can make it out from this without much to lose."his eyes on the faces of his people analyzing their expressions, almost all of them were ready at least mentally." This isn?t a mere skirmish nor simple revenge for our fallen comrades. This is a massacre use your noses and find them, anything with the smell of an Uchiha be it an animal, a woman or a kid, everything shall be annihilated!!!" a loud cry of war came out from the multitude understanding perfectly what that meant."We?re leaving in less than an hour so go and get ready!"

With that said he came down only to be received by one of his guards, one of the members of the elite of the clan.*"Rokuto-sama, Takashi-sama isn?t anywhere around"*the man notified though Rokuto just smiled"It?s okay, he is still in our territory, more important, go and make the preparations, leave the kids and some adults around, only 3/4 of the clan should go to the front lines while the others protect the territory. Also leave a message, if Takashi comes back someone has to check him if he is fine, he shall come immediately to the battle field if he has something wrong about him, he shall be isolated in the cave of the abyss"the clan head said. The guy only nodded and disappeared to make the arrangements.
-------------------------------------------

_An hour later_

The army of the Aosuki clan was marching towards hell, a smile in the face of the Aosuki, even though he would have liked to prevent this situation, his ecitement from going to the battle field once again could not be hid.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 24, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro calmed down thinking the doctor could take care of himself, as Nue village could protect itself. ""We should go check on him, he may need some back up." She would follow the wolf to find the doctor. The wolf was ready to go as he was limping. She left with Nue and the wolf to find the doctor whereever he is. She followed the wolf outside of Nue's village as she pulled out her sword to be on the offensive side if she and Nue was attacked. They were on the moutain side. She followed the wolf into a cave. The wolf howled, Moro heard a bunch of wolves and the doctor howled back and it echo. Romulus was thinking great, don't be worry about me Moro be worried about your own being, 

A explosion happen in the cave as Romulus did a few handsigns to make a dome made of stone as the rest of the falling stones slide over it and crashed to the cave floor. The doctor did a few handseals to make a opening to let himself, Nue, Moro and his wolves into another part of the cave system. "Do we need to attack our attackers before we leave this set of caves?" "Yes, before they find us in this rotten situation and before they attack us again. That is why I have the feeling that we are not alone right now." Moro was tense and the doctor was rela, Romulus noticed that Moro was on the verge of killing these people and out for blood, it was the Uchiha blood.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Thankfully, Moro opted for a measured response. Nue nodded and secured the house before following Moro and the still injured wolf. Nue didn't have any doubt that Shiba-sensei could see all this. Either he was purposefully staying back, or he had other matters to attend to.

The wolf led them out of the village and along the tall valley sides. Green terrain gave way to black rock as they ventured further and higher, eventually reaching the entrance to a cave.

_He's in here huh..._

Nue couldn't help but feel that the whole situation looked far from favourable. Even Moro had a sword drawn, on high alert for ambushes. Nue's seismic scan of the cave revealed a single human within the cave along with some wolves. As if to further confirm the analysis, the wolves in the cave began to howl as they communicated with those outside. Given the gathering gloom and the cave setting, the sound of howling wolves was a creepy addition, like something out of a horror story.

Nue steeled himself before following Moro in, going by the guidance of the wolf returning to its master. To Nue's subsequent horror, their little rescue party was nearly crushed by collapsing rock. It was Moro's doctor that came to the rescue, employing a fast acting doton jutsu which arrested the collapse. Crawling through the opening provided, Nue finally came face to face with Moro's doctor.

Nue was about to ask for an update about the situation before the doctor plainly laid it out. He was being stalked, and the attackers were not done yet.

_That's just great..._

"It sounds like you two have an idea of who these enemies might be?"  Nue asked, looking back and forth between doctor and patient. "So? What's the plan? I don't know what we're up against here but if you know who our hunters are and what techniques they use, that means you have an idea of how they'll come at us right? You know what tactics they'll use?" Nue hopefully asked.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 25, 2011)

*Gackt*
_A Session of Anger..._ 










​
~~*~~

_[Takegami Tejirou]_

_I hate this... I hate this god forsaken world... I hate living in a world where for some reason these emotions that builds up in our hearts exist. I who has never in my life felt or known what are emotions... I don't understand but every time I see humans reveal this emotions, so bare, so freely, it makes me wonder why of all the other human must I be the one who's been left out. I don't understand how would anyone live with these thing that tie you to another being... I don't understand this love or these compassion, however...

I understand hatred and anger... I remember those emotions oh so well... in that final mission, in that dreadful moment where i witnessed a human child being strangled, having her life choked out of her... I couldn't bare this sight... I understand that human like that need to die...! but that make me wonder... the act of murder to one person can be the act of justice to another... but human life is precious, human are not suppose to annihilate other humans... 

If so then, why didn't I stop myself from killing those men. In that large amount of blinding rage I acted as the very murderers I killed, I'm no better than they are. 

Am I'm suppose to bring an end to this war like this!! How the hell am I to save! To relief! If by killing one I'm destroying the lives of all those who once loved this soul!!

...
.....
.......

Why? There is truly no heroes in this world. For the act of killing one man, you're exposing yourself to having another man hate you, despise you, to enter the cycle of hate which bring men to kill and to destroy...

Who am I...? Who are we about to bring peace? If we have to spill blood of another of our kind to do so... then this is a false peace... it truly worthy for us human. 

It's all a lie, a total lie. Human adore conflict... be it in the manner of realism, as in having to engage the other in a hand to hand combat, or be it in watching a recreation, a false play of some type of conflict.

Humans are beast.

We care little for or kin. And to reach the of murdering our own kin, you must have a large hate for not only men, but in human themselves. I sadly had reached this level of... 

Inhumanity.

And I no longer feel this compassion that my fellow people... those who surrounded me once demonstrated to me. At least I had a small conception of what love was... but I never truly understood what it meant...

I this your work? 

"Berserker?"  

Is it because of you that I can't understand love? Why I can't understand these love emotions that all else have in their souls.

You're the cause of my building anger... 

My escalates, while all the other emotions just fade into a dark cloud. I can no longer feel the love that those who surrounded me once showed me. I can no longer see what meaning is there for loving...

Love causes pain.

That's it's true nature. Other than what side effect it may have, it will always show that if your heart has love... you're the worlds biggest weapon. We are able to beat the fear... even of killing to protect that person who had taken a piece of our heart.

If so...

Why don't we discard it? Throw it away an forget about it?

We humans create a prophecy for life. We live in tremendous anguish while we live. Through pain and disasters.

And so human has little time for happiness, for true happiness.

And so...

We bring ourselves to a gamble.

To love in exchange of holding the most beautiful amount of happiness in the world, for even just a moment. To risk having our humanity taken away in an instance.

Some are lucky and never experience this, but we ninja, we murderers, takers of life.

Live in this constant cycle, never ending and unforgiving.

So I ask you...?

Do you truly believe that humans can really recognize peace?  


~~*~~​ _​


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 25, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Doctor watched Nue as he looked from him to Moro, "It is the Uchiha's and some from the doctors land. The clan members from Rojulus as better scenses than the Uchiha's and parter with any type of wild beast." The doctor spoke up, they must have team up for something in return for coming after me and Moro, It is high risk when war just started for power that couls help or destroyed." "So we are dealing with fire and earth jutus from the earth quake we are in." "The plan is to search out the stalkers than killed them in the caves by anything goes. "We have fire, Earth,Wind and sound. I still don't know how Nue's sound jutsu work it is going to come in handy later to get rid of these stalkers." "Moro stick by your wolves they will help you through out the caves intill we round up every and make than go into one big cave than we will strike or we can take them down by one by one. But that would make the caves collasped faster than putting them in a group." Moro was thinking about splitting up and also considering the caves collasping as well.

To Romulus it be better to split up and join back up at a bigger cave and the main cave to protect themselves then getting crushed. Mean while one of the Uchiha's is using Sharigan to look around and see where charka flow was at. The other two people with their animals sniffing out the other caves. The Uchiha did some handseals to use a fire type jutsu to light up the caves. Romulus was thinking it was time to put this into action as they did not have time to act before getting killed in here themselves. It was only a echo to only confused in a genjutsu like type. It was meant to confused everyone in the cave. Moro made a banging sound with her sword to make a scary sound in the cave to scare the crap out of their stalkers.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 26, 2011)

*Hikari*
_A Session of Anger... II_ 










​
~~*~~

_[Hikari Arisato]_


_I don't get him at all.

Why is he always so closed...? so cold to everyone around him? It's like he can perceive that there are people around him that care for him.

And yet...

He ignores it as if it didn't really matter.

I guess it's true what they say, he's just like a puppet with no strings. A human being that truly knows nothing about emotions, about how to love or show compassion... 

I know, however that this is false. 

I know he hold at least one emotion in him... It's hatred.

Hatred towards all living things. Anger towards all emotions out there... 

He himself is a fool who doesn't understand that he hold that emotion within his heart...

I.. who holds a Curse Mark within my body...

I who is able to love and to hate wonder at time about you...

Takegami Tejirou.

I am a human being tainted with evil itself however you on the other hand are not tainted... So why do you hold this large amount of hate within you?

Berserker? 

No. It's not it. It's all you.

You have a strong hate... for love. You hate it with a passion and still you hold that hate inside you, inside your heart and your mind. Don''t you know that you're just hurting yourself?

And now... we stand here, both staring at each others eyes... while you had let your hatred take over you once again...

Gackt.

I'm starting to wonder... do you really want to control that illness? Or do you really wish to just give in to that large, large amount of hatred. 

....

All I see in your eyes in this moment is... nothing.

An empty shell of a man that has once again... given in to him own hatred.

To his own illness.

Gackt...


~~*~~​_

"I will stop you!"


"Heheh... just try it."​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue stood with folded arms, simply taking in the explanation about the attackers; who they were, what kind of jutsu they used and what they were likely after. Having listened to the information he looked back at the route he and Moro had come via. Most of it was now collapsed rubble, though it seemed that wouldn't be deterring the pursuers. 

The confined space of the cave system was a big problem. If he was by himself, Nue would simply move to collapse the cave and kill everyone in it. He could do it easily enough since Kurokasa jutsu were particularly destructive to solid environments. They did it on a daily basis as part of the staple industries that made the village function. Of course, here, Nue had a problem. He was with Moro and her ally and there wasn't much room for him to cut loose without causing them problems as well. 

_The principal weakness of the Kurokasa school of combat is the risk of friendly fire. I couldn't have imagined that I'd be experiencing that fundamental lesson so soon..._

Without many options, Nue knelt down and formed the basic handseal. He needed to know how these enemies were likely to react. "Bunshin no jutsu", he whispered. A replica of Nue appeared with a silent puff, crouching in front of him like a mirror image. Moro started making noises, using the cave acoustics to make a real racket presumably to disorientate them. 

"Go", Nue muttered to his clone. Clone Nue stood and headed in the direction of the attackers, running and full tilt, hoping to draw them into attacking it.

_... recon 101... let's see what our friends do..._


----------



## Laix (Nov 26, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

Noctis ran through the forest at a speed Elle couldn't keep up with. Every broken tree branch on the ground was a hurdle, and she found it hard to keep her balance while jumping between trees and the grassy floor--

_*BOOM!












* _​ The body of a teenage blonde girl was flung a few yards away from the small explosion, hitting a tree. It was Elle Aurum, who had only sustained minor injuries from the minor blast. She had a bit of bruising on her shoulder from where she hit the tree and some dirt on her, but other than that she was okay. The first thought on her mind however was where that untimely explosion came from.

"Who's there!?" She yelled out but to no reply. There was only the sound of rustling leaves and a kunai being thrown. The blonde Aurum spotted it immediately and rolled away from where she stood, avoiding the second explosion. This was getting boring now. Someone too scared to come out and face her? Guerilla warfare was something she looked down upon afterall.

But where was Noctis in all of this? Was his mind so clouded and his feet so fast that he had lost her? Right now there wasn't time to let her mind wander to that. There was a problem on her hands, and she had to take care of it.

"Come out please!"

"If you say so."

Elle's enemy made herself known, revealing herself to 


*Spoiler*: __ 









"Well? Who are you?" Elle asked firmly, standing up while using the tree next to her as leverage.

"Shell. You could call me a Bounty Hunter, but I'm not quite a Bounty Hunter. Well, enough of the crap," She rambled before giving off a devilish grin and lunging towrads Elle with a blade in her hands. Aurum quickly deflected the attack, swinging her leg just past Shell's brown locks. The brunette punched the blonde in the stomach, squeezing her guts as she gagged for air before kicking her back. It was a brutal beatdown in just a matter of seconds.

As Elle Aurum recovered from the assault, she noticed that the heart-shaped locket around her neck began to glow slightly with a shade of light pink. She'd seen this happen numerous times but had made nothing of it. It usually happened when she was in distress or in a battle. It always glowed yet nothing ever happened.

"_That!_" Shell cut her thoughts off, grabbing Elle by the neck and pinning her against the oak tree. "That is what I'm after. Treasure Hunter? That's the word. Give it to me."

"I'm sorry!" 

Elle grabbed the kunai from Shell's pocket and stabbed her in the forearm, forcing the older woman to release her in pain.

"*YOU FUCKING PEICE OF FAIRY SHIT!!* When I get the chance I'll strangle you and feed you to sheep little miss fucking Bo Peep!"

The angry words and the namecalling of Elle such as "Fairy Shit" and "Bo Peep" startled her. What on earth was this woman babbling on about? The insults she used were... _strange_, to say the least.

Elle flicked the blood off the kunai, finding it gross to have this woman's blood all over her. Shell gave her a look only a devil could give, before running off at super-human speed.

---


By the time Elle had caught up to Noctis, she had tied up her wounds with her first aid skills and washed herself of any blood on her hands. She looked almost the same, except for the white bandage wrapped around her shoulder. 

When she locked eyes with Noctis, she noticed he changed. 

Something about him changed that was subtle enough for her not to notice on the first glance.

"Elle, I do apologize if I went ahead. Did you get lost?" He asked as his eyes wandered away from hers. She nodded slightly, giving him a smile that could bring light to hell. In those few seconds before she replied, she was contemplating wether she should tell him what happened or not. Aurum eventually decided against it, as if she did he may lose attention from the mission and that could hinder their progress.

"I'm okay! I just got a little lost, that's all. Did you meet the man in question?"
​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Briefing~_

Noctis noticed something unsual about her. She was acting a bit strange but he couldn't figure out what it exactly was. "I'm okay! I just got a little lost, that's all. Did you meet the man in question?" Noctis saw a blood stain on her skirt and got curious. He didn't want to go any further to what she had encountered when he had sped off, so he decided to ask her about it later. Noctis moved to the side so Elle could clearly see the client named Oz, the groom of the wedding. 












"_You must be the other ninja I requested for help. Good now that we are here, I can quickly tell you what I need you to do._" Oz invited them inside the reception area. Noctis followed the client with Elle behind him. As he was passing by, he noticed the same tall man who had picked him up by the chest, Gurell. The man had sternly looked at the Prince with his bold eyes and Noctis simply averted his eyes and sighed with disappointment.

Noctis could see that the reception area was still left to be complete. "_As you can see, we still have much work to do around the area. We would have finished much earlier, but the ring I ordered never came from Watashi Village. I told the workers to start decorating the area, after I had gotten the ring. Seem stupid doesn't it? Well, I told our workers this morning to start on finishing the area, seeing that the ring didn't come yet. I'm supposed to recite to my beloved Elizabeth in 4 hours but I can't do that without the ring._" 

Oz entered a tent, and started to jot something down on a scroll. He took out a bank note and put it inside the scroll. "_Now this is where you two come in, I need you to get the ring from the village and back before I start the recital._" He was brought down to his knees in front of both Elle and Noctis, "_Please! I don't want to ruin Elizabeth's most important day! Please get the ring back in time!_" Noctis closed his and put his hand to his face, "_We already did agree to do this, didn't we? Otherwise we wouldn't have bothered to come..._" Oz quickly got up noticing how idiotic he just looked, "_Of course! And I'm glad you came! Just give this scroll to Hirate, a Jewelry merchant who runs the biggest franchise known for Wedding rings. He will give the ring to you and all you need to do is just bring it back in time. Knowing you ninja are known for fast travelling, it shouldn't be a problem right?_" Oz handed over the scroll to Noctis. He nodded and grabbed the scroll. 

"_Plus if you two can bring it back in time, I'll make you my guests of honor for the reception. Maybe you two can even dance together with the most romantic music played by our high quality orchestra._" Oz happily said. Noctis realized he just asked him to dance with Elle. He quickly turned around and said, "_Impossible! I have much training to do after this. I don't have time to do unnecessary things like that!_" Noctis head for the exit to the tent in frustration. "_Well the offers always there if you ever change your mind._" Oz smiled knowing that his wedding could still be saved.


----------



## Laix (Nov 26, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

Noctis moved to the side so Elle could see who their client was. It was Oz, the groom of the wedding.

"You must be the other ninja I requested for help," He began, subtly greeting her. "Good. Now that we are here, I can quickly tell you what I need you to do."

Oz invited the two to inside to the reception area. Noctis followed the client with Elle right behind him, her blue eyes keeping watch for absolutely _anything_ suspicious. It wasn't completely decorated yet, but there was still no harm in being safe.

"As you can see, we still have much work to do around the area. We would have finished much earlier, but the ring I ordered never came from Watashi Village. I told the workers to start decorating the area, after I had gotten the ring. Seem stupid doesn't it? Well, I told our workers this morning to start on finishing the area, seeing that the ring didn't come yet. I'm supposed to recite to my beloved Elizabeth in 4 hours but I can't do that without the ring." 

He went inside the tent with the two and began scribbling something down on the scroll. He took out a bank knote and slipped it inside. He explained that he needed the two to get the ring back from the village before the wedding recital starts. He was down on his knees begging for them to get it in time so his fiance Elizabeth's 'most important day' wasn't ruined.

"We already did agree to this, didn't we? Otherwise we wouldn't have bothered to come..." Noctis stated bluntly while a silent Elle watched on. Oz quickly got up and fixed himself, realising how stupid he looked just then.

"Of course! And I'm glad you came! Just give this  scroll to Hirate, a Jewelry merchant who runs the biggest franchise  known for Wedding rings. He will give the ring to you and all you need  to do is just bring it back in time. Knowing you ninja are known for  fast travelling, it shouldn't be a problem right?"

Oz then mentioned that if they bring it back in time, he will make them his guests of honor for the reception, and even went as far to suggest the two could dance together with 'the most romantic music played'. It send a slight chill up Elle's spine, as she wondered if he thought they was in a relationship or even remotely interested in eachother. All Elle knew about Noctis was his name and his clan. It was hardly anything to start a romantic relationship on, and to be truthful, Elle wasn't looking for one.

"Impossible! I have much training to do after this. I don't have time to do unnecessary things like that!" Noctis snapped before storming out of the tent, while Elle gave off an awkward chuckle.

"Y-Yeah! We just met afterall so umm... Well thank you anyway! We'll try our best to get the ring sir!" She bowed kindly before following after Noctis. Once caught up with him, she stopped and turned to him.

"So captain, what next?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Planning~_

The boy arrived outside the reception area, and started to think about how to go about travelling. Elle had caught up with him and asked, "So captain, what next?" "_Well Watashi Village is a 6 hour travel by foot for a regular person. For shinobi like us, we can get there in an hour. We are limited on time, which makes this mission a total pain._" Noctis grabbed his chin and deeply thought about the time constraints and possible interferences. "_We can't afford to have any distractions if the recital is in 4 hours. For example, there are plenty of rogue ninja and bounty hunters that will gladly try to take an expensive ring from us especially if its a ring made someone with high reputation. That would set back our time to get back by a certain amount._" 

Noctis couldn't bear to let Elle know that he has a huge bounty on his head, and he would be a prime target as well as the ring. "_If we focus on rushing to the village and back, we can get easily ambushed in between._" Noctis crossed his arms, "_Let hope it doesn't come to that. Elle might I ask you of your unique abilities as a ninja? Kekkei Genkais, Jutsu, anything you might excel at?_" Noctis lied against a tree trunk waiting for her answer.


----------



## Laix (Nov 26, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

_Unique abilities?_

Now that was a tough question. These days, almost everyone had a kekkei genkai of some sort. The Sharingan, the Byakugan, the Sucrise techniques, the Nasaki techniques. Elle felt like an alien with her 'normal' abilities. She had a water jutsu and some medical knowledge up her sleeve. The former was nothing to brag about, but the latter perhaps made her stand out, mostly due to her age.

"Offensively, I'm not that good. I play more of a support role with a few water techniques and some medical knowledge, as well as my signature technique which could work wonderfully with your impressive abilities as a Ranen Clan member," Elle began with a sheepish smile. "I'm sorry to put most of this on you to play the offensive role, but I'll be there to heal your injuries and help you when there are crowds of enemies!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

_Impressive Abilities?_ That was what Noctis was working towards in his training to progress through his path to lead his clan. The only abilities Noctis had were only his pity Lightning release techniques. He hadn't even unlocked his clan's Kekkei Genkai yet. That was one of the downfalls in his life in the time being. "_Healing and Water release technique, huh? That could play nicely if the situation fits right._" Noctis stood straight and slowly opened his eyes, "_To be honest, I'm not that great either. I haven't even unlocked my Kekkei Genkai: one of the unique eye techniques in this world, the Surigan. So I'm handicapped compared to the rest of my clan._" 

"_Elle, I'll hand over the ring to you once we get there, if your supporting me from behind. I'm not that great at Taijutsu but I'll manage with my Ninjutsu. So I'll give it my all to not let anyone near you._" Noctis faced towards the direction they needed to go. "_Now I'll have my Lightning release tell us if we encounter an opponent of unique chakra nature. Remember we only have 4 hours, no distractions._" Noctis put it bluntly and avoided looking at her. After Noctis had released his lightning release into the ground for the purpose of enemy detection, he calmly asked, "_Hmph, Are you ready?_"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 26, 2011)

*The War Begins*












Restless murmurs on either side could be heard, as they ninja looked towards the clan heads. Each ninja, could feel the intensity of what some call, the silence before the storm. Some of them knew that they wouldn't see their families ever again or friends that may die here today.

The deafening silence was too much to bear from one man inside of the Aosuki and Senju forces. A flurry of fireballs flew out of the crowd and flew towards the Uchiha's forces. Suddenly a few others followed suit and a flurry of shuriken flew through the air. Uchiha members acted swiftly, as a line of rock erupted  upwards to block the incoming attack. Battle crys rang out, with a series of clanging metal acted like white noise in the background. A wide range of jutsu suddenly erupted from either side with ninja from each side sprinting towards battle.​


----------



## Laix (Nov 26, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

Noctis explained that he hadn't even unlocked his Kekkei Genkai yet, which came as a sigh of relief to Elle. She wasn't alone when it came to being Kekkei Genkai-less... if that's something to be proud of.

"Let's not making this too sad so I end up crying!" Elle chuckled lightly, joking about how they seemed so negative about their own abilities. Once that awkward air had passed, Noctis asked if she was ready.

"Yeah, I'm ready. We should get going now since time is so limited," she suggested before swallowing her fears and beginning to walk forward. She didn't walk to far, and was in fact waiting for Noctis to take the lead.

"Excuse me for being quite bad at geography, but do you know which direction we are supposed to go?" She laughed innocently, brushing her hair behind her ears.


----------



## River Song (Nov 26, 2011)

*Sayuri and Ayame Sato*

?Calm Down Sayuri.? 

Ayame breathed into her ear, keeping her arms above her head. It was almost a complete role-reversal. ?If you want this don?t go into a strop just because you lost the first challenge.? Ayame bit coldly, she hated doing this to her sister but right now she needed tough Love. Sayuri was about to open her mouth to retort before Ayame cut her off her voice softening.

?You just need to work harder to prove yourself next time.? She said releasing her grib on Sayuri?s wrist, red marks appearing on them.

?But Aya, what if I can never prove myself, what if in Fathers eyes I will never be good enough?? she said turning to her sister. Sayuri was abit taller than Ayame and had a much bulkier build, while Ayame looked very fragile, her ghostly skin seeming almost like porcelain, while Sayuri?s bronzed skin stretched tightly over her body. The Physical differences showing how different these girls were, but when they spoke they were in harmony.
Ayame sighed, as the two girls moved in to hug each other, with Sayuri she was a completely different question, her walls melted away by her older sister?s vibrant personality.

All the while a bird watched them from afar, perched on top of a Branch, its beady eyes showing more intelligence than a bird should have.

-Meanwhile-

Hazashi waited impatiently as a messenger bird swooped down from the sky, it was from their out posts bordering the Uchiha territory. Only four words were hastily scrawled on the page._ ?The War has begun.?
_
That meant that their move would soon be made. He walked to the balcony, staring at the bird in the trees.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

"Yeah, I'm ready. We should get going now since time is so limited." Noctis nodded and followed behind her. She seemed clueless of where to go having to stop after a short distance of walking. She turned around, and Noctis looked to the side. "Excuse me for being quite bad at geography, but do you know which direction we are supposed to go?" 

Noctis closed his eyes and shook his head. "_Watashi Village is approximately 24 miles from our current position NorthWest. I haven't been there myself but it is known for being the Village of Jewelry. I'm not surprised we are going there since our target is a wedding ring. But don't worry, just keep up with my speed and we'll be there in an hour as I said before. I'll take care of Enemy detection and being your shield._" 

Noctis dashed towards the direction they were heading as Elle followed from behind. While they were passing through the trees, "_Say Elle... I am curious of what you had encountered after I blindly went on ahead when we left Tenshi Bridge. Your bad at removing evidence, your blood stain from your skirt proves so._" Noctis faced forward as he asked with seriousness. "_It would be better if you told me what happened._"


----------



## Laix (Nov 27, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

Noctis closed his eyes, shaking his head. Elle watched with a curious face as he began explaining where Wato-something Village was.

"Watashi Village is approximately 24 miles from our current position NorthWest. I haven't been there myself but it is known for being the Village of Jewelry. I'm not surprised we are going there since our target is a wedding ring. But don't worry, just keep up with my speed and we'll be there in an hour as I said before. I'll take care of Enemy detection and being your shield." 

"2-24 miles!? Well, I guess we should make it there quickly if we was to go via the trees," Elle laughed awkwardly, knowing that Noctis was faster than her and it would take something to keep up with him.

Noctis began sprinting in a North West direction with Elle close behind. Her arms were straight out behind her back like a true shinobi, with her black boots stomping up a storm of dirt. She didn't wear the typical shinobi shoes. Well, she didn't really know if any standard shinobi shoes existed. There may be some, but Elle didn't know about it. Afterall, she was lacking when it came to geography.

"Say Elle... I am curious of what you had encountered after I blindly went on ahead when we left Tenshi Bridge. Your bad at removing evidence, your blood stain from your skirt proves so," Noctis began, catching her by surprise. He turned towards her as he continued on. "_It would be better if you told me what happened._"

"O-Oh! You noticed that?" She chuckled lightly as she slowed down a little to stare at her skirt. It was small, but there was a drop of Shell's blood that she'd forgotten to remove.

_'Prince Noctis really has a sharp eye... I guess I'll have to tell him. Just don't overreact!'_ She thought to herself, stopping while clenching her fists in fustration.

"Don't overreact, okay? I was attacked by some woman named Shell, but everything was fine!" She beamed, being sure to get it through to him that she sustained no serious injuries. "The blood is hers. I didn't want to tell you because I thought it would distract from the mission and the limited time we have. I'm sorry..."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

She started to laugh for some odd reason, "O-Oh! You noticed that?" Elle started to slow herself down to a complete stop and clenched her fists in frustration. She seemed really tense about what she was going to say. Noctis landed on a tree branch and turned around. "_Was she stopped by one of the bounty hunters searching for me? If so... I can't have her around me, otherwise she would get involved in my affairs..._" Noctis thought to himself before Elle was about to answer.

"Don't overreact, okay? I was attacked by some woman named Shell, but everything was fine!" Elle spoke out and got directly to the point. "The blood is hers. I didn't want to tell you because I thought it would distract from the mission and the limited time we have. I'm sorry..." Noctis thought to himself, "_Shell? Was she a bounty hunter? Ugh.... I won't look any deeper, Elle seemed like she handled herself pretty well._" Noctis crossed his arms and as the wind flew by his hair, he said, "_As long as your fine and knowing that I wouldn't regret myself not being able to protect you, I won't mind what had happened. Anyways, let's get going!_" The Prince had jolted towards the village with Elle keeping up behind him.

The Village of Jewelry, Watashi Village could be seen in front of Noctis and Elle's eyes. It was only 40 minutes when they left the wedding reception to get here. Jewerly merchants were swarming almost through the whole entrance selling anything valuable. Even one merchant came up to Elle showing her this golden necklace, "_You woman! You look like you're in need of something as precious as this! It's said if you wear this, all the pretty boys will come straight your feet! And it only going for 20,000 ryo!._" Noctis sighed at the desperate attempts that these merchants will make to make money. The golden necklace was probably fake gold trying to fool people into believing it's real.


----------



## Laix (Nov 27, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

After that was sorted, they eventually arrived at the Village of Jewerly, Watashi Village. Elle had heard of a village that was known for selling jewelry. From the finest diamonds only a material girl could afford to the cheap gold that looked like it was from the back cupboard of a fancy dress shop. The moment her foot had stepped on to their land, a short chubby man had waddled up to her, presenting Elle Aurum with a golden necklace that failed to shine in the sunlight.

Fake.

"You woman! You look like you're in need of something as precious as this! It's said if you wear this, all the pretty boys will come straight to your feet! And it's only going for 20,000 ryo!"

Was he implying that she was ugly and she needed such a necklace just to get a man!? A vein almost burst out of Elle's head, but she kept her cool and gave a warm, friendly smile.

"I'm sorry mister, but I'm not interested and I don't even have that kind of money on me! My dearest apologies," she sighed, reminding herself of how broke she was and why she was doing this mission before walking away from the fustrated dumpling.

Elle caught up to Noctis, grabbing his shoulder as she did.

"Did you just see that? One of the merchants tried to sell me a fake gold necklace!" She breathed with a slight chuckle. "I thought the Village of Jewelry would sell anything but fake jewlery to be honest."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Suddenly Elle had grabbed his shoulder. Noctis hasn't been grabbed like this after his mother's death. A chill went down through Noctis spine by this unusual feeling, but he kept his cool. "Did you just see that? One of the merchants tried to sell me a fake gold necklace!  I thought the Village of Jewelry would sell anything but fake jewlery to be honest." "_Well people would do anything these days just to get their hands on ryo, especially if its inside a village known for valuable accessories. My father had told me about this last time he had come to visit me at home. I honestly thought I didn't need to know anything about places like these since I won't even bother to travel here. But I guess my father's talks were useful._" Noctis brushed Elle's arm off his shoulder.

"_So the person were looking for is Hirate. Supposedly he runs a reputable service for making rings. It shouldn't be too hard to find him, I guess. Let's ask around._" Noctis approached a villager asking him where Hirate is. The villager told him to head to the Market district of the village, and his shop would be in front of the Big fountain in the middle of the district. Noctis nodded and head towards the Market district with Elle behind him. 

A few individuals approached Elle behind Noctis. They looked like they were from some kind of gang with tattoos planted over their body and atrocious hairstyles. "_Hey miss, you looking for some fun?"_ One of those people had said. Another butted in saying, "_A girl like you shouldn't be wandering around big villages like these without someone beside you._" Forcefully grabbing her arm and attemping to drag her with them. For some reason, Noctis was getting quite ticked off. Anger slowly started to flow through his veins, he didn't know the reason why. Maybe it was because this was a time consuming distraction or maybe something else...


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 27, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Kurokasa Nue LT*
> 
> Nue stood with folded arms, simply taking in the explanation about the attackers; who they were, what kind of jutsu they used and what they were likely after. Having listened to the information he looked back at the route he and Moro had come via. Most of it was now collapsed rubble, though it seemed that wouldn't be deterring the pursuers.
> 
> ...



*Moro Uchiha LT*

Romulus did a few handseals as to send out a mud clone as it was the same as him, it was going to help the clone of Nue. The Uchiha noticed these were clones and doge with outattacking and ran foward. Romolus send out Moro wolves and his own to place explosion tags all over the cave for a explosion for later if it comes down to it. The other two guys followed the Uchiha to where Nue,Romulus, and Moro was at. "Moro, you looked so cute, how about we play," the Uchiha said. Moro did a few handseals to send a fireball at the Uchiha, she was not in the mood to play sick hames with clans members. Moro heard the sound of a fuse goes off. Romulus was thinking time to get of here now before the whole cavern blowes up. The doctor did a few handseals to protect himself, Nue and Moro from getting hurt.

The whole cave collasped, the Uchiha sacrifces one of the men he was travling with to snatch Moro. Some of the wolves got killed along with the clans members of the doctor of wild cats. Romulus did a few handseals to open a portion of rock to the moutain side. Doctor know he had a problem and it was getting Moro back, before she was tortured too much. The doctor started to growled at his wolves to picked up any scent of Moro. "Moro friend, you can pick up her sorce of her location by sound, we need to find her fast." Moro was burnt and bleeding as she face the Uchiha and the clans member of the doctor. "I guess there is no reward for a trador from the Uchiha clan. I will tortured you than let my friend's cats have you for dinner." Moro was not going to give up with out a fight.


----------



## Laix (Nov 27, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

Noctis asked a village where Hirate was who told them to head to the Market District, where they would see Hirate's shop in front of a large fountain bang in the middle of the district. They immediately began to head there, with Noctis leading while Elle was close behind him.

"Something feels weird Noctis... Like someone's watching us!" she mumbled quietly. Within seconds of her expressing her worries, a group of delinquents covered in tattoos and with hairstyles that would shame their grandmothers.

"Hey miss, you looking for some fun?" One of them asked with his hands shoved in his pockets and a toothpick on the end of his lips. The two behind him seemed to be chuckling underneath their breaths, while another stepped forward.
"A girl like you shouldn't be wandering around big villages like these without someone beside you," He smirked with a patronizing tone before grabbing her arm. Elle let out a small scream as they tried to drag her into the alleyway. They was in a very crowded part of the district so people probably didn't notice it as they were busy trying to either flog necklaces or buy them. 

"Get off me you creep!" She screamed, yanking the kunai out of her leg holster and stabbing the man in the arm. He let out a sharp roar of pain, throwing himself away from Elle with her kunai sticking out of the very arm that tried to drag her away. The one who spoke before seemed pissed off now and grabbed her by the neck with a knife to her throat.

"Scream again and I'll slit your throat bitch, got it?"


----------



## Chronos (Nov 27, 2011)

*Gackt*
_A Session of Anger... III_










​
~~*~~

_[Takegami Tejirou]_


_I wonder how she got involved in all of this... your not allowed in my memories... why don't you just go away? Disappear from my life? Leave me be already!! I don't need your fucking pity! So why don't you just go away and let me wallow in my own self anger!?Llet me wallow in this hidden pain that in held in my soul. There's nothing you, nor the old man can do about Berserker! Nothing! 

...There's no way to stop it now. It's already too late... My memories...

I feel the ground shake... I feel the earth shake beneath my feet... I'm... I'm... I'm... I'm scared? I can't explain it. I'm trembling, I can't stop, but why? Why can't I stop! Please... stop!

Damn it! Why do you stand there...? 

WHY THE HELL DO YOU STAND THERE HIKARI!!??

Don't look at me with those eyes, don't treat me like I'm weak... don't treat me like I need any help at all!

Discard it... I... I need to discard all these... all these... emotions. They, they need to be discarded...

But those... her eyes that gleam in this dark and cold night, those eyes that see through the depth of my soul. Stop it Hikari! Stop interfering! No one asked you get involved!


....
......
........
..........

!!!!!
*!!!!!!!*


I can't stand those eyes. They show me my weakness, even with just a simple stare I can sense these emotions that flow erver so freely through her heart.

Those... beautiful eyes. 

Why can't I stop myself from building this pressure that builds in my chest. Why can't I understand any of these accursed things that are happening within my own flesh and soul.

Won't you please... 

Go away?

I don't want to see those eyes, and yet i can't keep my eyes from them... 

Should you strike I won't hold my breath to strike back. I can't do anything else... I'm in Berserker now...

Whatever you do... I will strike at you. My eyes see the truth, but my body can't react to it...

I am weak. 

No, that's not the case...

Is it that you're just too powerful to control?

"Berserker"

Go to hell. 

From the bottom of my heart I tell you this. I want you to go to hell. Can't you just... pester someone else? Why should I be the bearer of your conflict, the bearer of your destruction. I who has done nothing, am turning into what you want me to turn into...

A murderer.

Why? I don't understand. Shouldn't the body react to will? I don't want her to die... I don't want them to to die... I don't want to be the bearer of their deaths...

So why Berserker? Why do you insist in making me what I would hate to become? Please Berserker...

Please... Stop!

....

Yeah, Like hell you would.
_


~~*~~​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Noctis watched as those punks dragged Elle, he immediately started to stop them but the crowds of people surrounding him slowed him down. "_Shit.. This is bad!_" Noctis clenched his teeth as he tried to push people aside to get to Elle. By the time Noctis made it to where Elle would have been, she was gone along with the gang members. Noctis observed the area and made up some assumptions. "_Those ruffians, they looked like they habitat in isolated areas of this village. Alleyways, Junkyards, underneath Bridges, anywhere where villagers do not normally head towards._"

Noctis ran up a building and looked over the village. All he could see were crowds of people, it felt like a 'Where's Shinobi Waldo' game he used to play with when he was little. The Prince closely observed the village and saw a few alleyways. He quickly jumped over buildings and head for the first dark alleyway he found. He observed from above and all he could see was children playing some kind of card game. He continued over buildings to find anything unsual until he heard a scream, "Get off me you creep!". Noctis immediately recognized that voice, "_Elle!_" He heard it from a near by alleyway and quickly made his way. 

The one alleyway seemed unusual, as he was checking from above. He recognized the same group of people from before and Elle! One of them had a kunai up to her throat. Noctis knew he had to take precautions to avoid any fatal injuries towards Elle. He took his kunai out and aimed it towards the hand that was threatening Elle with a kunai. He threw it at great speed, and blood was seen dripping out of the man's hand. The person let go of Elle to focus his attention on his now wounded hand, "_What the hell!! Who the fuck did that?!_" The other ruffians had tried to find the source of where Noctis had thrown the kunai.

Noctis immediately appeared standing upside down with his arms crossed underneath a ceiling. "_That would be me... Now if you could kindly let her go and walk away, I would greatly appreciate it. Plus I don't feel like fighting..._" He had said calmly with a stern look on his face. "_Now why would we do that!_" One of the ruffians had thrown a chain and ball weapon towards Noctis. But the ball end of the weapon went through Noctis, seeing it was a sure hit. Suddenly, the Prince started to vanish in thin air, more precisely the image of the Prince started to vanish in thin air. "_Substitution Jutsu?! No.. it doesn't look like one, what the hell is that technique? He just disappeared!_" One of the ruffians had spoke out. 












"_Im glad you have acknowledged my past Image Technique. But Im not glad that you refuse to let her go...._" Noctis walked out of the darkness in public's view. The man with a kunai stuck in his hand had said, "_Kill him now! I want that bitch dead!_" The group of six ruffians had charged towards the Prince. All Noctis could do was sigh with disappointment. "_Well, I guess it can't be helped..._" The first person who had swung a bat in attempt to hit the Prince, was forcefully kicked to the face as Noctis dodged to the side and jumped onto his bat to do so. 

The second and third had attempted to punch him with what looks like Brass Knuckles, but Noctis simply kneeled to avoid their punch and thrusted his fists filled with lightning release into their chest having them fly back. 

The last three had charged all at once seeing that Noctis could not be underestimated. Two of them had a cleaver and an axe and the other stay behind throwing his ball and chain weapon. The two in the front had swung their weapons as Noctis jolted back from almost being chopped down. But the only problem was the ball and chain was about to crush Noctis as he jolted back. Noctis quickly charged his right hand with Lightning release and formed a Lance-like chakra extending from his right hand. 

"_Kanenkon!_"

The lance struck through the ball and chain only to send lightning release through the chain to the wielder, shocking him until he was unconscious. Only the two in front of Noctis were left wielding dangerous weapons and that he had to be careful, he couldn't even dodge wide range weapon in close combat. As the two both charged Noctis, the Prince performed a technique that would take a bit of time to charge up. Just as the two swung down both their axe and cleaver, Noctis stood still and took the hit full on. 

Immediately afterwards, a small explosion occured and both of the weapon wielders had fallen unconscious as Noctis was seen to have Lightning element cover his whole body. He used his Lightning release: Raging Thunder which covers him in lightning and gives the equal amount of damage of what Noctis could have taken in back to the person attacking.

The man who had the kunai stuck in his hand was shocked and horrified of how one person managed to take down six people. "_Who the fuck are you?!_" He inspected closely only to recognize him. "_Your that damned Prince from that Ranen clan! If we had known that we would have taken you instead of this girl._" The man thought of a dirty idea. He noticed that only he had only come just to save this girl. The man took the kunai out of his hand without any pain and grabbed Elle in a very inhumanely way. He cupped her breasts with one hand and held the kunai straight to her throat. "_Heh, Im guessing you care alot for this bitch don't you?!_" Noctis stood expressionless and still. The man fondled her breasts, and continued to talk, "_Turn yourself over because I want that fucking bounty on your head, or you get to see me kill this girl and make my way with her. Plus why the hell do you even care for her, don't people like you have better things to do that hang out with sluts?!_" 

From behind the man, a figure dropped from the top. He came up slowly behind and said with a cold voice, "_I care for her because I'm her shield... And I will not allow you to treat her that way!!!_" As soon as the man turned his head, a electrified punch was sent into his face causing him to slam into the wall to the side. The punch itself knocked him out cold.












The figure from behind was Noctis, the real one. Noctis recollected his memory of using his past image technique once again right after he used his Raging Thunder technique causing a small explosion from the impact. He had used the smoke to his advantage to activate his past image technique and ran up towards the roof without the man noticing so he can flank the man from behind. Noctis's image slowly vanished and the real Noctis from behind approached Elle and offered his hand to her for aid, "_Elle... I'm sorry I couldn't make it in time to make this situation avoidable... and I really did not want myself to fight.... Are you hurt?_" Noctis felt extremely disappointed.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 27, 2011)

*Gackt and Hikari*
_A Session of Anger... IV_










​
~~*~~

_[Takegami Tejirou VS Hikari Arisato]_

"Love and hate aren't just something to throw away Gackt."

"We both know that it is."

"What's truly pure is what human do with those emotions."

"Humanity cannot, nor will ever have anything pure."

"So... you would throw your humanity away?"

"I threw my ignorance away."

Is that your final answer?"

"No."

"..."

"Please, allow me reveal to you..."



​


_*"What it truly means to hate"*_​





The lush fields purely covered with only the small grass that seemed to go on forever, in the distance under the light of the nights sky stood the young man who was once again possessed by his inner most dire disease… Berserker. A boy who's only emotion right now, the only thing that constantly keeps building within his mind, that insufferable sound, that headache that makes him go... wild. Even though he doesn't want this, even though he tries, and tries to over power this build of large anger in him... he cannot.

Berserker has a tight hold on him and Hikari all that does is stand before him. Valiantly, not a single once of fear courses through those eyes of hers. Those eyes that are making Takegami weak... those eyes that show compassion towards the follow man, towards the fellow beast. It matters not... they were still weak genin, genin that won't even cut out to become what they are now... 

They never wanted this. One cursed with a Tattoo, a tattoo that once brought desperation to the world... With this mark she would only know despair, she would know pain unlike any other. She would know what it truly meant to witness hell.  

However, unlike the boy who stood only a few feet away from her. She did not held any remorse, any anger, any type of hate for humanity. Though they boy is unaware that his hate is only a fabrication of a mad man, that it's truly not his. He still know and believes that this is just an unfortunate turn of fate, or....

"Was it fate that brought me to this?"

In the midst of a storm that brew the lands with its ferocious winds, thunder and rain. Did these two stand as they only witness that each had a large determination to end one another, or better yet save one another.

One, to save the other from the emotions that he so believes that would ruin this world and the other to save the other from the hatred that it's consuming this soul. But none the less, are both ninja, equal in both skill and training, did they stood towards each other to battle it out.

No words, where spoken... A thunder flashed... 

*-BOOM!- *










​
All that was heard was the clash of two fist, it sounded tremendous, a lot of determination brew through their spirits, Gackt still under the spell of its illness    was the one who felt it the most. 

Hikari was determined, even more than he was.

Once again rushing towards each other with great speed did they clash fist once again. The water that was accumulated under their feet soon rose. 

_*-Bang--Pow--Swoosh--pow-*_

Their Taijustu was amazing, the strength of one was countered by the other held, the speed the one held was countered by the strength the other held. A sort of back and forwards between clashes... But still both enthusiastic to be determined the victor in this fight...

Hikari was nimble on her feet, she was meet with a fell powered fists towards her cheek. Kneeling on her feet and twisting her body she threw and upwards kick towards his feet.

"...Leaf Rising Wind..."

The fist was successfully blocked. Gackt staggered and defenseless saw as she retaliated and quickly did sweeping low kick and brought him to fall towards the ground, however this kick had a certain strength to it...

"Violent Wind!"

The moment he felt his back crash with the earth beneath him he felt a sudden urge of pain course through him, this brought his eyes to a close. He slightly opened one  of eyes to see that she was about to land another kick through his chest, and that wasn't all of it, she ahd jumped towards the air to give it more power.

He shook the pain away and brought himself to stand before the hit had impacted him. The moment she saw this, she tried to retaliate but...

*-BANG!-*

She had smashed the ground with a lot of force, she perceived that the world was... becoming slower... The water drops slowly dropped, Gackt's fist was slowly approaching her, clashing with whatever rain drop was in it's path. Her eyes widen as it neared her face and.

*-BLAAMM!-*

Her body started to drag around the floor pain course with each time her body met the floor, as she wen on she managed to properly placed a hand on the ground and push herself towards the air, with a few flips she managed to stand firmly on her feet. She rose her face to see that Gackt was rushing towards her violently about to throw yet another hit.

Her hand crossed around her face, he fist smashed with tremendous force into her arms, however with this, she managed to get a hold at him, pulling him closer and grabbing with neck, she threw him into the air and swing a full powered fist that landed at his stomach. He was sent flying fro a few miles to soon stop and regain his balance...

"Why... don't you just give up?"

"I... could ask you the same thing."

Panting between words... Slightly tired...

Takegami... Gackt clenched his teeth once again and...

"ARRGGGHHH!!!"

Rushed towards her...


----------



## Kenju (Nov 27, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Takashi*
> 
> Takashi felt something strange as that disgusting smell came back to his nose, the smell of something starting to get rotten, he glanced rapidly over where what once was his T-shirt, that strange black mist still coming out of it as near half of it was "dead", he committed a mistake but so what? if there was nothing to lose a fight would never be enjoyable and even more he wouldn?t be so pleased. His wild smile became even bigger as Diarmu managed to comeback from him being launched against the tree and even more deflected his shuriken except one that actually cut him in the cheek. Certainly he had a good control over his body but Takashi could say it just by looking at the spear user, he was starting to lose accuracy.
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

This guy really is crazy, or maybe an idiot. To even talk about having to cut off his arm as if it were nothing. Diarmu thought that he himself wasn't exactly right in the head either, but this person takes the cake. It's hard to imagine an entire clan like him. Which also makes it hard to think that the clan can be beaten very easily.

Although this just shows how reckless him and his clan can be. Diarmu has to admit though, he also has that same problem himself. That was going to become more obvious, since the power of insanity coming from the cursed was growing. "You really aren't an expert at using your brains are you? Just what the hell do you think you can do to me without any hands." Diarmu countered back with his own words of choice to the Aosuki's plan. Diarmu's spear stuck out, waiting to see just what he would do in that position. 

He could see the pieces of steel flying the air and hear them cutting through the wind. Diarmu didn't hesitate to fight back against the assault. With his arms, he stretched out with black spear far off to the left. Strength being poured into his hands and arms. His yellow eyes watching and waiting for shuriken to reach the expected range. One they reach about five feet to his body...

"Haa!!!" with both of his arms, he swings the black spear at full strength. Not at the shuriken but across the dirt in front of him. With swing creating a strong gust of wind, that blows away the projectiles coming at him. Not only that, but dirt is cut up as well, creating a smoke around him that prevents him from being seen. He can do what he wants to now.

Time is definitely on Diarmu's side right now. All he needs to do is wait for the Aosuki to force himself to cut off his own hands. Once that happens, it will be easy pickings for the spearman. That's all he needs to do to win..but "But I'd love to see how you'd do without any hands!!!" The black mist has intensified, showing that the insanity is causing him to think uncleanly and not doing what he should have. The insanity in his mind somewhat seems to have numbed the pain, or it may just be that he dosen't care.

Because of all of that, he lunges out of the dirt smoke and dashes after the Aosuki at great speed, faster than before. He reaches his opponent in no time at all. SWOOSH! SWOOSH! SWOOSH! The cursed spear is swung at the Aosuki's chest, then stabbed for the neck, after that it's swung to cut across his stomach, then a stab for the right eye. His bloodlust becoming more apparent as he goes faster with his strikes. 

"HAA!!!!! ONE FUCK UP AND YOU DIE!!!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 27, 2011)

*Takashi*

Takashi could not resist to bit his lip as the shurikens were completely deflected by Diarmu, that spear was just plain awesome but if the guy couldn?t keep his own mind in check he would be the one to end up dead. The sudden change of mood of the red-haired boy was pretty obvious but if he were to keep going like that the only one who would end up dead. Now it was only question of time, who would end up fucked? him by having to cut his arms or the spear wielder by getting his brain completely screwed? both options were exciting, even with his lost chance he was still smiling as Duihan said that he would love to see what he would do without hands.

He barely saw how something came out from the big cloud of dirt that was guarding Diarmu, noticing that it would be pointless to rely on his eyes and that would only  make him react slower, Takashi closed his eyes, the only thing he could do in that moment was to rely in his ears, nose and instinct. The area where they were fighting was perfectly engraved in his brain like a photograph, after all he knew that forest like the palm of his hand, it was only his backyard.

"COME!!!" he shouted as his opponent arrived to his position in an instant, hearing the movement of the guy as he was swinging the spear violently he started to dodge, trying to make as shorter movements as possible and not waste energy. He was barely able to dodge the swing aiming for his chest stepping back,moving only his head he avoided the attack to his neck and then by bending his body backwards tot he point that his head almost touched the ground he dodged the swing aimed to his stomach though for the moment he got his stance back the stab towards his right eye was already near.

For the moment the spear stabbed through him, instead of his body what appeared was the rest of his shirt being pierced by the weapon, the Body Replacement Technique was very useful indeed. Instead of just escaping, Takashi pulled his body forward getting near of the boys face with a hand starting to get charged with lightning chakra, putting the hand in front of Diarmu?s face he said"This shit can shock adults and even have after effects if it?s use don certain part of the body, I wonder...What will happen to your head???SHYAAHAHAHAHA!!!"he said and released his lightning palm attack. His lust for blood no less than Diarmu?s.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 27, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Takashi*
> 
> Takashi could not resist to bit his lip as the shurikens were completely deflected by Diarmu, that spear was just plain awesome but if the guy couldn?t keep his own mind in check he would be the one to end up dead. The sudden change of mood of the red-haired boy was pretty obvious but if he were to keep going like that the only one who would end up dead. Now it was only question of time, who would end up fucked? him by having to cut his arms or the spear wielder by getting his brain completely screwed? both options were exciting, even with his lost chance he was still smiling as Duihan said that he would love to see what he would do without hands.
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

"Bastard! Bastard! Bastard! Bastard!" Diarmu cursed at the effect his attacks were having. He was right to become frustrated, every single one of his strikes were being dodged. He was becoming so made that he wanted to stab himself for missing. Though that of course was the insanity messing with his mind. His strikes went faster and even still he wasn't making a hit.

He noticed the Aosuki's movements had changed from last time. They seemed more fluid, he probably would be able to catch the flow if he had most of his mind to himself. Diarmu knows he cant possibly keep this up forever though. He has to give at some point in time. And when that happens, Diarmu will be the quickest to strike.

The only thing he had managed to hit was the shirt which already was damaged. That didn't matter, what he wanted was the person that wore it. Before he could move for another attack, he was met with sudden surprise. The Aosuki's hand glowed with lightning, not needing anything else to be said for him to know it was dangerous.  "Shit!" Diarmu cursed trying to get away by pulling back.

Diarmu raised the black spear, trying to guard against it. Though that wasn't enough, once the lighting made contact with the spear, it traveled to him and shocked his entire body. "Ahhh!!!!!" the boy yelled as lightening danced around his body. He is flung back by the jutsu, the spear leaving his hand. Because of that, the black mist around the Aosuki's hand disappears.

Diarmu is left sliding across the grass on his back, the spear landing beside him. "...Ah!"  Diarmu manages to pull himself up, fighting through the pain. The black mist slowly disappearing from his own body and his sanity coming back. "You bastard!!!!!! I'll fill you with holes for that!! Piece of shit, you won't be able to dodge a thing with this next technique!" Diarmu shouted in rage, grabbing the spear beside him and slowly managing to stand. Just as he does, he feels as if a part of his brain explodes!

"Gahh!!" it's the after effects from the insanity from the spear. Now that he's regained his insanity he's able to think clearly. Now that he does, the conclusion he comes to in his head pisses him off. "Aosuki, I'll kill you someday...but today isn't the time...you got off luck!" with that, Diarmu dashes off to the west, away from the Aosuki and deeper into the forest as he holds his head in pain....


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 27, 2011)

*Sadao*

"Assassin? Is he referring to the person responsible for the murder act?" Noctis had thought in his head. He stopped and landed onto the ground. "What is your name? And why are you searching for this so-called 'Assassin'?" Noctis looked at him with intimidating eyes.

Sadao looked at him confusingly as he saw Noctis's intimidating eyes staring him down. "I guess you haven't heard yet. There was someone who did all of the killing to start up a big war." Sadao thought in the back of his head _'Why do I keep running into all of these guys that are hyped up on testosterone?'_ 

Clearing his throat, Sadao said "Oh, and my name is Sadao. I live with the Senju...who are you?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 27, 2011)

*Takashi*

The Aosuki looked amused how Diarmu got to defend himself from his lightning palm technique and although it didn?t matter at all since the lightning chakra just flowed through the weapon shocking the red-haired guy, Takashi had to admit, even in that state of madness, that this boy was strong if he had not reacted in time, such a technique hitting directly the head would have killed him without a doubt. The scream of pain of the person who was in front of him filled his ears, with it it brought feelings of joy, an indescribable happiness running through his body, an overflowing excitement almost orgasmic. That was what caused him more rejoice the expression in Diarmu?s face, his voice. He found his reason to live, it was not only fighting; it was fighting so he could see someone suffering. 

As Diarmu retreated from the fight, Takashi smiled at the words the boy told him. Next time? yeah he was already waiting for it. He didn?t even think about chasing him, he was satisfied for the moment."I?ll wait for it, Diarmu Duihan. You are the best, you really are the best!!!"he said while already alone,"The next time i will force a better expression on that face of yours. I wanna see it, your expression when your chances of winning are completely gone, an expression of despair...Only imagining the expression you will make when looking the death in the eyes while drowning in your own blood makes me already excited!!! Shyahahahaha!!!!"

With that Takashi left the place with that wild smile of his in the face.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

This person was telling him information he had already known, but the assassin he was referring to was the murderer. Noctis crossed his arms and lied back against a tree. The boy cleared his throat, "Oh, and my name is Sadao. I live with the Senju...who are you?" 

Noctis slowly opened his eyes and spoke to Sadao, "_I'm Prince Noctis of the Ranen clan. Im already aware of the murder of the Aosuki clan members, and I am trying to track the murderer down._" Noctis tightened his fists, "_Im not going to let this simple murder cause a world ninja war. I don't want my clan involved nor I dont want more innocent people getting killed. Sadao, do you have any leads on where this murderer might be?_" Noctis asked desperately.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 27, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Tenshi Hyuga
> 
> Tenshi seen the so called guardian coming right for her and the Senju boy. Time slowed down,she did not know what was happening. Her body just moved,she pushed the Senju out of the way. "ROTATION!!" The girl yelled defending against the guardian as her body span around and the justu activated. "Fugetsu save the boy"! Tenshi yelled.
> 
> ...



*[???]*

The ninja watched as he had forced his captive to do the same, and thought. 'Rotation? It seems to protect the user by engulfing them self in chakra...' It ripped at the claws of the guardian, and that is when he had noticed one of them had thrown a exploding tag at the shell. In the explosion it knocked the ninja away a couple of yards. The guardian technique faded and felt the pain of it from the flash of the exploding tag as well as its hand was no longer there. The ninja could then feel warm blood running down his face. "Dam! You innocent fools! Being a ninja is a matter of life and death! How dare you make light of my strength, and how dare you waste my time." The ninja began a series of hand signs, both ordering the guardian to protect him and for his newest technique.



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> This person was telling him information he had already known, but the assassin he was referring to was the murderer. Noctis crossed his arms and lied back against a tree. The boy cleared his throat, "Oh, and my name is Sadao. I live with the Senju...who are you?"
> 
> Noctis slowly opened his eyes and spoke to Sadao, "_I'm Prince Noctis of the Ranen clan. Im already aware of the murder of the Aosuki clan members, and I am trying to track the murderer down._" Noctis tightened his fists, "_Im not going to let this simple murder cause a world ninja war. I don't want my clan involved nor I dont want more innocent people getting killed. Sadao, do you have any leads on where this murderer might be?_" Noctis asked desperately.




*Sadao*


"I seriously have no idea, I'm thinking about giving up on this search and try to make a difference on the battle field. If I could even do that..."

Sadao turned away, "I'll be going now. I think my time has run its course with this search. maybe I'll see you some other time Prince. But for now, I've got to repay my debt." Jumping off into the canopy, Sadao ran southward.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 27, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *[???]*
> 
> The ninja watched as he had forced his captive to do the same, and thought. 'Rotation? It seems to protect the user by engulfing them self in chakra...' It ripped at the claws of the guardian, and that is when he had noticed one of them had thrown a exploding tag at the shell. In the explosion it knocked the ninja away a couple of yards. The guardian technique faded and felt the pain of it from the flash of the exploding tag as well as its hand was no longer there. The ninja could then feel warm blood running down his face. "Dam! You innocent fools! Being a ninja is a matter of life and death! How dare you make light of my strength, and how dare you waste my time." The ninja began a series of hand signs, both ordering the guardian to protect him and for his newest technique.



*Tenshi Hyuga*

Tenshi seen what happened,she could not believe her eyes. She was shocked that he was actually bleeding,the man who killed 4 Aosuki members and would have got away if he had not returned close to the Aosuki territory. Tenshi seen the rage and blood in his face,he was mad.Tenshi could see her scared and helpless side returning,Tenshi shook her head. Tenshi had to keep her confidence up,Tenshi gulped. "DO NOT LET HIM MAKE THOSE HAND SIGNS!!!" Tenshi yelled. Tenshi ran towards him and the guardian full speed taking a kunai out,Tenshi smiled.Her confident side was taking over her scared and helpless sad. "Leave the guardian to me!"  Tenshi yelled jumping and landing down behind the guardian. Tenshi attempted a slash with the kunai at the guardian. She then engaged it with taijutsu.


Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu was panting from his last attack,He had broken through his limit. He never used this must chakara in battle before,Fugetsu smirked and was proud that he has gotten stronger. Fugetsu goofy cheerful face then turned serious after hearing what Tenshi said. Fugetsu had to stop those hand seals from happening. Fugetsu quickly did a hand seal and used hiding like a mole technique appearing right behind the guardian that was distracted by Tenshi,But now right in front of the killer. Fugetsu engaged in taijutsu at the killer. "Finally you took this serious.Whats wrong mad that a three genin are keeping you on your toes. You may be powerful but how do you fare in taijutsu?   Fugetsu said throwing a few punches and then went for a kick. After trying to go for a other punch Fugetsu fell down. 

_Damn I...I thought I got stronger. But my chakara is right now low. It must have been that last doton._

Fugetsu thought falling on his knees. 

_I still have some chakara I can fight._

*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki woke up from being unconscious from the explosion and was wrapped with vines and plants. Ketsueki grabbed his kunai easily because this flowers and vines were not meant for holding him down but for grabbing him and pulling him. He cut the vines and flowers off of him self and seen the boy and the girl he was fighting with the summon and killer. Ketsueki had a devilish grin as he seen the killer face,he began to do what he always does. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" He laughed waiting for the perfect opportunity to do his plan. He saw the Fugetsu boy fall on his knees. Ketsueki smiled and laughed again,"AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"  Ketsueki did a few hand seals and controlled all the blood on the killer face and sent it to the air. He then made it form to needles and sent it straight to the killer.

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu thought that he was done for.But he seen something,the killer blood was gone. Fugetsu looked up and saw blood needles and smirked. As he seen the needles fall down he focused his chakara. "No this is not my limit!!!" Fugetsu said making hand seals. Earth Release:"Double Suicide Decapitation Technique" Fugetsu went underground and his hand appeared under the killer. It was inches away from the killer feet.

_If I can just grab his feet this battle is over. Hope he does not notice._


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Sadao had mentioned that he has been tired from searching where the Murderer is. He thought he could do much better in the upcoming war between his clan and the Uchiha. He bid Noctis farewell and sped off. Noctis was still back in square one. He had no idea of where to find the murderer, even so Sadao seemed like he has been searching for him for a while.

Noctis was still confident to find the murderer, if there are innocent lives at risk, he was sure to put his time to search for the person responsible. Noctis dashed off into the forest in pursuit of the killer, hoping to find him soon enough. "_If I do manage to find him... I have to take swift precautions when confronting him. Even without my Surigan, I still have a chance._" The Prince dashed off into the forest observing the area around him carefully.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> Sadao had mentioned that he has been tired from searching where the Murderer is. He thought he could do much better in the upcoming war between his clan and the Uchiha. He bid Noctis farewell and sped off. Noctis was still back in square one. He had no idea of where to find the murderer, even so Sadao seemed like he has been searching for him for a while.
> 
> Noctis was still confident to find the murderer, if there are innocent lives at risk, he was sure to put his time to search for the person responsible. Noctis dashed off into the forest in pursuit of the killer, hoping to find him soon enough. "_If I do manage to find him... I have to take swift precautions when confronting him. Even without my Surigan, I still have a chance._" The Prince dashed off into the forest observing the area around him carefully.




Fugetsu clone

The clone has been running for who know how long,the clone of Fugetsu was starting to feel that this fight was about to end. There is no way he could find anyway,it seems that the Aosuki territory has become empty as if the whole clan went somewhere. The clone looked up and smiled. "Hey you" The clone said running up to the guy he seen. "Look you may be busy but I need you to follow me. Long story short Me a Hyuga named Tenshi and a freaky 12 year old blood manipulator kid who laughs all the time found the killer,the real me made a clone which is me to find backup. We are far away from them follow me now"  Fugetsu clone said running back towards the fight.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2011)

*Rokuto Aosuki*

The blue-haired man was walking proudly leading the way towards the battlefield, more then half of the clan was following him ready to start what their leader called before a massacre though all of them were sure that it would not be as easy as it sounded like. Rokuto was already aware of what the plan was, both the Senju clan and the Aosuki clan would attack from different sides. The southern border of Uchiha territory was their objective. Once they could reach it, Rokuto would let his people go on a rampage and spread as much madness as they could. After all there was the only thing that a war brings.

As the blue-haired army stepped the territory of the owners of the sharingan, his nose caught a special smell, immediately he noticed some things about it. First it was the scent of a female, sweet but at the same time dangerous smell can be perceive by the nose of the Aosuki clan?s head. The second thing he noticed was that whoever that person could be she was not an Uchiha.*"Leader!"*One of the men behind Rokuto said though the man of the red cloak just nodded.

" Tsk. By now almost all of the clans should know that we are at war. Whoever it is shall be an ally of these bastards. Probably it is that woman I heard about, apparently she really got a treaty with the Uchiha "he said more to himself than anything"Oi, take the lead from now on. Make a little detour and just follow the plan, there is someone ahead that I have to meet"with that said, Rokuto ran forwards.

It wasn?t long before the red-haired women could be seen by Rokuto?s eyes. Her presence was imposing and Routo was able to feel some goosebumps just by looking at her eyes, that woman was strong. "Hooo. So it really were you. Erza Hozuki"the Aosuki said getting near but with distance enough between them in case of the woman attacking first."I heard some rumors about you. To think that a prideful woman like you would get an alliance with these scumbags"he said a bit animated as if trying to lighten the mood but he was already prepared to attack if the situation were to demand it. 

" If possible I would like not to fight you,actually it could be cool if you were to help us but..."he said, his relaxed and animated tone of voice suddenly changed to serious one and a strong killing intent came out from him" If you really wanna go at it I can ensure that you won?t leave in a position to fight for a long while".


----------



## Olivia (Nov 28, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]

*She had been waiting here for what seemed like days. The peace was disrupted hours ago by the screams and explosions from other fights. However this greatly disappointed her as she hadn't seen a single enemy this entire wait. Was it really necessary to guard this border or was he just trying to get her out the way? That would probably just hinder the Uchiha's battle power but to each their own.

Although this would soon to be proven false as a man started to run at her from the horizon. She expected a army to be following him, but after a few seconds she realized it was just him. Was he being cocky or did he just not know any better? The man eventually reached talking distance as he proclaimed:

"Hooo. So it really were you. Erza Hozuki. I heard some rumors about you. To think that a prideful woman like you would get an alliance with these scumbags."

She merely laughed off at this assumption. She didn't care for the Uchiha clan themselves or the affairs they themselves got into, however she did recognize their power, and that she could not ignore.

"If possible I would like not to fight you,actually it could be cool if you were to help us but...If you really wanna go at it I can ensure that you won?t leave in a position to fight for a long while".

She didn't respond at first, wondering what to say. She could tell by looking at this guy, even though he was a bit loud, he was definitely strong. She calmly proclaimed:

"You must know, someone as proud as myself even knows her own limits. I couldn't protect my clan all by myself in this upcoming battle, and they were basically on Uchiha territory; it was either that or watch the defeat of my clan. However---"

She looked the man right in the eyes as she continued;

"Rokuto Aosuki I can presume, I have to defend this border with my life, that was part of the agreement. Now if you don't want to battle you have three options from what I see.

One: Both of us don't move and we can continue talking.

Two: You can attack from some other side of the Uchiha clan or just turn around in general.

Or finally, Three: You can send other forces, such as part of the Aosuki army to come attack me, that way you won't have to battle.

Of course there's the other obvious choice, which is for us to battle. I'll let you chose, I don't like making these types of choices myself."

She then proceeded close her eyes, waiting for him to speak.


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

It was horrible...

In just under five minutes, she'd had her life on the line at least twice and had been touched in a way no woman would like to be. She felt violated, and this had surely put her in a bad mood. There was a lump in her throat that she was holding back; there was tears in her eyes that wanted to come out but she wouldn't allow it.

"Elle... I'm sorry I couldn't make it in time to make this situation avoidable... and I really did no want myself to fight... Are you hurt?" Noctis asked with his usual tone of voice, but Elle quickly caught him off.

"I'm fine. Can we just get on with the mission please?" She replied almost silently, wrapping her arms tight around herself.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The boy rushed through the forest in desperate need of finding any leads on where the murderer might be. Noctis stopped in his tracks after hours of searching, nothing was found. "_I won't get anywhere if I search randomly like this...._" The boy had slammed his right fist into the tree. Someone suddenly approached the Prince. Noctis had not seen anyone around the Aosuki area, in fact he was alone just until now. 

The figure had spoke to him, "Look you may be busy but I need you to follow me. Long story short Me a Hyuga named Tenshi and a freaky 12 year old blood manipulator kid who laughs all the time found the killer,the real me made a clone which is me to find backup. We are far away from them follow me now." "_Tenshi? That's the same Hyuuga I had met with during my encounter with Moro Uchiha?! She did mention where she might of knew where the murderer was. But I choose to take my own path.._" The boy thought to himself.

Noctis looked up at the supposed clone, "_Very well, but I do have one request. Please release yourself when we are within the area. I tend to prepare before I charge in._" Noctis had said before he followed the clone to where the Murderer was.


*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Noctis was cut off by Elle, "I'm fine. Can we just get on with the mission please?" She asled silently with her arms around herself in shock. "_She's not the same as before... I don't blame her... I failed to protect her in her time of need...._" Noctis grabbed his forehead in frustration. He wanted to beat up the already unconscious individual who put her in this bind but there would be no point.

"_Alright. But remember, anything can happen in a mission. Even something as unfortunate as this. We have to persevere as shinobi._" Noctis grabbed Elle's hand tightly, "_This way we won't get seperated. Please don't let go of me._" Noctis himself felt awkward grabbing her like that, but since they were limited on time, he couldn't afford to lose her again. They both went out in the district towards Hirate's shop. 

Elle still felt upset about what had happened. Noctis wanted to say something, but he knew that whatever he would say would be useless cheer her up. Noctis looked ahead and recognize the fountain in the middle, the same fountain the villager had pointed out. A huge line was formed right outside the shop, proving that fact that it was highly reputable.

Noctis went up to the bodyguard showing him the note that Oz had given to both Elle and Noctis. He let them both go in and not letting anyone else head inside. Once inside, Noctis had seen bright and magnificent shiny accessories shown on display. Noctis had gone up to what looks like to be the shop keeper, "_May I ask if Hirate is in? I have a note from Oz requesting his wedding ring._" Noctis had asked. The person that Noctis spoken to said, "_Oooh Of course! I forgot! Anyways let me go fetch the ring and bring it back. By the way, Im Hirate._" The man known as Hirate left to the back of the shop in order to search for the wedding ring.

Noctis was still holding Elle's hand, so he immediately released it. "_I guess we have a bit of time, you can go check out the Jewelry in the store, that is if you choose to._" Noctis lied back against the wall and crossed his arms observing the environment around him. Noctis had still felt horrible for what Elle had to go through. He had kept thinking about the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 28, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> The boy rushed through the forest in desperate need of finding any leads on where the murderer might be. Noctis stopped in his tracks after hours of searching, nothing was found. "_I won't get anywhere if I search randomly like this...._" The boy had slammed his right fist into the tree. Someone suddenly approached the Prince. Noctis had not seen anyone around the Aosuki area, in fact he was alone just until now.
> 
> ...



Fugetsu clone

The clone was running as fast as he could as the boy followed,"You know Tenshi,small world.Though im not suprised since she did meet the Aosuki,Senju clan leaders then me and the Aosuki clan leader god son in one day. The clone said relaxed that he found some sort of backup. The clone seen smoke rise from the old explosion. "How did someone not here that.Anyway just go where that faint smoke is,A explosion of the fight happened there,good luck. The clone said dispersing.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 28, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> Romulus did a few handseals as to send out a mud clone as it was the same as him, it was going to help the clone of Nue. The Uchiha noticed these were clones and doge with outattacking and ran foward. Romolus send out Moro wolves and his own to place explosion tags all over the cave for a explosion for later if it comes down to it. The other two guys followed the Uchiha to where Nue,Romulus, and Moro was at. "Moro, you looked so cute, how about we play," the Uchiha said. Moro did a few handseals to send a fireball at the Uchiha, she was not in the mood to play sick hames with clans members. Moro heard the sound of a fuse goes off. Romulus was thinking time to get of here now before the whole cavern blowes up. The doctor did a few handseals to protect himself, Nue and Moro from getting hurt.
> 
> The whole cave collasped, the Uchiha sacrifces one of the men he was travling with to snatch Moro. Some of the wolves got killed along with the clans members of the doctor of wild cats. Romulus did a few handseals to open a portion of rock to the moutain side. Doctor know he had a problem and it was getting Moro back, before she was tortured too much. The doctor started to growled at his wolves to picked up any scent of Moro. "Moro friend, you can pick up her sorce of her location by sound, we need to find her fast." Moro was burnt and bleeding as she face the Uchiha and the clans member of the doctor. "I guess there is no reward for a trador from the Uchiha clan. I will tortured you than let my friend's cats have you for dinner." Moro was not going to give up with out a fight.



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

It was no great surprise that the ambushers rushed by the clones. At least it confirmed to Nue that they weren't novices, though he wasn't sure if that was a good thing. He steeled himself for the coming onslaught as the enemy appeared, opting to immediately goad Moro.

_I guess they really are here for her..._

To Nue's horror, their provocation worked and Moro summoned an enormous fireball. "Moro-san! Wai-", but Nue's cry was too late. All at once, a chain explosion started in the tags that had been placed in the cave, causing the network to destabilize. Nue was about to dive for a section of rock that his earlier scan had detected was a bit tougher when Moro's doctor once again did the honors.

A brief moment of confusion followed as the cacophony of collapsing rock and crumbling stone filled the air. "Moro-san!" Nue called out, but the noise was too loud. The sheer amount of dust in the air made finding her by sight useless. Then as suddenly as darkness had closed in, there was a point of light. The doctor had opened a path which Nue gratefully took. He dove out of the cave, quickly trying to take stock of the situation. Luckily, his mask had protected his mouth and eyes from dust, leaving his senses clear.

The first person Nue saw was Moro's doctor. His little pack of animal companions seemed to be significantly reduced, probably casualties of the collapse. But where was Moro!? Nue's question was answered when the doctor directed his remaining wolves to track her.

_She was abducted!?_

"My name is Kurokasa Nue", Nue informed the doctor who still referred to him as Moro's friend. "Just give me a moment and try not to move around too much..."

Nue knelt to the ground once more, this time pulling back his sleeve and placing his hand directly against the ground. He would have to work fast and accurately.

_"Cicada Song"_

The silent cry rang out from his mask, rippling through the ground and revealing the lay of the land.

_There!_

Just on the edge of Nue's maximum range, he sensed it. A high speed footfall to the south. Too heavy for just one person with that shape of foot, they had to be carrying something.

"To the south", Nue said quickly, immediately setting off into a run along the mountainside. He didn't bother waiting for the doctor, he simply started running. "We have to hurry", Nue called back to the doctor. "Whoever took her is moving really fast."

Nue was lost in thought as he deftly leaped from rock to rock. His mind was on the cave and what went wrong. He wondered how these guys managed to grab Moro so easily despite the falling rock. This was a troublesome enemy, certainly not what Nue was expecting when the day had started. It seemed like only moments ago when he was having lunch with Moro and messing around down by the river. Now it was dusk and he was chasing some creep through the mountains who presumably wanted to tear his friend's eyes out.

The rattling of tumbling rock was the only indication of Nue's passage. He had played on the mountainside a lot as a child. Jumping from jagged rock to jagged rock was nothing to him, like a young Ibis that simply knows how to make death-defying jumps by instinct alone. It seemed his knowledge of these hills was working to his advantage. Up ahead, he caught the new sound of tumbling pebbles and stones, signs of someone traveling just ahead of him. He was catching up.

_That'll have to do, I don't have time to stop and re-verify his position..._

Behind Nue, Kurokasa village began to grow small down on the valley floor. Moro's kidnapper was making great pace at escaping the river country. Surely he didn't intend to run all the way back to Uchiha village? It was way too far, at least a few days worth of travel. Where was he heading then? A secret base of some kind?

"Hey, doctor-san", Nue said in a terse tone, not turning to look at the man. "Where is this person taking Moro? If we knew that then maybe we can cut him off." Although Nue was focused on the task at hand, he slightly blamed the doctor for the current crisis, somehow convincing himself that the old man had brought this trouble down on Moro by dropping by for one of his unscheduled checkups. They would have to have a little talk about that at some point.


----------



## River Song (Nov 28, 2011)

_The Strike of Death_​
The bird flitted through the window, dancing on the wind, it feathers a streamlined purple as it landed on the ground. It began to change shape, the way it did so tricked the eye, if one didn?t pay attention to it they would think a bird turning into a woman a common thing.

The end result stood there, it was the nightingale, her body muscled and her appearance and general aura commanding the entire room, her violet eyes piercing into Hazashi. The man stood there looking at the woman, unsure of what to do, he was wearing a robe hiding his tattoes that became visible when the entwined around his neck and stopped on his cheeks.

 The Nightingale looked at him her condescending glare almost burning Hazashi. ?I take it you are the one I was told to convene with.? She snapped giving the man a look that wasn?t a look of disgusrt but a look of belligerence at having to deal with him.

Hazashi gritted his teeth. ?If you have come from talking to a pompous Uchiha ass then yes.? It was no secret to the Uchiha leader that Hazashi despised the man, their personalities clashed. The only contact they had was during few formal political meetings between the two clans, and they had not gotten along, although the presence of the other diplomats and stopped him voicing his opinion of the man. The organisation of this had been through letters and occasionally an Uchiha runner who took the money Hazashi had stolen from the Sato clan?s treasury to Rakiyo, part of the deal was that Hazashi would pay for it.

It was an undercover deal between Hazashi and the Uchiha clan, they would arrange the Assassination of his brother and Sato clan leader Horoshi, and in return when Hazashi was made clan leader he would answer to them. 
Hazashi recognised the woman; she was the nightingale a professional assassin. ?I was called by a Uchiha servent, it would be uncouth for a clan leader to be seen meeting with the daughter of Sithis.? She said her velvety voice echoing throughout the room.

?I don?t care about any of your religion crap, you were summoned to do a job on my behalf now shall we get down to business or do you intend to stand there where anyone can see you? he said beckoning to the balcony behind her. 

With a resounding crack he was thrown against the wall, a dagger at his neck ?I should cut you down right now for speaking ill of the Dread Father.? She said her murderous tone laced with Venom. She let go with him, as he fell to the ground with a plop.

?The Uchiha?s have paid the bloodprice and given me my target now all I need is the Parameters of the kill, which is why I was directed to you.?

He stood up shaken, he could fight her but he needed her for this, and after that display he wasn?t sure if he would win. Coughing silently her regained his composure ?Yes, well I have only one condition... her must be killed in plain sight in front of the whole clan. That is why I have chosen now to strike; he will address the clan as a whole for the second stage of the Purification, kill him in the most graphic way possible and then afterwards claim you were sent by the Senju clan. Understood.?

She smiled, she enjoyed these kinds of contracts it was a relief from the day to day assassinations. Poison their food, kill them in the dark, plant the evidence, slowly but surely the nightingale was fading from history and becoming a Myth, this would be a chance to bring the assassin to the forefront of everyone?s minds before her time is up.

?It would be my pleasure? she said her voice laced with childish glee. 

Suddenly a gong sounded, the sound echoing through the campus ?It?s going to start soon ? Hazashi said. Slipping his coat on before walking out of the door, he thought the Assassins grin was unsettling but apparently she was the best at what she does so Hazashi couldn?t fault her.

The Nightingale sat in the room waiting on the balcony, a perfect vantage point where she could see exactly what?s happening. She sighed realising that Hazashi was right, she couldn?t be spotted yet, she was letting her excitement ruin her professionalism, sighing her body morphed into a bird, its beady eyes watching as Horoshi stepped out.

In her Mind she started formulating plans, they were surrounded by Ninja so a straight out attack wouldn?t work she would need a distraction, something of a suprise attack. She gave a chirp as she flew down to the doors as two girls walked out, one with bright crimson hair and the other one with an emerald hew. She flew in the doors; it was one of the beauties of being a bird no one suspected anything. She landed in the deserted hallway and turned back into a human. She shook her head, doing that in quick succession was not good for you. She looked at the pictures on the wall, all of them looked similar, pale skin black hair tatoo?s. She walked through the halls until she came to the door she was looking for, it was the one that her target had exited moments ago and she could clearly see him now, his back against her, this was her chance, he was addressing the clan about a tournament or exam or something of that nature, silently she shunshined up, her drawn dagger against his neck as she have an almighty push, the dagger cutting through his skin and bone, until his head came right of. She dropped the head on the floor, moving her hands to deflect incoming projectiles with her dagger.

 Jumping onto the roof she announced ?Remember the Senju clan when you bury him.? And before anyone could react she was gone.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 28, 2011)

*Gackt Hikari and Mao*
_A Session of Anger... V_

_[Takegami Tejirou/ Hikari Arisato/ Moa Motonashi]_​
The moment that Hikari witness this build of anger surge up inside of Gackt, a bit of sadness coursed through her. She'd had to battle him like he was battling her now... to kill. Her fist tighten, but she hadn't given up in the attempt to releive him from that curse.

She took one step forward and prepped herself to swing the next hit. The moment her arm was about to swing.

"You better stop there." 

A cynical voice was heard from behind her, she slowly turned to see the eyes of a mad man. A man that was dressed in a lad coat while her glasses reflected her appearance, it seemed like he had a screw latched on his head and his facial expression showed a crazy, disgusting smirk. In his let hand he held a lit cigarette. How couldn't she notice this man, the stench of smoke and nicotine emanated from him and yet he stood there, he wasn't even present when this all started... and yet he appeared out of nowhere.

Who was this man?

*-Pow-*

He slammed his hand towards her neck, the hit wasn't fatal or critical at all. He just slightly hit it/ This made her loose her consciousnesses, and gently fall towards the wet grass that laid under her feet. This man slowly rose his gaze to witnessed the young man named Gackt rushed towards him, still with tha same fury he held before. This brought a slight smirk on his lips. Gack at the top of his speed, pulled his arm back, somehow witnessing Hikari fall towards another mans feet made him even angrier. He couldn't contain this feeling of anger towards this man, and so he was his new target. 

He pulled his fist and the moment he was in close enough range.

"DIE!"

He suddenly was brought to a stop. The man who had one of his hand with his pockets while the other brought the cigarette towards him mouth, he inhaled slowly and with the same calmed exhaled that smoke. 

Gackt suddenly stopped however he wanted to slam his fist into this man. It as if an invisible wall was preventing him to connect his fist with his face. How, he wants to beat the life out of this man, but he's stuck. 










​
"I see. So you're just another failure. I though you'd at least make some progress."

He took a few steps towards him, his smirk unwavering as ever, he got close enough that they managed to see directly towards each others eyes. 

"However, you are the strongest of them all. So I still have use for you. Hehe... do you find it hard to move? I bet you're still struggling to land that fist on me correct? Well, you could try. However, you might be surprised on how little that would do to you."

"W-Why?"

"Let me test your abilities."

In seconds Gackt felt as if his body was pushed by a giant, the man hasn't even moved yet and his body was sent rocketing back towards the mountain in the distance. 

*-BLAAAM!-*

His back had smashed on a huge boulder, what was this? Who was this man?

"I believe we already met. I'm Mao Motonahsi, Scientist extraordinaire. And the man who will one day change the course of war forever. But you can call me your daddy."

He said... a burst of laughter was soon heard throughout the area. Gackt filled with pain all over his body.

"My... my father? You're... my father."   

"Not at all. However I am your creator. You're my greatest project until you gave into a shit load of emotions. The only one you need at the moment is anger not hate, not love, not joy. Anger. However this can and will be arranged. Well let me explain this in short terms first. You actually just 4 years old. Ever wondered why you have no recollection on the past? It's because you have none, those memories of childhood times where only implemented so you would have a basic concept of life, on how to walk, and talk like a normal human being or beast."

Mao explained Gackt eyes began to glow brighter and brighter in anger. He soon rushed one again towards him at full speed. A smirked was once again viewed from his lips as he stopped the ground beneath him.

*-crack--boom-*

The ground opened and shattered in hundred on pieces. Gackt who was running towards him soon was met with and smashed with a piece of earth that suddenly lifted. 

"I guess that in this state you're in there is little time for words."

The slammed his hand on the pillars of earth that stood up and the soon started floating around him. Boulder sized rocks started to circle him like as in he had a magnetic pull around him... what was this man made of? Who was this man...

"I... I can't believe I'm just a freaking tool... an experiment made by a man, but somehow... I know it's true.... Damn it! DAMN IT! DAMN IT!!!"

Gackt smashed the boulder he had smashed with his fist broke it into pieces once again rushing towards him with the tip of his speed. Mao only shook his head as the boulder that surrounded him soon where sent flying towards him at incredible speed. Within moments...

Gackt had mashed the incoming boulders with his fist. The jumped towards the air and hurled towards Mao about the land a ferocious hit on him however.

*-zing!-*

He stopped mid way once again.

"Again? I guess you really don't get it. You won't ever lay a finger on me."

He pointed his finger towards him as he slowly walked, getting closer and closer to him he placed his finger on top of an opened wound. And started to reverse the blood flow within his body.

Pain course through him, a lot he felt all amount of pain in him. It hurt, it suffocated him, it coked him. A sensation he had never experienced before... As if... as if...

"You're about to implode. I'm reversing your blood flow."

His consciousnesses was fading... soon he was left with no strength at all and so he fainted.

He stopped.

"Not good, not good at all. You're way too weak."

He freed him and son he started walking past him as if he was trash.

"You better get stronger. If not you're die at the hands of any bastard that comes your way." 

He left... spared the child however. This wasn't over... not by a long shot.


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2011)

*Elle Aurum*
THOUGHTS
_First Person_

_I've always wondered about my mother, Luna Aurum. She had such a beautiful name... Luna. I decided from an early age that I'd call my future daughter Luna. It means 'the moon' I believe, but either way it's such a charming name.

My godmother Yozora always talks about my mother. She'd say that Luna was a woman of immense beauty, and one who contained just as much power to protect her precious daughter. The only thing was is she would speak of her like she was dead. My mother isn't dead, I know that. I just do! If she was dead then... Then... I'm sure there'd be a sign. My mother wouldn't just leave me in the world on my own. I know there would be nothing that would bring her down before she got to see her darling daughter's face just one last time... 

The reason I left home was to find my mother Luna. I have no leads at all. Nothing. All I have to remind me of my mother is this locket. There's something strange about this. Whenever I'm in any sort of trouble, it glows a sort of pinky-red. I can't describe it other than a really girly pink. But the colour is relaxing, and it feels like it's apart of me. I know that's a weird thing to say but it's the truth! I have no idea how to describe it other than that. 

But no matter how I try to accept it, my story begins here. Narrating my life is sad, but it's something I like to do. Maybe one day if my life is that exciting I'll write a book and sell millions. 'The Story of Elle Aurum'! 

Catchy, isn't it? _

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬​ 
*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

"Alright. But remember, anything can happen in a mission. Even something as unfortunate as this. We have to perserve as shinobi," Noctis reminded her as he grabbed her hand tightly, squeezing it. "This way we won't get seperated. Please don't let go of me."

 He was telling her things she already knew. Elle was told this by Yozora. 

_'Be careful  dear, as in the world of Shinobi, you must expect the unexpected and  never be surprised. You mustn't cry either, as that is a disrespect to  those who fought for your survival'_

 Those were the words Elle would always repeat to  herself in her head when stuff like this would happen. It was the words  of her godmother, Yozora. The woman who had raised her and taught Elle  the basics of being a shinobi. ​ 
"Okay... Okay I won't let go..." she mumbled,  keeping her beautiful eyes averted from him. It was awkward holding on  to what is a stranger's hand, but then again it didn't feel like Noctis  was a stranger. They'd known eachother no more than half a day, but it  felt different. Elle felt like she was friends with Noctis already.

After that moment, they headed to their destination. It wasn't long  before they arrived in front of the fountain. Noctis was walking ahead,  with their arms connecting eachother. He always took the lead, and Elle  felt protected while she was next to him. But that was the problem: She  wanted to be able to take care of herself. For too long, males are  always the natural protectors of women. Elle didn't believe in that, and  felt that a woman should be able to protect herself and most  importantly those she loves most.

This was something her mother understood, and something that Elle admired greatly.

There was a bodyguard standing outside the shop. It was proof that  Hirate was truly a respectible figure in Watashi Village. Noctis  approached the bodyguard and showed him the note that Oz had scribbled  down earlier. He soon let them in, making sure nobody else even got a  peak of what was behind the door.

Once inside, Elle was shocked by the magnificent display of the most  expensive jewelry there is. Pearls that only a princess could afford.  Diamonds that cast a brighter reflection than a mirror. The small light  at the top of the shop was more than enough to illuminate this wonderful  palace of the finest jewels.

Noctis spoke to Hirate who then dissapeared to the back of the shop. By  then, the two quickly released themselves from eachother's grip.

"I guess we have a bit of time, you can go check out the jewelry in the store, that is if you choose to." Noctis leaned against the back wall, crossing his arms to leave Elle free to do what she wanted.

"Thanks. Maybe that'll help," She replied,  giving a faint, relaxed smile. Aurum walked just across to the counter,  where she could see through the glass some of the expensive necklaces  Hirate had on offer.

The prices could even scare the richest man.

Some necklaces cost millions of ryo, with the cheapest one Elle could  spot being 'just' 50,000 ryo. Nothing if you're the Queen of the World,  everything if you're Elle Aurum.
_
'These prices are crazy! Maybe one day I'll be able to afford something like this,'_ she thought to herself as her face appeared to be caught in a daze by the sparkling diamonds underneath the glass.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 28, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) and Hikari Arisato*
*Mission*

A few weeks passed since that last battle with that man... Mao... His suppose creator. Somehow in his mind he didn't doubt it and actually thought he was just another monster among humans, a wolf in sheep's clothing... or something close to that. Sitting in the edge of the the seat as Hikari sat in front to him with a bored, tired expression on her face. A yawn escaped her lips as her head slightly leaned back towards Gackt, both eyes met as she said

"You okay? Having trouble again?"

"Huh? No not really, but I do wonder who was that man we meet last time..."

Hikari turned towards Gackt looking at him directly at his eyes as she continued.

"You think what he said to you is true, don't you."

Gackt didn't answer... He didn't want to answer that question just yet, but soon he would find the answers of this mystery he just knew it. But at the moment he was focusing on something else, in his hands he held a piece of paper that the old man, his sensei had handed to him... of course he would be more calm about this kind of mission, however something brought his attention. This mission... was unlike any hes ever seen. It... seems like a freaking joke to be the truth.



> The Starlight's Quality
> Client: Konori Mii
> Rank: D
> Description: I'm just going to get to the point: Escort me to the Ball. My original man messed up and didn't want to come, so it's up to you now. No touching, no talking. Just be a man and get on with it!
> Reward: 8 + 1p l 5,000 Ryo​



Hikari laughed in secrecy, even though she still had to participate in this mission the one who'd be doing most of the work would be Gackt and not only that, he would be the escort of this mission as well. And not only that....

"I could have to dance and act like a gentlemen in this mission."

"Hmhmhm... It isn't so bad you know."

"Of course it's bad!"

"No it isn't. What is the great powerful, maniac Gackt afraid of a ball?"

"Yes. Yes I am!"

"You're such a pussy..."

"Shut up. I refuse to do this sort of mission."

Gackt stood from the chair he sat and started to walk away. Hikari held his sleeve and looked at him while a vain was marked on her forehead. Her eyes are closed, but her words were firm and even though her lips formed the shape of a smile you could tell that that smile only purpose was to hide an even bigger emotions that build within her.

"I'm not gonna get in trouble with sensei just because you refuse to grow some balls... So if you really don't want to see me pissed. You better get back here look at me in the eye and tell me you're gonna do that mission. If not I'll have to beat the living crap out of you."

Gackt felt all the malice behind those words afraid to say anything else all he did was submit to her words and sigh... He wasn't escaping this moment, nor will he ever live it down...

Why oh why would sensei pick this mission? He could've picked anything, ANYTHING! buy he decided to pick this one instead... 

"Screw my life..."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The Prince had followed behind the clone towards the mountains. He noticed a trail of smoke forming in the sky originating from a location right off in the distance in front of them. "It seems like they were fighting each other for a while. I have to get there fast!" Noctis had thought. The clone stopped seeing the explosion and commented, "How did someone not here that.Anyway just go where that faint smoke is,A explosion of the fight happened there,good luck." He instantly disappeared in mid air leaving Noctis to travel alone to the fight.

Noctis knew that the murderer would be difficult to defeat, especially if he has been fighting against three people alone. Noctis dashed towards the site that the smoking was uprising from. He arrived at the point where he could hear the battle occurring between several people. Noctis knew that now was the time to release his lightning stream into the ground for later use and determining his opponent's chakra level. Noctis landed onto the ground and formed simple hand signs. Immediately afterwards, he slammed his palms onto the ground,

"_Lightning Release!_"

Noctis created lightning streams that entered into the ground and went forward to the area that the battle was going on. A Few moments later, Noctis could clearly see 4 different chakra levels, one he recognized to be Tenshi Hyuuga, the other two were opposing against a individual with unique chakra nature. "_That must be the murderer behind all of this... I can't let this opportunity to bring him down pass by._" 

Noctis jumped onto a tree branch and looked ahead to see Tenshi and another crazed individual attempting to attack another suspicious individual. The third one Noctis had sensed that sided with Tenshi and the other boy was not present. It didn't matter, Noctis had to come up with a strategy on his own defeat this person. Noctis kept his cool and lied back against the tree trunk with his arms crossed. He had his eyes closed with a expressionless face. "_So your the infamous murderer everyone is talking about nowadays, huh?_" Noctis had spoken out so they could hear him. "_It's hard to believe someone like you could cause a huge conflict between the Uchiha and the Aosuki. Nah, its more pathetic of you to even try to._" Noctis sighed for a brief moment and continued to speak with a cold voice, "_Turn yourself over, or consequences will be dire, Murderer...._" The lightning streams that Noctis had released earlier started to surround the Aosuki murderer unnoticeably underground. 

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Noctis had been waiting for Hirate to come back with the wedding ring, his prime reason to even come to Watashi Village. Noctis opened his eyes and noticed that Elle was distracted by a particular area in the store. She seemed fascinated by the diamonds underneath the display. From what he knew of Elle, she didn't come from a clan or didn't seem to be from a wealthy family thus she couldn't afford to buy an expensive accessory.  Noctis sighed and stood forward. "_I guess it can't be helped...._" 

He approached beside her looking at the one diamond necklace she was distracted by. "_You want that one, correct?_" Noctis pointed to the diamond locket attached onto a golden necklace. Normally, Noctis does not have any need to buy anything expensive, even if so his father had gave him an emergency bank note to use whenever it was needed. The Ranen clan's wealth was widely known, but Noctis doesn't seem to care much about how rich he was.

The moon shaped necklace was priced at 150,000 ryo. Noctis had around 600,000 ryo in his father's emergency bank note. "_Consider it an apology for not arriving in time..._" Noctis called a shop assistant to take out the necklace, and handed over the 150,000 ryo. The shop assistant had given him the necklace in a fancy box and Noctis gladly accepted it. "_Here, I'm not much of the person to know what someone wants._" He handed over the box containing the necklace to Elle. Noctis would not care if she would reject the gift or not. If she did, he would just leave it in her hands to return to the shop assistant.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 28, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Kurokasa Nue LT*
> 
> It was no great surprise that the ambushers rushed by the clones. At least it confirmed to Nue that they weren't novices, though he wasn't sure if that was a good thing. He steeled himself for the coming onslaught as the enemy appeared, opting to immediately goad Moro.
> 
> ...



*Moro Uchiha LT*

Romulus was thinking that Nue had doubt him in, it was not his fault to visit Moro, they were both tratiors to their own villages. He growled at his wolf in a strange language only the Inuzuka clan know about. It just me that Nue did not sence out the bobcats that his clansman had in his hand to attack his own wolves. The wolf growled back saying that Nue was mocking him at his age. Romulus was thinking I am only in my early 40s, that is not old at all. "For starters you don't know why Moro was truly up in your village at all and for a genin respect me before I Kill you." The doctor only wanted respect from this whipper snapper. "Anyway, they be headed down to the river to escape, they will be using a boat to get to a base behind another waterfall as the rocks become sharp and much can through. One false mystake you will be stabbed by the rocks. Sounds like they are heading north than south from this village, come on punk."

Romulus ran with his wolves and Nue, as he know where the Uchiha and the other Inuzuka man went. He growled at his wolves to go ahead of him and Nue. "Take on one of them, kill the person that is the only option." The wolves jumped into the air to use the tech Fang Passing Fang on the bob cats. The wolves and the bobcats started to fight each other. Romulus was thinking he was going to take down his own clanmember. He did a few handseals and muplicated the rocks into swords to pierce his clans member. His clans member jump high to dodge and did a few handseals to use brute force to kick at Romulus. The Uchiha did a few handseals as he use a fire ball against Nue. Moro got free as she did a few handseals to change the fireball in to a pheonix and strike back at the Uchiha. The Uchiha dodge as he turns it into a projectile of a dragon and tries to strike Nue and Moro at the same time. Moro dodges and hopefully Nue dodges it too to not get burn to bad as the doc as his own hands full with his own fight.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 30, 2011)

Romulus said:
			
		

> "For starters you don't know why Moro was truly up in your village at all and for a genin respect me before I Kill you." The doctor only wanted respect from this whipper snapper. "Anyway, they be headed down to the river to escape, they will be using a boat to get to a base behind another waterfall as the rocks become sharp and much can through. One false mystake you will be stabbed by the rocks. Sounds like they are heading north than south from this village, come on punk."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

"Che", Nue simply snorted. Beneath his mask, Nue's lips curled into a mirthless smile. "Look, doctor-san", Nue said derisively. "Moro-san is my friend. You on the other hand, are not. I don't know you and you don't know me. Moro-san seems to hold you in pretty high regard and I respect that, but from my perspective, the trouble really started when you showed up. Having said that, I am fully capable of putting that aside for now in order to deal with the emergency at hand. Don't expect more from me than that. I'm here to rescue Moro-san, not to appease your ego..."

Nue somewhat shocked himself at his candor. If Shiba-sensei heard him now, he would certainly be teased. Nue was someone that never truly got worked up about anything. The fact of the matter right now though, was that a friend was in real danger, and Nue did not want to see her get hurt. The threat she endured daily in her own village was surely enough. It wasn't about being a hero or some white knight. He just felt he needed to do something.

_I guess this is what the older jounin always spoke about when they recalled combat situations... that feeling they felt where they wanted to do their best, not for an ideal, but for the comrade beside them..._

After a mad dash in pursuit, Nue and Romulus were suddenly upon the enemy. The battle exchange which followed was like a blur. In the midst of the confusion, Moro had gotten free and began her assault, culminating in an incredible exchange of fire jutsu. Nue wanted to shout out to Moro to find out if she was okay, but he had no such luxury as a massive dragon shaped tower of scorching flame came barreling down on top of him.

_Shit!_

With the battle erupting out in the open, there wasn't much place to take cover. Nue dove for a shallow ditch among the jagged rocks. Although Nue avoided the path of the fiery attack, he could not avoid the ensuing explosion as the ground was struck. The rapidly expanding air caused by the searing heat, flung Nue through the air, causing him to land painfully among the rocks. His shoulder was stopped by one particularly sharp rock. The impact effectively deadened his left arm and Nue tumbled for a moment while clutching his shoulder which now throbbed with pain, rendering the arm less than useful.

_Dammit, I'm not equipped for this..._

Predictably, memories of skipping out one or two training sessions drifted through Nue's mind for a split second. Some of the higher level Kurokasa techniques would have been really useful right now...

Nue stifled his regret with a grimace before steeling himself in a crouched position. He would have to do what he could. Letting his left arm hang limp, he reached into the pouch on his lower back, producing a few shuriken. He would have to run interference for Moro and her doctor until he could find an opening. With a powerful swing of his working right arm, Nue let fly with 3 shuriken simultaneously, aiming them all at the enemy along varying trajectories. The moment the shuriken left his hand, he set off running, changing his position to compensate for any counter attacks. With his left arm in the state it was in, he would have to be very careful.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 30, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Romulus was thinking I save your ass twice today and maybe a third. He did a few handseals to created a wind projectile to send the shuriken at his clans man as he use a stone wall by doing some handseals. Romulus jumped high on to the stone wall anddid a few handseals to do a combine jutsu of wind then set of explosion tags to increase the flames with the wind, scorching the wall, his scense picked up the guy was running away. His clans man was thinking it was not worth it to risk his own life against Romulus. He did a black flip and landed on his hands and swing his legs around just in case his clans man decided to pop back up at any time.

Moro was taking on damage as she rip the robe she was wering to cover up her wounds. She did a few handseals to release a ball of fire, she sent at the Uchiha. A blast of wind followed the fire ball. The Uchiha was thinking he was out number as well and noticed Moro hurt as well. He grabbed Moro, As a wall with spike appeared in between Moro and the Uchiha. It may have tore Moro's clothes but she was still with him and Nue. The Uchiha was thinking it was time to retreat to spar his life and see how bad the war has gotten to go back to the Uchiha village with out gettting what he wanted, he would lose his life in battle anyway. He smash smoke bombs on to the ground and escape. The silver wolf of Moro's pack came up to Moro incased she fainted, he could catch her.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

As quickly as the battle had begun, it was over. In shrewd ninja tradition, the enemy had chosen to escape instead of chancing his arm against superior numbers. Nue stood up slowly from his battle stance, taking a moment to survey the surrounding area. The destruction was quite extensive. Fireballs and massive doton walls had taken their toll on the landscape.

Nue sighed in relief as he clutched his damaged shoulder. He had to admit, he was not prepared for this. Things could have gone very badly if he had been required to do much more. Had he been wasting his time until now?

The brief battle replayed in his head. He recalled the complication of trying to face someone holding a captive, and trying to deal with massive fireballs that caused great damage even when they missed. There was so much to take in and analyze, but Nue was just glad that he was still alive to do so.

_Perhaps I am crazy, but maybe I need to talk to Makaan-sama. This can't be by limit. Not when there is so much at stake..._

Thinking of the stakes, Nue tiredly looked over at Moro. She was nursing some pretty bad injuries as she used her wolf as a support to stop from falling over.

_Well, she has her doctor here at least..._

Nue walked over to where Moro was. He was so ineffective in the fight that he really didn't even know what to say to her. Somehow, the effort seemed woefully short.

"Are you ok?" Nue asked Moro idly. She clearly wasn't but it seemed like the best thing to say at the time. Nue used his good arm to reach into his equipment pack and remove a small flask of weak cider. It was like water with a tangy after taste, made from insects that lived in the mines where Kurokasa ninja worked. Each Kurokasa ninja had such a flask when they operated out in the field as it gave a bit of refreshment and a little energy boost.

"That enemy was an Uchiha right?" Nue asked as he handed Moro the flask after taking a swig himself. "If he was from your village, did you recognize him? Do you think he might come back?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 1, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Tenshi Hyuga*
> 
> Tenshi seen what happened,she could not believe her eyes. She was shocked that he was actually bleeding,the man who killed 4 Aosuki members and would have got away if he had not returned close to the Aosuki territory. Tenshi seen the rage and blood in his face,he was mad.Tenshi could see her scared and helpless side returning,Tenshi shook her head. Tenshi had to keep her confidence up,Tenshi gulped. "DO NOT LET HIM MAKE THOSE HAND SIGNS!!!" Tenshi yelled. Tenshi ran towards him and the guardian full speed taking a kunai out,Tenshi smiled.Her confident side was taking over her scared and helpless sad. "Leave the guardian to me!"  Tenshi yelled jumping and landing down behind the guardian. Tenshi attempted a slash with the kunai at the guardian. She then engaged it with taijutsu.
> 
> ...


*[???]*

The killer lazily looked up at the kid, "Shut up kid, big monologs like that exist only in fairy tales. Do another I'll make you regret it." Fugetsu had appeared in front of him and threw a couple of punches. He easily avoided them, "Still? Your belief is unbelievable in of itself." Fugetsu did a kick this man took on and then Fugetsu failed his next punch before he fell without any strength. The killer then felt is blood being pulled from his own body. "Don't think I've forgotten about you." He couldn't dodge the blood needles because they had been so close and instead jumped into the air and pulled his legs against his body as a shield to take the attack. At that point the killer finished his hand signs and the guardian dispersed with a roar. He slid to the ground and rested upon his now damaged legs. "Forbidden technique, Void of the Lungs." At first nothing happened until they began to notice all the shadows around them begin to blacken and grow in size. 










Shadow figures raced across the ground that began to scream and moan. Then the shadows that were around them began to emerge from the ground. The trees, rocks, and even their shadows made their origin point quake by the strength it was exerting.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 1, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Romulus walked over to Moro and did some hand seals as his hands glow white. He place his hands on Moro's wounds, she felt better from the doctors healing and Nue's sweet water to give her some energy. Moro gave the bottle back to Nue after a few gulps of the sweet water. The doctor finish up on healing Moro then went over to Nue, pulling up his sleeve and Romulus healed Nue's injured arm by the same jutsu that he healed Moro. He walked away to healed his wolves to not overhear their conversation between those 48 hour love.

Romulus caught the gold eye of Moro's silver wolf. "Yeah I be alright, thanks Nue for coming after me. I can recognized him by sound and smell. The guy is name Kain Uchiha, I tried to hear everyone's voices and name." She was thinking be wanted revenge and power over her after he heard that her mom was dead. She had a feeling he would be coming backlater for her eyes. "Can we go back to your place toget some sleep or I am just putting you and your village intotrouble?" She felt she had a best friend. The silver brushed upagainst her, the wolf howled at the full moon above them."Sorry for getting off subject, it is a pretty night, but also is a night for horror as well." She know it was on a sad note there would not be many Uchihs around later, she tried her best to not killed everyone in her clan. She had to do something for her clan and if everyone wanted the Sharigan from being used and being taken advantage of it's power.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 1, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *[???]*
> 
> The killer lazily looked up at the kid, "Shut up kid, big monologs like that exist only in fairy tales. Do another I'll make you regret it." Fugetsu had appeared in front of him and threw a couple of punches. He easily avoided them, "Still? Your belief is unbelievable in of itself." Fugetsu did a kick this man took on and then Fugetsu failed his next punch before he fell without any strength. The killer then felt is blood being pulled from his own body. "Don't think I've forgotten about you." He couldn't dodge the blood needles because they had been so close and instead jumped into the air and pulled his legs against his body as a shield to take the attack. At that point the killer finished his hand signs and the guardian dispersed with a roar. He slid to the ground and rested upon his now damaged legs. "Forbidden technique, Void of the Lungs." At first nothing happened until they began to notice all the shadows around them begin to blacken and grow in size.
> 
> ...



*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu felt his body reach its limit underground. By the vibrations the killer jumped. Fugetsu assumed it was to avoid the blood needles. "I cant give out yet" Said a extremely tired Fugetsu. He traveled underground with the hiding like a mole technique and jumped behind the killer with a kunai. As he came out of the ground he heard moans crys and many more horrible sounds. The shadows were acting strange. The guardian was gone. Fugetsu was approaching the killer with a kunai from behind. Each movement was painful. He had no chakara. He was sore. Fugetsu fell. "It..cant end....like this" Fugetsu said trying his best to stand up. Fugetsu finally got up but his legs were shaking. The pain was to much. He began walking to the killer with a kunai. 

_Almost there_ Fugetsu thought as he walked to the killer with the kunai.

Ketsueki

Ketsueki hearing the screams and moans and crys got him excited. People in agony was like music to his ears. Ketsueki began shaking in excitement and jumped at the killer. He began crying blood at a very fast. In no time he cried enough blood to make a blood whip and ran right for the killer waving the blood whip right to left. Ketsueki thought after he fight the killer he would kill the boy who put him in the small wood prison then the girl and then the new boy who talks to much. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" The boy laughed running at the killer.

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi hearing these sounds made her shiver. She fell on her knees and covered her ears. "Stop these sounds stop it!!!" She yelled.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 2, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The man had looked up at the Prince lying against the tree and said, "Shut up kid, big monologs like that exist only in fairy tales. Do another I'll make you regret it." Noctis sighed in disappointment. Noctis slowly opened his eyes seeing one of the boys attempted to attack the murderer, but ended up failing to execute as he had avoided his attacks. Blood spikes from one of the other individuals fighting him was flying straight for him until he jumped into the air and took the damage directly into his legs, avoiding his body from getting injured. 

Once he had landed, he formed hand signs to activate a technique where shadows formed from the environment around him. They were constantly moaning in pain. Noctis had shaken his head and said, "_Fairy Tales huh? Well if that's how you put it, allow me to show you the reality of these fairy tales. One fairy tale involving you being brought into custody and the immediate stop to the unnecessary war between the Uchiha and the Aosuki._" Noctis stood straight up and had gotten ready to plan out his next attack.

Noctis had saw the Hyuuga he had previously met fall to her knees and covering her ears from the moaning while the blood crazed boy charge directly at the killer, and the original user of the clone approaching the killer with a kunai in his hand. "So far the murderer can use shadow elemental techniques. These shadows standing before me are meant to screw around with an average shinobi's head with it's constant disturbing moaning." This was indifferent to the Prince since he has _lost_ his feelings after his mother's death. "Further, both that Senju and that crazed fanatic are having trouble taking him down."

Noctis manipulated his lightning streams to head to the direction the killer had moved to without him noticing underground to make more strategic tactics possible. "_I guess it can't be helped..._" Noctis jumped off the tree branch and onto the ground where the shadows were moaning. He had walked right past them approaching the killer. Prior to Noctis approaching him, he had used his past image technique to produce a projection of himself walking forward, while the real Noctis hid behind a tree trunk and plans to do something at a certain point when his projection reaches the murderer.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> The man had looked up at the Prince lying against the tree and said, "Shut up kid, big monologs like that exist only in fairy tales. Do another I'll make you regret it." Noctis sighed in disappointment. Noctis slowly opened his eyes seeing one of the boys attempted to attack the murderer, but ended up failing to execute as he had avoided his attacks. Blood spikes from one of the other individuals fighting him was flying straight for him until he jumped into the air and took the damage directly into his legs, avoiding his body from getting injured.
> 
> ...





Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi who was covering her ears because she hated the sounds of people in pain and agony. She then opened her eyes. 

_It is just shadows it is just shadows. No real person is getting hurt_

Tenshi then opened her eyes wide open and got up. She seen Fugetsu tired out body that should have been unconscious by now walk to the killer in pain with a kunai. She then seen the blood boy going for an attack. And then when she seen a boy she recognized. She didn't even notice he was here. Tenshi wiped the sweat on her face. "Good to see you Noctis if only you would have followed me from the beginning we would have had a better chance" Said a Tenshi.

_The chakara exhaustion must be getting to me. I did not notice Noctis here. _ Tenshi thought

Tenshi then focused the Byakugan and realized it was not actually Noctis because she seen two different Noctis in the area. 

_Wait two I dont understand. But this must be a fake because the one that is hiding has a chakara flow. I am also not sure if the one that is walking to the killer is solid. All Byakugans allow the user to see through matter. And this is no way a solid_

Tenshi began focusing her Byakugan

_If its not the real Noctis and not a Clone is it a projection?_

_Hold on the projection cover will be blown because we have Fugetsu walking to the killer from behind. Noctis coming in front of the killer and Ketsueki attacking from the left. If those two hit him then the killer will find it its just a projection!_

Tenshi quickly used Body flicker jutsu and quickly and gracefully ran past the killer and Noctis grabbed the blood ninja by his white shirt that smelled really old and had blood stains all over it. She pulled him making his blood whip miss and also pulled Fugetsu by his jacket away by a tree. 

"You 2 need to rest Noctis will need are help but what help are we without chakara" Tenshi said calmly. 


Fugetsu Senju 

The Senju boy knew that all he was doing was walking to his death. Even though his clone found backup he knew it would not be enough. Fugetsu smiled and yelled out. "I wont lose to anyone not even a lame killer who has to make clan fight each other because he is to much of a pussy to fight them him self."  Fugetsu said with a confident smile with his thumb pointing at himself. And that moment he was grabbed and pulled to a tree along with the blood boy.

"You 2 need to rest Noctis will need are help but what help are we without chakara"

Fugetsu nodded and laid down on a tree resting. "Hey killer can you tell your shadows to shut the fuck up at first it was creepy now its annoying as hell. What does a shinobi have to do to get some fucking rest. Fugetsu said with his arms around his neck laying down on a tree with a smile and his wolf like teeth showing.


Ketsueki

Ketsueki attack was stopped because of the girl. Ketsueki got mad. He quickly kicked the girl into the ground and ran back into the fight. The blood that was once a blood whip dispersed to normal dropped blood on the ground. Ketsueki eyes were like a full moon that was red. Ketsueki jumped up gathering the blood and formed then all to needles and aimed it at both Noctis and the killer. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" He laughed in a devilish way.

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi was kicked to the ground. She easily recovered by landing on the palms of her hands and doing a front flip back on her feet. Tenshi began panting. "I need some rest to I guess to regain my chakara. She then seen the blood boy attack the projection and the killer. She began running. "Not enough time!!! Noctis above!!" As she seen the crazed blood boy attack Noctis Projection.

_If that hits and the projection is not hurt the killer will know!! I hope this Projection can move!_ Tenshi said stopping as she know she would not make it.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 2, 2011)

*[???]*

The technique was now complete, each person that was standing or on their own shadow had felt their shadows vibrate. This vibration was the transformation of their own shadows into doors. "My professionalism has now been put on the line, and I'll show you what technique I used to start this war." Each door opened and any who fell into it were thrown into the shadow world, with the killer.










As the doors closed each were in a maze of black walls and whatever they saw was like a negative for a photo.


----------



## Laix (Dec 3, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

"You want that one, correct?"

Elle jumped at the voice of Noctis. He was pointing at a diamond locket attached to a golden necklace. Elle glanced at the already heart-shaped one around her neck, before letting out a slight whimper.

"N-No! You don't have to do that Noctis!"

It was in the shape of a moon and was priced at 150,000 ryo. Noctis took out the correct money and slapped it in the man's hand, before the latter handed back a fancy box. 

"Here, I'm not much of a person to know what someone wants."

He handed over the box to Elle, who felt guilty for even taking it.

"Noctis this is too much! I-I..." She opened the box to be blinded by the bright light of the necklace. 

"At least try it on ma'am! Come on, the man was such a gentleman there!" The shop assistant beamed as he shuffled over, taking the box out of her hands. He stood behind her and first attempted to take off her heart-shaped locket.

"That's weird..." 

The man raised his eyebrow as he tried again and again to take off the locket, but it just wouldn't move. He gripped on it even harder, but leaped back in a scream of pain almost immediately after while Elle gasped with a worried expression. The necklace was glowing a faint pink as it seemed to burn the man.

"O-Okay... Let's try putting it on top, shall we?" He muttered over his heavy breaths, before taking the other necklace and wrapping it around Elle's neck. The moon fell on top of the large heart, which began to glow again.

"Get it off! *GET IT OFF ME!!*" The locket soon released a small burst of pink energy that shot the diamond necklace away from Elle, ricocheting from the ceiling and bouncing off the floor. The diamond moon was cracked and the metal of the necklace was damaged. Elle cupped her hands over her mouth in shock.

"I'm so Noctis! I promise I'll pay you back every penny!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 3, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis waited for the right moment to strike as soon as his past image projection had gotten near enough. Suddenly a familiar face appeared right beside Noctis. It turned out to be the Hyuuga he had met earlier, Tenshi Hyuuga. "Good to see you Noctis if only you would have followed me from the beginning we would have had a better chance" Noctis couldn't concentrate on his upcoming attack with Tenshi here, "_Well I had to find out things on my own. But I am a bit surprised you were able to track down the murderer. I guess I haven't thought of you as clever as I should have._" 

Tenshi looked ahead and worried about the other two. Noctis had noticed that she was almost deprived of her chakra. She had used a simple Ninja technique called Body flicker technique. She sped up to the two boys fighting against the murderer and dragged them back behind the trunk where Noctis was still sitting and waiting. "You 2 need to rest Noctis will need are help but what help are we without chakara" The one who had brought the Prince here was annoyed by the moaning the shadows had caused. The other boy who looked like he was about to explode in rage, was getting extremely pissed off.

Noctis shook his head, "_I'm fine by myself. I intend to take him on one on one, I don't need your interference._" Noctis had said straight to their faces. The blood crazed boy finally break a nerve and kicked Tenshi down to avoid getting stopped from his eager to kill the murderer. Noctis ran up to Tenshi and kneeled, "_That boy... Does he know his limits?_" Noctis offered his hand to Tenshi for aid. 

Suddenly the blood crazed boy was aiming his attack towards both Noctis's projection and the murderer until he had said, "My professionalism has now been put on the line, and I'll show you what technique I used to start this war." Suddenly the shadows beneath each of the shinobi was vibrating. It formed into a door and flung open leaving the four to fall into a dark world that was created by the killer himself.

Noctis landed into a world that appeared to be negative of what the real world seemed to be. There was a maze of black walls, and the murderer had to be somewhere casting a technique to hold them here. Noctis looked at Tenshi and the Senju, They were both exhausted of their chakra, Noctis felt a bit more relieved. They would not get in his way in the time of his strategies, but he still didn't feel right leaving them here. "_Tenshi, you and your friend over here should wait here for a bit. This world seems to be a genjutsu of some sort. The only way out is to find the origin of this chakra nature. If we find that, we find the murderer. But however you both seemed to exhausted to help._" Noctis leaned against the black wall behind him waiting for their response.

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Elle took the box right from Noctis's hands, "Noctis this is too much! I-I..." She was speechless when she had opened the box seeing the cresent moon shaped locket inside. The shop assistant had come and encouraged her to wear the necklace. Elle stayed silent and couldn't say much to object. The shop assistant smiled and attempt to take the heart shaped locket Elle was wearing currently. Something was wrong, the shope assistant couldn't even budge the necklace open. The man suddenly screamed in pain, seeing her necklace was glowing.

Noctis approached her, "_Elle, are you alright?_" The shop assistant butted in between them attempting to put the crescent shaped necklace over her. Elle began to yell out loud, "Get it off! GET IT OFF ME!!" The necklace she was wearing glow even brighter and shot the diamond necklace away from her ricocheting off the ceiling. The diamond was found to be shattered as Elle was shocked as she had her hands covering her open mouth. Noctis looked distinctively at the necklace around Elle's neck, which had dissipated in it's power. "_Could that be her hidden power?_" Noctis had asked himself in curiosity.

"I'm so sorry Noctis! I promise I'll pay you back every penny!" Elle apologized while Noctis's expression was left unchanged. He approached Elle seeing she was hurt again by something unneccessary. Noctis raised his hand forward and patted her head. "_No need... I don't really mind if you broke a gift by me. As long as I can cheer you up somehow to get your mind off of what happened today._" Noctis removed his hand and faced the shop assistant. He dismissed the shop assistant requesting that he should pay for damages. The shop assisstant shook his head, _"It's arlight, no one was hurt, and nothing was damage except for the locket you already bought. So we can just let this slide for today."_


----------



## Laix (Dec 3, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

The shopkeeper forgave them for damaging the necklace as Noctis had already paid for it. By now, Hirate had come from the back of the shop with the ring in a fine box. He handed the box to Noctis, before bowing before the two.

"Thank you sir!" Elle smiled, trying to forget what just happened to no avail. For a long time her necklace had behaved like this. Ever since her mother put it around her neck, it's never come off. Not while Elle's in the bath or asleep. It's always been there, and she's come to see it as her guardian. It was strange however, as it would 'protect' Elle from putting other necklaces on, but when she has injured itself it had never done anything. An example would be her skirmish with Shell. Elle was clearly hurt, but her necklace did nothing. Exactly what was this?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 3, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Hirate had finally come back from the back of the restaurant. He came out with a fancy looking box, which gave off that the ring inside must have been really expensive. "[COLOR= "seagreen"]_Here, took me a bit to find this ring. He did say it was for his wedding right? If I was his bride, it would make me the most happiest man in the world to have such a thing. After all this ring is made with the finest and high quality gold, titanium alloy and perfectly cut diamond. Oh by the way, when you get to him, give him the receipt too._[/COLOR]" Hirate handed the receipt over to Noctis and waved goodbye, "Now don't lose that ring whle travelling back, the value of that ring is probably the value of a person's life." 

Noctis nodded and left the store with Elle behind him. Noctis had looked at the receipt and the total amount for this ring turned out to be 50 million ryo. Noctis could understand this amount but was it really necessary to buy? "_As promised._" Noctis handed the box and receipt over to Elle to safekeep till they got back.  Once again, the crowd of people walking outside in a swarm had Noctis think that Elle would have gotten kidnapped again. The Prince sighed as he took Elle's hand like a gentleman and wrapped his arm around her's. "Once we exit the village, we won't be needing to do this..." Even though Noctis seemed to dislike being in this situation, some part inside his heart made a minor beat. 

Noctis didn't know what to say about this. "The more I'm around her... The more I can feel... Why... Why is she making me feel this way?" Noctis had thought with frustration. "_Why do I continue to protect her like one of my own... I haven't done things for someone as much as before... Why today?!_" Noctis put his hand on to his heart to feel it giving the slight beats. 

They both had reached the exit to the village, Noctis unlocked his arm around Elle's, and sighed. He looked up at the positioning of the sun, "_I'd say we have almost an hour left to get back. Times closing in on us. Be sure to hold that box tightly, I don't want any setbacks to occur._" All Noctis could think about now was bandits showing up, they were bound to. Not only that, Bounty hunters were still the main problem. Noctis hadn't seen one show up when they travelled here, what are the chances that they will show up if they travel back.

Noctis didn't want to keep Elle waiting, so he had gotten ready to dash through the trees. "_Elle are you ready?_"


----------



## Laix (Dec 3, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

With the precious box in the pouch on her waist and her mind still wondering about what happened earlier in the jewlery shop. The sound of her own voice screaming for the locket to be thrown off echoed through her mind, keeping her locked in a sort of trance.

"Elle are you ready?"

Noctis' nonchalant voice softly interrupted her thoughts, with himself set to dash off for their destination. They had an hour or so to go, and in that time they had to travel quite a distance while hopefully avoiding any trouble.

"Ready!" She nodded before the two set off for their destination through the forest. 

---

Leaping from branch to branch, Elle Aurum and her partner for this mission Noctis Ranen were blitzing through the great trees.

"Noctis, about earlier... Well, thanks. Thanks for umm... holding my hand and stuff..." She mumbled with a flustered, sheepish smile as she propelled herself forward. "You're a very kind man---"

"It almost brings a tear to my eye!"

_That_ voice!

Elle gasped at the sight of Shell who was sat on the branch of a tree just ahead of them with around four men dressed in full-black shinobi gear. Shell on the other hand had a black leather tank top with matching leather pants and boots. Her clothes seemed to have changed, while there was a bandage around her hand from the previous battle. Elle and Noctis were forced to stop in their tracks and land in the clearing below, where the group of five surrounded them. The four shinobi formed a square around Elle and Noctis, while Shell approached the teenagers.

"Oh, this gets better! Prince Noctis Ranen. The bounty on your head could buy me a mansion in the highlands!" She smirked, twirling a lock of hair round her finger. "You should've told me earlier that you was with him Elle, I would've let you off!"

"I don't even know you so stop talking like you do!" Aurum snapped, glaring at Shell. "Just leave us alone! We've never done anything to you!"

"Ever heard of the term Bounty Hunter?" Shell asked with a patronizing tone, much to Elle's annoyance. 

"W-Well I don't even have a bounty on me! I'm not rich or famous or anything like that!"

"As far as you know that is~~"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 3, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> Romulus caught the gold eye of Moro's silver wolf. "Yeah I be alright, thanks Nue for coming after me. I can recognized him by sound and smell. The guy is name Kain Uchiha, I tried to hear everyone's voices and name."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

"Kain..." Nue muttered to himself, unknowingly committing the name to memory. Nue nodded to the doctor in thanks for healing his arm. From the pain alone, Nue had initially thought that he would have his arm in a sling for the next few weeks. Moro's doctor was useful after all. 

Contemplating the Uchiha who had escaped, Nue wasn't sure what he would do if he ever encountered that person again, this, Kain, seemed pretty tough after all. All he knew was, that he now had an enemy. Just thinking the word 'enemy' seemed surreal. Nue never had anything beyond adversaries or people he didn't particularly like. Now though, he had an enemy. If he crossed paths with this person again... there would be blood.

Uchiha Kain was a standing threat, though Nue's machinations of pursuit and neutralization were interrupted by Moro's comment:



> "Can we go back to your place toget some sleep or I am just putting you and your village intotrouble?" She felt she had a best friend. The silver brushed upagainst her, the wolf howled at the full moon above them."Sorry for getting off subject, it is a pretty night, but also is a night for horror as well."



_Man, I'm a dumbass. Of course she needs to rest..._

"Of course", Nue replied, sparing a sigh for his own lack of consideration. "You are still welcome in Kurokasa, Moro-san. Nothing has changed. Even your... doctor... is welcome", Nue said with a forced smile. As much as he was not fond of the doctor, the man had just done the most work in getting Moro back. Anything less than an invitation would have been uncivilized.

"You don't have to worry while we are in the village. If this is the best this 'Uchiha Kain' guy can do, he won't stand a chance against Lami-sama. She is the head Gate Guard of Kurokasa village." Nue wondered for a moment why Lami-sama had not appeared back in the village earlier, but then again, she was just as strange in her mannerisms as Shiba-sensei. It seemed a common trait of Kurokasa jounin, one which Nue wasn't sure how it manifest in him.

"Well, if you're feeling ok to walk, let's head back. It's getting late."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 3, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_












Both of the shinobi blazed through the forest knowing their time was limited since the Wedding Recital will occur in around an hour. They both had to arrive back at the Reception  before then. Noctis felt the refreshing air pass through his face, his hair swayed majestically through the wind. 

"Noctis, about earlier... Well, thanks. Thanks for umm... holding my hand and stuff..." Elle was hesitating as she spoke. Noctis shook his head, "_Only for the purpose of avoiding time consuming distractions. It was nothing big._" Elle started to hesitate even more, "You're a very kind man---" Noctis looked behind him, "_Elle...._" Noctis wanted to tell her something he couldn't say since he had first met her. The reasons he has been acting unusual from his regular self, the reasons why he chose to protect her instead of leaving her to die. Noctis was about to speak but someone suddenly cut him off, "It almost brings a tear to my eye!"

The voice originated from up ahead. A suspicious woman sitting down on a branch smiled menacingly. She wore a black leather tank top with matching leather pants and boots. Along side her were 4 other individuals with full-black shinobi gear. Noctis and Elle were forced to stop in their tracks and landed onto the ground. The 4 people in shinobi gear surrounded Noctis and Elle. "_This is bad... I'll have to fend them off. No, I'll die if I tried._" Noctis thought as he looked at the woman in front.

"Oh, this gets better! Prince Noctis Ranen. The bounty on your head could buy me a mansion in the highlands!" She smirked, twirling a lock of hair round her finger. "You should've told me earlier that you was with him Elle, I would've let you off!"

Elle had yelled at her, "I don't even know you so stop talking like you do! Just leave us alone! We've never done anything to you!"  "Ever heard of the term Bounty Hunter?" The woman had spoken out. Noctis now knew there situation was dire. The Prince had faced many bounty hunters before without any problem, but considering he has Elle to look after and their time was limited, this time would be different. The odds were against Noctis. "_Those other times... I had Ignis and Gladiolous to help me if there were any Bounty hunters attempting to kidnap me... But this time isn't the same as the other times... Especially if I have to fight 5 at once._" He thought in his head.

Noctis didn't have much time on his hands, and he could only think of one solution to this that would benefit the most. Noctis clenched his teeth as his hair covered his eyes, "_Elle... I could only ask of you but one thing..._" Noctis grabbed his right wrist and charged lightning release through it. His eyes bolded as spoke to Elle, "_Run! I'll stall long enough so you can get away safely. Were limited on time and we don't have many options left!_" Noctis started to form a lance like chakra out of his hand made out of lightning release. "_They're specifically after me. Its pointless of you to get involved! Just run now!!_"

Noctis ran towards the two shinobi in front of him. He thrusted his lance-like chakra structure into the ground between them,

"_Kanenkon!_"

Both of the Shinobi easily dodged the technique as they jolted backwards. There was a clear path now in front of him, "_Elle! Nows your chance!_" As he signalled her to escape, leaving Noctis behind to fight a battle impossible to win.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 3, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha *

"Actually Kain can do more than you think, he was holding back for some reason. To me he only wanted information to get a lead on what happen to Moro sensai's eyes. It does not matter if he does not get information on him. He knows that Moro had her eyes hidden in a secret location to turn the regular sharingan to the MS." "So I don't know my real father at all and kust been bread out of wedlock. He did not want to hurt us till later that we could not do anything at all. Kain does not know one thing, the sharingan is back in my own eyes. Sounds like a minture fight over power again." Moro heard what Nue had said that she was welcome in the village and so was her doctor, they walked back to Nue's parents house for the night. "Good night Nue, I see you in the morning." "You like him kiss him on the cheek." Moro hit the dictor in the leg with her staff and went up to Nue's room to get some rest. Romulus was thinking just pick a room and get some rest himself.

Kain was resting on the moutain side nursing what wounds he had but he was used to it. To him that he would get to Moro tonight to ask and gets what he wants. For that doctor, he must have some ideas to the sharingan after all then just helping to protect Moro. He did a few handseals to create a few lighting strikes come from the sky to make it seem like a storm was coming as he left the moutain side. He activated his sharingan as he use copy jutsu to make clones of himself in the way Nue and Romulus did early in the cave to attack the front gate of Kurokasa village, he did not know how many he would he be facing at the front gate as he shot a large fire projectile at the front gate to get someone's attention, he was going to do this as quick as possiable as he could to get to Moro.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> Noctis waited for the right moment to strike as soon as his past image projection had gotten near enough. Suddenly a familiar face appeared right beside Noctis. It turned out to be the Hyuuga he had met earlier, Tenshi Hyuuga. "Good to see you Noctis if only you would have followed me from the beginning we would have had a better chance" Noctis couldn't concentrate on his upcoming attack with Tenshi here, "_Well I had to find out things on my own. But I am a bit surprised you were able to track down the murderer. I guess I haven't thought of you as clever as I should have._"
> 
> ...



*Tenshi Hyuga*


As Tenshi ran by and grabbed the Senju and crazed boy she heard Noctis say

"_Well I had to find out things on my own. But I am a bit surprised you were able to track down the murderer. I guess I haven't thought of you as clever as I should have._"

Tenshi heard as she ran by the tree where Noctis was hiding and said "Nothing hides from the Byakugan" Tenshi said with a smile. 

"_I'm fine by myself. I intend to take him on one on one, I don't need your interference._" 

Tenshi heard this and shook her head. "Look were all in this together. I may be tired but not as tired as Fugetsu and that boy over there" Tenshi said clearly and with utter confidence. Tenshi then fell down from a surprise kick from the crazed blood boy. She was able to land on the palm of her hands and do a flip back on her feet but stumbled a little and was about to fall until the Noctis pulled out his hand. Tenshi grabbed it and stopped stumbling. "Thanks"

"_That boy... Does he know his limits?_"

"Fugetsu found him. He lunged at Fugetsu so he put him in a miniature wooden prison. As soon as we let him out he jumped at me but I moved out of the way so he attacked the killer summon. Lets just say he is not right in the head. Maybe its from child hood trauma" Tenshi said trying to figure out what was wrong with the boy as he attacked the Projection and Killer. Tenshi then stared at Fugetsu. He looked so peaceful while resting. As if he was not worried about the killer and thought he could take on the whole world.


*Ketsueki*

The blood boy was shaking from excitement. He wanted to see the killer bleed. He wanted to tear open the killer and turn his guts to shreds and after kill the other three. He began laughing in excitement. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" He laughed as he neared. All of a sudden he looked down and saw his shadow vibrate. He landed out of curiosity. His shadow turned into a door and he fell. He used the blood he was using as a whip and used it and it wrapped around a tree branch. Ketsueki blood whip dispersed as he used to much chakara and he fell in the door hitting his head on the way down to the negative world. As his head hit it was like a fraction of his somewhat sanity came back. The boy was alone in the negative world away from everybody because he fell in a door separated from the others. He noticed a maze. "How fun a maze I cant wait to find everyone and slit there throats" Ketsueki said and then ended it with his laughter.


Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi seen her shadow vibrate. "What!!" She said as it turned into a door and she fell in. She used her hands to hold on the edge of the real world. But the door began to close so she let go and fell in. Tenshi landed on her feet and began panting. "Where are we" She said staring at Noctis and Fugetsu.


 "_Tenshi, you and your friend over here should wait here for a bit. This world seems to be a genjutsu of some sort. The only way out is to find the origin of this chakra nature. If we find that, we find the murderer. But however you both seemed to exhausted to help._"


"Im fine its just Fugetsu. I still have some fight in me. This is a maze my Byakugan should prove helpful here. And also Tenshi said feeling the maze walls. "This does not seem like a genjutsu,I think this place is real. He said this is how he started the war,He must have killed the Aosuki members here. In a different world so he could kill them without a trace and then send there body around the Uchiha territory. I think this is a different world." Tenshi said.


Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu was asleep. Until he heard Tenshi say what. He ran out of the shade. He seen no sign of Tenshi or the to other boys. He looked down and he seen his shadow vibrate. He fell in his shadow that turned into a door. He landed on his feet but the quickly fell down because he is low on stamina. "Damn my chakara is still not replenished after that rest" Fugetsu said disappointed.

"_Tenshi, you and your friend over here should wait here for a bit. This world seems to be a genjutsu of some sort. The only way out is to find the origin of this chakra nature. If we find that, we find the murderer. But however you both seemed to exhausted to help._"

Fugetsu smiled pointed his thumb at him self with his left hand and positioned his headband on the right way after the fall with his right hand. "I dont give up easily. I will fight till the head. The killer can take my arms then I will kick him to death. The killer can take my legs then I will bite him to death. He can turn me to dust then my soul will hunt him for life" Fugetsu said with a smile with utter confidence he said getting up.


"Im fine its just Fugetsu. I still have some fight in me. This is a maze my Byakugan should prove helpful here. And also"This does not seem like a genjutsu,I think this place is real. He said this is how he started the war,He must have killed the Aosuki members here. In a different world so he could kill them without a trace and then send there body around the Uchiha territory. I think this is a different world."

"Tenshi im not giving up. Also there is something I would like to add. There is still the possibility that the killer could have stayed in the real world and left in the negative world." Fugetsu said loosing his smile and putting his arms down. He did not want to make the others loose hope so he quickly said "Dont worry this killer is quite sloppy and planning things. He returned to the crime scene and also did not plan his hiding. I doubt he would have thought this through all the way. Lets just go find the crazy blood boy" Fugetsu said gaining his smile back and putting his arms around his head. "As much as I would want the Uchiha to go extinct we have to stop this war. I plan to kill the Uchiha clan in the future on my own" Fugetsu thought out loud making a fist.


----------



## Laix (Dec 4, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

Noctis wanted her to run. He wanted her to ditch him and run for her own sake and for them to succeed in this mission. But unfortunately for him, she was too nice for that. There was no way in all 7 hells that she would leave a friend to fight her own battles. Shell wanted both of them. Even if Elle tried to run, Shell would follow and that would leave Elle against a strong opponent on her own while Noctis would be facing four of them.

"Noctis I'm not gonna ditch a friend like that!" She yelled, not moving an inch from Noctis' side. Shell laughed mischeviously before appearing right behind Elle. She wrapped her arm around Elle's neck in an aggressive strangle, before gripping Elle's locket with her other hand, attempting to pull it off. Yet again however, the necklace began to glow and was proving hard to yank off.

"This necklace... Is special, isn't it?" Shell muttered under the strain of her voice, trying to pull the necklace off. Elle tried to resist, but Shell's raw strength was that of a monster. She felt like she was chained to an iron wall. "Don't you know the name of it?"

"I-It's just something that my mother gave me!! It's nothing... special!!" Elle was lying through her teeth, yet it somehow felt like it was the truth. It started off as something that her mother gave her, but now it's become something special. However, it's something special that Elle can't even comprehend or begin to explain.

Shell laughed under her breath before shoving Elle down to the ground. The palm of her left hand was now burnt thanks to the necklace. It was a troublesome thing that necklace.

"All you gotta do little girl is take it off and give me Noctis then we'll be on our way!" Shell reminded her, getting fustrated from the situation. She climbed down on to Elle, pinning her to the ground while she attempted to remove the heart-shaped locket again. 

This time however, Elle wasn't going to let herself be pushed around.

"*WATER RELEASE: WILD BUBBLE WAVE!!*"

Just as Shell had leaned down, Elle shot a large wave of bubbly water at close range, smashing into Shell and knocking her back. The wave created a puddle of water a few inches thick beneath Noctis and his opponents. With Shell recovering from the attack, this was Noctis' chance to get a lucky hit on them. Elle knew however that they didn't have time for a full fight, and simply needed to hold them off until they got to the safety of the wedding reception.


----------



## River Song (Dec 4, 2011)

*Sayuri and Ayame Sato*

They walked down the halls, which were quickly emptying as the gongs sounded, filling the wooden halls with the sound of feet moving and voices shouting. Sayuri pinched the bridge of her taking a deep breath in as a group of 11 year olds decided to stop in front of them to gossip. 

She tried to calm herself, breathing in deeply One...two...thr- Fuck It. ?SOME OF US HAVE PLACES TO GO SO IF YOU DON?T MOVE I?ll SHOVE MY FOOT SO FAR UP YOUR ASS YOU?LL CHOKE ON IT!!!? She yelled barging through the group, smacking two of the unsuspecting pre-teens against the wall.

Ayame just stood there, her temper and patience was almost non-existent at this point. Sayuri would always be the first to react but it was the clans worst kept secret that Ayame was cruel and malicious.  

As Sayuri walked forward, Ayame stopped infront of the group who were know up against each wal with looks of fear on their faces. , She turned around to them, it had been awhile since she had let loose, not since the meeting with the teleporting up-start. She grinned, a strange grin, one that held the promise of pain.

 Suddenly, her foot came up and collided with the side of one boy, before the grabbed the hair of the girl on her right, forcing her face into the wall with a crack as the blood fro the girls nose painted the mahogany a deep crimson. 
She turned around to the rest of the group, who were pressed against the wall, putting as ,uch distance between them and Ayame as possible. She gave another menacing grin before Sayuri called to her, slightly distressed, she was one of the few who rarely saw Ayame like this. ?Sis, stop playing with your toys we need to go.?

Sighing Ayame turned to Sayuri, the grin softening into a small smile ?Fine? she said with an Over-exaggerated huff. Ayame confused Sayuri when she was like this; it confused her how Ayame could turn of her seeming bloodlust at a seconds notice, When Sayuri was truly was truly angry it would take nothing short of a pissed Jonin to stop her. 

The turned and exited the corridor, exiting the large wooden doors, Sayuri briefly registered the blak nightingale that sat on the ledge.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 4, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "Actually Kain can do more than you think, he was holding back for some reason. To me he only wanted information to get a lead on what happen to Moro sensai's eyes. It does not matter if he does not get information on him. He knows that Moro had her eyes hidden in a secret location to turn the regular sharingan to the MS." "So I don't know my real father at all and kust been bread out of wedlock. He did not want to hurt us till later that we could not do anything at all. Kain does not know one thing, the sharingan is back in my own eyes. Sounds like a minture fight over power again." Moro heard what Nue had said that she was welcome in the village and so was her doctor, they walked back to Nue's parents house for the night. "Good night Nue, I see you in the morning." "You like him kiss him on the cheek." Moro hit the dictor in the leg with her staff and went up to Nue's room to get some rest. Romulus was thinking just pick a room and get some rest himself.



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue nodded to the exposition on Kain Uchiha. Whatever, he planned, it didn't really matter anyway.

Nue walked back to the village in silence as he considered the story Moro told. Nue had figured that there was not a father in the picture. Something about the way Moro carried herself seemed to suggest it. The tactical details about Moro's eyes didn't particularly interest Nue though. No one in Kurokasa really cared about Kekkai Genkai. 

Nue knew well enough how desperate this person seemed for Moro's sharingan. The idea though still seemed ludicrous.

_What a loser... if he has time to go around attacking girls for their eyes he should use that time to train instead..._

As they walked into Kurokasa village, a gentle melody drifted around on the wind. It was quaint song, played on a harp.

_Seems she is up and about after all..._

When they reached Nue's parents' house, Moro and the doctor began to settle in. Nue invited them to help themselves to any food around, though he wasn't even sure if there was anything in the cupboards. His parents didn't usually expect him to be at the house while they were away.

"Well, goodnight", Nue greeted an exhausted sigh. "I have to go sign in and bunk at the college. If you're up before I return tomorrow morning, you can come and ask for me at the college reception if you want. It's that weird, sort of circular building with all the dark windows. Just ask the people at the desk for 'Nue'. Sleep well", Nue finally said as he disappeared out of the door, closing it behind him. "What a day", Nue sighed before sauntering up to the college.

Nue was about half way to the college, still savoring the cool night air, when suddenly a loud whooshing noise disturbed the calm. It sounded like it came from the western gate.

"What the-!" Nue started, a cold realization of what was probably happening. His shock was replaced with seething anger as he turned to start pacing off toward the gate. "That sonuvabit-"

"Not so fast, Nue-kun", came a familiar voice from a nearby lamp post. It was Shiba-sensei.

"But, sensei! It's-" Nue tried to explain.

"We know, we know", Shiba said nonchalantly. "We've been watching him since he and those ninja with the animals entered this valley. Uchiha Kain was it?"

"Yeah", Nue said quietly. His voice was a mixture of surprise and frustration. 

_So the jounin were watching that Uchiha scum this whole time? Why didn't they do anything?_

"Why didn't we do anything earlier?" Shiba asked rhetorically, as if he was reading Nue's thoughts. "Makaan-sama told us to stand down."

This shocked Nue. What was the clan head thinking?

"What was Makaan-sama thinking?" Shiba asked again as though he were reading Nue's mind. It was starting to get on Nue's nerves. "Well, the pesky man that was harassing your friend is from a clan that is currently engaged in strange movements to the south. Makaan-sama wanted to see what he was going do."

"... but we know what he wants to do know don't we? He is after Moro-san." Nue said somewhat diffidently. He had a feeling that something was playing out here that was way over his head.

The lamp post was silent for a while before Shiba spoke again in a much more parental tone: "Nue-kun, have you not considered what will happen when Moro-san decides to leave this village? Have you not recalled how she has lived up until now? This village is just a temporary stop for her. She has her own ideas and plans for the future and where she chooses to go, that destiny of her clan will follow her. Makaan-sama knows this, so he only weights his decisions with the needs of the entire village in mind. In order to make the right decisions requires observation."

"But if that is so", Nue tried to counter, "why let me invite Moro-san to the village? Why let the troubles that follow her put the village in danger?"

"Well, because there was no real danger", Shiba said simply. "Don't be alarmed Nue-kun, one foolish Uchiha poses no threat to this village. Makaan-sama has fought against and alongside Uchiha since before you were born. He knows their kekkai genkai well."

"What is of more interest to the clan leader is the timing of this 'Kain's' movement. As always, what happens in the south is of concern to us. Already the other valley clans, our allies, are moving and preparing with armies many times bigger than our own. Whatever Kain' personal intentions are, they are irrelevant. He is simply making a nuisance of himself while surrounded by over 2000 soldiers. As always though, Makaan looks to the south. To see the truth of things and to be prepared for the unseen circumstances. That is why he is resolved to wait, letting Kain have his spat in front of him for the time being. Kain's objective simply moves where Moro-chan goes. Even if she is safe here for now, she is under threat when she leaves anyway. You should come to grips with that."

"But-"

"But it's unfair?" Shiba chimed in with another display of mind reading. "Remember the Kurokasa way, Nue-kun. We don't judge, we don't exalt the past to be something more than what it is. If this is how the Uchiha wish to live, so be it. It is not for us to tell them otherwise."

Beneath his mask, Nue's brow was creased into an intense frown. He really didn't know what to do.

"Head back to the college", the lamp post said. "I know it is tough but try to walk away from this. When Kain decided to throw a fireball at the front gate, this stopped being your problem. You should stay clear."

Nue clenched his fist an gritted his teeth. He had never felt so crap in his entire life.

_Dammit!_

He turned jerkily and staggered toward the college, his mind fighting his heart in a titanic battle of wills. Even the option of helping was out of the question. High level Kurokasa jutsu didn't allow for that.

_Fuck!_



***​


The massive fire ball launched by the Uchiha, came hurtling towards the gate, bathing the area in a red and yellow glow as it passed.

"_R-resonating Echo Drill_", a husky voice whispered.

A focused pressure wave flew out of the gate at the speed of sound, clattering into the fireball and completely destroying it before it could do any damage. In the flashing light of the dissipating flame, a tall, beautifully slender woman came skulking out into the open. She walked out of the gate and took a seat on a large rock beside the gate. She wore a wide rimmed hat which completely covered her face. The only thing she carried was a large asymmetrical bow without any arrows. The bow was exquisitely crafted with ornate designs and it had many strings, like a harp.

When she sat, she swung the bow around and started plucking at the strings, playing it like a harp.

"Uchiha K-Kain", the woman rasped. "Kurokasa is a s-sovereign village. Please leave. You are not welcome here."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 4, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Even though Noctis had cleared a path for Elle to escape through, she didn't move a budge.  Noctis looked at her, "_Elle... why?!_" "Noctis I'm not gonna ditch a friend like that!" She stood by his side willing to fight. "_Friend? Is that what I become to her?_" He thought in his head. Noctis didn't have many options left, he had to protect Elle and provide another opportunity for her to escape.

The woman who lead this ambush appeared behind Elle and attempted to take off her necklace. With Noctis distracted by his thoughts, he didn't notice her until now. "_Shiit!_" The locket itself began to glow around her neck, proving it to be embedded inside her. 

Noctis turned around to perform a round house kick but was stopped immediately by one of the Shinobi in black. He had grabbed the Prince's foot and thrown him into against a tree. Noctis was helpless, even if he tried, he would have failed to protect Elle. Noctis slowly got up seeing that the woman pinned Elle down to the ground seeming like she would kill her to steal that necklace. "_No... Elle!_" Noctis slowly got up and was stopped by the shinobi in black. They had blocked his path to get to Elle. 












"_I'm not in the mood for fighting... But if I must, I will make some exceptions!_" Noctis performed his past Image technique creating a projection of himself completely made out of light as the real Noctis disappeared into the shadows. The two individuals in black didn't notice the performance of the technique. The projection had charged at the two only to leave their guard open thinking the real Noctis is attacking.  Meanwhile, the real Noctis who hid in the bushes ran up a tree trunk in order to get above the two individuals in black. 

As soon as the projection came in contact with them, the real Noctis jumped down from above and embedded both of his fists with lightning release. The projection was slowly disappearing, and the two individuals had just realized this was a distraction less then a second after Noctis slammed both of their heads above them into the ground with his lightning release. 

"_Two down... But we can't waste any more time... I have to get Elle out of here avoiding any more contact with them._" Noctis turned around and saw that Elle performed a water release technique to smash the woman restricting her down into a tree nearby. The technique formed a puddle of water between Elle and the two remaining individuals in black. The two shinobi in front of Elle her didn't seem to realized Noctis was behind them, seeing that they were both focusing their attention on Elle's water release. "_That water source... This is my chance!_"

Noctis somersaulted over the two individuals and charged his right hand with lightning release. It turned into a lance-like structure as before but this time he focus on increasing the amount of lightning release to go in. This would decrease his accuracy on hit but increase the wide spread. Noctis didn't plan on hitting them, instead he thrusted down and slammed his lance-like technique onto the water. "_Elle cover your eyes now!_" 

"_Kanenkon!_"

The amount of lightning release that was going into the water brightened the battlefield. The brightness went up to the point that anyone looking at it would be blinded. The two shinobi covered there eyes in pain from the brightness, while Noctis landed right beside Elle and carried her with his two hands. 

Noctis knew that time was shortening and he had to use his full speed to get back to the reception. "_Elle hold on to me._" Noctis dashed at great speeds towards the direction of the wedding reception without worrying about the ambushers behind them anymore. "_They shouldn't be able to find us anymore. With the two unable to see us leave, and the others almost unconscious, I doubt they will track us down._" Noctis was now far enough for them to safe. 

"_Elle, leaving me behind would have been the best choice. Why didn't you take the chance to survive instead of risking your life for me?_" Noctis looked straight forward and avoided looking down at her. Elle had the ring with her, if she escaped, the mission would not have been at risk. Noctis knew it was the right thing to put his own life at risk, that's what a leader would have done.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 4, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro could not sleep at all as the sliver wolf was laying by her side. She consider some things in her sleep and would find Nue in the morning at the collage after all. She twist and turn as she got up as she was restless and wonder the house intill she found the doctor. "You need sleep, we have to stay in another village and two we have to go check on something that we have to use the river to get their." "Guess we are renting a boat or we are using fish to get their." "I was thinking forget for now because you are a threat and being treated like a threat." "It is not forgetable place, take me their to train together." I will consider it with my heart of the wild Moro, see you in the morning." Moro went off to back to Nue's room to rest her eyes as she meditate through the night. The doctor, looked over his notes and maps of the river system, he was following his mind and heart for Moro's sake of life.

"I am leaving, but give Moro a message if she does not get it give it to Nue. I will see her in Hell sooner than she predicts it. I will strike her down soon with out that doctor to heal her again. I am not full of words, but sounds can speak with loud words." He pulled out a flute and did a few handseals as he did a genjutsu with the flute as chains wrapped around Shiba than Kain left the way he came up the moutain side. Kain left as the genjutsu would not reach Moro nor Romulus but the sound would, it could been painfull or sweet to anyone ears or make them go crazy. Moro woke up as she felt her ears on fire and wince in pain, the pain did not last long, she looked over to her wolves and they were acting like they were in pain and they settle back down again. She was wondering what in the world made that sound to cause her pain.


----------



## Laix (Dec 5, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT
*MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

"Elle cover your eyes now!" 

Despite the Prince's request, Elle watched on without a blink of an eye as Noctis Ranen shouted the name of his technique, 'Kanekon'. For the past few minutes or so while Elle was being tangled and strangled by Shell, the brave young prince had been battling against these shinobi all on his own. Only once Elle's water technique had reached the soles of their shoes, Noctis finally gained a decent advantage. Teamwork was and would always work out better for _anyone._

A great flash of light and a heavy "biri biri" sound rustled Elle's senses as Noctis released his Lightning Release technique. The light was blinding their opponents and even Elle who was forced to shield her eyes from the unnatural light. While she couldn't see anything, she felt herself being lifted from the ground. Something was gripping her around her torso. She could tell she was moving fast and going along a rather bumpy ride.

"_Noctis...?_"

"Elle hold on to me," Noctis whispered with a determined expression as she did just this with flustered red cheeks. Her eyes were stinging from the light, and there was a part of her that didn't even want to open her eyes. Elle Aurum felt protected like this. It was twice that he'd saved her now in just one day. It was a good feeling to have someone there always protecting you, but wouldn't you eventually get fed up of that?

"Thanks... You're too nice..." she mumbled in return, looking down at the heart-shaped silver locket comfortably around her neck. 

"They shouldn't be able to find us anymore. With the two unable to see us leave, and the others almost unconscious, I doubt they will track us down," Noctis assured Elle of her safety as he carried on. While he spoke, he didn't dare look at her let alone make eye contact. He was a nonchalant boy who was hard to read. Elle couldn't tell if he was a socially awkward loner or perhaps someone with a history that keeps him quiet.

"Elle, leaving me behind would have been the best choice. Why didn't you take the chance to survive instead of risking your life for me?" 

Elle released herself from his grip, her eyes now wide open. She flew through the air before landing on a branch just ahead, before continuing on with her partner in this mission.

"I know that true shinobi always put their clan first, and should never abandon a mission. Even though I just met you and don't know much about you, it was nice of you to do all that you've done today. I owe you a lot..." She confessed, giving the odd glance to him but trying her best to avoid eye contact.

"I never leave friends behind. We're friends... right?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 5, 2011)

*[???]*

The killer fell into his own technique, "well, I need to buy some time to be able to get out of here." The killer began forming hand signs and the walls in front of the genin opened up. "Dancing shadow technique." The shadows that were left in the real world fell into the maze leaving real doors on the ground above. Their shadows fell through the maze and each gained substance in their form slouched against the wall in different rooms in front of the killer. At that point a sign formed from the floor of their rooms. *One room, one person, break the rules... Not good...* Each door way had a set of stairs except for one that went straight ahead. At that point the killer brought out wrappings to begin to wrap around his legs.
*Note* All genin must separate, there will be three rooms each will go through. Fourth room is the killer.
*A B C D *(Type next to your name one of these letters)
*/Note*


----------



## Bringer (Dec 5, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *[???]*
> 
> The killer fell into his own technique, "well, I need to buy some time to be able to get out of here." The killer began forming hand signs and the walls in front of the genin opened up. "Dancing shadow technique." The shadows that were left in the real world fell into the maze leaving real doors on the ground above. Their shadows fell through the maze and each gained substance in their form slouched against the wall in different rooms in front of the killer. At that point a sign formed from the floor of their rooms. *One room, one person, break the rules... Not good...* Each door way had a set of stairs except for one that went straight ahead. At that point the killer brought out wrappings to begin to wrap around his legs.
> *Note* All genin must separate, there will be three rooms each will go through. Fourth room is the killer.
> ...





Ketsueki

The young boy was walking around the maze looking for the others. He used his Dojutsu to look for heartbeats and blood flows. It did not take him long to find a heartbeat and followed it. He seen the others and smiled. "Hey guys missed me,Once im done with the killer im coming for you three,AHAHAHAHAHAHA" Ketsueki said. He then seen four doors appear. "It seems we each have to go in are own door,it says we have to take on are own paths on are own until one of us find the killer don,t worry I will let one of you die fighting the killer. The survivors will be killed by me is that not exciting,AHAHAHAHAHAHA"Ketsueki said with a devilish grin. "Meet the survivors on the other side" He said walking into path A. Ketsueki turned around and slide his finger across his neck and then went up the stairway to path A.


Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu seen the blood boy appear and right after four doors. The blood boy began speaking saying how we will die. "Yeah good to know well what are you waiting for there is the door" Fugetsu said pointing to path A. He seen the blood boy turn around and slide his finger across his neck to represent that he will cut all three of are necks. He watched as the boy vanished. "Anyway I hope he dies,Anyway it says we cant break the rules or else.....I wonder?" Fugetsu said walking to path A

"Tenshi Hyuga"

Tenshi was intimidated by the blood boy words,she did not know he could speak. She was shaking from his laugh. The way he said he will kill everyone after as if he knew he would live,that was pretty confident from him. Tenshi gulped as he walked away. She then seen Fugetsu say something,although she was to shaken up to pay attention to what Fugetsu said she seen him walking towards the blood boy door. "Thats against the rules" She said pushing the Fugetsu inside path B. "Come back alive" Tenshi said. Tenshi kissed Fugetsu on the forehead. "Thats for good luck". Tenshi then took a few steps back as Fugetsu entered path B. "Okay Noctis we all have to take are own paths. I am not sure who will find the door to the killer first but good luck. Tenshi said patting Noctis on his shoulder. "I hope we all come out alive after this,thanks for the help" Tenshi said shaking from nervousness and gulped before walking in path 3


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 5, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Both Tenshi and Fugestu did not want to give up when Noctis told them stay out of the battle. Noctis couldn't do much but sigh at their determinable will to take down the killer. With Noctis leaving to wait lean back against a wall, he was waiting for the killer to act soon. He knew that the killer would not leave them in this world without harming them, otherwise that would have been pretty idiotic of him. Soon enough, something occured.












Four doors had formed labelled A, B, C and D. Each intended for the four that had entered this shadow world. He had heart the murderer's voice mention that only one to each room otherwise something horrible will occur. Noctis then noticed the Blood crazed boy was not present. Suddenly the same boy Noctis thought about popped out of a path from the maze and came in. He smiled and greeted as like he had already known us. He had mentioned that after he finishes business with the murderer he would come after The  Prince and the other two present.

Noctis stared at him with intimidating eyes and boldy said only but one thing, "_Drop dead..._" The killer noticed the doors and knew he had to enter one. Without wisely deciding he just picked one out of nowhere and entered the door marked as A. Fugetsu seemed pretty annoyed and he hoped that he would get killed during his travel to the Aosuki Murderer. Fugetsu decided to enter one but Tenshi had stopped him before entering. Tenshi seemed frightened by the blood crazed boy's laughs and ultimatums. She had kissed Fugetsu on the forehead for good luck as they both entered seperate rooms.

The last things they had told Noctis was to come back alive. Noctis now was forced to go through the door marked as D. The only remaining door left. "_The only way for me to get out of here is go abide by this murderer's rules. It's his world, he could kill us anytime he pleases, but I guess he chooses to entertain himself before doing so..._" Noctis stood forward and shook his head. "_Whatever comes before me, I will defeat this murderer. Seeing that the war has already began, it might not be too late to not let any more innocent deaths come. Time is running short, I must hurry..._" Noctis walked through the door marked D hoping for the murderer being brought to justice.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 5, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was looking up at the sky of darkness just wandering about some stuff in her life. Her wolves were swimming in the sallow waters of the lake. Romulus was watching Moro, waiting for her to say something to him or her pack of wolves. Romulus noticed a eagle in the sky and landed on Moro's soulder. Moro looked surprised that a larger bird had landed on her shoulder it contained a note to it's leg. Moro almost fell to the ground as the eagel was big with a big wing spand. "Where ever the eagle came from, I am thinking everything is huge and the mission is a little one but I will help out anyway." "Small missions are inportant enough, to help anyone in need." Moro pulled out a large picec of meat and gave it to the eagle as she pulled off the note and read it as it was in braile for her to only go on to this mission.



> An Apple's Worth
> Client: Deuce
> Rank: D
> Description: Hey there! My name's Deuce and well, I kinda need some help here. There are these really really REALLY big apples growing in my grandma's garden. It's weird because nobody has seen anything like it! The apples are the same size as big brown bears! We think there is something strange going on in the forest that's doing it. Grandma thinks it might be a jutsu or an animal. I would like you to remove the heavy animals from my garden and try to find the root of the problem. If it gets too much, just blow three times into this horn and we'll come help you out!
> reward:5,000 Ryo 5+1p



The large eagle flew off, Romulus looked up at the large eagle into the air as the wind that Moro and Romulus felt as well. Romulkus pulled out the map to find out where this village was and it was in the middle of know where in a forest. Romulus gave the map in braile dots to help Moro out as she went on her way. As she was walking she triped over a large vine. She followed the vine to a large watermelon. It was the largest melon she ever felt. Moro was thinking this was the place as everything was huge to something in this village but what as she ponders. She would meet Deuce at the gate or the vines of the watermelon was the gate itself to be hidden from anyone. She went through the large melon as to find out where the village was in this large forests with it's large fruit for anyone to get lost. She merge from the melon, as she smelled the sweet smells of the forest as she continue to look for the village in this maze of vines and trees.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 5, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Noctis had curiously asked her a question which she had a very unusual answer to. She unlocked her arms around his neck and dropped down onto the ground. Noctis noticed this and jumped down to hear her answer.

She didn't stutter when speaking this time, "I know that true shinobi always put their clan first, and should never abandon a mission. Even though I just met you and don't know much about you, it was nice of you to do all that you've done today. I owe you a lot..." She took a pause and then continued, "I never leave friends behind. We're friends... right?"












An awkward silence occurred between the two as Noctis acted unusual to her response. "_Friends?...._" Noctis had hair covering his eyes approaching and looking straight ahead over her with a serious look on his face. He walked until he had reached behind her. Both of them were looking at two different ways and the wind blew between them. "_I'm not worth becoming friends with...I'm the shadow under everyone in this world. Nothing more... My life is based around isolation and I have lived that way ever since that incident... My mother's death....._" Strong wind blew right after, causing him to pause.

"_My feelings as a human being had diminished since that time and I had a huge hate for the world. But then after a while I had realized my mother's death wish._" Noctis stayed silent for a bit. " _'To take care of my own and those I love...' Ever since I realized that, I still haven't been able to remember true happiness...But I am working on it._" Noctis looked at the sky, the sun was setting. Noctis muttered, "_Light of the Night sky... huh?_" Those words were what his mother always used to call him whenever Noctis was down in the dumps. Noctis looked down at the ground and continued, "_I've gotten used to the idea of keeping myself isolated, trying to have people ignore my existence.... I said too much..._" Noctis walked forward saying one last thing. "_You can title me as whatever you want... but I'm not worth being friends with..._"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 5, 2011)

*[???]*

The killer was still healing and held a single hand sign to activate a technique that allows him to look into the other rooms unnoticed. The path *A* and *D* lead to the same room leading Noctis to Ketsueki along with a apparition of Noctis. *B* lead to a room where Ketsueki's own shadow apparition was at. While *C* path lead Tenshi to her own apparition with Fugetsu's apparition as well. 

Tenshi's shadow apparition walked through the exit of the room and saw the Fugetsu shadow apparition. "That must be the exit lets find the killer." The Fugetsu shadow apparition limped against the wall, "I'll be right behind you." That was when the real Tenshi walked in. "What is going on?"
Ketsueki's shadow apparition walked out to see Fugetsu, "Heh, I guess I have to get rid of you now to kill this idiot who trapped me here."
Noctis' apparition walked out to meet Noctis himself. "What!?!? Is this a technique the assassin is using? Its amazing."


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2011)

*Takashi*

The blue-haired young man was running through the forest trying to arrive as soon as possible to where the Aosuki clan lives, even though it did not seem like that, he got a little far away from the mountain his clan claimed long time ago as territory. Stopping for a second to rest a little he looked at his hands, they were bleeding a little, but what he was thinking was about the weapon that Diarmu guy was using. It was a strange black spear which was rotting the place where it cut."I need one of those"he said calmly as he went back to his usual calm and emotionless self.

Once he rested enough, he stood up and jumped on a tree starting to jump from one branch to another towards the place where his clan should be. The thought of them already fighting in that war with the Uchiha clan crossed his mind but he ignored it so he could keep running as fast as he can.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 5, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *[???]*
> 
> The killer was still healing and held a single hand sign to activate a technique that allows him to look into the other rooms unnoticed. The path *A* and *D* lead to the same room leading Noctis to Ketsueki along with a apparition of Noctis. *B* lead to a room where Ketsueki's own shadow apparition was at. While *C* path lead Tenshi to her own apparition with Fugetsu's apparition as well.
> 
> ...




Ketsueki


Ketsueki walked down and stopped,he was shocked on the in side but let out his devilish smile. "Seems like the killer led us to each other"] Ketsueki said taking out a kunai.

"What!?!? Is this a technique the assassin is using? Its amazing." [/QUOTE]

Ketsueki looked to the other side of the room. "So it seems that there is to of you,tell me did you use that projection jutsu again" Ketsueki asked. "What does it matter I will kill both of you right now" Ketsueki said dropping his kunai making a hand sign.

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu ran into his room shocked to see whats on the other side,he then smirked. "Whats wrong couldn't resist being around my awesomeness" Fugetsu joked.


"Heh, I guess I have to get rid of you now to kill this idiot who trapped me here."

Fugetsu was thrilled to hear him say that. Fugetsu began stretching. "This is going to be fun" Fugetsu said cracking his knuckles

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi was running threw the room and stopped in shock. "It cant be,Fugetsu and a other me? BYAKUGAN!! Tenshi yelled. 

_Whats going on this does not seem to be real how are there to of me? And I thought Fugetsu went a different way. Could this be the enemy trick?_

Tenshi got out of her fighting stance and walked up to both Fugetsu and the other Tenshi

"Please explain are you the enemy jutsu?" Tenshi said putting her hand on the other Tenshi shoulder


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 5, 2011)

*[???]*

Signs popped out of the floor in each room, There are traitors among you... Fighting and jutsu will cause the walls to crush you.... Logic is the key to escaping... Those who are deemed traitors... Are Crushed...
The fake Ketsueki read the sign and pouted, "You're lucky sprout, but are you who you say you are? I nominate you being the the traitor." At that moment the walls opened a new door way, "Dancing shadow technique." Apparitions of Noctis and Tenshi walk in. "Why are we with them now?" "I don't know, who cares. We're all going to die anyways." The shadow apparition of Noctis began to crawl to the corner as the fake Tenshi ran over to comfort him. "Why are you so down? We'll get through this!" She looked over to see the other two, and shivered at Ketsueki. "Creepy."
The fake Tenshi mirrored her movements, "Byakugan!" The fake Fugetsu looked back and fourth at the real Tenshi and the fake one after he read the sign. "One of you is the fake Tenshi, talk to me so we can get out of here."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 5, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As Noctis walked down the path through the door, he noticed the Blood crazed boy appear. Noctis ignored him and walked ahead. He slowly took out a kunai and said, "Seems like the killer led us to each other" Noctis stopped in his tracks and sighed in disappointment. "_If you intend to kill me, try not making any evidence of sound when taking out her kunai....._" Noctis turned around and looked at him expressionless.

The boy suddenly looked ahead of Noctis and a familiar voice came behind the Prince, "What!?!? Is this a technique the assassin is using? Its amazing." Noctis recognized that voice. The blood crazed boy asked, "So it seems that there is to of you,tell me did you use that projection jutsu again" "_My past Image tech? No I can't be using such a thing right now._" Noctis had looked behind him only to see an exact replica of him. "_A technique to duplicate my form possibly using his shadow release... how clever..._" 

Noctis was disappointed by the fact that the shadow had gotten his attitude completely wrong. "What does it matter I will kill both of you right now" Noctis faced the blood crazed boy again making hand signs. "_As I said before... Drop dead..._" Noctis looked at the boy with intimidating eyes as he charged his lightning release into his fist.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 5, 2011)

*[???]*

The Killer snickered at the long winded one, "Dancing shadow technique." The walls opened up and four more Noctises showed up. "Another room? How obvious, I knew it'll be another room." A snob Noctis strutted into the room with his nose up. "Shut up! Shut up! There is something in the dark!" A delusional Noctis began crawling on the ground looking left and right scared of everything. "This is amazing!" The fan boy Noctis began to foam at the mouth. "I'm in love with these techniques, I have to use something like this." Another Noctis walked in, "The Killer is trying to fool us into killing each other. We have to think this through." Then maniacal laughter could be heard from deep in the pathway, crazy Noctis.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> As Noctis walked down the path through the door, he noticed the Blood crazed boy appear. Noctis ignored him and walked ahead. He slowly took out a kunai and said, "Seems like the killer led us to each other" Noctis stopped in his tracks and sighed in disappointment. "_If you intend to kill me, try not making any evidence of sound when taking out her kunai....._" Noctis turned around and looked at him expressionless.
> 
> ...




*Ketsueki*

So it is a replica,I wonder who got mine. Anyway this should be fun AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"  Ketsueki said and then laughed. He seen the raiton punch charge. 

"_As I said before... Drop dead..._"

"As I said before drop dead" Ketsueki repeated Noctis imitating his voice and began laughing again. "Tell me how do you feel about....blood? Ketsueki said turning into a puddle of blood. The puddle began moving and fast speeds. It went under Noctis shoes and went behind. The blood gathered and Ketsueki reformed and quickly pulled out a kunai. He went for a slash but instead of aiming for the boy head he aimed for his own arm. Ketsueki blood was everywhere. "AHAHAHAHAHA I never get sick of that" Ketsueki said as his own blood dripped from his arm.

Ketsueki noticed the walls closing in. "It seems if we fight the walls close in,we would not what that would we because who else will tear the killer throat out and step repeatedly on his skull" Ketsueki said backing away.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 5, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

More replicas of Noctis started to fill the room each with a different personality, something Noctis could never act like. Noctis focused on the boy in front who had confronted him. He had imitated Noctis's exact words he had said before. The Prince assumed he was about to use his unique technique, so he took safety measures and performed the past image technique without him noticing. The real Noctis merged with the crowd of the replicas of Noctis using that to his advantage. 

Meanwhile the blood crazy boy was looking directly at the projection of Noctis. The boy had said, "Tell me how do you feel about....blood?" He had transformed into blood and merged into the ground. The blood had moved behind the projection of Noctis and reformed into his solid state. He had took out his kunai and aimed for his arm. Noctis noticed the walls were moving inwards. _"Thats weird?"_ Noctis started to charge his hand with lightning release, the walls seemed to move in faster. He dissipated his lightning release and the walls were back to normal speed from before.

Noctis sighed and he leaned back against a wall that stood still. The blood boy seemed to have noticed of their situation by now when he stopped attacking. He turned around only to be shocked out how many of the Prince's replicas there were with the real Noctis within the crowd. _"Hey, blood boy... Don't you think I noticed that already?"_ Responding to his discovery of the walls closing in. 


Noctis sighed and stayed within the crowd of his replicas only to piss him off. Noctis crossed his arms and closed his eyes. "SHUT THE FUCK UP EVERYONE BEFORE I FUCKING SHOVE NOCTIS HEADS UP EACH OF YOUR ASSES!!" Noctis heard his raging and ignored it only until the killer had done something else.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 5, 2011)

*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki and Noctis had stopped fighting because of the risk of the walls.

_"So close I wanted to kill him so bad"_ Ketsueki said in his head

He then seen all the Noctis around the room. "That killer and his half ass jutsu" Ketsueki stared at all of them and sat down retrieving all his blood and making it enter back in his body. "I swear if they fucking send a copy of me I am going to dismember the killer into tiny pieces when I get my hand on him" Ketsueki said impatiently waiting along with Noctis.

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi seen the fake Tenshi copy her. "Im not here to fight just to talk,here sit down with me,tell me are you part of the killer jutsu" Tenshi said with a comfortable smile at her fake. "Come sit Fugetsu im sure you wanna stop this killer to"


Fugetsu Senju

"Um did we not just separate 5 minutes ago and who died Noctis and what the hell do you mean about a traitor and Tenshi are you really creep-ed out by that dumb ass right there and Ketsueki....you seem a little off today....oh well whats the plan hopefully its kicking Ketsueki ass. " Fugetsu said casually.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 6, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro jumped on one of the vines, to hear better than just hearing echos all around her. Her wolves were on the ground sniffing the ground to find the village. Moro heard a motion in front of her it was a giant spider, she did a few hand seals to burn the giant spider with the fireball. Duace was waiting for her and saw the fire spreading through a vine but only seemed like a spark to him. She swung from the vine that she was on to another vine. Moro smelled apples, she pulled out her sword and cut it from the tree. The apple, fell like a boulder and smack into the ground like a boulder.

Duace heard the sound and ran into that direction and saw Moro up in the trees and vines. "I don't know how this happen before we die from the hugeness of this place." "I have time for your story to gain knowledge to solving this mission. I would gather the large fruit to see how much you can get for food." "I was thinking it started in the streamthan ran through the root system of the trees. I was thinking it was spit of a animal that we have to remove or kill. Moro listen to the story as she was in her thoughts as she felt the tails of her wolves.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 6, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) and Hikari Arisato
Mission*

The moonlight was bright this night, he quivered at the sight of his own reflection. A young man dressed in black suit whit a bow tie stripped around hi neck, his hair was brushed backwards, while a rose was pinned in his right chest area of the suit. Moments are suppose to be more... exiting, however it would seemed that that was the only thing no present in his mind. In truth he couldn't believe he would be in a situation wherein he would have to dressed in such a "gentlemen-like-manner" It seemed weird, but at the same time he felt as if it was... good? 

Hikari, she stood behind him. A beautiful Orchid colored dressed, even though she's 13 the dress demonstrated her nice curvy figure, he hair nicely done, a small amount of make up could be seen on her face, not that she needed it anyway. Her facial feature was so smooth and perfect, to Takegami it seemed almost irrelevant to place any type of accessory on her delicate face. 

Quickly ignoring this thoughts, he turns towards Hikari, nothing could be read from his expression however, he asked in a somewhat curios tone.

"Explain to me again. Why are you tagging along?"

Flicking her tongue at the question that had been thrown at her, her hand made it's way towards her waist, holding it as her eyes reflected a slight amount of boredom within them, she gave out a sigh before the words escaped her lips.

"...We're a team, remember? It doesn't matter if the mission only specifies one person. Sensei said I should go, because team members need to stick together. Team work, remember?"

Takegami raised the corner of his mouth as his eyes dimmed. This rather dull expression that had been all this time present in his mien had worsen. 

"I still don't think this is a two man worthy mission."

Hikari turned and pick up a small purse which she slides through her arm.Ignoring Takegami's last statement she walk out of the room only the words:

"Just deal with and let's go." 

Takegami only released a sigh and continued walking behind Hikari towards theri destination.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kain said:
			
		

> "I am leaving, but give Moro a message if she does not get it give it to Nue. I will see her in Hell sooner than she predicts it. I will strike her down soon with out that doctor to heal her again. I am not full of words, but sounds can speak with loud words." He pulled out a flute and did a few handseals as he did a genjutsu with the flute as chains wrapped around Shiba than Kain left the way he came up the moutain side. Kain left as the genjutsu would not reach Moro nor Romulus but the sound would, it could been painfull or sweet to anyone ears or make them go crazy.



The genjutsu chains which emerged from the ground, wrapped themselves around the woman with the harp. She looked at the chains indifferently before directing a gloomy stare at Uchiha Kain as he disappeared into the pitch black night, heading off into the hills. The woman looked back down at the chains around her before giving her harp a little pluck:

"Cricket song", she murmured. Her harped whined briefly, before the chain completely shattered as the world was silenced. The silence lasted only a moment before the ambient noise of the world was restored. 

"Using a sound genjutsu against a clan that has mastered sound... what a fool." said the rock that the woman was sitting on. "Are you alright Lami-chan?"

The woman looked down lazily at the rock beneath her that was talking. "I'm fine", she said in a drawl manner, "though I wish you wouldn't just start talking from under me like that, Shiba-san". Despite her expressing her disapproval at Shiba's choice of sound mediums, Lami's voice remained a monotone.

"Oh Lami-chan", the rock replied wistfully, "it is one of my eternal dreams to be underneath your wonderful ass for real some day..."

The rock exploded into dust without warning as Lami hit it with the _Locust Song_ jutsu.



***​

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

The next morning, Nue rose awkwardly from his futon. His whole body was stiff from a tense, fitful night of restless sleep. After getting ready as quickly as he could, he forewent the usual morning breakfast in the college cafeteria by heading out to check on the western gate, the site where last night's events had played out.

The morning was cold and nippy, causing Nue to walk with hunched shoulders. Mist steamed from the acoustic holes in his mask as he breathed. His mind was so preoccupied with what he might find that he barely even noticed the villagers who were up and about getting an early start in the day. The village life seemed to proceed as usual, like nothing had happened the night before. That was as it should be. If the shinobi did their job properly, none of the regular folk would ever know the danger. For Nue, that was a good sign at least.

He arrived at the gate somewhat breathless, unaware that he had paced hurriedly the entire way. Everything seemed normal enough. There were a few scorch marks on the stone paving around the gate but nothing that couldn't be scrubbed away. The only other thing that Nue noticed was that the big rock that was usually by the side of the gate was shattered into sand for some reason.

Nue was a mixture of relieved and disappointed. Somehow he felt a bit down that Shiba couldn't at least brief him on what had happened. Seeing nothing further to do at the gate, Nue headed towards his parents' house, hoping that he would hear from one of the jounin sooner rather than later.



***​


Nue stood in front of his old house for a moment and took a breath. It had been a while since he saw it in the morning light. There was a definite air of nostalgia as he looked at the place he called home since he could remember.

_Damn, I'm acting like some old person..._

He gave his head a brief shake before heading inside. Even though it was his house, Nue gave a loud knock on the door just to indicate that he had arrived.

"Moro-san! Doctor-san! Are you awake?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 6, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

The silver wolf of Moro open the door for Nue at the front door. The silver wolf lead Nue to where Moro and Romulus was at. The doctor was checking Moro's ears for any type of damage. "I can still hear, thanks doctor." Romulus knew Moro was cranky so with everyone else in the village, he was tire himself, from thinking all night long. He final made his decision and it was not a good one. "We have to risk our lives for it to make sure it is still there." Moro smelled and heard that he was near with the silver wolf. Moro noticed that the silver wolf enter Nue's bedroom, "You can come in Nue, I am awake." Romoulus was looking at Moro as that would only lead her to danger, " the answer is no, Moro. It is fine where they are hiding at."

Romulus walked out of the room as he passed Nue to the kitchen, Moro amerge from the room. She was in thought and guessed Nue over heard that conversation with Romulus. "Good morning Nue, what a intense fight that we felt with out being involve at all. So did you check out the scene where Kain attack and how much damage did he caused on my account for being here?" She was serious and maybe the doctor was right to stay here for a few more days instead of travling to the hidden spot where her sensai's eyes layed in a jar like hers used to be. Moro walked to the kitchen to get some juice as she was deep in her thoughts as she waited for Nue's response as she drinked her juice.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 6, 2011)

*[???]*

The killer used a hand sign that allowed another sign to appear... There are [##] traitors among you... There were *4* fakes in the room with Ketsuki and Noctis. The other two room's signs' numbers flickered by a going up a number and going down a number. *2,3,4* fakes in the room with Fugetsu. *1,2,3* fakes in the room with Tenshi. The sign then read, expel the traitors! At that moment a abyss opened up in the middle of the room. You must vote and plead your case. Oh, one vote per person. No cheating, or you are crushed!

*Fake Tenshi w/ Tenshi*

She eased up and sat down with a ready to fight attitude that covered her face. She then looked over at the new sign and then Fugetsu, "what is wrong with the numbers? Is he toying with us?" Tears welled up in her eyes, "this is too cruel. I don't even know if I can trust you either Fugetsu let alone that fake."

*Fake Ketsueki*

Ketsueki read the sign and smiled, "This is thrilling! I hope one of you is real and gets voted to die!"

*Fake Noctis and Tenshi w/ Fugetsu*

"How dare you!" She fought against her own personality just this once. "What is wrong with you. Do you really have such a low opinion of life to wish ill on another?" She stood up from where she was coddling Noctis. "Would you still have such an opinion when it was your life on the line?" At that point Noctis spoke, *"I vote for myself! I'm the traitor!"* The fake Tenshi looked over, "No you can't be. What are you saying?" Arms emerged from the abyss and began dragging him in.* "I'm a traitor to my emotions-------!!!!!"* At that point he was repeatedly crushed over and over again after he fell in. A new sign emerged everywhere, Voting for yourself is automatic expulsion... The fake Tenshi fell on the back of her thighs and looked away from the exorcised shadow. "Why?..." At that point the Fake Ketsueki began to laugh maniacally. 

*Fake Nocitses*

Snobby Noctis:
"Hmpf, I thought this," he air quoted with his fingers,"so called assassin, who started the war would be at least original. I vote for fan club boy over there! He won't stop looking at my awesome swag that I definitely have going on." _*Note* They are all wearing the same thing*/Note*_
Fanboy Noctis:
*"Wowie! I need to take mental pictures! I need to remember this for the rest of my life!"* He ran about and ignored Ketsueki.
Delusional Noctis:
This Noctis would not stop looking at the abyss. *"This is a test man! They are testing us! Can't you see!?!? Our betters are testing to see if we can make it in the real ninja world! That's why there is the abyss! That is the exit! Don't you see? There is no 'real' killer!"* At that point the delusional Noctis voted for himself and was dragged into the abyss by shadow arms and crushed repeatedly.
Cool Noctis:
*"What a fool."* Fanboy Noctis drolled, *"That's amazing! He already has a catch phrase!"* He ignored him, *"We are going to have to vote now. I vote the wild one right there. There is no way I, Noctis, would act like that."*

*Fake Fugetsu*

*"I'm sorry Tenshi, if either one of you are Tenshi, but I can't be certain if either of you are real either. Although I can say for certain that one of you is a fake."*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 6, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The real Noctis didn't seem to care of what the other versions of himself had said. He sighed in disappointment. "_I remember how I used to act like the others here long ago... Its quite awkward seeing me like this, acting in different personalities...._" Noctis looked at the blood crazed boy, "_Well I guess its up to you to find out the real me... Even if you get it wrong, in the end... I'll go through you, if you happen to stop me, and find the murderer my self..._" Noctis leaned back against the wall as he spoke to the boy.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 6, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *[???]*
> 
> The killer used a hand sign that allowed another sign to appear... There are [##] traitors among you... There were *4* fakes in the room with Ketsuki and Noctis. The other two room's signs' numbers flickered by a going up a number and going down a number. *2,3,4* fakes in the room with Fugetsu. *1,2,3* fakes in the room with Tenshi. The sign then read, expel the traitors! At that moment a abyss opened up in the middle of the room. You must vote and plead your case. Oh, one vote per person. No cheating, or you are crushed!
> 
> ...




"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki heard the announcement. "Hmm which Noctis should I vote for,The real one who irritates me,the fanboy one that I wanna stick a kunai through his throat,or the one who acts cool but really needs a kick in the jaw. What to pick what to pick. I know. *I vote the wanna be cool shit Noctis* Ketsueki said. "Noctis if we both wanna get through this lets vote your failed copies shall we?" Said Ketsueki with a smirk on his face. "I know your the real one because its simple the fanboy one would have been amazed by my blood jutsu,when I met you the words drop dead did not come out snobby,Though its possible I may have got the wanna be cool on and you mixed up? Oh well I dont care I keep my vote the same.


Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi stared at the crying fake her confidence took over. "If your going to represent me then dont act like that" Tenshi said putting her hand on her heart and her teeth together. "I cant cry I must be tough to represent the Hyuga clan and make it a better place ever since my real farther died so I cant show my soft side" Tenshi said with her eyes starting to water. She then opened then wide. "If your going to be my fake you better not show sad emotions you hear me your just reminding me of what I used to be soft,scared,unconfident,helpless!!" Tenshi said in anger but then calmed down. "Im sorry for raising my voice. She said wiping the tears from her eyes a putting her head up smiling

_I am not that person anymore im different_

Tenshi said in her head

*"I'm sorry Tenshi, if either one of you are Tenshi, but I can't be certain if either of you are real either. Although I can say for certain that one of you is a fake."*[/QUOTE]


"Fugetsu I am not sure if your real or not but please you have to know im the real one. Remember the last time we met. I spoke up to the Aosuki and Senju clan leader with little fear saying my opinions. I am never that helpless and cry easily" Said Tenshi walking up to Fugetsu and putting her hand on his shoulder. "Please its me Fugetsu" Tenshi said with a smile. "Vote other Tenshi" She said with confidence.


Fugetsu Senju

"This is thrilling! I hope one of you is real and gets voted to die!"

"Oh my god. Finally your acting like the Ketsueki I know. You know the one I wanna beat up" Fugetsu said.


He then seen Tenshi cuddle Noctis. "When did you to become a pair" He said teasing them but to hide his small amount of jealousy. He then seen Noctis vote him self and get crushed. "Holy shit....okay now im sure that is not Noctis he would have never done that he wanted to kill the killer" Fugetsu said. He then seen Ketsueki life. "Put a quark in it dumbass" Fugetsu walked up to Tenshi. "Anyway I know who I am voting. *Vote Ketsueki*


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2011)

*Diarmu Duihan*

"Hurry up," says the familiar voice in a harsh tone of voice. There also seems to be a bit of pain in the sound as well. "*You keep rushing and I'll just go slower*" responded a new voice that wasn't really bothered by the verbal harassment. From what can be guessed, this fellow happens to be an acquaintance of Diarmu Duihan. The location was in the midst of a forest, a place that was clear of trees as if it had been cleared for the wooden house to be built there.

Above the door of the natural looking small house is a sign that reads, 'Rizo Medic'. Even an idiot can tell what this place was for, so it dosen't need to be said. In front of the small building is a wooden table with several medical supplies on it. With them are two people, one is a young boy with red hair that almost one eye. The other is a middle-age man in regular clothing, wrapping a bandage around the boy's shoulder.

The man bandaging Diarmu is a medic and the owner(and only member) of the 'Rizo Medic' medical business. Diarmu met the fellow about a year ago from now. Their meeting was by Diarmu hunting down and catching a thief that had stolen from Rizo. As gratitude, he allowed Diarmu to have a few free medical trips for any injuries. Although, Diarmu took advantage of this and continuously went to Rizo for free for the past year without paying.

Eventually, this lead to the strange 'friendship' between the two. "Rizo, you really are a pointless person. Why do wrap a bandage around my arm when you already used medical ninjutsu to heal the wound?" Diarmu rightfully complained as watched the unnecessary action being done. "*I like to make sure my patients are completely fine. Even if they are rotten punks that never pay!*" shouted Rizo as he finished the wrapping. "Huh?" Diarmu gave a questionable look that was obviously fake. 

"*You heard me you punk! When are you gonna pay me!?*"

"Argh! Sorry I can't hear you! My leg is in so much pain!"

"*That dosen't have anything to do with you hearing! -Get back here!*"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 6, 2011)

*[???]*

The killer was about to finish healing, "Humph, these kids are making this too easy. I'll just take a room out and put all that power into my get away."

*Fake Tenshi w/ Tenshi*

She turned her face and blushed with anger. "How dare you. How dare you bring up my father! This is a terrible game, I vote for the other Tenshi."

*Fake Ketsueki*

Ketsueki read the sign and smiled, "I vote for the smug B#$% over there!"

*Fake Tenshi w/ Fugetsu*

She stayed on the ground, "You..." She looked away with shame. "How can a person like you be called a human? I... I vote for Ketsueki." She felt bad voting for him. At that moment shadow arms emerged from the abyss and dragged in the fake Ketsueki. "Raahhhaaaggghhhaaaaa!!!"

*Fake Nocitses*

Snobby Noctis:
"Hmpf, of course you would vote out the cool one, you're jealous. Ha, so green!" Talking to Ketsueki.
Fanboy Noctis:
*"Ugh, they are all so cool! Even this guy! Blood techniques are so cool! I can't believe he revealed his awesomeness to me!"*
Cool Noctis:
Noctis shook his head left to right, *"You can't even tell which is the real one."* The Fanboy Noctis drolled, *"Both of you are soooo cool! Its so hard to tell which one is better."* He ignored him again, *"It seems that there is a tie."*

*Fake Fugetsu*

Fugetsu was taken aback by what she had said. *"I know Tenshi, and she wouldn't be so cold blooded. Even if it was a fake version of herself... I vote for that fake Tenshi."* Shadow arms emerged from the abyss and shot at the real Tenshi. *Note* use the gentle finish to fight against the shadow arms. You are now able to fight! Defeat the fake versions in order to progress*/Note*

*SIGN*

There is a tie! So.... Sudden death between the Wild Noctis and the wannabe Cool Noctis...


----------



## Bringer (Dec 6, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *[???]*
> 
> The killer was about to finish healing, "Humph, these kids are making this too easy. I'll just take a room out and put all that power into my get away."
> 
> ...



Tenshi Hyuga

"How dare you. How dare you bring up my father! This is a terrible game, I vote for the other Tenshi."

Tenshi was angered. Her fists were made. "You know..... Tenshi paused. "We dont even know are farther he died when we were a few months old,we were raised by my mother! She remarried my dad brother because I never had  a farther. He taught me everything and I see him as the farther I never has,he cares deeply for me....but Tenshi paused again. "Was it wrong for me to approve my mom re marrying that fast and was happy about it" Tenshi said with her head down. "My uncle is my farther now I never knew my real farther!!!" Tenshi yelled with tears coming down her eyes.

*"I know Tenshi, and she wouldn't be so cold blooded. Even if it was a fake version of herself... I vote for that fake Tenshi."*

"Fugetsu no" Tenshi said helplessly. She then put her head down towards Fugetsu. "I....I...thought you knew me even though last time we met you threatened me I never even hated you even though you wanted war but....but I was wrong I even...I even" Tenshi said nothing is. Tenshi seen shadow tentacles come at her. Her serious face came on Tenshi face. "I made a promise.....a promise to meet the real others after we were down with this.......and that is what I shall do!!!" Tenshi said running as the shadow tentacles followed her. She ran toward fake Tenshi and quickly jumped over her to trick the tentacles into grabbing her. "I hope it gets fooled" Tenshi said with a sweat drop falling down her cheek from the nervousness. This was second real fight with the first being the killer. "Fugetsu no...no...no!!! Its not you...you know me better then this" Tenshi said.




"Ketsueki"

"Hmpf, of course you would vote out the cool one, you're jealous. Ha, so green!"

"Yeah im so jealous" Ketsueki said sarcastically. "Now bitch how about you drop the attitude and maybe I wont kill you........maybe" Ketsueki said smiling.

*"Ugh, they are all so cool! Even this guy! Blood techniques are so cool! I can't believe he revealed his awesomeness to me!"*

"Flattery will get you killed" Ketsueki said turning his head at the fanboy Noctis.

*"You can't even tell which is the real one."*

"No but I can tell which one I wanna kill first" Ketsueki said turning his glare to wanna be cool Noctis


*"Both of you are soooo cool! Its so hard to tell which one is better."*

"What did I say about flattery....great now your making he wanna be cool dipshit one feel special" Ketsueki said putting his glare back to the fanboy Noctis.

*"It seems that there is a tie."*

"Wild Noctis kick his ass. Damn hey killer can I rip some heads off to?! I wanna stab something...and I know who I just wanna stab" Ketsueki said moving his glare right back to snobby Noctis.

Fugetsu Senju

"Tenshi you did the right thing" Fugetsu said with a smile. He then began whistling and stopped to ask something. "So when did you and Noctis become a pair...I seen you snuggle with him before he voted for him self" Fugetsu said trying to sound casual and not jealous.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 7, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "Good morning Nue, what a intense fight that we felt with out being involve at all. So did you check out the scene where Kain attack and how much damage did he caused on my account for being here?"



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

"Hi", Nue said plainly. His mind still toyed with what Moro and her doctor were talking about. He didn't mean to hear it, but it reminded him of the chat he had with Shiba the evening before. Moro was a ninja on a mission after all. Nue wasn't sure what that meant with that Kain guy running around. All he knew was that again like always, Moro would be a hunted person.

It was such a conundrum in his head that Nue didn't respond immediately to Moro's question. 

"Huh? Oh yeah, the attack. You felt that huh?" Nue said while still reflecting about the event that he had been ordered to stay away from. It felt like he was as much in the dark as the regular folks in the village.

"Well..." Nue tried, "... it seems that guy Kain showed up here last night, probably to try and catch you again. I don't know what he was thinking exactly...." Nue paused for a moment as he puzzled over the brazen action. Who in their right mind throws fireballs at another village's gate. Did he really think he would get in by himself, even past Makaan's _Terra Vigil_? The thought seemed like a joke.

"Well, it seems Lami-sama, one of the gate guards, confronted him and he left. At least that's what it looks like. I didn't really see any real signs of battle at the gate other than some scorch marks on the road. I guess Kain thought better than to commit suicide by going up against a village by himself. I haven't spoken to Lami-sama today or any other jounin for that matter, so I don't know the full story. I'm just a genin after all, they wouldn't report to me unless they were feeling generous."

"At least it seems like Makaan-sama is somewhat aware of your situation with Kain, but he has other concerns in the south so he probably won't have the jounin do anything other than just repel Kain if he came again..."

Nue paused for a moment as he looked at Moro innocently sipping juice. His mind went back to what she and the doctor were talking about earlier. "I guess... there is somewhere important you have to go?" Nue said quietly. That Kain person was probably waiting outside the village somewhere in the mountains. Just waiting for Moro to leave the village like a predator waiting for prey to emerge from its hiding place. Nue could see that Moro felt the need to go, and Kain probably knew that to.

Nue could feel a stupid idea building in his heart. He knew it was stupid because the heart was not made for coming up with rational, well thought out and logical ideas. All it did was come up with ideas that got people into trouble. It was like he could hear the two parts of himself arguing inside:

_
Nue Heart: Moro is a friend. If she needs help we should help her. We can't expect the village ninja to stick out their necks for our friend.

Nue Brain: What the fuck are you saying you retard!? Were you not present at the ass-whipping we got from Kain yesterday? Now you want us to go into unknown territory and face off a guy we don't even know?

Nue Heart: It's a friend's duty!

Nue Brain: It's a friend's duty to be a meat shield? Is that what you're saying?_

Nue shook his head, feeling the onset of a light migraine. "If you need to go... I can go with you... I mean... if you want that is..." Nue said slowly, like someone marveling in disbelief at the words coming out of their own mouth. 

_When the hell did I become dependable...?_

"Where is it that you need to go?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 7, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha *

Doctor Romulus slamed a kunia in the table to get Nue's and Moro's attention, "I already told you Moro we are not going there." Moro stood up and glared at her doctor. "About you give me he map and you destracted Kain and I will report back to you." Romulus did not like this at all as he pulled out the map and gave it to Moro. "Hold it out and hold it face ing me." Moro did what the doc order, Romulus did a few handseals as a powerful gust of wind hit the map and Moro for the pathway to where she was going would be revealed by invisable ink. Tomulus quickly made another map with that only path as the ink fade away quickly as it was revealed. Moro trusted Romulus as she could not see it, but Nue could see it.

"You can come with me, but the place I am going it could be boring for you. Do you know where I can rent a boat to get to this location? It be a great if a friend could come along with me if my doctor as something other inportant bussiness to attend to." Romulus was thinking you want me to be injured by someone who is more foolish than me, but taking risk could also help you in a situation. Moro was thinking as she waitied for Nue to answer her question about the boat as she put the doctors guide map to get to this random place. Romulus packed up his stuff and left Moro with Nue. He was thinking was Moro developing a crush on Nue, she probly hit me again for saying something else. Moro was ready to leave with Nue as she was thinking was trip was troublingsome but she had to make sure nobody got their hands on it for another sorce of power.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 7, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) and Hikari Arisato
Mission
*

The moon was full in this night, Gackt and Hikari awaited outside a large gate made of what seemed like pure ebony gold. Something you wouldn't see everyday in any ordinary home. In the mind of both young, well dressed ninja, this was quite a marvelous view, they never viewed such expensive materials such as this. They didn't bother to touch it, the slightest scratch could mean the end for them... however the made their way towards a man who stood firmly next to the gate, was this a guard maybe?  Gackt exchanged words with him quickly as Hikari showed him the mission slip. With a nod, the man pressed a small button and the gate soon opened, slowly as they went, the moment it opened a girl, who was dressed in quite the beautiful orange colored gown. Hair of a light-pink and eyes the color of ruby. She took behind the gates arm crossed and with a serious expression on her face. Behind her stood a guard, tall and strong as he was.

Subconsciously Gackt was brought to a stop. The moment his eyes witnessed the girl before him it was as if his legs froze in place. Her skin was flawless, almost like that of Hikari, her hair was silky and to mention those curves...

**Gulp**


This was the only reaction Gackt could muster to do these few seconds. Hikari, noticing that Gackthad entered into a stasis of shock was brought to a sight. Hikari took as deep breath and held the back of Gackts head as she bowed, pulling him along with her.

"Miss Konori Mii. It's a pleasure to meet you. We're those ninja you hired to accompany to the ball."

"I suspected as much..."

The young mistress walked towards the poor boy who was being forced to bow, her finger way its way to his chin, she lifted him and stared at him for a good while. Gackt who was from being forced to bow, to looking down at a girl who seemed to be inspecting his features.

A smirk crossed her Konori's lips and then she turned her eyes towards Hikari and said. 

"If so, then why are you here? This mission is specifically for one person."

"I'm_ his_ body guard"

She turns her eyes back at Takegami, who still hasn't said anything of the sort. He was in quite the conundrum, or not that, just in a rather strange situation...

"Yes... she's my body guard. I asked her to assist me in case a wired situations appears." 

Miss Kinori departed her finger from his chin. Her hand held her small chin as she was brought into though... She nodded, as looked at the two. 

"Alright. I guess I can't be helped, at least you're well dressed for the party. Allow me to know your names, please."

"I'm Takegami Tejorou. I'm also know as Gackt to my friends."

"And I'm Hikari Arisato."

"Hikari and Takegami... right. Let us move on then"

.... It would seem that there's little that can be done to escape this situation.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

Tenshi Hyuga [_Liquid time_]

Tenshi was wandering around the Hyuga territory. She was so bored. Tenshi seen her uncle who became her farther years ago. "Tenshi I know I said I dont want you out of the clan but I decided its time for you to go on missions and explore. Tenshi smiled and hugged her farther. "Thank you" Her dad gave her a pouch filled with ninja tools,Tenshi even changed into more suitable fighting outfit. She ran straight to the outside of the Hyuga clan. Tenshi did not know which way she was going but kept on running enjoying the freedom


----------



## Chronos (Dec 7, 2011)

_*Takegami Tejirou Gackt LT*_
​
Witnessing An Event of Destiny?​
The breeze was cold... the wind blew fiercely, it allowed his hair to and clothes to sway to the rhythmic patterns the wind blew. At the tip of a hill stood a young boy of dark hair and sky-blue-colored eyes. His mien projected seriousness and doubt.... The small amount of memories that ran across his mind, which brought him to be distracted.. lost in his own thoughts. He was nothing but a android... a creation of man. Therefore he couldn't feel, he couldn't know what it meant to have emotions was...

And in his mind he pondered the though _"There must be some way..." _  He ouldn't live without knowing, at least once, what it meant to truly have emotions was like. It seemed selfish of a man to do such a task. To take a privilege, something so natural of a human being and lock it down as if it was an animal. 

"I should be allowed to have these."

He said as his fist clenched in anger, yes the anger, the only emotion he held in his soul. The large amount of strength he held was build on this fist, it trembled... it truly trembled. His head started to pound, to pound in pain.

**thump-thump* *thump-thump**

"I need to control myself better."

The land seemed to move, but a sigh unlike any other appeared before him. A few meters away a girl of silver hair and... silver eyes. Impossible! Those eyes! Those eyes that showed emptiness, one that held no pigment what so ever was before his eyes.

"The Hyuuga Clan... A clan that was once bonded so very close to Destiny. Said to be separated into two branches, the main branch and the lower branch. Destiny move differently in each branch... So i wonder if I have the eyes of the Hyuuga, have the eyes of destiny it self... Will I be able to successfully manipulate my destiny?"

The his eyes dimmed as his fist released it's tight clench and he yelled.

"Hyuuga!"

He crouched towards the ground, soon propelling into the air and falling on top of a branch as he looked down at the girl with eyes that burned with the ambition and flurry of battle.

"I don't care if you refuse, but you'll fight me..."

He jumps down, and aura of blood lust could be sensed from him

"Ready or not. I'll be taking those eyes you wield!"


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

Chronos said:


> _*Takegami Tejirou Gackt LT*_
> ​
> Witnessing An Event of Destiny?​
> The breeze was cold... the wind blew fiercely, it allowed his hair to and clothes to sway to the rhythmic patterns the wind blew. At the tip of a hill stood a young boy of dark hair and sky-blue-colored eyes. His mien projected seriousness and doubt.... The small amount of memories that ran across his mind, which brought him to be distracted.. lost in his own thoughts. He was nothing but a android... a creation of man. Therefore he couldn't feel, he couldn't know what it meant to have emotions was...
> ...



Tenshi running in the cold breeze,her hair flowing. The feeling of freedom,Tenshi was happy her dad finally allowed her to go outside of the clan and could start doing missions soon,she has been trained by her uncle who became her farther a few years ago but never left outside the clan. When her and her mother lived in a cabin hidden in the forest she was not allowed to leave the cabin until my dead dad brother my uncle found us,He said that the old Hyuga clan leader which is my grandfather died and he took his place and we did not have to hide anymore. He was like the dad I never had he protected me and treated my mom good when they got married I was so happy. But even though all the joy she had she never had freedom until now. 

Tenshi then came back to reality,she has been lost in thought for what felt like hours but only a few minutes. She then heard something

"Hyuuga!"

Tenshi quickly did a quick turn towards the person who called her and grabbed a kunai from her ninja tool pouch and took out the kunai quickly. She did not know what was going on....she was shaking in fear and could not hold the kunai steady. The girl thought in her head

_Dont panic farther taught me to stay strong I wont cry and give up like before that was the old me._

Tenshi thought. Her shaking eased up but she was still shaking non the less. "Ye..yes" Tenshi said trying to keep her self from stuttering but could not.

"I don't care if you refuse, but you'll fight me..."


Tenshi eyes grew wide open,she has never been in a real fight,she was shaking far worse she wanted to run away and go crying but she was frozen in fear. She then remembered how she was in hiding for 8 years and her mother always told her to keep walking forward and never give up and how her uncle who became her farther was the clan leader and taught her well. Tenshi stop shaking,her eyes closed,her face expressionless and fearless. Her eyes opened and she had a confident look. "Byakugan"! Tenshi said activating her dojutsu


----------



## Chronos (Dec 7, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou LT*

That's what he wanted. He wanted her to activated those eyes that resonated power within them. I'll test her first, were the words that crossed his mind, he pulled a kunai as well, he was cautious, he placed both his hands on his pouch and held in each hand about four Kuanai's and Shuriken with one that was placed on his mouth. He took a few jump backwards, throwing all the shurkien that he held within his hands. In his mind he was already planing something, but fist he need to see how she reacted. Those eyes of her were dangerous, but something seemed off about her at the start.

She was trembling like a small lost pup. It seemed rather strange fro a ninja to do, however thing so irrelevant such as that wouldn't really bothered him at this moment all he wished was to test these eyes, their marvelous power and strength. He wouldn't hold his breath and so he continued, he threw the other shuriken towards her in attempts to hit her directly.

At moments like this he almost wondered, what would happen if he truly managed to defeat her... will he really rely on stealing, yanking those eyes from their sockets, or will he just test them. The thought brought a slight amount of doubt, but it mattered not. All that he was focused on at this very moment is to destroy this girl! And Achieve a new path of destiny.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 7, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju/Azuma Senju LT]

*Azuma had his eyes closed, as usual, trying to make peace within his mind, with his arms crossed laying back on a tree. He didn't want to be disturbed let alone looked at, however he knew this was inevitable. Although he didn't feel anyone's presence around him, not a single life form. It seemed strange as a cool breeze whizzed by him. He finally forced his eyes open, letting in the enormous amount of light.

As his eyes adjusted he noticed a silhouetted figure in front of him, somehow he didn't seem to hear this boy. The sun, shining brightly behind this boy made it hard to see who he was, but he eventually noticed it was Seigrein, the Senju's tailed beast host.

Seigrein slowly walked up to Azuma, without saying a single world. Azuma didn't want to speak a word to this boy, but as the clans leader he was forced to. Seigrein stared at him with dark eyes, almost as if he was asking to be put out of his misery. However this was not the case as he revealed his true ambition.

"Is there anything I can do? I need some sort of job, you can't just keep containing me in this village for no reason!"

Azuma sighed, he needed to keep a tight leash on the boy; he couldn't risk him being taken by any of the other clans. It was a known fact that the Tailed Beasts were wild creatures, that randomly spawned. At this point none of the other clans knew that they had managed to capture a tailed beast inside a humans body, such as the Sage did to himself. Although preforming this on the boy didn't come without sacrifice.

Azuma started to grip his elbow, but quickly drew out of this state of shock. He looked back at the tailed beast boy while he said:

"Send you out on a job? Is that what you really want? If you want a job you will have to find someone to go with you. I don't trust you by yourself, so unless you find someone that will be willing to go with you then you may not ask for such a thing."

He didn't find this harsh at all. He needed to make sure someone was with him at all times, just in case if another clan tried to attack or something.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 7, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tejirou LT*
> 
> That's what he wanted. He wanted her to activated those eyes that resonated power within them. I'll test her first, were the words that crossed his mind, he pulled a kunai as well, he was cautious, he placed both his hands on his pouch and held in each hand about four Kuanai's and Shuriken with one that was placed on his mouth. He took a few jump backwards, throwing all the shurkien that he held within his hands. In his mind he was already planing something, but fist he need to see how she reacted. Those eyes of her were dangerous, but something seemed off about her at the start.
> 
> ...



*Tenshi Hyuga LT*

Tenshi watched carefully at the barrage of weapons flying at her,although this was her first real fight she knew what exactly to do,she did not want her teaching to go to waster or the Hyuga most powerful eye to fall in some person hands. She was the daughter of the Hyuga clan leader. She made a hand seals and then a barrage of weapons hit her,but the hand seals she made was for substitution jutsu. The barrage of weapons sent the log a few meters away.Tenshi then cleared her throat. "Why do you want my eyes"she asked innocently. Tenshi was taught a new jutsu and she wanted to know why her.

"Illusionary mist" Tenshi said as making the hand seals to activate her genjutsu. Mist came out of no where. "Im not going to hurt you,this move does not conflict damage but this is a genjutsu and its not easy to avoid" Tenshi said with a calm voice. The mist covered the whole field. "This genjutsu allows me to see sad moments,regretful moments,mistakes,or times you were enrage in your life. We will both relieve them" Tenshi said.

_"Lets hope he does not break the genjutsu I need to know why he is acting like this"_



Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju/Azuma Senju LT]
> 
> *Azuma had his eyes closed, as usual, trying to make peace within his mind, with his arms crossed laying back on a tree. He didn't want to be disturbed let alone looked at, however he knew this was inevitable. Although he didn't feel anyone's presence around him, not a single life form. It seemed strange as a cool breeze whizzed by him. He finally forced his eyes open, letting in the enormous amount of light.
> 
> ...




Fugetsu Senju LT

Fugetsu walked in where Azuma was,"Azuma I" Fugetsu then paused. He squinted at the boy. "Who is this" Fugetsu asked casually. "Anyway I may have overdid it with asking you for this many missions I will only be doing one" Fugetsu said handing back the scroll of many missions that a genin could complete. "So I will be on my way to complete this mission. Before I go Azuma do you need anything" Fugetsu said.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 7, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju/Azuma Senju LT]

*Before Seigrein could respond another kid approached him, it had been Fugetsu. Ignoring his initial question, he went straight to the point and addressed:

"That's fine, you may go on that mission."

However merely a second passed before Seigrein objected, asking:

"Wait, if you're sending that boy out on a job then I want to go also! You said I could only do a mission if someone went with me, well what if I go on a mission with someone?"

Azuma sighed, this couldn't have happened at a worse time. Sending Seigrein out there might be bad, in fact, it could danger the Senju clan. However knowing that, it may be good for Seigrein to get out there. He needs to learn how to maintain the beasts power inside of himself, to make sure the power didn't break loose. However he himself doesn't even know he's hosting the Tailed Beast, a demon...A demons host; jinchuriki, that's the perfect name for something like that.

Looking back at Fugetsu he commented:

"Would you mind having someone accompany you? It's ultimately your choice, I won't force it."

He didn't know exactly what to do, both had its pluses and minus's. For now he'd rest the decision in this young man.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 8, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju/Azuma Senju LT]
> 
> *Before Seigrein could respond another kid approached him, it had been Fugetsu. Ignoring his initial question, he went straight to the point and addressed:
> 
> ...





Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju/Azuma Senju LT]
> 
> *Before Seigrein could respond another kid approached him, it had been Fugetsu. Ignoring his initial question, he went straight to the point and addressed:
> 
> ...






"Would you mind having someone accompany you? It's ultimately your choice, I won't force it."

Fugetsu nodded,He let out a smile. "The more the merrier this way we can get this mission done,come on we get there before sunset I dont wanna search for a girl or toy at night,if we get there in the day maybe the girl wont be attacked by wild animals"  Fugetsu said walking towards the direction of the village gates. "Keep up" Fugetsu said with a smile.


Fugetsu then used body flicker jutsu to storm off towards the clan gates,"Come on if we go at this pace we will get there in 15 minutes" Fugetsu said jumping on a tree branch.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 8, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju LT]

*The other boy quickly disappeared, leaving Seigrein back at where he started. However he had received his answer, he would go on this mission. Finally, some sort of acknowledgement; it seemed as if this kid didn't care about him, which was a big first.

Seigrein charged off, however he was obviously slower than Fugetsu. He noticed how the boy didn't stop for him, so he had to step up his game. Focusing more of his chakra towards his feet he started to accelerate. The trees that appeared became a blur, as he rushed pass them trying to catch up. Eventually he was a few feet behind Fugetsu.

As they ran through the forest Seigrein thought to himself for a short while; why had he been so accepting of him? Most people usually ran away or just ignored him if they saw him, so why was this boy accepting him? Was it because they were the same age? It didn't make any sense.

"Just thought you'd like to know, my name is Seigrein."

He tried to keep up the pace but it was tiresome on his body; he wasn't use to this type of physical activity unlike others such as this fellow shinobi. Seigrein decided to keep the conversation up, as it seemed as if he had to.

"Hey, I'm wondering, I know this is the first time we've met, but is there a reason as to why you don't hate me? It seems as if everyone I encounter, even if I don't know them hate me..."

He sighed but then tried to catch up closer to Fugetsu as asked:

"Oh and before I forget, what exactly are we supposed to do on this mission? I wasn't given the full details."


----------



## Bringer (Dec 8, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju LT]
> 
> *The other boy quickly disappeared, leaving Seigrein back at where he started. However he had received his answer, he would go on this mission. Finally, some sort of acknowledgement; it seemed as if this kid didn't care about him, which was a big first.
> 
> ...



*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu was running wind blowing in his air,he loved dashing threw the forest it made him feel so alive,Fugetsu did not notice the other boy not keeping up until he heard "Just thought you'd like to know, my name is Seigrein." Fugetsu scratched his head in embarrassment. "Sorry I was kinda caught up in the moment and got a little excited and forgot you were here.Anyway my name is Fugetsu nice to meet you". Fugetsu slowed down a little so he could keep the conversation. 


"Funny im usually the one to start the conversation.  Fugetsu said with a smile. "Hey, I'm wondering, I know this is the first time we've met, but is there a reason as to why you don't hate me? It seems as if everyone I encounter, even if I don't know them hate me..."

Fugetsu was caught off guard with this question. "Why would I hate you. Just because you are a...a" Fugetsu said with a pause. He rather not bring up the award subject. "Just because whats inside someone does not mean I should hate them.....its the person that counts the only thing I hate is..........is" Fugetsu did not finish. 

"Oh and before I forget, what exactly are we supposed to do on this mission? I wasn't given the full details."[/QUOTE]

"Simple. We are suppose to meet up with this girl named Gumi. There moving soon and her little sister lost her toy that her mother passed aw" Fugetsu paused thinking about his parents dying in the hands of the Uchiha. "Away. They want us to find it before they move and also her little sister is in the forest. She is not lost but she is looking for her toy. We should hurry before animals come out because a little girl looking for her toy in the forest filled with wild animals is not safe for her" Fugetsu said picking up the pace slightly.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 8, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju LT]

*Fugetsu told Seigrein his name as he explained as to why he sort of just rushed out like that. Afterwords he started to say something...something about him being something, however he cut himself short as he explained that just because you have something inside of you doesn't mean that he should hate him. 

This made Seigrein think, what did he mean by this? People hated him not because of himself? Was there something else that made him different, something that made others hate him, that wasn't directly himself? What the hell could it be? Fugetsu almost completed his sentence, saying that he hated one thing, but he seemed to not want to continue or finish the sentence.

He then proceeded to explain what their mission had been about. They were supposed to meet a girl, and they need to find their toy mother gave to her. Her little sister is also alone, traveling through the woods where dangers could possible appear, so it'd be best to find her first.

"There's something I'd like to ask you, but I suppose now's not the time. I will agree in saying we should find this girl before any harm comes to her, after that we can go searching for this lost toy of theirs..."

He didn't comment further, he wasn't any good at keeping a conversation running...Well at least there was someone to have a conversation with.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 8, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju LT]
> 
> *Fugetsu told Seigrein his name as he explained as to why he sort of just rushed out like that. Afterwords he started to say something...something about him being something, however he cut himself short as he explained that just because you have something inside of you doesn't mean that he should hate him.
> 
> ...





Fugetsu seen there were almost there and slowed down. "To tell the truth finding the girl wont be hard. The older sister knows where she is and she is not deep in the forest I just included her as a precaution because we don't need a little girl helping us to Senju genin to find a toy"  Fugetsu said regularly.

"There's something I'd like to ask you, but I suppose now's not the time. I will agree in saying we should find this girl before any harm comes to her, after that we can go searching for this lost toy of theirs..."

"No need we are here" Fugetsu said with a smile. He glanced to the right staring in the forest. "There is the little girl see she is not in trouble at all and not deep in the forest. Can you please go bring her I think I see the client right now" Fugetsu said jumping ahead landing right in front of the client. "We are here for the mission dont worry we will find it in no time no need to explain my teammate over there is should be retrieving your sister. I know it was not part of the mission but we need some precautions"  Fugetsu said with a smirk.

"Anyway we will search for the toy right away" Fugetsu said with a smile running in the forest. "If you see the other kid his name is Seigrein tell him to head north straight in the forest" Fugetsu said while running into the forest.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 8, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*


A genjutsu huh? Unfortunately he didn't know how to escape these however, the was prepared, he wouldn't have thrown so many Kunai if it wasn't for a specific reason. The young man Gackt stood firmly as he extended on of his hands. The mist that build was rather bothersome, but this was no advanced jutsu. This jutsu is made to create images of the person's past as if to torment him, but in any case this young man... 

Had no past, therefore the were no images that surrounded him, that tormented him. The voice of his target was speaking to him, in wonder, he did not speak for a moment, he had slight knowledge about this technique, however he noticed that this genjutsu manifestation wasn't too powerful either.

"I didn't know you specialized in genjutsu."

He ignored the question completely, he did not care at all for her concern, he'll break from this justu. His hands still extended, he revealed that he had slightly a small amount of strings attached to his fingers. 

" Soushuriken no Jutsu - Manipulate Shuriken Technique" 

The lifted the shurikens into the air. She wasn't far unless she had ran, so in attempts to break the jutsu, he manipulated the shurkien, swinging them towards the area where the Uchiha stood along with spinning them around him in case she managed to move behind him.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 8, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "You can come with me, but the place I am going it could be boring for you. Do you know where I can rent a boat to get to this location? It be a great if a friend could come along with me if my doctor as something other inportant bussiness to attend to."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue laughed a bit when Moro suggested that her trip might be boring. Considering the things that had happened to Nue since he had met Moro, that seemed impossible.

"Yeah don't worry, I can get a boat. I have an idea of who can help get us close to where we need to be", Nue said with an unseen smile. "First though, there is something I must take care of. I'll be back later in the afternoon..."


***​

Nue left the house and walked slowly to a place he hadn't been for some time... since the time he first received his sound weapon in fact. In the middle of Kurokasa village was a tall, wide, stocking-looking building with a conical pagoda-like roof. The clan leader's residence. As Nue approached the building he was surprised to see the old man sitting outside, basking in the sun. It had always unnerved Nue at how still the clan leader could typically sit. It was sometimes difficult to tell whether he was alive or not.

Makaan sat on the porch area step which surrounded the building. On the railing next to him sat Lami. Despite her brooding appearance she was an incredibly beautiful woman, a fact she rather oddly seemed oblivious to in terms of the behavior she induced in men (and some women) who saw her. She was playing a tune on her sound weapon _Harpy Bow_. It was a cross between a bow and harp, known for its ranged destructive potential.

The two elder ninja did not react as Nue approached and bowed in front of Makaan. The old man's head turned slowly to look down at Nue, cocking a bit and causing the metal horns of the _Hawk Moth_ to shine dully. "You've come to request leave", the old man said like it was obvious.

"Yes sir", Nue said plainly, having long since stopped being surprised at the clan leader's ability to know the unknowable.

"Very well. Be safe, be observant."

"Thank you, clan leader."

As he rose he noticed Lami smiling softly as she looked off into the distance. Nue wasn't sure what these two people were planning but it didn't matter, he done what he came to do...


***​
After gathering some traveling items from the college, Nue met Moro back at the house. After a brisk cleanup, he beckoned Moro to follow him to the river docks. As Nue expected, the river captain that Nue had beaten up the day before was still there.

"Oh for fucks-" the burly man started.

"Hey watch your mouth", Nue interrupted, motioning his head that they were in female company. "Don't be so sour, we're paying this time."

Nue left Moro at the dock to retrieve his small river boat. It was a raft by comparison to the big captain's barge. Turning to Moro, he explained his plan: "We can travel part of the way on the big captain's boat-"

"I have a name you know", the captain interjected.

"Do you really want me remembering your name?" Nue asked impatiently.

"N-no... I guess not..."

"ANYWAY", Nue said turning back to Moro, "... we can use his boat to travel part of the way and then when we're closer to where you need to be we can use my small boat. Just tell the captain which direction we are heading."


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 8, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

"It is not the first time some one has cussed at me, don't worry about it Nue." Only one of the wolves were with Moro the rest went with Dr. Romulus. To Moro it was pointless that she did not wear the bandages anymore, she did this away from the doctor feeling that her eyes were healed enough but she could still not see with her normal eyes. Atleast her eyes showed her eye color at least, she went over to the captain, as her eyes turn a shade of red from the sharingan that was peaking out from her normal eyes. She pulled out the map that Romulus has given her as her eyes turn back to her normal eye color. "Captian follow the map I just gave you it willl lead us half way, right now I have no time to waste and I don't take crap from you."

Moro stepped away from the captain as she waited for the captain to get the ship on course way. She really did not mean to scare the captain again to wet his pants. Something was wrong it was the sharingan wanting to be used and released at any moment and she had to keep her cool. She did not want to lose it thinking Nue would really think she was mad anyway. She was back in her thoughts as a unpleasent silents came over the ship between her and Nue. She did not want to lose Nue as a friend at all. She felt a bit depressed, maybe getting in some training with the sharingan may help control over it to not hurt anyone that was closed to her as she felt the cool wind against her flushed cheeks.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Duace led Moro to the spot where it all begin with the growing of huge fruit. Non of her wolves followed her as they did not want to come near the place she was going to. Moro felt a odd feeling about this place and it was not a good feeling. She picked up a small root and picked it up and stick it into the water. The root grew twice it size in no time. Moro looked around to see how she was going to purfied the water system in this water village. "I think I figuer it out, I need a medical team to come test the water out and see what will redo the growth of the trees and I go futher into the forests to find out more information."

Dauce nods and went back to his village to get the medical team to go out to the pond. Moro kept walking past the pond to see what type of animals see would encounter. She heard a large charging sound coming her way and see thought it was a boar. She headed in to the direction of the boars. She caught a smell of posion from the boars. Atleast she know what was causing the growth of everything around this village. She produce explosion tags and take it around the area of the boars and made the explosion tags eplosed as to make the giant tress collasped on the boars and killing the boars. Moro took the boars blood back to Duace and see what he could make of it to give him some research to help the village to be normal once again.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

The captain frowned as he took the map from Moro. Kids these days were becoming scarier and scarier. Nue smirked at the captain's odd expression before heading to the back of the boat to lash his own smaller boat to the bigger barge. When he came back he noticed that Moro had a troubled expression.

_Maybe it's because one of a wolves went with the doctor... or her eyes..._

Nue found himself looking into Moro's eyes for a while, trying to work out if everything was ok. It then occurred to Nue that he didn't even know what the sharingan even looked like.

_Who am I kidding, I'm not a doctor..._

"Hey, are you feeling okay?" Nue probed. "You seem... distracted. Is that Uchiha Kain guy worrying you?" Nue wanted to say that everything would be ok with him there, but he figured Moro didn't need any misplaced bravado. Besides, that wasn't Nue personality. Either way, they were putting themselves at risk, there was no point in sugar-coating it. The barge lurched a bit as the captain gave the order to cast-off. The large vessel lumbered away from the dock as it caught the river current, heading south towards the central lands where powerful clans like Uchiha and Aosuki lived.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 8, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*
> 
> 
> A genjutsu huh? Unfortunately he didn't know how to escape these however, the was prepared, he wouldn't have thrown so many Kunai if it wasn't for a specific reason. The young man Gackt stood firmly as he extended on of his hands. The mist that build was rather bothersome, but this was no advanced jutsu. This jutsu is made to create images of the person's past as if to torment him, but in any case this young man...
> ...



"I didn't know you specialized in genjutsu."

"You dont not know a lot of things about,I am the daughter of the Hyuga clan leader.....even though you do get my eyes you will end up dying by the hands of the clan leader"  Tenshi said with seriousness in her face


Tenshi was looking at the mist,she was shocked with the outcome. She saw nothing but the mist and boy no memories of sad,angry,regretful,or trauma in his past. Tenshi could not believe it. did she do the genjutsu wrong? She then notice his fingers move and the weapons respond. "Nothing can sneak up on the Byakugan" Tenshi used body flicker jutsu to get to the thread fast and grabbed her kunai and slashed threw the thread. "You challenged me.......this is not an academy. This is a real battle,I expect you to do more then a few weapon tricks"  Tenshi said with confidence.


Tenshi took advantage of the genjutsu still active even though the main concept of the genjutsu failed,and also she stopped his weapons from sneaking up on her. Tenshi used a other body flicker jutsu to charge straight ahead in a zig zag fashion at the boy with a kunai in her hand charging. The girl said as she got close to him. "Dodge this!" The girl said.

_"Close to Close is  my clan best subject. He also cant see in the illusionary mist while I can because the caster of the genjutsu is immune to the mist. I may end it here by sealing up his chakara points"_


----------



## Chronos (Dec 8, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou LT*

He heard the steps of the young ninja that came towards him. Even though he didn't have a release from this mist, he did however planned ahead. He hadn't thrown the Kunai he held in his mouth, he only threw the few shuriken, he held within his hands, even though the strings were once tied to the shuriken that he threw, he didn't have his sight be he did still managed to hear, and this way a great advantage for him, he needed to rely on speed and cunning in this fight, and so he pulled the shuriken that he held on his mouth, one that revealed a paper tag strapped on it's hilt. The moment he heard the girl scream her attack, this was the time. He threw the kunai bomb on hie feet and he propelled backwards.

*-BOOM!-*

This jutsu needs concentration, if indeed she was somehow in contact with the explosion  her explosion would have completely disperse, he wouldn't know still his eyes are closed, trying to follow the steps, indeed he was taking it easy, but then again. This wasn't even close to his full power. He would unless Berserker, if only she would push him harder. And so...

"...Prepare yourself. It takes more than powerful jutsu to win a battle.Without a solid strategy you're pretty much my prey, i don't matter how many senses you take from me. In this case sight, but have you not figured, I'm the kind to hesitate in any battle, therefore my senses are always at it's top most highest, meaning taking my sight you improved my hearing. Once again, I prove that emotions are meaningless to a ninja."

He pulled out of his pouch and pulled a kunai with a large sting attached to its end and along the strings there were a total of 5 paper tags. 

"Prepare yourself."

Prepping his hand with a seal he threw a the kunai and

*-BOOOOMMM!!!-*

"Is that what you wanted Hyuuga."


----------



## Bringer (Dec 8, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tejirou LT*
> 
> He heard the steps of the young ninja that came towards him. Even though he didn't have a release from this mist, he did however planned ahead. He hadn't thrown the Kunai he held in his mouth, he only threw the few shuriken, he held within his hands, even though the strings were once tied to the shuriken that he threw, he didn't have his sight be he did still managed to hear, and this way a great advantage for him, he needed to rely on speed and cunning in this fight, and so he pulled the shuriken that he held on his mouth, one that revealed a paper tag strapped on it's hilt. The moment he heard the girl scream her attack, this was the time. He threw the kunai bomb on hie feet and he propelled backwards.
> 
> ...




Tenshi running up to her attack notice he had a kunai in his mouth.

_"It does not matter he can not surpass the gentle fist"_

Tenshi seen the kunai with the paper tag. 

_"He will throw it if I time this right then"_

Tenshi seen him throw it on the ground,Tenshi seen it fall down but it was unexpected. "dammit" Tenshi said helplessly accelerating backwards with her body flicker jutsu. The explosion went off while she almost escaped it distance.

*Boom!!!* 

The explosion was inches away from Tenshi face. She jumped backwards but the shock of the explosion sent her back and she landed on her feet but stumbled a little bit. A sweat drop fell down from her face" "That was to close" Tenshi said in relief. She notice her genjutsu was dispelled because if someone is attacked directly and the user must avoid the genjutsu will be broken. "Im sorry.....but now I must not hold back.....please forgive me I hate causing others harm." Tenshi said with a sad face. "But now I must defend my self. Also your trickery with your kunai has no effect against my sight. But please im begging you I dont want to fight.....I...I believe in piece" 

"...Prepare yourself. It takes more than powerful jutsu to win a battle.Without a solid strategy you're pretty much my prey, i don't matter how many senses you take from me. In this case sight, but have you not figured, I'm the kind to hesitate in any battle, therefore my senses are always at it's top most highest, meaning taking my sight you improved my hearing. Once again, I prove that emotions are meaningless to a ninja."

"This battle is not over. Dont underestimate the Hyuga clan it is one of the oldest clans" Tenshi said. She seen the boy pull out a kunai with a long thread and 5 paper bombs attached.

"Do it I.I da..dare you" Tenshi said stuttering from nervousness and fear. With that the boy threw it. The explosion was big. 

*BOOM!!!*

Tenshi used rotation the last second blocking the kunai and explosion and leaving a crater in the ground. At the very moment while the smoke from the explosion was her cover she quickly jumped to a tree. While in mid air about to land of a tree she did a back flip and threw a kunai at the boy and then landed on the tree. "Lo..look if you want my eyes you will have to catch me" Tenshi said jumping on a other tree. "Did I do it?" Tenshi said worried because of the possibility he might find her


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 8, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I am worred about ruining our friendship together. It is okay that only one wolf came with me and the others went with Romulus. I feel like the sharingan with just turn me into some type of moster that can't be stop at one point. You probly already saw the largest waterfall in your life once in a blue moon, we are going there. I heard terrible things only happen there that could be false or actually real. You relly want to see the sharingan than I will show it to you." Moro put her hands together to make a handseal as her eyes turn red with a werid unique symbol in her eyes. To Moro it was better to turn her eyes to normal for nothing bad would happen.

She shut her eyes to not stare at Nue, not knowing what the Sharingan could do but saw everything was red with shadows. Atleast she saw something for real than just her normal eyesight of blindess could see ever in her bloody life. "Atleast I can see with the Sharingan in a way that is not normal, but it will do fromthan not seeing at all." Moro was thinking was it a bad thing or a good thing to use the sharingan that way as she felt some power behind the Sharingan to her use size by seeing the world in red, see would soon see how powerful the sharigan was and see why everyone was after it and it's powers.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 8, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju LT]

*As Fugetsu jumped away Seigrein could see the little girl up ahead.  He quickly bounced off from branch to branch until he reached his  target. He quickly stopped in front of her, startling her a bit. He  didn't know exactly what to say, so he started his conversation off  with:

"Come with me, I'll get you to safety."

The little girl quickly retaliated as she declared:

"No, no, no, no, no, and no! Ever since I was little I was told not to follow strangers! Plus...our toy..."

Seigrein wanted to smile, but couldn't find the right emotions to support it. He calmly responded:

"Listen, I'll get you back to your sister and we'll get your toy back for you."

The little girl continued to resist, and Seigrein saw this as a  waste of time. He grabbed the little girl and ran while holding her  until he reached the elder sister. He had noticed that Fugetsu already  had left. He dropped the little girl as he said:

"Here's your little sister...Where am I supposed to go?"

The girl said quietly:

"You're supposed to head to the north, or at least that's what the other one told me."

Seigrein didn't even acknowledge her statement, he simply nodded  and ran off. As he ran he tried to increase his speed, he knew that this  kid was a lot faster than him, and he needed to catch up. He eventually  saw Fugetsu in the distance, and started to accelerate even faster.  Being a few trees behind Fugetsu he finally yelled:

"I finally caught up!"

However as he said that he saw something shinning on the forest  ground ahead of them, could that be the toy, or was it some sort of  trap?


----------



## Bringer (Dec 8, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju LT]
> 
> *As Fugetsu jumped away Seigrein could see the little girl up ahead.  He quickly bounced off from branch to branch until he reached his  target. He quickly stopped in front of her, startling her a bit. He  didn't know exactly what to say, so he started his conversation off  with:
> 
> ...



"Glad you caught up" Fugetsu said casually. Fugetsu seen something shiny up ahead. "Thats it"!! The boy said with out hesitation put more chakara in the body flicker jutsu and went to the shiny thing,but the thing it was did not look like a toy. Fugetsu lost his smile. "Damn its my fault I should have asked what type of toy it was" Fugetsu said with anger punching a tree. "But what is that?" Fugetsu said looking down and the shiny item.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 8, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*

The jutsu lifted, the mist that covered his sight finally lifted. Sunlight was finally visible from     his sight, though a large body of smoke was beyond him a moment passed, a kunia made it's way towards him, he held it within his hands and threw it a far away as he possibly could, the smoke cleared all that was left was a crater in the ground along with some small hole created cause of the explosion. She wasn't there, it would seemed she was hiding. Her voiced soon echoed through the trees, he stood with a dull expression across his mien. He was brought to a sigh and he said.

"Cat and Mouse? Really? Is this what you really have in store Hyuga? Is it that you already exhausted your chakara pool? You've wasted a large build of chakara, while I only utilized 1 E rank technique..."

Even though he was in battle he lowered his guard for that one second. He started to ponder the words she said during the events of her battle... I see, he thought.

"Run Hyuuga, I've lost interest. You're eyes cannot manipulate destiny, therefore I have no use for those eyes what so ever. If it was true that they could, I'd be dead by now. Besides..."

He repeats the words that she once spouted to him.   

"<<You dont not know a lot of things about,I am the daughter of the Hyuga clan leader.....even though you do get my eyes you will end up dying by the hands of the clan leader>> Do you think I'm stupid? I'm not gonna follow you to enemy territory, I'm pretty sure you're clan should be close by. Either way, powerful as I am, I'm still no match for a clan full of ninja. "

His tone still unchanged, dull and indifferent. No emotions ran through his words, no emotion were displayed in his features. If this continued he could either end up dead, or end up killing this ninja. He pondered the future outcomes, at the moment he wasn't ready to sacrifice the lives of so many of the people in this sensei dojo, for something like stealing the eyes of a low experienced girl.

"You did well... however. If I would've turned... Berserk. You would have come  out of this with only one arm in your body."

He turned and started to walk away, hands firmly placed inside his pockets, uncaring...


----------



## Bringer (Dec 8, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*
> 
> The jutsu lifted, the mist that covered his sight finally lifted. Sunlight was finally visible from     his sight, though a large body of smoke was beyond him a moment passed, a kunia made it's way towards him, he held it within his hands and threw it a far away as he possibly could, the smoke cleared all that was left was a crater in the ground along with some small hole created cause of the explosion. She wasn't there, it would seemed she was hiding. Her voiced soon echoed through the trees, he stood with a dull expression across his mien. He was brought to a sigh and he said.
> 
> ...



Tenshi Hyuga

*Tenshi Blossoms*


Tenshi beginning to run away stopped,the boy gave up and she would be safe. Tenshi was happy she did not want to fight,she has always found it pointless in life and if there was peace in the world they would be no need. But something the boy said reminded her of something.


"Run Hyuuga, I've lost interest. You're eyes cannot manipulate destiny, therefore I have no use for those eyes what so ever. If it was true that they could, I'd be dead by now. Besides..."


He was disrespecting the Hyuga name,Tenshi was the daughter and air to the Hyuga clan. She could not let someone disrespect the clan she cared and loved so much. Tenshi hair covered her eyes as the wind blew. She made a fist out of anger,her teeth were grinding against each other out of anger. Her eyes watered. Was she really running. If she would ever be a good clan leader in the future or wants to bring peace she could never run. She had to start now into bettering her self. To be more confident.


"Do you think I'm stupid? I'm not gonna follow you to enemy territory, I'm pretty sure you're clan should be close by. Either way, powerful as I am, I'm still no match for a clan full of ninja. "

Tenshi cleared her throat and said in a angered voice,she has never let her self loose or ever been angry,not even when she found out it was the Hyuga clan fault her birth dad died. She was told to move forward and endure and always see the bright sad. "First of all...I was not leading you to the clan! Why would I let them deal with a confused ninja who has no right to claim someone eyes from a clan you just disrespected!!! I was leading you to a place with more trees to gain the advantage but forget it. We settle this now. And also no eyes can manipulate destiny,someone destiny lies in there own hands!" Tenshi said coldly.  She turned around and stared the boy in his face. "I may not be able to manipulate my destiny but I can put it to the right path"


Tenshi threw a kunai not aiming at the boy but in front of him from leaving. "This time I fight without fear,I will fight as a proud Hyuga shinobi. Sure I may be afraid and sad in the future but now I never felt more alive or confident. Make the first move show me the thing you call berserker I will ensure you I will endure anything you throw at me" Tenshi said with confidence. 

Tenshi then let out a smile. "Thank you. You actually helped me become a better m...me. A better shinobi by challenging me and helped me gain confidence. Now attack me right now if you want a challenge then here it is!!!" Tenshi said focusing her Byakugan and landing down from the tree with her guard up.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 8, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*

A kunai landed a few inches in front of him, she seemed to have quite a angry tone on her voice. He didn't turn at first, but he answered one of her remarks earlier. This still didn't bring any type of emotions towards him, it would seemed all he did was help this girl gain a bit of confidence. But this mattered little to him, more like it didn't matter at all.

"That's is where you're wrong. The Sage of the Six Path, his eyes change the course of the world completely. He changed the way of life completely, Human kind, its destiny was completely changed by those powerful eyes. Your eyes, however, don't come close to what those eyes held, your eyes cannot change the course of destiny at all..."

He turned, still a dull expression clearly place on his expressionless mien. His tone, still at the same wavelength as before, the battle started, with a calm and collected tone he continued

"You changed? More like you became a fool, you got taunted by these emotions your kind holds. You're blinded by worthless pride. It's true you're not even worth of witnessing Berserker. But this time..."

His fist clenched, his forelock created a silhouette, covering his eyes. His arm seemed to increase in strength while his once calm expression became... strange. A smirk was soon plastered all over his face, the blood lust within his body, his mind, his soul increased incredibly, his eyes started to glow a bright yellow, as his fangs grew larger and larger, like that of a Bijju.

'Heheheheh...."

He felt as the ground shook beneath his feet, his muscles felt stronger, he felt stronger than before! He clenched his fist and smashed it towards the ground, creating a hold on the earth beneath him, smoke lifted the moment his fist impacted the ground, a small, but deep hole was made under his feet a great amount of anger was soon build up within him, his chest felt heavy with all this anger build up.

"And so it begin..."

He pulled the earth beneath his feet lifting a small boulder from the earth beneath his feet and threw it a full strength towards the Hyuga that stood before him


----------



## Bringer (Dec 8, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*
> 
> A kunai landed a few inches in front of him, she seemed to have quite a angry tone on her voice. He didn't turn at first, but he answered one of her remarks earlier. This still didn't bring any type of emotions towards him, it would seemed all he did was help this girl gain a bit of confidence. But this mattered little to him, more like it didn't matter at all.
> 
> ...




"That's is where you're wrong. The Sage of the Six Path, his eyes change the course of the world completely. He changed the way of life completely, Human kind, its destiny was completely changed by those powerful eyes. Your eyes, however, don't come close to what those eyes held, your eyes cannot change the course of destiny at all..."

"Just because it change the world course does not have nothing to do with destiny" Tenshi said calmly. "It was part of history. He invented ninjutsu and a Dojutsu. That does not mean he changed someone destiny. He may have gave birth to the Uchiha and Senju clan but you remember one thing. The Uchiha clan was said to originate from the Hyuga clan. The Hyuga clan legacy is as old as sage of six path" Tenshi said in a serious tone.



"You changed? More like you became a fool, you got taunted by these emotions your kind holds. You're blinded by worthless pride. It's true you're not even worth of witnessing Berserker. But this time..."

"My kind. You make it sound your not human. Just because you ignore your emotions or lost them or what ever happened to them does not mean your not human." Tenshi said walking slowly towards the boy. She then witnessed something strange,very strange. She seen the boy grow fangs,her Byakugan could tell his arms were becoming stronger,his eyes glowed yellow. "You wont scare me" Tenshi said with doubt while trying to resist running away or trembling in fear.She then seen him let out a kind of giggle. 

_"Th.....this...what is this transformation"_


"And you said I changed" Tenshi said in a serious way and not a sarcastic way. She then seen him smash the ground beneath him and pick up a boulder. "Impossible" Tenshi seen the boulder come right at her. "Gotta move quickly and swiftly" Tenshi ran straight for the boulder and jumped right at it. She focused chakara in her feet and stepped on the side of the boulder and walked on the top of the boulder and then jumped. She was able to walk on the giant flying boulder and get across with safety and watched as the boulder smashed through a tree from behind. "What strength" 

_"My turn_ 

Tenshi went in her tool pouch and grabbed 2 kunai with explosive tags on them. She then used body flicker jutsu and ran straight at the crazed boy. She threw them all at once. As she seen the kunai fly not knowing how he would react to them she said "The Hyuga style is a perfect counter to powerhouses. Your attacks are one liner and we can use are flexibilities and swift moves to dodge and use a quick counter strike. . Tenshi watched as the kunai traveled.

*BOOM!!*

_Did I get him?_


----------



## Chronos (Dec 8, 2011)

*Takegami Tajirou (Gackt) LT*

"_I_ decided to ignore my emotions? Why don't you get of you high horse and try to understand you Hyuuga nitwit."

He collided the heel of his feet towards the ground as he lifted  yet another boulder up he lifted it and threw it at the incoming kunai....

*BOOM*

He didn't expect the to be explosive, but either way he managed to avoid them. He stood there, that crazy sadistic smirk crossed through his lips. Those piercing yellow eyes that gleamed in power. 

"I'm NOT human. I don't think, or act like I don't have emotions, in my other state, I DON'T have them. I'm a creation of science, the first actual human being created for the sole purpose of war and Chaos. I'm project Berserker, and this is my most powerful state. I become stronger while I'm in this form, while I'm like this. Hyuuga, you have no idea who you're messing with, you're chakara must be in an all time low right about know. My strength in superb, while yours.... hehe, well, there's little to say. Only in this state do I become, angry, or what you people call it, "crazy" "

He lifted his hands slightly and he looked down on them. It was time he went on the offensive. He strongly clapped his hand together and brought them up towards his chest area, in here he started to create a large amount of hand seal for a moment, he then stop as he build chakara in his gullet. He inhaled as said.

"Suiton: Mizurappa"

A strong jet stream of water made it way towards the Hyuuga at great speed.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 8, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tajirou (Gackt) LT*
> 
> "_I_ decided to ignore my emotions? Why don't you get of you high horse and try to understand you Hyuuga nitwit."
> 
> ...



"Tenshi Hyuga"

Tenshi watched as he countered her kunai and paper bombs with a other boulder. 


"_I_ decided to ignore my emotions? Why don't you get of you high horse and try to understand you Hyuuga nitwit."


"Im listening"  


"I'm NOT human. I don't think, or act like I don't have emotions, in my other state, I DON'T have them. I'm a creation of science, the first actual human being created for the sole purpose of war and Chaos. I'm project Berserker, and this is my most powerful state. I become stronger while I'm in this form, while I'm like this. Hyuuga, you have no idea who you're messing with, you're chakara must be in an all time low right about know. My strength in superb, while yours.... hehe, well, there's little to say. Only in this state do I become, angry, or what you people call it, "crazy" "

"You have.....no emotions" Tenshi said shocked. "So wait are you saying you were made by science or did you....start out as human" The girl asked out of curiosity. "Also I have plenty of fight left with me...also Hyuga have a special ability everyone seems to forget about these days"

Tenshi then seen him clap his hands and then make a seal. Tenshi watched as his chakara built up and she could tell by the chakara it was water release. "He is using ninjutsu"  Tenshi was going to evade by running to the left but the water blast came out to fast. It was inches away from her face,Tenshi quickly bent her back down making the water go over her face and a few inches from her hair,the force of the water  made her hair flow from the force of the water. "That was close" 


Tenshi started to stand straight. _"At this form I doubt he would throw weapons at me because he could just wreck me up with a hit. But I will have to take the risk"_ 

Tenshi ran up full speed running straight at the boy. 

_"Damn it I have to run towards him without body flicker jutsu I used to much chakara _

"You and me right now" Tenshi ran up to him but then instead of hitting him she slid right under him between his legs to get behind him. She then quickly got up behind him and prepared for a kick

"Take this!!" Tenshi said while during her kick


----------



## Olivia (Dec 9, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju LT]

*They had both approached the shiny object, however to their dismay  it had not been the toy they were looking for. The object continued to  reflect rays of light, and then it started to turn a tint of red.  Seigrein's eyes widened as he quickly said:

"Jump back!"

The object turned a deep red before bursting in vicious flames.  It lapped up the leaves and grass around it easily, destroying the  landscape around its location. Seigrein looked at both of them, they  both seemed okay for the most part. Fugetsu was faster than he was, he  was able to dodge without injury, however Seigrein suffered slight burns  on his right hand. Following was a strange silence, one that shouldn't  exist, especially after hearing that enormous explosion.

However this silence quickly vanished as they could hear what sounded  like footsteps approaching them. Each second another one could be heard,  getting louder and louder. Finally a man stepped out from the shadows  as he commented:

"I was planning on luring those girls here to we  can hold them for ransom, but it seems we have caught other prey. No  matter, I'm sure that we can earn some money from capturing you two."

The mans eyes were not visible, however just the sound of his  voice sent chills down Seigrein's spine; this man was in the business of  kidnapping and selling who he has for money. However, even if this man  was in their way, it wasn't part of their mission to take down or kill  this guy. Seigrein also knew that he most likely couldn't take this man  down, and he had no idea how strong his partner was. So what should they  do? Fight him, or try to get by and complete their mission? He wasn't  sure, but he didn't flinch or let his guard down; he knew the moment he  did the man would strike.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 9, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju LT]
> 
> *They had both approached the shiny object, however to their dismay  it had not been the toy they were looking for. The object continued to  reflect rays of light, and then it started to turn a tint of red.  Seigrein's eyes widened as he quickly said:
> 
> ...





Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu jumped back as flames unleashed from the item. Fugetsu was able to get back to safety but Seigrein got slightly burned. 

"Are you okay?" Fugetsu asked to Seigrein but then quickly looked where Seigrein was looking, Fugetsu heard footsteps,and then a voice spoke

"I was planning on luring those girls here to we  can hold them for ransom, but it seems we have caught other prey. No  matter, I'm sure that we can earn some money from capturing you two."


"A word of advice get a new fucking hobby instead of kidnapping girls for money" Fugetsu said walking forward.

"Watch kid you dont know what your getting into" The man said with anger but on his face was a cocky smile.

"I am getting into a fight am I not" Fugetsu said sarcastically. Fugetsu was not afraid and should no signs of fear,Fugetsu glanced back at Seigrein. "Let me handle them.....we both know why they cant have you. I want you to let me handle this while you continue the mission" Fugetsu said putting his full attention on Seigrein.

"Big mistake keeping your eyes off me"

Fugetsu looked forward but was to late and got punched into a tree.

"Damn..it" Fugetsu said panting as the tree knocked the breathe out of him and his lip was bleeding from the punch. "Seigrein go now!!The clan is not far away it will take 20 minutes at most for you to arrive there. You can ask Azuma to bring backup or dont just make sure these to freaks dont get you" Fugetsu said with worry.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 9, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju LT]

*Suddenly a sense of reality came over him, as Fugetsu was attacked; they were completely over their heads if they wanted to battle this guy. He looked over at Fugetsu as he yelled, telling him to continue the mission or go get Azuma to acquire help. However he looked at Fugetsu, and he was hurt. He knew if he were to go Fugetsu may be dead by the time he got back, and he wouldn't allow that to happen.

"Can you really expect me to leave you here all alone to fight this guy? I may not be that useful, however I'd hate myself if something were to happen just for my own safety."

The man simply looked over as he came down kneed Seigrein in the stomach, sending him into the ground. The man was ruthless, he wasn't holding back, even against two kids. Seigrein gripped the ground as the man spoke:

"Those were some nice words, however you both are in over your heads. I won't let any of you get away, you're my only resource to obtaining money currently."

His leg then became enveloped with rock, as he stepped on Seigrein's head, crushing it into the ground, making him fall unconscious. Seigrein's eyes faded as his grip loosened. His thoughts started to spiral, and his body became limp. The man looked back up at the other kid he had sent flying into the tree. Emotionlessly he commented:

"One down. Is this all there is to your strength?"


----------



## Bringer (Dec 9, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju LT]
> 
> *Suddenly a sense of reality came over him, as Fugetsu was attacked; they were completely over their heads if they wanted to battle this guy. He looked over at Fugetsu as he yelled, telling him to continue the mission or go get Azuma to acquire help. However he looked at Fugetsu, and he was hurt. He knew if he were to go Fugetsu may be dead by the time he got back, and he wouldn't allow that to happen.
> 
> ...




"Can you really expect me to leave you here all alone to fight this guy? I may not be that useful, however I'd hate myself if something were to happen just for my own safety."

Fugetsu was surprised of what he said. He smiled. "Then we will finish this toge" Fugetsu stopped what he was saying when he seen Seigrein get kneed to the gut and then watched as the man stepped on Seigrein head until he was unconscious. "SEIGREIN!!" Fugetsu yelled as he watched. Fugetsu got up only to be kick back down by the man assistant. "Damn it"


_"This is not good. There to strong. Seigrein is knocked out. If Seigrein looses control what would happen. Worse what if he died. What would Azuma do"_ Fugetsu thought lost in thought. Fugetsu had an idea.

Fugetsu made a hand seal."Hiding like a mole technique" Fugetsu went underground and quickly traveled under Seigrein and popped out. "Wood Style: Wood Locking Shield". wood came from the ground grew larger and came out of the ground surrounding Fugetsu and Seigrein in a dome like fashion. They were protected from every angle. 

"That kid!!! Get him and the unconscious one out of that dome now!!"

"Damn it not much time,good thing it takes a lot to break through these domes" Fugetsu started shaking Seigrein body. "Wake up wake up....oh forget it, im getting us out of here. Fugetsu helped Seigrein unconscious body up. "Hiding like a mole technique" Fugetsu and Seigrein went underground and started traveling across the ground. It was much slower do to the fact Fugetsu had to hold Seigrein while quickly making a tunnel to fit both him and Seigrein. He then used a Wild Water Wave technique with a small amount of water to make a weaker version of the jutsu and sprayed it at Seigrein face. "Wake up!"


Fugetsu was loosing oxygen underground as well should be Seigrein. "This should be far enough" Fugetsu used the hiding like a mole technique to make the tunnel go upwards instead of forward and he popped out of the hole and then grabbed Seigrein hand to help him out of underground. "Fresh air finally we were running out of oxygen underground" Fugetsu said with a relieved smile.


*Back where the other to were*

The assistant finally broke through the wooden dome.

"There gone where did they escape they were in that dome the whole time!!! Wait that kid and his damn Earth release!!" The man said angry


----------



## Olivia (Dec 9, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju LT]

*Seigrein was cold, and it was dark. This reminded him of home, a cold and dark room with no one around. However this place was a bit different, there was water at the bottom of the floor. Seigrein's feet were soaked, not that he cared, he was totally beaten. He started to shake, was there literally nothing he could do to help himself?

As he asked himself this question he could hear a voice, one that sent chills up and down his spin three times back. He could hear the enormous boom coming from behind him, but he was to scared to look, all he could do was shake tremendously. However the voice quieted down, as it slowly said:

"You're scared, aren't you?"

Seigrein didn't dare look, he was too frightened. However the voice continued:

"Well that doesn't matter, your comrade is in danger, your very own life is in danger. Don't you wish to protect yourself?"

"I don't care about my life! I wish I'd die instead of having to suffer all this hate against me!"

"Then why are you shaking? What are you scared of if it isn't for your life?"

The enormous voice had asked. Seigrein shaking had started to halt, however he didn't quite stop. He took a moment to realize his answer, and then replied with:

"Like I said, I don't care what happens to me! I at least don't want someone innocent to die..."

"Is that so...you don't care what happens to you then..."

Suddenly a dense cloud of turquoise chakra, tinted with a hint of red, came charging towards the boy. It enveloped his body, and with it he could feel immense pain. He grabbed his head as he doused over in pain. Slowly turning around he finally looked at the creature that he had been talking to. He started to breath heavier and heavier, but he had to ask:

"Just who are you?"

The creature would have smiled if it could, however it calmly responded with:

"Your worst nightmare."

Afterwords Seigrein blacked out.

Out in the wilderness a strange sound could be heard, one of which sounded as if a woodpecker had been pecking at a tree ferociously. Although instead, the sound was being emmited by the ground, as it was being torn up. Up from the hole came the man, and he took a quick look at the two boys. Smiling he claimed:

"That was a pretty neat trick you thought up of. However unluckily for you I can trace chakra from one point to another. In other words, I simply found the ground that in which you dug through and I continued through till I appeared here, it's quite simple really. Now if you don't mind, I think this game of cat and mouse has gone on for long enough..."

Although as he finished that last sentence Seigrein's eyes opened, and the iris was now pure red. Chakra, in the colors of turquoise and red started to emit from his body. He slowly lifted himself up from the ground as he breathed heavily. The man looked at Seigrein as he commented:

"This dense chakra...it can't be..."

However before he could finish his sentence Seigrein quickly jumped and punched him in the face. The man staggered backwards, covering his nose as he looked at the boy. Seigrein then looked at Fugetsu, his partner, and quickly leaped at him. However he had missed this shot and hit the tree behind Fugetsu. As he removed his fist from the tree a small patch of coral could be seen, growing; although it quickly stopped in it's progression. Seigrein then stared at Fugetsu, wondering if he should be his next target.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 9, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju LT]
> 
> *Seigrein was cold, and it was dark. This reminded him of home, a cold and dark room with no one around. However this place was a bit different, there was water at the bottom of the floor. Seigrein's feet were soaked, not that he cared, he was totally beaten. He started to shake, was there literally nothing he could do to help himself?
> 
> ...



"Fugetsu Senju"

"That was a pretty neat trick you thought up of. However unluckily for you I can trace chakra from one point to another. In other words, I simply found the ground that in which you dug through and I continued through till I appeared here, it's quite simple really. Now if you don't mind, I think this game of cat and mouse has gone on for long enough..."


"Oh hahaha really funny" Fugetsu said sarcastically giving the man the finger. "Where is your little assistant" 

"You know told him to go find the other to girls"

"Not if I can stop yo" Fugetsu was cut off as he turned to the side to see Seigrein eyes glowed turquoise and red same as his body.

"This dense chakra...it can't be..."

Fugetsu made a fist. "Damn it why now.......its up to me to contain it. His cloak emerges. You know this might actually be fun to fight him.I get to test my pow " once again Fugetsu was cut off as he watched as Seigrein punched the guy in the noise. "Now is my chance" While the man was staggering back Fugetsu followed up with a punch. As the man landed Fugetsu used plant hold jutsu to wrap around his body and attached to the ground. Fugetsu put extra chakara in this to make even more flowers and vines tangle him up.

"That should hold him"  Fugetsu said with a smile and then realized that he had been attacked by Seigrein but luckily he missed and hit a tree. "Damn it I used a lot of chakara. Dont have much chakara left" Fugetsu said nervously as he had to plan this right.


"Sorry Seigrein" 

_Time to wrap this up. This may take up all my chakara but here goes nothing_

 Fugetsu then used the technique Wood 4 pillars prison to put a wooden prison around Seigrein. Fugetsu panted and fell down on his knees. "I hope that can contain him" Fugetsu said falling down completely but still conscious.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue nodded in understanding at Moro's concern about their friendship. Normally Nue was incredibly critical of people, using that as an excuse not to interact and yet, he realized he had not considered things with Moro in that sense yet.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> I heard terrible things only happen there that could be false or actually real. You relly want to see the sharingan than I will show it to you.



Nue sighed uncertainly. He was really going way out on a limb here, not knowing what would happen with Moro's eyes or the man who was hunting them. To his surprised, Moro offered to show him what the sharingan looked like.

Nue looked intently into Moro's eyes, not really knowing what to expect to see. Would her eyes even change in some visible way? In an instant, his questions were answered. To say the strange pattern in her eyes was enchanting would be an understatement. Nue was mesmerized for a moment before Moro quickly closed her eyes.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Atleast I can see with the Sharingan in a way that is not normal, but it will do fromthan not seeing at all."



"Whoa..." Nue stammered. Apart from the beautiful shape in her eyes, Nue was surprised by the sudden change the sharingan induced in Moro's chakra. Even though he did not understand the sharingan completely, one thing was clear, it was a massive drain on chakra. Whatever it could do, it was clearly a very powerful weapon. That aside, the fact that Moro even gain sight when the eye was active was amazing.

"Those are some crazy eyes you have", Nue finally said, beginning to understand a little why the whole Uchiha clan was crazy over the sharingan. They sat quietly for a while as the barge drifted slowly down the river with the currents. Deciding to lighten the mood, Nue tapped on his mask lightly.

"This is my special ninja tool right here", he said proudly. "It was made for me the day I decided to become a ninja and when I completed my training, it was given to me. _Locust Mask_... that's what it is called. No one can use it except me. I guess that sort of helps dissuade fellow nin from trying to steal each others' weapons", Nue tried to joke.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 9, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> "Tenshi Hyuga"
> 
> Tenshi watched as he countered her kunai and paper bombs with a other boulder.
> 
> ...



*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*

She rushed towards him at the peek of her speed, he witnessed how she seemed to flail around with that body flicker technique, it seemed it was a perfect time to unless his most favorite technique, he waited her to reach closer to him , deciding to once again ignore the questions that were bombarded towards him, as she seemed to have been prepared to swing a full powered hit towards she was deceptive and went under his feet, positioning herself behind, he swiftly turned his head towards the back as he witnessed a kick swung rapidly towards his neck.

*-BAM-*

Direct hit, however this was but a mere sting to Gackt, her strength wasn't at all as strong as he imagined, a small amount of pain coursed through him, however this kick wasn't as powerful to send him flying or to even stagger him into a position he couldn't retaliate.

This brought his lips to yet another sinister smirk, he held the leg that had connected with neck, and gripped it a tightly as he could managed, threatening to break her leg with the large amount of strength he held in his body. He soon swung him arm and lifted her towards the air, throwing her up above. While in the air the was little possibility for her to maneuver properly, more so if she was thrown at full strength. This time he pulled a scroll from out of his pouch, he held the edge of the paper and slid it open soon a Demon Wind Shuriken appeared.   

He knew that those eyes could see at distance, however they weren't the sharingan, eyes that could read each and every move, and so he opened the Shuriken as he said.

"Kage Shuriken no Jutsu - Shadow Shuriken Technique"

He threw the demon wind shuriken, along with another slightly behind it shadowing it's presence form the first, threatening her to cause serious damage at her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 9, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha *

The wolf looked at them thinking they were going to kiss, but to him it would never happen. He went over to the side where the captain was ignoring the captain completly. He was wondering where half way was to get off this boat. He was not much of a boat type of wolf to travel this way at all. "Thanks, you are not bad looking yourself for a split second. You try to lighten things up when everything is down, some people could not do that to keep that light going through them to keep moving in life. Sounds like you have sound inside of you like any type of pitch of sound. To me most of your music is by your way of life." She lighten up some of the company of Nue. "I don't know much of your weapon either but it is yours and nobody can steal it from you."

Moro was content as for the boat ride to the midpoint, she felt the uurge to do some craazy at the moment. She felt Nue's fingers as she did not mean to cut him with her finger nails. "Sorry, I did not mean you no harm to you by my finger nails." She did not noticed how closed her hand was net to Nue's and moved her hand away quickly from Nue's reach. "I never got around to saying thankyou for coming with me, Nue it seems a great deal of trouble coming with me." She was wondering how the doctor was holding up against Kain or was it another set up and actual Kain was on her side after all, to her that was a crazy thought to even think about and from her own clan trying to help than harm her. Her emotions were sort of jumble up from sitting b Nue or just the boat ride it self.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was standing by Duace as she did not need to spoke as she could tell that her mission was completed and everything soon would be back to normal size. "If you don't mind the trouble, I need one more favor from you take these darts and shoot them at the larger animals like the wolves and the birds. I give you some posion ones for you can pratice on anyone or just your aiming." She was glad to help at anyway as she pocket the 5,000 ryo. She went ahead to find as many large wolves and hawks or eagles to turn then back to normal. After awhile she was thinking she was lost and took a break from helping out the natral life. She was sitting in a tree that was back to normal size as she activate her  Sharingan to see who or what was in the forests by their charka flow by their plac in the forest.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 9, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) and Hikari Arisato
Mission*

The three mounted some type of high class carriage that would lead them towards the ball. Gackt, who sat on the far left side of the chain, hand holding up his head while he distracted himself with the outside view of the window. Hikari and Kinori sat between each other sharing laughs and what not while a glimpse towards Gackt escaped one every now and then. Gackt, who ignored the two focues more on the insignificant that the conversation himself. 

Hikari, who sat next to the young female Kinori, continued to have this laughing fest of their at the expense of Gackt.

"Why is he so serious?"

Said Kinor as she whispered the words towards Hikari. Hikari just shrugged at her question, her eyes were watching Gackt for a second, Kinori waved her hands in front of her face to release her from her distracted state.

"Huh? Oh, well I don't know. I guess Sensei saw your mission letter and decided to go accordingly to what you said..."

"Oh no... I told her not to be so strict!"

Hikari head slightly tilted towards the ledt as she wondered what the young girl meant with her words. Hikari eyes slightly dimmed as she was closed up to her and said.

"What do you mean by that?"

"Well... I didn't necessarily wrote that note, I asked someone to write it for me."

Hikari was even more confused, how come she asked someone to write the mission for her? Why didn't she do it herself? How ever she noticed a slight blush on her cheeks as she confessed this slight truth to her. She was probably too shy to write the letter, she though that something so simple couldn't cause any trouble, but at least to this girl it did. 

She sighed and changed the subject:

"Hey, did you see that guy at that held the door of your carriage! He was really cute."

"Oh, yeah I thought the same, hehe."  

Once again they engage in conversation, gackt eyes swayed towards as he murmured. 

"You could at least try to keep it a secret."


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2011)

_*Koe 
*_
She felt herself sneaking out of the village again, its became a habit, even after her training she would find herself looking forward to running in the forest and meeting new people. Koe had split into two different people; one was Koe that worked hard in the village making sure that everything was running smoothly. And the one that she showed to the outside world, the one she feels in habit with, that was the one that she had only showed to Takashi? Koe felt herself go though the barrier, turning back and wondering what was going to go on with her.

Was what she was doing was right?

Koe became a selfish girl as time passed wanting more and more from the world. Nothing could feed this curiosity inside her but she knew it was dangerous to those she protected with all her heart, but one couldn?t be perfect. She knew that and her teacher taught her that a long time ago, being perfect was something that humans from the outside world and her world made up. There was no such thing as normal or perfect, they were just words so that people could hold themselves to the world standards.

Koe felt her feet move soon the woods became a clearing, it was a sign that she was close to his home and that he was probably around. The earth told her, she could feel it, and even though she voed to never get involved with those from the outside world. She found herself getting curious more and more?

The wind began to blow, Koe smiled as it carried the scent of flowers, the leaves blew along the girls face before moving towards destination unknown. The girl smiled before taking out a flute and playing it, a song that showed her true feelings and worries.

?Will you listen to my song?? Koe asked the forest as she parted from the flute for a minute before playing again, her song being carried by the wind, and her hair following.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2011)

*Takashi*

It was not long before the boy could reach the "town" the clan Aosuki constructed years ago down the mountain, the guard looked at him slightly surprised, something that wasn?t strange because of the look of the "young master". Takashi was half naked without sandals nor his usual bandages on his hands, dry blood covering the back of his hands and to top it his body was dirtied, though the reason for the latest was that he fell from a tree because a strange bird distracted him."what?"Takashi asked calmly while looking at the man who was examining him carefully.

*"Takashi-sama how did you end up like that?"*the man asked though Takashi only looked at him expressionless and answered"I had a fight with someone strong" was all he said"I?m going home so I can get some clothes on, by the way... Has something happened?"the blue-haired boy asked, the man immediately nodded and explained the situation telling Takashi about Rokuto?s orders of him going to the battle field.

"?kay"he said and then left.
------------------

An hour later, Takashi was leaving the town after getting some clothe sand gave some advice to his sister. As he ran through the forest something that was starting to be pretty normal happened. A certain smell came to his nose"didn?t she go home?"he asked to himself and followed the scent, as he advanced a little, an special melody that involved him many emotions he felt while approaching more and more to the place she was.

Moments later he arrived landing on the branch of a tree looking hos she played that flute letting her heart talking instead of her mouth. For some reason Takashi felt that something had changed in her but he didn?t mind. A shame that all the feelings he caught could not be expressed easily by that iceberg he was."A beautiful song indeed"he said loud enough for Koe to hear him.


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2011)

_*Koe
*_
Once the song ended she sighed as she heard a familiar voice, she didn?t dare turn around because of what happened the last time she saw him, but it made something in her mind spark up in some type of emotion that he was okay. Koe turned around and saw him plastered up in the tree looking down at her, Koe didn?t say anything for a minute, still sort of akward around the boy in front of her, and still slightly on guard.

Koe nodded in his direction a bit, ?It?s you Aosuki?? her voice trailed off once she said that something inside her was making her nervous. 

Such a bad influence he became to her, but it made her smile, not in front of him, but inside her heart. Something changed and she liked it a bit?

??? Koe felt herself fidget under his stare, before looking down at her flute, ?I?played when I was a child? I haven?t played it in a while??

She didn?t know what she was getting at, her eyes stared down at her flute

? Can you please get down from there Aosuki?? Koe asked before looking at him


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2011)

*Takashi*

He just nodded when she said that it was him, it was obvious, wasn?t it? who else would talk so freely to her? After she asked him to go down there, the Aosuki young man jumped off of the branch something that became pretty normal to him as well. Walking over to her he spoke" So that?s how it is, I think ya are pretty good at it"he said already face to face with her. His dead eyes looked inside hers for a second before saying" You did right "he said at first probably confusing the girl but he didn?t wait before continuing " It was wise to get out of there when i was fighting with that guy....If ya had stayed there you probably would end up involved in a three sides fight.".

Basically Takashi was just saying that he was happy she was safe but he just couldn?t speak those words in that way." Ya don?t need to dirt yer hands or see others dirtying theirs "he stated hoping that the girl would not get mad at him if he had got something wrong by chance" As for the other kid, it was tie though probably i would have been forced to get rid of my hands if the fight were longer" the shinobi announced so she could know what happened.

" Also i hope ya still remember our bet...."takashi reminded her calmly as if it did not matter at all" we said that the next time we get to meet each other ya would be mine.... So be prepared because for the rest of the day ya?ll be my slave"


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2011)

*Koe
*
Koe didn?t say anything towards the Aosuki, he was okay, and it made her feel weird. It was a relief and a burden all at the same time, before long she let out a sigh, and looked up only to meet his eyes. Koe eyes met his and soon she moved without thinking. She placed her hands on his chest and pushed herself away from him, placing some distance between the two. Her eyes found themselves to on the ground as her hands stayed on his chest.

?People die Aosuki?? Koe found herself saying, as she found herself nervous, ?Every day, somehow, or some way?They die?"

"So even if you didn't want me to see it...I would see it one day either with you with me or I am facing it alone. I will one day see death..."

Koe released the boy before looking at him, her hands in front of her as some sort of defense, ?Please Aosuki, I?m?I?m still getting use to being so close to you.? Koe said only backing up, ?I enjoy your company yes, but please Aosuki?I??

Koe hoped that she didn?t have to say more before looking away again, her face turning red as he jolted back her memory. Koe looked at him a slight worry look across her face at the Aosuki ninja, he was truthfully a wolf! A wolf and nothing more or less!

??? Koe looked at him, ?I remember?Aosuki-?.Aosuki-sama.? She said relazing if she did run he would catch up with her and possibly make her punishment worst. Koe stood up, in front of the boy ready for anything horrible that he could think of?


----------



## Bringer (Dec 9, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*
> 
> She rushed towards him at the peek of her speed, he witnessed how she seemed to flail around with that body flicker technique, it seemed it was a perfect time to unless his most favorite technique, he waited her to reach closer to him , deciding to once again ignore the questions that were bombarded towards him, as she seemed to have been prepared to swing a full powered hit towards she was deceptive and went under his feet, positioning herself behind, he swiftly turned his head towards the back as he witnessed a kick swung rapidly towards his neck.
> 
> ...



"Tenshi Hyuga"

Tenshi smiled when she kicked him directly in the neck,but her smile quickly went away as she seen her kick have no effect. "No way" Tenshi said in shock. She then shivered in fear as he let out a smirk. Tenshi noticed he had grabbed her leg and squeezed it. "Ahhhh!" Tenshi screamed in pain and she heard and small cracking sound from her leg. "Ahhhhh!" and then was thrown in the air. Tenshi was going up in the air .

_"He is to strong I cant win"_

Tenshi soon realized he was using a demon wind shuriken. "Is this the end?" Tenshi said sadly in the air. Tenshi noticed that it was 2 demon wind shuriken with the byakugan but either way she had no chakara left. Tenshi watched with the Byakugan as the shuriken came closer.

_"Come on I have to dodge!!"_

Tenshi span around in the air slightly moving her direction but not by much. The Shuriken slashed her left arm giving her a giant cut and the second hidden one she seen with the Byakugan slashed her right leg. "Guh" She grunted in pain from the cuts. Her blood dripped while she was falling down. Tenshi knew that one punch would kill her she had to act fast. Tenshi used her right arm to open her ninja tool pouch and she dropped all her tools down towards the boy. 5 kunai 7 shuriken and 4 paper bombs fell down straight at the boy as Tenshi was landing as well. "This is the end for me" Tenshi said going unconscious from the chakara exhaustion and also loosing a few 1 or 2 pints of blood from the very larg cut wounds she got from her leg and arm.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2011)

*Takashi*

The boy closed his eyes for a second as he smile din his insides, he thought carefully about what the girl just said about people dying, the only problem was that if she had stayed there for more time be it Diarmu?s or his hands, the probability of the blood dirtying those hands coming from the priestess was kind of high. The battle those two had was filled with madness, a fight were causing pain to the other was more important than not receiving damage. A fight between two beasts. Watching how the girl acted a bit strange and even her face became completely red for a moment there, Takashi wondered if she was sick or something. He snapped out of those thoughts in the moment she called her "Aosuki-sama".

"Yeah, This is no good..."he said calmly, the first minute of him having an slave and everything was already wrong."?kay my first order..." he said with a serious face though to be honest since he was not used to express his feelings much no one except by his sister could really get a hold of his emotions in the moment, his face didn?t changed at all." Calling me Aosuki or even more _Aosuki-sama_ is forbidden"he stated"Understood? No Aosuki, not Aosuki-sama nor Takashi-sama....It?s just Takashi"he said in a relaxed form with his eyes closed and his finger pointing up clearing that it was his first order.

"Second....first follow me"he said calmly starting to walk deep into the forest. For some reason the interaction with the young woman was more important for him than the war that was going on. Once they were in an appropriate place he turned to look at her." Here goes my second order....Tell me something you really want to do right now which does not include run away"he said. Yes he noticed that the girl wasn?t comfortable at all with this but he did not do it to make fun of her or do something bad.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 9, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*

The shuriken managed to impact the Hyuuga however only on her arm and leg, not a complete fatal blow to her body, in a moments notice he witnessed tools thrown at him, a lot to be exact, including paper bombs, he quickly reacted by stepping away, jumping away from trouble  along with forming hand seals and gathering chakara in his gullet, forming into water as he inhaled followed by a large exhale, a jet stream of water was thrown at the incoming tools.

"Suiton:Mizurappa - Violent Water Wave"

The jet stream picked up the incoming shuriken and started to drift them away however, the bombs exploded, the blow was immense, part of his clothing was torn and his arms were filled with scars and blood. He stared at the young girl who was bleeding... His eyes  started to turn back to normal, his pants were heavy, but still he found a sort of disgust in watching that hyuuga die there, all cause of his out burst and curiosity...

He stood firmly and walked over there to where she was and looked down at her, with his usual dull expressionless look marked clearly across her face. Her Bleeding body planted on the floor beneath his feet, he could end it, crush her at the very second he could. He tightly clenched his fist and lifted it above his head. Looking down at her with those same old dull eyes he could never escape from.

"... You managed ti damage me at that last attempt, but it was all in vain. Hyuuga... Do you have any wish before you die?"

A inhale was heard from him, he clenched his fist even harder as he swung his hand towards the ground and...

...

...threw a small bag containing healing pill along with chakara pills. His hands made their way towards his pockets. And he continued to look down at her with those unwavering eyes.

"I don't condemn your clan and neither do I think that I'm any stronger than them, but your eyes are of no use to me. Your eyes would help me reach my goal, but not complete it. I need something more... something that would allow me to venture beyond the lengths of dojutsu... your eyes are powerful, but again they won't help me reach my goal."



He started to take a few steps back as he continued. 

"Now... it you who decides if you live or die at this moment. Are you going to give into your own pain, or will you conquer it?"

He turned as he continued down the road....


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2011)

*Koe*

Koe nodded at the first order, Takashi, she had to learn how to say his name correctly, or she didn?t have to speak at all. She felt herself smile but watch the boy?s thinking face as she realized that her words had some kind of effect on him. It made her question what she did to him to make him like that, but she threw it to the side. If the boy didn?t want to tell her then she will not push it any further. 

She almost wondered why he didn?t mind his last name.  He was an Aosuki, that what she saw him as and probably nothing more than a wolf. Though again, she didn?t push her mind even further and just followed the boy who was leading the way. Koe looked directly at the boy back, studying how much taller he was compared to her, and things like that.

His image almost burned into her eyes before she looked away, her mind began to wonder until she accidently bumped into him, causing her to almost jump back and head for the hills. But she calmed herself as he seemed to change in his ways, her eyes got sharp as she stared at him wondering what was behind that face.

He then asked what she really wanted to do with him today?

Koe head turned to the side as she thought for a moment, ??I don?t have any real wants.? She said  as she thought about it, ?I am?Slightly okay with anything you have planned?Takashi.?


----------



## Bringer (Dec 9, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*
> 
> The shuriken managed to impact the Hyuuga however only on her arm and leg, not a complete fatal blow to her body, in a moments notice he witnessed tools thrown at him, a lot to be exact, including paper bombs, he quickly reacted by stepping away, jumping away from trouble  along with forming hand seals and gathering chakara in his gullet, forming into water as he inhaled followed by a large exhale, a jet stream of water was thrown at the incoming tools.
> 
> ...




"Tenshi Hyuga


Everything went black for Tenshi,she was lost in the darkness. Everything was fading until she heard a voice.


"... You managed ti damage me at that last attempt, but it was all in vain. Hyuuga... Do you have any wish before you die?"

Tenshi eyes opened,she was able to say something but it was not loud. "If I shall die at least I die without going down in a fight" Tenshi said in a different tone of voice. A very serious tone. Tenshi knew the finishing blow would come. She just smiled

_"I guess this is it"_

To Tenshi surprise she seen a bag of food pills. Tenshi was confused by this.


"I don't condemn your clan and neither do I think that I'm any stronger than them, but your eyes are of no use to me. Your eyes would help me reach my goal, but not completed. I need something more... something that would allow me to venture beyond the lengths of dojutsu... your eyes are powerful, but again they won't help me reach my goal."

"I said it once....no eyes can change your destiny....destiny is said not to be changed by my clan. I believe it cant as well...but I do believe someone could set there destiny to the right path......no eyes can change that." Tenshi said regaining some of her strength after eating a food pill. 

"Now... it you who decides if you live or die at this moment. Are you going to give in to your own pain, or will you conquer it?"

Tenshi began to get up on her knees. "I will never let anything conquer me not even pain but obviously this battle is over" Tenshi said finally getting on her feet but falling down. "Before you go" Tenshi chewed a other food pill giving her more chakara. Tenshi then made a few hand seals. "Healing palm technique" Tenshi said as her hands began to glow. "Let me heal those wounds. Well this technique allows me to make damages not as fatal but still I could stop your bleeding on your arm"  Tenshi said as an offer.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 9, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*

Her hand glowed in some strange aura, even though the pain from his arm were great he said:

"I refuse."

He said quite bluntly, the words she said before buzzed in his head, over and over again. But it still did little change. His eyes were fixated on the road ahead, while in his mind he recollected the events of this battle, Hikari, his partner would be furious with him, his power was great but this battle also made him realize that he was ways to go before he could take _him _on. Even then his strength was not even close enough to deal any type of damage towards the man. But enough of the past. He raised his voice after a sigh that escaped his lips.

"Takegami Tejirou."

he said.

"Or Gackt. Which ever you prefer." 

His feet once again started to move along the road ahead. Uncaring, unwavering. Still with no expression marked on his features. As he got father and father from the girl he said.

"That's my name Hyuuga."

However he stopped, and told her.

"Destiny cannot be forged, led alone mastered by any type of Dojutsu. however, with their ability to create, to manifest, to become stronger among the user. With such power I can escape this tragic cycle I've been placed in. You wouldn't understand, but let me ask you a question, when you used that technique on me, that genjutsu, you noticed something didn't you? Nothing. I have nothing that i can call a past. I'm no human, I cannot forge something that doesn't belong to me. Pup's can't forge their destiny, animals in general can't, well I'm part of that click, and the only way I could truly obtain power is... well going after something... that belongs to someone else. In this case, that power that hails from the eyes." 

His steps continued as he ventured forward.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 9, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*
> 
> Her hand glowed in some strange aura, even though the pain from his arm were great he said:
> 
> ...



Tenshi hearing he refused stopped the technique. She decided to heal her self since there was no point in arguing with him.

After hearing his name Tenshi said "Tenshi....Hyuga" Tenshi said in a friendly way.


"Destiny cannot be forged, led alone mastered by any type of Dojutsu. however, with their ability to create, to manifest, to become stronger among the user. With such power I can escape this tragic cycle I've been placed in. You wouldn't understand, but let me ask you a question, when you used that technique on me, that genjutsu, you noticed something didn't you? Nothing. I have nothing that i can call a past. I'm no human, I cannot forge something that doesn't belong to me. Pup's can't forge their destiny, animals in general can't, well I'm part of that click, and the only way I could truly obtain power is... well going after something... that belongs to someone else. In this case, that power that hails from the eyes." 

"Difference in opinion I suppose" Tenshi smiled as getting up on her feet. "I would still like to thank you...that was the first time I ever gained so much confidence" Tenshi said. "Well I should get him would not want to keep my family waiting"


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2011)

*Takashi*



Keiichi Song said:


> Koe head turned to the side as she thought for a moment, “…I don’t have any real wants.” She said  as she thought about it, “I am…Slightly okay with anything you have planned…Takashi.”



Takashi heard as she told him she didn?t really want to do anything and she was okay with whatever he would come up with. The heir of the Aosuki clan closed his eyes in disappointment although he didn?t shown it at all. " ?kay there is this game called ' do what the slave wants' so.... the rule is this...."he said and then cleared his throat so he can explain this "game" properly, it was obvious such a game does not exist though.

"You, the slave, will think of something you have always desired to do but haven?t. It doesn?t matter how foolish, dangerous or ridiculous it could be you have to think about it and tell me..."he said pointing at himself now"Then I, your master, will analyze and decide if your proposal can be done or not.... You have two minutes to think in whatever you want to do, if the time is over and you haven?t thought in anything, you will have to praise me, dance or play that flute of yours for me in the best way you can"he stated peacefully. Those were the rules, a very simple game indeed where no one had anything to lose.

"So, lets start. And time is running...now"


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2011)

*Koe*

Koe was taken aback from the rough ways of the Aosuki boy, as she notice that time was passing, she  thought hard and fast. What did she truthfully want? More than anything else in the world, Koe couldn’t think of anything because maybe there was nothing? Nothing for the priestess to want, to need.  She was happy with everything around her…Everything…

What was there to want in this world? That wouldn’t be taken away from her? This moment, what a confusing thing to think about. A troublesome burden to her head, Koe looked up at Takashi, still thinking but not wanting to do anything stupid in front of the Aosuki…

“Your hand…” Koe said, “I want it…”

Koe reached out for his hand, before stopping at it once she was half way there, but then grabbed it.  Still leaving space between the two she smiled and droping his hand. She shook her head as she looked at the boy in front of her.

“I was serious, there is nothing I need or want from you…Aosu-…Takashi.” She said, “In the end I don’t need anything. I don’t want anything, in the end if I can’t get it myself what’s the point of having it?”

The wind blew and she smiled, “Enough of this foolish game Aosuki…”


----------



## River Song (Dec 10, 2011)

*Sayuri and Ayame Sato*

They walked up to the crowd of people as the last gong sounded. From the archway Horoshi stepped out, his head held high as he began to speak... and then he died.

The assassin stepped out from the arch way, her blade raised as she moved forward, almost ghost like, her armour muffling the footsteps. Horoshi turned round only to be met with her knife, the steel cut through his throat, Horoshi not even having the chance to give out a scream before the assassin yanked his head up and gave her blade the final push. His head came of in an almost artistic way as his body slumped to the ground, twitching slightly.

Then it finally hit the two girls as Sayuri gasped watching the man who had made her life hell for years be killed so effortlessly, she should be happy but that man was still her Father and it meant something to her.

Ayame just stood there a look of shock etched on her Ivory features. Then as her fellow clansmen began to react she snapped out of her trance grabbing her kunai and throwing it furiously, although she missed her target, partly because the stinging tears that were pooling in her eyes and partly because this assassin was fat. She watched as the assassin Jamp backward onto the roof o the building.

?Remember the Senju clan when you bury him.?

And then she was gone. Sayuri and everyone else rushed to their fallen leader but Ayame stood there frozen to the spot, and then when everyone was occupied she turned around and she ran, she ran out of the compound and through the forest, her feet just moving with no particular direction, she didn?t know where she was going perhaps it was to the Senju, to have her revenge, perhaps soon she would come tho the Uchiha border, perhaps she wanted revenge against the assassin, she didn?t know, she just let her feet carry her as tear started to flow down her ghostly cheeks. 

All of this was noticed by one solitary bird that had a menacing glint in its eye.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 10, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "Thanks, you are not bad looking yourself for a split second. You try to lighten things up when everything is down, some people could not do that to keep that light going through them to keep moving in life. Sounds like you have sound inside of you like any type of pitch of sound. To me most of your music is by your way of life."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue laughed a little awkwardly. No one had paid him a compliment like that before. Since Nue was always behind a mask, he never really thought about his appearance or what others thought of it.

_I guess Moro-san is just being kind..._

He was intrigued by the poetic analogy Moro used with regards to having a sound by which one lived one's life. Nue had learned another interesting thing from Moro.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Sorry, I did not mean you no harm to you by my finger nails." She did not noticed how closed her hand was net to Nue's and moved her hand away quickly from Nue's reach. "I never got around to saying thankyou for coming with me, Nue it seems a great deal of trouble coming with me."



Nue was still considering what the sound of his life might be like when a touch on his hand drew his attention. As Moro's finger tips grazed his skin it was a surreal sensation. 

"A-ah, oh... um, yeah don't worry about it... you didn't cut me or anything... it felt ok... ah, no what I mean is... you don't have to worry about it..." Nue stammered for no reason that he could discern. What the hell was he being so awkward about? Nue decided to focus on Moro's last statement.

"That's ok. If I wasn't doing this I would be taking boring missions like escorting merchants", Nue laughed. Moro's comment had reminded him of something. Lami-sama's little smirk. "Anyway", Nue continued, "...you are welcome. Traveling with you is... fun."


----------



## Chronos (Dec 10, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) and Hikari Arisato
Mission*

They arrived at a large tower like building... Surrounded by over two hundred people also dressed nicely in gowns and suits. Gackt awaited for the girls to finish whatever they were doing as he waited in a corner, back rested on the wall behind him, arm crossed as he witnessed the large amount of people dance around the middle of the room, to a rather soothing rhythmic tune. The corner of his mouth rose, as he witnessed all these people enjoying their dance. He couldn't care less about it really, but he had a feeling that he wouldn't escape this mission without first having a dance with that girl.

"Where are they anyway...?"

He wondered as he started to look around the surrounding, he was starting to get impatient, he couldn't hold the sensation of just looking for them. But then again they did say they were going to to the bathroom to "get ready" which was really a rather dumb thing to do, they were already dressed nicely, why would they bother to do so again...

A sigh escaped his lips as he place his hands on his pocket grabbing hold of a watch, it was almost ten. Soon after a man run towards him and whispers something in his ear. His eyes widen as he said.

"What? There's no way in he-"

Before he could finish he was pulled by another man towards another area...

...

.....

.......

"Damn it... Why am I the one who has to suffer this...?"

"Suck it up Gackt, it's not so bad."

"Says the one who's not doing this."

"Please, be quiet. It's about to commence."

The music in the background stopped for a moment, the silence that surrounded the area was almost horrifying, he turn to Konorii who stood next to him shaking in anxiety... Gackt looked at her and said.

"Calm Down. You won't screw up. Just keep calm and try not to hesitate to much."  

Soon curtain opened Konorii held his arm, and they both started to walk to where a large stairwell was located. A man looked at us, with a smile planted on his face, while the crowed under all witnessed in awe. The beauty that Konorii showed was enough to leave all mouth a gate.

"And now, we present you the lady of the night, Miss Konorii Mii and her date Takegami Tejirou."

The started to walk slowly down the stair as claps was heard, serious if he had emotion he would've been so humiliated right about this moment. Once again proving to himself that once again, ninja are better off without any emotions.

The walked... greeted by hundred of people once they reached the center. 

"Uh... yeah, hi. Hello, um, Nice to meet you too."

This was gonna be a long night...


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 10, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro's silver wolf howled to him it was the mid point to knock Nue and Moro out of their lovey dovy encounter. The wolf did not need to notifyed Moro of the creepy vibe the wolf was getting. Moro looked around as she felt the creepy vibe and it was only the midway point. A heavy fog settle in front of the boat's path. "I usual get the werid farming missions and forests ones. Anyway, something had happen everything is floating up stream." She could smell the dead bodies that were passing the boat. She did a handseal as she activated her sharingan. She looked around to see if anything was alive nothing was givung off chakra at all. She had a feeling that Nue was akward about her being next to him on the boat, she had to focus on what the river holds and it's dangers up ahead.

To her the midway point could be layed with bandits trying to hijacked ships at this point of the river. She disactivated her sharingan for now to hide that she was part of the Uchiha clan. Moro pulled out her sword as some one from the bank jumped on the ship. she clashed swords with another sword as more ship bandits jumped on as well. She then felt she was caught in a genjutsu for the people to turn their bodies into skeltons. Genjutsu does not work on a blind person at all. She did a few handseals to created a projectile pheonix to find the rest of the ship bandits and burn them.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 10, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*

In this night, the light of the moon was fainter than ever before, the street that led towards a small body of water were closed due to the interactions of wanted ninja beyond that point. The young dark haired boy, Takegami Tejirou, who walked down further down the same blocked road, who's though were clouded by the recent battles, he had encountered, who's mind was still troubled over the face of that man who created him. Mao Motonashi, of course this was only, but a slightly small distraction to him....

The wind blew strongly as he headed deeper and deeper into the forest grounds, as the walked past what seemed like a monument of a great swordsman... He stopped. Drifting his eyes slightly he witnessed this monument, this statue that held some type inscription on it. It was brought to his mind once again, only by seeing this statue, that human's who hold emotion, who hold those bothersome urges, are truly the weak ones. Though power meant nothing to him, he still wanted it to recover the truth behind whatever he was.

Human's are flawed. 

He stood, in front of this... monument, this statue. Hands that were placed firmly within pockets, as that dull look that was plastered in his face hid any trace of feelings, of emotions.

"Where the hell are you...? Mao."


----------



## Kenju (Dec 10, 2011)

*Diarmu Duihan LT*

A figure passes by the dark trees amongst the green forest. It's color hidden by the darkness of the night. Barely able to be seen thanks to the moon light. In white and black is Diarmu Duihan, his right hand holding onto the cursed spear. It's tainted being giving off it's own killing aura.

He mutters to himself, inside his own thoughts. "..That Prince...where have I seen him before..." Diarmu says to himself as his feet pass along the grass. "I'm sure of it...." in his puzzled look, he passes by a small body of water. The corner of his eye looking at his own reflection as if to check for any problems. Diarmu isn't one to care about his appearance so he dosen't look for long.

"That's right, Prince Noctis Ranen. A pretty royal clan in this day and age. Screw just killing him, to kidnap that guy...I'd probably gain loads of money." A spark of greed was seen in Diarmu's eyes. Though of course, the more important thing is to make sure he's dead, something like that can probably cripple that clan greatly. More importantly, there's a war happening now, one that casts clans against other clans. It's an event that can break the ninja world into pieces. That's what he wants right?.....

So why isn't he more joyful about such a thing? Why isn't he going to help create more havoc in the war? Diarmu's mind jumbles these thoughts....he's in the process of getting what he wants....but why does he feel so hollow inside? 

Thinking about this is annoying.

He shoots away these thoughts in his head, or at least he tries to. This emotion that he can't describe is penning him against a wall. No, he knows what it is, but if he admits it, it'll be the end of everything. Dammit, he needs to take this out on someone or something...

"Where the hell are you...? Mao."  

Mao? Diarmu turns to the voice he hears before passing by. To the left and not too far away is a statue, well more like a monument is solely standing there. Once Diarmu looks closer, he spots a single black-haired boy standing there. The red-haired boy's instincts are usually on the dot about most things. And right now his instincts are sensing something off about that person.

Diarmu is facing this guy's back. Usually he dosen't attack people that aren't shinobi, but he's rather frustrated right now. So he dosen't care who he is, if he is a shinobi that just makes it even better. The Hunter's body relaxes completely, almost becoming lighter in weight. His eyes wary of anything around the area that might suddenly move. 

His center of body is lowered, keeping himself from being seen. His feet slowly moving forward and making sure not to step anywhere that may make a sound, such as a twig. He moves forward faster once the win picks up, covering any sounds he makes. The black spear is raised above his shoulder, pointing downward, ready for the strike. Diarmu's eyes are now like a tigers, aiming to pounce and stab forth into the back of the boy's neck once he makes it about twelve feet away to the prey.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 10, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*

As the night darkened and as time passed, the young dark haired boy stood with his eyes focused on this monument, the times where he would loosen his weren't many, but rare. Unaware, that he could be attacked at any given moment, he did cross the border and yet he was leisurely standing glimpsing at this monument. Why did this thing evoked his memories he knew not, but the thrust for blood and craving for battle grew in him, it was almost impossible to hold this great urge within himself, but alas, there was no one around to...

*-swish- * 

A strange sound was heard from a far, just a that second when the wind stopped blowing, he heard a step coming from within the trees... He wouldn't believe it was paranoia, of course it couldn't be. He was in a prohibited forest that was supposed to be sealed of due to running missings around. He pulled his hands out of his pockets slowly, he wouldn't want to make him stay in the defensive, that is, if there really was something within the forest. However it could be an animal. Whatever it could be, he's gonna drag him out. Once again, he placed his hands within his pockets and to keep up appearances he said aloud:

"Must have been a rat..."

he bowed at the statue and continued down the road, the moment he passed through a tree, he placed an explosive tag on it, if it blew up then there was someone surely following him. Keeping himself open for any attack to drag him out of hiding, whoever it could be.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2011)

*Takashi*



Keiichi Song said:


> ?I was serious, there is nothing I need or want from you?Aosu-?Takashi.? She said, ?In the end I don?t need anything. I don?t want anything, in the end if I can?t get it myself what?s the point of having it??
> 
> The wind blew and she smiled, ?Enough of this foolish game Aosuki??



Takashi sighed at the response, he was trying to make her have some fun but apparently it was going to be more difficult than what he expected."Oi, is that smile what I?m seeing?"he said getting a bit near of her"Also I told ya not to call me Aosuki. Ya acting as if we weren?t friends"Takashi said with a bored tone of voice before stretching his body. Taking seat on the ground he tried to figure out something both of them could do together.

"Oh, i know. Let?s go swim"he said starting to walk deeper in the forest, he was sure that around there was a river or a lake."And this time ya can?t refuse, if ya do you will have to dance for me"he said with his usually serious tone of voice"Also you have to catch me before arriving to our destiny or you will be punished anyway "he said now looking at the face of the girl" Don?t worry, i won?t cheat, I?ll run as usual people would so I won?t use trees or go at full speed as if I were chasing someone".

"See ya"with that he started to run without giving chance to the girl of saying anything.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 10, 2011)

*Diarmu Duihan LT*

That guy started to walk, he didn't expect that but he kept following. The grass blew across his leg, creating a sound that was able to be heard. Most likely it was able to be heard by the prey. Diarmu paused in his tracks once that happened, if the target had identified him as a threat, he would rush forth swiftly.  From what he heard, that guy suspects he was some rat or something.

Diarmu walks towards the tree the prey passes by. He should make his move soon, however he notices something. There's a white tag placed on the tree he passes, immediately his legs bounce like springs. Leaping into the air, just at that moment the tag ignites, creating an explosion that engulfs the tree. Diarmu lands just in time near a tree about thirty feet away to the left.

He was going to make sure not to fall for something like that again. As he checks that, he stands to his feet and faces the target that should know he's there. "Screw it, I'm in the mood to kill you up front...shinobi..." Diarmu stated as the poison of anger began to run through his veins. The Hunter wields the black spear with both hands, preparing for battle. "Also, it wasn't a rat you ran into..it's a wild tiger"

Fire seems to burn in his eyes...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 10, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*

The tree ignited within seconds before he walked by it. His eyes swayed as he noticed a red haired boy rushing towards him at extreme speed, his mien unchanged, same as before expressionless. His eyes darted the moment he witnessed the weapon he held, what seemed like a spear like object, the moment he noticed that fierce fire in his eyes he turned, hands still on his pockets as he said.

"A wild Tiger? More like a pissed off cat!'

In an instance he released his urge to kill, eyes glowed yellow, fangs grew, while his muscle clenched, grew. This power was increasing the moment he let out, he started to murmur the words, his head looking at towards the ground, a silhouette covered his eyes and he repeated.

"Blood for blood spear-men, I won't be the one who's gonna come out of this dead! Berserker, come fourth!"

He rushed towards the side as he held a steel pole, quickly yanking it form the ground with ease, his strength once again at its limit, his insanity building up in his chest as he swung quickly sweep his feet and redirected him self towards this hunter. Gripping the steel with all the strength he could muster within his body. Going for a kunai and placing it on his mouth. 

Berserker was present. That aura of madness, or anger that builds in his body, in very mind and soul. This body had not the slightest intention to hold back his power, he wanted to get rid of this troublesome urge to kill. That cold wind that blew in this night, wasn't enough, this stroll wasn't enough to keep him from awakening this urge. If it isn't Mao that he could release this anger, he would release it on the next victim. 

Once he was close enough he swung a diagonal overhead towards the head of this human being who's demonstrating him... hate, anger towards his eyes. This teeth clenched strongly, the pole threatening to crush his head.


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2011)

*Koe *

Her smile instantly disappeared when the Aosuki pointed it out to her like it was some kind of omen. Koe looked away and frowned, he wasn't getting her, she didn't want to play his games, make her do something or leave her be. Koe sighed it almost seemed he was trying to do something to her, but it was failing. It almost was a lose lose even if she tried to run away from the boy...

Koe looked at him, "Aosu--" she stopped herself as they were now close her face went into its cold hard experssion, "Takashi Aosuki, I will have you know it...That I had no use for friends for the longest and yes....I guess.."

Koe tried to reason with herself, "We...are friends..." Koe repeated, she had no use for them so the young girl didn't need for such things. And for that reason she didn't know what was the reason for those to go by that title, Koe sighed as she looked off to the distance...

She looked up at the Aosuki as he offered up a next game, Koe thought for a minute then nodded her head...

He was trying so hard...

"Okay...I'll play..." Koe said but before she could even say she was ready he was off! 

Koe could have easily turned around and let the boy continue his race by himself but she wasn't that type of person. She ran after him, her kimono tight on her movements. She struggled with actually running but she tried her best at it

Damn her outfit choice!

"This is no fair! You had a head start!" Koe yelled as she looked at his back


----------



## Olivia (Dec 10, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju LT]

*Before he could decide to attack the boy, wood sprout from the ground, and went around him like a dome would. This darkness sealed him off from sight and sound, creating a sense of loneliness; one that he has felt before. His body started to shake ferociously as the chakra ran wild around him.

In his mind he could feel himself grabbing his arm, clenching it tighter and tighter every second. He was completely enveloped in this creatures chakra, however he needed to escape, he was out of the danger; he just needed to complete his mission. However the chakra was very dense, it had weighed him down, and he couldn't seem to escape.

He couldn't even move from his spot. He was stuck, it felt like he might die soon. However this wasn't the case, this gave him even more courage, to fight for his life. He didn't know why he wanted to fight for it, but he knew that he had to. He forced his eyes open and slowly turned around. As he looked into the giant cage all he could see is a giant shadowy figure. He had no idea what it had been, but he decided to take a chance. With that he yelled at it:

"I've got what I wanted now! You seem immensely powerful, however I don't want to lose myself by subjugating myself to this power! Now take back this power of yours, I don't need it anymore, what ever you are!"

The giant creature started to chuckle as it claimed:

"Fine, I'll obey for now. After all if I kill you, then I will die as well. Just know, if you want unimaginable power then all you have to do is call."

His eyes opened up, as if there was a fright, although all he saw was darkness. He tried to stand up but as his head bumped into a surface above himself. Seigrein quickly crouched as he asked himself:

"Where am I? And what has happened?"

However as he sat down he felt something blunt stab him. He slowly raised himself up off the ground as he reached for whatever it maybe. Picking it up he could tell it wasn't some sort of tool, plus it was to soft to be a weapon. Then he question, was this the girls toy?


----------



## Kenju (Dec 10, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*
> 
> The tree ignited within seconds before he walked by it. His eyes swayed as he noticed a red haired boy rushing towards him at extreme speed, his mien unchanged, same as before expressionless. His eyes darted the moment he witnessed the weapon he held, what seemed like a spear like object, the moment he noticed that fierce fire in his eyes he turned, hands still on his pockets as he said.
> 
> ...





*Diarmu Duihan LT*

*The Lancer vs The Berserker *

Diarmu's spirit seemed to ignite, like this person had been a might that had set his spirit on fire. His anticipation whirls through out his body like a tornado. His eyes seem to gleam inside the dark night. Like the glare of a demon had been casted at his opponent. His blood seemed to danced from the excitement as he witnessed his targets strength.

Lucky! Yeah, incredibly lucky to find a guy like this around. Ripping a pole out of the ground wasn't something he expected to see. Sure, it makes his body jump but that dosen't change the fact this guy is dangerous. It dosen't matter though, this is obviously going to be a battle between the two of them. Neither one of them know each other, but out of their own selfishness they will place their own negative emotions and thoughts on the other.

The pipe aiming to knock off his head comes at him with a strong force. Diarmu dosen't get to meet much people with this much of a killing intent. From the looks of it, he isn't the only one with personal problems. However, he won't let himself to be the one that dies tonight. Whatever the hell this guy is going through dosen't matter to him.

In this world there is only kill or be killed! Diarmu quckly lowers his position and pushes off the ground and underneath the swinging pipe. He dodges the object just slightly from his head. His position now being up close to his target and the opposite of where the pipe is. "Your wide open!" Diarmu horizontally swings the long black spear for his enemy's throat with fast movement.

Hoping for the future to be his opponent's neck squirting blood like a fountain. After that, he would swing the cursed lance for his stomach.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2011)

*Takashi*


Keiichi Song said:


> Damn her outfit choice!
> 
> "This is no fair! You had a head start!" Koe yelled as she looked at his back



The blue-eyed kid turned to look at the young woman while running backwards so the distance would not be shortened at all"C?mmon, I?m running at the same pace a normal guy would do"he said calmly without even flinching a little by the words of the girl" There?s no point in this if you don?t put all yer effort....Remember if ya don?t catch me ya will dance exotically for me" he said without changing his bored face in the slightest.

"Now keep running or ya?ll be punished"he said and then turned to run normally not really accelerating so Koe could at least watch him clearly.  in the distance he was able to hear the flow of water, probably it was a river after all." we are near already, if ya don?t hurry up dunno what will happen" he said this time trying to motive her to to make it.


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2011)

*Koe*

Her face drop as he said the word that wasn't suppose to be spoken. Erotic? As in nude? As in showing her body to him?! Koe felt her feet stop as she looked at the boy in front of her. They were friends, if that was true why was he going to do this? Koe felt herself running again after him, a new motivation course though her whole body speeding up. Even though the kimono was tight against her, Koe reached down and ripped the sides.

Soon it was almost like she was on air! 

She passed by him as her eyes close a smile spread across her face. even though her feet hurt and they were getting dirty. Koe was having fun? Fun! Something that she hasn't had in a long time since she discovered that she could use chakra!

Soon she was in front of him, blazing pass in speed she didn't know what was going on. Koe felt something in her heart release, all these thoughts were gone but soon she tripped over a log not noticing where she was going. She flew into the lake landing head first...

Koe smiled as she notice she was soaking wet!

"...Ha..."


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2011)

*Takashi*

After what he said, the teenager turned and kept running like how he was before. He kept the pace noticing that Koe was becoming faster, if she were to get near enough he would let himself to be caught, in the end everything was a game he brought up to make her happy. But then something he didn?t really expect happened, somehow Koe managed to pass him only to trip moments later. Takashi couldn?t hide the little smile appearing in his face, that girl knew how to bring him some hilarious moments, he clearly was laughing in his insides. Slowing the pace to the point that he as only walking, the boy reached the place where they were going to play.  

Ducking to look at the blue-haired woman, Takashi whistled to call her attention. Aosuki could see her kimono getting tighter to her body because she was all soaked, a delightful sight for any pervert though not for that naive kid."?kay I lose"he said returning to his usual self" I have some things to tell and ask ya though..."he mentioned and then started to speak." First, you looked cool back there"that was his first comment praising the girl"Second, Did ya have fun?"he asked immediately but it didn?t end there"Third. You know your clothes became kind of transparent, right?"and to finish it, probably the most foolish thing he could have asked"Also, what?s an exotic dance?"he asked.

A perturbing silence took place between them due to the confession of the guy. He didn?t know what an exotic dance was but still was using it to tease her anyway"Ya know, I heard one of the adults tell something like that to a woman and the girl smiled and then became all red as if she were sick but I didn?t bother to ask so...Ya know what it is?"he questioned once again.


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2011)

*Koe*

She felt something in her heart that made it seem like she was flying on cloud nine. Her wet kimono was stained but she didn't care, the cold water seemed to cleanse the priestess soul as she looked up at the clear blue sky. A warm smile spread across her face as she finally felt herself relax which it seemed like centuries. Koe turned to Takashi as he whistled to her, and soon she stopped smiling. But Koe couldn't help but be joyful on the inside...

Takashi complimented on her looks which made Koe look away, she was wet and she was nothing special. His compliment was taken more as something more of a hurtful spite than anything, but Koe brushed it off...

Koe eyes locked with Takashi as he asked did she have fun, "Fun?" Koe repeated the word like it was new to her, and then she realized that it was fun that was causing her to feel like this.

"Yes..." Koe said, "I...had...fun..."

Koe blushed before looking away, but Takashi last thing made her cover up, "Why are you looking!" Koe growled almost snapping, she made an attempt to cover herself up, "Like I thought wolf!"

Wolf! Takashi Aosuki was a wolf like no tomorrow!Koe growled at him before looking at him with a blank stare with his last question and then she realize that Takashi Aosuki wasn't a wolf...

He was an idiot...

Koe sighed as she explained, "Its when a woman dance nude in front of a man almost seductively...Aosuki-kun.." Koe explained, "Any other questions? The woman wasn't sick I assure you Aosuki."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 10, 2011)

*[???]*

"Keeping up this subspace technique is taking all of my chakra, I'll have to finish this assassin style."

The shadow apparitions dissipated, the shadow abysses filled up, the shadow walls fell down, and the shadow doors that made the genin fall in opened. The negative color became normal once more and at the other end of the room there was the assassin on the ground. His skin was wrinkled and extremely dry. He was very close to death because of chakra exhaustion. It only took a few seconds later for him to actually die on his own.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Dec 10, 2011)

Elesa

Elesa was tired. She had been walking in this forest for quite sometime that she did not even know how long she had been in it. Time seemed to be obscured here by the trees. She though this might be a short cut to the next village. She really needed to rest and she hated sleeping outdoors. It was not her style. 
"Trees. Trees. Trees and more TREES!" she said yelling it out. That is all she saw with little life all hiding in the forest greenery. She placed her hands on her hips and looked around. It all looked the same for all she knew she could be traveling in circles. She sighed but then went on aler as she sensed something coming her way. She dodged it but just barely. She scouted the forest. It seemed she was not alone.
"Who the hell is out there! Come on out and show yourself." she said as her hands began sparking with electricity.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2011)

*Takashi*

The sharp toothed young Aosuki scratched the back of his head as Koe explained to him what an exotic dance was. Takashi thought about it for a second, watching a naked or almost naked woman dancing "seductively" in order to what? In first place, what was the meaning of seductively? whatever it was, Takashi didn?t even bothered in asking, it surely would be something strange as well." Then i?m glad ya won"he said at first, something that probably could have created a misunderstanding" Why would I like to see someone naked dancing for me? sounds stupid"he said. 

"Also this is no fun, ya are ignoring the fact that ya are my slave and keep trampling over my pure feelings calling me by my last name....not fun"he said, due to the fact that his face kept with that serious or maybe bored expression, no one could really tell if he was saying it seriously, being sarcastic or just saying it because it was the first thing that came to his mind.

"Anyway, Let?s have some fun...time to swim" he said taking off his T-shirt and his sandals only leaving his shorts on and of course his boxers, he could be oblivious but the last time he went out in boxers, most of the girls of the clan were shouting, he swore he would never do it again. After that short preparation, he jumped on the lake which he thought before was a river. His dive splashed water all around, reaching Koe as well.

" so what do ya wanna do? swim? another race? a water fight?"he questioned this time coming out from the water." Don?t tell me you was resigned to dance? i don?t want it anymore"he spoke at last.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 11, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju LT]
> 
> *Before he could decide to attack the boy, wood sprout from the ground, and went around him like a dome would. This darkness sealed him off from sight and sound, creating a sense of loneliness; one that he has felt before. His body started to shake ferociously as the chakra ran wild around him.
> 
> ...





Fugetsu Senju


Fugetsu watched throw the wooden bars from the 4 pillar prison as the boy was just......standing. Fugetsu was able to stand up even though the lack of chakara he had. "Seigrein you okay" He said trying his best to keep standing. Fugetsu eyes opened in shock as he seen the boy return to normal.

"Where am I? And what has happened?"

"Your in a wooden prison. You do know it has bars right" Fugetsu said teasing the boy as he stuck his hand through the bars. Fugetsu seen through the bars a doll. "Thats it thats the toy why else would a doll be here" Fugetsu yelled in excitement. Fugetsu then remember the other man. Fugetsu turned around and stepped on his face. "How do you like it" Fugetsu said in anger as he stomped on it. Fugetsu then picked up the man wrapped up in a thick layer of vines and flowers by his neck. "God your heavy. Anyway what did you say about your assistant where is he"

The man spit in Fugetsu face. "I ordered him to go and get the other to girls"

Fugetsu wiped the spit of his own face. "Seigrein this little bitch just spit on me I am about to stick a kunai through his throat!!!" Fugetsu yelled in rage as he began punching the man. "We are going to take you hostage and trade you in for the assistant to stop the attack" Fugetsu said dragging the man and then sticking a paper bomb on the wooden prison. "Seigrein back up" Fugetsu said as the paper bomb exploded and the wooden prison busted open.


----------



## Kei (Dec 11, 2011)

*Koe*

Koe thought to explain it to Takashi for a moment before noticing she was still in the water. It wasn't long before he came in with her with nothing but his boxers, she smiled in a way Takashi was innocent. So she didn't make any objections as he splashed her, something made Koe want to ask him more questions and get to know him better. But she resigned, time will only tell for the two...

More than likely they will split, one forgetting the other as most path do.

Koe frowned a bit, Aosuki was so much easier for her, but if he wanted...

_"Takashi..."_ Koe mumbled, "Takashi, Takashi, Takashi...*Takashi!"* Koe called out his first named repeatedly until her face got red with embarrassment. She then looked down at the water and saw herself, she looked like a fool, but why did it make her happy.

"I said your name are you happy now Takashi?" Koe asked, "And think about the dance, its like animals who are ready to make babies, they have to do something to attract a mate...The lady was ready to have babies!"

Koe snickered a bit before covering her mouth and looking at the boy. 

No one was around so why was she so uptight?

Koe smiled at Takashi as she got closer, trying to fight the barrier she put up inside her. Soon she was right under him looking up at his eyes, she locked eyes with his grayish tones and her blues. She didn't look away from him and she didn't blink, because at any moment her barrier could go right back up. And she wouldn't learn anything...

Koe reached out to Takashi as to touch him, but she grabbed his shoulders and pushed him under.

"Haha!" Koe laughed as she quickly let him go as she moved back laughing, "Hahahah! Ahahaha!" 

Koe clenched her sides as she laughed

This was fun...So very fun for the priestess!


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT*
MISSION l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

Elle looked at Noctis with an awkward stare after his emotional speech. It was depressing if anything, and felt like something out of a japanese shoujo RPG.

"Noctis, I just want to be friends. A uh... someone you can rely on in like a way that friends do! I'm not asking to be your soulmate!" Elle laughed in a friendly manner, not wanting to startle him or seem rude in any way. Taking the box out of her hand, she toyed around with it in her hands.

"So, want to finish the mission partner?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 11, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Noctis stopped as he heard Elle's words. She joked around and mentioned that she still wants to be friends. Even though she knows that Noctis has been alone through his life in the past. "_Why does she accept me.... I'm but merely a shadow in this world... Maybe.... I'm not alone in this world... there are others who want to look after me like my mother did..._" Noctis deeply thought about this and opened his eyes. 

"_Hmmph, Friends huh? I guess I could try it out..._" Noctis looked behind him able to look at Elle without being distracted anymore. "_I agree, we wasted too much time... Let's hurry and get this mission over with.... Friend._" At this moment Noctis would smile, but his feelings still weren't normal.

Noctis looked at the sun position and determined the approximate time in his head. The recital would start 20 minutes from now, and from where both of them looked to be, they were a bit away from the Reception. Noctis knew if Elle had followed him at her best speed they would not be able to make it. "_Elle, hold still and dont ask any questions..._" Noctis approached her and carry her with his hands. Now that Noctis had no worry about anything slowing him down, he used his maximum speed to bolt off to the reception with Elle in his arms. 

Meanwhile.....
Oz was preparing to go through with his recital. He looked down at the ground, "Where are they??? Did something happen?? If they don't make it back soon, Elizabeth would be heartbroken not to see the special gift I ordered for her." He turned around and head outside of his tent to exchange his vows with Elizabeth. "They better make it back or I'll be screwed!!!" Oz thought in his head as he entered the tent seeing Elizabeth already at the pedestal. 

Noctis sped through the trees with his unique agility and saw the reception ahead. "_Hey Elle, were almost there... We should be able to make it just before he starts his recital. Lets hope he didn't give us the wrong time to come back to._" Noctis landed in front of the recital letting Elle go and grabbed her hand. He saw the guard again from before. Noctis was getting ticked off, "_I don't have time for this...._" Noctis used his past image tech to distract Funell since he knew he would stop them both from entering by past experiences.

Once the occupied man was looking the other way, the path into the reception was clear. Noctis quickly rushed in with Elle unnoticeably and noticed a tent that seemed to be surrounded by people. "_That must be where the recital is being held._" He approached it and saw the recital already started. Noctis didn't want to interrupt the wedding since he knew he would somehow mess it up. He looked at Elle, "_Elle, its up to you to deliver the ring at the right time during the recital. I'm not good with these things, since I've never been to these before..._" Noctis looked down at the ground waiting for Elle's response.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 11, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*

The sensation of blood lust rushing through his body, knowing that this small child that was before him, who held a spear within it's grasps, who managed to swiftly evade his strike with utter skill, this brought the young Gackt to become... exited. Never had he seen someone with enough gumption to suppress their fears and manage to conquer their emotions, even for an instant, to him when he turn into this diabolical form. What a splendid target indeed! Yes, this is what he desired, someone capable enough to stand toe to toe against him in combat. Whether or not this crimson-haired boy was here for a specific reason or just because he wanted to release some type of weight among him. It mattered not to Gackt. All that mattered in this moment was this fight. He wanted to see the blood gush out his body, he wanted this man to die a most enjoyable death!

The witnessing of the blade of his spear nearing his neck, the pole had clashed rather strongly among the ground creating a small hole, he forced his feet to kneel as low as he could bear, the spear inches away from his skull, he  pulled the pole from the earth, creating strength on his feet he pushed his body towards the skies, flipping once, twice, three times in the air while he landed on top of a sturdy branch that a tree held about 14 meters away from his designated target.

A cold, yet maniacal smirk. One that demonstrated the large fangs that his teeth had conjured while transforming into Berserker, his hand made its way towards the kunai that was still held between his teeth. The moon gleamed on it's black, yet shiny metal. On the hilt of the blade there was a stick of paper with a slight tag was pasted on the kunai. 

He pulled his hand back and with the strength he could muster he swung his hand and threw the tool towards this spear-men who was before him. "Argh!" 

In his mind, the conclusion of this battle would end in his favor, the moment that tag ignites, he would see the blood of the young man painted around the environment.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 11, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro looked in the direction of the person she saw with her sharigan, she was wondering if this person was a foe or just a incent bystander just lost in the forest. Moro only heard were trees from a female voice than heard come out the Hell she was out of her hiding space in the trees above this person with the hiding space she was in. It was a wonder if this person noticed the wolves around but they have not catch back up to her. She was in the mood to have some  to not socialize with this person. She did some handsals to call on some crows to attack this person and some confusion. These were not normal size crows, some were normal size. The rest of the crows were huge, Moro was thinking they will poof and go back to the pond with the healing water is and turn back to normal. Moro waited seeing what this person will do, before making another move and see what this person motive was at the moment.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 11, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "I usual get the werid farming missions and forests ones. Anyway, something had happen everything is floating up stream."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

_Floating?_

Nue puzzled over Moro's statement for a moment before noticing the fog which quietly settled over the barge.

"Huh, that's weird... there's usually never fog on the river at this time of year..."

The crew of the barge busied themselves with their work. Fog was very dangerous for a river boat. Running aground on the limited river area was very easy. The captain sounded a bell tied to the bridge roof. The dull tolls rang out one after the other, alerting other vessels in the mist that a boat was coming through.

Nue looked over at Moro's wolf was seemed to be getting agitated over something. A lesson from his academy days popped into Nue's head.

_Animals will often sense danger before people do._

Nue stood slowly and backed towards the boat bridge.

"Call a stop", Nue whispered to the captain through the bridge portal. "Pass the word. Tell your crew to get down and stay down. We have trouble..."

The captain cursed silently before tip-toeing out of the bridge to pass the word. With the crew taking cover, Nue tried to take stock of the situation when suddenly, a massive glowing roar surged through the mist. 

_A phoenix!_

"Moro! Watch out for the crew!" Nue shouted in reminding before heading to the back of the barge. With Moro cutting loose at the bow the stern was quiet. A dull, soft thudding noise indicated footfalls on the deck.

"_Cicada Song_", Nue whispered. His mask whined as a vibration spread through the boat revealing all on board.

_There..._

Two men, jumping on in the mist, headed straight for Nue, trying to perform what looked like a silent kill. They did not realize that had been detected. Two shuriken leaped from Nue's long sleeves, whizzing though the air and striking the two men in the throat, felling them in the their tracks.

The mist was a problem. Nue didn't have infinite chakra to keep scanning the boat. He would have to take the fight to the water.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 11, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro looked around as she burn the bandits and killed the other one into the water. She would not abonded this crew on this boat even though how large it was. She heard Nue to watch out for the crew, she could see but Nue was busy to not noticed that her sharingan was ativated and track down almost all of the river bandits. Moro did a few handseals to make everyone flee on the bow she was fighting on, she did a few handseals to do a genjutsu for all the bandits she was fighting at the moment. A great fire ball came crashing down on the boat as everyone flee the area scare of a fire ball was going to burn them at any time and they retreted away from the boat. She was wondering what happen to Nue at the moment, she felt the boat jerk forward. She had a sinking feeling about something, her wolf howled as he attacks a bandit that was left on the ship and let go in time for the person to go over board. 

"I maybe speaking to a wolf, but are we about to hit a sharp load of rocks up ahead as the current gets faster." She put hand on the silver wolves head and see what the answer was and it was a yes. She still rely on her wolf even though her sharingan was activated. Moro was thinking she does not know how to drive a boat. "Nue, take the wheel or where is the bloody captain to drive this this thing or I have your back you can anchor this thing." She just turn the wheel sharply to the left, to her it was better to take down the rest of the bandits and some one can deal with driving the ship. She try locating the anchor before she crash this boat and probly cost her a life time to paid back the large boat to the captain, that was a pain in the butt for her at the moment.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

From his position on the water surface, Nue's scans revealed the extent of the numbers of attackers assaulting the boat. Nue let fly with two more shuriken concealed in his sleeves. Both spinning metallic stars struck their targets in their throat, causing them to flop over dead in the river. These attackers did not expect to be so stoutly resisted in the heavy fog.

A sword blade came swinging down at Nue's neck from behind. Having already seen the villain approaching, Nue's left foot slid backwards across the water, initiating a fundamental Yawara footwork sequence. Nue's body moved efficiently inside the arc of the blade. He rotated deftly as his body set, driving his shoulder hard into his attacker's solar plexus. The stunned man grunted from the impact as all the air was driven from his lungs. He slumped over and dropped into the water, getting washed away by the current.

A loud roaring noise behind Nue drew his attention. A bright red and orange glow in the fog signaled that Moro had used another fire technique.

_... I hope she takes it easy... boats aren't fireproof..._

"*YAAAARRGH!*" a bandit cried out as he charged at Nue through the mist, extending out a sword like spear as he intended to skewer Nue. The Kurokasa nin ducked and spun away as the sword tip reached him, using his leg as a counter balance. Nue's raised leg served as the counter-attack, delivering a cracking blow as heel met with advancing jaw. The thoroughly kicked assailant went spinning off into the mist, landing in the river with an unseen splash. 



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Nue, take the wheel or where is the bloody captain to drive this this thing or I have your back you can anchor this thing."



Nue caught Moro's voice through the haze of the fog as the boat began to drift off. What concerned Nue however was this fog. It should not be here. Two simple hand seals activated the mainstay jutsu of the Kurokasa clan:

_"Utsusemi no Jutsu"_, Nue said as he focused on the boat. Moro would be able to hear him whispering in her ear even though he was not on the boat.

"Moro-san, it's ok, let the crew take care of the boat. They do that for a living. This fog though...it's not natural, we need to find out who is causing it. I've used _Cicada Song_ on the river but there don't appear to be any bandits launching jutsu from there. That means that whoever is causing this mist is on the shore somewhere. As long as I'm on the water though, I can't scan the river bank to sense who is out there. Can you see anything with your sharingan? I think if this is some jutsu, the person casting it is probably somewhere high up..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 11, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

"Got you Nue, Capatain get your butt up here quickly before something happen next to your boat. I am going after this person who sent this mess and others get in my way." Moro looks upward and located the person who created the fog, she was thinking he was a wanderer of the ninja world like some other ninja. She climb up on the bridge of the boat then climb up on the mask of the boat. She did a few handseals to create another fire phenoix to take down the person who was creating the fog. She was thinking this was a water or a poison like user. She got another explosion well as her fire phenoix ended up with a explosion, she smelled a order that made her dizzy. It was poison as too her, the ninja jumped on the boat from his high potion on the river bank.

Moro noticed his sword was not his only weapon of poison, she pulled out her own sword, she thought it would be another kenjutsu match.She got into her stance as the guy got into his own stance. They carge at each other as their swords clash with each others on the high beam of the boat. The gu decided to pull out several poisonous needles from his feet. Moror saw the black point into her sharingan, she blocks the needles with her foot as the needles into her ninja like shoe and not into her open toes. She swung her sword to clashed his sword to block his sword and did a uper kick to the guy's stomache to knock him off guard. She did  few handseals to blow a stream of fire balls at the guy she went back wards to the mass as the guy fell of the high beam falling onto the dck of the boat, she noticed that the fog was already gone that everyone could see again.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 11, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*
> 
> The sensation of blood lust rushing through his body, knowing that this small child that was before him, who held a spear within it's grasps, who managed to swiftly evade his strike with utter skill, this brought the young Gackt to become... exited. Never had he seen someone with enough gumption to suppress their fears and manage to conquer their emotions, even for an instant, to him when he turn into this diabolical form. What a splendid target indeed! Yes, this is what he desired, someone capable enough to stand toe to toe against him in combat. Whether or not this crimson-haired boy was here for a specific reason or just because he wanted to release some type of weight among him. It mattered not to Gackt. All that mattered in this moment was this fight. He wanted to see the blood gush out his body, he wanted this man to die a most enjoyable death!
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

He wasn't fast enough that time, the opponent was able to evade the two swings. They were both well done but it didn't seem they weren't fast enough. The next moves would be faster than the ones before. Not many can dodge the speed of his strikes for long. It didn't matter how fast the enemy was, because Diarmu's speed and accuracy with that long weapon was just too great, and he knows it. 

A bit of surprise was his athletic ability, he didn't expect that such a brute like this guy would be so agile. Just the thought of the combination brings the image of a gorilla into his head. The boy can't help but chuckle a bit at the thought of such a thing. He looked up above to not lose sight of the target. Just because he was up there didn't mean he couldn't make up there in a second or two.

The metal object placed in the black-haired boy's mouth is removed by his hand. Like hell that is anything to be scared of, it's just another ninja tool he's seen before. Diarmu lightly holds the steel black lance in his hand, tough and far bigger than the kunai. The knife is thrown, cutting through the night air and at him. Diarmu dosen't take a stance, instead the spear is held slightly above knee height.

Once the kunai gets close enough, he sees it, a white wrapping around the handle of it. It would be better to dodge but he'll do this instead. Just about six feet away from him, the white paper is completely sliced in half. Diarmu's head leans to the left, evading the lethal blow that would end it. With great speed the spear has cut the explosive tag and canceled it's effect.

"Those things won't work on me again, jackass," Diarmu speaks with an excited grin, followed by his feet kicking off the grass. He already makes it towards the tree and flying towards his opponent and beings to land on the branch. The black spear stabs forward for the forehead, then the throat, then the chest.  All the strikes cutting through the wind, almost making whispers that say...'die,die,die'.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 11, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *[???]*
> 
> "Keeping up this subspace technique is taking all of my chakra, I'll have to finish this assassin style."
> 
> The shadow apparitions dissipated, the shadow abysses filled up, the shadow walls fell down, and the shadow doors that made the genin fall in opened. The negative color became normal once more and at the other end of the room there was the assassin on the ground. His skin was wrinkled and extremely dry. He was very close to death because of chakra exhaustion. It only took a few seconds later for him to actually die on his own.



Fugetsu Senju, Tenshi Hyuga,  "Ketsueki"

*All 3 genin witnessed everything *

"Thats it!!! He died. Now I will have to find something else to kill!!!" Ketsueki said in anger while leaving the place.

"We won!!! Come on Tenshi we need to take this body back to the Senju clan leader" Fugetsu said picking up the body.

"Ri..right behind" Tenshi said staring at the dead corpse.

*All the genin walked away*

"It was nice seeing you again Noctis" Tenshi said as walking out with Fugetsu


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​




_Kurai Satsugai_
The Start of a Legend​
"Long blue coat, almost touching the ground?"
"Yep."
"White, spiked hair?"
"Uh huh."
"Bright blue eyes?"
"Yes sir."
"That's him.  Get him."

The wannabe gangsters rushed out from their hiding spot, hidden away behind bushes.  Kurai Satsugai, the kid they were talking about, looked up in curiosity as they surrounded him.  His stance was not one for fighting.  No... it was more like he was just standing there.  The gangsters had a variety of weapons, from katanas to kusari gama, long, broken pieces of chain to bo staffs.  There was seven of them, but even a novice could tell from their stances they were untrained, lower than even the lowest shinobi.

"What's all this?"

"You Kurai Satsugai?"

"Yeah, I'm him."

A man wearing a coat around his shoulders like a cape with a cigar hanging haphazardly from his lip stepped forward.  He chuckled.  "The other day we were... collecting money from a client and you stopped my men from doing their job.  We're here to teach you a lesson about that."  Kurai rose an eyebrow.  "Collecting?  More like beating up a helpless old man."  His carefree expression turned into a cold, unfeeling glare.  "You had best get going.  Unless you want to get hurt."  One of the gangsters got riled up at this.

"Listen here, ya shit-"

"Waraabe, enough."  The assumed leader held up a hand and smirked at Kurai.  "Ballsy.  Too bad I'm gonna cut ya up into little pieces.  Any last words?"

"Yeah.  Don't make this boring."

A vein pushed against the Leader's forehead.  "Rip 'em up, boys!"  The men launched themselves at Kurai, who allowed a smirk to cross his face.  He ducked under a wild sword swing, then took a step back, leaning backward and dodging a heavy downward swing from a bo staff.  He then shot forward and slammed his palm into Waraabe's nose, breaking it.  His eyes flicked over to a man with a bo staff.  _Tarenken._  His right hand shot forward at blistering speeds, hitting the man several times in the chest.  Finally, he delivered a fierce kick to his face, knocking him down.  The Leader rose a katana high above his head and prepared to swing down.  _Shoufuu._  He performed a rising kick, knocking the sword from the man's hands and spinning around, planting his right leg on the ground and now raising his left.

_Tarenkyaku!_  He shot out a barrage of kicks that battered the Leader to and fro, before finishing him off by planting both feet on the ground and delivering a fierce right hook to his chin, causing him to spin through the air and land on his face.  He ducked under a wildly thrown jab and slammed his own fist in the man's ribcage, snapping the bones he found there.  He then rose to deliver a snap kick to his upper chest, slamming him to the ground.  Three down, four to go.  He jumped, landing on a man's head and jumping from it.  He then performed a downward kick into another man, slamming him into the ground.  He locked up and sidestepped a chain, before grabbing it and yanking, pulling the man toward him.  Bam!  Knee to the stomach, breaking a rib as well.

He dropped the limp man to the ground and saw the final three rushing him.  He shot forward, weaving and dodging between them, before spinning around and picking a target.  The man in the middle, holding the bo staff.  His lip rose in a smirk.  _Lunar Phase._  He front flipped, his right foot extended.  He was a spinning, kicking wheel of demise.  He snapped the wooden staff in half before slamming a final kick into the man's upper chest, snapping his collarbone.  Before the man could even fall over, Kurai was already in stance to finish his opponent completely off.  He smirked.  He was going to scare the shit out of the other two with a display of his speed and strength.

He immediately launched into another Tarenken, beating the man down with a barrage off punches.  He then spun swiftly, raising his left foot and beating him down with a speedy blitz of kicks, a well-executed Tarenkyaku.  Then, finally, he rose his leg and brought it down in an axe kick, slamming down on the man's already broken collarbone and throwing him to the ground.He brushed off his shoulders and looked with eyebrow raised at the other two.  They immediately turned around and ran off.  "Heh heh.  Too easy."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Moro acknowledged and not long after,  a ferocious flaming phoenix appeared above, flying majestically through the air and visible despite the fog.

_She must have found the guy..._

Nue dashed back to the boat, hoping to get the intel. He was surprised however to hear a loud clash of steel coming from above. 

_What the hell?_

Thankfully, the fog began to lift as presumably the culprit was engaged in fighting Moro. The scene of the boat became clear. The crew was skillfully scrambling across the deck, righting the slow lumbering barge and correcting its course. Nue was glad to see that his shitty little boat had survived the encounter and was still lashed to the back.

As he hopped up onto the deck of the barge, another clash of steel rang out. Moro was really going at it. To Nue's great surprise, the attacker dropped down to the deck of the barge, landing quite close to him.

_Holy crap!_

The rogue ninja wasted no time in lashing out at Nue with his blade. Nue only just managed to partially duck beneath the first strike which left a deep scratch in his mask. The rogue launched a succession sword strike which induced Nue into catapulting himself backwards in a desperate attempt to avoid getting his head cut off. The blade missed his throat by millimeters.

Nue careened backwards from his hasty evasion, and came to a stop as he collided with some crates on the deck. "Ouch, dammit!" he cursed under his breath as his head bounced off the crate rather hard. Nue winced grimly as he vigorously rubbed the back of his pounding head. This guy was good. Nue ruefully narrowed his eyes when he suddenly noticed some kind of liquid dripping from where the bandit's sword had scratched his mask.

_Shit, poison! You have got to be kidding me..._ 

This was a problem. The crew were still scrambling on the deck trying to secure the barge creating an added distraction. Not only was this rogue nin good at sword based kenjutsu (which Nue was not) but he was using poison as well, something Nue had no defense against.

The two ninja faced off with each other, each waiting for the other to make the first move.

_What to do what to do what to do..._

Nue tried to come up with a plan as his face strained in concentration behind his mask. If Nue didn't have the needed firepower, he would have to make an opening for Moro. Even as that thought occurred to him, the rogue nin attacked. He advanced with staggering speed as he initiated an elegant yet deadly succession technique which looked like it could dice Nue into little pieces.

_I need to make some distance in an open area..._

Nue barely managed to dodge to the side as the enemy reached him. The poison blade but through the sleeve of Nue's kimono, nearly nicking the skin. Using his momentum to fall into a roll, Nue came to his feet and leaped from the boat onto the river and set off running a short distance from the boat, hoping the bandit would follow. His footfalls sounded like little splashes as he came to a halt on the flowing water and spun around. To Nue's horror, his attacker was mere meters away and already initiating a devastating sword attack. The rogue nin was way faster than Nue had anticipated.

_Shit, now or never..."_

-Nue thought between hurried hand seals. An inaudible rumble emanated from Nue's mask as his jutsu activated it: 

"_Petrification Tremor_!" he desperately shouted. 

A single ripple shot out through the water with Nue at its center. As the ripple made contact with the enemy ninja's foot, he froze. His body was locked in place by Nue's jutsu. Nue, who had braced for the sword's impact, slowly opened his eyes. The rogue nin was paralyzed in place with his poison sword mere inches from Nue's head. The attacker couldn't move, but if Nue was to keep him locked in place then Nue couldn't move either. It was a strange scene as both the rogue ninja and Nue stood on the river like floating statues.

"Err... Moro-san!" Nue called out nervously. "Help!" Nue was about to fall silent and focus on restraining the man before a though suddenly occurred to him:

"Moro-san, make sure you don't step on the water, otherwise you'll be paralyzed as well!"

This was the problem with Kurokasa jutsu, Nue thought sheepishly. They hit friend and foe alike...


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro heard Nue to not step in the water. Moro was thinking to burn this person up close, she did some hand seals and made a clone of herself. The clone cut a thick rope from one of it's mask. Moro's clone swung from the boat and landed on the bandit. "On three you let go of the bandit and I set him on fire. I don't want you to get the end of the blast. Get ready Nue; one, two and three." Moro's clone was set on fire blazing the bandit as the clone burn the guy, the original Moro did a few hand seals to created a phenix as she aimed at the bandit.

Moro smelled burning flesh, hoping on Nue's teamwork the bandit was down at the bottom of the river. She looked at to the river. She grabed the thick rope to get down from the high beam of the boat. She jump on to the deck, her silver wolf brung her a leg of one of the bandits. "You can keep it my friend, knowing that human meet was good." She did not want Nue she was not a human eater. But whatever you have that was not poisonous eat it. She waited for Nue to return to the boat, as she pull the needles out of her ninja shoe.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 12, 2011)

Mission: R
Client: S
Reward: Your Life....8+3p (15,000ryo)
Rank: There is none
Description: Find R, she is all I have and all I ever want​_
Kurai Satsugai
Mission Accepted_ ---


Kurai gave a sigh and composed himself after beating down those thugs.  As he looked up he saw a slightly short man wearing large glasses.  He had a strange look in his eyes, like he had just witnessed a miracle.  His eyes were star struck as he gazed upon Kurai.  The blue-clad boy in question merely scratched the back of his head.  "Erm...  Can I help you?"

"That was AMAZING!"

Kurai blinked.  "Ah, thank you?"  The man rushed toward him, taking his hand and shaking it.  "H-hello!  My name is S!  You are a shinobi, aren't you!  Your skills are awesome!"  "Er, I'm not actually-"  "You gotta help me!  My fiancee, she's missing!  I can't find her and she might be hurt or worse!"  "Whoa, calm down.  Tell me what happened and I'll see how I can help you."  The man nodded, calming his nerves.  "Alright.  My Fiancee, R... she has a habit of wandering, enjoying nature.  Well...  This morning she went exploring the forest, and she hasn't come back yet!  She always comes home at lunch time to make us both bento, but she's not here!  I fear the worst has happened to her!"  "Alright, I'll go and find her.  Don't worry, I'll find her and bring her back, alright?"  "Thank you so much!  Bless you!"  Kurai smiled at the man and nodded.  "Alright, you wait here.  I'll be back in a flash."

Kurai immediately rocketed toward the forest, intent on finding... R.  _Wait.  Hold on.  Goddammit, I forgot to ask what she looked like!  Oh well, doesn't matter.  I'll find her._


----------



## Kei (Dec 12, 2011)

*Koe*
_Liquid Time Event_

The forest was calm today despite the clans interference with everything. She took note on how some clans were expanding, it was a bad sign for the priestess. It met with more people, the woods would have to suffer for those who needed it. Koe sighed as she looked up at the Uchiha compound, of course they would be the biggest out of all the clans.

It was also taken a bad sign, too much boosting was going to cause damage to those who lived around.

Koe turned away from the village area as she made her way deeper into the forest. This world would soon become nothing but a battle feild, and when it does it would be Koe who will be laughing. Let the enemies go after each other, cut the other throat. It would all better the little priestess and the people she protected. 

In the end, it looked like she was going to be getting her wish..

The conflict between the clans made bad air, something like tension that any side liner would swallow hard for. Koe took note on how many people would come and go in this forest, leaving that tense air around them. Koe felt something and she turned around...

"..." Koe didn't say anything, just looking back into the forest


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 12, 2011)

*Takashi*


Keiichi Song said:


> *Koe*
> 
> 
> _"Takashi..."_ Koe mumbled, "Takashi, Takashi, Takashi...*Takashi!"* Koe called out his first named repeatedly until her face got red with embarrassment. She then looked down at the water and saw herself, she looked like a fool, but why did it make her happy.
> ...



"yeah, I?m happy now"he answered after hearing the priestess saying his name repeatedly. There was no point in calling her a friend if she was going to call him by his surname forever. Also listening to the extra explanation about the dance, he wondered what the hell do animals have to do with making babies, the babies were brought by a stork, weren?t they? Takashi was starting to get confused about the topic, something that sounded boring and from a different dimension for him at least.

Before he could tell anything Koe was already close to him, he didn?t flinch but he was slightly surprised in his insides; that was the first time that blue-haired girl was so close to him. Without even trying to move so she could do whatever she wanted to do, Takashi stared in her eyes while she did the same, moments after, the Aosuki was under the water surface as he could clearly hear the voice of his female friend. Was she laughing? yes, she was. 

Coming out as fast as he could, he took a deep breath and submerged his body almost immediately, that was a surprise attack, he must do the same. Swimming until he was just under her, he took her feet and pulled Koe completely under the water.

" So ya decided for that game? let me tell ya I?ve never lost"he said, remembering when she used to play with Kiara some years ago.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 12, 2011)

_Kurai Satsugai_ *LT*_|The Maiden of the Forest_

_
Ugh...  Wha?_

Kurai groggily opened his eyes, first noticing the light.  Or lack thereof.  It was dark out, nighttime.  He was in a forest.  Oh yeah, he remembered now.  He was ambushed and fell from a tree.  Thankfully, whoever attacked him didn't finish him off, so he was all good.  He slowly sat up, putting a palm to his aching head.  He slowly stood up and began walking, before bumping into someone.  By the feel of their body, they were a woman.  They had a light and feminine, yet sturdy frame, and as he opened his eyes he saw   As he looked at her he realized she was very beautiful, like a princess or something.  He helped her up.

"I'm sorry, I wasn't watching where I was going.  I'm Kurai.  What's your name?"


_Kurai Satsugai_ *MISSION*_|Locate R_

Kurai leaped between the branches of the trees with ease, his eyes scanning the forest floor for a woman.  No such luck as of yet, but he wasn't about to give up.  His eyes snapped forward as a clearing approached.  He jumped from the final tree and landed gracefully in the forest, the breeze gently flowing cool air against his skin.  d up to see a bear in the center of the clearing with a few scattered bones around it. Human bones.  "Oh, shit."  That got the bear's attention.  It turned around and immediately began charging on all fours at him.  Kurai rolled to the side to dodge a paw swipe, before spinning around.  _Wait a minute... those bones are too dry and cleaned of flesh to be R's, if she just went missing today.  I've still got a chance.
_
The bear roared at him and began swiping at him with its mighty paws.  Kurai dodged each one, fearful of letting one hit him.  If it didn't kill him, it would do enough damage to incapacitate him, and then he would be easy prey for the bear.  Then he would never rescue R.  That couldn't happen.  He backflipped away from the bear, before leaping forward and swiftly moving into a Shoufuu, Rising Wind.  His foot connected with the bottom of the bear's jaw, knocking the thing off balance.  He then leaped above the bear.  He tucked into a Lunar Phase, swinging his leg down for several kicks to the bear's head, before canceling the attack and bringing down the hammer in the form of a Raiken to the same spot on its head.  To finish the combo off, he performed a Tarenken, slapping the bear's head around with lightning fast punches, then finally a Tarenkyaku to its stomach.  

The bear wobbled back a bit, before finally falling over backwards, unconscious.


----------



## Kei (Dec 12, 2011)

_*Koe*_

It hurts! It hurts so much to laugh!

Koe laugh rung out though all the forest as she felt something in her heart free from the shackles that she put herself under. Pushing Takashi under the water, watching his shock face. Everything was just becoming funny to the point she couldn't laugh anymore. The young priestess was doing thing she was suppose to be doing and that was being young.

Koe stopped laughing as she didn't hear from the young Aosuki boy...

She looked around as she began to panic, did she accidentally drown him? Koe began to look around expecting to see a deadmans float but she didn't, she turned again only to feel something on her leg before being pulled down in shock!

Koe mouth took a full amount of water before her eyes open to see Takashi swimming up and laughing at her. 

Koe stayed underneath the water as she looked up at him so he couldn't see her. She swam so easily underneath the water because her older teacher was water user. Koe broke though the water as she flipped her hair back from her eyes...

She smiled warmly before tackling Takashi with all the strength she had and pulling him underneath the water..

She held tightly on to him as she open her eyes once more underneath the water. Knowing he couldn't hear her, she said 

"Thank you..."before releasing him and swimming back up

*----*

*Koe*
_Liquid Time Event_

The dog eat dog world that Koe grew up with since she was a child solidfied the young girls heart. A moment of weakness could be the finishing move, everything had to be perfect or someone can exploit her weakness and destroy her. Either physically, mentally, or the worst emotionally. The worst thing you could wish on a person is emotional scars..

Thos scars will always harm that person, no matter how much they try to hide  it...

Koe was so deep in thought she didn't notice the young man that had slammed into her. She fell back, the moment Koe hit her head on the ground she felt someone grab her and pull her up.

It was a young man, Koe studied him well before withdrawing her hands from his.

"Its nothing." Koe said, "....My name is none importance for the simple fact that this is just chance.."

Koe cocked her head, "Are you lost traveller? As priestess of this forest I will guide you out.."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

On Moro's 'three', Nue jumped aside as best he could. The bandit was too close to him however, and his sword cut deeply into Nue's shoulder.

The bandit howled in pain as he was set ablaze. He staggered on the water for a few moments, flailing his sword about wildly, before succumbing to the pain and flopping into the water. His unintentional act ended up saving him as the river water extinguished the flames that were burning him. The pain however had caused him to fall unconscious and he drifted lifelessly down the river.

"Crap", Nue muttered as he clutched his shoulder. The wound burned like there was acid poured in it. Nue staggered toward the barge and jumped onboard before falling over. Close by he could hear Moro speaking to her wolf though it was becoming difficult to make out what she was saying.

_Fuck, I hate poison..._

Nue rolled onto his back and pulled off his mask. "Moro-san, I need an antidote..." he said hoarsely.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 13, 2011)

*Rokuto Aosuki*


Jessicα said:


> *[Erza Hozuki]
> 
> "You must know, someone as proud as myself even knows her own limits. I couldn't protect my clan all by myself in this upcoming battle, and they were basically on Uchiha territory; it was either that or watch the defeat of my clan. However---"
> 
> ...


*

"hmmm...I can see you have your reasons, a great leader as expected from you"The man tried to praise the red-haired woman already returning to his kind of lively mood. Then making some kind of dumb expression trying to give answer to the options Erza gave him"As for the options you just mentioned, i think i have a couple of answers."the clan head said at first.



"One: It would be unfair for my people fighting out there if their leader does nothing while they put their lives on the line for this 

Two: I told them to deviate from the route a little in the moment I knew you were here.

Three: I can?t afford to lose members of my clan in vain, none of them are weak but, no one could stand a chance against you.

Also, as I said before, I would like you to help us, the problem is that the territory of our clan does not have water enough for you clan to live there. if ya still accept i would be glad to accept your clan in our territory.

Now the decision is yours my lady. If you want to fight let?s go at it, i wouldn?t like the Senju leader to get Rakiyo only to himself.
"*


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 13, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro heard Nue as he heard him climb on to the boat, She heard he need a antidote quickly. She study under the doctor a little bit and gave her some antidotes she was hoping it would work. She walked over to him as she kneel down beside him as she open her bag and felt for the unshatter bottles of antidotes. She pulled out bandages to stop the posion from spreading and tighten the area he was slashed. Her finguers went over the braile bumps on the tubes and found the right one to injected Nue with. She pulled it out quickly and a syringe. She plunge the syringe into Nue as the antidote went through Nue's blood stream. She pulled out some medcine to wrap his wound as to disinfected the wound to not get it infected.

"Just rest for now Nue," she know that he was half naked to get to the wound on his soulder. She used her lap as a pillow than the hard wood of the deck. Her noticed something about his selfess way of eating at the moment, the silver wolf stop nawing on the leg and went to find Moro and Nue some thing to eat to restored their energy. The silver wolf brung back some rice cakes and some legs of meat tht was cooked but cool down for later. Moro felt her silver wolf and found the package he brung her. She open it on the deck as she found it was frog legs she would not tell him about the frog legs or he could just eat the rice cakes. She took one of the rice cakes and ate one. The silver wolf could see the situation that Moro wanted to be a alone with Nue as he walked away as he picked up his meal of a bandit leg.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 13, 2011)

_Kurai Satsugai_ *LT*_|The Maiden of the Forest_

Kurai shook his head, his kind smile still on his face.  "I'm not lost.  It's impossible to be lost when you've got no place to go.  I'm just exploring everywhere I can."  He rubbed the back of his head before putting his hands in his pockets.  They walked along together in silence, before Kurai cleared his throat and spoke again.  "So, are you a Princess or something?  You're dressed very nice."  He had no idea why a princess would be in a forest, but she seemed kind of... different.  Refined.  She had the same kind of presence as an elder, you could almost feel her grace just by walking next to her.


_Kurai Satsugai_ *MISSION*_|Locate R_
_
Clap, clap, clap, clap._

Kurai looked up.  There was an old man standing there, clapping his frail hands.  They were veiny and liver-spotted, the skin clinging tightly onto the bone.  He had grand old bushy eyebrows, the kind that traveled off of his face and hung down, covering his eyes, but as if through magic he could still see.  He had a huge mustache which covered his mouth, and a beard that traveled downward, hanging just barely above his knees.  His head was bald, and just like his hands, liver-spotted.  "Quite a show there, boy."  Kurai rose an eyebrow and nodded.  "Thanks.  Have you seen a woman around here?"  The man chuckled.  "That information comes at a price, sonny."  The old man assumed a fighting stance, his kimono wafting in the breeze.  "You have to defeat me."


Kurai looked confused before shrugging.  "Alright, if that's what you want."  He shot toward the old man before aiming a roundhouse toward his chest.  The old man blocked the attack before slamming a palm into Kurai's stomach, dazing him.  He then shot forward and delivered a kick to his shin, dropping him to a knee, two more kicks to his stomach, before finishing him off with an uppercut to the chin, sending him flying across the field.  He landed on his back, groaning.  "What the Hell...?"  He slowly sat up.  This wouldn't be easy at all.


----------



## Kei (Dec 13, 2011)

*Koe *
_Liquid Time Event_

Koe closed her eyes as she walked in front of the young man, "As long as you have a heart and soul, there is always a place to go." Koe said as she turned her  head back around, "... You are not from the main villages are you?" Koe asked him before continuing forward. He didn't have the same aura most of them had, it was a slight relief for the young priestess of the forest as she continued down the woods.

Koe shook her head, "No a princess..I am far from it, I am just a simple guardian for those who live here from those of the major clans." Koe said, her mind drifting off, "You see those who live here can't defend themselves. They are weak not naturally gifted with those from clans. So as a duty of a high priestess of the forest it is my job to protect them..."

She turned around before looking up at the small defenseless animals that  populated the area. That are constantly the victims that of the over population of the main villages...

Koe sighed,"You need to know nothing about me but the simple fact that I am a priestess..."


----------



## Laix (Dec 13, 2011)

*Elle Aurum LT*
MISSION END l EVERYTHING'S A FIRST

Elle nodded and took the box, before walking quitely into the pearly white wedding. There was a strange feeling over Elle, and there was a thought going through her mind. The words being spoken deep inside were words she'd never dream of saying aloud.

_'N-Noctis! Why do you keep carrying me!? It's uncomfortable for a girl with a skirt on and it makes me all cheesy and stuff!'_ She thought with a sigh before grabbing the attention of their client. Elle Aurum swiftly handed him the box and took their payment, before rushing outside to Noctis.

"Got it," she stated with a smile as she waved the envelope with their cash reward around. 

"First Mission: *COMPLETE!!*"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 13, 2011)

_Kurai Satsugai_ *LT*_|The Maiden of the Forest_

Kurai rose an eyebrow, looking around the forest.  "People who can't protect themselves..."  He thought of his parents who had to sell crops to the Senju clan for protection.  "Yeah, I understand that.  No, I'm not from any village or clan.  I'm a wanderer.  My family are two humble farmers."  Kurai could sense the direction she had taken the conversation with her question, smiling softly. "Don't worry.  I won't attack you or harm the forest or its people in any way."  He crouched down and held out his hand, softly beckoning at a bush.  A tiny rabbit hopped into his hand and he gently stroked the fur on its neck with a finger.  He had a rabbit just like this one back at his farm.  He released it back to its home and stood, waving farewell to it.


_Kurai Satsugai_ *MISSION*_|Locate R_

Kurai readied him self as the old man jabbed at his chest.  He snapped a kick up to counter the attack before ducking low to the ground. _ Tarenken!_  He aimed a flurry of punches that were one by one deflected by the agile hands of the man.  Kurai planted on hand on the ground.  _Shoufuu - Rising Wind!_  He aimed a rising kick to the man's chest, but it was swiftly dodged by the old man dashing backwards.  Kurai pushed off of his hand and went into a series of flips.  _Lunar Phase!_  The old man was out of range of the flip kicks, but the final kick was dangerously close to his head.  The man slipped to the side, dodging before slamming an elbow into Kurai's stomach.

Kurai, however, had anticipated this, and caught the elbow, albeit with much pain to his hands.  He judo flipped the old man over his shoulder and onto the ground, before planting a foot on his chest.  Breathing heavily, he smirked down at the old man.  "How was that?"  The man chuckled and turned to a puff of smoke.  A kick hit Kurai hard in the back, sending him flying.  "Not good enough."  The old man was standing at the other end of the field, already in a fighting stance.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 13, 2011)

*Takashi*


Keiichi Song said:


> _*Koe*_
> 
> Koe stayed underneath the water as she looked up at him so he couldn't see her. She swam so easily underneath the water because her older teacher was water user. Koe broke though the water as she flipped her hair back from her eyes...
> 
> ...



As he went up to the surface, he awaited the girl for amoment though apparently she wasn?t coming out soon"Shit.....Did I kill her?"he said to the air with a neutral tone of voice as if he were not worried and were waiting for some miraculous being to go down there and bring her up."Seems I?ll have to..."before he could speak anymore, a new attack took him by surprise though that almost unchanging expression of relaxation and boredom stayed in his face all the time. 

Under water he was able to notice Koe saying something before swimming back up. Takashi could not hear anything but still he was able to read her lips. Deciding not to say a word about it he swam up as well. He stared at the girl for some moments before starting to swim to land."Ya sure  ya want to be there more time? Ya may catch a cold"he said talking about the possibilities of Koe  getting sick if she were too much time in the water...." Also i think we got a problem, at this rate if ya come out clothes won?t matter anymore and I?ll see ya basically naked....ya should have taken off some clothes before jumping in there".


----------



## Kei (Dec 13, 2011)

_*Koe *_

Koe smiled as she broke though the water surface, she smiled at herself for having such a good time, it been a while, but all things good had some type of end in the future. Koe brushed out her hair and squeezed out the water, Koe looked at Takashi from the side of her hair and smiled at him. His expression never changes, but it must have meant something to the boy if he went though all this trouble to make her smile.

When he said it was time to get out or she will get sick, Koe felt herself pout a bit. But it quickly disappeared as she moved out the water, her kimono sticking to her skin tightly making the girl's movement seem heavy in sluggish.

Koe sat down on the log as she took a deep breath,"Fun..That was fun..? Takashi...?"Koe was questioning how open should she be with the Aosuki boy before looking over to the boy who said he saw her naked

Koe eyes narrowed at the boy,before her eyes relaxed, he knew no better. She tugged her kimono before looking at the young boy..

"..I don't have anything else under this..."Koe blushed before realizing what she was saying and face plaming herself and shaking her head

"Can..Can I borrow your shirt..."she asked,"Until my kimono dries off."

---
*Koe *
Liquid Time Event

Farmers?

Koe thought for a minute, she realized had realized that some villages were paying for the protection of those who were bigger than them. She sighed as she warmed up to the boy for a minute. If he was from there she didn't have to worry about anything for the moment. They weren't under the protection of the priestess nor really anyone else.

Koe closed her eyes as she turned away from the boy,"Koe...My name is Koe..."she said looking over her shoulders,"That is the name from the priestess you are with today." 

Koe turned around to see the boy with a bunny, she felt a bit mean after the whole ordeal. The boy was peaceful yet she was treating him like someone lesser than her, Koe looked down shamefully her eyes following the bunny that was running home. She felt like doing the same thing before looking at the boy and letting one of her hands out.

"Nice to meet you Kurai."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 13, 2011)

_Kurai Satsugai_ *LT*_|The Maiden of the Forest_

Kurai beamed brightly, giving her a wide smile.  In his mind he had just accomplished something, gaining enough trust from her so that she told him her name.  He took her hand gently, giving it a friendly shake.  "That's a nice name, Koe-san."  He bowed to her.  "It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance."  He rose and resumed walking along with her.  The forest was peaceful, the grass and leaves wafted gently in the breeze.  He looked over at Koe.  "So what's it like to be a Priestess?  I imagine it's a lot of hard work."


_Kurai Satsugai_ *MISSION*_|Locate R_

Kurai weaved between the onslaught of the clones, noticing that they didn't have as much strength or speed as the original.  They were still tough, however, and in these numbers (about fifteen) they were a difficult fight.  Kurai ducked under a hook before rolling away from the mass of clones, trying to get some breathing room.  He needed to really think, how was he going to get out of this?  He didn't use ninja tools, and only had his fists.  The worst part was the old man didn't have to continue to concentrate to use the jutsu, once they were created they had to be destroyed or they would never go away.  He'd heard about this technique, he Shadow Clone technique.  He was about to just say forget it and fight them all head-on when he noticed something: the clones had pouches, which means that the Old Man used ninja tools!

He immediately turned on his heel and sprinted at the old man.  The man rosee an eyebrow and attempted to swing out a kick to Kurai's chest, but Kurai dodged to the side, slid around the man, and reached into his pouch, before planting his feet on th3e old man's back and using him as a platform to launch himself back into the throng of clones.  He landed directly in the middle of them, slamming his hand on the ground.  When they got close to him he jumped, revealing an exploding paper tag where his hand had been.

Ka-boom.

He then turned and had to quickly block an incoming jab from the old man.  Kurai responded with a roundhouse kick that snapped out at his chest.  The old man blocked, but underestimated the kick and was knocked off balance.  His guard was open and that was all Kurai needed.  He launched a Tarenken followed by a Tarenkyaku at the old man's chest, battering him away.  He then performed a Rising Wind, knocking the Old Man into the air, then brough thim back down to Earth with a Lunar Phase.  The man slammed onto his back on thee ground.  For a while he laid there unmoving but then he slowly sat up, chuckling.  "Great show, son!  You pass!  I am one of the Grand Elders to an anti-War group.  We are Aoi Sora.  We kidnapped the girl to use her as ransom to try and get the war stopped.  She's up ahead in our hideout.  It's fashioned from a huge cave, you can't miss it."

"Thank you, most esteemed Grand Elder-sama."  Kurai then took off in the direction the old man had indicated.  As he left the old man turned into a puff of smoke to reveal a man smiling evilly.  "A bird in the hand."


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 13, 2011)

*Takashi*


Keiichi Song said:


> _*Koe *_
> 
> When he said it was time to get out or she will get sick, Koe felt herself pout a bit. But it quickly disappeared as she moved out the water, her kimono sticking to her skin tightly making the girl's movement seem heavy in sluggish.
> 
> ...



Takashi heard at the questions of the girls, she asking if it was fun," yeah it was, ya really know how to make things fun when ya want"he said standing out of the water, already on land.he was completely soaked, part of his hair pointing down due to the liquid. He didn?t react at the young woman saying that she didn?t have anything else under that Kimono of hers. Was it something bad and that?s why she turned red before face palming herself and shaking her head.

Then it came the question about his shirt, he just nodded while looking at her as if nothing were happening."Ya can even have it if ya want, I don?t think yer clothes will dry before I get to leave"he said suddenly remembering what was going on. His clan, the Senju clan and the Uchiha clan were at war and he was there playing with someone he met not too long ago; even though those thoughts crossed his mind he still felt that spending some time with the priestess - who he thinks of as his friend - was more important for now, after all despite him being the strongest kid of his generation among his clan, he was still a kid in the eyes of most of the clan.   

" We are at war but...I felt this was more important...Ya can make the kind of things others do, be it a priestess, ninja or a normal person everyone has the right to have fun and decide how they want to live "he said looking at the clouds, his shirt already in his hand, waiting for Koe to take it." Don?t ya think, Koe? "he said, calling her by her name probably for the first time since they met.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 13, 2011)

_Takegami Tejirou 
Gackt_​
_*"Only a Witness"*​_
*~~*~~*












I still can't believe it... 

I who rejected so much of so many things that this words threw at me, believing, fooling myself into a massive lie that even I didn't believe. How is it that love reigns over all? Why is it that I cannot have this emotions! At times a want to feel what it truly is to be like _'one of them'_ can't I change? Am I forever cursed into this state? Why? 

I'm not right. I cannot be. These beautiful emotions we hold are what truly make a human 'perfect' in their own magnificent way. This is why I cannot be called one of them! Why must you make me wonder? Why must you throw this naked emotions at me? You created a machine! MAO! You created a beast with not strings... no with billions of strings handling what you truly desire. A world, and nonexistent world, that escapes from their humanity, or more so, negates its humanity. 

But... why must I of all people, be cursed with this unfair fate? 

Why Mao?

I could be faster than any ninja, I could be stronger than any ninja. I could certainly last much longer... than any ninja.

I myself don't think I'm any creation, made of perfection... I am not created, I was built. Built as a weapon of chaos, of despair. And yet... I am told...

That I'm the future of this world...

But he's wrong. They, the human are our future, Mao.

If I had a wish... The smallest wish that could be granted. I wish that... for once, for just the smallest amount of time. I would wish to be human... I want to know how it feels... 

_...To Feel... _

to hope, to despair, to wonder...


To love.​ 
And I find it so irritating! I get to see these two people flourish their naked emotions among each other, knowing that each holds a special care for the other in their heart.

Knowing that, it brightens their smile. it brightens their life itself. 

If you had the smallest chance of making someone smile, you would do it in an instance. Don't lie. You know you would. 

To exchange a small amount of love, and that, that love would be demonstrated through a smile. Knowing that someone loves you, cares for you, believes in you, has hopes for you, has care for you. 

This is what truly makes one strong. 

A heart of stone cannot, under any circumstances... 

Become strong.

Only those, who are brave enough to take an extra step, are truly the ones who find the meaning of power.

I could say I'm jealous, but sadly...


I_ don't even know what that is._





*~~*~~*
​


----------



## Olivia (Dec 13, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*Fugetsu first claims that he's in a cage, which has bars. Obviously that means that light should be shining through, however where is the light then? Why is it absent? Fugetsu then started to drag and ask the man questions. During this time Seigrein could slowly start to see a few shadows, which eventually grew to colors, and then full on images.

He looked down at his hands, and everything was fine now. Did he have temporary blindness or something? What exactly happened here? Seigrein just watched as Fugetsu argued with the man. However before long Fugetsu started to approach the cage as he commented:

"Seigrein back up"

Seigrein quickly noticed the paper bomb, and backed to the edge of the small cage. The front quickly blew off as smoke rose towards the sky. Seigrein slowly walked out, careful to not breath any of the smoke it. Once he finally got to fresh clean air he asked Fugetsu:

"So, where do you suggest we go? Shouldn't we just head towards the girls and protect them?"

Seigrein felt that would be easier than hunting down the assistant, for multiple reasons. One the girls wouldn't be hiding, and secondly if the assistants goal is the girls then he'd have to get past the two of them to obtain them.

*[Erza Hozuki]

*Erza calmly awaited his answer, fine either way he took it. She hadn't gotten in a serious fight in some time, so maybe that was the best answer. However this guy was the leader of the Aosuki's, and if she remembered correctly they mastered in the lightning element; she'd be at a disadvantage. However Rokuto finally spoke his answer, as he said:

"Hmmm...I can see you have your reasons, a great leader as expected from you. As for the options you just mentioned, i think i have a couple of answers. One: It would be unfair for my people fighting out there if their  leader does nothing while they put their lives on the line for this. Two: I told them to deviate from the route a little in the moment I knew you were here. Three: I can?t afford to lose members of my clan in vain, none of them are weak but, no one could stand a chance against you. Also, as I said before, I would like you to help us, the problem is that  the territory of our clan does not have water enough for you clan to  live there. if ya still accept i would be glad to accept your clan in  our territory. Now the decision is yours my lady. If you want to fight let?s go at it, i  wouldn?t like the Senju leader to get Rakiyo only to himself."

Erza sighed, he was driving her a hard bargain. Hell, he would be giving her land if she joined them, while the Uchiha are just giving them protection. She also bet that the deal wouldn't be as outrageous as the Uchiha's. Although she already made the deal with the Uchiha, and with that contract she signed it would be almost impossible to end the treaty with the Uchiha without the total slaughtering of her clan. 

With confidence in her eyes she looked straight at Rokuto Aosuki as she explained:

"You make a hard bargain. Maybe after this _war _I may help you guys in future endeavors. Although at the current time it would be impossible to betray the Uchiha; so it looks like we will have to fight."

She repositioned her footing, one from a laid back stance to more of a fighting stance.She needed to be on her guard, especially with this one. However she smiled, even the tiniest bit as she could smell the sent of fresh blood in the air. She then announced:

"Well if you're ready---"


----------



## Bringer (Dec 13, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju/LT]
> 
> *Fugetsu first claims that he's in a cage, which has bars. Obviously that means that light should be shining through, however where is the light then? Why is it absent? Fugetsu then started to drag and ask the man questions. During this time Seigrein could slowly start to see a few shadows, which eventually grew to colors, and then full on images.
> 
> ...





"Fugetsu Senju LT"


Fugetsu while holding the man by his shirt and noticed Seigrein has finally exited the cage. "About time now wanna have a few punches at this waste of space over there" Fugetsu said with a smile and dropping the tied up man. "I know you want to" Fugetsu said in a friendly voice.

_"Why....why do people call him a monster. He is the not the one who did anything bad. And if he did it would be against his own will. I wonder how does it feel when he....he is transformed."_


Fugetsu was staring into space in his thought and then a sound made him concentrate.

"So, where do you suggest we go? Shouldn't we just head towards the girls and protect them?"

"If we protect the girls and hide them then we would fall victim to the element of surprise. If we hunt the assistant before he finds the girls then we will have the element surprise. And as it stands I have no more chakara. I am surprised I am even standing and lifting Mr ass hole over there. You may be able to be faster then me. If only we could tell the girls to hide while one of us distracts the assistant. I say you should tell the girls to hide your faster currently"  Fugetsu said in a serious but undeciding tone.

_"I am no Azuma when it comes up to plans but I hope what im doing is right. What if the assistant already found the girls. What if Seigrein freaks out again and transforms all the way. If I even had chakara his form would probably tear through my wood. Damn it!!! This is to much. But thats what makes this fun!"_

Fugetsu thought in a sad voice. But it suddenly turned into a smile. "Okay luckily I used my Hiding like a mole technique to escape southwest meaning we are close to the girls meaning close to the assistant. If I go East I could distract the assistant while you go south east and tell the girls to hide and give them there dolly"

Fugetsu said picking up the toy and handing it to Seigrein.

"We dont have much time lets do this"

Fugetsu said jumping on a tree in a sloppy way because of his exhaustion.


----------



## River Song (Dec 14, 2011)

*Ayame Sato LT
*

She sighed as she walked along the pathway, her heels kicking up dust. Her hair was pulled up into a pony tail that was thrown over her right shoulder. She sighed, her hands running over the edges of her sleeves of her shirt that dangled loosely from her body.

She had been given a mission, this wasn?t a normal one, oh no, she was being paired with a random person because apparently if two people from the same clan appeared it would be a ?biased perspective? she sighed at the stupidity of the arrangement and the mission in general.  She was to g there and teach the little kiddies how to be up standing members of society....if any of them are left alive. She briefly wondered if she would lose her payment if one of the bratty munchkins went through a wall or down a well, maybe they wouldn?t notice if she fed one to the wildlife.

She reached the end of the road, where it came to an inter-section and stopped, this was where she would meet her mystery partner.  She thought of the possibilities, if they were a kid chances are they will ?disappear? in the woods, if it was a teenager or any older she may remove their gender defining organs, perhaps she would use a butter knife. Judging by her homicidal thought one could assume Ayame was not in a good mood, she never was.
She leaned against a tree her emerald hair glinting in the sunlight she reached into her pocket and took out a leather bound book, her eyes scanning the pages as she listened for anyone approaching.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 14, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*

At the last second, the edge of the dark blade the spear had managed to slice the paper with incredible precision. His footing became nimble, far more that he had expected the kid. In what seemed like an instance, the boy had managed to reach his position swift as the wind itself. The tip of the blade threaten to pierce the head of the poor shinobi, within an instance he lifted the pole he gripped within his hands, clashing the side of the blade and forcing it to drift to the other side, avoiding direct damage however, within seconds the blade was once again swung at him with precision, while the young man held a type of blood lust.

The sounds of the blade piercing through the wind itself was horrifying, the sharpness and nicely polished dark blade was enough to bring the dark haired, blue eyed boy to become cautious. Never had he faced someone with the amount of blood lust he had, and yet he had the gumption to face him without a slight amount of fear coursing through those raging red eyes of his.

The spear neared his throat, he twirled the pole and swung it once again, smashing it with the blade of the spear, and still the boy had thrown yet a third strike towards the chest, which made Gackt swing his pole once more this time he firmly held still the moment the blade clashed with it's wooden surface. Ah, but yes this was a perfect moment, he pushed the blade aside, the moment the boy staggered he reacted and extended his hand grabbing hold of the spear-man's neck. He gripped it with every ounce of strength he could build. Canceling all air from flowing through his throat.

"I'm not that easily bested spear-man."  

His body turned, his arm followed it's motion as he threw the body towards the air above. He followed by throwing the wooden pole towards him in attempts to smash his body with all the force he built to throw it. Leaping out of the branch and under the young hunter, he pulled a series of ninja tools with wires among them which were tied to them.

" Soushuriken no Jutsu - Manipulate Shuriken Technique"  

The tools coursed through the wind towards the boy, Gackt manipulating them, the strings hidden in the night, as he made them twirled around the hunter in attempt to have a hold of him.

"You're mine now."


----------------------​

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) *

Among the lush ground of forest of leaf was the young dark-haired teen that went by the name of Takegami Tejirou. The rays of the sun were stronger and brighter than ever before. Here the boy was before a small body of water that course through the ground towards the distance, a small river. His hands closed together as he dipped it into the water, soon lifting them, his hands were filled with water. He slashed the water on his face, the cold wet sensation on his face was soothing to his flesh, followed by the light breeze that gave his skin that cool, yet refreshing feel. The young boy had just managed to finished his daily training session with his sensei and partner. 

He managed to get away from the and head out on his own, leaving the slight emotion of wonder among his training partners, but even so he cared little about this. He lifted slightly from the ground, placing his hand on his knee pushing himself to stand from the earth he sat. 

A sigh escaped the young ninja's mouth. The eye of this ninja were empty, they showed no emotion. He turned from the river that was before him, out of  slight boredom he pulled a kunai from his pouch as he started twirling it in his finger carelessly. Without an ounce of though he placed his back on a small tree behind him. Relaxing himself as the day went by...

He needed a nice rest, his mind had been going on these 'self-reflection' state every now and again. The human- well not human in his case... but the mind itself is one wonderful thing... How it can calculate to almost a limitless amount, but of course out knowledge is limited. But ever since he met this man, he's been force to wonder why would this man bother erasing emotions... something this young man desired to know more than anything in the world. But alas, he himself felt a bitter sweet feeling over these emotions...

"What can be done?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 14, 2011)

_Kurai Satsugai_ *MISSION*_|Locate R_

Kurai shot through the forest at high speed.  He had wasted a lot of time fighting the old man, he needed to get back on track now.  His eyes scanned the forest as he went by, and his body raced through the trees, searching for the cave.  He shot out of the treeline and landed in another clearing, this one had a huge cave in the middle of it that journeyed underground. "This has gotta be it."  Two men ran out, pointing spears at him.  "Who goes there?  What business have you here?"  "I came by permission of a Grand Elder.  I am here for the girl."  The men lowered their weapons and motioned for him to follow them.  He nodded and walked in after them.  As they walked downwards into the cave, they spoke to him.

"Kidnapping that girl was a wicked and terrible act, but in these times it is the only thing that will attract attention to the warring clans.  We were expecting them to send a ninja, but you don't look like one."  "I'm not.  But I was asked by a man to retrieve the girl.  She's his fiancee."  "I feel so ashamed.  We've become what we were fighting."  They led him down into a dark room lit by torches.  One of them suddenly dropped their weapon and performed handseals.  A burst of wind blew out the torches and Kurai was roughly grabbed and tossed.  When the lights came back on, he was in a cage next to a woman. 

"Stupid brat!  We aren't giving back the girl and we aren't any Anti-War group!  We just wanted to have some fun with her!  And now, we'll kill you as well!"  The men walked off laughing.  Kurai looked over at the girl who looked terrified but unhurt.  "Are you R?"  She nodded many times.  "S sent me, I'm here to rescue you.  Now then, stand back."  Kurai was no fool.  He didn't buy into everything he was told.  He pulled a paper tag from his back pocket and planted it along the bras.  He covered her with his body as it exploded, breaking a hole in their prison.  "Come on, we're getting out of here."


----------



## Kei (Dec 14, 2011)

*Koe*

She felt her eyes narrow deep on the forest when Takashi said war. He brought up the point of that it was important having fun and being their age, but Koe. She was never raised to be her age, her eyes almost felt like they were going to burn the forest as her mind wondered. She was trying to forget, forget who she was and who she actual is. She was a child in an adult world, and that she was going to be that way...

A child in adult world...

Koe looked over to Takashi who was handing her his shirt. Koe jumped a bit but she smiled at Takashi and took the shirt. She undressed and put the shirt on, the boy didn't know any better. He probably thought that girls had tails or something along that line. It made her smile...

She wished slightly she was in Takashi shoes than her owns..

Koe looked down at her own feet, Takashi shirt covered her up. It covered her tiny body and the smell of earth crashed up against her nose. Koe felt weird as she hugged her knees and looked at Takashi..

"I want...I want to have more fun with Takashi."Koe said,"...Because soon..."

"...I won't be able to see you anymore...Aosuki-kun."
--
*Koe*
Liquid Time Event

She shook her head and smiled warmly,"It is as hard as I make it.."Koe said not really mentioning anything else. She felt no need to because in the end she would have to seperate from the people she met. She was a priestess because the simple fact that a priestess life is dedicated by the forest. Her life is what the forest makes it, Koe smiled a little warmly at the boy. That Aosuki boy showed her how to open up more, but still it was hard for the young priestess..

Koe smirked a bit,"So you said your family is protected by a clan."Koe said,"How is it like...I never been to the main villages before."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 14, 2011)

_Kurai Satsugai_ *LT*_|The Maiden of the Forest_

Kurai looked thoughtful for a second.  "It was... alright, I guess.  They gave us protection from other clans, but we were never counted as part of their clan and only a few were nice to us.  I had a friend who was a member of the clan and she said all she did was train and prepare for war all day.  By the time she was 13 she had already taken a life."  He sighed gently.  "But the villages are beautiful.  They spared no expense making their homes as comfortable as possible."  They continued walking along together.  Kurai looked to his side to see a beautiful river with all manner of animals.  Fish, deer drinking from it, rabbits...  It was amazing.  "Wow...  This place is amazing.  No wonder you are protecting it, every human should help protect places like this.  Instead of ruining the land with more war.  This is like a paradise, and no one even bothers to try and find it.  They prefer to gain power over others by killing.  It's disgusting."


_Kurai Satsugai_ *MISSION*_|Locate R_

Kurai took R's hand and led her through the broken bars of their would-be prison, being careful to not let the sharp bars scratch her skin.  The guards immediately came at the sound of the explosion.  Kurai jumped up in the air and snap kicked, slamming his foot into one of their faces, knocking him out.  He landed and spun around, performing a sweep kick and knocking the other guard down.  He then performed an axe kick, slamming his foot down on the man's stomach.  He was out.  He led the girl through the cavern more to find three more guards.

He dashed toward them. _ Tarenken!_  He battered one around with a barrage of fists, before performing his signature Lunar Phase on another guard.  He landed and performed an uppercut to the third guard's chin, before catching him in the air with a Tarenkyaku, finishing him off with another Lunar Phase.  "Let's go."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 14, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* 

Suddenly the shadows started to disappear. The environment was becoming normal again, back to the way it was before Noctis got trapped within the assassin's shadow dimension. Noctis looked around confused, "_What is this? Is he planning something_?" As the shadows completely disappeared, a wrinkled and pruned figure could be seen from the distance. This individual is also known as the assassin who Noctis had fought along side with Fugetsu and Tenshi.

Noctis saw the figure fall to his knees and his body eventually hit the ground lifeless. "_Did he reach his chakra limit?_" Noctis thought in his head. He turned around and saw Tenshi and Fugetsu safe. They noticed the person who was supposedly the assassin kill himself. They didn't seem to find anything odd out of the ordinary and cheered that they had defeated the Aosuki Murderer, the person who was clever and wise enough to start a conflict between the Uchiha clan and the Aosuki clan. 

Ketsueki had left the scene immediately after he realized there was no point in staying since his purpose was to kill the now dead man in the most brutal methods possible. Noctis didn't seem to care about his immediate absence. Right now Noctis couldn't add up the facts that the murderer had died so easily. He couldn't just accept that fact. Fugetsu walked up and picked up the corpse, "We won!!! Come on Tenshi we need to take this body back to the Senju clan leader" 

Fugetsu waved his final goodbyes to Noctis and left. Tenshi hesitated and followed behind him saying her final goodbyes as well. The prince nodded as they left. Noctis was now alone, still in feeling odd about what had just happened. "_It doesn't make any sense... The murderer couldn't have died off that easily. He could not have ignored his chakra limitations, its just not possible... If he was able to murder several people, he should be able to keep up with low ranking shinobi like me. It just doesn't add up..._" Noctis, frustrated, put his hand to his forehead.

Noctis approached the area where the corpse appeared and inspected. Noctis couldn't do much since he isn't specialized in investigation.. however Noctis had his Lightning release to tell the different levels of chakra in the environment. Noctis made some hand signs and slammed his palm to the ground,

"_Lightning Release!_"

Streams of electricity started to surge out of his arm and into the ground. The streams had swarmed around the area of where the corpse was sensing the chakra levels. Noctis focused deeper and deeper to find any discrepancies in the chakra nature compared to the environment's ."_Crap can't find anything... I guess I'll have to search deeper..._" Noctis searched deeper within the radius he could possibly extend his streams to searching for any recently developed changes within the environment. Any branches of trees broken, or grasses stepped on, Noctis needed at least something that could have been changed in the environment. He knew that only Tenshi, Fugestu, the blood crazed boy and the murderer himself would be the only ones in the area. Noctis just needed to ignore the changes in the environment made by the other three genin and only focus on the possible paths that the murderer would have taken.

Noctis searched deeper until he could see patterns of the change in the environment that could only be made by the assassin himself. This must have meant that he escaped. "_So... he actually does know his limits to his chakra pool. I wonder if he used to much to make his escape and fake his death.... Oh well back to chasing the mouse..._" Noctis opened his eyes and followed the specific path that has changed patterns in the environment only that could be possibly be made by the assassin himself, hoping to find something he can get leads on.

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Elle nodded to do as Noctis said so she walked inside to hand over the prized escort. Noctis leaned back into a pillar trying to recall what happened today. He thought about Elle's necklace, and what's the reason for it's uniqueness. Noctis had remembered that Elle had mentioned it was from her mother, "_That necklace... is it Elle's hidden power? Those bounty hunters weren't only after me, but that necklace too? That mean's I'm not the only one that the Bounty hunters are after. Elles in danger then..._" 

Noctis sharpened his eyes and saw Elle come out of the tent with a envelope in her hand. Noctis looked inside and saw Oz reached Nirvana when he had given his lover the expensive ring. Noctis closed his eyes and clicked his tongue. Elle had handed over Noctis's share of the ryo. _"I guess this is where we part our ways... Elle_." Noctis was about to head for the exit to the reception. "Elle, that necklace... Keep it safe with you even if it seems to be stuck inside you, just never let it go." Noctis walked towards the exit saying his last words, "_I'm glad I was the one to protect you.... Until we meet again..._" Noctis left the scene in the thoughts of when he would need her again...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 14, 2011)

_Kurai Satsugai_ *MISSION*_|Locate R_

Kurai led the woman through the cave, trying to sneak out of there undetected.  It would be best, that way he could avoid any unwanted encounters with the other guards there.  There was so far twelve of them.  He was sure there was more, however.  As they snuck through the cave, a guards stood in his path, with a lot more than twelve behind him.  Kurai put the girl on his back and jumped, flipping over their heads and landing behind them.  "R, run!  Go and hide in the forest, I'll come find you!"  The woman nodded and hugged him tightly, before sprinting out of the cave.  Kurai turned around and cracked his knuckles.  "This won't be easy..."

They all rushed at him, what looked like over thirty guards.  They were untrained and he could destroy them one on one, but in this massive horde he was lucky to take out three of them before getting overwhelmed.  He had to play the sharp corners and narrow halls of the cavern hideout to his advantage, which would be another challenge, seeing as they knew it better than he did.  He shot off to his right down a hall, turning sharply at every coner he came to.  He reached in his back pocket to count the amount of stolen tags he had left.  3.

He turned around and ran back toward the crowd who were chasing him.  He slammed a tag on the wall on one of the turns and sure enough, as soon as they came rushing around it went off.  It didn't kill anyone, but it had floored several guards and that was all he needed.  While most of the others were dazed, a large number were still perfectly fine.  He tossed another tag down at them, which went off in their midst.  He quickly followed up with the third, setting it off and flooring the rest of them.  He landed and ran toward the exit of the cave, heading toward R.  His eyes widened as a shrill, female scream erupted from the forest.  He sprinted headfirst in the dense woods.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2011)

*Takashi*


Keiichi Song said:


> *Koe*
> 
> Koe looked over to Takashi who was handing her his shirt. Koe jumped a bit but she smiled at Takashi and took the shirt. She undressed and put the shirt on, the boy didn't know any better. He probably thought that girls had tails or something along that line. It made her smile...
> 
> ...



Takashi placed his eyes on Koe in the moment she said she could not see him anymore. He at some point imagined so, a priestess, someone who can?t open her heart to others, someone who lives of for the sake of fulfilling a certain duty, someone who is treated as an adult before any other kid when a certain age comes. He sighed, this day was filled with fun, something that he hadn?t really had since four years ago when his parents died. thinking a bit more about it, at that time he decided not to show his emotions that much so his sister would not suffer or get worried because of him, at that time was when that expressionless face appeared on him.

" I thought so...."he said with the same tone of voice as always, filled with boredom and laziness." I can?t stay for too much around here, at least for today...."he stated, closed hi eyes, and let his body lie on the ground before opening his eyes again. A new silence became present between the kids, only the sound of the water and birds." Tell me to do it...."he told her before making a brief pause." Tell me to severe those chains, just a word from ya and I?ll free ya no matter what it takes "he announced to her, this was what friendship was all about, wasn?t it?

" If ya want to be free, ask for my help so will be able to get all the fun we want "he spout while standing up, knowing that the proposal he was making in that moment - depending on the answer of the girl -  could bring some problems, still he wanted to help her. It was not about pity nor trying to get a feeling of superiority, it was about helping a friend to be able to decide her destiny"Just say it...Koe..."


----------



## Kei (Dec 14, 2011)

*Koe *

This unbearable sadness crashed inside Koe's heart, but she didn't make any motion or sound. The simple fact that was what she gets for being with the boy so much. For opening up like a fool, Koe sighed as she looked up at Takashi the same bored expression as always. She wondered if he knew any other facial expression than that one, she smiled up at him, something told her too and she wasn't going to fight her instinct now.

She liked these moments, free of judgement from the other priestess and that village. Just with someone who was slightly like her, Koe giggled as she moved over to Takashi, she reached out to him and rubbed his head as he laid down.

"You are a good wolf, you know that?" Koe said as she smiled at him before sitting down and watching the sunset. It was slightly painful for Koe because no matter how much she wanted to stop time. She couldn't, she wouldn't be able to play forever like she wanted, and this smile was going to disappear soon. Along with her memories of youth, Koe looked down at Takashi who finally spoke..

He wanted to free her from these chains that the village kept her under, she smiled as he seemed serious and when she looked down at him..

She knew he was..

Koe shook her head, "Takashi....I really want you to..." Koe looked up at the sky to keep her eyes from watering, "Not trouble yourself with me..."

Koe finally looked at him as she hid everything like she usually do, "No matter if I want to be saved or not, I can't run away from who I am and who I am supposed to be. I will always be the priestess of this forest...I will always be...Koe.." Koe said, "And any way where would I go? What would I do?"

Koe looked at the forest feeling a pair of eyes at her...

Koe sighed...

"I can never be fully free..." Koe said
---

*Koe *
_Liquid Time Event_

Koe sighed as she heard him, "Children should stay in children's place." she said out loud, "No matter how strong or powerful a person gets sending kid out to do an adult job is something that I can't agree with." Koe said as she looked at the ground with disgust. As she thought the main clans were nothing but a breeding ground of killers. It left a disgusting taste in her mouth as she thought about all the stories from the priest and priestesses that mentioned the great villages..

Koe sighed, "That was out of place..." Koe said as she continued walking forward but then she smiled when he complimented her part of the forest she had taken personal care of.

"I  believe so too..." Koe said as she  smiled warmly, "This place to me is paradise..."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue tried his best to lay still while Moro worked on his shoulder. The circumstances might have been pleasant at any other time except for the burning gash in Nue's shoulder. Moro worked quickly, even administering an injection. Nue watched the needle go in and when he didn't feel the tell-tale prick, only then he realized that his arm was going numb.

_That poison was some nasty stuff. I'd have been in trouble if Moro wasn't here..._

Moro skillfully completed the wound dressing which Nue regarded with an approving nod.

"H-heh, you weren't kidding when you s-said you could be a d-doctor" Nue stammered. He was feeling very tired all of a sudden. He reckoned it was a combination of the adrenaline come-down after combat, the debilitating poison and blood loss. In that moment Nue realized that in the entire time he had trained and worked as a ninja, he had never before been slashed by a sword.

_At least now I'll have a cool battle scar, even if it was just from a bandit..._

Nue's thoughts turned to hazy dreams as he drifted off on Moro's lap. The crew had regained command of the barge's movement and began steering it onwards through the ow cleared mist. The large vessel crept slowly towards a fork in the large river. The captain would be heading on the western fork, heading to the coastal cities with his cargo. Moro and Nue's destiny laid to the right, on the river route heading south.

One of the crew quietly came over to Moro, making sure not to disturb too much.

"Ninja girl", he whispered. "we are approaching the point where you asked us to drop you off. The boy ninja's boat (Nue) is fully prepared, so you can take off whenever you are ready."


----------



## Laix (Dec 15, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THERAPY

_Karma._

It's everywhere. You can't avoid it no matter how hard you try or how immortal you think you are. It's one of Mother Nature's darling servants that seeks to make sure what goes around sure as hell comes back around to punch you right in the face. If you're mean to another person, expect someone to be mean to you. 

But what if you have no emotions? What if sticks and stones may break your bones, but words will never hurt you?

Then we beat the shit out of you with a stone.

Cael Nasaki, a fourteen year old pretty boy with silky blonde hair and blue eyes to match was an avid believer in Karma. He's always believed that Karma would hit his father some day for what he did to both Cael and Rovi. He had to admit though it was taking it's time, but sometimes Karma needs a little boost in his opinion.

_Sometimes, you have to take matters into your own hands._​
The sound of running water calmed Cael's ears. It was only moments before his eyes caught a glimpse of the source of the sound from between the trees. Egged on by curiosity, he passed through the trees before eventually coming to a small lake in a clearing of the forest. The fresh air coming from it was enough to bring a euphoric yet relaxed feeling to Cael.

'_This is it!_' He thought to himself with a gleeful smile. '_Nature rarely gets better than this!_'The Nasaki needed something like this. After the recent stress he has experienced, a calming soak in the water would be _perfect_. Standing on aa medium-sized flat rock, Cael wasted no time. He put his blade and pouch down before ripping off his black t-shirt.

"What can be done?"

The voice of another person stopped him dead in his tracks. Cael's eyes slowly wandered to the source of this voice, only to see a dark-haired boy of around his age sat near the water. He panicked, and soon lost his balance and tumbled off the rock to land in the water, creating a large '*SPLASH!*'

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l LOVERS

It was around an hour later that they had finally finished cooking. The cake was done. It was a strawberry cheesecake that left an alluring sent throughout their small home. The two were covered in cream and other ingredients from how messy and uncoordinated their cooking was.

"That was tiring!" Luka breathed, managing a smile to Cael. He nodded in agreement before standing up from his slouched position in the chair.

"When did you say your boyfriend was going to be here?" He asked kindly, wiping his face with a cloth.

Before she could even reply, the sound of a door being unlocked interrupted her. It was clearly her boyfriend judging by the coincidental timing. Instead of smiling however, she began to frown.

"_Quickly! Get in the toilet!_" Luka hissed, shoving Cael in the toilet and locking him in there. She slipped the bronze key into the pocket of her apron before walking out to greet her boyfriend with a false smile.

"What's that smell?" He pondered as he saw the sight of Luka covered in the mess of a cake. 

"I baked you a little something for our anniversary~!" She smiled, grabbing his wrist and dragging him into the kitchen. Meanwhile, the blonde boy trapped in the toilet was listening carefully to what was going on.

"What did you make honey?"
"A cheesecake!"
"What sort of cheesecake?"
"Strawberry, your fav'~"

There was a pause in their voices as footsteps could be heard, before the sound of a metal plate hitting a table was heard.

"W-Woah! That's a really big cake! You made that in just over an hour?"
"_Yep!_ Dig in babe!"

Cael let out a sigh before taking a seat on the toilet. Why did she hide him in the toilet so suddenly? All she could do is explain that Cael was a friend of hers, or even lie and say he was a chef that helped her make the cake. The situation made him think there was something deeper to it...

"Wait... What's _that_?"
"W-What's what honey!?"
"That sword... That's not ours..."

_Shit!_ Cael just remembered that he'd left his sword in the  kitchen while they was cooking. She'd rushed him in so fast he didn't  get a chance to take it.

"That's uhh...!"

*SLAM!!*

"*WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON? YOU CHEATING ON ME AGAIN?*"

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬​ 
*Elle Aurum LT*
THE END OF THE NEW​ 
"I guess this is where we part our ways... Elle," Noctis began, unfolding his arms. Just before he seemed ready to go, he told her to keep her treasured necklace safe with her. Elle Aurum nodded at his advice, before giving him a bright smile.

"I'm glad I was the one to protect you... Until we meet again..."

Noctis immediately left the scene, leaving Elle who gave a quick wave goodbye to him.

"Bye Noctis..." She mumbled quietly with a sheepish smile and rosey red cheeks to match. Elle quickly turned around and began walking in the opposite direction towards her home. 

---

It was around 8PM at night by the time Elle had arrived home to her cosy apartment. It was a small one located in a block made of a classic design. When I describe it as small however, I mean _small. _She had a bathroom, then another room which was her bedroom/kitchen/lounge. For just herself, it was perfect. It was filled with her favourite things from her childhood. For a girl of her age, it may be surprising but for a girl with her personality it certainly isn't. Mr. Crokie the Crocodile sat on the corner of her bed with his friends Mrs. Babbles the Bear and Miss. Nori the Pony. There was small plants on the single window ledge in the main room, as well as a pile of her clothes in the corner as she couldn't afford a good wardrobe.

At least, before the mission.

"I'm home guys!" She beamed, running inside and leaping on to her bed. The childish Elle nuzzled her face into the toys before rolling on to her back.

"I completed my first mission and look what I got!" She giggled with delight, waving the envelope filled with money before quickly shoving it under her bed.

Yep. Whenever Elle Aurum returned home, she would tell her childhood toys about her day. Some may say she's alone, but that's not the case here.

Afterall, there's that shiny object around her neck...

*LT END
*​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 15, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Cael Nasaki*
> THERAPY
> 
> _Karma._
> ...



*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt)*

Fate. My Fate to be exact.

If every human being in this world is said to be able to forge their own fate, their own destiny, to be able to follow a dream and to be able to accomplish a special goal. Something so beautiful as to create exactly that which you wished to one day accomplish. It must bring a rather glorious sensation into the human body and mind. And not only those but also the soul. 

What would bring a human like Mao to want to destroy the world? 

Sometimes humans don't understand, or rather they try not to understand that in which they don't understand. In this dark-haired, blue eyes train of thought he wanted to go beyond his limitation of knowledge, he would say human, but this boy isn't human, but a creation of that insane scientist Mao Motonashi. 

What a bothersome thing to be. He couldn't say he was anything above the click of humanity, he could say that however that he was the trigger that would shoot the bullet a humanity. And so this is his fate... The fate as the one who would one day bring chaos to the ninja world...

'*SPLASH!*'

"What the...?"

Within seconds this young teen's train of though had been placed on hold. The sensation of liquid was no longer only on his flesh, but as well on his clothes too. This brought him to examine himself, noticing that his not only his clothes, but his tools that involved paper were all soaked in the liquid that dripped from the tip of his hair along his body and towards his feet. This still did not evoke anything on him, however the wind was no longer his soothing companion, but a raging blizzard storm on his skin. The wind brought his flesh to shiver like a scared pup on the streets. This cold didn't please him, but yet he didn't feel any type of emotion through him. Even the sight of his damaged equipment didn't brought him to get angered, but a sigh flowed out of his lips.

His eyes were placed on something strange in the distance, it seemed like a katana and a pouch, which meant that someone was in the clearing along with himself.

"Well then.."

He said as he placed his hand on his knee forcing himself to stand from the earth he sat on. He calmly walked towards that area, and jumped at the stone where these items were placed. Kneeling and then leaning towards the items that were placed before him, these brought a slight sensation of curiosity towards him. He extended his hand and picked the katana, pulling it and meeting it's shiny-nicely-polished-steel. He placed it once again on the placed it was and opened the pouch to find a few special tags on them now this brought his interest.

"Hey, you okay down there?"

He said not wavering his eyes from the pouch and tags he held.


----------



## Laix (Dec 15, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THERAPY

The blonde teenager quickly climbed out of the lake, panting like a dog in summer. His eyes immediately shot to his right to see if the boy was still there, only to see he was gone. Instead, this rude and curious person had climbed up to where Cael's things were and was now holding his paper tags in his hands.

"Hey, you okay down there?" He asked calmly, which seemed almost like an insult to Cael.

"What do you think you're doing going through my things!?" He yelled out to him, walking towards him. He was drenched in water, with every lock of his hair dripping. Who did this guy think he was going through a stranger's things like that? Was he a thief of some sort? Did he trip Cael up like this was part of his plan? 

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬​ 
*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l LOVERS

The screams of Luka over her boyfriend's yelling was heard along with plates being smashed and things dropping on the floor. Cael became genuinely worried for her, and knew he had to do something. He began pounding on the door to try and knock it down. It was perhaps unfortunate that Luka's boyfriend heard this.

"*IS THAT HIM IN THE BATHROOM!?*" He roared, shoving Luka out of the way as he walked towards it. She screamed and begged for him to stop but it was no use. 

"Suiga! _Please!_ Stop it! There's nobody in there!"

"Yeah there is! Leave her alone!"

Those words were harder than he thought to get out. Cael yelled it out, stopping his pounding of the door and remaining silent. It wasn't just him however: Suiga and Luka seemed to have gone silent.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Moro Ucha *

Moro heard the crew member said they were reaching the point to drop them offf, it would be better to find and rest till Nue recover before moving on. TO her it be better to find a village or pitch a tent, she still did nt know how to drive a boat. The silver wolf came over to Moro and Nue. Moro was glad that Nue was not a pervert at all. It was time to go as she packed up her stuff, she was going to ease Nue onto the wolf as not to wake him up. The silver wolf layed down next to Nue, Moro felt for her friend. Moro eased Nue on to the wolf on his stomache then on his back and the wolf stood up with Nue on his back. Moro picked up her bag. She stood up and walked to the captain, "here is the Ryo for the boat ride."

She walked to Nue's boat as her wolf was in the boat with a sleeping Nue. She lower the boat to the water and cast off. The silver wolf layed down not desturbing Nue at all, Moro had to watch Nue closly to any systems of him getting worst. She was not going to sail far, as she took it slowly to sail down a mile or two with out wreckon the boat. Moo sailed to shore and tied the boat up as tightly as possiable for it would not go anywhere. She wonder away from the river to pitch her tent and make as comfortable as possiable for Nue. She howled for a signal for her wolf to come to her. He came as soon as he could as the wolf enter the tent, he left as Moro tooked him and layed him on her sleeping bag, she watched him till he woke up. In the mean time her wolf could go fishing for fish, to bring back to them for a good meal.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 15, 2011)

*Takegami Tajirou*

The young man was soon met with a boy of blonde hair with eyes of the same pigment as his, panting like a tired dog after a run, he stood there dripping wet with a mien that demonstrated anger. What an envious sight, thought Takegami after witnessing his emotions erupt like a raging volcano. Takegami's eyes which showed no emotion behind him stared at the eyes which pigment were the same color as his. He stood at his feet, as he placed the tags once again on the pouch. He extended his hand as in hand to over the pouch to the young boy.

"I'm assuming that with that out burst you did just now, it's a way of saying that you're alright." Said Gackt nonchalantly.

"I presume you thought I was gonna steal your items? Well I should, cause of your blunder all my tags were turned into messily piles of scrap paper. It might have been fair to take a few an reclaimed them as my own." Once again without an ounce of sympathy or any type of emotion written behind these words.  

"Are you really alright? You took quite the hit."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

"Uuuuggh", Nue groaned as he finally came out of his deep recovery sleep. His body felt stiff and sore from lying down for so long. He lay still for a moment, his eyes open but not seeing. He had had the most bizarre dream. 

Nue dreamed that he was flying on a massive shaggy carpet, surrounded by a massive swarm of locusts that looked like they had little faces. Nue and the locusts flew from field to field and ate grass together. Nue shook his head for a bit, trying to clear away the disturbing mental image.

_I reeallly hate poison..._

The thought of poison immediately jogged Nue's memory about the fight and the boat. He dreamily listened out for the dull lapping of river water against a hull, but there was nothing, just the ambient noise of nature. Even in his barely woken daze, he could sense that the characteristic up and down bobbing of a river boat was no longer beneath him.

This mystery coaxed him into opening his eyes once more to look around this time. It appeared to be early evening judging from the cool air temperature. Nue felt the soft texture of a sleeping bag beneath him and the sheltered air caused by something over him.

_A tent?_

Nue sat up slowly and immediately regretted it as his injured shoulder throbbed in protest. He winced for a moment before noticing Moro, sitting quietly to one side.

"Hey, Moro-san", he greeted in labored fashion. "What happened? Where are we?"


----------



## Laix (Dec 16, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THERAPY

The innapropriate stranger extended his hand that was clenched on to Cael's pouch, seemingly offering it to him. The Nasaki took it with a nod and kept it under his arm as he climbed over to his sword.

"I'm assuming with that out burst you did just now it's a way of saying that you're alright," He commented with a boring, nonchalant voice. He sounded dead of the inside - at least to Cael - , but he was probably just a laid back guy.

Or dead on the inside.

"Yeah..." Cael mumbled with an awkward tone as he picked up his dry top and slipped it on. His torso was soaked so the feeling of putting on something dry wasn't a pleasant one.

"I presume you thought I was gonna steal your  items? Well I should, cause of your blunder all my tags were turned into  messily piles of scrap paper. It might have been fair to take a few an  reclaimed them as my own." 

There it was again! That same, dead voice. It was like he had no emotions inside of him.

"Are you really alright? You took quite the hit."

"I'm fine," Cael answered half-hearted voice as he strapped his sword to his back. He picked up the paper tags and waved them in the stranger's face. 

"These aren't your normal paper tags, so I advise you not to touch them. They're a specialty to my clan," He explained, slipping them into the brown pouch around his waist.

"Can I ask what clan you're from?"

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬​ 
*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l LOVERS_* 'SMASH!'*_

Cael jumped back in fright as Suiga's beastly fist smashed straight through the oak down, tearing it down with a single punch. The Nasaki had braced himself for any contact, pressing himself up against the toilet.

"Leave him alone, Suiga! We didn't do anything!" Luka protested in despair, tugging at Suiga's shirt. "Tell him Cael! _*NOTHING HAPPENED!*_ You only helped bake the cake!"

"That's what you said last time and it turned out you was fucking the guy in _*MY *_bed!" Suiga snapped back with a face that was redder than a tomato. His attention turned back to Cael, who watched him with eyes sharper than an eagle.

"Just leave her alone Sir or I'm afraid I'll have to take action!" Cael yelled, grabbing the towering man's attention. Cael was tall, but this guy was even taller.

"_You?_ You 'take action'?" Suiga quoted his words as he tried to contain his laughter. 

"I invite you to t-!!"

The sound of paper tearing was heard before Suiga even finished his intimdating sentence. Cael had barged into the man tougher than a brick wall, slapping down a '*windsymbol*' tag on his stomach. Wind from the tag circulated around them, blasting Suiga straight through the house and into the garden.​
"_C-Cael!_ Be careful! You don't know his jutsu-"


----------



## Chronos (Dec 16, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt)*

The young blonde shinobi who stood before him waved these tags close to his sight, explaining that they were special he said, in other words something of great importance to heir clans ninjutsu he supposed. They weren't ordinary for sure, even their material were made of something far more... special that the normal one he held, even so it seemed he had met a somewhat special ninja. For a second he wondered how this tags worked. Maybe they aren't so special... but then again, you can't judge a book by it's cover.

"Can I ask what clan you're from?"

"Huh?"

The sound of his voice had put a stop to his train of though. The question was quite a normal one, but yet he couldn't help but keep silent. At that moment, his memories erupted and started coursing through his mind wildly like a beast. He suppressed it, this brought his eyes to sway towards the side. How should he answer this without exposing much of himself? 

"Hmm... I don't have a clan, at least not one that's composed by ninja. My... 'parents' are just normal folks. I'm the only shinobi in this clan."

He answered. Leaving a great portion of his story out of it. Why bother telling this ninja anyway?

"However... I do want to know what clan do you hail from. These tags you hold aren't, well, normal. The seemed to be embedded with some sort of power on them. I could tell from the get-go. They aren't meant for everyone to wield." 

Again, nothing view through his expression. Even though he could tell that the boy before him noticed his little... flaw he continued to ignore it. If he asked, would he bother to tell him?


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 16, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro cocked her ears as she heard Nue was sitting upward, "You should lie back down, for your wounded shoulder. I did not want to go ahead with out you being hurt and me responiable for sailing and almost wreacking your boat, but it is still in one picec. You are in my tent, not far from the river bank. I wanted you to be healed enough before we moved ahead, I don't want to see a friend hurt." She touch Nue shoulder to examined his shoulder and he should rest some more, atleast she started making a meal for three. "Excuse me for a moment, I do not want the fire to go out, I be back in a sec." She left the tent as she carryed two owls she made in her free time to a fire out side her wolf was alert to any unusal sounds. She went over to the small pot and pulled the fish soup into the two bowls and walk back inside her tent with Nue.

"I brought you some food if you can eat something with the use of the other arm of yours or I can help you feed your self." She sat down on Nue's side, he did not have any syptoms so that was a good sign that the medcine work. "I have not seen you sweat from a fever or body go cold. You are out of danger set for lost of bleeding and sorness from the wound on your shoulder. Just a doctor's report from a minor and with out any expirence." Atleast she save her friend's life, with the lack of medical knowdgle she know from Romulus. She picked up her chopsticks as she ate her fish soup. She had her ears pricked to listen to Nue and what he expirence while he was knocked out for the last couple of hours to dusk.


----------



## Laix (Dec 17, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THERAPY

"Huh?"

That was the reply the stranger gave Cael. A simple three-letter word with just one syllable, yet it had such a broad meaning. The boy stared at Cael for a moment, looking as though he didn't know _how_ to answer the simple question.

"Hmm... I don't have a clan, at least not one that's composed by ninja. My... 'parents' are just normal folks. I'm the only shinobi in this clan."

He gave an answer that Cael didn't expect but wasn't too surprised by it. He thought the guy was from a clan for some reason. Maybe it was his dull voice or even his eyes. There's always a specific trait that runs through a clan.

But then, what was Cael's? Most of his clan were strong warriors while he was just someone barely crawling out of their shell. Sometimes these traits don't pass on to well...

"However... I do want to know what clan do you hail from. These tags you hold aren't, well, normal. The seemed to be embedded with some sort of power on them. I could tell from the get-go. They aren't meant for everyone to wield." 

The Nasaki thought he may as well tell him his full name. What's the point of getting close to surnames then leaving out first names? Being impolite never gets anyone far.

"Cael Nasaki from the Nasaki Clan," He replied, not offering his hand for a shake as he didn't feel the moment called for it. "These tags are well... They're special and you're right: They aren't meant for just anyone..."

Cael did such a _fantastic_ job at adding suspense to something that didn't qualify for it.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 17, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou (Gackt)*

It seemed he stepped on unwanted ground. He felt hostility emanating form the young boy who's named is Cael Nasaki. The answer was vague and held no information what so ever. Just the already obvious that he knew. Even so his curiosity had been quenched and his interest had disappeared like a shadow in the dark. It seemed rather wrong to dig deeper to something that still wouldn't matter to what he had planned in the future.

"...Never heard of them..."

Referring to the clan the blonde ninja said to hail from. Demonstrating little to no interest, his voice with the same tone as always, his eyes unwavering. Still dead on with no emotions  behind these simple words. He turns and walks towards the edge of the stone that they stood upon. Sitting on set edge as he stared at the distance.

"Takegami Tejirou." 

He said. As he witnessed the distance and his mind began to ease, the hair that swayed at the rhythmic tone of the wind. He continued to say.

"Or Gackt if you prefer."  

*-thump-thump-*

His head started to pulse. A slight pain coursed through his head, and body. Something evil was building up on his chest once again. He placed his hand on his forehead subconsciously as to hold down the pain that build up.

"Take your things and return to your clan, swords-man. Before you witness something you want to."

He said with still no type of feeling behind the words.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 17, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "You should lie back down, for your wounded shoulder. I did not want to go ahead with out you being hurt and me responiable for sailing and almost wreacking your boat, but it is still in one picec. You are in my tent, not far from the river bank. I wanted you to be healed enough before we moved ahead, I don't want to see a friend hurt."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue smiled at Moro's thoughtfulness. "Thanks, I really appreciate it..." Nue was chuffed with the idea in general. There hadn't been a time before that he could really say he fought for and along side someone else. A funny thought came to him as he recalled Moro describing where they were. "So, you sailed huh?" Nue chuckled, realizing that navigating a river was a harrowing experience for someone without much experience. The added challenge Moro would have faced was that Nue's boat was not a particularly good one.

"That's twice I owe you know. I know it couldn't have been easy. That boat is kind of a crappy one. I haven't really been looking after it since I got it. Anyway, thanks for not crashing it", he laughed.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Excuse me for a moment, I do not want the fire to go out, I be back in a sec."



As Moro left the tent, Nue slowly crawled over to the tent opening to take a peek outside. It seemed to be a nice evening. The river was quiet and the boat in lazily bobbed down by the grassy bank.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "I brought you some food if you can eat something with the use of the other arm of yours or I can help you feed your self." She sat down on Nue's side, he did not have any syptoms so that was a good sign that the medcine work. "I have not seen you sweat from a fever or body go cold. You are out of danger set for lost of bleeding and sorness from the wound on your shoulder. Just a doctor's report from a minor and with out any expirence."



Nue scooted over so that Moro could get back in to the tent. He grimaced a bit as he maneuvered his arm into a more comfortable position, before gratefully accepting the bowl of food from Moro. As much he would have liked to be all prim and proper about etiquette, he was starving. A number of hours flat on his back and fighting off poison and infection had used his energy.

"This tastes amazing..." Nue commented through a mouthful before taking in Moro's assessment of his condition. "Well, lack of experience or not, you certainly saved me back there. I'm only sorry that this slowed you down on your mission. I guess it's a good thing that bandits are the only thing we ran into..."

Nue's gaze sank downwards into his bowl as he started to brood a bit. He had also been taken out by a bandit with a poison sword. Of course, the bandit did seem to be a rogue ninja of sorts who clearly was well versed in the jutsu disciplines, but he was still just some river thug. A trained pro like Kain would be a far bigger problem. If Nue didn't train and focus on his techniques, then if trouble came he'd just be in Moro's way rather than helping her. That was the last thing he wanted.

His dull thoughts wafted away when he suddenly noticed Moro cutely eating with her chopsticks, attentively waiting on conversation. "Ugh, sorry I'm such a sulky dinner guest..." Nue said, feeling a bit embarrassed. Leaving the heavy thoughts for a new day, he spent dinner telling Moro about his weird recovering sleep dreams about human-faced locusts, flying fur carpets and eating long brown-green grass.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 17, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

"It is okay, to take a break once in awhile in a mission to recover from harshness of a fight from bandits. You never slowed me down, you just need to train more to get more expirence with your jutsus and techniques in fighting. Thanks, the food is only fish, rice, water and some spices found out in the wild. Anyway, you are not a bad dinner guest, I had only wolves for dinner guests and the sound of howls and swishig of wagging tails can put you in a peaceful state.' The silver wolf showed off and howled as he wagged his tail, as Moro never forget her wolf friend. "Maybe your dream was telling you the way you traveled before you woke up."

"You were on your stomache on my wolf to get here and the traveling and the locutus was the people that was with you and sailing down the river. Eating grass means you were hungry to eat any thing. Anyway sometimes dreams don't make any scense and if I crashed your boat, we be walking or I have to pay you back in debt." Moro gave a small smile, as she enjoyed this dinner with another friend. Moro would take a peak anyway to see what Nue looked like with out his mask on, she activated her sharingan. She looked at Nue than went back eating her soup as she disactivated her sharingan. She gave a bigger smile than her normal shy smile, but she had a feeling that Nue caught the red glint of red from the sharingan. To her wolf it was like a game she was playing with Nue, Moro was keeping something her thoughts has she had a good time, as she would get serious as they got back on the river as she and her wolf had sharp ears for anything to come during the night but she was only aware of her surroundings.


----------



## Laix (Dec 18, 2011)

*Cael Nasaki*
THERAPY

"...Never heard of them..."

He may as well have just stuck his middle finger up to Cael. After all that suspense and making your clan seem better and much more awesome than it probably is, that is the worst answer you could get.

"Takegami Tejirou, or Gackt if you prefer," He spoke as he walked towards the edge of the stone. The name was catchy, but Cael wondered where 'Gackt' came from. It sounds like some strange childhood nickname, but Cael didn't think Takegami is the sort of person to come from a childhood like that. He was too nonchalant and to be frank, _boring._ 

"Take your things and return to your clan swordsman --- Before you witness something you wouldn't want to..." He warned, grabbing his forehead with a tensed face. Cael was taken back a little, wondering where this sudden reaction came from.

"H-Hey are you okay? You seem like you got a fever... Weird considering how you was earlier..." Cael commented, mumbling towards the end. It was true though.

Just what was going on?


----------



## Olivia (Dec 19, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]*

Seigrein gripped onto the toy after Fugetsu handed it to him. He knew what he had to do now. However could Fugetsu really handle these creeps on his own? He used up almost all of his chakra, and he doesn't appear to be jumping around so well; but all he could do now is believe in him. Seigrein turned his head and jumped into the woods. 

He closed his eyes in mid stride, jumping from branch to branch. He grabbed his stomach, as a he could feel a sharp pain coming from it. What had happened? His memory seems to have gone blank from when he was crushed into the ground and to when he woke up in the cage. Why did his memory disappear, it didn't make any sense. From how Fugetsu had talked to him it seemed that he had been awake the entire time, so what had happened?

All he could remember from that time was a cold feeling. He felt damp, as if he had been swarmed by a enormous amount of water. However this water wasn't that wet in it self, plus that wasn't even the bad part. The worst part had been how horrible of a feeling this "water" had. It felt as if a clinging mass of hatred had swallowed him whole, a feeling he would not want to repeat. Opening his eyes he could see the girls in sight, and luckily unharmed.

He jumped down to great them, and they seemed happy for the most part. He handed them their toy as he said:

"Here's your toy back, I guess this is mission complete?"

However as he said that a sound could be heard in the distance. One of which sounded like a branch breaking; as if someone had stepped on it. Was that the enemy, or had that been Fugetsu?


----------



## Bringer (Dec 19, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju/LT]*
> 
> Seigrein gripped onto the toy after Fugetsu handed it to him. He knew what he had to do now. However could Fugetsu really handle these creeps on his own? He used up almost all of his chakra, and he doesn't appear to be jumping around so well; but all he could do now is believe in him. Seigrein turned his head and jumped into the woods.
> 
> ...





Fugetsu Senju LT


Fugetsu was jumping tree to tree in a slower paste then usual. He was forcing his body to do things even though he was over his limit. Fugetsu was thinking in his mind.

_"What if I fail. My goal is to distract the killer assistant. But in my condition I cant do it.If I fail the girls die. Seigrein dies. No I refuse to think this way I must" _

Fugetsu was cut off by the killer noise as he chewed through the flowers and vines covering his face. 

"Let me go you fucking bitch"

"Temper temper. Anyway where is your"

Fugetsu was cut off. Time slowed down. A barrage of shuriken was coming right at him. But it was not aiming for him. It hit the killer. Fugetsu dropped the killer who was instantly killed by the barrage of weapons that hit him. Fugetsu glanced up and he could not believe his eyes. 

"Thanks for capturing the prick of a boss. He was so pushy. But now I will run this. I am a sensor ninja and weapon specialist. I could since that rare chakara from a mile away. I had heard rumors of those of that chakara. I believe there called tailed beast"

"What the fuck only the Senju clan are suppose to know about that!!"

The man smiled and then instantly vanished and then appeared in front of Fugetsu.

"Hes fast"

Fugetsu said as he was punched in the stomach and fell down to the ground.


"Now to use the transformation jutsu to look like this punk. I assume he must be chakara drained so he would be walking tree to tree sloppy so thats what I would do"

The mam preformed the jutsu and then quickly jumped tree to tree until sensing the other boy.

The man landed down and smiled as he was in transformation jutsu as Fugetsu.

"Um hello friend can I have a word with you" The man said walking closer to Seigrein


The real Fugetsu gain consciousness and began to get on his feet. "No time to...waste I must save Seigrein and the girls"


----------



## Chronos (Dec 19, 2011)

*Takegami Tejirou*

"I told you to leave didn't I" 

He said once more this time once emotion could be sensed throughout his voice, anger. The pain that coursed through his head increased into a dramatic level, the pain was blinding his senses while his muscles clenched, they grew in strength, his fangs sharpened, the pigment of his eyes turned a bright amber color... 

...Berserker was present...   

Takegami's inner, demonic self. 

He once again failed to hold it within, his blood lusted rushed towards intense levels his head lowered his hair covering his gleaming eyes. 

A disgustingly evil smirk was now present on his face. 

He stood from the ground and he turned to the young ninja, an aura of evil emanating within him, he wanted this boy's blood.

"You should have run."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue quirked an eyebrow as Moro explained the manner he had been moved. That certainly explained the flying fur carpet. In the back of Nue's mind he was slightly glad he had been asleep for that part of the journey. The locust part of his dream still bothered him though. Of all the creatures, why locusts? It couldn't be a coincidence, but that was something that required more meditation at another time. That along with the inevitable training that would have to follow.

Nue looked over at the wolf that eagerly wagged its tail as it was mentioned in the conversation. It was certainly a very good friend to Moro with a bond Nue couldn't begin to imagine. As he his gaze shifted from the wolf back to Moro he saw a very big, mischievous smile on her face. "What?" Nue asked with a grin.

Nue wasn't sure what kind of timetable Moro was on, but he figured now that he was up, there were some options. They could either camp for the night, or they could sail the river under the cover of darkness.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 19, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

"It is nothing, just having a good time with you to get to the water fall." The wolf had a feeling that Moro got a good look of Nue through the sharingan. The wolf was starting to have a feeling that Moro was was delovopling a crush on Nue. "We can travle when you are ready, at some point we have to sleep, but to me that is not a problem at all. I pack everything up then we head at soon as possiable. At night I am not really in a hurry, I like to enjoyed the night time." The silver wolf rubbed his fur around Moro to give her  clue about something, to Moro he probly wanted some attention. Moro Eited the tent to collect her small pot and put out the fire. The silver wolf was up to some mischif at the moment. The silver wolf sat down and scratch his ear with his foot. The wolf was thinking some romance on the river boat but doubt it could happen.

Moro was thinking that she change her mind about sailing tonight, as she sat next to her wolf. She already caused her friend some pain to the shoulder. The wolf became seriously and stare at Moro. To him it was okay to change their minds about anything in the world to make a wise decision. She walked back into the tent. "Sorry, I change my mind. We camp instead of sailing. I guess it is up to you. I don't want to see you much worst then your wound on your shoulder. I don't know what else we are going to face further down the river, so we should be in tip top shape." She was worry about herself as well, as well of the situation of getting to the waterfall with out any other trouble and the damage that could be efflicked on them as a team. She looked up at the stars through the opening tent, the silver wolf howled at the cresent moon, any type of moon got him ecited. "I know starts trinckle, but can't see them, but they are still beautiful with the sound of the grasshoppers."


----------



## Kenju (Dec 19, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Takegami Tejirou (Gackt) LT*
> 
> At the last second, the edge of the dark blade the spear had managed to slice the paper with incredible precision. His footing became nimble, far more that he had expected the kid. In what seemed like an instance, the boy had managed to reach his position swift as the wind itself. The tip of the blade threaten to pierce the head of the poor shinobi, within an instance he lifted the pole he gripped within his hands, clashing the side of the blade and forcing it to drift to the other side, avoiding direct damage however, within seconds the blade was once again swung at him with precision, while the young man held a type of blood lust.
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

His defense wasn't to bad, seeing as the several attempts for his life had all been knocked away in thanks to the pole this bastard had. If the goddess of luck really did exist and not just a figment of someone's imagination, then this person probably has her as his wife. That wasn't going to be too much of a problem though, no matter who it is, luck always runs out. Which is the only way Diarmu can come to the conclusion of this guy not being dead yet.  That type  of defense can already be seen getting stabbed through and become useless.

The thought had been thrown away though, just at the point when his throat had been gripped. Air struggled to escape through his lunges as he tried to grasp for air. A terrible situation, Diarmu was poised to directly stab right through his attacker's arm. He didn't get enough time to do that though, his body had already been tossed into the air. The strength was something Diarmu had to deal with, but he couldn't seeing as he was flying fast against the strong resistance of wind on his back.

 "GAH!!", with an abrupt yell, something smashes against the gut of Diarmu. Nearly having all the wind knocked out of him, he looks down to the hard object and sees that it is the wooden pole that black-haired kid was using. Like a shadow, his opponent follows him into the sky. What comes next are several shuriken soaring after him. As if getting annoyed by these attacks, the grip that was fading on his spear hardens intensely.

"You bastard, don't think it'll be that easy!" with a strong swing, Diamu's leg kicks the pole that was pushing into his gut and knocks it into his left hand. Light can be seen trailing behind the shuriken coming after him. He can tell it's light emitting from the moon in the sky. Remembering the previous battle he had with the Aosuki, it's mos likely wires that are attached to them.  Coming to that conclusion, the spear in his right is sent horizontally, not after the shuriken but under them where the wires are. 

He twirls the spear, wrapping the wires around it like spinning and wrapping spaghetti around a fork before eating it. "Hey, did you knock I'm pretty good at fishing?" saying that while still in the air, Diarmu uses his own strength and pulls up on the wires as if he were holding a fishing rod. Doing that, he brings up the person connected to the wires up to  him like a fish, hanging him by this fingers. "Looks like I caught a big one!" Diarmu says with excitement but with a deadly intensity in his voice. Following up, he swings the wooden pole in his left hand like a baton, increasing the strength that comes next. 

The fanning pole swings harshly at the defenseless boy's left side of the face. He uses that momentum and swings it back the opposite detection at the right side of his enemy's head. Finally, he would swing the pole down and onto his opponent's skull without even the thought of mercy. "Leave staff-wielding to the real lance users! " Diarmu bends his knee towards his chest and shoots his foot out towards his opponent's face to send him flying back to the earth, while at the same time cutting off the wires and landing towards the earth a little after.

"Damn that hurt, he isn't just some regular shinobi." Diarmu would state to himself as he holds his gut and tries to fight off the pain. Really taking into account how dangerous his enemy is as he tries to regain his breath.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 20, 2011)

"Ketsueki"


Ketsueki felt a pain in him. It did not bother him as he loved pain. His blood red eyes and his blood stained outfit. There was dirt all over him. His hair was stained in blood but it was hard to notice due to the fact his hair is already red. His scabs from when he would cut him self or when his blood would be forced out of his body for come back. His devil like smile. The look was the definition of pain. Ketsueki began to laugh at the pain since he enjoyed it so much. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" but soon after his laugh changed

"Ucuh Ucuh Ucuh Ucuh Argh!!"He coughed and coughed tiny droplets of blood until he finally made this disgusting noise and coughed out a large amount of blood. Ketsueki thought of why this was happening. He had been eating raw animal meat for who know how long. He then thought.

_"My blood. Im sick. The weakness of my clan. Every time we use are blood there is the risk of it getting dirty and when it return to are body we get sick!!"_ 

The boy thought. He had a jutsu to fix his injuries and to purify his blood but he has not the chakara. A pain entered his body. The boy did not know how to react so he then laughed again. "AHAHAHAHAHAHA this pain is just thrilling" Ketsueki said before falling on his knees. "Dammit"


"Tenshi Hyuga"

Tenshi was walking with the senju boy back to the senju clan. She stared right at the dead body he was carrying. She could not believe this was the first dead body she had ever seen,she was relieved she was not the one who killed it.

"Fugetsu...ha...have you ever killed. Also why do you ha..hate the uchih...uchiha" Tenshi said in a nervous voice trying to get out her words.

As she was continuing walking listening to what the Senju said  she seen a route that looked like the way she got here. She then thought that if she could take the Senju to the Hyuga clan her mother could heal them both. "Fugetsu we go to my clan" She said in a confident voice grabbing on his arm. "I will need directions so....BYAKUGAN!!!" Tenshi activated her Byakugan and quickly noticed something very strange.

_"The body its not a body!!!"_

Tenshi quickly tugged on Fugetsu arm and ran pulling him with her. "Fugetsu watch out". 

"Fugetsu Senju"


The boy was walking with the Hyuga girl. He was so bored as she was not making conversation and he had to hold the dead body. He smiled when he heard her speak. 

"Fugetsu...ha...have you ever killed. Also why do you ha..hate the uchih...uchiha"

"Actually....I tried to kill but failed" He said in a fake smile. and then he heard the second part. "Dont say that word" HE yelled as he grabbed her arm. "The Uchiha are low life scum who deserve death" as he squeezed her arm. He then realized what he was doing and let go. "Im sorry" he said with his head down. As they continued walking he heard her say something.

"Fugetsu we go to my clan"

"What why" Fugetsu began to argue but gave up as he noticed she had a serious tone which was rare to hear.

"I will need directions so....BYAKUGAN!!!"

Fugetsu always thought it was cool to see the Byakugan activate. But then something happen so sudden. He was tugged. He dropped the dead body. Time stopped. He was being pulled east. He watched as the body hit the ground and then it exploded. A giant explosion happened. Fugetsu got hit by the explosion but luckily was pulled away from being in it as was pushed by its force. Fugetsu went flying from the girls arms. He hit a tree. everything went black.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 20, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "It is nothing, just having a good time with you to get to the water fall." The wolf had a feeling that Moro got a good look of Nue through the sharingan. The wolf was starting to have a feeling that Moro was was delovopling a crush on Nue. "We can travle when you are ready, at some point we have to sleep, but to me that is not a problem at all. I pack everything up then we head at soon as possiable. At night I am not really in a hurry, I like to enjoyed the night time."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue quietly nodded. He hated to admit it but sailing would be a little difficult the way it was. Moro's treatment was very effective, but healing time was healing time.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Sorry, I change my mind. We camp instead of sailing. I guess it is up to you. I don't want to see you much worst then your wound on your shoulder. I don't know what else we are going to face further down the river, so we should be in tip top shape." She was worry about herself as well, as well of the situation of getting to the waterfall with out any other trouble and the damage that could be efflicked on them as a team. She looked up at the stars through the opening tent, the silver wolf howled at the cresent moon, any type of moon got him ecited. "I know starts trinckle, but can't see them, but they are still beautiful with the sound of the grasshoppers."



Nue breathed a quiet sigh of relief at Moro's altered suggestion. He could be hero some other day. He would relish the time to reflect on the day past and what he was still lacking in his efforts to help Moro on her mission.

Nue noticed Moro's wolf get excited as it looked to the moon.

_Wolves will be wolves I guess..._

As he looked at Moro, gazing skywards with unseeing eyes, she seemed far away in distant thoughts.

"Yeah, the night time has many pleasant sounds when it is peaceful..." 

In that moment, Nue could almost forget that he was a ninja on a life threatening mission. Considering that the objective was now camping for the night, the awkward logistics suddenly dawned on him.

_There's only one tent genius..._

Nue hoisted himself off of Moro's sleeping bag and shuffled toward the tent opening. As he got there, he risked giving the silver wolf a soft pat on the head. "Don't worry buddy, I'm not some creep... your lady will have her privacy..." he whispered to the massive animal, "...and thanks for carrying me earlier."

Concluding his little conversation with the wolf he looked back at Moro: "I have some blankets and a cot back on the boat. I can spend the night there and we can set off in the morning. Don't worry about my shoulder, its feeling much better already..." Nue smiled before tucking his mask under his good shoulder and sauntering off to his boat moored by the sandy river bank. Tomorrow, he and Moro would once again head into who knew what perils. Even though Nue wasn't overly tired (he had slept for so long already), he already had in mind something to do for the night hours.

_Chakra molding training..._

It was something he could do by himself overnight that would help him form his jutsu faster. Even though it was just a night's worth of mental exercise, it could end up making the difference between life or death. Nue bid Moro a good night's sleep, and he headed off to the boat.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 20, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha *

The silver wolf wagged his tail, as he was petted by Nue. He could not be understand by Nue and the special bond with Moro. He could only speak to Romulus. He snuck his muzzle out of the tent and watch Nue go down to the boat, he did not want to followed thinking Nue would only think he was spying on him anyway. If he was a friend of Moro's he is a friend of the pack., he was a protected of Moro that nobody would get, he was also one of night's creatures, he was guessing more wolves lived else where than the river bank, as he could make a treaty with other wolves in the area. He was on edge for some reason and it could be just the peacefullness of the river or the inner self of Moro, worrying where did her madness went to like it came out inside of her in the past, he was only watching sign of anything has Moro slept inside of her sleeping bag.

Moro was sleeping as her dreams rolled in her mind, she open her eyes as she felt this was a dream. As she examine that she was in a circle of burning flames. The flames cover her own body in the dream, her vision clear as she saw this fire type creature and it spoke to her. "What are you trying to escape me for Moro." It was the other side of herself that she had not release in awhile. "Shut up, you have your fun while you were fighting those bandits." "You are not sweet and incent, tortured that travling fool with you." "He is a friend, he him be through my mind, I container you the stronger you get. I fight you to the end." "I am stuck in you till you are taking down, enjoyed the flames of the sharigan. Moro only saw regular flames enjulfed her body as she only enter darkness.

To her darkness was the only comforting thing in her life, she heard something coming with thundering paws. As it pounce on her and slashed her no blood came about her wounds. She was thinking what was up with this crazy dream and what did it mean. She was thinking could it mean anything that is related to her mission or not. She open her eyes as she felt the warmth of her wolf friend. She closed her eyes to get some more rest. Something was bugging her as she rests her eyes. She had a feeling she had to released her mad side soon and did not want to show that side to Nue, ever in his life. The silver wolf howled as he was comforting Moro as she slept hoping she would not have any other strange and tortured dreams to her mind and thoughts, a anmal with a bond could feel their masters sorrow or uneasness at what worry or scared them the most.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2011)

*Takashi *


Keiichi Song said:


> *Koe *
> 
> Koe shook her head, "Takashi...I really want you to..." Koe looked up at the sky to keep her eyes from watering, "Not trouble yourself with me..."
> 
> ...



" Are ya sure? " the Aosuki boy asked with the same serious tone of voice, if that was the decision she made he could not do a thing about it, even if he were to think about forcing her to escape, it would be meaningless if she didn?t want to get away from whatever her destiny was. The blue-haired child would be okay with the answer she gave if it didn?t sound like" Ya are letting others to decide your destiny, is that what ya really want? Don?t screw with me "he said, he was angry? no, he was clam? no. The only thing he was feeling at that moment was confusion, why would someone accept the future that others have decided for you?

" I would?t be saying anything but it just sounds as if you have no right to decide what you want your life to become like....You are wondering where you could go? Or what you could do? "he said again " There are plenty of thing you can do, even the most simple things could bring happiness to someone, why couldn?t you be one of them? But you won?t reach anything if you keep being hold back by those chains.... " suddenly something stopped him from saying another word, what was he doing? her decisions or what her life was about was not something he should be that concerned about, it was just not like him; Takashi was not the kind of guy who would intrude in others? business unless he is asked to do so.... 

His hair covered his eyes as he took a deep breath and returned to his usual self." _Tch._ "he tsked in his mind before turning around and start to walk away." Someday... if you change your mind, you know where to find me..."raising a hand to say goodbye as he was still looking in front into the deep forest.

" _anyway, I need to hurry_ " he thought and jumped, disappearing from sight.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 20, 2011)

Ketsueki


Ketsueki got up. The coughing started to ease up. "Im in a bad mode I wanna go killing right now" He said with his teeth grinding together. He then heard it. *BOOM!!!*


Ketsueki hearing the sound began running towards it. "Sound like people to kill" He said with a devilish smile. 


"Tenshi Hyuga"

Tenshi stared at Fugetsu unconscious body. His forehead was bleeding. Tears went to Tenshi eyes. "Fugetsu wake up. Wake up!!!" She said shaking him with tears in her eyes. She was watching as there was no signs of consciousness. "Fugetsu stop joking around and wake up" She said with tears falling

_"No he cant die. He is my friend. I made a promise to my self when I was younger to bring peace in the world and to protect the people I care about....he cant die. Can he?_

Tenshi put her head down on Fugetsu. She could not save him. Then a idea came. "Dont worry Fugetsu my mom is a medical ninja she will have you on your feet in no time" She said grabbing the boy by his shoulder and and wrapping her arm under his shoulder and on to his neck and then standing up. "I just need to get you to the Hyuga clan" Tenshi said using her other hand to wipe the tears from her eyes.

"Ketsueki"


Ketsueki was running and seen heartbeats and blood flows. He then smiled. He quickly ran to the heartbeats and when he seen who was there he smiled. "Hello Tenshi and Fugetsu" He took out a kunai and walked towards both of them. "So the explosion came from you. what happened" He said walking closer. 

"Here let me do that boy a favor and put him out of his misery"


"Tenshi Hyuga"

Tenshi looked up in fear. "No..not you" She said backing up while holding Fugetsu but bumped to a tree. "Stay away...if you dont leave I will.."


"Here let me do that boy a favor and put him out of his misery"


"You will...do no such...thing" Tenshi said walking a bit forward. "Byakugan" Tenshi activated her Dojutsu. More like forced it to activate as she is lacking chakara. "Fugetsu is alive...right his heart is beating how else could you put him out of his misery." Tenshi said hopefully.


"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki laughed again. "It does not matter you both die he..." Ketsueki paused and began to cough uncontrollably. He was coughing out large amounts of blood and finally collapsed.


"Tenshi Hyuga" 

Tenshi was scared as she had a feeling the boy was going to attack but was shocked to see him cough and collapse. "What happened" Tenshi legs began to shake. She was to tired from overusing the Byakugan. She fell down collapsed. Everything went black for her.

"NPC Kirei Hyuga"

"Eyes of kagura" Kirei sensed as she was searching for her daughters chakara. "Found her" She said using body flicker Jutsu and traveled there.

*"40 minutes later"*

"There they are. And 2 others with fading chakara" Kirei walked up and picked up her daughter and the to other boys. She stared into her daughter eyes. "Momma here everything is alright" She said with a smile as she was holding Tenshi and the to other boys and traveled back to the Hyuga clan to treat them


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

The dark boat cabin was quiet except for the dull lapping noises of river water running beneath the hull. Nue sat on his sleeping mat alone in the darkness. A heavy blanket was draped over his shoulders as sat, slumped back against the cabin wall. He breathed a heavy sigh as he adjusted his mask and tried to concentrate on his chakra.

He found his thoughts sporadically drifting to Moro, which only served to disrupt his focus. Even though ninjutsu was what Nue was best at, he was often chastised during college training for having poor meditation technique and making sloppy handseals. In truth, the handseals didn't help Nue mold chakra as much as being able to hear the 'sound' of the jutsu in his mind. 

Continuing his bad habits, Nue adopted a limp-wristed 'rabbit' handseal as he continued to slouch against the cabin wall while trying to knead his chakra. The memory of the _Petrification Tremor_ technique came to him once more. He had surprised himself with how quickly he had found its sound in the face of imminent death. Sound weapon mastery was all about resonance. A good sense of vibration was as vital as chakra management.

Nue's eyes opened for moment, staring into the night time darkness of the boat as he thought of the Kurokasa heroes of his time. Makaan-sama who could see everything that moved on a massive battlefield, or Lami-sama who could collapse an entire mountain face with a single song. Nue still could not see where his specialty would lie some day. He briefly wondered if the locusts in his dreams had something to do with it.

_Come on. Focus._

Nue reprimanded himself in his thoughts and resumed his training which continued throughout the night.


***​

Nue poked his head out of the boat cabin to be greeted by a cold crisp morning. Nue's breath was mist, emerging from the holes in his mask like little sporadic steam jets from a kettle spout. The river was still and everything was covered in dew. Nue experienced a brief involuntary shiver as the cold morning air touched his skin. He retreated back into the cozy cabin and emerged with his heavy blanket thrown over himself.

He jumped from the boat to the shore and briefly checked the moorings before embarking on a slow, slightly stiff hike up the bank toward Moro's tent. "Moro-san, it's morning", he called softly. As he waited for Moro to emerge from the tent, he removed a few hard pieces of bread that they could eat on the go if Moro was feeling hungry.


----------



## Kei (Dec 21, 2011)

Koe

The Aosuki boy was such a child, but Koe couldn't  fight with the young man. Koe watched as the boy ran off, the very first emotion he showed her was anger and Koe couldn't help but find it slightly cute of the boy. She sighed as she got up from the ground before noticing that she still had the boy shirt on, she couldn't help but smile, what a painful way to end a nice day.

"I am ashamed of you Koe..." a voice called out to Kor causing her to look down at her feet in shame, "I thought out of everyone you would stay true to the ways of the priestess."

Koe didn't say anything, her face was staring at the ground as if all her life that was the only thing she was good at. Koe heard her teacher footsteps as she closed in on the young priestess. The pressure from her teacher chakra was overwhealming as the young girl refuse to fight back.

"And all for a boy! Koe you disappoint me, you do know your punishment for such treason?" Nehi asked her student," Or did you forget that along with your duties as a priestess?"

Koe felt like she was digging her own grave by answering the question but she also knew hat her teacher was treating her as a child at this point.

"I did not forget high preistess Nehi..." Koe answered her heart thumping in her chest, "I will never forget, please forgive me for my actions."


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 21, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro was meditating as her breathing was slow, her wolf heard Nue's voice. Everything was pack set for the tent, her body was warm from the silver wolf. She open her eyes as she was used to the coldness, she pulled on her socks and shoes. She pulled on a jacket, as she took down her tent and pack it away. She was not much of talking, she could not ignore Nue at all. "I am not much hungry, we eat on the way. How is your shoulder this morning?" The silver wolf growled at Nue. He was thing, you shave me in the night I will rip of your hair. Moro walked down to the boat with Nue. Her wolf followed her to the boat and jump on the deck. 
Moro looked up where her wolf where he was.

"Sorry for my mood, I had a bad night with a bad feeling in my bones, I am ready to sail when you are." She nipple on her piece of the bread, that Nue gave her. She had her ninja tools on her, so anything that could happen. She stretch her body to go into the motions for kenjutsu and  She needed to keep her body in shape than just using ninjutsu and genjutsu, to her there was a balance in the jutsu system. She already check her medical supply and some herbs she gather during the night.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 21, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*Soon after handing the girls the toy he saw Fugetsu approaching him. That must of been the sound he had heard. The next line he said after confused him:

"Um hello friend can I have a word with you"

Seigrein didn't understand why Fugetsu would say this. First of all they were only comrades, working together on the same mission, Seigrein didn't have any friends. Secondly why would he want to have a word with him? Why not just smile and say that it's all taken care of like he normally would? Regardless Fugetsu was here...maybe the enemy wasn't defeated, maybe he retreated? Who knew.

He slowly approached Fugetsu as he commented:

"Yeah, what's up?"

He could see that Fugetsu was still a bit wobbely, but if this were the case, then how did he defeat the enemy? It didn't make any sense to him. Maybe the enemy thought he had more fire power than he did so he retreated for the time being. Would this mean their mission would still be ongoing? But beating these guys was never part of their mission, only returning the toy had been. They professionally had no obligation to protect these girls any longer.

"So, did you beat that other guy or did he run away? I can't see you batteling in your condition, so what happened?"


----------



## Bringer (Dec 21, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju/LT]
> 
> *Soon after handing the girls the toy he saw Fugetsu approaching him. That must of been the sound he had heard. The next line he said after confused him:
> 
> ...




"Fugetsu Senju"

The man smiled as he seen the boy walk up. He slowly pulled out a kunai but then he had an idea and put back the kunai.


"So, did you beat that other guy or did he run away? I can't see you batteling in your condition, so what happened?"


"Um yeah sei" _"Damn what was his name again I heard the boy yell out his name earlier hm"_ 

The man cleared his throat. "Yes seigreny?" The man said with a smile believing that was his name. "Anyway the man was so powerful I just cried and uhh begged him to go so he left"


The real Fugetsu was able to crawl a large amount of distance only enough to here faint noises but he could make out what the noises were. "Bullshit that did not happen" He said as loud as he could.

The man heard that and quickly talked over the boy voice. "Hey look the sun is setting!!! We better collect are money and go!!!"

_"Hm I could trick the boy into believing one of the girls are really the killer transformed as one. Or I can trick him the boy into taking him to the Senju clan and assassinate the clan leader_

"Well seigreny lets go to the Senju clan. Wait we do live in the Senju clan right I seen that oth......me I mean me use wood release" The man said trying to correct him self. He then snatched the money from the girls. "Well pal you lead the way to the Senju clan"


The real Fugetsu was getting closer. _"Okay I hope Seigrein does not fall for this man horrible performance"_


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 21, 2011)

*Takashi*

Takashi Aosuki was in the way to the battlefield, as soon as his feet would land on the branch of the three he would launch himself against the next one; his empty grayish-blue eyes staring in front of him even though his mind was absent at the moment. Whatever the priestess would do with her life was not his business and he knew it, probably that was the reason of why he didn?t even warned her about the unknown scent he caught when he was leaving the place where both of them had such fun, whoever it was, didn?t seemed to be from a ninja clan and therefore he would not consider such person that much of a threat aside from the massive amount of chakra that could be felt at the moment.  

All of a sudden he stops and stays in silence while standing on the branch he landed " It has been a while... since I got this pissed "he said in a whisper knowing that even if he were to say it out loud no one would go to check on him, and it was better that way; even in company of his own sister he always was a loner, labelled as a genius of the clan and as the heir was what among everything brought him the respect everyone feels for him, everyone had high expectations from him, even himself and that was something bothering the boy. At some point of the conversation he tried to pull Koe to have that kind of expectations for him as well, when in truth the only one who really wanted to be free was he.

Jumping lightly he falls from the three and touches land, taking a deep breath to calm himself was his only option he had, a kid going to war would not make much of a difference but getting distracted in the middle of his task would just bring more troubles. Takashi started to walk slowly having decided to make a quick patrol before going straight to the real fight. His feet stop as his sensitive nose notice the smell of people; one, two...no, three. Three Uchihas were already in the territory. A little smile got formed in his lips, he could get rid of some stress.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Dec 21, 2011)

*Elisa*

Elisa saw the bunch of crows fly. So this is what was after her? A bunch of stupid birds? That or someone was using them. They clearly were underestimating her. She would not be taken down by a bunch or black underweight chickens. Her hands sparked even more as her body as releasing sparks violently as her temper flared. She pulled out some kunai and flung them at the birds. They were slightly charged with her electricity. To a ninja they would only feel a shock but to birds of that size it would hurt enough to scare them.
"Take that bird brains!" she yelled.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 21, 2011)

"Tenshi Hyuga"

Tenshi eyes slowly opened. Everything was blurry. She regained her sight. The last thing she remembered was. Was.... "Fugetsu!!" She said getting out of the bunk she was in. "Everything is alright darling both boys are here and uninjured. There injuries have been dealt with and there chakara replenished" Tenshi smiled in relief getting out of the medical room bed and seen to other beds.


Tenshi walked over to the one next to hers and she seen Fugetsu. "Does...Does he have any brain damage?" Tenshi asked in worry. "No. But be happy I found all three of you and healed you" Tenshi seen her mom say in a smile. Tenshi noticed she did not seem worry. Tenshi smiled back. "Mom how are you always calm. When dad died you were calm and were never effected by it."

"The reason is you can never let anything stop you from happiness and you must always move on"  Tenshi smiled when she heard her mom say that.She then walked to the next bed and her eyes opened in shock. "Him! No mom we have to get him out of here he will try to kill us"  Tenshi said stepping back. 

"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki opened his eyes after hearing a loud noise. He wondered where was he. The thrilling pain that he had felt was gone. So he thought until he coughed up some more blood. "Tenshi calm down he cant hurt you when im here. Looks like he woke up" 

"Thats what you thin" Ketsueki was cut off by him coughing up more blood.

"You have chakara use your jutsu to fix your blood"

_"How does she know. Well might as well to stop my sickness"_

Ketsueki got up and used a hand sign. He could feel his blood being cleaned inside of him and the wounds being healed by his blood. "Much better" He said jumping out of the bed. "Now time to kill both of you" He said with a smile. Ketsueki reached for his kunai pouch but was paralyzed.  "Genjutsu binding" Ketsueki was then grabbed by the shirt."Tenshi finish up your other friends wounds. Dont worry I am not going to hurt him just gong to let him go free" 

"What am I a animal!!!"  Ketsueki yelled. But then the lady while holding on to Ketsueki ran so fast everything was like a blur. "You may leave now" She said throwing him outside the village gates. 

"YOU LITTLE" Ketsueki was enraged. But he dropped it. He decided to go on a killing spree. He began to run away from the Hyuga clan territory.

"Fugetsu Senju"

Fugetsu woke up. He seen Tenshi face. "Is that a angel?" He asked in a confused way. He then got a grip of reality and quickly remembered what happened. He seen Tenshi healing but he got up. "Tenshi the body it was a fake. That means there is no reason for me to be here. I must go" Fugetsu jumped out the window and landed on his feet. He began running. He opened the village gates and passes this white haired woman he resembled Tenshi. The woman smiled at Fugetsu as Fugetsu ran. "Looks like he is up" She said running back to the hospital in high speeds. "Well Tenshi you ran away from home why." she said with a smile. "Long story" Tenshi said with a smile


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 21, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was not serious by playing with this girl, Moro was they type to be left alone or slink off like a slinky cat. This was one of her times to be alone and was a little mad to lose that peacefullness. Her wolves howled as they passed the girl on the ground and ran through the shadows of the bushes or undergrowth of twisted vines. She did some handseals to perform a genjutsu on the girl, as a giant fire ball was heading towards the girl's whole body. She watch what the girl was going to do about the genjutsu, Moro wanted to stick around to see what type of Jutsu this girl have instead of just lighting jutsu. The silver wolf looked up at Moro, if Moro was serious or just having fun scaring off people for the heck of it. Moro jumped to another tree branch, in due time Moro would stop fooling with this person and tell them which way was the village that was closest by anyway means. To her this was a break and also a time to learn of other ninja's ablities, she watch the girl take down her crows while watching through the sharigan.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 22, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]*

The man cleared his throat. "Yes seigreny?" The man said with a smile believing that was his name. Hey look the sun is setting!!! We better collect are money and go!!! Well seigreny lets go to the Senju clan. Wait we do live in the Senju clan right I seen that oth......me I mean me use wood release" 

The man had explained. Seigrein could now tell that this was definitely not Fugetsu. He however, decided to play along with the act as he smiled and said:

"Okay then. But before we go I need to ask you one thing."

He quickly grabbed the mans collar and slammed him down into the ground. He wasn't very strong himself, however he still felt he could kill this man if he wanted to.

"Where's the real Fugetsu? If I don't like your answer I'll send up this flare which shall alert my comrades within seconds. I won't need to get my hands dirty at all, you will be simply disposed of. So tell me, where is he!"

The young jinchuriki had yelled. He was furious. This guy---he had tried to imitate Fugetsu and trick him. He didn't care if he had been tricked, but this could have been harmful to the clan, he would never forgive this guy.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 22, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju/LT]*
> 
> The man cleared his throat. "Yes seigreny?" The man said with a smile believing that was his name. Hey look the sun is setting!!! We better collect are money and go!!! Well seigreny lets go to the Senju clan. Wait we do live in the Senju clan right I seen that oth......me I mean me use wood release"
> 
> ...





"Fugetsu Senju"

The man started to laugh. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" The man then smiled viciously. He ended the transformation technique. "Your friend. May be alive. But as you see its almost night. All the wild animals will be out. And in his condition a wild tiger will make a meal out of him." The man laughed. "Your just embarrassing your self. I am chunin level. You are below me. I could kill you right now." The man said with a smile. The man began to get up slowly and dusted him self.

"But if I were to do that you would be worth shit. Use the flare. You think they would attack knowing I had the tailed beast hostage. And by the time they arrive your friend will be eaten" the man said letting out a other laugh. "And do you really think your clan would care what happens to your most likely eaten friend. Heck they dont even care about you. To them your just a weapon. And the other one is just a mere genin that can be thrown aside. How about you dispose of that flare and we go and kill your comrade and you join me. Instead of going back to that clan you come with me. Together we can do what ever we want"


The man said with a smile. 

"Bitch you really think im going to get eaten in that forest. These are one of the safest forest in these areas. What am I going to get mauled to death by a bunch of squirrels!!!" 

The man turned around to see the Senju boy on his feat hunched down panting. "What do you say Seigreny or what ever your name is. Deal!?"


----------



## Olivia (Dec 22, 2011)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*"AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Your  friend. May be alive. But as you see its almost night. All the wild  animals will be out. And in his condition a wild tiger will make a meal  out of him. Your just embarrassing your self. I am chunin level. You are below me. I could kill you right now. But if I were to do that you would be worth  shit. Use the flare. You think they would attack knowing I had the  tailed beast hostage. And by the time they arrive your friend will be  eaten.And do you really think your clan would care  what happens to your most likely eaten friend. Heck they dont even care  about you. To them your just a weapon. And the other one is just a mere  genin that can be thrown aside. How about you dispose of that flare and  we go and kill your comrade and you join me. Instead of going back to  that clan you come with me. Together we can do what ever we want. What do you say Seigreny or what ever your name is. Deal!?"

Seigrein started to back away from the man as he continued to talk. This guy had been making absolutely no sense. What was he talking about? What is this tailed beast he had in his possession? How could Seigrein be used as a weapon at all, he was weak, so weak, he had no idea what this man could possibly be talking about!

Plus he didn't have a signal flare, that had been a bluff to scare him off, however it didn't seem to work. What kept wraping around his mind was the statements about the tailed beasts, and his power. He had heard the word "tailed beast" before, but he didn't exactly know what it was. He imagined it as a creature with a tail but that was a given. This guy had one in his possession? But then, where did Seigrein's "power" he's talking about come from?

Although before he could ponder on the thought any longer the mans body erupted in explosions, and out came a human being from the ground. He looked at Seigrein as he said:

"Don't get confused, that man is just a enemy, you don't have to believe every word that slips from his mouth."

Seigrein could now tell the man had been Azuma. He didn't smile, however he did say:

"Why are you here?"

Azuma sighed, picking up the guys body as he explained:

"This mission shouldn't have taken this long, I knew something was up; so I sent a clone, me, to go see what had been happening. You guys would have very likely died if you continued to battle this guy."

Seigrein looked down to the ground, but then asked:

"Where's Fugetsu?"

Azuma looked over towards the forest as he eyed Fugetsu, crawling towards them. Looking back at Seigrein he said:

"You have your answer. I'll take this man back with me to the village; you go complete your mission and return once you're done."

He then took the body of the chunin and sunk back into the ground, leaving Seigrein waiting for Fugetsu to finally crawl to him.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Dec 22, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha LT*
> 
> Moro was not serious by playing with this girl, Moro was they type to be left alone or slink off like a slinky cat. This was one of her times to be alone and was a little mad to lose that peacefullness. Her wolves howled as they passed the girl on the ground and ran through the shadows of the bushes or undergrowth of twisted vines. She did some handseals to perform a genjutsu on the girl, as a giant fire ball was heading towards the girl's whole body. She watch what the girl was going to do about the genjutsu, Moro wanted to stick around to see what type of Jutsu this girl have instead of just lighting jutsu. The silver wolf looked up at Moro, if Moro was serious or just having fun scaring off people for the heck of it. Moro jumped to another tree branch, in due time Moro would stop fooling with this person and tell them which way was the village that was closest by anyway means. To her this was a break and also a time to learn of other ninja's ablities, she watch the girl take down her crows while watching through the sharigan.



*Elesa*

Elesa watched in slight shock at the huge fireball that was heading for her. There was no way she  could escape that. This could be the end. She clenched her fist. She would not go down alone. She pulled out a scroll that held her water supply. She scattered her water all around her figuring if she was going to die she would not need it and would rather use it to go down fighting. Once her surroundings were covered in a least a dropp of water she did a few handsigns.
"Lightning Style: Earth Flash!" she said as she sent a surge of electricity  that used to water to spread faster setting the forest on fire as it did so. She planned to have the moron who attack her burn like she would. She left an opening in case she could escape incase the fireball was canceled. She fased it incase the enemy tried to use it to escape.
"It seems we shall burn." she said.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2011)

*Takashi*

*" What are we supposed to do now? "*a raven-haired guy asked; together with him, a woman and another young man with similar features like pale skin and dark eyes. By their looks, they were around fifteen or sixteen years old and on their clothes the symbol that everyone knows as that of the Uchiha clan." I don?t know! could you stop asking me?! "this time the girl spoke gaining the stare from the one who seemed to be the leader" I told you two that we are here to exterminate as many Aosukis as we can and then report to the clan head "he announced.  

Takashi was running, he was still pissed although he managed to relax a bit more. He was planning on taking them all down, he won?t let any of them alive. As the smell became stronger, he started to prepare one of the techniques of the Aosuki clan, the shadow step. Controlling his breath, heart beat and some other factors his presence was undetectable by normal methods. He kept going his way until he found them, those three had the guts to enter his territory and it was time for the lone wolf to go out and hunt. Hidden in the shadows he followed them some minutes, even though they were there to harm his clan, they didn?t even knew where the camp was and were only starting to get lost by themselves.

" I give up!! This is irritating, I don?t care about this war anymore, let?s just go home "the girl said though her companions only kept walking ignoring her whining, with a sigh and a reluctant attitude she followed her team though time was already over. Everything happened in only a couple of seconds, Takashi appeared from behind and used his temporary paralysis technique, keeping her from moving, she tried to scream and a sound hard enough for her mates to hear her came out but was silenced by the usual tactic of the Aosuki, a kunai slicing her throat. It was something natural wasn?t it? In the moment that a member of a group of animals is left behind, it becomes food for the predators, and this was no different.  

Both young men, turned only to see the disgusting scene, their team mate was lying on the ground, a pool of blood which was starting to become bigger with each second, next to the body with a wild smile and showing his sharp teeth a young member of the Aosuki clan they were supposed to attack. They were careless and that was the result, the first casualty was the female member of the group. 

*" Rena!!! you son of a ... "*the Uchiha called her name and was about to charge at Takashi but his friend stopped him. " Aosuki... "he just said, understanding that if they were careless, even outnumbering him, it would be bad." Uchiha....Let?s have some fun!! "he said now with his growing psycho attitude while sticking his tongue out of his mouth and then licking the blood remaining in his weapon.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 22, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro hated that put of the forest was burning not only the two humans, the rest of the animals were suffer too. She did  few handseals, as she was thinking nobody could take a joke anymore. The other person actual set the trees on fire. She may her handseals quickly as she was thinking this person crazy to not see the attack as a genjutsu and just flee. She created a fire phenix projectile to gather up all the flames. She just ran with the fire pheniox to back to the village where Duace lived and the large pond. She surge all the pheni into the pond where stream came outrise up tpo cover who she was from the other person who was a girl, if this person followed her back to this village. Her wolves howled to scared the girl and get her off Moro's trailed.  "If you see anyone looking for me, lied your pants off." She whisper and ran off to one of a rented house as she slipped Duace 20 Ryo.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 22, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Seigrein Senju/LT]
> 
> *"AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Your  friend. May be alive. But as you see its almost night. All the wild  animals will be out. And in his condition a wild tiger will make a meal  out of him. Your just embarrassing your self. I am chunin level. You are below me. I could kill you right now. But if I were to do that you would be worth  shit. Use the flare. You think they would attack knowing I had the  tailed beast hostage. And by the time they arrive your friend will be  eaten.And do you really think your clan would care  what happens to your most likely eaten friend. Heck they dont even care  about you. To them your just a weapon. And the other one is just a mere  genin that can be thrown aside. How about you dispose of that flare and  we go and kill your comrade and you join me. Instead of going back to  that clan you come with me. Together we can do what ever we want. What do you say Seigreny or what ever your name is. Deal!?"
> 
> ...




"Fugetsu Senju"

Fugetsu was finally able to stand straight. He began running towards Seigrein and the other man. 

_"I have to save Seigrein"_

As Fugetsu was running the man exploded.

_"Da fuck"_


Fugetsu finally getting near noticed Azuma. But once he arrived to there location Azuma left. "Um Seigrein why was Azuma here and also where did he take the man?" Fugetsu said walking a few steps forward where the man has once been. Fugetsu smiled once he seen something. "We are in luck the money did not explode" Fugetsu said picking up the money. "Okay we did this mission together we split the money" Fugetsu said handing a even half of the 5,000 we eared. 2,500 for you and 2,500 for me. Fugetsu handed Seigrein the money. 


"Well now its the time we get him. But dont expect me to make it there in the same speed I arrived. Im exhausted" Fugetsu said with laughing right after that. "So was this your first mission?" Fugetsu asked as he walked back to the direction of the clan. 

Fugetsu began thinking. _"Earlier when Seigrein went...grow a tail. He unleashed the chakara from it. I...I dont think I should report that to lord Azuma. If he heard that he would probably keep Seigrein on a smaller leash."_ Fugetsu thought as he walked.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 23, 2011)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

"This day will be one to test your metal. There shall be many tests to show that you are ready to be a good investment of your teacher's and the clan's time. Ecspecialy that you all are the rumbuncious of your age. The first test, is a test of mental fortitude." All ninja sat down at their asigned seats. Aoi took out the books provided and studied with the other students doing the same. 'Everyday they force use to study and practice what we read. They are most likely trying to assimilate all of us into doing exactly what we are ordered to do." "Put down your books! Now preform the clone technique!" All stood up and one after the other created a single clone. When it was Aoi's turn she created two clones. "You were instructed to preform the clone technique nothing more and nothing less. You shall now be punished with  shuriken training. 'Aoi knew that she was not going to really throw shuriken, she was going to sit in a desk wathing others throw shuriken. She would have write an entire paper on the act of throwing ninja stars. 

Aoi created a theory that throwing a shuriken depends entirely on the thrower's technique. Which corelates with there coordination and their intelligence. The user must take into account wind direction, gravity, and what the target's reaction to the attack. Aoi handed the completed paper to the jonin who was not two years older than her. He read it over, " This is crap. Go and join the others now or you will have to organise the armor in the museam by age and place them back where they were before. She saluted, "Yes sir." She jumped on top of the buildings to the forest to begin battle testing.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue gave Moro a concerned look as she mentioned her restless night. "Ah, don't overdo it then. You can rest in the cabin if you'd like. This boat is small enough that I can sail it by myself." Nue gave Moro a little nod to indicate that is was ok, before he turned his attention to his little boat. It had been quite a while and the circumstances certainly made him wish he had taken better care of it.

The day drew on as they navigated the wide river heading south. Since this particular river headed inland rather than toward the sea, the traffic was minimal. Far less than what Nue was typically used to in his home country. 

Quiet sleepy villages went by as they headed deeper into clan occupied territories. Recalling the map he had seen from Moro's doctor, Nue looked out for a little, fast flow tributary to the main river that indicated the route to the waterfall. There were many little deltas that joined, the origins being in odd little peaks that stood by themselves in this lush land.

Sure enough, the exit appeared, marked with an old stone carving, left by fishermen to bless the river. Nue followed it and encountered some chop.

"This is too rough", he commented idly as his little boat was unable to overcome the strong current flowing from the rapids up ahead. "We'll have to tie it off here and follow the river on foot. It should be too far if your doctor's map was accurate." Nue guided the struggling boat over to the bank and moored it there. He began gathering big branches and foliage to hide his boat while they were away.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 23, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro jumped off the boat and help Nue cover his boat, "I don't think the doctor wanted anyone to come up here or in this direction at all, but we are." She double knotted the rope to the boat for it not to drift away if the river got any harsher. Her wolf watched them as his ears were pricked hearing anyone or anything. Moro and the wolf heard whizzing sounds and they dodge to the right as arrows hit the tree behind her and the wolf. She activated her sharingan. Moro was thinking it was a trap, they were aiming at the boat to trap them where they were. She did a few handseals to put them in a genjutsu that whoever was attacking them beleve that they were getting hit from the sky by a giant fire ball and they fled the area. She followed her attackers as far as the sharingan could go it's distance to track them.

Moro soon lost their trail, she had a feeling that someone was trying to protect this place from anyone from it's nature and animals. THe silver wolf started to growled as his fur was on it's end. A giant ape jumped down from no where and attacked Moro, the ape was trying to rip off any of her body parts. She protected hersself and did a upper kick to shoved the ape off of her. She had a feeling this ape worked with the attackers. She was wondering if Nue know anything from that werid attack of arrows and a ape. She punched the ape till it ran off. Moro was thinking it was ape, she traked it anyway to see where it was going intill it dissapeared from the range of the sharingan. "The animals and the people are trying to protect this scarced placed of the waterfall that we are going to, that is not stoping us though." She walked with Nue to head into the direction of the water fall. The silver wolf was on edge as a pack of wolves charged at the silver wolf, Moro and Nue.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 23, 2011)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Aoshi woke up as he inhaled a smell of meat coming from the street through an open window of his apartment. _“Not again.”_ The boy thought as he realized it was coming from a restaurant in the first floor. Aoshi was living right above the restaurant, so he always had to experience hard mornings with various smells. Being himself a vegetarian, he couldn’t stand the smells of meat. They made him sick. The only two options for him were to either move elsewhere or to sleep with closed windows. The latter looked simple, but Aoshi couldn’t fall asleep when there was no fresh air. And he had no money for a better apartment. His income was low and the only apartments he could afford were above restaurants or with no roof. So day in and day out he had to suffer the same old smell coming from the street that some people find to be relaxing and tasty. 

“Stop killing innocent animals! Would you like if you were the hunter and someone else was eating you!?” Those were the first that Aoshi shouted out loud this and the last fifteen mornings after smelling the meat. That had become a tradition of some sorts for him. Of course he wasn’t the only one shouting, he would often receive response by certain meat loves that didn’t agree with the boy.

“Shut up, dumbass! Or I will hunt you myself.” One man shouted back with a fat noise. “No you shut up!” Aoshi answered like a little child and hid under a curtain after closing the window. He then took a shower and went to a kitchen to have breakfast. Aoshi had a usual vegetarian breakfast: a vegetarian salad, the only dish he didn’t get sick of eating constantly for the past two years. 

After all the morning stuff that he did every single day, Aoshi left his apartment and headed for a training grounds where all the village’s kids where training. He was planning to mediate the whole day. Though it was pretty hot and he became all sweaty upon reaching his destination, he remained determined to improve his ability to cast illusions and was ready to sit still for several hours, but his plan was ruined as someone started taunting him at the training grounds…


----------



## River Song (Dec 23, 2011)

*Arashi Sasayaku*

He ran his fingers through his silver hair, sighing as he leaned against a tree, the heat from the sun beating down onto him. He could hear footsteps come towards him towards him and without opening his eyes he gave the person a wave of his hand indicating he knew they were there. 

?Lunch Time Darling.? His mothers wind chime voice declared, she always called him Darling or love and sometimes honey. She never addressed him by his name, he guessed it reminded her too much of the days when he was a recluse, she used to always call him Arashi back then, but slowly since then she had phased out calling him by his real name, he didn?t know if this was a conscious thing for her or if she was doing it without realising it.

He gave her a small smile before standing up straight and stretching his arms above his head, giving a yawn. He walked into the house after his mother, his footsteps almost silent. There was ramen on the table, steam wafting off it; he tepidly dipped his finger into the bowl before recoiling back at the heat and giving a yelp, which he would later claim was perfectly manly. Giving the bowl an almost glare he walked over to the window, he always liked to look out windows, he didn?t know why, perhaps it was because it made him feel disconnected from whatever drama was going on in the outside, what the reason wasn?t something that bothered Arashi,  he only knew that he liked it. 

He looked outside; he could see Joyu, a boy who was known for being physically the toughest teen in the small village, along with being the biggest bully in the village. He was towering over a small boy, Arashi?s brow furrowed as he opened the window, suddenly jumping down to land beside Joyu with a small thud. ?What are you doing Joyu?? Arashi enquired in his Airy absent minded tone.

?None of your business, Freak!?  There was that word again Freak, people called him that and he didn?t know why. He always tried to be normal, he tried so desperately. Then he reached ut his hand, almost not knowing what he was doing, he stepped forward, his eyes clouded over as he made handseals ?Lightning release: Sakura Petals?

The light began to almost dance around him as he grabbed Joyu?s arm Suddenly the air seemed to ignite in flashes, and Joyu began to scream. Arashi couldn?t stop, he wanted to but something wouldn?t let him, he never wanted to do this in the first place but he had felt so angry. He didn?t stop until the screaming had ceased, he looked down on Joyu, who had seem to have lost consciousness, he wondered what would of happened if Joyu was a Shinobi instead of a civilian, would he have been able to stop it?

Snapping out of his reprieve, Arashi looked at the boy Joyu had been harassing, his hand looked like it had burns all around it. He reached out to help the boy up, but the boy franticly moved away from Arashi, looking afraid. A frown tugged at Arashi?s features, had he done this by accident. Arashi turned away and leaped back into his window, he turned around to see the now crying boy run towards the center of the village.

_He just wanted to be normal..._


----------



## Sumon (Dec 24, 2011)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

“Hey Gaydar, where you think you’re going? This place is ours now. You can come here only when we allow you to!” A voice from the right came. Aoshi’s eye twitched as he realized who it was. He turned to right while putting a right hand on his coat chain preparing to unbutton it. There he saw four boys. All of them were blonds and came from a different village that was nearby Aoshi’s. They also were of the same clan that was quite famous even in his village. Those boys and Aoshi’s friends would often brawl.  

“I see no sign here that this place belongs to you, retards!” Aoshi responded as a white coat was falling from Aoshi’s shoulders to the ground. He was ready to fight, but he knew he couldn’t do that alone, he would be killed. He whistled and hoped his friends were around. 

“You’re quite a retard yourself if you think you can beat us alone!” Another blond kid shouted as they started moving slowly towards Aoshi. The boy desperately whistled again, but there was no response. _“Damn.”_ Aoshi thought as he realized he had just made a terrible mistake. He had no choice but to retreat. He formed a hand sign and an identical clone of Aoshi appeared next to him. The boy wanted to trick young bullies with a clone trick that he always used when playing with his friends.

“Yeah you better run, or we are going to put the sign that you wanted so bad on your forehead!” Third blond kid shouted as they all started running. Aoshi was about to use another technique that he learned from Gramps, but was too slow. One blond appeared behind him and knocked him on the ground. And the hard beating began… Aoshi didn’t even give a fight… 

“Be gone, trash.” Fourth blond kid said as they all went away leaving Aoshi lying where he stood. Bruises could be seen from 10 meters on naked Aoshi’s hand and his white pants became as dark and dirty as his black shirt. Aoshi stood up all happy and limped to his coat to pick it up. He was happy he didn’t get hurt as bad as he thought he would. And he could walk perfectly normal, but his leg was in a little pain and he thought he would look cooler if he limped. He also thought that the bruises and limping could be a proof to his made up story about beating several bullies. So he started limping heavily back to the village.

_“Five or eight, five or eight?” _Aoshi was thinking. He couldn’t decide on how many bullies he had beaten in his story. Five could look as it was not a big deal but eight might look too fake. But his attention was drawn elsewhere as he realized he had just entered a different part of the village. He had never been there in his entire life even though the village was quite small. And Aoshi didn’t know for sure the way to his home from there. He started looking around and asking people around for a road to another part of the village. Unfortunately he was unsuccessful as there were not many people.

He asked one kid that looked strong, but the kid just said “Beat it” and walked away. Aoshi wanted to teach him some good manners and was about to stop him, but he was too late as some other kid with silver hair appeared near the rude kid. They seemed to know each other, but the rude kid lived up to Aoshi’s expectations and acted exactly like he did with Aoshi. But the silver haired kid got angry and used some kind of magic and burned a hand of the rude kid. Aoshi’s eyes pooped up as the rude kid ran away crying. He knew the rude kid had to be lectured, but not in a physical way. 

Aoshi looked at the silver hair guy. “Oi! You silver hair guy! What you think you’re doing? There is no way to use magic on citizens of my home village! Show your damn face and apologize to the victim immediately or you will have to deal with me! I have no problem in scolding little pricks like you. I just beat 58 pricks who were acting irresponsibly and violently! I think I could scold one more without a problem.” Aoshi shouted acting all cool. But few seconds later his face became red as he realized he had just failed so hard in saying the number of bullies he imaginary beat.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 24, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "I don't think the doctor wanted anyone to come up here or in this direction at all, but we are."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

"Uh-huh", Nue nodded in agreement as he put the finishing touches of camouflage on his boat while Moro did a few more knots. "This area certainly isn't... normal..."

The forested area that Nue and Moro were about to walk through had a strange mystical feeling to it. The thing that Nue noticed immediately when he set foot on land was that sound didn't appear to be traveling normally in this place. It wasn't a sound genjutsu, since Nue would have noticed instantly. This was... something else.

Nue looked at the little stone statue that was standing a silent watch over the mouth of the river. He knew a number of fishing villages believed in various river gods who watched over the river, but Nue did not recognize the image that the statue depicted.

"What a weird place..." he commented idly as he looked out over the river that had just sailed. Everything seemed desolate and abandoned in an eerie sort of way. "Hey, do you think-" Nue began to ask as he turned around, only to just spot Moro and her wolf evading an attack of arrows. "What the-"

Moro had counter-attacked and dashed off into the forest with her wolf in hot pursuit. Nue was about to shout out to Moro not to chase them but she was off before he could get a word out.

_Dammit, it might be an ambush..._

Nue struggled to keep up with Moro after she had set off. Speed was not his forte. Whoever this enemy was, they knew this terrain well and they were using this forest to their advantage. Nue burst through some undergrowth just as Moro lashed out at an ape of all things (an animal Nue had only seen in books), sending the big creature retreating into the safety of the forest.

"Are you ok?" Nue asked having finally caught up to the girl. "Do you know what is going on?"



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "The animals and the people are trying to protect this scarced placed of the waterfall that we are going to, that is not stoping us though."



"Protectors huh?" Nue said somewhat quizzically. "You should be more careful. If they protect this place and have it scouted, then this it effectively their home turf. They have the advantage on us..."

Nue's expectations of a stealthy cat-and-mouse game were comically shattered as a pack of wolves stalked out of the undergrowth. Nue's first instinct was to take to the safety of the trees overhead, when he suddenly remembered that Moro's wolf was vulnerable on the ground alone.

_Ah crap..._

Nue grimaced for a moment as he tapped his still bandaged shoulder to wake it up, before he reached into his satchel and produced a long kunai.

_Damn, some Kurokasa genjutsu would have been useful right about now..._ Nue sarcastically thought as he took up a defensive position alongside the big silver wolf.


----------



## River Song (Dec 24, 2011)

*Arashi Sasayaku*

He sat up on his window as he watched the child ran away, Joyu?s unconscious body now hidden behind a bush, people couldn?t know that he had hurt him, they already ostracised him as the weird hermit kid, he didn?t want to be known as a thug as well.

Then somebody shouted at him, he couldn?t see where they were but he could hear their voice.  ?Oi! You silver hair guy! What you think you?re doing? There is no way to use magic on citizens of my home village! Show your damn face and apologize to the victim immediately or you will have to deal with me! I have no problem in scolding little pricks like you. I just beat 58 pricks who were acting irresponsibly and violently! I think I could scold one more without a problem.?

He jumped down from his window landing with a soft thud, wincing slightly as he landed, he wasn?t used to jumping from heights, especially in succession. He could see the source of the frankly irritating noise, it was a boy about his age with black hair that seemed to face every direction that annoyed him, it was to disorganised, Arashi felt a need to attack the boy with a comb. Deciding to address the boy Arashi cokcked his head to the side 

?My name is Arashi, Arashi Sasayaku, not silver hair guy.? He said his airy tone holding a hint of annoyance ?And that was not magic, it was a Jutsu.?  He snipped his tone more irritated. "I?m sure you are very just and noble but I did something and you?ll just have to live with it. I don?t apologise. I don?t care if you beat fifty people or five hundred, it doesn?t give you any power over me.?

Arashi brushed his platinum fringe out of his face before reaching into his pocket, and taking out a kunai, he would have to deal with this person if he decided to start something and if he started something Arashi would end it.
?Now I would run along before you have to explain slash wounds and electrical burns to your mother.?


----------



## Sumon (Dec 24, 2011)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Aoshi saw the boy getting down back on the ground. It seemed the silver haired boy heard Aoshi and decided to fire back. Aoshi put a right hand on his chin as Arashi started explaining his recent behavior. Aoshi felt as if he was teaching a little kid how to use ninja arts in a good way without harming any innocent people. His look was fierce and he tried not to show any weakness. 

“And that was not magic, it was a Jutsu.” It was the only one sentence that left Aoshi staring at Arashi with astonishment. In fact Aoshi was so shocked that he forgot what had just happened seconds ago at the very same place where they were standing. He stopped listening to what Arashi had more to say and just kept repeating in his head: _“It was a jutsu? But how is it possible?” _

Aoshi had absolutely no idea on what the nature transformation was or how it looked. The only type of jutsu Aoshi was taught was simple ninjutsu involving physical objects such as leaves, logs and even needles. Of course he also knew genjutsu, but that was more of a mind manipulating using the user’s will (that’s how Aoshi is calling genjutsu and the way it is used) rather than creating something spectacular of sorts and yet so powerful out of thin air. 

“Hey, you must teach me that jutsu! Follow me, I know a good spot where you can do that!” Aoshi shouted as he turned around and ran back to the training grounds without waiting for Arashi to respond. He was so overjoyed that he couldn’t wait till he got to the training grounds. He was already imagining himself using ‘that jutsu’. He forgot that he and Arashi were no pals and he was supposed to limp. He even forgot that at that time the training grounds were controlled by four blond bullies from another village and he would have probably got his ass kicked again if he showed up there. The only thing that he did not forget was how ‘that jutsu’ looked.


----------



## River Song (Dec 24, 2011)

*Arashi Sasayaku*
He smirked a little at the boy?s astonishment; it was like performing a magic trick for a five year-old. ?Yes, it?s a jutsu, what else could it be.?  He said as if I was the most obvious thing in the world. He stared at the boy, a patronizing glint in his eyes.

He made a few hand seals again and caused one or two of the electric petals to ignite again for a short time. ?It?s a lightning release ninjutsu, not just anyone can learn it, they have to have a lightning affinity.? He said with in a know-it-all tone ?So unless you can suddenly harness raiton jutsu you?re out of luck, plus if you were me would you share out the secrets to your jutsu.?

He noticed the other boy had run off, felt like a parent who couldn?t control their child he sighed ?I can?t teach you the jutsu but I guess we can train together for abit, if you tell me your name? realising he was gone Arashi gave out a huff and walked after him.

 They arrived at the training ground so enough, it was a grassy plain with a few trees dotting the plain and a small pond in the middle, around the pond were a group of teenagers. ?It looks like its already being used.?


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 24, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

A big black wolf stared down the silver wolf, they both growled at each other, saying in their own language of words of haterid and curse words. The black wolf growled at his packed to attacked the two humans as he would take down the silver wolf. The silver wolf and the black wolf ingage in battle as they fought for their lives. The other wolves attack Moro and Nue at the same time. Moro was thinking use the same genjutsu on the wolves to make them flee, she had a feeling that these people know more about posion and was wondering where is a doc in this scarced ground, to her tha Romulus came from this place. To her he did not want the cat out of a bag for anyone else to know this place was here at all.

She did a few handseals to do a genjutsu s a giant fireball came crashing down onto the wolves the were scared to death and they had a chance to escape this madness with out hurting the wolves. "I think most of these people are going to use poison against her, just be caution on what type of object its your skin.Watch out for the arrows with the feathers on the end of it, it could mean any type of poison." Moro did not want to desturb what was here in the first place. She did a few more handseals to summon black crows and send out to look above to spot anything else intersting that was going to attack them soon. Her silver wolf growled at a sign.

Moro walked up to it and read from touching the engravings of words carved into the stone. Moro read the sign out side. "Do not desturb the spirits that roam here and you will paid a dealy cost." To Moro that could mean anything to a person even within her to lose that part of herself. She did not know what would she would gain or lose on the way to this water fall but to her it was just a sign. She kept walking with Nue making sure that he was with her. She still wanted to keep a distance from him for right now for precaution. She picked up on something as if something was following them as sharp poisonous staffs were aimed at them at all angles, Moro was thinking their enemy was using long distance weapons and they never gave up on scaring or hurting them away or to bleed till they die. To Moro she would not die here she was stronger to fight to the death.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 25, 2011)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Upon arrival at the training grounds, Aoshi was all sweaty. He ran as fast as he could. The boy sat on the ground for a second to rest, he was out of breath. But his new friend was nowhere near him. Aoshi stood up and started looking the direction he had just come from. He was afraid his new friend didn’t follow him. Fortunately far away he saw Arashi walking towards him. Unlike Aoshi, his new friend didn’t look so pumped up and was taking his time. Aoshi started jumping out of excitement. “Faster damn it!” Aoshi was feeling like a little kid on Christmas Eve waiting for presents. He would have run to his friend and brought Arashi himself if he had enough strength. 

But while waiting, he remembered what Arashi had said right before he ran. Aoshi was too excited to stop for a second and make everything clear. “It’s a lightning release ninjutsu; they have to have a lightning affinity; I can’t teach you the jutsu” Those were the words that was running in Aoshi’s mind over and over again like a broken record-player. His unbearable excitement had turned into sadness as he realized he wouldn’t be able to learn ‘that jutsu’. He started asking himself: “Why me?” Aoshi thought he was the strongest ninja in his village, but what he did not know was people of his very own village. 

And it finally hit him that he was just a mere weakling in a huge cruel world: he was getting his ass kicked by stupid clan kids and a random kid from the very same village seemed to be stronger than him. His goal to end the endless wars had just collapsed like a house of cards. Aoshi understood that the promise he had given to Gramps was like reaching the moon. So he mind as well just give up on being ninja and become a blacksmith like his father.

“No, I won’t give up!” Aoshi said as Arashi came near him. He had never looked so determined before. “Arashi! My name is Shinomori Aoshi! Let’s train together and become as strong as no one else!!!” Aoshi shouted all happy. But his shouting was also heard by the very same four blond kids that had kicked Aoshi’s ass earlier that day. The blonds came near them looking for a fight again and started taunting them…


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 27, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuho
Secrets​*
_I was...I was dreaming....

It was a very intense, rough, yet brave dream. It just seemed like it would never stop... like I would keep on dreaming..._

He awoke abruptly from his slumber, springing up short of breath. His brow glistened with sweat as he clutched his chest and began to dry heave. Looking around he realized he was in his room, a simple room with nothing more than a bed and a desk. 

He couldn't make sense of what he had seen, images flashed through his memories museum. The images were fragmented but he knew he saw destruction, the planet seemingly being ripped apart by the fires of hell, and above in the red sky he could see a solemn figure, one that made his heart fill with dread. The figure was enraptured in darkness, contrasting against the sky however their was one feature that he could make out? it?s head appeared to be ablaze...

The boy shook his head as his breathing steadied and he tried to make sense of what he had seen. There was no rhyme or reason to it, right? It was just a dream he told himself, a dream that he had been having over and over again ever since the war had started. The implication was clear however it was completely and totally implausible. 

*KNOCK KNOCK*

The banging from outside his door stirred the boy from his thoughts as he got up to answer it. To his surprise their was a man with long dark hair dressed in a designer suit standing outside his door. But it wasn?t the man?s attire that made him stand out it was his yellow eyes; they were simply striking as if their gaze could cut right through you.

?Hello Ryu-kun. May I come in?? Ryuho glared at the man as he simply turned his back to him and walked back into his room plopping down on his bed. They both knew their was no request that Ryuho could outright deny from this man, the Lord of the Uchiha, Raikiyo.

?Ryu-kun I?ve been getting complaints about your sleeping habits. Others in the compound say they can hear you screaming. Seeing you now well my young friend you look a bit flushed. Is everything ,ok?? Raikiyo had very polite and warm tone as he addressed Ryuho, almost fatherly in his concern. However young Ryuho knew that the man before him was not some nice fraternal type. No the man before him was absolutely lethal, a master manipulator who would exploit anyone if it meant achieving his means, a true megalomaniac, a true Viper. Ryuho didn?t say anything as Raikiyo grabbed a chair and sat down in front of him, he simply stared coldly at him. For some reason that he knew that he wasn?t supposed to tell Raikiyo what he had seen in his nightmares.

?Now now Ryu-kun you?re doing quite a lot of speaking by not speaking right now. You can hide yourself from the world but before my eyes nothing is hidden.? 

?I?ve got nothing to say to you snake. If they have a problem with my screaming then I just won?t sleep anymore. Simple as that.? Ryuho crossed his arms and legs as he turned his head to the side in defiance to Raikiyo?s probing. Most wouldn't dare disrespect him but their relationship was different to say the least.

?Don?t be ridiculous it?s not that extreme of a problem. The other clansmen like to make mountains out of mole hills because you?re an outsider, even if you are on of my favorites.? The older Uchiha did something that really made Ryuho anxious he smiled as he called him ?one of ? his favorites. He knew that wasn?t necessarily a good thing, but he also noticed something. If Raikiyo came to his room under the pretense of checking on him because of complaints, then why was he brushing off the complaints, especially if he knew why people were complaining so much? Almost as if Rakiyo was reading his mind he began to speak:

?Well you see Ryuho I?ve got a top secret mission for you, and truth be told you are one of the few I trust with it. Truth be told the reason I?ve kept you on the sidelines is because I?ve had this particular mission in mind for you.? Ryuho said nothing as he stared intently at the leader of the Uchiha clan; it had been awhile since he had an assignment and suffice to say he was excited.

?As the leader of this clan it?s secrets are passed down to me from the two previous leaders before me. Today I will tell you about one of our secrets, today I will tell you the story of Zetsuei and the Priestess?.?


----------



## River Song (Dec 27, 2011)

*Arashi Sasayaku*

?No, I won?t give up!? Aoshi said as Arashi came near him. He had never looked so determined before. ?Arashi! My name is Shinomori Aoshi! Let?s train together and become as strong as no one else!!!? Aoshi shouted all happily.

Arashi shot him an incredulous look ?I get that you?rew determined but I would like to keep my hearing.? he said giving the boy a half-glare. ?If you want to train then we will train, but please, stop shouting because its already garnered us some unwanted attention.? Arashi said looking at the group of boys who were now approaching them.

?Oi, what the hell are you freaks doing here? one of the boys shouted pointing at Aoshi and Arashi. Arashi sighed, his feet sliding into a fighting stance ?Well we were going to use the field, but unfortunately you seem to be using, although you seem to be just sitting there, which you can do somewhere else can you not.?

?Well we can sit here if we what but you freaks aren?t getting to use it.? One of them snarled, Arashi frowned and took a kunai out of his pocket, "Well I guess we?ll have to take it then."

Sorry for the bad post I had to leave suddenly


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue shifted a little uncertainly as the silver and black wolves shared their own little back and forth. An animal kingdom war was the last thing Nue expected to come across. The black wolf's pack split up to deal with Nue and Moro with silver and black clashed in a titanic struggle.

One wolf leaped at Nue as he was considering what to do. If they were just animals protecting their territory, it seemed wrong to just kill them. Opting for non-lethal force, Nue guided the pouncing wolf's jaw over his head, using the animal's momentum to send it flying into a nearby tree. That was effective enough, but if all the wolves attacked at once, that tactic wouldn't work so well.

Nue dropped a fast dispersing smoke bomb in front of the encroaching wolves to slow their advance. In the midst of the thick haze, Nue formed a simple handseal...

The wolves fled as they felt the effects of Moro's genjutsu. Nue nonchalantly stood in the center of the clearing patch of smoke, indifferently watching the wolves scamper off, back into the forest.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "I think most of these people are going to use poison against her, just be caution on what type of object its your skin.Watch out for the arrows with the feathers on the end of it, it could mean any type of poison."



Nue's heart sank a little at the mention of poison. He felt like he had more than enough for the next 2 years. "Oh yay, poison..." Nue sarcastically muttered. He followed Moro deeper into the forest, stopping briefly while she examined a little shrine that they came upon. While Moro read, Nue's head moved about in an absent manner. Seeing but not seeing.

By Nue's reckoning, the inevitable happened. A flurry of poison tipped spears came raining down on Moro, Nue and the silver wolf.

_As expected..._

As the spears closed in on their targets, a large number of kunai came flying from the trees above. The kunai flew straight and true, colliding neatly with the spears that were destined to hit Moro and her wolf. The spears meant to strike her down were deflected, but those bound for Nue struck him perfectly, skewering him from all sides. He teetered for a moment, before dissolving like a mirage. The spears dropped over as their weight could not be supported by a bunshin.

High in the trees above, the real Nue looked on, puzzled. Even from his vantage point above, he could not see the attackers. Since he had thrown kunai to stop the spears aimed at Moro and her wolf, Nue was sure that he had given his position away.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 27, 2011)

*Shinomori Aoshi
*
?Oh, sorry about that. Sometimes I get very excited.? Aoshi laughed while scratching his head. He was very emotional and always talked the way he felt. Aoshi then looked around to see what kind of attention he had drawn and saw four blond kids heading towards them. His happiness had turned into excitement once again as he realized they were the same bullies. Aoshi was smiling and following them with his eyes. The boy had forgotten the bullies were here, but at that moment not only he wasn?t afraid of them he also wanted to show them that in an even fight he can beat them all.  

Aoshi looked at his friend to see how he was feeling. To Aoshi?s surprise his friend didn?t know them. It could mean that either Arashi had never come to this place before or he was born under a star if he managed to avoid those bullies until now. When the bullies got near the friends and started taunting them, Aoshi started clenching his fists preparing for revenge. But the bullies didn?t seem to recall Aoshi even though the last time they had met was about half an hour ago. And what was even stranger for Aoshi was the way of his friend doing business with bad people, although Aoshi himself preferred that way too when the bad person was unknown. But it seemed Arashi gave up on them and pulled a kunai out of his pocket as a signal to fight.

?Hey, isn?t that the same kid whose ass we have kicked earlier today?? One bully asked laughing after gazing at Aoshi for a minute. ?Oh yeah, it is. He must want some more.? The other answered also laughing. ?And this time he has brought a friend. What a loser.? The third said laughing too. ?Shut up you sissies! If you are so cool why don?t you fight me one on one?? Aoshi said smiling. He knew they would rise to the fly. Clan kids were too proud to be called cowards and do nothing to negate that. ?If you ask for it so badly, then it will be my pleasure to teach you a lesson.? The fourth one said laughing and stepped forth. He was the tallest out of all the blonds. ?But on one condition: If I win, you will never be able to even step into this place.? Aoshi?s opponent said and turned his head to see the reaction of his friends. ?And what will I get get if I win?? Aoshi was very happy and excited as never before. For the first time ever he was able to go one on one with one of the bullies that have been picking on him and his friends for the last 5 years. ?If you win?? The bullies laughed hysterically. ?Ok, ok, if you win, we will let anyone use these training grounds.? The bullies still laughed. 

?Arashi, I might not be able to use that fancy magic jutsu, but I?m hell of a fighter.? Aoshi said and charged towards the tall bully that was his opponent. Aoshi made a hand sign and an identical clone appeared next to him. Now there were 2 Aoshis running. He surprised the opponent for a second, but didn?t disconcert him since the opponent had seen Aoshi perform clone jutsu numerous times. As soon as Aoshis reached the opponent he kicked the clone making him disperse within a smoke. Aoshi was about to hit the opponent right to the stomach using the opening he had created via clone, but was knocked down by another bully and got his ass kicked once again by two of them while they said also laughing: ?There were two of you, so now there are two of us.? The opponent and his little helper continued kicking Aoshi while the other two were laughing at Aoshi.


No problem


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 27, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuho*​
_One Day Prior_

Ryuho sat there wide eyed as Raikiyo regaled him with the secrets of his adopted clan. He didn't really know what to think of it, in a way it was overwhelming to just have this task thrust upon him. However he knew he was being trusted to do something that his guardian could trust very few with. Ryuho had a debt to the Uchiha and begrudgingly to Raikiyo as well. But their was more to it than that. He was shown a scroll, but it was far more than that it was a clue... as the secrets of the scroll were revealed Ryuho felt the same bone chilling fear from his dream.  There was a picture of a figure, completely obscured in darkness with its head looking as though it was ablaze...

*Present *

Ryuho had managed to make it down the mountainous terrain of the Uchiha territory. He was wearing a somewhat tattered brown cloak that gave him the look of a wandering rogue. He had made sure not to wear any garb that would indicate his loyalty to the Uchiha clan; this mission was one that required stealth, a covert operation. The main problem with this mission was the fact that young Uchiha Ryuho had the worse sense of direction humanly possible and he had to find a village that was nigh impossible to discover by conventional means. The rumors of the Priestess of Pao village were pretty far reaching throughout the country. He thought they were simply myths until Raikiyo told him otherwise. As Ryuho had finally come to the end of the trail he was now at the stream that helped to bisect the Uchiha from other clans. His first order of business was to go to the nearest town or village and gain some intelligence on Pao village. The decision though was where to begin looking. The neighboring clans were not on good terms with the Uchiha especially given the war time atmosphere. However if he was going to complete his mission and find out the meaning behind his dreams, the Senju, the Fujibayashi, and the Aosuki would have to be his unwitting allies.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 27, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro had a feeling let his guard down or where he was right now, she saw a figuer appeared neared Nue. This person was female and had a a scythe in hands as she was about to beheaded Nue. To the wolf she looked like death herself, he was epecting someone that looked like the devil himself. Moro jumped upward to clash with the a scythe with her own sword. Moro had never fought with some one who used a scythe before, this female was better than Moro in kenjutsu. Moro lost her sword, as the scythe was coming down at her body to tear her own fleash as the silver wolf jumped up and use his claws to scratch the person in the back. 

The person dissapeared as only crows appeared,Moro showed them away as quickly as she could before the person wouldshow her face again and attacked them again. "Nue, hurry to the waterfall before this person bring her allies with her that lives with the animals in this village. I will back you up hurry." She let Nue go first and give him a head start to the waterfall. She ran after Nue as anything could upset the balance of this area and the animals. Moro felt a powerful gust of wind behind her and hit her as she went into a pond of water. The silver wolf loked around seeing nobody was around but shadows, he had a odd feeling that the women with scythe was still around here somewhere, as Moro heard a waterfall nearby. She was thinking did they finally made it to the waterfall or was it a illusion.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 27, 2011)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi landed next to the others. "Hmpf, what took you? Anyways we sill be going over genjutsu and how to notice you are under one. First off you will navigate this field while under the genjutsu. I will provide check points. If you fail to avoid these checkpoints you will have to repeat this course if we have not already deam you are still a loose cannon." The instructor put his hands together and a sound placed all the genin underneath a genjutsu. A forest replaced the field and all the genin entered one by one by themselves. Aoi noticed that the others disappeared and she felt overwhelmed by the forest. 'Well, time to move forward.' The forest was large and she could feel the effects of the genjutsu try to make her overlook the scenery. Vibrant colors above made the dull ground like nothing. 'It doesn't matter where this stufff is at. I will look everywhere.' She noticed the ground was not soaked in water like it had been and avoided that area. She was looking left to right and up and down when she noticed the forest vanished. 'What is going on?' Suddenly a ninja dressed in black was in the middle of the prarie with her. 'How did a ninja get past our instructors?' At that time she noticed that ninja brought out a kunai and began to run at her.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 28, 2011)

"Fugetsu Senju"

Fugetsu was running through the forest back to the Senju clan. "The evidence may be gone but I must get this information to Azuma". Fugetsu said continuing running. Fugetsu then let out a short laugh as he remembered how he used to call him lord Azuma. "I remember I thought just because a few jounin called him that I had to or I would get in trouble". He said laughing and scratching his head in embarrassment. 

As Fugetsu was running and not paying attention he was about to run into a big tree but quickly realized it at the last second. _"WOW"!!_ Fugetsu thought as he quickly stopped. "Now this is a big tree". Fugetsu said in a cheery way. "Maybe I can get a better view if I get to the top. I wonder how far away I am from the clan". As Fugetsu got to the top his eyes opened in shock.


"Its..Its to late the war started no way!!! Its to late to get this information to Azuma the war already happened!!" He said clenching his fist in anger. "I still have to try"! Fugetsu began running towards where he had seen the huge groups of ninja battling but quickly stopped as he heard a noise and hid behind a tree. 

_"What was that noise?"_

3 Uchiha genin were walking by. *"Okay come on guys are sensei told us to go and find in injured people. Thats all us genin can do for now....right now we are to weak to fight and we just began genin"* The girl from the group of three said.

Fugetsu felt anger in him. Uchiha. He smiled. Inexperienced Genin so close by him. He just wanted to kill them. _"The Uchiha once killed my parents in there older wars as the Senju clan and Uchiha clan had many battles...now this is my first step of getting rid of them!!!"_  Fugetsu made up his mind. Keep the information to him self and kill these Uchiha vermin!!!. 


Fugetsu waited for them to pass by the tree he was hiding behind. _"Now!"_ He thought. Fugetsu quickly made hand seals and used Earth Release: Tearing Earth Turning Palm. The ground rised up from below these genin and the ground sent them up. It stayed up waiting for them to land to crush them. But the three genin began to do a backflip in the air to escape. "Oh no you dont!!!" Fugetsu quickly made more hand seals and used plant hold jutsu. Plants and vines rose from the ground and followed them in the air.

2 of the genin pulled out kunai and caught through it. But one of them got caught by it and was pulled down to the ground. "HELP ME!!" Said the boy who looked the youngest of the group of genin. The team mates landed on a tree branch. *"No manaru!!"* the boy landed to the ground that was split apart. As he landed the ground that was sticking out slammed against him crushing him. The ground that was smashing him to bits had blood covered all over it.

"Whats wrong Uchiha never got in a real fight!!! Im going to enjoy putting a end in your plague in this world!!!"  Fugetsu said smiling with his wolf teeth. *"You bastard!!"* She said jumping at Fugetsu. Fugetsu did the same pulling out a kunai the same as a girl. Both kunai clashed but the other ninja who was fast quickly jumped and scratched Fugetsu on the shoulder. "Dammit!!" Fugetsu said holding the small wound on his shoulder. 

But the girl and Fugetsu were still clashing. There to kunai clashing and clashing that sparks were being made from it. "Your good but not good enough!!" Fugetsu quickly went for a swipe at her throat but she jumped back and Fugetsu was only able to cut off her bangs. 


"The way things are going I will kill you to right here right now!!" But then Fugetsu thought. _"Where did the other one go!"_ "Always look behind you!!" He said running at Fugetsu with a kunai. He was inches away from Fugetsu back but Fugetsu quickly countered with hiding like a mole technique. Fugetsu instantly went underground avoiding the stab to the back.

*"Come out of the ground now!!"*


"Damn my chakara. I know my stamina has improved since the fight with the killer but I am no stamina beast" Fugetsu said thinking underground.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 28, 2011)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

After receiving a tremendous beating from the bullies, Aoshi rolled on his back trying to regain consciousness. His eyes were wide open and his mouth was trying to catch a breath. One sorrow was coming from his right eye. He couldn’t feel anything but pain in his body, he couldn’t hear anything but tingle in his ears. He had never been so hurt before in his entire life. The light was shutting off in his vision. It didn’t take long until the boy couldn’t see anything but darkness…

_In Aoshi’s conscious:

An old man with a beard as long as his arms was sitting on a stump. In front of him was a fire that kept the old man visible in a total darkness. But within every second the light that was coming from the fire was fading and fading into total darkness. 

“Aoshi, what you think you are doing?” The old man said in a hoarse voice. Aoshi opened his eyes and found himself in a place he had never seen before. He looked around and saw the old man sitting next to him. Overjoyed to see the old man, Aoshi quickly opened his mouth: “Gramps, you…” But the boy was unable to finish the sentence as he was interrupted by the man who Aoshi referred to as Gramps. “How have you fallen so low, boy? You have always wanted to protect your friends, family and village. And now you use your powers for yourself? You promised me to use them for goodwill.” Aoshi lowered his head and was watching the ground. He wasn’t happy any longer to see Gramps, the man who taught Aoshi everything the boy now knew. He was sad for the decisions he had made recently and understood that he had to grow up. 

But yet Aoshi thought he made them for good reasons, so the boy tried to defend himself: “But other boys…” And again he was interrupted by Gramps: “I didn’t teach you more powerful techniques because I was afraid you would hurt other people. And it seems I had made a right decision of doing that.”_

_Back to the Real World_

“But they were hurting the weaker!!!” Aoshi shouted as loud as he could and made nurses come to his ward. The boy looked around and realized he was in a hospital. His left eye was bandaged along with his ribs. He didn’t know how much time had passed since the start of his hospitalization, but he knew what had to be done and couldn’t be delayed any longer. He got up of a bed and jumped from a window smashing it into smithereens. Few of them got into his left leg and arm making them bleed. But the boy didn’t mind the pain. He was going to do something what he should have done long time ago. As he was running from the hospital a couple of nurses tried to stop him by shouting, but were unsuccessful.

When he reached his home, it was already dark outside and the smithereens in his leg and arm were already gone. He put on white pants and black sleeveless shirt, took a backpack and left his home immediately. He was heading to another village in which the bullies that had beaten Aoshi up were living. “I should have used Genjutsu the first time I had met them. My friends and other villagers wouldn’t have gotten hurt if I had done something about them instead of playing dumb and forgiving them.” He said with a voice full of determination when he left his village and was halfway to another one.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 28, 2011)

Sumon said:


> *Shinomori Aoshi*
> 
> After receiving a tremendous beating from the bullies, Aoshi rolled on his back trying to regain consciousness. His eyes were wide open and his mouth was trying to catch a breath. One sorrow was coming from his right eye. He couldn?t feel anything but pain in his body, he couldn?t hear anything but tingle in his ears. He had never been so hurt before in his entire life. The light was shutting off in his vision. It didn?t take long until the boy couldn?t see anything but darkness?
> 
> ...




"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki was running. His chakara was replenished he was feeling healthy ever since that Hyuga mother healed him. He noticed his clothe was less itchy and was not stained in blood. He also noticed his hair had no more blood stains in it. "This feels good a perfect day for killing. I have not killed in so long I can feel the *blood lust!!!!* Ketsueki voice sounded more evil and demotic when he said blood lust. "AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! It is about time."


Ketsueki seen the heartbeats and blood flow of four boys. They were bullying a little girl. By the looks of it they stole her doll. The girl was crying. "Perfect I will kill the girl to!" Ketsueki said with a devilish smile. "Blood whip jutsu" Blood was pushing it self from Ketsueki finger tips. It was forcing its self out of Ketsueki skin. "Ahh I love the pain"! Blood busted out of Ketsueki finger and it then stopped and became hard and long like a whip. Ketsueki started swinging it around and finally swung towards the tallest bully. He was not trying to whip the boy but have the whip wrap around the boy neck. *"What the fuck"* One of the boys said as they seen there friend gagging as something that looks like hardened blood wrap around his neck. 

Ketsueki then pulled in the boy. "AHAHAHAHA look what I caught a fish that needs to be gutted!!" As the boy was pulled by the whip Ketsueki stepped on the boy back and began pulling the whip in a attempt to snap the boy neck. "Are you crazy you cant kill him!!" one of the other boys yelled. Ketsueki stopped and looked at the boy. "Your right he needs a much more painful death thanks for the idea AHAHAHAHA!!!" He laughed again. He then released the technique and the blood whip turned back to normal blood but stayed in the air. That blood then turned into needles made out of blood. "Blood needle technique" He said with a smile. around 25 needles was floating in the air. "I will have these needles pierce you in the most painful places that will kill you slowly"!! Ketsueki said with a smile.


As he was about to make the needles pierce the boys he seen heartbeats and blood flows from a distance. "A other boy...I will be right back I want to kill you all while you watch each other in pain. I will get the boy and kill him with you 5 okay!!  He said with a smile as he ran off. As soon as Ketsueki ran the boy who was being choked by the whip got up and coughed and ran away with the little girl following them in fear. Ketsueki glanced back and smiled. _"They cant hide from me I will find him but might as well kill this boy here"_ Ketsueki thought. "I think I will go with my original trick on this boy to make it easy for me to kill him." Ketsueki said with a smile.


Ketsueki sat down face first to the ground as hard as he could making his forehead bleed. He then began crying. But fake tears came out as Ketsueki was great at tricking people. Ketsueki awaited the boy to get near to check up on him and then strike.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 28, 2011)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Aoshi had been walking for about fifteen minutes and hadn’t seen or heard a single soul. It was so silent around that some could think it was the end of the world. But it wasn’t only the ground. Aoshi looked up and saw a full moon with tiny bright stars around it. It was the first time Aoshi had seen such a striking view. And even though it was night as dark as never before, the bright stars and round moon was illuminating the path that Aoshi was walking on to another village. But it wasn’t only the path that was illuminated. Aoshi’s pants were so white that they reflected the light thus making the boy a walking lighthouse for people. 

But suddenly Aoshi heard screams and shouting coming from a side. He stopped dreaming about the sky and pulled a kunai out of his back pocket. His guard was off all the time he had traveled making him an easy target at such a time, but not anymore. Now with a kunai in his hand he was as watchful as owls in the dark hunting for prey. 

“Maybe it was werewolves.” The boy had thought as the screaming stopped. He had heard the legends of half wolf half man wandering in the forests during full moon and killing everyone in his sight. “But no, they are not real, they do not exist.” Aoshi said silently encouraging himself to not be afraid and continue his mission. He also considered the screaming being a prank of his imagination. After all he had woken up in the hospital hours ago after receiving one hell of a beating. So Aoshi must had hit his head pretty hard too if he had lost his consciousness. After confirming that was the case since it had the most logical explanation Aoshi continued walking, but unlike before he did that very slowly. 

And after a few more steps he heard a sound similar to crying. Aoshi became even more cautious as he was moving very slowly towards the crying. He had his hands put together with kunai in them in case he had to defend himself. He also held his hands like that so he would be ready for a hand sign if he had to use a jutsu. Soon he saw a figure on the ground that apparently was making a sound of crying. Aoshi went even further and saw it was a boy with red hear by the ago of 11-13 who indeed was crying. He looked around to see if anyone else was there, but was unsuccessful to even see anything in such dark. But something wasn’t feeling right to Aoshi. 

He put the kunai back to his back pocket and put his hands together. Then he concentrated and stopped his chakra flow for a second just to release all of it instantly afterwards. Gramps taught Aoshi to break Genjutsu like that if ever gets attacked by one. But nothing had changed after doing the same ceremony two times. So Aoshi couldn’t let the red haired boy suffer any longer and came next to him. “Oi, why are you crying, what happened to you?” Aoshi said as he put his right hand on the red haired boy’s shoulder.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 28, 2011)

Sumon said:


> *Shinomori Aoshi*
> 
> Aoshi had been walking for about fifteen minutes and hadn?t seen or heard a single soul. It was so silent around that some could think it was the end of the world. But it wasn?t only the ground. Aoshi looked up and saw a full moon with tiny bright stars around it. It was the first time Aoshi had seen such a striking view. And even though it was night as dark as never before, the bright stars and round moon was illuminating the path that Aoshi was walking on to another village. But it wasn?t only the path that was illuminated. Aoshi?s pants were so white that they reflected the light thus making the boy a walking lighthouse for people.
> 
> ...




As Ketsueki was crying he heard a voice. While his face was on the ground he let out a slight smile and then got up sniffing with tears in his eyes and a sad face. 

?Oi, why are you crying, what happened to you??


Ketsueki was thinking. _"How can manipulate this kid if I play my cars right"_

"Four...four boys beat me up and left me here......can you help me find them"? Ketsueki asked innocently. Ketsueki said dusting him self and wiping the blood of his forehead. "They went that way..."  Ketsueki said again but even more innocently. Ketsueki said walking a few steps in that direction. He then decided that the boy was not observant and decided to gather blood while traveling. 

_"Blood tears jutsu"_ Ketsueki thought in his head

As Ketsueki was waiting for the boys response to help find the four boys he then began crying one drop of blood after crying 5 normal tears. He would switch eyes where he would cry blood so the boy would not notice. Every 6th tear would be a blood drop from one of the eyes. Ketsueki began crying more to pick up the paste.

_"So I will gather enough blood to kill the boy while he has his back turned"_

Ketsueki said making each blood drop quickly float in his hand. "Well mister?" Ketsueki said in a helpless and innocent way.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 28, 2011)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

The crying boy was a mere kid with a wound on his forehead. "Four...four boys beat me up and left me here......can you help me find them?" The kid said and got Aoshi thinking. _“Could it be the very same bullies?”_ He thought and was about to answer the kid’s question, but he started giving it second thoughts. The screams he had previously heard were several, not just one. And the place that the screams were coming from was rather far from here. It didn’t make sense. On top of that what a kid by the age of 11-13 and four more could have possibly be doing at such a late night at such a place far away from the village.

"They went that way..." The kid kept talking, but Aoshi wasn’t ready to answer yet. He was still putting pieces of puzzle in his head. The kid himself didn’t look dangerous, but neither did he look innocent. The kid seemed to be eager about finding his ‘attackers’ instead of wanting to go home. And it finally hit him like a bolt of lightning that the kid was not a victim. Aoshi thought the kid was being used by someone more powerful to fulfil someone’s sick desires, by someone who was a ninja just like Aoshi. The kid probably was a subordinate of the perpetrator that was to blame for those screams. So Aoshi had to be extra careful and help the people whose screams he had heard previously. But he couldn’t simply attack the kid, his master would probably retreat and Aoshi would never be able to catch the perpetrator. So Aoshi had to play along…

When the kid stepped a few steps, Aoshi found himself facing the kid’s back. So using the momentum, Aoshi formed a few hand signs just in case if he was attacked and said: “Of course I will help you. You have nothing to worry about, you are safe now. Please, lead the way.” A smile appeared on Aoshi's face as he started following the kid very slowly with a kunai in his right hand. The whole time Aoshi tried to stay behind the kid and never show his back to him.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 28, 2011)

Moro said:
			
		

> "Nue, hurry to the waterfall before this person bring her allies with her that lives with the animals in this village. I will back you up hurry."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue nodded gravely before dashing off deeper into the forest. He spared a glance over his shoulder to check that Moro was following ok. They were in very dangerous territory here and the protectors of the forest showed no signs of relenting in their attacks.

_I hope this mission is worth it... it seems like you need a whole platoon to survive this place..._

As Nue thought this he looked over his shoulder again to see how Moro was doing. To his horror she was no longer behind him. He came skidding to a crouching halt as he rapidly scanned his view left and right, looking for some sign of movement in the undergrowth. There was no sound that she was close by either.

_Shit! That was amateur..._

Nue wanted to call out but he didn't dare, not knowing where the protectors currently were or if they had a bead on him. Nue softly exhaled, using the deliberate act to calm himself. Moro was capable. If she were in imminent danger or engaged in battle, Nue would see the signs, he just had to... be observant. Nue chuckled in his mind as he remembered those as among the last words Makaan had said to him before he left on this adventure.

_Che, even when he's not here the old man is still schooling me..._

Nue slipped into the shadows, stalking through the forest like a pathfinder. Wherever Moro was, he would find her.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 28, 2011)

Sumon said:


> *Shinomori Aoshi*
> 
> The crying boy was a mere kid with a wound on his forehead. "Four...four boys beat me up and left me here......can you help me find them?" The kid said and got Aoshi thinking. _?Could it be the very same bullies??_ He thought and was about to answer the kid?s question, but he started giving it second thoughts. The screams he had previously heard were several, not just one. And the place that the screams were coming from was rather far from here. It didn?t make sense. On top of that what a kid by the age of 11-13 and four more could have possibly be doing at such a late night at such a place far away from the village.
> 
> ...




"Ketsueki"


?Of course I will help you. You have nothing to worry about, you are safe now. Please, lead the way.?

Ketsueki held in a smile after hearing that. Little by little the boy was unaware that Ketsueki was using a technique to gather blood from a technique that causes him to cry blood. But Ketsueki disguised the amount of blood drops by changing the order of tears. The first 5 tears are normal tears but the 6th is a blood drop. The blood all went on Ketsueki hand. He had a handful of blood. "The four boys....they were all blonde and they had a girl hanging out with them. The girl she is tough so if you seem them kill the young girl. She may act helpless but she is really evil." Ketsueki said while keeping the innocence in his voice.


Ketsueki smiled. He had finally gathered two handful of blood. _"Time for my plan to start. The key concept is innocence. To seal the deal I will make him believe that im not the bad guy even though how good my performance is"_


Ketsueki began to slowly but suddenly move the blood he gathered. He made the blood fly by a tree undetected. The blood transformed to needles. He then shot them straight at him self and the other boy. "Get down its the enemy!!" The boy said as he pushed the other boy down making all the blood needles go straight over the to boys heads. 


"What do we do we were attacked!!!"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 28, 2011)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

The  ninja dashed at her kunai in hand. 'I have to protect myself!' She took out a windmill blade which made the other jump back out of fear. 'There must be a eason why this person is here. My clan has nothing to offer in supplies, land, and even if we were invaded we could not protect ourselves. We just won't fight. It would be just a waste of time for anyone..' At that time the ninja dashed at her with two kunai striking at her. She defelected with unravled balde a couple of times then forced him back by opening the blade to its true form. 'Even if a ninja would show up all of our instructors would come and notify us to convine to the council room where we will decide what to do for the next month. At that time they would be gone. Its not like this is the first time this has happened... Wait. So this should be a test.' "Stop attacking!" "HMPF! This is far too soon for any youngling to see through this attempt to test them. Let alone a wild one... I will have to notify the council about thhs one." "You decided to give up? Well to bad. I am not like the others of this village. I will not sit back and get invaded over and over again. This is the first defensive strike we will do." 'Fool!' She threw the windmill blade and had another hidden underneath its shadow. The ninja threw his windmill blade in a vertical position to intercept them. In a clang both all blades flew in opposite directions. 'Now is my chance!' Aoi controlled the windmil blades with the metal strings. She made them fly past the other ninja and come back around to create a metal strimg loop. "Nice, what?" He turned and felt the ties wrap him up. The blades stabbed into the ground and she pulled out two kunai. "Wait. Don't kill me! Please!


----------



## Kenju (Dec 28, 2011)

*Diarmu Duihan - Purity Mission*



> Purity
> Client: Miki
> Rank: D
> Reward: 7+1p----> 5,000 ryo
> Description: Um...Um...Can you please send this to someone name Kai? He lives in the farmlands of the forest...And when you do come back can you please bring back a Magic Red Flower...ITS NOT REALLY MAGIC...Its um...Very red...Bright red...



After taking a look at the the wrinkled paper of ink, the red-haired boy slides it into his pocket. The paper is in the unprofessional condition because of the person that originally had it. That person isn't here right now, but it dosen't matter to the young boy here. Diarmu Duihan, in his other hand he holds a folded that letter that looks more taken care of rather than the other piece of paper. What comes into Diarmu's mind is that she didn't give a rat's ass about what she was getting him, but the person that get's this letter must be pretty special.

It's within his grasp to check and see, however he dosen't care for such trivial things. He wasn't being nice and sincere, because he surely wasn't that type of person. It's just doing that would be pointless, similar to this mission. It wasn't exactly a very exciting mission, actually it sounds pretty boring. He couldn't find any other suitable substitutes, so this is the best he could do.

Besides, the payment for his services wasn't too bad. It was best to get this over with a figure out what to do with the war at hand. For some strange reason, a sharp pain pierces through his brain like needle once he thought of the word, 'war'. As if it were a bug, he takes no real notice of the pain. What he has to do is make it through this mission....and probably get some sleep.

Steel flies through the air at a fast speed, but that's nothing. The targeting shuriken are disposed of by fast reflexes and the quick movement of the black spear in Diarmu's hand. "Is throwing kunai and shuriken the only thing you ninja are good for?" as Diarmu says this facing the opposite direction, blood seems to move faster through his body and his bones seem to want to jump out. His yellow eyes scan the tree were the attack supposedly came from by that dastardly shinobi. "Actually, we can do a lot more," the voice moved directly from behind him.

Diarmu along with the spear swung around horizontally, making a half-circle in motion. The body he had hoped to have decapitated isn't there and so isn't the head he hoped to see flying off. A human body bursts through the ground below, almost like a fish jumping out of the water. Having experience with catching such creatures, Diarmu's move is quicker. Just as the body rises of completely only a foot away from him, the spear-man's sandals slam into the stranger's chest.

Whoever the person is, is knocked onto the grass like a dog. Catching a good glance of the enemy,  he makes sure to fill that face with black holes of death. "Thanks" the boy says as he raises a familiar letter in his hand. Just as Diarmu sees it, he checks his own hand a notices that the letter of paper in his hand is gone. Diarmu curses as he steps in to kill, You!!!!, before he can though, the thief rolls off his back and flips a few feet away.

"Sorry pal, this mission is mine," the brown-haired punk stated before dashing off into the forest. Most likely heading to deliver the letter. The aura of anger can be seen around Diarmu, yet he can't help but feel the sensation of excrement. "Maybe this won't be so boring after all. You won't get far, you bastard. Hunting is my field of expertise! " with the grin of a shark and the light of wild joyfulness in his eyes, the Hunter bends his knees and launches himself into a chase.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 28, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro pulled herself out of the pond and back to dry land. "Howl, my friend. One long howled is different from the pack in this forest. I hope Nue get the hint of the wolves, then we will track gim doqn first than come back to the waterfall." The silver wolf nods and let out a long picericing howl from where their postion was now. Moro had a bad feeling in her veins about Nue for the moment. The silver wolf nudge Moro to go to him, to Moro he could take care of himself. "Pick up the scent that girl could be after him right now and he could need some back up. Another thing the sun is setting right now." The wolf looked up to the sky as it was red for another day ahead of them and a lighter shade of red than the sharigan. The silver wolf sniffed the air to picked up Nue's scent and took off Moro followed behind, with the lone howl of one wolf.

"You are dead human" the women was saying to Nue as she stood behind him in the shadows. "You girlfriend is a dead beat for leaving you behind like that to never return." She raise her sythe to attack Nue in a kenjutsu as her sythe was cover in poison. As she made a few handseals to make a wind projectile to too see if Nue could dodge it or not. She called out a few caws like crows to come forth. These crows attack Nue with their sharp beaks and claws. She was on her guard waiting for Nue to attack her. She learn from her animals that this guy was not a high rank ninja but not a ordiarny one either. She was thinking as she heard the howls of the single wolf and know what it said and shrug him off to not locate Nue nor her. She growled like a tiger to send a few tigers after the silver wolf and Moro to attack and killed them, she was thinking to see what that little chicked could stand in a single fight by herself as she took on Nue.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Erza Hozuki]
> 
> *Erza calmly awaited his answer, fine either way he took it. She hadn't gotten in a serious fight in some time, so maybe that was the best answer. However this guy was the leader of the Aosuki's, and if she remembered correctly they mastered in the lightning element; she'd be at a disadvantage. However Rokuto finally spoke his answer, as he said:
> 
> ...



" Think there?s no other way "the blue haired man spoke getting ready for the incoming battle between the head of the Hozuki clan and him. Although it was not the outcome he desired due to the situation they were in, he was already getting goosebumps just by the idea of fighting this woman in front of him, someone well known among the leaders of the shinobi clans not only because of her skills but the fact that she got to that place at such a young age. Some memories of the fights he was part of when he was younger were coming to his mind making Rokuto to feel excited.

" Let?s start this then "a wild smile in his mouth and a fiery look in his eyes appeared, his insanity taking over his brain already as he saw better not to hold back or a mere mistake could cost his life. Unsheathing his sword which goes by the name of " God Eater ", he moved his right foot in front, waiting some moments before he could start, he commented" Better this be funny, Erza "he said and then using his left foot he launched himself against the Hozuki.

In a second he was already in front of her launching a diagonal swing from bottom up followed by a new horizontal one aiming for the head be it his attacks landed or not, he retreated his sword for a second before launching a thrust going for the heart of the red-haired woman.


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2011)

*Koe*

She brushed the hair that ran down her face as she wrote reports of her activities with the Aosuki boy on a scroll. Something like a journal or a dairy, that kept the young priestess secret wishes and dreams, only to be rip out and burned in front of the young girl eyes. It was a way of shutting down the system making the knowledge known that whatever dream or hope that they had was nothing more than a piece of tangible paper.

It can be rip apart and burned, so why risk it?

Why risk feeling that pain of having something like that crushed in front of your eyes? Koe finally dropped the ink brush as she looked up at the ceiling as she felt the power of the words she wrote down. This was the life she was born into and this was the job that she accepted. Koe looked down rubbing her fingers over the dry ink.

These were all the things that was denied to her in life, the curosity that would never be filled, and so on and so forth. Koe glided her hands over the paper and ripped the revealing scroll paper perfectly. In her hands was everything that she dreamed and hoped for....

Koe crushed that paper and clutched it to her chest letting her chakra take form. A green flame caught the paper, Koe motioned her hands out and watched the paper burn right in front of her eyes. She dropped the paper and watched as the scroll turned into black ash. Koe watched as everything was gone before her eyes before turning her eyes towards the door.

"It has been done." Koe said to the door knowing full well that someone was out there

"Good, I hope that this shines light on the life that you were born into, and the path that has been sat out in front of you." Nehi voice said from the other side, Koe said nothing but only walking towards the door and placing her hands on it.

She could feel Nehi on the other side, the woman she called sister, mother, and another form of herself. A perfect copy filled with everything Koe hoped to become, Koe could feel Nehi chakra radiating from the other side of the door as she placed her hands on it. She received a shocked that relaxing her body...

"Koe..." Nehi had called out, "....Don't worry me...."

Koe placed her face on the screen door, "Forgive me...Nehi, I....I thought I needed more but in truth as long as you are here..." Koe voice trailed off, "I am happy..."

The warmth that Koe received from the door vanished as it slid open, revealing the woman that Koe admired. That she wanted to be so badly...Koe looked down not wanting to meet the eye of the woman she had betrayed. But she felt the woman come closer wrapping her arms around the girl, hugging her tight.

"I forgave you a long time ago Koe..." Nehi said as she stroked Koe's long dark blue hair, the moment seemed to last forever as Koe melted in her teachers arms. Her eyes felt watery as she buried her face in her teacher's shoulder,  Nehi didn't say anything but only smiled at the young girl...

"...Forget about that young Aosuki..." Nehi said, "There are people who want you to protect them...Who need you...Koe, I trust you to do the right thing this time."

"Of course...." Koe said as she didn't release her grip on her teacher

"Nothing will come in the way of my duties."

The smell of earth disappeared from the girl's nose, the scent of the Aosuki was now overwhelmed by the scent of jasmines and other flowers that Koe couldn't put her hand on...

She will never forget this scent nor will she ever betray Nehi's trust again...


----------



## Olivia (Dec 28, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> " Think there?s no other way "the blue haired man spoke getting ready for the incoming battle between the head of the Hozuki clan and him. Although it was not the outcome he desired due to the situation they were in, he was already getting goosebumps just by the idea of fighting this woman in front of him, someone well known among the leaders of the shinobi clans not only because of her skills but the fact that she got to that place at such a young age. Some memories of the fights he was part of when he was younger were coming to his mind making Rokuto to feel excited.
> 
> " Let?s start this then "a wild smile in his mouth and a fiery look in his eyes appeared, his insanity taking over his brain already as he saw better not to hold back or a mere mistake could cost his life. Unsheathing his sword which goes by the name of " God Eater ", he moved his right foot in front, waiting some moments before he could start, he commented" Better this be funny, Erza "he said and then using his left foot he launched himself against the Hozuki.
> 
> In a second he was already in front of her launching a diagonal swing from bottom up followed by a new horizontal one aiming for the head be it his attacks landed or not, he retreated his sword for a second before launching a thrust going for the heart of the red-haired woman.



*[Erza Hozuki]

*He unsheathed his sword, and in a flicker of a instant he appeared before her. It seemed as though he had intended to slash her diagonally; although this was useless as she was basically made out of water. She however didn't want to lead onto this so she backed up, dodging the slash by blocking it with her sword in her right hand. 

However he quickly switched his aiming, as he aimed for her head. She brought up her left hand which held her other sword. Moving her head slightly to the right she barley dodged the blade as it scraped across her sword. She had noticed that it had sliced her cheek slightly, and a bit of water spilled; but she hoped that he didn't notice.

Finally he made a strike towards her heart. She quickly brought up her to block the attack, and for a minor second it held the enemies sword in place. She tried snapping the blade between her two swords, however instead her blades were the ones that broke and his sword continued to her heart.

The sword had stabbed her straight and clean. If she were any normal person this would have been a death stab, but she wasn't exactly normal. She kicked his arm up, sending the blade up from her heart and out her shoulder. She quickly backed up as she looked at the man.

_'He's quick, but not only that he's skilled. That sword however...how did it not break? That strategy always works to break my opponents weapons, however this time it destroyed my weapons. What's going on here?'

_She dropped her two swords; broken blades were nothing but useless in this battle. Taking a quick look at the sky she noticed the sun had been directly above them, meaning it was roughly noon. None of her armors would give her any boosts at the moment, except for _that_ one; which she swore she would never use again.

"Rokuto Aosuki; that sword is surly something special, especially to destroy two of my blades like that. Regardless I think we should put all excuses aside; screw the Uchiha, screw the Senju, forget about any alliances we have made. We will fight this out to fulfill our bloodlust if battle, nothing more and nothing less. Now the real fight will begin!"

Erza quickly made the tiger hand seal and lifted her left arm as she said:

"Hidden Mist Technique."

The area quickly filled with mist and she didn't have a second to spare. She reformed the tiger handseal and made a water clone. As it formed she ran around in a circle towards the Aosuki, having the water clone run around the other direction in the same semi circle formation. At the same time as they separated she yelled:

"Water Style: Water Gun Technique!" 

As the two of them ran in a semi circle formation they shot water bullets into the middle, as she was certain that the Aosuki had been there.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
_~Not even close~_

"_Even after the amount of training I've done today, I'm not even close to activating my eyes...._" A 15 year old boy walked down a crowded area in the marketplace of a simple town he usually passes by to get home. Noctis thought about what Ignis had said to him, "_The only way to unlocking your eyes is to realize your true goal. The goal in which you strive for in your life._" Those words had bugged him since due to the fact his goal was to protect his people and lead his clan and he still can't seem to unlock his clan's dojutsu. At least that was what he thought it was and what his mother wanted. His mother's last wish then echoed in his head, "_Take care of your own and those you love._"

Noctis had looked at his hand with the black leather, fingerless glove and clenched his fist during his thoughts. People were passing by him and no one seemed to recognize him being an important figure from the Ranen clan. This was relieving to him, since it would mean that there is a less chance of him encountering Bounty hunters. Noctis deeply thought about what he is going to do about realizing his true goal. 

He didn't have a true goal made by himself, but something he thought was entrusted to him by his mother. Maybe he had interpreted his mother's words wrong. "_No... that can't be it... Maybe it has to do with the people I love... Am I restricting myself to protecting those only in my clan?_" Noctis sighed and stopped thinking about it any further. He looked at the sky and saw that the sun was setting. "_Ignis and Gladiolus.... It would be annoying to see them get worried about me coming back late..._" Noctis focused now on getting back home.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2011)

*Rokuto*

" Kekeh, than you! actually aside from my godson and his sister, this is the thing I am proud the most of "he said after hearing Erza praising his sword, also he himself acknowledged that what she said was true,  in that moment they weren?t fighting for useless things, lust for blood and excitement was what was driving them from the very moment the battle started. As he got caught in the middle of the terrain filled with the thick mist, it was sure that he should not be able to see properly in such conditions but....even mist like that was not a problem, such mist was giving him some kind of advantage as well and she would find out soon enough.

Closing his eyes he started to relax his body, being an experienced fighter allows him to fulfill the condition of his body to use the shadow step faster then any other person. Once he was done, he heard the sound of something coming against him at great speed, both at the same time. Using the body replacement technique, he just left his coat as it was reached by both water bullets " _She is fast but....You have never fought against an Aosuki before "_those were his thoughts, his presence now gone by the effect of the Shadow step and his eyes useless because of the mist but he still had his nose and ears to make up for it. 

Using his nose to detect where Erza and her clone were, he jumped backwards leaving enough space for both women to be a target and making hand seals"_Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique "_ without speaking not to reveal his location, after all....he was a silent assassin as well. The fireballs with shuriken inside them were immediately launched everywhere in front of Rokuto who stayed with his guard up in case he had to use chakra to control the route of some of them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 28, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuho*
_Failure_​
The young ward of the Uchiha clan had settled on trying to elicit information on this Pao village from the Fujibayashi clan. They were for all intents and purposes "neutral", a concept the other Uchiha detested and thought to be somewhat cowardly. However Ryuho reserved nothing but respect for them, they weren't like the Senju or Aosuki they just wanted to use jutsu for a different more altruistic reason. Their was nothing inherently wrong in that as long as they didn't side with enemies of the Uchiha.

The people of the Fujibayashi territory nearest to the Uchiha were very hospitable people, not even questioning Ryuho's cover story as a young monk wishing to find the Priestess in order to study under her. They were even nice enough to give him supplies for his travels and pointed him in the proper direction.

Rumor had it that the Priestess of Pao was at the very center of the warring clans conflict, however it was strange to think that such a place could be right there in front of all the clans. The stories of the Priestess were well considered half local legend, half national myth, even the Uchiha with their Sharingan could not find her village. That was part of the reason Ryuho was chosen he wasn't Uchiha by blood nor did he posses the Sharingan.

"Raikiyo is quite the out of the box thinker sending me on this fool's errand considering no Uchiha has ever found this place, but even when pointed in the right direction this place is impossible." He lamented aloud as he felt like it was about time to tear out his jade colored hair. Ryuho had been scouring the "middle ground" of the Senju, Fujibayashi, Aosuki, and Uchiha clans for half the day with not so much as a single person anywhere in sight. It was just a bunch of trees and wildlife, actually he had gone in a circle and got turned around quite alot. He was marking different trees in order to help him map out a path and well it wasn't working.

Ryuho slumped down beneath one of the trees he had marked having walked in a circle for the umpteeth time for only Kishi knows how long. He didn't want to go back home having failed the people that took him in, even after knowing his sins Raikiyo still welcomed him with open arms. As Ryuho began to feel himself thinking warmly of his guardian it popped into his head;

"It's his god damn fault I'm doing this anyway. Why the hell would the masochist make me do something he knows is absolutely impossible. I'm not even a real Uchiha..."


----------



## Olivia (Dec 28, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]

*She had eventually met up with her clone after the assault had finished. Was he done for? No, there was no sound from him, not even a single breath. He had managed to get away, but where did he disappear to? Before she could continue to think she had noticed a red haze coming towards her. Obviously a fire attack, but it was hard to see exactly where it had been coming from due to this mist.

She and her clone jumped back, and they both successfully dodged the first fire ball. Although along with it came a shuriken, slicing the clone through it's mid section, making it fall back into water. There were three more fire ball jutsus' coming straight for her, so she had to be careful. She continued to jump back, and the next fire ball hit a tree straight next to her, colliding the shuriken along with it. The following two were close behind, as the next one crashed right in front of her, with the shuriken rebounding and slicing her neck slightly. Next came the following one which came straight at her, however she couldn't see it. The mist had been so thick it even clouded the color. It slammed straight into her body sending her back into the tree. Luckily for her though she didn't accumulate much damage due to being made out of water. 

Her armor however had been burnt, and the shuriken was lodged straight into her chest plate. She made a single handseal and the mist slowly disappeared. She was clearly at the disadvantage in this situation; that Aosuki can do well without sight, unlike most other shinobi, that was a shock.

She quickly pulled out a scroll and waved it all around her body, creating a cloud of smoke. The smoke quickly vanished and it was evident that she had no clothes on as of then. However she quickly grabbed a different scroll and waved it across her body, and another white cloud of smoke appeared, and out from it appeared a black armor with bat wings. She smiled as she held her sword:

"You're lucky the time of day isn't night; if it had been then this Black Winged Armor would have been over kill. However for now I'll have to suffice with toying you for a bit."

She dashed towards the currently revealed Aosuki and as she appeared infront of him she threw the sword up into the air. She quickly brought her leg up to roundhouse kick the man in the face. The sword came spinning downwards and she caught it with her left hand, swinging it inwards, trapping the Aosuki from the left and the right.


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2011)

Koe

"Prove to me...."

Koe looked up at her teacher, who was looking into the distance, Nehi eyes were focused on the barrier, it seemed someone was coming to close to where they reside. The young ones were in control of guiding them away, it was because by time they reach their high teens their lives are dedicated for the protection of the forest and the village. And also by that time they will know that the outside world was too cold for those in the barrier to live...

"Prove to me that you can do your job." Nehi said, "That no one from the outside can influence you from the path that was laid for you."

Koe looked up to her teacher and smiled as she nodded her head. Koe stepped forward away from her teacher, closer and closer to the barrier, when she looked around to see her teacher looking at her. Like a mother would do a child when they stepped out of the nest. Koe smiled at her teacher before nodding her and turning around....

It was time to do her job.

Koe stepped outside of the barrier, she could feel the chakra of all the priest and priestess that resides in Pao giving her the go ahead. Once her feet touched the ground, Koe looked back being greeted by nothing but forest. She looked forward and began to follow the signs of chakra that was bothering the villagers.

Knowing the forest like the back of her hand, it didn't take long for Koe find the boy. She turned to him, her head slightly bowed as she looked at him...

"Are you lost traveler?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2011)

*Rokuto*

As the mist disappeared the Aosuki kept looking at whatever his attack effects were, a pleased look in his eyes as he saw Erza was going to get a bit more serious. Stopping the shadow step because of the lack of sense it would be to use it without something to cover him from sight he whistled at the red-haired woman who was naked in front of him. Waiting fro her next move, Rokuto smiled at the new outfit and how she boasted a little about how the man was lucky of not been fighting during night. Then she attacked trying to trap him from both sides.

Using his own sword and his arm, he stopped the sword with sword and the leg of the red-haired woman with his arm although he was shaken a little by the strength" You are good....Also you have a nice body right there "he said animated though his eyes were looking kinda insane" But don?t you think you are underestimating me? "he said and ducked, the sword slicing a bit of his hair showing that he barely escaped the attack.

Once he was down, Rokuto used his sword slicing horizontally then came up with and uppercut and finally jumped backwards to gain distance between them." Seems I have to get serious? nah better do it until you get serious too "he announced before before sprinting in towards the Hozuki. One of his hands getting electrified because of the Lightning Palm jutsu he activated; his sword in the other hand in order to counter any movement from her sword. Stopping some centimeters from her, the Aosuki directed his palm towards her stomach ready to shock her with his lightning technique.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 28, 2011)

*[Erza Hozuki]

*He was able to effectively dodge the combo successfully, however she had him finally on the retreat. This moment didn't last for long as he used his sword as a distraction, although this worked as it made Erza jump backwards to increase the distance between the two. Following that attack he seemed to do some strange electric jutsu with his hand. This bothered her, knowing that if she were to get hit then that would be bad.

As the Aosuki drew closer she spun the blade in the air once again, and caught his sword with her left hand. Afterwords she caught her sword with her right and blocked the incoming attack by deflecting the hand, preventing it from touching her. 

"Damn, that's one sharp sword you've got there."

The sword however, as time passed, continued to cut through her hand.  Not that it hurt her, just that eventually her hand will turn completely  into water and her grip on the sword would be nonexistent, so she had  to do this quick. She then proceeded to twirl her left hand which had been holding his sword, hoping to make him at least slightly unbalanced. Afterwords she flipped the sword around in her right hand, so it'd be facing Rokuto's abdomen; and with that she struck forward.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 28, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuho*
_Like Guardian Like Ward_​
Ryuho sat there knees inward and head bent down as he lamented his failure to find Pao Village. This was his chance to finally give back to the Uchiha to be a help to their cause but instead he was going to let them all down, even after Raikiyo had trusted him with that secret. 

*CRINKLE*

The sound of blades of grass being bent back and stepped on invaded his ear drums. The sound was getting closer and closer, slow moving and soft, it was not an animal it was a person... For hours he had wandered this forest and not a single human being had passed, but now? Was his fortune changing. He looked intently in the direction of the footsteps. Soon the feminine form of a young lady could be seen in the distance. Her head was bowed down as she approached him slowly, but he could see her yukata, it was a beautiful flowery pattern. Being a hotblooded male teenager well the yukata wasn't the only thing that Ryuho noticed was beautiful, no the girl was stunning.

"Are you lost traveler?"

He must have looked like quite dull sitting there looking up at her bewildered that such a creature could exist in this world. Ryuho was much more into training than he was into girls so he didn't really know what to say. He didn't even know if this girl was the priestess. Gathering his wits about him he began trying to speak as softly as he could;

"Why yes I am. I heard stories of a priestess who can heal almost any ailment. I've been trying to find the village of Pao where she resides because I desperately need her help." Ryuho could feel something inside of himself beginning to twist and turn almost as if he were going to be sick. He looked at the beautiful maiden in front of him, his face stricken with distress, however inside he felt nothing but contempt for himself as he found himself becoming a bit more manipulative, a bit more like Raikiyo...


----------



## Kenju (Dec 28, 2011)

*Diarmu Duihan - Goodbye and Hello*

Two things landed on the ground underneath the night sky. One was Diarmu Duihan one was crouching down to one knee from the blow he had taken. Although he himself was the one that dealt the most blows. Along with him was the black-haired boy that landed to the earth like a rock. The land wasn't pretty at all, actually from the looks of it, this guy might have just broke some of his bones from that fall.

I didn't matter if the fall killed him or not, because Diarmu was going to make sure he was dead. The look of victory was smeared clear across Diarmu's face. Like a winner coming to claim his prize, the hunter steps across the grass. Both the spear and the pole in his hand, only death lies ahead for his enemy. The red-haired boy stops just as he makes it to his downed foe.

A look of disgust is seen his eyes, along with sure confidence in his victory and skill. The pole is tossed aside like trash, it was only a one-time use. The black spear of death is held with both hands, pointed down at the victim that faces the dirt. Diarmu looks at the spear with a look of power, as if everything will be perfect once he does this. His eyes then slide down to the unfortunate soul that he was fated to meet tonight.

The long weapon is slightly raised and then like a hammer of death, drops it down without any remorse. A second after, he removes the weapon and looks at his work. The black-haired shinobi is emitting blood from his wound and mouth, like a plastic bag of water with a needle pierced through it, his fluids are spilling out. Reflecting upon this...Diarmu's teeth clench, almost drawing blood. Diarmu hates the shinobi, so why isn't he satisfied with what he's done!?

"DAMMIT!!!!!!" with a harsh yell that tears through the silence of the forest, he kicks the trash that he believes to be dead, into the nearby lake. It's getting worse every time.......

_The Next Day_...

A very pissed off Hunter steps out of an inn without paying. Actually, he was so angry from last night that he beat up a few of the workers that asked him to pay. He even kicked out the owners of a room that was already occupied. Anyone that looked at his direction seemed to receive a glare that said ''I'll kill you if you look at me again,''. Though it was unlikely since most of them were normal people, the same couldn't said for the shinobi that were in town.

Diarmu walked aimlessly through the streets of the town. He really didn't have a place to go, he was just walking and looking. He was trying to spot some shinobi he could ambush, but he was too distracted because of the frustration. It was like the two sides of his brain were arguing over what to do. He can only continuously mutter the words, "Dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit.". The words continue like a never ending train of anger and cursing. 

That was when he saw him, the boy entering the market place. Once Diarmu laid eyes upon the figure, his mouth slightly opened. The face, the clothing, the body, the duck-butt hair, all of it. Yes, Diarmu knew who that was and once he affirmed who that person was, his senses sharpened and his cool, but wild composure returned. "Well if it isn't the love of my life," Diarmu joked to himself as he kept steady eyes on the boy.

Diarmu followed the target that had been locked on. He walked behind people that were also heading that direction. Every so often he would walk over to a food stand and take a look at what was being sold. He would stop and ask for directions from a random person. He would move into a different street and meet the same street that the target had moved to.

He made sure to keep his killing intent under control. All to make sure he would not be seen by the target. The Hunter was doing what he did best, hunting and waiting patiently. All to take out that person of importance,

Prince Noctis Ranen....


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2011)

*Koe*

She looked at the boy as he expained himself, Koe looked at him sharply her eyes not giving him rest. She knew what her job was as a priestess but that didn't mean she trusted everyone that came her way asking for her hand. She learned that the hard way more than once, but still she had a duty to perform. And she promised her teacher that she will not fail not even once, this was her promise that she needed to keep.

But her eyes widen as she realized what he just said to her....

He knew Pao, Koe took a step back, how could anyone know about her village!? Koe felt something inside her tighten up with worry. But she kept her poker face on and took on her role, she was the priestess that was suppose to be guide those out of the forest.

Koe looked at him, "Pao...."she said not knowing how to respond to the boy, she didn't know that people knew that people knew about her village, "...Is off limits to all outsiders..."

That was the only response she could come up with...

Koe looked at him, "But as high priestess I don't turn down a hand in need...What is this aliment?"Koe asked


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuho*
_True Lies_​
Ryuho could feel his cheeks burn as the maiden before him threatened to burn a hole directly into his soul with her eyes. He tried to hold her gaze but he could not it was simply too embarrassing for him, but if he had kept his eyes locked on her he would have seen how he struck a nerve by mentioning the village "Pao".

He couldn't help but feel a bit down on himself as a simple girl had him devolving into some kind of shy schmuck when he was a proud honorary member of the mightiest clan in the country. If anything this girl should have been blessed that she was around him.

"Pao...Is off limits to all outsiders..."she said to him which now made him raise his eyebrow in confusion. So Pao really existed but outsiders were not allowed within it, however if it was somewhere in this forest obviously considering this girl's presence. If no one had found it, if not even Uchiha could find it... Just what the hell was going on with this village.

 "But as high priestess I don't turn down a hand in need...What is this aliment?"

Now it was Ryuho's turn for his eyes to widen. This girl had just straight out said she was the high priestess he had been searching for, this was something that completely caught him off guard. He wasn't expecting her to be the high priestess, maybe possibly a priestess but to be at the top of her field. Now it was decision time, he wasn't sure how to continue. She looked like a simple girl, smaller than him, their was no way she could be a warrior or stand on equal footing with him in a fight. He could just take her right now couldn't he? But their had to be more to this girl, she looked no older than him but she was the High Priestess.

_"What would Raikiyo do..."_ He couldn't believe the thought had popped into his head but honestly this was not what he did. Ryuho thought he would be using some old hag to get to his goal, not this girl...

"I've lost my memory..."The words just sort of slipped out naturally. When lying the best thing to do was to try to be as truthful as you can be so it's easier to fill in the blanks. Raikiyo had taught him that much about the art of deception.

"All I can remember is my name everything else is gone. I want to know where I come from, if I have any family, or if I have anyone for that matter.  Can you help me?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 29, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As Noctis walked through the town, the number of people lessened and lessened until he was out of the town. Looking at the town's entrance reminded him of a certain person he was with a few days ago. A certain person, named Elle Aurum, whom he had made friends with, something he thought to never have. "_Should I visit her? Or would that seem uncomfortable for her?_" Noctis crossed his arms while thinking. "_No point... I'd rather get home safely than do unnecessary things.._" 

The Prince continued on walking into until he reached a vast open green field. There was wind present and it blew his hair majestically through the air. Noctis stopped for a second and sat down to rest on the grass. "_I'm going to be late anyways, so there would be no point to rush back._" The boy sighed and did not seem to have any concern for anything at all.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 29, 2011)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

Aoshi’s eye twitched when he heard the boys were blond. _“No way.”_ He thought as his hand started shaking a little. He didn’t think about a little girl that the kid was talking about, everything that was in his mind were thoughts about the blond boys. He kept thinking about them, but couldn’t believe it. What were the odds of the same boys, the same bullies that kept terrorizing Aoshi and his friend for years, now would be the victims? 

"Get down its the enemy!!" The kid shouted, but Aoshi didn’t listen to the kid and was just moving slowly after the kid while in his mind he was thinking about the bullies. Fortunately for Aoshi, the kid pushed Aoshi saving his life. Aoshi, being on the ground next to the kid that he did not trust, looked around with his wide eyes. He did not see the attack until the kid had pushed him. _“What am I doing in the middle of a night at a place like this?”_ Aoshi thought as he was lying on the ground while the fear little by little started overwhelming him. 

He finally realized he was making the biggest mistake of his life that could end his life. If that happened, all of Aoshi’s dreams would be gone along with the dreams of his village’s people that Aoshi was so eager to save. He knew he had to do something in order to survive. Aoshi was no match for the perpetrator who probably single-handedly defeated the bullies. Aoshi himself barely could beat the bullies one on one. Plus the attack he had just witnesses… There was no way Aoshi could avoid that during such a dark night. And the only choice he saw was running, running far from this place as fast as possible.

Aoshi stood up from the ground trying to act all cool, but inside he was dying of fright. And with the fear came the pain. Previously being all fired up and determined, he had the pain shut off. The medicine helped do that. But now when he finally came to his sense and the medicine he was given in the hospital wore off, he became exactly how he always used to be – a newbie ninja with big dreams who was acting all helpful and brave, but was unable to do anything to help others. 

Aoshi, without saying any word, just turned around and started running away as far from the kid and the direction he was being lead to as possible. With every meter Aoshi had covered he could feel bigger and bigger pain in his chest. His breathing was very hard and he couldn’t keep his hands still. He put his hand in a pouch looking for Makibishi. But he was so intense and his hand was shaking so hard that he accidentally dropped the whole pouch with various tools in it: kunais, shurikens, smoke bombs and, of course, Makibishi. Being too afraid to stop even for a second, he didn’t turn back and just continued running until he was out of breath. He stopped by a huge tree and hid behind it trying to get his breath back.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 29, 2011)

Sumon said:


> *Shinomori Aoshi*
> 
> Aoshi?s eye twitched when he heard the boys were blond. _?No way.?_ He thought as his hand started shaking a little. He didn?t think about a little girl that the kid was talking about, everything that was in his mind were thoughts about the blond boys. He kept thinking about them, but couldn?t believe it. What were the odds of the same boys, the same bullies that kept terrorizing Aoshi and his friend for years, now would be the victims?
> 
> ...




"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki stared suspiciously. The kid had..run away. The kid shaking and running away. Ketsueki was wondering why. "So your one of those afraid fools. I will enjoy killing you!! Oh and where do you think your going!!!" Ketsueki palm of his hand faced the kid. The palm of his hand bursted out with tons of blood. The tons of blood turned into a whip that was connected to Ketsueki hand.


"Get back here!!" Ketsueki used the whip towards the boy but not to hurt him but to wrap around his feet. "At your speed you wont avoid it!!!" Ketsueki said with a devilish smile as the whip was inches away from wrapping around the boy feet. "Now trip." Ketsueki said pulling the wrap as it wrapped around the boys feet in a attempt to make him trip. "Come on!! You can do way better. From that bag of weapons you dropped that must mean your a ninja!!! Well act like one!!"


Ketsueki was getting frustrated. "Blood puddle technique!" Ketsueki turned into a puddle of blood and quickly moved at high speeds across the distance the boy ran. The puddle of blood was in front of the boy. It then formed back to Ketsueki. "Really think you could run!!"


----------



## Sumon (Dec 29, 2011)

As Aoshi stopped behind a tree, he looked back to see if the kid was still following him. Fortunately there was no sign of him. “I’m saved.” Aoshi said as he thought he had escaped from the kid. When Aoshi was trying to run away, he heard the kid shouting at him like a maniac and using never before seen techniques to catch him. So the boy came to a conclusion that the maniac kid was not a subordinate of perpetrator, he was the perpetrator. Aoshi stopped shaking and was feeling save despite the fact that the maniac could be somewhere near him. 

All cocked up and full of self-confidence, Aoshi said: “I ain’t no ordinary ninja, I am the quickest ninja of my village, nobody can catch me!” And turned around… His eyes had almost popped up as he saw the maniac kid standing in front of him: "Really think you could run!!" He said making Aoshi fall on the ground bottom first. Even though Aoshi had a head start, he still was unable to run away from the maniac. Aoshi knew he will never see his friends and his family again, he will never be able to help his beloved village’s people with various problems they encounter, and one hundred percent he will not be able to stop the endless wars that he had promised do to dying Gramps…

_Flashback:

Aoshi saw a little boy crying by a river. Everyone was laughing and picking on him. “Is that me?” Aoshi said as he saw the same eyes in the little boy that he had himself. His heart started hurting. But suddenly the little boy stopped crying as few children came and cheered him up. From then on the little kid along with the children always hung out. No matter how hard it was for anyone, others always cheered the sad ones. Soon they found more kids who were bullied and befriended them as well. And those kids had become the best friends and a source of trust for each other. 

Flashback ends:_

_“You guys might not be in this forsaken place, but I’m sure as hell can feel you in my heart!”_ Aoshi thought as he stood up full of determination. “You can not beat me, good always wins against bad!” Aoshi shouted and extended his right hand pointing index finger right to the maniac kid’s face. Aoshi’s body was no longer shaking and he at last was ready to face the devil in his playground.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 29, 2011)

Sumon said:


> As Aoshi stopped behind a tree, he looked back to see if the kid was still following him. Fortunately there was no sign of him. ?I?m saved.? Aoshi said as he thought he had escaped from the kid. When Aoshi was trying to run away, he heard the kid shouting at him like a maniac and using never before seen techniques to catch him. So the boy came to a conclusion that the maniac kid was not a subordinate of perpetrator, he was the perpetrator. Aoshi stopped shaking and was feeling save despite the fact that the maniac could be somewhere near him.
> 
> All cocked up and full of self-confidence, Aoshi said: ?I ain?t no ordinary ninja, I am the quickest ninja of my village, nobody can catch me!? And turned around? His eyes had almost popped up as he saw the maniac kid standing in front of him: "Really think you could run!!" He said making Aoshi fall on the ground bottom first. Even though Aoshi had a head start, he still was unable to run away from the maniac. Aoshi knew he will never see his friends and his family again, he will never be able to help his beloved village?s people with various problems they encounter, and one hundred percent he will not be able to stop the endless wars that he had promised do to dying Gramps?
> 
> ...



"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki let out a giant smile. "Is that so. Well thats wrong. This is life. If good really succeeds then why is there a war between the Aosuki and Uchiha clan. Not only that the Senju clan is in the war to. If there really is good how come the Uchiha clan was framed. That is right someone else caused the war and only three other ninja know it. Well you would make the fourth but you will not live!!!" 

Ketsueki said with a even bigger grin. Ketsueki gathered the blood from his blood whip and also from the blood needles he used for the fake ambush. The blood floated over Ketsueki head and they turned into needles. About 50 blood needles from the whole amount of blood he gathered before. The needles surrounded the boy. 


"Your call brat"

Ketsueki said as the blood needles circled around the boy.


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2011)

*Koe 
*
She looked at him for a minute, was he from the other great villages? It made her question, but in the end it didn't make any difference he was an outsider that knew about her village. That was enough to get her full attention, she will look out for that boy. Koe turned around and nodded her head. Since he didn't give out the aura of the ones from the main villages, why not help him...

She just have to stay her distances.

"There is no cure for memory loss, but I do know how to give your body its necessary jolt that it needs to remember things." Koe said as she thought about all the things that grew in the forest around here, she looked over her shoulder, "All I ask you is for you to never come back to this forest, stay on the path that connects all the villages together..."

Koe turned around, "Its dangerous out here if you don't have a guide..."

With that warning she began to move, keeping a far distance from the boy but enough for him to see her as she walked.  As she came to a bush, she crouched down and reached her hand into it, grabbing some blackberries and placing them in her hands.

"...Don't think we are trying to trick you." Koe said as grab a bag from her sleeves and placing the berries inside them, "Everything here is enhanced by chakra, all things living feed off the ground are stronger than those who stray from this area...These blackberries should repair any damage that is done to your mind..."

Koe looked at the boy before turning around, "Why did you try to find this legend?" Koe asked as she continued walking for some reason that really bother her


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue stalked carefully between the trees, flitting from shadow to shadow in the failing light of the setting sun. He sighed briefly as he spared the reddening sky a glance. Still no sign of Moro. His moment of reflection was interrupted by someone speaking behind him. He would have turned to address the person, but their brazen threat made it clear what was coming, allowing Nue to jump straight to evasion.

His forward dive, tuck and roll was timely as the massive poison tipped scythe swished through the empty space where Nue's neck had been moments before. It looked like the same person that had attacked Nue earlier, though the main feature about her that actually registered was the enormous agricultural instrument she was using as a weapon.

Nue rose slowly, expecting her to press with another weapon attack. Instead she let rip with a wind projectile which he was not expecting. Nue dove behind a tree to take cover. Unfortunately, the wind projectile struck the tree like a cannon shot, shattering the wood and bark into dangerous shrapnel. Several pieces grazed Nue on his exposed skin but it was better than meeting the projectile head on.

_It's like Lami-sama's..._

An idea suddenly occurred to Nue. He peaked out from behind the broken tree he was using as cover.

_I'm not really close enough._

The woman let loose with crow summons this time. Nue looked forlornly at the angry birds as they made their way towards him.

_I wish I had a summoning technique..._

At that moment, a howl rang out in the forest, sounding suspiciously like Moro's wolf. Beneath the attacking birds, Nue spotted a group of summoned tigers, heading in the direction the howl came from. Nue smirked beneath his mask. The tigers would lead him right to Moro. This scythe wielding woman was strong, but not very smart. The angry crows swarmed around Nue, closing in for their meal of human flesh.

"You know the cool thing about sound?" Nue smirked as he performed two handseals. "There aren't any blind spots... _Resonating Echo Drill_!"

Nue's mask whined before emitting an ear-splitting chime. The chakra fueled sound spread from the holes in his mask, smacking into the defenseless birds, destroying their ears and sending them crashing to the ground. Without sparing a moment, Nue leaped into the trees above and set off in pursuit of the tigers, leaving the scythed woman behind. The tree density would make her large weapon difficult to wield in close quarters. Such awareness was a fundamental of kenjutsu.

_I hope Moro is still ok..._


----------



## Sumon (Dec 29, 2011)

*Shinomori Asohi*

Aoshi watched the maniac. He had never seen anything alike what the maniac was doing. Even though it was dark and you could barely see color of things, Aoshi was pretty sure that the liquid the maniac was manipulating was none other but his own blood. The maniac could control the blood like he had some kind of connection with it. He even made the blood solid and turned it into few dozens of needles that started moving in circles around Aoshi. For a second Aoshi felt as if he was in the maniac’s Genjutsu. But the boy wasn’t afraid of the power the maniac possessed. Aoshi knew those needles could do nothing to him as he could alter the world that the maniac was seeing any second. After all, the maniac was stuck in Aoshi’s finger genjutsu.

"Your call brat" Aoshi smiled out of relief as the maniac didn’t suspect anything. In the most complicated and dangerous situation Aoshi found inner strength and indeed resisted the maniac. Aoshi managed to get off with the whole skin. Now all the cards were in his hand and he sure as hell didn’t plan on losing them. 

“If everyone were to live by your beliefs, then life would seize to exist. You are a son of war, hatred is in your blood. And it seems you can literally control your blood, so I believe you can also control the hatred.” Aoshi became a little sad. He felt that he could change the way the maniac was thinking and bring goodness and warmth into him. Aoshi thought that everyone deserved a second chance, including the maniac.

“I was mad at the whole world once too, everyone was picking on me. But I found friends who helped me overcome the hatred inside of me. And if it wasn’t for those friends, I would probably be dead now or an emotionless robot with no point of living. I promised to them and my teacher that I would stop the endless wars no matter the cost. And I believe I can do that with the help of my friends and you.” Aoshi said with a smile on his face as the sun arose and light fell on the woods, turning blood needles circling around Aoshi into green leaves. 

"So please, will you help me make this world a better place?" Aoshi asked extending his arm towards the maniac as the warm sun was shining on them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2011)

*Uchiha Ryuho*​

Ryuho got up at some point as the girl began to speak to him about their not being a cure for memory loss. A part of him was disappointed his face probably gave away his emotion, however that's not why he was here and he had to remember. He had to separate his lie from his truth, but the fact was he saw that dark figure from his dreams on the ancient Uchiha scrolls... The energy of the conversation changed to happiness as the girl told him she could give him to help jolt his memory. She produced a bag from the sleeve of her yukata and began to pick berries... Ryuho tilted his head to the side, completely confused as the girl began to ask him to never come back to this forest and explained the chakra enhanced properties of the forest to him.

"Really that simple?" Ryuho thought that this girl was trying to get one over on him despite her saying otherwise. Her story of the forest and everything in it having some kind of chakra that could help repair the damage done to his mind, and ultimately help him to remember his lost memories, no nothing was that simple in this world.

 "Why did you try to find this legend?" She said as she turned her back to him and began to walk. Not sure if he should follow he did anyway. He began to speak from a place he had long tried to deny, his heart.

"I don't think you could understand without going through it. What it's like to not have any memories. I don't even know when my real birthday is, I don't have parents, and I'm constantly an outsider. I don't belong to anyone or to any place, not truly. I guess a part of me just wants to not be alone anymore."He was more candid than he meant to be but in order to pull this off he knew he needed to come from a place of sincerity.

"I travel alot going from place to place looking for answers to my past. I heard the legend of the High Priestess. So naturally the Priestess who could heal any ailment, well as farfetched as that sounds I figured it was worth a shot." He reached out and grabbed her by the shoulder, gently nudging her to turn around so he could look at her. It wasn't threatening or atleast it wasn't meant to be, he just wanted her to stop walking. He looked her dead in the eye with a gentle yet piercing gaze, his eyes betraying his true emotions. Ryuho didn't think this would really work but he wasn't going to fault this girl for it, he just needed her to be straight with him.

"Do you really think this will work. I don't want false hope I want answers. If you can't give them to me I'll continue on and try to find another way."


----------



## Chronos (Dec 29, 2011)

_Ryoji Ivery and Mitsunari Ivery_
_*Ash Like Snow*_

The sky was painted a crimson, color. 

The earth that my feet stood upon seemed like a sketch from a hideous note book. It was dark, fauna everywhere was dead, rivers were dry, the forest burned with the flames of disaster and chaos. The world around me was vanishing as I know it, the earth itself is rejecting it's very existence. This sight that brought an unbelievable chill on my spine, grieving in my own thoughts of the scenery, following my sorrow with a large gulp. I stand admits this chaos. Like a stain that's marked in the middle of all this chaos, I stand and look at the destruction that is before me. 

Human's are slashed, torn, destroyed, stained with that awful color of _DarkRed. _ Eyes that once held life now stare endlessly to nothing. Men and woman that once lived peacefully are now among the deceased.

The sky who's color threatens the earth itself, the moons who's color now shines, gleams with the color of _Blood _ that who stares down at the earth mocking it's very existence... I am brought to wince at this. I cannot stand a world like this. In the distance there stood two men, one with eyes as crimson as the blood that spread through their feet, the other was a man who's hair was the color of _Sapphire_ who's will could be sensed from the distance. 

I swallow, as if to swallow down this building sense of discouragement and fear. The sight of corpses around the earth! The blood that stained my clothes, and hands that trembled with immense unease. I cannot, shake the feeling that this is something I will experience.

I cannot speak, my throat cringes. I cannot move, my feet are paralyzed... I cannot move, the two men that stood in the distance facing each other are now view at me. One grins, while the other clenches his teeth in disgust. They take one step and....

~*~

"Ryoji get up it's time to head out" 

The young man who slept in a bed with sheets were made of wolf's pelt is awaken by a large long haired man who's haired gleamed with the color of blue, the man held a spear in his hand, and a smile was crossed clear on his face.

The young man, with eyes that bright the color of sapphire, who's hair was the color as the man before him. He lifted himself from the bed and placed his hand on his forehead. He placed his hand on his head as he stared at the man before him. After a small realization he finally managed to make out the appearance of the man. Which evoked a weak smile on his face.

"Dad. That's right today I have to head out to the shrine of frost."

The man before him crossed his arm in response to his child's response, he nodded in response. 

"Quite right. It's simple really, however you'll have to do all the fighting and, well everything in this mission, son."

"I know. Let me get ready. Meet at the gate?"

"Yeah, don't be too late"

His father rubbed his head and he headed out.

"Alright! Time to get ready."



> He jumped out of bed and grabbed the scroll that held the mission.
> Summoning of Celsius!
> Client: Clan's Elder - Matsuda
> Rank: C
> ...



He did everything he needed to do the memory of something suddenly flashed through his vision. The sight of that chaotic wasteland he stood upon came back to hunt him...

"...Yeah, a world that will be destroyed... Like I would allow that to happen."

His fist clenched as he murmured under his breath as he stated this simple fact.

"I cannot allow to let my people suffer by the act of stupidity of another man. Fuck this war."


He rushed towards his father as he kept this thought in his mind.

​


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2011)

*Koe *

She didn't turn towards the boy not even as she walked in front of him, her eyes were pictured on what she had to do, and the duty that she had to get done. Koe didn't like this long conversation with this boy who claimed memory loss, no that wasn't the case, she didn't like anyone from outside the village. Everything she needed was in there waiting for her to return...

Koe continued to pick up fruit that would help the boy with his memories, from apples to berries that Koe had very detailed knowledge of. Soon the boy opened his mouth to speak sharing his insecurities of memory loss. That feeling Koe couldn't relate to and she wished she almost didn't. But then, some things were better off forgotten which made Koe eyes lower to the ground...

"Maybe there are some things better left forgotten." Koe said as she stopped moving, "Repression of ones memory suggest that the mind was heavily scared, something probably dreadful happened and your mind just doesn't want that to hinder you with said memories."

Koe looked to the sky, "Maybe this is your mind way of telling you or slightly begging you to restart over, make a new life for yourself young one. Stop chasing something that your mind itself doesn't want to remember."

The sudden outburst of her own opinion made Koe smile warmly at the ground for a second. That damn Aosuki boy, he left a mark that she was ashamed to admit she was glad that she learnt. Koe felt that she stepped out of place of the boy lines and just gave him a small warm smile

"Forgive me...I stepped out of line." Koe said before she turned around but then feeling something on her shoulder turning her around. 

Soon she was facing the boy, the emotion of fear and surprise stained her face even as he gave her a warm, Koe didn't know what to do. Her heart raced in her chest as her eyes darted finally relaizing that she was panicking. The young girl let out a scream and pushed away from the boy that was so close

The bag of fruits fell to the ground as the girl looked up at the boy...

Her voice cracked, "D-d-don't do that ever again!" Koe yelled at him for the first time ever rasing her voice. Koe eyes stared at the ground...

"P-please...I'm....I'm not use to being touched..." Koe said as she grabbed the bag and began to pick up the fruit


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 29, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

The sythe user did not used hr sythe to attack from below on the forest ground. She was wondering he know about wind with sound. She did a few handseals to create a powerful gust of wind to go through trees limbs through small cracks and hitting Nue in the back. She walk away back into the shadows as the tigers would take care of the girl with the sharingan. The tigers roam the forests at a fast pace in the direction of Moro and her silver wolf. Moro looked at her wolf, she heard and saw what was coming for her. "Okay, my friend you take down one of these tigers I take care of the rest." The wolf nodded again as Moro did a few handseals as she thought Great fireball. She let a stream from her mouth as it hit a tiger as the second tiger scratch Moro's chest ripping her top with claws marks.

The silver grabbed the third tiger by it's throat to clamped down on it's gulgar to kill the tiger with the power and strenght by the wolf as the tiger swipe at the silver wolf. Moro was not paying attention as she knew her wolf would fight to the death. She had her own fight to deal with two tigers. One was burnt but was ready to fight, as she dodge the attack of the second one with rage in his eyes. She did a few handseals to make a clone of herself to take down the first tiger that was burnt. She did a few handseals to created a fire pheniox and aimed it at the second tiger as it burn the fur of the tiger and making sure the second tiger was dead send a kunia to the guglar. Moro was thinking one tiger down two tigers to go.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 29, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> "Fugetsu Senju"
> 
> Fugetsu was finally able to stand straight. He began running towards Seigrein and the other man.
> 
> ...



*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*Seigrein sat and thought about it for a tiny bit. This was definitely his first payed mission; the other one he had done was to just get information from the clan. He looked at Fugetsu as he explained:

"Eh, sort of. This is my first mission that I've actually gotten payed for. My other mission that I was sent on was only a informational mission, which was a personal request from Azuma-Sama himself. So due to that I wasn't payed."

He looked back up to the sky. Where would he go from here? Or rather what should he do? He knew he was heading back to the Senju Clan, however how would he be treated when he returned? Would he be treated horribly again? Kept in a dark and cold wooden cage for no reason? He was a bit scared of his fate but he knew to expect the worst.

After roughly an hour of walking Seigrein and Fugetsu made it back to the village without any further interruptions. As they arrived they could see the scenery was quite barren, due to the lack of people. It seemed almost like a ghost town, as if a tumbleweed should stroll right on through any moment. This quickly changed as a strange sound could be heard behind them. Seigrein took a look behind himself as he could see a man coming up from the ground. He had his arms crossed and a sort of stern look on his face. Seigrein could instantly tell it was Azuma. He then spoke:

"I see you've finally returned. I can assume the mission had been successful?"

Seigrein nodded as he unjoyfully added:

"Yeah I suppose..."

Azuma sighed as he said:

"Mission complete. Fugetsu, you're free to go; great job. Seigrein..."

He turned away from Seigrein as he took a deep breath, as if he was debating something in his head.

"You may stick around the village, we may need you again."

Seigrein didn't smile, however he was happy. Even though he didn't show it he was glad he didn't need to be contained in that wooden cage all day long. In a little upbeat tone he commented:

"Thank you...Azuma-Sama."

Finally with that Seigrein walked towards the food hall, wanting something to eat.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 29, 2011)

Sumon said:


> *Shinomori Asohi*
> 
> Aoshi watched the maniac. He had never seen anything alike what the maniac was doing. Even though it was dark and you could barely see color of things, Aoshi was pretty sure that the liquid the maniac was manipulating was none other but his own blood. The maniac could control the blood like he had some kind of connection with it. He even made the blood solid and turned it into few dozens of needles that started moving in circles around Aoshi. For a second Aoshi felt as if he was in the maniac?s Genjutsu. But the boy wasn?t afraid of the power the maniac possessed. Aoshi knew those needles could do nothing to him as he could alter the world that the maniac was seeing any second. After all, the maniac was stuck in Aoshi?s finger genjutsu.
> 
> ...




Ketsueki began to laugh uncontrollably. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"!!!!! Ketsueki fell on his knees laughing. "Your serious!? Never in my life iv seen a kid so stupid. Heck even that Senju boy I wanted to kill who goofed around made more sense" The boy said letting out a other life. He then used his devilish grin. "Now since you made me laugh I will kill you fast. And then I will have your corpse watch as I kill those other four blonde boys" Ketsueki said glaring at the boy.

"*NOW!!!"* He said with his voice sounding like a demon. "LETS SEE IF YOU CAN DODGE THIS!!!" Ketsueki made the needles that was circling around the boy aim straight for him from all directions.


Ketsueki did a back flip while this was happening and forced even more blood out of his hand ripping his flesh and made a other blood whip. "Now die!!!"   Ketsueki said as he put the whip over his back and then swung at the boy as fast as he can. 

_"There is no way this boy can dodge my blood needles and this blood whip!"_ Ketsueki said with his grin getting even bigger.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 29, 2011)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

It seemed as the maniac had rejected Aoshi’s offer and instead hysterically laughed at the boy calling him stupid. But it was the maniac who didn’t analyze the situation properly and kept taunting the boy even though he was in Aoshi’s Genjutsu. Aoshi was in control of the situation and had nothing to worry about. Of course if the maniac’s mind was clearer, he would have probably tricked the boy into releasing the Genjutsu thus putting him under a threat. However, now Aoshi understood that the maniac could not be trusted under any circumstances and had to be brought to justice. Killing him right there like a dog would be too good for him, so Aoshi had to bring the maniac to a village so a village leader could put him to prison where he would serve his time for crimes he had committed. 

Also the maniac had comforted Aoshi a little by saying: “And then I will have your corpse watch as I kill those other four blonde boys.” The boy realized the bullies were alive and that the maniac indeed was working alone with no subordinates. So Aoshi didn’t have to ask any questions regarding the safety of the victims since the maniac had told that himself, and just simply needed to knock the maniac off somehow. Since the maniac was already stuck in Aoshi’s Genjutsu, the easiest way was to put the maniac to sleep. But the maniac kept struggling… 

Aoshi was standing still as the blood needles had pierced him and the maniac was beating him with a blood whip. Aoshi just smiled and his body little by little turned into green leaves. The leaves started floating forming back Aoshi’s body in the air about fifty meters above the ground. The blood whip that the maniac was wielding had turned into dust and instead of blood – water started leaking from the maniac’s hand. “Farewall my evil friend.” Aoshi said as he formed a hand sign sending the maniac to sleep.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> As Noctis walked through the town, the number of people lessened and lessened until he was out of the town. Looking at the town's entrance reminded him of a certain person he was with a few days ago. A certain person, named Elle Aurum, whom he had made friends with, something he thought to never have. "_Should I visit her? Or would that seem uncomfortable for her?_" Noctis crossed his arms while thinking. "_No point... I'd rather get home safely than do unnecessary things.._"
> 
> The Prince continued on walking into until he reached a vast open green field. There was wind present and it blew his hair majestically through the air. Noctis stopped for a second and sat down to rest on the grass. "_I'm going to be late anyways, so there would be no point to rush back._" The boy sighed and did not seem to have any concern for anything at all.



*Diarmu Duihan*

They made their way out of the small village, but not together of course. Diarmu passed by and talked to a few random people. They gave confused looks and told him to screw off as he approached them. Diarmu made a mental note in his head to remember the faces of those people. He didn't have time to be distracted by small fry, the big fish was just ahead of him.

Diarmu followed the target, who didn't seem to have sensed or noticed him yet. The hunter wasn't following directly behind, he was to the far right and about forty or fifty feet behind. Once the Prince had entered a green clearing, the red-haired boy moved in a little faster. His legs stopped and bent underneath the green bushes. Noctis,....he looks like he's thinking to himself as he sat on the grass.

That was a perfect chance to make the move. Diarmu scanned around the area,....on the tree near Noctis was a nest of birds. Beside himself was a small rock, he placed on top of the side of his finger and behind his thumb. With a flick, the pebble is sent flying through the air and smacks against the nest. The nest falls, along with the birds, heading towards the Ranen boy but pulling up just in time to not hit him.

At that time Diarmu springs into action, shooting forth with the black spear in his hand as he uses the distraction. The long weapon swings horizontally to cut across the shinobi's back. No warning is given, blood is the only thing that will be offered...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 29, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Surprise Attack~_

As Noctis was lost in his thoughts, he heard something hit something else ontop of the branches above him. As he turned his head, he saw a pebble and a nest of birds starting to fall. Judging by the situation, Noctis thought the pebble had hit the nest to fall, but why? He had quickly realized the fact that the pebble had come from behind him by looking at the angle it had hit the nest and the sound of which it had came from. 

Before Noctis could be able to turn around and see what had caused the pebble to be thrown, he heard another individual behind him, heading towards him. Since Noctis did not know what would come at him, but he knew it was something bad, his only option was to somehow determine what was behind him and at the same time avoid a possible attack. 

The Prince thrusted his body forward, as he used his arms as support to the ground and kicked his legs up in the air. He could know see what was coming towards him. What Noctis saw was a familiar red haired male swinging his lance horizontally at him. Noctis jolted backwards to avoid the risk of getting his chest cut in half, and as he did he had barely escaped the attack. This resulted in his vest and inner shirt forming a horizontal line where the lance had struck. 

While thrusting backwards, Noctis had regained control of his body and swung his legs away from the attacker so he could plant his feet onto the ground and stand up properly. The Prince was now facing away from the attacker and had looked at the cut in his shirt and his vest and sighed. He had slowly moved to the nearby tree and leaned against it while crossing his arms. "_We meet again, Lance wielder..._" He had said without expression on his face. Noctis turned his head around to clearly see the red haired boy who had just attempted to cut him into two pieces.

"_Do you have a reason to follow me around?_" Noctis recalled the last time he had meet this familiar face. It was back when Noctis first met Moro Uchiha. He had remembered that the red haired boy had hated shinobis and was dedicated to eliminate every one of them. "_You chose to attack me because I'm a shinobi right? Then I have no reason to fight you since it would be pointless and nothing important will come out of it. I suggest you walk away..._" Noctis was just about ready to leave...


----------



## Kenju (Dec 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen* (_(Liquid Time)_
> _~Surprise Attack~_
> 
> As Noctis was lost in his thoughts, he heard something hit something else ontop of the branches above him. As he turned his head, he saw a pebble and a nest of birds starting to fall. Judging by the situation, Noctis thought the pebble had hit the nest to fall, but why? He had quickly realized the fact that the pebble had come from behind him by looking at the angle it had hit the nest and the sound of which it had came from.
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

Like an animal, Diarmu struck mercilessly for the shinobi's back. A critical blow like that would have set his victory in stone. His opponent happened to have better reflexes than he thought. He was pretty fast as well, being able to do all that movement and not being hit. What he had sliced was his vest and shirt, the black mist would rise but before it could happen, the boy quickly canceled it before the ability could be seen.

Besides, he didn't want go around fighting shirtless guy like last time. The Hunter made sure not to leave his eyes off of the target, seeing as how his speed was displayed. He usually didn't meet many people that were agile such as himself. His battle stance returned to a normal one, his spear lowered a bit. With his yellow eyes set, he wipes the strands of hair in the way of his vision.  

"My name is Diarmu Duihan, Prince.", Diarmu replied to simply being called lance-wielder. He didn't mind it, it's just he felt the need to assert himself and tell his name. Not like it was any importance telling a dead man his name, but he never knows what could happen. Like if the Prince somehow gets away and warns about the terrifying Diarmu Duihan that hunts and kills shinobi of all kind! Spreading fear and gaining fame and eventually going down in history as the man that was responsible for bringing the ninja world to an end!

Yeah, something like that sounds like an incredibly awesome idea! Realizing that he was getting too excited and was probably looking like an idiot, Diarmu brings himself into a more serious mindset. "Hm, trying to look cool, asshole. Just who the hell are you trying to impress?" he refers to the posture Noctis chose to take against a tree. "Anyways yeah, I hate every single person and child that bears the title of 'shinobi'. So I'll kill anyone that has the nerve to live that life." Diarmu's killing intent seems to intensify along with the look of a killer in his eyes. "Ha! So you can turn around and pretend I'm not here if you want, Noctis Ranen! It'll be easier to take off your head. Someone like you dying will cripple this Ninja World that we live in." His voice almost seems to turn into a growl as he speaks, his presence of murder locking onto the Prince. 

He dosen't bother to switch into a fighting stance, which would give off that he was attacking. Instead he bends his knees and shoots himself forward like an arrow. The spear of death in his hand rises and aims for the Ranen's throat. "So do me this little favor and die, okay?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 29, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

"My name is Diarmu Duihan, Prince." He had told Noctis his name without any reason. The name in which he expects Noctis to call him by. This didn't really concern the Prince in any way. He didn't seem to care for the discovery of his name. He wasn't involved in any of his conflicts, so it should make sense for him not to care.

The one known as Diarmu was annoyed at how Noctis leaned against the tree and started to complain about it. Again Noctis pays no concern especially if its other individual's judgement against him. Diarmu continues to talk but he mentions how easy it will be for him to take off his head without the Prince's will to fight. He also mentions something that piqued Noctis's interest, how someone like him will _cripple_ the ninja world.

Immediately afterwards, Diarmu shot himself in the air with his lance sticking outwards targetting directly at Noctis. Noctis looked at the charging Diarmu and sighed. "_I guess... I do have to forcefully make a reason to fight you, don't I?_" There was a reason Noctis always tends to lean against trees or solid objects. It is only for the purpose of performing a certain technique to observe his opponent's attacks. And that certain technique was the Prince's unique Past Image Tech. 

Noctis did as he done before in his other fights, he unnoticeably manipulates the light and creates an image of himself while Noctis leans back behind the tree out of Diarmu's sight who seemed to focus on the image Noctis had created. After Noctis had heard the Lance struck through his image, Noctis began to speak to Diarmu from behind the tree, "_So someone like me will damage the ninja world huh?_" Noctis sighed in disappointment. "_I only use the title and characteristic of a shinobi to carry out my Mother's death wish. Nothing more, nothing less. I only live to lead my clan to survival and protect them from harm. But never I would ever think about abusing that to damage the ninja world in anyway._"

"_So answer me this Diarmu, what gives you the will to fight someone who chooses to be harmless to you?_" Noctis asked as he tightened his black leather gloves while lightning were sparking out of it. Noctis was ready to fight, as he was waiting to hear Diarmu's response.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 30, 2011)

Sumon said:


> *Shinomori Aoshi*
> 
> It seemed as the maniac had rejected Aoshi?s offer and instead hysterically laughed at the boy calling him stupid. But it was the maniac who didn?t analyze the situation properly and kept taunting the boy even though he was in Aoshi?s Genjutsu. Aoshi was in control of the situation and had nothing to worry about. Of course if the maniac?s mind was clearer, he would have probably tricked the boy into releasing the Genjutsu thus putting him under a threat. However, now Aoshi understood that the maniac could not be trusted under any circumstances and had to be brought to justice. Killing him right there like a dog would be too good for him, so Aoshi had to bring the maniac to a village so a village leader could put him to prison where he would serve his time for crimes he had committed.
> 
> ...





Ketsueki attacks were making contact with the kid. But...but it had no effect. Leaves just came out of him each time hit. To make it even stranger Ketsueki blood turned to dust. And then water came out of Ketsueki hand. 

?Farewall my evil friend.?

"NO I WILL NOT!!!"

_"Got to get away but how!!!"_ 

Ketsueki eyes started to close he was yawning he fell on his knees. He wanted to sleep so bad. "Must muster up the energy to use that jutsu!!" Ketsueki said. "Blood puddle technique!!"


Ketsueki turned into a puddle of blood. And the puddle of blood ran the other direction getting some distance on him and the boy. Ketsueki spoke but his voice sounded like someone speaking with water in there mouths. "I dont know what you were using but it wont effect me in this form. I am right now actually blood..and blood does not have a chakara flow!!" The voice sounded enraged.

_"Though this form has a weakness......Genjutsu and Physical attacks do not effect me but Ninjutsu effects me to a very high extent. Not only that in this form I can not attack him. So I guess I know what I have to do._

The giant puddle of blood turned back to Ketsueki. "That was a neat trick but the funny thing is you have not seen all of mine!!!" All the blood Ketsueki used went back in Ketsueki body. His wounds which the blood made to get out closed. Ketsueki pulled out a kunai and jump towards the boy. "How is your Kenjutsu!!!" The boy yelled.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 30, 2011)

*Shinomori Aoshi*

_“This is the end.”_ Aoshi thought as the maniac fell on his knees. The boy might have not been so talented in Ninjutsu, but when it came to illusionary techniques no one could resist them. However Aoshi didn’t seem to use Genjutsu frequently. The boy would rather use hand to hand combat first as it ate much less chakra. The maximum amount of Genjutsu techniques Aoshi could use at one battle was 2. After using it two times, he would just crash due to low Chakra Pool he had. 

“The hell?” Aoshi froze as the maniac started resisting Genjutsu. Aoshi kept channeling his chakra into the maniac’s brain trying to disrupt the maniac’s flow of chakra and alter image of the surroundings, but it didn’t seem to work any longer. The maniac just turned into some kind of a thing that was even hard to describe by words and broke the Genjutsu…

They were back to the dark woods with full moon shining above them. The maniac was still transformed into the thing, but was slowly turning back to normal. Aoshi had to think fast. He couldn’t use Genjutsu no more, the maniac had broke it one time and using it again would be a suicide as the boy wouldn’t be able to move properly afterwards. Fighting the maniac in hand to hand combat would also be nuts as Aoshi had seen the maniac’s capabilities of catching the boy quite fast. Plus Aoshi had lost his pouch with ninja tools when he was trying to run away. So the only choice for Aoshi was to use the last bits of his chakra on Ninjutsu. 

Aoshi formed several hand signs while the maniac was still forming back to normal, and called forth needles into his mouth using Hidden Needles technique. Aoshi knew he had to hit, his life was depending on it. After this jutsu, he will be unable to use any more techniques, he was already at his limit. So when the maniac had jumped towards the boy and was in a mid air, Aoshi spit the needles at the maniac aiming for his legs.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue was making good time when gust of wind hit him from behind at just the wrong moment. He missed the branch that he was aiming for, instead tripping on it which sent him headlong toward the ground below. He frantically fished in his pouch for his wire lines. He didn't carry much wire so he would have to make it count.

Clutching his lines, Nue flung the ends out at a branch he was falling past. The wires dug into the bark, screeching like skidding tires as the wire pulled taught under Nue's weight.

_Oh crap..._

While the wire had served to arrest Nue's fall, it was still too low to the ground to stop his forward momentum. That was stopped by a thorny tree that Nue went flying into. He tumbled out of the far end of the brambles, wincing for his scratched, stinging body. Luckily, the tough fabric of his clothing had kept out the worst of it. He only spared a moment, to adjust his mask before looking over his shoulder. It seems that woman was intent on keeping his attention.

He rummaged in his pack, taking a quick inventory of what he had left which unfortunately, wasn't much. Sound is nothing but an air compression wave, so Nue didn't feel much threat from the scythe woman's wind techniques. Hearing them and countering them would be simple enough if he were pressed to. He had seen Lami do it many times already. The problem was the woman's scythe. The lingering numbness in Nue's shoulder was a reminder of his disdain for poison.

"Either way, this isn't a good place to fight..." Nue whispered, before dashing along the ground this time. As he ran he left a few explosive tags on trees that he passed by. If the woman tried to ambush him again she would get a nasty surprise. Nue could hear the tigers growling not far off.

"I must be close."


----------



## Bringer (Dec 30, 2011)

Sumon said:


> *Shinomori Aoshi*
> 
> _?This is the end.?_ Aoshi thought as the maniac fell on his knees. The boy might have not been so talented in Ninjutsu, but when it came to illusionary techniques no one could resist them. However Aoshi didn?t seem to use Genjutsu frequently. The boy would rather use hand to hand combat first as it ate much less chakra. The maximum amount of Genjutsu techniques Aoshi could use at one battle was 2. After using it two times, he would just crash due to low Chakra Pool he had.
> 
> ...




"Ketsueki"

As Ketsueki was about to pounce on the boy with his kuani and stab him the boy did a few techniques and shot some needles out of his mouth. Ketsueki quickly landed on the ground stopping him self from attacking. "Needles really"! Ketsueki said unimpressed as he positioned his forehead to get stabbed by the needles. 

"Thats what I think of your pesky needles. Iv been through way worse...I love pain AHAHAHAHAHAHA" The boy laughed as he plucked the boys needles out of his forehead. Ketsueki looked to the sky to see the sun slightly coming up.

"Look I need to finish this so I can find those other kids and kill them so!!!" Ketsueki preformed a hand seal.  

_"Damn!!!! Looks like I used to much chakara......I guess I will use one more technique to end this and retreat!!!"_ Ketsueki thought with anger. He really wanted to kill more people but it could not be helped do to his chakara.

"Well this was fun"


Ketsueki preformed moved his hand in the air. All the blood he has used this whole battle gathered. "Blood needles technique!!" Ketsueki did not make many needles. Instead he had made one giant needle from all the blood he had used in this battle. The needles was as tall as Ketsueki. Ketsueki raised his hand all the way and the needles was facing the boy. "Have fun!!!" Ketsueki said as he sent the giant blood needles to the boy.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 30, 2011)

_Ryoji Ivery and Mitsunari Ivery_
_*Ash Like Snow II*_​

The two walked endlessly through the snowy plains, both wore thin bear pelt jackets, Mitsunari's eyes gleamed a brighter color, while Ryoji's wore special goggles that his clan held so that his vision wouldn't be disturbed by the raging blizzard the walked through. His father behind his son, Ryoji moving forwards towards the Frost Temple to obtain the required summoning to acknowledge him as one of the true members of the clan. 

Ryoji felt a pressure build up in his chest, he lifted his right hand towards his line of vision, staring down at the insignia of his clan that was marked in his glove. A snow flake with each of the ends as sharp as nails, yet the color of the insignia shined brilliance and beauty. It reminded the young lad that his clan was something special, at least to him he believed that it would be something to be proud of, there aren't many who believe in the ice release, here aren't many who are even threatened by it, even so, it wouldn't matter to him since he loved his people, they were all kind, and their hearts were are large as the storms themselves. He wouldn't feel any sort of remorse of anger towards them.

He vision returned forward, his mien showed seriousness and courage. His father was behind, he looked down at his son with eyes that burned with faith, he knew his son would over come the small trial that was engraved within the temple frost. The battle he had to conquer before he managed to obtain the scroll.  It brought a warm feeling to his heart, he trained and taught him the way of an honorable shinobi, and honorable ninja of the snow. This young boy will one day inherit the frost. But he still had a mission to achieve, to take care of this until he could truly spread his wings...

A few moments past, the silence between the two was horrid, something that could make a man to grieve, the silence however was cause of their focus. That focus that tainted every other aspect of their bodies, of their souls. Tainting all over emotions, blocking any unnecessary emotion or thought. This was the perfect attitude for what he was about to confront.

Ryoji stopped, as he looked towards the distance, the snow that raged through the air started to subtle, in the distance an image was seen, a shire that it seemed like it reached the skies themselves, pillars of ice grew from the very earth, the snow that was upon it blended perfectly with it's marvelous crystal like structure. 

Ryoji was in awe on this amazing sight. Emotions frolicked around his as the sight brought a grin towards his lips, his sight was fixated on the large door before him. He stopped and looked back at his father, his father turned and crossed his arms. Ryoji knew all too well what this meant, he needed to face this by his own. His father wasn't allowed to intervene, no not at all. If I were to die here, he wouldn't be held responsible, of course I had a choice... I could have chosen the easiest and just learn a specific justu... The Vision of Celsius like every other ninja in the village. But that meant nothing to me. I needed something to help me stand above the others, something that would make people acknowledge me as the future leader of this clan/

I need the summoning jutsu.

He climbed up the stairs and opened the door. Now it begins...

Will I come out alive?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 30, 2011)

*Ryuho Uchiha
Shock To the System​*
For someone who tried to remain detached and in control of his emotions it was strange for Ryuho to emote, but the fact was that part of this was a role. However when Koe piped in about how some things were better left forgotten he couldn?t help but feel a twinge of anger start to set in. Who was this High Priestess, who probably spent her entire life adored by many due to her status, to presume anything about his memories when they had just met moments ago. She then began to tell him about how if the mind was heavily scarred then it would repress memories and maybe he should look at it as fresh start. His anger was abated slightly but then she refueled it by trying to order him to stop chasing what his mind doesn?t want to remember.

In spite of her apologies Ryuho felt, well he wasn?t sure what the feeling overcoming him was but he knew he needed to stuff it in the corridors of his heart. The mission was the Priestess, and if he could figure out his past well that was a byproduct.

She suddenly lashed out and pushed him away in fear as he laid his hands upon her, the bags of fruit falling to the ground. She raised her voice, which seemed unnatural to such a gentle looking person. Ryuho?s other emotions were overshadowed by bemusement at this point as the girl went to go grab the fruit that had fallen.

?Forgive me for being so blunt High Priestess, but you are rather?? He paused searching for the nicest word he could think of;  ?particular. I didn?t mean any harm by touching you, but I?ll respect your wishes and never do it again. However I can?t just forget about my past, even if my mind is trying to protect itself, no matter how horrible the truth of my past maybe I?ll face it head on?? He took another pause and a deep breath as he went to the ground to help her pick up the fruit.

?I?m not the kind of guy that can just run away, it?s not like I haven?t thought that there might be something horrible in my past. I don?t care I need answers. I won?t feel whole until I have those answers.? He picked up a handful of berries and looked at them.

?So it?s as simple as eating these and my mind?s fragmented parts will start to repair?HAHAHAHAHAHA? He couldn?t help but laugh at the ridiculousness of it all. The sleepless nights and the anguish over not knowing anything about himself apart from his name, all of it would come to an end with a bushel of berries. 

?No time like the present?? He shoveled the berries into his mouth not waiting for a response from Koe. The tangy juices of the sweet berries invaded his taste buds, but soon he began to feel a throbbing dropping down to one knee he clutched his head.

?ARGHH!!!!? He cried out in pain as everything around him began to become darker. His body began to have an adverse reaction as well; everything around him began to tingle as he felt a shock run through him his teeth began to chatter. 

?What the hell is happening to me!?!?!? AHHH!!!!? He cried out in pain looking straight out at Koe. If she looked at him she would see his pupils began to shift in shape, a diamond shape could be seen but everything else was devoid of color.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 30, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

The woman faked Nue out as she summon red birds as they would dissapeared when being attacked then her crows that were lying dead on the ground. She send the birds to hit the targets of the explosion tags on purposed to draw Nue's attention. She know her long sythe would not worked in this dense orests as she would make a path to nock Nue in the head with the falling trees. She was doubting that would not work at all for a plain ninja to get killed by a tree. She was not sure if the guy she was facing ran into a bush of poison roses that were blue looking with poison to the thorns. She would let nature takes it corse of action from mother earth herself. She put her sythe on her back and followed the sound of explosions and falling trees to catched up this guy who used sound for a weapon.

Moro had a feeling more tigers were coming, that maybe or not tru at all. She let her fire clone to be destroyed as it was only a destraction to get the third tiger off her back. She turn her fire clone into a fire ball and aimed it at the live tiger with the loudest growled or it was her own sentivity to sound. She throw the stream of fire ball at the tiger. The silver wolf killed the second tiger with struggle but took it down anyway with some bleeding from clawmarks on him. After the fire ball hit the tiger the silver wolf jumped on the tiger ripping out the gugglar before the tiger even had a chance to attack. Moro jumped into the fight with the silver wolf to make sure this tiger ended up dead with his friends. She had to move she had a feeling that other animals would be after the dead tiger bodies laying on the ground. She put a explosion tag on the ground to burn the bodies of the tigers and make sure no other animal attacks her in the mean time. The silver wolf howled loudly for Nue could find the silver wolf and Moro.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 30, 2011)

_Ryoji Ivery _
_*Ash Like Snow III*_​
He doors slid open, the creaking sound of the rusted door sounded like nails clawing through  a chalkboard. His feet made it inside, while he release a small amount of breath, lifting his goggle and revealing his sapphire color eyes, he continued slowly towards a large path that stood before him, it was dark, a blue fire lit the area in the distance. The door behind him started to close slowly until a small sound was heard.

*-clank-*

The door sounded as if it had locked itself from the outside, he knew as much, his body holding up a slight tension, a slight fear of what he may encounter... he couldn't resist both the excitement  and the fear that build in him, his feat felt heavy, but his body forced itself to move... He swallowed and continued, the light of the blue flames in the distance grew intense. 

Closer. Closer. Closer. Closer.

He began to reach those flames, the narrow path he was once on started to spread, becoming larger as he neared this set blue flames. Soon a flashing light blinded the sight of this young boy, which brought him to lift his hands towards his face to block the instant flash of light. His eyes started blurry, but as they started to show an image the young man noticed that he seemed to be in some large area now. In the middle was the flames that guided him to this place, the flames circulated what seemed like a shrine, a shrine that engraved were the words.

"Let he who has accepted Frost as their equal place their hands on the flames"

Ryoji repeated the words as his hands coursed through the letters that formed this. A stone tabled that told him this. He brought himself to the alter in the middle, once again he gulped, as in to try and swallow his anxiousness. He slowly lifted his right hand and extended it towards the flames.

A drop of sweat started to drip from his forehead, his hand trembled and so did his brow. Clenching on of his fist he released whatever courage he held and placed the hands on the flames. However the moment he placed them he felt... nothing. The flames did not burn him, nor did it harm him. It felt fitting. The flames started to fade as box was now available to open. Ryoji grinned and made it's way towards the large box. But the moment he neared it.

*-SHINK- *

Spear rose from the ground around it. They appeared so suddenly that it brought Ryoji to fall on the ground. 

"What the...?" 

His eyes darted back as he viewed what seemed like a man who held a spear behind him truth it downwards towards him in attempts to stab it on his head. Ryoji rolled towards the left managing to escape the blow, he brought himself up and started sweeping his feet on a 360 degree manner hitting the legs of this being and making him fall towards the ground. He back flipped once, twice, three time then jump in the air. To land in a small stone that was in the distance.

"I see. So this is the test, I must defeat this monster for me to obtain the scroll. Heh! Fine, bring it on!"  

He started forming a small amount of hand signs finishing with a strong clap of the hands. The moment he separated them. His chakara started to mold like what seemed as a bow made of crystallized ice. With the other hand he created a total of 10 bows and placed them in holders he had stripped to in his body.

The being stood from the ground, but before long Ryoji threw an arrow at him. The being viewed this and swung his spear, slicing the incoming bow. Ryoji grinned and he pulled a second one and threw it once more. They made their way towards this beast at great speed, the being swung his spear once more, slicing the arrow into to pieces. 

"Fine. At least I'll have some fun."

He said as his grin turned into a smirk.


----------



## Kei (Dec 30, 2011)

*Koe *

She didn't say anything as she still felt the shock of his touch, the girl looked up at the boy who rebuttled against her words. Koe eyes trailed away, they turned sharp as she realize there was no talking to those who were outside of Pao. They were nothing but beast chancing after meat, if that meat was women, power, money, or among other things. The beast from the villages will do anything to get it...

Even if it meant killing themselves...

They would destroy the world with their ideals...

Koe got up as she finished picking the fruit up, the boy was another example of the main villages ideals. There brain washing, Koe looked at her hand, it wasn't shaking but something didn't feel right. She wanted to use her hands for something other than giving the fruit to the boy. Yet she held back as she looked down at the ground and didn't say anything as the boy talked about his memories...

"I see...Well then its not my place to object, those of the main villages care is not my own." Koe said as she placed the bag of fruit on the ground and back away from it

She wasn't going to get close to him again, no one...No....No man was allowed to touch the high priestess, because in truth unless they were a high priest, their hands were dirty. Koe turned around as her mind trailed off to the Aosuki boy, she touched him and he touched her. She didn't have that reactions like she did the boy in behind him....

Koe felt herself smile....

It was because that boy had the mind of a child....










​
Koe began to walk away before she felt something stab though her like a sharp arrow! Koe sight went black and the only thing she saw was the red chakra shoot though her. Tearing her apart! She felt her legs get weak and her breath being caught in her lungs...

Koe fell to the ground and soon her sight returned to her, the world was clear and the loud scream of the boy rung in her ear....

Koe eyes caught his....

What the hell? Was this coming from the boy! He was crying out in pain as he looked at her. Koe felt her legs strength return to her and as she got up she could feel the strong pressure of chakra radiating from him. He was strong enough to strike fear in the animals around the area...

What...

Koe felt herself take a step back....

What was going on....

_"Your duty is to protect this forest....Or did you forget Koe?"_

No...

Koe felt her mind rage against her! Her body telling her move and run but her mind was convincing her to stay. Soon the girl closed her eyes as she dealt with this conflicting emotions that was fear. Attacking it at it source, she open her eyes returning them back to the sharp side. She had a duty to live up to...

This duty was done by many people before her, this was an honor to all people of Pao!

They was counting on her! Nehi was counting on her!

Soon Koe released the seal that was on her chakra, which was her mind, and let it go....

She was Koe...

Priestess of Pao!

And if it meant dying! She will not hestiate to save the forest and the people from this threat!!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 30, 2011)

_Ryoji Ivery _
_*Ash Like Snow IV*_














"Stand and Fight!"

Ryoji led out the words as the human imitating object rushed towards him at the top of his speed. Ryoji instinctively released a smirk as he pulled yet another arrow that icy tip gleamed the moment it started pointing the being before him. He pulled the icy string the bow held as he spread the other fingers that didn't held any arrows, in seconds more arrow appeared and now he held a total of five arrows in his hand. His teeth clenched, yet his smirk was clear on his face. Releasing set arrows, they made their way towards the rushing object that threaten to thrust his spear towards him. 

The humanoid being jumped towards the air as he noticed the arrows closing them. Focused on them he missed the fact Ryoji had jumped and positioned himself behind the enemy throwing a powerful kick towards it's neck. 

*-BAM-*

Direct hit, Ryoji forced his body to turn in mid-air the humanoid object still held by the extension of his leg, Ryoji pushed him towards the wall, however this made him to position himself, head towards the ground, but this wasn't enough to stop him, he quickly pulled another of his icy arrows and pulled it on the string of his bow.

_*-BAM- *_

The object had managed to slam his back on the wall with a lot of force behind it. This was the perfect chance for him. The string that held the arrow was released pushing it and causing it to be sent flying towards the enemy before him. Even with his vision up-side down he is still a great marksman. He forced his body to turn once more and landed in the ground safely.

The arrow made it's way towards this being of malice and stabbed itself on his head. The creature stood motionless, the force that held it to wall ended and he fell head first to the earth. 

He fell on his knees and sighed. His chakara wasn't too low, but creating the arrows is tough work for a new shinobi like him...

He forced himself to stand and he walked towards the chest. He didn't hesitate, the feelings that build up to this point were long gone. He didn't intend to stay in this shrine any more. The spears lowered, giving him access to the chest before him. He cautiously brought his hand towards the chest and lifted the tip. A scroll was placed in it. The pulled it out and opened it. Hundreds upon hundreds of names where in this scroll, all written in blood. 

He bit his finger and in one of the empty spaces he wrote his name. 

...

Placing the scroll one again in it's chest he lowered from the alter. Creating the hand seals needed he soon slammed his hand at the ground and a poof of cold smoke appeared.

A woman appeared. Or more like something that seemed like a woman, however Ryoji have seen this many times. And so the young looking blue haired female said to him.



"Congratulations on finishing your quest. I'm your new summoning, Celsius. It's nice to meet you"

Finally. I am known as a real man in my clan! 

*Mission Complete.*
​


----------



## Sumon (Dec 31, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> "Ketsueki"
> 
> As Ketsueki was about to pounce on the boy with his kuani and stab him the boy did a few techniques and shot some needles out of his mouth. Ketsueki quickly landed on the ground stopping him self from attacking. "Needles really"! Ketsueki said unimpressed as he positioned his forehead to get stabbed by the needles.
> 
> ...


*Shinomori Aoshi*

Aoshi died after getting pierced by a huge blood needle(s).


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue jumped from shadow to shadow in pursuit of the tigers.

_I hope that's all there is for now-_

Nue was immediately proved wrong as an explosion rocked the forest. Anticipating an attack, Nue dove behind a tree and adopted a crouch as he surveyed the path he had come. Nothing.

_That was definitely one of my tags though..._

As much as Nue wanted to get to where Moro was, he wasn't keen on bringing another enemy right on top of her. Another explosion boomed in the distance, resounding in the forest thanks to the acoustics of the trees.

Nue sighed for a moment as he looked around. There wasn't much to use here, it was just a forest with flat ground, one which the enemy was more familiar with anyway.

"I guess I'll have to rig the place, but I'm low on gear..." Nue mumbled to himself. Another explosion which caused the ground shudder, indicated that the enemy was close. Nue frowned and reached into his pouch. He would have to try to fight up in the trees where the branches were thick and numerous. He wasn't experienced in fighting in trees this big, but his options were limited.

He began tossing out caltrops, seeding the ground all around with the sharp, spiky traps. Having used up his caltrops, he rigged two wire trip lines between the mid height branches which triggered a flying kunai trap.

_That's all I have time for..._

...Nue thought as he jumped into the thick mass of tree branches above, concealing himself in the thickest areas which protected his back. As he finished his little hideout and added a shuriken trap, he sat quietly and waited. To his surprise he heard a cacophony of chirps and little flapping wings.

_Birds?_


----------



## Bringer (Dec 31, 2011)

"Fugetsu Senju"

Fugetsu was still underground he could here the Uchiha girl cry. *"You killed him you killed him!!"* And also the Uchiha boy yell. "When I get my hands on you...YOUR DEAD!!" 

_"Damn..I was able to kill one of them but can I really take on two more Uchiha genin....looks like its time to escape..im not strong enough to take the Uchiha clan so I will retreat."_

Fugetsu began traveling from underground escaping the scene with his hiding like a mole technique. After Fugetsu felt he was far enough and was running out of oxygen he went out. "I think I lost them hopefully they do not find me." Fugetsu said thinking about how he just took a life...a life of an Uchiha. Fugetsu smiled. "This brings me one step closer of destroying the Uchiha.....I will let this war go on.....I have information to stop this war by why would I do that...it may cause the Uchiha destruction!!!"!

Fugetsu began to run on. "I have to get away from this scene the Uchiha genin may realize I not underground yet" Fugetsu said using body flicker jutsu to run.

"Running out of chakara after that fight.....!!!" Fugetsu heard a voice in him. "That voice again!!!"

_"Your pockets...check your pocket!"_

Fugetsu did just that. He found a food pill. "Where did that come from...Oh yeah the the Hyuga..I mean Tenshi mother. She must have gave me some food pills...or maybe Tenshi put a few in my pocket!!"  Fugetsu quickly ate it and his chakara was replenished.

"Much better!!" he said as he continued to run on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 31, 2011)

*Ryuho Uchiha*
_Making Friends Everywhere He Goes_​
The two young warriors stood a few feet away from each other, both of them bound by duty, loyalty, and pride to embark on this path of violence. This was a battle they must wage against each other, Uchiha Ryuho and Kurai Satsugai

_It isnt that I hated the person in front of me. No if we had met under different a circumstance, who knows maybe we could have been friends. But thats not what happened and now their isnt any turning back. Now all I know is that I have to defeat this person, this wall in front of me, the wall I must cut through. There is only one direction for me to go I have to move forward. Thats what were both thinking right now._

_*Road To Battle*_

Ryuhos journey was just starting but because of the blockade at the borders he had to take a rather circuitous route to get around the blockade. At this point he was near the Senju territory, the ancestral enemies of his guardian clan. Ryuho didnt feel very comfortable but he needed to ascertain some information about the Priestess. With his hooded cloak pulled over he wandered into a small farming town on the outskirts of the Senju territory. He knew counting on a bunch of hillbillies for intel wasnt the brightest move, but the things one could pick up just by having their to the ground.

He saw an inn that also operated as a bar. It was the kind of place that looked like people would go to talk and share stories, perhaps he could learn some more about the High Priestess there. Ryuho walked right inside to see a rather simple and plain set up, the lodgings were made of pretty sturdy oak and the place was well maintained enough. He hadnt been in many places like this so he just put up his hood and walked to the bar, taking a seat and taking in the sights. Looking around he noticed some Senju clansmen there having a rowdy good time. They didnt look that much older than him as they pounded back their alcoholic beverages. Ryuho sneered as he watched one of them fall over as the others laughed in amusement. 

Can I get you anything stranger? How bout a nice glass of scotch, get some hair on them balls of yours.

The woman asking was a rather burly thing, standing atleast half a foot taller than Ryuho and with bulging muscles. She was dress plainly with a bandanna over her head and her hair tied up in a bun. He had never seen a woman quite so larger than life, looking more like some kind of caricature than an actual person.



Ryuho didnt say anything as a smaller gentler voice interjected into the conversation;

Mom I dont think hes old enough to drink. You need to stop serving just anyone theyll take away our liquor license!!! Ryuho cocked an eyebrow as he saw a little girl barely taller than the bar chastising her mother, it was complete role reversal actually



I dont drink alcohol. For starters Im not old enough, secondly its disrespectful to the body, and thirdly I wouldnt want to be like that pack of Senju scum making fools of themselves. Ryuho didnt control the volume of his voice speaking loudly to show his low opinion of the other boys in the inn. The rest of the inn silenced at once as the entire energy of the place changed at once. The Senju who was on the floor laughing boisterous rose to his feet; he was a pudgy fat thing wearing the classic head brace of his clan. The other two Senjus well they were just as comical looking, one was tall and skinny with a rather big nose, and the last one was very short maybe just under 5 feet tall, but oddly enough he had a rather scraggly weak looking five oclock shadow which denoted someone that was perhaps a bit older than Ryuho.

Ey Ya gots something to says to us partner? Yous wanna rumble dont you? The fat one said as he approached Ryuho

Im not here to start trouble with the likes of you. Sit back down and enjoy your time with your friends. The Senju should get in as many laughs as they can in the present because nothing but misery awaits them in the future.

Rotondo if you mess up this inn Ill have your hide!!! The burly barmaid roared like a lion trying to gain control of the pride, however in her rage a nasty crack and pop could be heard. The woman grabbed her back howling with pain.

MOTHER!! The little girl gasped in horror as her mother doubled over yelping in pain.

Guys you cant do this here mother needs help, she has a very balky back. The Senju laughed at the little girl and her muscular mothers plight.

Guess old lady Mitsuwa cant stop you Rotondo. Why dont you show our new friend the good ol time, while I complete the mission

*WINGS OF THE BOY WHO KILLED ADOLESCENCE ENGAGE*​










You got it bossman Mizetto!!! The fat lard that was the Senju warrior Rotondo lumbered forward to the still sitting Ryuho cocking back his fist and driving it forward towards him.

*SWISH*

The rotund teen hit nothing but air as Ryuho simply leaned backward deftly dodging the blow. Ryuho wasted no time using the one known as Rotondos arm and by extension his body, as a pivot he spun to the rear of his foe that attempted to turn around, but it was too late Ryuho was too fast for his slower inebriated foe.

*CRACK*

Ryuho had jumped in the air and spun, driving the heel of his foot square in the jaw of Rotondo sending him over the side of the bar. As he landed he could feel the presence of another behind him as the air changed. The skinny lean one had decided to make a move and with his kunai drawn he took a swipe. The young Uchiha made a simple tiger seal in front of him as he disappeared from sight.

Hey, over here!!! Ryuho was at the skinny ones side as he now cocked back his fist and drove it into the side of Senjus face. Sending him sprawling into the oak of the bar. 

*Doton:Boudangan!!!!*

The ground began to rumble a bit as Ryuho looked over to see a jutsu beginning to be cast by Rotondo. From underneath the oak of the bar rose pillars of earth, they were awfully flexible as six poles of earth began to coil around each other.

*BANG BANG*

The pole shot outward at great velocity, faster than the eye could see, however the Uchiha was able to sidestep the initial offering rather easily. But just as he dodged one bullet another was shot lodging itself into his abdomen.

"Guhh!!!" He gasped for air as the wind was completely knocked out of him. The pain on his chest felt so heavy as if he had been hit with a hammer.

*BANG*

Ryuho didn't waste anytime clutching his chest as he began to run forward towards Rotondo, he cut left quickly spinning but with some fancy footwork not losing any speed as he felt the rocky protrusion graze him. 

_"Three more..._

*BANG*

Ryuho jumped up slightly as the pillar bullet was aimed for his knees this time, he began to run on the pillar then using it as a springboard he vaulted in the air sealing along the way as he somersaulted.

*BANG BANG*

The last two bullets fired toward him as he was seemingly helpless however he used his chakra to stick to the ceiling momentarily as he tried to decipher the path of the bullets. He pushed off feeling the wind blow by him as the pillars just barely missed him going, wide of his body.

_"Someone other than these Senju might get hurt if I use one of my jutsu..."_

He cocked his hand back and swung it down bringing a diagonal chop down on Rotondo's neck. The eyes of his bigger opponent glazed over as he fell backward, hitting the ground with a thud. Ryuho crossed his arms in victory as a draft of wind made his cloak flap making him all the more menacing.

"Anyone else feel up to the challenge!?!?!?" He roared at the other patrons of Mitsuwa's establishment.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 31, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius*
Journey...

Morning broke. A young man that walked along the grassy road, beside his walked his trusty summoning who he has obtained through rigorous training, and a difficult trial. A boy who's hair shined a brighter blue due to the strong rays of the early sun rise. Eyes of color sapphire-blue and in one of his finger-less gloves the insignia of his clan gleamed along side the rays of the sun. His summoning also of hair of a light-blue color with blue eyes walked along side him through what seemed like a forest. 

They traveled through boat for a total of 3 and a half days beginning their journey for strength. Ryoji who had a indifferent look plastered on his mien continued forward, his gaze slightly turned towards his summon spirit, Celsius as he told her.

"Finally we've reached land. Have you ever witnessed forest like these? I'm exited, to be honest. I've never been in a forest before."

He said as his lips released a slight grin. Celsius, blended quite nicely due to her appearance as a human, she who walked along side him smiled, hand behind her back, a slight gleam was shown in her eyes as she answered.

"No, never. This is actually the first time I've ever been summon. As you can see I'm rather new to this ninja stuff. Though I wish I had a more experience ninja as my master."

A slight tone of sarcasm was heard in that last sentence. Ryoji found it humorous, not at all offending, which brought him to laugh at her remark. She was clearly joking with him, so both shared a slight laugh as they continued down the road.

Further, and further through the forest.

Soon the anguish cries on humans screaming resounded in their ears.

"What jus...? "

Without an ounce of though Ryoji rushed towards the screams, in the distance there was a young boy who seemed to be heading somewhere, more so like escaping from something.

"Ryoji, over there!"

"I saw."

They made their way towards this figure that ran suspiciously. They landed near him as they both stared at him dead in the eyes.

"I heard a scream. You, by any chance don't have anything to do with this, right?"


----------



## Bringer (Dec 31, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ryoji Ivery and Celsius*
> Journey...
> 
> Morning broke. A young man that walked along the grassy road, beside his walked his trusty summoning who he has obtained through rigorous training, and a difficult trial. A boy who's hair shined a brighter blue due to the strong rays of the early sun rise. Eyes of color sapphire-blue and in one of his finger-less gloves the insignia of his clan gleamed along side the rays of the sun. His summoning also of hair of a light-blue color with blue eyes walked along side him through what seemed like a forest.
> ...





"Fugetsu Senju"

Fugetsu was running but he heard a voice.

"I heard a scream. You, by any chance don't have anything to do with this, right?"

"Out of my way!!! It does not concern you!!" Fugetsu said pushing the boy out of his way and continued running. 

_"Just because I took a life...does not make me evil.....and I dont want other people to get involved in this situation! But....they may become witnesses. If the Uchiha come from here then...he may tell where I went.!_

Fugetsu turned around and stared him dead in the eye. "Look..im not in a comfortable situation and I need you to leave from here now.....a few people will be on there way to find me..lets just say that there clan took something deeply precious away from me...and now I will destroy them!!"  Fugetsu said in rage.

_"Get a grip Fugetsu...this is not me...not my personality...Relax!"_

Fugetsu took a deep breath and smiled a friendly smile. "Please walk a different direction I do not want those Uchi......people to find where I am. You probably do not know this but there is a war happening around this area. Between the Aosuki with backup from the Senju and the Uchiha!"

_"How do I know if I can trust him......what if he tells them where im am..."_

"Look promise me you will not reveal my direction to anyone. If you say you cant right now then I will have no choice" Fugetsu said with his head down and his smile depleting. He made a fighting stance.

_"This...is not me! I will never hurt a innocent but!!! I can not let him reveal my direction im going in. The Uchiha will be here soon!!"_

"Answer wisely!"!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 31, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius.*
Indifferance

The young man was pushed away in an instance. He guess that he was running from something. His breath was heavy, drops of sweat coursed through his head. Ryoji started making hand seal, but the sudden stop of the young man ended his spree... He continued to blather away, anger rose from a deep hatred that was visible through those lends he called eyes. 

Ryoji stood there nonchalant and calm, as he heard is out burst, then the words that he hated the most arouse through his ears: *WAR* Mindless slaughter, against mindless slaughter. Man hunting man, death spilled at the name of death.

"I always believed that I would one day find myself in this kind of situation."

An anger rose through him, he gripped his hand tighter in anger as Celsius placed both her hands on his shoulder, as in to calm him down, she placed her sight on the eyes of his master, for a few seconds, staring at those beautiful sapphire color eyes of his. Eyes that shined through the rays of the sun.

"You're heading to the port. We cannot allow you to go further from here."

Celsuis stated as her gazed switched from her summoner to the young child that stood before them.

"I suggest you find some other place to hide, or else."

Ryoji turned to the road the ninja came from.

"Stay and fight if you call yourself shinobi. I'll stand here and fight along side you. But don't bring you war filth the the port, it leads to my land and I cannot allow this bloodshed to reach my home."

"The snow will not be tainted by the color of blood. I will stand beside you as your summon spirit Ryoji. But in exchange, once we end the live of your pursuers.... You will find another course, one which leads else where."

Ryoji eyes swayed he glanced at the young shinobi behind him as he said

"Think you can manage that?"

He said as chakara molded in his hands and a bow and arrow soon formed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 31, 2011)

*Ryuho Uchiha*
_Memory_​
Ryuho felt his vision begin to dull as his body was cackling, the voltage surging through him would have felled any normal human but he was far from normal. He staggered backward confused by the reaction he was having to the fruit, the animals in the forest seemed fearful of him. He looked at his hands and he could swear the electricity dancing around them was red, his body was hit with fatigue suddenly as he fell face down. Flashes of images began to flash through his mind, explosions, dead bodies, and a face...



The face, the creature with the fiery head enraptured in darkness, it was the same creature in the scroll Raikiyo had showed him. The images and the dreams he was having, they were...they were memories? Why would something like that be in his memories, what did it all mean? 

Suddenly the forest began to come back into view as he could see chakra surging all around the High Priestess now. She seemed like she was preparing to take action against Ryuho. He was too tired though he could barely keep his eyes open as he struggled to force his body up. It wouldn't budge no matter how much he willed it.

"What the hell did you give me..." He said weakly as he finally began to get up, reaching and staggering towards Koe. He didn't have the strength to fight her or force the answers out of her, his legs began to buckle. He completely lost his balance as he fell to the ground once again his eyelids shutting as he hit the ground with a thud. He was completely out cold.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 31, 2011)

*Moro Uchiha*

The girl with the sythe, did some handseals, as her appearence under the cloak enhanced her sences like a dog. Her eyes, teeth and finger nails change completly as some of the beast change her at will. She smelled the guy scent and was weary of what traps he layed down for her. If she could leave this place she would like to say something to Romulus and make him paid for her shattered heart. But first was to captured this guy alive with wounds on him. She track him down, "your traps are useless against me, I can smell your scent on the weapons you have use so far. You do not cover up your scent very well." She had more than one weapon for backup it was worth using when the sythe became broken or out of range. She strenghten her fingernail claws to not break at all.

She  losed her eyes as she got neared the traps but jumped over them and jumped into Nue's hiding spot. As her posion like claws hit against something metal as they did not break off. She tried to pushed the sword away. "Duck before she used that sythe again, at this closed ranged anything can happen." Moro did not wait for Nue to come find her, she was responiable for him to come with her. The blood was still running from her breasts from the tiger that attack her. The girl with the sythe pulled out the sythe and swung it. The silver wolf duck as his back was missing fur. "Nue you never showed up so I came to you instead." She let her side go she did not care if this girl die or not. She jumped on to the sythe and used up all of her explosion tags and did somehandseals to creat a fire ball streamed it at the girl. The girl turned into a dead wolf, as the women escaped to not deal with a crazed eye Uchiha.


----------



## Kei (Dec 31, 2011)

*Koe 
*
As the boy fell to the ground, the whole world seemed to go in slow motion, his fall, the birds that were flying in the sky, and the dust that settled after the boy fell. Koe felt her heart beat slowly begin to beat again in her chest, before long Koe realized what she was doing and stopped. Her body finally weakened and soon she felt her legs give out...

What was that?

Her eyes scaned over to the sleeping boy, the danger disappeared like that, Koe felt something draw herself to him and soon she felt herself crawling over to him. She reached out to touch him but soon her hand withdrew partly..Again her curosity beckon her to go fourth and shamefully she listened. Reaching out to the out cold boy, she flipped him over...

Her hands gently moved over his bangs on the boy head, revealing his sleeping face...Koe looked down, he smelt like burning cinnamon it made Koe smile a bit. But soon she stroked his face, it was smooth, Koe wondered is this what the Aosuki face felt like?

Realizing what she was doing, she stopped quickly...

Her eyes shamefully looking down at the ground before moving away...

He needed to be healed...

"Koe!" a voice called out causing the young girl to jump back and look to where the voice was coming from. Out of the bushes came her teacher panting crazily! Koe eyes met hers and in an instant Nehi had embaced her student tightly, Koe felt that warmth in her chest again as she realized that Nehi was worried about her..

"I was so worried!" Nehi said her voice was cracking, "I felt strong chakra and yours! I rushed without thinking! Are you okay Koe?!"

Koe nodded her head before her eyes trailed over to the boy, causing Nehi to look at the cause of the strong chakra presence. Nehi released Koe as she motioned over to the boy, her eyes scanned him before looking at the girl.

"He passed out, he came he to recover his memories...He was looking for Pao..." Koe said as she finally got up off the ground, "After eating the fruit, he just....Snapped and then fainted...I was ready to defend Pao in an instant!"

Nehi smiled, "Good job Koe...But now....What do you want to do with him? Choices like these will determined what kind of priestess you become..." Nehi explained causing the girl to smile, everything had to have some sort of lecture to it..

Koe got up, "...We have to treat him, the quicker we do it and send him on the way, the less we have to worry about the village he came from getting worried."

Nehi nodded...

Koe looked down, "Let me be in charge of him...He will not step out of the medical room once we get there."


----------



## Bringer (Dec 31, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ryoji Ivery and Celsius.*
> Indifferance
> 
> The young man was pushed away in an instance. He guess that he was running from something. His breath was heavy, drops of sweat coursed through his head. Ryoji started making hand seal, but the sudden stop of the young man ended his spree... He continued to blather away, anger rose from a deep hatred that was visible through those lends he called eyes.
> ...




"Fugetsu Senju"


"I always believed that I would one day find myself in this kind of situation."

"Thats great so are you going to keep this encounter a secret or not!" Fugetsu said impatiently. 

"You're heading to the port. We cannot allow you to go further from here."

Fugetsu notice how both strange people interacted. How the girl calmed down the boy. "Sorry pal but I need to go. I dont care if I have to go through you and your girl friend!"

"Stay and fight if you call yourself shinobi. I'll stand here and fight along side you. But don't bring you war filth the the port, it leads to my land and I cannot allow this bloodshed to reach my home."

"The snow will not be tainted by the color of blood. I will stand beside you as your summon spirit Ryoji. But in exchange, once we end the live of your pursuers.... You will find another course, one which leads else where."

"My war...you think I care about this war...all I care about is my friends,my family,and the destruction of a certain clan! Fugetsu snapped. He then heard the girl who turned out to be a summon. Fugetsu playful and sarcastic outgoing attitude returned. "the snow wont be tainted by blood. Puns get more ridiculous every time I here them." Fugetsu said with a slight laugh. "Deal but do you really think those ice bow and arrow will do anything to those uchi." Fugetsu was caught off by a voice.

*"Fire ball Jutsu!"*
"Fire ball Jutsu!"

"There here!!"


----------



## Chronos (Jan 1, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius.*
 Consequences

Idiot.

Those were the best words that described this young shinobi in Ryoji's mind. Out bursting and mouthing out like an idiot, joining a fight that supposedly wasn't him, taking war as an excuse to battle a desired enemy, he doesn't care about right or wrong, he only cares that he manages to kill these Uchiha fire menaces.

"You wouldn't know honor if it came up to you and stabbed a kunai in your forehead."

Said Ryoji as he heard his insufferable whining along with his sarcasm, as a ninja who has been trained and tough to put lives above anything, to not fight if not for a worthy cause other than revenge, his mind though of this lad behind him as a hypocrite.

"You're story isn't hard to tell at all. You're mad at the Uchiha's for whatever reason. So you seek their spilled blood to quench your thirst. A thirst for vengeance."

Celsius said with dull tone, unimpressed at the young man before the two, the sounds of the fauna, the grass, foot steps moving among those grass resounded in their ear. 

"...something Uchiha are said to be experts with. Hatred and Vengeance."

"And you perhaps tell yourself that you're different from them. What, of any of this makes you so different from them? I don't know what you want or what your after, and truthfully I couldn't give a rat's ass either. But keep _*your*_ fight out of my land." 

Obviously the enemy was nearing the three, a slight disadvantage though, the Uchiha's were flame based. The words were then obviously spouted towards him, Ryoji's vein came across his forehead the more this man talked. Something about him didn't sit well with him. A smug and dominant attitude, along with selfishness and an egotistical attitude. 

"That's why you're here. I doubt _your_ Marksmen ship is anywhere near as accurate as mines. You'll be the bait while we find and opening and pierce our arrows on their necks." 

Handing the bow and arrow to Celsius she grips the tightly awaiting the enemy to arrive, creating a set full of hand sign once again he creates yet another bow made of powerful Ice, along with a total of 6 arrows. He hands 4 more to Celsius who places it in a holder she had. 

Soon the heat of flames neared them, the enemy was among them, throwing their flame elemental techniques towards them, they weren't powerful at all, the size weren't enough to tell that they were powerful high class ninja. The canon ball sized spheres of flames hurled towards them. The prepped them selves in a defensive position, kneeling towards the ground and creating strength in their legs, with that same strength the pushed themselves towards the sky, jumping above the incandescent balls of raging fire. Successfully dodging their head fist attack. However the flames no made their way towards the shinobi who was behind them.

Still in the air they flipped above the heads of their targets, Ryoji inches away from Celsius, their heads looking down at the enemy while in the air. Once they managed to position themselves they pointed their bows and arrows towards their head and shoot them in hopes that they will pierce their skulls and they would drop dead.  

"Your turn."

"Celsius, try to keep you wits at the highest,  we don't want these Uchiha to out best us."

"Right, Ryoji try to keep calm. Don't let your emotions get the best of you while in the heat of battle."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 1, 2012)

Chronos said:


> *Ryoji Ivery and Celsius.*
> Consequences
> 
> Idiot.
> ...




"You wouldn't know honor if it came up to you and stabbed a kunai in your forehead."

"Honor...what honor would I get. I am a genin of of the Senju clan. My parent are dead....so tell me what honor do I even have! My uncle take care of me and my teeth were knocked out of me by Uchiha when I was younger and they got replaced by fucking wolf teeth!" Fugetsu said angry as ever grinding his wolf teeth together. "You dont even know me!!" Fugetsu said in anger.


"And you perhaps tell yourself that you're different from them. What, of any of this makes you so different from them? I don't know what you want or what your after, and truthfully I couldn't give a rat's ass either. But keep _*your*_ fight out of my land." 


"Huh...I never said I was different.......every shinobi knows the cycle of hatred....so your telling me if the Uchiha killed your parents in front of your own eyes when you were young you would not be mad!!! And to make it worse I here there voices in my head!!!"


"That's why you're here. I doubt _your_ Marksmen ship is anywhere near as accurate as mines. You'll be the bait while we find and opening and pierce our arrows on their necks." 

"Got it!!!" Fugetsu said sarcastically but he still intended to hold them off.

_"That boy.....knows nothing. So I should not really snap at him. For all I know he is just a spoiled brat who never had any losses in his life and just has a bug up his ass"_ Fugetsu thought as the flames were getting closer. Fugetsu then snapped back to reality.

"Water Release: Wild Water Wave!" Water came out of Fugetsu mouth and went against the fireball. Steam went in the air. "That takes care of the flames"! 

As the steam spread everywhere around the area making everyone vision go foggy. "Where are they?"! Suddenly Fugetsu heard a yell. *"I will kill you and anyone who helps you!!!!!"* She said making more hand seals.  *"Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique!"*

_"The technique is to fast I have to dodge!!!"_

Fugetsu was ready to dodge but felt something grab his feat. "He knows doton I cant dodge!! Take a shot at them do something!!"


----------



## Chronos (Jan 1, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius*
Mercilessness?

The young boy was lost in a dark cloud that surrounded his thoughts. He was clearly insane and had little to no hope of returning to a normal being senses. This thought brought Ryoji to lift the side of his mouth, as in indifference, he literally couldn't give a shit about the life of this shinobi, however the sight of him being held towards the earth, by the Uchiha had held the he elemental affinity of earth, and slight emotion evoked in his heart. 

Pity. Or more so-- mercy. As he saw the young man get trampled and held to the earth, he quenched his teeth in a type of anger and rushed towards his position, Celsius extending her hand and yelled.

"What are you doing!? He's not worth it! Let him die!"

Ryoji ears managed to hear the words his summon told him. He didn't look back as he continued towards his position. The jumped the fires and landed strait in front of him, crossing his hands and guarding from the incoming flames. 

"Celsius, Use the arrows now!"

Her eyes demonstrated fear and worry, her summoner was impacted by a large amount of flames that managed to hit directly towards his body managing to hit the annoying smart ass bastard behind him.

Celsuis held another arrow and brought it up towards the bow, pulling on the thin flexible icy string on the bow, holding her breath she shot and arrow the back on the female Uchiha that had landed the flames on her summoner, piercing her flesh and crossing her body, the arrow had managed to hit her heat. Her body started to weaken, blood started to pour through the arrows tip that managed to pierce through her back unto her chest.

He mouth started to bleed as her eyes become empty, a slight fear was brought to these eyes, a woman that had lost a loved one had fail at avenging her beloved Uchiha comrade.

The smoked started to fade... Ryoji stood firm, deep cuts, serious wounds, Scars that were seemed as if he had fought endlessly for days were painted on his flesh. The jutsu was no more than a simple one. Yet it seemed as he had taken more than the needed does of damage. His kek-genkai was at fault because of this... 

"You worthless little shit."

Ryoji led out his most inner-thought on the boy.

"Even though you deserve the same fate as that girl over there. I still build up the courage to come here and save you from death... I wounded my body and I feel I could give out at any moment..."

He said as a long stream of blood rushed through his head, dripping down towards his chin and o the floor. His shirt was mostly burned and his flesh, large parts of his flesh was burned in crimson flames of this woman's jutsu. While he stared at the young man behind him with a mien that express true anger. 

"It' not about love, it's not about hate! It's not about revenge or doing about anger! It's about doing what's fucking right! If you saw two boy dying of hunger, would you give the piece of bred to the one you 'liked' or 'know' the most? NO! You split the bread and give a slice to both!"

He created a few and seal and summoned another arrows with it he pierced through the hands of the man who held the feet of the shinobi he protected.

"I haven't lost someone of great importance to me since my grandfather, who died out of old age. But I know anger, and I understand hatred. As of this moment I wanted to do this to you, but I didn't."

"Ryoji..."

He pulled the arrow from his hand... and stared at the young man dead in the eye.

"Because I promised you I would protect you and help you get rid of this Uchiha that followed you and because if I didn't my home would be threatened. Because it's right to follow a commitment, and to protect what you love. You have lost everything as you say. You have nothing to fight for, only revenge and hatred. You have my sympathies for that. But that's not a path to the just, neither side is a good side. They're only two sides that holds two different points of views.  You follow a path that would lead you to endless hatred, even if you managed to achieve what you desired, is that worth it? Is it? Do you really believe that your family, Senju at that. Would want you to follow a long path of hatred? I won't waste my words anymore, follow you own road and meet your fate."

He stood and forced himself to jump next to Celsius.

"End it."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 1, 2012)

Chronos said:


> *Ryoji Ivery and Celsius*
> Mercilessness?
> 
> The young boy was lost in a dark cloud that surrounded his thoughts. He was clearly insane and had little to no hope of returning to a normal being senses. This thought brought Ryoji to lift the side of his mouth, as in indifference, he literally couldn't give a shit about the life of this shinobi, however the sight of him being held towards the earth, by the Uchiha had held the he elemental affinity of earth, and slight emotion evoked in his heart.
> ...




"Fugetsu Senju"

Fugetsu watched as the boy jumped in front of him. How each flame hit him. "What are you doing I said take the shot not jump in front of me!!" Fugetsu yelled out. Fugetsu then noticed the fire stopped and heard a sound of something fall to the ground. The girl dead.

"Even though you deserve the same fate as that girl over there. I still build up the courage to come here and save you from death... I wounded my body and I feel I could give out at any moment..."

Fugetsu seen the boy all burned up. "I..never said jump in the way. and I would have lived. All..I asked was to take the shot......." Fugetsu said in a emotionless way.


"It' not about love, it's not about hate! It's not about revenge or doing about anger! It's about doing what's fucking right! If you saw two boy dying of hunger, would you give the piece of bred to the one you 'liked' or 'know' the most? NO! You split the bread and give a slice to both!"


"There you go again acting like you know everything about me. I would actually split it for both of them. Even if I knew one of them. The thing is...I will be honest..if it was an Uchiha then I would not have split it....but thats my goal. The destruction of the Uchiha...I would have no choice......but to say all I care about is revenge!!! I had those times where I cared. I would hang out with my friends. Make new ones! Make new enemies! But to say my life is all revenge. I had those thoughts in my head......to stop my hatred...to do the right thing! But I cant....I was going to stop the war with the information I found but...I choose not to. War is common between the Senju and the Uchiha. Its in are blood...are extincts. Like dog and cat. Do your research about history"  Fugetsu said with a mixture of emotions.



"Because I promised you I would protect you and help you get rid of this Uchiha that followed you and because if I didn't my home would be threatened. Because it's right to follow a commitment, and to protect what you love. You have lost everything as you say. You have nothing to fight for, only revenge and hatred. You have my sympathies for that. But that's not a path to the just, neither side is a good side. They're only two sides that holds two different points of views.  You follow a path that would lead you to endless hatred, even if you managed to achieve what you desired, is that worth it? Is it? Do you really believe that your family, Senju at that. Would want you to follow a long path of hatred? I won't waste my words anymore, follow you own road and meet your fate."

"Good because I dont wanna talk anymore." Fugetsu said walking the other direction. Fugetsu did a few hand seals and used his Water Release: Wild Water Wave in the sky. He pumped a lot of chakara in it and the water traveled high in the sky. And when it came down it turned into a slight rain as the wind spread the water in the sky. Water came down washing the blood from the ground. "Hopefully that cooled you off a little"! He said with a smile. 

_"We don't understand each other but thats no reason to hate him _


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 1, 2012)

The Meeting
Kurai Satsugai ​

"Ahhh~...  AHHHCHOO!"

The white-haired youth sniffled his bright red nose as he rubbed his sides.  It had been a terrible idea to explore these ice-capped mountains without proper winter gear, but there was no turning back now.  He continued to trudge through the snow which went up to the top of his boots.  Any higher and it would have seeped to his feet, and frostbite was something he really didn't need right now.    Kurai sniffed, trying to fight through his runny nose and looked around the mountain.  A blizzard kicked in, blanketing the area around him in white.  His hair became , snow dropping onto his face.  He shook his head about like a soaked dog and continued to trudge through the mountain.

Suddenly, something solid smacked into him and he fell over, getting half-buried into the snow.  He sat up, shaking his head as the snow began to slowly clear up.  He could make out a boy who seemed to be near his age with dark hair and blue eyes that matched the shade of Kurai's own.  He stood and offered a hand to the boy.  "Sorry, I couldn't see a thing."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius
Encounter​
"It's nothing."

Ryoji said as he pulled the young man's body from the frost-white colored snow. The young man who dressed in blue clothing, who's eyes pigment matched his own, this was someone who Ryoji managed to encounter on his travel to the snow. His wounds healed after the last battle he participated, now he wondered the snow once again. 

"Celsius, you still there? Do have the bag with you?"

Ryoji stare was brought to the side where in a few inches away stood a girl with hair that resembled the summer sky, a light blue color and eyes that matched Ryoji's. With a smiles she reaches to the bag she held on her and placed it in front of her chest, slightly waving it side to side, affirming what he had asked.

"Yeah, I got it. I think I already know what you want me to do."

She said with a kind-warming smile on her face. A smile that brought a slight warmth to Ryoji, he was quite fortunate to have a summoning such as her. Her hand opened the small bag, inserting it, she picked up some contents on it and walked towards the young man who stood before them.

"Here, it's a coat made of bear pelt. It should keep you warm through these icy mountains, take these as well, they're goggles from the Ivery clan. They'll allow you to view through the snow." 

"Is there something you're looking for traveler? If anything I would be happy to lend a hand if needed."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 1, 2012)

The Meeting
Kurai Satsugai ​
"Ah!"  Kurai bowed to the boy.  "Gomenasai.  I am Satsugai Kurai, but please, call me Kurai."  He reached into his back pocket and retrieved 1000 ryo, putting it into the girl's palm.  "Please take this."  He slid the coat on and strapped the goggles onto his head.  He could make out the boy and the girl much more clearly now.  He looked up at the mountain.  "I'm not really looking for any one thing, to be honest.  It's my goal to become a powerful fighter.  Well, that's my first goal anyway.  My second goal is to find someone to protect with that power.  Having a lot of strength but nothing to protect with it is kinda meaningless."  He slid his hands into his pockets.  "I heard rumor that a warrior lived in these mountains and I wanted to try my hand against him, but it looks like those rumors were just that.  Rumors."  He sighed.  "Oh, by the way, I didn't catch your name."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius
Encounter​
A handful of ryo was handed in her hands, the moment they witnessed this a bright smiled coursed through their lips, however she walked up to him, held up his hand and placed it on soon curling up his fingers to make him hold him money.

"There's no need to repay us. We always help the one in need. It's free of charge."

Said Celsius still with that kind smile smudged on her lips, Ryoji who wore a slightly less think dressing on his stood before the two as he answered the incoming question.

"Oh, right. I guessed it slipped my mind. I'm Ryoji Ivery, and this is my summon spirit Celsius."

they both slightly bowed their head at the young man who was deemed for respect. Soon lifting Ryoji told the young man:

"Well, it's obvious that weren't searching from me since I'm not that powerful.  However, the only truly powerful ninja around here in my father. Mitsunari Ivery, we hail from these blizzard snows."

Ryoji said with a rather proud tone in his voice, he was confident that this boy wasn't a threat to his village that his goals were pure and sound, something that he could admire in a shinobi. His hands make their way towards his chin, slight rubbing the flesh in thought, he glances for a second at Celsius, as if they communicated through telepathy, she understood quite well what his eyes told her, and so she nodded and said.

"Do you wish to become stronger then? We could take you to out hidden clan so you can meet the clan leader and spar with him."

"Yes, I agree. Celsius is right. There's a slight honesty and care for your words, your goals show similarity to mines. I honor that though, fight to become strong and become strong to protect something you love. You have qualities from my clan actually."

Ryoji said in a rather playful tone.

"Come we'll treat you to some food as well. I just came back from hunting the meet actually."

He said as he pointed backwards to what seemed like dead animals that had pierced crystal-like ice arrows on them.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 1, 2012)

The Meeting
Kurai Satsugai ​
Kurai rose an eyebrow, intriguied by what the boy had said.  "Really?  A powerful ninja is here?  I would love to spar against him."  He looked over at the animals as Ryoji motioned to them.  "Ice?  I've seen fire, earth, even lightning, but you can tame ice?  That's a really interesting ability.  I'd love to spar against Mitsunari-san and you as well sometime, Ryoji-San."  He looked down at his hand and smiled at Celsius and Ryoji.  "I must say, you two are very generous.  It's good to see that in times of war like these."  He began following them up to the clan's place of dwelling, a smile on his face.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius
Encounter​
"Don't worry. Kindness and hospitality are far more valuable than any coin."

Celsius and Ryoji turn as they walked through the snowy filled roads of the mountain. the vision was much clearer than to the goggles of the Ivery clan, as they moved through the snow Ryoji said.

"Yeah, we're a clan that only specialize on the Ice release. Our Keke-Genkai,  Tōketsu is specialize to make powerful Ice release jutsu. However thanks to it, we cannot wield other affinities, such as fire, water, lightning or any of the other releases, we're not a too powerful clan, but we can at least hold our own."

Ryoji said with slight modesty, Celsius who walked beside him along the snow continued.

"It was said that their clan made a pact with our elder a few years back. It implied that the Ivery's would only be the wielder or 'heir' to the frost. Meaning the Ivery's are the true wielder of Ice."

"At least I's like to say that. There's still much I need to learn."

Ryoji who dragged the beast through the cold storm of the blizzard said rather confidently. Soon his steps became steadier, as they neared the clan's home. He stopped and said:

"We're here. This is were the Ivery's live."

​
he demonstrated his home to the young lad who stood behind him. A snowy village in the middle of the snowy regions, created by the Ivery's since the start of time A beautiful landscape, followed by beautifully shaped building that reached high to the sky.

"Let us continued. Father must be waiting for the food."

They walked along the road towards a large building that was nearing the end. There they entered and bowed to in many aspects.

"Father, we have a visitor. One that wishes to speak to you."

His father turned and a warming smile crossed his lips.

"Ryoji and Celsius. I see you brought today's food. Come in, bring your friend in, we can chat while we have a good bite to eat."

---------------------

Ryoji Ivery LT​
Ryoji stumbled upon a strange forest once more. His senses at its max, his guard was unwavering while, yet his mien had a dull expression marked on it. His steps were steady and his left hand held an ice bow that shined to the powerful rays of the sun, the sun that gave up a heat that unmotivated Ryoji to move forward, the drops of sweet ran across his forehead and down to the tip of his chin, soon dropping to the earth that laid beneath him.

"This... is probably the only thing I hat about the forest."

He sighed, releasing his slight frustration he held through that small exhale of breath. He stopped, looking far at the distance of the road. He noticed that the sandy floor that was once under his feet was there no more. He tuned to the back to see that he had been walking around the forest for what seemed like hours without ends... lost.

"Now this is great. I should summon Celsius or something..."

His thoughts were blurred through a small murmur, his eyes slightly dim, he moved through the forest, further in and further in. The sounds of water running through the earth resounded on his ears. His attention dropped in an instance as he rushed towards the sound, a small river stood before him. 

"Yes! Lucky day!"

He walked towards the water and placed his finger on it, it was warm, but this was nothing to him. He poured his chakara into the water, coursing it like a painter courses his pencil on the white canvas, Ryoji did the same, the water started to take form a simple spherical from on the top. The water in the areas that Ryoji traced as he placed his hand on the frozen area and pulled it. His pulled the shape of a crystal-ice glass. A slight smoke of cold air emanated from the glass as it held cold water within it. He pulled it up to his mouth and drank the cold water, refreshing his throat and revealing his heat.

"...Now how to escape this forest?"


----------



## Kenju (Jan 1, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
> 
> "My name is Diarmu Duihan, Prince." He had told Noctis his name without any reason. The name in which he expects Noctis to call him by. This didn't really concern the Prince in any way. He didn't seem to care for the discovery of his name. He wasn't involved in any of his conflicts, so it should make sense for him not to care.
> 
> ...


*
Diarmu Duihan*

The spear went through, or so he had thoughts until the blade met halfway through the false image. Once the spear made contact he could tell it wasn't real by the non-resistance from the strike. Instead the lance pierced into the wooden tree that was behind. Diarmu took no reaction to this and only kept his spear in the tree once he confirmed Noctis was behind it. A ninjutsu user, that means Diarmu will have to keep things close as usual.

Even if he didn't want to get into a fight, Diarmu was going to make him. He never to took 'no' for an answer and he wasn't going to start now. Judging from the way the conversation was going, he was going to get what he wanted. From the sound of it, the Prince wasn't to fond of his purpose of death to have the result of hurting the ninja world. "Yeah it's too bad isn't it? But that's just the kind of world we live in now and you should know it's filled with all kinds of dark endings and that's whats going to happen to you." the spear-man speaks darkly with his grip still tight on the spear.

"I don't care what your means are. Once you decided to be a shinobi, you should know what kind of hell your getting into to. And as for my answer..." The location on the tree where the spear had stabbed it was being slowly killed by the black mist emitting from it. Once that had been done, he canceled the mist from continuing on any further and swung at the tree horizontally. The spear was slicing through the tree and was also going to slice through Noctis's head, who was laying against it. Once the tree had been cut in half, Diarmu sprung onto the side of the tree and pushed off it immediately, pushing the tree over and hoping to have it crash on the shinobi. "You don't need to know it," Once landing on the grass, Diarmu held the land slightly above the waist and pointed at where his opponent should be.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2012)

*Takashi*


luffy no haki said:


> *" Rena!!! you son of a ... "*the Uchiha called her name and was about to charge at Takashi but his friend stopped him. " Aosuki... "he just said, understanding that if they were careless, even outnumbering him, it would be bad." Uchiha....Let?s have some fun!! "he said now with his growing psycho attitude while sticking his tongue out of his mouth and then licking the blood remaining in his weapon.



" As you please. Let?s do it Shinsuke " the leader of the group(well, duo) said taking out a kunai. Shinsuke did the same getting ready for the battle" Kishishishi, what?s this? If ya are gonna do somethin? do it! "the Aosuki kid said rushing at both Uchiha. Then the pair split running in opposite directions to surround Takashi." Too easy! "the mad guy shouted taking out a kunai with an explosive tag wrapped around. 

Throwing the kunai in Shinsuke?s direction at the same time a she turned to challenge the leader to a hand to hand combat, clashing Kunai and measuring their strength. Immediately the explosion caused by the tag took place" Shinsuke! "the guy said looking to the now cloud of smoke and dust" If I were ya I wouldn?t get distracted! Shyahaha "the young shinobi spoke pushing forward " I think the one who shouldn?t get distracted is you "the Uchiha talked back before jumping, Takashi?s eyes following him as a foot was about to hit his head.

Ducking and then lying his hands on the floor to land a double kick on the chin of Shinsuke who somehow managed to escape the explosion only with some dirt on his clothes. A surprised Shinsuke and his leader took distance as soon as the latest landed.

" Cheap tricks like that won?t work, assholes "he said with that wild smile of his. Without wasting a second, Takashi threw a bunch of shuriken which were easily deflected and dodged by the Uchiha though it was only a screen to get near of them; starting with a taijutsu fight he goes for Shinsuke which starts to fight with the Aosuki evenly.

A kick coming from his right side sends Takashi rolling some meters away as he notices that the leader of the Uchiha team, Junpei, was the one who landed the kick on his face. A small thread of blood coming from his mouth. Using his tongue to clean it, the blue-haired boy dashes  at both of them again this time going after Junpei. Feinting a straight fist, Takashi succeeds in making the Uchiha to duck; with a fast movement the psycho kid takes the head of the Uchiha and lands a knee in his face; before the sharp-toothed guy could keep with his attack, he is forced to duck at a kunai which was coming from behind only to recover his posture in order to stop a new kick with his forearm.

Moving Shinsuke?s leg away, the Aosuki boy jumps and launches a roundhouse kick, striking the Uchiha?s ribs. As soon a she landed he jumped back and took some distance.

" Let?s continue continue continue!!! this is great!!! Shyahahah !! "


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 2, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Noctis had a feeling that the boy named Diarmu was going to strike him in some way due to the fact he had given his position away to the boy. As Diarmu stabbed his lance into the tree, Noctis knelt down avoiding the lance's strike. The Prince had slammed his palms onto the ground,

"_Lightning Release!_"

Noctis sent lightning streams into the ground only to determine the chakra nature of his opponent and to be used for other actions he had planned later on. Diarmu had started to talk about how a Shinobi's life would be cruel and horrible in the end, but Noctis didn't seem to be too concerned. Noctis had already lost his mother at a young age, so he wouldn't feel too different if his life as a shinobi would be dark and depressing.

He continued to talk, "I don't care what your means are. Once you decided to be a shinobi, you should know what kind of hell your getting into to. And as for my answer..." The spear that had stabbed through the tree had suddenly started to form black mist and loosened the tree. The Prince heard the creaking noise and attempted to avoid the tree that was going to collapse. "You don't need to know it," He spoke from his last statement. 












As the tree was falling, Noctis quickly took action and formed a lance like structure from his right hand. He turned around and thrusted the lightning release technique forward to break the part of the trunk that was about to fall on him. Noctis jumped away from the fallen tree to maintain a distance between him and the spear wielder. "_I choose my title as a shinobi fully knowing my fate... and I'll gladly pay the price to follow out through my path._"

"_So he's mostly a Kenjutsu user huh? I wonder if he only relies on his spear to fight... This is bad... if he's a kenjutsu user, he will try to stay close to me as much as possible... What a pain... This would have been a much easier if I had my Surigan unlocked... I guess I will have to make openings for myself... Not only that, that spear is not an ordinary spear if it could break apart a tree that fast.._" The Prince thought in his head. Noctis manipulated the light around him and created a projection of himself. "_So you don't have the will to tell me your reasoning to attack me? I will respect your privacy... but fighting me without me having a reason to fight back.... It's pointless... However... I will beat that reason out of you in order for me to feel calm about fighting back..._" He told the red haired boy without any expression on his face. Both Noctis and the projection were side by side, and immediately the projection charged at the red haired boy.

Noctis summoned two large shuriken in his hands, and threw them both at opposing paths leading towards Diarmu from left and right. At the same time, Noctis had manipulated the projection to ready a image of a lightning release sparking out of its fists ready to strike his face. This was done in order to confuse Diarmu about which Noctis was real, and hopefully to knock him unconscious.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue LT*

The woman soon appeared, heading straight for Nue up in the trees.

_I guess I shouldn't be surprised, I'm only genin level at trap building._

Despite the traps being neatly avoided, they did serve their primary purpose of forcing the woman to attack from a direction that Nue expected. He was not a big fan of surprises. As she hopped into the makeshift den Nue and constructed, he retreated slightly deeper among the branches where the scythe would have the least effect.

_Time for the final stand..._

Nue reached behind a nearby branch to trigger his shuriken trap when suddenly Moro appeared engaging the woman's scythe head on. Nue clicked his tongue at Moro's timing giving him a feeling of relief on two counts: the first that she was still ok, and the second that she appeared before he had a chance to pull the trip wire. The triggered trap would have sent his trap shuriken flying into Moro's back had she appeared a split second later.

_The last thing we need is friendly fire._



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Duck before she used that sythe again, at this closed ranged anything can happen."



"Right!" Nue acknowledged, leaving his trap for the moment and slipping down between the branches so that he could an angle to help Moro attack the woman (at the moment Moro was between them).



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Nue you never showed up so I came to you instead."



"Yeah, yeah", Nue grinned as he kept up the mid-battle banter. "Not everyone is as fast as you."

He dropped down onto a lower branch just as Moro let rip with multiple tags and a fireball. In case the woman remained somehow, Nue prepared his own handseal sequence before jumping into the dissipating smoke of the explosion.

"_Resonating Echo D-_"

Nue's stopped his attack just as he realized that there was nothing but a dead wolf where he thought the woman would be.

_What the-... shit! Change of body stance!"_

Anticipating some exotic counterattack, Nue quickly evaded back towards the higher branches. It seemed however that the woman had retreated for the time being. Nue scolded himself for his recklessness. Getting caught up in the moment with Moro made him forget about his usual caution in battle.

"Damn, I'm an idiot", he mumbled as he looked down at Moro who seemed a little worse for wear. There was no telling how many jutsu she had done already. 

_She must be low on chakra._

"Are you ok?" Nue quietly asked, noticing Moro nursing some wounds on her chest. "I think we should lay low for a little while, just so we can catch our breath."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 2, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I be fine, don't worry about me too much. It is only a few tiger scratches to the breasts. We can stay here in your den, if you still have your trap still set up for anyone to attack us." She turn her back as she took off her top to look at her own wounds. She found the bandages and nurse her wounds on her breasts. She blushed as her naked back was in Nue's direction as she tied the bandages snugly and knots behind her back. The wolf layed down next to Moro. He knew Nue would not pulled anything on Moro at all when she was in the nude like this to heal herself. She pulled a black tube top from her bag and put it on as she tied the dress off to make only a skirt out of it for now.

"Sounds like a plan to ay low and hide our scent to get where we have to get going after we rest for awhile. So it be best to eat something, I have not total scorch those tigers to bring back some cook meat with the frog legs that I stll hve to snack on if you want some. Sorry for leaving you behind, I did not mean to. As I got caught up in the moment of that lady attacking us. It is no excuse to leave your best friend behind when they really need you. YOu can say I am a crappy friend to you." Her normal eyes were stinging from using the sharingan too long as she felt it used up her charka with all the jutsu she used. The silver wolf was calm as he was thinking you could use all the good friends to have around you Moro. Moro turn to looked at Nue with her normal eyes as she handed some of food she had to help restored both of the charka levels.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 2, 2012)

The Meeting
Kurai Satsugai ​
Kurai followed the two up the icy mountains, listening to Ryoji and Celsius tell of how Ryoji could manipulate Ice.  "That's incredible.  I'm even more sure that you would make a wonderful sparring partner."  He smiled at Ryoji and Celsius.  The anticipation of an awesome battle with the two of them mounted in his chest.  He countinued up the mountain, his bear coat he received from Ryoji keeping him warm.  They trudged through the snow, the snow storm rattling on, until suddenly it cleared up, revealing a grand sight.  Huge towers cut through the sky, the tops of which seemed to stir the thin air.  The wind was crisp but filled your lungs with a nice sensation, it was like the feeling of your first heavy breath after a particularly strenuous battle.  It reminded him of the first breaths he took when sparring with his father.  His white hair danced in the light winds as he gazed upon the Ivery clan home in wonder.  He followed Ryoji and Celsius down the hill leading up to the entrance.

As they entered, Kurai was lead to a huge room, grand and tasteful.   bowed respectfully to the man.  Mitsunari Ivery exuded power, but at the same time, he had a kind of warmth that was unmistakable, even in these snow-filled mountains.  "It is a pleasure to meet you, Ivery-sama.  I am Satsugai Kurai, but please call me Kurai.  I offer thanks for allowing me to come into your beautiful home."  Kurai rose, giving the man a smile.  "I have heard much about you from Ryoji.  I wish to spar against you, if it is at all possible.  But, before that, please allow me to prepare you a meal.  It is the least I could do for allowing me into your home."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 2, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery, Mitsunari Ivery and Celsius
Enounter​
"You make the meal?"

Ryoji's summoning said in confusion after that remark that Kurai had said. Ryoji and Celsius then shared a galnce to each other, as in communicating once their eyes met it seemed as their though had similarity. "Why would he make the dinner? He was the guest." However, not jumping into any conclusions, Ryoji and Celsius eyes swayed towards Mitsunari, who stood before the white haired ninja with arms crossed and on of his hand rubbed the tip of his skin.

Soon a grind had been placed within his lips, Mitsunair looked upon the bowing young man and placed his hand on his white, dropped hair.

"As white as the snow itself." 

Mitsunari murmured under his breath , in awe of this child hair. As natural as the spring blossoms that grew in the fields of the lush forest of the south. A rather sooth color of white, like the winter snow that hails from the sky. He continued.

"You are welcomed to."

Ryoji was dumbfounded the moment his father said this to Kurai. Was he serious? Did his father just accept the offer of guest to cook in his own home, just when they have just met. Mitsuari's eyes glanced Ryoji and Celsius who now sat on the table awaiting for Mitsunari to cook their meal,

"Father... Is that really necessary?"

Said Ryoji with slight discomfort.

"It's rather strange that you would allow this Mitsunari-sama"

Celsius who shared the same sentiments as Ryoji said with a frown placed on her facial expression.

"Nonsense! Meet my expectation young Kurai-kun. Create what you wish and once we fill our stomachs with your cooking, I would gladly have a sparring match with you my young shinobi. I will prove your devotion and strength! Allow me to say this in advance son, allow me to view your full potential on the battle field!."

He said with an enthusiastic tone in his voice that mixed together with that smile that was painted clearly in his mien. Ryoji laughed, more like chuckled as he shook his head, his father didn't seemed to know what it meant to be a bit more 'subtle'. I guess he couldn't help himself.

"If father said it's all right. I guess I have no other choice, but to agree."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 2, 2012)

The Meeting
Kurai Satsugai ​Kurai nodded his thanks.  "Thank you, Ivery-sama.  I will not fail you."  He smiled at Ryoji and Celsius before being whisked away to the kitchen by a clan member.  When he arrived the meat that Ryoji had hunted was placed before him, skinned, cleaned, and ready to be cooked.  Kurai tied an apron to himself and took off his bear coat and his blue jack, standing in a black tanktop.  He licked his lips in thought and got to work, chopping, seasoning, boiling water.  His father taught him to fight, and his mother taught him to cook.  He set a large cauldron of water to boil before chopping up a slew of vegetables.  Onions, peppers, celery, carrots, all of them accenting the flavor of the meat and spices he had used.  He dropped the vegetables into the water before reaching for his jacket and retrieving a bag.  In the bag was a golden dust.  "What is that?" asked a chef.

"Mother's magic powder.  It adds an indescribable sensation to anythin'!  Try some."  He poured a bit on the chef's hand who tasted it.  "That is wondrous!  I must meet your mother!"  Kurai chuckled and poured some of the dust into the meal.  Within minutes the water was a reddish brown and had become thicker than normal water.  The stew bubbled like magma and Kurai slowly ladled it over several bowls of steaming white rice.  Kurai smiled as he smelled the food.  It was done.

He and the chef brought out trays of food to Mitsunari, Ryoji, Celsius, several villagers that were present and one for himself, placing them before each person.  "Please, try it and tell me what you think.  It's my mom's old recipe."


----------



## Kenju (Jan 3, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
> 
> Noctis had a feeling that the boy named Diarmu was going to strike him in some way due to the fact he had given his position away to the boy. As Diarmu stabbed his lance into the tree, Noctis knelt down avoiding the lance's strike. The Prince had slammed his palms onto the ground,
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

As suspected, neither of his attempts for Noctis' had been successful. He knew that a decent enough shinobi like him wouldn't get taken out that easily. Though he had hoped he had been one of those lazy royal types that had no skill at fighting and had their lackys fight for that. That would have truly been alot easier for him, and it would save him time and injuries. As any other pest, this one was going to take some time to get rid of.

"Just don't regret when your on the brink of death and crying about wanting to live." Diarmu spoke with a smirk on the side of his face. His head tilted to the side in a playful manner while looking at the Prince. He played around with the spear in his hands as he saw the light projection being formed. Shinobi really liked making copies of themselves from what he could tell, and he couldn't help but also have some interest in them. "Your an odd ball you know? When your fight, you should be more worried about killing your opponent instead of what their reason for fighting is. " Diarmu said what came to mind, he was didn't really understand his purpose.

The spear-man watched closely at the actions that were being taken by the prey. Not one move was going to be missed, not a single blink was made. Diarmu's body was completely relaxed and in no way did he take stance for battle. That was the point though, Diarmu didn't like falling for the same trick twice. One of the Noctis' made a movement, and that's when he made his own. 

At top speed, Diarmu darted the moment one of them attempted to make a step. It didn't matter which was the real living being, he was going to make sure both had disappeared. The Lancer moved immediately in front of the Noctis that went ahead before he could get far. The black spear he wielded sprung forward towards the front Noctis' gut. Since he was directly in front, whatever he did would not be seen by the shinobi that was standing still. 

The shuriken had been evaded by a lowering of his upper-body, allowing them to go over his head. Since the other was behind, he would also be struck by the spear that would go through the first. Therefor both of them would be attacked, and the original would be revealed. So would his insides, which would probably spill out into the green grass and paint it red.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 3, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

The red haired boy known as Diarmu had chosen to act rather that stand still and take the attack head on. He dashed in front of Noctis's running projection, at this point Noctis had something else up his sleeve. The lightning release he had released into the ground earlier, the special streams that detect the chakra natures of individuals within the vicinity was currently active. In other words, Noctis could be able to detect the change in chakra natures of Diarmu and be able to react every time a change had occurred in his chakra nature. 












Diarmu managed to arrive in front of Noctis's projection, as this made the Prince unable to see what he might do due to the projection in front of him. The Lightning streams weren't detecting any change in Chakra Nature. Noctis could only assume that he wasn't using any techniques that consume chakra, instead he is using his weapon to strike but the Prince did not know where he would strike. It was too late to even think about saving the projection, there was not enough time. However Noctis wasn't too concerned about his situation. He had another plan up his sleeve if a situation were to come to this. 

Noctis had to use one of his techniques he had learned in the past, but he didn't have enough time to perform the whole technique as the spear, as he predicted, was about to stab through his chest. A portion of the lightning streams from the ground entered through his feet and formed a barrier acting as a shield in a matter of milliseconds. Noctis had quickly performed hand seals to finish off the technique adding a bit of his own newly created lightning release.

"*Lightning Release: Raging Thunder!*" 

Since Diarmu was a close range attacker, Noctis had counters to that factor. One of these counters was the Raging Thunder technique. Since the Raging Thunder technique normally would take longer to perform, Noctis had to use some of his lightning streams from the ground as a catalyst to perform the technique in a matter of seconds. This technique's purpose was to shield the user by creating a barrier around him which guards against any simple assault such as a weapon strike. And to add on, this technique will not only guard against damage, but deal half the amount of damage towards the original damage the opponent was intending to give. 

This gave Noctis the advantage of paralyzing and damaging Diarmu as he thrusted his spear forward. No matter where the spear had struck, the Prince was protected by the barrier until the damage given to the opponent was done. 

As the projection slowly vanished, Noctis watched as the spear had struck the lightning barrier and sparked the tip of the spear. Noctis activated his barrier to release only to surge through the spear expecting it to enter Diarmu's body at the other end of the weapon. As Noctis had done this, he had saw the red haired boy dodge the Shuriken passing right through him. 

This was the chance to strike back. Thus Noctis grabbed the air like he would normally grab onto a handle of sorts, and the Shurikens that passed through Diarmu had stopped in it's place right beside him as it was still spinning. This could be only possible by the String Reeling Technique, an amateur method that any basic shinobi could use. 













As Noctis pulled onto the air, small thin string was revealed connected to each of the shuriken from his hands. Noctis moved his hands so it motioned both of the shuriken to move the opposing direction. Noctis intended to wrap Diarmu around with the string as both shuriken fly past him in the opposing direction, which would be easier since he would be paralyzed if the lightning streams through his spear had entered his body, so he would be inable to fight and be able to be interrogated by the Prince. With a state Noctis would be safe in, he finally responded, "_I don't intend to kill someone who I don't have any involvement with. Killing you without reason would leave me somehow scarred._" 

Noctis did not know the intentions of why Diarmu had hated Shinobi, but there was a reason for it. The Prince was interested in listening to his reason and given an intent from that reason to fight him confidently. "_Your hatred for every shinobi is something you should look back into. Do you ever wonder that there are some shinobi who act differently from what you suspect them to be? Do you ever wonder that some shinobi were forced to take part in the life of a ninja in order to fulfill another's purpose?You have hunted and killed shinobi in your life right? Did you ever consider any of what I said into account when you took their lives?_" Noctis spoke with expressionless eyes as always but he had an intent to find out how Diarmu actually feels. If his intent to hunt appeared wrong through Noctis's eyes, he will have a reason to fight back since he himself is now involved.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery, Mitsunari Ivery and Celsius​
Ryoji and Celsius engaged in a conversation while they awaited for their meal to arrive at their table, Mitsunari sat a few sit father, sided along some of his friends as they engaged in conversation. Not before long, Kurai had finished his work, plates that gave out a delectable odor were placed on the table before them, the odor it self was enough to bring the Ivery's mouth to water, Ryoji who started at the plate before him, was the most calm, but yet his eyes did not waver away from the dish that this young man had prepared with his own two hands. 

Such brilliance. A simple plate which meant to hold little decor was neatly prepared, placed as if they were trophies that needed to be admired and awed. The small amount of veggies mixed and mashed with the spices and meat all together created a strong alluring scent that captivated the noses of the people that sat in this table. 

"Magnificent."

This were the only words Ryoji mustered to release upon viewing such a spectacular dish. His eyes turned towards Celsius who had seemed to be thinking the exact same thing that Ryoji's mind was. 

"This is an incredible dish, Ryoji. I wonder how a young lad like him managed to attain such marvelous skills like these."

She said under her breath, leaned slightly towards her so he could hear her words clearly. He stood quiet for a second, unable to give a decent response all he did was a slight shrug of his shoulders.

"I'm not sure, but this is impressive. If Kurai is as strong as he is as cooking, then even father will have a tough time. Either way let's dig in."

Ryoji stopped the conversation between the two at that. He placed his gaze once again upon the dish before him, bringing his hands together and closing their eyes as they all released the words.

"Itadakimasu"
"Itadakimasu!!"
"Itadakimasu"   

They placed their hands on a small wrapped piece of paper, unfolding it, in it, it held some chopsticks, placing the piece of paper on their laps  they held their chopstick within their hands snapping them apart conveniently placing them between their fingers. Calmly they reached towards the plate that was before them, as they held a type of food within their chopstick, they calmly brought them towards their mouths, but the seconds that they did a sea of flavors and taste that tingled the tongue and bathers their tasted buds coursed through their mouths. 

And amazing flavor that could not be resisted by any other man in this table, how well did the spices mix with the meat,  the rice the veggies, all together the grease that it gave out created a flavor irresistible to the human mouth, the bear meat along with the carrots and onions combined perfectly, the sauces and the pepper danced in great harmony within their mouths.

Such greatness that could only be found in paradise. Within the mix amount of delicious flavors there was but a slight different ingredient that Ryoji couldn't muster to figure out, however the thought was quickly forgotten as he once more picked yet another piece of food and brought it towards his mouth. 

"This is incredible Kurai! This are dishes that are fit for royalty to consume! You my young shinobi have a gifted talent other than your ninja skills. I don't know what you added in this, but the flavor is so magnificent that I could live of this for the rest of my life!"

Mitsunari said energetically as switched between the dish and a glass of water that was beside him.

"I believe that's too extreme Mitsunari-sama, but I do agree that you hold quite a particular skill for preparing dishes, not only did it look great, but the taste is spectacular."

"I agree. This is something kings should eat. I regret ever disagreeing to you cooking for us."

With that said they continued to feast among the people. Laughs were heard and idle chatter were heard. Once this finished they would head towards the village clearing for the requested match against young Kurai.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 3, 2012)

*Uchiha Ryuho*​
Ryuho awoke startled and confused as he looked around the room. It seemed to be some kind of medical observation room. His body ached as he began to move around to shake out the proverbial cob webs. Ryuho thought back to what happened, he wasn't sure how much time had passed, but he did remember. He remembered the electricity, the face of the mysterious entity that plagued his dreams, no not his dreams his memories...

He thought immediately to Koe he remembered her beaming with chakra almost as if she were ready to take him on, he wondered where she was. Was she the one that moved him to this place, where was he? She couldn't have moved him all by herself so he had to be in Pao, didn't he? This wasn't how he planned to infiltrate the village but he couldn't really argue with results but he felt uneasy. For the entity in his memories to be on the scroll and for it to be connected to this place, this Pao Village, what did it mean for him? There were just as many questions as there were answers to this point.

Ryuho got up from the bed finally, his body still sore, he moved towards the door. As he touched it a green light shone brightly on the door knob knocking him backward, their was a barrier on the door. Their was no doubt about it he was in Pao, there would be no need for these kinds of security measures otherwise. He wasn't exactly sure what to do at this point, he could try attacking it but it would completely destroy whatever element of surprise he had...

"Their definitely is something here they don't want outsiders finding. Why put a barrier on a door if you've got nothing to hide.  I'll find your secrets out and I'll figure out the secrets of my memories..."

Ryuho walked back towards the bed and laid down. All he could do was wait for someone to come retrieve him. He didn't know the High Priestess, but if she were kind enough to bring him back here for medical treatment then she was likely going to check up on him. That would be when he would get the information he had come from, that is when he would find Zetsuei.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 3, 2012)

The Meeting
Kurai Satsugai ​

Kurai beamed brightly as they all enjoyed his mother's recipe.  He bowed his head in gratitude before digging into his own meal.  He ate, talked, and laughed with the Ivery clan, truly enjoying his time there.  After they had all finished, he helped the chef carry the dishes back to the kitchen and washed them spotless, much to the chagrin of the chef.  He had insisted on scrubbing the cauldron he had made the stew in, but the chef would hear none of it.  When Kurai retruend, the furnishings of the room had been moved out of the way, with Mitsunari standing at the far end of the room.  Kurai slipped his jacket back on before reaching into his shirt and pulling out an oval-shaped locket.  He gave it a squeeze and tucked it back into his shirt.

When Kurai returned to the room, it had been cleared of the furnishings, with Mitsunari standing at one end of it.  Kurai slipped his blue coat back on and retrieved a locket from his shirt, in the shape of an oval.  He gave it a squeeze, his eyes closed before slipping it back under his shirt.  He opened his eyes, his solid blue eyes meeting Mitsunari's.  Kurai was unwavering, determined.  He went into an , bouncing in place to keep the blood moving.  At an unspoken signal, he rocketed toward Mitsunari at a high speed.  When he was directly in front of him, he jumped, performing multiple flips with his right leg extended.  This was his own technique, the Lunar Phase.  He aimed to kick Mitsunari in the head with each of the flips, and if he was successful, he would follow up with a powerful downward kick.


The Brawl
Kurai Satsugai LT With Ryuho Uchiha​
"Anyone else feel up to the challenge!?!?!?"

"How about me?"

Kurai rose up from his seat and turned to face the young Uchiha.  He took a few steps toward him.  "I won't defend the actions of the Senju.  That isn't my place, and it's none of my business.  However, you are strong."  Kurai allowed a grin to form on his lips.  "I admire that.  So I'd like to pit my strength against yours.  I'm not going to fight for the Senju, I'm going to fight for myself.  Because I want to."  Kurai slipped into a , ready to fight.  His eyes stayed on the Uchiha.  "Let's go."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 3, 2012)

Moro said:
			
		

> "I be fine, don't worry about me too much. It is only a few tiger scratches to the breasts. We can stay here in your den, if you still have your trap still set up for anyone to attack us."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

Nue sighed, as much out of relief and amusement. Moro was Moro after all. As she disrobed to treat herself Nue was quietly taken aback by how incredible Moro's skin looked. Its silken appearance was intriguing for a girl that was such a hardened ninja most of the time. Nue noticed her skin flush slightly which made him realize where he was again.

_Come on Nue..._ Nue thought as he gave himself a tap on the head. 

"Ah, sorry", Nue apologized, averting his eyes for an instant. "I'll give you a moment to yourself." Nue jumped back down to the lower branch at the hideout entrance. The dead wolf that the scythe woman had performed substitution with was still lying there. Nue scooped up the dead animal and was about to jump down to the forest floor when he spoke to Moro over his shoulder, being careful not to look at her while she was still busy.

"The trip wire for the shuriken trap is over there by that dead branch next to you, just in case you need it. I'll be right back."

With that, Nue jumped down to the forest floor with the dead wolf carcass draped over his shoulder. He walked a short distance and made a shallow grave for the wolf. Hopefully it was deep enough that wild animals would not be attracted to it. Nue did his best to bury the animal with what tools he had (kunai didn't make great spades) before heading back over to the traps he had set earlier which the woman had avoided.

He was able to gather up his caltrops and the kunai he had placed. He could salvage much of the wire though which had him a little worried. "Only enough for one more trap..." he mumbled, beginning to wish he had taken the time to salvage equipment from the river bandits from the previous day.

When Nue returned to the hideout, Moro was busy adjusting her attire to compensate for the damage the tigers had done. Her new outfit it seemed showed more skin that the one before. "You look good... er, I mean you did a good job with the clothes", Nue said as neutrally as he could while trying to ignore how stupid he must have sounded.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Sounds like a plan to ay low and hide our scent to get where we have to get going after we rest for awhile. So it be best to eat something, I have not total scorch those tigers to bring back some cook meat with the frog legs that I stll hve to snack on if you want some. Sorry for leaving you behind, I did not mean to. As I got caught up in the moment of that lady attacking us. It is no excuse to leave your best friend behind when they really need you. You can say I am a crappy friend to you."



"Hmmmm", Nue grumbled as he examined Moro's face for a moment, before giving her a firm bop on the head with the soft part of his fist. "We just survived a life and death situation. You fought hard and you survived, we both did. Now's not the time to be gloomy. You are not a crappy friend. Don't say that again." Nue said, wagging his finger at Moro like an old person might. 

He then accepted the bit of food that Moro handed him and he passed her his little canteen of cider. "There's not much left but it should make you feel better."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 3, 2012)

*Uchiha Ryuho*
_Opening Silo_​
Ryuho challenged the entire inn to a melee but given the fact he had just dispatched two Senju clansmen, and the way in which he did so well he wasn't expecting anyone to really stand up and challenge him. However a platinum haired boy around the same age rose up to meet his challenge. 

Ryuho had basically grown up Uchiha and as such their people put a lot of emphasis on a man's eyes, for they were the portal to the soul. He looked at the eyes of the person before him, this person who wanted to fight in order to pit his strength against his. The eyes of this opponent were piercing but they teemed with excitement, excitement at the prospect of fighting an unknown quantity. Ryuho could feel something stir in him as well, he didn't know why but the way the other boy spoke and the way he seemed to just want to have a good row... He hated this kid with his cheesy blue coat and his bad coat, he hated how he could feel the other boy look at him simply as a challenge how he wanted to fight for himself and not a cause. A vagabond, a ronin, a rogue their were many words for it but one thing was certain to Ryuho, he hated this type.

Kurai lowered his center of gravity dipping down into a crouch as he held his arms apart, their wasn't any inherent flaw in the stance, this guy was an absolute battle hungry knucklehead...

"Their is something about you that I can't put my finger on. I don't know if it's that stupid blue coat or the horrible dye job complete with bad haircut. I just know that for some reason my hands are screaming. They're screaming for me to cut you down into pieces!!!" 

Ryuho dipped down lowering his own center of gravity as he let his arms hang to the sides limply rushing towards Kurai. He vaulted himself into the air sealing as he somersaulted, his body parallel to Kurai as he brought his hand to his mouth and breathed inward. 

*KATON: GOUKAKYUU NO JUTSU!!!*

He blew outward but air didn't come out instead a sphere of hellfire came out. Because his position in midair was straight over Kurai he wasn't necessarily trying to hit him with this initial fireball as he breathed in air to prepare another attack. He was waiting to see what Kurai would/could do with this opening silo.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 3, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> The Meeting
> Kurai Satsugai ​
> 
> Kurai beamed brightly as they all enjoyed his mother's recipe.  He bowed his head in gratitude before digging into his own meal.  He ate, talked, and laughed with the Ivery clan, truly enjoying his time there.  After they had all finished, he helped the chef carry the dishes back to the kitchen and washed them spotless, much to the chagrin of the chef.  He had insisted on scrubbing the cauldron he had made the stew in, but the chef would hear none of it.  When Kurai retruend, the furnishings of the room had been moved out of the way, with Mitsunari standing at the far end of the room.  Kurai slipped his jacket back on before reaching into his shirt and pulling out an oval-shaped locket.  He gave it a squeeze and tucked it back into his shirt.
> ...




Mitsunari Ivery,​
Mitsunari's amber colored eyes followed the young shinobi's steps, in his hand he gripped a  that resonated strength, the spear of an adventurer of the snow, a king among his people, the young shinobi darted to the sides followed by and attack that resembled oh to well their technique   No shimo tora (Frost Tiger). A technique that involved the user to twirl among the air with incredible speed and finesse. Mitsunari's eyes witnessed his movements were swift as the cold breeze, delicate as the soothing touch of a woman's hands, yet fierce like the white tiger of the mountains. 

The young man before him that now was positioned inches away from colliding a full powered downwards kick towards his head had the eyes that resembled those of wolfs, a cunning was held deep within him, an instinct of an animal, of a beast. Mitsunari forged the hand seals needed as he lifted his hand and created a shield of Ice.

"Forst shield!"

His feet came down like lightning, and smashed directly in the shield, the shield cracked after receiving a powerful kick on it. Frizzling like a broken hour glasses sand. Mitsunari quickly pushed his leg, sending his body slightly air born and he trusted his spear towards the young man's stomach.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 3, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"Thanks, I hope it will last you till we get back, I be paying for another bottle. It be on me, you have to gain some money and selling this only to the people in the villge to pay for making it. It seems like it takes awhile to make and to age or settle in the bottle before drinking it. That was only a guess, I don't know how you make it at all." She poured some into her palm and let her wolf have some to make him feel better too. She handed the bottle back to Nue saving him the last sip of the sweet drink. "Everyone as there rough edges, but you see through the rough edges you find some thig soft and sentive." She ate her slab of meat, she was talking about herself about down beneath the hardness there was something soft and sentive. She took Nue's hand and place it on her back of her back near her hairline.

She was hoping Nue would not choke on his food, it was not a good time to get sentive like this in a dangerous area like this. She knew he was staring at her naked body earlier, she forgive him for it in her mind. "It is okay you saw my skin in the nude for a second or two. It is not the last person you will see their naked backside." She was blushing a second as she looked down as she did not know how to show her sentive side to anyone before like this and it frighten her. She let go of Nue's hand and suddlenly it was a akward moment. Her silver wolf put hhis head on Moro's lap to comfort her of her confused emotions that were going through her mind and emotion. She pet the wolf's head as she ate a piece of frog legs, as she was feeling much better maybe it was Nue's company instead of the sweet water.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 4, 2012)

Moro said:
			
		

> "Thanks, I hope it will last you till we get back, I be paying for another bottle. It be on me, you have to gain some money and selling this only to the people in the villge to pay for making it. It seems like it takes awhile to make and to age or settle in the bottle before drinking it. That was only a guess, I don't know how you make it at all."



*Kurokasa Nue LT*

"Nah, don't worry about", Nue started, trying to set Moro at ease. "I know a guy who knows a guy", he joked, having no such contact. "From what I know, they make this cider from insects that live underground. We often find them when we are mining. They are attracted by the sound vibrations that we use to break rocks."

Nue's little explanation caused him to reflect about his village and how life was going on.

_I wonder how everyone is doing..._




			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Everyone as there rough edges, but you see through the rough edges you find some thig soft and sentive."



Nue was genuinely surprised when Moro took his hand and placed it on her back. As he thought about the situation with her eyes and the fear of being hunted by her fellow clansmen, Nue had a horrible thought on what kind of physical contact she must have endured over the years.

"It's ok",he said, gently rubbing Moro's back before removing his hand. "Kurokasa village is full of oddballs, so we are generally a patient people. If we weren't, we wouldn't be able to stand each other, that's how weird we are."



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "It is okay you saw my skin in the nude for a second or two. It is not the last person you will see their naked backside."



"Maybe", Nue thoughtfully said. He took another sip from his flask before replacing the cap and returning it to his satchel. The forest was becoming darker as night set in. Nue sat quietly in the growing gloom, chewing on the frog's leg he had gotten from Moro. He was thinking about the wolf he had buried when something occurred to him.

"Say, Moro-san", Nue started, a bit uncertain about how to broach the topic. "That scythe woman from earlier... she used a dead wolf for a substitution jutsu... and she seems to have a lot of techniques that use animals... kinda like the same abilities your doctor uses. Do you think there is a chance they are from the same clan?"


----------



## Olivia (Jan 4, 2012)

*[???]

*The day soon turned to night as the smoke continued to fill the air. Both sides on this giant battle had already suffered casualties, however there seemed to be no end. Around the battlefield you could hear the screams of men and women, wailing into the night as their enemies and allies fall like flies around them. The battle had raged on for hours, and there didn't seem to be a end in sight. This night the moon had a slight tint of red, giving off a demonic type of look. 

Looking at the sky on this horrid night one might be able to see a small star, the only star in the night sky. This star was shimmering an array of different colors, however it's true color had been red. This star may have looked beautiful among on lookers, but there was none tonight; all there had been were intents on killing and controlling. The star continued to emit a fiery glow as the battles had raged on.

In the distance a dense woodland could be seen. As closer inspection entailed a small portion of the forest had been coated with ice; frozen over. The ice glistened as it reflected the moons light, illuminating the sky. On the tallest tree a women could be seen standing up straight at the top of the head. Her breath had been frosty, but she didn't mind at all; that's how she liked it.

Without making a sound she jumped down from the tree and then manipulated the ice to make her bounce into the sky. She spun upwards, completely towards the sky. Eventually, she had gained enough air that it had appeared she was floating in front of the moon, making her look as if she were simply a silhouette. Once she had finished spinning she froze, and lifted her right arm. She swiftly and silently swung her arm, with great force, towards the ground. This seemingly accomplished nothing however, as she just fell towards the ground.

The red star continued to change in color. Although this was not the only occurrence. If one were to stare at the star they may say it appeared to grow bigger with every passing second; and they would be correct. As the _star _grew another one flourished in it's place. Suddenly another light grew in the sky, and another. This occurred until the entire sky had been filled with these lights. The first light however, continued to grow, until it showed what it really had been.

Gargantuan meteorites could now be in view of the night sky. It would be impossible for anyone, even those fighting, to miss these. The first one crashed into the ground, and then shattered into millions of pieces. The following one proceeded like the previous one; and then the rest rapidly crashed onto the battlegrounds and the rest of the surrounding areas.

The woman smiled as the battlefield became nearly quite. She expected those with a lot of power to survive the assault along with a few stragglers, however she got her message across. She quickly disappeared, and with that motion the ice on the trees defrosted, leaving no trace of her existence. 

The only clue left behind had been a giant message engraved into the ground. It had said: *"Mortals...All of you power-hungry and blood-lusted humans. Every single one of you disgrace what has been given to you. We shall now take it back, and wipe out all those that cause and create harm to this world. We shall create a new world, one with it's original true intentions. To accomplish this we much destroy any life force that opposes this change. Enjoy whatever you have, as these will be the last of your days."

**Siege of the World Arc Start*​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 4, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
> 
> The red haired boy known as Diarmu had chosen to act rather that stand still and take the attack head on. He dashed in front of Noctis's running projection, at this point Noctis had something else up his sleeve. The lightning release he had released into the ground earlier, the special streams that detect the chakra natures of individuals within the vicinity was currently active. In other words, Noctis could be able to detect the change in chakra natures of Diarmu and be able to react every time a change had occurred in his chakra nature.
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

Once the black spear of death had gone through the first Noctis, he disappeared into nothing. It was just as he had thought, that one was the fake. Which of course meant the one behind was the real deal and was going to have a more painful end than the imposter. What the black spear should have done is tear through his flesh. Instead something happened, something different from the feel of steel meeting human skin and tearing through it.

It was the feel of something intangible, yet strong and enough to fend off his attack. It was the field of lightning surrounding Noctis that protected him. Before he could making another strike, lighting traveled from the electric field and around the spear like a snake. He's seen something like this happening before in his battle with the Aosuki. He didn't move though, instead he took no action and allowed the current to flow into his body.

The surge of pain jetting around through his skeleton, just like the last time he had experienced this pain. At the same time the shinobi's fingers crawled at the air, as if he were reaching for something. It wasn't that though, he could tell that he was pulling on the strings that were most likely connected to the skuriken that had been thrown. Diarmu's body didn't budge an inch, from the looks of it Noctis must have suspected the lightning to paralyze him. The strings made it's first loop around Diarmu before tightening around him.

Before that could happen, Diarmu's body ignited with a black mist that enveloped him. At that moment his speed and strength was increased. With a quick movement, Diarmu's body passed under the strings and took two steps forward at Noctis. With the menacing grin on his face, the black spear aimed at the empty space between his target's legs. "I knew you'd let your guard down once you thought I was immobile. "

Tiānt?ng Bāh?n (Heaven Scar)

The the jutsu announced, Diarmu swung the spear as the back leg of Noctis with the blunt side of the spear. Diarmu would then hook the knee and swing Noctis' body upside down into the air in front of him. With his back exposed towards Diarmu, he would stab the spear for his enemy's back and swing the body down to the earth.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 4, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery LT*​
"Damn it!"

Words that spouted anger raged through the lips of this young shinobi. His breath almost bated, his body bathed in exhaustion and slight pain as he ran through the forest that reeked of death a slight trail of dead wild life was left behind, along with burnt wood and rock. The young shinobi in his travels to discover something that resembled safety had failed completely. Beats of every kind had been trying to kill him ever since he stepped foot in here. 

The young Ice manipulating ninja, who's sweat dropped to his chin was more than irritated at this spectacle of misfortune that had been brought upon him. His feet forced themselves to move further into the endless forest, hope was like a mere grain of sand now to Ryoji, he had little and he would most certainly believe that he would collapse at any second. 

Hand that were stained with the blood of the animals he had to encounter, eyes that heavily forced themselves open... The simple sensation to not die was the only thing that kept this ninja up and running. Even though he was suffering through not only these battles, but through the heat that these climate gave, he would still find light in the shadows. The wildlife ensured him that he had nourishment, the rivers and the trees gave out the delicious edible food to enable him to proceed deeper into the dark eerie forest

"Huh? Is that... Civilization?"

The words murmured under his breath as he witnessed a sight of human in the near distance. His face formed a smile, which quickly turned into a grin as he kicked the earth beneath his feet and rushed towards these people. The fauna rushed through his eyes, the people that were in the distance were nearing, he could finally relax!

However his breathing turned heavy, the sight before him started to fade in a dark cloud. His fatigue caught up to him until all he could muster was a single step forward, so weaken that step that made him fall towards the earth and lay there as his consciousnesses slipped his grasps.

...

Moments later he awaken, his vision was blurred, he could make out the area that surrounded him. The smell of drugs and excessive cleaning detergent filled the air, along with a mix of the stench of water boiling all mixed with a fourth smell that couldn't be determined, like medical spices being mashed...

"W-where am I?"

He vision slowly cleared as his eyes swayed towards the side, there laid another boy who's age seemed to resemble his own. Ryoji still being in a slight trance he asked the silver haired young man.

"D-did you bring me here?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 4, 2012)

The Meeting
Kurai Satsugai ​

Kurai instinctively reacted to the thrust spear, not allowing the ice techniques to catch him off-guard.  His hands shot out and held onto the shaft of the weapon, before using it as a means to vault over Mitsunari.   He flipped gracefully through the air and landed deftly behind the Ivery clan head.  He spun around to face the man, arm cocked at his side, fist clenched.  "Shoryuken!"  He dashed forward and leaped upward, aiming a spiraling uppercut to his chin.


The Brawl
Kurai Satsugai LT With Ryuho Uchiha​
_Quick!_

Kurai was put on the defensive early on in the fight and that wasn't a good thing.  The boy rushed at him like a wild wolf, howling for blood.  He then gracefully flipped over Kurai, before using ninjutsu.  A huge orb of crimson fire cascaded down upon Kurai at a high speed.  He had to think quickly.  He crouched low to the ground, on his hands and feet, his chest almost touching the ground.  He then suddenly rocketed forward, slipping under the fireball, singing the tip of his coat abit as he went.  He rolled under the airborne Uchiha Ryuho and jumped up to him, grabbing the front of his shirt and using him as a stepping stone to flip over.  When he was behind the Uchiha, he went into his signature technique, the Lunar Phase.  He flipped several times in the air, each flip a kick aimed toward Ryuho's back.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 4, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> The Meeting
> Kurai Satsugai ​
> 
> Kurai instinctively reacted to the thrust spear, not allowing the ice techniques to catch him off-guard.  His hands shot out and held onto the shaft of the weapon, before using it as a means to vault over Mitsunari.   He flipped gracefully through the air and landed deftly behind the Ivery clan head.  He spun around to face the man, arm cocked at his side, fist clenched.  "Shoryuken!"  He dashed forward and leaped upward, aiming a spiraling uppercut to his chin.



Mitsunari Ivery​
The young man had managed to vault over him with the use oh his own spear.  A fist with great power had meet the chin of the man, which managed to pull him away from the young child that stood before him. What a marvelous sight, indeed. Mitsunari vaulted within the air, and landed among the earth beneath him with grace. His eyes demonstrated a slight amount of excitement and pleasure. He rubbed his chin as to stopped the pain, yet this was still not powerful enough to cause anything serious he stood his ground and stared down at the young man that stood before him.

"Not bad at all. You seem capable."

Another forming of his hands started. His eyes now demonstrated a slight more seriousness. Underestimating the young lad was a mistake. Now it was time to bring it up a notch. 

"Iron Flesh" 

A clad armor of pure ice appeared in his body in an instance. This attack enabling the user to have a powerful defense that would allow him to reduce the damage taken by a hit by 60%. His hands  finished the hand signs, yes, the first wasn't the jutsu itself. 

The clapped his hands together and created a bow of ice and arrows along with it. 

"Shageki!"

 His feet kicked the earth beneath, bringing him air born as he shoot a total of five arrows towards Kurai.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 4, 2012)

*Takashi*



luffy no haki said:


> Moving Shinsuke?s leg away, the Aosuki boy jumps and launches a roundhouse kick, striking the Uchiha?s ribs. As soon a she landed he jumped back and took some distance.
> 
> " Let?s continue continue continue!!! this is great!!! Shyahahah !! "



The night Rapidly fell upon the forest as an strange bright red moon was the only thing illuminating the desolated place where the three young men were fighting for their lives. Unexpectedly the sky started to get illuminated by stars and one specially was just starting to grow. A chill came down the spine of the the blue-haired boy though a part of him was just telling him to ignore everything and kill the two people in front of him who were fascinated and at the same time terrified by the scene of a rain of meteorites going directly at where the battle was going on.

Their minds were somewhere else and their desire to fight was starting to decrease but before they could say anything, the Aosuki appeared in front of them jumping and managing to land a kick in the face of both of them at the same time. 

Takashi looked at his opponents with a big wild grin showing his sharp teeth and that insane and bloodthirsty look in his eyes; the red light of the unusual moon present in this terrific night being reflected by the eyes of Takashi who at that point couldn?t careless about whatever could be happening in the battlefield, his prey was right in front of him and nothing else mattered in that moment. His sadistic instincts slowly increasing as in his mind he was imagining the most disgusting and violent ways to kill someone. Sticking his tongue out of his mouth and then passing it around his lips, a heavy murderer intent coming from him while his, from the uchiha point of view, already disgusting aura was turning more and more suffocating.

Immediately both uchiha took out a ninjato each one, a very useful weapon in short range specially when the enemy is empty handed. 

*" Fucker, we need to go back and see what?s going on!!! Move it!!! "*Shinsuke ordered as if the beast in front of him were to obey him. Instead of that, Takashi started to laugh frenetically as if a very good joke was told to him, even some tears were struggling to come out from the face of the blue-eyed ninja who even bended because of the pain in his stomach. This slightly new Takashi wasn?t talking anymore, he was just laughing and looking at them as if they were rats trapped so they could be used as guinea pigs.  

" Shinsuke let?s finish him already!! "Junpei declared with some despair and anguish in his voice. Without wasting a second both uchiha charged at the heir of that clan which was filled with assassins. The boy took out a kunai and waited for his enemies to arrive, using Junpei who was going straight at takashi as a diversion, Shinsuke appeared from behind and tried to cut off Takashi?s head. Catching teh smell of his opponent behind him, takashi turns to block the ninja sword with his kunai though before he could move Shinsuke away, Junpei attacked with a horizontal slice to his back which Takashi tried to dodge with a spin and an elbow directed to Shinsuke?s head moving him away but in the end the only thing he managed to do was to avoid the wound to be deep and take distance once again. 

The attack of the enemies didn?t stop there and as soon as Shinsuke recovered from the hit, they rushed towards the Aosuki once again this time trying to tag team him face-to-face. First Shinsuke clashed his ninjato against Takashi who blocked it with his kunai again only to get attacked by a high kick coming from Junpei. Pushing with all his strength he moves the Uchiha away and then turns doing the same high kick, blocking junpei?s attack. Both opponent stayed like that for a moment before breaking the contact, moment that takashi used to land a fist in Junpei?s face sending him rolling away.

" Kishishi...."he giggled still with those eyes that were shouting and begging for blood and destruction. The awakening of the Aosuki boy started in the moment that everything turned dark and his insanity started to take over his body.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 4, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

The lightning from the Raging Thunder technique had entered his body hoping to paralyze him. Noctis noticed that he was not even attempting to dodge or at least counter the lightning. He instead took the hit head on. Even though he had many options to do something before hand, he chose to take the hit. This was truly suspicious through the Prince's eyes. In that moment, Diarmu smirked as something changed within him. "I knew you'd let your guard down once you thought I was immobile."

The remaining lightning streams from the grounded suddenly detected a change in chakra nature, to be specific a huge growth in chakra nature. If Noctis were to use the Raging Thunder technique again, he would lose the remaining lightning release in the groundin which he needed to keep track of his opponent's chakra nature. Diarmu's speed in movement seemed to have increased by observing him in those seconds Noctis had had. Noctis only knew that Diarmu specializes in Kenjutsu with spears. Noctis knew he would have an fatal injury if Diarmu, with the immediate boost in chakra nature, had hit him with that abnormal spear from what he was about to do in the next few seconds.

Knowing that, Noctis had an theory. If there was a lucky chance that Noctis would somehow handicap Diarmu, he would not be able to use his spear for the time being, leaving him disadvantaged. Noctis did not know any other techniques to be able to avoid the upcoming strike, so he had to take the chance of somehow disabling him. Noctis quickly focused on Diarmu's elbow, the elbow he was using his spear with. 

The spear suddenly aimed between the Prince's legs, Diarmu was about to strike as he yelled his technique. Noctis only had one option was to injure his arm from even completing his attack. This may fail leaving Noctis fatally injured from whatever Diarmu had planned to do, or it may succeed which then Noctis will back away still hunting for Diarmu's intentions.

Suddenly lightning quickly sparsed through Noctis's right arm. Noctis chose to gamble since that was his only option left, his target was Diarmu's elbow. The structure of a lance formed in seconds from his right arm as Noctis pulled about a certain amount of the streams from the ground. This had left 10% of lightning release active in the ground, knowing that it would weaken the detection in Chakra nature of Diarmu. Noctis had no choice but to use what he can, at the same time preserve what he can. "_Diarmu... You still haven't answered my question yet...._" Noctis quickly raised newly created lance and swung down targeting his elbow as his spear, now below Noctis, was about to take the Prince's knee. 

"*Kanenkon!*" 

The electric lance immediately thrusted down upon his elbow. This one valiant strike tells the fate of the Prince and the battle with Diarmu.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2012)

*Ryuho Uchiha
More Than He Bargained For*​
For the first time Ryuho noticed that their was another in this room. It was a kid around his age with blue hair. He had the look of an Aosuki with his bluish hair but their was something about him that didn't quite fit. He didn't seem to have the "insanity" trait perhaps it wasn't awakened yet but the fact was that they were both trapped here. Ryuho had no allies at this point and he needed to get the hell out of this room if he was going to complete his mission somehow.

"D-did you bring me here?" 

The boy asked Ryuho who was standing up at this point. He could see how the boy may be other that impression but it was likely that they were both travelers who were taken in for medical treatment. Pao seemed like the kind of place that people were suppose to stay out of not necessarily be invited into, but the High Priestess' kindness seemed to get the better of her. Now she had let two intruders into the village.

"No I did not bring you here. It was probably the High Priestess or some other denizen of this place. It would seem we both needed medical attention and they took care of us. However the price for their treatment seems to be imprisonment. Their is a barrier jutsu on the door and I'd imagine the windows as well..." Ryuho looked around the room trying to figure something out, he didn't want to make too much of a ruckus trying to escape. 

"Well I don't really..."

*BOOM BOOM BOOM*

The earth shook with ruthless aggression as if someone was launching an assault on the entire planet itself. Explosions could be heard in the distance as Ryuho looked out the window to see mushroom clouds of smoke beginning to form, he was almost entranced by the destruction. The ground began to split as the shockwave rang out, an arc of pure concentrated force came hurtling toward the medical building of Pao. The green barrier enraptured around the building began to flicker under the pressure of the outward forces attacking it, cracking and faulting the barrier broke shards of glass flying everywhere. Ryuho was blown backward towards the door his body hitting it's oak hide hard as his head rang from the noises and the impact.

"What the hell is that!?!?!!?"
---

*Ryuho Uchiha
Barroom Brawl*​
Ryuho was taken by surprise as the other boy proved to be just as quick and agile as him, grabbing him by the shirt then using him as a stepping stool to get into the air. Their positions were reversed in a matter of moments as the platinum haired shinobi did a flip in the air and brought his heel down towards the flat of Ryuho's neck. The young Uchiha felt his body go numb as he felt the stinging blow radiate pain throughout his body, just as quickly as Kurai landed his first blow he continued through his somersault and tried to bring his foot down again but Ryuho was ready this time. He jumped in the air and spun his body using his rotation to build momentum he sought to drove the heel of his foot into Kurai to knock him off balance.

*KONOHA SEPUU*


----------



## Chronos (Jan 4, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery LT*​
Within seconds, no within an instance the small peace that surrounded this small room was interrupted by large resounded explosions, the earth itself crumbled, Ryoji's heart raced, his eyes were force to open of the shock of all, his knees couldn't contain whatever force made the earth shake. An invisible force pushed his body towards the wall, as his back clashed with the wooden wall, shraps of glass broke as he could feel, sense imminent danger from the distance.

One again the pure sensation of pain showered his body. He lifted himself from the very ground that he now once laid. Regaining his consciousnesses to it's fullest he stands from the ground and rushes towards the door, materials and items were spread through the floor. Glass broken and chemicals were all mix together on the floor that was now soiled with the sight of medicine and dropped pills, along with whatever wreckage cause by the blast. Once Ryoji reached the door he witnessed the distance...

A horrid sight. 

Docents, hundreds, thousands of people- dead. 

All laid on the earth as their bodies had taken blunt damage from the frightful power of those blast. This spine become cold, the blood of his body become a chilly as the raging storm of frost from his village... the once clear blue sky that illuminated the earth with it shiny brilliance was now painted the color of gray, the emotions of sorrow and fear build up, frozen in place by the cause of this the words escaped his mouth:

"Im...possible... There's no way this could be a natural occurrence!"

This voice trembled, the naked emotion that this young blue haired shinobi felt were poring, turned into a mix of anger, fear, worry and sadness.

"But-but... there's no way someone can hold so much power! It's impossible! What the hell is happening!?!?!?"

His eyes turned towards the shinobi who spoke to him before all this happened. Rushing towards his positioned he held his hand and pulled him up, he could feel warmth in his hand, he wasn't dead yet.

"Good, you're alive... you should view this sight."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 4, 2012)

The Meeting
Kurai Satsugai ​

Kurai felt himself fly up into the air as Mitsunari stomped powerfully on the ground.  He had been thrown off balance and now the Ivery leader was launching arrows at him.  His eyes narrowed and he tucked and rolled, managing to find footing.  "Tatsumaki..."  He jumped, going into a spin.  With every horizontal revolution his foot extended, kicking the side of an arrow and knocking it out of the way.  "Senpuukyaku!"  He landed, batting all the arrows to the side.  Well, almost all.  One of them had been too quick and buried itself into his leg a little above his ankle.  It had missed the bone there, but putting weight on his leg sent pain flashing through him.  However, he would have to ignore it, he wasn't out of this yet.  He rushed at Mitsunari, albeit much slower than before, closing the gap.  "Raiken!"  He aimed to slam his fist into Mitsunari's chest armor, but the pain in his leg flared up and caused him to fall over, using his arms to support him as he stood on one knee, breathing heavily.  The pain in his leg was bad, the arrow had almost penetrated completely through.  He slowly forced himself up and reared his fist back, meeting Mitsunari's gaze without fear.  In his mind he hadn't lost yet.  He could still fight.  He aimed a punch with all of his strength to Mitsunari's chest.


The Brawl
Kurai Satsugai LT With Ryuho Uchiha​
Kurai gritted his teeth as Ryuho's kick slammed into his solar plexus, knocking the wind from his lungs.  He flew backwards, up into the air, barely managing to flip over in time to land on his feet.  He was crouched low to the ground, one hand on the floor the other wiping his mouth.  He smirked at the Uchiha.  "Solid kick.  You're every bit as fierce as I thought you would be."  He righted himself and rolled his shoulders, cracking his neck a bit as well.  "Well then, I guess it's my turn."  He rocketed toward Ryuho, adopting a zigzagging pattern as he ran low to the ground.  However, this wasn't a basic zigzag.  It was completely random and at a break neck speed.  At one point he would be running along the wall two Ryuho's left, and then he would be just to the right of the Uchiha.  Just before he attacked he flickered out of view, jumping up and planting his feet on the roof, before rocketing toward Ryuho.  He rose his right fist next to him.  "RAIKEN!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 4, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I think they are from the same clan from both of them using some sort of animal with them in battle. Also I think their village is in this thick forest somewhere, I don't think that that women was living in a forests alone she had back up and retreat somewhere fast to retreat and be safe to hel with materials and I don't mean a cave either. So you want to ask the ldy with the scythe or go ask doctor Romulus when we get back to your village? I think it would be trouble to start with a whole village, it be better to as k someone who is out of the village than doing a sucidal mission against a whole village. When the sun rises it will gives us enough time to grab what we came for then leave this forests with out giving our postion away."

She was thinking that was a good plan to play by, as they were still recovering from their last recovering. "I am guessing what I am after, that the doctor wanted his clan to protect it for him in his clan area." She had a feeling that the doctor did not want to talk about thinking it was caused people to hear and that could caused more problems for herself. She felt tingles want down her back as Nue rubbed her back, she could not handle this feeling as she knaws on the frog bone like a wolf. The silver wolf growled at Nue, back off of Moro's sentivity levels. She put her hands on the back of his back to calm him down. Moro was thinking to get her emotions in check before saying anything else, to the wolf don't mess with Moro when she was like this battling these werid emotions inside of her. "Maybe we should get some sleep, to focus our minds and emotions back on track to finished this mission and held back to your village Nue." She felt the wolf calm down and guessed the best thing to do now or they can keep on talk ing till dawn. He was proctive of Moro and kept his eye on Nue motions at the moment.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 4, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
> 
> The lightning from the Raging Thunder technique had entered his body hoping to paralyze him. Noctis noticed that he was not even attempting to dodge or at least counter the lightning. He instead took the hit head on. Even though he had many options to do something before hand, he chose to take the hit. This was truly suspicious through the Prince's eyes. In that moment, Diarmu smirked as something changed within him. "I knew you'd let your guard down once you thought I was immobile."
> 
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan*

The spear reached for the back of the shinobi's knee. Once it made it's mark, he would be flipped into the air and completely open for a strike of death. That would be one less ninja left on the rotten planet. Just the way it should, no matter who they were, as long as they were a shinobi they would be killed. Noctis was special but he wasn't any different from the others.

From the corner of his eye, Diarmu could see the lightning gathering and forming into something. That didn't matter though, Noctis was fast but that was irrelevant in this situation. Not only had Diarmu made his move first, but Noctis had too much preparation for the move, even if he didn't need to do handseals. Diarmu's jutsu would make it first, the blunt pole of the spear knocked against Noctis' knee and flipped him into the air. When the lightning lance was thrown, Diarmu's arm had already moved once he was flipping Noctis.

The lance missed it's mark but it cut across the bottom of his forearm. He could tell it was weak, but it was still effective. The lightening from the lance paralyzed the arm that held the weapon. Even so,  he still had his other, grabbing the spear that the other hand had released. With a straight stab, finishing the jutsu, Diarmu would pierce into Noctis' spine and through his chest. 

That was until he himself had spotted something else. In the air, a far distance away from them was something huge coming from the clouds. The blue and white sign from above was being covered by something else. Something that shouldn't be up there and by the sheer power of probably gravity was drawing it down. Actually it wasn't just one thing, there were many of those objects coming down.

Meteorites, if he remembered correctly of what they were called. Those couldn't just be a coincidence. They were probably being brought down by someone or something. A power of that scale had to be the war that was happening. Before Diarmu could express anything,  he realized that he had not dealt the final blow to Noctis yet.

He cursed to himself, by the time he had continued with the attack, would have already had a chance to counter...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2012)

*Ryuho Uchiha
Aftermath*​
"Im...possible... There's no way this could be a natural occurrence!"

Ryuho's ears continued to ring but he could read the other boy's lips. He knew immediately the boy was right. This was not natural there was no force on the planet that could bring this much destruction onto the land. It was a horrible sight to behold, but it was one he was prepared for having seen images like these in his dreams. This was exactly the kind of destruction that creature would bring, however for anything to be capable of this. 

"But-but... there's no way someone can hold so much power! It's impossible! What the hell is happening!?!?!?"

The blue hair boy rushed over towards Ryuho helping him to his feet. His hearing finally returning as he heard the boy's last statement. They were both confused by what was going on and Ryuho began to care very little about what clan the boy might have come from. Feelings of helplessness began to set in as Ryuho dusted himself up and got to his feet, still groggy from the blow to the head he sustained from the blow back. The attack could have far reaching effects, what if the Uchiha were in trouble and he had not completed his mission. He hadn't gotten what he had come here for.

"Good, you're alive... you should view this sight."   

Ryuho walked to the blown off wall of the hospital. The entire side of the building was decimated, it was a testament to the barrier put in place that the place was still standing. The Priestess was quite strong for someone who looked so gentle, well her power was in protection so it suited her. 

"Their is no telling how much damage has been done to the land or for that matter what did this. That said the person responsible is an enemy to all of the clans. We can't just sit here though. They put up a barrier around this place to keep us here, not to protect us..." Ryuho was still reeling from the explosion the wracked the planet, thinking of the Uchiha that were lost. He saw one of the ramparts from the sky hit the area where the clans were fighting it truthfully shook him, however he needed to keep his eye on the prize.

"We need to get out of here and we need to figure out what the hell is happening. I doubt we can really do anything against whatever that was, but we can't just sit here doing nothing." He wasn't sure if he was talking to himself or the other shinobi as he felt completely and totally weak in the face of what he had just seen.

"My name is Ryuho. It's probably best we stick together till we figure out what the hell is going on."
---
*Uchiha Ryuho
Barroom Brawl*​Ryuho's kick was true as he managed to land his spinning heel kick on Kurai which managed to repel the platnium haired shinobi. Ryuho took the time to collect himself, this was an opponent he obviously had to take seriously considering that he managed to actually keep up with him in terms of speed. Ryuho ripped off his cloak and let it fly to the wayside as Kurai addressed him.

"Solid kick. You're every bit as fierce as I thought you would be.Well then, I guess it's my turn." Just like that Kurai took off like a rocket flying around the room. Cutting and zigzagging in an indiscernible path Ryuho wasn't going to try to match him at this point. No he was going to wait for the right moment, he began to seal slowing his breath as he waited.

Kurai was on the roof now squatting into the oak as he cocked back his fist back as he shot out at Ryuho.

*RAIKEN!!*

*KATON:KAENUDE!!!!* Ryuho bashed his fist against the ground as a tiny explosion went off and from that explosion sprang a fist, a fist made of fire. The machination of blaze hurdled towards Kurai the two fists about to collide.

"AHHH!!!" The aghast shriek of the inn's owner rang throughout the property. It was the kind of ear-piercing scream that would knock both fighters a bit off focus.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 4, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

As Noctis attempted his luck and struck down with his lance, Diarmu had already flipped him by smashing the blunt of his spear into his knee. Noctis was in a bad situation, Diarmu's arm had moved by the time he had struck his lance down, but not all was lost. The lance had cut his forearm, paralyzing it. At this moment Noctis was in the air with his body facing the ground, while Diarmu grabbed the spear with his other arm. This is what Noctis had planned, a delay in whatever his technique was going to be, only to perform his past image tech. 

Noctis forced himself to hit the ground right after he formed his projection being in the air, as he duck rolled out of the way and moved right behind him. Before he could counter, he noticed that Diarmu was looking upwards and somehow didn't manage to complete his technique. The Prince did not have any time to be distracted while facing against a individual with a murderous intent. This meant that he could preserve the projection where Noctis's original plan was to use it to trick Diarmu of striking the actual Noctis.












By the time Diarmu had regained interest, Noctis had manipulated his projection to duck roll the opposing direction and force him to focus on the light projection. The Prince had to end this fight right now. Diarmu did not give any hints of telling Noctis about his intentions, thus this gave Noctis a hard time reasoning with him. Then he realized that he had killed other shinobi in his past without any thought of why they became shinobi in the first place. He looked like he didn't care what had happened to them and only killed them in order to carry out his hatred for them.This had given reason for Noctis to strike back... Noctis finally chose to deal with Diarmu.

Suddenly Noctis behind Diarmu had performed a few hand seals and used a clone technique, now there being three identical version of Noctis, including the clone, the projection and the Original. The real Noctis had unnoticeably slipped behind a nearby tree  while the clone and the projection were surrounding Diarmu from both sides.

"_Diarmu.... don't think you are someone who is contributing to the world by killing off contributors... Your mindset is killing anyone who's shinobi right? It sounds like your playing the role of a shinobi, doesn't it? Following out on a mission and seeing through that mission regardless of what obstacles come by right?_" The clone  from behind him paused and continued to speak, this time in a serious voice. "_I suggest you rethink where your heading in your life because in the end your practically a shinobi....._" Noctis knew what he had to do... He had to knock sense into Diarmu, he had to show him what exactly he was doing wrong under certain circumstance and make him follow his right path. 

The clone continued to speak from behind him while performing a few hand seals to produce lightning enveloping both of his hands. "_Diarmu... Either choose to rethink your actions or drop your title as a shinobi hunter. Do you want to live your life as a contradicting indivdual or do you want to help this world truly without your hatred against Shinobi who are innocent. Or... Do you want me to give you a hand in choosing...._" The real Noctis behind the tree focused on controlling both the projection and the clone, making Diarmu believe that the original is one of the two. The projection in front Diarmu had formed lightning release out of it's hand while the clone started to charge at Diarmu.

Noctis had no intention of blindly attacking Diarmu losing his fakes, he intends to use his chakra to dodge Diarmu's strikes. Noctis never thought he had to use his old method of battling, but the situation came to it. And his old ways of fighting was through Taijutsu. The clone sudddenly rushed in watching Diarmu's every move. Noctis had observed his spear and could warn the clone of it's movements. Plus, Noctis still had some of his specialized Lightning streams left in the ground, though he had to move it right under neath Diarmu to actually read his chakra nature. This was all to stall Diarmu, until Noctis was ready to give his final strike. To end Diarmu's hatred...

The clone had rushed in and stepped onto Diarmu's lance only to deliver a kick to his face, while the light projection had stayed behind only to make it look like it was observing Diarmu's actions. The real Noctis was closely observing Diarmu's spear and made sure his clone would be able to react to it's every strike.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 5, 2012)

*Diarmu Duihan*

As suspected, Noctis had evaded the fatal blow and rolled to safety. Diarmu clicked his teeth as he looked up to see the unscathed target. That shouldn't be the case, this person standing in front of him should be on the ground and red. The black mist that oozed from Diarmu's body vanished, he had canceled it out. From that action he felt a surge of pain entering through his skull. 

It was the headache that had been caused by using the power of the black spear to increase his ability. Similar to the back lash he had while facing the Aosuki. It wasn't as bad as before though, considering he had not used it very long. He forcibly pushed out the pain in his mind and focused on the enemy in front of him. Well, he couldn't totally do that since there was the meteorites that appeared suddenly from afar.

He knew what it was, he knew it was because of the war that was happening. Amazing, he didn't think it would grow to something of that large scale. He snapped back into reality once he heard a voice behind him though. It was another Noctis, most likely a clone or another light projection. He listened to what was being said, veins slowly appearing across his forehead.

What he was hearing was pissing him off, he didn't want to hear those type of things. They were contradicting the set of laws he had established in his head. Oh how bad he wanted to tear out this smart-asses throat. Then the image of those falling meteors appeared in his head again. With that he remembered what was always the key objective.

 "You really talk a lot don't you?" Diarmu spoke crudely as if to poison him. He twirled the black spear in his hand without much care. One of the Noctis' had formed lightning in his hand, while the other charged at him. "Shinobi, you probably don't know but I'm an experienced Hunter. The entire land is my tool," While saying that, he watched as one of the Noctis' stepped onto his spear and aimed for a kick. Instead of doing anything, Diarmu simply stood still without a single movement.

Because of that, the kick landed or so one would think. Instead, the foot phased through his head like a ghost trying to to hit someone. "Once this clone 'stepped' on my spear I could tell that it had no weight and was a fake." Diarmu spoke as if it were nothing, before looking over to the Noctis that was generating lightning. "And this fake right here isn't having his clothes or hair blown by the wind, " he pointed his finger at the light projection. "Like I said, I'm a Hunter so hiding from me is useless. I can tell where you are judging by the trail of crushed grass." the Hunter said while still not doing any thing.

"..You want to know my reason right? It's revenge! Revenge at you shinobi's for ruining my childhood and killing my family! You shinobi brought me into your world, so in payback I'll crush it....But right now I'm done playing with you Prince. If you hadn't noticed there was a hail of meteorites coming from the sky. No doubt it's from the war between you fools! I have to see it! I have to see for myself just what kind of hell their going through!" Diarmu spoke with anger and then with excitement and joy the went through his body.  "So I'll finish you off next time. Hopefully you don't underestimate my ability so much next time." with those words of dark enthusiasm he pushed off the ground and out of the field. "See ya," Diarmu dashed off towards that area that should be crushed, where those meteors feel and should have crushed every single one of the shinobi in that vicinity...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 5, 2012)

*Takashi*

He looked intensely at the Uchiha, the expression in the face of his two opponents as they were starting to realize that even if they were able to defeat him, he would definitely take at least one of them to hell with him. In the eyes of both fire shinobi the Aosuki wasn?t but a beast in the form of a human but for Takashi they were certainly a danger that shouldn?t escape, and his madness was just simplifying the task for the boy.  That creepy smile of his disappeared for a second giving way to a disappointed facial expression; slowly opening his mouth he pronounced " You two aren?t more than shitty ass monkeys trapped here....losers who can?t even fight me evenly while outnumbering me aren?t worth a rat ass "the words that would provoke a storm coming directly at him, a storm he was ready to take on.

Immediately Shinsuke and junpei changed their worried expressions to those of someone who has received the worst kind of insult, the Aosuki was trying to trample over their pride and that was something they would not allow, indeed they fell into the trap set by the boy of the bluish hair." Katon: Goukakyuu no jutsu !" sending an enormous fireball to the lightning release user who dodged it by jumping aside only to be received by a pair of shuriken coming from Shinsuke, which landed on his left arm. Before he could land, Junpei received him with a fist on his face only to land first and taking Takashi?s arm he launched the Aosuki towards his companion who made a spin and launched a kick which Takashi barely blocked  with his arms, sending the Aosuki flying towards a tree and crashing loudly.

*" You bastard, get up! We will make you pay for Rena and for that cocky attitude of yours! You damn piece of crap! "*Shinsuke yelled and charged alone against Takashi who was sat on the ground, apparently unconscious while leaning against the tree though a smile showed in his face before the Uchiha could reach him." Shinsuke, wait !!" Junpei shouted but the Uchiha didn?t seem to hear. High speed hand seals made the guy, who was already in mid air about to hit Takashi,  realize that he fell for the trick. A sphere of lightning chakra formed in his and and without wasting a second he hurled it at Shinsuke.

Twisting his body skillfully, the Uchiha manged to avoid the attack though before he could be certain of his victory, the lightning ball came back shocking the ninja only to be received with an elbow in his gut forcing him to drop the ninjato which was immediately taken by the Aosuki kid." Kishishishishi...you are a dumb fuck!! SHayahahah "


----------



## Kenju (Jan 5, 2012)

Kenju Tohno said:


> *Diarmu Duihan - Purity Mission*
> 
> ​
> After taking a look at the the wrinkled paper of ink, the red-haired boy slides it into his pocket. The paper is in the unprofessional condition because of the person that originally had it. That person isn't here right now, but it dosen't matter to the young boy here. Diarmu Duihan, in his other hand he holds a folded that letter that looks more taken care of rather than the other piece of paper. What comes into Diarmu's mind is that she didn't give a rat's ass about what she was getting him, but the person that get's this letter must be pretty special.
> ...



*Diarmu Duihan - Purity Mission*

The red-haired boy flew across from tree to tree. His feet lightly pushing of the branches and sending himself to another with ease. As if the weight of his body mattered as much as one of the leaves on these trees. As he moved, the pace kept went faster as he went on. "That asshole," he muttered at the side of his mouth upon what had just occurred.

The reason he had sped up the pace was lying ahead of him. The brown-haired punk that ran off with the note he had to deliver was ahead. He was pretty fast, but not enough to leave Diarmu in the dust. The Hunter kept his eyes close on the target that was directly in front. "Hah, your better off giving up now if that's the fastest you can go" the boy named Kotaro clasped his hands together and formed several handseals. 

"Shadow Clone Jutsu!" with the final handseal a number of smoke appeared around Kotaro. Once the smoke disappeared, copies of Kotaro were created. Diarmu couldn't help but think how annoying ninjutsu really was. The ten clone jumped around randomly amongst each other though the trees, confusing Diarmu. After doing that, he already knew what they would so next.

All of the clones scattered in different directions. Diarmu cursed at the occurrence of this but never the less continued on. He wasn't going to left them get too far though, the Hunter made his move quick. The spear in his left hand swung swiftly to the left, slicing off a thin tree branch. The branch fell in front of him, but as soon it did, his foot swung forth and kicked the piece of wood at one of the clones.

Seeing this to be effected, Diarmu used the same branch kicking move and launched them after all of the copies. All of the clones dispersed into smoke, except for one had received a large gash across his cheek. "GAHH!!! Dammit!!" Kotaro cursed the pained that was dealt to him. The Hunter smirked at the sight of his accomplishment, no, actually it was more he smirked about dealing pain to his target. "Come on, try it again. That was pretty fun!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

The Prince was quite impressed that Diarmu was able to figure out his two versions of himself were fake. Then again, he had mentioned he was a specialized hunter. Noctis sighed in disappointment as he came out of lying behind the tree into his view. He released both the clone and the projection. Noctis was ready to perform his final attack but Diarmu finally spoke. 

He spoke about the reason for his hatred upon shinobi. His parents were supposedly murdered by shinobi and it had scarred him since childhood. Diarmu had chosen the path Noctis once considered to have chosen. Noctis had felt the same pain Diarmu did once with his mother's death, but he had instead chose to follow out his mother's wish instead of hating the world. Noctis denied Diarmu's intentions since they had been wrong. Hatred was the opposing path his parents would not have wanted him to take.

Diarmu then mentioned about meteorites falling from the sky, as one of the attacks in the war between Aosuki and Uchiha. Noctis now had known that was the reason Diarmu was distracted during that time. Diarmu now had lost interest in fighting the Prince but had head for the battlefield to see the aftermath of the attack. He left saying his ultimatum towards Noctis.

Noctis had made sure that if they were to meet next time, his Surigan would be unlocked and he would set him straight. Noctis knew his hatred, and he had felt the same pain. He now has something to reason with him next time. But for now, Noctis was reminded about how he was left suspicious with the killer dying easily with the war being mentioned again. He did not have anything to lead up on but force himself to believe it was true. But he had a feeling he was still alive roaming around the ninja world.

Noctis knew it was too late to save any more Aosuki or Uchiha from death since they had brought it upon themselves. Noctis did not want the Ranens to be involved in this war, so he decided to stay out of it and return to his Kingdom. With his final thoughts of what after effects the war could cause as he dashed off.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 5, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> *Ryuho Uchiha
> Aftermath*​
> "Im...possible... There's no way this could be a natural occurrence!"
> 
> ...



*Ryoji Ivery LT​*
The boiling fear that had emerged in subtle, the land that had been completely destroyed caused the young shinobi to slightly frown, if he could say, it was nothing short of miracle that he was found by the people of this so called Pao... truth be told even though they took him in as prisoner he would be dead at this moment if it wasn't for them. The eyes of the young shinobi darkened in worry, his clan came to mind the moment he witnessed the cloudy eerie sky...

"We need to get out of here and we need to figure out what the hell is happening. I doubt we can really do anything against whatever that was, but we can't just sit here doing nothing." 

These words were directed at him, the words were meant to have little weight but in truth they hold much, something that made Ryoji's heart quiver slightly in anguish. That last statement: _"I doubt we can really do anything against what ever that was" _ Those words pierced deeper than any words could, words that made him realize him own powerlessness... Inevitable, he nodded to his words and followed it with these words that escaped his breath.

"Can't say I don't agree with you. It's saddening that the land and it's people could have suffered such a fate, but in truth we should be both grateful and wary of the enemy. Somehow we managed to come out alive out of this, if so this even is nothing less than a miracle. I don't understand this situation completely, but at this moment I can't take any chances, this so called Pao could have been the reason to all of this." 

His voice was calm, though in his heart he wanted to rush towards the village and check up on his father and clan, the though was inevitable, the port had to had been decimated in the chaos...

"My name is Ryuho. It's probably best we stick together till we figure out what the hell is going on."

To trust a ninja he has just met, the thought brought chills to his spine, yet he couldn't refuse it. As much as he tried to travel alone with his summoning, he could deny that the situation he had encountered was one that needed partnership. He tuned and nodded once more and he said.

"I'm Ryoji Ivery. I would say pleasure to meet you, but in truth I don't find any of this pleasurable... Yes, I agree. Whatever power could manage to make the stars themselves fall from the sky is not something to take lightly."



Kyuujin said:


> The Meeting
> Kurai Satsugai ​
> 
> Kurai felt himself fly up into the air as Mitsunari stomped powerfully on the ground.  He had been thrown off balance and now the Ivery leader was launching arrows at him.  His eyes narrowed and he tucked and rolled, managing to find footing.  "Tatsumaki..."  He jumped, going into a spin.  With every horizontal revolution his foot extended, kicking the side of an arrow and knocking it out of the way.  "Senpuukyaku!"  He landed, batting all the arrows to the side.  Well, almost all.  One of them had been too quick and buried itself into his leg a little above his ankle.  It had missed the bone there, but putting weight on his leg sent pain flashing through him.  However, he would have to ignore it, he wasn't out of this yet.  He rushed at Mitsunari, albeit much slower than before, closing the gap.  "Raiken!"  He aimed to slam his fist into Mitsunari's chest armor, but the pain in his leg flared up and caused him to fall over, using his arms to support him as he stood on one knee, breathing heavily.  The pain in his leg was bad, the arrow had almost penetrated completely through.  He slowly forced himself up and reared his fist back, meeting Mitsunari's gaze without fear.  In his mind he hadn't lost yet.  He could still fight.  He aimed a punch with all of his strength to Mitsunari's chest.



*Mitsunari Ivery​*
The young man had thrown a single puch towards his chest, which did a small thud that had clashed with the powerful armor that had Mitsunari had created, but this was only enough to make the Clan leader to sigh. He was still green. 

"You did well, but it's over. If we continue further your injury would not only worsen, but you'll be added a few more among those. You fought brilliantly with flames of courage and tenacity in your eyes, that of a mother bear who is willing to risk her life for the one of the cubs. But your fist are dull, they lack the strength that comes upon with the heart, the power to have something to fight for something that you want to protect with your life. Ryoji has already left on his journey, you should do the same after we healed you"

A few men lifted Kurai and took him to the medical bay.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_












The sun was setting. A 15 year old boy had finally come home from a undetermined battle. His shirt and his vest had a horizontal scar as a result from his battle. "_Ignis won't be very happy to see me like this... He'll misunderstand and lecture me more... What a pain..._" Noctis slowly walked towards the gates to his kingdom. Noctis noticed that there were more than two royal guards defending the entrance. There were at least 10 or even 15. 

The guards suddenly raised their weapons pointing at me. Noctis looked at them confused about why they would threaten their very own prince. Ignis come out of the crowd and signaled them to lower their weapons. "_I apologize for the increase in defense. It was an immediate order from one of our elders. More importantly, your past your curfew... Do you know what would have happened if you were somehow caught with a war occuring at this very moment?!_" Noctis looked at him and sighed. 

The royal guards just had realized that the Prince was right in front of them. They immediately stood aside to make him an entrance to the kingdom and saluted with respect as an apology for threatening him earlier. Ignis suddenly noticed the cut left vest and his shirt. He bolded his eyes, "_You were attacked weren't you?_" Noctis looked down on the ground still staying silent to the situation and slowly progressed forward to the entrance. Ignis couldn't stay mad, but disappointed. "_At least you weren't injured or caught. Not that I expect you to be seeing how you've grown to survive through attacks. Even without your guards, you manage to stay alive._" Ignis smiled but after a few seconds he corrected his glasses and changed his tone of expression.

"_You are not to leave the Kingdom grounds anymore. Especially with those strange meteorites we had seen earlier today from the battlefield. It must have caused many deaths and damages. Theres no telling what might happen if you were to be a victim of it. Orders from the elder of the clan._" Noctis did not intend to stay trapped in the kingdom. He had to train in order to fulfill his mother's will regardless of the situation. "_Your father is still out of the country. This kingdom isn't safe without our king with a war occurring. We must protect who we can and stick through this war. Even if were not involved, we are still in danger of being attacked. So please Prince Noct understand._" Ignis followed behind him as he usually would but with Gladiolus.

"_My father should be more wise and come back to his kingdom at once when he knows theres a war going on shouldn't he? Since he's the king, shouldn't he take responsibility of this?_" Noctis didn't look up to his father as much as he used to after his mother's death. He hate a strong dislike against him. Ignis wanted to scold him but he saw that Noctis had a difficult time today. 

They both arrived in front of Noctis's room inside the King's mansion. "_Hey Ignis... where's Gladiolus..._" The Prince had spoken without emotion. Ignis looked at the boy and said, "_He's out on a mission, he should be back by the end of the day._" Ignis noticed that he was worried about him. "_Don't worry about Gladiolus, I'm sure he can manage on his own._" Noctis nodded and entered his room closing the door behind him.

The boy sat down on his bed seeing that this war could affect many lives. It could leave emotional scars behind. Noctis then remembered Elle. "_Should I even think about her..._" Noctis knew he was worried about Elle being attacked by clan members. He thought of the worse possible case that could happen to her and couldn't bare to think about it anymore. Noctis couldn't leave the kingdom to visit Elle but if he hadn't, it would leave Elle open to any assault.

"_She's a friend right? I shouldn't even need a reason to look after her..._" Elle seemed to be the only person Noctis has made friends with. Even more, Noctis feels differently about her, something he hasn't felt for someone for a while. Noctis didn't know which path to take. Stay back to be safe from harm, or risk his life trying to protect Elle like he had in the past. Noctis wanted to make a decision, and he felt like he had to soon.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2012)

*Uchiha Ryuho*
_Best Laid Plans..._​
"I'm Ryoji Ivery. I would say pleasure to meet you, but in truth I don't find any of this pleasurable... Yes, I agree. Whatever power could manage to make the stars themselves fall from the sky is not something to take lightly."

If Ryuho was the cheerful sort he might have chuckled at the little tangent at the end as Ryoji introduced himself. However they both seemed to be in agreement that an attack of this magnitude, for any entity to be capable of doing something like this, well it was not something for two teenagers to try taking on. However one thing stuck out to Ryuho and that was the boy's last name, he was not an Aosuki as the emerald haired shinobi first thought, no he was from one of the other clans. Still below the Uchiha but lacking the insolence of the Aosuki or the sanctimony of the Senju.

"To be honest my original plan was to wait for the High Priestess to return but seeing our current predicament... The Uchiha trailed off trying to think of the best course of action. They both agreed they had to get out of their but they also needed to be smart about what they did. As much as Ryuho wanted to rush off towards the battlefield he still needed something from this village.

"Let's go find the High Priestess and help the people here however we can... This place is hidden from travelers that's why it's nearly impossible to find. That's my theory at least. Once we find the High Priestess we'll see if she has any clue as to what could do something like this, or if she can help us in anyway." Ryuho was assertive in his tone it was only natural for him to take the lead as he had a better idea of the situation whereas this Ryoji Ivery character did not. Ryuho also welcomed the extra person as having him around could play to Ryuho's advantage, it would provide him with the perfect diversion to get what he had come here for. Wasting no time he jumped from the side of the blown off medical building heading into Pao.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 5, 2012)

Moro said:
			
		

> "I think they are from the same clan from both of them using some sort of animal with them in battle. Also I think their village is in this thick forest somewhere, I don't think that that women was living in a forests alone she had back up and retreat somewhere fast to retreat and be safe to hel with materials and I don't mean a cave either. So you want to ask the ldy with the scythe or go ask doctor Romulus when we get back to your village? I think it would be trouble to start with a whole village, it be better to as k someone who is out of the village than doing a sucidal mission against a whole village. When the sun rises it will gives us enough time to grab what we came for then leave this forests with out giving our postion away."



*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue quietly took in the information as Moro explained her theory. It seemed there were aspects of Moro's doctor's motives that were secret, even to her. Nue certainly wasn't keen to meet the scythe woman again, but her techniques were intriguing none-the-less. Apart from her and Moro's doctor, Nue had not heard of a clan who used animals so extensively. Maybe there was some record of them in the Kurokasa archives. Either way, Nue resigned himself to ignorance for the moment. He would have had to have been a jounin anyway in order to see the archives. If Makaan deemed that he did not need to know, that was good enough for Nue.

"I think you're right", Nue started. "If she has some kind of village or stronghold in the forest somewhere, then it would be best to avoid it. If all goes well, hopefully you'll be able to retrieve what is you need and we can retreat from their territory without pissing them off."

As Nue's mind pondered the item that Moro had come to this land in search of, he silently hoped that it was not something that belonged to these animal ninja like a treasure or something.




			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Maybe we should get some sleep, to focus our minds and emotions back on track to finished this mission and held back to your village Nue."



"Hmmm", Nue hummed. He peered down between the ranches
at the forest floor below. It was quiet apart from some ambient noise. 

"I don't know..." Nue said finally. "I feel kind of nervous sleeping in this forest. Even though I set traps, that woman avoided them really easily. There is no way we can properly defend this little den for a night if she comes back with some friends. I only have enough wire left for one more trap. It seems kind of risky... it might be best if we weren't here by the time the scythe woman decides to come back..."

Setting traps to guide an enemy was one thing, but for defense they had to work, and as much as Nue had studied the art, we was nowhere near a jounin level trapper.

"Maybe we should just sit still for about an hour and move out under the cover of darkness. What do you think? Do you have an idea which way the waterfall is from here? I kind of lost my bearings up in these trees."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 5, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT*​
Something made his skin claw, aside from the fact that millions, upon millions of creatures on earth were wiped clean leaving only a large trail of blood behind, something about this ninja did not sit well with him. The young Ryuho emanated a sense of power through him, but not only that there was a slight darkness that clouded his eyes. Ryoji's mind dwindled in this thoughts, however he could not think properly, as the young man kick off further into the village, all he did was stare as his body fled through the chaos. 

Whatever mixed of emotions he felt needed to be ignored, this moment he needed to survive but he knew that his power was limited, really limited compared to the power that beseech the village Pao. Lifting his right arm towards his teeth, he used his sharpest teeth to bite the flesh of his finger causing a slight amount of blood to course out from set wound. 

Forming a short stream of hand signs along with the gathering of chakara within him he slammed his hands to the earth beneath his feat. A seal formed through the blood that his hands gave out, within seconds a poof of smoke enveloped the area and what seemed like a human came forth set smoke, however this was a being that resembled that of a human, this was Ryoji's summoning.

​
"Celsius, It would seem I am in need of your aid once more."

"Ryoji, what happened to the land."

"I don't know. For what it seems and unknown forced slammed the earth with a power beyond human comprehension. All I know is that as for now, I am allied with a young man and we need as much strength as we can possibly get."

"The land looks dead, everything seems like a story book of horror, the skies themselves seem to be crying in anguish... Let's move forwards. We must continue and see what we can find."

"Let's go."

Rushing their way towards the village they kicked the earth beneath them and followed Ryuho's steps deeper into the village in search of this Priestess of Pao. The building discomfort of all this continued to grow, intensifying in this young lad of the snow. What could fate have in store for the future?


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2012)

Koe
Inheretence 

It was werid to the young girl that the world would be so cruel. One minute she was tending the barrier next thing she was watching everything fall before her. Everything that the preiestess and priest work for, crumbling beneath her ting hands. Koe didn't have time to feel these feelings of sadness and pain that was radiating her chest. She was put to work fast and Koe didn't waste anytime, though the stench of death, Koe did her best to be that shining light.

"Evacuate all injured, women, and children!" Koe commanded the men who waste no time tending the injured,"All working body men should help the ones in the medical room! We sill survive!"

How much of that was true? Koe didn't know her whole body was crashing under the pressure of the weak heart she had. But that didn't matter, she had to work and hard! For the village! For the people! For Nehi!

Nehi!

Koe felt her body stop as she began to panick, where was she?! Where was her teacher?! Koe stopped her ordering believing that it was enough to get the people put of harms way even for a minute. Soon Koe began to move, her heart was beating in her chest as she tried to remember where the last place she saw her teacher!

"Nehi!" Koe called out finally realizing that her teacher was feeding the earth the last time she was talking to her! Koe rushed to the alter of the earth where Nehi was suppose to be! Koe quickly opened the door and with that her breath was completely taken away.

"Nehi!" Koe called out as she ran to her fallen teacher side,"Are you alright!? Speak to me!"

Koe grabbed her teacher gently as she held her close, the sinking feeling in her chest became more and more unbearable. The screams and crystal from outside was nothing compared to the torturing in Koe heart.

" Koe, take this and run!" Nehi said as she smiled at her young student, " This was meant for you ever since you were born... I wish I gave it to you sooner.."

Koe eyes began to water as the enormity of the situation crashed on her! But Nehi only smiled as she struggled to get up, she was weakened as it clearly showed. Nehi only smiled at Koe, her fingers found her way to Koe face, stroking the young girls face...

"I raised such a cute student..." Nehi smiled before interlacing her fingers with Koe, transferring something special between the lock of hands, "So very cute..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 5, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I know the way to the waterfall, you can't get to lost up in the trees either. It sounds like a good plan to get out of here soon and ask Romulus when we get back and tell him about our theryes." She had a dread feeling that the women with the sythe already was at the water fall waiting for them to show up. it wa easy to rest and sit still for a hour with Nue and the silver wilf as she was in her thoughts as she meditate waiting for a hour to drag out and she was glad about it too. Moro only listen to the sounds around her instead of her eyes. She was wondering how to sneak around to get to the waterfall. She was using to jump from limbs but that could cause noise, the best thing to do was to walk to the waterfall. She open her eyes and looked at nue. The silver wolf got up and jump down to the ground of the forest.

"I hour is up, we need to get going or I will wait on you to set another trap if you want." She jumped down next to her wolf. She was in her thoughts of the rest of the coming night. She had to remember her speed as well she was faster than Nue. She hid in the shadows with her wolf. Hopeull this only takes up the rest of the night then go. She did not know what type of thing was hiding spot in the waterfall. She walked ahead waiting for Nue to followed her to the waterfall she did not walk far. Meanwhile the sythe women and some of her back up was at the waterfall waiting for the guy and the Uchiha girl to show up. They had their animals with them to cause more trouble than what it was worth to come up here. She and her backup was ready to go as their hands were preparing their jutsus with their hands together to which handseals they were going to do.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 5, 2012)

"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki laughed as he stared at the boy dead body. "AHAHAHAHAHA you little punk!!!" He said stabbing the boy corpse. Ketsueki was going to cut the boy corpse into pieces. But everything changed as he looked to the sky. Meteors. A lot of Meteors. "DA FUCK!!" He said running. "Blood puddle technique!!"! Ketsueki turned to a puddle of blood and started to escape the scene.

But Ketsueki was out of chakara. He reverted back to his normal form. "Damn!!" He said. Then a Meteor hit the ground just missing Ketsueki and giant rock like debris hit him on the head. Ketsueki went unconscious. And he was taken away by a lady in a mask.

"Fugetsu Senju"

Fugetsu was thinking of what was happening. He met a total dick who saved his laugh. He killed an Uchiha. That dickhead helped him kill to more. "I told him to take the shot not save me!!!" Fugetsu said punching a tree. All of a sudden Fugetsu felt rumbling. Meteors from the sky was falling. "Impossible...no way!" Meteors were falling. Fugetsu made a handseal and made a wooden dome. And then doton 6 feet underground. He could hear the sounds of his wooden dome easily breaking.

Fugetsu heard the rumbling stop. He doton back to the surface. But he could not!!. The meteor was on the surface above him. He could not get out.

_"Need air!!"_

Fugetsu doton around the meteor. But once he hit the top there were a bunch of giant chunks of earth in the air. they began bashing against Fugetsu and finnaly piled over Fugetsu.

_"Dammit"_


"Tenshi Hyuga"

"Tenshi get inside."! Tenshi heard her mom say calmly. But Tenshi was not calm. "Mother Meteors are going to destroy the clan!!" Tenshi mom did not liston as she took her bow and arrows out and shot 10 explosive arrows at a Meteor. "Tenshi me and your father will protect everyone". Tenshi heard her mother say calmly again.

*"BOOM"*

A small amount of the Meteor was destroyed. "Mom that is not enough!!" Tenshi said pointing at more Meteors.

"Shadow clone jutsu!! Mountain breaker!!" Tenshi seen her uncle well her dad which is her uncle destroy the meteor with the help of his shadow clones and clan jounin. "Tenshi we got this!!" Tenshi eyes began to get teary as she went inside. 

"We are safe for now"! Tenshi mom said calmly with a smile. Tenshi quickly went outside in her mission outfit. "Tenshi?" "My friend he is in danger!" 


"Allow me to go get him Tenshi...you can come with me. Kirei lead the village while im gone!" "Yes darling!" Kirei said calmly again.

Tenshi eyes watered and she ran to hug her mom and dad. "Mom stay safe please. Come one dad lets go!" Tenshi was lifted up by her dad and the dad took her off with a zoom. "Byakugan!!" After traveling for a while he found something. "I believe we found someone!!" He said taking Tenshi by a wooden dome with a boy.

"FUGETSU!!" Tenshi yelled picking up the boy. "We must go back dad!!"

"Indeed. Tenshi once we go back I must contact the other clans. Look at all this damage. We must have the first ever clan summit. Its improtant matter!"

"Dad yes...I also have important information I would like to share with the clans!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2012)

*Ryuho Uchiha*
_Positive and Negative Reinforcement_​
Ryuho watched with intrigue as he noticed Ryoji bite through the skin of finger and draw blood. He paused to watch as the boy made several hand seals before slamming his hand onto the ground. A puff of smoke obscured Ryuho's view but he had good eyes, a necessary trait if you were going to walk amongst the Uchiha, through the smoke he could see the silhouette of a feminine form. 

It was a blue haired humanoid creature but it wasn't quite human from what Ryuho could gather. Ryoji called the being Celsius as it asked the pertinent question, what happened? That was still something the two youths were trying to figure out themselves but he was still somewhat shocked. He had heard of people who were able to conjure beings from a different dimension to do their bidding by signing a contract with them, these things were called Summonings. It was a process Ryuho had never seen before suffice to say he was definitely intrigued by what he was seeing, this ice nymph in front of him. Just as he was about to open up his mouth to comment on his new companion's old companion he heard rustling in the nearby forest. Their were footsteps more than just one persons, no it was many, Ryuho got into a fighting stance as he was unsure of what was out there but he knew it was human. Was it the people who did this? The people who launched a full scale assault on the planet?

"Whoever is out there show yourself!!!" Ryuho roared and just as he did a full battalion of shinobi descended upon the trio. Sensing the other's unease Ryuho put his arm in front of Ryoji as if to say hold on. The shinobi squad had the mark of the neighboring clan, they were the Fujibayashi, the healing clan. Ryuho couldn't help but feel a bit of his anxiety be somewhat more at ease with the best healers in the country descending upon Pao. It was only natural, they were a peaceful people who came to help out other peaceful people.

"I don't know what you know about the clans that come from around here but these are the Fujibayashi. They are a clan that specializes in a different kind of ninjutsu than what you're probably use to. They are healers and thus they try to stay out of the conflict of the bigger clans."This was a heavy load off Ryuho indeed as the presence of the Fujibayashi meant less of an emphasis on helping the people of Pao village and going straight for the Priestess. However a new concern crept into Ryuho's mind.

"The Fujibayashi are neighbors to this area, but there are many that have been seeking out this area for the High Priestess. In the confusion and destruction I wouldn't be surprised if some guys with bad intentions came after her... Come on Ryoji we need to find this girl as soon as possible and get out of here before things get worse. Ryuho sped up hurrying through the village. He was genuinely concerned that someone else would get to the Priestess before him. However their was in fact someone watching the two young shinobi from afar, a smile curling on the mysterious women's malevolent lips.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 5, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius*​
The young ninja explained the situation, these ninja were healers, but at the same time they were after this priestess that was still within the forest of Pao. Curiosity demonstrated his presence, the boy sought answers as to why was this woman so wanted among her people, it wouldn't be and overstatement to assume that there was something out of the ordinary out of all of this. Ryoji remained silent, all he managed to do was nod in agreement to his words, his breath released a silent sigh as his eyes trailed his steps further. It would seemed, he had to plan something further to gain the necessary knowledge to understand this situation fully, however, he could tell that this shinobi wasn't an enemy at the moment, he was an ally like any other.  His eyes swayed towards the Fujibayashi clan beside them. Hundreds of shinobi with the ability to heal and to casually use special type of ninjutsu.

"Celsius. What are your thoughts on the situation?"

"The world is in Chaos Ryoji. I can understand you being cautious about the shinobi around you, but this isn't the time or place to star up a fight, remember that the smallest of actions could incriminate you... even with me I still lack the power to aid you through the large amount of ninja that surround us."

Ryoji's breath halts. The chill in his spine lessens, but it's replaced by a sensation of helplessness and powerlessness, however this was both a stepping stone for Ryoji as it was a miss fortunate event in his life. Never would he have though that he would live through a world that surrounded by this amount of Chaos...

"It seems she's important." He directed the words towards Ryuho. The look in his mien was now indifferent, though his eyes gleamed with a raging amount of discomfort, he held it within and continued.

"I'll be truthfully blunt with you. I don't fully trust your intentions, neither do I trust this priestess of whom you speak. My power is yours and I shall not hold my breath if our alliance is ever to confront in a battle. But to me all of you are strangers..."

He said with an unshakable tone in his voice. The boy and his summoning continued through the village, searching through the houses and through the streets for and sign of this woman who they were searching for... blind to what was in front of him, he continued to honor his word. Loyal like a knight to his king.

"Celsius. Stand by me and focus. You're both my sword and shield now."

"As you are mines. Ryoji follow the trail further, I sense nothing with life among the this wreckage..."


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2012)

Koe 
Inheritance

It was a minute before the world came yelling at the door of the young priestess. Koe opened her eyes to still see her lips locked with that of her teacher, the interlaced fingers, the way everything seemed right, all of that made Koe melt in ways she couldn't understand. Koe closed her eyes as she kissed the woman in front of her with all her heart put into it...And that was when Nehi broke it...

"Koe..." Nehi whispered as she nuzzled in the girls neck, the interlocking fingers were slowly becoming undone, "i was just a child when you were a born, I too became a high priestess. I threw everything away, my heart, my life, and all that came forward. All for the sake of the village..."

The woman wrapped her arms around the young girl, "But when you were born I felt all that return in a heart beat." Nehi said as she wrapped her arms tightly around Koe, the young girl looked up at her teacher as she felt her heart race. What was this feeling?

This joyous feeling?

"I wish this feeling would last longer..."Nehi said, Koe wrapped her arms around her teach but that was when she realized that she was shaking, "What I passed on to you is sesshōseki, for now on out...Even if I die today...You will have apart of me and the rest that died for Pao with you for the rest of your life...All of our power, our happiness, our sadness, our hatred, our knowledge, and so on..."

Nehi pushed away from Koe, "...The Sesshoseki feeds off every negative emotions we have as priest and priestess...It tempts us but we are strong enough to over come that power.." Nehi said before stepping back

"Nehi?" Koe called out the warmth of her teacher seemed to be going to far, Nehi didn't answer her and that was when Koe realized that it was time. Nehi was going to leave her...

"We can run away!" Koe said, she was stumbling over her own words now, "This place is in shambles they don't need us anymore! We can start over Nehi!"

Nehi just smiled, "So cute..."

"NEHI!"

And with that Koe ran after her teacher who seemed ten times faster than her!


----------



## Cjones (Jan 5, 2012)

*Maiko Kondo (First Person)*

This land that I stood upon, the very earth beneath my feet, was utterly devastated, decimated, and demolished.

"_Mmmm don't all those words give the same idea? Perhaps I have have mutther teach me some new words? No, I think I'm right in describing the events as such_." I honestly had no clue and would ask mutther about it later, but at the moment in time it's sort of trivial. 

Trees seared and thrown about, the earth uprooted with giant gaping holes basically nothing more than smoke filled craters with small embers of fire. Bodies laid about, no, they couldn't even be called bodies any more just charred pieces of soon to be rotting flesh.

It was almost as if the heaven above, the realm of higher beings and mortal earth had abruptly fell out with one another. Whatever the reason it was clear that we had incurred the wraith of one very powerful being. 

This was truly a sad sight and I could see it all from the area I stood in. 

"AH, AHHHH! It hurts!" 

Turning on the back of my heel I was greeted with the sight of a young girl, younger than me, basically bandaged from head to toe, the only thing not bandaged was her mouth and mid section. A huge piece of metal appeared to be stuck deep inside.

"Make it STOP! Please make the PAIN GO AWAY! I...I...I CAN'T TAKE IT!" She  screamed in a shrilled pain filled voice as loud as her little body could muster "You have to calm down! W-we know it hurts, we're doing all we can." One of the nurses spoke, but her voice was clearly beginning to break. As if tears could fall from her face at any minute from watching this this young girl.

Off to the side from this drama stood what I assume to be her father. Standing with a bandaged leg he grabbed one doctors vest. A blue haired boy with glasses. "He must really love his daughter." I spoke aloud to no one.

"That's not GOOD ENOUGH!" He shouted pushing the boy. The father looked down with eyes full of sorrow, but with a face of rage. Right after that his daughter began screaming again, as if she was having an out of body experience. The others had begun to pry that large piece of metal out of her stomach. 

The father couldn't bar to watch this as he began to run or limp, to his daughters aid. "Your hurting her stop!" He yelled but they kept up their work and the louder his daughter screamed. "Stop!" He yelled once more more frantic than the last. Passing a nearby try he grabbed one of the scalpels and began to lunge at them.

Just as quickly as this all started, it ended. With a well placed punch the man fell down to the ground unconscious. The blue haired boy from before standing above him. The boy looked so sad at what he had done and this entire event was rather interesting to me.

So I began to walk over.

"Why would he do such a thing? Doesn't he want his daughter to get better?" I spoke quizzically. The blue haired boy's head jerked to the side as he turned to look at me. I must have broken him out of deep thought. "Some are often overwhelmed watching the ones they care for the most suffer." He spoke punctually making sure to say each and ever word clearly.

"Watch them suffer?" I repeated back slightly confused. He simply nodded and then squatted down to get on my level. "Your kind of young to be here all by yourself aren't you? What's your name?" He questioned. "Maiko Kondo." I answered ignoring his first question.

He arched in eyebrow at me, I could tell there was something about me that interested him, even if we've only been taken for nothing more than a minute if not shorter. "My name is Hyuubato Ozueru of the Fujibayashi Clan. The leader of this medical squad." He answered back as he stood back up and pushed up his glasses. "You look like you don't need any treatment."

"Oh no, I was just passing through."

"May I ask where?"

"To Pao."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2012)

*Ryuho Uchiha*​
As the boys continued to wade through the destruction and mayhem the Fujibayashi were tending to everyone else. Ryuho was silent as they walked, the boy from the Ivery clan had made it pretty clear they were allies of convenience. He didn't trust Ryuho but it's not like they needed to trust each other at this particular juncture because to Ryuho they were just allies out of coincidence. It really was the right place and right time which made Ryuho feel all the more uneasy. He was locked away and then the meteors came, he knew it was preposterous but it was hard not feel somewhat responsible...

As they continued on Ryuho stopped the group once again. The village was burning asunder the smoke and dust from the meteor's impact created a smoky smog cloud around the village. Ryuho however could see relatively well, no it wasn't that there was something like a flashing shining through the smoke. He didn't know what it was, it was almost etherial as it continued to shine, he began to lead Ryoji and Celsius towards it. Ryuho didn't know why but he was confident that this was the right way and sure enough there she was.

She was clutching an older woman, a casualty of this mysterious attack. Ryuho wasn't sure what to do as it was quite the somber moment to walk in on. He saw her began to take off, she must have been in shock at everything that was happening. 

"Come on let's catch up to her before she get's far. With her barrier down like I said before their will be people after her. Her home being destroyed and all she can't be thinking clearly." Not wasting any time waiting for Ryoji Ryuho took off after Koe. However there was a quite ominous presence that seemed draped over them, Ryuho didn't know what it was but something was making his stomach turn ever so slightly.

"High Priestess!!! Wait up!!!" He called out trying to get her attention.

"We need to talk about what's happening!Wait up!!"


----------



## Chronos (Jan 5, 2012)

_*Ryoji Ivery Celsius and Mao Motonashi*_
Eyes engraved with evil​
In the distance there was a woman that Ryuho insisted on following, however the presence of another deadlier force was within the area, the moment they managed to step forwards the cold grip of death held their spine with a clenched fists, Ryoji felt the need to not move forwards, the shadowed figure come from the distance, hand in his long science robe, while his hands held a cigarette in his hands. A presence that exerted a higher dominance. the shout of poor Ryuho towards the girl was not enough to release Ryoji form the very clutches fear hand on him...

It was impossible, the man walked, a blot on the head as it attached to his flesh and brain itself, he turned it ever so gently as a smirked disgustingly,a stench and death and overwhelming hatred flowed through his like like a river flows through the earth... It was unexplained, but what ever this being was it had transcended humanity... or better yet, lowered himself to something less than human... something created for the sole purpose of destroying and causing great havoc.

"What a convenience! I've been struggling on getting that damn barrier down. It seems that this barrage was not only the perfect solution to my problem, but also a great way for me to conclude my recent plans. Ahh, I guess karma does rewards those who do good deeds." 

A sarcastic tone of voice. What are you... the words resonated in the mind of Ryoji and Celsius who who had subconsciousness winced at the sight of the Tyrant before them.

"Ah, you."

He lifted his finger as he pointed at the young blue haired Shinobi. 

"I know that mien anywhere, those clothing, those... everything. An Ivery clan boy from the North. Ah, those potential grease monkeys that only know to muster one single release. Yes, very interesting. Your chakara circuits are said to be locked completely by the use of a pact created by that bastardly excuse for a summoning spirit."

His eyes stopped as he looked at the young Ryuho. which only brought his to a silly laugh.

"Ah, it's ironic. I can already tell by just looking at you that you are an Uchiha, as for that girl the priestess of this shit hole of a village. What a strange combo, a flame release monster with an Ice release piece of useless trash, along side a peace loving brat..."

He said, Ryoji still frozen in place...

"Well... it's simple. Since I'm such a nice guy, I'll do you all a favor. I'll kill you, save you the trouble of getting killed by someone else. You all look so fragile that for a second there I mistook you for pieced of toilet paper. How about it? Oh what am I saying, hehehe... it's not like you have a choice in the matter."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 6, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*












As Noctis thought about leaving the kingdom to make sure if Elle is alright, he suddenly heard an explosion occur outside. He quickly got up from his bed and looked out his window to see a tall building falling down upon the earth. Right behind the building was a boulder engraved into a part of a sector of his Kingdom. The building had suddenly fallen on two other buildings destroying them completely. "_No way...._" Noctis shocked at what he had seen. He then looked above and saw boulders, not even boulders but meteorites falling down upon his kingdom. "_What? I thought the Aosuki and Uchiha were against each other?! Why would they attack this clan if we had no involvement with their conflicts?!_" Noctis noticed the fleeing clan members from above and felt like he could have done something to avoid this. 

No matter, Noctis quickly exited his room to head outside to see what exactly was occurring. He suddenly bumped into Ignis, "_Prince Noct, we have to evacuate quickly. There has been an anonymous attack from someone._" Noctis demanded an answer, "_Who could possibly attack us?! The Uchiha? Aosuki? or even the Senju clan?!_" Ignis shook his head, "_We don't exactly know who at this point, I'm sure the elders and the higher ups are trying to maintain this situation at hand._" Ignis motioned Noctis to head through the emergency exit of the mansion.

Noctis nodded and turned around to head out the main entrance. "_Our clan members need help! I'm not going to let them down. As a Prince of this clan, and a future king, I will help them one way or another!_" Noctis immediately rushed off. Ignis reached his arm for Noctis, "_Prince, no you can't!_" He ran after the Prince to stop him.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The Ranen Elder, Hiraki Ranen, sat on his table expecting solutions and status updates on the village. He had looked outside his window seeing Meteorites falling onto the Kingdom of Caelum, the home of the Ranens. A Ranen clan member entered his room, "_Elder! I've gotten reports from all over the country that these meteorites are raining upon other villages! We are not the only Victims._" Hiraki was dumbfounded by what he had heard, he was sure that this was the cause of the war between Aosuki and Uchiha. "_Then there is a third party involved? Not being the Aosuki or Uchiha or any other clans._" The Ranen member shook his head, "_We aren't certain yet, we just know for know this isn't an attack from Aosuki or Uchiha or their war._" Hiraki Ranen looked at the meteorites slowly coming down upon the Kingdom. 

"_Get the Omega Blitzer Ops to stop those Meteorites or at least minimize the damage! Have all our Shinobi evacuate our clan members to a safe zone. I want Status reports from the other parts of the country. I'm not going to let this Kingdom get destroyed. Make haste!_" The clan member nodded and immediately exited the room to perform his duties. The Ranen Elder looked outside the window seeing the Meteorites crash onto the buildings causing explosions. "_Braule... This isn't the time for you to be away... Your the King... You hold responsibility to this clan's future..._" The elder saddened by the Kingdom in flames.

~~~~~~~

Noctis ran out to see Clan members running around in panic. He noticed a child crying right underneath loose debris that was about to fall on him any second. Noctis clenched his teeth and charged towards him. The debris fell and Noctis formed hand seals to create a electric lance on his right hand. He rushed just in time beside the child and thrusted his lance upwards onto the falling debris.

"*Kanenkon!*" 

The lance struck through the debris smashing it into more tiny rubble. A Ranen woman came to him hugging the child in her arms. It was likely she was his mother. "_Thank you so much! Prince Noctis, you must quickly evacuate, Don't risk your life for the others. You have to survive._" Noctis nodded and said, "_No... I have to... I'm not going stand by and watch our clan get killed one by one..._" Noctis rushed off to see if he could find any more Ranen's in need of help. 


~~~~~~~

"_Omega Blitzer Ops #34 standing in position_". A man with a unique military shinobi outfit had spoke telepathically his teammates. The Omega Blitzer Ops was the Ranen clans very own specialized assault force consisting of high ranking and powerful Jonin chosen by the King himself. The members of the assault force had spread across each of the sectors which were now in partial ruins and in flame. The commander of the team had sent a signal to perform the operation to stop the meteorites. As that signal went out, each of the Ops members had activated their Surigan and performed unique hand seals of the Crystal Release art. At the same time all of them had yelled,

"*Crystal Release: Etro's Shield!*" 

Suddenly each of the user's shards of Crystallis had materialized into the real world forming a crystal shield over the Kingdom to stop the meteorites. The Meteorites had crashed into the shield trying to break its way through but it seemed to have stopped. The large crystal shield started to crack open, the Commander of the Ops team immediately ordered the team, "_The user of this jutsu is managing to break through our crystals. This doesn't look good! We have to switch to Plan Beta: Destroy those Meteorites while there trying to break through our shield!_" 

The remaining members who weren't focusing on maintaining the crystal shield jumped up into the air using all their A rank Elemental release techniques to destroy and eliminate the meteorites trapped on top of the shield. More fell onto the crystal shield and at that point broke through. The commander didn't have any options left but to resort to the emergency method. "_Use Plan Omega...._" As soon as he had said that, the Ops members paused and understood their situation. "_We can't let the Kingdom down. This is our home, we will protect with any means neccessary! I don't want to see any hesitations!_" 

The Ops members had performed forbidden hand techniques, something they had never thought they would use. The shards of Crystallis around them had formed into a circle aiming at the meteorites. As a few of them held their breath,

"*Crystal Release: Crystallization Blaze!*" 

A beam of energy shot from each of the circle that were formed by the shards and hit the meteorites concurrently. Fortunately, the meteorites were slowed down by the crystal shield so they had time to at least destroy the ones they can to minimize the damage onto the kingdom. "_Give it our all!!!_" The commander had yelled as he used the technique as well.

The meteorites, that were hit, cracked and broke into multiple debris. The debris were raining down upon them, as the Ops members had retreated to avoid the debris. They could not do anything more, the debris had already struck upon buildings but damaged them instead of collapsing them. 


~~~~~~

Noctis ran and looked around for more remaining clan members who hadn't evacuated. He saw the area around him in flames. He closed his eyes and thought about his father. "_Why the hell aren't you here?! Aren't you the King!? Isn't your role protecting and watching over the clan?! Why do you choose to stay away from us since it's your job to stay close to us!_" Noctis slammed his fist into the wall in anger. _"If you were here... None of this would have happened...._" Noctis then noticed the majestic Crystal shield above him stopped the meteorites from crashing down. "_The Omega Blitzer team huh? We had to resort to them..._" Noctis then noticed the meteorites broke into tiny pieces and came crashing down upon them.

Before Noctis had a chance to move, a remains of a meteorite had already reached above him. It was too late to avoid it, Noctis would not be able to do anything at this point. "_If only I had my Surigan unlocked...._"  Suddenly a Crystal shield formed above him destroying the object about to fall on him. "_Prince Noct! Your recklessness would have been your end if I hadn't come! What were you thinking?!_" Noctis turned his head away from him. But then he noticed another building that came crashing down upon both Ignis and the Prince. "_Ignis the building!_" The man with glasses turned around and saw the remains of a building crashing down. This was unavoidable, even with Ignis's help. Their death was surely coming until something had aggressively destroyed the remains. "_You guys look like you need help?_" Noctis opened his eyes to see a familiar, tall muscular man.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue spent the hour meditating like Moro, though Nue adopted his typically poor posture and he slouched against a nearby branch. Apart from relaxing to recover his chakra, he kept going over the encounter he had with the scythe woman earlier.

She used animals. That wasn't a problem, animals where sensitive to sound and Nue's _Resonating Echo Drill_ could deal with them easily enough. The problem was the woman's kenjutsu. There was no guarantee that where they were going there would be enough cover to impede her weapon. The added complication was that Nue's sword wound from 2 days before was still tender. Moro had dealt with the poison but the cut was healing on its own time. Trying to fight an expert in close quarters would not end well.

_If I use my jutsu, I'll just end up affecting Moro and her wolf as well. If she is incapacitated, we're as good as done for. I need a way to project an attack... project... from range..._

Nue's mind drifted to the previous encounter with the woman where she had launched a powerful wind projectile at him. He remembered it clearly as he could actually sense the harmonic frequencies it generated as it displaced the air, sending out rippling compression waves before it.

_That sound... like a muted roar..._

Nue began to softly direct air through the canals in his mask, combining and mixing resonances, trying to mimic that sound he heard.

_If I can make that sound and direct it using the chakra control from the Resonating Echo Drill jutsu..._


***​

The hour passed rather quickly. Nue was so deep in thought over the sound he had fashioned that Moro surprised him when she spoke.

"Oh yeah, I'm right behind you", Nue whispered through the pitch black of the night. The nocturnal creatures were out and about, making all sort of noises as they went about their business in the dark. 

Nue carefully dismantled his little shuriken trap and salvaged the throwing stars and some of the wire. He then cut part the way through some of the branches so that if anyone jumped into the den for a surprise attack, the structure would collapse out from under them.

"For what it's worth", Nue sighed as he gathered his remaining things and jumped down to the forest floor, following on behind Moro a short distance. Despite the impending danger, Nue enjoyed the night time sounds of the forest. To his ears, it was like an orchestra playing a symphony.

Nue spared a glance upwards. Although the thick tree canopy obscured the sky for the most part, there were a few breaks in between, where the starry sky above was visible. Nue caught sight of a little fiery streak up in the sky.

_Ah, a shooting star._

Nue was about to make a wish when he suddenly saw another shooting star, then another... and another. It was like a blazing rain.

_That's weird..._

He was about to comment about it to Moro when he realized that she was pulling ahead a bit. Picking up the pace, Nue ignored the light show going on up in the sky and got his head back on the forest and the task at hand. As he caught up with Moro and crept alongside her, he caught a faint sound on the breeze. The characteristic roar of water cascading into water. A massive waterfall was somewhere up ahead.

"We're close", Nue whispered to Moro.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 6, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

The muscular man was known to be Gladiolus, Noctis's other royal bodyguard. "Am I late to the party?" He chuckled as he materialized a huge claymore weapon into his hand and started to hack away at the broken down remains of the meteorites that were raining down upon Ignis and Noctis. Gladiolus was known to be one of the strongest shinobi of the Ranen clan specialized in brute force. It was not surprising to see him take out a part of the collapsing building. "_I expected you to arrive later on tonight._" Ignis looked above him while he was slashing away. "Well it can't be helped that I finished my mission early. Never mind that, what the fuck is going on in our kingdom?!"

"_An unidentified user is bombarding our kingdom. I still don't know the details yet. The elder is doing all he can to determine what is going on._" Ignis then looked at Noctis, "_Come Prince, we must quickly evacuate to a safe area. If Gladiolus hadn't arrived we would have been dead...._" Ignis motioned Noctis to follow him. Noctis did not want to go, he still had yet to check if the others had evacuated. "_Noctis! We can't do anymore for them! I know its hard, but you have to accept the truth! We must make the most of us and survive! Your death is not neccessary, you must live to see through the next generation! Most of the clan members have evacuate, we're probably the only few in this sector!_" Ignis angrily spoke to him. Noctis did not want to accept Ignis's words, but for a reason unknown he felt like he had to live. 












"_Ignis... I'm not going to leave until I make sure of everyone I can find is leaving this sector!_" Noctis suddenly struck his palms down onto the ground and create specialized lightning streams that surged into the earth. These streams allowed Noctis to detect chakra natures of different kinds within the radius, enough to cover the whole sector. Noctis focused onto the chakra natures, and detected a few chakra natures within the vicinity. Ignis struck with anger, but before he could scold Noctis, the Prince had interrupted him, "_Ignis, there are several trapped at least 30 metres from us in the northwest._" Ignis sighed and finally agreed to help since there was nothing he could do to change Noct's mind.

Noctis signalled Gladiolus to act as a shield for them to destroy the small remains of the meteorites falling upon them while they were heading for the direction. Ignis followed behind Noctis, until they reached a broken down building. "_Ignis, underneath that rubble, I can sense a few in there._" Noctis ordered. Ignis materialized a katana and hacked away at the rubble until three bodies were shown. They were unconscious but still alive. Noctis carried one body while Ignis carried the other two. "_Quickly Prince, we must head to the center of the Kingdom, everyone has evacuated there._" Noctis nodded, and then looked back at the sector as they were leaving. "_I'm sorry... for the people that had lost their lives.... I will make sure I find the person responsible... and avenge your deaths..._" Noctis sped off to the center of the kingdom with Ignis behind him and Gladiolus fighting off the meteorites above them.

Noctis and the two royal guards had safely reached the center. He had seen the Omega Blitzer team put up a smaller crystallized shield over the area. It was probably a stronger and harder one than the bigger shield they had put up. "_Prince Noctis, quickly head underground for your safety._" The Ops member had opened a passage way leading to the Ranen Catacombs underneath the Kings throne. Gladiolus had noticed Ignis and Noctis were in a safe area so he stopped hacking away at the small meteorites and jumped down right behind them. "_You guys owe me for doing all that work._" He chuckled following behind Noctis and Ignis.

The three had reached the catacombs seeing a large population of their clan either injured, scared or dying. Noctis could not help to feel guilty. Ignis and Noctis went to the Doctor's tent and dropped off the unconscious Ranen members they were carrying. "_Ignis... I want to speak with Hiraki... I want to know who did this!_" Noctis rushed off to the King's temporary room in the Catacombs. Ignis had reached his hand out for him, "_Wait! You mustn't interrupt him at a delicate situation!_" Before Ignis could stop him, Noctis already had left. Gladiolus approached beside Ignis and scratched the back of his head, "_He's a pretty stubborn isn't he?_" Ignis corrected his glasses and nodded. 












Noctis went through the bodyguards of Hiraki as they had tried to stop him but couldn't because of the fact he was the son of the King. "_Hiraki!!! I want to have a word with you!_" Noctis bursted into the room seeing the Ranen elder reading away at documents. "_I want answers Hiraki! Who did this to us?!_" Hiraki looked at the angered Prince, "_Boy, you shouldn't speak to you elders that way. I will answer, just one at a time._" Hiraki stood up and ordered the room to be cleared of others. "_I just know bits of information right now. We still haven't pinpointed who did this to us but apparently it's not by the Aosuki and Uchiha as you probably thought. They were hit by meteorites as well._" He took a pause and continued. "_It seems that these meteorites were hit all over the country. This third party group seem to know high ranking jutsu. I haven't heard of any other clan that performed these forbidden techniques. However, the intelligence division are doing all we can to see through this situation._" 

Hiraki closed his eyes and pointed at the Prince. "_All you need to do is calm down and stay put within the Kingdom. Do not involve yourself in a situation you cannot solve yourself. We are taking care of that so do not worry. If you want to help, tend to the wounded or help use gather our resources._" Suddenly a clan member had barged into the room, "_Elder! The meteorites seemed to have stopped! But we don't know if another shower will occur. If it does, the Omega Blitzer Ops will notify us immediately. In terms of the Kingdom's status... some of the sectors of the Kingdom either have been severely damaged or still somewhat intact. In terms of casualties... Around 200 at least could not be found during the shower. The rest are injured or active._" Hearing this Noctis immediately exited the room and headed outside. Hiraki noticed this and ordered the guards, "_Quickly stop that boy! He must not roam around outside!_" The guards listened and chased after him.

Noctis reached the entrance to the catacombs and rushed out seeing what he didn't want to see. Broken buildings, ruins, and rubble all around him. "_No...._" Noctis was angered and he wanted to do something. But yet he could not doing anything... He heard noise of Ranen members behind him, so he ran into the damaged areas of the Kingdom to hide. The Omega Blitzer Ops would surely find him with their expertise, so Noctis did not have a choice but to leave the Kingdom. 

As of now Noctis, has something in his mind he had been thinking about before the meteorites crashed down. And that was seeing if Elle, his friend, was alright. As he rushed through the Kingdom, seeing the destruction around him was pissing him off more and more. It was pathetic to see the Kingdom like this, where it once was a beautiful area that lit up majestically during the night. There was nothing that Noctis could do to turn the Kingdom back to the way it was. So he had to act to what he can do right now.

He had reached the exit to the Kingdom and sped off into the distance, "_I dont need a reason to come after her... She's a friend..._" Noctis thought to himself trying to deny that visiting her out of nowhere was a mistake.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

The women with the sythe looked up at the light show in the sky and new this was not due for a light show in the sky and knew something was wrong. She glanced at her campions and growled under her breath and left to go back to the strong hold with her village was hidden to see what was going on. She left orders to her back up she felt her heart racing as she made it back as the night life creatures went wild for some reason. Maybe it was code for the communcating with the other animals in other villages to get the news all over and never lost of beat of trouble in the world. One animal received it and passed it along to only have open ears to listen.

The silver wolf looked up and noticed the light showed aboved as his fur was on end, he heard from the other animals this was not good at all and this had to deal with the war that was supposed to be going on. He curled his tailed like scrwed as he was thinking some villages are screwed over by someone powerful or nature itself. It was something else for Moro and Nue to talk about later or would be told later about it. Moro felt her silver wolf and his moments that something was up as she used sharingan to look around. She looked up an saw red sparks of light against black, she was wondering what the heck they were. She had to focus on the river up ahead then what was in the sky for right now. "Nue, you can take whatever you like in the waterfall if you like," she whisper.

Moro it was time to go to the water fall as she heard the water fall into a pool, she look upward as this waterfall was different you had to climb to the top instead of etering at the bottem of the small pond that the waterfall fed to form at the bottem. The two guys from aboved them did their handseals as one did a wind tornado on the water and the other guy did some handseals to smoothe out the rocks so that Nue nor Moro could climb. Moro throw a few kunia to hit midcenter of the rocks of the flowing water. Moro was waiting for the tornado to calm down then make another move to get to the top of the waterfall.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 6, 2012)

*Kurai Satsugai LT*

Kurai steeled himself, flying towards Ryuho with a dazzling show of speed.  Ryuho responded with a fist of fire.  They rushed toward each other, neither one about to back down now.  As they shot toward each other, something broke Kurai's concentration.  "Ahhhhhhh!"  Kurai looked to his side and saw a young girl staring at them and screaming.  His concentration was broken and he took the flaming fist to his chest, hard.  "Guh!"  He flew backwards into the ground, rolling until he hit the backwall.  The front of his shirt was burnt and torn and his chest had bruises and fresh burns on it.  

"Augh... shit..."  He forced himself to stand, his eyes looking up to meet Ryuho's.  That the best you can do?"  He brought up his fists into a loose fighting stance as his eyes watched Ryuho carefully.


*Kurai Satsugai*

The white-haired youth bade goodbye to the Ivery people, after having spent a day in their care, resting and rejuventating.  His leg wound had been healed by a medic and he was good to go, promising to return stronger one day and give Mitsunari a challenge, as well as make him more of his mother's stew.  He left their home, his bear pelt coat tightly wrapped around him and his goggles on.  He began leaping from the mountains, heading for society.  He managed to make it down the mountain quickly, under an hour.  He headed to the west, his hopes set on discovering new ways of fighting and new people, all on his path for strength.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 6, 2012)

*Diarmu Duihan*

The conflict with the Ranen Prince was left unsettled within that green space. Diarmu could care less, what really excited him was the meteors showering the earth from the sky. He could only imagine what kind of blood was being shed around the ninja world. Clans were being annihilated, he just knew it, he could feel it in his gut. Somewhat like a sixth sense that detected the tragedy to shinobi that brought him joy. 

Right now the red-haired boy was racing down the trail filled with craters of all shapes and sizes. He envisioned several of the shinobi that he had encountered being crushed beneath them. Dazed by those thoughts he didn't pay attention to what was crashing through the air. *BOOM!* one of the meteorites had landed in front of him and crushed the earth below. The gigantic force of the impact blowing him back just the same as the trees nearby. 

His body being pulled through the current is flipped and knocked across ground several miles. His skin leaving trails of blood as he slowed down like brakes. It only took him a few seconds to raise out of the dirt, he wasn't as bad as the blood had lead one to believe.  The look on his face wasn't one of pain but a smile of blood. He raised back to his feet, whipping away the blood that meant nothing.

The Hunter plowed through the pain and ran off around the crater that was created in from of him and head for the location where he had saw most of the meteorites drop at. He remembered that area, it was the one where he had battled the Aosuki for the first time. "Great! Great! I hope he isn't dead yet! I want to be the one that kills that psycho while he watches his friends and family get crushed to death. God, you thieving cruel monster, you really do exist. "


----------



## Kei (Jan 6, 2012)

Koe
The Beginning of Koe

She was running as fast as she could, the screams of the people around her didn't matter anymore. She wasn't a priestess anymore but just a regular girl, losing the love that she had just received. The panic in the girls eyes as she tried to keep her teacher in sight, was now being overwhelmed with water. Koe reached out keeping the read jewel close to her chest...

"Nehi!" Koe called out, her hands outstretched to the only thing she really wanted to protect but as she realize she was grasping into nothing but thin air she felt her heart collapse into something that was close to despite...

Soon though the blurry vision Koe obtained, she feel over a rock and collapse on the ground. Someone was calling out her title and it made her sick inside, she couldn't be the high priestess! She couldn't even protect the thing she cherished the most in life! How could she do anything else?!

She was not ready....

"Nehi..."Koe cried before clutching sesshoseki to her chest, the red jewel was warm against her chest as she cried, laying in the dirt feeling dirty and broken!

I hate this village!​
Koe eyes widen as she realized that was her teachers voice in her head, was Koe finally losing it though this destruction?! 

Why!? Why can't it just burn to the ground?! I want...I want to be free!​Koe realize how hot the jewel became, as she came to the terms that these were Nehi's real feelings! Koe clutched the jewel tighter as the red light englufed her and she was swarmed with the thoughts of all those who were before her! 

I don't want to die!

I wish these people will let me go!

I hate this village! 

I hate these people!

I hate this world!​
Koe eyes widen as she felt her heart skip a beat, it was a painful experince but it was more painful that the last thought that ran in her head was her own thought! Her own hatred that she locked up in her heart! She hated this world so much! It took away what she worked so hard for, it destroyed her village!

Koe felt the pain subside as she accepted this hatred...

The young priestess got up, her legs were shaky but she knew what she wanted to more in life. Koe felt a warm surge follow though her body, her mind was blank from pleasure! 

High priestess!

Ha! 

"...." Koe clutched her hands into a tight fist as she brushed her long hair back from her face. Her breath became labored as her mind spaced out, her eyes zoned on the smokeyness of the clouds of destruction, the peoples screams filled her ears as she realized the world she knew was destroyed by something more powerful than her...

Her world was gone...

Her life disappeared...

And Nehi...

"Everything is gone..." Koe said to herself


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



_Kurai Satsugai
*Crisis*_​
"What... happened here?"

Kurai stood before what was once a beautiful country side.  His eyes were widened in shock and his mouth hung slightly agape.  The land was riddle with craters, destroyed and ruined.  The grass was completely burnt away, the sky around the area was gray and murky, and smoke still rose from the craters, a testament to the heat of whatever did this.  Kurai's father had told tales of how devastating ninjutsu could be, but this...  This wasn't even human.  It was an ungodly amount of devastation.

Kurai couldn't believe it.  He had been gone but a few days, enough time to take a mission, meet the Ivery clan and obtain a new sword.  In that short time the Earth's beautiful face had been altered and twisted, deformed.  He looked around and saw a blue-haired boy nearby.  "Excuse me!"  He jogged over to the boy, waving his arms to get his attention.  "Hey!  Do you know anything about what happened here?"


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 6, 2012)

*Maiko Kondo*

It took me quite a while but I had finally entered inside Pao territory. Hyuubato, the blue haired man that wore glasses I met earlier, he was against letting me go into this area alone. Something about me being to young and Pao being a completely unknown territory even to a clan of doctors. Still after all his pestering of trying to change my mind of entering this village...there was an interesting question he asked me.

_"Maiko...the earth has been ravaged by meteorites making things highly unstable. With all this going on your also planning on walking into a village you know nothing about?" Hyuubato questioned me. "Yes that's correct." I simply answered back with a gentle smile. From my response he began to scratch the top of his head, it was an easy sign to tell that I was giving him a rather hard time.

Either that or I was confusing him. Which I don't think I was so I had to have been giving him a hard time.

"Why?" He asked simply. My mouth broke from the gentle smile that always graced the warm features of my face. I must admit this simple one worded question caught me by surprise. I honestly found myself unable to answering his question. My uniquely colored eyes stared into his as he stood patiently and waited for an answer. 

Sadly, it wasn't going to be an answer to appease his curiosity nor was it an answer that would sit well with me.

"Why indeed."_

With each step his question rung in my mind. I continually saw his face and watched as his mouth moved and shaped to utter that one simply word.

_Why_?

Yes why indeed. Why come to this village, the village said to be exiled from the world. I knew not one person here, nor did I have any true reason to come here, so what would a small young child like myself even need to be doing here? There was one only one answer I could give myself and it was the same as before.

"Why indeed." I whispered out with a small giggle. Rocking my hands back and forth as they held each other in an embrace. The more I walked and listened to the sound of my feet as it touched the earth soil beneath my feet I began to giggle again. "Just why am I here." I spoke softly as I elegantly strolled on through, until my eyes caught sight of something. My dark grey sclera, ruby red irises and black pupils locked onto a bright beautiful red light.

As a younger child I was told by my mutther that curiosity killed the cat but I'll just see if whatever this was could have the testicular fortitude, as I was thought to say, to kill this kitten. Taking a step closer and closer the beam of the light just grew brighter but it appeared to be...moving in my direction. As it moved in mine I continued toward it. It was bright and nearly blinding still I continued until my eyes, these eyes mixed with the diluted blood of the Hyuga, was able to faintly make out a body.

"Who're you?"


----------



## Olivia (Jan 6, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*His eyes fluttered, from pitch blackness to blurry his eyes just couldn't seem to get adjusted to the light. However sight had been the least of his problems. His body wouldn't move, he was literally intoxicated with pain from head to toe. Although he knew he had to get out of here, that attack meant there were enemies nearby; he couldn't risk getting attacked in the state he had been in. He slowly sat up and rubbed his head. As he did so he took one look to the landscape and wondered one thing:

Where was he?

He was being contained high up in the tree as Azuma usually puts him, but that tree, no the entire clan, seemed to be just...gone. Was he moved to a wasteland for some reason? Where was everyone else? A million questions ran through his head, most of which he couldn't even fathom a answer to.

He continued to pick himself up off the ground, he didn't want to be found in some place which he had no familiarity to. Not that he was familiar with the Senju Clan either. As he completely stood up he could hear a voice, a slight voice in the distance. He shot his head over as he heard:

"Excuse me! Hey!  Do you know anything about what happened here?"
Seigrein took a better look, and he definitely did not know who this person was. He didn't recognize the face, hair, or body; so this was someone who didn't know who Seigrein was either, or so he suspected. He slowly approached the boy. As he got closer he noticed that this person had been slightly older than Seigrein, however he looked about as confused as Seigrein had been.

"Um...No I'm sorry, I don't know anything at all. I had been sleeping, and when I woke up, well I was down here on the ground. Why, is this place not supposed to be like this? Do you know where we are?"

Seigrein thought that he had been moved locations, however was that not the case? This wasteland, could it really be where the Senju Clan once stood? No, that's impossible. There's nothing that could have utterly destroyed the land like this, nothing.


*[Erza Hozuki]

*Her liquid body had managed to survive the brunt of the meteor; however the landscape didn't even look recognizable. Hell, even though she traveled far away she couldn't even see Rokuto anywhere. Was he squashed by that thing? Well it did appear suddenly in their battle, she was unsure of how he'd be able to survive that, but she somehow expected him to live and walk away from that.

Her body slowly formed itself back together, up from the puddle into a complete human being. It took slower than normal, she had to keep this jutsu activated for so long just to survive; it absorbed most of her chakra. After a few minutes she completely formed together again although she found herself almost out of breath.

Her body was all shaky, and she felt as if she was going to pass out. She didn't have enough chakra to change back to her normal outfit, so she'd have to stay in this armor for now. Slowly she reached for a water bottle that had been placed at the back of her armor and took a drink of it. The water seemed to give her some form of strength, even if it had been a small amount. Suddenly a daunting thought crossed her mind; what about her clan?

She brushed herself off and ran fast, faster then she usually would have moved, especially in this state. However with the landscape like this it had been tough to tell where she exactly had been. She kept on running, until she hit a familiar stream, this had led to her current clan's hideout. Was she close? She continued running until she encountered a almost dried up lake, with no one around. She was sure this was where she left the clan, but this place was completely dug up. 

There had been nothing but dust left. Either her clan was completely wiped out or the few survivors ran off in search of help. Her fist tightened as she soon grew angry. With every passing moment she grew angrier and angrier. She had signed a unfair treaty with the Uchiha to protect her clan; but they didn't do shit. They didn't do SHIT! She didn't care any more, she quickly took off to where she thought the Aosuki clan might have been.


----------



## Kei (Jan 6, 2012)

Koe

The light died down in her chest, the warm feeling that comfort the young girl was now a outright hug. It seemed to be the only thing that was keeping the young girl sane from the crumbling world around her. The people that weren't not out of the village now were now in deep trouble. Pao was always suppose to be a secret, never to be found because the simple fact the the main clans would bring trouble...

So as a silent agreement between those of the people who protect and those who were protected...

The village would be destroyed along with all the trace of the history of Pao, meaning all the high ranking priest and priestess were going to kill themselves for the sake of the village. 

Koe eyes looked at the distance,  the destruction was nothing compared to the one that ravage inside her chest. The damage that was done inside her...Koe's eyes fell to the ground as she felt the weakness in her heart again. Despite her teaching was it wrong to act like a human? Humans were such a easily manipulated creatures...

These feelings that were in her now seemed to be the one that was giving her a bear hug, telling her that everything was the alright. It was alright to be angry, to be confused, yet even though it was true that these emotions were apparent...Koe couldn't really feel them...

Soon the steps of someone close rung in Koe's ear, making the young girl turn around and face the girl. The dust cloud of destruction pass the two,  Koe looked at the girl for a minute...She wasn't a villager of Pao...

Just maybe someone else to look down at her for her rural ways....

"Who're you?"

The question made Koe look down a bit, "Who am I?"

Koe...Her name was Koe...​"Who am I?"

No she was not....She was never Koe...She never went by the name of Koe...

She was the High Priestess...The High Priestess of Pao​
"....I am..." Koe began before looking up at the girl

But Pao was destoryed...

So what...No who was she?​
"No one..." Koe answered extending her hand a bit


----------



## Cjones (Jan 7, 2012)

*Maiko Kondo*

She was older than me, this girl, no one. Dressed in a very classy robe red robe. There was wear and tear, dirt and grim all over the robe she wore. Maybe she's been wandering in this forest for a while? I noticed that even her hair looked the same thrown about all over her face some of it sticking to the shape of her somewhat oval face. 

I watched as she raised her hand as a kind greeting gesture. Smiling gently as I always do, a smile that often compared to one a mother would give her child as she comforted them, I took her older hand in mine and wrapped my fingers around her palm. I could feel the coldness in her palm as I shook it, but  I also found a very warm spot. It laid right in the center where are hands interconnected.

"No one-san." I finally spoke to her. For some reason I found a bit of interest in her. So much so that I had forgotten my own manners and had yet to tell her my name. The moment are hands connected my thoughts filled with those of my flower garden and the great variety of flowers that were growing and were continuing to blossom there. She, No one-san, was just like one of those flowers. 

It was a flower in my garden that she reminded me of. Able to grow in the colors of white, purple and red that resided in the buttercup family. 

The name of that flower was...

"Anemone...No one-san." I said to her softly.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 7, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro finally escaped the forests that she was in, she would head to another village to get supplies that welcome strangers or a small village away from the other villages or a strong hold. She kept walking as she enter a feild with silk warms and flowers that she smelled than see. Her wolves were enjoying the flowers aswell. Moro ran her hands over the flowers and silky streams of silk. Moro was thinking to take the strings of silk and make them into silk yarn and dye it for later and sell it in the nearest town. Moro gather the streams from the silk worms and wound it into a ball, later she would find berries to dye the silky strings for a beautiful color. She felt a hawk land on her shoulder, she was thinking it was from the doctor, atleast he kept giving her missons to keep busy and gain some money. She opens it up and reads it as it was in braile as usual.



> Mission: The Light Festival
> Rank: D
> Client: Fortis
> Reward: 5+1p (35,000ryo)
> Description: We need more hands in tonights light festival, we are short on actually help. So if you perform or do something helpful, the food will be free and you'll get something of a little nice reward



Moro was thinking this would be a good mission as she fed the hawk as it flew back to Romulus. she sat off to the villa of the festival of lights, to her it sounded like something up in the snow village where it snows all the time. This would be good for her wolves to run through the snow with their fur coats. She made a fur coat from wolves hair from their sheadings. She went through her ruck sack and pulled it on with wool socks. Moro and her wolves spend days travling north to a cold region as she enter the village in the snow she could feel the energy of a festival going on with decorations to make the village looked festive for tonight. A guy almost hit her as he fell off a latter and plunge into the snow with the decorations on him. Moro walked over to him and help him up, ""Are you alright?" "Just a little slippy from ice on the latter, I be fine after I get a cup of hot coco."

"After spending all day in the coldness, it sounds good. Did you put up the decorations all by yourself?" "You must be the person that we ask to come to help us out and yes. Everyone has their own duties to be finished before helping anyone out. My name is Fortis." "My name is Moro, I picked up where you left off as you can warm up a bit." Fortis was thinking what a kind person, as he enter his house. Moro grabbed the decorations and climbed the tall latter to the roof. Her wolves were playing in the snow but some of them watch Moro to see if she needed any help at all or catch her if she slipped on ice on the roof tops.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 7, 2012)

*?????*












Far away from the battle between the Aosuki and the Uchiha clans, Up ontop of a mountain, lies a black robed man. On his back is a large, mysterious 6 meter weapon. His face was covered by the robe where his mouth could only be seen smirking as he observed the battle between the clans. "_This generation is no different from the others. Hatred will always exist between these sad beings that call themselves shinobi. However... It amuses me as always to see these petty wars between pathetic clans._" 

Suddenly he noticed something strange occuring above him. "_What's this?_" Gigantic boulders known as meteorites started to rain down from the sky, targeting the whole country. This jutsu could not have been from the clans against each other, but from another source. The dark robed man had realized that someone wanted to create havoc with the massive amounts of destruction that person was about to create.

He observed as the meteorites crushed the battlefield, destroying and eliminating anyone who was underneath it. The man had heard the screams and agony that was caused by the meteorites from both clans as well as the other areas within the country. He started to laugh, "_It seems some other insect wants to play destroy the world._" He laughed even some more. "_Oh well, even if this person succeeds, they will be eliminated in the very end anyways. The future will not be so bright after I play my cards... But Time is of an essence..._" He continued to watch the land get demolished to pieces as the meteorites exploded in front of him.


----------



## Kei (Jan 7, 2012)

Koe

She didn't say anything to the girl that seemed much older than she appeared. Koe couldn't help but give off a warm smile, as their hands interlocked. The warmth spreaded though Koe giving her heart a slight hug as the girl came back to her senses. Koe smiled a bit but she was tired, the young one didn't need to know that so Koe didn't say anything...But it felt good to have this warmth..

Anemone...

That was a beautiful name...

"I...." Koe began but then she closed her mouth, she almost looked like a gasping fish for a minute. Koe smiled as her eyes warmed though this girl for a minute,"Thats a really beautiful name...."

There was nothing else she could do or say to make this meeting to progress, but as Koe looked at the girl. It seemed that all the problems that Koe had just disappeared in an instant.Even if it was just a minute, this was what it felt like to have something of a clear mind...But the fact still stood as Koe released the girls hand...

That everything she knew, the way of life, the person she became...

It was all gone...

Koe felt her eyes getting watery again as she began to rub the dirt off her face with her own tears, "I-I'm sorry..." Koe said as she began to attack herself by pulling her hair straight and rubbing the dirt, as tears fell down. 

"I look like a mess..." Koe said

It was unbecoming of a priestess like her to look like this...

Koe felt a huge sting to her chest as she finished trying to straighten herself up, "...."

"I am sorry..."

Yes she was sorry

A sorry excuse for the protector of this forest....


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2012)

*Takashi*

" Then....any of ya ready to die? "he said moving his head abruptly as a cracking sound could be heard coming from him. The uchiha remained in silence as his partner did not seem to get out of the shock anytime soon;biting his lip in frustration, the black haired shinobi prepared himself for an all out fight one on one with the thoughts of trying to outsmart Takashi and get the upper hand in battle without knowing how random of a kid his blue-haired enemy could be. With a sudden charge, he gets near of the Aosuki and tries to slice his face with a vertical uppercut like attack. Takashi followed the movement and managed to dodge by pulling his body backwards only to launch a slice as well aiming to damage the eyes of the enemy.

Making a circular movement with his arm, Junpei hits Takashi?s wrist stopping the attack and then lands a hit in the stomach of the Aosuki who is sent back towards the tree. Making hand seals again, the Uchiha uses a fireball jutsu aiming for the blue-eyed boy to get burned to ashes though instead of hitting the opponent it just hit a log which had an explosive tag on it, exploding and sending Junpei flying to where the Aosuki was already waiting with the ninjato to finish him. Before receiving the attack, the now empty handed Uchiha twisted his body aiming to land an elbow on Takashi?s face forcing the Aosuki to take the hit directly but not with out raising his leg and striking the head of his opponent with his heel.
-------------
Among the trees surrounding the little green area where the young men were fighting, sitting in the shadows was a human silhouette though strangely despite it being surrounded by trees and the darkness of the night, he was slightly glowing with a white glow which allows to see his form which ironically isn?t more than a white silhouette of a kid with a right human arm and a left leg, the rest of his body was all white as if it were made of light; an enormous smile being displayed where his face was supposed to be.

" That brat.....he is interesting, Kehkehkehkeh "it said to himself before noticing Shinsuke starting to recover from the lightning attack received before." On the other hand that one is too weak, the other two are better....he should just disappear "with a simple movement of his hand he made the Uchiha disappear without any of both fighters noticing by the moment.
----------------------------

" Shyahaha, ya are good !!! better than that useless companion of yers! "he shouted out in excitement before launching himself against Junpei who threw a bunch of shuriken which acted as distraction for him to reach Takashi and make a deep wound on the shoulder of the sharp-toothed lad who as payment amanged to cut all the way from the left cheek of the Uchiha up to his forehead making his left eye useless.

" Kishishi....Sorry, i think ya guys were proud of yer eyes? well don?t worry, ya?re surely a loser who can?t get yer sharingan "he spout making fun of the black-haired who replied in anger" Shut up! How do you know I don?t have it, huh?! "Takashi just laughed again. Pathetic was the word he had in mind to describe him, that was a complete useless bluff" Isn?t it obvious? If ya had it.... Ya wouldn?t have wasted a second before using that shit, fucker! "he said and charged at a high speed only to land a headbutt to the noise of the Uchiha.

Suddenly something made the Aosuki frown....the smell was gone" Oi, oi, oi, oi!!! Don?t tell me that shithead friend of yers escaped!? I can?t find his smell!! only ya isn?t fun, dammit!! "he said with some anger in his words only to go from an annoyed expression to one of boredom" think i have to get rid of ya already "


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2012)

*Ryuho Uchiha*
_Monster_​
Ryuho moved towards the girl about to break off into a sprint after her, but something took hold of him. He felt frozen in place as if he were rooted to the ground itself. Their was something burdensome upon him as he felt turned round to look at this oppressive force that had taken him. He could feel the gaze of a bigger beast than himself, a much more dangerous predator upon him. Looking at the threat it was a lean man wearing glasses, emanating the aura of the devil himself. No it wasn't just the aura that made him seem to be some kind of beast, no it was the side of his face it had some kind of discolored parasitic creature on it. 

Ryuho likened the feelings he had to what the gazelles in the wild must feel like when the king of beasts, the lion is upon them. He looked upon the smiling lion trying to control his fear and not let it show so outwardly. The man focused on Ryoji first, he sized him up in moments telling the boy where he was from and sharing some enlightening information on his clan. The man was perceptive like some sort of mad scientist detective who could pick up on a person's background with the faintest clue. It wasn't just his chakra that was oppressive, it was his sharp mind as well. Nothing was more disconcerting than facing a foe who knew way more about you than you did about them. You were disadvantaged from the start which was obviously the case here. The man turned his omniscient perception onto Ryuho after he had throughly startled Ryoji.

"Ah, it's ironic. I can already tell by just looking at you that you are an Uchiha, as for that girl the priestess of this shit hole of a village. What a strange combo, a flame release monster with an Ice release piece of useless trash, along side a peace loving brat..." Ryuho began to feel himself shake as the keen prognosis of their abilities was laid out in a matter of moments. However his fear was beginning to shift to contempt with the utterance of one simple word, "monster", it was what he had felt like. Being abandoned and surviving the slaughter of the Sabaku, for this monster to call him a monster... It was utterly and completely unforgivable!

"Well... it's simple. Since I'm such a nice guy, I'll do you all a favor. I'll kill you, save you the trouble of getting killed by someone else. You all look so fragile that for a second there I mistook you for pieced of toilet paper. How about it? Oh what am I saying, hehehe... it's not like you have a choice in the matter."  Ryuho said nothing as his face contorted into a hateful scowl as this demon threatened their lives, not only that he devalued them. No the prideful nature of Ryuho would not allow him to take such insults lying down, no he would show this abomination the full power of his pride. He made a solemn seal that of the tiger....

*SHUNSHIN NO JUTSU*

Ryuho flitted next to Ryoji and Celsius in the blink of an eye. Ryuho began to seal, his movements becoming a blur, as he spoke to Ryoji....

"Ryoji get your head in the game. We're not going to let this creep just waltz in here and disrespect us like this. Let's show him our pride." Ryuho stopped sealing smiling as he addressed the demon spawn in front of them;

"Fire release monster, eh? Why don't we see just how monstrous I can be!!!"

KATON: KAEN UDE!!!

Ryuho smashed his fist into the ground causing it to light up as pressure and heat began to build in the atmosphere.

*BOOM*

From where his fist hit one massive fist of flame sprang up from the ground shooting up into the air as Ryuho raised his arm into the air, seemingly controlling the fist with his movements.

*SNAP*

With the snap of his fingers the fist split into eight more fists, circling and cascading around each other in a dance of embers and blaze. He brought his raised hand down and the flaming fists followed as they were hurdled back to the ground headed straight on for Mao, a smile began to form on Ryuho's lips as his attack was nearing impact.

*SNAP*

He snapped his fingers once more as the fists made of flame began to split apart again and double right as they were about to hit Mao. A surefire hit even if he somehow managed to dodge the initial offering.

*BOOM*

Ryuho turned his back and crossed his arms as the resulting explosion from his attack made his cloak flap triumphantly in the wind. He looked like some kind of action hero as he stood there mugging a look of satisfaction.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2012)

*Takashi*
_Hello, I am the void_​
Junpei Uchiha stayed there in shock after looking for his comrade with his eyes, it was true, Shinsuke Uchiha wasn?t there anymore though something strange was that the Aosuki couldn?t be able to smell him, by what he heard, the Aosuki clan had powerful noses, even if Shinsuke escaped, how could that guy in front of him not catch his smell?? shamefully his thoughts were interrupted by a hand about to thrust through his throat" Don?t get distracted, bastard! It?s enough boredom only with one of ya here, don?t go disappointing me now! "Takashi said, his shoulder still bleeding, the same as the eye of the Uchiha though the blue-haired boy didn?t seem to have problem with such a big wound for now. None of them noticing how the meteorites that suddenly started to fall at the battle ground of the war were getting closer to them.

The battle continued with both contenders measuring their power with taijutsu until the Uchiha decided to end it with a Fuuma Shuriken which Takashi  avoided by jumping above it only to be received by Junpei who was already in front of him sticking a kunai in Takashi?s leg only to punch the Aosuki back to the ground. Falling with his knee ready to get into the blue-haired lad?s gut, Junpei is received by Takashi who used his hands to impulse himself  up and land a double kick in the chin of his opponent.

Landing with a bit of difficulty, the Uchiha looked seriously at the Aosuki who still had that awful look in his eyes proof of his lack of sanity at that moment." What if we stop beating around the bush? Both of us are in the worst condition we could and also if we don?t kill each other we will end up dying for blood loss...let?s end it here and now, scum "the uchiha said " Oryahyahyahaha "the ill laugh coming from the Aosuki before dashing against the Uchiha was the positie answer agreeing with the idea. Both of them with a Kunai in hand clashed measuring strength for a moment only for the Uchiha to stick the Kunai in Takashi?s stomach while trying to thrust the blue-eyed kid?s face with his hand though instead of that what he got was a sharp pain in his hand and then a kick in his gut sending Jumpei meters back. A loud scream of pain came from the mouth of the back-haired ninja who looked up only to see a new disgusting scene. 

Takashi?s mouth was filled with blood as in it were two strange objects which the boy immediately spat and then took out that kunai from his stomach; thanks to his reflexes he was able to stop the Kunai enough so it wouldn?t go as deep as it should have though that was not important now. An enormous grin claiming victory came to him as he saw Junpei watching what he spat moments before.

Despair, that was what the Uchiha was feeling when he saw them, an acidic substance running through his throat together with the horrid smell of the blood spilled around caused him to barf on the ground only to confirm what had him in shock at the beginning....his fingers... two of his fingers were ripped off by the now disgusting and blood bathed sharp-teeth that were smiling only for him just in front of his eyes. The sound of electricity flowing somewhere came to his ears though he was just too concerned about himself  to worry from where it was coming. For the moment he snapped out, an expression of horror appeared in his face.

" Bye-bye~ "his palm involved in lightning as he passed, once again, his tongue over his lips; that expression, that was the expression he wanted to see from that guy, seeing it was an enormous pleasure, so much he could even say he loved it. His lightning palm jutsu in contact with the face of the uchiha only provoking the head of the latter to explode from behind bathing the back of the guy in blood." Kishishishi ".

He was about to laugh though before he could do so the sound of claps stopped him a she noticed a strange being approaching him, his body completely white as if it were a shadow but instead of black, a white color representing it, by it?s height it was a kid and the only thing that told Takashi that that thing could be human were it?s right arm and left leg. A big grin in what apparently his mouth was." Huh?! Who?re ya asshole!' wanna die too? "the guy asked with hostility though instead of answering his question the creature said something weird " I?m nothing and at the same time everything, though it is great to find someone who can see me or hear me. It?s difficult to find such a jewel around here. What?s your name brat?  "the being said " Takashi Aosuki, now who the fuck are ya?! " from one moment to another all the adrenaline he was feeling and strength disappeared and he feel on his knees, taking him out from that hostile state he was in and of course giving his sanity back. 

Then from behind a fire ball(actually a meteorite) was going in Takashi?s direction, the boy with his eyes closed as he was starting to lose consciousness ending at mercy of the big rock. When it was about to reach them, the white creature moved his hand erasing the meteorite." Think I should have introduced myself before? "he said to an already unconscious Aosuki" Hello, I?m the void. KehKehKeh "


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 7, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was shivering a little bit as she felt her hands and face was cold snow and winds. She put the last decoration up on the last building and wanted to get inside to warm up. She howled to get her wolves her attention and followed her back to Fortis house. "Everything is looking good so far, let me get you something warm to eat and I can give your wolves some bones to chew on." "I am glad you let my wolves stick around the village, most people ae scared of them from their howls to their yellow eyes." "The people up here enjoyed the wolves and the rainbow lights that happen at night." He got up and gave Moro some stew in a warm bowl. "Are you planning on doing a act as well while you are here?" "I will think about it," as Moro ate her stew.

Moro scratch the ears of her silver wolf and came up with some werid dance act with her wolves, that could be a good thing and could be inpressive as well. "What else has to be done for tonight, may I ask for me to do to help you out." "We need several oils to keep lights going on the ground, to make it be stars on the grounds and aslo checked on the people who are doing the music for people can dance" Fortis said as he ate his stew. "Do you mind if my wolves stay here, I promised they will not caused you any trouble?" "I have no problem with it, as you don't forget to come get them." "I will never forget my friends at any costs of my life." Moro and the silver wolf got up and left the house, it was not hard to find the music hall to listen for the music and they sounded good. She listen for a few minutes then went to search for oil for the lamps that would be needed for tonight and find out where the festival was going to be held out too as the lamps/candles were already there. She ask a few people as they kindly directer her to the area of the festival. Her silver wolf looked around and was amazed by it and wish Moro could actual see it. Moro put the oil away till the sun goes down and walked back to Fortis house to see whatelse she could do to help.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 8, 2012)

*Mao Motonashi Ryoji Ivery and Celsius*​
Bombarded from what seemed like a barrage of flames that made their way up towards the sky soon followed by the separating and hurling back towards the earth. The once within reach, Ryoji witnessed that the fist shaped balls of flames had imploded within reach and managed to what seemed hit the beat that stood among him...

"I-Is he dead...?"

"Ryoji, down't the your guard down just yet."

Due to the powerful strike of that fire release jutsu, a smoke barrier was created  around the scientific madman, Ryuho was impulsive, he couldn't take things down, but he couldn't allow this creature that held a passionate malice venture forth through the village... The smoke faded ever so calmly. Ryoji's eyes had opened and his heart felt like it stopped, his breathing became heavy, once again that cold stare in this madman's eyes glared with the insensitive cold stare of death. 

"Well, can't blame you for being stubborn."

Mao, who stood within the damaged earth, had slightly lifted in to the air in a vertical stance, knees slightly bent, and coat that had been damaged through the hit. This man that eyes gleamed with the urge to kill, who, even with that nonchalant look in his stare, the sense of overwhelming danger could be felt around his presence.  

"Vector values are low... by creating a large amount of gathered chakara in his fist he can manipulate what seems like the heat that surrounds the area, but the arm wasn't that far from him, meaning that this jutsu can only be wielded through a slight amount of distance. A new fire release technique I haven't seen. How interesting."

He whispered under his breath. Ryoji's mien angered, his blood boiled at the sight that this... creature was so nonchalant about the way he did things, he was almost confident that he wouldn't die. Ryoji formed hand seals. Exchanging glances with Celsius.

"Celsius, time for use to move!."

"Right"

"Shageki!"

Ryoji clapped his hand together, slowly separating them as the chakara started to mold from a gelatinous form to a bow that sparkled with the rays of the sun, emanating a cold air around it. Celsius kick the earth and rocketed towards the scientist that was before them. Mao eyes followed their movement as she ran pass the young Ryuho, Ryoji fingers flicked, the moment he did an arrow was forged almost instantly in his other hand. The thin gleaming string that the bow held was soon pulled along with the arrow at hand. 

Celsius once she neared him, soon flipped forced herself towards the air and flipped in the air, demonstrating flair and grace, she landed behind him as he focused on her the arrow was shot towards his back, and then a powerful kick was swung towards his head. However the moment that they seemed to be centimeters away from his flesh, the arrow and kick had stopped while in mid-air. 

"Come one now. At least try this time."

He said with a smile plastered in his face. Yes, a smile as in a kind smile, but this smile was plastic. It held a mock behind it. Something that clearly stated that this was nothing to him.

"Exchanging Vector Values."

He extending his arm....

*BOOOM*

Celsius was... was thrown? Redirected towards the wall of a building. 

*CRASH!*

The arrow was still halfway in the air. He turned towards Ryuho as the arrow did as well, it's gleaming tip shined... Mao smirked. As he snapped it's fingers and the arrow redirected itself towards the body with x2 the speed that was thrown towards him.

Ryoji was awed by such a spectacle, so awed he didn't noticed that fist had collided his stomach. His speed was incredible, he felt the air within him being blown away. The a kick followed with propelled his towards the building behing him.

Soon Mao placed his hand in a large boulder, the moment he did the boulder reacted to him, it started to tremble an the lift itself form the very earth it was wagged in. Soon thrown at Ryuho he said in a rather smug tone.

"You're dead."


----------



## Laix (Jan 8, 2012)

*Elle Aurum*
*A MEETING IN HELL*

The heavy breaths of Elle Aurum whispered through the smokey air as she ran frantically through the forests, pushing her way through clusters of trees and shrubbery. Her now short hair tickled her neck as she ran on and on to the tall buildings ahead covered in a thick, black smoke.

This was the Ranen Kingdom. Destroyed. Damaged.

Elle was far away when it happened, but she'd heard something about the 'horrors of hell smashing from the sky'. Those most religous even testified that the devil had taken god's seat from heaven, which even as a non-believer Elle found highly unlikely.

_'I hope you're okay Noctis...!'_

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬​

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY

*The Synergists.

It sounded like a tacky female pop group, but this was the newest threat in town. According to this mysterious informant, they're organized criminals who are more of a clan of the clanless if anything. They have their own style of fighting, and have their own goals. It's only too bad that those goals are so cliched and must be stopped.

On the corner of a small vegetable store in a tiny village Cael was waiting. The person they were supposed to protect was currently in a house nearby, and Cael was due to meet her in an hour - with his partner.

Yes, he was on this corner for a reason. Cael had a partner on this mission and needed to wait for them to come. He knew nothing of them, not even their appearance, name, gender or even clan. All he was told was to wait at that very spot at that very time.

While he waited, he wondered what working with a partner on this mission would be like. Would they get in the way? Would they be a powerful asset to him? Perhaps even so powerful that he was overshadowed? So many negative things going through his mind that he was secretly hoping his partner was a fairy godmother.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 8, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*He knew he had been late; he couldn't tell what time of day it had been in that small wooden cage, due to all light being shut out. However with this new threat towards his clan he knew he had to hurry. Luckily for him, this small village had been close to the Senju Clan's hideout, thus it wouldn't take him long before he would arrive there. He knocked on the bottom plate of the cage and it opened up, allowing him to climb down the enormous tree he had been placed in.

Once he was close enough to the ground he had jumped, he knew that he didn't have enough time to waste. He was supposed to meet the client in about a hour, but before that he needed to meet and greet this new partner of his on this mission. Strangely enough, he didn't know anything about the other person he would be seeing; all he knew was his location.

Once he got on foot he raced out of the Senju Clan's hideout, and ran through the forest. He wasn't usually this hyperactive, but then again, he usually didn't go on very many missions. As usual the smell of the forest was magnificent. Running through he could smell the scent of pine, along with various other fruits that had been growing.

Finally in sight, he could see the small village that his mission would take place. He slowed down to a halt and slowly entered. Strangely enough he hadn't been stopped; hadn't there been guards from just entering and leaving as he pleases? Then again, he had been hired as a guard, so this villages security as a hole hadn't exactly developed quite yet.

He slowly walked through the town and had noticed; no one was ridiculing him, just simply ignoring him. Not exactly what he wanted, but it was better than being discriminated against.

He then took a look at his mission request once again, it said to meet with the partner at a corner near a vegetable store, but where exactly had it been? This town was small, but he didn't know where anything was. Plus he didn't even know what the other person had looked like, even their gender. How was he supposed to discern if the person he was meeting was there or not?

Although he just followed the streets, and eventually ran into what appeared to be a vegetable shop, with a young man standing just outside of it. He had blonde hair and blue eyes, while appearing to be thinking to himself. Seigrein thought it had been best to approach the person to see if this had been who he was waiting for. He quietly walked towards him as he calmly stated:

"Hey, are you here for that Synergist mission? I'm looking someone that's supposed to be my partner."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 8, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis ran into the forest not having concerned of the meteorites falling down again. He was more concerned of making it to where Elle was without any interruptions. He could tell that Hirako would do send out some top tier Ranen Shinobi to track him down. The Prince had took his travels onto the branches of the trees. "_I'm not letting them catch me... Not when I have something I must make sure of._" Noctis slammed his palms onto the tree branch he was on to release his lightning streams which travelled its way to the ground.

Noctis sensed a chakra nature of another within the vicinity, and it was clear it wasn't any of a Ranen's. This chakra nature was familiar, it was someone he was with before, the first person who chose to accept Noctis as a friend. "_Elle?!_" Noctis had thought in his head. He jumped down from the branch and went to the source of the chakra nature only to find that same person he knew and worked with before. Elle was looking at the Kingdom of Caelum in a damaged state.

"_Elle... Why are you here? It's dangerous to walk around outside with the meteorite just having struck._" Noctis approached from behind her as she was looking at his kingdom off in the distance. Noctis still thought about not having a good reason to visit her. Even though he knew she was his friend, he still felt uncomfortable doing so. For some reason, he was lying to himself about his own intentions, maybe it was not just because she was a friend to him. Noctis chose to not think about it anymore as he wanted to hear Elle's response.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 8, 2012)

*Rokuto Aosuki*

It was already a new day, the bright sun of the morning pouring it?s light on what not long ago was a battlefield filled with uchiha, Senju and Aosuki clan members which were stuck in a violent and bloody war only to be unexpectedly massacred by a fated meteorite rain which fell upon them. Among the ground the hand of a man could be seen coming out from it and reaching the surface. Immediately it was blown up only to see a blue haired man, he had some deep wounds that apparently weren?t bleeding anymore, his pants all torn and his usually fancy orange glasses were broken. Be it good or bad luck, he was there still alive with minor scratches, apparently that characteristic lluck he has had since he was a kid did not abandon him yet.

With his last memory being the fight that was going on between him and the leader of the Hozuki clan, Erza. Once he understood the circumstances he was in, he dashed to the exact point where the battle between the armies should have been going on; his face looking around, trying to find something, someone but all he could watch was a completely destroyed battle field and the smell of the death around the whole place....there were no survivors.

Immediately the worst thought he could have arrived to his mind" Takashi, Kiara! "he said and immediately rushed in the direction of the camp of teh clan he was leader of. A couple of hours passed before he could reach the bottom of the mountain where half of the people that didn?t went to battle should be residing...everything was a mess and the same disgusting smell was floating around the whole area though among all of them there was no trace from any of _his_ kids.

" Heh...heheh...this is a fucking joke isn?t it? "he said in disbelief with the only thing keeping him from breaking down, the fact that none of the two siblings seemed to be in that part of the camp but the possibility of their death was still there as he still needed to check the part up in the mountain.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 8, 2012)

"Tenshi Hyuga"

Tenshi and her father were returning to the clan at full speed as soon as they found Fugetsu. "Do you think the clan is alright!" Tenshi noticed as her dad stayed quiet. "Well father?" Tenshi seen her dad face. It had no expression. His Byakugan was activated. And... one tear was coming down his eyes. Tenshi has never seen her father ever shed a tear. "Father?"....Tenshi watched as the closer they arrived to the clan the more surroundings were filled with meteors and damaged areas.


"BYAKUGAN!!" Tenshi searched with her Byakugan...she could not believe her eyes. Many tears fell down. "THE CLAN!!" As soon as she said that her father sped up holding Tenshi and the unconscious Fugetsu. "Were here." The clan was devastated. Many houses crushed. Her Byakugan seen many crushed corpses. 

"Father?!" Tenshi said as more tears fell down her eyes. "Tenshi!!! this is what is going to happen. There are about 40 survivors.And around 30 of them are injured....." Tenshi put her hands on her dads robe a tugged it while tears fell down. "What about mom..is she okay!" Her dad looked like he was at unease. "Yes...but she is one of the injured.." 


"My lord. And Tenshi..."A group of Jounin said with blood all over them but were standing straight. There were 6 of them. And he other 4 looked like kids. Probably genin."We have gathered all of the injured...it looks like the attack stopped......" Tenshi then yelled out. "Mom..where isshhe" Tenshi stumbled on her words as she fell on her knees in tears.

"Lord Kirei is okay. She has a broken leg and arm. Thats about it....we need to get all of the injured to a medical ninja.."


Tenshi seen her dad lost in his thoughts. "Get all the injured. We will take control of the situation immediately. We she pack up what remains of all are goods and we will also take all the injured to a certain clan and ask them for help...I assume my wife is in the condition to heal her self to a point where she will be able to be in perfect condition in a weak...Tenshi you will use your skill of medical ninjutsu to make the survivors pain tolerable as we travel. After that.....I will ask for a summit for all that remains for the clan leaders......... Lets do this immediately!!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 8, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro finished up her festival duties earl as she still did not have her own act together and needed to pratice as well with her wolves. She pett her wolves as her hands were wet from the coldness of the wolves fur coat. She borrowed a costume that fit her, but she did not like how it showed off her curves. She howled to get all the wolves around her, "sit then stay." All the wolves that she had looked at her then sit for her and waited what she wanted or had planned for the evening for them. Moro put a bow tie around the wolves neck and white cuffs on the lower part of the wolves legs. The thing they look like wolf version of a tux. The wolves shook their bodies then howled as they were excited about this eveing. Moro now had to go light the torches/candles. 

Moro felt a little depress as she could not see this event and she was not going to use the sharingan. She open up her sences as she smell the food, hear the laughter and feel the emotion that a festival create. She felt the coldness against her skin. Forti walked up to Moro, "It is a beautiful scenery, maybe after you finished your act maybe you want to dance." Moro heard the music starting up, "I will think about it, if my card is not filled." Fortis smiled and jumped on stage, "Welcome to the the Festival of Lights. Get ready for some intertaiment as we hae several acts to see night. So enjoyed the show, the food and the enjoyment of this festival." Moro was waiting for her turn as she was thrid, she was a little nervous. Her wolves were near to give her confdence. As the first and second acts were done, she heard her music as it was close to something closed to it as it was the song of wolves, she stepped on stage and summon a clone of herself and took a deep breath and begin her act.


----------



## Laix (Jan 10, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY

*After what felt like forever, a boy with a very peculiar appearance approached Cael. In a world filled with shinobi from many different clans and backgrounds, a boy with tomato red hair or a girl with the muscles of a gorilla weren't sights that were hard to come by. This boy who looked slightly older than Cael had simple blue hair, the kind that wasn't too bright yet not too dark. He had calm oak brown eyes and a nonchalant expression about his face. The striking thing about this person however was the distinctive tattoo on his upper right cheek. It looked like a traditional dragon swirl pattern with a sort of anchor at the bottom but without the dragon. The Nasaki outcast spent a few moments studying this tattoo on his cheek, almost forgetting the rest of him existed.

"Hey, are you here for that Synergist mission? I'm looking for someone that's supposed to be my partner," He asked with a calm tone, snapping Cael out of his disturbing trance. The blonde's striking blue eyes looked up at this stranger as he realised that _this_ was his partner for the mission. He looked strong - much, much stronger than Cael. It was just as he thought it would be.

"I guess I am," He confirmed, pulling out the mission slip and holding it up to his new partner for confirmation. "I'm Cael Nasaki. It's well, nice to meet you."

After the traditional introductions, there was something Cael felt to get off his chest. It was a bother within that had been there long before he'd met his partner. Before the guy could even think to speak, the Nasaki had already spoken up.

"I-I'd just like to say that I feel you should be the mission's captain... Even though there is just the two of us. I'm not that good at planning and stuff."

{ - - - - - }

*Elle Aurum*
*A MEETING IN HELL*

Elle new she had to keep moving forward. There had been reports of a strange object falling from the sky, and staying even in the same _area_ for a long period of time could put her life in danger. As she kept walking forward through this hopeless place, only the thought of seeing a good friend of hers kept her going. Truth be told, Elle didn't have many friends. It wasn't that she was socially awkward or didn't know how to talk to people, it was just that she was a bit of loner. She was one of those sweet girls who only really spoke when spoken to, and liked to keep herself to herself. But when she does make a friend, they are cherished deep in her heart. It's not a soppy friendship-becomes-romance thing. It's just that this cute blonde was a good friend.

"Elle-" 

The girl in question instantly reacted to the sound of her name being called by a certain voice. She shot around to be greeted by the sight of the very prince she was looking for. Noctis Ranen.

"Why are you here? It's dangerous to walk around outside with the meteorite just having struck," he warned, acting no different from his usual self.

"Don't worry, I'm fine!" She answered, giving him a gleeful smile in contrast to the grim situation. "I was looking for you, and now I've found what I came here for I can stick with you."​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 10, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

When she turned around, something was different about her. Her hair was shorter and it made her look even more beautiful. Noctis didn't have time react since he still had something to make sure of. Elle looked at the prince and smiled. "Don't worry, I'm fine!" She calmly said. "I was looking for you, and now I've found what I came here for I can stick with you." "_She was looking for me too? She didn't have to go to these extents to come after me..._" He had thought in his head. The Prince still had to make sure of something else before answering her question. 

"_Elle, what about your friends and family? Are they ok?_" Noctis would feel a bit ticked off if Elle had came without ensuring their safety. The boy had approached her and grabbed her shoulders. "_Listen Elle, I can provide your family with safety by getting them back to my Kingdom. With the destruction that the meteorites caused, this gives rogue ninjas the advantage to act. We don't have much time now since the top ranking shinobi from my clan are coming to get me back because I escaped from the Kingdom. What do you say?_" Noctis looked sternly into her eyes. He got over his problems from looking at her and got used to it since he had accepted to protect Elle no matter what the situation.

But there was still something bugging Noctis, he still felt uncomfortable not knowing why he had cared so much for her. He didn't feel like that she was a friend was the only reason. Noctis had even left his Kingdom while his clan was still recovering from the aftermath. This had left Noctis confused about his situation.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 10, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was doing her dance with her wolves as sshe got lost in to the dance with out messing up once. The crowd was clapping as Moro finished off as she hot into postion. She went in the center of the stage as she did her final moves. As her clone came into the center stage as well, Moro broke down her fire clone into a fire phenix as she dance with the phenix in her control. As the wolves made a circle around Moro, she jumped upward as the phenix soar upward with her. She let the phenix go into the sky making it like a brid bird and a fire work of the bird itself. Moro landed back into the circle of wolves and duck for the crowd to only see the wolves and their beauty as well. Moro had this planned out well as the wolves moved in a circular motion around Moro as sparkling snow fell on to the wolves coats.

The people were amazed by the act and Moro was glad it was not lame nor stupid. Moro got up from her postion on the stage and got up, she and her wolves took a bow and gt off the stage. She and her wolves walk towards the food table, Moro was going to reward them for doing a awesome job and a huge favor for her. The wolves wa their tails as they were happy to get a bigger treat than normal. She fished a plate for herself, she was not gredy at all, aven though the food was for free. someone came up to her and tap her on the shoulder, he was handsome. "Would you like to dance, I really like your performance." "Sure, I don't mind danceing with you sir and thanks." She never dance with a guy before and she was weary about the guy pulling a move on her.

They danced to a few songs, "about you loosen up some." "No, thanks. I don't trust men, if I don't know them very well." She gave him a very cold stare, then walk away from him. Her wolves back her up as they growled at the guy to back off or we attack. "Sorry about that guy," "just back off for now. You are irrtating my wolves and I don't them to attack the wrong person." Moro left Fortis there in the snow like that she went back where she left her plate and got some dessert that was warm to her as her wolves layed at her feet as they settle down as Moro enjoyed her dessert and the performance that was going on the stage.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 10, 2012)

Moro said:
			
		

> "Nue, you can take whatever you like in the waterfall if you like," she whisper.



*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue quirked an eyebrow at Moro's statement, not sure what to make of it. Whatever this place was that they were going to, it had to be important to Moro. It couldn't a simple treasure hunt where looting was on the cards. It seemed that as their journey together had brought them closer and closer to this place, Nue become more and more puzzled by what they might find.

Nue stalked just behind Moro as they stole through the shadows, creeping closer and closer to the pool which roared as tons of water crashed into it from high above.

_Moro-san was right, that is a pretty big waterfall..._

From their position in the shadows, Nue was able to spy to ninja guarding the top of the waterfall rather than the bottom, unwittingly giving an indicator of where the place of value was. To Nue's dismay however, it appeared as though he and Moro had been noticed.

The enemy ninja immediately reacted, using wind and doton techniques. They employed a formidable strategy which Nue marveled at. With two jutsu they managed to secure the high ground with the doton and deliver a beating with the wind to anyone hidden around the pool.

Nue cursed as he took cover among the rocks to shield him from the strong wind. Moro had hunkered down and seemed to be throwing kunai, but the howling tornado kicking up dirt made it it difficult for Nue to see what Moro was aiming at.

_Wait a minute, the tornado is lifting debris..._

Nue whipped two shuriken from his pouch and flung them into the wind, letting them ride up the tornado like aerofoils. The power of the enemy's own tornado carried the shuriken up towards them with deadly force.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 10, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

As the shrukin and kunia came at the two ninja on top of the waterfall. One of the ninja's created a wall of stone as the sharp weapons came at them. They were protected up aboved Moro and Nue, Moro was thinking how good was their genjutsu, atleast she had a chance to move quickly to scared them with a fireball genjutsu or trick them. Her wolf looked at her and may be risky, but it was her life on the line. She nodded at the wolf. The two men at the top know that Nue nor Moro had left and was ready for another attacked on them when the torrnado died down. Mro made her move as she did a few handseals to do a genjutsu. The two guys saw the fireball and noticed it was a genjutsu. They stood still and caused themselves pain to get out of the genjutsu.

To Moro atleast it Nue and Moro could move to another location in the shadows and start climbing or jumping from ledge to ledge to the entrance of the hiding spot at the spot. She whisper to Nue, "move your postion so we can atleast get to the top and fight them up close, the time I gave us is sperse so use it now while they are busy." Moro heard the buzzing noise of some sort of bug. she was thinking it must be muggy around the pool of water. She moved quickly to jumped on the first ledge to getting to the top, her footsteps were light, her silver wolf followed her and jumped upward. Moro did not know what was their commands to jump down and attack her or they were waiting for them to reach the top. She heard up a few ledges above her she saw someone through the sharingan. She moved fast for the ledge above her did not fall on her head, squashing her. The other guy was waiting for Nue to come forward as he would use wind element jutsu, he waits paticently as he did a few hand seals as he was ready for atack him to counter attack he was going to use. Moro was thinking how to take out this guy who uses earth before making a move on him.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 11, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*"I guess I am, I'm Cael Nasaki. It's well, nice to meet you. I-I'd just like to say that I feel you  should be the mission's captain... Even though there is just the two of  us. I'm not that good at planning and stuff."

Is how his new teammate responded with. Seigrein looked at him as he wondered; did he have what it took to be a "captain" of the mission? To be the one calling the shots? He'd only been on a few previous missions before hand, and his experience didn't even come close to most of those in the Senju Clan.

"This mission's captain? Well sorry to inform you, I'm not really good at that type of thing either. In fact, I'm still fairly new to taking missions in such. My time on the battlefield has also been limited, although not necessarily meaning I'm weak or anything."

He took a pause for a moment, as he thought up of a compromise. He wasn't completely sure of Cael's capabilities as of yet. For all he knew he could have been an extremely modest guy that was great on the battlefield, who in the world knew? Seigrein, deciding not to push it, mustered up the courage to ask:

"Hey, why don't we just treat each other like equals on this mission. If we have some sort of idea we'll just talk about it amongst us two. That way we both get equal say, how does that sound?"

Seigrein wasn't entirely sure how he'd be able to do this mission in the first place. It had been the first time he was on a mission such as this. Plus, added with the fact it had been his first C-Rank he was a bit more than nervous. However quickly shaking it off he asked Cael:

"Hey, do you know what building it is exactly where we're supposed to go? Maybe we should show up a bit early."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 11, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery
Arc
Worthlessness...​*
Ryoji rushed through the destroyed shower of destruction that laid upon him. He mind revolved in the thought of his Clan's members well being. A dark chill formed itself in his spine the more the thought about it, he couldn't shake the this ominous feeling of death among his family- his blood clan members. His feet quickened, the fear and worry coursed through him like a heavy current. The once lush forest was covered in flames and crates, a heavy amount of destruction surrounded the lands. Not only did the shinobi that hailed the war died in this conundrum, but innocent men and children as well... the thought made Ryoji's eyes slightly swell in anger. Who ever did this was more than a monster among monsters. It was the demon incarnation of Satan itself. 

Through forest laid a clearing, destroyed and withered in the slight flames that arose from the earth. A large object was before him, the meteor that cause this was before him. the sight of such spectacle made Ryoji stop in his tracks. The pants that escaped his mouth were heavy, however it seemed as this wasn't enough to faze him, he continued towards the object as he stared at it with malicious contempt. Extending his hand he felt the burning material that this thing held in it. The moment his fingers managed to place themselves into this... earth? The large amount of pain that coursed through it  made  Ryoji retract his hand without a second thought..

*-TSK-*

A slight sensation was soon felt upon his arm. Ryoji's eyes quickly darted were the pain emanated. A needle was pierced in his hand. His eyes stretched towards it's limit as he felt some liquid inserting his body. He impatiently pulled the needle out of his hand to see that it was emptied within his body. His teeth clenched as he looked towards the area the needle came from. A man, almost half dead laid on the ground. Ryoji eyes, filled with a large amount of hatred stomped towards the man that laid in the ground dying. He held his collar and lifted him towards his face as he yelled.

"What did you do to me!? What was that needle for!?"

The man's weak chuckle escape his dying breath... only a slight amount of confidence brew form his eyes as he mentioned told Ryoji...

"I know you... but you don't know me.... I was once... you're father... greatest assassin's. But he found me.... a bit too... over the top... heheheh... he banished me from the clan... he took my wife and child away from me.... heheheh.... more like... he found me dangerous.... Well I did tried... to kill him... and you.... but I guess... this phenomena... stopped me from doing so..."

He spoke through the pain. Ryoji knew this man that said he didn't recognized... it was one of his father most trusted guards that fought for the position as leader... not to mention he made moves on his mother, while being married. His actions were not forgiven and he was cast aside. However... he met him here out of all the places... he continued...

"Arrythmia... that's what you have now.... hehehehe.... i couldn't kill you... but you'll see... slowly and painfully... how your life.... slips through your.... fingers... hehe..."

His cynical laughter ended and his breath stopped... Ryoji's eyes wore fear on them. His heart pulsated faster and faster... pain coursed his chest and his breath was held in his through, he felt weaker as the pain grew. He couldn't muster the strength to lift himself. He could hears the pulse if his heart speed uncontrollably as his consciousnesses started to continuously fade, he heard a voice... faint through the loud sound he heard of his pumping heart he felt a presence near him... he could contain the pain and soon

*-thump-*

His body gave in. His eyes closed, yet his breathing remained... 

Was is this condition?

...

Am I...

Am I going to _die..._?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 11, 2012)

Moro said:
			
		

> "move your postion so we can atleast get to the top and fight them up close, the time I gave us is sperse so use it now while they are busy."



*Kurokasa Nue*

"Right", Nue nodded. He immediately frowned as he looked up at the ninja at the top of the waterfall. This was an insurmountable position. Not only did the enemy have the high ground but his techniques were to big for Nue to counter them.

"I'm gonna try and find a way around", Nue discreetly communicated to Moro. Before dashing away to the side of the waterfall. He traveled close to the cliff face, using the overhanging rocks to obscure his route. As he ran, he formed a simple hand seal.

"_Bunshin no jutsu_", Nue whispered. An optical copy of Nue silently separated from him and began jumping up the cliff face while Nue continued to run further along it. Nue's clone, quickly scaled the rocks, jumping up towards the ninja at the top.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 12, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro noticed that Nue was on to something and summon several normal clones and two fire clones to dstracted the two ninja above them. She got away and jump back to the ground as her clones jumped up to the rocks. This would by Nue and her some time for a little while. She ran on the other side as Nue appealing searching the other side of the pool of water. She heard the loud sound of the waterfall and ran into the falling water, she did not cared she got wet either. Her wolf followed her through the hidden entrance of which the falling water kept it hidden. The silver wolf growled softly to get Nue's attention to go through the falling water that was going into the pool. Moro looked around as she saw this symbol and her wolf had a bad feeling about it at once.



Her wolf seen this before and Moro was not a pretty sight to be around at all, whatever was at the top would explained everything to him. To Moro's reaction it would make her go crazy. Moro did not wait for Nue as she started to climb the unsafe wall to the top. Her demon side was already out and could not control it and needed to escape. She did not want to hurt Nue at all. Her inner emotions were telling her to attack him anyway after this was all over. The silver wolf growled loudly and went crazy hoping Nue gets the message of danger up ahead and probly want to knock her out to face her inner emotions or demon.


----------



## Laix (Jan 12, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY

*It was surprising yet a point of relief for Cael as his partner confessed that he didn't wish to be the mission leader either, and suggested they simply be equals. That sounded like a much better and simpler idea despite Cael simply wanting to follow under someone's lead this time around. After so many failures on missions alone, he began to feel like he wasn't fit to lead his own piss into a toilet.

"Hey, do you know what building it is exactly where we're supposed to go? Maybe we should show up a bit early," He asked, suggesting that they should get going now. The Nasaki teenager couldn't agree more.

"Yeah, it's just down the street. I'll take us there," He nodded with confidence before leading his partner towards the building. On their way towards there, Cael remembered that he hadn't told Cael his name yet.

"Oh-uh... can I ask what your name is?"

- - - - - -​
*Elle Aurum*
*A MEETING IN HELL*

"Elle, what about your friends and family? Are they ok?"
"Yes, they're fine," she answered quickly, trying to calm down the clearly stressed prince.

"Listen Elle, I can prove your family with safety by getting them back to my Kingdom. With the destruction that the meteorites caused, this gives rogue ninjas the advantage to act. We don't have much time now since the top ranking shinobi from my clan are coming to get me back because I escaped from the Kingdom. What do you say?"

Elle took a moment to take in the barrage of information before letting out a sigh. She looked Noctis in the eye, giving him a reassuring smile.

"They're fine. Thank you for the offer, but they're far away from the main center of impact. We should just get going out of here..." She mumbled towards the end, clutching the necklace around her neck.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 12, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*












After moments of awkward silence, Noctis sighed and looked at Elle. "_I apologize if I had startled you..._" Noctis let go of her shoulder and walked past her to look back at his Kingdom. "_I'm just paranoid at the moment. When I first saw a meteorite had struck a tower in my home. I just felt like I had to do something. All kinds of situations had entered my mind, and I wanted to do something to avoid them from ever happening."__ He looked down and grinned. "In the end I couldn't even save the lives that were taken from this cursed event. After that, when I first heard the shower had stopped. Only one thing came into my mind... was ensuring your safety...._" Noctis quietly muttered.

Suddenly masked high class ninja had immediately appeared before Noctis and Elle. There were five ninja who had the Omega symbol on their shoulders and dressed uniquely. These ninja were part of the Omega Blitzer Ops. One of the Ops members had stepped forward, "_Prince Noctis, you are to return to the Kingdom immediately! As orders from Hirako Ranen._" Noctis turned his head to face them. "_You people don't trust me enough, you still treat me like a child...._" Noctis angrily spoke. The Ops member who had spoken before noticed the other person, Elle, and assumed the worst possibility which was of her being an enemy. The very same ninja materialised four shards of Crystallis into weapons floating around Elle about to strike her clean. "_No! She's not an enemy! Stand down!_" Noctis ran in front of Elle guarding her from the floating crystal weapons. 

"_She's a friend. You are not to harm her!_" Noctis glared at the shinobi as the Ops member who had spoke before quickly dismissed the crystal weapons surrounding Noctis and Elle. "_My apologies Prince, Hirako had ordered to kill anyone who was suspicious... Anyways, come with us back to the Kingdom. Your safety is a must!_" The Ops member had said. Noctis turned to Elle and sighed. "_Elle, I'm not sure if you want to come back to the Kingdom with me in this state. Do you really want to be with me? I'm a wanted target to many people..._" Noctis asked looking at the ground. He had no other tasks he had to do. The reason he left the Kingdom was only for Elle.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 12, 2012)

Laix said:


> *Cael Nasaki*
> MISSION l *SYNERGY
> 
> *It was surprising yet a point of relief for Cael as his partner confessed that he didn't wish to be the mission leader either, and suggested they simply be equals. That sounded like a much better and simpler idea despite Cael simply wanting to follow under someone's lead this time around. After so many failures on missions alone, he began to feel like he wasn't fit to lead his own piss into a toilet.
> ...



*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*"Oh-uh... can I ask what your name is?"

Is what Cael had asked. Seigrein scratched his head, as he was pretty bad with introductions himself. In fact he usually didn't communicate, so he was bad at conversation in general. He looked at Cael as he commented:

"Oh, yeah sorry. My name is Seigrein, Seigrein Senju. Pleased to finally get acquainted."

He made a small smile, but then tried to focus once again. He looked at the street they were traveling on, this was the way to the clients house? Well regardless would this mission be boring, or would there actually be action. For obvious reasons obvious, he'd hope for the fact that no one would attack while they were there; but then again it may be to boring if something doesn't happen.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

"Shit", Nue cursed under his breath. The cliff face to either side of the waterfall was practically sheer. Even though it could be scaled easily enough, there were no clear paths that Nue could use to approach the enemy at the top.

_Dammit, it's like trying to attack a castle by myself. There must be someway to get up there without making myself into a sitting duck._

Even though it was the middle of the night now, the darkness provided no cover. The enemy was just too well versed with the terrain. Nue was considering collapsing the entire cliff face when a growl caught his attention. He turned just in time to see Moro leaping through the cascading water, presumably into some sort of cave behind the splashing, roaring curtain.

_Did she find a way in?_

Nue threw two of his remaining 6 shuriken, sending them up the cliff face in an arcing path that didn't leave Nue exposed. "Eat that", Nue cursed, before dashing back to the waterfall and leaping through, following Moro's lead.

As dark as the night time was in front of the waterfall, the cave at the back was pitch black, so dark that Nue could not even see his hand in front of his face.

"Moro-san... where are you?" Nue whispered, trying to stay as quiet as possible least the ninja at the top of the cliff should try to pursue Nue and Moro through the water. Nue could hear Moro's silver wolf in the darkness, though the way it moved about, erratically and nervously, made Nue feel that something was wrong.

"_Cicada Song_", Nue whispered, using a low power pulse in order to conserve his chakra. The seismic ping revealed a few basic features of the cave area behind the waterfall. 

"There you are", Nue sighed in relief as his scan detected Moro a short distance away, busy climbing the cliff face behind the waterfall. Something about the way her body moved however seemed strange. As Nue focused on the sounds coming from her, he heard that her breathing had become fast and ragged, her heartbeat seemed to be be elevated. Even though the pair of them had been exerting themselves moments before, in the times that Nue had been fighting alongside Moro, he had never heard her make sounds like that even in the heat of battle. Something was seriously wrong.

"Moro-san", Nue whispered as he slowly reached out to her.  "Are you ok? What's going on?" Nearby, Moro's wolf seemed to be seriously upset about something as it growled and generally seemed to go into a frenzy, but Nue could not understand the animal's reactions.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 12, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro left the festival early and went back to Fortis house with her wolves. She build a nice fire, as her wolves curled up on the floor with shaggy carpet. she had a mug of hot coco in her hands. "Why are all men jerks," she scratch one of her brown wolves. She got up and change back into her clothes she wore everyday. Fortis came in and over heard Moro, "you have not found that right guy for you or someone who enjoys a girl with wild spirit who likes animals that you hang out with and respected them as well." "That will be one unqiue guy who really would not give up on me who could be really werid or unqiue as I am." "That guy would be so lucky to find that specialness you carry Moro and make his heartbeat beat as fast to stop him in his tracks."

Moro took a sip from her mug and smile about that so much. Fortis stared into the fire as he put another log on the fire. "We shpuld be getting back to the festival, so we don't miss out on anything. If you still want to dance with me it is fine with out no music." "We do not have to leave and the crackling logs are our music. Moro put down her mug and got up as Fortis got up. Fortis hold Moro in a slow dance as the popping sound of the logs. To Moro he was not going to do anything to her but dance. They dance slolwy intill it got late in the night. "I should be going to see how the festival end, I will see you in the morning. Moro gave a short wave as she enter the spare room and got some rest as her body was still getting used to the cold but was warm by her wolves fur to get her warm during the rest of the night.

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro did not responded to Nue as she stop for a sec did a few handseals and look down as she sent a fireball right at Nue. She did not cared if it hit Nue. Moro kept clmbing to the top. The wolf was thinking atleast of some sort of warning. Moro got up to the top, she did not cared she angered her friends below. She found what she was looking for or guessed this was the end. In the middle of the there was a sheath sword that was created from a demon. She picked it up and attach it to her side. She looked around as there was nothing there set for several small rocks spread apart. To her it look like five people were buried up here. Moro did not know the story behind this but glad the doctor did not set her up for nothing to go after.

Moro jumped down from lean ledges to get back to the cave floor where Nue and the silver wolf was waiting for her.  She unsheath her new sword and swung it at Nue's head with no emotion in her eyes. Her wolf jump up with her sword that was in Moro's staff as both swords claash with each other. Moro throw her wolf at the cave wall the silver wolf was going to tangle with her to help Nue to come up with a plan to stop Moro before he got serious hurt by her. It took more than that to hurt him at all costs and die for a good friend like Moro. Moro looked at the wolf that got back up who safe Nue's butt, she was going to go after Nue he was a biggr threat than a simple wolf to Moro's demon side. She made a kenjutsu stance and charge at Nue as she made a clone of herself to trick him and it was a fire clone anything can happen in the cave of the waterfall. Her wolf chased after her to help take her down and give her the least amount of damage to her body for a later fight.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 12, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

Its been many hours since they set off for this certain clan that her father was talking about. They used this large carrier to hold all the injured. Tenshi was surprised. She has never seen a carrier this big in her life. Able to hold 31 people including her self. And in the front her father and the what remained of the jounin are pulling it. The other non injured were genin. Tenshi was using her medical ninjutsu to ease the pain as she could not actually heal the wounds permanently. She stared at her mom. Still happy after having a broken leg and arm. Still calm. She has healed her self to the point where her injuries will be healed in about a week. Heck her mom was healing others even though she had her own injuries.

Tenshi eyes began to water. "Tenshi everything will be okay. I know you feel the pain of watching your clan in pain. But its okay."

Tenshi then smiled. Her mom was healing a injured baby. Surprisingly around 20 out of the 30 injured are kids and babies. The other 7 are jounins. And 3 are chunins. "There there. Your mom is in a better place. This clan will bare everything and live on. I just hope you don't go seeking vengeance." Tenshi mom said as she kissed the baby on his cheek.

_"Mom is so kind and sweet. She always believes in peace and is always calm. She also treats her clan members as they were her relatives. Even after what they did to my real father and her husband. But we moved on and now my uncle is my father and he cares for us and we are happy. I wont hold it against the clan. Peace is the answer. _

"Tenshi your friend Fugetsu he is making noises."

"Uchiha!! I I......must get to."

"Mom. It looks like he hit his head from his injuries."


"Very observant Tenshi. I dont know when he will wake up. Soon since he is making noises. Its like he is in a small coma."

After that everything stopped.

"We are here. The Fujibayashi clan. Worlds best healers. Do to there talents they should be alive." Her father said in a calm voice.


"I will go and talk to them" He said letting go of the large carrier.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery
Arc​​*Disaster

*~*~*

Even thought the every day gleam of morning brightens the lands with its beaming brilliance, I cannot say the same about myself- about my situation. I awoke three days later in a medical camp after I was attacked by that very strange shinobi who's grudge against my father burned his soul into ever lasting hatred. Enough to keep him living long enough to exact his revenge upon the son of the Leader of the Ivery's. Upon my time I was unconscious, these medical ninja had preformed a series of unwanted experimental procedures on me, experiments that had come to a conclusion that's been haunting me throughout the past few days since I awoke. 

The spike that had pierce me, the moment it's liquid that made it's way into my blood stream and into my heart, whatever chemicals had been placed within that serum had contained something horrendous for a shinobi like me... I have a condition now. One that could kill me at any living second. I, who now sit in this unconformable bed, a table next to me with a piles of pills that are assigned to me, the uneasiness of the thought that I have a chronic heart condition... this amount of depression that weld up on me, to see that my hopes slowly fade into a locked casket, thrown into the darkness of the abyss... 

_Arrhythmia  _

This condition that took everything away from me. The everyday struggle that I had to go through to achieve my goals, the unbelievable amount of training and suffering I had to live through just so that I can reach the strength that I had today, all that.... taken, stolen from me in a matter of an instance. 

Cardiac dysrhythmia, also known as arrhythmia and irregular heartbeat, is any of a large and heterogeneous group of conditions in which there is abnormal electrical activity in the heart. The heart beat may be too fast or too slow, and may be regular or irregular.

So, I am in state, where if I overexert myself... no if I even exert myself, I could risk that fact that my heart could go too fast and go into cardiac arrest, but if I take it too slow... my heart could stop and I could die either ways... It's troublesome, annoying and pesky. The simple thought that this has no possible cure makes me believe that I am better of dead. The pills required for my survival are unnatural- there's too many. The very thought makes me fall into a pit of depression and a slight amount of anger towards the man that died for this to happen. A sickening grin plastered in his face as I saw him laugh at my expense. 

Every time my eyes glances at these pills I'm suppose to take of the rest of my life, the sickening feeling of change deludes my thoughts, i'm even scared to move now... afraid that death could grim me and grab hold of me ever so as it does. I can't even picture a life where I can't be a shinobi... my family, the very thing I swore to become strong for, all these words that I spoke about becoming stronger and fulfilling a role of a leader... 

...would someone follow someone who's become as weak as me?

People don't accept leaders just because... we need a powerful leader to protect us and to guide us while we're in despair. I cannot do this anymore. Limiting myself like of wiry old man, I sit here, bags built under my eyes lids, as the thoughts eats away at my consciousness.    

Powerless before, now I sunk it a deeper hole which I call worthlessness...

The doctor told me that this pills would decrease during the years when more powerful pills could be created and produced...

Was that suppose to make me feel any better? NO! That's not even an excuse! How!? In what way or manner do you believe that by saying it will make things better!!?? I'm not gonna return to how I was! Ever!

...

It would've been best if he just fuckin' kept quiet.

I don't need this bullshit. 

But yet I have to live with it. 

Like a caged dog I can't run away or look away from this.

...

_I hate this._ 






_I really do ._

*~*~*​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

What happened next was the last thing that Nue expected. He was still reaching up at Moro when the fireball came, leaving Nue nowhere to go. The scorching flames engulfed him, it was all Nue could do to throw his hands up. The blast of hot air sent him flying backwards and bouncing off the cave floor with a painful thud. He might have passed out from the knock had he not been on fire, the heat causing his survival instinct to kick in.

Using the momentum from being thrown back, Nue let himself keep rolling until her was practically underneath the falling curtain of water in front of the cave. The water did the job of dowsing the flames, but Nue was already badly burned in a few places. Burned, bruised and now drenched, Nue struggled to his hands and knees, trying to stand and get a grip of the situation. Some flames continued to flicker away around the area where the fireball had struck Nue and the cave floor. The few scattered fires gave an eerie, ebbing, red-orange light to the dark cave.

Through the haze of confusion and pain, Nue saw Moro jump down from the cave wall at the back of the cave. She seemed to be carrying something. "Moro-san?....Moro!" was all Nue had time to shout as she leaped at him with a sword, trying to cause a mortal wound. Nue thought it was over, when suddenly Moro's own wolf jumped in the way to stop the attack. The wolf's attack had repelled Moro, but for only a moment.

_Her wolf is trying to stop her. Something is wrong. Did she trigger some sort of genjutsu trap?_

Nue's head whipped about in haste as he looked around the cave walls, trying to find some kind of evidence of foul play. Then, on the wall closest to him, he saw it. A strange symbol, barely visible on the border of the dark of the night and the light of the fires. An intricate mark which Nue had not seen when he first entered the cave because of the darkness.

"Oh no", Nue gasped, horrified at what he and Moro had unwittingly stumbled into. He turned slowly to look back at Moro who simply looked back at him without emotion. A horrible visage, a young girl with a silhouette framed by fire and cold eyes that glowed red like blood.

_If she is under the effect of something like a genjutsu, then talking to her is useless._

Nue gritted his teeth beneath his mask which had been gotten a few black scorch marks on one side. The best way Nue knew to release someone from a spell was to force chakra into them, but he had no way to safely get close to Moro. Neither his speed nor his taijutsu were particularly effective against anyone with experience and even so, he would be gambling everything on this being a genjutsu and not something else.

In front of him, Moro adopted an attack stance, raising her newly acquired sword and charging at him. As she ran she split into two as a bunshin pealed away from her and joined in the attack. Nue quickly dropped to one knee and made seven hand seals, breathing in deeply to draw as much air into his lungs as possible.

_Please snap out of it..._

"_Roaring Cricket!_" Nue shouted as he expelled air and chakra into the cavities in his mask. Nue's mask let out a demonic howl as a massive shock wave flew out from it, pushing away everything close to Nue with tremendous force.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 13, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro, her clone and her wolf was pushed back some, as Moro was pushed back but had the strenght to stay on her feet. Her wolf took the chance and leap on her as he slashed his claws at a pressure point in her neck to knock her out. Her clone was gone as Moro was falling to the ground her wolf caught her. He picked up her sword not leaving it behind, he stared at Nue to followed him to get the hell out of here now. To the wolf the quest was finished anyway. The silver wolf exit the cave waiting for Nue to followed and looked around for danger, but to his ears there was nothing around but silence. The silver wolf looked up to the sky and noticed it was still night but have a feeling it was early in the morning as well. He waited for Nue to followed him before moving on if Nue needed to get on his back with Moro was fine with him, the wolf know how to get back to the river and Nue's small boat as well.

Moro was KO, as she was dreaming she saw everything was red and heard voices hearing you are not worthy of my existence of a demon. "Demon, where are you and what the hell brung you out of my mind." "Leave me be punk, it felt good getting out againthan holding me back, here is a tip don't struggle too much when i want out." Moro was thinking you are sick in your mind. It echo through out the firey area. "You are sick Moro because we are one and shared the same body. We used it at different times, now for some tortured to your own mind." Moro's body that was on the silver wolf was sweating as ikt felt hot and felt it was on fire as she twitch as she was like in pain. Her wolf was worried and needed to get her back to the boat as quickly as possiable or beat the thing that was going through her mind, he had a feeling this worried Nue as well, but could not caused his own wounds to become worst as well.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue's jutsu repelled Moro, and gave her wolf an opening to strike. Nue almost thought that Moro was killed, but as the wolf caught her falling body, Nue noticed that she was still breathing. Nue fell on his backside as all the tension of the moment was suddenly lifted. Nue panted, trying to catch his breath, more out of shock than tiredness.

_It wasn't supposed to be like this..._

Nue's depressing brooding was interrupted as the wolf indicated that they needed to make haste and leave this place. As bruised and sore as Nue was, he could not agree more with the sentiment as he quickly scrambled to his feet and followed the wolf out of the cave through the waterfall.

As Nue leaped through the falling water, the cooling sensation brought a moment of relief. He calmed slightly as the sound of water clattering against his mask reminded him of rain.

_We're alive, somehow..._

Nue and the wolf burst through the waterfall and into the cold night air. The wolf leaped clear onto solid ground while Nue deftly stepped off the surface of the pond and jumped to shore, following the wolf and it sprinted off into the forest with Moro on its back. Nue half expected wind and rocks to come flying at them from above and he braced himself accordingly... but nothing came. Apart from the damage to the area around the rock pool, there was no sign of the attackers from earlier.

_It's about time we caught a break._


***​

The marathon dash back to the boat was one of the worst times of Nue's life. He was constantly anxious and on edge. His vision darted from side to side and back to the wolf ahead, expecting traps or attackers at any second. The wolf set a ferocious pace which Nue struggled to keep, but he was firmly resolved to get the hell out of the forest as quickly as possible. Nue's muscles burned from the exertion, his breathing was ragged and it felt like he would throw up at any second. As he ran and jumped, the remains of his clothing excruciatingly rubbed against Nue exposed burns which were so bad in some places that there wasn't any skin left. His clothing had begun to cling to his wounds with his drying blood, and every time his clothing moved, it pulled more burned skin off. Nue wished that his body would just go numb but it wouldn't.

Ahead on Moro's wolf, she didn't seem to be doing well either. She seemed to be having some kind of seizure as he body convulsed and twitched uncontrollably. This was bad. Out of the pair of them, Moro was the doctor and she seemed to be completely incapacitated. Nue would be able to roughly dress his wounds but if he didn't get help as well, he would likely die of infection within a few days. He had no idea what to do for Moro.


***​

By the time they had reached the boat, the sky had begun to turn from black to purple, indicating that sunrise was close. Nue waved at the wolf to get Moro on board the boat and put her down in the cabin. While the wolf did that, Nue pulled the leaves and branches from his boat as best he could in his condition. He paused for a moment to lift his mask before he keeled over as he threw up, hurling what little he had eaten in the past few days onto the river bank.

"Fuck", Nue cursed between exhausted gasps. Leaving his mask perched on his head like a raised visor, he continued to wrestle with the boat covers before giving up on the remainder and turning his attention to the moorings. Luckily, he did not have much trouble with the knots. With the last of his strength, he heaved the boat away from the shore and jumped on board. The little boat swayed as it caught the current and began slowly drifting towards the main river.

Nue slumped against the boat deck structure as he watched the forest slowly retreating behind them. If Nue never saw that place again, it would be too soon. As the adrenalin began to wear off, Nue began feeling dizzy. Despite being surface wounds, he had lost some blood from his burns. Nue began to crawl along the deck toward the cabin when he spared a glance at the far side of the big river, opposite to the side with the forest. 

"Wha-?" was all Nue could mutter in his disorientation. The far bank was devastated, like massive bombs had been triggered everywhere at once. The terrain was littered with craters and raging fires. Nue could faintly hear shouts and screams, most likely people in nearby fishing towns trying to battle the fires.

_The meteor shower..._

It was like a nightmare that refused to end. Nue shook his head, trying to clear his head and focus on the most current problems. He continued crawling into the cabin. In his current state, every move he made caused extreme pain. He managed to setup a basin with the meager water supply on the boat and he rinsed a clean cloth and placed it on Moro's forehead.

He then turned to cleaning his own wounds. It was a terrible process. He pealed away his upper garment, trying not to tear off any burnt skin that dried blood had glued it to. He then took another cloth and began to tentatively rinse his wounds. His upper body had been horribly scarred, especially his chest and arms. Had it not been for his mask, much of his face probably would've been burned away as well. After washing, he did his best to bandage himself.

_This is only temporary. I have to get to a village where they have more antiseptics. I have too many burns for what we have on the boat..._

After bandaging himself, Nue rinsed the towel and placed it back on Moro's forehead. He then staggered back out on the deck to try and steer the boat for as long as he could. 

_Where can we go?_


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 13, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro watched Nue as he layed on his side, to him Nue should have went through Moro's bag to get the lotion for any type of burns. He got up and put his snout in Moro's bag to find something that smell like flowers. The wolf grabbed the bottle with a white lotion in it with a black cap on it. The wolf walked up to the deck to find Nue at the wheel of the boat. He rubbed his fur around Nue's legs as he  had the bottle in his mouth for Nue to look down at him with the bottle of lotion in his mouth for his wounds. He sighed as he looked at Nue, atleast he was not dead like Moro's mom. A great snowy owl flew down and landed on his back. The silver wolf dropped the bottle and looked scared, he did not like birds at all. The snowey owl had a note to his leg.

Moro woke up and felt like she went through hell, she got up and listen as they were back on the river and the motion as she moved her sore body. She looked down and felt a burn mark on her left arm. She stumble to find some water to splash her flush face and noticed her hair was down. She brush her hair out of her face as she must have twist and turn to loosen her bun on her head for it to fall around her neck. She felt around for the basin and splash her face with water. Felt shock went through her body, "NUE!" She grabs her bag and run up the stairs and smell Nue's scent mixed with burnt as she also smelled her wolf. She was releived he was not dead, it was her fault again. Her knees gave out and she got sat there. The owl flew onto her shoulder, her wolf came over to her and rubbed his cold nose against her arm.

Moro did not know what to say or say nothing as she did it again, "ummmm..." The cat had her tongue, could not say anything, she took a deep breath to collect her thoughts. She stroke the owl, She felt for the owls leg and pulled off the letter that was attached to it's leg. She would read it after as Nue would speak to her or never speak her ever again. She smell the burnt smells from the burnt smell of the towns. She know what happen to the towns, She had to break the silence, "if you want to kick me out off your boat and your life I deserve it..." She never looked up, but she had a feeling her wolf was looking straight in her blue eyes, she closed her eyes as she thought damn to her cursed life.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 13, 2012)

Keiichi Song said:


> Koe
> 
> She didn't say anything to the girl that seemed much older than she appeared. Koe couldn't help but give off a warm smile, as their hands interlocked. The warmth spreaded though Koe giving her heart a slight hug as the girl came back to her senses. Koe smiled a bit but she was tired, the young one didn't need to know that so Koe didn't say anything...But it felt good to have this warmth..
> 
> ...



*Maiko Kondo*

"No, allow me to apologize." I responded as I reached into the inside of my cloak. She reminded me so much of that particular flower, that I had forgotten my own manners. Their was a brief silence between the both of us as I fiddled around for the object that I was looking for.

"I found it..." I said with a smile as I pulled my hand out and stretched it out toward her, toward no one. In my hand was the flower I had spoken about, gently pinched between my fingers at it's grass green stem, in order for it to stand up right. The flower was white in color like a snowflake. 

"My name is Maiko Kondo and this...this is an anemone." I began to explain.

"People often take names for granted and don't realize just how grand a name could be in it's meaning. This particular flower, this anemone, means: A love that is diminishing. Vanishing hopes." I explained to her all the while twirling the flower in my hand as I did so. "Very pretty isn't it? How something like this can mean something so deep?" I questioned.

I found myself giggling softly as I reached for No-one's hand. "Flowers are very brittle and need a lot of attention and protection. I've learned this a lot over the years with my garden." Taking her hand I turned it so that her palm was facing upward and placed my closed fist on top. "If they aren't given the right amount of attention and care the flowers wilt and die. Even when I tried my best to take care of them, watering them, talking to them, making sure they get just the right amount of sunlight to grow. Shielding them from whatever disasters could befall them...they still wilted and died even if at a slower rate. Sad isn't it?" I began to move my hand and slowly bits and pieces of the white flower began fall into her hand. 

"Still I learned something from this. That no matter how hard I tried somethings were just outta my power, but..." Reaching inside my cloths again I pulled out yet another anemone, but this one was much different than the other. It was a special kind, not native to this land being a unique color of lavender. 

I placed the flower into her hand and then looked up at her gently. "I found that I couldn't blame myself. No matter what all I could do was my best...No one-san." I found myself speaking to this girl as if she was one of my flowers, one of those that was wilting and slowly decaying. I treated everyone the same and greeted all with a smile though those very minuscule few that knew me, already knew that I held no deep love for those that weren't a flower.

Is that my answer? I began thinking to myself as I continued to look at her. Is that my answer for coming to Poe? For these tainted eyes of the Hyuga, as the clan called them, said to be in similar color to something born from hell to lay their sights on a flower on the verge of wilting?

Perhaps...perhaps.

"I found myself babbling over something that is insignificant in the eyes of a total stranger, but  I want you to have this. It's a particular one that I spent years trying to grow."


----------



## Olivia (Jan 14, 2012)

*[???]

*Elegantly, the woman dropped back down into the hollow cave. Inside she could instantly see lifeforms around, however they had been her allies. As she finally landed she almost collapsed, but made sure to keep her balance as not to fall. Afterwords she slowly made her way over to a rock, and used it as a seat.

"Seems like you're back; although even with the combined chakra of all of us, and _him _stored inside of you, it seems to have taken quite a toll on your body."

Said a man, lurking in the shadows. The woman turned her head as she quickly denounced: 

"Well, if any of you guys were to try it then it surly would have failed. Hell, one of you may have been caught, and all that stored up chakra would have gone to waste!"

"Even so, you can't act all cocky just because you did the deed. In fact, I'm sure if it was in the hands of one of us it might have actually even been activated better."

"Now you're the one acting cocky. I'm the strongest one here, besides _him_! You can't honestly expect to be able to defeat me, can you?!"

"Hey you listen you little bitch, just because you're _his _favorite doesn't mean---!"

"Now now, can't we just stop this bickering? I'm trying to motivate myself for any upcoming battles we may have to face, and your yelling isn't helping in the slightest..."

After the new man had talked everything became silent. The woman turned around and started to walk down a long passage way into darkness. Before she could completely disappear the new, flamboyant man commented:

"Where do you think you're going? I'm not sure how happy _he'll _be as you didn't even manage to eradicate a single of the clan's leaders. I believe he expected better of you..."

The woman continued to walk away, until she was completely out of sight. Even her footsteps were lost in the vast darkness.

"Really, there's no talking to any of you. Especially you... Thalia."


----------



## Laix (Jan 14, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY

*Seigrein Senju of the great clan that masters wood. That was his partner's name, and it was one that sent a tingle down Cael's spine. The Senju Clan was a great one and was reknown around the soil and had been for decades. They were famous for their way with nature, such as the wood release technique. The thought that maybe Seigren would find Cael's abilities interesting crossed his mind, but the part of him with low self-esteem quickly shot it down.

After learning his name, they continued on to the house. Cael raised his fist to knock on the red oak door, but the two were quickly ushered inside by a tall muscular man dressed in black. 

"Up this way please. I assume you two are here for the guarding duty," He guided them up the stairs, speaking with an emotionless firm voice. They were led to the bedroom of the modestly sized house, where their client was sat patiently on the bed.

"_Miss Yomikazu?_" Cael repeated the name of their client to check if it was indeed her. The elderly red-haired woman nodded gently, keeping a peaceful expression. She didn't like to talk much considering she was an advisor to many clans; it was a feature of her personality that didn't bother Cael. 

Silence is the greatest peace afterall.

"I will leave you two to it as I must go now," The guard announced, beginning to shut the door. Just before it met with the lock however, he gave a sharp glare to Cael and Seigren. "Make sure she isn't hurt, or there will be a lot of people looking for revenge." With that, he left the room and soon the house, heading off to wherever it was. 

There was a moment of awkward silence after he left. Cael hadn't much experience with the elderly, but to talk of them like that is to speak of them like another species. To Cael though, they were. They had experienced so much - enough to outweigh even the strongest of the young shinobi. Their bodies aren't what they used to be, but their minds are just as healthy and strong. This is why Cael wondered if there was a reason to her silence.

- - - - - - -
​
*Elle Aurum*
*A MEETING IN HELL*

After Noctis explained his emotions during the ordeal, a group of five ninja with strange symbols on their bodies arrived. Noctis seemed to recognise them, and they certainly knew who he was.

"Prince Noctis, you are to return to the Kingdom immediately! As orders from Hirako Ranen," the frontman of the group announced to an angered Noctis, who accused them of not trusting him enough and treating him like a child. It was only after a moment or two when they noticed Elle, causing them to be on their highest offense for their prince. Four weapons materialised out of the air, threatening a startled Elle. Just as this happened, her necklace began to react, creating a light pink glow. She clutched over it immediately, stepping away from the group of shinobi with fear. Noctis however quickly yelled at them to stand down and not to harm her, leaving her safe.

"My apologies Prince, Hirako had ordered to kill anyone who was suspicious... Anyways, come with us back to the Kingdom. Your safety is a must!" 

After his suggestion or rather 'order', Noctis let out a sigh and turned to face Elle. He asked if she wanted to come along with him to the Kingdom, in which she quickly replied with a -

"Yes. I'll come with you... But not for too long. My plan was to find you and then continue on somewhere," She replied, keeping a mellow smile.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 14, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

"_Well if your ok with that..._" Prince Noctis turned towards the Ops members. "_Lead the way..._" Noctis hesitantly said since he was disappointed by the fact he had been looked down upon by them. The Ops members positioned themselves around Noctis and Elle. "_This is for your safety. We don't want others to attack you if your left open._" One of the Ops members had said. Noctis and Elle moved as the five had done immediately afterward keeping up with their formation. 


"_It will be a nuisance to explain to Ignis and Gladiolus if they see me with Elle... They'll sure misunderstand......._" Noctis thought. He sighed and looked ahead. Before they knew it, the damaged front gates of the Kingdom appeared before them. "_I hate for you to see the Kingdom like this.... but you are free to leave whenever..._" Noctis himself didn't plan to stay any longer, he had a duty to find out who caused this meteor shower. Hirako and the other Ranens didn't know enough about this. And they didn't seem like finding out about it any faster. But Noctis had to plan out what he had to do before even thinking about leaving. The meteorites could fall again at anytime and he didn't want his clan to suffer from it.












As both of them went inside the Kingdom, the clan members were already outside working hard to rebuild what was damaged. They knew the meteorites woud possibly fall again, but it seemed like they were prepared to act when that happened. The Ops members who were around them, finished their job and went off to report to Hirako Ranen. Seeing the damaged city, which was once to be a beautiful kingdom, pissed off Noctis. Especially knowing the fact that lives were lost because of this didn't help. He clenched his teeth and tightened his fists. Just as he was about to blow his top, someone grabbed his neck from behind and started to mess up his hair. Noctis had known this action from before. "_You know, we should keep a leash on you. But that would seem to cruel._" The muscular man with a mullet had smiled and chuckled. It was Gladiolus. Noctis had the same face expression from before while he was getting his hair messed up, "_Gladiolus, please get your hands off of me...._" 

Noctis was waiting for Ignis to show up but he didn't. He usually shows up either before or after Gladiolus. "_Where's Ignis?_" Noctis asked as Gladiolus finished messing up his hair. But even that could not affect Noctis's unique hairstyle as it formed back to the way it was in seconds. "_Oh Ignis? I heard he was helping out with the Intelligence division. But he was pretty pissed off when he heard you escaped. Speaking of that, why did you leave all of a sudden? If you had been gone any longer, I would have come after you._" Gladiolus then noticed the cute blonde girl beside Noctis. He evilly smirked, "_Oh I see how it is. Damn Noct, I didn't know you had that side of you. Picking up chicks even in this kind of a situation?_" Noctis sighed and straight forwardly said, "_Don't misunderstand... She's just a friend._"

Gladiolus liked to tease Noctis, so he kept it up, "_Is that what you call girlfriends these days_?" Noctis knew that Gladiolus was trying to pick on him so he just stopped talking and looked at him with disappointment. The Muscular man approached the girl known as Elle, "_Noct never told me he had friends. I'm Gladiolus,  one of his royal bodyguards. Nice to meet you uh?_" He scratched his head asking for her name.


----------



## Laix (Jan 14, 2012)

*Elle Aurum*
*A CLOSE FRIEND*

As they arrived through the gates of the Kingdom, Elle could already see various Ranen Clan members helping to rebuild what was damaged. From the eldest of the clan to the young teenagers, everyone was pitching in to do what they could. The strongest of the clan were doing most of the hands-on work, rebuilding houses and rescuing those who may be trapped in any wreckage. Then there was those who were helping the weaker-willed people to safety and providing shelter to their friends. It was a sense of community and closeness that Elle aspired to have. It brought a smile to her face and anger to Noctis'. She looked over at the prince who was clenching his teeth and shaking his fists from the anger and fustration building up inside him. He looked like a kettle that had been on the stove too long, ready to burst and let out all that steam.

"_Noctis..._ are you--?"

Just as she was about to ask about his wellbeing, someone grabbed his neck from behind and began to ruffle his duck-butt hair.

"You know, we should keep a leash on you. But that would seem to cruel," the tall, muscular man chuckled in a friendly tone as he kept the teenager in a headlock. Elle saw it as a friendly act, laughing lightly to herself as she watched.

The two began to converse a little, asking about some guy called "Ignis". The names sounded fancy and a little bit fantasy-like. Names like Ignis and Gladiolus, even Noctis all sounded posh and royal compared to her simple name of Elle. Afterall, her name was just a fancy spelling of the letter 'L'.

It was only when Elle was brought up that she began to pay attention.

"Oh I see how it is. Damn Noct, I didn't know you had that side of you. Picking up chicks even in this kind of a situation?" 

Picking up chicks? Just who did he think he was talking to? She wasn't a cheap hoe off any street, and plus she wouldn't dream of going out with Noctis! It's not that she thought he was a disgusting person or she didn't like his personality, it was just that she liked them better as friends. Even if a part of her claimed Elle to be in denial of feelings, she always shot down any suggestions of a crush on Noctis.

"Don't misunderstand... She's just a friend," Noctis muttered in response to Gladiolus' assumption.

"Is that what you call girlfriends these days?" 

For a moment there Elle understood his sentence, thinking he was calling her an excuse for a girlfriend. She turned a little red for a second before calming down as she realised what he was saying. The man soon approached her, scratching his head and managing a smile.

"Noct never told me he had friends. I'm Gladiolus, one of his royal bodyguards. Nice to meet you uh?" 

Royal bodyguards? This guy really was a prince. A castle within a Kingdom, bodyguards, a title and the appearance of a well-kept man. It was like she was reading a modern fairytale.

"Nice to meet you too," She smiled, tucking her necklace away inside her top. For some reason, it kept reacting to something...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 14, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis spoke out after Elle not having said her name, "_Her name is Elle, Gladiolus._" Gladiolus inspected her deeply, "_Elle's a pretty fitting name for a cute girl as yourself. I can see why Noctis has interest in you._" Noctis put his hand to his forehead, "_Elle, please ignore him. He usually tries to tick me off..._" Gladiolus started to laugh. "_Anyways, It looks like your house hasn't been damaged as much. Maybe a few lamp posts broken, the gardens in front ruined, a few windows shattered. But the house itself looks fine._" Gladiolus pointed out to Noctis. "_You both look a bit dirty. Why not take take a bath or something while your here?_"

Noctis agreed since he had it a bit rough from today's events. "_I guess..._" Gladiolus lead the way to Noct's house that him and his father lived in. It shouldn't be even called a house, a mansion was a more appropriate name for it. It was odd that only two people lived there, where it could seem like at least 80 people would fit in living there. "_Everyone seems to be taking care of the Kingdom with alot of dedication. Makes me feel a bit jealous not helping out enough compared to them._" Gladiolus looked around him as he walked. Noctis stay silent as he watched Elle observing his city. 

It was only 4 hours that Noctis was gone from the Kingdom, but the mansion didn't seemed to be damaged at all as Gladiolus had said. The mansion was one of the places that the meteorites avoided to hit. The three entered inside through the large doors, and the internal part of the mansion didn't seem to be different. It stayed the same. He already had saw some royal servants had already cleaning up the mess that was caused by the shower. 

"_This place has alot of baths, don't be afraid to use one, Elle._" Gladiolus stated. He had signaled one of the working servants to prepare two baths for both Elle and Noctis. The chosen servant had nodded and went to prepare two bathrooms for them both. Noctis went up the big stairway to check out if his room was still alright. Even if it was a bit messy, the servants would have probably cleaned it up. "_Elle, I'll be in my room getting ready. You can use one of the guest rooms up here. Im sure one of the servants will give you a bath robe or one should already be there. That is if you choose to take a bath...._" Noctis stated as he left Elle to herself. "Well, I should get going. Someone needs to be the one to carry the heavy stuff around, right? Anyways, I'll see ya later, Elle." Gladiolus exited the mansion to help out with the Kingdom.

Noctis entered his room. It was tidy as before. He was surprised that the meteors had not hit his mansion. One of the maids had entered his room notifying him that his bath was ready. She also mentioned that she had labelled which room was Elle's and which was Noctis's so they don't end up entering the wrong room. The maid handed him the bath towel and left. Noctis sighed as looked outside his open window at his kingdom. "_Why did it have to end this way..._"

Meanwhile, the labels hanging around the door handles fell onto the ground. Both of these labels had Noctis's and Elle's names on it that lead to their own prepared baths.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2012)

*Uchiha Ryuho*
_Only The Good Die Young_​
Ryuho felt an icy chill run up the length of his spine like something had grabbed ahold of him. The smug smile that had adorned his face was wiped away in an instant as he heard Mao's voice.

"Well, can't blame you for being stubborn."

Ryuho looked and saw their was some kind of impossible barrier protected him, not so much as a singe or a scratch on him. All that Ryuho could see was the deranged glee that this monster seemed to have permanently etched on his face. This deeply unsettling feeling began to take root in Ryuho's heart, he could feel it grow heavy with every passing second. This was futility personified as his best attack couldn't do a damn thing to madman. What was left for them to do? He had to think fast...

"Vector values are low... by creating a large amount of gathered chakara in his fist he can manipulate what seems like the heat that surrounds the area, but the arm wasn't that far from him, meaning that this jutsu can only be wielded through a slight amount of distance. A new fire release technique I haven't seen. How interesting."

He didn't know what the guy was babbling on about but he was definitely a talker, the type who needed to know why things worked the way they did. He had surmised the manner in which Ryuho created the jutsu just from seeing it one time, but not only that he was seemingly ignoring them at this point. The mystery of the technique seeming far more interesting to this monster than anything else. Ryuho looked over towards Ryoji who seemed to be preparing his own attack this time, but Ryuho had a really bad feeling as to how this was going to work out. The young Ivery clan member made an arrow of ice as his ice nymph tried to go after Mao with a barrage of melee attacks, they were going to use their numbers to get him. A good strategy with no inherent flaws unless you were dealing with a foe who completely outclasses you in every category, and just like that they were stopped. Mao had somehow made everything come to a stop, Celsius' kick and Ryoji's arrow just hung up in the air as if some invisible force had taken hold of them. The same invisible force that perhaps was able to stop Ryuho's attacks...

*BOOM*

Celsius was completely thrown back and now the arrow was pointed towards Ryuho. He swallowed hard, his mouth had run dry and the palm of his hands began to moisten, at this moment Uchiha Ryuho was staring down the proverbial barrel of the gun. The young Uchiha dashed quickly to the side realizing the intent of the psychopath, but it was for naught...

*SNIKT*

Ryuho's eyes widened looking as if they would perhaps pop out of his head... his body began to feel cold as he grunted out with animalistic pain. The ice arrow was lodged right underneath his collar bone a clean strike through. The pain was excruciating making Ryuho see nothing but white, but the young warrior gritted his teeth as he could do nothing but watch Ryoji get pummeled by Mao. Finally the madman turned his attention to Ryuho walking over towards a boulder, with a touch it was uprooted and levitating in midair.

"You're dead." 

The boulder was shot out at Ryuho like a bullet. He was already in a lot of pain he could feel everything fade this was it. This was the moment where it was all going to end. He would never know the truth about his past, would never get to see the Uchiha again, he would never get to repay his debt or make up for his sins. Ryuho could feel his soul began to tear itself apart, this was a travesty. No how could something like this be allowed to happen, it wasn't fair. 

"THIS ISN'T HOW IT ENDS!!!!"

A spark that ran through the young warriors body. The entire world around him changed in hue as it began to shift the colors becoming devoid of vivid colors, white being the most prominent, but hues of black and grey invading his ocular sight almost like the negatives from a camera. The boulder's path and trajectory were clear to him in this instant, and this knowledge allowed him to throw himself to the side and out of it's path. 

"What the hell is happening to me..." Ryuho muttered under his breath as he looked at his finger tips, red electricity sparking from them. The new sensation running through him was enough to almost make him forget that he had an arrow sticking out of beneath his clavicle. This mysterious force was galvanizing him. Unbeknownst to Ryuho was the change in his eyes, no longer were they brown now they were something entirely different.


*Spoiler*: __ 








"I don't give a shit how much stronger you are. I'm going to murder you!" Ryuho roared at Mao empowered by whatever this new force was. He pushed off the ground both fists raised as he flung himself at Mao unleashing a flurry of punches in his direction.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 14, 2012)

*Takashi/Harkat*
_Fated encounter - Bad news_​
Three days, it had been already three days since the war ended, three days since Takashi fought against that team formed by young Uchiha shinobi that were able to stand him to the very end until his energy was gone, three days since the disaster he was not aware of yet, took place destroying many clans and killing many people. Three days since Takashi Aosuki fell asleep." Hooo...He isn?t awake yet, it?s too boring here "a voice said with a childish tone of voice; the place from where it came was a hidden cave at the foot of the mountain which belonged to the Aosuki clan.

It was a mid sized cave, big enough to protect a small group of a round five people without problems. Inside, a 14-year-old boy with bluish hair was lying on the ground, strangely all of his wounds were bandaged; his head, upper body, arms and legs were all bandaged, the only cloth he had on was his blue shorts. His body still as if it had no life in it, a relaxed expression in the face of the ignorant kid who was still asleep.

" I always wanted to try this after so many humans doing it..." the silhouette-like creature said to himself before taking a deep breath and shouting " WAKE UP ONCE AND FOR ALL, YOU LAZY FUCKER!!!! "the loud voice caused the blue-haired guy to jump from his place and immediately taking distance while adopting a battle stance. The white being with two human like limbs burst into laughter by the reaction of the boy even bending his body and if it wasn?t by the fact that it did not have eyes, probably he would be already crying. 

" W-who are ya? "Takashi asked without letting his guard down, he didn?t even remember at all what happened during his fight with those Uchiha. The strange being stopped laughing immediately and then spoke with a childish tone of voice" My name is Harkat, and I?m the void "he said with a big satisfied smile in the face" So Who are you, brat? " Harkat asked after introducing himself. 

Takashi stayed in silence for some moments before answering, the answer of the creature in front of him, which obviously was not human, confused him a little." I?m Takashi Aosuki, next heir of the clan "he said not really sure about his last words since he didn?t feel like taking over the place of leader.Harkat chuckled for a second before speaking" _next heir_, you say? "his way of speaking as if a joke has been told to him" let me tell you something you may want to know, that clan of yours is....".

Time seemed to go slower as Harkat was pronouncing those last words, his brain started to work rapidly as if he were in a hurry, his eyes opened like plates and his iris became so small it was barely recognizable, his sharp teeth gritted strongly even hurting himself. Cold sweat starting to cover him as any other question he could have to the being in front of him was already gone....It was a lie, right?

Without wasting a second his feet started to move by themselves leading him towards the camp of the Aosuki clan trying to use his nose in order to find the way faster. Those words have to be a lie...there was no way...there was no way" No way my clan got destroyed....there is just no fuckin way! "he said to himself disappearing in the darkness of the forest.

" This is getting interesting, I think I will get plenty of fun sticking to that kid. KehKehKeh "


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue's vision was beginning to become hazy as the lack of adrenalin and the extent of his wounds was starting to take effect. The movement of the boat on the river and the calmness of the morning was starting to make him feel tired, combined with the weakness caused by his injuries. Suddenly he was vaguely aware of something rubbing against his leg. Moro's wolf placed some kind of bottle near him which Nue assumed was some kind of medicine.

"Thank you..." Nue mumbled to the animal, "...but I need much more than is in the bottle. Don't worry." Nue tried to pat the animal on the head but he was already having trouble judging distance. His hand just wafted at empty air. Nue watched perplexed as an owl landed on the wolf's back. It was such a strange sight that Nue thought he was dreaming it.




> Moro did not know what to say or say nothing as she did it again, "ummmm..." The cat had her tongue, could not say anything, she took a deep breath to collect her thoughts. She stroke the owl, She felt for the owls leg and pulled off the letter that was attached to it's leg. She would read it after as Nue would speak to her or never speak her ever again. She smell the burnt smells from the burnt smell of the towns. She know what happen to the towns, She had to break the silence, "if you want to kick me out off your boat and your life I deserve it..." She never looked up, but she had a feeling her wolf was looking straight in her blue eyes, she closed her eyes as she thought damn to her cursed life.



Nue groggily looked on as Moro came dashing out of the cabin. It seemed surreal. Nue was too sore to greet her... and too tired to even feel anything. He watched her sink to deck, seemingly consumed with self-loathing. Nue blankly stared at her for a while, not saying anything. He then simply turned from her and looked out over the river they were navigating, even though at this point he couldn't really see that far ahead anyway. His thoughts were a mess between pain, confusion and fatigue.

Nue remained like that, leaning heavily against the boat's steering control and not saying anything. He didn't look at Moro at all, he simply stared out at the river and the scene on the shores. After a while, he finally spoke:

"What happened to you in that cave... Moro-san?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 14, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

"There is something else at the start, I should have told you about my clan. There is a bloodlust demon inside of us that we can't control during any situation. I lost control of it about something in the cave irritate something in my mind and took control of me and I could not stop it. To my clan it is only blood lust and haterid. That is why I left to get away from it, but it always comes back and I am still cursed for who I am and where I belong. Another reason why to stay away from humans to be isolated by myself, away to not hurt anymore blood shead. But there is so many blood shead without me already, from the last past events. You go ret I take care of the rest up here and get us to the place that we are going."

She open the letter and read it as it was in braile, atlesat they would be going to Fortis family family. It said go from the river, through woods and a open paster. She looked at the silver wolf, her wolf smiled and lower himself to the floor and pop up between Nue's legs and lifted him to bring him down to the cabin Moro was thinking they can talk later about what happen in the cave. The wolf did not take Nue down into the cabin but stay on deck with Moro with Nue on his back. Moro took the wheel as the owl took off to help her as she track it down with her sharingan. She had a feeling he would not trust her ever again. She sail the boat to the spot where the river split again up ahead and took the right to get to the woods.

"Nue, sleep the rest of the day, who like. You deserve it. Don't worry about walking my wolf will take care of that as well and i will look at your wounds later." She got off the boat and tied it and covered it with branches, her wolf followed Moro with Nue still on his back. Moro felt the boat was not going anywhere, they walked several miles before passing the woods into a paster. Moro heard more owls and it might be a place to heal any wild animals. She walked up to the door and knock on it, she walked into the large house. "Go put him in a bed, I be there in a minute after I talked to the owners." Her wolf went to a room and put Nue in a bed as he watch his movements as Moro went off to talked who owned this house.


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2012)

....

Koe looked at the small flower that the girl had, it was like she was talking to her soul. But still it was hard to accept it in her heart, Poe was gone and that was the fact she had to live with it. Koe put a small barrier around the white flower, letting it float representing the years and effort that the young girl has given to it.

"But even though that is true..." Koe began, "What happens to the gardener that had no other chore but to protect that flower. To give your life your for the sake of the flower and so the gardener did, knowing nothing of the outside world because of the simple flower..."

Koe felt so weak, so hurt, she knew what was coming next. The simple fact that she had nothing to dedicate her life too. What was going to happen to her? What was going to happen to the people that lived though this disasters...And Nehi...

Will she ever find her body?

Koe crouched down as she held the flower in her head as she realized how the world was so small to her. And how now it became so big, so huge, so....Uncaring to the people that resides in it. Koe then felt the girl put the lavender in her head as she back away...

Koe looked up at the girl before blushing and touching the flower...

"Thank you..." Koe said as she reached up to touch the girl hands, which was warm, "Thank you so much...."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 14, 2012)

*Sadao*

Squishing and a putter of someone's feet pressing into the mud, then a suction like noise as each one retracted. Light dragging could be heard along side it, as the boy dragged what looked like very a large stone across a muddied field. His eyes, covered by his wet hair with puffs of hot air escaped his mouth. The cold rain seemed more like needles falling from the clouds above then drops of water. Though behind him there was a large flat mark that seemed to be made from the large rock he dragged along with him. It seemed as if the rain washed away any tracks he made, that weren't already covered over by the boulder.


Making it through the forest line, he looked back to marvel at the meteors craters and how they sat in the crater like a miniature island being surrounded by water. Letting out a sigh, he looked over some of the dead that still laid at the site of the battle. Turning away, he continued dragging the boulder off into the forest.

*A couple days before*

A sudden blast of air shot through the forest as Sadao was jumping through mid-air and then was slammed into a nearby tree from the shock wave. Crashing into the forest floor, he started to cough up blood as he looked dizzily around. "Ow.."


----------



## Narancia (Jan 15, 2012)

*Yuuki*

*Late Yesterday Night:* 

His steps quiet almost unheard within the rain which fell upon the land. His body seemingly untouched by the rain as he dodged the raindrops sliding across the landscape. His body art in motion as each step left small indents within the earth. His face wet from the rain did not change, a sinister and unholy smile was shown across the boys face as he traversed the land. A hop then a skip forcing into a jump into the forests of and unknown land to him.

" Ah, time to find fresh meat to put upon my new play. " His speed increased but only slightly in order to find the next settlement of travelers. His mind racing with the most malicious and dark tricks and calculations. A howling and sinister laugh slithered past his tongue as he recited the following words. " This play shall be the greatest comedy of them all!! Ahhahhahahahaha!!! " 

His thoughts of the world were that of the plays he had seen young. The only fun thing that he had when he was young. The rain began to subside just as a few tremendous explosions rang out into the surrounding area. The sound brought a shiver down Yuuki's spine. Such a powerful and interesting phenomena happening somewhere around him. His senses and interests piqued he turned himself towards the explosions.

*The Next Morning:*

A smile upon his sinister features were enhanced by the gleaming rays of the sun. The meteors stood proudly before him as if commanding respect from there devastating impacts. Laughter burst forth slicing into the silence brought by all the dead upon the battlefield. His chuckle transformed into a full blown sociopathic chuckle.  His voice the only thing filling the surrounding area. 

" MAN!!! Looks like I was late to the party, well damn that just makes me feel so mad. I bet they all put up a very good fight before getting smashed like that. I guess when I find the person who did this I'll be sure to thank them with my Ouroboros!!! KekekaHAHHAHAH!!!! "

His true intent revealed within the darkness of the chaos as if he had destroyed all the souls who had perished in the battle. With his lust of destruction was finally sedated by his immoral plans of full domination of all the lands. Once again his steps moved as fluidly as water as he raced off into the landscape new dark passion within his eyes. Whatever jutsu or phenomena that caused the destruction would become his and he would destroy and assimilate it into his knowledge forever.


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2012)

*Shell*
MISSION l *MRS. PEARL
*


			
				Shell's Mission said:
			
		

> *PEARLY WHITE*
> *Client:* Mrs. Pearl
> *Description:* Oh dear! I seem to have lost one of the pearls on my treasured necklace that I bought not too long ago! Please go and find it! Come to my house on the border of the Senju forest and I'll explain from there.
> *Reward:* 5,000 Ryo l 10 + 1p​


​ A short figure with ebony black hair and eyes dark enough to match walked along a dirt path towards a great house ahead of her. She had a large, thick weapon her back that looked too heavy for her to carry. Black combat trousers tucked inside black boots with a white vest top and an open leather jacket were her choice of clothes. It was strange for her to wear such dark clothes when the sun was shining so brightly. Anyone who saw or had seen her would've thought she'd be _burning alive_ in those clothes, yet not a drop of sweat fell from her. This girl stood out yet she blended in so perfectly.

Shell Regnum. That's her name, one that you shouldn't forget. You may not know of the forename, but you've certainly heard of the surname. Usually Shell doesn't tell others her surname or even her real forename to evade being connected in anyway to her family. A dark past is clear here, but it's not your stereotypical _"My family was massacred by a wolf"_ sort of thing. It's one of deception and betrayal, twisted with love and royalty. When people have lived a certain way for so long, they don't like change. This is how Shell's mother is, but Shell is completely different. She'd only been attending royal dinners in the stupidest of dresses for a decade when she got sick of it. The moment she unlocked her powers she ran away, hoping not to be seen again by her family and especially her wicked mother.

Now, after a few ups and downs, we are here. A slip of paper is held in her right hand as she approaches the mansion, walking through the gates and under the small corridor made of shrubbery and fauna. Most missions done by the Regnum family are official and they are often personally requested. But being just 'Shell', she is forced to take up missions like these to make ends meet. This one for example is to find Mrs. Pearl's lost pearls. Of course ironic, but Shell suspected that the woman has had a name change before even meeting her.

Once at the door, Shell raises her left hand covered by a leather fingerless glove to knock on the door. There's a little bit of a fumble and tumble inside, before the door is opened. Stood before Shell is a woman who is the exact opposite of her: Obese with colourful makeup smothered on her face and a bright pink bathrobe tightly wrapped around her slabs of fat. There are slightly overweight women who look more curvy then fat, but this woman is just fat. There's no excusing it. Shell was half expecting a swarm of cats to follow behind her.

"Are you the sweetheart who's going to help me~?" She asked with a high-pitched posh voice, leaning seductively against the door arch for noone. Shell gave nothing but a dissapointed stare as she nodded in response. Mrs. Pearl smiled before giving Shell a sloppy hand-drawn map that has smudges of chocolate and lipstick on it.

"Can I ask what this is?" Shell sighs as she glances at the 'map' before looking back up at the lard in makeup.

"It's a small map of the forest behind my house! I lost the pearl there somewhere while hunting for some food for my daughters!" Just as Mrs. Pearl explained the map, two pigeons flew from a room deep in the house to land on her shoulders. "Kiki and Mimi. Aren't they just _beautiful!?_" She giggled like a child as she began nuzzling the two birds while telling them that "Momma loves them." Shell shuddered at the sight, looking away to prevent herself from throwing up.

"So just look in the forest for the pearl?"

"Yes. You've got three hours as I need it by tonight for the charity dinner in Wikashi Hall. Don't mess around now~!" Mrs. Pearl slammed the door rudely in Shell's face with a giggle. The teenager didn't even want to see that woman's face again, so immediately set off for the forest.

- - - - - - - 

*Elle Aurum*
*A CLOSE FRIEND*

Elle did as Noctis suggested and tried to ignore him, only giving smiles to show that she wasn't being rude. Noctis introduced her, and Gladiolus complimented her name and looks before picking on Noctis again. She couldn't help but let her sweet, kind self roll her eyes at the situation with a sheepish smile on her face.
_
"You both look a bit dirty. Why not take take a bath or something while your here?"_

Elle turned to stone the moment the sentence left his lips. What was worse was Noctis agreed to this, which got her heart racing much faster. Not once had she ever showered with a boy within 10 feet. Nope, she wouldn't do it. No way. Out of the damn question.

"H-How about we-!?"

"This place has alot of baths, don't be afraid to use one, Elle."

Elle's tiny voice was dwarfed by Gladiolus who insisted she just go and have one right now.

"Elle,  I'll be in my room getting ready. You can use one of the guest rooms up  here. Im sure one of the servants will give you a bath robe or one  should already be there. That is if you choose to take a bath...." 

_'Why is he talking like it's a life or death decision!?'_ She cried inside to herself while nodding with a smile to confirm. He soon dissapeared into his room with Gladiolus leaving as well so she was just alone. 

"I guess I may as well just have a bath. I could use one," She sighed to herself before heading up the stairs. After walking down what seemed like an endless corridor, she soon came to one with two different doors parallel to eachother. She could here the sound of running water from both, so it was clear one was for Noctis and one was for Elle. However, she didn't know which one. 

_'The water's still running so I guess Noctis isn't in there,'_ she thought to herself before choosing to go with the right door almost instantly. Reaching for the door handle, she took steady breaths as she slowly began to turn it.
​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 15, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

In the bathroom, Noctis sighed and thought about where he would head next. "_Whoever summoned these meteorites, they can't be from Aosuki or Uchiha, not even the Senju. In fact I don't think there is any clan who can be able to perform such a technique... Hmmm... Should I find leads about it from Tenshi Hyuuga? Nah wouldn't make sense, she wasn't involved in that war...._" Noctis thought of the acquaintances he had met over the past month and factored them out to find a feasible person to speak to. "_Moro Uchiha is clearly a better option... I just have to find her somehow..._" Noctis took off his bathtowel and put it to the side. He needed to wash himself first before he had entered the bath tub. 

He sat on a stool facing the door and poured a bucket of water over his head. The water ran down his unique hair, then onto his well built chest, then through the rest below. The next moment he noticed the door had opened. Was it Gladiolus forgetting to tell him something or could it have been one of the maids? No, it was much worse. The person who Noctis had saw enter the room was Elle Aurum, a girl who had a clear vision of his own bare body. There was an awkward pause for a couple of seconds while Noctis was staring at Elle.

Noctis did not react but simply stood up and reached for his bath towel. "_Elle, did you happen to enter the wrong room?_" The Prince calmly said. "_Or did Gladiolus want to tick me off by having you bathe with me?_" The boy sighed as he put on his bath towel to hide away his shame.


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2012)

*Shell*
MISSION l *MRS. PEARL
*
The young warrior approached the intimidating forest with haste, wanting to get this bullshit mission over and done with. The Senju forest was full of tall trees that reached high up for the sky and were tightly packed together. It was more like the walls of a fortress than a forest. Shell entered the forest and began moving past the sticks and dirt on the ground, not watching her step carefully but enough to not trip up. 

Just the thought of attempting to find a tiny pearl in this forest which probably spanned a mile or two was painful. She was more of a fighter than a finder, and had requested a mission that involved an assassination or something similar to that. However, the mission bureau explained that she'd have to complete a few more and gain a higher rating to recieve missions such as that. So to get better, she'd have to start from the bottom and that was this - finding jewelery that doesn't probably do much for a woman like Mrs. Pearl.

_**RUSTLE**

_ _ "Huh?"_

The sound of a bush rustling in a forest is normal. There are bound to be small animals running around, especially in a forest as big as this. However the sound that Shell heard wasn't of an animal. She could tell. It was louder than usual and she was sure she caught a glimpse of the bush in question moving. 

_**RUSTLE RUSTLE**_

Someone was following her.

"Alright," Shell sighed, removing the sword from her back and slamming it on the ground with a loud 'THUD!'. "Come on out. I know you're there."

- - - - - - - 

 *Elle Aurum*
*A CLOSE FRIEND*

The blonde turned redder than a ripe tomato as she was greeted with the sight of Noctis bathing himself. It sent shivers up her spine and left her frozen on the spot. She kept telling herself to move but her legs weren't responding. Her arm was still clutched on the door handle, and her face look set to burst open.

​ Noctis however did not react but simply stood up and reached for his bath towel like everything was calm. It was far from that! "Elle, did you happen to enter the wrong room?" He asked calmly as he slipped it around his waist. "Or did Gladiolus want to tick me off by having you bathe with me?"

Elle didn't even respond and simply slam the door shut, her body finally responding. She quickly dashed across the hall to the other room and slammed the door shut, locking it with haste. Aurum wasn't angry with Noctis, no not at all. She was just extremely humiliated from seeing a boy in all his glory. She'd never had a boyfriend let alone seen one of _those! _The image was stuck in her mind and wasn't daring to leave. No matter how hard she smacked her head or grit her teeth, it would probably stay there for the next decade or so. Bad memories have a habit of doing that.

_'I can't believe that just happened! Forget Elle, FORGET!'_ She cried with her thoughts as she ripped off her clothes and practically threw herself into the bath. Her body was submerged in the water, with only her nose and eyes peeking out of the steaming hot water. The girl was just hoping everyone would forget. It would make life so much easier.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 15, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*












Elle was frozen in place for a couple of moments and couldn't even respond. She eventually slammed the door shut and ran. The boy was scratching his face confused, "_That was unexpected....Did I upset her?_" Noctis sat back down and continued to wash himself. Noctis probably found it a bit odd to see her leave like that since she would usually apologize for mistakes she had done. That's the type of person he found her to be. The boy did not find it any awkward to be seen naked in a bath room, since he did not have the feelings to do so. 

Noctis put the towel aside and dipped himself into the warm, bath. He wondered if he should apologize to Elle for reasons he did not know whatsoever. He then planned to escape the Kingdom again after he was done bathing. He doesn't plan to stick around any longer, he wanted to find the person behind the meteorites. Hirako Ranen wasn't going to be much of a help since he plans to stay fully defensive until the situation was over. He wasn't really focusing on gathering information from the country than trying to rebuild the clan home. He soaked himself in warmth, trying to clear his mind for now, and to worry about those things later.

Ten minutes pass, and Noctis felt like he was done. "_I wonder where Elle will be heading afterwards...._" The boy got out of the water and grabbed the towel laying to the side. "_I should ask her about it afterwards._" He thought as he wrapped the towel around his waist and walked towards his clothes neatly folded on a shelf. "_It's going to be hard to escape this time... The guards probably tightened security of the place. Its not going to be easy getting past them...._" Noctis slid his black leather pants on and wore his white t-shirt with his dark vest over it. "I'll wait for Elle and see what she has to say."

The boy left the room and walked towards the door that led to where Elle was bathing. He heard the water running, so he could tell that she was still in there. "_I guess I'll wait for her..._" Noctis put his back against the wall beside the door with his arms crossed patiently waiting for her to come out.


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2012)

*Shell*
MISSION l *MRS. PEARL
*
Whoever was making this noise didn't come out on Shell's command and dared to face the end of her blade. 

"I won't give you another chance. Now get out here already!" She growled, swinging her blade to brush the shrubbery and potentially scare her stalker. It seemed to work. Three meteres left of Shell, a small boy climbed out of the bushes dressed in full on black shinobi gear. It was torn however and his face was dirty. He had a black bandana tied around his forehead underneath his rustled brown hair. The most striking thing about him however was the single pearl tired around his neck on a loose peice of string.

There was no doubt about it. This little runt had the pearl.

"You're a stranger. You don't belong here," He announced nonchalantly, speaking in short, robotic sentences. Shell tensed a little at how young this kid was and what he was doing alone in the great Senju forest ; unless he was a Senju himself of course.

"Look kid, I don't want any trouble," She sighed, putting her sword away and crouching down to his small height of 4 1/2 ft. "Just hand over that pearl around your neck and we can leave as equals. What do you say?"

"I say 'Fuck you!'" He giggled, flashing his gap-toothed grin. He picked the wrong person to insult however as she quickly grabbed him by his shirt, pinning him against a tree. She grabbed the pearl around his neck and yanked it off, slipping it into her pocket.

"Now kid, this is your last chance. Run off and forget this ever happened, got it?" She growled, trying to intimidate him to no avail. His smaller hands hooked on to Shell's arm with a defiant smile.

"Wood Release: Crushing Jaw!"
 
- - - - - - - 

 *Elle Aurum*
*A CLOSE FRIEND*

Ten minutes had passed in the warm bath, and Elle felt truly relaxed. Not a single ache in her body and her mind was cleared of any negative thoughts. She was more careful this time as she got out however, getting dressed in the bathroom to prevent anything similar to that happening again.

"Just smile like nothing happened Elle," she repeated to herself, brushing her blonde locks in the mirror. She put the clothes she had been wearing on and then finally her signature necklace before taking a deep breath. "Here goes nothing... again."

Elle opened the door to see Noctis waiting patiently outside with his arms crossed. She gave him a gentle wave and flashed him a smile, showing off her flawless teeth.

"You okay?" She asked, trying to at least make some sort of conversation.
​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 15, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

The door had opened and Elle was seen walking out. He noticed that she wasn't upset as she was before. She looked at him and smiled. "You okay?" Is what she asked Noctis lying against the wall. Noctis looked back at her and then closed his eyes, "_You seemed upset from before. I'm sorry for whatever I did to cause that._" Noctis answered with concern. 

He opened his eyes again to see the same beautiful girl known to be Elle. "_Anyways, Elle. Where do you plan to go after you leave? You said you had to do something, even at a time after that meteor shower?_" Noctis noticed the unique necklace around Elle's neck, the same necklace that rejected Noct's gift to Elle from before. He couldn't figure out what power was held inside it. He did notice it had been reacting to something more frequently than it did before. Was her necklace involved to whatever what she was going to do? Did it relate to the meteor shower that occured? Of course he couldn't jump to conclusions like that.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*After introducing his name to Cael they quickly made their way to their clients house. When arriving Cael knocked on the door and a man, wearing all black opened the door. He responded with:

"Up this way please. I assume you two are here for the guarding duty,"

He led them both inside to the upstairs bedroom where their client had been laying. Cael asked:

"_Miss Yomikazu?_"

Wondering if that had been their client.

"I will leave you two to it as I must go now, Make sure she isn't hurt, or there will be a lot of people looking for revenge."

Seigrien lightly thought to himself as the guard left:

_"Really? So we're trying to help and make sure she's protected, and if we're attacked and she dies then we're ultimately to blame? Yes, we will have some blame for not completing our mission but we shouldn't be the target of revenge."_

Seigrein then took a real look at the elderly woman. She was awfully quiet, and that was saying something coming from Seigrein. However he didn't have any experience with the elderly at all, was this how they all were? He looked at her as he commented:

"So what do you recommend we do? Should one of us take the window while the other take the door? We want to do the best job for you here."


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2012)

*Shell*
MISSION l *MRS. PEARL

*









​ Two branches of wood extended out of the tree the kid was pinned against, forming the shape of fists. The left fist was blocked by Shell but the right one smacked her clean in the jaw, knocking her down and away from the kid. Wiping the dirt from her face, she looked up to face the runt who had the ignorance to attack her.

"So that's how you wanna play? Fine by me!" She declared, standing up with her giant blade as leverage. The boy gave a cocky smile, one that was done when someone is confident in themselves. Shell was to make it her personal goal to knock his confidence down to rock bottom. A physical and emotional beating all in one.

"Being from the Senju Clan, I know how to defend myself! Never underestimate us!" He bragged, clutching his fist to his chest like a patriot singing the hymn to his country. This just pissed Shell off even more, causing her to throw herself to her feet and swing her sword at the kid. His words had some merit however as he blocked with a small wooden shield from the palms of his hand, before increasing the size of that shield to knock Shell back. 

_*LIGHTNING BALL!*" _As it's called, Shell formed a large ball of lightning in her left hand before smashing it against the wooden shield, shattering it instantly. The small wooden shards flew away from the two, leaving the kid wide open. "Where's your defense now!?"

Finding his actions louder than words, the boy backstepped away from the blinding ball of lightning and twirled around, his arms outstretched and his speed increasing. A light gust of wind formed, which soon turned into a powerful gale. Now he was moving at speeds passed supersonic, spinning so fast that Shell's lightning ball began to lose it's light. 

"Wind Release: Feather's Wind!"

"Don't even try it!"

The exiled princess took action immediately, smashing the ball of lightning again into the gale. A bright light formed with the wild roar of the lightning as Shell was blown away by the gale. Her makeshift plan worked however, as the boy was now caught at the center of a thunderstorm!

- - - - - -​
*Elle Aurum*
*A CLOSE FRIEND*

 "You seemed upset from before. I'm sorry for whatever I did to cause that," Noctis answered with a concerned tone. Elle let out a small sigh, shaking it off. 

"It's fine. I'd rather not talk about it," She answered directly to a Prince who she thought had the same opinion on the matter. He was very apologetic about it, which was nothing new for him. He'd always been such a gentleman.

"Anyways Elle, where do you play to go after you leave? You said you had to do something, even at a time after a meteor shower?"

Ah of course, that. Elle was hoping she wouldn't have to talk about it but there was no choice now. She hated being rude, and she would feel guilty even if she told him to back off. Well, it wasn't like she was telling a stranger. He was probably the closest friend she had right now.

"Well um... I uh..." She couldn't find the words to describe it. It was such an emotional discovery for her that she couldn't even comprehend how to say it. Letting out a sigh, Elle continued on. "The thing is uh... Oh god... Well, I basically found out about a guy - Murdoch. I think he's related to my mother somehow and well, I didn't want to tell you because I think he knows your father. I'm not sure about it so don't jump to anything---!"

- - - - - -

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY*

Cael could feel the air become awkward as the two teenagers were left with a woman over thrice their ages combined. Cael didn't say much - or rather, didn't get the chance to as Seigrein already began talking.

"So what do you recommend we do? Should one of us take the window while the other takes the door? We want to do the best job for you here," He asked, trying to formulate a plan for their situation. Cael thought about it for a moment while the woman answered. Just how would they do it? The room was small and was certainly not ideal for a battle against potentially multiple shinobi. It might be best if they went somewhere else.

"Whatever's best," the woman replied with a bland voice. She sounded like someone who wanted to embrace death already, but thanks to excellent medical care and her status, it felt like another three decades away.

Not wanting to disturb the woman, Cael gently dragged Seigrein over to a corner of the room to converse quietly with him.

"I think we should move somewhere else," he whispered, glancing over at the elderly woman sat nonchalantly on the bed. "If any Synergists get here, we won't have much fun fighting in a house as small as this. Things will get damaged and it may stress her out."


​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 15, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

Elle seemed to be uncomfortable answering what Noctis asked. She took a moment before she spoke. "The thing is uh... Oh god... Well, I basically found out about a guy - Murdoch. I think he's related to my mother somehow and well, I didn't want to tell you because I think he knows your father. I'm not sure about it so don't jump to anything---!"

"_A guy named Murdoch huh?_" Noctis muttered as he slid his hands into his pockets. Noctis wasn't surprised if a guy knew his father. His father travels alot to do business with other people and clans. But frankly Noctis didn't give a damn for his father. He wasn't there to help the clan during the meteor shower, even though he was the King of the clan. He had the sole responsibility to look over the clan but he chose to travel. 

The boy stood forward and walked past Elle, "_Well, I'm not to concerned if he knows my father. In fact, I don't look up to my father much to care._" Noctis sighed and continued, "_I'm planning to escape the Kingdom again to search for who caused this meteor shower. I'm planning to head to the Uchiha territory to seek out a girl known as Moro Uchiha. Maybe she can give me some leads about what happened since her clan was at war with the Aosuki._" Noctis didn't feel right to choose to seperate his ways with Elle. "_Maybe you can come along with me and possibly run into the person named Murdoch._"


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*"Whatever's best," 

Is what the woman replied with.He could tell just by looking at her that she didn't want to be disturbed, but she needed to be protected at all costs. Right as he was going to talk to Cael he dragged him over to a corner and whispered:
 
"I think we should move somewhere else, If  any Synergists get here, we won't have much fun fighting in a house as  small as this. Things will get damaged and it may stress her out."

Seigrein nodded, as he commented:

"I agree, this will be the first place they will look for her. We need to transfer her to somewhere where they'd never expect to find a old lady like this. There are only two major problems that I can see evolve from that: One would obviously be we can't protect her as well if we're on the move. Secondly though, is actually getting her to come along with us. To me, it seems she's completely uninterested, and really doesn't care what happens to her."

Seigrein sighed, he didn't want to believe that, but he truly started to think this women didn't care whether or not she died, that she just wanted all of this to be over with.

*[Seigrein Senju] A Destined Meeting? 

*As he awaited Kurai's response in the distance he could hear a faint sound of a girl crying. He looked towards Kurai as he quickly said:

"Hold on, I'll be right back."

He quickly jumped off and found pieces of rock in a cave like formation. From inside seemed to be where the crying came from. Seigrein quickly tried to force the rocks away, just in case if someone were hurt. After a few minutes he managed to push the rocks away, and the girls crying almost came to a halt.

"Are you okay? What happened?"

The little girl, seeing the blue sky, slowly wiped her eyes as she said:

"I was walking...when I saw something fiery fall down from the sky. I quickly found this rock fort, but as whatever it was crashed down the front entrance of the fort collapsed, and I was trapped. I wasn't sure if anyone would be able to find me...If I hadn't been found then it may have only been a matter of time before the roof collapsed..."

Seigrein wasn't entirely sure as of what he should do for this girl. Sure he saved her life technically, but what should he say? He didn't want to sound cocky by saying that it was no problem or anything, he was just glad this little girl didn't get crushed.

"Say...where's your family?"

"My family?...They're all gone, I'm the only one left..."

Seigrein was set back a little, he probably shouldn't of mentioned her family. But wait, where would she go if she didn't have a home any longer? Seigrein sighed as he commented:

"Um...Well if you don't have anywhere else to go for now then I guess you can stay with me. I really don't hang around anyone as well, so this may be good for the both of us. That way you don't have to keep running around."

She didn't change her facial expression or anything; she just kept that same look on her face without letting anything out. It appeared as if she was trying to act tough. Finally she accepted the offer as she said:

"Okay, I'll go with you. Plus, I think I can trust you, since you saved my life."

She wiped her cheeks this time, but no smile formed, as she looked at Seigrein's face.


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2012)

*Shell*
MISSION l *MRS. PEARL

*










​The boy let out a wild scream of pain as the lightning raced through his body, shocking him to the core. The gales of wind dissapeared seconds after he collapsed, leaving just sparks of lightning flickering through his bruised and battered body. While most people would feel bad for hurting a small boy, Shell didn't. She had a compassionate side like any other person, but hers was buried deep underneath all that rubble.

She crouched down next to him, her sword hooked on her back as a sign that the battle was done. "I did warn you kiddo," she sighed to herself, poking at his body with her finger. "You didn't die, did you?"

"Not at all!" A demonic voice with a shuddering ring to it answered Shell instead of that cocky high-pitched voice from before. The boy snapped his own neck to twist his head around to face her with a crooked smile that even took the Regnum princess by surprise. She leaped back, her eyes bursting out of her sockets.

"Fucking _Changeling,_ aren't you!?"

"How did you know (!)" The 'boy' grinned sarcastically as he floated up into the air, his face still twisted round 180 degrees.

"The Regnum family has dealt with Changelings for centuries. You're nothing new to me!" She growled, whipping her sword out in anticpiation for another battle.

"Oh really? Is that why you was so surprised?" The Changeling taunted, twisting it's head round with a dark cackle. 

Changelings were essentially failing shapeshifters. They are demons that attempt to take on the appearance of another, only to still have a disfigured, demonic look about them. The only reason Shell probably didn't spot this was because the Changeling may have copied someone who could use genjutsu, casting said jutsu to create an illusion over Shell. The Regnum family have battled them for centuries as they continuously attempt to steal the royal artifacts of the family.

"Get out of here _right now,_" Shell growled, aiming her ebony black sword straight for the Changeling. The tip caught the rays of light between the trees, painting a glossy look over her sword. The demon gave a smug grin, looking down the heiress of the Regnum family before beginning to merge with the ground.

"I am too weak to fight even _you _alone," It began, speaking with a smile stretched from ear-to-ear. "But beware Charlotta Regnum, we will never rest!"

- - - - - - - 

*Elle Aurum*
*A CLOSE FRIEND

*Elle smiled a little at Noctis' reply as it came as a sign of relief to her. His plan for her to accompany him however wasn't one that went down as well. Again, it wasn't Noctis that she had a problem with. If anything, she'd rather be with him so she didn't feel alone all the time. However, this was something that had to be done alone.

"I wish I could but I think this is something I have to do alone. The necklace, my mother, the history... There's so much I want to find out about myself by meeting this man and well, I need answers to be blunt. I'm sorry Noctis," she sighed, placing her hand on his shoulder. It traced up to his cheek, caressing it gently. "Stay safe, okay? I don't want to come back and you're hurt."

- - - - - - - 

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY*

Cael was pleased that Seigren agreed with him on this one.

​ " I agree, this will be the first place they will look for her. We need to transfer her to somewhere where they'd never expect to find a old lady like this. There are only two major problems that I can see evolve from that: One would obviously be we can't protect her as well if we're on the move. Secondly though, is actually getting her to come along with us. To me, it seems she's completely uninterested, and really doesn't care what happens to her."

What he said was right and something Cael couldn't agree with more. This woman didn't seem to even care about what happened to her. Rather, it was her status and others that cared, hence the protection. The thought of this place being a battleground still sent shivers down his spine th-

_*SMASH!!*_

The left most window was smashed with an object flying through it. Cael quickly went on the defense, ushering the woman over towards Seigrein. He slowly approached the object which turned out to be a ragdoll with a note attached. He began to read it aloud so Seigrein could hear.

"Don't... look up? What does that mean?"

The meaning was to hit him right in the face - literally. A man crashed through the ceiling and tackled Cael before standing up with his arm hooked around Cael's neck and a knife to his throat. Judging by the outfit, it was definitely a Synergist. No doubt backup was nearby.

"Hand over the woman and I hand over this guy. Your choice kiddo!"


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Seigrein knelled down to the girl as he tried his best to smile. However just looking at the girl gave him a sad sort of feeling. He wondered why she had been so gloomy.

"Well can you introduce yourself to me?"

He had asked the young girl. However to his disliking she didn't even respond. She seemed awfully quiet for such a young girl, heck she was crying up a storm a few minutes ago. Was it his comment from earlier?

"Oh wait, getting so caught up with knowing who you were made me totally forget my part of the introduction."

Seigrein said. He stuck out his hand as he concluded by saying:

"My name's Seigrein, Seigrein Senju. Glad to be acquainted with you."

Again, however, she didn't manage to talk. This time however she did look up to his face, so that was a improvement.

"So again, what was your name?"

Seigrein asked. The pink haired girl looked back down towards the ground, as she calmly stated:

"My name has little importance to who I actually am. But regardless you may refer to me as... Melody."

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]*

Before anyone else could say anything else all that was heard was a giant smash of broken glass, flying through the air. Cael acted quickly, bringing the woman closer to Seigrein. Once he was in reasonable distance he decided it would be best to look around the room to make sure nothing else happened. Cael had picked up a doll, which he repeated from the note:

"Don't... look up? What does that mean?"

Seigrein looked up instantly and a man cam crashing through the roof. He was quick and lodged his arm around Cael's neck, holding him hostage with a knife.

"Hand over the woman and I hand over this guy. Your choice kiddo!"

Seigrein didn't like this one bit, he was forced to make a choice like this? He started to gather chakra to his hand as he said to himself:

_"As it stands I'm not sure if I can trust that thing, however I need to try this jutsu at some point, so why not now."_

Seigrein punched the ground as he said:

"Coral Fist!"

The ground from where he hit started to grow coral; however to his dismay it didn't continue forward, but that didn't really matter, he just needed it as a boost.

He flipped in midair, pushing himself off of the coral that had grown to gain some air. He came down with a kick, but not to hit the enemy, but to get rid of that knife that he had been holding. Right as the man was about to slit Cael's throat Seigrein's foot came in contact with the blade, sending it flying into the rooms air space. 

Due to the man's grip on Cael he couldn't chase the blade, while Seigrein was more than comfortable with taking it as it spun. Sadly for him however he caught it on the blades end, slicing his palm up and sending blood towards the floorboard. He flipped it as he quickly held the man's other hand. He pointed the knife towards his neck as Seigrein commented:

"I won't let you have either; let go of Cael and just leave, unless you want a knife in your throat."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 15, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*












"_I wish I could but I think this is something I have to do alone. The necklace, my mother, the history... There's so much I want to find out about myself by meeting this man and well, I need answers to be blunt. I'm sorry Noctis._" Elle placed her hand on his shoulder, and moved it slowly up to his cheek. She caressed it with ease.  "_Stay safe, okay? I don't want to come back and you're hurt._"

He had felt Elle's soft hands on his face and at that moment, Noctis felt his heart beat. He slowly grabbed his chest with his left hand and was made clear of who Elle reminded him of. Elle reminded him of his mother. Noctis grabbed Elle's hand and lowered it down from his cheek. His hair covered his eyes, "_I kept feeling something familiar whenever I was around you. I finally understand now.... You remind me of my mother, Elle._" Noctis wrapped his arms around Elle's shoulders and held her tightly. "_It was why I chose to protect you when we were on our first mission. It was why I risked my life to save you. And it is why I care about you as much as I do towards my clan._" And even now, Noctis still couldn't cry or smile. His lack of his feelings still prevented him from doing so. But he did remember one thing, a person's love towards another.

"_I'll stay safe, if you stay safe...._" He slowly let go of Elle and turned around facing the opposing direction. "_I hope you find out more about that necklace. Maybe even unlock your hidden potential. At the same time, Ill try to unlock mine. Maybe then, we can both protect each other._" Noctis then quietly muttered to himself, "_Even then, I don't even think I can unlock my Surigan..._"

He looked straight forward, "_I'll be beside you, whether Im there or not. Just because Im your shield. Once again, stay safe._" He ended off just before he was about to walk off with his hands in his pockets.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 15, 2012)

Narancia said:


> *Yuuki*
> 
> *Late Yesterday Night:*
> 
> ...




"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki woke up. The last thing he remembered was meteors falling....and a woman in a mask. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA lets hope that woman died!"/COLOR] Ketsueki said getting up. He noticed his outfit as been washed and he was not hungry. Probably he was fed in his sleep. As Ketsueki walked by he noticed many corpses. "AHAHAHAHAHA!!! This is just wonderful." he said digging his kunai in a corpse and cutting its stomach open and rolling over its blood. "AHAHAHAHAHAH LETS MAKE BLOOD ANGELS!!!" he said rolling over in the guts of the person.



"KekekaHAHHAHAH!!!!"


Ketsueki got up. He licked the blood that he rolled over in. "This blood is delicious." He said with a other laugh. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!"


"KekekaHAHHAHAH!!!!"


"Oh is that a laugh that I here. Is someone happy. Are they mocking me. Time for them to die. AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" He said. He then grab all the guts and placed them back in the dead human corpse. "You stay here! Got it!" He said walking towards the laughter of the person. He finally seen the person.

"Hello my name is Ketsueki care to die!" He said with a smile and then laughed again.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 15, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> "Ketsueki"
> 
> Ketsueki woke up. The last thing he remembered was meteors falling....and a woman in a mask. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA lets hope that woman died!" Ketsueki said getting up. He noticed his outfit as been washed and he was not hungry. Probably he was fed in his sleep. As Ketsueki walked by he noticed many corpses. "AHAHAHAHAHA!!! This is just wonderful." he said digging his kunai in a corpse and cutting its stomach open and rolling over its blood. "AHAHAHAHAHAH LETS MAKE BLOOD ANGELS!!!" he said rolling over in the guts of the person.
> 
> ...



Yuuki

The most annoy and nasally voice he had ever heard screeched upon his ears. The piece of trash had thought himself high enough to talk to Yuuki as such. The irritation was not shown on his handsome features, all that changed was the twitch in his smile which had widened. His steps pushing forward in a fashion of nonchalant arrogance. Yuuki completely ignored the persons threat and began to walk pass the person. 

" Humph, you seem to have gotten the wrong person. I merely need to get past you, a confrontation would really waste allot of my precious time. Especially against someone like--- "

It was as if a candle had gone off with his head. The person before him had to be a complete idiot to bark like a dog like that not knowing anything about his opponent. And as such his sinister mind had begun to lock and combine like a needle sewing together cloth to make a robe. He would find a way to become superior to them and then use them for the dirty work.

" Ahh, How rude of me to say such things. My name is Yuuki and I am traversing this land alone in and attempt to spread the type of piece from which anim- I mean people like you could thrive what do you say wanna join me. "

Yuuki pressed his hands together allowing his robe to conceal his hands. His stance was on of a friendly and nonthreatening manner. Yet concealed within he had the seal ready to activate his Ouroboros. If the person would not come with him by choice he would show that trash who the real monster was. Just the thought of it pushed Yuuki's smile from nice to psycho.​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 15, 2012)

Narancia said:


> Yuuki
> 
> The most annoy and nasally voice he had ever heard screeched upon his ears. The piece of trash had thought himself high enough to talk to Yuuki as such. The irritation was not shown on his handsome features, all that changed was the twitch in his smile which had widened. His steps pushing forward in a fashion of nonchalant arrogance. Yuuki completely ignored the persons threat and began to walk pass the person.
> 
> ...




"Ketsueki"


"Hmm as long as I get to kill many people AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Also have you seen a lady in a mask around here." Ketsueki said with a grin but then he stopped.


He had seen a bird on a tree. Sitting on a bunch of eggs. "Excuse me." Ketsueki palm of his hand bursted open blood pouring out. It turned thin and hard and long. Kinda like a whip. Ketsueki used that whip and used towards the nest of birds. The whip wrapped around the momma bird. Ketsukei pulled it to him. And then got a grip on it. 

"You really think that you can survive this bird." Ketsueki then put the birds head in his mouth and bite down biting the bird head off. Blood was all over Ketsueki mouth. "Anyway where was I.....oh yes. Okay but dont get on my bad side or it wont end well AHAHAHAHAHAH!!" He said swinging the whip towards the person.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 15, 2012)

*Hyubaato*

"Make way we got more incoming!" Hyubaato barked.

He'd been working late ever since the land was devastated. It's been a while since he even looked at the inside of his eye lids since all this. More and more people were coming and the tents were beginning to become over crowded during this turmoil. Still, Hyubaato could handle all this, much better than those below him and not once did he seem to be slowing down. The only problem during all this was....

Their leader, Myuria.

Even after all this, she'd yet to even appear.

Pushing his glasses further back up his face, Hyubaato was sweating profusely as he face was glowing from the late of the seal on the ground. "We need more of the medium to keep her stabilized. If you get tired rotate in shifts, we have to keep going!" 

"Yes Hyubaato-sama!"

"Applying more of the medium!"

Two of the other doctors responded just as quick as he gave the orders. 

"Hyubaato-sama! We've got more groups coming through and I think one of them is the Hyuga clan!" A woman with sliver  yelled as she ran up from the entrance of the camp.

Hyubaato nodded in response. "I'll go and meet them. You take over from here Ayumi." He spoke to her as he exited the circle.

"Right!"

Grabbing his swallow from nearby Hyubaato walked off toward the entrance of the camp to meet up with the numerous groups and, as Ayumi said, the Hyuga. "I'm Hyubaato second in command of the Fujibayashi clan and leader of this camp of medics. I welcome you all." The young blue-haired medic greeted.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2012)

*Takashi*

RUN! RUN! RUN! RUN! that?s all what his brain was saying to him at the time he was moving at his full speed to where the camp of the Aosuki clan used to be set, leaving aside the moment when he received the bad news, his face returned to his expressionless one although even without making any kind of gesture whoever that were to see him would say he was desperate, his body sweating intensely as a couple of his wounds reopened and started to bleed again forcing him to endure the pain. His bare feet already with small and unimportant bleeding wounds, there was no reason nor moment to stop he just needed to reach his destination as quickly as he can.

His feet finally lead him to his goal, only for cursing internally at the sight of the whole camp completely destroyed by whatever happened there, there was still some scent of living people although they were weak and all of them would lead towards the mountain. Instantly Takashi rushed, with the hope of most of them being safe...With the hope that _Kiara and Rokuto_ were safe. His way up the mountain was difficult not because of the path but because of the wounds that were aching. 

At the feet of the mountain Harkat was looking up, a big smile in that strange face of his which had no eyes, his interest in the guy could have been just out of pity, maybe the burning passion and lust for blood he displayed in that fight back there. Whatever it was it just made him decide to stick with the Aosuki to know what will become of him after this incident." Keep climbing up _next heir_, I bet this will make you take decision that indeed will bring me nothing but amusement "the embodiment of the void said to himself before starting to walk slowly without hurrying to catch up with the blue-haired kid.

After a hard time going up, the Aosuki boy finally reached the town in the mountain, the part of the camp he lived in and place that just like the camp down there, was completely turned into garbage." Fuck..." those words in a whisper was all what came out from him as he, once again, ran following the smell his nose caught only to find them.

Formed in a line only seven of them, seven blue-haired people that Takashi himself couldn?t say if he should be calling them, including himself, lucky or cursed. In front an almost desolated piece of land which was serving as a graveyard, a graveyard for his family. Among the seven survivors, two women and a little girl being accompanied by four men, leading all of them his godfather Rokuto Aosuki. "Rokuto-san!" his calmed voice pronounced the name of his mentor between his panting; at the moment the seven people turned to look at him, the women looked at him with happiness, a big smile and tears struggling to leave their eyes. The kid saw him with a confused face while the other three men looked at him with eyes filled with pity.

Rokuto was serious, analyzing the state of the young Aosuki, seriousness that in four years Takashi never saw. The 34-year-old man walked slowly to where his godson, the same sadness as the others in his face and from one moment to another the man hugged the boy before saying some terrible words" Takashi...Kiara is dead "


----------



## Chronos (Jan 15, 2012)

*Mao, Ryoji and Celsius
new test subject​*
intended to kill the young Uchiha, the boulder hurled magnificently towards him with the speed of a lion, the arrow lugged into his flesh as he could see the every end of his life span, a blade coursing itself on the thread that signified this shinobi's life. The smirk in his face, unwavering as ever, view in a slow motioned pace as the boulder neared him in seconds.

"Impressive..." 

The young Uchiha had released what seemed like a specific power in his eyes. Something that wouldn't simply be explained by words, yet it wasn't a sharingan- his dojutsu. It resembled nothing that what the Uchiha had demonstrated ever since the commence of their linage. His eyes glanced the young Ivery's who's lights had been blown, unconscious he laid, piercing the very concrete that held the building, his summoning was gone. It wasn't powerful enough to take the hit and it disappeared in a poof of smoke.

The once two shonobi he desired to slaughter had slightly peeked his interest.  These monsters were neatly covered in sheep clothing, wrapped in what seemed like a veil of kindness and fleeting emotions that brought disgust to him. However this was the most precious... products that he could find in the wilderness. 

"Emotion crazed bastards, with enough power to destroy a piece of paper... Heheh... Well, I guess I could give you credit-"

This brat Uchiha with the eyes of an animal, the eyes of evil and dark intent, had neared him and started to swing a barrage of hit, maneuvering with graze and finesse, he swung his powerful fist towards Mao. A simple plastic smile had written itself on his facial expression.  

His fist managed to reach him, though turning his body towards the side, twisting motions as he dodged the incoming blows, his ability not active yet. He started down at the raging Uchiha as his fist neared his face and his palm had stopped it with little to no trouble at all.

He placed his other hand in his chin and leaned closer towards his eyes, pressuring the force of his hand, he made this young ninja fist get caught in his inhuman amount of strength. The of the young ninja dripped on the floor, he smirked and he said.

"What interesting eyes. Very, are this somehow related to the Sharingan your pitiful clan possess? Or is this a new, more improved version of what that clan has in store? Oh, yes, very interesting indeed... Whatever this eyes are they are of very, very large importance. Perhaps- no, I do have use for you then. But you're persistent... You have some of Gackt's inner.... hate. A lot of it actually. Hehehe, what a pleasant little worm I found."

He lifted his finger.

"Hey, i'll show you something neat. You wanna watch? Of course you don't, but guess what? You don't have a fucking choice. AGAIN!!"

He placed on of his fingers on his wound and started to reverse his blood flow for awhile. Laughing beneath his breath, as knew the excruciating pain would leave him... vulnerable.... the moment he though it was enough he pulled away his finger and he said.

"I think I'll take you with me, but... why not hand me that eye of yours." 

He placed his fingers on eyes socket, preparing to rip his eye.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]
*
"Your name is Melody?"

Seigrein had asked. He hadn't really expected a response, but now that it had come he decided to continue the conversation. However he wasn't much a socialist, but he wanted to make sure she was comfortable, so he kept this up even if it killed him.

"That's what I just told you, isn't it?"

Seigrein felt a little ticked off due to her smart-ass remark, but he couldn't even form a small amount of rage. She was right, he had made a idiotic remark, and due to that it was best that he was corrected. He just stared at her as he commented:

"Yeah, sorry about that. By the way..."

He took a look around himself. The area was still extremely bland and baron. Where had they been exactly? What had happened? Maybe the Senju Clan had been attacked; who knows.

"Can you remember exactly what had happened when you went into hiding? I was concealed in darkness, so I have no idea why this place is like this. Do you have any idea?"

"If you want to know...It was late last night, and I heard a clan was up ahead, one that may accept and help raise me. However as I was anxious I saw smokey flames rise into the air, as the forests crumbled. The sight...It was just horrible. However that wasn't the end of it, everywhere I was I could hear the screams of the dying men and women surrounding me; I was literally in the middle of a giant battle. I continued to run towards the clan's sight, hoping I wouldn't get caught, for when I saw something flicker in the sky..."

"What had that been?"

"It seemed like a bright star at first, but it continued to grow and grow, until it became in visible view. Once I could see it's true form I noticed it had been a giant space rock. I quickly tried to find cover so that way I would at least have a chance at surviving. I found this little rock fort and dived in through the front entrance. I can assume little kids used this thing as a play fort. The first space rock landed roughly five kilometers away from me, and I thought I was safe. But...I saw intense red light, and continued to hear impact from all over, I knew one was coming straight for me."

"So then you prepared yourself for the impact right?"

"That's wrong...I couldn't prepare myself. All I could do was duck my head and hope for the best. The meteorite luckily didn't hit me straight on, however the rock fragments and the shock-wave alone discriminated a lot of the surrounding area, along with causing my roofing to collapse. I was safe for the most part, but the entrance had been sealed off, and I haven't had food or water in the past few days. Plus the cieling looked as if it were going to fall right on me. If you didn't show up when you did I may have..."

"Don't worry, Melody. I'll find us some help and get you something to eat and drink right away. I won't abandon you, you can count on that."

_"You won't...Abandon me?"

_Had been what Melody thought to herself as she closed her eyes.

*[Erza Hozuki]*

She continued to run, faster and faster, until she reached her goal. She would not rest until she found this man. Looking back at their conversation he had been right; the Uchiha were untrustworthy, they weren't able to keep their part of the bargain. Even after this strange disaster she was sure that they would still want revenge on the Uchiha, so maybe this time they can turn the tables on them. 

She arrived to where the Aosuki's claimed their land. As with the rest of the world she had traveled, it was destroyed as well. Not a single spot missed, what the hell had been up with that? She slowly entered what had been their clan's hideout as she noticed a line six or seven Aosuki members, judging from their blue hair. In the very front was the tallest one, and the only one she had recognized, Rokuto Aosuki.

She had noticed that he was talking to another member, but she couldn't afford for this to wait. Once she saw that he was finished with his sentence she calmly walked towards him with an expression which had been either sad or mad. She slowly approached him, interrupting him as she commented:

"Rokuto Aosuki...I've come to talk to you..."​
She paused for a moment, and then continued to speak up:

"Do not worry; I know last time we met we were enemies. However this time I've come, as an ally."

She took another look at her surroundings and noticed that this was probably a funeral for many of the Aosuki's. Had this been all that survived, or were there more? Regardless this had been a sad sight to bear.

*[Azuma Senju]

*He had slowly reemerged from the ground from where the Senju Clan use to stand. From his observations he could tell the clan's hideout had been mainly disseminated, but that was a minute matter compared to the devastation towards his people. Just by looking around he could tell almost none of the Senju had survived; well by connecting his feet to the ground he could feel the chakra of a few Senju, but it hadn't been many.

His teeth gritted for the first time and his fist tightened, it had been his fault. If only he didn't go out to war, if only his clan had been around him could he have protected and save them all to the best of his ability, instead of hiding like a coward inside the ground.

However a shock came to him as he felt the chakra of a individual. Seigrein. He had been still alive? How was that possible? Whenever he enters that cage of his all his power is suppressed so the tailed beast can't run wild. How could someone like _him _still be running around alive. Out of all the people to live why _him_? Azuma's eyes quickly shut as he cooled himself down. It was no matter, as long as the capture of Seigrein was successful he needn't worry about what happens to him, especially since he'd still hold a advantage over the other clans with the Tailed Beast. But could it be used?

Regardless he had to think of other matters for the moment. He has to rally the remaining Senju Clan members to rebuild and recreate the Senju Clan once more, they can not survive as it is right now. With that he sunk back into the ground, trying to locate as many survivors as he could.
​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 15, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga


"I'm Hyubaato second in command of the Fujibayashi clan and leader of this camp of medics. I welcome you all."

"Tenshi you explain are situation. I will get the others out of the carriers." said Hageshii in a firm voice walking to the carrier.

"Hello im Tenshi Hyuga. We are here because.......we have many injured." Tenshi said tearing up.

"Please I beg......can you help them.......if you dont are clan will be nothing..there are only 31 injured......and I know some medical ninjutsu and my mom is good at it as well....after my mom is healed maybe she can help....but please we need help." Tenshi said as tears fell down her eyes.

As soon as that happened Tenshi father returned with about 7 jounin and 1 genin and 2 chunin holding as many as injured as they can. "I know this is asking much but...if we are to find who did this...and we will...all the clans will need to work together...if its also not to much to ask I need you to send a message to your clan leader.....she has a choice but im planning a clan leader summit. After the Hyuga are ready to move we will travel finding the remaining of the clan leaders and will help each other out. It is not officially made but I will contact you in the mere future." said Hageshii in a serious but calm voice.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 15, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> "Ketsueki"
> 
> 
> "Hmm as long as I get to kill many people AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Also have you seen a lady in a mask around here." Ketsueki said with a grin but then he stopped.
> ...



Yuuki

The whip was met with and otherworldly weapon the Ouroboros. The greenish glowing metal surged as it wrapped around the whip which was sent towards him. The metal at the end opened its mouth and snapped down on the whip moving each link of it as if it was a real snake. It made its way around the links of the others whip to it's handle before baring it's fangs hollowing a silent screech. The venom seeping from it's metallic fangs dripping on the ground near Ketsueki.

" Now you see I'll talk slowly so your small mind can comprehend what I'll say. Trash like you can't hang with the big boys like me, your better off eating your own crap you mindless animal. Ugh I swear to Kishi Freaking MOTO if you ever point your chain at me again you'll be taking a Kishi damn dirt nap. Now get over here and follow me you piece of crap. "

Ouroboros retracted and disappeared within the air leaving a green residual pulse. His body turning just by the balls of his feet, as smooth as a criminal he walked off into the forest.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Seigrein, noticing that she had still been in the rock pit, carefully picked her up and out. This was the first time he's ever picked up a human, or so far as he can remember. She was lighter than he expected her to be though, which led to another thought, how old had she been? He calmly asked: 

"If you don't mind me asking, how old are you exactly?"

After this question had been asked she quickly turned her head, as if she were trying to avoid the question. She took a few steps forward without saying word, and she appeared as if she were staring into a deep and large abyss. Seigrein tried to comfort her by touching her shoulder, but before he could she turned towards him as she said:

"We should probably try to find something to eat. I haven't eaten anything in days and it could be rather catastrophic if I don't."

Seigrein didn't know why she was trying to put up this tough guy act at all. He knew that she was rather frail inside. He assumed this because he deduced that a person acts how they truly do before the moment they die. For a fact if he hadn't heard her and come along all this way she may surely have died, and during those "final" moments she had been crying, scared out of her mind. Now normally most people would if they thought they were going to die, but if she were as tough as she was letting on to be then she wouldn't have broken down in that particular situation. 

"Yeah...Maybe that is for the best. Well follow me, I'm sure we can find food and water somewhere."

He quickly scooped her up in his arms, and before she could protest he was off. At that point she didn't feel as if she had a voice for him to put her back down. In fact, she even started to relax, as she thought:

_"Why is he doing this for me? This makes no sense...But I feel as if, I can trust him..."_

Her eyes quickly closed and Seigrein continued to make his way through the vast wasteland. Eventually a cliff had been in sight. For all he knew that location could have been hit by the meteorites as well, but it was worth a try. He ran around it for roughly a half an hour, trying to find a accessible place to run up, and he eventually found it.

On the other side of the cliff had been a mountain side. He could climb up this way and reach the top of the cliff. There was no telling for sure whether or not there would be anything here, but he supposed if a space-rock were to the cliff like that it would have broken off. He had high hopes and ran up as quickly as he could.

After about ten minutes of running he finally reached the top. The cliff had been bigger than he imagined, but it had also been deprived of wildlife. To his joy he had noticed a few trees growing fruits, and a river that ran down stream, leaving them to survive off of the land for a little while until they could find others to help rescue the both of them.

He slowly set Melody up against one of the fruit bearing tree's trying his best not to wake her. They'd both eat once she woke up. Once that had finished he slowly walked to the edge of the cliff and sat down, as he took a look upon the nation in front of him; and he could say that the view wasn't pretty at all.

​​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 15, 2012)

Narancia said:


> Yuuki
> 
> The whip was met with and otherworldly weapon the Ouroboros. The greenish glowing metal surged as it wrapped around the whip which was sent towards him. The metal at the end opened its mouth and snapped down on the whip moving each link of it as if it was a real snake. It made its way around the links of the others whip to it's handle before baring it's fangs hollowing a silent screech. The venom seeping from it's metallic fangs dripping on the ground near Ketsueki.
> 
> ...




"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki was really amused by his reaction.

"Kishi Moto? And im delusional. AHAHAHAHAHA what did you make up your own religion where there is a god named Kishi Moto AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA also its not a chain its my blood." Ketsueki said very amused. 

"As much as I would love to follow someone so pathetic pathetic I would like to say one thing...do you really think you can fight someone who has an advantage over there opponent."

As soon as Ketsueki said that he throw the dead headless bird body and head in the air. Blood poured out of the bird body. "Blood needle technique!" the blood in the air formed into needles and it went straight for his target.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*This is how the world had looked now? This ugly wasteland full of dirt and dust? He remembered his first few moments out in the sunshine and in the lush green forests, but now it's been reduced to such a miniscule sight. Why, who could have done such a thing? Did this all just happen by a natural disaster? He doubted it, as nothing that large could have happened by coincidence. No, someone had to do this, it was man-made. But then another impossibility came into mind, no human could ever do this. He's seen Azuma fight once and his power couldn't be _this _destructive, and Azuma had been the strongest man he had known.

Seigrein sighed, there was nothing they could do now. All he hoped of doing was just to survive for now, the landscape should turn back to normal at some point in time. But for the time being it had been utterly disgusting. He turned away and slowly turned towards Melody. However he quickly stopped in his tracks as he thought:

_"Wait...why am I doing all of this for her? She's just some random girl I found in need of help. I'm sure she could be fine on her own if I were to leave her. Plus I also have to try and find other members of the Senju Clan. Hopefully they're just scattered around and not actually...dead...But then again will they welcome me with open arms?"

_Seigrein started to think back about his past. How everyone always just scowled at him, not even giving him a chance to talk or even speak. He had always been discriminated against for no reason at all, he didn't do anything that warranted those kind of attitudes. He then looked back at Melody as he continued to think to himself:

_"Everyone in the clan seems to hate me. Everyone besides Fugetsu and Azuma that is; well it's either that or they have pretended to like me...While she is just a innocent little girl that doesn't know me at all. She is one of the first people to put their faith and life in my hands, to be the one to be in charge...I've never been like this to anyone before, is this why I decide to stay with her?"

_She started to rustle and her eyes fluttered open. She softly rubbed her eyes and sat up, before realizing that she had been moved. Slowly standing up she took a look behind herself, noticing that there had been a tree standing tall. She didn't move any further, and instead, Seigrein stepped forward as he reached up into the tree and grabbed a apple. He smiled as he handed it to her and said:

"Here you go...This may not be much but I'm not sure how many trees actually have fruit on them, so we need to be conservative if we want to stay here for a little while."

Melody nodded as she took a small bite out of the apple. She didn't make a single sound, all she did was stare at it and proceeded to take another miniscule bite. Seigrien smiled but asked himself once more:

_"I can't be taking care of a kid; I'm still to young myself, trying to raise her along with me will be way to difficult, it'd be impossible..." _

He paused for a moment and just looked at her, as she took another bite out of the apple. Closing his eyes he finished his thoughts:

_"I don't think I can bring myself to do it though. I know it's for the best if we end up splitting up, but for some reason I don't think I can bear being separated from her. It's as if I've known her for a long time now..."_

He just sat there, replaying back through his thoughts, as the small girl continued to chew on the red apple.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2012)

*Uchiha Ryuho*
_ZERO Dawn_
*LONELY ENGAGE*










​


With hate and frustation glistening in his eye the emerald haired warrior reached backward with his arm launching forward, strike after strike. Unrelenting in his barrage of blows his heart never wavering as the flames of rage rose with every missed punch their embers threatening to set the world itself ablaze. The animosity fueled behind every single futile attempt was reaching a crescendo as the man before him dodged every blow with deft ease. Bobbing and weaving out of the way as if some kind of intricately designed choreography, as if this was a pugilistic ballad rooted in senselessness. That was the very thing though it was devoid of sense, Uchiha Ryuho couldn't understand how an abomination like the man in front of him could exist. No to call it a man was an act against all that was righteous, this thing in front of him was putrid, he detested it; he needed to wipe it's existence from the earth at any cost.

ARGHH

The warrior grunted aloud, a warrior's ode as he redoubled his efforts striking faster and with more power behind each blow. His reason was gone he was becoming a consciousness, no rather a collective of enmity, a rancor beast looking to sink it's fangs into the prey in front of itself. He cocked back his fist and rocketed forward putting the entirety of not just his body but his bestial soul into this one resounding haymaker.

*SMACK*

A self assured smile adorned the mad man's face he was like a spider who had caught it's prey in it's web. Complacent with himself as he read the rage in Ryuho almost as if the hatred resonating from the boy was sustaining the creature's very being. The abomination looked deeply into Ryuho's eyes studying them the kind of way a curious child would a toy he was seeing for the first time. But this curious child was a sadist and a sociopath. The kind of person who wanted a victim that they could stricken with pain and assert dominance over, no regard whatsoever to the wellbeing and livelihood of others. He began to squeeze....

*POP*

"AHHH!!!!!" The young warrior cried out huskily in pain. The fist he had thrown so haphazardly with reckless abandon was crushed in an instant under the might of his foe. His hand wasn't just broken it was mangled in the grip of this retched psychopath, the bones jutting out and malformed as blood began to spill out. The young warrior gritted his teeth as he was brought to one knee before his enemy.

"What interesting eyes. Very, are this somehow related to the Sharingan your pitiful clan possess? Or is this a new, more improved version of what that clan has in store? Oh, yes, very interesting indeed... Whatever this eyes are they are of very, very large importance. Perhaps- no, I do have use for you then. But you're persistent... You have some of Gackt's inner.... hate. A lot of it actually. Hehehe, what a pleasant little worm I found."

A modicum of the boy's rational mind was coming through now as he thought about what Mao was saying to him. Ryuho's eyes...the world was different now he had noticed it when it first happened but his resolve to destroy Mao had addressing it. Quite simply put the tonal range of the world around him was completely different, the way the light was transmitting to his eyes was abnormal. Certain things like the man in front of him were vivid, the forested grove they were in had a very ethereal light to it, a color he couldn't quite describe in words. It was like viewing an over exposed negative camera film if one were put it bluntly, but at the same time this didn't completely do justice to the phenomena. 

Ryuho was not a Uchiha so what did this lunatic mean. What was going on? Anxiety and pain began to run rampant throughout the green haired teen's mind and body. His fist completely crushed and an arrow lodged in his clavicle, no amount of pride or adrenaline was going to help him at this point. He could feel himself nearing the void.

"Hey, i'll show you something neat. You wanna watch? Of course you don't, but guess what? You don't have a fucking choice. AGAIN!!"

No death wouldn't come for Ryuho that easily now he was in the clutches of Mao. This wasn't the kind of person who would let him die peacefully he was going to draw this out and really get his money's worth from Ryuho's pain. At this point a smile crossed Ryuho's lips as Mao asked him if he wanted to watch. A slight chuckle came as he could feel reason start to leave his mind again. The man touched the wound around the arrow lodged just beneath his collar bone.

*"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

Ryuho felt his body turn against him as it felt like their were needles poking through every single fiber in his body. A fiery sensation completely ripping through his body as cried out, this wasn't pain this was a torture reserved for those damned to fire, this was hell. Ryuho could feel his mind begin to fracture under the power of this mad man's techniques. Things began to become different as he looked upon Mao with his eyes. "The eyes of great importance" they saw Mao as something different in this moment, this hellish, horrible moment. 

Mao was downright luminary at this point shining like a diamond in Ryuho's eyes. It was dazzling, beautiful, but it was so wrong completely and totally unnatural. Ryuho could no longer hear his own blood curling cries as the entire world began to lose structure. He wanted it to stop, he just wanted it to end, he wanted his old eyes the ones that didn't see this monster as this beautiful harbinger of his end. But maybe this is the way it was meant to be, maybe this was how he could make amends for his sins against the Sabaku...

And with a whimper it ended... The pain began to die down as the man stopped touching him, however his light was still shining and it drove Ryuho mad. He wanted that light, that glorious light to leave this man, this thing didn't deserve to have this light it was a cruel twisted joke of fate.

"I think I'll take you with me, but... why not hand me that eye of yours." 

"Take....TAKE IT!!! YOU HEAR ME TAKE IT!! These eyes I don't want them!!! I DON'T WANT THEM!!!!Spittle and drool flew from the boys mouth as he roared and shrieked like an animal. He was devolving right there becoming just as much a monster as his enemy.

The man placed his hand on Ryuho's eye socket looking at the boy with a sly smile. An idea forming in the man's head as he saw the pain etched on face of Ryuho, the adopted Uchihason. A dark machination was about to come to fruition unbeknownst to Ryuho.

*SNIKT*

*SNIKT*

*SNIKT*

*SNIKT*

Four incisions were around the canal and bridge of Ryuho's eye. An invisible force cleaving through the tissue and sinew as a hand reached forward.

"Guess what!!!! It's your lucky day!!! YOU GET TO KEEP ONE!!! Don't want it too fucking bad, beggars can't be choosers! You're mine now so it's not up to you!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!!!" 

Sadness welled inside the young man as he felt darkness begin to take him. He didn't want any kind of curse that would make someone so vile, so evil, so terrible seem so beautiful. He didn't want this curse. Ryuho could feel himself breaking on the inside, but he began to hear something as his consciousness faded....

_Kukukuku_


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2012)

Koe
-Koe Chapter End-









​
As tears fallled from her eyes, she knew what she needed to do, what she was destined to do from the very beginning of time.  Koe was always going to be tied to the village and for the simple fact that it was truth. Koe had to die with the village, and it was the way life had planned out for the young girl since the day she was born. She was never going to live for herself and it was until this place died that she was free from the shackles of destiny…

Koe wiped her tears as she got up and looked at the girl for a minute, and her hands reached out and touched the girl’s cheek. It was so warm compared to the Koe cold hand, that knew nothing of the warmth of others,  she felt a twinge of sadness as her 

“Koe…” Koe finally said, “My real name…was Koe….It was very nice to meet you.”

Koe turned away from the girl before stroking the purple lavender in her hands, “You are a very beautiful girl, and for that fact many people will consider you a flower. But you are much stronger than just an average flower, your leaves, your steam, even the petals that you carry are all so strong and resilient to that around it…”

“Almost like a weed…” Koe laughed at her own joke as she looked at the village in front of her, “No matter how hard they are stepped on and pulled, they are stronger than any flower. I wish…”

Koe closed her eyes, “I wish I was something like that…”

Koe began to walk away to where she knew that Nehi was, where all of them were, but then she turned around. She smiled at the young girl and wondered if in any other circumstance they would have become friends? Or even enemies? It was a nice thought that made Koe eyes water, they gathered in her eyes until Koe didn’t let them stop.

She cried…

“If I met you in another life…” Koe said, “I would love to become your friend…”

And with that Koe turned around as she began to walk away from the young girl. Her heart was full of fear and her mind was telling her to run away, but Koe wasn’t listening to either them. She was listening to her soul and as she did that. The memories of her first days as a priestess came  running up to her, the smiles that she carried…The life that she had in her mind…

They were all coming to an end, her whole life that seemed so promising, so rich at first, and now as she walked to the where the barrier was first put into place. Everything had rushed her and her mind was filled with should haves. She should have gave Takashi a chance, she should have disobeyed more, she should have tried to make more friends her age…

Koe saw Nehi, the older priestess reciting a chant as her hands were interlock with the others. Koe made her way to her teacher and grabbed her hands causing the woman to look down, stopping in mid chant. But only to have Koe continue where she left off, Koe could feel her teacher shaking hands and the priest beside her held her hands so tightly…

Like a father holding a child’s hands so she couldn’t further from him…

It was a way of telling her she wasn’t alone and what she was doing, so Koe did the same to her teacher. Squeezing her teachers hands as the chant began to become too painful to recite…Light radiated from her chest as she begun to smile, this is what she was made to do. To protect the village! To be that priestess that Nehi wanted her to become!

Soon all the priest and priestesses began to glow a bright light….

Am…Am I happy?​
Koe sight went white as the light came from all of them burst from Koe’s chest, engulfing the the village and the trees around them. Soon the light engulfed the buildings and the people that was around, the animals and the surviors that left only watched as Pao was now engulfed in bright white light. That soon made a loud noise as the earth below the light begun to shake and crackle…

Yeah…I’m happy…​
And with that…The village of Pao was no more, only a deep crater of holes, the signs of life was weeds, weeds that even though were ugly and annoying…

Were strong enough to survive the blast…

And Koe?

That girl…

Well her story ended and another is beginning in her place….


----------



## Narancia (Jan 16, 2012)

Yuuki

" GAHAHHAHAHAHHAA....Oh I am loving this so much!!! Holy shit I'm gonna love stomping you into the very F**king ground!!! "

Ouroboros screeched appearing into reality with a green pulse. It slithered not towards the sky but around Yuuki creating and ethereal living sheild. As the chains surrounded his body they levitated in the air as he pulled kunai from his robes. His face twisted into a face of pure delight with only one true intention murder. The darkness around his body almost visible as a green ghostly presence.

 Both of his hands were pulled from his robe and raised into the air he held them before his face using his snake like tongue to lick the tip of the metal cutting it slightly.

His entire body wished and ached to show this bastard what the true ruler of the world could do. He would show him the boundaries of his power and then completely control him so he would become his puppet forever. All of his malice wished to destroy his mind,body and soul as his was once destroyed. The boy before him will become his everlasting servant and he his observer.

Ouroboros' Venom dripped around readying itself for the needles that pressed into them. The blood seemingly reverted to it's own state after pressing into the body of ouroboro. It had stopped after barely slicing open Yuuki's face, The blades in the Orochi's hands flew from him all flying into different directions towards the little boy. The way Yuuki threw the kunai was as if they were pieces of trash that had no purpose but to be destroyed.​​​


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2012)

*Shell*
MISSION l *MRS. PEARL*
 
​The dark princess used every profanity in the alphabet as she trekked through the forest, thinking of her encounter with the disfigured Changeling. Even when she's not apart of the family, they just won't leave her alone. It was unsettling to think of the goals these demons live for. Most of them - no, all of them are unattainable. Trying to steal the most sacred sword of the Regnum family that most of them can't even use takes quite a lot of optimism which the Changelings seem to have in buckets.

After some walking through the foul-smelling forest, Shell eventually got out and came to the house of Mrs. Pearl. She was in a bitter mood after what happened, so the slighest thing could make her explode right now. Perhaps she should just leave the pearl on the doorstep and go.

_*KNOCK KNOCK*_

Shell knocked on the door only twice to have it opened almost instantly by Mrs. Pearl. She must've been camping by the door, waiting for Shell to return.

"Did you get it!? I swear if you haven't I will report you-"

"I got it," Shell muttered, handing the tubby woman the pearl covered in mud and filth. Well, she had just had a battle with a demon with a grudge. It wasn't going to be pristine.

"Hmm... A bit of dirt... I may as well of just bought new pearls. Cheaper too..."

"Hey - _Money?_"

"Why should I pay you? The pearl came back dirty and you took way too long! My dinner is in ha-"

The woman was interrupted by Shell grabbing her by the neck and pinning her against the door, a scene similar to the one not too long ago.

"Listen you fat bitch - give me my fucking money already or I'll just take it!" She growled, not in the mood for shit from anyone.



- - - - - - - 

*Elle Aurum*
*A CLOSE FRIEND

*Elle could feel herself tearing up at Noctis' comments. She didn't know why, but it was so emotional that she reminded him of his mother. It was like something out of a sweet fairytale, and it was one that she didn't want to let go of.

"I'll be beside you, whether I'm there or not. Just because I'm your shield. Once again, stay safe," He ended his small goodbye as he shoved his hands in his pockets, ready to walk off. Elle could tell that Noctis was feeling something deep down, and it was a type of sadness. He didn't want to see her go, and neither did she. But if she didn't go now, she may never have another chance.

"Bye... Noctis," she smiled, the tears in her eyes making them glisten in the dim sunlight. Knowing that Noctis wouldn't, she turned around and began to walk away towards the forest, her arms wrapped around herself. It was a sorry excuse for a hug - something she desperately needed right now.

He looked straight forward, "_I'll be beside you, whether Im there or not. Just because Im your shield. Once again, stay safe._" He ended off just before he was about to walk off with his hands in his pockets.
 
- - - - - - - 

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY*

Cael gawped at Seigren using a 'Coral Fist' technique and attempted to rescue him, which seemed to be a failure but it was the best thing he could do if anything. Knocking the knife out of the enemie's hand so Cael could use his subtle techniques. They hadn't discussed what they could do, yet it was like they knew. The impressed teenager couldn't help but subtly smile.

"Tch, you're coming with me! Until this woman is handed over, he stays with me!" The brave Synergist yelled, gripping even tighter around Cael's neck. The blooming Nasaki clutched on his arm with his own hands, rubbing his thumb gently before twisting himself out of the Synergist's grip now there was no knife threatening his life.

"Sorry, just you!" He taunted before pushing him away. The tag left on his arm activated, creating a sort of jet boost of wind that launched the Synergist out of the window like a floppy rocket. Meanwhile this was all happening, Miss. Yomikazu wasn't even cowering at all --- she was simply standing at the back of the room.

"We need to get her out of here. I'm guessing there's at least three or four more members nearby!" He yelled, not purposely at Seigrein but to get his point across. He grabbed Miss Yomikazu gently by the arm and began to lead her with him. Despite her age, she didn't move that slow. In fact, she seemed to be able to keep up at least with their pace of walking.
​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 16, 2012)

Narancia said:


> Yuuki
> 
> " GAHAHHAHAHAHHAA....Oh I am loving this so much!!! Holy shit I'm gonna love stomping you into the very F**king ground!!! "
> 
> ...




"Ketsueki"


Ketsueki watched as his needle attack reverted back after hitting this weird weapon. "hmm interesting weapon AHAHAHAHAHA!!" then suddenly he seen a bunch of kunai come towards him. Ketsueki just yawned. 

"Blood puddle technique"


Ketsueki body turned completely to a puddle of blood on the ground making all the kunai miss. After that he reformed back into him self and yawned. "I am so bored lets make this quick shall we."  Ketsueki said with a smile as he made a hand seal.


"Blood clone technique!"

Blood bursted out of Ketsueki hand. Not his blood but blood made out of chakara. They took shape into the form of Ketsueki and then finally looked normal.

_"These blood clones cant fight. They can only run and walk. Interesting to see how this plays out._ Ketsueki thought in his mind.

"AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"

The blood clones laughed as they ran to the boy.


"annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA now." Ketsueki said in a teasing voice. As he said now the blood clones dispersed to normal blood. And quickly turned that blood to blood needles. "To much for you to counter AHAHAHAHAHA!" Ketsueki laughed as it was launched at the boy.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 16, 2012)

"Ryu Reikon LT"


Ryu was in the secret underground base under the Reikon clan. Its the place where all the dragons hide. Today was the day where he gets his fire dragon egg. And best of all his busy sister was with him. Ryu would not really express him self but he loved it when his sister will have time to be with him for important events. Even though his parents died.

Ryu was writing his name on the contract seal. As soon as he finished writing it a teenager came running in. From section 3 the fire section. "Oh no. The dragon eggs have been kidnapped. Please we must retrieve them." Said the girl.

"Ryu!! Quick we will deal with your summon later please retrieve those eggs. Now! We cant risk are clan secret to be taken." With that Ryu ran up the stairs and ran outside the clan. But the weird thing is there was the thief. Right on top of a building holding the eggs in a basket. And was covered all over. I could recognize her because she was wearing a mask. Ryu know it was girl due to body figure. But her figure looks familiar.


"STOP THIEF!!" He said jumping on that building. He began to chase the woman. The woman was extremely fast. In no time they excited the clan. "Oh no you dont!!" Ryu jumped across and grabbed the basket. The woman quickly grabbed one egg and ran. His sister appeared behind him. "I will take these eggs back you go!"


Ryu began following the woman. Something was off about the chase. It felt like the woman was not even trying. Ryu decided to use that for his advantage. "Minor dragon transformation jutsu!!" Ryu body structure changed. He was faster stronger and more durable. "You wont get away!" He said quickly jumping on the girl.


He then went for a punch but was effortlessly tossed to a tree. "She is not even trying and im getting smoked already."

"Congratulations you win the test."

"Sister!!!"


"I am just a wind clone. Anyway if you would be able to catch me then I would be able to give you a summon. It was not my idea it was the elders who believed you were not capable.. but I insisted you were..though I was not allowed to go full speed. here you earned it bro." She said in a serious tone but ended it in a smile.

Ryu caught the red dragon egg. "So I can summon it any time?"

"Yep"


*Reikon clan current state.*

The whole Reikon clan evacuated to the secret underground dragon base. Luckily no one died. But the kingdom was destroyed.

"My people...what we held precious still lives on...but are kingdom has been destroyed. We must rebuild. And then we must come out of hiding and ask the many clans for there help." said a serious female voice.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*After a long wait she had finally finished the apple. Before she had looked up at Seigrein he commented:

"Do you want another one?"

She didn't respond at first, and in fact, she was quiet like usual. But instead of using words, all she did to signify Seigrein was a simple nod. Seigrein then replied by reaching into the tall tree and grabbing the apple. After pulling the second one out he slowly handed it to Melody.

Once in her possession she happened to just stare at the object, as if she were mildly fascinated with the red orb. After a few moments of thinking it over she extended her arm out and acted as if she were allowing Seigrein to eat it.

"Wait, why are you giving this to me? It's for you, so you should..."

"Just take it. I already had one, plus you need to eat at some point too."

Seigrein found her actions strange. No one had ever decided to give him something before, even if it had been miniscule. He slowly reached out for the apple and took it into his hands. He stared at it for a few moments, and then proceeded to take a bite out of it. This fruit had been a little bit sour, but mainly sweet, so he didn't mind the taste at all.

After he was done with his first bite he chewed and swallowed so he could talk. He looked right at Melody's face, and her expression hadn't changed one bit this entire time. He wondered what made he become like this, to lose all facial emotions and to be reduced to a state like this. He wondered if he could draw those emotions back out.
"Is there anything in particular you want to do besides eat or drink? You know, so you can enjoy yourself?"

"I'm afraid there is not."

With that Melody sat back down with her eyes closed, leaning against the tree she had awoken from. ​*
[Seigrein Senju/LT]
*
"Sorry, just you!"

Is what Cael had said before twisting himself out of the choke hold he had been held in. He seemed to activate something on his arm, and it sent some sort of windblast, propelling the enemy outside of the building. Seigrein quickly looked behind himself to notice that the woman hadn't moved an inch.

"We need to get her out of here. I'm guessing there's at least three or four more members nearby!"  

"Since it seems we're in agreement let's get out of here."

Cael grabbed the old lady and they quickly made their escape. Surprising to Seigrein she somehow was able to keep up with them. However as soon as Seigrein put a single foot out the door what seemed like a explosion occured. It blew off the front walls of the house away. While in smoke cover Seigrein looked around and could faintly see Cael and their client, unharmed. They however couldn't afford to waste time, who knew how many enemies there were here. Seigrein quickly jumped out of the smoke only to be shot through the arm with a katana sparked with lightning. It flung him until it reached the building across the street, where the sword jammed into the structures side, holding Seigrein's arm in place while his body slowly became paralyzed.


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2012)

???









​
The young girl's eyes fluttered open as she felt something heavy on her body, it took some time before the girl realized that people were around her. And that was when her eyes shot open and she crawled from under the dead body that was on her! The girl almost screamed out loud but something stopped her inside as she looked at the woman that was on top of the girl.

"W-what?" The young girl notice that the clothes she was wearing was covered in dirt and her eyes stung as if something was trying to make her cry as she looked at the dead body, "...Who is that?"

The young girl moved over to the dead body, touching it gently just in case she wasn't dead. The girl stroke the woman face, it was smooth and it was losing its warmth, some how the girl knew that this woman was just now dying.  The pain in her chest made her quake over as tears fell down from face, it felt as if dozens of tiny arrows shot at her heart in point blank range. 

"Why?" the girl asked as tears clouded her sight, "Why am I crying?!" 

Soon whimpers began to fall out of the girls mouth until it was a full out cry. The young girl knew nothing of what was going on, she just knew that her heart hurt so much! It was tearing apart inside as the faces of each one of the dead bodies came into sight. The girl cried as if she walked in to her whole family being murdered!

These feelings weren't stopping and soon the girl doubled over crouching over the woman who was on top of her body...

"Hey..." the girl said as she stroke the woman head, "Wake up..."

"Tell me..." the girl said as she shook the woman body, "Tell me why my heart hurts? Tell me who are you?"

It was no answer from the corpse leaving the girl confused and alone...No not alone... She was surrounded by corpses she had no knowledge of. The girl finally stopped crying as she heard footsteps nearing where she was at...

The girl didn't know what to do as a man approached her with a sword in his sheath. His eyes widen at the sight of a young girl with tears in her eyes, red from crying looking up at him like a lost puppy.  He neared her and she flinched, the first thing she did was block her face with her arms. She shiverd and shook, maybe he was the reason everyone around her was dead and she couldn't remember who she was...

....

Who was she?

With no movement from the men, the girl unblocked her vision to see the man taking his sheath off his waist and tossing the sword to the side. This made the girl cock her head, he was trying to make himself look less threatening but still. The mans eyes were like cold daggers cutting at the young girl...

"...What is your name?" he finally asked and that was when the young girl realize that even his words were like stab wounds

She looked at him for a minute but soon she turned away from him in shame, he made her feel like an idiot!

"...I don't know..." she finally said

The man looked at her as if wanting to know, "I just woke up..." The girl continued, "And..I..." the girl could feel the tears gathering in her eyes again

"...I just don't know!"

The young girl covered her face as she weeped out of confusing, disperation, sadness, and anger. She didn't know what she was going to do? Did she have family? Was that woman her family!? She had so many question but none of them were being answered! But soon the girl felt her body being lifted up into the air and soon as she wiped her tears away, she saw the man had took her bridal style..

"W-What are you doing!?" the young girl said in shock

"Yorinbu..." he said, the young girl soon realize that it was his name, "I am the clan leader of the Minamoto clan."

The girl looked up at him, her eyes widen but the warmth of the man relaxed her. Making her actually relax enough to actually lean in his chest, which had a heart beat that sounded like a drum. It soothed the young girl as she didn't say anything but soon realized that he was waiting for her to say something.

"...Can I..." she began as she blushed when he looked at her with those peicring eyes, "May I....Ask...For you to give me a name?" she asked as she looked up at him, giving him a warm smile...

"Yomi..." And that was all that he said...

Yomi smiled at the man and nodded, "Thank you..."

-Yomi Chapter One: Beginnings-​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 16, 2012)

_*Moa Motonashi, Ryoji Iver*y​__Self righteous pleasure​_
"Hahah-HAHAHAH.... HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHH!!!!!"

Breaking into a maniacal rage of laughter had this man finally achieved one of his most greatest interest, the blood eyes that his hand held, as if he was able to view a far more promising future. The future where a world that was consumed by an ever lasting amount of purity he deemed worthy, yes, YES! He could most certainly feel his ambition craw itself closer and closer, like a child who's learning his first steps, he could see this future he had in mind course through his fingers, through this spherical shaped... piece of treasure he held in it.

"hehheh.. HAHAHAH!!! I can't stop- I can't stop HAHAHAAH!!!"

A gasp of air had finally brought his to a calm, his eyes slight coursing towards Ryoji who once again stood from the earth beneath him, blood coursing through his body as he had a serious look in his mien, he was beaten, but his mouth moved as if to release the words that held his mouth, forcing the breath out of lungs he said.

"You're.... you're not getting out of here... alive."

"Yes, yes. Hate me the way you do., but you're already lost, boy. Unlike this light excuse for a trash can, your power... at the moment at least, couldn't even bring me to glimpse at you without acknowledging that you're just lesser and lesser than dirt itself. Hell, you're not even worth as toilet paper. HAHAHAH!!! No, no. Why should I waste my breath."

"What-what are you? There's no way this- thing can be human...."

Ryoji, who witnessed the young ally bleed to death on the earth, his emotions of anger and hatred once again fulled him to do something stupid. He rushed towards Mao, and started throwing an intense amount of swings, be it fists, kick, and other sorts of physical damaging attacks.

"Not this again. Is ever shinobi out there this predictable. Well, I better hurry, So I'll end this quickly."

Moa eyes gleamed. It a seconds notice Ryoji's barrage was brought to a halt. His body couldn't move, didn't react at all. Mao sly and death like glare looked upon him, like a lion looks upon his prey. Not even a smirk had been marked in his mien... what horrid sight.

"Look, I'm tired. Not of you , of course. But of you and this asshole's conviction to fight to the end. Can't you see you're out classed? Right, now you're a germ. Not only in size, but a pesky one at that compare to me. This... disgusting amount of resolve is such a turn off, I was having so much fun about a minute ago. Why did you have to ruin it"

He placed his hand on his chest as....

*-BOOOOOM - *

He was once again pushed, with immense strength. As if the wind itself was causing this. Unexplained amount of pain had manage it's way within his body as he could only spectate what would happen next... The man, mouth did not move any more, Ryoji's vision turned blank, hazing fist before disappearing completely in this foggy existence.

"Heh. Worthless, however you're clan's Keke-Genkai does look promising. I guess I'll let you live... for now. I have use for you, yet. But first." 

He turned to Ryuho who laid half dead on the floor. Placing the eye in his pocket his lifted the young man under his arm as small tornadoes formed behind him. Creating a powerful enough gust of wind to propel him towards the air. In seconds, his speed had increased from 1 to 100 and so on... 

_~~*~~ _​
Moments later.

The young man wounds were treated by a some specific amount of people. One looked like an animal, literally. A human-beast like creature who held a lollipop in her. Underground, in what seemed like a secluded base... This they held a young man in. Pods of human experiment that all looked like a specific boy... like Gackt to be more exact surrounded the area, an army of these... things. 

Kokonoe. 

This was this man called her- it.

"Well, did you add something to his socket? It's starting to disgust me to an uncomfortable end."

"Hold your horses you dimwitted little shit. I'm doing my best."



"Better watch your tongue before I rip it out of your mouth..."

"Better watch your manner before I turn you inside out."

He extended his fist towards her face, it looked like Mao was prepared to hit her directly on her face, but he stopped. Her hand, he held it and extended it as he placed the eye in her palm. 

"Take this to the research facility. I'll have my fun now."

Her brow raise and she left without a word. 

"Announce it. Project Viper will commence. Let us just wait for this young man to awaken. I want him to see everything."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue silently shook his head and Moro's halfhearted explanation. 

_What isn't she telling me...?_

She resolved to sail for a while, though considering the tough time she had before that was maybe a bit brash. Nue was just relieved that the river at least did not appear to be doing much. Worrying about it was proving to be exhausting, and his burns simply would not stop hurting.

"I'm tired..."


***​

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz~

"What?" Nue reluctantly opened his eyes. He felt exhausted and drained, but the incessant droning noise was simply too annoying to ignore. Not loud enough to be a racket, but not soft enough to dismiss. Rather than being loud it was like it came from everywhere, even inside Nue's head.

He lay still, simply analyzing the sound which was unlike anything he had ever heard. His inability to identify the noise just added on to his already irate state of mind at being unable to sleep even though he was tired. Putting aside the buzz which dominated what he could hear, his tactile sense alerted him to another oddity about his current state. He was lying on the ground. He could feel loose, crumbling sand beneath his palms, running between his fingers, feeling unusually cool.

The curiosity as to where he was finally pushed him to actually see with his already open eyes. The view he was presented with was a night sky, starless and black. Within his view was a moon, hanging full and low... almost too low. The strange visage only occupied Nue's mind for a moment before he looked from side to side. Apart from the black earth he was lying on, it seemed he was in a field of some kind. A field of tall gray grass which the moon above illuminated, giving the stalks a ghostly pale glow.

Nue groaned from exertion as he forced himself into a seated position. Despite his body feeling lazy and sore, Nue could not see any visible signs of injuries.

_Wasn't I injured? I was... what was I doing...?_

Nue couldn't remember. He had no idea what came before that led to him being here. Even as he pondered these things, the droning noise had continued unabated. Looking around himself now, it seemed to Nue as though even the grass was making the sound. He grimaced again, dragging himself to his feet amidst the field of grass which stood up to his shoulders in height.

As he steadied himself in his standing position, the droning noise suddenly stopped. The world became deathly quiet. This in itself gave Nue a bit of a fright. Nue looked around nervously, slowing panning his vision across the terrain. The field of grass seemed to go on for eternity. A gently swaying, glowing gray sea beneath a pitch black sky with an otherworldly moon. By instinct, Nue felt for his mask. He didn't have it. It was not even on his head as he sometimes tended to wear it. He began to tentatively pat himself down, searching for something, anything. 

There was nothing. All he had were the clothes on his back. A slight hint of panic began to rise in his heart. He had the dreadful feeling that something or someone was close by, watching him. He tried to move but it felt like his feet had become rooted to the spot, each one weighing 100 tonnes. 

_Dammit, dammit, dammit..._

Nue silent cursing was interrupted when he heard a soft clicking noise, somewhere in the grass. It was close somewhere, just out of his field of view.

"Hello? Who's there?" Nue ventured.

The instant he spoke, a swarm of locusts as vast and as endless as the surroundings, erupted forth from the grass. So numerous where the locust number, that the instant they took to the air, they blotted out the moon, plunging Nue's world into darkness.

Nue screamed. He clutched his head and shouted for all he was worth, try to hear something, anything other than that horrific droning noise that the flying locusts made. The noise of their wings consumed every sound in the world, even the sound of Nue's thoughts.

"LEAVE ME ALONE~!!!"


***​

"Leave me alo-aaarrrgh!" Nue leaped up from his nightmare, though his scream of torment quickly turned to a scream of pain. His burn wounds were back with a vengeance. Nue fell backwards on the bed, grimacing as his body contorted, trying to find some relief from the pain of destroyed flesh rubbing against bandages.

He had awoken in a bed, with only a wolf watching over him.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*He was a bit disappointed, she had said there was nothing he could do for her. But for some reason she didn't look bothered by him at all, so had she already been comfortable and relaxed, or was she just trying to rely on herself more so than others? Although what if by that statement she meant that no matter what he did she couldn't relax? What if someone was actively trying to hunt and kill her? He barley knew anything about this little girl, so how could he know what's going on through her mind.

He sighed and sat down right next to her. She kept her eyes closed but decided to turn her head, as if she hadn't been looking in the same direction that he had been in. He wondered as to why she was acting like this though. Even through a tough guy act she had to show a little compassion towards him. It seemed as if she was a light switch, constantly being turned on and off. He went to touch her shoulder as she quickly flicked his hand away as she yelled:

"Don't touch me!"

She proceeded to stand up and walk over towards a different tree, where she then laid back down and closed her eyes. Had she simply been tired, or was she thinking about something painful? Seigrein doubted he did anything to cause her any harm or dissatisfaction, so why had she reacted this way towards him? Maybe he had been trying to hard to forge a relationship with this little girl to quickly. But regardless that alone...

He stared back up towards the expansive blue sky. He knew that there had been others out there which survived, which gave him a thought he had forgotten about. He forgot about Kurai. He just left him out in the middle of nowhere. He felt bad but getting this girl safe had been a larger priority at the time, and thus it was best to leave him. Anyways he was older and probably stronger than this girl, he could probably take care of himself.

He then stood up and walked back towards the end of the cliff. He had seen this cliff before in one of his short trips out of the concealment box. He was traveling out of the Senju Clan area as to where he saw this giant mountain side. He knew he would be able to see the Senju Clan from this high up, but from where he was standing he couldn't find anything that remotely looked like the Senju Clan at all. In fact, where he thought it had been all he saw was craters and wasteland. Had it really been destroyed? It must of been; so he hadn't been transported to another land.

He quickly gripped his fist as he turned around and peered over towards Melody. So far he's only helped one single life form live. If he had been outside of the cage who knows if he could have saved others. Then again, who knows if he would have lived. Regardless his one and only goal at the moment would have to be to save this girl. He already put to much effort in for her just for her to wither up and die. He would protect her, even if she truly hated him, and would see this to the end.
​


----------



## River Song (Jan 16, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*
_?Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall,
Humpty Dumpty had a great fall.
All the king's horses and all the king's men
Couldn't put Humpty together again.? _​
Hikari sat on top of a building, her legs dangling over the side as she sang the children?s rhyme out loud, the off key tune resonating throughout the small village. After she had finished her performance she looked at what she held in her hand, it was a small boy. Hikari had hold of his ankle and was dangling him over the edge of the building. He was crying, begging her to put him down.

Hikari cocked her head at him. ?Okay Brat here?s the deal, if I get any snot on my hands from your incessant bleating, not only am I dropping you but I will get a good deal from the butcher from selling mystery meat to him. Got it.? She said giving the boy a grin, her face was covered in make-up that looked befitting or a clown and the crudely done lipstick only emphasised her maniacal visage.

?So Little boy, humpty dumpty had a great fall and they couldn?t put him back together again, I can?t understand why they wanted to, he was an egg after all, if it was me I would be having omelette for the rest of the month but I digress. I wonder what would happen if you had a great fall, do you think they would be able to put your body back together again.? She gave the boy a swift kick to the face, bursting his nose. ?Do you think your friends would get  day off from school if i killed you, wouldn?t that be nice for them. You should be a good friend and give them a day off.? She said cheerily, her feet clicking together, almost mimicking clapping. ?So do you want to be a good friend?? she said looking sat the boy, he shook his head admist the blood that was running down his face.

?So you don?t want to be a good friend, well that makes you a bad person. I don?t like bad people? she said with a frown.  ?Bye? she said waving at him with her free hand before she let go and watch the poor boy fall to the ground with a sickening crack.

?Well wasn?t that a fun game!?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 16, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I agree to every term you set down for me and my friend to stay here for awhile and attend to a pow wow with the natives as ell." "Then you can stay here as long as you want then, just respect everything that is on our land" Tomo said. Moro nods as the lady know Moro already had respect for animals and a bond to not break with the wolves. Moro heard a scream then a loud howl from her wolf. "I be back in a moment to help my friend, he is in serious in pain." "You find kimono s and yukatas in the closet" Tomo said. Moro heard her as she ran up stairs to the room Nue was in. She pulled off Nue's bandages at a slow paced with out riooing the rest of his skn off.

She went to the bathroom as she found more medical supplies. She grabbed everything that was in the medical cabin. Her wp;f looked at the bottles. The wolf picked up the oitment for cooling burns. Before Moro could treat Nue she had to calm him down. Moro took off her tube top and bandages to her breasts. she held Nue head in the creast of her breasts. "Breath in then out, calmly, nothing is going to hurt you. You are safe with me. Just keep breathing, it is going to sting like a bee, you have to keep breathing to keep calm." Her wolf was thinking you are blushing like mad Moro with a guy face against your breasts. She open the bottle knowing this lotion was going to sting putr would cure the infection in the wounds. Before she bandage Nue's wounds, but a lotion that would soothe the burning senation to the skin and would not irrtate him as much.

Moro finally bandage his wounds as she went into the closet to get a yukata and help Nue into one that would not irtate his skin. She had a feeling he was naked as she had to check his whole body for wounds. Her wolf was thinking he had some nice underwear. "I don't carry candy for the wounded, only sweet lips.' she kissed him on the cheek. She scooted away as Nue could get comfortable in the bed. Her wolf jumped off the bed to lay on the floor. "What was your nightmare about, you don't have to share if you don't want to talk about?" She put a kimono on to hids her naked breasts as she looker at him with blind blue eyes as she was still blushing from a few moments ago healing Nue.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2012)

*Rokuto Aosuki*


Jessicα said:


> *
> 
> [Erza Hozuki]
> 
> ...


*

Rokuto noticed the familiar smell intruding in the mountain, and got away from the young Aosuki as soon as he saw Erza arriving to where the funeral was going on. She approached him saying that she had something to talk with him now as an ally. The man nodded and started to walk away with the red-haired woman not without saying some last words to his disciple" Be strong, kid "he said and with that both clan leaders left the place where the bodies of the passed away Aosuki clan members were resting.

Rokuto led Erza to a more private place, actually the piece of land where his house was before." i think i have an idea of what you came here for but better hear it from you mouth "he said calmly and looking at the Hozuki " In all honesty due to the situation I could not careless about the Uchiha right now but they still have things to pay for, right? let?s hear what you have to say, Erza " he said trying to be as honest as possible implying beforehand that if she gets any help from him it would be him alone and not the rest of the clan.​*


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2012)

*Shell*
MISSION END l *MRS. PEARL

*Mrs. Pearl quickly complied with Shell's angry request, slapping the notes down in Shell's left hand like a drug deal. The ebony-haired Princess managed a stretched fake smile for the obese woman before storming out of her house.

"Don't think I'll be hiring you again!" The woman squealed like a hungry pig before slamming the door shut on Regnum, who was already a good 10 meters away from the house when she did.

"Thank god!" She cried out in relief, slipping her well-earned cash into her pouch. "Finally I'm free of this fucking mission! Time to upgrade already."

Shell walked for around half an hour down the winding path through the forests and plains, heading for a certain village where a certain missions bureau has been handing out certain missions - and she was hungry for another. Once at the quaint village, Shell walked past all the shops and stalls trying to advertise their goods to get straight to her destination. The blunt teenager didn't even bother to knock and instead walked straight in, slapping down the mission slip from before on the table.

"Mission complete. You should be grateful I didn't end her," Shell quipped as the 'Mission Man' as everyone boringly called him took the note and handed her over another. 

"Get a rest already Shell. This one can't be done for at least a couple days," He explained, handing her a new mission. She couldn't help but smirk at the man's sudden compassion. 

"Who knew you could be so caring?" She laughed, tucking the details of the mission neatly in the same pouch she used to carry almost _everything._ "I'll let loose for now, but tommorow I'm up and out early. I need the money."

"Fine, just don't overwork yourself," the cleric warned before going back to his business writing in scrolls. Shell scoffed a little before heading out of the shop.

- MISSION END - ​
- - - - - - - - 

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY*












A flash of blue, then nothing.

Cael could feel that he was still clutching on to the hand of Miss. Yomikazu, but the company of Seigrein was gone.

"Seigrein? _*SEIGREIN!!?*_" He yelled at the top of his lungs between bouts of gagging as his eyes searched desperately for his partner. The thick smoke soon cleared and his very partner could be seen locked in his own crater on the wall of a building, bleeding and sparking with lightning. They'd been jumped by the enemy - probably a ravager. 

This was when things got difficult. Cael had to keep Miss. Yomikazu covered while also going to assist Seigrein. He had an idea in his mind, but it was crazy if anything. There was no other choice however.

"I'm sorry to do this ma'am!" He began, lifting up Miss. Yomikazu to carry her in his arms. He drew his sword in his right hand while holding the light woman in his left. His collection of tags were sitting on the tip of his tongue as his eyes darted between the two enemies flanking his sides.

"Just hand her over kid. Come on, game's over. I'm not even joking," the Synergist on the left uttered, waiting casually with his arm on his waist and a blade in his left palm. The one of the right was a female, and was simply waiting for Cael to make a move with a mischievous smirk. 

"Don't bother pleading!" The much sharper side of Cael growled, lunging towards the female who stood between him and Seigrein. The Nasaki used his tongue to push a tag out into the air, catching it on his blade as he leapt into the air. A small hurricane was left where he jumped, but this girl wasn't having any of it.

"Water Release: Water Dragon Technique!" After she'd flipped through the seals, the dragon errupted from her small mouth to come tearing past the wind towards Cael. The teenager was bouncing off buildings and trees to avoid this dragon, all while carrying their objective in his arms. Seigrein wasn't too far now, only a few centimeters.

"Didn't I tell you already?" The other male member questioned with a tired sigh as he followed after Cael with a small blade in his hand. 

"Didn't I tell _*YOU!?*_" He growled, dragging his sword against the building they passed. The extra cutting power from the tag cut a pillar, causing the weakly-supported building to collapse straight on his pursuer.

Cael landed next to Seigrein and immediately put Miss. Yomikazu down next to Seigrein before attempting to yank the sword out.

"Can one of you keep me covered!?"​


----------



## River Song (Jan 16, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

_Bloodrops on bodies and stab wounds on kiddies 
Bright blood stained metal and warm tortured corpses
White linen body bags tied up with strings
These are a few of my favourite things!_​
Hikari walked along the dusty path, belting her song out at the top of her voice. She was in quite a good mood. She had dropped the bratty little kid and she could see the blood pour out as his head hit the ground, luckily it was quite a quiet town so no-one had noticed the body until she was long gone.

Now she almost skipped through the forest, her pig taisl bouncing up and down. She never understood why people were sad, it was pointless really, if something bad happens just go with it, and maybe kill the bastard who caused it but don’t feel sad. Being sad was useless, it wasn’t fun, it wasn’t useful. It was pointless, and Hikari didn’t like pointless things. That’s the reason the boy had to die, he was moping, and it wasn’t even a justifiable excuse, it was some bull crap like his mother dieing. Hikari’s mother died and she didn’t bat an eyelash, admittedly it was at Hikari’s hands but that shouldn’t matter, so that’s why the boy had to die.

Hikari sighed, straightening up her hair, there was no use getting angry at the boy now he was dead.  Yes he was dead, she liked the word dead. She also liked the word disembowel, it was such a graphic word.

So now she continued on, her former tune now replaced with the shouts threatening people with disembowelment in different over the top voices.


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE CUTEST FORMS OF DECEPTION
*
It had been roughly an hour since Shell turned in the finished mission and now she was walking through the dense forest surrounding the quaint little village. It was going rather peaceful actually until she bumped into a certain girl.

This 'girl' had childish pigtails and makeup that would put the worst models to shame. Her skirt... Hell, what skirt? It looked like a thick belt if anything. Shell was mortified at the sight she saw, but slowly began to smile. This wasn't the smile she made when laughing at someone or a situation.

This was a smile of personal delight.

"Oi, you with the fluffy pigtails," She called out, noticing the faint trail of blood behind her. "Been hunting around here? I should tell you the elderly folk don't take too kindly to that~"


----------



## River Song (Jan 16, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

"Oi, you with the fluffy pigtails," Shell called out, noticing the faint trail of blood behind her. "Been hunting around here? I should tell you the elderly folk don't take too kindly to that~"

Hikari turned around to look at her pursuer, it was a girl who looked abit younger than her, but then again you should never judge someone by their appearance. She looked at the girl and sauntered over to her, Hikari?s hips swaying as a grin formed on her face. She stopped when she was right in front of shell, her face centimetres away from the other girls.

She bent towards Shell ?Well the elders can go impale their rectums on 50 ft poles for all I care.? She said putting on a posh voice and tapping Shell?s nose as if reprimanding her. ?Well what are you doing here, did the village send you after me.? She said putting her hands on her hips and giving Shell a glance.

Suddenly he features shifted to those of remorse as she started to play with her hands ?I?m so sorry officer, it was just an experiment. I was finding out what happened if you hurled a six year old off a building.? She said looking as if she was about to cry before she looked at Shell and burst into a giggling fit.

?So who are you actually, sorry where are my manners I am Hikari Gomon.? She said extending her blood soaked glove for a handshake.


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE CUTEST FORMS OF DECEPTION*

She had to laugh.

It wasn't a wild cackle of mischief or a subtle one. It was a light-hearted giggle that was bordering on British sarcasm. Hikari Gomon as this childish woman named herself held out her blood-soaked hand for a handshake, just after possibly admitting to pushing a six year old off a building.

"First of all," Shell began, nudging Hikari's hand gently away. "If I was to be sent here to eliminate you - touch wood for your sake it doesn't happen! - then I'd already be walking back with your head skewered on my blade. A perfect headshot that would've been painted live as it happened."

Now shaking Hikari's hand with a smug grin, Shell continued on. "My name's Shell. It's nice to meet you actually as I see you as a much more childish version of myself. Your personality sounds extreme but I have to say that your appearance just isn't cutting it."


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Smiling now he approached Melody as he said:

"Hey, no need to be like that; can't we just get along?"​Is what Seigrein had decided to ask. Melody kept her eyes closed shut, but she had a change of expression on her face. Instead of her usual, bland look, she had one that looked either as if she were thinking, or if she were a bit frustrated. Regardless Seigrein wondered if he had done anything to offend her. Quickly, right before she spoke her eyes sprang wide:

"You know...why are you doing this for me? Why do you care so much for me? You are making no sense what so ever! We just met, and yes I'm grateful you saved my life, but you don't need to go to this extent. I can survive on my own just fine. So why...why won't you abandon me like everyone else has!"​
Seigrein simply smiled as he stated:

"I'm not quite sure, but I guess I can relate to you a bit. You said earlier that all of your family is gone and dead right? You have no where else to go correct? Well since I've been neglected most of my life I guess I can relate. That's why I can't but want to be around and help you, whether you want it or not. Like I said earlier, I'm not going to abandon you, I'll make sure to protect you no matter what. So don't feel as if I'm like everyone else. I'm not going to die and leave you, so don't go running anymore. I'm here if you need me."​
She shut her eyes rather quickly and tried tightened her hands. She looked towards the grassy floor as she held in what seemed like sobs. After a few minutes she opened her eyes slowly and looked back up at Seigrein, which he had the same expression on his face as before.

"But...it's impossible to keep a promise like that! Everyone has to die at some point, and eventually we'll both die! What if you die before me? All these promises can only be lies!"

"Then I guess all you can do is believe in me, if promises are lies. I'll make sure that no matter what I won't die and leave you alone, for your sake, not mine. Human resolve becomes that much stronger if it's for another person rather than for ones self. So come on, let's get along okay?"​
Melody stayed quiet for only a few seconds, and then merely nodded as she softly spoke:

"Okay..."
​*[Seigrein Senju/LT]*

"Seigrein? _*SEIGREIN!!?*_"

Is what Seigrein could hear as he had been pinned to the wall. He wanted to scream back but he couldn't find the energy to do so, it felt as if his entire left side was going numb. Suddenly he observed Cael coming out of the smoke with the woman in one hand, while a sword in the other. He was charging at the enemies as they said:

"Just hand her over kid. Come on, game's over. I'm not even joking,"

Cael didn't seem to care about what the man said, he just kept going as he commented:
 
"Don't bother pleading!" 

Cael lunged towards the woman and technically Seigrein. He used his sword to deflect a attack and left what appeared to be a hurricane in the way. However the woman quickly responded with:

"Water Release: Water Dragon Technique!" 

Cael dodged the dragon that had emerged from her mouth by jumping around and off of buildings. Finally he had reached Seigrein as a enemy said:

"Didn't I tell you already?" 

Cael angrily responded with:

"Didn't I tell _*YOU!?*_" 

Cael started to cut the building, eventually reaching a pillar, which had been supporting the entire thing. It quickly fell on their pursuor as Cael landed next to Seigrein. He set the old woman down and tried to take the sword out.

"Can one of you keep me covered!?"

Is what Cael asked. Seigrein grunted as the sword was finally thursted out of his arm. He grabbed the wound as he commented:

"I can attempt to, but I'm not sure how well I'll do. Just try to get her out of here for now and if I manage to defeat these guys then we'll regroup."

Seigrein proceeded to jump onto the nearest rooftop as he could see a woman standing there. She had been part of the ambush earlier, but where was the other one? Was he really crushed by the buildings?

"Water Release: Water Pistol Technique!"

Water quickly bubbled from where she stood, and from it shot into the air ten small water like bullets. Continuously more and more appeared and finally, they were shot towards Seigrein. He avoided them to the best of his ability but with a wounded arm it was a bit hard. As he was jumping around he found a flag pole near the next roof top. Quickly he ran towards the rooftop as the water bullets were being shot at him.

He made the jump and as he landed he rolled. He bounced off the roof and managed to use the flagpole as a foothold. Jumping towards the woman he was being quite linear, which had been an advantage to the woman. She quickly shot three water balls towards him, and the first two missed. However the third one managed to land through Seigrein's leg. The pain was intense as it ripped through skin, bone, muscle, and tissue but he endured it as he continued to fall towards the women.

He angled his arm back and she saw what he was trying to attempt. She quickly weaved more handseals, but she wasn't quick enough to deploy the following jutsu. Using the weight of his falling body Seigrein punched her straight in the face with all his strength, sending her off of the rooftop, leaving her to at least be knocked out.

Seigrein was already exhausted, but even though the battles have been short he's already suffered wounds to his left arm and his right leg. He didn't know how useful he would be in combat, or if he would even be useful. But then another thought entered his mind, where was the other man?


*[Erza Hozuki]*

"I think i have an idea of what you came here for but better hear it from you mouth. In all honesty due to the situation I could careless about the Uchiha right now but they still have things to pay for, right? lets hear what you have to say, Erza." 

She simply scoffed at his lack of care for those that were killed by the Uchiha. Or maybe it was because of the major deaths that surrounded the Aosuki's during the meteorite attacks? Regardless she was glad he still at least wanted _some _sort of revenge.

"Well I guess you could say you were right. The Uchiha betrayed me; they didn't protect my clan when it counted the most, and now they're _all _dead. Even after I signed that unfair agreement with the Uchiha they still weren't able to fulfill their duty. I want to instill fear inside their hearts, and to slowly torture them until they fully realize the weight of their actions. Once they realize what they've done I want to exterminate every single last one of those retched Uchiha brats. They deserve nothing less for what they've done."

She calmed herself down for a moment and didn't speak. She didn't want to sound to fierce infront of Rokuto; if she were then he may not agree to the deal she was about to present.

"I however know I can't do the entire job myself. So, want to help me get revenge on that clan that we both hate?"


----------



## Narancia (Jan 16, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> "Ketsueki"
> 
> 
> Ketsueki watched as his needle attack reverted back after hitting this weird weapon. "hmm interesting weapon AHAHAHAHAHA!!" then suddenly he seen a bunch of kunai come towards him. Ketsueki just yawned.
> ...



Yuuki

The blood was tossed at him at speeds that exceeded that of a kunai. This was going to be a bit more complicated then normal. Ouroboros began to spin like a powerful Fuuton jutsu around Yuuki's body. He raised his hands in defense leaving his hands to protect his face and upper body. As the barrage of needles came upon him. 

Ouroboros was able to counter some but allot made it through his defensive spin. The blood needles slicing at him and others piercing into the flesh on his arms some on his stomach and others around his legs. The wounds near his stomach were superficial at best but the others still caused some bleeding. 

" Damn....I didn't expect trash to get the better of me.....but I still have the upper hand in this one! "

Yuuki created a one handed seal as his other hand was now bleeding profusely. With the best of his abilities he managed to create a current of chakra to his hands to begin the hypnotic illusion.

" Hateshinai Fogu Enro!!! (Endless Fog Journey) "

Not sure if the jutsu connected or not yuuki was ready to push upon a strategic retreat from the situation at best. His pride wasn't shaken but cemented in the fact he would now utterly destroy the boy and leave nothing left to be consumed by the snakes.


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2012)

*Shell LT*
MISSION l *NATURE'S CALL

*


			
				Shell's Mission said:
			
		

> *WHEN THE EARTH RINGS*
> *Client:* Yoko So-Hyeung
> *Rank:* C
> *Description:* Hello, my name is Yoko So-Hyeung, but you can of course just call me Yoko. I have a certain problem on my hands... There's a cave just a little east of here called the Yofishi Hari. Goodness knows what it means, but there's been reports of a strange creature called the Changeling hanging around there that's been haunting the cave, scaring off any backpackers and travelers. If you could get rid of it, I'll be sure to reward you.
> *Reward:* 30,000 Ryo each l 20 + 2p



Another day, another mission. Just another part of Shell's life that she'll probably get, but what she reaps of the reward will never be lost. As she walked along the dirt path heading for the usual village, there was a small note stuck at the bottom of the mission slip that disturbed her.




> _You are to meet your partner for this mission near the Hiyokasi Vegetable Stall at 8am sharp. His name's Yuuki. - 'Mission Man'_



"You _wicked _fox!" She muttered to herself as her eyes read the same sentence over and over to herself. "Trust _you_ to dump me with a partner. We'll find out if this will get you a beating or a smile MM."

Despite looking like a girl with mental health issues talking to herself, she carried along the path to eventually come to the modest gates to the village. Shell flashed the mission slip which was sealed with the mark of MM to the lone guard before heading inside.

_'Right, now to find the Haiyocosi Vegetable Stall... Or something like that,'_ She repeated to herself as she brushed past the endless flow of busy villagers, heading straight for the small market center. Once there, there was a certain stall that stood out to her. It had it's usual striped canopy protecting it from the striking rays of the sun, but it also had a tall, cheery looking man manning it and a great huge sign in neon lights reading _'Hiyokasi's FINEST Vegetable Stall! Get your bargains today!'_

After confirming the stall to herself, Shell then leaned against the wall next to the stall, waiting patiently for her partner to arrive.

- - - - - - - -

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY

*








​*
*Cael couldn't even protest against Seigrein's suicidal tactics. The young adult planned to hold them off all by himself while Cael escaped with Yomikazu. There was a large part of him wanting to just leave the woman and go rescue Seigrein, but he had no choice. More people would probably care if Yomikazu died compared to either Cael or Seigrein.

"I'm sorry... _I'm sorry Seigrein..._" He mumbled to himself, picking up Yomikazu in his arms again followed by his sword. "This is such fu-"

"Go."

Cael was jumped by the faint, sweet voice that felt like the whisper of a voice in his mind. He looked down and realised it was Miss. Yomikazu who had spoken just then.

"Go and rescue your friend Cael," She began, flashing him a reassuring smile. "I'm at the end of my life. He is just beginning. Go and rescue him. I'll be fine."

"I-I can't!" Cael protested, not letting go of Yomikazu. "If I go, they'll go after you and it'll just fail! You're our prior-"

"I'll be fine. I was a spectactular ninja in my prime afterall! You think I still haven't got it?" She smirked, releasing herself from Cael. She gave her back a stretch and a crack before stretching her palms out. The Nasaki was still watching in surprise. 

"A-Are you sure? I can-"

"_*GO ALREADY!!*_" 

"Okay, thank you! I'll be right back, I swear!" Cael gave his word before jumping up high to the buildings. He made his way over to Seigrein, making an entrace with a drop kick straight in the face of the woman that was jumping back up the building. Once she was knocked back down for the second time, Cael went to give his partner a hand.

"You alright mate? We need to hurry to check on Miss Yomikazu---"

"Forgotten about me have you?"

Cael was stunned to hear that once relaxed voice from before. His head slowly turned around to see the guy he crushed under that building covered in dirty, cuts, bruises, rubble - the lot. The one thing that stood out was his cracked smile.

"Usually I'm quite the calm person," He began, unwrapping the white bandages tight around his fists. Once they were dropped, he took out a single kunai and aimed it at Cael like a dart. "But when you try shit like that, it rubs me the wrong fucking way."

"You're delusional. Your friends have been defeated, and we won't allow you to lay a hand on Yomikazu!" The Nasaki retaliated, glancing over at the woman in question who seemed to have cast a sort of defensive shield.

"Don't get too cocky now mate! You ain't seen what I can do, have you?" He taunted with the smuggest grin on his face. He cracked his neck a little before taking a closer aim with the kunai. Cael could tell this guy was playing with shit in his eyes and he wasn't going to listen to much more of this.

"Just get out of the way already and we'll be do-"

_**PTCH**_​
The subtle sound of flesh being punctured tore through Cael's ears like an irritating bell. He blinked a few times to see the man was still staring at him with that smug grin, but the kunai was gone. Within less than a second, it had already shot straight through him and was impaled in the building behind.

"W-What the hell was _that!?_" He choked, collapsing to the ground in pain. It had gone straight through his shoulder, missing his heart by just centimeters.

"A warning. You haven't seen my full powers yet, and I don't think neither of you do. GIVE. UP."
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2012)

*Takashi / Rokuto*

" Takashi...Kiara is dead "the words spoken by Rokuto kept echoing in his mind in instant the man finished his sentence, he froze in place as his surroundings disappeared completely from his sight, he was alone just hearing those words once and another not even noticing the arrival of the Hosuki clan leader nor the fact that his master left with her speaking some words at him before leaving. She was dead, when he arrived and didn?t see her in the middle of the group he knew something like that had happened but his mind immediately blocked the thought of such a tragedy until his godfather told him the truth face to face. Kiara Aosuki was dead.

The strength of his legs abandoned him forcing the boy to kneel still spacing out while the other six people placed their eyes on him. In his mind hundreds of thoughts passed, many memories of the time he spent with her, many plans he had to spend some time with her, the most important out of all the things he could remember was the moment he swore in front of the grave of his parents that he would protect her no matter what.

Suddenly he saw himself in a pitch dark place although he was able to see his body perfectly._" Where am I? "_he said though there was no response." She is dead "a voice similar to his own said with a playful tone" Kishishishi, she is dead "the voice said again after giggling, it was making fun of him although somehow Takashi noticed a feeling of bitterness in its words." Isn?t it fun!? We screwed it up! no....Ya screwed it up!! "the voice talked again. Suddenly in front of him a figure made of light appeared, the silhouette was just like him but as the light started to fade away he noticed that it wasn?t just a similarity indeed it was he, himself, who was speaking. Like a mirror placed in front of him, a blue haired kid with the same appearance of Takashi showed up the only difference was that his eyes were completely red and had many rings in them giving this new Takashi a psycho look." It was yer fuckin?fault " his copy stated at last with an angry tone.
-------------------------------------------


Jessicα said:


> *[Erza Hozuki]*
> 
> "I think i have an idea of what you came here for but better hear it from you mouth. In all honesty due to the situation I could careless about the Uchiha right now but they still have things to pay for, right? let?s hear what you have to say, Erza."
> 
> ...



Rokuto did not think it twice before giving an answer, he knew perfectly that not all of his people were killed by the meteorites and that the Uchiha had the blame on them for such events. " I accept although you must know that the only one helping you will be I alone, those guys doesn?t need to risk their lives for a while now "he said clearly referring to the few members of his clan that were still alive.

" Also as a condition I would like you to tell me about any suspicious thing you know about the other clans if you were to have some info....I don?t have any proof but I have a feeling that meteorite rain back there was not something normal at all "he said having suspicions of the catastrophe not being something natural, it was just too accurate to be a simple twist of fate.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*"So, I'll ask again. Is there anything in particular you want to do?"

"Well...if I had to say honestly, no there isn't. I just want you to survive; I don't want you or I to die like all the others have around me. That's why...that's why I wanted you to leave me alone! It seems as if everyone around me always dies ever since I opened _that..."_

"But like I said, I'm not going to die anytime soon, so how about we just go try and find something fun to do."

"Don't you get what I'm saying! I don't want you to die! You've been so nice to me so far, but if one of us are going to die first then it's surly going to be you! That _thing _had some strange power! Once I opened it I became cursed, that's a true fact! If you stay around me you'll just end up like the rest of my family! So please, if you know what's good for you then you'll heed my warning before it's to late."

"Well, I'm not entirely sure about all this curse stuff, however I'm not going to die for your sake. So I'll prove you wrong. You aren't cursed, you're a lovely girl that deserves some happiness as well. I do hope we have a great time together, Melody."
​
Melody slowly shut her eyes as she thought:

_"But...I am cursed...Hopefully I'm wrong about these killings though. I don't want you to die."_
​_
_She slowly stood up and stretched her body. Opening her eyes she commented:

"Fine then, if you're so insistent then let's go walk around. I still need to get something to drink and I'm tired after all this arguing."

"All right, I saw a small stream of water leading down hill a little ways down. From there we can get you something to drink, okay?"

"As long as the water isn't absolutely filthy I'll be fine with whatever."
 
"Really? I thought you may have been more picky. But then again you're extremely quiet, so maybe you really don't have a preference. Then again, I'm usually extremely quiet so I guess I can relate."

"You're extremely quiet? I would have never guessed..."

"Well you're the one making me talk so much since you rarely ever do so yourself! The people I usually am partnered with are loud mouths so I don't really say anything at all, but you're quite the opposite Melody."

Melody didn't respond after that, as she finally saw the small stream of water insight. She quickly ran over towards it, and to her surprise it had been almost crystal clean. Before she had decided to scope some into her hands she said back to Seigrein:
​
"Earlier you said you had been discriminated against your entire life, and that almost no one enjoyed your company. If that's true, why are you acting so happy going all the time?"

Seigrein didn't notice it himself until it was mentioned, but up until he met her he had been rather quiet and sad, only looked for the objective. But after he met this girl he only wanted to make her happy, and in result made him happier? Was this a positive effect on him? Was it truly because of this little girl?

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*He was in disbelief as he saw a hand rise up from the other side of the building. Had she not been knocked out? He used the remainder of his physical strength in that punch. If that hadn't been enough then... 

Suddenly as she climbed up the building Seigrein saw Cael fly past him as he went ahead and kicked the woman in the face. It sent her flying again, and hopefully this time for good. Seigrein started to breath heavily as for when Cael said:

"You alright mate? We need to hurry to check on Miss Yomikazu---"

However a voice suddenly spoke:

"Forgotten about me have you?"

Seigrein suspected the man was still around somewhere, but he didn't expect him to be rising from the ruble, who was this guy?

"Usually I'm quite the calm person, But when you try shit like that, it rubs me the wrong fucking way."

He said as he unwrapped bandages around his face. He proceeded to point a kunai towards Cael as he said:

"You're delusional. Your friends have been defeated, and we won't allow you to lay a hand on Yomikazu!" 

The man quickly yelled back:

"Don't get too cocky now mate! You ain't seen what I can do, have you?" 

"Just get out of the way already and we'll be do-"

_**PTCH**_
​
That retched sound could be heard as Seigrein saw the kunai fly at amazing speeds straight through Cael's shoulders. He was utterly shocked in this situation. Had this been how he was hit by that katana earlier?

"W-What the hell was _that!?_" 

Cael had said as he collapsed to the ground. The man with a smile on his face said arrogantly:

"A warning. You haven't seen my full powers yet, and I don't think neither of you do. GIVE. UP." 

Seigrein's fists tightened as a reddish turquoise aura started to form around him. His teeth seemed to become canine like, his nails grew, and his eyes turned into a red iris with a black sclera. His wounds didn't seem to hurt any longer, and in fact, all he could think about was hurting this man.

Unlike the last time however, he wasn't completely lost in the rage, he could still keep his state of mind. The man pulled out another kunai as he said:

"I guess you brats will never learn."
​
He said as he fixated it towards Seigrein's heart. However before he could fire the kunai Seigrein let out a large yell, which turned into a shock wave, blowing away the kunai from the mans hand. He jumped from the building straight at the man, with the intent to kill him. The man hopped back before the impact, to avoid any damage, however to where he was just standing the ruble turned into dust from Seigrein's punch.

"It seems as if I'll actually have to try now, with whatever this new power is."

Seigrein charged at the man again as he pulled out a katana this time. He pointed it towards Seigrein, but Seigrein knew what was coming next. He jumped towards to the side and suddenly the katana vanished. Seigrein smiled as he roared:

"You say you're strong, but that technique is so simple that once you know what it does you can dodge i---"

However right before he could finish his sentence he could feel something pierce him from behind himself. The sword stabbed straight through the middle of his chest. Even with the chakra cloak he knew he wasn't powerful enough. He collapsed onto the ground as his vision became blurry. The only thing he could hear now had been:
_*
"You worthless piece of trash!"*_

*[Erza Hozuki]

*" I accept although you must know that the only one  helping you will be I alone, those guys doesn?t need to risk their  lives for a while now. Also as a condition I would like you to tell me  about any suspicious thing you know about the other clans if you were to  have some info....I don?t have any proof but I have a feeling that  meteorite rain back there was not something normal at all "

She smiled as she simply replied with: 

 "I can understand, don't want to risk any more of the lives that have already been lost. Also as for the meteorite attack, I'm not entirely sure. I don't think that something like that can be just a natural desastor, but then again, how can any man do that? The only one that could possibly have done that was the Sage of the Six Paths, but he's been dead for almost a century now...But then again, it told us that we were being too hate driven, and the Sage wanted peace...Is this a coincidence? Well regardless, say it is the Sage, we wouldn't be able to stand up to him, so maybe it's best to dismiss those type of thoughts out of our minds."

 ​


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY

*Cael was sitting next to an air vent on the top of the building, trying to tend to his potentially fatal wound with limited medical knowledge when a particular sight flashed his eyes. It was a bright red aura, but one that was not a bright vermillion ; it had a hint of turqouise in it too. The most shocking thing was Seigrein's change in appearance - he took on much more animalistic features such as fangs and the growth of claws. The average Nasaki was bewildered by this sudden change in behaviour.

Just where on earth had this come from?

"_S-Seigrein?_" He mumbled quietly as the two engaged in a quick battle, eventually ending abruptly in Seigrein being impaled on a blade that moved at speeds faster than the eye can track. This angered Cael even more. The thought - no, the sight of such a bastard thinking he could kick around people like this was sickening. It brought a foul feeling to his stomach, one that he wanted to empty out and the only way to do this was by gliding this bastard's face beautifully across a brick wall.

Letting out a wild cry of battle, Cael charged straight for the man. The wound still fresh on his shoulder, he had no care for this and pushed himself off the building with the man. It seemed suicidal, but it was to give Seigrein a chance to recover. 

"Get off me you little cunt!" The man growled, swiping his hand in a fashion strangely similar to Cael's style of technique. The difference is that within a blink of an eye, Cael was staring down the dirt of the ground while the Synergist was running straight towards Miss Yomikazu. The Nasaki wasn't sure how Seigrein was doing, but he felt like after being teleported straight into the ground with this wound... He just didn't feel like it. His body didn't want to move. He was telling his arms to help himself up. He was telling his legs to get the hell up already, but nothing was responding. 

"Shit..."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 16, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery & Celsius*
*Arc*
_Unwavering Resolve_









​
The young ninja stood among the carnage, a battle field filled with blood that stained the once lush forest. A astonishing amount of ninja were crippled on the earth, the very earth that wreaked of disaster. Ryoji... weakened by his condition- his pouch rattled with the sounds of the pills he managed to take out of the Medical center he was held, the would stabilize his condition greatly, but still it wouldn't cure it so he decided to head to the only person he knew might attempt to cure him... the very mad man that held Ryuho Uchiha captive in his grasps. 

His steps were firm as he walked down a long path that seemed to lead somewhere... underground. Biting his finger tip, blood started to coursed through the created wound the moment he did his steps became faster... fiercer. He gleam in his eyes demonstrated a hidden resolve, and a hidden fear. Yet the unwavering amount of anger he held in his heart- in his soul. It deleted, erased, vanished all residual amount of doubt within him. 

He slammed his fist towards the earth as his lips mouthed the words.

"Summoning Jutsu"

Continuing his steps forwards a poof of smoke had lifted from the seal that had been marked on the earth. A woman came out, her mien just as serious as Ryoji's. Their Aura emanated courage. The summon and the master walked side by side as he exchanged glances and said.

"Ryoji remember your current condition, don't strain yourself too far."

"I know my limits Celsius. I will defeat this unwanted illness that has been placed in me. Simple as I obtained it, I will be rid of it."


"I understand. Take the back then."

"You'll take the lead then. Don't Fail me now Celsius."

"Right"












Ryoji formed a few hand seals and started to emanate chakara in his hands. A smirked placed itself on Celsius lips. Her feet quickly rushed forwards. A man that held a sword suddenly came out of no where. A bow had forged itself on Ryoji's hand as he created an arrow. The man swung his sword expectantly.  Ryoji's had quickly moved, shooting the arrow towards the middle of his eyes, the moment he witnessed this his swords tuned and slashed the arrow. However Celsius was underneath him, slamming a full powered hit towards his stomach she managed to send the man before them hurling towards the air.

Ryoji calming as he was lifted the side of his mouth as he formed yet another arrow and shot it towards his stomach. In seconds, the man had been pierced by this icy arrow that had been made through Ryoji's chakara. Their eyes burned bright with the intention of obtaining the salvation that they been searching for... a cure.

Swinging her fists and her feet elegantly and as the incoming weak ninja feel before their slight might. They continued through this cave underground. 

Ryoji continued walking towards the end, defeating any fodder that neared his path. Until he came to an abrupt stop. A man stood before him, hand in his pockets and eyes without an ounce sanity within their gleam. 

"Well, You've come to me. I guess I was right in calling you persistent."

"You are so dead."


----------



## Narancia (Jan 16, 2012)

Yuuki LT 



			
				Yuuki's Mission said:
			
		

> *WHEN THE EARTH RINGS*
> *Client:* Yoko So-Hyeung
> *Rank:* C
> *Description:* Hello, my name is Yoko So-Hyeung, but you can of  course just call me Yoko. I have a certain problem on my hands...  There's a cave just a little east of here called the Yofishi Hari.  Goodness knows what it means, but there's been reports of a strange  creature called the Changeling hanging around there that's been haunting  the cave, scaring off any backpackers and travelers. If you could get  rid of it, I'll be sure to reward you.
> *Reward:* 30,000 Ryo each l 20 + 2p



After a long day of travelling it had taken him at least 2 hours to reach the town from which to continue his mission. He had met earlier a woman named Yoko So-Hyeung every fiber of his being screamed to kill her yet his urges were kept in check as he spoke of the mission and price he would receive once completed. That had been all that was needed to allow such a snake to uncoil himself from his lying position. 

" Hiyokasi's Finest Vegetable Stall....I guess this would be the trash infested site of the little vermin that must go with me. "

As he walked inside the vegetable stall he realized he had no description or idea who his partner was and what he/she looked like. Having been given the mission first and only later realizing someone would be accompanying the messenger only had enough life left to say a name...Shell. 

" Damn it....maybe I should have let that guy live long enough to tell me a descrption....ehhh oh well...Hey wait what the hell- " 

As he walked into the stall he bumped into a little girl small and fragile looking. He backed up trying to figure out if who he bumped into stained his robes because if so he would hate that to a genocidal level.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*"Why I'm happy? That's a good question actually...I'm not entirely sure you know...Well maybe..."

Seigrein paused for a moment. He stared at the pink haired girl, as she awaited a response. This may have sounded weird, but he at least thought he'd give it a shot.

"Well if I had to say why, I guess ever since I met you I've become, well, happier. You could say _you _are my happiness, to finally meet and be around someone else that has been through some sort of hardship like I have, to help someone like you in a time of need. That is what is making me happy."

Melody stared at the water, looking at the reflection of her eyes. She didn't make a single noise, and she appeared to be completely still as a statue.

"I'm...your happiness?"

She said quietly to herself. Seigrein quickly responded with:
​
"What was that, Melody?"

Melody looked as if she had been knocked out of a trance. Looking back up at Seigrein she said:

"It was nothing."

After waiting a few seconds she looked back down towards the small stream and put out her gloved hands to catch the water. Once she had some she took it to her mouth and quickly drank what she had. She repeated a few times until she randomly stood up. Seigrein didn't know what she had been doing, but all she didn't say a word. She just stood back looked at Seigrein. Seigrein looked back, wondering what she was doing. Finally she spoke up and said:

"Go and drink yourself. You deserve it as well."

Seigrein didn't talk, all he did was simply nod as he went over towards the water and cupped his hands so he could get some as well. After about four drinks he wiped his mouth and looked to where Melody had been. But now she was gone.

In a panic he quickly stood up and looked up hill. Up there he could see the pink haired girl, and with it came a look of relief on his face. Melody didn't smile, but instead she thought:
_"So he does worry about me...even that slight instance of panic occurred even though it hadn't been really or even threatening. I wonder if I would react the same way if he were to suddenly go missing..."_

Seigrein quickly made his way up to the top of the hill as he quickly grabbed Melody into his arms, and hugged her close to his chest. He said:

"Please, don't go around scaring me like that. I thought something bad may have happened to you."

Melody decided to hug him back as all she could say had been:

"All right..."​
*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*On the ground his mind faded in and out of consciousness. He tried to get a hold of himself, but he couldn't seem to find anything to keep his mind in place. Was he...dying?

Suddenly he could feel a small water drop on his head as he heard a menacing growl. The beast calmed itself down however as it yelled at Seigrein:

_*"Get up you idiot! Do you want us both to die?"*_

Seigrein however could not respond. All he could do in this watery cage was grab his chest, as the intense pain didn't stop. He could hear the menacing voice though, but even if he wanted to he couldn't get up. He was to weak, he shouldn't have fought this battle.

_*"Fine, since you're incapable of doing this yourself I'll have to step in. You're an ungrateful little brat you know that? If it weren't for me you may have died here. You should be shamed to rely on others besides yourself, you useless Jinchuriki!"

*_Suddenly Seigrein's body had been flooded with chakra, pouring out of him as if it were unlimited. It surrounded his body in a cloak formation, taking the shape of a miniature turtle, along with one long tail. 

Seigrein had seen the boy be sent flying into the dirt, however he didn't care. There was one person on the offense, and the one that hurt him, and it had been _that _man. He quickly sprung into action as right before the man hit the old lady he had been punched aside by Seigrein. He had been sent flying towards a tree, and on him was coral, that continued to grow, limiting his movement.

Seigrein quickly noticed the sword still stuck inside of him so a chakra arm formed, pulling the object out. As it did so it appeared that the wound started to heal due to the immense chakra of the beast. Seigrein then proceeded to use a tailed beast roar, which knocked trees away, along with the old woman and the man, cracking the coral on his stomach. Seigrein noticed this and pounced on the man, ready to claw his face off.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 16, 2012)

Narancia said:


> Yuuki
> 
> The blood was tossed at him at speeds that exceeded that of a kunai. This was going to be a bit more complicated then normal. Ouroboros began to spin like a powerful Fuuton jutsu around Yuuki's body. He raised his hands in defense leaving his hands to protect his face and upper body. As the barrage of needles came upon him.
> 
> ...





"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki smiled as his needles pierced the boy. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA." He laughed. He seen as the boy was now bleeding.

But all of a sudden everything went foggy. Then Ketsueki could not see. "Oh where are you....come out come out where ever you are. AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" he said walking around. Ketsueki began walking and walking.

"Does this fucking fog ever end..come out now so I can kill you!!!!! AHAHAHAHAHA!!!" The boy snapped but it turned back to a laugh. 

"I wont hurt you come out...I just want to show you something." Ketsueki said walking. "If your not going to come to me then I will have to come to you."

Ketsueki began to laugh and laugh and laugh. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA." And then he stood quiet. "You wanna know whats special about my eyes......they allow me to see specific things.......like your bloodflow......and you wanna know what else they allow me to see? Your heartbeats!!! AHAHAHAHAHA." He laughed throwing a kunai at the boy direction. Or so he thought.

"What!!!" Ketsueki said in shock. He could see the boy heart beats and blood flow. But the Fog is messing up his focus. Unless its not fog. Its a genjutsu.


"A genjutsu!!!"

_"My sight wont work........."_

"Go ahead I will wait for you attack.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis sighed as he left Elle to her own goal. Right now he himself had his own goal to find out who caused the meteor shower. "_Now then... how am I going to escape with security being high..._" He muttered to himself feeling annoyed. The boy walked down the long hallway until he was stopped by a hand from behind him.

"_Thinking about escaping again huh?_" Gladiolus's voice was heard behind him. "_Your just gonna make it harder for us to get you back. Well its not like we can stop you from leaving. But at least tell me why you want to go out again?_". Noctis knew Gladiolus wouldn't understand but he told him anyways, "_I want to find out who caused these meteorites. I think the Uchiha might know something so I'm heading there whether you want me to go or not._" Gladiolus slapped his hand onto his forehead, "_If you want to get any leads, at least go to Pao? I heard there's a priestess while I was out on that mission before but I don't know what happened to the village after the Meteors hit._"

Noctis turned his back, "_Pao huh? Might as well give it a try. So Gladiolus, are you not going to stop me?_" The man smiled as he started to mess his hair up, "_Ignis would have wanted me to, but I think I'm gonna let you have your way today. Just don't get yourself killed or it will a dick move to me and the rest of the clan. But I know you won't die. I'll try to get security down so you can be able to get out. And I don't think Ignis is gonna be getting out of the intelligence division any time soon._" Noctis was dumbfounded that Gladiolus actually wanted to help him escape. Did he have a clear reason to why he should. "_Anyways, just focus on getting past security. I'll handle distracting most of them._ Noctis nodded and started to follow him. 


At the front entrance, Gladiolus thought of an idea and picked up huge boulder. He had forcefully threw it at a building cause attraction to everyone around him. There were only two guards looking at Gladiolus's idiotic act. This was Noctis's chance, he was hiding behind a barrel getting ready to run unnoticeably. Eventually the two guards in the front had came to watch Gladiolus with his ridiculous action. "Good luck Noct." As he thought in his head.

Noctis used his patience to make a perfect escape, so he dashed towards the unguarded entrance and made it out unnoticeable. "_That idiot._" He thought as he dashed through the trees with unique speed. "_Lets see if I can get any leads on Pao. Priestess right? Might as well check it out._" He jolted through the forest in the direction of Pao.


----------



## River Song (Jan 17, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon 
*

"First of all," Shell began, nudging Hikari's hand gently away. "If I was to be sent here to eliminate you - touch wood for your sake it doesn't happen! - then I'd already be walking back with your head skewered on my blade. A perfect headshot that would've been painted live as it happened."

?Oh you poor little girl, you must be disillusioned with all the mediocrity this crappy world is made of.? she said patting Shell?s head. Hikari turned around and performed a handstand, before flipping over and placing her hands on her hips. 

?I performed in the circus for years; I?ve walked across the high wire on stilts. I think I have better reflexes than to let a little girl playing samurai get me.? She said giving Shell a small smile.

Suddenly Hikari?s face morphed into a frown as she stalked towards shell. She stopped in front o the girl and looked at her. A single strand of hair had fallen out of place. Hikari reached out and took the strand between her fingers before neatly tucking it behind Shell?s ear. Hikari?s frown returned to her former grin. 

"My name's Shell. It's nice to meet you actually as I see you as a much more childish version of myself. Your personality sounds extreme but I have to say that your appearance just isn't cutting it."

Taking Shells hand she replied ?You know I may be abit childish but I have more experience in this world than you do so I?d watch your tongue, you never know where it might end up? she said smiling at Shell ?And to be honest I don?t care what you think about my dress sense, all I?m going to say is there?s enough bitches dressed like virginal school girls so maybe you could find yourself another nook?

?I like you, you should be honoured, it?s a rare thing.? She said matter of-factly[COLOR="Dark Orchid"] ?So Shelly, no I won?t call you Shelly that?s a crap name, what I could call you hmmm.... well you seem to think you?re a samurai...So I?ll call you Sam!?[/COLOR]

?So Sam what do you want to do??


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue writhed on the bed under the effects of pain he had never felt before and wished he never would again. Was this what burn victims felt? Moro seemed to arrive but Nue was barely in the moment. As she held him all he could do was scream into her chest. His body was screaming malformed 'whys' to questions he had already guessed the answer to. He had suffered massive infection which his body was struggling to fight off from the multiple places where his skin was breached. Almost jokingly in the back of his mind, he began to picture what the scars would look like, since he knew he'd have them for the rest of his life.

A while later, Moro set about her treatment. Nue gritted his teeth, trying desperately to keep still and quiet so that Moro could do her work. He tried to mutter her instructions through his teeth, over and over like a mantra to help stop him from passing out from the pain. He had to stifle a gargled howl as Moro applied the antiseptics, claiming that it would just sting. Nue had a passing thought that their ideas of what a sting felt like must have been vastly different.

As the large bandages and bed clothes were applied, Nue simply lay still with his eyes closed. Beads of sweat had formed on his forehead from the effort of trying to cope with the treatment. He continued to breath in short sharp pants as he tried to focus on something else other than his wounds. Moro spoke but he didn't understand her.

"W-we were are on a b-boat", Nue said weakly. He raised a hand to his forehead, resting it on his throbbing brow and trying to position it on a piece that wasn't burnt skin. "Where are we? What is this place? Are those ninja still after us?"


----------



## Laix (Jan 17, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY

*"_Cael?_"

The boy in question opened his eyes, surrounded by a pool of fresh blood. His head was going through unbearable pain, more so than his shoulder or body. 

"Miss... _Yomikazu?_"

Cael whispered the woman's name as he slowly lifted his torso up, only to be stopped by the woman herself. The palms of her hands were gently rested on Cael's stomach as a glowing green aura surrounded them.

"Don't move too much boy. The injuries you suffered could be severe if you try," She warned, hovering her hands closer towards his main injury on his shoulder. Within moments, the wound slowly began to seal and heal itself, much to an amazed Cael. It wasn't often he saw his own injuries heal in seconds.

"What about Seigrein? Where's he?"

"Over there," She replied bluntly, glancing in the direction of Cael's partner and her second bodyguard. It was quite a distance away, but the Nasaki could definitely make out the glowing aura and the sick feeling that was bubbling in his stomach.

Just what was he?

- - - - - - - - ​ 
*Shell LT*
MISSION l *NATURE'S CALL

*Shell grit her teeth with an annoyed face as this taller boy bumped into her. He wasn't_ that_ much taller, maybe a few inches or so. The worst thing about it all was the boy's reaction, especially considering _he_ bumped into _her_. The look of disgust on his face like he'd just bumped into Joan Van Ark made her want to punch him clean in the jaw. However, she knew from the get-go that this was her partner for this mission. Shell wouldn't break her motto afterall, even if this meant pretending it never happened.

_"Don't start 'til the gun's been shot."_

"So, I take it your my partner for the mission?" Shell asked with the faintest of smiles, hooking her right hand on her hip. "If you are, then I'm Shell."

- - - - - - - - ​ *Shell*
*THE CUTEST FORMS OF DECEPTION
*
There was something about this bit- I mean, woman that intrigued Shell. She was outspoken, perhaps even more so then Shell. Within just a minute of one-sided conversation, Shell had been renamed "Sam" and was told that her opinion on Hikari's dress sense wasn't worth the shit she picked up on a jog through the Akimichi Clan's territory.

"Nice to see you have quite the loud mouth there," Shell quipped, taking in the girl's mini explanation of her backstory. "You're from the circus? I wonder if you learned anything of use from there? Fighting-wise of course, not knowing how to tame an elephant to throw a watermelon."


----------



## River Song (Jan 17, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

"Nice to see you have quite the loud mouth there," Shell quipped, taking in the girl's mini explanation of her backstory. "You're from the circus? I wonder if you learned anything of use from there? Fighting-wise of course, not knowing how to tame an elephant to throw a watermelon."

Hikari Smirked ?Please, my body has been honed for years, it?s not as easy as it looks doing all those flips and spins.  I could probably flip circles around your Sammie, although I will have you know it was a horse who stood a bottle on his nose." she said airily before remembering what she was talking about [COLOR="DarkOrchid]" Oh anyway  I have a few jutsu to my name, and I?m am the reason the person who writes the obituaries developed carpal tunnel. So yeah I would say I could fight.? [/COLOR]She said her smirk extending before she  turned around and performed a flip.[COLOR="DarkOrchid"] ?But words mean nothing, how about a nice friendly spar.?[/COLOR] She said as she cracked her knuckles, a grin forming on her face.

?3...2...1?

Right of the bat Hikari started forming handseals ?Let?s start this off with a bang DOUBLE SUICIDE DECAPITATION TECHNIQUE!?  Suddenly Hikari slipped into the earth, she moved almost silently under ground. Once she had reached shell she reached up, aiming to grab her ankle to pull her down into the earth.


----------



## Laix (Jan 17, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE CUTEST FORMS OF DECEPTION

*If it's a fight this girl wanted, it was a damn good fight she was going to get. The first handseals she weaved together were basic, allowing her to dissapear under the ground with a predictable attack. For a girl who could "probably flip circles" around Shell, this was a rather mediocre way to start off. 

"_*Desaivo's Chance!*_" The tomboy princess grinned smugly as she twirled across the ground, lightning flickering her now unsheathed monster blade. Hikari's arm leaped out of the ground and grabbed Shell's ankle, just as expected. What Hikari on the other hand probably didn't expect was Shell's next move.

She chuckled as she wielded her sword with both hands to smash it down towards Hikari's hand, aiming to chop off her arm with ironic brutality.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Aburame Ume*

It had been two days. Two days that Ume had been holed up in this rancid little hovel in the earth. It smelled like every animal in the forest had been using it as a lavatory. The smell was so bad that even Ume's bugs were reluctant to come out to scout. She thoughtfully looked at a little bug which cautiously crept out from beneath her sleeve, caught the full blast of the stench, and scurried back into Ume's clothing, causing her to giggle. Despite her dire circumstances, the bugs could still be cute sometimes.

As uncomfortable as Ume was, she knew she didn't have much choice. The vile odor was helping let her presence in these lands go unnoticed. Concealing one's smell was a fundamental of infiltration, a class that Ume was now eternally grateful she paid attention in. Her search for the merchant had led her deep into territories occupied by other clans. Instead of finding some cautious nin to ask and be on her way, it seemed she had actually wondered into a colossal shitstorm.

She was in the middle of a war, a proper war. Since she had gone into hiding she had already witnessed 5 ninja being killed in full blown battles in the forest. She tried to escape back to the west via the river, but it seemed the biggest battles were shaping up their, effectively cutting her off. She was right on the border, and the fighting was going on all around her. It was all she could do to go into hiding.

"Aburame have a 'no interference' policy", Ume whispered to another little chakra bug that had emerged from her sleeve to try and brave the odor. "If I'm found out here it could send the wrong political message."

A snapping twig somewhere in the forest behind her suddenly set Ume on edge. She peered out and slowly reached into her pouch, making as little noise as she could. A bead of sweat rolled down her forehead and slipped into her eye. The briny sweat bead stung, but Ume couldn't blink. Her life could be lost in an instant out here.

Movement.

Her eyes narrowed.

_What is it?_

Her heart was beating so fast she imagined it could be heard all the way up the mountain.

A fern in the distance swayed.

Ume's grip on her kunai tightened, whitening her knuckles.

The undergrowth parted and a little boar nonchalantly came strutting out. It sniffed about the ground looking for food when it happened upon the hole where Ume was hiding. The pig looked at Ume for a moment, regarding the female nin sitting in a pile crap, before shaking its head in pity and strutting off into the forest.

_Bastard..._

It was getting late and Ume's supplies would soon run out. This war didn't seem to be slowing down either. She would have to move tonight. She had to get back to the village.


***​

Ume awoke in a daze, blood and dirt obscuring her vision.

_What happened?_

The last thing she remembered was an enormous explosion quite close by. It was so powerful that she was flung through the air, a horrific feeling of powerless which she vividly recalled. She must have smacked into something because she only felt a sharp sudden pain before everything went black.

"Uuuugh", she groaned softly, dragging herself up out of the dirt. She raised a shaky hand to the back of her head where a pulsating pain continued to knock away. Sure enough, she felt a massive lump beneath her hair and, upon investigating her had, a clump of dried blood. Her vision was still a bit of a blur, but she could make out some chakra bugs marching out from her sleeve to inspect the bit of blood on her hand.

_At least you guys are ok._

An unsteady pat down of her body revealed no other pressing injuries that she had to be aware of, so she set about trying to get to her feet, a task made very trciky by her dazed state. She managed to use the trunk of a nearby tree which had fallen over to get herself upright, before leaning on it for moment to try and gather her senses.

She was on the edge of what looked like a massive blast crater. Small fires blazed away amidst the scene of absolute environmental carnage.

_Did someone fire some kind of jutsu at me? How's that possible? I was hidden. I don't think there was anyone near me either._

Even those peculiarities aside, Ume was unnerved by the sheer size of the area of the damage. Who the hell would even aim such a powerful technique at a genin? Her false assumption was immediately put to rest as she survey more of the now much flatter terrain. There were craters everywhere, like some mass attack of some kind.

_Well, I am in the middle of the battlefield here..._

"Over there! Down by that tree! Do you see?!"

Ume was startled by the sudden shout that seemed to come from somewhere behind her. Using the fallen tree as a support she scanned around, finally spotting a metallic flash in the light cast by the fires. Up on a crest, four men with pikes and armor looked down at her from some 100 meters away.

"It looks like a ninja, I don't recognize any of her insignia. She might be the one who caused this!" one of the men shouted, riling up his companions. A sinking realization came on Ume that the soldiers were talking about her.

"W-wait", she said, immediately throwing up her hands as a sign that she did not want to fight. "I, g-got lost. I'm not supposed to be here!" Even as Ume said it, she realized how far fetched it must of sounded to the armed soldier.

"Stand fast! We are placing you under arrest", the one soldier said as they started to make their way down the crest towards Ume.

_Shit, shit, shit, I can't get arrested. not here, not now!_

Ume grimaced for a moment at what she knew she had to do. Gathering her strength, she set off running. She didn't know what direction she was going, she just knew that she had to get away.

"Hey! Stop! She's running! Get her!" the soldiers shouted, setting off in hot pursuit. Despite the heavy armour they were wearing, they still managed to move across the rubble and debris with frightening speed. Lowered pikes, closed in on Ume.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 17, 2012)

*at all*

*Moro Uchiha *

"To some people we are in the middle of nowhere, to me we are at a native reservation where natives, animals and the normal ninja that wereraised in clans can be in peace with out having anyone who can take their land from them. Here, take some pain medcine to take away some more of your pain, I am sorry for causing you your iknjuries. I guess nothing that I can say, you would never forgive me." Uer siver wolf picked up the box of different color pills with marks on them. Moro felt for her wolf and open the box, they were in containers mark in short hand braile. she felt for the right container and pulled out two pills and had them to Nue. The silver wolf glanced at Moro, he was thinking don't leave him for your deeds. Forgive and forgot.

She was on the same page of her wolf and thought Nue would never forgot about thoses scares on him. The wolf looked out the window as the sun was going down. "We can stay here as long as we want or atleast you can get better. Tomo is really nice for letting us stay here, we only have to do her a favor and attend a pow wow. Do you need anything else or talk about anythin or i just leave you alone is your choice." She got up to go get him some water for the medcine or for his dry mouth after enduring all that pain. She came back and sat the cup on the nightstand as she sat in a chair beside Nue instead of the bed as she thought it was invading his personal space. She had a cup of warm tea for herself, she had a feeling Nue would hate her for the rest of her life.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 17, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> "Ketsueki"
> 
> Ketsueki smiled as his needles pierced the boy. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA." He laughed. He seen as the boy was now bleeding.
> 
> ...



Yuuki

Yuuki was fatigued from the previous  assault on his body. His wounds began to ache with ferious might. His body sluggish in movement made it's way in the opposite direction of the now genjutsu'd boy. His pride would never be shattered by such a weakling piece of trash.  His smile worn out from such a battle but still hinting at a tint of malice and despair. 

" Damn it, I expected this body to be faster and stronger then that of trash....oh well next time can you just die please. " 

Ouroboros pulsed into reality stretcging as far at the eye could see and hooked onto a large boulder. The green pulsing chain link reeled in pulling Yuuki onto the Boulder before he reattached it and swung to another. This battle was lost but this was not the last Ketsueki will ever see of Yuuki.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue listened in silence, resting his eyes with his wrist covering them. He started to breathe a little slower as the medicines finally seemed to be kicking in. From what he could gather from Moro's explanation, they were no longer on the river, maybe just near it. Judging from her demeanor and the tone of her voice, Nue reasoned that perhaps they were not in immediate danger.

As Moro offered him the pain medication, Nue gratefully accepted with a shaky hand. He popped the pills in his mouth and returned to his previous position of lying back and covering his eyes. 

"Tomo..." Nue repeated after Moro. He latched on to the name as a new piece of information that indicated that Moro perhaps knew these people they were staying with. 

_Some kind of safe haven maybe..._

Moro left and returned with a glass of water which Nue also gratefully accepted. As he reached for the glass, he saw Moro again as she sat by his bedside within his field of view. The tremendous pain he had been in moments before had made him blind and deaf to the specifics of his surrounds. That horrible burning sensation had consumed his thoughts, just like the locusts in his dream had.

Now that he looked at Moro, it was like he was seeing her again for the first time after a long time. Cloudy memories returned to Nue, of Moro lying prone on her wolf's back, racked in pain as they fled for their lives through a dark forest. Now however she seemed fine as far as Nue could determine. She simply sat quietly with a cup of tea in hand. She still had a beautiful and graceful quality about her, even in the simple yukata that she was wearing.

Nue regarded Moro's face over the rim of the glass of water he was quietly drinking. The troubled expression that was etched on her features was reflected in Nue's face as he also felt the oppressive, tense atmosphere in the room. Something had happened between them. A violent damaging event that threatened to change everything, even how they saw each other.

Nue put down the glass of water and lay back on his pillow as he continued to look at Moro. He wanted to say something to her but he didn't know what. They could not deny what had happened. Moro had attacked Nue and although she failed to kill him, she had left him with a scar that he would carry for the rest of his life. After everything that had happened and that they done together, Moro had deeply wounded Nue and yet, he could not bring himself to hate her.

There was an anger in his heart... but not at her. She had told him many times what could happen, and he followed her anyway. Even so, Nue could not purely blame himself since that would be a form of disrespect to Moro, who was experienced and skilled enough to admit to and own her own faults.

_Where do we go from here...? Man, I'm such a kid..._

Nue heaved a soft sigh as he tried to recall some piece of wisdom from his parents or his teachers that might be useful in a time like this:

---

His thoughts drifted to a time long ago when he was having a chat with Shiba-sensei who had been hiding out. The rumor around the village was that Lami-sama was out on the hunt for him.

_"Shiba-sensei, how is it you can be on Lami-sama's hit-list one moment and then get along with her the next?" a young Nue asked._

_"Well young man", Shiba-sensei who was speaking through a nearby teapot replied, "you just have to remember one thing: always compliment a lady's ass. That is the key to harmony"._

---

Nue shook his head to clear that embarrassing moment from his mind. He couldn't believe such a stupid conversation surfaced in his mind. Even as he mused on the silliness, another time in his life returned to him:

---

Nue recalled in his youth that his father had a model ship that he had spent many years building. It was an incredibly intricate model that was made from a very rare and delicate kind of wood that grew in a foreign land. Nue's father spent many years fiddling with building the model since pieces would often break while he handled them, resulting in him having to wait for months in order to get more of the wood so that he continue with the model. One day, a young Nue approached his dad who had just thrown a fit after a particularly tricky piece had broken in his hand in a truly agonizing fashion. Even after an angry outburst, Nue's dad returned to the model, delicately and loving tending to the broken portion like it had never caused him grief.

_"Dad, why don't you just give up on that boat?" Young Nue asked. "All it does is make you mad and frustrated all the time. Why do you keep on building it?"_

Nue's father smiled at him and turned back to the model as he patiently tended to it.

_"Hehe, that's good question", Nue's father chuckled. The old man paused his intricate work for a moment as he considered the question. "Well, I guess it's because I can see it in its final beauty."_

_"But how?" the young Nue frowned. "It's not even half way finished yet."_

_"Hehe, that's right, it's not", his dad laughed. "You'll find things like that in life though, things wherein you can sense their potential to become something special. It just takes a special kind of patience to see it through, so that that special thing can have the chance to become what it was meant to be..."_

---

Nue's thoughts returned to the present as a little smile spread across his face.

_That's right, I don't have the answers... but there's no need to rush either. It just needs a little patience..._

Nue once again looked over at Moro at his bedside. The right questions and the right answers would come when they were ready.

"Hey, Moro-san", Nue quietly said as he tried to conserve his energy. "You said that the person letting us stay here was doing so in return for a favour... what is it that they need us to do?"


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2012)

*Yomi*

The bright afternoon sun hit the eyes of the young girl who was fast asleep in her own little world. The bright rays hit her directly in the eye and she slowly stirred asleep, she moved and groaned a bit till she heard footsteps on the wooden floor. The young girl stretched as she slowly realized that this wasn't the arm of the man she was in, her heart pounded as she jumped up and saw him. 

He had the aura of ice, the coldness yet beauty of it all made her stare up in awe of this man before looking down when his cold golden eyes look down at hers.

"..." He made his way over to her before sitting down in front of her, "What is your name...?"

Yomi smiled as she tried to lighten up the atmosphere, "My name is Yomi! Remember you gave that name to me!" she said before noticing that his mood didn't change and she almost look down in shame, "I'm sorry... I still don't remember..."

"Heh..." he chuckled causing the young girl to look up as she realized that she made him smile, she felt so proud for some reason, and it made her smile. "I see, so you have no recollection of the events that made you be under those dead bodies?"

Yomi felt her heart jerk as she look down and shook her head, "No...I...Truthfully don't know." she said hoping he would end the subject, but she knew that deep inside she would be questioning the same thing if the tables were turn. Yorinbu turned away from her and she watched him think for a minute...

Yomi felt her heart race, she didn't want him to think of her as of a murderer! She didn't want him to think silly of her. She want to be accepted, she couldn't live out in that world all alone! Yomi scrambled to her feet as she bowed before him. Her face on the ground as she found herself in begging position!

"i know my history is foggy but please, I'll do anything!" Yomi said as she looked at the gorund, "Please...I don't want to be alone! I am already confused, just not alone anymore..."

He didn't say anything and his silence only made the young girl panic even more as she didn't know what to do. Did she have any skills that could help this man? Yomi felt her heart crash into her stomach...

"..." Yorinbu didn't say anything and Koe was just preparing herself to hear killer words, like I don't need you, or you are worthless, "....Let's see what you can do..."

And with those words...

Yomi felt there was a little hope left for her...


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*After they both had finished their hug Seigrein took a seat next to her. Once sitting next to her he took her back into his arms. He smiled at the girl, and she just mildly questioned:

"What is it?"
​
Seigrein didn't say anything at first, but then his face returned to it's normal state. He rubbed the back of his head as he proclaimed:

"Well...I don't know. You don't seem to be as miserable as you were earlier. You seem lighter spirited now, and it makes me even happier then I had been. However you said something earlier..."
​
He paused for a moment, he didn't want her to become depressed again, but he felt he should at least address the issue.

"Earlier, when I mentioned your age, you suddenly became extremely quiet, as if you had a problem with it. I know people may not take you seriously if you're not old, but there's nothing wrong with being young. I mean, it's a stage everyone goes through and one day you'll become older like everyo---"

"You're wrong!"

"What do you mean? As I see it, being young is just as good, if not better than being olde---"

"That isn't what I mean..."

"I don't understand then, what's the problem?" 
​
Melody took a deep breath, and then out came utter silence. She hadn't spoke for a minute, maybe two minutes, and it was quite obvious she was debating something inside of her head.

"Hey listen, if you don't want to talk about it then..."

"No, it's all right."
​
Melody proclaimed. She released herself from Seigrein's grasp and quickly stood on her feat, as she turned away, and looked at the blue sky, that had a slight tint of yellow in it now.

"Have you ever wondered what it would be like to be frozen in time itself?"

"I don't quite understand what you're trying to ask me..."
​
Melody slowly turned back around to face Seigrein, as she slowly made the words:

"The simplest way how I could put it...I can not age."
​
Seigrein was in disbelief at these words. If that were true how long had she been like this for? Was she like this ever since the day she was born? Her being entirely started to not make any sense.

"Wait, this doesn't make any sense. Is there like a certain age where you stop aging at or something in your family? I really don't understand how you _can't _age."

"Earlier I told you I had been cursed, right?"

"Yeah I remember...Are you saying this has something to do with that _'curse'_ you mentioned?"

"Yes...Ever since I turned twelve I opened a family heirloom, a cursed box. I wandered around and found it in my home. After I opened however a shining light emerged, and...the next thing I remember...everyone around me had died."

"So you think due to whatever this is it made the people around you get killed...But that happened at the activation of the box, surely it wouldn't affect me."
​
"No, you're wrong. Yes, at the opening it killed my entire family, however I had been cursed after surviving. I noticed after about a month or two traveling alone. My hair wasn't getting longer, my clothes still fit me as well as they did earlier, I could go on and on. After a few months I came the conclusion that I couldn't age any longer; I'm stuck as a twelve year old forever. Even now, after a year of opening that box I'm still the same. That's how I know the curse has followed me, the deaths of others will follow me as well. That is undeniable."
​
Seigrein stayed quiet for a minute, unsure of what to say. Yes the story had been tragic, but he felt she shouldn't be welled up in sadness because of it. She should have been able to pull herself out of it on her own, but then again, he wasn't sure if he'd be able to.

"You know...you may feel that being a twelve year old girl for the rest of your life may not be preferable, but in all honestly, appearance and growth can't determine how old you are. What really determines that is how you feel inside! If you cling to the past, even if someone is thirty five on the outside, they may be acting like a spoiled five year old. The real statistics don't matter, as long as you head on a path that is a better future for yourself, then you may become older then most of the adults in this world. So don't fret the small details, and just be yourself, because from what I see, the you which you are is pretty amazing!" 
​*
[Seigrein Senju/LT]*

Seigrein's red eyes just stared at the man blankly. The man eventually mustered up the courage, under Seigrein's grip, as he yelled:

"What the hell are you!?"

With that question asked he swiped his arm down through the mans through, tearing out his entire esophagus. Once torn out he squeezed it in his hand as blood dripped down his jacket. Quickly throwing it into the nearby forest he jumped back towards the small town as he finally re-encountered his partner and his client, however he wasn't exactly all that happy to see them.

Seeing a jutsu being deployed, even though it had just been a medical ninjutsu, infuriated Seigrein's mind. His claws gripped the ground, his chakra cloak started to become feral, as he was prepared to dash at the two.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2012)

*Yomi*

It wasn't before long Yorinbu had gotten up and left the young girl alone in the big room. Even though it wasn't in Yomi wants to be left alone, it gave her time to look around at the room, and realize how big it was. It almost was like the room had ate her, but it was decorated with items Yomi never even seen before. As she got up she realized that her outfit had changed from the bloody mess to something more free...

Why was he doing all this for a stranger?

She saw a beautiful ranks of kimonos on the wall that range from a bright white to the darkest black that Yomi ever seen. Yomi eyes widen as she was awestruck by the beauty of them all, but her favorite of the lined up kimonos was the bright red one with the elegant designs. It had sung out a song to her, almost like a bird in the early morning, yet Yomi didn't question why such things like this interest her.

Only thing that ran though Yomi head was that she liked the pretty red kimono...And its all that mattered as she ran her fingers though the fabric with feeling how soft it was. Automatically she knew it was the highest quality around and it was an expensivie piece...

"... D-Do you like it?" a feminine voice said making Yomi jump, turning to the door to see someone with a kimono on smiling at her, "...It's the highest grade fabric, its from overseas, the traders from the west brought them here."

Yomi smiled at the young lady, "Some how I can tell..." Yomi said as she stroke the fabric but then turning away to face the woman in front of her, "...Um...." Yomi struggled with words...

"My name is Yomi..." she said as that the only thing that she could actually say, "Nice to meet you..." 

"Well hello Yomi, I am Suzu...I'm a maid here, I'm glad you like those kimonos. The master saw that you wore a kimono, so he wanted to make sure if you were comfortable in that, you would have a range of kimonos to choose from."

Some where deep her heart, Yomi felt a bit of realize that the cold man had taken a liken to her even though she hasn't done anything yet. She wanted to impress him with anything he could think of. Yomi didn't know if in her other life she had other powers or any special talent, but if she did or didn't. She wanted to try her best for him...

The man who saved her...

"Ah yes, he wanted me to escort you to the clans training feild..." she said, "He wants to see what you can do."

Yomi nodded, "Alright...I'll give it my all." she said to herself as she tried to psyche herself up for this training secession


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

The Kingdom was appearing farther and farther away. Noctis sped through the trees in the forest, determined to get leads on who or what caused the meteor shower. "_First of all, I'm gonna need to find Pao. Legends say it's location is unknown, however according to Gladiolus there should be a priestess there. If the meteor shower hadn't hit the area, she should know about the origin of the jutsu._" The boy's vest fluttered with the wind because of the speed he was travelling at. He had no fear of whatever came his way, only the cause of the meteorites was his focus.

If the people behind this are found, what would Noctis be able to do? He wouldn't be strong enough to take them out by himself, even he knew that. There comes a time when he would require other's help, but he chooses to face his problems alone. He doesn't intend to get held back from facing people that are out of his league. All he wanted was to protect his clan from harm, but he also ends up saving others outside his clan. "_Even though I do this for my own, I don't intend to care for the other clans._" He dreadully sighed and continued through the deep forest looking for any clues that might lead him to mysterious location of Pao.

The forests were slowly turning into desecration as Noctis travelled. The aftereffects of the meteorites were starting to show in the environment around him. Soon, he wasn't even in a forest anymore. What was before Noctis a huge wasteland filled with Craters. There was no doubt in his mind that this was where the war took place. The dead trees, brown dirt and even remains of ninja tools sticking out of the ground was seen by Noctis. "_How pathetic... It just bothers me why they killed each other over nothing..._" Noctis started to slow down and walk through the wasteland. There was no one within miles to be seen, just the sound of crows were heard.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 17, 2012)

"Ketsueki"

The red haired boy was getting bored wandering through the mist. It felt like he was in it for hours but he knew it was only minutes. It was so peaceful in a way. He hated it!! "Okay if you dont wanna fight then fine." The boy said running in one direction hoping to get away from the user so he can get out the effects of the genjutsu. "Its not retreating its just being bored!" He told him self. As he was walking through this random area the mist deactivated. "Seems like I am out of the genjutsu range! At least he may die from the wounds I made him!" Ketsueki  said assuring him self he did a good job.

"Time to find some fresh meat!!" The boy said with  smile. "But first a small rest. I have to regain my chakara...oh look I still have this..I must have been so excited during the fight I forgot I was holding this. Lunch is served." He said taking a bite of the headless bird. He bite off all the feathers. And then used his fire hand technique or as he liked to call it fire palm to cook the bird. He then took a few bites and relaxed by a tree. He quickly drifted to sleep.


As the boy was sleeping he was having a wonderful dream. Meteors striking places. People screaming in pain. Many death and blood everywhere. He was so happy. But in the end of it he seen a woman with a mask. He then woke up. "AHAHAHAHA that was a wonderful dream! But who was that lady.....perhaps one of the many people I killed....but I only killed on shinobi. ANd hundreds of non ninja....but that lady looked like a ninja. AHAHAHAHA oh well I wanna kill I am feeling refreshed all ready." The ninja said in a crazed way.

He then got up and stretched. He used his Blood restoration jutsu before sleeping luckily. So his wounds were closed and his blood was healthy. "NOW WHO TO KILL!!!" He said walking. There were so many corpses around him from the meteors. It made him so comfortable. "Damn its going to be hard to find someone to kill......I guess I will just wait if I see a heartbeat or blood flow. I know I will cut open this corpse for fun while I wait!" He said it like a casually thing a 12 year old does for fun.

Ketsueki took out a kunai. "Lets see...grown man.....hey the sign on his headband is the same as that boy I fought the killer with....he used wood. This man looks like him...which makes it twice as fun to cut open AHAHAHAHAHA" he said as he stuck the kunai in the body. He noticed there was a paper in this man pocket. Ketsueki picked it up. It was a picture of him and Fugetsu. And on the back it said uncle and nephew. "This is Fugetsu uncle!! Well now this is really awesome!" He said sticking the kunai in the man throat. Ketsueki put the picture in his pockets. "If only I could get a picture of me doing this for Fugetsu if I ever meet that son of a bitch I will kill him. AHAHAHAHAHA!!!"


Ketsueki said taking out the kunai and then sticking it in the man eye ball. "Lets not forget that girl!! She was so innocent and fearful and confident at the same time. Those people are the easiest to kill! To bad. Hopefull I meet her again." He said with a smile. And then finally he took out the kunai and slammed it down on the man chest most likely reaching the heart. "Lets not forget that prick I really wanted to kill." He said taking out the kunai. "Im bored now!" Ketsueki said grabbing his kunai and getting up.

Suddenly Ketsueki eyes opened wide open. Like a red moon. "A heartbeat!" Ketsueki said. Yes I see a heartbeat....and blood flow..someone is alive...finally someone to kill AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" He said jumping on a tree and began traveling towards that area. As he got closer the heartbeat and blood flow got clearer and clearer. He was getting excited. He was shaking in anticipation. He got closer. And closer. And then he stopped. "Him!!!!" He said. "I wanna have a fair fight with him....so then killing him will be twice as sweet. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"


Ketsueki jumped down landing in front of the boy. He could not stop laughing. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!" And finally he stopped. He went silent. He glared at the boy. And smiled wide. "Remember me? And the killer and shit. Good times. I never got to introduce my self last time. Remember I could not talk until we went in the shadow world and I hit my head. Good times. Anyway I wanna tell you something very important!!!!" He said with a serious face and tone.

"Where would you like me to send your corpse after I cut it open!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

The Prince stepped onto the muddy dirt to make his way through the battlefield. "_It was meaningless for them to sacrifice their own lives. But that was their own to blame._" Noctis was glad that Hirako made the smart decision of keeping the Ranen clan neutral between the two clans that were in conflict. It wasn't too long whenever the Prince had sense another within the vicinity.

A familiar boy jumped a few meters away from Noctis laughing manically. "Remember me? And the killer and shit. Good times. I never got to introduce my self last time. Remember I could not talk until we went in the shadow world and I hit my head. Good times. Anyway I wanna tell you something very important!!!!" It was the very same boy he was stuck with back in the fight with the Aosuki Murderer.

All Noctis could do was look annoyed at him. He knew this boy was dangerous, but he didn't have the time to fight him. After all, he wanted to locate Pao. Before Noctis could respond, the next thing he had said pissed him off. "Where would you like me to send your corpse after I cut it open!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"

"_Move out of my way. I don't even want to waste my breath on fighting you nor do I have a reason to do so..._" The lightning streams, that Noctis had released before he left, beneath the ground were surrounding the boy in front of the Prince. Noctis walked right past him without any care for fighting. But Noctis knew he was going to attack, from what he had seen before, he can't even control his own temper.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 17, 2012)

Ketsueki kept his smiled even wider. "Your wasting your time. I dont know what your looking for. But theres no one here for miles. Except this one kid who uses poison but he ran away. I can see heartbeats and blood flows.. Everyone in this area is dead. Besides us." Ketsueki said doing a back flip back in front of the boy.

"Its really rude to walk passed someone like that!!! I thought we were friends. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Ketsueki laughed not being able to keep a straight face while saying that. He then took a few steps closer. "Whats the rush. Im just here to impale you to death and then stab your corpse and then leave your body here." Ketsueki said causally.


"You know I wonder what happened to the other to. Fugetsu and Tenshi I believe there name was. Tenshi foolish mother was such a idiot. She found me Tenshi and Fugetsu unconscious and she healed us all. I would have been dead if not for her." He said with a smile.

Ketsueki had an idea.

"Because of that the Wood user is dead." He said taking a picture out with Fugetsu and Fugetsu uncle on it. I found this in Fugetsu pocket." Ketsueki lied as he really found it in Fugetsu uncle corpse pocket. "Though your probably dont care about that." He laughed.

"Might as well go find Tenshi and kill her as well." He laughed again. "Anyway as you should know im not here to talk. Im here to kill." He said taking out a kunai.

"Shall you make the first move?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 17, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"We have to go to a pow wow, sounds like a native featival and help out. Maybe a scarifce to nature like a fish or something simple like that. I know it sounds silly, but it does not hurt to wish in something good to happen, even though after all the bad. I can tell Tomo we can work and help the animals she have around here and tend to the land. Don't worry about that, that will come later after you are healed and ready to get back on your feet. Sometimes some guys look hot with scars over your body, it depends on the type of girl that like a guy like that." She wanted to have a airy touch to lessen the tension between them, "this may be coming from a girl who as a disability, but you look good anyway of any time of the day."

She gave a small smile, as she sip her warm tea before it got cold. Her blue eye shimmer a bit as she remember on her past. Wishing to not go back to thoses memories again. It was not a good idea to relived thouses thoughts again, the only thing was moving forward with out looking back and control whatever faults she had. She was not a god nor a saint, she still did not know where she belong like the roaming wolves that wonder through the darkness. Her wolf looked up at Moro as he shut his eyes as he was under the bed as he heard everything. The wolf was thinking atleast you are trying towork everything out in life but in due time you will know your porpused in life and followed the path you want. To him Moro was not set free, she was still chained tightly against a demon of her other side deeply inside of herself. Moro was thiking she must have another side to herself that needed to be buried and lock away; knowing that would be inpossiable but use in a posstive way to not hurt Nue ever again.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

The boy who craved for blood mentioned that no one was alive in the wastelands. He would know since his eyes are made to sense heart beats. The boy started to cackle even more when the Prince shown no concern. But then he heard about how he was rescued by the daughter of the Hyuuga clan leader, Tenshi Hyuuga along with the other related individual, Fugetsu Senju. Because of that, he ended off telling him that Fugetsu was killed.

Noctis heard the boy behind him take out something, it wasn't a weapon or anything. It was likely proof that he murdered Fugetsu. "Though your probably dont care about that." Noctis stopped in his tracks and for some reason, he felt that he was involved. "Might as well go find Tenshi and kill her as well. Anyway as you should know im not here to talk. Im here to kill." The boy continued to laugh as he took out his kunai.

A grunt came from Noctis, "_So I guess that's what you do to people who contribute to this world, huh? Don't worry, I've had to deal with people like you before._" A image of Diarmu struck his mind. He tightly gritted his teeth seeing the boy behind him remind him of the spear wielder. He tightened the leather glove over his right hand as lightning sparked out of it. "_You know... I've changed since last time we met. Like how fast I can strike an opponent through my taijutsu._" Within a second, Noctis had used his unique agility to dash right beside the boy with red hair and swung down his electric fist down upon his face.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 17, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> The boy who craved for blood mentioned that no one was alive in the wastelands. He would know since his eyes are made to sense heart beats. The boy started to cackle even more when the Prince shown no concern. But then he heard about how he was rescued by the daughter of the Hyuuga clan leader, Tenshi Hyuuga along with the other related individual, Fugetsu Senju. Because of that, he ended off telling him that Fugetsu was killed.
> 
> ...




"Ketsueki"


Ketsueki loved the reaction to his lie. The anger from Noctis. The funny thing is it was a lie. He did not kill Fugetsu. But he liked this. Noctis wont be able to think clearly Ketsueki thought. But all of a sudden.

*Swoosh*

Noctis appeared right in front of Ketsueki.  _"So fast"_ Ketsueki thought. He quickly jumped back by the electrical attack scraped his leg and dug deep. He giggle at the pain. "Now that hurt." he said taking large steps back. 

"My turn!"

Ketsueki faced his hand at a tree branch. His hand busted open with blood.It formed into a long whip. He used that whip and wrapped it around the branch and quickly pulled him self up with by pulling the whip making the giant branch bend and since Ketsueki is light it slung back up. Ketsueki landed right on top of the branch gently. 

_"If I keep my distance I will be okay"_

Ketsueki then pulled up his long whip and started sending multiple whip attacks at the boy moving his hand and quick speeds. "He may be fast but one is bound to hit." Ketsueki said as he started swinging the whip at the bot and started whipping.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 17, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Tenshi Hyuga
> 
> 
> "I'm Hyubaato second in command of the Fujibayashi clan and leader of this camp of medics. I welcome you all."
> ...



*Hyubaato*

Hyubaato began to rub the top of Tenshi's head as a sign of reassurance. "That's my job." He simply said as he turned his attention from the young Hyuga to her father. The young blue haired shinobi listened to every word he spoke attentively. 

"A clan summit? I wish you well in that endeavor, but the most this clan can offer is kind words. Our leader...hasn't been herself so to speak and we can't act without her word. Still I'll deliver this message to her at your request." He responded. 

That was all the help he could give on that subject at the current time. He began looking over the charts of all the free medics he could assign to help them out at the moment. "Gather all your injured and follow one of my clansmen. That person'll be..." Looking down the list his eyes fell down to a certain name. Their was a lump in his throat, he was sure this particular person could get the job done, but wasn't sure on how she'd behave.

_"There's no time for this. I'm positive Hiso can handle it."_ Hyubaato thought.

"....Hisoka will be the one assigned to taking care of your people."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 17, 2012)

Cjones said:


> *Hyubaato*
> 
> Hyubaato began to rub the top of Tenshi's head as a sign of reassurance. "That's my job." He simply said as he turned his attention from the young Hyuga to her father. The young blue haired shinobi listened to every word he spoke attentively.
> 
> ...



Hageshii Hyuga


Hageshii looked in relief when he got the answer that they will heal them. "Thank you...and please tell your clan leader to consider it. Right now I wanna found out who did this. And we need a clan summit so we can share knowledge and power..and so we can help eachother rebuild. I will be heading off.

"Father I will stay. I will look over the clan. And I have some skill at medical ninjutsu. I cant heal injuries but I can ease the pain while the medical ninja wait to be treated!"

Hageshii put his hands on Tenshi shoulders and smiled. "Tenshi you grow up fast. Im am glad I have a daughter like you...so kind....im sure your real father and my brother would be proud he smiled."


All of a sudden a woman with white hair walked up.

"Hageshii. I was able to heal my broken bones. I can walk fine. I will stay with Tenshi. You have an important job to do. I can use medical ninjutsu as well. I will help." Kirei said. She then kissed Hageshii and hugged him. "Go find the clan leaders." She said in a calm happy tone.

Hageshii stared at the man in front of him. "I will be on my way...I hope these to helping it is not a problem." He said in a serious but calm tone. "I will make my way out of here good bye." Hageshii said walking away.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

The red haired boy barely avoided Noctis's electric punch leaving his knee scraped by it. Jumping back, he seemed to enjoy the pain caused by Noct's last attack. The Lightning streams underground followed him as he moved to keep full track of his chakra nature. The boy started to laugh, "My turn." His arm raised towards a tree branch nearby. Immediately, blood started to violently explode out of his hand aiming for the tree. In seconds, it turned into a whip that held onto the branch which he had landed on by the whip's capabilities.












Suddenly multiple whips had formed from his body and directly struck for Noctis. "_Using his own blood as whips... Interesting..._" Noctis stood still and closed his eyes as he formed hand seals to perform a technique that takes a certain amount of time to perform. But this wasn't the case, some of the lightning streams from the ground had returned to Noctis in seconds, which had then surrounded him forming a barrier. The streams were used as a catalyst to perform a technique that usually takes longer than it should in seconds. With a finishing touch, Noctis, immediately opening his eyes, added his own lightning release,

"_Lightning Release: Raging Thunder!_" 

This technique's purpose is to create a barrier made out of lightning which takes in any strike to shield the user. In turn, the barrier surges through the attacker giving half the amount of damage it the opponents attack was intended to give. In other words, Noctis had stood still to take the hit from his barrier which would stream it's lightning release through the blood and into the red haired boy paralyzing him. 

The instant the blood whips had hit the barrier, Noctis sped towards the boy with his unique agility and underneath the whips while he was charging his right hand with lightning release. At the same time, the barrier had used its lightning to stream through the multiple whips to the boy in attempt to harm and paralyze him.

At that moment the remaining lightning streams in the ground had position itself underneath the branch the red haired boy was standing on. Noctis jumped into the air, past the blood whips with lightning streams surging through them, he had formed a lance-like structure in his right hand. "_I told you, I'm not the same as before..._" He approached the boy in the air and thrusted his lance forward aiming for a non vital spot,

"_Kanenkon!_" 

The lance sped towards him, as the lightning surged through his blood whips.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 17, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> The red haired boy barely avoided Noctis's electric punch leaving his knee scraped by it. Jumping back, he seemed to enjoy the pain caused by Noct's last attack. The Lightning streams underground followed him as he moved to keep full track of his chakra nature. The boy started to laugh, "My turn." His arm raised towards a tree branch nearby. Immediately, blood started to violently explode out of his hand aiming for the tree. In seconds, it turned into a whip that held onto the branch which he had landed on by the whip's capabilities.
> 
> ...





"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki thought one was going to hit but no! He had some electric barrier block it. And electricity went through the blood. "The hell?" The lightning coursed through the blood whip and shocked Ketsueki.

"AHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" A loud scream turned into laughter. Ketsueki disconnected the blood whip from his body. From all the whips a large amount of electrified blood was made.

"Big....mistake!" Ketsueki said pausing before saying that as the shock kinda bothered him. "Blood needle technique!"

As soon as that technique took place it appears the boy jumped through the air with the same electric attack. But this made Ketsueki smile. "AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" He laughed as all the blood made from the blood whips formed into needles. but the needles were electrified. And since there was a large amount of blood whips means a lot of electrified needles.

"DIE!!!"

Ketsueki sent all the electrified needles at Noctis. 

_"There is no way for him to dodge midair. Its impossible. And at this amount. And this wide. Even if he choose to stop the attack he will still get hit from the barrage of needles. There is no way around this bitch AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"_ Ketsueki thought.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

The lightning streams shocked the red haired boy and for some reason, he was smiling. As Noctis was charging forward with his lance, mid air, he noticed the blood whips behind him had turned into blood spikes filled with electricity that all aimed towards him. The amount of spikes would massacre the Prince if he hadn't done something in time. 












Observing the situation, he thought of what he had in his arsenal to avoid this attack in such little time. "_These spikes, they carry the lightning release from the barrier... There's no way I can escape from my position... By looking at this, I'm going to get impaled multiple times.... Unless.._" There was a recent technique that Noctis had learned, and this certain technique had a new spin to it. He grinned and immediately made his body and his attack face the sky. 

He started to immediately manipulate the lance-like structure into a sphere with his other hand forming a seal. The shape had started to show and maintain it's stability. Once the sphere was complete, Noctis hurled it towards the sky just as the electrified spikes were about to strike, 

"_Lightning Release: Lightning Ball!_" 

As the ball was thrown upwards, the spikes started to face a direction different from where Noctis was. They had faced the direction of where the lightning ball was. Noctis had predicted this would happen due to the magnetic effects of his lightning ball technique. Since the spikes had traces of Lightning release inside of each of them, Noctis had used his Lightning ball's unique ability of magnetism to attract the spikes towards it. Just as he planned, the spikes had charged towards the lightning ball above him impaling it rather than Noctis. 

But some of the spikes misfired in random directions since the magnetic pull of the sphere could not be able to attract all of the spikes. This left at least three spikes heading for Noctis. He was not able to move out of the way, so the only option left was to take the hit. "_Shit!_" He thought in his head immediately before he was pierced in the right arm and left leg by two of the spikes and the remaining spike had scraped his shoulder. 

Noctis could not be able to maintain his balance as he fell towards the ground. With a hard impact, the blood spikes then turned back into liquid which had mixed in with his own blood that came out both his arm and his leg. He had slowly got up heavily breathing, ignoring the pain caused by the spikes. "_This is not good..._" Noctis looked at the red haired boy above him, barely being able to stand up.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 18, 2012)

"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki was laughing as he watched. He then got a little cautious when he pulled out that electric ball move. But Ketsueki was glad some hit and he fell down. "That where you belong the ground! AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Ketsueki laughed.


He laughed and laughed stomping his feet. But since he was standing on a tree branch the branch snapped from all the stomping. Ketsueki fell as well. "Damn!! Well what must goes up must come down AHAHAHAHAHA" he said with a childish laugh.

_"From the constant technique both are stamina should be low. I will have to end this!"_

Ketsueki preformed hand seals. "Just to limit your movement! Blood needle technique!!" Ketsueki turned all the blood on the ground to needles. Meaning if you step on it your feet is for a lot of hurting. "Now!! what next? You cant run full speed at me because are surroundings. What shall you do?" Ketsueki said with a smile.

Ketsueki then smiled. "Well I know what I will do. Fire palm!!" he said as his palm began to light on fire. "The needles limit my movement to so I guess I will just do this!!" Ketsueki ran up the tree full speed. As he was running at the very top he did a back flip.  Ketsueki head tilted backwards. He aimed his fire palm towards the direction of the boy as he was going to land by him.

"Dodge this!! AHAHAHAHA!!" Ketsueki fire palm technique flames got slightly less in flamed. 

_"Damn my chakara. Cant get enough chakara in it to do any killing damage. At bes I can give him a temporary burn since my chakara levels!_


----------



## Olivia (Jan 18, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*"Do you really think that answer is a suitable one? You have no idea how this feels like! No one will be able to take me seriously. If I try to act what my real age is then others will most likely tell me to screw off, to go play in a playground somewhere! For the rest of eternity my life we be treated as a joke as I am stuck in this pitiful form! How do you expect me to accept this and move on? It's not that simple, as long as everyone see's me as a kid it doesn't matter what I act like, I'll be treated like this for the rest of eternity! There's no way you can relate to me the way you are!"​
Melody yelled. She seemed angry about the subject, but Seigrein was glad she was finally opening up to him. He smiled as he slowly picked himself up off the ground. Walking towards her he embraced her in another hug as he said:

"I'm not asking you to accept this all at once. I just want you to be happy. I know being like that isn't preferable, but as long as I'm with you I'll treat you correctly, you can count on that. Plus, maybe I can't relate to you in that aspect, but I also have a secret..."​
He paused for a moment, as he hadn't told anyone, not even Azuma about this. Whether or not the others knew about this was beyond him, but at least he knew that he had it.

"I have...what seems to be, a demon, a beast, hosted inside my own body. Whenever I get in serious mortal trouble that beast comes to talk to me, saying that it will save me because it will die if I die. This beast seems to have great killing intent, and wants to be set free from my body as quickly as possible. I'm extremely scared of it, especially if it were to get loose. I feel it's immensely power...But..."​
He stopped himself, as he noticed something strange. He noticed tears had been falling out from his eyes. He looked down and saw they were falling on Melody's shoulders. He quickly pushed himself away as he wiped his eyes. He quickly responded with:

"Sorry...Anyways that's basically the all of it. I mean, we both have problems that affect our daily life, but either way what I'm trying to say is that we can both surpass them and live on till tomorrow. So how about we throw all this sorrow out for now and just enjoy ourselves?"​
Melody's fists started to tighten and her eyes clamped shut. After a few seconds she jumped and hugged Seigrein tightly as tears started to fall from her eyes as well. She softly said while sobbing:

"Please...just don't leave me. I want you to be here with me. You...make me happy too."​
Seigrein smiled at this, but tightened his grip on Melody after these words. Were they finally past all the sorrow and grief?

"Don't worry, I'll stay by your side as long as you need me too."​
However as he finished saying that sentence something started to emerge from the ground next to him. He quickly turned his head and backed up as he stood infront of Melody. To his shock however this form had been familiar to him, it was Azuma.

As Azuma rose he had a rather disappointed look on his face, as usual. He didn't say a word, and in fact, didn't even bother to look at Seigrein. Instead he decided to just stare at Melody, the pink haired girl standing directly behind him.

"So...it seems you're safe after all Seigrein."

"Lord Azuma, just what in the world happened?"​
Uttered Seigrein. Azuma didn't bother to look at him, like earlier, as he closed his eyes. He quickly responded with:

"There's no time to get into the details. I need you to head towards the mountain range in the north as soon as possible. I suspect the ones who caused the damage did so from there. All I want is a investigation report though, if you fight you _will _die."

"But Lord Azuma, what are you going to do?"

"I'm going to rebuild and gather the remaining members of our clan. My clan needs to reform and destroy anyone who threatens to harm us..."​
His eyes sharply opened towards Seigrein as he said:

"Nothing more, and nothing less."​
He turned around and begun to sink into the ground as he told Seigrein:

"Oh by the way...that little girl of yours...you shouldn't place so much trust in everyone you meet."​
With that Azuma vanished completely in the ground, leaving Seigrein confused as to what he meant with that last line.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis's right arm and left leg were injured but he could still move them. The spikes had only pierce above the bones of his leg and arm, but pain still indulged inside him. Noctis was heavily breathing showing off signs of exhaustion. He was running out of opportunities and soon the odds will be against him. He gritted his teeth as he looked at the boy above him.

He continued to laugh as usual. The boy suddenly performed some handseals as he jumped down, "Just to limit your movement! Blood needle technique!!" Needles started to form out of the blood puddle around Noctis. Hope of victory was slowly disappearing from his eyes. The Prince was restricted within his space, and even more his chakra was nearing his end. His vision was slowly getting blurry, since he had lost too much blood, as he saw the boy running back up the tree to the very top. Once he did, the boy jolted downwards towards the Prince performing a elemental technique meant to strike Noctis. 












Noctis did not have any options left. With his chakra pool being limited, he cannot waste it only to avoid whats to come. "_I can't die yet......_" The images of his clan appeared in his head. Each image that appeared in his head was those he had to protect. Those who relied on him. Those who believe in him. Eventually the image of his long lost mother shown up. "_Take care of those of your own and those you love._" After he remembered those words, the image of his mother slowly changed into the certain girl he had cared about. "I_s this my true goal in life?_" 

Immediately afterwards, Noctis's eyes started to bulge after every 2 seconds. It's like something wanted to break out of him. Noctis grabbed his face trying to cover his eyes from the bulging. But then he realized his true goal. The right path he had been searching for his entire life. That one true path of his.

Noctis steps up onto the ground looking at the boy. The wind started to flow in the area. The boy above him was closing in. It won't be too long till he finishes Noctis with his final blow. Therefore, the outcome of the battle will be determined till then. Noctis's mind's clear but focus on only one thing. His true goal. He knows what he has to do now. "_I can't die yet.... because I have my friends waiting for me to come back home!_" 

A high pitched noise can be heard. The bright red light had been lit from the eyes of the one who had been fighting for so long. After all his fighting, he finally realized what he needed to identity himself as a Ranen. This was his true path, the prerequisite required to unlock the eyes of the Ranens. And his true path was, "_I only live to protect my own and the ones I love! Especially if they are ones outside my clan!_"

"_Surigan!!_"



Those eyes before him have finally unlocked. The eyes of the Surigan. Through this boy's eyes, a non existent crystal can now be seen. This crystal is known as the Shard of Crystallis. Noctis saw the boy about to struck him in the exact position in a time no later than five seconds. His body was slowly failing him, but no matter, his will reinforced over his pain. He held his breath and puts a large amount of chakra into his left arm, knowing that he will be at a risky state.  

Noctis reached his left arm out towards the non existent crystal only to be seen by the eyes. He slowly opens his hand and starts to form something in the middle of the air. Wind started to pick up and flow around in front of him. A handle of a weapon could be seen as a mist made out of crystals formed around it. As Noctis induced more of his chakra, he was almost at his limit. This caused more of what was seen as a weapon to form.

The handle expanded showing a blade at both ends. The process was materializing a non existent crystal in which Noctis somehow gained knowledge to do so. The weapon that had been formed looked like a double edged sword floating in midair. It was the . A shard of crystallis materialized into it's physical weapon form. The boy was no less than 2 meters above Noctis about to strike him. The weapon immediately positioned itself where the boy struck. The sound of a shattering of crystals could be heard. Noctis was safe. The boy who had struck, struck the double edged sword. The weapon itself wasn't broken or anything, nor scratched. Noctis was looking right at him with his bright red eyes through the weapon, eye-to-eye. "_You said your eyes sense heart beats and blood flow correct? Guess what my eyes do..._"

Noctis grabbed a hold of his newly created weapon and twirled it around to blow the boy away from him. "_Kenjutsu huh.... Even if it is different from Taijutsu, the movement is similar..._" He thought to himself. "_Alright... Prepare yourself!_" Noctis jumped forward towards the boy avoiding the spikes below him about to swing his sword vertically downwards.


----------



## River Song (Jan 18, 2012)

Laix said:


> *Shell*
> *THE CUTEST FORMS OF DECEPTION
> 
> *If it's a fight this girl wanted, it was a damn good fight she was going to get. The first handseals she weaved together were basic, allowing her to dissapear under the ground with a predictable attack. For a girl who could "probably flip circles" around Shell, this was a rather mediocre way to start off.
> ...



*Hikari Gomon*

Hikari?s eyes peeked out from the ground and saw Shell wielding her blade which was now sparking with lightning. She let out a small smirk as she saw Shell raise her sword and aim for her wrist. Suddenly Hikari pulled her arm down, taking Shells foot with it. So now Hikari was safe underground and Shell?s ankle was where her hand should have been.

Hikari moved away underground before sticking her hands out and pushing them against the ground. She hauled herself out of the ground in the same way one would exit a swimming pool.  She now sat on the ground grinning at Shell. Her legs were crossed as she lazed back, not actuality paying much attention to the girl.

?Blades maybe be sharp but they aren?t a substitute for a good old fashion beating.? She began off-handedly before getting up of the ground. She jamp up to a branch swinging on it,  she ten flipped around it  and propelled herself towards Shell, foot extended.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 18, 2012)

Yuuki
_Liquid Time_

His anger quickly disappeared as he looked at the girl before him. Something was different about her as if her chakra could be felt. That strange oddity was amplified by the fact he could only faintly feel it. There were some secrets about this girl and he wished to know them all. His smile spread even further but not far enough to resemble a grimalkin. 

" Ahh, dearest me I apologize for that I just forget things- I mean people are in my way. " 

His hand appeared from his robe as if offering it as a tease to her youthful age. And his other hand pointed in the direction of the route to the cave. His mind was set on ending this mission as fast as he could. 

" Now, Now I'd hate to be late. "


----------



## Bringer (Jan 18, 2012)

"Ketsueki"

Ketsueki was closing in on the boy. He could feel it. He could feel soon he would hit the boy with all his power. "Hehehehehe...HUH!!" The boys eyes changed. The look on the boy face made him look like he had come to realization. "I dont know what your doing but your dead!!!"He said coming close to the boy face to swipe his eyes with flames. 

*Squish*

That was the sound. Ketsueki eyes were wide open. He was stuck in mid air. Stuck to something. A sword. "Uh..argh..ahh...AHAHAHAHA!" Ketsueki went through the noises and started laughing. "AHAHAHAHAHA!!!" He laughed. But suddenly he stopped laughing. And blood fell from Ketsueki mouth. 

"Di..die!!" He said swiping his fire palm at the boy face. But before it could connect the boy the weapon twirled and Ketsueki was sent off the weapon and sled through the ground. Ketsueki eyes were wide as he was on the ground. His fire palm technique went out.

*Swoosh*

The boy was in front of Ketsueki. He was aiming his sword to stab Ketsueki vertically. Ketsueki went black he had a thought. Thoughts and sounds were going through his head at the speed of light.













*Die!*

*Your worthless!*

*Yes I will beat you till your nothing*

*Speak....SPEAK!!*

*Whats wrong Ketsueki you dont like being stabbed!!!*

*Until you become like me AHAHAHAHAHA I went let you breathe. Now DIE!!!! *


Ketsueki eyes opened wide. He seen the blade close to him. "Blood puddle technique!!" Ketsueki turned to a puddle of blood. The sword tipped him. Ketsueki in his blood puddle form. Ketsueki moved by a tree at a quick speed in his blood puddle form. He turned back to his natural form. He stared at the boy.

"I wont die AHAHAHAHA I will live! One of us will make it out here alive!!!" Ketsueki said in a crazed voice! 

_"Im low on chakara........one more offensive technique!! I may die as well. I will make it so we both die.........unless I can get to cover by the tree."_

"BLOOD NEEDLE TECHNIQUE!!!!"

Ketsueki yelled out. Putting 3/4 of the chakara he currently had. All the blood on the ground went straight to the sky. He turned to blood needles. "What goes up comes down!!!" Ketsueki said holding on his giant wound. 

The needles in the sky poured down. It was almost like it was raining blood needles. 

_"Must get cover!!"_

Ketsueki started limping to a tree. The blood needles quickly landed. Ketsueki legs got stabbed a lot. But Ketsueki was able to make it to a tree. "I will live he might die AHAHAHAHAHA!" The boy laughed.

Not knowing if the boy was hit or not Ketsueki used the last of his chakara. "Blood restoration jutsu!!" all the blood used in the battle all went back in Ketsueki. The blood was cleaned. Ketsueki wound partially closed up. The process was painful. "AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!" Ketsueki yelled. But half way he started to do the same thing as always. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Ketsueki got up. His legs were shaking. He used to much chakara. Meaning he cant use any more techniques. He pulled out 2 kunai. He fell on his knees. He could feel the tax from the chakara he used. He quickly got back up. His legs stopped shaking but were wobbly. "I can still fight!!! My kunai will carve into your heart!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" He said. 

"Now lets see. Did my previous attack kill him?!" Ketsueki said panting. "Damn" Ketsueki said.

"LETS END THIS NOW!!!"


----------



## Laix (Jan 18, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE CUTEST FORMS OF DECEPTION

*








​*
BIRI BIRI

*The circus slut dragged her leg down into the earth, trapping her up to her right ankle in raw earth. Gomon wasted no time, twirling through the blue skies in a slightly sexual fashion before landing on a tree. Shell grit her teeth in fustration as she began to draw a circle around her with her enormous blade. By now, _Desaivo's Chance_ was no longer.
*
BIRI BIRI*

"Blades may be sharp but they aren't a substitute for a good old fashion beating," She boasted as she swung around the branch of the tree like an ape before leaping towards Shell with her foot extended in the style of a classic karate kick. 
_*
BIRI BIRI*_

"Fuck off," Shell countered bluntly as the sound of a steel sword cutting through the soft breeze rustled the ears of those around. Hikari's kick was blocked by Shell's thick blade, which followed immediately with the source of the strange noise---

"Lightning...!!"

Regnum's sword swerves to her left side, allowing her left fist coated in a blazing ball of lightning to come forth towards the flying Hikari.

_"*BALL!!*"_

- - - - - - - - - 

*Shell LT*
MISSION l *NATURE'S CALL*

The boy's smile spread even further, stretching from cheek-to-cheek. Shell only raised an eyebrow in suspicion of this boy's behaviour.

"Ahh, dearest me I apologize for that. I just forget things- I mean, people are in my way," He apologized... Well, it at least sounded like one. The key word was there, but everything else was just a little bit suspicious. Shell said nothing for now however. Hopefully this boy would show his true colours later on.

He motioned for them to head in the direction of the cave, saying "Now, Now I'd hate to be late."

"So would I," she answered back less than a second after, before leading the way towards the cave. As she walked, she looked at the slip again to try and find this boy's name. Written next to a scribbled out incorrectly spelled one, there it was.

"_Yuuki..._"​

​


----------



## River Song (Jan 18, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

Hikari watched as she flew towards Shell, her eyes determined as she kicked forward, suddenly her blade moved to meet her kick, Sighing she fell back, the leg she had ckicked wth swinging around until it was behind her.

She looked up as she stood up right to see Shell?s hand burst into a mess of blue energy.  _?Shit? _Hikari tried to avoid the attack bending backwards into a crab but the lightning still hit her stomach destroying her shirt and lashing at her chest leaving angry red burns.

?Now that wasn't very nice Sammie and if you wanted me naked all you needed to do was ask!? Hikari exclaimed ?But if you want to play rough, we can play rough.? She shouted flipping out of her crab position and warping her legs around Shell?s arm. 

?Earth release: Ariel Acrobatics.?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 18, 2012)

Moro said:
			
		

> "We have to go to a pow wow, sounds like a native featival and help out. Maybe a scarifce to nature like a fish or something simple like that. I know it sounds silly, but it does not hurt to wish in something good to happen, even though after all the bad. I can tell Tomo we can work and help the animals she have around here and tend to the land. Don't worry about that, that will come later after you are healed and ready to get back on your feet. Sometimes some guys look hot with scars over your body, it depends on the type of girl that like a guy like that." She wanted to have a airy touch to lessen the tension between them, "this may be coming from a girl who as a disability, but you look good anyway of any time of the day."



*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue weakly nodded as Moro explained what she knew of the favour they would have to do. Despite her admission of it sounding silly, Nue only had to look and feel his current state to realize that he really wasn't in stead to do anything more than something silly and simple.

He wore a rueful smile as Moro tried to highlight the brighter side of Nue's scarring. It was really nice of her to say, but Nue could see the damage for himself. His chest and arms were beyond simple scarring and more to the point of maiming. It was a miracle he could still use his hands. It was the cold reality of what had happened, but Nue could see how heavily it wore on Moro. Dwelling on it would not help Nue, and it certainly wasn't doing Moro any good either.

"That's nice of you to say", Nue said with a weak smile, "though it is kinda bad that only a blind girl likes how I look". Nue hoped his joke went down well, but it was kinda difficult to laugh along as deep breathing stretched the wounds on his chest.

"Thanks though... Moro-san. I appreciate it...", Nue admitted. "I'll try and rest for a while. Let me know when we need to help out with the festival thingy. Then I'll join you." Nue lightly placed his bandaged hand on Moro's knee to try and set her at ease, before turning his head to the ceiling to try and rest for a while.


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2012)

Yomi

As Yomi greeted the afternoon sun, she and Suzu stepped outside to the training field where the on the way, Yomi was greeted by the rest of the Minamoto clan. They were nice to her and bowed as they passed her by, even she had stopped and bowed before Suzu pulled her away telling her that she had to be on time when it came to Master Yorinbu. 

"It is about time...." Yorinbu said as he turned away from a wooden dummy, little sticks were sticking out and it was clear that it was a dummy that was used for sword training, "If you are going to earn your keep here you better start with coming on time when I call for you..."

Yomi looked down in shame, "Forgive me..." she said as she looked down at the ground and bowed a bit

Yorinbu looked at her, "What is your excuse?" he asked her as he stepped up towards her with her still looking down at the ground. The shadow that loomed over her made Yomi look up at the man in front of her, he stood over her as she stared deep into her soul. She knew nothing of an excuse to make up...But in the end it was her fault to begin with...

"There is none, my tardiness is mines alone." she said as she looked up at Yorinbu, the golden eyes seemed warm to her, but the way she was looking up at him was shocking to Suzu. She almost reached out to Yomi to pull her out the way but as she did, she saw something amazing in her Lord...

He smiled a bit, before breaking the eye contact, Yomi keeping him in sight.  She watched him as he leaned down an pick up a wooden sword. It was long and had a bandage wrap around it, soon he tossed it to her and Yomi realized how heavy it was. But what made her heart drop was that he picked up a real sword...

"Let's see what you can do with a sword." he told her 

"W-wha--" Yomi was caught off by the blade coldness raidating off the metal as she realized that he had cut her hair a bit. The blade was so close and the look in Yorinbu eyes was so serious, he was trying to kill the girl...

"Fight Yomi!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

The sword cut straight down vertically, but the boy with red hair had performed a technique at the same time. His whole body suddenly turned into a pool of blood, as the sword barely missed him. The pool of blood below Noctis had moved back besides a tree, which then formed back into himself. He wasn't going to give up so easily, that boy continued to laughed with passion, "I wont die AHAHAHAHA I will live! One of us will make it out here alive!!!"

The red haired boy was not too good seeing that he was covering a wound. In return to Noctis's attack. he forcefully manipulated all the blood from the ground to move to the sky with Noctis underneath. The blood above him suddenly turned into the same spikes from before, instead they were going to rain down upon the ground covering a big area which Noctis would not be able to escape if he tried to run.












With the double edged sword in his hand, Noctis was standing still without concern of the blood needles above him. His chakra was running low, he would not be able to perform another jutsu without coughing out blood. He was already wounded badly. Ignoring the pain, Noctis began to talk to the boy in front of him, without paying attention to what was above him. "_You chose to kill anyone you see... You even went to the ends of murdering innocent people.... Was there ever any one you held dear to?!_" The blood spikes were about to rain down. "_Hmph... I guess someone like you wouldn't have people like that... People that support you from the back...._" 

It was all set, the lightning streams from the ground that Noctis had kept from the beginning of the fight was still active underneath him. The needles had started to fall down, as Noctis threw his weapon with all his strength heading towards the boy. The needles were reaching down towards him, as he clenched his fists forming an electric charge supplied by all the lightning streams he had stored and was remaining from beneath the ground. "_Maybe...._" The sword flew straight towards the boy at great speed. The blood needles were about a meter away from his head, and the sword had reach right beside the boy. Noctis straightened his eyes and clenched his fists. "_Maybe... Ill show you..._" Noctis had the sword directly seen from his eyes being right beside the boy at this point.

Just before the needles touched Noctis's hair, he disappeared in thin air with the needles all hitting the ground at once. Where Noctis was right now, was where his sword had been. He appeared right beside the boy face to face, with one hand grabbing onto the handle of the weapon he just threw and his other hand curled up charged with lightning swinging down upon the boy's face. This was only possible by the unique powers of the shards of Crystallis. The user himself will be able to teleport to where the shard is if it is seen. This is what exactly Noctis had done. "_...I'll show you how important it is to have people supporting you from behind and how they are not to be killed meaninglessly!_" The boy would not be able to avoid this punch, this close of a range and especially with the speed Noctis can move compared to his. Where this punch would make the boy realize his wrong doings. This punch will show him that having friends can help you assure victory with their support.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 18, 2012)

Yuuki 
_Liquid Time_

His senses could tell she didn't like him that much, but to be honest he didn't give a damn. His only concerns were the money and the ability to kill some sub form of life. His mind riddled with deep thoughts yet none conveyed themselves upon his features.

His thoughts shifted along the route to the girl he was traveling with he stole glances at the girl beside him. She was by all means beautiful and youthful in and almost sickening way. Yet his eyes wandered from time to time as if he looked again something new would be there. 

" So this shapeshifter or whatever do you know what he usually turns into or are you just winging the hell out of this. "

His question was formed and spoken as more of and insult to her intelligence then a question. He needed to break away the silence which seemed to consume them.


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2012)

Yomi

As Yomi greeted the afternoon sun, she and Suzu stepped outside to the training field where the on the way, Yomi was greeted by the rest of the Minamoto clan. They were nice to her and bowed as they passed her by, even she had stopped and bowed before Suzu pulled her away telling her that she had to be on time when it came to Master Yorinbu. 

Suzu cries made Yomi realize that Yorinbu had pulled back and was preparing himself with the next attack. The sword came at her with such speed that Yomi dodge became a a tumble on the ground,  Yomi eyes widen as the man came at her with the sword over and over again with force meant to kill! Yomi almost jumped out of her head as the next attack landed between her legs cutting her skirt....

"In this world, we kill things to survive." Yorinbu said, "If you don't kill, you'll be killed..." he said as he took his time to withdraw the sword from the ground before placing it on his shoulders looking down at her.

"Lord Yornibu, you said she lost her memories!" Suzu said as she tried to near Yomi, "We should go easy on her! Her mental health isn---"

Yorinbu caught her off by placing his sword from getting even closer to Yomi, his eyes cold with hatred, "Move one more step and you will be limping the rest of your life..." he warned 

"My....My lord..." Suzu looked at Yomi before realizing she couldn't do anything for the girl, and with that she back up letting her Lord do what she wanted.

Yornibu looked at her again, "Get up, or your life here with one swipe of my sword...." he said as he looked down at Yomi

_...._

Yomi heart began to beat hard inside her chest as she realize that she could lose her life anytime. Was this the world she was born in? Where you were killed for being weak? Yomi began to breath in heavily as she knew that if she didn't move, she was dead. Without even thinking she grab her wooden sword and sruck upwards, but he countered her easily.

Soon he had Yomi hands and her sword was feets from her body, Yomi eyes widen as she realized that he pushed her into the wall...

"KYAHHHHHH"

He thrust the sword into her shoulder and blood poured out from the wound! Yomi could feel the warm blood travel down her back as she was stuck with the sword in her shoulder blade.

Yomi mouth gasp for air as her mouth began to produce an ample amount of salvia, she was so scared and nervous that her body began to try it relax itself from all this fear...

_I'm scared...._

A voice rung in Yomi's head as her eyes darted from place to place, trying to find the place where the voice was coming from.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 18, 2012)

*Hisoka Fujibayashi*












The gentle sound of the river flowing around dock was all that could be heard at the moment in this particular place, the harbor. Everything had been shut down for the time being because of the recent disaster that shook the earth. This left the harbor completely empty with nothing insight, but the big blue endless ocean and a certain young woman.

"I can't enjoy this anymore than I already am." Hisoka spoke in an serene tone as her long legs, that was just as endless as the ocean, dangled over the side of a tree that looked out upon not only the dock, but the entire ocean Suddenly she snapped her head back throwing her entire body onto the branch, placing her hands into her pocket and leaned back making sure to mold her body into the right spot.

"Guess I spoke to soon. I can enjoy this more." She said with a yawn while placing one leg on the branch and letting the other hang lazily off the other side. She was here to pick up supplies for the clan that had come through days ago, but no one was here. So what else was there to do other than enjoy peaceful breeze of the gentle ocean?

Absolutely nothing and if you left it to up to Hisoka she'd stay like this for as along as she could. Nothing, but she, herself and the tranquility one could only find by being with ones self. Days like these, she believed, the entire clan should be subjected to. Being a constant doctor is already stressful enough and with what just happened Hisoka could see how they were working themselves to basically double overtime.

"Lady Mayuria is needed more than ever now and she still won't show herself." Hisoka spoke aloud to herself. It was always a well kept secret of the clan about their leader never appearing. The best answer one would get from them is that she wasn't in the "Right condition" to carry out any task. The clan gave vague answers such as does to try and  keep Mayuria being a recluse as quietly as possible, but it was only making things worse.

She could see how Hyubaato was basically running himself ragged trying to pick up the slack to compensate for her. _"If only he came with me today like I asked him..."_ She thought to herself.

"....I see you hanging 'round town with the dude I like and i'm like, fuck you! Oo, oo, ooo."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 18, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro gave him a bigger smile, "Actually, it is not what you look like. It is your peronalty and what comes from inside of your heart. I would put my hand over your heart, I do not want to iritate your skin. It is no problem at all for someone I cared about, I see you in the morning. have agood night sleep." She got up as her wolf looked up at her and came out of the bed. "Wolf you are staying with him for the night." The wolf nod and jump on the bed and layed at the bottem of the bed. The wolf was thinking rip off the guy's underwear if he tried to get out of bed. "Nue if you need anything touch the wolf and he will howled for you." She got up and left the room to her room as Tomo enters her room.

"Just wondering how he is doing" Tomo ask? "He is doing much better but he has a lot of healing to do." "I guess we wait for Nue or we can go ahead with the festival?" "We can wait till tommorrow to start on the festival, right now i will help with some of your animals." "That sounds good with me, you can help feed the cubs." Moro was thinking wht type of cubs or pups she may have in the house as she followed Tomo down the stairs. She herd small mews and short howls. "I will bottle feed the cubs as you can bottle feed the pups. Moro smiled as she picked up a wolf pup and a warm bottle of warm milk and heard the young one sucking on the bottle to get milk. This reminded her of the pups when her silver wolf was a pup. She fed all of the pups with a smile on her face, she was tired herself emotionly, as she walked up stairs to her room to get some rest for tonight.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 18, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> The sword cut straight down vertically, but the boy with red hair had performed a technique at the same time. His whole body suddenly turned into a pool of blood, as the sword barely missed him. The pool of blood below Noctis had moved back besides a tree, which then formed back into himself. He wasn't going to give up so easily, that boy continued to laughed with passion, "I wont die AHAHAHAHA I will live! One of us will make it out here alive!!!"
> 
> ...



Ketsueki

As Ketsueki wounds were closed after using blood restoration jutsu and he had his 2 kunai ready. But then a question hit Ketsueki.


_You chose to kill anyone you see... You even went to the ends of murdering innocent people.... Was there ever any one you held dear to?!_

_"People dear to me................."_ To images went through Ketsueki head.



_"My sister and dad are dead...my MOTHER KILLED THEM!!! And let me live because I looked like father and tortured me...broke me........changed me......so then I killed her!!!!!!!! "_ Ketsueki emotions was racing through his head.



_"Im glad I killed that bitch..........she ruined are family!!!!! AND DESROYED MY FUCKING CHILD HOOD!!!!!!!!!!!"_

Ketsueki face showed one expression. Anger. It looked the same way as it did before he hit his head. He was a wild animal. "HEHEHEHEHEHEHEAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Ketsueki did not notice that Noctis was already in front of him.

"AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" Ketsueki swung his kunai but the boy appeared beside him. "AHHAHAHAHAHHA!!!" The boy continued laughing. His expression not changing.

*BAM!!!!!*

Ketsueki got punched. He slid across the ground. Ketsueki continued laughing. "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" He began getting up. 

"Thank you.....I kinda lost what was left of my sanity there AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" Ketsueki laughed. Then it hit him. The chakara drain. Ketsueki fell on his knees. His face landed right in front of his kunai. He grabbed it.

"NO NO NO!!! I will kill you!!" He was dragging him self towards the boy with the kunai. "Oh by the way...did I tell you Fugetsu is not really did. I happen to walk by his uncle corpse and while I was stabbing it and cutting it open I found the picture! AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Ketsueki laughed as it was a casual innocent joke.

"Anyway where was I........I WILL FUCKING KILL YOU!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHA" He said crawling towards the boy. "Die!!!" He said throwing the to kunai at the boy.


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2012)

Yomi 
_Liquid Time Arc_

"..." Yomi pushed though the bushes as she ran forward though the forest, today was Yomi was alone and it was a rare occasion today because usually she would be either with the other clan members or escorted with someone somewhere. But her father let her go out today and just today alone, and the young girl came prepared. She had a bag over her shoulders as she scoped out the forest until she saw the beach...

Her sword hung from her waist as the waves crashed on the beach, "Nice~" she purred as she sat everything down and stretched her body. Today was the only time she could take off from training her father had told her, but that wasn't true. Yomi always trained for the sake of the clan and to make him proud of her.

That was the only way she thought she could repay him, by working her hardest for him and the clan. There was nothing short of a training secession for Yomi, because she knew that her father would push her twice as hard the next day for missing one day than if it was back to back training.

So in this way Yomi was going to train herself so she could see her own mistakes before her father did. Yomi turned to the forest that was the closest to the beach to pick up some stick before she heard a voice from a far distances. Some one was here? Yomi began to investigate until she felt someone elses chakra souce above her...

Yomi looked at the girl before smirking, "Nice sight~" Yomi said as she laughed a bit


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis's fist struck the boy's face, making him slide across the ground. Even though his situation was bad, he still kept on laughing. He kept the two kunai in his hands and slowly got back up. His body didn't seem to respond very well to him. For some odd reason, he fell onto his knees. That last attack he did was too much for a young shinobi like him.

He had still tried to fight back, as he forced himself to crawl towards Noctis. The Prince was looking down at him, _"Do you know why your on the ground like trash?_" The boy was still crawling towards him. "NO NO NO!!! I will kill you!!" He mentioned that he lied and Fugetsu was still alive but his uncle was dead instead it. Noctis's face expression never changed, he was emotionless about whether Fugetsu was alive or not He had thrown the only two kunai he had  Noctis nodded in disappointment as his double edged sword floated into the air blocking the one that was about to hit him and the other kunai completely missed. 

"_That doesn't concern me... My reason to fight you is because you turned out to be the same type of person as one person I have fought before called Diarmu Duihan. You both have the same intent. You both led the wrong life... You both believe in the same ideals..._" Noctis had approached the boy and looked at him. He didn't seem to have anything left to do to fight. "_Unlike you, there are people who believe in me. Without them I could not have won this battle..._" Noctis took out a first aid kit from his back pocket and dropped it in front of the boy. "_Your a sad boy in a pathetic situation, yet you don't deserve to die..._" Noctis turned around and started to walk away. "_I don't have a reason to kill you. But if you ever want to see meaning in your life, get people who will believe in you and that you will believe in them._"

Noctis had dismissed the Weapon of Aries and deactivated his Surigan. As soon as he did, pain started to surge through his body. He gritted his teeth holding the wound in his left arm and kneeling down to calm the pain in his right leg. "_I still have a duty to go find the priestess in Pao.... I'm not going to give up on finding out who caused this meteor shower._" Noctis had slowly limped away through the barren wasteland that was once a battlefield leaving the red haired boy to his own thoughts. Right now Noctis had to get to some kind of inn, but the probability of being one nearby is low since this was the location of the main meteor stikes.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 18, 2012)

Ketsueki

Ketsueki glared as his attack did nothing. His heart beating fast. The anger boiled in him. He did not know how to express this rage. He never been truly mad before. Crazy okay but mad? Ketsueki got up. He heard the boy rant on with his speech. Ketsueki began laughing.

"KIAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" Ketsueki laughed. It was not one of his crazy laughs it was a actually laugh. "They helped you win.....that punch did shit. Now I have a bruise. I have been through way worse. Its just my chakara levels.........but I dont need chakara to finish you!!"

Ketsueki throw the kit back and Noctis. "This is not the last we meet. And this is not the end of this fight........" Ketsueki said in a serious psychotic way. "There are no people for miles.............Pao...I heard of that legend. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Ketsueki said grabbing a other kunai.


"Now lets end this....shall we!!!" Ketsueki reached for his kunai pouch and pulled out 6 kunai with explosive tags. Ketsueki began running straight for the boy. He throw the Kunai right at Noctis while keeping one kunai without explosive tags in his hand.


Fugetsu Senju 


Fugetsu was jumping tree to tree. "My first solo mission this will be so awesome. Finally!!! I might earn some hard cash as well." Fugetsu said with a smile. "Hold on?" Fugetsu began hitting a bunch of trees and stomping all over the ground. "I hope lord Azuma is not going to interfere in this mission." Fugetsu said. He then laughed at the thought. "Im just paranoid...he has only showed up on two of my missions........and I only had two missions...." Fugetsu thought.


"I just hope he will not interfere!" Fugetsu said jumping back on a tree and kept on traveling. "Okay im bored time to use body flicker technique." Fugetsu said bored. He then focused chakara in his feet and then he started traveling high speeds. 

"This is awesome at this pace I will get there at no time." Fugetsu said. Fugetsu started drifting in his thought. _"I wonder what would happen if my uncle died....who would I go to........!!!! Im thinking crazy that would never happen."_

Fugetsu began hearing voices in his head.

_Stop!

Stop!_

"Stop?" Fugetsu then bumped into a tree. "Ow!" Fugetsu said rubbing his head. "Anyway Im almost there!!!" Fugetsu said running towards the exit of the forest. There he had seen a house. With a teenager waiting outside looking sad.

"Your Fugetsu. Im so glad your here. Here is the details. I made to copies. One for you and someone one else who had applied. You will need all the help you can get." She said handing Fugetsu the copy of the mission.


"Backup?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

The boy wasn't still giving up. It was getting annoying for Noctis to still stick around here. He was near his chakra limit, but however he still had opportunities he could take to fight back. The boy got up, with his legs surprisingly fit again, and took out several kunai with explosive tags attached onto them. "_You idiot..._" Noctis turned around and went into a guarding stance. 

The kunai were thrown at him, as the explosive tags lit up. Noctis had to act fast, the only things he can rely on are his techniques that hardly take up chakra at all and his ninja tools. Before he knew it, the kunai explosives were surrounding his front about to explode. Noctis had to rely on his agility to bare the minimum damage, at the same time try to get an opening. Noctis had quickly manipulated the light as he jolted backwards. The explosive tags had detonated causing a explosion sending Noctis flying backwards and eventually  sliding through the ground. Right before the explosion, Noctis had planted a projection of himself laying on the ground damaged while covered by the smoke from the explosion.

Even if he saw through his projection, Noctis had something else planned. The boy slowly got up coughing out blood. "_I can't take much more of this...._" He wiped his mouth full of blood and stood up straight. The Prince took out two ninja scrolls from his pockets and cut them in half. It summoned two large shuriken held in both of his hands. While the smoke was clearing, Noctis threw his shuriken targetting the boy. "_I still got some fight left in me..._"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*


Shirasu idly leaned against the face of the little watchman's shelter, perched like a crow's nest up on a high stilted structure. From this vantage point, Shirasu could see much of the southern valley, a quiet little country land that bordered Minamoto territory. The young man tried and failed to stifle a rambunctious yawn that rose from his core like an unstoppable tide.

_Damn what time is it?_

The hour was in fact rather late in what was a peaceful and boring night. Dark clouds overhead blocked out the moon and the stars as they flowed across the sky, giving Shirasu a unique view of the night light tapestry that danced across the sleeping valley. As watchman for the night, Shirasu had to stay up and keep watch at all costs. His only companion was a flaming torch which blazed away beside him, indicating that a watchman was present in the tower. Shirasu barely managed to suppress a sigh, recalling a teaching from his sensei that *"Samurai never sigh. That is a sign of wavering resolve. A samurai's resolve never waivers".*

Shirasu chuckled to himself as he repeated his sensei's words, taking them to heart anew. To most people, Shirasu's sensei would seem like the comical stereotype of a kenjutsu dojo master, like something out of a kabuki play. From his weathered, scarred skin to his aggressive eyebrows and his piercing gaze. Even the ferocious style of his top knot was something to behold. To most of the upper class samurai in Minamoto, the old lower dojo master would seem like a silly caricature, but Shirasu as gullible as he was consumed everything of the man's aura.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 18, 2012)

Ketsueki

Ketsueki instantly seen through the trick. "No blood flow or heartbeat!" Ketsueki yelled out. But then suddenly as soon as Ketsueki came to realization where Noctis was to shuriken were coming straight for him. Ketsueki had no idea how the boy could still fight despite all of this. "Ill dodge!!"

As Ketsueki was about to dodge it was to late. And to delay it even further Ketsueki coughed a large amount of blood. The two shuriken hit the edges of his shirt. The force of the shuriken sent him to a tree. His shirt was stuck to the tree from the shuriken. It specifically hit the edges of his shirt from the wrist.

"Damn it let me go I want to kill you!!!!" he said struggling. But his physical strength was not that good. "You can go now to find nothing. There are no people here for miles. AHAHAHAHAHA we will meet again. We will!!!"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*


_One year ago...._

The acrid smell of sweat, mixed with varnished wood and pine needles filled the stale, musty summer air. The still atmosphere in the dojo was insufferably hot, but being the son of a blacksmith, Shirasu had experienced much hotter. The beads of perspiration that covered his body were not from the heat, but from intense concentration. All his mind was focused on the old man in front of him... circling him like a predator looking for an opening. The footfalls of the master's calloused feet extracted hearty creaking noises from the wooded floorboards of the sparring area.

"Hohoho... your stance is good Shirasu-kun. Good weight distribution... steady breathing... shoulders coiled but not tense... good, gooood", the old man laughed as he graded Shirasu's form, all the while continuing to circle him. The sensei often did this, commenting on Shirasu's posture even in the midst of a sparring match. While it had infuriated Shirasu at first since he had trouble concentrating, after these few years he understood the purpose. A samurai must have control of his own mind, no matter what his enemy does.

"OOORAAAAPP!" Shirasu cried to hone the fury of his attack as he leaped at his teacher, leveling his bokken for a trusting attack.

"Hoho, he attacks! The young rooster is ambitious!" his sensei laughed. The old man stepped forward and twisted, eliciting a squeak from the floorboards as he twirled out of the line of the attack and ended up back to back with Shirasu. Using his rotating momentum, the old man lashed out with a leg, aiming to reap Shirasu's trailing leg and send him flying. 

Sensing what was coming, Shirasu dropped into a roll, using the energy of his failed attack to escape the throw. It was a neat tumble maneuver, carrying him clear of the attack leg and leaving him a short distance away in a crouching position. A few quick pants and he regained his breath, suppressing a brief surge of panic when he saw that his sensei had evaded the initial attack.

"Very good, Shirasu-kun", the teacher cackled. "It is good that you stopped falling for the same counter attack. You certainly fell victim to it enough."

Shirasu gritted his teeth for a moment as he recalled past sparring sessions where he had fallen victim to that throw and ended up face first on the dojo floor.

_Not today old man... I have a surprise for you..._

The young student rose slowly and held his sword horizontally, loosening his grip such that only one hand was really holding the blade. "Hohoh, does the young rooster really believe he is fast enough to use that technique?" The teacher chided. Shirasu had seen the senior students perform the technique enough, so he was sure he could replicate it, however, he knew very well that he had no where near the necessary speed to pull it off. He was simply feigning the technique as a 'diversion', a new word he was particularly chuffed with learning.

"OOORAAP-RAAA!" he launched into the attack as best he could, replicating its start as best he could. Out of the corner of his eye, he could see his teacher laughing as he began the simple counter, taking a half step back and transferring his weight.

_There!_

Shirasu sprang his trap, abandoning his feigned attack and launching into the real one, a throw he had spent many secret hours practicing. "Vengativa!" he shouted, generating tremendous speed with his leg strength and surging at his teacher's leading leg and lining up his shoulder to blast the old man clear out of the building in a single blow. 

"Hmph, so young...", the sensei simply smirked as he raised his elbow. The joint caught Shirasu clean on the cheek bone as his speed carried him straight into it. This caused Shirasu's entire body to buckle from the impact, effectively arresting his movement. "Time for you to take a break", the old man said as he reaped Shirasu's leading leg and clutched the back of the young man's head, driving it toward the wooden floor at a tremendous pace. 

Shirasu watched in slow motion horror as the floor rushing up to meet his face. He had a passing thought about how much he hated getting knocked out. He was sick and tired of it in fact. The salty taste of his own blood filled his mouth, as the results of the elbow impact began to set in. That moment of frustration and anger drove him to clutch the collar of his teacher's gi on the way down. "I have you now, sensei!" he muttered. Using the force that the teacher was driving him down with, Shirasu rotated his body with everything he had, dragging the sensei's body clear from the floor. It was a perfectly executed, flying, rolling hip throw from which the old man could not possibly escape. "OORRAAAAA!" the young man cried as he drove his teacher into the hard wood floor with such force that a few boards shattered under the impact. A loud booming crack rang out as the entire dojo rattled from the thunderous throw, dislodging dust and disturbing birds on the roof.

Despite the devastating damage he must have done to the old man, Shirasu was pleased. He had studied and executed a technique and it had worked, it had actually worked! The young man lay still for a moment on the ground where his throw had placed him, before composing himself. Sure, he may have hurt his sensei, but surely this is what training in martial arts was all about? Striving to become stronger. Shirasu raised his head to survey his handiwork and see how best to help his teacher recover or get treatment. What Shirasu saw, took him completely by surprise.

In the small impact crater where he had expected to see the mangled body of his teacher, was instead the obliterated remains of a wooden bokken rack.

_What the hell?_

As Shirasu lay there on his belly, completely dumbfounded, the sudden sound of applause somewhere behind him, caught his attention. Shirasu's sensei was nonchalantly leaning against the dojo wall in the spot where the dearly departed bokken rack used to stand. The old man stood there, slowly clapping his hands with a massive toothy grin.

"Kawarimi?" Shirasu whispered in shock, partly because he hadn't noticed it being performed and because of the unspoken rule of the dojo. "What the heck!? Sensei, didn't you teach us not defile our dojo by using ninja techniques within its walls? Didn't you say that it was the shame of a samurai? Why, sensei? Why did you use the change of body stance technique?" Shirasu pleaded for an answer to appease the sense of betrayal that welled up inside him.

The sensei stopped his applauding and his condescending smile and adopted a more stern, sage-like expression. He could sense the feeling of hurt in his student, and he did not intend to ignore it.

"I did it to teach you a very important lesson. After today you will be eligible for active duty as a Minamoto samurai in training. To be effective however, you must be aware of this." The sensei pointed at the smashed bokken rack which only elicited a look of confusion from Shirasu. "Shirasu-kun... we are samurai and we treat each other as samurai. Our adversaries however, are not samurai. They are ninja, a cowardly and honourless breed of warrior who will use all manner of evil and unnatural techniques to attain victory. You must be careful. This is the kind of foe you will face... you must be ready."

Shirasu nodded slowly as he looked back at the broken rack. It was a shocking lesson, but a lesson well learned. "Thank you sensei" Shirasu said quietly, filled with a new sense of awe for his teacher.

"Now rise!" His sensei snapped, as he wheeled around and headed off to the changing area. "A samurai stands tall on the battlefield... always!"

"OSU!" Shirasu shouted.


***​

Shirasu chuckled again as he thought back to that time and the lesson learned. Now he was on duty. Sure, watch duty over the most dull, action-less area was hardly glamorous, but it was still duty. Shirasu lightly slapped himself in the face to wake himself up a bit before resuming his watch.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

The boy was howling at the Prince seeing how he was stuck against a tree by his shuriken. Noctis could do nothing but sigh in disappointment. "_I don't even know your name, and I intend it to keep it that way....._" Noctis turned around and started to walked away. The boy kept denying that there was no one to be found in the wasteland for miles. But the Prince ignored him, "_I will say this one last thing to you... Do you truly believe that you have a reason to live?_"

With that, the Prince started to walk away from him and continued on through the barren wastelands in order to find some kind of inn. "_What if Pao did get hit by the meteorites... Shouldn't worry about it till I get there.._" Noctis covered his arm's wound with his right hand and ignored the pain coming from his right leg. A image suddenly appeared inside head, it was the image of the artifact kept behind the King's throne, The legendary Virtus Falchion. The image then vanished from his mind. "_What the hell was that?_" He couldn't figure out why he would think of such a thing or what caused him to do so.

He then remembered that there being some kind of light above the shard of Crystallis when he activated his Surigan. It was the same light he saw whenever he uses his Past Image tech, but it shined even brighter. Something unusual was responding to him and he knew this because he could feel it. Noctis stopped thinking about it and focused on finding a inn once he had reached the forest on the other side.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 18, 2012)

*Akise Nara - Introduction/Help Mission*

Time was relative to a lot of things around this world but to certain people it wasn't. One of them happened to be a certain emerald-eyed boy that didn't have any respect for it. Time only mattered to those who think it does, so for someone like this, rushing to a certain destination wasn't his strong point. His clan had a habit for something like that, which could be considered lazy. That wasn't it though, it was just he didn't care about this so-called existence called 'time'.

Therefor arriving to a mission any time he wanted was something he was of course going to take his time with. He could of waited for hours, even days if he wanted to. Sure the mission was a kidnapping but who knew if they hadn't already been done in already. He could have waited but he had nothing better to do at the moment, so to this was a better choice then sleeping around the room all day.

This boy that wasn't exactly of the norm mentality had no thoughts at all running in his head. Constant thinking was good but it was a waste of energy. People like monks and shamans meditated for reasons like this, to silence the mind. That sort of thing was already difficult enough for the average human being, but this boy had it a lot harder than most. That sort of topic was for a different time.

With the suns heat beating on the back of his neck, the boy kept his eyes forward. As he walked up the dirt road, what came into his sight about some meters away was a boy and girl. Finally taking a step in his head, he could only think that the girl was the client and the boy...Judging from the expression on his face and the paper in his hand, must be another taker for the mission. The emerald-eyed boy only stared towards the location of interest until he finally made it in front of them.

With a simple, but lighthearted picture on his face, the young fellow stopped in front of them. "Ah, your the other shinobi taking the mission correct? The gangs hideout is about south west of here, it shouldn't be too far. Thank you for accepting such a troublesome thing, something like this is impossible for me for to do. That's why I extremely need both your help! For Rene and Kogi!" those dire words that trailed out of the girls mouth like a fountain can easily be understood as a desperate cry for help. Her cracking voice and shaking eyes revealed that she was close to crying, not just because of her family but because she herself can't do it. Like the other normal people that aren't shinobi, this brown haired girl with freckles wasn't any different. She was also weak and had to depend on others, but no one said that was a bad thing.

The the pendent that hung from the chain on his necklace slightly reflected the sun. If one had decent enough knowledge about shinobi they would know what that pendant was. It is the symbol of the clan this black-haired boy belonged to. "My name is Akise Nara, and I'll make sure we bring your family back," Akise, revealing his name patted the freckled-faced girl on the head softly to assure her. It was also to make sure she didn't cry, after all he didn't know how to deal with a crying girl.

It was then that he shifted his attention to the boy that also had the paper in his hand. "Your apart of the mission too right? Lets not screw this up," Akise took the extra sheet of paper that held the details of the mission. With his objective set in his mind, Akise Nara went off first, pretty sure that person who got here before him would also come.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 18, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu was day dreaming as he was waiting for the person. He forgot about the teen in front of him. He forgot about the mission. He was stuck in complete and utter thought. Fugetsu was thinking about his life. He did not have many friends. He had a uncle. He had met one awesome girl who basically saved his life. And he had a loving uncle. But what else did he have. What was his purpose. His only goal in his life is killing the Uchiha. But he remember Tenshi words from a while back.

"My name is Akise Nara, and I'll make sure we bring your family back,"

Fugetsu fell back."AH!" the boy said as he landed on his back. "I was thinking!." Fugetsu got up. He stared at the boy. He was kind of caught off guard. He has not met many people like him before thats for sure.

"Your apart of the mission too right? Lets not screw this up,"

"Thanks for the tip." Fugetsu said sarcastically as this boy is acting as if Fugetsu did not know any better. Fugetsu then seen the boy move off. Fugetsu just glanced at the teen behind him and then started running towards the direction of the boy. As soon as he got close he jumped on a tree.

"We will get there way faster if we travel by tree." Fugetsu suggested. Fugetsu had thought this was his first mission alone. But the last to missions he was on were all interrupted. As will this one will be.

"So your a Nara.Uses shadows....right." Fugetsu asked casually as he leaped from a other tree going at the same pace as the boy. "I once got in a fight with a shadow user." Fugetsu had said thinking.

_"No im just imagining things. The shadow user I got in a fight with cant be from the Nara clan.....if he is........how would the Senju and Aosuki clan react when they find out a member from the Nara clan caused this."_ Fugetsu said lost in his thoughts.

"So by the information we will be fighting one strong ninja. I cant wait to jump in and kick his ass." Fugetsu said acting goofy and cocky. Wow the shadow user I fought talked way more then you.........although he was evil.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 19, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*All was silent for a moment, as the cold breezes rushed by their faces. Seigrein gradually looked towards the sky, not giving a hint of doubtfulness through his facial expressions.
_"What did he mean by that? Why shouldn't I trust her? Has she only been feeding me lies?"_​
He quickly shook his head as he peered down at her. He took a long minute as he examined her appearance. She didn't appear to be one that would trick or deceive other, but if that's true then why did Azuma say that? He clenched his eyelids tight and forced them quickly back open, snapping himself out of this trance he had put himself in. He smiled and decided that Azuma couldn't be speaking about this cute little girl, it would be impossible. There had to be someone else.

"Well, if those are his orders we better move out I suppose. Melody, are you ready to go on a official task with me?"​
Melody had been staring at the ground until this moment. She didn't know Azuma at all, and his random appearance had made her a bit shy. She picked her head up and bore her eyes straight into Seigrein's chest, as she uttered:

"I'm not sure...I am completely useless in battle. I tried to become a shinobi when I was a young girl but I can't seem to mold chakra that well. Plus, I will surely get in the way due to this being more of a stealth mission. It'd be best if you left me here and did this by yourself."​
Seigrein knealed so they were eye to eye. He grew a grin on his face as he admitted:

"Whoever said I was any good at stealth either? Anyways, I said earlier that I would never abandon you, and that isn't going to change because it may make my life a little easier. You're coming with me whether you want to or not, and that's final!"​
Melody showed a slight form of happiness as a smile flourished on her face. Granted it had been a small smile, one of which most onlookers wouldn't even consider that a look of graciousness. However for Seigrein, this had been one of the only times she had shown such an expression, thus it was amazing to see even that slight of a change.

"Now I hope you know that this journey won't be a easy one, so you should bring something with you to eat, especially since the journey may take several days. I'm sure you know your life may be at risk, but this mission isn't about fighting anyways, it's just about intelligence gathering. So once we get there we---"

"I know, you don't have to state the obvious, I'm not a little girl that needs to be explained each single and simple step."​
Seigrein paused for a moment, and recollected what he had told her earlier. Unfortunately due to her appearance he had decided to talk down to her. How good of a example is he setting for everyone else if he can't even acknowledge she isn't just some young and defenseless girl?

"Sorry about that, just can't help but worry for you. However we should get going soon, we don't know when these enemies plan to move, if they're really where Lord Azuma said they'd be. So come on, let's go!"​
He expeditiously ran down the mountain side, as Melody faintly remarked to herself:

"How am I supposed to catch up if you run ahead like that?"​


----------



## Sumon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Fūjin,*

Fūjin watched the sun as he was lying on the ground on quite high hill. He was looking directly at the shining sun with no sunglasses on, and his eyes were perfectly fine. Some could get blind of that, but not Fūjin. For him it was more of a training of sorts to get his eyes more resistant to light effects. After all, he couldn’t allow himself getting blinded even for a second as it can cost his live…

Twenty seconds had passed since the last time Fūjin blinked. He still could keep it a little bit longer, but clouds covered the sun, making his struggle of keeping eyes open pointless afterwards. He blinked like a dozen of times in just two seconds trying to make his eyes wet again. But then he saw a cloud in the shape of a deer. The cloud was moving quite fast as the winds were blowing it through the sky. A smirk appeared on Fūjin’s face as he realized it was a sign from the Gods. 

He stood up and with a hand he stroked through his white hair gently, while looking around for a forest. “It seems they want a deer this time.” Fūjin laughed and moved to the north, where a large forest happened to be.

Though moving slowly, he entered the woods fast. His hands were shaking out of excitement while his eyes were running around the forest impatiently. Looking in every direction, he wanted to find something in particular still alive. He was walking on finger-ends to make as less sound as possible in order not scare away the inhabitants of the woods. After fifteen minutes of painful walking on his finger-ends, his little suffering was repaid. “Let the hunt begin,” Fūjin said as he saw a deer standing about 50metres away to the east.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue quietly gasped as he awoke from a dark, dreamless sleep. Thankfully, the pain of the previous day had subsided, but he could still sense the tightness over much of his body as his skin tried to knit back together. At least the chakra meditation techniques would aid his recovery over time, though Nue guessed that he would be walking around in bandages for a few months to give his ruined skin time.

He turned a sleepy eye to the large animal lying at the foot of his bed. Nue surprised himself by how quickly he got used to being around the large wolf despite the fact that he knew nothing of such creatures. The animal seemed to be resting, but alert.

A beam of sunlight shone through the bedroom window, indicated that it was already late in the day. Nue could hear the faint sounds of activity outside, the bustling and hubbub of people at work. 

_The festival?_

Nue shakily rose from his sleeping position and swung his feet out of the covers. He hesitated for a moment, before putting his bare soles to the room floor. It was pleasantly cold to the touch,  a welcome feeling after the variety of horrific burning sensations he had been subjected to. Chancing his luck, Nue rose to his feet in one movement, taking a moment to steady himself and get his balance.

_That wasn't so bad._

He ventured over to the window to take a look outside, but it seemed his window did not look out over the area where the people were busy. From the noise however, it seemed they were close by. Nue lifted the latch of the window and swung it open to get a breathe of fresh air. It seemed like ages since he felt a breeze.

A soft clicking noise caught his attention. On the window sill, sat a fat brown locust. The insect seemed more concerned with sunning itself than with Nue. Nue smiled for a moment as he felt a strange affinity for the creature that was just sitting in front of him, minding its business. It was like the locust didn't seem scared of Nue either, like they just usually hung around each other.

"You seem to be having a good time", the locust suddenly said.

Nue nearly got the fright of his life. For an instant he thought that perhaps he had not woken up yet and he was still dreaming, when it suddenly dawned on him that he recognized the voice.

"Shiba-sensei?! What are you doing here? Is this place near the village?" Nue asked in shock, wondering how far he had actually traveled with the Moro. 

"No, it's quite far to the south actually" Shiba replied rather matter-of-factually.

"Then... why are you here?" Nue asked hesitantly. "Did you follow me?"

"No, no, not at all", Shiba chuckled. "Far be it from me to sneak after a guy just trying to spend some time with his girl".

"She's not my girl", Nue replied somewhat impatiently. "If you're not following me then what brings you to the region?"

Shiba went quiet for a while, a clear indicator that the matter was quite serious. "We got news of a massive coordinated attack on the nations in the south in the midst of their battle."

Nue fell silent as a hazy memory of the crater blasted river bank came back to him. "Sensei... a few nights back, I saw meteors... lots of them."

"Yeah, we did to", Shiba replied grimly. "The lookouts lost count of them there were so many. One hit in one of of our ally's tributaries. The river wave it caused killed over 5000 people. They're still finding bodies."

"What the hell", Nue gasped in disbelief. "Who would do such thing? Who even has the power to do such a thing?"

"We don't know", Shiba sighed. "All we know is that there was some mass declaration of war against all the ninja clans. There have been rumors of a leaders' summit to discuss this, but there is still much confusion and misinformation. That's why I have been ordered to head south, just to check things out and learn what I can."

Nue nodded as he tried to take in the troubling information. "Do you need me to return to the village?" he asked, suddenly concerned for what the clan response would be. "What did Makaan-sama say?"

"Don't worry about that, Nue-kun", Shiba reassuringly said. "We are just in the intelligence gathering stage. Nothing big has been decided. Besides, judging from the way you were screaming yesterday it doesn't sound like you are in the position to be of much help to anybody. No, you rest up and take your time coming back. If we need you, we will call. You are easy to find as it happens..."

"Huh?" Nue didn't know what to make of that statement, but before he could question his teacher further, the locust he was using to speak through flew away. As Nue watched the big insect fly off, he gently folded his arms and put a finger to his chin. These were certainly troubling things to contemplate.


----------



## Laix (Jan 19, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION l *SYNERGY*

His face twists in horror as he watches his partner strip a man of his guts before squeezing the blood out of it like a sponge. Cael Nasaki could even hear the man's heart beat for a couple seconds before fading with the colour of his eyes. There and then, Seigrein - No, _this demon_ had just murdered a man before him. The man wasn't innocent, but it was a brutal death that Cael wouldn't wish on Satan.

"What's going on...!? _What's going on Yomi!!?_" Cael cries, backing away in fear behind the woman. She narrows her eyes at the vermillion beast who crawls towards the two with his jaws locked. It seemed like she knew who, or at least what it was.

"A Jinchuuriki. Seigrein must be a Jinchuuriki Cael," she answered with a mellow tone compared to that of the freightened Cael.

"A J-Jinchuuriki? What are they!?" He barraged her with question after question, trying so desperately to get answers out of this situation. The elderly woman didn't even get a chance to respond as the monster rockets towards them with chakra leaking into the air off his pale skin. Cael shuts his eyes, knowing the death that comes before him. It would be a horrible one of his flesh being ripped apart in the same style as the man just moments before. He manages to raise his sword with his eyes closed, pointing it straight for the charging beast.

"_*LEAVE ME ALOONEEE!!!*_"

_*DRIP DROP

*_Cael gently opens his eyes, hesitant at the sight that may greet him. It came as a surprise when he realised that his limbs and flesh were all there, and there was no fresh blood on his blade or clothes. He opened his eyes further, only to see a tall busty woman with long, silky blonde hair. The palm of her hand is covered in tags with various symbols on it. This same hand is amazingly placed on the forehead of Seigrein, absorbing all of the chakra from him into her own hand. The water bubble surrounding her hand may have aided this, but either way it came as a well-timed relief to Cael.

"That should teach you Cael," She comments with a small smile, removing her hand from the now normal Seigrein. The tags around her hand began to float and arrange themselves into their own keyring to contain tags, taking the water and chakra with them. 

"H-How do you know my name?" Cael breathed, still trying to collect the fragments of his shattered mind. 

"That doesn't matter. Just thank me later for saving you~"

- - - - - -​
*Shell LT*
MISSION l *NATURE'S CALL*

As much as she didn't want to, she knew she'd have to tell Yuuki about Changelings. With the question he was soon to ask however, it would appear this time would come sooner than later.

"So this shapeshifter or whatever... Do you know what he usually turns into? Or are you just winging the hell out of this?" He asked in a blunt tone, with no thought for manners. Then again, Shell rarely had them either.

"Changelings are wannabe demon shapeshifters that take on the form of a loved one. However, it comes out shit. You might notice they have an ear hanging off or a gaping hole in their stomach where wasps and shit nest," She answered in a slightly sarcastic tone.

They continued up the forest route a little, moving through the dense trees and shrubbery before eventually reaching the cave in question. Shell let out a short sigh before unsheathing her monstrous sword.

"Should we just get this over and done with?"

- - - - - -​ 
*Shell*
*THE CUTEST FORMS OF DECEPTION

*Her chest beated fast from the excitement of a skirmish between strangers. It gave her a thrill that no rollercoaster ride could give. It gave her a burst of adrenaline that no doctor could provide. Bruises stain her left arm from where the Lightning Ball once existed, paying testimony to just how tight this battle was. 

Hikari Gomon, the girl born straight from the weird and wonderful circus was curled in a crab position, taunting Shell with snappy metaphors and one-liners. Regnum took no notice of this, blocking out the sound that came out of her mouth and focusing on her limbs. It was needed to analyse Hikari's next move as the two were finding out new things about their abilities with every strike and blow.

With Calibur gripped tightly in her right hand and her leg now released from the soil, she anticipated Gomon's next move with a confident smile. Shell thought she was better then The Circus Slut - No, she _knew_ she was better than her. All it would take is her elegant black sword peircing the cold heart of Gomon to prove this.

"*EARTH RELEASE: ARIEL ACROBATICS!*" 

Making her next move, Hikari untangles herself from the crab position to flip her legs around Shell's left arm. It seemed to be a technique of restraint, one that The Exiled Princess predicted would follow with a throwdown. A silly low-rank technique wouldn't bring her down. Shell spreads her feet out and grits her teeth, swinging her monstrous sword with her impressive strength to cut Hikari off Shell like an irritating fly.


----------



## River Song (Jan 19, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*
_The Princess and the Jester_ 

She smirked a maniacal smirk; she wished she could turn her head around its socket just to add to the moment.  She laughed as her legs sprung off the ground and wrapped around her writs, it was still a little warm for the lightning ball, the burns of which made her wince.

Her heels dug into Shell?s elbow as she prepared to flick her over. She could feel shell?s muscles tense as she looked at Hikari. She smirked ?It?s all over Sammie, I?m goi?*Oh Shit*!!? Hikari Screamed as she saw the Regnum swing her sword down.

Abandoning her plans she clenched her thighs pulling herself up so she was wrapped around shells arm and practically hugging her chest. She winced slightly as the sword skiffed her back, but she would survive. 

She gave a mock glare to the young princess ?Now now Sammie, decapitating people is no way to meet new friends, I should know, it?s why I don?t have any. ?She chastised giving out a giggle.

?But since your such a good fighter I think I?ll give you a present?

Hikari bit her bottom lip, the blood filling her mouth. Then she placed her lips on Shells forehead and left a bright red mark of lipstick and blood. Smirking she raised her legs behind her into almost a vertical split position, silently wincing at the pain, and sent it crashing down, aiming for her gut.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

The wolf open his eyes as he over heard the conversation between Nue and Shiba. The wolf was thinking I been trying to tell Moro the same thing to her that Nue was her mate, but still was in denial. Some hatrid and pain come along and was some set backs, let's se what happens at the festival tonight. He jumped off the bed as he rubbed against Nue seeing if he needed a ride to head down stairs. For a wolf his fur was soft and silky and the wolf was thinking only the female wolves have that type of fur. Anyway to the wolf it seem slower for humans to get messages as he already know what was going on through the world over a few hours during the night. The silver wolf scratch his ears and whatever news she has arrived by the note of the hawk she could be pissed or have no emotion towards it, third option may have other feelings about it.

Moro was sitting on the roof as she had a had Romulus hawk on her shoulder as she was reading the news from Romulus words. To her it was not a pretty sight as well. The long letters she was reading as the war was getting worst in the south, a summit of all the leaders coming up,meteorites hitting the country and nobody knows who done it. Moro kept reading as she read I have return back to my clan to get help through the search of the mysteries and healing. I have left some of your wolves back in the Kurokasa to help search for the bodies. Moro you don't have a choice of returning back to your clan as be warn of any of the clan to come after you of they found out that you are still alive. Moro was thinking Romulus set her up n a good way for everyone to leave her alone and his clan tried to hurt them but also save their tails as well and wondering she needed to go see what the war was albout or go back to her plans but it would not work and how to come up with another plan.

She did not need to sit here any longer she had to help out with festival and also check on Nue and see how he was doing this morning as she only had a dreamless night only with darkness and that was peace to her. She jumped down from the roof and landed on the ground gracefully. She put the letter in her pocket and enter the house as everyone else was busy with the preperations of the festival. She walked up the stairs as she knocked on the door, she know the door was open. Moro did not want to inturupt in his thoughts, Nue was quiet as she did not know if he was still awake or thinking to himself. "Sorry for destrubing you, how are you feeling today?" She waited for a answer as she was in her own thoughts of her own of how things could go today and how well the festival went as well when a war that could rage across the country could take any person thoughts off of anything seriously and have a good time for a ew hours or so.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Fūjin,*

For over a minute Fūjin was starring at the dear. Silently, he took a kunai out of kunai holder and started spinning it around his finger while moving towards the dear. To keep the woods peaceful, he was whistling:











Wind was sending the whistle through the forest, creating harmonious and yet silent environment. It looked as if the time had stopped and Fūjin was setting the pace. It was only a matter of seconds when the grass eating dear heard the whistle. The dear raised his head, turning it at Fūjin and following him with its eyes carefully. The dear didn’t know what to do as Fūjin was getting closer and closer to him: run or let the man get near him. 

He was confident enough that his little plan will work and he will not have to chase the dear through the forest. But when he was expecting the least, he stepped somewhere where he shouldn’t…

*CRACK*

A sound could be heard from Fūjin’s direction, interrupting the whistle. Apparently Fūjin had stepped on a twig, making his previous efforts of hunting totally irrelevant. Chaos emerged in peaceful woods, causing all animals realize the upcoming danger and run for their lives. The dear, without wasting any second, started running away as several birds flew into the sky to the east, leading the way for the dear. That made Fūjin chuckle at the pathetic dear. However Fūjin didn’t plan on letting it go… He threw the kunai that he had been spinning on his finger in the air in order to catch it with his mouth afterwards, and got down on all-four. He thought he would impersonate an animal and hunt the prey with the kunai in his mouth…

Fūjin waited a few seconds and started running to the direction the dear had run. The dear was already out of his sight, but Fūjin was quite fast even though he moved slower on all-four than normally like all the people do.

However Fūjin had underestimated the speed of animals. It took him some time to chase down the dear. Nonetheless Fūjin was already steps away from the dear while running like a hungry animal. “Hrrr,” Fūjin growled as he made a jump. He knocked the dear sideways with all his weight, also slashing the dear’s belly with the kunai in his mouth. Blood spilled from the dear, scaring him even more. Desperate to free itself the dear got out of Fūjin’s grip due to weighting way more than him, and ran away leaving trace of blood after him. 

“Oh no, I’m not letting you get away once again,” a smirk appeared on Fūjin’s face. “I’m just getting started,” he laughed while getting up on his feet… He was sick of acting like an animal; he was human for fuck’s sake. 

Fūjin stretched a bit and was ready to continue chasing the dear. But suddenly he heard a noise coming from the west. He looked around and realized that he was lost. He was no longer in the same peaceful woods, now he found himself being in some kind of a war-zone. 

Fūjin didn’t understand at first on what was going around. One minute he was chasing the dear in ever green forest, the next he was in noisy God’s forsaken place. _“To chase the dear, or to wait for the noise makers?”_ A question was spinning in his head. With every second he skipped thinking, the dear was getting further and further while the noise louder and louder. 

Eventually he saw a figure of human coming his way. But the human was not alone; it was chased by several other ones. Seconds afterwards Fūjin could already see that the first figure was a girl by the same age of his, while others were heavy equipped soldiers chasing her. But unlike himself, Fūjin just stood in one place doing nothing at all but waiting for the girl to come near him, while a fresh dear’s blood was dripping from the bloody kunai in his mouth…


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 19, 2012)

*[???]*
_Project VIPER_​
*BEEP BEEP BEEP*

The room was aphotic the only source of light coming from a sole ceiling light and the surrounding monitors. Their were medical pods all around the surrounding area. The subject of the human experiments in the pod, they were all the same... the same boy over and over again, it was one of the greatest taboos against humanity, cloning... This place is the kind of laboratory a crazy scientist from a science-fiction would have but this place is very much real.But the atrocity of cloning is not the focus here. 

Strapped into some kind of pod with the words "PROJECT VIPER" their is a boy. This boy is different from the others, his hair devoid of color completely white and his eyes, no eye is a better term. The pod is filled with some kind of indiscernible teal liquid. Inside the pod there is some kind of apparatus on his face feeding images into his mind. There are electrodes strapped to his body signs of burns and redness can be seen in the skin surrounding them. 

Observing the boy are two other ominous figures. One of them a girl with wild cat ears and glasses looks at the clipboard in front of her examining it before she speaks up:

"This one is truly resilient. He lost consciousness at the conclusion of the Berserker therapy, but when the team went to recover him he killed 4 men. And his eye it's truly something else. It's a Kekkei Genkai unlike any I've ever seen. A conduit for a truly unnatural chakra."  She was still looking at her clipboard as she addressed her associate. His eyes full of madness and a parasitic creature stuck to the side of his face. This person is much more a monster than he is a man.

"Who would've thunk it when I went on my walkabout. I'd find such an interesting new toy. What's the status on his mental conditioning. What sort of images are you making him watch?"The man had an almost child like sense of enamorment as he pushed his face up against the glass of the pod tapping on it. It was like the boy in the pod was some kind of animal at the zoo just there for the madman's enjoyment. 

"Exactly what you requested... Going through his mind now are the most depraved and sickening stimuli. We're keeping him in an immersive state of genjutsu using the Phantasm Immersion Therapy. His mind was broken during your "battle". Now we're molding it as you ordered, Dr.Mao."

"Excellent work Konoe..." The mad man began to tap wildly on the glass again making faces at boy inside.

"Who would have thought that their was a child the Berserker therapy wouldn't kill. Or that their was a Sharingan like this. Oh boy is Rakiyo going to be upset. This little treasure trove right here in front of his face. And now he's all mine. HAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!!!" The cat girl rolled her eyes as her boss hooped and hollered in glee. At heart he really was just a big sociopathic child.

"He'll be ready in only a few days. However I noticed something about his brain wave activity..." She noticed Mao continuing to poke and make faces at the boy in the pod completely ignoring her. She decided to stop talking, her concerns were probably for nothing. They had just made a scientific break through, they found a new dojutsu that had never before been seen and it's wielder would be there to serve their goals. Project Viper was looking to be a sterling success.

_*Kukuku*_


----------



## Olivia (Jan 19, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*He leaped, ready to tear apart his targets, however as he did a hand got in the way. As his forehead came into contact with this hand his chakra was slowly drained away. Around her hand a water bubble could be seen, along with various symbols on her palm, most likely being the source of how she was able to stop his chakra flow. Before long the chakra cloak around Seigrien had disappeared, and Seigrein gradually collapsed towards the ground.
_
*"I've managed to preserve my life span, that is enough for me right now. However this seal, it will not hold me forever. No matter how hard you try I will get out eventually, it's just a matter of time."*_

The giant beast's single eye slowly closed, as if it under deep slumber. Quickly afterwords Seigrein started to cough as he could feel a intense pain within his chest. His vision had been extremely blurry, just what had happened? He was fighting the man one second, and then the next thing he knew he had blacked out. He quickly rose from the ground, noticing a women with blonde hair, the elderly women, and Cael, all infront of himself. Just what had gone on?

"What happened? I don't understand what's going on..."

The women with blonde hair simply smiled at Seigrein as she exclaimed:

"The matter of the fact is your mission is complete. The back up was able to arrive a few days earlier then expected, so for now the two of you may return to your homes."

"Well I'm glad back up arrived, I'm not to sure how much longer the two of us may have been able to hold out for. I was useless though, all I did was black out, Cael must of been the one to defeat the other man correct? Well anyways...I need to get back, so I leave the care of Yomi to you guys. I hope to see you again, Cael."

He said with a smile. However right before he left the blonde haired women approached Seigrein as she handed him something, it was his payment. With a nod he quickly turned around and ran off into the distance.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 19, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Fugetsu Senju
> 
> Fugetsu was day dreaming as he was waiting for the person. He forgot about the teen in front of him. He forgot about the mission. He was stuck in complete and utter thought. Fugetsu was thinking about his life. He did not have many friends. He had a uncle. He had met one awesome girl who basically saved his life. And he had a loving uncle. But what else did he have. What was his purpose. His only goal in his life is killing the Uchiha. But he remember Tenshi words from a while back.
> 
> ...



*Akise Nara - Help Mission*

Akise walked down the dirt path that led to their location. He wasn't in a lazed over posture like one would imagine like some sort of thug that was bored. He was walking rather properly with his hands in both pockets. Like before he wasn't very much in a hurry. There one that he was with didn't seem to share that same mindset.

The boy who hadn't revealed his name yet appeared to be more anxious than he was. It may also be that he wasn't use to Akise's pace. Whether that is the case or not didn't matter much. He was in a mission after all and there were lives in danger. The Nara in black sprung from the dirt road and onto the wooden branch.

"No point in arguing against it then. I'll follow,"

He hit his foot against the wood and launched himself to the branch fifteen feet away. He landed with ease as suspected, taking a small glance at the next and doing the same. This was a basic way of traveling in the ninja world that didn't seem like it would change very soon. Only a branch behind, he let his temporary partner take the front.

"Yeah, we use shadows as our form of battle. It's good that you know what I use, but I can't say the same for you,"

Akise spoke as he passed through the air with short stops. He was of course making it obvious that he didn't know a thing about this person. He should, after all it wasn't exactly a good idea to jump into battle with someone you didn't even know the name of. Trust issues would be a problem for any mission. The head of his clan had a better understanding of group psychology than he did, but it wasn't to difficult to know.

The Nara kept his ear open for the boy's response. While on their way to their destination it was probably best to get a good understanding of each other. The shadow-user he talked about fighting, most likely sounded like a Nara. Though there was no diffident proof of it. Even if it was, it was probably best to keep that sort of thing from spilling out, there was enough blood between clans already..


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 19, 2012)

*Takashi*

The Aosuki boy stared at this version of him, the pressure coming from that person was strong enough for Takashi to become slightly nervous, something that hasn?t happened since he was a little kid. Taking a bit of courage the blue-eyed boy replied to what his other self was saying trying to put the blame of Kiara?s death on him.

" It was not my- "his words were interrupted by the loud stomp coming from the foot of the red-eyed Takashi who looked at him disapproving whatever he could say." It wasn?t yer fault? Kishishishi. Don?t go saying that kinda shit!! You failed, Takashi! "he said with a pissed off expression" It doesn?t matter what happened or why, ya weren?t there to protect her....Ya shit-ass attempt of older brotha! " the sharp-toothed teen didn?t even try to deny the words of this copy of him. In a way he was right, he wasn?t there to protect Kiara and yet he was still trying to pull excuses out of his ass not to accept his part of guilt.

Back to the real world, the six remaining members of the Aosuki clan has their eyes placed on the kid who was showing no intention of moving from the place he was kneeling at, all of them whispering things like _" Is Takashi-sama alright? "_ or _" These event must have meant a big shock for him "_ without really knowing what was going on. Without any advice, Takashi stood up with a smirk in his face and started to walk away although his hair was hiding his eyes for the moment.

" But isn?t this great!? This way we don?t have  a reason to keep staying here, we can do as we fuckin?please...We can hunt down as many preys as we want "the psycho-looking boy stated" The only reason ya tried to get stronger for is gone, we are free!! "he declared again at a silent Takashi whose hair was covering his eyes in this strange world inside his mind as well.

" Now we can get as much fun as we desire!!! We can now break everything apart "the animated attitude of the guy changed to more serious one, his eyes out of sight just like Takashi?s as he walked over to were the blue-eyed Aosuki was. Both of them raised their sight only to see at each other. Both young men with different expressions in their faces, strangely the one with blue eyes which were almost dead and filled with sadness and sorrow had a little grin in his face while the red-eyed kid whose eyes were filled with passion and happiness was crying as his mouth curved showing a regretful expression.

In the reality, the young shinobi was holding his head with both hands, the smirk he left with still there although his head was going under great pain the same with his heart. " Even us...can break apart now "they said at the same time, one with sadness and the other with happiness before trespassing the stomach of each other with their hands, blood splashing behind them as it slowly started to turn into a red pool. 

Snap!!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*


"Uggh!" Shirasu's vulgar yawn was barely concealed by the hand he snapped out to conceal it. He was not a man of many manners, but covering his mouth when he yawned was a habit his mother had made sure to beat into him. His all nighter of watch duty had taken its toll, and the young man wanted  nothing more than to get back to the little apartment he lived in on the outskirts of the village.

It seemed to be a regular peaceful afternoon within the Minamoto stronghold. People walked about like it was some sort of siesta time. Shirasu sucked his teeth as he looked at a little fried fish vendor by the side of the roadway.

_Nah, I better wait... sleep first..._

"Apparently Yorinbu-sama is sparring with someone."

"Really? Does someone have a deathwish?"

"I dunno, apparently its some newbie..."

_Huh?_

The conversation of the passerby managed to catch Shirasu's attention even in the midst of his pleasant visualization of the comfy fuuton that was waiting for him.

_The Boss is sparring?_

Now that Shirasu looked about, he began to notice a bit of activity gathering around one of the central training areas of the upper-class dojo. He had a passing thought of going to look, 

_but then again, watching Boss Yorinbu destroying some newbie in a few seconds... could I really learn something from that...?_

As Shirasu passed by the general area of the sparring, he could hear some shouting going on, like someone protesting. Shirasu quietly clicked his tongue. Even a green samurai like him knew to stay out of Boss Yorinbu's business.



			
				Yomi said:
			
		

> "KYAHHHHHH"



_What the hell? That sounded like a girl..._

Shirasu joined the mini throng of people that was migrating toward the training area to see what exactly was going on. Though seeing the clan leader fight someone was slightly unusual, there seemed to be something else, even stranger going on.

Realizing that he would not be able to get to close, Shirasu looked to the rooftops. Up above the nearby clothing store, he noticed some kids perched on the porch roof. Kids always found the best spots for getting a look at the action. Mimicking them, Shirasu scaled the building side at the back and made his way around the roof, scooting in behind the kids who didn't seem to mind too much, he was tall enough to see over them.

He was afforded a good view of the strange scene that was playing out. It was a girl. A rather frightened looking girl, pinned to the training area wall by the end of Yorinbu's blade. Shirasu's brow furrowed over his slit-like eyes.

_What's all this then?_


----------



## Bringer (Jan 19, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju LT

As Fugetsu was jumping tree to tree he looked down to the ground. He could tell they had been going the right direction. There were some faint foot prints. Fugetsu then looked up. He then came to conclusion that this ninja have not been traveling the same way him and the Nara had. Meaning they would catchup faster.

"Hahahaha. Where are my manners. My name is Fugetsu. Im from the Senju clan. We specialize in Wood release. We also have some Earth and Water release. Making us skilled ninja with a variety of jutsu." 

Fugetsu spoke in a embarrassed tone in the beginning but once he talked about his clan abilities he said it clear and proud. As Fugetsu took a other big leap across many of the trees he stopped. He seen something on the ground. 

"What is that?"

Fugetsu said curious. Fugetsu leaped down and as he landed on the dirt. He picked up the object. It was soft and white. It resembled a rabbit. It was a stuffed animal. Or what was left of it. Its body was turn off. And the head had no stuffing.

"I wonder what this is? Oh well probably the ninja who kidnapped his younger cousins tore off the head.?

Fugetsu shrugged as he continued to walk without giving a care. He jumped back on the tree. As he was about to continue he heard a voice in his head. The voice that has been haunting him for years. Or guiding him?

*"Look down!!!"*

As Fugetsu glanced back down he seen some white fluff on the ground. But he had no idea what it meant. He quickly jumped back down forgetting all about the Nara he has been with. 

"Okay voice in my head!!! What you want me to continue the mission or stair at some fluff!!!"

Fugetsu said sarcastically and mad. He then acknowledge the Nara again. His face turned slightly red as he must have sounded crazy to him. But then Fugetsu had a idea.

"Hey your clan are geniuses.  I think this fluff has some significance. Do you have any idea why?"  

Fugetsu asked honestly as he did not know why. Or why this voice that always guided him told him to look at it. As Fugetsu looked straight forward he noticed there was more fluff ahead on. 

_"What the fuck does it mean!"_

Fugetsu said enraged. The fluff was heading for a different direction from the direction they were suppose to go. But then Fugetsu had a thought. This is the little girl stuffed bunny. What if she made a trail?

"Okay buddy do we follow the trail or do we go the direction that we were assigned to go to save the boy and girl?"


----------



## Narancia (Jan 20, 2012)

Yuuki
_Liquid Time_

His eyebrow hitched into a questioning position. Such a small girl carrying around such a claymore sized weapon and with little effort. She would become a painfully annoying enemy if this wasn't played right.

_" I guess the loli girl has some strength but I have a feeling it and her heartbeat might fade. "_

The talk of demons false or otherwise was really boring. His belief was that there wasn't a demon upon these lands that was more sinister then he. His face showed a perplexed expression as he turned to her and pointed forward. 

" I'd hate to be a killjoy but I'm not going in first. That would be more resigned to the person with the toy sword. "

His voice hinted at being snobbish and a mild hint of disgust. His fox like eyes opened for a second showing his true eyes which were more akin to a snake then human. His smile all but disappeared showing a stern and almost reliable expression.



______________

Yuuki

His body was overworked and bleeding profusely his mind focusing on the task of staying alive. His muscles ached and strained and his green hair clung to his face. He felt as if he was dying but he knew he couldn't die just yet. Yuuki  felt his feet give way as his face slammed into the ground. A reverberating shock could be felt all along his spine. As he fell a thud could be heard around the surrounding area.

" I guess I can just lie down here for a moment. "

His eyes closed as he slowly healed on the forest ground. Ouroboro's poisons were slowly helping to stop the bleeding since it was a highly dense liquid. His mind was falling into a dream world. 

" I can't believe this to find you of all people so worthless and lack luster. "

"Man you look like you got hit by a huge cart! Serves you right you bastard. "

These voices seemed so familiar yet they seemed so far away in his mind. These people he hated them but couldn't find a face to the voice. He couldn't remember who they were but he wanted too. His anger had exploded at this fact there was a mystery he couldn't solve. As his anger seemed to branch out uncontrollably the shapes that were voices took form in his dream. 

" I guess it's time to fight...ready brother? "

" I'm ready as always! "

 The real Yuuki was released from within. 

" Get the fuck out of my head!!!!! "


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2012)

*[???]*
*Project Viper:It's Name Is Zero*​
Konoe stood in front of the tube as the boy inside appeared to be inert. His face was contorted into a grimace, he looked like he was in pain with the helmet apparatus on his face. As Konoe looked at her clipboard then back at the boy she turned to face a group of four men who were also observing the boy in the test tube. These were some of the brightest young minds from around the continent.

"This is the PIT or Phantasm Immersion Therapy. This is how we control everything going on inside the boys mind and why he will be different from any other Berserker. A blend of technology and genjutsu we are able to manipulate brain chemistry and project images into his mind. As of right now we're showing him images in order to desensitize him to violent stimuli as well as inhibit his morality. Right now he is being shown acts of anarchy, murder, and all that good stuff. We quite literally torture him and make him go through hell. Both inside the PIT and outside which is partially why those electrodes are on him. They give a good shock and monitor his status..." 

*Kukuku*

Almost on cue the machine began to beep wildly causing Konoe to cock an eybrow. She walked over to one of the monitors with the students following in tow looking over her shoulder. Konoe had half a mind to turn around and skin them alive but she needed them. Sometimes a fresh perspective was needed in order to come to the right conclusion.

"There seems to be some elevated brain activity from time to time but I can assure you that PROJECT VIPER is immobile. So as I was staying we've found a boy with a completely new dojutsu unlike anything in the known world. A Sharingan unlike any other and our task is to uncover it's secrets. It's time to awaken the test subject." Konoe walked over to a console typing some buttons on the keyboard, she looked back over to the boy in the machine then back at the keyboard before she hit the "ENTER" key.

*CHTULU DREAMS ENGAGE*











*BRAYNK! BRAYNK! BRAYNK! BRAYNK!*

The lights in the room went out causing it to go dark. In a matter of moments the light came back on but now they were much dimmer as the pod began to drain. Everyone in the room gathered round to see moving closer to the pod as visibility went down in the room. Konoe began to back away from the pod and everyone else as another taller figure appeared in the shadows beside her. Her glasses shining malevolently in the pale light of the room the other scientists not even noticing her retreat or the presence of Mao. They were more focused on the boy.

Humans are inquisitive bunch and as such hunger for knowledge. Mao and Konoe had put a bunch of young curious minds in a room then told them to go poke and prod a subject with a never before seen dojutsu. It was like putting fish in a barrel for someone else to shoot, as the two psychopaths continued to watch as the pod opened. However the boy inside didn't move...

"What's going on Konoe. He's suppose to wake up. I cleared my schedule just to see the carnage. What gives? Did you break my new toy already?" Konoe didn't say anything back she just kept her eyes on the young scientists who began to to tend to the boy. Taking off the electrodes and the face apparatus. 

"Just watch..."She responded back coldly to her boss prompting him to raise his hand as if he were about to back hand her. 

*AHHHHH!!!!*

A blood curling scream filled the room as the cracking and popping of bones could be heard. Mao looked over to see the boy had the scientist by the arm. He was in some kind of submission hold as the boy wrenched his arm and had completely broken it. The other scientists began to back away in fear as the boy simply cocked his head to the side menacingly. He began to walk over towards them not saying a word and they continued to back away with every step he took.

*Kukuku*

The platinum haired youth sprang forward driving his elbow in the face of one scientist then grabbing the other two by the coats. With monstrous superhuman strength he picked both men up off the ground by their neck. He smiled at them as they struggled to breath in his vice grip. 

*Kukuku*

The boy flashed a toothy grin as he jumped into the air with both men in tow then drove their bodies into the ground like rag dolls. The boy looked around at all the carnage he had caused, two men unconscious with puddles of blood beginning to form underneath them, another with a broken arm, and another with a broken face which he was clutching in pain. Not fatal blows but very surreptitiously inflicted pain... He walked over to the one with the broken arm and grabbed him by the back of the neck as he balled his hand into a fist. But as he was about to take a swing he was interrupted:

CLAP CLAP CLAP

"Bravo, bravo, but that'll be quite enough, I don't need you killing all my interns." Mao came into the light now with Konoe right behind him. The boy didn't say anything he just stared at Mao with his eye. He let loose his grip as he continued to gaze at Mao a rather deranged smile on the boy's countenance. The two stared each other down not saying a word as red sparks began to shoot off from the boy and Mao began to let his killing intent run loose. The boy silently relented his face changing from a smile to a much more austere expression. Mao walked over towards him and put his hand on his head.

"You are nothing boy. I can crush you at anytime if you step out of line. I created you and I can terminate you. You are my Viper. You are Zero." 

"Zero huh? I can dig it..." A sinister smile colored his face as he spoke for the first time.

*Kukuku*


----------



## Cjones (Jan 20, 2012)

*Hisoka*

"The gentle breeze, this gentle breeze, an oh so gentle breeze." Was truly the only thought going through Hisoka's mind. It was truly so beautiful and so relaxing, it was just a great moment of peace where everything was still and nothing was happening. Even with this peace though, she knew there was no way she could stay away for long. Eventually Hyubaato send someone or he himself would come and find her.

"I trained to become a medic for this type of peace. To save the life of one which would allow them to continue living to see things like this. The knowledge that I helped someone to feel what I'm feeling at this fleeting moment, it's really beautiful." Hisoka spoke out aloud to herself as she continued to gaze out at the ocean. Moments like these weren't going to last forever though and she knew that.

Her clan was overworked and it was only going to get worse before things got any better for them. Though this was the life her entire family and she herself had chosen. Times like these whether one wanted them to happen or not was inevitable at some point.



> "Nice sight~"














"?"

Hisoka gazed down from her place on top of the tree to the ground below her. The voice belonged to a girl who looked around her age going by look of her skin give or take a year. "Nice sight?" Hisoka repeated in her mind as she continued to stare down at her. Her gaze was on herself and she gazed upon her with a cheerful smile. The young clansmen began to evaluate herself and the current position she was in.

Her long toned leg hung lazily over the tree branch while her other leg stretched out on the length of said branch. She wore nothing, but some extremely short brown shorts that couldn't even really be considered thigh length. Finally her hands were in her jacket, completely unzip with a small top that didn't cover anything, but her breasts basically showing her midriff and all.

"Nice sight..." This time she repeated out loud. Hisoka didn't see anything wrong with what she was wearing and I guess this girl didn't either. From an out of body experience...I guess this wold be considered a nice sight.

"I appreciate the compliment, but this medic don't swing that way. I only go for the tanto's or a katana...they're pretty rare though."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 20, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

Ryu was jumping from tree to tree. His mission was very strange. He did not really get why he had to do the mission. Especially right after what seems to be the destruction of this country. But orders from his sister that he cared for much He did not what to disappoint her.  The only time they get to talk is during when he gets assigned missions.

"Well I have to do this"

Ryu talked to him self. As he was running he had a thought. He then landed down on the ground. He sunk his teeth in his thumb. It stung a bit but he made no noise of pain. He then made a few hand signs and slammed his hand on the ground. His face was expressionless as a puff of smoke appeared. As the smoke cleared there it was. A red dragon egg. Ryu picked it up and held it carefully.

"They say it hatches faster when you give it attention. I remember how I watched my sister when she got her egg. She spent so much time with it."



Ryu once again spoke to him self. He was determined to become strong. He quickly continued to jump from tree to tree. He had to find somebody because the mission he had been given. Because if he had not he would fail his sister request. Funny the elders and my sister argued over this mission...I wonder why?

*Flashback*

"Its time this world knows. There is only a few clans that know of are existence! No one died from the attack as we escaped to are secret underground dragon sanctuary...but are kingdom is now rubble. We need help from the other clans!!"


*"NO!!! Absolutely not! We shall not have this behavior. What kind of queen are you!!! We choose you as clan leader when your parents died when you were a child!! We expect more from you!!!"*

"Thats right I am a queen. MY DECISIONS!!! You took my childhood away to be queen and clan leader!!! And thats exactly what I will do!!! I was not able to be there for my brother when are parents died....he was ignored and had no one to comfort him!!! Only servants! And now I will be there for are clan!!!! UNDERSTOOD!!!"

*End flashback*

Ryu quickly jumped off the tree. He perfectly landed on the ground holding his dragon egg carefully. He began walking since there was no more trees to jump on. He had to find someone. Everything was quiet. There were a few..corpses here and there. Some meteors were still all over. The area he turned out was nothing but a giant crater with meteors and corpses. 

"No one here. I have to spread the word of the Reikon clan existence fast.....but how?"


----------



## Narancia (Jan 20, 2012)

Yuuki

" CARNAGE!!!! "

" BLIZZARD!!! "

" Heh....OUROBOROS!!!! "

It had finally dawned on him that these illusions were actually memories. They were forgotten and sunken deep down within his subconscious. These people who he was fighting were his brothers. Rin and Jin Yagyu the sons of his former "father" Munenori. They would fight there hearts out and play with Yuuki all the time. They treated him as and equal brother but he never saw them as such.

" You damn pieces of filth.....Why does this always happen...the power of order and chaos are mine and mine alone!!! "

Rin shook his head in dumbfounded revelation.

" Stop thinking you can control everything Dumbass! thinking like that's gonna get you killed one day. "

" Yes Brother you are right....He isn't anywhere near as strong as us. "

" That's no what I mean Jin and you know it. "

" ShutupShutupShutup!!!!! "

Tired and powerless in that memory all he could do is watch as he was picked up and carried by Rin. As he closed his eyes he awoke back in the forest his wounds all but healed but in no condition to move. He contemplated why he would remember them at all. He wanted to block out anything and everything that had to do with them the Yagyu were monsters that had created and even bigger majin.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Regular Teenage Problems_
​

The platinum haired boy stood in front of a mirror, admiring himself and his new clothes. He was wearing a fairly simple jump suit but over it he was wearing a rather extravagant white cowl. He looked at his face stroking the scar where his right eye was cut out, covering it was an eye patch. All in all the young man was satisfied with himself. He brushed his tongue against the top of his mouth emitting a clicking noise to pontificate this satisfaction. He proceeded to bring one part of the cowl to cover up his face as he looked into the mirror.

"I vant to suck your blood! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I crack myself up. But I really need to pick out a catch phrase. I can't look this bad ass without some kind of catch phrase...Hmm...." Zero stood there crossing his arms and bringing his forefinger to his chin to rather dramatically show he was lost in thought. He began to tap his foot and hum a tune as he thought to himself.

"Not just a catch phrase. I need a cool nickname, all the greats have a nickname. No killer worth his salt doesn't have some kind of nickname. How bout Zero the Ripper, no that's too rapey killy. I don't want to be some kind of woman killer, I want something that says equal opportunity serial killer..." He was unable to keep his mind focused on one thing jumping from the catch phrase to the nickname. His mind was running at a truly frenzied rate, gone was the focus and discipline of Ryuho Uchiha it was replace with...

*Kukuku*

"Oh come on I don't feel like asking that guy. Plus how am I've got so much to do. I gotta figure out the catch phrase and I gotta pick a nickname. Bah... forget it you'll badger me forever if I don't ask him. The fucking Authority always being well... the Authority." Zero stuck his tongue out at the mirror and contorted his face into something silly. He had to listen to them they were the "Authority" and he was an agent working for them. 

"Knock. Knock. I figured since I own the place I don't really have to knock but saying it would make it seem like I had a bit of manners." The man who had "created" Zero had entered the room. He was a rather tall and lean man but the most noticeable feature was the blithe he had on the side of his head. Zero didn't quite know what to make of the thing but it looked heinous.

"Well look what the cat dragged it my good ol buddy. I was just about to come see you Doc. I gotta request to ask of you." Zero was somewhat facetious by calling Mao his buddy. They weren't friends but at the same time he didn't especially hate him, it was a tough relationship to define because it was new. 

"I come to give you a gift and you have a request? Listen kid you're not in the position to demand anything from me. You're mine not the other way around. Don't you forget it. Anyway here." Mao threw the gift at Zero the boy snatching it out of the air and promptly examining it. It was a mask the kind people would wear at a masquerade ball. Zero's lips curved into a smile that might as well been from ear to ear; it was so disturbingly big.

"I like it. It's given me a great idea for my problem. But listen Doc you really gotta lighten up. All I was going to ask is if I could finally go outside. You see I've got an itch and it's really bad. I just gotta kill someone. I just gotta. Come on you gotta understand. I might go crazy if I don't start spilling blood. You interrupted my fun before so do me a solid,K?" The boy cupped his hands together, jumping up and down begging like a child asking their parent for a simple request. Never mind what he was asking Mao couldn't help but just cock an eyebrow in amusement at the request.

"Fine. But you know you have to come back and if I need you for whatever reason I'm going to come fetch you. I don't want you out too late there are a lot of weird creepy psychos out there and I just couldn't live myself of anything happened to you. HA!!!" 

"Righteous Leaping Lizards!!!WooH!!! Hear that world the Ayatollah of Rock n Rolla is coming... Why do I feel like that nickname is already taken... Fuck it I'll figure it out later" Zero adorned his mask to his face as Mao just sat there watching him as he smoothly dragged his feet across the floor; moonwalking out of the room in victory.

"That kid might just be crazier than I am. It's true what they say they really do grow up fast...."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Aburame Ume*


Ume desperately ran  down into the larger of the craters as she tried to navigate the debris field, putting any obstacle between herself and her pursuers. The bump to her head had caused her agility to suffer, so even though she was moving fast, her unsteady footfalls threaten to see her trip at any moment.

Unfortunately one of the pursuing pike prongs obliged. One of the soldiers hooked Ume's ankle, just as she was about to leap a narrow gap between a crushed boulder and fallen tree. A truncated scream escaped her lungs as she went careening head first into the felled tree at full speed. The blow stunned her hard causing her to drop limply to the dirt below where she lay, groggily writhing from the impact. The soldiers surrounded the furrow she had fallen into to survey their prisoner.

"Looks like it's a girl", the one soldier said as his eyes were disturbingly drawn to Ume's backside as she lay face down in the dirt. As he watched her young body slowly writhe in her form-fitting pants, evil gears began to turn in his head. "You know, this one doesn't look too bad..."

"Oh for fuck's sake man. You wanna do that now?" his companion huffed.

"Hey, I'll give you a chance to, now just hurry and pin her down, this'll only take a few minutes..."

Down in the dirt, Ume groaned under the effects of her new headache that was now compounded on top of the old. All she could see was soil in front of her and all she could hear was loud ringing.

_Dammit I hit that tree hard..._

She tried to drag her arm forward to place a hand to her throbbing forehead when she suddenly realized that she could not move it.

_What the-?_

Trying to move her other arm failed as well. In her dazed horror, she became aware that almost her entire body was immobilized, even her head. Focusing on her tactile sense, she felt cold steel on her wrists and neck. Twisting her face through the sand, she saw the offending restraints. Three pikes, their blunt prongs buried in the sand and effectively arresting her movement.

Suddenly, the feeling rough, calloused fingers against her skin delivered a shock to her brain that instantly revived her from her stupor. Despite never being in such a position before in her life, she barely needed a split second to accurately assess what was happening. The cold, rough fingers snaked their way up her sides, lifting her top and the t-shirt beneath it slightly, before snaking back down along her sides, hooking into the top of her pants, and slowly pulling them down.

In an instant, she was struggling for her life, trying for all she was worth to dislodge the heavy pikes that seemed to weigh as much as the world all of a sudden. She could hear her breathing rasp and become more jagged as the feeling of the cold air on her naked skin sent her into a frenzy of panic.

"Hehe, nice, she has some life in her", the fiend laughed as he loomed over Ume from behind. He had removed much of his armour and was about to set to work on his under garments when something caught his eye on Ume's flawless body. From where he had lifted her clothing, he saw small hexagonal holes on either side of the base of her spine.

"Ehhh?" The half stripped soldier leaned closer to look at what he first assumed with tattoos but now realized were actual holes in her body. Suddenly, a small bug emerged, circling Ume's lower back and buttocks for a bit as it was clearly confused about why this part of the hive was exposed to the outside air. That bug was promptly followed by another... then another. The bugs began pouring out of the holes like oil from a well on Ume's perfect pale skin.

"What the fuck!" the naked soldier shouted in sheer shock, having never seen anything like it in his life. His colleagues to, took a step back from the young girl who was still lying prone on the ground. Tears streamed from Ume's black, bug-like eyes, turning the sand to mud and further dirtying her face. She had never been so angry and humiliated in her entire life.

"Kill them... kill them all..." she softly sobbed into the ground through gritted teeth. With Ume in such an unstable emotional state, her bugs were driven mad with rage. They poured out of her, rising slowly into the air like a cloud, before setting upon her assailants with vengeful wrath. Then men were overcome in moments as the bugs stuffed every orifice they could find, consuming the soldiers' chakra at an alarming rate. Their armour which was so effective against steel weapons was useless against the bugs as they simply invaded through all the joints.

Ume rose slowly from the ground and pulled up her pants. She continued to sob and grimace which only made her bugs more angry. Soon the men lay virtually motionless. Only their shapes were visible beneath a crawling suit of black chakra bugs. The man who had laid his hands on her was already dead. The other two would be dead within the minute. Ume stood tall and dried her tears with her sleeve. She was considering how to mutilate the bodies afterwards which she noticed the female bugs in her body reacting strangely. She sniffed the air and caught a whiff of it.

_Blood!_

Ume ran over and picked up one of the pikes that had been used to attack her. She spun around and trained it on the tree line that surrounded the crater she was in.

"Who are you! Show yourself!" she shouted as she swayed the pike blade from side to side, not sure how many people there were or where exactly they were hiding. Behind her, the bugs continued to quietly and efficiently finish off the other two soldiers.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2012)

Cjones said:


> "I appreciate the compliment, but this medic don't swing that way. I only go for the tanto's or a katana...they're pretty rare though."



Yomi

She smirked, liking how even that the girl could go along with the joke. Yomi was  surrounded by high class people all the time and only the time she could she relax around her father and Suzu, but still she has to have her formalities with them. Yomi put her hands on her waist as she looked up at the tree, the girl seemed alright. And plus her taste was a nice weapon...How could Yomi be mad..

"Good choice, they are much better partners than actual people." Yomi said, "I like your taste, are you from around here medic?"

It was only natural to Yomi to continue her training by learning everyone around here. Yomi memory never came back during her training secession with her father, but the simple fact that she had something to fight for now gave her enough incentive to continue her training with father..

To protect the part that is weakest in her...

"I am Yomi Minamoto..." Yomi said as she continued to look up, her eyes taking in everything not perverted way just so she could remember the girl just in case she was important in the future, "I am from the samurai clan Minamoto clan, not to far from him."

"Its nice to meet you...Medic."


----------



## Sumon (Jan 20, 2012)

*Fūjin,*

He was watching the girl struggle for her life, trying to run away from men. But as Fūjin expected, the girl was caught pretty quick and seemed to be defiled soon, though he couldn’t hear what they were talking about clearly as the distance between him and the men was too big. 

“Pathetic.” The only adjective that stood above others could actually describe four men. Nonetheless Fūjin gave a second thought about trying it himself before killing someone. But four on one? Even he himself has had a little bit of self-respect! 

He went by a tree, taking a bloody kunai out of his mouth and wiping the blood on the tree. He couldn’t afford new one, he had the kunai stolen from some strong ninja. So he had to keep it clean and sharp. Fūjin also licked his lips soaked with blood. Tasting it for a second, he spat the dear’s blood on the ground. A little bit of blood was still left on his piercing below the lips although it was hardly visible. 

Lurking in the shadows of trees, Fūjin looked back at the place where he had seen the girl and four men the last time. The view he saw shocked him quite a bit. The last time he checked, the girl was immobilized and four men were absolutely fine. But now the situation had turned upside down: the girl was standing tall while the men were either already dead or about to be under very strange circumstances… It looked like the girl was a lair of sorts to the bugs that she was able to control.

Fūjin had never seen anything similar to that in his entire life. It looked kind of nasty and powerful. But he liked nasty things. And more importantly he was confident in his abilities. _“She’s quite good,”_ a thought came to his mind as the girl became aware of his presence.

“Quite a performance you have just put.” Fūjin clapped slowly while walking to the girl. He was honestly impressed. But the girl seemed to want a fight with him. He chuckled for a second: “Don’t kid yourself and put that thing away.” He said referring to the pike that the girl was wielding. 

A colorful butterfly started flying around him as he got near the girl. Fūjin reached his hand for it, leaving the butterfly no choice but to land on Fūjin’s finger. Only on rare occasions you could see a butterfly like that in a shitty place like this. 

“If you do want to fight me, your only chance is by using the bugs of yours.” He looked at the men being consumed by bugs behind the girl. A huge insincere smile appeared on his face. “But what can you really do with those tiny powerless bugs, when the winds are against you?” He asked ironically as he clenched his fist together with the butterfly inside, making it look like he squashed it.  

But after a second or two of uncomfortable silence, he laughed… “Relax, I’m just kidding.” He unclenched his fist and the butterfly flew away high to the sky. “I'm not enemy, I come in peace. And it seems help would be good for you.” A fake smile appeared all over his face as he offered his hand to the girl.


----------



## River Song (Jan 20, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon LT *
_Obesssion Compulsion _

She sat, staring down at the playground, her delicate face without any make-up on, her lips curling into a frown. There were little kids running around, enjoying themselves without a care in the world, oblivious to the reality of life. They played on the monkey bars and ran in the sand. Hikari never had that, she never got to play with others, it was always work, and when they took a break they never stayed in one place long enough to make friends so it was just Hikari, alone and depressed.

‘Hikari was perfect’ was her mother’s assumption of her, and she made sure everyone knew that. But Hikari was not perfect, Hikari fell, Hikari bled and Hikari cried, but did anyone ever notice it, no because Hikari was perfect.

No one was there for Hikari, they always though she was alright, that she was ‘Perfect’, no one was there to explain to her why her body was changing, no one was there to comfort her when she was sad.  No one was there for Hikari; they were only there for Starlight, the name she took on every night as she performed.

“Why do they het, why do they deserve that, what have they done that I haven’t, what did I do wrong.” Hikari whispered to herself running her fingers across her lips.

*"You did everything wrong, you were never good enough, never the perfect girl you should have been you are weak but they are as weak as well, we should put them through what we went through, no we should put them through worse. Bludgeon them, disembowel them, and cut them up.” *

Then Hikari’s face turned into an unnatural looking smirk, she knew the voices, she always did, it was her voice, telling her what she wanted to do. She had self diagnosed herself with OCD, she wasn’t sure that is what she had but she had a damn good idea. She liked the obsessions, the obsessions were the voice in her head telling her things, most people reported that their voices telling them disgusting things but Hikari was not disgusted by the her voice instead she embraced the thoughts, life was easier that way, she didn’t try to block them out like most people do but she embraced them.

She took out a black lipstick out of her back pocket, she never did this without her makeup, it reminded her of her Father, well technically his severed head did but she decided that that was to troublesome to lug around so she made a child eat it, it was a perfectly normal way of disposing of things. 

She ran the lipstick over her lips and extended the edges past her lips. She then used the same lipstick to draw large diamonds around her eyes. Smiling as she put the lipstick away, she silently dropped to the ground. Walking to the park she announced

“Okay Kiddies we’re going to play a game of tag if I catch you... you’re dead!” 

She took off like a shot, chasing after the closest boy, she appeared beside him, grabbing him by the ankle before dangling him upside down “Oops, you lose. “ she smiled as she took a Kunai form her pouch as ran it along his neck before ramming it through his gut. “4 to go!” 

Te next to were easy, she smiled as each of their heads cracked against the ground. She looked over at the two other boys, they were cowered against a tree, she thought they would have ran, but the as she looked about she realised the two children weren’t with their parents.

She made handseals, slipping beneath the ground and reappearing beneath the younger looking boy, dragging him into the earth until only his Torso was showing. She popped out of the ground looking at the other boy who had fell and was trying to edge away from her as fast as she could, Smiling she stood up and pulled the boy towards her, her hand reaching into her Kunai pouch.

She held the cold steel blade against his neck, her tongue flicking out to lick her lips. Then she lowered the blade placing it into his hands. She quirked her head to the boy trapped in the earth 

*“Kill Him.”*

The boy, now crying started to wail, only to be me with a hard slap form Hikari making him spiral backwards. “Kill him, or I will Kill you.” She said as she grabbed to boy, guiding his hand to the younger boys neck. “Its easy just slice hims neck ipen, Here auntie Hikari will help you.” She cooed as she pressed his hand into the boys neck.

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*

The trapped boy let out a scream that sent shivers down Hikari’s spine “That’s it just a little more.” She said as the Kunai in the boys hand made the final cut, and the screams fell silent.

She turned to stare at the weeping boy who looked barely older than eight, crouching down to his level she said “See it wasn’t that hard, and since you were such a good boy Auntie hikari’s not going to kill you... but that wouldn’t be very fair if you got off Scott free now would it. Oh! I know, I’ll tell you what, I’ll cripple you.” She said in glee clapping her hands.
She grabbed his legs and pulled him over to a stone and placed his leg on it, with a slight giggle she raised her foot up and slammed it down, hearing an audible cry, before doing the same with the next.

She crouched down and kissed him on the head “You’ve been such a good little helper.” 

And then she stood up, winking at the little boy and skipped out of the park and out of his sight.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 20, 2012)

*Hisoka*

So she wasn't a pervert, that made Hisoka unconsciously happier than she already was. She really didn't have a thing against perverts, but touching her was totally off limits. Now you could check her out as much as you wanted looking wasn't a crime though trying to touch...is a whole different manner in and of itself. This girl that stood below her though she could tell she was just a wee bit naive concerning her statement about tantos and katanas.

Unless she was just joking.

"Your talking about the actual weapons? What I meant was that-no what never mind actually." Hisoka quickly cut herself off not wanting to turn the conversation into something graphic with a complete and total stranger. Just how wrong is that? Going into a heated conversation about katanas and what not? Even if it was with another woman it would just be plain unpleasant to say the least.

Well maybe not in the beginning.

"I am Yomi Minamoto... "I am from the samurai clan Minamoto clan, not to far from here."

_That's why should took the comment that way_.

"Its nice to meet you...Medic."

Sitting up out of her comfortable position Hisoka threw her other leg over the tree branch and in one fluid motion fell back and flipped out of the tree landing right in front of her in a complete upright position. With them now standing face to face, Yomi was much shorter than she looked. "It's Hisoka, Hisoka Fujibayashi from the clan of the same name. We're...pretty much everywhere. Some of us have even assimilated into other clans." Hisoka explained. 

"Our role is to not spill blood, but to keep it from spilling. That's the motto of the clan."


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2012)

Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc

"Wow this is pretty cool, this is the first time I met someone outside of my clan on such informal ways." Yomi said before doing a slight bow before the girl, "I heard about the clan of that motto and it is a true pleasure of mines to meet someone from their, forgive me for my normal rudeness, I didn't know if you were apart such a strong clan."

Yomi eyes warmed up as the girl finally swung down from the tree and landed in front of her. Yomi place her hands on her hips, the wooden sword that she still carried was tight on her hips. Her father wouldn't let her wield a real sword because in his words, she was still to inexperience to hold the sword that he had planned for her. She had taken it in the way she was still too weak and  her father only wanted her to train up, doing her best in any assignment given to her.

"Sorry if this might seem informal, but I always thought medics were the most important part of a ninja clan." Yomi said, "Too many people think that blunt strength could win a battle, but in truth you also have to have intelligence too.."

Yomi shook her head as she realized how many clan leaders she was in meeting with that seem to pride themselves on muscle alone and not really caring about the other things that made a great ninja.

"I wonder sometimes," Yomi chuckled a bit, "Is it hard dealing with those type of people."

Yomi stop chuckling a bit to look at at the girl, "Its really nice to meet you Hisoka..." Yomi said returning into a more respectful manner


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 20, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Her wolves looked at Moro as they were thinking she was tough for walking through the snow and ice. Atleast the snow was keeping her sane. They were worry about her health if her skin turn blue from this weather. They looked at her again if she wanted to ride on one for them to exit this cold weather, Moro walked past her wolves as she had balance to keep from struggling in the deep snow. Her staff was the the only thing that kept her from falling into trenchs where foxes and rabbits made their homes. The staff would know how deep it is before her feet touch the edge of the deep hole.

Moro stumble out of the frozen and cold woods into the melted slush she noticed they were out of the cold and snow. She kept walking as she made her way to small town outside of the coldness but it was less freezing here than where she was in the last past few days helping out with the festival of lights. Moro and her wolves enter the little inn in the small town. The bar tender looked bored to death as he noticed Moro enter the inn and gasped.

"What the hell happen to you, are you crazy looking like a frozen fudgecicle?"

"Why do you care sir? Just get me a fire going and some firewhiskey, atleast you are getting some service. I have another option for you and that is too kill you. Be snappy about it, before I have to cut my figers and toes off from frost bite with a kunia."

The bartender eyes was about to pop out of his eyes, as he finally got a intersting customer than the regulars that stop by. He went to get the fire whiskey and placed it on a table nearest to the fireplace. He got the fire going as he got the fire to roar to heat up the intire room of the bar. Moro felt the heat and sat in the soft chair as she place her feet in another chair as she felt the heat, she felt for the bottle of firewhiskey as she felt her cheeks turn a rosy color. 

_"I would take advantage of her after she fell asleep,"_ he thought as he slither away back to his stool behind the bar table.

Moro did not trust this guy, _"he is a fool. i will kill him if he touches me with his hands"_ she thought as she was just relaxing to get warm as her wolves jumped and layed next to her on the footstool and on her lap to get warm themselves and another threat to the bartender. Before she closed her eyes to make sure nobody to notice her as a Uchiha and turn her in for the murder of her mother. She put dark glasses on the bridge of her nose and pulled her pelt jacket to hide her clothes. Gladly she did not wear the symbol of the Uchiha anymore, but her profile in braile meant Uchiha if anyone gets a hold of it. She got comfortable in the chair as she doze off with her scenses alert to see you was near her that was human or a threat to her while she slept.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 20, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga LT

Tenshi was freezing cold. She was shivering. It was snowing so rapidly that snow would quickly cover the footprints on the ground she made. Tenshi was so foolish to go exploring this far up north. Her parents were probably so worried. Soon the blizzard intensified. It got stronger. It was getting harder and harder for Tenshi to walk.

"No!!!"

Soon Tenshi was stuck from the amount of snow. She did not have much physical strength to keep walking through snow this thick. The only way she could keep going is by using speed to plow through it.

"Body flicker jutsu!" 

Tenshi start running through the deep snow. It was so cold she could not feel her feet. As she was running through the thick snow her feet had gone numb. As she was almost through the thick snow she fell down flat on her face. She was still on the ground but she tilted her head up.

"I...I should find some where to stay. Its so cold. I should find a place....to stay."

Tenshi got up and continued walking. As she walked the snow stopped a bit. As she noticed some footprints. They were faint. 

"Hmm.....Byakugan!!!"

Tenshi used her Dojutsu to see far ahead where she had been. She had seen a kind of inn. She then smiled. 

"Perfect I will stay there until the snow eases up even more."

Tenshi spoke to her self in a relived joyful voice. After many minutes of walking the footprints she seen got more noticeable. And some of them were not human. They resembled....wolf tracks. As Tenshi was following the footprints and staring at the ground focusing on the footprints she bumped her head on a door.

"Ow...it seems im here. AH AH AHCHOO!!!" 

Tenshi sneezed. It appears she had gotten sick from being in the snow. She picked a cloth out of her pocket and wiped her noise. She could not feel it as her noise became numb on the way. Tenshi smiled and walked in the inn. She noticed a girl sitting on the chair. She seen a man in the front desk. She smiled at the girl in the chair and then walked on towards the man at the desk.

"Hello may I have a room?"

She said nicely and sincerely. She had a positive smile. She noticed something weird about the guys face. He seemed happy.

*"Sure you can!"* 

Tenshi noticed the man tone was welcoming. This made Tenshi smile. She was so glad to have friendly people around her.

"How much would it cost?"

The man smile grew wider. He used his hand to hold Tenshi chin and pulled her close. "A innocent one...she will be easy." The man thought with a smile. He pulled her closer.

*"Free if you give me a kiss."*

Tenshi was shocked by this. She quickly pushed the man and backed away. This seemed to turn the man on a bit. Tenshi took a few more steps back. But the men exited the desk and got closer to Tenshi.

*"I wont bite"*

The man said with a smile. As he got closer to Tenshi face. Tenshi got a bit more confident.

"Liston!!! You will respect me. I do not like pi....AH....AH...AHCOO!"

Tenshi sneezed in the man face. The man used his sleeves to wipe his face. He then glared at Tenshi. He had a angry glare.

*"YOU BITCH!!"*

The man had slapped Tenshi to the ground. He then took a few steps closer.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 20, 2012)

Yuuki

His eyelids betrayed him opening and releasing him from the dream world he was locked in. His vision was trying to focus on where he was and what to do. His body still aching but not as bad as before when he passed out. His eyes closed for a moment in sudden realization. 

" Damn you...Rin Yagyu...."

Rin was his link in the yagyu house to the real world. He cared for Yuuki in a weird brotherly way. He had always chastised him and attacked him for his wanting to either control everything or die.  He was his lifelink of hatred the more he hated Rin the more he wanted to live. Jin was jealous of all the time Rin spent with Yuuki and at some times made Yuuki's life a living hell. 

Memories:

" Stay away from MY BROTHER!!!! 

" Heh, I don't give a damn but seeing that miserable look on you face just so happens to bring a smile to mine Ayahhahha "

Those memories were all he had as he laid there to either die or let destiny intervene.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 20, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

Since Ryu found no one he had decided to take a break. He opened his bag and took out some blankets a big incubator. He set the blanket down and sat down while holding the egg. He placed the egg in the incubator. He then pulled out some food from his bag and placed it on the giant blanket he was sitting on.

"Good time for lunch time."

He spoke to the egg in a monotone voice and expressionless face. He had a bag of chips. A sandwich. And some rice balls. As he picked up the rice ball and took a bite he had the feeling that someone was watching him. He then heard something behind him.

"You think you can sneak up on me!"

Ryu quickly got up and turned around to go for a drop kick at the thing sneaking behind him. But he quickly stopped. He sat back down. He then had a slight smile that was very hard to notice. It was a bear cub. He patted it on his head. 

"Are you lost?"

Ryu asked still in a monotone voice and expressionless. He then heard a roar. This made Ryu raise an eyebrow.

_"Of course. The mom must always be close to the cub"_

Something began charging at Ryu. Ryu got up and was in front of the egg. He was in a defensive stance. As the bear charged Ryu used both of his arms to pin it. There strength was basically even. 

"Oh no you don't. Minor dragon transformation!!!"

Ryu activated the technique. He got a bit stronger and tossed the bear away. The cub started retreating but this bear was still mad. It was not done.

*ROAR!!!!*

The bear charged at Ryu once again. He went to swipe Ryu with his claws. Ryu preformed a few hand sign and activated his dragon scale technique. Scales grow from Ryu skin and the bear claws broke on contact from the scales.

"Now leave!!!"

Ryu yelled kicking the bear to a tree. He then simply sat back down knowing the bear would retreat with its cub. He then took a other bite of his rice ball acting like he did not just go toe to toe with a bear and was not eating while the smell of rotting corpses were around him.

"Tasty"

Ryu spoke very blandly.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2012)

Yomi

The sword that puncture her skin, made her scream, the deep blade push deeper and deeper until Yomi could finally see it from the other side. The pain was unbareable, Yomi mouth was open as she tried to control her silent scream! Her head was pushed against the wooden of the dojo! It hurt so much that Yomi was struggling against the blade making it bury deeper and deeper into her skin! 

Yorinbu pushed the hilt of the sword cutting the girl, until he felt the wood of the dojo, and the poor maid Suzu watched as the girl eyes darted and watered up as she tried to figure out a way out. But the way Yomi was pocessing things, Suzu knew that the girl mind was gone!

Please...I'm scared!!!

The young girl voice in Yomi's mind scream, she could feel the fear take over her own body as the young girl voice began to weep in fear. The crushing feeling of not wanting to die made Yomi gain a death like grip on the wooden on the pole of the dojo. Yomi felt her nails scratch into the wooden pole as the pain made the girl dig her nails dig so deep that as she pulled down her nails began to brake and pull off her fingers!

I don't want to die!!! I don't want to die!!! 

Shut up! We won't!!!

*WE WON'T DIE!!!*

Yomi thought as she slammed her self into the back of the sword, her body sliding back into the sword. Soon the whole sword was threw her body, as Yorinbu was caught in surpise, giving Yomi a chance to backhand him hard so she could turn around. The man didn't move an inch as Yomi moved herself back, her eyes burning at the man. 

She couldn't, most people wouldn't even fathom continuing their pain! But she!

Yorinbu watched as the young girl reached into her back and wielded the sheath! She bit her lips as she took the sword and pulled it out, Suzu gasp as the girl wound began to pulsate out blood! But Yorinbu only smiled! Yomi got pissed as she wielded the sword, even as blood drip down to the ground..

Yomi knew that she wasn't going to give up!

She held the sword out in front of him, but then she felt something pulsating! Yomi looked down at her hands and realized it was the sword Yorinbu stab her with! The pulsating got worst as she could feel something like a snake wrap around her arms. She could see the outline of the dark purple snake sneak up her arms...

But Yomi only stared at it, her peircing blue eyes made the snake look at her for a moment  and then actually standing up to meet the glare...

As if it was a contest...

Which made Yomi smirk, "Silly thing..." Yomi smiled, "This is no contest...."

"...You will submit to me." she said claimly as her glare intesified only causing the two outsiders, Yorinbu and Suzu to watch the girl stare down the sword before swiping it down. The chakra summoned snake was gone, it had crawled it way back into the sword...

Yorinbu smirked, "She is weilding it.." 

Suzu stared at him for a minute before realizing what her master meant, "...No...That can't be...."

"Inzunmai!?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 20, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro heard what was going on as she came out of a daze of slumber. The wolves got off of Moro as she got out of the comfortable chair that she was snoozing in. She did a few handseals as she used body flicker to run quickly to get behind the guy. She pulled her sword out of her staff as quickly as possiable. She held her sword at the guy's gular and her staff at the pressure point in the back of the guy's neck. She pulled her faced forward as her hot breath into the guy's ear.

"Don't treat your guest like that, you will lose your life. I have no remorse nor guilt to butcher you and feed you to my wolves, bishi. You are not getting off thehook, easy. While we are here our stay is free of charge."

The inn keeper pissed in his pants, as he was scared out of his freaking mind. The only he could do was nod. Her wolves were laughing that was mocking to the guy. The wolves were attracted to the guy as they nuzzle her, to them she smelled like rabbits and pine from the outdoors.

"We have a understandment, you come near me or any girl in this inn , you know what is going to happen."

Moro lower her sword and sheath it back into her staff, as she felt for her wolves as they were near the falling girl that may have a cold or a high fever. She kneel down next to the girl and help her to a sitting postion. Moro was going to tortured this guy as for more blood lust as she whistle. Her wolves bared their teeth and growled, they took off after the guy you ran out the door. The guy slammed into the door, as he pushed through the door making a silhouette of himself in the wood door as Moro's wolves chased him through the snow.

"Let me get you some medcine for that cold of yours and you can sit next to the fire. You probly need some ice for that hand print on your face."

Moro stood up as she held out a hand for the girl to grasp on as Moro could pulled her to her feet. Moro knew her wolves would come back with a simple howled. Moro hand was warm from her jacket, as she pulled off of her pelt jacket and put it around the girl's shoulders to get her warm up from the cold snow and harsh winds of the north.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2012)

Yomi

The pride of the Minamoto clan was weilded by someone that wasn't even born of clan blood. An outsider, was now wielding the most powerful sword in the world, and even now that she is wounded and pushed to her limits. She is staring down the clan leader with firey passion of revenge in her eyes. The battle field was now completely theirs, and her master was very pleased.

This was the first time in a long time that Yorinbu of the Minamoto clan was wearing an out right smirk for a while now. Ever since he killed his brother and sister for the right of Inzunmai, his laughter and smile was gone, but was replaced by a cold stare of malice. Suzu only watched as the two stared each other down, her master completely unarmed and facing against a stranger with his sword...

Its been a long time since Yorinbu had a this certain smile to him, and it almost made the young woman smile.

"So what are you going to do now, you don't know how to wield a sword." Yorinbu said as he looked at the young girl, her breathing raging from the lost of blood, he could clearly see that her sight was now completely blurry by the way she stood. 

"You can't even keep yourself up," Yorinbu stated as he watched  her sway side to side, "give up and I'll make sure that you will have another time to prove yourself to me."

The girl fell to her knees, Yomi knew she was at her limits, but something was egging her to go on. Not to give up! Not to submit! Yomi looked up as she used the sword to balance herself, she could barely see him, let alone stand on her own two legs! Yomi began to think about what he said....

Yomi knew what she had to do...

She got up and poistioned the sword away from her body, and Suzu watched as her master looked at the girl. Her face was looking at the ground as her hair acted like blinds so they couldn't see her face, but Suzu knew that if she was in her right mind that she would give up!

"...." Yomi made a sound, "I..."

...Suzu watched as the girl began to loosen her grip on the sword, her master face had a sight of disappointment before flashing back from his stone cold glare...

"Will..." Yomi dropped the sword

*"NEVER GIVE UP!" *

Once the sword dropped, Yomi dip low grabbing the sword and rushing towards the man in front of her. Each step became lighter and lighter as her heart beat fast against her chest and blood poured from her wound! Yorinbu smiled as he watched the girl become something that he never expected out anyone else from outside his clan...

A true warrior!

Yomi stopped in mid section before doing a full turn, swinging the sword to only hit arm amour! Sparks flew everywhere as the man and the girl stared at each other a bit, Yomi pushing herself against him...

"Don't you dare..." Yomi growled

*"UNDERESTIMATE ME!" *


----------



## Bringer (Jan 20, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi was suprised. It happened so fast. She was slapped to the ground. Tenshi noticed the man was getting closer to her. She just closed her eyes. She hugged her self on the ground. The only thing that was going through her mind was panic. And scream for help. She was in no position to fight. Even if this man is not a ninja!! She was to numb and exhausted to fight. She closed her eyes.

_"Go away!! Go away!! Leave me alone!!!"_ 

Tenshi thought. She then heard a voice of a girl. All though the tone was not nice her voice was reliving. It had so much confidence in it. She opened her eyes to see the girl behind the man. She noticed there were wolves all around them. As intimidating as they looked they seemed so friendly. Tenshi was jealous of the girl. She had...guts to stand up for herself. Tenshi only can do that some times when the situation calls for it. She kept in a giggle as this girl threatened the man. Tenshi did not know why but she found it funny when someone who is intimidating at first is scared for his life a second later.

"Than....thank yo...AH...AH..ACHOO"

Tenshi sneezed once again. But this time she quickly reached in her pocket and got the cloth and covered her mouth. She did not wanna anger anybody. Tenshi then put the cloth back in her pocket. She felt the girls warm hand touch hers. And help her up. Tenshi then realized the man was gone along with the wolves.


"Thank you..its my fault..I should have never sneezed....im sorry ...sorry to get you in to this.....im.......sorry!"

Tenshi rambled on as she over apologized. She always had a habit for saying sorry a lot. Her father always found that annoying. As Tenshi got up and stood face to face with the girl she nodded when the girl said that she would need some medicine for the cold.

"Thank..y..you. But dont worry about the mark."

Tenshi said. She then made a few hand seals and activated her healing palm technique. Soon placed her hand on her face and soon the mark on her face vanished. She then stared at the girl. She seemed familiar. But where did she see her. Tenshi then remembered right when the girl placed her jacket on her shoulders. 

"Your that girl..we never spoke....but I seen you before. Have you ever met anyone named Noctis."

Tenshi asked intrigued.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2012)

Yomi

 Yomi fought, she knew that she wasn't as strong as the man in front of her, the way he could easily parry her attacks, and over power her. She knew that it was only time that she would fall against his might, but that wasn't what the girl cared about. Yomi wanted to prove herself, for some reason that was why she was pushing herself so hard. So she could measure beyond his belief, and she knew that she did that by the warmth of his golden eyes.

Yomi continued to swing the sword, only letting it take it the way it wanted her to do. It seemed enough to let the movements come naturally than force it, it was almost to easy that she was wielding this sword. As if her body was water and the sword was the path that was guiding her. 

The fight was getting dangerous, from the way that Suzu was seeing it. The young girl, just came along had a chance of dying, but it seemed her master didn't care. He only watched as the girl swung wildly and almost like she had practice all her life, but in truth he knew the reason. Inzunami was guiding her to the right way of attacking by absorbing the girl's chakra and as if she was a dowsing rod guiding the girl in the right place.

Inzumai was the sword that was wielding by the clan and made a name for the Minamoto clan for a long time...

And for the longest Yorinbu knew he couldn't trust his family to pass on the secrecy of the clan without going crazy with power. 

It wasn't before long that Yorinbu had grabbed the wooden sword and began to fight back!

"Your form, straighten up your back Yomi!" he said as he wildly attack with his sword

Yomi took the advice and soon she blocked most of the attacks except the one that got to her stomach, and Yorinbu followed up with a slam of force behind her head making the girl face hit the ground hard!

Yomi stayed there on the ground for a minute as she struggle to feel the rest of her body knowing that he was waiting for her to get up and finish up the fight. As she struggled to regain the composuer in her body, she looked up to see him looking down at her..

"Yomi..." he began as the sword was still poistioned on her head

"Become my daughter..."


----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Traveling with the girl named Melody would make any journey Seigrein makes fun, or at least that's what he initially he thought. As he stepped back onto the normal ground as to where the meteorites actually had hit. The air was dense with smoke and dust, and the view of the landscape they had wasn't all that beautiful either. They were being sent north west into the forbidden mountains to investigate who may have done this. However if they were able to cause something like this then should they even risk themselves by going out to check this group out?

Then looking at Melody, he had no idea how strong she was or what she could even do. Was she strong, or did she have no abilities what so ever? These were things he still had to figure out. But figuring them out during this mission of theirs would not be a good time to do so, as if that were to happen then the two of them most likely would be killed.

Seigrein started to walk, and Melody slowly followed him. He could easily lose his direction from a place like this, however as long as he could use that mountain top as a reference he'd be fine. Although getting lost should be the least of his worries, what if they ran out of food and starved to death before even reaching there? He had no idea how far away this place was, all he knew was that it was completely untouched.

"Hey, Melody..."

"Yes, what is it?"​
Melody had asked with a rather monotone voice. Seigrein paused for a moment as he wasn't exactly sure how to proceed with what he was about to say. The silence brewed on for roughly a minute until Seigrein could think of the words to say.

"Listen, as you know there are formidable enemies up ahead. Now while we won't be fighting I'll need you to be on your guard the entire time. One false move and we may end up in a enemies trap."

"I understand. If that area really belongs to enemies then we'll be heading straight into their territory. If they sense us it may be all over in a flash, but if we notice them coming then we can try and get away as fast as possible. However I'm not sure how much that will help, because if they're as powerful as we think then once we encounter them they'll surely hunt us down until they kill us."​
Melody explained with a rather bland, but concerned, tone. Seigrein rubbed the back of his head, having a million thoughts going through his head at once. Why hadn't Azuma just confirmed the enemies presence? With his jutsu he's able to sense anyone touching the land. Perhaps he couldn't sense anything around the area, plus with the added fact that the land was untouched gave even more evidence that people. 

As Seigrein took a look at the sky he noticed it had turned from the red aura of the evening to the dark and gloomy black night. This night no stars could be seen, unlike the previous night where "stars" were seen all over the night sky. Seigrein couldn't help but wonder where the day had gone, or even how far they traveled; but a more pressing thought came to mind.

Coming to a complete halt Seigrein looked towards Melody as he quickly commented:

"We're stopping for the night."​
Melody stopped and glanced over at Seigrein. Turning around she asked:

"I know it's getting dark out, however we can't stop just because of that. We need to be there as soon as possible. If the enemies are really taking camp there we can report it to the clan leaders as fast as possible, and then the problem should be solved in a timely manner. However if we wait they may attack the land once again, which we can not have; or else even more will die."

"Even so, we can't be running on no energy by the time we get there. If we get there but we can't react to anything thrown at us then how do you expect the information to spread then? It won't, we will simply be dead and the enemies hideout will continue to be a secret to everyone else. We can sacrifice a few hours, plus, we may get lost in the dark like this. If we try to get there during the night we may just end up lost, and then we'll be even later than if we were to just sleep and wait out for the day."​
Melody, sighing, slowly fell to the ground as well, commenting:

"Fine, we'll sleep on this pile of dirt and dust for tonight. I do hope we aren't attacked while we're most vulnerable."​
Melody commented, as she laid on her back and at where the stars should be. 

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]












*He graveled at the ground, as his finger tips scrapped against the forests ground. He had lost. Tears started to flow out of his eyes, unable to comprehend what had just happened. He thought he could win, he thought we would be successful, but no. Instead all he got was failure. Blood slowly dripped down on the grass below him as it fell from his mouth. There had been one positive outcome from all the negatives though.

"Seigrein!"
​
Melody cried out loudly. She ran over as quickly as possible helping him up from the ground. Her eyes, full with watery tears ready to spill out. Impatiently, Melody yelled out:

"Please, you don't have to protect me like that again! You don't need to risk your life for me, just do what you need to do so you can live on! If forgetting about me is what needs to happen for you to live then so be it! I'd rather you leave me and live a prosperous life then wasting it by withering away and dieing! If that's what happened, I...I wouldn't be able to..."
​
Melody had started to choke up near the end, as the tears came rolling from her eyes. Seigrein slowly picked himself up, as blood dripped from his mouth, as well as from his wound across his chest. Smiling he commented reassuringly:

"Now...don't fuss all over me. My true goal had been fulfilled after all. In the end, you're safe...Plus it was my decision, no matter what you say I---I won't just leave you to die all by yourself, as I couldn't stand it if you...died either."
​
As Seigrein completely stood up Melody quickly wrapped her arms around him as she cried. Seigrein's vision got slightly blurry, as the pain from his chest continued to throb, reaching the entirety of his body. He put his hand onto Melody's head, slowly moving it forwards and backwards. Melody looked up at his face, gripping her hands tighter, as she sobbed:

"Please...Don't leave me."
​
She buried her face into Seigrein once again as he simply looked towards the sky, asking himself:
_"Was this all destined to happen, or was I set to fail? That will not be the last time I see her, and next time will hopefully be different."_​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 20, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*












"_Ugh... That battle took alot out of me... Only there's a town or at least someone nearby. I can't go any longer before I pass out.._"

Noctis held his left arm tightly, with his right hand, to cover the large wound he received from his last battle. He had already covered his wounds with his ripped pieces of his black leather vest around his arm and his right leg. Even though he stopped the blood from bleeding out, he still feels exhaustion and unconsciousness coming from away.

The boy was slowly making his way through the harsh fields of what remained of the land after the meteor strike. The bodies of dead shinobi from the Uchiha and Aosuki clans were lying on the ground lifeless, which sickened the boy. The smell of dead corpses made it even worse.

"_They're deaths were pointless...They were all pointless! They could have had a longer life but they chose the worst..._" 

The other side of the wasteland could be seen. The environment was turning from a brown, muddy pathway to a green grassy road. Trees could now be seen around the area he was walking in and the dry muddy environment slowly vanished. His pace of walking was slowing down and his vision was getting blurry.

"_I can't die here... Theres much more I have to do.... My death would only bring disapointment.... I can't die or I'm gonna her worrying about me..._"

Noctis couldn't continue on any longer, he could see some kind of camp up ahead but his body was already at his limit. He used almost all his chakra by materializing that shard of Crystallis for the first time. Anyone who had done that would have died but Noctis somehow stood tall. But now, his breath was making his last. He fell on his one knee with his working arm withstanding the ground from falling down completely. 

"_Is this the end for me? Did I fail everyone..._"

His body dropped onto the ground with his right gloved hand still opposing the ground. His strength in his hand was slowly weakening. His eyes was closing. Once his eyes completely closed shut, his hand was overpowered by gravity and stopped moving.

"_I'm... sorry... everyone..._"


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2012)

Yomi

Become my daughter...

That was the last thing Yomi heard as she black out due to the blood loss, and soon Yomi was in nothing but darkness the only light was an green one so far away that Yomi couldn't even get to it even from her dreams. Only thing she heard was a nice song play in the ground as her and the green light was separated from a distances that could never be closed.

As Yomi dreamed she wondered if she would ever know who was the one who was so scared of dying...

It made Yomi think about her own life, was she scared of death in her past life, and even now that even the thought of the black beyond that was death Yomi still got the shivers. But this time, she knew that every life had to come at an end, even hers one day. Though it was still a scary end, knowing that she didn't know what was going to happen in the end.

Yomi just accepted it as another part of life...

"Yomi..." a voice called the young girl awake, "Milady Yomi are you alright?" 

When Yomi stirred she saw a worried Suzu looking down at her as medical ninjas tend to her wounds. Yomi smiled at the woman, giving her a sign that everything was okay, she wasn't going to ask what had happen, it was pretty clear that Yomi loss the fight due to blood loss. But she had to admit that it was pretty cool, the adrenaline rush, the feeling of how light her body could become...

It was so exciting!

"I wish you would wipe that smile off your face." Suzu said as she looked down at the girl, "You will need to become more refine as the daughter of a clan leader, and the future head of the Minamoto clan."

Yomi jumped up but she could feel the banadages around her shoulders and the pain came shooting her down!

"What!?" Yomi said her voice was almost cracked at how high she went, causing Suzu chuckle a bit before looking at Yomi and nodding.

"Welcome to the family, Milady Yomi..." she said as she slightly bowed before Yomi, "Its so nice to have such a nice and bright future on the side of the Minamoto clan."

Yomi was forced to lay back down by the medics, but she couldn't help the smile that spreaded across her face. Something about being accepted by someone and gaining a family, that made Yomi all warm inside. She couldn't help but smile so hard that tears began to come out...

"Why me...Though..." Yomi asked as she turned to Suzu

Suzu smiled, "Because you made Lord Yorinbu enjoy himself, you gave him hope...You made him smile and that his own blood could not do."


----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Seigrein, noticing Melody laying down, decided to lay down next to her. The ground was cold and dusty, but it didn't matter, as Seigrein knew they needed the sleep. Seigrein slowly let his eyes shut, quickly fading in and out of consciousness. While the day had seemed short he was extremely active; maybe he was more tired then he had thought. Right before he passed out he quietly uttered:

"Good night, Melody."​
Melody didn't respond at first, but instead closed her eyes instead. She didn't feel the need to comment back to Seigrein, as this night certainty wasn't a _good _one. Although this would be the first night she would spend with another being in roughly a year, she still wasn't exactly going to enjoy this night. It was dark and cold, along with the hard ground beneath her this would actually be a very uncomfortable night. Alas she herself, quickly fell under the same trance as Seigrein and feel to sleep.

Seigrein's eyes opened wide and his head popped upwards. He would have lifted his entire upper body however there was something heavy on his stomach, it had been Melody's head. Seigrein slowly moved his hand up to his head, rubbing it back in forth due to the major headache he had accumulated. Once again he had another nightmare, but he couldn't remember the exact details of it. 

Melody started to mumble, and rolled a little bit until her eyes fluttered open. Once awake she lifted her head off of Seigrein as fast as possible, acting as if nothing had happened. Instead she looked towards the sky as she commented:

"Well...since it seems we're both awake with the added fact that it's morning we can continue moving forward. We've already wasted a whole bunch of time, and we need to get there as soon as possible."​
Seigrein sighed as he stood up. Looking at Melody he couldn't help but smile. Upon her wakening she acted as if she were awake before him, and then proceeded to comment on how they had wasted time.

_"She really can be stubborn sometimes can't she?"_​_
_Seigrein had thought to himself. Reaching out for her hand she quickly grabbed it, allowing Seigrien to pull Melody up off the ground. As she had risen from the ground Seigrein declared:

"Well since we're ready let's get a move on. As you had mentioned, we can't waste any more time. Also, I think I can see something in the distance, so we should try heading towards the direction. Seeing as this was one of the first things we've seen in a while it may be a good indication."

"I completely agree. Seeing how many locations have been destroyed it's a good chance this place that we can see in the distance is the vicinity we've been sent to investigate."​
Seigrein nodded his head at Melody's words, simply walking forward afterwords. Melody didn't comment any further, all she had done was follow Seigrein's footsteps, straight through to the area they would be finding.

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]*

Seigrein slowly pushed Melody away, as tears rolled down her cheek. He took his hand and wiped the tears away. Her facial expression, however, didn't change from one of sadness to happiness though. Instead, it continued to stay sorrowful.  

 "Come on Melody, let's go exploring for a little bit."

Melody couldn't talk back, all she did to show she understood was a simple nod. Seigrein took her hand as they traveled outwards towards a lone forest. He knew traveling any other direction would get them killed, so leading the two of them this way was for the best at the moment. Taking a good look at himself however he knew he wasn't in the greatest shape.

Besides the fact that he was covered in cuts and bruises he had a large slash mark crossing his chest, right above where his heart would be. Although for some reason that women decided not to kill him, why had that been? What was the purpose of letting him live? It didn't make any sense to him when the women could have killed her then and there. 

As the two continued deeper into this new area Seigrein heard a noise, one made by a human. Quickly grabbing Melody he took her and hid behind a tree. After a few seconds he peered over to see what had been a boy, withering on the ground. Assuming no enemies had been around Seigrein peaked out from behind the tree as he made himself visiable. He took small footsteps towards the boy, and eventually when he got close to him he spoke softly: 

 "Hey, are you okay? What in the world happened to you?"

Seigrein had asked. Melody came running out from behind the tree, standing behind Seigrien. She didn't make a noise at all, and instead, all she had accomplished was being completely quiet, as they awaited a response from the man below them.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2012)

Yomi
-_*For My Father-*_

It was only a couple hours before they left her alone, the medics and Suzu, and Yomi was all alone looking out the window. The full moon was in view and the happiness in her heart was beating so wildly in her chest that it almost caused her to call the medics again just to make sure she didn't have a heart attack. It was weird on how warm she became, for some reason just the thought of someone fully caring for her was something Yomi fell like she needed...

Yomi clasp her chest as she realized this was the beginning of her new life, what was the point of looking for the past when she didn't have something to start off in the first place, and it was feeling like that was really the right thing to do. 

Soon Yomi became restless, staying in one place for too long was way to boring for the girl. So she got up, the bandages covered her chest and she was wearing some baggy pants that was pretty breezy. It was no time like the present to explore the grounds she was going to stay in for a while. She needed to show Yornibu that he wouldn't regret making her his daughter...

Yomi opened the door to her room and was greeted by the beautiful starry sky, and with that sight Yomi believed that in her past life that she would just stare at the stars for hours. Hoping and wishing for something but then throwing it to the side for something else, Yomi look down from the sky and began to explore the area. Her mind wandering on how could she do anything that would truthfully please her father...

The young girl stopped in place before looking down, her face red from blushing...

Father...

"F-Fa-Fa.." Yomi struggled to get the words out before noticing how nervous she was getting over something so small like this, he was her father! That was all that mattered in the end didn't it!?

"Father!" Yomi said in pride as the nervousness disappeared from her body

"Yes Yomi..." 

That voice made her jump as she turned around to see Yorinbu in a yukata, a bright blue one with black designs. It highly complimented his eyes which only made her regret even thinking something like that. Yomi began to get completely nervous around him before feeling his huge hand on her head...

"Is this too sudden for you?" He asked as he began to rub her head, "For you to have a father like me?"

Yomi head shot up and shook her head wildly

"No!" she quickly said before blushing and looking down, "I mean...I don't think I had a family in my past life so I would love to start off fresh..."

"Do you not want to learn about your past?"

Yomi sighed, "I do....But I don't know where to start, those dead bodies...I don't think I would want to see them again..."


----------



## Narancia (Jan 20, 2012)

Yuuki

His memories were his attachment to the living world. Those were the kind of things Yuuki thought that he would never cross the boundaries of life and death until he had a way to escape. Jin and Rin were both experiences in his life that helped him completely. Jin's obsessive and homocidal love for his elder brother and Rin's overprotective and sarcastic love for his younger brother's even Yuuki. Something dark a shadow seemed to pass within his blurry vision and with it something inaudible at first.

But soon it could be heard it was a sound and it was a ringing noise. The sound was like metal clanging against another and it was causing him to shake his head in anger. It was highly annoying as his vision came into focus someone was before him. In there face seemed to be a mixture of worry and purpose. There voice had finally come into clear and could be heard. It was the voice of a young man someone who seemed to also have been hurt.

"Hey, are you okay? What in the world happened to you?"

The face before him wasn't recognizable which made millions of questions arrive. Was this person here to loot his body then deliver the finishing blow? Or was there a such thing as kindness a vague concept he heard in stories. His body tensed up as he tried to get up but slipped backwards into a tree. His wounds weren't healed and as such his movements were doing more harm.

" I'm....I'm in need of some assistance...."

His plan was that he could manipulate the kindness of this stranger until he was healed. Once healed he would leave them a deadly present of venom and strife. Maybe his luck would change just this once until he was on top of the world he would need to work harder.  A smile was all the weakened Yuuki could create as his vision once again faded into darkness.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 20, 2012)

*Hisoka -LT-*

"I wouldn't know how to answer that at all Yomi." Hisoka spoke truthfully. 

"We ask that everyone keep their own personal beliefs to themselves. Simple neutrality is all we care about. The ability to help all without the need for personal bias getting in the way." She began explaining.

There was rarely a time when they had to worry about such people. Truth be told, power was something her clan also had, but never once did they flaunt this power to others. All they simply wanted to do was help the world at large and give aid to whoever needed it, any time and anywhere. 

Still that doesn't mean that when push comes to shove they wouldn't be able to defend themselves. It's a common phrase that was often passed around was that "The quiet one's are often the most dangerous."

"I guess I did know how to answer it." Hisoka chuckled.

"Nice meeting your person too Yomi. Your a little uptight though, try loosening up a bit. I appreciate the respect, but I don't mind you speaking a bit "Informal" as you call it." She insisted as she walked back over to the tree she was on previous and took a seat, stretching her legs all the way out and leaning backwards.

"So...Minamoto was your last name right? Can't really say I've heard of the clan that much. Don't think we've had any dealings with it?"

*Hisoka Fujibayashi*

Ass down, feet up, back leaned and arms folded. Hisoka rested inside one of the numerous that were spread across the Fujibayashi camp. Her current patient was fast asleep, a little girl who was just exited the critical condition stage, and was now resting peacefully. So this was the perfect opportunity to _finally_ get some sleep. Whenever Hyuubato was put in charge and she made a part of his entourage and when he had to pull double duty, she found herself in the same predicament.

"Hisoka!" 

_Y'all gon' make me..._

"Hisoka!"

_Lose my mind..._

"Hisoka wake up!" 

"Huh!?" She found herself abruptly woken up and looking straight into the eyes  of certain displeased blue haired medic. "Your in here with a patient and your sleeping? That kind of irresponsible don't you think?" The young man questioned his disciple. Hisoka lazily looked at him the both of them staring at each other before Hisoka closed her eye and turned her head in the other direction.

Hyuubato wasn't amused.

Hisoka once again found not just one, but both eyes open as her body suddenly entered free fall. Hyuubato kicked her legs from off the table she had her feet on and with a loud crash she fall out the chair and tumbled out the tent. "Ow...that hurt ya damn bum. How'd you like if I got up and kicked your teeth in for that." She mumbled angirly to herself.

"What?"

"Wut?"

Were the small exchange of words between the two as Hyuubato followed right behind. "Now that your up I need you to go and help out the Hyuga camp by the entrance of the village." Hisoka dusted herself of as he stood up from off the ground giving a halfhearted "Yeah, yeah" as a reply. With a quick stretch she turned on her heel and began walking off toward the entrance of the village.

"I have complete faith!" Hyuubato yelled after her which she responded with a simple wave as she disappeared from sight in the sheer crowd of people that were around. Once she was at the camp's entrance she observed what of left of the Hyuga clan. Everyone was organized and the able body were helping the injured enter, which made her job that much easier, but there was something else.

She squinted her eyes just a bit to see further out. There, out in the open field, was a body face down in the dirt. Instinctively she broke out into a sprint quickly before skidding to a complete stop next to the body. In one quick motion she turned his body over. "A boy...looks to be in his teens..." She began speaking to herself. Leaning over she placed her head down against his chest. 

Good he's breathing. She thought to herself as she began applying immediate first aid. "Ayumi, Hyuubato, anyone! I need some help over here!" Hisoka yelled at the top of her lungs. Applying the skills she did have, she watched as all his superficial wounds began to clot as she speed up the process of his blood flow.

"Don't worry guy I'll make sure you'll pull through this."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 20, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I have met Noctis and he sort of screw me up and I am waiting for karma to do something to him. I could also thank him for putting on the right track intill I go on a blood lust trip. Your voice sounds farmilar that I think you told me your name or over heard your name was Tenshi. I guess too many things were going on and also don't like people that well. Talking is a problem for me and nothing but silence. It is no problem and you do not need to say sorry over and over again, if they don't sept it it is their problem."

Moro was wondering what Tenshi was doing up in the coldness of the harsh cold winds and snow. She pulled out her medcine as she felt for plain aspirin and gave it to Tenshi. To Moro anyone would come up here for any reason or for the beauty of the snow that she could not see at all. To Moro their was many miles to walk and not enought time to rest before the cold frost get you. She sat down back in another chair as her bare feet felt warm as her wool socks wer hanging from the fire place to dry and her feet was warm as she cover up with another blanket. Moro was used with a wolf laying on them.

"So what are you doing up here in this area, did you have a mission or something to come up these wintry parts?" 

Moro felt a cold wet nose against her foot, and a warm tail over her foot to get it warm. Moro smiled as she scratch the wolves ears. She hope that Tenshi's cold would go away and the storm would die down. To Moro she guessed she could get two keys and go to a room or Tenshi did not mind sharing a room with a girl with wolves. She had a perfect thing that would help warm Tenshi up, but would get the same reaction she got herself. She reached for the fire whiskey bottle and pour her a glass and handed it to her.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2012)

Yomi
*-For My Father-*

The people walking in the night seemed to compliment each other, like a picture being taken of a little girl wondering around with her father looking caring at her. Was this what a family acted like? Even if its just one person, its nice to feel cared about, its nice to know no matter what you do that you would always be welcomed home. Home was where the heart is, well Yomi heart was here. It was home....

A home...And someone to care about her...

Yomi never felt so happy, but maybe she did....It didn't mean anything because right now she was happy! Really happy! Yomi went over to her father and looked up at him as he looked down at her. Something was shared between the two as they looked into each other eyes, something that didn't need to be said.

But just felt...

It wasn't long before they found a place they a place to sit and relax, Yomi watched as her new father sat down on the bench that was positioned in front of the forest. He looked off to the distance as Yomi sat down next to him and for a minute they just sat there in silence. Nothing need to be said, because it was awkward for the both of them. A man that never had any real social interacting and a girl with memory loss...

What a weird pair they were....

"I never thought that I would have a kid." Yorinbu said as he broke the silence between him and Yomi, "I never was much for the whole settling down aspect of life, my life dealt too many dangers for a simple normal life. And I was fully prepared to seal up Inzunami with my soul when I died, ending the generation of Minamoto as of when I died..."

Yomi looked confused, "But don't you have a brother?" she asked as she looked at him and for some reason a flash of disgust wretch across his face

"My brother is greedy just like my other two siblings." he said, "He is just too cowardly to attack and get what he wants, but in truth he is just waiting for me to die in my grave so he can pass down Inzanami to his daughter, Yoko. I don't even think she could wield it..."

A family that couldn't even trust each other, that was what type Yorinbu grew up in. As the eldest of the family, he was instantly deemed the head of the family by his mother who trained him day in and day out with his father. When the other three were born, his mother didn't give them a chance to wield Inzunami because the simple fact that she was scared of losing either of them...

But in the end she did...

She lost two of her kids....Maybe three if Yornibu counted himself because the day he killed his brother and sister with his own hands...

He lost all childlike demeanor that day and took the position of head away from his father and established his own rules. Seperating himself from the rest of the family in something everyone called work....

---
Yomi
_Liquid Time Arc_

Yomi blushed, "Sorry...." she said as she looked down a bit walking with the girl, "I get this way sometimes, my father is really hard on me on using informal speech on new people. He told me one day that if you show respect you shall receive it back...."

Yomi looked down, "Um...Yeah...Sorry again, I never been around someone my age, so I don't know how to say things..."

Yomi was beating herself for that, she was around the elders of all the clans she knew nothing of informal speech. She only knew how to respectful and prideful of those around her. Yomi was the next in line to the Minamoto clan name, she had to show that she wasn't scared of anyone and that she will not buckle down to anyone 

But at the same time be respectful to those around her and show that her mind was open to the different opinions that were often dicussed. 

"The Minamoto clan is a small clan." Yomi explained, "We just do some jobs that require extra attention from other clan members, you can say we find those who leave and bring them back dead or alive....Bounty hunters are what some people would call us, but in truth we think of ourselves as doing a job that keeps everything in line."

Yomi nodded, "Just like a hero of justice!" she chuckled a bit, "I hope you don't have any dealings with us Hisako...I would hate for you to be a client and not a....."

Yomi searched for a word to describe Hisako, the person she just met...

"A friend!"


----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*They walked for what seemed liked miles, but it had been worth it. They had finally made it to their destination, or what Seigrein assumed it to be. This location had been different from the rest of the land they scoured. It was alive with forest life and tall with mountains. Seigrein smiled to Melody, and declared:

"Well Melody, it looks like we're finally here!"​
Melody didn't make a comment, she just observed the surroundings. He did tell her to make sure that no enemies attacked them after all. He took one step onto the green land and could instantly tell something was up. It had been as if he stepped through a thing layer of water. What was going on with the surroundings here? Were there really enemies around? He continued to walk forward cautiously, with Melody following.

Strangely enough, everything had looked peaceful though. A main contributer to that fact was how silent it had been. Seigrein couldn't hear a single animal roaming around. Maybe this place really was deserted? Anyways he needed to get closer to the heart of this wild place if he wanted to know for sure. He made sure every few seconds that Melody was following him,and proceeded with a cautious step for every single move that he had made.

"Melody...is it just me or is this place really abandoned?"​
Seigrein asked quietly. The both of them stopped in their tracks as Melody took a look around the area. She took long glances, making sure to observe every single detail she could find. Next she observed the noises surrounding them, which was easy, there had been none. All that could be heard was their breathing. It was strange though, she never once in her life heard such silence like until now. She looked back towards Seigrein as she whispered:

"I'm not sure...it's quiet, extremely quiet. Also there's no sign of life at all. We may be the only living beings in this forest, but...why wasn't this place attacked then? It makes no sense to me if that was the case. I say we continue before we decide if we have wasted our time or not."​
Seigrein simply nodded before turning back around to continue in the direction he had been heading. He tried to stay as quiet as he could, but with the following step he seemed to land on a branch which sent an echo throughout the forest. Almost immediately after Melody screamed out:

"SEIGREIN, WATCH OUT!"
_*SNICT!*_​
Before he could react, what seemed like a ice blade scraped his shoulder. In a tree above him he could hear the rustling of leaves. Quickly turning his attention upwards he could hear a woman saying behind him:

"You shouldn't get distracted so easily."​
Seigrein gasped for air as he tried turned around to see the source of the voice. All that was behind him though was Melody. However looking at her facial expression he had been at a loss for words, her face was utterly shocked, an expression he'd never seen her make before.

"Up here."​
Seigrein turned back towards the tree infront of him. As he looked over he saw a women with long black hair. She was wearing what appeared to be some sort of purple garments. She lifted her right hand up as she proclaimed:

"I see the shinobi clans work rather fast, for someone to already spot us. But we'll see how smart they were to only send puny novice's like you the two of you towards us."​
Seigrein was at a loss for words. He finally felt the density and darkness of this womens chakra. He wasn't even a sensor shinobi and he could feel this horrid feeling. If this much chakra had been radiating from her body just by her presence being here, then how strong was this lady?

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*Seigrein leaned in as the boy had choked:

 " I'm....I'm in need of some assistance...."​ 
But then he suddenly passed out. As he did Seigrein became wide eyed, he knew his wounds were deep but they weren't life threatening like this guys'. He immediately looked towards Melody as he yelled with a voice of panic:
 
"Quick, use the bandages that woman gave us for me! His wounds are much more serious than mine. If we don't stop the bleeding soon he may die!"​
Seigrein yelled. Melody simply nodded quickly started to apply the wrapping. Although as she did so a look of disappointment came over her face. Seigrein, calming himself down wondered as to why. Was she disappointed that she wasn't able to protect him or something? This situation didn't really ask for such a face, so he thought he might as well ask.

"Melody, I don't want to distract you...but why do you look so disappointed?"​
Melody completely ignored the question at first, as she applied all the wrapping she had onto the mans body. She slowly took him and laid him completely on the ground so his blood-flow would be even. She looked towards Seigrein as she said:

"I'm not even good as a medic, and I'm not sure if this will even save him He'll need proper treatment eventually but we can only hope that the bandages stop the blood from escaping. I just hope we got his major wounds wrapped up for now..."​
She turned away so she wouldn't be facing the boy. She turned her head towards Seigrein with a sad look on her face now. She stayed quiet for a moment, not saying anything at all, unsure as to how she'd explain this to him without sounding selfish.

"I had to use up all the bandages, and...well they should have been used on you. Your life means so much more to me than the life of this random guy. So I don't understand why we helped him when you needed it too..."

"It's quite simple really, if I help others then I may or may not get helped back. Plus, isn't that how I met you, by helping in your time of need."​
Melody stayed quiet for a moment, and turned back around to face the person she had just put bandages on. Quietly to herself, she commented:

"Yes...I suppose you're right."​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 21, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

"I...I knew Iv seen you before. I went with Noctis as he had the same current goal as me. Find the killer that has caused war between the Uchiha and Aosuki. And then the Aosuki dragged the Senju into it. And I heard a clan leader from a other clan is helping out the Uchiha...I wonder who. Anyway so if memories serve right..your an...Uchiha?

Tenshi blurted this out. Tenshi never really blurted out many thing. But when she is with someone she feels she can trust she does not let back on the information she knows. Tenshi then heard Moro say something. It made her smile. Why was she here?

"Well.....actually...im here to explore. When I was first born...I was extremely sheltered and hidden deep in a forest in a cabin no one knew about. I lived there for around eight....nine...ten years...well around that...and when I finally time to go back to the Hyuga clan I was sheltered in the clan. My uncle.....father allowed me to explore the world only a few month ago. The reason in the beginning we were hiding because the Hyuga clan...wanted me dead because I was different. Do you feel different in the Uchiha clan?......Forgive me.....im sure you did not want me to blabber my whole life story."

Tenshi explained why she was here. And then apologized for wasting the girl time. She noticed the wolves were back. Tenshi moved her hand towards one to pet it. But quickly stopped in fear of getting bitten. She then seen Moro offer her something. A glass filled with some kind of whiskey.

"So...sorry.....I don't drink Whiskey....but thank you....anyway way if this is to much to ask..but do you want to share a room...im afraid if the owner might show up....and the bartender has been giving you the same eye the owner has been giving you...maybe we can protect each other..."

Tenshi said in a nervous voice. She never asked this since she was very young. Especially with someone she met for the second time! Tenshi then looked down.

"Anyway im not just here to explore. I may try to pick up...a fe...few missions for some cash.....do you wanna..jo..join me?"


----------



## Kenju (Jan 21, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Fugetsu Senju LT
> 
> As Fugetsu was jumping tree to tree he looked down to the ground. He could tell they had been going the right direction. There were some faint foot prints. Fugetsu then looked up. He then came to conclusion that this ninja have not been traveling the same way him and the Nara had. Meaning they would catchup faster.
> 
> ...



*Akise Nara*
_Help Mission_​
Akise placed his white hand on his forehead, calming the pressure that tries to escape from his skull like fireworks. A small sigh slides out of his throat and past his lips. It was decent to know who he was working with but that was just it. It's rather common knowledge now that those of the Senju clan were descendents of the Sage of Six Paths. As such, he couldn't help but feel some sort of disappointment knowing that one of them happened to be lacking some of the necessary parts in the head.

The black-haired boy questioned whether this was worth it or not. The Senju that claimed his name as Fugetsu didn't seem to be able to connect the dots so easily. Well not everyone can have the mind of a detective. With that being the case, he'll just have to bare through it for now. Akise removed the five fingers of frustration from his face and let it rest in the empty pocket of the jacket.

"Don't worry, I'm sure you tried,"

The Nara commented somewhat rudely as he looked down from the tree branch. The thought of the girl making the trail did sound about right on. It could be more than just that though.

"With that being said, that may not be so far-fetched. If she did make the trail then that means the gang took her to a different location other than their hide-out. They may have taken them together or split them up between this route or the hide-out. Or it could just be that a wild animal bit off this toy's head. It's not so unlikely. There's many possibilities.  "

Akise added his own pieces of thoughts to the equation. With light movement, he leaped on to the branch that was under Fugetsu's feet. "We can try it this way, I take one route and you take the other," He raised his hand waist height and index finger out. He was pointing at the stuffed animal in the Senju's hand.

"Hm, since you found the trail to begin with, you should take that route. I'll take the way where the hide-out is. If we find nothing there or take care of the situation, we should hurry to the other for back up. How about it?"

He laid out his idea to his partner. It was probably best to take this course of action to get things done quicker. Taking one route together and having it lead to a false location could lead the two hostages being killed while they were occupied being somewhere else. This way may have divided their strength, but it assured that they would have a higher chance of finding the two.

Akise lowered his hand and waited for a response. His emerald-eyes looking honestly at Fugetsu. Making sure if he could fully establish the trust between the two, at least for now.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 21, 2012)

Yuuki

" Mother... "

As he began to move again his thoughts were transferred to the subject of his birth. He had never actually seen his mother or father before and had only heard that they were killed by Munenori. His eyes opened revealing snake like slits with golden yellow iris'. 

As his eyes focused they returned to there fox like closed slits. His memories of his childhood were small at best only filled with the darkness of the Yagyu household. 

His eyes reminded him of the urgent situation that was before him. These people had saved him but his plans would have to be postponed until he was fully healed. His body ached yet he began to sit up and motioned his legs into a kneeling position. 

He touched the spots that were bandaged wondering when he had been adorned with so much. His eyes led him back to the mysterious strangers.

" uhh..yeah I know your expecting a thank you but that's just not my style. "

His voice was clear and the pain could not be heard but seen as he spoke. He winced as he pulled his body into a standing position. His weight was to much to bare in his wounded state and gravity took it's course pulling him onto his back. A yelp of pain could be hard almost like a shock wave throughout the forest.

" FUCKING DAMN IT!!!! "

It was more then he could bare the excruciating feeling of his wounds reopening were more then he could handle. He knew better so he remained motionless on the ground. His head tilted until his cheek touched the almost moist dirt beneath him. 

He was now fixated on the strangers wondering what would happen to him next. These people surely were not doing such a nice deed for free and Yuuki could do nothing if they attacked. 

_" Fuck..Fuck...FUCK!!! this is not the type of situation I would like to be in shit got real way too fast!!! "_


----------



## Bringer (Jan 21, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

"Perfect idea...but are you sure you are up to the challenge of going to the hideout?"

Fugetsu said kinda worried as he did not want to have to save him as well. Then Fugetsu had a thought. He made a hand seal and pointed in front of the boy. Wood grew out of Fugetsu hand. It then took form of Fugetsu. Fugetsu smiled proudly.

"My wood clone jutsu!! Thats my first time using it on a mission. They have abilities I dont. There more durable then shadow clones meaning they can take hits. I can absorb its knowledge by making hand contact. And most importantly it can meld with the ground and the trees!! Meaning that it can quickly contact me if anything bad happens!!!"

Fugetsu said extremely proud. He then started walking the direction of the path filled with fluff. And the wood clone was told to follow the Nara. As Fugetsu walked he noticed something weird. The fluff was heading towards a river? Fugetsu stared all the way down. Yep a river. But why would they!

"Holy shit. The nara was right they probably did split up! I think there trying to drown the girl!!! Meaning the Nara kid would be going to the hideout where the boy is!"

And with that Fugetsu began to running as fast as he can towards the river. He heard a scream! He then activated his body flicker jutsu. He no time he actually arrived by th river. He seen the girl. She was in the river. She was splashing her arms. She was not trying to hold her arms. And the current was taking her towards a waterfall!!! As Fugetsu was about to save use chakara to walk on water and save the girl something hit him on the back. This made Fugetsu stagger forwards a little. He turned to see a guy holding a baseball bat. He looked like a total gang wanna be newb. His feet were shaking even though his face was confident.

"You wanna play!!! Lets play!!!"

Fugetsu spoke in anger intending to end this close. He had to save the girl but. He could not use a other clone as they do take up a good amount of chakara. What to do!!! Fugetsu then had an idea. He made a few hand seals.

"Plant hold Justu!!!"

Vines and flowers rose from the ground. Fugetsu made them go to the direction of the girl. They quickly wrapped around the girl. She was stuck in place in water. But soon the strong flow of water would cause so much pressure that the vines and flowers will snap. Suddenly Fugetsu was punched by that guy.

"Don't think I forgot about you!!!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

The boy had felt his body being held by another. It felt like someone was trying to help him survive. His life had almost ended from his eyes before him but he was instantly pulled away by someone else from his grave. "Ayumi, Hyuubato, anyone! I need some help over here!" A girl's voice could be heard but he could not recognize whos it was. Who was Ayumi? Who was Hyuubato? But it didn't matter to him anymore. He was going to die anyways.

Slowly opening his eyes just a bit, he saw a girl around his own age. "Don't worry guy I'll make sure you'll pull through this." Noctis gasped for a bit of air before closing his eyes again. 


"_Who.. are.. you?..._"

His eyes closed again and his body and mind fell unconscious. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​











Noctis opened his eyes and found himself somewhere unusual. Somewhere that shouldn't even exist. Light had surrounded Noctis and only light. There was no sign of land or civilization. Noctis then noticed a pink haired woman, with two long pigtails long enough to reach her legs, sitting ontop of an altar reading a book. She was wearing a pink dress that looked like it belonged in some kind of fairy tale and had a huge flower blossom on top of her head. 



"_Excuse me... But where am I?_"

The Prince approached the woman on top of the altar and looked conspicuously at her. She lowered her book to get a clear vision of who was talking to her. She looked like she was expecting him to come sooner.

"_Its been a while since I had a visitor. I thought I would never meet another person again._"

A relieving smile was brought onto her face but Noctis was still confused. She rarely had visitors so she's the only one here than anyone else. Noctis knew he wasn't on Earth anymore. He thought about the last thing he did and remembered that he fell onto the ground weak and helpless. 

"_Wait a minute, Am I in heaven?_" 

The woman nodded and closed her book shut. She had floated down from the altar and softly grabbed his hand. She had a surprising look on her face when she let go of his hand. 

'_So you are prophecy child that he once foretold. I'm so glad to meet you! Where you are is a special place to keep what is left of him to remember. And you will use his memories to save the upcoming fate of your world._" 

Prophecy Child? Upcoming fate? What did she exactly mean? Noctis could not think of anything relevant about what she said to his situation. The boy sighed and tried to stay relaxed.

"_So who is this he? And what is this fate?_"

The woman turned around to float back up to her alter. 

"_You will learn all of this soon enough. I believe in you. I just wanted to meet with you till then.
Now I think it's time for you to go back and wait._"


"_Wait, you didn't answer my question!_"

Noctis reached his arm out for her as she was vanishing in the light.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
The boy still confused suddenly burst his eyes open in real life to see a familiar face from before. It was the girls face Noctis glimpsed only for a second but he could clearly remember her face now. He attempted to get up realizing the pain immediately surged through his left arm's wound.

"_Aughhh! My arm..._" 

He remembered that his left arm was still wounded from the fight with that psychotic red haired boy. He realized his situation, that the girl in front of him had saved him from death. Noctis felt a bit embarrassed being helped by others including her. Even so, he looked at the girl who is with him and asked, with a expressionless face.

"_Why did you save me...._"

Noctis looked down avoiding to look at her. But then he remembered about where he was before he opened his eyes. "_Was that all a dream?_" He muttered to himself.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]*

He was ultimately bewildered, who was this woman? He wouldn't be surprised if she had been part of the enemies group though. With chakra as dense and nasty as that he wouldn't be surprised that she could pull something like that attack off. Which brought up another point, if she could do such a feet, then what's to stop her from killing either of them right now? He quickly looked back towards Melody which seemed even more disgusted with this woman's chakra that he had been. She almost buckled to her knees in fear of this women. He shot a look back at the women as he yelled:

"Who the hell are you anyways?!"​
She, in response, simply laughed, closing her eyes in the process. After a few seconds the laughter had calmed down, and she relaxed. Opening her eyes again she gazed down towards Seigrein and Melody, as she explained:

"Speaking to me like you have any authority to? I am completely appalled. However seeing as both of you are about to die I might as well. My name is Thalia, Thalia Uchiha; and I am glad to meet your death sentence, you unlucky humans."​
Seigrein's fists tightened as she said _"both of you are about to die"_. He knew Melody probably wasn't a great fighter, so she had to get out of here as fast as she could. He would try to buy as much time as possible, but he wouldn't allow her to die because he forced her to go with him. If she were to die here it'd be all his fault, and he wouldn't be able to live with himself if that were the case.

"Well, I'll allow you to speak now. I'd like you to present your names to me before I start my slaughtering."​
Seigrein took a deep breath. He couldn't believe he was about to follow her commands, but at the moment he had no choice. If he impressed her enough she _may _let Melody and him live, but at the moment those chances didn't look so good.

"My name, you ask? My name is Seigrein Senju, and as you should know by now I come from the Senju clan. This here beside me is Melody Fukyuu, she's a girl that was in dire help and I rescued her. That's all there is to it."​
Seigrein finished confidently. Thalia found this only amusing though as she started to laugh once more. Thalia, stopping herself, focused and stared at Seigrein. If one were to look at her it would seem as if she were debating something with herself, and both sides had equal arguments. After a few seconds she finally spoke:

"The Jinchuriki of the Sanbi, The Demon Turtle, Seigrein Senju...It sure has been a while since I've seen you."​
With that remark Seigrein's eyes widened. This woman had known him before hand? He didn't remember her at all. Who in the world was she and what did she have to do with him?

"It's sort of ironic, that Old Man Azuma would trust such an important mission to you. Speaking of which, how is Old Man Azuma, can I assume he's in good health?"​
Seigrein's fists tightened up as he finally yelled out:

"Who the hell are you!?"

"Do you really not remember me? That is quite a shame unfortunately. Although maybe it's best you didn't, so you can go all out against me in this next battle without being tied down by emotions."​
Melody clanged onto Seigrein, scared of what should happen.Seigrein, scared as well, spoke quietly to Melody:

"Melody...get away."

"But...I can't leave..."

"Just get away!"​
Seigrein had yelled at the top of his lungs. Melody slowly nodded as she ran back and hid behind a tree, peaking her head out from behind to watch. Seigrein looked up towards the tree Thalia had been sitting on, as she had some sort of amused smile on her face.

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]*

They waited a few minutes, and they seemed rather silent. It was as if the world had stopped spinning, waiting for a reply from the wounded man. The anticipation was almost to painful to bear, but finally his eyes fluttered open as he said:

 " uhh..yeah I know your expecting a thank you but that's just not my style. "​ 
Seigrein simply smiled as he started to say:

"I don't care about that, as long as you're getting better then that's all that matt--"

 " FUCKING DAMN IT!!!! "​
Was what Yuuki screamed out. Like Melody had thought, his wounds were no where near healed. All that they had accomplished was stopping the blood flow. However if he continued to act reckless like this the bandages may not even be enough. Melody quickly bent down towards the ground, as she said:

"Wait, you can't move. Your wounds aren't healed at all. All that's been accomplished is the stop of your blood flow. If you continue to move like that then the bandages won't be of any use at all, and your life at that point will be in grave danger!"​
Melody had said with concern. She normally wouldn't have bothered with someone like him, but seeing how Seigrein felt it was necessary to help this guy she decided it would be best to help him as well.

"I know it hurts, but we don't have a medic among us. For now we're going to have to wait, since we're far off from civilization. Just rest for now, we'll take care of you."​
Seigrein walked away slowly until he met another tree. Gripping the side of it he slowly collapsed to the ground, resting his feat. Moving his arm over his chest he said:

"Well, since it seems like we'll be here for a while we may as well do introductions. My name is Seigrein. If you're feeling up to talking then why not state yours?"​


----------



## Narancia (Jan 21, 2012)

Yuuki

" Yuuki....Yuuki of the Orochi Clan..."

His body was in more pain then he had felt in resent years. He looked at both of them still wondering what they wanted. He had many questions for them but decided to just lie there and look into the sky. 

The sky had seemed to be a mirror into the boundary. It showed all of the lands evil and good deeds in a blue haze of deceit. It had been the most beautiful thing to him especially the moon. The moon had and evil to it that was unparalleled even among the tailed beasts he had heard existed.

There was a mystery of how such power could just come into existence. Everything in the world has a reason and he wished to understand it all. His goal in life was to kill everything and torture anyone who got in his way.

He knew that he was soft at the moment still clinging on to his humanity because he wasn't strong enough to fight. That was made painfully obvious by his defeat by such a small child. It was and embarrassment to levels he had never felt before. 

His head ached as did his entire body for answers as to how he could become stronger. He was nothing but a mere garden snake wishing to prey upon a hawk. A suicidal and completely unethical way of going about the world.

He forgot what he was thinking about as the pain started to radiate up his body. And he had questions of his own that he wished to have answered.

" Who are you guys...And what reason would you have to save me....I can feel the little one didn't want to within her words....there too depressed. "

Since he was so akin to a snake he could feel heat even when it came from frustration. As he slept he could feel heat radiating from a smaller source and from the two before him she was the smaller of the two.


----------



## Laix (Jan 21, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE PRINCESS AND THE JESTER*

Hikari performed some creepy acrobatic move that was so fancy it caught Shell off guard. The Jester smashed the heels of her feet into Shell's stomach, launching her like a spinning rocket straight into a weak tree. 












​"Okay, fair enough," Shell began as she slowly stood up, picking up her sword wedged in the ground like the legend of Excalibur. "You got a lucky hit on me. But that's not the end of a battle."

Her words were strong considering fresh warm blood was trickling down from her mouth while Hikari only had the odd scratch and bruise. This however was the moment where Shell wouldn't treat this as a skirmish between 'friends'. Firstly they weren't even friends, and secondly Hikari seemed to be taking this seriously in her own way.

It was about time Shell did the same.

"_Reginae supra, benedicat mihi amorem..._" As The Princess uttered these words, she swiped a tad of blood from her mouth and swiped it across Calbiur. A seal formed around the sword, glowing a purple that was made up of many different shades. The darkest of royal purples to the electric purple seen above casions. A magnificent aura and the sounds of Angels singing with a choir spun around Shell, splashing into her with a faint light. The seal dissapeared with the blood, leaving just Shell Regnum with the most confident smile on her face.

Afterall, she had the blessing of the Queen now.

"Alright bitch!" Shell growled, slashing the tree next to her into the air with a single hand around Calibur. "Let's see what you're made of!" With that last taunt, Regnum batted the tree at Hikari!

- - - - - - - - - -​
*Shell LT*
MISSION l *NATURE'S CALL*

Shell let out a sigh before walking in first, her sword hitched over her sword.

"Grow a pair of fucking balls," she commented as she strolled into the surprisingly lit cave. There were torches hooked in the cave burning bright with fire. It was just another sign that someone was here.

"Well you coming or what?" She yelled out to Yuuki behind her.


----------



## River Song (Jan 21, 2012)

*Hikari*

She burst in to a fit of giggles as she watched Shell fly across the clearing, ?oops, was that to hard Sammie, I didn?t mean to hurt you...Except I did.? she giggle brushing her hair out of her face, her pigtails had fallen out during that confrontation.

_"Reginae supra, benedicat mihi amorem..." _

Great, she had gone insane. Sighing she called out to Shell ?You know, muttering Gibberish won?t help you? she said in a sing song voice. Walking across to Shell, Hikari smiled she liked the girl and now that she had calmed down from her episode she decided it would be best not to kill her.

?Your quite lucky that I?m in a good mood because I could kill you, but I feel that would be a waste, you?re too much like me to kill.?She was in the middle of the clearing now, she was inspecting her shoes, noting the blood on them, looking up at Shell. 

?Alright bitch, Let's see what you're made of!" 

Hikari looked up to see Shell raising her sword. Hikari watched in exasperation, why wouldn?t the girl just give up! Her bored look changed to one of terror when she saw the tree coming, she dodged to the side but she just wasn?t fast enough.

*CRASH!!*

The tree smashed of Hikari?s leg, forcing Hikari to elicit a yelp of pain. She had let her guard down and she had paid for it ?I thought this was a bloody sparring march? she yelled clutching her damaged leg, She could see bruises begin to develop and was almost sure she had sprained her ankle.

She dragged herself up on a nearby tree shooting a death glare at Shell. Sighing she leaned back before performing a handstand ?All those years in the circus wasn?t for nothing.? She said as she walked on her hands to Shell. 

?I'm not fighting competently anytime soon so I guess you win.? she said flipping around to sit on he ground


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 21, 2012)

Moro said:
			
		

> "Sorry for destrubing you, how are you feeling today?"



*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue waved for Moro to come inside before turning to look out of the window once more. He silently hoped that everything back at Kurokasa village was still ok. If their allies were affected then that would leave Kurokasa as the main defensive military in the valley. Makaan would have a lot on his plate.

_I wonder if that item arrived...?_

"I'm ok I think... not great... but I should be able to do some light work. It sounds like the people are already busy downstairs. What do they need for us to do?"

Nue didn't have any preference since his mind was elsewhere anyway. From the way Moro had described the people of the town they were staying in, they seemed to have some special bond with animals. That wasn't particularly something Nue knew about, but he figured he would give it a try anyway, if just because it would let him do something other than dwell on Shiba's report.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 21, 2012)

Yuuki
_Liquid Time_

The girls questioning of Yuuki's manhood had made him chuckle a bit. She was starting to lay on a nerve he had previously let lay dormant. He pointed into the cave and almost laughed at what appeared.

It was something of a skeleton it seemed to drop off some gross liquid and splattered a few feet in between them. After it began to exude some sort of liquid it died just as suddenly as it appeared. 

" See I didn't want to get my clothes mess up again. Now I'll come in and join you and keep the smart ass remarks to yourself our I'll bite that tongue you've got clean off. " "

His inhuman eyes made a sudden appearance as he smirked before tilting his head so they couldn't be shown. he walked in but his shadow seemed to slither within the caves well lit walls. It blended and turned almost perfectly as he walked past the girl known only as shell. 

" We should go or do you not have the eggs for it. Kekeke "


----------



## Chronos (Jan 21, 2012)

*Ryoji, Celsius, Mao and Kokonoe*
ARC​
"Mao..." 

The words coursed through the lips of Celsius with a distasteful tone. Ryoji's mien was forced to keep composure, calm and collected so that his heart wouldn't give in to this arrhythmia, yet he could feel the beats of his heart race uncontrollably, with fear crawling through his spine with a chill, the sensation of death would once again freeze his feet in place. He could feel his heart weakening him, yet another sensation over powered his fear... one of anger and hater, a deep clenching, burning desire to kill these man over powered his though, yet he knew that his power was even less than before. He glared at Mao intensely with eyes like the roaring tiger. Of a hunter about to latch his prey, the moment Moa noticed some type of hidden conviction within the eyes of both Ryoji and Celsius, his lips formed a frown.

"Disgusting."

"Celsius, prepare to attack from all sides. Try to keep him at bay while I use my arrows in attempt to pierce that throat of his."

"Got it. Ryoji remember not to strain yourself to much. Your heart is not in the best of condition, remember one hit to the chest an it's over."

"I know. Celsius, prepare yourself."

Ryoji formed another arrow in his hand, and jumped back wards a few meters away. His arrow started to grow larger, and wider chakara was being poured with this set arrow to make it stronger. Ryoji's most powerful technique so far... A custom jutsu created by him.

"Really? You came here to fight? Hehehee... I guess your as tenacious as those disgusting insects... You know which one, saying such words with my own mouth would be a waste of breath. Right now you're not even worth insulting, but I'm a kind young scientist. SO I'll accommodate you. Kyahahahaha!!!"

"Stop yapping like an idiot. If you haven't noticed this kid isn't even half of what he was before. Right now he's suffering from a chronic condition called Arrhythmia. He couldn't even try and fight even if he wanted to."

A female like cat being came from behind Mao holding a lollipop between her finger with a mien that demonstrated boredom, her sights were more fixated on the young man who stood in the very distance holding a bow and a large arrow that was pointed towards them.

"You're as annoying as these little asshole right here. Why the hell did you come here anyway? I thought I told you to investigate the eye. Seriously you're about as annoying as that little piece of crap standing there, yeah that summoning little-"

"Shut up already!!!"

Celsius who's head was boiling with an uncontrolled anger yelled at the top of her lungs with a large fury that burned in her eyes, kicking the floor beneath her with enough power to slightly crack the earth she rushed powerfully towards Mao, Mao eyes were brought towards Celsius who was centimeters away from his face, her fist about to clash with his face. He smirked, as he crossed his arms and invited the hit.

*-BANG!!- *

The hit had managed to collide with Mao's cheek however he did not move from the stop. His flesh pushed towards his bone, yet unwavering. Standing in the same spot he stood before, as if he was stung by a mosquito he mien stood firm. As his eyes slowly moved towards Celsius until they met.

"How rude-"

*-BANG!!-*

Celsius did not stop, before he could continued she swung her other hand and  smashed it to the other side of his cheek. Once again inviting the hit once it collided with his cheek he quickly shrugged her hand away, staggering her slightly, pulling his fist strongly behind his head, he swung it and smashed Celsius stomach the fist held a lot of power behind it. Celsius breath was taken away the moment it made contact with her flesh. Her body was send hurling backwards, smashing a few times in the ground until she managed to regain balance. 

"Celsius!!!"

Ryoji freed his arrow, shooting it towards Mao's direction. Moa noticed this as it's speed increased as it came closer and closer. His eyes flinched as he did not expect this, his hand clapped together as he smirked, he rushed towards the in coming arrow, as it neared, closer and closer and closer.... he awaited...

"Now..." 

He kicked the earth beneath his feet, lifting himself into the air dodging the incoming arrow as it hurled towards Kokonoe. Kokonoe still unwavering just stood calmly as the arrow neared her. The moment the arrow was close enough to hit her, in her eyes she saw that arrow come slowly.    

The arrow only a few centimeters away from piercing her between her eyes, soon started to burn- ignite in flames and disappear. The flame coursed slowly from the tip through the icy shaft until the end. Her bored expression still clearly plastered on her mien as she sucked on her lollipop without a slight amount of interest.

"You idiot... You actually planned to kill me with that..."

The words were directed at Moa. Who continued to rushed towards Ryoji.

"Celsius, are you okay!? I'll be taking him head on now!"

"Ryoji! Don't your condition is still-"

Without a second of though Mao had pierced a needle through his neck. Ever so gently though a serum entered Ryoji's body. His heart was now... subtle. No longer could he feel the quenching pain, but that was replaced with a knee to the gut.

"Consider this a gift. I deleted whatever weak illness caused you to lose so much of your strength. Yeah, Kokonoe told me, she knows a lot you know, even that you were coming. She was your spy, I can't let my property die, not just yet anyway."

He held his collar and threw his towards Celsius who held him the moment he got close enough... Panting he said.

"He... actually healed me. But this fight is far from over... I will not go until he's dead. Celsius are you alright?"

"Fine.That his will not stop me."

"Good."

"Let's the test, begin."


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2012)

Yomi
*-For My Father-*

Yomi didn't know what to do with her father, the face of pure disgust wretched across his face made her heart twinge a bit. And she hated this face that he was wearing, so she grabbed his huge hand with her tiny one causing him to look a her for a minute. Yomi blushed, this was her first time touching him as her father, maybe even her first time even touching a man. But still at this point that was the very last thing in her head, she wanted to erase all his worries for the future.

"I won't be like that..." Yomi said, "I won't be pursued with power, there nothing I need but to make you happy. Your my father and all the others doesn't matter, if you say anything I will follow you without anything question. There nothing I want more than to make you proud."

Yomi shook her head, "Even when you die, I will carry on your teachings and make this clan greater than you ever imagined...."

Yorinbu smiled warmly at her, "You know it won't be easy, I'll train you day in and day out, because you have no fighting skills and you won't have much free time because you will be studying...And sometimes you will be placed in positions where power is the only way to express yourself."

Yomi shook her head, "If it was easy I would think you are crazy..."

Yorinbu laughed causing Yomi to jump a bit, but she only watched as the man laugh almost shook the world. It made her warm up and grab his arm and began to laugh with him, it was in human nature to repeat some actions another human does. So she laughed too, she knew that this was beginning of her new family....

And she was going to try her hardest on doing the best for him....

Not noticing the person who was behind the tree smiling at the recent progession...


----------



## Kenju (Jan 21, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Help Mission_​

"Thanks. By the way, try not to kill any of them, our client did say that they were related."

With that being said, he let the eager ninja go. He wasn't sure if the boy had heard but there was no use trying to stop him now. He only hoped that he would at least think things through. Watching him finally leave his view of sight, Akise turned his head to the side and nodded his head to the clone that had been left behind with him. It was sign to move forward and place some trust in his partner. 

He placed any doubts he had in the back of him mind and took off. The clone that supposedly was made of wood but disguised as flesh was close behind. He followed the dirt path that left a track of steps and a trail of crushed dirt road that looks as if someone had been dragged. It was of course the way to the hideout that one of the kidnapped individuals should be at. 

From what their client spoke of, their enemies were a small family of shinobi that wanted one of their regular family members to join at any cost. Taking that into account, their security shouldn't be too beef. He decided to tak caution any way, turning a bit to the east, using a different route but it would still lead to the same location. If the path they were using was also used by the kidnappers then the small amount of security that they probably did have was up ahead. It wasn't hard to figure out, any person with decent enough brains would avoid an obvious action like that.

With a time of about five minutes, a wooden structure about 30 feet high is spotted. Keeping a distance of 100 feet away from the open area. Examining it from his own distance, he found there to several tents surrounding it. Wasn't much of a hideout actually, it seemed like more of a base. As he thought, there were men stationed in the front of the building and there were some roaming around the area.

This was a place of operation and one they lived and shared a small piece of land together. To him, the sight was a rather pitiful one that had to be resolved. His eyes looked around it while at the same time, his mind thought of a plan of action. Once that had been processed, Akise nodded to himself and turned towards the clone behind. A smirk of delight rose up on his face, feeling assured of what to do.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2012)

Yomi

Suzu watched as days passed, Yomi was becoming a Minamoto leader, and dedicating herself to the training and the studying of that fact. She was at first a horrible fighter but soon day by day she was getting better. Even when the training secession was over with her father, Yomi would go out to the training field despite the wounds her father gave her. Sometimes the girl would even find some member to train with, when asked why she would do that..

"It's to strengthen bonds silly." Yomi had told Suzu, "Even if I lose or they lose, its a new way to look at each other, help the other grow..."

The girl was turning into a woman before Suzu eyes so fast she couldn't even believe that this was the same girl that came in with amnesia. She was too much now, she had the aura of a woman around those who was older. Yomi still couldn't talk to those around her age easily.

Suzu knew that the girl couldn't relate but that was the sacrifice that she made when she had put here foot down on becoming the clan leader. She sacrificed her right to be a child, but even though that was true it didn't seem she mind. Yomi moved on as if she enjoyed the time with her father and the studying came naturally to her..

Suzu wondered what was the girl like at her in old life....

"Ow! Suzu is everything okay?" Yomi asked as she looked up at the woman who was brushing her hair, "You look out of it..."

Suzu sighed as she undid the knot in Yomi hair causing the girl to wince...

"Nothing Milady..." Suzu said as she continued to brush the girl hair before the girl pulled away and turn around to her. 

"I know when you are lying now Suzu..." Yomi said as she turned around, "If you have a question Suzu, you out of all people will get an answer."

Suzu smiled at the girl before ushering the girl to turn around in the chair again so the woman could finish brushing the girl hair. 

"Yomi do you remember anything about your past yet?" Suzu asked the girl

".... I remembered a little..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 21, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Thar is old news and already happen in the past. New information occured and so many betray each other when new events happen. They probly go to the other side to see what new bargin they can get through the war that would see to only helping themselves and betray them again, it is a circle that is not broken."  

The wolves looked at Tenshi as she wanted to pet them, they had no problem with it. The silver wolf came up to her and sat next to Tenshi. To him go ahead and pet me a good scratch behind my ears is good enough for me. The other wolves looked at Moro as they whined to be nice and don't be shy to tell her something about yourself. First of all tell Tenshi your name, she should atleast know that if you two are going to work with each other for a little while. Moro was thinking to herself as what to say to Tenshi, to not give away too much information about herself.

"I am different, I am blind. So what, I make the best of it and don't take pity from anyone who show it towards me. You could say most people in my clan should put me in a nut house for crazy people. Yes, I am a Uchiha with out no past to return to."

To Moro that out better than she expected as Tenshi turns down the whiskey, she was not afended by it at all. She did not trust people who talk and never shut up. She thought of Tenshi's offere to do several missions to gain some money. That was fine to Moro, It was not a good idea to tell Tenshi everything about herself and it was a better idea to keep quiet and be a mystery to Tenshi. To Moro anything could happen, even a right down fight between each other, it was better to advoid any more questions about herself.

"I don't mind sharing a room with you and protecting each other. Sure I will go on a couple of missions with you, if you don't mind splitting the money. If we are going to work with each other, my name is Moro."

Moro got up and went to get  key to one of the larger rooms for two people. One of the brown wolves picked up Moro's rucksack. She slide a door open and cock a ear waiting for Tenshi to followed her to the room they be staying in. She got her rucksack from the wolf and swung it over her shoulder. The wolves shook out their fur and followed Moro as they looked back at Tenshi. The silver wolf rubbed against Moro as he was telling her she did well at being nice for once.

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro looked at Nue, as something was wrong set for the scars on his body, it was what was going on in the country and what would happen to his clan and village. She hope his village was too damage, her village was probly burnt down with a creater in the ground. She had to find out ways to not get invole withe war as it was effecting her as well. Her wolf looked at her to give her comfort and also don't forget that you are a freedom fighter and a fugitive.

"I think you could set up some decorations. That is not the only thing that has to be done. I don't want to strain yourself because of your tender skin. Let see we need to find the instruments and set them up. A few other things are Collect herbs, collect firewood and feed the cubs and pups that Tomo has. The last thing we have to cook somethng." 

She forgot to mention to Nue he had to wear a custume to festival. This is going to be intersting. She did not know what to wear, she was only going to wear the wolf pelt jacket she has. It was time to get going as she would do the heavy stuff as Nue could do the easy stuff. The silver wolf looked at Nue as Moro left the room. The silver wolf was thinking that he be feeding the pups and cubs that was the most easyest job ever. Moro left her wolf with Nue as she walked outside to start collecting firewood and herbs for the fire for tonight's festival.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2012)

*Yomi*

"You remembered something Yomi!" 

Suzu was excited and Yomi could tell, but in truth the young girl was indifferent to her past. She didn't want to know where she came from, she was home now, and if no one came after her. Whats the point of her caring of where she came from, Yomi gained a negative view of things from her past.  But when she remembered even a bit, that why it came naturally to her to drown her self with work.

It made her feel happy in her old life, it made her feel like she was actually doing something...

"Yomi, why did you just get silent?" Suzu asked, Yomi jumped a bit as she remembered the memory that came back so clearly to her...

"Sorry..." Yomi said before looking up at the woman, "I always worked in my past...Always that what got from it, the studying the using of my chakra. Every day in and out I always drown myself with work, never really did anything else."

Suzu looked down, "Never...?"

Yomi shook her head, "Not that I remember, I don't know if I had any real friend..."

Suzu looked at the girl for a minute and saw a flash of sadness in her eyes, what young girl didn't have friends? A love interest? A broken heart? Suzu stopped brushing the girl hair before taking the girl's hand and almost pulling her arms out of the socket! Yomi was wondering did she make the girl mad!

Soon Suzu did one good swing of the girl making her tumble outside, almost falling to the ground!

"You won't be welcomed back until you made at least one friend!" Suzu yelled at Yomi,  "A child you age shouldn't be without friends! A child your age should not be acting like an adult nor taking adult responsibilities!"

Yomi was almost in shock because this is the first time she was seen Suzu so upset, the timid young woman almost was furious like a tiger! It sent chills up Yomi spine!

"Now leave!"

And with that Suzu slammed the door in her face!

"Wh-what?" was the only thing Yomi could even say at the whole thing but then she sighed, "Well...I guess I gotta go?"

Yomi didn't know what to do but it gave her more time  to relax, Yomi put her hands behind her head before wandering off into the forest. She pouted a bit, because of the way Suzu acted...

"What do you need friends for any way...?"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Aburame Ume*

Ume cautiously scanned the forest. Her head was still killing her after the fall she took, but she couldn't afford a lapse in concentration now. If there were more soldiers who were anything like these guys...



			
				Fujin said:
			
		

> ?Quite a performance you have just put.? Fūjin clapped slowly while walking to the girl. He was honestly impressed. But the girl seemed to want a fight with him. He chuckled for a second: ?Don?t kid yourself and put that thing away.? He said referring to the pike that the girl was wielding.



Suddenly, she heard applause, something which confused her since it was the last thing she expected. A young man came sauntering out of the tree line offering his congratulations. Ume's eyes narrowed for a moment before she tightened her grip on the pike.

_Just stay away..._




> ?If you do want to fight me, your only chance is by using the bugs of yours.? He looked at the men being consumed by bugs behind the girl. A huge insincere smile appeared on his face. ?But what can you really do with those tiny powerless bugs, when the winds are against you?? He asked ironically as he clenched his fist together with the butterfly inside, making it look like he squashed it.




Her dark eyes continued to cautiously observe the newcomer's bizarre passive-aggressive monologue. He clearly didn't know anything about Aburame. She grimaced for a moment as he seemed to squash a passing butterfly for no apparent reason, but she kept her grip on the pike firm. As he spoke, her eyes flitted from side to side, checking the routes out of the massive impact crater and checking to see who this stranger might be traveling with. Considering the psychotic person that Ume had run into just days before, she had had quite enough of strangers in this country.




> But after a second or two of uncomfortable silence, he laughed? ?Relax, I?m just kidding.? He unclenched his fist and the butterfly flew away high to the sky. ?I'm not enemy, I come in peace. And it seems help would be good for you.? A fake smile appeared all over his face as he offered his hand to the girl.




"That's nice", Ume shot back, "but I have a better idea. Why don't you stay the hell over there where I can see you." She punctuated her sentence by giving the pike a shake. Whoever this person was, he was way too casual and jovial for someone in the middle of a war zone. The soldiers behind her finally stopped twitching as the last of their chakra was consumed. The swarm of bugs rose from them like two little clouds which circled in the air for a little before diving into Ume's sleeves and in under her hood, disappearing into her hair.

Ume adjusted her grip on the pike slightly before backing away along the debris furrow she was in. "You can loot the bodies if you like", she motioned with a nod of her head at the fallen soldiers. "I don't care about that, I'm just passing through."


----------



## Laix (Jan 21, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
*FRIENDS*

Alone on this path, Cael walks through the thick forest in the middle of somewhere. He remembers seeing a hotel on his way down here bearing the symbol of the Senju Clan, meaning he wasn't too far from their territory. Cael wanders along this path alone for the simple reason that he has nobody to accompany him. He's never had many friends, especially close ones like 'Best Friends' as people call them. It was a term that had never left Cael's lips. It was something he'd never gotten the chance to call anybody by.

"_Friends... Who needs them?_"

- - - - - - -
​
*Shell*
*THE PRINCESS AND THE JESTER*

Aww, was the little Jester giving up after just one hit? The amazing thirty seconds it took to convince the girl to surrender after Shell stopped pulling her punches amazing. She really was just that damn cool.

"Don't poke the bee's nest then!" She taunted, flipping Calibur around her hand and slipping it into the holster on her back. "You was doing your best stuff, so I did mine."

Shell flashed Hikari a smug grin, walking towards her with her hands tight around her back and bent slightly forward. 

"Did that hurt little circus jester?" She asked in a childish mocking tone before breaking into a short fit of laughter. "You're a good opponent. The first to test me in a while."

"I hope to spar again when we're a little stronger, Jester~"

- - - - - - -

*Shell LT*
MISSION l *NATURE'S CALL

*Shell couldn't help but roll her eyes at the boy's comments. She didn't even bother replying as they soon came to a large clearing in the cave. It was lit with the same torches in the cave, with a giant statue in the middle that represented some sort of goddess. It was cracked and damaged, and seemed to be leaking blood from it's mouth.

"Hmm, dead end?" She wonders aloud as she approaches the statue, stroking the marble it's made from. But something isn't right. Why are all the torches lit if this is a dead end? Natural fire dies eventually, especially with this being an open cave with a gentle breeze. It must have some sort of chakra within it.

"There you are..." Shell whisks out Calibur in an instant, gripping it tight with both her hands to support it's weight. 
"You got that right."

Regnum's eyes dart to the left where the voice came from, only to see a kunai with an explosive tag attached fly straight towards her. Shell is quick to raise her sword to deflect the minor attack.

*BOOOM!!*

The smoke clouding the room soon dissapears to reveal Shell - and Shell. Yes, two Shell's. Identical appearances. Idential weapons. Both held Calibur in their right hands, and both were horrified at the appearance of eachother - of course in the style of Shell, not a screaming princess.

"Oh for fuck's sake... The changeling's pulling it's shit again," The Shell on the left rolls her eyes, glancing over to Yuuki. 
"This should be fairly obvious now Yuuki! Just hit the bitch next to me! Come on, don't fall for this!" The second Shell pleaded with Yuuki, while the other was horrified at what she was saying.
"Are you serious!? Don't fall for that!"
"I'll slit your damn throat right now!"
"Fuck you!"

​


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2012)

*Yomi*

Yomi was wondering around, her feet just dragging, knowing that Suzu was going to keep her outside until she made at least one friend. She thought for a moment and hoped that she could sneak in later on tonight without Suzu finding out. Yomi looked down at the ground before questioning what is the point of friendship...

That made her question did she had any when she was younger, someone special to her? The aching feeling in her heart made her think of the dead woman she was under, her arms wrapped around Yomi as if she wanted to protect her.

It made Yomi shiver that she still couldn't remember the woman who had probably sacrificed herself for the young girl.

"Damn so many questions!" Yomi said as she began to mess up her hair, "Why are none of them being answered!"

But do you really want to know those answers...?

Yomi stopped for a minute as she thought about it, would it change her if she remembered? Would she throw away the life that Yornibu, her father gave her? Yomi look down at the ground again, why was these thoughts running in her head at all? Was her past that bad that even she deep down didn't want to know?

"Friends...Who needs them?"

The voice of Yomi own opinion made her look up to see a boy, the opposite sex still kind of made Yomi shiver, it was something about them that was just not right, but Suzu had calmed her nerves telling her it was just an natural reaction to those who were different from her. Or the fact she could had bad history with men...

Yomi highly doubt it...

"Friends can be a high assit in battle and in life..."Yomi answered him, she was still pretty far away but the simple fact that she said that made her blush, "Its very important to everyone to develop a certain type of bond..."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*


Shirasu indifferently looked on as the stabbed girl seemed overcome by her wound. Nearby, one of the lord's house staff seemed to be hysterical.

_Hmm, I guess the Boss is punishing one of his servants that stepped out of line..._

While the act in itself would have seemed excessive by any measure, Shirasu had no yard stick or measure of experience that would tell him that Yorinbu were capable of anything less. Looking down from the low rooftop, there didn't seem to be much outcry or surprise from the rest of the onlookers either. Shirasu's mouth arched into a characteristic upside-down 'V'. It was often something he did when he saw an event he found interesting, but had no feelings or opinion about. He began looking for a way down when suddenly the girl in the duel shouted loudly such that everyone could hear.

"Che, just give up..." Shirasu muttered. However, to his shock and that of everyone else, the girl began fighting back with the holy relic, the sword revered by the clan.

_Oi, oi, oi_

The crowd looked on in stunned silence which lasted even after the duel had spectacularly ended. What had transpired scarcely made sense, but what it ultimately meant was bone-chillingly clear to everyone in attendance. News would likely spread like wildfire.

"Looks like we have a new Waka..." Shirasu smirked.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 21, 2012)

Yuuki
_Liquid Time_

The sight before him could be described as horrifying. He had hated the girl before but now there were two of them. His face was one of pseudo-confusion faking as if he had even the slightest hint of concern towards shell. 

His hand was placed forward as if pressing and invisible wall before he reflexively released his chakra.

" Ouroboros "

A flash came of green then a pulsing chain seemed to appear from as if another dimension. It relentlessly struck out forward into both of the shells not attacking but circling them both. As it came to a stop it levitated in mid-air around both the replica and the original.

 A sly thought had entered his mind if he attacked them both he would either find the real girl or kill them both. It mattered not within his mind what happened as long as the mission was finished.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Melody peaked over from behind her tree as the air around Thalia and Seigrein became tense.

"There is something I need to ask you though, have you taken control of the Sanbi yet?"​
Seigrein had no idea what the hell she was taking about. She had mentioned this Sanbi thing before, but he still didn't know what a _"Sanbi" _was. What could this mean, had she just been messing with his head?

"What are you talking about? You're making no sense. What is a _'Sanbi'_? If you're going to try to mess with my mind you're going to have to try something that would make sense!"​
Thalia couldn't help but laughing; most of the things this kid had said was hilarious. She quickly stopped herself, as she felt a need to explain to this kid just exactly what has happened his entire life.

"Really, you haven't even been told about it? I'm sure you've noticed though, some other presence, living inside you. One that is pure and complete evil."​
Seigrien's eyes closed for a second, as his hand went over his stomach. Now thinking about it he had been given chakra a few times when in trouble, from some sort of demonic voice in his head. But he thought it had been his conscious, his dark conscious talking to him, while he used some strange chakra reserves. Was there really another being living inside of him?

"I don't understand, why is such a thing inside my body?! It doesn't make any sense as to why I only have it if that's true!"

"Really now, you think that I'm bluffing? You have a demon living deep inside of you. It was contained inside of you since the day you were born. They couldn't let something like that roam free, so they put it inside a human child. You can deny this all you want, you know it's true."​
Seigrein's mouth clamped shut, unable to speak at all. Was this really true? If it had been was this why everyone seemed to hate him? Could Azuma and Fugetsu be the only ones which could rise above that hate? Why, he hadn't done anything! It wasn't his fault that _others _sealed this demon inside of him! He isn't this demon, he's his own person! He stopped himself from allowing tears to come from his eyes, he had to act strong, he was about to battle.

"You...you seem to know a lot about me and the Senju Clan. Once I beat you I'm going to put a stop to your plans and make you tell me everything I want to know!"

"You don't seem to notice do you, the vast difference between our strength. Even if I were to do something like this..."​
Seigrein watched intently, putting his guard up, as her wrist flicked. The next thing he had noticed was that she wasn't there any longer. Standing behind him she commented:

"I could have easily cut you head off from that distance. Although things would be to easy if I went for the killing blow at the beginning."​
Seigrien quickly turned to punch her for her mockery, but as he went through with his punch he had noticed nothing was there. Instead, he got a fist landing in his own face, not the other way around. With that single blow he was sent flying backwards into a tree.

"Please, if you want to be able to defeat me you need to at least be able to catch me. If you can't manage to do event that then there's no hope for you at all."​
Seigrein slowly picked himself up. It felt as if she shattered his entire cheek bone. Holding his hand up to his face he observed her. She said her last name was Uchiha earlier, does that mean she had the Sharingan like all the others? But if she hadn't even activated it yet, was she trying to show that she could beat him without even using it? Plus, she had relations with Azuma in the past, could she also be from the Senju clan? Could she have wood release as well? Plus that ice blade she had thrown earlier...Could she really be from three different clans? Just what exactly were her powers?

*[Seigrien Senju/LT]*

 " Yuuki....Yuuki of the Orochi Clan..."​ 
Was what the boy finally answered with. The name, well clan name in particular, Seigrein thought that he had heard it at one point. However he couldn't exactly figure out where he had. Disappointing, maybe it could have told as to how this guy ended up here, along with the bad shape he was in.
 
 " Who are you guys...And what reason would you have to save me....I can feel the little one didn't want to within her words....there too depressed. "​ 
"What are you talking about? You're injured, and you just expected us to leave you out here to die? You're completely crazy if you think that. Why wouldn't we help you in a time of need. But anyways..."​
Seigrein became quiet again, he wasn't sure how to answer his first question. Melody did though, so she spoke up, saying:

"We are no one really. We were sent her in hopes of completing a mission, but that failed and we were heading back for when we had found you. Also you mentioned about my words being too depressed, but that is a unfortunate and false fact. At the moment I'm rather happy, as no one has died, there's nothing more and nothing less towards that."​
Seigrein just smiled at the injured boy as he expressed:

"So don't worry, as I've said, just lay there and rest until you're healed. We'll stay as long as needed to make sure you aren't injured further."

Seigrien was unsure of what else he should go ahead and say. He was extremely unfamiliar with talking to complete and utter strangers. Then again, maybe this guy shouldn't even be talking, he probably needed more rest than Seigrein at this point. But he wondered, what made this guy so suspicious of them; was he like this with everyone, or was it just because they were strangers that randomly came to help him? Regardless he saw the best cause of action as helping this man.​ 
​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 21, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju Help Mission

Fugetsu had to act quick. Soon the vines and flowers would break and then the girl would be pulled by the water currents. As the man throw a other kick Fugetsu quickly grabbed his leg. He then tossed the man in the river. 

"That is right don't mess with the best!!!"

Fugetsu yelled out in a cocky cheerful voice and doing a victory pose. He then came to realization. The girl!!! As Fugetsu turned around to go see the girl current condition he noticed something bad!! The man was holding on his leg to make sure the water currents did not take him to the water fall! Fugetsu seen the vines and flowers and they were ready to snap. Fugetsu had to think fast.

"Fuck it!!!"

Fugetsu quickly jumped on top of the water using chakara on his feet. He walked to the girl and grabbed her hand. He then used a kunai to slash the vines and plants. But the man was still holding on the girl feet. Fugetsu got mad.

"Let her go!!!!"

Fugetsu yelled. He kicked the man in the face. It looked like it hurt as the man let go of the girl feet and used his hands to cover his face. Fugetsu sighed in relief. While holding the girl and standing on the water he looked down. But then the man was doing something. He used some kind of rope with a kunai connected to it and tossed it towards Fugetsu. It wrapped around Fugetsu feet. The man tugged it and Fugetsu was pulled. Him and the girl was falling down the 30 feet drop towards the water.

"Ahhhhhhhhhh! Hey this is kinda fun."


Mean while as the wood clone who was with the Nara seen the sight. He was not impressed. He thought the hideout would be much bigger and more fun to break in. He looked disappointed. He finally spoke to the Nara.

"Should I bust in there and kick there asses or do you want me to go and find the real me?"

The clone asked.


Tenshi Hyuga

As Tenshi seen the silver wolf go next to her she smiled. She then thought it was okay to pet it and she did. As she heard Moro words on Tenshi outdated information she held in a frown. As this was very true. The world was like that. But Tenshi wished it was not like that. She did not want to have a debate. Tenshi liked this girl. She was unique...different...in a good way.


As Tenshi heard about how this girl was different she smiled. Not because she found it funny but she smiled out of jealousy. As this girl did not care about what the world thinks of her. 

"You...must have had it hard.......I was different because my father......he married outside of the clan......and when I was born the clan found out....and he held off the people who were trying to kill me when I was just 1 day old and my mother. They knew I was different because of my white hair. Hyuga either have blue or brown hair. Anyway my father was killed. Me and my mother went into hiding. Until my uncle...who is now my new father found us.....he became the clan leader and he invited us back in....we are a happy family..but the people..they stare at me...thinking im weak because not all of my genes are Hyuga genes...or because I do not look like them but I have there eyes..."

Tenshi explained looking straight down to the ground. She had stopped petting the wolf. Every time she told this story she always wanted to......cry. But she could not. If she did that would mean the Hyuga clan would be right. She then sucked it up and stared at Moro. She stared at her with her white plain eyes.

She then noticed Moro getting up. Tenshi then did the same and followed Moro. And as did the wolves. As she walked she noticed the bar tender was looking at Moro backside. Tenshi then looked at the bartender who quickly turned away. Tenshi whispered in Moro ear.

"A...are all g..guys up north p..pigs?"


Tenshi asked stuttering as this was a weird all of a sudden question. As she seen the room which was big and had two beds. Tenshi was extremely tired and walked. She did not wanna be rude.

"You can choose either bed....anyway I have a scroll of some missions we can do tomorrow. I will tell you them and you pick the one you think you would rather do. Anyway...night." 

Tenshi said going on the bed that Moro did not choose.


----------



## Laix (Jan 21, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
*FRIENDS*

"Friends can be a high asset in battle and life..."

Cael looked up in surprise like a disturbed puppy as the voice rung through his ears. His eyes darted around nervously, trying to pinpoint the source of the voice. 

"It's very important for everyone to develop a certain type of bond..."

That's when he noticed her. It was a girl with a long face and discreet purple eyes that aren't noticed on the first glance. Her hair was a silky ebony black and flowed down to her fine waist. Cael gulped, swallowing more then the liquid in his mouth.

"Are you talking to me?" He asked, blinking his eyes in a blank stare. She didn't even need to reply as he asked a pointless question. Of course she was talking to him. She must've been walking nearby and heard him thinking aloud. 

"Friends huh? You seem to know a lot about them..."

- - - - - - -​
*Shell LT*
MISSION l *NATURE'S CALL

*"You pussy!"

The Shell on the left yelled out the insult with a look of disgust on her face. Yuuki, the supposed saviour in this situation, the one who would decide between life and death played a rather smart yet unexpected move. He summoned chains from some strange portal that circled around the two girls, threatening to strangle them.

"Yuuki! I be damned if you're annoyed about earlier! It's me already!" The one of the right tried to convince Yuuki to see reason, but this was just going round in circles.

"You fucking Changeling bitch! Do you have that much hate!?"
"Nice acting."
"..."

One of the Shell's snapped, reaching for Calibur from her holster and swinging it for the other, aiming for decapitation. The other was quick to block the attack, and soon the two were locked in a heavy sword fight. Metal clashing violently with eachother echoed through the cave as the girls danced across the room, moving from pillar to wall in their battle fueled by pure fustration. Soon one of them gained the upper-hand, smashing her sword on it's flat side into the face of the other, sending them rocketing for the stone ground. 

With the other taken down, Shell dropped down to the ground and approached Yuuki with her sword in her hand.

"You alright? Let's get going now, okay Yaaki?"


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2012)

*Yomi*

She laughed a bit at the boy, so shy, painful shy he acted, but she knew better. Many people hide behind mask, that is was one of the first things she learned when she was with her father. The first of her life lessons that he gave her, but she some how knew, a certain thought turned her on to it. Everyone can't be themselves, this world wouldn't allow such a thing to happen...

Because even though the boy in front of her was shy, he could be a mean fighter too...

"Of course who else, the trees make good company and all, but they rarely talk back to me." Yomi said, "And plus the animals around here are really nice and they will listen...But its hard to understand them when they want to communicate."

Yomi look down again, she had a way of talking a bit when she was nervous. It was a bad habit it seemed, she could go on forever about the knowledge of trees and the animals that populated the forest. And the people who use to come around, yet the bad thing about it she wouldn't shut up till someone told her too. That depressing thought made her sigh a bit...

When he asked her did she know anything about friendship, she quickly shook her head...

"Oh no, friendship isn't anything that I am use to." Yomi said, "But bonds are the same thing, I know everything I need to know about bonds. That is a true man's way of living forever..."

"By creating bonds with others he is forging his own path in life, making him immortal.." Yomi said, "Because in those bonds, he is remembered by everyone that he ever has a strong bond with...."

Yomi shook her head, "Sorry...I get a little talkative when I am nervous, never been around the opposite sex like this."

....

"Ah! Sorry you must have a name, its very rude of me to call you something like opposite sex!"


----------



## Laix (Jan 21, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
*FRIENDS*

"Ah! Sorry you must have a name, its very rude of me to call you something like opposite sex!"

Cael was tempted to shout out that he was the same, but that would just add to the awkward situation and make things nigh on unbearable. Either way, it came as a slight relief to him that she was just the same as him. Whenever he talked to a girl, any girl, he would get a strange feeling in his stomach and he would go light-headed. It made it worse when they looked as good as Yomi.

"O-Oh! Uh it's okay..." He smiled faintly, nodding slightly. "You know you sound like some sort of philosopher with all that talk. It confuses me really. I always thought friends were just people who would stab you in the back in the end."

His words trailed his mind to the thought of his father who was just as he described. Although officially closer than a friend, Cael liked this stranger many times more then he did his father. Since that encounter with Kyuujin, their relationship had crumbled like an old croissant. 

"But I guess one day, everyone will find someone who they have that special connection to, you know? Like, it's unbreakable in a way. You're just so close to this person that you don't stop thinking about them. Everyone says it's love... It's not. It's a bond."

Cael jumped a little, awaking from his slumber of eternal blabbering. He just realised how he'd been rambling on and instantly turned red in the face.

"I guess I've just rambled on too, eh?" He laughed, rubbing the back of his head with a flushed face.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2012)

*Yomi*

"I am no philosopher, just a person that likes to learn new things." Yomi said feeling very awkward especially with this distance between the two. She almost felt the need to turn around to run, but she took this as an advantage. She could tell Suzu that she met someone, that would be enough for Suzu to see that she tried...

"I'm so sorry for confusing you..." Yomi was on the wall, "Its just that I don't hang out with people that are my age so much, so I can come off bad...I mean not as badass...Or like a bad person...Just socially I don't have many qualities in that area."

Yomi stopped for a minute before laughing at herself, look what she was doing making an even deeper fool of herself. It made the girl almost was terrible! She wondered how her father was able to talk people? It almost made Yomi jealous a bit that she was so bad at communicating with those her age...

It was so bad that Suzu could see that and Yomi wouldn't be able to talk the new generation of leaders...

Yomi sighed as she realized what she was doing for her, but then she smiled...

She sat on a fallen tree bark, she could at least try to talk with the boy, nothing was wrong with that. 

"I don't think love is special." Yomi said, "Love is another way of saying an unbreakable bond, I would say that. But other than that, its something people fall in and out of in a daily basis...."

"And some doesn't even experince the feelings," Yomi said looking at the sky before turning to the boy...

"My name...Is Yomi Minamoto by the way. And I like your ramble."


----------



## Laix (Jan 21, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC*

Shell's not alone.

Actually, she's never been alone. At least not recently. Since a month or so ago, Shell's been accompanied by two companions known simply as Lessar and Skye. Of course, these aren't their real names. However, the group are forced to use nicknames to prevent detection from a particular clan that two of the group are related to.

"I think we have enough," Shell assumed as she slams the sack of ryo down on the round oak table they surround. Shell is standing at the front while a teenage boy leans back on his chair on the opposite side. A girl of a much younger age meanwhile sits on the edge of the table inbetween the two.

"Are you sure?" The long-haired girl sat on the table asks, taking the sack of coins and counting through it. After a moment or two, she snorts and breaks into a childish laughter. "_10,000 Ryo!?_ At least she's gaining a sense of humour now!"

A vein nearly bursts on the fustrated Shell's forehead as she snatches the bag of ryo back, keeping it close to her.

"Well maybe you should've all worked harder. I earned the largest share of money afterall!" She argued, giving a narrow-eye glare at the girl. "In fact Lessar, you probably earned the least!"

"I-It's only because of my age! People don't take me seriously!"

"Come on now," The male stops rocking on his chair to rest his arms on the table with a smug grin. "We all know it was me who earnt the most. I did a B-Rank afterall-"

"And only got 3,000 ryo for it? Yeah right Skye," Lessar scoffs, cupping her hand over her mouth in another fit of laughter,

"Let's just agree that we need to earn more money if we are going to work closer to our goal. 10,000 Ryo? That'll hardly cover the costs. Completing our goal is going to take time, so we're going to have to work at this slowly. Hell, to even complete our first secondary goal we need to raise more money," Shell gives her speech to the two. One listens with a bored expression while the other still hasn't wiped their grin off their face. Lessar lets out a short sigh before jumping off the table and walking over to the kitchen. She opens the fridge, standing out of the way so everyone can see; It's empty. Only a half-eaten pot of ramen and out-of-date milk remain, with the odd crumb of cheese.

"See? We can barely cover the costs of living and you want us to raise 50,000?" Lessar asks rhetorically, raising her eyebrow at Shell. 

"What about a group mission? If we did one together, we should get paid more altogether, right?" Skye suggests, stroking his chin as he contemplated their options. 

"You're so cute when you think~" Lessar purrs, swaying her hips to Skye who is far from interested.

"Don't even try that again. I could go to jail for even thinking about it you fool." 

"_Ergh... _Anyway, let's just go out and try earn some bloody cash already. First one back with more than 10,000 ryo gets the rest of the ramen, okay?" Shell doesn't even flash a smile as she grabs her things from behind and prepares to head out. Skye begins to do the same while Lessar shuts the fridge with a sarcastic grin.

"So poor we have to motivate ourselves to earn money with half-eaten ramen."​
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Cael Nasaki*
 *FRIENDS*

 As the girl sat down on a fallen tree branch, Cael could feel himself locked in a conversation with this stranger. It was a very weird conversation, as it felt more like two philosophers sharing their best quotes on friendship and love, yet they were just two teenagers experiencing these things for the first time.

She countered Cael's points, saying she doesn't feel love is special and is something different. Her opinion was similar to Cael's but much deeper. She felt it was 'something people fall in and out of on a daily basis'. The way she talked about these subjects... It was like she was an elderly woman who had experienced everything in life. Listening to her ramblings in that tone didn't get boring for him however.

" My name... Is Yomi Minamoto by the way. And I like your ramble."

A small smile formed on Cael's face that slowly grew in size. Finally it felt fresh. Finally it didn't feel like a stale conversation or a stale friendship. With this stranger, he already felt like he could tell her anything. She appeared almost as shy as him, and they had a lot in common. Being as shy as Cael Nasaki is however, he throws out any thoughts of friendship that cross his mind. Afterall, that might not be what she has in mind. He didn't want to jump the gun or anything.

"Cael Nasaki. Nice to meet you Yomi," He beamed as he approached her and sat down on the tree log with her. "Didn't think I'd meet someone to ramble with out here (!)"

​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 21, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro noticed that Tenshi fell asleep closer to the bathroom as she got the bed closer to the window. She got inher bed as her wolves joined her. Her wolves closed their eyes but their ears twitch as they picked up any sound that would not belonge to the quiet room. Moro pulled off her sunglasses and looked upward to the ceiling as she only saw darkness. She only heard the wind blow outside, that put her at ease, but something was bugging her in her mind that she could not go to sleep intill she thought about it for a few minutes or a hour or so.

_"Why would anyone be jeolous of her as she stab her eyes out, killed her mother and wanter her clan to be ruined in so many ways? Their was one more thing of every Uchiha after her for her eyes and a blood slaughter killing. I am maybe a liittle jeolous of someone who had a quiet life. Atleast Tenshi did not got mauled or raped by your mother's boyfriends. What a life to put her hands in her life to stab her eyes out. This is just depression, as how crappy my past was and who knows where my life is going. I just my life is when ice covers hell type of life or another unknow life that would help for nothing."_

She rolled on to her side, and felt to sleep as that headache trigger that demon side of herself. She was sleep as she was getting used to this side, she heard to pairs of footsteps and a sliding door. She got up at shewas not going to sleep as she smelled someone smelled from the bar and it was the bar keeper as well another person with him. She quickly slaughter the two guys, she was not in the mood to beat the crap out of the guys. Moro slide the door shut and went back to bed to get some sleep before the sun rise.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Target Acquired_

"Freaky baby, oh yeah
freaky baby
freaky baby, oh yeah
freaky baby

Let me cut you inside out
Til you say stop
Let me play with your body baby
Make you real hot
Let me do all the things you want me to do
Cuz tonight baby I wanna get freaky with you"​
The platinum haired youth wearing the masquerade mask sang out as he twiddled expertly with one of his butterfly knives, collapsing and opening it up with ease and skipping. He was singing a jolly tune with a rhythmic and bluesy. The boy had a beautiful and full vibrato that completely betrayed the depraved nature of the song’s contents. Zero was feeling in quite the good mood as he picked up a collection of beautiful butterfly knives having killed and robbed some unlucky bandit. He much preferred the knives to any other sort of weapon finding it one of the more personal weapons of choice. He didn’t like the idea of killing with a kunai or shuriken; it was distasteful to use a long-range weapon. The kill needed to be up close and personal so your face could be the last thing the victim saw.

The boy continued his merry manner skipping along into the forested area. He was starting to feel boredom set in as so far on his little excursion into the outside world he had only killed one person. Furthermore he hadn’t been able to get a nickname or come up with a catchphrase.

“Damn I need to find someone fun. I want someone strong, killing some two-bit hack robber was fun but it didn’t provide the thrill I need. It was kind of like the punch line of a joke, guy sees a clown and tries to rob him, and then the clown guts him like a fish. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!” Zero opined melancholically before bursting out in a fit of laughter at his “joke”. The forest he was entering into seemed to be at the northwest of the ninja clan territories. He was hoping he could run into some of the neighboring clan folk, oh what a potential treasure trove this place could be. But did he want to be sporting and hunt on his own or did he want to use his special eye? 

*Kukuku*

“That’s right. Kokonoe briefed me before I left. She said I had a very special eye that I could see negative energy around me. Maybe I can find someone just as nasty as I am. I have your permission? Gazooks, I just don’t know what I wanna do.” The boy was starting to get annoyed at himself for his own indecisiveness as he jumped up and down almost throwing a tantrum. Due to all the experiments that were run on him he could access his doujutsu on command at this point, but using it took some of the fun out of everything. People appeared slower, he could see their hate and separate the pretenders from the contenders. It felt like cheating almost…

*Kukuku*

“Fine you’re the Authority afterall. You know what’s best.” His iris began to swirl before it became a single dot that was red and black while his sclera began to take on a raven black tint with white fringes. This was his mutation, his gift, the Rimen Sharingan. He looked around the forest as now his vision had changed completely; the world as it appeared to Zero Enna had taken a complete tonal shift. It was like looking at negative camera film, as the trees, grass, and surrounding area had a strange reddish tint, but he could see black and white colors as well. These were different things like birds and other wildlife, but something caught his eye he could see something almost smoking.

“Gotcha!!!” Zero vaulted himself up into the trees using them for cover as he made a beeline to the smoke. It was time to really get the fire burning.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]
*"Trying to discern my abilities and how I fight? I must say that is rather bland of someone I thought may even be a tiny challenge. You're absolutely pathetic. I bet Old Man Azuma does nothing but lock you up, no wonder you're so much more pathetic than I thought you would be."​ 
Seigrein's fists tensed as he stood up on his two feat. His body had already started to feel heavier then before, how would he be able to hold up? He honestly had no idea. All he could hope for was that this women has already been going all out, that way he could have a small shot at victory. Taking a deep breath he quickly made a few hand-seals and let the chakra take form inside his mouth.

A few seconds later he was finished waiting, and opened his mouth, shooting a jutsu out straight at the black haired women. The jutsu he spit out had been Water Style: Gunshot, a water bullet which speeds towards the enemy. The flying mass of water was quickly approaching its' target. However right before it reached her, Thalia spoke:

"How naive..."​
Before Seigrein knew it right in front of him had been the black haired girl. She lightly traced his chest with her finger, from above his heart all the way to his right side. He had no idea what the hell she was trying to accomplish with this but he couldn't let her do this, whatever it was it was a bad tactic.

Thalia turned away from Seigrien though, as she looked to face the pink haired girl. Taking a few steps forward she commented to Seigrein, with a disappointed tone:

"I thought you would have turned out better than this. I've grown bored of you, I'll go try out this little girl now and see what she has to offer before I'm forced to devour her."​
Seigrein's body, still all shaky yelled out:

"Don't you dare touch her! I kill you if you even touch a single hair on her head!"​
Thalia ignored this advance, and just continued to walk forward. Seigrein started to become pissed off, yelling even louder:

"Stay away from her! I'm warning you!"​
Thalia continued to ignore Seigrein as she only had eyes for Melody now. What mysterious surrounded this little girl? What had she known, and for what use would she be to have around? This is what she must figure out. On the other end though, Seigrein couldn't take it any longer. He simply charged straight at Thalia all through anger. He didn't give a shit if she were to take his life, but when she decided to after Melody that had been a step to far she'd crossed.

"AHHHHHHHHHH!"​
Seigrein had yelled, as he charged chakra towards his fist, planning on immobilizing the woman with his punch. Although as he ran towards her she slowly turned around. He mouth quietly made the words:

"You can't make such foolish mistakes around those of much higher level than you."​
As he was about to punch Thalia she directed her pointer finger towards Seigrein, and before he could react his fist had collided with that finger. The reaction he was expecting was different though, instead of coral emitting from his fist, all he could see was blood squirting out, from what appeared to be his chest. His vision got slightly blurry, as he remembered when Thalia traced his chest in a perfect straight line; this was where the red liquid had been spraying out from.

The pain which occurred in his chest was excruciating, but he couldn't give up, not now of all times. Melody, from hiding behind the tree, saw the blood spewing from his chest, and suddenly a face of worry and shock over came her face. Seeing him like this, in mortal danger, almost killed her.

Seigrein grasped her arm, right before he was about to collapse. His breathing became heavier, and he had almost blacked out, but there had been one thing keeping him awake this entire time.

"I'm not going to let go. You're never going to kill that girl while I'm here. So just give up!"​
Thalia, with a unamused look, simply connected her knee with his stomach, which had been enough to make him lose his grip on her. He slowly fell to the ground as he threw bandages into the air towards Melody. She said with a rather distasteful look on her face:

"I'll let you both live for now, however there's no guarantee that you'll even make it out of here alive. That wound, while serious, is not life threatening. There is only one reason as to why I'm letting you live, and it's because you're a Jinchuriki. If trained properly you may become even stronger then me. But I can't have you absolutely hating me, that would be no good. So I'll leave that little girl alive for now as well, in exchange..."  ​
Seigrein had finally collapsed at the ground, finding no strength within his body to move at all. His vision kept coming in and out, and the pain within his torso kept throbbing as if his heart had been ten times stronger.

"In exchange...for what?"​
Seigrein had asked. What could this women, as powerful as she is, want from Seigrein at the moment. As she said, he was a utter disappointment, so how could he be any use.

"Tell Old Man Azuma that this place was completely deserted. There is no one here and there never was. If you do happen to tell _anyone _about this place though, then I'll have no choice but to kill everyone close to you, starting with that girl."​
She turned away, and started to walk in the opposite direction of him. Right before she had left however she turned her head back as she said:

"Now that you understand the consequences I will be leaving. Until we meet next, Seigrein."​
With that settled she quickly disappeared along with the wind, leaving Seigrein on the ground, with Melody hiding nearby behind a tree, with her eyes welling up with tears.

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*He closed his eyes, thinking back now. He was in a similar position as this guy not to long ago. His wounds had been serious, and he was also kissing the dirt under him. But what did this guy have to live for? Was there anything? Is that the reason why he was acting so defensive? Because all he wanted in life is to survive? 

Seigrein moved his palm up to his chest. It continued to bleed, but at a much slower pace than before. He'd be fine for now, but this type of wound wouldn't heal all on its own. He'd need to get it healed professionally if he wanted to make sure he'd live. Looking towards Melody she stayed quiet, as she sat on the grassy floor.

She had nothing to say, she was at a loss for words. She was sad at how much she accomplished; she hated how useless she'd been. She wanted to get stronger so she could help in situations like this, but she couldn't she was utterly powerless. She needed to be able to do something, she couldn't just be a useless girl running around. If she were just to stick with that then she'd get everyone around her killed. No, she needed to become useful one way or another, to make sure something like this never happened again.

"What's that?"​
Seigrein looked up, hearing a noise nearby. It was the first noise outside of the visual perimeter he'd heard in a while, so it was a bit shocking, but rather, if it had been another enemy, like the ones they just faced then they were screwed. They couldn't afford to die here after surviving thus far. So the best he could hope for was that it had been a animal. Seigrein gradually came to his feat as he suggested to Melody:

"Prepare yourself, I hear something close by."​​​​
Melody immediately responded, by  picking herself up off the ground. She didn't have any weapons but she  knew she'd have to prepare for the worst if a enemy was approaching. She  started to walk towards Seigrein, to protect him from any blows if a  enemy were to attack. There would be no way Seigrein could actually  battle in the condition he was in, she would have to protect him to the  best of her abilities.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 21, 2012)

Yuuki

The situation seemed to only be in favor of him getting some more sleep. He looked upwards into the sky and maintain his consciousness which was a losing battle. He finally drifted off into slumber and felt completely rested and aware. 

" Wake up "

Yuuki's eyes opened wide to a garden of sakura. The petals flowed all around him and nearly buried him. A sound of someone approaching allowed him to stand and face the person. His eyes widened with anger and betrayal the person before him was Rin. 

" Long time no see snake boy. "

Yuuki tried to summon Ouroboros but only a spark of green flashed before nothing happened. The event caused Yuuki to try again and again until he was interrupted by Rin's words.

" Dude were in your mind Ouroboros feels that your in no danger. "

Yuuki kept searching for any and all of his knives but found no weapons at all. Rin shook his head with a mysteriously black hand that seemed distorted enough to change shapes. This was the most cryptic message his subconscious had ever sent his way and he was trying to figure it out.

" What does this mean? "

Rin laughed and pointed at the gigantic snake in back of Yuuki before it consumed Yuuki completely and brought him not into a stomach but into and alternate tangent of his mind. The darkness had always been welcomed to Yuuki but never this blinding light that threatened to blind him eternally. 

" Who the fuck is there "

" I would think you would know who I am already "

The voice was undeniable and it made Yuuki look behind him and there it was before him.

" Happy to finally see me again! "

__________________​
Yuuki
_Liquid Time_

" Hmm would you mind walking a bit further in front of me? "

The shell before him tilted her head to the side before moving forward not skipping a beat like the original. But there was a fatal flaw this one didn't know he was going to try to kill whoever won and if he failed blame it on his false suspicions he made up. 

" You know Shell This world is made up of one thing can you tell me that one thing? "

As he said that he pulled knives from his robes and readied himself for attack.She glaced back with and errily weird smile as if her face was gonna tear. 

" I don't know Yaaki what the hell is it? "

He put on his mocking smile before talking in conjunction with his throwing of the knives. He screamed it almost in a sadistic manner and enjoying the tone of his own voice.

" This world is full of LIES LIES LIES!!!! "

The blades moved through the air at astonishing speed but were easily deflected by the gigantic caliber blade. Ouroboros slithered and extended all around the cave creating a cage around the false shell. It constricted but was pushed back by and unknown Fuuton Jutsu.

" So you really thought you would be able to kill me drown within the lies of this world OUROBOROS!

The black chains pulsing with green began to constrict one again around the girl but this time Yuuki slide the knives along the Black chain. The replica battled horribly and tried to use the Fuuton jutsu once more but the knives intercepted it's train of thought. 

The constriction was a success since the replica didn't seem to be as strong as the original as time wore on. It took a good 15 minutes before it finally had no room left to move and fight back and it began to deform into it's true self wishing to escape but solitude was not found. The resounding crackles,squishes, and pops were beautiful music to the evil and destructive Yuuki.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 21, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Help Mission_​
Akise chuckled a bit at the rash response of his partner. In reply, he shook his head in denial of that idea. "No, that's too straight forward. There's still too many of them to just take them all on. I suppose it's a good thing I decided to take this route instead, " The Nara thought of what could have happened if things had been reversed. He might have very well had to return back to a bloody corpse. Then he'd probably have to explain why a member of the Senju had lost his life.

It would be difficult to try to convince them that it was his own fault and try not to let a war escalate. With another look, he could see that the Fugetsu clone seemed alright. That's a sign that the real one must be alright, or at least alive.  Nevertheless, Fugetsu Senju was someone that made Akise worry a lot. If he hangs around him too much, there's no doubt he would start seeing grey hairs. 

"I just need you make a distraction around here. I want you to make sure that you drag just about everyone to your location. Of course, I don't want you fight them head on. You may be a clone but if you disappear they all will be swarming back to the base. So try to keep them distracted as long as possible. "

Akise gave his orders to the not so bright clone. He's sure a guy like him can complete this action, but some sixth sense in his head tells him otherwise. He'll have to subside it and leave this to him as well. He's already said what had to be said, thinking about what-ifs will only slow him down. 

"You know what to do," 

That finally being said, Akise pushed off the tree hastily and did the same on the rest. He hopped past the leaves like a rabbit. Eventually, he made it about a 90 degree angle from where he had left the Fugetsu clone, which had put him exactly behind the building. The Nara in black stepped forward from the branch and let gravity bring him down to earth. He had landed softly on the green bushes. 

Hidden, he could see that there was only one tent behind it. With that was also only man who was simply sleeping. Obviously his location had not been very exciting, but it made it easier. Feeling somewhat letdown down, Akise walked out of the bushes and past the sleeping shinobi that was terrible at his job. Compared to Fugetsu, his part of the mission hadn't exactly been so action thrilled so he was a tad depressed by the result of trying. 

He walked up to the wooden structure that was 30 feet high and 50 feet wide. The Nara took a second or two to relax his mind. Then after that he bent his knees greatly, so much that his bottom had manged to touch the grass. With a hard push off the ground he sent himself into the air 15 feet high, then used his finger to grab onto the ledge of the square opening that was used as a window. 

As expected, the room was filled with their men while at the center there was someone tied to a chair. The ninja gang probably didn't have any battle experience against any real threats so they would be eager to rush after a suddenly attacking enemy. If Fugetsu managed to do what he was told to do then they should be charging out of here like a pack of wild boars...

_'Fugetsu...'_


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2012)

Yomi

So he was that boy, Yomi looked at him for a minute, he was nothing like his father that she heard of. He was too light hearted for the story of his father, Yomi made a confused look, making she heard the name right. It was no other Naski anywhere else, but still it confused Yomi on how people differ from their parents. But she smiled, when she thought of her and her father.

"Rambling is such a bad word to use," Yomi said, "Lets say talking, I like things like this, even if its to you rambling."

Yomi nodded as she looked back up at the sky, even the faintness of nostalgia hit her and it made her smile a bit. Its been a long time since she relaxed, it almost felt like a huge brick was on her knees crushing them now because the simple fact she wasn't doing anything. When Yomi pushed herself it made all the difference because she didn't know what was happening...

But it seems when she finallys stop, her body likes to surpise her....

Goodness...What a horrible body she had...

"Well its nice to meet you," Yomi said, "Such a powerful clan I heard of, its nice to see that I met someone that goes against the stories, and it seems you are nice too."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Fun Fun Fun Fun!!!!_​Zero moved through the trees far faster than any normal human could see. His speed truly a marvel as he made a beeline toward the wretched chakra that was literally billowing out. Excitement coursed through his veins as red sparks galvanized his body making him just a half step faster. He could barely contain himself as he laughed maniacally heading towards the mysterious chakra. In moments he was upon them, not bothering to hide his presence or exercising any form of stealth he jumped down from the tree.

"Hi Dee Ho!!! The circus has come to town! Would you guys like to play!?!?!" The malice and mischief in his voice wasn't even masked it was apparent as his words dripped with malevolence.

He didn't even bother to take a look at his prospective victims until after making his introduction. Looking at them all it was quite a sight. There was a rather androgynous boy looking boy asleep in the corner, there was something about his features that made Zero want to cut him up. But their was something interesting about him, the boy was dripping with negativity it wasn?t that strong but it was there. He wouldn?t provide any fun being asleep but Zero?s true focus was on the other two. They looked unassuming a boy with dark hair who looked like he had just been scraped off the ground and a girl with pink hair. The little girl was in front of the other boy almost like she was trying to guard him; it was very cute that she thought that she could stop Zero from having his fun. 

*Kukuku*

Yes they were right, there was something off about both of them, but especially the boy behind her. His negative color was unlike anything that Zero had ever seen it was almost monstrous, but the boy seemed completely and totally unassuming. It was a peculiarity Zero had not come across before but he had also only had this dojutsu for a few days. He reached into his cowl and pulled out one of his butterfly knives, twirling it in a dazzling albeit menacing display as he began to sing:

?I?ve got a lovely bunch of coconuts. There they are standing in a row. Big ones ,small ones, some as big as your head. Give 'em a twist, a flick of the wrist, that's wut the show man said!!!? 

He began to move in towards Melody, brandishing his blade but not quite making a move. He wanted to play with her and see just how she would respond.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 21, 2012)

Yuuki
_Are you ready to go?_









​
The voice inside his mind was that of his true subconscious in the true form of Ouroboros. A gigantic snake of one thousand souls feeding upon the power of eternity. It roared as it cackled with bellowing laughter looking at the weak and pitiful Yuuki. 

" Damn, looks like your shit outta luck here. What gonna bitch and moan to mommy.Oh shit I forgot you don't gotta mommy Ayahahahahaa!!!!! Man it feels good to be free. Oh wait are your oh my my!!! yeah your gonna cry I guess pushed a button. "

The Yuuki that had journeyed so far had disappeared and became a shadow of his former self. A false Yuuki he was confirmed and proclaimed to be by this mysterious stranger in his mind. Before he could move his lips to add a rebuking remark it was stolen from him by the other. 

" Well listen up shit head since your a weak ass counter memory made by me to not wipe everyone else out. But your failing at your job so miserably it looks like I gotta take this ole toy out for a spin. Even the things I make end up being useless trash man oh man I need perfection. "

The form that was once I gigantic green one eyed snake turned into a spiky haired man with a deranged look on his face. The maliciousness and negativity were equal to chaos itself. 

"Wait what no I'm the...no I am the real.....damn I'm not FAKE!!!!!!! guh AHHHHHHHHHH OUROBOROS!!!! "

Nothing happened as the spiky haired boy in front of him pulled off some sort of ribbon around his neck. It was a split second but most of the false Yuuki's body couldn't be felt it was revealed half his body was gone. He was burning up and turning into ash as the other Yuuki absorbed them into his body as he posed before and endless mirror of what seemed to be souls.

" Don't worry death will be nice and quick nothing to gripe about since your just a toy anyway. "

The false Yuuki couldn't speak as he disappeared into a thousand souls of his mind. The real and Immoral bastard of a spawn was finally released into the world. His smile was growing on his real body as a green and black aura outlined his body mending his wounds with the power of Ouroboros' venom.

 He wanted to fight,kill,maim,destroy hell if he felt like it rape a stick since he didn't give a damn. He had to wait 8 years in the background of his own body and he wouldn't wait not a day longer at all.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 21, 2012)

*Maiko Kondo*

That girl I had met in the woods not too far outside of the Fujibayashi clan?s medical camp, after bursting into tears and crying her eyes out, thanked me and then vanished into the forest. After meeting her I didn?t feel a need to continue on further into this place of smoldering earth and began walking my way back from where I came. That girl, Koe is what she called herself; there was a rather strange air about her. She reminded me so much of the flowers I tend for back home, so fragile and easily trampled over, yet waiting to spring forth with an abundant energy to live. ?That?s exactly how she was someone longing for a new path in life.? I muttered to myself as I walked through the woods alone. 

So trapped in my thoughts I was that I hadn?t even noticed how quickly I managed to make it back to the Fujibayashi camp. I looked around to see that since the time I left, there was a great increase in number of the people here. The medics looked like they were running on their last tank as they all briskly ran around the camp tending to all that needed it. Truly how selfless is this entire clan who has dedicated themselves to the wellbeing of others? The world breaks into complete and utter chaos and they challenge it head on, welcoming all in need of help, placing a stranger?s care above their own self, and all this with the hope of extending their life.

?How-Hyuubato-sama the Hyuga clan has arrived!? 

I found myself holding that thought as they announcement was made to the leader of this place. If I heard her correctly, it would seem that the Hyuga?s survived and made their way here to be taken care of.  I found myself rather?indifferent to this little bit of news. On one head I was sure that my mother would be among this group of survivors, but on the other hand I felt that even with all this, these people wouldn?t learn their lesson. 

?How interesting that my brethren managed to survive this catastrophe?and make their way here to this place of refuge.? There was a rather bitter taste left in my mouth when the word ?brethren? came out. Mutther had drilled it inside my head since I was born that no matter how they looked at me, no matter what they said, no matter how they treated me, they were still my family and I was to treat them as such.

As the time goes by I can?t help, but think of how foolish that is.

?Minrou just take it easy for a few days and you?ll be okay. Luckily you didn?t sustained injuries as severe as some of the others of your clan.? A medic spoke exited a nearby tent just several feet away from me. One of my eyes opened almost instinctively at the name and darted over toward the tent the medic had begun to walk away from. Just as the medic walked away I began my stroll over toward the tent, my hands interlocked and a smile on my face.

Though I as grew closer and the shadow from the tent began to loom over my frame, these eyes of mine seemed to glow with the red in particular gleaming akin to the flames of hell.

Once at stood at the entrance to the tent I could hear some shuffling inside and then the voice of the woman I had come to visit spoke out to me. ?Doctor could you please come in here? I?m started to feel worse than I was earlier.? Once the okay I was given I opened the curtain and right in front of me, lying in bed, was none other than a dear friend of mine. I was ecstatic when her giant white eyes fell on my figure. The different emotions that I could see pass through her, curiosity, disgust, shock, unease and my personal favorite.

Fear, it was always exhilarating. 

?M-Maiko? I-it?s good to see you!?

*Hisoka -LT-*

"Bounty hunters? How interesting to say the least." 

Hisoka listened intently as Yomi began talking about her people shaking her head after ever sentence. It was the side effect of listening to patients problems as they explained their symptoms and what not. She honestly found to be a rather annoying habit that got drilled into her.

Besides that Yomi seemed a nice enough girl even if she was a little to formal for her taste. "No problem at all Yomi. If you need me I'll help out anyway I can. It's my job as a medic...and as a friend." Taking her hand out of her jacket Hisoka extended her little finger toward her. It wasn't often she would do something like this, but she felt that this could become a rather strong bond.

"I feel like this friendship could be pretty strong. Thick and thin, better or worse, we'll have each others backs and all that jazz. Actually that sounds more like a marriage proposal." She found herself smirking at the prospect as she thought about it.

"Promise?"

*Hisoka*

Hisoka stood over the boy she had found just outside bandaging up his arm in a slow and cautious pace. Everything else about him checked out, but his was pretty messed up. Just about the time she finished wrapping the last of the gauze around his arm his eyes burst opened. There was a look of utter confusion on his face as he tried to register just exactly where he was. He attempted to sit up, but the pain racked through his body "_Aughhh! My arm..._" He moaned in pain causing Hisoka to ease him back down into the bed he was presently laying in.

"It should be obvious, but it's protocol that I tell you this. Try not to move around so much m'kay?" Hisoka spoke behind a yawn as she gathered her supplies and tossed onto the nearby tray by his bed. The fatigue was beginning to hit her rather hard. The bed she placed the guy in was rather large. He also wasn't critically injured or anything, not to mention how comfortable that bed was beginning to look to her.

"_Why did you save me...._" She heard him ask rather dully. Turning to look at him he avoided her gaze peering down at the ground. "Wut?" She exasperated in a shrill voice not paying much attention to the question as she climb inside the bed and laying right next to him.

She could feel him tense up a little and it only got worse as her hand lazily reached up to feel is forehead. "No fever or anything, but there must be something wrong with your head if your asking stupid questions." Sleepily she spoke. It took a few minutes until she answered his question as she tossed and turned to get into that right spot.

"Long story short...I'm a doctor and it's what I do kind sir." Her voice grew softer as she spoke and while she was talking Hisoka patted his bandaged arm  softly. "This'll be good to go in a couple of weeks. Just don't do anything to foolish to try and agitated some more...m'kay?" After all that she had closed her eyes to begin some attempt at rest.

That is until the sound of a piano playing began to fill the entire camp.

"Seems... mistress has awoken."


----------



## Cjones (Jan 21, 2012)

*Maiko Kondo*












?Minoru I?m truly delighted that you are alright.? I sweetly smiled at her. 

?It?s y-you Maiko?what a surprise. I?m glad you?re alright!?? 

Her tone was easy to pick up on, she was lying and hated the fact that I was here, right in front of her face. Walking into the room I continued smiling at her as I began making my way toward her side. I could feel her eyes watching me like a hawk fixated on my every move. ?How great it is to see you're alive and well Minoru. I thought you had died during the meteor strikes.? I continued on concerned for her even going as far as touching her hand. Her body immediately tensed up in fact she tensed up so fast I thought she was going to have a stroke.

?Our leader managed to gather us all up and bring us here, but I?m glad you were so concerned for me Maiko. I can?t say the same for you?? The last of her words were inaudible, but I didn?t need to her them at all. As she spoke she snatched her hand away from me like something filthy had touched her. ?I heard something funny today Minoru. This girl and I had an interesting conversation about flowers and how fragile they are. During this conversation guess what she referred to me as?? Minoru didn?t turn around more than likely hoping I would go away.

?She compared me to a weed.? 

This caught her attention as I observed her body jerk a little, more than likely laughing at what I told her before turning back in my direction. She had a look of sadness on her face, but her eyes told a different story, she was completely amused.

What didn?t know was that the joke was all on her.

?She said I was a weed. Isn?t that what you?ve always said??

Her eyes then bulged as if she was taken aback by what I said. ?What?s the matter Minoru? Isn?t that what you and your friends always called me? A weed is the bane of any garden, not wanted or needed something to be quickly disposed of and tossed away.? The spoke the closer I moved toward her, and the closer I moved, the more she moved back. 

?I?have no clue-A disease just like her mother.  I don?t see why they have yet to be disowned.? I cut her off and began repeating her exact words from sometime back. Finally opening my eyes Minoru began to look at me with utter horror. The gentle smile I wore so often was replaced with a smirk, a smirk belonging to a predator that had cornered their prey and was ready to go in for the kill.  The dark grey sclera that was an indication of a fusion between the blood of the Hyuga, my mother, and my father along with the ruby red iris I had inherited from my mother locked with Minoru?s. 

?I?ve always known you?ve been afraid of me Minoru.? I spoke softly as I crept closer. 

?I?ve never been afraid of you-you mutt!? She hollered still moving away from me. ?Allow me to let you in on a secret. You do remember that flower I gave you? The one you stomped into the dirt?? She didn?t respond and only listened. I continued to stare at her and I was close enough that I could see my own reflection in her eyes. As I opened my mouth to speak my mind thought back to the day I watched her stomped my poor little flower into the dirt.

_?The meaning of the flower?.?_

?The meaning of that flower?.?

_She then nonchalantly tossed it to the ground as if it was some cursed object and spat on it._

_"Is..."_

"Was..."

_Stepping on it and then digging into the earth as she crushed it with the heel of her foot.
_

_"Death."_

"Death."












Just as I finished speaking she grabbed a nearby scalpel from off a table and slashed me across the cheek. There was a warm sensation as I felt the blood slip down my cheek, curve under my chin and then fall off like a tear drop to the ground below. At that moment my eyes shot open like a feral cat, my skin-no my very body was on fire. I tossed the entire bed over, to her surprise, as she stumbled to the ground and began crawling over into a corner.

The look of fear in her eyes as a continued toward her?was simply invigorating. She was injured; unable to defend her, and no know would be able to save her. She was on the ground meagerly trying to defend her as I stood above her, looking down with lust filled eyes knowing full well the bodily harm I was going to inflict on her.

The next thing that happened was totally darkness and a loud piercing scream that filled the air. Unfortunately the music in the air drowned out the entire conversation and any hope for help of a doomed soul.

"How uncanny, that her Lady would play two songs right behind one another."​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*He watched out as a man with a strange mask appeared. He seemed crazy, like the epitomy of craziness, as he recited:

?I?ve got a lovely bunch of coconuts. There they  are standing in a row. Big ones ,small ones, some as big as your head.  Give 'em a twist, a flick of the wrist, that's wut the show man said!!!?

He hardly moved, but he had been looking straight at Melody. He wasn't up for much of a fight at the moment, but he couldn't let him hurt Melody. Grabbing Melody's shoulder he quickly pulled her shoulder and shoved her to his side. He quickly took a step forward, putting himself in front of her. Melody quickly expressed:

"You can't protect me the way you are, stand back!"

Seigrein started to breath heavily once again, it was a bit hard for him to move, but this wound wasn't fatal, as long as he could stand he'd make sure to protect her. He looked straight at the guy that had come to hurt them, as he yelled:

"Leave us alone, we're just trying to survive out here! If you want to hurt someone then do so when they're up for the fighting spirit, not when they're down and hurt! If that's all you can do then you're just a coward. So leave here at once!"

Seigrein said with confidence in his voice. He wouldn't allow anyone to be hurt, they got to far for anything to happen to them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 21, 2012)

*Rokuto Aosuki*


Jessicα said:


> *[Erza Hozuki]
> 
> *" I accept although you must know that the only one  helping you will be I alone, those guys doesn?t need to risk their  lives for a while now. Also as a condition I would like you to tell me  about any suspicious thing you know about the other clans if you were to  have some info....I don?t have any proof but I have a feeling that  meteorite rain back there was not something normal at all "
> 
> ...




After some conditions both of them agreed on an alliance which somehow would benefit both of them, they would get revenge on one of their enemies and probably discover the reasons behind such unnatural event.

" Yeah, if anymore of them died I wouldn?t be able to face my best friend when my time to die comes "his words with an animated tone of voice despite the fact that he was talking about his own death.

" The sage of the six paths, huh? " he told himself before showing a smile filled with disbelief" Such nonsense." he spoke although even with him not believing in something like that, there was still a chance of someone with similar power to exist and whoever it was, that person should pay in one way or another after the disaster caused.

" If there?s such a being... "he let out making a short pause" I wonder who is worst? we who got driven by hate or the being that tried to teach us a lesson in such a way "he said without losing his cool. " You wanna stay for a little longer to plan things out? Our respects to our dead family have been given already "he offered.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

Bandages were covering his wounds rather than his ripped clothes. His pain seemed to have lessened from before. The girl in the room had advised him not to move and stay in bed. Even though Noctis knew this was a standard for injured patients, he sighed in disappointment. But after Noctis asked why she saved him, he saw her climb into bed with him. Noctis was not able to move out of bed without the pain coming back. 

"_Hey.. what do you think your doing?_"

The girl felt Noct's forehead to check if he was ill. The boy had no reason to stay here, his goal was to find leads on who caused the meteor shower. She removed her hand after a couple of seconds and reconfirmed if he was a idiot for asking that question.  "_Long story short...I'm a doctor and it's what I do kind sir._" She slowly cuddled up in the bed he was lying in and felt his bandaged arm. 

"_I see...._"

Noctis was given another chance to follow his path, something many people wouldn't have. Hence he had to take this opportunity and use it wisely. He had come this far, he had even unlocked his Surigan. He can't stop progressing through his path and fall behind.

The girl also mentioned that it would take at least 3 weeks for his arm to recover before going into battle. But Noctis didn't have that much time, he needed to find the priestess in the mysterous place called Pao. He couldn't waste any more time. She was about to fall asleep but then awakened by piano being heard. "Seems... mistress has awoken." Noctis didn't seem to be too concerned, so he had ignored the piano music.

Noctis pointed to his wallet sitting on the table next to him along with the rest of his belonging. "_Here, take your desired amount of ryo as compensation.  However... I cannot stay here any longer._" Noctis felt his own forehead with his right gloved hand. "_Three weeks is too late... Im sure you have some medical jutsu to fully heal my arm. I still have a job to follow out through and my arm being injured isn't helping!_"  

The boy who was facing the roof turned his head to the girl beside him. Only a wall of air were covering them from each other. The boy's face expression still maintained as it was before, "_Are you even listening?_" The piano music was still heard playing throughout.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 22, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

The whole night Tenshi was sound asleep. She had a dream. It was about her and Fugetsu. They were tracking the killer who escaped. But then Ketsueki appeared out of no where. And stabbed Fugetsu from behind. And then Tenshi ran away. Just kept on running. Crying and afraid. And then she seen him..the killer. And he put her in the shadow world forever. And when Tenshi was walking through the maze in the shadow world Ketsueki came out of no where and jumped on her!

"AHHHHH!!!!"

Tenshi rose up from the bed and screamed. But stopped as soon as she came to realization. She did not want to wake up Moro or the wolves. So she quietly got up. She was a bit hungry. So Tenshi decided to go to the kitchen in the inn and make breakfast for her and Moro. As Tenshi tiptoed by the door her feet felt something. It was a liquid. It was to thick to be water. As Tenshi slowly glanced down she seen it. She was about to scream but just could not. As she opened the door she seen two corpses. The bartender and the owner.

"Mo...moro....I th....think it would be a g.....good time to le...leave....the snow is not as thick....and its n....not snowing."

Tenshi said backing away from the corpses. She quickly grabbed the mission scroll. And went in the bathroom and washed her feat. She then put on her shoes. 

"Moro..I pr..presume you did...th...this......as bad as it lo...looks thank you......th..they could have done something horrible to..u..us if you did not."

Tenshi spoke trying to get all her words out. She then went in the closet in the room in the inn and found a broom. She then got the broom and used it to push the corpses away from the door. Doing this gave her the chill. She then jumped over the blood and waited for Moro to follow. Tenshi then reached for her scroll. She gave Moro the options. 


"Pick a mission. Anyone. Also....I think we should burn this place down after we leave...as extreme that may sound we dont want anyone finding out"

Tenshi said seriously. 


Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu was deep in the water. He was still conscious but the girl eyes were closed. He quickly grabbed the girls arm and swam towards the top. As he reached the top he started gasping for air. He swam by the shore and placed the girl down. Her eyes slowly opened. She spoke.

"Save my brother"

Fugetsu nodded. Thats what he intended to do. But then something grabbed his feet. He was pulled back in the water. It was the man. He had put Fugetsu in a headlock. 

*"Go to sleep!!!!"*

"Let the fuck go!!!!!"

The man quickly let go of Fugetsu and then used his hands to push Fugetsu face in the water. The man started flailing and rapidly hitting Fugetsu making sure he would stay there. Fugetsu was in a bad situation. He opened his eyes in the water. It was blurry but he seen what was in front of him. Fugetsu quickly kicked the man. This did not really do any damage but the force separated him and the man in the water.


Fugetsu then opened his punch. He pulled out all his explosive kunai. The paper tags were all wet meaning they could not explode. So he had no choice. Fugetsu swam towards the man and stabbed him with the kunai.

"Stay down!!!!!"

Fugetsu rapidly stabbed him!! Either kill or be killed. The mission was at stake. He could not let done. Fugetsu was soaking wet and covered with blood. The girl looked terrified. But she knew Fugetsu would not hurt her.

"I will go find my clone. You find your way home....you seem to be familiar to these forest...and you seem to be a ninja in training..you know the basics. Now go home we will save your brother!"

with that the girl left.


Meanwhile the clone was told to make a distraction. So it melded with the ground. The man covering the door was unaware of this. Fugetsu rose from under the ground right behind the man. He quickly booted the man into a tree. The clone then melded back down.

*"WHO DID THAT!!!!"*

As soon as the man yelled that about 15 more men went outside. They were all confused and then concluded they were under attack. 
Fugetsu then rose from the ground with a kunai and stabbed a man on the foot. 

*"OW!!!!"*

Fugetsu rose from the ground. 

"Hello.....ready to get your ass kicked?!"

One of the man charged at Fugetsu but the clone quickly melded back down in the ground. It then rose up by a tree. A other guy charged at Fugetsu. But he melded back down and the man punched a tree.

"You make it to easy."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 22, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Laugh or Die_​
For a masochist there was nothing better than defiance. It made the kill that much more delicious, it sweetened it to such overly sugary proportions it threatened to rot teeth. So as Zero happened upon this little cadre he wasn't just enticed by their wretched chakras not he was drawn by how defiant they were. He didn't want some dead fish lay no he wanted a wild animal. So the amusement he felt when he heard the blue haired boy shout at him:

"Leave us alone, we're just trying to survive out here! If you want to hurt someone then do so when they're up for the fighting spirit, not when they're down and hurt! If that's all you can do then you're just a coward. So leave here at once!"

His eyes widened at the choice words the boy had for him. What was he thinking could call royalty a "coward", what did this peasant think he was doing. They were all here for Zero's amusement and they were his playmates so he was allowed to do whatever he wanted. He stopped twirling his knife around and pointed it outward towards Melody and Seigrein sticking his tongue out and hissing at them.

?Now that?s not very nice. If you don?t want me to kill you then you?re doing a very bad job at being endearing!!! Now let?s try this again except without the part where you?re a rude little pig, or else I?ll have to gut you.? Zero began to take big exaggerated strides backward as he put the butterfly knife back inside his cowl. He took the blade out once again and twirled it moving towards Melody and Seigrein.

?I?ve got a lovely bunch of coconuts. There they are standing in a row. Big ones ,small ones, some as big as your head. Give 'em a twist, a flick of the wrist, that's wut the show man said!!!?

*Kukuku*

?NO NO NO NO!!! You messed it up the first time and now it?s all wrong!!!? Zero began stomping on the ground as he roared at the other two youths. The words of the boy had knocked him off his rhythm and now the Authority was giving him shit. It was a very frustrating for a boy that just wanted a little bit of blood shed.

?No now that you ruined the moment I?m pissed. You?re not supposed to insult me for picking on you. You?re supposed to beg for mercy and make scared little faces. Or you can look at me like you hate me. That?s quite delightful too. But you know what you make quite the compelling argument. You see I can see something is very off about you and that little pixie your with. Something that?s so odd it?s interesting. So if you want to live I?ll make it simple.? Zero continued to brandish his blade as he started skipping toward them.

?I?m going to tell you a joke. Depending on your reaction I gut the girl. Ooh the alliteration. Gut the girl. Gut the girl. Gut the girl. Ahh that sounds like a fine use of literary techniques, but anyway that?s not the joke. Ready???? Zero leaned in and put the back of his hand to his mouth like he was telling a secret.

"So little Jimmy is saying his prayers before he goes to bed and his dad hears him. He says god bless mom, god bless dad, god bless granny, goodbye grandpa. The next day gramps drops dead. Dad doesn?t think anything of it at first but he hears little Jimmy sayin? his prayers again. This time Jimmy says god bless mommy, god bless daddy, goobye granny. Next day low and behold his granny dies. Now the dad knows something is up. So he eavesdrops on the kid the next night before he goes to bed. The kid says God bless mommy, goodbye daddy. After hearing this, his father became increasingly paranoid and was very very cautious but alas he nearly chokes to death on a wonton while at work. He comes home relieved that he lived and tells his wife ?you won?t believe the day I had? to which she replies the day you had? The milkman died on our doorstep today.?Zero paused as he let the joke sink in a bit but he couldn?t contain himself as he began cackling and howling with laughter.

?The milkman died!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 22, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Seigrein listened as this mad man has spoken. Who in the world did he think he was? If there had been anyone that was crazy, this guy would be the absolute definition of it. He jumped backwards, and skipped forwards towards them, while arguing with himself. Seigrein, watching this---person had been wondering if he was trapped in some type of genjutsu. He leaned in towards Seigrein, telling him that if he were to take the joke the wrong way he would _gut _Melody. Finding his own comment hilarious he finally decided to go on and tell the joke.

"So little Jimmy is  saying his prayers before he goes to bed and his dad hears him. He says  god bless mom, god bless dad, god bless granny, goodbye grandpa. The  next day gramps drops dead. Dad doesn’t think anything of it at first  but he hears little Jimmy sayin’ his prayers again. This time Jimmy says  god bless mommy, god bless daddy, goobye granny. Next day low and  behold his granny dies. Now the dad knows something is up. So he  eavesdrops on the kid the next night before he goes to bed. The kid says  God bless mommy, goodbye daddy. After hearing this, his father became  increasingly paranoid and was very very cautious but alas he nearly  chokes to death on a wonton while at work. He comes home relieved that  he lived and tells his wife ‘you won’t believe the day I had’ to which  she replies the day you had? The milkman died on our doorstep today.”​
That had been the joke he told, but, it was completely horrible. It involved the killing of family members, along with a sense that the wife had been unfaithful towards her husband. Over all this entire joke was like a horror story, definitely not a funny one Seigrein would be cought laughing at.

“The milkman died!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!”​​​
Had been what the masked man exclaimed. Seigrein backed up, wanting to create as much distance as possible. But he was already extremely close, there would be almost no where for them to run. Finally when his laughter had started to die down Seigrein announced:

"How can you consider something like that a joke? The entirety of it involves betrayal and falsehood. If anything something like that is just a sad and cruel fate. For a child to kill their own grandparents and their parents, that's completely and utterly sick! The wife, she had been unfaithful, she had made a commitment towards her husband and decided that he wasn't worth it! If that's all their relationship had meant then that's sickening! Only corrupt human beings would find that hilarious in the slightest!"​
Seigrein started to breath heavily. He knew he had probably made the wrong choice, but he had to express something like that was vile and wrong, it shouldn't be considered funny. 

His full attention had focused on the silver haired man, wondering what his move would be. Obviously those strange shaped scissors would probably be involved, but how would this guy move, how would he attack? This man looked as if he wouldn't follow a certain pattern so it may be difficult to track his movements. Either way you look at it he was at a disadvantage, all he could hope for was a miracle at this point.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 22, 2012)

Yuuki
_I'm finally out of my mind!_​
His body began to twitch and spasm as his real mind was allowing all the barriers to fall and crumble. Everything that the pseudo had held near and dear was all worthless to Yuuki. His upper body rose and his body seemed to be functioning fine and all well. 

He completely ignored what was happening before him a s he flexed his muscles and checked to see if anything was damaged too far. His hands touched over the bandaged wounds on his abdominal area,arms and legs.  

"I think I can shed most of the skin damaged away" 

His newly induced healing process' as and Orochi clan member would take 20 more minutes before he could shed away most of the damaged skin. He wasn't master of his body yet so he couldn't create a completely new body to shed into.

His head turned towards the situation unfolding around him and he looked at them and addressed them all. He made sure not to sound as arrogant as he could when he spoke.

" Uhh, who are all of you again? And why the hell are you all so close to me? "


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

"Shut up. Your trapped, there is no sense in crying now." The ninja wailed when she put the kunai up to his throat. *"Hmpf? Hasn't she figured out that she was in a genjutsu?"* The proctor began to focus his attention on both of them. Aoi brought her face up to the other. She had a expression that was tired of dealing with an idiot who couldn't figure out that she was a ally. *"I have to stop this."* The proctor moved as quick as he could, *"release!"* He tapped both Aoi and her captive. *"What do you think you were about to do?" *Aoi looked at the situation objectively and saw how bad it looked. "I apologize, but I was going to gain his trust by releasing him by cutting the metal wire." The proctor looked at her not believing a single word she said. *"You are coming with me right now."* He grabbed her by the upper part of her arm near her armpit and snatched the kunai away from her and placed it underneath his clothing. "Wait! What about me?" *"You were foolish enough to get caught, it is just as bad as failing. Not to mention you were to even attack another person. You, just like everyone else should know that a ninja watches their prey and studies them."* Aoi was having trouble walking with him holding her arm the way he was and the stride of his walking made her have to keep up with his walking.

*Hotaru*

Hotaru focused his chakra while sitting in front of the training star with the other ninja. "What do you think is going to happen today? I heard they were making a special team." "Me too. I heard it was going to be a team that would take on missions outside of our territory." "That sounds dangerous. I would rather stay in the village. At least then we would have back up." "Not to mention the dangers of our secret techniques being stolen. You would have to destroy your own body if you died outside of the village." "Wow, I'm definitely not going to be on that team." Hotaru cleared his throat making all the other ninja look over at him. *"Now I know none of you will be in the same group as me. I'm asking the leader today about the position."* "Are you crazy Hotaru? You aren't even finished with the star training." Hotaru opened up his eyes and gained a serious aura. *"That doesn't matter. What matters is how hard you will fight and what for. I will fight for the village."* He looked at all of them in the eyes, *"while yall will just fight for your insignificant lives." *


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 22, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Somebody Call Your Mama_​"How can you consider something like that a joke? The entirety of it involves betrayal and falsehood. If anything something like that is just a sad and cruel fate. For a child to kill their own grandparents and their parents, that's completely and utterly sick! The wife, she had been unfaithful, she had made a commitment towards her husband and decided that he wasn't worth it! If that's all their relationship had meant then that's sickening! Only corrupt human beings would find that hilarious in the slightest!"​

Zero stood there absolutely dumbfounded by the blue-haired boys response. It was mind-boggling to him. Did he screw up the delivery? Was the kid deaf? How the hell could he not find it funny, his life depended on it! Zero began to twitch uncontrollably as his eyebrow rose in agitation, his body shivering madly. This guy?s chakra was nasty in the most beautiful way, it reeked of negative life force but he was so rigid, so pious, and so moral. Why was he blessed with a gift that he was squandering by living a meaningless boring life governed by reason and honor. It was disgusting so disgusting that Zero spat wildly at the boy?s feet.

?How is that not funny? It?s supposed to be a joke and you ruined it. You ruin everything!!! You?re no fun, I hate you, I hate you, I fucking hate you. Do you even have a funny bone in your body? No you know what I?m going to peel back your skin and see if I can find it. Time for a game of human operation!!ZAHAHAHAHAH!!? As Zero was about to push off the ground and spring forward toward Seigrein a new presence made itself known:


" Uhh, who are all of you again? And why the hell are you all so close to me? "

Zero turned round to notice that the sleeping heshe thing had finally awoken and it was asking stupid questions. If there was something Zero disliked as much as people with no sense of humor it was people asking stupid questions when he was feeling angry and murderous.

?I?m One Bad Mamma Jamma and you better call your Mama because I?m going to go snikt snikt snikt on the whole lot of ya!!! Who first though? Which one do I want first? I can?t decide, what say you Authority?

*Kukukuku*

?The HeShe SheHe and Blue Lame-O at the same time. Well I guess your right it?s only fair seeing as he?s injured. Then I get the little pink pixie after? Yea that?s a great plan.? Zero vaulted himself in the air somersaulting backward and to the left twice. He put about 5 meters between himself and the group making a triangle of sorts. The platinum haired menace reached into his cowl and pulled out another butterfly knife wielding it as nimbly with his off hand as his dominant.

?My spidey sense is tingling, let?s rumble!!!?


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC*

Once the group have left their humble messy apartment, they walk down the small path through the cosy village. Most of the buildings are bunglows made from a sandy brown brick and nice white windows. It has a forest surrounding the edge and there is even a beach nearby. The place is filled with mostly the elderly who have retired here and those with big families, making the three teenagers the only teenagers. It's just a shame that the house they share together is nowhere near as cosy or beautiful as the houses that surround theirs. The apartment they live in is part of four in one of the few houses made from this sandy brown brick. However, their apartment is quaint and tearing apart. They only got it after Lessar won it from a bet against an old man.

Glancing over her shoulder to the shithole they're leaving, Lessar lets out a hopeless sigh. "That place really is dissapointing. I think we should upgrade to a nicer house before anything. One with our own rooms maybe?"

Skye couldn't help but scoff at Lessar's suggestion as he walked next to the two girls with his hands tucked in the pockets of his combat trousers. "Have you seen the area? This village is for those who have a decent amount of money in their pockets. It's so tight-knit that the only houses for sale are a couple family homes which would be ideal... If we had the money," He explained, bursting Lessar's bubble with a sharp pin.

"That's why we're going to go on missions to earn the money," Shell speaks over the two in an irritated tone as she walks ahead of the two. Lessar rolls her eyes at Shell's constant negativity while Skye catches up with her.

"Why don't you try smiling for once Shell? I think you might need some therapy," He smirked, pulling her ear much to her annoyance.

"You make me sick."

"I'm sure you'd love to sink your teeth into me."

"You're almost as bad as Lessar!" Shell growls before storming off straight to the tiny mission's bureau in the modest village. The two follow behind, entering with her.

Once inside the place with black walls and an aura about it sadder than a prison, Shell approached the counter fixed with metal rods. It was like the man kept himself imprisoned behind the counter.

"A mission. Well, three actually," Shell requests as she leans on the counter. M.M lowers his glasses, giving her a smile that looked down on her. 

"Silly Shell. You've done too many at this point. You need to rest," He told her as he walked over to his great cabinet drawer that reached right up to the ceiling. He began to go through it, keeping an ear out for Shell's response.

"What on _earth_ are you talking about!? You know I can handle a mission back-to-back!" Shell protests, slamming her fist on the counter in fustration.

"Shell, just relax. Me and Skye will get the job done~" Lessar smirks in a patronizing tone as she accepts a mission slip from M.M before stepping back to read it. Skye does the same, flashing Shell a reassuring smile. "Skye can do B-Ranks too, can't he? He'll be sure to get us at least 30k or so."

"At least he _should_," Shell glared at Skye, reminding him of his supposed B-Rank mission where he earnt 10% of that. It was a cold reminder to him of a certain situation that went on there that he'd rather not talk about. Instead, he laughs awkwardly before dashing to the corner of the room to read his mission.

"Hmph, protecting a potions merchant from 'sorceresses' out for his brains. Should be fun," Lessar comments, slipping the paper into her pouch. She flexes the metallic steampunk glove on her right hand before heading for the door. 

"Can't I just come with you!?" Shell asks in a desperate tone as she sulks with her arms crossed.

"Nope, sorry Shell," Skye pinches her cheek before walking out with Lessar. "We'll catch you later."

Left alone, Shell sighs and slumps herself down on the chair in the missions bureau.

"Fuck."
​ 
​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Aoi*

Aoi made it inside the familiar council chamber with the proctor. *"This is the worst one we've had yet. We must do something with her, and now!"* She looked up at all the old men with very long hair and beards that were snow white and touched the ground. They all had their eyes closed and thought for a minute leaving silence. "We know of Aoi. Although we've never thought that she would have gone this far to be drug in here." _"I agree."_ "What is it that she has done this time?" *"She threatened the life of another student. Even though she had noticed that she was fighting a fellow student."* All members hummed in unison.* "Hmm."* "Then we will go through with the judgement." Aoi felt great pressure on her body at that moment. The proctor backed up and seals traveled from the elders. The seals wrapped around her forearm and dispersed. "You will now be an outcast Aoi. You will no longer be able to travel into the village unless you fill out a proposal that we will respond to." "The seals that we've placed on you will be a two way receiver." "We will allow you to work up to be able to use the proposal by doing missions that will force you to be more like us." "Because of your behavior you are not able to stay here in the village because this would cause your actions to plague the others." "No you are not the first, but you will not plague the others." "You will receive items at checkpoints that we will give you a map to." They spoke in unison once more,* "This is the final judgement."* Aoi was about to cry out of anger, 'how could they?'

*Hotaru*

The other star ninja stared at him in disbelief. He had enough and stood up and left the training area. *"I will catch up tomorrow or even tonight."* He began to walk to the leader's hut. She was preoccupied with many many maps in front of her. *"Mam..."* She kept looking through the maps. *"Um... Mam?"* She let out a sigh, *"You already notified me that you wanted to speak to me, so speak already!"* Hotaru nodded, *"yes, well um... I would like to ask about the special team and if I could hold a position inside of it."* He waited for her answer, *"So the word spread around enough that I was thinking about that huh? Well."* She grabbed a scroll and tossed it him. *"There is a quill in there, write down you name with the others. You are not the first to ask about the position. They even remembered how flustered I get when I'm overwhelmed so someone already began collecting names for me."* Hotaru looked through the list and saw some stiff competition. *"I will need one chunin and two genin. There will be a battle in order to see who will go and who will be left behind. So bring your A-game."* Hotaru scribbled his name down and placed it on a small table near the entrance and left.


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *FRIENDS*

Cael could tell Yomi was staring and perhaps  thinking about him, probably mocking how much of a scaredy-cat and  weakling he was compared to his macho-man father.

"Rambling is such a bad word to use," Yomi began. "Let's say talking. I like things like this, even if it's to you rambling."

Nasaki couldn't help but feel like something was wrong. It felt too good  to be true. He was expecting her to reveal herself to be someone Cael's  father sent to manipulate him or some bullshit-yet-plausible situation.  For now, he went along with it.

He stared down at the green grass, watching a little ant scurry through.  In the area around it there was larger flies and even a few beetles. It  was a harsh reminder to Cael. In his life, he was the ant and those  larger flies were the Nasakis. Then the big beetle at the end of the  road was his father. It got to him that no matter what, his father came  up in his thoughts or conversation yet he hated him.

At least, that's what he tells himself every night.

"Well it's nice to  meet you. Such a powerful clan I've heard of. It's nice to see that I  met someone that goes against the stories, and it seems you are nice  too."

Cael's eyebrows were raised and his eyes widened. 'Goes against the  stories?' Was he really that different from his war-hungry clan? Did he  really have no hope?

"_Goes against the stories?_ I see... I guess you think all of my Clan's like me then? Because they're not. They're just--- bastards. They're bastards Yomi." He looked away from her with a fustrated expression, one that was shown when someone doesn't understand anymore. "You  should count yourself lucky that you aren't part of a Clan. None of  them love you. All they want is power in this day and age, and it's what  they're gonna get. They'll use you and abuse you if you aren't strong  enough. If you like writing poems, your father will call you a  'girly-cunt' and preceed to knock the lights out of you."

He finally faced Yomi, his right fist smacking his left hand as they lay in his lap.

"I hate them. _All of them._"

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Shell LT*
MISSION l *NATURE'S CALL

*The Changeling's genjutsu was shattered, and all that was left was Shell - but this time they could be told apart. This Shell had their mouth missing, leaving just a tongue hanging out and a few broken teeth soaked in blood. There was a nasty hole in it's stomach too, one about the size of a tennis ball. The flesh was still hanging off, leaving her stomach to be a cheap telescope to the other side. 

"Oh, a little friend of Shell's huh?" The Changeling smirked, it's voice echoing throughout the halls. It's voice sounded like a demonic whisper in someone's mind. It could speak perfectly fine despite having no mouth. "I've heard of your jutsu before. It's interesting to say the least!"

Not giving him a chance to answer, it carried on. "I didn't actually come here for Shell. I came here for both of you - I took on the form of Yoko and led you here, and now that you are here, we can begin the finale--- _*GACK!!*_"

The Changeling choked on the end of it's sentence, gasping through the hole in it's throat. It looked down, only to see Calibur sticking out of it's stomach soaked in the Changeling's foul murky blood. 

"What finale? It's over you little bitch," Shell mutters, breathing heavily as she rips her sword from the Changeling. Soon the demon turns lifeless and limp, it's body setting itself on fire and beginning to burn away. The real Shell turned to Yuuki with not a smile but a serious expression.

"Nice job there kid. You helped me out there."*
*​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 22, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]*

 ?The HeShe SheHe and Blue Lame-O at the same time. Well I guess your right it?s only fair seeing as he?s injured. Then I get the little pink pixie after? Yea that?s a great plan.? 

As the silver haired man dashed through the air, only to somersault backwards. He landed near the two of them, but all he did was pull out another strange looking sissor as he commented wildly:​ 
 ?My spidey sense is tingling, let?s rumble!!!?​ 
Seigrein was completely unprepared for a serious battle at the moment, but with the additional help from the guy who just woke back up they may have a chance. As said earlier, he didn't have any idea how strong this enemy was anyways, and thus he may have had a fighting chance alone.

All this thinking led to nothing however, as the maniac charged towards Seigrein, which his scissors in two hands. Astonishingly enough, the man was rather agile, quickly maneuvering his way between the two. In both of his hands the blades spun, which had been manipulated in such a complex way that Seigrien couldn't figure out what pattern they'd take.

In close range however, Seigrein had been extremely bad. These blades spun and spun, and it had only been a matter of seconds until Seigrein was finally hit. Seigrein needed to keep the battle close range though, if he left for distance then this guy could easily take the opportunity to kill Melody.

Seigrein kept trying to get a hit in, but every second he tried to get closer the crazy man just took a step forward and followed his advance. The man was extremely agile, and with those blades spinning around in his hands didn't help his chances of getting a clear and concise hit on him. He decided he'd need to land a kick onto him before he accumulated to much damage.

Angling his arm towards the ground to catch his body, he spun around, creating force so that his foot would be able to kick the enemy farther away from this battle field. However as he did so the blades started to cut through his pants, scrapping the insides of his leg.


----------



## River Song (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

Hikari was lying down on a building, her hanging over the ledge. She looked up at the piece of paper with a bored look. It was a mission, she really didn?t want to do this but she needed the money badly. Her eyes skimmed the parchment before her lips curled into a grin. She was going to be teaching Kiddies.

She leaned back before pushing herself forward standing up.  She looked around at the village below her, sighing at the sight of the bustling market place, she was hoping to have some fun before she left for her mission but it was much too crowded, no matter how agile she was she wasn?t getting away from  that many people.

Giving a long drawn out sigh she jumped down from her rooftop into the markt below

~~~

Hikari walked to the crossroads, she looked again at her mission sheet, this was where she was supposed to meet whoever it was she was doing this mission with. She looked around and put her back against the pole, sliding down into a sitting position. 

She pulled her pig tails tighter before giving out a huff and crossing her arms.


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC

*It was around noon and the village was showing it. People were busy with their days, from buying supper for tonight to tending their gardens. The merchants were all yelling out their best deals in their stalls while two small children ran through the busy streets after an orange ball in fits of wild giggles. Through all this happiness, there was Shell. Dressed in dark colours, she passed through the crowds of people dressed in vibrant colours that swallowed her up. Eventually she made it to the next street that was a residential one and much quieter. There were a few people walking down the street but other than that it was peaceful. 

"Peace... I shouldn't take it for granted," Shell muttered to herself as she walked along the road heading for the cafe at the end. It was a nice quaint one that sold the sweetest cupcakes that she'd ever tasted. Right now, she could feel her mouth watering at the thought of a dark chocolate and vanilla cream cupcake with chocolate dust on top. Usually a dark thought would be on her mind, but this time it's dark chocolate. Though the thought that she was pigging out in a cafe while Lessar and Skye were hard at work on a mission bought a selfish smile to her face. There wasn't even an ounce of guilt there, just humour.

_*TAP, TAP, TAP

*_The sound of high heels echoing the ground rustled Shell's ears. She glanced across the street - empty. Not a soul was walking down here, yet she could here this sound. Suspicious, she carried on along the street towards the cafe, only 20 meters or so away now.

_*TAP, TAP, TAP

*'There it is again...' _Shell thought to herself as she looked over her shoulder to still see the same deserted street. This noise was beginning to bother her. Not because of the noise itself, but because she couldn't figure it out. It fustrated her the most when she couldn't figure something out or she felt like she'd been left out in the cold. Being uniformed is one of her worst fears after tight spaces.

_*TAP, TAP, TAP

*_"Alright, who's there!?" Shell spun around, Calibur in her hands and her lungs yelling out to the street. All she got in response was her voice echoing through the streets. "I know you're following me! Just reveal yourself!"

No answer.

Now this was pissing her off. Whoever it was, they were sneaky and cowardly. Regnum strafes backwards, her eyes scanning every nook and cranny among the buildings on the streets. Again, nothing. She began to even doubt anyone was there.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 22, 2012)

Ryu Reikon LT

Ryu was walking calmly. Expressionless. He had a paper clutched in his hands. It was a mission. His clan may be rich but he always like the idea of making it on your own. Doing your own stuff. Although he would never leave the clan making his own money would not be bad. He read the mission again. Teaching some kids. Great training some worthless people how to be a ninja. And it was also a partner mission. Meaning he would work with someone to way him down. Though he was not used to missions. He did sneak out from his clan. Meaning royal guards will come looking for him as soon as they realize he is gone....if they realize he is gone.


As Ryu continued walked he thought to pick up the pace. This would take place in some ninja academy. As Ryu looked at the address on the mission paper he was relieved that it was in some small town not far from this area he was in. After a long while of traveling he seen the town. It was extremely different from his clan. It was so...small and plain.

Ryu jumped on the tallest house. He quickly picked out where the academy was. He then took a big jump and landed by the entrance. People stared but he did not acknowledge trash who judge people like that. He then sighed. He realized that the mission poster said the meet up point was outside of the town.

"Just great. Damn partners." 

He said quickly running outside. He seen a cross rode sign and a teen. He then stared for a moment. Waiting for something.

"Excuse me circus slut.....have you seen anyone here looking to do this mission?"

He said straight forward as he tossed the mission poster towards her.


----------



## River Song (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

Hikari sat, staring into space, her hands deftly playing with the piece of paper. Her head was lolled to the side; it almost looked like she was sleeping with her eyes open. She could here footsteps coming from the village; it was probably someone coming to collect her.

She sighed as she turned her head to the side looking at the boy who was approaching. He looked like something out of the terminator, he was covered in black with his coat done up. It was so unartistic it almost made Hikari wince.

"Excuse me circus slut.....have you seen anyone here looking to do this mission?"

This... thing said to her, she caught the poster he threw at her, before opening it up to reveal the same sheet of paper that was resting on her lap. Her mouth formed a grin as she stood up. ?Well, I was supposed to be doing a mission with someone aswell, but I was expecting someone who actually knows more than the kids I need to teach, so I guess that isn?t you. ?

She said brushing past him as she began to walk to the village. ?Oh yes, and If you ever call me that again I?m feeding your remains to the kids at snack time!? she giggled as she continued down the path, expecting Ryu to follow her.


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC










​
*A flash of bright light obscures the sun, blinding Shell with the purity of it's rays. Small sparkles that resembles fairy dust begins to rain around a disgusted Shell Regnum. All of this marks the entrance of whoever was following Shell.

"Make a grand entrance why don't you?" Shell remarked sarcastically as she raised Calibur, bracing herself from any attack that may come forward. Instead of a barrage of elemental jutsu however, a woman hovered down to the ground, her fairy wings vibrating wildly. She has a warm smile on her face that oozes confidence and vanity. It goes hand in hand with her appearance - blonde hair, a toned figure and eyes that put Shell to shame.



"A... _Fairy?_"

Shell is surprised that the sight of her follower is this. A girl who looks too innocent to possibly be twisted and evil. Her elegant shoes that tower with the heel explain the noise, but it's still unbelievable.

"No, your worst nightmare," She answers in a husky voice. "I'm Cendrillion of _*MAIDEN.*_ You may not know me, but I'm sure you've heard of the group I'm affiliated with~"

The name indeed did strike a bell. _MAIDEN_, along with _LIGHTSWORD_ and _HEARTCRUX_ were the three teams that were considered the best of the Regnum Clan and only took orders from the Queen herself. Each group had no more then 6 members, and were part of a ranking table. _MAIDEN_ was ranked third, with _LIGHTSWORD_ second and_ HEARTCRUX_ right at the top of their game. Shell had only ever met a _MAIDEN_ member once, and that's Lessar. For the other groups, they were unknown to her.

Shaking her head in dissapointment, Shell began to question her. 

"So, did my mother send you Cendrillion? That crafty old cow thought I was worthy of a MAIDEN, hmm?" 

Cendrillion stretches out her left arm, twirling it in circles like a ballerina. Her legs are posed elegantly, and the look on her face is a nonchalant one.

"Actually, I come of my own accord. I don't plan to battle you Charlotta," She answered, her teal eyes sparkling in the sunlight. Shell is unsure of what to make of this, but goes along with it anyway.

"Okay. Talk then."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 22, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

Ryu then realized that she was his partner. A girl....dressed like that? No disrespect against girls as he has a older sister who is actually clan leader but this teen....she looked pathetic. He then seen the girl walk past him. His face still expressionless.

"Yeah because the kids can learn so much from you. The girls learn how to wear makeup and dress like you while the boys do cartwheels like idiots" 


Ryu said expressionless and straight forward. He began following the girl. He did not enjoy her presence one bit. He then heard a witty remark. This made Ryu sigh. It just reminded him how female kids and teens are hard to work with. 

"Okay so would you prefer the great bimbodini?"

He spoke while walking past her. In no time they were in the small town heading straight towards the academy. He has never seen one this small and poor looking. There were about 15 kids outside. The academy stereotypes he heard was correct. They hung out in there own groups. two boys were picking on a younger girl. Ryu sighed as he walked towards the the campus.

"Okay kids...I will be your substitute. We will keep this simple. I will train you in basic skills as my techniques are not really compatible with yours."

Ryu turned to the clown behind him. He just shook his head in disappointment. He did not wanna sound pushy but she would be a bad influence. He spoke to her clearly.

"Get a mop for that ridiculous makeup on your face. And next time where a T shirt." 

He said clearly. This girl looked exactly as how he thought of her. A circus freak slut who probably sleeps with everyone. He then noticed the kids were starting to walk inside the academy so he followed. Some of them giggled and laughed at the way Ryu had spoken to the girl.


----------



## River Song (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon Lt*
_Trials of Namira_

Darkness, that was all she could see, just darkness. Her eyes were heavy, they refused to open, she could hear everything the blood pumping in her ears, the murmurs of people around her, she willed herself to move but her body would not respond, everything felt heavy, even the air in her lungs. She wanted to cry out but she couldn’t, she could only hear.

“Are you sure you want... this one M’Lady.” A voice said Hikari could only assume ‘this one’ was her.


“I wouldn’t have brought her here if I didn’t think I had found a suitable host, she may be diff...”But Namira!” “But nothing!” 

Hikari could hear the recognasisable sound of a slap echo through the room. The new voice was that of an old woman, Hikari was sure of it.

“I’m sorry M’Lady.” The first voice spoke again, he sounded like he was grovelling, why would he grovel to an old Lady?

“As you should be, now you will follow my orders without anymore subordination or I will feed you to the failed attempts!”

Then there was silence, Hikari would assume he was nodding or had left. “Did you enjoy all that little argument Jester.” The old woman asked. “I know you can hear me, I am Namira, The lady of Decay, and you, you will be my legacy.” 

*Hikari Gomon*

She smirked abit “I can teach the girls how to cripple a man, would you like to be my guinea pig.” She smiled sweetly at him before strutting infront of him before turning around “ At least I can teach them how to navigate, its seems like you did a crappy job of it today!”

“The great bimbodini, it has a sort of ring to it.” She smirked, usually she would have a knife at his throat by now but since it was a mission she couldn’t so she just settled for winding him up as much as she could.

They arrived at the academy; silently she studied the children, noting that one of the girls was being picked on by two boys. She watched Ryu introduce himself and then She followed suit “Hi kiddies I his partner Hikari Gomon, I will be training you today.” She shouted in a cheerfull voice.

She followed Ryu into the classroom when he commented on her attire “Well next time don’t let your mother dress you like a twelve year old playing dress-up.” She whispered smiling. She then turned to the class “You have 5 seconds to get into your seats” she called sweetly. She was being really nice to these kids but there was a reason behind it. 

“Okay, excuse my partner he is grumpy because he didn’t get his milk this morning” she said once they were all in their seat, after the chuckles had dies down she pointed to one of the boys who was bullying the girl “Come up for a second darling I’ve got a surprise for you.” She smiled as the boy walked up, a swagger in his step.

Once he reached her she smiled at him, then suddenly in one swift movement she bent down and lifted the boy up by the ankle. “Now you were picking on a girl before we got here, and if I see it again, I’m going to gut you and leave your head as a get well soon present for your teacher. Got it?” she asked in the same sickly sweet voice. “Now back to your seat.” She said dropping him on the ground with a thud.


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC

*Cendrillion twirled her hands in the style of a ballerina. The result was a burst of the same sweet light and dazzling sparkles. Once they were cleared, Cendrillion was seen sitting on a royal chair. Shell was impressed by her jutsu, but found it a little too girly for her taste.

"Sit down Charlotta," Cendrillion insisted, pointing towards the same chair which also appeared next to Shell. She did just this, planting Calibur right next to her in the road just in case anything happened.

"Be quick with it and don't try anything funny," Shell cautioned her, narrowing her eyes in a sharp glare. Cendrillion wasn't threatened at all and instead smiled.

"The reason I came all the way here to find you wasn't just because of your status. It was because of the people we've seen you hanging out with. The bastard Uchiha 'Skye' as he likes to call himself. Then, there's the one that sparked my personal interest-"

"_Lessar?_"

"Indeed. You see, she was put in MAIDEN as more of a trainee and out of guilt from the Queen. Either way, she was apart of MAIDEN and still is. Her running away and abandoning the Regnum Clan is treason in itself, but the fact she was apart of MAIDEN and knows quite a few of the Clan's secrets is worrying."

"Oh, so you want to make sure nobody finds out about all the cruel shit you guys do?" Shell smirked, unable to hold back the snappy comments.

"We need LB. I need you Charlotta to tell me where she is for the sake of the Clan. Innocent children could be harmed unless you tell me wh-"

"*YOU'VE ALREADY HARMED ENOUGH INNOCENT CHILDREN!!*" Shell slammed her fist down on the chair, cracking the arms of it in anger. Her teeth were clenched and her eyes were aimed at Cendrillion like darts. 

The elegant woman let out a tiresome sigh before continuing on. "Lessar is one problem, then there's Skye. You may not know the history behind him, but I do. He's dangerous."

"How so?"

"I can't tell you that."

"Then what makes you think I'm going to help you?"

Cendrillion kept a calm expression as she stood up from her chair, walking over towards Shell. Her walk was so elegant and lady-like it was almost like she glided over there. She bent over, gripping Shell's chin with the ends of her fingernails.

"If you don't help me, then I'll do what I have to do. If this involves kidnapping Lessar and killing Skye, then so be it. Those are the last resorts of my mission. If you don't want to help me be safe about it, then so be it. Now, I'll give you one last chance - Tell me where they are, or I go to plan B."

Shell nudged her off before leaning back in her chair. She thought about it at first, not taking her eyes off the smiling Cendrillion for a second. After a few moments, The Exiled Princess finally leaned up with a sigh.

"I knew you'd make the right decision Charlotta~"

"So did I," Shell began, flashing Cendrillion a false smile. 

"_*FUCK. YOU.*_"


----------



## River Song (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon LT*
_The trials Of Namira_

She had fallen back asleep again, Hikari hadn?t meant it but sleep had over com here, she gave out a loud yawn, stretching her arms. Holy shit she could Move, then almost experimentally she opened her eyes.

The light hit her like a brick wall, forcing her to close her eyes again, once her eyes had become adjusted she looked round, she was on an operating table.  Bottles of medicine that lined the wall. To her right there was a tray with scalpels in it sitting ontop of a file, she moved to reach for the file before she realised something, there was an IV drip in her hand.

She groaned as she turned to yank it out but her hand was stopped. She let out a gasp as she saw an old woman holding onto her hand. ?Whe,when did.?

?I?ve been here since you woke up dearie, you?re abit drowsy but I guess you have an excuse that was some pretty heavy anaesthetic we had you under.? 

Hikari recognised that voice ?You?re Namira? she said dumbly as she took a proper look at the woman, she was sitting in a wheel chair, a blanket covering up the entire bottom of her body.

?So you remember that good, good.? She said.

Hikari seemed to snap back to her senses as she screamed ?what the hell just happened!?

Namira chuckled, expecting this ?It was just a simple procedure; we were injecting you with Pheromones to ready your body for the operation. If you?re wondering how you got here we drugged you while you were sleeping.? She said off-handedly.

?Ready for what procedure?? she screamed.

Namira sighed ?You will find out more soon, I promise dearie, but for now. Sleep.? She said as she flicked a button and something started to pump through Hikari?s IV. Then she slept.


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC

*Cendrillion showed no reaction of anger to Shell's profanity, instead walking in the opposite direction to her chair. She snaps her fingers to have the chair below Shell vanish in a burst of sparkles, dropping her to the ground.

"You've become such a rotten little girl instead of a proper lady since you left young Charlotta," She began as her own chair vanished, leaving a burst of white smoke and sparkles that glistened in the sunlight. Cendrillion turned to face Shell, a fixed expression on her face. "I think it's about time someone put you in your place once and for all."

Shell smiled with radiance at Cendrillion's suggestion of a battle. Using Calibur as leverage to raise herself from the ground, she yanked it out of the ground and aimed it at the MAIDEN member.

"If it's a fight you want, it's a fight you're going to get. I'm sick of you all afterall," Shell declared as small sparks of lightning began to flicker around her. Her hair was slightly levitating and her eyes had turned an even deeper shade of blue.










​
"Fair enough. Let's begin, shall we?" Cendrillion snaps her fingers, summoning a chubby rabbit of around 7 feet in height with her trademark smoke and sparkles. The instant it arrived, the rabbit transformed into a short sword with metallic bunny ears at the end painted in a pearly white. There was a soft gust of wind surrounding Cendrillion, something that Shell assumed was part of her jutsu.

Wasting no time, Shell charges straight for Cendrillion with a confident smile. She makes no cry of battle, instead staying silent to focus on the battle. Calibur tears through the air as Shell curves it round to knock the MAIDEN in the waist. She's sure she's going to get a hit on the 'fairy', only to be surprised when Cendrillion blocked it with her own blade. There was no complicated movement with Cendrillion, just a flick of the wrist.

The two engage in a close sword fight that begins equal, but Cendrillion soon gains the upperhand. The wind surrounding her knocks Shell off her balance, meaning she can't hit at the right time and allows for Cendrillion to slash and slice Regnum to ribbons. Her finishing attack is a ducking twirl mixed with a gust of wind that creates a gruesome wound on Shell's stomach while throwing her away from the woman.

"For someone who talks a lot, you're rather weak," Cendrillion remarks as she flicks Shell's blood from her blade. The girl losing the battle winces at the pain as she bandages it up with the torn remnants of her top. If it wasn't for the double-layered fishnet underneath, Shell would have her dignity exposed too.

"I'm just getting started!" Shell counters with a wolfish growl before charging towards Cendrillion again with Calibur tight within her hands. This time the MAIDEN 'fairy' doesn't want to waste time against the likes of The Exiled Princess, instead raising her arm to the sky.

"*CALIGA!!*" 

Her voice echoes like a microphone as a large glass shoe drops down from the sky, blocking Shell's path. 'Large' isn't even the correct way to describe the shoe - 'Abnormaly huge' or 'Monstrous' suits better. It was at least three times the size of Shell, but this also meant the arch of where the heel raises up would allow Shell to pass through.

"I hope that's not trying to keep me out!" Shell chuckles mischieviously, preparing to cut down the shoe with the grand blade Calibur. She's cut off however by the echoing of Cendrillion's voice again.

"*Glass Release: 10 Million Shards!!*"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 22, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Wasting Your Potential! Let's Fix That!_​
Zero immediately dashed into Seigrein's guard wanting to get up close and personal with him. He wanted this to be every bit personal, the boy had deeply offended Zero and he had to pay dearly. The Clown Prince was upon his Senju foe moving quicker than the eye could see to advance on him, but the boy's reflexes weren't completely shoddy as he responded immediately responded with a barrage. However even though he was on the offensive he was very tentative in the way he was attacking Zero, opting not to really put his body into any strike lest he create too big and opening.

"Come now Lame-O you're going to have to do better because I can keep this up all day! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"Zero howled with laughter as opponents diminished physical well-being made him even slower for him, it really was like a walk in the park, but Zero had gotten too cocky as he finally decided to lunge in at Seigrein and go for a fatal blow. As he decided this the Senju planted his arm into the ground and spun gathering momentum as he whipped his leg at Zero. The Clown Prince was completely take off guard as he angled his knife sideway and tried to swing across the length of Seigrein's leg, however it was somewhat in his blind spot and his spidey sense betrayed him as he couldn't get full contact instead grazing Seigrein as the boys heel was driven into his jawline. The blow knocked Zero off balance as his body was uprooted from the ground, but Zero tilted his body and put his hand down using it to push off the ground then somersault back into a standing position. His coordination much improved thanks to his Rimen Sharingan.

"Good golly that smarts!!! Come on now aren't you having a bit of fun? It's thrilling isn't it knowing that any moment you could die, or that at the slightest mistake it's not just your life it's Pixie's life as well. Like right now... I could easily run circles around you then slit her cute little throat. I wonder do you think she's a squirter? Maybe she's a runner? If she's a squirter that'd be so awesome, but if she's a runner then hopefully she let's it run like a waterfall. I don't want her being stingy with the blood, it's better when they make a big mess. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"  Zero was trying to get inside Seigrein's head, he wanted to make him angry he wanted to see why his chakra was so different why it was so evil... Deciding to go with innuendo and threats on Melody's life in order to coax whatever was hiding in the boy out. He knew their was something more to this kid than his goody goody act, he was wasting his potential...

Zero disappeared from sight nothing betraying his whereabouts, no wind, no air pressure change his presence seemingly erased....

SQUIRTER OR RUNNER!!! LET'S FIND OUT!!!"Zero yelled as he appeared behind Melody quickly wrapping his arms around her and putting his blade to her nape. He nicked her with the blade ever so slightly in order to draw a little blood.

"Don't worry baby. I'll take it extra slow! ZAHAHAHZAHAHA!! What are you going to do now Lame-O. Better think fast I can be quite twitchy!!!"


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC

*Shell released a ear-slicing scream of pain as the glass shoe shattered into millions of peices, spreading out in a radius that included the Regnum. She was knocked to the ground, bleeding heavily and with some shards still stuck in her. Groaning and screaming in pain, Shell began to carefully tear out the shards wedged in her flesh. With each one that came out, bits of flesh and blood stretched from her skin like melted cheese on a pizza.

"I'm going to rip your guts out!" The Exiled Princess roared in anger, glaring at the woman who did this to her. Judging by her expression, she couldn't care less for Shell's welfare and in fact seemed pleased in what she'd done.

"It's what you deserve. How about rinsing your mouth out too?" Cendrillion snapped her fingers to have a glass of water and soap appear hovering above Shell. The sparkles fell on to her face, followed by the soap being wedged in her mouth. Regnum tried to spit it out, but Cendrillion then used the levitation with the water to pour it directly into Shell's mouth, effectively 'washing her mouth out'.

"The next time you think you're better than me, or anyone for that matter, remember this day. Charlotta Regnum or 'Shell' as you like to call yourself, you're weak. You're pathetic and a nobody who abandoned their clan for their own selfish reasons. If you wasn't the Queen's daughter, you would've been asassinated long ago before you met me. The only reason dare spare you is because of the pr-" Cendrillion cut herself off there, wishing not to say more. Instead she snapped her fingers again, causing all the glass, water and soap to dissapear in a puff of thin white smoke. "If there's anything you're worthy of being Shell, it's a cleaner at the Clan's Castle. Lessana-Bei will probably become the new Queen after our current one; But what shame she must endure on a daily basis to have a daughter who isn't even pure! You're a disgrace! An absolute disgrace! To your Clan and to women!"

Shell stared at the ground the whole time while Cendrillion ranted, not once moving an inch. The blood poured out of all the wounds on her body, filling the ground she lay on. The only part of her body that moved were her eyes as they blinked every minute or so. She had a slack-jawed expression, and seemed emotionless.

"Cendrillion... You speak so low of me yet... We both know what the MAIDENS and t-the others have done," She began, coughing up a splutter of blood after. "Call me whatever you want... A disgrace, pathetic, nobody... I don't care. If-No, when I kill her and the others... It'll all be over."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 22, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Mission - LIGHTS~ _

There at the Field of Disward, a certain boy was training to develop his Lightning release techniques. He made his last set of hand seals before he collapsed onto the grassy plains beneath him. Covering his eyes from the sunlight beaming onto him, he noticed a bird was circling around in the sky.

"_A mission?_"

Noctis Lucis Ranen got up from the ground and raised his hand to signal the bird to descend downwards. He carefully unwrapped the ninja scroll from it's legs when the creature landed on his arm. Once he unraveled the contents inside, he noticed it was an assassination mission:



> _Lights_
> 
> *Client:* Astro
> *Rank:* C
> ...




This guy under the name of LIGHTS was the main target. Even though Noctis had no reason to fight or kill him, it is a mission to a shinobi and he had to follow through completing whatever tasks were assigned to him regardless. It was an oath he had taken up when he graduated from the Ninja academy. He didn't have a choice, he had to become stronger to follow out through his own path and becoming a shinobi was his only way to do so.

"_I guess this day will last longer than it would. Hopefully I don't regret what I have to do..._"












Noctis had put the scroll into his back pocket and head for the target destination. Once he arrived, he had come to a deserted town. Upon entering the town, no sound of anything was to be heard except for the wind. He could see noone out in the open. "_What a silent town... I don't think I ever been here before._"


Walking forward, he was carefully observing the environment around him for any suspicious movement. He noticed a Inn around the corner of one of the streets. 

"_Maybe someone in there might be able to find tell me about where this LIGHTS is..._"

He entered the Inn casually and only saw two people inside. One was sitting at the table drinking coffee and the other one was the Innkeeper behind the counter. Both of them looked at me like some kind of monster. Before Noctis could take another step, a kunai just barely missed his shoulder and hit the side of the wall behind him. 

"Stay where you are. If your planning to take my daughter for your sick deeds then you'll die trying." 

Apparently, he misunderstood Noctis's intentions and took it to the extent of threatening him. The man sitting at the table readied a katana he just took out from his sheath while the Innkeeper readied his Kunai. Noctis sighed and took a step back to lie against the wall behind him with his arms crossed. 

"_I'm just here as a Shinobi on a mission. I have no reason to attack your daughter._"

The Innkeeper was surprised at the boy's determination without fear at having weapons aimed at him. Having a second thought, the Innkeeper recognized the Omega symbol on his shoulder. "The R-Ranen clan?!" He spoke hesitantly as he started fear aiming a weapon at the boy. The other man at the table with his Katana did not budge one bit while threatening to attack him. 

"_A Ranen? What's a high person like you could be possibly doing here in the middle of nowhere? It makes you even more suspicious!_"

The men grasped tightly onto his Katana trying to intimidate the boy. Noctis nodded and closed his eyes. "_Look... I'm here on a mission.. I don't have any reason to take a girl nor I don't have any reason to come and harm you. The reason I'm here is to deal with a person that goes by the name of LIGHTS._" 

The Innkeeper was startled upon hearing the name. He was lowered his kunai carefully. Seeing this, the man holding the katana yelled at him, "Darmand! What are you doing?! He could be very well an enemy! Don't let your guard down so easily. Even if he is a Ranen, what makes us so sure that he's not one of his minions come here to decieve us?! Do you want your daughter to be gone like your son?!" 

The Innkeeper now named Darmand, nodded at the man by the table. "No! I won't let that happen again!" Darmand had violently yelled out slamming his fist onto the counter. He slowly clamed down and looked at the man at the table. "He can't be.. If he came here because of him, he would have already attacked us. And it's unusual to see a shinobi from the fire country to come here. I trust him so lower your weapon, Cain."

Noctis did nothing but say a few words to get out of his situation. The man named Cain put his katana back in his sheath angrily and sat back down on the table drinking his coffee. "_Here you can sit down, I'll tell you about LIGHTS. But I want to know why your here because of him._"

The boy felt annoyed to tell his true intentions. He rather kept everything to himself but he felt like he had to tell him only to know about his target. Noctis approached the stool by the counter sitting infront of Darmand. He passed by Cain seeing he was staring into space. "_I'm here to kill LIGHTS..._" Noctis blatantly put it in simple words without going into details. The man behind him had spit out the coffee he was about to swallow inside his mouth once hearing this. At first, Darmand thought he was joking, but he was speaking the truth. "I see...."

The man drinking his coffee approached Noctis from behind, "You're seriously saying that? Are you asking for your own death so soon? Whatever..." Cain head upstairs, probably to one of the rooms, as Noctis heard the door shut.  Darmand was silent for a bit but finally spoke, "I'm sorry about that... He's been having a rough time lately..." Noctis didn't show any concern.

Noctis set both of his elbows onto the counter with his fists coupled together. "_Now... who is this LIGHTS person..._" Noctis coldly asked Darmand without giving any feeling to him whatsoever. "Alright, I'll tell you about LIGHTS. I'll tell you everything about him..."


~To be continued~


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC

*"You're going to do nothing~!" Cendrillion raised her voice for the first time in this encounter, her figure casting a dark shadow over the helpless Shell. 

" Yes I will...! I'll survive this... Then I'll come for you..." The Princess whispered, slowly bleeding away to a painful death.

" Nobody is going to come for you. The other members of MAIDEN are situated in the area. If anyone resembling the appearance of Skye or Lessar enters the area, we'll take action. I've already let the others know through a telepathic jutsu about the situation. It's over Shell. I'm taking you in, and your friends are done too. It's only a shame that you must be taken in without an once of dignity left in yo-"

_*WHOOSH
*_
Cendrillion is blasted out of Shell's sight by a sort of wind bullet, much to the Regnum's surprise and relief. A person landed next to her who's face she couldn't see due to the pain of moving. However, the red and white striped long socks are instantly recognisable. 

" Cendrillion, have you really gone so low to attack the Princess herself? I doubt the Queen will be happy to know you've been kicking around her daughter, hmm?" 

It's Lessar, here to save her own cousin. Shell is surprised she is back from the mission so soon. 

" H-How... Did you get back so fast?" Shell asked with a husky broken voice. Lessar didn't even need to answer and instead flashed her a confident smile. 

" We were ambushed on our way and assumed the worst," Skye's voice interrupted the two, landing next to them with a brunette thrown over his shoulders. Once he had landed, he tossed the badly burnt body of the brunette over to an angered Cendrillion. "Toasted Davina. You like?"

" How dare you! How dare you burn a woman like that! And especially from the likes of a bastard child!" Cendrillion screamed in fury, her hair ruffled and her perfect dress ruined from the wind blast. She held out her hand, forming a wand that sparkled in the sunlight and had a pink heart at the top. Lessar immediately tended to Shell, beginning to heal her wounds while Skye covered the two from Cendrillion.

" I will avenge Davnia... Me and the other MAIDEN sisters. Sooner than you think too!" She laughed under her breath like a cliche villian. It was a surprise how different her personality was since earlier. Shell thought that it must be true when people say you see people's true colours when they're angry. 

" And we'll fuck you up then too. Bye~" Lessar used her right hand to wave off Cendrillion in a childish manner, who gave a flick of her wand to teleport herself and Davina away from the area.


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yomi*

She watched as Ceal made a face which was wretched in pain, Yomi almost felt as if she said something wrong. Was it about his family? The Nisaki family was a strong family, with a whole generation of great generals, but as Ceal argued his case about she saw that every bright ray of light cast a shadow of some kind. She couldn't relate to Ceal and his pain but she could only see it...

It almost made her want to reach over and touched the boy...

She never knew the feeling of that and if she did, she didn't feel it recently, and her memories were gone. Yomi just looked at him for a minute, she didn't know if he was going to cry or not. The boy seem very emotional on the subject and it made her feel weird a bit, the simple fact that he was being tortured mentally and physically by his own clan.

But at the same time she pitied the boy she could see where the clan was coming from..

They have been known to be ruthless clan and powerful, the clan that would waste no time going into war wiping out an entire nation if they needed to. They were like rabid dogs sometimes, even though Minamoto called themselves the dogs of the ninja world, the Nisaki clan was the rabid dog...

Yomi reached out and touched his head,  her fingers running though his hair and pushing his head down..

She didn't know what to do...

"Its okay....If you want to cry...." Yomi begun not looking at the game, "I won't judge."


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC

*It had been three days since Shell's encounter with Cendrillion, and what a relaxing three days it had been for Shell. While she was forced to relax in hospital thanks to her wounds, Lessar and Skye were out doing missions back-to-back. Shell couldn't help but feel bad about the whole situation. She let Cendrillion do that to her, and it made her feel weak. After all this time of thinking she was strong for taking out ants, she was finally put in her place by someone who really was strong. It was also a stark reminder to her on just how dangerous the Regnum Family were. They will do anything to further their goals, even if it means their own blood gets hurt.

Now the Regnum Princess is sat on the edge of her bed in their acquired house. An old woman who the trio would often assist and look after had passed away in the village and left the three her house in their will as she knew of the squalor conditions they lived in. Finally Shell had her own room to think and just be alone, and she was making use of the time wisely.

'_It can't go on any longer. It just can't Shell,_' she thought to herself, glancing out the window. The rays of light from the sunset cast an orange light on Shell's face, giving her a feeling of warmth. 
_
'It won't be much longer now...'_

_"This better be worth it!"_ 

Shell's thoughts are interrupted by the all-too familiar voice of Lessar, followed by the door being shut. She headed out of her room dressed modestly in a long white t-shirt that stretched down to her thighs and black shorts barely visible underneath. Regnum descends down the stairs a little, just to check if it really is the two only to be spotted by Skye.

"You stalking us or something? Come downstairs, I think we've got enough," Skye ushered her over as he sat on the sofa and outstretched his arms while Lessar dumped the bag of ryo on the table.

"So how much you got?" Shell asked in a tired voice.

"You'll never believe it...!"

- - - - - - - - - -

*Cael Nasaki*
 *FRIENDS

*Cael could feel her warm hands running through his blonde locks of hair. His eyes glanced over to her just for a second. She had a reassuring smile on her face, but seemed to not know what to say.

"It's okay... If you want to cry... I won't judge," She assured him in a sweet tone, but this only fustrated him more. He moved over, releasing her soft grip on his hair.

"No, I don't want to cry. I'll _never_ cry over my father or my Clan. They're not worth it, and it'll only prove him right..." He muttered, staring down at his feet. It was only then he realised how depressing he made the situation and soon began to feel bad. Turning to face Yomi, he managed a smile before speaking.

"Sorry. I'm honestly sorry for dumping all my issues on you. We just met and that's no way to start off, hmm?"​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 22, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Recovering from his previous attack he pushed himself back onto his feat. However he didn't come out completely unharmed by his attacks, but certainty a lot worse could have happened. Moving his arm to his chest he almost fell in pain; fighting had made the wound worse, he wasn't sure how long he'd be able to go on for, but he needed to protect Melody at all costs.

 "Good golly that smarts!!! Come on now aren't you having a bit of fun? It's thrilling isn't it knowing that any moment you could die, or that at the slightest mistake it's not just your life it's Pixie's life as well. Like right now... I could easily run circles around you then slit her cute little throat. I wonder do you think she's a squirter? Maybe she's a runner? If she's a squirter that'd be so awesome, but if she's a runner then hopefully she let's it run like a waterfall. I don't want her being stingy with the blood, it's better when they make a big mess. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" 
​
Seigrein's fist tightened, becoming  ever so furious with the platinum haired man. He was really trying to fire Seigrein up, and unfortunately, he had been doing it correctly. Seigrein's body tensed up, ready to smash this guys' face in, but he suddenly disappeared from sight. All he could hear was the roar of the crazy man, declaring: 

 "SQUIRTER OR RUNNER!!! LET'S FIND OUT!!!"
​
Seigrein turned around, only to see Melody being help captive by the masked man. Melody's eyes widened, finally grasping the situation of what had just happened. He moved so fast, she didn't even notice him approach her from behind. The platinum haired man slowly slit her throut, only enough for a little blood to escape. Seigrein's body was in complete shock. He had never seen Melody like this, her life was in danger, and blood had been already been spilled. 

"Don't worry baby. I'll take it extra slow! ZAHAHAHZAHAHA!! What are you going to do now Lame-O. Better think fast I can be quite twitchy!!!"​
Melody had started to wince in pain as tears had started to appear in her eyes. The anguish was evident, and she couldn't do anything to stop this mad man. That had been the final straw as an array of emotions enveloped Seigrein. His hate for the man standing in front of him eveloped Seigrein, throwing his mind into a abyss. 

All that could be heard to Seigrein now was a light chuckle, but he payed it no mind. Quickly his pupil shrunk into what looked like a small black circle, while his iris' changed to a dark red hue. Finally his sclera had made a complete one-eighty as it changed from white to black. His canine teeth along with his nails started to grow longer and sharper. Suddenly chakra had started to sprout from his body, forming what appeared to be a cloak.

The color of the chakra had been a orange red, with a bit of turquoise mixed inside. However the strangest thing about this cloak had been not the color or how it sprouted, but the single tail like formation, coming out from Seigrien's back. Afterwords he put his hands on the ground as well, as if he were some type of animal. Once this transformation had ended Seigrein let out a deep growl. There had been people in front of him, but he didn't care if they were enemies or not, they were just in his way!

*"RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW"*

Cried out Seigrein, as a shockwave of air came crashing out from his mouth. It blew away the scissors away from Melody's neck, but at the same time it had blown Melody and the white haired man away as well. The trees in the forest had been knocked down, row by row, as the chakra around Seigrein became erratic. His sight had been fixated on the man that was blown away, as he let out another animistic like roar. ​


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC

*"How much?" Shell asked the smirking Lessar with the same grey tone. 

" Guess," Lessar answers simply.

" 5,000 Ryo?"
"Little higher~"
"10,000?"
"Little higher~"
"100,000?"
"Little lower~"

" 50,000, okay?" Skye sighed, fustrated from the words flying back and forth between the two. "I got 30k for my mission which was pretty stupid, while Lessar got the 20. I was the best of course!"

" Shove it back where it came from," Lessar barked at Skye before turning back to Shell. "Is that enough? 50,000 Ryo and a free house. We should be jumping over the moon right now."

" No no... It's great. Thanks you two," Shell gave a small smile, something that was rare from her let alone saying 'thank you'. It's not that she was bitter, it's just she was just unhappy most of the time. But all that unhappiness would always be locked up.

" So, when do we get this thing started? After the deal with Cendrillion, I can't wait to just smash her face in," Skye confessed with a cocky smile as he leaned back on the sofa. The feelings were mutual between the group. 

" Once we pay the man and get equipped, it'll start. Of course we have to wait for the right time too, but then there's something else we need to do before that," Shell explained before leading on to her next point. She sat down at the table before continuing.

" We need a name. An identity. We can't just run around as three hoodrats."

" Aww, but I liked that!"


----------



## Bringer (Jan 22, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

As Ryu watched the kids he learned what he was dealing with. By the looks of it the ones upfront were the smart ones. The one in the back were the strong ones. The middle has a group of boys. And the far left and right had a small amount of girls that are usually the ones to get picked on. He noticed the kids laughed at her remark. He just sighed.

"Do you always have a witty remark? And stop calling them kitties."

Ryu asked. As she called a boy up and basically threatened him Ryu spoke.

"Are you trying to get us fired?"

Ryu then decided to ignore this slutty clown. He then walked ahead of her. He yawned a bit. He then looked at the whole class with his expressionless face. 

"So where did your class leave off. Oh and also we will split into to groups. I will take the boys and the clown takes the girls. The girls will learn how to make witty remarks and to dress up like a clown. Any questions."

The boys started to laugh like crazy and when the girls heard that they did stood silent. He then turned back upped a bit. And went for the backdoor that leads towards the training field. The boys quickly followed. They waited for Ryu command.

"Fight me full force children!!! To be shinobi you have to fight anything!!!"

Ryu sudden outburst made the boys flinch. They just gulped a bit and did nothing. This annoyed Ryu as he was ready to strike. Then the boy with brown hair and glasses spoke.

"We never have been a in a fight. We have never seen a fight. Do you mind if you and Hikari"

Ryu turned to the clown girl. He sighed. He did not like to beat on girls. It was so pathetic. But he had to teach the kids something. 

"What do you say? Oh and also dont think I will go easy on you just because your a girl and also because this is a sparring match."

Ryu said with the same expressionless face. He then took of his shirt revealing a white shirt with a red design. He then crossed his arms. Was he really about to beat some clown ass?


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC

*There was a moment of silence after Shell's suggestion of creating a name for them. They had quite a big goal, so it did make sense to at least create an identity for themselves. Now there's just the trouble of coming up with it.

"Got any suggestions in mind?" She asked the two, rubbing her chin as she tried to think up a name herself.

"SSL? Skye Shell Lessar?" Skye suggested, going for the most blatant of options. Lessar shook her head while Shell didn't even give it two minutes.

"3rd Street Saints?" Lessar's idea was clearly stolen from the film she saw the other week with Skye.

"Are you serious? You saw that the other day with Skye..."

"You got any better ideas then hmm?"

Did she have any better ideas? Shell wasn't much of a creative person, so just coming up with a name for the group was tough. She felt like her brain was a bottle of toothpaste - no matter how hard she squeezed, nothing would come out.

"How about EXILE? Because you know, we're all exiled from Clans like sorry bastards," Skye stated matter-of-factly, smiling slightly at his own lightly sarcastic comment. Shell glared at him, telling him just through her expression alone that he needs to think harder. Lessar had other ideas however.

"I actually like that. Just make it sound more fierce! Sexy! Powerful! *SUPREME!!*" The smile on her face stretched from ear-to-ear as she made sure her visualizations were seen by the others. It was after the strange comments that Shell spoke up.

"How about GROUP? Or TEAM?"

Any trace of happiness was blown off Lessar's face after hearing Shell's suggestion. Skye's eyebrows were raised in curiosity, especially at her hypocrisy.

"I still think we should do 3rd Street Saints to be honest."


----------



## River Song (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon Lt*
_The Trials of Namira_

She sat, in her hospital gown; she had awoken minutes ago to find a friendly male nirse sitting on her bed. “Hey there sleepy head.”  He said smiling at her. There was something off about his face but he couldn’t put her finger on it. It was something about his eyes, something strange.

“Don’t be afraid Namira won’t hurt you, she’s very nice” He said still smiling; he looked relaxed as he ticked of the boxes on his checklist. Hikari almost laughed out loud “Then why did she drug me.” She asked dryly. 

“Oh don’t worry about that, it’s just we can’t risk letting people know we’re here, Namira’s skills might attract the wrong kind of attention “he murmured, he was still smiling, that smile was getting on Hikari’s nerves.

“What skills, what does that old hag even want me for, and stop BLOODY SMILING!” she yelled the last part. Suddenly the man’s smile straightened out as he pushed his glasses up.

 “I would watch your tongue, I was only being nice to you at Namira’s request, and she is not an old hag she is the venerable Lady of Decay and the best in her field, what field that is for me to know and you to find out. I was only told to wake you and check your Vitals before Namira came, so if you don’t watch Hikari Gomon I can easily make this a very sore experience."

*Hikari Gomon*

She tensed herself in front of Ryu, if it’s a fight he wanted it would be a fight he got. Her face split into a wide smile as her legs shifted into a walking stance. “Now children watch closely, this is Gunen Sogi, or walking stance, it is your basic fighting stance and all I will need to beat the shit out of this brat.” She exclaimed gleefully.

 She back flipped away from Ryu and drew some shuriken from their holster; she could feel their steel spikes in her hand as she ran her thumb across them “You all know what shuriken are don’t you?!”

There was a murmur of Yes’ before Hikari Hurled the shuriken at Ryu, taking the chance that the distraction provided she made handseals, “Double suicide Decapitation Technique” she whispered to herself as she slid into the ground.

She moved through the earth almost silently , once she reached Ryu’s destination she reached up trying to grab his ankle and pull him down into the soil.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 22, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro followed Tenshi as she was handed the scrol of missions and picked one. She and her wolves jumped over the floor that was soak in blood. Her wolves looked at the corpeses as they like freah meat, Moro should have woke them up to get a feeding. Moro heard what Tenshi said about burning down the building, that was no problem. She guessed they be heading out now and get breakfast on the way out, she was not in a good mood and felt a little pissed at the moment, her wolves was wondering what was wrong with her this morning or had a really bad night. Moro looked at her wolves as she left the inn with Tenshi and her wolves.

_"She just pissed me off, how is a blind person reads a scroll with out being it in braile. This is going to be random, any mission is fine with me to not get bored at all. She guessed weeat at the dinner down the road of this small town, time for some fire works."_

"I guessed, this mission will do, we look like we eat later or i will hear your stomache later about food. Anyway I think their is a dinner in this small town anyway.It be best if you stand back to watch the fire works."

She activated her sharingan as she did a few handseals as to created a fire stream from her mouth that was strong and hit the inn at the angle that she want her great fire ball jutsu to be aimed at. A explosion happen from all the alcohol as the alcohol burn fast making the flames even higher in the sky. Moro put her glasses back on and walked with Tenshi and her wolves as they walked towards the small cafe to discuss the mission they would be going on. She was not showing off for no one or how inpressive she was. It was only taking out her anger out of the building. Her wolves were thinking hold your amger back or it will bite you in the butt, to there surprisr Moro ignore them as she kept walking as she was in her own world and thoughts again.


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC
*
After around twenty minutes of discussing and arguing over names, the group finally came to a decision. Almost, and I mean almost did they go with the Powerpuff Gs, but Shell managed to pound (literally) sense into Lessar and her persuasive ways. With the name decided and the resources in their hands, the group and especially their first and founding leader Shell was feeling the adrenaline pumping through her veins. If she was feeling this excited just thinking about the operation, what would she be like carrying it out?

"To be honest, I like it," Lessar commented as she spreads out a thigh-holster of senbon on the table and stock it. "It's different, and relates to us in a way. Congratulations are indeed in order to you Skye."

"Oh, that's nice! Here's me thinking you hated it," Skye chuckled with a contagious smile that couldn't help but catch on to Lessar. This boy's positive personality was a virus in itself.

Shell on the other hand was sat at the same table with her legs crossed and a sullen look on her face. She hadn't talked at once since the name was thought up, and had instead been thinking while the other two prepared their things for tommorow night. Shell couldn't help but worry about her team. Would they be strong enough for this particular mission? It wasn't exactly a kill all on sight mission and would require a fair amount of stealth, but everyone and their grandmother knows that Lessar is the worst with stealth. She had to figure out a perfect flawless strategy with absolutely no holes in it for this to work. With this mission, they were breaking more than common law.

They was pissing off a Queen.

"From now," Shell stood up, her hands attached to the table's surface. "We'll be known only as..."

"_*BRANDED.*_"


----------



## Bringer (Jan 22, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

Ryu then seen the shuriken come at him. The clown threw it one liner. So he just side stepped and the shuriken missed. He then started charging at the girl but she went underground. Ryu easily knew it was a doton. But he had no idea where she would pop up.

"Kids if someone throws one line shuriken at you just sidestep it. And if they attack from underground you jump and move a lo!!!!

Ryu last words was cut off as something grabbed his feet. He was to busy explaining to the kids he forgot about the clan girls presence. His feet began to seek in the ground. He could not believe it. So he did one thing. Prepare for the attack.

"Anyway clown here is a lesson. Learn about there opponent techniques. From your appearance you like a acrobat clown so you should be agile. And from the looks of it you use doton. While my abilities come from a clan almost nobody knows about. So look closely!" 

Ryu did many hand signs to preform to techniques. The first one was minor dragon transformation. He got stronger, faster, and now had more stamina and now could take many hits. He also grew sharp dragon teeth and his bone structure slightly changed. The second technique was dragon scale technique. Red scales grew from his body. He put a decent amount of chakara to make the scales thick and highly defensive. He had red scales covering his whole body. All the kids looked in amazement.

"Now please I would like you to hit me!!!!!"



Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi stood in amazement as she seen the house burn on fire. She then guessed everyone had there own special abilities. By Moro facial expression something seemed wrong. Did she offend her somehow. It then came to her that she is blind when she put back her sun glasses. How could Tenshi be so stupid. 

"Im so sorry!! I fo..forgot you were blind. It...its just that you are so independent and manage so well that I forgot."

Tenshi said truly sorry. She then got the scroll out and began reading the basics of all the missions. 

"The first one is a D rank mission where we ruin a teen dateas the mother fears she will make the wrong decision and sleep with the guy. The second is a C rank about animals in the zoo has gone wild. They want us to evacuate the zoo and take the animals back in the cages. But the animals are dangerous. The next is a D rank of finding a wedding ring in a hay stack before the cows eat all the hay. And finally this man son pissed him off so much that when he was drunk and off his pills he hired a chunin assassin to go after his son."

Tenshi gulped at the C ranks. They seemed so dangerous.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 22, 2012)

*Zero Enna*​
Zero watched with a twinkle in his eye as the boy before him began to change. His light began to intensify before Zero?s very eyes, as something dazzling was occurring. A blanket of raw unadulterated hatred shrouded the boy, but not only that a physical change began to take place, as his canine teeth grew sharper. The shroud around him began to take shape of a tail as the boy became ever more bestial. But perhaps the most enticing thing for Zero as his excitement began to crescendo was the boy?s eyes, how all the self-righteous sanctimony vacated them, replaced with something empty and feral.

"RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW"

A mighty roar bellowed out from the boy as a wave of intense sonic force cascaded out hitting Zero and his hostage full force. The force was so great that Zero?s arms were thrown backward causing him to release his grip on his knives. Soon enough Zero himself was uprooted from the ground and thrown backward by the mighty howl his body like a piece of paper twisting in the wind, but while a normal person would begin to feel a twinge of fear this only excited Zero.

?ZAHAHAZAHAZAHAHA!!!!!? The boy in the masquerade masked cackled with wild laughter as he tilted his body backward toward the periphery of the battlefield, his feet bracing his body against a tree as he waited for the effects of the growl to die down.

*Kukuku*

?YES!!!!YESS!!!! That?s bloody brilliant guvnar!!! This is what I?ve been waiting for.? Zero spoke in a funny accent as he looked up into the sky as if he was looking at something but there was nothing there:

?Should I get him!?!?!?!? Zero asked to some unseen audience with maniacal glee in his voice. The Mad Clown Prince reached into his cowl to pull out another two knives, twirling them once again with renewed vigor. He could barely contain himself as he rocketed off the tree he braced himself against making various cuts along the grass having no discernible path as he headed towards the boy. No this was no longer a mere boy he was fighting this was a dazzling beast with even more light than Dr. Mao, a consciousness of animalistic loathing.

"RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW"

Almost on cue the boy let out another roar, sound being omni directional Zero planted his hands into the ground and pushed upward with all of his might; vaulting his body high up into the air he was trying to get over the path of the second sonic wave. He tilted his body ever so slightly as gravity began to take hold as his feet were on a direct path with Seigrein, but not only that Zero?s hands were clasped together almost as if in prayer, the ram seal. 

SHUNSHIN NO JUTSU

Zero body disappeared in a puff of smoke as he used his chakra to accelerate himself. But as he did so he began to feel a tingle at the back of his head, his spidey sense was going wild, but he ignored it?.

?Tootie fruity fresh and fruity!!!?

He appeared again directly above Seigrein aiming to drive his feet into beast boy?s face.


----------



## River Song (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

She smiled as she slid out of the ground; she sat on the earth, looking bored. She played with a twig as the boy used all of his justu. ?Okay class, another lesson: Don?t do that.? She said pointing at Ryu. She sighed as she stood up ?because I could theoretically I could wait here all day until his chakra runs out and then kill him with ease, but that?s too boring? she huffed.

She walked over to the trapped boy and tapped his scale encrusted shoulder. ?So class if someone pulls a stunt like this, your best bet will probably be concussive force.?  Hikari announced running her fingers along Ryu?s shoulder ?Second Lesson: Don?t under-estimate your opponent, which is what Ryu has done, because unbeknownst to him I?m pretty strong for a circus slut.? She said directing the last part at him.

She stood up from her crouching position ?So now I will use a C-rank technique and while his armour will soften the blow, I doubt it will completely negate it, of course I could be wrong.?

She then grabbed Ryu?s Scruff and hurled him over her shoulder, smashing his face off the ground not letting go she threw him up in the air ?Earth release: Ariel Acrobatics!? she yelled as she extended her fist, Long arms game out of the earth and grabbed Ryu in Mid air before slamming him down onto Hikari?s fist.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 22, 2012)

Ryu Reikon


Ryu sighed. She did not know the properties of his dragon scales. The more chakara the more defense is put. As he was tossed to the air to big earth hands came up. Ryu was in a bad situation. Even with his current dragon scales this would do a lot of damage. So there was only one thing to do. Ryu focused more chakara into the scales. The scales got thicker and harder. And kept on growing. And finally 

*BAM!!!!!!!* 

Ryu was hit by the earth hand in the stomach. His mouth was wide open. Finally he rolled over and hit the ground. As he landed down the earth made a thud sound. He was about 4 feet away from the girl. As his face was on the ground he smirked.

"Surprise!!!!"

*Whoosh!*

Ryu was inches away from the girl. To close for her to have anytime to react. He throw punch. A powerful punch. This girl did not look like the tank type. And the punch was sure to connect. Ryu began panting. there was a hole in his shirt. But the scales covered his skin a bit. But the scales on his skin in the specific spot began to fall down. 

"Even with all that chakara my scales could not take that. Though it made that technique not as fatal."


Ryu began to focus more chakara on the part on his stomach where the scales fell off. The scale grew back but they would not be as strong and thick as the other scales on his body. Meaning that this spot would be his weak spot.

"Lets end this now!"

He began charging with a kick.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 22, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Mission - LIGHTS~ _


Darmand took a deep breath before he was about to say another word. Noctis was all ears and desired as much information as he could get before he would confront him.












"_When you came here, you first thought about why this town was so empty and lifeless right? Well you can thank that bastard.... He's a cultist with unique abilities even I haven't seen before. I'm betting my money that you'll find his techniques new to you. 

Anyways, this town used to be prosperous. We all used to live normal lives until one day, a certain man had come into our village preaching about his beliefs. We never found him harmful so we let him be... Well that was our big mistake... 

His preaching began to become more and more gruesome and vile. He began to talk about sacrificing children to the light to please a goddess named Etro-_"

Before he could continue talking, Noctis interrupted him as soon as he heard Etro's name. 

"_Wait. Hold on! Etro? The Goddess of Death?!_"

Darmand looked at him for a mere second surprised by how he knew a cult's beliefs. "You know of her?" Noctis nodded and continued to speak, "_She was the one who gave my clan our Kekkei Genkai. But I have never heard of anything about children being sacrificed to her. Etro is not originated from who you speak of. She's still believed by my clan but we never went to the extents of sacrifice rituals._" Darmand looked down at the ground feeling a bit stiff in believing if Etro is true or not. He looked back at Noctis and continued to speak. 

"So this man called himself LIGHTS and preached about sacrificing children to Etro as a token to stop deaths from occurring. But we kept ignoring him, many people told their children to stay away from him. He looked like an outcast in our society. But one day he snapped. He changed into a completely different person, with a murder's intent. He started to kill our people with a ninjutsu we have never heard of before. He turned regular wheat and dirt into a sharp spear that actually pierced like a actual spear. He kept saying things like 'Etro will punish those who have opposed her will' or 'I am Etro's chosen one' as he mercilessly slain the villagers.

He even went to the extents of publicly sacrificing one of the villager's son as his first sacrifice. It was the son of Cain.... It was horrible. The pain and agony that the child let out. It was unbearable to hear and watch. After that day, he told the village as a whole that he will be coming back every month for a child of age five to sacrifice from the mountains beyond this town. If no one agreed with him, he would start killing people out of random. And he also mentioned that those who try to escape will be ruthlessly slaughtered by his unique powers.

Thats why you see the town empty and clear nowadays. Alot of the villagers have nowhere else to run but stay in their homes hiding. Those who did, were killed... Even now, I don't know how you survived getting inside here. You should have been dead the instant you stepped near this town. There were people like you who claimed that they were going to kill him and stop him. But they were never seen again.... So he did as he said and came back every month to pluck his chosen child away from his family only to be sacrificed.. And thats how we live today. In fear of him...."

He couldn't speak anymore without breaking down. Noctis did feel some concern for what was brought upon this town. It was unfair and unjust to live in a situation like this. "_Don't worry... I'll stop him... After all its my duty to do so. But now hearing this... He's insulting my clan's origins. I'm not gonna stand for something like that..._" Before Noctis didn't have a reason to kill him so he felt a bit uneasy, but now he wasn't going to regret his actions. He was set on stopping this man from taking any more innocent lives.

"Do you need any help? I mean you can't take him on alone." Noctis nodded and stood up to get ready to leave. "_Your underestimating me... I don't give up easily... and I'm not going to carry burdens that will hold me back.._" A 6 year old girl suddenly appeared from the back room. "_Daddy, I'm bored! Can I go outside like I used to?_" Darmand looked at the boy and knelt down. "No, your going to have to stay in your room for a while. Daddy will let you know when you can go outside again. Until then, just play in your room." He smiled sending the girl back to his room. As the girl was leaving, she looked at Noctis and smiled at him.

The man came back and took out a scroll. He handed it to the boy, "Look if your that determined to defeat him. Your going to have to find a way inside his lair. Taking the front entrance will only get you killed. That scroll contains a detour to around the front entrance and hopefully get you inside his lair." Noctis grabbed the scroll and glimpsed over it's contents. 

"_Thanks... I'll be going now... Don't come after me or I'll get really annoyed..._" 

"Just remember, I want to see my girl live. I don't want to see him getting taken away from me like my son!." Noctis head for the door without looking back. But as he heard those words, he knew someone had to be the one to stop him. Exiting the inn, he saw a large mountain near the town and he could sense a strange aura emanating from it. "_I guess he wasn't joking when he said I would see something unusual....That'll just mean I'll have to carefully watch my environment more._" He slammed his palms onto the ground and release his special lightning streams that could tell Noctis about the vicinity's chakra nature. "_Alright... Lets go!_" Noctis dashed towards the direction of the mountains. 

_~To be continued~
_


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yomi*

"I'm not telling you to cry because of you clan, but yourself, its bad for your health." Yomi said as she released her hand from his hair and looked away from him. She didn't know how to deal with emotions, because maybe she wasn't really around them. Even now, her father didn't really show emotions around anyone and when they were alone, it was mostly in silence.

Maybe in the end he wasn't as perfect as she thought he was, he still couldn't tell her the things that ran in his mind, and it almost made Yomi feel left out...

The simple fact that her own father couldn't even do those things for her made Yomi sad, but deep inside she accepted it and tried hard to understand him. Yomi looked at the boy for a minute, she should have tried harder to understand him, but how? She just couldn't say there I understand you...

That would be stupid of her if she did that, she would just be lying to herself because the simple fact of the matter no one could fully understand each other. Yomi opened her mouth to say something but instantly closed it. She just looked at the boy for a minute, her eyes scanning him...

So she did what her father did to her when he couldn't really get the right words out, she reached over to him and touched his hands. When she caught his eyes, she instantly looked down and blushed.

"I don't know what to say or do for you." Yomi said, "But right about now, I hope this is enough...I want to create a bond with you Ceal Nisaki...I want to share one just like my father share one with all of his clan memebers..."

She looked back up at him, her eyes burning with passion as she created this resolve inside of her...

"Please...Lets share a bond..." she said as she looked at him
---

*Yomi LT*

Yomi eyes widen at the words Hisoka said to her, the young girl heart was beating so fast that she almost couldn't believe it! The girl began to laugh and she couldn't help it, the simple fact of the matter is that this world had some how gave her a friend. Hisoka was different from her in probably every way but she couldn't help the fact of the matter that Hisoka saw her as a friend!

"Promise!" Yomi said as she couldn't control herself and hugged the girl, she didn't know what to do in these times but it felt so right!

Yomi looked at the girl as she back away and laughed at the girls joke, "Marriage? Please my father already has a man planned out for me, it sucks because in truth I don't know who the guy is, but in the end its for the expansion of the clan that I marry the man's son...His family is suppose to be great sealers of the art....But in truth I don't care.."

Yomi got up as she realized what time it was, her eyes focused on the setting sun and then turned around...

"This is the first time I had control of my life," Yomi said, "And you can't even understand how I am happy I am..."

She looked to the sky, "Even if its something so small...I can't help but be so happy that I met and befriended someone like you..." Yomi said before stretching, "I made a bond...A bond that can make both of us stronger..."

Yomi touched her heart, "I am very happy...Too happy..." she laughed before starting to walk away

Before she left, Yomi turned around and nodded her head...

"We are going to meet again..I..." Yomi stopped herself before her expession warmed, "I know it..."


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE MAIDENS ARC

*This was the night that operation MAIDEN was going to start. The name wasn't creative and it was straight to the point.

The plan was that the group would pay an elderly greedy man to use his secret clan jutsu to temporarily change their appearance to match anyone's they seemed fit. They would kindap a few Regnum maids and butlers, modifying their appearances to match. With the disguises on, they would sneak into the party going on at the mansion during the time and assassinate the leader of the MAIDENS to really hit the Regnums hard. It was a tricky hit-or-miss plan that was made 10x harder by the personality of Lessar. The girl just couldn't keep her stuff in check when the time called for it. This is why she's always sent on high-profile missions rather than ones that require stealth, theft or infiltration. It's just simply not her thing. Even down to her jutsu, Lessar wasn't born for it.

On the other hand, there's Skye. He's perfectly suited for stealth with his taijutsu takedowns and subtle manipulation of fire to cause a distraction. He's always sent on the complete opposite of missions to Lessar, such as rescuing a damsel in distress from a gang of ruthless thugs or stealing a scroll back from a rogue fisherman. He's not hopeless in the high-profile up front stuff, but he's better off acting as a support to Lessar and Shell. His techniques are of use to torch the enemy once Shell and Lessar have dealt with them. It's a good combo that the three BRANDED have been using for some time.

Then, there's Shell. She's bang in the middle, not too out-of-place while not too quiet. She accepts any mission, liking to face the challenges when she comes to it. It's a work ethic that Shell Regnum's lived by for years, and it's something she's not about to change. With the mighty blade Calibur, Shell can easily slice down crowds of enemies with a single blow. Her lightning techniques also make for good wide-range techniques, making her best suited for taking on multiple enemies. The only negative is her speed. She's not as fast as Lessar and perhaps on the same level as Skye, but her strength more than makes up for it.

Shell's evaluations of her teammates are thorough and allow her to create the best possible plan that she runs through her mind multiple times, just to check it's memorized right to her heart. As she slips the sack of money into her pouch and hooks Calibur on her back, she glances over to her two fellow BRANDED who are gearing up themselves. 

"This is it... The first step," The Exiled Princess breathes, bracing herself for what they may face. "Don't forget the plan. Nail it to your brains."

"Gotcha," Lessar confirms as she leans up after adjusting the strap of the senbon holder around her upper-thigh. She yanks her short skirt down a little to cover it up before hooking on her backpack.

"This is going to be fun - _Really fun,_" Skye smirks confidently as he pounds his right hand with his other fist, a cocky look in his eye.

"Don't jinx it boy. You have a habit of that~"
"We'll see Lessar when I'm saving your ass all over again!"

Shell smiles in the most subtle manner listening to her two teammates talk like that. They were the closest things she had to friends, and as much as she liked to bury any positive emotions deep under all the shit inside, she'd struggle to sleep at night if anything happened to them during this mission. It was the BRANDED's first offical mission to bring down the Regnum, and already it was incredibly dangerous. It was only the first of many too...

"Let's get going already. We ain't got much time."

- - - 
​
For what felt like forever, the trio had been walking along a bare stone path with tiny rocks that looked like breadcrumbs. It looked more like a savannah if anything, with a few trees covering the sparse wasteland around. The rays of the sun were like a slap on their skin, burning them ever so slowly. It was the moment when they wished they had developed the water element.

"See? If I could use Water Release, we'd be swimming there!" Skye groans in response to a previous comment by Lessar as they walk slowly along the path. It was no wonder they felt like forever with the speed they're walking at.

"Don't... Even think about... Using any jutsu!" Lessar gasps, dehydrated and tired. This is after she'd drunk 60% of their water supplies.

"Don't worry. We're almost there," Shell reassures the two, continuing on at a normal pace dressed in full black. The two were shocked that she could even move an inch dressed in that much black in this much weather. For a moment Lessar thought she was already burnt toast.

"What's her secret?" Skye whispers to Lessar, nudging her little.
"To what?"
"Staying so fucking cool in this weather!"
"Probably all the angst. Cools her down."

"*What was that?*" Shell snaps her head round over her shoulder, giving the two a glare so cold it instantly cooled them off from the intense sun. Lessar turns her nose up, while Skye quickly shakes off any possiblity of them talking about her.

"I-It's nothing! You must've misheard something~!" He laughed awkwardly, scrubbing the back of his head. Shell gave a small 'hmpf' before turning around and on her way.
"You're such a pussy," Lessar remarks, increasing her walking speed to leave Skye behind.

- - - 

 Eventually they arrived at their destination. It was a quaint house next to a swamp in a foul-smelling forest filled with the nastiest and slimiest of animals. Frogs crawled around everywhere, and it bothered Lessar to now end.

" Who the hell could live here!?" She asked the world as she skipped over the muddy grass, before jumping over the small creek to reach the house. Shell was already there with Skye following close behind.

" A man who doesn't want to be found... That's what," Shell answers matter-of-factly before knocking on the door. A second didn't even go past when the door shot open. A man who looked to be around in his sixties answered to quickly usher the group in. He checked if the coast was clear before closing the door and locking it _thrice._ BRANDED sat themselves down on the couches in the main room to be greeted by the man.

" Make it here okay?" He asked, trying to make friendly conversation in a strictly business matter. 

" Excusing the roasting heat, dangerous lakes filled with crazed dragons and bitchy mushrooms, just fine (!)" Skye answered sarcastically, wiping a slick of mud from his cheek.

" Let's just get down to business. Did you capture them?" Shell questioned him, parking her sword down on the floor. The man nodded immediately, quickly running to the other room. He soon arrived back dragging three bodies behind him. A busty blonde maid in an incredibly short skirt, a brunette with glasses and a tall butler with ageing black hair. Two were servants to the Regnum family, while one appeared to be a wealthy woman who may be attending the party.

" Take your pick and we'll get started."


​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 22, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I am independant, but giving me a sheet of paper with no braile on it. I can't read it. I do not have time to teach you the code of braile. If I was you, I wold picked the mission with the highest reward. But I want the mission to get the animal back in their cages. How good is your shooting and aiming if last resort is tranquilizer, that we could get our hands on at some point of the mission of this zoo. Where is this zoo located with wolves, lions, bears and tigers? I they have a zoo up here they have some animals used to the cold, let's get going then."

To the wolves they were going to miss the coldness. Moro kept walking with Tenshi and her wolves as it took a couple of days to get out of the freezing tundra. Because of the snow blizzards and have to rest of Tenshi's lack of strenght and bloodlust, it took more time than what Moro thought it would. As night fall arrived, the silver wolf was carrying Tenshi on his back. 

"Wake up we are here, finally. I still like I froze my ass off. What part of the job do you want to handle, the people or the animals? This is where the lion eats tonight."

Moro put her staff on her back and activate her sharingan, she saw the red and blackness as usual as she noticed this pplace is huge for over 250 different animals and speicies. She heard every noise of the animals going insane with high pitch screams from the innocent people who was still stuck their when the raging animals broke out of their cages. To Moro they will be splitting up in different areas to cover up more areas of the zoo.

"Do you want to split up or stick together, you were afraid of the mission at first or you were acting. "Is being shelter by the world make you afraid of high rank missions or something happen in the past?"

She heard the wolves howled and it was not her wolves as her wolves could lured the wolves into their cages. She walked up to the front gate as as two lions attack against the gate of steel brs. Moro jumped back, she had the feeling the bars would hold, but for escaping from under the gate that was a problem as Moro jumped as the two lions swipe their paws at Moro's legs. 

"Let take another entrance to get inside than destracted the lions to find hurt emploeres in that area from the lions if they are not dead."


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
*FRIENDS*

No matter what warm words Yomi said, Cael wouldn't cry. No matter what. It just wouldn't happen. It wasn't a man's pride or some bullshit like that. It was way past that. It was about not proving his father right, even if he didn't know where or who he was with. To Cael, whenever he was doing something that proved his father right he could always see his twisted expression in his mind. It was an angry one, the one that would flash on his face whenever he raised his fist to his own son.

"I don't know what to say or do for you... But right about now, I hope this is enough," Yomi began, a serious expression on her face as she was prepared for what she was about to say.

"I want to create a bond with you Cael Nasaki. I want to share one just like my father shares one with all his clan members..."

A bond? Was it some sort of jutsu or hidden technique that bound them together? Silly old Cael for having these thoughts.

"Please... Let's share a bond..."

"A bond... You mean like a friendship? S-Sure, okay we can do that. Sure, that's absolutely... fine."

His answer wasn't the slighest bit sarcastic, he was just taken by surprise so anything came out. This girl, after just one conversation, wanted to be _friends _with him. She was really sweet and Cael couldn't help but warm to her. Her eyes burned with a passion whenever she talked seriously, and he could tell that she'd play the role of a friend well.

"Thanks... Just for this conversation. It's kinda what I needed, y'know?"


----------



## Bringer (Jan 22, 2012)

_Sharingan and Byakugan_

Tenshi Hyuga


Right when Moro activated her Sharingan Tenshi activated her Byakugan. She could see it. People seeing and animals going haywire. This was bad. People were panicking. Some people were wounded. Tenshi was afraid of high rank missions as she was not used to them. But she had no choice. Its time to suck it up. She focused her Byakugan.

"Moro we should split up. We should not separate to far though. These animals are extremely dangerous. Also your wolves should be careful. The other wolves may see them as a rival pack. Most adults were able to escape but just a few adults and a lot of children are running. I suggest we counter the animals and get everyone out. And then we go back and fight the animals."

Tenshi said this clearly and seriously. She was overrun with confidence. It was as if she had a new personality. Tenshi state of mind always changed according to the situation. Tenshi then started running towards the gate. She focused chakara on her feet and walked on the gates until on the top. There were two lions waiting for her to fall down. Tenshi was prepared to fight the lions but then something was coming towards them.

"Moro back away from the fence! The elephants are charging towards it. There strong enough to break through!!! If we dont do something then all the animals will get loose!!!"

Tenshi jumped down. One of the lions tried leaping at her but she then did a front flip getting behind it. She then used body flicker technique and zoomed across the zoo. The people were all around the same place trying to protect each other. Suddenly Tenshi tripped. She tripped on a big snake. 

"Oh no!"

Since Tenshi was running at high speeds when she fell down she slid across the ground. She slowly got up. She then noticed something was above her. It was a gorilla on top of the fence. It landed down in a attempt to crush Tenshi. Tenshi quickly rolled over making it miss. She then got up and got in a fighting stance.

"To much animals!! We need a diversion?"

She spoke as she dodged a few punches from the gorilla. She then charged at it but then slid under the gorilla feet. She then took a step back. Her face filled with seriousness.

"Your in my range! 8 trigrams! 64 palms!!!"

Tenshi hit the gorilla once. 2,4,8,16,32. Tenshi had been rapidly hitting the gorilla with the technique. 64!!! Soon the gorilla began shaking and finally collapsed. But then something was behind Tenshi.

"I see you!"

As she turned around to see a pack of 6 wolves.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 22, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

_"You have your way with animals and I have my own way. Sometimes you don't need to battle, at the moment their are other ways. Don't estimate my wolves Tenshi as in your book are a little more adavance than you think."_

She and her wolves howled as she got the attention of ever wolf. The six wolves that was surrounding Tenshi took off and ran toward Moro and her wolves. Moro and her wolves took off as the silver wolf and his pack howled to get the attention. The wolves took off as they sniff out the smell of wolf haired and meat. They looked around for the handle and lock to lock the other wolves that belong to the zoo back in their cages. Moro's wolves enter the cage of the wolves and tricked the zoo wolves and they lock them in their cages. They only got out with a few scratches from the zoo's wolves.

Moro was going to round up the elephants and wild birds that was loose. Moro did some handseals as she summon a group of birds and the birds that so up was peacocks,flamingos,hawks,eagles,and owls. All these birds came at her at once and did not attack her as they were on herside and under her control. Moro was surprise that penguiens did not show up with the other birds. Moro had to get the birds back before they get attacked by any other wild animal as they were terrtiory to each other.

She got all the wild birds back to their cages or area where they would not get lose again. It was time to round up the elephants, Tenshi probly killed her to not rescue the people first. She ;ooked around as she felt a slashed mark down her back as she burn the tiger off of her. She did a few handseals to created a genjutsu as a giant fireball hit the ground to scare the tigers away. She looked around to look for the oldest male out of the elephant tribe. She had to find the elder elephant as he controls the whole tripe, she took off as she ran to find this elephant watch out for highly venous snakes on the ground.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 22, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Mission - LIGHTS~ _

The mountain that emanated the suspicious aura was within reach from where Noctis was. His lightning streams sensed the supernatural chakra nature that Noctis had never felt before. Somewhere within that mountain, lies that one known as LIGHTS. The boy shown no fear to what was up ahead, so he continued on through the detour told from the scroll that Darmand had given him.

"_I have to be careful, one mistake and I'm dead... This aura doesn't seem even normal._" 

Each step Noctis took, he could feel a stronger chakra nature growing. But it wasn't his first time to be in situations like this. He was used to risking his life only for the care of others. He reached a point where he felt like he wasn't following the detour at all. As of where he was, the scroll was useless to him. Right now, Noctis could easily get to the highest tree and find his way out but that would have been risky. Moving too much probably would cause him to be found by his target. 

As he wondered, he noticed something suspicious. It seemed that there was something behind the vines in the rocky area beside him. He approached it and sensed a stronger chakra nature was coming from within. 

"_Looks like I found it. Get ready LIGHTS..._" 












Noctis took out a kunai and cut through the vines to get inside. The Lightning streams from within the ground went up ahead to see if anything was unusual using the strange chakra nature as it's base reading. As Noctis stealthily approached inside, he visited a room that had cages. 

The sight that he saw was ungodly and sickening. Anyone wouldn't be able to stand looking at it. People would break down. However Noctis just looked at the ground avoiding from seeing the horrible sight of the corpses of children any longer. 

His fists tightened and his bare teeth was shown. His face was still expressionless even withstanding the sight of something unworldly. Instead of getting sick, he was getting pissed off. The death of others who didn't deserve such a thing was pissing him off. He didn't know the reason why, but seeing their corpses was what reminded him of his mother's death. 

"_That fucking bastard.... People like him.... shouldn't deserve to live.... Causing others suffering, its the worst possible torture you can go through!_" 

Out of anger, he started to punch the wall repeatedly. "_Why can't I protect who I care about?! Why do I keep losing people who didn't deserve to die! Why do I still feel so dead inside! *WHY AM I SO FUCKING WEAK!*_" The last punch he made towards the wall made a dent inside. His fists were bleeding, but he was too concerned to feel any pain.

Clapping could be heard from behind him. "You should calm down, before you awaken the dead souls of those given to Etro. Or it would feel very annoying if you done so." Behind Noctis, a maniacal smile was made by a man in a green robe with oddly fashioned Green hair.



"Why are you looking so angry? Has Etro's rituals upset you?"

Noctis looked at the man and quietly and calmly asked, "_Are you the one known as LIGHTS?...._" Noctis's eyes were bloodshot and bold.

_~To be Continued~_


----------



## Bringer (Jan 22, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

As Tenshi dragged the gorilla back in its cage she noticed that Moro got a great amount of animals back in there cage. Tenshi then ducked as a other gorilla attacked from behind. She quickly did a sweep kick and tripped it. Soon 5 other showed up. Tenshi could not waste time taking them all each with one technique. She had to do it all at once. Tenshi began running on the gorilla cage to the top. The other gorilla climbed the cage following Tenshi.


As Tenshi got to the top and gorilla jumped on top and tried to smash Tenshi. She did a back flip making it miss. She then did a front flip kicking it multiple times though this did no damage as Tenshi lacked physical strength. She began doing swift and agile hits from the gorilla weak points. She then knocked down with a gentle fist. It fell down from the cage. Tenshi quickly jumped down. Soon the other 4 gorillas attacked.

"Rotation!!!!" 


All the gorilla were repelled and knocked out. Tenshi quickly dragged each and every one of them back in the cage. She then breathed in relief but this was far from over. She quickly grabbed a zoo guide that came with a pen. She read all the animals on there. Mostly all the deadly animals were inside. The mission forgot to include that they were able to get the non dangerous animals in.

Tenshi quickly stopped. She was surrounded by a large amount of snakes. She moved a bit slowly. They were kinda imitating her movement. Tenshi quickly jumped and she landed on a cage. She was not sure how but she needed to find a way to get the snakes back in there cage. She then decided she would handle that last.

Tenshi quickly jumped down away from the snakes. Her Byakugan granted her vision of the whole zoo. Two lions were charging from behind her. Tenshi began to spin and spin and spin. She then put her foot out like a ballerina. The speed she was spinning at would make the kicks powerful. The lions leaped at Tenshi but all of them were knocked around by the kicks. Tenshi quickly grabbed the unconscious lions and put them back in the lion cage. 


Tenshi then seen one Elephant that was ahead of the group of other elephants. It was charging for the fence. Tenshi quickly charged at it. When close enough she used Rotation. The rotation and elephant clashed. The result ended in a tie. Tenshi rotation was not skilled enough so Tenshi went flying back and she hit a wall. And the elephant got sent back a feet and got knocked down.

"Oww."

She said rubbing her head. She then seen that Moro got most of the situation under control. Tenshi swallowed her saliva and yelled.

"Moro I will go save the people. There safe. We made enough commotion to make the animals forget the people. Okay!!" 


Tenshi said as she used body flicker technique to go ahead. Tenshi seen the people. They were not critically injured. They were safe were now. As Tenshi was running something jumped on her. Tenshi could not believe it. It was a alligator!!! Alligators are fast when they run in one direction. Why did it so happen to be running the one direction Tenshi was running bye!!!


The alligator tried to bite her. Tenshi quickly rolled over. The alligator then bite her jacket. Tenshi was struggling and finally the alligator went in the death roll. And it ripped of Tenshi jacket. But the alligator was in a bad mode. It went for a other bite. And this time it got Tenshi leg. Tenshi was in a bad situation. Her confidence was lost. Her fear was returning.

"Help!!!"


----------



## Olivia (Jan 22, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]*

The target in front of him disappeared in less than a second. He had completely vanished, but it should have been pretty easy to find such a person in a destroyed forest like this, so where was he? His eyes scrolled through the forest, looking for his pray, until he heard:

 “Tootie fruity fresh and fruity!!!”​
Seigrein quickly looked up, but due to being on all four legs he wouldn't be able to block with his legs in time. Instead he lifted his body up as fast as he could, up off the ground, and extended his chakra, acting like a arm, to stop the blow from connecting. Right as the enemies foot was about to crash down into Seigrein's face his chakra claw had caught it. Unfortunatly for Seigrein though, the chakra claw hadn't been quite strong enough to hold off the quick, just enough to cushion the impact. 

The kick had passed through the chakra arm and managed to take its place straight into Siegrein's face, driving him into the ground. Quickly retaliating he created a chakra arm which grabbed the platinum haired boys leg to throw him into a nearby tree.

Seigrein's jaw locked back into place as he pushed himself out from the ground. His target looked weakened now but he didn't care, all he wanted to do was kill him! He leaped, but suddenly something had caught his eye, a flash of pink behind a tree. He stopped himself, turning around, and charging towards what he had seen.

Melody watched on, as Seigrein, no, this beast that had taken over Seigrein's body, charged towards her. This hadn't been the Seigrein she knew, this was something completely evil, so sinister, that it didn't care what it harmed in the process of destroying its enemy. She wasn't sure if this thing was going to attack her or acknowledge her as an ally, but she had to prepare for the worst.

Seigrein fingers arched back, as he attempted to claw the little girl. Luckily for her she had jumped to the side and avoided major damage, using the tree as a shield. She rolled on the ground until she could finally stand back on her feat. Looking at her arm she noticed he managed to cut her. Her arm was slightly bleeding, but it wasn't a bad wound at all, she could survive the pain for now. Even so, she moved her other hand to hold onto her arm, as if to apply pressure to stop the bleeding.

Seigrein leaped again, but this time he landed ontop of the girl. She had been completely unsuspecting that this type of situation would occur, and she was completely stuck. Her face became frightened, uttering every sentence with as she started to sob:

"Seigrein...Please don't. You aren't like this, snap out of it!"​
Seigrein didn't seem to respond, all he had done was just stare at the small girl. Once again she yelled:

"Snap out of this, it isn't like you to do this to anyone! Don't let this thing control who you are, Seigrein!"​
He made a small growl as he lifted up his right hand, ready to claw her face off.


*[Erza Hozuki]

*"You wanna stay for a little longer to plan things out? Our respects to our dead family have been given already."
​
Was what Rokuto had suggested. Erza slowly turned away from him as she commented:

"Thanks, but I don't need the company of others. All I need is power, power to defeat those that threaten me. If I can't find that power however then I'll team up with someone for my goals to be reached, that is all. So how about this, why don't I just get a head start, and with you Aosuki's with your fine sense of smell can just eventually catch up to me later."​
"Whoa, that's not a bad idea at all, ya know!"​
Erza quickly turned back around from where she had heard the flamboyant voice from. However she didn't see the man, where had he been?

"I'm up here, ya know."​
Erza looked upwards towards the sky, and she had seen a man floating above them. Well, not exactly floating. There had been wings on the edge of his shoes, allowing him to stay afloat in the vast sky. That's all she could see though, his entire figure was being silhouetted with the sunlight behind him.

"You know what the best part about this plan is? Well honestly, there's nothing good about this plan, I was lying earlier. Getting your revenge on those that did almost nothing to you will not solve anything, ya know."​
Erza wasn't having any of this shit. Somehow some man with fairy wings on his shoes had managed to find these two leaders together in a segregated area. Who the hell was he?

"Who are you?! Also why the _fuck _are you flying?"

"Oh temper temper. I can see why the orders were carried out the way they were with someone like you in the high rankings, ya know."​
The man had elaborated with a smile. He pushed both his arms outwords as he commented:

"I overheard your conversation earlier, and I must say, that it is quite tragic for the two of you to think in such a manner, ya know. If you guys were to embrace the world like I do, then everything would be such a happier place. To bad it didn't turn out that way, ya know."​
Erza's fists tightened, she wanted to drag this pixie of a man out of the sky just so she could get some answers out of him. However before she got her chance the mans body erupted in an explosion. All that could be heard was a voice:

"Well...what's going on here?"
​
Erza quickly turned her head to her side, as she saw a man emerge from the ground next to her. Had this been the Leader of the Senju Clan, Azuma Senju? She didn't waste any time however, before he fully emerged she had asked:

"How did you find us?"
​
Azuma, waiting for himself to step outside of the ground, simply looked up at the dust pile in the sky. He slowly answered:

"When I merge with the land I become the entirety of it. From feeling humans chakra to the wildlife in forests, I know it all. I sensed some tension in the chakra inside of yourself and Rokuto, so I thought I might as well make an appearance myself."
​
The flying man emerged from the smoke, with a arm over his face. He didn't even seemed fazed by the attack at all, as he continued:

"Hey, looks like another one has joined the fray, ya know. I'd love it if all of you just stayed put for a few more minutes, I have a feeling a few others will join us soon enough, ya know. Afterwords I can really get this show on the road, ya know."​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 22, 2012)

Hageshii Hyuga

As Hageshii who was holding the Fugetsu in a temporary coma with him walked he knew was getting close to a clan. But it was hard to tell because of the damage that has been done in the area. Hageshii quickly activated the Byakugan. He then spotted it. Many powerful chakara in one area. It was no doubt a group of clan leaders. Hageshii quickly used body flicker technique and traveled at great speeds towards the chakara.

_"Who knew it would be a bit easy to find the clan leaders"_

*ZOOM!*

Hageshii dashed past the gaurds was standing right in front of the clan leaders. To the right and seen Azuma the clan leader of the Senju clan. And then to left he seen Erza and Rokuto leaders of the Hozuki and Aosuki clan. He sighed.

"Who is that up in the air. Anyway thats besides the point. I presume you know who I am. I am Hageshii leader of the Hyuga clan. I am on a mission to track down all the great clan leaders. I have a request. But I would not like to ask that now."

Hageshii then turned to Azuma and dropped Fugetsu in front of him. He then sighed.

"I presume he belongs to your clan. Me and my daughter saved his life. Oh and he is in a small coma." He spoke calmly and clearly.



Hisanna Reikon

As Hisanna was flying using her dragon wings she was looking straight down. She had to find someone. As she flew she rode on the wind currents to go faster. She seen this type of hideout. She drew her sword and zoomed down on the ceiling and cut a hole in it and went down.

"Dont be alarmed my name is Hisanna of the Reikon clan. Some of you may not know about this clan as I would expect. But I have a question for you all."

She explained but then realized something. From her research these people appearances match the clan leaders she studied.

"From clan leader to leader I need your help."


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yomi*

She laughed at the boy before stopping and reaching out to take his other hand. She put it close to her chest as she closed her eyes, this was beginning of their bond. Her second one, a boy that needed her help more than anything. Her eyes slowly opened as she kept the boy hands close to her beating heart. She locked eyes on his and didn't look away even for a minute...

"Starting today, anytime you need me..." Yomi said pressing his closer, "Just call and 
I'll come running to your side, that is the bond that you need..."

Yomi let go of his hands and moved away from him a minute, her eyes warm almost like a mothers looking at her child for the first time. It was something thing that screamed that she was going to protect him if he wanted it, she wanted to do this for that fragile boy in front of her...

His eyes almost looked like glass to her, that how fragile the boy seemed to her, and even a slight bit of damage could break the boy into a million of pieces...

"I know we just met but I have a feeling that in the future, you will become stronger than what you are today." she said, "I finally had the time to communicate with someone that i can relate too..." 

She got up and smiled, "I know we will see each other again..."

Yomi then got up and placed her hands behind her back, she began to hum a tune, but then she stopped and turned her head towards him...

"And plus a cutie like you shouldn't be frowning~" she laughed before leaving off humming a small little tune


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 22, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro ran where Tenshi was as she could hear miles away with her hearing. She and her wolves pounce on the gator, before the alligator could do another death roll. She pulled the gator's mouth open for Tenshi could pull out her leg.out of it's mouth. She tied the alligator's mouth shut with trong rope. There was more animals than excepted, she heard her staff droped to the grounded as she was about to picked it up she heard a hissing sound. Moro did not mind snake and she could picked up the snakes with her staff of the sheath of her other sword. She help Tenshi to her feet, as she saw something on Tenshi's back and it was not good at all.

"Heal yourself, than jumped on the rest of the alligators backs to get to the people. Don't move a muscle."

Moro saw their was a giant posion spider on her back, she used her staff as she got the snake off her staff. She unsheathed her sword and using the dull side of the blade towards Tenshi's back and got the spider off of her. She put the spider in a cage, as she guessed their was more haning around. 

"I will handle the snake,spiders and gators you heal the people and get them out of here; deal? One more thing, next time you meet a alligator run in a zig zag pattern they are much slower. Do you know what to do when you get bitten by a posionous snake?"

Moro pulled out something from her bag and stabbed in to her wrists, as she did not want to take the chance of dieing in a zoo with a curse case of posion. She picked up the snake by it's tail and hold it by it's tail. She let the snake release it's anger before she picked it up as she let it around her staff then put it in the cage. She was looking at the ground catching snakes as she watched out for the alligators and spiders.


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yomi *
​
It was only another natural day in the Minamoto compound, normal meaning harsh training and teachings. But all those things came naturally, to the point Yorinbu had pushed her harder than anyone else. And other clan members would watch those two fight, even Suzu was shocked at how Yomi growth. The girl held up against her father and even sometimes was fast and smart enough to see his attacks...

She was truthfully becoming a wonderful girl to lead the clan into the future...

The young girl was now turning into a young woman before everyone eyes, even those who thought she was just an outcast, was now thinking the girl was trying her hardest to make bonds with all those in the clan and they saw it. They saw the young girl readying herself for the future that was promised to her when she became Yorinbu child.

*"Wow, you see that Yomi countered Yorinbu attacks."* one of the members of the branch family commented, his voice full of awe as he watched Yomi sword work.

She rushed Yorinbu, her eyes clearly on him and nothing else, and his was on hers. Their swords clashed together making a loud squeaking noise that rung in both of their ears. As they looked at each other, a smile on both of their faces before Yomi took the time to kick her father in the stomach causing him to step back and her to follow back up with a rush attack!

Her sword clashed against his as he blocked it...

"That was dirty Yomi," her father growled before turning it into a smile, "I taught you well didn't I?"

Yomi smiled as she pushed trying to over power her father, but he easily pushed her off! The strength of her father made Yomi tumble back before falling to the ground!

Her father was quick as he stabbed the ground between her legs...

"You lasted 15 minutes against me..." her father said as he looked at her, "You gotten better!"

Yomi hit the ground as she looked back and saw the everyone gathered, looking at her with smiles on her face!

"GREAT JOB YOMI!!!!" Suzu yelled out, "That is 5 more minutes better than last time!" 

*"Good job Yomi!!!"* other yelled out causing Yomi to laugh and cover her face, her father watched as everyone praised Yomi...

"Look at them Yomi, they are right you are getting better." he said as he looked down at his daughter, "Good job..."

He pulled his sword out of the ground as he placed it in his sheath...

"Is this the dog I heard made her home into the Minamoto clan..." a voice said, the very esscense of the voice caused Yomi to turn around instantly and see an old man with a woman seemed just a bit older than Yomi...

The man looked down at Yomi and his cold amber eyes stared down at Yomi...

"Oh hello....Mutt.." he greeted


----------



## Bringer (Jan 22, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi was quickly saved. But she did lose her jacket making the zoo more dangerous when it comes to poison. She was told not to move. Tenshi felt something crawling on her back. It was a spider. She was ready to release chakara needles from her chakara points but then quickly Moro used the dull part of her sword to push it off.

"You really know your animals."

Tenshi said impressed as she ran towards the people. She got there in no time. If she seen in snakes she would use chakara needles to scare them away. As she was by the people there were minor injuries.

"I will heal your injuries and lead you to the exit!"

Tenshi began using her healing palm technique to heal the people who were injured. Her Byakugan activated. She seen that the elephants were still going for the cage. Tenshi was in a tight situation. Tenshi realized that it was her fault that Moro had to stop handling the elephants.

"Leave the elephants to me!!!"

Tenshi aimed her hand at the elephants. She focused up some chakara and shot a lot of chakara needles at the elephants. Chakara needles do pierce but there piercing powers are weak. There real use is to hit chakara points or pressure points weakening the foe. As Tenshi rapidly fired them she stopped and caught her breathe. She used a lot of chakara and her Byakugan deactivated. But she had still done enough to make the elephants collapse.

"Follow me everyone!"

Tenshi yelled as she leaded everyone around the snakes and spiders and watched out for the alligators. Soon she was close to the exit. The people did not think twice and ran in a frenzy out of the zoo. Tenshi sighed in relief.

"Moro you need any help!!!"


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yomi *
​
Kaname Minamoto with his daughter Yuuki Minamoto was the branch family leader, he was the youngest of the siblings that Yorinbu had but the most prideful of them all. He didn't know when to submit unless his brother got involved, and slowly he would back down.  Yorinbu and Kaname has been on thin ice ever since Yorinbu had killed their two siblings when they were teens.

Kaname argued to his parents that Yorinbu was unfit for being a leader, saying if he could slay his own family then that meant he was willing to risk the life of the entire clan for power.  Yorinbu had calmly backfired that if it wasn't for his greedy siblings the death of the two teenagers wouldn't have to die...

And that Kaname was nothing more than someone taking advantage of the situation...

Kaname instantly back down and hid in the branch family, surrounding himself with work so he didn't have to deal with Yornibu. But he came out of the hiding only in times of needs or addressing to the clan...Other than that Kaname was just a snake in the bushes...

But now that  he out of hiding, Yomi took in the fact that he was disturbed by the recent news of her becoming the leader of the clan...

She waited with Yuuki outside of her fathers meeting room, only to hear the wind and the sounds of footsteps passing by.

Yomi turned to Yuuki and smiled, only receiving an nod of the head back...

"..." Yomi looked down, "I'm sorry if I am causing trouble...."

Yuuki looked at the girl and shook her head, "Don't be this is the simple matter between my father and his brother." she said, "You did nothing wrong..."

Yomi looked at how refine the girl was , she had long white hair and dark icy eyes, her kimono was also white with flowery designs, and it was just to much to take all in. Yomi could even tell that the girl even had fairer skin then she ever did...

"I just didn't know that Kaname had a child," Yomi said which made the girl head turn a bit, "I mean, I thought I met everyone in the clan...But it seems like I didn't...."

"And that is your fault, as leader of the clan you are suppose to know everyone." Yuuki said as a matter-as fact- way, "Even I knew who you were..."

Yomi almost growled at the girl but soon the sound of screaming made her jump!

*"WHAT DO YOU MEAN SHE IS GOING TO RECIEVE INZUNAMI!?" *Kaname voice boomed causing the girl to look at the door, *"SHE HAS NOT EVEN PROVEN HERSELF AS A PART OF THIS CLAN!"*

*"YOU WILL NOT RAISE YOUR VOICE IN FRONT OF ME KANAME!" *she heard her father, *"REMEMBER YOUR PLACE!"*

Yomi shivered that was the first time Yorinbu ever rose his voice, she shivered a bit as she just looked at the door and the whole room envolpe in silence. 

"Excuse me..." Yuuki said as she got up and moved Yomi out of the way, she had opened the door to the room, and Yomi could see the two brothers stare at each other, the presences of Yuuki made Kaname turn around breaking the glare...

"Yuuki..." he said before looking over at Yomi who just stood in front of the door way, this caused the man to frown. The utter disgust he had for Yomi clearly stoop out, it made Yomi look down in shame...

Kaname turned to Yorinbu, "I will not accept this brother, you cannot endager the clan, at least test her before you even consider her as leader..."

Kaname said before turning to Yomi...

"Because I won't let a stray mutt run this clan into the ground..."

Yomi didn't say anything because she knew that she was lower than Kaname at the moment and that his hatred for her was slightly understandable


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 22, 2012)

*The King*
_~The Return~_












A foot stepped into the Fire Country. Who had stepped onto soil that he had not stepped on for over 3 years was a man responsible for the safety of his clan. Beside him were two high rank shinobi following before him. He was wearing a dark robe which had his eyes covered from the front. This individual was in a hurry back to his homeland after hearing unspeakable things occur.

"_My King, don't you think you're over reacting?_" One of the shinobi beside him asked out of curiosity. The man who was titled as a King ignored him and continued to walk forward. It was then they had reached an edge of the forest. Beyond this edge was a wasteland full of corpses and craters. The bearded man could tell a huge battle took place in front of him. 

"_My intuitions are never wrong, Respen. Hirio, check this area to see if there is anyone still here. I will get to the bottom of this and take responsibility for such absence._" 

The other high rank shinobi beside the King, Hirio, slammed his palms into the ground and released a massive amount of special lightning streams that could cover a whole farmland. The shinobi closed his eyes and focused onto the battlefield to see the chakra nature and the chakra levels of the area through the lightning streams. The man immediately opened his eyes, "_I sense a large gathering of chakra: About 10 kilometers & 67 degrees Northwest! We should be able to safely assume that they know something about this._" The bearded man had nodded and continued walking forward with the two shinobi behind him.

"_I came too late. Rumours say a war had already happened in this country and then a meteor shower took place, but I am not exactly sure. I need a confirmation on this._"

The hooded man was not happy. He was more devastated than angry. His job for protecting his own clan was at question. He intends to make up for his faults and his mistakes after he resolves this conflict. The two shinobis behind him were shocked at the result of what happened. They never thought something like this would occur from being away for 3 years. 

As they continued down the wasteland, Hirio knew the large chakra source was getting closer and closer. From a distance, it looked like a gathering of people. "_It seems to be a clan hideout. And from what I can tell, the chakra nature from there is mostly from the Aosuki clan. However, I can sense there being several other powerful chakra levels. The others seem to be the clan leaders of the other clans. Your highness, from what I can tell, we are not the only ones searching for answers. Plus if I can sense around 6 Aosuki clan members guarding the area. We might have some trouble going through._" Hirio stood straight as the King turned around.

"_I guess we will have to join in with the rest of those who lack knowledge of what happened. Prepare for a fight as a last resort. We will do our best to act professionally to get our answers. Do you understand?_"

Both Respen and Hirio nodded fully understanding his orders. The bearded man turned around facing the clan hideout off in the distance. "_Now then... Let's not waste time standing around._" The bearded man continued down the path with the two shinobi behind him.

The three had approached the Aosuki guards, as both Hirio and Respen positioned themselves in front of the King. "_As orders of our King, allow us through. Our Highness has business with clan leaders inside._" Respen boldly spoke trying to intimidate the guards. The Aosuki guards couldn't make out who the man was behind him since he was wearing a black robe and his head was covered by the hood. "_Move aside Aosuki. We don't want to cause any trouble. We are here on urgent business. And we cannot have any interference'._" Respen took his turn trying to cooperate with them but they still weren't moving aside.

"_It seems that they still do not understand who I am..._"

The King took off his hood as the Aosuki clan immediately recognized the important figure. The one who was considered a War hero from the past. The one being the most powerful member of his clan. The guards immediately moved aside upon realization and the King put his hood back in it's place covering his face. The three continued onwards, upon reaching familiar faces.

The man slowly approached the group consisting of the clan leaders and an unknown figure with wings floating in the air. The two shinobi positioned themselves right behind him.

"_It has been too long since I have been breathing my own soil again. But my return did not bring a smile to my face when I heard certain events occurred during my absence._"

The hooded man looked at the clan leaders. "_Erza Hozuki: Clan leader of the Hozuki Clan, Rokuto Aosuki: Clan leader of the Aosuki clan, Azuma Senju: Leader of the Senju clan, Hisanna Reikon: Leader of the Reikon clan and Hageshii Hyuuga: Leader of the Hyuuga clan._"

The hooded man in black robes still recognized the clan leaders from doing business with them in the past. Business including trading resources and various goods. The man had cleared his throat before speaking again.

"_It appears that I require some answers to what precisely happened while I was away. Because it would be very tiresome to see a man lacking the knowledge of the events of his own country. And that man's name is King Braule Ranen: Leader of the Ranen clan._"

Braule had stated as he threw his black robe aside showing his business suit and his face clearly in public eye's view.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Aoi: Wish'n Fish part 1*

Aoi was escorted out of the small village to the main road. She looked ahead of her and saw nothing but the dust rolling upward from the ground and the path walled by trees. At that moment she saw seals appear on her arm with the corner of her eye. "A mission already... fine." She looked back at the village once more before she left on her own. 

Aoi was given the maps and she was reading right then, so here I am and the town should be a few clicks to the south. She turned and jumped up to a tree and began traveling straight through the forest using the tree limbs. It didn't take long for her to get there and she saw a mass of people in caravans that were decorated with gold and jewels. Each had their own escorts and from what she saw all of them were extremely strong, so strong they were looking at her in the tree. 'They knew I was coming?' She hopped down and put the maps back into her pack and began to head for the closest shop there. When she walked in she saw that everything was empty. "Hello, welcome to our store. I'm sorry but the first caravan that came here bought everything. It was something about thinning out the competition?" Aoi walked up to the counter, "I'm not here to buy anything, I actually need to find a man named Maraz." "Oh! You are here to get him his wishing fish? Thank goodness! I thought they would take all the fish for themselves. Make sure you get one. He'll tell you everything. He's at the pier right now. Hurry before it starts!" Aoi was a bit surprised, 'before what starts?' She walked out to the pier and there he was asleep on his chair. She approached him and he woke up with a snort. "Huh? What? You need somethin'?" "I'm looking for Maraz, you're him right?" He put out a grin on his face. "Yes'm I am. You must be the smart one from that big brained village, huh?"

*Hotaru Mission part 1: Losing something precious*

Hotaru was given an envelop when he was in the training room again with other ninja. He unenclosed his hands and began to open it, it read. *'Never mind about the tournament. Not enough time. Take missions I give you. The ones who do the most, best, and whom I favor will take the spots.'* Hotaru opened up the second letter and stood up to read it. 'Huh.' Hotaru turned and left the area and began to run to the restaurant that was very close by. 

He walked up to the doors where a man was leaning against the wall with his head hung low. "I'm here to do the mission. What do you have for me." The man's head lifted and his eyes lit up. "Oh good! They have sent someone so quickly!" He jumped up and embraced Hotaru and let go. "Follow me." He grabbed his hand and dragged him to the spot where the statue once stood. "This is the spot." Hotaru looked at it closely and saw that it was ripped off the the wall, it was even bolted the ground. "They must have ripped it off and carried it away." "What!?!? How can someone do that? Wait.... I'll be right back." Hotaru knelled down and ran his hand over the shattered wood and metal. Gomo came back with a rag, "there is a gang that came in here not to long ago. They were eyeing our from and one actually tried to reach down to grab the money. We then kicked them all out for being disorderly." Hotaru grabbed the rag, "this will help out a lot, I'll get your frog back with all the money."


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yomi *
​
"He did what?!"

Suzu outrage was clear in her voice as Yorinbu told her what happened. The young maid growled a bit as she bit her lip, she knew her place but that didn't mean she had to accept it! She looked over to Yomi who was just wore a mask of indifference, but Suzu knew what the girl was feeling. And she couldn't help but pity the girl a bit as she couldn't do anything.

She was an outsider, she was new to the clan and she understood Kaname rage if she tried hard enough...

But she wouldn't, what he did to Yomi was unforgivable to Suzu...

"Yomi position as head is now challenged by the branch family for the simple fact that she isn't born from the clan." Yorinbu said as he was behind his desk, "That is enough for them to scream for justices...Yomi must prove herself before she could even become head or even be recognized as a potential heir..."

Yomi eyes widen as she looked at her father, "Prove myself?!" Yomi finally said causing her father to look at her, her eyes warmed to him, "How should I do that?"

"...." Suzu made a sound of worry that made Yomi look at her for a minute, and for some reason she instantly knew it was going to be dangerous. Suzu looked up to see Yomi looking at her and she felt all the power to keep it to herself gone in that instant...

"It has to be a lone S ranked mission..." Suzu said as she looked down at the ground, "Not many come back alive...and Yomi---"

Yomi shook her head, "No I choose this path, I wanted to become head of this clan and I have to do what the people ask me too!" she said, "I can't back down to Kaname, even though yes I am not born of this clan...But I am my father's daughter! And I will not fail him!"

"Yomi..."

"Everyone has cheered me on and invested time in me to get better, so I can't run away..." Yomi said at Suzu, "I won't run away! That is something I wasn't taught and it won't start now..."

Suzu smiled at the girl because deep inside she knew that the girl was serious, if it was for her father. She knew that Yomi was going to lay her life on the line if it meant doing something for the clan, but more importantly her father...

"You can lose your life Yomi...." Yorinbu said as he turned to his daughter, "Are you willing to sacrifice that?"

Yomi looked at her father as she lowered herself on her right knee and put her right hand across her chest, bowing her head.

"I will be the leader of this clan...." Yomi said

"And nothing is going to stop me from becoming that which I am working so hard to become..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Aoi: Wish'n Fish Part 2*

"Come in here with me!" He grabbed her hand and jumped up like he was a five year old. Once they made it inside he looked around and got real close to her ear. "Wish'n fish grant wishes you see. They want to take all the wish'n fish for their own selfish wishes. Alls I need is a single fish. You gotta grab one and make sure no one sees or takes it from you, but you must not wish." She was a bit confused, "so these fish actually grant wishes?" He nodded, "My family was the only kind ones here in the village. They were smart and they were fair about their wish'n fish." "What do you mean, and how did wish'n fish come around anyways?" "Well this is the story. Their was a king fish in the great fountain. He only granted a single wish to the pure hearted. One day a malicious man poisoned the king because he didn't grant his evil wish. That man was thrown out of the town by the people who loved the king. The king called out to my ancestor who was still a child. He asked him what would be the wish he wanted so he could grant a single wish before he died. Well he was so sad like everyone else and he wanted that sadness to go away. So he wished for him to have wish'n fish in the fountain, so they will always remember him being there. That wish was granted and he turned into water. All the town folk cried for their king and each tear turned into a wish'n fish. That's how wish'n fish came about." "But how did the fish king come about?" "I dunno. But all I do know is that ones with evil hearts have their wishes messed up. Wish'n fish can't prevent wishes, they just don't know how to like the fish king. So I'm telling this to you right now, no wish'n to the wish'n fish ya hear?" Aoi nodded and at that moment he gave her a fishing net and a bowl filled with water. "Now when it hits noon the wish'n fish will rise out of the water after the ritual." "Ritual? What ritual?" "You'll be seein' darlin. Just go wait out there with the others." She was shoved out the door and saw that everyone began to walk to the center of the town.

*Hotaru Mission part 2*

Hotaru was walking around and saw a kid with slicked back hair with a muffler with the same symbol as the rag covering the lower part of his face trying to take some apples from a stand. The owner was looking the other way when he grabbed the apple and turned to find Hotaru standing in the way. *"Crud."* He turned and tried to run away when he grabbed his wrist and lifted him up. "Mam, I believe this is your apple." She turned, "my word. Why thank you kind sir. You know what, you have it as a reward." Hotaru grabbed the apple from his little hand and dropped the kid, he hit the ground with a thud. "Where are the rest of you." The kid crossed his arms and turned his head away. Hotaru was staring at him when he heard the kid's stomach grumble. He smiled, "tell me where the hideout is for this apple." The kid turned his head and he began to drool,* "fine. Give me that apple first."* "No. Information first then the apple." The kid jumped up and lunged for the apple. He raised up us hand and placed the other on the kid's head. The kid began to punch at his arm to let him go but he was too weak. "Tell me now." *"Fine!"* The kid sat down quick with frustration. *"They're in the abandoned herb building right out of the village."* Hotaru dropped the apple into the kid's lap and began to run east out to the edge of the village and was about to make it to the building.


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yomi *


Yomi stood tall as she walked to her room, she knew that her father was slightly against her the idea of becoming the head, but she had to. It was what she was going to do to repay him for all the things he did for her, and there was nothing that was going to stop her. When she left the room, she could feel the worry radiating from Suzu, and it almost made Yomi scared for a minute...

What if she did really lose her life? What if she actually died? Was it going to be painful or was it going to be quick...

"No because I won't die!" Yomi said, she almost felt as she was trying to convince herself, "..."

Why would she be scared of something that was an undenyable fact, everyone will die, there would be no escaping that, and even though that the truth. She could feel herself almost struck cold with the fear of leaving this world, Yomi knew that her father accepted it, and that is why he took her in as his daughter...

As a proof of his legacy...

And that was what Yomi was and she accepted it, with that as truth she couldn't fail her father. She couldn't fail the expectations he put on her, she had to exceed all of them and nothing more. As Yomi entered her room, she looked around, and then look down a bit at the dark ground...

She needed nothing from here, so why was she was even going?

"Yomi..." a gentle voice called out scaring the young girl into turning around, it was Suzu the young woman looked like she was in pain, her eyes almost seemed like a mother sending off her child to war...

"I'll be okay Suzu..." Yomi said as she turned to the woman, "Don't worry about it okay, nothing bad will happen, father did it, and so can I..."

Suzu frowned, "Your father is the leader of a clan! He is almost the greatest kenjutsus and ninjutsu master that ever lived! You can't even fight Yomi! Please throw away this selfish ambition and just stay home..."

Even though the words had hurt Yomi a bit, she knew that Suzu only wanted the best for the girl, and she was only acted motherly for a reason. Yomi looked down at the ground, her chances at actually returning was low but that didn't mean she was going to give up any time soon. He was counting on her...

"I will not Suzu..." Yomi said, "As heir to this clan I forbid you to talk to me in that disrespectful manner..."

Yomi passed Suzu as quickly as she could and she could hear the woman whimper a bit. But in the end they both knew that it was their place was far different from each other, and if Yomi was going to accept the head of the clan she had better change her personality to become more ruthless than anything.

The kind hearted girl was almost a former shell of what she needed to become to make the branch family accept her...

"Oh..." Suzu whimpered....

"Oh Yomi..."

The whimpers slowly started to turn into cries of pain as the young woman knew that this was going to change Yomi...The poor innocent girl that came to them will leave them and become a real Minamoto...
---

Yomi met her father at the entrance of the clan gate, her heart was beating in her chest, and the way she talked to Suzu left a bad taste in her mouth. She knew that Suzu meant only good things by stopping the girl in her tracks, but still...Yomi was going to be the clan leader and that was going to be engraved into her mind...

"Yomi..." her father called out to her making her snap out of her day dreams, when she looked up at him, it almost looked like he was in pain...

"Father..." she said warmly, but it only made it worst for him as the pain in his eyes got worst

"...Yomi..." it almost seemed forced the way he was talking to her, "There is a destroyed village not to far from here. It is over runned by rouged ninjas, there hasn't been a report of a single one of the old residences...Our job is to wipe them out..."

Yomi nodded, "Understood..."

As she turned around, she felt someone grab her arm and soon she was pulled into her father's chest....

Yomi didn't do anything, but just feel his tight arms wrap around her, almost suffocating her, and she can tell he was scared. Scared to lose her, scared to find his little girl in a body bag, but he knew that this was the life she choose and he knew that in this world. Many parents don't even get to see their child turn 18...

Yomi was the same...


----------



## Olivia (Jan 22, 2012)

*[???]*

The man waited, flying in the air, as many other individuals arrived, all of which he recognized. Well, besides the kid that had been dropped of course. He felt this number was sufficient, and any others would only be a few minutes late. After all, his chakra attracted those of which who were strong, if some were too far away then they wouldn't be, almost, instinctively pulled to this spot. He put out his palm towards the audience in front of him, as he proclaimed:

"Welcome each and every one of you, it seems as if the show will finally begin. Now please quiet down, as I know you must have many questions, ya know. But do relax, and just listen as to what I have to say, ya know."​
He had stopped talking and looked at the crowd in front of him. Like he had suggested they stayed quiet, how obedient of them in such a time.

"Now to start things off, I think introductions are in order-so I will start by naming you off one at a time. Rokuto Aosuki, the leader of the Aosuki Clan. Erza Hozuki, the leader of the Hozuki Clan. Azuma Senju, the leader of the Senju Clan. Hageshii Hyuga, the leader of the Hyuga Clan. Hisanna Reikon, the leader of the Reikon Clan. Last, but certaintly not least, there's Braule Ranen, the leader of the Ranen Clan. It does seem we're missing a certain Raikyo Uchiha, but I suppose we will have to make due without him, ya know."​
The man took a deep breath, observing the onlooking faces. He knew that he had forgotten to introduce himself, but he didn't mind at all, not like they needed to know who he was anyways. If they really needed to rely on such information to feel safe then they were weaker than what their title supported.

"So, now that that's over where will I start? Oh yes, I think I've got the perfect starting point; putting all technicalities aside, I was one of the four people in which helped designate the meteorite attack on the land. Isn't that just wonderful? But I have other information I need to deliver prior to that, ya know."​
Scanning the group of clans in front of him his eyes had sat on a single women, Erza Hozuki, as he explained:

"Now do you have any idea as to why we attacked your territory? It's because all of you get sucked into the hatred that lies inside your heart. That isn't what we want, that isn't what our _master _had wanted. We wanted peace, not country wide violence, ya know. But I must say, there is one individual in this group, in particular, that surely didn't get the message. All she had wanted to do was gain revenge on the Uchiha for doing absolutely nothing; now that won't help anything, ya know!"​
He crossed his arms, holding his head up high, as he continued:

"But all of you are no different, ya know! You all continue to spread violence and hate across the nation! Our _master _didn't only give us these powers in which we can use, he gave us the tools the keep the peace alive, ya know! But all of you human scum have ruined that! The peace on this planet could have been eternal, but all of that was thrown away! We have decided that you lowly humans will gain one more chance; cease fighting, and we will no longer bring harm to any of you, ya know."​
He paused for a moment, as if to bring dramatic effect into his voice, which would ultimately fail.

"However, if you do not proceed to listen to us, we will wipe out the rest of human life in this country. You have already seen a _fraction _of our power and how much devastation it caused to the land, surely you know what we're capable of. If you don't take chance of this opportunity we've decided to grant you then we will have no choice in the matter. So what will it be, peace or death, ya know?"​


----------



## Narancia (Jan 22, 2012)

Yuuki
_Liquid Time_

Yuuki looked at the girl before him she had just gotten rid of his thoughts of claiming any cash from the mission at all.The creator had exclaimed before it's death that it had been the one who gave the mission to them.

 Now that there was no money, nothing to kill without exerting ones self and no more fun he needed to leave.

"Damn, I don't get pain and I wasted my time. That really pisses me the fuck off"

His eyes had opened and his real expression of darkness had showed. His lips were perked in a look of utter disdain for life as a whole. As he looked at her his eyes seemed to flex into a snakes visage darker then black with a cold golden stare.


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yomi *


The meteor storm, of which Yomi didn't have any recollection of was a destroyer of many village. They didn't know where it came from and many people began to blame the other for the things that happened. The number of homeless ninjas and people tripled and became a world high. This was the worst thing that happened to the great ninja clans have still yet to come up with a solution to this problem...

What useless people they become....

Letting the world suffer because of their differences? Why couldn't they get along? For the sake of the people and not themselves...

"Because they are stupid..." Yomi said to convince herself, "They don't understand what they are putting the people though..."

Yomi only talk to herself because she was alone and scared, she knew that her time was either short or that it was a rare chance of her coming back alive. The thought alone made her look up to the sky and pray to whatever god there is, she just wanted to come home back safely.

She wanted to say sorry to Suzu for being so mean...When she didn't mean too...

The night sky, the moon, the stars, and the trees that dominated the area, it was the only thing that was keeping her calm...

"Oh my is it who I think it is!?" a woman voice called out to her causing Yomi to jump, looking up to where the sound was coming from to see a woman resting on a tree with long black hair and shiny blue eyes, she was looking down at her with a kind of smirk in her eye...

"It is~" she purred, and soon in one motion she had fallen down to the ground and landed gracefully on the ground...

"...." Yomi felt weird as the woman neared her but then the woman turned into a frown..

"I see...You are a replacement..." she said as she back away and smirked

Yomi growled, "What!? A replacement!?"

The woman twirled around as she put her finger on her cherry rose lips...

"It seems that one couldn't live after that explosion and the destruction of that small little crappy village!" she laughed as looked at the girl, Yomi growled she didn't like the word replacement...

Her eyes fell ontop Yomi as if she was a predator of some kind, "Oh I see....It granted her wish..."

"Stop talking like I'm not here!" she said as she grabbed Inzunami, "I don't take kindly to rude people!"

The woman shook her finger, "Oh no no...I'm just doing this for someone who has been watching you for a long time...He has been your biggest fan, I wonder how he would feel if he knew that you were born instead of her..."

"I said shut up!" Yomi quickly grabbed her sword and slashed it forward, but the woman was too quick as soon as Yomi slashed she dodged and landed directly on her sword as if nothing happened...

"I really hope that I can speed up the birthing progress..." she thought out loud before looking at Yomi, "Hey have you ever felt like something is inside your heart? Like someone is sleeping? Talking to you...That you want to talk back to..."

"I said shut up! And get off my damn sword!" Yomi yelled swinging her sword upward but the woman dodged easily before grabbing Yomi arm...

"I'm going to help your birthing process a little bit further..." she said, 

The woman got close to Yomi, so close that Yomi could feel her hot breath on her ear...

_"Wake up Koe...."_

Yomi eyes widen as she felt something inside her stir...

"Oh my...I guess it times for me to go~" she said, but then she turned around and winked, "See you around Yomi-chan~"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_BINGO_​
Zero hurtled toward Seigrein looking to break his face off with his feet, however something completely unexpected happen. The boy?s shroud of chakra sprouted an arm and that arm tried to take hold of Zero?s feet but his but his momentum was too great to be stopped. In spite of this though he was somewhat slowed down by the chakra arm but he made good contact with Seigrein?s jaw. An arrogant grin stretched across Zero?s face but in an instant it evaporated as Seigrein sprouted another chakra arm from his shroud, taking hold of Zero by his knee and driving him into a nearby tree with great force. His body hit against the tree with a sickening thud. The Clown Prince?s body ached with soreness but worst yet a gash formed on the back of his head where he hit the tree. 

?He?.He?He...Stole my fucking move!!! What a dill weed!! Who the fuck does he think he is? This thing is like my arch-nemesis, or is the fact that he has two different personalities that I hate equally make him my arch arch-nemesisisi.? Zero picked himself off the ground completely ignoring the fact that he had a decent amount of blood flowing from the gash. Zero began to tiptoe back to the battlefield his hands level with his breast; he looked like some kind of caricature of a villain. 

*Kukuku*

?Well kick me in the nads and call me howdy doo. What the hell does he think he?s doing to pixie!?!?? Zero felt his blood boil at the sight of this guy standing over the girl that he had already marked. Where was the honor amongst crazed murderers? Didn?t this Lame-O know the rules? Zero began to seal furiously his hands becoming a blur.

?First you steal my moves. Then you try to kill my victims. You dirty scoundrel!! I?m gonna kick your keister!!? Zero stopped sealing as chakra began to gather to his fist. He had been practicing with his new abilities that this eye gave him under the guidance of Kokonoe and he found out that when his dojutsu was activated it had an effect on his ninjutsu? 

RIMEN KATON: KAEN UDE!!!

Zero's Rimen Sharingan twinkled malevolently as he jumped up into the air and drove his fist into the ground, a blue streak running along the ground from the point of impact. The streak headed toward Seigrein who was towering over Melody at this point poised to strike at her with his claws. But right as he was about to deal the killer blow a fist of fire sprang from the ground, however these flames were unlike any other. They were reverse in color instead of red flames these were blue flames burning at an even higher temperature. This was the power of his gift, the power of the Rimen Sharingan, the power to use reverse ninjutsu!

The fist of blue flame was almost as big as Seigrein himself, it rocketed toward him with frightening velocity, but just as it was about to reach him

"BINGO!!"

*SNAP*

The big fist now split into four smaller ones all aimed in different directions that Seigrein might consider escaping to, top, bottom, left, right, all directions were cut off by the flaming blue fists.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 23, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Help Mission_​
The ten fingers hanging onto the ledge, used all it's strength to hold up the body of the young boy. It couldn't be blamed for, since only those that specialized in working out with their body like taijutsu specialist exercised such areas. Thinking on the subject again, its been widely spread and preached that shinobi should strengthen every aspect of themselves. That kind of philosophy was easier said then done. Then again, it could just be the natural predator of the Nara clan that prevented him from such a feat, laziness.

The upper part of his head was revealed to the inside of the wooden structure. Inside were about 30 or so men that mostly looked to be in their young twenties and late teens. His green eyes particularly looked at the center of the room that drew everyone's attention. It was a boy a little order than himself, brown from the looks of it and seemed to be alive from what he could tell from behind. Good guess was that the unidentified person was the boy they had been assigned to rescue.

The brown-haired individual was tied to a wooden chair by rope that had blemishes of blood on it. The head on his beaten body was hanging down almost lifelessly by his neck. In front of him was a red-haired male that stood confidently among the rest. Clenched in his right hand is a wooden sword that was similar to the ones samurai had used when training. The scenery itself gave him the ambiguous that this man here is the head of the gang.

The sight of dripping red blood from the wooden sword didn't stir any frantic emotions within. It only spoke that he had to get there before the leader himself got frustrated and went too far. The second he had engraved that into his mind, a noise came from the front of the building. What sounded like a scream was followed by an army of steps that barged out through the double doors excitingly and lust for battle. The action gave him the sign that his was Fugetsu, who hopefully didn't go into a straight fight.

"We've got an attack!?" the red-haired leader looked surprisingly back towards the doors where his men had left. 

"Aw shit, they couldn't of came at a worse time.You see Shuro, this is your fault. If I didn't have to straighten your stiff ass I'd be killing those bastards outside like a true shinobi! But that's alright because I get to have all the fun of beating the shit out you myself. You'll either join up with us or die, but even if you do say yes, It doesn't mean I'm done! "

"....Fuck... you...Jin!"
SMACK!

The wooden sword smacks grueling against ribs of Shuro. An echoing cry sounds out through the room terrifyingly. The cracking ribs can be heard beneath the yell. The devilish smile on Jin's face stretches like a rubber band, becoming intoxicated with joy. Wanting to exercise his power and satisfaction, he raises the blunt object for yet another lesson of pain!

...But it didn't come down, the only thing that changes is the look on Jin's face. It's the expression of surprise after having your fun taken away from you. The four other thugs that surround the beaten boy have a look of surprise as well. They question just what the hell is happening but they soon see the answer below. A liner flat black object traces toward the back wall like a shadow.

There, they see the culprit that stands alone in black. 

"You keep playing like that and your toy will get broken. How about I put you in a dark corner all alone to yourself? "


----------



## Olivia (Jan 23, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Melody had found herself at the dead-end of despair. In moments her life would be over by someone she trusted would never hurt her. This beast, that was controlling the man she once knew, quickly brought his arm down. All hope for her had been lost, as tears spewed from her eye sockets. That had been until she heard the word:

 "BINGO!!"​ 
Blazing blue flames surrounded Seigrein from each direction. Seigrein had stopped his swipe to take notice, but it had been too late. The flames made contact, pushing him off of Melody. The fire was intense as well, burning straight through the chakra cloak and onto his skin. Seigrein yelled out in pain as he collapsed.

Melody however, had been in complete shock. She could have sworn that her life should have ended a few moments ago, were it not for the crazy man. She finally started to breath again, gasping in large amounts of air as fast as she could until she calmed herself down. Once finished she slowly rose up from the ground, as Seigrein winced in pain. But out of anything that was seen, she could look at his bright red eye, with hateful intent, staring straight at the masked man.

Seigrein finally let out another roar, which managed absolutely nothing, except for the destruction of more trees. His fist started to glow strange colors, as if chakra from the cloak swirled around it. In an instant he punched the ground directly underneath himself, which originally looking pointless, grew coral. The chakra cloak continued to run wild, adding more chakra towards it as fuel, making the coral expand. It had eventually gotten into contact with his own body, continuously growing until it cascaded his entire body.

With this in effect the boy couldn't move his body at all, but it did however stop the fire from burning his body any longer. But with that the chakra circulation around his entire body had ceased, and with one final weak roar from Seigrein, the chakra's entirety disappeared. But with the chakra that had originated the jutsu gone, the coral proceeded to crack, until it had vanished into nothing like the substance that created it. All that was left was Seigrein, with his burnt skin and clothing, breathing heavily, unconscious, on the ground.

Melody watched, unsure of what she should do. Should she try to go help him? But what if that _thing _reemerges? What would she do? There would be no helping it, she would have to wait and see how Seigrein ended up, there was nothing she could do to help him at this point. But there was another problem...Would that man really let them go, especially because of how crazy he was?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Slice and Dice_​
?CRITICAL HIT!!! SUPER EFFECTIVE!!!? Zero shouted out, as he was dead on having taking the feral boy completely by surprise. The blue flames were hotter than regular ones but even Zero himself was somewhat surprised how easily they ate away at the boys strange chakra cloak. He thought it would be much tougher but the flames ate through it eventually making its way directly onto Seigrein himself. A concerto of the most sublime yells of agony came from Seigrein causing Zero to close his eyes and savor the moment. Bobbing his head ever so slightly as if he were listening to beautiful music being made. 

?Mmm?mmm?mmm? that look your light it?s dazzling. You know when you don?t eat for a while then you see a decadent meal right in front of you? How you?re mouth starts to water with anticipation. That?s what I get from you, that antipathy I love it. I want to eat it for breakfast; I want to eat it for dunch, which is the awkward time between lunch and dinner in case you didn?t know. ZAHAZAHAHA!!? The Clown Prince howled with laughter as he began to walk forward. His head was becoming light, truth be told he had lost quite a bit of blood, not enough to be a problem but it would be soon.

Seigrein let out another roar that was errant in its aim as the sonic wave hit the trees to the side of Zero uprooting them. But the beast boy wasn?t done quite yet; his fist began to shine with chakra causing Zero to put his fists up ready for a continuance.  Almost mimicking Zero?s movement he hit the ground with his fist. At first nothing happened but then from the ground sprang coral, which wrapped around the boy causing the blue flames to stop burning him but also dissipating his chakra cloak. Seigrein let out one more roar before all the coral withered away into nothingness and he fell to the ground unconscious. Now it only left the one other boy who hadn?t made a move and the pink haired girl.

?Aww man!! That was anti-climatic but it was genius. You gotta leave them wanting more. And I definitely want more. If I get my snikt snikt on with the Lame-o then I can?t fight him again. If I get my snikt snikt on with pixie then I won?t be able to turn him into the big bad wolf again. Decisions?.decisions?. What say you Authority?? Zero was having one of his routine conversations with himself but what would appear to be even stranger is that now he was talking to someone else.

*Kukuku*

?That?s malarkey I wanted to kill something and now I gotta let them go to kill them again. But I guess you guys know best.? Zero pointed toward Melody at this point, a devilish grin on his face as he was please with himself.

?So clean your ears and pay attention so you can tell sleeping beauty when he wakes up. The name?s Zero and I?m going to let you guys live for now so I can hunt you down then it?s slice and dice time. I?m going to slice you then dice you, or should I dice you and slice you? How would that work, ahh whatever that?s beside the point. You get to live but know that I?ll find you and when I do well? I?M GONNA KILL YA!!?  With that Zero began to skip away back into the forest in search of a new victim and some bandaids. He really needed some bandaids....


----------



## Chronos (Jan 23, 2012)

_*Ryoji Ivery LT*_​
He's seems to have gone out alive from his recent encounter. He walked through  what seemed like a large lush forest ground with fauna as brilliant and amazing and the gleaming moon up above. The battle didn't last long after he was injected with that antidote... After that, Ryoji, being as he was, felt indebted to Mao Motonashi.... Even though the thought brought a large amount of anger and distress into his emotions, yet the teaching of his father crawled like a spider in the back of his mind. 

The battle went without another inch or step. Mao, still confident with a grin that mocked Ryoji to no avail, he left without a words towards his HQ, kokonoe had reached an whispered the words. _'Become Stronger' _ The thought had placed Ryoji in slight doubt about his abilities, yet he and Celsius had grow powerful throughout their adventures, they still lacked much of the required power to eliminate that retched beast that is named Mao.

The wind blew, the cold sensation that his flesh felt due to the light breeze felt delightfully like home, like snowy region of the north... Ryoji's thoughts evoked the emotion of both worry and fear in his heart. It's been awhile since the worlds had reached such catastrophe, and yet he was unable to reach his home and check if the Ivery's were still alive...

A sigh escaped his mouth. His hands held a piece of paper that had a specific amount of instructions. He was broke so he needed the coin to survive in this world. He lifted the piece of paper up to his sights and read what the paper had inscribed in it.



> _Just A Favour_
> *Client:* Cendrillion
> *Rank:* C
> *Description:* You don't need to know who I am. You just need to know what has to be done. There is a girl who goes by the name of Shell. I want you to steal the money she has recently collected. It's around 50,000 Ryo or so. Do so, and I'll give you half of it.
> *Reward:* 25,000 Ryo l 20 + 2p​



For what it seemed he needed to find this person called Shell... and successfully manage to steal their money. 

"I wonder who is this person... He didn't explain anything really. Maybe it's some great mercenary or war veteran. Or just a simple common rich folk. Alas,  I don't know what kind of noble would be called Shell, or at least I think it's a person. For all I know, this could be some kind of bank or something. Stealing isn't  my thing though... but, hey! I wouldn't be called a ninja if I couldn't do something as simple as sneaking." 

Ryoji stated as in to relax himself slightly, trying to analyze the situation with critic detail. At this time was best to accomplish such a task, the night was perfect. Ryoji continued throughout the forest, calmly and slightly until he reached certain point. A point he was told to reach, there a tree held a card that had been stabbed to a tree by a small pin. Ryoji, believing this was what he came for had extended his hand and picked the card from the tree, gently opening it between his fingers and pulled a slight picture that had something inscribed in the blank back of it.  

"...This is my target...?"

A slight chuckle escape his breath. His eyes scanned the picture of the young girl that was demonstrated in this picture. 

​
"She doesn't look so tough, but I know appearances are deceiving. The subtlety this people took to hand me this mission, the amount of effort they must have placed to do all of this." 

Once again a slight laughter escaped his lips.

"These people must have a tough time with her. Anyway, this should be fun."

A smirk was plastered through his lips. Excitement weld up in him. A yes, what might be something simple could become something interesting. Or something horrible, whatever the case Ryoji felt pumped. His feet kicked the earth beneath him as he rushed forwards in search of this girl.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Lucy I'm Home_​

Zero dashed through the forest at his top speed, which was faster than pretty much any modern day car at bit over two hundred mile per hour. He was in a rather grumpy mood as he had returned to the underground laboratory to get some stitches. Zero hadn?t told Kokonoe or Dr.Mao of the encounter he had with the lame blue haired boy who was also a beast, and his new arch nemesisis. He instead made up a story about how he took on some clan folk who strayed too far in the forest. Nothing beneficial would come of telling those two about his exhilarating foe, Zero could feel himself getting excited just thinking about another encounter with that beast. 

*Kukuku*

The authority was rambling on in his head about keeping his eye on the prize. Well this time he was allowed out because the two wanted him to go after some kid. Normally Zero would have no problem with such a task but one provision was put in place, he was not allowed to kill this kid. In exchange though he asked only for the target?s appearance, he wanted to be surprised as to the abilities this kid had. If he couldn?t kill him then he had to take measures in order to make this fight that much more interesting. 

They told him where to start looking too which solved the whole having to hunt around the world in order to find this kid. Zero continued to blaze a trail through the forest green probably having spent an hour looking through it already. The kid could be anywhere and Zero didn't want to use his Sharingan quite yet, there was no real guarantee he would find the kid with it. He needed the person to have a ton of negative energy and well frankly he didn't know a damn thing about the kid. Zero liked hunting too, but this was becoming rather tedious and boring. Searching for the proverbial needle in a haystack was not how he got his jollies. Zero came to a nice big expansive meadow full of fauna and wildlife. The minute Zero stepped foot on it an ominous gust of wind swept through the area, all the animals looking up and running off at the sight of Zero. He was doing a poor job of hiding his killing intent the more frustrated he got. Enough was enough it was time to take the direct approach. He cupped his hands together and brought them to his mouth:

?Ey Lucy I?m home!!! So come out come out wherever you are. I?ve got a surprise from Dr. Mao Matanashi! It?s to die for!! Get it to die for!! ZAHAHAZAHAZAHA!!!? Zero's voice boomed through the forest as if he were talking through a megaphone, hopefully it would get the attention of the mark.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 23, 2012)

_*Ryoji Ivery*_
Ying and Yang?​
The panting young lad sat calmly under the shade of a large tree. Had he not  escaped that battle with Mao, his life would've been extinguished from this earth. Yet the man was generous enough to cure his illness... whatever that madman had in mind brought Ryoji's spine to give a cold chill to it. Grateful as he might, or rather should be, he couldn't stand the sight of that retched scientist. That menacing grin, those eyes that pierce the very soul of a human being. Like the eyes of a lion hunting it's prey, Ryoji could fell a dark desire emanating through those raging dark eyes of his every time he saw him. 

His lugs calmed, his breath had returned to normal. The sound of animals and birds surrounded the area, a river could be heard from the distance, a waterfall too. The sounds of mother earth working it's land, such a relaxing spot to rest. Any and all sensation of distress was lifted in moments. The sounds of this area were enough to bring Ryoji's eyes to a close. All thoughts erased from his mind, all emotions lifted. Relaxed, calmed, sleepy. These was all that defined the young man's status at this moment.  In a moments notice Ryoji thought something simple, something innocent.  

There's nothing that could disturb me now.

“Ey Lucy I’m home!!! So come out come out wherever you are. I’ve got a surprise from Dr. Mao Matanashi! It’s to die for!! Get it to die for!! ZAHAHAZAHAZAHA!!!”

His eyes bolted open the moment these shriek resounded around the area, animals started to flee around him, his eyes darted towards the area the voice emanated from. A disturbing amount of emotion evoked, the peace he held just a second ago as replaced by both anger and disgust. The name arose from the voice that was heard from the short distance.

Moa Motonashi.

Was he followed? He had been running for what seemed like an eternity? It would take something with speed like a jounin or Anbu at least to find this area in such short amount of time. This though only proved Ryoji to raise his guard to a larger level. Mao was out to kill him? Capture him? Whatever the reason he couldn't allow to get near that psycho at any cost. A sigh escaped his lips, as in to release whatever stress he build. Crouching slight he slowly walked through the forest, rhythmically moving among the lush grass, following the rhythm of the flow of wind, his steps disguised between rustling of leaves and bushes that swayed together creating that calming sound he heard a few minutes ago.

His eyes had finally caught a glimpse of an enemy about 100 meters away. This was were the sound came from, the was no sign of wildlife, meaning that he was most definitely the one who's voice scared of the animals. Forming a short string of seals, Ryoji started to utilize he chakara, forming into the size of a rather neatly shaped crystal bow. 

"Shageki"

Once finished his other hand formed a bow, but unlike the original bow this one started to grow large and larger, wider and wider.  A lot more chakara was imbued within this arrow, a much more powerful technique Ryoji had created after the battle he had encountered with the Uchiha ninja that followed that strange Senju boy.

"Dai-Shageki"

The arrow was larger than before. Ryoji placed it within the icy string that his boy held. Pulling it behind his head as he extended his finger to aim at this silver haired clown before him. Without a second though, he released his arrow, shooting it towards the boy who seemed to resemble Mao's insanity.

The arrow who presumably was lunched with the strength above human, about the tip of super human, and the coordination of an athlete. This bow hurled towards the boy with the speed of at least 50 miles per hour, however, the jutsu that imbued the arrow with larger chakara started to manifest the moment Ryoji released it's grip, every passing second the arrows speed grew a total of 2.5 miles per second increasing its speed considerably, thanks to the distance they held it would become fast enough to pierce the young man through.

"This should be quick..."

Ryoji said, confident that this would hit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Roses, Violets, Stamps, and Scrap-booking Oh My_​
?This is so fucking boring. Damn Mao sending me around doing to do his errands when I could be doing fun stuff. I could try a new hobby like stamp collecting. Are their even stamps in this era? What about scrap booking?? Zero?s arms went to the side as he asked the question to an unseen audience. His madness ever more clear as he tried to seemingly break through to another dimension. Zero soon began to feel the seeds of frustration blooming within him, he hated, hated, hated the fact that he couldn?t find this damn kid. What made this kid in the picture so important? He looked similar to the other kid as in they both had dark hair and dark eyes with similar facial structures. Maybe this kid was a beast too!?!? How marvelous that would be to get to fight another one like that. Zero?s imagination ran wild as he thought of the different abilities and things this kid could do. Then he felt it, that tingling sensation that pressed down on the back of his head:

?Ooh my spidey sense is tingling?? Almost as if on cue Zero darted to the side as he felt something graze his cheek right under his mask. It was cold, very, very cold as he could feel the flesh around his cheek tear and rip because of the sheer velocity of the projectile shot at him. The side of his face began to run profusely with blood, the platinum haired clown sticking his tongue out to the side as he catching the blood with his tongue. 

?Roses are red violets are blue long range attacks like that are for bitches like you. I?m not impressed at all!!? Zero reached into his cowl immediately and pulled out two butterfly knives. As he deftly twirled and swirled the blades his eye began to change. The iris swirled around becoming outlined by a red tint, while his sclera changed from round shaped to a diamond with a black, white, and red color scheme. This was his gift this was the Rimen Sharingan. 

He scanned the area quickly vaulting himself in the air and flipping backward and to the side trying to get a bead on where his enemy was shooting from. With the Sharingan and some quick calculations he was able to figure out not only the path the projectile traveled from his eye could see the negative killing intent from his foe. He was about 100 yards away, close enough for Zero to close the gap and blitz him in seconds. Zero stopped jumping around using that tactic so the archer couldn?t aim precisely enough, but now that he knew where he was?

As soon as Zero landed he took off dashing towards Ryoji?s location, it didn?t take long for Zero to hit his top speed accelerating to it in fractions of a second when he was half the distance of the way from Ryoji he flung his arms forward throwing his knives at the enemy. Not even letting up for a second Zero began to seal as he continued to his erratic path towards Ryoji, sealing at superspeed and ending with his hands together as he inhaled deeply.

*GOUKAKYU NO JUTSU*

A sizable fireball that was the size of a cannon ball came rocketing out of Zero?s mouth following the same path as the knives but aimed a bit higher up. The intent being that even if Ryoji dodged the knives he?d be forced upward and into the path of the fireball.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 23, 2012)

*The King*
_~His Answer~_

The bearded man listened to the words of the strange floating person above with all the clan leaders around. He admitted that he helped cause meteor shower all because of the hatred spreading across the country. But he specifically looked at Erza Hozuki and blaming her for her act upon revenge. Eventually the floating individual had asked if we wanted peace or death.

Braule Ranen stood tall as he approached the flying individual. He cleared his throat before speaking.

"_Before I give my answer... I would like to make sure of something.... You have not only attacked the war field between Aosuki and Uchiha, you have also attacked the clan's villages, especially if the clan had nothing to do with the war. Meaning you attacked my village with your meteorites, correct?_" 

Seeing how much damage the meteorites have caused, not even his own Kingdom could be able to guard against the meteorite with their strongest crystal shield. Does this mean his own clan had suffered from the means of that even though they weren't involved in the war that had occurred.

"_Hatred and Violence will always stay within Shinobi. But however it is our job to limit the two to an extent. Those two traits will always be there even if peace is achieved. Its a cycle that no shinobi can ever break.. And right now you are threatening us to force to get rid of something that is a part of us? At the same time, you also attacked my village without a valid reason? No I refuse to answer to your ultimatum. I'd rather die than become your dog! If we want peace we will secure it on our own someday with our hatred still within us._"

Braule Ranen spoke boldly and harshly towards the man floating above. He was never going to regret what he had said because he truly believes in his own ideals and logic. He wasn't going to let some moron telling him what to do.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 23, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery*
Blood... I want his blood.​
The sight... 

The very vision his eyes demonstrated to him were enough to make Ryoji clenched not only his fist but his teeth in wretched anger. A cold sweat dripped from his forehead the moment his eyes met with this devious being before his sights. Bouncing like springs attached to his heels, he continued to obscure Ryoji's line of aim, after a brief time he seemed to notice the position Ryoji stood and dashed towards him without an ounce of thought, at the last second Ryoji could read the movement of this young man's lips move to a rhythm he found uncomfortable. The lips read.

_“Roses are red violets are blue long range attacks like that are for bitches like you. I’m not impressed at all!!”_

He stood from the earth he keeled in, without and ounce of thought he threw the bow towards the sky and started to seal, the moment the young man decided kick the earth, the shape of his body disappeared from Ryoji's sight. High breath tighten to a certain point, but Ryoji continued. 

"Damn it he's fast! What the hell is this guy made of!? One of Mao's devious creations indeed." 

Ryoji finished sealing, once done Ryoji fist met, a gust of wind soon blew intensely through the area as in an instance a gleaming ray of chakara had emanated from his hands and the extension of his legs. Soon a powerful crystallized type of armor was created in his hands and legs. A grieve and gauntlets made of the purest of Ice was formed within part of his body. Slightly lowering his fist, he kept focused.

*"No Shima Tora!"*

His eyes darted towards the sides until the vision was met, Zero stood in the distance and knives hurled towards his direction. Ryoji tighten his fist and swung his hand towards the side, the blade met with the gauntlet creating a slight sound like steel slapping metal. The bow fell, the moment it was within reach, Ryoji extended his other hand and held it firmly within his grip, spinning in place as he created another arrow, he noticed yet another thing rocketing it's way towards him. 


"A fireball jutsu!?" 

Reacting as quickly as possible, Ryoji turned hi body to the side as the flames passed next to him inches away from the flesh in his face, however, most of the flames had managed to clash with his shoulder and part of his upper left side of his chest. The sensation, not only of dire pain, but also as if melting came over his.

"ARGH!!"

As if he was Ice itself he could feel the flames as if they slowly melted his skin and blood. Sensitive to heat, the tissue his body held was too vulnerable to this things. However, Ryoji did not fret as his grunts soon were place to a stop and his mien was recovered to a slight smug complection.

"Do me a favor please! DIE!!"

With only a slight flick of his fingers five arrows had appeared between his fingers, eyes widen in slight excitement. The sensation of battle against something stronger than his element clouded his mind ever so slightly. 

His hands were quicky brought to his bow and he pulled the arrows all together with the string. releasing them at the clown before him who's face dripped with his own blood. In attempt to stab them completely throughout his body, he would be like a fountain that gushed blood from every corner of his body.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 23, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Mission - LIGHTS~ _

The green haired man could do nothing but laugh at the boy's question. He gave off a chakra nature that was unspeakable. "_It wouldn't be fun if I had said *no*, will it now?_" He moved closer to the boy, smelling the wonderful smell of the sacrifices he had made. "_It looks like I made the right decision of letting you through. The moment you entered this town, I could have killed you with my powers. However I sensed that you had something inside you that gave off Etro's light. I knew you were coming from the very beginning, so I had a little fun and lead you to my lair. Only to test out my theory I had create on you._" 

He took out a bag containing something inside from inside his robe and smiled. "_Now I wonder how Etro would feel sacrificing a teenager with her light inside. Why don't we find out?_"












Noctis was speechless. His hair was now covering his eyes. Not only that man was insulting his own beliefs of how Etro was represented to be, but he was at the point of his anger taking over his body. As of now, he could only hear his heart beat and nothing else. The beats were getting louder and louder until lightning sparked out of his hand. 

"_I'm going to make sure you die painfully and mercilessly, you fucking cultist......_" 

He dashed immediately towards him with his fist readied and without precaution. The green robed man could only smile at the boy's attempt. "_Your anger will be your downfall._" He muttered to Noctis. The man unraveled the contents of the pouch he was holding in his hand which had turned out to be wheat. He threw it in the air causing a mist of small wheat patricles and quietly said:

"_Precedence: Wheat - Higher_"

Noctis quickly formed a electric lance through his right hand and jumped at the man to strike him. But immediately the small wheat particles formed into what it looks like to be a solid wall. Noctis thought it was some kind of mirage so he tried to strike through. But as he did, the electric lance didn't make it through but the tip hit wheat forming to be a wall which acted like an actual wall. A large high pitched ringing noise was heard and his lance dissipated. "_What? A wall?!_" Noctis couldn't tell what he would do next so tried to jolt backwards since that was his only option.

"_Precedence: Wheat - Lower, Movement a Blade - Higher_"

The wheat dissipated into small particles as Noctis now could see the green robed man but he saw the blade of a gullotine, which was once a pile of wheat in the man's hand, attack horizontally towards Noctis. The blade was closing in and Noctis didn't prepare when he attacked. He charged out of anger leaving himself open. The blade closed in towards his torso in attempt to cut him in half. The boy had no doubt that it acted like a real guillotine by the man's special powers just like that wall he had struck. There was no time to think, but to act!

_~To be continued~_


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2012)

*Shell LT*
MISSION END

Shell couldn't help but feel annoyed at this all too. She only did it for the money, and to find out that there wouldn't be any money involved... She couldn't help but bite her lip like a sulking child.

"I actually agree with you for once," She muttered as she hooked her sword on her back. "Life's life hmm?"

"Indeed it is."

A voice echoed after Shell's through the cave, catching the duo's attention. They saw the sight of a middle-aged woman with greasy black hair in a skin-tight bun. Initially Shell thought she was a Changeling, but the peaceful eyes in this woman couldn't be imitated by even the most skilled Changeling.

"I'm the real Yoko. My daughter told me of how I was in a coma for a few days, and I immediately traveled up here with her and my son to see what was going on, only to see it was truly a demon impersonating me," She explained, approaching the teenagers with two brown wallets in her hand. Yoko handed one to each of them with a mellow smile.

"Thank you. Our entire village owes you everything in these bags. Be safe on your journey back," Yoko smiled before walking out of the cave with her two adult children behind her. Shell gave her a short wave before checking the envelope to see if it really was the money.

"10... 20... Looks like we did get our payment in the end," She commented before folding up the envelope and shoving it in the back of her pouch. Before she departed however, she turned to Yuuki and gave him a cocky smile. 

"You did good kiddo. Guess I'll be seeing 'ya."

With those final words, she headed out the cave and began to make her way down the mountain.

- *LT MISSION END* - 
​


----------



## River Song (Jan 23, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

?Now remember children sticks and stone may break my bones but steal and fists will kill me.? She bellowed to the class in a sing song voice. She was practically skipping with glee, this was far easier than she expected, and she liked it, it was always so much more fun when your opponent didn?t fight back.

She walked across to his body, adrenaline pumping through her veins. She listened to that rytggym and began to tap her hands against her though to it. 

*1,2,3,4 1,2,3,4 1,2,3,4*

It was soothing in a sense; She looked down upon his body still tapping the same rhythm.  she raised her foot up, her heel glistening in the sun light. ?Nightie night.? she announced bringing her heel down towards his face.

*SUPRISE!*

Hikari stepped back as the boy seemed to spring up, he shouldn?t have been able to move after that. She let out a sort of squeak as his fist collided with her nose causing a stomach churning squelching sound as Hikari?s nose burst.

Her face curled into a frown he wasn?t supposed to hit her, she was supposed to own this fight. He tried to run at her, now she was serious. ?I?m afraid you?re going to do better than that little boy because I?m stronger than you!? she yelled as she caught his foot in her hands before swirling him round and throwing him into the trees, it wouldn?t hurt him though because of those damn scales. 

With a determined look on her face she took a kunai out of her pocket and ran at the boy, aiming to stab him where ever she could reach.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 23, 2012)

> "I think you could set up some decorations. That is not the only thing that has to be done. I don't want to strain yourself because of your tender skin. Let see we need to find the instruments and set them up. A few other things are Collect herbs, collect firewood and feed the cubs and pups that Tomo has. The last thing we have to cook somethng."




*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue nodded slowly as he acknowledged what needed to be done. Despite his willingness his brow slightly creased as he considered the task set among things he wasn't really food at. Taking a pause for thought, there wasn't really anything he did that would be useful in preparing for a festival.

"Right, I'll try the animals I guess"

_This could be a disaster..._

Nue slowly made his way over to the cupboard to find a slightly heavier kosode to throw over his current attire. The last thing he needed was to catch a chill.

"You know where to find me I guess", he said as he shuffled passed Moro and made his way downstairs. He was immediately met with the business and bustling inside the household as people prepared. Nue greeted everyone and inquired about directions to the area where the young animals needed feeding. The festival organizers looked at his with a but of confusion at first, but directed him to he right place none-the-less.


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2012)

*Yomi *


Koe

What a depressing name, it means nothing but to cry, the existence of that name was to be just a depressing existence, yet even though that was true. Yomi could feel that name stir something inside her, something had awoken inside her and didn't particularly enjoy being called out. Koe, that name was different from Yomi, because Yomi meant resurrection...

Yomi was her own person...

So why would she feel as this life was not meant for her but someone else. That someone else she forgot and didn't want to remember, who ever that person was felt the same way because she didn't want to be remember either. She didn't have any reason to come out, because no one wanted her out...

Yomi touched her aching head, these thoughts weren't her's fully because she wanted to know what the past held for her. She wanted to know where she came from and what kind of person she was, was that too much to ask? Yomi just wanted to know but at the same time she was happy, very happy with the life she has been given. The family she has now...

Yomi headache only got worst as she realized that she was close, accompanied by a sicking feeling in her stomach, and the zoning out of her eyes. Was she getting nervous? No that couldn't be it, she already prepared for anything that would come her way, even if it was something like death. Yomi gladly accepted it as a possiblity, but that was her only alternative...

She had to fight, losing was nothing and she had to get that in the back of her head.

She just had to...

Losing was nothing she will consider....

Yomi positioned herself behind a tree as she expected the village that was in ruin, the small light from the fire gave her a clear view of the village and what was going on....

And the sight disturbed her greatly....


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2012)

*Shell LT*
*HEROES & THIEVES

*After a couple hours of walking from the mountain, Shell was finally deep in a forest with trees that dwarfed the largest skyscrapers to mind. There was almost zero sunlight, with only tiny rays leaking through the clustered branches above. The sound of a cricket and the animals rustling through the shallow grass was relaxing to Shell. She was more at peace here then she was in her room.

_'You just can't beat nature,' _she smiles to herself as she steps over one of the monstrous roots of a tree before coming to a small clearing in the forest. It looked more like an arena, with the wildlife animals being the crowd. But who was her opponent?

*RUSTLE RUSTLE*

Just as she said this, the unusually loud sound of something rushing through the trees. At first she thought it was a Changeling, still being high on her guard after not long ago. However, the creator of this noise soon burst through the trees. Shell didn't even bother to study his appearance, only commenting:

"And there's me thinking I was alone in this forest. Following me?"


----------



## River Song (Jan 23, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon* 
_The trials of Namira_

She glared at the man with a fierce passion, all her hate for her situation somehow culminating into one glare from her sky blue eyes. Hikari bit her lip, she was stressed she was angry and agitated and despite all the time she had spent drugged SHE WAS STILL FUCKING TIRED!

She noticed that at some point during her internal rant she had picked up a vase of flowers, and then she noticed that during her noticing that she had flowers she had through tem against the wall, the porcelain shattering and the poor chrysanthemums falling to the ground.

?Oi pick those up, you are a guest in Namira?s estate!? the man shouted at her, and suddenly she snapped

?DO I LOOK LIKE I CARE THAT I AM IN AN OLD HAGS HOUSE, NOOOOOO. AND DO I CARE WHAT YOURE POMPUS WRINKLE KISSING ARSE THINKS OF BE, WELL THE ANSWERS A BIG FAT FUCKING NOOOOOOOOO!?

*Crack!*

In the matter of a second Hikari was held against a wall, the man holding her by the neck with a scalpel to her throat ?Don?t you dare speak to me like that you impromptu circus witch.? He growled in a low voice, moving the scalpel closer to her, she was actually scared. It was then she noticed what was off about him, it was his eyes, they were split into different segments, like a fly but it was only now that she was up-close that she could see it.

?What happened to your eyes? she whispered for a moment forgetting about her terror. The man grinned a sinister grin ?Have you finally noticed them, fine I?ll tell you. I?m a chimera, a half human half animal, everyone here is. We?ve all been granted this gift by Namira and soon you shall join us.? He said, his bug like eyes seeming to light up.

?Why Me.? Hikari asked, terror in her eyes, not missing a beat the bug man responded ?Your just lucky, usually most of us come to Namira and beg us o gift us with her powers, and in return we serve her, however different people take to the procedure more than others.  That is why your here, metaphysically your body is the perfect candidate, you will adapt to the procedure better than everyone. Namira has only found two other people like you. Herself and Nina, but you, you will be her final and best project.? He said beginning to cackle a wheezing laugh.

?What if it doesn?t work?? Hikari asked the whisper catching in her throat ?Don?t worry clown, it will, Namira created this procedure and perfected it, the only thing that could go wrong is if your body rejects it, but as I said you?re  the perfect candidate so that won?t happen.? He grinned as he lowered the scalpel.

Hikari tool a look over his shoulder, Namira was there and there was a woman standing beside her who didn?t look a day past twenty. ?I see Charles has explained why you are here, good it saves me having to do it? She said before turning to the girl on her left ?Nina be a dear and tie her down, I don?t feel like getting up.? 

?Of course my lady? the girl spoke in a polite monotone. Hikari began to crouch, preparing for a fight, but by that time she was forced into the wheel chair and the woman named Nina was already tying the restraints.

When she was finished she turned back to Namira ?It is as you wished M?Lady.? She said in the same soothing monotone. Hikari began to scream before the doctor who she had just argued with tied a gag around her mouth. 

?You?re just lucky Namira needs you conscious for the procedure or I wouldn?t have been nearly as nice earlier.? He whispered in her ear. Namira sent him a amused look, "stop threatening the girl Charles.? She chided with a smirk.

Namira snapped her fingers and Nina moved behind her, pushing her wheel chair out of the room and down the hall while Charles did the same for Hikari. Hikari knew that something bad was happening, that she was going to be fused with an animal, but still she held her head high. Hikari Gomon did not cry.

A tear drop slid down her face.

Okay  maybe a little bit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Goodness Gracious..._​
Zero got his first good look at Ryoji?s capabilities, as he was able to freeze the air around him and create some kind of frozen gauntlet and greave set. It was an interesting technique to say the least, but the intrigue didn?t stop there. Ryoji had some good instincts as he barely sidestepped the fireball barely avoiding getting his face melted off. The young Ivery was lucky that Zero hadn?t used the reverse version of the jutsu, well at the same time Zero didn?t have the stamina to spam a technique like that anyway but the burns could be much worse. Zero let up a bit taking the tame to gleefully watch Ryoji struggle with the heat, the boy was having a somewhat adverse reaction to it but Zero just assumed it was normal for people to feel like crud after getting burned.

However Zero?s decision to take his foot off the gas was a costly one as it allowed Ryoji to regain his composure. With smugness that was completely and totally misplaced he asked the unthinkable of Zero:

"Do me a favor please! DIE!!"

?Do me a favor then? Feed my kittens after I die!! Wait I don?t have kittens and I?m not going to die. Guess I?m one big fat liar!! ZAHAZAHAHAHA!!!? Zero bellowed with laughter as Ryoji created five arrows of ice, seeing this Zero stopped in his track some 15 meters away from Ryoji at this point. The Ivery boy notched back the arrows a look of amusement on his face.

*Kukuku*

A smile crept along Zero?s face as he began to seal wildly, his hands barely appearing to move at all. 

?You?re bringing arrows to a knife fight? You might as well be some pretty boy elf who does a shitty job of pretending to be a pirate. So tell me elf?you feeling lucky elf? ? 

*TWISH*

Zero got his answer in the form of five arrows flying straight at him each dead on accurate as they wooshed towards him? Zero jumped up into the air and drove his fist into the grass:

*KATON: KAEN UDE!!!!*

In a moment a giant fist of fire about the size of a bear sprang up from the ground in front of Zero. The arrows never stood a chance melting from the ambient heat along the way to hitting the shield Zero had made in front of himself. The fist stood there blazing as Zero stood there behind it his arms folded in displeasure.

?What could Dr.Mao possibly want with you? Why would he want to make you his property?  Is he secretly your daddy or maybe he has us all fooled and he?s your? MOTHER!!! ZAHAHAZAHAHAHA!!!? Zero howled wildly with laughter at his own humor, trying to piece together in his fractured mind what could possibly make this kid so interesting.

?You?re a snow man so I?m gonna call you Frosty. So Frosty are you holding out on me? I can?t see that guy wanting you alive unless there was more than what you?re showing me. You know what I?m gonna do you a favor and give you some incentive.? Zero uncrosses his arms and raised his hand to the sky causing the first to shoot up.

?Goodness Gracious Great Balls of Fire!!!?

*SNAP*

The flaming fist immediately began to split into 8 smaller fists that were the size of a very big human-sized fist.  Zero brought his hand down causing all 8 fists to hurtle towards Earth toward Ryoji, the path of them wildly erratic as they were aimed to create a large area of effect rather than directly at Ryoji.


----------



## River Song (Jan 23, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon *
_The Trials of Namira_

She could only look straight ahead, she was afraid to look anywhere else, to her right was Namira, being wheeled in her own wheel chair side by side to her. There were windows to either side of the hallway. Some displayed what she taught as relatively normal people, the others showed monstrosities but no matter how hard she tried to look away her eyes were always drawn to the things she might become.

Namira looked at her with a look of sympathy almost, Namira confused Hikari at points she showed a loving almost motherly attitude towards Hikari but at the same time she was, minutes away from being made a monster by the woman.

Namira head to speak to Hikari ?You need not worry child, this is a good thing that is happening to you, you have been chosen for a greater purpose child.? she cooed. Hikari wanted to shout at her, Hikari wanted to scream until the heavens themselves shook. This was not a good thing; she would become a monster, a vile wretched creature.

?Everyone takes to the procedure differently, like Charles here; he only inherited the eyes from the fly, while other inherit limbs and abilities. There are some whose body reject the treatment all together, they tend to die or let the creature take over their body and they go insane. We call them the failures.? She said as they reached the end of the hallway, there was a wooden stair case.

Nina moved to lift Namira?s wheel chair but the old woman stopped her ?There is no need dear, I can make the way by myself from here, you take the girl down.? she instructed  as her arms gripped themselves against the arms of the chair getting ready to pull herself up. Despite her terror and hatred of the woman she looked on in expectancy, how would the crippled woman move, perhaps a fancy flying Jutsu. That was when she heard the sound.

*SQUELCH*

Hikari jaw almost dropped as the woman stood up, the blanket falling from her waist. Instead of two legs ...she had a Slugs tail. Hikari almost fainted. Namira watched Hikari?s face with amusement ?Did Charles not tell you the first person I ever used the Human Chimera technique on was myself.? Namira Laughed, it wasn?t a chuckle or a giggle it was a full out wheezing laugh.

Hikari was seriously starting to think this was all a very strange dream. She was tied to a wheel chair with a bug man and a laughing half woman half slug, or perhaps she was on drugs. She said as the old woman grinned and spat at the wall. Hikari?s thoughts went a little bit like ?oh what a dirty bit-HOLY SHIT HER SPITS BURNING THE WALL!

This only seemed to feed Namira?s laughter as Hikari?s chair was lifted up by Nina and carried down the stairs. The exited at the bottom floor and what awaited her only fuelled Hikari?s terror. It was like an operating theatre, there were medical utensils the lined the walls of the circular room, which centre was dominated by a large seal. What terrified her was what was above; it was about fifteen of these chimera people, all sitting on chairs that surrounded the medical pit.

Hikari was wheeled out by Namira, who was surprisingly fast for a half slug 88-year old. Once they reached the centre Namira let go of the wheel chair addressing  the group. ?My family, this is Hikari Gomon,  she will be our newest member, and she will be my Legacy. She will receive a chimera transformation that Rivals mine and Nina?s. She will be perfect!?

?Now let the Chimerasation Begin!?


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2012)

Yomi 


Pure chaos was the word that would describe the scene of the village, women ran around from big husky men, and they would just laugh as they grabbed them by their hair and smack them around. Yomi could already tell who were the victims and who weren't, some women with tore up clothes and rags for outfits smiled at the sight as they dug the captured men face into the ground...

Yomi couldn't believe that it was this much cruelity in the world, that people would actually do this to other people! She felt her grip on Inzunami tighten, this was digusting, absolutely disgusting!

_"Ooooo" _a voice purred that was only a familar to Yomi ears, she looked to her side and saw the same woman that she just left right next to her, "Don't you just love humans?" she asked 

Yomi didn't say anything as she continued to look, but she only turned around once to see the woman not really giving a care. The screams of the young girls almost caused the girl to double over in sickness, it had hurt her more than she thought. The woman looked over to Koe, her face was confused as she watched as the girl touch the handle to Inzunami sword...

"I like your resolve girly," she said, "But it'll be a death sentence if you just go in there rushing in like a crazed manic you know."

Yomi turned around as she growled at the woman, "Why are you even here, if I knew you from some where I'm very sorry to inform you but my mind is currently drawing up a blank." she said at the woman causing her to only smile and shake her head...

"Oh no we don't know each other, but at the current point we are getting closer than the last time we meet." she said as she got up and brushed the dirt off her butt...

"Lets just say I'm one of your guardian angel..."  she said, "I'm always watching you but there someone whose been having his eyes on you since the day you were born..."

The whole situation was weird for Koe, what in the world was the woman talking about, and she said she was only one of her guardian angels. The confused face seemed to please the woman as she began to smile almost like she won something big...

"Yomi as you grow you will realize your reason for being placed into this world, along with your other self I am expecting great things from you..." she said as she streched, "You already completed two expectations that is almost a rare chance of itself...I'm just here to push you in the right direction."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 23, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I need some help, we did not round up the tigers or lions. You got the elephants to go back in their cages. The tigers and lions are still stalking around the zoo. Destracted the lions and tigers I get the other animals that are still loose than we can do a inventory of all animals." 

Moro dodge a tiger thinking she was live meat. She dragge the alligator that had it mouth tied shut. She untied the alligators mouth than got out of the way as the gator slipped back into the water. Her wolves were taking on the tigers and lions to get them off Moro's back. They were doing the best job they could do to not get hurt. Moro found all the snakes and put them back in their cages as that was the most easiest job ever.

Moro would did will the spiders later as she how to put her strenght into catching the alligators. she had to rope ever gators mouth and pulled them to their water to submerge than jump over the area to get out of the swamp like area where the gators were happy again. Her wolve were freaking out to see how large these spiders could spin their webs and were trap, they did not want to getnear these big spiders. Moro was not happy about this job, she got her staff, that was covered in snake venom and used that to get the spiders out of their webs and ran for her life to get these spiders in their cages. Her wolves broke free from the webs as they went back to their job to destracted the lions and tigers as Moro had the time to catch them right now.

*Moro Uchiha *

Tomo came up to Nue, "I guessed you are going to feed the young, I show you how to feed them." She sat down next to him as their was several bottles of warm milk. she handed him a young pup and show how they would feed on the bottles and how to hold them. The cub of a strip tiger was mewing as she was feeding.

"It is not too hard as they will not scratch, they simple will feed and just go back to sleep. I think they are getting older some of them are opening their eyes."

A pup was looking at the silver wolf and was thinking it was his dad. The silver wolf was thinking I not ready to be a dad. He went under the couch that Nue and Tomo was sitting on as his eyes flicker gold under the couch. The silver was not coming out intill all the pups went back to sleep. Meanwhile Moro was hanging decorations with the other people after she finshed collecting wood and stones.

Moro had no clue what the decorations nor how the sencery was going to look at. Moro came into the house as she smelled everyone and wash up her silver wolf slither out under the couch and followed her to the kitchen this would be better to beg for some food. She washed up as she felt for the list that Tomo left for her too cook and was gratefull it was in braile. She started to cook some of the food and hoping Nue had no problem taste testing it before making more of it.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 23, 2012)

Laix said:


> *Shell LT*
> *HEROES & THIEVES
> 
> *After a couple hours of walking from the mountain, Shell was finally deep in a forest with trees that dwarfed the largest skyscrapers to mind. There was almost zero sunlight, with only tiny rays leaking through the clustered branches above. The sound of a cricket and the animals rustling through the shallow grass was relaxing to Shell. She was more at peace here then she was in her room.
> ...




*Ryoji Ivery LT*


"Not Necessarily."

Ryoji said as he landed on the earth, turning to the young dark haired woman who stood before him. His mien was unfazed and without the slightest amount of distress, a gentle smile that simply showed a rather playful side of his was all that could be make out of his expression. 

"Actually, I thought you'd be hidden somewhere within some compound or base, really. The work made by these little group made me suspect a bit. Finding you here, well, I guess it can be called a coincidence. In my case just luck."  

A slight laughter was heard from under his breath. The thought that he would find her so easily. It was laughable at best. His eyes scanned the young female before him before confirming.

"Yeah, you're definitely Shell. You look exactly like this photo here." 

Ryoji pulled the photo out of his pouch and waved it around as in to confirm he held it. Once he did, he threw it towards her and continued.

"Well, I'll get to the point then. You have coin and a lot of it actually. I'm no thief- scratch that. I've been assigned to steal it from you. What was suppose to be a "Get in, Get out" thing turned into a face to face encounter." 

He said, his eyes locked on hers. Not the slightest amount of doubt coursed his thoughts as he spilled his last words.

"So, I'm asking you... could you hand it over kindly?"


----------



## River Song (Jan 23, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon *
_The Trials of Namira_

?Now let the Chimerasation Begin!?

Hikari let out a gasp as Namira spat at the bonds that held her to the chair, slowly they dissolved releasing Hikari from the confines of her wheeled hell. Almost immediately she sprang up, taking on step to run away before being thrown back down to the ground by Nina. That girl was fast.

She tried to get up but Charles had grabbed her hands. Dragging her over to the circle she was dropped with a thump as Charles made a handseal. The seal seemed to come to life, gravity seeming to prevent Hikari from moving, everything was heavy, she realised this was probably the jutsu she was under when she was drugged.

This time her eyes were still open so she could see everything that was going on. Namira was leaning over her, before taking a pouch of powder from her pocket. ?This is the secret ingredient for the technique; I call it Namira?s rot.? She said to Hikari before tipping it into Hikari open mouth.

It tasted like cumin, Hikari noted, it wasn?t that bad. But that wasn?t until the pain started. It was worse than being cooked alive; it felt like she was being burnt by fire that was hotter than the sun. It started in her stomach and started to spread. It was like a million flaming knife stabbing her. She could feel it burn every nerve change every muscle, it was like her whole body was being changed, and she guessed it was.

She wanted to scream, to shout to cry, she wanted to move but she couldn?t she was being held down while the most intense pain in her life wracked through her body, she wanted to vomit, to stab herself, she would do anything to stop the pain but she couldn't.

She briefly looked up at Namira, it seemed like she had been making handseals and putting things in Hikari?s mouth but Hikari hadn?t noticed, the pain was too much. Then she noticed Namira picking up something living. It was a spider.

Slowly the old slug woman placed the arachnid on Hikari?s chest and made a handseal, Hikari screamed as the pain got worse as Namira made a handseal, and the spider sank into her in a burst of glowing light. Hikari barely registered as four arms sprouted out of her because the restraining jutsu had been released, she didn?t know if she had been there for minutes or days the pain made it seem like an eternity. Giving out her first and final scream Hikari fainted, only vaguely recognizing what had happened to her.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2012)

*Shell LT*
*HEROES & THIEVES

*It was a poor joke at first. A really terrible one actually. Shell began to laugh subtly, which soon turned into a mocking laugh accompanied with a patronizing stare. 

He had been assigned to rob her!? MAIDEN were probably trying to cut casualties.

"Ah, I bet Cendrillion sent you. Crafty little cow she is," She chuckled as she took a single step closer to Ryoji, her hand clutched on the pouch around her waste. Shell jingled it around, taunting Ryoji with the sound of coins and notes bashing against eachother. 

"You want it? Come get it."

Clearly confident in herself, Shell doesn't even reach for Calibur which is held nicely on her back. Instead she parks her hand on her right hip next to the money while twirling her hair with the other, waiting for the boy to amke a move.

"Hmm? Come on then. Thought you was going to 'rob' me!"


----------



## Chronos (Jan 23, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery LT*
 Feisty huh? ​
Seductive.

These word blurred his thoughts for a second.

"So you're confident enough to stand there and mock me nonchalantly, eh? Pretty interesting."

Ryoji said as his smile shaped into a smirk, his eyes were burning with slight excitement as he witness her reaction towards the situation. She was feisty and her confidence was blooming like a rose in spring. Ryoji had crossed as he witnessed this rather odd spectacle he had found himself into, nevertheless it would've been boring if he got it so easy, now wouldn't it? The moon that gleamed in this glorious night, shined brighter than any night before, his eyes locked on hers he continued to speak.

"Well, I guess too easy isn't necessarily what I wanted either. Alright, I'll play your little game then."

Within a split second a bow of Ice had forged itself in his hands, a slight old breeze emanated from this item that seemed to had appeared from scenic nowhere. Ryoji's other hand just flicked which the moment he did an arrow had forged out of his chakara in the blink of and eye.

Her hand that twirled her hair slightly between her fingers, her confident smirk followed by a nonchalant stare. Heh, what a smug little girl. These were the only thoughts that Ryoji could muster to think at the moment. Placing the arrow on the thin icy line, he pulled it behind his head, without a second though he had thrown the arrow pointing between her eyes.

"Well now. Let's see if you can stand up to my standards. Hope you're as fun as you sound... Shell."

Kicking the earth beneath him, his movements blurred the moment his feet started pushing themselves through the ground, rushing himself towards her. Nearing her until he was only inches away, he once again kicked the earth, lifting himself into the air, twirling in the sky he positioned himself downwards looking at her, bow and arrow pointed at her skull. Without an ounce of though, he released the bow, shooting it towards Shell in attempts for it to pierce her ever so nicely.

"Hope you didn't think I was gonna play nice forever."


----------



## River Song (Jan 23, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon *
_The Trials of Namira_

She woke up, cracking her neck to the side “What happened?” she said to no-one in particular. Giving out a loud drawn out yawn she stretched her arms, something didn’t field right. Hesitantley Hikari peeked down at her arms.

1 arm, 2 arms...3 arms.... 4 arms.... 5 arms....6 arms.

She quickly countend them again, and again. She had six arms; unless she was high she definitely had six arms. Then it hit her, and it hit her like a fucking bullet train. Everything came back to her in a rush. The drugging, the kidnapping... and the experiment. She looked down at her new appendages with a sad look. She was a monster. She had always pretended to be a circus freak but that was just an act for the first time in her life she was actually a monster.

Now with a sad look upon her porcelain face she looked around the room, she reached for the file beside her, it was a blood test detailing the Results of the experiment.



> *Name:* Hikari Gomon
> *Animal:* Spider
> *Results:* Now able to use spit as webbing and infuse chakra with spit to create a substance, properties of substance not yet verified.
> *Conclusion:* SUCCESS



Hikari wanted to cry, she wanted to scream and ask God or Buddha or Kishi why the hell it had to be her, but instead she looked up a determined look on her face. She was Hikari Gomon; she would not be defeated by an 88 year old slug. She would fight back against this, and she would win. 
She got up out of her bed and tore off her hospital robes and grabbed her costume. She quickly slipped into to it, punching hole in it to accommodate her newly obtained hands.  She was the circus Psychopath, she was acrobatic clown, She was not a loser.

She walked over to the open window and stood on the ledge. She was Hikari Gomon, and then she jumped. She flew through the air, it was only then she realised that Namira’s compound as practically on the edge of a cliff “shit” Hikri swore as she fell plummeted the air in the most graceful way she could manage. Two things were going to happen here, she was going to get the hell out of here, or she was going to die both were better than spending one more second in that blasted hell hole.

She could see the ground now, and a few trees, it seemed to be marshland. She closed her eyes and hoped for the best she remembered what the report had said, feeling foolish she tried to spit but something else happened, a thick string if web sprung from her mouth attaching itself to a tree. In a monkey like fashion Hikari swung from the tree landing on the ground, unable to contain her excitement, Hikari let out an ear-splitting yell, clapping all six of her hands.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE GOOD, SHELL AND HIKARI

*"Shell?"

The girl in question awakes from her deep slumber on the side of a swamp, rubbing her head in confusion. Greeting her sight immediately is her close companions Lessar and Skye, both looking over her with confused expressions. When Shell sat up, she looked around and noticed they were where they met the man. The only difference however is his hard-to-miss house is well, missing. Instantly, she assumes the worst.

"Oh for fuck sake, don't tell me that man ripped us off and knocked me out?" She sighs, standing up from her not too comfortable spot on the rough grass. 

"Huh? What is she talking about?" Lessar asks Skye, ignoring Shell. Skye thinks about it for a moment before turning to Shell.

"Are you talking about Miyamoto, the transformation guy? We haven't met him... _Yet. _We still have a way to go," He explains, which comes as complete bullshit to Shell. Just a moment a go she was talking with the guy in his house right there next to the swamp! 

"Are you guys messing with me?" She asks in a fustrated tone, pushing them to just give themselves up. They would though if it was a joke.

"No... Not at all. We was walking through the swamp and you just collapsed. Lessar thinks it was the gases released by the harboni frogs."

It was all a lot to take in for Shell, but she just had to accept it for no-

_*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!*_​
The painful scream cuts through the trio's ears as birds and other animals scurry away from the forest. It sounded close by, and couldn't have come at a better--- or worst time. To Shell though, it's more then a scream. It's a scream that she recognises... She's sure of it.

"Hikari Gomon! Are you really here?" Shell asks herself the question as she begins to wander towards the source of the scream like a lost child. Still confused about it all and with Lessar feeling apathetic about it all, the two other BRANDED follow close behind Shell. While heading through the forest, they walked past many creatures. Flies, birds, wasps, beetles, giant centipedes and even a boar at one point. After a few minutes of walking through the foul-smelling forest, they eventually came to an area within the forest with trees covered in broken remnants of a spider web. Afraid of spiders, Shell instantly begins to shiver in fear. 

But when they spotted Hikari Gomon in the area, even Shell was shocked.

"Oh... My... G-"

"*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH KILL IT KILL IT KILL IT!!!*" Lessar cuts off Shell with her panicked cries, rushing behind Skye for cover behind the abnormal 'human'.

Hikari Gomon with six arms and a weird look about her. It was her face, her figure and even her pout but the arms... There was only four too many. Skye gawps in horror while Shell struggles to hold back the laughter.

"Looks like I'm the one who did better in the end! What the fuck happened!?"

*- - - - - - - - *​*
Shell LT*
*HEROES & THIEVES

*The boy did just as Shell insisted he do and made the first move. It consisted of forming an arrow of ice followed by fancy flips through the midnight breeze. His silhouette was more like a stick been thrown through the air for a dog to catch, making him look sillier in the eyes of Shell then he probably inteded.

"Hope you didn't think I was gonna play nice forever," He comments in a borderline patronizing tone as he fires an arrow made of pure ice at Shell. It tears through the sky like a meteor heading for the ground. It was only so funny that Shell easily deflected the arrow with a casual swipe of her sword, making the stranger's fancy elemental technique look fodder to just a simple hand gesture from the Regnum.

"Just as I expected!" She grins narcissistically as lightning begins to flicker around her, tickling her skin and stroking Calibur. The look in her eyes invites him to give it another try, but the grip around her sword insists it won't be easy.


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2012)

*Yomi *


"And then what? Where am I headed? What am I suppose to do?" Yomi asked the woman who was just now casually picking her fingers, freeing them of dirt. 

The woman looked at her for a minute, "No love, that is for you to find out, and I won't be here forever, I'm how you say....One of the big steps you have to get though till you meet the one who picked you..."

Yomi got up as she looked at the woman, "So you are telling me from the day I was born, 'he' choose me for something that I don't even know? Picking up a random stranger and letting them go free isn't what you call a good idea..."

The woman nodded her head in agreement, "But in a certain way you have been blooming wonderfully , just like a flower, and you only been watched for the longest." she said before turning her head at the loud noise. And for a minute Yomi could see the look of disgust before she turned her head back to Yomi...

"Come with me..." she said as she began to move out, Yomi knew that there was a chance of it being a trap, but she felt compelled to go.

Yomi didn't waste anytime to follow her, she only looked at her a couple time, and saw that she had a small smile on her face as she hummed a tune. She hummed it even as something like rotten meat filled the air and flies began to populate the area.  The musky purtide smell was hard to take in and the first thing Yomi did was almost gag...

"Oh my you can't even stand the smell, yet you were ready to go in all rouge and get killed." the woman laughed causing Yomi to look down

It wasn't long at all when the rotten pierced though her nose and Yomi could taste the smell. But she found the source that made her eyes widen in fear...

"This is what humans are capable of...." the woman said as if she was a teacher teaching a student about the wonders of nature, "Isn't it just wonderful?" she purred

Yomi couldn't hold it in and she doubled up as she threw up, her stomach acid burning her throat as it continued like a non stop gag. She fell to the ground as she held her stomach close...

The smell! The sight!

She just couldn't take it! 

The pile of dead bodies laid out sprawled on top of each other, women, children, and men alike were just piled together! Maggots crawled out of their mouth and eyes, the files were using the bodies as mating grounds because the putrid smell was almost like honey to them..

"...Oh my...You got a long way till you can do your first kill darling." the woman said, "Maybe you want to call it a day and return back home? Sneak under your covers and wish this wasn't real?"

Yomi didn't dare look up as she fell to her knees, the shaking feeling wouldn't leave her, and she couldn't comment on the woman saying...Her eyes got watery as the nameless faces dominated her mind...

All of those faces with fear in their faces...All of them piled on top of each other....All of them dead and nothing more than files shitting ground!

"This is the world we live in!" the woman yelled as she face the dead bodies, "ISN'T IT BEAUTIFUL YOMI!!!!"

*"ITS SO BEAUTIFUL IT MAKES ME SICK!!! SO SICK!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! BEAUTIFUL YOMI!!! LOOK AT ALL THE PAIN HUMANS CAUSE! ISN'T IT LOVELY!!!"*

The woman broke down laughing as she watch the girl shiver and quake in fear, her stomach still hurting and her throat store....

This...This was the real world....

And it was horrible!!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2012)

*???*
_Prelude ENGAGE_









​
Not far from where the Clan Leaders were gathering an ominous presence watched their powwow with the mysterious flying man. The watcher himself was suspended in the air, his laurels rested upon a mass of smoke. From so far away how could he possibly see or know what was going on. His eyes had three swirls in them, these eyes were the blessed eyes of the chosen, this was the Sharingan and this man was its master, Uchiha Rakiyo. His arms folded as he watched with intrigue at the gathering of many colorful chakra?s but none as vivid or as intriguing as the other man who could fly.

?King of nothing Braule Ranen, that insane bafoon Rokuto Aosuki, that second rate Hyuuga person who?s name I can?t even bother to commit to memory, the lovely femme fatale Erza Hozuki, and that bastard Azuma Senju. The rest I don?t know or care to know. But that chakra is full of much mystique. It looks like none of them know what they?re dealing with?? Rakiyo continued to take stock of the situation his eagle like vision precisely reading the lips of the other clan leaders. He detested commiserating with the other clans but when he heard about the gathering of so many large chakras meeting in one area? Well even he had to take notice at the insects meeting in one place. 

?They don?t even know what they?re in for? They think raining molten metal from the sky is bad, well they haven?t seen anything yet. I am the true inheritor of the Will of Six Paths, I will not allow you to out maneuver me Azuma. I won?t allow these new variables to just come and ruin everything. I will have vengeance for your crimes? You have taken everything from me but I will have his power. It is my birthright., it is your repentance. ? 

*POOF*

The master of the Sharingan disappeared in a cloud of smoke. His intentions were unknown but they were good for none except for himself. The winds of change were blowing. The first battle was over but Uchiha Rakiyo's was not. What could his aim possibly be?


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2012)

Yomi 


Yomi stomach felt raw and horrible, it was turning inside out as the smell was now ten times as worst. Was this the world that she grew up in? Was this the world that people live in? They praised?! Yomi grabbed her stomach harder even though it was painful, she had to get her mind off of those bodies...

Each one of them grew up with a name, a dream, a hope, a love, and a hate! 

And now all of them gone, cut from them by the selfishness of the humans that took them away from them. Yomi could hear the woman get closer to her and then she felt the woman pat her back. 

"Hey lets think positive now..." she told Yomi, "Maybe some of them, probably a rare few, had a quick and painless death."

She snapped her fingers, "Like that you know..."

"THEY STILL DIED THOUGH!" Yomi said as she faced the woman, "This village suffered causalities that the main clans should have came in and stopped! They should have stopped all of them!"

The woman shook her head, "The real world isn't like that love..." she said, "You were born sheltered from the truth, and even now you fight the grim truth that is this world. But at the same time you accepted it because you are here at this village ready to kill them all..."

"Life isn't simple...People die every day, some die normally, and some die because of others." she said, "That is the world you been sheltered from, that is the world we all live in...Now you can either take your sword and leave...Or you can change it...Whichever or what ever you do, I am always watching you..."

Yomi watched as the lady stood up, she eyed the dead body before jumping and disappearing into the sky. 

Yomi didn't understand, she was sheltered all her life...She was protected from the real world...

_"Koe...The outside world is dangerous, please don't go out so freely..."_

And someone tried to protect her from it, someone didn't want her to see the way life the way it true. She cared about Yomi to the point where she got in trouble everyday for trying to explain to the others that going outside and learning was a good way to see the real world, because Yomi would always wonder...

_"Koe...I love you..."_

_"I love you too Nehi!"_

Nehi! That was the woman name of who was on top of her when she woke up. Yomi remembered that Nehi had closed her mouth and finished off the rest of the chant that the others were doing so Koe wouldn't die...

"So...Am I just replacement?" Yomi asked herself


----------



## Bringer (Jan 23, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

The clone kept on repeating the same moves. Meld in the ground come out attack and meld back in. Fugetsu melded out of the groud and kicked a ninja behind and let out a small laugh. He could not believe he was taking on a ninja gang. Suddenly they all used the body flicker technique. As Fugetsu was about to meld back down.

*BAM!!!! Crack!!!*

The clone was kicked and slid across the ground. He slowly got up. Its wooden jaw broken. He then smiled as the wood chipped away from his jaw. Fugetsu stretched. And preformed a few hand seals.


*BAM!!!!!*


A other clean hit to the clone face. Its cheek was cracked. It slowly got up. Fugetsu could not keep up with this amount of ninja using body flicker. Fugetsu preformed a few hand seals. But then was quickly uppercut ted in the air. Then one of the ninja jumped up and used his katana to slice threw Fugetsu. The clone landed. It was still alive but incapable of fighting anymore. Its wood was chipping away. 

_"Must by time! I cant do this al."_

The clone thoughts were cut off by a voice.

"Guess who is here to kick ass!!!"

The voice was cherry and cocky. Which made the wood clone Fugetsu smile. As Fugetsu was landing he used a few hand signs and used Starch Syrup Capturing Field. The water drizzled on all the men. The man were stuck to the ground. They could not move and were struggling.

*"What the fuck?!!!"*

"Awesome person coming through!!!"

Fugetsu said soaking wet and covered with some blood using chakara to walk on his technique. He then came up to his clone and smirked. He placed his hand on the clone and all the knowledge transferred to Fugetsu. 

"Nice job handsome fella hahaha. Anyway let me help you."

Fugetsu said fixing the clones body parts with more wood. Fugetsu smiled. He remembered where two techniques would get him tired. The clone then smirked as well.

"Well Fugetsu I think we need to teach this gang a lesson."

"Agreed my clone. Agreed."


With that both Fugetsu and the clone began charging the men who were incapable of moving.


Ryu Reikon

Ryu was knocked into a tree. The tree cracked on contact do to his scales. He smiled. Did she really think she could win. As she jumped through going towards him with a kunai Ryu watched expressionlessly. He then waited for the right moment. 

"AHHHHRAHH!!!!"

Ryu shouted turning his shout into a burst of energy. Since Hikari seemed light this technique should blast her all the way over the campus. Its force made the of the kids who were not even the way of the attack tip over. The academy walls started to crack. And this technique pushed Ryu back making the tree tip over.

He then used his partial dragon transformation and grew dragon wings. He then stared. And started to fly in the air. As he was in the air he then threw some shuriken. He then constantly flapped his wings giving it a boost.

"Lets see you get to me now circus slut!!!"


Tenshi Hyuga


Tenshi heard Moro words and nodded. If she had to do something it would be to stop the rest of the lions and tigers. She did not know how since her chakara was pretty low but she was confident. She then placed her two fingers in her mouth and whistled real loud. This caught the felines attention. They turned to Tenshi and they licked there lips. Tenshi preformed a fighting stance.

"The gentle fist gives me the advantage!"


Tenshi said assured that she could do this. The lions charged at her. Tenshi quickly ducked making the lion jump over her. She then charged the other lion and quickly front flipped landing on its back. She grabbed its mane and pulled it towards the cage. She quickly closed it. 4 other lions charged her. She quickly used her chakara needles aiming at there weak points at there feet. There feet shook and trembled and they collapsed.

Then suddenly a tiger jumped on Tenshi back. Tenshi was able to get rid of the lions but not the tigers. Its claws scratched Tenshi back. Tenshi grind her teeth and her eyes watered. She then thought to her self. She was the heir of the hyuga clan. She had to be strong!!! She quickly rolled over. She was facing the tiger face to face. Her Byakugan activated. The tiger went for a strike. 

Tenshi used her legs to stop it. Her legs were scratched in the progress. She quickly and rapidly kicked it. She then grabbed it by its tail and used body flicker to drag it to its cage. The other tigers followed in rage. They all leaped. This would have killed Tenshi. But Tenshi stood in place. At the very last second.

*Swoosh*

She moved to the side. The tigers went straight for the cage. She quickly kicked the cage shut and locked it.

"Moro I am all good from here!!!"


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2012)

*Yomi *










​
I never really thought about it until now, why I am here and not out there, or even a better question, why am I still alive? I wish I could have died, in the end it would been better, no one would have missed me, and no one knew me. I always stayed inside like the elders told me to and I never questioned it. I accepted it and now that I am in this situation..

I wish I could take all that back, and actually lived once...

I finally realize that life is too short to be crying, to be wishing, and hoping for something. If you really want something to change you had to actually face up and do it. Nehi was trying to teach me that, but I couldn't understand the signs. And there I was thinking I knew it all...

But in reality I didn't...

So I deserve this fate and plus on the other hand, I like seeing the world though her eyes, it much more brighter, and though I am here in this dark place. I know she is truthfully happy. I know that she could do better than me in the real world, and I know in here nothing will ever hurt me or her.

I wish I had the power to protect her...

I wish I was strong enough to tell her how I felt and how much she meant to me. When she was born from me, I knew from that day fourth, she could do much better than I do in this world. This cold cruel world,...

Yomi...

He gave you a really nice name, no a beautiful one! I sometimes wonder did I ever have parent? I wondered if they were happy to find out that their child had chakra, that she could do thing and was potentially the strongest in the village. Or did they cast me aside and call me a monster...

Did they ever even thought about me? Its too late now, no questions can be asked because the simple fact...

They are probably dead...

And I only have you now Yomi, that seems like enough for me right about now. Maybe you don't know it but you are really special...Yomi...I wish you could hear me...I wish I could show you how much I'm proud of you. How much you grown since your birth, Yomi...I'm so happy that you are doing fine. I'll make sure everything is alright!

I'm going to protect you now Yomi...And all I want from you is to be happy, because I missed out of it doesn't mean you do?

_*"HEY WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?"*_

Yomi?

*"Ahhh shitz look like we got us a hot one!"*

Yomi wants going on!? 

"Stay away from me!" Yomi why does your voice sound scared!

Yomi!!! 

Argh! Why does it hurt Yomi!? Yomi!? Please can you hear me?! Yomi!? It hurts so much inside here! Yomi!!! Yomi!!!

YOMMIII!!!!!


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 23, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro walked up to Tenshi, her back dried blood from the tigers. Then she walked over to a well and pulled up some water to wash off her staff of snake venom and her hands to get the venom off of her as it could damage something else if she did not get the venom off. She put her sword back into the sheath, as her wolves came up and sat next to her. She deactivated her sharingan.

"I think we got all of the animals in the zoo. Did you found our client that needed our help before we leave and after we double check that we have not missed one? To me it would be hard to missed one anyway, as everyone would be screaming again."

_"I think the owner will send us the money, as he may not be around, so who in hell let are the animals out or was it the owners drunken monkey, let them loose.'_

"Let's get out of here, our job is done here."

As the sun was rising from the east, Moro pulled out her mape with braile on it to figure out the closer villages near the zoo. She traced over it as she found the location with her finguers. As she felt the warm sun warming up her cold wet clothes. The bright sun hurt her eyes as she put her sunglasses back on. She started to  walk with Tenshi and her wolves as they only had to walked a few blocks to get to the country inn. Her wolves were thinking what another, about the wolves sleep this morning and hang ten to relaxed before going on another mission.


----------



## Kei (Jan 23, 2012)

*Yomi *


_"Heya boss look at this vixen!" _

"Let me go you brute!"

Yomi struggled against the man that was ten times bigger than her! Her face bruised by the punches that they used to knock her down, these were monsters! They dare called themselves humans in Yomi's eyes! She struggled against him, her sword resting against her waist digging inside of her. It was almost to painful to bear, her own sword being the reason why she was in pain...

"Oh wow..."

They had brought her to a tent, telling her that she was too much of a rare gem to share yet. And plus they didn't want to get punished for the last time of not letting their boss get first hit. Yomi was sick to her stomach at how easy they were talking about things like this! And in front of her! They were low! Lower than trash to her!

As a man walked out of the tent, Yomi almost gagged as a man with huge rolls of fat came out of the tent. Yomi could see the women in his tent, naked and passed out, bruises covered their bodies, and for a minute Yomi could see one of the women dead! As he neared her she back herself up as if a cat was backed into a corner!

_"She's a fighter boss! Can take a few punches to!"_ one of the men said as he almost showed Yomi off like a piece of fine meat,_ "She won't break easily like the others!"_

The old fat man looked up at her, he began to get closer to Yomi and as he got closer to her where Yomi could smell the scent of crap on his skin. Yomi moved her tongue around gather as much salvia in her mouth. The bits and peices of her last meal from her throwing up was in there as she made her cheeks huge...

"Oh are you ready to kiss me already?" he asked 

Yomi let it rip as all the spit and throw up she could muster was released on to his face!

*"YOU PIG!" *Yomi yelled,* "YOU ARE LOW! LOWER THAN LOW! YOU ARE SHIT! YOU MUSTER UP TO NOTHING BUT A----"*

*SLAM*

Yomi felt herself squint up as the fat old man punched the shit out of her! She felt the air from her lungs leave her! He continued his onslaught of her stomach until she had begun to cough up blood! Her insides felt damn well horrible as she twitched a bit, her arms still held above her head as she looked down.

"You bitch! How dare you spit on me!" he yelled at her, "Do you know who I am!?"

Yomi snickered a bit, "A trash eating disgusting pi---"

*SLAM!*

Yomi felt the air from her lungs leave her again and something snap! 

"....Disgusting!" Yomi whimpered

"Wh-What was that?!" the old man yelled

*"I CAN'T BELIEVE I BEING TOUCHED BY A PIG LIKE YOU!"*

Soon in one quick motion, he grabbed her hair and yanked her by her hair. Grabbing her face and pushing it close together making it almost into a fish mouth! He stared at her as Yomi struggled against him...

"I have ways to break bitches..." he said as he slammed her face into the ground, he grinded her face into the dirt. Causing her skin to rip at the friction and the wound dirtying up...

Yomi began to laugh....

"And I know the best way to cook a pig!"


----------



## Bringer (Jan 23, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi seen from her byakugan. There were no animals around. She sighed in relief. She agreed with Moro and began walking out side the zoo. After this a short fat man jumped out of a dumpster and bowed down to Tenshi and Moro.

*"Thank you! Thank you!Thank you! Thank you!"*

The man thanked he then got up. He looked sneaky and crafty like a con artist.But also the same guy to own a zoo and rip off people. He then stared into Moro and Tenshi eyes. He then smiled. Every Hyuga eyes look blind. And he could tell Moro was blind. He began waving his hands in there faces. He then smiled.

_"What is he doing?"_

*"Here is your payment gals."*

The man pulled out 2 dollars and handed one to each Tenshi and Moro. He then snickered a bit.

*"15000 each like I promised!"*

The man said with a sly face. Tenshi glared at him with her whitish eyes. She then coughed and smoked. She activated he byakugan.

"Um excuse me this is only two dollars. Im not blind I come from the Hyuga clan. Pay us right please. Or...o..or you will be dealing with the wolves.

Tenshi said trying to act intimidating. But probably overdid it or failed. The man snickered. Tenshi could not get through to him. Her Byakugan could see though his wallet. He was loaded with money. He had twice as much he owed us. She then sighed. She could not get through to him.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 23, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Mission - LIGHTS~ _












The edge of the Guillotine head straight for the boy's torso. Noctis quickly bent his body backwards to a minimum height, as the blade had passed by his face, in an attempt to perform a backflip. A few strands of his hair fell onto the ground and he had avoided an uncertain fate. Right after the blade passed through, Noctis took out two kunai and threw them at the man known as LIGHTS while making his flip in the air. 

"*Hidden Technique - Precedence: Movement of a blade - Lower, Kunai - Lower, Air - Higher*" 

Suddenly, the guillotine blade that had missed him turned into wheat particles like the wall did and the air somehow solidified, deflecting the kunai that Noctis had thrown. He couldn't make out his pattern. He somehow manipulated the substances around him with only his words. Noctis couldn't even sense a change of chakra state from what it already is. 

The man with odd green hair smiled, "_You seem troubled? Want me to stop fooling around and make your death quicker?_" Noctis couldn't control his anger. He wanted to kill him in the most gruesome way so he could be satisfied. "_You bastard.... I'm going to make sure you pay for the children you have murdered!_" Noctis was tempted to charge at him again but he knew that he would have used his mysterious power and end up almost getting cut down again. 

"_What's wrong? Are you afraid to come near me? Are you fearing Etro's gift that was given to me? The gift of the Light. The gift to change the 'hierarchy' of anything around me. The most powerful technique you will ever see. My Kekkei Genkai: The Praesent Luce!_"

Noctis gritted his teeth together. "_Don't insult Etro by involving her in your sickish ways! Etro will never accept sacrifices as a pleasure to her. She will never acknowledge your idiotic cult. And most of all, she will always look down upon a sickish fiend like you. This isn't even a belief at all, its just a twisted way of getting attention!_" The man in green robes changed his tone of expression after he heard what the boy had said. "_You're starting to get annoying. I thought I might have fun with you. But no you killed my mood. I'll make sure Etro doesn't forgive a non believer like you. Even if you do have Etro's light within you! Now die!_" He made some hand seals and spoke again:

"*Hidden Technique - Precedence: Wheat - Higher, Movement of a Spear - Higher*"

The pile of wheat from his hands changed form into a long and sharp spear and immediately threw itself towards Noctis. Noctis did nothing but stand still and watched the spear fly towards him. "_So your letting me kill you?! I won't hold back!_" He kept on laughing. But those laughs came to a stop when the spear flew right through him. The figure in front of LIGHTS that was thought to be Noctis was slowly vanishing. Noctis had used his Past Image Tech while he was busy talking a few minutes ago. He unnoticeably slipped behind the cages leaving his projection as a distraction. 

The real Noctis was now behind him. He swiftly crept out of the cages and jumped at the man with his electric lance already formed. "_Your not the only one with the power of the Light! It ends here! Kanenkon!_" He thrusted his lance full force aiming for his chest. But then:

"*Hidden Technique - Precedence: Movement of a spear - Lower, Lightning Ninjutsu - Lower, Air - Higher*"

Noctis was stopped by his lance striking once again by an invisible wall in the air. "_No! How could he block an attack from behind?! Is his Precedence technique foreseeable 360 degree?!_" The boy thought but then started to realize the other times that he had struck him. When he said he is able to change the hierarchy of substance around him, he could be able to solidify and weaken substances from his words. This makes him almost impossible to touch. Before Noctis could make another observation, LIGHTS turned facing towards Noctis stuck in the air.

"_So you truly have the power of the light. But its nothing compared to mine! Just give it up, you won't be able to defeat me as long as I have my Kekkei Genkai given by the Divine Etro!_"

Noctis quickly jumped backwards from what time he had. As he maintained his balance on the ground, he took out a ninja scroll which summoned a large Shuriken. He knew that this attack will probably fail, but he wanted to try attacking him once more. The boy threw the spiraling weapon with all his strength toward the side and formed hand seals right afterwards. "_Trying a similar trick again? Haven't you learned far range attacks like that won't work against me?!_" Right before the man opened his mouth, he saw a lightning release technique form out of Noctis's hands. It was the shape of a sphere completely made out of electricity.

"*Lightning Release: Lightning Ball!*"

The lightning ball technique had magnetic properties that attract itself towards the user's chosen target. Thus LIGHTS had to deal with two attacks which looked impossible to avoid. The lightning ball technique attacking him in the front and the large shuriken coming in from the side. The man felt a bit overwhelmed by looking at his face.

"*Hidden Technique - Precedence: Lightning Ninjutsu - Lower, Air - Higher*" 

Noctis expected the man to block both attacks with his special power but instead he stopped the Lightning Ball from reaching him and physically attempted to dodge the Shuriken. In the end, the shuriken reached his vicinity and scraped his shoulder leaving a bloody mark. Noctis was surprised. Why didn't he use his power to change the substance of the incoming shuriken??

The man was now angry, "_You bastard! Your going to pay in the name of Etro! At first I was going to give you a clean and painless death. But now, I'll just torture you by ripping at your arms, then your legs and then finally crushing your heart with my foot!_" The man formed several hand seals again. "_Look out from behind..._" He smiled with a murderous intent.

"*Hidden Technique - Precedence: Air - Lower, Wheat - Higher, Movement of a Blade - Higher*"

Suddenly behind Noctis was the guillotine blade from earlier. And this time the blade surprised him from behind. He wasn't going to be able to dodge this. This time, no ordinary backflip would save him. He would be cut in half either from standing still or moving because of how close it had been at this point. "_This is the end for you boy!_" 

~To be continued~


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Startin' Somthin'_​
A new day was beginning on the continent of fire. A land wracked by tragedy was seeing one of its most peaceful days in recent memory. The sky was clear, the sun was beaming down brightly, and the temperature was perfect being cool but not overly hot. It was the kind of day you spend having a nice picnic with your family. So the ragged platinum haired boy wearing a masquerade mask and staggering about was in direct contrast to the pleasant landscape previously described. In fact this boy was a harbinger of maddening gloom and despair, having earned his injuries by way of battles he himself had initiated. He was tired and hungry his mind a frenzied whirlwind of deranged machinations as he kept on singing a rhythmic lyric over and over again:

?I Said You Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'
You Got To Be Startin' Somethin'
I Said You Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'
You Got To Be Startin' Somethin'​
The pierott dragged his feet along the ground walking backward as if he were gliding across the floor. Finally getting into a town that was suppose to be a neutral zone amongst the warring clans. The boy was delirious as he continued to dance his way into the town, as if he were living out some kind of musical.

?It's Too High To Get Over (Yeah, Yeah)
Too Low To Get Under (Yeah, Yeah)
You're Stuck In The Middle (Yeah, Yeah)
And The Pain Is Thunder (Yeah, Yeah) ?​
Onlookers looked at him with a curious expression as he began to snap his fingers and gyrate his hips doing a unbalanced spin. The boy had definitely lost it, as delirium from his blood loss was starting to set in. However luck was on the side of this deranged youth for the neutral zone he had wandered into was the territory of a most ingenious clan. These people were the first clan to popularize the use of ninjutsu for healing purposes this was the Fujibayashi territory. Lady luck couldn?t take all the credit however; a higher power was acting a guide for this young man, the Authority.

*Kukuku*

The Clown prince however was in a groove and didn?t care much for what it had to say.  A crowd began to gather watching the boy who continued on with his wild choreography. The music was blaring in his mind kicking out with his feet to the rhythm of an inaudible beat, the sweet raspy tenor of his voice continuing on and raising a few decibels:
I Took My Baby To The Doctor
With A Fever, But Nothing He Found
By The Time This Hit The Street
They Said She Had A Breakdown
Someone's Always Tryin' To Start My Baby Cryin'
Talkin', Squealin', Lyin'
Sayin' You Just Wanna Be Startin' Somethin?​The clown finished with a wild spin barely managing not to trip over his feet. Raising his right arm to the sky with his pointer finger extended:

?WOOOOOOOH!!!? ​
The boy finally took notice of the wide-eyed crowd of people around him, no one knew what to say as they just watched the boy perform his musical number. It sounded good but someone busting out in song and dance in the middle of the day was not the everyday sight. Especially when they were wearing a mask and cowl, along with having visual injuries. Mainly a heavy cut along the side of the cheek from what looked to be an arrow?

?The name is Zero Enna. I'm here all week and I'll gladly sign whatever autographs for the women and children, but not the men. I also might maybe be in need of a doctor. Anybody wanna be a good samaritan and help your friendly neighborhood Ayatollah of Rock n Rolla??


----------



## Kenju (Jan 23, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Help Mission_​
Inside the wooden building that has been filled with dark intentions for who knows how long, a violent atmosphere is spread. In the center stands five men, all aligned together with dreams of fame and glory amongst the ninja world. In the center of them is boy confined by rope against an unstable chair. He's beaten gravely with blood covering half his face and broken bones around his body.

The brown haired boy that is tied to the chair, Shura, uses all the bits of strength he can muster to turn his head to the side and see the back wall that is covered by shadows. His unfocused vision can barely make out the image of the one that spoke and caught everyone's attention. Their leader, Jin does not move despite the newly interrupting guest. The wooden katana in his hand is held up and ready to come crashing down on Shura's head, but it dosen't. His body has become almost as stiff as a statue and the only reasonable person to blame is the intruder.

"Your doing this aren't you...?" the red-haired young man, Jin growls his words out. He can see the evident black substance that trails from the anonymous person's feet to his own. Having a long enough look, he can grasp that it's a shadow. Jin's arm begins to lower, and his feet turn towards the direction of the boy in black. Arms and legs completely parallel with those of the attacker. 

"What are you baboons gawking at!? Get him!" he grows impatient of his subordinates idiocy and commands them. Once they snap into their small senses and realize whats going, the men take action. Just as that starts, the intruder, Akise Nara unclenches his right hand fist. At that exact moment, Jin releases the wooden katana that he holds. The black-haired boy swings his arm across diagonally, letting what looks like a kunai fly out of his hand. 

The terrified Jin makes the same movement, however there is nothing that flies out of him own hand. The sharp object hurls through the air like a dart for his head. He'll be similar to a dart board once it his, but that kind of boring end doesn't happen. Instead what happens is that Jin catches the kunai only a foot away from his face. This is the exact movement that Akise takes, acting as if there was something invisible coming for his face and he had caught it by detecting it with some sort of spider-like senses. 

"Don't take another step," Akise's words stop their feet like glue on a floor. The look on his mug tells them to look behind them. There they see something unexpected, it's their powerful leader holding a kunai to his own neck.

"Wh- what the hell is this!?"

"The Shadow Imitation Jutsu, you won't be moving for awhile. Any movement that I make, you will also do the same. If your goons are smart enough, I'm sure they know I'll slice your neck if they try anything. "

Akise held him as his very own hostage, his life in the capability easily being taken away by the simple movement of moving his own left hand to his neck.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 23, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu and the clone cracked there knuckles. They smirked and laughed. They then high fived and then did a knuckle touch. Fugetsu liked using a clone. Its like having a twin brother. There faces turned serious and the two nodded. The Fugetsu clone melded with the wood Akise used to sneak in. While Fugetsu walked up to the entrance ignoring the groaning stuck grown man him and his clone just whooped.  Fugetsu kicked the door down and smiled.

"My name is Fugetsu Senju and im going to whoop your asses!!!"

Fugetsu said cocky showing his wolf like teeth off. Then the Fugetsu clone rose and from the wood that Akise was on smiling showing off his teeth as well.

"And when there is two Fugetsu the double the amount of shit we destroy!!!!"

"Is this your friend Nara! They talk to much!"

"Is this your cousin? Well he talks to much."

Fugetsu said imitating the man while talking to the tied up beaten boy. Fugetsu then cracked his knuckles. But then stopped. He thought. And thought. He had a problem. He had so much techniques he did not know which one to use!!!! 

"Hold on a minute.........hmmm what technique to use?" 

The clone then responded.

"We should use doton. NO!!!! Suiton. NO!!!! Wood release!!! NO!!! Doton!!!" 

Fugetsu put his hands on his chin thinking. 

"Akise. Low life gang member. Can you give us a minute to decide what technique to use?"


Fugetsu said unsure.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 23, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro could tell by his cocky ways that he was over confident in what he saw in her and Tenshi. She heard what the guy said and what Tenshi had said that was not confident in herself to get through to the guy who was waving two dollars in their faces. This guy pissed her off as not paying them their fair shared of money. She wrapped her hands around the guy's neck and lift him by his neck off the ground.

"You don't paid us the right amount of money, I will hang you by your toes above the gator swamp area. You would fall in anyway of the rope would be cut half way through that it would snap under would wait."

"I thought a blind person could not do anything, only to be put away and watched over by nomads."

Moro was not going to kill the guy, she whistle as she throw the guy upward. Her wolves made a circle around Moro and the guy. The wolves waited for the guy to land on his butt as the guy's pants split. The wolves rip the guy's closthes off in pieces with claw slashes and teeth marks on the guy. The black wolf had the guy's wallet. Moro dragged the guy off in his underwear, Moro kept her promise. She hung the guy by his toes by a few ropes. She heard his bones in his feet break as the guy screamed. She pulled out a kunia and slightly slit the rop as the guy was dangling by a thread as the alligators and crocs looked up at the guy waiting for him to fall. Moro walked away, as she rejoied Tenshi and her wolves as she took the wallet from her black wolf and gave it to Tenshi.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2012)

*Rokuto Aosuki*

From nowhere a strange winged man appeared, his words and the way he talked were kinda off, Rokuto would even say it was funny if it weren?t by the fact that this man wasn?t detected by his nose nor the nose of any of his people. It wasn?t along time before any of the leaders of the other clans would gather where Rokuto and Erza were. First it was Azuma who appeared with a kinda flashy show only for the three of them to discover that the winged guy didn?t even get dirty. Some other scents came to his nose as the leaders of the Hyuuga, Reikon and Ranen clans made their appearance.

Somehow Rakiyo Uchiha didn?t appear at the place, not like he wanted to see the face of the man in such a moment though.

Then the person started to talk, his explanation was kinda messed up for Rokuto who could only summarize all the words in some thing like: " I?m one of the enemies "._" So that?s how it is "_he thought before paying attention to the still ongoing explanation. Once he finished Rokuto spoke " Well you are no different from us, ya know. You did pretty much the same thing we do, ya know " his words trying to imitate the way the guy speaks.

" If people don?t meet your expectations you just crush them because you think that?s not the way it should be...This doesn?t make part of my decision, but I don?t wanna get lessons from someone who is the same as us " his words aimed at the man whose way of doing things wasn?t that different the only difference was that they seemed to have way more power.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 23, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga LT

Tenshi grabbed the wallet. There was 60,000 dollars in it. Tenshi took 30,000 from it. She gave 15,000 to Moro and 15,000 for her self. She looked at the rest of the money. The man did not deserve it. But it would not be right to take it for her self. She then smiled.

"Thank you Moro. Anyway we got are reward. No point taking some man money."

Tenshi said calmly. She dropped the money on the ground. As she continued walking she pulled out her mission scroll. There were three more missions on it. Two D ranks and one C rank. She read them and asked Moro.

"Anyway Moro which mission you would prefer. Protecting a boy from a Chunin assassin. Finding a wedding ring in a batch of haystack. Or ruining a date as the guy who the girl is on a date with has a habit of sleeping with girls,getting them pregnant, and leaving them."

Tenshi thought. She was sure Moro did not want to go and find a wedding ring in a bunch of hay before cows eat all the hay with the wedding ring. She was also sure that Moro did not enjoy stopping a horrible relationship. It would probably result in the guy dick being cut off. The thought made Tenshi shiver. But how would Moro feel about protecting a young teen?

"Wait Moro I forgot. I have been gone for a few days. I have to get home. Im...im sorry I have to go. I...it was nice seeing you.....an..and thank you...w..who kno..knows where I would have been if you were not at the inn with me."

Tenshi said gratefully. She then waved good bye. She petted the wolves. And departed.

Hisanna Reikon

Hisanna looked the man dead in the eye. She was mad. The clan that she sacrificed her childhood for was destroyed because of this man group. A clan that did nothing wrong. A clan!!!! Her clan!!! She was mad. She could not express it. She was always calm and responsible. But she had to let her emotions out for once! Once where the elders are not here!!!

"You! You dare cause havoc amongst clan. Even innocent clans. If you think you will get away!!! You are wrong!"

Hisanna dragon wings grew. Her sword appeared in her hands. Her wings were flapping and flapping. Her teeth turned like dragons. But then she stopped. She could not start a battle. She is young....maybe even younger then erza. She had to act responsible. Her teeth turned normal and her sword dispersed. But her wings were still out just in case the man decided to leave.

"You will tell me everything."

She said calmly.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2012)

*Takashi/Harkat*

" It hurts "a whisper coming from his smiling mouth was the beginning of it, his head was in pain, all of his thoughts were becoming a mess as his memories would keep coming one after another, there was no stopping it. He swore in front of the tomb of his parents he would protect Kiara but in the end they were nothing but words, empty words that once he thought they had some real meaning for him. Right now his mind was giving him hell and he hated it, he suppressed all his emotions for four long years to the point he was almost not able to make a different expression aside from that cool and relaxed one. All for her sake, not to worry her, not to let his emotions control him and with a single mistake leave her alone.

But this time the one who was alone was he. Rokuto had more things to worry about, the clan was destroyed, his beloved family was dead. But still he was out there playing hunter, it wasn?t his fault and he knew it but a part of him wouldn?t accept thing that easily, apart of him was blaming himself for not being there.

He started to walk slowly while using one hand to hold his head, actually kind of covering  his left eye. His condition was getting worst as the only thing he was able to see was some imaginary blood trail which he was following without a doubt in his mind, he didn?t care if the blood was real or not. On top of this his wounds started to ache once again, a couple of them reopened." Tch. "he tsked before sitting on the ground leaning against a rock wall, from his place he could still see the women and the the little girl still looking at the graves.

He started to pant as his sight started to get blurry , the boy was holding his head with both hands now, the smirk he left with and which never changed despite the pain, still there although his head was going under great pain the same with his heart. 

Deep in his mind" Even us...can break apart now "they said at the same time, one with sadness and the other with happiness before trespassing the stomach of each other with their hands, blood splashing behind them as it slowly started to turn into a red pool. 

Snap!!

Something made click in his brain, somehow the situation turned to be pretty funny without reason, the pain was slowly disappearing as a chuckle came from him" Kishishishi " his hair hiding his eyes now although the creepy smile he had just became bigger, his mouth opened leaving at sight a small thread of sliva between his fangs.

Some feet in front of him, Harkat was staring at the blue-haired ninja, things were developing in a strange way but it was interesting nonetheless. " KehKehKeh. What will you do now, kid? "


----------



## Kenju (Jan 23, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Help Mission_​
Akise smirked feeling the delight of having the upper hand and his enemies right where he wanted them. It was just too much of an easy game for him, but he still had fun with it. Akise wasn't some sick person that enjoyed the terrors of others, instead he was enjoying his success and the competition. With things going this way it was almost too easy. There had to be some sort of handicap he could give him right?

Near the front, the physical change in the wooden wall could be seen. It shifted around like mud until what looked like flesh could be seen. What came from that was the body of a familiar boy that he had to work along with, Fugetsu Senju. The unnecessary action done brings a combination of embarrassment and disappointment to the boy. It was to the point he almost wanted to bring his palm to his face but doing that would have accidentally brought the kunai to Jin's own head.

"Really? You couldn't use the door that was only a few feet away? Just stand there and play chess or something."

Akise looked away from the distraction and back to their targets. The four goons that stood couldn't help but feel weirded out by them. Upon seeing Fugetsu, it was until then that he had realized something. For that kid to be in here has to lead to the only possible answer.

"Ah, if he's in here, then that means....my men..."

"All taken care of and hopefully not dead from what I told him, but that can change if you still want to live this kind of life."

Akise glared daringly at the red-haired fellow that held a kunai to his own neck. He wasn't holding any delighted smile for him to see, instead was a look that total seriousness. His face spoke that if he still wanted to be a shinobi he'd better be prepared to die. Jin fought back against the glare with his own, one that would attack.

"Are you seriously telling me to drop my life as a shinobi!? Your dead wrong if you think I'll do something like that! You bastard!"

"Are you really that stupid? It's over, for you and your little gang. You may think this kind of road as a ninja is fun but you'll see what kind of pain and hardship it'll bring. Do you know how many people are forced to be shinobi? More than a fool like you can count, that's how many and I'm not talking about ten. You on the other hand are lucky, you have a family that isn't on the path of darkness. You have all these family members that care for you and instead of trying to bring back and old clan of shinobi that fell off, you should be trying to build a structure where you don't have to see your brothers and sisters die. Do you get it?  "

Akise's words rocked Jin's head like an earthquake. The red-haired young man clenched his teeth as to fight off something. Thoughts raced through his head, ones that were created by the Nara. No, that isn't it, they were resurrected. Those thoughts were already there, they were only killed because he didn't believe them to be possible.

"And if you still plan on being a shinobi, the entire Nara Clan will be your first opponents........that's for all of you to know..."

The Nara spoke harshly and he starred down the red-haired leader. Jin spoke no words, only being kept in silence. After about a few seconds, the shadow that connected to Jin's returned to Akise. The freed Jin simply stood in his place without movement. Even after seeing their leader free, the few followers didn't take the chance to attack.

"....FUCK YOU!!!!!!!"

Tears running down his cheeks, the wild Jin raises the kunai in his hand. The distorted face of madness is clearly revealed. He's completely broken by Akise's words and he doesn't know what to do except bring out his chaotic emotions the only way he can. With grueling cry, he came down with the kunai for Shuro's neck.

"Wrong Answer."

*BOOM!*

An explosion of fire and smoke erupts from Jin's hand. It isn't so big as to cover someones entire body, instead it covers up to his wrist. The exploding pain knocks the red-haired fool on his bottom. The kunai that had been given to him was wrapped with a small explosion tag. With the pain and emotional stress being too much, Jin falls into unconsciousness.  

The four other shinobi do nothing, simply standing there and seeing their leader looking like a fool. Any will they had to continue on was gone once that man decided to break down in tears. Shuro looks down at his cousin, his beaten body looking down at him in pity...

"..Jin....."

Akise gives an expression as if he knew this was going to happen. But he also felt it was to bad he had to learn the lesson the hard way. 

"There, now if you want to do something Fugetsu you can untie him and we can get out of here..."

With one last look at Jin...

"...I presume it's only in man's nature to be stubborn...even to what he already knows.."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 23, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

As the two Fugetsu were thinking of what technique to use the Nara and gang member was arguing. Fugetsu casually sat down. He had to think of what technique to use. Then Fugetsu heard it.

*BOOM!!!!*

Fugetsu impulsiveness took the best of him. Him and his clone thought without acting. The Fugetsu clone shot makes vines and plants out of the palm of its hands wrapping around the men. While the real Fugetsu used water bullet technique rapidly hitting the opponents with water bullets. 

"Are you crazy! Never make loud noises while im thinking!!!!" 

Fugetsu argued. As he looked down the rest of the men were tied up and soaking wet and groaning. Fugetsu just laughed embarrassed a bit. He then grabbed a kunai and cut the boy free. He smiled.

"Your sister is already safe. You made a right choice."

Fugetsu said with a smile. Fugetsu gave his clone a thumbs up and the clone then turn into a wood and it walked up to Fugetsu and they both shook hands. The clone turned into normal wood after that. Fugetsu then complained.

"By the way the men outside are stuck in one of my techniques.....and I dont know how to get them free. Oh well thats there problem. Race you back to the client!!!"

The impulsive boy began on running outside.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 23, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro waved good bye to Tenshi, as she heard her footsteps fall away in the distance. She departed herself with the wolves to travle on another path where the hell into darkness would bring to her as she was still a mystery to the world itself. She kept walking as she was going to the inn as she could not return back to her clan like Tenshi, she paid for a cheap room, a dicount for the blind or pity.

_"I guessed the inn keper heard something fromthe zoo down the street and wanted to help anyone who just came from there. This is a small town and not of the rich, it was fair to her to not complain after a hard night, she only wanted some sleep after all and rest her mind."_

Moro got a key to the room and walked to that part of the inn. She could smelled bath oils, must be from hotsprings. She open the door and walked in; she just flop down on the bed. Closing her eyes was a olay as thoses horrorfying dreams came to her, she must be really tired or had enjoyment of that other side torturing the crap out of the man. Her wolves dragged a blanket over her and curled up next to Moro as they fell asleep too. They were glad Moro was not twitching nor staying up till she got a headache. At this inn nobody loked at Moro for some smexy time with her, the only thing that one of her wolves heard was the door opening, his ears twitch. The inn keeper only placed a medical kit on the table for her scratchs and left quickly.

The wolf was thinking that the elder inn keeper was afraid of him and got comfortable on the bed next to Moro. Moro did not wake up till evening. THis was a first to sleep with out no dreams was the most peacefull thing ever she could share with her friends the wolves.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 24, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Mission - LIGHTS~ _

The boy was about to get sliced in half. He had no way of escaping, nor the time to even attempt to escape. But something inside of him was pulsating. That one true goal was realized again. The Bright red light had lit up from his eyes. As the blade struck, the shattering of crystals could be heard. 

Behind Noctis was a materialized shard in its crystal form. This shard of Crystallis was not the shard of Aries. It was a new shard that was recently formed around Noctis in the non existent dimension. This shard was that of Libra. "_Another shard?..._" His mind spoke this words as he gazed at the shard holding of the guillotine blade. 












"_Why the hell aren't you dead yet?! I could have sworn that last attack should have killed you!_"

But then LIGHTS noticed the red light emanating off of Noctis's eyes. He could sense the lifeforce of Etro around Noctis. _"No... Etro chose you instead of me?! After all the children I killed for her? She doesn't favour me?!_" The boy grinned at the man, "_Cut the bullshit already... You should realize by now that your worshiping a goddess based off fake ideals. Your nowhere near Etro and you will never be._" His eyes were bold and in an angered mood. "_I didn't get chosen by Etro, I'm simply from a clan that had their Kekkei Genkai blessed by Etro's lifeforce!_" 

LIGHTS started to back away in shock of hearing this. He could only think of one thing which clan held such history. "_Shut the hell up you non believer! A person like you wouldn't understand my desires! I am Etro's chosen one and I will live by that!_" His mindless laughing went to a form of insanity, "_Who cares if you have Etro's light. I'll just have to rip it out of you and take it as my own so I won't have to deal with people like you again!_" This man wasn't going to take any more words from the boy with his Surigan. 

"*Hidden Technique - Precedence: Ceiling - Lower, Wheat - Higher*"

He pulled on a string like substance connecting to the ceiling expecting for something to happen. An earthquake could be heard but that wasn't the case. The ceiling above was collapsing over Noctis' head about to crush him underneath. Noctis forced a large amount of Chakra into his left arm and raised it towards the second shard he had unlocked. He closed his eyes and focused on the true form of the shard and before he knew it the materialized shard had shattered. A weapon could be seen after it shattered, it was a sword with a unique blade design. It was the weapon of Libra.

The weapon was floating in mid air and the boy could tell it was asking him to use it. Noctis grabbed a hold of the weapon of Libra and felt its power from the Crystallis. The rubble from the ceiling was reaching Noctis from above thus making it more difficult to escape each second. The only thing Noctis could do is use the advantage to his weapon of Libra. Since it was lightweight, it could travel much faster than the weapon of Aries would if thrown. 

Noctis aimed for the pillar behind the man and threw it. The weapon managed to travel faster than Noctis could and hit the pillar just as the boy predicted. Noctis focused onto the position of the weapon. A second later, he was found holding onto his weapon by the pillar barely escaping from being buried alive. The man could believe his eyes to see a weapon purely from Etro's power. "_You are full of surprises aren't you? Maybe I am wrong about what I believe in... but I won't back down after everything I have done!_" He forced the sword out of the pillar and charged downwards. Readying his sword, he focused on getting hit by his technique again only to make sure of something.

The man looked up at him, "_You never learn do you?! Your attacks won't work against Etro's gift! No matter how many times you try it!_" 

"*Hidden Technique - Precedence: Sword - Lower, Air - Higher*"

As Noctis swung the sword, it had struck the solidified air leaving Noctis unable to continue. But that wasn't all to his attack. "_You think I'd be dumb enough to keep trying to attack you other and over again with the same tactic?_" Noctis grabbed a hold of an string now visible in the air connecting to the Shuriken that LIGHTS had barely escaped from before. The boy pulled onto the string, causing the shuriken to fly back towards him from behind the man. 

LIGHTS had heard the sound of the shuriken from behind him. He could of used his hidden technique but he chose not to. Instead, he yanked onto the already hardened wheat connecting to the guillotine blade back towards him in time to block the shuriken from piercing his chest. "_If this goes any further, he might actually figure out my secret! Noone has driven me this far before. Just who the hell is this guy?!_" LIGHTS had jumped away from Noctis as the air had returned to its normal state. This freed Noctis to jump down back onto the ground.

"_Why didn't you use your precedence technique to block against my shuriken? You could have easily guarded against the shuriken with your manipulation of substances. Why didn't you?!_"

The man had no answer to that question, all he could say hesistantly was, "_W-why would I even tell you?!_" Noctis was now sure of his of what his weakness might be. Noctis only had one chance to strike him down before the man realizes that he knows his true secret.. 

~To be continued~


----------



## River Song (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon *
_Life starts anew_

She cracked her neck to the side, her arms all stretching in different direction. The fall hadn’t had the best impact on her knees. She rubbed them with one of her sets of arms while the other two set to work on fixing her hair. Even if she was a garish monster Hikari had to admit they were useful. They were sill confusing her abit though, she often moved the wrong hand but she assumed it would come in time.

She briefly wondered if she would be good at piano but she discarded that thought immediately as she saw someone move through the foliage. Sighing she shouted “Whoever’s their come out before I get pissed.” She growled, her arms falling to her side.

A girl walked out, she hadn’t even started talking and Hikari hand already started chewing her tongue, it was something she did when she was annoyed. Hikari shot a quizzical look to the tree opposite her, it was odd, Hikari could feel chakra in her mouth, it was never there before. Tepidly she started to mould it with her spit and began to shape it in her mouth


"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH KILL IT KILL IT KILL IT!!!"

Wow, Hikari was actually going to kill this bitch, She quickly spat out the spit she had been chewing to give the girl a retort but she done a double take as she saw it had become harder, much harder. Hikari grinned as she approached the girl who had now retreated behind a boy. Great she would get to spill even more blood.

Hikari stepped forward, her maniacal grin stretching her bare face, it was unusual to fight without her make-up but she wasn’t complaining. Suddenly Hikari stopped in her tracks, her mouth wide open. Standing to the side was the Samurai wannabe.

"Looks like I'm the one who did better in the end! What the fuck happened!?"

Hikari almost burst out in a fit of giggles as she saw the familiar girl “Well Sammie, I was drugged, abducted, drugged again , attacked and then fused with a spider, the results of which is four extra arms and the ability to spit webs and steel like stuff.” She laughed waving the shard of sticky Gold. “So, yeah pretty uneventful, so how was your week darling.”

Hikari already raised all three of her right hands to shush Shell before she could start talking “tell me later, right now I need to wipe this stuck-up bitch from the face of the earth.” She turned back to Lessar “Don’t worry, I’m killing you for a good reason, humans are great compost.” She said matter-of-factly.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 24, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery*
_truth?_​

The balls of flames hurled towards his direction, eight in total. It would seem that he was a fire release wielder. The thought brought the young man to smirk, however inevitable his situation he would need to use all of his agility in this matter. His feet firmed themselves on the earth his hands, that held the ice release manifested in them, grieves that purpose was to enhance the power of his hits... He planned something in his mind however, he brought his fingers towards his lips, towards the fang and bit it until it bleed, the flame fist neared as he said.

"Could you possibly, just shut up and die?"

He started to seal...In as second his feet coursed through the floor in a 180 turning and kicking the earth, jumping backwards as the flames coursed only inches away from his face as it pounded the earth, the forced placed under his feet was only powerful enough to force himself slight of the earth as the other fist of flame hurled towards him, he looked up smug like as it neared and his hand made it way towards the ground, pushing himself backwards once more as it landed inches away from it body and imploded on the earth. 

"2 down"

He then next stopped as the other was heading behind him, his feet gather slight energy as they pushed themselves forwards this time towards the, twirling around as he landed in a near by tree that he then pushed himself away from as two more came and impacted the earth and tree. Successfully managing to evade this he continued. The other 4 came with extreme speed and power. He slammed his hand on the earth...

"Damn it! Summoning Jutsu!"

A puff of smoke managed to arrive from the area he slammed his hand on, a creature came and pushed Ryoji out of the way with massive force, however still 2 manage to hit the earth but the other were direct hit.

"AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!"

After the smoke cleared... Ryoji's body was... melting? As if the fire that the enemy held had literally too Ryoji's flesh and melted it into a puddle, Ryoji's blood at the same time as his flesh was turning into what seemed like a pool of blood. Ryoji's eyes pigment had changed to the color of red, as in demonstrating his excruciating pain, his flesh slowly came intact, yet the wounds were all too visible.

"Maybe... it because... Our clan is not actually human."

Panting between words he continued,

"There's something Moa never told you about me. Or better yet something he would've never told you even if he wanted to."

Celsius, the summoning. Had jumped next to him. Trench knives between her fingers. Her power was radiating, her chakara could be sense as if she reached a new level of strength. Ryoji smirked as he continued.

"It said that my Clan's ancestor made a pact with the Nymphs, well that just a blatant lie, actually. In truth, one disgusting human, mated with the Nymphs. I, my father, my mother, my grandfather, we're above what you people call yourselves. Why do you think our clan can't stand the heat so much?" 

He tone turned rancid. Not because of the pain, but because he witnessed something evil before his eyes, something that could easily be explained as a viper, a snake. 

"You clown- Make fun of me as much as you desire, but what I am, cannot be  threatened by the likes of you. To me--"

He pointed towards the young man, soon his hands created the gesture of something small, blood coursed through his forehead, towards his cheek. The smug look in his eye was unwavering. 

"Your the worlds smallest parasite."

Celsius started to seal as so did Ryoji. A bow and arrow appeared in his hands as Celsius kicked the earth and neared the clown before her, her movement blurred uncontrollably, Until she reached a nearby tree which she landed on the barch, behind the target. Ryoji reached towards his pouch as he threw about three spherical items. Soon as he did the moment the were close enough to the enemy

"Ice style: Frost Breath."

The user will create a long stream of hand seals, which will end in a special seal created by their clan called the phoenix seal. Once finished the used will inhale while molding chakara in both his breath and gullet, releasing a strong current of wind that will freeze anything on it's path. This jutsu becomes stronger and covers a wider range the stronger the user becomes. This time it was C rank. 

In attempts to freeze the young Clown.

Ryoji quickly pierced one of the bombs one blew up causing the other to follow. 

"Shred to pieces you worthless trash!"


----------



## River Song (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon LT*

Her head was starting to hurt abit. It had been a long day, and it was taking its tole on Hikari. She cracked her fingers individual giving out a long drawn out sigh. She was tired and she was stressed, their mission ended at half past three but she had no-idea what the time was.

She was getting tired and sighed as she looked up at the sky where the boy had already ascended to. ?It?s a sparring match, I?m not going all out against you.? She said sighing ?Maybe another time but right now it is time for the little brats to go back to their parents.? She said, dignifying the slow trickle of parents that were coming through the doors. ?Our missions done, so goodbye you stuck-up, plain, boring, phallus inhaling git.? she said turning around and exiting the academy.

She walked out of the village quickly, she had had enough of it for one day; she was becoming even more tired as she walked and when she reached the signpost where she had met Ryu she all but collapsed in a heap. She was getting worried d now, she was never usually this tired in the middle of the afternoon.

She let her hand slip to the ground but she noticed something as her hand passed her rib, it was a tiny, miniscule needle. She had been drugged. She tried desperately to keep her eyes open buth last thing she saw as a woman in a wheelchair.

_Leads into the Trials of Namira arc._


*MISSION END*​


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2012)

*Yomi *


Pain everyone had to go though it at some point.

Even as a child when you first feel pain, you know what to do to stay away from it, but then there is something that nullify the pain. And that is pride and stubbornness', the pride of a person can make any pain seem weaker than it really was. Stubbornness to submit to something can also be a way of dulling the pain. Maybe that is how she could put up with the pain...

The pain of the her bones being broken in...
The pain of her lungs squeezing tightly in to catch in as much oxygen in

This is what human were capable of, and that what made Yomi unmoving to the world before her. Even as she watched herself getting beat up in the eyes of a dead woman in the corner, she couldn't help but feel uncaring to the simple fact that she was going to die. Yomi closed her eyes and stopped moving, for some reason she lost all the spirit in battle. She lost all reason to move this broken body of hers...

"Seems you finally submit..." the old fat man said as he looked down at her, Yomi eyes swollen from the constant punching were struggling just to keep him insight.

She didn't say anything as she was bound by her hands and they took her sword...

_No...._

"That mouth is still good enough to work!" he said causing something in Yomi stomach to stir, "Open up and say ah..."

_*NO!!!!*_

A loud scream came into her head and soon as the man neared her, he hit a barrier that stung him! Yomi eyes widen as she realized that three barrier were now visible. Did she do this...

No...She didn't...

She felt someone arms around her hips, she could feel them shivering and quaking. Yomi looked behind her and saw a girl with a kimono on and her head buried..

And Yomi instantly knew who this girl was...

"Koe...." she whispered


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_HIT ME_​

Zero watched with amusement as Ryoji struggled to dip and dodge through his signature attack. It was truly a versatile move and was proving to be the bane of the young Ivery?s existence. Zero could use it for defense to stop the ice techniques and he could use it for attacking all in one go, the ingenuity of the attack was something only a mad genius could come up with. But then an unexpected variable entered the battle, Ryoji called forth a humanoid creature that looked like a fairy. The unexpected arrival had pushed Ryoji out of the way, or rather into the way of the flaming fists. Usually Zero would cry foul at the intrusion but it was more so in his favor. With a twinkle in his eye Zero smiled smugly at what was now two opponents.

?Frosty the snowman was a jolly happy soul, with a corncob pipe and a button nose, and two eyes made out of coal.?Zero crooned as he saw the adverse reaction Ryoji was having to the effects of his fire themed jutsu. He was denigrating into a puddle at this point but then he began to speak about what he really was.

?What the fuck is this freak of the week?? Zero threw his hands up in disgust as he thought to his previous encounter with the beast boy and now he was dealing with someone who wasn?t human. As Ryoji was bellowing on about Mao withholding information from Zero, he wanted to interject and tell the boy he didn?t bother to get briefed. He just came to fight him for the hell of it, however the pierrot began to take notice of the fairy who was doing something suspicious. A mass of negativity was building around the little fairy girl. Ryoji however continued to regale him with the tale of his clan

 "Your the worlds smallest parasite."

Zero?s eyes widened at the insult, he didn?t take kindly to insults especially considering the fact that he was completely in control of his own destiny when it came to this fight. He controlled the tempo so for this snowman to insult him was a great injustice.

?I?m a parasite to you? A human goes snikt snikt with his man parts with some fairy girl and you?re the product of it, but I?m the parasite? ZAHAHAZAHAHAZAHA!!! You know what I?m not allowed to kill you, but why don?t I kill that fairy girl. What do you say frosty, you feeling lucky?? Zero pulled two more butterfly knives from his cowl unfolding them with one deft motion, the ice nymph was upon him, her speed rivaling his own.

?DALE!!? His attention was completely on the nymph at this point, as Ryoji seemed to no longer be the threat, however this was a miscalculation on the part of Zero. He failed to notice the three projectiles thrown into the air. However he began to feel a tingling feeling around the back of his head?

?My spidey sense is tingling?.? Zero quickly backflipped not even bothering to stand his ground, no he couldn?t be sure what was about to happen but this was seemingly the best move. The nymph blew out a cold wintry mist it?s range was pretty wide spread and Zero was open in the air, he had miscalculated if he stayed and held his ground there could be an out?

*BOOM*

Zero was blown back, yet another miscalculation, the projectiles were what triggered his spidey sense not the fairy. Zero was thrown back his body hitting the grass like a rag doll as he skipped along the grass from the force of the bomb, his skin charred from the blast of the explosion. 

*Kukuku
*
Zero tucked his body inward as he continued to roll using the momentum to land back onto his feet, but he was off balance landing on his butt. Quickly the clown got his hands moving trying to quickly scamper to his feet because he knew Celsius would be upon him quickly. He reached back into his cowl and pulled out two more butterfly knives quickly throwing them wildly hoping to knock whoever came forward at him.

?Is that all ya got!! Come on hit me!!! HIT ME!!! HIT ME!!!? Zero roared as he slapped his hands against his face readying himself for whatever the duo would throw at him.


----------



## Laix (Jan 24, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE GOOD, SHELL AND HIKARI

*The moment Hikari makes the threat to Lessar's life, the 12-year old instantly goes on the defensive. Her childish cries and scream stop, and all that is left is a small smirk that oozes with self-confidence. She looks down on Hikari like a test subject gone horribly wrong, approaching her with a slight chuckle. Shell doesn't even intervene, instead watching the two like she was at the cinemas watching a duel in a wild west movie.

"You may be a filthy little spider and speak with your mouth full of absolute gunk, but don't let that get to your head. I haven't even fought you and know you're _weak_," Lessar begins, speaking in a tone that's balancing between mocking and serious. "I _hate_ spiders and I _absolutely detest_ cocky people. You're a mixutre of both, which means you're just a grand target spot with the word's 'Hit me' sprawled all over in your own nasty blood."

"Lessar, I don't think you sh-" Skye tried to stop Lessar from potentially being stupid and hypocritical at once. He often worried about the situations Lessar would get herself into. Even though she said she 'absolutely detests cocky people', she often struck both himself and Shell as one who is full of herself. Maybe it's all crammed so tight in her head that she gets it all muddled up?

"No Skye, I can handle this. Afterall, she made the first move. It's rude of me to refuse invitations, isn't it?" She insists sarcastically on her going through with this, her right eyebrow raised with a smirk at Hikari. The Jester-turned-spider isn't impressed and simply matches Lessar's smile.

"Are you sure you can take me on your own little girl? If your tits haven't even developed yet I'm sure your battle skills are hardly worth mentioning," She quips with a taunting grin, one that only Hikari Gomon could pull off. Lessar's face turns a shade of crimson in seconds, embarrassed and horrified at the one-liner the girl destroyed her with. Even Shell and Skye couldn't hold back the 'oooohs!'. 

Saying not another word, Lessar flexes her metallic claw and lunges for Hikari, attempting to claw the irritating grin right off that face of hers. The Gomon doesn't even need to think about her movements, with her six-arms making her trademark gymnastic stunts even easier. She flips over Lessar by gripping her shoulders, before smashing her heel right into the lower-back of the cocky child. The girl is easily put in her place, sent soaring through the forest like a poorl-aimed torpedo, crash landing into a large tree. This only works into Hikari's favour, as the tree was covered in the sticky web from where she tested it earlier leaving Lessar in a tangled mess taken straight from her worst nightmares.

"Told you."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

"Ah thanks..." Nue accepted the bottle and took stock of the tiny animals expectantly squirming on the ground. Even as simple as Tomo made it look, Nue was unsure. One of the cubs seemed to take a liking to Moro's wolf which drove the larger wolf to retreat beneath the couch.

_I think I get what you are feeling buddy..._ Nue thought as he barely stifled a laugh. The much larger animal retreating from a baby was truly comical. Close to Nue, one of the cubs blindly struggled nearer. It could smell the food, but it could not see yet.

_Well, here goes nothing..._

Nue picked up the tiny animal like someone handling a delicate piece of origami that could come undone at any moment. The animal struggled briefly as it felt itself lifted from the ground, but it quickly settled down as the smell of the bottle drew closer. Mimicking Tomo's actions, Nue maneuvered the bottle's nipple into the cubs mouth which the baby gleefully accepted. In a rare moment of sappiness, Nue's thoughts marveled at the little animal, drinking away without a care in the world.

"I envy you little guy... you will probably never see war like we do" Nue said as his gaze panned over the litter of kittens and pups in front of him and Tomo. Life an an animal had its advantages.

As the last of the animals was squared away, Nue noticed Moro's wolf slip off into the main house. 

_I guess Moro came back._

Nue thanked Tomo before pursuing the wolf into the house. Sure enough, Moro was there setting about her next task.

"The cooking physician..." Nue teased Moro as he came and stood alongside her. "What are we making?"


----------



## Chronos (Jan 24, 2012)

_Ryoji Ivery LT_
Quite...​
Her eyes burned brightly with intense determination, from such a simple technique she believes he would so easily be threatened, he landed only inches away from her as he witnessed sparks of lightning flail uncontrollably from her blade, as he pushed himself away from her presence, his sapphire eyes gleamed as his smirk formed a slight frown, his face no longer held that slight determination it did before this strife started. His eyes blinked once, twice, three times before his hands started to create seals wildly. His hair fallen downwards as he focused his eyes on his hands for the time he's been creating the seals.

His eyes locked with her's as he stood straight up. He menacing glare, brought a slight chuckle from his lips. 

"Right..."

His eyes closed as a gentle smile had replace the once serious expression his mien reflected. 

The moment his eyes opened a slight shine coursed through them, in a minute. Ryoji had place her inside a genjutsu, one that made her believe that her body is slowly turning them to ice. Creating the illusion that they are frozen solid. This jutsu will make the target feel paralyzed for a short amount of time.

"Forge your way out."

Ryoji said with a rather playful tone.


----------



## River Song (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon *

She frowned as the girl approached her. The little prepubescent girl thought she had the abilities to take her on. Her grin almost went past the edges of her face as she leered down at the girl, her blue eyes twinkling in the light that came in through the tree?s.

"You may be a filthy little spider and speak with your mouth full of absolute gunk, but don't let that get to your head. I haven't even fought you and know you're weak," the girl cried at her, Hikari smirked, blowing a bubble of her sticky spit to emphasise Lessar?s point.

?Oh, I?m very sorry I wasn?t listening to you, I was under the impression that all you could do was scream and hide behind the nearest object that was taller than you, next time you can hide behind a blade of grass.? She smirked looking down at the shorter girl. It wasn?t often that Hikari got to make short jokes so she would revel in them while she could.

"I hate spiders and I absolutely detest cocky people. You're a mixutre of both, which means you're just a grand target spot with the word's 'Hit me' sprawled all over in your own nasty blood."

?Well.? She said, imitating Lessar?s voice as a high pitch squeak ?I hate whiny bitches and absolutely loathe little kids.? She said sniffing her nose ?Now I would offer to beat you until you are barely able to form coherent sentences but it looks like someone?s beat me too it.? She said smiling at the girl.

"No Skye, I can handle this. Afterall, she made the first move. It's rude of me to refuse invitations, isn't it?"

"Are you sure you can take me on your own little girl? If your tits haven't even developed yet I'm sure your battle skills are hardly worth mentioning," she said, her smile shifting into a grin, her rigjt foot sliding back into a fighting stance. Lessar ran at her, her determined look almost making Hikari laugh. Lessar raised her armed hand and Hikari reacted. She took the clawed hand by the writs and then another two of her hand flipped her into the ground with a smack. Now using four of her hands she span the girl round, throwing her into a mess of sticky spit.

Hikari was back, she had been in a funk for the last couple of weeks but now she was ready to take her place as Queen of the bitches. She walked up to the trapped girl all of her hands folded across her chest. 

?Now doesn?t that teach you not to play with the big girls, perhaps you would have a better chance against an unborn foetus, still not saying you would win though.? She said gleefully before leaning into the girl, her lips millimetres away from her face, she whispered into Lessar?s ear.

?You know what, I don?t know if I'm venomous. Would you like to find out.? She asked, her breath tickling Lessar?s ear before she turned and stuck her tongue out, licking her cheek. Suddenly she sprang out of her position tunring to face shell.

?So what are you doing here Sammie? And why do you have a toddler and a boy following you about. Oh my God are you dating him because unless he?s hung like a bull, I don?t really see the appeal.?


----------



## Laix (Jan 24, 2012)

*Shell LT*
*HEROES & THIEVES

*








 
​It only took a snappy playful one-liner and Shell found herself been frozen solid. She assumes it was some kind of ninjutsu, only bringing a smile to her face as her lower body quickly went from boiling with adrenaline to frozen to the bone. Going by this assumption, Shell releases a light burst of lightning that should've at least cracked the ice. However, it was surprising when the light sparkling dust on the ice wasn't even moved by the lightning. If the ninjutsu wasn't responsive, it only meant one thing - 

"Genjutsu, hmm?" She chuckles to herself, mocking his piss-poor attempts at stalling her. "Genjutsu: Relea-"

There was something wrong. She tries desperately to release herself from the genjutsu, but her arms won't even come together to form the single handseal. The only thing moving is her eyes which glance frantically at her body, realising she's frozen. It was a genjutsu that was clever. Unless the person posessed good enough genjutsu-skill, it would be difficult to get out of this. Shell's genjutsu skills were average at best, and she only knew how to dispell it with the handsign.

"Such a lame trick! At least fight me head on wanker!" She yells in fustration at his strategy. It was irritating but even a small part of her couldn't ignore how smart it was. Keep her busy with the arrow, then stun her with the genjutsu. With this thought, Shell knew what was coming next.

Ryoji spins on the spot, executing a powerful reverse high kick right into Shell's jaw. This taijutsu assault sends an excruciating pain through her jaw toppled on with the pain of being flung into the ground. It was embarrassing to be kicked to the ground, especially for this teenager. It was like being told she's weak, which was one of her biggest fears.

Weakness. Lack of strength. Not a dash of will left.

Picking herself up from the ground, she wipes the trickle of blood from her mouth with an eager smirk.

"Okay... O-Fucking-K. Let's do this!"

With her self-decleration, Shell raises Calibur above her head before smashing it down into the earth, destroying the earth with a surge of chakra that heads towards Ryoji. Her assault doesn't end there - She follows up by focusing her chakra to her right hand to form a blazing ball of lightning in her hand. The neon blue technique lights up the night sky above them, creating an electric glow where the two stood. With Calibur tight in her left hand and the lighting technique resting in her right, she backflips to a tree taller than the others that watches over the arena where their battle takes place.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hisoka*

The sound of the must that echoed through the village left somewhat of a somber feeling behind for the entire clan. They all could feel the ever growing sadness in the heart of their leader from the simple songs she played on the piano. Though out of the entire clan there was only two who were impacted beyond the normal concern for her, Mayuria, their leader. The more she played and the sadder she seemed the more these hurt far worse they any other. There was this feeling as if every single note she played was pulling down on their very being as they knew the only thing they could do was let her know that they were there for her.

One of these two people was Hisoka.

Hisoka lay in the bed next to her newest patient with her eyes barely open. As she listened on she knew that there was no way she would be able to sleep, the worry would just be too much for her to bear. Somberly she laid in the bed her mind focused on what exactly she could do. 

_There simply has to be something I can do to convince her to come out of this funk._  She thought before shifting her gaze back the boy next to her, having felt him beginning to move. Observing him point toward point toward the nearby table by the bed she looked with a quizzical stare just wondering what he wanted.  "_Here, take your desired amount of ryo as compensation.  However... I cannot stay here any longer._" She continued to look as he felt his own forehead with his right gloved hand. "_Three weeks is too late... I?m sure you have some medical jutsu to fully heal my arm. I still have a job to follow out through and my arm being injured isn't helping!_"

_Ugh, seems he?s going to be one of those complainers_. She thought not really paying him to much attention on the matter. Still it seems he was adamant in leaving and wouldn?t let up about the whole thing. Slinging her feet over the bed she stood up, walked toward the entrance of the tent, swung the curtain opened and took a very deep breathe. ?Hyuubato I need your assistance over here, quickly please!? She yelled at the top of her lungs before closing the curtain back and then lazily walking, almost as if she was in a daze, back over toward the table he had pointed at earlier.

?Money won?t get you better care. The more strain we put on the injury it has the potential to get worse.? Still she wasn?t going to pass up the opportunity of someone offering free money, in fact she was just going to take the money and tell him to go screw himself, but it there was the off chance of him complaining.

Definitely did not want to go through that.

?We have a way we do things Hisoka. What have I told you about yelling like that?? Hyuubato scolded while entering the tent. ?Just what exactly is it that you need?? Pointing toward her patient Hisoka went over the simple run down of what was wrong and what he wanted.  ?Messed up arm, he wants to be out of here faster, by the way dude this is my superior Hyuubato.? Arching his eyebrow the blue haired medic went to speak before Hisoka shot him down already knowing what he was getting ready to say. ?I just mentioned about the unneeded strain it could put on it.?

?As long as he knows.? Was his simple answer before moving over and place his hand right a top his bandaged limb. In seconds he hand began to glow green and it simply took a few minutes before he finished and gave his okay.

?You still won?t be able to do too much with it, but you can take the bandages off. Give it at least two days alright??

*Hisoka ?LT-*

The every indifferent Hisoka of the Fujibayashi tribe found herself outside not too far outside the camp, sitting on the ground and looking up into the clouds above her. Standing next to her was the diligent and always working Hyuubato who, to her surprise, allowed himself a break for once in the longest time and opted to join her. The two of them had been in this spot for what seemed like hours as they simply talked about the various things they were going on. ?There?s a rumor going around about some of the clan leaders talking amongst each other.? Hisoka brought up rather interested in what it could mean, a conversation between leaders.

?I don?t know if it?s the same, but the Hyuga leader mentioned something like that to me. I simply told him we wouldn?t have much say in such a matter?? He explained.

?Why?? She questioned in response, looking up at him as his gaze looked down toward the ground.

?Can you honestly blame me for saying it? We?ve been neutral to conflict for years, and with Mayuria the way she is, we don?t really have much of a voice as far as I?m concerned.? He responded in a rather glum tone. He didn?t want to show it, but Hisoka could see it by simply looking at his face. It was hurting him as much as it was hurting her, knowing that they could do nothing for her. It?s hard watching the one who took you underneath their wing as an apprentice suddenly shut themselves off from the outside world. ?Either way I think it?s about time for me to head back. Don?t stay out here to long we?ve got a lot to do.? Nodding in response Hisoka continued to look on up into the sky as Hyuubato went back into camp.

Minutes passed by and suddenly the strange sound of music began to echo. ?That?s not her Lady playing the piano.? Hisoka thought before standing up from off the ground, grabbing her bow beside in the process and beginning to search the area. 

?I Said You Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'
You Got To Be Startin' Somethin'
I Said You Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'
You Got To Be Startin' Somethin'​
Walking from out of the camp zone and toward the nearby town the sound began to get louder and louder. She was able to make out that this music seemed to be coming from someone who was singing, a rather catchy tune if she had to say so herself, but at the same time it was?odd. Standing just at the entrance of town she observed a huge crowd a people who had lined up, captivated by the tune sung from whoever it was.

?It's Too High To Get Over (Yeah, Yeah)
Too Low To Get Under (Yeah, Yeah)
You're Stuck In The Middle (Yeah, Yeah)
And The Pain Is Thunder (Yeah, Yeah) ?​
?Look at the funny dressed man dance!?  One of the kids yelled as they shuffled pass Hisoka and toward the crowd. ??? Curiosity was just getting the best of her as she walking in from the back of the crowd to see just who this person was. It didn?t seem that this person rather compelling rhythm wasn?t the primary reason for the gathering of these people. This was a rather active trade town and someone suddenly showing up with song and dance was not a sight these people were accustomed to ?I honestly doubt any normal town is use to something strange like this?? 

I Took My Baby To The Doctor
With A Fever, But Nothing He Found
By The Time This Hit The Street
They Said She Had A Breakdown
Someone's Always Tryin' To Start My Baby Cryin'
Talkin', Squealin', Lyin'
Sayin' You Just Wanna Be Startin' Somethin?​
The tune grew even louder and just at the end of the entire spectacle Hisoka had finally managed to push through the crowd to lay her eyes on?.a rather eccentric person. He wore a mask and cowl, dressed in rather flamboyant attire. Upon careful examination she could see the fatigue on his face, numerous cuts, and a particularly nasty injury across his cheek. _He?s pushing himself far to hard. With those injuries I?m honestly surprised?_ She stopped her thought as he finally began to speak. He?s voice was very  lethargic, she was honestly shocked he hadn?t fallen out yet and just as she walked out in front of the crowd to speak to him, he asked for a doctor.

Luckily for him, one happened to find him.

?I?m a doctor, lucky for you I was already in town.?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Help Wanted_​

It was a rather ironic situation for Zero Enna, the Ayatollah of Rock n Rolla, Captain Charisma, The Clown Prince with a mouth, to be in a situation where he was asking help from a healer. He dealt death and was indiscriminate of who his victims were, but in this situation well let?s say pride wasn?t something steadfastly held by this criminal against humanity. As he felt himself about to go off on the gathering crowd a girl emerged. 

She was quite a looker; tan skin, blonde hair, green eyes, and legs for days. Zero eyed her up and down not having any shame whatsoever as he took stock of her measurements. The platinum haired clown was an uncouth and vulgar person by nature so it shouldn't be a surprise he had a rather contrarian view of feminism and the like. As he was about to say a rather cheesy pick up line the girl spoke. Zero wasn?t quite expecting someone so young or attractive to say what came next:

?I?m a doctor, lucky for you I was already in town.?

A girl this young was a doctor? Were doctors even allowed to be this attractive? The only doctor Zero really could remember meeting was Mao and he had a fucking growth on the side of his face that made him look like more of a monster than man.  

 ?Well well well aren?t I just the luckiest little Clown Prince? Well missy since you?re a doctor and all, well don?t you guys take some kind of oath? Do no harm or something faggy like that? What do you say you patch me up doll? I'm a bit worse for wear courtesy of one of the warring clans.? Zero really couldn?t contain himself from sounding like an uneducated chauvinist buffoon, as he was very patronizing. He didn?t outright mean to be he knew he needed medical attention but being subtle wasn?t his shtick. He thought it was better to use a cover story as well. Telling her he got injured picking a fight in which he attempted to cause extreme pain to his victim made him unsympathetic. He needed her sympathy for the moment.

*Kukuku*

The Authority was chastising Zero as he was going nowhere fast with this little hottie in front of him, if anything he was probably being off-putting. The Authority needed their agent of chaos alive and dying of blood loss from fighting some ice fairy boy was not what it or Zero wanted.

 ?Sorry for being rude? massive blood loss some burns and such. You know the usual every day injuries your friendly neighborhood Clown Prince goes through. My name?s Zero Enna, think you can help me out doc?? Zero's voice began to lose vigor as fatigue and the severity of his injuries were starting to get to him. His shoulder slumping and his legs began to get weak.

"Please heal me. I promise not to crack anymore bad jokes."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 24, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen*

Hisoka seemed to understand Noctis's situation, so she walked out of the room to call for someone. Suddenly, he could hear her yelling someone's name which annoyed the boy. She came back into the room and closed the curtains behind her. Money wont get you better care. The more strain we put on the injury it has the potential to get worse. She was giving an annoyed look as she explained, similar to how Noctis himself looked like when hes annoyed.

Another man named Hyuubato had entered the room telling Hisoka to behave herself. She explained the situation briefly to him and he questioned her if the boy had knew the consequences. She confirmed it and the man approached in order to heal him. After a few minutes of placing his hand over his arm, Noctis felt his pain slowly diminishing but it had been still there. 

You still wont be able to do too much with it, but you can take the bandages off. Give it at least two days alright?

Noctis got out of the bed and still felt some pain in his arm. He could tell if he used it too much then he would be in a worse situation then he was in but he didn't care. 

"_I can bare the pain. I just need to be able to use my body for what I have to do. Two days is impossible for me, but I will consider taking in the minimum effort of my left arm. You have my thanks._"

His eyes met with the interesting symbol on Hyuubato. It was a symbol Noctis had seen before back in Ninja academy. It was one of the symbols of the healers from the Fujibayashi clan. So he was safely able to assume that this was their zone. 

"_Fujibayashi clan, huh? Never thought I'd be lucky to be under your care. My father told me about this clan. He also mentioned that he did some business with the clan leader. Though it's not surprising... Anyways, I didn't properly introduce myself yet. You can call me Noctis, and I'm from the Ranen clan._" 

He wondered if didn't make a mistake of telling them his name. People tend to recognize him as the Prince and make a big deal out of it. Hopefully, this wouldn't be the case. The boy gathered his belongings and approached Hisoka. _"Even though I wasn't too grateful of you saving my life. I'm grateful now._" She could misunderstand the boy possibly being sarcastic when seeing his face expressionless as the wind. 




*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Mission - LIGHTS~ _

"_The secret to your ninjutsu... The secret to your trick is that you can only use your Precedence technique on one substance at a time! Am I right?_" 

Noctis got ready to attack with the weapon of Libra in his hand as LIGHTS started to laugh. "_It looks like I can't hide it any longer... You're correct! I can only change an element's hierarchy one at a time. Your sharper than you look boy! But now you know my secret, I can't possibly let you take advantage of it._" The man took off his robe and only had green pants and a black undershirt beneath. "_I'll kill myself using this. But if its to kill you faster, your soul will be more than enough for Etro to give me over 100 lives!_" He formed a couple of handseals and marks started to form on his body.

The man was still believing in his own cult, even though he admitted it was fake. Noctis didn't know what those marks on his body had meant, but he could feel the chakra nature from within him doubled. The man opened his mouth and quietly said:

"*Forbidden Technique: Precedence Overload.*"

In seeing the strangeness of his chakra nature doubling, Noctis immediately used his Surigan to tell the near future, and he had seen the man do something more than he usually did with his attacks. Noctis quickly prepared for his next attack by materialising his other shard of Crystallis since he didn't have much time.. The weapon of Aries. Since Noctis already connected himself with the weapon of Aries, he didn't need to put much chakra in his arm to materialise it. "_Its too late for you!_"

"*Precedence Overload: Air - Lower, Blade of a Movement - Higher, Blade of a Movement - Higher*"

Suddenly two guillotine blades made out of wheat had attacked by surprise from both sides. Noctis just had enough time to grab the weapon of Aries in his right hand and block both guillotines from crushing him like a sandwich with both of his weapons. The boy didn't have enough strength to hold back the guillotines as they were getting closer and closer. "_This isn't good. At this rate I'll-_" Before Noctis could finish his thoughts, another voice was heard:

"*Sword Art: Tri-Crusade!*"












Noctis had seen a familiar face jump in behind LIGHTS with a signature Katana. It was the man back at the Inn, Cain. "_Did I miss any fun? By the way, it would be annoying for both of us if you started bitching about me being here. Especially with this murderer in front of us._" Cain spoke out to the boy, as Noctis grinned while holding off two guillotine blades.



"_Reinforcements?_" LIGHTS turned around and saw the man strike with not one but three blades from one Katana. It was possible only by his Kenjutsu technique. As the Blade had struck, LIGHTS simply said:

"*Precedence Overload: Blades of Movement - Lower, Katana - Lower, Air - Higher*"

One of the Guillotine blades had turned into wheat particles which freed Noctis from guarding two attacks, now being one.Cain was stopped by the air from striking any further. "_Hey bastard! Don't you remember this face?! The father of the first child you killed?!_" LIGHTS looked at him clearly and then started to laugh. "_Not really but its fun for the same old revenge act to come up again!_" LIGHTS cackled in humour. Noctis quickly slid underneath the Guillotine blade, to avoid from getting hit by it, and Cain had jumped backwards readying his Katana. 

"_Hey Ranen! You haven't told me your name. If were going to cooperate, its better I know what to call you._" 

Noctis slowly approached beside him looking at LIGHTS and sighed. "_It's Noctis...Don't blame me if you die._" Noctis let his double edged sword orbit around him as it lost it's visibility, and wielded his weapon of Libra with both hands. Cain smirked at the rough attitude that Noctis gave off, "_Its funny your telling me this when I'm the adult. Whatever, I'm gonna make this bastard pay for what he did to my son._" 

"_Charging at him isn't an option. Before he was like this, his power was to change the way anything around him works. But he could only do it one at a time. Now it seems he could do it multiple times, so it's going to be pretty difficult to manage to even touch him._"

"_Noctis? A nice name to have in the afterlife. I'm sure Etro will give you pain and torture for what you put me through by speaking that name!_" LIGHTS cackled as usual before he was about use his Precedence again.

Cain was surprised such a technique even exists, but he wasn't going as far as to be awed in amazement knowing that the man in front of him murdered his son right in front of his eyes. "_Is that so? Well lets beat him up a little to see whats the trick to his new form._" Noctis used his Surigan to tell the next few second of the future. As he saw it, he quickly spoke out and attempted to move, "_Watch out for his next attack! He-_" Before Noctis could say anymore, LIGHTS interrupted him:

"*Precedence Overload: Floor - Lower, Human Flesh - Lower, Movement of Spikes - Higher, Movement of Blade - Higher*"

The Floor collapsed, having both Cain and Noctis lose their balance as multiple spikes from above had fallen from above. At the same time, his Guillotine blade had horizontally attacked both. "_Shit!_" This was the only thing Noctis could think of before he was hammered down by the incoming attacks.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 24, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Fugetsu Senju
> 
> As the two Fugetsu were thinking of what technique to use the Nara and gang member was arguing. Fugetsu casually sat down. He had to think of what technique to use. Then Fugetsu heard it.
> 
> ...



*Akise Nara*
_Help Mission_​
Akise's complicated thoughts of the the questions of the human race as we have come to know it were rudely interrupted by someone he couldn't help but think was the missing link that we have been searching for. This peon called Fugetsu actually left the Nara astounded by how far his simple-mindedness went. The actions of attacking men that had already lost their will to fight was a low thing to do. That isn't the whole story, one would think a person like that woud be quite cruel. However that isn't how it is no matter what you think, this unreasonable person had attacked men simply on impulse. 

His mouth left open, simply awe. If he were outside, a fly would no doubt fly in it, but he would still be too astounded to do something about it. Even the brown-haired beaten young man they had rescued sat stiff without an inch of movement. After about a minute or two, Akise cleared his throat and regained his composure. 

"W- well I'm sure I'll definitely this moment....unfortunately.." Akise's words feeling a bit shaky and his skin looking pale. He appeared to be sick, but it was actually he was sick of a certain someone. Using every last ounce of mental strength he had, the Nara fought off the headache he was getting. Remembering the minor characters of this scene, Akise steered his head down at the poor men Fugetsu had attacked. "The rest of you got the message too right? Try anything else like this again and expect that maniac to return and this time without me having to tell him what to do. So to either one of you that's still awake, make sure to tell the others what you heard...and about Jin,"

The boy in black finished his words and walked over to the wounded Shuro. With the way he was looking, it should have been obvious that he wasn't going to be able to walk the way back. Of course, he didn't expect his lesser than human partner to even think about that. Without too much force, Akise carefully pulled Shuro's arm over his neck, letting him use it as leverage and manage to barely walk. With one last glance of him own, Shuro moved his eyes at his downed cousin...

"It was his own fault, you shouldn't worry too much about his mistakes...Next time you see him, he might be a different person.."

"...Yeah, I hope so,"

With Akise as help, the two exited the wooden building that only housed defeat. Once his eyes met the scene under the afternoon sky, he wasn't too surprised...every single one of the shinobi had been beaten and probably more than what was need. The emerald-eyed Nara looked away from the horrible sight and didn't think of it any further. It was then that he noticed a young girl with the body of a stuffed bunny in here hand. Tears running down her eyes as she happily stared at the still alive Shuro.

"You have to be kidding me! That poor girl, being with that fool all by herself..Who knows what kind of idiotic things she saw.." a tear almost going down his own eye....

After about an hour or so, Akise, along with the Shuro and Kina made it up to the small hill that brought up to them the sight of a brown-haired freckled face girl. With tears in their eyes, both of the girls run to each other at full speed, meeting the other with hugs and words of happiness. With a smile that couldn't be contained himself, Akise walked with Shuro to the rest of them

"*Thank you..thank you so much!*"

"You don't have to worry about it. Right now we need to get in the house and bring medic here soon for him,"

With that said, they carefully placed Shuro inside the Japanese styled home they lived in. Once a doctor had been brought over from next door, they left him to do his work.

"*Here's your reward,*"

She placed an envelop of cash in both of the shinobi's hands. Akise without anything to say, calmly accepts his payment.

"*Really.....I can't tell you how much I'm so thankful!* "

Tears beginning to rush down her cheeks yet again as she lowers her head in thanks. Akise, feeling a bit awkward takes a step back and shakes his head in decline. 

"Just don't cry any more, really. It's more than I can take. And make sure to watch over those two.....and take care,"

With that being stated, Akise turns away to let the female back to her relative's side. Like a switch, Akise's attitude turns from gently to frustrated. All because of the person he's now starring at, Fugetsu..

"...And you,....try not to get yourself killed...or more importantly the people around you. Do you get it?"

That Nara turns away from his temporary partner and heads back down the trail he once came. He sighed in relief of having to finally being done with all of this. Like he told Jin, being a shinobi isn't very easy, especially when one goes through something like this. However, thanks to the ever reliable Fugetsu Senju, Akise did gain something to take note of from now on. Something he'll take on for the rest of his like...

And that is....

'_I will never align myself with Fugetsu Senju or any other Senju ever again for as long as I live!_'

*HELP MISSION END*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 24, 2012)

*Aoi Mission part 3*

The participants were standing around in a large opening in the center of town. "Where the heck is that fountain at!?!?" The largest out of all the rich men was red in the face. That was when the town folk began to walk up and make a circle. "What do they have? Hey you the big one. What do they got in their hands?" "They're jars and jugs of water." The town began to rally  up and all yelled, *"For the King!"* At that point all the ninja tensed up thinking that the folk would go berserk but instead began to pour the water onto the ground. At that point the water began to have a mind of its own. They were blobs of moving life and began to converge together and form a tower of water. "What is going on? Stop them or something!" The ninja ignored and waited for the ritual to finish. *"No weapons are allowed to enter the fountain. Or the fish will grant their own wishes." *The tower of water glowed and at that point they all spoke again, *"let the our tears that we have wept for you, revive you." *The tower exploded and a giant fountain took its place. "The game is on!" The town held hands in the circle and at that time fish began to pour out of the top of the fountain along with the water. Aoi dropped her ninja tools and slipped off her shoes while the others sped in there. "Grab as many as you can my men!" Aoi ran with the bowl she was given and jumped into the pools and saw a many many golden spheres with tiny fins and tiny eyes at the bottom of the pool. 'Wow, its beautiful!' It was then she saw that men were grabbing by the hand fulls. 'I have grab one now before its too late!'  She swam to the bottom and snatched a single fish before another ninja caught up with her that was snatching right next to her. She stuffed it inside the bowl and covered it with a mesh to prevent it from leaving. She felt a hand on her leg pulling at her. 'No they want to take my fish.' She did a quick swift kick to his face which made him let go and she swam for the top.

*Hotaru Mission part 3*

Hotaru was face to face with the large building, it was at least three stories but it covered a lot of ground. *"Who goes there!?!?"* A kid with slicked back hair was at the entrance painting the symbol of the gang. "Where's the frog at?" He turned around and raised his hand up to his ear taunting him, *"what was that I couldn't hear you."* "I'm not going to say this again, where is that frog? Or I'll beat it out of you." The kid began to laugh but stopped when Hotaru threw a kunai that hit the wall right next to him. It was if saw a ghost and turned around yelling for friends to help him out in side. 'Oops, I was aiming for his arm but that works too.' Hotaru ran after him finding six guys with clubs of wood that they ripped off the building and one had a hand full of rocks. 'I can't take them all on at once so I have to use a technique.' He formed a few hand signs when they charged at him yelling. "Protostar." Chakra began to emit from his back and turned into a pinkish haze that filled the room. *"Where did he go?" *"Did you hear that?" "This guy must be a ninja!" Hotaru could hear where they all were and began to run behind one guy after he ripped a chunk of wood off the wall. 'I have to do it this way, there's no telling how many guys are up here.' Hotaru began to silently walk behind one guy who was trying his best to see through the haze when he was knocked out by a swift swing from Hotaru's club. He hit the ground with a thud. *"Roger? Tai? Who was hit!?!?" *Hotaru turned around to see a guy behind him swinging his club. "Mysterious peacock method." He placed his hands together and an array of feathers emerged from his back causing the club to be cushioned against the chakra. He kicked the guy in the torso making him fall back. Hotaru released the technique and bashed the dude in the head to knock him out.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 24, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

The silver wolf looked at Nue and looked at him crazy. He was thinking, do you really want to be responiable for knocking up your girl and get pregant to her to conceived from three to five children. I am already for that, I rather die from war than having sex with a female wolf. I am solo like Moro is. Moro was chopping up somechicken,pork, shrimp and vegetables. Moro started to blush as Nue compliemented on her doctor and cooking skills at the same time. Her wolf, had a idea as he scense Nue was making fun of him earlier. H got some rope and tied Moro's and Nue's shins together. He was going to see how this would end up in events happing in the kitchen as he slinked under the table to watch with a gleemed in his gold eyes.

"I am making Karaage,Ochazuke,Curry,Zosui,Sushi,Ramen, Kakigori,Taiyaki,Rice cakes, and Karumetou. I hope I son't make too much food that will not go to wste and I hope everyone enjoys the food for the festival."

She felt the strings around her ankles, she reached for the sugar. She was looking for the other spices that was going into te dishes. She should had untied the ropes from her ankles. She still had a feeling that Nue was still weak as she pulled he felled forward. She caught him with out messing up her meals for the festival. Her wolf was laughing as he thump his tail on the wood floor.

"Sorry about that, I was hoping you can help me cook or test taste some of the food."

She let him gather his balance before she let go of him, she glared at her wolf as he quiet down. As the water over boil the pot. With one hand she turn down the heat as she add the rice for it to boil. To her wolf Moro was teasing Nue with her body. She was going to say something, to tease him back but could not think of anything at the moment.

"You are the hot guy with the cool scars all over his body," she smile as her wolf put his tail over his eyes. As Moro kissed Nue on the cheek for being bravely during his process of healing.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 25, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery*
Relentless Assault










​
His strike seemed to have successfully worked, Celsius continued her strike to be found that an armada of knives had been lunched at her direction, her feet stopped mid-trace as her hands started to seal uncontrollably, soon her fist clash together as Ryoji witnessed the air around her manifest around her arm and legs. Ryoji decided to seal once more before his feet powered up and forced themselves to move, rushing at the tip of speed quickly reaching at least 80 miles per hour, Celsius had ended her sealing routine and had mashed her fist together, her mien as serious as before. Usually talkative, this moment she felt the inner hatred of any human, the desire to finish the life of something unwanted. Or at least, not needed for this world.

*"Ryoji! NOW! No Shimo Tora!!"*

Her hands created crystal like item, greaves and gauntlets made of what seemed like powerful chakara imbued ice. kicking the earth with slight power her body lifted towards the sky, she curled into what seemed like a ball and crossed her arms and legs, guarding the center of her chest. The knives had successfully pierced the Ice with great force. The weapons that had been created had been pierced by these special knives that this young shinobi clown held in his arsenal of weapons. 

Ryoji ran through the wilds while his mind was focused on the inevitable end of these young shinobi that shoot a midst these forest. The air emanated a dark scent of death, the aura around was that of blood lust and carnage. Ryoji eyes ignited in flames of hatred, his mouth was clenched tightly his hands sealing like wild fire. Once he noticed that the barrage thrown towards Celsius ended he began to formulate his next assault. The worlds of these deranged master clown resonated within his ear drums. 

“Is that all ya got!! Come on hit me!!! HIT ME!!! HIT ME!!!”  

"I'll be happy to oblige!! Don't die on me to quickly now! I wouldn't like you to make this to boring for me you piece of useless trash!!"

Even though Ryoji screamed this with out most disgust, anger and pure hate behind it, a smirk was plastered ever so disgustingly in his mien. While his eyes now returned to it once sapphire color as before, it did not show the kindness it once did once this battle started. His no longer had any control over his composure. All he wanted was a corpse. And so, he dashed with the all the speed he could muster out of his broken and damaged body his eyes shined for what seemed to be like a spit second. Celsius followed behind. 

"Frost Prison!"

Ryoji had placed Zero under one of his most preferred genjutsu techniques. Frost Prison, one that hindered the user under an illusion which made them believe that his body was slowly being incarcerated within powerful ice. The effect work as such, the user chakara will move towards the brain, slightly causing the body to paralyze for a small amount of time. Ryoji stopped mid-way, creating yet another arrow of ice, he shot it towards Zero's mask.

"No Shimo Tora!"

While Ryoji placed him under his genjutsu Celsius had finally executed the real purpose of this technique. Once close enough her feet pushed themselves of the earth and her started to twirl massively in the air. Spinning forwards while her feet seemed to create a gleaming image of power. If caught withing this spins the user would be deal continuous damage, however he was not int range for this. She continued to go on higher and higher until her position was right above Zero. Her feet extended and was about to impact the tip of Zero's  skull with her greave with tremendous force.

------------------

*Ryoji Ivery LT*
Finally Serious, eh?










​
Her fury ignited like fire. Her steps became much more aggressive as he notice that this game he played was no longer for fun, the smirk that once had been so casually place in his mien was disappearing before these eyes of whoever was witnessing this slight spectacle of battle. Whatever made this simple get in an get out mission into an all out blood thirsty war among them was beyond his meager comprehension. However his blood started to boil uncontrollably, how simple a mission could turn into a wondrous engagement as such was such a magnificent thrill!

"Yeah, that's what I wanted."

He threw his bow towards the air as Ryoji started to seal at tip of his speed until his hand met on an end. Smashing his fist together as an aura of wind coursed through his hands and feet within seconds a flashing light emanated around the selected areas. What seemed like greaves and gauntlets had forged themselves instantly in Ryoji's body. With a smirk, Ryoji quickly crouched as he witnessed the surge of lightning release chakara rocket towards his position. His created strength in his feet before he lunched himself towards the air, the moment his eyes darted towards Shell his eyes bolted open as a ray of lightning came his way. He quickly grabbed hold of his bow, then without any other choice, he curled into what seemed like a ball, his hands and legs crossed as the lightning managed to hit with a large impact behind it. His icy weapon were brought to crack and almost break. Yet her technique was powerful enough to send his body jolting away with massive force behind it.

Regaining control over his body he twirled through the sky his feet landing in a nearby tree and he witnessed the surge of earth lightning still continued to follow his tracks. The lightning managed to smash the tree before him, creating the slight sound of something cracking and exploding. His ears screeched at the sound of this devastating, mix of sounds. Tree started to tumble, his balance was once again brought to his focus, he lifted him self towards the sky once again. Jumping above all the trees, he witnessed the young female standing in the short distance. Creating yet another arrow, this time the distance between them were about a total of 190 meters. Thanks to her strike which forced him to take distance, this was perfect to unleash his most deadly technique so far.

His arrow grew longer and longer, wider and wider. The chakara that Ryoji had placed within this arrow was enough to make it a C rank technique, he quickly placed it within the icy string that his bow held, as he pulled it with ever so calm grace. Aiming at the young lass before him, he released the arrow, before saying the words.

*"Dai-Shageki!"  * 

The name of his technique. An arrow with more chakara engraved on it than the basic Ice Arrows created through Shageki. This will store chakara on the already created arrow being produced through Shageki and create a larger arrow that size equals a short swords length (2 and half feet longer and wider), once shot at the enemy the arrow will use the chakara within itself to boost it's speed by 2.5 miles per second, meaning the farther the enemy is the faster the arrow will travel to reach it's destination. Since the arrow is encrypted with more chakara it's able to clash with C ranks perfectly, except fire.

The distance between the two was enough to pierce the young girl completely through on towards the other. If she wasn't careful this technique could cost her her life.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 25, 2012)

Yuuki​A Snake Of A Different Color​
In the confusion of the battle which ensued while he had his metamorphosis Yuuki escaped. He ran for as long as he could and for as far as he could his body still bruised yet healing rapidly. The battle had gotten to a point sticking around would end up being a spectacularly retarded idea.

 One guy wanted to kill them all and the other guy was some kind of human tailed beast. That had to be the most confusing and horrifyingly great discovery he had ever made. His mind was fixated on the powers that had created the world he saw through his snake eyes.

He slithered across the trees leaving a single lined shadow in his haste. The leaves swished as he had kick started a wind behind him. Every branch shook with the powerful footsteps of the young snake boy as made his way out of the forest. 

His thoughts crept back up on him as he strategically envisioned his next plans. He wished to rule all the lands and he needed to do allot more manipulation then he was currently able to do.

_" Damn, what should I do now there isn't anything or anyone else left around. I need to find a sucker fast so I can finally get in a military position. Wait a minute I heard there was a land that had endless potential. A land perfect for cultivating something like and army or a hidden village or whatever. Yeah I'll go there and expand a little bit."_

Once his thoughts faded so did he from the area he lied in wait. He was a snake wishing to fly not only into the sky but even further into the boundaries of existence.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue frowned slightly as most of the food Moro explained sounded foreign to him.

_I guess I should have paid more attention to mom when she was explaining things..._

As Moro reached one way, Nue tried to move the other way to examine some of the ingredients on the table when to his surprise, he actually toppled the other way into Moro. From the reaction of the wolf under the table, it was pretty clear what happened.

"Oh, you like jokes do you?" Nue chided as he tried to right himself while stepping out of the knot. How a wolf could even pull that off was rather surprising.

_Well, ninja animals are supposed to be super skilled at doing lots of things. I think we've already established that that silver wolf is well beyond even a well trained companion..._



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Sorry about that, I was hoping you can help me cook or test taste some of the food."



"Ah... well I can't do much, but I can prepare fish at least. Let me just get the-"

Nue's words and even his thoughts were interrupted for a moment as he felt Moro's lips on his cheek. For a split second, he imagined he could hear the faint sound of Shiba-sensei's laughter drifting on the wind.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "You are the hot guy with the cool scars all over his body,"



Nue quietly stood with his hand over is cheek as he tried to process what had just happened. Combined with what had happened days before, it was like Nue was living the life of someone else. He took a moment to compose himself before shuffling over to the fish to begin working on it.

"Well, I guess if you think so, that's ok..."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 25, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Mission - LIGHTS~ _

The ground collapsed beneath Noctis and Cain while spikes were raining down upon them and guillotine attacking from the side. Cain smirked at the time trying to regain his balance which triggered something he had placed when he tried to attack LIGHTS.

LIGHTS heard the sizzling behind him. He turned around to see hidden explosive tags that were set to activate upon the user's decision. LIGHTS had to call off one of his 'hierachies' to save himself from the upcoming explosion, but he would end up releasing his precedence on one of the element's he was using currently. He had no choice since time was limited.

"*Precedence Overload: Movement of spikes - Lower, Explosive Tags - Lower, Air - Higher.*" 

An explosion occured right after these words, and Noctis looked above to see the spikes disintegrate in the air back into wheat particles. He had no clue what happened right after attempting to jump out of the way from the collapsed floor, but the guillotine blade about to cut him was what he had to worry about. Suddenly, Cain stepped in front and yelled:

"*Sword Art: Tri-Crusade!*"

His Katana split into three blades and stopped the Guillotine from gaining any more distance. "_Phew! That was a close one. But what the hell happened to the freak?_" He looked ahead in the clearing smoke from the explosion and waited. A voice was then heard, "_You honestly that something that silly would harm me?! Well it just pisses me off to see myself being underestimated._" He opened his mouth to use his technique again. Noctis quickly jumped over the stopped guillotine blade to prepare three different attacks to test out his limitations. 

Cain moved underneath the guillotine blade to let it pass over him. "_Don't let him use his technique again! I don't think I'll be able to save ourselves next time!_" Cain warned as he got ready to take on the next spell. Noctis formed hand seals and released lightning out of his hands while nodded at the man.  "_You two are starting to get pretty annoying! Just die already!_"

"*Precede-*"

Before LIGHTS could speak any further, he interrupted himself by violently coughing out blood. He covered his mouth dripping of his own red substance and his eyes were in tears. "_What?! Am I almost at my limit? No... I need to finish them quickly!_" Cain saw that as an opening and blindly charged at him. Noctis seen this but he looked into the future to make sure it was safe to attack. But what he saw  was something he didn't want to happen. "_Cain! Stop, don't attack! He's going to-_"

Cain focused on getting his revenge for his son. He would not let a opportunity like this pass by. He interrupted what Noctis was about to say and yelled, "_This bastard will pay for what he did to our village!_" LIGHTS quickly recovered unexpectedly before, which Cain did not see coming. He was about 2 meters away from LIGHTS raising his Katana towards the side for a horizontal slash and could not stop himself from moving. But the man with green hair smiled and spoke out:

"*Precedence Overload: Movement of Multiple Spears - Higher, Katana -*"

He was interrupted by more of his blood escaping out of his mouth, but Spears from the wheat particles in front of him formed and immediately struck at the man who was just in the breathing area of LIGHTS. He swung his Katana forward in attempt to kill him, but all he did was cut the side of his ribs before getting pierced through his chest and sent flying back into the wall. 












Noctis had his mouth open as he saw a Cain glued to the wall and embedded with spikes. The man was still breathing but he wasn't going to survive any longer with the large amount of blood dripping out of his mouth and chest. He slowly raised his head and looked at Noctis smiling. He let go of his Katana knowing his fate. "_Well Noctis, it seems its the end for me.... I failed to do what I had to... so please stop that man from... taking any more children... and...... avenge my son..._" His Katana hit the ground as he spoke his last breath of air exited his mouth. He was now a lifeless body with no words to speak. 

LIGHTS covered the side of his rib moaning in pain. But then saw one of his opponents dead. "_Hahahahaha, More souls for the Goddess of Death. I should receive the status of a demi-god for this! Boy, prepare to join that man in the afterlife!_" He raised his head facing the ceiling laughing more than one should at the swordsman's unfortunate death. Even though he was at an injured state.

However, Noctis was at a loss of words. Not only has he seen corpses, but he saw someone he knew just die. His hair covered his eyes as he was alone with his thoughts. He received flashbacks from the prior deaths of others he had seen or heard of. Remembering his mother's death again hit him hard. In hearing the murderer's laughter, he grew more and more angry, until he raised his head and quietly muttered,

"_You fool.... I'll do more than avenge your son.... I'll avenge the other children and you!_"

Noctis voice grew at each word he spoke to make sure LIGHTs had heard what he said. LIGHTS slowly stopped laughing in hearing this, "_Haven't you heard what I said?! I'm going to kill you just like him! Do you understand what that means, insect?!_" Noctis felt just like before when he saw the children's corpses within the cages inside the room, his eyes were blood shot and he was intended on killing him. 

"_Don't think you've already won.... Because I will never let someone like you live in this world. Your still and always will be just a confused murderer believing in fake ideals. A person like you will never have Etro on your side!_" 

Noctis' eye's shined brighter than it ever, through anger, and readied his weapon of Libra to strike.

~To be continued~


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 25, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I don't think it, because it is true. If you know how to cook the fish, as you prepared the fish. Atleast give it a try, it will not turn out that bad, just listen to when the sizzle stops the fish is done."

_"What is wrong with him, was it because i kissed him or the reminder to him of the past events. He is probly wondering what is wrong with me as well. To her it maybe be the spiritof the festival, or was it that they wer getting closer each day."_

Moro was frying the vegteable and shrimb in a sauce, she drain the water from the pot and stired in the rice and vegetables with the sauce and kept it warm on the burner. She poured a small amount in to a bowl for Nue to taste. She was glad that Nue prepared the seafood as she started to make sushi. Shushi was easy to make, as she put raw fish, cabbage, pork and rolled it in a wrap to make it looked pretty on the plate. To her presentation was another thing as well. 

"What is wrong with you, you are like a different person? do you want to talk about it? It is like you don't want me to be arounnd ay more than i have to be?"

Her wolf uncovered his eyes and looked at Moro, he was thinking oh no. He seen her like this before and she did something rash. He destracted Moro as he weaved between her legs. Moro slammed down the knife she was holding only inches away from her fingers on her left hand. she looked down at the sliver wolf and gratefully thank him through her silent way of words. She smeed like it was accident, but truly she wanted to hurt herself.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 25, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Once More With Feeling_​
Zero prepared himself for the coming barrage from the ice fairies. He began to pull the negative chakra from the hidden plane of existence that coexisted with our physical universe, the negative universe. His next strike would be one his opponents would soon not forget.

Anticipation and tumult building to its apex as the next few moves would decide this battle, Zero was sure of it. The Clown Prince chuckled ever so slightly as his foresight was dead on as the girl nymph headed straight at him but he timed it perfectly making the twosome exhaust even more chakra to use the same ice weaponry from before, apparently the two shared the same moveset. However the girl was faster, still the situation was rather precarious. Zero was stuck not fighting one opponent he was essentially fighting two, while she would come in and fight up close it allowed the firy boy the opportunity to cast jutsu and use his archery. Together these two enemies were almost a perfect compliment, but they were fighting against royalty. The glint of evil shining brightly in Zero's eyes as he licked his lips in anticipation, the prospect of the odds being stacked against him excited him more than anything else. It was utterly thrilling and the best part was he was fighting monsters again, the world was such a marvelous place.

"Come now don't get me waiting sprites, I have places to go and real shinobi to kill." Zero mocked them trying to get under their skin, trying to bait them into making some kind of mistake. Zero's hands moved in a frenzied blur as he prepared his signature jutsu. They were almost within range, however before he could fire it off his body began to shiver. He could see his breath, but it wasn't cold around him... It hit him like an avalanche, a chilling frost began to overcome his form, starting with his feet. Ryoji was somehow freezing him with some kind of jutsu, but this wasn't like the frost breath from earlier. 

_"They're not as fast as me, I wasn't hit with any of their jutsu. I'd know it if I were, then what can this be. Think!!! Was this some sort of air manipulation, no it was way too sudden I'd notice the change. What the fuck is this thing doing to me?"_ Zero racked his brain trying to figure out just what was going on in this situation. It didn't make any sense, he didn't have much time before his entire body was frozen. It was time,  Zero Enna was going to bring the heat!

"Once more with feeling!!!" He shouted as he readied himself for it...

*Rimen Katon: Kaen Ude*

Zero bashed his fist into the ground the impact causing the density of oxygen in the air to rise. In the blink of an eye an explosive chemical reaction took place, a blazing fist of hellfire rose from the ground. But these were no ordinary flames these flames were the opposite of normal, they were blue...

Zero's trump card, the Rimen Sharingan, allowed him the ability to raise the strength of a jutsu by 20 percent at the cost of expending that much more chakra. Naturally the blue flaming fist's embers burned hotter than usual. Zero motioned for the fist to unravel and coil itself around him, but the ice would not melt.

"Well I'll be damned what manner of fairy magic must this be? Are you clowning a clown? Genjutsu?" Almost as if on cue the twoosh of the arrow knocking and spiraling toward Zero resonated however it was for naught as the arrow melted from the intense heat radiating around Zero. However the air around him began to change...

"My common sense is tingling!!" 

"No Shimo Tora!!" 

Zero could hear the whooshing sound of Celsius' rotation as she threatened to split his noggin in half. He knew he was in genjutsu but his body would not do what his mind willed. His chakra reserves were low but that necessarily wasn't the problem, he lacked the focus to break free.

*Kukuku*

Zero's arm began to crack and pop as he began to raise it against the blight of the frozen tundra cursed upon him. The flames were shaped like an open palm, rising to meet the spinning Celsisus.

"Burn baby burn!!"


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 25, 2012)

*The Gentleman*
_A long time_

"Thank you sir, it only took forever."

These where the words of the unlucky man, these where the words of The Gentleman, the words of man who slowly exited a cage that had contained him for months. Slowly he waded his way behind the guard who had let him out. 

*"Sir you can reclaim your gloves upon checking out, we investigated them and classified them as 'Non-Dangerous' "* He stopped and looked back at the suited man. *"That being said, we want you immediatly out of the village so as to not have a repeat of the 'event' that caged you in here. We aren't going to detain you or escort you out since you where brought here by the Prince however."*

In response to this The Gentleman smiled and slowly picked up his pace as to make his way to the desk at the front and reclaim his Chakra gloves. He had been here far too long, and only due to his own stupidity and carelessness... That and the fact that he couldn't contain alcohol

"Madam." He said to draw attention from the Ranen prison's secretary. 

"Yes?"

"I own the blue gloves in the back of the room, could you go fetch them for me?"

"The ones with the dust on them?"

He sighed and looked down realizing just how long he had been in this prison. Quickly he brought his head back up and facing her mumbled out a slight "yes". In response she quickly got up from her seat and went into the back, several minutes passed before she finally brought out the gloves, and setting them before him he examined them carefully.

"Mam?" She directed her attention to him and then down at the extremely dusty gloves.  "Could you be a dear and dust these off for me?"


----------



## Bringer (Jan 25, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju LT

Fugetsu stared at the blood crazed boy. It was funny. Him and Tenshi just seen each other. They laughed. Strolled for a bit and talked about how funny it is that they meet so much. But of course history is doomed to repeat. Meaning that Ketsueki appeared. Fugetsu was standing in front of Tenshi with a kunai.

"Ketsueki how nice to meet you again. We were just talking about how it was funny that me and Tenshi keep meeting. And of course fate allowed us to meet you again. Haha did you get shorter?"

Fugetsu stated with his regular playful tone teasing the red haired boy. He put his arms behind his neck and yawned. He then preformed a few hand signs and used his wood costume technique. He could had put more chakara and made it thick like armor which was an idea he came up with using that technique. But he made it thin for him to further tease the boy.He took off the costume and waved it like a bull wrestler waves a red sheet in front of the bull.

"Olay!!!"

Fugetsu said with a big cocky smile and ended it with a tooth grin showing off his wolf teeth. How far could he annoy the boy? He knew any minute the boy will burst out laughing and then attack. But who. Fugetsu teased him so he would attack him and not Tenshi.

Despite Fugetsu attitude he was nervous. He was not intimidated by the boy but he was afraid for Tenshi. He did not want her hurt. He then used a cocky voice and a smile.

"What are you waiting for chicken?"

Fugetsu said very cocky as he added chicken noises to further annoy the boy. The question is would the boy me angered by this or amused. If amused Fugetsu knew he would attack Tenshi. If angered he would go straight for Fugetsu.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 25, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*










This cold and dark feeling, what had it been? It always seemed to take over him when his emotions went on a rampage. Was it that beast that the woman talked about earlier? Why did he give him power? Why couldn't he remember anything that happened during these little sessions of power? Finally, why had he been face down in the ground? 

He lost, didn't he. This never ending streak of losing, no matter what opponent he would go up against he would always lose, one way or another. Was there any way around this? Had he just been destined to lose? Is there anything he could do to defeat the foes he battled, just so he could protect the ones that were close to him? 

All he could feel was little drops of water, hit his neck every few seconds. The drops of water were cold, but a little heart warming at the same time. These little drops of water were not from rain, but from someone shedding tears, in worry for Seigrein. These tears brought him a small happiness, that at least someone still believed in him. 

A smile lifted onto his face, as his eyelids slowly opened up. The light that entered his pupil's had been magnificent, it was as if the forest around him didn't exist, all that did had been light. He squinted, waiting for his eyes to adjust to the light, but they never did. Instead all he saw had been white, blinding light, as if he were about to die. His hand lightly scrapped the ground, trying to get a hold of reality. Was he really alive, or had he been dead? 

He slowly lifted his head, keeping his eyes as closed as possible. As he thought, everything surrounding him had been that strange blinding light, or so he thought. Eventually he noticed a hand, resting on his arm. Tracing the arm back to his origin's he noticed a familiar pink haired girl, which had one of the saddest looks Seigrein had ever seen from her. Her eyes, continued to drip tears as her eye lids were shut. Seigrein only smiled, but layed back down onto the cold wet ground, not saying a word. He allowed his body to take in this moment, this moment of acceptance. He had to remember, he was no longer alone in this world, there had been someone else by his side. 

The white light stayed, not fluctuating in the slightest. However instead, it became warmer, nicer, not so blinding. It had been as if Seigrein's eye correctly adjusted, and accepted the incoming light rays. Even so, he could hear the sobs that Melody had been making, but it was alright. Best to let it out now instead of expressing it later, it's best not to keep such emotions bottled up. He shifted his pupils, to stare at her with the corner of his eyes. He had started to move his mouth, in a slow and painful expression: 

 "I...I lost again, didn't I?"

 Melody gasped, as her eyes sprang open. She was utterly silent for a moment, as if she were in shock. Not only that but her eyes looked as if her will had been broken, but instead, it had looked like it instantly repaired itself. Passing the sadness that came with her Seigrein could look pass all of it, and see a little happiness that had emerged inside of her. Maybe for the fact that he was alive after this battle, maybe for something else, who knew. But, Seigrein knew one thing for sure.

 "You're---You're b-back! You're back!"

She quickly let go of his arm and grabbed his entire body this time, squeezing it with delight and joy. This however had not stopped to tears from rolling down her cheeks, but these ones were tears of joy and happiness, if anything this was a good sign that she had coped with the situation.

 "Don't worry---I'm not going anywhere."

Melody sniffed roughly three times before finally nodding her head to show her response. She was speechless, the man she thought that had lost all will to continue, a man that let some sort of demon completely control his mind, had been lost forever. She was greatly pleased that she was proven wrong. Even more so, that he'd be fine and back to his old self once again.

 "Please...just don't let that thing control you anymore! You lose all sense of who you are, and I couldn't even recognize you at all during that time! So please, don't try to protect me by letting that thing control you, you're not some puppet, you are you, and there's nothing that can change that! For a moment I thought I lost you, I thought that thing had taken full control and there would be no end to it. I'm just so glad that---"

Seigrein quickly sat up and gave Melody a hug back, quickly bringing her speech to a halt. Seigrein closed his eyes, allowing thoughts to spiral through his brain. All he had done was bring worry and misfortune to Melody's life ever since he met her. This new connection that they made did nothing except hurt the girl, not physically, but emotionally. Why was he not able to protect her in this aspect? His grip tightened on the girl as he slowly commented:
​
 "That's enough...I know how you feel. Don't worry, I won't ever be taken over by something like that. Plus if it worries you so much then one day I'll control the beast inside of me, so you won't have to worry about anything, okay? Just do me a favor, and let's believe in each other okay? Everything will be fine, I won't lose to that crazy man or Thalia the next time we face, I'll continue straight down this path we've made together, to make sure we reach a happy ending! I won't stop until both of us are satisfied, so come on, we can't dwell on the past, we need to move on, into the future. After all, if one stays too concerned about past mistakes then they won't be able to grow up, isn't that right?"

Melody wiped the tears from her eyes, not saying a word. The moment had been silent, but a great silence. She smiled with acceptance, knowing that if she tried to fix past mistakes then it would only lead to future ones. She had to try and grow stronger, so that she could be useful, so she wouldn't just be a burden on Seigrein.

 "Let's go home, Melody."

With a simple nod and the movement of her mouth, Melody softly uttered:

 "Okay..."​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 25, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*


> *Client:* Saiko
> *Name:* I made a mistake!!!
> *Rank:* B
> *Description:* My son always complains about being a ninja. He  never  listens and just says "Im a ninja dad you cant mess with me so  fuck you"  One day I ran out of my pills!!! The doctor say I get a  little to angry  and crazy when I am off my pills!!! The one day I was  going to get more  but my fucking son irritated me. So instead I got  drunk instead. And I  dont know what happened but I  maybe...probably...absolutely got so mad  at my son and thought "Oh your  a ninja then live through this bitch!!"  and hired 1 chunin assassin to  go after him!. Im on my pills again and  im sober and I made a mistake.  Please keep my son safe!!!
> ...


Had been what the note  conveyed. It was strange, he had never been handed a mission by a  messenger bird, maybe it was trying to locate the nearest shinobi around  due to the dire situation? Regardless it was nice that he finally would  be able to go on his first B-Rank mission. What hadn't been nice was  the mission details, who would send an assassin on their own child, even  if they were drunk and had rage issues? There should still be some  silver lining that says she shouldn't try to kill her own son out of all  people.

Anyways he had decided to bring Melody along with him for this. She  didn't want to be left alone again, and even if the last time brought  danger to her, he just couldn't say no. Plus, this time she looked  determined. He just hoped that thing inside of him didn't decide to take  control of him, from what Melody earlier described it had almost killed  her. If he had actually accomplished that then he wouldn't know how he  could live with himself.

Taking this in mind he looked over at the small pink haired girl. She  seemed to be brimming with confidence now, maybe even more than Seigrein  had in himself. Had she found some way how to fight? Or maybe she just  felt as if this mission had been easier than the one before it. Even so  they couldn't take it so likely. They had to face a assassin that the  woman hired, surly he wouldn't just step aside after being payed. But he  didn't even know the full capacity of this person, or ever how they  were like, how was he supposed to stop him?

"Hey, Melody?"​
Melody slowly gazed up at Seigrein, observing  his expression. It wasn't one of shock or panic, so she had no need to  be concerned. Regardless he had been asking her a question, so she may  as well respond.

"Yes, what is it?"​
"Well, I know we're supposed to stop this  shinobi that's been hired, but what I don't understand is how we're  supposed to find him. I mean, she didn't even give us a description of  how he looked like. What if we're too late and he kills her son? She  really should have given us more than just that she hired him."​
Melody sighed, looking back towards the sky. It  had been beautiful, bright blue, with very few clouds. Put with those  white puffs in the sky it just made it seem so much more lively. She  didn't know who this person she was sent after had been, but she knew  that he had been under this bright blue sky, somewhere on this planet,  so even that was enough to give her confidence about this mission. They  would succeed, and they would see it through to the end.

"Don't worry, we will find the  man we're looking for. I don't know how to explain it but...It's just a  feeling of mine, so trust me on this one. We will complete this  mission, and no one will die, that is a promise."​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 25, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery*​
Celsius had been brought upon the land of disaster. A palm made of what seemed like a greater version of what had been thrown towards him a few moments ago. Whatever this disastrous jutsu was, it was enough to make Ryoji slightly wince at the sight of it power. As if drawing power from a different dimension itself, as if gathering something out of negativity, this jutsu became the shade of blue, the color that resembled his hair and eyes. Ryoji did nothing less than forge the seal in hands, to no avail, what he intended to do, to release the summoning jutsu had failed. Celsius was met with the powerful palm that the Clown brought upon her.

The flames engulfed her body ever so slightly as Ryoji could only witness her body begging to burn within the crimson blue flames before him. His hand formed the seal as Celsius soon disappeared within a poof of smoke. His teeth clenched, blood dripped from at least most of his body as he could witness an inevitable end. It was impossible to go head to head against someone with his ability... with his technique. At this rate, he was nothing but a sitting duck.

A cold sweat dropped from his forehead as hie eyes were focused on the enemy before him. His teeth almost at the verge of breaking his fist clenched to the point where blood started to pour out of it ever so slowly. Tenacious as he could be, he needed to accept the reality of the situation here... he's out classed. Celsius was the only thing that kept the young man into a toe to toe battle against this creature. This clown of whatever he called himself, as if before royalty itself Ryoji's power was but a mere fraction before this, evil yet graceful creature.

"You talk way to much you know that."

These words spouted out of his mouth with out most resent and anger. Yet the sensation of battle still lingered in his blood, flames that burned as bright as day, the area before him was nothing but a slight wasteland of flames and ash. He hated the heat with so much vigor. He sight of something so... disgusting brought the side of his lip to rise. Not amused with the sight before him, he closed his eyes and he murmured under his breath.

"My chakara is dangerously low."

For a second, he just stared at the young man that resembled the sight of someone that he had met a short while ago. A human child that eyes had manifested before his eyes. The worlds crawled through his head as his memories forced him to release the words under his breath.

"You're that... kid from the Pao village?"

His eyes slight grew as he believe he had reached a conclusion on this person's identity. I couldn't be, he didn't held this type of speed before they meant. Who was this kid, it was beyond him. But something could be told from him. He was someone he had met before. With whatever chakara Ryoji could muster he started to seal until he reached a stop and he told.

"You make me sick, you know that? ...But I'll admit you're not one to take lightly... I'll be sure to come back and kick your scrawny little putrid parasitic ass some other day for inflicting such a hefty amount of damage to my summon spirit. But right now... I guess I'll see you later."  


His eyes flickered like the light of a light bulb. In seconds the sight that was before them the forest that had seemed to surround the area was turned into a heavy snow storm, a blizzard you might say. Yet another of Ryoji's genjutsu techniques. 

A simple technique in were the user preforms the needed hand signs and creates that the target starts viewing a raging snow storm for awhile. Confusing the enemy.

Within the confusion Ryoji escaped... 

Ashamed of his action, at this moment he couldn't allow himself to die.


----------



## Kei (Jan 25, 2012)

*Yomi *


"She has awoken...."

The woman said as she looked down at a young child, and watched as his facial expression changed a bit, to the point he actually smiled. The woman flipped back her hair as a huge explosion arise from the boss of the whole thing was located. The young boy watched as everyone screamed in fear as they ran, a loud roar echoed across the sky. A huge beast arose from the tent as it crashed against the building...

_"Ga Rei!" _the woman said as she watched the dragon roared as it was released in the air, "She has that much power! To summon Ga Rei in her first go!"

The young one smiled as he watched the dragon revage the town, grabbing person by person in his huge jaws, chopping them down. 

"She is like I said a very powerful person..." he said, "Give her a chance and she could shine, because in all truth, this was her destiny."

The woman looked over at him, "But don't you think you damaged both personalities?" she asked as she looked at the flames that irrupted out of the villages. 

"Yomi was born from the sesshoseki and Koe, to protect Koe the main personality, and that is what Yomi realize." he said, "She realized her purpose in life..."

"Her whole existence is protecting Koe...."

The woman looked at the young boy for a minute as he turned around....

"...Amazing...Its like...She was born to do this..." the woman said as her hair was blown in the wind, she was in awe at the sight of the destruction, "Is that even possible?"

"She breaks all expectations...."

Yomi emerged from the village, her eyes focused on the people as Ga Rei the dragon continued his destruction. The girl had blood dripping down her blade as her eyes focused on the outside world, the woman watched as the girl became a woman in front of her eyes, and that was the push they were looking for.

So beautiful!

"She is truly something else..." the woman said as she turned to the young boy, "She passing expectations at a fast rate! It won't be too late till she will have this world----!"

The boy began to laugh, "Hahaha...."

"Something so beautiful as her shouldn't be tainted just yet...All this is that girls choice, we are just her faithful servants..." he said before disappearing as the wind blew

The woman watched Yomi continued her slicing of the men that caused the destruction of the village...

"...I can't wait to see what you are truly capable of..."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 25, 2012)

Ketsueki

Ketsueki glared at Fugetsu. Ketsueki kept his grin. He had the same toothy smile. He did not change his facial expression as Fugetsu kept on teasing him. His grin grew wider and wider. He then blinked. And then he opened his mouth a bit.

"Fugetsu! You are mine!"

Ketsueki said in a dramatic deep voice. But then it soon turned to a childish laugh. Ketsueki began running full speed towards Fugetsu and the girl. He pulled out a kunai. He smiled in excitement.

"Who to kill who to kill. Eeny, meeny, miny, moe, torture a tiger and hang it by its toe. My mommy told me to skin it alive. You are the one to die!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHA!"

Ketsueki laughed as he jumped in the air and landed on Fugetsu kunai staring at him. He just kept staring. He surprisingly had good balance on the kunai. He then began to tap his feet. He then frowned.

"What no feed back on my rhyme!? Then somebody is going to die! And it is!!!!"

Ketsueki then stared to the ground. He quickly jumped down. Fugetsu swiped his kunai towards Ketsueki but Ketsueki ducked. He then glared at the ground. He smiled wide again. He began stomping on the ground.

"Fuck you ant pile!!! DIE DIE DIE!!!"

Ketsueki said. He thought it was not enough. He began eating the dirt with the ants in them. He began munching on the dirt and ants and swallowed. He had a satisfied smile. He then looked back at Fugetsu.

"Yum protein!!!! Now where was I. Hmm awesome funny rhyme,check,threat,check,sticking my kuani in your heart? CHECK!!!"

Ketsueki yelled as he aimed the kunai towards Fugetsu chest! He began laughing like a maniac. He was the only one who makes jokes around here!!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 25, 2012)

*Yomi *

_-First Person Yomi-
_
When I was created, I had a set goal, and that was to protect that person in side of me. Make sure that no harm came towards her, make sure that she wouldn't experience pain, and that why even now I don't feel any pain. She makes sure I don't get hurt, that I don't feel, but in response to that wish. She gets hurt, she feels everything I don't, and she is happy with this...

What a foolish girl...

Koe, she doesn't know what I would do to protect her, and she will never know. I am her sword and shield, I'll protect her this time, and I won't fail. She won't have to suffer the outrageousness of this world. She won't have to suffer anymore! Koe remember this, remember this day!

These people die because of you! Because they threatened you! 

"Please! Please Spare Me!" I heard someone scream from underneath my boot, I looked down to see the same man that dragged me here by my hair was the same man begging for his life!

Ha! 

I found this completely pleasurable! This man that threatened to shove something in my mouth so I couldn't speak was the same man that was begging for his life. I began apply pressure against his skull and I could hear his whimpers for release...Koe...This world is too cold hearted for you. It's just so cold, that you couldn't survive...

"Lady...I'm sorry..." I heard him whimper even louder, "Listen I'll make it worth your wild! I'll give you everything if you let me go! I got a wife and child you see!"

I lessen the pressure on the boot and I could instantly see the relief in his eyes,

"Yeah you are a good person right?!" he said as he began to beg again, annoying me, yet he continued, "See I-I got two kids, Miki and Nari, two wonderful girls...I was doing this for the money ya hear. I'm sorry! Ya hear right? I'm sorry! Let me go back to my girls!"

I narrow my eyes on him as I raise up Inzunmai, I could feel the sword pulsating inside me, tempting me to finish this dirt off....

And I did...

The force of the sword was good enough to snap his neck, but not clean off like I want it. I could still see the bone and his head wasn't rolling, it was still connected. I saw the man's eyes roll around as his brain was trying to get as much oxygen as it could. I smirked, it was a nice sight seeing this piece of shit choke on his own blood...

I lifted up the sword again over my head and brought it down with even more force!

And then some more!

More!

More!

More!!!!

My arms got tired until his head was off, the damage was done, and he was dead. Just like that...He died....

I felt myself smile, "Koe...." I said trying to wake up my sleeping other self, "This is all for you...I'm doing this all for you."

...

Yes...This world is too dangerous for Koe....

That is why...

I want to destroy it....


----------



## Cjones (Jan 26, 2012)

*Hisoka*

_Noctis…from the Ranen clan…I thought he looked familiar._ Hyuubato thought to himself. His father had met with Myuria now and again for business before she locked herself away. It truly was a case of like father, like. They both had a lot in common, but some difference also.

Hisoka observed as Noctis had gathered all of his things and approached her. The boy wasn’t exactly easy to read, he was so stoic and kind of stiff if she had to say so herself. At the same time he was very composed and held a certain air about him it reminded her so much of that girl Koe she met a while back. Even with their numerous similarities…Koe allowed herself to loosen up even if just for a bit, Noctis on the other hand seemed to constantly be in serious mode.

_"Even though I wasn't too grateful of you saving my life. I'm grateful now._"

The visibly sleepy Hisoka yawned in response as she waved her hand back and forth. “Don’t worry about it Noctis. I would have been more surprised if you weren’t a little bit grumpy. I, Hisoka Fujibayashi, am fortunate things didn’t turn out worse and that I was able to help you recover. So really there’s no reason to apologize.” Hisoka extended her hand to Noctis for a simply greeting, acceptance, and a goodbye.

“M’kay?”

*Hisoka –LT-*

The guy in front of her was very bizarre to say the least. It wasn’t just his choice of clothing or the peculiar accessories that he wore (like that mask), but his general demeanor was something she had never ran into the before, in fact she couldn’t really put it in words if she wanted to. Despite his outlandish behavior he was still a typical male as he didn’t try the hide his obvious wondering eyes, looking up and down her body with an approving gleam in his eyes. She was quite use to that type of attention though, on more than one occasion she was told how attractive she was by her patients. It wasn’t a bad thing and in actuality she didn’t mind it at all, but that’s all anyone had better done.

Look, don’t touch.

 “Well well well aren’t I just the luckiest little Clown Prince? Well missy since you’re a doctor and all, well don’t you guys take some kind of oath? Do no harm or something faggy like that? What do you say you patch me up doll? I'm a bit worse for wear courtesy of one of the warring clans.” He spoke.

Hisoka couldn’t help herself at laughing at the way he describe the oath they had sworn under. “Yea…faggy I find that chuckle worthy considering the flamboyant clothing your wearing.” Hisoka began moving closer in order to begin working on him. It made her job easier as she made her way over to him, that he knew exactly what was wrong with him. As he explained his injuries which he claimed were all “Usual everyday injuries for the friendly neighborhood clown prince” Causing stifle laughter from her, his voice grew weaker and more horse. 

"Please heal me. I promise not to crack anymore bad jokes."

Hisoka simply waved it off as she began leaning in very closely and grabbed the back of his head to keep it firmly in place. Her eyes briefly widened in shock before going to feel his arm, and getting the exact same result. He was very cold, massive blood lost was right and regular healing wasn’t going to be enough to help out with this. Reaching into the pocket of her shorts the young girl pulled out a small brown sack tied with a string. Twirling the tied string around the top and pulling the back apart she reached into the sack and pulled out a small purple pill. “Say “Ahhhhh” for me dude.” Imitating the sound she waited until he repeated the action and stuck the pill inside his mouth.

“It’s a blood pill, that’ll replenish some of the blood you’ve lost over time. Now it’s time for the fun part.” Placing her hand against the side of his cheek her palm began to glow “Keikatsu” She muttered as the blood inside his body began to rush toward the surface beginning to clot the injury leaving a slightly visible scab. “So from my current perspective it seems someone beat that ass of yours pretty damn well.” She suddenly blurted out as she moved over to another part of his body. “Which is weird, you seem like a friendly enough clown. I guess people are kind of stiff now days. I mean “Why so Serious” you know?”


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 26, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Mission - LIGHTS~ _

LIGHTS bite his teeth in annoyance to the insults he heard from Noctis. "_Shut the hell up! Like you would know!_" He grabbed the side of his chest in pain. "_Everyone used to make fun of me! Nobody ever took my preaching seriously! But one day, Etro blessed me with her power! Then I showed them all. All of the ones who opposed me. Did you know killing the little boy brought me excitement and made me want to kill more?! I felt so alive! The screams of them when I decapitated their arms and legs._" He smiled menacingly and continued to speak. "_Once I got to their heads and saw their face in tears, I made sure I saw their bones! Only Etro would understand me and my cause. If she's pleased by my work, then I'm pleased._" 

Noctis couldn't take what he said anymore. Even though he kept telling him what he believed in was no doubt false. "_You still don't understand do you... Your just a pawn at your own game. You can't rely on anything else but bullshit you made up! At the end of the day, your nothing but a murderer who seeks pleasure through fake beliefs._" The boy stood straight with his red eyes flashing off. "_But, I'm gonna make you pay for all the wrongs you committed. Just watch me!_" Noctis performed handseals and released Lightning elements from his hands. 

He started to manipulate the lightning release into a spherical shape until it hit a stable stage. Noctis hurled the electric sphere at the green haired man.

"*Lightning Release: Lightning Ball!*"

Noctis's plan was simple, strike when he gets interrupted by exhaustion. He noticed this when he coughed blood after every other precedence and it would only get worse. Noctis just has to survive and rely on his Surigan until then. Immediately afterwards, the boy charged from the side to keep his distance from his ninjutsu. 

The green haired man sighed after seeing the pointless attempts from Noctis to get an attack on him and failing due to his precedence technique. "_A runt like you never learns_" LIGHTS chuckled as he simply spoke out the words. But Noctis moved in fast as he jumped into the air and swung his sword downwards. The Lightning ball technique had also reached LIGHTS just as the boy did. 












"*Precedence Overload: Lightning Ninjutsu - Lower, Sword - Lower, Air - Higher, Wheat - Higher.*" 

Noctis had struck the air with his blade as the Lightning Ball had dissipated after striking the wall made out of wheat. "_You see, your just the prey in the end. You can never defeat Etro's light that was given to me._" The man smiled right before he was about to yank on his guillotine blade and strike the boy stuck in the air. But, Noctis wasn't finished yet. He grinned and said:

"_I was waiting for you to do that... You seemed to forgot about my Weapon of Aries..._"

Before LIGHTS could question him, Noctis materialized and grabbed the double edge sword, that was kept hidden from the man, and threw it pinpoint at him. The man didn't have time to think, he was taken by surprise from seeing the familiar weapon from before. He quickly mentioned:

"*Precedence Overload - Sword - Lower, Air - Higher, Moveme-*" 

Before he could finish saying "Movement of a Blade - Higher", his fatal coughs interrupted him from speaking. The double edged sword had hit the air being at least one meter away from him. LIGHTS was occupied from preventing any blood loss. but he quickly recovered seeing Noctis vanished from above. 

Noctis suddenly appeared right next to his double edged sword along with the Weapon of Libra in his hand positioned to strike LIGHTS. It was a point blank range attack, and Noctis wasn't going to stop moving forward. Since the Weapon of Libra was only affected by his Precedence technique from within the air, he was freely to attack if he positioned himself somewhere else. 

His true plan was to teleport to his designated corresponding weapon to able to use his Weapon of Libra without the Precedence technique affecting it. And this opportunity was all seen through his Surigan prior to attacking. LIGHTS still had time to use another Precedence spell. "_Your finished!_" He quickly spoke out the words,

"*Prece-*"



"_Im not going to let you!_" Interrupted by Noctis, being right before LIGHTS chest, as he readied his sword, it glew bright showing off its illuminating presence. At the moment, LIGHTS was reassessing his thoughts in seeing what was about to happen, "No?! He appeared in front of me so fast?! He can't kill me... No!" 

"_This is judgement for all that you have done! Checkmate LIGHTS..._" Noctis swung his weapon horizontally with all that he had. The next second, Noctis found himself behind LIGHTS, kneeling to the ground with his sword raised to the side. "_That light.... Does Etro believe in you...._" LIGHTS gulped before he was about to say, "_..More than me?_" Blood started to burst out of his chest from where the cut from the sword had been placed. Even more, LIGHTS was at his limit, he was going to die anyways. He fell to his knees and started to laugh.

"_Drop dead bastard....._"

Noctis stood up straight looking towards his direction, away from LIGHTS. The man eventually stopped laughing and his body dropped onto the floor. "_Who.. even sent you..?_" The question finally popped and Noctis had to respond as said from the client. "The Forgotten Boy...." LIGHTS chuckled his last and said, "_Heh, I was wondering when he would come back to deal with me...._" The man slowly closed his eyes and wondered where Etro's blessing was. 

The battle was over. The long desiring victory was finally achieved. Noctis had won against a psychotic cultist who had almost brought his life on the edge of fate. But not everything was a gain. There was some losses, like Cain...


~To be continued~


----------



## Kei (Jan 26, 2012)

Yomi 


"Was it hard?"

Yomi looked up to see her father staring at her, his eyes filled with emotions that she couldn't pin point directly, and this made her eyes glide a bit to the side. She was trying to pinpoint all these emotions she was feeling and her mind was gone. How did she even get back? Yomi looked down at her hands as she a little bit weak, realizing that she was still in her fathers presences...

"Ah!" Yomi said breaking the atmosphere, "They said the first kill is always the hardest, but I found it pretty easy!"

Her father watched her put up a front but he couldn't understand why. Was she truly struck by the fact that she killed a person or was it because in reality it brought back something it shouldn't? This made Yorinbu want to question the girl further, but he thought about it and resigned...

Finding his daughter outside of the village almost dead mumbling a girls name was something that could tramatize a father...

"....Yomi..." Yorinbu said, "You passed the test and now there should be any objections from the elders to let you lead."

Yomi smiled as she bowed quickly in front of her father, "Thank you!" she smiled as she lifted back up, a warm radiate smile across the young girl face made Yorinbu almost forget that she slaughtered a whole village of thugs...

This girl that was smiling eye to eyes, as bandages covered up her wounds and the swollen black eye that she had. It was surpising to all that saw her that morning, that she could still smile after something so scary like that.

"I won't let you down father!" she said as her eyes got watery, but she fought them back and only smiled at her father

Yorinbu forced a smile as he could feel a dark aura almost strangle his future...

"I am looking for the day you overtake me Yomi." he said causing Yomi to act a little nervous about overtaking her father...

It was days like these Yorinbu would always remember...

And it was days like these he would question the future...


----------



## Bringer (Jan 26, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi was overtaken by fair. Ketsueki!! This maniac is here. Why!! Why is he here. Tenshi began shaking a bit. She gulped. Fugetsu was provoking him. Tenshi knew exactly why. To protect her. She always has to be protected or spared. Always. Tenshi never liked violence...but just once she would like to save the day......to make her father proud. She then stopped shaking and just watched. She was so lost in thought she did not notice Ketsueki run at her.


His version of that saying was much different. He is basically torturing the tiger. But Tenshi could not let that distract her. Ketsueki began to attack!!! But suddenly he started eating the dirt filled with ants. Tenshi almost puked. This kid.....is strange. A bit to strange. She was not sure if there was a bigger psychopath then him. Tenshi began focusing on the boy. She was ready.

Ketsueki finally went for an attack at Fugetsu. Time slowed down. Tenshi byakugan activated. She focused chakara in her feet and used body flicker technique. She was in front of Fugetsu. Fugetsu backed away as he was startle by this. 

"Tenshi no are you crazy!!!"

"Just being selfish."

Tenshi said with a smile. She pulled out her her steel fans. When closed they looked exactly like daggers. She then blocked his kunai.

"You will have to try better then that blood boy!!!"


----------



## Olivia (Jan 26, 2012)

*[???]

*With a large sigh the man had looked at the crowd in front of him.  It had been all very disappointing, that a group of these leaders still  acted so human like. Didn't they understand that the essence of the  world had been at hand? Didn't they care at all what would happen to  this planet for others to live on? Well regardless, it seems they would  have to take matters into their own hands.

 "Very well, since it seems you lowly humans  have no will to stop this violence at once then we will have no choice.  The land you stand on will not survive if this violence continues to  break out, but surly you all are thinking about yourselves instead of  the future generations, ya know. I have already given you a warning, but  it seems that didn't suffice. Regardless I shall make due on my promise  and we will devour out every single one of you until no human exists,  ya know."

The man started to rise into the air, and in fact, it had seemed  as if he was getting smaller and smaller the higher he rose. Ironically,  the smaller he got the louder his voice became, as it echoed through  the sky:

 "Our leader will be greatly disappointed in all  of you. Granted I don't even know how he even looks or acts like but I  can feel his immense chakra, even from all the way here, ya know. You  shall all rot and die, and all you can do is sit and wait for it! No  need to try and prepare, you're all doomed anyways, ya know."

After this statement he completely left all visibility, leaving the clan leaders to themselves.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 26, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Medic With a Mouth_​
?Yea?faggy I find that chuckle worthy considering the flamboyant clothing your wearing.?

_Zoom Zoom Zoom_

The Clown prince had to give it to the girl as she retorted in kind to his crude humor with quite the zinger himself. It wasn?t often he got witty repartee back from well anyone, the closest was perhaps Mao or Konokoe. Even then conversations usually consisted of threats or some kind of depravity, not that Zero minded it at all. It was just a different kind of experience for our young Clown Prince. The girl in front of him was? no she couldn?t be. Zero shook his head trying to push the thought out of his mind.

This girl didn?t really press him on his injuries as she began the process of treating the wounds, taking his vague answers without prying. Then suddenly she grabbed the back of his head to keep his head in place. Zero couldn?t fight back a shudder, as it felt nice to have something warm touch him. He was so cold from his previous battle with Ice Sprites; he was really going to have to come up with a more insulting nickname for them. Scathing insulting names began to fill his mind as he tried to pick the perfect one, but he was broken out of his semi-trance by the girl?s orders:

?Say ?Ahhhhh? for me dude.?

Zero wasn?t one to keep his promises but considering the fact that she was helping him out and didn?t necessarily have to he decided to refrain from the raunchy joke he would have usually told. Complying he opened his mouth and made a very exaggerated ?Ahhhh? noise. The girl explained that the pill he was about to pop was a ?blood pill? and it would replenish his lost blood. The applications of such a medical wonder was not lost on Zero, it could potentially be the gift that kept on giving if he got his hands on some from her? As the less than honorable thoughts formed in his mind the girl suddenly began to speak:

?So from my current perspective it seems someone beat that ass of yours pretty damn well. Which is weird, you seem like a friendly enough clown. I guess people are kind of stiff now days. I mean ?Why so Serious? you know??

Zero was slightly offended as she just assumed he lost as she moved her hands from his cheek. He looked away from her somewhat disparaged by the notion anyone could beat his ass, but as she continued he turned his head back. His initial thought that came to mind about her came back.

?They were fairies? Real live ice fairies like the ones you read about. Except the thing is they didn?t have wings or wands or whatever. Anyway there were two of them, but I got them real good. If you think I look bad well you should see the other two. Then there was the beast boy I ran into. That?s why I have staples in the back of my head. When you?re a traveling entertainer you run into people who are pretty serial. Pshhh? ZAHAHAZAHAHAHA.? Zero howled with laughter at his own joke, it was funny for more than one reason to him.

?Get it, serious, serial? Pretty good stuff right? Man I?m lucky I?m not an egg because I crack myself up. So medic with a mouth what?s your story? How does a pretty little thang like yourself end up being a doctor when you?re almost my age??


----------



## Bringer (Jan 26, 2012)

Hisanna Reikon

"I wont let you get away!"

Her dragon wings grew bigger as she flew following him. But he got smaller and smaller. Hisanna just stopped. She looked back down at the clan leaders. She sighed. She must have looked like a child to them. She was the youngest one there. And the elders were not around and she was mad. Mad for the first time ever. Heck this was her first time ever leaving out of the clan.

She flew down. She sighed. She then watched for the other clan leaders responses. She glanced at all of them one more time. She made her dragon wings go back in her.

"Forgive me for my outburst. But I must say......what now."

Hageshii Hyuga

The man sighed. The only person who could give answers was gone. And now the country is even more grave danger. He noticed the young reikon clan leader was mad. But she had self control. He sighed once more.

"Look I must return to my clan soon. I have advised a plan. We must all help each other rebuild. Or we wont survive. I have devised a plan. All the injured should go to the Fujibayashi clan. While the Reikon clan earth and water and the Senju clan survivors rebuild there own clan and kingdom. After this they should spread out ad help other clan rebuild with there elements and unique abilities. The Hyuga and Aosuki clan survivors who are capable of fighting shall search for this group with are eyes and there noises. And Erza........you seem mad...........you should cool off a bit. What do you say clan leaders. Will you all help eachother?"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 26, 2012)

Moro said:
			
		

> "What is wrong with you, you are like a different person? do you want to talk about it? It is like you don't want me to be arounnd ay more than i have to be?"



*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue was in the middle of gutting one of the fish when Moro relayed her rather forthright concern, almost causing him to cut himself as well. He looked at her quietly for a moment considering what could possibly be said. The only sounds for a while were the sizzling fish and the boiling rice.

Nue had already resolved that his way forward on this road would be patience, but it had not occurred to him that perhaps Moro had not figured out how she would deal with what had happened. Things had certainly happened. Even though both Nue and Moro were trained killers, they were still humans.

"I am still me..." Nue slowly started. His eyes drifted from Moro to the bandages on his hands and arms which now, thanks to Nue not thinking, would smell of fish for the rest of the day. 

"...but... I'm also not the same as I was three days ago." Nue looked at Moro again, trying to gauge her feelings. "People can't go through what we went through and stay exactly the same... because we are humans, not characters in a manga."

Nue sighed for a moment before averting his gaze to the open window which displayed the scene of the festival activities outside. "Changing a bit isn't a bad thing though. You don't have to be afraid of it." The din of laughter and banter outside was a calming influence on Nue's thoughts as he cast his mind back.

"What happened to you in the cave was scary. I have never seen anything like it. I can't pretend that I understand what happened to back then. I also can't pretend that I'm not worried about what you will do in the future... even to me. That probably doesn't make you feel better and for that I'm sorry, but I really have nothing else right now. I'm just a kid after all."

Nue turned to look at Moro once more, being as sincere as he had ever been in is life. "What I can tell you though is that I decided already that I would see this through to become what it can be. If there is a way for you to overcome this thing that it is in you, then I want to help you find it. Don't lose faith in me... then I won't lose faith in you."

Nue smiled at Moro's wolf as he hoped along with the faithful animal that Moro would be okay in the end.

"Hmm, we should probably get this stuff out there. We don't want to miss the festival. With the way things are, who knows when we will get to see something like this again."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 26, 2012)

*Ikuto Uchiha*​_Enter: Ikuto Uchiha_​











_~~*~~_

The young bloom from the mistakes from the old. The future creates humans which purpose becomes greater than the ones old generation. A stronger, wiser future where capabilities can be said to become unlimited, where the human boundaries are but a mere memory that once clouded human progression, the old creates the new, the new begins unleashes a larger, yet more capable new, as that one decades and fades into the clutches of history. 

What bequeaths the next generation is the old, if there existed a source of power beyond that that what we already know, or believe, it is because of their knowledge that we could inherit the capabilities to move on forward with our struggles. Our daily monumental tower of pain and misery, and what we create in the long run will hunt us down; balance us in the weight of good and evil, rewarded with either glory or pain. 

This is what some call Karma.

Do I believe in Karma? 

No.

Do I believe in Luck? 

No.

Do I believe in fate?

No.

Do I believe in destiny?

No.

I believe only in humanity’s mistakes and abilities. Inept as they could be, fragile as they may seem, as simple as acquiring a type of item through ‘luck’, it is all but a human decision behind these sentiment that we call luck. 

Where in good can counter evil, where in evil will never triumph. The story book of time tells that good prevail only in that which is pure, graceful, and beyond our human comprehension.   Where in God decides who is good and who is bad, this is what humanity should hold in their hearts, leaving human lives, human judgment in the hands of God. Yet, we deny this truth and cloud ourselves in a shadow, hide from the truth and cast aside.

Because humanity believes that they should rule. That they are the species that dominate this world, this Earth, in this world was I raised, under the care of a man and a woman that dictated lands, that slew million for the sole purpose to be crowned the king amongst men… I was not born under the blood of a noble, let alone with the blood of a God! 

Titles. Ranks. Positions. Status. Legacies. Honor. Power.

What do these words mean to humanity? What do they hold so dear that makes people strife so much to obtain them? These question cloud my mind like a rainy sky.

My fear increased. The sight of many, slaughtered beneath the heel of my feet, the blood that not only painted the bodies with the color of red, the very sight that I was manipulated by the people that I once called family, where betrayal engulfs the human emotion, creating a fine mix of disastrous emotions. 

Battle And Blood.

This are the things I was trained to seek.

The power I have, is not for the sake of saving, but for the sake of destroying.

I am Uchiha, Ikuto. 

Missing-nin. 

What I strife and what I desire, these are only but a small thread in the goal of my actual desire.

To bring my once former clan to it's knees and let them submit to failure. Only their folly can end their reign for power.

And I will be the harbinger of their demise.

_~~*~~_​

"Let them witness fear in the most purest of forms."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 26, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Hard and Long With a Touch of Murder_​
*Kukuku*

The young Clown Prince was without any of his signature attire, no mask, no cowl in the pale moonlight his body glistened with sweat. He was dissatisfied with how close to defeat he had come by the beast boy and ice fairies. It was inexcusable as far as he was concerned, but it served as a learning experience for Zero, as motivation for him. He was dedicated to becoming even more powerful than he currently was. The one philosophy by which his mad frenzied style of fighting was predicated on was simple, speed kills. Their was no amount of strength sheer speed could not overcome, as such he was working to improve his lateral quickness and as a byproduct his agility.

Zero was had set up a square and within the square he ran round and round, making sharp and crisp running cuts. The purpose was to improve his footwork and to learn how to make cuts in motion without decelerating; he could feel the difference from the adjustment in simple footwork. Not only that but he was building leg strength all at the same time as he tethered sizable boulders to his calves. He needed more leg strength in order to improve the cuts he would take as runner, but he wasn't restricting himself to lateral movement either. 

His second workstation consisted of flat rings that he would step to from side to side at a maddening speed. The clown was determined to bring himself to a new level of speed, to break beyond just being a blur, no his aim was to acquire a speed vastly beyond that. Unbeknownst to Zero was the actual ingenuity of his unique workouts, all of them were adding to creating better form thus more explosive momentum. For a person with a wacky disposition he was becoming quite the workaholic, having been at these workouts for hours now. 

*Kukuku
*
?Shut your trap! I?ll go as hard and as long as I want.? Zero?s demeanor was completely different from usual, failing to laugh at the innuendo veiled in his words as he stopped running, moving onto the next part of his training. With the boulders still weighing him down he proceeded to plant his hands into the ground and bring his legs upward. The lactic acids were setting in from his previous exercise but Zero did not care as he struggled to bring his legs up to balance his handstand. He was making one of the biggest mistakes of working out, he was pushing himself way too hard but he was an extremist at heart anyway. Zero began to bend his arms making his body dip down, and then he pushed himself up creating tension from his biceps to his forearms. After a certain amount of time running he would continue his superhuman set by doing these handstand pushups. He had only just recovered from his battle injuries and he was already pushing himself.

After about the 200th pushup Zero completely lost his balance, his body finally giving out from the intensity of his training regimen. As this happened something extraordinarily serendipitous occurred, a piece of paper floating in the wind stuck itself to Zero?s sweaty face. He looked at it and a devilish smile crossed his lips.

?Looks like the circus is in town and I wasn?t invited to perform? I think it?s only fair that the Clown Prince with a Mouth crashes the party and shows them how it?s really done. ZAHAHAHAZAHAZAHAHA.? Zero got up and began gathering his things, he had a murderous performance to put on tonight.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 26, 2012)

*Aoi mission part 4*

She made it out of the water with the bowl to the edge of the fountain and began gasping for air. 'Wow, I never had to compete like this. I'm just not used to this kind of stuff.' At that time she saw a flash behind and she turned to see a giant black shadow travel across the water. 'I gotta get out of here!' She stood up off the edge of the fountain and jumped down that was when the fountain began to glow like gold. "Glad you made it outta there before it got real bad there." "What do you mean?" "Look behind ya Missy." Aoi turned to see monsters emerge from the waters of the fountain. A giant cat fish battled a octopus. "That is the will of the dark men who wish for power. Now had me that fish before they figure out you made it out with one unwished." She turned to see one actually make it out with a fish and handed it to the large man. "Good, I knew I could rely on you. Now I can finally wish for the woman of my dreams!" The ninja handed him the round gold fish. "I wish for the woman of my dreams!" In a bright flash the fish was replaced by a beautiful woman. The woman first saw him and then looked around to see the ninja behind her and walked up to him. He stood up and she removed his mask revealing his face. "Where are you going sweet heart?" She then began making out with the ninja. "What are you doing!!! Stop that now, you love me!" At that point all of the villagers began to laugh. "He wished for the woman of his dreams and because of his dark heart it twisted his wish. She believed him to be a great and noble man. The only noble one was that man right there. Instead of wishing for something for himself he did his job. Now." Maraz turned his attention to her, "hand me the fish." The fat man turned his head and saw it through the glass bowl. "Give me that fish right now! I was tricked! He used my wish!" He stood up and began to teeter over to them. Maraz grabbed the fish and closed his eyes. A bright flash emitted from the fish. "No!" The fat man fell to his knees out of hope.

After the entire wishing fiasco the fountain was cracked and the water itself was murky when it began to twinkle. The monsters killed each other evil men left with mangled wishes. "Here is your money miss." Maraz handed her the payment. "Now don't be a stranger." Aoi nodded and was a bit curious, "what about the fountain and the fishes?" She looked up for an answer. "The fish will return in five years along as we do our ritual and for the fountain." He turned his head towards the fountain and she did the same. "We'll cleanse it like always." The town people held hands once again and the fountain began to twinkle more and more until it was enveloped by light. The pillar shot into the sky and then twinkling light showered down from the sky. The fountain was gone and Aoi turned around leaving the town with a magical exit and turned around one last time to wave good bye to Maraz. "See you later Maraz!" 

*Hotaru Mission Part 4*

Hotaru looked ahead and saw a three guys run up the stairs he then turned to see one still standing there. "Wimps! I'll take this guy out by myself!" Hotaru ran up and threw a kunai at the guy's leg. "Ahh!" He fell down to a knee and placed his hands over the wound not pulling it out while Hotaru picked up his club and smashed the side of this guy's head with it knocking him out cold. 'Time to go up a flight.' Hotaru ran up the stairs to see the three guys sitting down. *"Man that was scary."* "At least we got out of that haze." One looked over at Hotaru at the stair well staring back. *"Holy smokes! He's up here!"* Hotaru made a single sign which activated the mysterious peacock method. "Let's take him out together!" "Yeah!" Two of them ran at Hotaru when he did a few more signs. "Beast!" A dog like creature sprouted from his back. It was the size of a wolf and it charged at both of the gangsters. "Lets kill it!" That guy swung to early and Hotaru made the beast dodge his attack by going underneath the swing and tackled the guy to the ground. He then made it charge at the other slashing at him forcing him to jump back. "Alright man I give up." He raised his hands and dropped the club to the ground. *"I have to tell the boss!"* He began to run for the stairs. Hotaru found some rope right next to him. "If you don't want to get hurt anymore turn around right now." "Oh please don't kill us man. We were just having some fun." "Just turn around." He hesitated but turned around. Hotaru walked over to the guy on the ground who was out of breath and dragged him over the other guy. Hotaru proceeded to tie both of them up by their wrists.


----------



## River Song (Jan 26, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon LT* 
_Murder and Mayhem_

She stood, smiling at the sight, her three sets of arms folded over his chest, leaning so that all her wait was on her right leg before switching it to the other. Before her was a marvellous sight, there was a woman, stuck to a tree, while two children were hanging upside down from the branches, a single silvery thread holding each one up.

Both of the children were crying, one was a little girl no older than 6 and the other was a pre-teen boy, he looked about eleven. ?You know, if you don?t stop all that pathetic wailing I?ll start breaking bones.? She said off handily, the boy stopped crying almost immediately, bar a small sniff, the girl however only wailed louder. 

Hikari cocked her head to the side looking at the girl before suddenly snapping her leg forward. Her foot collided with the little girls causing her to swing like a metronome. She gave out a cry of pain but stopped once Hikari raised her leg again.

?Now what have we learned today? she said leaning down to look at the little girl ?That?s right toshut the hell up because I run this show.? She said, before straightening back up

She pointed to the woman ?These are both your children right?? she asked in a patronising voice. The woman nodded Franticly. Smiling Hikari reached down and wripped the glomp of webbing from her mouth. ?Okay, choose which one to save.? She said sweetly

The woman let out a gasp as she was ungagged but she then yelled at her ?You can?t do this you...you monster!? she screamed ?Oh but I can and I am.? She said sweetly, raising her hand. The woman was flinched away from the raised hand ?Please we were only going to the circus.?

Hikari dropped her hands, a smirk covering her face. ?A circus eh.? She said before turning on her heel ?I?ll be back to finish this later, or not depending how I feel have fun starving.? She said in a sugary tone before she leaped into the trees.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 26, 2012)

*Ikuto Uchiha*
_Twisted Fate_



The earth beneath his heel shook as if the planet itself was brought to shiver and tremble at the presence of a being that reflected evil before it's sights, a shino whose hair swayed along with the rhythmic patterns of the blow of wind, eyes that not only gleamed the bright color of blood red, eyes that not only forced any who saw to quiver like a child before a strange man, like a mouse before it's predator. A dark-empty stare that brought the men before the young, katana wielding shinobi to break in a cold sweat. The total of men before him were about five, all wielding katana's much like this young shinobi held between his fingers.

The stance the young man gave out was one that radiated a strange amount of negative aura, the stance consisted of the young man standing side ways with the blade pointed forwards towards the enemy positioned the same level as his chest, his knees were slightly bent, the hand that didn't held the hilt was atop of the of the tip blade all five fingers spread. The eyes gleamed along the shine of the full moon.  

"I won't say it again. Move before I make you move."


The emanating sense of death arose from his very being, suspecting that they would flee the young man stood firm on his feet with the same unwavering eyes that brought upon the cold chill of death. The man before him, weak in the knees still stood firm, as the young man spitted the words.

"You're call."

With an ounce of through the man before him, the one that would most obviously seemed like the leader had led out a rather annoying scream before rushing off and heading towards the location that the young man headed. Not amused in the slightest, the young man eyes were brought to a slight close, before he awaited the man to swing his rather predictable move with his blade.

The Uchiha, without a moments notice had swung the blade downwards vertically, scornfully creating a parry between the two, Ikuto swung his blade not only once through the man's chest. He looked at his dead at the eyes before he gripped his hand tighter, and tighter before.

*-slash-slash-slash-slash-slash-slash---- slash*


Twirling the blade between his fingers, slightly lifting his arm as he did so, he firmly held the blade and swung it once more with finesse as the blood that had been placed in it's blade swiftly removed itself due to the speed used in it's wake, before twirling it around a few times and placing it once again in the hostler ever so gently. 

"I warned you."

Within second blood poured out of the man like a fountain. Ikuto's eyes followed the man as he slowly landed upon the ground. His eyes no sooner met with the men before him who had frozen at the sight of such magnificent slaughter. Ikuto's, eyes that most definitely did not show a sign of remorse or pity before the man before him, had been staring at the man with eyes that pierced like knives. He walked beyond the walking among the dark road.

"This is what I am. A human- a tool who's only purpose is to destroy. Ironic, what the Uchiha made will ultimately lead them to their demise. I am the only one who can achieve this goal. I am no Judge. Just the Uchiha's executioner." 

​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 26, 2012)

*Hotaru Mission part five*

Hotaru left both of them in the middle of the floor tied up together while he went up the stairs. While he was doing this he could here them struggle through the ropes, "that bastard." He then saw the entrance to the top floor and once he made it through he saw a large man sitting down on a decorated throne made out of a bed and head boards covered in curtains. *"Boss there he is! I'm not lying! This guy is,"* "SHUT IT WEAKLING!" Hotaru began to hear a rustle of coins falling onto each other. In the dim light he could make out that the statue was in the corner and the giant had the money in a bowl in front of him. "Give back the statue and the money now and I won't rough you up some." "Hah! That's cute that you think you have a chance against me." Hotaru began to run at him and made his beast charge ahead of him.* "Boss!"* The guy grabbed his Jackie and threw him at Hotaru knocking both on to the ground.* "Boss?"* The gangster was knocked out while Hotaru took the brunt of the force and shoved the body off him. He could tell he was hurt pretty bad and couldn't move to well. 'I need to get some chakra back.' Hotaru reached into his ninja pouch and pulled out a chakra pill and ate it. "Take this!" Hotaru proceeded to throw kunai at the giant who tanked them all. "Your cute little toys won't hurt me kid." Hotaru then created another beast with a couple of hand signs. "Take this." Both beasts charged for the giant, the boss grabbed one a crushed it with his hand while the other scratched at him. "Is this all a ninja really has? Pitiful!" He swated the other which canceled the move out and began to run at Hotaru. "Chakra rope!" He reached out his hand and rope shot out from his hand that wrapped around the boss' legs which caused him to trip. He hit the ground with a loud thud, "you think a fall will hurt me?" At that point both could hear creaks of the floor giving way underneath the boss. "Oh no." Hotaru watched as the floor crumbled and he fell through. Hotaru looked over and saw him knocked out.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 26, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

As Ryu finished his lunch he picked up the incubator and sighed. How else would he find someone. He was specifically told to go spread the existence of  Reikon clan. As only a few clans know of are existence. Maybe Ryu could also become stronger....and maybe get some respect for his clan. He may be a prince and have servants that do what ever he says but people dont respect his strength or him.

Ryu sighed. He did not even know where he was going any more. He has never really met anyone outside the clan except that creepy clown slut and a interesting bunch of three. He was not a people person. As he walked he seen something from far away.

"So the Ranen clan kingdom is in ruin to.....oh well I have to complete my assignment." 

Ryu said as he continued to walk. He felt like he and his clan were the only one alive. As he did not even see a soul while searching besides wild animals and corpses. He then began to wonder who caused the meteors.

Ryu began getting bored walking. He then sighed. He then released his summoning technique making the egg vanish. He put the incubator back in his giant ninja bag. He then looked straight at the sky. He had an idea. Why find someone when they could come to him. He then used his dragon shout technique.

"AHHHRAHHH!!!!"

A strong burst of his voice went straight to the sky. The shout was powerful. It put pressure on Ryu going downwards do to its strength. It echoed through the area. It hit a cloud making a small hole in the cloud. He then sighed and wondered if anyone heard that?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 26, 2012)

*Moro uchiha*

Moro's wolf was thinking, I hope you save me from being turn into a meal Nue. Atleast this was a chance to steal a fish, atleast Moro was destracted as she was thinking over what Nue said about having faith in him and to never give up.

_"Maybe it will have to take it by day by day, because we never know what it is going to happen. You never going to happen tonight while everyone sleeps in their warm beds. Great friends lean on each other even though tough times happen to each other, I still have to figuer out what happen to me in that cave, my friends are not giving up on me. Their is no way i am giving up myself, even though I doubt myself. He is right, I have to control myself, from that cursed by my life that i can't contro; intil i cheat faith to it's breaking point."_

"You seemed like a child, but has wisdom and commen sence of adult. Let's get this food out before they start complaining about their rumbling stomaches." 

She picked up the platter of food and went outside to put it on the table as the music picked up the beat. The silver wolf looked at Nue. Sometimes she is like this, just give her some time to get adjusted. She does npt know how to reacted to someone who is closed to her to almost losing his life. He walked walked ot of the kitchen to catch up to Moro. To the wolf this was amazing as everyone had different animals with them Atleast the festival lighten up some of the tension inside of her body, as she wanted to join in instead of being alone asshe felt there was a sheild up infront of her away from the festival.

She got a plate as her stomache growled as someone placed a string of beads with flowers around it as the people wanted her to be included in the festival to be not left out or to be sad about anything. She ate a little of her food as everyone gather around the fire as the head person of the tribe put some powered into the fire and make it exploeded as a animal creater pop up from the smoke. The people was amazed, as Moro was in awe of the smoke signals as it got her thinking about a few things in life.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 26, 2012)

*The Gentleman*

He sat patiently outside the Ranen kingdom, not only a few weeks ago he was imprisoned here and now, now the place was in shambles as people tried to rebuild, it was a mess. However at the same time he couldn't help, for he was told to evict the premises at once and not to return unless invited back in by The Prince or another member of the clan. That being said he would have been more then happy to help construct a home, or share a meal with this discouraged and distressed civilians.

"AHHHRAHHH!!!!"

It was loud. Very loud. A noise that surpassed that of a scream and made it into borderline sonic boom status. It a noise that could pierce the heavens and bury hell's, it was a noise intended to attract attention.

And that it did, for as soon as he heard it the Gentleman began looking for it's source for reasons even unknown to him. Was it because he wanted to help them and took this as a sign of distress? Possibly. Was it because he wanted to see what exactly it was that generated such a noise? Also possible, however these thoughts where quickly dismissed as he got closer to the noise, his mind now on a one track thought of _"Where is it?"_

Before long he uncovered the source of the beacon, a boy, a mere boy. Black haired and black robes covered his body. His face with a look of both seemingly boredom and wonder.

"Sir?" The Gentleman began approaching the boy causally, his feet moving in their signature strides of elegance and his hands in his suit pockets. "Sir that was... Loud." He had to be blunt about it, there was no other way to put it really, that and not knowing the intentions behind the jutsu, if it even was a jutsu, didn't help at all.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 26, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

Ryu was sure someone would come. And he was exactly right. He then sighed and faced the boy who said sir. He faced him with his expressionless face. His eyes meeting his. It appeared he came from the ranen clan. 


Though he did not look like a Ranen. Perhaps a guest? A foolish kingdom indeed. Letting outsiders walk in there kingdom. Though its there kingdom.

"Hello....this is very simple..im not in danger im here are a mission to go and spread the word of the existence of the Reikon clan.The only clans that kno of are existence are royalty clans,Hyuga,and Senju. That is all. Do to.....the destruction of the country we need to spread are existence around so all clans will be aware of us. As we will help them and maybe they could help us. That is all." 

Ryu explained in his same monotone voice. He sighed. There is no way just him alone could go and spread the word about his clan. Finally he gave up. He had been outside the clan. How long has it been since that happen without a guard up his ass? Ryu decided to ignore orders from his sister for once...and have some fun. 



I mean he was pretty sure his sister was on her way to find the clan leaders. He then slightly smirked. So slightly that it would be hard to notice.

"Forget what I said. Im bored....would you like to do a sparring match? Or perhaps a mission?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 26, 2012)

*Hotaru Mission part six*

Hotaru raised his hand to cover up his pain while he used his other arm to stand up. "Now how am I going to get that statue out of here?" He walked around the hole in the floor and made it to the bowl full of money. "Well I should get this money out of here first. Maybe Gomo might know something about moving that statue." Hotaru picked up the bowl and took off his shirt. He began to poor the money onto his shirt and tied it off. "People sure are generous." He then through it over his shoulder and made his way back to the village.

"I have found your statue Gomo." Gomo turned around to see a shirtless ninja pulling the shirt full of money off his shoulder. "Here is your money." He dropped it on the ground and it untied making some of it fall out. "Where's the statue at?" "That is what I came over here to talk to you about. There is no way I can lift that thing up by myself let alone fighting all those gangsters. Argh." A sharp pain went through his ribs. "You shouldn't be worrying about a little statue like that." "Huh?" Hotaru turned around to see the boss standing across the door way outside.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 26, 2012)

*The Gentleman*

He stood there looking at the seemingly... Expressionless boy. He had no motives behind his voice or his movements, only preaching as that of a bored and tired servant, that is until he came up with his own motives.

"Forget what I said. Im bored....would you like to do a sparring match? Or perhaps a mission?"

The Gentlemen put on a smile and looked the boy up and down, it had been a long time since he last sparred, with the last person he seriously fought being The Prince. Changing his smile to a smirk he pulled his right hand out of his pocket and reached for the gloves that where tied to his belt. Then all at once he threw his hands out in front of him and slid the gloves on, putting his hands into a defensive guarding stance and assessing the boy before him.

"A spar? I will comply, however I have no attentions of us maiming each other, I would prefer not to go back to the hospital."  

He then began walking, circling the boy, and as always he did this in the most elegant way possible, with his feet striding and swooping up and down the ground. His hands ready to block whatever this boy threw at him and then parry it. 

"That being said I can't exactly control my punches with these gloves on" He smiled and continued to walk around the boy.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 26, 2012)

*Hotaru Mission Part 7*

"Hand over that money and I might consider leaving you still breathing you brat." People began to stare at the giant and some began to whisper. Hotaru fell to his knee and Gomo ran up behind him standing in the boss' way. "No. You are not going to hurt this kid. I won't let you." Another person walked up with a pitchfork, "neither will I. This is my favorite restaurant and I won't let you soil it." At that time more and more people began to walk up with farming weapons. "You fools think you can muscle me out?" You could see that he was getting nervous. He knew that if they attacked, even he wouldn't be able to survive being sliced and diced. "Leave here and never come back. If we even get a hint that you are around we'll stomp you out." The boss began to back up and eventually left the area. "We'll help you Gomo." "Thank you all. When we get back all of you are going to eat for free." Hotaru walked beside them up to the abandoned building with some rope. "This old place needs to be torn down!" All of them began to lower the statue more and more together with the help of Hotaru out of the window. After that four people got two logs and tipped the statue on it and lifted up up together. "Thank you Hotaru. You brought our symbol back let alone bring a community together. Here is your reward, we can handle it from here on out."  Hotaru looked past Gomo and back at him and nodded, "sure."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 26, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

Ryu hearing the boy agree made Ryu smirk a bit bigger making it kinda noticeable. Ryu glanced and the boy began circling around him. Did he really think that would give him the advantage? Ryu then preformed the partial dragon transformation technique. Dragon wings grew from his body,and he began flying in the air. He was high above the boy.

"I will show you why I am prince." 

The stated still expressionless. He first wanted to be prepared so he started using his enhancement techniques. He then began using his minor dragon transformation. This would make his bone structure change a bit. Give him dragon teeth. Dragon claws. And make him stronger faster and more durable and give him more stamina. He then used one more technique. His dragon scale technique.

Ryu grew a thick and hard armor of dragon scales. This would be a strong defense as he put a decent amount of chakara into it. The more chakara put the more hard and thick and durable the scales are. Ryu was covered all over with the scales. He then pushed up his partial dragon transformation by growing dragon spikes on the top of his wings. and two beside his head like all dragon had. He then grew a tail which had some spikes on it. His nails grew longer. But this did take alot chakara and a small amount of time.

"Sorry to keep you waiting....your move....well thats if you can get me while I am in the air?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 26, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*

He watched and witnessed as he suddenly grew wings and then let off a barrage of passive jutsu in the air, and then even had a slight chuckle upon finding out his nickname was, or he was, "The Prince". Mystified The Gentlemen began calculating weak points and assessing Ryu's body, the scales would surely prove to block and reduce his punches, although the shock should still probably exist if enough connected. That being said those spikes would have to make him be cautious, one missed punch and he may never have a usable hand again.

"Sorry to keep you waiting....your move....well thats if you can get me while I am in the air?"

The Gentlemen continued to circle and watch Ryu, although the pace at which he circled him began picking up drastically, he did nothing else though to change his movements, he just made sure to keep moving in a circle around the flying creature.

"But, alas, we have forgotten to introduce ourselves no? You can call me The Gentlemen, and as for you I shall refer to you as 'The Prince' unless you wish for another name? Also, I would bow, save I need to keep this pace up." With a slight smile he continued his circular motion, going faster and faster with his fists in guarding position and always making sure one foot was on the ground.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 26, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

Ryu noticed the boy kept on spinning in circles. Looks like Ryu would have to make the first hit. But before that he noticed he would have been rude not to introduce him self. He then sighed.

"I am Ryu Reikon prince of the Reikon clan."

Ryu then thought. He should save using any more chakara as a last resort. So that means Ryu would have to engage in combat. Ryu thought so be it. Ryu hands and feet turned to a mixture of human hands and feet to dragon hands and feet. Kinda like a hybird. All Ryu knew is he had a giant advantage in close to close.


Ryu swooped straight down. Flying straight forward the boy circling. But at the last second he stopped in mid air standing face to face with the boy. He slowly flew forward and he was trying to kick him using kicks with his dragon/human hybird feet. He then threw in a unpredictable combo. While slowly flying forward charging with kicks he threw in a swipe of one of his hands. He then used the spiked side of his wings and had his wing go for a hit. Then a for more kicks. And then a tail slap.

"You cant react to all of them."


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 26, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*

The boy morphed again, this time changing his hands and feet to that of a hybrid of man and beast. Without even taking the time to think The Gentlemen began moving one of his fists back and below his waist, then picking up his speed he circled faster as the boy flew in.

Suddenly he stopped and began to move in for a kick, then at the last second a swipe of the hand, slap of the wing, another kick and lastly sent his tail flying toward him. He was attempting to fight The Gentlemen in close combat? This is where he was right at home.

"You cant react to all of them."

With a small snicker The Gentlemen responded

"I don't need too, Multi-Connecting Fist and Leg!" 

The Gentlemen braced himself, for as soon as he spoke the first kick collided right into his chest, knocking him back and leaving a slight mark where the talons collided in his chest. Then as barrage of attacks came closer he reacted. As the talon came closer he punched with his left hand, colliding the blows and making them both null. Then as the wing and his other foot came closer The Gentlemen reacted to that too, throwing his right leg out to kick right back at the foot, and using his knee in an attempt to strike the approaching wing, if he where to succeed he would follow by dropping his foot right on the tail that would be coming to swipe his legs from beneath him and hopefully crushing it under his shoes.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 26, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

Ryu was surprised. Although this was his third real fight ever no one should be able to counter all of this. They began colliding with hits. There strike were even although Ryu was able to land the first kick. Finally he was trying to counter Ryu wing with his knee. Which was foolish since the wings had spikes from the top of them.

"Fool you basically put your knee right into this."

The spike and the knee collided. The outcome was no surprise and quite simple. As Ryu used his tail attack something with a lot of force hit his dragon tail It was his sparring partner shoes. This made Ryu grunt a bit and sigh. 

The way it was on his tail there was no way out. Ryu then stared him into the eye. If the boy just moved his feet just a bit the tail would wrap around his feet and toss him. But thats only if he moves a bit. So Ryu thought and had an idea.

"I would back up if I were you."

Ryu began flapping his wings at full speed. The gust of wind should have been able to make the gentleman stagger back allowing Ryu tail wrap around his feet tossing him. Ryu had to insure this. And he knew exactly how.

"Now step off."

Ryu said a bit annoyed. Ryu had stopped flapping his wings at full speed and instead used a different approach. He used his wings to go for many harsh slaps. There would be no way to dodge this unless he stepped off of his tail.

Ryu knew fool well that the gentleman would have stepped off or if not be beaten. Ryu then used his man/dragon hands to slash the gentleman in a uppercut fashion. As Ryu attack was rising he came to realization.

"I think im going on a bit ruff?"


Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi was told to go home by her mother. It would have seemed that the Hyuga clan was fine by now and her mother would direct them home to go and rebuild. This was depressing to Tenshi. Many people had died.

The wind was blowing in Tenshi hair. She had to get stronger. She pulled out her steel fans that was closed. Its funny when they are closed they look and act just like daggers she did not know the difference. Tenshi did get some weapons on her way.

This would help her in her taijusu. Maybe it would have helped her fight Gackt. She giggled. She wonder what happened to him. He did let her live. Tenshi shrugged and continued walking. She then had a thought. Why not train?

Tenshi focused chakara in her dagger like fans. She began jumping and cutting branches of trees and preforming many tricks. The technique she used to control her weapon was fool of trickery. Tenshi never liked trickery but she is a shinobi and what ever helps her live.

Tenshi then walked to the top of the tree and looked to the sky. For some reason she actually wanted to fight despite Tenshi non violent nature. She then sighed. Hopefully Fugetsu was not rubbing off on her. Or maybe her experience with Moro made her believe that sometimes violence is the answer? Tensh quickly shook her head. Its not. Nothing wrong with a sparring match.

Tenshi quickly activated her byakugan. She was searching for someone she could spar with.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 26, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was breathing hard, as the large campsite was burn into flames. Her wolves was watching her back as she went crazy again. Atleast they know you was a crazy freedom fighter. Most of the freedom fighter could be crazy or kuku. They were thinking when to stop her, but to them it was training to control to being sane to her inner self. Moro did not cared that her wolves were watching and what they were thinking at the moment. She trudge on with out the sword of hell in her hands as she did not cared to smell the burnt skin of human flesh. She sheath her sword that was around her waist as she listen for something to catch her attention.

Her wolves followed her to where she was going as Moro only heard the squeaking gate as she touch the gothic gate she had a clue where she was as she disactivate her sharingan. She pulled the gate open and pulled the gate closed as it would not squeak anymore. She kept walking intill she walked into something and it was a cemetery. Moro set on one of the head stones as she know the ghost nor the dead would bother her that much. In the cemetery, she only heard chillng laughter.

_"Haaa, why are you trying to tame me, you never will."_

_"I know you be usefull if we work together and have some control over you."_

_"This is another way to just kill yourself, got killed the people that is around you."_

_"Shut up you were only created to be a cursed of one of the uchiha traits."_ 

"SHUT UP BISHI, I DON'T OWN YOU ANYTHING!!!

She put her hand through her hair and presed two fingers to her forhead. As she started to meditated as her wolves howled through the cemetery to make it more scary.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 26, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*

His knee bleeding The Gentlemen gritted his teeth, he had made a somewhat foolish move, forgetting about the spike. Although not all was lost, for his foot remained planted on his opponents tail, and right away he could tell he had locked him in place. Quickly The Gentlemen brought his gloves before his face in a guarding position and planted his other foot on the ground, then at that moment his foe began flapping his wings.

The gust would have sent The Gentlemen flying had he not thrown his hands up in front of his face and planted his foot, although it still did spook him a little, causing him to drop his hands.

"Now step off."

The Gentlemen had been correct, he did indeed have the Dragon boy trapped and locked into place and had no doubt that he would now attempt to throw him off anyway possible and sure enough, his wings came flying toward The Gentlemen's face, causing him to step off and duck down and to the left to also avoid the claw coming straight or his face as well.

"I think im going on a bit ruff?"

The Gentlemen grinned an invisible grin while facing the ground, and using his opponents sudden change of pace he turned around to attempt to deliver another barrage of Multi-Fist and Leg hits. First an uppercut that would both slam into his chin upon impact, then he would suddenly drop it down, using his elbow to hit whatever was below it. Being either the stomach if his first hit did  indeed connect, or an attempt at his shoulder if it missed and went above his head. 

After that he would send a quick jab with his right fist to the stomach and follow up with suddenly and unexpected collapse to the floor, for what seemed like no reason at all.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 26, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery*​
Whatever had he marched into, it wasn't good. His wounds managed to heal themselves throughout the long progression of time that had passed after the battle against that wretched disastrous clown. Ryoji eyes were brought to a close after the short thought dwindled within his thoughts. Whatever purpose did Mao had with him, was beyond comprehension, beyond his limited knowledge to understand this situation. Ryoji's body meet exhaustion the more he thought this over. Enough to bring him to lay his back on the first wooden object in it's wake. 

Sliding his back slowly through the wood until he bottom met the earth. He gently released a slight sigh of breath releasing whatever stress had build in his head. The sensation of pure and utter discomfort was present, yet he decides to ignore it and play the idiot. Not focusing on his worthlessness or powerlessness, he closed his eyes in attempts to fall asleep. 

Though the gentle and soothing sounds of nature resounded throughout the wild forest of precious flora and fauna, it was still not enough to relax his unwavering emotions that evoked at the thought of his that creeps face. Not only did he had Mao, Kokonoe to deal with, he also had a bone to pick with whatever that thing he fought was. Something that eyes managed to create a negative version of their jutsu....

"What is he...?"

These were the only words his mouth could muster. He head pulled back as he started to witness the clear blue, beautiful sky, now his sense blurred into a small cloud within his consciousness called peace. As he witness the clouds drift ever so gently to the rhythmic tones of the wind. He finally managed to find peace among distress.

A sigh broke out. Within seconds the silhouette that took human form had emerge within his vision. This shadowy looming figure had landed only inches away from his current destination, however obscuring slightly his grand view of the sky he noticed that these figure was that of a young human female. His eyes dull as they were analyzed the female, white hair like the clear snows of his lands, eyes as clear as the crystal waters of the lands. He could not make out what this human was, her eyes were different, stranger than whatever he had seen before. However, his voice raised, a slight echo emerge as he said

"Looking for something?"  

-----------------------

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*​
Coursing through the forest, hand placed ever so smoothly within the pockets of his pants, did the young Uchiha had stumble upon a sight that his eyes had witnessed so many times before. The flames of death loomed throughout the lands as it seemed that a heated battle had occur at the site that this young flame wielding Uchiha had stumbled upon. His eyes dull and uncaring looked down at numerous number of dead humans that laid of the blood stained earth. A sad sight indeed, but there was little that could be done. A proper burial should be conducted however, the flames were quickly disposing of whatever traits of flesh and bone laid before this young man. 

His heart ached considerably at the sight of carnage and so, he could not stand the sight of such wretched view, the emotions that evoked were enough to send a slight jolt of grief through his otherwise powerful system. He  keeled and held his hand together as he recited so words from his mouth.

"Please Lord, Forgive their sin and allow them to find peace in eternity. May you rest in ever lasting peace."

Ryoji stood from the earth after he bowed to the dead and moved forwards, even though he was born to be a harbinger of death, he did not have a heart made of stone. He felt the pain, even though not dealt to him directly. This kindness was what slight deferred him from the rest of the shinobi before him. Yet, his anger towards the Uchiha was immense, this was his only weakness.

The sounding howl of wolves cough his attention. His feet walked towards the location as a young female shinobi stood in the distance, alone in a eerie graveyard... this sight was enough to bring a chill up his spin, however with the slight amount of strength he could build he walked towards the young woman as he said...

"Are you alright?"


----------



## Bringer (Jan 26, 2012)

Ryu Senju

Ryu attempts to have his tail freed was in vain. He had no choice. He had to resort to flight. Ryu began flapping his wings a began rising towards the air.But he could not completely go up due to his tail. But if he keeps flapping his wings his flight would overpower the gentleman foot.

Ryu then thought about the name? Gentleman? It was a odd one. But Ryu gained focus again. He had to push him down. Do to Ryu going a few feet high in the air the boy first attack missed. But then he attempted to go for his shoulder. Ryu then did it. The dragon shout technique. 

"AHHHRAHHHHH!!!!!!!"

The force of impact facing directly down made the ground make cracking sounds and  should have badly hurt the gentleman. But even if the gentleman was some how able to hold his ground and not be phased by the close ranged sudden attack its force pushed Ryu up. Making his tail overpower any foot holding on it. Ryu went a bit up. Though his tail was not completely damaged as the scales covers every spot on him.

"Ugh...my tail if I did not have my scales that would have hurt a lot."

Ryu said as he was even higher in the air. Ryu attacked first and this is where it got him. Ryu slowly flew down. But then stopped and sighed.

"The floor is yours gentleman.....your move."

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi had seen someone approaching with her Byakugan. She decided to wait on a branch. When the boy finally arrived he was staring at Tenshi. Tenshi wanted to tell him that it was not polite to stair but she did not want to offend him.

"I.....am on my way back...t...to the Hyuga clan.....or w..what left of it......bu..but I decided....t...to train."

Tenshi said as she stuttered. This boy seemed......off. This creeped out Tenshi a bit. Plus she had a habit for stuttering at strangers. But Tenshi was lucky. She was looking for a sparring partner.

She did not want to be sudden and rude and demand a challenge. Tenshi jumped down and landed on some leaves. She slightly dusted her self. She was not in her mission uniform or exploring uniform. She was in her normal home outfit. 

"Hello i...im Tenshi Hyuga. Nice to meet you."

She said as she raised her hand a bit to shake her hand but decided not to as he seemed like the type of person who act friendly with strangers. Tenshi then waited. It was a bit silent. Nothing but the wind. But finally she said it. 

"Th...this may be sudden...b..but may you be my sparring partner for today....I..ki....kinda want to t...train?....I just came ba...back from a cl..clan. I wa...wanna train for a personal reason...s...so....h..how bout it?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 26, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*

"AHHHRAHHHHH!!!!!!!"

The shear amount of force exerted was enough to drop and send The Gentlemen spiraling toward the floor, and there he laid. Slowly Ryu flew down toward the floor and with a sigh he spoke again.

"The floor is yours gentleman.....your move."

With a slight smile The Gentlemen got up, and then suddenly turned and started sprinting away from Ryu, his speed accelerating more and more as he gained more distance. With a quick glance back he kept moving, looking to see if he was following him.

"Going to need to run fast if you want to catch me." 

He would keep running, keep running until he would reach a forest, once there he would keep low to the ground, beneath large bundles of branches to destroy his pursuers flight pattern and get him to the floor where it would be a more even fight. It was perfect. In theory anyway, hopefully it would work, hopefully he could turn this fight around.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 26, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​
She was nervous he could tell. The simple emotions that could be reflected upon her mien not only that her entire self could be easily to decode. His brow just rose as her words seemed forced, as if her will to speak was being cut out by some type of unwanted force in her through, with words cutting between each other, and passes here and there she finally managed to finish her wording. Ryoji was slightly dumbfounded as he could do little to understand the situation he had just found himself on. I guess all he could do was just answer properly, she her always, but her fragile nature confused him, as to what he could, or rather should say. Still sitting under the wonderful shade of this tree he pondered for a second until the only words that he gave out was just a slight:

"Yeah..."

Not something directed at her, as in a system created to fill the awkward atmosphere he had just stumble upon his lips continued to move. 

"Well. I'm Ryoji Ivery.... I guess.. I can..." 

For whatever reason her weak and fragile wording had left a slight side effect within Ryoji that managed to somehow forge itself slightly within himself. One that allowed him or better yet, forced him to think his words through in attempts to not completely scare this young white hair girl before him. However the memories of his lost suddenly coursed through his mind, the suggestion was rather odd, but this was a slight change to learn about more jutsu and not only that, he could enhance his fighting capabilities along the way.

"Very well. But you should be more careful. I could have just been some random shinobi out to kill you, uh.. Tenshi was it?"

He said as he stood from the ground he sat. As he walked away a few distance from her. He waved his hand as in inviting her to do he fist hit as his mien was still just a blank stare.

"Come on."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 26, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

Ryu knew about his game. The gentleman wanted the advantage. Thats why he baited Ryu to attack first by running in circles. Ryu just sighed. He then spoke in his monotone voice.

"I want to spar not play tag.....oh and if you think the forest will give you the advantage...............your dead wrong."

Ryu said as he followed the boy. Even though the boy had a head start flying allows you to travel faster. Ryu pulled out some shuriken and tossed them. He flapped his wings on the shuriken making the wind currents make the shuriken stronger and faster but to also change there course meaning it would be harder to dodge.

As the forest approached Ryu let out a small smirk. He flew high above the forest. He waited for the boy to go very deep in the forest. And then finally he sighed. Ryu used a lot of chakara. He would have to stop using his wings after this technique. And his tail,and some of his spikes. He then used his dragon shout. But this time he used the true form of the technique.

The technique allowed him to focus the chakara nature he was born with. Which was fire. He used the dragon shot in the center of the forest. But the strong burst of the voice was covered with large amount of flames. It had the same force but had flames. The flames hit the center of the forest.

It began to spread and spread. Smoke was rising. And the force of the shout was able to knock some trees over. There was a forest fire. But Ryu spikes went back in his body. So did his tail and wings. He began to fall.

As Ryu landed the ground cracked due to the kinetic energy of the fall. But Ryu stood tall and strong. He watched as the forest fire took place. He then thought if this was to drastic?

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi slightly smiled. He had accepted her challenge. Her face turned red and she slightly spoke to her self and gave her self a face palm. Maybe Fugetsu did rub off on her. And she had been a bit more violent since Moro. She never started fights. But she knew she would never loose touch with her real self. She deactivated her byakugan and got in a fighting stance. She pulled out her steel fans that when closed looked like daggers.

_"Do I even know what is my real self? I mean one minute im nervous and akward and afraid and the next im confident."_

"Come on."

Tenshi was cut off on her thought. She then focused some chakara in her steel fans that were closed. She used her chakara in her steel fans. It was her chakara infused technique. She then threw the daggers at the boy. The technique allowed her to control the fans. They were closed and looked like daggers but she soon made it open wide!

She did this because the boy may have been expecting a simple dodge but with the sudden surprise of them opening spreading them out the technique should be harder to dodge. She then ran up the tree she was once on.

She then pulled out her actual daggers and while running up the trees she did a backflip and did the same things. The daggers were infused with chakara and heading straight for the boy. As she was landing down towards the boy she pulled out her katana and infused it with chakara to slash her opponent. Though the slash would be slow and shaky as she would have to control the steel fans and daggers.

She decided to retreat on the attack as she landed in front of the boy and did a few back flips. As she got some distance she started focusing on her steel fans and daggers. She controlled them making them come back and forth at the opponent. Tenshi then realized something.

"I...is this to mu..much! O..oh dear. Should I stop them?"

Tenshi said worried as this move would probably kill the opponent. Tenshi closed her eyes not wanting to see the outcome. Was her worried side coming out of her............


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 26, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro's wolves stop howling, as a guy walked up to her sitting on a tombstone. She looked at him with her eyes that was blue with a few rings around them. Her wolves sniffed him to make sure he was not going to hurt Moro in anyway. Atleast she did not have blood on her clothes, most of the blood was on the sword that she recently used. She was still fighting that inner side of her evil side.

"What the Hell do you want?"

She put her dark sunglass back on, atleast she caught it in time before her eyes turn back to a blood red eyes that looked crazy. She did not want to show that she was a Uchiha and make others believe she came from another clan with wolves. She was not in the mood, to talk to other people intill she got back into control of her soft nicer side. All of her wolves rubbed against her to help her back into controlled once again, like sort of therapy.

"I be fine in a few minutes, just have painful memories that gives me painful headaches."

_"I alway hated thoses wolves, not again as darkness surrounds me and sleepyness. Not again."_

"Did someone die or are you a grave robber? Who knows when I ever be fine?"

She wished she could stabbed her two fingers into her skull. Her wolves neared her legs as they were on the grave plot. She pet one of the wolves as she was glad that innerself part went back to sleep as sh kept petting her wolf. Moro was wondering why was a guy wondering around a cemetry.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 26, 2012)

*Maiko Kondo*










​
I stood unmoving as I looked down at the body that rested at my feet. My body was completely static with my eyes in narrowed slits as I gazed at Minoru?s lifeless body and then further down toward my own feet. The soles of the shoes I wore were completely covered in the crimson red liquid that flowed from the numerous wounds inflicted all over her body. It wasn?t far from the truth, in fact I would say it was the truth, that I wholly mutilated Hyuga, Minoru?s body like a child would a toy after they?ve lost a use for it. Slowly I raised my hands up from my sides just to get a better look at them. ?Completely stained?like that time back at training?? I whispered to myself as I continued to stare at them.

A very light sound, very soft, and almost inaudible unless there was utter silence in a room like there was in this one presently. Small streaks of this crimson red liquid, this blood?her blood, began melding against the curvature of my chin as it slid down from the corners of my mouth. Both streaks would then meet at the base and form a single droplet and fall from off my chin and into the palm of my hands with a gentle splash. This reminded me of the ripples that one would see in the water when it was raining as the drops fell into the very puddles they created. These small droplets only added to small pool that rested in my hands. The ripples created were enough to draw my attention to the reflection of my face in this woman?s blood.

I was met with the image of a very young girl. She was barely even a teenage with a face that looked to be as pure as snow. The spitting image of what one would consider being a little girl, a little girl who should be out holding the hands of her parents, asking na?ve questions such as where do babies come from or what are toenails made of, or outside making mud pies and play with other kids her age. That image was my very own reflection, but this innocent face was covered in the dry blood of the dead woman on the ground. Despite this look I didn?t have any of this off putting in the slightest, the more I looked at myself the hotter my flesh began to fill. There was so much of her blood around my mouth, on my hands, on the sole of my shoes; this feeling was simply indescribable even if I tried my hardest I would never have been able to put in in words. 

Despite this innocent face of a na?ve child I wasn?t just one of those small innocent children, never have I been and now never will I be. I was a different girl with a lust I just couldn?t quell. It was like a siren?s call something so intoxicating that it overpowered me. I wasn?t ashamed in answering its call and giving my body to this feeling.  I truly did enjoy the thrill and the adrenaline rush that accompanied it. 

I was the Osmunda White Lilly and I had just claimed my first victim.

Opening my hands and allowing the pool of blood to splash to the floor I began to roll Minoru?s body over. Her entire being was covered in lacerations, some of her fingers barely hanging on a thread of flesh that connected them to her hands, the left side of her face looked as if it had been ran over with a serrated blade, but I didn?t have to time to look over my handy work. I grabbed a scalpel off the nearby table and without hesitation plunged it into deep into her eye socket and began digging out one of her eyes. It was much harder than I thought it would be, but after a couple of minutes I managed to pluck it out of her socket and quickly placed it into my pocket.

?Minoru?you look better now than you ever did. The very first sacrifice from this clan of Hyuga, but please don?t cry. Some of your friends will be joining you so you won?t have to worry about being alone.? I spoke gently to her deceased corps before finally stroking her hair as a final goodbye and exiting the tent with a sheet covering my body. It must have been a strong force that looked over as seconds after I exited, one of the doctors entered the tent and her screams rang throughout the entire camp causing many to come running.

*Hisoka*

?This song?is disturbing.? Hisoka was visibly shocked over how dark the tune that played throughout the camp seemed to be. Anything slightly gloomy or sad the entire clan had become accustomed to, but this was something new entirely and Hisoka wasn?t the only one alone in her worry. All around everyone seemed to briefly stop whatever it is they were doing and began speaking amongst themselves or staring toward the back entrance. There stood a large and elegantly designed tent with the symbol for master healer on a giant circular wooden board. This was where the Fujibayashi clan?s leader was housed, the only master healer in the entire village Mayuria Fujibayashi. The music came from the tent, played on a piano and echoed throughout the entire place.

?Her depression seems to be getting worse. I think we should go and talk to her.?  Hisoka spoke to Hyuubato in concern, but he didn?t seem all that interested in the plan. ?Hyu I really think we should go and talk to her. As her disciples I think it?s for the best.? Still Hyuubato was hesitating as he locked gazes with her.

?Thought you were going to sleep??

?Why are you changing the subject?? 

?Because there?s a mission for you.?

?Wha-?Hyuubato took out a small slip and handed to her. He then immediately began gently pushing her out the tent. ?This mission is important, but I promise the moment you come back we?ll talk to her together okay?? Hisoka narrowed her eyes at his statement the irritation she felt was plastered all over her face. Hyuubato simply ignored her gaze as he began to guide toward the exit to send her out on her way. ?You also have a partner on this mission.? He began explaining.

?You had better promise me we?ll talk to her when we get back.? She grumbled while extending her finger out. Hisoka took all of her promises seriously even more serious when it was with someone who she considered a friend. Hyuubato was not only a friend he was her best friend so this was more than just a promise to her. This would be a commitment between the two. ?I promise you Hisoka that the moment you come back, we?ll talk to her together.? Interlocking his finger with hers Hisoka then broke the ring they made. After that was through the two then continued walking until suddenly they caught site of a fast approaching figure covered in white. Before she knew it Hisoka had been knocked down and the person they saw stumbled over her causing the sheet to fall off.

?I am so very sorry, excuse me.? 

The person muttered as they began to stand up and go on their way, but was stop by a hand on their shoulder belonging to Hisoka. Once she was back on her feet the first thing she noticed was the amount of blood on the hands and shoes of this person or rather, child. ?Where are you going off to small one? You?re covered in blood.? Hisoka spoke with concern laced in her voice. Slowly turning the child around she noticed that blood wasn?t just on this girl?s feet and hands. Her face was had dry blood all over her mouth with a couple of cuts across her cheeks. Immediately she asked for Hyuubato to take care of her injuries as she began cleaning the blood off of her.

?What?s your name?? She asked in the gentlest voice she could muster.

?Maiko what happened to you?? Hyuubato questioned.

?I was on my way back when I ran into some trouble?? I responded.

This girl in front of me carefully washed my face, hands and shoes with a cloth. This woman was as gentle as a mother would be to her child, while the Hyuubato, who I had met earlier, began healing my wounds. Both were incredibly tender with their touch as they took care of me, I could tell that the both of them had plenty of experience that eclipsed their ages. It only took a few minutes before they were done and I was looking at the smiling face of the girl as she ruffled my hair. ?Well you?re alright here Maiko. I?m Hisoka and it seems you already know my friend.? Hisoka introduced herself. I simply gave a nod and smile response before speaking as something caught my eye on the ground. Bending down I noticed it was a small slip, a mission it seemed, before giving it back to her I quickly scanned over it. ?So you?re my partner Hisoka-san?? I asked.

?You?re my partner on this mission? Lucky enough for us to meet up like this.? Hisoka grabbed the small slip from Maiko and stuffed into her back pocket. ?Well I guess I?m off then Hyuubato, remember our commitment!? I reminded him causing him to respond with an ?I know, I know? before he excused himself to go and check on the rest of the camp to see how everything was faring. This left Maiko and she alone. Hisoka gave her thumbs up as Maiko simply smiled as she did before the both of them began on their way toward their destination.

As they two of them disappeared from sight a frantic Ayumi began running toward Hyuubato. ?Come quick Hyuubato-sama one of our patients been murdered.? She whispered into his ear before pulling him off toward the accident.

Unbeknownst to Hyuubato that he had just let the perpetrator walk free and even cleaned up the evidence.​


----------



## Narancia (Jan 26, 2012)

Yuuki​The Natural Order​
Creation and everything in it must have a purpose. That purpose gives everything in existence a beginning. And that beginning coincides with a natural order. May that natural order have been made by and occurrence or unknown phenomena is irrelevant. 

Everything in creation is apart of the natural order something Yuuki has figured out through the course of his short life. That everything in the world of creation was made so he could figure them out and finally unveil the ultimate natural order. His blood as and Orochi had always been cold and calculating always trying to find something interesting enough to warm and stimulate his body and mind.

He wished to unlock that Natural balance and send it into chaos and make the gears of life stall and eventually stop. He wanted to murder,manipulate, and destroy just for shits and giggles. His insanity wasn't brought on by angst or even his terrible upbringing. But because he was a genuinely evil person to the darkest little piece of coal he called a heart.

It was because of this that he had finally broken from the confines of his mind. That had placed him within his current predicament. His current predicament had caused him to traverse a harsh terrain in search of a land to start from. The land would be perfect from what he heard it was a secluded country that not many visited for fear of death.

It would be the perfect transformation site wished to create and organization secret to the world but so advanced that nothing would be able to stop it but him. The organization would be known as Orbis Librarius Norma or O.L.N for short. He would be the creator but he would hand over power and become a secret in plain sight.

His mind had tried but failed to fit the remaining pieces together. He needed to find candidates qualified enough to be on the level of superior puppets. He thought as he began to run again he needed to find this place within 4 days. His body slithered across the landscape as the best speeds he could force from his legs. 

The land he wished to approach was across the deserted lands.  He needed to make it past the desert he was quickly reaching and then traverse it all the way to land again. The sands would be bring him terrible amounts of trouble since he was still in a semi-wounded state at the moment. But he needed to complete this organization in order to bring his dream to fruition.

Once he had found the perfect foundation it would be the beginning of the end for all the lands. He would create the first war that would engulf and encompass the entire lab. In the end talented people were very hard to come by in this day and age since he thought everyone in the lands were trash.

This was a tough process that not even Yuuki was sure he could pull off without letting at least one person know who he was. but then it hit him like a sack of bricks if he had used Henge jutsu with a bit of science and created a different person altogether he had figured it out. But who would be powerful enough yet stupid enough to never figure out his game that he was running. This decision would be almost too easy to make since his confidence was seemingly omnipotent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Calm Before The Storm_​
Zero had worked up quite a sweat so he needed to wash himself up before he hit the stage. It would be unbecoming if the star of the show was smelly and dirty, not only that but if he were on time. To be a true star you needed to show up fashionably late, because if you were important than people would wait for you. After a nice thorough wash Zero put back on his jumpsuit followed by his white cowl and his mask. As he fastened his cowl he noticed that he was beginning to run out of knives, and considering he was about to go murder a circus fool of people it was fairly irresponsible. He didn?t have a mirror but he felt great which meant he had to look great.

*Kukuku*

?Why don?t I provide a jolly good tune to set the mood? Hmm? we?re going on the open trail to the circus. Yea we definitely need some mood music. Otherwise it's going to be a boring trip, plus I don't want to see how much the training paid off. I want to savor the moment when I don't know my own strength and accidentally hurt someone bad.? Zero used the word ?we? as he referenced the unseen entity known as the Authority. He felt a tinge of loneliness traveling alone but music was very comforting to say the least. Not only that but the thought of seeing the fruits of his labor in action, who knows maybe the circus had some novelty acts like "World's Strongest Man" that Zero could cut up. The thought dawned on him however, he was a clown who had never actually been to the circus... Zero shook the thought from his head, it was sing along time.

?I don't know where I'm going, but I sure know where I've been
Hanging on the promises in the songs of yesterday
And I've made up my mind
I ain't wasting no more time
Here I go again, here I go again? ​
He crooned his voice having a soft tenor in this instance, as he sang the song with a slow melody. It was almost sultry the way his vibrato contained and understated, but at the same time perfect in the sense that less was more.

?Though I keep searching for an answer
I never seem to find what I'm looking for
Oh Lord, I pray you give me strength to carry on
'Cause I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams?​
He continued but changed the pace as he began to riff a bit more building to a crescendo, his vibrato shifting. He began to unleash the upper register of his range as he neared the middle of the chorus, slapping his knee as he got into a groove.

?Here I go again on my own
Going down the only road I've ever known
Like a drifter, I was born to walk alone
And I've made up my mind
I ain't wasting no more time?​
The power of his voice was booming at this point and he began to jump wildly along the trail. His movements big and bombastic, but at the same time graceful almost like a ballet dancer. The extension of his arms and the way he pointed his feet as he landed and jumped again, the lines he created with his body as he sang. The only thing missing was and instrument that could compliment his voice as he rocked out. Zero repeated this last chorus over continually, and before long Zero found himself in front of a pavilion. A malicious smile etched across his face as a single thought ran through his mind.

_?I?m going to tear the house down.?_


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 27, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Mission - LIGHTS~ _












The man known as LIGHTS was lifeless on the ground. The chakra nature of the environment slowly returned back to normal. The children who were killed by him were avenged. Noctis had approached the fallen man who helped him. His mind was full of sorrow for this guy. He didn't even have a reason to die. This brought more disappointment to Noctis. The only thing plausible to do was to take his body back to Armand. 

Noctis bite his bare teeth, as he picked his bloody body up and head for the exit. The thoughts of other possible ways he could have avoided his teeth were appearing. But none of them matters since it's already over with.

The town was still quiet as before when he had entered. The inn wasn't too far away and the boy didn't know how devastated Armand would feel to see Cain dead. He felt like he had to tell him, so he continued towards the inn. 

Inside was Armand drying off dishes at the counter. It should be odd to see a boy walk in Inn with a dead corpse in his hands, especially in a town rarely ever gets visitors. Well, Armand dropped the dish from his hands upon seeing Noctis enter. A large smash was heard from the dish breaking, "_You all are now free from his reign. Your children are now all safe. However... Cain..._" Noctis didn't have the will to tell Armand he was dead. Armand noticed that Cain was in Noctis's arms with blood stained all over his chest. He had an idea that the worst came to his life.

With the sad environment, Armand didn't know how to feel. His daughter was safe but his best friend is now dead. Noctis carefully put him down onto the bench by the wall and looked at Armand. "_I'm sorry I couldn't protect him... But without his sacrifice, I would haven't been able to survive...._" The boy faced the ground, feeling too uncomfortable to look him in the eyes.

"The fool finally did what he wanted, huh?" Armand's eye's were tearing up and chuckling. "_I bet he's happy now that he's back with his son. I could even say he's thanking you right now._" Noctis's eye's widened in shock of hearing this, "_Is that so?_" Armand nodded as he wiped his eyes and continued to speak, "_Thank you for saving this town. You took a huge burden off our shoulders. Now we don't have to worry about our children's futures anymore. We can go back to the way things were._" He smiled in remembering how the town prospered.

"_You must be really tired after that battle, tonight's on me. You can pick a room upstairs. I'll take Cain and give him a proper burial._" Noctis felt a bit relieved, that everything was going to work out. Not everything in Noctis's life was going to be the way he wanted to see it, but he wanted to make it as close as possible. Death's of others were inevitable, whether they deserved it or not. It was up to the boy to do as much as he could to protect his ideals. 

Noctis heard Armand mention his offer to stay in the town but he nodded. "_Sorry, my kingdom expects me back. I can't have them worry for me._" Armand approached Cain's body and carried it. "_Is that so? Well can you at least tell me your name?_" Noctis forgot to introduce himself last time he was here. "_Noctis. Noctis Lucis Ranen._" Armand noticed that the name itself was unique, fit for a person from the Ranen clan. But he suddenly remembered one important thing, "_Oh Noctis, I think someone dropped in earlier to give you a letter. It's kinda weird how he knew because you don't live here and I never knew your name at the time._" He pointed at the counter with the envelope on it. "_The person who came in left right afterwards, I couldn't really see him much seen he was covering his face with a hat._"

Noctis approached the envelope and noticed it was from Astro, his client for the mission. He cut it open and skimmed through it. It was a congratulations letter about finishing off LIGHTS. He mentioned that he took care of the cleanup in his lair so Noctis didn't need to come back for any reason. He also provided the cash reward inside the envelope. Noctis never noticed that his client was watching him from afar. He had never met him, and he chose to act as an anonymous source. But he didn't want to get too deep into it.

The letter was safely stored in his back pocket and he head for the exit to the Inn. "_I'm leaving now. I hope you live a good life. And I share my concern for Cain. I wish the best for both of you. Until we meet again..._" With that, the door of the inn was opened and the black haired boy was not to be seen. Armand had smiled knowing that they will cross paths again in the future. "*Next time your here, I'll make sure this town is lively like it used to be.*"


*Mission Complete*​​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 27, 2012)

*Hotaru Mission part 1 Can't Sleep*

Hotaru was walking down the street when an envelop floated down from the air above from a carrying bird. He read through it and it said. 'You all completed you missions. Great, now here is part two. This trial will test your own hearts. We need to peek what's inside.' Hotaru then read where the mission was at and began to run to the house. 

He made it to the owner's door and did a quick rap on the door. His eyes wandered a bit to take in the sight. The home was beautiful. Flowers were everywhere, the house was by a bubbling brook, and he could see fruit trees blooming next to the garden. That was when she opened the door, "thank you for coming so soon. Here follow me." She walked out of the door and closed it behind her. "Back there." She pointed to a wooden wall that was decorated with etchings in the wood. "I'll get rid of it for you." Hotaru began to walk around the yard all the way into the back of the house where trash and arrangement of items were thrown out that she had not got to getting rid of. He stepped a few steps closer when he heard a loud screech and in a flash it began to run into the forest. "I would love to just let it go into the forest, but that would only put a bandage on a wound. I need to make sure that it would not return here." Hotaru brought out a kunai and began chasing down the cat.


----------



## River Song (Jan 27, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon LT*
_The Jester and the Clown_









​

She was leaning against one of the pillars that supported the circus, head banging to the music that was echoing from the band. It had been years since she heard that music, it had been years since she had been a performer in circus. She decided tor brush the taught away, it made her feel old.

Hikari was wearing leather boots that reached her mid thigh whuich them became a black skirt. Her two extra set of hands were hidden under the leather corset she was wearing, she liked to kep them hidden, it was always nice to see their face when she decided to use them. 

She had been letting her make-up slip recently, what was omce a manicl clown soon became the look of a girl without a mirror, she sighed, she was disappointed with herself, disappointed that she had managed to lose her roots, but then again she had a fair excuse, being kidnapped does knock one’s routines. 

That blunder would be rectified tonight though; Her face was powdered white, only slightly wighter than her already Ivory skin. She had red lipstick on that covered her lips and then extended to the edge of her face, her eyes were framed by two images, o ne a large black diamond, and the other a red heart. 

And I've made up my mind
I ain't wasting no more time”

Hikari cringed as the booming voice met her ears; it clashed with the circus music all around her. She watched as the perpetrator skipped down the road, it would seem a little boy had decided to dress up for the circus, but a little boy wasn’t that tall, and his voice was much too deep so she switched to her second hypothesis, the asylum were having a day trip.
Hikari frowned, she didn’t like killing the mentally challenged, but as she sighed she decided that beggars can’t be choosers. She watched as the man, stoppe infront of the circus, behind that mask she guessed that his,  eyes were currently diluting in amazement.

She walked over to him, her eyes wincing at the sunlight when she came out from under the canopy. That’s another thing she had noticed since becoming a chimera, she preferred the gloom.

“You know the phantom of the opera isn’t on tonight, its the circus, so you might wan’t to go change little boy.” She said in a sickly tone, her tongue flicking around in her mouth, now she was closer she noticed something was off, no asylum-dweller should have that much muscle.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 27, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery*​
His eyes followed whatever technique she had done. Manipulating these weapons to her will was something. Swirling them around him like a whirlpool. His mien was unchanged ever so as it was. His hand commenced to seal uncontrollably. His eyes gleamed ever so slightly as his fist had clashed together, a slight gust of wind started swirling around Ryoji's arms and legs. Within an instance a flashing stroke of light had emerge for a split second, creating gauntlets and greaves within his body made of strong ice imbued with chakara. His eyes focused on the movement of these items that seemed to be imbued with her chakara. They moved towards the direction her mind commanded, right now this was a rather dangerous situation he had engaged in. 

"No Shimo Tora!"

His feet crouched as he creating force at the heel of his feet and the extension of his leg, before releasing that strength to raise upwards towards the sky, the weapons followed as Ryoji used his high agility to maneuver around the air with finesse and  diligence as the blades coursed through the very sky cutting the air in their wake, swiftly moving his body through the air forcing it to do twist and turns, spins and slight dashes he successfully evaded the techniques, however they were relentless and would not give up so easily. Once again they came in attempts to slice his head of but Ryoji only smirked on how easily the would fail. 

One came from the right while the other through the left, His feet started to spin among the sky as the moment they neared his icy greaves he had smashed them with tremendous force sending their course astray, one headed towards a tree until it stabbed itself in it's wood, the other was hurling towards the earth before it smashed and cracked the very ground it hit. Ryoji finally landed on the ground before sharing a rather unamused glared towards the girl. Even through he enjoyed this rather fun turn of events, he never expected her to go right out to kill him.

Slight anger arose from his eyes as he said.

"What the hell were you trying to do? I thought you said this was gonna be a sparring session, not an all out killing frenzy... If you want it that way, sorry but you just sealed your own fate Tenshi Hyuuga." 

His eyes gleamed for a seconds as he released one of his most powerful techniques. His eyes shined for a second before her feet started to turn slowly into ice an keep rising. This was his powerful genjutsu even though it's rank was low, it was of great use. This technique will allow him to make the target believe his was being frozen within a casket of ice, once this happens the target will be paralyzed for a slight amount of time.

"Frost Prison!"

His feet kicked the earth beneath him before he rushed towards the young Hyuuga. Once again he says the words.

"No Shimo Tora!"

His feet stomp the earth and lift him towards the air, a marvelous amount of front flips had executed the young Ivery child, flips that would otherwise cause continuous damage if caught within it, until he stop in mid air, and extended his leg threatening to smash her skull with a powerful downwards kick with his greave.

_________________________________


*Ikuto Uchiha LT​*
The wolves started to sniff him as if to identify is presence, his motives, rather confused of the situation the young female that blade was stained with blood had reacted rather strangely rather impulsive towards this former Uchiha  child. His eyes focused on these wolves that surrounded her with marvelous care and slight love. As if she was some type of family they cuddled her distress with their kindness, never had he seen animal, let alone wild animals behave in such frivolous behavior. 

Within seconds had she rejected his assistance, but his mien was unchanged. Anytime of feeling he might had evoked when he saw her was actually never their. Sadly his emotions were so under control that he didn't fret at the sight of her outburst. He lifted himself from the tomb before he extended his hand towards her and said.

"It obvious that you're troubled. Why not seek help somewhere"

Whatever her situation was, it was beyond odd. Has he not ever heard of a condition that would cause the human mind pain only by remembering, her memories were the cause of her pain. However the slight sense of danger was now more of a large red alert. He could sense a large amount of blood lust rage through her system like a caged tiger. Yet so he continued:

"Or... would you rather release that strain your holding? In any case I would be more than happy to oblige... Uchiha."

As she could fool this young boy's conviction or sense. Her eyes gleamed with the power of Uchiha. With the corner of his eye had he notice the blood red carnal power of the Sharingan that burned through her eye pigment. His hate for his own clan was enough, however he knew he was out classed in this situation and he said.

"I- am also an Uchiha. But unlike the others I hate my clan. And that includes you, miss... However it's not like I would walk away at the sight of someone in distress. Please, miss, would you kindly allow me to assist you in anyway possible?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 27, 2012)

*Hotaru Mission part 2*

Hotaru began to run forward through the forest and reacted the the rustling of the leaves and twigs on the ground. He then heard a hiss that sounded as if it was protecting itself, 'Left' Hotaru began to charge forward and then suddenly a trap wrapped up his foot. Vines that were hidden in the leaves that were tripped with a branch. It wrapped his leg up and up he went. "Argh! Great now I'm hanging upside down." He began to twirl when he was trying to cut the vine with his kunai. That was when he saw the sign, *'trying to get rid of cat. Beware of traps.'* "Now she tells me." He then heard quick feet and looked out to see the cat lunging for him. He put up his arms to defend his face. The cat did a quick slice on his forearms then running away as fast as it could. "Dam cat." He spun a couple more times reaching for the vine and gave up to just throwing a throwing star. It instantly cut causing him to crash to the ground. "This cat is pretty smart." He loosened the tie around his foot and stood up. He ran ahead keeping an eye out for the traps when he heard scratches. 'What is it doing now?' He walked closer and closer to see the cat digging up a plant and rolling around in the dirt. 'Gotcha, last time was just luck.' Hotaru brought out a few throwing stars and aimed for the cat.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue breathed a quiet sigh of relief as Moro was able to drag her thoughts to the festival. He followed her out in the amazing street scene. Joy and laughter was truly infectious amidst the dancing and the singing. The dazzling array of colours made a brilliant display beneath a clear sky that also looked down on war elsewhere.

_Tonight, all I have to do is be here... and enjoy this..._

Nue wore a smile of contentment while he looked on at Moro, bathed in the light and sounds of the happiness of the people around her. He even chuckled at her expression of awe at a street side firework.

_Heh... she is cute at the most unexpected times..._

His thoughts of Moro were interrupted as a small insect nearly flew into Nue's face (he was not wearing his mask). The little creature barely evaded, but it passed close enough that Nue could hear the beating of its little wings. His head whipped around to follow the insect's flight path as it circled a little way behind him. It whizzed about among the street lights and decorations in a erratic flight path that no one seemed to notice.

_A red locust?_

Nue had never seen anything like it. Even the sound of its wings as it passed him was strange. Drawn by its unusual appearance, Nue began to follow the creature.


***​

Nue had lost track of how long he had been walking after the insect. When he finally took stock of his surroundings, he found himself well outside the little town he and Moro were staying in. He was alone in an empty field, surrounded by forest. As he looked back, he could hear the din of the festivities and the party lights gently illuminating the darkening sky.

_Looks like I spaced out-_

Nue's thoughts were interrupted yet again as the red locust shot by his face in a rolling acrobatic arc.

"What the hell, are you trying to get my attention-"

Nue stopped as the locust promptly landed on his shoulder.

"That took much too long", the locust said.


***​

A smoky explosion later, Nue collapsed to his hands and knees on cold black rock in virtual darkness. He forcibly coughed and swallowed to relieve the sudden pop in his ears from some kind of air pressure difference between where he was and where he now found himself.

_What the- Reverse summoning?!_

For a moment Nue wondered if this was Shiba's doing, but he distinctly recalled that the voice of the locust that he heard was unlike anyone's he had ever heard. In fact, it truly sounded inhuman.

Nue opened his eyes to find himself in a cave. The floors and the walls were covered in red locusts which seemed to quietly fidget in the darkness. Outside the cave, it appeared to be night time. There was a strange noise there, like something big moving around.

"We apologize for the abruptness of your arrival... we did not have much time", one locust said, though Nue could not even tell which one as there were so many.

"What is this? Where am I?"

"You are in the Underworld... one of its countries anyway..."

"W-what? Why? What's going on?"

"We wished to introduce ourselves. You may consider a contract soon. We wanted to make sure that we were among those you would consider."

"Contract? You mean... summoning?"

The idea was radical beyond anything Nue had considered. From what he had heard, summonings were passed down, from teacher to student. Nue had never even considered the chakra hungry technique as a viable means of combat, even though he was aware that there were ninja who could use it to devastating effect.

"That doesn't make sense... why would you come to me to talk about a contract?" As Nue spoke he had gotten to his feet and was making his way to the exit of the cave to take a look around and see what was making that noise.

"You must not go outside... not yet."

"What? Why?"

"Man-eater is outside. The demon locust is angry. He will not be pleased that you are here."

"I'm still confused about why I'm here in the first place", Nue frowned but heeding the warning none-the-less. "Are you offering me a contract?"

"No, you must offer and we will accept."

"Then why all of this? Why me? What are you hoping to achieve by seeking me out like this?"

"It seems that our time is up... until we meet again."


***​

"Wait! Wha-" but before Nue could finish, the reverse summoning technique had activated once more. He found himself back in the empty field, coughing and swallowing again to relieve his ears that had popped.

"Dammit..."


----------



## Kei (Jan 27, 2012)

Yomi 

It was a couple of days since the incident of the village, Yomi proved herself as future leader of the clan, and they haven't heard from Kaname or his daughter since that day. Yomi was there proudly when Yorinbu announced that she completed the mission and the face that Kaname had was almost good enough to send shivers up her spine! Suzu was so proud of her and Yomi continuously to apologize for her rudeness that had happened before.

"Silly!" Suzu said, "I forgave you once I found out you were alive!"

Yomi laughed, "Really you thought I would die Suzu-chan~" Yomi laughed teasingly before being grabbed by her friend in a headlock.

"What!? I should never been worried about you from the beginning!?" Suzu yelled as she began to move around and the choke the girl, "I won't waste my time praying for your safe return you evil child!!"

"You are such a worry wart!!" Yomi laughed pulling away and laughing, the older woman looked at her for a moment before touched Yomi cheek...

"I'm glad nothing changed...." she said before turning around, "Since today is your day off, please don't travel too far!"

Yomi smiled, "I won't!"

Yorinbu didn't want her to go instantly back to work after the mission. He wanted to get her to rest and relax her bones before he pushed her again. Yomi was slightly upset about that development because she wanted to get back to work, but at the same time she was happy because she got to spend some private time with Koe.

_"Oh wow~ Yomi, you got to try your hardest!" _Yomi heard Koe say in her mind,_ "Back in my day we don't slack..."_

"Father doesn't like to push us to far, a sound mind is a sound body." Yomi explained to the girl inside of her head.

Yomi could feel the girl agree before she got silent, after the whole incident Koe began to talk more to Yomi. Guiding Yomi and filling something in Yomi's heart that she didn't even think that it was there. Koe and Yomi together was one complete being, they only spilt because of the simple fact that Koe had died and Yomi in return was born.

Yomi left the comfort of the clans ground and began to wander around the forest, even though it seemed like something was going on in the clan, Yomi felt indifferent to the clans, as long as it wasn't effecting her it was okay.

"Fresh air...Blue skys~" Yomi said, "Koe can you see it?"

_"Of course I can..."_Koe said, _"I see everything though your eyes..."_

Yomi giggled a bit as she continued to wander a bit


----------



## Chronos (Jan 27, 2012)

*Ikuto Uchiha​*
As of late had this young Uchiha child been wondering aimlessly throughout the forest of the land, slight destruction and chaos roamed still even though the wold had been impacted with raging stones that fell from the very space. Ikuto, a once very proud member of the clan who hails the most proud and powerful name, Uchiha. Did not fret at the sight of this conundrum, the world was slowly rebuilding itself and the land once again had grown it's lush beauty. His steps were calm, the sounds of his blade slightly tapping the side of his body resounded with each step he took. The air around here was fresh as summer, the combination that the warmth of the sun gave and the coolness of the breeze was enough to make the young Uchiha brake into a gentle smile.

The road was calm and no sign of life other that the animals had been seen for miles. Traveling without a single knowledge of where his feet guided him, this young boys had no where else to wonder. This slight thought once again crawled it way back to his thoughts. A young man trained only to kill, to wield a blade in ways many others couldn't at his age. Trained only as a tool for destruction. His smile that was once clearly visible through his lips had erased itself, his mien that no trace of seemingly any amount of raw emotion, a blank stare.

"Fresh air...Blue skys~"  

Soon this words had place his train of thought to stop, instinctively his head did but a slight turn and his eyes had met with a young female that stood within the short distance. Ikuto's eyes slightly dimmed at the sight, as he witnessed her dark colored hair sway rhythmically to the gentle stroke of the breeze. Her eyes, unlike his own gleamed with the ray of sunlight, blue as they were, like crystal did the radiated through the shine of the day.

Ikuto did, but only look away, ignoring her existence as he continued to walk towards wherever his feet lead them.

"Koe can you see it?"

What? 

Those words radiated in his mind, in his thoughts. Looking past his shoulder he witnessed the girl speak once again. However, there was none around. No one at all. Yet her mien showed slight happiness as if satisfied, did some unknown being was among them? Did she had the ability to view ghost? 

"No, no that couldn't be right. Ghost don't exist." 

Ikuto rejected the thought within n instance. He turned and said.

"Umm... who are you taking to?"


----------



## Kei (Jan 27, 2012)

*Yomi *

She stopped for a minute as she realized that someone heard her, she had a very bad tempting to say he shouldn't listen to other people conversation,  but again that would be very rude of the girl. Instead she only smiled and blushed in embarrassment, she could feel the slight giggle of Koe as she watched the scene though her eyes. In reality even though Koe was inside of her and currently alive in a way, it was different because Yomi had control of the body....

"I...." Yomi began trying to find the right words to explain to the boy as he looked at her

She almost felt like he was going to send her to the insane house if she said something wrong. Yomi looked at him as she touched her chest for a bit,

"Sorry if I freaked you out but recently," Yomi began, "I lost someone most precious to me, who I was suppose to protect."

She smiled as she continued, "But right about now I know she is deep inside me not truly dead because I carry a piece of her memory inside me making her life long just like mines."

Yomi laughed a bit t her own cheesyness, "Losing someone that is special to you is something that people can get over." Yomi said before looking down at the ground, "Oh goodness..."

"I'm rambling again!" Yomi tried to stop herself from talking but words kept coming out like  running water. She couldn't help it because she got so nervous around the opposite sex, she never really had any interaction with them so she could feel herself getting sweaty...

It was almost like she was going to war for the first time...

"Um forgive me, my rambling gets out of hand sometimes especially around the opposite sex..."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 27, 2012)

*Ikuto Uchiha*​
"Oh, dear God."

Speechless otherwise, these were the only words he could make out of the situation, not only did she just explained a massive amount of information about this situation, she created a hole story about it. Ikuto had was brought to his face his his swayed towards the side. He head stared to thump uncontrollably causing a mix of both dizziness and slight pain. The woman before him was, in simplistic words, freaking nuts. However, not to add to anything, Ikuto's hand coursed upwards towards his hair as he stoke it back ever so gently, analyzing the situation briefly his opened, and then closed. Whatever words could be said at a situation like this was beyond these meager child's comprehension. 

"So... in other words. You're-"

He held his tongue before he continued. He couldn't pick a fight against somebody, who not only radiated some type of absurd aura, but her physical state seemed to be honed like that of a fighter, his eyes swayed to view that she also held a blade, unlike his own this was no ordinary blade. It was something  otherworldly, something that reflected not malice, but an overwhelming amount of power hidden within it. His sense were keen like that of an assassin, he could sense danger the moment his composure returned back to normal.

"I'm sorry to hear that. Please, accept my condolences. May your friend rest in peace, and have a seat next to peace in glorious eternity."

A simple phrase that he always said after witnessing a fallen enemy. He honored and pitied the dead, the dead that were kill by the hands of man, of humans. Those who's lives were taken before their predetermined  time. Those who had lost their promising future. Bowing slightly, he soon lifted and met the eyes of the young woman who stood before her. His gleaming crimson shade eyes viewed her as he smiled and said.

"Don't be so uptight. It's not like I'm gonna bite you or anything."

He pulled his lips showing partially his teeth as he said.

"See? No fangs."

He released his grip on his lips and said."

"I'm Ikuto. Please to meet you, miss?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 27, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I released this blood lust of rage I have on you, you be dead like thoses people back in that camp sight. It to be better to hold it in itill time comes to use it at a advantage than just be on a rampage. The only thing you hate the Uchiha clan, but no haterid forthe whole world. To me you will not be able to activate that sharigan of yours. That is probly why we are both at this cemetery to die of the haterid of the same clan, you have not encouter the Uchiha curse yet, but it will effect ever Uchiha sooner or later. Even though they tried to tame it with a lot of blood shed to go with it."

She got off the tombstones and unsheathed her sword, as she moved quickly passed the other Uchiha and slashed the next to the tombstone next to the Uchiha guy. She had no emotion, at all in her eyes as her wolves moved in to postion to stop her frm doing something else to caused damage. She had her hands ready to do a few handsigns to do a jutsu that she knows to use on this other Uchiha.

"So when Ice freezes over Hell, how are you going to help me any ways baka?"

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro noticed that Nue had dissapearred from her scenses, she looked at her silver wolf. He nodded as he took off to track Nue down. Moro activated her sharingan to see if Nur was around but at first they only enter a open field. The smell of Nue was gone. She looked around to picked anything else up but nothing, her wolf did not hear or smelled anything. 

_"How could he dissapeared like tat, without leaving a smell behind him?"_

She waited as the day dragged on for a hour or so, as she waited, then Nue poped out of nowhere. As her wolf started to not laughed as Nue was under Moro's skirt. He was seriously and growled; Moro felt something against her leg and step back. She was glad that her skirt was long enough for Nue could not really see up there anyway.

"I was worried about you and I came looking for you Nue. Where did you went to when you did not leave a trail behind from this spot?"

She leaned down to put her calmly hand on his back to calm him down, from what pain he had received. She was wondering what have happen to him. She was wondering if he wanted to talk about it before they return to the festival and rejoined back in o the festivities or just stay here where it was quiet.


----------



## Kei (Jan 27, 2012)

Yomi

She felt ashamed that she was doing this, making herself seem like an idiot, Yomi sighed as she looked down, her eyes slowly represent something similar to disappointment. She was the represenative of the Minamoto clan. She was someone of extreme importance to her father, yet in front of a male she was a weird girl. She couldn't get her words out right and she ends up rambling. Yomi looked up at the boy as her posture changed into something of a clan leader...

"I know you don't have fangs, and if you did I would have to defeat you." she laughed, "Forgive me...I am not much of a speaker around men..."

Yomi looked down, "Forgive me, I don't talk much around boys my age..."

Yomi smiled as she neared Ikuto, "My name is Yomi Minamoto, its a real pleasure to meet you." she said as she stopped herself from getting to close to him. It couldn't be helped, she wasn't use to the male sex. Nor anyone of the opposite sex, they were weird other worldly beings to Yomi...

_"Don't think too much of it Yomi,"_ she heard Koe say,_ "Make friends, it can't be hard."_

Yomi felt Koe pushing her body closer to the boy

_"For me Yomi~"_

Yomi frowned a bit inside her mind before looking at the boy and putting her hands in front of her, wanting to shake his...

"Um..Nice to meet you.."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 27, 2012)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*​
Her eyes gleamed with blood lust, however not a single amount of fear coursed through him. His stare was firm and unwavering. His emotions didn't react to her sudden out burst. Pulling her blade out of it's hostler, she swung the blade with fierce intent of raw murder, to slice the tombs stone that stood before him. His sight locked on her, his eyes crimson red like hers not, because he wielded the sharingan, but because this were the actual pigment of his eyes. Her hands began to seal the wolves among her started to become vicious. His blood boiled with unwanted excitement as he exclaimed.

"Die, Uchiha." 

Pulling the blade out if sheathe Ikuto, twirling it around his hand before gripping it before his palm tightly held between his fingers. His once deep indulging anger had arose once more, through his eyes the flames of disaster had arose once again. Ikuto, was in a realm where blood lust conquered. His thoughts only brew one words. 

Kill.

His blade slashed the very air before her, swinging that metal towards her shoulder did he attempted to easily slice her in half. The utter thought of the past, the sights he had to endure all together mixed perfectly into a single young man, something that this memory evoked, something very dangerous to the humans, something extremely unhealthy. 

Hatred. 

The katana came down on the poor girl. Wanting to see her bleed. 


-----------------------------


*Ikuto Uuchiha*​
This situation was rather odd, her expression kept changing between sentences, smile and sighs. She actually once posed as if like an actual leader. What was she trying to prove? What she secluded among only women? Unlike the other girl he had met, this one was completely different. This one was more fragile than other girls, her mien changed periodically. Ikuto was in a lost of words, he couldn't make out what to say. As if his throat was sealed, his words didn't emerge at all.

This girl before him, even though she reflected a strange amount of power, her reaction towards men was frail, unjust and uncontrolled. She continued to babble an speak, apologizing between words. Her age seemed along his, a bit older though, it was tough to decipher at first glance, but her age didn't seem to differ that greatly, about an age or two he supposed. He hand made it's way towards the back his head, slightly sliding his palm through the rear of his head, stroking his hair. Eyes drifting away from her he said:

"Geez, your insecure." 

Mumbling between his breath, his eyes returned towards her as he met his hand on hers. Creating a slight smile, as if to ease her worry. His eyes were once again locked with hers. 

"The pleasure is all mines Minamoto-san."

Yet he was threatened, responded with a rather distasteful joke, he placed a smile, trying to ease her composure, he reacted as kind as he could, disliking the fact that he broke character just so he could settle down a girl he happened to stumble upon...

"... Are you traveling? I've been traveling for almost days and there hasn't been any people throughout the way. "


----------



## Bringer (Jan 27, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi watched as the boy dodged all her attacks. She sighed in relief as she did not mean to start off with something this deadly. She was a bit jumpy from her mission and after this sudden surprise of what happened in the world she had not sparred in a while. Tenshi stared the boy down.

"So....sor"

"What the hell were you trying to do? I thought you said this was gonna be a sparring session, not an all out killing frenzy... If you want it that way, sorry but you just sealed your own fate Tenshi Hyuuga." 

The girls words were cut off by the boys words. He said it with a killing intent. Tenshi had to act fast. Tenshi quickly activated her byakugan. She made her weapons fly back and she caught them and withdrew them. Tenshi was trying to guess his next attack.

With the byakugan she could see it. Her chakara. His chakara. And she could tell her chakara was disrupted. And she was in a frozen casket. She was starting to freeze up. And although her talent for genjutsu she did not have Kai.

She was in a tight situation. She had to do something. She then had an idea. Her chakara needle technique!! It allows her to shoot needles from her chakara points. And chakara points is basically ever where in the body.

Tenshi released the needles from her chakara points. Needles were being shot at all directions. Though it came kinda late. Her head was hit. Though some of his chakara points should have been hit by the needles. Tenshi went flying in to a tree.

The tree slight broke. Tenshi began groaning. Her head was bleeding a bit. This boy did not have much killer strength but the impact was strong. Tenshi slightly looked up to the boy. She was in a horrible situation. What maybe the needles hit his chakara points but Tenshi had a banged up skull.

She had to think. She had to think! What would prove most best in the situation. She then had the idea. Genjutsu! She had to flip the script on him. She then made a hand seal and used her illusionary mist technique.

Tenshi walked up holding on her head as blood leaked down and she went behind the tree she hit. She then used her healing palm technique on her head. She would watch as the boy would wander through the mist while she healed. 

Also the boy would be distracted. The mist would also torment him. The bad parts of his past would be in the mist. His past would torment him. Tenshi then thought. Did she really want to torment someone. But she shook her head. She had to be serious now. She cant be soft! She had to be ready to do anything.

The first image popped up in the mist. She did not care to watch his life. She would just heal while the images torment him. As the technique makes you see any sad,mad,desperate,mistake,negative parts of his life.


----------



## Kei (Jan 27, 2012)

*Yomi*

She shook her head, "No I'm not traveling I just really love the forest here, I grew up here with my friend." she said suddenly feeling at ease with the boy, it was weird but it was nice being at distant from the boy. His eyes seemed warmer a bit and it comfort the girl as she shook the boy hand and then back away.

"Its been a while since I saw a traveller around these parts." Yomi said, "Ever since the meteor storm not many have left the village since the incident, many people are still recovering from the damage."

Yomi felt herself drift off in thought for a minute and then looking back at the boy. She didn't want him to get hurt while he was outside, many people took advantage of the fact that villages were destroyed or the fact that they were trying to recover.

"Please be careful on your travels..." she said before thinking a bit more, she wanted to take Koe somewhere and knew that she would do better if she took someone with her.

"....Do you mind coming somewhere with me?" she asked, "I'll pay you, I don't have much but there is a place that I want to visit..."

She blushed as she asked, "I rather not go alone, there have been many bandits lately and around destroyed villages and my father would kill me if hee found out that I went some where alone." she laughed a bit before backing away

"Would you come or are you busy traveller?" she asked with a slight smirk


----------



## Chronos (Jan 27, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​
Whatever his was thrown with was unreal. His body had been pierced by what seemed like chakara needles, not only that they forged their way towards his chakara points, are they sealed? No, not yet. This was one impressive technique, but a dirty one, Ryoji's teeth clenched strongly as he walked through the pain, twirling once more before the sight of the wounded Hyuga disappeared before his eyes. A hidden black mist had arose, throughout the area, what was this? More dirty tricks!?

Ryoji anger arose. These humans were more annoying. He couldn't make out what they thought, what their motives were. Truly beats that couldn't be trusted. Ryoji eyes jolted open the moment vision arose from the mist, his fist clenched as he pounded his hands together and released the words.

*"KAI!!"*

The mist lifted within seconds, so as he suspected the young female that once stood before was casting a genjutsu. The sight of the white haired Hyuga was before him once again. His eyes twitched ever so slightly in anger at the sight of yet another technique. 

"Healing, too? You're full of surprises aren't you Hyuga. But this is enough!"

His hands sealed uncontrollably once again. His hands had created a bow and arrow, forged out of his own chakara. Ryoji mien became calm, collected. With an expression of seriousness, of calmness. He demonstrated that he had calmed himself to a certain degree. Without any ounce of hesitation did he place the arrow on the slight string that this bow held. The tip of the arrow gleamed with the rays of sunlight, within seconds his super human strength and athlete coordination allowed this arrow to travel through the air at the speed of 50 miles per hour. Her concision shouldn't be fully healed so this would be tough to dodge. 

---------------------


*Ikuto Uchiha*

He heard her speak. It seemed she was slightly nervous about asking him to join her in her small journey towards somewhere unknown to him. His eyes directed themselves towards the sky as he started to ponder rather aimlessly, the clouds drifted ever so gently and smoothly among the sky. His thoughts whirled through his mind as he began to notice the obvious once again. 

He didn't have any place to go.

So far he had been traveling aimlessly throughout the world, escaping his past, and his predetermined future, this brought the young man to frown slightly. She insisted, adding that her father would be angry if she went forward with what she had in mind. Not for any reason, but he felt that he shouldn't go, his power was limited compared to many shinobi out there, but he would probably find purpose through this. He journey did not involve creating bonds with other people, but there was money involve too... 

Maybe this could end well.

"Lead the way."


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 27, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*
_A burning mistake_

As soon as The Gentlemen saw the flames hit a branch he knew that the spar was over. Not because he was surrendering, but rather, that they had just set a forest on fire. Quickly he began to look for his flying companion, however he found nothing above him, or behind him. He head darting from side to side The Gentlemen began examining the forest ahead of him, searching once more for a sign of life.

He found nothing.

"Ryu! Where are you?! We need to get out of here!" his voice raising it's level drastically from the calm and cool level it was at earlier and taking on a sense of fear and almost panic. Quickly he turned once more, examining the ground behind him and the sky above him. And then once more he turned again, looking into the searing flames that had begun to engulf that of the region in front of him. He couldn't be in there? Could he? The Gentlemen's mind raced, thinking only of the safety of his opponent, this was only to be a mere spare and the had created a natural disaster.

"Ryu?"

The only thing he could do now was wait, wait to see if a sign of life presented itself, wait to see if his opponent would surface from behind him, or worse yet, from the flames.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 27, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi was in a form of shock. This boy...there was no way his genjutsu was stronger then hers. Her skill at genjutsu is top notch for a genin. Tenshi was in trouble. The mist faded. She was surprised that not even 1 image popped up. He was skilled. She watched his chakara. It was forming a attack.

Tenshi quickly grab her steel fan. Right then a bow and arrow popped out. Tenshi focused chakara in a fan. The same technique that makes her weapon have greater slicing abilities and also gives her the ability to control the fan.

As soon as the boy shot the arrow she threw the fan. Tenshi threw it with great speed. She then used the ability to move her weapon to make it spiral and go faster.

*Slice*

The fan sliced right through the arrow. Tenshi was controlling the fan with one hand. Her head wound was still healing. She took the fool of surprises as a compliment. As the fan cut through the arrow the arrow was sliced in two. One end of the arrow went right by Tenshi right ear. The other end went past her left ear. The speed of the arrow made her hair move a bit as it passed.

As the fan got closer to the boy Tenshi maneuver the fan. She quickly moved it in such a way for it to cut through the bow icy string. As soon as the string was cut Tenshi wound on her head was smaller. Tenshi used body flicker technique.


"N..now that yo..your bow is do..down ta..take this." 

She took a step back. She did a basic hyuga fighting stance. In Tenshi eyes the area had changed. She and the boy was standing on a ying yang sign in Tenshi vision. But of course the boy would not be able to see it.

"Your in my range!!! 8 trigrams! 64 palms!!!"

Tenshi charged the boy using her technique. While charging she noticed something strange. She could see through him. He may look human....but his insides tell me different. But Tenshi had to complete her attack.


Ryu Reikon

Ryu felt guilty. Though his voice and expression stayed the same. Burning the forest was a bit drastic. The gentlemen seemed to be worried. Gentleman voice tone changed a bit. 

"Im okay get out of there!!! This is a smallish forest filled with meteors and corpses. No one is alive in there!"

He yelled in his monotone voice. Ryu took a few steps back waiting for the boy to arrive. Birds began flying out of the forest. So did some wildlife. Trees began falling and the smoke began getting thick.

"Come out before I come in there I get you!"

Ryu yelled in slight worry but in the same monotone voice. He was worried because if the gentleman dies then it would be his fault.


----------



## Kei (Jan 27, 2012)

*Yomi*

She smiled a bit as he agreed to her request, she didn't know if Pao was still standing after the blast but she wanted to see where she and Koe grew up. Or what was left of it, Yomi began to move as she remembered the way to the village. The whole forest was her home, she learned more about the forest than Pao. It was a way to make sure that no one from the neighboring village who were looking for them were going to find them easily...

Yomi looked behind her, "So are you from any of the main villages?" she asked, "I haven't heard of travelers around here lately." she said

She placed her hand behind her back as she began to walk backwards to look at Ikuto. It was rude of her to talk when she was not facing him or so that was what her father told her when she was with him. If anything Yomi wanted to model after her father, but not too much where she lose herself but enough that people could see her father inside of her.

"I find it most interesting that someone so young could be traveling alone," Yomi said as she began to walk straight as she walked backwards, "Do you have a family?" she asked

Before long she looked down, feeling that she crossed the line yet again with the boy. She shook her head and looked down...

"Forgive me if I am being too curious." she said, "I haven't had time to establish a connection with those my age, so I just being to blurt out questions." she said as she turned around to look at the sky.

"We are headed to an old village if you want to know." she said, "I doubt it still standing, but I just want to see it for my own eyes."

Yomi looked up at the sky, how long has it been since she walked a foot into Pao. She felt so wrong for leaving the village, and the people that survived not knowing what to do without the priest and priestesses that had tended to everyone's cares and need. Yomi wondered were there any survives after the blast, and more importantly who were those people that were in there...

....

Yomi eyes narrowed...

She should have left the boy near his village than bring him into the village. Maybe if that would have happened, then those random people wouldn't have came and destroyed the little bit that had stood. 

Any where that the main villages dogs went, destruction was sure to follow...

"....Damn them..." Yomi cursed under her breath as she picked up speed, her need to see her old home began to overtake her


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 27, 2012)

*Hotaru Mission part 3*

Hotaru threw the stars at the cat and mid flight the cat snapped back into reality. It flipped back to its it feet and dodged all the stars and charged at him. "Crap." He began to back up and feel down. He flinched and covered up his face to protect himself from the scratches. He waited for it to attack him, but nothing happened. Instead it ran off leaving him in the dust. He peeked through and saw nothing so he lifted himself up to do a quick scout. "Where did it go?" He looked up at the trees and saw that the sky began to darken, "I have to get outta this forest before it gets dark. I know I had trouble to begin with but now it'll be just that much worst." He began to trudge back to the house, because he knew that was the only place left it would turn out. 

He made it back even though the last fourth of the way it was dark. He was picking a twig out of his hair when he saw the cat laying down with three kittens cleaning them with her tongue. That was when he felt a thought about going for a kunai to take them out. 'Wait... what am I doing. I should wait for them to go to sleep. I shouldn't split a family up even if they are just animals.'


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 27, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro saw the sword coming and stop the attack as her sword clash against his swprd. He was closed to her, she brought up her knee to his stomache hard. She did not cared that if he was knocked out cold or bleeding from the mouth. Her wolves could tell her soft side was back and that was a good side. She quickly flip the male Uchiha on his back and pointed the tip of her sword of hell at his throat. She looked at her wolves, as she was not going to kill this Uchiha as she tied him up.

"I guess we are going to have a speical guest in our tent, wolves. Are you going to fight me more or just layed there on the ground with your own hatrid?"

She noticed that he was not much of a talker as she was not one herself; when she was not around anyone. Her wolves nundge, the Uchiha on the ground. She walked away as her wolf pulled the Uchiha on to his back and followed Moro to where she was going. She kept walking intill she came to a open field and sat up camp as she just sat in the field outside of her tent as the silver wolf let the male Uchiha fall off it's back. Moro pulled the Uchiha into her tent, as she was going to say outside her tent and still did not trust him at all. She was still parniod that he was still going to kill her, as she had her scenses open if anyone or anyone approached her at all. She could here the Uchiha if he open his mouth, as her wolves were next to her on the soft ground of the field as the wheat grain tickle her legs and the noses of the wolves, as they rest while Moro meditate as everything was calming to her.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue was so deep in thought that he didn't notice Moro standing over him until her wolf started growling. Even though he looked up and saw her, his mind was troubling over what his ordeal might mean.

_I'll have to speak to Makaan-sama when I get back to the village. Something about this contract sounds suspicious..._




			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "I was worried about you and I came looking for you Nue. Where did you went to when you did not leave a trail behind from this spot?"



"Huh? Oh. It seems I was summoned somewhere, but I didn't recognize the place. Something happened though and they sent me back. I don't exactly know who 'they' are though. I'll have to investigate it later."

He knotted his brow for a while before the circumstance suddenly dawned on him. "Ah, you came to look for me. Sorry for making you worry. I just saw something strange and ended up following it."

As Nue thought back on the moment he suddenly wondered if that insect had actually used genjutsu on him.

"Anyway, it's over now. We can head back to the festival I guess. I'm feeling kinda hungry, and it would be shame if I didn't get to try what you cooked before everyone eats it all."

Nue used Moro for support to drag himself up before dusting himself off and sauntering back into town. The party had not diminished in the slightest as both humans and animals were enjoying themselves. Nue spied one of the rapidly emptying platters that Moro had prepared and made straight for it, skillfully outpacing a fat man that was going for the same dish.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 27, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*
_Resolution_

It was a fast response, a concerned response, not the tone but rather, the speed and urgency. It was a concerned response that brought the end to The Gentlemen's fears and brought an end to his spar with Ryu.

"Im okay get out of there!!! This is a smallish forest filled with meteors and corpses. No one is alive in there!"

He was out of the forest and that's all that mattered right now, everything else seemed as though it would follow place and fix itself, quickly and without an attempt at trying to make himself sound polite he responded, caring only to set this situation straight.

"It's okay..." Pausing for a moment he took a few steps back to take a breath, the smoke of the burning tree and the ash had begun filling and corrupting that of which he breathed. "It's okay... I'm not in the woods, just on the other side from where you are I guess..."

He paused now to think and examine the surroundings, while Ryu was correct that it was a small forest it still covered distance in length, enough distance that it would take time to travel across it, and judging that Ryu had somehow managed to land on the other side and be on the ground The Gentlemen considered that his wings where probably gone or unusable. That being said it would be rather hard for either of them to communicate or spar much more, not that he wanted to spar after what had just happened.

"Look, it appears as though we are cut off from each other. That being said we have two rational choices on where to go from here." Pausing he once again scanned over the burning timber just to make sure his assumptions where correct. Confident in them he continued.

"Part ways, or speak to each other by a burning forest, the choice is your sir."


----------



## Cjones (Jan 27, 2012)

*Hisoka -LT-*

Vulgar?after a lot of pondering and skimming through her internal dictionary Hisoka had finally come across at least one word that could describe this person she was attending to. He had a lack of sophistication in his general actions and seemed a little rough too. Though at the same time he seemed sort of jovial and there was a certain type of flair to all his actions and even the way he spoke. The mask and scowl that he wore only added to rather ?colorful? personality. The boy felt like an actor who was constantly playing a ?role?, she found him pretty interesting to say the least. Compared to the last to people she met and Hyuubato who?re more serious and stiff, he was a lot more loose and free about himself.

His jokes weren?t half bad either to say the least.

Simply shaking her head with a smirk as she listened to him explain how he got his injuries which dealt with a confrontation with ice fairies, as he called them, who she?d guess was probably someone from the Ivery clan going off of memory alone as they were the only warring clan known for that particular style and just come one, fairies don?t really exist?right? Well as Hisoka began to wonder about that rather disturbing thought and how she may have to get herself checked later for even half way believing it, she continued to listen as he finished off with a joke, a play on words from her previous statement.

?Get it, serious, serial? Pretty good stuff right? Man I?m lucky I?m not an egg because I crack myself up. So medic with a mouth what?s your story? How does a pretty little thang like yourself end up being a doctor when you?re almost my age??

Hisoka was caught partially off guard by his question as she treated the other scraps and cuts over his body. The surprise was more to the question than him actually asking her one. It had been a long time since someone had asked her that question. Since she?d been living amongst the Fujibayashi, she?s just gone with the flow of things. Everyone else in the camp were doctors of varying ranges and she figured if she wanted to be of any kind of help learning the art of medical ninjutsu was simply the logical choice of the matter.  

?You?re a pretty funny guy, medic with a mouth huh? Well to answer your question?what can I say; it was pretty much me repaying a debt if you will?? She began to explain briefly pausing as she began to think back. ?The clan adopted me and treated me as one of their own blood. So naturally I felt compelled to pay them back. It?s not the most glamorous reason really that was just how I felt initially about the whole thing, but now?? Her worlds trailed off a bit as she continued patching up the rest of his body, making sure she overlooked nothing that could come back and cause problems for him later down the line.

?The ability to heal or as the clan calls it, the ability to breathe life, into someone to help extend their life brings forth a feeling to the surface I can?t really describe. I?m also always complimented on how gentle my touch is heh.? A simple smile appeared on her face as she spoke about her reason. Finally finishing up her work Hisoka stretched and placed her hands inside her jacket. ?Also the name is Hisoka and you?re??? 
​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 27, 2012)

*Hotaru Mission Part 4*

The cats retreated into a vase that was tilted over and he waited long enough to hear the mother snore in her sleep. 'Now is my chance.' He crept up silently and wrapped the top with a bag and some rope. 'Where do I bring them now?' He thought of what a cat would like and what they eat. 'She seemed to like playing and digging in loose soil and they would only eat things that were smaller than them... A field? I guess I'll take them to a open field.' He began his journey down the brook considering it would be the easiest way to find a suitable place for them to live at. It took all night for him to find an exact description of what he was looking for. When the sun rose he could see insects flapping out of the low cut grass and here and there field mice. 'This will be perfect for a cat.' He set it down gently and untied the bag and crept away to hide across the brook. The mother cat emerged from the vase and was surprised by the new landscape. It looked left to right and crouched when it saw breakfast. Next thing he knew the cat killed a mouse and was having her daily dose of protein. 'Good, she seems to be happy. I'll have to make it back to the client.' Hotaru began to run back at full speed making it back in a hour. He was covered in dirt, twigs, scratches, and sweat when he knocked on the door. Yoko opened the door with a yawn and saw how dirty Hotaru was. "Ehh, the job done?" He nodded, "The cat is now officially out of your hair, you don't have to worry any longer." "Good, here is your payment." She leaned over and took the money out of a drawer and pinched the top of the bag so when he held out his hand all she would have to do is let it go. "Thank you, you have a great day." She forced a smile, "I sure will." Leaving it at that she slammed the door and Hotaru made his way back to town to clean up.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 27, 2012)

Yuuki​_Liquid Times_​
Yuuki sat at his desk almost content in the expensive wood chair that he rocked back and forth in. He had the most annoying job in his own organization. Well it wasn't known that he had created the now largely known and powerfully influential village known as the OLN. He looked over some documents which he had just recieved. 

Today was the day he would be meeting a prince. Just the thought of a prince made him imagine someone with a stick shoved up there ass. He had been annoyed with royalty since they were the dumbest class of idiots who thought they were divine. 

He looked over the documents one more time then awaited inside his office. The meeting time was already set and it seemed the prince would be late to the meeting. Already Yuuki was beginning to regret becoming the Captain of the Information squadron and also secret leader. 

There seemed to be a knock on the door before the actual sound could be heard by normal ears. The footsteps were enough to give away the information that he had arrived. With a flick of his hand the door seemed to open like magic.

"Would you be a dear and come in?"


----------



## Bringer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

Ryu sighed. He had caused to much damage and wanted to go home. Though he did think about it for a bit. But suddenly four ninja came behind him. It was his village jounin.

*"Lord Ryu. By order of your sister you must come with us."*

Ryu sighed. And he did what he said. He followed them home. He had deactivated his technique. While walking he forget to tell the gentleman his answer.

"Sorry I must be going!!!"

As Ryu was walking he noticed. He had not completed the mission. But he was sure his sister understood. He looked at all the meteors. He remembered his sister saying she would get to the bottom of this.

He stared at the corpses and the destruction. He was glad basically no one in his clan died....but the castles were now ruble. It would be pain until it would be rebuilt.

He was bored. His dragon egg still never hatched. Ryu sighed. When will something interesting happen. These meteors were just plain boring.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 27, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro help Nue back to the festival, if he was summon she still had to work on her own Uchiha jutsu. Even though she still had to faced her innerself, as later it will get tougher and would help her evently though the tougher skin and brusiers that would be there but the lesson would be burn into her heart and mind. She smiled as everone was eating up her food, like they never ate before in their lives. She did not noticed how popular her food was from the beginning.

"I am surprised everyone is enjoying the food I cook for them. I did not noticed that I am good at cooking. Atleast I pick up your scent to followed it and wait till you show up again."

Moro smiled as she went over to tried her desert she made, as she never made desset before. She took a bite and it was pretty good. That made her eyes light up. She had a feeling all this sugar would make act werider than normal. She was glad that the ice did not melt from the warm weather with the sweet surp on it.

"Hey Nue, after you eat. Do you care to dance with me?

Her wolf looked at her as to him only Nue could not dance fast, he could only slow dance. Moro was thinking the same thing and blush and hopefully Nue would not mind about that at all. She tried her second dessert she made of a chococlate cake, she did not picked u the rice cakes she made because she had them almost everyday. She was enjoying the festival even though there was other seirous matters that was happing while the festival was going on and the people having a good time. Her wolf nuzzled her leg to get her thoughts together and it work as she thought the wolf wanted to tasted the shaved ice and she shared it with him some to not leave him out or the silver wolf would come up with some clever for a later joke to pulled on her or Nue.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 27, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

"_Oi Noct! Don't you think it's a little suspicious being called by a organization out of nowhere? I mean even if it's a request, your still a target to alot of bounty hunters._" The man with the scar running down his eye lids tried to keep up with Noctis as he was walking down a foreign path. "_Whatever happens, happens. I chose my path as a Shinobi, so I can't back down from whatever task I've been given, Gladiolus._" A disappointing sigh had come from the one known as the Prince.

"_We've got to be careful now, Ignis isn't here to watch our backs. I mean he's usually the one to point out the danger for us. You can't expect me to be the same as him._" Gladiolus was getting a bit worried but he wouldn't chicken out of something like this. "_Your forgetting I unlocked my Surigan. I'm not as weak as I was before, I can fight as a true Ranen now. So don't concern yourself too much._" Gladiolus nodded but still felt a bit stiff about coming. Noctis had his hands in his pocket as he noticed a tower up ahead.

"_That must be it, I wonder why they called me so urgently?._" 












As both Noctis and Gladiolus approached the front entrance, they were immediately let through as they looked like they were expecting the both of them. "_Looks like they really want to meet you._" The man behind the boy smirked as they entered through the doorway into the designated building. "_So who was it that wanted to meet with you?_" The ninja scroll from his pocket was taken out, and he saw the name Yuuki. He put the scroll back into his back pocket and arrived at the door to the client's room.

"_This seems to be the room. I just hope I don't have to deal with something annoying...._" Right before Noctis was about to knock on the door, it had opened with no one on the other side. "Would you be a dear and come in?" An anonymous voice was heard coming from the deep side of the dark room. Noctis grunted and entered the room, with Gladiolus behind him/ Inside, he saw a skeptical figure sitting behind a desk. He couldn't quite make out how he looked like with there being almost no light within the room. The only source of light was coming from the hallway outside of the room.

"_So, why did you suddenly call me? What was so urgent that you needed a Prince of his clan to come running to a suspicious area of the country?_" Instead of sitting down, Noctis leaned back against the wall on the side with his arms crossed and eyes closed. Gladiolus just stood cautiously in defense of a possible attack.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 28, 2012)

Yuuki​_The Prince is a Pauper_​
_"So, why did you suddenly call me? What was so urgent that you needed a Prince of his clan to come running to a suspicious area of the country?"_

His voice even sounded like some emo douchebag who was mulling over some sort of loss. It was terribly irritating just to hear him speak but he needed to have a conversation.He knew that what he was about to say would raise some eyebrows but hopefully he would get it.

Yuuki tilted his head allowing it to escape the darkness for only a moment. His hood covered his eyes only allowing his green bangs and his sinister smile to protrude from behind it. His hand motioned to the chairs that were set down in front of his desk. He wanted them to be more comfortable before laying down his ultimatum. 

" I'm hurt that you think this great village would be suspicious. Of course I wouldn't dare bother royalty with such menial problems. Prince uhhh Noctis was it? You are a fugitive and it is the O.L.N's prime directive to hunt down all the imbalances within these lands. Do you understand what I'm getting at? "

His eyes peeked from under his bangs. Yuuki was a more effeminate looking male. His nose was small and tiny and his mouth still kept it's sinister smile. His one snake like eye seemed to pierce straight into there souls. The information squad had files stacked up to the ceiling on other fugitives.

They wanted to control and keep a station of them within the Organization. More or less if the prince accepted this offer his worries would be all gone. All it took was one little answer of yes and Yuuki's plans were gonna move on as planned.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 28, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_












After hearing what this person's true intentions were, Noctis felt a bit annoyed. He sighed at the man in disappointment expecting a better reason for him to be here. "_I'm sure you know fully well know that you are in a terribly bad position at the moment. Pissing me off is the last thing you want to do..... Especially if it involves forcing to keep me here because of some order you blindly follow like a dog._" As Noctis slowly opened his eyes, the focus of attention in the dark room was the bright red light that emitted from the eyes.

The next moment the Weapon of Aries and the Weapon of Libra could be seen floating in the air in front of him and glowing so majestically that it was hard to miss. Both of these weapons were targeting the person known as Yuuki and looked like they were about to strike. "_I'd highly advise you don't waste my time and overlook your orders...._" Gladiolus was in the room as well, seeing that Noctis was only brought here to be kept as a hostage. This bad feeling he had was finally unraveling in light of this situation. "_So you brought the Prince here only for that, huh? Well, the boy's got me as a bodyguard for a reason._" He cracked his knuckles while smirking at the person known as Yuuki until he heard some noises coming down from the hallway.

Gladiolus knew that they probably were some of the organization's lackeys being called by this man. "_Noct, I'll take care of the guys outside if they get to violent, I'm sure you have things under control here?_" Noctis nodded which lead Gladiolus to exit the room to take care of the latter. 

"_So Yuuki, was it? If you have ever heard of the Ranen's Surigan, then you should know how unique it is compared to the other Kekkei Genkais._" Noctis wasn't even looking at Yuuki but at the wall across from the side of the room. "_Now then, I ask you of this, do you feel safe keeping me around?_" His voice was cold, cold with a killer's intent.


----------



## Laix (Jan 28, 2012)

*Shell*
*INCY WINCY SPIDER*

"Firstly, I'm not fucking dating him," she snapped, crossing her arms in fustration. "Secondly, we're here on important business. We're now known as the BRANDED, and we are currently on our first important mission."

"Are you sure you should be telling her all this?" Skye whispered in Shell's ear, unsure of what to make of this Hikari woman. She'd just took care of Lessar in an instant, though the only thing stopping Skye going to help the girl was the fact she brought it on herself.

"You need to stop worrying sometimes Skye," Shell began with a narrow-eyed smirk aimed at Hikari. "Hikari couldn't harm a fly."

"She just one-shotted Lessar."

"Lessar doesn't count."

"*FUCK YOU!!*" Lessar screamed in retaliation as she struggled to free herself from the sticky web.

- - - - - - -​​ *Shell LT*
*I'M BUSY*
​
​Judging by the amount of chakra swirling around the arrow, Shell could tell that this was a dangerous technique. Turning the wrong way or moving just a second late could cost her her life. It was finally hitting her that this was a serious battle and felt more like he was trying to assassinate her rather than simply 'take her money'. Cendrillion was probably offering him a bonus for bringing her head afterall. _It would be perfect._ She could easily cover it up to make it look like this kid going after her was just a rogue bounty hunter who got lucky.
_
'But I'm not going to let that happen,'_ she whispered to herself as she began to run towards him with Calibur tight in her hand. Her plan was to run a little bit, then quickly jump out of the way at the last moment. This was assuming the arrow wasn't a homing missle and Shell could time it right. It was a horribly difficult situation.

Seeing her chance, Shell lept as the arrow closed in on her. It wasn't a complete success as the arrow sliced past her left leg, splattering blood through the air and leaving a horrible stinging pain. The ice on the fresh wound made it all the more painful, leaving Shell to flop out of the sky like a pigeon shot dead. Her sword fell out of her hands and landed next to her, leaving her open to attack. She tried to get up and fight, but the pain in her leg was unbearable. The arrow didn't even hit her head-on yet it felt like she'd been hacked at with a freezing cold axe. There was only one word that could express her feeling right now-

"*FUCK!!*"


----------



## River Song (Jan 28, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

Her eyes flashed with an evil glint as she watched the younger girl struggle in the mess of webbing.   “Don’t ask me how to get out because honestly, I don’t know” she said giggling. She turned towards shell, who was now looked quite annoyed with Hikari.

“Oh lighten up Sammie, it was only a joke” she said as she watched the agitated girl with the a look of amusement“Oh so you formed a little group, how cute.” Hikari pitch was bordering on Squealing, as she skipped towards Shell

“What’s the mission Sammie, rescuing a dog up a tree? Oh wait is it to go get an old ladies shopping” she asked.  She stopped talking while the other two conversed with Shell, but she was looking, it seemed like Shell was the leader, Skye looked like how was the strongest though, followed by sky and then the little pip-squeak, she smirked at the aforementioned midgets response to shells comment response.

“ So I’ve got nothing to do now, and I would rather get away before the slug bitch realises I’m gone so how about I come with you.” She said it in a tone that made it clear that  Shell didn’t have much of a choice.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 28, 2012)

Yuuki​The Idiot vs The Genius​
"So Yuuki, was it? If you have ever heard of the Ranen's Surigan, then you should know how unique it is compared to the other Kekkei Genkais. Now then, I ask you of this, do you feel safe keeping me around?"


Yuuki used every ounce of his power to not plant his palm in his face. This moron had not understood anything that had come from his mouth. Instead it seemed he wanted to battle and unwise choice for the prince. And to ask the fucking Captain of the information squadron what something is really pushed the envelope.

Yet even that didn't deter his smile from his face. His smile only changed in to a melancholy one when the kids so called bodyguard left the room. He had really thought they were going to fight just from the materialized weapons. Yuuki began to laugh almost too hard and coughed a bit as he laughed even harder.

" Man! You have to be the most retarded person alive. This ENTIRE Village is the O.L.N your really gonna fight and entire village with it's own military sub-set full of emo dickheads like you. Now sit your ass down! I'm offering you shitheads full immunity under the pact you WILL make with the O.L.N "

Yuuki was pissed off entirely by having to baby sit this angsty bad boy wannabe sensitive royal piece of trash. With the flick of his hand he could have Ouroboro's inflict his venom on Noctis which would cause him to cease his annoying bickering.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 28, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Yuuki had explained the situation through a different manner. He simply wanted Noctis to join his organization. However even though the situation was different, the fact that Noctis would be kept there is still stands. Noctis could have fought him, but he lacks knowledge of his techniques. In light of his intentions, Noctis lifted himself from the side of the wall and head for the door. He dismissed his weapons and deactivated his Surigan in seeing his choice of leaving was possible. Before he was about to exit, he stopped. "_In that case..... Not interested... I wouldn't want to be treated like a dog like you. I'd rather do things by own way._"

But something else came to mind, why did they call Noctis of all people? There must have been a reason behind this to come here. "_I am however curious to why you called me of all people. I'm not one to serve another being solely affliated with only my clan. You people already should have noticed that, but you still chose to invite me here. Why though?_" Noctis's hands slid inside his pockets waiting to hear Yuuki's response.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 28, 2012)

Yuuki​True Intentions​
"You want the truth. Your going to die that's why I want the Imperator wants you here. If it was up to me you could rot in a grave along with your frie--wow I almost said too much. "

Yuuki's smile didn't waver even and inch as he looked at the young boy. He knew letting information from the archives go was a crime but he ran the show so who cared.

 His eye seemed to turn green but only for a second since it was and effect of the experiments. This Librarium had given him all the specimens that he could ever want. His body was dying fast and he needed a suitable replacement. 

By monitoring the status of someone like Noctis along with the other 7 specimens he had already contacted. He didn't want to beg for the man to stay since showing weakness near trash would be unexceptionable.  

He coughed into his hand pushing his body with the earlier laugh. The blood that appeared in his hand was quickly placed in the shadows of the dark room. His eyes began to glaze over with the boredom .

" Are you gonna leave yet? Damn, your like a lost puppy or something get out. "


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 28, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

"You want the truth. Your going to die that's why I want the Imperator wants you here. If it was up to me you could rot in a grave along with your frie--wow I almost said too much." The organization head apparently could foretell the Prince's death. But this hasn't surprised him. Noctis had things to do before he could possibly think about dying. He was the heir to his own clan. He was going to be the next king. So he couldn't afford to die before that. 

"Are you gonna leave yet? Damn, your like a lost puppy or something get out." Apparently, Noctis wasn't going to leave until he was answered his question completely. "_It's nice to know that even dogs like you have some free will.... But you think I'm going to die?_" He turned towards the person sitting behind the desk with a sinister look on his face. "_My answer's still no. However, you haven't given me a completely good reason to my question._"

If they could tell Noctis's death, why would they bother trying to protect him with the Ranen clan already protecting him. There was something more to this than his death. For instance, the boy has never heard of this organization until he got the request from them. But Gladiolus was going to die? How could someone know that? Noctis chose not to care except urge to get more answer.

"_I have a duty to follow out my mother's death wish. So thus, I have no interest in whatever this organization is wanting to offer. I follow my own path, regardless of what may come in the way. Make sure your leader understands that._" Noctis's face expression did not change through the whole conversation.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 28, 2012)

*Ikuto Uchiha*​
She turned. Her eyes seemed gentle and held no ill will, other than the fact he was bombarded with the most unwanted question of all, the thought, once again, crawled to the back of his head, following her steps slowly through the forest, Ikuto's head started to ravel, hurt in a sense. The side of his lip lifted demonstrating displeasure, not cause of the question, but because of the memories that keep indulging him in despair. Yet, the questions didn't necessarily needed to be avoided, yet revealing such a conundrum would lead to horrible disasters in the future, once again this young man is rogue, a traitor among traitors. One that desired the end, the folly of his clan, someone with less purpose to live than a wild animal. 

Not even as a judgmental balance to this rotten world, he already decided his own fate, he was the harbinger of their demise. A trained killer. His words only spoke one sentence,  his mien was expressionless, throughout the course of her questions had his mind had whirled through a storm of memories, memories that unlike any other childs were unpleasant and filled with blood. Wars and battles, a fight between Kings and peasants... Uchiha versus the world.

"I- don't belong to any special clan. My clan is just small and insignificant."

Even though his words were shorts they held a deep strong hatred among it, a resentful emotion, even though his mien expressed nothing, calmed as the coursing river, blank and a unpainted canvas. However, she turned, her feet continued to speed... her condition was becoming serious as lips started to mouthed... he didn't quite get what she said, but her mien expressed disgust, a strong disgust in some type of human. His eyes jolted open as he witnessed her rushed through the leafs of this forest.

"H-hey! Hold up!"

His feet did the same kiking the earth beneath him. He rushed towards the young female.

-------------------

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*​
Within seconds the battle had ended. It did not last anything, as he expected he was weaker than the average Uchiha. What power could he obtain to increase this massive forced called Uchiha, withing a warm tent he laid calmly as he enjoyed the warmth and clammed nature of his surroundings, even tied could he feel slight comfort form this area, however his emotions had once again taken the best of him, he was threatened by this young female Uchiha that now stands out side within the camp fire, his hands tied to together started to form seals, inhaling chakara ever so slight, he used a weak fire ball jutsu on the rope, it started to ignite slowly burning away this hindrance that binds him. Soon he stood from the ground ad wiped the residual amount of ash in his clothes, picking up his swords his made his way out of the tent and stared at the young woman before him.

Uncaring as his stare was, he did but a slight turn and continued walking towards the unknown. He believe he overstayed his welcome in this situation, even though, she was Uchiha and there was a split second where she tried to kill him, he understood that her power was beyond his comprehension and ability. In this situation he was worthless. And so, he decided to move on until there was another chance where they could a day where he would be powerful enough to engage her in glorious battle. Mid way he stopped however his sight did not move, but his voice arose.

"Until we meet again. My name is Ikuto Uchiha. Stay strong and keep safe. Cause in the long run your biggest threat will be me."

His feet marched through the forest and continued to with his unknown route, wherever the wind blew, he would go. 

----------​
*Ryoji Ivery​*
Her persistence was beyond stupid. Her eyes unsure yet she fought to kill since the battle started, what a mother--- damn it! The moment he witnessed her attempt to knife his arrow he pulled a kunai that held a paper bomb with it, she kept moving, doing these large amount of techniques and soon appearing before his eyes, his teeth clenched harder, until he was brought to only a small smirk.

"You made this too easy for me."

he threw the kunai between her feet, before she could do anything else, his bomb ignited, before it was set out into a very large explosion. Ryoji was sent hurling back towards the air. His back smashing a wooden surface, Ryoji's eyes gleamed in slight pleasure. That wouldn't be easily dodged if she was commencing an actual technique. But he didn't bother to fight worthless battles. 

Disgraceful humans, no disgraceful Hyuga's. He wouldn't bother with them anymore. Spitting the blood from his mouth he stared at this being with eyes of malice and anger.

"Tsk... I won't waste my strength."  

He quickly turned and headed further into the forest. Ending this worthless cause for a battle.

--------------------

*Ryoji Ivery LT​*
It wasn't a direct hit, but it seemed that he managed to wound her, her leg was bleeding pretty horribly. His felt rather odd, merciful at the sight of what he's done. He was asked only to retrieve a slight bag of coin and he ended up engaging in what he thought was a heated battle. A sigh escaped his lips as he landed on top of a branch. Quickly heading towards the young female, he started at her, firstly he grabbed hold of her large swords and said.

"Well. First of let me take this of your hands. Wouldn't want to get my head cut of now." He walked a few steps back and pierced into the earth away from her clutches. Once again he turned towards her, looking at her bleeding leg and sighed once again. He ripped his sleeve and closed the girl

"Hold still."

He wasn't a medic, but her wound needed to stop bleeding, he tied tightly the sleeve around her wound. Like a bandage it should at least stop the blood from coursing out her body to a large extent. His eyes focused on what he was doing he didn't notice her could have just taken the bag and end it, but never the less... he wanted to at least make up for what he'd done.

Lifting her up and placing her arm around his neck. Soon walking through the forest before picking up her large sword he said.

"Let's see if there's a nearby village or something nearby. Maybe we could find a doctor or something."


----------



## Laix (Jan 28, 2012)

*Shell LT*
*I'M BUSY*
​
"Get off me!"

Shell brushed him off her in anger, barely managing to stand up. She was angry that this boy was trying to be nice to her after injuring her like that. No matter what he did, he was _dead_ the next time she saw him.

"Don't ever fucking do that to me again. You try to kill me, it's war. I won't be done until I'm carrying your head through a graveyard," She spat with blood splattered on her face and legs. Clenching her teeth, she glanced at Calibur in his grip. She needed her sword back, but it seems he took it to stop her from attacking.

"Just give me the fucking sword back. You can have the money; Cendrillion's days are numbered so I'll claim it back then."

- - - - - - -  -

*Shell*
*INCY WINCY SPIDER

*The offer that Hikari suggested was one that caught Shell's interest. Especially on this mission they could do with an extra hand. It would mean having to make changes to fit her in but it may be worth it.

"An important mission to take down the Regnums actually," Shell answered with a wicked grin. "Think of them like a tower. One by one, we pull a brick out until the whole thing comes tumbling down."

"Wait, are you sure about th-" Skye tried to warn Shell but was cut off.

"No, I'm confident. Hikari, I think it'll be good if you tagged along, don't you~?"

"*DEAR GOD NO!!*"


----------



## Chronos (Jan 28, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery LT*​
Gross. 

The blood of a human had been placed upon his skin. Whipping set blood from his flesh her stared down at the seemingly useless girl before him, a smirk broke out before he could burst in teasing laughter. Her wild nature was laughable, but to the point that Ryoji knew these words were empty, he lifted the blade before her eyes, the edge of the tip in between her eyes as he said.

"Well then, what's stopping me from taking not only this fine swords, but your life as well? Not to mention your head could be pretty valuable to this woman that sent me here. Of course, I am only a hired gun, whatever means you find honest or just mean absolutely nothing to me."

Her blade, Calibur felt fitting withing his hand, the fact that he felt reluctant to release it was not even a coincidence, he was surely thinking that he should take this blade for his own, it was truly not a bad opportunity to just slice her down and get it over with. Ryoji's faith on humanity was running short, this is the third human he's met that has had such a vicious personality and trust for hatred. But never the less he was not to different from her.

"The only reason why you're mouthing out to me right now, it's because I allow it to. Face it, you're in my mercy. If I desired it, all those threats could just fade with the wind miss Shell. Tell me though, do you even know my name? How will someone with no knowledge of me, be able to defeat me? Of course you already know my release."

He laughed slightly at the end of that sentence as he


*-PIERCE!!-*

...
....
....

the blade was place right in front of him towards the earth. He quickly placed his hand within her pouch and held the bag within his hands, with a smirk he looked at her with eyes fueled with slight joy as he said.

"I'll hold you on to that you know. My name is Ryoji. My clan's name, well, try figuring that out for yourself, shouldn't be to hard miss Shell. Now if you excuse me, I have thing that I must do. I'm pretty sure you'll be alright, now won't you?"

His feet started to move ever so slight through the forest. Not looking back he lifted his hand and said.

"Catch you later, then."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2012)

*Zero Enna LT
Clown on Clown Violence*​
As Zero was about to enter he could feel that familiar tingling feeling, it wasn't as strong as usual but it was definitely there. It didn't take long to ascertain the trigger of the source as a voice called out to him:

“You know the phantom of the opera isn’t on tonight, its the circus, so you might wan’t to go change little boy.” 

Zero took one look at the lithe feminine form that produced such an inane insult towards him. It was a girl who looked confused. She must have been confused considering how she was dressed and how she was addressing The Clown Prince. For starters she looked like she put on her makeup in the dark without a mirror. She was seemed to be a clown as well though given her clothing and makeup., her mascara and red lipstick sloppily done while she had two different shapes on her eyes.

“ZAHAHAHAZAHAZAHA!!!!” He erupted with mocking laughter at the forwardness of this female “counterpart”. For her to step up and come at him as she did showed confidence but at the same time she wasn’t aware of the foolish mistake she had just made. She was talking to someone who had a mounting body count, but not only that he was strong in terms of trading verbal jabs as well.

“That’s funny considering it looks like a blind baby Cyclops did your make up. Is that what happened deary? Is this a case of class warfare? The serf attempting to goad the noble into cutting out her larynx and wearing it for a necklace? Anyway I don’t expect some two bit dime a dozen knock off to know sophistication when it shows up. I’m the Ayatollah of Rock n’ Rolla, The Sexy Beast, Clown Prince with a mouth. You might want to watch your tongue before I cut that out too. After I do that you should consider miming as a career path. I wonder though if you cut off a mime’s hands are they still a mime? ZAHAZAHAZAHA!!!!” Zero cut his laughter abruptly, not wasting anytime reaching into how cowl and producing a single butterfly knife. He only pulled out one as he was running low on supply but even with one he wielded it with dazzling slickness. 

“So girly why don’t I carve a smile into your face. It’ll be ear to fucking ear courtesy of your royal highness. You don’t have to thank me; actually I should thank you as I was going to have a difficult time picking out whom to slaughter first tonight.” Zero turned his body so it was perpendicular to Hikari and out one hand flat behind his back. He motioned to her knife in hand to come forward.

“So peanut are you going to be killed to death or are you going to run and make this a bit more interesting? Either way I’ll get all snikt snikt with you."


*---------*

*Zero Enna
Good Deed For the Day*​
Zero listened intently to Hisoka’s response to his question. He was impulsive and brash, but that didn’t make the Clown Prince an idiot, he was very interested in not just dissecting people physically but mentally as well. He took note of how her eyebrows arched ever so slightly indicating surprise by the question. He wasn’t sure if it were because he asked it or at the content of the question but that was neither here nor there if you really thought about it. 

*Kukuku
*
The Authority’s commands permeated through Zero’s mind telling him that this girl was a tool not a pet. The meaning behind the words were clear, his interest was to start and end at her medical expertise. However Zero didn’t really care what the Authority had to say on the matter, this was interesting and he didn’t need some detached voices without a body getting in the way of his fun.

“You’re a pretty funny guy, medic with a mouth huh? Well to answer your question…what can I say; it was pretty much me repaying a debt if you will…”

Zero was now the one who was taken aback by her answer; for some reason he couldn’t place her answer resonated with him. Like a part of him could relate to her motivations. However that was impossible because the Clown Prince was loyal only to the Authority and most importantly himself. She paused gathering her thoughts before continuing on.

“ “The clan adopted me and treated me as one of their own blood. So naturally I felt compelled to pay them back. It’s not the most glamorous reason really that was just how I felt initially about the whole thing, but now…”

The emotions that resonated before were slowly but surely becoming empathy and Zero detested it. It was an odd feeling he could understand her but he couldn’t. It didn’t make sense but it did as the tiny fragments of a phantom lurked within the recesses of Zero’s dark soul. This girl was trouble in the worst sense of the word for Zero. He didn’t say anything just letting her continue to do her job, but true to form she continued. Once you got a woman talking they wouldn’t stop unless you cut out their voice box. The girl continued on to talk about the philosophical beliefs and the gratifying effect her altruistic calling had on the soul. In Zero’s mind it was all very narcissistic, the helping of others in order to feel like you were deserving of a pat on the back. 

However Zero couldn’t help but chuckle at her gentle touch quip but as he did so he noticed a smile on the girl’s face, a genuine smile. Zero realized he was very wrong about her, she he wasn’t full of it. This girl really had an honorable quality to her that in a way Zero could respect even if it was in direct contrast to his nihilistic views of the world. She was one of the few genuine good ones…

“Also the name is Hisoka and you’re…?”

“So the medic with a mouth has a name. Well Hisoka I’m Zero Enna aka The Sexy Beast aka The Ayatollah of Rock n Rolla aka The Clown Prince with a mouth…” Zero’s tone was jovial and bombastic as he went over all of his self appointed aliases. However his tone changed completely as he began to speak:

“I don’t believe in loyalty or duty, I feel like people should do what they want when they want. To just be cuckold and responsible is too boring an existence for me. It’s not the kind of life for me, I feel like anyone that says they’re ok with that sort of living is a liar. Actually I know they are…” Zero now paused as he thought about the light he could see in people with his doujutsu. His pupil began to swirl as his eye changed completely. The pupil swirled into a dark black with a red outline around it, his iris becoming a diamond shape. An alternating pattern of white, grey, and black formed around the red outline of his pupil inside and outside the diamond shaped iris. This was his gift this was the Rimen Sharingan. He stared down Hisoka with his eye searching for her negativity, there was some there but after the words she spoke it was only a trace amount. She really was one of the few goodhearted people he had ever met.

“With this eye I can see the truth of the world, I can peer into the very depths of a persons’ soul. I can see their light, no a better term would be there evil. You have a very dim light Hisoka, don’t ever change.” Zero stood up abruptly taking a look at the blood pills then Hisoka. At this point whatever healing needed to be done he could get done naturally.

“I was going to probably kill you after this for shits and gigs, but I don’t have the stomach for it anymore. Like I said before you’re truly a good person Hisoka I’m glad I met you, it means not everyone in this world is a bad person.” Zero began to lay down three seals. His chakra was low but he sure he could pull this off…

*SHUNSHIN NO JUTSU*

*POOF*

And just like that the Friendly Neighborhood Mad Clown Prince was gone...


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2012)

*Yomi *

They were the cause of everything, and it was the reason why everything changed around her. Nehi was dead because the simple fact that they brought everyone in. If it wasn't for their kindness maybe nothing really bad would happen. When the boy called out to her, she felt herself stop and turn around towards him. 

She looked at him and then shook her head, "Sorry..." she said as she turned back around, her body moved flawlessly over the rocks. "We are almost there," she said as stopped 

Her feet began to drag, she could feel the ground change, and the green scenery of the trees were gone. This place was nothing but dirt, everything that Pao use to be was now gone, and replaced with dirt. Yomi felt Koe instantly get sad, she could feel the pain that Koe was feeling.

Yomi sat down in the patch of nothingness, "Its been a while." Yomi said to the dead the village. Yomi could see where everything use to be, the priestesses temple and where she use to study at...

....

Yomi didn't move for a minute as she grabbed her knees....

She moved along with her life..So she couldn't cry...

But Koe could, she could cry all she wanted, and there would be no judging of the young girl. Koe had more memories of her fallen village than Yomi had, but she knew if the Minamoto clan fell. She would cry and brawl her eyes out...

Yomi, "Its time to move on..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 28, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

One of Moro's brown wolves growled at the other brown wolf saying I had a feeling he is going to walk in a circle and end up back here. The silver wolf growled back he knows where he is going like any ninja in the world with out or with a map. Moro was glad that she did not give her name to Ikuto, to him she was a Uchiha with out a first name. He has a face to remember his threat to battle one day. To her  Ikuto was not her bigger threat than inner self. She sighed as another person was after her eyes for power again, I thought I ditched Kain. She was glad Romulus got him off her back. She was thinking he will show back up later to take her down and that would be a good oppent for her.

"Ikuto, you ever want to find me. Listen to the wind and hear the howling wolves. I look forward to that fight, as you will never know my name."

Moro got up and pulled her supplied of water on her sword to get the blood of the sword. She made the blade of the sword gleamed and cleaned again. she sheathed her sword as she found her dark glasses was safe in her pocket as her normal blue eyes could not take the sun. 

_"Did I just met my rival or a foe that would bring me to beat him in the battle the next time we meet. I have a feeling that would be sooner or later with all the crap that is happing now."_

Her wolves looked her there was one thing about Moro, that draw their attention. She never cried. She had too much emotion going into that inner self off her to let out in one emotion when it all bottles up. That was only anger towards the world. To the wolves that could clash as the world was a dangerous place with a Uchiha who could not control her emotions at all. Moro heard her wolves growling at each other and did not want to know what they were talking about among themselves. She sighed as the wind and the grain stalks in the field was still calming to her as she sharpen both of her swords.


----------



## River Song (Jan 28, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

She smiled at the girl stuck in a webbing “Looks like the little fly will have to put up with the black widow for a little more. “ Hikari smiled before beginning to chew her saliva, shaping it into a long scimitar. Grinning at the trapped girl she swung her head back and put her hand in, pulling out the long length of sticky gold before brandishing it at Lessar

With two neat cuts she took out the webbing, that’s what she liked about the substance; it was incredibly difficult to break if you didn’t use chakra. Lessar was now free, even if her hair was still covered in the stuff.
 She turned to face Shell, her sadistic grin stretching her face  “are we off then?” suddenly she jumped, like someone being electrocuted “But first we need to all put her hands in” she said excitedly as she grabbed Skye’s hand and put hers ontop of it.

*Hikari Gomon Lt*
_The Eskimo Prince_


What an odd laugh she thought as the boy seemed to collapse in a laughing fit. Hikari cocked her head as he had a rant about her; he seemed to be able to form a coherent so he wasn’t as stupid as she thought at first.

Her face curved into s small frown as she replied, her voice taking on a curios tone, she didn’t get what the boy was trying to do, or what he was dressed as or anything. “Okay first, I at least have a theme, I don’t even know what you are, because I don’t think Eskimo wearing a mask is a theme” she said, giving an evil look to the boy’s coat “So before you try to judge be I advise you sort yourself out.”

“And hun, if you had ever saw sophistication wouldn’t mistake it for your sorry get-up” she quipped disdainfully “And if you’re what they class as a ‘sexy beast” she said making air quotations “ I am now officially a lesbian “ she said smiling at the boy.

The masked man reached into his Halloween costume and took out a knife.  Hikari grinned a childish grin as she began to chew, infusing chakra into her spit.  She looked at the knife, shaping the mess of sticky gold in her mouth. Slowly, in an almost seductive manner Hikari reached into her mouth and with drew the butterfly knife. 

When it contacted the oxygen in the air, grinning he ran the knife into the wall of the ticket booth she was leaning it against, showing how sharp it was. 

“So peanut are you going to be killed to death or are you going to run and make this a bit more interesting? Either way I’ll get all snikt snikt with you."

She grinned her signature grin, the one that most of the time promised untold pain to the one on the receiving end. She mimicked Zero’s movements “You seem to like songs, have you ever heard of the song ‘Anything you can do I can do better. ‘ I feel that appropriate, no “ grinned twirling the golden blade.

“Infact, since you’ve amused me I’m going to show you a magic trick.” She cooed, turning to face Zero as she raised her hands over her head “Watch the corset carefully now” she said as the two sets od arms that had so far lain dormant snked up to the zipper and began to undo the corset from the inside. 

The corset fell to the ground with a thud as it revealed a T-shirt with another two sets of arms sticking out of holes ripped in her top.

“So do you want to try it.” She said returning to copy Zero’s stance, only this time with her six arms on show


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2012)

Yomi
Liquid Time Arc
Gravity

Her eyes widen as blood splattered all across her face, the body before her fell down as Yomi shivered and shake. The brain mattered across the floor made the white covered walls made everything feel out of place. Yomi felt her body move to the young girl that was now on the ground. Yomi picked up the dead body as she cuddled herself into the young girls neck as she felt herself quake in the girls arm.

"You are an idiot..." 

Yomi felt herself say, the warmth of the girl was leaving and it was too much for the young Minamoto clan. This was what people had to do to survive? In this horrible world, even kids are resulted in adult struggles. Yomi didn't say anything as she held the girl and realize the cruel world that was a result of those around her...

"..." 

Yomi closed her eyes as she let herself cry into the young girls shoulder. Tonight was going to be a long night, a long and unforgiving night.
---
2 weeks ago

"A murder case?" Yomi asked as she re-read the whole gist of the mission, it was weird that something like this was the job of the Minamoto clan. But she guessed that was something that most clans put on the background until it actually effected them. Yomi sighed as she rubbed the back of her head looking at the scroll.

Yorinbu sighed, "Yes, it seems that the village had a recent murder spree." he said as he looked at other missions.

"They are working us to the bone with the missions." Yorinbu said as he looked at Yomi, "But it is our job and we do our job well."

Yomi smiled, "Of course we do~" she purred

"I'll try my best!"


----------



## Cjones (Jan 28, 2012)

*Maiko/Hisoka*

The Beginning​

After my incident with a friend at the Fujibayashi camp, I found myself in the presence of one of the natives from said camp. How weird that I would defile their place of sanctuary and such a way and suddenly find myself in the company of one, ignorant to the crime that I had committed in a place she called home. A place that was set up to save and nurture the injured, but that I turned into a grave for one who shared the same blood as me. Mutther had often told that there was a thing called ?Fate? and that she had a rather perplexing sense of humor. Now the more I think back on her words when she told me that, the more they begin to make more sense to me. ?Is this what you think is funny? Is this you?re truly your sense of humor?? I spoke aloud to myself which called the attention of the Fujibayashi girl, Hisoka.

Looking down at her young traveling companion or rather partner for this Mission, Maiko, Hisoka quirked her eyebrow at the young girl. ?Hmmm were you talking to me Maiko?? She asked with a little curiosity laced in her voice. There was no one on this road except the two of them and sure they were holding a conversation with one another, but her question sounded as if she was talking to someone other than her. Hisoka had yet to even tell a joke sense the both of them set out with one another on this mission. So who exactly was she talking to if it wasn?t her?

?I'm sorry Hisoka-san, but I was thinking about something. Mutther often told me I talk aloud when I?m in deep think and I use to think I didn?t. Seems I do and she was right after all.? I smiled and chuckled at her. Hisoka couldn?t help the small smile that appeared on her face as she looked at Maiko. In the short time that they?ve been walking, several hours or so, she couldn?t help, but not notice how the small girl carried herself with grace. _She?s so soft-spoken and polite with just arguments soft and elegant appearance._ Hisoka began thinking to herself as she looked down at Maiko. She just seemed so sweet yet completely level headed. 

?So what clan do you belong to Maiko?? Hisoka asked to start up another conversation.

I found myself hesitating somewhat at Hisoka?s question. Still I was what I was even if I didn?t care for them all too much. ?I?m from the Hyuga clan.? 

?Really? You don?t have those great big ghost eyes.? To make her point more animated Hisoka stretched her eyelids open as far as she could with her forefinger and thumb. Maiko stared at her for a bit, tilting her head over to the side like a confused dog obviously not getting the joke. Hisoka continued doing it for a few more minutes, but still there wasn?t getting anywhere until she mistakenly poked herself in the eye which finally got a laugh out of Maiko as she looked at her. ?N-no I don?t have the Byakugan. My mother conceived me with a man from another clan. The Hyuga weren?t too happy about that.? I explained to her. After telling her that my mind began to flashback to the times I would hear all the whispers as I walked home or the strange stares they would give me. Before I actually learn that they talked about him and before I came what I am now, I would often walk up to them as innocent as any normal child would be and asked them things like _?Do I have something on my face??_ or _?Who or what is a stain??_ I believe that I already knew, even before mutther told me, that they were talking about me, but I just wanted them to come out and tell me instead of covering up.

?Look at my eyes.? Stopping for a moment I gradually opened my eyes to the older girl as she bent down to look into them. A deep dark grey and ruby red were the colors that made up my eyes, almost the color of a hell spawn. ?Such a unique color?they?re quite beautiful, a little odd, but somehow exotic.? Hisoka spoke of her eyes in a very positive light and though Maiko didn?t show it on her face, she was taken aback for a brief moment.

?I?ve heard that those noble clans are a real stickler about things like that. So I can only imagine what they must have put you through.? 

?Oh, your clan isn?t the same way? The Fujibayashi?s I?ve been told are pretty popular. So you don?t try to keep everything in?? I wondered.

Hisoka shook her head from left to right ?Nope we don?t do anything like that. The Fujibayashi?s have it easier as far as learning medical ninjutsu, but we take in all and if they want, we train them in the art of medical ninjutsu. I was told that our previous leader?s goal was to pass these teachings on and for the entire clan to combine with others around the world.? As Hisoka talked I found myself at a loss of words for once in young short life. These people wished to pass on their knowledge to the entire world so it could be available to anyone.

I found myself somewhat enticed by this girl from the very short time I?ve known her. She was very much like a:

?Fern.? 

?What??

?I feel you are like a Fern, the flower. A Fern means: ?Fascination? and I think your fascinating Hisoka.? Softly I spoke to her with a gentle smile on my face. Reaching inside my cloak I pulled out the flower in question, a red and white Fern.  It would seem that I had caught her off guard as she blushed a bit before accepting the flower. Hisoka gazed at the flower with interest having never heard or knew that flowers held hidden meanings.  She gave a simple ?Thanks? to Maiko before placing it inside her shorts and at the hip.

?I?m going to get this this pattern sewn into my jacket somehow. Anyway we?ve lost enough time as it is, let?s see where we have to go and finish this mission ASAP.? Both girls nodded in agreement as Hisoka pulled the mission slip from out her hands.​​​


> Sticks + Stones
> Client: Cher
> Rank: C
> Description: Listen, I need you to retrieve a certain scroll for me from the infamous shipping merchant Kazuna. It's a scroll that contains the secrets of the hidden islands that my Clan protect. Crafty bastards... Give it back, and we'll give you some of our treasure.
> Reward: 25,000 Ryo each l 20 + 2p​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 28, 2012)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Yomi *
> 
> They were the cause of everything, and it was the reason why everything changed around her. Nehi was dead because the simple fact that they brought everyone in. If it wasn't for their kindness maybe nothing really bad would happen. When the boy called out to her, she felt herself stop and turn around towards him.
> 
> ...





*Ikuto Uchiha​*









​
Ikuto followed, whatever motives she had were clearly reflected upon her mien. Some type of unawareness and doubt, mixed and mashed with slight resolve. He followed her without an ounce of question, the once lush forest that surrounded their view, had slowly disappeared, the vision of a forest with leaves and trees where replaced by buildings that decorated, the earth with despair, with perfect color of destruction. Ikuto's eyes showed no type of reaction, yet it was obvious that this was one of the few places where the meteors struck hard...

His eyes narrowed as he witnessed whatever spectacle was before him. Unknowing of how he should act, he once again did what he always did. He bowed closed his eyes and repeated the words, the oath to the fallen.

"May your souls rest in peace in ever lasting eternity"

Lifting himself, straightening his back as he view the destruction before him he understood something within himself, she's lost something larger than whatever what he had, subconsciously he mouth started move, to create words, his breath was calmed yet slight hesitation brew ever so within himself. His eyes latch on the scenery of beautify and marvelous destruction. Like a canvas painted by a great artist, all he could manage to do is witnessed. 

"My name is actually Ikuto Uchiha. I hail from the most powerful clan in the known world, but I... in truth hate it with all of my being. I lost many things, I gain many things, but you should never forget the dead, don't move on. Make it leave in your heart. And make it your will to fight, make that memory create a stronger and better you."

He said, pouring whatever ounce of emotion evoked from his heart. His fists clenched with slight anger as the flashes of a unwanted past crawled through his memories, gravitating around his thoughts, a past filled with blood and death. 

"What doesn't kill you, can only make you stronger."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 28, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

*BOOM*

Tenshi was blown away. She was bouncing and sliding across the ground. She groaned a bit. Even with her eyes closed she was still awake. The boy left. It was her fault to began with. She took the sparring to far. Maybe she should spend less time with Fugetsu......because she was now sure he was rubbing of on her.

Tenshi slowly got up. She did not have the chakara to complete her wound. She just got up. She frowned. She began walking towards the Hyuga clan. Or what was left of the Hyuga clan.

After countless hours of limping she seen it. The rubble that remained. It was.......horrifying to watch. The clan destroyed. Corpses everywhere. She walked towards the rubble. She sat down. 

Her Mother told her to wait in the rubble. Her father said he had to handle business with the clan leaders.Tenshi sat there waiting.

_"Why.............why did this happen. _


----------



## Olivia (Jan 28, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*Seigrien rubbed the back of his head with his hand. He assumed that Melody would be right, but how exactly would this all work out? If he was a hired assassin then he would try to be as sneaky as possible. If that were the case then it would be extremely difficult to try and find someone like this. Regardless they would need to be on their guard, they needed to find where her son was first and then they could work from there.

But looking at this place, it was a dense small grassy field, where trees surrounded them in a circle formation, where else could they possibly go? The house where the son lives must be close by if they received this note. He was sure the bird delivered it to the ones closest with at least a decent chakra signature or else this would have been a complete waste of time if they were extremely far away from their target.

Seigrein walked into the deep forest in front of him, with Melody walking closely behind. He didn't know where he was exactly going but he had a decent idea of where he needed to head. He made his way through the thick bushes and branches, and eventually saw smoke rising into the dark night sky. Was this the place he had been looking for? He'd find out in a few seconds.

Stepping as quietly as he could he was started when he accidentally stepped on a tree branch, snapping it in half. He decided that trying to be sneaky wouldn't help much in this situation, so he hurried along. Passing through he immense leaves he finally saw light at the end of the long green tunnel. Pushing his way out he saw something he didn't exactly expect.

It was a giant log cabin, with a enormous chimney. It looked magnificent and glorious, but he couldn't just stand in awe, he had to continue and investigate. He wasn't quite sure if this was the place he had been looking for, but if the kid really lived here then he couldn't afford to leave. As he got closer he could smell the scent of honey in the air, along with fresh strawberries. Just what or who lived in a place like this?

"Melody, stay prepared for anything."

She simply nodded as she responded:

"Of course, I know."​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 28, 2012)

*Sadao*

Being given a mission from one of his superiors in what remained of the Senju clan. Sadao left the Senju's home and headed towards where the man who issued this mission lived. On his way, Sadao read the mission over and over again. "Ehh..I guess every ninja goes through this at least a couple of times in their life. Doing small missions to make money and get experience."

Not too long after leaving, Sadao came across what looked like another guy about his age, with what looked like the small scroll  he had in his hands. Dropping in, Sadao called out towards him, "Uh, hey! You doing this dog retrieval mission too?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Clown on Clown Violence Part Two*​
Monsters…Fairies… and Freaks… Was their something in the water, or was Zero tripping on some sort of psychotropic drug that made him hallucinate these elements of fantasy? He didn’t really know but one thing was for sure, he wasn’t surprised by anything anymore at this point. So as the girl was able conjure a gold butterfly knife from the recesses of her deep throat Zero didn’t bat an eyelash. When the girl dropped the corset and revealed that she had two extra arms Zero wasn’t stunned or impressed. What impressed him was the smooth retort to his aliases as she quipped about being a lesbian, proceeding to twirl the golden blade in her hand. While not impressed Zero was no fool, reaching into the cowl and grabbing another butterfly knife.

“The itsy bitsy spider climbs up the spout down came the pain and the spider bled out!!!” 

*BOOM*

Zero was off like a rocket, moving with a speed no mere mortal would be capable of. His new fleetness of food surprised him, as the back draft caused by his movement was so mighty it caused the ground below him began to shred as he traversed it. Zero didn’t even bother to make a cut in the ground instead racing past Hikari testing out his new linear speed.

“ZAHAZAHAZAHAZAHAHA!!!!” His laughter echoed getting louder and lower all at the same time as he ran circles around the circus girl. Zero was like a kid given a shopping spree in his favorite toy store testing out his new speed. Even in the cuts he made he didn’t slow down at all darting in zig zags, even if this girl had eight eyes too Zero doubted she would be able to see him.

*Kukuku
*
Almost always the party pooper the Authority chimed in with its orders and here is where Zero made his move. He circled back and around, the ground tearing from the stress of his speed betraying his position as he moved to Hikari’s front guard.

“Here comes the PAIN!!!” Zero cocked back his fist as he appeared in front of Hikari, fully visible and in view for the first time since he started his offensive.

*SCHWOOP*

Just like that he wasn’t in front of her anymore, vanishing into thin air or so it seemed. He moved to her flank appearing behind her now. His fist rocketed forward with sickening velocity and beyond superhuman striking force trying to punch her in the back of the head.

*DONKEY PUNCH NO JUTSU!!!*


----------



## Cjones (Jan 28, 2012)

*Hisoka/Maiko*

Sticks + Stones...and Butches? ​

"Should be just up there..." Hisoka voiced as the pair of them continued along at their fast pace which they were able to keep up due to the short distance. Ahead, the path went up a bit, obscuring the town until they got to the top. "Oh well..." Hisoka spoke as they crested the hill, and got their first view of the port, which, of course, looked like a port, and not the illicit island Hisoka imagined. She looked out over faded rooftops and dirt roads as his nose was met with a strong smell, and his ears with the sounds of a bustling seaside.  From there, Hisoka and Maiko walked along the path onwards into the port town. Along the way, Hisoka definitely did notice that there were mainly women all around the place, the occasional sea dog, or old bartender, but even with those occasional male sightings, it was just ... "women"... 

"Ey, watch yer step you little urchin..." a commanding voice with only a ting of femininity erupted as Hisoka brushed against someone.?Uh..." Hisoka uttered as she turned and got full view of this overall wearing, two-by-four carrying, short cropped hair having woman that called out. "Well-lookey hurr" Her tone suddenly changed completely when she saw the two of them. "Ninjas, in our port... Cher told me yall'd be comin."

"And we?re to retrieve the scroll." Maiko stated.

"Zat right..." She looked stern as she diverted back to Hisoka, and with her two-by-four free hand, clasped Hisoka's. "Findings that man are a task. Retrieve the scroll, it be very important to Cher?s clan."

"W-we?ll try out best." Hisoka said nervously.

She then squeezed tighter and brought her in. "This ol' piece of paper that?ll get you into his quarters." Her voice was very low and serious now as she slipped a neatly folded piece of paper into Hisoka?s pocket.  "Y-yea, alright." She managed to get out trying to ignore the pain in her hand. The ladies face lit up again with her toothless smile. "Good to hear." She followed this by pointing down the way. "Denna is at the warehouse, that?s down the path a piece then past Sals place, across from that old bar lookin place, and then its on yer third left... can?t miss it!" She finished as she gave a nod and continued on. Maiko stood off to the side with her hands folded and eye slightly open. The people around the area were being as incognito as they could, but they weren?t ninjas and Maiko could tell that they were spying on them. 

She?s lying in order to throw off his goons. I thought to myself as I glanced around the entire port area. I could tell who and who wasn?t looking in our direction, all it took was a simply glance from me and some of these people would immediately freeze up their prying eyes were replaced with a look of fear as I gazed at them. It would seem that the reaction I get here is virtually no different than the one I get back at home. Turning my sights back on Hisoka both our gazes met and I could tell she was thinking the exact same thing I was.

?That?s very funny??

"It?s an epic tier funny, considering how bad they are." Hisoka responded. 

"C?mon, let?s go."

As the two shinobi continued to walk along the port town, the woman that greeted Hisoka and Maiko was of a huge stature with a burly physique that matched her height and wore overalls. There was nothing really say about her except that she obviously grew up deep in the fire country.

That and she was an obvious butch.

Maiko seemed pretty indifferent, probably because she was a child, but Hisoka had never seen such a woman like that. It was honestly a complete shock to a young girl such as herself. Her eyes never left this woman?s back as she slowly trudged behind her before she parted ways just down the way from Sals Bar "Such a big and tall woman?she was." I spoke as the two of us continued on our way toward our destination. Despite being mostly run by women, with the occasional few male sightings, the port town was a very beautiful and busy post. Not surprising considering numerous types of goods run through here. The loud horns of the steam ships roared throughout the nearby port that gave a gorgeous and awe inspiring view of the azure colored ocean. 

Taking in the sights and maneuvering through the busy streets filled with wooden boxes of goods ranging from clothes and furniture to food, the shinobi walked down a mile long path, then past a small brick building, with bars on the windows with a sign on the window that read "AlL iS wElCoME" and a sign attached to a stick in the front of the shop that read "Tree Huggers will be donkey punched and then asked later" which they assumed to be Sals place, then a few feet away from Sals was another building that had obviously seen better days.

Rounding the corner the two continued walking as Maiko counted "One...two...and thr-?I stopped counting once Hisoka and I had reached the place from that woman?s directions. We were both surprised at the fact that there was nothing here?at all. ?Okay?I know that huge manly woman didn?t send us to the wrong place.? Hisoka found herself slightly irritated. Until the sound of approaching footsteps could be heard, the young medic placed her arm in front of Maiko and slowly began to back up as the footsteps grew louder and louder. Hisoka wanted to pull out her bow, but it was against their oath. Once they were to take up arms they were officially apart allowing themselves to take part in combat.

Hisoka suddenly put her hand in front of me. More than likely as a precaution because of the sudden sound of footsteps that echoed in the area. Still I found it rather odd at how she instinctively was trying to protect me, if only she knew.  ?Who?s there?? Hisoka yelled as the footsteps suddenly stop. Soon afterward a woman popped out from behind the corner with a huge smile plastered on her face. "Hi I'm Pippy! You must be the two ninja?s here for Kazuna right!?" A very chipper young woman with bronze skin, a crew cut, a shirt that looked three times her size and fishnet stockings with sandals greeted them. Hisoka eased up a bit knowing the both of them weren?t in any danger, while Maiko smiled at the woman with her hands folded.

?Yea that would be us.?

?Oh good, good, good, sorry about the directions, but Kazuna has a strong presence here. Either way I, Pippy,  am here to help you retrieve the scroll!? She was rather jittery as she scampered up to the both girls and began shaking their hands. ?The real huuuuge lady gave you the paper right?? She asked. Hisoka thought back and began to fish the neatly folded piece of paper out of her back pocket and handed it to Pippy. ?Right, this paper will get you into Kazuna?s main building. Once inside I?ll utterly trash the place to grab their attention while you head to Kazuna?s office and I'll rendezvous with you later. Any questions?? Both girls simply nodded their head in agreement which caused Pippy to clap her hands and smile.

"Good, so off we go to infiltrate.?​​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 28, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Arc/Zero_
*Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*

*Prologue*

*My Black Roses and Bloodstained Footprints - Your Decider *

Souran Nara

He is currently in the land of those that use the shadows for battle, the Nara Clan. They are one of the great many shinobi clans that reside in this continent. Just like the other clans in this continent, they have also been dealt the same tragic hand of fate. Meteors, rocks and tumbling houses; all of these things can be seen with only a glance around this land. A terrifying site that is only sip of the fountain of sadness those that have lost love ones have tasted.

Souran is drowning in this fountain as well. He has lost the one and only mother he had. He didn't seem to shaken up though, the sands of time for her were already disappearing. It was only a matter of time before she had withered away, but it's heartbreaking to know she had to die in such a way that would leave her own her to break before she died. The misfortune doesn't end there...

For sometime now, Souran has developed an illness that has prevented him from performing his shadow manipulating ninjutsu. He's been asked to see a doctor many of times but he's declined just as many. Help should only be given to those that need it, not some man with an unknown illness but the people that are on the brink of the highest edge that we call death. If he looked in a mirror, he could only see the reflection of a selfish pig. That's why he cannot accept a kindness that will lead to the hardship of others.

When he should be resting in bed, there's a long log of wood that rests on his shoulder and held correctly by his arm. Yes, he's been helping rebuild and take care of the homes that have been destroyed. It will take some time but the best time to start is now.

"Hey, Souran!"

A man about his own age, 25, comes over with a large sack over his shoulder. His name is Jiriko Nara, a cousin of his that's pretty aggressive but a kind soul. He's been helping just as much as Souran has and probably more. 

"Jiriko, how are things doing?"

"How do you think? This place is like hell on earth. I don't know what kind of devil did something like this, I just hope we don't have to be the ones to face him.....Ah, Sirko needs you to help her with the house by hers. You think you can help?"

"Yes, when I'm done here I'll be on my way"

"Thanks, and be careful!" 

Souran sees his cousin off, the smile on his face hard to fade away...He's a very strong person, he shouldn't have too much of a problem. Before Souran can return to his own work, he hears as crippling old voice entering through his ear.

"Souran, is that you? Oh my, you've grown so much."

Turning around to face the voice, Souran is met with a short old woman. The loving smile surrounded by her wrinkled face tells him something. This woman knows who he is...

"You haven't forgotten your grandmother have you? Well, you haven't seen me since you were about 5 years old. I'm sorry for going on that trip for so long but please you have to understand. Once I heard of the disaster that befell on our clan, I just had  to rush back home. I'm glad your alright, but please tell me Souran, is your mother alright?"

The man stood stiff as stone, her words completely sealing his movements and lips. His brown hair keeping cover over the eyes that show an unknown reaction. That's right, he doesn't remember anything about this woman but she remembers him. Now that she's returned to her loved ones, she wishes to know just how are they doing....

"Grandmother, I have something to tell you...could you please come inside?"

He makes a gesture towards the very small empty home that no one resides in. With a nod, she follows her grandson into the inside. Curious of what he has to say, but still holding onto the smile she has because of the sight of him. 

Once the two enter the home, Souran closes the door only allowing small beams of light to enter the room. 

"Souran? Is everything alright?"

The moment that is said, something breaks.

No actually, everything breaks.

All of it shatters, everything that is inside of that old would turns into pieces. The outside is fine, but on the inside everything is in complete rubble. She collapses instantly, without any sort of sound coming from here. No last cry of death is made, only death.

That is what she deserves.

The only thing Souran did was point his finger at her and that was it.

Smoke pops all around him like a mist. It spreads across the room and slowly dissipates into nothing. What is left there is no longer Souran Nara. What's there is a tall young man, about 19 years of age. He's thin and scrawny, a black buttoned coat around him, that's over a white sweater. On his hands are white gloves, while at his feet are black boots.

He has black hair that reaches to the sides and back of his neck. His eyes are grey and straight forward like that of a robot's. As if there is nothing inside of him. On the top of his head is a brown hat that is more special than it appears to be....

The young man in black that is not Souran Nara, looks down at the destroyed old woman as if she is nothing. He's too use to this kind of job to be sentimental about an old woman that he pretended to be the grandchild of. 

"Is that it?"

Because her existence was so small, that small old woman ended up the way she is....

Like an anteater that has no purpose, he takes the lives of those meaningless small creatures that do nothing but take space. In counter argument though, the anteater's existence is meaningless as well. 

He is the sixth member of a hidden group,

The Oniwabanshu.

He is Yoihara Rokujou

"Is that how far your existence goes? Just like Souran Nara and his mother, your so small....Similar to me"

​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 28, 2012)

Mao Motonashi & Kokonoe​Project: Raven












A marvelous sight was upon the scientist named Mao, he stood before a puddle of red gushing blood, a human or what was perceived as a human was rotting away in this shriveled old restless earth. A young man that he, himself creating with him own blood. A malicious and sinister smirk, yes. Not all this plans had gone to waste, not all his ideas had rotten and fallen into the abyss. His hand firmly placed within the inside of his pocket, did he only release a satisfied maniacal laughter. Yet the body, almost at the brink of death he witnessed as his crimson blue eyes gleamed with marvelous despair.

"KYAHAHAHAHA!!!! This is way too perfect! Out of all the people I stumble upon! You come back to daddy! Well... more like slither you way back, no, more like I find you trying to find help."

Mao extended his hand towards the bleeding child that stood before him with eyes that held a ridiculous amount of pain and despair within them. Kokonoe who stood next to him only spectated the view. She felt no type of pity for this boy, yet something within her told her to pick the child up. In fact, more like an act pf responsibility... more like a motherly sense had brew at the sight of the doom that this young man had been place, stranded and torn to very core of his being. As Mao joyfully witnessed his folly, Kokonoe did but simple movement with her fingers, a flick and Mao suddenly was view with a burning flash of fire near his sight. Stopping him from reaching the young man.

"Don't get to close. I'll handle it..."

Said Kokonoe with out most displeasure behind her tone of voice. Her feet started to move as she looked down at the bloody mess of a child.

"Gackt. You'll be under my care now. You should be happy, I'm not one to pick strays."

Moa only witness as he hands reached the young man and embraced him, lifting him up the very earth he laid upon, all she did after was slightly glance at Mao, who's smirk was unwavering and powerful as ever. Not saying another word, Kokonoe continued through the road towards their base. Mao voice arose as he said with the most out most and joyous of expression.

"Well call these little Project: Raven. I know what you planned Kokonoe-chan. Please, just remember that you're holding some else's property. Don't go breaking my toy just yet."

Kokonoe did but a slight shrug, ignoring whatever complaint he might have as he continued through this dark and eerie grounds, the night gleamed, the moon and starts shined ever so perfectly. Kokonoe mien unchanged and uncaring, with nothing but a slight frown plastered on her mouth. All she did was continued her ever so gentle pace... her eyes focused on what laid forward, and erasing whatever thought she had about this situation...

*~~*~~​*
Moments later, the young man before him was being... tempered with Mao hands were within his pockets as always as Kokonoe preformed a surgery. Her hand stained with blood, the sound of organs churning around resounded within the room. A machine that held what seemed like a white liquid was next to them, it was connected to his wrists and neck. It poured what seemed like some required serum within the body of this child.

"Is Berserker still intact? Without it the serum will never work."

"The serum will replace his blood stream, all that berserker will do is regulate his chakara flow as the process continues. You this well enough so shut up and let me do my work."

She continued, his body, his organs replaced by other healthier ones as, this new 'blood' coursed through his body. Soon the color of his blood was no longer red, it seemed it purified and turned white. 

"His lack of blood was way too low and his blood type isn't necessarily bad, but without this treatment his body would be able to resist the treatment his body wouldn't be able to take the hard amount of surgery he has to endure. But it's only a bad coincidence that his blood will be turned to the color of white, other than that he should function properly." 

Mao frowned as he glared at the young woman before him. He laid on the wall awaiting from the process to finish as he witnessed the large amount of tools and items used... within hours had the room been tainted with the scent of accomplishment. Mao laughed, laughed at the top of his lungs as he witnessed the revival of his most powerful item in his arsenal.

"Damn it Mao... you should have left me to die."

"Right, right whatever you say Takegami. Hey how about it. Why don't we name you something else?"

"No."

"You don't have a choice now, do you?"

"That's true..."

"You're name will be..."

"My name will be Raven Matsumoto"

Mao did but a smirk as the young man once know as Gackt lifted from the table he laid, while his once dark colored hair in now painted white, silver due to affect of the serum, his eyes still shined with the color of blue as he stared down at Mao and repeated the words.

"I will kill the hunter that did this to me Diarmu Duihan. He will crawl and beg for me for mercy. I will have his head!"



​


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 28, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*
_A poor man_

_ Immediately after the forest fire... _

He was okay... But now once again The Gentlemen would have to return to a life of solitude and traveling. Condemned and cursed by his parents never to have a true place to stay for more then a day. Cursed by a lifestyle that no-one in this world could escape. There where no villages or towns that didn't have some sort of major clan influence, or at least, not that he knew of. Every village he visited seemed to in some way be ruled, or heavy influenced by a group of people who's blood was the only thing that kept them tied. 

However now was not the time to think of that. 

Now was the time for The Gentlemen to find and dine on some food, he had not eaten for a couple of hours and his stomach had begun to rumble and turn at the thought of energy and substance. Quickly he retreated to a nearby non-burning forest and began to look for food, berries, wild plants anything that a nomad without any money to his name to dine on.

Today was not his lucky day however.

Searching for hours and quickly moving to the northwest he found nothing, not a single berry or eatable thing, well, save for the always unhealthy and terrible tasting leafs that where as always in an abundant amount

_Four hours later..._

Four hours of searching later and all he had found was a very small vine that held to it 5-6 very small and non-ripe strawberries, which he hastily devoured.  Now however a new alternative appeared, one he had never tried before, a mission.

He had somehow managed to end up at the foot of Senju territory, and quickly he noticed something which he had only seen on rare occasions, a guard change at the walls, or in other words, a free ticket in. Taking this chance he sprinted into the village and headed toward the town square and the mission board.

Now was the hard part, choosing a mission.

He scanned over them with his eyes, searching for the right one. Kill a pack of wolves, probably not the quickest mission. Get rid of a cat, too boring and didn't pay well. And then he saw it, a quick and somewhat interesting mission, go find and bring back a pack of dogs.

"Uh, hey! You doing this dog retrieval mission too?"

He had just gone to grab for the scroll containing the mission when the boy, around his age, had called out to him. 

"Hello." As always he presented himself in an esteemed and fanciful way, turning gracefully to meet the eyes of his new company and looking him up and down, taking in his description and then noticing the small scroll he contained in his hand.

"I was... However," He stopped and gave Sadao a small smile and then began to set the mission back on the board. "If you wish to fulfill it you may."


----------



## River Song (Jan 28, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon Lt*

She watched as the boy withdrew another butterfly knife, he was actually going to attempt to fight her. She smirked as the boy proceeded to whiz around her, he was fast she could give him that but what good was speed if he couldn?t garner a proper attack.

?The itsy bitsy spider climbs up the spout down came the pain and the spider bled out!!!? 

?Oi, you?re stealing my fucking bit arsehole, I would sing you a nursery rhyme but I don?t know any about big headed dickless ESKIMO?S? She screeched, her anger almost forcing her to try and hit the boy, but she couldn?t it would be futile, he was too fast. She took a deep breath reigning in her anger to concentrate on the matter at hand
She began to form handseals, her eyes darting, trying to follow the speedy Eskimo. She was playing it safe; she could perform her handseals much quicker now that she had six arms. She stood waiting, listening to the inane laughter of her fleet-footed enemy.

She could here her pulse echoing in her ears, a soothing beat, calming her agitation, she wanted to try and attack the boy but he was too fast, she had to wait.  She daren?t even blink out of her fear that her plans were ruined, she needed to be alert, she turned every two seconds to look at the speeding clown from a different angle.

She smirked as she looked at the mark he had left, knowing his location, she looked as she appeared infront of him, and she was just about to open her mouth when he disappeared.  Franticly she turned her head around only to have her cheek met with Zero?s fist , there was a loud crack but through the blood that was now pouring from her nose Hikari opened her eyes, grabbing the Hand Zero had punched her with. She then opened her mouth and quickly shot 5 loads of her Web flower jutsu at him.

"Suprise" she said spitting out some of the blood that had run into her mouth


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 28, 2012)

*Sadao*

Sadao could easily see that the guy in front of him was nervous and probably not used to other people, or could it be that this is his first mission? He walked up to him and patted his back, "don't worry we'll do this mission together. You don't got to be so quiet about it. Now lets see." Sadao brought up his wrist and let the paper unfold out of the scroll close to his face to see where they would be going to. "Great! Its not that far away." He made up his mind that he was going to help this guy out. At that point he began to drag him to the exit of the village even though the guy really resisted his pushing. "I'm glad that I don't have to wrangle up a bunch of dogs by myself. Man that would suck." He cocked his head back and began to laugh loudly.

*Aoi: Mission part 1 Lost Golden Emerald Necklace*

Aoi just left the town when she received the next mission on her arm. "Detective work? Oh, I've heard stories of us taking on these jobs in the past. It was so hard to convict the people because they never believed the facts that were given. I hope I don't have that kind of trouble with them." She brought out the maps she was given and began to walk west where feudal lords lived.

She stuffed the maps back into her ninja pouch and walked up to the two guards standing in front of a sealed shack that could barely called a home. "I'm here to find the necklace." *"Papers?"* "Oh, uh... Here." She lifted up her arm for them to read the mission that looked like a tattoo. *"You guys sure do take your job seriously don't you. Go on in."* They both turned around and jabbed their spears into the holes and did a couple of hand signs before they turned it together to open up the lock. At that moment the shack soared into the sky along with the rest of the building. *"You may enter now."*


----------



## Olivia (Jan 28, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*Seigrein slowly approached the giant cabin. He wasn't sure what would happen next, but decided it was best just to go through with it. If this hadn't been the place and he was sneaking around for nothing then his clients son may be in even more danger than he originally had thought. He slowly climbed up the wooden stairs, and couldn't help but notice there were lights on inside. Was someone home? If so, then who was home? He'd think if a kid was home alone there wouldn't be any lights on, but who truly knows. 

He reached for the door handle and rested his hand upon it. So far nothing happened, it was dead silent out this night, and to be honest the mood felt creepy. Besides the sweet scent it felt like he was leading himself straight into a trap. Perhaps it was just his imagination though, playing tricks, trying to cause doubt for whatever reason it had. But then again he had Melody next to him, as long as she was around nothing too bad could happen. He went to look down at her but she had a annoyed look on her face, and it was directed towards Seigrein. He wondered what it was about but quickly realized it was due to his long wait to open the door in front of him.

Regardless he finally took a breath and opened the door. He did it ever so slyly, slowly opening it, trying not to alarm anyone in the house. If this had been some random strangers house then he could be charged with breaking and entering, and that is definitely not something he would like. After a few seconds he decided to just screw the idea of being completely and utterly silent by shoving the door open. 

The light inside was almost blinding, but the view was magnificent. It was decorated quite well, with paintings hanging from the walls, well crafted furniture sitting in the room in front of him, and a sweet scent, aluring him towards the room on the right. However even with all of this he wondered, where was everyone? He didn't hear anything inside the house, but it definitely felt like someone had been here recently. 

Seigrein took a step inside the house, observing the surroundings. If this place was truly abandoned then he wouldn't mind moving here, the place was amazing. Melody shut the door behind her as she stepped in, looking around with a rather uninteresting look. After about a minute Seigrein started to wander around starting to lose track of what his mission had originally been. Melody, seeing something shine, screamed out to Seigrein:

"Seigrein, watch out!"​


----------



## Laix (Jan 28, 2012)

*Shell*
*BRANDED*

As Lessar was finally cut free, she let out a angered grunt before storming over to the group, still flicking the stick goo from her hair and face. 'That girl's going to get it! I swear by Holy Mother she'll be gone from this world!' Lessar growled to herself in a fit of rage, storming over towards the three. It was only when she saw that Hikari and Skye's hand were placed in a sort of circle to represent a team that she was truly horrified.

"It's cheesy but I'm going with it. Don't expect me to want to touch your... arms yet," Shell tensed at the sight of Hikari's arms, keeping her arms tightly locked together in a cross. Her right eye caught the sight of Lessar stomping over towards them, bringing an entertained smirk to her face.

"Are. You. _*SERIOUS?*_" Lessar asked Shell with her teeth grit firmly together. Her eyes were bursting out of their sockets, pressured by her eyebrows which were almost vertical. "That absolutely revolting bitch tried to kill me a-"

"-And is now a member of BRANDED. Surprise," Skye finished off her sentence in a sarcastic tone, much to her further annoyance.

"I know that! There's no way she-"

"She is and she's going to stay like that. She's strong, and judging by that encounter there probably stronger than you," Shell stated matter-of-factly. "Besides, I can see you two becoming the best of friends within days!"

- - - - - - ​ 
*Shell LT
FOR MYSELF* 

The next time Shell would be seen it would be leaving an average sized family house that seemed to be withering away. The wood was chipping away and the tiles on the roof fell off one by one. The once vibrant garden was clearly dying, probably due to the lack of care. Walking along the path made of scattered pebbles and grains of dirt was the focus of our story, Shell Regnum. In her hand was an A4-sized peice of paper that had a photo stapled to the back. On the plain white paper were instructions written on the sheet that Shell scanned over a few times. 




			
				The Contents of the Paper said:
			
		

> As I lay on my death bed, I have one final request  for whoever recieves this mission. My darling Exceed companion of over  fifty years had a son long ago. On the day he died, he asked me to  promise to find his son who was taken away during the great SKIE War. I  know this might be lost hope, but I just want someone to find him... For  Tenebrae. I believe he may be somewhere near the SKIE Memorial which is  somewhere around a large waterfall if I remember correctly. He's one of  the last few Exceeds remaining and a lone wanderer. Please, just find  him. His name is Rouston Venta-Nove, but he may be going by the name Nove.
> ​




"Finding a runaway pet hmm?" Shell commented to the open world, turning along the path towards a large bridge. The waterfall in question was just over the bridge and through the thin forest, a few miles or so from the mission's starting point. It was convinient enough for Shell, and this could mean she could get the mission over and done with quickly.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 28, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*
_The First Mission_

The new arrival of a boy slowly walked up to him and patted him on the back and told him that they would be doing the mission together and not to be so quiet about it. _What did that mean? Quiet?_ The Gentlemen pondered this for a minute as the boy ahead of him unraveled the scroll and began to look and see where the location of their mission. The Gentlemen quickly rid his mind of the thought just as the boy grabbed his wrist and began hauling him toward the forest.

"Uhm sir?" The boy said not a word and just continued to haul him across the village, The Gentlemen at first sort of squirmed, trying to give the boy the message to let go, whilst at the same time attempting to remain polite and not fling him off his arm, which he could easily do if he wanted, he did appear much stronger then him. As they neared the edge of the village the boy finally let go.

"I'm glad that I don't have to wrangle up a bunch of dogs by myself. Man that would suck."  and then suddenly began to laugh extremely loud and almost obnoxiously.

"Well then lets begin shall we?" He now to slowly take his long and elegant strides toward the forest. "What kind of dogs are they? Do you know?" He said as he turned his head behind him to hear the boy's response, all the while revealing his signature classy and warmhearted smile.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 28, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*He quickly turned around after Melody warned him. To his surprise something had been shot at him. It was a strange looking silver kunai, moving at extremely fast speeds. He had been able to notice it, but it was already to late to dodge. The giant blade ripped through his shoulder and lodged itself into the wood wall behind himself. Seigrein winced at the immense pain as he collapsed to the ground.

Once again, he could feel his ankles drenched in some strange fluid. The water was green, and the lighting was dark. This strange place was the exact opposite of the cabin he had just been it. It felt dirty, disgusting, he didn't want to be in a place like this. There was no scent though, but there was a strange sound. It sounded as if something was breathing roughly. The breathing quickly turned into a growl as it yelled: 

_*"What is wrong with you?! Can you really be hit like that so easily? Is *_*my host really that weak? You're a damn disgrace, if I weren't to die if you were then I'd do everything in my power to rip your body to shreds!"*​
Seigrein took a good look at what had been talking to him. For the first time he could make out clearly what this thing was. It had one giant red eye, with some sort of shell protecting it's other eye. It's under body had been red while the upper portion was a strange green color. It seemed to have a hardened shell on it's back, one very similar to a turtle. But the most noticeable feature had been the three strange tails that sprouted from the creatures back. They were the same color as it's shell with spikes at the end of each.

Seigrein's fist tightened, was this the demon that Thalia was talking about? The Sanbi, The Three Tail's, now it's name made sense, it had three tails. He glared at the beast, why did it always sound so fearsome, and why was it so angry? Seigrein hadn't done anything towards it yet it yelled at him regardless. 

 "What the hell are you anyways? Why are you inside my body, and what do you want from me?!"

The gigantic beast simply laughed, ignoring his questions. It redirected it's eye towards the lock on the cage, it had been sealed tight. There was no way it could escape at the current moment, but it may have been able to eventually.

 _*"You really think you can talk like that to me? ME?! Don't make me laugh! You ignorant humans, all you can think about is power. You haven't done anything, and you're already in a dire situation, how do could you do so lowly for a host of mine? You're utterly pathetic. If you expect to get through all these battles without harm then you're wrong. If I heard correctly you made a bold statement by saying that you'd be able to control me. Well that won't happen, you will always stay weak, you will have to rely on me as you always have. There's no turning back from being weak, so just give up!"


*_​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 28, 2012)

*Sadao*

Sadao was in his own little world when he finally realized that the guy wanted to get free from his grip. Sadao thought in his head, _'Well I can't be too forward about things.' _They just made it past the gates when he saw him take long strides with his legs making him go ahead of him. Sadao quickly caught up when he heard his question and saw his smile. "Well, I hope that they are just regular dogs. It would mess things up if they were ninja dogs. They would be extremely fast and we would have to make elaborate traps." He raised up his hand to his chin and began to think. "What if they were high classed ninja dogs?" He pictured a dog using a fire ball technique that hit him leaving him burned up. "Or, if the rich guy was into experimentation." Sadao pictured a evil scientist laughing a evil laugh. "What if they had tentacles or were souped up with genetic enhancements?" At that point Sadao was getting excited from his own thoughts. "That'd be so cool!"

*Aoi Mission Part 2*

Aoi walked through the hallway to be introduced by a servant, _"follow me. Everyone is standing in place where they were when it was noticed that the royal necklace was taken."_ They made it into the room where everyone was standing at. "I'm hungry, feed me something." One of the servants walked up with some appetizers and placed it inside the man's mouth who greedily chewed the piece of food he was given. _"Now here is the princess who has lost the necklace." _Aoi turned her head to her and bowed, *"It is good that you have come to solve our mystery."* "The honor is mine." *"Now there are three spots that we have found to be of importance to this case. First is the glass box we store it in. Second is the over turned plant in the garden. Third is right in here."* She gestured her hand to the people in front of them. *"Everyone in here is a suspect and only them. None of my servants leave this place so they would find no use in it."* 'They are all slaves?' Aoi lifted up, "I see what I can do." She turned her head to the man who guided her. "Please show me the glass box please." He nodded and began to walk with her following.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 28, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*

As the Gentlemen turned back and awaited his companions answer he raised an eyebrow, he sure was an interesting one. Talk of mad scientists, tentacles, Ninja dogs and more. With a slight chuckle and the raising of his right eyebrow The Gentlemen turned is head back forward.

"You know, out of the people I have met today both of you didn't bother to introduce to me yourself." With a sight chuckle he turn around with a kick of his heels causing him to spin suddenly to face Sadao with his ice colored eyes.

"You may call me The Gentlemen, and your name is?" Quickly after asking he once again kicked and spun himself off his heels, to continue to stride elegantly toward the forest. Searching everywhere ahead of him for some sign of a pack of dogs, or listening intently to hear that of a bark or a sudden movement ahead of him.

"I also take it that you have no idea as to what kind of dogs we are in store for?" This time he didn't look back and continued to stride and move his feet carefully, elegantly and carefully across the floor.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 28, 2012)

*Sadao*

He was into his thoughts when he snapped back into reality when the guy in front of him spoke. "Ahh, my name is Sadao Uzamaki-Norio. Just call me Sadao." In the middle of his sentence the Gentlemen spun back around and became serious. Sadao molded around his thoughts a little bit and finally thought to ask, "do you mind if I give you a nickname? Like Gent? It'd make it easier to talk to you in heated moments, and I think we should speak to the people who own the dogs first to get a relative idea of what we would be doing." Sadao began to run ahead thinking that the other guy would follow him. "The next right should bring us to their house. They might even make it easier for us to capture them." He said while running and turned on it.

*Aoi Mission part 3*

It took only a few seconds when they were in the room and the guide presented her with the scene with slow swing of his hand and a bow. _"This is the scene."_ Aoi walked in and saw the place covered in glass. "Did anyone notice the sound of the glass shattering and show up to the scene?" She crouched down and took in the scene. _"I apologize, but everyone was preoccupied with the party."_ "Hmm." She brought out a needle from her ninja tool pack and fumbled with glass with the end of it and then stood back up. She looked over and saw a clump of broken glass not to far from the pedestal. She measured the distance with her eyes and saw that the pedestal was way too far from the glass clump. "The glass box was shattered after it was stolen." She walked closer and crouched down hearing the glass crunch. She looked over the glass and saw something that caught her eye, a piece of white string. The color of the servant uniforms. She stood back up and turned to the guide. "Bring me to the next spot."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Clown on Clown Violence Part III*​
*ESPOSITO ENGAGE









​*
Zero had a deranged smile across his face, his eye twinkling with approval as he heard one of the most beautiful sounds the human body was capable of eliciting.

*CRUNCH*

The mashing and crushing of bone that was followed by the deluge of crimson from her nasal orifice.  It was only the start of his concerto or pain or so he thought, the girl took advantage of his narcissi and shot 5 white projectiles that looked like webs. Considering the close range he could only mitigate his losses at this point, their was no doubting he was fast but she caught him with his pants down here. Zero tried to do the only thing he could, bending his knees and pushing off the ground he used his leg strength to try to vault himself over the webbing. His plan worked partially but his right leg and left arm were hit, the sticky substance literally yanked him down to the ground it was so strong. Zero?s body landed on the ground with a thud, but he didn?t bounce at all from the impact his body absorbed all of the contact with the ground. To say the least it stung like hell a scrape along the width of his chin and the wind was completely knocked out of him. 

There was no excuse for this, he was the best clown around he shouldn't have been caught by surprise by this freak show. Zero tried to get up but the webs that bound him were extremely resilient. It was frustrating because even with his strength he couldn?t pull himself free, his eye looked forward as he saw the clown girl thoroughly enjoying how quickly she turned the tables on him. He didn't need his Sharingan to read her emotions or her negative intent, but their was room for only one homicidal, suicidal,genocidal, death defying maniac in this circus. Zero reached into his cowl to pull out a knife with his free hand, he was down to four knives? Quickly he swiped at his arm hacking through the web like butter, but in that same motion he threw his knife toward Hikari using his initial swipe to build the necessary velocity. The intention of this wasn?t to necessarily hit her that was a byproduct; the true purpose was to stall her. 

"I'm the best around little girl. Nothing can ever keep me down."Zero winked to an unseen presence as he continued his self promoting antics.

Zero?s hands now free began to move great swiftness, it might not even appear to be moving at all to the naked eye. After he made the necessary progressions Zero drilled his fist into the ground causing the temperature around him to rise, as the oxygen in the air grew denser.

*BAMF*

*KATON KAEN UDE!!!*

Soon from the ground rose a bear-sized torrid flame that was in the shape of a hand. Zero held his arm out bending it and clenching his fist, causing the flaming hand to mimic his actions. Zero pumped his fist high into the air causing the hand to follow, the height of the flames acting as a shield from any attack that Hikari might try to formulate in this instance. Zero brought his fist down and the one huge fist plummeted to the ground like a tiny meteor?

?Those who play with fire get?BURNED!!!! ZAHAHAZAHAZAHA!!!!? 

*SNAP*

Zero howled with laughter at his joke, but also because the situation was going to get worst for the clown girl? As the fist descended the one fist became four and they all had one target they were coming in hot for, Hikari.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 28, 2012)

*Aoi Mission part 4*

The guide walked ahead of her and to a paper sliding door and walked out and wait for her to follow. She lifted up and began to walk outside and saw where it was. "Huh, its a straight line to the party." She hopped down from the ledge and scouted the ground for something suspicious while the guide walked ahead and stopped at the toppled tree. _"Here is the next piece of the puzzle mam." _She looked at it and it seemed that the tree was pulled out by force rather than toppled over. "Hmm." She bent down and moved around the bushes and saw a foot print. It seemed to have two impressions into the ground where they stood to rip it out. She reached with her hand still holding the needle and stabbed into the foot impression to gauge the depth. She pulled it out and studied it. "Two and one third of an inch." She stood back up and turned to the guide, "bring me back to the party. I have enough evidence to see who did this." He was a bit surprised and nodded and began to walk ahead with her to follow.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 28, 2012)

Yuuki​Liquid Time​
His body was deteriorating at a faster rate then he could maintain. His experiments along with his bloodline were eating him alive he needed a way to become immortal. This princes genes may very well unlock everything he could ever need especially the surigan.

The prince was still in his office as if he would really tell everything to him. Yuuki needed to get to the lab and finish his research. As and Orochi clan member his body would be weak and needs more substance in order to survive. He waved his hand calling for him to be removed from the office.

"That's for me to know and for you to eventually find out. Now would you get the hell ou-"

He began to cough violently this time he couldn't hide it within a chuckle. His lungs were weak and his stomach had nothing left from his earlier vomiting.Yuuki was worst for wear and was going to die if he didn't find and answer to his immortality question.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 28, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

The person wasn't opt on telling him his reasons. At this point, Noctis's best option was to leave. "_Very well, however... If your organization dare harms my clan members. I know who to come after..._" Noctis exited the room into the hallway. "_What a waste of time...._" Sighing in disappointment, he then saw Gladiolus blocking two of the organization's guards from continuing any further. 

Noctis signaled Gladiolus to stop and leave. The man nodded and let them through. "_So Noct, did you even do anything to him?_" Noctis nodded and grinned, "_No, there was no importance of our conversation. I don't think he will be bugging me again anytime soon._" Or that was what he had hoped. Gladiolus didn't have much to say but to follow him out of the village back to the Kingdom.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 28, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu had been running through the forest. He had just finished a mission with a certain Nara. He sighed. He really wished he would have had more fun. As he was jumping tree to tree he stopped. It was still bright and early. Why waste a perfectly good day. Its not like the clan would give a shit if he was there or not.

Fugetsu turned around. Where would he go. Fugetsu then had an idea. He began spinning in a circle. Spinning and spinning and spinning. And finally when he was dizzy as hell he stopped. He was woozy.

But the direction he was facing was the direction he went. The forest he was in was quite small. In no time he ended up in some empty area. It was filled with rocks and mountains. Perfect place to train.

Fugetsu stretched and smirked. He was thinking if he should make a wood clone to fight with? No it would be to easy. He decided to go and find someone in this certain area. He smiled.

"Hello this is the awesome Fugetsu!!!!! Anyway one here want to get there ass kicked!!!"

He yelled in his cheerful cocky attitude. The dizziness had worn off. He then looked left right and forward or backward. He sighed. He guess no one was there. He began walking forward.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 28, 2012)

Yuuki​Does Sanity Even Exist​
The winds were harsh upon the lands that he traversed. The force of it was enough to knock up the sand and cause it to form twisters. His speed was set at a constant never allowed to pick up. His muscles weren't yet ready to handle such harsh conditions. His vision was no longer blurry yet he could barely make out the horizon. 

_"I must find a suitable place to start my experiments. I must create a replacement body much stronger then this piece of trash. "_ 

The hairs on his head began to spike upwards into the sky. Someone was within his proximity and closing in fast. The sounds of whirlwinds were interrupted by what seemed to be footsteps dancing within the storms darkness. His body shifted towards the dark shadow as he looked onward. 

His body tensed a fight would do him no good at the moment. His body began to sweat from the heat and his injuries which still had not recovered one hundred percent. 

_"Damn it...This body is a mess thanks to that imbecile. I would kill him twice if I could but it's too bad I can't make him again. "_

He got reached inside of his robes pulling forth regular knives he flexed six in each hand. As he maintained a fighting stance towards the shadow his arms began to slack as fatigue began to set in. And his vision seemed to go out of focus as he shook his head to realign himself. 

"Who or whatever you are back up! " 

He was ready to fight if it came down to it but hopefully he would leave unscathed this time. But his hopes were never high since you would need to be human to care.



_____________________​
Yuuki​Liquid Times​
His vision sought out and invisible answer within the deep sky. He looked at it as if trying to unlock it's mysteries. He made a few detours in his plan to sit down and enjoy the scenery of life. 

Something he was never able to do before since he was locked away inside his own mind. His chest inflated and then compressed as he breathed the fresh air. 

His hooded robe wasn't adorned with the usual serpent motifs. His smile wasn't on his face he truly felt lonely at the moment. he wanted to know if there was more meaning to life. 

It was the Orochi inside of him that wished to consume and expand into infinity feeding on knowledge as the only substance. His mind flickered to love but then to the more enjoyable hate.

" Your late like always. "

He didn't even have to look behind him to know that the person he wanted to meet was there. This person had become a friend to him but it wasn't as personal as some who spy on him would think.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 28, 2012)

*Aoi mission part 5*

They entered back into the party with everyone looking at both of them. "I will need all of the servants in here and line up on against the wall." They all looked at the princess, *"do whatever she says."* 

After all the servants were gathered and lined up Aoi paced in front of them back and fourth. "I found a white tuff of string in the glass." She walked away and began to walk between the lords. "But the odd thing was that when a piece of glass breaks. Most of stays in the origin of were it broke. What I'm getting at is that it was quite a ways a way from the pedestal the necklace was resting on. Not to mention when I made it to the toppled tree it seemed to have been ripped out from the ground. I could make out that the roots were in quite deep. Not just anyone could pull it out. As well as their was a shoe mark in the mud where they stood. I will ask everyone here to raise their robes to expose their feet wear." They looked around and the princess then cleared her throat to warn all of them. They took that as a or else and did what she said. A young man was the one that had mud on his shoes. Aoi walked up to the servants and grabbed the shoulder of a single woman. "These two have worked together. They did it, and one of them should have the necklace." *"Guards check them!"* Four guards ran out from behind the throne and raised their weapons on them. The princess then stood up and walked over to the young man with a sour face and searched him. It was then when she brought out the necklace from his robes. *"Why did you do it? You and I were to be wed."* He looked over at the servant girl. "I was unsure of marrying you the first time I came here. Then the first time I was sure was when I saw her. I fell in love with her and I was so frustrated that I had to take out my frustration out some where and that was the plant. That was when I was tapped on the shoulder by and that was when I had the idea of telling her how I felt. I brought her to where the necklace was and told her to close her eyes. I gave her the glass case to hold when I put it on her. She opened her eyes and out of fright she dropped it down between us. I told her I would take care of all this and that she should go." *"So you are not going to marry me?"* The princess turned away and felt shamed. *"Fine. Pay the ninja, and for you Toran. Leave with my servant before I have you both killed."* The guards let them go and they both ran away through the front door. The lords went into the other room when the princess began to cry on the thrown with the necklace on her lap. _"Follow me."_ Aoi looked back once more before she was escorted through the front door. _"Here is your payment, and thank you for your assistance."_ He dropped a bag full of money in her hand then slammed the door in her face. "Your welcome... Well," she turned around and began walking down the road.


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2012)

*Yomi*

She didn't say anything as he talked, she expected something like that, no one will truthfully open up to a stranger. Yomi continued to look at the destruction before realizing no matter how much she stare at it, Pao would never return, and Koe would never truthfullu be happy in this world. Yomi got up and began to move around a bit, her hands stroking the building as memories flood her mind.

She could feel Koe cringe and she felt herself pull back from the broken piece of wood.

"Its was your choice to tell me or not." Yomi said, "And you right in a way, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, but the wounds will always be there."

"Never to heal, always to remember..." Yomi felt her hands chill a bit as she grabbed her hand a bit.

She could feel something the pain that Koe felt, the loneliness, and Yomi was suppose to be the girls shield. Yomi was born to protect Koe from any pain and any worries, but in truth she couldn't. And it made Yomi feel so inadequate sometimes.

She was born to protect...

But in the end she couldn't even do that right...

Yomi looked at the boy, "Sorry for dragging you out here, I just wanted to say goodbye."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 28, 2012)

*Ikuto Uchiha*​
He kept silent. The wind brew through his silky brown colored hair. The atmosphere was heavy. His breathing became hesitated for a slight seconds, the flashed were horrible, but he endure this. The vision before him was like a marvelous painting of glorious destruction. Ikuto's eyes wondered through this slight wasteland as a breath of air escaped his lips... 

"Yomi, I think I better be on my way. I have things I must accomplish."

He turned this was the second time he had turned his back on something he was powerless to prevent and detained. His feet continued to move throughout the very earth that laid under his feet. Moving towards the great distance he continued to march through.

"Take care, please. Choose a path you deem right."

Without turning. His hands placed firmly within his pockets. He continued through the wasteland until he reach the forest. Before kicking the earth beneath his feet and rushing towards the unknown. 

---------------​
*Kokonoe and Ryoji LT​*
Simultaneously their side of their lips rose with displeasure, for what ever reason Ryoji had agreed to follow the young feline resembling woman throughout the forest, for whatever reason Ryoji could feel that she held no ill will towards him, not just yet anyway...

"Yuuki. What was your motive summoning us here?"

"Whatever it is make it quick. I rather not stay here among you people."

Ryoji said with a distasteful tone. His eyes were serious. Within the they held, not only slight anger, but also distrust. He could feel evils sense the moment he crossed words with Kokonoe a few hours back.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 28, 2012)

Yuuki​Kaka A Natta(LT)​
A slight chuckle at the glares that were now embedded in the back of his head. He slightly turned his head not enough to show his face but enough to motion them to come closer. 

"You know when you speak all I hear is meow meow meow. Maybe you should get that fixed. Nyohohohho, Man! That laugh doesn't work at all! Fine I called you guys here just to talk. "

His chuckle turned into a light cough that ended up with blood on his palm. His smile was turned into a frown of sadness and boredom and wanted help. He looked at Kokonoe and Ryoji wondering just from seeing him they would be able to dissect his sickness. This sickness had no name and exhausted his body to the point he knew he was going to die.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Science*​
Zero was a ronin in the most abstract sense of the word. He didn?t carry a sword instead he carried an arsenal of knives, he wasn?t some disgraced samurai without a kingdom, no he had a lord and savior, himself. The way he resembled a ronin is that he roamed the lands and never laid down any roots, it was a solemn lifestyle but it was the one that best fit his hedonistic murderous intent. The only person he answered to was his creator and even then well? it dawned on him for someone who was suppose to be free in the end he truly wasn?t not as long as Dr. Mao was alive. However he had no real desire to kill his creator actually he wanted to be more like him? Zero wasn?t quite sure what it meant to be free anymore. After meeting Hisoka he came to a realization that true freedom is not doing something because you have to, but because you want to. 

So even though he answered to someone else for now it didn?t stunt his freedom. He wasn?t a prisoner of anything except for the moment. And at the moment he was considering a candidate for his next kill. Well the thing that caught his eye about this prospective victim was that they had met before briefly, he had been with the beast boy and pixie. 

Zero used his superior speed to not just be a blur nor faster than any human eye could see, no he moved faster than even sound. He had no footsteps moving far beyond what some people would call stealth the Mad Clown Prince was the Master of Faster.


"Who or whatever you are back up! " 

Zero appeared right in front of the serpentine teen that had six knives in each hand. Zero wasn?t going to outright kill him as he didn?t look well at the moment and he was curious about something?

?Now now now that?s no way to greet your Friendly Neighborhood Trickster Prince. Yes boys and girls I?ve added yet another nickname, told ya I?d come up with a bunch.? Zero was speaking to some audience that Yuuki nor he himself could probably see. He proceeded to put his forefinger up as if he had the proverbial "light bulb moment".

?Where are the two you were traveling with? If you?re useful then I don?t have to give you the snikt snikt. Well that?s a lie I kinda sorta wanna see if how much of a snake you are, if you bleed blue or red, if your blood is red or blue. It?s not because I?m a violent person, it?s for science!!?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 28, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was looking for several other wolves in the area, she was doing this as a favor for a friend to find more wolves for him as her wolves easy scamble down the moutain side. She was getting used to jumping like a two legged wolf on the moutain side. Her wolves were looking in the caves as Moro looked on the side ledges and small hols. Her wolves holwed to get attention of any of the wolves on the moutain side and lured them to them. Moro heard  voice and thought she heard that the person wanted to kick some ass. She did some handseals as she created a fire projectile of a Phoenix. The projectile of the fire phoenix flames were gaining strenght from the windflow around it.

She tried to hit the person, as she tried to burn him but also lose speed to not scorch the moutain side. She made sure to give this person a warning as the person could feel the hot scorching flames off the Phoenix. Moro know this person would come after her to give her a fight and would not give up till this unknow person she her own blood shead to the pebble ground of the moutains. Moro stopped to listen to the wind as she closed her eyes waiting for something to strike her down at any moment. Her wolves were still as they waited as they had ther sences open as well. She unsheathed both of her sword.

"Are you going to put your mouth where you put your money is; I am not kissing you if you wn this fight?"


----------



## Chronos (Jan 28, 2012)

Narancia said:


> Yuuki​Kaka A Natta(LT)​
> A slight chuckle at the glares that were now embedded in the back of his head. He slightly turned his head not enough to show his face but enough to motion them to come closer.
> 
> "You know when you speak all I hear is meow meow meow. Maybe you should get that fixed. Nyohohohho, Man! That laugh doesn't work at all! Fine I called you guys here just to talk. "
> ...




*Kokonoe and Ryoji*​
What a disgusting amount of laughter. Ryoji winced ever so slight at the sight of this mad's man chaotic rage. Ryoji thought that humanity couldn't get even more screwed up than what it already was, but he then met this deranged Soul. The very thought made Ryoji wince ever so slightly. His eyes darted towards Kokonoe who's mien was unchanged, uncaring bu firmly place on Yuuki.

"This is nuts. Don't bother me with such worthle-"

"You're sick aren't you."

Her words directed towards Yuuki ignoring his earlier comment. Her mouth formed a slight smirk as her tails swung from side to side, as in pleasure to see him suffering ever so slightly.

"You have a big mouth for something so small, what's stopping me from slicing your head from your body?"


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2012)

Yomi

She watched as the boy go and she turned around, she needed no one else but Koe. And Koe needed no one else but her, and that was the way life had planned for her since the very beginning. She could feel Koe protest in her chest, the girl didn't like the idea of that. She wanted Yomi to be happy as well, why couldn't she be happy, why did the world didn't work out like that?

Because it just didn't...

"So cruel to yourself Yomi." Koe voice finally spoke from the whole day causing Yomi to close her eyes, "...Stop scarficing yourself for the sake of me."

"But I enjoy it." Yomi said as she continued her walk around the village, "Knowing that you are happy makes me the happiest. So for that matter, I love the selfishness of this relationship."

Koe didn't say anything for a minute knowing that going into any further detailed would only make Yomi counter her. It was that relationship that they had ever since the birth of Yomi, she would always try to come out on top when Koe was happily okay where she was. It almost made Koe jealous a bit...

"Don't be jealous," Yomi said, "Because there are some traits I wish I had as well."

Koe didn't say anything to the girl...

"I love you Koe."

.....

"I love you as well Yomi..."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 28, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu sighed. It was so boring walking in a empty place. And this seems like the type of place where at night wolves come out. He sighed. He then decided to sing as he was bored.

"You put the lime in the coconut and you drink them both up. 
You put the lime in the coconut and drink HOLY SHIT!"

A burst of flames almost hit Fugetsu as he was walking. He glanced up and seen a girl and a few wolves. He backed away a inch as there were flames on the ground. 

"Are you going to put your mouth where you put your money is; I am not kissing you if you wn this fight?"

This made Fugetsu smirk. He just stretched a bit. Rolled his neck a bit.And then jumped over the flames on the ground and smiled.

"Liston....I was hoping for a more.....intimidating opponent......but I guess I dont mind beating the shit out of a girl. Especially a conceded one that thinks I want her to kiss me." 

Fugetsu spoke while putting his arms around his neck. He then glanced at her wolves. And then opened his mouth a bit and felt his teeth. It was a bit funny. Him and the wolves had the same teeth.

"Its funny....if the wolves bite me I will bite them just as hard....as me and those wolves of yours have the same teeth..though its a long story soooooooo lets fight!!!"

Fugetsu preformed a few hand seals. He used Water Release: Starch Syrup Capturing Field. He then let out a large amount of liquid from his mouth that was heading straight towards the girl and the wolves. If they even touched it they would be stuck.


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2012)

Yomi

Yomi didn't move from the spot for a minute, she wondered around Pao for a while before getting up, and slowly dragging her feet though the forest. She liked spending time with Koe, the girl was different from her in each and every way. It was almost like they were complete opposites but at the same time filled each other up. Almost like a romantic story for the two.

"Its beautiful don't you think?" a voice called out to Yomi as she was walking away, causing the girl to turn around eyes sharpened a bit

The young boy in front of her smiled at her for a moment, before going back looking around the whole destruction of Pao. The boy with white hair and beautiful red eyes was going around and touching the wooden planks of the floors that were scattered every where.

"Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder." Yomi said as she turned around to face the boy, he only smiled at her when he saw her reach for Inzunami.

"This village use to be at it top shape, the forest around here use to feast upon the chakra of the young men and women that sacrificed themselves for the sake of other people." he continued hitting something in Koe that made Yomi mad, "Almost idiots I say..."

"What did you say?!" Yomi growled each time the boy moved was like an insult to the ground that he was stepping on!

"Idiots!" he continued, "Only idiots would sacrifice themselves for a useless cause like that! Instead of going to the cause and saying stop it, they rather take the passive aggressive route and hide themselves from the world."

"...Shut up..." Yomi growled louder feeling the pain from Koe was enough to get her railed up

"Shame...In the end they took another passive aggressive route and killed themselves, almost too pathetic don't you think?" he asked

Yomi couldn't hold herself back before rushing at the boy! Pushing her feet towards him as she reached for her sword and pulling out! With one good push, she jumped into the air and slammed the sword down but soon shock waves from an even stronger force was pushing her back!

"I see...You are the aggressive one." he purred before the barrier threw Yomi across the village

"...Almost too beautiful on how you developed~" he purred


----------



## Olivia (Jan 28, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]*
 His hand tightened, almost enough to break his knuckles. What did this _thing _think it was? It was hosting itself in _his _body, so _he _should be able to talk to the beast like so. Anyways this thing always took over his mind whenever he needed the help, he never asked for the help, it just did what it wanted to, so what in its right mind did it think he _had _to depend on it?

"You're the one inside of _me_. You're using me like a house, and you say that I need you? Really if you look at it, you need me, you need to weaken me so you can get out of this cage. That's what it is isn't it? So all I have to say to you is that don't count me out yet! My life isn't over, and you have no influence on the choices I make."

The giant creature didn't make a sound, and just observed the boy. His one eyes seemed to penetrate the boys body, staring at his soul. He wasn't quite sure what to say, but he didn't believe a word of his confidence. This boy was set to fail, and one day he'd come crawling towards him, it'd only be a matter of time.​
_*"Heh, fine, believe what you want. No matter what you think you will see my will is right. No matter what you do in this world you will fail. You will turn to me one day in your darkest moment, and I'll be there to relieve you of your pain and hatred."

*_Seigrein closed his eyes as he quietly said:​
"I'll prove you wrong."

Quickly opening his eyes he could feel an intense excruciating pain in his right shoulder. It felt as if the entire bone had been drilled out by a saw. He knew that didn't make any sense but that was the only way how he could describe it. He almost teared up until he looked to his right, and saw Melody. More importantly he noticed a strange blue and green glow emitting from her hands, landing on his bloody shoulder. Had this been the technique she was practicing? Then he noticed a shadow of a figure next to her, and it was coming from his left side. What was it?

He looked over to notice it was a twelve year old kid. Who was this guy? Was he the one who threw that kunai? But why did he attack? But then again they had been told that the woman's child was a shinobi, could he be a young shinobi that got a lucky hit on him? Or was the enemy here and now hiding in the shadows? Regardless this was all speculation, and he didn't have the strength to even talk at the moment.
​


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2012)

*Yomi*











She struggled to get up from that blast! It was almost too powerful for her to break even with Inzunami!? Her eyes narrowed at the boy who was just smiling at her, his white hair blowing in the wind. Yomi looked at him closly as she realized the dust from the impact wasn't touching him at all...

"A barrier..." she called out, "That shuts everything out..."

The boy smiled, "Smart one aren't cha?" he asked as he looked at her with expectancy in his eyes.

"The wind isn't effecting you...But I also take it you can't breath." she said as she looked at him, "The dirt isn't entering so you sealed off the air..."

The boy began to clap, "Oh god!" he smiled at her as he brushed his hair back, "What beautiful observation! But what are you going to do now?" he asked as she looked at him.

Yomi positioned her sword to the side, letting the sun gleam from it...

"See who is stronger." she said as she rushed again, the boy looked at her weirdly knowing that he had a barrier around him, what could she do but wait until he released it. But the girl continued to come at him with a pace picking up until again she slammed into him...

The barrier touched another one!

The boy eyes widen as he realized that she was pushing another barrier at him. He gleamed! She was learning at a fast rate! She was going the extra mile to take him down! Different from the girl he left in the village of Pao that would let her enemies go! Yomi was actually trying to kill him!

So beautiful!

"What a beautiful response!" he purred, "More show me more!!!"


----------



## Olivia (Jan 28, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*He eyed the kid next to him. He wore some sort of blue cloth on his head, while wearing some sort of black clothing. To match his black clothing he had black hair and black eyes, it seemed as if he had a whole black thing going on. Seigrein tried to speak but the pain hurt so much. He knew if he were to try and speak then all that would emerge would be a horrifying scream. Even so he was amazed, it seemed that Melody was healing his shoulder, she she really have what it takes to do such a thing?

Eventually the wound had been patched up as if it hadn't even been there. It was unexpected, this girl had such potential, maybe it had been for the best that he brought her along with him. Even so, if she wasn't harmed, then who is this boy that's standing here? Was he truly the one who harmed him? If that's true then why is Melody unharmed? He quickly turned to the boy and asked him:

"Wait, I don't understand. Just who are you, and what are you doing here?"

"That's what I should be asking you, who in the world are you and why are you guys in my house!? That girl over there wouldn't answer me anything, she just looked at me with a concerned look and started to heal you. But if anything, you deserved that wound for entering my house without permission!"

The boy seemed to have snapped, he barley said two words to the guy and he already was already jumping to conclusions. He sighed, knowing that there were no enemies near by at the moment, or at least he could assume. He trespassed and this guy attacked without asking questions, a fair, but unfair thing to do. Seigrein closed his eyes as he said:

"Listen, sorry for intruding, but if you have a mom that, may seem to get ticked off at you, then you're in trouble. It's my mission to protect you, and I need to make sure that no matter what you aren't killed."

The boy's expression calmed, but he didn't say anything. There became an odd silence in the room, after Seigrein explained the situation. Maybe due to disbelief that someone would be actually trying to kill him. Who knows what he's thinking, a Genin that has a assassin after him, it sounds unbelievable for sure. Regardless the kid had to accept the truth, so they wouldn't be distracted for when trouble starts to stir.

"I don't believe you."​


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2012)

*Yomi*

He was a threat

He was a threat to Yomi!

And that was the only thing that Yomi cared about at the moment! If he was still here, then that means that Yomi was in danger and as the protector. It was her job to erase anything that would harm Koe! That was the only thing that Koe cared about as she pushed her barrier constantly at the boy in front of her.

She was going to make him regret hurting Koe feelings!

The barriers that clashed together began to break causing Yomi to smirk as she brought her sword and stabbed both of their barriers. Forcing as much chakra into the sword as possible puncturing a whole in both. Causing the boy to frown as he realze that his barrier was getting torn apart!

The sword went though effortlessly as he broke the barrier and jumped back...

He looked into Yomi eyes as something that was never there was now beginning to show.

The intent to kill...

Never in the young boy eternal life did he see something like this?! It was almost beautiful as it seemed that the Yomi and Koe was now becoming to separate essence. The two girls were now like day and night.

Two souls sharing one body in harmony...

The boy smirked, "So I bet you want to know how I know your name?" he asked as he looked at the girl who was just standing there 

Yomi shook her  head, "No..."

"I want you to know why I still haven't killed you yet!" she growled at the boy before launching herself at him again only to cut the thin air.

It was clear to the young boy, Yomi was clearly becoming the dominate personality during the times like these...

She was the true wielder of Inzunami 

And Koe was the wielder of the Sessohseki....


----------



## Olivia (Jan 28, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*He didn't believe him? The little prick! He dares to attack him, even though they are there to protect him, and he says that he doesn't believe his warning! Who did this kid think he was? Obviously he thought he was better than Seigrein, but that isn't what mattered. This kid's life was in danger and he had to be aware, it didn't matter about what this kid thought at all. At this point he'd rather the kid just get killed, a lot less trouble on his part, but it was his mission to stop the killer.

"Listen, your mom hired a killer to come after you because you annoyed her when she wasn't on her pills. Now there's a Chunin level Shinobi after you, and it's my job to stop him, so please, just shut up and listen to reason!"

The kids face became furious, as rage filled his fists. He didn't want to accept this truth, in fact, he started to hate this intruder even more. His vision became blurry as he punched Seigrein's face, planting him into the ground. He quickly stood up and yelled:

"I'm a Shinobi also! I can take care of myself! I don't need any protection, so just leave me alone before I decide to kill you, because that's what shinobi do!"

Seigrein stood up as quick as he could and punched the guy right in the face. He was sent flying into the wooden wall behind him. Seigrein's breath was heavy, and he slowly approached the kid. But as he grabbed the kid up by his collar Melody grabbed Seigrein's shoulder, saying:

"You can't do that! He's our client's objective, just leave him be, let him believe whatever he wants."

Seigrein simply let go of the kids collar, dropping him onto the ground. He quickly turned around and refused to face the kid. He was completely and utterly ignorant. He took a few steps around, almost in a half circle, until a explosion occurred down in the hall. He quickly turned his head to see multiple kunai thrown in his direction.​


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2012)

*Yomi
*
The battle was nothing but him dodging and it made Yomi anger boil as she continued to cut air. The boy was enjoying this greatly as he watched the girl try her hardest to kill the boy in front of her! The girl had skills that rivaled a Minamoto clan leader, the burning passion in her eyes to kill the man was just too much! It almost was enough to make him shiver in excitement!

"Oh god what a boring fight~" A voice purred making the two stop dead in there tracks, Yomi looked over to see a girl with a slimming outfit  on looking at the two...

"....Kei..." the boy cursed and this caused the girl to touch herself, rubbing her hands from her hips up and shivering.

"I love it when you call my name like that Vincent." she purred, "But I like it better when you under me and I am gutting your stomach out~"

Vincent looked at her but before he could react she launched herself at the boy in such a fast speed Yomi couldn't even track it with her eyes. She felt the wind brush her as the boy had took the hit and was sent flying backwards. The girl hair flew in the air as she appeared just like lighting in front of her...

Vincent slammed down on to the ground making Kei lick her lips...

"Damn you..." Vincent growled wiping of the dirty blood from his lips, Kei shook her fingers 

"Ta-ta-ta~" she said, "That is no way to speak to a lady."

Yomi shivered as she felt the chakra from this girl almost suffocated her...

"Now shoo...I hate bugs..." she said causing the boy looking at her weird, before frowning at her and then disappearing in a ray of blue butterflies...

When he was gone Kei turned around to Yomi...

"Well well, hellloooo cutie~"


----------



## Narancia (Jan 29, 2012)

YuukiArrogance​​

This shadow seemed to suddenly appear before him. The silverish scheme of the guy before him was tacky and honestly not scary. His hands almost reflexively swung because his personal space was being seriously violated. The guy before began to speak and it seemed annoying to listen.

*?Now now now that?s no way to greet your Friendly Neighborhood Trickster Prince. Yes boys and girls I?ve added yet another nickname, told ya I?d come up with a bunch.?*

He looked at him as if he was off of his nut. That his mind was fleeting and being around someone like that in this state would be dangerous. He opened his mouth only to be interrupted before his witty remark could be hard.

*?Where are the two you were traveling with? If you?re useful then I don?t have to give you the snikt snikt. Well that?s a lie I kinda sorta wanna see if how much of a snake you are, if you bleed blue or red, if your blood is red or blue. It?s not because I?m a violent person, it?s for science!!?*

"And your unoriginal!!! Damn, your way too close and way not funny at all. If your gonna kill me please do so before you tell another bad joke because that alone would kill me. "

Yuuki was pissed off at the very fact some weirdo would just jump in his face and assault his ears. He didn't care about retaliation from the guy before him, he was gonna die anyway so it didn't matter much. His body shook as he coughed again blood dribbled down his lip before he could catch it.


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Yomi*

Her whole atmosphere was almost killing Yomi, the young girl was looking up at the woman who was almost to happy go lucky. She stretched almost carelessly at the sign of the danger before she turned to Yomi and greeted her in the almost non fashion way.  The woman was weird to Yomi before she offered her hand and shook it.

"So Yomi, what a nice name." she said as she placed her hand on her hips, "What are you doing out here, this village is completely destroyed!"

Yomi was still tired from the fighting and as she looked up at the woman in front of her, she offered no real threat, but still anyone could do that.

"It use to be my home..." Yomi answered as she looked down at the girl causing Kei to frown and grab her cheeks, pushing them together she only smiled.

"I like you to say that to my face and not the grown love." she said before releasing the girl and smiling from ear to ear.

It was almost to uncomfortable for Yomi, but she swallowed her lump and looked up at the girl eye to eye.

"I use to live here when I was younger." she said at the girl, "This is my home!"

Kei looked at the girl for a minute before looking around and then sitting down...

"Vincent isn't the one who is going to come back to get his ass whooped, so do you still want to hang out around here?" she asked

"You know him?" Yomi asked

Kei smiled, "Kinda kinda~"


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 29, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*

Sadao, his name was Sadao. And while he may be on the odder side, he still had a polite exterior to him, something The Gentlemen sought out first in everyone. It was pleasing to him to see that someone had the idea to mold and form their words first on most occasions.

"do you mind if I give you a nickname? Like Gent? It'd make it easier to talk to you in heated moments, and I think we should speak to the people who own the dogs first to get a relative idea of what we would be doing." Heated moments? What was this boy expecting, a full on fight? Hopefully not. However The Gentlemen disregarded that and answered his friend.

"I suppose so... You can call me Gent I suppose." He quickly made a right as it came up ahead of him, and immediately was swamped by a man whom almost appeared to be waiting for them. 

"You?! Are you hear to find my dogs? They said they would send someone! I also put it on the board though so..." The Gentlemen quickly assessed the man. He was middle aged, beginning to bald and wore extremely thick and baggy clothing. "I already found two in my alleyway and brought them back. However their are two or three in the woods and depending on the amount in the woods there are two or three somewhere else in the village... I think..." He scratched his head. The Gentlemen could tell that he was in distress, not even bothering to wait for their response if they where even attending the mission, luckily for him they where.

"Indeed we are taking this mission sir, any other details you can give us?" He thought for a moment and then continued speaking, "Uhh... No?"

The Gentlemen kick turned again and looked back at Sadao, "Would you like to search the city or the woods then?"


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Yomi*

"You can say that me and him, we want the same thing but we are both going about it in completely different ways." Kei explained as she crossed her legs making Yomi wince at how womanly this woman appeared in front of her, "In a way he lost all hope in humanity and I have just a small bit of hope in these people."

Yomi was confused, "So what is he trying to do?" she asked but then shaking her head, "No more importantly what are you both trying to do?"

Kei shook her head, "Nope, I just enjoy secrets~" she purred before looking up at Yomi, "Don't you?"

Yomi frowned, "I hate them..."

Kei smiled before getting up and moving up to the girl. Yomi watched as the girl walked around her, causing her eyes to follow Kei and no one but. It seemed the girl enjoyed Yomi's attention because of the smirk that she had on her face when she was checking Kei...

"I see you have potential~" she purred before looking at the sword, "Even wielding that is one in a million chance, I can see why you are the apple of his eye."

Yomi turned to the girl, "You are talking about Inzunami?!" Yomi asked before watching the woman sitting down on a broken piece of a roof, moving the thing so the it wouldn't dirty up her skirt.

"I see no other Inzunami around here." she said as she looked around in a scarcastic way,  "Do you?"

Yomi almost frowned at how playful the girl was...

Kei could feel the girl's disappointment gaze and she only leaned back...

"So uptight, god you need to relax~" she purred

Yomi was slowly begin to hate this girl...


----------



## Cjones (Jan 29, 2012)

*Hisoka/Maiko*

Sticks + Stones: Infiltration ​

Hisoka and Maiko, led by Pippy, were walking in a more isolated part of the port town. The docks of the town didn’t extend this far out, the only thing for the next couple of blocks were an endless scene of water as they walked down a stone path. “Ugh Pippy, why is it that a merchant has a building this far off from the rest?” The young medic found this whole thing to be incredibly odd. What merchant honestly has this must pull? “Well Kazuna is rumored to have been a shinobi before he turned into a merchant. The regular folk around here are pretty much intimidated because of that. So it allows him to get away with a lot of stuff.” Pippy chipperly explained.

“Certain prospects, whether likely or unlikely, have a hold on people even if they don’t want to admit it. Instead of protecting what is theirs, the thought of them attempting to stand up against a shinobi puts fear in their heart.” I found myself speaking after Pippy ended her explanation. We kept walking, but I could tell that my words had struck with Pippy. “That’s what it is isn’t it? The idea that this man could be one of us, frightens these people…right?” Out of the corner of my eye I could see Hisoka look from me and then back toward Pippy seeing if she would answer the question. There was nothing, but silence afterward which was all I needed.

I was correct.

Off in the distance they took in the view of the largest building in this whole port. It stood taller than all and appeared to be made out of black oak wood. There were only two windows, but they were small compared to the entirety of the building made with copper panels. The door was up to par with the windows, with the base made of blank ironing, with a wave like design that was entirely gold. We were still a moderate distance away nothing more than a block or two though, however, these eyes were stronger than the average eyes and I could make out more from the distance we were at than they could. There were two men, big and burly, towering over us in stature dressed in very light plated armor that stood guard at the entrance.

“There’re two people guarding the entrance it seems.”

“You can see that from here?” Hisoka found herself intrigued as listening to Maiko’s news. _Hmmm maybe it isn’t that shocking. She doesn’t possess the Hyuga bloodline however the blood of the clan is still in her veins. Her eyes being stronger than average is a very likely possibility…_

"Allllright we’ll be at the entrance soon. Now the moment they let us in, there should be a flight of stairs just off to the right. I’ll walk into the middle of the room and once they all rush me you two bound up the stairs alright?” Both the girls shook their heads in approval of the plan as they came upon the huge men that Maiko had observed earlier. These men figure loomed over the girls like a menacing creature ready to strike at its prey. Looking down at them with dull eyes both folded their arms and stood in front of the door unmoving.

“Your business?” One asked with a deep voice that had a tone of bass behind it. Pippy turned over toward Hisoka and mouthed “Go on” and waved her hands to rush her up to the two men. Hisoka quickly reached into her back pocket and pulled out the small folded paper given to her earlier and handing it over to one of them. Slowly the man unraveled it and slowly scanned over the papers contents before passing it over to his partner who did the same thing and once both seemed to be in agreement with one another one of the stuck the paper into their army.

“You can enter the merchant Kazuna’s market.” 

Just like two animated golems the both of them moved over to the side like stone statues to reveal the door behind them. Pippy ran through an unknown limit of “Thank you” as all three girls began to walk between the two men and into the building that awaited them. Hisoka and Pippy entered first leaving Maiko to be the last to enter. The two giants stared down at me as I passed by as if there was something wrong with me. I was often told it was rude to stare and so, to return the favor, I slowly opened one of my eyes to look back at them…with a smile.  Both immediately tensed up at the sight and averted their gaze from me. 

How strange that such two manly…men would turn their eyes from a small girl.

_Inside…_
The inside of this building was dimly lit though there was just enough light for visibility. Rows of chairs were lined up in sections in front of a stage. To the right of this stage were stairs, exactly what Pippy had said they would be. The only problem was the fact that there was a nice sum of people at different ends of the building and at the bottom of the stairs. “This place is basically a black market auction house. Where all type of exotic goods is put up.” Pippy explained in uncharacteristically low tone as they walked into the giant room that was in the shape of a circle. 

“Kazuna’s room is located at the very end of the hall on the second floor. I’m telling be ready the moment those goons of his leave their post got it?” 

“Sure we heard you the last two times you told us.”

“Yes I get it.”

“Good!” She said returning to her old peppy self and leaving us where we were. Pippy went off on her own, passing all the buyers, down a row of chairs and finally walking up unto the stage. Simultaneously everyone in the room grew quiet as this woman suddenly took the stage before them, waving at everyone in the room with a smile on her face. “Alllllright all you funky party people are we having fun!?” A giant smile was plastered on her face as she spoke, but no one responded to her. On the other hand guards in the area began moving on her location. “Now all you hunky dory buyers on behalf on this little auction house and a gift from Kazuna the bastard fuck head of a double crossing rat-bastard.” The room filled with gasps as Pippy whole demeanor changed and her voice grew incredibly more robust and articular. 

“Whoa…” Was all Hisoka could muster out while Maiko stood with a single eye open observing the scene. The guards were quickly hitting the stage while Pippy crossed her fingers enveloping her whole body in smoke. “Hang on to your loot ladies and gentlemen. Shit is going to get very real in this thang!”  and effortlessly dispatched the guards that arrived on stage. Soon the guards from the stairs move from their post and a flurry of others came flooding from upstairs. Pippy or whoever she was began doing a slew a hand seals before interlocking her hands and pointing them toward the floor.

“Storm Release: Laser Circus!” A halo of bright energy began to spread around her hands as several beams of light erupted from her hand.

*BOOOOM*

The room exploded in a cloud of debris and smoke, which was the cue for Hisoka and Maiko to swung up the flight of stairs toward the second floor and down the hall toward their target.​​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*Kunai's flashed out towards Seigrein and Melody. He noticed that on it were strange red pieces of paper, there were explosive tags on it. Before he could yell to Melody to cover they exploded, creating a great dust cover. The wood floor around them was destroyed but Seigrien didn't care, the assassin had arrived. He heard another explosion and headed towards the direction of it.

Running out of the smoke and through a hole in the wall he saw the shinobi had pinned the black haired kid up to a way. Seigrein jumped and punched the assassin away while he wasn't looking, and with a terrifying scream he was launched away into the floorboards near him. He quickly got up to look at Seigrein, noticing the mans blue hair. His face became rather displeased as he said:

"I'm just here to accomplish my mission. Once that's over with I'll deal with you, but for now I'll kill this boy."

"I'm sorry but I can't let you do that. Both of our clients are the same person, and she hired me to stop you as she made a mistake, I will make sure you do not complete your mission regardless of what you do."

He stood up, brushing the dust off of him. The sweet scent disappeared, all that could be smelled was smoke, and the air was filled with the black dust. Melody on the other end, slowly walked through the hole in the wall, reaching to where the two Shinobi were. Seigrein's face turned to one of worry, wondering if she'd be in danger if she were to get too close. The assassin noticed Seigrein's reaction to her entrance, and with that quickly appeared behind her. He pulled out a kunai as he said:

"Judging by your reaction with her appearance I can assume she's close to you. Now I will make you a deal, I will free her if you leave this kid alone. I will accomplish this mission no matter what, even if it has to fall to fowl play."

Seigrein quickly clenched his fists, staring at the man. If he were to hurt her even a little he wouldn't resist to kill him. He didn't care if it wasn't morally correct, it'd also help complete his mission, and really this guy was ticking him off.​


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Yomi*

It was almost like a mother looking at her daughter, the daughter being a wild vixen, and her mother almost like a saint. The two were complete opposites but at the same time they were almost equals in personalities if they probably got to know each other. Kei eyes almost was tempting the Yomi to go at her and she knew it, so it was almost like falling into a trap.

"You have the aura of a grown woman twice your age." Kei finally said finally breaking the silence between the two

"And you have the aura of someone half your age." Yomi rebuttal a bit, she didn't like being considered older than she looked. It was highly disrespectful for anyone to be called over their age...

Kei only smirked, "So I'm interested you~" she said, "So until I get bored I want to spend some time with you."

Yomi rolled her eyes, "Oh thank goodness I was so lonely~" Yomi stressed sarcastically as she looked at the playful girl.

"I had the feelings, talking yourself could get yourself very far in life." she said, "And plus since no one came to your rescue you probably are far away from here."

Yomi frowned next to the whole attitude Kei was presenting the next thing that was getting annoying was the reading capability this woman had. She was so easily being read when she couldn't even read herself. But this woman right in front of her knew her like she was a open book with only a few pages.

"Don't get down on yourself," Kei said, "It took me years to get this talent, and then another couple of ones to actually listen to it and observe people."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Real Artist*​
?Unoriginal!?!?! Are you trying to kid a kidder?? Zero twirled one of his many knives, collapsing and opening it between his thumb and forefinger. Internally the urge to slit the snake boy?s throat was mounting with each passing moment. Zero took a step forward towards the boy but then he began hacking and wheezing, his body was wracked by his coughing spasming about. He noticed crimson leaking from the side of the boy?s mouth, his question answered?

*Kukuku*

The Authority began to stir mocking the boy in front of them as Zero was about to. For someone like that to insult them when they were on their last legs, it was foolish. No maybe it was the wrong word rather they preferred a swift end to a slow painful death in which case it was a cunning manipulation.

?God damn sickly weakling. I don?t want to fight with some half dead kid who will probably be all dead in a few hours. You?re not even the slightest bit interesting anymore. Plus it would probably be more painful for you to die of that disease than anything else.? Zero put his knife back into the holsters that lined the inside of his white cowl. He was dealing with someone who had a death wish. Zero dealt in death he loved dishing it out, there was nothing like seeing the look in someone?s eye when they realized they were about to die. If there was one moment in which a mere mortal could feel like a god it was that moment when they were taking away that which was most precious. In this situation Zero could deal the most pain by being a witness to the end of this person?s life all the while doing his usual shtick. A smug grin stretched across Zero?s countenance, this person who would insult him was going to have to die with Zero watching. He would not lift a finger to accelerate the process just make it go even slower.

?You wanna know why I don?t keep track of how many people I?ve ever killed? Do you think that disease that?s about to end your life keeps track of its victims, do you think that the wheels of time keeps track of how many old souls it reaps? What separates the fakes from the real deal is simple. The fakes care about their body count and like reading about themselves in the morning scrolls they do it for attention, while the real deal doesn?t give a shit. We have other people count for us and don?t care about seeing our names on that paper, we?re artists not sellouts.? Zero crossed his arms his cowl flapping majestically in the wind, in this moment he really did look like a Clown Prince. His dark eye began to swirl his pupil becoming pitch black with a red outline around it. His iris became diamond shape with alternating shades of black, grey and white, while his sclera became a light shade of black that might border on grey in some parts. This eye was his gift this was the Rimen Sharingan. He looked upon the snake in front of him, he could see the dark light in him, this was a dark twisted soul dare he say a kindred spirit.

?So killer to killer do you think you were the real deal? Were you an artist or a sell-out snake boy?The answer might decide whether I sit here and watch you die or if I help you out a bit.?


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Yomi*

Yomi didn't know if that was suppose to be a way of Kei being an adult or being mature for once. But she knew that she wasn't going anywhere anytime soon, so she had to make best of the situation and sat on the ground, causing the older woman looking at her for a minute. It made Yomi feel weird as the woman stared at her for a minute, like she being disgusted for a minute.

Swish!

The sound of a kunai whizzing pass her hair made Koe shiver a bit but then she heard it slam against something beside her. Yomi looked down to see a snake down on the ground it mouth sealed shut because of the kunai had landed directly in the middle of his mouth.

"Sorry snakes give me the creeps..." Kei said as she walked over to the snake and stomped on its head for a second till it stopped moving, "They can be really annoying pest."

Yomi felt her body shiver as she realize how close that was to her, not the snake but the kunai. The way she was so accurate in her movement was almost beautiful and admiring. But also scary, this woman was, it was something that Yomi wasn't really use to seeing outside of the village.

Kei grabbed the kunai out of the snake head and placed it back in her pocket before grabbing the snake.

"Poor thing, meeting me was your fate saying fuck you." she said before throwing the snake with all her strength in the distance, "Now since that is taken care of, how about me and you have some fun?"

"Fun?" Yomi repeated the word like it was a foreginer speaking...

Kei rolled her eyes, "Training love~"


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*The situation was already out of his hand though. He brought the kunai from earlier into his hand, and up towards Melody's delicate neck. Instantly as he did so Seigrein flashed back, to when that Zero guy did that same exact thing. It was a horrible image, the closest Melody ever had been to dying. His eyes quickly shut as his feat, were once again drenched in water.

Seigrein opened his eyes to face the giant beast in front of him. It looked oh so menicing, but he didn't care, Melody was in trouble, and if he reacted to late then she'd be a goner. This may be the first time he'd need to result to the beasts power on his own accord. His fists clenched, and his teeth shut closely together. He didn't want to do such a thing, to show weakness to this creature, but if he didn't then Melody may die. He had to do something, but he didn't have any time to do it!

"I need to protect Melody no matter what the cost is! Even if I do have to turn towards you I will save her. So be it, take control of my body, I don't give a shit! Just make sure that Melody becomes safe. If not then I will make your remaining days inside me a living hell."

Seigrien tried to sound as menacing as he could, but the tailed beast simple scoffed at his attempt to scare him. He wasn't sure if he was being stupid or if he actually believed his nonsense that he was making up. Regardless it was quite strange for him to be acting in such a way.

*"Quit trying to act menacing, it won't work you know. You claim that you can make my life a living hell, but I can surely do the same to you. But regardless it seems you've found weakness in yourself, I do hope that you now know how weak and pathetic you are. Don't try to act strong, nothing will come of it. Anyways I will help you, as I predicted."

*"One more thing, if Melody is hurt at all then you can throw away any chances of trying to escape from me, as I will make sure that you are encased in me for as long as you live!"

_*"Heh, like I said, quit trying to act so tough you damn brat."*_ 

Afterwords a strange chakra enveloped Seigrein's body, and he quickly blacked out. On the outside however, could be seen a red and turquoise chakra cloak quickly forming. With facial and hand features quickly changing, he opened his eye to reveal a single red eye, with the other one blocked by his wild hair. Around him was a cloak of chakra, that took the shape of the beast, and this time, grew two tails. Once the transformation was complete he made a roar, sending the two flying along with the kunai. The wild beast didn't wait though, it quickly charged at the man which was flying backwards. ​


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Yomi*

It was a really weird thing about how people were drawn to Yomi, yet when Yomi tried to interact with people. She came off awkward and horribly weird, making her seem like she was a alien of some kind. That made her feel horrible inside because she wanted to make friends, for the sake of Koe sake. She wanted to leave the world and let Koe take over, she wanted something that she could hold on to.

"Hey what with that depressing doll?" Kei asked as she placed her hand on the girls head and rub it gently, "For a minute you were ready to bite now look at you, just like a kitten."

Yomi shook Kei's hand off her head, "I am not an animal!" Yomi said as she back away from the woman, "And why do you want to train me, you barely know me!"

Kei smiled, "Do I need a reason to do the things I want to do?" she asked before looking back up Yomi, "Learn to live life the way you want to, not by anyone elses standards, have fun and tie yourself down to no one until you ready for it."

Yomi cocked her head, "Sounds like you had a bad relationship?" she said

"Haaaaaaaaa...." Kei laughed before looking back, "None of your business lovely one."

Yomi couldn't help but smile a bit at the girl...


----------



## Kenju (Jan 29, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Arc/Zero_
*Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*

*The Boy With a Heart of Ash - FILE_CORRUPT*

It's hardly any different than before he left this miserable place. A land of peace is now one of destruction because of the thoughtless action of a single person that lead to the thoughtless actions of entire clans. That can't really be said, it's no ones fault really, maybe it's nature? Who knows? Who cares what's responsible for this? What his eyes capture at this current moment should have the crown of his priorities.

That's the problem though, for Akise Nara.

He looks at the scene from a distance, away from the rest of his fellow clansmen that are able to feel the sorrow that he can't. The boy in black sits on the slanted wooden beam that easily holds his weight. It's the only thing that's left of a house that should be there. The straight-faced expression on his face hangs above the glass of ice water in his hand. His black hair glaring the sun that rests in the afternoon sky.

The stale air doesn't give him the comfort of the breezing wind that he tends to enjoy. However, there is the greyish mountains they he gets to gaze upon because of his choice of location. It bring him back to the problem that was mentioned before, the concern of his clan being crippled has not taken the front line of his interest. There is definitely something wrong here, or in his case it would be something normal. It's as if another phenomenon is blocking whatever worry he had for these people he should be crying about.  

As he takes a sip, the Nara tries to come to a conclusion of the reason behind this occurrence. Several reasons are brought up in his mind but none pass through as the right answer. The boy grits the slid of his teeth in a bit of annoyance and takes another drink. The cold liquid washes away the stress and tension built up. The gulping sound ends with the empty glass being placed on the grass.

Once he looks away from the scene, he is met with a man in white and red he is familiar with. He's Souran Nara, one of the fellow clansmen of the Nara Clan. He isn't to close to this person, but has met him a few times. Why he's here is completely odd to him,

"....Souran, did you need anything?"

"Yes, I do. I need to know just how big you are,"

How big he is? Akise gives a more worried look than a questionable one. Staring at the man that only raises a single finger at him. The boy in black tries to think of what kind of game he's playing. Before he can say anything else, something enters his stomach. He doesn't know what it is but it felt as if a ball was just thrown at him. 

Akise hurriedly places his hand on his gut, but there is nothing to be found. Something happen and he's sure of it, it has to do with Souran. Feeling threatened, the boy takes two steps back unbuttons the black holder on the left side of his back pocket. 

"Souran, tell me! What did you just do?"

Akise demands his answer with the shuriken he reveals between his fingers being the objects he needs to get what he wants. Maybe he's acting a bit too irrational but the sense of his life being in danger is simply too much. He's ready to make his move but Souran a body of smoke arises around his supposed clansmen. What takes his place is a thin young man in black and a brown cap on his head.

Right, as expected, this person was impersonating as Souran Nara to infiltrate the clan. Whatever he's after doesn't matter but it's bad enough that he's messing with a clan that's a;ready on it's knees. He can't help but fell awkward though, because this spy in the brown hat is gawking with his mouth open as if he has seen a ghost.

"Y- you.......Your existence......what are you?"

His voice wavers in disbelief of what has happened. Akise can't tell what's shaken him up but this opening is just right. He pulls the shuriken filled fist back over his shoulder. Something unknown releases from the imposter's finger first. The Nara stops at that instant, with his body collapsing onto the green land.

His body seems to be slowly shutting down he doesn't know what it is or how to stop it. He frantically tries to gather the needed strength to move but nothing happens. Not even his tongue takes the slightest bit of movement. Before Akise's vision fades into the darkness, the final sight of the person in black hangs over him....

"Your existence is simply too much.....Akise Nara..."​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*Melody jumped back, watching the man she once knew attack the assassin. He jumped ontop of the man and held his fist over his face. The man watched in worry, wondering what Seigrein would do. Quickly without making any handseals the man yelled out:

"Lightning Release: Body Sparks!"

Around the mans entire body sparks started to arise, but strangely enough, only where contact was made between him and Seigrein. Seigrein, quickly becoming annoyed of this jutsu jumped back. He took a look to his body and noticed the strange electrical burns but it really didn't matter to him, and in fact, didn't seem to bother him at all. Seigrein once again jumped on the man, and the electrical sparks continued.

Seigrein however didn't mind the jutsu this time, as chakra swirled around his fist from the cloak. The man's eyes stared straight into Seigrein's one, visible, deep red eye. It looked like a eye straight from hell, it was so demonic. His eyes widened as instead of trying to complete his mission, all he could do was fear for his life. Melody, watching, started to create a few handseals as she built up chakra, hoping she wouldn't be too late.

Unfortunately Seigrein brought down his fist, crashing it through the skin and bone, with coral growing from the inside of his skull outwards. The sight was truly horrific, but at least she'd be able to contain his outrage.

Suddenly a triangular formation of pure pink chakra emerged around Seigrein. It first started to electrocute him, and along with it came large screams of anguish. Quickly a top came over the triangle, sealing Seigrein away inside of this jutsu. Afterwords it slowly enclosed towards Seigrein, continuing to electrocute him.

Hearing these screams, some were roars, but some were his true and real voice. It pained Melody to hear such things but she knew that it had to be done. The chakra barrier eventually enclosed so close that it hugged his body in a close formation. After about a minute the jutsu disappeared completely, and along with it, Seigrein's chakra cloak. Both Melody and Seigrein collapsed on the ground, Seigrein for being knocked out cold, and Melody for being exhausted. But she didn't mind at all, this jutsu had worked, she was actually useful in making sure Seigrein wouldn't go wild. She wasn't a nuisance any longer.​


----------



## Narancia (Jan 29, 2012)

Yuuki​False Idols Fall Fast​
?So killer to killer do you think you were the real deal? Were you an artist or a sell-out snake boy?The answer might decide whether I sit here and watch you die or if I help you out a bit.?

He was insulted by the fact this person would even respond with that long winded crap. He had just explained his ideology in a weird and idiotic way. He had just put value into killing another person something which seemed stupid. Even if he didn't keep count he seemed to care very much about the fact he dispatched them in a way.

Yuuki's body was weakening more and more at his debilitating sickness. His blood from his mouth stopped but was threatening to restart at any moment.  He wanted to make it to the the new area so he could start his experiments he needed a new body fast.

 He would be able to be a pseudo immortal and finally give meaning to the pieces of trash that withered and died stupidly. He would give purpose to the useless natural order that existed. As he thought about his answer he coughed up a bit more blood and responded.

" How dare you tell me about death,destruction and mayhem. A real killer doesn't do it as art and the moment when trash meets is end doesn't matter. A real killer doesn't get a high from taking the lives of weak miserable pieces of trash. He does it because he can and for shits and giggles!!! If you ever feel like a god that means your just that the penultimate piece of garbage!!!!You may think your little rant matters in the least to some sort of credibility of you being a murder but realize any piecce of shit can kill. I'm not a real killer since I'm doing what any guy with a fucking rock can do....I'm more then that I'm just apart of this worlds LIES AND DESPAIR!!! I don't need your help at all. Get out my wa-"

His anger was fueled by the fact some wannabe had just asked him why he kills. His explanation was cut short as he fell to his knees, and nearly coughed out his lungs. The sickness was spreading across his body faster then expected and it would seem his time was running out.

Dying has never been a thought before but it never seemed to bother him. He thought within his mind whoever killed him would be more then trash but someone who was finally a real human being.

His mind flashed back to the importance of the journey to begin with and had filled him with resolve again. 

His mind was filled with his ideas and experiments his hopes and dreams to shatter the natural order were not over yet. His mind was beginning to get more warped as the sickness got progressively worse. 

His eyes were still glazed over nearly gone by now he wanted to live but at the same time if this sickness killed him it would be like suicide. He would be the only person to kill himself no one else would be able to do so. His life so far was devoid of personal feelings and love all he felt inside was insanity infecting him. 

His hands shook like he was seizing up and his vision was starting to narrow. This was the same feeling he had when he pasted out in the forest but he stopped it. Yuuki took out his butterfly knife and slashed his leg waking himself up and allowing the blood to flow like a small stream. He didn't wince or even care it was just another way to get to the inevitable.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*His vision started coming back to him as he noticed he was laying in something soft. All he could see was some strange yellow and white light above him, but this at least showed he was alive and could see. He wondered what happened, he let the tailed beast take control, but how was everyone, how was Melody? He tried to spring up from his laying position, but it seemed something prohibited him from doing so. Feeling his shoulder to his hip he could feel some sort of wrapping or bandages on his body.

He slowly turned his head, and noticed his head was resting on a pillow, so that meant that he was on a bed. He looked towards his right and noticed someone standing there, but to his surprise it wasn't Melody. Instead it was a lady he'd never seen before in his life. She had a smile on her face, along with the boy from earlier standing next to her.

Seigrein blinked a few times until he could get a full view of the woman's face. She looked roughly in her forties, and she also looked tired, but kindness appeared in her face. She had dark black hair and pale skin, but the strangest thing would be that she just wouldn't lose that smiled. 

"Did you do this? Thank you..."

"Oh, it was no problem, you did save my son after all."

Seigrein closed his eyes again after the kind woman's response. So she was the mission client after all. His eyes rocketed open as he asked as quickly as he could:

"Wait, where's Melo---!"

"Don't panic, look right next to you."

The woman commented kindly. Seigrein slowly rolled back towards his other side, to see what she had meant, but right as he did he almost rolled on-top of Melody. She was laying right beside him, sleeping peacefully. Not expecting this he quickly rolled the other direction and fell of the bed. The impact was harder than he thought it would have been and his head started to ache. Slowly standing up he said to the woman:

"You could have told me that she was right there!"

The woman simply chuckled at this revelation. She didn't bother to respond, but instead, approached him with something in her hand. She placed the object into his hand as she declaired:

"Don't mind that, anyways here's your payment for the mission. I'm simply glad that my son is safe now. With that issue over with I do the two of you have _fun_, you do deserve it after a job well done."

Seigrein quickly became flustered with the strange thought that entered his mind. Was this woman for real, did she not notice the age difference between the two?

"Is that why you put the two of us together? Did you think there was something going on between us?! Look at us and our age difference, there's no way anything like that is going on! There's now way I'd feel anything like that for her!"

She simply laughed and took her child in hand. Turning away she went for the door, but slyly looked back at Seigrein as she said:

"Well whatever the case is then I do hope that the two of you have a good future."

She shut the door with a slam. The noise alone was enough to wake Melody up from her trance. Slowly raising her body in pain and exhaustion she rubbed her eyes as she said to Seigrein:

"Where are we? Did I miss anything?"

Seigrein quickly rebutted as he commented:
​
"No, no, you missed nothing, let's just get out of here since we have our reward. I just want to get home, okay?"

Melody nodded, and with that they both opened up the window in the room, and jumped out back into the wilderness, heading back to the place that they call home.​
​


----------



## Laix (Jan 29, 2012)

*Shell LT**
FOR MYSELF* 

The bridge that Shell was supposed to cross was weirdly friendly-looking. Most bridges in the shinobi world were fearsome things, tied together with chains of steel and guarded by giant men with sharp horns and more scars on their face then teeth. This bridge, the Fukumoto Sai-Goroshi Bridge was one that was made of a soft light-brown oak wood with parts painted a baby blue and deep red. The two colours went hand-in-hand as twin stripes down both sides of the bridge, while the wooden columns going at different directions held the Sai-Goroshi together. Beneath the bridge was a typical river that led to a large waterfall down below. A quick glance past that and one could see that the water was coming from a river that was buried deep within the forest that Shell was heading for. It was safe to assume that the waterfall she was looking for was through there. It would all be a simple case of following the water as a guide.

Folding the paper sheet in half and slipping it in her pouch, Shell took her first step on the bridge, followed by another and soon into a brisk walk. She just wanted to get this mission over with, mostly for the payment. Ms. Nakano never specified a specific payment, but she said Shell would be 'rewarded with something more valuable than money'. She assumed this meant a special treasure or maybe even a scroll to a nice powerful jutsu, but her goal was to get it over and done with either way.











​Regnum had only gotten halfway across the bridge when it began to shake a little. She lost her step slightly, but other than that she was fine. Her eyes scanned the area, trying to find even the slightest abnormality in the enviroment. However, nothing. Shell carried on walking across the bridge, when the shaking came again. It was much more violent this time, leaving her leaning against the fence of the bridge to keep her stance.

"What the fuck is going on?" She muttered to herself, trying to seek out whoever or whatever was causing this. The wind wasn't too strong, so it couldn't be that. Shell thought it might be a few animals chewing at some cables, but there was no sight of any fur anywhere.

_*'SNAP!!'*_

The columns at the start of the bridge snapped in half with no visible interaction, leaving the bridge with it's supports gone. It slowly began it's downfall as the floor began to crack and pop out of it's nails. Shell's brisk walk soon turned into a sprint for survival as death was hot on her tail! Running for her life, the bridge felt even longer than before. Everytime she glanced over her shoulder, there was less and less bridge behind her. 

"HYAAH!!" 

The high-pitched war cry stopped Shell dead in her tracks. A cat with a large head, purple fur and white feathered wings that looked stolen off an angel was clawing at the last column at the end of the bridge with incredible speed. All that was seen was a minature hurricane around it's claws with chips of wood flying out at a crazy speed.

"What the hell do you think you're doing!?" Shell cried out in disgust, running over to it to stop him and death from catching her from behind.

"You won't take him before we have!!" With that last answer, the cat gave one last swipe that took out the front support, essentially leaving the bridge floating. It didn't float for very long, leaving Shell falling down into the water with it. It's wings flapping gracefully, it stared down the screaming Shell with a radio communicator to his ear.

"Operation _*HEARTCRUX PART 1 *_is a success."


----------



## Laix (Jan 29, 2012)

*Shell LT**
FOR MYSELF

*She hasn't  been in the air long when she felt a force grabbing her by her shirt and  yanking her up further into the air, before leaving her floating just  meters above the powerful waves of water. Shell looked up to see who has  saved her life, only to see another cat. This time however, it's pink  and had big beady eyes paired with long eyelashes that she constantly  batted. As the cat begins to lift her higher into the air with great  swings of her feathery wings, she says:

"That was a close one, don't you think!?"

Her voice was loud, but that was probably to speak over the violent  water below. Before even replying, Shell quickly glanced up at the sky  to see if that bastard cat was there. Fortunately for him, he was gone.   

"Thanks... But how can I be sure you're not going to try kill me like your friend did?" Shell asked with a slight sarcasm to her tone. The cat shook her head with a frown. 

"_Never!_ I wouldn't harm anyone! I'm someone who protects and saves!"  She proclaimed with a cheerful grin, flying up to the grassy cliff to  put Shell down there. Once released, Shell gave her hair a slight ruffle  before stretching her arms.

"Thanks for that again. I owe you one..." It was always so hard to be that nice to a stranger.

"Forget it for now! I saved you though so I could lead you with me. Please come~?"  She ushered Shell towards her with a smile that could be trusted, even  by Shell. The only difference is that Shell would still question it.

"Fine. But if you try anything funny, you're done,"  She warned with a flat tone before following after the cat. She lead  her through the winding trees and beautiful fauna, that ranged from  giant mushrooms to blue roses mixed with pink lavenders. There was even a  plant that Shell was sure belonged underwater yet was thriving deep in  the jungle. It lead her to become slightly suspicious of her mystery  saviour.

"So just where are you taking me?" Shell questions her, following a fair distance behind. "This jungle seems thicker than it appears on the map."

"Because it's protected by the Exceed SKIE seal  that hides the enviroment from all those unless an Exceed or invited by  an Exceed," The cat explained, flying gently at the height of Shell towards her destination. "You've  been invited because we know why you're here and who's after you. It's  the Exceeds from the great HEARTCRUX, who you may know about..."

"So this has gone past Cendrillion and MAIDEN hmm?" 

"I don't know much about the other Regnum forces  I'm afraid, but I know plenty of HEARTCRUX simply because they involve  us... There are a number of Exceed that have been brainwashed into  joining by the humans in the group. It's sad really... They're now  trying to kill their own race that are barely surviving already..."  Her tone of voice took on a sadder one towards the end, leaving her  frowning with her head down. Shell's eyes look away, giving a slightly  concerned face.

"Regnums are just bastards like that... No matter if they try to change..."

  - - - - - - - 
​ 
 *Cael Nasaki LT*
*THE LIVIN**G*

_'Faska's Hot Buns Cafe!'_​ 
That was the eccentric name of the cafe where Cael was sat inside. It was a cafe where there was only waitresses dressed in skimpy outfits. Despite what some may think, Cael wasn't there to oogle over the waitresses bending over to pick up a dressed fork while revealing their white panties. Instead, he was there just to write. With a cup of blue lavender tea by his side, he was scribbling down notes in a small notebook. His outfit wasn't too over-the-top but was more casual than shinobi; Brown combat trousers tucked into darker lumberjack boots with the tongue of the shoe flipped out to reveal a puffy fur on the inside. He had a beige polo shirt on covered with a brown jacket and his hair fluffed out. 

Over time, Cael had become less of a wimp. Now he was starting to feel like a man, or at least he would next week. That was his birthday and the time where he'd truly feel like he'd grown up. He'd only be turning 15 yet it felt like he would be entering a whole different phase of life. He wasn't sure how he'd celebrate it if at all, but he knew it surely wouldn't be with his father there.

"So hard to write about things these days," he sighed, tapping his notebook with the tip of his pen, creating a messy assemble of dots of wet ink. His distinct electric blue eyes were mellow and calm, glancing between his notebook and the drink. His eyes would sneak the odd glance at one of the waitresses, but out of respect he'd always quickly look away. It was only when one of them came over that he could feel his face becoming flushed.

"Would you like anything else sir? You've barely touched your drink~," she asked with a voice sweeter than an angel. She bat her eyelids, smiling with the pink lipgloss smothered across her lips. Cael gulped as he shook his head slightly, giving a half-hearted smile.

"No thank you," he answered, picking up his drink and taking a small sip of it just to prove it to her.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*He and Melody traveled for what seemed like hours. They traveled north of the forest they were in and ended up in some town. Finally reaching civilization Seigrein stopped himself, he was completely out of breath. If he continued to travel like this his wounds may get worse, and he knew that Melody's chakra reserves wouldn't be enough to heal him at the current moment, especially if it's true that she was the one that forced the demon back inside his body. Even though he felt as if his wounds were okay he kept the bandages on. He never wanted to tempt fate like that and have his wounds become worse than they already were.

His feat ached, and walking on the completely stone sidewalk didn't help either. Seigrein wanted to stop somewhere in town, but every time he found a suitable place he just took one look at the pink haired girl behind him and all he saw was a look that wanted to get home already. But eventually he reached a small restaurant looking place. He had never really been out to eat before, and with the added fact he was starving he stopped in his tracks, with Melody bumping into him. 

 "Why did you stop? We should hurry up and get home already."

Seigrein ignored her statement as he looked up towards the building. The sign had said quite clearly _'Faska's Hot Buns Cafe!'_, he could assume there would be something for him here to eat. With a rumble in his stomach he slowly approached the cafe, telling Melody:

 "We haven't eaten all day, we might as well stop by. We shouldn't starve ourselves, plus I just got a whole bunch of money, so I can afford something light like this."

Melody simply sighed at Seigrein's response. This wasn't what she wished for, but it would have to do. If they were to travel on end without any food or water then they may get caught into a battle with absolutely no power. In the end this was the best decision. Seigrein decided that her sigh meant yes in some form, as she didn't out right say no. A smile grew on his face as he entered the cafe.

That smile quickly faded away though as he saw what was inside. All he could bring his attention to had been the ladies in skimpy outfits, which absolutely disgusted him. He was bringing a twelve, well, thirteen year old girl into this place, and they really thought that such an environment would be acceptable. He was glad she couldn't grow any more, as he didn't want her to end up like the women here. Luckily for him, when she took a look around she didn't make a comment about the women; even if she noticed she probably didn't feel it was necessary to make a comment about such a thing, which pleased Seigrein.  

He was tempted to leave this place and find another location to eat at, but there was something else that caught his attention, a sweat aroma. He wondered what such a thing could be, and it led him to the front desk. There was a women standing there, but he didn't believe it came from her, the smell was some what honey like with a hint of lavender. Regardless the scent lost his interests as he noticed one other aspect about the cafe. 

There was someone here he recognized, the man's name was Cael. In fact, he was sitting at a table alone, simply writing in a notebook. Seigrein only saw the man once and that was for a mission, but that had been quite a while ago, a tiny bit before he met Melody. 

 "Melody, just follow my lead, I know you don't know this person but you don't have to stay quiet just because of that fact."

Melody closed her eyes, noting his request. She was normally a quiet person, quieter than Seigrein. In fact, the only person she felt comfortable talking to was Seigrein, she hated talking and would like to avoid it at all costs. But if it was his request then she would try. Seigrein approached Cael's table, straightening out his coat that he had always worn. Melody followed closely after Seigrein, almost as if she were a shadow. Seigrein simply walked up as he babbled: 

 "Hey, Cael, is that you? It's been a tiny bit hasn't it?"
​ ​


----------



## Laix (Jan 29, 2012)

*Shell LT*​* FOR MYSELF

*After some walking, they eventually came to a clearing in the forest. It was one that was decorated with the most colourful flora she'd seen so far. The running trait of strange plants was ever present here - there was large pink flowers that were puffing in and out, weirdly similar to the breathing movement of a human. Next to it were much smaller pink flowers with orange leaves surrounding it that had blue flies hovering over it, picking at the smallest hairs on the leaves. 

"Can I ask why these plants are so strange?" Shell finally broke her piece, wanting to know just why the plants in this forest were just so... strange. The cat that was leading Shell along stopped in her tracks, hovering in the air to face Shell. She giggled slightly before answering with a bright smile.

"It's because these are from our great land of Extalia high in the sky! It's a long story how they got here, one that I don't even know myself. Something about the 'Purge' and the SKIE War, but it's something I'd rather not going into right now," She answered, giving a brief answer on where they came from but thankfully not a detailed explanation. Shell always gets bored with people who give her stories for answers to simple questions.

"I think it's about time I told you my name. You can be trusted... Yes, I think you can. There's something about you that I've only seen a couple times before," She began, stroking the chin on her large head with her tiny cute paws. "My name's Harley-Joa, but just call me Hay. That's what everyone else does~"

"_Everyone else?_ "

"You didn't think I was the only one living in this forest did you?" Hay questioned rehotorically with a light chuckle. "I reside here with three other Exceeds - Konata, Sami and N-" Hay paused before she said the last name, her smile faltering within seconds. Now with a frown, she looked away from Shell before continuing on her way.

"Was you going to say Nove?" Shell asked with a raised eyebrow. Hay seemed surprised that Shell knew of him, even though she previously stated she knew why Shell was here.

"Nevermind..."

  - - - - - - - 
​ 
 *Cael Nasaki LT*
*THE LIVIN**G*

Cael looked up in surprise at the familiar voice moving through his ears. It was one he hadn't heard for a long time and gave him a sense of deja-vu. The memories that flooded back to his mind were of a creature coated in red, the elderly woman and the appearance of a strange blonde who's name he still hasn't realised. Meeting his eyes were those of Seigrein and his companion - a girl with candy pink hair and contrasting green eyes. Her expression was nonchalant while Seigrein seemed pleased yet surprised to see Cael here. The village was one that many passed through, and this was exactly what the Nasaki was doing.

"It has been a long time, hasn't it?" he smiled, standing up to greet him properly. "And you've brought a friend with you this time huh? Nice to meet you little girl!" Cael bent over to the girl's height, his palms on his knees and a warm smile on his face. He assumed she was a small girl, maybe 10 years old or something like that.

- - - - - - - ​ *
Cael Nasaki*
MISSION/THE WILD LION

Truth be told, he needed the money.

Cael's wanted to move out of the clan home for a long time but has never  had enough money to do it. The apartment he's had his eye on is 40,000  Ryo, and he only has 30,000 in the bank. The mission rewards 20,000 so  it's enough to buy himself the apartment and furnish it. This is why  this mission couldn't fail, or he'd still be a shitarse failure for the  next month.

The premise of this mission is simple - protect a powerful business man  from an assassin from a clan called the Regnum. Cael had only heard of  the clan, knowing that they dwell a lot in the idea of royalty and are  supposedly selfish bastards. Just like his father actually. Maybe they  do business together.

Glancing down at the A5 sheet of paper on which the mission was wrote,  Cael walked through the busy streets of the town. It had tall buildings  made of the finest material and houses packed together in apartments.  This was in fact the town that Cael was due to live in. It was perfect  as it had almost everything. Tanzaku Town they called it. There was a  whole street for the nightlife while the rest of the town was made up of  apartments, business offices, clothes shops, ninja weapon shops and  apparently even a shop to buy pets. 

"Just one mission and we're done,"  He reminded himself, looking back down at the mission slip. He read to  himself over and over what he had to do just so it was imprinted in his  mind.




> _The Wild Lion_
> *Client:* Mr. Takaza
> *Rank:* C
> *Description:* Greetings. My name is    and I am a key leader in the food industry as I own a chain of   restaurants as well as other assets. Not to distract from the main   point, I recently cut off all business ties with the Regnum family and I   believe they have sent an assassin to take care of me. My own   investigators have managed to at least find out her name which is .   She is part of the MAIDEN group and is probably on her way now.  Protect  me from her until I can reach my headquarters where my men will  take  over please. Once there, I will greatly reward you from my safe.
> *Reward:* 20,000 Ryo l 20 + 2p




"Mr. Takaza's office should be around here..."  And Cael was right. Around a few corners and down one or two streets,  Cael eventually came to the offices in question. They weren't nothing  grand but rather modern for this time period. They were made of a sturdy  wood with light metal casings on the outside. The building had many  windows and was at least three floors high.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*Cael responded with a happy tone, sounding delighted as he saw Seigrein. However as he noticed Melody he bent over to reach her height, with a big smile on his face. Normally most kids would find this enticing, but Melody continued to look with a rather bored look. After a few seconds that bored look turned into a dissatisfied and angry look. She disliked the fact that someone was treating her like she was a little kid, while in fact she was a teenager, even if just barley.

"I'm not a little girl, so I'd appreciate it if you refrained from referring to me as such. Also, you can wipe that smile off your face, I'm not some little kid that needs to be smothered with kindness from everyone I encounter; I am able to sit and enjoy mature conversations while having mature thoughts on the subjects at hand, and would gladly appreciate it if I were treated in the same respect as other individual's your age are."

Seigrein was put off at what Melody had said. Here he had see this old acquaintance from a while back and Melody basically introduces herself with this rude statement? Then again, it was also part of his promise to make sure others would see her for who she really is, and not some little girl based on outward appearance.

​"Sorry about that Cael, she gets touchy when people treat her like that. She truly is a young woman on the inside, but she still needs to learn a few things; like to control her mouth." 

Melody didn't respond to this obvious attack from Seigrien, knowing it would only lead to a light feud between the two, giving a bad impression on this man and everyone here. She walked towards the entrance as she slowly unbuttoned the two yellow ties which held her cloak together and closed over her body. Once reaching the coat stand she had successfully untied the yellow bands and pulled off the dark-red cloak. Hanging the article of clothing up she quickly ran her fingers through her hair, fixing what may have been not straight. She took a good look at her body, she was wearing a black and purple suit of clothes, which she normally wouldn't show, and was rather disappointed. She knew that she couldn't grow any longer, but absolutely nothing changed, and sooner or later she'd have to get over this fact.

She walked back over towards the table, pulling a chair out for herself and then promptly sitting down, ready to order a cup of coffee to drink. Seigrein wondered as to why Melody took off her cloak, and in fact, this had been the first time he saw her without her cloak. He didn't realize her healed boots went up as far as they did on her legs, or that she wore some sort of battle suit that looked rather pretty. Looking at Cael he asked:

"Sorry for the sudden intrusion, you don't mind if we sit down, do you?"​


----------



## River Song (Jan 29, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon LT*











The boy tried to jump as her webs flew towards him, it was a futile attempt though because Hikari was just as strong as him so when he tried to jump out of her grip she held him firm, letting the webs catch his leg. The webs sent him spinning to the ground, sticking him to the hard surface.

?Is speedy Gonzales over his head, don?t worry I?ll fucking chop it off.? She cried, it had been a long time since she had thought someone like this. ?After this I?m hanging you by the balls from the trapeze and seeing how long it?ll take before they rip!? she smiled, she then stopped putting her finger to her chin in a way that signified she was think ?But I guess that you would have to have a pair for that wouldn?t you??

She shrugged before watching as the boy tore his way out, using this knife. The boy through his knife which Hikari easily side-stepped.  ?Well someone?s getting sloppy.? She commented off-handily as the boy stood up.

She slid her foot back into her fighting stance, readying herself for round two, not before wiping the blood of her face. "I'm the best around little girl. Nothing can ever keep me down."

?Yes and I?m about two jutsu away from the intellectual property of Stan Lee can we stop making references and get on with it.? She smirked, chewing on her spit, infusing more chakra in her spit.  She watched as the demented man slammed his fist in the earth, she was expecting a doton and looked down at the ground, her eyes scanning for any disruption but suddenly a huge fist of fire erupted in the air, Hikari braced herself as the fist raised itself into the sky, as soon as she saw it aim for her she began to form handseals, before it split into four, the fire missiles of fire rained down on her just as she finished her jutsu ?Earth release: Hiding like a mole!? she said as she sunk beneath the earth.

The flames collided with the ground  with roars  as they  destroyed the top layer and heated the earth causing the area around Hikari to heat up although not as much as if she was actually hit by them. Once the barrage had ended Hikari moved under the earth. Her arms now sporting angy red burns. 

She finished under Zero, hoping he hadn?t seen her. She quickly coated her hand in sticky gold, incase he was preparing more fire. She reached out hoping to grap his ankle and pull him into the earth. 

?Hello Eskimo!? 

*Hikari Gomon*

She smiled at Shell as she winced at Hikari?s arms, Hikari then used one of her free arms to wave at Shell as she Held Skye?s hand to her in the circle. ?So I?m a member of the branded now, cool. Do I get a special codename like Insect queen, oh or we could use my old stage name, it was Starlight. We used that because my name means radiance or light and well, I?m a star.? She boasted giggling. 

She looked at Lessar ?Looks like we?re stuck together midget, well we?re not stuck together but if you throw a fit I can have that arranged ?she said shooting a wicked smile in the aforementioned?s direction.

Suddenly without warning she used her four free hands to force Lessar?s and Shell?s hands into the circle. ?Okay now we say it all together, or I stick us together.? She demanded, grinning


?3...2...1"

BRANDED!?


----------



## Laix (Jan 29, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION/THE WILD LION

Within minutes of entering the building, Cael found himself sat in a boardroom with Mr. Takaza and a few other men dressed in black suits with black sunglasses. Takaza himself was at the top of the table, while Cael was parallel at the back. His arms were tucked under the table while Takaza rested his fist in his palm with a firm glare at Cael. It wasn't an intimidating one, but it still meant that he didn't want to move in case anything was done wrong. This mission couldn't fail, no matter what.

"First of all, it's nice to meet you young Cael," He began, flashing the quickest smile Cael had seen in some time. "Now to business. The plan is that we set off from here in an hour with you and two other guards. Then at the next point 10 miles forward, he will meet a group of my men who will be waiting at a hotel for us to stay. Then after that, we will set off for the remaining 12 miles where we will arrive at my main headquarters in the seaside town of Kashuba and you'll recieve your payment. Is that clear?"

Cael gulped at what Mr. Takaza explained, only nodding in reply.

"Yeah... Should be great..."

- - - - - - - 

*Cael Nasaki LT*
*THE LIVIN**G*

Cael was taken back by the girl's response, standing up straight with a raised eyebrow. The girl sounded like she was up her own arse a bit and that she knew it all. Then again, most people her age are like that in this world.

"Sorry about that Cael, she gets touchy when people treat her like that. She truly is a young woman on the inside, but she still needs to learn a few things; like to control her mouth," Seigrein apologised to Cael, putting emphasis on the end as directed at the girl with him. She took her jacket off, hanging it up in the area meant for this before pulling a chair out and sitting at his table. Cael kindly moved his notebook and drink out of the way to make space for the two before sitting down. It was then he noticed her outfit which was rather... Well, it was more like a latex one-peice swimsuit then something a little girl would wear, but when Seigrein said she was a 'young woman on the inside' there was probably a greater meaning to it that Cael didn't want to dwell on.

"Sorry for the sudden intrusion. You don't mind if we sit down, do you?" Seigrein asked with a pleasant tone, much to Cael's instant denial of having any problem what-so-ever. Sure, the peace he was hoping for while he stayed in this town was broken, but it would be nice to potentially strengthen friendships and create new ones.

"Of course not mate! Take a seat, I don't mind," He answered with a tensed smile before sitting down himself. He took the last sip of his drink, finishing it before placing it back down. True to his privacy, Cael quickly slipped the notebook in the pocket of his jacket so the two wouldn't notice - that's if they hadn't already.

"So what brings you here if you don't mind me asking? I never thought I'd see you here of all places. This town's mostly for passing through so I'm only staying for a couple of days," Cael rambled on, turning a simple - possibly unwelcome - question into a short story. Realising his babbling, he quickly let out an awkward laugh to try shrug it off. "Sorry about that. Just been a long time so I'm not sure what to say."

The waitress who had drifted away once Seigrein arrived had come back, this time with her notebook out and her pink fluffy pen at the ready. Her top was unbottoned this time to reveal her squeezed breasts and she seemed to have another layer of makeup on. This time her sights were on Seigrein rather than Cael.

"Anything you'd like to order~?"
​


----------



## Laix (Jan 29, 2012)

*Shell*
 *THE BRANDED*

 With Hikari now an official member of the Branded, Shell was pleased in her own way while Lessar couldn't have been angrier with both Hikari and her own teammates for allowing it. Skye on the other hand was inbetween - he didn't know this girl and she hadn't made any attacks on him. His opinion of her was mostly neutral but he did feel like he'd rather stay away from her.

Yanking her hand back from Hikari after they did a little team shoutout, Lessar gave Gomon a glare that hadn't been seen by Shell or Skye in a long time. "We don't have 'code names' you imbicile. Our real names are kept a secret to prevent detection. Try it out if you want, but at least be sensible. 'Spider Queen' is almost as cheesy as your dress sense."

"Now now Lessar, play nice. Hikari's a member of BRANDED that believe it or not, we need. She has skills and can do stealth - something _you _can't might I add," Shell scolded Lessar with a slight smile before turning her attention to Hikari. "For now, the mission has to take a new direction. Instead of our original plan, it's simple what we'll do."

"The mission is to infiltrate the Regnum's party and kidnap the leader of MAIDEN. That was the original plan at least... I'm not sure what Shell has in mind for now," Skye explained, glancing over to Shell who was sure in what she was thinking.

"I already have the idea in my mind! Basically, Skye will go in undercover to keep watch of things while Hikari creates a distraction for looking so beautifully deformed. Then, me and Lessar sneak in and grab the leader, knocking her out with this baby." Shell pulled out an emtpy glass bottle of perfume that Lessar instantly recognised as hers. 

"D-Did you just empty that out!?" She cried, her day getting worse as it went on. Shell ignored her outburts, simply walking over to the swamp that ran past and scooped up a whole bottle of the stuff, before screwing the lid back on. 

"The stuff that knocked me out earlier. We can just give it a light spray to knock her out. So, what do you all think? If it's a yes, then we'll start now."

"And if it's a no?"

"We do it anyway."

 - - - - - - - - - -

 *Shell LT*
​* FOR MYSELF

*Forgetting about what just happened, the two continued on through the forest to eventually come to the waterfall. Shell was sure this was it, and the sight of a large statue representing an Exceed with a tall head and a captain's outfit on saluting the sky confirmed this. It seemed to be rusting away as it was covered in various sticky vines and plants that created untidy cracks and blemishes on the stone. The statue also looked slightly out of place, almost as if it was a ruin from somewhere else. 

"Is that the SKIE memorial?" She asked as she approached it, stroking her hand across the statue to feel the material. The names of what she assumed were Exceeds that died covered the base of the statue, easily in the thousands. 

"Yes. It's to remember those who died during the SKIE war..." Hay answered with a frown, trying not to look at it. "I assume you want to find Nove now, don't you?"

"It's part of my mission. Know where he is?"

"I can't tell you! It's not fa-"

"I was sent by Ms. Nakano."

Hay was shocked at Shell's revelation, cupping her paws over her mouth. Tears filled her eyes no matter how hard she tried to hold them back. She slowly reached the ground, her wings dissapearing with a flash of pink sparkles.

"_Oh my god..._ You mean Sayuri Nakno? A-And she has a son Sanji?"

Shell simply nodded in response while Hay burst into a fit of hysterical crying.

"I-I can't! Nove... Nakano-Chan...! It's all too much!! SKIE was caused by all this! He can't go back to the family! He just can't!"
​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]*

Seigrein slowly sat down at the table in front of him, he felt as if he were intruding on Cael's privacy, but Melody already made it a point of sitting down, and since he was okay with it he figured he might as well. Sitting down in the wooden seal a quick look of relief flushed onto Seigrein's face, as he was finally able to sit after all those hours of walking. Cael eventually decided to ask:

 "So what brings you here if you don't mind me asking? I never thought I'd see you here of all places. This town's mostly for passing through so I'm only staying for a couple of days, Sorry about that. Just been a long time so I'm not sure what to say."​
After his quick apology Seigrein couldn't help but feel sorry himself for Cael. He felt that he was intruding on his privacy while he felt he was intruding on Cael's. Maybe Seigrein did have to relax for a bit, after all he hadn't seen this man for a while. Before he could respond to Cael's question a women approached the table, asking:
 
 "Anything you'd like to order~?"​
Seigrein was about to speak, but as he turned to face her the words escaped from his mouth. She was pretty, but he could determine that a large amount of it came from the makeup that she had worn. But the detail that caught him the most was that she had her shirt unbuttoned, revealing and squeezing her breasts. All Seigrein could do in response was turn his head away with out saying a word. Was it legal for a woman to dress like that at work, let alone in public? Before he could allow his mind to ponder the thought Melody interrupted nonchalantly: ​
"Since it seems he doesn't want to order, I'll take a mocha with whip cream."​ 
The woman ignored Melody's request, not writing down a single note on her pad of paper with her overly fluffy pink pen. Instead all she did was press up against Seigrein as she asked again:

  "Anything you'd like to order~?"​
Seigrein though he had cooled himself down from looking at her, but he wasn't expecting this, just what had this women been thinking? His eyes forcefully opened as he requested:

"I'd like to order you to get off of me!---Also get the girl a mocha with whip cream."​


----------



## Laix (Jan 29, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION/THE WILD LION

From that point on, the mission was underway. After spending around 20 minutes fussing around to get Tasaka's horse and carriage ready, the group finally set off. They left at a rear exit which led straight to a set of hills and winding plains. It was a longer route round, but it was safer as there was a much more open space in case confrontation happened. It would be terribly bad if Sherry ambushed them while they walked through the town.

With Tasaka in the glossy black carriage pulled by horses of the same colour, Cael flanked him close on his right. This was so the two still could talk through the tiny gap between the curtain's of Tasaka's window. Just from the small peak Cael caught, he could see how luxurious it was inside. He was sure there was a woman in there, and there seemed to be a mini wine bar on the left door with a television screen directly in front of Tasaka. Cael couldn't help but think why this guy hired a Chunin-level ninja when he could easily hire Jounin.

On the other side of the carriage were Tasaka's two men dressed in black, with a third keeping the horses tamed on the carriage. There was no conversation at all between the guards and Cael, with only the giggles and mutters from Tasaka and his mystery woman heard. It was more than awkward for Cael.

- - - - - - - - - -​ 
*Cael Nasaki LT*​ *THE LIVIN**G*

Cael was startled at the moves the hussy of a waitress was making. Instead of serving with a smile, she was serving with her mouth cupped open ready for anything. This was what often put him off relationships.

"Tch, I'll have better chances with the Uchiha," She spat before trotting off, not even giving Cael the time of day to take his order. 

"And another tea for me..." He muttered under his breath as she walked off, smirking at how she threw herself at Seigrein and got brutally denied. He turned to Seigrein with the same expression on his face. "I bet you get that everyday!" After a short moment's pause, he played with the cup his tea was once in before talking again. 

"So, back to my original question if you don't mind - what brings you here?"

- - - - - - - - - -

​*Shell LT*
​* FOR MYSELF

*Shell rolled her eyes at the mess that Hay was right now. Tears were streaming out of her eyes faster than the waterfall behind her and her face had gone from a furry pink to raw tomato. 

"Look, I'm not here to help you out. I just need Nove! Now tell me where he is!" She yelled out at Hay, fustrated at the Exceed's crying fits.

"I can't! It'll start again! SKIE II will begin and it'll be a disaster!" She shouted back, patting her tears with her paws in desperation.

"It's okay, Harley."​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*The woman quickly got up off of Seigrein, making some comment about how she'd rather be with a Uchiha, and stormed off. After a moments pause Cael turned towards Seigrein as he commented:

"I bet you get that everyday!"​
Seigrein quickly became flustered with a claim like this. He didn't want such things to be said in front of Melody, and although he knew she would rather him not treat her like a kid it was just instinct for him to treat her like a younger sister. Quickly retaliating with a slight blush on his face, he commented:

"That is not true! That has never happened to me before in my entire life!"

After a few second Seigrein calmed himself down, he shouldn't get so worked up over something so stupid. The waitress was honestly trying to hard, and if she felt that was the only way she could try and swoon a man then she should be sadly mistaking. Seigrein listened as Cael continued:

 "So, back to my original question if you don't mind - what brings you here?"

Seigrein looked down at the table, unsure if he wanted to share. It wasn't private or anything, just a bit shameful for almost losing once again, especially after deciding to let that thing control him when he really would have rather found an alternative.

"Oh, we are coming back home after a mission and we've been walking for hours, so we decided to stop and go eat here. That's all there is too it I suppose."

Melody just stared at the two men across from her at the table, and wondered why they, especially Seigrein, were getting so flustered over that strange waitress. After all it seemed like she had a serious attitude problem to ignore her order completely like that, and then to make a complete one-eighty in attitude after Seigrein offered her order once again seemed to turn her off even more. It was strange how this had all worked out.​


----------



## Laix (Jan 29, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION/THE WILD LION











​ Sherry whipped out a single peice of white chalk as she yelled the words 'Golem Ellis!'. She immediately crouched down to the ground, scribbling the name 'Ellis' on the dirt path up the hill. The moment her chalk left the ground, leaving it's white marks in the shape of the name a violent earthquake echoed across the hill. The horses became frightened and managed to yank themselves free from the carriage before running away, leaving Tazaka and his woman screaming for help as their carriage rolled down. The two guards immediately went for it, leaving Cael to deal with what was the cause of these earthquakes.

A golem. A really big one at that, made of the material it came out from - Soil and rock, with plants still attached to it's limbs. It let out a ear-breaking roar before charging towards Cael, while Sherry watched on with a smile.

"Good luck~"

- - - - - - - - -​​ *Shell LT*
​* FOR MYSELF

*










An Exceed of slightly taller height than Hay made his appearance. , along with a large sword that was literally made of scrap peices of metal and stone.

"N-Nove-san! You shouldn't be here! She might try and-" Harley tried to plead with him, but he simply closed his eyes before answering her.

"Do not worry Harley. I know why Shell is here and I can't hide," He began, approaching the Regnum in question. "You came from Nakano, correct? I knew she'd send you..."

"You left, didn't you? Your father served her for a long time and you just left... Quite naughty of you!" Shell teased the Exceed, wanting to have some fun after this tiresome trip.

"Don't play games with me girl. You came here to check on me, or something along those lines. Well tell Nakano I'm doing just fine without her." His words were cold and harsh, especially to a dying woman like Nakano and this struck a chord with Shell.

"What do you mean? I bet that woman gave you and your father everything yet you toss it back in her face," She snapped, moving closer towards Nove with her arms still crossed. The Exceed shook his head in dismay before replying.

"You don't know a single thing do you? You don't know how the SKIE war started and you don't know how we got to here! Well, let me tell you. Let me educate you on why everything's just so wrong...!"​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]*

The waitress soon delivered Melody her order, but not until after she gave him a hateful glare. Her facial expression changed, but he wasn't able to take note of it because he noticed something else. Three men approached Cael from behind as he questioned what the woman's problem was. They quickly responded, saying that Cael was the one responsible. These men all had jet black hair and muscular bodies, nothing Seigrein could associate with. 

But with the man's tone however he could tell he meant business. But why target Cael? He was the one that made the woman ticked off by telling her to get off of him. Plus, what did she think she was doing? She was dating someone like this and she tried to get Seigrein aroused with her? What was her deal? Before any of these questions could be asked Melody took a sip of her coffee and set it back down. She quietly commented: 

"May you brutes please stop talking. We're trying to enjoy our selves here and you're ruining the moment. So I'll ask kindly of you to leave."​


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jan 29, 2012)

Asuna Seie

I was at the ramen shop as usually am at my free time. Eating my favorite barbecue pork ramen and talking to the shop owner.I could smell the delightful scent of chicken noodles boiled on steam, a smell that makes me feel right at home. As the great taste of barbecued pork touches my taste buds I release a smile of pleased. Enjoying the peaceful moment I take my time eating. I think to myself.

"Enjoy the little things in life while they're still there."

As my grandfather use to tell me when I was younger. I slowly get up and pay for the delicious ramen giving my thanks to chef. Leaving the ramen shop with my katana in its sheaf attached to my back. I took my out my katana and stared at it for a while, letting all my memories of it spread into my mind. All the hard work, the fights, and the people I inflicted pain with this blade. I wish that part I could forget but it impossible for me to do so but it was the same blade that enable me to protect my loved ones to safety. Slowly I put away the katana as I walk through the village saying hello to the fellow people. I try my best to get along with the people around me. Passing through  the town I can see the how peacefully the people are and how they enjoy life to the fullest. I want to keep it that way, seeing the people smile and laugh there way into their peaceful lives. That's my goal. Seems simple to talk about it but it is a difficult road to go through after all that has happened.Reaching into tallest building, start climbing into the top by using chakra control on my feet to walk on surfaces that most people can't walk on without falling of and hitting the wall. As I reach the top, standing towards a horrible view. I saw where the meteor shower has impacted. So many innocent lives lost in the cause of it. I silently start speaking to myself with a sad, sorrowish tone.

"We all must die at sometime but...... Not like this."

"Why did this happened?"

"I will find the answer to that question someday. But for now I'll just fight for a better future and I hope others think the same way."

The day slowly turn to dawn. The sky turn reddish blue a real beautiful sight. He gets down from the building and heads home getting ready for the awaiting challenges and obstacles through his path.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Fugetsu Senju
> 
> Fugetsu sighed. It was so boring walking in a empty place. And this seems like the type of place where at night wolves come out. He sighed. He then decided to sing as he was bored.
> 
> ...



*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro and her wolves noticed a sweet smelled that smelled like syrup. They were on uneven ground as the moutain sloped downward or upward. Depending on how you stand on the moutain ground. Moro and her wolves jumped into the air as the syrup missed them only hitting rocks where she and her wolves just were moments ago. She landed in front of the guy, as she did a few quick handseals to use Great Fireball Technique as she send a great fireball at the guy at closed range.

She was not there she pulled up her sword to do a kenjutsu to use Dawn Serenade: Right hand Strike as she strike the guy in the chest with the powerful strike. If he did not felt the blade aganst his chest to dodge the blade. He would get the sharp wind cutting through him, hoping it did not lead to a zonic boom. To Moro that would work out fine to come up with another plan and the next jutsu to use against the guy. She analized the guy with her sences, to her she was fighting a male, who uses water jutsu and is not serious when he is not fighting at all. Her wolves was growling as they wanted a picec of this guy, but they noticed something as well Moro did not activated her  Sharingan just yet. To them she was just messing around for now, before she got serious, they were going to let her go crazy in this fight after all.

_"Let's see what elsedoes this guy as instore for me, he has more than water jutsu. There is no rivers around these moutains. The only time where water on moutains are rain, ice melting and small pools of water hidden in the moutains that dwells unknown but sound and smell."_

She used body flicker to move quickly away from this guy, to not get hit by his jutsu. To her he is one cocky guy that would lead to many mistakes later in his battles. She got out of range to potsion herself to defen herself for his next jutsu that may take on some damage and she wanted to aviod that damage as much as possiable, to win this battle as this was not a serious match, f it comes down to it, it will get seirous.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Sadao 

@Cursed Panda - Mission*

Running his fingers threw his hair, Sadao silently pondered to himself as he listened to Gent and the man who set them out on this mission. As The Gentlemen turned towards him and asked, "Would you like to search the city or the woods then?"

Crossing his arms Sadao looked at the dogs that were caught earlier. Sadao then spoke up, " It seems like they actually like to be grouped together. So we'll find them in no time. I also think it would be faster if we actually split up and looked for the dogs in both the woods and in the village. Cutting down the search time like that  as well as being able to return the owner's dogs as soon as possible." 

Making a slight hand gesture towards The Gentlemen, he continued. "So how's that sound to you?"


*LT*

Waking in the middle of the forest, Sadao shook the debris of tree branches and tossed up dirt, off of his body. Letting out some light coughs, he took in the gruesome scene of what the forest had become. Tree's were actually bent away from where the meteors hit. The silence that clung to the air was almost deafening to even bear.

Though, he could not muster a single sound from his mouth. Slowly standing up, he could hear twigs and dried leaves crunching underneath the sole's of his feet. Shaking his head, a shower of dirt sprinkled downward. Suddenly, a juicy crunch rang out nearby. Instinctively, he drew a kunai from his side and held it outwards in a defensive position. 


*"Calm your steel boy. I am not here to harm you, but to simply give back whats your's."* Sadao carefully crept around the tree to where the voice was coming from. "...You. Your the apple picker..!" The old man was simply sitting on top of his old wooden cart full of apples with his legs crossed, while happily eating one of his apples. His clothes a little tattered but not marred by any dirt or debris like Sadao was.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 29, 2012)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Ikuto walked through a lush forest, escaping civilization in attempts to not get caught, the young Uchiha male wondered endlessly, the pats that the hostler of his katana gave resounded slightly through the echoed of the forest. The sounds of birds and wildlife surrounded the area, creating a relaxed and calm atmosphere. The young Uchiha eyes had narrowed, his mien once again as blank as an unpainted canvas. The look in his eyes, was empty, it fazed whatever he saw, his eyes were focused on the road before him, but his mind was being tormented by a horrible past once again.

"These memories... will they ever fade?"

Said the young Uchiha, continuing his path through this road. The young Uchiha seem to have encountered a slight village in the end. Slight nostalgia brew in him as he witnessed this sight that held slight beauty. In his mind the memories of a warm home, a comfortable bed, even if he lived in seclusion from the truth he would've wanted to live a life where he did not suffer through this despair.

"...I should move on."   

​


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 29, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*
_Dog Catcher_

" It seems like they actually like to be grouped together. So we'll find them in no time. I also think it would be faster if we actually split up and looked for the dogs in both the woods and in the village. Cutting down the search time like that as well as being able to return the owner's dogs as soon as possible."  He thought about this for a moment, the boy was indeed correct that it would minimize time and that it would surely get the mission done faster and the man's dogs back before his wife returned home. With a slight nod to himself and Sadao he listened in as he finished his thought before answering and replying, "So how's that sound to you?"

"Sounds good to me then sir. I'll take the woods if that is alright with you?" He nodded and then began walking toward the village exit. "Meet back here alright?" with one more slight nod he began sprinting at half speed out out of the village and toward the forest, calculating all the while as to how far off the dogs could be in the woods. While the man didn't give an exact time as to when they got out it could be assumed no longer then around six or seven hours ago, probably earlier. That being said a dog can run faster then the average human on most occasions, and with getting tired or simply laying down that time and speed changes.

Deciding just to drop the idea as there where too many variables and the fact that he had just left the village and was approaching the woods he needed to focus more about the task at hand, and less about how hard or easy it may be. As of right now all that he needed to do was find the dogs and bring them back, in as little time as possible.

It didn't take long.

Almost immediately upon exiting the village The Gentlemen spotted a four legged canine rolling around in a field of grass and as a result he stopped. He knew if he needed to he could outrun it, however running at that speed would make it harder to grab and he also didn't want to inflict any type of pain to it by possibly dragging it across the floor.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2012)

*Zero Enna LT
The Road to Hell*​
Zero was pretty good when it came to understanding the inner workings of the human mind. Part of his fighting style was rooted in his ability to be perceptive, to psychologically dissect the person he was combating. With this in mind he was able to knock people off their game and make them fight on his terms. This wasn?t to say Zero Enna was beyond base human emotions, he could be brash and he could be angered just like any other mortal. In this moment as he was talking about the philosophical basis of what it took to be a ?real killer? he could feel a twinge of frustration. He was dealing with someone who was far too sanctimonious for their own good, someone who didn?t understand artistry or the point he was making. This person was convinced of their own rectitude and as such though their views somehow devalued those of Zero?s, he was dealing with ignorance. 

The Clown Prince was taken away from his internal thoughts as he saw the snake boy fall to his knees hacking and wheezing. It was a pathetic sight to see a human look this frail it made Zero ashamed to be apart of the same species. He watched the contrarian?s eyes roll back into his head as his hands began to tremor bringing the knife to his leg.

*SNIKT*

With a shaky hand the blade cut into his leg seemingly snapping him out of his little daze. It was an impressive act of perseverance that caused even Zero to cock an eyebrow. 

?Why is it during an ice-breaker when the whole room has to go around say their name and where they?re from there is always that one kid who gets incredibly nervous? I mean they know their name and they know where they?re from so it shouldn?t be a problem. Do you know the answer?? Zero trailed off giving the serpentine boy a minute to think over the answer but Zero figured he would have a non-comply response.

?It?s simple it?s because there are those among us who fear the things we don?t know. I wake up and the morning and put on my big boy pants and say hey world throw whatever the fuck you can at me. I don?t think about tomorrow I think about today. You?re sitting here dying and you don?t have a tomorrow. Instead you rather be a little dip shit who wants to argue with your only chance of survival.? Zero walked over to Yuuki standing in front him his Rimen Sharingan twinkling as a malevolent smile crossed his lips. This was someone he did not like at all, but it was a kindred spirit one that he wanted to prove wrong. Zero bent his knees a bit and exploded forward driving his fist into the chest of Yuuki then grabbing him by the collar. He began to drag the snake.

?Their ain?t nothin wrong with having pride but the way you run your mouth. I?m going to save your life and then I?m going to make your life a living hell so you wish you had died today. ZAHAHAHAZAHAZAHA!!!? Zero was dragging Yuuki straight to hell and he was going to bring him to meet the devil himself, his creator, Dr.Mao Motanashi

---
*Zero Enna
Clown on Clown Violence Part IV*​
?Woman never know how to shut the fuck up and just fight?? This thought permeated through Zero?s head as he listened to Hikrari?s off color talk of his genitalia. He had no shame in his game but for this six-armed freak of nature to even talk like she was in the least bit appealing or from some higher station than him? It was a case of shouting from the mountaintop in order to disguise your own shortcomings. 

*BOOM*

?I sunk your battleship!!!ZAHAHAZAHAHAZAHA!!!? Zero erupted with laughter thinking he had landed a direct hit on the girl, debris and smoke blanketing the area she was in. As it dissipated however there wasn?t a single sign the girl was ever there. At first he thought he had vaporized her, but then Zero began to feel the tingling sensation at the back of his head.

?My spidey sense is tingling?.? Zero didn?t waste anytime staying in one spot would be the worst thing he could do. He didn?t know where she was going to attack from or what her abilities were; he couldn?t make himself a sitting duck. However his feet were still stuck to the ground. Sealing wildly he began to breath in air as he readied his next jutsu by gathering chakra in his belly.

*KATON: GOUKAKYUU NO JUTSU!!*

Zero exhaled shooting out a sphere of fire the size of a cannonball. It smoldered the ground and his web bindings. However as he was finally free from the webbing a gilded hand grabbed him by the ankle impeding his movement.

?This is the problem you get when you start letting women leave the kitchen!!!? Zero started to feel himself being pulled into the ground by the girl who had overwhelming freakish strength. Zero tried to hop forward falling to the ground; he planted his hands and used the ground for leverage as he tried to pull upward. Using his higher position and equal strength to try to keep himself above ground.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Sadao

-mission*

"Alright good. I'll see you in roughly an hour or so." Sadao watched as The Gentlemen took off to look for the dog's outside of the village. He then turned away and walked around the village, looking in any alleyways and around any meat markets. "I should ask around to see if anyone's seen anymore dogs roaming about."

Walking up to a BBQ restaurant type thing, he made his way to the cook. "Uhh, you wouldn't of happened to see any dog's running around the village have you?" The tired vendor slowly looked around before he leaned towards Sadao. "I actually have. I saw two dogs roaming around my shop earlier this morning then took off that way." Pointing with his spatula, he then added. "I hope you catch them soon because their bad for business. Surprisingly, alot of people are afraid of feral dogs in these parts."


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Yomi *

"But you know all about me?" Yomi said as she placed her hand behind her back and looked at the woman and leaned forward. Trying to copy the same aura Kei had, but feeling like she was failing in the area of sexual appeal. She stopped causing Kei to laugh at her. 

"I do not," Kei said as she pop the girls in the nose, "I know what Vincent knows about you, you still your own person, and I can read only so far."

Yomi looked up at the woman, "So tell me about yourself." Yomi said, "Its only fair right?"

Kei smiled before laughing, "Today is my last day as a ninja and the first day as a loving wife to a great man." Kei began to blush a bit before looking down and then around, Yomi took that she was getting nervous about the subject. And it almost made her giggle that this woman was acting all knowing but now talking about her lover and marriage she was blushing..

"Ah congratulations!" Yomi said, "I bet he is very lucky."

Kei shook her head, "No I am very lucky to have him, he been there since the beginning and always put up with my mess, even when the mess I get myself into, and he would always be there to save. I never notice but when I did it was like a huge weight was lifted off my shoulders..."

Yomi sat down, "So what is his name?"

Kei blushed again as she was getting really nervous talking about the one she loved. Her face was almost red as a tomato contrasting the light blue in her hair. It almost was like she was putting on a color show.

"Kyo Fennikkusu...." she said before placing her hand on her stomach, "And today I was going to introduce his little present."

Yomi eyes glowed, "Your pregnant!?"

Kei nodded, "Yep, this little devil is taking after his father~"


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jan 29, 2012)

Asuna Seie​
To start a new day I head off to the mission counter where ninja get assigned to mission depending on their rank and status. I slowly approach the employee to get my mission telling him my name and rank with and enthusiastic tone.

"My name is Asuna Seie. Rank genin. Im here for any available mission."

The man looks at me raising one of his eyebrow, expressing an intrigued emotion at me. He takes files filled with paper and finds a suitable mission for me. He reads a file and hand it over to me. I grab the file and read it.



> Charity Case
> Client: Fauna
> Rank: D
> Description: Please come and help out at our charity fair in the Kosauke Village! A couple of the volunteers couldn't make it so we need people to help serve meals and fundraise for the HABSO (Help A Broken Shinobi Organization). Also, there is a chance thieves may try to steal the proceeds at the end, so you'll have to act as a bodyguard to. You will be paid for your time.
> Reward: 5,000 Ryo l 10 + 1p



I found it simple sense I have body-guarded before. I accept the mission with a smile. As I leave through the door and into the village pass through ramen shops, weapon stores, restaurants and other establishment the day seem's beautiful. The sky is light blue, really thin clouds. It all seems perfect for a great day outside. As I head into the path through a forest, I come across a young man with brown hair and wielding a katana aswell. He seemed to be going the same direction as me so I approached him. As I did I could se that he seemed quite depressed so I got curious and asked.

"Are you ok? Something wrong?"

I look at him with a concerned expression on my face and I do my best not to provoke him in anyway.​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Sadao*

Heading eastward, in the direction the restaurant owner led him. Sadao looked for any signs that the dogs may have left for him to use, to track them down with. 

As he searched through each alleyway, he came across a number of patterns of footsteps. The dirt revealed only a small impression of what looks like a dog's paw print. Looking towards the direction it went, Sadao followed down the alleyway, ever vigilant for another mark for him to use.

Coming across another weathered patch of dirt amongst the rough stonework, Sadao examined it carefully. Though, he could not find the same mark from before. "So..it seems they turned off somewhere before this spot."

Turning back around, Sadao sprinted back down the alleyway and turned at the next street and ran across what would be called a road and into the next alleyway. There, sat a rather small amount of droppings. "AHHH!!" Jumping up, Sadao soared through the air and into the house's wall. Slowly sliding downward because of his poor chakra control. The idea of falling in the poop flashed in his mind over and over again.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 29, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*

He continued to assess the situation on how to grab the dog, and then what to do with it once he had it. He had at least one, if not two, dogs to catch and having to drag each one back individually would waste time and energy. He glanced back over at the seemingly joyful rolling dog and then back at the ground below him. It then occurred to him that maybe he was over thinking things, maybe all he would need to do was go over and grab the dog by the back and continue to scan the forest. 

One foot after another then he began walking toward the dog, not like his usual elegant self. Instead using very short and slow paces toward him, trying to not spook or scare him. As he approached the dog it took more notice to his presence and upon him reaching a few feet away jumped up and cocked it's head at him.

"Comere boy." The Gentlemen began, beckoning the canine toward him with a hand movement. "Comere!" It worked, the dog slowly walked it's way toward him and as soon as it was in range he grabbed it's collar, one down, two more to go.

Two more that where in vision.

Across the field at the base of the woods sat two more lounging dogs, whom had watched and taken notice to that of The Gentlemen's actions and trap. They begun to stand and turn, no doubt to walk into the forest to become invisible to his eyes and escape their approaching dog catcher.

Not on his watch they weren't

In one swift motion he hoisted up the dog into his left hand and began sprinting at full speed toward the other dogs. Their eyes suddenly expanding and their feet picking up the pace into the forest, gaining speed as he did. Looking back occasionally to see the approaching boy with the large dog seemingly balancing and whining in his left arm. Looking back to see him gaining on them and finally looking back to feel his hand grab one, then two of the dogs and throw them into his arms.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 29, 2012)

Axelthewanted said:


> Asuna Seie​
> To start a new day I head off to the mission counter where ninja get assigned to mission depending on their rank and status. I slowly approach the employee to get my mission telling him my name and rank with and enthusiastic tone.
> 
> "My name is Asuna Seie. Rank genin. Im here for any available mission."
> ...



_Ikuto Uchiha​_
Ikuto head swayed towards a voice that seemed to have been directed towards him. His eyes narrowed slightly as the young man seemed to have seen through his expression. Yet, the young Uchiha mien was still the same though expressionless, and blank, it seemed some people could see through his facade, however he turned his gaze back to the distance as he faked a slight plastic smile, one that even though it didn't held real sentiment behind it, could be seen as a kind a gently smile. His mouth opened and his voice started to emerge through his breath.

"Don't worry, I'm fine. I was just witnessing this amazing view."

Ikuto started at the young man that stood behind him. His hair was was like the color of night, his eyes resembled the sky, a light gleaming color of blue that shined at the rays of the sun, he wielded a katana much like him, but unlike his, the katana the young men held was placed in his back, while Ikuto's was on his side. Ikuto turned towards the young shinobi that stood before him. His smile still unwavering like before he continued to speak:

"Actually, I was headed towards that village right there Kosauke village I believe it was the name... But I'm not actually sure. What brings here traveler?"

In attempts to stir a different conversation. He started to change the subject once again. This may help him forget about his once, depressed situation.


----------



## Laix (Jan 29, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
 *THE LIVIN**G*

The men split up from the one standing over Cael, with one each approaching Melody and Seigrein. The one near Melody let out a grunt, his sharp eyes staring down at her.

"Who the fuck do you think you're talking to missy?" He growled, glancing over at his boss with a smug grin. "Actually, you could be of good use to us missy. Why don't you come with us!?" He reached for Melody, aiming to grab her and take him with her for whatever cliche prositution ring he's running. Cael and Seigrein were blocked by the two other men in case they tried anything.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 29, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Explosions from the impact of Lightning release attacks periodically occurred. In the Field of Disward, a boy had been practicing on developing his Lightning release techniques. With each technique he performed, he breathed more and more in sign of exhaustion. The vast field of green was his regular spot for training. He would come here at least once a day, if he had not been out on missions.

Noctis decided to take a break, he sat underneath a nearby tree to avoid the flashing sun from above. "_My limit to how much I can do is still too small. I won't be able to last long in dangerous fights if I can't increase my limitations._" He looked at his left bare hand, seeing the rough treatment it had after performing all those lightning release techniques. He wore a black leather glove on his other hand, which helped him avoid the same treatment as the other hand.

"_Will happiness ever cross paths with me?_"

A unusual question popped into his head. He hasn't ever thought about happiness after his mother disappeared. All he could do was just grin at his lack of emotion. Even if he did smile, he would do it without any feeling towards it. But seeing that, there would have been no point in smiling at all. But as of now, his only goal was to get stronger to avoid the events like the meteor shower from occurring again. His clan was what he thought of as his happiness. Even if it didn't look like it, that was what he strived for. 

He was just about to fall asleep when suddenly the lightning streams he planted in the ground from earlier detected another particular chakra nature other than his. From this, he could tell that this individual wasn't a traveller or just a regular person. He was in the vicinity, but Noctis couldn't tell where exactly. The only person who comes to the Field of Disward was Noctis. Only travellers or passing Ninja pass by the field, but this particular person was entering the field. Noctis didn't know who this person was, but he knew that he could become hostile. The boy leaned back against the tree with his arms crossed waiting for this individual to approach him from wherever.


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2012)

Yomi 

Yomi watched as Kei stroked her stomach, it was something lovely about life. It was something that couldn't be explained but it was just to beautiful to just to watch as a woman carried a slight bundle in her stomach. Yomi watched as the woman stroke her thin stomach, probably knowing that she was a mother was enough to change a woman perpestive on life.

"So how far along are you?" Yomi asked as she looked at the woman, Kei looked at the girl in front of her before cocking her head and then counting on her fingers.

"12 weeks~" she purred 

Yomi jumped back in shock, "3 months! And you look like this!?"

Kei smirk, "I climb three mountains a day and my chakra reserve is strong enough to support me and this child." she said as she stroke her stomach, "And can you believe it? I just found out about a couple days ago.."

Yomi looked at the woman for a minute as she laughed about her pregnancy, but that was no laughing matter. This woman was almost too childish but she had a feeling that the woman would do good. Yomi sat next to the woman as she didn't look up at anything as she stroke her belly.

"I just wish that this world was just a little bit more bearable." Kei said to herself causing Yomi to look at her, Kei shook her head, "Many don't live to see the light of day so I wish my child can grow up in a world where fighting was optional."

Yomi nodded her head, "But its not...."

"I know..." she said 

Yomi realized that in this world many kids didn't come back home and some didn't even make it to their 18th birthday. 

"I wish this world could change." Yomi said to herself realizing that she felt the same way about Yomi

Kei shook her head, "This world won't ever change, but one step at a time it can..."


----------



## Cjones (Jan 29, 2012)

*Maiko/Hisoka*

Sticks + Stones: Unexplainable Feeling​

With Pippy handling things downstairs, Hisoka and Maiko were left to traverse the second floor without any sort of interruption. This tiny hallway was littered with doors on the right while the left was entirely a balcony. Trying to get any sort of view downstairs from the balcony was not possible, as Pippy’s initially attack kicked up a massive dense dust cloud. The only thing that could be heard were all the screams of the customers and the occasional grunt yelling “Get her” only for another explosion to go off soon afterward. “She’s a shinobi like us with a Kekkei Genkei…it was so incredibly bright.” I spoke in somewhat of a daze. That technique of hers was very unique and dazzling; I had never seen such a thing like that.

“……” Hisoka simply stayed silent as the two proceeded down the hall toward the very last door at the end of said hall. Just as Pippy had said there was a sign on the door with their target’s name craved onto it.  Hisoka reached for the knob to open the door, but Maiko had a much faster way on her mind instead. Before the older girl could even reached the door Maiko shoulder rushed it, plowing right into it, sending it flying off the hinges causing it to soar through the room and effectively K.O a poor unsuspecting soul blasting him against the wall. There were a total of three men in the room, them having taken out one unsuspectingly.  The two girls walked into the room with the typically badass entrance poses as Hisoka lazily leaned against the wall with one foot placed on it, while Maiko stood with her hands down in front of her with a smile.

The inside of the room was nothing to special which is to be expecting since it more than likely Kazuna’s own personal vault. 

“Whoin the hell are you two!?” A visibly pissed off man behind a teal colored wood desk yelled as he stood, slamming his fist down to add emphasis to his mood. 

“Doesn’t matter who we are bro, you’ve got a scroll belonging to a clan. We’ve come to retrieve just that simple.” Hisoka began walking into the room from her previous position as she talked with Maiko right behind her. The man’s two bodyguards ran from their posts toward the approaching Hisoka both drawing a small dagger they had hidden in the inside of their armor. One came swinging his weapon leaving behind a flash of silver, but Hisoka grabbed the man’s arm, kneed him the gut, acrobatically flipped over him and monkey flipped the man into his partner who was just inches away from an awaiting Maiko. “Yo, are you alright little one? He didn’t manage to hurt you or anything did he?” Hisoka asked walking back toward her partner to check on her effectively lowering her guard. Kazuna saw this as his chance.

“Get in here you idiots my life is in danger!” He screamed at the top of his lungs. He moments three more guards began running down the hallway. A very minuscule number compared to what could’ve been if it wasn’t for Pippy earlier. This caused both girls attentions to turn back toward the doorway and off of Kazuna as he vaulted over his desk with a club in hand. Swinging it down he was just inches away from slamming Maiko across the skull, who he assumed to be the weakest link, but Maiko was already aware and poised to intercept it until Hisoka covered her with her body.










​
“!”

The club dealt a sickening blow to the side of Hisoka skulls sending her tumbling across the room. For once in a while, I was visibly shocked as I watched her tumble across the room. Simultaneously I opened one of my eyes to get a full view of her face as she was sent across the room. The blow was powerful enough that it caused blood to flow from her, some of his hitting me directly across the cheek. Her blood seemed rather different for some odd reasons compared to others. It was intoxicating like all others, but I didn’t have the lust I’d normally get from something like this. No, in fact, my body grew colder as my eyes grew wider, the adrenaline flowed through my body however I wasn’t enjoying this in the least.

I was feeling crazed, that’s sirens call seemed to be stronger than ever yet it wasn’t a feeling of enjoyment. The song was more cruel and harsh, it was telling me not to enjoy this moment of inflicting pain upon them, and it was telling me to rape their very being if it was in my power to return what they did to Hisoka ten-fold. I was not to ease up, I was not to enjoy this, I was just to inflict pain upon their body, I wasn’t even meant to hear them scream in the slightest. I, Maiko Kondo the Osmunda White Lily, was to simple silence them.

“Heh, now all we have is a lit-.” Kazuna boast ended abruptly as I began to feverishly turn my head back and forth, my eyes completely bug eyed…until they landed on his body. Unlike this other times I was completely conscious of this decision of mines, I wasn’t leaving my body in the slightest, this wasn’t something I enjoyed, my body felt like it wanted to cry and it hurt all over. In that single moment my eyes seemed to glow again much brighter than usual. Compared to the other time with Minrou my eyes glowed with a very deep tent, but this time they were bright like the sun itself.

“*I WON’T LET YOU GET AWAY WHAT THAT*!” I screamed out in a voice far to shrill to call my own as I pounced on one of his guards at the door sinking my teeth directly into his jugular. Much harder than it sounded consider my teeth weren’t anywhere near sharp. He began to choke and gurgle on his own blood as he feels backwards out the door. The force of him hitting the ground for my teeth to sink even deeper into his neck and in one fluid motion I completely ripped his throat out. Standing up from his body I turned my head back toward the other three with a scowl on my face.

It was here that I would claim my next victims.​​


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Yomi *

"Hey what happened to our training?"

Yomi found herself asking making the woman only smile and nod her head. The day seemed to be going pretty fast, the sun was setting down, and the dust clouds were blowing. The two girls were just sitting and talking about life, which made Yomi realize that she had so much to learn. That her life was going by so fast and that in the end, she wouldn't even live...

But she had to live so that Koe could live...

That was the simple fact of the matter, her life was no meaning compared to the one sleeping inside of this body she had control over. And if it meant destroying the world, could she do it? Could she go about it? Would her dedication to Koe lead her astray?

It made her think...

"And we are done." Kei said, "Training is complete."

Yomi looked at Kei as she got up and streched, "What are you talking about? We didn't do anything!"

Kei only smiled, "Training the mind is also an important factor of being a ninja, as long a you can think deeply and learn how to counter. You can win anything with the right amount of thought." she said as she began to walk away...

Yomi was about to say something but then she saw a man with red hair and an eye path on his eye leaning on a tree. 

Kei had stopped and then she smile a bit before turning around, "Its been nice talking to you Yomi, I hope you create a world where we all can live in~" she purred before racing off and grabbing the arm of the man.

Yomi watched as the man looked down at her lovingly and Kei did the same before going into the forest...

"How am I suppose to do that?" she asked

"You are really a sucky teacher you know..."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 29, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
> 
> Explosions from the impact of Lightning release attacks periodically occurred. In the Field of Disward, a boy had been practicing on developing his Lightning release techniques. With each technique he performed, he breathed more and more in sign of exhaustion. The vast field of green was his regular spot for training. He would come here at least once a day, if he had not been out on missions.
> 
> ...



*Raven Matsumoto LT​*
He traveled within a strange and unknown field. His mien reflected slight indifference as he continued to march through this strange unknown field. His hand wielded his powerful steel staff, gripped tightly between his grasps  this young, white haired boy who?s scars decorated his skin ever so marvelously, scar that reflected his pain and his experiences in battle, the young Raven continued to walk endlessly through this field.

The field was lush; beauty surrounded the land with vigor. The wind blew with ease through the silk of his hair making it sway with each passing blow of gust. Raven was indifferent though, the sight of this field evoked not a single emotion, beauty meant nothing to him, and peace was just a word to him. He had felt only a slight discomfort from entering this forest, as if being watched, ensuring his movement ever since he feet manage to step on the soil of this land. Whatever this sensation was, it brought the young man to grip his weapon tighter and tighter. 

?Whatever mockery of my skill is this? Surveillance devices had been placed around the area.?

Raven said with outmost displeasure, this was more than enough to bring his mouth to a seemingly slight frown. Sensing life amongst the forest, it could be view that the iris in his eyes was slowly scanning the area. Right, and left, right and left, trying to identify whatever means brought this technique. However something caught the corner of his eyes. A silhouette was in the distance his eyes narrowed as he notice the sight hide deeper within the shadows.

?Are you the cause of such power??

Raven had said under his breath, murmuring before his feet started to move towards the contrary direction where this shadow stood. The edge of his mouth lifted in slight disgust, he detested these types of fighters, or rather this types of techniques. It made a mockery of battle. There is no honor in fighting someone from the back, but then again?

?I could give a rat ass about honor.?

His hand had place itself on the small wooden surface of the tree before him, his teeth clenched as his veins started to appear within his hands and neck, the earth beneath his feet started to whirl and shake slightly, he was ripping the tree from the sole of the earth. With his other than that wielded the staff was swung with all his strength behind it, it?s blunt strike managed to crack the side of the tree greatly, Raven ripped the tree like a chop stick and threw it towards the silhouette that was in the distance.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 29, 2012)

*Maiko/Hisoka
*
Sticks + Stones: End​

In the aftermath I had literally slaughter Kazuna and his goons. During the whole moment Pippy managed to come back upstairs to witness a lot of it. After somehow calming me down and telling me Hisoka was alright I eased up and returned back to my usual self. Pippy managed to stir Hisoka who said she was alright and with her medicinal abilities she?d be back up in a few minutes. After she regains her senses the look on Hisoka face was one I?ll never forget as long as I am permitted to live. It was a look of totally horror and shock. She hadn?t seen bodies ravaged like they were and when her eyes fell on me, my entire body soaked in blood, and she had begun to ask me if I had done it:

?No she just distracted them; I ended up taking them out.? Pippy spoke up from behind Kazuna?s desk as she ransacked the room effectively taking the blame for me. I didn't understand why she would or did such a thing and Hisoka didn?t seem to buy it at first, but she didn?t question it another further only saying that it was a little ?Overkill? and then saying ?At least Maiko didn?t get hurt or anything.? This girl was so kindhearted that I honestly wondered if she was human like the rest of us. She had thrown herself in harm?s way for me yet was only concerned about my safety?

How fascinating.

Still everything was in the pass and we all began to pitch in to help find the scroll. Eventually Hisoka was the one to discover it hidden behind a compartment behind the door. ?Here you go Cher, mission accomplished.? Hisoka tossed the document over to Pippy getting a look of amazement from her as Maiko simply quirked her eyebrow. ?Wait?how did you know? I never said anything.? Cher asked in disbelief. 

?I pieced it together. A scroll about a clan, the way you dogged out Kazuna before using a ninjutsu? A KG no less? It was pretty easy.? Cher couldn?t help, but lean back with a smile on her face as she began to walk toward us. Expecting a handshake Hisoka placed her hand out, but instead Cher threw her and Maiko into a very deep embrace as if they had been friends for years on end.

?Thank you both so much.?

_End_​​


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Yomi 
Hot Brisky Summer*

Yomi stretched her body as she realize she felt a little different after talking to Kei. She felt that she shouldn't take things so far and serious. Maybe be a little bit more upbeat, Yomi sighed as she touched her chest. Koe had fallen asleep along time ago and it was nice being alone for a simple fact.

What should she do?

Koe needed to be protected but what was the best way? Yomi knew it but she didn't want to fully considerate. Yomi sighed, she was still scared about that thing even though she knew that for Koe to be stronger. She must put her selfishness aside, her eyes lowered to the ground as she tried to find the answer..

Why was it becoming so hard?

crunch...

The sound of the dead dry leaves crunching behind her made Yomi jump. Her body tensed up as she slowly reached for her sword. She was in the mood to fight, maybe once winnng she could feel some answers come towards her. Yomi swiftly moved her body around pointing the sword at the bush only to see a bunny jump out and look at her with wide eyes..

"..." Yomi frowned as the bunny looked at her for a minute only to run away, "Yomi get yourself together..."

Yomi turned around and suddenly her head felt something hard bash against it...

"Ah darling I just can't you be lead astray.." a femine voice said as Yomi slowly lost concussion...


----------



## Kenju (Jan 29, 2012)

*Akise Nara LT
Higher Than You Mission*


> _Higher Than You_
> *Client:* Sera
> *Rank:* C
> *Description:* My twin sister is a powerful merchant living not too far away who is also estranged from my family. Listen, the point is... I need you to steal the Jewel of Kartka from her. It's a jewel that amplifies one's power and well it was originally mine! Just get the job done and you'll get your money.
> *Reward:* 25,000 Ryo l 20 + 2p




Akise Nara relaxingly sat on top a flat tree stump that was probably cut not too long ago. It reminded him of the stumps that were scattered around the land his clan owned. Well that was before large rocks from outer space came crashing down. Now it was more like a construction site for a village that was getting remade. He was only reminiscing of that place though, right now he was in a foreign village he had never been in before.

The boy in black had his back hunched over as he rested the bottom of his chin on his palm. He obviously wasn't the most excited person around right now. His eyes looked past the people that walked in front of him. He was too busy thinking about meaningless things because sitting here was becoming meaningless right about now. Whatever plans he had were going to waste because of this mission that he hadn't even started with.

Akise was one to usually be rather calm about things but waiting three hours was just over doing. This was a bit hypocritical of him since happened to be someone that came late for his assignments. However, he felt it was bad taste that the client would be the person was the person late this time. 

"Screw this, I'm going back" 

The growing impatient ninja stood on the dirt surface. He wasn't going to wait around for a person that didn't care for the own mission. Once he turned to left, he was met with a sight that erased whatever annoyance he had. A blonde-haired, large-breasted, blue-eyed girl in black clothing stared at Akise with a feisty look. The emerald-eyed boy scanned the girl up and down to take a good look at her.

"So where do you think your going?"

Akise tilted his head to the side to act as if he had not understood the question given to him. 

"I was only going to get some water. Is that a crime, Sera?"

He addressed the young lady as if to state he found his client. In reaction to his blatant lie, Sera placed her hand on her shapely hip and looked to the side. She didn't seem to take much of an interest in this boy at all.

"How terrible so not only do I get a pervert, but a liar as well. And a bad one at that,"

She spoke back as if to insult him. Actually she was only stating her opinion, however it could be just both. Akise hides his embarrassed expression by putting on a facial mask as one that simply disagrees.

"You have the wrong idea foreign girl, we ninja just like to have a good ID of the people we work with. You get it?"

"You mean the way you were getting a good ID of my breast?"

"Okay, You got me. So do I have the mission or what?"

"....Fine, but I don't see how someone as small as you can take on my sister."

Sera takes a sigh and accepts whatever abilities this boy has. He can tell she doesn't have much faith in his abilities but he'll be sure to rub it in her face once he returns. That's why he's in a hurry to get this over with, as a smirk rises on the side of his face. He'll turn his back on her for right now, taking the road that she directs him to.  

"Just don't give the mission away to some other guy while I'm come. You get it? "


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jan 29, 2012)

Chronos said:


> _Ikuto Uchiha​_
> Ikuto head swayed towards a voice that seemed to have been directed towards him. His eyes narrowed slightly as the young man seemed to have seen through his expression. Yet, the young Uchiha mien was still the same though expressionless, and blank, it seemed some people could see through his facade, however he turned his gaze back to the distance as he faked a slight plastic smile, one that even though it didn't held real sentiment behind it, could be seen as a kind a gently smile. His mouth opened and his voice started to emerge through his breath.
> 
> "Don't worry, I'm fine. I was just witnessing this amazing view."
> ...



Asuna Seie

Looking at the person in front me I give him back a warm smile of comfort. The young fellow in front of me seemed of the same height and age as me, eyes of those who look for peace, the eyes shine red as a polished ruby. This young man doesn't seem like any ordinary person you see in the village. According to his equipment I could tell he was a shinobi. He and I seemed to be going the same direction so I wouldn't matter of telling him where I'm going. He din't seem to have any bad nor evil intentions. He actually seemed quite kind. With a calm tone I started talking to him keeping a lively smile.

"Well I'm also going to the Kosauke village."

I noticed that it seemed rude of me of not introducing myself to young man. I with normal tone with no hesitation I started talking once again to him.

 "Let me introduce myself. My name is Asuna Seie. I'm heading to the Kasauke village on a mission to serve as a body for a charity. May I ask what's your name?

The wind blows gently through this forest. So gentle the someone would lay down and take a nap under a tree's shade. Slowly I stretch hand for a hand shake towards the fellow shinobi showing great excitement on my face. With an innocent smile of a child I look into the shinobi's red eyes as a sing of respect.​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*The man approached Melody from behind, as he inquired:

"Actually, you could be of good use to us missy. Why don't you come with us!?"  

​ Melody simply sighed, not wanting to go with these men. She was quite content with Seigrien and didn't wish to leave him for the time being. Plus, she had barley even spoke to them, she didn't wish to talk to such people that judged her right as they met her. Due to that fact as he approached her from behind Melody's hand charged with chakra, with pink colored chakra illuminating from each finger. Right as he was about to grab her she turned around and planted her hand straight in his stomach, causing a engraving mark on his body.

"I'm sorry, I humbly refuse your offer. But you can take this mark on your stomach as a souvenir of me in my place."

Seigrein sighed as she had been making matters worse. The other two were standing directly behind Cael and Seigrein to make sure they wouldn't move or object, but in this case Seigrein didn't need to stand up. All he did was slowly made some hand seals and his cheeks welled up with water. Afterwords he quickly shot a bullet of water at the man standing behind Cael, so he'd be able to get free.​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 29, 2012)

Axelthewanted said:


> Asuna Seie
> 
> Looking at the person in front me I give him back a warm smile of comfort. The young fellow in front of me seemed of the same height and age as me, eyes of those who look for peace, the eyes shine red as a polished ruby. This young man doesn't seem like any ordinary person you see in the village. According to his equipment I could tell he was a shinobi. He and I seemed to be going the same direction so I wouldn't matter of telling him where I'm going. He din't seem to have any bad nor evil intentions. He actually seemed quite kind. With a calm tone I started talking to him keeping a lively smile.
> 
> ...



*Ikuto Uchiha​*
The young man before his held no ill intent behind his stare, for some reason Ikuto felt as if he could lowered his guard against this fellow ninja. His face, even though plastic an fake, could feel the warm of his smile. Such child like innocence that brew from this fellow. It was somewhat relaxing knowing that there where people like these still in the world, it brought shame to him to know that his clan was nothing like this, that his power was something completely different from the one of this child before him.

His smile disappeared, his mien was calm as the stroke of gust that the cloud gave out. The young man started to speak once more, his words held kindness behind them, which a soft a tone he said.

 "Let me introduce myself. My name is Asuna Seie. I'm heading to the Kasauke village on a mission to serve as a body for a charity. May I ask what's your name?

His mien showed slight excitement, Ikuto brow was brought to a slight lift. He didn't believe someone would be this excited to speak to him, or rather to meet him. Whatever the case, his smile was once again pasted on his lips. He extended his arm and grabbed hold of his hand tightly within his grip. With a lift and a drop, a hand shake had been executed.

"I'm Ikuto. My second name isn't that important. I hope you don't mind, but may I ask if I could join you in this mission if it isn't too much of a bother.


----------



## Laix (Jan 29, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
MISSION/THE WILD LION












The golem immediately made it's move, letting out a barbarous roar that even rustled the leaves of treets over a mile away and also blew the young Cael out of it's way and into the air. Being on a steep hill, it would be difficult to land meaning Cael would have to take action in the air. As Ellis was made of a natural material, it wasn't perfect so had lots of bumps and hooks that Cael could grip on to. He took advantage of this, releasing three thin wires that hooked on to Ellis' shoulder, arm and leg, allowing him to swing towards him and prevent an untimely death. Nasaki pushed himself into the Golem, pressing his feet against it's chest to bounce himself above the monster of nature.

"*ROOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!!*" ​
The beast nicknamed Ellis by it's master screamed violently at Cael, trying to shake him off him like an irritating fly. But this only worked out worse for the two as with every foostep Ellis took, a large dent in the ground was left and this was slowly creating a crater on the hill. Cael quickly unsheathed his sword covered in dozens of wind tags and impales the monster in the back, who barely even feels the attack. However, the tags soon begin to glow and a powerful blast of spinning wind is released, blowing the two apart like repelling magnets. The wind attack left Ellis badly damaged on his back, leaving rock s sprinkling out of him like a firework as he spiralled down to the start of the hill. He went straight past Tasaka and his mystery woman who were being carried by the three guards.

"Ellis isn't as weak as you think!" 

Sherry yelled out in fustration at Cael who had taken down the beast with a neat trick - that only cost him half his chakra. Cromwell wasn't done yet, proving this as she scribbled the name 'Ellis' again on a tree. And then again. And again. And again until his name was written dozens of times on dozens of trees. No idiot who had just witnessed what had happened couldn't predict what was coming next.

- - - - - - - - - -​
*Cael Nasaki LT*
 *THE LIVIN**G*

The man behind Cael was knocked off his feet by Seigrein's sudden attack, allowing him to grab his sword from under the table and cut down the man blocking Seigrein's way. The people in the cafe began to scream and run out, leaving the six alone in the place crowded with chairs and tables.

"Let her go mate. We don't want any trouble," Cael warned the man who was backing away from the girl with an angered face.

"_Mate?_ I'm not your fuckin' mate son! You just cut down my best man and then you hit the boss with a water technique?" The vein on his head grew larger as he approached Cael, coming nose-to-nose with him. Cael's blue eyes looked up at the tensed and violent brown ones of the man. 

"You're fucking finished."

By utter surprise, the man that Cael had previously cut down grabbed him by his jacket and tossed him towards the doors, sending him crashing through the tables and out of the doors in a painful and violent way to exit. Once his body had finally stopped rolling, Cael was already wiping blood off his face and brushing dirt from his jacket. Luckily he'd managed to grip to his sword the whole time.

The one who was cut down revealed his wounds to be completely healed, and was now heading for Cael with a mocking smile. This left the other two to deal with Seigrein and Melody.

"Let's play kids!"​


----------



## Narancia (Jan 29, 2012)

Yuuki​_Prelude - Dantes Inferno_​
Yuuki wasn't looking for a way out or even and answer to his current situation. He was drowsy and had just stupidly reopened a dangerous wound. The wound was close to his legs arteries and in his dazed confusion he could have severe one. The would have been a horridly painful way to prove a mundane point to this stranger. 

Something was wrong the way the wind blew into his face and then scattered again. It was as if a warning was sent through the sands themselves. His body was now in total shut down mode and he couldn't move a finger. It made no different that he was struck with a tremendous force.

The force was enough to reverberate throughout his entire body. He could feel himself being dragged before the rest was felt. The shock waves were felt only for a mere moment as his mind had fall into unconsciousness. Where he was going and what would happen next were a mystery. But in the end every Orochi liked a good mystery to feed the mind.

_______________________​
Yuuki​_Endless Darkness (LT)_​
Yuuki was annoyed at the fact that Kokonoe would dare act as if she would fight him. They had known each other for a little while now and she knew better. 

" Hey didn't your mommy ever tell you not to attack sick friends. Nyahahaaha "

His sickly smile was brought back by the fact he knew he had hit a deep mental blow to her. The demonic Yamata no Orochi had killed Konoe her mother and he was a direct child of that beast. He didn't need there help he only needed to warn them.

"I'm going to die soon.....when that happens the ultimate terror will be born a Black Susano'o and a glorious Serpent in one I shall be this worlds true end. Ahahahahahah!!!! "


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Yomi *
Hot Brisky Summer

"Yomi!"

Yomi begin to stir as she felt something on her, the feeling of something smooth and silky on her legs made the girl move a bit more, and the feeling of something covering up her body. The coldness on her body made it feel good, Yomi couldn't help but purr as she grab the fluffiness of the pillow on her. But then as she slowly open up her eyes and felt the sun rays on her...

A huge headache occured...

"Yomi Minamoto! I won't call you again!" Yomi could hear that Suzu was calling her, "You can eat breakfast with the rest of the family or starve!"

Yomi moved her hand over her eyes, the pounding headache was really hurting her. She groaned a bit as she turned around and moved her feet so she could be on the white carpet. She looked around as her head pounded aganist her skull, everything was so white. It was almost too much but she didn't bother.

This was her home and her mom was Suzu...

Her dad was Yorinbu...

And she was suppose to be meeting Kei today at the park!

Yomi jumped a bit as she realized that she could be late! She turned around and looked at her phone, quickly picking it up she looked at the time realizing that it was almost 12! She also had a couple missed text messages! Yomi felt her heart sneak, she didn't want Koe to think she stood her up for the movies today!

Yomi grabbed her pants as she realized that she had a dress shirt on, she quickly put on her skinny jeans and took off her shirt. Grabbing the quickest navy blue shirt she put it on, she didn't need a bra, not at this moment!

"Yomi!!!!" this time it was Yorinbu

"Coming coming!!!"


----------



## Chronos (Jan 29, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery and Kokonoe LT*

Ryoji teeth clenched the moment he heard this words, such a disgusting figure before them. Ryoji felt his spine tingle, a chill coursed through his veins as his feet moved towards the man, pushing away Kokonoe, Ryoji stood before the man, his hand were sealing, the moment he neared him his hands hand already created an item, a bow made of beautiful ice, the gleam of the night reflected on it's Icy surface, Ryoji hand created a bow that was forged out of own chakara. Placing it on the string as he pulled it back. The tip inches away from the middle of his eyes.

"Let me enforce that. What's stopping me from killing you right now and ending it all."

Soon the words flashed through his heads as he said.

"Mucro Alegesco: Yukianesa... it calling."

His words murmured under his breath, but his stare was unwavering, a stare that demonstrated a slight anger behind them. Intense blood lust.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jan 29, 2012)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha​*
> The young man before his held no ill intent behind his stare, for some reason Ikuto felt as if he could lowered his guard against this fellow ninja. His face, even though plastic an fake, could feel the warm of his smile. Such child like innocence that brew from this fellow. It was somewhat relaxing knowing that there where people like these still in the world, it brought shame to him to know that his clan was nothing like this, that his power was something completely different from the one of this child before him.
> 
> His smile disappeared, his mien was calm as the stroke of gust that the cloud gave out. The young man started to speak once more, his words held kindness behind them, which a soft a tone he said.
> ...



Asuna Seie

Ikuto.... I smiled. I kinda like the name, is not a name the you frequently come across to. I release the hand shake. Smiling with great enthusiasm and excitement. I realized that this was a start of a possible friendship. This shinobi has a heart of a protector a savior. There are still people that think the that we should maintain peace in the world instead of corrupting it. I answered with a calm tone keeping my smile.

"Of course I don't mind."

Changes my direction back to the village as the wind blows pleasantly towards us. You can actually smell the fresh air of the morning. I take a deep deep breath trying to calm down to control my excitement. 

"Shall we get going?"


I said. I start walking calmly towards the village with my heart pounding fast of anxiousness.
​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju/LT]

*Quickly the turn of events got them wound up in a bad situation.  All three men seemed fine in the end, and Cael was already taking one. Melody wasn't much of a fighter, so he had to fight while protecting her. But even so they were both still sore and tired from their previous mission, could they really afford to fight in such a condition?

Seigrein effectively blocked the first man's punch, catching it in hand. But, as he suspected, the man was stronger than him. He pushed him backwards into a table, knocking it and the chairs around it down. Seigrein quickly retaliated as he charged back towards the man, but noticed that Melody was about to be hit. The man charged towards Seigrein, ready to punch him in the face, but at the last minute Seigrein ducked, dodging his fist, and ran towards Melody. 

On her end she had been able to dodge the giant man, but the more she did so the more tired she got. All the walking earlier had taken a toll on her, she wasn't able to move as fast as normal. In fact, she would have actually been fine, as she was faster than the man, except for the fact that she tripped over a cup that had landed on the ground during the scuffle. 

She felt defenseless as the man was about to crush her into the ground. But right before he did Seigrein grabbed her and rolled away, successfully getting her out of the danger for the moment.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Sadao*

Quickly kicking off the side of the house, he shot outwards. landing on the ground about 5 feet from the..turds. Sadao let out a sigh of relief as he jumped around the pile. Heading down the alleyway, he could hear two dogs barking at one another. Sprinting towards the racket, he quickly turned around the corner to see both of them rummaging in the trash, looking for food.

Sprinting towards both of them, they notice him at the last moment. Lunging towards both of them, he hooked both of them into his arms and fell against the scattered trash on the ground. "...Gotcha." 

Sometime later, Sadao could be seen walking both of the dog's with rope, headed towards their owner.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 29, 2012)

Axelthewanted said:


> Asuna Seie
> 
> Ikuto.... I smiled. I kinda like the name, is not a name the you frequently come across to. I release the hand shake. Smiling with great enthusiasm and excitement. I realized that this was a start of a possible friendship. This shinobi has a heart of a protector a savior. There are still people that think the that we should maintain peace in the world instead of corrupting it. I answered with a calm tone keeping my smile.
> 
> ...



Ikuto Uchiha​
The young Ikuto did but a slight nod following this kid along the road and towards the village, Ikuto was about to help him in a mission. He indeed had little knowledge of what he was about to endure, even though his skill with the blade was almost spotless, with not a single sighting of failure behind it. But even so, he had to know what he was dealing with, his eyes moved towards the young man that walked along beside him. His smile had disappeared of his face as slight doubt had overpowered his senses.

"Hey, might I ask what the mission implies us to do? Sadly I can't fight something without knowing what I'm dealing with first."

Ikuto said with slight discomfort, he could be paving his way towards a massive, chaotic battle that would decide the future of a village. Unknowing of the situation Ikuto held his slight worry and awaited for an answer.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 29, 2012)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_

Leaning against the tree, Noctis had his eyes closed focusing on all noise around him. He could hear the birds chirping and the wind blowing, but no noise of the person with that unique chakra nature. Then the noise of a tree being broke apart was heard. This was an odd thing to hear, and it was heard from off in the distance facing the right of him. 

Noctis slowly opened his eyes glowing bright red, and could see the brunt of the attack no later than five seconds from now.

"_So this person's hostile, huh?..... And he chose to give away his position. How generous..._" 

Noctis looked to the right of him, just as a part of a tree was at least 5 meters away about to crush his limbs. Foreseeing the attack, he dove right underneath the incoming object, and passed through by running below it with his upper body bent forward. After the tree passed from above him, it collided with the nearby tree Noctis was just leaning back against. Smoke appeared right after the collision, where Noctis himself barely avoided the attack.

As the smoke was starting to clear, Noctis looked in the direction where the attack came from. Noct's bright red eye's gave his position away to whomever attacked while being positioned in the clearing smoke. With a expressionless face, he asked:

"_What is your reason for attacking me?_"


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jan 29, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Ikuto Uchiha​
> The young Ikuto did but a slight nod following this kid along the road and towards the village, Ikuto was about to help him in a mission. He indeed had little knowledge of what he was about to endure, even though his skill with the blade was almost spotless, with not a single sighting of failure behind it. But even so, he had to know what he was dealing with, his eyes moved towards the young man that walked along beside him. His smile had disappeared of his face as slight doubt had overpowered his senses.
> 
> "Hey, might I ask what the mission implies us to do? Sadly I can't fight something without knowing what I'm dealing with first."
> ...



Asuno Seie

I realize that I have forgotten to explain Ikuto the mission. I started feel irresponsible about it all so I quickly turn around swiftly without falling looking at Ikuto. I  quickly speak with a calm tone.

"So sorry Ikuto."

I quickly change my tone to a delightful one. I start smiling as I talk as i have turned  back into my calm self and explain the mission to him. 

"Well a couple of the volunteers couldn't make it so we need people to help serve meals and fundraise for the HABSO . Also, there is a chance thieves may try to steal the proceeds at the end, so you'll have to act as a bodyguard to. So keep your guard up Ikuto. It's a quite simple mission but anything can happen."

I return heading to the village picking up the paste a bit. This would be my first mission in a long while so must get back in action. 
​


----------



## Narancia (Jan 29, 2012)

Chronos said:


> *Ryoji Ivery and Kokonoe LT*
> 
> Ryoji teeth clenched the moment he heard this words, such a disgusting figure before them. Ryoji felt his spine tingle, a chill coursed through his veins as his feet moved towards the man, pushing away Kokonoe, Ryoji stood before the man, his hand were sealing, the moment he neared him his hands hand already created an item, a bow made of beautiful ice, the gleam of the night reflected on it's Icy surface, Ryoji hand created a bow that was forged out of own chakara. Placing it on the string as he pulled it back. The tip inches away from the middle of his eyes.
> 
> ...



Yuuki​_Frozen in the Boundary_​
"And what's stopping you? Oh yeah this right here. "

A seal was broken allowing a disruption in what appeared to be a dimension. A chain appeared from the darkest abyss circling around that way it was near Ryoji. If he bow was left go then Ouroboros would slam into Ryoji's face at point blank range. Both of them were in a stalemate which could end bad for both of them.

" Put the little toy away even if you destroy this body you know I'll be free to do "It" again. "

The it he was referring to would be something which hadn't actually occurred yet. A memory yet to be sealed away inside the boys soul. The sadistic smile Yuuki always held was on his face sarcastic in nature and dangerous in all meaning of the word.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 29, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu noticed that his technique failed. Surprisingly even the wolves avoided it. The girl used a fire ball technique. Fugetsu countered with Water Release: Wild Water Wave. Steam covered the air as both techniques extinguished each other.

Soon this girl trying attack Fugetsu with her sword. Fugetsu pulled out a kunai to counter. As the sword and kunai clashed her sword was piercing through the kunai. It pierced to the point where it made a cut on Fugetsu finger. As soon as that happened Fugetsu went to get some distance.

The girl did the same as well. So far Fugetsu could tell that this girl was a Katon user who was good at kenjutsu. And her wolves were getting angry. Fugetsu smiled. He stared at the wolves.

"How about we play without the animals?"

Fugetsu did a few hand signs. He then used Wood release: 4 pillars prison. Wood rose out of the ground and surrounded the wolves. Soon the wolves were in the prison. Fugetsu turned to the girl.

"Thats better. I dont see those wolves getting out of my prison.....unless they have a jail break?"

Fugetsu said with a smile. He then smiled waiting for the girls next move.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Ho*

He had just finished the mission with the cat and its family when he found himself cutting through the forest to get back to the village as quick as he could. *"I've had my eye on you and your village for some time now."* Hokuto looked around to see where the voice had come from. "Who's there? Show yourself!" He brought out a kunai and took a defensive stance. *"I found your method of getting an enhanced chakra quite interesting. Not to mention what abilities it gives all of you."* "So you are a spy? You won't be able to copy our techniques even if you some how take a meteor. Whomever you teach will die from its power." Then a voice emanated right behind him, *"I know."* Hokuto turned around and sliced with his kunai to meet a punch to the face and a kick that sent him flying into a tree. "Argh!" *"You seem to have the right kind of heart I need for this gift I'm about to give you."* Hokuto opened up his right eye, "a, gift?" "Yes a gift."

*Spoiler*: __ 







This man wrapped in cloth gave off a menacing presence. "Like I will give in!" Hokuto stood up and made the bird sign activating the mysterious peacock method. A pink array of feathers emerged from his back. "I'll capture you and bring you in to be interrogated. Chakra rope technique." Hokuto shot out a thick stream of chakra that wrapped up his foe.* "There is no way to stop me from getting what I want."* In a flash the rope was sliced open and Hokuto had a knee jammed into his stomach that pinned him up against the tree. *"If you survive, find me to obtain real power, boy."* The man grinned as he made a hand seal. "I... will... never...argh!" Before he could finish the man bit into his left shoulder. A excruciating pain emerged where he had bit. The man let him go and began to take off. Hokuto fell forward onto the ground and began to black out. The last things he saw was a pair of little feet.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 29, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro heard her wolves trying to get out of the wood prision that hold them captured. Moro did somehandseals as she used Demonic Illusion ? Hell Fire Technique as to stick this guy in a genjutsu and see how would he could get out. She was not done there as she used a few more handseals to sumon a bunch of crows as they fly around the guy they exploded as near of explosion notes were attach to them. She was pissed as someone captured her friends. Her eye pigment change from blue to a blood luster red. She wanted her wolves back unharm and right now. She looked around as she saw red and black again as her rage went through her veins as she heard her wolves wine to be released at once.

"Set my wolves free now, or I will see your blood flow down from your vrins on the rocks. Your move, Let's finished this now, I am not in the mood."

She was feeling her sanity slipping away andher wolves know it well. It could be a good thing to let it go now to see how it goes through battle than holding it back. She stand still as she waited for the guy's next move. She had both of her swords in hand she only had to stand still to do to that move if it comes down to it. Her wolves went wild as they bang against the wood barrier as they sunk their claws into the wall and the ground to dig under to get out. Moro sucked in her breathing to get it even than ragged as she was ready and was not cocky like the guy she was fighting right now.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 29, 2012)

*The Gentlemen*

There he was, standing in at the start of a forest hold three large dogs in his hands as if they where feathers. Almost careless as to their wait he began walking back to the owner with the animals in hand. Upon reaching the village gate the guards, whom where about to stop him from entering, stopped and just marveled at the sight. It was an odd one for sure, and it's not like he could really do anything anyway with those dogs in his hands. So instead they let him pass and be on his way toward the owners house.

_5 minutes later..._

The Gentlemen arrived at his clients house and lightly tossed the three dogs over the fence with the other two. To his right he noticed Sadao who had the last two dogs on ropes approaching the house. The client quickly exited is home and ran outside, money in hand to be delivered to his two "Rescuers" 

"Thank you both! My wife would have killed me had I let her dogs escape!" and with that he handed The Gentlemen two envelopes, each containing 5,000 Ryo each.

"Sadao when your done with the dogs come on over and let me pay you." He smiled and waited for his partner to come meet him before the gate.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 29, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu thought this girl was completely overreacting. Fugetsu put his hands behind his neck and stared at the overreacting girl. What was she 8? Fugetsu then looked at her and yelled.

"Are we going to fight or are you going to have a fit?"

Fugetsu called out. He noticed the girl. She was mad. And her eyes changed....to red. Fugetsu knew what that was. The sharingan!! This made Fugetsu mad.So he was fighting an Uchiha!! He smiled

"Aww you want your wolves free? To bad bitch!!!!"

Fugetsu was ready to attack at the girl. He hated the Uchiha from what they took from him. His feet was tightened. To the point to where his fist was red. But then....something surprised him. He seen his parents. He stopped in his tracks. But then there was an Uchiha behind them!!!

The Uchiha slaughtered his parents!! And then those eyes!! Those blood red eyes!!!! Stared into Fugetsu eyes. Fugetsu knees dropped to the floor. He did not believe what he was seeing.

"NO!!! NO!!! Its genjutsu!! My parents are already dead. All I have is my uncle!!!!!"

Fugetsu opened his eyes. That same Uchiha was stabbing his uncle. Fugetsu start shaking his head aggressively. He yelled. He yelled and yelled.

"NOOOO!!!"

*BOOM!*

Fugetsu was sent back by crows that exploded. Fugetsu came into realization! This was but a genjutsu!!! He then stared at the Uchiha. Such dirty tricks. He yelled. 

"So bitch you want to play dirty!!! Lets play dirty!!"

Fugetsu preformed hand signs and use hiding like a mole technique. He traveled under the wooden prison. The hiding like a mole technique. It has a special property. By focusing chakara it turns the ground into sand. And then turns back into normal.

He focused his chakara on the ground the wolves were on. It turned to sand. The wolves began sinking in the sand. As soon as they reached head first Fugetsu stopped the technique. The ground hardened. The wolves were not damaged but they were stuck in the ground. Fugetsu did not want to kill the wolves so he did not sink there faces. So they could breathe.

He then traveled behind Moro. He popped up right behind her. He was mad. He reached for some shuriken and threw it behind her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 29, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro know that he was right behind her, as it did not matter as this jerk is going to be knocked down bleeding anyway. She did not move a muscle only her arm with both swords as she used Genbu no Fuukaku Black Snake-Tortoise Style. She move quickly with her kenjutsu move to defend herself from the shuriken. She counter attack as the guy could not escape from her attack at all as her sword went through his side of his left side. She grabbed her staff and pushed it at his chest. This fight was over, as she wounded him and steped over his body to get to the one of the wooden prision. She sheathes both of her swords and listen to her area and see if the guy laying on the floor gets off the damn ground of pebbles.

Her wolves came up with a idea as the ground they would just make a bigger hole, they were thinking that Moro put a explosion tag on ech on them for any type of danger, They could not move as their body was cover in dirt, Moro unsheathed her sword of hell and use right hand strike to take down the wooden barriers and started digging to get her wolves free. She did this to set ever wolf free. She checked out the all of her wolves. They were all okay. She left with her wolves not looking back at the guy. Why speak to the guy, as he would only shove it back into her face. She left the area to move on to another battle that would make her even more stronger.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Aoi Mission Part 1 Walk my dog*

Words appeared on her arm as she was fiddling with the map. "Next mission... Hmm, go left and I'll be there in a few steps." She began walking and started thinking about animals. 'Our clan is famous for having the monkeys on our side. Maybe I should get one.' She looked up to see a man running back and fourth with a briefcase in each hand. "Sir!" Aoi began running to keep up with this frantic man. "I'm looking for Remi. Do you know him at all." "Well yes. Huagh huagh. That is me. Huagh huagh. So you have taken the job?" He looked down at her. "He is to our right, right now." Aoi nodded and turned off his path. "Keep your eye on him!" Aoi ran up the path and saw a vary large dog. It was taller than her. "Well I won't have a hard time knowing where he is, but he is going to be a hassle to walk around." She thought for a couple of seconds and decided to dive in and untied his leash from the pole. She immediately felt the dog overpower her small body and began dragging her through the dirt leaving a dual trail made by her heels. "This might be tough."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 29, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery and Kokonoe LT*

He seemed dangerous. Even though his weapon was pointed only centimeters away from his eyes. He could sense a smug sensation within his eyes. Did he only called them to make fun of them? Whatever reason Ryoji felt contempt to continue. His body seemed fragile as it was, his eyes gleamed a disturbing amber shade, the gleam of his eyes was furiously burning with determination.

Kokonoe stood inthe short distance. Her fingers wrapped around a cherry colored lollipop her eyes bored as they seemed only started at the two with slight boredom. Her fingers snapped and a large flash of fire appeared before their eyes.. This made both the two stagger and lose control over their footing. Ryoji sent a back only stared at the green haired monster that emanated a slight aura of pure evil.

Ryoji hand opened as teh bow started to decade, and turn to shards. Soon forming into dust. 

"...I don't have time for this! I'll be leaving if you don't mind"

Kokonoe eyes followed the young man before her voice arose.

"And where are you going."

"Away. This is meaningless drivel."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Aoi Mission Part 2*

Then a slab of stone smashed into her while she was being dragged by the huge oaf. She slid down and hit the ground with a thud. "Ouch!" She didn't want to place her hand on the now swollen part of her head or she would feel some pain. "That dog got me to let go... Wait." She stood up and looked around, "where did that thing run off to?" She looked down to see the little light shining through the canopy show off some heavy foot prints in the mud. "Good, I've got a trail." She followed it religiously until she noticed she was walking in circles. "Argh. What's with this dog." She began scanning around the foot prints to find disturbed mud and leaves. "There we are. I've got to follow this to find him." She walked a couple yards to find a branch with some foliage still attached that was used to cover his tracks. "The client was right. This dog has a great mind to be able to use tools in order to cover his own tracks." She looked up a little bit and saw a new set of prints ahead of her. "I'll get you back dog."


----------



## Narancia (Jan 29, 2012)

Chronos said:


> *Ryoji Ivery and Kokonoe LT*
> 
> He seemed dangerous. Even though his weapon was pointed only centimeters away from his eyes. He could sense a smug sensation within his eyes. Did he only called them to make fun of them? Whatever reason Ryoji felt contempt to continue. His body seemed fragile as it was, his eyes gleamed a disturbing amber shade, the gleam of his eyes was furiously burning with determination.
> 
> ...



Yuuki​_Continuum Shift Roll's On_​
Yuuki knew his warning would go unheeded and that there ears would only listen to what they wanted. He rose to the best of his ability and stood to his feet. He hated both of the people he called there he was hoping to save them from what death would include. He wasn't the same as the Yamata which destroyed and teared around the other lands before dying by legend. 

He had nothing else to say and began to walk away. His Ouroboros began to disintegrate into the abyss from which it came. This entire fiasco was boring and in the end and  unfruitful in the fact one day he would have to get rid of them both. First he would eat Ryoji and then Subjugate Kokonoe. 

" Goodbye, And hopefully we will never meet again...because next time if we meet I'm going have my self a snack. Of all of your memories!!! Nyahahahaha!!!! "


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2012)

*Aoi Mission Part 3*

Aoi heard a sneeze coming from the bushes and she knelled to peek through. "There he is." She saw the giant dog sniffing at a bunch of flowers when he raised his head and began moving his ears around. 'What is he doing?' Immediately the dog began to sprint, 'Crap I can't lose him!' She was about to jump out and chase him down when she saw a boar behind him. "I can't let him be skewered!" She pulled two windmill blades and jumped out of the bushes and began following both. "Man these guys are pretty fast!" She made sure the metal wire was attached to both when she threw them. They were steadily catching up to the boar while she was steadily losing both of them. "Now or never." With a quick flick of her arm the blades went past the boar and stabbed in the tree. "Now I gotta." Aoi flipped around and the metal wiring tangled around the boar entrapping it inside.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 29, 2012)

*Maiko Kondo​*
Night had fallen, as I set out on this mission to the outskirts of this small village where the insane medic was said to be currently residing. The moon in all its glory hanging in the night sky was at its first quarter, half of it shaded over while the other half a brilliant shad of white. The limited amount of moonlight gave me little sight through the mist filled rocky grounds that made up most of This small village casting dark wide shadows over the different rock formations and small wooden posts that stood around r on this rocky terrain. The things that the moonlight did manage to touch, were illuminated with an eerie spacious like glow of transparent white. Some things were blue from the light and some green, giving off a variety that seemed rather supernatural.

The sound of crickets sung throughout the area as I continued to walk in a very steady stride, my hands swaying back and forth from my sides in a manner that most have called very dignified. The boots I wore gave out a light ting with an accompanied splash with every step on this rough and grainy path way.  The more I continued to walk I began to notice something, I had grown increasingly more cautions and I was very positive that something didn't seem right...things were getting darker. Turning to study my surrounds I opened one of my eyes examining everything I could see from the light given by the moon.

"A three by six foot tall stalagmite with a triangular hole in the middle, light shone through the hole, projecting on a batch of bushes." I began speaking to myself.

After the brief pause I continued on my walk while analyzing my immediate surroundings. For all of twenty minutes, give or take, I walked before stopping again. Once more I scanned the area around me, studying everything that was in her view. I did this very thoroughly to make sure there was nothing I?d miss. What I finally notice had taken me aback somewhat, yet at the same time I didn?t find myself to surprise as the chance of something like this happen was possible even if I wasn?t warned beforehand.

"Genjutsu??" I spoke softly. It would seem my target was indeed not too keen on the thought of visitors of any kind, shape, or form. This was very interesting to me though and gave me a small rush of adrenaline. This man or woman could be a hostile one, but even so I had to quickly dismiss those thoughts as I wasn?t here to harm this person I was only here to retrieve the music box that plays unheard of yet pleasant music.

Placing my fingers together I began concentrating at their point until I felt a sudden influx ?Kai!? Immediately the genjutsu shattered as my world returned to normal. The rocky area I was traversing was replaced with a smooth gravel road, just as before, and this gravel road led down to house just a few feet away from me.  A single dim light was lit inside the home and as I began to approach a song began to play spreading out into the night. It was so eerie yet at the same type beautifully arranged as almost as good as that piano music from the Fujibayashi clan.










​
?How quaint??​


----------



## Narancia (Jan 30, 2012)

Yuuki's Mission said:
			
		

> Beautiful-Poison
> *Client:* Ensei
> *Rank:* C
> *Reward:* Summoning Scroll
> *Description:* I want to show the beauty in this world even in the most scariest things there is beauty. Don't you think, I bet because this is  the reason why you want this scroll don't you? Well then, I want you to  see beauty in death, if you survive the poison of this snake then you  can have this scroll...If you can't then you will be able to see the  beauty that no one ever talks about.



There was much that Yuuki wanted to do his mind was filled with so many ideas. The ideas came from his heritage as and orochi he was cursed to forever want more knowledge. The frogs he watched at the pond and the snakes that slithered on the ground. All was a fascination to him there inner workings and there outer physical features all was new and wonderful.  But others though his gifts were horrifying and they shunned him for the new ideas he proposed. 

They whispered behind his back and threw rocks at him whenever they could. His pale skin had always caused many people in the land that he grew up in to think he was cursed. That combined with the fact he never left the estate he was in laid to other confusions. The adults thought he was Lord Munenori's young concubine for his girlish like features and from the teasing agoraphobia. 

His thoughts were always of flying within the sky like the hawks he would see outside his window. The sky was his refuge for he was just a snake within a well. Never knowing the forest and only allowed to stare into the pure freedom above. Always wishing and wanting to ascend into the sky and fly away from all of his problems. Even his tears would never give him solace from the pains of everyday life. 

The memories of old had come as no comfort as he descended the mountainous range. The rocky gravel under his feet gave way to his every step leaving imprints within the earth. This area was only a few yards away from the thick tropical forest terrain he needed to reach.  Something was calling out to him, the call was not within his mind but his soul. It beckoned him with all it's might leaving the young boy in a trance like state as he continued his journey.

This call was sinister yet so familiar as if something akin to himself was reaching out for help. He could feel this whenever he walked past or even got near a snake. As if he could sense the very animals soul and it's cries of wanting to reach the very skies with no luck in it's never ending pursuit of happiness. Yuuki looked into the sky watching as the sunset in the distance. The sight was a beautiful spectacle but meant little more then nothing to him since his childhood was filled with endless days of seeing them.

His hair swayed as a swift breeze had signals his entrance into the dark forest. The trees were covered in a moss like substance and had thick vines. The area seemed to be completely different then anything he's ever seen or heard of before. This new discovery had brought delight to him as he had never known before. Discoveries made him have a euphoric feelings almost like a drug to sedate a wonderfully confusing feeling. His pause was momentarily exciting and left a significant impact on him. 

*SNIKT, SNIKT , SNIKT*

The sounds of his butterfly knives savagely carving into the forests more leafy trails. He had no choice but to destroy the beautiful scrubs in his way. The call that had entranced him was much more important then anything that he was experiencing now. His steps finally ceased as he made it to what appeared to be the middle of the forest setting. There was a tree judging from the darkness of it compared to the more lighter trees it was older. The calling had become explosive setting his heart beat aflutter and his palms to perspire at and alarming rate.

"You....I finally get to meet someone like me....it may have taken me more time then I would have like but I've found you..."

The creature the young boy was speaking to slowly slithered around the large tree trunk. It's long body easily that of and anaconda class of snake but it's fangs were clearly more poisonous. It looked into the eyes of the youth before slowly moving towards the edge of the branch. Using amazing strength of body the snake left the branch and slowly came to the ground unraveling from the tree easily before letting the rest of his body fall from the tree. 

"Thisss isss a sssurprissse a human being that isss ssso akin to usss...ssstate your bussssinessss boy. "
  
It could not be seen but the snake was perplexed by the anomaly that was brought to him. Yet, something inside Yuuki could feel the snakes perplexity and it's suspicion that as the seconds grew became stronger. His feelings were not shattered since it was logical for a being so akin to him to distrust a stranger. The snake boy walked closer unafraid of the animosity that was building in the background. His hand reached out but the snake bared its fangs causing the young snake boy to retreat back a little. 

" I wish you no harm.....I only wished to feel your scales...I wanted to feel something so i could know something like me could really exist in this world. "

The snake was still hesitant but Yuuki brought his hand to the snakes skin. His hand felt the ice cold scales and the connection between them clicked it was as if his eyes had truly opened. The main reason he came here was to create a bond a bond which would last and a friendship which he had never known in his life. This would be the beginning of his understanding of the future. And the wheels of fate have begun to turn feverishly on into eternity.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 30, 2012)

*Maiko Kondo*

Maiko had found herself approaching the hosue of the ?Mad Medic? in order to retrieve the music box that her client wanted. Though it would seem that there were other things in store for the young child as she was ambushed suddenly by what seemed to be bandits. They had the house swarmed from head to toe with no were to go.










​
Surrounded on all sides everywhere she looked. The tall mountain like peaks also hid prying eyes. They were watching her, though the ones perched at the top did not move. What were they waiting on? As a matter of fact, why did it take this many bandits just to rob a single person? This seemed far to organized, but now was not the time to wonder. The bandits were cautiously converging on her. Some wore masks, others were scarfs, some had gruff bear like appearances, while others more clean and up kept. 

Though they all wore armor and they all wore a sinister smile as they continued to stalk Maiko, with their weapons drawn.

"I?m just a child?you would gang up on me?"

The first to strike was a small man. He obviously valued speed as he wielded a dagger and crisscrossed in his running as he approached her. Giving an out a shrill battle cry the man thrust out his dagger extending his arm to full length to increase his piercing ability and reach. The cloud clanking of metal followed in tune with the man's cry, using the handle of her scythe Maiko parried, forcing the man arm off to the side and in once swift she cut him down.

"Just how important can a simple music box be?" Maiko questioned. This caused the bandits to grumble amongst them with anger. I didn't take long for them all to come to an agreement and began to gang rush her. Maiko darted her eye to the side, two came from the back and four from the front. One of the bandits jumped over had with a pair of claws from behind. Maiko ducked while twirling her scythe backwards and impaling the man behind her through the stomach with the full length of her scythe, Ea.

The man along with his other four companions retaliated. Maiko turned around with her scythe still embedded in the man's stomach. Using him as a defensive shield the bandit's clawed hand rip through his flesh leaving him open for Maiko to pull and cut through her human shield to cut down the other. In that moment a man with a long scythe came to slice her across the eye. The reflection of Maiko's face in his blade from the moonlight that shone off it. The young scythes woman ducked down evading the slash, then putting her scythe up to defend against the blow of a club from another bandit.

He came at her with another blow, this time she parried sending his weapon fly, grabbed a hold of his leather armor and forced him to turn effectively stopping the previous in his tracks, not wanting to hurt his comrade. Maiko tossed the man to the ground and ran the other bandit through without hesitation. Blood splattered across her face as she pulled out her scythe. Turning to the fallen bandit, he simply scurried away. Though Maiko would not chase him, she had honor and there was no honor in fight an un-armed opponent.

Still more bandits came and Maiko found herself beginning to tire out. She went through some odd forty bandits before falling to one knee with heavy breathes. There were still some left, about ten, all ready to strike. Until a loud whistled echoed through the mountain valley. One of the men on the cliffs the pointed backwards and the last of the bandits began to withdraw...but how come? Maiko pulled herself to her feet and began to go for a tactical retreat, though she stumbled in the process and found herself in a choke hold with one of her arms pinned to her back.



"To slow little girl." A man with glasses a man with a deep voice spoke as he whispered in her ear. "I?ve been choked far worse. I can?t even?feel motivated by this." Maiko retorted causing him to tighten his hold.

"A little girl was giving my men problems? Boo hoo, seems like I'll have to punish them later. He he." A woman wearing a dress appeared behind the man with her scythe drawn and at Maiko's throat. "So pretty for a girl so young aren't you?" She said in a sultry voice as she ran the rip of her blade up Maiko's neck and pressed it against her chin. The young kunochi could only keep quiet for now. They had caught her and speaking out of turn wouldn't help her at the moment. Her eye was fixed on the woman; the way she talked and walked...she must have been the leader of this most organized group of bandits. "Take her back to the camp Hiro; we'll deal with her there." She ordered and the man simply replied as he began to force Maiko to walk.​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 30, 2012)

*Sadao*

Seeing, the Gentlemen waiting for him at the gate. Sadao hurried over and let the dogs back into where they were kept. Closing the door behind him, he could hear that man's wife coming home and how he tried to sweet talk her. "Get off me you pig!..Where's my babies?" Everyone in the area could hear how the door was kicked open and how it bounced off the brick wall. "Mommy's home!" Sadao simply shook his head then sprinted towards where, The Gentlemen, waited for him. 

Making it over to him, Sadao quickly grabbed one of the envelops from his outstretched hand. "Thanks for waiting for me. I have to take off now though. Perhaps I'll see you some other time. Farewell, Gent!" Sadao then struck out on the open road that laid before him.

*Ho*

Hokuto was found by an elderly woman who took pity on him. She dragged him all the way to her cabin in the middle of the forest. She picked out the twigs and wiped the mud off his face and laid him down in her own bed. She walked over with a wet cloth and began to dab his face. _"Oh poor thing. Once you wake up, I'll be sure to feed you." _She could feel that the cloth was getting too dry and decided to wet it once more. She touched the water and felt the chill race up her arm. _"Too cold. Gotta put it next to the fire."_ She threw the cloth and and stood up and walked over to the crackling fireplace. It was then when she felt a chill run up her spine and felt fear jab into her. 










She looked over her shoulder to see wisps of dark chakra raise from Hokuto's body like smoke._ "Sonny?"_ His eyes sprung open and a surge of dark energy shot out of him as the curse mark spun creating clouds that covered a fourth of his body with twinkling stars that spun as it raced across his skin. "Who the hell are you?" Hokuto raised up from the bed and placed one hand over his right eye. _"Lay back down. You dont,"_ Next thing she knew Hokuto had his knee in her abdomen like the other man had done to him. "You won't take me!" With a spin and an extra force of a kick he smashed her into the wall. She could tell that from her fragile body she was going to die. She looked up to her killer's face and saw a blankness in his eyes. _"You're a, hauraugh."_ She coughed up some blood,_ "a monster."_ Hokuto placed his hands together and the mysterious peakcock method sprung from his back, "Beast." He then felt a sharp pain from the curse mark and his pink star chakra began to turn a faded dark purple. He flashed a couple of hand signs bringing out a pink star chakra dog that was immediately over come by the faded color. 










"Argh!" Hokuto began to tear at his left shoulder and his jutsu went wild and tore through the cabin and finished by smashing through the front door. He then lost concentration and his techniques canceled. His curse mark retracted and he began to stumble towards the door only to fall into the door way. "I've got to go." At that point Hokuto began to crawl towards his home.

*Aoi Mission Part 4*

'Great the boar was caught.' She stopped running and bent over to catch her breath. She peeked up with one eye to see what had happened to the dog. 'Great.' She saw the dog still sprinting and it turned up ahead. At that point Aoi fell down on her bottom and threw her head back. "You save the dog and it runs off on you. What a great way to say thanks." She could hear the squeals of the boar screaming to be free. "Shut up!" At that moment she felt a large tongue wash her face. "Ereaghgg." She wiped the spit off her to see the giant dog right in front of her. "You came back." She could feel her face inch from being surprised to a smile. "Lets go help out Mr.Boar." Aoi stood up and walked over to the tangled up boar. "Now how would I do this? Ah!" She untied the metal wire from her arms and untied both from her arms. "Now here." She handed one to the dog and placed it inside its mouth. "We're going to pull as hard as we can and that should untie the boar. Alright?" The dog did a quick nod and began to run the other directing with the wire. She smiled and dropped her piece to get to the wind mill blade. "I'll just pull on the piece from here so it'll slide right off."

It wasn't long before they set the boar free and watched it run away out of fear. "How about we get out of this dark damp forest?" She looked over at the dog and it barked in agreement. "Alright." She jumped on top of its back, "Lets run outta here!"


----------



## Narancia (Jan 30, 2012)

Yuuki
_Beautiful Poison_ _Continued_

 The snake seemed to settle and allowed him to stroke it's ice cold scales. A normal human being would have shivers sent down there spine at such cold temperatures. There was a strange sense of belonging that was lost in his former life. This feeling of safety was strange almost alien in nature. There was a strange feeling something indescribable like a reverse of sadness. 

Tears fell from his face like a waterfall rolling into a stream. He hated the fact he couldn't control such and outburst it meant that he was human. The snake could feel the sadness in the body and started to back up. Yuuki reached out tripping over his step and falling onto his knees. His eyes foggy with the haze brought upon by his unending liquid tears.

He felt as if he was starting to reach the top of the well within his soul. That he was that much closer to reaching the sky he idolized. His lips turned upwards into a genuine smile and his eyes closed so he could capture the moment forever inside. The snake slithered up to him again and hissed catching the young snake boys attention. The snake barred its fangs once more not as a threat but as a mutual sign of respect.

" Lissssten boy, I don't know how I can feel it. Your emotionssss itsss asss if your making me evolve.... I mussst have you become one with our clan " 

Yuuki opened his eyes at the startling offer the snake before him had just introduced. He wanted the snake boy to become one with the clan of snakes, he would have full command and protection with the snakes.The large yet calming snake touched Yuuki's chest and a bright surge of chakra entered into his body. The snake looked at the boy and spoke again giving commands to the boy.

" Allow your chakra to pusssh forth your true form. "

Yuuki transferred his chakra to his lower body allowing the chakra to create a metamorphosis. His pants and his legs began to bond together and his body got lower to the ground. His legs merged with his body essentially lengthening his stomach. The young boy smiled at the snake as he had essentially became one of the them. The anaconda then turned around and slithered up the tree beckoning the small boy to follow.

Yuuki continued on without hesitation and started up the tree. It was weird he was faster then normal and could climb the tree with ease. his lower body would coil around the tree as his hands would act as a stable peg from which to pull his body upwards. He was ecstatic finally he was apart of a family he never knew he was missing. The snake that was faster and above him reached the top and began to bellow below to the Yuuki.

"If you are to become the fabled snake king you mussst passs our trialssss. "

The words fabled snake king had thrown Yuuki for a loop he didn't understand what he was talking about. He had thought he was going to become apart of the family not some sort of prophecy bound king. He looked upwards at the anaconda puzzled and wishing to figure out what was the meaning of such talk. 

"What do you mean snake king? I...I thought I was just gonna become apart of the family!?!?"

The snake shook it's head almost in a disgusted manner.

" I can't believe it'ssss you...but your the only damn brat that can do it. I wassss told by the sssson of Yamata that after hissss death hissss father would be reborn asss a human. That he would be able to touch our very ssssoulss and empathize with our anguish. I felt it all when you touched me that you were our lord and leader..." 

This was overwhelming for the young snake boy such a thing would be what he always wanted. He climbed until there was no more room to climb and he was face to face with the anaconda again. They stared each other in the face as the snake blew a haze into the Young orochi's face. His skin grew paler and his eyes had gotten more defined and more akin to a snakes then before. He could feel it inside as if something was just shattered.

"My mouth....guhraagaa "

Snakes began to pour out of his mouth five in total had been produced. The snake looked at him but he could see a smile within it's eyes. This must have been the trial, the unlocking of the inner soul. If the poison vapor had not been absorbed the snakes would not have been fed enough to leave his stomach. They would have died and rotted inside his stomach and exploded with poison. But that would have only happened if he wasn't the reincarnation of the Yamata.

His dark soul had been unleashed and his sinister smile had returned. the mocking and sarcastic smile which was now happier to greet whoever he killed. he now had contracted a seal with all the snakes of the world. He was now The new Orochimaru a title given to the god of snakes. The seal inside was a chained contract of his very soul to all that was created by Yamata. ​
​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 30, 2012)

*Maiko Kondo*​
There were a loud clutter of footsteps in the front of me and the back. Each step was accompanied by the splashing of water underneath their feet as they directed me along another part of this mountainous path. They've bound my arms and taken away my scythe earlier on before they forced me to walk. So forcing my way out was not an option at the moment in time, but this could also work to my advantage if I let it. It was obvious these people were taking me back to their base. The bandits? leader, Akira, had the others cover my right eye so I couldn't memorize the path to their hideout. 

After a while, those around me began to murmur among themselves. From the sound of their casualness I had assumed we would be reaching their hideout very soon. The conversation they held was of no importance to me, except for one, which happened to be right in ear shot of me. "A little girl with a scythe like this? She doesn't deserve it, I say. I call claim to the scythe after we're done with her." A deep voice spoke. The voice was familiar and I wouldn't forget it for the girth that it had. It belonged to Akira's personal lackey, no clue to what his name was.

"Man oh man. This is a piece of work. I'm going to enjoy cutting people down with this." He said delighted. I kept my head down as I listened to him swoon over my scythe and how beautiful it was. There weren't many things, if any at all, that could get under my skin, but hands riddled in filth and fondling that which belongs to me was an insult to my very being. I found myself slightly agitated that he would fondle that which was mine. Still I kept quiet and continued to let them guide me, after another few minutes of walking with stopped suddenly. I was then pushed forcefully to the ground hitting it with a loud splash. My body bounced off the unforgiving wet and jagged earth and before I could regain my composure I was pulled by my hair and then thrown into something. This place I was in was much warmer and while the earth beneath him was still cold, I could feel some padding beneath me.

"Take the blind fold off!" Akria's voice screamed as her footsteps slowly disappeared out of ear shot. The blind fold I wore was harshly yanked off as the blackness I had seen previously was now filled with color. "Where is my scythe?" I asked immediately, not really thinking about anything else. I was inside deep green tent with a dim light inside that sat on a crate. The moment I asked about my scythe I was meeting with the familiar face of the man with glasses. 

"You should be more concerned with what's going to happen to you don't you think?" I simply ignored him and restated what I had asked, much to his displeasure. "You think you can just ignore me!? I am Sado, the fiercest among these bandits. Disrespect me girl and you'll find yourself in pain you've never felt before." Sado spoke to me with venom in his voice and to emphasis his point he pulled my head forcefully to look at him in the eyes. Though this only seemed to further agitate him as he saw no fear or worry in my eyes, but a ting of excitement. 

"It looks as if I may have upset you in some type of way. Please?tell me what you?re going to do to me." I stared directly into his eyes. I knew full well my words were just going to throw him over the edge, but that?s what I wanted. My face suddenly began stinging as I found it soon meeting his fist over and over and then thrown to the ground.  The feeling of his flesh consistently connecting with me?it was an all too familiar feeling; I simple can?t describe how great it felt. I knew full well that he meant to hurt me and that only made it better.

I can only imagine how it will feel when it?s he?s turn.

"You two!" He yelled to a tanned skinned man with a pony tail and a dark skinned bald man. "Watch her and make sure she doesn't do anything funny. Akira and I have to make sure nobody else stumbles onto us. We'll deal with her afterwards." The two nodded in agreement as they sat down nearby and Sado exited. Grudgingly I pulled myself up and leaned against the crate with the light on it. I took a deep breath and exhaled to clear my mind. Now was the time to escape, but first I needed to find out exactly where they're keeping my scythe.

Easier said than done.

?Se-se-seems that they go-get you to-too eh girl?? A male?s voice spoke to me. 

I hadn?t noticed when they tossed me to the ground, but I landed right in the lap of an older man. ?T-talk gi-girl, old mister doctor c-can?t hurt ya! Ha ha ha heh!? He suddenly burst into laughter causing the two guards to respond by telling him to shut up. This man was weird, but something he said caught my attention. He called himself ?Old mister doctor? could this be the crazy doctor that I was sent to find? How. Lucky for me to end up in such a situation. 

?Are you the medic with the music box?? I spoke even softer than usual as to not rouse the guards. The man leaned over with a crazy stare as he gazed into my eyes and then broke out into another laugh. ?My music box is a gift of the gods. Music so good that?ll make you goes look for your momma, but these people done took it.? Once again how lucky could I have been by running to this man. I threw my weight up in order to lean on another side of the tent. From he?s words would seem that the music box was somewhere in this camp. All I had to do was find out where the music box was and then?

It was time for the Osmunda White Lily to claim her next victim.​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 30, 2012)

*Aoi Mission Part 5*

Aoi wiped the sweat off her brow and smiled at the dog. "You are a fast one." She grabbed the leash and jumped down. She looked up to see the client running over to them. *"Thanks for walking him!"* She almost went to jump off to the right when he threw the money at her. "Whoa." *"I'm sorry, I'm still a bit busy. I have one more thing to deliver and it off for bed."* He gave her a quick salute and grabbed the leash. *"Gotta go."* He spun around and began sprinting. He was running so fast that the giant dog was begging to have a hard time keeping up. "Well at least I know where the dog gets it." She smiled and spun back around to leave the town, "cleared." 

*Ho*

Hokuto made it most of the way to the village when one of the members found him. *"Get him to the infirmary!"* Two ninja sprang up and did a quick nod. Next thing he knew he was in a bed bandaged up. "Where am I?" "You're in the infirmary." "Leader?" "Yeah, it's me... The results came in, you and another were accepted to be in the team that would be taking out of territory missions. Its just that seeing you now..." "Please." Hokuto looked right into her eyes. "Let me be in the team. This is very important to me and I won't let you down." She smiled at his devotion, "nice to see that you have the fire... I won't take you off." The leader then left Hokuto alone. A flash of memory slammed into him when he remembered what had happened while he was under the influence of the curse mark. 'I feel so ashamed.' He began to sulk, 'I can't let them know what had happened to that old lady... Or I will be taken off the team. I can't let that happen.' Hokuto clenched his fist.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 30, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery LT ArcA wounded heart​











*~~*~~*


Please understand that I didn't intend any of this to happen...


*~~*~~*



My hand burned... the sensation of a large boiling earth-like material between my fingers could be felt. My strength was being pushed to it's limit, as my feet where pushing the earth beneath my feet. Grief and anxiety is what my heart felt. I witnessed as my father, Mitsunari Ivery, the man that had taken care of me, that had loved me ever since I came to the world. Who taught me to love, to care, to wish and to persevere... He was bleeding. Under my heel was his blood. Under my feet was his dying body. His eyes, welded in dry tears... My hands, getting scarred as the sensation of fire rips my flesh to the very core, but I can't stop it... I can't stop this. I can't stop these emotions that flow through my soul... this incredible sadness that makes my heart tremble, that makes my heart quiver and my eyes weld up in uncontrollable and horrendous sadness. 

And yet, his eyes look up to me, tears dropping, smile clearly visible from the side of his body, that isn't crushed by this monstrous boulder of space, the meteor that had landed upon my father. The one that was slowly taking his life away. 

No.

Don't die. I can't let you die...

Please don't die.

You taught me so much, but why...

Why didn't you teach me how to react if you ever died?

Father...

Dad...

"PLEASE DON"T DIE!!!!" 

My hands start to pound this earth, my hands, with all their strength, clenched. Forcing my bone in this powerful earth. All I could do is punch, harder and harder, harder and harder, harder and harder.

The water ran down my eyes. His face, his loving face... 

Please don't smile. Please, don't smile father. I don't...

I don't want you to die, without at least showing me what you really felt. Please dad, don't be calm. You're always so energetic, so full of charisma.

Dad...

The snow continued to hail, as my father hand started to lift, my hands, flesh ripped to shreds, bleeding uncontrollably. My heart that raced with the speed of a bullet, my eyes that had worry within their gleam, yet my father, who's the one dying before my eyes, has a smile. Hand that reached the stars, I witnessed his struggle and continued to his side...

He was trembling. His hand felt cold and his eyes... no longer held any iris. I was flashing away. Everything was turning cold. Everything was turning blank, before the words struck my ear.

"I love you, son..." 

My eyes jolted, the tears, this light drop of water that ran down my eyes, through my cheek and down my chin. This intensified as I slowly felt time stop, my eyes locked with his, I could feel his life slip away from his body, I could feel his soul depart. 

"NO! NO! NO!NO!NONONONONONONONONO!!! Stay with me father!!"

Men and woman alike surrounded the young man. 

Ryoji stood once more as he started to seal with the tip of his speed. Clashing his fist together had a powerful gauntlet and greave been created in his body. Pounding this meteor once again with all his strength, with all his sadness, with all his desires behind it. 

"DAMN IT!! DAMN IT!! DAMN IT!! DAMN IT!! DAMN IT!! DAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMNNNNNN IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!"

Finally a crack had emerge on this surface. Ryoji arm, at the last most powerful hit, managed to break a large part of this boulder to shreds, but to witnessed... 

A broken down corpse..

His strength flew away, his motivation had drowned... and his heart... had shattered.

his head looked at the bloody snow, and he bowed forwards towards the body, gripping the cloths of his fathers robe, his voice resounded.

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"



​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 30, 2012)

*Aoi Mission Part 1*

Aoi received a new message on her arm, 'a dangerous one? Great!' She looked at the place, 'Well, at least it is really close.' She turned and began to run where the play ground was at to find her new client. "Hello, I'm looking for a person named Yomiki." She said to a group of kids playing in some sand, when one ran into her leg. "Ouch. Why'd you do that kid?" He fell on his behind and looked up at her while removing his mask. *"I was testing how strong you are."* "Oh, kay." *"Yeah. You need to be strong to go to the deadly gorge."* "Yeah, well where is it?" *"Its right over there."* He point across the play ground. 'Why the heck is it right next to a playground? Kids can die!' *"We like to play execution team. Who ever loses has to go to the edge and look down."* She put her hand over her face as if she couldn't believe what she was hearing. "Alright, I'll be right back."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 30, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery LT ArcA wounded heart​











*~~*~~*


Please understand that I wanted the best for you...


*~~*~~*

My hand, for the first time in all my life felt cold.The heat that my father's body slowly gave out as I could see the gleam in his eye disappear and fade among the snow. At that moment, at that moment I could witness a slight memory escaping my head, my thoughts. A memory that only made tear flow faster through the course of my cheek. 

[Flashback]​


A smaller me was standing with a scarf tightly wrapped around my neck. My eyes as wide and bright like the ever lasting sky. I stood midst the snow, flakes that dropped ever so slowly towards the earth, star shaped diamonds that fell from the sky themselves. The wind blew ever so softly enough that made me evoke a slight smile through those small lips on my mien. The scarf was red in it covered most of my face, my mouth was covered with the scarf up to my nose. 

I remember it like it was yesterday. I stood at the tallest hill with, my clothes swayed as I could my body relaxing with every stroke of gust that the wind brew through the area. In the distance was my father, a man with a powerful aura of kindness and love surrounded him, men and woman a like were around him, near a warm camp fire they stood. With smile plastered in their faces, with laughter arising every now and again. With that warm sensation of love and tenderness that I felt every time people locked their eyes with his.

A sensation that will now, and forever linger only in my thoughts. 

I remember me walking up towards the man who's haired resembled the color of the horizon, who's eyes where as the color of amber. And a smile that could warm anyone in this insufferable weather.

"Father! When are we gonna head to train!"

I could remember these words perfectly. 

And I can remember the answer was always the same.

As he stood among the old, in small circle sharing laughter and what not. he would look at me, his face showing an apologetic smile.

"Later, Ryoji. You have to make time for your love one first. You never know what might happen."

I remember I would get irritated and run away towards the storm. How I would lay lonely in a corner, how I would loose myself among the storm and not comeback home. My fits, my tantrums, all ways to manipulate my father to come looking for me. 

A slight an selfish reaction, I know.

But my mouth always evoked a smile, as I saw his silhouette reach closer and closer. Until he managed to reach me, with that smile that he always had placed so perfectly on his mouth. Like a trophy, it showed brilliance, and something greater behind it. 

But now I know what he was doing...

He was creating memories, memories of a place where love and care roamed. 

Yes, he lived a very fulfilling life. 

I never inherited that love. I want to have that love he had for other people. But sadly I can't.

He can no longer show me.

[Flashback End]



And now here I kneel. My hands stained and broken, burned to the very inch of it core. Skin ripped to shred, as my hand were on holding my fathers corps, my father lifeless body in my arms.

Why did you ever had to leave?

I feel reluctant to let go. I feel reluctant to release him. Please...

"Just come back."

​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 30, 2012)

*Aoi Mission Part 2*

She began walking towards where the kid pointed at. "Wow there are a lot of bushes to walk through." Aoi began walking through and after a couple of tall bushes she saw a barrier with a skull on it. *"Caution, do not cross. Hazard zone."* "Well, this where I gotta go." She looked around to see a opening in the barrier. She looked down in front of her to see a hole where it had been bashed through, "Geez, I guess this is the entrance." She knelt down and crawled through, a couple of more feet she would reach the edge. "Well here it is." She crawled over and peeked over the edge. A wave of fear washed over her when she saw the spiked rocks at the bottom. She even looked closer and saw a skeleton, "Oh, wow." She then looked over and saw a brown tail with a clip on it. "There it is." Aoi stood up and took out her windmill blade and attached a metal wire to it. "Now where can I?" She turned and saw a tall tree. "There we are." With a throw and a flick of her arm the weapon swung around the tree and wrapped itself upon it securing her weight. "Now." She tied the wire around her waist and pulled tightly on the wire. "Lets go."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2012)

*Commencement*​
_The future of any civilization lies within its youth. This is not only the Will of Fire this is the formula by which all great nations prosper. Attributing these beliefs to some wrongfully chosen idol from a bygone era is asinine. You don't need to laud praise on the unworthy by crediting them for common sense. It is the duty of the elite to guide the downtrodden and they don’t need to curry favor to do it. We, the Uchiha, were to bring order to the Warring Clans, to bring prosperity to the world entire. However in their righteous quest for peace the heavens themselves rejected humanity as a whole. Hell fire and brimstone rained down on the land causing massive loss of life throughout not only the clans but also their neighbors. Whole villages lost, husbands lost to their wives, wives to husbands, fathers and mothers lost to their children... I didn't see this coming... I miscalculated... However the mettle of a man is not minted in their accomplishments but how they persevere through adversity. I will not only unite this land under one banner but like my forefathers before me I will serve the youth. The Day of Reckoning will come and the exceptional youth who will represent us in the tomorrow shall have the opportunity for their star to burn bright..._

*SNAP*

Long raven black hair, a long black trench coat with business attire of a different era, and sharp piercing eyes that could strike fear into the hearts of the most powerful shinobi alive. This was the master of the blessed Sharingan, the true inheritor of the Will of Six Paths, Uchiha Rakiyo. A smile only befitting of one who stands beside the devil was stricken across his countenance. The unsettling mystique he radiated never more clear to all of them than in this very moment. What was being viewed seemed more like magic than jutsu.





"It's good to see all of you especially you my dear little cousin Zuzu." Rakiyo smiled letting the effect of what he was pulling off sink in for all of them. It wasn't every day he showed off like this so why not ham it up a bit. 

“Some I recognize from our past dealings and some of you, well I never cared to remember leaders of clans that aren’t even worthy of being called second rate. And the rest of you commoners I’m glad I could grace you with my presence.” If the magnitude of what Rakiyo had done had not set in then it should have been clear, as he wasn’t addressing just one person…

All around the world Rakiyo had appeared not only in front of the individual clan leaders, but in the populated areas of their territories as well. However that was the tip of the proverbial iceberg for the skies themselves had shifted. The clouds were in the shape of Lord Uchiha Rakiyo, like a god he spoke down to the entire country.

“In these uncertain times as the true inheritor of “his” Will it is my duty to look ahead. Are you all familiar with the word “posterity”? For the less scholarly of those who I’m speaking to it is a word referring to future generations. The reason why I’m the most fit to be the inheritor is because with these eyes I can truly look ahead and oh yea I’m not genetically destined to be insane.” Rakiyo was making an obvious reference to another of his enemies at this point. Given this opportunity he lacked the restraint to not take a couple of digs at Rokuto or Azuma before him.

“In one week the Uchiha will be opening their doors to the entirety of the Shinobi world for the first time ever. With these blessed eyes I wish to look upon the best and the brightest to see what this generation has to offer. My proposition to all of you is simple, a tournament to see who has raised the ripest fruit. I will personally cede one million ryo from my own personal funds to the victors. I also have another surprise for the winner, but I think it would be best to only share that with our young finalists. As Zuzu and Rokuto can attest to my surprises are ones you don’t want to miss out on. So don’t.” Rakiyo took on a far more threatening tone as he finished his statements, he wanted the world to know that this wasn’t so much an invitation as much as a command. 

“Prepare your hatchlings well. Failure to show up will be taken as an insult and I am not a man who takes kindly to insults. See you all in a week.” 

*SNAP*

The mass numbers of Rakiyo began to ascend into the air one by one fading away into fog as the clouds began to now separate…

He sat on his throne slumped over and visibly fatigued from the entire process of what he had done. Projecting one’s self all around the world simultaneously was no small feat but it was necessary in order to show how serious he was about this.

“It’s your move now my dear…”

*One Week Later*

Seven days have passed and now the Uchiha open up their lands for the first time ever in order to host this tournament. It is time for these young people to come together and meet in battle. In just this week alone they have trained hard pushing themselves to the limit to grow to new levels.

The rules have been put in place and the teams have been paired up. New bonds will be formed, new enemies will be gained, and old enemies shall meet once again.  However unbeknownst to them all is the far more sinister inner workings at play. They are ignorant of the importance winning this tournament really has…

RAIN ENGAGE









​
*DAY OF RECKONING TOURNAMENT ARC COMMENCE​*



*Spoiler*: __ 




 *Pod 1*

 Team 8: Seigrein Senju(Channing Tatum), Aoi Sarutobi (PB), Fugetsu  Senju(Bringer) VS Team 3: Minamato Shirosu (BLS), Ryoji Ivery (Chrono), Hotaru Hoshi (PB)

 Team 9: Yuuki Orochi(Shota), Akise   Nara(Kenju), Ketsueki(Bringer) VS  Team 4: Tenshi Hyuuga(Bringer),   Noctis Lucis Ranen(Noctis), Yomi(Kei)

Team 7: Maiko Kondo (CJ), Shell Regnum (Laix), Asuna  Sele(Axel)  VS N/A


 *Pod 2*

 Team 6: The Gentleman(Cursed Panda), Cael Nasaki(Laix) VS Team 5: Ryu Reikon (Bringer), Takashi Aosuki(Luffy), Hisoka(CJ)

 Team 1: Moro Uchiha(Alis), Hikari Gomon(River) VS N/A


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 31, 2012)

*Aoi Mission Part 3*

Aoi began to lower her self down more and more. "I'm almost there." That was when she felt a cold murky breeze pass by her. "Ewwerraaaggghhh. So creepy." Aoi held her self with her mind and after a couple of seconds she thought it is was time to snap back into reality when she realized she was all out of wire. "I didn't measure the distance right." She looked back over to the tail that was only a couple of feet away. "I'm going to have to grab it with something else." She brought out a throwing star and brought out more metal wiring and tied them together. "I'll use the star as a anchor and the wire will grab the tail." She swung it in a circular motion over her head and with one flick of her wrist she swung it with a curve. A piece of the wire began to wrap around the tail and the star ricocheted off the slimy wall. "Now here is the tricky part." The star flew past the wire and Aoi quickly pulled on it causing the wire to tighten and make the star wrap around it and create a loop. "There we go." Aoi tugged on the tail which easily came off the branch. She pulled it up to her, untied it and made her way back to the kid.

"Here is your tail." He stood there in a menacing pose, "thanks, here is your payment." He dropped a bag in her hand and snatched his tail from her hand, turned, and ran to play with his friends. 'Well aren't you the kind one.' She turned and began to walk out of town.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 31, 2012)

*Braule Ranen*












With the clan leaders beside, Braule heard the flying being above them threaten and warn them of the upcoming future. Braule was observing the full details of this man while he was talking. He did not want to miss any kind of important observation about this man before he left. At the same time, this man spoke of his higher being whom he had called master, and the disappointment that the clan leaders have brought due to their answer. With that said, the man had finally disappeared before them.

Braule watched and observed the supernatural features this mysterious flying man had. The other clan leaders at this point were still trying to reassess their thoughts of what will happen in the coming days. The Hyuuga clan leader stepped forward and spoke about how each of the clans can contribute and help each other rebuild the damages and losses during the meteor shower. But now Braule had no reason to stay here since he had gotten his answers from the recent mysterious man. 

"_I'm sorry, but I have been away from this country for 3 years. I must go see my clan's current state seeing I haven't gotten back to my Kingdom yet. I must make my amends with them for my absence. So I will have to get back to you on your offer at a later time._"

Just as Braule was about to leave, another odd occurence started. A man with long black hair in a trenchcoat instantaneously appeared before the clan leaders.

"_Another suspicious person?_" He thought in his mind as the familiar man revealed himself. By looking at the facial features of the man, Braule could not believe who it had been. This man had the eyes of the Uchiha and was claimed to be the inheritor of the Will of the Six Paths. As this man had claimed to be so, Braule could only come down to one person of who it had been. "_Rakiyo Uchiha._" His mind had spoke to him. 

This man claimed to prepare a tournament in order to test the next generation  of their strength. The tournament was a mandatory event that each clan shall participate otherwise, consequence will be dire to those who are absent. He mentioned Rokuto Aosuki had known something that he knew. In the end, he demanded the clan leaders to prepare in seven days time for the Tournament and their chosen participants. The reward will be a large amount of Ryo and anonymous secret only known to Rakiyo Uchiha. With a snap of his fingers, he vanished.

The rest of the clan leaders did not expect a second powerful figure to appear, even Braule was a little startled. In light of new event, his prime choice as a participant for the tournament was his only son. He had no other person to think of than Noctis Lucis Ranen. With his eyes closed, he turned around and started walked off.

"_Clan leaders of the country, just remember. Our actions choose our future that will change this world drastically. Let us not make regrets and walk forward with confidence. Whatever may come in the coming days, only the ones that hope for an unknown tomorrow may survive. Good luck my fellow clan leaders._"

The bearded man looked at his two royal escort, Hirio and Respen. Both in knowledge of what has happened, looked at their king with determined eyes. "_Hirio! Respen! It is about time we leave._" The two had immediately positioned themselves behind Braule and dashed off into the distance with the clan leaders left to themselves.


*Noctis Ranen*

With his arm a bit better, he moved it around to see approximate how much he could use it if he ever got into a battle. He nodded his head at Hisoka as she waved goodbye to him. "_Until we meet again._" He walked out of the room feeling a bit more relaxed. There was that one amibition in his mind again, and that was to find the cause of the Meteor strikes.

Noctis exited the hospital seeing the lively people working on the damages caused by the meteorites. It had reminded the boy of his own people, working to their very bones to maintain the Kingdom's original state. If he could, Noctis would smile. Instead he observed the clan members while reaching the outskirts of the village.

He looked back in thoughts of Hisoka's aid and nodded. "_I'll make sure I pay the favour back to you._" With that kept in his head, he dashed off into the distance in order to find the mysterious village of Pao.

Moving through the vast and deep forest, a voice from above had been heard.  In hearing of this, he stopped and landed onto the ground to listen to what it had said. The origin of the voice was coming from the sky, it was loud enough that the whole country would be able to hear it.

The boy carefully listened, and it seemed like this person was speaking towards several people. But when he had heard him mentioned clan leaders, he couldn't tell of which leaders he was speaking to. As the conversation went on, he heard of a Tournament occurring seven days and each participant would be of the new generation from each clan. "_Tournament?_" He did not know the reason of there being one with the people behind the meteor shower still on the loose. The conversation went on about things the boy had no clue of until the voice had made it's final statements and vanished. 












This had only brought more burdens to shinobi world and Noctis did not have any reason to join this tournament. He continued moving through the trees to get back to his main objective. As he sped through each branch, his face came in contact with someone familiar, someone he desired to talk to and hated for his actions. As both of their eye's meet charging at each other, the man in front of him looked surprised, while Noctis's eyes changed to ones filled with hatred. 

"_Noctis?!_"

His voice was heard. A voice he doesn't want to hear, but to oppose. The boy charged his right hand with lightning release as much as he could to form his lance, and thrusted it towards the man in front of him. "_You bastard!!!!_" Suddenly, someone else's hand had grabbed his right arm and twisted it to lock him in position and causing his technique to dissipate. Seeing this, Noctis forced his legs upwards to perform a counterattack but another grabbed his head and forced it down, threatening to break his neck. 

The man quickly warned them to let go, as they questioned why. One of the men who held Noctis down, had looked at him more clearly. Realizing his mistake, he immediately let go of him freeing his head, as the other followed to do as well. Noctis started to cough violently, after his head was forced down. "Prince Noctis?! I had no clue it was you?" Respen dearly apologized as he got to his knees. Noctis looked up to see that man he had disliked since his younger years, his father, Braule Ranen.

"_It's been a while, son...._" The man spoke looking upset as he offered his hand to help. A reunion between a father and a son. Something one should cherish but the Prince felt differently. Noctis smacked his hand away in anger. "_You don't deserve in front of me. What made you come back?! What made you think you could be our king when being absent during our home's fall?!_" His outburst caused Hirio and Respen to argue back about not yelling at his father. Everything Noctis had said was what he had thought about as well. "Hirio, Respen. Its Alright, I don't blame him..." The man's eyes turned to his only son, "Noctis... I've been a horrible father haven't I? He offered his hand once more, but the boy backed off rejecting him.

"_I can't earn your trust back... nor will I get our clan's trust either. But I can't tell you why I left... Not yet at least.... I am at fault of many things and   I accept that. I don't plan to ignore that, I want to pay for what I have done as much as I can. Please Noctis trust me on this. My absence was not because of mere selfish travels. However, I can't tell you why until the time is right...._"

Even though Noctis was severely angered at him, he didn't know if he could trust him. He himself has not done anything wrong, if what he said was true, but he still didn't feel right forgiving him so easily. "_Look Noct, I know you won't be able to forgive me. But I need your cooperation at the very least. Those meteor showers... I found out who caused them... But I'll tell you the details about it back at the Kingdom. I want to help but to do that, I need a second chance, son._" He smiled lightly asking for his trust. 

Noctis piqued his interest when he heard about him finding out about who had caused the Meteor shower. He clenched his teeth in deciding whether or not to accept him. His father seemed desperate, meaning whatever he saw and what he claimed to be true, was an attempt at concerning for their clan. The boy sighed but he didn't choose to easily be swayed by his words. "I'm not going to forgive you until you make your wrongs right again and act like a true leader." Braule nodded as he looked at the sky. 

"_I'll do more than that Noct, I'll lead the clan towards a future, a future with your mother's dream._" Braule then remembered something, something important about the tournament. "_We'll talk more later, right now we have to hurry back to the Kingdom! Hirio, Respen! Please lead the way!_" Both of the escorts nodded and went ahead. Noctis, feeling awkward to beside his father again, nodded and followed after the two. As Noctis was moving, he thought about what his father had said. "_A future with my mom's dream, huh?_"


----------



## Chronos (Jan 31, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery*​
His clan was in shambles, he didn't know how to react to this situation, but it seemed that some light gleamed at the end of the road. A tournament that was being held within the compounds of the clan that smell equaled that of cinder. Ryoji's head still filled with contempt had stated that he wouldn't participate in this tournament, however... being the new Heir of Frost implied many responsibilities. He viewed how the clan struggled to live, to rebuild their fallen structures, building.The budget was increasingly lowering through the cost of all the special items needed for them. Ryoji head whirled like a hurricane, the thought of his clan in despair, the death of his father, this new world tournament... 

This was too much for only a 14 year old boy to handle. However Ryoji kept composure and heard the message that had been said through this Uchiha men. Ryoji eye narrowed, he laid in a room quietly as he only did was witness a tall man speak to him... He only said the words, the tone as empty as the snowy region that held nothing...

"No catch then, huh? Very well... I'll join. It's only but a slight coincidence that I'll have to face past encounters, no. It'll be an honor to finally demonstrate what we of the north have more power than the other clans. I accept."

Ryoji smirked behind his blank stare. The man turned and headed out of him home. His hand clenched as he stood from the wooden surface he stood upon. He walked towards a small box that was engraved with powerful chakara and a seal. Ryoji hands placed themselves on top on this seal. The seal registered his chakara and within a second, the box had released a slight clicking noise. Ryoji lifted the box, there inside was a few valuable items of the past Ivery leaders. Ryoji only picked up the Melody Arm. A gauntlet made for a specific use... 

Placed the gauntlet in his arm, in the gauntlet it held the inscription. "Mitsunari Ivery" in it a weapon of his father in his used. He looked at it with a smile plastered in his face as he closed the chest and opened the door to the outside.

"And so... it' begins."


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2012)

*Yomi*











*Arrogance....*

Yomi eyes settled down to the ground as she thought about his actions, and had the right to call her clan something less memorable. Yorinbu didn't say anything at all but he only looked at his daughter who stood up. She wanted to rip out his tongue for saying such disrespectful things, and for that reason alone she felt like it was her pride on the line. She had to take out an Uchiha to show that the Minamoto was right on their doorsteps...

"What is the difference between dogs and wolves Yomi?" Yorinbu asked

"Dogs bite..." Yomi answered as a grin spread crossed her face, "Wolves maul..."

Yorinbu smiled at his daughter as she grabbed her sword and placed it on her waist. Yomi finally had gotten the fighting spirit after a long time, she showed that she wasn't going to let anyone step on her, and that was the way of the Minamoto clan. 

And that was always going to be the way...

Let them think they are a second rate clan, it will be even more delicious for them to leave a nice present on their doorstep, and then some. Yomi thought about how it would look after she cleaned off an Uchiha blood from her sword right in front of the Uchiha lord himself..

"Do you plan to win Yomi?" Yorinbu asked as he saw his daughter heading out, Yomi stopped as she thought.

It would be good if they won, and if she could prove to everyone that the Minamoto clan were stronger than they realized. But in truth she couldn't even care less, because the simple fact she liked their standings. They could surpise everyone much easier than ever before and gain some attention...

"No.." Yomi answered, "I don't care to win..."

"Then what are you going there for?" Yorinbu asked looking at his daughter, she turned around and smiled...

"To prove to the Uchiha he better watch it who he calls second rate..." she said before tightening up her grip and leaving the house.

Yomi wasn't there to win....Just to prove something...

And protect the pride of the Minamoto...


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro left the land with Nue after she heard the word of a tournament by her ex leader Rakiyo. She still had hatrid against him. She had Nue to sail for her to get back to the Uchiha clan. They did not speak much on the way back as Moro only meditated as there trip took place along the river. THey arrived shortly after the sun reached it's highest peak in the sky.

"Nue tied up the boat, I have something inportant to do first, I leave my silver wolf so you can find me in the Uchiha villagee."

Moro left both of of her two best friends, as she walked along the Uchiha village as she felt her anger went through her body. She kept walkng as she came to a large cemtery. She walked to the tomb stone with her mother's name across it. She still had no remorse for her mom dieing at all. She felt wolves all around her as her friends were back. 

"Why are you back here, revenge in your mind?"

"I have to prove something to myself and split the prize money between me and Nue. If I have a chance of winning."

"You will die if you tried to attacked Rakiyo, we already have a problem before the tournament even starts."

_"Trouble, lay low. Once a fugtive, always a fugtive."_ She ducked behind a large looking angel statue. She had a feeling it was Kain Uchiha, in her mind it was time to kill him and caused some damage to the Uchiha Clan as she kept her anger under control like boiling water in a tea kettle. Romulus looked at Moro and had a feeling he was going to go with what her plans were, it be good to see some info on this clan, if Moro was up to it during the tournament even though she was going to exposed herself among this clan once again.

Moro and Romulus Jumped Kain as they brutally killed him in the cemtery. They left him on her mother grave. They know that the tournament was going to start soon as she went back to revisit her past sensai's house and see what conditias still in.  She sat down with her wolves as she felt this was not home and it was never be. She started to meditate as she felt something was up with the sharigan. Her doctor watched her and wonder she was about to activated the MS, to him that was inpossiable, to Moro anything in her live could happen as she still had the same issues after she left the clan.


----------



## Laix (Jan 31, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC**

*At the time of the announcement, Cael had been standing beside his father. The two watched the mysterious figure who was known to Ivor declare his wish for them to battle. It angered Cael that this man thought he was some sort of king who could decide what people did and didn't do. He wasn't playing a game of chess -_ this was people's lives_. And yet here he was, imitated through the husky clouds of the sky inviting the brightest of the clan's to battle. Immediately Cael thought this would mean Ivor went to battle, but then he realised exactly what this man meant...

"I hope you understand what must be done Cael," Ivor spoke of a similar thought to Cael, his arms tight around his back as he gazed up to the sky. His son wasn't ready for this, especially after recent events. 

"Are you sure? I can't even do the 'simplest of missions' as you say so yourself. What makes you think I can represent our _entire clan?_" Cael asked with a lack of self-confidence. He looked up to his father who still looked up at the sky as the mysterious man soon dissapeared like a whisper in the air.

"What makes me sure is the Onamuji Bushi. You recently recieved the armor and the ancient Sonic Sky. You're more than ready physically. All that needs fixing is your mind, and it seems we have a week for that," Ivor answered, trying to instill confidence in the young Nasaki prodigy. He turned to head back inside with the rest of the Clan members who seemed mostly stunned at the proposition. This made Cael think a bit about how his father's opinion has changed slightly over the past year, and that just maybe he was right.

Was it really him holding himself back? _Did his father actually believe in him?

_"Don't lie to me Dad..."

- - - - - - - - - - 
*A WEEK LATER*
- - - - - - - - - - 

"Don't forget this onee-chan!"

The sweet voice of a small girl called out to Cael, stopping the teenager dead in his tracks to hand him a blue scroll decorated with a gold eagle. He was dressed in some of his more casual clothing, but it was still good for battle. More than enough tags for the Nasaki Clan techniques were stuffed in his pouch which also held a few scrolls. Taking the scroll that his younger sister handed him with a smile followed by a short embrace with her.

"Stay safe with Mom and Dad, okay? And make sure you do what they say!" He chuckled with a gleeful smile as he rustled her bleach blonde locks. She knew she had to say goodbye to her brother who may or not return, but before he went there was one more thing she wanted to give him. Reaching into the pocket of her long white dress adorned with floral patterns, she pulled out a pink lavender that had a lovely gleam to it.

"For you onee-chan~! It's good luck so you'll defintely return!" 

The ten-year old tries her hardest to smile with happiness and hope, but the tears forming in her eyes and the lump in her throat are hard to ignore. A single tear soon trickles down her cheek, much to a saddened Cael. All he can do however is give his sister hope and a promise - one that could be sure to happen or one that could be emptier than a bottle of water in summer.

"I'll be back. I promise Cailyn~" He cooed to her, trying to sweeten the depressing situation. Eventually the two let go, leaving her to run to her mother in tears. Ivor stepped forward from the small crowd of Nasakis with an expressionless face. He stood at arm's reach from Cael and placed a warm hand on the young warrior's shoulder. This was a strange feeling, especially since Cael is used to that very hand striking him across the right cheek.

"Do us proud son," He nodded to his son with the slightest of smiles, but this was a cheery beam to Cael. What made him even happier than seeing his sister smile was seeing his father smile, as this was something he rarely did.

"Will do Dad, I swear it. I promise I'll come back for Cailyn and Mom, but also with victory on my back just for you," Cael declares with a proud face before turning to face the grand doors of the Nasaki household as this was it. This was the moment where it would begin and sooner end. As he walked out of the house, some of the Nasaki members shouted wishes of luck while others seem to have faces of jealousy and envy. This isn't what bothered him at all however. Not even the shadow of death looming over him.

It was whether he'd make his father proud or not...


 

​


----------



## River Song (Jan 31, 2012)

Hikari Gomon
_Commence_

She looked up at the sky, smirking at the person in the clouds. His bloated ego seemed to be bigger than the gigantic cloud figure itself. This man had the gall to talk to the world like he shat fucking gold.

Her blonde hair was pulled back into a pony tail, she was leaning lazily against a tree, looking up at the sky with a look of utter dis-interest. "You know Kuwodo, I do believe he is a pompous ass." she commented as she turned her head to look at the gigantic arachnid who was feasting on a little girl.

Hikari cringed as the girl let out a scream "You know Kuwodo, you could break her neck before you start to eat its alot quieter." she complained, giving the spider a disparaged look.

_"But its not as fun You insufferable clown."_ the black widow spoke, her silk like voice laced with distaste and contempt. The beast continued _"We should enter this tournament, people have yet to see the power of the spider, we shall show it to them, it will; be  most magnificent team me and... my sister in blood"_ Hikari raised her fist , she hated it when Kuwodo referenced the fact that she was technically half a spider.

"Shut it, or I will break your legs, All. Eight. Of. Them" she growled, shooting a deatrh galre at her summon. " But you have a point, we shall enter, but first me must train."She thought back to the eskimo, how he had outsped her at every turn.

"And I've got to get faster."


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2012)

Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc
*Hot Brisky Summer*

Yomi rushed down stairs and saw the cheery wood of the flood and the white theme that seemed to be going on that hurt her eyes. Even Yomi seemed to be standing out a bit due to the whole white light atmosphere. Whoever designed this place was either colorblind or had thought the whiter the better. Yomi giggled at her own little joke, almost thinking this place 

Yomi entered the kitchen to see her father eating a piece of toast.

They made eye contact and for a minute it was like they were sharing something between each other.

Having the okay, Yomi began to crept her way into the kitchen watching out for any signs of the woman who is the demon spawn of mothers ever. Seeing the goal of the toast in front of her, Yomi began to make her way, not noticing the wide eyed fear her father had as he straighten up the newspaper.

Yomi got the piece of toast and pop a piece of it in her mouth...

"Gotcha..." Yomi said triumphantly 

"Oh yes...yes I did." a voice that made  Yomi shiver as she turned to look at her father who was currently in his own world, she turned around to see her mother staring down at her..

"Um..." Yomi began

"....." Suzu closed her eyes, "When I call you I expect you to come you know." she said as she shook her head at the same time her hands perfectly on her hips

Yomi looked at her mother, "Sorry...I woke up with a headache and i was running late, I am suppose to meet Koe today at the park."

Suzu smiled at her daughter, "If you don't take better care of yourself Yomi, you will wind up sick, and then you won't be able to go out anymore." Suzu said, "Please take better care of yourself..."

Yomi looked up at her mother before taking a quick glance at the clock, "I will..." she said before dashing pass her mother and running out the house...

Not noticing the girl that was smiling at her from behind banister


----------



## Laix (Jan 31, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION/THE WILD LION

'Ellis' came from the ground. He came from the trees, he came from the soil, he even came from the stone. While they weren't as large as the one previously damaged, they were all around the same size as Cael. This time however, the one that Cael had first attacked had moulded with a few others to form a much larger version. 

That's right. Cael Nasaki all on his own against dozens, possibly hundreds of golems and a large one leading them all. The three guards were focusing on protecting Tasuka which was the priority of the mission, but he wouldn't mind a bit of help here. With a glance to his right, Cael could see Sherry leaning against a tree out of breath and almost drained of chakra. This great technique seemed to have pushed her right to her limits, meaning that getting through all of this would mean the end of her.

With the adrenaline of the epic battle approaching him pumping faster and faster through his veins, he felt ready to take on anything. The golems were eager to make the first move, charging from all different directions towards Cael. The pressure of their feet smashing into the ground sent a violent earthquake through the hill, forcing Cael to jump into the sky. However, there was a part of that that would work heavily in his advantage.


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2012)

Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc
*Hot Brisky Summer*

Nothing really mattered to Yomi, she made good grades, and she was good at sports. Despite that she wasn't really much of a social person, she could have cared less for that aspect of life, though someone saw her mask and forced friendship upon her. It was weird at first and slightly awkward to speak to a person on informal basis for Yomi but she got use to it...

And soon she couldn't be separated from the girl who allowed her to have friendship. 

Koe, she wasn't as good as sports and she stumbled over her words sometimes, but she was a good friend. And the only friend that Yomi really made...

Koe swung back and fourth on the swing as a cat laid silently on her lap until she stopped. She heard the huffing and puffing of someone coming close which made her drag her heels on the ground making her come to an quickly stop, Koe smiled as she saw Yomi running towards her.

"S-s-sorry!" the girl tried to get out before grabbing her thighs and catching her breath.

Koe giggled a bit, "Yomi, I was only here for 5 minutes..." the girl said as she watched Yomi struggle to get on the swing before relaxing her head on the chains..

"I am still late." Yomi said as she looked at Koe who began to gently swing again, "And what did I tell you about picking up strays they have diseases you know..."

The cat took offense to this and hissed at the girl, making Yomi hiss back...

"You are so not good with animals Yomi," Koe said as she looked at the cat, "You need be more acceptant, not all animals start off as strays.."

Yomi shook her head, "Too nice..."

Koe pouted at her but then smiled...

"Do you know what you going to do for college?" Koe asked as her swinging began to pick up the pace, "I don't know what to do, I might become a teacher." Koe said looking over to her friend.

"....Maybe a lawyer...." Yomi thought, "Or a doctor, you know one of those fields..."

Koe sighed, "You haven't really thought about it have you...?"

"Nope..."


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2012)

*???*
_Higher Priorities - Leader of the Shadows_
Tournament Arc Begins​
In the center of the still being rebuilt Nara territory was a woman of long incredibly black hair. Her red lip stick giving off a dark feeling slid to the side to form a small smirk. Her pure white pale skin stood out compared to her dark clothing. It was usual the hair someone would get if they hadn't gotten much sun light. That was irrelevant to this matter, this lady in black was born this way, born within the shadows.

Like some sort of god of the sky, the clouds had taken the shape of the face of a man. Preventing her long hair from blowing wildly in the wind, she looked up delightfully at the head of those that possessed the greatest eyes in this world. The great lady of the Nara clan seemed to be completely be focused on the sight above of her. Her expression held a menacing glare that would make any man shiver in his boots. If one were to confuse her with the legend of a woman that had snake instead of hair, they would believe she had the ability to turn those that looked at her face into stone.

The man in the sky was processing information that all had heard. It should be known, no one was being more emotionally affected within the Nara Clan than her. To hell and back with this Tournament he spoke of, this woman placed her objectives solely on the man. Once the message had been given, the shadow woman placed her soft her hand on her white face to calm herself. Behind her stood a tall blonde pale man in a clean black suit.

Mark Nara.

He was this woman's trusty right-hand man, whom she could always depend on. Which were for most things since she didn't feel like doing that all. He stood back with a worry some look on him. As the two were at set at the front of the wrecked land that most would blame on that man on the sky. She, who cared the most for her clan, how did she feel?.....For that man.....

With a regretful look, Mark knew,...

Because he was the one that knew her the most






"*RAKIYO~~*"

It wasn't an aura of murder that surrounded the woman. It was the aura of lust that was so great that it might as well be considered murder if she got what she wanted. That's how dangerous this woman was...

Her white face blushed red as she continued to stare aimless in the sky that no longer had the face of Rakiyo Uchiha on it. She had the look of a love-struck highschool girl and hungry zombie on her. Mark of course, can't help but feel a sensation of disappointment and embarrassment as his closed his eyes from the sight. Though of course, he shouldn't bed too surprised, he knows her the most.

"That pride, that power, that valor, that leadership, that authority, those beautiful eyes and THAT HANDSOME FACE!!!!!!!  RAKIYO UCHIHA IS DEFINITELY THE BEST MAN ALIVE!!!!!"

The woman in black echoed her voice into the world for all to hear. Her emotions are truly being expressed. Feeling too ashamed for himself and for his leader, Mark quickly shoes away the people that come suspecting it to be the head of their clan, claiming that it's just some crazy woman and not their supposedly great leader.

"Mark, did you see it! You saw that handsome face of an angel descending from the sky to take me away to my beautiful palace in heaven didn't you!? "

"Yes, yes My Lady, but I'm sure if he were an angel he'd come for a different reason other than that. Now, can we please discuss how we are going to decline the Uchiha's offer? "

"Tournament?..........................Right, that, well here's the thing Mark. We aren't going to decline, we're accepting,"

"Accept, you say? Strange coming from you to accept such a thing. Well I'm sure your daughter Ryougi will take the contest with ease."

"Oh no, I won't send that girl out. We're going to have Akise represent us,"

"Akise!? But why my lady? Akise is surely a very talented young boy with great intellect, but Ryougi's skill is so great that it makes him look like nothing. She's taken the Shadow Imitation Shuriken Jutsu to a completely different level than anyone else of the Nara Clan ever has."

"Yes, you are definitely right on all those accounts, Mark. However, I doubt that girl will have the patience to do this sort of thing. Knowing her she would either be completely uninterested or do something drastic. Besides, Akise needs some more teaching so this would be a perfect opportunity for him to learn something... "

"Amazing, this is so unlike you to take other people into consideration.....that is unless-"

"That's right! Not only will Akise get to see someone like Rakiyo so he can model after to be the perfect man for me, but I'll get to meet Rakiyo again!! And then, if Akise wins, I'll demand Rakiyo to marry me!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!"

"W-who knows what kind of result will happen from that!?'"

Completely dumbfounded by her, Mark gives into the unreasonable leader. The Lady in black begins to form a lustful dark expression on her face that would scare anyone. She still stares into the sky, thinking of the shadows she'll have envelop Rakiyo Uchiha.

She is the Head of the Nara Clan. 

The Mother of the Shadows, Shizuru Nara

_'Don't disappoint me, Akise,...'_
​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 31, 2012)

*Hisoka/Maiko​*
?How...like an Uchiha to be a complete and utter snob.  The young medic could only shake her head in totally disbelief. The ?higher than thou? aristocratic attitude of the Uchiha was simply nauseating , as if it was to be some kind of honor to them for being able to set foot up on their land. Still how impressive it was for him to shape his image in the clouds in order to talk to the entirety of the warring clans all at once to announce his opening up his land to the entire shinobi world to hold some sort of tournament?  Something like that just seemed a little to outta place and sudden.

?What?a?braggart.? Hisoka exclaimed as she turned down to look at Maiko, who seemed to be pondering his words.

?Maiko??

Listening to her call my name I looked up to greet the quizzical stare of Hisoka. After returning from our mission and observing the spectacle of the Uchiha appearing in the sky, I found myself thinking of his offer or rather command.  He spoke of one?s inability to show up to the tournament will take as an insult. At first my mind wondered about the Hyuga clan somewhat worried about my mother in all this, but then I remembered that they have plenty to represent them in this battle yet deep down I knew that they weren?t the root of this worry. Looking back up at Hisoka who still continued to look at me as if waiting for an answer to her question...that?s when it hit me.

I was completely worried about her.

?Maiko-san your clan doesn?t condone violence. What if you don?t enter? Will your people be?alright?? I asked.

Hisoka scrunched up her face at the prospect of something like that even happening though it would seem that I had got her to think about it. The Fujibayashi clan was one who sought not to spill the blood of others; their mission was to keep it from flowing. ?Surely he must understand your clans? stance on such a matter?no?? I continued in a concern tone which was completely unlike me. Just what was it about her?that made me feel this way?

Finally turning to face me again she gave me the ?Ok? symbol with her hands before leaning down to look at me eye to eye. She was the only person, beside my mother, to always look at me in the eyes when she talked. I found that particular trait about her to be so very endearing. ?You don?t have to worry about a thing Maiko. I think the clan wouldn?t mind if I joined in as a rep for this thing. I may be able to even help save some people while I?m there.? That was the answer she had given me. Joining the tournament under the pretense of her clans oath, that why it wouldn?t seem as if she was going there just to be some part of some battle spectacle.

?Alright we?ll enter together. It could actually be sort of beneficial in the long run.?

??Alright?? 

A week had passed since that conversation and here I was standing on the outskirts of the Fujibayashi clan camp. As I stood out here not too far behind me were Hisoka and a nearly endless group of medics who were seeing her off. I could tell from the looks on their faces that the idea of her going off to fight was not something that wanted at all. I remember Hisoka mentioning that the clan was also trained in the art of battle in order to defend themselves, but only in the most extreme situations were they to use that knowledge.

How interesting it would be to see Hisoka fight.

?Everyone you didn?t have to come out here. I?ll be just fine trust me.? Trying to ease some of their worry Hisoka tried to speak as carefree as she could. It didn?t seem to work so much as the looks on their faces didn?t change at all. ?Just promise to come back in one piece Hisoka. You getting hurt would only put a further strain on our leader and Hyubbato.? Ayumi held Hisoka hand together in hers as she spoke face to face with her. ?I promise nothing will happen to me. I?ll make sure to be as careful as humanly possible through the whole thing.? Taking her hand from Ayumi she patted her on the shoulder as she began to set off, but not before:

?Hisoka?? Turning around her name was called; the voice belonged to none other than Hyuubato as he stood at the back of the crowd. Both didn?t utter a word simply staring at one another for what seemed like hours yet only a few minutes. Everyone around them began to whisper wondering who was going to speak and what was going to be said. They would be disappointed as Hisoka simply grinned as Hyuubato pushed his glasses up on his face with a smile and preceded back to his duties. Between the two was a long bond of friendship, words didn?t need to be spoken between the two in order for the other to know why they were feeling.

?Let?s go Maiko, on to that Uchiha?place.? She patted the back of her small companion as they both began to set out.

_?Be safe?Hisoka.?_​


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2012)

Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc
*Hot Brisky Summer*

The two girls on the swing watched the sky, they didn't need to say anything to each other, even though they both hated the silence, both of them just enjoyed the other company and attention. Koe and Yomi have been together for about two years and where ever Koe was Yomi was somewhere close. To the point in classes if Yomi wasn't in class Koe was instantly asked where the girl went.

That was the type of connection they had and Koe couldn't help but blush a little bit at the moments that they shared...

Slowly she looked at the girl that was going higher and higher on the swings, far surpassing her in almost every way...

It was almost kind of depressing the way Koe thought but in a way it was truth, she and Yomi were on far two different levels, and that the way it has always been. In spite of that, Koe knew that she would do anything to make sure Yomi could continue to smile happily and Yomi would do it as well...

"Koe?" the voice snapped Koe clearly out of thought making the girl look up to Yomi as she slowly came to a stop, "Something wrong?"

Koe smiled, "No...."

"Lair...You are crying!" Yomi said as she stopped, "What's wrong?!"

Koe shook her head as she wiped her tears from her eyes, she was always slow to realize things and she wasn't physically capable of much, but despite that Yomi still cared for her. Even when she got jealous a bit, Yomi would always comfort her and make her realize that no one could replace her..

Koe couldn't fathom of how she had a great friend...Someone who actually knew her...

"Ko---" Yomi said as she reached out to the girl, but then was stopped by the hissing of the cat! Yomi growled back causing the cat to jump off Koe lap and run off..

"SIR CHARLES WILLIAM!?" Koe yelled as she jumped up and ran after the cat, leaving Yomi bewildered...

Who named a cat Sir Charles William?

She laughed a bit as she rushed after the girl, "Koe! Let the cat go!"

"I can't!" Koe said as she looked back to Yomi, "My mom is finally letting me have a pet after all these years years!!"

Koe continued picking up speed rushing after the cat, Yomi eyes widen as she realized that the cat was heading out to the street! 

*"Koe stop!!!"* Yomi yelled as she rushed to grab the girl but she couldn't reach her

*BEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP*​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 31, 2012)

Moro said:
			
		

> "Hey Nue, after you eat. Do you care to dance with me?"



*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue was in the middle of a mouthful when he was hit with the unexpected question. Comically frozen with a cheek full of food, he slowly looked over at the other people that were busy dancing in the streets.

Nue gulped hard as he considered the monumental challenge. "Er... sure, we can give it a try I guess". Of course he had no idea how to dance but for some reason it seemed inappropriate to admit that to Moro. He could have made up an excuse about the state of his body, but he really didn't needlessly want to bring that up again.

_Well, it can't be that hard I guess... right?_

Suddenly, Nue's remaining meal took on the air of eating before a big exam. Sure, fighting in life and death struggles and being burned alive were unpleasant things, but no one wants to look bad at dancing. That's just depressing. While Moro and her wolf continued to enjoy the festivities, Nue discreetly studied the other people dancing. He took note of the steps with intense concentration, trying all the while to get a sense of the movements. Keeping time with the sound of the music would not be a problem (he'd be damned if he were the first man from Kurokasa who couldn't keep rhythm), the only challenge was to not look like a fool. 

The main song that was playing began to wind down just as Nue was finishing up with his food. It seemed that 'fate' was in on this as well. "Let's go", Nue smiled as he took Moro by the hand. As they walked out amidst the other dancers, Nue offered a silent prayer that Uchiha dancing was less violent and crazy than their combat techniques.


***​

Some hours later, Nue was sitting on his boat with Moro's wolf. Something had disturbed Moro overnight but she refused to talk about it. Whatever it was seemed to cause a stir in the village they were staying in as well.

_I haven't heard anything from Shiba-sensei either..._

Not far away was Uchiha village. Nue found himself reminiscing about the first time he met Moro in the nearby woods and the strange things she was up to in that cave. It all seemed so long ago now.

"The timing is really bad..." Nue muttered to himself. His gaze shifted from the sky to the wolf on the deck nearby. He sauntered over to the animal and knelt close to it, though with the sheer size of the wolf he was actually talking up to it from his crouched position.

"You have to go to Moro-san for now. There is someone I need to go and talk to, but I will not be able to take you with me." Nue whispered to the animal, hoping it would understand. "When you find Moro-san, let her know that I will come to Uchiha village in a few days. You and her seem to understand each other. Until then, she must stay safe and be careful".

Nue gave the massive animal a nudge on the shoulder to send it on its way. He then cast off the lines and began sailing down river, heading back to Kurokasa village. He had to confer with the jounin. Whatever was going on, it was far more complicated than he knew how to handle.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 31, 2012)

*Maiko/Hisoka​*

Seconds turned into minutes, minutes turned into hours and I still had no idea where they placed my scythe. I also wasn?t alone in this place, that crazy medic was also there.  In our time bound together he mentioned that his mind has slowly began to deteriorate because of his age and that the music box was a memento of a past he had left behind.  _?I just couldn?t let to let anyone touch it. It?s mine and has so many memories, but those memories are what brought these people here.?_ I remembered him saying. Still there was nothing I could do as of yet to get us out of here. A lone eye of mine darted around the small tent until I fixed it on the two goons watching me. Both seemed to be nodding as they lay up against each other with their eyes barely open. 

Outside it had begun raining and was really pouring down. The rainfall sounded like rocks being dropped on top of the tent as he beat down on the roof. "The sound of the rain...maybe I could use that to my advantage." Slowly sifting my weight I turned over to my left side. The patch covering my left eye obscured the majority of my face outside of my nose and part of my mouth. I softly leaned back into the side of the tent giving off the illusion that I was asleep before I began to act.

"Who told you two to sleep on the job? Wake up!" Sado yelled from the outside.

The two guards shot up from their positions, wide awake, and began to stare intently at their prisoner. "We're still authenticating the music box, but the keeper has complained about the treasury being flooded. Take the girls scythe and keep watch over it while we sort this thing out. It's too valuable to let it be ruined." Sado's voice seemed to get higher and higher as he spoke. The bandits looked at each other in confusion. "Something wrong with your voice Sado, it sound?odd." One of them asked.

"It's raining out here! Hurry up already, Akira's waiting!" Sado screamed again forcing the two of them into action. As I listened to the retreating steps of the guards I began to work on my bindings. "That excuse was terrible as well as the voice impression. Thanks for the rain." I said softly as I slipped my hands out of the bindings. Once I was completely free I turned toward the medic and began undoing his binds.

?Thank you young girly?you?re so sweet, hahahah heh,? He began suddenly laughing again. Suddenly the curtain behind us had opened revealing none other than: ?Sorry Maiko, I had to trail you from the back. Is this the guy?? Hisoka asked and I nodded in response. ?I know where the music box is, please take care of him while I go and retrieve it.?

?Alright. Come with me ye old dude.? 

---

Luckily the bandits only took some minutes before they came back in. I greeted them with the sight of me sitting on top of the crate with my legs folded as I played with the lap that sat atop. "How did you get untied?" The tan skinned one yelled as he and his partner pulled out their scythes. Unfortunately I had no time to answer their questions as I gave a simple flick of my wrist. A look of shock appeared on their features as scythe and sheath flung from his hand and into mind. In a flash of pure black and crimson I cut the both of them down before they could move.

Their bodies hit the floor with a loud thud as the color red began to stain the green floor of the tent. Snatching the lamp off of the crate I tossed to the ground. The glass cracked as the oil spilled out and caught one fire at the snap of a finger. I vaulted out of the tent and began to look around. Everything seemed to be set up in rows. Tents were lined up side by side with small spaces in between them for movement.

Quickly I ducked behind one of the nearby tents and watched as smoke began to fill the air. It wasn't long before the smoke was spotted and people began to crowd around wondering what was happening. As they let their guard down I sprung out cutting each of them down with one stroke of my blade, except for one. I towered over the man and placed my foot up against his throat "Where's the treasury?" I questioned as I continued to apply pressure down onto his throat. Through gurgles the man managed to point out to a nearby tent.

It was more uniquely built than the others. Having very large black support beams and was almost triple in length compared to the others. Once pointed out I began to further question the dying man. I was able to find out where Akira's tent was, where she was is where the music box was. "Just where is this music box?." I whispered  as I immediately began to head for her tent. The water splashing with each step that I took, my body drenched from head to toe, as the unfaltering rain continued to pound down on me.

Elsewhere...
"You were right Akira; this is the real music box." Sado spoke.

"Akira! We have an emergency!" One of the bandits yelled in a panic as he ran inside her tent. The man didn't see it, but Akira held a look of untold anger in her eyes as he spoke. "That girl we caught as escape and killed a number of our men. We think she's on her way here to attack you." He said in ragged breath. Sado looked to Akira who simply laughed before, without provocation, cutting the man in half, right down the middle with her sword.

She stood above his split body with evident anger in her eyes. "I've told them to never enter my abode without knocking." She said with a look of disgust as she turned to Sado. "Take care of the girl, I'll follow shortly." Sado simply nodded as he exited the tent. Akira sat back down at her desk as she continued to look over the music box.​


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2012)

Yomi 
*Hot Brisky Summer*

Blood...

Blood was everywhere, Yomi couldn't hear anything, not the sounds of the people getting out the car checking for damage, and the sounds of the people gasping at the sight of the mangled body in front of them. Yomi couldn't hear a sound except for her own heart beat, she slowly neared the body, pushing the people out the way...

It couldn't be real...It couldn't be real...

She was just laughing a minute ago, how can something like this happen so fast?! There was a high pitch sound in Yomi's ear as she realized that her friend was hit by a truck. Her body limp and lifeless as her eyes are always frozen with shock. Yomi eyes began to wield up as she grabbed the girl tightly in her arms...

"Koe..." Yomi whimpered the girls name weakly as she looked at the body, the tire tracks were so deeply embedded into her shirt and her spine...Yomi could tell where it was served...

_Tick...._

"Please wake up..." Yomi whimpered, "You are going to get cold out here..." Yomi nuzzled in the neck of the girl who neck was snapped..

_Tock...
_
There was no answer and Yomi knew that the girl was never going to come back....She was going to be all alone again...

"Pity..." a voice said making Yomi shoot her head up and loot at the girl in the all black uniform with just a dash of golden ribbon, she had short gray bob hair and her eyes seemed uncaring...

"I want to see if you can find the meaning to your life..." she smirked and then the ticking got louder and louder in Yomi ear..

_TickTockTickTockTickTockTickTockTickTockTickTock_​----

Yomi jolted up and she almost screamed but as she looked around she realized that she was back in her own room again...

Yomi searched around and then grabbed her phone, two missed text messages like before...

"....A...Dream..."Yomi grabbed her head, "It was all just a bad dream."


----------



## Cjones (Jan 31, 2012)

*Maiko/Hisoka*​
The rainfall from earlier had let up and was now nothing more than a light drizzle. The mist that this country was known for as began to sneak up on the camp. I had summarized that as a strategic standpoint the bandits used this area, hugged between to peaks that sat deep into a valley from the looks of things, to house themselves and as their base because of the lack of the mist that flowed through. Though they have just settled and been lucky all this time for now the mist was like a blanket over the area.

This worked to my advantage and disadvantage. While they could not see me the same could be said vice versa, but what made things interesting is the fact that these weren't normal bandits. My very first encounter one of these bandits used a nin/genjutsu combo on me.

Needless to say they? were in far more danger than I.

I sprinted from tent to tent, hiding and ducking down to one knee as a moved from one to the other. My foot steps were as light as I could make them splashing against the water every so silently as I moved. Placing my back up against one of the green tents I listened as not one, two, or even three, but four sets of footsteps ran by me. "Sade will be helping with the search. We need to capture her before Akira leaves her tent!" The guards yelled in a frantic tone as they ran by. "So Sado and she will be coming after me? Little faith in their soldiers I see." I waited for the coast to clear and took off further ahead.

In honesty it's not like it mattered, I would be coming to them anyway. They had the music box and I need to get it back. The mist began to thicken some lowering visibility; the most that could be seen were the points of the tents. Things were getting more dangerous the less I could see. With only one eye I was already running on sense alone. As I rounded my way around one I found myself stopping suddenly, there was a warm, wet feeling that was accompanied by a stinging pain in my arm. 

The pain felt so good.

Reaching for the handle of my blade I was soon assaulted again, a kick to the back tossed me to the ground as I began to roll before jumping back to my feet. I readied my blade to strike, the mist may have lowered by visibility, but the mist wasn't deep enough for them to fully immerse themselves in it. "Seems we've got a lost little girl running around without adult super vision." The voice was followed by a deep chuckle as a visible silhouette began to appear. The owner of the voice soon appeared, but there was really no need for I already knew who it was.

"I?m going to enjoy. Cutting you Sado. Watching you bleed will be such a gratification." I spoke unnerved which earned a growl from the man. ?You seem so confident that you can defeat me; despite I've caught you off guard twice now. What were your words? "You only got me because I stumbled." Sado simply chuckled as he recalled the girls? words. He was more powerful than her and he knew that.

Or so he thought.

"I just want to make you bleed!" A look of disgust appeared on Sado's face as he treated back. He was going strike inside this mist again as he did before unfortunately his redundancy was his down fall as I would never fall for the same trick repeatedly. My feet were planted firmly on the ground as I stood in one place. Soon the silent killer struck from behind seemingly aiming to slit my throat. A mist of crimson spread up into the air and flowed with the ever white mist making a red cloud of fog.

The disappearing sound of footsteps was all that need to be heard to tale the story of a winner. The blood of one began to dilute the small puddles below as the contorted face of a man was shown with a look of utter disbelief. Sado lay on the ground as I continued my way toward the head leader?s tent. It took all of two minutes before I finally arrived. There were guards everywhere, they simple surrounded the tent in a swarm, far too many for me the count. Soon the cloth door of the tent I stood in front of opened and the leader herself emerged. Her face held an untold amount of anger as she looked at me, her silver sword brandished.

"I?ll handle you myself.?

---

Later I met back up with Hisoka and the crazy medic with is music box in hand. Once again I appeared before Hisoka caked in blood. 

_All that blood?what exactly could she be doing_? Hisoka began thinking. This was an occurrence she was seeing far too often lately.

Once they had made it back to the village Hisoka managed to convince the old man to let others come to use house and observe his music box, they didn?t necessarily have to touch it. Our client Ruby was pleased with the results and gave us her deepest thanks.

With all said in done our mission was complete?and the Osmunda White Lily had slain more victims.	
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 31, 2012)

*Takashi/ Rokuto/ Harkat*

Tournament Arc ​
" The bastard really did it " he sighed after saying that. It had to be like that, in the end although it was unexpected, it was not surprising what Rakiyo did. At some point probably Rokuto and Azuma already expected this kind of event coming from the Uchiha. The blue haired man smiled a little as even he got some excitement to know about the young promises that the rest of the clans could have. However at this point the only thing he was worried about was Takashi?s condition, he needed to prepare the boy for the tournament and at this point it would be quite a difficult task. 

" Oh well, if he knows he will be able to fight strong people he should accept "he spoke to the air and turned back to look at the remaining members of the Aosuki clan." Let?s prepare everything, we are going there and support Takashi " after those words seven people walked away trying to make the preparations for the show that would take place in on week from there.
----------------------------------------
*One week later*

They were already in Uchiha territory, the eight members of the, by now known by all, almost extinct clan were parading without shame or even a thought about the comments filled with pity that the members of the other clans could be whispering among themselves. The fools didn?t know that each nonsense coming out from their mouth can be heard clearly by most of the members, excluding the little girl who was not trained yet.

Behind Rokuto Aosuki, the head of the clan, a young man was following him. The boy by his looks, was a teenager of no more than fifteen years old, his skin was white as the snow and his spiky hair was colored with a grayish blue tone. His clothes were a set made up by a navy blue T-shirt which had a white cross in the middle that would reach all the way to his shoulders, unlike the usual one, the sleeves and turtle neck were gone giving the kid a more comfortable feeling. His shorts of the same color, reaching some centimeters below his knees; and finally some bandages on both arms going from his wrists to five centimeters before his elbows.

As he walked people could notice two outstanding things on the boy. First, the blindfold he had on; second, the big smile his face was displaying letting everyone who could look at him see his sharpened and menacing teeth. " Rokuto-san, aren?t we there yet? "a question coming from the lad made the blue-haired man to glance at him and answer" We will arrive in short, don?t be impatient. " 

" I can?t be patient. Ya were the one who told me ta take it seriously...Didn?t ya want a massacre? Kishishi. " at the words of his protege Rokuto couldn?t do but sigh. Dealing with the child was more difficult lately, it wasn?t something that bothered him though since finally his godson was showing his true colors.

Before saying anything else, a familiar voice called for Takashi, his smile became bigger as he was kind of pleased that _he_ came all the way to see him fight."Hey Takashi, what?s up man? you scared? you excited? you want to kill everyone? I?m eager to see the faces of all these ignorant fools after they watch _That_ "a bunch of questions arrived together with this being. The Aosuki boy couldn?t do but let out a chuckle at the behavior of the only one that right now could understand him. 

" Don?t be so much of a pain this early, ya know I need ta concentrate fer this shit "he whispered although obviously the other Aosuki could hear him without problem; at some point the little girl accompanying them wondered if Takashi was completely out of his mind when the boy said something while turning his head to one of his sides as if he were talking with someone. Obviously no one knowing that he was the only one who could see, smell and hear Harkat.

" Anyway, I can say this?ll be fun. Members of all tha clans, all of ?em reunited here. They smell so dangerous...so delicious "Takashi passed his tongue over his lips as the group was already arriving to the place.


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2012)

Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc
*Hot Brisky Summer*

Bad Dream

It just all had to be a bad dream, Koe was still alive and she responded to Yomi's text, so it was nothing more of a bad dream. A silly bad dream brought about this killer headache she was going through. Yomi touched her head as she turned her body out of bed. The thought of what Koe looked like after the accident, was like a hammer going against her skull. It was so bad that Yomi almost couldn't stand...

"Coming mom!" Yomi felt herself say, there was a moment of silence before she could hear her mother silent whisper to her father. 

"You must be pyshic today, I was just about to call you." Suzu laughed from down the banster.

Yomi moved slow as she continued to check the time and put on her clothes. She looked at herself in the mirror in her bath room, she looked fine, no blood, no red eyes, and with that Yomi smiled as she went down stairs. Suzu looked like she was about to call her name before Yomi grabbed the woman waist and kiss her cheek.

"Ah, look at you..." Suzu said, "How did you sleep?" she asked kissing Yomi's head...

"...Had a nightmare..."Yomi said before looking up at her mother, "And then woke up with a headache.."

Suzu sighed and then shook her head, "If you don't take better care of yourself Yomi, you will wind up sick, and then you won't be able to go out anymore. Please take care of yourself Yomi..."

Yomi eyes widen before letting go of her mother and nodding, it was just a dream, it didn't happen, it couldn't happen...

"Yomi, you are going to be late." Yorinbu said, "My child should on time..."

Yomi turned to her father and smiled, "Yeah thanks, I am heading out now."

Yomi said goodbye to her father and mother before leaving the house. As soon as she shut the door, she coculd feel herself shake, the air was hot and humid but Yomi felt horrible cold. Like it was in the dead of winter.

"Koe..." 

Yomi rushed off to the park as fast as her legs could carry her...

This was a dream, just a bad nightmare!!


----------



## Laix (Jan 31, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC**

*When the man appeared via the strange cloud across the globe, Shell was sat outside a small cafe in the middle of a group of quaint cottages deep in a forest. She was sat with Lessar and Skye, her two most common companions before the fourth member of the BRANDED, Hikari Gomon. His deep echoing voice caught the attention of even animals racing through the trees, bringing everything to a standstill. While Shell and Lessar found the sudden appearance of this man perculiar, Skye had a much angrier look on his face.

"_Him..._ I didn't think he'd do this..." He muttered under his breath, his eyes much sharper and staring straight at the image of this man in the wispy clouds. 

"Do you know him?" Lessar asked with her eyes locked on the man, not even turning to face Skye while talking to him. The boy nodded his head, his face becoming angrier as the stranger spoke. He talked of a challenge to the strongest of the clans or something along those lines, and that they'd all come to battle in a week from now. It sounded more like this guy was playing games with everyone being his pawns to pass the time with.

"Of course I know him. How could I ever forget such a bastard?"

"What did he ever do to you that was so bad?"

"Let's not go into that," Shell comments into the conversation, resting her head against the knuckles of her fist. Her legs were crossed and she had a small smirk on her face, giving off the impression that Shell found this amusing. "For now, we should focus on what he's saying rather than his history. He wants a battle with the strongest young of the clans. I know the Regnum won't officially accept, so I should go for them. What do you think?"

"Why not me!?" Lessar moaned in dissapointment at Shell's self-nomination. Her moaning wouldn't get far however as everyone knew that Shell was a better fighter.

"Because you have much more to be getting on with. While I'm gone, you two can try collecting some information on this guy... He interests me, to say the least," Shell answered with a suggestion that they don't sit on their arses while she was away. Skye's expression didn't change for a moment, almost oblivious to the two talking with eachother. Lessar on the other hand saw what Shell was getting at and couldn't help but match her smile.

"It's a done deal!"

- - - - - - - - - - 
 *A WEEK LATER*
 - - - - - - - - - - ​ 
"It's like I'm sending off my own children!"

Lessar coed at the sight off Shell packing her gear to set off. While many would be leaving from their grand Clan houses, Shell was leaving from a nice cosy house that she inherited from an elderly woman. 'Cheating the elderly' as Lessar called it, but she doesn't say much when Shell suggests they move to the streets.

"Don't start with that now Lessar. Just make sure you keep an eye out for Regnum while also doing your homework on that man," Shell reminded the two of their objective to a confident Lessar and disinterested Skye. 

"Cendrillion's already pissed. I can't wait~!" Lessar squeals like a young girl with delight at the thought of pissing off Regnums. A fight is something she finds hard to turn down afterall.

"Just don't forget to do your own research. Afterall, you may end up meeting him face to face," Skye suggested to Shell who laughed under her breath in response.

"Don't worry, I will. Play nice now~" With those parting words, Shell set off out the door and heading for the destination set.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

The silver wolf howled long and hard to say something to Nue as he sailed away from the dock. He ran off as Moro's other wolves howled back at hm. The silver wolf know where to go as he ran off into the woods, he had a feeling that Moro would be at the old sensai's house. He noticed that no one was at the post like always and wonder what the hell was going on. He kept running as he came apond the abanded house, as it was in pretty good shape as it was on the outskirts of the village of the Uchiha. This brought back memories for him from the past. The silver wolf smelled blood it was coming from the cemtery. He went inside of the house of Moro's dead sensai. He growled at Moro to tell her something, as the doctor would translate what the silver wolf just said.

"Your friend said, Nue went up north back to his village. Nue wants you to be safe and be careful. Your also said you two are in love, by the way you two danced at some festival."

Moro blushed as she open her eyes that are blue for the moment. Moro pulled out the leaves of paper that was stuck in the sheath of the sword of hell. She handed it to her sensai. Her sensai smiled as he already know he had to translated all the noted into braile. 

"I get on it, right now and search through the house for copies of books of information on the Uchiha clan. I doubt it would be in braile."

"Thanks, I read everything later after you traslated everything into braile. For now I am going to train antill I hear anything else. Would a summioning contrct be good for me or not? I am just asking because I was thinking of getting one soon or later and wonder which animal would be suited for me."

"You already know theanswer, because you have the same pack with your friends."

Moro know what he said to get a summioning as a wolf, as her wolves looked at her as they thmp their tails in a beat for her. She got up and left Romulus to do his work as she went out side to train for a little bit. Her wolves could tell about the rage that was under control for now. To the silver wolf it was best for Nue to stay away from Moro till she truly get a understandment of the Sharigan and which stage her Sharigan was in as her friends of the wolves also scense her pain that went along with rae and another emotion of sadness that got confused with the other emotions that twist Moro's heart and mind.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 31, 2012)

*Tournament Arc*
_A Classy Gent_​
Up in the sky, a man giving the world a challenge, a command. A man whom had risen to the top of the world and now would refuse to let that go unnoticed. A man who would tell the clans of the world to send off their future generations to die for his games. To allow him to kill off those who posed a threat? Whatever his motives this man was playing god, a god among the clans.

The Gentlemen was but a mere wanderer, and this was not a message sent to wanderers.

However... What rules apply to that of a man without a country?

_One week later..._

He had arrived. Set in the large area of the world known as the Uchiha Clan, and like it's landscape this tournament was by no means small scale. Everywhere he went there was a mob of people waiting for it to begin and to watch children beat each other to pulps, most rude. However could he blame them? This was a once in a life time event, maybe a once in an eternity event. A man projecting himself into the clouds? How often did that happen?

"Yes I am participating"  He had been stopped by that of a group of young Uchiha boys, no older then 11. Each one looking over him with examining eyes, measuring his worth. One, almost in a trance by his gloves came up to him and began to touch them, before backing up in what appeared to almost be fear of what may happen. With a slight chuckle The Gentlemen looked over the boys. One, who appeared to be the "Leader" of the bunch replied finally. 

"Sir... What clan are you from?" With a slight smirk The Gentlemen scratched his chin and looked into the sky. "A clan? I'm breaking that of the social stigma boy. I am a clan-less man." He brought his head down to face the boys again and raised his right elbow at them, awaiting their response. After around two minutes of almost complete silence from the group a smaller boy spoke up.

"Wh-why?"

He chuckled again.

"Because I am here to prove something. I am here to prove that a man without a clan can make a difference in this world. I am hear to make my name known. I am here..." He stopped and looked at the boys, each one with a look on their face of complete shock and excitement. 

"I am here to change the Shinobi world as we know it."


----------



## Minato Mishima (Jan 31, 2012)

> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Code 1*: _Brave New World_
> *Chapter*: _1_
> _*Start*_​



_An eternal abyss.

I'm...  I'm falling.  I'm falling down a never-ending hole I can't crawl out of.

I can't see.  There's only blackness around me.

Wait.

Shapes.

I can see shapes.

What are they?

They... they look like bloodstains.

Oh yeah...  My parents.  These are the stains left behind when my parents were killed.

All I have to remember them by._

Kyousuke's eyes slowly opened as he took in the world around him.  This dream wasn't new.  He had had this nightmare since his parents were taken from him.  It used to scare him.  Sure, he _used_ to be terrified.  Now...  Now he found a strange comfort in the dreamscape.  He knew it wasn't real.  He knew it couldn't harm him.  He was invincible here, a God.  He could control this dream, he'd done it before.  Make it do whatever he wanted, bend and contort it to his will.  Before he made his parents reappear before him.  He didn't do that anymore.  He had forgotten their faces.

He sat up in his bed and looked down at his palms.  They used to sweat with fear at this dream.  Now they simple stared right back at him.  He let a shaky sigh escape his lips as his crimson gazed pierced through the early-morning darkness.  He quickly got up and dressed.  You didn't get to be strong by sitting around.  You got to be strong by getting up and training, sparring, exercising.  He reached for the Sword...  The only memento his father had left him.  He black scabbard was almost impossible to see in this darkness, so he looked instead for the bright jewel hanging from the pommel.

He unsheathed the sword, the white blade gleaming proudly , cutting through the darkness like it had cut through the bandits who took his parents.  He had peaked to early.  Taken revenge and now he had no purpose.  No reason... for anything.  However he wouldn't take his own life.  It woul dbring dishonor to his parents.  It would give those bandits the final victory.  It would prove what his ex-clan members had said about him.

Weak.

He wasn't weak.  He would never be weak.  Weak was something that he stood above, towered over.  He knew he wasn't a powerful shinobi.  But his mind was strong.  His heart was strong.  His soul was strong.  His body would become strong in due time  But as for now, his reflecting on the past would be drawing to a close, as he stepped out of his home and into the dark forest.  He sheathed the katana and secured it to the leather strap running from his right shoulder to left hip, sliding it into the holster on his back.  He began the first part of his morning regime, four laps around the entirety of the forest.  Thinking time.  With each step his was stomping on the faces of the clan that shunned him, the bandits that shattered his life, and the weakness that once had filled his heart.  His childlike naivety.  Stomped on every tear he had shed when he was young.  He had no more.

As he finished his run, he came to a halt and began his basic workout.  Push-ups, sit-ups, handstands, agility training.  Chasing rabbits, sneaking past sleeping bears, working on everything he would need to better himself on his shinobi path.  His lean body slipped through the darkness like a wraith.  He was sleek.  Fast.  Stealthy.  A hunter.  A hunter who had long devoured his prey.  What was left for him to hunt for?  Love?  He was too young to understand it.  Companionship?  In times of war like these?  Glory?  He drew no pleasure for defeating enemies.  The only ones he had been happy to kill had been the bandits.  He had no idea where to go, what to do...  It frustrated him greatly.

By the time he had finished his full morning regime, the sun was up and shining vibrantly, blanketing the forest in its golden light.  Kyousuke was sitting on a rock which sat alongside a river, his shirt removed and sweat running down his body.  He was meditating.  His sword was laying on top of his folded shirt right before him, and a gentle breeze caused his black hair to waft gently.  His eyes slowly opened, burning red.  He jumped from the rock and plummeted into the waters before him.  A few moments passed and all was still, when he suddenly burst from the surface with a fish in his hand.  He used his shirt as a means to carry the fish and grabbed his sword, returning home.

After filleting and cooking the fish, he added it to a pot over a low fire.  It was bubbling, a stew he was preparing for dinner tonight.  He washed his clothes at the riverside using mint and other herbs and plants his mother had taught him about before drying them on a heated rock in his home.  His mother had always kept a fire going under the rock, and he did as well, using it to dry clothes.  He put his cleaned and dried clothes on and strapped the sheathed katana to his back, before slipping on his sandals, and attaching his pouch of ninja tools to the back of his belt.  He pulled on his sparring gloves and his pendant and set out of the house, walking through the forest.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 31, 2012)

> _The Storm of the West_
> *Client:* The Citizens of Kagaku Port
> *Rank:* D
> *Description:* Please help us out! There has been a deadly storm ravaging our seaport village and has destroyed most of our stuff! Please help look for survivors and take care of them as well as help rebuild our community over the course of two days and we will be sure to repay you. We need all the help we can get...
> *Reward:* 10 + 1p / 5,000 Ryo



Ryko quietly approached Kagaku Port. It was a small little port towards the east of the village he was going to, and while the facility was relatively new, the damage taken from the storm was noticeable. He looked into the sky . . .

. . . strange, there was not a cloud in sight. Was there really a storm here? Ryko frowned. Hm. Eh, whatever, it wasn't his job to find out why the storm came; just rescue survivors. 

"Hey! You must be the help!" 

Ryko turned around. 

"Huh? Oh yeah, I am. Ryko Hatake, nice to meet you."

"Oh, from the Hatake clan? Nice. My name's Orio Kardo, if you're interested."

Ryko smiled under his mask. "Nice name. Anyway, how many people are there missing? I'd like to get to work right away if that's possible."

Orio frowned and chuckled. "Not one for conversation, eh? Very well, I'll show you where they are. The brunt of the damage was done around the light-house and some of the surrounding buildings. If there are any survivors, they'll be around that area."

Ryko nodded politely, and Shunshin'd towards the light-house, disappearing into the air and leaving behind a cloud of smoke, leaving his new friend coughing and seemingly dazed afterwards.

"Stupid ninjas . . . " he coughed and grumbled, walking off in the opposite direction.

_Continued later._


----------



## Laix (Jan 31, 2012)

*Shell LT*
​* FOR MYSELF

*Shell takes a seat on the rusty tree stump behind her, eager to listen to Nove's explanation of the SKIE war and why everything was just so fucked up in his and Harley's opinion. With her arms crossed and a sarcastic smile slapped on her face, she watched Nove as he begun to explain.

"It originally started 10 years ago with the Regnum. There was a man - no, boy apart of that family named Cairo Regnum XII, a member of the Knights and the twelth to be named Cairo. At the young age of 19, he seemed like a normal kid until he was sent on a certain mission to the wild White Jungles. While there, he found a poorly Exceed who he cured out of kindness. This Exceed made a terrible mistake however and ended up signing a Summoning Contract with Cairo for their own personal interests. The Exceed wanted to be accepted among his peers as not having a contract from a certain age onwards was often looked at to be a sign of weakness, while Cairo himself strived for power. Eventually, the Exceed invited Cairo to our great land in the sky known as Extalia. The Nakano Clan, who the Exceed are very loyal servants of weren't happy at the thought of an 'outsider' joining the Exceeds, but were eventually convinced by the elders of Extalia that it was for the best of the younger generation of both Exceeds and humans to mix with others. I myself was only four, but of course that was considered much past an adult as we age differently to you humans. At the time... I didn't think it was right. There was something about it that just wasn't right and-"

"Wait a second - how exactly does this cause the utter destruction? Sounds like you're just a pessimist," Shell rudely interuppted Nove who soon became annoyed with the mouth girl. 

"Shut your trap and listen already!" He barked as his wings appeared with a passive burst of chakra, brought on by his sudden emotions. They were longer and much whiter than Harley's. This was perhaps due to him being much older than her though. After supressing his wings, he continued on.

"Anyway, back to my 'story'. After a while of things going okay, Cairo made a complete u-turn. He killed his Exceed out of the blue, breaking the crucial rule on the contract and angering the Exceeds and Nakano to the extreme. The Nakano and Exceed imediately declared war against the Regnum, leading to The SKIE War. Now, the reason it was named SKIE was because it wasn't actually just Nakano and Exceeds battling Regnums. Instead, it was a special faction of Regnums formed by Cairo known as SKIE, which stood for 'Sky Killing In Exceeds'. They were called this because they caused 'killing in Exceeds' by brainwashing many Exceeds into killing their own brothers, sisters, friends and family. This meant the Regnum could easily cover it up to everyone else and the Exceeds would end up losing an emotional and physical battle."

"What did the Nakanos do about it?" Shell asked, listening closely to the story Nove was telling despite her sarcastic tone of interest earlier on.

"They defeated Cairo for us. The leader at the time of the clan, Kora, summoned the great Hecatonchier to slay Cairo and the rest of SKIE--- along with the brainwashed Exceeds. They could've been cured, but still they killed them... They said it was to 'cleanse the race of any trace of SKIE' but I know there was a deeper meaning to that. However, that is something I still do not know to this day..."

To Shell, it made much more sense as to why Nove may have a dislike for the Nakano. It certainly explained a lot of holes but she still couldn't help but feel a lot was missing. However, now wasn't the time to press for it and instead Shell just wanted to seal the deal.

"Interesting enough as it is, I must say I am only here for one thing - and that is having you return to Ms. Nakano. The original mission doesn't state this, but I think it's necessary that you at least visit her before the inevitable happens! I don't want to fight you, but I will drag you kicking and screaming if I have to." Shell's words were powerful and showed a side to her that she rarely even let rattle the cage. It was a side that cared for what was right, but often got clouded by Shell's sense of what's right compared to what actually is right. It was only fortunate that this time they met.

"No, there will be no need for that. Instead, I have a different proposition for you. It will meet mine and Ms. Nakano's interests and definitely yours too," Nove began with his eyes closed as he thought about his decision. Shell listened with a spoonful of attitude to her stance.

"Go on."

"How about we make a summoning contract? You and me... I think it'll work out good."

"Are you mad!?" Harley snapped mid-way through their conversation, expressing her concern for his choice. Nove shook his head in dissapointment at her reaction however.

"Grow up Harley. This is for the best."

"_W-Why me?_"

"Because I think, even though you try not to show it, you care. You may be a Regnum but we do share similar interests. We know you want the Regnum destroyed as do I. We could work perfectly together. I have the dirtiest of secrets on them that not even you, the precious Princess of the Regnums have even heard of."

Shell didn't even have to think about it after his last reason. Instead an optimistic smile formed and her hand was outstretched to Nove.

"You know what? Deal fucking done."

- SUMMONING MISSION END -​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 31, 2012)

*Aoi and the elders*

"We must answer the call." "No, we can not. We must remember the way." "Of course, we must remember what the sage has taught us." "But we can not just sit idle and be destroyed." "What would the Uchia want with our land? It is useless and can barely sustain ourselves let alone others." "Yes, but we would be deemed weak, and whatever is weak in the red eyes of the Uchia is stamped out. So we must send one of our own." "Fine, we will send the wild one as a ambassador for these type of situations." "Then is it settled?" All the elders answered in succession, *"Aye."* Silence carried the room until one of them spoke, "if she should be our tool, we can not send her in alone... I suggest we give her the task of obtaining the scroll of our people." "What? Why would she receive such an honor?" "I agree. If she is to fight for us, then she should carry our flag." _"Then I will send her the mission."_ One of their pages bowed and left to send her the mission by bird. 

Aoi had watched the giant head speak and was wondering if she would be called to protect the village when a bird landed in front of her with a scroll tied to its leg. "A mission?" She walked over and took the tiny scroll from the bird and opened it up. "They have made their decision to send me, and gave me another mission." Aoi brought out her maps and began to pin point her next objective.


*Sadao - Mission*



> Mission: Farmer Trouble
> Client: Rad
> Rank: D
> Reward: 5,000 ryo (10+2p)
> Description:Just a little problem here and there, I just you to irrigate the water into our fields though the mountain to our village, since it soooooo troublesome to go by there myself...Its always nice to have someone to do it. And make sure you do it neatly or you are just wasting water!Thanks, and if you don't do it right get ready to have some money deducted from your pay!



Walking down a dirt path, he read over the mission details carefully. Wrapping the scroll back up, Sadao let out a light sigh as the wind breezed through the forest he trudged through. Dried leaves rustled in a pile off in the ditch to his side. Suddenly a rabbit sprang from a nearby bush and sprinted across the dirt path and disappeared once again into the forest. Sadao felt a shock of excitement shoot up his spine, when the rabbit made it's appearance. "Damn rabbit." He could feel the adrenaline slowly dissipate as a light tingling sensation, traveled up his back. 

Coming to a clearing, Sadao squinted slightly as the sun shined through the tree line. As his eyes adjusted, he looked out on a small village. These people moved slowly about but, seemed to have a spring in their step. Children could be seen rolling down the hills and playing tag in the lush green background. "Huh..I guess that's where I'm suppose to go." Stepping down onto a steep slope, he made his way down to the village.


----------



## Minato Mishima (Jan 31, 2012)

> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Code 2*: _Encounter_
> *Chapter*: _1_
> _*Start*_​



"Hm?"

Kyousuke hadn't noticed how far he had walked.  He had been lost in his own thoughts.  He looked up and his body instantly reacted.  He and a girl were walking toward each other, neither one of them noticing the other.  He stopped and quickly stepped to the side of her, ensuring not to bump into her.  As he did so, his crimson eyes locked on to her own eyes, which were a golden-green he couldn't really identify as one color.  He nodded.  "Forgive me, I wasn't watching where I was going."  He looked past her to see... nothing familiar.  They were on a road, and all around them was... well it wasn't exactly desert, as there was trees, brush, and other foliage, but it was rather warm, and the foliage was far and few in between.

His eyes went back to her own and his lips reluctantly parted for more speech.  He didn't know why he hated talking to others so much, he just did.  But he figured now he had to, he had gotten himself into a bind.  His voice rattled out, kind of dull from going unused for long periods of time.  "I'm sorry, but do you know where we are?  I've no idea."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 31, 2012)

*[2]*

Ryko got to work on the debris. He walked up to a nearby pile of them and began to work, lifting up brick after brick . . . after brick. His arms were starting to feel sore now, but that was fine; this could be considered stamina and strength training. That was the only way he could convince himself that lifting up bricks for a mission was worthwhile (he had all but given up hope of finding survivors after scouting around the area thoroughly before hand). But, a job was still a job, and he was a ninja; and he had to start somewhere, right? 

Sighing, he poked around more of the buildings, searching for anything of interest. Survivors? Anything? Nope, of course not. 

Ah, wait. Why was he searching on the ground? That was obviously going to be harder, and for a job of this size, he'd need to get on high ground to get a glimpse of the big picture. Like a true ninja would. And if Ryko was anything, he was a damn good ninja. He formed a seal in his hand in preparation for another Shunshin, released and rocketed up, landing on the walls of the light house perfectly and then proceeding to climb up the rest of the way.

_More details edited in later. _


----------



## Chronos (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery LT ArcA wounded heart​











*~~*~~*


Please understand that I love you even now.


*~~*~~*​


A week had past since the death of the 8th leader of the clan Mitsunari Ivery. Ryoji Ivery, unprepared as he was, was declared the leader of the Ivery's by default. Yet, he knew that even now, his power was not even close to the ranking of leader, he was forced to inherit this father's throne. The young man with hair of blue, eyes that sparkled with the gleam of a sapphire. Ryoji now sat in the throne of a king. 

However, this title held little meaning to him, no, this title held to much meaning for him. It held the great power of responsibility behind it. It held too much power behind it, too much responsibility for a measly child that still shed tears for the dead.    

"How would you deal with this situation, father?"

Not understanding, not wanting to understand, not wanting to hurt anyone due to his decision. He gave up his title the moment he was assigned to it, yet he couldn't the people, these young men and woman, these Kings and Queens of Frost. They all looked upon a greater power. When they witnessed Ryoji they saw a seeming resemblance to past leaders, to past heroes of frost.

Ryoji didn't.

All Ryoji saw was a young man that was incapable of saving someone's life. His very reflection brought chills down his spin, it brought a fear that coursed through the edges of his thoughts. His heart ached ever moment of the day, every second of the night, the more the thought about it, the more his thoughts took a large hold on his, pulling him back, destroying his inner confidence.

"But it seems like I don't even have a choice." 

Even though the words were direct towards acceptance of his fate, they held a even deeper meaning behind them. The sensation of fear, of a broken heart. Of a destroyed soul. All these sentiment, all these emotions that evoked through these past few days. All these, were but a hindrance that cause Ryoji to neglect.

His father's meant the world to him.

He hasn't cared for someone deeply enough to shed tears for them. 

Not since he lost his mother and Grandfather.

Mitsunari Ivery.

"Find Peace in ever lasting eternity." 
​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2012)

*Akise Nara
Tournament Arc*
_The Not-So-Sure Determination - Stealing the Sun and the Shadows_​
Plenty of things could be done right now, like helping his clan members with the reconstruction of their land. That wasn't going to happen anytime soon from the looks of it. Akise passed by many of places to get to where he is currently. That means, he is of right now no where near Nara Clan territory. The Head of the Nara Clan responded to the proposal of the Uchiha Clan's head's tournament and had willing;y accepted.

A few thoughts ran through his head, one was why was this tournament being held at such a crucial time. Many of the shinobi clans have been devastated by the descending meteors. Why a jutsu, if it could be called one, like that was used in the first place. Sure it caused the end of the war, but more travesties had occurred.  The Uchiha and the Aosuki Clan, what was the level of disaster that befell upon them of all clans? 

He's only grateful for the one thing he can be grateful of at this moment; that the Nara's didn't participate. Surely, Shizuru was eager to join forces with the Uchiha(mainly Rakiyo), but the members had too much objection against the action. Thankfully they weren't as irresponsible as his so-called foster mother. The fourteen year-old boy looked to the left, there he could see the passing green lands that was a bit different from the one he was use to. Oh right, there is to mention the fact that he is currently riding inside of a carriage driven by horses.

Akise, Shizuru and Mark

All three of them sat inside of the wooden carriage that was commanded by some random fellow Shizuru had bought the services of. They were sitting in the space that could fit about at most six people together. It was two sided with one side facing the other and a window on each side. Mark and Shizuru sat on one side while Akise on the other to himself. He continued to view the outside as he rested his chin on the back of his wrist.

He can't help but feel unease by this. Shinobi tend to travel by feet, water or tree, not a carriage. Well, he couldn't complain much, it was his lazy mother after all. In the right of Akise's hand rested a cup of tea, that was pre-made. This, as expected brought an even more western feel to this. It made Akise feel terribly uncomfortable, but he had to admit that it tasted quite exquisite. 

There was the matter of him being in the tournament, for some reason they had chosen him over the more highly skilled Ryougi. Well, it wasn't exactly 'for some reason', he could already tell it was because that girl may take things to seriously as she always does. Right, his sister Ryougi Nara who was the real and only child to Shizuru Nara. Akise would tend to say that he himself didn't fit in, but compared to her, he was as normal as they could come in this clan....They didn't get along very well...

Now he has no other choice but to participate in this event. He has to accept that this sort of event isn't exactly his cup of tea. Akise wasn't naturally the type of person to do straight up fights. He would usually decline against joining this but feels that he has to. Even when the misfortune that has been brought to his people has happened, he strangely feels no sorrow about what happened.

In order to at least do some help, he feels obliged to participate in this tournament and help his clan in any way he can. Which in this case would be by defending their honor as a clan.....The black-haired boy acknowledged what he had to do. His emerald-eyes watching the view of the Uchiha territory come into sight. There was facial reaction, but Shizuru Nara brought up a smile in response to what she knew the child was thinking.

If he has to do this, than he might as well make some fun out of it. Akise was going to make the most this and take on any competition that was brought in front of him. He was lost in his thoughts.....

'_....I'll take the sun away from my opponents and turn it into a light that'll only shine for us, do you all get it?_'​



"A- Akise! Your spilling your hot tea all over your lap!"

"Eh? AHHHHH!!!!!!!!"

"Oh my, Akise don't worry I'll take care of that~"

"Get away from me you pervert!!! AHHH!!! Why do westerners shape their cups like this!?!?!?!?!?!"


----------



## Bringer (Jan 31, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

It had been a week since the meteor shower. His head was killing him. He then assumed thats how you feel when you wake up from a Coma just from yesterday. He rubbed his head. He was trying to remember. Last he remembered he was trying to escape the meteor shower. Then bam.

Nothing. Though he had dreams. Of Tenshi......her mother.....and a man she called father. Fugetsu was confused he had never met Tenshi father. And he also seemed to remember hearing Azuma.......and a bunch of grownups.

Fugetsu shrugged. He got up. He stretched. Yesterday he had just woke up. But as soon as he did that he went back to sleep. Fugetsu stared. He had wondered something. He remember Azuma telling him about something.....something important!!!


The tournament. When Fugetsu awoken thats what Azuma told him!! Him and Seigrein were to compete in a tournament together!! As they would both be entering to represent the Senju clan!! Fugetsu quickly got up! He exited the wooden house he was in.....his house must have been rebuilt.

As Fugetsu exited the house one thing raced through his mind! His uncle!! Where is his uncle!!! Fugetsu began feeling cold. Was it possible!!! He had not heard about his uncle since the war.....possibly!!

Fugetsu thought about it!!! He could not believe it. The only person who cared for him...dead. Fugetsu was not sure of it but he could feel it! He just knew. Fugetsu kicked the house and it cracked a bit!! He then punched it and the wood began to break.

Tears fell through his eyes. He placed his head on the wooden cracked house. To make it worse he had nothing to remember his uncle by!! All the memories destroyed. Not even one picture!!! Fugetsu placed his head up. The tears stopped. Something spoke to him. The same voice that had been guiding him!!!


----------



## Chronos (Jan 31, 2012)

_Ryoji Ivery_
Ready for Battle: Tournament Arc Commences



Ryoji Ivery had spent the last 6 days preparing fully for this tournament, intense training above the mountains, fighting the large wild life, focusing on specific point and weaknesses of his body, meditating, the final day he was all, but ready for these new challenge that had arisen around the world. Of course, Ryoji being not only the new leader of Ivery's, but the strongest shinobi in his rank, he was the only one capable of delivering a worthwhile battle. His mien a beaming with hidden excitement, though his feature presented a serious glare. His slight amusement and excitement brew in him, raged like a wild snow tiger hunting it's prey. 

Ryoji held his gauntlet proudly, the name of his father created a slight emotion of happiness that broke his serious features and held a smile in their face. Ryoji, eyes that not on gleamed with every passing ray of sunshine, held an inept sensation, which was slight anger towards who ever did this sort of destruction, no, this wasn't natural, it was all done by a human... Yes... He would most probably find someone with enough power there to eradicate lives ever so gracefully as they did... a meteor shower... could be the Uchiha behind it.

He turned towards the villages who stood proudly with smiles on their faces. All looking towards Ryoji with visible emotions of happiness and overwhelming joy. Ryoji broke into a slight laughter. A week had past and it seemed that it his body was in better shape than ever before, he clenched his fist and broke into a smirk.

His eyes locked into the people as his mouth started to release the words.

"I understand that my father, leader to out clan. Mitsunari Ivery had passed his legacy on to me. I continue to say that I am not worthy of such title, I am not worthy of being called the Inheritor of the Frost just yet. But my clan, my love ones are in dire need of my leadership, of my guidance. I am glad that you were able to understand the situation we're all going through, I am proud to call you all King and Queen of the Frost. I will venture towards the Uchiha village and I will reclaim their prize and claim those 1,000,000,000 ryo!"

The people started to cheer in glorious uproar. Chanting the name of Ryoji. Yet Ryoji knew that he had placed false hope, as Ryoji turned his smirk had disappeared. He would face many powerful shinobi, all that could render him abilities useless. 

"But who ever said that would be enough to stop me?"  




​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 31, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu was shaking his head. He could not believe what he was hearing! He just couldn't!! It was his mother....father.....and uncle!!! Fugetsu backed away a bit. He heard it. The voice was ringing in his head. He did not know what happen but he heard many things.

To much to list them. He learned many thing through these voices. That the Uchiha and Senju are related. That going for revenge is wrong. Many many voices!!! Fugetsu began falling to the ground. Covering his head. His head was in pain.

What seemed like hours was really minutes. The voices stopped. It was as if it was a dream. But it was not. Fugetsu got up confused. It was unsettling. He looked around. And for some reason......it felt like a weight was lifted of his shoulder.


He did not know why. But he.....did not want to get revenge on the Uchiha......he knew now...not to hold on to the past. Not to plot revenge on the Uchiha. Did he like them? No. But did he want revenge? Partially. Only revenge on the specific member who killed his family.

But one thing.....one very strange he heard the voice say. Fugetsu did not get it. The voices said it. But he did not understand.

_"Good bye. We shall not guide you anymore...its time for us to move on...have a happy life Fugetsu....oh and you will meet 5 wonderful people. Well 3. But all 5 will be your new family."_

"What.........just.....happened?"


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jan 31, 2012)

Asuna Seie​
Today was like any other day. The birds were singing, the sky was clear and the wind blew beautifully against my skin. Laying down on a tree branch and looking a the sky. It was a peaceful day. Hours later I noticed something being written on the sky with the clouds. I slowly gazed upon and read the clouded letter. As I read my face turn to amazement. I am blazing with excitement as my heart beated  fast. Slowly I said silently.

"A tournament I see."

" Yeah a chance for me to prove myself to other shinobi what I"m made of!" 

"It's time to test my limits"

I stand up on the tree branch an concentrate my chakra in my body. I can the chakra slowly focusing in my body.When at its limit a rush as fast as I can, jumping from tree to tree without loosing speed. I head to the Uchiha Clan Village with a smile on my face and my eyes burn with passion.​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 31, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

Its been hours since...that weird moment happened  with Fugetsu. He had to get to the tournament. He was pretty close since he was on the Uchiha land as when he was younger he would always try to sneak up in there territory to beat up some Uchiha.....which always led to him getting jumped by Genin and sometime Chunin.


Exactly the same reason he got his teeth replaced with wolf teeth....though Fugetsu was surprised. They must have got a professional to fix his teeth. Because these wolf teeth actually feel like his natural teeth. Fugetsu frowned. He had not seen no one in the current area of the tournament!! Was he the first one there?



He stared at the gate.....he wonder how many people will enter...considering the fact that the intel he had gotten from the tournament that it was forced or else the Uchiha would wage war.

_"Its just like the Uchiha to do something like that"_

Fugetsu thought. He then wandered why he was not sweating. Or moving a lot. Or angry to be in the presence of the Uchiha clan leader.......if that was truly the voice of his family.....they did there job. Fugetsu no longer had hatred for the Uchiha just pity...but something made Fugetsu really sick!! He had just noticed this.........out of all these years he had just noticed!!!

"HEY IF THE SENJU AND UCHIHA COME FROM THE SAGE OF 6TH PATHS THEN DOES THAT MEAN THERE RELATED!!!!"

Fugetsu said shocked as after all these years he just noticed that. He then looked down. How dumb could he be. He then began laughing. 

"So every year the Senju and Uchiha fight.....must be some family reunion!" 

Fugetsu said with a smirk.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 31, 2012)

*Aoi: monkeys*

Aoi made her way to the terrorized town, she saw smashed homes and toppled over carts everywhere. _"Hide little girl! They are about to make it back!"_ Aoi looked over with a puzzled face. _"Run!"_ That was when the sound of rolling began to emanate from behind the buildings. She looked back at the person hiding, "I'm looking for Sega." _"What? This is Sega, Sega is a town... Wait. You came her to get rid of these guys for us?"_ "Yeah." In that instant she turned her head to see a metal sphere heading right for her. That was when Aoi reached for two summoning scrolls. "I'll take it out." _"Stop! That one is not alone."_ At that second fifteen more spheres emerged from behind the building. "Don't sweat it." Aoi began to spun in place letting the scroll unravel on the ground after she did so she began her set of hand signs. The spheres were closing in when scrolls began to spin and launch into the air faster and faster around her making a sphere of paper that suddenly sprung into the air with her inside. "Twin rising dragons." She placed her hands over the seals marked on the paper and began to summon weapons. "Take this!"


*Sadao - mission*

As he came closer to the village, people gave him wary and confused looks. Mothers came out and beckoned their children into the houses, while men carefully eyed his every move. A silver headed man came walking towards him. The closer he got, the tanner and older the man seemed. Even so, he still looked like he was in good shape for being an old man. 

Before he reached Sadao, he cleared his throat and placed his hands at his sides._* "I guess yourr the nin, dat Singe jew clan sent. I'm Son, the elder of this secluded village."*_ Sadao nodded as he slowly came to a stop and looked up at the older man. "I'm Sadao. I've been sent to..dig out a irrigation for you all."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 31, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
Tournament Arc​









​

It's been a week since the first mention of the infamous Tournament. Leaning back against a tree, the duckbutt haired boy, wearing a black leather vest with a white shirt underneath and short black leather pants to go along with the visage, thought of the day he had came back to the Kingdom with his father. Everyone in the Kingdom was in an uproar that day due to the unexpected return of their King. Even though they had went through a painful and life scarring experience with the Meteor strike, they still had respected him. This surprised the boy at how much faith his clan had towards his father. Though, he still did make a public apology to the whole Kingdom even though it seemed unnecessary.

Later on that day, after many praises and updates on Hirako's behalf, his father kept his word and spoke with Noctis about the information he found out connecting to the cause of the meteor strikes. "_Theres alot to say, but I don't want you to be lacking knowledge of this either, Noctis. Several mysterious individuals have shown up after that Meteor shower from where I had been when I returned back to the country. Apparently the war between the Aosuki and the Uchiha have triggered this unwanted occurence. I only had come not too long before several of the clan leaders have shown up in Rokuto Aosuki's hideout with this other particular individual. It wasn't a coincidence all the clan leaders were there, it's like someone was expecting us to show up. I could not deduce who it had been, he was someone I have not ever seen before or heard of. He claimed to have caused the strikes in order to show them his power along with other accquintances he has. He gave an ultimatum towards us clan leaders in order to obtain peace by forcing us to get along. Me, along with the others have declined, which lead him to warn us of the future and vanished._"

What father had told him that day echoed in his head, like it was trying to tell him he himself was involved and and he was at fault. But, Noctis chose to deny himself. He then realized, that today was the day of a battle he had to partake. He had his reasons, otherwise he would have ignored it completely. Remembering his reason, was lead by from what his father told right afterwards that day. Thinking back again, his father's words spoke to his thoughts, "_There was another meeting right afterwards... and the person this time was Rakiyo Uchiha... It was strange he showed up, which lead me to thinking. I assume you heard him since he spoke to the whole country, about the tournament. Someone like him would not announce a tournament without a reason and it must have connection with the recent events of the Meteor strike. The final prize is 1 million ryo, but what was more interesting was that he mentioned a secret prize only known by him. I have no doubt in my mind that that mysterious prize has some kind of meaning. Some kind of significance that can possibly help or worsen our situation. If you want to get any more information about what we can to do stop that individual who caused the meteor strikes, Enter the tournament. But it is up to you, since I have no right to force you after my faults of absence. I know you want the best for our clan, but that secret Rakiyo Uchiha has knowledge of might help us._"

And that was when he had made the decision to fight, for the possible benefits of his clan. Sitting around was not going to help him, so he had to make the decision to save his clan, no the other clans as well from an life endangering attack like the Meteor strike. He understood his father's words but he still had doubts of trusting him. Noctis slowly opened his eyes and heard the chirping of birds and the running of water from the garden behind his mansion.

The past week, he spent his time training and making his own possible strategies. His fights before revealed his limitations and he couldn't bare letting it stay like that. "_Hey Noct! You ready to leave?_" Gladiolus called out to him from the back entrance of his house. That's right, he had Gladiolus and Ignis to escort him, not only that his father was coming along to observe and cheer him on from the background. Even so, he didn't doubt Hirio and Respen would tag along being the King's official guards. 

As Noctis lifted himself from the tree, he walked towards Gladiolus as destiny had told him. The sun shined brightly down upon him, as the wind picked up with each step he took. Noctis's reason to fight was for the greater good of his clan. He had no concern for the ryo or it being hosted by the Uchiha. He had to win. 

At the front entrance gates, his father was waiting for him along with Ignis, Hirio and Respen. The whole Ranen clan had gather behind Gladiolus and Noctis praying for his safety and his victory. 

"_Are you ready, my son?_"

Noctis nodded as his eye's filled with determination. "_I am..._" Ignis, beside Braule, corrected his glasses, "_Prince Noct, don't plan on running off without my supervision again. I was pretty worried._" The Prince had no plans of going off on his own again. He has a goal now, a path he has to see through the end, in order to progress on his true path. "_I don't plan to..._" With that said, before the six had dashed off to the Uchiha territory, Noctis turned around and shook his head towards his clan assuring them hope.

They had eventually reached the tournament area. Ignis went on ahead to confirm their arrival to the Uchiha guards. "_Noct, don't be afraid to back out. You still have time if you truly wanted to._" His father's smile reminded him of his younger days, when his mother was still around. He didn't want to lose those memories neither his father's smile just to keep getting reminded of those times. The boy nodded, "_No... I want to help... only follow out what mom wished. It's my one true path afterall._" 

Ignis interrupted before Noctis was about to show a smile, "_We are able to head in now. Noctis, I wish you good luck. Don't act recklessly._" Ignis shown his smile as well as Gladiolus, Hirio & Respen around him did the same. His father turned and head inside muttering something silently, "_I wish I could have been a better father...._"


----------



## Bringer (Jan 31, 2012)

Tenshi Hyuga

Tenshi and her father and mother were heading for the tournament. She felt like a child!! Do the long walk her mother carried her. Tenshi was chosen to represent the Hyuga clan and could not fail!

Tenshi and her family left early so they would make it on time. Tenshi was extremely nervous. She could not believe this was happening. A tournament!!! If she does not compete what remains of the Hyuga clan would be destroyed by the Uchiha.

"Tenshi...you do not need to enter...no one if forcing you. And dont worry. If the fool Raikiyo who wants to start fights for his own amusement instead of finding the people who caused the meteor shower then....I will have to keep him one check!"

Tenshi father made a lot of pauses but his voice and tone was steady and serious. Tenshi did not want her father to do this. Her face became serious. She was ready. 

"No father......I want to! Now take us full speed ahead!"

Tenshi spoke with a brave and confident tone. Her mother and father nodded. Kirei got a grip hold on Tenshi and began using the body flicker technique to go at high speeds. And then her father used his chakara control to match Kirei speed so he did not go to fast.

Tenshi smiled. Her parents speed were off the charts. Life became a blur. Tenshi fell asleep in her mother arms. What felt like minutes of sleep was actually.

"Were here."

Tenshi got up and seen many contestants. She stared at the crowd.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 31, 2012)

*Aoi: Monkeys 2*

Aoi began to summon and throw each weapon down into the ground in the path of the charging spheres. "This will stop them in their tracks." As each weapon stabbed into the ground spheres collided with them causing them the force to act on the weapon making the blades force their way into the ground preventing them to move. 

Aoi landed with empty paper falling next to her. "I'll have to get rid of these things." She began to walk up to them when one of the spheres popped open. A monkey emerged, "what the?" Aoi took out a kunai and raised it up in a defensive stance. It looked at the weapons stabbed into the ground then at Aoi. "Get out of here, if you know whats good for you." Instantly the monkey screech calling the others out. "Fine, if you want it that way." Aoi threw down the kunai into the ground and stepped down hard on it with her foot. "I'll have to catch you all." She raised up her hands controlling the metal wires that were connected to all the weapons. "I'll use the kunai as the knot for these ties." Immediately the monkeys jumped down and began to charge toward her. "Here we go." Aoi flexed the wires and released making them all fly up and with quick movements she began tangling each in the wires.

Once she was finished she untied the wires from her fingers and instead tied them to the kunai. _"Wow, that was amazing."_ "What will you all do with these guys?"_ "Well probably cook'm and eat'm. Anyways, here is your payment." _A large man came in with a large scroll and set it on the ground horizontally. "A summoning scroll?" _"Yep, its the only real thing we could pay for this kind of job."_ Aoi's eyes lit up as she bent down. "Is it alright to open it?" _"Of course, its yours now."_ Both of them left to go deal with the the monkeys. Aoi untied it and laid it out, "Look at all these names." She looked closer, "are they written in blood?" She leaned in and sniffed and instantly turned away from the smell. "Yup, that is blood. I guess that is how it works." She looked at the border of the giant scroll and saw the instructions in order to use the technique. "Alright." She bit her finger and spelled her name and ended it with a five finger blood print. "Now to wrap it up and bring it with me."

*Sadao - Mission*

The old man gestured to the boy, to follow him. Walking down the loose dirt path, the boy could feel the light breeze coming up the hills and cascading onto the village. A number of scents and aromas filled the air, which seemed to cling onto his clothing. 

A child's laugh broke his wandering train of thought as he could hear light footsteps storm towards him. Turning towards them, a little girl tackled into his leg, which barely did anything. *"oofh.."* Looking down, Sadao cracked a slight smile at the little girl. Her bushy mess of black hair shifted and revealed her face. She looked up and smiled, showing off her teeth, which some were actually missing because, they must have fallen out. She then let out a light giggle, which wiggled her front tooth, like a leaf in the wind. 

Her mom could be heard through out the village, calling out for her. Though the little girl didn't care much for her mother's call as she delightfully said, "I just caught a ninja. Now, I'm the strongest in the village!" Letting go, she then spun on the heel of her foot and sprinted away to her house. In a couple more steps the old man picked up a nearby shovel and turned back to Sadao, shoving it into his chest._* "Eryah. You gonna got upt der."*_ Pointing towards a pass that seemed a little steep, he continued. _*"Der's a deep lake upt der. Dat's where you be diggin' from."*_


----------



## Bringer (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryu Reikon

Ryu and his sister has been flying for hours. They did not speak much. It seems she only speaks to him when its urgent matters. All Ryu knew is that he had to enter a tournament. The elders requested....forced him.

"Were here."

"Right!"

The Reikon brother and sister flew straight down and landed in the middle of the field.

Ketsueki

Ketsueki had awoken.....in a strange place. The last he remembered was being stuck in a tree. But now he was in the middle of nowhere! Ketsueki got up and was very wrong. The place was flooded with people. So many people to kill!!!

But then he heard something. Something about a tournament. He heard people say they cant wait to see people die!! Ketsueki was interested in this!!! 

"I will join this tournament!! AHAHAHAHAHAHA I...I CANT WAIT TO FUCKING STICK MY KUNAI IN SOMEONE SKULL!!!"


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2012)

Kenju Tohno said:


> *Akise Nara LT
> Higher Than You Mission*​
> 
> Akise Nara relaxingly sat on top a flat tree stump that was probably cut not too long ago. It reminded him of the stumps that were scattered around the land his clan owned. Well that was before large rocks from outer space came crashing down. Now it was more like a construction site for a village that was getting remade. He was only reminiscing of that place though, right now he was in a foreign village he had never been in before.
> ...



*Akise Nara LT
Higher Than You Mission*​
On the morning day, that was set above a grassy land is Akise Nara on a dirt road that splits the grass into two sides. He strolls past several people, but none he takes any good looks at. To refresh, he's currently on a mission from an arrogant girl named Sera that wants him to retrieve a pendant from her identical sister. He's heading down this road because she should be in the village not too far away. Unlike most other missions he's taken, Akise is actually pretty eager to take care of this.

That's because his client happens to be a snobby girl that he doesn't take a liking to. So it'll personally satisfy him when he shatters any doubts she had. It may not seem like it, but Akise doesn't take much liking to when his abilities are underestimated. However, when it comes to being compared to his sister, he doesn't have any problem with the universal truth that she is better than him. Besides, it's not as if he's after the position of being the head of the Nara Clan.

Surely, with it's current head, the clan needs all the help it can get. It's just he doesn't feel that even deserves the punishment of being placed as the head of a lazy clan as that. Bringing himself back to reality, Akise starts to pick up the pace. The sooner he gets this taken care of, the sooner he gets to see that girl's sorry face. A smirk of confidence begins to brighten on the Nara's face. 

That smirk turns to one of surprise though, one he sees the two paths that stand between them. There should normally be signs that show which why is which, however from the looks of it the signs had been destroyed. The scene brings up a suspicious reaction from Akise. He can't tell which way is the village so he's left with having to wait to see for someone to come. As if someone had read his mind, the view of an old man comes into view, heading from separate road on the left.

"Hey!"

Akise raises his hand to catch the old fellow's attention. As to reply, he raises his wooden cane into the air, just a bit above him. The two meet up in front of each other, with Akise being the more straightforward. 

"Do you happen to know which way is the Truen village?"

The boy asks with a not so interested look on his face. He didn't expect anything special from this old man and shouldn't any time soon. 

"Oh yes, I've just come from there. Truen village is the way you want to go, correct?" 

The oldman points his finger over to the path that he's already taken. His shaky hand lowering back to his cane, obviously the old age taking a toll on his body. 

"Well yeah, that's what I said."

 The young Nara as if to pay the oldman's problems no heed at all. He only takes his place along the path that he was told to go. It's then that he stops for a second. Akise recollects himself and thinks about what had just transpired...He was kind enough to show him the away, so the least he could do is show him some act of kindness as well. Now, what better act of kindness to do, other than to give thanks?

"Thanks, by the way. Try not to die from Dementia,  "

As if he's done something good, Akise Nara trecks along the path with some satisfaction. That old man may not be too bright, but he at least needed to give some kindness to the elderly.

Watching the young man go, the old man can't help but give a worried look on his face. The weird boy with the black hair and emerald eyes had said something rude and unsympathetic, but sincerely acted it as if he just said the nicest compliment in the world.


".......Youngsters these days are as crazy as ever"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 31, 2012)

*Aoi*

Aoi arrived walked into where the contestants were at. She had a monkey on her shoulder. "So what are we doing here?" "This is a tournament to test the strength of this generation of ninja. Not to mention to give a check to all the clans." "Ahh, so I'm going to watch you fight with these weirdos." "Enma." She looked over at him, "Don't say that to their faces." 
*[Flash Back]*
Aoi set down the giant scroll and leaned it up against a tree. "Ahh, that feels better. Man is that thing heavy." Aoi stretched and a couple pops came from her back. Then a thought popped in her head, "why not try out the summoning technique?" She smiled and turned and placed her hands together and began to call up chakra. "Summoning technique." Aoi opened up her eyes and bit her thumb to get a little bit of blood then formed the needed hand signs. "Boar, dog, bird, monkey, ram. Now," Aoi bent down to slam her hand onto the ground and in a poof a tiny monkey dressed in fancy clothing was in front of her. "Wow, it worked." She smiled and sat down."Aaggghhh!" Enma jumped off in terror. "Wait don't go! I just summoned you!" Aoi jumped back up and began to chase the running monkey.

*Sadao - Mission*

Laying the shovel across his shoulders, Sadao trudged up the steep slope, towards the mountain top, lake. Beads of sweat slowly dribbled down his brow as he reached the top. His eyes trailed off to see rays of sun light, glistening off the lake in the distance.

Walking towards the lake, Sadao can hear birds chirping and a number of animals running about, without any fear of him. "I guess they don't see humans enough to actually be afraid of them." A number of mountain goats lazily look at him, as they lay next  to the water.

Sadao, looked towards the lake, then back towards the village. Grabbing a stick, he then carved out a rough line that led toward the edge of the hill and down to the fields. Tossing it aside, he took the shovel and pierced the grass with it. "Lets get this started."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 31, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Dynamic Duos, Modifications, and a Tournament Oh My!?!?!_
*Commencement*​
The Clown Prince looked up in wonderment as the heavens began to take the semblance of a facial profile. Zero had never seen anything quite like this so for the first time ever he just stood and listened. No wise crack, no one liner, no random joke just deafening silence except for the man in the sky. He seemed to be speaking to the entire world talking about things that were completely unimportant to Zero that was until he got to the end of his bombastic verbal prose. Zero looked down to the boy he was dragging along kicking him to try and wake him up but to no avail.

“A tournament with the best and the brightest? Sounds really creepy and irresponsible to invite a bunch of teenagers to your country to see whom amongst them can kick the most ass…” Zero put his forefinger to his chin as he tapped his foot cogitating over what he was hearing from this man in the clouds…

*LIGHT BULB MOMENT!!!​*
“I’m a best and brightest. I’m creepy and irresponsible plus I’m a teenager too aren’t I. I definitely whoop the most ass too. That settles it the dynamic duo, The Clown Prince with a Mouth and his loyal sidekick the reptilian Snakey McSnakerstein will go to the Uchiha territory. Then with the 1,000,000 Ryo we will open up a franchise, bars and saloons will be completely eradicated. It’ll be The Kabuki Op, a club where boys who like girls and girls who like girls can come and smoke while enjoying a great show. Dayum not just a Sexy Beast but a Sexy Intellectual Beast. ZAHAZAHAHAZAHA!!!” Zero laughed the whole way to their destination, which was a pretty clich? underground laboratory that only an evil genius could find the resources to bankroll. 

“Dr.Mao, Dr.Konokoe, I’ve got a new sidekick!!! Come check it out!!! And ooh ooh ohh!!! There is going to be a tournament in the Uchiha territory and the entire world is invited!!!” Zero was very excited talking fast like a kid hyped up on sugar as he walked deep into the recesses of the laboratory. 

He flung the limp body of Snakey McSnakerstein onto table. Konokoe and Mao didn’t budge or pay any attention to Zero they were too focused on something else at this moment but as they heard him they both slowly turned to look at him, both their necks craning to the side. Most would get the heebie-jeebies from this but instead it peeked the Mad Clown Prince’s interest. He walked over towards the pair to see what they had been so intently observing upon his entrance; it was his eye…

“A tournament you say? Well isn’t that a most serendipitous development… We’ve made a breakthrough in our research into the mysteries of your doujutsu. And even I’m curious to see just where this will lead. What’s with the anchor you just brought with you?”

“That young man is Yuuki Orochi, junior megalomaniac and super-villain in training. Last time I saw him he was….”

“Orochi!?!?! Ooh ooh ooh ooh, let’s add him to the collection. We’ll make modifications to both the boys and have them enter.”

“Modifications? What are you talking about and what breakthrough have you made? My eye works just fine.”

“You’ll get even stronger once I show you what I’ve found out. You’re not using your abilities to their fullest. I’ll tell you what, you get to keep the Orochi as your sidekick and get stronger because you’re my property so what I say goes. We have a week to get you ready, let’s sharpen those fangs Viper.”
---

*One Week Later…​*
Yuuki had been allowed to leave ahead of Zero as he finished his “modifications”. He had to admit that Mao truly was a genius beyond reproach, never afraid to push the envelopes of what science could do because in truth he had no moral scruple nor was he capable of any amicable feelings. He just kept reminding Zero it was important for him to be in the best condition possible. What was slightly more unsettling were the hints that he would be watching the tournament. It didn’t take long for Zero to reach the Uchiha territory, his speed having made another jump forward to a speed that was absolutely astonishing. He tore up the ground beneath his feet with every stride and now he was here…

A funny feeling swept over Zero as he entered these lands. Some reason deep inside of himself he had felt like he had been here before but the problem was he knew he had never been. He had never even met an Uchiha much less been to their land. Zero looked around noticing the numbers of wasn’t that high a number, maybe one or two of them with one of these people giving him a rather weird tingly feeling at the back of his head. Zero hurried along rushing to a desk only to find out that he was extremely late and the matches were set to begin soon... 

He was eager to begin, and ontop of that he wanted to see this Lord Rakiyo master of the blah blah blah and inheritor of some hundred-year-old dead guy’s will. The funniest part was that everyone knew whom he was talking about yet he was still cryptic as hell. However in spite of all that Zero was quite intrigued by a guy who would not only set this up, display that massive use of chakra for all to see.

As Zero raced deeper into the territory he noticed two different arenas, there was only one noticeable structural difference. One was circular and the other was square, he wasn’t sure what it meant but he walked to the square arena, deciding that a polygon with sides was better than one without. 

*Kukuku…*

The Authority objected to his decision and thus Zero went toward the circular arena. Unbeknownst to Zero if he had looked up in the sky he would have seen a banner denoting that the circle arena was to host the Pod 2 fights, and well if he had bothered to look at his assignment sheet he would know he was fighting in Pod 2. 


*Pod 1 Arena*


*Pod 2 Stadium*


In both arenas an elder Uchiha clan member walked to the center of the respective arenas.  The droves of people from around the world quieted curious as to what was going on as they had expected the man who invited them all to address them. The voices of the elders were booming and they delivered the same prepared statement:

*“Lord Rakiyo is currently indisposed at the moment and sends his apologies to all those who have gathered before us for this glorious spectacle. As I am not as engaging as our young master I won’t keep you all waiting I ask that Teams 8 and 3 as well as 2 and 10 please report to your respective arenas and prepare your representatives. You’re battles will commence shortly.”*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 31, 2012)

*Aoi*

Aoi heard her team was called, "Well its time to move forward Enma." "You better mean you, I'm not fighting for anyone." Aoi moved into the arena where they would be fight making sure she didn't step up first and tried to blend in with her team. _'The best method to this should be to wait and watch what the others have to offer.'_ Enma's tail wrapped around her neck as he stood on top of her head. "Stop jumping around Enma. You're chocking me." "Oh, sorry Aoi." Enma jumped off her head and back onto her shoulder.
*[FlashBack]*
Aoi was running through the forest chasing after her newly summoned friend. "Stop trying to run!" Enma looked left and right as he ran. "Where am I? Where is the palace? I didn't get to even eat dinner yet!" 

*Ho*

Hokuto heard his team called and his thoughts swarmed around his curse mark._ 'I hope this thing doesn't make this tournament harder on me. It was a surprise to have these people call for a tournament on the day of me getting this thing.'_
*[FlashBack]*
After the speech from the man challenging the other ninja of our time the leader walked into the medical ward where Hokuto was staying at. "Since you are now apart of the team that deals with matters that revolve around outside interactions, you will take part in the tournament." "What?" "You are the right age, and I trust in your abilities as a star clan member." Hokuto nodded and at that she turned and left him there to think. Instantly he was reminded of when the curse mark to control of his mind. _'I can't let her know about what had happened to me in the forest or I'll be kicked off the team, or worse.'_


*Sadao - mission*

Shovel after shovel, of wet dirt and grass. Beads of sweat slowly crept down his neck and back. The wooden handle dug into his hands, leaving small splinters in his pores. The only company he had in that little pass in between the towering peaks, were animals and the ever so often bug, that would buzz by his face. "Ehh..I like the challenge , but...FUCK!!" Wildly slapping his face, at the bugs tickling his nostrils and eye lids. "These bugs, are driving me insane!!"

Shaking off the stinging sensation that took away the constant annoyance of the buzzing critters, he continued to shovel away at the moist ground. Digging out piles and piles of mud, with grass. The piled that slowly began to tower next to him, seemed as if it came from a giant creature instead of all of the shoveling he was doing.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2012)

*Akise Nara
Tournament Arc*
_Whose Show is This? - Team Formation 
_​

The natural breed child of the Nara Clan stepped into the back room of the first arena which had been laid out for them. He was in the depths of the Uchiha clan territory that was completely foreign to him. That wasn't going to be a bother to him though, unlike many other things that did. Akise Nara was the kind of intellectual that adapted to many different types of things. Akise flicked the the thin bang that hanged in front of his face out of pure boredom. 

His emerald eyes traced across the room where the other competitors should be present. The two bafoons that were with him before, Shizuru and Mark, headed off to the stands where they could watch the match. It wasn't any surprise that perverted woman chose to go directly hunting for that pretty-faced Uchiha clan leader. He was more in contentment that they were gone and burning a hole into his brain. Right, he felt  more superbly delighted that they weren't here rather than getting into the fires of battle.

What was second-rate in his head was the sheet he kept grasped in his hand. Really, he had been so joyed that he forgot what he was holding. Of course, Akise wasn't the type of person to go around smiling and frolicking around like some. That wasn't him, he just kept a strong smirk plastered on his face that looked like his mouth was going to rip. He managed to keep his composure, he was all about that.

He unfolded the paper that had been given to him by the Uchiha officials. It was a rather simple and dull way to go about giving away the teams. He expected alot more from the people that bothered to do something like appearing in the sky just to announce a tournament. Really? was something flashy and overly arrogant all that necessary to do. They couldn't just walk up to them like normal people, or at least throw a kunai with a message like normal shinobi?   

His eyes looked down into what his was held between him white fingers. There, written the names of those that participated in the physical event. Most of the names he didn't know but some he could tell came from clans that he had gotten word of before, but no information about their abilities. What he zoomed in on were the names of those that he had been forcibly aligned with. 

_'Ketsueki Fennikkusu and Yuuki Orochi, huh?...Alright, I got,'_

He should go around and aimlessly walk around for these two. Whatever clans they came from, he had no idea from. It was best to get a good summary of what their abilities were....However, judging from the sounds and noises roaring from the outside, there was no time to meet and greet. The three of them had to be shake hands on the stage of battle for everyone to see.....

"It's that perverted woman's fault, making me late. Whatever, I'll see what's so big that it has to drag me all the way out here."


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2012)

*Yomi*

Yomi eyes narrowed as she walked though the hallway, the only light was the light coming from outside, along with the light she could hear the cheers of the crowd. They wanted bloodshed and they knew that her or her opponent will happily agree to it. Yomi tighten up her grip on Inzunami, she felt the sword pulsating inside her waiting for her to release the true power within it.

She walked down the hallway until the bright light was in her reach, she stayed in the dark as she looked around seeing the people with all their crackers and stuff cheering. The show haven't even started and they were waiting to see blood shed, which they knew that either her or her opponent was going to willing give up.

Yomi sighed, "Goodness..." she said as she only continued to look for those who really mattered

The people in the crowd weren't the ones that were suppose to be fighting, but it was her and her opponent. That was all that mattered to her, soon the whole world became nothing but a bright green world and faces dissappeared...

_Koe,_ Yomi called out the second personality in her body, Koe stirred for a minute before gaining full attention,  _unless needed please go alseep_.

_"...Alright..." _she said

 And with that Koe disappeared to the point that Yomi couldn't even sense her anymore. This was for the best so the young girl wouldn't have to see the blood, Koe wasn't born for that, she was fragile and weak compared to Yomi. Yomi could deal with it but Koe couldn't...

The wind blew as she sighed, "I wonder who is first on the list...." she asked out loud flipping her hair back out of her sight...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 31, 2012)

*Takashi Aosuki*

*Great, just fucking great!*​
Minutes after he and the clan arrived to Uchiha grounds, he was forced to submit his entrance to the tournament as the representative of the Aosuki clan. Even though he had that black cloth covering his eyes, he could pretty much say that people were looking at him, being pity or just curiosity, the eyes were placed on the boy. He laughed mentally at the idea of scaring all of them but there wouldn?t really be any point in doing so, he would like to see the faces of everyone once his blindfold is taken off.

It wasn?t long before Takashi could finish the requirements to enter the competition but still it was kind of annoying the fact that they tried to take his blindfold off. Putting up the blindfold, he read the sheet of paper that was given to him some moments ago. He skipped most of the rules and such stuff before arriving to the part where it was written that he would be participating  in a team of three. His hand went all the way to his head until he face-palmed , among all the things he thought, being in a team with people that weren?t even part of his clan was like a total pain in his butt. 

" great, just fuckin?great!! they couldn?t have don? somethin? worse " he said to himself already resigned to the fact that he was now stuck with two strangers. Reading a bit more, he reached the point where the names of his new team mates were written.



> 1.- Hisoka Fijibayashi
> 2.- Ryu Reikon
> 3.- Takashi Aosuki



A sigh followed by him stretching his body was his reaction." Seems I?ma gonna have ta find these fellas " he spoke to himself before noticing that he didn?t even knew how they looked like nor what their smell was like. In the end the only thing he did was pulling his blindfold down to cover his eyes again and then walked in the direction of the 2nd arena.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 31, 2012)

*Aoi*

Aoi looked out at the square where they would be fighting in, "that is definently not the style of a true ninja." Enma looked at it and back at her, "why do you say that?" Aoi began walking into the backroom of the arena. "Ninjas stay hidden and scope out their enemy. They learn precious information on them and strike at a time of weakness." Enma nodded like he understood. "This type of arena makes each ninja have to fight each other head to head. That is not how ninjas usually fight, unless they need to." Aoi noticed others begin entering the room with her so she decided to walk up to a window that had a clear view of the arena in front of them. "So is that why you have decided to watch instead of fight first?" "Exactly... But if I thought of this method, who says the other ninja haven't." She looked at each person and thought, _'they are probably just as strong or stronger than I am, and that isn't saying a lot. Physically, I'm very weak.'_

*Ho-LT Mission Part 1: Proposal*

Hokuto walked up to the designated address given on the mission he took up in order to train up for the tournament. With a quick rap on the door a man jumped out and closed it right behind him. *"Shhhh."* He raised his finger up to his lip. *"I can't have her woken up yet." *Hokuto looked around him at the house and back at him with curious eyes. *"You read my description yes? Well today is the day since you showed up."* He gave a big gulp, *"I have promised myself that... I can't chicken out. I must show her that I'm ready to take the next step."* Hokuto was staring at him blankly when silence overtook the conversation and he decided to interrupt it. "Well, are we going to go there?" A spark jolted the client back, *"oh yes, that's right."*

Hokuto and the very skinny man walked out of town to a near by cliff. It was right in the middle of the forest where a hill stood. *"Now, what I need you to do is hold the rope so I can climb to the spot where I hid the ring."*


*Sadao - mission*

Shovel...after shovel...of this mud and muck. This mind numbing work was starting to take it's toll on Sadao. His thoughts drifted to some of the women he saw on the way up to this village. How tight their dresses were and how busty they seemed. Suddenly a *"Baawwhhahahahaa"* cut through his work. 

A fierce looking Ram stood at the edge of his trench, lowering it's head toward him. "Get out of here ram. I'm not even at the edge of the hill and you want to mess with me. YYou had your chance an hour ago." The Ram still seemed steadfast to show it's dominance so, Sadao grabbed a handful of mud and threw it, in the rams face. 

The ram then charged fiercely into the trench and went head first into the muddy wall. Sadao simply chuckled a little as he hefted the animal out of the trench and, back onto the higher ground. The Ram seemed flustered still, though it ran off into the tree's, towards the other ram's that stood next to the large rocks that blanketed one side of the pass.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 31, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu was given a paper slip. From an Uchiha female who gave him the evil eye. If Fugetsu could he would have dropped kicked her. He just shrugged and walked away. He picked up the slip and read who he would be teamed with.

He smiled reading the first name. How come he did not figure this out before!!! Seigrein is on his team!!!! Fugetsu was glad there was someone he knew. And then he read the next name. Someone named Aoi Sarutobi. Fugetsu shrugged. He had never met a Sarutobi.

He did here it was a strict clan though. Fugetsu then wanted to go find his teammates immediately. He smiled. There were so much people it was not funny. Fugetsu then had an idea.

"Seigrein Senju and Aoi Sarutobi get your asses over here I am your teammate!!!"

Fugetsu yelled out with all his might. People began staring at him but it only made him smile even more. He then sighed and began tapping his foot impatiently. 

*Tenshi Hyuga* 

Tenshi picked up a slip with her teammates on it. She got it from some muscular Uchiha male. He seemed like the cocky full of him self type. Who else did that remind Tenshi of? Tenshi thought.

"Tenshi I will go to where the audience sits. Your mother will follow me. Dont worry dear we will watch over you with are tracking abilities...and also see if that Uciha scum leader tries anything funny.....if he is even here?"

With that Tenshi was left alone. She read the paper. She was a teammate with someone name Yomi. That was a interesting beautiful name Tenshi thought with a smile. She read the next name.

"Noctis?" 

Tenshi smiled. Her stress was relived. She was teamed with someone that she knew!!

*Ketsueki*

Ketsueki snatched the paper out of the Uchiha woman hands. She stared at him intensively. Ketsueki stared back. The stare lasted for 5 minutes. Ketsueki smiled big. 

"We have a stare contest!! Loser gets a kunai in there head! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"

Ketsueki laughed. He then spit on the Uchiha face. She was about to get up and leap on him. But something stopped her. She just sat there looking like she seen a ghost. Ketsueki just shrugged and walked away. He looked to the left and seen a cat like mask.

"That seems familiar!! Maybe someone I killed AHAHAHAHAHA!!"

Ketsueki walked away. He read the paper and smiled. It was some Nara named Akise and some other kid he did not bother to read the name. Ketsueki then ate the paper and continued walking.

He wanted to find these teammates to show them who would be the leader. And if they disagree they will have a kunai slice through there throat!!!

*Ryu Reikon*

Ryu grabbed a paper from a Uchiha guy who looked like trash. Ryu did not acknowledge him and walked away. The man had been calling him wuss. Ryu put his hand behind his back and shot his middle finger. The man then yelled.

Ryu began walking and read the paper. He read it. So he was teamed up with some Aosuki and some other random people from a random clan he did not care about. He threw the paper on the ground and then sighed.

He then decided to wait by the arena. He did not care if he found his teammates or not. He just let out a other sigh and found this tournament a bore as he would be fighting some violent trash.

"Maybe even the circus slut entered?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 1, 2012)

*Aoi*

She was in thought when she heard her name being called outside of the room. "Hmm?" Enma jumped to her other shoulder still having his tail wrapped around her neck. "Someone called out to you." "Do you know what for? I wasn't paying attention." "Well, he said he was your team mate pretty loudly." "Oh, alright." She remembered earlier that she had grabbed a slip of paper saying she was apart of a time so she remembered the names. "We'll go say high." "You sure?" "Yeah, he is a team mate. So we have to get chummy for a bit." Aoi walked away from the window and made it outside to see a guy tapping his foot. "I am Aoi Sarutobi." And her summon, the monkey prince Enma introduced himself, "And I'm Enma!" She walked closer and reached out her hand to give a hand shake. Her long scarf blew in the wind which made her mind begin to think, _'Man, I feel like I don't belong here. This guy is two feet taller than me and way older.'_

*Ho- LT Mission Part 2*

Hokuto formed a couple of hand seals and raised his hand up to the giant boulder on top of the cliff itself. "There, that should hold." Hokuto turned to his client and wrapped the star chakra around his body. "This technique is better than any rope, and if you get into trouble, I'll be better able to help you. Now climb." The man trembled as he walked over to the rock wall about to scale it.* "Do you mind if I climb on your rope?" [/B]"Not at all." Hokuto began concentrating on keeping his technique together at this point so it wouldn't cancel out on him and cause his client to be hurt, yet he did not feel the strain of the man's weight and opened his eyes to see him still standing there trembeling. "Whats the matter?" "I... I... don't know if I can climb this thing." Hokuto was getting a bit worried and an idea popped in his head. "Why not tell me about your soon to be fiance? Why you are doing this for her. Climb as you tell me, that might give you the strength to climb."

Sadao - mission

Finally breaking out, onto the steep slope he traversed to get up to the area in between the pass. Sadao let out a sigh of exhaustion. He could see the village down there, as well as the sun setting behind the mountain peaks. Large shadows reached outward and covered the village in darkness. Even so, it seemed eve more peaceful down there, as each villager enjoyed the much needed shade.

The numbing grind of the wooden handle in his hand, reminded him that he still had a job to do. Shaking his head, and getting back to the task at hand, he started to carve at the muddy wall that stood before him. Some roots started to pop out, which actually let out a dreadful rotten egg smell. Gaging slightly, Sadao pulled his shirt over his face and bared through it.*


----------



## Bringer (Feb 1, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju

Fugetsu seen some girl with a monkey on her shoulder and she was kinda short and young. Fugetsu laughed a bit. Who let a child in this tournament. Fugetsu then put his hands on the back of his hands and told the girl.

"Are you lost child? And why are you dressed so ridiculous?" 

Fugetsu bursted out laughing. He then heard something that shocked him. She was his teammate. That little jit? Fugetsu put his hand over his mouth an a attempt to stop the laughter. He then cleared his throat.

"Sorry. Anyway.........whats your skill....becoming two inches shorter?"

Fugetsu spoke sarcastically. He noticed the monkey. Fugetsu then flashed his wolf like teeth. Fugetsu smiled big with a big grin showing his wolf like teeth.

"You throw poo at me and your lunch you monkey."


----------



## Narancia (Feb 1, 2012)

Yuuki
*Can you just die please?*

The horrid smell of steel and agony met the young boy as he awoke. His sleeping was a mystery even to him. He couldn't remember why he was sleeping at all only pure darkness. As he was just regaining his senses The smell overwhelmed him. His eyes now wide open as a reaction to the kishi awful stink that had engulfed his nasal passages. As he arose he had realized he was inside some sort of storage area. 

He looked around dazed and confused this was all new to him. As he stood to his feet he walked a few meters until he walked from under the tent. A strange symbol of what seemed to be a fan was on the tent and the sound of roaring could be heard for miles. The sound had intrigued the young boy into walking towards all the commotion. It took him all but five minutes to reach the gates from which seemed to conceal a gigantic arena.

The roar of the crowd and the honest lust for devastation was within the air.  It tasted so sweet the young boy reviled those who would leave such a sickly scent with in mother natures air. His hatred for humanity seemed to jump a level when he could spot the familiar scent of a certain silver haired clown. Zero was the name he barely heard in his sleepy haze as Dr.Mao "Fixed" him up. His body shuddered at the thought of ever going back to such a madman. 

Yuuki shook his head and began to walk towards what seemed to be the areas hosting area. there was a girl walking by him as he walked into the area nothing was thought of her at the moment but something about her made him take a double take of her. She looked so cute and cuddly yet that belied her intent to kill. If he had to battle her he would happily love to see that. Before he could travel any further he heard a yelp in his direction. 

"Hey! Hey! Hey!"

Yuuki turned finally realized the human being was talking to him. He scoffed softly as he looked at the man who made his way towards him.

"What is it you want? Yelling at the likes of me is a safe bet of getting yourself turned into food."

The uchiha man before him proud within his heritage rolled his eyes and looked at a scroll.

"Are you Yuuki of The Orochi? I deducted you were from the fact your the only snake here and you talk with a hisp haha get it hisp not a lisp but a hisp. "

The joke was lost on the young boy as he already had grown tired of the man before him. 

"Speak your business or leave!!! And yes I am Yuuki of that clan. "

The Uchiha man waved off the fact his joke had failed. It was unusual for and uchiha to be as happy go lucky and annoying as this guy was and his darker skin was another rarity in the uchiha clan. Also the silver hair seemed to deduce he was a mixed version of the uchiha or hyuuga. 

" Okay, Okay! Your due in arena 1 for your battle with hmm I don't understand her name....Koe something or other whatever just go through this way to the arena. "

Yuuki was perplexed by the fact he was told to go to the arena. he had never offer or even wanted to be in what he would say a sad ass excuse and waste of his time. But at the last moment something seemed to go off in his head if the silvered haired bastard was here he would get revenge. They shoved him in a fucking can after asking him to join as a partner to Zero. 

A smile the likes the now scared Uchiha had never seen crept on his face. Yuuki ran as fast as he could to the arena area. This battle would be the start of his story a great victory or horrid defeat awaited him behind the final door.
 


​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 1, 2012)

*Aoi*

She was taken by surprise when he asked if she was lost and retracted her hand when he began to talk. Once he began to laugh Enma began to grit his teeth. "Sorry. Anyway.........whats your skill....becoming two inches shorter?" "Let me!" Enma tensed up on her shoulder about to jump on the kid's face only to be held down by Aoi. "You throw poo at me and your lunch you monkey." "Aoi let me rip him a new one!" "Quiet down Enma." Her face then became serious, "for being a team mate I will let that slide." She looked him up and down studying him, "although, for being a team mate..." She placed one hand on her hip and released her grip on Enma to fix her scarf. "I will suggest that you don't make such quick assumptions. If you keep doing that you are going to make us lose." She turned around and began to walk inside to go back to her spot next to the window. Enma turned and looked back at him and flicked him off. Then he turned back around to speak to Aoi, "why didn't you say something that would shut him up?" "He's a team mate, we can't fall in when we are supposed to stand together."

*Ho-LT Part 3*

The man nodded and placed both his hands on the rope about to climb up when he began to talk. *"I met her in the town market. We were both in the town council to set up the decorations for the festival we had lately."* He then raised both of his legs and wrapped them around the rope and began to slowly climb. Hokuto could feel the strain and had to concentrate.* "I met her when I was putting up wind chimes on the buildings. She showed up late and apologized to our supervisor."* The man smiled at the thought and he began to climb with more confidence. *"I saw her and felt even more shame in me. I... I never was able to keep a woman around me... I was too meek... Until I finished with one building and went over to grab some more chimes so did she... We... touched hands by accident... I looked up right at the same time she did and our eyes met... I knew then that I found something special."* The client looked around where he was at and saw he was about fifty feet up. *"Whoa, that is a long way down."* He looked over and saw a black box and grabbed it. *"I have the ring, can you please lower me down, gently?"* Hokuto smiled, "yeah sure." He concentrated and poured more chakra into the rope making it longer to allow him to slowly meet the ground with his feet. 

The client and Hokuto made it back in town and was right down the street of the man's house when he turned and held out a small bag of money. *"Here is your payment. Thank you for your diligence." *The man had a warm smile that colored his face. "No problem at all." The client turned away leaving him there, alone.


*Sadao - Mission*

Shoveling mounds of slowly drying dirt off to the sides. Villagers came up to collect the thrown up piles of soil, they seemed to be collecting this to use for their crops. As far as Sadao cared, he just wanted to get the job done, so he hunkered down and worked even harder. 

Some of the villagers were actually bewildered that he could keep up such a pace after doing so much work in one day. He was already half way down the slope with his trench.

Out of no where, the same little girl from before called out to him. As he looked up, there she was with a wooden cup, outstretched towards him. "Here. It's some rice milk for you. Momma made it." He couldn't help but crack a small and accept it, only to drink the entire thing in less than 10 seconds. *"Bwahhhh.."* letting out a satisfied sound, he gave the cup bank and said, "Thank you. That was delicious."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 1, 2012)

~ Uchiha ReiMei ~


Sun Shines So Bright

"There are a lot of things I hate in this world, and cowards are at the top of the fucking list.."

ReiMei held a cigarette between his fingers, and as he brought it to his face the bright orange tip of the cigarette quickly traveled down the white stem of the cigarette it was quickly replaced by the gray ash which slowly fell to the ground before he let out a cloud of smoke he looked towards the sky as the rainfall increased even more.

"It takes a special kind of coward to harm a woman. And when I find the person behind this I will break every one of his bones and show him the suffering he has inflicted upon her."

ReiMei rose to his feet slowly flicking the cigarette into the puddle of water resting at his feet.

"Why did it have to be in the desert? If this wasn't already a pain in the ass I have to find this girl in the middle of the desert..."

As he approached his sword it began to glow with a brilliantly fierce orange aura which radiated a heat that was even hotter then fire. Causing a slightly burn to ReiMei's hand when he gripped the hilt firmly yanking the blade from the earth which it rested in.

"What is that about?"

The sword began to glow even brighter as it ignited in white hot flames which traveled all the way from the blade, past the hand guard and down the hilt as it engulfed his arm.

"Arrrrrghhh!!"

ReiMei fell to the ground doubled over in pain as the flames melted away his skin causing unimaginable pain. Soon the sword melted away from the intense pain, or so it seemed. But as ReiMei stood back up he felt no more pain. When he looked to the ground for his sword he found that it was no longer in sight which caused him to drop the to ground searching for it fruitlessly.

"No! Where did it go? I cannot lose that sword it's all I have left.."

As ReiMei swept his right hand over the ground he noticed that it wasn't burnt at all. Instead it was bigger and covered with onyx colored scales and razor sharp talons where his fingernails used to be.

"What is this?!"

He slowly clenched and unclinched his fist as he looked around his arm rotating it to find that he had a talon sprouting from his elbow.

"Am..Am I dreaming? That must be it! I passed out from the intense pain and  am dreaming!"

But reality came crashing down onto ReiMei as the raindrops hit him causing him to shiver from their temperature.

"Did the sword do this? to my arm? I know the sword was said to have mystical powers but draconian powers?"

ReiMei again clenched his fist focusing his fire chakra into his fist. Turning his hand so the palm side was up he opened it slowly as a bright orange ball floated centimeters above his palm which began to materialize back into the sword which he gripped once again with his hand causing the sword to appear slightly smaller now that his arm and hand was bigger.

"Why did you trust me with this father? Did you anticipate this happening? I can't figure this thing out without your help. I have no idea what to do with it.."

ReiMei looked to the sky as the rain slowly ran down his face.
​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 1, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​











​
Inside the tournament area, many people from all over the country wondered aimlessly around waiting for the beginning of the first round of matches. Ignis and Gladiolus were right beside him, overseeing the crowd and making sure he gets to the contestants rest room.

"_All right Noct, this is where we both depart. I'll be watching your fights from above. Don't push yourself to the extent that you have to win. Keep a relaxed mind even in the direst situation._" 

The bearded man shook his head before he departed towards a direction where the audience probably gathers. Hirio and Respen were long gone, if his father left. Now only Gladiolus and Ignis were still here. "_Well Noct, we can't go past here nor help you. Just remember to give them hell._" Gladiolus smiled as he rested his arms by positioning them behind his head.

"_Don't forget why your in this in the first place. Always remember that reason, then you'll be close to victory before you know it._" Ignis corrected his glasses before turning around to where the audience is gathering to sit. "_Good luck, Prince Noct._" Ignis left with Gladiolus following behind him waving goodbye to the boy. With all of them gone, Noctis was now by himself with rest area behind him. 

"_Well... Let's see how this ends up..._" 

Heading inside, there were a bunch of contestant that Noctis chose to ignore. He didn't want to even look at them, but instead he found the nearest wall to lean his back against. Before he was able to move any further, a Uchiha man approached him.










​
"*You must be the Ranen's Prince, am I right?*" 

Noctis didn't really want to say anything at the time being, but shook his head to confirm his identity instead. The very same Uchiha man took out a fancy ninja scroll and handed it over to the boy. Seeing the scroll, Noctis grabbed it and decided to read it after this person had left.

"*Not much of a talker are you? Well just make sure to find your team before your round starts. Surely Royalty like you have something highly planned to interest Lord Rakiyo. Do not disappoint. Anyways, Good luck.*"

The Uchiha man left passing ninja scrolls to the other contestants during the waiting time. Approaching a wall, he leaned back against it while looking at the mysterious ninja scroll kept in his hands. He slowly unraveled the contents of the scroll. A arena called Pod 1 was apparently his location of rounds and right afterwards two names popped up underneath the title of Team 4. These people were assigned to him as temporary comrades. 

Yomi Minamoto was the first name he read in his head. The second name was someone he had met with before. Someone who he really hadn't paid attention to but still knew about. "_And Tenshi Hyuuga huh?_" The Hyuuga Princess, or the Clan Leader's daughter. Noctis put the scroll into his back pocket for later use and chose to calm his mind. He crossed his arms and titled his head downwards while closing his eyes. "_I'll just have them find me here instead. It'll be a pain to search for the two..._"

Having already been prepared, Noctis chose to relax his body and waited for the announcers to call on his team. "_I wonder who my opponent will be?_" His thoughts lead to this question as he then concluded with, "_I guess I'll find out soon enough._" Noctis was prepared for whats to come. He's one of the few people in this world that needs a reason to fight otherwise he would be  completely ignorant about it. Convincing himself to participate in this tournament was more than enough for him to know that he had to fight to find out what Rakiyo Uchiha was hiding. In his thoughts, he began to fall asleep....


----------



## Chronos (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Commencing..

Ryoji stood within the first pods, inside a room with arms crossed as he witnessed the old man speak through the loud crowd  of human who cheered to witness a flurry of a great spectacle that involve these young shinobi battling with their most powerful intent of winning. Ryoji however was indifferent of the situation, his eyes were closed, his senses calmed, yet he could feel his blood boil and his heart race. The battle was about to begin... it seemed his team was first in the list to engage in battle and he had been assigned a team, his team was recognized as team three. 



> Team 3:
> 
> Minamato Shirosu
> 
> ...



I seemed strange, yet he hasn't figured out yet who would be his next opponent. The arena was before him, knowing that he was surrounded by flame wielding monsters made his skin claw ever so gently, his head whirled with the thought that he would be so close to cinder, but it mattered not. All that mattered in this instance is that he needed to focus. For what he heard the opposing team was composed of Senju, but that was jut about all he heard, he didn't have much jutsu...

His strength had improve much, but he didn't give it much thought. His eyes opened as he head a voice resound through the stadium, the battle was about to commence. Ryoji with arms crossed and leg tapping uncontrollably on this surface. A slight amount of anger build up as he heard the announcement that they needed to chose a Representative for their team. Ryoji eyes narrowed.

"I would take the position, if no one else objects to it." 

Ryoji said. The tone of his voice had a dead serious amount of scorn behind it.  Disgusted at the sight of so many blood lusted fighters, many just present for the purpose of taking blood from the enemy. 

"That money would go to waste if given to such people..."

As the new Heir of Forst, Ryoji could not show his emotions flail wildly. He kept composure, but the sight of some of these fighter brough Ryoji's lip to rise in slight contempt. He released a sigh... what could be done. He awaited for the first match to be called out. 


​


----------



## River Song (Feb 1, 2012)

*Yoko Senju*
_The Hustler_

Yoko leaned against the wall, the rain falling on her face. In front of her was a table, on it was a deck of cards and a tub with a few Ryo in it. Taday hadn't been good, the rain meant no one was out shopping and as a sresult there were less people for Yoko to steal from.

Yoko sighed, she really shouldn't call it stealing, it was a game but she fixed it so she always one, so to her it was stealing. She didn't want to steal, she didn't want to rob a family of money or to take away a mans luch, but she had too if hse didn't get money she didn't eat and as much as her conscious protested she knew this was the only way. 

She couldn't stoop and get a job, she had to always move, if not she would be found, and she refused that, she would not return to her aunt, she would not.

Her head snapped up, as she heard the sound of feet splashing in the puddles, slowly the approaching people came into view, breaking through the mist that surrounded her. It was a family a mum, a dad and a little girl no older than four. The dad was carying bags full with shopping while the little girl skipped along, jumping in the puddles and giggling when the water covered her neon pink wellies.

Her face contorted into a sad frown, before she breathed in, getting ready to put on her act. Her face suddenly curved into a bright, if not slightly unnatural smile.

 "My, my aren't you's in a hurry, why don't you wind down and play a little game with me!"

The Father, looked like a snesible man and looked quickly at the table before murmuring a quite declination. Yoko's face fell when the an walked on but she smiled a sadder smile when the girl stopped, pointing at Yoko "Daddy, I want a go." the little girl whined, stamping her feet in the puddle.

The father looked at the little girl and sighed shooting his wife a resigned looked. "Fine pne ggo." he siad lookign down at the girl, he then turned to glare at Yoko " And don't you try anything funny!" he warned.

"Not at all sir, the game is simple." she said, taking the top three cards of the pack and showing him the cards " Here are three cards: the 6 of clubs, the Jack of Spades and finally the ace of hearts, the aim of the game is to find the ace."

The man threw 100 Ryo into her tub, she quickly counted and concluded after this she would have enough to buy some rice balls. She quickly laid the three cards face down. Shuffling them she looked up to see the man following them carefully. She stopped moving them about and waited for the man to choose one. 

The ace was on her right and she looked down guiltily when he pointed to the right card. She reached for the card, charging her chakra into her fingertips. When she touched the card she could feel the face change and when she turned it over,revealing the jack of spades.

The man looked furious "Where the ace then!" he bellowed, scaring the little girl. He quickly switched to an embarrassed look when Yoko turned the lefth most card up which now displayed the Ace of hearts, having formely been the Jack.

Thee little girl was beginning  to tear up, Yoko felt guilty, and was on the verge of handing the money back when the girl let out a little squeak. She had an idea, smiling she leaned down so she was eye level with the gril holdign the deck of cards. "Okay" Yoko cooed, fanning the cards out "Pick a card" she instructed and the girl picked one. Then Yoko asked her to put it back in, which she did. Then Yoko tto the top card off the deck and showed the girl it. "Is this your card?" she asked. The girl shook her head frowning. 

"Well where could it be?" Yoko asked searching her body before turning around and bending over, in her back pocket was the little girls card. Laughing, the little girl grabbed the cards, but as if flood backs had opened a full deck of cards flew out, levitating in a spherical structure before changing shape and color to make a guinea pig. The girl laughed lifting the paper creature up.

She then showed her Father who smiled at Yoko as they left, and Yoko smiled to, trying to ignore the fact that the guinea pig will turn back into paper when Yoko went to sleep. She ignored that because she knew the gril would cry, and then Yoko would feel guilty.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 1, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro was training hard as she forgot the time, as a long rang arrow flew past her and mad a hole in the door of the house she was staying at. She noticed that the arrow was not aimed at her at all to hurt her.Moro She went over to the door and found it where it made a picercing sound into wood. Romulus heard it too. He pulled the arrow out of the door and translated it quickly into braile dots and hand it to Moro.

"It is time we get going to the arena and it be the second arena with the stage being round."

Moro read the scroll as she skip down passing the rules till she found her teamate and who was the name of a girl name Hikairi.

"Intersting name, for a girl. I hope I find her at the stadium. One more thing i have a feeling everyone is going to boo me or I be hearing crickets later. As usual the village hates my guts anyway and I have not been gone long."

"Don't worry about that, just fight your heart out. I be in the stands to support you but i can't stand cheering, it creeps me out. The wolves will cheer you on through spriti and their howls."

Moro rolled the scrolled back up and Moro, Romulus and the wolves went to the second stadium. Romulus left to go sit in the stands with his wolves as he got a good seat. The silver wolf stayed with Moro as she enter the stadium b. Moro did not have a problem with him going backstage of the stadium with her. She heard and smelled some familar people and some she did not reconized at all. She and her wolf stand away from most people as she tried to figuer out who and where Hikiri was. Her silver wolf was thinking late, but not late enough to skip their fight or she could stall as long as possiable for this person to show up for their fight against their oppent or oppents.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2012)

*Akise Nara LT*
Higher Than You Mission​
The sight of houses and people came into view. It was at the end of the rugged dirt trail that the boy had been led to by a random old man. That boy was Akise Nara, shinobi of the Nara clan. He walked with the small pride of the Nara clan which he could give a damn about right now. None the less he walked and fought for them.

Not to mention that he wanted to shove his success in a certain blonde-haired girl's face. That shouldn't be his main priority right now but it was his only real determination right about now. That's why he stepped along this path so eagerly. He looked simply at the dull looking village that was ahead of him. From what his emerald-eyes could tell, it was actually pretty lively despite not looking all so great.

Akise glanced up at the sign that stood above it's entrance. If one choose to read the Japanese kanji, they would understand that it read 'Truen Town'. So it really is a town just as he thought it was. This should be where his objective lies, where Sera's sister supposedly is. Speaking of which, he had not got a chance to catch that girl's name.

Whatever he'll get some joy out of punching in the face of the girl that is identical to Sera's. Right, it should be known he doesn't have a problem with hitting females. Akise stepped into the town inhabited by those he had no knowledge of. Like a switch had been activated, the head of those people turned and faced their newly invited guest. Akise feels the sensation of hostility creeping up his spine.

In a reaction solely thrived off instinct, Akise jabs his body five feet back from his current location. The wisps of dirt rising up from his trail. He almost has the nerve to bring his kunai up in defense. He doesn't allow himself to lose control that much, though. Such a unreasonable action would have reminded him of a certain Senju he had the pleasure of meeting in his previous mission.

Actually, thinking about that guy brought up scarring memories he promised himself that he would forget. Thankfully, this atmosphere is so unsettling that he can't even think properly about it. That isn't really something he's too happy about though, since the eyes preying into his soul feel like lasers being pointed at his face.


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2012)

*Shell LT*
*ENCOUNTERS*

Something strange happens while Shell is on her way to meet up with the other members of the BRANDED. It wasn't something abnormal like a chance encounter with a long lost sibling or a battle with a blood-sucking toddler. Instead, it was a simple case of two people bumping into eachother. However, if it wasn't for the boy's response - who much to her ignorance was rather decent looking - then she would've carried on her way.

"Sorry, but do you know where we are? I'm confused," He asked innocently, something that already irritated the girl. Just asking that was like pounding all of her buttons at once. She was stressed and tired especially after recent events, and this was the last thing she needed - a clueless traveller.

"Look, it's the Kyouga Path that's heading to the village you probably just came from. Isn't it obvious?" She asked with her teeth clenched at the end.

- - - - -​
*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION/THE WILD LION











​Cael pounces off the larger Ellis, moving like a highly articulate cat breezing through the air. The force of himself being propelled sends him twirling through the sky, giving him a chance to release all the paper tags in his collection. Every last one. There was at least three hundred of them rapidly spinning around Cael like a violent hurricane that eventually began to stick to his sword. Each of them piled onto eachother, increasing the thickness of his sword by at least a centimeter. The 'technique' as it must be called that Cael Nasaki was about to use wasn't an actual jutsu. It was simply taking his signature ability and combining it for one all-out attack. Consider it like firing multiple fireballs at once to create a deadly blaze that could wipe out a forest in minutes. This was Cael's translation of something like that, but with more style and of course the better element in this situation. 

Sherry Cromwell could see what was coming next with a worried face; an expression that knew very well that despite her hardest efforts, this short battle was lost. Cael's chakra was completely wiped after this, but Sherry's was long gone before that. _She barely has enough to live._

"_*NOOOOO!!!!*_" Sherry screams in pain of losing, her hands shaped like the claws of a wicked wtich and her mouth gawping in horror. "*IT CAN'T BE OVER! M-MAIDEN WON'T ALLOW IT! CENDRILLION WILL FINISH ME!!!!!!!!*"

"I'll be the one to finish you actually," Cael remarks with a sharp smile as the tags attached tight to his blade begin to glow, creating an illuminating silver light around his sword. A gentle breeze of wind glides past his sword, gaining in power and momentum within seconds of grazing the blade of the Nasaki. Within a blink of an eye there is a violent vaccuum of wind circulating around Cael's blade, set to fire straight at the angered and groaning cluster of golems. By now Cael has bounced off the heads of golems multiple times to stay in the air and charge up his attack, but now he can deal the finishing blow.

_*BOOOOOM!!!*_​


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION/THE WILD LION










​
Such a spectacular sight it was after such a  build up to it. The wind was shot straight at the golems, slicing and  dicing them like frail meat at the hands of a over-zealous butcher. It  wasn't much longer of screams of pain and fright that all that was left  was a thick cloud of residue from the various materials the golems were  made from. Cael lands on the ground, ready to move on to the last target  - The Lion herself who cast this wicked spell.

"Honestly, I have  no idea who MAIDEN are but judging by what you said, they won't be too  happy you failed your mission. I'm not failing mine at all, so sorry it  has to be like this Miss. Cromwell," Cael says with manners, putting his now clean blade back into it's holster. 

"*DON'T REFER TO ME SO NICELY! I SHOULD RIP YOU APART RIGHT NOW!!!*"  She barks in retalliation, clearly angrier than a hungry dog. Cael  doesn't smile or become angry at her answer, instead letting out a  slightly dissapointed sigh.

"But you can't, can you? Now are you going to run along now or shall we wait until Tasuka's men get back up the hill?"

"Tch."

Sherry mutters the sound a sore-loser like herself would make in  humiliation before dissapearing from sight in defeat. All that she  leaves behind is the name 'Ellis' scribbled along the enviroment and the  dust that her beasts were once made from.


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION/THE WILD LION

After three days of travelling after the  encounter with Sherry Cromwell of MAIDEN from the Regnum Clan, Cael  Nasaki had finally completed his mission with a triumphant smile upon  his face. The rest of it was a simple task of remaining by Tasuka's side  while he got about on his 'daily routine' until they eventually reached  the headquarters of his business empire. Now he was standing outside  with many men and women dressed in smart black clothing. Tasuka was at  the front of the group, handing Cael a brown wallet stuffed with cash  with a relaxed smile on his face.

"Thank you very much Mr. Nasaki for your  services to us. The next time you ever need help, please do come and  visit! I'll help you personally myself," Tasuka insists to a  teenage boy who was honestly only interested in the reward. Manners  being one of his redeeming qualities however, Cael made sure this wasn't  obvious at all. Nasaki nodded with a smile before parting ways from the  waving Tasuka and his employees. 

 - - - MISSION END - - - ​


----------



## Minato Mishima (Feb 1, 2012)

> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Code 2*: _Encounter_
> *Chapter*: _2_
> _*Start*_​



Kyousuke rose his eyebrow a tad at her response.  Her body language, tone, and expression all screamed the same thing.  She was annoyed with something.  She was directing it at him, so either she was pissed off and taking it out on him, or he had offended her.  Either way, he didn't really care, as something else had caught his attention.  "Look, it's the Kyouga Path that's heading to the village you probably just came from. Isn't it obvious?"  He crossed his arms a bit and looked back at the road.

_Kyouga path...  Shit.  That means I'm probably in some clan's territory.  That's just great, I have to deal with ignorant fools who think they can own land.  Whatever..._

He turned his gaze back to her.  "I didn't come from any village.  And I've never heard of Kyouga.  If I knew that, I probably wouldn't have asked you, now would I?  _Isn't it obvious?_"  He mocked her, the corner of his lips giving the tiniest bit of a smirk.  He looked back at the path he was on.  How would he get back to the forest from here?  It was just as well.  He couldn't live in that house forever.




> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Liquid Time Code 1*: _Mission: Rainy Day Letter_
> *Chapter*: _2_
> _*Start*_​




The deafening pit-pat of heavy rain drowned out the other sounds one might have heard in the valley.  A cloaked figure, looking to be belonging to a young adolescent could be barely seen, his dark form somewhat concealed by the rain.  Kyousuke was this cloaked figure.  He was looking down at a slip of parchment in his palm, a job he had been given.  He had to deliver this letter to a woman named Reika's significant other.  He pocketed the parchment and looked up.  There was a tiny cabin atop the mountain with lights pouring out of the windows.  He would have to scale this mountain.  There was a path way up the mountain, but that only went up about halfway before it gave way to rock, cliffs, and steep drops.  A single slip up would spell doom for Kyousuke, who(pardon the cliche) was far too young to die.

He gave a sigh and began to trek up the pathway, making sure to stay on the dirt.  When it was wet, dirt became muddy and mud, while slippery, was a lot less slippery than if he walked on wet boulders.


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2012)

*Shell LT*
*ENCOUNTERS*

Every breath this kid was making fizzled her up like a kettle. It wouldn't be long before she blows her top off, and this boy seems like the sort of guy to do it. He even has the cheek to mock her voice, something that was quite daring of him.

"Look, you asked where this was and I told you. Don't think you can play to be some sort of smart-ass to me," She growled on the end of her sentence, folding her arms to match his own body language. Her imitation was much more like a brick wall than an irritated human. "The Kyouga Path if you must know is named after the herbal master who created some of the life-saving medicines we have today from the very herbs that grow here. Why don't you try doing your homework sometime? _Or is the Academy you attend that bad?_"

She gave her own sarcastic insults, with a mocking squeaky voice that sounded like a weeping talking rabbit towards the end. A smirk didn't even appear once on her face, instead a straight look with her acidic green eyes locked on the brave teenager before her.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2012)

*Akise Nara LT*
_Higher Than You Mission_​
Akise Nara, a young up and coming shinobi of the Nara clan stepped foot into the town known as Truen. It was a simple and basic village despite the fact, every single one of every single one of it's townsmen eyed Akise like some sort of criminal. Maybe it was was the way he dressed perhaps? Nah, that can't be it, there's nothing special about his attire except for the symbol of the Nara clan hanging from his neck. From what he knew, they hadn't had any enemies which would come after them. 

Through out history, the Nara's had always been on the neutral side of things. Even if the previous head of the Nara clan had been more aggressive than any other. Besides, they darting eyes that were being thrown at him weren't the eyes of hate. Atleast, that's what he could tell anyways. They were more like the eyes of great suspicion unlike any other he had seen before. 

They were like living breathing statues that didn't even move. Their only focused seemed to have been Akise out of anything else happening at that moment. If a meteor decided to hit this exact location, would they still only have the mind for him? That's how much they're starting to creep him out. Maybe one would think this is like a scene from a zombie movie, but from what he could tell, they were not hungry for his brain. 

Then again, there were plenty of people that Akise had seen that had actually needed one. It wouldn't be so strange that they started to learn for once as hell. It then comes to his mind that the current topic at hand has nothing to do with what's in front of him at all. The Nara boy settles down his body and mind for a bit, taking a smile sigh, not trying to make himself to obvious. Any tension that had been built up underneath his skin, muscles and bones were now almost as loosened like that of a kid's tooth.

Akise took over and regained a calm demeanor that slowly settled. His emerald eyes slowly shifted away from the rays of sight that beamed at him. The boy walked down the road that sheltered small buildings by it's side. He no longer had the worried look he possessed before, rather it was one that looked like he was use to. As expected the eyes attacked to him followed his every move, but once it appeared to seem like nothing was to happen, those eyes slowly shifted away and scattered on to their own business.

The boy in black kept a steady and slow pace, not wanting to draw any attention as he did before. He walked along the road with eyes only forward and a not-so-straight posture. It was Akise's natural ability to adapt to any situation given to him on a plate, and as such he would take care of it properly. The scene around his was scattered with normal looking buildings from left and right. At the corner of the road, something caught his own eye, but just slightly.

Across the street there happened to be shop, or at least it was and looked to be one. Sure, you would think that there's nothing special about shop, in fact there were plenty around here. This one right here though, happened to have it's window shattered completely as if a cannon ball had been blown through it. There were pieces of glass, spread across the ground and from what he could tell, he could only deduct that this event had happened just recently.

"That girl..it has to be more than just a simple squabble between sisters..."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 1, 2012)

*Rakiyo Uchiha
Chess Match*​
The Lord Imperial of the Uchiha might not have been present as his tournament was about to start but he was watching, he was always watching... Rakiyo did not get to his position by just sleeping on the sidelines. He was no doubt still weary from his sending out his "invitations" but his strength was returning ever single day. However if one laid eyes on him at this point they might not recognize him, what was once lusciously long dark hair was now lily white in certain spots. It looked like a bad highlight job but it was much worse at the beginning of the week as oppose to now, it wouldn't take long for his vitality to return in full. While he waited though he sat on his cobblestone throne with a table in front of him, on that table stood a board. On the board was not 32 pieces, there were 24 pieces on the board each positioned in rather strange formation.

"I wonder when all the players will make their presence known. Azuma and Rokuto have put their horses in the race, I wonder how he will fare against them... It's been such a long time boy."

---

*Zero Enna*
_Quotably Quoted_​
*CLAP
CLAP
CLAP
CLAP 
CLAP*

"WHAT THE HELL DO YOU MEAN TEAM!?!?!?" Zero roared in disgust as he was in the back area preparing to go out and fight. He was doing push ups but clapping as he got to the top of them, the goal was to get his blood flowing before the fight.

"I signed up for this thing thinking I had free reign to gut the lot of these kids and now you're telling me to make nice nice? This is fucking anarchy!!! What the fuck is a Sadao anyway? It sounds like a shitty brand of tea or something. Get out of here with this trash." 

*CLAP
CLAP*

"You know what fine but I feel violated right now. You sneaky Uchiha bastards stomping all over the dreams of a boy. I was going to make a mountain of all these kids bodies and literally be the King of Ass Kicking Mountain. Fuck you guys." Zero pushed himself up to a standing position as the Uchiha elder just looked perplexed at all the steaming poo that had emanated from Zero's mouth.

"Um...yea... well that's your teammate over there. Maybe you two should go decide who's going to fight fir..."  The elder was interrupted as Zero keyed in on exactly the kid he was talking about. He thought he was just the towel boy or some kid who wanted an autograph from the Clown Prince.

"Oi!! Listen up Red, this is my show got it. I'm the Whole F'n Show so sit back and watch I'm going to solo this first team." Zero didn't even wait for an objection or anything just walking to the tunnel leading to the arena.

*"Get Your Popcorn Ready."*​


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2012)

*Akise Nara LT*_
Higher Than You Mission_​
The curious face of Akise Nara scanned the wrecked scene across the street. There was shop that had it's window blown through by something. He had confirmed to himself that whenever happened there was was just recent. What made things even more off about it and that scene, was that not a single person took a single glance at the sight. That wasn't just it though, things got more troubling once he had seen someone step onto the glass, cutting their feet and walking walking on as if there was nothing there.

His suspicious had increased drastically, that was something off about this town. The question was whether this has to do with Sera's sister or something else entirely. He can't pull all the puzzles together just yet. The sound of foot steps around the corner brings him away from his stop and forces him to keep walking. He shouldn't try to draw any unwanted attention to himself, but seeing as things were right now, it was a bit to late for that.

Akise brought his body onto the next street that was just ahead. There, he saw a trio of small boys playing with their toys together in a small huddle. A small fire of relief was lit within him as he stumbled upon the sight. At least that was something normal about the people. It's just then, that all three of the boys turn their heads almost like dolls towards Akise. 

He can't help but be a little worried himself while he he's given the same face of distrust as before. The young male can only look away from their glares that pass unknown judgment unto him. 

_'By the way everyone's glare at me, I just hope they[re not one of those societies that claim shinobi as witch's and declare trails just to burn them to ashes. If I remember right, it actually happened before a few times. Things didn't turn out well either.....for the townsmen that is.. '_

Akise pondered in his magnificent brain about the possible reason for such treatment. He denounced that thought though, once he ran it across his mind again,

_'These peons don't fit that profile. They surely would of acted more hostile, like name calling, whispering, rock throwing and torches. Right, right, not a single one of those have shown up yet..'_

The images are brought to his head, which aren't exactly a very beautiful site to beheld. That main reason is because he envisioned himself being the one that those terrible things were being done to. However, those king of acts couldn't happen to him, he simply wouldn't allow it to happen. Speaking of terrible things, the image of Sera is brought to his mind now. Well actually that sight is a very good one, it's just the person in general that's terrible. 

Thinking about it, Akise pulls the slip of paper that couples the necessary information together for his mission and brings it to his face. He's looking for something he could of missed, a possible clue that might be in there that can give him a lead. Just as he makes it half way through that paper though, something zooms past him, creating a trail of wind that makes his hair and jacket dance. The speed wasn't that great, Akise was actually able to get a good look of who it was that passed by him, it's just the sudden action caught him by surprise. From what he could make of the rather fast man, was that he had messy black hair and had the look of someone that hadn't slept for days.

Besides something like that, which he could careless about. There as an important matter that this person had in his possession.

"..That bastard, he took....the mission slip?"


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2012)

​
The crowd cheered, waiting for the great entertainment that was suppose to be waiting for in pod one. Their host was a cat girl summoning who stood in the middle of the stage as she waved to them all. With the mic in her hand she twirled around, gaining more cheers from the crowd! She waved her hands down a bit gaining everyone attention and soon the wild yells turned into silence...

"Welcome all to the first ever tournament!!!" She said into the mic and pointing the mic towards giving them the signal to scream again! Koto smiled as she placed the mic back towards her..

"My name is Koto and I am the host of POD one!" she said, "There are two PODs to this tournament and I host the first one and the seconded one is hosted by my summoner! But today isn't about that today is about the blood shed that will be spilledby angsty teenagers!!!!"

The crowd cheered causing the young cat girl to hop up a bit in joy...

"Now the reason I am here is to call foul other than that, once the opponent is down its over and we can move to the next round!" Koto said as she circled around the stage, "Also the participants are spilt up into two pods, each one you can move at any time and enjoy both shows!"

"Now to our challengers make this blood bath good darlings~" Koto said before turning back to the crowd, "Now lets see who is going first, you ready people?! Because I can feel the excitment in the air!!!!"

*"WOOOOOOOO" *the crowd cheered


----
​---

"Oh well looky here, it seems this is going to be a long match!" Koto said as she turned to one of the openings, "So let me introduce to you!"

*"RYOJI IVERY!!!"*











"Did you know that, A few thousand years ago there was a woman that once embraced the frost as it were it's own child, clinging to it as if it were a shred of it's own life that had fallen from her own soul. A woman of long, light-blue hair, that was said that the eyes gleamed with the color of the moonlight. This woman was known as Celsius of the Blizzard, this woman was not human however, she was a Nymph, an elf who's flesh was of color blue, yet this woman beauty resembled that of an angel?" Koto smiled

"I bet that angel was little old me~ Puurrrr~" Koto said, "They are ice in both mind and body, so lets bring out our next guest!!!"

*"Fugetsu Senju"*











The Senju clan has gone through several generations and their feud with the Uchiha, although hasn't disappeared, had quelled a bit. The Senju found themselves in more of a peace state, as they had avoided battle and become more of a clan about peace.
Koto shivered, "Wonder why they are here in the first place?"

Koto turned to the auidence, _*"SO LET ME ASK YA GUYS!? ARE YOU READDDDYYY!!!"*_

*"YEAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!"*

"You heard them boys, get out here and show them what you can do!!"


----------



## Chronos (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryoji IveryTournament Round One! ​
Ryoji name was called out first. He smirk brew in his face, he felt overwhelming emotion flow through his body as he stepped out of his stationed area, walking down the dark hall, only the light that emanated the was seen, Ryoji walked calmly as he did, the smirk that was pasted in his mien was unwavering. Excitement!

The light at the end of the path intensified, Ryoji heart beat was strong, his head whirled with thoughts of battle. Thoughts of victory, Ryoji stepped out of this long hall and a flashing light slightly blinded him. Once it did, he noticed it... A stage that stood in the middle of arena. Thousands upon thousands of peoples roars, cheers for amazing blood lust resounded through the area. Ryoji felt great, a crowd will view a spectacle of his abilities, of his gain strength that his training has managed his to obtain. 

His metal gauntlet clanged with each step he took, his steps continued, walking up the small stairs, waving at the people, with a large grin plastered in his face. That's right, he was living every second of this slight fame. He turned towards the entrance one in the middle of the stage. With a pumped tone of voice and that demonstrated his naked emotions he said:

"All right! Ryoji Ivery: Heir of Frost! Here and Present for battle!"

He awaited for his opponent. The voice of cheers that roar like thunder. The sounds of ever powerful cheer!

"Let's Begin!"
​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 1, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*












Fugetsu heard his name get called up. He looked towards the area. So he was fighting his old pal who hated him who was a dick Ryoji. Fugetsu grinned. He began running towards the arena. He then used all his strength to jump very high. He then landed in the very tip of the arena.

"Hey Ryoji hows life?" 

Fugetsu asked. He then began to stretch. He felt a few pops on his back. He began jumping forward and backwards a lot to get his blood going. He then started punching the air. As soon as his little exercise was finished Fugetsu grin lowered down into a smirk.

"You did save me last time we met.....so you attack first."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Ivery VS Senju










​
The young fellow he witnessed was a boy he encountered once before when he first stepped on the lands that reign the leaf. A young man who escaped the Uchiha, once before his grin intensified as hies piercing eyes demonstrated slight pleasure behind their gleam. Ryoji hands were brought together before he could place each fist into the palm of his hand, cracking them, the bones pressuring each other, resounded throughout the field. The gust of wind made his clothes, and hair sway with each rhythmic pattern. 

"Well, well. Fugetsu Senju. Been quite sometime since we crossed paths. How unfortunate we had to meet in these circumstances. I would like to hear how thing have been going with."​Ryoji said with his usual calm tone, yet his smirk was still plastered clearly in his face, the sounds of his voice once again reached his ears, the crowd behind him cheered in desperation, waiting for the two kid to engage in marvelous battle. Ryoji hands clenched. His weapon gleamed with each passing ray of sunlight that passed through it. Allowing him the first hit, Ryoji smirk intensified, creating an even larger more visible smirk.

"Very well. Let the best fighter win!"​
Ryoji's legs powered up, pushing the metallic like stage's surface, backing away realizing a few flips, he stooped as his feet swept the surface beneath his heel, his make their way towards his mouth, to his fang, biting flesh and blood pouring out, Ryoji eyes focuses on Fugetsu who stood a few meters before him. Eye that gleamed with hidden resolve, his once gleaming mien that held a polished smirk, was replaced, his features now reflected seriousness. the images of his people formed within his thoughts, the disaster that had occurred throughout his land. All visible through his eyes.

Ryoji finished sealing with large forced his palm had made contact with the earth, a seal had forged on the ground, a seal that reacted to his blood.

*"Summoning Jutsu!"​*
A poof of smoke emanated from the earth his hand had placed in, soon before see a woman had leaped from within the smoke, with the tip of her speed her vision blurred as she neared the young man. Ryoji had summoned his most preferred of all his jutsu. He had summoned Celsius.

Celsius had trench knives held within her fist, her speed quickly reacted from 10 to 70 in an instance. Ryoji once again started to forge seals, Celsius came before the young man and swung her fist, metal like claws in her fist, the trench knives threatening to leave quite some damage on the targets body.

Ryoji finished sealing and once again his voice roared.

*"SHAGEKI!!"*​
He formed an arrow and a bow made of his chakara, his arrows made of ice as well. Placing his arrow on the gleaming string of Ice he pulled. Kicking the earth beneath him, he lifted himself toward the earth. Having a bird vire of Fugetsu, with his new obtained strength that allowed him to lift a total of 6.4 tons, with coordination that could be compared to that of a professional athlete. His arrow throws were much more powerful that before, his arrow was lunched towards Fugetsu, with a speed of at least 80+ miles per hour. It was time, he wouldn't hold back against any enemy.


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 1, 2012)

_The Gentlemen_​
"Tired are we?" 

He smiled and slowly leaned against the wall that Noctis has perched his back upon. He had spied him from the corner of his eyes not five minutes ago when he was on his way toward one of the arenas. His match wasn't till later, yet it would be good to know what to expect out of the landscape and that of his future opponents. That is, if him and his partner managed to make it to the next round. Thinking of which, he had yet to meet his partner. His name was Cael Nasaki if he remembered correctly, he threw the paper away soon after he got it, couldn't be too hard to remember one guys name. 

Suddenly The Gentlemen remembered what he was doing however prior to these thoughts and taking his eyes away from the day dream inducing and wondrous sky he found himself looking back at Noctis. His old "Friend", at least, he thought of him that way. That of a companion, someone to look forward too. However at the same time The Gentlemen didn't forget what he told him that day on the hospital bed, that of the challenge that he had given The Prince.

"All this commotion, and yet you find yourself falling asleep in the burning sun."

He smiled and stared with comforting eyes at Noctis.

"I take it your here for the tournament?"


----------



## Bringer (Feb 1, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*













Fugetsu studied the boy beyond him. Despite Fugetsu goofy personality Fugetsu always had great ideas and was creativity and was good at surprises. He also thought quickly though his ideas always took to much time.

Though Fugetsu did not have any time. Fugetsu watched as blood dripped from his opponent finger. Fugetsu observed a bit but got bored and yawned. He then noticed something.

"You know last time we met you use to be a lot meaner. Haha! ARGH!!! Stay focused!!!" 

Fugetsu yelled at him self to get back to focusing. Smoke appeared and it was that blueish girl who encouraged Ryoji to let Fugetsu die. Fugetsu fave turned serious. He did not know much about her but he suspected for her to hold a grudge because her master was injured because of Fugetsu.

Fugetsu backed a few feat while making a hand seal. The back of his shoe was on the tip of the stadium. Though the stadium felt like a type of earth!! Perhaps stone? Fugetsu did not care he would now have the advantage!!

*ZOOM!*

The blue skinned girl with her trench knives went straight forward Fugetsu. Fugetsu would have backed away but if he did he would be stepping off the platform. Was that allowed? Fugetsu did not want to risk it.

As the girl closed in Fugetsu used his hiding like a mole technique to dig into the platform that was around 3-5 feet thick. It was a tight squeeze and Fugetsu would have to hunch down low. But the technique did its job. He avoided the girl attack.

Fugetsu did not want to attack the blue.....what was it called. A type of elf Fugetsu finally agreed on what species it was. He would call her blue paled ice skin elfy and he would beat her!

But then Fugetsu moved his hand through the softened earth to facepalm. She was not his opponent! Ryoji was. Fugetsu began traveling through the ground slower then usual due to it not being thick enough. 

*Crack! Crack!! Crack!!! Rumble!!!! *

Fugetsu rose from above the ground with a jump right on the left of Ryoji. As he was about to land down from his jump Fugetsu used a hand seal to activate his wooden dome technique. Wood had been made through chakara from the ground.

Wood rose into a dome like shape and covered Fugetsu like a dome like shield. Fugetsu was sure that nothing this kid could do could break the dome in the first couple of hits. Fugetsu then sat down and smiled. He would use one more technique to make the odds more fair.

Fugetsu stuck his hand forward and wood came out of Fugetsu hand. The wood formed into a wooden clone. 

"ALL RIGHT!!!"

The clone yelled out. Fugetsu and the clone attempted to give each other a bro fist but punched each other due to the dark and not being able to see in the dome. After they both grunted and said ow and rubbed there noise Fugetsu began doing hand gestures towards the clone.

"Its dark I cant read your hand gestures!!!"

"Would you be quiet!"

Fugetsu yelled. He then began to whisper.

"Okay are enemies would love to play whack a mole. Do your thing."

And with that the Fugetsu wooden clone melded with the wooden dome and went through it facing Ryoji. He then smiled and did a thumbs up pose.

"Sorry to keep you waiting!!"

The clone yelled as it melded in the platform and then rose up behind blue paled ice skin elfy. He then melded back in the ground and rose to the middle of the stadium and back down and rose back up.

"Ever played whack a mole?"


----------



## Chronos (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Ivery VS Senju










​

His attacks were to naught, he seemed to have submerge within the earth, what a tricky move to beat, however these was not enough to stop him. He teased him as he lifted from the earth and popped his head mockingly, Ryoji face was seemingly bothered by this, a dome of wood engulfed the young man and stopped a powerful thrown arrow, his body reacted through the wood before forming into what seemed like his body. With a smug grin he continued to spew words out of his mouth, Ryoji's mien still unwavering, he witnessed how he formed hole of the earth and popped out before their eyes. Once again mocking their resolve, with the teasing tone he once again asked Ryoji a rather rhetorical question.

"Celsius, use your frost breath on the hole."

"Got it Ryoji." ​
He retracted once again into the hole. A bored expression plastered in his mien. Celsius was once again forming seals, once finished she blew within the hole, the a massive chilling wind coursed through the hole, the wind would cause Fugetsu to chill and freeze, the wind coursed through the hole and started to freeze anything on it's course. Ryoji threw his bow towards the air and started to forge seals once more, clashing his fist together, a gust of wind started to whirl around both his hands on his feet as he mouthed the words.

*"No Shima Tora!"*​
His hands soon created an icy gauntlets and greaves. Unable to do anything at all, he started to ponder, that wooden structure he created hadn't retracted at all. Would a human, be able to mold their chakara to the point where they can communicate with nature? Ryoji eyes swayed as he turned towards the dome. His hand extended towards the side. He had to be vigilant and he couldn't lower his guard completely. The bow fell Ryoji gripped the bow the moment it was in reach. His feet powered and soon, he was demonstrating his new achieved amount of speed. For a second his image blurred, invisible to human eyes, Ryoji speed reached to 80 in a slight instance. His hand crossed through his behind his head, a large swing busted the wooden structure with a large 

*BOOOM​*
Ryoji kicked the earth beneath him once again, escaping the smoke that had been creating, forging an arrow within his hand he pulled the arrow once more on the string of his bow.. Another arrow that had been lunched at the speed of at least 60+ mile per hour now had been lunched. he did not know if he was there... wasting his chakara is his paranoia was proven false...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 1, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​


~~~~~~~~~~~~










​
The light once again surrounded the boy. He could remember coming here before, but his memory was still foggy. The mist beneath him covered up to his knees as it clouded the whole ground. Last thing he could remember doing was waiting for his own match to begin in the Tournament. The boy looked around in attempts of finding anyone. But no one was around, he seemed to be the only person in this world. 

"_Is this a dream?_"

The question echoed through the boy's head but no answer was to be found. As the mist cleared, there was a pink haired woman with matching pink clothes sitting ontop of an altar, reading a book. Noctis had remembered now, he had met this woman before. But couldn't remember when. 

"_You came back so soon?_"

Noctis didn't really have a choice of coming here, he just appeared out of nowhere. He had remembered more of his last time here, the question he had asked that was never answered. He slowly approached the woman sitting ontop of the altar and looked above him.

"_Well, I don't know how I got here in the first place... however the last time I was here, I asked you where this place was. Sadly, I vanished before you could answer._"

Looking down at the boy, she closed her book and smiled for a moment. "_Well this whole place isn't the world you live in. It's a place to guard his memories and I'm the guardian._" Who did she refer to by saying _his_? That was what he was confused about next, not only that but another world? How did he even possibly get here? "_Another world, huh? Then explain how I got here?_"

She seemed to have been a bit clueless about the question. Her face shown it. "_I don't know. I've been here for such a long time that I've even forgotten of how I even became a guardian._" It seemed like Noctis was stuck here if he couldn't figure out how to get out. But that didn't concern him now. 

"_Don't you ever get lonely for being here by yourself?_"

No word had come out of her mouth for the time, instead a smile. Her head shook side to side, "_Not really, I don't remember what it was like being around other people. Beside, I have my books to keep me company._" There was something else about her, something that Noctis couldn't put his finger on. "You're just like _him_. But I can't talk for long before I go again. I wish you best in your tournament."

Noctis then realized that she mentioned the tournament. He had never spoke about a tournament to her once, but how did she exactly know that? "_Wait, how did y-_" He was cut off by her angelic voice that echoed through the area filled with light. "_Don't forget about the light, it is with you now and will always be. Now that your eyes have developed, that very same light could be your greatest advantage._" 

Before Noctis could say another word, the light around him shined brighter blinding his sight. "_Wait! Are you-_" Being cut off again by her voice, "_You'll be back. I know you will. And when you are, I hope your questions will be answered._" The woman's presence was gone and Noctis himself lost consciousness. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~











​
"_Tired are we?_"

A familiar voice was heard from inside his mind. This voice belonged to someone that had not heard for a long time. Noctis's eyes slowly opened, and he saw the bright light enter his sight. The sound of people simultaneously talking had came back to him. As he cleared the light, the sight of people wondering around was seen through his eyes. That was right, he was in a tournament waiting for his next round but someone awoken him from his slumber. The boy turned his head to the side, seeing a familiar face from the past.

"_All this commotion, and yet you find yourself falling asleep in the burning sun._" He gave a friendly smile towards him. Now, Noctis had no doubt of who this person was. The Gentleman was his stated name, though he never mentioned his real name. "I take it your here for the tournament?"

Noctis turned his head back in it's original position and sighed.

"_I have my reasons to be here. But to be short and simple, yes._" 

He realized he dozed off for some time, but his match didn't even start yet. "_It's been a while since we last met. I wonder how you spent your time since then._" Knowing that Noctis might have to eventually fight The Gentleman, it would be like a long desired rematch between them. "_So why did you choose to join this tournament? I thought you hated being around clans from what I can recall?_"


----------



## Bringer (Feb 1, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Senju skills













Fugetsu smiled. They would be distracted and tired out by his wooden clone who would keep melding in the ground. Fugetsu just laid back and relaxed. He closed his eyes and was thinking. He then drifted off in a sleep.

The dream was him fighting all the clan leaders. Except for Azuma of course. Fugetsu kicked the Uchiha clan leader in the face. Punched the Hyuga clan leader in the stomach. And began beating the rest of the clan leaders with ninjutsu.

"Please spare me all powerful Fugetsu!!!"

The Uchiha clan leader begged.

"You are skilled one Fugetsu. No wander why my daughter trusts you."

The Hyuga clan leader respected.

"You are so scary and strong. RETREAT!!!"

The Hozuki clan leader ran.

"WAAAAAHHHHH!!!!"

The Reikon clan leader cried.

"You are very powerful Senju. If only the Ranen clan had someone like you!"

The Ranen clan leader bowed down.

"Well this Senju lad is just something!!!"

The Aosuki clan leader shook Fugetsu hand.

"Fugetsu you are so strong that you can have my position of Senju clan leader!!!"

Azuma congratulated Fugetsu. Fugetsu began stretching.

"It was nothing!.....BRRR do you feel that?"

Fugetsu dreams began fading away. Fugetsu was cold. He began hugging himself. What was going on!! Fugetsu began moving around seeing where the coldness had been coming from. Fugetsu felt around and figured out where it had been coming from.

THE HOLE!!! The dome became a bit frozen from the inside. Fugetsu was in panic. He had to seal the hole!!! But how. He did not have a earth type technique that could fix up holes!!

Fugetsu then got it!! He preformed a few hand seals and used Water Release: Wild Water Wave directly in the hole. Water went through the hole. It eventually the water froze solid sealing up the hole.

"Phew."

*BOOOM!!!!*

"What the fuck!!"

Fugetsu used his arms and feet to back away while sitting down. His wooden dome had a giant crack. A giant giant crack. A began chipping away. There was a few tiny holes and big damaged area that had chipping wood. 

The cracks were so deep that you could see through them if you put your eye on them. He peeked through the cracks to see Ryoji. And Ryoji had a bow in his hand!!!

*WOOSH*

Fugetsu seen the arrow. But it was to fast. He began backing away from the wooden dome. His back hit the end of the dome. The arrow broke through. Fugetsu closed his eyes.........he then opened them to see a arrow inches away from his eye. His arrow penetrated the dome but the very end of it was stuck.

"OWWW MY EYE YOU HIT MY EYE!!!!.....Just kidding HAHAHA!"

Fugetsu laughed. Meanwhile his clone was behind the elf. The clone preformed a few hand seals and used Water Release: Gunshot releasing small bullets of penetrating water at the elf. The clone then turned away to see Fugetsu in a bad situation.

"Fugetsu I have a plan!!! Lets share ideas!!!"


The clone melded through the ground and rose inside the damage dome. Light was shining in the dome. Fugetsu and the Clone nodded. They then joined hands. Fugetsu and the clone began sharing knowledge just through touch.

They both stood up together. They focused and molded there chakara together. They then let there imagination run wild. They had to imagine something big. And bad! The closed there eyes to picture it. A giant wooden house mansion!!! Both Fugetsu and the clone said it at the same time.

"Wood Style: Four Pillars House Technique!!!!"

"Wood Style: Four Pillars House Technique!!!!"


Large amount of wood began coming out of the ground. Breaking through the platform of the pod 1. The platform began cracking. 

*CRACK!! CRACK!!! RUMBLE!!! RUBLE!!!! CRACK!!!!!!*

The platform broke letting large large amounts of wood come out. Fugetsu did not know if they could replace platforms but oh well. Wood began forming into one big ass house. Heck even a mansion!! 

First this should get some distance as Ryoji and his elf would have to get some distance or be hit by the rising wood. Second this would provide Fugetsu and his clone shelter and sneak attacks.

The wooden structure spread wide and tall. The clone quickly melded in the wooden mansion as Fugetsu opened the wooden door and entered. It was so big and had so many hiding places. Heck they made the structure from there imagination. They knew this giant wooden house inside from out!!

*PANT PANT PANT PANT PANT PANT!!!*

Fugetsu and his clone began panting rapidly because of the amount of chakara this took. But this was good. Speed is not good in this house. The clone melded through the walls and melded through the ceiling towards the up stairs way. But he only melded his body but kept his arms and head going through the ceiling.


Fugetsu hid behind a door to a wooden bedroom waiting for them to walk past it so he could slam the door on them. This plan may had seemed goofy and silly but thats exactly what Fugetsu is!!!

"LETS DO THIS!!!"
"LETS DO THIS!!!"


----------



## Minato Mishima (Feb 1, 2012)

> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Code 2*: _Encounter_
> *Chapter*: _3_
> _*Start*_​



"The Kyouga Path if you must know is named after the herbal master who created some of the life-saving medicines we have today from the very herbs that grow here. Why don't you try doing your homework sometime? _Or is the Academy you attend that bad?_"

Kyousuke allowed a small chuckle to leave his lips, despite himself.  This girl was amusing.  "Ah, no, sorry.  I didn't attend an Academy.  You'd be surprised how little a history lesson affects the outcome of a fight."  She seemed a bit older than he was, but he wasn't far from her in height, being 5'8".  She was kind of... abrasive, he supposed, but that only served to amuse him more.  He unfolded his arms and took on a more friendly body language, smirking slightly at the girl before him.  He slowly extended his hand.  "Many apologies, it seems I've irritated you.  It's been a while since I had contact with... anyone.  I'm Kiraitou Kyousuke.  But...  I suppose, if you don't feel like saying the whole thing every time... you could call my Kyousuke."

"Aww, wha's this?  Little Kyousuke gettin' all cozy with the girl?"

The crimson-eyed young shinobi spun on his heel.  They were suddenly surrounded on all sides by an assortment of bandits (hardly more than fodder, even for the young Kyousuke), ronin(these "samurai may have abandoned their training too early, and would prove to be only a mild challenge for Kyousuke, even in groups), and a few ninja.  This was where the problem lied.  The ninja were chuunin level, all three of them.  "You're gonna pay for eliminating some of our men."  "You mean the "men" that kille dmy parents?  I daresay they had it coming."

Before waiting for the man speaking (a tall, burly man wielding a nodachi), to say another utterance, he flew into action.  "Demonic Illusion: Hell viewing!"  He dropped a genjutsu that the chuunin swiftly broke, but the weaker ones were trapped in the attack.  He moved swiftly, drawing his katana and cutting two men down, the first with a powerful downward slash from his jugular to his pelvis, and dispatched the other by gracefully moving from his first target with a skillful spin, avoiding a few tossed kunai from the chuunin, and jamming the blade through another man's sternum, severing his spine as he went.  He then twisted the blade so it pointed upward and dragged it through his flesh up to his throat, before ripping it out and spilling his dark crimson blood all over the ground.

Before he could even move again a powerful fist slammed into his stomach, before gripping his throat and hoisting him into the air.  _Sh-shit..._  One of the chuunin grinned in his face as he lifted him.  "I'm gonna enjoy killing you."  He looked back at the girl.  "Sorry, but we can't let you go after what you've seen.  Boys!  Break her legs and drag her back to base!"  The other two chuunin had released the genjutsu, and now the crowd of men were inching toward Shell with hungry looks in their eyes.




> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Liquid Time Code 1*: _Mission: Rainy Day Letter_
> *Chapter*: _2_
> _*Start*_​



"*Gwraaaggghh!*"

"Tch, just great."

Kyousuke looked back as the cave bear continued to chase him up the mountain.  He had stumbled upon where it was walking with its young and the beast attacked him without question.  It continued to chase him up the cliff face, unrelenting in its pursuit.  Suddenly, Kyousuke ran out of options as he reached the end of the path.  All that greeted him was rocks and cliffs.  He turned to face the bear, who was steadily charging at him.  He leaped, flipping over the beast and landing easily behind it, before looking back.  He reached into his ninja pouch and retrieved an exploding tag, before placing it on the cliff next to him.  It went off, causing a landslide and making a rock wall between him and the bear.  This, however, was all for naught as the bear climbed the rocks, standing atop the wall.  It began charging down at him, miraculously failing to slip and fall off.  

Kyousuke performed a series of seals, making eye contact with the bear.  "Hell Viewing!"  He trapped the bear in a genjutsu, showing it its own worst fear realized.  The bear took on a dazed look and fell off of the mountain with a roll.  Kyousuke sighed.  He didn't want to have to kill the bear, but it had left him no choice.  He looked up and began climbing the wall, continuing his ascent.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 2, 2012)

*Aoi*

She was watching the fight at the window alone. Her other team mate had not shown up, but she knew that person was around somewhere. Although her thoughts weren't on her missing team mate. It was on the fight going on outside. "Ice techniques, and their speed of their attacks." "Is something wrong Aoi?" She was quiet for a second, "I'm not as fast as they are." Disappointment pressed over her as she peered at the fighters. "I'll have to expect this with all of the other fighters of this tournament." Enma began to look at her serious face and began to feel a bit bad and tried to change the subject to something more friendly. Wood hitting each other caused her to snap back and see a shell of wood appear. "Wood? Is he using it as a defensive measure to think up a plan or what?" She watched intently until she saw him bobbing up and down from the ground. She then began to feel uneasy, "why was I teamed up with this guy?" "Beats me and look at your team mate. What the heck is he doing!?!?" Aoi smiled, "he's not fighting serious at all!" "Although, he is using earth techniques." "Yeah, but still. Sheesh, he sure is a show boater." "Yes, but he has the advantage of the field itself. Earth based techniques are very useful. There isn't a place around where you won't be able to use one." "Well... You can't use it in the ocean." Aoi snickered a little bit which caused her to look away from the battle. "You see something new everyday." Then suddenly a mansion of wood emerged from the platform. "Wow, I'm not sure if I should be impressed or what." "What do you mean?" "Well he created a very large mansion that he has the obvious advantage making it cover the platform. Although." "Although what? Is it rotted or something, I don't see anything wrong." Aoi looked it up and down, "it is very large. He must have wasted a considerable amount of chakra on it." "So?" "He just placed himself in a serious disadvantage." Aoi watched intently to see if she could see anything happening inside. At one point she just let her mind doze off into the past week where she took a few missions in order to bulk up for the competition.

*Ho- LT Mission Part 1: Demolition*

Hokuto walked to the border of the territory from where the clan was at to make it to the ruined home to find a man sitting next to a bundle of weapons and a fishing rod in a camp site a few meters away. "Are you the client who needs this house gone?" The man looked up, *"why yes I am. You even caught me at a good time. I'm about to leave to go hunting and fishing for my dinner. Why don't you have it in rubble when I come back and I'll send you back on your way." *Hokuto nodded and watched the man run off into the forest. "Well time to get started." Hokuto placed his hands together to make the bird hand sign summoning the mysterious peacock method. "Beast." Hokuto flipped the set of hand signs three times summoning three beasts. "Why not practice out my limits to train?" At that point a searing pain enveloped his shoulder causing him to fall to his knees. "Aaarrrgghh." The curse mark spread across a fourth of his body covering it with black clouds and twinkling stars. The curse mark began turning his star chakra into a faded purple that reached each of the dog like creatures. "What is going on? This thing hasn't acted up until now?" He looked up to watch as his beasts began to be overcome by the affect it had on his chakra. They began to grow more ferocious in appearance. Another sharp pain caused him to flinch and making his jutsu go out of control and their target was the house.

*Sadao - Mission*

Still hard at work, Sadao could feel that the ever growing soreness in his arms, back and legs, were taking their toll. He could see the villager's actually start carving out small trail lines for the water to travel down, and help water the fields. 

One of the villages men actually held up his hand and asked him to start making a horizontal trench now, that could hold a vast amount of water, that could trickle down onto those small pathways. 

"Alright, sure." The boy simply nodded and shook out his hands, then went back to work on the trench, harder than ever since he could feel the job coming to closer to an end. Though digging towards the village seemed alot easier because the ground didn't seem as moist or even really dry.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 2, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery*
But a Flick of his tongue​
Ryoji witnessed as the clone sprung itself behind Celsius,s he who was still preforming her skill all that did was blow on teh incoming water ball, and froze it into a crystal ball, that was quickly dodged by Celsius. Heading towards Ryoji, he extended his hands and the ball had collided with his hand, Ryoji gripped the large boulder size frozen ball between his grip, Ryoji head was irritated, this battle was a joke. Yet his composure was calm and collected, the roaring voices if the crowd started to resound through the stadium. Ignoring their blatant voices, Ryoji continue to witness how these two started to flail like idiot before his sigh. The ground started to shake, his feet was about to lose their balance, then a huge amount of wood started to grow from the earth, the corner of both their mouth started to lift in slight displeasure, pillars of wood started to lift the towards the air, Ryoji glanced at Celsius who just exchanged his look with a nod, her smile was beaming, while the wood started to toss and turn around wildly, Ryoji kicked the wooden surface.

He started to jumps, and use the moving wood to manage his body an twirl around the forging fortress that formed through the area, reaching higher and higher towards they sky, their extremely high agility and coordination  help them managed through the wooden surfaces  that emerged, Ryoji still holding that boulder of Ice within his hand continued until they reached the sky. The view what happened beneath their feet, that Senju seemed to have created a building among the arena. He and Celsius landed out side, while they witnesses Fugetsu pant and run to the inside. 

His brow lifted as he rubbed his temple with two fingers. 

"Well Celsius... up for a game?"

"What are you talking about Ryoji?"

"It's obvious isn't it? He's an idiot. How do you deal with an idiot? Outsmarting him. Isn't it obvious? He wants us inside."

"Well... it's not like we don't have any other choice..."

"Oh, but we do."

Ryoji points a the large crystal ball that is behind them. A slight smirk had crossed in their lips. They had forged a plan.

"Go to the other side of the house."

Celsius did as told and speeded towards the other side of the building, in a position that was right in front to Ryoji. Ryoji stood before the the bolder size frozen ball of ice. Ryoji led out.

"All right! Let's play an advance version of Hacky Sack!"

Celisus started to forge seals and her hands started to emanated also a powerful gauntlets and graves of Ice. Their face turned serious once more. Ryoji lifted the boulder and threw it towards the air, using his greave his smash his leg strongly, keeping the ball in the air, once he felt Celsius was ready he started to kick stronger this ball of ice. 

"No Shimo Tora."

"HAH!"

One powerful kick caused the ball to ascend towards the sky and once it started to fall,  Ryoji twisted his body and smashed his greave on it icy surface, like a wreaking ball it pierced through the building side, to the other side. Celsius awaited till it reached her soon the boulder had crossed through the entire building, Celsius quickly kicked it back towards Ryoji.

*BOOM*

Once again powerful enough to course from one side to the other. The continued this, the building was starting to collapse. Falling into piles of large wood.

*BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM*

The frozen ball was the thrown to the air, Ryoji kick it downwards and smash to the center of the building. It crashed and crumbled. Falling apart, tired, exhausted, this Senju Chakara reserves where low. This was his chance.


"Hahaha."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 2, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu was waiting. What was taking them so long? Fugetsu and the clone began talking to each other. The clone melded back down and Fugetsu came out of hiding. They were side by side. Where they to afraid to come in.

*BOOM!!*

"Woah!!!"

Fugetsu clone quickly jumped on Fugetsu knocking Fugetsu and him self down dodging the ball of ice. They both sighed in relief. But then the ball came back making more holes in the building. 

*BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM*

The wood had began to break bit by bit. A ball passed by Fugetsu and he quickly jumped to avoid it. The wooden mansion began crumbling. Fugetsu and his clone began looking all around.

They then looked at each other and nodded. They face the way where the ball last went. They focused on that specific spot. They raised out there hands. 

*BOOM!!!*

"Now!!"
"Now!!"

Both Fugetsu and his clone caught the ball. The pressure of catching it made Fugetsu hand ache and the clone wooden hands crack. The force began pushing them back. They were pushed until there back were against the wall. They both smiled as they caught the ice ball.

But they were in a bad position. They had a few choices. First was to stay in the mansion and hope for it to not collapse. The second was to use all there chakara for one technique. The third was to use all there chakara on D rank techniques. The 4th was to use trickery.

Both Fugetsu nodded at each other and began to run. They quickly jumped out the window. They then hesitated as the mansion did not collapse. 

*TREMBLE!!*

But then it collapsed. The clone pushed Fugetsu out of the way. The massive amounts of wood landed on the clone. Or so the enemy was believed to thing. The clone melded with the pile of wood making its existence non noticeable.

As Fugetsu feet was feet away from the massive amount of wood he looked to see the elf behind him and Ryoji who should be on the other side of the rubble. Fugetsu began sweating. What to do?

Maybe he should undo the wood clone technique giving him the rest of the chakara that remains from the clone? No then his numbers would drop. He turned to the elf. He then threw the ice ball gently up and down.


"How about some baseball? BATTERS UP!!!"

Fugetsu threw the ice ball in the air and quickly picked up a piece of wood from the wood pile. He used it as a bat and hit the ice ball with all his strength towards the elf. But he then smiled. 

Fugetsu used some hand seals sweating because of his lack of chakara. He then used plant hold technique. But since he had no wood source he used his hand to make vines and flowers pop up. They quickly shot out and wrapped around the ice ball.

If the elf dodged the ice ball then Fugetsu would pull it back and she would be hit. So either she gets hit or dodges and gets hit. And Ryoji was on the other side of the field and has no time to save her.

"So this it feels to use your brain power to the best of your abilities!?"

And meanwhile while the clone was waiting for Ryoji to come and save his elf for a sneak attack.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 2, 2012)

*Ho- LT Mission Part 2*

The beasts began to go wild under the control of the curse mark. "Stop." He reached out to he monsters that ravaged the home. "I have to get a hold of my self and my own techniques... They are an extension of me..." He brought up his hands and began concentrating. "I... I..." He could feel the curse mark in the way of him trying to force his chakra into the beasts so he could gain some kind of control over it. "I have to fight this thing, but how can I when its way too strong for me." At this point his vision was beginning to blur, his breath began to shorten and the last image he saw was the home fall down before he collapsed. 

He was awoken by a cold wet cloth on his forehead. *"You alright there bud?" *The man looked concerned for his well being. Hokuto looked around and saw he had placed a futon under his head and covered him with a blanket. "Yeah, what happened?"* "You must have overexerted yourself."* The client poured a bowl of soup for him and handed him it along with a spoon. "Thank you." He grabbed the food and ate a spoonful of the hearty meal. *"The good news is, you destroyed my house quite nicely."* The client smiled and tossed a sack of money at him and returned to his meal. Hokuto then looked over to see the man was right, _'maybe I shouldn't be fighting this thing... If I could do that in a matter of seconds with me resisting it... I wonder what I could do if I wielded it properly.'_

*Sadao - Mission*

Letting out a heavy sigh, Sadao leaned against the newly dug trench at the bottom of the steep hill and looked back up at where the lake is. "Just got only 2 feet of dirt to dig through." Trudging his way back up to the lake, he could hear the villagers get to work on the fields, in preparation for the new irrigation system.

_few minutes later_

Coming up to the barricade, that stood between him and the lake. He clawed his way up to solid ground, and slowly stood up. Grabbing the shovel, he then started to prod at the barricade. Slowly but surely, he could see trickles of water, streaming down the muddy edifice. 

Though all at once, the water shot outward, like a raging river. Sadao could see fish and frogs being swept down the man made trench. Little children screamed with delight as the water cascaded down at the mouth of the trench. 

The boy simply trudged his way back to the village, to be met with ecstatic villagers who embraced him and, the old man who set him out on this errand. That night he was actually given two sacs of numerous items of food and his payment for the job. As he waved goodbye, Sadao felt a warmth building in the pit of his stomach, which is something he never felt before. It might of been the warm goodbye he received from everyone or...it was from the bad rice milk the little girl gave earlier that day, which he will pay for later on in the evening.


----------



## Minato Mishima (Feb 2, 2012)

> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Liquid Time Code 1*: _Mission: Rainy Day Letter_
> *Chapter*: _3_
> _*Start*_​



Kyousuke knew traversing a mountain would be hard work in the rain, but this was literally ridiculous.  He had been clinging, quite literally, for dear life for the past hour on a cliff, praying for a let up in the rain.  He had no such luck.  He clenched his teeth tightly and yanked with all his might, pulling only part way up the dangerous cliff before slipping up and almost plummeting down into the jagged rocks below, each one more threatening than the last.  He held in his frustration and tried to calm down and think, when his heart stopped.

The cliff was giving in.  It had come loose and was beginning to fall away from the rest of the mountain.

Kyousuke swallowed hard and slipped an exploding tag onto the cliff, before planting his feet on the rock face and pushing with all his might, flipping backwards through the air.  A great_ Boom! _echoed from behind him, boulders and rocks flying outward at him.  He planted down his feet on a large boulder, before leaping up to another.  He used the falling debris as stepping stones, before giving one final push, jumping up to a cliff.  He barely made it, his hands scrambling for something to hold on to.  He gave a mighty effort and pulled himself up onto the cliff, before falling to his knees and taking several deep breaths.  He looked up.  The mountain path continued here.  It seemed at one time there was one continuous pathway, leading all the way up the mountain, but now parts of the path were missing.  He was just glad to have found something walkable again.

He continued up the mountain path, oblivious to the many pairs of eyes watching his every step.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 2, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
I'll end it here.​
Celsius viewed how the hurling ball of ice come towards her, her smile beamed through her lips, he fist clenched tightly, he strength brewing in her arm, the ball rocketed towards, her as she posed a fighters stance, her arm swung once in range, her ice gauntlet collided with the hurling ball of ice, the moment it did the strength placed behind her fist managed to shatter the spherical shape ice form, Her legs started to forced themselves, creating powerful momentum, she propelled herself towards the air, flipping once, twice, three times before she landed behind Ryoji who stood before the young Senju with eyes filled with undeniable blood lust. 

Ryoji created a single seal, once that released his No Shimo Tora, melting only the ice that incarcerated his right arm. His arm extended towards Fugetsu, a metallic like item was held in his hand, another gauntlet that inscribed was the name of his deceased father: Mitsunari Ivery. Ryoji witnessed his name and a slight brilliant smile coursed through his lips. This was his father weapon, The Melody Arm.

In the past 7 days had Ryoji trained how to successfully wield his father most precious tool. His gave out a smirk, his chakara started to flow through his arm, towards the gauntlet. 

"It's time for me to finish this."   

His other hand reached the gauntlet that radiated with Ryoji chakara, a slight flick on the metallic surface created a powerful wave of sound, that hurled towards the Senju however, these sounds will create a disruption on the person inner ear, Ryoji had placed enough chakara within the gauntlet to make so that the target would be paralyzed, anything before him, anything that breathed and moved, that had chakara would be rendered motionless. This was not, genjutsu it was a disruption through sound. All the people before him, people on stands and people on the crowed that were before him, all were rendered motionless, the gave Ryoji the perfect opportunity to finish this battle.

He, who still held the bow tightly gripped within the palm of his hands, flicked his fingers creating a weak E rank arrow like he always did, however, since he had only used a total of three jutsu through out this battle his chakara was pretty high and so he continued to fuel this bow with more chaka, it grew larger and larger. Wider and wider. Ryoji started to back away towards the edge of the stage with haste. The arrow had grow 2 feet wider and longer. And long as his feet and as wide as his arm, Ryoji now stood at least 200 meters away from the target.

He placed the large arrow into his spear, Celsius stood behind his as he named the arrow's jutsu.

"Dai-Shageki" 

The arrow technique he created. A jutsu that allows the user to create a powerful arrow that will increase in speed by 2.5 miles per second. The distance was immense, this arrow was powerful enough to cleave through a human body with easy to even pierce wood completely. Ryoji strength was in his max, his coordination was tip top, he wasn't gonna miss. His arrow release, being shot this time with large strength behind it. It was launched at 110+ speed and it continued to increase. Shot a the poor Senju this would cleave his flesh... hopefully render him the victor.

"It's over."


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 2, 2012)

_The Gentlemen​_
"I have my reasons to be here. But to be short and simple, yes."

At that he turned his head back toward the expansive sky and slid his hands into his pockets. He had figured that would be the Reason The Prince would be here, however confirmation was always good to have. Although, that being said another thought came into The Gentlemen's mind, he may have to fight him. That would be fine by him, after all he did challenge him to a rematch in the future. Suddenly Noctis spoke again, bringing his attention back from that of thoughts and memories to the reality at hand.

"It's been a while since we last met. I wonder how you spent your time since then." 

At that he looked Noctis up and down, examining him with his eyes. No real visible changes where present, however he surely got stronger, there was no doubt about it. So he gave no response but that of a slight nod, how Noctis took it would be up to him.

"So why did you choose to join this tournament? I thought you hated being around clans from what I can recall?" He quickly chuckled to himself and then looked Noctis in the eyes. "Thats why I am here Prince. I am here to prove something, that a man without a clan can just be as strong physically and mentally." He paused and brought his head back to the wall to gaze once more into the eternal blue and white plain before him. "I an here to prove something, I'm not her for bloodshed, rather, that this world is corrupt beyond repair. And clans? Clans are one of the main causes of that."

"Why are you here Prince? Answering the call of the sky? Here to represent the Ranen clan, no doubt. And are you here for bloodshed? Or are you here because you where sent here?"


----------



## River Song (Feb 2, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*
_The meeting_

She sat on the hill; there were two stadiums, each with people filling into them.  She held in  her hand a piece of paper, on it were the details of the tournament along with her partner and pod.

?Moro Uchiha: Pod 1? 

Hs pressed her lips together in a tight frown; she wasn?t a big fan of Uchiha?s. Lazily she stood up swinging back before jumping onto her feet. She sauntered down the hill, her face alight as she saw the people line up, cueing to see her.  She got to the back of the line of people before smirking.

?If you don?t move your bratty little asses I?m starting this blood bath ahead of schedule!? she bellowed, watching as the line parted, allowing her to walk forward. She got to the desk and smiling at the woman she handed her the slip I?m competing. She said, her smile growing into an almost maniacal grin. ?Now let me in before I wear your head as a hat!?  

Quickly he secretary stamped her slip and told her to go into the back room. She walked into the room, looking around at the other competitors.

?Okay which of you Uchiha scum go by the name of Moro!??


----------



## Minato Mishima (Feb 2, 2012)

> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Liquid Time Code 1*: _Mission: Rainy Day Letter_
> *Chapter*: _3_
> _*Start*_​




Kyousuke gave a sigh as he gazed out at the mountain path.  Once again it had fallen away to nothingness, leaving only spiked rocks and steep drops where it had once stood.  The good thing was there was parts of it still there, so he could jump from one to the other.  He was a bit weary, however, as a lot of them looked very unstable.  He swallowed hard and sprinted toward the edge, leaping off and landing gingerly on the first step.  When it held him up, he continued to traverse the rest of the stones, repeating his actions from before.  As he got to the eighth step, it crumbled under his foot.  He slipped but managed to find a place to hold on to in the rock.  It was actually an easy climb back up to stable footing here, something he was thankful for.

He pulled up to stand atop the rock and leaped to the last step, landing where the path continued.  A few rocks tumbled down and when he looked up at their origin, he saw what looked like a cloak or traveling coat quickly fluttering out of view, followed by an almost inaudible giggle.  His eyebrows narrowed and his fists clenched as he continued to walk up the mountain, no more wary than ever.


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2012)

*Yomi *

She sighed as she kicked her legs back in fourth, she had made trips back and fourth to each of the PODs but nothing entertain was really happening. Yomi had no real connection with others except for those in her clan, so it was kind of weird just pacing forward the whole day. When she heard that Ryoji was fighting she just stared blanky at the boy for a minute then turned around and left...

What was the point in having bonds when no one could literally step up and give them away?

Yomi sighed as she looked at the cheering crowd, it must have been nice having that innocent bliss, when stuff does not concern you and you are an on looker things become shows. But for those literally on stage fighting for something, even if its for the money, pride, and even recognition. Things become a little serious, even with those who don't take things seriously had note the tension that was in the air...

_"Humans..." _Yomi sighed as she paced back to the POD 2 arena, it was slightly bigger than that of POD one and consisted with more clan leaders than expected...

Yomi was wondering if he was enjoying it? The clan leader of the Uchiha, it was no point in remembering his name because more than likely the way that the Uchiha operate he would die of stress than of any natural causes...

Comparing those that was in pod 2 arena and those that were in pod 1, was like comparing a pampered prince to a hardworking labor boy. The difference was like night and day....

Even now as she sat in the arena seats in POD 2, she could hear the yelling and cheering of the ones in Pod 1.

Yomi kicked up her legs on the empty row before her...

Was fighting really worth it?

"In the end I have to prove myself...." Yomi sighed looking down at the vast arena below her


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2012)

*Shell LT*
*ENCOUNTERS*

Ambush.

And a personal one too.

Though for once, it wasn't a bunch of crazy Regnums out for Shell's raw blood. This time it seems the stranger she'd met merely minutes ago had trouble behind him. He immediately began battle with the shinobi, battling at a fast pace but was quickly overpowered by them. Now, the cliched shinobi had an idea in their mind that involved Shell being used as a damsel in distress.

"Sorry, but we can't let you go after what you've seen.  Boys!  Break her legs and drag her back to base!"  

It's only a shame that they didn't know who this girl was, otherwise they wouldn't have bothered in trying.

With an over-confident smirk on her face, Shell slammed Calibur into the ground to wedge it tight between the cracks before using it to lift herself and spin with her feet extended, drop-kicking the man closest to her then spinning the rest of the 360 circle. She yanked her sword out of the ground, kicking the blood off her feet then spreading her feet apart around a foot and a half.

"Come on now! That was just pathetic!" She mocked the small crowd who became enraged and charged towards her, controlled by their emotions. Shell anticipated their attacks, bouncing backwards slightly while swinging her sword to create a light wave of lightning that shocked them in their tracks. What she didn't expect however was another who had ambushed her from behind, wrapping the chain of a nunchuck tight around her neck. Shell's sword dropped from her hand in sudden pain as she gagged and coughed, trying to break free. Her face was slowly going blue while the only words going through her mind were 'FUCK!'


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 2, 2012)

*Aoi- LT Mission Part 1*

Aoi walked into the village and was met with wide eyes and whispers. She kept walking until a old man emerged from a building with a staff in hand.* "It is good to have someone finally answer our call."* Enma popped out of her shirt and crawled onto her shoulder. "Why have you called the great prince Enma?" Aoi pushed his face down, "what can I help you with?" *"The foulest beast in the world chose to live in our field."* He spat on the ground, *"we need you to get rid of it."* "Yes, it is truly monstrous!" Enma began to recede back into her clothing, "Aoi, I don't know if we should do this job." Other villagers began to peek out of their homes. *"Only I could call upon a person with caliber to destroy this beast. It has attacked villagers, starved us, and when we tried to fight it conquered us. Will you help us?"* Aoi could then here Enma whisper to her, "You can't. We'll be crushed. Lets leave." Aoi looked around her at all the people and back at the old man._ 'They are truly in distress. I'll do it.'_ "I'll get rid of the beast for you and these people." An applause rang out only to be ignored by the old man. *"Don't trust this beast, it may look harmless, but the devil wears many disguises."* The old man pointed down the road where and then spoke, *"You will go down this road, and then you must turn right. There it would be a straight shot to the field. Be on your highest alert."*


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 2, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro had her dark sunglasses on as she heard someone screamed her named. Her silver wolf growled at the girl named Hikiri. Moro whisper to her friend, that nobody else to hear it. Moro walked up to the girl who screamed her name loud and clear. Her silver wolf sneer as he did not like this girl at all and bared his teeth at Hikiri. Moro understood her wolf's body language as she did not cared for the girl standing in front of her as well.

"You are late, you don't get the postion of beng captain and I will be fighting first out of the two of us. Don't complain about it, if you were any later I had to save your ass some how. You must be Hikari; I am not part of the clan even though I am still a Uchiha."

Moro leand against the wall as she had a feeling that her words would be used against her as she shutup and did not say anything else. Her wolf was still by herside as he was not going to leave her. He had his eyes on Hikari as he did not trust her one bit. Moro had her ears cock has she heard the cheers from arena 1. She was in her thoughts as she waited for the matches to start up in this arena. She was not pissed as usual as she was saving her emotion for her own match whoever she was going to fight. She petted her wolf to calm him down and have no worries don't focus on Hikari for right now.

_"I don't know what my teammate can do, I have condifence in her getting us to the next level of the comprtition of this tourament. I guess I see what type of responce I will get out of her as my earlier comment. To me she as a temper that can be a downfall but also another way to win to not hold back at all in a fight. So what other insane conversation are we going to have before any of the matches to start up?"_


----------



## Bringer (Feb 2, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Its over!............what were you again?"

Fugetsu spoke as he swung the ice ball towards the blue skinned girl. He was ready to pull the ball back if she had an ideas of dodging. He noticed something strange about the girl. She smiled?

*CRACK!!! SHATTER!*

The ice ball shattered. Fugetsu mouth opened wide. That ice ball was a piece of shit!! It took down his wooden building but could not even take a punch from this girl. Fugetsu crossed his arms a nodded.

"That was a cheap move.....umm what were you again.....a sprite...or fairy without wings....hmm thats it!!! A elf!"

Fugetsu spoke as he was tapping his feet while trying to figure out what she was. Then the girl began flipping across the huge wood pile! Fugetsu opened his mouth. This elf had some crazy flips!!

"Oh thanks!!! You break my wooden mansion and leave!! WHOPEE!!!"

Fugetsu yelled sarcastically. He then yawned. He was a sitting duck but he had to stay calm. He then got bored and jumped on the wood pile. He stared at Ryoji seeing what he was doing.

"Hmm?"

Fugetsu watched. He had some weird arm weapon. Then Ryoji had his bow ready. Fugetsu nodded. Then Ryoji made a basic arrow. Fugetsu began laughing. Did he really think that small shitty arrow would do anything?!

"HAHA! Holy shit!!"

The arrow size had been increasing in size. Fugetsu began running down the wood pile. He then sat down trying to think. He starting stroking his chin. But then he stopped a he realized he had no beard.

"If only I had someone to help me make a plan."

nothing happened.

"I said if only I had someone to help me make a plan!!"

Fugetsu watched annoyed at the wood pile. His clone had began to emerge from it as the clone secretly melded with it when it collapsed. Fugetsu quickly put his hand on the Fugetsu clone face. They both traded knowledge.

"Were screwed!"

The Fugetsu clone yelled. But then Fugetsu had to take charge! Fugetsu slapped the clone rapidly. He then punched the clone.

"Get a hold of your self the enemy attack should be ready!"

The clone fell back down on the wood pile but quickly melded to avoid the impact. Fugetsu on the other hand caught the clone hand. The wooden clone was in a half melded state where tons of giant pieces of wood from the wood pile was sticking out of the clone back. The wood was connected to the clone.

"Did you know you could do that?"

"We have the same knowledge of course I didn't!" 

Fugetsu smiled. He had a plan. The clone looked at Fugetsu funny. The wood pile was really thick and tall. What if they were able to make a wall with it? Though after all this bickering there was not enough time!

*WOOSH!*

The arrow was shot. Fugetsu knew because he could here it soaring through the wind. It was aimed directly at Fugetsu. Fugetsu was helpless but attempted to dodge. But then Fugetsu began covering his ears! The clone quickly ran in front of Fugetsu and he to began covering his ears.

"AHHHHHHH!!"
"AHHHHHHH!!"

Fugetsu ears began to bleed. Fugetsu and his clone began falling towards the ground. They could not move. As Fugetsu and his clone were about to hit the ground the arrow almost missed. 

The arrow slightly pierced across Fugetsu forehead making him bleed with a large cut. Fugetsu and his clone both hit the ground. They could not move. But they were able to talk.

"I guess he was suspecting to paralyze us in place? Well guess again how could he suspect a teen and his clone who are exhausted to stand while paralyzed." 

Fugetsu explained with a smile as he was laying on the floor immobilized. Blood dripped from his ears and forehead. It became harder to hear.

"Haha! And I thought we were not to bright...so do we give up?"

The clone asked.

"Well you tell me we cant move."

Fugetsu answered disappointed.

"HAHA! I guess your right."

The clone accepted defeat.

"Oh im not giving up he better come up her and knock me out!! I may not be able to move or make a hand sign but......but I can stick my tongue at him!"

Fugetsu began sticking his tongue slightly tilting his head with all his might even though he was paralyzed towards Ryoji.

"Fugetsu....he cant see us since the wood pile is blocking his view."

"Damn!!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 2, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​


The Gentleman leaned back on the other side of the pillar as he told Noctis his reasoning. He wanted to prove something to the other clans, that a individual belonging to no clan can be as strong as them, if not stronger. He had no intentions for killing or participating for just the fun of it. His reasoning was what Noctis began to accept and approve. Thought he still had that train of thought of clan's being the reason for corruption and hatred upon this world. Even then, Noctis knew that his path was still valid. He trusts his own beliefs and he enforces it with good intentions.

"Why are you here Prince? Answering the call of the sky? Here to represent the Ranen clan, no doubt. And are you here for bloodshed? Or are you here because you where sent here?"

Noctis felt a bit disappointed that The Gentleman would think of him like that. The boy tightened his glove on his right hand. 

"_If I had my way, I would not have participated in this tournament. From the obvious point of view, I think competition is pointless in order to prove which clan is best. I thought that at first._" 

Noctis's true reason for coming to this tournament is to investigate if Rakiyo Uchiha had some kind of connection with those behind the recent Meteor shower. His own father had convinced him that it was suspicious that a tournament would be held right after the person who claimed to have caused that very same attack appeared. Noctis and his father were both convinced that the anonymous prize had to be something that was related to that event. Rakiyo Uchiha had known something about the individuals that caused the Meteor strike, and most people were oblivious about it.

"_I'm here for the reason of protecting my clan and possibly others from the upcoming conflicts like that Meteor shower. I'm not even interested in the 1 million ryo, but Rakiyo Uchiha himself. The only way I could get to him is by winning this tournament. I want to protect my clan and carry out my mother's wish. I respect your reasons, but I have to find out what Rakiyo Uchiha is hiding. For the sake of my clan, and the others. And even you._"

His team hadn't shown up yet, and his match was coming up soon.

"_All this just happens to fall in the situation where I came to represent my clan. But that is not how it actually shows it to be. I'm a person of reason. I would never fight unless there was a reason to do so._"


----------



## Chronos (Feb 2, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
End​
It seemed it had finished... Ryoji walked up to the two who laid before his feet. His chakara had been almost completely depleted... His breath, his fatigue finally caught up to him, his breath was heavy and so Ryoji looked down at the tow young lads... He lifted his hand and punched his stomach with his left over strength. 

"A worthy fighter Senju... may we battle once again."

Ryoji said as he broke out a smirk. The crowed started to cheer wildly, flailing their arms side, to side as his name resounded throughout the stadium. He's won..

Ryoji had finally managed to obtain victory... what a rather satisfying battle. He viewed the unconscious young man, Celisus walked beside him, as she lifted him from the ground up as she walked him up towards the inner stadium. Ryoji smiled... 

"I'm one step closer to winning..."

His smile beamed as he continued to witness the next fight.


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 2, 2012)

_*The Gentlemen*​_
As Noctis continued his explanation of his actions and motives The Gentlemen smiled more and more. He was still the same, filled with reason. His mind not corrupt with bloodshed as that of the thousands of people in those stands where. His mind still seeking reason and looking out logic. He was still sane, sane and understanding.

"All this just happens to fall in the situation where I came to represent my clan. But that is not how it actually shows it to be. I'm a person of reason. I would never fight unless there was a reason to do so." With a smile The Gentlemen looked into the sky. There was still that of reason and compassion in this world. There was still hope...

"I'm glad... Didn't want that of A Prince turning into a barbarian, right?" He laughed a little to himself and then brought his back up off the wall. "Glad that you still have a sense of dignity and pride Noctis, and you will beat this tournament. Trust me. Your power even so long ago was extreme, and now? I can only imagine. That being said Don't get a big head." He gave joking grin. 

"However Noctis... I must ask, if where to meet in battle in this arena." He paused, once again shifting his eyes from the sky to Noctis. "What would you do?"


----------



## Olivia (Feb 2, 2012)

_*The Mad Clown Prince vs ...?*_​ 
Only one thing could describe the aura of the arena around Pod two?s  coliseum and that was electric. The roar of the crowd had the entire  building shaking, with no roof the clamoring crowd could be heard for  miles. The wind that invaded the area only helped to aid their voices in  traveling even further. The anticipation was palpable; as this  tournament was not only about crowning a winner it was about pride. This  was the first time in a hundred years that the clans were all housed in  one place without it breaking out into full-scale war. Purposefully or  not but Rakiyo had truly brought people from around the four corners of  the continent to look at this spectacle he created. The power to shape  the heavens was fearsome but the power to manipulate the world to his  whim was far more disturbing?

The crowd began to stomp it?s feet and clap in unison getting ready for  the first match. The wind began to build up on the battlefield creating a  mini sandstorm of sorts almost as a harbinger of what was to begin. A  man dressed in a finely hand sewn suit made of the finest materials  walked out into this maelstrom of sand. Undeterred by it this man was  the picture of professionalism.



"Ladies and gentleman children of all ages the Lord  Uchiha Rakiyo proudly presents to you the grandest spectacle the  Shinobi world has ever seen, Dekeisen Taikai. Today we are here to see  the youngest and brightest up and coming shinobi the ninja world has to  offer. Now without further ado! *LETS GET READY TO RUUUMMBBLLLE!!!!!*" 

The building was almost bouncing up and down from the sheer volume of  the cheering as the announcer worked the crowd into frenzy. Nothing had  happened yet; it wasn?t quite about rooting for the clan representatives  either no this was quite simply mass hysteria. The announcer was no  amateur either he knew how to get the crowd going too

"Introducing first from Team 2, standing in at 5'7  160 pounds this mysterious platinum haired youth has no clan  affiliations and he has more nicknames than I have ex-wives! He is known  to some as the Ayatollah of Rock n' Rolla, the wait I'm not going to  say those they're disrespectful to the other contestants but these other  ones are alright... the Phenom, the Excellence of Execution here he  comes the Mad Clown Prince Zeeeerrrrooo Ennnnnna!!!!"












The Clown prince walked to the edge of the tunnel letting the moment  build and sink in, this was a moment the young pierrot wanted to savor.  Thousands upon thousands cheering it was showtime? 

Zero came out strumming wildly on his air guitar like a motherfucking  rockstar. He chewed up the scene his infectious madness spurring the  raucous crowd on, they didn?t care if he didn?t have a clan or who he  was they were just excited to see the beginning of one of the most hyped  events in the history of the Shinobi World. Zero didn?t let the moment  go to waste as he stopped going off on his air guitar and walked to the  boundary between the battlefield and the crowd getting on top of it. He  pumped his fist emphatically in the air as the crowd grabbed at him  going absolutely nuts at his off-kilter display.

"Yeah baby!!! I CANT HEAR YA!!!? Zero  roared as the crowd got even louder the entire arena threatening to come  down around them. Zero jumped down from boundary and raced over to the  other side of the battlefield getting on top of this one, snatching the  microphone out of the announcer?s hand along the way.

?Are you going to let them beat you!?!?!?! Go ahead, go nuts, go apeshit!! Let me hear ya!!!!? With  a resounding roar the crowd got impossibly louder as Zero walked to the  middle of the battlefield with the microphone in hand. 

?You can introduce the first victim now?? Zero said into the microphone as he tossed it to the announcer.

"Now introducing from Team 10, a mysterious contestant which seems shadier than my glasses, completely in a team by them-self! A being which feels colder than ice, but hotter than the son; I give you the unknown, the anonymous, the puzzeling, TTTTIIIIIIIIIAAAAAA-HHHHHHAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL---!"

Before he could finish his statement a cloaked figure walked out towards the stadium. The object didn't try to attract attention to themself, but this didn't seem to help, as the entire crowd just stayed quiet as they watched, who ever this was, approach the battle ground. The person's shoes touched the battlefield, but even yet, no applause went out for this mysterious figure. This person, instead of saying anything, just stared at their opponent. Even though this individual could stare straight into Zero's eyes, staying completely silent.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 2, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​


The Gentleman praised the boy for his ideal logic. He didn't find it neccessary for him to do so. That is how he was always like. His actions, his beliefs were all based on his mother's wish. Not only that, the Gentleman also believed Noctis grew in strength and power. Realizing, Noctis remembered his first time unlocking his clan's Kekkei Genkai, the Surigan, not too long ago. Which then reminded him, what ever did happen to that blood boy he fought. Is he in the tournament as well?

He lost his track of thought then came back to reality. After listening to what the Gentleman had to say, he asked one particular question that was bound to be asked. 

"However Noctis... I must ask, if where to meet in battle in this arena." He paused, shifting his eyes from the sky to Noctis. "What would you do?"

Awkward silence then reached between the two. Noctis lifted himself from the wall. He approached beside the Gentleman facing the opposing direction from him. "_I guess, I will have to treat that as our long desired rematch...._" Noctis knew that he had to fight him at one point. This tournament may have driven them through that direction. But he couldn't forget why he came here. He would have to take him seriously if it came to that.

His eyes were filled with confidence looking straight forward. "_How would you take it if I were to defeat you in such circumstances?_"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_Ain't Nothin To Fuck With_​


Zero watched as his opponent entered the battlefield, it was the same cloaked figure from before who gave him that uneasy feeling. It wasn't as strange or oppressive now that Zero had adrenaline pumping into him from the earlier theatrics but the crowd's cheering was silenced simply by the presence of this person. It was an ominous aura this person was giving off but Zero refused to be knocked off his game, he was here to become the king of Ass Kicking Mountain, and the first stone was going to be this hooded fellow. Zero began by shadow boxing at first his punches came slow by his standards, not even blurring just insanely quick by human standards, soon he ratcheted up the flurry moving in a blur before his hands just disappeared completely moving far too fast for anyone without great sight to see. Zero smirked at the hood as the crowd began to roar once more for Zero?s little display.

?What the fuck is your deal you killed the buzz just by walking in here, now I had to go and get these idiots all riled up again. You must think you?re pretty badass with that cloak but how bout you show your face? Better to let them see what?s under the hood before I hack n slash it up into hamburger meat. Whaddaya say mystery man?? Zero produced two of his signature butterfly knives from his cowl twirling them not just in front of him but taking to twirling them around his head and body. It was almost like an elaborate dance with the blades, Zero was definitely hamming it up for the crowd with his performance.

?Now watch the butterflies carefully, Bub. They?re the tickets for your bus ride to the next world.? Zero tossed both blades into the air nonchalantly appearing to not even move to the untrained eye, however he did a quick spin and drove his heel into the hilts of the knives sending them rocketing at the hooded person. 

*BOOM*

Zero didn?t even bother to restrain himself as the air around him contracted before rending and making a resounding explosion. Only a cloud of white smoke remained in his starting position as he moved faster than sound itself rushing after the knives he had just thrown. The knives appeared to move even faster as they accelerated toward the hood, moving so fast the friction of them moving through the air couldn?t be heard. 

?I want that laffy taffy, that SNIKT SNIKT!!!? 

Zero brandished both knives in hand as he finally appeared in front of the hood, having thrown the knives as a diversion he ran behind them and grabbed them. The goal being that once they reached a certain range so he could get a clearer opening up close and here it was, he brought his hands together as he made a crossing swipe with both his knives as at his enemies face.


----------



## Minato Mishima (Feb 2, 2012)

> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Code 2*: _Encounter_
> *Chapter*: _4_
> _*Start*_​



Kyousuke's grip on the man's arm began to go slack as his vision began to blur and darken.  His teeth began to slowly unclench as the man choked the life out of him.  As he slipped into the abyss, a vision of his mother and father smiling at him swam through the haziness of his mind.  He formed handseals, suddenly letting loose the Hell Viewing genjutsu.  The man had to release his neck in order to form the seal to release the genjutsu, as did the man holding on to Shell.  He quickly drew his sword, preparing a Kenjutsu attack.  

"San-Jū-Roku Pondo Hō!"

Kyousuke released compressed air that shot forward and embedded itself deep into the throat of the man who had been choking him, killing him instantly.  Hh eden launched forward to Shell, pushing her aside as he swung his sword toward the man who had ambushed her, the man preparing an attack with a kunai.

_Splash!_

The sound of blood hitting the ground was loud in Kyousuke's ears.

The man was wide-eyed.  He looked down to see a katana sticking through his heart.  Kyousuke looked down as well.  The man had jabbed the kunai into the left side of his gut.  The boy yanked the sword from his opponent, who fell backwards, pulling the kunai from his stomach.  Kyousuke coughed up a and of blood and fell to one knee.  "Damn..."



> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Liquid Time Code 1*: _Mission: Rainy Day Letter_
> *Chapter*: _4_
> _*Start*_​



"What... the... fuck..."



When Kyousuke finally got to the house and opened it, greeting him there was a group of girls around his age with... developed bodies, changing out of their clothes.  He froze.  They froze.  Stare-off ensued.  After a few moments the girls realized what was going on.

_"KYAAAAAHHH!"

"KYAAAAAHHH!"

"KYAAAAAHHH!"

"KYAAAAAHHH!"

"KYAAAAAHHH!"_

A sudden five times uppercut rocketed toward his chin, sending him flying upward into the ceiling.  "Ouch.."


----------



## Olivia (Feb 2, 2012)

_*Declaration of Power*_
​
The person just stands completely still, watching the movements of this boy. The kid named Zero pulled both knives in hand as he finally appeared in front of  the figures hood, having thrown the knives as a diversion he ran behind them and  grabbed them. The anonymous individual had stood still though, as the knifes skidded past the figures face, as if the skin had been made out of some sort of iron. The hood gets pushed back and the figure simply grabs Zero's arm, quickly twirling and throwing him backwards.

By this time the hood had completely fallen. Long black hair flowed out, as if it had been wanting to escape the entire time. It was clear at this point that it had been a female Zero was sparring with. She opened her eyes, to show the ice blue iris's, staring straight at her opponent. Her lips turned slightly upright, only so slightly, as she claimed:

"I see, Zero Enma, I expected better of you. Your speed wasn't quite as fast as I would have wanted. Maybe I have over estimated you, even if only slightly."

As Zero is still recovering from her throw she stares, looking straight into his eyes; many would say it would feel as if she was piercing his soul with this look. Her smile did not waver however, all she had done was extended her arms outwards, explaining:

"I feel as if you should attack first. It wouldn't be very fun if I were to take you out immediately, plus I am not very good at containing my power. So, come at me at full force, so I may witness what power you have obtained."

She looked above Zero's head, staring up towards the stands, with her thoughts on one clear motive. She thought to herself as if she were declaring it to someone in the stands:
_
"That's because all one needs is power. If you can gain a certain power then you will be a perfect shinobi, one who can not be defeated. Isn't that what you believe?"_


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2012)

*Yomi *

Fightng these days was more than to just protect yourself and your country, but a way of proving yourself. And sometimes a way to have fun and enjoy yourself, in this world, the line between sanity and insane was nothing but a blurry line. The two mixed with each other so much that Yomi couldn't help but bet that their was someone out their like her cursing the world.

Yomi closed her eyes, realizing that Koe was asleep deep inside her because of her request she opened her eyes again. 

They were becoming two separate people, Yomi realized that when VO made it clear to her. She was more outgoing and aggressive than Koe, she needed to be protected and put in a place where she can thrive. Almost like a flower, but even flowers wilted and die most of the time..

Yomi growled at that fact...

Soon this body would become too stressed to have two different people inside them. One of them would have to absorbed, and more than likely Yomi would have to go. She was born to protect Koe from the outside world, keep her warm and safe from all dangers that were presented. Despite that being the fact of the matter, Yomi couldn't shake the fear of death...

She would have to do it so Koe can live...But until then, she has to make this place safer for the girl that was in her body.

Yomi forced a smile on her face, when did she become so resolved?

She giggled a bit and soon the other match in POD 2 started...

"What an..." Yomi began, "Boring existence..."

She looked down at the boy in the ring as she got up and put her hands on Inzunami

"Ape..."

Yomi turned around and headed back to POD 1, where it at least seemed to quiet down a bit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2012)

*Takashi/ Harkat*

The blue-haired guy didn?t even lookd ofr the two people he was supposed to team up with, it was like a toatl pain for him to go and ask each of the competitors for their name, it would only be a waste of time. As soon as he knew he would not find them anytime soon, he went all the way to the arena and sat leaning on the round wall that would prevent the espectators of the event to get mixed in the fight of the fighters. next to him Harkat who was smiling stupidly while looking around just like a little kid, getting surprised by the amount of humans gathered in the colliseum to watch the show. 

" Hey, hey, hey!! Takashi! This is awesome, it has been a while since I saw so manyt humans together, is this is event so special? " the mebodiment of the void questioned as a big smile was reflected in his mouth. Takashi, still with his blindfold on, only shrugged together with a " Dunno " coming out from his mouth. He wasn?t interested in the tournament itself but in the strong people he could find in the place.

" Anyway, just shaddup and Lemme see what?s gonna happen " the Aosuki boy stated and he didn?t have to wait any longer before a funny smell would arrive to his nose. It was dangerous but at the same time the kind of smell he loved, as if someone really strong or special in some sense had arrived. Hearing at the boy, who was introduced as a clown, raising the excitement of the public, he couldn?t do but laugh...The fight was going to be funny for sure.

Moments later, the man in the suit began to introduce the person who would be the rival of the masked guy, a erson that killed the mood with a cool apparison although Takashi couldn?t see why the public became silent, he could tell that the smell of this new person was bothering him, the smell of a woman that clearly was different from any other female he had been in contact with.

" Harkat, what do ya think ?bout ?em? "Takashi asked to his friend who stood in silence for a second before saying" They are fools...but they could be like...How should I say it? A pain? A good challenge? Maybe tehy are stronger than you. not that youa re too strong, you are just a kid anyway. "the silhouette replied with a playful tone before receiving a hit from the boy.

" Ya?re always speakin?more than what ya should " although instead of an answer from Harkat, the only thing he heard was the beginning of the fight, his ears catching with ease any sound of steps, any word, any change in the air." This gonna be good "


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Old Reliable *​
Zero’s body was airborne, his back to the ground he began to think about what had just happened. It was incredible how his blades just glanced off of her; his new tactic was completely obliterated in the span of seconds. Not only that but her combination of speed and strength was eye-popping she took him by surprise but he still should have been able to react accordingly. Instead he was literally thrown for a loop by this mystery person, no he caught a glimpse of her it was a woman…

Zero tilted his body back so his head was angled diagonally with the ground as he extended his arms, keeping his palms flat he planted and pushed up somersaulting. However he misjudged the amount of force he was thrown with so when his feet touched the ground he quickly lost balance ending up on his butt. Some members of the ground began to laugh at him and rightfully so considering all the showboating he had done prior.

"I see, Zero Enma, I expected better of you. Your speed wasn't quite as fast as I would have wanted. Maybe I have over estimated you, even if only slightly."

*Kukuku*

For the very first time since this whole battle had started the Authority had spoken, however it was something Zero did not want to here. The comments this woman made angered him enough as is but what the Authority was asking was downright ridiculous. There was no way Zero would do something like that, there was no way he would forfeit this match. The woman stared Zero down as he got to his feet, staring straight at his eye. The piercing way she stared at him seemed so familiar to him, but then something dawned on him. It wasn’t that she knew his name it was the way she said it, there was a strong familiarity. Even the way she spoke and the words she used, she was baiting him and he knew it but his anger was building to a head.

"I feel as if you should attack first. It wouldn't be very fun if I were to take you out immediately, plus I am not very good at containing my power. So, come at me at full force, so I may witness what power you have obtained."


Zero’s eye began to spin as his iris began to darken and a white diamond formed in his sclera. The black and white patterns began contrasting and melding to create grey in certain areas of the eye’s sclera. Finally in the middle of this pattern was his pupil, which was black with a red outline. This was the gift Zero Enna had been born with this was the Rimen Sharingan.

“Grab somebody sexy, tell’em hey. I’ll give you everything and then some lady.” Zero knew he was holding back some by not using it yet but he needed to know what he was up against before he went all in with that jutsu. Zero began to seal his movements were as wild as ever but his speed was staggering as he laid down the five seals necessary for his next jutsu in a matter of milliseconds. Zero gathered the negative chakra to his fist, as he got ready to create the reaction.

RIMEN KATON KAEN UDE!!!

Zero drove his fist into the sand like a hammer as an explosion that sounded like a modern day grenade went off. Springing up from the sand was a closed fist hand made of flames, however these flames were a fair amount hotter and very unique. A blaze of sapphire flames the size of a bear prepared to immolate the enemy in front of Zero, he quickly pumped his fist into the air causing the blue flames to fly up into the sky. Zero flashed a smile at the women as he used the fist to cover up his front, although he was sure this woman wouldn’t attack. She was patronizing Zero and she was going to pay dearly for it.

*SNAP*

What was one fist now had broken up into 16 smaller ones, Zero still couldn’t properly aim the attack but the heat of the embers and the mass quantity of them would almost certainly guarantee a hit. He brought his fist down emphatically as the flaming fists bore down  expeditiously in the vicinity of the mystery woman.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 2, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuga*

*Tournament arc*

Tenshi was in pod 1. She was so happy! There were so many people she know. And most of all....Fugetsu was there! And he was fighting. Tenshi stood in awe as the fight went down. She noticed Fugetsu was as goofy as ever. She began to giggle. 

She did not even know Fugetsu had it in him to......pull that stunt off. Tenshi stood no chance against Ryoji when she fought him. As Tenshi watched the wooden mansion appear she cheered.

Maybe Fugetsu....was rubbing off on her. She never liked him from the get go when he encouraged the war with the Uchiha and Aosuki. But after they fought the shadow man he grew on her. But his violence was rubbing of on Tenshi to.

The fight felt like minutes but it had been about 30 minutes. Tenshi could not believe the outcome. He........did not even hit Fugetsu with an arrow and Fugetsu still collapsed...and it was not from exhaustion. She observed Ryoji arm.

Tenshi began shaking. Were there really opponents strong like this. And then Ryoji ended the match with knocking Fugetsu out. It was cruel....but Fugetsu would have never given up from what Tenshi knew. She was kinda relived as Fugetsu would have tried to push his limits.

Tenshi watched as the blue skinned girl carried Fugetsu outside of the stadium. Tenshi began shaking even more. Ryoji was capable of this? And Tenshi moves relied on close combat...did she really want to get close to him? Tenshi began to rub her head and remember that kick. He must have gotten stronger.

Did Tenshi really want to fight in this......this tournament. With all these powerful opponents. Tenshi stood up. Her head down. She began to leave the audience stand. She seen Fugetsu in this kind of hospital bed. Most likely where injuries are treated juts in case they make it to the next round.

Tenshi walked up towards Fugetsu. She looked at him. His ears and forehead was bleeding. He looked like he was out of it. She felt sad for him. Did Tenshi really want to end up like this. Did she really want to see people battle it out?

Tenshi wanted to check out pod 2. Maybe there was no battles going on there. As she was walking she opened up her paper of her teammates. Noctis and Yomi? As Tenshi was walking she bumped into this girl.

"So.....sorry."

Tenshi stuttered then bowed hoping for this girl to accept her apology. She did not want to make any enemies. Not now. Not ever.


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2012)

*Yomi*

She had her eyes closed, trying to block out all the sounds from the cheering crowd from POD 2, and it was almost giving the girl a headache. It was getting boring for Yomi to walk around, she swore that the Uchiha gave no consideration to those who were fighting. He was probably just wanting to see them fight for his own enjoyment and who ever was the winner from this competition if not Uchiha...

He would take that into consideration that they would be a threat to him...

Yomi mind wondered if it was like that the Uchiha was a cruel person indeed. The first person who lost today was a Senju, it made her think did the Uchiha see the weakness from his distant family clan, but if a Senju won the whole thing then it would be the saying that they were still close to the door of the Uchiha..

"Ha..." Yomi laughed a bit, the shamefulness of that thought if it was a true thought was nothing more of a man keeping his greed. She shook her head as she continued going back to POD 1. 

She participated in the tournament because the simple fact that she had something to prove to her father and clan. That they weren't weaker than anything, Yomi understood why they put her on a team because that was what it meant to be a ninja. You had a team and from there you grow until you get up to a certain level than everyone is either a enemy or someone dangerous.

The Uchiha was the main symbol for a snake that was biting it's own tail, their whole existence threaten others, and most importantly Koe...

Yomi closed her eyes, "Calm down...You can do this..."

She was here to also show that she was going to be the main threat here, it mattered to her that she proved herself. Not for the sake of the Uchiha but for herself, if she could win this whole thing than maybe then she would feel that she was strong enough to protect Koe...

In the end it was all for her...

Thinking extremely hard Yomi bumped into a girl by accidentally, the girl quickly apologized...

"Tenshi Hyuuga?" Yomi said, "Don't worry about it, the whole thing was an accident, please don't bow towards me because I am suppose to be bowing to you.."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 3, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuga*
*Tournament arc*

Tenshi noticed something about this girl. She was not rude like the rest of the people she met here. It was a relief. Tenshi quickly stood up straight. How did this girl know who she is. Maybe because she was the daughter of the Hyuga clan leader?

"No no I was not looking where I was going."

Tenshi spoke honestly. Her head had been down the whole time. Though she was glad she did not stutter this time. She then studied the girl. She was very pretty and fierce...like the name Yomi. She then decided to take the guess.

"A...are you Yo.....Yomi? Im Tenshi....of co....course you alr.....already knew that

Tenshi spoke innocently. Though she was annoyed by her stutter. She was so nervous. Not only from this tournament but this girl. But Tenshi feels there is more to her then meets the eye.

"I need to find my partner. Are you her? I kinda want to share knowledge with everyone we ever fought experience wise. And then we will have a better understanding on who we will send out on are team?"

Tenshi spoke with a bit more confidence. She then pointed to a few more chairs and made a friendly hand gesture to tell Yomi to follow her and sit. Tenshi sat down and cleared her throat.

"Should.....should I start?"


----------



## Kei (Feb 3, 2012)

*Yomi*

She looked at the girl for a minute and watched as she stuttered over her words, it was kind of cute that this was the girl from the family that could make your heart fail. The world was cruel indeed to her, she was never safe from the simple fact that every where around her was dangerous. Yomi looked down at her for a minute for the simple fact she was taller.

"Of course, I should educate myself with the heir of the Hyuuga clan shouldn't I?" she asked, "It should be common knowledge of who you are, hehe.."

Yomi watched as the girl finally swallowed the lump in her throat and talked normally. But Yomi could still sense some nervousness in the girl aura, she had a high standing it was almost normal that some kids didn't want that. Many accepted it as a cruel fate other just learned how to deal.

It wasn't many times Yomi consulted with someone of high standing that was among her age.

"I am Yomi Minamoto of the Minamoto clan." she said as she cocked her head a bit, "I should have seek you out earlier, but I had a bad headache, can't stand loud noises for too long and I left the POD 1 area and went to POD 2..."

Yomi eyes narrowed at the loud noises that was coming from the arena...

"It seems that they are still cheering, ah..." Yomi shook her head, "The Uchiha doesn't know how to make soundproof things that can make us relax?"

Yomi took a seat as the girl ushered, "Yes please, I don't know anyone from around here and I kind of refuse to stay in a loud area for long..." she smiled slightly


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 3, 2012)

*Aoi- LT Mission Part 2*

Enma was peeked out of her shirt at the field ahead, "Aoi, please don't do this. I don't like what I heard." Aoi began to get annoyed by him, "If you feel so bad go and stand at the edge and let me deal with it." At her words he jumped out from the bottom and stayed at the edge. "That must be it." 
[sp][/sp]
She took out a kunai and began walking up close to it. "Is it, alive? It seems to be just a tree." As she closed in she saw it twitch suddenly and decided to ignore it. Once she was a meter away it suddenly sprung to life and puffed up to twice its size and shot out needles that stabbed into her upper left chest. "Arrggghh." She instantly jumped back, "Take this!" She threw a kunai at it expecting it to stand still except it began running away at high speeds causing her to miss and it stabbing into the ground. "That thing is fast." "Aoi, Aoi!" Enma ran up next to her. "Are you alright?" She looked down at the needle and saw it was just like the throwing needles she had in her pouch. "Good, they're not poisoned." "Good news? That thing just attacked you and your happy that it didn't poison you? We have to go!" Aoi watched as it reached the other side of the field and began making its way back to her. "I started this fight, it won't just let us go. Not to mention we took this mission. We can't go back on our word."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 3, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuga*
*Tournament arc*

As Tenshi sat and got comfortable she took in a deep breathe of air. Tenshi had never fought many ninja or met a lot but she had to share all her information. Her father and mother are watching her in this very moment and knowledge is vital in a battle.

Tenshi had to think back to her first fight outside of the clan. She was not sure if this certain person was in the tournament but she did not want to risk the chance of having information and not sharing.

She had to relive the moment. She thought about it. She was running and was challenged because of her eyes abilities. Gackt was strong and powerful. A tough opponent. Tenshi inhaled and exhaled.

"My first fight...someone name Gackt. Where to start? His goal was something about Uchiha eyes. His abilities? Well first he is very strong. He has a type of natural strength. The fight started with me using my mist genjutsu. It had no effect because he had no emotions. The fight was even. Until he transformed into...a whole different person. He had sharp teeth and incredible strength. I had no chance against him. He also used a suiton. I would not be here if he did not spare me." 

Tenshi spoke like she was pathetic. How could she lose to someone like that. He was powerful but still...she was not even in his league. She then sighed. Looked right back at Yomi and spoke about the next people she met.

"The next person I met was Takashi. It was also the first time I met Fugetsu before we were friends. You know the Senju that was defeated? Anyway all I know about Takashi is that he is an Aosuki. And basic knowledge on Aosuki is they have super smelling. Lightning release. And I heard some rumors that the have split personalities but I don't believe in that." 

Tenshi spoke. She was so inexperienced back then. She actually debated with two genins in front of two clan leaders. She quickly shook her head. She wanted to get to the next memory.

"My next memory is about Fugetsu. We never fought but I seen a good glimpse of his ability. As all Senju he used Wood,water,and earth. He has multiple techniques in those elements. And from seeing his last fight he improved his arsenal greatly. There might be chance we fight him if his teammates win." 

Tenshi spoke with a smile all the way. Fugetsu and her had a special relationship. Not...a like like relationship. And not a brother sister relationship. It was complicated. Anyway her next thought made her shiver. The next person she met. Ketsueki.

"Next is Ketsueki. He is psychotic and loves killing. He always uses his scary laugh and creeps me out. To make it even worse he manipulates blood. Thats all I know about him...I...hope I dont fight him! I...I......"  

Tenshi was showing high show cases of fear. She did not know how to explain this....boy who was a monstrosity. He always laughs no matter what. Tenshi then gulped and got a grip.

"Next is Noctis. He is a Ranen and are teammate for this tournament. All I know of his abilities is he has a technique that makes a fake image of him self and uses lightning streams to track people somehow."

Tenshi explained Noctis abilities with a normal voice. By now Yomi would probably be annoyed by her rapid change of personality. Even Tenshi was annoyed. But she could not help it. She then wondered if she was bipolar? She shook her head. Of course shes not. Its her confidence problem thats in the way.

"Anyway I have met three more ninjas. This one is no genin...or chunin. This man I fought along side Fugetsu and Ketsueki. And then Noctis joined. This man started the war between the Uchiha and Aosuki. I doubt he is in this tournament but I will just say his abilities encase there is a other shadow user in this tournament. He had a powerful summon that was fast,swift and could break apart forming into these scary shadow bunnies. It was extremely agile and could change its hands to claws. Next he could blend in a shadow. My Byakugan found him. He also used a shadow bind technique and a weird technique that took us to a other world." 

Tenshi began hugging her self while explaining this person. He was her strongest opponent and she would have died if she had no one fighting along side with her. And she was so confident during that fight. Why cant she be like that right now. She then coughed and continued.

"Next is a girl I had a mission with. She is blind...powerful...no extremely powerful. She is a Uchiha and has a bunch of wolves with her. She has some powerful fire release and is excellent with a sword. Lets just say she saved me from a very horrible situation....heck three to four horrible situations."

Tenshi sighed. Her most recent opponent. Ryoji. She had just seen his whole fight and had fought him before. She then inhaled and exhaled again and spoke.

"Ryoji...is strange. He spoke to me as if he was not human. And my Byakugan picked up something off about him. He uses ice arrows. He is fast and precise. And from the fight I seen he is even more skilled with ice arrows then I thought. He also has a powerful summon. He has great strength. And has a arm thats makes a sound. The same sound that took down Fugetsu. Im sure you seen the fight?" 

Tenshi inhaled and exhaled again. That was all her information she could give. She smiled at Yomi. Maybe now Yomi would have a better understanding of the opponents here. 

Though knowing probably made her worry. Tenshi was worried as well. She felt as if...she does not fit to become the heir of the Hyuga clan in the future. Tenshi let out a disappointing sigh.  

"Forgive me if I made you worry about the tournament."

Tenshi apologized.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 3, 2012)

*Aoi- Lt mission part 3*

She sat there and began to think of a strategy to fight its speed. _'Maybe I could use my new weapon, I do know I have to stop that thing from moving.'_ Aoi began thinking about her techniques of fighting, _'maybe if I use my wind mill shurikien... Yes that is a perfect idea.'_ Aoi brought out her giant wind mill blade with the other hidden making it seem there are just a single weapon. It began closing in faster and faster. "I've got to do it now or it'll be for nothing." She attached metal wires to both connecting both with a fair length of metal wire before she threw the weapons. Ahead of her the plant charged at top speed and she had used the top to hide the bottom one in the shadow. "Now to capture it!" She then threw two kunai at both wind mill blades to force both to go opposite directions. The cactus stopped and wondered why she had deflected her own weapons until the metal wire ran out causing it to continue its course but instead caught the beast with the wire. The wire began to wrap itself around the cactus monster faster and faster causing the blades to get closer and closer. "I have to look away." Aoi turned her head and only heard the sound of flesh ripping.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - "Find My Sister" Mission Post 1*



"Mmmnmnm" Shirasu frowned and grumbled as he looked at the mission scroll that was presented to him. "What the hell is this, Jiji?" The old man that Shirasu was addressing, menacingly scowled at the young man in return.

"This is the mission that you will be doing, now get going!" he spat.

Shirasu wiped the little spit droplets from his face and backed up a bit.

"Ok, ok, calm down Jiji. I was only asking. I thought you maybe had something more suited to my skills." Even as Shirasu said this he already began scoping out the other scrolls on his desk.

"You little brat", the old man sighed. "Missions are as much about expanding your skills as they are about playing to your strengths. From what your sensei tells me, you need to improve your ability to observe. An investigation is the best remedy for that."

Shirasu petulantly grumbled before taking up the scroll. "Ok I get it. Find a missing sister huh? Maybe if there were kidnappers, I can whip someone's ass after all...."


***​

A few hours later, Shirasu would find himself in a town in a neighboring region in front of the house of a certain "Rick" fellow. Shirasu whistled when he saw the massive estate. Whoever this guy was, he must be loaded.

"Are you here to help? Have you come to find my sister?"

Shirasu smirked as he saw an uppity man come dancing down the estate path in a rather over dramatic fashion.

_What kind of character is this guy?_

Rick's dramatics finally brought him before Shirasu where he got a proper look at the young man and immediately curled up his nose in distaste.

"Can you really be here to help? You look so evil." he said rather bluntly.

"You're a rude bastard aren't you?" Shirasu muttered.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 3, 2012)

*Aoi- Lt Part 4*

Aoi remembered what the old man had said in the request,* "until there is nothing left."* A cold shiver went up her spine, _'I can't do that can I?' _She hesitated but looked over at the minced monster that was about to attack her. "I wasn't even defending myself, that thing was the one to be afraid. It only protected itself from me." Enma looked up at her and back at the corpse of a plant monster in front of them. "Its alright Aoi. Its better that it died by your hands than some cruel person. Not to mention you killed it swiftly than torturing it until it died." She did a quick nod to agree. "You are right Enma... Now I should make sure it won't have to think of this world any longer." She took out a kunai and a exploding tag. "What are you going to do with that?" "I'm going to use the explosion of the tag to get rid of its body. They'll be nothing left with it being right next to the blast." Enma looked over at the body one last time and ran over to grab the weapons. "Oh yeah. Thank you Enma. That would be very bad to have metal pieces thrown at us from the explosion." He dragged the juiced up weapons and she put in chakra into the seal activating the timing sequence it had. With a quick thrust of her kunai it stabbed into the corpse. "Lets go notify the old man." Enma nodded.


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2012)

*Shell LT*
*ENCOUNTERS
*
Shell was flung to the side like a ragdoll, her face blue from the lack of oxygen. This began to change however as she regained her breath and recovered Calibur. In exchange for freeing her however the boy who Shell barely knew had his side punctured in a last pre-death attack by their attacker. He collapsed to the ground on a single knee, clutching his wound as he cursed the ground he crouched on. The Regnum could tell that he was of a much lower level and found this difficult, so she certainly had to gain the upper-hand here. It was already embarrassing that she'd been overpowered so easily, but she was going to make sure that wasn't going to happen again.

Making her first move, Shell dashed straight for the first enemy and cut him down without uttering a single word; the blood of her unfortunate victim splattered across her cheeks. She wedged her sword in the ground and swung around it to land balancing on the top to face her second target who was around 20 or so meters ahead of her. He equipped himself with two daggers in anticipation of Shell's attack, but he'd need more than those pathetic blades to hold her off. With silence she raised her arm to form a ball of pure lightning from the chakra swirling in her palms. The lightning sparks crackled and snapped through the sky, echoing the noise of screeching birds.

*BIRI BIRI*

With the Lightning Ball in her right hand, Shell twirled her left index finger around the handle of the sword before pressing her body against Calibur and launching herself straight for him. Her body was a rocket with the tip a blazing ball of lightning that ripped straight through the man with a large '*SLASH*' before she landed vertically against a tree. With the Lightning Ball gone, she fiddled with her left hand to pull the wire attached to her sword and yank it towards her, cutting down another surprised shinobi in the process before landing on the ground with Calibur in her hand. Shell's first thought was to assist her partner here by at least defending him from the thugs even if she didn't know any medical ninjutsu. Regnum landed in front of him, Calibur shielding him from any projectiles.

"You should get yourself out of here kid. It isn't too safe right about now~"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 3, 2012)

*Aoi- Mission part 5*

"The job is finished sir."* "Is it now? Did you get rid of all of it."* At that moment a loud explosion rang from the direction of where the field was at. "It is now taken care of." The old man gave her a raised eye brow and looked over her shoulder. He returned to meet her face with a forced smile with a nod and handed her the sack of money. *"You keep yourself safe little one."* "Hey, what about me?" The old man looked at Enma,* "and you too."* Aoi gave him a nod in return and turned to walk away. When she made it outside and began to leave the little town she began to see more and more people leave their homes. "I guess it was for the better, right?" "Yeah, its better that all these people can return to their normal lives." The people began to hug and smile. Some were already grabbing farming tools to replant the field. "It'll be winter soon and we're gunna need some food to survive." Aoi's face became concerned, _'I didn't think that they were in so much trouble.'_


----------



## Minato Mishima (Feb 3, 2012)

> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Code 2*: _Encounter_
> *Chapter*: _5_
> _*Start*_​




"H-heh..."

Kyousuke gave a half-hearted chuckle, as that was all he could muster.  He slowly rose his head to meet her gaze, smirking a bit.  His forehead had broken out into a cold sweat, his eyes had dark rings around them, his hands were clammy, and his skin tone had gotten very pale.  "Y-... you think...  I'm still here because..."  He had to stop here and take a few deep breaths, before continuing.  "You think I'm here because I like your company?  Kunai tip...  Poisoned.  Who'da thunk it, right?"  He coughed, spilling some blood on the floor.  He reached up and grabbed Shell by the front of her shirt, weakly pulling her to him.  "Listen here...  The... way I see it is...  I saved your life.  You owe me...  So if you let me die here...  I'm gonna kick your ass..."  With that and a final smirk he released her shirt and bowed his head, falling unconscious.  It was a strange way to sleep, as he was still on one knee, but he lacked the energy to even fall over.



> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Liquid Time Code 1*: _Mission: Rainy Day Letter_
> *Chapter*: _5_
> _*Start*_​



Kyousuke heard the door slam behind him and flinched a bit, coughing and playing off his deep blush.  Well, at any rate, he delivered the letter, finding out that Reika's "beloved" were actually here beloved sisters, who... were sexually open enough to change in front of each other.  He still shuddered a bit at the thought of their bodies covered only by the flimsy fabric of their underwear...  He shook his head a few times, shaking away those thoughts before continuing with a bag full of ryo.  Mlssion complete.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*


_A few days ago..._


"I'm going to a tournament? Why aren't one of the Yagyuu going?" Shirasu's face was the very picture of confusion. None of this made sense to him.

"... because, the invite was only for young representatives from the various clans", the old man replied. He was already fed up that he was the one that had to explain it to Shirasu, a young man who wasn't particularly quick on the up-take.

"Hmmmmm" Shirasu grumbled. He was a man with ambitions, but he wasn't delusional. There was no logical reason he could think of that he would be sent instead of one of the other young swordsmen from the main family, all of whom possessed increasingly legendary skill despite their young age. "Won't it look bad if I go?" 

"Heh, you catch on at the strangest of times. Yes, there is an element of prestige here, but that has already been taken care of. Yomi-sama is the village's primary representative. She will fight and she will win, so whoever we send in addition to her is irrelevant. That duty falls to you. Since you are a novice even among novices, we will be assured that Uchiha will not learn anything about Minamoto techniques from you."

Shirasu stared blankly at the old man for a moment before responding: "So you're sending me because I'm shit?"

"To put it bluntly, yes", the old man replied. "Make us proud young man!" He gave Shirasu a firm slap on the shoulder to send him on his way.


_Current time, at the tournament..._


Shirasu stood quietly in the pod area, not really paying attention to what was happening.

_That old bastard, I'll get him for this. One day, I'll make it big, then he'll be sorry..._

Loud cheers erupting from the arena floor disturbed Shirasu from his thoughts of revenge and drew his attention to the floor area. One of the ninja on his team had won... somehow.

_Damn, nothing but sneaky ninja bastards everywhere..._

Shirasu's gaze panned around the stadium, taking in the foolishness of it all. Is this what the ninja world had become? Back away from all the lights and attention, Shirasu noticed Yomi moving about. Even though he was at the tournament with her, they had not traveled together. Even he knew that much was inappropriate.

_If she is here though..._

Shirasu's ambitions suddenly came to the fore, giving birth to an interesting idea.

_Hm, if I impress the Waka with my skills, maybe she will hire me as a bodyguard..._

His face changed from a smirk to a toothy grin. No time like the present. Not thinking to speak to the other members of the team, he left and headed down into the arena.


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 3, 2012)

_*The Gentlemen​*_
After The Gentlemen has posed his question to the young black hair boy that of a man known as silence entered the conversation. Speaking his words of nothingness and telling his tales of no-one. Finally however Noctis, spoke, "I guess, I will have to treat that as our long desired rematch...." He spoke looking opposite and parallel to The Gentlemen focusing more on his thoughts then his words. 

"How would you take it if I were to defeat you in such circumstances?"  The Gentlemen stood there, listening in on that of his own question. It was a hard one, for both of them. Being pit against each other like wild dogs and expected to break one another when neither wanted too. They both came here for that of reasons other then fighting, and having to do just the opposite? 

He stood there for a long while, staring beyond that of what it appeared that he saw. Staring into his own world of thoughts. What would he do if he where to lose it all to Noctis? Lose everything his hopes, dreams, to that of his very friend?

"I'd be watching you in your next match and cheering you on all the way." 

He turned, facing Noctis back now.

"If one dream dies the other must live on. And I'd do everything in my power to sustain that life."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2012)

​
?And the winner of the first match is Ryoji Ivery!!!!? The crowd applauded the azure haired boy?s performance; he even elicited some cheers from the Senju out of respect.

?Wow everyone what an opening bout, those two really brought it didn?t they. Ryoji literally brought the house down on Fugetsu. But let?s see if we can double the pain and double the bloodshed out of our next two fighters!!!? The crowd let out a rambunctious roar as they prepared to hear who was fighting next. 

?Introducing first he hails from the Minamato clan. A group that is far more samurai than shinobi, he comes from humble beginnings and is one of the two entrants representing this fine clan. Let?s hear it for Shirasu Minamato!!!!?

The crowd grew ravenous, as they were now one contestant away from seeing these young gladiators go at it.

? His opponent is a young girl hailing from the Sarutobi clan. She is one of the brightest young women I?ve ever met and hopefully she puts her mind to doing some rather naughty things. This girl is also the youngest contestant in the Deikeisen Tekkai, put your hands together for Aoi Sarutobi!!!?

Koto turned to the auidence, _*"SO LET ME ASK YA GUYS!? ARE YOU READDDDYYY!!!"*_

The crowd let out another resounding cheer as Koto left the ring as both fighters stepped onto the battlefield.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 3, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Standing at the window in the waiting room she heard the crowd roar with excitement for the upcoming battle. "Aoi, are you ready?" Enma placed his hand on the side of her head while perched on her shoulder. She looked over at him and back at the arena in front of her with serious eyes. "I'm ready as I'll ever be... and Enma... I can't let you in there with me, I won't let you get hurt for my sake." She turned around and walked heavily out of the locker room then to the arena. Before she touched the tile Enma hopped off and climbed up on the building to get a bird's eye view. She stopped and turned to face where her opponent stood and tightened up her gauntlets that looked more like boxing gloves. "I pray that you give up here and now, I can't promise that you will still be alive when this fight ends." Enma stood on top of the building looking down with worrying eyes.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 3, 2012)

Natsu Kaguya
Flesh and Bone​
There was once a time where these trees, these flowers never bloomed, these extensive amount of flora and fauna, never knew the existence of earth.where these planet only held dust and dirt throughout the land with nothing to support it, a dead and fruitless, with no humans, no animals, no nothing to make these lands worse... I live in a world were my land had been destroyed and taken hostage by the strong and wield it like a finely sharpen blade in their hands.

I never cared for these dumb and useless excuses for obtaining titles, Truth be told, I only care for the deliciousness and excitement of  battle! I lust for a greater, purpose that doesn't delude my minds with power, of course, if I obtain power along the way than that's just a bonus. What I truly desire is something that some men deem honorable, that some deem worthy for someone with honor, and other that see it a plague that consumes the sanity of a human being. What I seek in my life is one, simple thing.

An opponent. 

Someone who makes me react wildly and make me flail my moves uncontrollably, I want to witness something great among ourselves, I want out fist to clash, I want our speed to break the sound barrier! I want to drown in the magnificence of battle!

I don't fight for GOOD! And neither do I fight for EVIL! 

I just FIGHT!

I, Natsu Kaguya!!

Will Bring the House Down on ANY Shinobi That Stands Above Me!

But first....



> _Wild Gardens_
> *Client:* Mimi
> *Rank:* D
> *Description:* Help me clear up my garden! It's gotten completely out of hand! I swear some sort of chakra has brought some of these plants to life and now there are monster tomatos with stubby legs and other creatures roaming! Clear them out~~~!!!
> *Reward:* 5,000 Ryo l 10 + 1p



I have to do this simple mission.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 3, 2012)

Kurai Satsugai LT
_Mission Flashback_



> _Turn It On_
> *Client: *Dr. Stea
> *Rank:* C
> *Description:* I need you to go into my lab and destroy everything there. Don't ask any questions, just do it. There may be a few of my erm... 'creations' about but that should be more than enough for you to handle.
> *Reward: *15,000 Ryo l 20 + 2p



Kurai lowered the mission slip and looked up at the massive structure before him.  It was a giant castle, complete with stone masonry and everything, and the tallest toward had a strange metal bar coming from the top that was constantly attracting the lightning that continuously struck from the heavy clouds above.  Kurai lowered the hood of his traveling cloak and walked inside of the castle, pushing the giant wooden doors open.  He had to destroy everything here.  Well, that wasn't too difficult.  In his pouch were no shuriken, no wire... just hundreds upon hundreds of explosive tags, ones that he had specially made for this mission, with several times the blast force of standard tags.

He heard a moaning sound and something scraping against the stone walls and swallowed hard.  Whatever was in these walls didn't want him here, that much was obvious.  He continued on, his eyes darting every which way.  He placed a few tags on a wall, and several more on a support beam, before continuing on.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 3, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Romulus walked down to the beach, as he looked for Moro as he wanted for her to feel another enviroment. He saw her meditating under the unbralle with her wolves and his wolves too. He walked over to Moro as they travled to this place, he noticed her tanned skin as she looked hooter than ever as a beack babe. "You have another mission, in the desert."

"That is fine with me, it is better than sitting on a beach for the past few days."

Romulus handed her the scroll, Moro read it as she scaned it with her fingers. she read that the village was closed by, closer towards the desert area. Her males wolves was thinking we wish we were human to mate with Moro. Romulus glared at the wolves and growled at them to behave. Moro rolled up the mission as she washappy about it.



> Name:Beware of the creeper
> Client: Ihan
> Rank:B
> Description: Hi...we come from a normal village that has no ninja. There has been a accident with one of are civilians. A mad ninja who specializes in experiments kidnapped a member and filled him with many many chemicals. He was left for dead! But he awoken. He has increased senses and has physical strength and speed now. He has been kidnapping and.......even raping a few females then he kills them. Please there is no antidote track him down and kill him. And he is a complete psychopath!!
> ...



"I have to go buy me a skimpy out fit to attracted this guy to me so he can rape me."

Moro picked up her ninja stuff and pulled on her ninja shoes as she dump the sand out of her shoes. She put her shoes on and put on her shirt. She and her wolves kept walking for three days to get to this small village. Her wolves was not happy about the heat as they walked to a small oasias near the village. Herwolves splashed into the cool water. After a small break Moro and her wollves reached the town as Moro found a small town and bought a skimpy outfit as her wolves got noses bleeds as they looked away from Moro skimpy outfit.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 3, 2012)

*Akise Nara LT*
_Higher Than You Mission_​
That rapscallion.

Akise, who has just invited himself into the village of Truen has already been robbed and it hasn't even been ten minutes yet. Just what kind of people do that to there guest, but more importantly, who steals a simple slip of everyday paper. He doesn't have much time to question that part now through, because that pathetic thief is getting away. The culprit cycles his legs back and forth without rest, speeding down the road at surprising. He moves without looking back or hiding, just running madly with the mission sheet tightly in his swinging fist. 

This guy has quite the dangerous speed for a non-shinobi, but for one who is one, Akise is fast on his trail. His feet rapidly hitting, his emerald locked onto the criminal at hand like a hawk. The two race down their imaginative track as the rest of the towns people simply stand by. That's right, no action is taken, not even a single glance at the two racers playing tag. His been is decent, but no match for Akise's, whose only a few seconds away from catching up.

"Hey, give it up. Whatever your trying to accomplish is failing, just like you,"

That said, removes the flap covering the black pouch at this right thigh and unhesitantly removes the polished throwing kunai. Crushing the distance between them like child's play, he brings the short knife-like object over his should and between the grasps of his index and thumb fingers. If this thief wasn't going to speak or halt like a good boy then he would have to take that blade to the leg. He hasn't been here for long but he's already going to injure a townsmen, what a drag.

He doesn't get that chance though, as the man he chases after dashes to the left and steps onto a nearby dumpster. He then uses the dumpster as support to leap onto the building against it. Akise regains his focus after watching the spectacle that this normal human just performed, he obviously isn't trained in the way of the ninja, yet he's able to project moves that's similar to one. The boy chases the oddball of a man, performs the same act as he, trailing him like a shadow.  

Akise flips immediately into a safe landing, at the same time the crook is passing over to the next building just across. The Nara boy, refuses any further continuation of this cat and mouse game, removing a thin string of wire underneath his sleeve and hurling it like a rope. The wire traces through the air swiftly and wraps around the man whose in midair right about now, a total of five times. The thing instruments, tighten and squeeze are it's victim like snakes. More noticeably, it pulls the thief away from his high-flying trip to the next building.

By a strong pull, he's brought back aggressively into the wall of the stone building. His back lashes off severely from the vertical surface and bounces onto the one just across. He is knocked into the middle of a closed in alley way, but the fall manages to loosen the wires restricting him. He would run off into the outside, but that black-haired Nara boy lands just in front of his path. There are no words spoken, just the shinobi swinging his foot forward as if he was lightly kicking a ball towards a child.

That action alone bring the man crashing onto his knees, followed a not-so-lenient Akise pushing his thief's head into the nearby wall. Just like that, the problem is rendered unconscious, as if to expect that result, the Nara doesn't bother to take a second before pulling the mission slip out of his hand. He can't help but feel good about himself after easily taking care of the light work. Akise brings the sheet to both of his joined thumb and index fingers, twisting the useless item and tearing it to shreds without a single after thought.  

Akise Nara turns his face to the side and brings up a small smirk. Those emerald-eyes only staring at trash. People really are low, aren't they?

"Don't take it personal that I ended your game of tag so early. That isn't exactly my type of thing. I'm more into playing detective, you get it?"


----------



## Olivia (Feb 4, 2012)

*Thalia Uchiha
A Chakra Unlike Others

*She simply smiled, observing as the platinum haired kid's eyes shimmered in a strange way. So, this boy did have the Sharingan, but a strange version of it, that much she was positive of. It looked strange, but then again, it might just show some sort of advancement. Before she could continue and ponder on the though he sent a attack towards her, one of which she hadn't seen before. It was some sort of blue flames, and even though she was already at quite a distance she could feel the intense heat the fire had been radiating. She didn't change expression however, commenting:

"You know, I don't like the heat all too much, I prefer if things were to stay cool and calm."

She lifts up her right arm, straight in front of her, as the fist of blue flames divided into sixteen individuals. It came crashing towards Thalia, but her composure remained calm. Right before they had collided the flames seemed to stop in motion. It was hard to tell, due to their color and texture, but the flames had been physically frosted over, holding the blue like flames in place. The ice quickly cracked, with the fire dispersing afterwords. She took a few steps forward, explaining:

"Those flames were definitely not regular fire style ninjutsu. They were also quite hotter than normal flames; even my special fire freezing jutsu required a little more chakra than normal to freeze them over. I must say that is quite a complement. Maybe I want to get a up close and person view of what is causing this power."

In the following moment she had been standing in front of the boy, with her hand on his shoulder. A slight amount of frost formed its way onto his shoulder, but nothing big or drastic to pay attention to. Her face was almost pressed up against his, as she stared him straight in the eyes, trying to see if she had missed any single detail. For her entire stay on this earth she had never encountered a Uchiha with such eyes, it bewildered her, and she liked to know as much as possible about the world.

"_Zero_, you've become rather crazy. It's sort of strange, I never depicted you'd end up this. But you know what, this is a good thing, you've been blessed with some strange strength, that's for certain."

She leaned in to whisper in his ear. She made the movement ever so quietly, trying to make the only one notice it Zero.

"However, even if your powers may be of help to us, you yourself are currently a enemy of mine. So---"

After the next moment she had been about ten feet behind where Zero had been standing now. Her expression didn't change, and in fact she acted as if she had been just continuing a sentence, by completing: 

"Show me all you have now. I can't promise that I will hold back after your next attack. After all, time is of the essence." ​


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Shell LT*
*ENCOUNTERS

*As Kyousuke hopelessly passed out on the grass, Shell cut down the last enemy before tending to him. She knew she'd need a bit of help here, and now is the time where there has been a first for a lot of things. Dragging her thumb across the tip of her canine to draw a lick of blood before swiping it down her exposed arm. A brown glowing seal formed instantly, circling the streak of blood.

"Summoning Technique!"

A glimpse of a bright light than a burst of white, puffy smoke later and there was a short brown cat with a large head and cute, chibi-inspired body. The stern look matched with the scar on his face was instantly noticed and recognizable to Shell. She had met him not long ago, so his image was still fresh in her mind.

"What's the trouble?" Nove asked with his chibi arms crossed in a serious posture. Shell pointed at the unconcsious teenager laying on the ground with only his subtle breaths a sign of his life. The Exceed let out an exasperated sigh before grabbing Calibur from Shell. 

"Uh, what are you doing?" Shell asked with a concerned tone, only to be blanked for a moment while Nove unleashed his white, angelic wings and began to hover in the air with the sword dangling down from his paws.

"I'm not carrying the kid. Too heavy for me anyway," He answered simply, not at all affected by the situation's emotions. Shell shook her head in dissapointment before heaving the boy over her back.

"Obedient summon aren't you (!)"

"Don't get cocky now. We've just met. Summoners must develop relationships with their summons. At this point in time, I'm still trying to make sure I made the right decision."

"Fuckin' tell me about it!"

Shell set off with Nove, stepping over the littered bodies of the dead shinobi to get to the path she was originally on. She ended up running in the same direction towards the village to save the boy over her shoulders from an untimely death. The village wasn't far away, but Shell wasn't even sure if there was going to be a hospital or even a good doctor there. Afterall she was heading there to pick up some possibly illegal weapons that Lessar ordered through a scroll delivered via a bird, so the impression Shell had was that this village was shady if anything. When she arrived however, it was far from that.

The village wasn't big at all, with only a single red sign above the gates revealing it's name to be 'West Hyouka'. As soon as Shell step foot in the village, everyone noticed the bleeding body slumped on her shoulder and three people immediately ran out of the crowd to help. Two women who appeared to be nurses took the boy out of Shell's hand while a much older man with a twirly mustache began to speak.

"Thank goodness you brought him here in time! Goodness knows what would've happened!" He spoke with an upbeat tone before leading Shell and the hovering Nove in the same direction the nurses were going. 

"Are you a doctor?" Shell questioned, just to be sure. It could be a crazy scientist for all she knew.

"Of course! And the only one you're going to find around here!" 

"You can take this now," Nove stated as he handed Shell back her precious sword before lowering to the ground. His wings dissapeared in a small burst of light - a process Shell still found interesting. She thanked Nove sarcastically as she put her sword away, then preceeding to follow the doctor to his office. Once there, the nurses placed the teenager on the bed and immediately began to clean and bandage his wounds.

"Now, you do no we aren't free, right?"


----------



## River Song (Feb 4, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

This mutt seemed to think it was scary as it growled at her; Hikari simply flipped her hair before kneeling down so she was eye level with it. ?Do you really want to enter the spiders web boy, because believe me it will not end well. I?ve never tried wolf, it sound like iut would be nice with rice balls.? 
she whispered her tongue darting out to lick her lips as she looked the animal in the eye. As if breaking out of a trance Hikari looked up at Moro.

?Uchiha blood still runs through your veins so you?re automatically makes you scum.?  She smiled at the girl. She didn?t like the Uchiha at all, every time her circus passed through their territory the Uchiha would come out in the masses but for the most part they didn?t laugh at the clown or clap for the gymnast, they did make alot of snide comments though. They always thought they were better than her.

Well they weren?t.

?Fine do what you want I really don?t care, once you get killed I can do this on my own, I?ll be so much easier.? She said waving her hands.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

Natsu Kaguya
Mission​
The young teal haired teen boy walked among the hidden forest. He had accepted yet another worthless mission in attempts to get some quick cash, serious all this helping and being nice things was getting to his nerves! I mean, why bother helping the helpless!? This completely and utterly sucked! No it extremely sucked! But what could be done? It's not like he could hope for money to drop out of the sky or something, right right.

He looked at the sky as if waiting for his prayers to be answered. He head darted side to side, with a large opened mouth smile and an expecting look on hie mien. 

"What!? I meant your weren't gonna drop more money for me!? You suck!"

As if talking to some other being beyond these dimension, he continued to speak:

"Well? I have this mega awesome background and crap, and yet I'm stuck within these small ass little-- you know what never mind! Screw you to hell!?" 

His rantings continued as he walked along the road towards, his words made no sense as he seemed to had spoken to some unknowing larger being amongst these worlds comprehension, not a God, but he spoke as if there was some sort of superior, yet unsuperior being that held the strings of his fate. He scratched the back of his head, while an exaggerated frown was placed in his mien. Displeasure traveled through his self being, as he placed his hand within his pouch quickly gripping a slight piece of paper as his eyes followed the colorful writings of these magnificent piece of-to-much-originality-placed piece of work.

"Yeah, yeah. Magniiiiificent work on the grammar,and combination of different type of fonts, but could you, PLEEEAAASSEEE!!! try to give me something more... I don't know, suited for my awesomeness and badassness!!? Fighting condiments!!?? SERIOUSLY!!??"  

Once again, as if speaking through an invisible wall, did this kid continue to wonder through the forest. What was on his mind was unknown... 

"I saw you edit."

...

He wondered through the road, looming through this forest as he searched for his destination.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*

Shirasu looked on with mild surprise, then confusion, as a really young looking girl came sauntering on to the combat floor.

"er, I think there must be some mistake here... I think I've come into the junior section by accident..." A quick scan around the stadium revealed to Shirasu's dismay that he was in the right place and that the young girl was his opponent.

_Damn, just my luck..._

Sure, he had not known what to expect, but a trash-talking kid was certainly out there. "Ok... well... I guess we can start?" Shirasu was clearly uncertain when suddenly a strange look spread on his face like a light bulb just went on his head.

_Wait a minute. This is some kind of trick. She must be an older ninja who is disguising herself as a little kid to catch me off guard. Damn, these shinobi are sneaky..._

"I see through your trick, punk." Shirasu slowly drew his sword, letting the metal on metal scraping make the soundtrack.


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY*

With the recent announcement by the Uchiha Clan leader of the great tournament looming over him, Cael couldn't help but feel he needed to give himself a big boost of training. After recently gaining the use of the Onamuji Bushi and Sonic Sky, he couldn't help but feel rusty. He was far from perfect with using these abilities, and no training from his uncle will help him with this. As Luxael said, it would take practice - a lot of it - to fully master it and be a true Sky Slayer. Cutting the cheesy talk, Cael had already started the day after the announcement with a new mission.  




> _100% Synergy_
> *Client:* Unknown Informant
> *Rank:*  B
> *Description:*  You succeeded in your last mission, but how about this? I want you to assassinate a member of The Synergists who is responsible for surveillance. Get rid of her, and The Synergists will have a hard time predicting attacks. Her name is Kriea, though the only trouble is she's almost always in hiding. Try drawing her out by making a lot of noise or something like that near one of their gang operations marked on the map attached.
> *Reward:*  100,000 Ryo l 25 + 3p



After reading the mission over to himself again, he flipped it over to see a map of the same size as the paper attached. On the map was a red cross that supposedly marked where the gang operation was. It was at this spot that Cael was, but he couldn't seen any Synergists around. There was only a cliche abandoned warehouse with a strange purple light emitting from it that happened to fit perfectly with the colours that the Synergists wear. There was also a sign barely attached to the warehouse that read 'DON'T ENTER'. 

"Maybe it's in here?"


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

Natsu Kaguya
Mission​
Kaguya had managed to speak with a man that held a large snow colored beard that reached his knees. He spoke about the village being overrun by their crops and they needed dire help. Natsu had a bitter smile plastered in his face as he looked at the old guy, a slight vein coursed through his forehead, his hands slightly trembled as his lips started to move.

"It's nothing my kind sir! Now would you please evacuate the people here before I could start my work, please?"

Reason for these was that Natsu, had been called a child once again, keeping at bay the sensation to gut the living crap out these helpless old man, he forced the words with utter disgust, the old man only smiles and bowed as he picked up the man and woman that were already gathered just a few miles from where they stood. The old man stroked his rather large beard and started to lead the small village towards an unknown area.

They continued to walk, Natsu having this exaggerated plastic smile plastered in his facial expression waved to the people as the continued down the slightly steep road before them, they got father and farther, and farther, and father.Once far enough he looked at the sky once more, pointing at an unknown force that filled the presence of the area.

"Why did you NOT make me gut him!? I'm an assassin! AN ASSASSIN get with the program you dick!!

The shinobi assassin started to scream at the top of his lungs to an unknown audience...

"... Screw you! I saw what you did there."

He started to tap his cheeks and jump up and down to make his keep pumping faster, a uncomfortable smirk had exchanged the frown that was once plastered in his expression. Once he did a few moving stumbling tomatoes started to emerge from within the houses. The moment his eyes perceived these veggies appear his started to extend his hands and fingers started to spread. His fingers started to release a disgusting spherical shape bone through the tip of his fingers. The started to shoot the incoming veggies.

"One, little Two, little Three, little veggies. Four, little Five, little Six, little viggies, Seven little, Eight little, Nine little veggies. Ten little veggies that were squashed by my bone~!"

His bone pierced through the tomatoes that stood before him, his feet had kicked the earth beneath his head as he twirled around as he voice turned into a rather disturbing tune. His feet swept through the earth beneath his as he continued his pace forwards,skill fully plating his bone within the moving tomatoes, the houses started to get painted with their cherry colored juices. Along with the bones,the houses started to get pierced by a their powerful material. He soon was placed to a stop, with what seem like a pirouette and then a slight bow, the scenery behind him seemed like glorious mess. The houses were damaged, painted with a different iris, and the stench of some rotten tomatoes loomed the air...


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY

*Going by the instructions of the mission, Cael approached the warehouse casually with a stack of white sheets in his hand. Marked all with his own chakra, they were like ready made bombs that would blow the moment Cael gave the signal. He began to stick each tag on the warehouse, spreading them out to maximise the damage that would be done. It was perhaps going a bit overboard, but he was looking for a good fight and this was sure to get him it. Maybe he'd regret this when he's fighting an impossible battle against a group of Synergists, or he'll Be smiling with proud and glee as he impales Kreia right through the heart. He tried not to think about it, knowing that if he did it would probably affect his performance. But for every thought of battle, the dissapointed glare of Ivor after Cael comes back home from the tournament with a loss would crawl into his mind, sending a chilling shiver down his spine. No matter how hard he tried to hate his father, the look that Ivor would give when dissapointed with Cael was sickening, and would knock his self-confidence like a pile of bricks.

"This should do it," Cael assumed as he took a step back to gaze at the work of art he'd just created. Dozens of white rectangular strips of paper scattered across the bottom of the warehouse that was within Cael's reach is what was considered 'art' here. Perhaps if each tag had a poem detailing Cael's life then it would relate to him more, but this was just as good!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 4, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​











​
"If one dream dies the other must live on. And I'd do everything in my power to sustain that life."

And that was the boy's answer. The Gentleman was truly one that treated Noctis as a comrade, one that would support him till the very end. But as of now, Noctis had no knowledge of what kinds of techniques he gained and developed on. Neither did the Gentleman of his Surigan and his weapons of Crystallis which would bring on a completely different form of battle if they were to fight again.

"_An answer filled with hope, kindness and clean of hatred. It is not surprising that it came from you. After all, you are a true Gentleman._"

Noctis slid his hands into his pockets as he staring into space, thinking deeply about his first time meeting The Gentleman. 

"_However, you missed one thing. That dying dream would be passed onto the other to fulfill it. Meaning, I would pass my objective to you, if I were to be defeated by you in battle. As the same the other way._"

The black haired boy walked past him, in search of his teammates. "_I think I've waited long enough. I better go find my teammates. Until we meet again, Gentleman._" Without looking back, he disappeared into the crowd of contestants that were to participate in the tournament. 

First thing was to find Tenshi Hyuuga due to the fact that he knows how she looks like. If he finds her, then he would find the other paired up alongside with him. "_Yomi Minamoto, huh? Interesting name...._" The crowd of people that he went past were speaking of the first match. Did that already happen? The boy couldn't tell since he fell asleep for some time. The people around him were mentioning the names Fugetsu Senju and Ryoji Ivery. They had spoken about how Fugetsu should have done this or that to win his match. 

Noctis remembered Fugetsu, the boy who had faced that shadow user that one time. But he never knew Fugetsu was the one to represent the Senju clan. From listening to the crowd, he could tell that Fugetsu lost his first match which was surprising. He also heard that Ryoji used a particular glove to finish him off that emitted sound. Another talked about how awesome his summoning was with it's trench knives. All of this information could be useful if it turned out to be true, so Noctis didn't focus on making a strategy against him based on things he heard that could be false.

As the boy walked down through the crowd, he noticed a familiar girl sitting down. It was the same girl he had met twice before, Tenshi Hyuuga. Not only that, there was a black haired girl sitting right next to her. They were both speaking to each other, so it was safe to assume that the other was Yomi Minamoto. Nonetheless, the boy in black leather vests approached both of them.

"_It's been a while, Tenshi Hyuuga. I suppose we're in the same team?_"

Noctis kept a straight, expressionless face, as he usually does, when he spoke towards the daughter of the Hyuuga clan.


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY

*Cael jumped away from the warehouse with a mischevious smirk stretching from ear-to-ear. It was rare he got to have childish fun like this, especially since it's fair to say he's a bit of a goody-two-shoes - _or should we say was._

With a one-handed ram hand seal, Cael activated the seals which began to glow a blinding silver/blue that dulled the purple rays coming from the warehouse. As the seals began to charge up, he could hear the frantic cries and confused worries of the people inside. A couple would probably die from this attack, but there was hopefully some more inside to play with----!!

_*BOOOOOOOOM!!!*_

A delighted smile on his face, Cael watched the front of the warehouse be blown off in a powerful wind blast that sliced the earth beneath and broke through the sky above. Cael struggled to keep himself on his feet with the vaccuums of wind being so strong that even some of his clothes were lightly scratched and scarred from the technique. Eventually the wind died down and the thick smoke littered with wood chippings and dirt dissapeared. 

It was unfortunate that Cael then realised his horrid mistake...​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

Natsu Kaguya
Mission​
Natsu continued, in the short distance there stood what seemed like a some moving pumpkins. Natsu smile beamed with glorious excitement as he witnessed such a marvelous view before his very sight. His smirk grew disturbingly as he felt unwhelming naked emotions flow through his very system.

"Ooh, ooh, ooh, is it Halloween already! Time to go a pumpkin smashing!"

He stated as he kick the earth beneath his feet a surprising amount of speed brew within him as he started to sprint towards these moving chakara imbued vegetables, once close enough his feet stomped the earth beneath him, pulling his leg back he started to gather power through his leg, he soon swung a full powered kick towards the pumpkin, smashing his feet on it before it release a squashing sound through out the area, after that it was sent flying towards yet another building. A small amount of carrots started to walk among in groups, Natsu quickly noticed then and rushed towards another nearby pumpkin. He picked it up and stabbed his three fingers on it surface as he said:

"Bowling time!"

Euphoric, he started to slightly take step forwards before releasing the pumpkin that started to roll towards the stack of carrots. 

-boom-

"STRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY

*









​A man dressed in what was a casual v-neck, gloves and combats but now clothes almost sliced to ribbons staggered towards Cael with an absolutely _mortified _expression. He struggled to find the words to speak with his mouth opening and closing like a clueless fish. Nasaki had a face that was ridden with guilt and truly upset for the horrific mistake he'd made.

"W-What have you done!? Do you know what the hell you've done!?" The words finally left the man's mouth who eventually collapsed to the ground on all-fours, coughing up dirt and small chippings of wood that had been blown in his mouth.

"Umm... I take it you're_ not _a Synergist?" Cael responded as he scratched the back of his head in an awkward situation. The man shook his head before bringing himself to his feet. He pointed to the stacks of what was once long, rectangular boxes but now broken trapeziums with the same gawping face. 

"My creations...! I spent years and years and years and fucking YEARS on them and you destroy them with just a single fucking technique! _*THIS IS WHY I HATE SHINOBI! THEY JUST RUIN THE WORLD!!!!!*_" The man cried and sobbed in anger, picking up a mechanical arm from the ground that was still flexing slightly. Cael thought it was real for a second which made him think he was a murderer. Technically he wasn't, but the man had a different definition of 'murderer'.

"Creations...?"

"*MY CLONES THAT I SPENT TWENTY DAMN YEARS CREATING!* I created them from metal a-and wood and they was powered with chakra! I'd found a good use for chakra but _*NOOO YOU HAD TO COME ALONG AND RUIN IT!!*_"

"Sorry...?"

"_*GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!!!!!!*_"


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

Natsu Kaguya
Mission​
The village was a mess. There were all these different fruit and vegetables mix and literally mashed around the village... Natsu continued to pound the living crap out of these moving veggies until the old man returned, with a face that reflected utter amazement and anger. A vein coursed through his forehead,before he reached the young Natsu ad held him through his shoulder. Natsu soon snapped from his trance and only managed to release one word...

"uh-oh"

Within a few second Natsu was thrown out the village, his head had bumped on the earth that laid under the heel of all these people. 

"OOww!! H-hey!! Where the hell are you going!!?? Where's my reward I did what you asked!!"

Soon the money had been thrown to his face... hi mien showed displeasure as he lifted an place it in his pocket.

"Ungrateful little...."

Mumbling beneath his breath he continued down a small path...


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY

*The man was now crying hysterically, stroking the artifical skin of the arm. He glanced up to Cael to see the boy's face, hoping for one of remorse. No matter how hard Cael tried he couldn't help but feel as guilty intially as it wasn't actually humans crying - it was sad clones of this petty man.

"Look, I kinda have to go now because I have some important business to like-uhh...." Cael tried oh so casually to slip away, but the man would keep pulling him back with another scream or plea.

"_*NOOO! YOU'LL HAVE TO PAY FOR THIS! GIVE ME TEN YEARS OF YOUR LIFE, YOUR MOTHER AND 90,000,000,000 RYO AND WE'RE COOL!!!*_" He screamed in agony, but this only drove Cael even further out of the door - which was now a gaping hole. All he could do was block out the man's loud grovelling for forgiveness from some sort of god which was followed by even louder insults directed at the young Cael. 

Things were going just great so far.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2012)

*Yomi*

It was almost surprising to Yomi on how much the girl knew about the few people that were around. She smiled, an impressive feat indeed. It only provided that Yomi was more to herself than anyone else and only knew a few people. That Ryoji was no one she partially cared about and even if he tried to be nice, Yomi knew that he was haboring a dark secret from the world and himself.

The others were no one she should concern herself with but took the information greatly. Just in case she did have to fight with someone, she wanted to create a plan before anyone else did. 

"Impressive." Yomi said to the girl, "The information you gave me is really impressive, thank you very much..."

Yomi got up and stretched as her hair swayed a bit, she turned around to the girl and bowed before her a bit.

"From the Minamto clan to the Hyuuga, I thank you very much for the information and kindness that you showed me today."

She turned around and left, the true reason why she wasn't with the group was for a certain somebody that offered a lot of acknowledgement for her clan if she took his head. But she also knew that if she took his head at this point in moment, she would be caught and accused. Resulting in bad blood between the Minamoto and everyone else in this god forsaken stadium...

Yomi just silently hoped that she fought and got on with it before she did something that she couldn't control.

Before she took the head of someone that in more ways than one, slowly starting to become a splinter to her side.

"It's been a while, Tenshi Hyuuga. I suppose we're in the same team?"

Yomi stopped in place before turning around and seeing the person that  could gain the Minamoto clan even if its a small bit of recognition in front of her. She gripped Inzunami tightly as she looked at the boy, she had to control herself but something was urging her to go on and pretend she didn't even see him...

....

Yomi knuckled turned white the tighter she gripped it, she was ready to pull it out and slice him in half...


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT​
In the deep snow the two laid silent anger. Mitsunari had perished from this earth and now they two, both sad and angered, sat in the highest mountains over seeing the village that they now had the power to control. Ryoji had a bitter taste in his mouth,he knew he was still too weak to endure the responsibilities of a clan leader... yet he needed to lead the people through this tough time. The meteors decorated the land horribly, the smell of boiled wood and steel still coursed through the air, Celsius held her feet tightly, she who sat next to Ryoji felt the desire to have her eyes weld up in tears... she held the feeling an looked at Ryoji who wasn't too far of from her.

"Father left us... I can't understand, who did this horrible act?"

"I don't know... For what it seems the land now creeps with death... I miss Mitsunari-san"

"Me too, Celsius... more than I ever thought I would."

"...Ryoji, are you gonna back away?"

"... I want to."

"But you can't can you."

"How can I? These are my people and I'm next in line to lead them. If I could I would place them among worthier hands, but I can't"

"You can't because it's your destiny, Ryoji. Don't back away now, make your fathers memory live on in you."

Ryoji said nothing. His breath intensified with only the thought that he would need to lead something that he himself wouldn't know how to lead, in truth he was afraid, but still he hid his fear behind a badly formed smile. Unable to hide his sorrow, he witnessed how his people walked among with their children and husbands, at least those that survived rebuilding building and what not. Ryoji head twisted to the side ever so slightly as he looked at Celsius directly in the eyes.

"Help me."


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY

*Cael had scurried out of sight like a frightened animal. He was now crouched under a tree deep in the forest where the hysterical man wouldn't be able to find him so easily. He was still trying to get over the fact that he'd got it so horribly wrong after being so optimistic, and was sure he'd just read the map wrong. The map was fast in his hands and being read frantically by a teenager who was on the line between panicking and being relaxed.

"The map isn't wrong?" He concluded with a gasp. "Someone's messing with me..."

Cael desperately tried to find answers only to soon notice that the answer was right under his nose. On the bottom corner of the slip was a few words scribbled in purple lipstick. The words said 'Got ya! xx' in a handwriting that he didn't recognize yet he still knew who it was. Oh, he was certain. 

Kreia.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT​
Celsius witness that even though the words held a simple meaning, behind it was something deeper, something that the heart craved with great vigor. Ryoji's eyes had doubt. The eyes that once held an unwavering amount of strength were like those of an insecure child. Celisus herself felt doubt emerge from her very being, the grip she on her legs increased. Her thought started to whirls as she released a slight word that made Ryoji's beam with happiness.

"I've been with you since the start, no?"

Ryoji released a smile that had was brighter than that of the sun, smiple as it was it held deep emotion behind it. His breath relaxed ever so slightly as he continued to say.

"That you have. That you have, Celsius."

"It was rather silly for you to request such a obvious thing. I'm your summoning."

"Celsius..."

"Yes?"

"Is that the only reason?"

"Huh?"

"I mean... wouldn't you prefer to think something other than that? I mean, yes you are my summoning, but... I think of you also as my best friend. Not everyone I've met been even close to be called friends. They're all... enemies."

"Ryoji, you know that you're also my closest friend and companion. You should understand that we aren't just the regular duo you know."

"Yeah, or team work is beats!"

They started to laugh, sharing a slight moment of happiness within the wallow, soon as they noticed through the distance, there were people who were entering their village...

"Looters!"

"Damn it! We better hurry there!"


----------



## Kenju (Feb 4, 2012)

*Akise Nara LT*
_Higher Than You Mission_​
That easy, just as expected it would.

Akise Nara looked down below at this weirdo of a man that tried to steal what was his. He knows that a thief is someone that tends to steal because it's something direly needed. Most of the time that happened to be money, if not that then something that they potentially get money out of. Neither one of those happened to do with the simple piece of paper that only held information about his mission to take back a girl's jewel from her sister. A possible answer is that this criminal is curious about why Akise is here and what his objective is.

The Nara steps to the side of the laid out man, whose face is resting heavily on the concrete. He can tell that he won't be getting up any time soon from the lack of movement that is given. Curious about what this guy is about, Akise lends down to one knee and tosses the man over to his back. His emerald-eyes scan what he can from this person's face; middle-aged, shaved and cleanly kept hair, decent enough clothes, dirt-less body, a pretty pricy watch. Akise pulls his teeth back upon having found denounced that this isn't some bum searching for money. He's drawn to the conclusion this is an average everyday man that that whose economic status just seems to be fine.

That means he was either up to find out what this guest is doing here or was put up to it. Either way, he'll find it all out once he takes this guy into interrogation. A scent of delight raises as he is actually very eager to exercise his hidden interrogation skills that he hasn't had the chance to display. Something blocks the sunlight from entering the small alley. A single look allows him to see that there is a group of people standing in front of it. 

What's more is that they all have some sort of different weapon in their hands, such as axes, knifes and pitch forks. Seeing the seriousness of this, Akise's eyes narrow at the sight of them. He then remembers what he's holding and what he probably looks like right now. 

"...Hey, I understand what kind of impression this might give you, but isn't what it seems like. Look, this guy, one of your people, stole something from me. So back off and go act like mind-less zombies from before. "


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY

*He'd finally realised that he'd been tricked all along. She'd gotten the map before he'd recieved it and modified it or replaced it, leading him right into a trap that cost his consience dearly. He tried to think how she would've obtained it when he remembered what her specialty was - surveillance. She could be following him right now, cackling from behind the scenes as he emptied his energy from blasting down an innocent man's lifetime of work. Standing up, he slipped the slip into his back pocket. He had to draw her out somehow.

"*KREIA!!!*" Cael yelled out as loud as he could, his chest swelled and his fists clenched. It was the simplest approach and sure to at least get her attention. No matter how hard he hoped for a reply, there was only silence.

"*KRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!*"

Silence.

"*COME ON OUT ALREADY!*"

Silence yet again.

His lungs worn out, Cael collapsed against a tree with his pulse racing and his breathing heavy. His sharp blue eyes darted past the trees and through the leaves searching for even a glimpse of a person.

Nothing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 4, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Nerve*​
Only one word could adequately and poignantly describe the feeling enveloping Zero Enna?s being, calm fury. He was furious that this young woman continued to toy with him, he was furious that a woman was getting the better of him, and he was furious at himself for not being able to so much as tag this chick. This Tiahal was hitting all the right buttons when it came to exacerbating his fury, but this is why he was calm, he hadn?t shown everything yet. In Zero?s mind he was still the ?Whole F?n Show?, so even if he was getting countered the real fight had not yet begun. 

?You seem to know me yet you haven?t even asked for an autograph yet? Is it because my boyish charms are making you coy? Please don?t hold back any longer, I appreciate it when my victims get a little rough. It makes it sweeter when they acquiesce and accept sweet lady death.? This chick had asked for it and he wasn?t going to deny her any longer, it was time to show her his nerve.

_Bird, Boar, Dragon, Dog_

He laid down four seals smirking fiendishly at Thalia as he held the dog seal. One hand balled into a fist with the other laid flat on top of it. The air around Zero began to galvanize as red streaks of lightning became visible, lightning bean to ripple around Zero?s body as his hair follicles began to stand straight up. The wind picked up as he let out a bloodcurdling war cry: 

?HAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!! HAAAAAAAHHH!!!HAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!?

The wind was much more violent in it?s blowback at this point, a bedlam of air blanketed the battlefield as the volts of lightning intensified around him. They clang to him as he seemed to be internalizing the electricity. A labyrinth of engorged veins began to bulge visibly underneath his skin as he continued to power up. This was the product of the ?modifications? he received from Mao, the power to utilize a latent part of his gifts, to turn negativity, no to turn his insanity into a weapon?

*SHINKEI HAKKYOU!!!!!*

He let out another roar as the small maelstrom he created stabilized around him. The red lightning cackled all around Zero?s body, his hair was up and on end, and his musculatory structure far more defined. He turned round slowly to face Thalia his cowl flapping dramatically in the wind as he exuded a procacious aura.

*MAGMA ENGAGE*​










_?No more warm ups. Leggo.? _Zero?s voice was a bit gruffer; actually having an intensity and depth it didn?t have previously as he began walking toward Thalia. His movements were small and delibirate?.

*BOOM*

Zero was gone once again the only thing left in his wake a tempest of wind and an explosion of sand. Only the advanced shinobi in the crowd could keep up with his movements as he ran around the periphery of the battlefield reaching into his cowl. The Clown Prince didn?t waste any time unleashing a barrage of butterfly knives at Tiahal, his speed making it appear as those though the iron butterflies were attacking from all angles. 

He ran behind their path, he knew from the prior experience that the knives wouldn't have an effect but it was a good diversion from his actual intention. Using the power generated from his leg muscles he leapt about 10 feet into the air. Zero turned the axis of his body in mid air so it was his back facing his foe as he looked over his shoulder so as to properly calculate his next movement. The platinum haired youth began to do moonsault, his body flipping backward thrice as he attempted to build momentum during his descent. Using the gathered thrust he brought his foot over his head making a shearing motion as he drove his foot toward Thalia for an overhead kick.


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY

*Cael began to make his way out of the forest, heading  in a straight direction away from the disaster at the warehouse. He  wasn't sure where he was going with the only indication in his thoughts  being 'away'. The teenager knew he was being followed and it fustrated  him that he couldn't draw Kreia out from hiding. She was good at her  job, he had to give her that. Not a single rustle in the leaves or a  strange movement in the wind. Anyone else would've thought he only had  the animals for company.

"...!!!"

Cael stopped dead in his tracks with his eyes wide and his mouth slowly  forming into a smile. Without saying a word, he turned around only to be  greeted with yet the familiar sight of nothing - just some trees, a  rabbit nibbling on some grass and some shrubbery. While you may think he  had some sort of false hope here, he knew exactly what he was doing. He  approached the rabbit and picked up the squeaking animal who was  cowering in fear. Cael pulled out a kunai and put it to the rabbit's  throat with a confident smile. 

Just what is The Willow Blade doing?


----------



## Kenju (Feb 4, 2012)

*Akise Nara LT*
_Higher Than You Mission_​
They're getting bigger, the crowd that has appeared in front of him in the alley starting to turn into a mob. It's exactly like one too, their faces are structured like a town of people ready to chase out a monster. Akise looks at the crowd facing him as he holds the unconscious thief in his grasps by the collar. He's tried to reason with them as kindly as he can but the hostility emitting from them simply won't disappear. The tension builds up and before he realizes it, an axe come swinging from his steady head.  

The black-haired Nara alarmed, pulls away from the incoming axe. His hair being pulled forward and then down by the air resistance, Akise swings his body ten feet away from them. There's no use trying to reason with these maniacs, Akise sees that now. Their obviously don't care for what he has to say, as they haven't even emitted a single word themselves. He'll have to leave that thief whose most likely in work with them, behind.

He can tell that from the way they didn't react in the slightest to them rushing around town. Akise isn't staying around any longer, pressing off of the ground and onto the building before the crazed town people make it to him. He looks down at them once he makes the landing but they're already making their way up their themselves. That's right, surprisingly they all leap easily to the roof as did the thief from before. He eagerly draws the connection within his mind as he moves away from the man swinging a pitchfork at his face. 

The rest of the follow behind, Akise doesn't stay around to see what they can do any longer. The boy leaps off the roof and onto the nearby road. Just there though, a crowd of townsfolk surround as him. Akise's mind races as he looks around to see them, almost looking as if to expect him. He's exceptionally curious about all of this, even in this land of danger. A woman with a knife come to gut him but the Nara boy steps onto her face in counter attack, pushing off her and planting outside of the crowd.

Akise moves fast out of their sight, but they all follow suit. As they enter the next road just between the two buildings they pass, someone spots a boy in black entering a building. Every single one of them enter, busting through the door into the inside. There they see the shinobi that has intruded in their town, standing in resistance. If one looks around, they can see paper tags placed across the ceiling.

"I wouldn't take another step if I were you. I've put explosives all around this room, if anyone of you try anything, I'll have this whole place come tumbling down on us."

Just after that though, a pitchfork is stabbed into his side and then a knife enters the side of his skull. Their guest should be a corpse but he's only disappeared into nothing like a ghost......On the outside of the building, in view of the window and across the street. In the darkness behind a stone wall is the real Akise Nara, his  interested eyes creaking out from the wall and at the building where it's packed with the towns people and outside of it stands even more of them.

"The abnormal speed and strength, the silence, taking that paper and then finally attacking someone that supposedly had their live in his hands without a moment of hesitation....Heh, yeah this more than just some overly cautious townspeople. They're being controlled by someone....Well...now this is getting fun."

Akise's lips transformed into a smirk of delight, wanting to go on even further into whatever this town is hiding...


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY*

The defenseless animal tried  to escape Cael's  tight grip around it's body but failed. The boy  preceeded to harm the  rabbit, puncturing it's side with the tip of the  kunai. It didn't go too  deep to be fatal but was sure to cause pain to  the poor rabbit. But  then, that's when it did something strange. The  rabbit didn't wince or  make a tiny noise of pain that most animals do.

 It screamed like a woman instead. Literally.

 Cael flung the rabbit down on the ground like  it was a bomb, but there  wasn't fear on his face just a pleased smile.  The rabbit screamed as  it's skin began to bubble and stretch,  eventually forming into the shape  of a woman with purple hair and blood  smeared on her side. She winced  in pain as she teared off a peice of  her sleeve and wrapped it around  her wound.

 Without her even stating her name, Cael knew exactly who it was.
​ 












 "You little git! How did you know!?"   She growled in anger, pulling out a long, thin white staff with a   hammer on the end made of glowing purple chakra. It was sharp and   appeared to have lightning flickering around it. 

 "It  was obvious. What  else could follow me so quietly? You wasn't there  and I don't believe  there's something in existance that could allow you  to see me without  the use of chakra. You're no 'expert at  surveillance'! You're just  someone who's smart for her young age!" Cael explained with an added insult at the end which only enraged the girl further.

 "*SHUT UP!* I'm not a girl! I'm a woman thank you! 17 Years *OLD!!*


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 4, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"We fight it out to see who is the strongest and see who will kill who in this tournament. I will not die for anyone who gets in my way. I don't care for your spiders, my wolves are not afraid of them, neither than I am. Don't threaten my wolf as he can handle himself in the spider's web. I am not scumb, I rather destroyed some of the Uchiha buildings and heared them scream for what i think of the Uchiha clan."

Her silver wolf looked at her, not crazy looking but inspired by his friend that nothing would stop them at no level at how crazy things on the battle field gets. The silver wolf remember only going to the circus once with Moro as a child. He and her felt the guilt they saw in the snimals that was being treated like freaks instead of the unique ablitily that he and Moro saw that day and never came back. To him the circus work as a team with their animals or treat them with no desires for their animal to turn on them.

Moro did not cared what this chick said to her as to her you had to have bite instead of a loud bark. She turn away from Hikari and listen to the battle that was going on at the moment. To her it seems exicting but there was no cheers going on as it was mostly quiet. She could feel it too as something was not quite right or two powerful fighters were fighting and kept the audiance on edge. As usual it was exciting and also boring to her waiting for her match to start and watching the other matches in pod 2. To her this conversation was over with Hikari as their was nothing else to be said to the girl in front of her or her wolf.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Ever guy in this town is staring at you Moro, but it will attract the guy we are looking for to come out of hiding. On a side note wear that outfit fot Nue and he will get a nose bleed."

"If he saw me in this outfit, he wold faint to the floor, or worst to a guy's mind he could do something else to me and my body. Forget that for now, I am on a misssion." 

She started to blushed about some of those thoughts in her mind as she looked around to find a good spot to set up her trap. She guessed she could attract a crazy man who was plain out of his mind. Her wolves had to leave herside again to let Moro do her thing. To them this was not Moro's thing, Romulus sketch a picture of a sexy and skimpy picture of her adding the wolves in the sketch as well. Moro layed down under a large and fancy unbrella, to draw attention to many men who passed by her on main street, she noticed someone sketching or making notes or something.

"Romulus, what the hell are you doing, are you a secret pervert?"

"Just making a present for Nue, he would love to see you like this."

_"You give that enbrassing picture to him, I am goin to hurt you. Me and the missions I get myself into these days with a older doctor. I have a feeling this guy will not come out till dusk, for now I can give some guys and artist some pictures of my sexy body;"_ She blushed as she rolled her eyes atleast she would have some fun and some chunk change to his mission after all. She sighed hoping the day would go faster than this slowed paced boring job for the day.


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC*











​ Shell was watching from one of the galleries the battle down below. The commentator Kato announced the next battle - Takashi Aosuki, the 'kid from the rage clan' as Shell often puts it and a kid who wasn't from a clan so unknown to the Regnum. 

"The battles just keep getting interesting. But they'll be in for a show when it's my turn," Shell told herself with a cocky attitude and a smile to match as she leaned through the window of the gallery. The fresh air and the sound of the crowd cheering was a nice feeling to Shell, but that was soon to be broken.

"I can't wait either~!"

That voice...! It was one she hadn't heard in a long time! Shell shot around instantly to greet this very person with a gawping mouth and wide eyes.  

Queen Ria Regnum, also known as Shell's  _mother._

"What the fuck are you doing here, _mother?_" Shell questioned with a spiteful tone, reaching for her sword with a smirk.

"I came to watch you fight. I was invited here afterall," She began as she approached Shell with a light radiance to her. The gallery was dark and empty, but just her presence seemed to light it up. Dressed in an all-white catsuit with beautiful engravings and pearly-white hair, the striking thing about her were her eyes and red glasses perched neatly on her head.

"This is a good idea actually. You'll get a chance to see the blade that will plunge through you in action!"

"If you're so desperate to kill me dear then do it here and now. Go on."

Ria insisted Shell make a move on her, but both knew full well that wouldn't end well. 

"Don't make jokes woman. You and I know I'll lose miserably."

"So you are just all talk then?"

"No I'm fucking not. I'll get stronger and stronger. And I'm not talking that emo 'train 100 hours a week' stronger. I'm going to fucking destroy you just by _breathing_ on you!"

"Such a sadistic daughter you've turned out to be. Oh how I wish you was more womanly like Lessar!" Ria sighed with a smile, her long legs crossed so elegantly. Standing at over 6 feet tall, she was a slender beauty that stood out in the crowd. "That reminds me. How is she?"

The thought of Lessar being a woman made Shell gag inside. The little girl was far from a woman. More like an undercover slut.

"Lessar isn't with me."

"Don't lie now~! Cendrillion and I do talk - a lot. I know everything she does and naturally, being your mother, a lot more. You may hate me Charlotta but I know how you think. You lied to me just then because you think you can outsmart me. It's the little rotten parts of you that blacken your soul and make you 'Shell'. I miss the sweet Charlotta that would play with the Cheshire Cat cuddly toy and suck on strawberry laces all day. Now you've invented this 'Shell' you're just well, a bitch to be frank."

Shell was more than offended at the words her mother used to describe her. It hurt even more that Ria Regnum of all people was calling her a bitch.

"Me? *I'M* the bitch? Good one. Fucking good joke there Ria. Do I need to go on?"

"Please do," Ria insisted as she formed a chair made of a thick, glossy white hair that stemmed from her catsuit. "I'd love to hear the same opinion you have of me for the thousandth time (!)"

"Sarcasm isn't something you're good at for starters. Secondly, your definition of 'bitch' is very different to mine-" Shell stopped dead in her words, breaking into a soft chuckle which soon turned into a childish giggle. "You know what? I won't even bother with this talk. You're right - I am all talk sometimes."

_"__And?__"_

Shell unsheathed Calibur from it's holster on her back, aiming it straight for her own flesh and blood.

"And I'm going to change that here and now!"


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 4, 2012)

_The Gentlemen LT​_
*Payment-*

"Boy I really need help. I just need you to rough up them young'ins!" 

There he was, an old man, a simple farmer, pleading to a young passerby for help. He had stopped The Gentlemen when he noticed him jogging by and shadow boxing the air, presuming him to be a brawler and a fighter, and with that suit? A kind hearted polite classy young man, hopefully at least... A boy who may be willing to help a farmer in distress. Someone to ease the pain and debt that had begun accumulating with every payment made.

"As I said earlier they keep on pestering me for money! I am running out boy. However, that being said I will still pay you, more then I was paying them if you want..." His eyes pleading to The Gentlemen with every word, tears beginning to form in them and then quickly being retracted by their owner. Proving him to be desperate if it wasn't evident enough by his speech. With a kind hearted smile The Gentlemen looked down at his boxing gloves and then back at the man, whose eyes where now also focused on the gloves. Curious as to their function and nature, and as to why a man in a suit would own such odd things.

"I'll do it... Not for the money though, that is just a side bonus. I'm doing this for that of ending your misery and distress"

"Thank you boy..." A slight tear managed to escape from his left eye. "Now then... They are probably located about a mile down the road at their 'Hide out' Which is basically just a small shack in the wo-" He stopped, The Gentlemen was already starting to jog down the road.

"Give me three hours!"


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2012)

​
Jimmy straighten up his jacket as he brushed back his hair, the crowd looked at him as he began straighten up his tie, and cough a bit in his hand. He stepped out on to the stage and just stood their. He pop a cough drop into his mouth and sucked on it, the crowd only looked on in total boredom for a minute. 

After the cough drop disappeared in his mouth, he coughed a bit more before taking a deep breath...

"ALET ME HERE YOU CHEER FOR THESE YOUNG WARRIORS TODAY PUT AGAINST EACH OTHER FOR THE APPROVAL OF THEIR FRIENDS, CLAN, AND FAMILY!!!" He yelled into the mic, "THESE MATCHES ARE GOING TO BE THE ONES OF THE CENTURY!! LET THEM BURN INTO YOUR EYES AND REMEMBER THE BRAVE SOULS THAT FIGHT TODAY!!!"

*"WOOOO!!!!"* The crowd cheered as Jimmy nodded his head and took another deep breath

"Remember right about now a sell is going on today, poster and informational booklets on those who are fighting today, because even if they lose they will be forever imprinted in our hearts." Jimmy said as he recieved a card, "But also remember, that they sell out fast so get yours today before they run out!"

The crowd waved pictures of their favorite fighter from the stat books, even little kids were rooting for some of them to win, and it almost brought a tear to Jimmy eyes.

"ARE WE READY FOR A FIGHT PEOPLE!!!" Jimmy yelled, "REMEMBER THAT THESE KIDS TODAY ARE VERY BRAVE AND DESERVE TO BE CHEERED ON! SO LETS INTRODUCE THEM TODAY!!!"

*"YEAHHHHHHHH!!"*

Jimmy looked at the note card, "Okay coming out at this moment is a young lad dervied from the Aosuki clan, that are known for their animalistic ways and deadly jutsus! This young boy have more then his family to impress so lets give him a good round of applause!!!"

*"INTRODUCING TAKASHI AOSUKI!!!!"*











The crowd cheered loudly for the Aosuki, some girls even had his poster!!!

"The next one is a pretty interesting person that doesn't havee that high ranking background, today he is going to prove us it doesn't matter the ranking or the position with the right amount of courage and youth someone can make their own destiny!!!"

*"INTRODUCING KURAI SATSUGAI!!!!"*










----

----

"NOW PEOPLE LETS GIVE A HAND FOR THESE TWO BRAVE SOULS THAT ARE FIGHTING TODAY!!!!"

*"WOOOOOOOOO"*


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY*

​ 









​ The girl smashed her hammer into the   earth in a  fit of rage, releasing a violent burst of lightning that   created a  crater with a radius of around 10 meters around her. This was   probably a  random attack on nature to 'prove' herself to Cael, but it   was a shame  that it failed. Cael simply drew his own weapon, ready  for  battle.

He couldn't help but feel a bit for poor Mother Nature who always gets it in situations like this.

"Ready to *DIE!?*" She growled with a narcissistic love for damage in her eyes. 

"You ready to stop using those cheesy one-liners?"    Cael responded with a sharp grip that only boiled the kettle. Kreia    spun her hammer round before dashing towards Cael for her intial    attack---!

"*LIGHTNING RELEASE: SHOCK HAMMER!!*" 

Kreia raised her hammer only to bring it crashing down like a pile of    bricks on to Cael. He blocked the hammer itself with his own sword, but    the powerful shocks of lightning released from the purple weapon only    blasted him 13 meters away from her. He managed to recover from the  hit,   spreading his palms on the ground as he flew to backflip on to  two   feet. With a smirk on her face, Kreia gave a watchful glare at  Cael that   told him she was going to go after him like a vicious tiger.  The fact   she had a hair accessory that gave her cat-like ears and  sharp canine   teeth only made this more real.

"Was that too hard for you to handle sweety~?"    She asked in a mocking tone followed by wild, childish laughter. Cael    didn't even bother to answer her insults instead wanting his actions  to   speak louder than words. He reached into his back pocket and pulled   out a  selection of paper tags before slipping the leather cover  between  his  teeth to hold them there.

"Sorry about that. You ready to play seriously now Kreia?"​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2012)

*Takashi Aosuki *​
He prepared himself for the incoming battle, after what he witnessed in the fight between Zero and that woman, he was overflowing in excitement as if a wild beast was caged and would be waiting for the sole moment to get free and destroy everything in its way. Next to him Harkat was babbling about many things especially about the fight that was still engraved in their brains. He was growing impatient as the time for him to enter the arena was getting closer and closer. Even his murderous intent was flowing in the air surrounding him.

Then, to his ears arrived the voice of the announcer saying some unnecessary stuff about some booklets, in the end, the event was nothing but a show to demonstrate who was the strongest. Takashi sighed at this as he kept waiting for his moment to come out. The boy just couldn?t stay still as all the stir of the moment was doing nothing but increase." Hey, Takashi. You think you can win? There are many interesting brats around, " the smiling being asked naively as if winning was all that was important for the Aosuki." Who cares? Even if I lose, I ain?t goin? down before takin? a limb or two with me…That?s tha whole point of this shit "  he answered.

Interrupting the chitchat, the announcer finally reached the point where the main characters of the moment should make their appearance. Takashi finally smiled and walked over to the arena, in the way to it, he took off his blindfold allowing the public to see his scarlet colored eyes. An intense red that would contrast completely with the dull blue eyes the Aosuki were well known for. The whispers of the people did not wait at the revelation from the young blue-haired shinobi as a smile filled with confidence appeared in his face.

Arriving to the spot where his opponent would face him, he raised one of is arms making the public to stop their whispering" SO WHO?S THA FELLA I?VE TA MURDER?! " he let out those words loud enough for the espectators to explode in cheers as he basically was promising a worthy espectacle. 

Among the crowd Rokuto sighed looking at his protege" Told him to wait before revealing that shit. Can?t be helped now "


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY*

"Ready?"
"Ready?"

The two nodded at eachother with confident smiles on their faces. Kreia has more of a smirk that stretches from ear-to-ear, while Cael has a more subtle one that only says more of his relaxed personality.

Cael grips his sword with two hands while the tags are dangling from his mouth. His blue eyes are forever locked on his opponent, glancing between her and the hammer in her hands to anticipate her next move. Lightning flickers around her body, the static power of it causing her hair to float gently with the tips of her clothing.

"3..."
"2"
"1..."

"*GO!!*"
​


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 4, 2012)

_The Gentlemen LT_
Pin The tail on the punk-

_Three hours..._

He thought to himself, three hours to beat up some disrespectful kids and then return to the old farmer. Easy. Picking up his speed from a jog to a run he began sprinting down the road, switching from looking to his left and right constantly in an attempt to find the wood shack that they had set up. Scanning the large amount of trees for a sign of unnatural structure or that of a human's mark in the woods. Or simply finding that of the thugs.

They found him first.

"Yo punk."

The voice stopped The Gentlemen right in his tracks and turned his head to find the owner. High up in a tree two boys stood on a thick a branch, one with three kunai stuck between his fingers, the other just holding onto the trunk and looking down below. The Gentlemen thought about this for a moment, the man told him there where four boys, so what about the other two? 

"You look rich needless to say, with your suit, Heh." The boy holding the trunk spoke again and then put on a smirk. "Get em boys."

From behind The Gentlemen two young kids, no older then fourteen jumped out of the bushes around ten feet away. How hadn't he noticed them? Quickly he turned with a kick stride and looked them over. One held in his hand three kunai like the boy in the trees did. The other began forming a hand sign of some kind.

"You're in for a world of hurt my friend."


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY

*









​The two don't waste any time, dashing straight for eachother with their weapons tight in their hands. Cael swung his sword for Kreia's waist but she's quick to evade it by bending into a reverse crab. She wrapped her legs around Cael's neck and flipped him over, sending him flying past her into the air. He spins and tumbles a little but quickly regained his posture in the air, allowing him to spit a tag out of his mouth like a pellet at her. The tag began to glow and spread itself out, forming a large bullet of wind that cased itself around it. Kreia knew that this is the part where they became equals. Their elements are often used together to create devesating effects such as storms and harsh thunders.

"*LIGHTNING RELEASE: SHOCK WAVE!!*" 

Kreia's hammer became coated in complete lightning, giving off a blinding blue light that illuminated the sky for miles. She slashed her hammer with speed, erasing the attack from existence before spinning around and smashing her hammer into the earth to release a devestating lightning shockwave that crumbled the earth to smithereens. Cael was already taking action when she deflected the attack however, now far back on top of a tree. He was just out of wave of the attack, but he still felt the lightning tickle his skin like a goosebump.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 4, 2012)

Kurai Satsugai
Tournament

"Oh, boy."

Kurai was standing on the railing to the stadium, looking down on Takashi Aosuki.  His arms were crossed and an eyebrow was raised.  He hadn't expected the boy to be like this, a wild, uncontrollable animal.  He smirked.  Well that meant one good thing.  He wasn't going to hold back.  That meant Kurai didn't have to, either.  He stepped off of the railing and fell down to the Arena, landing easily on his feet.  His white hair was now shaggy, yet still spiked so parts of it fell over his forehead and around his eyes.  He was wearing a white shirt with black pants and black boots, his blue coat present as usual.  The sleeves were rolled up a bit, exposing his forearms.  He had gotten a bit of a tan, which seemed to make his blue eyes stand out more fiercely.

"I guess I'm the guy you have to murder.  Let's see if you can."

He unfolded his arms and got into a loose, easy fighting stance.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2012)

​
"Well now everyone this next match is finally representing the internal struggle between the sexes!!" Koto said as she rushed out on the stage, she seemed excited which pumped up the audience as they screamed in shout at the top of their lungs. Koto smirked as she flipped her hair a bit, she loved this kind of job, she could do it forever if she had a chance!

Koto nodded her head, "Don't forget today's matches are brought to you by Candle! Don't go out on missions without a trusty kunai or two, Candles trusted by clans alike to get the job done, and bringing people back home." Koto said waving a kunai, "Also remember to buy a couple of kunais' after the tournament to get that real deep ninja feeling!"

"Now everyone sit back and relax as the second match in POD 1 beings!!!" Koto said, *"LETS HEAR IT FOR THE TWO THAT ARE PARTICIPATING IN TODAYS MATCH!!"*

*"WOOOOOO!!!"*

"We will like to thank those today who have participated, but just remember though you lose...You only harmed your entire clan, family, friends, and shamed yourself in front of thousands of people today..." Koto said taking a moment of silence before facing a billboard with the next line up!

---
​----

"This girl comes from the small clan of samurais called the Minamto clan, they use chakra to control their blades and are quick with their draws. Some say that they become one with their blades infusing themselves with the blade, making them blades themselves!" Koto said as she turned around to one of the openings, "Lets see what the clan can do!!!"

*"INTRODUCING YOMI MINAMOTO!!!!" *











The crowd cheered as they welcomed the newcomer!!

"Also someone from a small clan, this person is the true snake in the grass, the simple fact that his clan can handle poison and those snakes is scary to even poor old me! The clan that this person come from are the ulitmate of all snakes and here to show you how bad a snake bite can get..."

*"INTRODUCING YUUKI!!!!"*











Koto placed the mic to the crowd, letting their cheers echo to all over before placing the mic back to herself!

"You hear that?! Show them that no matter what the clan sizes you should always worry about whose your enemy!!!"


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*Lightning began to flicker around Shell, showing her mother that she was serious about this. The Queen let out an exasperated sigh before snapping her fingers, summoning a large white beastly claw made of her own hair from a red portal in the ground. It gripped around Shell, restraining her from making any movement.

"Silly silly girl. You're just as eager as ever, aren't you? I could share my chakra among hundreds of clones and still have more chakra than you. You're about to battle and 'prove yourself to me' so why waste your energy here?" She asked, almost scolding her.

"Don't fucking try smart talk me! I want to fight you now!"

"Ah, I knew I was a bit harsh. You probably realised you are actually all talk 99% of the time and you're trying to prove that to be wrong or some foolishness like that. Listen dear - drop the act. You're not going to defeat me as you even said so yourself, so why waste your life before you've proven yourself?"

"B-Because... Because I just want you dead! I hate you! I fucking hate you and your stupid titles and your stupid customs a-and* I JUST FUCKING DESPISE YOU!!!*"

Ria paused for a moment, narrowing her eyes at the angered Shell before continuing. Her daughter really did have some strong dislike for her, but she wanted to pick this apart.

"_Why?_ Why do you hate me? Is it because of what happened with that family? Love, you don't even know the truth behind it. You've poisoned yourself on something that doesn't exist."

"Don't lie to me!" Tears were now forming in Shell's eyes as she bit her lip in fustration.

"Aww, crying now are we? Where's tough girl Shell? Is she letting Charlotta come out now? It really does make sense, especially why you picked the name 'Shell'. You really just are a shell with a creamy, sweet inside. You do have holes in your defenses, and it seems I've found them."

"Shut up...!"

"Where did I go wrong? Charles, Cendrillion, HEARTCRUX, LIGHTSWORD... they all ask the same thing as myself. How did you end up like this? Oh, you know I don't even bother. 'My daughter's a mess' is what I say to people who ask. I bet if you was born an Umbra you wouldn't be like this..."

"I said _*SHUT UP!!*_"

"Getting too you now am I? Well, you know about that family all them years ago? You don't know the history behind it. You have no idea dear and to be honest..."

Ria laughed under her breath as she approached Shell. She gripped her chin with her fingers, turning the girl's teary face towards her.

"I'm glad they're dead!"


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 4, 2012)

_The Gentlemen LT_
Pin the tail on the punk-

"Clone Technique!
"Transformation Technique!"
"Advancing Blades!"
"Whirlwind!"

Only a mere moment passed and suddenly the area exploded with chaos. One of the boys behind The Gentlemen created around twenty clones of himself, the other boy holding the kunai transformed himself to resemble the clones, causing more confusion and stealth. Suddenly kunai also began raining from the tree, as both of the boys up top began hurling them out of a bag containing hundreds upon hundreds of them. In response to it all The Gentlemen began spinning himself drastically and using round house kicks went through three or so clones and deflected a numerous amount of blades from the sky. 

"Whatcha going to do about it rich boy?! Your fortune is ours!"

In response The Gentlemen's face stiffened and took on a serious look, he bite his lip slightly and then glanced down at his gloves, all the while doding the barrage of kunai and clones that where charging him. 

"The farmer down the road sent me... To pay you guys." He ran into the forest, after speaking, out of the chaos that had erupted and into a brief concord of leaves. Taking the chance to do so he slid on his gloves and then listened as he heard the clones trampling through the grass toward him.

"And that's what I plan to do!" 

He charged now, charged straight toward the tree. Drawing his right fist back, and then all at once letting it fly. Fly straight through the trunk of one side and creating a hole, a hole large enough to fell the tree and bring the boys back down to the hard cold ground.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2012)

*Takashi*

His eyes moved over his opponent who gracefully landed on the arena without any kind of problem. The now red eyes of the Aosuki sharpened as soon as the white-haired boy introduced himsel as the one whom he has to kill. The expression in the face of the blue-haired boy turned into a crazy one as he giggled while at the same time baring his sharp and dangerous teeth " Kishishishi. So it?s ya? seems like I won?t get bored durin?dis match "watching how Kurai adopted a fighting pose.

Takashi examined the other contender for a second, his smell was the kind that would always make him feel goosebumps, " What should I break first?  yer right arm, yer legs? Maybe I?d crush yer skull? Kishishi, anyway It?ll be a bloody mess. " after those words, the lad turned his back on the young man as he started to stretch his body which was kind of tense because of all the mental stress accumulated before his turn to step on the arena.

Crack!Crack!

The sound of his bones cracking was loud enough for the opponent to hear it, he was just getting ready for the show." ?kay. Warm up?s finished "he spoke " Now..." using the strength in his legs Takashi sprinted across the battle field at great speed, reaching the white-haired guy in no time " LEMME START THA PARTY!!! SHYAHAHA!! "taking out a kunai he throws it against Kurai?s leg only to keep going at it with a one, two combination of punches aiming for the face of the boy followed by a kick aiming for Satsugai?s solar plexus.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2012)

Yomi


Yomi looked at Noctis for a minute before turning around quickly, her hair flipped a bit as she turned on her heels. She will deal with him on a later date, but as for a minute she would have to take her anger out on something else. Because missing out on a prey wasn't the way of the Minamto, when the opportunity presented itself..

There was no backing down, its all or nothing...

"Tenshi, wish me the best of luck." she said as she began to walk towards the opening...

As she did her eyes narrowed, she will meet Noctis again and when that time he will know the true power of her blade. And her blade will taste high ranking blood for the first time than the low lives that she been feeding it for the past months. She sighed as she picked up the pace...












She entered the arena, she placed her hair into a high ponytail, the crowd cheered but she wasn't in there for them. She was in there for her clan sake, she tighten her grip on Inzunami before brushing her bangs from her face and entering the stage. Koto smiled at her before rushing off the stage...

Yomi crossed her arms as she moved her head to get her hair out her eyes...

"Let's go..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 4, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
It Begins_










​

Kurai leaned forward on the balls of his feet, his eyes closely watching his opponent.  He was quick, almost dangerously so.  Kurai would have to be very carefully during this fight.  Plus it didn't help that the boy was a tad insane  Kurai's eyes flickered toward the kunai aimed at his leg, which he could tell was really just a distraction from the punch combination being thrown at his face.  Time seemed to slow down to a crawl, the two fighters' eyes fixed on each other.  Kurai's mind raced with ideas he could use for a counter attack when the sound of a falcon call filled his head.  That was it.

He dived forward, gracefully sailing over the knife and the boy's fists.  As he sailed over the boy, his arms went around Takashi's waist.  He flipped, holding Takashi upside down before leaping with all his might, flinging them both high into the air.  He wrapped his legs around Takashi's chest, beginning a descent toward the ground at a high speed.  "Hayabusa Otoshi - Peregine Falcon Drop!"  This attack was risky.  If Takashi managed to push back, he could flip this in his favor and slam Kurai into the floor of the arena.  Plus it was B - Rank, and Kurai's most powerful technqiue.  He would be showing his hand early in the fight, the rest of his Taijutsu weren't as powerful.  He had to hope this went in his favor.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 4, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

As the sun was going down, Moro got up from the warm sand and the shade of the fancy unbrella. Moro really wanted to get out of this outfit, into something more comfortable. It was time to move on to a small bar or small club that was in the village of the desert. It was predictable to take the side streets to see if this guy was going to be here or not. It was much easier to et jump from a side street than the main street. She kept walking as she heard the creaking wood as the wind went through the wood. She heard breaking wood from a house and have a feeling she was on a lead.

"You look so fine my dear, I can lick you all day long."

"You must be the creeper, I doubt that. Scratch thatthought you are going to die anyway."

The creeper twist his fingers around chin and lift her head upward for her to look into his eyes. Moro was not in the mood to be rape or toched by a crazy love twist mission. She did a few handseals as she blow a stream off flames at him. The creeper move fast to get out of the way as Moro heard the dey crackle of dry wood of one of the houses. Moro dodge to the left as she felt the wind pick up and pulled out her sword to slash him in anyway. The creeper appeared again as he wipe a small gashed against his stomache. 

"You are one hot and sexy person with some sick moves."

Moro blushed from compliements that mean nothing to her, she made the hand movements to bring it creeper as she taunt him by flashing him. The creepers saw the fleash of her breasts and came at her fast. Moro was ready as she sat her sword on fire after making a few handseals to shoot flames out of her mouth as she made another slashing motion with her sword. The top she was wearing was on the floor as she was wondering if the creeper got another slicing to the cheek bone.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2012)

*Takashi*

Before any of his attacks could land, his opponent dived into his range, catching him in a grip around his waist and flipped him head down only to jump high in the air. In middle of the flight, the white-haired guy used his legs to make sure that Takashi wouldn?t escape. The Aosuki started to think about the chances of him enduring the fall but pretty much, in most of cases he would end up at a great disadvantage if not making him to give up on the victory. It didn?t took more than an instant to realize two ways to get away from the danger although one of them was easier than the other it was even more dangerous than the fall itself. However his confidence did not disappear as his smile only became bigger.

Using all the strength of his body, he manages to change the position they were in, ending in a horizontal one with Satsugai under him. Then reaching a couple of kunai?s with explosive tags wrapped around them, he launches the knifes to the arena trying to  center them both in the place where both young men would most likely fall. After doing so he wrapped his legs around Kurai?s neck and grabbed both of his legs as well just in that position.

If his plan were to be a success, the battle would be almost decided with this even though he would not leave in the best condition. The explosion would receive both of them." So, I hope ya like explosions whitey, Kishishi..." Takashi said and then laughed as both of them were already reaching land and the explosive tags were about to get consumed entirely.

*KA-BOOOOOOM!!!!*

As soon as they were about to land, a big explosion caused by the explosive tags on the kunai was unleashed, raising a huge cloud of smoke and dust.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 4, 2012)

Yuuki
_The Tournament Begins: 

_Yuuki stepped into the arena nonchalantly and didn't even stare at his opponent. He took down his hood and parted his hair to show one of his eyes. His face didn't have his trademark smile since his lips were parted in a look of confusion. 

The girl before him looked to be some stuck up princess playing samurai with that blade. The snake boy paid no attention to the announcer or the roar of the bloodthirsty crowd. His only focus was of winning this match and meeting zero again.

He wanted to thank him with the gallons of poison coursing throughout his veins. He snickered at the thought of killing the bastard and destroying his ideology. His thoughts were so unfocused that he barely caught what his opponent had said to him. 

"Lets Go"

His eye narrowed and began to glare at the impatient girl before him. It seemed she was in a hurry to be knocked out.  As the sick twisted gentlemen Yuuki was he couldn't let her request go unobliged. 

He quickly flexed and pushed his arms outwards quickly realigning them in the sign of the snake. He crouched a bit allowing his body to relax into the stance making quick movements possible within moments. 

He rotated his hand and allowed his two fingers to beckon the girl to create the first strike. This battle would be more fun then he had ever had before. And right now he needed to let go of allot of steam that had been building up. 

"After you little girl "


​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 4, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Over?!_










​

Kurai had to act quickly as he saw Takashi set up explosives for them both.  He knew that the kid was unstable, but not this crazy.  He released his grip on Takashi, keeping his legs wrapped around him and grabbed the sword on his back.  He wrapped one end of his ninja wire to it before launching it at a wall of the stadium.  He yanked the wire, the sword working like a grappling hook and pulling them away from the greatest part of the explosion.  It didn't save them however, as the concussive force and severe heat still impacted them.  Kurai had his back to the explosion, and as a result the back of his coat was burnt open, revealing his flesh, which had burns on it as well.  The force of the explosion rocketed them both at a wall of the stadium, which they slammed into.  The force of being smashed into the wall had knocked the boys away from each other and they plummeted toward the grass below, which if they didn't act quickly, would constitute a double ring out.  

Kurai had been slammed pretty bad, his brain shaken back and forth, but he still had enough sense to keep his head in the fight.  He focused chakra to his hands and feet in order to stick to the wall.  He wasn't great with chakra control, and knew this wouldn't hold out long, so he leaped to the sword in the wall and stood on top of it, looking to see if Takashi had saved himself from a ring out as well.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2012)

*Yomi*

She looked at the well dressed man, was he trying to be higher than her? She growled at him as she felt the man looking down at her. But soon her mind began to cool down a bit, it was Koe. She smiled at the girl waking up, she was asleep for hours and the moment she choose to woke up was when she was about to fight. But she was glad, the girl came at the right time...

"If you choose so..."

Yomi flipped back her hair as she stood a bit in front of her, her hand seals were quick and then she stepped forward! The ground below her enemy shot up as Yomi looked up at how fast she wanted it to go up before moving her foot back. It was used as a simple scare to allow her enemy to know what she was capable of.

But that was all that was....

She stopped the movement of the pillar and it dropped fast to the ground almost as fast as it went up...Yomi sighed as she looked away from her opponent she wasn't good at the first move. Defending herself was more of her thing, analyzing was a god given habit.

"Is that what you wanted?" Yomi asked as she looked at him, "Lets not play these childish games, come at me..."

Yomi growled at him, her hand Inzunami...


----------



## Narancia (Feb 4, 2012)

Yuuki

The ground exploded under the young snake. The pillar had brought him into the air. He jumped from the forming pillar using a front facing backflip. His movements weren't perfect and were sloppily introduced since he was in the snake stance. It was hard changing stances in mid-air and he almost flipped a bit too far onto his back.  

In his haste Yuuki placed his hands behind his back to balance himself into a crouching pattern. This girl would certainly become a bigger annoyance if she continued to use that jutsu. His head turned and he glared at the girl signalling his readiness. His landing wasn't the most acrobatic but it still made the point that wouldn't hurt him. 

" Looks like you wanna do cheap tricks! Well try to get outta this one."

Yuuki concentrated his chakra inside of his body allowing a small summoning to take place. A snake made it's way up his esophagus and into his mouth. Yuuki opened his mouth allowing the poisonous snake to show itself and it opened it's mouth. inside the snakes mouth was the hilt of a blade. He gripped the blade with all his might and unsheathed the blade from the snakes mouth.

" Sword of Kusanagi!"

He flicked the blade as before angling it. He brought the blade upwards in a horizontal pattern before spinning it behind him. As he gripped the blade he slashed it upwards forcing a futon like wind blast at the girl before him. He attempted to hit her directly in the chest as to see her defensive capabilities. If she could manipulate the arena there was no doubt she hid more secrets.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2012)

*Takashi*

Watching his opponent?s attempt to escape from the explosion cause by his explosive tags, Takashi tried for once, to imitate someone else, taking his hands off the guy?s legs he managed to take out five shuriken he usually has prepared for his _Manipulated Shuriken Technique_. launching them in the same direction of kurai?s sword, the metallic stars got stuck many feet away from the weapon of the Satsugai. Immediately Takashi started to to move his right arm in a way that the strings would wrap around his limb.

Then the explosion took place with his adversary receiving most of the damage although he didn?t leave clean receiving a few burns in his left arm and his right leg. Without letting them escape, the power of the explosion just sent them flying against the wall in which their weapons were stuck already. As he crashed against the wall, the impact made him go dizzy for a second only being able to recover his sense once he was just some feet about to touch the ground. Quickly, Takashi pulled from the wires causing them to tighten to the point that his arm got some bleeding wounds on it but as a reward he got safe from landing outside.   

As soon as he noticed their situation, the Aosuki began to swing his body into the air propelling himself all the way to the battlefield. Soon after Satsugai follwed him, so they could keep fighting. The red eyes of the lightning release user stared at the sword wielder as a smile appeared in his face, suddenly steams tarted to comeout from all of his wounds and burns as they disappeared in the blink of an eye leaving as the only proof that he was caught by the explosion his torn apart sleeveless T-shirt.  

" Shyahaha!!! So, so, did cha like the fireworks? "he asked with an annoying and playful tone of voice. It didn?t matter how everyone would look at it, that frigging moment was the kind of thing that the blue-haired ninja enjoyed the most. " Looks, like ya are hurt. Wanna go with mommy, already!? Kishishi. " his comment trying to provoke Kurai.

Then without any advice, Takashi threw three shuriken towards his opponent before running to his left side and made a few handsigns more " Lightning release: lightning ball!!!" aball of electricity started to form rapidly on his hand and once it finished, Takashi hurled it towards Kurai, eagerly awaiting the expression of pain the guy would do after being hit by that.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2012)

*Yomi*

As soon as Yomi saw the sword, her heart pounded, no Inzunami pounded within her! She was getting excited, a swordsman like her, and the chance to show her true skills! The snake show wasn't her thing, but still the respect for this boy in front of her shot though the roof as he took the sword out of his mouth, she admired the blade, the work on it and the upkeep of something so beautiful must been hours longs...

But she shook her head, trying to get the blade out of her mind, she wasn't trying to show off her true skills. Though it was still hard to not do so in front of another blademaster! 

"Finally...You show me your true colors..." she said as she leaned forward,  Yomi watched as the boy gripped his blade. Her heart pounded in her chest as he moved his sword forcing something similar like a futon blast at her...

Yomi smirked as she moved her footing, a bit propelling herself up with the barrier. The wind hit the pillar causing it to collapse, Yomi smiled as she jumped off the pillar and took Inzunami out of her sheath...

She landed gently almost like a cat on the ground before pushing herself off the ground and heading straight at him...

Her feet propelled her towards him before she came to an abrupt stop and swung down her blade with as much force as possible!

She wanted to see who was the true blade master...

The weilder of Inzunami or the wielder of  Kusanagi

Yomi smirked spread across her face, fighting

It was so much fun!!!


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*"*ARRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!*"

Shell let out a powerful scream that may have even been heard by the current contestants. The flickering lightning became a destructive attack that took out the lights in the gallery and cut off a large chunk of the balcony. The wicked weave gripped around Shell finally released itself after the attack, slithering back into the portal and into Ria.

"That your 'true power' hmm? How cute," Ria remarked with a concerned glare as Shell recovered from the uncontrollable emotion-filled outburst. She was slumped against what was left of the window of the gallery, facing Ria with a look of disgust.

"Leave me alone..."

"Don't worry, I'm going. I'll see you when it's your turn to fight," She smirked before exiting the gallery and back to the stands, leaving Shell to wipe up her own embarrassing tears.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 4, 2012)

Yuuki

Yuuki could see a barrier erected almost instantaneously once his wind gust was within range. He prepared his next attack stabbing the blade into the ground before channeling his chakra. He channeled it as fast as he could using and orochi forbidden jutsu of war. 

Almost as instantaneously as the barrier his legs and lower clothes melded making his body more akin to a snake. The extension had made him taller and more flexible. It also increased his speed and agility to the height of a snakes. The snake within his mouth extended out and grabbed the blade as the girl suddenly came within range. 

He watched the girls movements and it seemed to amaze him. His opponent was starting to grow from and irritation into a monster. Her speed and power had erupted and this excited Yuuki like nothing else. He wanted with all his all his might to win now. 

But before he could move his blade her blade had slashed into his snake cutting it in half and releasing some of it's blood spraying outwards towards the girl. The blood was as poisonous as the snake itself and her speed and power would now be her downfall. 

"Damn it!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 4, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Surprises_










​

Kurai's eyes widened as the boy's wounds healed immediately, but he lacked the time to stay surprised.  Takashi flung several shuriken toward him and he leaped high into the air, dodging the shuriken.  He gritted his teeth as the boy flung a ball of lightning toward him..  He performed a front flip, putting his sword between him and the jutsu, before planting his feet on the sword.  When the jutsu hit the blade, he used his sword as a stepping stone to launch himself toward the ground, flying toward Takashi at a deadly speed.  He reached back into his pouch and retrieved several explosive kunai, before launching them at Takashi in a wide circle.  This was to prevent him from dodging anywhere but up, as he would run right into another explosion.  However, that wasn't all he did.

"_Lunar Phase!_"

He performed several front flips, his right leg extended, before aiming an incredibly powerful falling kick toward Takashi's head, which he would use as a stepping stone to escape the imminent explosion from the kunai.  He had tried to make it so Takashi's only escape was going upward, right into the kick Kurai had in store for him.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 4, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuga*
*Tournament arc*

Tenshi noticed Yomi leaving. Tenshi frowned a bit,she did not want to split up. She wanted someone to hang out with do to the fact she did not want to bother a injured Fugetsu. Tenshi was about to get up and follow Yomi but she heard a voice. A clear voice that she recognized. 


"It's been a while, Tenshi Hyuuga. I suppose we're in the same team?"

"Noc...Noctis!!!"''

Tenshi quickly turned around to see the black haired expressionless boy. His face expression was the same. Everything seemed the same. Tenshi had a smile on her face. But she heard a noise. The sound of a hand gripping on something.

"Yo...Yomi what are do..doing?"

Tenshi slightly turned around to see Yomi grip on her sword. Was Yomi going to attack Noctis. Did they know each other. But something made Yomi slightly let go of her sword. The announcer cat lady called up Yomi for her match.

"Yo...Yomi...good luck....no pres..pressure."

Tenshi spoke in a low voice as Yomi walked off. Tenshi was jealous....of Yomi confidence. Tenshi had a slight frown. Why cant she be confident like that. Tenshi sat down and gave a fake smile to Noctis and disguised her voice to sound happy even when she envied Yomi.

"Noctis...it has been a while. We..well me and Yomi we..were just shar...sharing information."


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2012)

*Yomi
*
The blood splattered on her but she didn't want to stop, he was in range! She forced her sword though the snake right into his shoulders pushing though the shoulder blade a non killer bow, before bringing her sword upwards slicing from where her sword had laid all the way up and pushing him away. The wound should on cause some blood loss, but other than that he should survive...

It would have been boring if he died...

Yomi felt bad, the blood imprinted on her face made her cough horribly. It was a horrible feeling...

_"Yomi!" _she could hear her other self cry out, Yomi growled a bit as she positioned her sword in front of her. She felt bad but still, she could make it though it...She still had enough power...

Yomi smirked as she brushed the blood though her face and into her hair, she licked the her dry lips...

"Nice~" she purred, "But it seems you really want me to come out my shell, don't cha baby doll?"

Even though she was in pain, she knew better than just to give in. Her eyes widen as she felt something pulsating inside her to continue this fight until her last breath. She wasn't going to lose! She wasn't going to lose!

SHE WON'T LOSE!!!

Yomi turned Inzunami again on the side of the blade which was the sharpest and rushed him again. But as she ran she did a couple of hand signs and she could feel the effects of the poison, it was slightly draining, but she won't stop there..

SHE WILL WIN!!!

Yomi slammed the sword on the ground propelling herself up on the ground, the sun shined revealing tiny orbs rotating around her...

As the tiny spinned around, Yomi positioned her hands out and soon all 10 of them the size of golf balls shot like arrows at him. They all aiming for his legs...

"Dance for me~" she purred as she landed on the ground, her landing was a slight stumble and her head was pulsating....

End this...She had to end this!


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2012)

*Takashi*

Takashi looked intently at Kurai who dodged his ninja weapons by escaping skillfully towards the sky with a leap only to receive the Lightning Ball launched by the Aosuki with his sword thus preventing the attack from using it?s magnetic properties to follow the white-haired. The Aosuki child only tsked at the scene he presenced as he was already expecting to finally see a expression of pain in Satsugai?s face. Snapping out from his thought when a bunch of ex`losive kunai thrown by his opponent surrounded him _" Oh shit! "_ he thought trying to find a way out of the trap only to see his enemy flipping in mid air and falling at a great speed towards him.

Without giving too much of a thought, he did the only way possible to escape from there and leaped in the air in the same direction as Kurai." Tch, dunno what cha?re thinkin?but...I?ll crush ya anyway!! "he spouted in mid air before crossing his arms forming an X in order to block the kick. The time seemed as if it stopped for a second as the blue-haired ninja got a hint of what he could do to try and counter this powerful kick incoming. He would need to risk his body once again though. 

Before the kick could land on his arms, Takashi opened them leaving space enough for the leg to enter, allowing Satsugai?s attack to strike. Immediately the blood didn?t waited before starting to come out but it was for the sake of his plan. Instantly once the kick landed, he closed his arms once again in a grip not letting the white-haired boy to escape even though his head was only spinning inside.

Without losing time, the wound opened on his head was starting to regenerate as steam started to come out from it just like the last time. Then the sharp-toothed fighter spoke with his confident tone of voice" Kishishishi. Dat was a nice move brotha. But...It?s still tu early fer ya ta claim victory! "pulling down Satsugai?s leg, Takashi throws him towards the ground, at the same place where he was standing before. Both of them started to fall in the direction of the explosion once again.

Making a couple of seals in mid air, Takashi shouted" Temporary paralyzis technique!! " one of his favorite jutsus since it was used to paralyze the opponent?s body so the killings would be easy. This time with the intention of not letting Kurai escape and force him to take the full blow of the explosion.

_" Tch, I won?t be able ta escape at all, If i keep falling in explosions and receiving attacks I?ll just run out of chakra unnecessarily "_ he said to himself in his mind as he started to fall at a great speed too just behind his rival.

*BOOOOM!!*

Once again the deadly fireworks detonated into a powerful one this time provoking another, this time enormous, screen of smoke and dust covering almost the whole arena.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT​
Their feet pounded the snowy trail under their feet as they rushed down the mountain with marvelous speed. Ryoji heart pumped heavily and so did Celsuis, their village was being attacked by looters, humans that decided to take advantage of these crucial times to have themselves some quick coin... The though burned Ryoji's mind... His mouth created a slight distasteful frown, Celsius followed behind, the moment they reached their destination, they noticed the men had started to ravage the Ivery's.

"Ryoji! Don't just stand there! Fight!"

Celsius kicked the snowy surface and her image blurred, the men before her had met with her leg, one of the men was thrown towards the side with great power, with great strength placed behind that kick, her mien was scary, her feature demonstrated great anger. Her teeth clenched as she witnessed the men before them winced ever so slightly at her image. Ryoji started to seal and created his gauntlets and  greaves made of powerful ice.

"Celsius, I don't want to go strategical on them..."

"I understand perfectly. Let's demonstrated these men who they're messing with."

"Looters...let the dead rest with their belongings! Crossing this village was your worst mistake."

Without a second words the vision of Ryoji blurred the second his feet had pushed the earth beneath his, with a few seconds Ryoji's fist was inches away from hitting the next guy, in second his fist had clashed with the mans, face, pushing his hand further the moment it collided he sent the men flying through the air towards the man Celsius had thrown away. The villagers had started to run away as they stood before the small armada of men. 

Celsius clashed her fist together and did the same thing Ryoji did, her hands started to get incarcerated in ice the moment they finished, she dashed along side Ryoji towards the next guy, her feet simultaneously kick the earth and started to twirl once in the air, once above yet another enemy, in perfect sync their leg extended and down hurled a powerful kick.

"No Shimo Tora!!"
"No Shimo Tora!!"

The hand crossed in attempts to block the hit. Their mouths smirked the moment they witness such an attempt.His bone broke the moment their feet contacted his hands, Ryoji once his feet meet the ground,his left foot 360'd and his heel smashed the ribs of the man before him.

"My turn..."


----------



## Narancia (Feb 4, 2012)

Yuuki

Yuuki felt excruciating pain as the blade bore into his flesh.His left arm grew numb from the blade being embed in his arm for a few seconds.His poisonous blood escaped from the ferocity of the second slice.

His right arm grabbed the sword of kusanagi as his body was expelled backwards by the force of her hand. His mind reeled at the fact she was beginning to become a serious threat. She began to charge at him with the same solid speed. 

Yet something was different it took him time but he deciphered she was creating seals. Yuuki pressed his hand on and invisible wall above him. It shattered into a green and black abyss which released Ouroboros. 

The otherworldly snake flew into the sky almost appearing in a massive length. Using the snake as a pulley system he hoisted himself far into the sky by slamming his snake like lower body into the ground. The force propelled him higher then he had expected allowing him to avoid the attacks set before him. 

He put the hilt of the sword of kusanagi in his mouth. He had already spit out the rest of the dead snake and needed room for his next attack. Yuuki reached into his robes pulling out knives and he threw them in the direction that the speeding girl was heading. He used his ouroboros like a  slingshot pushing himself attempting to land a safe distance away.

 After which while in mid-air he grabbed the sword with his left hand from out of his mouth. He flicked the sword of kusanagi trying to find the perfect angle from which to do his diversion. He was planning a new form of attack one that might get him the edge. He angled the blade that way it would reflect the suns rays into her face if she looked towards the attack but he made it more clear when he yelled. 

"Hey dumb slut!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 4, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​


Tenshi noticed the duckbutt haired boy right away. But she seemed a bit more tense than last time he had met her. Stuttering as she called out his name in surprise, the girl beside her did completely changed her tone of expression from before he approached them. The girl beside her grabbed the handle of her weapon while looking at Noctis sternly. Noctis glared at her with cold eyes, seeing that she had some kind of conflict against him. But why?

This was the first time he had seen this girl and he never recalled doing anything to her, directly nor indirectly. She was about to take her weapon out of it's sheath, as Noctis had the intent to materialize his shard to protect him from harm. Tenshi addressed her as Yomi, as she noticed her gripping a hold of her weapon. Before any assault was to be made, the girl heard the name Yomi being called out to the stadium. She let go of the handle of her weapon, and stood up to foward herself to her upcoming match. 

This girl was, without a doubt, Yomi Minamoto who was the other member of Noctis's team. But the question that concerned Noctis was that why did she give out a bad vibe towards him. Normally, Noctis would not head deep into a situation like this, but since she was on his team, this would have harmed his chances of progressing through the tournament. 

"_I guess I'll find out sooner or later..._"

The boy muttered to himself as the girl known as Yomi head towards her match. He then sighed as he usually did, but to relieve his stress. Once Yomi was not to be seen anymore, Noctis leaned back against the wall with his hands slid into his pockets.

"Noctis...it has been a while. We..well me and Yomi we..were just shar...sharing information."

Still stuttering, Tenshi had seemed shy to speak with Noctis. Noctis did not even bother to look at her and focused to listen to the crowd cheer for the current match between his teammate and her opponent.

"_Is that so.... Did she seem upset to you? I don't think I ever met her before to tick her off like that. Or so to speak._"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 4, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Fireworks_​

Kurai tsked as Takashi trapped his leg in a hold.  It was clever, but Kurai had expected him to do this.  He smirked in Takashi's face as he pulled him down by his leg.  As he was thrown down, he gripped Takashi's leg tightly in his own hand, pulling him down as well, before using his left hand to tightly grab Takashi by the front of his shirt and level out in mid air, pulling Takashi in front of him and using him as a shield against the explosion.  He reared back his fist, charging a fierce punch. 

"_Raiken!_"

He swung the fist towards Takashi's face when Takashi fired off a ninjutsu at the last second.

"*Temporary Paralysis Technique!*"

His fist froze less than an inch away from Takashi's face as Kurai went wide eyed.  His body locked up and couldn't move.  However, using the jutsu had left Takashi vulnerable, as right after he cast it the tags went off, exploding in another brilliant fireworks display, only this time the boys weren't pulled to the side.  They both shot skyward, Takashi shielding Kurai from the brunt of the attack.  Kurai had some new burns on his arms and his pants now had several singes on them, but other than that he remained unharmed.  

As they shot upward into the sky, the Paralysis technique wore off, ended by the explosion skyrocketing the fighters into the air.  Kurai shook his head from side to side and gathered his thoughts before rearing his fist back once again.  "_Tarenken!_"  With his right hand he aimed a flurry of punches toward Takashi's face.  He rose his left hand as he used Tarenken.  "_Raiken!_"  His left hand shot down, aiming to deliver one devastatingly strong punch to Takashi's face as the flurry of light punches attacked the other side of his face.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT​
Celsius fist clenched with great force behind it. With great power held behind it. Her eyes, their eyes demonstrated visible resentment over these fellow men before them that demonstrated no match for them, her fist pulled back once Ryoji's leg managed to collide with this human's ribs, the moment it did her fist trust forwards and impacted the man's skull, she could feel his bones break within her gauntlet, her smirk grew as she added a bit more strength behind it and sent him towards the small stack of men before them. 

"...who are they?"

one of the fellow looter said as he witnessed their spectacular team work and reaction to their moveset. 

"Ryoji should we take this a bit more seriously? We cannot allow any of them to leave here unpunished."

"Yes, don't kill them, Celsius. We need them to atone for their sin... even scum have chances for forgiveness."

"You're too kind, Ryoji. However, you don't intend to leave them with minimal injuries correct?"

"You know me so well, Celsius."

"I'll use my Frost Breath then."

"I'll keep going against them head on."

Celsius started to seal wildly, once finished her chest started to push forwards, her breath was storing along side her chakara, once she held enough a gust a wind blew through her mouth, towards the feet of the men before them,their feet were ledge towards the earth beneath them, they tried to release themselves form the earth, but by the time they were about to stab their weapons towards the ice.

*-bang!-*

ryoji had smacked his foot on the chin of a man in front sending him flying towards the sky, once in the air, Ryoji did a break dance maneuver where his feat helicoter through until he 360'd completely, once his feet managed to meet the snow his feet pushed themselves form the earth and he starteed to twirl once again in the air. This was No Shimo Tora's completed version...

The twirling motion started to punish the air born man with countless of continuous hits, pushing himself higher and higher until his leg extended above his head, a powerful downwards kick met the poor man head. Sending him flying towards the earth.

"Who's next!?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 4, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

The creeper, stop as his shirt was a flame, he pulled it off as he gave Moro a few wolf whistles. He throw his shirt at another building. Romulus was watching from above on another house with his and Moro's wolves. The wolves were licking their lips if this bozo does anything to Moro it be hell to pay. Moro smelled this guy and was disquested with his personalitly. The creeper held Moro to his body as she squirm.

"I love a women who gives me pain," he kissed her on the lips. Moro was creeped out by this dude, her eyes was looking at the sky as her face was red. One thing came to her mind was shoving her sword up his ass. She rerange the sword as she hold the blade in her hands in shove it up his butt hole trying to aim for his  jewels. The creeper was enjoying this as he did not care if he was bleeding from his thighs. Moro slither away as she duck to get away from the creeper and his sexual ideas for women with hot sorce of pain. She was pissed off from this guy just kissing her on the lips and the other crap he pulled on her body.

"Go to hell and get the Hell away from me."

"Not in the mood to mate with me, lovely dovly, I already know what you like as I already filled you up."

"That is not true at all, men all think the same to have sex with hot sexy women," Moro put her hand on a tranquilizer.

_"Using that,is better than being scrwed over by a random bishi,"_ she thought as she got into another fighting postion before this guy maker his frecking move on her as she already had the disadvantage in this situation as he bounceing around maching her moves to his own movement in his crazy brain.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 4, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuga*
*Tournament Arc*

Tenshi closed her eyes. She was trying to imagine that day with that shadow user. It made her smile. Fugetsu and Ketsueki was actually able to harm the killer. While Tenshi was only able to hold of the summon. And then Noctis showed up and the killer got desperate.

But something bothered Tenshi. She was so confident during that fight. How come she is not confident right now. Tenshi wished she could meet her inner self one day....she wondered what was her inner self.

"Is that so.... Did she seem upset to you? I don't think I ever met her before to tick her off like that. Or so to speak."


"Yo..Yomi? N..no she was ni..nice."

Tenshi quickly answered. Why would Noctis ask that? Though something was off about Yomi right when Noctis spoke. Tenshi began to get curious. Tenshi was highly intelligent. Tenshi cleared her voice. 

Tenshi had no reason to be nervous. If anything she should be calm. Tenshi took a deep breathe. She began to think. Why did she act like that?

"She is from Minamoto clan. A clan of samurai. Samurai are even older then the sage of 6th path. And all Samurai are loyal and care deeply for loyalty and honor" 

Tenshi sighed.

"Not as much as the Hyuga of course. Anyway from my knowledge of Samurai it may have something to do about you being wanted....something like a bounty of some sort?"


----------



## Olivia (Feb 4, 2012)

_*Thalia
*_
*A True Demon's Strength

*​The boy created four different handseals, but with that alone a grin grew on the boys face. He looked as if he had just accomplished something amazing, but what could it be? This chakra she was feeling, the one eyed boy surly wasn't normal. Did it all originate from that single eye he has; maybe, but she couldn't be completely sure. Before she could finish her thoughts, what appeared to be red lightning emerged from his body, with his hair standing straight towards the sky.

Wind had started to blow around the boy, was he trying to kill himself by releasing so much chakra at once? That couldn't be it, in fact, it seems as if he was powering up to a great extent, but could his body really handle all this power? His veins bulged, and for some strange reason he became louder. He was literally like a walking maelstrom, as his negative lightning sparked all across his body. Thalia's mouth turned upwards in amusement, perhaps he could be worth it. 

_?No more warm ups. Leggo.?_​Zero's voice definitely sounded rougher than normal. This must have been another side effect of this strange form he transformed into. Before she could continue the though he almost completely disappeared from sight. She was able to keep her eyes on him though, but it didn't help all too much. He was flying around, throwing what appeared to be iron butterflies. She knew he liked to use scissors that appeared as such, so that was what it probably was.

"Futile."​
She declares as for when the scissors get close to her they instantly freeze over in a coating of ice, weighing them down towards the ground before they could land a hit on her. Once she had finished she heard a noise above herself, she had let her attention from Zero slip for too long. He came crashing down towards her. She reacted as quickly as she could and caught his kick, making sure that he didn't land the blow.

"You're proving yourself to be more challenging than I originally had imagine, but regardless it doesn't change the outcome of this battle one bit. You are after all a measly human."​
She, with her other hand, had formed one handed hand seals. Once it had been complete she threw Zero back into the air as she put both of her hands together. She called out calmly:

"Ice Style: Frozen Spears"​
Three ice spears quickly formed, as if attracting all of the coolness of the atmosphere to create the three large spears. As soon as they were complete the three charged straight towards it's target, in a triangular formation under him.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT​
Celsuis witnessed as Ryoji accomplished to successfully deploy the No Shimo Tora to it's completion. Her smirked turned into a pleased smile, witnessing such flair in this technique brought slight joy towards her, but this was but a hindrance at the moment. Her anger fulled her as these men were render motionless, however they managed to rip the soles of their feet from the ground, pulling their blades out they started to head towards Ryoji, Ryoji feet once again forced themselves to push from the ground, flipping a couple of times before landing in front of Celsius he said.

"Cover you ears! I'll use the Melody Arm."

"What? O-okay."

Ryoji extended his arm, towards the men before them gathering chakara in his right hand, the melody arm started to react wildly, his  other hand flicked the metallic weapon and sent out a wave of energy through the sound. The area started to rumble slightly as the men were soon, once again rendered motionless. Their feet tried to react, their hands soon released the grip of their weapons, their faces twitched among their hopelessness...

"Alright, It's my turn once more. Ryoji let's begin."

"Celsius, don't hold back! I want to see them pay for their gran, grand mistake."

"Of course Ryoji, let us begin"


----------



## Cjones (Feb 4, 2012)

*Maiko/Hisoka​*Dear​
The evanescence of the dusky evening mist revealed two shadows that stood tall and proud in front of black steel gate.  The gate was ridiculously tall in stature and stretched farther than the eye could make out. In the middle of the gate there was an opening that spelled out the name ?Sato? more than likely being the name of whoever stayed behind the gate. The pair in front of the gate stood upright with their chins pointed straight ahead, eyes wide open, and swords drawn with the tips placed into the ground as they wrapped their hands around the handle with a tight firm grip. The armor worn on the body of the pair was very light, finely crafted with chain mail sleeves, and an incredible color of dark blue.  The armor bore the name of ?Sato?, just like the gate, on the back. Their armor along with perfect posture could tell anyone that these were solders given the task to protect the people who stayed behind the gate they stood before.

?This is the place and?why is it that we always have to deal with burly intimidating folks? Why can?t there ever be some scrawny people ya know?? Just some several feet away from the gate and guards, two other figures stood behind a tree as they observed the place they were tasked with infiltrating. The complaint came from Hisoka who lazily leaned against the tree as her head twisted around the corner. Beside her stood her little partner for this endeavor who was, once again, Maiko. The two of them had been pretty inseparable lately, taking mission left and right together. ?Hisoka-san?forgive me, but I really don?t understand ?intimidating?. What exactly is that?? I asked very curious of the word she used to describe these two people. The most I could draw on the word was that it obviously has something to do with their looks, but what about their looks I didn?t have a clue, so I turned to her for the answer. 

?You know scary, overawe, frieghtneting in a sense. Able to make you wet yourself if given the chance.? Hisoka went off with numerous other words in order to get her point across to the young girl even using hand motions and acting. Maiko took particular note of how ridiculous she looked as she began playing the ?part? of a scared little girl huddled up and then switching over to a man towering over her with a smirk on his face. Still no matter what she did, or how much of a fool she looked doing it, nothing was clicking inside Maiko?s mind as she continued to stare at her in fascination at what she was doing. Hisoka quit and then found herself laughing at her younger companion who cocked her head to the side in response.

?What?s so funny Hisoka-san? Did I do something weired?? I asked.

?N-no y-your already Maiko. You just carry yourself with s-such gracefulness that I c-constantly find myself forgetting you?re a child.? Hisoka spoke to me through fits of laughter.  I wanted to respond with another question, but before I could we were interrupted. ?I?m glad your enjoying yourself ladies, but I would suggest we be prepared for our mission. Night is almost upon us.?  spoke as he emerged from out of the shadows behind them. ?Yea your right, let?s pull back for now. Our mission officially begins tonight.? ​​​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 4, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​


The key word was said from Tenshi's mouth. The one word that would have Noctis understand the whole situation. As Tenshi had said, since Yomi is from a clan of Samurais, they are known to be bounty hunters. Noctis was a valuable target to her since his head was worth to be alot towards them. The boy did not need a reason to slay a bounty hunter, that is if one was about to assault him. 

"_So... she's a bounty hunter, huh..._"

He spoke as if he was dead serious. Noctis had no regrets slaying Bounty hunters, since he had done so before. If Yomi were to strike him, Noctis would not hold back in attacking her. But the other constraint was that she was his teammate. In order to have a chance at winning, he was forced to work with her under unfortunate circumstances.

"_Well, lets hope our cooperation works out well..._"

The boy closed his eyes while still leaning back against the wall. His only choice was to hope that nothing will occur between them during the tournament. But now, Noctis didn't focus on that, he had to bring his attention on his upcoming match with whoever it may be.

"_Tenshi, what was your reason to participating in the tournament?_"


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2012)

*Takashi*

In an unexpected turn of events, Satsugai managed to pull him down before his ninjutsu could have effect on him. Preparing himself for the incoming pain, he clenched his teeth and turned his head to look down just to be received by the explosion although due to the distance they did not take the full blow, the burns caused by it were still there and obviously were painful. For the first time in his life Takashi thanked the fact that his insanity allowed him to endure great pain because those burns were no game. 

The explosion sent both contenders up to the sky once again were Kurai took advantage of his position to attack Takashi. The left side of his face and his back were the most damaged together with some few small, unimportant burns on his arms which as soon as they were in mid air started to heal at a great speed however the white-haired teenager was already on Takashi starting to punch him. Once more, the Aosuki displayed a big smile in his face as the punches were barely making effect,  Satsugai?s body was slightly weakened due to the effects of his temporary paralysis technique. 

A little feeling of weakness ran through the body of the shinobi with enhanced senses as his wounds were completely healed, his chakra was running out at great speed due to all the damage and he couldn?t allow the fight to get dragged longer.

" Raiken!! "

He heard in mid air, twisting his body to his left side, he barely dodged the attack of his opponent only to make a summersault getting in position and pushing down Satsugai with his heel, using the guy to propel himself upwards taking distance from the now falling ahead enemy. Realizing that the distance was enough to him to pull a new move, he made handseals once again" Fucka, don?t make me waste so much chakra !" a second shot of the temporary paralysis technique was what he made as they were already close to crash.

" Manipulated shuriken technique "taking out four shuriken, he throws them at Satsugai while the strings tied to his fingers are also tied to the weapons.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT​
Celsius and Ryoji had rushed towards the feeble opponents that laid motionless before them, flurry of powerful kicks and hit unbearable to some human were placed upon these men. Blood spilled in the snow, soon creating a lovely color of dark red in the snow. Within slight minutes the men that had been before him had met a quite unpleasing end... Ryoji thoughts revolved around the men that were nearly beaten to a blood pulp, the men and woman of the village started to emerge from within their houses and hidden area of the demolished clan. Witnessing Ryoji's battle, their smile was plastered with joy and slight excitement. Ryoji's mien was unchanged, he walked towards a man that held a light band in his wrist that marked the medical treatment bay officer...

He looked towards his hand and said.

"Treat the wounded. I'll send a carrier pigeon to send a message to the near by guard to take them to prison."

The man did but a slight nod and headed towards the men before him Ryoji continued down the road towards the post office. Celsius stood next to him following his step wherever he may lead as always.

"You did magnificently well, Ryoji. You proved you're stronger than the average human. You might have a hidden potential within you, maybe you were wrong about becoming a leader."

"No. I am still weak. I'm just stronger than the average weakling. Nothing more nothing less. I cannot still match my fathers former strength. I cannot match his former power."

"Ryoji, you are weak now, but you must give yourself time to bloom into a fine shinobi. You cannot acquire strength from one day to the other."

"I understand that Celsius, but I need to become stronger now. This time it was looters in the near future is could be Mao, or Zero, or even the Uchiha clan along with any other clan..."

"We are in the brink of war, I understand Ryoji, but you must keep strong for the people. We cannot hesitate, that would only lead to trouble among our people."

"I understand perfectly... Allow me to once again ask you for you assistance."

"You already got you answer, Ryoji."


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2012)

Yomi


Yomi closed her eyes, she had to end this before anything got too serious. The long this battle became the more her father was watching her become a fodder in front of him. She had to get batter, this was the first time she had this fight so it was almost hard for but the simple fact that she was having fun. For the first time she was having fun and it felt so damn...

Good~

Yomi purred as she landed on the ground safely, she knew that this boy was more than what he was doing. But she knew that she still had secrets that she didn't even show yet, and she wasn't going to show them until she was in front of real danger...

The orbs circulated around her constantly, her mind was blanking out as she realized that her back was facing him. That was bad, but she looked down at the ground waiting for that shadow to engulfed her but it wasn't. What was he planning, but soon he didn't do anything but she heard his voice.

"Hey dumb slut!" 

Yomi eyes widen and she launched the orbs, "WHAT YOU SAY COMMONER!" she yelled launching the balls at him but she was abruptly blinded from the light. The balls slammed into the ground, causing the  bits and pieces of the ring and dust to slam into the air.

The orbs instantly retracted back to her and she was threw with these games!

The dust acted as a cover letting Yomi launche herself again at the boy

"FACE MY BLADE!!!" she yelled as she held Inzunami in front of her and the orbs were acting like homing devices!


----------



## Bringer (Feb 4, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuga*

"Wa..wait wait!! Her clan is a clan that sometimes do bounty! But...but we dont know if she is the same!"

Tenshi shook her hands left to right while speaking. Tenshi tried to lie to her self. Though she knew it. But she did not want no violence to break out. Tenshi then looked down. Violence? She is in a tournament after all.


"Well, lets hope our cooperation works out well..."

"You and me both. Im just glad heir of the Hyuga is not on the menu for her"

Tenshi sighed in relief as that thought entered her mind. She then heard many people cheering. Meaning the current battles are somewhere in the middle. Tenshi blocked out the noise.

"Tenshi, what was your reason to participating in the tournament?"

"A small part of it was my own free will. I was not forced but...didn't your father tell you? The Uchiha clan leader did threaten to attack any clans who did not have a participant. Though my father was ready to kill ever last one of them if he had to. But I decided I would enter so war would not break down."

Tenshi spoke. She was glad she was not stuttering any more. All her nervousness was gone as she was stuck in conversation. She then heard fast foot steps. Someone was coming for them full speed!

Tenshi quickly got up and did a defensive stance. But right then something picked her up. She then realized it and started laughing. It was Ki! Tenshi was then put down.

"What up kiddo!"

"Ki what are you doing here!! Noctis this is Ki! He is my bodyguard. Though he is suppose to be at the Hyuga clan!!"

"Sorry kiddo I dont trust you or lord hageshii and kirei being in Uchiha territory. Your mother body guard Gado is here to."

Tenshi let out a laugh.

"Father wont like that Ki. Now may you and Gado please see my father. Either me or Noctis match will be up after Yomi match!"

"All right Kido I will give you "alone time" haha"

"He is just a old friend! sigh..."

Tenshi watched as Ki and Gado left towards the audience. Ki was like a older brother to her. Though he was just a cousin. And Gado was his brother. Tenshi sighed.

"Anyway Noctis....about last time we met....we took the killer body...but it was a trap...it exploded."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT​
They continued to walk among the road, the people continued to work among the houses and building once again, the village was once again being brought to it's former glory, to it's former scenery. It was refreshing to view such marvelous spectacle of it once held. It smile beamed, their smiles beamed through their faces. Hope engulfed their hearts as they witness this amounts of work the villagers were placing to rebuild their fallen home. Ryoji requested to help a few time but was rejected, told to save his strength for when he needed to protect the village...

"Ryoji, you know these people love you, right?"

"Of course, if it wasn't for that love I wouldn't be protecting them with such powerful vigor. Risking my  own mortality for those I love and love me back."

"Ryoji, that's what I wanted to hear from you. I want to view you, not as a piece of stone that holds all his emotion within himself, but as a wall that protects his people from harm. This is what it means to become the Heir of Frost."

"My destiny is not to lead these people, is to defend them from the incoming dangers that these life throws at us. To create a Utopia, a place where they can find peace among the glistering snow. This is reason enough to make me want to become stronger, for my father and for this village I will shoulder this weight."

"You're not gonna shoulder it alone. You have the village and all the Nymphs  the Land of Frost by your side. You're a leader, Ryoji not a bunker. You cannot shoulder everything, only some."

"You're words are wise, Celsius. You've been a true friend through this process I thank you."

Her smile beamed, their steps continued to march onwards towards the villages,destroyed post office..


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 4, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Swordsman_​

Kurai cursed as Takashi dodged his punch and aimed a kick at his stomach, throwing him to the ground.  The blue-haired shinobi began weaving signs, and having learned from the previous bout of Temporary Paralysis Jutsu, avoided eye contact with Takashi, avoiding the dangerous effects of his paralysis technique.  He turned over in mid air, landing on all fours before shooting forward like a rocket, dashing toward his sword as the shuriken closely followed, guided by another technique from Takashi.  Kurai jumped, performing a hand stand on the handle of his sword, before planting his feet behind it and using it to block one of the shuriken.  He drew his blade from the ground, hitting and breaking one of the shuriken with a vicious upswing, before coming down on the third with a downward strike.  He caught the fourth one in his hand, wincing a bit as the pointed weapon embedded into his palm.  He yanked it out and grabbed the wire it was connected to, yanking Takashi out of the air and toward him.  He combined the yank of the wire with a graceful spin, which he used to grab his sword and prepare a deadly horizontal swing toward Takashi's lower torso, aiming to remove the boy's legs from his body.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 4, 2012)

Yuuki

Yuuki was in mid-air as his plan worked and a gigantic explosion occurred. He knew being aerial now was a bad idea. She knew were he was and no doubt would attack him with those orb things again. He directed his hand towards the ground in and area not yet hit by the dust cloud. It was a long shot but Ouroboro's reeled him into that spot just as the girl launched herself into the air. 

Yuuki's body was fatigued and badly injured realistically he needed to end it now. He set his blade into his wounded shoulder allowing the blood to form on it. As the liquid seeped from the wound itquickly added poisonous properties to the blade. Yuuki lifted the blade like he had done last time but in a vertical pattern. He swept it and extended it back before releasing another fuuton like attack gust. 

The gust allowed his blood to now travel at deadly speeds with the gust. He aimed the attack straight for her in the sky. This was all a ruse to allow her to look towards him. he gathered as much chakra as he could to his eyes. He was activating his genjutsu, he knew that even if she broke out of it it would be too late. He pointed towards her allowing his hand to be the indicator that as soon as she looked in his direction she was under his jutsu.

This was not all of his plan as Ouroboro's acted independently and attempted to reach her in the sky in time to create a cage for her.  The cage would allow her to be defeated and to bring a end to this battle. His left eye almost closed as his body was exhausted and his chakra would be dangerously low if he couldn't pull this off. 

"Damn it....Can you please just DIE!!!!!"


----------



## Minato Mishima (Feb 4, 2012)

Laix said:


> *Shell LT*
> *ENCOUNTERS
> 
> *As Kyousuke hopelessly passed out on the grass, Shell cut down the last enemy before tending to him. She knew she'd need a bit of help here, and now is the time where there has been a first for a lot of things. Dragging her thumb across the tip of her canine to draw a lick of blood before swiping it down her exposed arm. A brown glowing seal formed instantly, circling the streak of blood.
> ...





> *Kyousuke Kiraitou*
> *Code 2*: _Encounter_
> *Chapter*: _5_
> _*Start*_​



"Tch...  Penny pinching bastard..."

Kyousuke rose from his sleep to temporarily pull out a bag containing all of his money, 6,000 ryo.  "Take it..."  At this he promptly went back to sleep, drifting off into a black, dreamless state.

When he rose again he was surrounded by white roses, the only thing he could see.  Everything else was black.  Out of the darkness came his mother, cupping his face gently.  "My son...  It's not your time.  You must wake up and return to the real world.  I know it's challenging, and I know every day is a new trial, but for your own sake you have to press on."  She pressed her lips to Kyousuke's forehead, who was staring wide-eyed at the visage of his mother.

Suddenly he awoke, in a clinic.  He was in a room by himself, a window next to his bed.  It was morning, and outside there was a beautiful country side.  "Huh.  She didn't let me die.  Turns out she was a pretty nice girl after all."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 4, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Jigga What?*

*FAINT ENGAGE*









​
Zero?s eyelids widened as his foot was within less of an inch from being driven full force into the face of this mysterious dark-haired beauty. It couldn?t have been any closer if you tried to recreate the moment. Zero had never seen experienced anything quite so stunning, with one hand she had managed to ward off his attack. An enemy that was this strong it caused a whirlwind of contradictory emotions within the Clown Prince. She threw him into the air as she began to seal in the milliseconds that followed what he was feeling had come to the surface. 

First was doubt? Up until this point Zero had never been handed anything resembling a loss, he had never been outclassed by any foe. He genuinely was convinced of his own rectitude, which created hubris within him. It was never clearer than right now that he was fighting someone who outclassed him in all categories.  However this led him to a second emotion that was truly ironic. He was exhilarated in a completely different way from just a thrill of fighting. In this fight one wrong move would mean the end of his life; he was an evil monster fighting an even more demonic presence than him. This was different than the beast boy who had a much more evil force locked inside of him this was much purer and undiluted, this woman was incredible.

He didn?t need the tingling feeling at the back of his head to tell him anything he didn?t already know. Red lightning cackled around his body as he pumped more of this negative force into his body. He sealed quickly his movements having a clean polish he had never displayed before as he breathed in.

"Ice Style: Frozen Spears"

*KATON GOUKAYUU NO JUTSU*

Flames rushed from out of Zero?s gullet soon the flames began to take shape in the form of a ball, the logical assumption would be he was going to melt the ice but Zero was not logical. Instead his flames had a diagonal trajectory just barely missed the spears and hit the sandy battlefield beneath his feet. He used the propulsion from the flame jutsu to blow himself away from the path of the spears touching down to the ground on bended knee. 

Zero didn?t trust his flames to be hot enough to melt her ice considering that she had been freezing even his Reverse Flames. He thought about her earlier comment from before a slight snicker escaped from him as he got to his feet. The red lightning howled around his body histrionically.

?You know so much about me yet I know nothing about you. I maybe human but I am the most electrifying shinobi in the world and I?m also the Clown Prince with a Mouth. That makes me royalty, which is far above any mere mortal. I think it?s time to see just how inhuman you are though. So are ya feeling lucky?? Zero?s demeanor had completely changed this wasn?t wild madness; no this was much calmer his words dripping with sadistic malice only a masochist could conjure. The sparks and the voltage around him began to become much more violent as he prepared _that jutsu_.

Ox Rabbit Monkey

His hands ended on the monkey a seal that had his hands flat ontop of each other with his thumbs interconnected. Afterward Zero spread his fingers outward letting his forefinger and middle fingers touch as the lightning volts surged through him even more visibly. Zero knelt down once again as he held his right hand out with his left had wrapped around his right wrist to brace it. The lightning that had been surging all around surged to his right hand as it became covered in a mass concentration of lightning chakra, no more appropriately reverse red lightning chakra. Zero looked up at Thalia satisfied with the fruits of his labor the red lightning in his hand sounded like one thousand birds whistling. This was his ace in the hole the?

*RIMEN CHIDORI!!!
*
Zero didn?t waste anytime going on the offensive he kicked off the ground and dashed toward Thalia at mach speed. No posturing or strategy was employed at all Zero had his eye on the prize. He was upon her in an instant he moved his arm forward, the pulsating orb of red lightning that enveloped it hoping to impale his target.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2012)

Yomi 

She was letting her anger get the best of her and that was bad! She couldn't think straightly, she really wanted to try her summoning skills but she knew that if she did that would not be a secret anymore! Her enemies would know what Inzunami would do, but at the same time she wasn't giving it her all. She wasn't going to play around anymore, this wasn't a game..

This whole thing was serious...

Yomi felt the gust of wind push her back and then the snake was coming at her. The balls acted as a barrier pushing it away from her and fall on to the ground! Her whole attack was being countered!

Yomi slammed onto the ground directly on her back but then as soon as she notice his shadow. She pushed off the ground before moving her foot in front of her...Her chakra was draining but it was still not as bad. The blood that he was losing should have been a pretty damn bad...

She looked up and saw him trying to cast a genjutsu,"Don't play me like a fool!" she yelled quickly noticing and disabling the genjutsu.

She smiled, why was she holding back? She shouldn't be, Yomi placed her sword into the air...

"I can't die because I am dead..." Yomi said as she smiled, "But you made me smile and have fun...And for that I choose to honor you..."

She slashed the air causing a dark hole to open up and a monster to come out. He had horrible claws...

"FINISH THIS RAGURREN!!" Yomi yelled


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2012)

*Takashi*

He cursed Satsugai in his mind as the swordsman avoided eye contact with him, he didn?t have enough control, experience or practice with the temporary paralysis technique to be able to use it like Rokuto without conditions like the eye contact or hand seals, indeed his godfather would even be able to paralyze many targets at the same time and keep them immobile for more time than him. Still in mid air, Takashi witnessed how the hite-haired young man landed on his fours and then rushed in need of his weapon. 

Skillfully taking a more comfortable position while still falling he started to move his fingers while his shuriken were already in the hunt of Kurai but his efforts weren?t enough as the teenager got rid of the metallic stars and the nbefore Takashi could land properly, pulled of one of the strings that the boy still had tied to his hand forcing the Aosuki kid to go flying towards his, for now, nemesis. " Tsk. "Nothing else came from his mouth although his iris turned smaller and the rest of his eyes widened like plates once he discovered the attempt of the sixteen-year-old of cutting off his legs.

Cold sweat started to emanate from his body as he could see the incoming scenery, he would die. Suddenly the reality stroke with force into him. Die? Yeah, of course. A smirk filled with relieve and confidence came to his face as he thought_" As if someone could ever kill me "_once he snapped from his, due to his condition, nonsensical ideas, he realized how near he was from the sharp weapon.

Making great effort to resist the attraction caused by the strength of his adversary, he shrank his legs to the point where his knees even touched his abs. Then using all of his weight on the fall, Takashi stepped on the sword and applied some strength with his feet sticking it deep in the ground and then jumped aside leaving Satsugai in a vulnerable position only to use the same trick as the swordsman by pulling the string as well lifting the guy from the ground and carrying him to his own position only to spin and lift his right leg trying to land a kick in which his heel would hit the face of his foe.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 4, 2012)

_*Thalia*
_
_* Moment of Despair*_

 He reacted rather quickly, sending a blazing ball of fire shooting from his mouth. Thalia couldn't help but laugh at this attempt, wondering how helpless he must seem at the moment. He should have known full well that flames won't work against her ice, especially since she was able to freeze his earlier, strange flames. But instead this didn't seem to be his goal. The flame sent enough force to push Zero back; far enough to get him away from the spears trajectory. Although this didn't last for long as he came down towards the ground, on his knees. Zero stood up, as electricity sparked all around him.
​ 
 ?You know so much about me yet I know nothing about you. I maybe human but I am the most electrifying shinobi in the world and I?m also the Clown Prince with a Mouth. That makes me royalty, which is far above any mere mortal. I think it?s time to see just how inhuman you are though. So are ya feeling lucky?? 

He seemed confident, too confident. Even if he said he was above humans as he was a prince, in the end he was nothing different, just the same type of mortal as everyone else on this despicable planet. Even so, his demeaner seemed to show that he had something else up his sleeve. This new mode of his had exceeded the extent of what Thalia expected of his growth, but on top of even that there was something else he was hiding. Would he be truly worthy, or was he just another run of the mill?

Red lightning started to spark from his hand. It felt a bit different than the red like chakra that ran across his entire body, this one felt more concentrated. Surly as she thought, the lightning continued to build into a single point around the boys hand, giving off a sound that gave off the illusion that a thousand birds were chirping constantly. She quickly grew to ignore it, and focused on the nature of it. This was like his fire style ninjutsu, it was the polar opposite of what it should really be, and it would also be stronger. She could feel static build through the air as Zero called out the name of the technique: 

*RIMEN CHIDORI!!!
*
Truly a good name for such a technique as that. She couldn't freeze lightning style ninjutsu, and with the added fact that this was probably stronger then most she had to keep her guard up. Zero quickly dashed over towards Thalia, at alarming speeds just like before. Although his only downfall was that he was moving in a rather linear formation; then she saw her opening.  

"You really are getting cocky, aren't you?"

Suddenly the arm that he extended froze in place, quite literally. His entire arm froze over with a layer of ice, stopping him from stabbing her in the chest. She smiled, jumping backwards, remembering as to when she planted the small piece of ice on his shoulder. Afterwords a rather disappointed look appeared on her face as she claimed:

"I can't believe you made me use that move so soon. I wanted to continue pouring chakra into that small fragment so it could have enveloped your entire body. However you only gave me enough time for it to cover your arm. It's a shame really. But I suppose since you are truly getting serious it's time for me as well."

By this time the ice around Zero's arm had cracked and disappeared, while leaving a numbing feeling, didn't seem to cause all that much harm otherwise. Thalia quickly waved through what seemed like dozens of hand-seals, eventually ending with the tiger symbol. 

"I'm afraid I've given you too many chances as it is, time for me to show you your place. Ice Style: Frozen Wasteland!"

Suddenly the atmosphere around the two became significantly colder, as the ground itself started to freeze around Thalia. It continued to extend it self at a rapid pace, almost heading out of the stadium behind her, and towards her target, the one eyed man Zero.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 4, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​


The Hyuuga princess explained her situation leading to why she had to participate in the tournament. Even though it was different from Noctis's, she had the same ideal goal of protecting her clan from harm. 

However, the boy's situation was more open than War. Instead, it was to prevent harm from the other clans and the shinobi world itself. His objective was to determine what Rakiyo Uchiha is hiding. By doing that, he had to win the tournament. 

Eventually someone else came running towards the two. This person seemed to know Tenshi by how he acted. The girl had told Noctis that he was her bodyguard, similar to him having Gladiolus and Ignis as his royal guards. It seemed like this Hyuuga guard wanted to speak with Tenshi, so Noctis stayed out of their conversation as he closed his eyes and blocked out what he was hearing.

After sometime, Tenshi called out to Noct which notified him to start listening to her again. He slowly opened his eyes again to see her guard had gone away.

"Anyway Noctis....about last time we met....we took the killer body...but it was a trap...it exploded."

The girl was speaking of the event that ended in a suspicious conclusion. The person who triggered the war between the Aosuki and Uchiha to occur. It was the battle between the cause of this conflict and several young shinobi including Noctis and Tenshi. After the battle, Noctis had his suspicions that lead him to believe that he may possibly be still alive, thus he was not surprised.

"_Well.... if that person is still out there somewhere, I'm sure he will be bound to show himself yet again. So I wouldn't worry too much about him right now, with other certain events that recently occured and this Tournament._"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 4, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Whittle You Down_​

Kurai growled under his breath as Takashi evaded his attack, forcing his weapon into the ground.  He released his sword as it was knocked away from his target, keeping his eyes on Takashi.  He felt his arm shoot forward, and realized Takashi was yanking the wire.  Kurai flew through the air, flying toward Takashi, who aimed a powerful kick at his head.  Kurai used Takashi's old tactic against him, twisting in the air and taking the hit on his forehead, a wound opening up where it landed.  The blood came instantly, since it was a head wound, but Kurai would deal with that later.  His arms closed around the boy's leg and with one hand he held onto it firmly, planting his own feet on the ground.  He held Takashi's leg out, seeing his target.  He reared back his fist menacingly.  "Rai...  KEN!"  He shot it forward, aiming a powerful punch to Takashi's knee, attempting to snap his leg at the knee, which would bend it at an odd and very painful angle.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 4, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi looked intensely at her opponent with unmerciful eyes. He seemed a bit angry as if Aoi had did something. Finally the tension was cut off as the he spoke.

"I see through your trick, punk."

"What type of trick are you referring to?"

Aoi asked in confusion trying to figure out what the boy meant. Aoi watched her opponent who swiftly unsheathed his sword. Aoi was prepared as she quickly reached into her ninja tool pouch located on her lower back to the right. Aoi was still intensively watching her opponent when she reached for two kunai attached with explosive notes and with her fingers tied them with metal wire as she brought them out.

_'I'll control his movements.'_

She hid the notes on her wrists by sliding them against her back as she held them up. The notes were hidden perfectly by her gauntlets as she held them up to her face as if she was hugging a invisible person.

_'I will fight tooth and nail to win.'_

Aoi threw both kunai making a right angle similar to creating a "V" with the weapons. By doing this she planned on cutting off the arena. Her opponent will have no choice but to run forward, given that he was a samurai and didn't plan on using any other type of action that branched away from his blade. Though she had already thought of a way to get through this. As all she needed him to do is take the bait.

_'If he follows through, my plan. I can say that I am confident enough that this will end here.'_


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 5, 2012)

*Takashi*

Takashi looked at how his kick indeed damaged his opponent without that much of a problem though he didn?t suspect it was a trap until his leg was caught by Satsugai with great strength as he himself was in a position in which he could do little to avoid any kind of damage. His brain and heart started to accelerate as the incoming Raiken from the white-haired was getting closer to his knee._" This is nothing..."_he thought" Nothing compared to the pain of that time...Kishishi..." in a sudden movement, he twisted his body together with his right leg, which wa sthe one captured by Kurai, dislocating it by himself ending in a stance kind of showing his back at the opponent.  

Then by pulling his left leg up with all his strength, he hit his opponent?s forearm  forcing him to miss the knee which Takashi managed to free because of the grip being loosened once it got dislocated. Then by using the strength in his arms he leaped forward, taking distance from Satsugai. Once he was far away enough, he use dhis own hands to relocate his bone as steam started to come out from his knee while it was starting to heal.

_" Shit!! I need to finish this now...at most I will be able to do one ninjutsu more and the rest of my chakra would only stand for minor injuries or a really serious one...I?m running out of weapons too. "_ the steam stopped, proof that his knee was ready for him to keep fighting. However he started to pant as the fatigue was starting to reach him...he clearly underestimated his opponent but at the same time the situation he was in was kind of pleasant, he was going to enjoy the rest of the show greatly.

" Kishishi, we?ve been playing in yer own game fer tu much but ya see, someone has ta win already! "he spoke before taking out from his pouch a bunch of smoke bombs, six in total, which he immediately hurled around creating a a big and thick screen of smoke that surrounded both contenders completely. As soon as he was out of sight, Takashi relaxed his body, matched his breath with the beat of his heart as e slowly hid inside the smoke" Shadow step " he whispered starting to use one of the special techniques from the Aosuki clan, the shadow ste,  a technique that would make a person have even less presence than a shadow itself. Then he went in for the hunt, his technique would allow him to get the upperhand in there, his great smelling and hearing senses would be of use there.

As he located Satsugai, he threw his last two shuriken at the guy, before dashing to change his location.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 5, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Stay Right Where I Can See You_​

"Augh!"

The shuriken Takashi threw embedded deep in Kurai's left shoulder, drawing some blood, but not doing any serious damage.  Kurai's eyes shot back and forth, looking around in the smoke.  He wasn't going to do anything if he couldn't even see his opponent.  He there was no way in hell he was gonna stay like this.  He reached into his pouch and drew his final explosive tags, four in all.  He tied one to his final kunai, and the rest to some shuriken, looping wire around the holes in the middle.  He worked quickly, not knowing when Takashi would attack again.  He launched the shuriken into the smoke, each one landing at a random spot inside the smoke, but none of them close together.  Finally, he jumped high into the air, throwing the exploding kunai at where he stood as he leaped.  His plan was to catch Takashi in the explosion and blow away the smoke in one fell swoop.

_BOOOOM!_


----------



## Cjones (Feb 5, 2012)

*Hisoka/Maiko​*
Dear: Plan Set In Motion​
The sky was eventually covered by the dark awning known as ?night?, casting its deep dark shadow over the land beneath it. Soon the only thing heard was the call of the animals and insects that roamed during the night. Though just as quick as those noises started, everything fell into a tranquil silence with only the nighttime breeze making the occasional sound as it blew through the trees. The little bit of late that came from the ink black sky was because of the moon, as white as snow, casting a dim moonlight across the small amount of area it covered. This light was just enough to mask the presence of two people who began to set out with a silence no normal man could do. In particular their movements were so swift that their feet didn?t even manage to rustle the grass beneath them.  This allowed them to easily skate across the ground and reach their destination in an ample amount of time.

The two guards that stood poised and unmoving at the Sato gate were now marching back and forth each in opposite directions. The loud thud of their armor boots hitting the ground underneath gave an idea of the physical stature of these two guards as they met at the center of the gate, turned their backs to one another, and continued on in a rhythmic pattern. This kept up for several minutes before they found their routine suddenly interrupted when a rock, the size of a fist, was chucked through the air and hit the gate causing it to rattle with a loud ?ting?. ?What was that?? Both asked simultaneously rushing toward the center of the gate with their armor rattling as they ran.  They both skidded to a stop once they reached the barred gate and began to observe.  ?Hmm there doesn?t seem to be anyth-?Both me abruptly slumped to the ground before the gate and their bodies drugged off in different directions then soon back on their feet again.

Or at least that what it seemed like.

Both guards stood before the gate before a third person walked between them, that person being Maiko. ?For a second there I thought we were going to where their armor. Just to let you know I maybe a medic and you am the client, but I was seriously going to deck you one if that was the plan.? Hisoka voiced her opinion as she took the helmet off her head. The second guard took theirs off in response to show the face of the black haired man, their client. ?That would have truly been foolish on my part Hisoka-san; we?re both far to twinkish to fit the standard build of the armor.? Hisoka gave him the stink eye, on account of the term he used to describe them ?twinkish?, but there would be time for that later. The three of them stood before the gate yet there was something very wrong with this picture or rather, Maiko was what was wrong with this picture.


?What about Maiko? She isn?t exactly?_up to par_.? 

?She?s our ticket into inside the house. Once inside I?ll just need you two to cover my back as I go look for her.?  Hisoka shook her head in response then looked down toward Maiko ?Ready?? She asked me with a smile. In response I nodded my head up and down with a grin on my face letting the both of them know I was more than ready. Once the two exchange looks with one another I grabbed the both of their hands as the opening of the gate followed with a loud cringe as we began our way inside.​​​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 5, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Hijacked*​
Zero Enna for the very first time in his life was on the verge of defeat the fact that this was happening in front of what was the majority of the shinobi world was not lost on him either. He looked at his arm wistfully as it was encased in a block of ice. Zero was angry and frustrated as his chakra was almost entirely spent for nothing; he hadn?t landed a single hit on this femme fatale. As she drifted backward the ice around his arm cracked and broke off from his arm. He began rubbing it up and down trying to create some form of friction to heat it up so he could get some form of feeling.

"I'm afraid I've given you too many chances as it is, time for me to show you your place. Ice Style: Frozen Wasteland!"


?ZAHAHAHAHAZAHAHAZAHAHA!!!!? Zero howled with maddening laughter as he felt the temperature take a precipitous drop. The sandy ground began to freeze over as if some kind of cold snap invaded the arena, he could hear the ground freezing outside of the stadium even. Zero took off running toward the boundary as he tried to get out of the range of this Frozen Wasteland jutsu. As he ran though he realized he was slower, the temperature drop and the energy he expended throughout the fight. He could barely hold a charge either; this really was it for him.

*Kukuku*

The cold chill blanketed over Zero as he felt all of the blood flow to extremities cut off in an instant of being in the attack?s area of effect. Frost ran all over his body at first causing his body to smolder before the red electricity dissipated causing his hair to fall. It didn?t take long for his lips to turn blue as he was completely frozen in place.

?You better kill me now because if you don?t I?ll get even stronger. And I swear on my favorite limited edition plushie collection that I will kill you.?

?ENOUGH!!!?

The voice that these words emanated from commanded nothing but authority as it took a very austere tone.  Zero couldn?t crane his neck to look up but if he had he would have seen a man wearing a black trench coat on top of a business suit, with long black hair, and strong piercing eyes. He looked more like the boss of the Yakuza syndicate than an actual syndicate, but he was the man who called for this tournament, Uchiha Rakiyo.

?It?s been a long time darling. I would ask you if you were here for business or pleasure but I?m oh so happy you could come to my Deikeisen Tekkai.? Rakiyo was floating on a cloud above the battlefield as he addressed Thalia. His tone lacked any sarcasm or malice, which was unusual given the circumstance.

?You?ve obviously won this match but as this boy?s guardian you must know I can?t allow you to do irreparable damage. As you can see from his unique talents young Ryu? I mean Zero has a valuable commodity that is property of the High Clan. As such I must protect our interest. But I was very much so hoping you would come here. I?ve been waiting to speak with you. So what do you say you leave the boy be and we go talk somewhere more private??


----------



## Olivia (Feb 5, 2012)

_*Thalia*
_
* A Blast from the Past*​
Zero was completely engulfed in the ice, as if it had swallowed him whole. Even so, he was yelling out threats, as if he could control the situation. She simply scoffed at the entire situation as he screamed:

 ?You better kill me now because if you don?t I?ll get even stronger. And I swear on my favorite limited edition plushie collection that I will kill you.?

 ?ENOUGH!!!?

Said a man's voice. They were a bit harsh, but she could faintly remember them from her memory. Looking up she saw a man riding on a cloud above the battlefield. Her lips turned upright, as he continued:

 ?It?s been a long time darling. I would ask you if you were here for business or pleasure but I?m oh so happy you could come to my Deikeisen Tekkai. You?ve obviously won this match but as this boy?s guardian you must know I can?t allow you to do irreparable damage. As you can see from his unique talents young Ryu? I mean Zero has a valuable commodity that is property of the High Clan. As such I must protect our interest. But I was very much so hoping you would come here. I?ve been waiting to speak with you. So what do you say you leave the boy be and we go talk somewhere more private??

Thalia didn't respond to his question at first, and instead snapped her fingers. By doing so all the ice around the battlefield dispersed, quickly evaporating into the atmosphere. Smiling, she commented back:

"So you thought he'd send me in to participate did you? That would be rather smart of Old Man Azuma, if I were truly part of his clan; wouldn't it be? But alas I am still a Uchiha through and through, even if I was raised by the Senju. Regardless since this is my first time seeing you since I was born I will oblige, just this once---"

With that statement she appeared near the exit of the arena, obviously showing if they were moving somewhere to talk in privacy she would pick the spot.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*



> "What type of trick are you referring to?"



The girl's response threw Shirasu off for a moment. It was a trick... right?

"Y-yeah well, I see you're being coy... ok then." He was still trying to make sense of his own thought process that brought him to the preceding conclusion when the girl moved, suddenly, catching Shirasu's attention once more. He puzzled over her stance for moment, trying to figure out what kind of taijutsu it resembled.

_Hmmm, it doesn't look familiar... a Southern Fist maybe...?_

His grip on his blade tightened as she let fly with kunai, only to see them sail off to either side. The bout had only just started and this girl was already giving him a headache. He looked back and forth between the girl and the kunai and then, without saying a word, he sheathed his sword again.

_Looks like I'm hunting fire ants..._

His arms retreated into his kosode and rested beneath the garment above the belt. He then heaved a sigh and ran at the girl, carrying forward more momentum than speed. Even though his footfalls were steady on account of the large armour pieces on his legs, his upper body swayed slightly from side to side, shifting the center balance. When he was a few meters away, he accelerated explosively and aimed a straight kick at the girl's throat.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY

*










Kreia was relentless with her attacks, propelling herself towards Cael before he even had a chance to make his next move. With a mischevious grin on her face she began to spin rapidly mid-air to form a lightning hurricane around her, preceeding to release it right towards Cael. It looked like a B-Rank technique that was mostly undodgable, and probably quite fatal. Wind would only make it stronger, so he had no other choice.

Cael formed the dog handseal then slid his right hand on top off, revealing a glowing blue rectangle on his hand that began to float and split into dozens of others. They circled him rapidly, forming a shield 14 feet high and covered his front. This strange, glowing neon blue shield was the unique Sonic Sky element. 

"What the hell is that!? Some sort of chakra-wholesome shit!?" Kreia growled in fustration as her lightning technique was successfully blocked by Cael's shield. It took quite a bit out of her to make that too.

"None of your business. Just know it'll be the last thing you see _today!!_" Cael remarked in response, now serious about this battle. He held out his right arm as the neon blue strips began to circle his hand and attach themselves to his lower arm, encasing it so his lower arm was now glowing the same colour. He was still getting use to this element so the tingly feeling as he used it was still present. However, it was an even better, slightly euphoric feeling to be winning.

With the Sonic Sky wrapped around his arm, Cael leaped off the tree and dashed towards Kreia with his arm dragging behind him. The girl panicked and started flinging lightning bolts at him but Cael only played the game like dodgeball, flipping and twirling out of the way to reach her. 

"*I WON'T LET YOU DO THIS! SOUL SUMMONING!!*"

​


----------



## River Song (Feb 5, 2012)

*Yoko Senju*

She sat inside the restaurant, gazing lazily out of the window, it was still raining, the drops hitting the glass and trickling down to the ground. In her right hand were a pair of chopsticks holding a half eaten rice ball.

The money she had taken of the family had allowed her to buy the side but she couldn’t finish eating it, no matter how much her stomach begged her. Her conscious was screaming at her that she had bought this food off dirty money; it kept relaying images of the crying girl, or the father with the groceries. Had they needed the money? 

Sighing she took a napkin out of the holster, and placed it on her knees, secretly she let the rice balls fall into the napkin. You weren’t allowed to take to food out of the cafe so Yoko’s eyes darted around, looking for anyone who might see her. 

Silently she folded the napkin around the rice balls, making it look like a swan.  Nervously she got up and walked outside, she knew what she was going to do with these, outside was a homeless person, the restaurant must have turned him away because he leaned against their wall, sleeping. Smiling Yoko put the rice balls down beside him before running off. She wouldn’t wait for him to wake up, she didn’t want his thanks, she didn’t deserve it. Those rice balls were tainted with the tears of a little girl.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
MISSION l *100% SYNERGY

*










As Cael's fist smashed into Kreia's jaw, the sore-loser of a girl formed a glowing kaleidoscope seal on the ground that had a radius of at least 30 meters. Cael's punch with his Sonic Sky arm had sent her tumbling right into the center of the circle. Despite the pain however, the girl managed to get out a short giggle and form a mischevious smile.

"It's over! *YOU'RE DONE CAEL! YOU'RE FUCKING DONE!!*" She roared with laughter as the seal began to increase in pressure, growing larger and larger as she slowly began to float. "_Soul Summoning: Hellanota-_"

Then, it stopped.

Kreia crashed down to the ground as her seal vanished from existence, leaving just a girl covered in little splatters of blood. She was completely shocked at what happened, her mind desperately trying to search for answers.

"W-What the-"

"Look---"

Cael pointed out the various paper tags spread out in a spiral around Kreia. They were special tags that had the word 'SEAL' on it.

"My only collection of chakra sealing tags on me. I did it when I punched you; using my chakra, they went in the direction I wanted. I don't know what a Soul Summoning is, but it has the word 'Summoning' so I get the idea," Cael explained with a small smile. He put his hands in his pockets and approached Kreia who could only stroke her jaw in loss.

"T-This is... This is *BULLSHIT! *It's not fair! It's not* FAIR!*"

"It is fair. It was a fair fight, and I won."

Cael crouched down in front of Kreia who grit her teeth in anger.

"My mission is to assassinate you and I'm afraid that's what will be done. It'll be quick and painless, I promise."

"N-No wait! Please, don't kill me! I-I'll leave the SYNERGISTS and I'll join you! Please anything! _I'll do anything!_" The girl grovelled for her life but Cael could only ignore it. This wasn't his first kill, but it was still hard to stomach. The only thing that crushed any guilt he had was the fact she was a criminal and had probably killed many herself.

"You've killed many, many people before and it's only fair those families get justice for what you've done!"

"Don't try judge others! You have no right to judge me! Are you not about to kill me with your own blade!?"

"There's a difference Kreia. You're a _criminal_ who has brought terror and pain to the world with your gang. The only punishment here is... _death_."

With that last word, Cael plunged his sword straight into her heart, her own warm blood splattering across his face. He bit his lip to try hold back any emotions as she slowly shut her eyes, embracing death with a quick way to go out. The Nasaki took his sword out and flicked the blood off before putting it away and leaving the body of Kreia behind.

"Rest in peace..."

- *MISSION END* -​

​


----------



## River Song (Feb 5, 2012)

*Yoko Senju*

She brushed her hair our of her eyes as she walked down the path, the rain had stopped now and it seemed like the sun was coming out. She was walking down a road, it was bordered on both sides by fields.

She was shuffling a pack of cards in her hand, looking absent-mindedly at the road. She din't know where she was going, she didn't care really. She hadn't cared for awhile now, she was happy to just drift around, she didn't like to stay in one place too long. 

There was a little clearing to her right, it seemed like a bit of set aside land. She would stop here for the night. She was still tired from her journey to the village the day before, so one day of lazing around wouldn't hurt.

Sighing she sat down on the grass, lying back and looking up at the sun. She was just about to drift off to sleep when she heard a noise.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
 *DIGNITY GONE*

 "*UWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!*"
​
 *SPLASH!!
*​
Cael had fallen head first into a lake. He was trying to go for a swim but had tripped horribly on a rock and was now in the freezing cold waters. His clothes that consisted of a jacket, his signature brown lumberjack boots and white shirt were on the bank of the river along with his pouch, money and sword. As he climbed out, it was seen that he was only in his three-quarter length trousers which were already hanging low enough down his waist.

The moment he thanked the man up in heaven for there being nobody around, he spotted a girl who had noticed the loud noise he made. 

" Shit..."


----------



## River Song (Feb 5, 2012)

*Yoko Senju*

She looked around franticly, seeing where the splash had come from. She soon found the culprit, it was a boy by the nearby lake.  Her eyes quickly focused on him, He seemed to be.... half naked.

She didn?t have a nose bleed, it was just red stuff....that she used for....stuff. Quickly wiping away the bit of blood on her nose she got up. Her mind quickly began working. She couldn?t just help him, what if he was a senju. What if he had been trying to sneak up on her!?

Quickly she formed handseals and crouched down, placeing 5 cards onto the ground, watching as they folded into a small rat.  She petted the small creature before it scurried off in the long grass, hidden from view.

She stood up, giving the boy a suspicious look. Her eyes were fixed on his face...or his chest...NO his face. She scolded herself.  She stepped towards the boy ?What the hell are you doing!? she said, her voice an even yell.

Suddenly she felt something nudge at her leg, it was the rat. She picked something off the ground. ?And you better tell me or you can go home like that.? She yelled to the boy, a devious smirk playing on her face as she held up his top which the rat had fetched for her.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki LT*
 *DIGNITY GONE

*Cael watched in horror as the rats picked up his things and dragged them through the mud to the girl that had just approached him. Her voice was angered yet flustered as she demanded Cael tell her what he was doing.

"I-I was going for a swim in a lake when I tripped! I'm not a p-pervert or a panty sniffer or anything like that!" He argued in response, his face brighter than a tomato. He quickly wrapped his arms around himself to keep as much heat as he could in. Cold water in cold weather was just a spell for ill health.

"Please can I-I have my stuff b-back now!?" He pleaded with jittering teeth.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 5, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Results*​
The Clown Prince sat on all fours panting trying to make sense of what just happened. His body was numb all over, he felt like he was rooted to the ground but now he could see where the voice came from, and it was Rakiyo Uchiha. Zero felt disgraced, as he was becoming an after thought of this sortie, he wasn?t going to let this go he would have vengeance. 

?You think?you can just walk away?. from me! That you can?. talk down to the Clown Prince! I swear I will hunt you down?? Zero?s teeth chattered and his words strained as he tried to battle against the frost of this Ice Wasteland technique. He replayed all the events of the battle in his head as he struggled to get up. From his opening strike not even cutting her, to his reverse flames being frozen, to even his new powers not being enough this was a resounding and utter defeat. The crowd was confused as well, but soon that confusion started to turn into frustration which in turn became boos as Thalia disappeared off somewhere with the leader of the Uchiha clan. The Announcer came rushing back onto the battlefield; he was wearing a rather heavy coat as the entirety of the arena was still freezing from the effects of Thalia?s jutsu.

?Please calm down everyone the Elders are trying to make sense of what has transpired as well as this is a completely unforeseen complication. Lord Rakiyo tends to walk to the beat of his own drum and I?m sure he has a good reason for whisking away Tiahal?? The boo birds only intensified but the Uchiha Elder from before came dashing out with unusually spry speed that did not seem to fit with his appearance?

?The results of the first battle are clear. The victor is Tiahal!!!? The crowd let out a cheer as Zero just stood there a scowl frozen on his face. The seething rage building inside of him was palpable at this point, as the cheers that had been for him were now for the very person who defeated him.

?However!!!? The Elder yelled causing the cheers to die down as the entire crowd quieted, curious as to what he would say next.

?Team 2 has two members, the loser Zero Enna and his teammate Sadao Uzumaki. Team 10 registered two members but only one was present. Due to the one active member having left the arena with the High Lord Imperial Uchiha Rakiyo for an indeterminate amount of time. Given the girl?s noble lineage and vitality after the first match it is evident that she would have won her match. The council has decided the only fair thing is to consider this a draw. Both teams will receive a point for their efforts.? 

The elder finished but Zero had already retreated to the tunnel as boos showered the battlefield. A singular quote ran through his head.

?If you can accept losing, you can't win...?
---

*Uchiha Rakiyo
Reunion*​
Rakiyo didn?t say anything as he followed Thalia instead he studied her. The contours of her face, the way she moved, and the cold icy aura she radiated. As they moved away from the tournament grounds though he stopped moving, he was content with letting her pick the area but he was not stupid enough to continue to follow her. Uchiha Rakiyo did not get to where he was in this world by being anybody?s fool this was a more neutral area with the proper aesthetics to fit their needs.

?We stop here.? A barrier of smoke impeded Thalia?s movements. It was not threatening and he hoped she could sense this for if he wanted to attack her he would have already done so. This was just him protecting his interest and laying down ordinance on how they would proceed with this ex parte rendezvous. 

?You look just like your mother. You have her eyes? There is a lot of her within you my dear sweet Thalia, right down to the colors of your chakra... I can see how she has touched you; it honestly makes an old bitter man feel a modicum of happiness. But what?s in the past is in the past; there is nothing that can be changed only vengeance to be had.? Rakiyo looked at her wistfully for this person in front of him represented the greatest loss he had ever endured, a deep wound that ran down to the very core of his soul.

?One of my hopes when I announced this tournament was to draw you out. I?ve searched for you endlessly looking over every corner of this realm. These eyes?? He brought his hands to the light colored pools as if to emphasize what he was about to say.

?There are few secrets this world can hide from them. However my little cousin Zuzu is a man who has evaded my sight and in turn you have as well?? As Rakiyo spoke the first phase he dramatically swept his hand along the air in front to add emphasis to his statement. His tone benign up until now picked up in volume as he mockingly referenced Senju Azuma.

?You are interfering in matters that do not concern you Thalia. Did you not think I would recognize you when you assaulted the world and gave an ultimatum to stop my war? How you slaughtered my people, OUR PEOPLE!!!? Rakiyo took a very authoritative tone as he chastised Thalia it was the kind of tone a parent would take with their child after doing something naughty.

?All I want is to unite the world and give them what the Uchiha have, a prosperous land with a steady and competent regime in place that will lead. It is my duty as the true inheritor of his will. Stay and compete in this tournament but I will not sit idly by if you go after my brat or Azuma?s brat. This is a grown up matter my sweet and children should be seen but not heard. Do you understand me daughter??


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 5, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Seduce the guy for now, Moro."

_"Is he insane, the only person I wanted to suduce was Nue, if he has a plan, than I go with it."_

"Hey Hot Shot, come here. I really want to show you something that is hotter than my flames."

"I really want to see this babe."

_"This is not the type of women I wanted to be at the moment."_ Her wolves were thinking she had to grow up sometime. Moro had her own ideas as well. This did not mind to get singe at all or burned down half off the small town, she would stay to help build it back in this part of the desert. She wink at the Creeper, as she move her body in a seduceive away as the Creeper snuggled up to her. She moved her body as she did the cha cha with the Creeper. She lead him into a building that was already aflame.

"Moro, I hope she know about the M?99," all the wolves looked at him as their friend just enter a building of flames like entering hell. Romulus restrained all of the wolves that was with him on the roof. As he pulled out a arrow and bow and a few tranquilizer arrows as he waited who came out of the fire. The only think that Romulus and the wolves felt was the heavy explosions that occured around him as the houses were set aflame in the area of the side street. He comden the flames from the rest of the small village as he did a few handseals as he created a stone wall. In his heart Moro was still alive as he sat on the stone wall with the wolves as they howled sadly, the wolves that know Moro she would amerge from the flames soon.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 5, 2012)

_*Thalia Uchiha
Daughter and Father*_​ 
She wasn't sure how to respond to this situation. He accused her of killing her own clan members, and also expected her to obey him like a little child should. He did miss out on his entire time to actually parent a kid of his own, but just because she was back didn't give him the authority to start doing so now.

"You all brought that down onto yourselves. You said you wanted to be the inheritor of his will, no? Surly you won't be able to accomplish such as things are currently. He wanted peace throughout the world, he even brought it for us. Humans as a whole destroyed that though, they created wars around the planet, until bitter hatred that couldn't be abanded. You all had started a great battle across the land, we saw that as the final straw, and took action against you. We decided there was almost no turning point for all of you, so we knew what actions that needed to help guide this world to a correct path. If that meant deciminating the clan I was born from then I would gladly do it, for the sake of this flawed world we all live in."

She paused for a moment, allowing for what she said to sink in. After a few seconds she continued on with:

"You want to unite the world---Become the true heir of his  will. Truly this is all just foolishness. It would be impossible, the  world is too wide spread, eventually revults would occur, causing small  groups to break off, and eventually entire nations. Trying to control  the entire world under the Uchiha's name would never work. Also there's another thing I want to say: Even if you are my father you have no right to command me. Besides the fact that I am a fully grown adult I also don't have, even close, to a solid relationship to you. If I recall correctly this would be the first time we have even spoken a single word to each other, so just because you created me don't think for a moment that you have the authority to command me around like some small child."

She crossed her arms over her chest, looking at him straight in the eyes now. She didn't make a comment at first, but instead, just looked on. This had been the first time she really had ever seen her father, and even though she never got to know him it gave her a nostalgic feeling. After realizing such a feeling existed inside of her she quickly threw it away as she continued:

"Also those two you mentioned, Ryuh---my apologies, I mean Zero Enma and Seigrein Senju. I've battled them both now, and I must say, is it really worth all of this? Those two, unique in their own ways, will surly come to hate each other entirely, if they haven't already. Is this truly your goal, so that you will be able to obtain power and become that much closer to him? It's quite hilarious actually, you're doing it at such a roundabout method when there's a much quicker way to achieve such a simple goal. But regardless as I've said, I don't have to listen to you; those two interest me, so if I feel I should continue playing with them I shall. That is all there is to it."


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 5, 2012)

*Takashi*

Towards the end​
As he heard the groan coming from Kurai?s mouth, Takashi stopped his dash noticing that the shuriken he threw before were successful in harming the swordsman although clearly two simple shuriken would not be enough to bring him down. Preventing him from going deep  in his thoughts, the altered sound of the wind caused by some thing going in his direction warned the Aosuki from an incoming danger making him to avoid a shuriken that was about to scratch his face. The metallic sound of a few more weapons hitting the ground all around made Takashi to be on his guard as he started to smell the air to try and locate his foe.

Once he found that the guy wasn?t on the ground, his eyes widened to the point where his eyeballs almost came out from his skull. It was clear and he didn?t need to be agenius to realize what was going on, after all it was the same strategy both of them kept using during most of the fight, all the way up to this point." FUCK!! " he cursed out loud and started to run with all his might, trying to come out from the smoke screen. Without noticing it at all, he jumped forward comiing out from the dark area just on time.

*BOOOM!!!*

Once again, the flashy expectacle took place, with Takashi barely avoiding any burn but getting caught by the power of the explosion which send him flying at a crazy speed towards a wall. The back of the Aosuki crashed violently against it to the point that some blood was spout and his silhouette got embedded on the wall. Immediately, any injury he could have acxquired started to get healed while steam came from his body...he wasr eaching his limit already.

As he fixed his sight back to where the explosion took place, he noticed that the smoke screen was one and the only thing left was a wide dust cloud. Falling from the sky above it, Kurai Satsugai who seemed almost untouched by the blast. Takashi smiled as the fight was reaching an end.

Forcing his exit from the wall, he reached his pouch and took out two kunai, both of them with tags wrapped around._" Let?s see what happen "_he thought before launching one of them towards the cloud of dust as the other one which explosive tag was fake was thrown at the swordsman as a distraction while he was still in mid air." I?m so not fuckin?lettin?ya escape! "a new explosion occurred sending Satsugai to the sky once more only for Takashi to pull more handseals crating a new lightning ball which was hurled towards Kurai, however it passed just to one said of the teenager. 

" I?ll win "he whispered to himself already panting and trying to recover his breath as the lightning ball returned at a great speed chasing after the falling boy. If this plan failed, he would only have a weak Taijutsu to try to take on on the white -haired, due to the exhaustion.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 5, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Time to End This​_

Kurai had almost reached the ground, and had a hand on his sword, when the explosive tag came into view.  He drew the sword from the ground and rose it in front of him as the tag went off, launching him airborne once more.  He had burns up his arms now, and his pants were singed.  He was nearing his limit, and the pain that ran through his body was almost all he could bear.  But the fight wasn't over and he still had breath in his lungs.  He looked to his side as the Raikyuu came screaming at him.  He wrapped his last bit of leading wire around the handled and performed the same trick as last time, using his sword to "surf" the Lightning Ball.  He then leaped toward Takashi at a break neck speed, before yanking the wire, pulling his sword back to him.  He landed right in front of Takashi, crouching low, his sword brandished in both hands.  He quickly lunged, aiming a thrust with his blade at Takashi's chest.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 5, 2012)

*Takashi*

And the winner is....?​
Before he could claim victory completely, he looked at how the sixteen-year-old swordsman pulled again the same trick, using his sword as a scapegoat and then rocketed himself at a great speed againt him. Takashi?s mind started to work at his full capacity, there was no time for complicated plans, not even for a good strategy. without thinking about it twice he reached a single solution once his opponent was aiming a thrust at his chest. Takashi dodged making a half turn that barely allowed him to escape danger only to take his last kunai out. In a fast and skillful move , Takashi used his left leg to imprison both arms of the boy between his thigh and fibula only to pull a light leap with his right leg and aiming his knee towards the temple of the swordsman all while swinging his arm targeting Satsugai?s wrist with his kunai.  

The expectators staye din silence at what seemed to be the last effort of both kids to achieve victory.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 5, 2012)

*Akise Nara LT*
_Higher Than You Mission_​

Akise Nara turned away from the deranged townspeople, ravaging through the only place they've seen their intruder. They most likely aren't very smart to think he's still in there. The Nara places his back against the stone wall. His face expressing a sign of relief as he takes his view to the clear blue sky. The only calming sight manages to let him recollect and process his thoughts.

"Right, right there should be a way to find out who and where this person is."

His lively eyes watched the passing clouds above. Finding, understanding and figuring things out now that was his type of entertainment. However, it wasn't the type entertainment that would make him psychotic like some of the mad men he had seen in the short time of his life. Sure, Akise was a strange boy but he wasn't so deranged like those that like the sight and taste of blood. Although he had to admit that he found interest in those that didn't submit to the standard conformity of society, but considering what it's like now...can that really be considered different?

"Well exacly all of those psychopaths aren't bad. It's just the ones that cause trouble with their three-sixty minds that are the problem...Man, but who knows I may just be as mentally awkward, and I might not know it."

He poked a bit of fun with himself as to lighten the mood a bit. Being serious all the time was going to make him a dull person and that was not a good thing. Akise titled his head from side to side, remembering the mindless people that are wandering. He wants to see what else will come out of this though, hopefully whose ever pulling the strings can keep his interest. 

"Let's commence with case! I'll check out these homes first and see what I can get."

Akise Nara turns off the vertical stone surface and towards the two building just ahead. Keeping hidden to the sides will keeping him out of sight of his dull hunters.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 5, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Splitting Headache_​

Kurai growled, his voice escalating into a roar as a sudden surge of adrenaline filled him.  He didn't want to lose, not here.  He ducked quickly, swinging down his arms and throwing Takashi to the ground fiercely, slamming the blue-haired boy down.  He then bent down and lifted Takashi by the front of his shirt, his face contorted in a determined scowl.  He reared his own head back, his fierce blue eyes never once leaving Takashi's red ones.  They were opposites, but by the same hand alike in many ways.  They both had put up a splendid fight, but now, it was drawing to a close.  "No...  WAY!!!!"  Kurai swung his head forward, slamming his forehead into Takashi's with a painful-sounding _Thud!_  The two boys stood like that for a while, blood dripping down both of their foreheads.  Slowly, Kurai's grip loosened and he stumbled back a bit, a goofy smile on his face.  "Heh heh..."  With that goofy smile he slowly fell backwards onto the ring, unconscious.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 5, 2012)

*Takashi*

In the end​
The sharp-toothed boy?s eyes opened wide once his attempt of knocking Satsugai out was countered by the one who was supposed to be the victim. The exhaustion and fatigue of the encounter, added to his rapid lose of chakra due to his regenerating ability could not let him move at all anymore, there was no pain or anything but still the chances of him moving were minimum at that point. The Aosuki closed his eyes for a second only to open them and see Kurai already grabbing him from his clothes, his red eyes found his opponent?s blue eyes only to look how much he wanted to win; a feeling of guilt came to him as he thought that only by killing it would make things easier, he didn?t show respect at all for his opponent and although it was not needed, he still thought for the first time that he should take this tournament with more seriousness. After all, he wanted to win too, the reason? Winning was funny.

Clenching his teeth he got his mind ready to receive the headbutt as he himself  pulled his head back and then swung it forward to find Kurai?s forehead. Thud!

The expectators stayed in silence at what seemed to be the last effort of both kids to achieve victory.

From one moment to another Satsugai fell down unconscious while Takashi got a big smile in his face as the bleeding wound caused by the hit started to regenerate" Dis fucka "an instant later after his opponent went down, the blue-haired boy closed his eyes falling first on his knees and finally his whole body ended up lying on the ground unconscious, just next to his rival.

That was it...Both of them were knocked out.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 5, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi's heart began to pump harder in her chest when he put his sword back and began to charge at her. 

_'I've got to do this right'_

The two kunai with the explosive notes had already began to descend when she waited for him to at least be half way towards her. 
_
'Now to pull these two back in!'_

With a simultaneous tug on the metal wire that connected to both weapons the kunai were redirected and were now heading for both of them. Which were now out of the view of her opponent because he had chosen to charge at her, and she chose to wait for him to do this to get both out of his peripherals. The tug allowed her to gain slack in the wire, that was when samurai used his strength to kick off the ground to follow up with a kick to her throat.

_'I have to protect myself.'_

Aoi still following through with the tug brought in her arms to block the kick and roll with him to the left when they connected. With this roll she raised her left arm and used the string reeling technique placing the left wire around his leg he used to attack with. Both could hear the clangs of the kunai notifying that something was wrong with the weapons to her opponent when she hit the ground on her side. She then got up as fast as she could to follow up with the right wire throwing it in a lasso fashion from the floor.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 5, 2012)

*Uchiha Rakiyo*
*"Peace was never an option."*​
?If you can accept losing, you can't win. This is my credo or rather my shinobi way.? Rakiyo pronounced after having listened to his daughter speak her piece. It was time for his rebuttal.

?The clans have been splintered for a very long time, since before you or I was born. My vision for the future and yours are very much the same even our methods are similar. You could say the apple does not fall far from the tree. However the empirical difference is that you do not understand the pride of shinobi. You don?t understand our hearts and because of that you?re path is the wrong one. Shinobi may be human but humans are not shinobi?? Rakiyo let his words linger this was not a battle with fists this was one of philosophy. The acrimony and grievances they had with each other, well he could not help but feel responsible as her resentment showed ever so slightly.

?We are warriors and the only real meaning or way this world will ever be united will be through strength. Peace? Do you know these lands have been at war for over a hundred years, peace is a fool?s gold. Over the horizon is always another battle another war and you truly believe you can eradicate it? That?s far more laughable than my lofty goals. However my dear do you really think I would embark on such an undertaking if I didn?t think it could be done. If I didn?t think that there was a deterrent to revolts or ill-fated revolution? Do you know why I am the inheritor of his will? Because I know exactly what he wanted. The peace you wish to bring about is not what he wanted. He wanted his children to struggle, to crawl, to scrape, to claw, to endure! He didn?t want some judgmental group of children to come and decide for the world at large, people who themselves don?t even view themselves as part of the world.? Rakiyo took a moment to sigh deeply as the realization of whom his daughter was set in. She had her mother?s eyes but she had his stare and it brought a sheepish grin to his lips even in this intense moment.

?I had to watch and bide my time for the chance to strike at him. I had to watch as the brat, whom I outclassed in every single way, not only taking you but he wormed his way into the Will of Six. Using his portion to seal that beast inside of a child, true to form though always hiding behind children. Do not underestimate Zero or his unique talents, nor should you discount Seigrein and the Sanbi. This tournament is a glimpse into the new generation of shinobi and thus the future. Azuma?s comeuppance will come, you don?t have to stand by me daughter? But do not stand in my way?? Rakiyo took another pause as he turned his back to his daughter.

?Me and Azuma both inherited something from The Sage of Six Paths? The way this was meant to end was with us waging war to decide who shall hold it all; the night he took you there was no going back. Peace was never an option? Do your worse daughter because I will have it all in the end.? Rakiyo began to walk away his form turning into a cloud of smoke, he floated away leaving his daughter.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 5, 2012)

*Sadao*

Yawning, he slowly walked down the dirt path. "I was invited to some thing. It starts at...12 today. I wonder why their having it at night. Weird." As he made his way down the path, he looked up at the blue sky and blinked the sleepy out of his eyes. "I'll get there a little while after noon at this speed. Thats ok." 

Off in the distance, roaring could be heard like a waterfall pounding against rocks off in the distance. This caught Sadao by surprise, as he came to see the arena he was suppose to battle in. "Whooooooa..I think..I'm.....late." Quickly reaching up, he rubbed his sleeve across his eyes and broke out into a sprint towards the arena. "Ahhh crap. I hope I'm not disqualified!"

As he ran towards the arena, the crowd got even louder. "SHIT! SHIT! SHIT! SHIT!!!"

*LT*
[sp]

[/sp]

"Sadao, I am your Grandfather. One of the last remaining members of the destroyed Norio clan." Sadao stood there in silence as stared at this man. this man, he was looking for most of his life. The apple picker who took him away to safety but, took his lock box. Then, finally finding him again, instead of a fateful exchange of getting the lock box back, he finds out that this man is his grandfather. Suffice to say, he was at a lose for words. "I'm going to need you to come with me."

Turning away, he then jumped off the cart and then started to wheel it into the forest. "Come on."


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 5, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro came walking out covered in soot, with no scorch or sienge marks on her at all. She felt for her top that was on the ground and put it back on as her body temptured was abnormal for a human or a ninja. Romulus was a surprised that her clothes did not set n fire. Moro jumped on the stone wall next to Romulus and her wolves. There was scorch marks on the stone wall as Moro jumped down to land on the sand.

"How did you kill him Moro, you don't have to give me details in the burning building. Moro's wolves don't touch her she has too much heat in her body to scorch anything."

"About we I get a cold bath, a shot of wine and then we can talk about it," Moro walked backed to main street with Romulus and the wolves. She did not speak it was better for her to walked back to the oasis outside of the small village. Moro did not took off her clothes only her swords and her rucksack. She jumped into the cool water of the oasis. Romulus was glad to not see her naked again, as he already saw her topless. Steam rise from the water as Moro's hot body hit the water and duck under the water to submerge her body to cool her body back down to normal. Romulus touch the Sword of Hell and got burned, he dropped the sword into the sand.

"A very hot sword a fire user or a Uchiha could only wield." He noticed the steam and remind him of a werid scene in the desert and looked like a scene on the river bank before being attack by bandits. Her wolves was watching the bubbles rising from the center of the oasis, wondering when she was to come up for air. The silver wolf was worried as he jumped into the oasis as he fell into a hole, the oasis had no more water in it. Moro steeped out out of the way to not burned her silver wolf. Romulus looked down the hole as he growled at the silver wolf telling him he had a better idea than water in the desert.

"I have you want me to roll in thesand or you are going to fill a tub full of ice and i sit in it for a few hours."

"Followed me back to a small inn on main street of the village that we just came from." They walked back to the village that they came from, as Romulus checkedinto a small inn as he did not looked at the burn scorches in the floor of the inn. He run a cold bath first as Moro sat down as stream rise from the water as Romulus put as much ice in the tub to cool Moro's body down. Her wolves was watching from the cold tile floor of the bathroom of the inn they were staying in. Moro closed her yes to just relaxed in a cold tub with a cold drink next to her.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*

As Shirasu approached the girl, he saw her perform a visible pulling motion with her arm, revealing beneath the stadium lights a momentary glint of wires. As he kicked at her, she wrapped the one end around his leg and try to dive away.

Shirasu sailed by her and came skidding to a halt on the hard packed dirt. Rather than looking back at her, he reached down and took hold of the wire tied around his leg.

_This should come in handy_

Tugging it even harder to pull it taught once more, he swung his arm in an arc, dragging the flying kunai in a semi-circle to send it hurtling around towards the girl. With his other hand he took hold of his blade. He could not see the other kunai so he would not have much time to react.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 5, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi was about to lasso the wire around him and made it onto her knees when she noticed what he had found.

_'He saw the wire?'_

At that point Aoi Tugged the wire on her right arm to bring it to her hand and she made a hand sign that activated the other exploding tag. What she didn't know was that he had grabbed it and thrown it back. The explosion was right between both of them causing a dust cloud to form. 
_
'I've got to act fast.'_

She threw the other into the dust cloud and began forming hand seals, for the weapon cloning technique. Sending four hollow clones of the kunai with the exploding tag attached. (The middle right of what the samurai sees is the real kunai with the exploding tag attached) 

_'Once I here it hit, I'll activate it.'_


----------



## Kenju (Feb 5, 2012)

*Akise Nara LT*
_Higher Than You Mission_​
The wooden door creeps open like a horror scene in movie. Although it isn't anything to be afraid of, at least not at that moment. It's Akise Nara intruding in yet another unwelcoming home. He turns the nob and carefully closes the door as to not let the sound escape any further. His back to it, he locks the door as his eyes moves from corner to corner.

Around the brown wooden are the same simple house hold accessories as before, chairs, tables, couch.

"The Same setting in every single house. These people lack any originality whatsoever. "

Akise complained about the repetition of the same sight. Were they really that mindless as to only copy everyone else? Akise walked into the center of the kitchen scratching his head. He's been going through the same routine many times now and just like most of the others the homes are empty. However, he's gone through the trouble of having to deal with the homes that are inhabited.

Not to say that they've been any trouble but it's just been incredibly boring to the point it's annoying. He's relieved to not have to do such a chore and rather just do what he's come to. Akise takes a walk around the rooms and examines whats around him. With interest and complete focus, the boy analyzes the objects carefully as if that was the mission itself. He's finished in no time, picking the oddly colored smelly fruit off the floor tossing it lightly up and down like a ball.

"The patterns are too obvious. The foods are rotten, the rooms are unclean, there are spider webs in the corners and the walls are infested with rats. Really? What is this person trying to lead me to them? This won't be any fun if whose ever behind the scenes is simply a manipulative idiot, whose as clueless as a rock, "

*BOOM!*

Akise breaks away from his comfortable mind set and takes a glance at the streaming pieces of wood and smoke that covered the room, emitting from the hole that was torn through the wall. The Nara boy doesn't let up tossing the rotten fruit, that's starting to irritate his nose, playfully. 

"Not only can you control those people but you have a visual and hearing link to them too....So that simple thinking person couldn't handle a bit of criticism and gave up on spying on me, just to bash my head in for what I said? Really? What a joke, but at least you have the brains to send the right dog to get the mail. You get it?"

The young detective finishes his string of insults one after another like a barrage of punches. An enthusiastic smirk slides up his cheek as the air tenses. Fifteen feet away from him, the dust covering the hole begins to fade, revealing the dark figure that emits at red light at the center of it's eye.

Those eyes hold bloodlust...


----------



## Bringer (Feb 5, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuga*
*LT*

"HAA!! Ha ha wah ha!!"

Tenshi and her father was engaging in taijutsu. All of Tenshi moves were easily thrown aside or dodged. Tenshi was sweating. She began doing some back flips and attempted to throw some shuriken. But like a flash her father was in Tenshi face. Tenshi barely noticed.

"HA!!"

Tenshi was pushed. She slid across the ground and hit a tree. Tenshi sighed. Her father was just using a mere fraction of his strength and she could not even cause a scratch.  Tenshi quickly got back up and made a fighting stance.

"Its not over."

"Thats my girl."

Tenshi seen her father smile. But then his smile subsided. His byakugan was activated. Tenshi was in confusion? What troubled him? As Tenshi took a few steps he spoke in a serious clear voice. But his voice was in low volume.

"Tenshi. There seems to be a intruder in the Hyuga territory. He does not have any traits that I may recognize from a clan. Take him in for custody."

"Right!"

Tenshi gracefully spun facing the direction her father pointed at. She made sure he weapons were in place. She wiped the sweat off of her and sighed. She began running towards the direction.

Tenshi recognized this direction. It was a bit north. In the Hyuga territory. The hot spring. Tenshi wanted to get this over with. She let out a small smile. She was filled with confidence.

"I wont.....b..be nervous. Not today!!"

Tenshi pepped talked to her self. As she was running she activated her byakugan. She was close. She was in a snowy area. She quickly went to the left. She seen the hot spring and some boy. As she was nearing the water she stopped.

Her speed was so fast she slid. She finally stopped as she was on the edge of the water. She closed her eyes and exhaled and inhaled. She took a few steps back. 

"Yo..yo...you."

She was stuttering. Tenshi stopped speaking. She was stuttering again. She had to be confident! CONFIDENT!! She then tried again.

"You are in Hyuga territory. Leave now or you will have to come with me to be questioned."

Tenshi spoke with the confidence she just dug up from within. She took a few steps back and gulped. She had to be prepared if he tried to try anything. As Tenshi stepped back she stepped on something. The thought came to her head.

_"If he is bathing....then what im stepping on is his....his...CLOTHES!!!"_

"Ahh!"

Tenshi let out a yell as she took a few backs. She quickly grabbed the boys clothes and threw it towards the water hoping for him to catch it.

"D...do no..not come out o..of that w..water until you put your clot..clothe back on!"

She yelled as she was embarrassed. As she waited behind  a tree for the boy to dress her confident voice came back out.

"Now leave or your coming with me!....If thats okay with you."

Tenshi voice got weak in the end of the second as she was not good at being angry or enforcing stuff. She then shook her head.

"Your answer?"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*

Shirasu had expected that the girl would simply be hit with the flying kunai but to his surprise, it actually exploded causing his vision to be obscured.

"Gah, dammit", he coughed, trying to clear the dust from his throat. He really was beginning to dislike ninja even more than he already had, something he didn't actually think was possible.

_She had another wire... probably with a bomb on it as well. Che, I can't defend it in this smoke but she can't aim it either..._

Shirasu dove to the side, bursting out of the right-hand part of the dust cloud and executing a roll. As he suspected, he heard the whistle of of flying kunai in the smoke moments after he jumped away. He was sure when she had thrown more, but at least he had evaded the general line of attack. Once in clean air, he looked ahead and saw her still crouched, clutching a wire. If he could make it a contest of physical strength, he was sure he could end it in a single blow. He backed his stamina on par with some chuunin, but it seemed this girl would be using all sort of throwing weapons.

_If it were things I could see, it wouldn't be a problem but..._

He had no long range techniques of his own (he refused to learn any), so he resolved to run at the girl again. His heavy leg armour slowed him somewhat, but any head on blow would have devastating effect if it hit. Staggering his pace between fast and slow, he approached again, aiming a steel-clad low kick at the girl's knee.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 5, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai LT
Interesting_


Kurai's top half was outside of the water, so his naughty bits were hidden from view as he looked back at the girl who was speaking to him.  He grinned and chuckled, turning and walking toward the shore, catching his clothes as he went..  He stepped out of the water, the steam from the hotspring wafting off of his form.  He kept a smug smirk on his face as he slid on his underwear and pants, pulling on his boots as well.  He left his shirt off, enjoying the feel of the cool air on his heated skin.  He strapped the leather holster of his sword to his torso, sheathing the sword on his back.  He then strapped his twin katanas to the back of his waist.

He strolled to the tree, knocking on the wood gently to alert her to his presence.  "Hello.  I'm Satsugai Kurai, but please, call me Kurai."  He grinned and folded his arms over his chest, smiling down at her.  "So, you were saying I'm trespassing on... what was it, Hyuuga?  Hyuuga territory.  Well, I've... never heard of any "Hyuuga" clan before, I'm not very well educated.  However..."  He smirk grew wider and he took a few steps back.  "I rather like this forest.  I don't really want to leave.  So, how about instead, you give me your number and I take you out for some dinner, and we forget this whole thing happened?  Sound okay?"


----------



## Bringer (Feb 5, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuga*
*LT*

*Knock Knock Knock*

Tenshi heard noise coming from behind the tree. Meaning that this boy was done changing. Tenshi still hid behind the tree even so. He introduced him self. Tenshi was a bit at ease then. She realized he did not even know a Hyuuga clan existed. 

Tenshi noticed the boy is not from around here. Though that last word of that sentence put Tenshi at unease. He said however. Tenshi waited for him to continue.

"I rather like this forest. I don't really want to leave. So, how about instead, you give me your number and I take you out for some dinner, and we forget this whole thing happened? Sound okay?"

Tenshi did not like this one bit. He dares refuse to leave from her clan territory. She never liked violence but she had to do something. She walked around the tree facing the boy from behind. 

"S..so you wo..wont leave? Ok..okay here is m..my number."

Tenshi took a step back. Her Byakugan activated. She took a deep breathe. He wanted a number. He could have a number. Tenshi focused chakara in her feet to prepare the body flicker technique to zoom at him with great speed. She then had a fighting stance.

"8 trigrams! 64 palms!!"

Tenshi dashed at the boy with great speed. She was inches away from him. She then assaulted with the attack to close his chakara points. He would not be able to avoid all the strikes.

"You cant avoid it! 2,4,8,16,32! 8 trigrams 64 palms!!"

Tenshi threw countless jabs hoping a few would hit him.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 5, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

She heard the clanks of her opponent jumping out of the way from her next attack and running away from the dust cloud which made her rethink making the tag explode.

_'This is much more difficult in practice than thought. I should take this time to think... He seems to be a little faster than I am. Not to mention he has not tried a way to attack me from long range, so my assumption that he is stuck with physical attacks with his limbs and his weapon still goes on. I should work on that.'_

She untied the metal wires from her fingers and began using hand seals. That was when he then began to run back at her at full speed. She jumped up and three clones sprang from her position going three different ways; to his left, right, and forward. (she went right) All three clones continued her hand seals giving the other two clones the ability to mimic her stopping and bringing out her two scrolls and unwrapping them around themselves. They were all going to turn back around to face their opponent's waiting for his next move still doing hand seals.

*The hand seals are for the twin rising dragons technique. The description is in my profile. You can post that the scrolls started moving or something if you didn't choose to attack my pc*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*

Again the girl jumped away. Shirasu considered giving chase but decided against it when she promptly split into three, each 'individual' running in a different direction. It looked like she was preparing a technique of some kind but Shirasu wasn't really by the means to stop it.

_I guess I'll have to see what it is..._

He removed his sheathed sword from his waist cord and took a seat, crossing his legs and hunching over, letting his sword stand on the ground on it's end propped up against his shoulder.

As the copies of the girl produced two scrolls each, Shirasu spared a glance at the crowd. "I don't see the Waka anywhere..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 6, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

_'He sat down? Why did he sit down? Whatever. I can't think into it right now. I'll just take this as a plus for this fight.'_

Aoi and her clones finished the hand seals and the scrolls lifted them all into the air spinning around them. 

"Twin Rising Dragons."

Aoi activated each seal on the scroll, summoning weapons and simultaneously gaining metal wire strings that attached to her fingers. She began throwing kunai, shuriken, wind mill blades, and even her bola. All aimed at her opponent while the other two clones stood up in the air mimicking her every move except summoning and throwing weapons.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 6, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai LT
A Fight With A Beauty_

Kurai sighed inwardly.  First, she announced her attack, literally, before executing it.  Secondly, he strikes weren't as quick as he was, and without her shunshin she wouldn't be able to keep up with his speed.  In fact if he really wanted, he could have planted a hand on her shoulder and vaulted over her.  But, he humored the girl.  He allowed her first two strikes to land, turning around to face her.  She hit him twice in the chest.  The attacks stung a bit, but what really intrigued him was the fact that the spots she hit now felt heavy.  He weaved through the rest of her assault, before dashing backwards, avoiding the rest of her "64 Palms" technique.  He rose an eyebrow, putting up his hands.  "Wait, wait time out.  What exactly does that attack do?  The spot where you tagged me feels strange."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 6, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuga*
*LT*

As the technique went on only two hits landed. She smiled it was still enough. His chakara flow would not be as good as before. Though she hoped to hit him more but he was very agile. As the boy backed up Tenshi copied.

"Wait, wait time out. What exactly does that attack do? The spot where you tagged me feels strange."

"Hyuuga style taijutsu. All I need is a tap to be fatal!"

Tenshi focused more chakara on her feet. She then used body flicker again. Instead of sealing his chakara points why not attacking his eternal organs,or chakara system,or pressure points,or even try drilling chakara in his veins?

The Hyuuga have many ways to attack but she wondered why they ever attack those specific spots. Tenshi quickly dashed towards her opponent. As she was running full speed she quickly dropped down sliding under her opponent arm.

She then stood quickly and aimed a gentle fist for his kidney. Tenshi knew hitting organs require a lot of chakara. The Hyuuga tap there opponents but send chakara to drill threw them. So Tenshi decided to drill through his kidney with chakara!!

"HA!!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 6, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai LT
A Fight With A Beauty_

Kurai rose an eyebrow as she spoke, highly proud of her clan's techniques.  She rushed toward him, aiming an open palm attack to his kidney.  He figured maybe he would show a little bit of speed, get her to stop messing around.  And easily slipped right past her with a graceful spin.  Once he was behind her he delivered a firm, open-palmed smack to her rear, smirking as the flesh jiggled a bit in his hand.  "Not bad."  He back flipped away from her, landing in a seated position on a tree stump.  He rose the corner of his mouth in a cocky smirk as he watched her.

"Come on, do we really have to do this?  Why don't you just let me take you out to dinner?  It's a much better alternative.  You get free dinner and I get to be in the presence of a lovely lady like yourself?  What do you say Miss... Y'know, I never caught your name, beautiful."

Kurai leaned back and smirk, his eyes scanning her closely.  He would be ready for her next attack.  Despite how he spoke, he rather enjoyed a good fight.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 6, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
_A fight with a pig_

"NOW!!"

Tenshi was inches from striking but he swiftly dodged it. He was so graceful. Like a ballerina. This made Tenshi giggle a bit. But then this...boy did one thing. One thing that made Tenshi uncomfortable.

"Ah!"

She got some distance and faced the man. She had a dumb look on her face and she blushed. This guy was persistent and a pig. He refuses to leave her land and he touches her in that manner.

"Y..yo..you......."

Tenshi was getting nervous and unconfident. He was way faster and Tenshi was taijutsu oriented. Tenshi took a few steps back. She gulped a bit. And then she reached for her twin daggers that was strapped on her just like her steel fans and katana.

"Come on, do we really have to do this? Why don't you just let me take you out to dinner? It's a much better alternative. You get free dinner and I get to be in the presence of a lovely lady like yourself? What do you say Miss... Y'know, I never caught your name, beautiful."

"Ten..Tenshi Hyuuga. An..and why would I wan..want to ha..have dinner with a p..pig?"

Tenshi then got a bit more confidence.

"And you will treat me with respect."


Tenshi pulled out her twin daggers. She then charged at the boy. As she was by the tree stomp she added some rotation so she could try to slice him. As she kept on spinning in a attempt to slice him she was observing him. Trying to find a weakness.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*

Shirasu was still looking at the crowd when his opponent finally announced her technique which drew his attention. He had to admit, despite the ominous sound of it, he had a passing eagerness to see some dragons for whatever reason. To his dismay however, what came forth instead of was a rain of throwing weapons, all of different sizes and on different trajectories. The sheer volume of weaponry was a little unnerving.

_At least she is consistent, this might not have worked otherwise..._

As the weapons came hurtling down, Shirasu tipped backwards and rolled onto his back. Keeping his spine arched, he kicked his right leg hard from left to right, just above the ground. The powerful motion sent his entire body into an anti-clockwise backspin. By tucking in his knees, he not only increased the speed of his spinning but it also presented both his leg armour pieces to the weapons descending from above.

Assisted by the powerful rotation, Shirasu's leg armour deflected almost all of the incoming weapons. It was a cacophony of steel clashing with steel and weapons clattering into the ground. While his defensive move had stopped the brunt of the assault, a few weapons still slipped through. Shirasu grimaced as he felt his spin slowing, like he had been tangled in something. He had copped a kunai in the shoulder, and one in the thigh. The wounds were pretty deep, but the spinning had protected Shirasu's vital areas. His one arm and one leg had reduced effectiveness.

Upon inspecting the wounds from his prone position, Shirasu saw the wires attached to the weapons impaling him, glinting as they twisted around his limbs from the rotation he had undergone. In a huff of irritation he surged back up to his feet and bit down on his sheath to grip it. Cold sword steel flew forth, sweeping in an arc through the air over the weapons scattered about the samurai. The slicing attack served to sever the wires in one movement, leaving only those wires attached to the kunai that had embedded themselves Shirasu.

He instead took hold of the remaining two wires and pulled down hard, intending to yank the girl back down to earth and send her hurtling straight at him. Without a stable footing in the air, the girl would be vulnerable. Shirasu returned his sword to its sheath, still clutched between his teeth. Pulling the wires with one hand and readying his sheathed sword in the other, he set himself to give the girl an almighty whack on the head when she got close.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 6, 2012)

Kurai Satsugai LT
A Fight With A Beauty

Kurai chuckled.  "Hey I can be a nice guy, I'm just wondering why an angel interrupted my bath to fight me."  He rolled backwards, putting his hands on the stump and back flipping and rolling backwards through the air, landing easily on his feet.  He drew the katana on his left hip, Pheonix Talon, and blocked one of the dagger strikes.  He suddenly shot out his leg with a powerful and swift snap kick, knocking her other dagger from her hand.  Finally his free hand clamped down on her wrist, halting her spin.  He looked directly into her eyes, all the cockiness from his face gone.  His gaze was ice cold and dangerous within a second as he stared her down.  She was putty in his hands, if he wanted he could snap the bones in her arm with a Raiken, dislocate her shoulder with a swift twist.  He could stab her in the heart, cut her head off, remove her legs from her body.

However he released her arm slowly, turning away from her and putting both hands behind his head after dropping all three of his swords to the ground.  "Alright, Tenshi-san.  You have bested me.  Take me into custody."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 6, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*LT*

As Tenshi was trying to slash him once one of her daggers were kicked out of her hand. She then attempted to go for a slash from her other dagger. As she was about to finish her spin something aggressively grabbed her wrist.

Tenshi eyes met with the boys. His eyes were ice cold. It was looking into the eyes of a beast. Tenshi slightly shivered but stayed confident. But he then let her go. He then dropped his swords. Tenshi was confused.

"Alright, Tenshi-san. You have bested me. Take me into custody."

Tenshi was confused. He could have hit her right there. But he gave up. Something in Tenshi did not want to take him to custody. She then sighed and smiled and backed away.

"No....your free. I will just tell my father your a friend. You can stay here."

Tenshi said walking away. As she was walking she glanced back at the boy and smiled.

"And....yes. I would love to go to dinner or on a mission with you.....but I will pay....and as friends."

Tenshi said with a smile. This guy was a pig for touching her in her rear like that.....but at least he is not ruthless like some other people Tenshi seen. This made Tenshi think about that evil terrifying boy Ketsueki. But something about this boy reminds her of a friend. But Tenshi could not put her finger on it. 

They both had the same energy and charisma. Identical personality accept this guy is less goofy. And call me crazy but I kinda compare there looks....who am I thinking of. Oh yes! Fugetsu.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 6, 2012)

Kurai Satsugai LT
End of Conflict


Kurai lowered his hands a bit and looked back at Tenshi, a wide smile on his face.  This was much different than his smug smirk, and extraordinarily different from his icy glare.  Even though he was turning 18 in a year, this smile told tales of a child that still lived inside of the young adult.  His eyes were filled with kindness.  He had seen the horrors of a world controlled by war and still managed to come out smiling.  It was a gift given to him from his Parents, from his friend Ryoji, and now from Tenshi.  The people you met along the way made life worth the journey.  He turned around to face her fully and rose both hands, holding up a total of six fingers.  

"Six o' Clock.  That's in a few hours.  Meet me here, and we'll go for some dinner."

He lowered his hands and chuckled.  "Don't be late, alright?  See you then, Tenshi-san."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 6, 2012)

_*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT*_​_Home front?_​
The two young souls had just ended their travel towards the village post office, there were only a handful of messenger birds that were enveloped in slight chambers were the heat would keep them from dying in these extreme weather conditions. The two after writing a short letter on a small strap of paper before before placing it on a small carrier pigeons small pouch and sending him of. The young Sapphire-eyes color young shinobi continue to walk among the villagers that now rested their back on fall wood while their backs were under a small bear pelted sleeping bag while their eyes rested in this ruthless stormy night. Within a semi-broken house, did they all laid in a small group. 

Ryoji's continued to monitor the surrounding, Celsius not too far behind. Ryoji's grip held his father's powerful spear within his hands, while he eyes narrowed with great malicious intent, scanning the are with restless vigor and hidden anger built within his vengeful lusting eyes. Yes, Ryoji was angered because he believe, he knew that these horrid Meteor Shower was all too well created by a human being, by a demon amongst men. A wolf dressed in sheep clothing.

His hair swayed at the rhythmic pattern of the powerful blows of wind that the storm brew in this night.

"Celsius, I can't see very well. We'll have to rely on our senses for this. Mostly yours, yours are far more keen than mines. So I'll have to ask you to walk in front for the time being."

"Right, you cover the rear flank then, however with your vision obscure like this, not even the goggles would be of much use in this situation. Rely on the Melody Arm is anything is to happen."

"I understand..."

Celsius did as ordered, however a deep emotion brew within her heart ever since this fiasco started... every since the very loved Mitsunari passed on to the world of dead souls... Ryoji was different, yes, he demonstrated great passion and leadership, not only that but he shown to the people he's capable of defending their clan's people, but Ryoji still held unease within him. He wasn't as cheerful as before, as loving and carefree... this wasn't an act of responsibility, it was an act of depression, deep consuming depression.

Ryoji's eyes held dark shadows under them, his lips unintentionally formed a slightly small frown, the energy that once brew visibly in his eyes was gone, eyes that once were fulled with unbelievable strength... with unbelievable determination and vigor, were replaced by something, not as bad, but darker, with endless amount of hidden thought...

It was obvious Ryoji was not well.

"You should rest too, Ryoji. Leave the scouting to me for the moment, you can go and sleep with the other villagers."

"Don't insult me Celsius. I cannot rest until I'm assured that these people's safety is 100%. I cannot allow any harm to bequeath my family,my uncles and cousins that still lives. My aunts and grandfathers, all these children that are here, I cannot rest until our village is 100%"

"Ryoji, we can't have a leader who can't even fight! Conserve your strength and rest! I'll handle it."

"Don't raise you voice at me, Celsius! I don't need you to tell me what to do all the time! I can deal with my health later! Try and put yourself in my feet for once!"

"What do you think I've been doing!? I've been the only one with you this whole time helping you in your troubles!"

"No! Shut up! All you've been doing is telling me what to do all the time! Why don't you just shut your yap and let me do what I'm made to do!?"

Celsius fist clenched once she heard Ryoji outburst, her fist pulled behind her head, she trust it towards Ryoji with visible resentment. Ryoji lifted his hand, and his palm gripped the fist before it could impact his face.

"Why the hell did you want to do that for?"

"To knock some sense into that brain of yours!!"

"Grr.."

"Ungrateful jerk! I only did those thing to keep you in high spirit! I should left you wallop in despair and agony you useless shinobi!" 


​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro got out of the tub of cold water and hot streem that made the wolves leave the room. The silver wolf came back as he grabbed Moro's clothes that she could wear. He weaved through her legs that was still wet. Moro knelt down and took the clothes from her good friend the silver wolf. Moro felt the pattern of the dress as it felt like a skirt and a top from the desert main street shops. The wolf was thinking I picked it out as Romulus paid for it, I hope you like it. Moro strip her skimpy clothes as the silver wolf pit it in her bag and also give her some more privacy to a girl like Moro. Moro pulled on the white top with white sparkles that resemble sand and a light flowing skirt thet reached her ankles that was light and airy.

She steped out of the bathroom as Romulus got a nose bleed all of Moro's wolves started to growled. He growled back saying It was a thought from my ex not Moro that i was thinking about. Moro wolves calm down and all of them was on Moro's bed as she petted all of them. Romulus wiped his nose to stop the bleeding. Moro smelled the blood and wondering what was wrong with him, hoping she was not wearing another skimpy outfit. Her wolves shook her head as they all nudge her in a playful way that she would look pretty in anything she wore.

"I was thinking about my ex who played a mean trick on me that gave me a nose bleed, that is all. You attracted too many guys today that got me protective off you; knowing you can protect yourself at times when you are alone with a helping hand near you."

To Moro that was touching to her as she gave him a small shy smile, "After I enter the burning house the sword of hell proecting me as I injected the creeper with the last of the M-99. If that did not work I activated some of the explosion tags, than I walked out of the house and you know the rest."

Ihan knocked on the door, as Moro got up and answer the door, "come in." Romulus said before Moro could say anything else. Moro stepped aside and Ihan came in. He was uncomfortable with all the wolves in side one inn room.

"I have come to reward you, miss. I will not stay long as you had a rough night. i let you stay as long you don't cause trouble along this peaceful village." Ihan pulled out the reward money and handed it to Moro and took hs leave. Moro pocketed the money and layed down next to the wolves as they made room for her on the bed so she could get some rest before they travled to their next destination.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 6, 2012)

_*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT*_​Indifference?












The two stood amongst the snow storm, the wind blew furiously, their glare was stunning. Demonstrating raw anger behind the gleam of their blue color iris.Their teeth clenched with enormous vigor as their hand trembled with unknown fret... Ryoji eyes clearly reflected his anger, his slight hatred for the situation, yet the words did not break through his lips, the anger imbued words that he wanted to express were hidden within his subconscious, within that heart of his, before he knew it. The grip in his hands started to lose, Celsuis teeth still clenched with anger written vigor. Her fist clenched, her head dropped, her strength had left her as her body began to heave heavy breath through short periods of time. It was obvious... she was holding her tears back...

Ryoji teeth gritted. He witnessing such a horrid sight, just brought his anger to once again raise to it maximum. His gripped intensified and he did but a slight pull on her hand, bringing her closer towards him, their chest met, Ryoji being taller that they young Nymph before him, her face was clearly visible to his eyes now, the storm no longer obscured his sight and her could see how her eyes welded up, how they started to water in building sadness. Ryoji ushered the words out of his mouth as he said: 

"Don't fight if your not willing to die. Pick your battles, don't fight something not worth fighting for. Mentally taking down an enemy is far more powerful than physically. The world is a dangerous place. Not because of the people who are evil; but because of the people who don't do anything about it. Live to fight another day, I won't throw their life away, cause their life matters just as much as anyone else's..."

Pouring naked emotion, Ryoji voice resounded on her ears.

"Understand that I cannot rest just because I'm tired. I'll concern for my well being once I end this, once I'm sure that these people who's families blood had stained the beautiful, pure white snow. Who every night the sleep trembling and that tears fall from their eyes-"

"-Not only because of the death of their once people they care, to know that you will never meet that person, to know that your won't be able to hear that person, to know that that person will never be in your life again, to know that you will never feel that person's love, and that you will never see that person grow... Being reminded of our own mortality..."

Celsius continued Ryoji's original speech.

"To be worthless, to be helpless, to know nothing can be done, that he cannot be brought back, that she will never again smile, that he will never again see the light of day, and that I will never have a chance to say good-bye..."

Ryoji clammed slightly, yet his vision was lowering, his eyes were staring at the white snow before their feet. Their hearts beats started to calm, but once again reminded of their former leaders death.

"-To know that that person we once love had gone to another world, another world were he might be either well, or in eternal pain..."

"Father..."

"Mitsunari..."

They eyes started to weld up once more in agony, the storm brew larger, and stronger. Ryoji's feet finally gave out, and he was brought to his knees, with not strength to allow him to stand. He felt unbearable sadness brew within his heart. Each beat, pained him. Each every single memory, every single wonderful moment along side Mitsunari Ivery was like torture. His hands lifted towards his eyes, they continued to tremble uncontrollably.

This is the first time I've ever felt cold.

Soon gripping my head, I'm brought to once again kneel towards this white canvas that was under my feet.

"...I didn't even want to say good-bye... I couldn't all wanted from you, father... All I wanted of you was... All I wanted..."

His words hesitated...

"All I wanted is for you to live."

​


----------



## Narancia (Feb 6, 2012)

Yuuki
_The end of the Rebellion_











Yuuki coughed blood and was more pissed off then he had even been. His hand gripped tightly around the void which summoned Ouroboros. He whipped it into the air as the snake latched onto what seemed to be a distortion in the sky. this would be his only moment while she seemed to stagger. 

The chain then tugged his body at high velocity speeds into the air. He rose higher and higher until the arena looked very small and then the snake stopped. He had reached his destination within the clouds. He then let go of ouroboro's as he fell he picked up speed. The rate at which he was falling created a vector of wind around him. 

The faster he plummeted the more powerful his attack would be  in the end. As he finally reached the stage he used the very wind to send one last slash crashing down into the arena. His opponent tried to use her orbs and shot them off into his direction.

 The orbs met there mark yet all of this was a diversion as Ouroboro's gate appeared before her face and slammed right into her face. Yuuki couldn't smile as blood spurted from his throat. His body was thrown for a loop but he still was able to stand on his snake tail. 

His opponent wasn't so lucky, the force of ouroboro's had thrown her outside of the ring causing her to crash into the cemented barriers around the stands. It would seem she was out cold from the attack given her using all of her chakra to summon her beast.

 It dissipated seeing as her chakra supply was so low. Yuuki rose his hand in victory as his snake body turned back into legs. He fell to his knees and then fell into unconsciousness from using up allot of his chakra at one time. Before falling into it's slumber a smile appeared on his face a genuine one. She was very strong and there rematch would be exciting in the future. 
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro got bored and wondering what was going on in the other arena, as she already purchased one book with information about everyone and wonder if the the other arena was selling the same book or was it different. She was glad they know about people with inpairments to read the crap they sold. She was not in the mood as the next fight was going to start up soon anyway and why not stick around for the fights in one arena. She exit the arena as the Uchiha guards looked at her, as they thought she was leaving to burn down half of the Uchiha village. Romlus jumped down from his seat and put a arm on the guard and spoke to him privatly. He walked up to Moro.

"Take this pass, it will let you get by till we leave the Uchiha clan. It is my personal pass. Take my white wolf, I do not think you have any other problems about this at all."

"The only problem is if anyone would ask me to perform surgery on them."

"It would be something simple, you are only my apprentice. It saids on the card." Moro nods as she took the card.Maybe she shhould stick around here than just going to the first arena. She sighed as she hated being treated like this as she could not sit here anymore and just wonder around the arena as she tried to accuply her time than just hearing annoying screams as she overheard a commotion near the infirmary, it seemed intersting to her as she enter the area of the infirmary.. 

"I am not putting his teeth back into his mouth, it is just creepy to begin with a crazy animal like him."

"I put his teeth back in, if he wakes up he can be pissed at me. Here goes nothing wolves, screw me."

The two wolves looked at her then at the blue haired guy. She wash her hands, picking up one of the sharp teeth. Moro open the blue haired guy mouth and worked on his teeth to put the ones he lost during the fight back into his mouth. This was not what she wanted to do at the moment. Her silver wolf was thinking was this better than watching the next match and Moro can heared the annoucer scream her freaking name to get her butt up on the platform. Moro was careful not to scratch her hands against his sharp teeth in his mouth. Moro felt the guy's teeth and compared it to one of her wolf's teeth as she felt their teeth. It did not creep her out she was intrest as how a human could be something closed to a animal, she only sat there if the guy woke up as she flip through the booklet.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 6, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi was yanked down from her spot in the air bringing her to her opponent who had a hand on his sheathed blade and the other on the wires. 

_'How could I let this happen?'_

Aoi raised up her arms to protect herself from the blade, ready for the attack and to roll when she hit the ground. She was brought right next to him when he attacked with the sheath where she replaced his intending attack with her wrist to protect her self to be bashed away and skid for a few meters. With that the clones puffed away. 

_'Argh, my arm.'_

She clutched her wrist of her left arm, she could feel that something wrong had happened. He had enough strength to fracture her radius through her wrist guards. Tears enveloped her eyes naturally from the pain she was experiencing. Laying there she could see the glints of the wires from the sun and with the tears in her eyes it was much easier for her to capture the reflected light. She saw a metal tie that still had a loop and followed it to the discarded kunai with the exploding tag from the beginning of the fight.

_'I have to go for it.'_

At that moment she could hear the shambling of his foot steps coming closer to her. Aoi dashed and rolled grabbing the wire and spun around yanking it into the air at her target. With her other hand she forced a hand sign even though it caused her great pain.

_'Even if he cuts the metal wire, its trajectory is already set.'_


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2012)

*Takashi*
A few noises together with a strange smell started to bug the blue-haired guy who from the moment his match ended all the way up to this point, has been unconscious not even knowing what the veredict for his fight was. Slowly he started to wake up getting kind of annoyed at the sound and scent in the air. Opening his eyes, he found himself in some other place probably inside the colliseum that was the Arena 2, maybe the infirmary?. 

His head was still spinning as he barely remembered what was going on" Crap "; he wondered about the result of his battle but then the memory of him falling just after Kurai came to his mind as he sighed, believeing that the most probable thing was that his fight ended up in a tie. 

Trying to move his body without paying attention to his surroundings, he realized that he could barely move and then making a great effort he sat properly before noticing again that scent that was bugging him before, cause of him waking up. Looking at his right side his eyes found a pair of wolves together with a woman, her smell immediately revealed the clan she was from." Uchiha..."out of all the people, a girl from the clan that was organizing this event and that he himself didn?t like at all, was the one taking care of him?

" Hey ya, whatcha doin?here? and why my mouth feels weird? "he asked with suspicion in his voice as if he were trying to know if she did something bad to him while he was unconscious. His red eyes now fixed on the woman as he was getting ready to react if something were to happen although with his current lack of chakra which was just starting to recover, he probably couldn?t stand a chance against anyone.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 6, 2012)

_*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT*_​Shelter...

The storm grew larger, Ryoji and Celsius were forced to move towards a cave nearby, fortunately no wild life were among this cave, they sat on of a long hallway of rock,a warm fire was made before them through small stones and a few snow leaves that only grew in winter... Since they lived in the snowy regions these grew throughout the lands for the whole year. Ryoji sat on a piece of stone, inches away from the fire. Celsius was on the other side, her leg were held tightly between her arms as she looked with a distracted stare at the raging flames before them. Ryoji's head raveled amongst the though of his father and what they had to go through about a minute ago.

The air was tense and the atmosphere between them, Ryojin face was slightly painted with the color of fuchsia pink, Celsius tanned colored skin was just the same, hiding her feature between her feet, Ryoji who held a small stick within the grip of his hands, his fathers spear was placed firmly beside him, between some stones that made it stand like a pillar towards the sky. 

Ryoji played with the small burning flora, before him. Witnessing the stick slightly turned to cinder and ash, his eyes soon swayed towards Celsius, who's eyes had met his.

"...Sorry."

"Yeah..."

"I acted like complete jerk... I'm sorry."

"It's okay..."

"It doesn't feel as if it's okay" 

"Don't worry about it."

"...Is something on your mind, Celsius?"

"...."

"Was I too hard on you?"

"...no..."

"...Then?"

"I'm sorry."

"Huh?"

"What you said before was absolutely true... I was heartless towards you. I didn't fully comprehend what you were going through. I just speculated my own sentiments and believed that you held the same, but in truth my sadness doesn't compare to yours... Mitsunari-san was not my father."

"..."

Ryoji became quiet, words didn't even try to to force themselves out, he just listened... and watched at her eyes rather mindlessly. Ryoji's was dumbfounded slight when he heard the sounds of Celsius apologizing towards him. His head lowered as he threw what remained of the stick towards these small fire.

A slight silence loomed the air. Ryoji continued to ponder in deep thought.

"Let's just leave it behind. People die and live everyday... father was no exception to the rules. I'm just a bit selfish I suppose... I want father to live on in me, but I am not him, and he is not me..."

Soon the sounds of foot steps neared, their headed darted towards the entrance. ​


----------



## Kei (Feb 6, 2012)

Yomi
Failure

The Minamoto clan was watching her, and she was on the ground as a failure. A failure to the Minamoto clan and to her future, Koto walked on to the stage and touched the girl only to receive a slap of the hand. Koto could feel the horrible aura that was radiating from Yomi holds body, Koto moved back and watched as the girl got up.

"Well folks...." Koto began, "We have a winner...YUUKI!!"

Yomi looked at the boy for a minute before releasing her hair down. And then turning away from him in a quick twist of her heels. She didn't do anything, Ragurren only looked at the boy before disappearing into the sky. Yomi began to walk, even the poison was no longer her problem. Looking up at the arena she saw her father, and his brother looking down at her.

She failed in front of them...

_"Miss do you need any medical attention?" _a medic asked running up to her only recieving a death glare from the girl before moving on along the way. Yomi didn't want anything to do with anyone nonetheless a loser who needed pain to learn her lesson. Yomi felt a horrible stare at her back...

"...." she didn't say anything as the stare intesified to an almost glare

"You lost..." Mei voice said

Yomi looked down at the ground but she continued to walk

"You lost and you act all high and mighty." she continued, "I am ashamed to consider myself a Minamoto under you...."

Yomi still didn't say anything as she gripped Inzunami


----------



## Bringer (Feb 6, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*LT*

Tenshi face matched this boy.......Kurai smile. Tenshi began to giggle. Looks like she made a new friend. Tenshi sighed in relief the fight did not have to go on. Tenshi walked by a tree a picked up her dagger that had been kicked to a tree. She then put it back.

"Six o' Clock. That's in a few hours. Meet me here, and we'll go for some dinner."


"A...a...few hours.....o..okay."

Tenshi said walking back towards her clan. Kurai seemed so experienced Tenshi kinda wanted to hear some stories. Though she had to tell her dad what happened. As she walked she could not stop smiling.  

It was funny. The only people who could do that was her body guard Ki or her parents....or Fugetsu. I guess he was a other person who could make her smile.  Tenshi giggled.Tenshi quickly shook her head. She had to get home. Tenshi began running towards her clan.


*2 hours later*

Tenshi was wearing her simple clothe. Her relaxing clothes. She had her necklace with her. Her hair was done. And she held a big bag with her weapons. She had to be prepared for anything even if this was just for fun.

As Tenshi was walking through the forest she heard noises. Growling and horrid noises. This made Tenshi at unease she began running. She did not want to hear the growling that frightened her. As she was running she seen the hot spring.

She quickly stopped. She was able to stop at the tip of the edge. Not wanting to fall in she balanced her self. She then sighed in relief. She sat down waiting for her friend Kurai to show. Heck she was not if he wanted to meed up where they met or not.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 6, 2012)

Kurai Satsugai LT


A large wolf slowly walked out of the forest, circling Tenshi slowly.  It emitted a low, guttaral growl emitted from deep within his throat.  With an angry roar it leaped at her, only to be thrown into the hot spring by Kurai's leaping kick.  The white-haired youth landed next to Tenshi.  He smiled at her and took her hand.  "Good to see you.  Let's go."  He had his hair... somewhat done, slicked back with a bit of it hanging between his eyes.  He was wearing his blue coat with a white sleeveless kimono and brown sandals.  He had a locket around his neck as well.

He smiled widely at her.  "You look amazing.  Shall we go?"  He only had one sword, a katana strapped to his back.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*

The audible crack of bone punctuated the impact of sheath on flesh. Since he was swinging from his wounded shoulder, Shirasu had put his back into the strike in a pitcher's throwing action. Looking up, he saw the girl skid a short distance away. At the back of his mind, he was still thinking that his opponent was an older person just masquerading as a little girl. If so, the mimicry technique should have been dispelled when she took a direct hit. 

Instead, all Shirasu saw was a young girl clutching her wrist with tears in her eyes. Shirasu felt like the biggest asshole in the world. Samurai fought to win, but not by beating up little kids. "Look, I-" Shirasu was cut short as the girl simply reacted to him approaching her. She yanked on a wire lying in the dirt, one that she had been using earlier. As the metallic thread pulled taught, Shirasu followed its path to its end, which was attached to the kunai she had thrown earlier.

"Ah, fuck!" he cursed, taking a moment to make the connection between the weapon coming at him and the one from earlier. The parry he had intended had become a bad idea. In a hasty scramble made difficult by his wounded shoulder, he pulled out his sword and tossed the ornate, empty sheath at the incoming kunai as hard as he could. It didn't get very far before intercepting the kunai and setting off its explosive payload only a few meters from Shirasu's face.

The resulting explosion flung him back some way, but his bracing had been effective. As he hit the ground, he simply rolled back and up, standing to his feet like a gymnast after a successful vault. He staggered for a moment as his injured thigh protested the little flourish at the end. He briefly shook his head to clear the effects of the concussive blast of air before training his eyes on the girl again.

_I really, really don't like ninja..._

He glanced up at the crowd again before looking back at the girl and smirking. "I forfeit the match!" he sighed aloud, making sure that the tournament organizers could hear him. "It's your win kid", he said with a resigned smile. "I don't feel like limping after you all day." With an elegant sweeping cut, he severed the remaining two wires attached to him and proceeded to yank out the two kunai without flinching. He pondered how to have the wounds looked at while he hobbled out of the arena.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 6, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT*
Battle


Ryoji and Celsius eyes darted towards the entrance of the cave, there was a tall man with a gotee in the end, in his hand he held a great swords that was tightly gripped within his fingers, his eyes seemed to pierce the living flesh out of the two, he mouth was sliced, a scar was between his lips, his throat was also slashed, his mouth created a sickening smirk, as he pointed the blade towards the them, taunting them ever so mockingly.

"He seems unable to speak."

"Even so I still do not think, he's here to share the cave fire with us."

"A bandit, huh?"

Ryoji's and Celsius lips formed a smirk, the slowly lifted themselves from the ground. Ryoji's feet started to jumping in place, lifting himself ever so slightly, all he did was pick a kunai from his pouch, while Celsius pulled her trench knives from a pouch of her own. They glared at the man who stood at the short distance. Their blood boiled with slight excitement about battle, truly this was the best method to release them out of their gloomy state. Ryoji's feet kicked the earth beneath him, before the man could react his knee collided with his chin, sending him hurling out towards the storm.

Before long the man had retaliated and pushed the earth beneath his feet, racing once more towards Ryoji swinging his large blade, however, the man did not seem very bright, these area was very narrow, the blade as soon as it was swung was caught of the side of the stone, holding it sturdy on the wall. Ryoji only laughed at his expense, Celsius came from behind Ryoji, he ducked and her knee met his nose, once again sending him hurling towards the storm that seemed to be calming down... 

"The storm..."

"It ended? That would mean that we have a larger possibility to engage him."

"HA, seems so. Let's go."

​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 6, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*

Tenshi noticed something growl at her. It sounded just like a wolf. Tenshi was facing the hot spring. She did a gentle fist fighting stance. She would quickly turn and attack the wolf. 

*Kick!! Splash!!*

Tenshi heard a impact and a splash. She glanced and seen the wolf fall in the water. She smiled. It was Kurai. Tenshi turned around to see Kurai......dressed over the top. Tenshi was confused. She was just wearing her relaxing clothes? 

"This is just a sim..simple dinner... ri..right?"

Tenshi said following the white haired boy. She knew a place where there was many places to eat. Of course she wanted him to decide where. Though the only places to eat outside of the Hyuuga clan...is dangerous.

"Since you may not know this. The best and nearest area is in a town this way....tho..though surprisingly that tow..town is filled with cri..crime.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"I wanted to waist some time before my match starts up, as I was bored. I heard a intersting conversation that nobody wanted to put your teeth back in your mouth. Only a animal expert would put their hand in a mouth of crocdile teeth no offence. I did it myself for doing some werid dental work, it will wear off soon and your mouth be as normal as you had it before your match. Calm down as you are in pain and out of charka so just relaxed for now."

Moro was doubting he would not relaxed as he already smelled him he was a Aosuki, as she remember the war that happen between them there was going to be some blood shed after all. She only glared her crystal blue eyes at him then lighten up. Her two wolves nudge her to do the right thing even though he could be a enemy. Her silver wolf growled at the white wolf. White wolf growled back it must be a human thing like a greeting like we smelled each others butts. The silver wolf agreed as he was thinking this was going to get intresting. Moro went over to find chakra pills and gave one to the blue haired guy.

"It is not posion, it will raise your chakra level. I leaved if your hatrid level is going to go up another notch to desturb your body in healing. After all this time I still reak of the smell of the Uchiha."

Her silver wolf snickered afer rolling in perfume you would never get rid of that smelled. Another guy and she is shy about him. The white wolf nudge him as to be serious than acting up. Moro sat down as she waited for the guy to say something else or throw te pill at her. She would feel the air flow off the pill to dodge it. Moro scense there was no trust and there would be never, if the leader keeps causing trouble for each clan to kill each other. It was time to put her sun glasses back on then showing her eyes that would give away her feelings as she wanted to help this guy even though he was pushing her away.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 6, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Tournament Arc_​
His forearm rested against the side wall entrance of the battle arena. One hand tugged in his pocket as he stood just right behind the entrance this entire time. He used the wall as a leaning tool as his emerald eyes peered at the sight up ahead. The boy in black breaths a bit of a sigh of relief while the first round ends. His side takes the win, this snake boy isn't bad at all really, his style is actually pretty nice.

_'Yeah, he's pretty good. I have to admit I thought he was going to be the one to bite the dust... '_

Akise Nara made his commentary as he kept his sights locked on. He's seen the previous battles from before and he had to admit that these people really know how to demolish a ring. Whatever, he can already tell the benefits that this has brought up for him. The boy takes a look back at the girl, Yomi, that has lost. From what he can tell, the outcome wasn't very tolerated by her clan.

They must be a very strict group of people, then again he should suspect it. Most clans carry a lot of pride and honor that is irreplaceable to them. His clan on the other happen to be the complete opposite of what this girl's clan is. Their all lazy in some form of fashion and wouldn't mind taking a loss. Well, whatever honor they have, Akise will be the one to defend it...
_
'But that girl,'_

Akise is still looking at her, questioning himself just why he's looking at her. No, no, he knows why it's because he has an odd feeling about Yomi. It's like something that the two of them share in common, but that can't be it. He can tell with only a glance that their lives are completely different and probably won't see each other again after this event. 

" Look at me, actually thinking this hard about a female. Really? Really? Hah. I can't score with that anyways. Knowing those samurai types, they'll probably try to have me fight someone to the death in order to have her. That's stupid, I'm not trying to do anything like that just some pleasure. Hm, not to mention she probably won't like me after what I do to her teammate."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 6, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT*
*Battle II*​
They both simultaneously kicked the earth beneath their feet, they witness the storm slowly calm as the feet of the muted bandit coursed through the snow, the sun started to emanate to the snowy grounds, still not powerful enough to melt the snow, but strong enough to light the path, the moment the bandit eyes darted forwards Ryoji's kunai, had slash part of his hand while Celsius tench knives had smashed on his stomach, his blood started to flow through their weapons, Ryoji twirled the kunai within his hands before, swinging it with full force, the hand that held the great sword had been cleaved by the Kunai.

A muted yell was released from him, Ryoji held the great swords between his hands, pointing it towards the man before him that bled through both his stomach and hand.

"Celsius should I do the honors? Or should you?

She waved her arms as too declare that she had no more use of the man before him, he winced at the sight of the two frightening image... Ryoji was not one to kill a man so easily, yet still the thought brew in his mind... he needed to kill the man to save the village from future trouble. But killing a man that did not even harm him, or lasted enough time to actually give a challenge.

His eyes narrowed as he neared the man, great sword held high above his head


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2012)

*Takashi*


Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*
> 
> "I wanted to waist some time before my match starts up, as I was bored. I heard a intersting conversation that nobody wanted to put your teeth back in your mouth. Only a animal expert would put their hand in a mouth of crocdile teeth no offence. I did it myself for doing some werid dental work, it will wear off soon and your mouth be as normal as you had it before your match. Calm down as you are in pain and out of charka so just relaxed for now."
> 
> ...



The Aosuki boy stared intently at the Uchiha waiting for an answer from her. As she started to explain herself the boy relaxed his body a little although never letting his guard down. The little story she just told him about no one wanting to put his teeth back into his mouth made him smile alittle in his insides although he tried not to show any expression while listening. His eyes moved over both wolves that seemed to have some sort of conversation as well, apparently they were partners of the female who was still speaking. By looking at them Takashi wondered where Harkat could be and what could he be doing _" Oh Well, whateva "_ he thought, having in mind that probably the mebodiment of the void was still at the arena trying to watch the rest of the matches.

" Ya didn?t have ta do dat, in some seconds a new tooth should?ve grown even if ya did nothin? "his words kind of hostile although he thought on doing just as she said and relax. Hearing carefully at what she said as he took the pill, he was still doubting but still he couldn?t find a real reason for someone to try to harm him as the show was just starting and it would be kind of lame to lose a competitor.

Without wasting time he put the pill in his mouth and swallowed it before  stretching his body rapidly only to lie down on the place he found himself." Do as ya please. I don?t really have hatred nor resentment against yer clan anymore but...i just can?t bring myself ta like yer people neither "the red-eyed boy stated as he looked at the ceiling of the room.

Silence took over the atmosphere as no one would saya nything else." Anyway, What?s yer name, gal? Ya?ve some cute eyes there " he spoke just expressing what he was thinking considering that the girl didn?t look like she wanted to get in a fight.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 6, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

_'I've got to put a stint on my wrist before it gets worse, and that was going to be my last move that I was going to use and it failed. I've got to go grab a couple of my bola and,'_ "I forfeit the match!" he sighed aloud, making sure that the tournament organizers could hear him. "It's your win kid", he said with a resigned smile. "I don't feel like limping after you all day." _'He gave in?'_ Aoi stood up and slid off her scarf and began to make a sling when she looked over at him. "I'm not going to lie.... I'm glad our fight is finished." She gave him a warm smile and finished tying her sling. "Now." She looked at the mess she made in the fight, "I've got to grab all my weapons and begin to put them back into the scrolls." She had also let out a sigh and began her first step of collecting the weapons. Enma jumped down and ran up to a kunai and picked it up over his head. "I'll help. You can't do this all by yourself. You just had a big fight." She turned around, "thank you Enma." "Its no problem Aoi, you fought hard and ughn." Enma threw the kunai next to the entrance of the locker room and walked over to a bola and began to drag it to the kunai. "Ahh, you are making a pile so I we can get out of her quickly." She bent down and picked up a wind mill blade and threw it making it stab into the ground at the same spot. "Yeah, so we won't have a hard time with these guys and won't have to deal with your arm too much." Aoi thought about her arm,_ 'I'm going to have to do something about it.' _She began thinking about her classes in which to deal with injuries.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 6, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT
Mercy​
Ryoji swung a vertical swing towards the bandit, the mute man only closed his eyes, and clenched his teeth, ready accept his fate. The blade hurled downwards with with powerful force. The man life flashed before his very eyes, but... the hit never came, was his death this quick, slowly he opened his eyes, and he witnessed the blade had been placed in front of him, stabbed through the ground as he witnessed the young man, hold a golden spear within his hands. This battle wasn't worth the effort, yet he held sympathy for the weak. Ryoji and Celsius once again walked beside each other with great vigor.

Their once gloomy expressions in their faces had changed completely. They headed towards the village, past the streets and through the destroyed courtyard, beyond it laid the tombs of all those who perished. In the very farthest corner was his father, the largest tomb with the largest text written on it.

"Let those of Frost forever remember, our heart must be as strong as the Blizzard and as caring as mother bear... we must not look for a better future, but to create a peaceful present. Let the Kings and Queens of Frost live forever within the storms of these beautiful winters. And that their hearts sparkle like the shard of a crystal flake."

"Beautiful words... He was truly an amazing man."

"I may not be my father. But I want to inherit that love he had for the clan. Leaving that man alive was the first step for a better future... we must learn to forgive and forget. Holding hatred will not further my cause."

"You do not seek revenge then."

"No... all I want is answers. I am not God to decide who lives and who dies... But I will teach him or he discipline."

"Let's go, Ryoji."


----------



## Kei (Feb 6, 2012)

Yomi
_Liquid Time Arc_

 The swing of her blade was harsh and long, the girl in the bright morning sun was sweating up a storm. A training bra was on and some black shorts were the only thing that she had on but she was soaked in sweat. The tree in front of her had marks upon marks on them. Some looked like a wild bear clawed the shit out of it, but it wasn't even close to falling.

_"Ha!"_ Yomi launched herself at the tree, her whole body was glistened with sweat and the cold morning air was feeling good to the girl...

Yomi attacked the tree and her sword dug deep but then her legs finally tighten up! She fell down on the ground as her hair cascaded down on the ground. It was almost too hard to even keep her eyes open, Yomi sat up and grabbed her sword. But only to fall right back down and looking up at the night sky with huge eyes...

"So close..." Yomi said before moving one of her arms in front of her eyes so the gleam from the sun couldn't hurt her eyes...

Yomi had been training so hard that her muscles almost wanted to give out on her. The young woman was in pain and it was almost to hard to keep the sword up in the air. Soon Yomi dropped her arms from their places, Yomi stared at the blue sky as she watched the clouds pass her by...

"...." Yomi closed her eyes as she felt something warm come over her, she was feeling good by training and putting her all into something she really enjoyed doing...

"What a nice day.."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 6, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_
*Mission - The Creature from the Abyss*​


"_Hey Prince Noct!_" A man had yelled from behind the door into a certain Prince's room. Abruptly awoken from his slumber, Noctis sees that it was already noon. The boy raised his upper body, and yawned in exhaustion. 

"_Hey Noct! Wake up, you were requested to do a mission!_"

The same voice from outside his room was heard. "Gladiolus...." The name had popped into his head to identify who he was. The boy got out of his bed and approached the door. As he pulled onto the door handle, a scroll was shoved into his face. "_Yo Noct. What took you so long? Anyways you got a mission to do so get ready for it._" Noctis was getting ticked off at this point, having to push the scroll away from his face. "_Gladiolus.... please... don't get me angry..._" 

The man with the scar on his face smiled, "_Well, I guess I'll just leave the scroll here. Just be sure not to screw up. I mean your father is expecting alot of great things from you now he's back._" He placed the scroll ontop of the table behind Noctis and casually left the room saying one last thing.

"_Good luck._"

Gladiolus was finally gone. The boy sighed to relieve the stress he had been stacking up since he woke up. Approaching the table, he grabbed the scroll and unraveled it to look inside:



> _The Creature from the Abyss_
> 
> *Client:* Frenda
> *Rank:* B
> ...




"_Investigation mission huh?_"

The boy finished reading the contents and closed the scroll. "_A suspicious creature living in a cave filled with lava? Sounds interesting..._" There was nothing that came to Noctis's mind. A animal that growls and lives in high temperature areas. It was a description belonged to no animal he had heard of. "_Might as well check it out. A mission's a mission after all..._" The boy immediately changed into his casual attire: a unique white shirt, a black leather vest, a black short pants, and a leather glove that slid into his right hand. The Omega crest was planted on both sides of his shoulders representing his clan. Seeing he was ready, Noctis had left his home and his kingdom to his destination.

After hours of travelling, Noctis had reached the village on the other side of the country. This was possible due to the fact that he is able to travel at almost mach speed. As of now, Noctis had to meet with his client to get a clear description of what needed to be done.










​
Upon entering the village, two kids had ran towards him. Idly standing by, Noctis had no intention of harming them. One of the kids ran past him without paying attention to a newcomer, as the other child had blindly bumped into him. 

"_Sorry mister, please don't hurt me!_"

The boy below him was cowering in fear of the stranger he had just seen. Noctis, looking down upon him, was confused of why he would be frightened.

"_My apologies, I'm not here to hurt you or anything._" 

He looked up to me, less frightened, but now dumbfounded with his mouth wide open. "_Ummm Mister, are you a shinobi?_" Eyeing the clan symbol on his shoulders, the Prince didn't really have a choice but to answer. "_Yes, I'm a full-fledged shinobi out on a mission right now. Speaking of which, do you know a person named Frenda?_" The boy immediately changed his expression, now being excited to see a real life shinobi in his own village. "_Mister! Can I see your kunai?! Is it true shinobi smells like cheese? Can you pick my nose for me?!_" 

Everything that this child had spurt out of his mouth was irrelevant. "_Please little boy, not only what you asked me sounded ridiculous, but yo- Wait did you ask me to pick your nose for you?!_" Sounding disgusted, Noctis chose to sigh in disappointment. "_Look I just need to find this person nam-_"

"*Look Everyone! A real life shinobi is here! Im not joking this time! Its a real one!*"

The boy started to yell out loud across his whole village. After a few seconds,  heads started popping out of the town houses and then children charged out of their homes in excitement. "_Wait! I'm not a big deal or anything. Why do you children see me as some kind of idol?_" Noctis attempted to back away seeing the rushing children, but before he could the boy in front of him grabbed his leg. Noctis lost his balance and fell onto his ass.

"_Ughhh... This isn't getting me anywhere...._"

The Prince was frustrated, as a plethora of children had swarmed him. They were asking different question asynchronously, even more ridiculous questions than what the kid asked. The Prince was trying to push them off of him, but there was too many. He felt like he was going to die for some retarded reason, until a voice was heard.

"_Children, please calm down and learn your manners in front of our guest. We don't treat new comers like savages, get off him now._" 

The weight on his body started to lighten as the children was ordered to get off of him. Noctis rose up, seeing a woman in her 30s or so. 

"_Hey, you must be Prince Noctis Ranen. I'm your client, Frenda. Come with me, and I'll make some tea and perhaps go over what you have to do._"

The woman lead the way and Noctis followed surveying his surroundings to avoid getting jumped again.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 6, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT
Unexpected encounter​*








​
Their feet broke through the forest lush and beautiful flora at the tip of their speed. Ryoji's most visible smirk was crossed among his features, he and Celsius were amidst speed training, their feet rocketed at a speed that couldn't be originally read by the eyes of man, their image was blurry, their presence created gust of powerful wind that blew throughout the area due to their incredible speed. Ryoji eyes looked over his shoulder as his feet seemed to light tap the surface of the earth as they continued racing through the forest.

"Come on Celsius! Don't tell me that's all you got? I thought you were suppose to be stronger than me! Not the other way around."

"Why you little--! Don't get cocky jus because I'm allowing you to win! You're not even making me scratch the surface of my true speed!"

"Oh, really now? Why don't you put your money were your mouth is, huh? Prove to me that you can successfully beat me in this race, the first one to reach the other side of the forest wins!"

"Ryoji this isn't some kind of game! We're in the middle of serious training! You need to hone your speed skills if you ever want to become faster than your opponents."

"Ha! Spoken like a true wuss!"

A vein coursed through her forehead, her teeth started to grit as she heard Ryoji's attempt to make her compete, unfortunately it worked... Celsius took but a brief moment before stomping the floor with one, her blue sapphire eyes glared at Ryoji that was at the close distance, with the other leg she propelled through the area, reaching Ryoji in seconds and pushing him the moment she was close enough...

"Tag you're it Ryoji! Ha! What do you think!? This is my true speed!! You shall never defeat my nimble and graceful shinobi skills."

Unknowing what she did... her push had sent Ryoji hurling through the hair. Soon Ryoji twirled once twice, three times before his feet sweep the earth beneath his until he was brought to an abrupt stop. His breath started to heave heavily, and he yelled. 

"What are you doing!? Don't kill me!?"

His eyes swayed to the left, witnessing a young female, which hand she gripped a katana, her clothes were composed of only some type of small tighten gym clothing like garments. His eye brow rose as he witnessed set girl be knee deep in sweat. The trees around seemed to be broken, she was training, chopping for fire wood, he leaned towards her his eyes locked on her closed eyes. Her body facing towards the other way he said as Celsius walked towards him.

"Umm, You okay miss?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"Some times after awhile your teeth will not grow back at all. I still not escape the Uchiha clan, to them I am a outcast or a three leged wolf. I never belong here, I should never came back here. You could care less about someone's life story you just met. Name is Moro, what's your? For the teeth I wanted some expierence in some sort of medical work. You have a sexy voice for a guy with sexy teeth. It is up to you if you want to pay attention to my wolves or not. They are my friends so respect them."

_"I guess you could find anything unusal, even though it is unique,"_Her sliver wolf looked at Moro and growled at her as a warning not to get closed to this guy even though you are equal terms. Moro petted the silver wolf as the guy did not cared what she did at the moment. Atleast they had something in commen they both dislike the Uchiha clan even though she was one. To her she was only a ghost she could a threat later as she had plans before leaving this clan once again.

"Can I as ask you a stupid/silly question? Why did you enter the tournament? Just making some conversation with out biting each other heads off." She closed the book and hiding it wuickly to hide the braile dots on the front cover of the booklet she was reeding before the guy woke up. As usual she did not want some he high jokes towards the blind or seem to be weaker than a normal ninja with out her eyesight.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 6, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Tenshi Hyuuga*
> 
> Tenshi noticed something growl at her. It sounded just like a wolf. Tenshi was facing the hot spring. She did a gentle fist fighting stance. She would quickly turn and attack the wolf.
> 
> ...



_Kurai Satsugai LT
Dinner_


Kurai chuckled.  "It's alright, I have a place in mind.  Only problem is you might not know where it is, it's in Senju territory."  Before she could say another word, he swooped her up and put her on his back, giving her a piggy back ride.  He smiled back at her, winking.  "Don't worry, Hyuuga-san.  You can trust me."  He then shot upward into the air, landing easily on a tree limb.  He then rocketed forward, leaping through the trees gracefully at a breakneck speed.  Suddenly, they broke out of the treeline, leaping over a lake.  His feet landed on the water without sinking, chakra being focused to them.  He continued to run at a high speed across the huge lake, getting to the other side.

From here he once again leaped up into the tree line, flying past the trees and shrubbery.  The treeline ended and he landed in an empty field lit only by the moon.  He sprinted full speed across the field, shooting through the tall grass like a bullet.  Eventually the field gave way to a cliff which he flew off of, plummeting down a chasm.  As the bottom of the chasm was a river, which he once again stood on top of.  He shot full speed down the length of the river, still carrying Tenshi.  Suddenly, the river abruptly ended in a waterfall.

Kurai shot off of the water fall, flying through the sky.  They began to fell down to a river cutting through a valley.  He landed atop the waters and continued his full speed sprint to their destination.  Up at the end of the river was a little house on a hill, surrounded by beautiful flowers with a barn behind it.  Kurai went onto the land and sprinted to the house, sliding to a stop in front of it and letting Tenshi down.  "Here we are."

He knocked on the door and a woman with his hair and eyes and a man who looked just like him only with brown hair, brown eyes and a beard.  His parents.  "It's good to see you, son."  The woman beamed widely at him before looking over at Tenshi.  "And who is this?"  "This is my friend Tenshi.  Tenshi, this is my mother and father."  "Well aren't you the most pretty girl I've ever seen.  Come on in, dinner's almost ready."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 6, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Awkward night.....LT*

Tenshi smiled. Senju territory. Oh she knew it. She has been to Senju territory before. Though not deep in it. Tenshi began thinking about it with a smile. As she was about to take a other step something quickly grabbed her.

"AH!"

She then realized Kurai gave her a piggy back ride. Was it will necessary? Tenshi just brushed it aside at being generous. Maybe to generous. Tenshi could walk by her self. Tenshi was not familiar with this?

"Don't worry, Hyuuga-san. You can trust me."

"Tru..trust you....wai..wait what? AHH"

Tenshi yelled in the end of her sentence as the boy quickly dashed off. He was going so fast Tenshi had to hold on tighter in fear that she might fall. He was gracefully jumping through the trees. Not even hitting branches. 

Soon they jumped over and landed in a river. Tenshi clothed her eyes as she was not sure if the boy could walk on water. Though he was able to. Tenshi did not know why but she took him as the type who does not use chakara much.

As he ran through the water the moon was started to appear very big and close.A full moon and this close in the sky already. A bit to early for it being after 6:00. The moon made the water shine.

_"Beautiful"_

Tenshi admired the water shine. As they jumped over the water fall the moon gleam made the water appear beautiful. But where was she going. She has never been in this area of the Senju clan. After a while they went through a field and then Tenshi seen it. A comfy looking home that was on a hill.

As they reached the top Kurai knocked on the door and a beautiful woman appeared at the door. Her look was so welcoming. Tenshi could not help but to smile back. Tenshi heard her compliment and Tenshi quickly moved a bit to the side behind Kurai. She then peeked at the lady and responded. Tenshi hid a bit because she was not good with strangers. Even if this was Kurai parents.

"Than...thank you......"

Tenshi could smell the dinner. She smiled.

"An..and since you wen..went through the tro..trouble of cooking this delicious meal. Allow me to prepare the tab...table. I insist."

Tenshi said slightly moving to the right back in the woman view as her nervousness settled down.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2012)

*Takashi*


Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*
> 
> "Some times after awhile your teeth will not grow back at all. I still not escape the Uchiha clan, to them I am a outcast or a three leged wolf. I never belong here, I should never came back here. You could care less about someone's life story you just met. Name is Moro, what's your? For the teeth I wanted some expierence in some sort of medical work. You have a sexy voice for a guy with sexy teeth. It is up to you if you want to pay attention to my wolves or not. They are my friends so respect them."
> 
> ...



" I think ya didn?t watch my fight back there " he mentioned clearly because of the answer of Moro referring to his teeth, with the speed and power of his new ability a tooth or two were less than a child?s game. Hearing as how he labelled herself as an outcast and then revealed her name, he looked at her once again. Maybe, just maybe, he could get along with this one. " So yer name is Moro...well i don?t mind if ya tell me yer whole life, at least it?s better than stayin here without doing a shit " he answered first, scratching his head whiel trying not to make it sound as if he was really interested.

After that, the Uchiha girl asked ehim about his reasons for joining the tournament, obviously he did not want the remaining members of his clan to get in troubles because of the words of Uchiha Rakiyo but above everything his desire ofr fighting strong people was even stronger than that " Well ya see...Blood "his mention of the vital substance for the humans make the air around alittle tense as a big smile appeared in Takashi?s mouth" I only wanted ta spill tha blood of all tha friggin?bastards who dare ta look down on me...I wanted to show everyone somethin? and well obviously because I wanna win, losin?is borin? "  with each word the thirst of blood was easily seen in his eyes though once he finished talking, it disappeared.

" Ya said those wolves are yer friends? they sure are different from the ones at home, most of ?em are black and although they play with me they would just go away durin?a fight "the Aosuki boy stated this time staring at both animals, he couldn?t blame her if she became friends with them. In the end animals were more reliable than other humans.

" And so what?s with yer eyes and why did ya enter dis tourney? "


----------



## Kei (Feb 6, 2012)

Yomi
_Liquid Time Arc_

Yomi was in a comfortable position, the wind felt so good on her skin. It was rare for her to relax like this. When she was in pain to the point she couldn't move that was when she was in true bliss. The rush of the excitement of a job well done was a rare feeling for her, she liked it like this. The quietness of the woods and the sound of the breeze on her skin, it was just like that.

Yomi took a deep breath as she began to drift off...

"Umm, You okay miss?"

Yomi jumped up as she felt the eyes on someone on her, she moved fast but her muscles tensed up, and she felt herself double take to the ground. Yomi fell towards the ground and she tried to positioned herself up. She used her sword to balance herself.

"...." Yomi looked down her eyes dodging his, she just made a completely fool of herself in front of this stranger, "I am fine..."

Yomi struggled to get up as she balanced herself on the sword before pushing her muscles and felt something snapped.

"...May I help you?" Yomi said looking down, she didn't feel like looking at him.

But her glance made it all to clear that he wasn't alone and it made her fell so bad. She wasn't on her best coordination today, her muscles were in pain and she was struggling to be kept up by her sword...

This wasn't the thing she wanted to show off...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 6, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_
*Mission - The Creature from the Abyss*​


Following the woman, Noctis carefully observed the active village. It was way different from the last village he had to head to for his mission. This one seemed like a small community where everyone knew each other. The calm and peaceful vibe that the village had given off was comforting.

"_So this creature... you said you haven't seen it before and you think it's something that's not known to any person?_"

Frenda felt a bit tense from being reminded of the horrid thing that frightens the village. "_Yes, at least that's what I think. I haven't exactly seen it but I'm sure that it is not an animal I have ever heard growl. But please, we'll talk more after we reach my home._" Her home was seen off in the distance, which she then pointed out to Noctis. "_Don't worry, we're almost here._"

Noctis stayed silent until they reached her home. She invited the Prince inside, and offered him some tea. Noctis nodded since he never drinks any tea. Inside the house, Noctis chose to lean back against the wall instead of sit down. Frenda took a sip of her tea before she began to speak.

"_Well.. where should I begin? Ah, that cave had been empty for a long time. But from out of nowhere, something had started to live there. One of the children entered that same cave but was traumatized by what he saw. I don't even have the guts to go in there. No one does. The growling and roaring throughout some nights does not help._"

The boy listened, but he did not hear anything new from what he read from the mission contents. "_So all you want me to do is investigate and possibly eliminate or do something about this occurence?_"

Frenda nodded in agreement. "_Yeah, figuring Shinobi like you don't fear as much as mere villagers like us. It won't be a problem right?_" There wasn't much that Noctis had feared in this world, she was right about that. But the hard part was getting rid of the thing. He doesn't even know what it is in the first place.

"_Hmm... I'll see what I can do...._"

The woman continued to drink her herbal tea. "_It would help us greatly. I just don't want to see that thing come out and attack us. It would be a horrible sight to see." She took a moment to take another sip from her cup. "The cave is east of this village. Not too far from here. You will know your near it once you start to smell charcoal. Good luck._" 

"Right, I'll keep that in mind...." Noctis exited the home seeing the bright light from above shine down upon him. He had a bad feeling of what he was going to face before heading off east.


----------



## Kei (Feb 6, 2012)

​
"Well everyone is dying down to the final couple of matches!" Koto said as she stood on the stage, "Wasn't those battles hot? Goodness I feel the heat still in the air even though the ones who lost left the place with an almost icy aura, that made me shiver!" 

Koto smiled as she continued around the stage, "I am going have to make this short because soon we are switching commentators and the true matches are going to go down!" 

"So the next match will be Akise vs Tenshi" Koto said as she waved to the crowd, "Both of these strong people are going to show you how to really fight. They both seem like strong opponents, so this is Koto last commentary before switching over to the ones who are doing actually the rest of the second part of the tournament!"

"This is Koto~ Signing out and hoping that these two girls will do there best in their battle!"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 2 "Find My Sister"*


Shirasu and Rick regarded each other for a moment in awkward silence. This being Shirasu's first time formally investigating anything, he was at a bit of a loss.

"So~, your sister... what does she look like?" It seemed like a reasonable starting point.

"What does she look like?" Rick queried by raising his voice in a rather camp fashion. "You want to work out if you have a shot with her?"

"No you dumbass, I've never met her before. How am I meant to find her if I don't know what she looks like?"

Rick eyed Shirasu suspiciously for a moment before reluctantly relaying the information which turned out to be overly detailed. For a moment Shirasu cursed himself for not bringing some kind of note book. He tried his best to absorb the vital information, thoughtfully nodding during the few breaks Rick took to breath during his monologue.

"Ok, and where was she seen last?"

"Outside the mansion. I heard some kind of commotion and then the servants told me that they saw her leave with someone... I'll bet it was that low-life Kai!"

Shirasu's features creased somewhat as much from exasperation as confusion. He recalled seeing something about this Kai person. Perhaps that was the place to start.

"Well, I'll check out this Kai person first. Any idea where I can find him?"

"I don't know that!" Rick replied a little too loudly. "If I knew where he was, I would have gone and gotten my sister back myself!"

"Ok ok, just calm down", Shirasu sighed. He felt a headache coming on. "Look, leave it to me, I'll track this guy down and check back in with you later. Is that ok?"

"Hmph!" Rick's snort was the only response as he promptly spun on his heel and headed back into the mansion grounds. Shirasu was left alone outside the gates once more, wondering how best to go about this.

_"Training... think of it as training...._


***​

The mansion was on the outskirts of a quaint little town. The place seemed more like a holiday village than some sort of proper town, just a place for rich people to come and play. Considering that Shirasu was a soldier and on the job, he felt seriously out of place. The sword at his waist drew all sort of attention from the general populace. Apparently, carrying weapons around here was unusual... or was it something else?

Shirasu was walking down the main street of the little town when he noticed near its end, a type of bar/restaurant that seemed to have a rather young clientele. The youths were having a thoroughly good time, resulting in their party spilling out into the streets, much to the distaste of the other locals.

_That looks like a good place to get some info..._


----------



## Burke (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*​
Wind brushed the hills of a lightly wooded area in the middle of hostile ninja country. The temperature remained steady, the leaves made a pleseant noise against a current of air, and despite the smell of death from far off battles, the calm visage of a woodland pond takes command of the scene. 

The pond ripples frequently, yet in a uniform procession, and with rhythmic precision. The center of the multitude of rings being created on the water leads to a fairly gentle tap being constantly created by a fairly large object. Long, metal in material, a stretched shaft forking to two prongs near the end, one of which being the cause of the disturbance in the tranquil pool. Then, of course, the gloved hand, latched firmly on the metal object nearer to the fork, controlling the steady movement. This hands sister pressed firmly to the body of the pairs owner. The fingers of which are clenched, save for index and middle, they both being pointed upwards, directly leading to a never changing, never moving mask of deception.

A voice whispered out from underneath this ever so durable cover, as quiet as the sounds the object produced. *tap* "Four-hundred thirteen" *tap* "Four-hundred twelve" *tap* "Four-hundred eleven..."

As if from a pool itself, with every gentle strike of the water, an encompassing hum powerfully emitted from this impossible instrument, and rippled through the air. Leaves all around, on the ground and in the surrounding trees stopped their rustlign for the briefest moments that the waves of resonation passed over them. With each waning wave, they continued their obedience to the wind, and with each crest, they ceased and defied. With every cycle of sound, moving, halting, dancing, standing, destructive, peaceful. A peace unlike any had ever known in the times of the warring clans, however, even for the traveler, Dou, peace is always met with intrusive disruptance...

"Three-hundred ninty-si-" Dou stopped as his hands moved to an unhealthy shape, and rapidly clenched shut in an unforgiving fist. His natrual beat  became overtrown in an immense way as his staff erupted in the pond.

*"HHNNNEUUUUUUUUH"* An impressive feral roar commanded at Dou, becoming the cause of his subsequent loss of focus.

Dou pounded the earth, erected his body from his crossed position at the pond shore, and whipped around, his staff lagging behind in the other arm, and ultimately whipping to the front where his second hand greeted it near the base.

*"HRUH"* The source huffed at the defiant figure before it.

"You... *damned*. *Ungodly*. *Foul smelling*. Walking *mountain* of *disruptance!!*" Dou shouted nearly as loud as the roar as he took several powerful steps toward a behemoth sized king forest bear. Each step was met with a strike from his staff to the earth, and each strike, with an unforgiving word.

**KUNG** "Nine-thousand nine-hundred ninty-nine!" **KUNG** "Nine-thousand nine-hundred ninty-eight!!" **KUUNG** *"EYYYAAAH"* Dou pronounced, and with that, lept, staff drawn back, at the intruder.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 7, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"In which way to watch a match, by your eyes or with your other sences. Hearing and smelling can only go along long way as you sit on the side lines? To your direct question no, only fighting in battle you can actual feel it and I know where to hit the person or object in the right place at the right time. I am blind, at times I can only see red and black, it does not matter what I can see. It for me to get the job done that will ended up in blood shead."

She put each of her hands on each wolf's head. She knew if she did not betrayed them as they treated her like family and friends. He heard the guy mention about the wolves, that he used to play with and they were only black. She was glad that her old sensai stole his cousin wolves she would have only met the brown and black ones that lived in the forest. To her maybe he play roughly with them or did not feed them so they left him. The wolves have their own reason to leave and never come back. To her it was better for her to be isolated from everyone to show how cold she was like the wolves she hung out and a better understanding of the wolves and why the were feared by normal people who was not a ninja, also a ninja would only killed off their existance like her.

"Probly the silimar reason like yours but; came to see what the Hell Rakiyo is up too and you can do some damage control at night. Trying to get my hands on some information. You already know I am blind, I stab out my eys for a later purposed or crazyness can drive you to do something rash in a good way. So what I killed my mother, slept with my dad and a plaged on the Uchiha village that would never happen." Her silver wolf laughed as one thing was only true to that statement, the dad thing would never happen and a plage already is happing around the freaking wourld.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2012)

*Takashi*

Takashi looked at the woman as she was explaining some stuff about her blindness and how she was able to fight without problem at all even though she could not see a thing. The guy didn?t gets urprised as it was known that by losing one of your senses the others would improve trying to make up for the lost one. At least that was what he understood when he started his training of insanity control which would begin with the improvement of his hearing and smelling senses. Memories of those times together with a few memories about his passed away parents and sister came to his mind though he shook his head lightly trying to get them away.

" Kishishi...seems like ya have yer own stuff hidden as well. Ya even killed yer mom but... is sleepin? with yer parents somethin?bad? "the Aosuki boy asked, clearly not understanding the meaning of the word "sleep" in the statement of the Uchiha." I still remember sleepin?with motha and fatha when I was a child " Takashi mentioned as his hand went all the way over to his chin while he was trying to figure out why such a thing would be bad. Not realizing anything at all, he gave up in his intent before yawning, at least he already starting to feel better.

" Seems dat ya really wanna escape out from dis fellas... Why do ya hate`em? "the Aosuki questioned once again, trying to amke the conversation a bitr more fluent.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 7, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

She dragged in all her weapons and shoved them into the corner of the room and turned around looking for something. "What are you looking for Aoi?" "I'm looking for... Ah." She walked over to a chair and flipped it over and began smashing in the pieces that hold the legs together at the bottom. "What the heck are you doing?" Aoi grabbed the wood and flipped the chair back up to sit in it. "Grab me some metal wire Enma." She hissed as she removed the scarf and placed the pieces of wood on each side of her arm. Enma ran over to the weapon pile and untied a few strings and walked back over to her. "Here, are you going to tell me what you are doing now?" Aoi took the wire and began wrapping it around the two pieces of wood and tying them off. "I'm, argh. Making a stent so that I don't have problems with my arm for the rest of my life." At that point she had finished tying each wire as tight as she could and grabbed the scarf to make a sling out of it once more. "Help me tie this Enma." He nodded and climbed up the chair and grabbed the two ends knotting them together. "Now to take care of swelling." Aoi placed her hand over the most painful spot and began concentrating. "I have to have complete concentration. I wasted most of my chakra in that fight, but if I sit here and do nothing I shouldn't have a problem with just sitting here." A glow of chakra emanated from her hand. "Whoa, what is that doing?" "Its supposed to prevent the negative effects of a wound or in this case a fracture in order to help the body heal better." Enma nodded and thought for a second._ 'She needs to replinish her chakra, I need to give her something to eat.'_ "I'll be right back Aoi." She was too busy concentrating to notice he had left.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Tenshi Hyuuga*
> *Awkward night.....LT*
> 
> Tenshi smiled. Senju territory. Oh she knew it. She has been to Senju territory before. Though not deep in it. Tenshi began thinking about it with a smile. As she was about to take a other step something quickly grabbed her.
> ...


_
Kurai Satsugai LT_


Kurai rose an eyebrow, smiling a bit, as did his father and mother.  His mother lead her away to the dining room and he stayed out in the front room with his father, sitting down on one of the cushions on the floor, bypassing the traditional way of sitting on one's knees and crossing his legs.  His father sat the same way.  

"It's been a long time, son.  Have you been getting stronger in these past years?"

"Of course.  There's no where to go but up."

As the two men talked, Kurai's mother gave Tenshi a large smile.  "Thank you for helping out, dearie, you've no Idea how much this means to me."  She began ladling a thick, rich, delicious-smelling stew over steaming white rice in small bowls.  She then began pouring several cups of tea.  She handed Tenshi a stack of four plates.  "Can you please set these at the table?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 7, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro had a feeling that the guy had to clue what he said before as what comment she said before. Her wolves looked at her as she was really going to tell about all that crap. To the wolves this is really going to be intersting and seeing the guy reaction, as he did not know, Moro was going to explain. Moro was thinking as to put it in words as she felt her wolves layed down by her feet, that she was not trying to freak this guy out. His question went back to her childhood of nightmares of hell and her life was still between hell and okay. She sighed as this was going to be very akward to explained or not to some minds, that would be only in silence.

"You can say revenge, avter your lie is messed up from being mauled,rape and abused in other ways. After that I wanted some pay back, I have a feeling you don't know nothing about the birds and the bees. I am not tryn to rape your mind in any way. You get one guy and one girl, gets in a bed as they make out, as they rub their bodies together. As they get closer as they do this speical dance in bed." She was hoping that she explained that right with out with going into anymore details about this conversation, she was blushing a little bit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2012)

*Takashi*

The guy stayed in silence for some moments after the explanation of the girl was finished. Many weird ideads were spinning ins his mind as she mentioned birds and bees, what did those two had to do with sleeping? sleeping was a way to give some rest to the body, right? Then it came the boy and girl, now that was something more nromal to understand but still the words "rub their bodies together " and "special dance" were something that in his logic was completely out of place, once again the same question arrived to his mind_" What does rubbing or dancing had to do with resting? "_that was the enigma taking space of his brain. He was a genius, among the kids of his clan, he was the greatest genius of his generation but...this was like a subject coming from a whole different dimension. 

" I see... so before sleepin?ya danced and rubbed yer body with yer fatha? A good way ta relax before restin?, right? "he asked while closing his eyes and nodding, indeed he did not get a hold of the real meaning behind those words and probably he would not do it any time soon. His eyes searched for the face of the girl who had a light blush on her cheeks, confusion was what the boy went through for an instant before speaking" Uh? yer cheeks?re red, were they like dat before? ya sick? havin?fever? "he questioned at last staring intently at Moro.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT*​
Ryoji's took but a step back as he witnessed lifting herself from the earth she laid. She seemed slightly nervous, from head to to her body was engulfed in her own sweat. Celsius managed to reach Ryoji's location, her words were soft and they seemed to have a light nervous tone behind her voice. Witnessing this brought Ryoji to release a slight chuckle. 

"...May I help you?"

Celsius cut her words and brought Ryoji's attention. 

"Ryoji! You okay? Are you hurt? I pushed you pretty far away with a lot of strength behind it... I'm sorry..."

"Remind me not to tease you again. You're violent when you're mad."

"Hey! You shouldn't have instigated me! I mean you should take training more seriously, Ryoji!"

"Yeah, yeah I get it, Celsius. Give me a minute..."

He turned away from Celsius. A beaming smile crossed through his lips as his eyes locked on this young woman's eyes. Her dark hair started to to sway to the rhythmic stroke of the wind. Ryoji's sapphire eye iris that gleamed through the ray of the sun looked at her, with only a smile plastered in his lip.

"Sorry, about that. It seems that you're alright. I'm Ryoji Ivery, and this is my partner Celsius."

Celsius rose her brow in slight confusion, just witnessing the woman before her, who Ryoji spoke with. Her eyes scanned her slightly, her clothing brought Celsius to an even more confused state. Nevertheless she took a few step towards Ryoji and bowed slightly.

"Pleasure to meet you miss. I'm Celsius, Ryoji's partner and summon."

"...and at times my biggest threat..."

Ryoji mumbled under his breath.

"Did you say something Ryoji?"

"What makes you say that?"

"...I hope it isn't anything insulting."

"I'm sorry."

Without even trying Ryoji had lost the will to continue this conversation with her, a slight sigh confirmed his inevitable loss. A slight drop of his head, quickly followed with a stroke of the backside of head, his eyes lifted and sway towards the girl before him.

"I saw you on the ground with slight expression of... well happiness? I don't know. Are you sure you are alright."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*LT*

"It would be my pleasure."

Tenshi smiled. She gently grabbed the plates. She then gracefully ran full speed without falling. She easily placed the plates on the table. She then stopped right behind her seat. She looked as all the plates were all there. She smelled the 

"That smells delicious."

Tenshi complimented on the stew. She then pulled something out of her weapon pocket. 1000 ryo. She then put it on the table. She then heard knocking on the door. Tenshi gave them a hand gesture that she will answer it.

Tenshi walked up the door and seen two familiar faces. Ki and Gado. Tenshi sighed. Was it really time to go? 

"No stop! AHAHAHAH!!!"

Ki began tickling Tenshi. He then picked her up. Gado was behind Ki. Ki gave the people in the house a hand gesture that they were leaving with Tenshi and a thumbs up. Tenshi frowned a  bit and smiled.

"Nice meeting you!! Keep the money!! Maybe I will try your good smelling stew a other day!!"

*End LT*


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2012)

*Prince of Dragons v. Prince Charming*​
​
"Ladies and gentleman children of all ages the Lord  Uchiha Rakiyo proudly presents to you the grandest spectacle the  Shinobi world has ever seen, the Dekeisen Taikai. After the spectacle those two young men gave us let's see if their teammates can up the ante. Now without further ado! *LETS GET READY TO RUUUMMBBLLLE!!!!!*" 

*YEA!!!!!* 

The crowd was absolutely uproarious after what Kurai and Takashi had given them, the match wasn't a battle it was all out war. The intensity of the match had made the crowd forget about their discontent over the draw fiasco earlier, when they reflected back on this day's round this would be the draw everyone was talking about...

"Introducing first from Team 5. This kid is from deep in the mountains, coming from a clan that seems way more fantasy than reality. The lore behind this clan is rich and goes as far back if not further than the Rikudo Sannin himself. From the Kingdom of Tatsu their prince, Ryu Reikon!!!"

The name elicited more shock than anything else as it wasn't everyday a person from the Kingdom of Tatsu was amongst the clans, let alone a member of their royal family. Ryu stepped out getting his fair share of cheers from the crowd who were more in awe of his lineage than anything else.

"His opponent is a "prince" in his own right. Hailing from the Nasaki clan he is the son of their proud leader Ivor. These people are quite literally the masters of elements, father's hide your daughters from this guys, boyfriends don't let your girlfriends catch a peek of this guy. The Lady Killer Cael Nasaki!!!!

As the introductions concluded the swooning and shrieking of fangirls could be heard all throughout the arena going crazy as Cael stepped out into the arena.

"OH MY GOD YOUR SO PRETTY!!!"

"HAVE MY BABIES CAEL!!!!"

"MARRY ME!!!"

Throughout the arena mini-fights broke out all girls vying for Cael. However these fights were minuscule in comparison to the battle that was about to begin.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ryu Reikon*

Ryu sighed as he was in the center of the crowd. He quickly went in the arena. The girls cheering annoyed him. Ryu clenched his fist. He then stretched a bit. There was no way he could fight in his outfit that covered him.



Ryu quickly took of his shirt. Wearing his white shirt with a red design on it. He had a expressionless face on him. He waited for his opponent to arrive. He then crossed his arms.



"Any minute princess charming."

Ryu spoke in his bland monotone voice. He heard some girls boo at him for saying that. But there were just girls who were 12 years old and did not even know where baby came from he bet.


----------



## Laix (Feb 7, 2012)

_Cael Nasaki_
*IT'S ALL FOR THIS FIGHT*

The one thing Cael didn't expect when he was called to the arena was the attention. As the announcer dubbed him 'The Lady Killer', girls in the crowd went wild with their homemade signs and the boy's own name scribbled across their proud chests. It was more than ironic as he'd never had a serious relationship with a female.

But now wasn't the time to think about that.

"Any minute Princess Charming," The boy known as Ryu Reikon remarked with a voice duller than grey. Cael Nasaki wasn't even fazed by his insult, and instead slipped his hand into his pocket where his signature tags remained. His hand was gripped tight around them, hiding them from view in his pocket.

"Want to make the first move Ryu if you're so confident?" He asked with a similar expression, only a drip of sweat was rolling down his face. It was warm but not baking in heat. It was nerves that were getting the best of him, but that was sure to change once things got started.

The only question is, who was going to make the first move?​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 7, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro facepalm, and bend down to mutter something in her silver wolf's ear. "That is the last time I try to explain sex to anyone, mate." She straighten back up as her face went back to normal, she had a feeling that her explanation was just plain werid to even say anything els about this, so she just drop the whole thing and just change the subject completly. To her he was thinking she was one of the unusal people in his world. "Yeah, I am fine, I just need a glass of water." She got up as she felt her way to get a cup of water.

She did not have a fever she felt she was enbrassed, about the situation. She drink her water slowly, as she was in her thoughts as she would killed her father too if he was not already dead as a door nail. Maybe she had trouble talking to guys after all. Her silver wolf weave through her legs to calm down this was nothing to your other mishhaps with other men, you are still looking even though thy are a little crazy. Her wolf gave her the bool as he wanted her to read something, as it was mark with hith teeth marks. Moro read the first line of braile dots as the profile was on a guy name Takashi. Atleast she finally know his his freaking name. She heard the name before, from the annoucer that started up the match.

She still did not know the guy, as atleast he seemed okay, she was not superficent on the whole friendship things. Some people just got on her on nerves as Takashi did not bug her as much as some of these people just cheering for the people fighting here today as she balled up her other fist. She let the tension go for no to save it for her fight. "So tell me something about yourself, or we can talk about something else size that to keep changing subjects so we don't get bored of the topic?"


----------



## Kei (Feb 7, 2012)

Yomi
_Liquid Time Arc
_
Confusion

But it was the blissful confusion that her mind had gotten when she couldn't understand a single thing and she just smiled. The smile you get when the westerners came from overseas and began to chat her up and she just smiled, even though she had no complete idea of what he was trying to say to her. He could have told her that he was going to murder her whole clan and he would still met with that same confusing smile. While she was trying to talk in his language the only word she knew

Thank you...

Though she clearly understood what this boy was trying to say to her, she couldn't help but feel the need she should leave them to their private time. They almost acted like a couple, the first relationship that Yomi seen in a long time. She wasn't around the lovely dovey aura that was rare around the clan, so this feeling of being some where she shouldn't was almost choking her..

"This is my partner..." he introduce causing her to smile and nod her head

"She is a lovely lady, I pass my blessings on to you and her, and hope your souls guide you though eternity together." Yomi said thinking that it was the right thing to say

"I'm Celisus, Ryoji partner and summoning..."

Yomi smile became horribly stupid as she realized that this was the cutest thing that had ever happened. A love that transcend race and dimensions, it was too cute to the young Yomi. She smiled warmly at the two love birds, wishing that she had experienced the feeling to at some point of her life.

He then called her out on her expression of bliss making Yomi shy away, but if they could be outgoing in their love...She can be too..

Yomi grabbed her left arm, "I....I like pushing myself," she blushed, "I love the feeling of a job well done so...Um...I really love being here and train....Its a nice feeling, the wind is really nice and I get a lot done, so I get kind of unguarded and just relax."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 7, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Tournament Arc
First the Snake, Now the Mouse_​
"Idiot."

Akise gives his one word response to the slow-minded fox that dismisses herself after making the mistake of referring to him as a girl. He constantly offers her the stink eye before she finally leaves the arena. He has the mind to put the peon into a very complicated situation backstage, but luckily for her, he has someone else to take care of.

"Really? Did she think that was cute or something? What a moron, hopefully the Uchiha's realized what kind of fool they had doing the job and got rid of her tasteless self. Hopefully the next won't be so stupid,"

The Nara boy placed the garbage that was festering in his mind and tossed it inside the recycling bin. The sun light moved into the darkness of the lobby where he stood. The yellow rays revealing the black attire that was; his perfectly fitting trousers, a skin tight battle-ready outfit over his torso that was unnoticed by the long-sleeved, unzipped jacket that was over it. The shinobi flicked the black strand of hair that got in the way of his emerald eyes. 

"The Snake had it's fun, now it's time for the Mouse to claim it's cheese,"

The roar of the crowd of people awaiting for their competitors blasted his eardrums. It was a lively scene that was probably different from the everyday situation of these shinobi. Then again, it may just be the thirst of blood for enemy clans that excited them. Akise turned his displeased expression into a confident smirk that was not only ready for battle but for a slice of fun.










​
Akise Nara stepped out, the wave of sound surrounding from that action. He made his way towards the ring, the noise from the intoxicated crowd filling his ears. It's probably not as loud as the roar from before, since the members of his clan are  probably too lazy to perform such an action. However, the boy can hear the yells and chants coming from a certain perverted woman. He chooses not to pay her any mind, only prepping his ultimate tool, his mind for battle.

Underneath his right sleeve is his shuriken pouch, while on his left hip is the holster holding his kunai. Just like that, his ninja equipment has been completely reorganized.  It's simply for this battle, but mainly for the Shadow Imitation Technique. There are also what look like little key chains on the strap of his belt.

 Akise steps into the ring, not letting the hype and the tension break him down into nervousness. Instead,....the Nara raises a fist into the air like a champion declaring his victory.

Akise Nara, as usual adapts to every situation in front of him and faces it like he faces his opponent with confidence,

"That sun that your holding to brighten your day, I'll steal it and only let it shine for us,....you get it?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2012)

*Takashi*

The red-eyed watched as she facepalmed and spoke something with the silver wolf by her side and then answered his doubts by saying that she just needed some water, she wa sindeed a weirdo in Takashi?s mind but he did not care at all, he always thought that talking with an Uchiha would rapidly lead to a blood spilling conversation but in the end it did not seem like that, or at least that wa sbecause Moro was kind of different from the rest. The boy remained in silence until the girl spoke once again this time suggesting him to talk about himself or at least to keep talking about something different so they would not get bored.

Takashi sat and then turned his body over, looking in the direction of Moro, then started to balance his feet as he was thinking about how to start this new conversation, maybe it was okay to talk about himself a little? " What do ya wanna know? "he asked at first before letting the girl to answer as he tried to introduce himself properly." Mmm...Lemme see... my name is Takashi Aosuki, I?m 14 years old...My hair?s blue, my eyes?re red and as ya already noticed my teeth are a bit sharp." his description of himself wa skinda vague but so far it was the first time he had to do something like a formal introduction even though it was not needed.

" what else, what else, what else..."repeating the same for some instants till he found something more to say" Oh yeah, I?ma supposed ta be the next leader of my clan...which strangely got almost eradicated by a strange meteorite rain. I had a sista who died at dat time...My parents died in battle when I was 10 years old... and...well unless ya wanna know how many people I?ve killed dat would be everythin?"with that he finished his intro.

Noticing that his body was able to move alittle now, he stepped down and apprached the girl and the wolves, only to duck and stare at the animals" Do they?ve names? "


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ryu Reikon*

Ryu watched the boy expressionlessly. It looked like this boy was powerful. And widely admired by woman. Ryu took a few steps forward uncrossing his arm. The cheering was getting to him! Ryu sighed.

"Do you think you can tell your fans consisting of single mothers and 12 year olds to stop yelling."

Ryu asked slightly aggravated.  Ryu preformed a hand sign. Chakara circled around him. He was using his minor dragon transformation technique. Sharp dragon teeth grew. His bone structure slightly changed. His muscles grew a bit bigger. He had more stamina. His nails were sharp and darkened a bit.


"Want to make the first move Ryu if you're so confident?"

"Okay."

He spoke straight forward. Ryu knew his speed would be decent enough to go for a blitz. Ryu began running full speed towards the boy. As he was closing in Ryu made a hand sign. He was prepping a partial dragon transformation technique. 

Ryu quickly put one of his hands downwards. His sharp nails facing up. He was going for a uppercut. With his sharp nails in this form this should impale the boy throat. As Ryu was close dragon wings grew from Ryu body.

Ryu quickly went for the uppercut! He swung his hands upwards full speed. Ryu dragon wings began flapping. He began to rise. Meaning so did his hand. Ryu uppercut would be even closer to the boys neck after this.

"Die."

His monotone expression still present as he said that.


----------



## Laix (Feb 7, 2012)

_Cael Nasaki_
*IT'S ALL FOR THIS FIGHT

*Ryu did just as Cael suggested, sprinting towards him with a nonchalant expression. The boy was more than prepared for his attack as he drew his sword in an instant in his right hand with his tags in his left. The Reikon Prince had now grown sharp claws of a wild beast and attempted to uppercut Cael. Nasaki was quick however, blocking it with a 'CHINK!' of his sword. Ryu had wings by now, but Cael left a lasting present for him. In the moment that Ryu's claw swipe was blocked, Cael had swiped a tag on to his stomach that began to glow as he flew into the air. To gain distance away from the Reikon, Cael began to run backwards from his opponent but with his eyes still locked on him.

Within seconds, the tag would release and a gust of wind of around D-Rank would propell Ryu towards the walls of the stadium.​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
_*Nervous.....not today!*_
*Tournament arc*












"Its....my turn! Gado......Ki.......Mother.....Father......friends.....watch me!"

Tenshi yelled running towards the arena. But first she had to make a stop. She had to see her parents before the match. She quickly leaped towards the crowed. She did not land on anybody gladly.

"Ex...excuse me."

Tenshi ran towards the upper part of the crowd. She looked all around. She would have used her Byakugan but she had to save all her chakara for this match. She sighed.

"Tenshi! Tenshi! Over here!!"

"Ki!?"

Tenshi ran towards the spot of the voice. It was Ki her body guard. Tenshi hugged him. It was her time to shine. To win!!

"Knock them dead Tenshi!"

Ki gave Tenshi a thumbs up. They then bumped fists. On the upper row Tenshi saw her parents. She ran towards them! Her mother and father smiled.

"When or lose....you will still be are girl."

"And we will always love you."

Tenshi quickly hugged her parents. She then backed away with a smile and filled with confidence. As Tenshi was about to leave them after they wished her luck she heard a voice.

"Yeah Tenshi!!!"

Tenshi turned around to see Fugetsu. She smiled. He was awake. Tenshi quickly ran to him and hugged him.

"Your awake!"

"A hour ago! Take him on Tenshi. Your fighting a shadow user named Akise. I had a mission with him. Just stay close to close watch out for shadows and....and.... KICK HIS ASS!!!!"

"Haha.....will do....will do."

Tenshi began running down full speed. She then preformed a giant leap. She had to get there in fear she would be late and disqualified. She then heard a voice.

*"Tenshi Hyuuga get on stage or your disqualified!"*

"Oh dear!"

Tenshi then jumped on someone head. She said sorry as she kept jumping on many people heads. Countless ow and sorry could be heard. Tenshi was close by the stage since she took.....the head shortcut. She then jumped on there.

"I look forward to fighting with you."


*Ryu Reikon*
*Resilient*
*Tournament Arc*

Ryu sighed as his uppercut failed. And worst of all a tag was connected to Ryu stomach. Ryu glanced down. This did not look like a normal paper tag? Ryu quickly put his hands on the tag.But it started to glow.

The tag went off and a strong gust of win blew Ryu towards a wall. Ryu began flapping his wings to recover from the strong push. Ryu then smiled. As he was getting blow to the wall he positioned him self in a way where his feet would go for the wall.

"Is that all?"

Ryu then put pressure on his feet. Thus using the wall to propel him self forward at high speeds. He quickly zoomed forward and halted in his sky. His wings were flapping. Ryu then sighed. He wanted to end this.

"Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique"


A volley of small fireballs were heading straight towards the prince. As Ryu rapidly fired the miniature fire balls Ryu flapped his wings rapidly down ward. His wings flapped at high speeds making a strong gust of wind blowing on the fire balls. The fire balls got faster and more intense as doing that fed it oxygen.

"Hmpf."


----------



## Laix (Feb 7, 2012)

_Cael Nasaki_
*IT'S ALL FOR THIS FIGHT












*While Ryu was recovering from the attack, Cael began to set up his next assault. He had a tag ready to be stuck on the handle of his blade while the rest were in his hand. The Reikon eventually recovered, launching a deadly blazing ball of fire amplified with a vaccuum of wind. The moment Ryu released the attack, Cael tossed his sword in his left direction with a tag placed on the left-side of the handle facing towards Ryu. The tag activated, propelling Cael's sword like a sharp rocket towards Ryu. 

Cael made the final decision in his mind. He made a quick handseal to form a glowing circular shield right in the center of him that attacked as a shock absorber, spreading out the shock of the technique. The heat was incredible and did make Cael feel slightly dizzy, but it eventually dissapeared with the air. The neon blue shield seperated into rectangles which began to spin around him in a circular manner.​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

A heavy rain had settled over Kurokasa village, staining the scenery dull and gray. Nue stood outside on the deck of his boat, silently listening to the wash and patter of rain drops off the surface of the river, the boat and his mask. He closed his eyes for a moment, letting the sound spill over him, washing away his worries and concerns if only for a moment. Despite the heavy rain, the river was quiet calm and the boat only bobbed a little as Nue traversed up the river.

He took a deep breath as he prepared himself mentally to leave that moment of calm. As he opened his eyes, he was presented once again with the horrific aftermath of the meteor strikes. There was less shouting and wailing now, since the initial shock and grief and anger was over. Now the banks of the great valley river were simply lined with all sorts of people from different walks of life, simply trying to help out in any way that they could. In the distance, the knocking of hammers and the collapsing of stone could be heard amidst the drone of the downpour. People clearing rubble and extracting valuables from the wreckage. Nue simply looked on in silent, dumbfounded horror.

_Who could have done this?_

As he saw the Kurokasa village dock come into view, he could not hold back an overwhelmed sigh of relief that the damage seemed minimal. It seems that the other villages in the valley bore the brunt of the damage, but it now meant that almost all of Kurokasa was forced into a humanitarian role. The outcast clan was now the strongest remaining military force in the valley, which probably came with a host of unwanted responsibilities.

Nue was a somber figure on the deck of his slow moving boat as he drew closer to the dock until he noticed a strange dark shape in the water. As he got closer, the dock pilot motioned for him to approach from a wider angle to avoid something.

_Is it wreckage or debris of some kind?_

Nue complied and altered his course from a direct one to a more round about way. The closer he came, the more he could tell that whatever the object was, it was not wreckage. It seemed to be something moored at the pier, a boat of some kind, though unlike anything Nue had ever seen. It seemed to sit unusually low in the water, almost like it was partly sunk already.

_Could that be 'it'...?_

Having completed his approach, the dock workers helped Nue tie off in one of the back piers where private boats were kept. It seemed that the strange vessel at the main pier had caused other commercial shipping to be diverted to the other piers creating a bit of disorder on top of the emergency work that Kurokasa village was attempting to undertake.

Nue thanked the workers as he hopped on to the dock. Close by stood two jounin in heavy raincoats which concealed most of the their face and body. Their entire demeanor though was like that of security professionals on duty. They stood stoically at the dock end, the gaze scanning over the water close to the strange boat.

"Good morning" Nue greeted as he approached them. He had to shout a bit to make himself heard over the noise of the rain. Only the one jounin turned to look at him, the other kept his focus on the river and the activity on the piers.

"Good morning to you Nue-kun", said the jounin who had turned to him. The large rain coat he wore only enhanced the enormous physical size of the man it covered.

"Is that 'it'?" Nue quietly asked when he got closer, motioning with his head at the unusual boat standing out by itself in the dull gray water being pounded by the rain.

"Aye", the jounin replied. "It arrived this morning. Just as well it was only delivered after the meteor strikes. That was a bit of luck."

Nue worryingly nodded as he looked back out at the vessel. "It's kinda small for a warship though... isn't it?" Nue idly asked as the strange scale of the ship only just occurred to him.

The jounin mimicked Nue's direction of vision. "Apparently, most of it is underwater. From what I've heard, that's where it is meant to sail as well."

Beneath Nue's mask, his face contorted into the very picture of confusion.

"Underwater? What kind of warship travels underwater? Is that even possible?"

"Heh, I've heard they call it a _submarine_. Some say it's the future...", the jounin chuckled though he placed special emphasis on the 'submarine' part just to make sure he pronounced it properly.

Nue looked at the jounin before looking out at the boat once more. "A submarine? What kind of a stupid name it that?"

"Hehe, that's a good question kid", the jounin laughed. "You can ask the old man about it when you go and see him."

"Huh?" Nue had a slight tone of worry in his voice. "How did you know I came back to see Makaan-sama?"

The jounin did not look at Nue, but his voice took on a serious tone all of a sudden. "Makaan-sama informed all the jounin that the locusts came to seem him two nights ago. Apparently they came asking about you."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ryu Reikon*
*Ending it!*
*Tournament Arc*

"That is impressive...but."

Ryu noticed the sword was coming for him. Ryu just noticed making it harder to react to. Ryu quickly started to flap his wings towards the sword. His goal was to make a gust to repel the sword. It partially did its job but the sword force was to much.

The sword slightly impaled Ryu wing. It could have done worse if Ryu had not made a gust to slightly stop it. Ryu started to grind his teeth from the pain a bit. He then had an idea. He grabbed the sword and pulled it out of his wing. 

He exhaled because of the pain. He had a grip on the sword. Ryu felt a pain in his arm. Ryu was confused. He then assumed this was one of those special weapons only loyal to the user.

*OW....*

Ryu tossed the sword backwards. It caused some pain on his hand. The sword flipped through the air and landed outside the arena. Ryu shrugged. Now his opponent did not have no weapon.

"That hurt."

The way Ryu said it in his bland voice would make it seem like he was sarcastic even though it was true. Ryu then grew bored. He wanted to end this now. Ryu then stressed.

"Im bored with these games!"

He yelled. Ryu began descending high into the sky. He flew very high. Everyone looked like ants. Ryu was breathing loud. He should of thought this through doing there not being this much Oxygen this high up.

Ryu slowly went down where there was more oxygen. He then sighed in relief. He preformed a hand seal and used chakara scale technique. Red dragon scales grew on his skin. A thick and hard layer of scales formed.

Ryu put quite a bit of chakara in this. His scales were for defense. Ryu then sighed as he was ready to end this. Ryu wings began to flap. Ryu was far up but he could see one blur on the arena that must have been Cael.

Who else would be on the stage. Ryu then stared right at the boy. His wings ready to change course any second if he started to move around. Ryu quickly dashed down towards cael fool speed.

*ZOOM!!*

Gravity making him go down faster. As soon as he was close enough to know he was right about Cael his wings went back in side of him. Ryu came crashing down. A loud noise was made.

*BOOM! CRACK*

Ryu made a crater in the earth. He was not sure if he landed on Cael or not. He groaned and got up. This would have killed him if it was not for his scales. Though his scales were so damaged that they began to crumble off of him.

Ryu was a bit dizzy. He was not sure if he hit his target or not.


----------



## Laix (Feb 7, 2012)

_Cael Nasaki_
*IT'S ALL FOR THIS FIGHT

*With his sword out of the arena, Cael was stuck. He planned to go up close and personal with this guy, but the fact he was flying around in some sort of dragon transformation didn't help and now he had no weapon. With Ryu ascending higher and higher into the sky, Cael took his chance.

He took the tags out of his pocket and ripped out a dozen as Ryu began to rocket himself closer towards Cael. When Ryu was just meters away, Cael smashed the tags down on the ground. The impact of the Reikon Prince colliding with the ground threw Cael around fifty or so meters away from him, but had left his collection of tags circled around Ryu. While the Reikon was still recovering, the tags began to glow and would soon activate, combining their efforts to create a deadly hurricane right on his spot. It took quite a bit out of him to activate that, but it would be worth it if he could get his sword back. It didn't go too far out of the arena, so he still had a chance. Maybe a few wires could pull it back?
​


----------



## Kenju (Feb 7, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Tournament Arc
_​
Akise's eyes follow what should be his opponent, hoping around outside of the ring. Apparently she wants her parent's good wishes before her first battle. As if drawn, his eyes shift to the black haired pale woman in the crowd that acts as his mother. She nods her head steady as if giving a signal to the boy. In response, he turns back at the girl moving around in the crowd.

He doesn't give a look of jealousy over her, neither is it impatience and a hunger for battle. Instead, he simply watches as he should and listen as he clearly can. He doesn't pester for the start of the match rather he take this to go over anything he's missed. Akise whistles a random tune with his lips to pass the time. He tries to listen to what he can amongst the loud and noisy crowd but it doesn't take much effort to hear what comes next, 

"A hour ago! Take him on Tenshi. Your fighting a shadow user named Akise. I had a mission with him. Just stay close to close watch out for shadows and....and.... KICK HIS ASS!!!!"

Half of Akise's face forms a scowl at the familiar noise. That loud and obnoxious voice isn't mistakable, especially for that person. Fugetsu Senju, of course taking his own view of the match and apparently giving advice to a friend. The Nara eyes the pest from afar as he stands alone on the wrecked platform. However there wasn't much he could do about it, so he's put to the side for later.

Besides, he actually managed to be of some benefit. Akise smirks to the side once again as his pockets hold his hands comfortably inside. Soon enough, the white haired girl makes her way to the ring in the nick of time.

"So you know Fugetsu, huh? What a small world we live in. Well, it's not like this particular case is a good thing,"

Akise scaled the girl from head to toe, clothes and all that she has. He slowly removes his hands from his pockets as if there was something to watch out for. The two shinobi stand face to face with the honor of their clan on the line. His hand reaches into the holster at his hip as he speaks like it's nothing important.

"But yeah, I have to admit I'm excited to fight you too. So, how about we stop keeping our families ready and give them everything we have? You get it? "

Akise's feet spread apart in preparation for movement. His hand slides out like a blade, between his clenched fingers are three kunais. His hand swipes across the air and like magic they disappear from his grasp, but the sharp tools only release and fly upon the invisible path that leads to Tenshi.


----------



## Kei (Feb 7, 2012)

​
The lights dimmed on stage, the whole crowd got silent as the music begins to play, the rowdy crowd quiets. The whole atmosphere of crowd settled down as the crowd watched the stage as a light turned on, it was almost like the host was commanding the stage. The woman made her way to the stage and she was almost in the most delicate of outfit.

She smiled as the crowd was completely silent,

"Hello all~" she purred everyone looked back in fourth, "I am your new host Faye Valentines, its nice to meet you all."

The crowd clap as they watched the woman in her black dress and her black long gloves.

"Now, today we are gonna do these kids right and introduce them on field, today fight is going to be against Seigrein Senju vs Hotaru Hoshi." she said as she moved a bit of her hair from her face

"This two great men are going to put everything on the line and make you the crowd excited, how about a cheer for them as they make it out on stage darlings." Faye asked


----------



## Olivia (Feb 7, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*He was glad, his time to shine was finally here. He'd been watching his teammates battle on and on but he hadn't had a chance to fight at all. He looked up to the stands, looking towards a familiar pink haired girl, as long as she was watching he couldn't lose, he'd make sure to win no matter what. Making his way onto the battlefield he took a long look at the crowd. They were filled with cheering fans, well, fans would be the wrong word, he doubted he, or his opponent, had any fans. Rather these people were fans of battles.

Seigrien looked towards the center of the stage, needing to refocus his thoughts. Surly it would be bad if his opponent arrived with him being off guard, it would make him look bad.


----------



## Burke (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*​
A ruffle of clothing sounded out as Dou flourished his reverberating staff, blood flicked off the metal frame as it came to stop. With that, the instrument of harmony and war decended gently and pressed against the now warm earth. *tap* "One...", Dou coldly finished before turning.

*"HN- UNNnn"* The mostly unconscious beast whimpered. Even after then thousand beatings, this king of the forest truly had a will to live, to survive. The most important thing anyone could strive for in Dou's mind.

"For your undoubted will, i grant you peace." Dou quietly announced as he brought foward a prong of the staff to the forhead of the bloodied beast. *tap* "Zero, Shrouding..."

*"NNNnnn"* The bears hazed eyes glossed over as its muscles limped, and it fell into a merciful sleep.

Dou closed his eyes and sighed. The breath trying with all its might to reassume the air of calm, yet such a feat seemed impossible in these times. Dou knew this, and has accepted it, even he acted in rash ways to ascertain his continued existance. He thought over his own malicious deeds as he stared serenly at his personal saviour he now held in his hands.

The Do Staff, atleast, this is what Dou so humbly named it, this magnificent Kurokasa relic, this creature of previous ownership, now pledged to Dou's own being. Now of course, Dou himself was no member of the oh so infamous Kurokasa clan, yet this trademark weapon produced by the clan elders themselves has now been picked up by a lowly scavenger, a traveler willing to do anything to carry on his lineage, Dou.

He did this, not for selfish personal gain, not for mal intent, but for self preservation, he did it out of his own philosophy. That which has been left behind should never be doomed to rot away with those long forgotten owners who so greedily clutch to the fabrics of the physical word since far past their time. These sad items of pity see it as a courtesy that Dou gives them a new purpose, a second or third life, a renewed reason to act out their duties. The cycle of life permits the reusage and redistribution of former glory, such is the excuse he provides.​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 7, 2012)

*Hokuto Hoshi*

He was sitting down when his team mate walked in with two wounds. 

_'It seems this tournament is serious. That means I'll have to keep this crowd up.'_ 

Hokuto stood up and walked out on the arena and waited for his opponent to show up. 

A little bit of time went by until his opponent showed up which made him give a smile that decorated his face. 

"Are you ready for this to happen as much as I am?" 

He placed his two hands together charging up chakra to make his body ready for battle then form the bird hand sign. 

_'Mysterious Peacock method.'_ 

His star chakra emerged from his back making a fan like appearance that reached from his thighs to over his head. 

"I never fought anyone who can fight back with jutsu, so this will be a whole new experience for me entirely."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ryu Reikon*
*Prince vs Cael*
*Tournament Arc*












Ryu was finally able to stand up straight. He noticed Cael was not hit effectively but the impact knocked him a few feat away. Ryu was about to run after him but there were tags under him.

"What are you?"

The tags began to glow and formed a Hurricane in the circle. Ryu was surprised. He was engulfed in the Hurricane. Hurricane have water,and wind. Meaning this attack was Ryu worst nightmare.

Ryu was suffering high amounts of damage because of his clan weakness to opposite elements. Ryu was sure to lose. But he then had an idea!!

"ENOUGH!!!!!"

Ryu unleashed his full partial transformation technique. He was a complete Human/Dragon hybrid. He then used the dragon shout technique. A sonic shout made a opening in the hurricane. Ryu quickly flew out.

As soon as he escaped he landed on the ground coughing. His body was damaged a lot. His scales completely crumbled. Ryu had to win though. He had to!

Ryu began running full speed towards Cael. Some of the girls were saying watch out Cael!! Ryu then jumped. He reverted to his human form do to his chakara.

Ryu was then landed inches way from Cael feat with a big thud. If only he had enough chakara to stay in that form he could have successfully leaped on Cael and finish him. 

Ryu face was facing Cael. Ryu had to do something. He then sighed. One more dragon shout technique infused with Katon. He would be pushed with a sonic shout and engulfed in flames.

"AHHHHRAHHHHH!!!!"

A powerful shout engulfed with flames came from his mouth. 




*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Futile*
*Tournament Arc*












"Fugetsu is a good friend. Im glad I met him. Oh and I am excited to fight you....but sadly I will have to end this....now."

Tenshi activated her Byakugan and watched her opponent. He reached for his pocket and quickly through some Kunai. A simple move. Tenshi smiled as she ducked.

But then she accurately stuck three fingers in the air. All her fingers went in the hole of the kunai. She then gracefully spun and threw the Kunai back. She was not done there.

She quickly jumped and did a jump kick. But she was not aiming for Akise. She was aiming for behind Akise. She kicked the ground behind Akise from the jump kick.

Tenshi then took a step back and did a fighting stance. She smiled. Everyone was gone and it was just her and Akise in her mind. They were standing on a yin yang sign in her vision.

"Your in my range!"

Tenshi charged at the boy from behind using 8 trigrams 64 palms.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 7, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT

Their faces instantly turned plum colored, her comment towards them was enough for them to start avoiding each others sight Ryoji turned his head towards the other side as he started to deny whatever relationship she had in her mind.

"NO! She's not my girlfriend, she just my summoning spirit, well, umm... I'm too young to mary anyway."

Celsius froze in place due to her comment, her hands gripped her skirt with great tension held behind her gleaming eyes, her face was beaming with a plum colored tint form ear to ear. Her tan colored skin was soon replaced with the intense shade of plum that soon turned to red.

"Y-yeah! Don't accuse me of dating these slacker here! I won't even consider it!!"

"Why the hell? Why go that far? I'm not that lazy?"

"You take training as a game! I mean take these thing seriously for once Ryoji!"

"I take it seriously! Just because I like to lay off once in awhile and have fun with you doesn't mean I necessarily am slacking off."

Celsius kept quiet, her head swayed towards the left, away form Ryoji's, Ryoji headed started to shake as he placed both his hands on his head, once again stroking his head from started to finish until it reached his neck, his eyes locked towards the woman before him. He listen to her explanation...

Sorta vague at first. Her explanation made his eye brow rise, her lips formed a rather forced smile, unknowing how to react his eyes went towards Celsius who had turned and had the same expression on her face. It was strange, he didn't know how to react, were all human females these unsure, no,he had met one with seductiveness enough that even captivated Ryoji interest slightly. However Celsius started to speak.

"Well... I guess she mean she loves the satisfying sensation of training?"

"I believe she said that she loved relaxing once she ended battle?"

"I guess?"

"Either way, you haven't told us you name, miss?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 7, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

The silver wolf looked back at Takashi, hr had a feeling he was intrest in him and his friend the white wolf. They sniff hi getting the scent off them, to them they smelled like between another werid animal with a hint of smell of lighting/burnt smell of fleash. The white wolf growled at the silver wolf as he was saying maybe a wild storm heading someone way. To them they did not trust Takashi at the moment, as they show their sharp teeth towards the guy. There was only a few people they trust and it took awhile to get for a human to enter their pack or had a special reason to be friends on first basies with them.

"They do not have names, I leave them nameless because they still belonge to the wild than just being a pet. They are my friends and be there with me but you can't take the wildness out of a wild animal or creture.I should give them all names than getting the whole pack mixed up, my wolf pack is form of many different types of wolves.Maybe or maybe not they would like you to due in time." The white and silver wolf growled in agreement with Moro as thet also play like wolf as well as they both howled at the same time, Moro joined as she howled too. Silver and the white wolf was on guard to protect Moro. Moro scense that Takashi was near her shins closer to the wolves. Moro kneall down next to the two wolves as she petted them as it was okay for this guy to be around them and her as they were not in danger right now and he is not a threat. The wolves calm down but was still protective off Moro.


----------



## Kei (Feb 7, 2012)

Yomi
_Liquid Time Arc_

Yomi felt something toxic come over her as she felt herself smile ear to ear. It was a smile that a Cheshire cat would, as she looked at the two who turned into  tomatos in front of her eyes. It was just too easy to tease them, then something jumped into her mind, that made her almost want to go completely evil deep inside her soul.

"Ah," Yomi began, "Its nice to meet you two, my name is Yomi Minamoto clan.."

She reached towards him as if trying to shake his hand, but then her muscle jolted and she felt herself fall. She grabbed his shirt and pulled as she fell to her knees...

Yomi blushed as she released him and treated her ankle with a smooth rub...

"Sorry it seems I pushed myself to hard this time." Yomi said as she looked at the two, "Very sorry, I am not usually this clumsy with this body."

Yomi looked up at him and then gave him a cute smile...

Plan one into action...

She was going to hurry this little love affair by playing devils advocate and pushing them in the right direction. Even if she didn't like getting her hands dirty, she wanted to do her best for those two. They were young and needed a little push in the right direction.

And that direction is....

LOVE!!


----------



## Kenju (Feb 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Tenshi Hyuuga*
> *Futile*
> *Tournament Arc*
> 
> ...



*Akise Nara*
_Tournament Arc
_​
Akise threw the three kunai for his opponent but the simple move wasn't just to attack, it was to see what she could do. He stayed focus with his eyes only on his foe. Of course as he expected, the three blades didn't prove to be useful. Actually, she grabbed a hold of his own ninja tools and slung them back at him. Her was pretty good but it didn't stop the boy from moving down to one knee and letting the kunai fly over his head.

He was quick to watch her movement, prepare his own. Once the girl took her feet off the ground and moved after him, the lips on his face turned with confidence. This was it right, a load of confidence filled Akise. The Nara boy, with his head held, down formed the rat handseal. Channeling Chakra into his shadow, Akise peformed the Shadow Imitation Jutsu. 

He didn't need to move the shadow at all. Tenshi would have already completed the necessary requirements for him. Right, even though Tenshi leaped into the air above him, didn't mean her shadow could. So when she decided to leap over him, his shadow connected with his own and created a link between the two. The Shadow Imitation Jutsu, it allowed Akise to make his foe copy the same movements as him.

Akise Nara would turn around and face his opponent, who would follow the same movements as him if the move is successful. 

"I may be in the range of your attack, just your already caught in my Shadow Imitation Jutsu. You really did do as I expected you to do, didn't you? "

The young shinobi would say,


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 7, 2012)

Kurai Satsugai
Walking Up in the Infirmary


"Ugh... huh?"

The white-haired shinobi slowly sat up from his hospital bed, instantly regretting it.  His head pulsated with pain, it hurt just to think.  He rubbed his forehead with a hand to find that he now wore bandages around his hairline.  Oh, yeah, now he remembered.  He had headbutted Takashi.  He sighed and smiled to himself a bit.  That had been a great fight.  He looked down at himself.  He was dressed in the teal blue pants and shirt of the infirmary, with bandages up and down his arms.  He could feel one around his torso, remembering the painful burns covering his back.  Inside of the bandages were salves for healing burns and repairing skin.

He looked around the room to see another person in there with him, a girl.  "Hey, excuse me, miss.  Do you know where the bathroom is from here?"


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Tournament Arc*
*No more fucking around!*

"Sorry I have family and friends watching me. So I cant let it end like this."

Tenshi focused and molded her chakara with in her. Tenshi began glowing with chakara. She was putting quite a lot of chakara control in this attack. All the sots where her chakara points she be glowed so much that it could be seen.

Tenshi smiled. She then activated the chakara needle technique. Chakara needles popped out full speed from her chakara points. These were no ordinary needles. If it hit Akise she would be released because of there special ability.

But if Akise tried dodging it he would not be able to maintain the technique releasing Tenshi. 

"We are both intelligent people you know."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 7, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_
*Mission - The Creature from the Abyss*​


Heading east of the calm and peaceful village, the boy with wearing a black leather vest looked ahead to see the passing trees slowly change. The leaves changed from green to orangeish red. The sky was turning to fiery red from it's calm cyan. The air was getting humid and the smell of charcoal was near. The temperature was slowly rising as he kept on moving.

With all these changes around him, he was sure, without a doubt, that the cave that was spoken of was near. Noctis slammed his palms onto the ground and roared,

"*Lightning Release!*"

Special streams of lightning surged out of his hands and planted itself inside the earth. By the Prince's manipulation, the streams had freely moved ahead in order to detect any suspicious activity in chakra nature. The Chakra nature ahead only picked up the newly adapted temperature change towards the environment. There was no sign of at least any regular individual's chakra nature, only Noctis was the one in this fiery area.

Suddenly, distorted growling was heard from not too far off from where Noctis had been. He felt the ground violently shake almost losing his balance. After a few moments, the earth returned to as it was leaving Noctis in his thoughts.

"_What the hell was that....._"

This scream that was heard was not from any kind of animal he had seen or heard of. The boy's instincts were correct, he wasn't going to be dealing with anything normal. Noctis stayed unchanged, and continued forward.

A cave was spotted near, not too far off, before him. There was tiles on the ground that made a path towards the entrance of the cavern. But before Noctis went any further, he manipulated his lightning streams to surge through the ground into the cavern ahead. 

Focusing on the reading he had received, a odd chakra nature had eventually shown up. This was different from any regular animal he had sensed from before. Now he had confirmed that there was something odd inhabiting this cave. It was his mission to determine what and resolve it. 

"Well then... Lets go..." 

Fear had not stopped him but only went right through him. His eyes were filled with determination and his mind was calm. He entered the cave, noticing a complete change in the air. It was more humid than before, and red light was emanating off the side of the walls. As he continued further, lava could be seen spoiling itself into the holes of the cavern. 

"_What kind of animal would live in this?_"

Once more the distorted growling was heard. The boy covered his ears of how loud it was from where he was. With difficulty, he entered deeper into the cavern where the entrance could not even be seen anymore. Sliding through a narrow opening, he found himself ontop of a circular platform that had lava running right underneath. Even the cracks in the wall was dripping of lava.










​
A boulder was directly thrown from the side, attempting to crush Noctis into mince meat. With a quick and timed reaction, Noctis jolted backwards with expertise and backed into the side of the room. Another boulder came from the same direction, in which, Noctis quickly slid right underneath the boulder, passing over his head and focused his eyes on a monstrous figure a couple of meters away from him.



"*What the hell are you doing in this cave brat?! Wasn't the roaring and growling enough to let you know not to enter?! Get out quickly before I lose control of myself again!!!*"

The creature roared again as he threw another boulder at the Prince. "_This isn't a creature from this world. I have no doubt of this. If it can talk, then I'll be able to reason with him more. It is odd that he's telling me to get out when he looks like he wants to kill someone. Something isn't right..._" His mind let out these words as he activated his Surigan.

The bright red light had once again emanated from his eyes causing him to tell the exact position of that boulder no later than 5 seconds time. He now had knowledge of where to move to completely dodge the incoming boulder. "_5 meters to the right, boulder will pass by me just barely touching my arm._" He spoke to himself as he performed what he had just said. Jolting to the right, he was able to avoid harm coming to him.

"_Creature, what are you and why are you here? I know that your not like anything in this world. So speak up. I don't want to harm you...._"

The enraged beast had not seemed to listen to him.

"*Get the hell out please! Before it's too late! Don't make me hurt you!!*"

A moment later, the creature's eyes had turned fiery red. It had aggressively roared this time. This roar wasn't like the other times he had growled. Something about this creature had changed within seconds. He did not give out any warnings but readied himself to attack. The creature's eyes were now filled with bloodthirst. This monster was different from what it had been than before. Noctis didn't have any choice but to attack back. 

"_I guess your not going to cooperate... It pains me to do this, but prepare yourself!_" 

Noctis was ready to assault the creature. His eyes had shined brighter this time, filling with confidence.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 7, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT

He witnessed as her face had formed a rather disturbing shape, a creepy smirk that made chill crawl through his back with extreme discomfort, she introduced herself, Ryoji head slightly leaned towards Celsius covering his mouth as he whispered to her ear.

"Suddenly I feel like we should take off and run as fast as possible... You in?"

"I think I share your sentiment... in the count of three we rush towards the other way."

Before he could turn the sleeve of his clothes were gripped suddenly he was pulled toward the earth, his eyes met her's. Celsius saw the whole event unfold before her eyes. Her eyes were slightly dimmed and her mouth opened with what seemed to form a triangular shaped form. A slight drop sweat coursed through her forehead as she witness Ryoji eyes jolt in confusion, unknowing on how to react he just placed his vision on Yomi's clear colored eyes, that gleam her eyes reflect with the rays of sunlight were enough to  bring Ryoji to stare towards the other direction, unable to keep their vision locked together.

"Having fun, Ryoji?"

"Hardly, could you help?"

"Sure."

She walked towards Yomi then held her collar lifting her from the ground and then throwing her aside, her hand extended towards Ryoji which he quickly held and was pulled up from the ground.

"You okay?"

"Yeah, I am. Rather unusual situation I was brought too once again. Thanks Celsius."

"Yeah, no problem. It seems trouble always seems to follow everywhere we go. Well this isn't much of a trouble, but an odd situation. You know she was as transparent as plastic, right?"

"She's human. I wouldn't expect much less from their kind, really. Funny bunch of suckers aren't they?"

They shared a slight laughter before turning towards them. Ryoji had a slight smirk placed on her face as he said.

"Sorry. Not interested, a pretty face isn't enough to captivate me."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 7, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Tournament Arc
_​
That was it, this was the end of the match and Akise had barely lift a finger. He was going to finish her off right here no matter what got in his way. The boy reached for the shuriken at his side, but something interrupted that. Akise's eyes widened, it was because of what the girl in front of him did. There shouldn't be anything happening though, since she shouldn't be able to move at all.

But....

Points along her body began to glow a bluish color. He knew something was coming but he wasn't fast enough to make it nor react. The only thing he could do was raise his arm in from of his face and that was it. A flurry of something invisible shot out from those multiple points of Tenshi. He didn't know what they were, but they covered his torso, some of his legs and his arm.

"AGH!!"

The painful sensation radiated throughout his body. The blowback knocked him back from his opponent and onto the ground. He rolled several times before sliding along the surface. His body a bit shaky, the boy positions himself to one knee. Taking this short amount of time that he had, Akise inspected the damage dealt to his body,

Pretty Bad,

Whatever hit him felt very thin and painful. He could tell they were probably the shape of needles or pins. Of course, the Shadow Imitation Jutsu had been negated. Not only that, but it felt as if whatever these invisible objects are, were blocking his chakra. Determining by how many of these objects covered him and prevented him for forming much chakra, he could estimate that he could only move his shadow a few feet, much shorter than before. Akise stayed calm though, getting angry won't solve anything and he knows that.

His right arm felt mostly numb, but it was still movable even though slow. At the same time, his left hand reached for the small key chain at the strap of his belt. Once he touched them, a poof of smoke enveloped around the Nara. Once it dissipated, what were revealed in both of his hands were six long rapier-like swords that were held between his fingers like claws.

"I didn't expect to use these so early, but I shouldn't underestimate you any longer...."

They were the Six Black Keys, weapons he had not too long ago acquired and trained with. He didn't waste anymore time, the boy rising to his feet, throws one of the Black Keys. He then places the tip of the second Black Key along the ground. Quickly, the weapon slides into the ground and into it's own shadow. The shadow would slide along the ground and sprout into it's material form once it made it's way to Tenshi, like a shark in water.

Akise was on the losing end, but there was still more to come...


----------



## Kei (Feb 7, 2012)

Yomi

She found herself being lead like a sheep to the medical center. They sat her down on a chair as they began to take care of her. Yomi complained a bit, but then she stopped. Anything that stopped her from seeing her family was well welcomed, she was truthfully scared. She was scared that she had failed in front of them, and then Mei...

She was the final blow...

The pride that Yomi had was down the drain and she was the future of Minamoto clan. And she lost in front of everyone that cheered for her, Yomi closed her eyes as she felt something deep inside her hurt so much. Her heart that she didn't even know, had began to stab inside her. Over and over again...

To the point Yomi felt her head looked down at the ground as she sat in that chair. Even after the medics finally left her alone, she just sat there wanting time to freeze. So she could never face them and never have to know the pain of loss again..

It would have been nice if life worked out like that, to be able to rewind time at will...

"Hey, excuse me, miss. Do you know where the bathroom is from here?"

Yomi jumped before turning to the boy who looked at her. He was covered in bandages and she only smiled warmly, did he lose just like her? Two losers in the same room...

Oh how ironic the gods were to her...

"I am sorry I do not..." Yomi said, "I am very sorry.."

"And any way you are injured you should go back and rest your wounds."
----
Yomi
Liquid Time Arc

Yomi mouth hung open as she was clearly was thrown to the side. And as soon as she hit her ass, she pouted a bit, but she watched as the boy talked about her as if she wasn't even there. That really hurt her pride and as he came close to her it was like coming close to a starving wolf. She was ready to attack him right then in there.

"Sorry. Not interested, a pretty face isn't enough to captivate me."

Yomi stopped in mid swing of her head, before stopping and looking at him. He called her pretty? Well not really just a pretty face, but still it was pretty. Yomi face began to turn red as he touched his face, his hands were surpisingly gentle for a man, but that wasn't the point!

No...No matter how soft he was, or cold his skin was compared to hers...

He harmed her pride!!

She grabbed his shirt and slammed their heads together, at first she was dizzy but then she recovered quickly!

"Please don't touch me so lightly!" she yelled, not really trying to be rude but at the same time she was trying to prove her point.

"...." Yomi turned away, her face still red as a tomato because that was the first time that someone of the opposite sex called her pretty let alone touch her face, "...Mmmmm are you okay?"

She finally asked looking at him a bit..


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Tournament Arc*
*Weapon fight*


Tenshi was free. She quickly retreated backwards getting some distance. She noticed that attack did some damage. Tenshi smiled out the outcome. She heard the crowd cheer.

Tenshi had to be careful as this boy pulled out some dangerous looking weapons. Tenshi focused her Byakugan to watch out for any shadows. She then smiled. She would use trickery. She had a jutsu that she invented on her own.

A jutsu where she could manipulate her own weapons. Tenshi would use that to her advantage. As she took a few steps back she pulled out her steel fans. She then used her chakara infused technique on it. She then threw it at the boy.

Not to hit but to miss. The fans missed and soared through the air until hitting the arena walls. Tenshi smiled. She then pulled out her daggers. She used her chakara infused technique on that as well. 

Tenshi through straight at the boy. This time she was not trying to miss. Though she with fine with either outcome. Tenshi then smiled. Both her steel fans and daggers were glowing with chakara. That would come in handy as a surprise attack.

Tenshi then pulled out her Katana. She focused chakara on her feet. And used chakara infuse technique on her Katana. A sweat dropped through Tenshi forehead. She was just plowing through her chakara.

Tenshi then used body flicker technique to run towards the boy in a zigzag fashion. She then drew her katana and went for a slash.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 7, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_


Kurai chuckled a bit, which hurt his head a bit more, before standing up and crossing the room.  His injuries screamed at him for doing so, cursing him for abusing his already wounded body.  But pain had never been enough to stop Kurai.  It never had and it never will.  That was just his nature.  He sat on the bed just across from the girl and gave her a smile, nodding slightly.  She seemed to be near his age, with long, beautiful black hair.  Her eyes seemed sad, and he took it to mean she had lost her match as well.  A room of losers.  Although, they were different in that regard.  While he may have lost his match, he saw it as a new learning experience.  He fought someone who could regenerate and managed to hold his mos through most of the fight.  He couldn't be happier, no matter how it had turned out.  

"You apologize too much."  He looked her in the face, intrigued.  "Hey I know you.  Yeah, you're face was on the roster.  Minamoto Yomi."  He smiled like a fool, extending his bandaged wrapped hand to her.  "I'm healous.  Your name is so pretty, it flows right off the tongue.  I'm Kurai Satsugai.  It's a pleasure to meet you, Minamoto-san."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 7, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT

He without an ounce of warning or though was met with her head... A pain coursed through his head the moment it collided. The sensation of rushing pain coursed through the impacted area. Rubbing his head as in to rid himself from his pain he glared at her with hidden resentment held within his sapphire eyes.

"What the hell did you did that for!? My head seemed to be had been hit by a damn gauntlet!"

"Wow... you really suck with women, Ryoji. Your misfortune transcends space itself."

"Not my fault! I don't get this human females! Father, you should've at least explained why these humans are so weird! No why women are weird in general!"

"What do you mean? This is the only human female you met."

"No, I met another a few months back that tried to kill me."

"...really?"

"Yes"

Ryoji stared at the young Yomi who's face was the color of red, maybe she was embarrassed due to the situation she was placed. However, Ryoji clenching his teeth,slighting gritting each other as he stood from the ground, the force of the hit was enough to make his lose his current balance and fall on his knees. The rays of the sun gleamed on him, and once again he was reminded of the heat, which evoked even further anger within him.

"Seriously, you humans are strange. Can't you guys try and be at least a bit more transparent with your thoughts!"

"Ryoji, why are you so mad about? Calm down already you're making a scene."

"Celsius who's side are you on!?"

"On mines. This situation had reach a level that only mass geniuses could decipher"

"You're horrid, you know."

"No, I just don't like engaging in this situations, Ryoji."   

"... oh what a blatant lie."

"What did you say?!"

"Should I remind you of the cave situation? You blushed just like that"

He pointed at Yomi. Celsius was left with nothing more to say.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 7, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Tournament Arc
_​
Tenshi revealed her own weapons as well, pulling out daggers and even a steel fan. Apparently he wasn't the only one that had been training with weapons before the tournament. He'll test her skill with them though, and he'll find a way to victory. Akise watched the steel fan slice across and destroy the arena wall. It was an impressive site, but he himself wasn't one to show his moves off like that.

The next throw wasn't to flashy though, aiming to take off his head. He didn't try to block, instead he used the force that still remained in his legs to push himself out of it's path, but that still isn't enough somehow the fan cuts into his flesh, dropping blood onto the ground. She managed to evade the first sword that was thrown her way, by her rapid maneuvers. Before he knew it, she stood in front of him with a japanese sword coming down. In reaction, Akise brings up the three swords between his clenched fingers and holds off the blade.

Even when the blades were three to one, her sword was pushing him with great strength. The blades wouldn't be able to hold her off much longer. That wasn't going to be a problem for too long, the second Black Key sword that he turned into a shadow moved through the surface and transformed into it's materialized form from behind and fly like a dart. With this Tenshi would be impaled in the shoulder by the thin sword.

He would then also swing the other one sword in his hand for the girl's waist in order to get her away. Akise would have to stay on the defense for now. His calculating mind moving as cleverly as the small ball wrapped in paper hides inside his clenched hand.


----------



## Kei (Feb 7, 2012)

Yomi

Yomi looked at the boy hands before shaking it with hers, she looked at him and smiled as they shook hands. He was more broken up than her yet he still smiled. Yomi released their hands, she was jealous, she bit his life was easy going like hers use to be. Yomi eyes widen a bit but died down, and she ended up reverting back to her slight depression.

She turned to him for a bit when he called her name pretty...

"Uh...thank you, I like your name too..." she said, she really didn't know what to do in these situations, she never really had any contact with the opposite sex which was crazy seeing that most of the new clan leaders seemed to be of the opposite sex.

Yomi began to fidget a bit, as she was underneath his eyes. She looked at the boy and notice that he had white hair, she smiled a bit. If he could, than so could she couldn't she? Yomi felt her eyes fall down to the floor as soon as she thought that, she was running on borrowed time and it still was running out..

Yomi let out a sigh before leaning back on her chair and looked at him...

"So what are you going to do after this?" she asked, "Are you going to leave or watch the rest of the matches?"

Yomi didn't want to leave, yet she had no real reason to stay here and waster time. Sooner or later she would have to face the light that was her clan, and she knew that Kaname nor Mei would take the light fact that she lost.

---
Yomi 
_Liquid Time Arc_

Yomi watched as the two argued, she giggled a bit at the boy as his own summoning made fun of him. In her heart she was truely jealous of that relationship, because in her heart she could just imagine how life would be if she was born in her own body and Koe in another. They would be so close and she wouldn't have to shut the girl out of the world she was originally apart of.

Yomi smiled at the two...

She was truthfully jealous, to the point it made her giggle a bit at how the two argued.

Yomi got up and brushed off the dirt that was on her pants. She walked over to him a bit despite her pain before reaching down and grabbing the boy. Pulling him up with most of her strength, she looked up at him for a minute, and just smiled. Before closing her eyes and releasing him...

"Sorry for that," she said, "I was never around the opposite sex...So I get really nervous for some reason..."

Yomi turned her back to him as she grabbed her sword, "I get that way some times." she laughed a bit before turning around towards him

But then he pointed out that she was blushing...

"..." Yomi closed her eyes for a minute, "I-I am not blushing!!!"


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Wont back down*
*Tournament Arc*

Tenshi and Akise clashed. Since Tenshi speed gave her sword a striking boost she was winning the clash. Though something weird happened. 

Tenshi byakugan allowed her to see all over. Her 360 degree vision. A sword was coming for her. Do to the fact Tenshi could see it before hand she quickly started rotating and used rotation.

"HAAAAA!!"

Tenshi repelled the weapon. Though as soon as the rotation stopped Akise took a slash a Tenshi waist. Tenshi let out a shriek. The pain was so much.

"AHHH!!"

"TENSHI DONT GIVE UP!!!"

Tenshi heard Fugetsu call out. Tenshi smiled. He was right. Dont give up! Not now!! Not ever. Tenshi grabbed the sword tight that was on her waist. She grabbed it awkwardly making the palm of her hands bleed. She held on with all her might. 

"Su...Su...SUPRISE!!!"

The fans that were stuck to the wall on the other end of the arena began moving. It then fell of the wall and stopped in midair. It began going towards Akise back direction. It began flipping rapidly while coming towards Akise. Both fans came towards Akise back at great speeds.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 7, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_


Kurai smiled at her.  "Thanks.  It may not be the prettiest name, but it's mine, and there aren't any that suit me better.  Just wish it was smooth-sounding, like yours."  His smile vanished a bit and he gave her a confused look, like a child trying to figure something out.  "Well...  It depends.  If both of my team members win, I get to move on to the next round and keep fighting.  If we lose, well, at least I can say I gave it my all.  And nothing other than that matters."  He got up from the bed and stood in front of hers, before getting onto one knee and looking up at her.  He gently massaged her knees a bit in a kind, friendly manner.  "Hey, you look kinda sad.  It's alright if you lost, you're alive and you can fight another day.  As long as you gave it a shot and didn't surrender, you've got nothing to feel bad about."

He smiled up at her.  "I'm proud of you for entering the tournament and seeing your first fight through to the end, Minamoto-san!  So that means no more feeling sad!"  He stood, before helping her off her bed.  In doing this he had inadvertently pulled her so close that her chest was pressed up against his and his warm, light breath spilled over her soft skin gently, but he hadn't noticed.  He grasped her hand in his.  "Come on, Minamoto-san, I wanna show you something, alright?"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 3 "Find my Sister"*

Shirasu sauntered into the busy establishment, ignoring all the haughty looks on the way to the door. Despite the raucous party that was going on, the bar quieted down significantly has he walked in. A smirk began to grow on Shirasu's face. These rich kids were all older than Shirasu, but the odd moment of silence was unmistakeable... that brief moment of calm before someone decides to start something and set it off...

"Hey, kid! What do you think you're doing walking around with a weapon like that?" The voice came from the middle of the bar. A smug young man who was apparently the life of the party felt the need to increase his social status by calling Shirasu out.

"I'm looking for a guy named Kai. You know him?" Shirasu was grinning as he could swear he felt his hand had a tremendous itch, twitching beneath his kosode out of eagerness for this guy to try something. The smug man's expression wavered for a moment at the mention of the name, before welcoming back the smug look that it looked like he had been born with.

"Kai? What do you want with Kai?" The man snickered to his friends who went along with the inside joke.

"Hmm, I just wanted to ask him some questions." Shirasu continued, though even as he spoke he was scoping out the rest of the party goers, looking at who was most likely to take a swing first. "You sound like you know him. Where's he at?"

The young man clicked his tongue as he became more than just a little annoyed at Shirasu's nonchalance. "Heh, even if I knew, why would I tell a little hobo like you. We're trying to enjoy a party here, and your ugly face is scaring the women." The man's buddies chuckled silently behind him to rub in salt after the insult.

"Hmm", Shirasu hummed as his hand emerged from the front of his kosode and stroked his chin (a physical habit he had picked up from his sensei). "I suppose if you were his buddy, then maybe it would be best if you didn't tell me. I guess you wouldn't want Kai to get the shit kicked out of him when I find him... oh well-"

"What the fuck did you just say?" the man responded, his voice becoming much deeper and more threatening. The restaurant became filled with the sounds of furniture being dragged out of the way and guys taking off their jackets.

"Oyaaa~" Shirasu innocently hummed.


----------



## Kei (Feb 7, 2012)

*Yomi
*
Her head was spinning

She was getting way to dizzy for her comfort. She looked up at the boy who had just taken control, her voice almost cracked into a little shriek of some sort. Yomi eyes darted trying to find the right words to say to the boy, his hands were on her and she didn't know what to do. A boy has never been this close to her!

She...She could cope right?! 

_"Uuuuu"_ Yomi ended up saying, her words mumbled together before she slowly pushed herself away from him and looked down. Where men this aggressive? Yomi was only around the women to hear their tales of how some ninja men would act like wolves.

They would trap the women with their wonderful smile, act all cute, luring the bunny of a woman away from the comfort of her safe hole. And like a header leading the sheep, the wolf of a man would guide the bunny into a spot that she didn't know. And when she was there all alone with him, he would pounce!

And gobble her all up!!!

Yomi eyes widen in horror, 

WAS HE GOING TO EAT HER?!

Suzu laughed at the women when they told the stories as Yomi listened to them, saying that the wolf was nothing but a puppy and needed to be shown that not all women were the prey. And in reality that women were the true predators, Yomi calmed herself down as she realized that she was still in control.

She wasn't a bunny!

Yomi flipped her hair a bit, "Please call me Yomi and sure..." she said trying to pretend that instead of words she said some inconstant noise of distress.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 8, 2012)

Kurai Satsugai


"Alright, Yomi-san.  Alright, come with me."  He lead her by her hand out of the hospital room, holding up a hand.  He stopped her as a nurse walked by, to avoid getting caught.  He checked both ways and led her down the hallway, their bare feet moving swiftly over the pristine tiled floor.  Kurai stayed low to the ground, trying to be as swift and quiet as possible.  He stopped her as they neared a corner.  He looked around the corner to see three nurses heading toward them.  "Quick!"  He whispered.  "Into the closet!"  He lead her to a broom closet and hid inside of it with her, their bodies pressed even tighter than before.  There was no room in the closet, they were so close they were sharing the same air.  He put his arms around her waist and pulled her deep into the closet, listening closely for the sounds of footsteps.  When they passed, he took her hand and led her out of the closet and down the hall.

They found a window and he lifted her bridal style, carrying her through ti and leaping toward the grassy field below.  He carried her up a hill before letting her down and sitting in the grass.  "Come on, sit with me."  He smiled up at the sky, pointing.  "Look."  He pointed up at the sky, strange, yet beautiful lights flashing in the daytime sky.  They truly were a sight to behold.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 4 "Find my Sister"*


"Vengativa!"

A crash rang out as Shirasu's throw sent his opponent sailing across the room and straight into an ornamental display beside the register, completely ruining it.

"S-shit man, this kid must be from one of the military villages!" One of the now panicking assailants attempted to reason why so many of his friends were lying beaten on the ground. He had come to the right conclusion, but before he could withdraw, he caught Shiarasu's hook kick squarely on his jaw, causing the older man's feet to completely leave the ground as he rotated in mid air and clattered face-first into the floor. The carnage was enough. Those who could still move began dragging their friends out of the building. The party was over.

Shirasu huffed a bit while straightening out his kosode and adjusting his sword at his hip which he had not even needed to draw. With the restaurant now cleared out, Shirasu suddenly noticed the damage. Several tables, chairs and expensive decorations were damaged. Worse though, the smug man had slipped out during the chaos.

"Oya~, I messed up there..." Shirasu sighed and his shoulders slumped a bit. The only sound in the restaurant now was the owner, quietly tapping his foot, a kind little indicator that he was waiting with interest to hear who was going to be paying for this debacle.

_Somehow, I don't think washing dishes will cover it..._

"I will cover the costs sir! Leave the bill with my attendant and I shall reimburse you!" Shirasu wheeled around to hear who had just saved him from a small fortune of debt. The entrance framed a short gentlemen with rather fat features. He wore a fascinating hat and a suit of clothes that probably cost more than Shirasu's house. Beside him stood two attendants with bowed heads, one of whom stepped forward as they were indirectly mentioned.

"Hm, not that I don't appreciate the help mister but... why so generous?" Shirasu asked as he was a little reluctant for his debt to be simply transferred into owing someone else a favour.

"Well young man, I liked how you handled that situation. Those out-of-control youths and their reckless partying were affecting my business." He motioned with his head to the establishment behind him across the street. It looked like it was some sort of high class jeweler.

"I'm glad I helped you out uncle, but unfortunately I ended up missing what I came here for."

"Oh? What was that then?"

"I'm looking for some guy named Kai. I had a feeling that guy at the center of the party might have known who he was..."

"At the center of the party you say? Hehehe, that was probably Kai himself. Just because his father is an adviser to one of this land's feudal lords, he thinks he can do whatever he wants. Unfortunately his family is so rich and has so much influence that he gets away with it more often than he doesn't. It's a shame he slipped through your fingers, I would have liked to see you rearrange his face!"

Shirasu quirked a strange smile at the old man's candor, though it seemed that the situation had not proved entirely fruitless. "So that was Kai eh? Say, uncle, do you know where I might be able to find him? I need to ask him some questions about a missing person."

At Shirasu's mention of a missing person, the old jeweler suddenly got a grim expression. He gnawed on his lip as he seemed to look through Shirasu for a moment. "... that Kai might be involved, I never even considered..." he muttered, the rest completely unintelligible. "Young man, come with me and I'll tell you more about Kai."


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 8, 2012)

*Takashi*

Takashi sighed after hearing what the Uchiha girl had to say while both wolves were baring their fangs at him, certainly he couldn?t blame them, after all he was just an stranger for them and there was still this " I still can?t trust you at all " atmosphere between the teenagers. Standing up, he scratched the back of his head before starting to speak" Ya know, I?ve always liked dese kinda animals,"he stated now looking at the beasts  and then looking back at Moro" Maybe ?cause they?re like me. I mean we both have ta hunt some prey ta survive although they?ve ta do it in order ta eat and I?ve ta do it in order not ta get killed...In tha end we?re hunters no matter how ya look at it"  he said with a smile in his face, showing all of his sharp teeth.

His red eyes immediately looked for the exit as he located it in no time, " Then what do ya, say? We go out fer a walk? "


----------



## Laix (Feb 8, 2012)

_Cael Nasaki_

*IT'S ALL FOR THIS FIGHT*​ *
*_*SMASH!!*_​










​The violent noise of Ryu's dragon-like feet pummelling the ground echoed through the arena, followed by the screams of despair from Cael's female fans as he was sent tumbling away from Ryu. 

"*CAEEEL-CHAN!! I CAN'T WATCH!!*"
"*YOU FUCKING DRAGONY SHIT! I'LL SLIT YOUR THROAT IF YOU TOUCH CAEL-KUN!*"
"*CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEL!!*"

Cael pulled himself up from the dirt, coughing and wheezing out the dust crawling down his throat. He wasn't even given a chance to recover however as Ryu Reikon let out a mighty war cry followed with a blazing ball of heat erupting from his mouth. The ball of fire mixed with a gust of cutting wind was hurled in Cael's direction, travelling in a straight line. By now Cael was only meters away from the wall of the arena, and his weapon was nearby. This was his chance.

_*SONIC CREATE!!*_

Cael jumped up to the wall of the arena and began to run up, using chakra flowing through the soles of his feet to keep himself from falling to gravity's mercy. He avoided the wind-fire ninjutsu which left a nasty dent in the wall just below him. Preceeding to the second part of his plan, Cael twist flipped off the wall to land right on the edge. He formed two glowing Sonic Sky orbs in his hand - The one in his left turned into dozens of shuriken that raced after Ryu, while the other turned into a whip that hooked around his weapon. With a tug and a pull, Cael managed to yank his sword back into his hands before jumping back into the arena. The girls went wild for him, but his mind wasn't on them. His eyes were forever locked on Ryu.

​


----------



## Kei (Feb 8, 2012)

*Yomi*

There was no words in the world that can describe how Yomi felt. In a way she didn't know what to do with this but she just followed him. Even as she was pulled from place to place, she had nothing to say and she almost questioned why was he trying to be sneaky. Couldn't they leave at will, but then she realized that she didn't want to be found out by her clan at all either. So Yomi played along until he pushed her into the broom closet with him and her whole mind was shut down...

She was close to a boy! An actual boy was being this close to her!

Yomi was about to say something to him but then she felt his arm wrap around her waist. And all words at that moment mumbled together almost like she couldn't concentrate. Her head was spinning as she was against his chest, the scent of medicine clogged up her nose, and heat was radiating from him like he was a fire place. 

Yomi looked up at him as he looked outside waiting for a chance to leave...

She wanted to create space but anytime she did she could feel his arms on her waist getting tighter. Yomi red face was blocked out by the darkness, and she was glad that he didn't look down because then she would have to gouge out his eyes. No one was able to see her in this moment not even him, who caused it..

The silence between the two became to great and Yomi placed her hands on his bandages gently...

"Um...Satsugai..." she began, "Um...This...this position is weird.."

But before long he had moved swiftly pulling her again. Before picking up bridal style until they were outside and it was weird. Yomi been outside before but today it made all the differences. No smell of the popcorn field stages, or the ultra sweets. It was nice to smell that again. He put her down causing her to look at him and watch as he sat down, before pointing at the sky...

Yomi eyes widen before dying down into a warm look, "So beautiful...." she said almost every moment until then was half way worth it to see this strange light...

She sat down, not next to him because she was still recovering but enough to where it wouldn't feel like he did something to wrong for her not to forgive him.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 8, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"So you have one of the reason of the wolves or many as well. Size the sharp teeth and being hunters. You do have the cold and lonley part of alone wolf as well. Sure we can go for a walk it is better than staying in the infirmary all day long. It must be the strong side you to be a hunter than being weak and being hunted down yourself." She stood up as she left the room with Takashi, the rest of the wolves that belonge to Moro came and growled at Takashi, but the other wolves were there that belong to the Doctor and the pack leader was the white wolf. "He is okay as a person, so behave my friends. He is okay by me."  All the wolves back off as they only sniffed him. They run off as the silver wolf and the silver wolf stayed closet to Moro. "They have pent up energy from trying to stay still for a long period of time," she continued to walked with Takashi around the stadium.


----------



## Laix (Feb 8, 2012)

_Cael Nasaki_
*IT'S ALL FOR THIS FIGHT

*The Prince of the Reikon Clan deflected the projectiles with a flap of his great navy blue wings. However, instead of letting off a growl and attacking Cael like a beast, his head instead lowered while his right arm raised above his head. Cael Nasaki thought at first he was going to summon some sort of air-based element, but he soon realised it was something rather different as Ryu's wings lowered with his head.

"I forfeit this battle."

The entire crowd along with Cael and even the announcer Mr. FireCracker gasped in surprise at Ryu Reikon's announcement. The boy introduced as the powerful prince of the Reikon clan had forfeited the battle, something ever so shameful for just about any shinobi. Even though this worked in his favour, Cael wanted to make sure.

"A-Are you sure? That's... Well that's just---!!"

"Don't question it," Ryu snapped with a nonchalant expression and tone to match before slowly ascending into the air. With a mighty push of his wings, the boy soared east out of the arena and to the mountains far in the distance, leaving behind Cael and his screaming fans.

"YOU DID IT CAEL!"
"KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH MARRIAGE ISN'T IMPOSSIBLE~!!!"
"OH-MY-GOD-OH-MY-GOD-OH-MY-GOD!!"
​


----------



## Kenju (Feb 8, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Tournament Arc
_​
The thin sword shoots out of the ground like a piranha out of water. It aimed to to deal a great blow to her left shoulder but his opponent had not allowed that to happen. The girl with the white eyes was somehow able to notice the incoming attack and deflect it with a fast bluish rotation of some sorts. He didn't exactly understand what it was but the technique knocked him back and off him feet. It was a great counter actually, getting rid of the sword from behind and him in the front. 

He did manage to slice her waist with his blade before being blown away.
He had to find his own way to reverse the situation but things grew worse once Tenshi yelled her follow up. By instinct alone, Akise turned his head to find two of the steel fans heading for him from behind. The losing Nara formed a scowl and quickly thought of a counter of his own. The first Black Key sword that he had thrown first, slid across the surface as a shadow.

Making it's way quickly to it's owner, the thin sword materializes and shoots from the ground like a rocket. With it's own force, it collides with one of the steel fans, bouncing off each other and into separate directions. There was nothing to be done against the other fan, regretfully allowing into to cut across the flesh of his shoulder blade. He grits his teeth tightly as he leaves the red trail of liquid in front of him. Akise stops himself from moving back any further, twenty feet away from Tenshi, he holds the bleeding wound.  

Under his sleeve, he lets another ball wrapped in paper slid into his palm. He can't let his wounds continue on or else he'll bleed out. He removes his hand from the bloody wound and forms his hands into the rat handseal. With the chakra he's still able to muster out of his body, he channels it into his shadow. Four thin black tentacles rise from the ground, their apart of his shadow, The _Shadow Gathering Jutsu_.

Pretty pathetic, because of the first jutsu that was pulled on him, only for tentacles are able to be used. Not only that, but these tentacles don't stretch very far. He'll take to make due with this though. Akise allows the tentacles to remove the three remaining swords from his hand while a small ball in paper is attacked to the end of one of the swords with a black string. The other thin blade is wrapped with a piece of on it's handle. 

However, since the shadow his holding the swords by their hilts, the two objects cannot be seen. 

"I have to admit, your faster than....so trying to keep this mid-ranged is only a waste. So I'll end this anyway I can,"

Akise makes his declaration, pushing off the ground with all the force he can, he sends himself straight after the girl. He doesn't hold any fear for what could come or if he may lose or not, he just knows this person is actually pretty fun to deal with. The rat sign still held to control the tentacles, the Nara flies like a bullet. Ten feet away from her, Akise makes his own counter attack.

He has to time this perfectly.

The tentacle on the right throws it's sword with great force. However, it doesn't fly at her face, only about three feet away from her head. Immediately after that, the other sword is thrown, not at Tenshi but in front of her, with a good look, one can see the explosive tag around the swords hilt. 

"And that's with a bang!"

That was the decoy, Akise didn't plan to activate the explosive tag.

One would think that after the first blade was thrown and intentionally missed, that it was a decoy to surprise the enemy with the explosive tag attached to the second sword. That was the intent to make her think that, focusing her attention on the second sword coming at the ground in front of her. The real plan was what was on the first Black Key sword thrown. Which was a ball wrapped in paper with the kanji, "LIGHT". 

That wasn't all of it, the black tentacle snatched the other ball wrapped in paper out of Akise's and tossed it behind him a bit above his head. It also had the word "LIGHT" across it. 

Akise shut his eyes, memorizing the sight in front of him.

The balls activated their objectives at the same time, a glowing source of light being spread across the area from behind the two shinobi. They were Flash Bombs, something Nara's generally kept with them. With the light being used, both of their shadows extended and grew larger towards the other just as fast as the flash bombs. The second sword would have then landed and stabbed onto the ground where Tenshi's shadow would be. 

The Black Key's had another ability, once they stabbed and opponent or their shadow, the flow of chakra within that person would be disrupted. The moment their shadows made contact with each other, the Shadow Imitation Jutsu would already be activated, and with the size their shadows their was no need for him to make it's way towards the other's shadow, only to make sure it didnt land under the Black Key. If all of that was successful, their would be only be one thing to do.

Akise with his eyes still closed to prevent the light from blinding him, kept the image of Tenshi in his head. She would be in the same position he is in, standing still with only the rat handseal created. The tentacle with the last Black Key sword, would throw it directly along the path at the end of the boy's shadow. 

Towards the center of Tenshi's chest...


----------



## Chronos (Feb 8, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery And Celsius LT

Ryoji only rose his brow witnessing the young female reject her obvious flustered state. His mien had this confused stare caught within his eyes. Celsius eyes narrowed as she seemed to be weak against not only compliment, but men in general. Ryoji hands stock themselves within his pockets, he eyes swayed, looking over his shoulder towards Celsius with eyes that communicated the words "What now?" Celsius understood his expression perfectly, however only a shrug was what she managed to do. Ryoji faced the Yomi once more, his mouth had no sign of any type of lip gesture, on that normal shape along with a normal, bland stare.

"Well... You certainly are something... special. I can't figure why you're so nervous all the time. I mean it's not like I'm gonna bite. After all, I've been the one receiving all the punishment!"

"Yeah, I have to agree with Ryoji. Why are you so nervous? Ryoji isn't any celebrity nor is he extremely good looking or anything. I mean, I would understand if you were nervous if Ryoji was at least half as good looking as some human males..."

"Yeah, you better shut up already, Celsius. I think you proved your point."

"Oh? Did I hit a nerve?"

"Want me to whip it out again Celsius? I mean to me I could just release the summoning and sent you back home for another month."

"Do it. I dare ya."

Ryoji quickly placed his hand together, molding tiny bits of chakara within his hand he opened his mouth, Celsius before he could do anything else placed her hands on top of Ryoji seal hands and looked at him with slight worry, a bullet of sweat dropped fron her head as she gave out a complicated smile.

"No! I get it! I get it! You win I won't bother you anymore."

"Now that's a good Celsius. It's much more fun when you do things my way, isn't it?"

Ryoji gave a slight smile towards before he turned and looked at Yomi's eyes, her face beaming a deep color of red, Ryoji broke a slight smile before he turned and said. 

"That's enough slacking for one day. Later."

Kick the earth beneath his feet, he and Celsius continued their rushing through this strange forest. Leaving this girl behind, and wondering through the wilds...


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 8, 2012)

*Takashi*



Alisdragon said:


> "So you have one of the reason of the wolves or many as well. Size the sharp teeth and being hunters. You do have the cold and lonley part of alone wolf as well. Sure we can go for a walk it is better than staying in the infirmary all day long. It must be the strong side you to be a hunter than being weak and being hunted down yourself." She stood up as she left the room with Takashi, the rest of the wolves that belonge to Moro came and growled at Takashi, but the other wolves were there that belong to the Doctor and the pack leader was the white wolf. "He is okay as a person, so behave my friends. He is okay by me."  All the wolves back off as they only sniffed him. They run off as the silver wolf and the silver wolf stayed closet to Moro. "They have pent up energy from trying to stay still for a long period of time," she continued to walked with Takashi around the stadium.



_" Hooo, so she?s all dese wolves with her. An insterestin? gal she?s. "_ Those were the thoughts of the lad as they went out of the infirmary and he noticed all those animals waiting for the Uchiha" They seem ta be very reliable. Well, animals?re always more reliable dan people anyway " he stated as they walked slowly, he was ale to move his body now thanks to the chakra pill but his chakra reserves were still a bit low, after all he used a lot of his energy in the fight against Satsugai. The shinobi walked around for some minutes before arriving to the arena where for his displeasure, he just saw who apparently was his team mate forfeiting his fight.

Takashi clenched his teeth at this as he was clearly mad for such action." UGH!!! I knew my team was goin?ta be friggin?weird but of all tha things that fuckin?moron ad ta forfeit!? I almost killed myself fightin? dat whitey only fer dis fool ta surrender? Ima gonna murder him! " the Aosuki exploded as he saw the disgraceful scene." Hopefully dat Hisoka chick?ll do somethin?better. I don?t wanna lose yet!!. " he spoke still mad before looking at his companion " Tsk...now I know why they say dat If ya wanna do somethin?right ya?ve ta do it by yerself. Don?t cha think? "


----------



## Kei (Feb 8, 2012)

​
"We are winding down folks, people are getting tired, and we saw the best of the best." Jimmy said as he walked out on stage, "Life is hard for these kids proving themselves in this adult world, but we must keep cheering! Do you hear me, they deserve this and everything more! So let here it for everyone who particiapted today!!"

"WOOOOO" the crowd cheered as Jimmy suggested

He smiled the day was winding down and soon he would be somewhere far away with Koto. Sipping on some drinks and enjoying the nice hot sun on his skin, thank god for vacations. And even better the job he took today, Jimmy straighten up his tie as he began his voice again.

"Alright people this will be my last commentary before the new host arrive, so lets give these two people the cheer of a life time. Both of them making a path in the world, making foot prints in the sand sort of speak." he said as he brushed back his hair and turned to the crowd

"The next fight is between The Gentleman...No first name nor last name..." he said looking at the card confused, "Oookkkaayyy....And his opponent is Hisoka!!! Lets get these two down here right now and give them a hand coming out!!!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 8, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_


Kurai looked over at Yomi with a smile.  "Yeah, sure is."  He stood and put his hands in his pockets, still staring up at the sky.  "Y'know Yomi, no matter what we do, as humans, we will never make or do anything as perfect as this.  But, as long as we extend our hands and run full speed at what we want to achieve, we can always be proud of reaching out for it, whether we fail or not."  He smiled down at her, before crouching right in front of her.  He gently ran his hand down her face, closing her eyelids.  "I have a surprise."  When her eyes were closed he gently stroked her hair and planted a gentle, soft kiss on her forehead, before standing up.  "I'm proud of you, Yomi-chan."  He looked up to see a nurse heading toward them.  He chuckled and rose both hands in surrender.  

"Alright, you got me.  I feel fine, I swear."  He smiled back at Yomi.  "I'll see you around, Yomi-chan."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2012)

*Zero Enna*​
Defeat is the ultimate mind game. For starters it makes you question everything about yourself. The confidence you were once brimming with is replaced with despair and doubt. It?s lonely at the top but it?s just as lonely at the bottom, Zero Enna was in the locker room his team had been provided with. Sitting in the corner, shoulders slumped, head down, towel on top, the definitive posture of a loser?

He replayed the events as he saw them in his memories museum, how effortlessly she dodged his moves. Zero had been through hell and back in order to master the lightning element and in turn to gain control of the red lightning and in an instant his illusion of invincibility was broken. It was a whirlwind of tumultuous emotions, the anger, the shame, and the disappointment all of it gnawed at his insides. Zero was told not to fight but he couldn?t listen, no he wouldn?t listen to the Authority his hubris was far too great. That woman had weighed him, measured him, and he was found wanting because their was no way he stood a chance against that woman. Not a single bead of sweat was on that ice queen as she froze him in place. What could he have done differently? That?s the question he asked himself in this solemn moment, what wasn?t he doing right?

*Kukuku*

?Shut it! That woman? She knew exactly who I was it wasn?t just an introduction she knew my name. She was toying with me for shits and gigs. Then there is him?? Zero thought back to voice that played through his head, it wasn?t the authority no it was Uchiha Rakiyo himself. A man for all intents and purposes he had never met before, why would that man?s words be in his head.

?If you can accept losing, you can't win.?

The poignancy of such a statement now was just too ironic. His mind was telling him something, or maybe it was some kind of genjutsu. But why would that man have any invested entrance in Zero. He had saved him and preserved his chance to fight another day by forcing a tie. There was much more going on here than met the eye, Rakiyo and Tiahal knew each other, and they both knew Zero?

*Kukuku*

He was roused from his internal monologue their was nothing to be gained from dissecting these moments. The tournament was at hand and he could not afford another loss. Another team was bound to lose and thus because of that his team would fall into third place. A smile crept across his lips as he heard who was fighting next, a very familiar name. Zero got up and walked out of the contestant waiting area. He had no way to know it but he was sure it was her? Hisoka Fujibayashi.

*Elsewhere?*​
?He forced her to show some of her cards a bit more quickly than she would have liked. I was content to let her think she had slipped in here unbeknownst to me but once the cloak fell well there was no going back. Under Mao?s methods he?s advancing further than he did before. I knew he was the right man for the job when I sent him on that wild goose chase. But for now young Ryuho you stay in place? ?

Rakiyo was sitting in front of his chessboard having advanced some pieces and kept some in place. The meaning behind these movements should have been easy to discern given the amount of pieces on the board matched the exact number of contestants in the tournament. To Rakiyo all of this was a game with some very unstable variables and the next of these variables was about to come out to play?

 ?Let?s see what your brat can do little Zuzu??


----------



## Chronos (Feb 8, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery and Celsius LT

The two sat beside each other, under a relaxing shady tree that covered the sun rays, slight refreshing their skins as they released a deep sigh. Ryoji eyes were locked on the air space before his eyes, the clouds that roamed the earth with incredible delicacy. He felt envy with such a spectacle of peace and harmony.

"Hey Celsius."

"Yeah, what is it Ryoji?"

"Some times I envy those fly plumps of cotton that soar through the air. They have no worries, not doubts, not even the slightest amount of distress. The just fly to where ever the wind blows them. I wish my life was just as easy."

"Ryoji, you just want to slack of again. Seriously there's no hope for you."

"No, it's not that really. It's just that sometimes... I wish I was never even born as a Shinobi..."

"...Don't say that, please."

"...It's true though..."

"Don't tell me you're becoming a coward, Ryoji... I mean, you've survived so far. What's stopping you from progressing forwards..."

"I wonder... would the world be a better place if chakara never existed? In truth, all these war and death are cause by people who hold chakara... In truth, I believe that the wold would be a much better place if chakara was sealed, or better yet, never been created. These human's created these... art just to destroy. It doesn't matter for what purpose. In truth... chakara is there, with only purpose it exists is to destroy."

Celsius does not speak the destruction before stops her from doing so... however she did not completely assimilated what Ryoji told her. As she told...

"...Without chakara, we would've never met."

Ryoji's mouth kept silent. His mien was unchanged, he expected that answer he closed his eyes and started to drift to a land where only dreams roamed...

Or... maybe this place was reality.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 8, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Not over...Not yet!!*
*Tournament arc*

Tenshi seen the boy close in on her. Tenshi could see perfectly with her Byakugan. She smiled. She quickly did a cartwheel to avoid the kunai and paper bomb. Though something told Tenshi it was not suppose to hit her.

Tenshi had to see what he was planning. She focused her Byakugan. His shadow tentacles were holding these balls. They said light on them. Tenshi knew this because her Byakugan give her long range sight.

_"A light ball. This will extend his reach for his shadow. Very well then..."_

Tenshi began to sweat. She was in a bad situation. Not only did she have to dodge his other attacks that was most likely a decoy. She had to figure out a way to dodge his attack.

Tenshi then got it. She made her steel fans come to her do to the fact she used her chakara infusion technique on them before hand. She held them tightly in her hand. She then closed her eyes. The balls began to glow meaning they were about to go off and a burst of light would come.

Tenshi try this random a idea she was not sure if it would work or not. Tenshi jumped front wards with the fans in her hands. She then focused on the fans. She could move it where ever she wanted to by making it levitate with her chakara infusion technique? Right?

What would happen if it levitated while she was holding on them. As Tenshi jumped she focused on the fan to go upwards. The fan did just that. Tenshi began to appear flying. Her feet was dangling due to the fans that were levitating were the things carrying her upwards.

*WOOOOOOOOO!!!!*

The crowd cheered. But there was a louder voice that stood out. A voice louder then the crowd its self. 

"GO!!!! GO TENSHI!!!!!!!!! YOU PULLED A ME RIGHT THERE!!!!!!! YOU PULLED A FUGETSU!!!!"

Tenshi was in the air. the light bomb had its range limits. The light bombs make the shadows bigger because the bombs explode above the shadow. But since Tenshi was above the light bomb and this high in the sky her shadow should be very small,faint and if she was lucky not even there. Soon the light ball wore off. Tenshi looked down. She was okay.

"I!! I avoided it!!! I did it!!! UH OH!!!"

Tenshi grip on her fan began to loosen. She tried to hold on as long as she could but she had fragile hands. Tenshi grip was slipping. She let go of the fans. She was going to plummet right back down to the ground,


"AHHHHHHH!!!!" 

As Tenshi was falling she had an idea. What would happen if she started spinning straight forward at high speeds and were to use rotation? Not only would she not be harmed but the Rotation would have piercing powers!!! 

"ROTATION!!!!!"

Tenshi was above the boy Akise. Her body began to rotate. She was covered in her blue rotation. But it was not wide. The way Tenshi was falling made it thin but pointy. 

"Time to end this!!"

Tenshi yelled as she was about to hit the boy with this piercing version of Rotation.


----------



## Burke (Feb 8, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*​
As grandious as travelling sounds, the endless hours, the constant moving, the lack of contact or lasting relationships can leave someone utterly, completely, undoubtedly bored. These days, the only thing occupying Dou's time during his ventures were his own thoughts. For most of this endless pondering, nothing cursed his head more than two things, the first of which being the unstable nature of the mindset of this new ninja populace.

How could a world plagued by neverending death and war flip suddenly, and form some sort of false image of truce in order to celebrate even more fighting? At the time, it was three weeks before the coming of this mockery of a competition, and Dou had no interest in attending, or even gracing the whole ordeal with his acknowledgement. Hed much rather prefer fighting in a natural setting such as his current setting, a true test of strength is against a stranger, he always thought, however, there were clearly no candidates in the immediate area.

He trudged along the wood, practically begging for a clearing, a grace he had not been granted for a long while. Dou hated trees, they reminded him of home. Dou hated his home. His hate developed into a desire for clear space.

"An Island, i need an island..." Dou spoke out, the only person around to hear his words being himself. His staff rested on his back, bobbing with step, as his hands fidgetted as they always did when they werent occupied. He then got a smell of the air, there was an encampment nearby...​


----------



## Olivia (Feb 8, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*His opponent finally appeared on stage, seemingly waiting for this battles as well. The man he was battling formed what seemed to be a strange fan like object on his back, what it did had been not known to Seigrein. Without introducing himself to his opponent, he quickly took action; he was never good at introductions. Making the first move, he ran towards the left, weaving multiple handseals, as he finally said:

"Water Style: Water Clone Technique!"

A clone, made of water, suddenly formed next to him, but Seigrien didn't take this time to stay still. Once the clone had started to form Seigrein jumped backwards, with the clone directly in front of him, as he continued to weave more handseals.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 8, 2012)

*Hokuto Hoshi*

His opponent ran fast, faster than what he could see and activated a jutsu creating a clone of himself._ 'Dang, I'm getting left behind in the dust!' _Hokuto began weaving hand seals and was barely able to finish his own technique. "Mysterious Peacock method: Beast." Apart of the fan of chakra feathers behind him collated together to create a dog like creature. It floated down in front of him and its legs touched the ground and looked over at its target._ 'I've got to set up for my next beast technique.'_ Just like his opponent he began to set up his next technique while his beast began to sprint towards Seigrein and his clone ready to slash at both.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​




Kurai was all patched up and out of the hospital.  His coat had been fried in his fight with Takashi, so he had gotten a new one, in red.  His twin katanas were back in the locker they gave him in his team's locker room.  He was currently walking around the stadium, admiring the scenery when he bumped into something solid.  He took a few steps back, before looking up.  "I'm sorry I wasn't... watching... where I was going..."  His eyes widened and his mouth hung half open.  Before him stood a young man with piercing red eyes and silky black hair.  His face was perfectly chiseled and was deliciously angular.

Kurai shook his head a bit and managed to pull together his jumbled thoughts, trying hard to will away the growing blush that gently accented his face.  "I...  I-I'm sorry that...  I...  didn't meant to bump into you."  He rubbed his hands through his hair gently, before meeting the boy's piercing gaze.  His mouth watered and his chest got tight, he couldn't draw in any air.  A tiny voice in the back of his head was whispering something about an insatiable hunger, but he paid it no mind.

"I'm...  I'm Kurai Satsugai."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 8, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Tournament Arc
_​
The shadow that should be connected to his own isn't there. Actually, once the flash bombs dissipate, and he opened his eyes, there was no one to be found. It was just an empty space with his black key blade sticking in the ground. Even Akise had to be surprised by his plan being ruined as such. The roar of the crowd brought his eyes to the sky, there he could see his opponent flying above him. 

The boy can no longer hold his frustration any further and clenches his fist. A move like that,...she really must know Fugetsu. Tenshi dropped suddenly from the sky and was heading for him. Sweat began to drop from his forehead, not only because of the speed at which she was coming down, but rotating jutsu she had combined with it that made it more frightening.  

Akise obviously noticed the shadow the girl was creating in front of him the was getting larger. However, the Shadow Imitation Jutsu could do nothing against the speed she was hurling at right now. He didn't have much time, the black tentacles from the Shadow Gathering Jutsu stretched as far as they could and grabbed four of the swords place around him. With quick movement, the black tentacles wrapped explosive tags around the handles of the swords. While the forth sword, stabbed into the shadow in front of him that was Tenshi's.

The ability of the thin sword disrupted the chakra flow of the target. With this he suspected that the rotational jutsu she was using would become weaker, however he didn't have much hopes. The three tentacles stretched forward for at the incoming enemy coming down towards him with the swords extended. The explosions would ignite all together at his opponent at full force.

*BOOM!!!*

However, that still wasn't going to be able to stop the girl that was simply descending way too fast.

She would still crash into him harshly, pushing him onto the stadium floor. The collected dust from the impact surrounded the two of them kept them hidden from sight. The crowd is left in awe of the sight that will decide their winner. Silence is the only thing that is dominate amongst everyone. Once the smoke fades away, it uncovers the sight of a certain black-haired boy inside a step crater created by the impact. 

Akise is rendered unconscious as his body lays limply among the rubble like a spiked bed. The result for Tenshi is....


----------



## Narancia (Feb 8, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuuki


_" Hmm, the experiments might work if I...."_

 His mind wasn't focused on where he was going , his only viable thought was on future events. The only thing that shook him into reality was the physical contact he attained. He swept his bangs allowing one of his eyes to show uncovered. He met the boys stare head on and didn't waver in the least. The sight of such a young handsome specimen caused him to unintentionally bite his lower lip. 

 " I see, excuse me is not in your vocabulary. And you'll have to work to get my name. "

 Yuuki put his left hand on his hip in and almost flirtatious manner. The man before him was for a lack of better words a hunk. This situation seemed to be a good starting point for some new conversational skills. Yuuki put his right hand forward pointing to the boys chest. He looks away and the back quickly almost shaking his head in a dismissive pattern. 

 "Come now, will you work to know more?"
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 8, 2012)

Kurai Satsugai

"Work for it...  Oh, yes.  I'm _more_ than willing to sweat a little.  What have..." Kurai took a brief second to roam the boy's body with his eyes before coming back to those endless red orbs, "... you got in mind?"  He began taking steps toward him, his mouth watering more and more the closer he got.  Soon there was less than a foot between them and Kurai's swirling blue eyes met the boy's red.  They clashed heavily.  The boy had deep ebony locks and crimson eyes, which contrasted Kurai's stark white hair and sapphire orbs.

Kurai's heartrate escalated in this proximity, and his palms began to show a small amount of sweat.  "I'm game... for anything.  Pick what you want to do and I'll gladly accommodate you."  He allowed a smirk to cross his lips.  His face wore a strange expression, part cocky recklessness and part lust.  He had never experienced feelings like this before, but he kept his mind open.  His pants began to feel tight and his heart felt like it would burst in his chest.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 8, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Victory.....or tie?*
*Tournament arc*

Tenshi was dizzy. The impact made a crater in the ground. . It was Akise. Especially since something made her Rotation....stop working. 

*BOOM!!!*

"AHHHHHHHH!!!"

Tenshi got blown back a few feet. Her forehead was bleeding. Blood oozed and stained her white hair. She was still conscious. Her face was looking upwards to the crowd. Blood got on her eyes. She raised her hand. It was shaken as she had trouble keeping it up.


The crowd looked in shock. There was no cheering at all. Everything went black. There was nothing she could do. She laid there unconscious.



"TENSHI!!!"

"Come on Kiddo wake up!!!"

"Shes....down."

".........."


----------



## Olivia (Feb 8, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Like he thought, his opponent found this opening and charged at the both of them, however Seigrein had bought enough time. His clone charged directly towards the dog like projection, stopping it in it's tracks for the short time it remained. The clone quickly turned to water, allowing the dog to continue it's path way, but Seigrein had already started to make the jutsu.

The water from where the clone had been started to burst upwards, bubbling, and quickly creating what seemed to be a water dragon. This jutsu had the most hand seals out of all of the jutsu Seigrein knew, but the impact of it would be brutal if it had collided.

"Water Style: Water Dragon Jutsu!"

The beast at this point, was extremely close to slashing Seigrein though. He tried to jump back, but it managed to scratch his ankle. He felt idiotic for letting such a mistake shine through, but regardless he hoped that the jutsu he launched would hit his target.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 8, 2012)

Yuuki

 The boy before him was impatient. His eyes were like water filled portals displaying his very emotions. His lust and cockiness betrayed his cool faced facade. The distance between them was quickly forgotten as there noses almost came into contact. The heat radiating from this boy was starting to make Yuuki swoon. He never felt such feelings before and definitely never had thought another man would incite them. 

 " A duel between us, sword against sword."

 Yuuki spoke not allowing a hiss to escape his now beleaguered voice. Also his hormones were acting up and his snake like traits were becoming more apparent. At this range his eyes were locked with those deep cerulean eyes and snowish white hair. He resisted the urge to touch the other boys face wanting to know if he was real. This was a meeting that seem to be brought upon by fate. As if the wheels and gears were turning just for this moment. 

He wanted to rebel with his instincts and take action immediately. But he suddenly realized he needed to take in account the challenge he just proposed. He quickly turned his body around the task seeming harder then usual. After his body wasn't facing the other he began to walk towards and exit. He turned his head ever so slightly allowing his hair to twist slowly. He raised his left hand and seductively beckoned him to join him outside.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 8, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
The Duel_​

Kurai swallowed hard, forcing down the anxiety that had risen in his chest.  He was swiftly losing all patience his body could hold.  It was all he could do not to sweep up this... perfectly crafted boy and take him far away into a dark corner of the Earth where none would bear witness to their combined shouts of sinful pleasure.  His forehead was coated in a tiny film of sweat, which made him grateful for his hair that went around his face and over his forehead.  He never had use for his bangs before, but now they hid away the anxious emotions that had shown up on his face.

They made it outside to the grassy fields outside of the stadium.  They stood above 5 yards away from each other.  Kurai drew his Greatsword and took a loose stance, never once allowing his eyes to leave the boy's gaze.  At an unheard signal, he shot forward, his coat and hair whipping back in the wind.  He crossed the distance between them swiftly, swinging his sword horizontally toward the boy's arm.  However, he would not injure the boy at all.  He couldn't bear to imagine this perfect specimen harmed or bloodied.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 8, 2012)

*Sadao*

Awkwardly looking around the locker room, I couldn't find my team mate any where near there. Walking out, I just decided to go wait in the stands and get a leg up on my competition by studying their fighting habits. 

Walking over to the stands, it was quite evident that all of them were packed, ass cheek to ass cheek. If I was going to do anything, it was to stand next to the roaring crowd. "I wonder who's fighting."

As I looked out onto the field, it was some white haired boy, who  seemed to be giving his all against some older woman. Though, it looked as if he was extremely out classed. "Ouu..glad I'm not fighting her." As the fight progressed, the guy ended up losing to that women, but it turned out...he was my partner. 

Sulking into the crowd, I could hear boo's and my name defiled with words of hate. "Ahhh...I'll just lay low..for a couple of hours and meet back up with my team mate."

*Hokuto Hoshi*

He finished his technique summoning another star beast when her clone popped out on his other beast stopping it in its track. "You think a little bit of water is going to stop my techniques?" It continued right after and gave his foe a scratch . _'Good enough.'_ That was when the water began to bubble where the clone dispersed. Suddenly it spouted upwards creating a monster in its place. "A dragon?" He put his hands together and made a couple of signs returning back to the bird sign. The other dog that had attacked looked back over at its target and ran back to his master. That was when the two dogs smashed together and combined, "Join."_ 'With these two together it has become stronger and larg enough to defend me from that thing, and if I have to.'_ He felt a hovering power over his curse mark. _'I'll use this.'_


----------



## Olivia (Feb 8, 2012)

*[Seigrein Senju]

*Seigrein got back up on his feet, watching as the dog went back towards the owner of the jutsu, somehow it was able to block in time before it had actually impacted. Regardless, he noticed that the man in front of him started to grow something on his skin, it looked like some sort of transformation; well two could play at this game.

Not that he exactly needed to do this, but he felt that it should be necessary if he wanted to prove himself to the crowd, something of which he didn't really feel he needed to do until now. Seigrein's eyes slowly closed as a red aura started to bubble around from his body. His eyes quickly opened, to reveal they became solid red, with his sclera becoming absolutely black. The chakra around him started to take form, much like a cloak, which had grown a single tail. Seigrein, smiling showing of his new sharpened teeth quickly jumped towards his opponent at amazing speeds, hoping to slash him with his new refined claws.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 9, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> _Kurai Satsugai
> The Duel_​
> 
> 
> ...



Yuuki
The Duel

Yuuki was fascinated by the boy in front of him and growled under his breath seductively. He loosely gripped his sword of kusanagi a katana which held a fabled past. Something new was swelling inside his heart and emotion so foreign that it startled his body. The boy at the other end of the field was just utterly delicious in every single way. The hunger growing inside of Yuuki was on of lust and anger at the fact he had to temper himself to be the unattainable. 

The boy before him was fast yet something inside him didn't want to swing his blade. He looked as it stopped in motion a test to see if he could react. Yuuki was fairly surprise that he would play such a game. It had aroused his interests more then anything else at the moment. He wanted to also know if his sword was accurately sized or and over compensation problem.​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
The Duel_​

Kurai's blade stopped, barely touching the boy before him's arm.  He allowed the blade to fall from his hands as he lowered his arms and let them hang at his sides.  Despite not doing much physical exertion, he was breathing heavily, his mouth struggling to hold in all the saliva he was generating.  He merely stared at Yuuki for a few seconds before finally speaking.  "I have never denied what my soul has told me.  I'm not about to start today.  I'll be honest with you.  Fighting you... doesn't interest me at all.  I want to explore you, explore what I want to do to you, with you.  It's been plaguing my mind since our eyes met.  I want to see those eyes looking up at me, full of pleasure."

A tiny growl left Kurai's throat as he stepped toward the boy swiftly, grasping his arms in his hands.  "I want you like I have never wanted anything.  More than power... more than friendship...  More than any woman."  He gazed at Yuuki with lust and passion filling his eyes.  "I want to give you so much pleasure that it takes you to the very brink of pure insanity...  I want to deliver your body to heaven, taste your truest flavor, smell your purest scent.  But before I can do any of this..."  Kurai gently ran his thumb over the boy's lips, admiring their softness.  "I.  Need.  Your.  Name."


----------



## Narancia (Feb 9, 2012)

Yuuki
The Duel Of Emotions

The boys fingers felt so soft as they passed by his lips. Yuuki opened his mouth placing a soft kiss upon the boys thumb. He wanted to take his thumb and place it between his fangs just to taste his skin. These emotions were brought on by uncontrollable hormones and Yuuki loved it. He also saw the boy before him had a snake as well and he wanted to see it badly. His body grew fragile, with each touch he weakened into the boys touch. He didn't want to go so fast and have his weak insecurities penetrated by these new emotions. 

" Yu...Yuuki is my..name...but I don't wanna go too fast. at the way your leading and the hormonal imbalance I feel I might get pregnant. (giggle) Awww, it was just a joke but I really do have these unheard of feelings for you little boy. I'd like to do more research before sullying my subject by allowing it to enter foreign objects just yet. Wait a little bit and get...get to know me. "

Yuuki fought back the powerful urges inside him and decided  to allow him to be his friend. He thought boyfriend was the accurate term. He thought of this as a game to see if he really could find love with another human being. His hands reached out and brought the taller boys face down to him and inhaled his scent. It was sweet yet sticky with massive amounts of hormone induced sweating. His lips getting closer and closer wishing to pounce like a tiger on and unsuspecting deer. 
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
The Duel_​

Kurai pressed close to him, their lips touching, but it couldn't really be called a kiss.  "Yuuki...  I like it.  Your voice...  I can't wait to hear it scream for me."  They were sharing the same air with each breath, their bodies pressed tightly together.  Kurai lowered his hands and slid them under Yuuki's shirt, sliding his palms over his tight abs.  His hands traveled down to the boy's waist, pressing him ever more closer, their waists pressed close together.  He looked down into Yuuki's eyes and allowed a smirk to cross his lips.  "Get to know you...  Alright.  I can do that.  How about... dinner and a surprise.  I'll treat you to a meal... and then I can show you a favorite pastime of mine."

Kurai took a few steps back, his body already aching for Yuuki.  He smiled lustfully at him.  "So.  What shall we eat, Yuuki-san?"  He would much rather eat the boy before him, but he had insisted they get to know each other first.  That was fine.  He didn't mind it at all.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 9, 2012)

Yuuki
The Duel Of Emotions

The touch of there lips brought about and unquenchable fire in his heart. His body ached for more within seconds after there lips parting. He could taste the other on his lips and never wished to taste anything else. His lips were exquisite and was more then any food or liquor item he could ever partake. His neck craned to the side exposing his necks flesh as the boys hands roamed all over his body. The lower his hands when the more he tried hiding the blush forming on his face. 

His eyes were half lidded when he heard the words of his new boyfriend hit his ears. A dinner then a special surprise? This had caught him off guard he hadn't prepped himself for such and offer. His real agenda was to have this snow haired boy as his after dinner treat. But he digressed and grabbed the taller boys arm and wrapped his hands around it in a hugging fashion.

"Shall we go to this dinner? I wonder what place you'll find still open while such a tournament is taking place?"
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2012)

(Posting from phone)

Kurai Satsugai


Kurai smiled down at his newly acquired boyfriend and led him toward a small town just outside of the stadium.  The couple walked together through the streets, the anxiety once again building inside up inside of him as he walked so close to Yuuki.  His body yearned for her, a voice in his head was growling and roaring at him, screaming to take Yuuki right here, right now.  He resisted his carnal urges and lead him to a building that read Hideyoshi Resturant and Massage on the sign.  He smirked at Yuuki and lead him into the building, where they were greeted by a young man.  He took them to their seats and brought them both a menu.  Kurai hardly noticed anything.  His eyes were locked onto Yuuki's.  Eventually he got the sense to order, and made the choice of kitsune udon.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 9, 2012)

*Hokuto Hoshi*

As the mist began to pour out and his human sized creation stood in front of him, a sudden power surge poured out of his opponent. "What the heck? He has a special chakra too?" Orange colored bubbles began to pour out of him as he transformed, leaving a single tail swaying behind him. "This power, I'll have to fight this?" Immediately the person in front of him leaped forward with great speed and slashed at him. He had barely anytime at all to react. He was ripped into on his chest and flung into the mist, at the same time his beast technique began to slash at its new foe. 

_'Argh.'_ Hokuto raised his body up and looked at the damage, a large gash that reached across his chest where the claws were at. _'This thing did this to me.'_ The mist began to cover the field because he began to pump more chakra into it until it reached that far. _'I guess I'll have to even the odds as best as I can.' _Hokuto began to concentrate on the curse mark and letting his mind to be taken control of it. The pattern began to spin and black clouds raced across his skin where shimmering stars twinkled. During this transformation he was doing another set of hand signs that were few enough to summon another star beast at his side. His joined beast and his new one began to take on a faded purple color making them a little stronger. His mind began to lose its consciousness and he was on autopilot of the curse mark.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 9, 2012)

Yuuki
The Date

Yuuki held onto his new boyfriend as they made there way out of the arena. The hardness of his muscles were amazing against his lithe skin. He just wanted to touch more of his lovely pristine skin. Yuuki snuggled into his arm and walked slowly. His eyes drifted around as he was comfortable and caught the street they walked down. The Uchiha compound was amazing and had many things never seen before to him. The street alone had many fascinating signs and places to go inside. 

Yuuki was pulled into what seemed to be a dinner. He could catch the glares that people dining inside gave them. This only made Yuuki even more flirtatious towards his boyfriend. His reached up and kissed his boyfriends cheek. He looked back to see the disgusted looks that he had incited from the act. This just made his heart swell with more love for his boyfriend the very act of being with him would be seen as heinous. But in his heart he knew there wasn't a problem at all with it. 

Kurai pulled out Yuuki's chair like a perfect gentleman before he walked over and sat at his own. Yuuki hadn't even noticed that the waiter was waiting to take his order. And when he did he just replied simply.

" I'll have the same as my love "

The waiter seemed to disregard the comment yet still agreed to bring back the same meal. The man before him was all Yuuki wanted to see. This was his first date and he didn't want to disappoint at all. He let his hair hand downwards and cover most of his face. He wanted a more seductive look seeing as he doubted they would be in the restaurant soon. 

​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 5 "Find my Sister"*


Shirasu followed the old man into his jeweler across the road. The attendant who walked with them promptly disappeared into the back, presumably to continue with their work. The shop itself was quaint and old-fashioned, like it had been frozen in time in some long gone era. It did however have a certain charm, and it was neat and tidy to a fault. Apart from the collection of odd trinkets and gems, there were a number of pocket watches which caught Shirasu's attention.

"Hm, you have a keen eye young man", the jeweler said, his senses keen to any errant appraisal of his stock. It was most likely a useful skill in the sales business. The watches themselves were incredibly ornate, sporting different designs and carvings ranging from items in nature to mythical creatures. One even had some kind of strange animal on it with many tails.

"You have some cool stuff here uncle", Shirasu said as he still scoped out the array of items. "Aren't you ever worried about thieves?"

The old man chuckled, not because the question was foolish but probably because it had been asked so often. "Well young man, when you deal in items as rare and obscure as these, it is difficult to price them. Most don't know the value and unless you know the history, you cannot motivate the price." At the old man's explanation, Shirasu simply nodded. It's not like he knew anything about sales, though he did have an understanding of the hidden value of things. It was something his father often spoke to him about when it came to forging swords, the most prized possession of a samurai. 

"So, you said you could tell me about Kai?" Shirasu's little bout of nostalgia served to bring him back to the purpose of his presence in this strange little town.

"Ah yes, Kai" the old man mumbled as he accepted a cup of tea from an attendant that emerged from the back of the shop. Shirasu could not help but notice that he had not been offered any tea but he thought he'd let it slide. "Yes, Kai is a difficult one. His family is by far one of the most influential that visits this little holiday town. As a result, most of the business owners and young people fall over their feet for him."

"But not you?" Shirasu prodded.

"No... let's just say we had a little run in a few years back. Since then, his cold shoulder has affected the general patronage of my store."

_Heh, some it comes down to money at the end of the day..._

For a moment Shirasu wondered if the people out here had anything more to live for. "... anyway", the old man continued, "...his family owns one of the vacation mansions up on the hill that overlooks the town. You must have seen them as you arrived."

Shirasu could not picture how anyone could miss them. massively opulent structures of varying architecture that somehow didn't clash. Their walls literally shone in the sunlight and were visible from a great distance away.

"Mhm, well his family owns the largest of them. That said however, there have been some troubling rumors about parties that happen there, and impressionable young people who return from there changed... scarred in some way... my niece was among such affected. She has never been the same since then."


Shirasu's brow creased slightly at this new information. This little investigative mission may have just taken on a time critical factor.

"...I don't know who this person is that you are searching for... but the mansions up on the hill, that may be a good place to start. You'll find Kai there as well, but be careful. His family hires bodyguards for him. They're no pushovers either, rumor is that they are hired blades from ninja villages. If you wanna talk to Kai, chances are you'll have to go through them."

Shirasu could not keep his lips from curving into a little smirk.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 9, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> *Takashi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"Good luck, trying to kill him. Even though you almost die in the match. He was only toying with you to see how far you will go and what type of fighting skills you have;th your jutsu. This tournament is also a serious joke by the Uchiha leader who sickens me. There is aother thing about the Uchihas they like to muplicate people intill they breakdown from their inner minds of their oppents." Her wolves looked at her as they were glad that she was not like that at all and they would be more medded up than normal. "It all depends on the situation to get a cfriend or two to back you up in a situation even you don't like them at all. You say your team for this tourment is werid, so is everyone elses team you is in this, in the first place. You can lean on me if you are not to proud or sturrborn to get any help from a Uchiha."

Her wolves looked at Moro, doubting he would do that, he could lean on one of the wolves to save his energy. They was thinking Moro match was very last, that suck, but have a advantage of seeing everyone else fight or hearing the fights in stadium 2 anyway. The silver looked at the whiite wolf and the white wolf growled back to ingage themselves in a conversation. "Sometimes it is oky if somone steps in for a moment to help you out to get back on your feet till you can attack again. You can use them for now then leave then if you want. I would not do that to my wolves, to other people that is a different expirence." Her silver wolf know what she meant to hurt any human or betray them at any moment.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2012)

Kurai Satsugai


Kurai stared hungrily at the intoxicating male before him.  Under the table his fists were clenched with a vice-like grip, so tight his knuckles had turned white.  In his head were hundreds, thousands of scenarios he could imagine.  He didn't even notice, or really even care for that matter, when his udon went cold.  Eventually the waiter came back and took their uneaten meals with a scowl, but it was lost on Kurai.  The white haired boy stood and took Yuuki's hand.  "Come on, it's time for the fun part."  He looked down upon his beautiful eyes with a devious smile, and lead Yuuki away from the table.

There was a back room labeled "Couples Only."  Of course, they continued to get glares and scowls, but Kurai paid them no mind.  He brought Yuuki into a room that was pure white.  The bed, the curtains, even the towel folded and laying at the foot of the bed.  Kurai gently leaned forward so his lips were touching Yuuki's ear.  "Strip," he whispered.  "Strip and put the towel around you.  And this."  He handed him a white blindfold before slipping out of the room.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 6 "Find my Sister"*

The hike up 'mansion hill' as it was called was rather uneventful. Shirasu had imagined that if the guy he threatened back at the restaurant was Kai, he might have sent his goons after Shirasu by now. Perhaps they were looking for him down in town not expecting him to be heading to Kai's house... or maybe... this Kai-person was smarter than Shirasu had thought.

The neatly paved road which had steeply sloped upward at the bottom of the hill began to flatten out. It was now a wide, relatively flat paved road running along the hill like a terrace. On the right, a sheer drop down the slope with a view of the town below and the horizon in the distance. On the left, a row of incredibly expensive estates. As fanciful as Shirasu's dreams were, even if he became a bodyguard for the leader of Minamoto himself, Shirasu would not be able to afford such a house.

_Heh, perhaps if I became a lord somehow..._

A strong gust of wind blowing down the hill sent a swirling wash of dry leaves flowing across road creating a surreal scene. As Shirasu looked ahead, amidst the dancing dead leaves, there stood a young man. He was like a statue, seemingly unperturbed by the wind and dust. Most notable however was the fact that the young man had not been standing there a moment before.

"Oyaa~", Shirasu sighed. It looked like it was about to happen right now. The young man blocking Shirasu's path raised his head, revealing a piercing gaze that looked like it could cut vegetables. His black, form-fitting garb and the metal protector adorning his forehead told his occupation clearly.

"You work for Kai?" Shirasu chirped. Despite his upbeat tone he had already set himself. His shoes ground the dirt on the road as his feet shuffled apart into a ready stance.

"My name if Nobu, I am young Lord Kai's 2nd bodyguard. By his command, I will eliminate you." The man's cold tone was somewhat shocking as he non-nonchalantly declared what he intended to do and who had sent him.

"Kai does play around huh? Those are some serious words."

"Prepare yourself."

Another strong gust of wind picked up the leaves and sent them swirling across the paved road once more as the two combatants leaped at each other. A loud clash of steel overpowered the noise of the wind as kunai met armour.

"An unexpected technique..." the ninja commented through gritted teeth. His arms strained and flexed attempting to overpower the armoured leg that Shirasu defended with.

"It's not quite finished yet... when I fix it... I'm thinking of call it _Capon Stance_", Shirasu's matter-of-fact statement belied the effort he was exerting. This ninja was a hell of a lot stronger than he looked.

"That's a unique name... though I wonder if you will live long enough to use it!" The ninja suddenly shoved Shirasu's backwards at a rate of knots, sending him tumbling along the hard road paving. The novice samurai copped a mouth full of dirt before he finally brought his rolling under control and righted himself. A slight tinge of red stained Shirasu's teeth and a familiar salty taste came on his tongue.

_Damn, how did he do that?_

"You seem confused", the ninja smirked. "Don't you know of techniques that enhance strength through chakra manipulation? If you do not even know such basics, how can you hope to prevail? Someone like you cannot survive in this world's military. The only path that lies before you is extinction, like the samurai of old. Those fools who clung to outdated methods to their deaths."

Shirasu's face changed from a grimace to one of silent contemplation. "You say some interesting things, Nobu-san."


----------



## Narancia (Feb 9, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Kurai Satsugai
> 
> 
> Kurai stared hungrily at the intoxicating male before him.  Under the table his fists were clenched with a vice-like grip, so tight his knuckles had turned white.  In his head were hundreds, thousands of scenarios he could imagine.  He didn't even notice, or really even care for that matter, when his udon went cold.  Eventually the waiter came back and took their uneaten meals with a scowl, but it was lost on Kurai.  The white haired boy stood and took Yuuki's hand.  "Come on, it's time for the fun part."  He looked down upon his beautiful eyes with a devious smile, and lead Yuuki away from the table.
> ...



Yuuki

The taller boy in front of him was just so delectable. It could be seen in his every movement that he wanted to ravage him. Yuuki had heard stories of love before and something close to his heart. As they sat there in silent stares the story went on in his mind. The tale of the snake and the hawk a romantic love story. 

It started by a snake being trapped within a well the well was spacious but to tall for the young snake to slither up. Soon after time passed the snake began to weep at the sky wishing to be as free as it was. Yuuki was brought back to reality by the fact his boyfriend just gripped his hand. 

The boy called to Yuuki, his voice pulsing with lust it was hypnotic in nature. The young snake boy could do nothing but stand and reaching out for Kurai. His eyes were different the eyes of a killer were long gone and the eyes he bore were so gentle and cute. At that moment Yuuki promised himself to Kurai and he would do anything to make him happy. 

They finally made there way to the "Couples Only" section and he was surprised at the fact it was a private room. His surprise was met with delight when he heard his love tell him to strip. He blew a kiss at the boy as he left the room he truly was in love and he would murder and rend anything asunder if it interfered. 

Yuuki slowly began to strip down he wished Kurai was watching his movements. As the last article of clothing was lost he quickly wrapped the towel around him yet in a more feminine manner. It covered between his legs and some of his chest. He had always been mistaken for a girl so he started to adopt some feminine mannerisms. 

The last to go on was the blindfold, it wasn't that much of a stretch to say he trusted his love completely. This had to be the weirdest time for him, he just started to get his mind back and now it's clouded with lust. His entire body ached what what was coming next but sadly he knew the pleasure would come to a end eventually. 
_
"I guess we'll just have to do that more then once. (giggle)"_


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_


The white-haired boy slowly entered the room, sliding the paper door open and closing it, making sure Yuuki knew _someone_ was in the room with him.  He shedded his coat and gloves, wanting to feel Yuuki's flesh for himself, without anything in between them, before rubbing a massage oil on them.  He pressed as close as possible to Yuuki, his chest up against the his dark-haired love's back.  His hand slid up Yuuki's chest, resting on his collarbone.  He trailed his tongue up his neck, before slowly kissing back down it.  His hands played along his ribs cage before wrapping around his waist and pulling him close.  His lips were lightly touching Yuuki's ear, whispering into it.

"Hello, Yuuki.  I am going to be your masseur for tonight."  Kurai pulled him to the bed and laid him face down on it.  He straddled him from behind and began running his hands up Yuuki's back, massaging and applying gentle pressure.  The oil made the warmth of his hands escalate, warming his lover's back to the touch.  He leaned close to his ear, smirking a bit.  "Where do you want to feel good?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 9, 2012)

*Senseless Carnage*
_The Gentlemen_​
Blood.
Gore.
Death.

These where the reasons why this roaring crowd was here. They cared not for the prize, not for who won. No. They came here to see that of two teenage kids beat each other until their faces where unrecognizable messes. They have come to witness a ring of dirt become a ring of sanguine liquid that represented hardships and wars.

Animals. The whole lot of them, animals.

Slowly he walked from the locker room to the center ring, watching his crowd cheering for him. No. For death. With a tense face he brought his head down from the waves of cries above and back down to earth. Toward his opponents locker room. Hisoka, someone named Hisoka, that was all he knew. Nothing else, nothing about their skills or abilities. No simply that they had a name, and a name? It says far too much. A name means that someone named them. That they have a family. That they are sentient, can reason. That they can feel, have dreams, have life. And The Gentlemen? He was asked to crush this.

"Sent here to play a game for barbarians." He said to himself, not that anyone could hear him over the roars of the crowd, although they did die down a little when they saw his mouth move, hoping to hear what he had to say. Hoping to hear his "Last words" should it come to that.


----------



## River Song (Feb 9, 2012)

Laix said:


> *Cael Nasaki LT*
> *DIGNITY GONE
> 
> *Cael watched in horror as the rats picked up his things and dragged them through the mud to the girl that had just approached him. Her voice was angered yet flustered as she demanded Cael tell her what he was doing.
> ...




*Yoko Senju*

She looked on a small smile tugging at her lips, she twirled the garments around in her hand looking at the boy with a challenging look. "Well I could give it to you but that would be no fun."

"Plus I don't want to get to close to you, you're more than a little suspicious  no matter what you say. But can I just tell you, you picked the wrong girl to spy on."

She put the clothes down, on the ground, laying them out neatly before she turned back to Cael, a mischievous glint in her eye. She raised her hand pointing at him, she turned her hand around so her palm was facing upwards and with her two fingers beckoned him forward.

"Lets make it into a game, you can have your stuff back... if you can get it!"


----------



## Narancia (Feb 9, 2012)

*~Yuuki~*
Love​

A slight sound could be heard as someone came into the room. The crackle of the paper could be heard as whoever walked through. His heart beat rose slightly at the anticipation of knowing who it was. Yuuki quickly forgot all of his skills as he was touched. His body was lit on fire by the sensations he was feeling. His hands rose only slightly to catch the other boys hands as they dove lower. Yuuki's voice was sweet but direct to the point. 

_" tsk, tsk not yet "

_A surprising sound came from his mouth as he could feel something trace down his back. It was and unusual sound that was akin to a moan of pleasure. His eyes close and his body hitched at the mere touch of the others tongue. Yuuki wasn't able to catch his breathe as he was lain softly upon a bed. Kurai's voice seeming heavenly upon his ears.  His heart was open to anything Kurai wanted to do. This was the fabled thing that he never thought he would experience in his life. This was honest and true love and he smiled because of it. 

_" I don't know...just being with you makes me feel good....so you choose. "

_Yuuki meant the words that he said but something inside him felt this was right. He was lonely all his life and now he was feeling wanted and loved. A tear escaped his eye, he tried his best to wipe it away before Kurai could see. His solitary life before was no more and there would be nothing but happiness. Yuuki felt behind him feel Kurai's leg wanting to know if all of this was real seeing as the situation baffled him in the least.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 9, 2012)

*Takashi*


Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*
> 
> "Good luck, trying to kill him. Even though you almost die in the match. He was only toying with you to see how far you will go and what type of fighting skills you have;th your jutsu. This tournament is also a serious joke by the Uchiha leader who sickens me. There is aother thing about the Uchihas they like to muplicate people intill they breakdown from their inner minds of their oppents." Her wolves looked at her as they were glad that she was not like that at all and they would be more medded up than normal. "It all depends on the situation to get a cfriend or two to back you up in a situation even you don't like them at all. You say your team for this tourment is werid, so is everyone elses team you is in this, in the first place. You can lean on me if you are not to proud or sturrborn to get any help from a Uchiha."
> 
> Her wolves looked at Moro, doubting he would do that, he could lean on one of the wolves to save his energy. They was thinking Moro match was very last, that suck, but have a advantage of seeing everyone else fight or hearing the fights in stadium 2 anyway. The silver looked at the whiite wolf and the white wolf growled back to ingage themselves in a conversation. "Sometimes it is oky if somone steps in for a moment to help you out to get back on your feet till you can attack again. You can use them for now then leave then if you want. I would not do that to my wolves, to other people that is a different expirence." Her silver wolf know what she meant to hurt any human or betray them at any moment.



The boy took off his red eyes from Moro as she was saying that Kurai wa sprobably just toying with him, obviously the one he wanted to kill was Ryu for forfeiting but still it was not too comfortable when someone tells you that you were being tried bas a kid in the middle of a fight." No i meant Ima gonna kill dat Ryu bastard "he said clearing his killing intentions, then Moro told him that he could lean against her, something that the Aosuki did not compute at all and just nodded, not that it seemed like she would attack him any time soon or anything.

"?kay Ima gonna lean on ya..."he said not really caring about it, at this point he was not going to reject the help of the Uchiha, watching the next match of his team mate was abit more important than just go without trusting in the person that tried to take care of him while he was uncosncious. Passing his left arm around the shoulders of the girl, he used her body as a support, trying to stay standing while preparing to see the incoming battle. 

" Thank ya, i think... "Takashi said now looking at the arena.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ryoji's LT 

My eyes close? in the instance of a second I elude myself in sweet and lush slumber. My eyes slowly close and the perception of reality escapes my vision completely.  I no longer see what reality is, neither do I comprehend where I am being led to. I can feel my body ease, my mind rest, my breath sooth and my worries wonder in an everlasting abyss. The sensation of sleep sooths my nervous system, sending waves of relaxation towards my brain that caused my head to whirl in a sea of dreams.  My once tense complexion, tense reflection and tense, being is now in complete ease. 

However?

There was an instance.

Less than a second, more than half a second.

I sensed a mayor disturbance.

As if reality had been rip to shred, as if my very being was being torn from the clutches of reality, or better yet, of what I perceived as reality. My head started to sense and excruciating amount of pain. In that very instance I felt the world crumble under the heel of my feet. My legs shook with uncontrollable and unknown fear. The fabric of reality? I could feel it slipping away from not just my grip, but my very self.

The looming sensation of death roamed around this unknown universe. What was only a slight perception of half a second, completing a second, seemed like a dreadful eternity within my very being, my very existence. 

Fear eluded my thoughts. Confusion fought through my system, I could sense that where I was heading was nothing compared to my world. Unable to open my eyes, the desire to not know what awaited for me in these swirling vortex of evil? I declined the sensation of curiosity and kept my eyes to a close. My decision brew, I would not open my eyes, I would decline these existence, these unsought dimension that my very self had been dragged into. 

I wish to curl up and just forget my distress, but there was soon something that denied me from doing so. I started falling, and abyssal carnage had enter my thought, millions upon millions of images coursed through my vision, some I could not stomach, other I could only watch with great envy, nevertheless a large amount of images wherein blood and death roamed an unknown, advance world. Where chakara, nor any type of overwhelming human strength existed. 

Wherein men and woman alike sustained their mortality with use of tools that were based with only a slight pull of the finger. Metallic like armaments, many upon many have died, with a slight push of a button, I saw many lives depart from this Earth.

?

I've Ascended my reality, and seemed to have warped towards a world where my existence...

Was never ordained.

_*Ryoji's Reality Ascension Arc*_

​


----------



## Kenju (Feb 9, 2012)

*Akise Nara*
_Tournament Arc_​
That was it, both of the contestants were rendered unconscious and immobile. On the destroyed surface the two lay there like dead destroyed surface the two lay there like dead bodies. The crowd whispers and wonders who the winner of the match is decided to. They ask each other and argue just who the winner is. The main conflicts are between are the Hyuuga's and Nara's well not necessarily, since the Nara shinobi were taking it less aggressively.

However, neither one of the side's views matter because it wasn't their decision. That right didn't belong to them, only the judges. After a few minutes of the crowd waiting restlessly, while they wait for the decision. The Nara and Hyuuga laid out unmovable with only the support of their clans backing them

Finally, the judges break through the silence and assert their voice...

"*We have come to a conclusion
that there is no winner, therefor this battle is a tie!*"

A roar of boos surrounded them from all sides. It's the worst outcome possible where no one can cheer for the winner...
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 9, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"No problem at all, you need help taking him down. Even though it is your kill. You may have problems killing him, even though you be throw on your back side. The wolf will keep fighting intill it is dead or no energy left, I be there to help you. Even though you still have a disliking towards me. In due time of the midnight hour when the wolves howled someday I will trust you." She know the last part did not make any scense as it was part of the wolf code. To Moro maybe he would understand women and find that mate of his or being sinle is fine in the world too. She was wondering about her own sex appealed as she had her ers cocked to listen as the next battle rear up for some action.

Her silver wolf got jealous, his tail was sticking up and not waving. He was not jealous about  Takashi's arm around Moro's shoulders. There was a line and if was pushed enough he was going to attack. He did not Moro to make a mistake with the wrong guy. The white wolf was getting this from the silver wolf as he growled at his friend to back off. They are only being friendly towards eachother nothing is going to happen between then at the moment. The silver wolf growled back if he say something about the cute way she twitches her ears he is pushing it. His gold eyes gleamed a little as the silver wolf calmes down. The white wolf wonder if the silver wolf acted like this all men that hung around Moro.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Love_

Kurai turned Yuuki around, staring deep into his brilliant red eyes.  Everythign was right, was perfect.  He leaned closer to his prize and pried apart Yuuki's lips with his own, kissing him deeply.  He slipped his tongue into Yuuki's soft mouth, meeting the black-haired boy's wonderful tongue with his own.  He slowly pulled away and trailed kisses down his neck and chest, running his fingers along Yuuki's ribs.  He grasped Yuuki's towel gently before grinning up at the boy.

_
~ Fade to Black ~_​

Kurai sat up from their bed, stretching and yawning before pulling on his pants.  He ran his fingers through his silvery hair and looked down at his love, who was still asleep.  He smiled happily, pure joy filling his heart.  He stroked the side of the boys gentle face.  They hadn't gone all the way, as Yuuki had stopped him.  But sleeping so close to him was just as great.  Golden sunlight poured into the room from the window and Kurai stood, smiling at the sun.  How had he gotten so fortunate?  He had no idea.  Suddenly a brief flash of pain shot through him, so great it made him grasp at his heart, a pained grimace on his face.  It was gone just as swiftly as it came, and left Kurai only confused.  _What the Hell was that?_


----------



## Narancia (Feb 9, 2012)

Yuuki
Lovers

Yuuki's body was in heaven and it hadn't bothered him at all if he was treated like a girl. His mind was perfectly content as he slept. His eyes opened suddenly startled out of his dreams by something. His entire body seemed to radiate for a second as if some unseen for was trying to pierce his soul. The action felt like it had taken minutes to transpire but in reality everything happened in a millisecond. Yuuki rose from his laying position and looked back and forth looking for something. His eyes finally stopped and roamed over the boys back as he already had awoken and was up. Yuuki draped his arms over his lovers neck and kissed his neck. 

"Good Morning Lover"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Love_

Kurai smiled warmly and turned to wrap his arms around his boyfriend's - still made him smile to think of Yuuki like that- waist, kissing him deeply.  Once again their tongue met in a frenzy, a desperate struggle for dominance.  Kurai pulled his tongue into his mouth, before sucking his tongue very gently.  Eventually he released his hold on Yuuki's tongue, breathless.  He stroked his hair gently, his smile wide.  "Good morning, my love."  He released his hold on Yuuki's waist and put his coat on, chuckling.  "So...  Last night was... amazing.  I've never experienced anything like that."  Once his jacket was on and his sword was on his back, before turning back to his lover and kissing him deeply once more, unable to keep away from him when he was so close.  

Kurai lifted Yuuki off of the ground, wrapping the boys legs around his waist and pressing him up against a wall, playing with his tongue and running his hands up the boy's chest and massaging his shoulders as they kissed.  He ground his body up against his lover's, wishing he never put his clothes back on.  He suckled on his neck and moved to his earlobe, teasing him by gently massaging his abs just above his waist.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 9, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_
*Mission - The Creature from the Abyss*​











​
Before Noctis could make a move, the beast appeared right beside him about to smash his claws into his weak body. Noctis just had time to foretell this attack, but didn't have time to dodge it.

"_His speed is incredible.... I barely had enough time see this happen._" 

The monster thrusted his fists forward as Noctis stood idly by knowing he won't be able to manoeuver around it. The claws had closed in towards the boy's fragile face. 

*KA-SSH!!!*

The shattering of crystals was heard. A shard of crystallis was now seen holding back the aggressive attack the monster attempted. Noctis could feel the heavy breathing coming from the creature's mouth onto his face. His eyes were filled with the intent to kill and the slobber coming out of his mouth showed his thirst for blood.

Noctis was a bit startled to see his shard shake by a bit from just a punch from him. He knew this creature wasn't normal and could tell a punch from him would render his body into pink mist. He pulled back seeing this as the creature had already begun to make it's move.

"_Even just a punch, this monster could kill me in a single shot. I have to make my next moves count..._"

Noctis needed to find an opening, his attacks were purely based on his claws and his speed. This time, he had used his Surigan preemptively seeing the next 5 seconds. The creature suddenly appeared behind Noctis with both of it's fists coupled together about to slam down onto the boy. 

"_3 meters to the left, I'll be able to barely avoid it._" As Noctis moved to the left, the creature's paws had slammed onto the ground, cracking it by a little bit. At the same time, Noctis had avoided a certain fate. With the time he had now, he performed a quick counter. His right armed charged with lightning release, forming into a lance like structure. He maintained his balance as he stomped one foot onto the earth to rush forward and strike with his technique. As he closed in on the creature, who was still recovering it's stamina from the previous attack, the young boy had roared,

"*Kanenkon!!!*" 

The boy had lunged his electric lance forward and struck the monster's arm. Before Noctis could realized, the creature wasn't harmed by this attack. The lance had only pierced through the surface of it's skin. "_What?!_" The electric lance dissipated and a gigantic roar was let out from it's mouth annoyed by the attack that Noctis had attempted. Noctis covered his ears to avoid them from bursting on the inside. 

Immediately afterward, it regained it's strength and attempted another punch at Noctis while he was temporarily immobile from the loudness of it's scream. 
At this time, Noctis could not concentrate on dodging this attack. He then remembered his lightning streams still planted into the ground. He had manipulated his lightning streams at the time he had on his hands, and used it to form a barrier at a position of where the beast was going to strike. 

The lightning from the small barrier had been struck, and, in return, surged through the monster's fist to paralyze it. The recoil from the punch had knocked the boy back, sliding on the ground. The friction from the ground had eventually stopped the boy from moving back any further. Noctis had slowly gotten up seeing the creature even more pissed. He had to end this now.

Once again, he looked into the future and noticed his incoming attack within the first second. The creature, as expected, appeared in front of Noctis attempting another slam with it's other functioning fist. Noctis charged his fists greatly with lightning release. As it's fist had smashed below, Noctis swerved to the side to avoid it and immediately stepped onto it's fist as a support to reach it's face. 

With his fist tightened, he had performed a uppercut charged with electricity, hitting it's jaw. The creature tried to hold this upward force down, but the lightning release broke through. At this moment, the creature felt itself lifted into the air by this upward force and brought down to the ground with it's jaw damaged. 

Noctis landed onto the ground and fell onto his one knee. Heavily breathing, he lost a bit of chakra from that last attack. The fight was over... or so he thought. The creature lying on the ground opened it's eyes, quickly stood on it's four legs, recovering from last attack, which then it had instantly charged towards the boy.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 9, 2012)

_Yuuki_
*~Lovers~*​
The rough way he was being handled merely enforced his love for his brash snow haired boy. Yuuki's shirt was hanging off of him and his underwear was still on the bed. When he smiled he quickly closed his mouth realizing he was revealing his fangs. Kurai seemed to be immune to small doses of poison within his saliva. There tongues brought together swirled into and endless vortex of pleasure. There lungs were stationary as there mouths were overrun with trying to envelope each others mouths. Once they parted for air Yuuki inhaled as much air as he could before responding to such a beautiful onslaught of love. 

" Last Night? You mean every night from now on right my love? "

Yuuki tilted his head to the side in a question way. He wondered why Kurai was dressed so suddenly he wanted to spend the whole day with his new lover. His legs gripped a bit more around the taller boy as a sign to never let him go. Yuuki brought his hand up and moved some of the hair out of his face before pushing a quick peck on the lips of his love.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Love_

Kurai smiled and cupped Yuuki's face gently.  "Forgive me my love.  Every night from now on."  He chuckled and returned to going back to kissing Yuuki, slipping his tongue back inside his mouth.  He removed his coat, he really shouldn't have put it on, anyway.  He carried Yuuki right back to the bed and laid him down on it gently, keeping his lips covered with his own.  He unbuttoned his pants and fhrew them off, climbing on top of Yuuki and throwing the blankets over them.

_~ Fade to Black ~_​
Kurai sat up in bed, his boyfriend in his lap.  Their lips were furiously attacking each other, neither one leeting up.

_~ Fade to Black, er... Again ~_​
Kurai pinned Yuuki to the wall, running his lips down Yuuki's neck and chest hungrily.

_~ Come on, Guys, Seriously? ~_​
Night had fallen when the two had pulled apart fer, each other, content to just smile and stare into each others eyes.  Kurai kissed his boyfriend gently.  He stroked his dark hair gently, smiling widely.  He planted another kiss on his forehead before sitting up.  He chuckled and smiled down at Yuuki deviously.  "So...  Did you have something you wanted to do in mind, or should we just keep going for another few rounds?"


----------



## Bringer (Feb 9, 2012)

*Ketsueki*
*Bloodbath*
*LT*

The ruby red eyed boy was staring directly at a wolf. They were staring for 5 minutes straight. Ketsueki was about to take one step but the wolf quickly snarled at the boy. Ketsueki remained staring at the wolf. 

"HEHEHEHE!!! Do you mind."

Ketsueki spoke taking a few more steps causing the wolf to charge him. Ketsueki smiled. As soon as the wolf got near Ketsueki turned into a pile of blood. The wolf splashed in the puddle of blood that was Ketsueki.

The wolf sniffed the blood in confusion. It walked out of the puddle of blood. Ketsueki began to reform into his regular human body form instead of a blood puddle. He was behind the wolf. He pulled out a Kunai.

*"AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"*

"AHAHAHAHAHA!!!"

The screams of pain from the wolf made Ketsueki laugh. Ketsueki dug his kunai into the wolf and began stabbing it and stabbing it. He finally stabbed it head multiple times and then its chest. Finally the wolf remained silent.

Ketsueki then stretched and laid down on the puddle of blood. 

"Oh!!! Oh!!! Next time I should a kunai in my next victim eye ball!! And then I should *DIG AND DIG IN THROUGH ITS EYES UNTIL IN THE BRAIN AND THEN START EATING ITS BRAINS!!!!* Ahahahaha. That sounds perfect.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 9, 2012)

_*Seigrein Senju*
*~Unleashing the Beast~*









_
​He had made direct contact with his opponent, blood flying in the air. He noticed as the match went on the more blood-lusted he became, a strange trait for someone such as himself, but this was just a battle, nothing more and nothing less. With Melody all safe in the stands he could go as out as he wanted! A small smiled grew on his face, showing off his new sharp like teeth, as a beast came in, charging straight towards him.

Seigrien jumped back once again, but the beast seemed stronger. In fact it had made full contact with the backside of Seigrein's leg. Quickly flood started to flow out, spraying as Seigrein continued to jump backwards. Finally finding a good stopping point he noticed that he was in a shroud of mist, and the continuous amount of bloodloss didn't help either. But, he didn't care. In fact all this had done was excite himself even more! 

Ignoring the pain he quickly crouched, ready to jump and track his opponent down, but was stopped by a voice in his head. Opening his eyes he found himself standing in front of the giant beast. The seal that seemed to hold it in place was slowly opening, while a giant mass of chakra surrounded Seigrein's body. He wasn't quite sure what exactly was happening, but it seemed as if the tailed beasts bloodlust had been feeding its way to Seigrein from when he was in this mode. Although even figuring this out, Seigrein didn't care in the slightest, in fact, he was glad he could enjoy a battle like this.

More chakra continued to pour out as Seigrein felt a sharp pain in his stomach. He wanted to show the entire world how fearsome he could be, that he was a opponent not to be messed with; maybe this way everyone would leave him and Melody alone. He walked towards the cage, chakra encasing him ever so more as the closer he approached. Eventually he reached the sealing tag, and made a large grin.
_*"Have you finally decided to follow my will?"*_​
Seigrein doesn't answer the beast, and instead, just pulls the tag off. Quickly, the seal becomes undone, and the cage doors fly open. The Sanbi quickly comes crashing out, as if it were going on a rampage. Seigrein finally decides to say:

"I don't care about that at all, just show them our all power!"​
The Sanbi doesn't negotiate, and quickly it's chakra completely covers Seigrein's body in a dense coating. The chakra, from the outside, quickly emerges from Seigrein's body, quickly taking form. Water starts to sprout from the ground, a giant like shell starts to form, and Seigrein's body ultimately disappears. The chakra then takes it's complete shape as it roars to the sky, signifying the completion of the Sanbi's transformation.

The dome above them is completely shattered, as the Sanbi tries to move in the small area of space it is given. One movement from it's arm creates a hand-print on the stage below it. The Sanbi cries out another roar before red and blue chakra balls quickly start to form towards the center of its mouth.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 9, 2012)

_Yuuki_
*~Lovers~*

Yuuki straddled his lover before kissing him deeply. This was all the answer his love needed from him. Yuuki's mind had been completely euphoric by the actions which just took place. He never thought his body could [censored] and take a *[censored]* like that. The only thing on Yuuki's mind was to put his *[censored][censored][censored][censored] *but he really wanted to know what it tasted like. Yuuki started to move his hand towards his loves chest then.....
_
[Hello I'm the narrator this scene is too graphic I mean saying fade to black or even censored wouldn't contain what I'm watching. OMG, how is he bending like that! O...m....g his leg is and kurai's.....wow...wait is he gonna...that's not possible....]_

"Wow my love that was crazy"
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 9, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro and her wolves heard howling from the distance, she still had a tan from the desert. Then they heard it go silent. Her silver wolf nods to get going to this hurt comraded of theirs. Moro ran off with her wolves, Romulus and his wolves had to deal with something and theytook another path. Moro and her wolves kept running as they followed the smell of blood slain on the floor. Her and her wolves surrounded the dead wolf and the guy that killed it. The ailver wolf walked up to the black wolf on the ground then nudge it, the black wolf did not move at all. Her silver looked at Moro and wonder what will she do this give this guy some pain for that wolf he killed. Moro lower her face and nuzzle him, Moro did not cared to get blood on her. She kissed him on the lips as she pulled him in to her lap.

Her wolves was weary of Moro being flirty to a guy covered in blood or smelled like him. They were thinking why would Moro treat a guy like this who just killed their kind. They gave sly smiles as she was going to do something then just flirt with this guy. Moro stroked him like one of his wolves, Moro felt she found a new type of crazy wolf that was just crazy with no one to calm him down. Moro did not say anything but her wolves were saying so amny things through out their growls.

"Shush my friends, someone else needs my attention right now," Moro was on guard as she had no clue what this guy was going to do to her at all.


----------



## Kei (Feb 9, 2012)

Yomi

It felt really nice after he left her, she closed her eyes as she felt the warmth radiating from her head to her lower regions on the body. Yomi touched the place that was now still dimming down in the warmth, she didn't want it to go yet. When Kurai left her, she felt that warm feeling leave her like it wasn't there to begin with. Yomi felt herself trying to hold on to this strange feeling...

This was didn't want it to disappear...

This feeling in her heart, it was rushing, and making her feel a little bit on the flustered side. She was so close to him, and him to her. They shared the same air, the same breath for a minute, and Yomi remembered the way it felt to be so close. What were these strange feelings?

It was weird....

It was truthfully so weird, what were these feelings that made her heart beat so fast, and why was her heart tightening up against her chest

"It feels..." Yomi began, "It feels weird..."

She wished her heart was stop beating this weird but the thought of Kurai being around her again made Yomi breath heavily. But she shook her head, she had to get over it, she just had too. There was no other way to do it, Yomi got up and made her way back to the stadium...

The feeling...

She wanted to feel it again...


----------



## Bringer (Feb 9, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu began running back to Pod 1. He just remember his friend Seigrein match was on. Was he a friend? Fugetsu just shook his head. They were teammates at least. Fugetsu began running. Ever since Tenshi was sent to the medical room Fugetsu began hightailing it back to the match. Fugetsu quickly jumped and landed in his reserved seat. 

"YEAH I MADE IT RIGHT BEFORE THE MATCH ENDED!!"

*Shhhh!!!*

"SHHH Your self!!"

Fugetsu grabbed a water battle and drunk some water. He then watched the match. It was Seigrein and some other kid. Fugetsu watched it normally until he noticed something. He spit the waterfall on the person in front of him. The tailed beast !!

"Someone get lord Azuma or one of the clan leaders!!!!!"

Fugetsu jumped out his chair and began using chakara to walk on the top a of a building he had full view.

"No way im fighting that shit......but yet I want to."

*Ketsueki*
*Foolish*
*LT*

Ketsueki was grabbed to the girl lap. He was confused. The girl tried to kiss his slips but Ketsueki started struggling to stop it. He did not want to be kissed by the person who was about to kill.

He heard the wolves growls. But he did not care. He felt....the girls touch. It was gentle. He has never been...touched gentle his whole life. Ketsueki was deep in thought and stopped struggling.

_"What is this feeling.......in me......"_

Ketsueki seen a image flashing to his father and sister. It made him want to smile. Not in a evil way. But in a happy way. But then the thought of his mother came. His mother!!! Ketsueki began shaking. He began getting angry. But then stopped.

Ketsueki raised his hand up. He wanted to stroke this girls face. He slowly moved his hand towards her face. As it was inches away he stopped. He stared at the girl. His hand were so close. He could feel the anticipation. He never knew the feeling gentle exist. As he was about to stroke her a dumb smile came to his face. A smile where his teeth was showing.

"AHAHAHAHA ITS ALL A JOKE!!!"

Ketsueki activated his fire hand technique and then thrust his hand forward to try and burn the girls face off!!

"Im a loon so what AHAHAHAHAHA!!!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 9, 2012)

*Takashi*

The fourteen-year-old turned his face to look at moro as she offered to help him to kill Ryu, a little smile caem to his face as he just closed his eyes before answering" Nah, it?s ?kay. I won?t kill him...unless my team loses dis round of tha tourney. If dat happens I?ll definitely hunt him down by myself  " that was his response at the offering of the Uchiha girl. Suddenly, the roaring crowd called his attention as the last contendr of the opposite team entered the ring where Hisoka would fight him. Takashi could see a blond guy of arouund his age, maybe a couple of years older than him. He had blue eyes and by his looks, he was really calm waiting fro whatever could come out from the other side of the arena. 

 "Sent here to play a game for barbarians." As the guy muttered something, the crowd got slightly silent as they also wanted to know what the guy said. Thanks to that Takashi was able to hear a little of what he said from the distance and then completing the sentence in hismind with what he was able to read from the lips of the blond. The Aosuki frowned a little at the word " barbarians " it was not as if he were that different. 

However his attention got distracted by the growls of the wolves that were still acting protectively of Moro although he didn?t know that indeed it was some kind of jealousy coming from the animals. Ignoring the growls, the sharp-toothed young man spoke " Tsk. Dat bastard sayin?dose smart things. I think tha chick in my team can be ?kay by herself. Let?s go somewhere else. "he said taking off his arm from her and then started to walk through the same way tehy came from, now at a better pace. His body starting to get back in shape already.

Before giving another step forward, he looked back at the girl" Oh yeah, do ya know any place we could go ta? I fergot fer a second dat I don?t know dis place "he said now ashamed of himself while scratching his head. Certainly he wa snot the inexpressive and apprently emotionless kid he was before that meteor rain.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 9, 2012)

*Hokuto Hoshi*

The curse mark forced purple chakra out of him as if it were smoke and his other chakra dog began to charge at the enemy while a chakra rope began to emerge from his hand. He was about to attack when all of the sudden he was thrown from the field into the stands. _'Argh!'_ The curse mark receded and his mind was now of his own. From the mist he could see a monster emerge. _'What the heck is that? I don't have the ability to fight that.'_ He then began to cough uncontrollably and looked down where he saw black blood. _ 'Is this from this thing on my neck?'_ He began to feel a soreness run through his muscles. _'Did I waste too much chakra as well?'_ The wounds on his chest began to blacken and crack on his skin. _'What is happening to me?'_ He looked back up to the monster in the arena,_ 'what is happening to him? I have a lot to talk about with my leader.'_

*Aoi Sarutobi*

She was replacing her weapons when she suddenly heard a large impact outside. A monster emerged from the mist and three tails swayed out from it with water spouting around. "What are these ninjas? What is this tournament really for?" She stood up and began to look for Enma. Enma ran back inside with a fruit for Aoi when he heard the commotion as well. "Aoi, are you alright?" She looked over and back outside the window, "of course I am. Do you know who that is Enma?" He handed her the fruit and jumped up on her shoulder. "That is supposed to be your team mate." "We'll have to fight harder than we have before." Enma turned towards her, "why is that?" She turned around and sealed the last weapon. "If our teammate is this strong, whose to say that the others aren't even stronger than that? This whole time... Lets go. We should get away from the immediate area before anything more happens to the scenery." Enma jumped on her shoulder and Aoi began sprinting away as fast as she could. "Are you sure you should be running?" "What else should I do? Sit there and be crushed?" Enma hung onto her shoulder as he thought, "yeah, you're right about that."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 9, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Useless*


"SEIGREIN!!!"

Fugetsu preformed some hand signs. He then began to use wooden dome technique. He had to imagine something big. Something humongous. And imagining a giant wooden dome should not take much imagination. 

"HA!!!"

Something quickly grabbed Fugetsu hand and stopped the technique. Fugetsu saw the Hyuugan clan leader. Fugetsu seen the serious look. He then threw Fugetsu as far as possible away from the pod 1 area.

Fugetsu landed outside of Pod 1 with a thud.




*Kirei Hyuuga*

Kirei grabbed Tenshi from the medical room and jumped out the window holding Tenshi. She was told by her husband to leave the area. He said he would handle everything on his own.

Kirei exited Pod 1 to see Fugetsu. Kirei had to go back in there. She ran up to the boy Fugetsu and smiled.

"Take Tenshi......everyone needs us strong shinobis...."

Kirei began running back towards Pod 1 area. She met up with Hageshii staring at the beast. They both nodded.


*Cheshire*

Cheshire was outside the arena. Ketsueki was on the floor. She had knocked him out and evacuated him.

"You have so much potential cant allow you to die.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 9, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro felt the heat from the guy's hand heated up like flames as her sword activated to protected from the flames to not be burn. She took his hand and let him stroke her face gentle as her hot lips kissed him again. She know if he could stand the heat of her hot body temptured, he could let the heat of hell build up in the sword to be released later. In some way she ended up with a high body temptured that was less hotter than flames. Her wolves were looking at Moro hoping she did not catch the ground on fire because of this guy. She was hoping the guy could stand her body tempture, like a warm glow of a camp fire. She took off her shirt as she had a skimpy top under her top.

"Here feel something warm and soft," he let the other guys hand to lead to her chest. She still had a feeling this guy was scared and confused in his head. In a soft voice, "just take it easy." She was a bit cpnfused herself as she was never like this with a guy before, it was a bit scary of her own actions as well. Her wolves growled to give her as much warnings as possiable to not make a mistake that would cost her some injuries for messing around with a guy that is dangerous to anyone right now or Moro was going to tame him in some way of a women.

*Moro Uchiha  Tournament Arc*

Moro heard the words off the other guy that enter the arena, she did not like the words he said about everyone in the Tournament. she had her thoughts rolling as she played the whole sentence through her mind. She was wondering why was he here if he thought and said that. Was he here for other reasons size glory and she could tell by it, she wish the crowd would shut up about their stupid cheers and loudness. She felt Takashi's arm off of her shoulders, and heard him ask if their was some place that they could go eat somewhere, he did not know the area at all.

"I know a place, but first. Silver wolf go tell Romulus to send his hawk to me 15 minutes before my match starts." Her silver off to find Romulus and he was still in the same seat as he growled at the doc. Romulus growled back and it was not good at all, as he glared at the silver wolf. "That been taking care of, let's go eat, as I will get notified before my match starts, I hope you like ramen." She walked with Takashi as he was like a wolf and she like meat as well, forget the ramen. She took him to a barque pit with tables and chairs. It was not one of the fancier restruants, but was still nice. Glad she left her wolves behind they would go crazy over the smell of mea.


----------



## Burke (Feb 9, 2012)

*LT: Filler of Dou*

_Ninja Scouts Pt. 1_​
Dou became quite confused of his surroundings as he entered this innocuous village from inside the wood. The only thing seperating this area from the forest being the cleared trees, and the stumps they left behind long ago, although, something else caught his attention. Dou Found himself to be taken aback by the fact that the gates to this unnamed, decent sized clan village were open and quite inviting. Not only that, the smell escaping from the inner confides of the enclosed area was simply amazing.

"Fish? Cooked fish?" Dou hoped. He had tried his hardest up until now to ignore his ever so empty wallet, and his ever so empty stoumach, yet the enticing promise of food in his future could not go without his attention.

Despite his near primal urge, Dou entered cautiously, not knowing the demeanor of the villages inhabitants. Luckily enough, for all parties included, the place seemed to be nothing more than a neutral fishing town, a rare find for Dou. Excited over the friendly surroundings, Dou quickened pace to find his next meal.

He came to a small stall on the side of the main path leading through the town. As he eyeballed the drying fish rack, a small old woman appeared from under the main display box.

"Ohho well, a new customer, and a fine one too, well dont just stand there boy, what can i get ya? We've got cod, herring, salmon, even shrimp a-"

"Salmon!" Dou got excited again as he realized his over the top reactions and calmed himself, *cough* "please. Ma'am." He bowed slightly.

"Ehehee, well atleast you know your manners son." She had already prepared a fine stick of salmon meat as she handed it off.

Dou looked over his prize for a moment before taking a fine bite of meat, then another, then a final.

"Ahem, 300 ryo pleeease." The woman called as she attempted a cutsie face that Dou believe would have been worth looking at 50 years ago.

Dou's eyes became wide as he fell to his hands and knees before the woman. "Oh merciless elder, please forgive my youthful haste, and my foolish neglegence, for in my flurry i regrettable forgot my complete lack of and money." He was truly crushed. "Please maam, please, allow me to do anything for you, a job perhaps, something to earn the meal i have taken."

"Wellll," She stroked her chin, this was not the first time some poor traveller has done this exact thing, yet she knew all too well what she could get out of it, "Well you certainly are one of the more well built young men ive seen in a while, you probably needed that meal more than many." She winked, "Though tell you what, if youre one of thoe honorbound types, ive got a task ive been puttin' off."

"Anything." Dou remained on the dirt

"I need fire wood, lots of it, about 2 trees worth. You seen the clearin' on the way in? Thats right about the area, you got it? Ive got an axe for ya, take it, cut down two trees, a couple of the littler ones, cut em up, and split em for me."

"Yes maam, of course." He returned to standing as he bowed again as she closed shop, and they headed indoors for the needed supplies​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 9, 2012)

*Ketsueki*
*Stop it!!!*
*LT*

Ketsueki was confused by this girls actions. He did not want to be kissed. He did not want to be touch anymore. He wanted to kill!!. Ketsueki smiled as he turned into a puddle of blood in her lap.

The puddle of blood began moving away from her grip. He moved around 10 feet away from her. Ketsueki reformed. He had a angry look. This girl was not taking him seriously. 

He did not care if she took her clothe off he did not care how she felt he wanted her and her wolves to die. He smiled wide. He began laughing uncontrollably. 

He raised his hands in the air. The blood from the wolfs corpse began to rise in the air. His laughs grew louder. The blood formed to needles. The needles were all sent above the girl.

"HEHEHEHEHEHEHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Ketsueki sent the needles down to poor on the girl. The pure red needles that were made out of blood.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
Love_

Kurai couldn't help but laugh and gently kiss his lover.  He sat up in bed and gently stroked the side of Yuuki's face, smiling down at him, before he got up from bed and dressed.  "I wish we could stay in bed all day and have a repeat performance...  But we've got to leave, my love.  I only paid for two nights, I didn't think we'd have used them both."  He chuckled and smiled at Yuuki.  "But..."  His smile turned devious.  "If you're... still not sated, we can continue this some place else."  He put on his pants and leaned over Yuuki, kissing him deeply and playing with his tongue before forcing himself away.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 9, 2012)

*Hisoka​*Tournament Arc: Minds Alike​
Listening to the roar of the crowd as her name was being called as the contestant for next match, a single thought found itself swimming in her mind. It wasn?t the idea that this could potentially turn into a life or death situation. It wasn?t the fact that she found something rather?strange about this whole competition. It wasn?t a thought of her actually haven?t to fight and probably hurt whoever her opponent is, despite it being against her oath. None of these things that should?ve been on her mind were on her mind when her name was called to enter the arena. The only thing thought that this petite young doctor had been: ?I can?t really believe that?s it? All me and my opponent get is our names called? He didn?t call out my last name?? Hisoka found herself mumbling as she began to casually stroll into the arena or rather the coliseum if she remembered right. 

The entire arena erupted once again into a monstrous cheer as the second combatant, which being her, began walking out in at a slow and steady pace.  Her hands stuck into her pockets and her entire body arched back as she lazily looked up into the sky. The aura that come from off her would give one the impression of a girl who didn?t seem to be to bothered by anything that was going on.  In addition, one who was ?calm, cool and collected? as she took long exaggerated steps toward her opponent. Truth be told, she was all those things. Hisoka didn?t let the idea of her being hurt or her having to hurt someone gets to her. In the end she would more than likely find herself, whether she won or not, helping the person recover from their injuries. This was just the type of person Hisoka had grown up to be.

Though there was a way for her to go about this tournament without actually having to break of oath of non-violence. 

Finally away from the long entrance way and in the middle, face to face with her opponent, Hisoka looked _?The Gentlemen?_ over. He was a rather nice looking guy, at first glance he looked rather soft, but she would underestimate him like that. Still she got this feeling from him?like, he felt the exact same way she felt about this whole thing. With her hands still inside her pockets Hisoka began swinging back in forth on the tip of her toes before she began to speak. ?That?s a rather unique name you got there bro ?The Gentlemen?. ? The young girl stretched her hand out for a handshake to start off on a good foot.

?Nice to meet you man.?

The match was soon to begin though little did Hisoka know that not just one or two, but three people were to be watching her from the stands. ​​​


----------



## Narancia (Feb 9, 2012)

*Yuuki *
*Love*

 He wanted to say yes to his loves request but he knew that if this relationship was all about sex it wouldn't last. His hands gently reached up and brought there faces together. There lips met in a soft embrace, a soft parting of the lips was all that was needed for there tongues to reach through. There mouths now linked began to deepen the kiss into more of a tug of war, Yuuki and Kurai battled for dominance of the others mouth, neither one would back down from the challenge. 

A sudden jolt ran down the young snake boys spine. The shock was a chilling experience as it seemed to beckon him to another task. Yuuki lost his focus and was defeated by his lovers tongue as he was fully dominated he relaxed into the kiss. His eyes closed once he felt Kurai wrap his hands around his waist again. This feeling of safety and security was new but not overwhelming. There mouths disconnected with a satisfying pop of there saliva. 

Yuuki began to twirl his loosely hanging bang in between his fingers. He openly showed that something was bothering him wishing his boyfriend to ask what was wrong. He was just adjusting into such a new and exciting relationship that he never wanted it to end. Yet there was a fear that crept into the back of his head. Kurai was a strong, intelligent, and caring guy and Yuuki was a weak, average, and evil guy. The clash within there personalities would soon come to light and that frightened the young orochi. 

" Kurai.....do you love me? I don't doubt your love it's just I want to hear it from you again.....I..I don't know it's like I can't breath...i can't move...my entire body feels weak unless I hear those words from you....I need you more then anything else.....so please say those three little words to me. "

Yuuki was serious and a little frightened by what he had just asked. If all this was just a show to allow Yuuki to be intimate with him then his life would have no meaning. The love he had would make the void within his very soul large enough to consume him. He needed this love because it was filling that gap and space were his heart should of been. He looked down shyly as he was within Kurai's lap not exactly starting at his chest but into nowhere particularly. His eyes laid on nothing and everything at the same exact time.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 9, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

_"No more play time."_

She did a few handseals as she summon a bunch of crows came as the birds flew upward above Moro's head as the blood needles into the birds as the birds dissappear in white smoke after they were hit by the needles. Moro did a few handseals as she heard the guy's laughter she turn around as she was soing her handseals. 

_"Demonic Illusion • Hell Fire Technique,"_ she thought as she release her jutsu on the guy. She stuck him i a genjutsu. The guy would see a great fire ball crushing on to his head to make him flee or not to flee. It was all in his mind or what he was seeing now. She know he already messed up, as she pulled her shirt back on.Her wolves came forward and nudge her as they were right to not trust humans easy. She waited for this guy to get out of her genjutsu, as she held her hands in a handseal for her next jutsu if the genjutsu did not worked at all.

_"I guess you could not love a psycopath after all. It was time to move on, atleast I got some pay back for that wolf."_ Her wolves growled at her as they had thei ears pricked to picked up any sound at all. Moro had her scenses open for this guy to do something for another attack after he gets out of the genjutsu it was best to just ditch this guy as she started to walk away with her wolves leaving the guy in the forest.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
What Love Means_


Kurai looked down, surprised at Yuuki.  He noticed something about his boyfriend's face.  He seemed afraid of something, and a hint of sadness showed on his face.  His words touched the deepest part of Kurai's heart, and the white-haired boy could do nothing but smile at the boy before him.  He knealt next to Yuuki and cupped his face gently in his hands, smiling lovingly at his boyfriend.  

"Yuuki.  To ask me to love you is to ask the wind to blow, for the sun to rise and fall every day and night.  Loving you is something I was born to do.  Meeting you has been a blessing.  It has allowed me to see what my purpose is.  I will always love you, and I will always adore you.  Yuuki, you and only you are the object of my longings, of my affection.  My love for you is more than just flesh and carnal pleasures, it is soul deep.  And it will never change.  Not today, not tomorrow, and not in any amount of time.  I love everything there is about you.  Your name.  The way your voices trembles when I'm doing the things you like.  The way your hair drapes over your beautiful eyes.  I love you.  I can say it a thousand times and mean it no less than how much I mean it right now.  I love you.  From the moment I laid eyes on you."

Kurai gently kissed his lover over and over on his lips and neck, before returning to his face, looking him straight in the eyes.  "I love you.  Always."  He closed the gap between them and kissed his lover deeply, stroking his back softly.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 9, 2012)

*Yuuki
Romantic Getaway *

As there lips parted once again it was just reflex that a smile appeared on his face. Yuuki had heard something which made his heart leap and knew it would be caught. He grabbed onto his boyfriends outstretched hand and stood up. It was a little hard seeing as he had pains in his back from his earlier. His first move was to search the bed from a nice and clean spot from which to put his clothes on. As he put on each article of clothing from his pants to his hooded robes. 

Once he put on the last piece of clothing he looked at his love. " Hey, Rai-rai we could continue our little fight. I mean last time our urges took over but I'm sure we could help each other train. I mean the destruction of this room proves so many points we should train together. "

 Yuuki had and uncharacteristic glee in his voice as he spoke to him. He wanted to see how powerful he really was versus his powerful boyfriend. It was also a selfish experiment to see if he really was worthy of protecting him. He left a quick peck on his loves cheek as he walked out of the room. It must be surprising seeing as what they did was quickly healed by Yuuki.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 10, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai
A Challenge_


Kurai pulled his coat on and slid his sword into the holster on his back, before looking up at Yuuki through his white bangs, raising an eyebrow.  After spending a full twenty four hours making love to him, Kurai found it difficult to imagine the two of them fighting, even if it was merely sparring.  However, the two things Kurai couldn't say no to were a fight and his boyfriend, so he really didn't have a choice in the matter.  He gave a smirk and pulled Yuuki into a soft kiss, whispering against his lips.  "If you really want to try, I'll just have to accept."  He pulled away with a smile and left the room they had shared with a final glance.  Sheets everywhere.  Stains serving as proof of their love.  The massage oil spilled all over the floor.  Curtains torn.  They even broke a window.

Kurai chuckled and grasped Yuuki's hand, leading him out of the restaurant at a quick pace before they could be found out.  He released his boyfriend and smiled back at him.  "Follow me."  He shot upward into the air and landed on a roof.  When he made sure Yuuki was following him, he took off, heading straight back toward the stadium.  He jumped off of a roof, flying through the air in a jump.  The feeling of the wind passing around his body had always been a favorite, but now it was being outdone by the feeling of Yuuki's body against his.  

He spun around in mid air, smiling at his boyfriend who followed him through the sky.  As he reached the peak of his jump, he performed a backflip and plummeted back down to the ground, landing in the grass easily.  He folded his arms and watched Yuuki closely, his eyes stern but the smile still on his face.  "Alright then, Yuuki-kun.  Come on, show me what you can do."


----------



## Narancia (Feb 10, 2012)

*Yuuki
Challenge Accepted*

Yuuki easily landed on the ground with cat like reflexes and teasingly stood up seductively.As he stood his attitude seemed to shift almost all the way back to his old cynical one. His palm rested on the side of his face and his left hand was crossed over his chest. He was in a position of intrigue and knew the first move was his to make. He looked over his boyfriend and access his speed before and from the distance they were he would lose in a battle of swings. 

" fine, but just so you know I'm not holding back. " As he spoke his voice had a hint of delight. 

His mouth opened wide, a regular snake appeared from his mouth revealing the hilt of his sword. Yuuki used his right hand to grip and unsheathe the long katana. The snake disappeared almost with a poof showing the summoning jutsu had disappeared. Yuuki handled the blade like and extension of his being and never did any flashy swings. Yuuki lined up his angled so he could accurately do his jutsu.

" 36 pound cannon! "

Yuuki moved his blade using three moves to accumulate the needed energy for the swing. His first movement was to swing the blade horizontally to gather the gust. his second movement was a vertial slash to release a small gust of it and encircle it around the blade. Finally with a full bodied swing in a spinning horizontal pattern the gust of wind was released. the force of his one ton slash was thrown against the wind subjugating it with that force and power towards Kurai.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 10, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_
_Sparring_

Kurai smirked as he watched Yuuki's movements with his sword.  He didn't find it disgusting or disturbing how he drew the sword from his throat.  If anything it turned him on, showing him how he had managed to gulp down his full length in bed last night.  He drew his own sword, mimicking his lover's movements.  He smirked up at Yuuki.  "36 Pound Cannon!"  He launched his own attack at Yuuki's, following close behind it with his fist cocked back.  "Raiken!"  He aimed a powerful punch at the clashing kenjutsu attacks, destroying them both and blasting a gust of wind that made his hair and coat flutter.  He rose his gaze to Yuuki's before vanishing, relying on his honed speed.

Kurai completely vanished, his speed taking him faster than eyes could follow.  He appeared right in front of Yuuki before vanishing again, this time behind his boyfriend.  He vanished once more, trying to throw the raven-haired hunk of sex appeal off his trail.  He finally reappeared to his immediate left, raising his leg to chest level.  "Tarenkyaku!"  He aimed a flurry of incredibly swift kicks toward his lover.  He wondered when Yuuki would figure out that he didn't know any jutsu, only Taijutsu.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 10, 2012)

*Yuuki
Sparring*

Yuuki watched as his love mimicked his movements then struck it away easily. His mind switched to the next movements his eyes could see which was the speed of his lover increasing. His chakra network seemed to fly into action as Yuuki began to see the fog in his mind. With a few unnecessary and flamboyant movements he activated his genjutsu. His mind had thought of the jutsu before and was gonna be his early trump card. He waved his arms as his boyfriends kicked started to move he point straight into his eyes allowing the genjutsu to be seen completely.

"try to defeat me now"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 10, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_
_Fog_


Kurai's kicks hit air, going nowhere.  He was suddenly surrounded by a dense and heavy fog.  There was no escaping it, no getting away from it.  It was everywhere.  He took a step, his eyes shooting from side to side.  "What is this?  Did he summon... fog?"  Kurai couldn't even grasp the concept that he was currently trapped in a genjutsu.  He continued walking through the mist, but he never reached an end, and it felt like he was walking around in circles, which he probably was.  He looked side to side, swallowing hard.  A sense of panic was rising in his chest.  Even when he was fighting Yuuki at least he could see his love.  He hadn't gone so long without gazing upon his face, which made him realize how truly smitten he was.

He chuckled as he looked around.  "Well, I don't...  I don't know how to fight this.  I can't do anything here...  Just...  Just come on out, okay, Yuuki?  You win."  His voice was just a little bit shaky from not being able to see him, and his palms were sweaty, fists trembling.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 10, 2012)

*Master of the Sharingan*
*TORMENTER ENGAGE*









​
?So this is it? The result when you entrust a child with a sacrifice that should come from a man?? 

A disembodied voice asked mockingly as the Sanbi roared mightily in all of its captive glory. A mass of disenfranchised darkness only wanting to destroy; its brethren could only outweigh the malice of this beast. The chakra it emitted gave the air the stench of sulfur and corruption dominated this was the power that the Senju inherited. Their portion of the will, the ability to bind the most powerful entities this world would ever know. This was pure unadulterated power in a feral consciousness that would be tamed by the true inheritor of Will of Six Paths.

The entire stadium filled with a deep, oppressive, and thick smoke that had a clout of its own. Not only was the crowd?s view obscured somewhat by the smoke but the breathing supply was much thinner in this smoggy environment. At the center of the ring the ambient smoke began to form and take the shape of its progenitor, Uchiha Rakiyo. His arms crossed he stared straight into the Sanbi?s eyes with a piercing glare coaxing a mighty roar from the beast. 

*SNAP*

The smoke around the area came rushing to a single point creating a dense sphere above Rakiyo?s head. He could not stymie his smugness even in the presence of a Bijuu, this was a result beyond any that he could ask for. Seigrein Senju had never shown this kind of killer instinct, he was a timid boy who was too soft to maximize what was put inside of him. That same soft, timid boy was about to be the catalyst for Rakiyo?s machinations.

?This is a tournament to showcase the talent of our youth and the Senju send a remnant of the most deleterious force this world has ever known? What was the rationale to bind such a thing to a child? What was the intention by sending this poor boy here? Do not think this is not deliberate. Look around see that today I saw the Warring Clans cheering together that today I saw the makings of peace. Now Azuma Senju attempts to sully the sanctity of this event, no not just this event but of the very fabric of propriety!!? Rakiyo roared this time unbridled contempt and disgust dripping from his words. He stared at the Sanbi lifting his gaze from the beast in front of him. This was a truly rare sight in this world, seeing these Bijuu like this brimming with power. The Master of the Sharingan was going to have to use a considerable amount of his powers if not all of them for this. His eyes began to redden as his pupil swirled, but this Sharingan was unlike any seen before it.



Not one, not two, not three, but four tomoe stared back at the Bijuu as the smoke cloud above Rakiyo?s head grew even larger. The man in black was the epitome of cool as he stood there his arms still crossed as he now floated about three feet above the ground. With a quick wave of his hand he pushed Hokuto Hoshi off to the side for his own protection.

*SNAP*

*HOWAITO AUTO*

From the smoke cloud above his head sprang hundreds of hands of smoke which sought to wrap around the Sanbi from all angles.​


----------



## Narancia (Feb 10, 2012)

*Yuuki
End Of The Sparring*

A wide smile formed on his lips, it was a demented sort of wild feeling having his name called. It only took him a few seconds to appear before his boyfriend. He was amazed that a genjutsu would work so well against him. He placed his palm within his face realizing he would have to teach him how to release such jutsu's. He digressed at the thought before swiftly grabbed his loves face and kissed his lips. His mouth opened not to allow his tongue to push through but for his teeth to gently scrap his loves bottom lip. He realized that the little bit of shock and redirection would release the jutsu. 

" Your unbelievable! I can't believe you can't release the most simplistic of illusory jutsu. "

Yuuki put on a cute pout and placed his hands on his hips. The agitation in his eyes was playful at best but he still honestly wanted to know. If this had been a real fight this wouldn't have ended so well for the snowish hunk of a boy. Yuuki would have continued the fight against his wishes but at the moment his mind could only think back to the two long and enjoyable days he had just spent with him. The very thought had made Yuuki realize his clothes weren't as loose fitting as he thought they were. His mind was somewhere else but his eyes were focused completely at his boyfriend.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 10, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_
_Fog_


Kurai smiled weakly and rose his hands in surrender, enjoying the kiss with Yuuki while it lasted.  "I'm sorry, I'm sorry.  I've never received formal training.  I don't know any jutsu at all, and that was my first time seeing an illusion technique.  I didn't even know it WAS an illusion."  He lowered his hands and wrapped them around Yuuki's waist, pulling him close.He had a silly smile on his face and he gently nipped his boyfriend's neck, licking and sucking the flesh along his shoulder.  "Forgive me?"  He returned to kissing his neck and working his way up to his mouth, taking his tongue into his own mouth and kissing him hard, before pulling away with a smile.

Inside he was a little worried.  That technique was simple?  He had had no hope of escaping it and it was simple?  Goodness, if he fought any Genjutsu users in the tournament he would be screwed before he had a chance to fight back.  He would have to find a way around his weakness.  He knew he would never be able to use Genjutsu himself... but maybe he could learn to break it?  At least then he would have a fighting chance.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 10, 2012)

*Yuuki*

" Fine I'll forgive you this once, but that is really embarrassing to say in the least. "

Yuuki knew it would be a hard and annoying journey teaching him how to break such jutsu. His heart said yes and his mind said no but at the moment his heart was winning by a landslide. Yuuki took his loves hand and began to walk in the direction of the Stadium. He tugged as hard as he could not caring if his love could keep up or not. His mind was set to the task of getting back to the stadium so they could talk privately without paying for a room. 

" I want to ask you a few questions.....I'll bit my tongue but once were inside answer them truthfully. "

Yuuki kept tugging trying to pick up there pace so they could get to a room. Something had seemed wrong as a roar seemed to emanate from the arena they were going towards. The sound of it intrigued and frightened him causing him to stop in his tracks. Whatever it could of been his intuition told him to immediately get out of there but he wanted to talk inside. He had so many decisions but what would he choose.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 10, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_



Kurai heard the roar from within the Stadium and stopped at its sound, eyes widening.  A strange feeling washed over him, before he felt the wind pick up.  It was heading toward the stadium, as if being drawn by something.  A pulse of pure power and monstrous chakra passed through him which sent a jolt of pain coursed through his brain, accompanied by a strange sound, kind of reminiscent of both a laugh and a growl.  He grasped his head in pain, clenching his teeth and hissing a bit.  He broke out in a cold sweat, remembering his father's... "condition."  Had it actually been passed down to him?  He shook away the pain and looked at Yuuki.  Whatever had caused this power was eliciting a reaction from Kurai's blood, made it boil.  He feared the worst.

"We...  We shouldn't be here."  His words came out in a different voice than he used with Yuuki.  It was dark, heavy with fear, confusion... and a bit of quiet rage, a rampaging bloodlust that was kept hidden.  Kurai's breathing became heavy the longer he stayed in the vicinity of the Stadium.  "Come on.  I'll answer any question you have for me, just not out here.  Anywhere else...  *Just not here.*"  The last part came out a rumbling growl and Kurai's eyes were a deep purple and... a bit slitted?  However, it lasted merely a second before they were blue and rounded once more.  "Come on, lead the way.  Where ever you want to go."


----------



## Olivia (Feb 10, 2012)

_*Sanbi*
*~Dominance~ 

*_ ​The beast continued to gather chakra towards it's mouth, until a large amount of smoke surrounded the being. The Sanbi looked down towards the ground to see the source of this, and it had been from the Sharingan staring back at it. This man, the sages decedent as a Uchiha, only wanted to use its power as well? This is why it hated humans: It was always just thought of as a large source of power to be used as a tool and then thrown away afterwords!

The tailed beast bomb near the end of its mouth almost completely formed, however before it could swallow the bomb, the smoke around it's body quickly changed shape. It became like long stringy hands, as they wrapped all around the Sanbi's body. The tailed beast bomb shattered and the Sanbi came crashing down towards the stadium ground.

The Sanbi's single eye layed on Rakiyo, as hatred built up within itself. If he could he would reach out and rip the man to shreds, but due to it's current lack of movement he was held completely still. The Sanbi finally glanced towards the Uchiha's eye and noticed that he had four tomoes, instead of the normal three. The Sanbi slowly closed his single lone eye, he would never forget this man's eyes for the time that he lived.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 10, 2012)

*Takashi*



Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha  Tournament Arc*
> 
> Moro heard the words off the other guy that enter the arena, she did not like the words he said about everyone in the Tournament. she had her thoughts rolling as she played the whole sentence through her mind. She was wondering why was he here if he thought and said that. Was he here for other reasons size glory and she could tell by it, she wish the crowd would shut up about their stupid cheers and loudness. She felt Takashi's arm off of her shoulders, and heard him ask if their was some place that they could go eat somewhere, he did not know the area at all.
> 
> "I know a place, but first. Silver wolf go tell Romulus to send his hawk to me 15 minutes before my match starts." Her silver off to find Romulus and he was still in the same seat as he growled at the doc. Romulus growled back and it was not good at all, as he glared at the silver wolf. "That been taking care of, let's go eat, as I will get notified before my match starts, I hope you like ramen." She walked with Takashi as he was like a wolf and she like meat as well, forget the ramen. She took him to a barque pit with tables and chairs. It was not one of the fancier restruants, but was still nice. Glad she left her wolves behind they would go crazy over the smell of mea.



After the girl sent one of her wolves to tell someone to notify to her fifteen minutes before her match, Takashi followed the Uchiha as she asked him if he liked Ramen, however the bot didn?t knew what to answer since in the mountains where he lived it would be kind of difficult to get such food, actually the only thing he would eat was meat and vegetables from time to time; he only tasted ramen once and that was a long time ago. As they walked out to the arena, in the end they decided to go to a barbecue; the smell of the meat was something irresistible for the Aosuki who was already drooling without noticing. 

As soon as the food was ready to be eaten, Takashi started to devour at a great speed trying to have some will power and leave soemthing Moro who was kind enough to lead him towards that place." Dis is great! it has been a while since i ate dis kinda stuff "the red-eyed spoke as he filled his mouth with meat which got crushed by his teeth and then swallowed in no time, indeed even if he did not want to recognize it, he was like a wild animal. He was rude and violent soemtimes, other times he could be kind and funny.

"...So, dis Romulus person is yer master or somethin?? "Takashi questioned once his mouth was empty," I mean, he?ll even notify ya about yer match..."


----------



## Narancia (Feb 10, 2012)

*Yuuki*

He knew something was wrong the moment he could hear the change in tone. Whatever was going on was affecting Kurai. This made him wonder what truly was before them that would create such a reaction. his intellect told him to explore the power but his heart triumphed again. He let kurai pull him towards a different direction away from the commotion. The talk they were going to have would have to be soon, there was no doubt they were both enrolled in the tournament. So when the time finally came and they had to fight each other for real would he really go through with it?

His mind reeled at the revelation that he had uncovered. There meeting was a textbook love at first sight experience.Now would it blossom to true love or just a carnal adventure ending in death. He never wanted to leave Kurai which meant if Kurai ever even flirted with someone else he might go out of his mind. Yuuki casually glanced at there hands connected holding hands was also a new experience. But a nagging feeling of how humans were below filth kept coming back into his head. 

The other human beings he had saw or killed were horrid pieces of true garbage. They deserved there deaths within every fiber of destiny. What had changed to make him believe any of them would be worthy of his love? It was true that love clouded a persons mind. The power that resonated from the arena was having adverse effects on the couple slowly awakening who they really were inside. This romance would begin to be tested now that Yuuki no longer had tunnel vision of love.


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2012)

Yomi

The racing of her heart died down and soon she was left with nothing but a lingering warmth that was unknown. When it died, the young woman didn't know how to feel. She just knew that she wanted to feel it again. She wanted that same warmth, that same feeling of being that close to the opposite sex, and she wanted it so much that it couldn't be helped. 

She wanted to experience it again...

Yomi got up from the ground and began to walk all the way back to the arena, her eyes closed as she realized what a nice feeling it was. To be so close to a person, to have that feeling all morning and night...

It made Yomi's face red as she realize that the feeling was addicting, almost like some sort of drug. Was it happening because of him? Or was it happening because she was growing up? Something strange was happening in Yomi's chest and she didn't know what was the feeling...

She just knew she wanted to experince it again...

Yomi entered into the POD two holding and looked around, was something happening? Yomi couldn't even think straight because her mind would revert back to the moment she was. 

"I wonder why it hasn't stopped." Yomi said as she felt herself stop going up the stairs and clenched her shirt. It got to the point it became really annoying for the young woman to keep thinking things like this.

She had to get serious, but this feeling inside her was strong.


----------



## Laix (Feb 10, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC*

After his battle, Cael had began to make his way out of the arena. There was a feeling of euphoria hanging over him that brought a smile to his face. This feeling was probably from defeating Ryu Reikon in a battle, even though technically not a defeat and rather one's admittal to defeat - two _very_ different things.

As he turned the corner to head down the stairs, he spotted someone he hadn't seen in a long time. It was a girl, a very kind one at that. She had made a promise to Cael to be friends, but it was ironic as they hadn't seen eachother since then. Speechless at first, Cael gulped before speaking up.

"_Yomi?_ I-Is that you?"


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2012)

Yomi

Her emotions were in a bind as she sat on the stairs. These feelings weren't a their best and it was okay. It had to be the poison that was still a bit in her system, it made her do some crazy things. So these feelings were just a draw back as she regained her right mind. 

Yomi sighed as she brushed back her hair, the thoughts slowly being progressed into the back of her mind. It was for the best, in the end there was no point into feeling these things. These things that couldn't even be named by her. So why feel them in the first place if in reality she didn't know what it was.

That was Yomi way of thinking about it, and getting over it. If she could just forget or at least repress it a bit. She will be fine, because in reality she had to protect the person that was sleeping inside her...

Yomi heard someone walking down stairs and her eyes slightly narrowed when they stopped. If it was who she thought it was, she didn't have time for her soul to be crushed even further.

But it wasn't...

Yomi got up and turned around to see the blonde hair boy that looked like he won a million bucks, she smiled a bit, it seemed he won his round...

"Hello Cael..." she said, "I take it you won your fight, good job." 

Yomi smiled warmly as her head cocked a bit, "Its been a long time hasn't it?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 10, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro was grateful that Takashi left her something to eat as she would have grabbed something anyway. She dabbed her face with a napkin from the barcue sauce that was thrown on her as the way Takashi was eating like a wild snimal. She picked up some ribs and started chewing on them as she heard him ask or a question. She sip her water as she thought about Romulus was he her master. It sounds like she was eating with another wolf as she heard some of the bones crunching as she was thinking. "He is not my master, he is something else. He is another person who is with the wild animals and he can understand them. 

"He is a older friend of mine and he still have that ooperation he stills holds over me. I got used to it and we have a unusal agreement to each other. So who is your master or sensai? You dod not have to tell me answer as  you probly want it to be low key with the people who you trained with." She had no problem paying for the meal as she did not crunch the bone like Takashi as she nawed on the bone as the bones had her teeth marks inot. "So what do you want to do now that we are finished eating?" This was just two friends hanging out, she chewed on her last rip from a cow as she enjoyed the taste of the meat.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 10, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_



Kurai lead Yuuki away to a secluded river surrounded by large rock formations.  As he leaped off of a rock and landed, he released Yuuki's hand and grasped at his chest as the pain surged up again.  "Guh!"  He fell to a knee, overwhelmed by the pain that kept swirling around inside of him.  Once again, it was swiftly gone, but this time it left a strange sensation inside of him.  His whole body was vibrating.  He slowly rose, trembling slightly.  _No...  It can't be...  I can't be one of these... monsters._  He coughed a few times, each one bringing up a splash of his blood.  He was breathing heavily for a bit, before wiping the blood from his mouth as he stood there, his back to Yuuki.  He swayed a bit, his mind frazzled, before slowly turning to face Yuuki.

His face was gaunt.  His cheeks looked sunk in, there were heavy black bags under his bloodshot eyes, a cold sweat was pouring down his forehead and had his bangs plastered to his face.  His hands were trembling, sweat dripping off of them.  "Wh-...  What did you... want to... tell me, Yuuki?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 10, 2012)

*Takashi*

The boy took his gaze from the food that he was eating eagerly to look at Moro as she was saying that this Romulus guy was not her master but just some kind of acquaintance of hers, Takashi  got alittle surprised at the fact taht apparently the dude was able to understand what the animals say, it wasn?t impossible to believe but definitely it was not something the first person you see could do. His sharpened teeth that just looked like fangs weere crushing the bones that came with the meat as he didn?t even bother to separate them. Stopping eating when Moro asked for who was his teacher, he gave it athought before answering.

" Well, my first teacher was my dad though when I was ten years old he died so Rokuto took my sista and I as his proteges and he trained us " he said carrying anothe piece of meat to his mouth and swallowing it almost immediately" Oh yeah, Rokuto is tha current leader of my clan and he?s also my godfather...Think he?s dad?s best friend " he spoke and then took his own glass of water and drank it all in one sip.

" Hmm...dunno, we could go ta tha otha POD or we could just do nuthin? while walkin??round..." his words not really giving importance and whatever they could do next, in truth the only thing in his mind at that moment was the delicious food that was just about to disappear completely from the table." Oh yeah, are ya also in ateam with someone? "


----------



## Laix (Feb 10, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*Cael chuckled lightly at Yomi's reply, scratching the back of his head. The thing about Yomi is she felt like a friend, maybe even asexual to him. When with any other girls, the thought of romance couldn't help but cross his mind even if it was with a stranger. It was like he'd had the idea that women and men are only together to breed in his head, but he wanted to prove mostly to himself that this wasn't the case. They hadn't seen eachother in a long time, and the last time they did it was bordering on melodramatic. Maybe this was a fresh start?

"Yeah, I just finished my battle with Ryu Reikon," Cael answered with a cheerful smile. He descended down the stairs to come to her level before leaning against the railing. "I take it you're in this tournament too? Have you fought yet?"


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2012)

Yomi

She watched the boy descend down the stairs and the only thing she could do was back up a bit. Yomi moved a bit before she was completely downstairs and looked up at him, she smiled not trying to be rude or anything. Just in case someone wanted to go downstairs or upstairs, she just didn't want to be in the way.

Yomi watched him smile and chuckled a bit about winning his match only to make reality crash on her that she lost. That she shamed her family name in front of everyone because she couldn't keep up with a snake.

Her eyes narrowed as she looked down a bit in shame, and in a bit of anger at herself. 

"I fought and lost..." Yomi said looking up at him before clenching her fist a bit, "....If my team move on to the next round, I'll try harder next time..."

Yomi didn't want her teammates to push her up just because she lost, it felt more of a tick relationship with a dog. A tick doesn't want the dog to die because it provides him food, in a way she didn't want to come off like that. But not being with them when her teammates were fighting only made it come off like that..

Yomi groaned a bit, "But that is good that you won....Maybe I should fight you next time."


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 10, 2012)

Questions
_The Gentlemen_

There he stood, watching Hisoka, her steps, her bandanna, the large orange coat that contradicted with the very light clothes she had beneath it. Her calm demeanor that seemed to facade something far more. With every step he questioned himself more and more. Could he do this? Hurt her? Why did he join this tournament, he knew he would have to harm someone? Was his dream so important that is over-took others? Could he put on his gloves? Punch her? Drop her? Kill her?

It wouldn't come to that.

No, he couldn't mentally bring himself to do that. No one, no one deserved seeing the dirt from below. No one.

?That?s a rather unique name you got there bro ?The Gentlemen?. ? 

Out stretched her hand. A sign of fair play and greeting, a polite gesture. In response The Gentlemen lightly bit his lip and extended his own hand. Slowly moving it's way toward his opponents. His mind racing, _"Can I really do this?"_ 

His hand connected, and with the feel of her skin brought on feelings. Not feelings of romance, hate or sorrow, but rather, confusion. He stood there, organizing his head and thoughts, oblivious to that of the outside world for a moment. Clenching her hand for longer then necessary and not letting go. Finally he brought himself back to reality and then all at once leaned in on Hisoka, whispering something in her ear. Hiding it from the outside world.

_"I'm sorry."_

And with that let go of her hand.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 10, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

To Moro he did not cared at all what they did after they ate, Takashi was only focused on the food in front of them. To her they could just walk around and do nothing, you knows what they can stumble aponed. She grabbed some meat as she seperate the bone from the meat as she was going to get a meal than another wolf taking her meal away from her. She swallow her piece of meat. "I have one other teamate name Hikari, she has to do something with spiders. So you only have one other team mate or two? All my family is dead or dead to me, I possiable have some simblings but I am not looking for them and they are not looking for me. "

She picked up another picec of meet and chop down hard o it breaking the bone that was in it. She needed to keep that deamon down inside her as another mishapen to another guy. She felt her fingers twitched on top of the meat she was eating. She was thinking in the back off her head, another guy this seems more intersting let me take over missy. She wipe her hands on a napkin as she scratch the back off her head. Moro was thinking shut up, guys are not toys to play with inner self. I let you loose in the match instead of ruining another guy's body/ image. Moro felt her inner self go back to sleep as Moro chomped onto another picec of meat."How do you deal with insanity?"


----------



## Laix (Feb 10, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*Yomi's eyes narrowed as she confessed that she'd lost her battle, but declared she would try harder if her team move on to the next round. This reminded Cael - even though they were in teams, he hadn't even met them yet. He watched one of his teammates Kurai Satsugai battle Takashi Aosuki only for the two to tie, but he wasn't cheering for Kurai like he normally would. Instead, like he would do for the rest of the tournament, he was thinking of Ivor and his reaction as somewhere deep in the crowd of people from across the land is his own flesh and blood watching with hopeful eyes. It is these hopeful eyes that Cael has nightmares of dissapointing. Usually, it was hate for Ivor Nasaki. But when it was his entire clan and his own pride at stake, Cael couldn't help but mature.

Cael looked away for a moment as he felt the once nostalgic mood drop to an all time low. The Minamoto soon changed this however when she spoke.

"But that is good that you won... Maybe I should fight you next time," Yomi suggested with no smile nor frown, only a still expression on her face. Her eyes would glance up every so often, but remained at the ground as shame lingered over her like a stormy cloud.

Cael Nasaki burst into a radiant grin, laughing casually with the flow of it. "That would be good! It would be interesting to battle you as I haven't seen you fight properly, but I've heard the rumours of the power your clan have!"

A group of spectators ran up the stairs, rudely barging past the two while uttering the words 'sanbi'. What they hadn't noticed is that Cael had lost his footing and toppled over - landing right on Yomi. 

His face instantly went red like he was a balloon being squeezed of all it's air. Yomi's breasts were being pushed against his own chest! It was too close to comfort... Way too close! Cael jumped up instantly, climbing backwards up the stairs like a frightened animal only to lose his footing again from being so reckless.

"I-I'm so sorry Yomi! I didn't mean it!! I'm not a pervert or a panty sniffer o-or a stalker or anything like that!" He cried his innocence though it wasn't demanded, only making himself look even stupider. Cael collapsed against the wall, sliding down to sit on the step while his hand dragged itself vertically down his face with an exasperated sigh.

"Fuck. Just forget that happened please..."

 { - - - }

*Cael Nasaki LT*
 *DIGNITY GONE

*Cael was mortified. Absolutely mortified. The look of horror on his face was enough to convince critics during the showing of a violent film. This girl, this complete stranger was taking him for a joy ride. Just who did she think she was? A victim of  l?se majest??
*
*"Let's make it into a game. You can have your stuff back... If you can get it!" She exclaimed with a mischevious smile as the clothes lay lifeless next to her. Cael knew that there was those tiny little ink bastards running around, but it was worth a shot trying to grab his things. 

He walked up to her, not even reaching for his clothes but instead looking at her face-to-face. Their eyes were just centimeters apart; her breath was a warm whisper against his cheek and the smile on her face was engraved.

"What's it really going to take Miss? This isn't a very fun game..."
​


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2012)

Yomi

For some reason that made her smile, that compliment of her clan made her kind of proud. They had power that he heard about, that mean someone was talking about her clan. Someone finally recognized the strength that they , she couldn't help but smile a bit. It was something that she wanted from the start that she really wanted from this tournament.

At least some attention from others...

Yomi looked up at him, "Thank you." 

She sighed a bit as she realized that she let too much of herself be open to him. So she suddenly hid her smile but soon she was pushed by a group of people, Yomi growled as she wanted to slam them into walls, but they seemed panicked. Something seemed wrong but as she watched them she didn't notice that Cael was falling...

Until...

"I-I'm so sorry Yomi! I didn't mean it!! I'm not a pervert or a panty sniffer o-or a stalker or anything like that!" he said as he pushed off her...

Yomi eyes widen as she realized what happened, "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!" Yomi screamed!

She was touched! He touched her!

Yomi eyes widen as she fell to the ground before clutching herself, she was angry! Nothing like that was ever suppose to happen! Unknown to her she accidentally summoned Ragurren from Inzunami, he stood over her as he growled at the boy on the wall.

Yomi got up as she ran behind the monster as he growled, "....Explain yourself  Cael Nasaki!" she yelled at him, "You are not suppose to touch a girl like that unless you want to wed her!"


----------



## Laix (Feb 10, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*Sweat. It was dripping down Cael like a pig in a sauna. Through anger Yomi had summoned a strange beast with drool leaking from it's mouth and eyes, so many eyes---! 1, 2, 3, no 4, 5, 10, a dozen, more than one can count in a moment of frenzy.

Hiding behind the fearsome monster, she began to scream and yell for an explanation. "Explain yourself Cael Nasaki!! You are not supposed to touch a girl like that unless you want to wed her!"

Cael was quick to defend himself, swallowing any dignity he had remaining in that hollow heart of his.

"Yomi you have to understand it was an accident! I-I mean I would never ever marry you in a thousand years!" Cael panicked, giving an answer whisked up in an instant. It was only a second later that he realised just how horrible his sentence sounded. "No-No-No-NO!! I didn't mean that! I mean I would marry you! You're pretty! But uhh----! Not now! Yeah not now, I wouldn't marry you because you're waaaaay out of my league!"


----------



## Narancia (Feb 10, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> _Kurai Satsugai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Yuuki*

Yuuki watched at what seemed to be a horrid sight before him. His boyfriend was coughing each one sounding as if his very heart would come out of his mouth. He stepped forward a bit, he wanted to see what was wrong his was filled with compassion for no reason at all. He stopped himself from helping and watched as Kurai slowly turned around revealing what seemed to be a sickness. His face was unusually pale and it caught Yuuki's attention and he wouldn't back down from asking.

" What is wrong with you? Ar you dying or something!? Why wouldn't you tell me something important like that! "

Yuuki was fuming mad at the prospect of the love of his life dying. It sent him into a short little fit were he pouted and sat down on one of the rocks. His fist crashed into the formation on the side of him completely destroying the entire rock with an explosive bang. The anger he had could be seen and heard from his movements and actions. 

" You....grrr...fine.. "

He stood up and seemed to not even want and answer. His feelings of abandonment from his past had set off a chain reaction in his head. As far as he knew everyone who loved him always died. He would never make that mistake again he would kill everyone who got in his way since they were trash. oddly enough Yuki didn't move as he felt kurai's hand on his palm. He was frozen not being able to move from the ice cold touch of his fingers.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 10, 2012)

*Takashi*



Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*
> To Moro he did not cared at all what they did after they ate, Takashi was only focused on the food in front of them. To her they could just walk around and do nothing, you knows what they can stumble aponed. She grabbed some meat as she seperate the bone from the meat as she was going to get a meal than another wolf taking her meal away from her. She swallow her piece of meat. "I have one other teamate name Hikari, she has to do something with spiders. So you only have one other team mate or two? All my family is dead or dead to me, I possiable have some simblings but I am not looking for them and they are not looking for me. "
> 
> She picked up another picec of meet and chop down hard o it breaking the bone that was in it. She needed to keep that deamon down inside her as another mishapen to another guy. She felt her fingers twitched on top of the meat she was eating. She was thinking in the back off her head, another guy this seems more intersting let me take over missy. She wipe her hands on a napkin as she scratch the back off her head. Moro was thinking shut up, guys are not toys to play with inner self. I let you loose in the match instead of ruining another guy's body/ image. Moro felt her inner self go back to sleep as Moro chomped onto another picec of meat."How do you deal with insanity?"



" Seems like ya?re pretty autosufficient den " he replied to the thing she was saying about her family, basically aside from those wolves that would usually be with her, she almost completely alone. After the meal, the blue-haired lad stratched his body still sitting as Moro asked about how he deals with hsi insanity. Takashi spaced out for a second before answering." Well ya know, it depends on tha person, most of tha Aosuki clan just let their insanity ta control them most of tha time just regaining enough of tha senses ta know who?s enemy and who?s not. Rokuto and I are a bit different though, we trained our minds ta a level in which we suppress all of our desires and dat stuff, lettin?all out durin?a fight so we can go at our full without hesitatin?...." he answered without really caring about the information that although it was not secret, he proabbly shouldn?t have revealed to an stranger.

" Why? Ya havin?problems with yer mind too? I don?t know ya too much but i think it may be funny ta see ya snap.Kishishi "he let out a giggle after his words, awaiting whatever the girl would say to him now.


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2012)

Yomi

She just looked at him for a minute as he tried to explain himself. Yomi growled as she realized that it was truthfully an accident and she put the boy in an almost life or death situation. But still that wasn't what was getting under her skin, the way he was apologizing was. Yomi called back Ragurren, who looked at his master before snapping at the boy and returning to the sword.

"...." Yomi just looked at him for a minute, "What you said...It kind of annoyed me." she admitted 

She didn't want to be rude but at the same time she knew being to nice would cause some complications. Yomi sighed as she didn't know how in the world this boy became a ninja. He didn't have the same thing as most ninja men did and it clearly showed.

He really was the type of man that would need to protected..

"Lets forget this happened Nasaki." she said,, so mad at him that she used the formal way of saying his name than the informal friendly way of his first name.

Yomi turned on her heel as she began to walk pass him...


----------



## Chronos (Feb 10, 2012)

_*Ryoji's Reality Ascension Arc LT*_

Ryoji eyes finally opened revealing a large light from the distance... his vision has been hazy and his muscles were sore.The light that emanated cause his eyes to narrow due to the intensity, the light started to dim down and his vision slowly returned... his breath simmered and his once fatigue state started to slowly decrease, his eyes started to wonder, soon as his head tilted towards the left, his eyes were met with some blue painted concrete wall. He instinctively winced, but quickly calmed. His body laid on what seemed like a... bed? Yes,he was within a room that held many unknown items, a young man sat in what seemed like a leather chair in the short distance, in his lap he held what seemed like a square metallic-like items... no it was made of some type of other material... it's silver shine made my brow rise in slight interest.

My hands reached my vision, it seemed I was fine, no visible damage had been dealt on my body. The young man that stood before me, the one who held these intriguing item within his hands, it flashed with some powerful light that emanated from what seemed like a crystal surface. His hands tapped it's lower compartment rather rapidly, before returning to his bored stance he was placed once before.

I felt reluctant to speak. Something within me felt... familiar about this man, his dark-brown eyes, his caramel colored skin, his mien that reflect slight boredom... all were all to familiar to this man who sat nonchalantly on his seat, looking down at this item he held, like a king looked down on its people.

"Enserio, mano? Estos tipos estan pasa'o."

He spoke, yet his lips only released some type of unknown language. His once bored expression turned into a slight smirk, unknowing of the his surrounding, he seemed to have completely erased me from the area... unknowing of his surrounding... he didn't seem to perceive my existence....

His ears held some circular object that, emanated a rather strange sound, it was dim from my distance, but I could sense something... some tune of some sort. My brow was brought to lift once more... unknowing on how to react... his eyes finally swayed towards my direction...

"...Otra vez? Hay que chavarse con estas freaking historias que hago. Pero, bueno, no es como si you no supiera que you fuia a hacer esto otra vez."

Once again his mouth said something. I was unable to decode that message... His deep voice was strangely... unfitting. It was deeper than most people he's met. His body didn't seem to follow what his voice reflected. leaving with a slight face of doubt. The man before me noticed my reaction and lips were brought to a smirk. 

"So... you okay?   



​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 10, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_
_Death is Only Temporary_


Kurai took a few shaky steps toward Yuuki, pained determination on his face.  He eventually stood before him, and he took his precious, beautiful face in his hands.  "Yuuki, don't be mad.  I love you.  I love you so much.  I'm...  I'm going to die.  But it will only be for a little while.  Please...  I know it's confusing, just trust me."  He brought his lips to Yuuki's in a gentle, passionate kiss, his hand gently stroking the raven hair he loved beyond reason.  Suddenly, Kurai's movements froze up and his eyes went wide.  He sank down to his knees, his once vibrant blue eyes turning a dull gray.  His eyelids drooped low over his eyes and he fell forward into Yuuki's arms.

Kurai had died.

_
Red Blood Murder
*Arc Begin*​_


----------



## Narancia (Feb 10, 2012)

*Yuuki*
THE BEGINNING OF THE CAULDRON​ 
His mind broke at that instant, nothing seemed to process at that moment. Yuuki laid his body down onto the soft grass, his palm stroking Kurai's face. This whirlwind romance was cut short by a untimely incident. he wanted to lay right next to the body yet knew he had to leave. He didn't cry only held the boys head and rocked back and forth a bit. It seemed twenty minutes had passed since kurai's death. Yuuki finally arose and walked off into the direction of the stadium. His mind and emotions silently and solemn, he wanted to die along side his love but remembered his final words. That his death was a temporary thing, was it some kind of metaphor, or did he truly believe he was gonna be resurrected. 

That's when and Idea had just formed within Yuuki's mind. If he could gain enough power he might be able to do the impossible and resurrect his love. Determination and a wicked smile burned on his face. It had seemed the old Yuuki had returned with even more bloodless and hatred for the very world. He shouted his words hoping the world over could hear. "_*You pitiful pieces of trash will die doing something useful for once!*_*! Time to die!!!!..Hyahahahahahahahahaha!!!!! *  " His smile no longer a genuine one but that of a sarcastic mocking one laid upon his face allowing his features to regain there snake like qualities. Yuuki was dead set on creating the impossible and killing as many people as he could to get to it.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 10, 2012)

_*Ryoji's Reality Ascension Arc LT*_

His words... becoming finally understandable Ryoji felt at slight ease, however he did not know who this man was, nor what was he after, he dark-skinned, caramel colored young man only peered at him awaiting for an answer he didn't seemed fazed at all by Ryoji's sudden haste to bring his guard up.

"Lower your guard down, dude. I'm not gonna bite."

"-who are you?"

"A friend."

Answering quickly and without the slight amount of delay, as if expecting his every move, he smirked proudly as he leaned forwards slightly with some type of hidden pleasure hidden behind his eyes. He pulled his circular item from his ear, the sound it emanated became louder, far much clearer, the tone it held would be enough to leave a human being without hearing... but he seemed perfectly fine... however did he held some type of hidden mind reading ability.

"No, I can't read minds either, bro."

"What the--"

"Yeah, but I know what you're gonna say before you say it Let's just say that I find you very, very predictable."

His eyes return back to the flashing item, tapping his fingers once more on the items lower surface. His mien returned to it's once bored state as his eyes focused on the image that reflected this crystal like canvas before him. Images from many type of... people? Drawn in marvelous colors and words painted in different iris, mixing and matching together, the man course his finger on some type of different padding that this item had on the bottom surface where all the different buttons that held letter where held, a type of arrow moved to the rhythm of his finger on this... screen. 

Soon the image changed to another, he stood in this one different setting and said.

"Well, shoot. I bet you have a lot of questions."

"Who are you?"

"It's better you don't know."

"What was that message you said before... was it some type of power enchantment."

"It's Spanish, dude..."

"Spanish?"

"Now I really didn't expect that."

"...What is that in your hands?"

"Laptop."

"Can you explain in more detail."

"Yeah."

"...Will you?"

"No."

"Why?"

"I feel lazy."

​​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 10, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"I keep that information in my mind, I do have some problems with my inner self. I want to hurt ever man I get closed to, that is probly why I want to rip out your long intestine. I will use it in some freakish way to my ablitily, I am holding back till my match starts. Then you can laugh your ass off then, I do not want to luse up all my chakra right here to make me vunable in my upcoming match. I like how you went crazy like that in your match, their is a lot of crazy people out their even though they tried to hide it; it shows up once in awhile." She silently laughed in her head, remember what he said inner self as his words can be useful in some crazy way. "Everone has their own way to control thier kishi self, even you; you wolf." Atleast she was not alone, she still had her wolves to love and protected them.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 10, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_
_
Red Blood Murder_


Kurai stood, instantly noticing three things wrong.

One, Yuuki wasn't around.
Two, he was standing in the middle of... well, nothing.  Everything was black with a silver fog raising off of the ground.
And numero tres, and what might have been the worst of all, he was butt ass naked.

Kurai looked behind him to see a giant silver gate.  He could see the silhouette of a great best.  It was a wolf, but it was bear-sized.  Out of nowhere it stood on its hind legs and let out a giant, bellowing roar before dashing toward him.  Kurai rose his fists, ready to fight the beast, when the silver gate closed.  Kurai spun around to see a giant mask in a huge wall.

*Spoiler*: __ 








"_*Hello, human.  Welcome to Hell.*_"

Kurai scowled.  "Hell?  Well that's a little depressing."

The mask echoed out a devilish laugh, two balls of light appearing in the eyes of the mask.  "_*You show no fear?  Interesting.  Good to see my gift isn't going into the wrong hands.  I hate it when weaklings receive a piece of my power.*_?  ?Uh huh, yeah, whatever.  So I?m guessing you?re Him??  ?_*Him?*_?  ?Y?know.  Satan, Nosferatu, Lucifer, the Fallen One, the Sephiroth of the Reverse Kaballah.  You?re pretty well-known back up there.?  ?*Heh heh heh?  It?s been quite a long time since I?ve been referred to by that name.  Nosferatu.  But that is neither here, nor there.  You?ve come for power, have you not?*?  Kurai chuckled.  ?I?m not one of those uppity bastards with their nose in their air, claiming that they don?t need someone to hand them power.  If you?ve got strength you?re willing to give away, I?ll be the one to take it.?  The mask chuckled before the mouth opened and a red beam of light shot out.  When the light died down, a man was revealed, standing there with a dangerous smile on his face.



Kurai rose an eyebrow.  ?Wow.?  He could feel the power being exuded from this man.  He got onto one knee, bowing to Satan.  ?*You?re unlike most humans.*?  ?I?m not a fool.  You are my forefather.  So what if you aren?t holy?  You?re powerful, and you are my ancestor.  I owe my existence to you, Father.?  The Devil laughed, amused by this human.  ?*I like you more and more with each passing minute, human.*?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 10, 2012)

*Takashi*


Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*
> 
> "I keep that information in my mind, I do have some problems with my inner self. I want to hurt ever man I get closed to, that is probly why I want to rip out your long intestine. I will use it in some freakish way to my ablitily, I am holding back till my match starts. Then you can laugh your ass off then, I do not want to luse up all my chakra right here to make me vunable in my upcoming match. I like how you went crazy like that in your match, their is a lot of crazy people out their even though they tried to hide it; it shows up once in awhile." She silently laughed in her head, remember what he said inner self as his words can be useful in some crazy way. "Everone has their own way to control thier kishi self, even you; you wolf." Atleast she was not alone, she still had her wolves to love and protected them.



" Oh....now we?ve a problem dere...but dat?s awesome! " he replied when she said that she had the desire to rip out one of his intestines, this Uchiha was batshit crazy and in a way that was kind of relieving, at least if she were to go all insane of him trying to screw his body, he could do the same as if they were old friends playing roughly. After that she started to say how she liked his madness in the fight against Kurai and that there were a lot of mind sick people in this tournament." Oh c?mmon, flattery will take ya nowhere, " Takashi said playfully and obviously in a sarcastic manner, joking about the topic of his fight.

" I still wonder why all tha gals I know, call me wolf "he said naively as she called him wolf as well, it was becoming some kind of pattern. Scratching his head, he took another glass of water and drank again this time slowly and without getting it all inside in one sip.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 7 "Find my Sister"*


"Hah, hah..." Shirasu gulped and tried to calm his breathing. His legs were throbbing from exertion and bruising. The cloth beneath it was moist with sweat and made Shirasu's garb quite uncomfortable. The power in Nobu's blows was shocking. That he could bruise Shirasu even under the thick armour he was wearing was weighing on Shirasu. His one strength that he had always thought highly of was being overwhelmed... slowly but surely.

Nobu by contrast had not received any sort of wound. He stood defiantly before Shirasu, though his arrogant body language could not hide the fact that he was becoming tired. It seemed that whatever technique he was using to overpower Shirasu was not without its drawbacks.

"Hmph, I commend you for hanging in there. I expected you to be blasted all the way down this hill by now", Nobu scoffed. He should have been correct, but for some reason his younger opponent was fighting desperately, almost beyond reason. With the amount of effort Nobu had been forced to expend so far, he calculated that Shirasu could easily have withdrawn by now, relatively certain that Nobu would not be able or willing to pursue. Yet, this young man continued to fight as if something massive was at stake. Could he really need to speak to Kai that badly?

Shirasu noticed the pause in Nobu's assault and took the moment to catch his breath as well. It seemed ridiculous that he had to fight for his life just to speak to this Kai person, but from the moment he and Nobu first clashed, this became about something more...

"Do you know the Minamoto clan, Nobu-san?" Shirasu suddenly asked. He did not have much time, reckoning that his defense would be overwhelmed before Nobu's stamina ran out. "We are a clan of samurai, to put it simply. The way of the sword and the life remains with us, even in this world of ninja. It's unlucky that our fight started the way it did... it seems I can't back down..."

"Ah, that's what it was", Nobu chuckled as everything became clear. "So on your pride you will fight me to your death? You must know you cannot win. Even if by some miracle you defeat me, my senpai still stands at Lord Kai's side, and he is even stronger than me!"

Shirasu winced for a moment but he quickly suppressed it. He had no special strategies, he had no super techniques. His mind was like a cloud, a feeling he often got when his father tried to teach him chess. He just couldn't see it... the paths to victory in battle were always hidden from him like treasures in a heavy fog. 

"That is a discouraging thought but if you don't mind... I will try until the end." Shirasu's steeled himself and tightened his grip on his blade which he held out before him. His legs bent through the pain, coiling for Shirasu charge.

"A foolish decision... but I will not mock you for it." Nobu too readied himself, gathering his remaining chakra to his limbs to deliver a final crushing blow with enough power to completely shatter Shirasu's leg armour in one strike. The wind surged and the leaves swirled as ninja and samurai exploded towards each other, leveling their steel at each others' chests. "Come, samurai! Let's see if your sword can prevail against the shinobi future!"  

***​
The mansion of Kai's family was the last on the road, occupying the largest grounds which seemed to extend part the way down the side of the hill that looked northwards. Leaves rustled and scraped against the stone road surface, disturbed by the wind and the staggering footsteps of a figure that came hobbling along and leaving a trail of blood drops. The figure came to a stop outside Kai's residence which prompted the gatekeeper to emerge from his little alcove and come closer.

"What business do you have at Lord Kai's residence?" Even as he asked the question the pudgy gatekeeper gasped at the state of the visitor. His body was peppered with bruises. His one leg seemed particularly battered and had a number of cuts and slashes to go along with the deep bruises, while the other leg was covered by a piece of armour that had seemed to have taken a really bad beating.

"My name is Minamoto Shirasu", the visitor panted amidst labored, wheezing breathes. "I'm here to ask Kai about a missing person."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 11, 2012)

*Uchiha Rakiyo
His True Power*​
Rakiyo's hands moved in circles as the smoke ball continued to produce hands to hold down the Sanbi. The Master of the Sharingan began to perform deliberate and theatric kata, moving his hands about in ceremonial pattern befitting far more of a Buddhist ceremony than an actual battle. Bending his left arm at the elbow and holding it close to the side he let his right arm rigidly rest below further down bringing one leg up and bending it perpendicularly to the other. 

*HOWAITO SUKUIZI*

Holding the pose the hands began to stretch around the Sanbi, not just holding him in place but becoming even denser and choking the tortoise. Rakiyo shifted his kata bringing his arms to a parallel level, dropping his left arm ever so slightly to make it lower than the right. He uncoiled his and let his leg hang in the air, letting the tension build. The hands were still connected the giant spherical mass of smoke that was formed earlier upon Rakiyo's introduction to the battle. The ball began move higher and higher in the air over the Sanbi. He looked directly at the Sanbi as he continued to choke life out of the Three Tails, a vainglorious expression affixed to Rakiyo's countenance as he plopped his foot down like a sumo.

*HOWAITO APPUKU*

*BOOM*

The hands reeled in the rotund rampart of smog with daunting velocity smashing into the Sanbi like wrecking ball. The momentum and gravity from the blow exerted so much pressure and stress that the ring didn't just cave in but a crater that was easily 10 feet deep and 20 feet wide formed. Debris and tumult clouded the view but Rakiyo could see the results of his blow. While the power behind the blow was absolutely stunning even more so was the endurance of the Sanbi. Seigrein Senju was still able to maintain its form showing jus truly how far gone he was in this state.

*"RAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWRRRRR"*

A mighty war cry sprang from the beast as it thrashed and thumped to its feet breaking free of its smokey bindings and blowing away the smoke. Rakiyo had given it quite the wallop and he wasn't expecting this to be easy but the raw power of this thing was an astounding sight to behold.  The Uchiha clan leader had a reverence for the power in front of him; he coveted this power for his own. Rakiyo brought his left arm to his abdomen and his right arm above his head bending both arms at angles. He balled his hands into fists and he began to motion them in a waxing and waning pattern, taking slow deep breathes. The carbon around him began to oxidize as he used his chakra to force a chemical reaction, creating traces of glycenol from seemingly out of nowhere, his Sharingan twinkling with malice. In response the Sanbi opened it's mouth once more as specks of red and blue chakra began to form in orbs around the beast's mouth.

*KURO-HOWAITO SANSHOKU*

Rakiyo brought his right fist forward punching the air, the smoke began to cascade but coiling around the white smoke was a pungent black smoke. As the Three-tails prepared it's tailed beast bomb the smoke invaded its open mouth. The arena was filled with the smell of sulfur as the beast engulfed the malignant smoke cloud, it began to hack and wretch its focus waning as it tried to gather the chakra necessary for its attack. The orbs began to shake violently as critical mass was nearing, the beast's eye began to water as it tried to brave through this affront. 

*CRASH*

The beast fell to the ground and the orbs of chakra dissipated. Rakiyo began a labored approach towards the beast as it began to writhe from the smoke filled asphyxiation. The Sanbi never took its eye off of Rakiyo and nor did he in regards to the Sanbi. The cracking of glass could be heard echoing throughout the arena as a fault line began to form on the shell of the Three-Tailed beast. 

"Your chakra is absolutely repugnant, a cross that no child shall bare. I offer Seigrein Senju asylum from you and those who have forced you into him. I will not only unite the world, I will be its avenger!" The Sanbi's shell broke off withering away into a dust swept away by the winds of change, leaving only a sleeping Seigrein. Rakiyo walked over to the boy taking him in his arms with a forlorn expression on his face. This was a fair trade, a child for a child. 

Those remaining in the crowd looked on in wide eyed wonderment but before long a slow steady procession of clapping could be heard. Erupting into full-blown applause for Uchiha Rakiyo.

His true power did not lie with the four-tomoe of his Sharingan nor did it lie with his mastery of this mysterious smoke. It lay in his ability to appear heroic, to captivate the masses.This was the overwhelming power of the High Lord Imperial, Uchiha Rakiyo.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 11, 2012)

_*Azuma Senju
Regrets*​_​
Azuma for once had been running. Even all the way from pod two he could gear and see the beast. He had hoped that giving Seigrein more frRedon would allow him to control the beast better, but instead it seemed to have broken out once again. His body tensed up as he noticed a gathering of chakra near what seemed to be the beasts mouth. Before he could get too worried about the situation he saw a dense cloud of smoke appear around the beast.

Azuma stopped in his tracks, if that was what he thought it was then that would mean Rakiyo was there's too. He started to sprint faster, noticing the Sanbi's cries of pain, and eventually, breaking our of Rakiyo's jutsu. However it wasn't long until Rakiyo had the beast subdued again. Azuma's teeth clenched together, knowing he'd be too late. The Sanbi disappeared, and Azuma quickly entered the pod.

The stage looked utterly destroyed, but that was understandable. What hadn't been was the fact that Rakiyo was carrying a in unconsious Seigrein on his shoulder. Azuma's gist tightened as he saw this site, Had Rakiyo planned this all, just so he could capture the Sanbi?! Anger welled up inside him as he yelled:

"Rakiyo! What the he'll do you think you're doing? Are you planning on stealing what I won fairly? He isn't yours to take, so leave the boy!"

*Melody Fukyuu
Disbelief*​
Her head was pounding greatly, what exactly happened? She looked on to see that the battlefield was completely destroyed, which jogged her memory; the beast that Seigrein had talked about, it broke free and went on a rampage. She looked onwards to see a man with black hair holding Seigrein over his shoulder. Her hand groped her leg, as she wondered what he would do to Seigrein. However a bit of releif came over her for when a face she met once entered the pod, the leader of the Senju Clan, Azuma Senju. She Had hope that this man would protect Seigrein from this other man.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 11, 2012)

*Uchiha Rakiyo
Checkmate​*
Rakiyo didn't need a Sharingan to know that his cousin would appear, nor did he need to be a clairvoyant to know that this is how things would play out eventually. He didn't think the meek boy he held over his shoulder would have such a barbaric side and give himself over to the beast, however he had calculated that the boy would be pushed. That their would be an enemy here too great and the Sanbi would have to show itself in some form for all the world to see. But for the beast to come out in all of it's baneful glory was a variable he had not expected.So the accusations of Azuma had merit, but his demands did not. The Uchiha Clan leader only showed his back towards the Senju Clan leader as if to say that he was subordinate and not worth the attention.

"Little Zuzu..." Rakiyo turned around a pompous smirk etched on his face as he mockingly called referred to Azuma. This was an experience that Rakiyo wanted to soak in, the moment where he would remind his little cousin where his place truly was.

"Ever since you were a child you have always complained about what is fair and what is not. Alway so self-righteous and sanctimonious but never ever turning that keen perception of right or wrong onto yourself." The four-tomoe in his eyes began to burn bright with hatred as he took a pause in taking the Senju clan leader to task. Forever painted as the villain in this war it was time to turn the tables on his cousin.

"My daughter was not yours to take Azuma in the middle of the night as her mother, my wife, lay in the next room fighting for her life. Do not preach to me about fairness you jealous little boy. One who hides behind children has no right to talk about fairness. This incident happened on Uchiha land and as the High Lord Imperial Uchiha I intervened in order to not only protect my people but my guests. It is my right, nay my responsibility to deal with this situation as I see fit. And for not only our protection but young Seigrein's he will be quarantined and held by the Uchiha. You have no say in the manner. I don't think that you are in the position to make any move against the person who just saved the Clans from a Bijuu you sent as a representative." Not even waiting for a reply Rakiyo walked right by Azuma with Seigrein in tow. The Uchiha had just taken one of the Senju's treasures, Rakiyo smiled from ear to ear


----------



## Olivia (Feb 11, 2012)

_*Azuma Senju
~Hatred~
*_​
He hated this feeling, but he couldn't do anything about it. Rak, taking what had been completely and utterly his, and he was just going to allow him to take it away from him? Unfortunately Rakiyo had been correct, due to the fact that they were on Uchiha land anything completely harmful to the clan could look like an attack, for now he'd have to leave Seigrein with Rakiyo; he was at least lucky that he didn't claim the Seigrein's mess-up as a complete assault, if he had then they would have the right to go attack the remains of the Senju clan. Even so it left a bitter feeling in Azuma's mouth, watching Rakiyo disappear with Seigrein like that, knowing that he had been one step closer to obtaining his goals. Azuma's eyes shut fiercely, unsure of what to say or do. He had failed, he had lost a large regiment of power for the Senju Clan. He felt to ashamed, he didn't want to be viewed by the rest of the world, yet he was standing on the middle of this platform. Pain gathered in his fist as his fingers tightened, trying to take the stress off his mind. Quickly he sunk into the ground, trying to get away as fast as possible.

_*Melody Fukyuu
~Pain of Losing Something~

*_Melody started to become teary eyed, as the black haired man took Seigrein away. Where was he taking him, what was he going to do with him, was Seigrein even okay? All these questions and more poured through the pink haired girls mind, trying to scavenge any answers which may lie in her brain. However there were none to be found, all she saw had been loneliness, like how she was before she met him. Tears rolled down her cheeks, and she quickly turned away and left the stands, quickly running away in sorrow.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 11, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Tales of the White Hot Room: Fade Away
DOWN WITH THE SICKNESS ENGAGE*












"So it's not just for show?" Zero asked a bit bewildered by exactly what was being proposed by Mao and Kokonoe. He had multiple electrodes strapped to his body, face, and other extremities.  Zero felt rather strange being reduced to his civvies with no mask and just his eyepatch.

"No it truly is a fascinating phenomena. Your eye is not just capable of seeing negative forces it is able to act as a channel.  But up till now you have only shown talent for fire with potential for lightning, hence the red lightning that your body generates. On some level you internalize this energy and get a slight boost. We're going to push the ability of that Sharingan to hold and dispense this energy to its fullest. If we do this your training efficiency and strength will take a major leap."Kokonoe spoke rather matter of factly as Mao stood there just scratching his nose. Zero understood but he had an insatiable need to get under the cat woman's skin.

"Explain that again cuz I see your lips flapping but all I hear is meow meow meow meow meow... meow meow meow meow!!!'"  Zero mocked her with rhythmic precision eliciting a chuckle from Mao and a scowl from Kokonoe.

"Hold the peasant clown in place doctor." Zero's body went rigid his arms straight to his sides and his feet together as he was held in place by an invisible force. A visor with the engraving PIT was placed on his head. This was the Phantasm Immersion Therapy device and it was used to help create realistic genjutsu.

"Activate your Rimen Sharingan." Zero obliged as his pupil began to swirl and become invaded by a murky darkness. His pupil began to shift in shape from a spherical shape to a diamond one. His eye a reflection of the darkness he saw all around the world, a red outline formed around it adding to the gradient of color his eye became. This was Zero Enna's genetic talent this was the Rimen Sharingan. Red electricity cackled around him as a smirk crossed his lips. There was Kokonoe who quite literally sparkled with malcontent and then Mao... His light was awe inspiring to Zero, a beauty that defied logic and had no words to properly define it...

*CLICK*

In a instant an influx of electricity numbering thousands of volts poured into Zero Enna. He felt as though he was about to jump out of his skin. The sensation burning and stinging all at the same time, but it wasn't just that it was like prickles hitting every single nerve. His head had gone blank as his synapses was getting overloaded with static electricity. Zero couldn't hear a thing as the lightning rippled through him overloading all of his senses and replacing it with this awkward pain, the worst part was that his body was being held. Their was no writhing their was no struggling, their was absolutely minimal movements. Just inhuman cries of pain from young Zero Enna. Kokonoe looked over to Mao and as if he could read her mind he answered:

"He is the only piece of property I've ever owned that could survive the Berserker program. This boy is too interesting to let this kill him. Look closely..."

As the lightning coursed through Zero it began to actually become visible outwardly. A single streak that had a stable charge formed around his body. Zero's mouth began to foam as he continued to brave through this torturous experience his wits coming back to him somewhat.

"If you want to destroy your things that's up to you. But at this rate he'll die before he gets control of it." Zero could hear the doubt coming from Kokonoe. But instead of harping on her words he thought back to the Beast Boy. That kid with all that untapped potential, Zero was no scientist but he knew that this was the fastest way to gain power. If he did this then he wouldn't be lose no matter what creature he went up against.Delusions of grandeur ran rampant through his mind's eye, he wanted to be invincible!

"Mo....Mo....More!!!!  Wi...with more it'll jumpstart it. I'll Do This!!! Do..... NOT... Hol....d.... BACK!!!" Zero forced the words out as his body began to smolder. Mao smiled at his creation's masochism and pain tolerance.

"Children grow up rather quickly these day. You heard him Kokonoe crank it to 100!!"

*CLICK*

"Oh wa ah ah ah!HOLY SHIT FUCK MY ASS!!!" Zero shrieked like a banshee as his body was held in place by the vector control of Mao. The pain that tore his body was inhuman his breath was galvanized as static rippled through the air. His eye was absolutely brilliant being completely illuminated by sheer amount of voltage.

"The eye is a generator, no conduit and the body is a battery that absorbs it. He's converting the electricity into negative chakra subconsciously... and his body is feeding off of it to increase his natural attributes. The plot around him thickens..."


The red electricity began to surge around him once more the excruciating pain he felt softened by the results of his labor baring fruit. But there was so much his body could take it all went blank...

*Fade to white....*​


----------



## Laix (Feb 11, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*Yomi stared at him, her eyes cold and narrow. Cael could tell there was a deep thought process going on inside her mind, probably deciding which part of Cael she should cut off. 

"What you said... It kind of annoyed me..." Yomi admitted the obvious yet still Cael couldn't help but tense at what could come next.

"Lets forget this happened Nasaki," She muttered, speaking of him in a formal manner which was a world away from just a few moments ago when it was 'Cael'. 

As she walked past him, a thought entered Cael's mind. 

Why hadn't she beaten him up? Destroyed him? Slapped him? Shouted at him? Sworn to murder his entire family in the name of feminism? What happened just now had to be pity. She must've pittied the fact he got so flustered over from just grasping skin with a girl and was probably laughing at him in her mind right now. 

_'How is he the son of Ivor?'
'How is he a Nasaki?'
'How is he even a god damn shinobi?'
_
Those were all things he'd heard before, and surely was the same going through her mind. The fact she was so angry when it first happened and then had completely changed after his reaction...

Pity was something that was despised by him.

"Why are you acting like this?" Cael asked as she got to the top of the stairs, his voice no longer shakey and unbalanced. "Why? Why change so suddenly? Is it because of my reaction? I can't help it... I-It's just... I just get... _Ahh I don't know!_ It's not that simple and it never is. You've probably forgotten that promise we made, huh? 'To at least be nice to eachother', but if you can't even forgive me for something that was a complete accident then well fine... Walk on sulking..."

He stood up from where he was sat on the stairs, a his eyebrows curved upwards with an expression that was tired and fed up. 

"I don't like it when people pity me, okay? I know you do right now. I can tell from your face. How was you so angry earlier, then the moment you see me--- _Whatever_, then you become all like this? If you've got a problem with me Yomi, just say it."

Cael turned away from Yomi, beginning to walk down the stairs in the opposite direction with his ears open for her reply. Right now, he didn't feel like talking to her. It was too awkward, and she felt like a fake friend who took pity on him right now, especially after he told her all about his father _that_ time.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 11, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha]*
_*~The Night's Silence~*_












The stars were out, on this cold and windy night. They were so beautiful, like little balls of light, signifying the lives of everyone that lived on this planet. Some of those bright white stars shone brightly in the black sky, while others were rather dim in comparison. The light radiated towards the ground, on the dark and cold field. The grass had a slight amount of dew collected, but not enough to completely notice the wet substance. Leaves blew from the trees as the fierce wind picked up, causing even a few blades of grass to fly off.

This cold sensation is what woke the girl from her deep slumber. Rising off the green floor underneath her she could have sworn something had touched her. It had only been the wind however, as it glazed past her neck and face, leaving a shiver down her spine. She turned, looking towards the dense forest that lay ahead of her. The leaves spun out of control, and eventually flew high into the air. The grass under her felt almost as sharp as knives, sliding themselves across her skin. 

She jumped, preforming the motion so swiftly that she almost didn't register that she stood up at all. On her two feat she took a look around; she had been completely surrounded by forest, she was in the middle of what seemed like a grassy prairie. She could smell honey, and a hint of lavender, along with the scent of freshly cut grass. Surly this location must be preserved by a local.  

Even so, the night sky was extremely beautiful. Unlike the night where the meteorite shower occurred, the stars were what they were meant to be, floating balls of light that hung in the darkness. Normally one wouldn't be able to see the vibrant colors that the orbs gave off, but Shizune could see multiple colors: Red, violet, turquoise, the list could go on and on. 

Before leaving the area she noticed she had forgotten a important item, it had been her glasses. Ever since she was little she always carried these glasses with her, even though she didn't need them to see. Her eyes glanced towards the ground, scanning every single piece of dirt and blade of grass until she had finally found her glasses. Due to the darkness it was a bit hard to find, but she managed to find them in a decent amount of time. She took the edge of her sleeve and rubbed the lens clean, making sure to discard of any dirt or dust that may have lingered on them. 

Finishing, she placed the glasses onto her head, pushing them up above her nose. The black-lens' holders fell into place, and with it, came a smile on the girls face. For no matter besides the fact that she could continue to adventure for another day, even if times currently seemed desperate. But came the following issue, advancing through the forest at this time of night. 

When she was little she was severely afraid of the dark, due to the fact that she couldn't hear or see anything during that time period. It always frightened her, but even so she managed to deal with the problem. However the issue now had been that the forest was rather deep and thick, allowing almost no light in. She would only have to rely on her sense of touch for advancing through the large woods. 

Even so, she managed to cooperate with herself. If going through the woods at night was something she needed to do to advance then she felt she might as well do so. If she were to grow up to be a Shinobi then she wouldn't let something like that affect her so; she needed to become stronger, to be able to prove herself to the world, she couldn't just sit around and mope all night. With the resolve in her head she quietly made her way to the forest, and with a moments hesitation, she proceeded onwards towards her next adventure.  ​


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2012)

*Yomi*

It was one thing that Yomi really hate and that was when her emotions were put on blast. But as she turned around on her heels and face the boy, she saw him actually confront her. She just looked at the boy as he stared her down, was she wrong about him? No, not at all. He still needed to be protected from this world but he had a mans pride. She turned fully around and just looked at him...

She slowly made her way downstairs, her hair swaying side to side emphasizing that she was coming closer to him. 

Once she stood in front of him, she just looked at him for a second, wondering if she scanned his soul. Maybe she would see something that would justify what she saw in him...

And she did...

"You really want to know what I want to do to you for even touching me  so lightly?" she asked as she looked at him.

In one move she punched him hard into the stomach,

"..." Yomi just looked at him before catching him before he double over, "I never been touched like that before, so if you want to value our friendship, please don't touch me so lightly again."

She straighten him up before looking down, "I don't know how to deal with people...So its kind of hard for me to make a bond like my father said." she said finally looking up at him, "Tell me do you really want to be my friend? I can be...._irrational_...sometimes..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 11, 2012)

*Zero Enna
The White Hot Room*

This place has no proper name. Some call it the White Hot Room or rather the Place In Between. The reason is because this landscape is barren, a bleed in the fabric of imagination and reality, a white void. Very few have ever been here but all roads lead to here. This place was here from Entropy and will be here in the End.

What reason could this place exist? It exists for nothing and it exists for a purpose it is the edge of reason yet at the border of chaos. A place of startling contradiction where up is down and down is. In this place existence is a true question, is this place even truly here on the periphery of reality? 

The quintessential question one must ask themselves within the White Hot Room is what is reality. Is it the plane of existence that you occupy and share with the collective? Where you are confined by some transparent omnipotent that is content with watching the world burn on its own? The place you wake up to and just know is real because of some innate perception that everything you see, everything you touch, everything you feel has to be real? Such is the folly of man putting onus on their reality because they believe its validity supersedes all others. But this is the White Hot Room what stops this place from in fact being real? Because it is barren and solitary that must mean this place is a figment of the imagination?

But isn't this place a bleed in the fabric of reality, no more aptly a bleed in all realities that all roads must lead to? So because it defies logic it must not exist, because human perception lacks the tools to truly understand the idiosyncrasies of reality the very existence of this place is given different names throughout history. It's true name and purpose is hidden and distorted with surgical precision. Purgatory is what these zealots and doctors of metaphysics call it, but no amount of philosophy or ideology can change what the White Hot Room truly is.  These questions all add up to one empirical fact, the White Hot Room is more than a place it is the very Question.

Zero Enna or Ryuho, at this point the name is but a trivial semantic, has come to this place... He stares out across the landscape and a single question takes up all his thoughts as he treads deeper into its recesses. 

"Am I dead..."

However is it a thought or spoken word? In this place how can anyone know? Zero was unsure of his own movements at this point he didn?t understand the vast enormity of this place, or his inconsequentiality in comparison to its meaning. Where he was or how he got there was not the operative question, it was why he was here. If there really was a heaven or a hell Zero had earned himself a one-way ticket to the latter, but maybe this place was hell. Maybe hell wasn?t the fiery inferno so many thought it was perhaps it was a prison where one could lose their mind, but how does someone who is already insane become insane? 

*?Well look at what we?ve got here.? *Zero turned around or did he turn to face the front, there was no discernible way to figure it out but he knew he heard a hissing voice.

*?Please don?t be weak. It?s been a while since I?ve had some strong prey. I'm going to bite you to death.?*










​


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2012)

*Yomi
Liquid Time Arc*
All She Knows​
The sky with it crisp look and few clouds made Yomi sigh a bit, days like these didn't come often, and when they did it was when she had to work. When the sun was bright and it seemed the forest was alive with new life, Yomi had to work to further the clans name, it wasn't like she was upset, but she still wanted a break. She worked hard and never had rest...

It would be nice for a break here and there...

"Yomi!" her father called out to her causing the young girl to jump, "What are you doing? I said swing the sword vertically upward, you are doing it downward!"

Yomi realized she was still training under her father's watchful eyes; she sighed as she positioned the sword the correct way and attacked the way he wanted to. She was getting stronger with her new sword. Everyone with eyes could see that, but it didn't mean anything to her.

There eyes could see anything they wanted...

It was what Koe saw that actually mattered to her, "Ha!" 

Yomi swung her sword upward by switching the hilt to her left hand causing the blade to turn upward.  She stabbed the doll and carried the blade all the way up before freeing the blade from the head of the doll. The doll fell and Yomi sighed as she witnessed the destruction of her blade....

"Inzunami is mad at me..." she said as she looked at the dark blade, Yomi stroked it gently as she tried to calm the sword down, "She wishes I wouldn't use her so harshly."

Yorinbu made his way to his daughter before placing his hand on her head, "I feel the same thing," he said as he took Inzunami from Yomi and she watched him extend the sword.

"A blade is another version of oneself." he said, "If you don't like to be used roughly, the blade doesn't either."

He gave the sword back to Yomi, "Remember that, Inzunami is as tough but as delicate as a woman. She needs the same treatment you would give yourself."

Yomi nodded, "I'll remember that..."

Yorinbu smiled, "Now go clean your sword, it has stains on it, when you treat your sword like it is another version of yourself than you can take a break." Yorinbu said, "But till then, go clean until your arms get tired."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 11, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Tales of The White Hot Room: Serpentine Dominant
STUPIFY ENGAGE










*


Zero couldn’t even see the person who threatened to "bite him to death"; His Sharingan activated instinctively as he switched to his negative vision. He couldn't keep up with the movements at all only feeling the wind waft past him. Zero caught only a glimpse of a white blur speeding past him as if he were statue. This velocity was the kind of speed that could kill you five times before you hit the ground; it was a terrifying spectacle to behold. 

Zero had reached a plateau in regards to his speed. He had transcended sound itself, but this person was downright horrid in the best way. Then it dawned on Zero he was here to combat this thing, maybe this was the PIT genjutsu program... 

Zero opted for defense trying to take a methodical approach in taking down this thing. He balled his body up some to make himself a smaller target, lowering his center of gravity and bringing his arms up to guard. His spider sense wasn’t just tingling it was going absolutely crazy as he looked all around frantically trying to keep up with the speedster.

*CRACK*

The impact behind the blow was sickening as Zero was completely upended, sent flying to the waist side by the sheer force of the blow he was dealt. His vision was spotty he saw colorful dots as he tried to scamper to his feet. He looked around once more trying to use his Rimen Sharingan to get a beat on this attacker but it was a futile effort. The guy might as well have been invisible…

“GUHHH!!!!” 

The wind was knocked out of Zero as he felt his insides turn inside out; the force was so hellacious he felt like his stomach was about to burst through his back. Zero laid there doubled wheezing for oxygen a nauseous feeling rocked his stomach. In two strikes Zero was reduced to a dry heaving waste of mass.

"I finally get a visitor from the other side and he's some weak little Herbivore!!" 

Zero rolled onto his back as his attacker gave away his position by speaking; planting his hands on the ground he brought his knees inward and pushed upward his body rocketing off the ground feet first. The white blur sidestepped nonchalantly as Zero attempted to surprise him with his recovery, however Zero wasn’t going to let up. He pushed off the ground cocking his fist back as if he were going for a haymaker but he spun his body generating momentum to lash out with a heel kick.

*KONOHA SEPUU
KONOHA SEPUU*

Their strikes collided as causing a small shockwave to emanate from the force of the collision. Both of them recoiled landing about 5 yards away from each other.Zero got his first real look at his enemy; it was a very shaggy white-haired teenager who smiled at him unassumingly with his eyes closed. 



“Yea that’s more like!!! It’s not every day someone comes here so it would be the shittiest of luck if it were weak prey. The Viper doesn’t fuck around with weak prey!!!” 

Before the Viper could finish his sentence Zero was upon him stopping as he brought his fists up to attack. The Clown Prince fired a barrage of jabs with his off hand only to have the Viper bob and weave around his fist, but this was Zero’s plan. He planted his foot and turned his sternum swinging his arm in a wide arc, his hook was met with a forearm block from his opponent. This prompted Zero try to deliver a rolling elbow to the solar plexus of his adversary only to get caught in the hostiles’ grasp.

“Theirs quite the little spark in you. I can see it in your eyes, you have the look of a predator but the Viper is the king of this savannah. However you’re a viper too aren’t you? I must say _'He'_ wasn’t very creative when he thought of the name Project Viper. But why are you allowed to be here in this place?”

The Viper turned his forearm pushing Zero’s arm off to the side as he spun pulling the Clown by the elbow and releasing his grasp throwing him. This sent Zero flying off to the wayside but his enemy flitted in front of his path his arm extended outward.

*CRACK
*
Zero’s body flipped in a sideway corkscrew as he was turned inside out by the clothesline from his enigmatic opponent, however this guy wouldn’t let up on our Prince. He grabbed him by the hair stopping his rotation in mid air.

*CRUNCH*

He pulled Zero in close and leapt in the air at the same time driving his knee cap into Zero’s face, a resounding crunch could be heard echoing throughout the wide expanse of the White Hot Room. Zero’s was turned into a Niagara of crimson as he was thrown to the ground once more barely managing to stay conscious. He staggered to his feet reaching into his cowl he brought out two butterfly knives taking a defensive stance once more.

“So now you want to fight with weapons. This really is making me wonder just who the hell you’re supposed to be. I would never sully these death dealers by using weapons. Then again that one guy was a goody two shoes and I’m certainly not…” 

The Viper seemed to not be really paying attention to Zero at this point; instead pondering matters Zero had not one iota of a clue about. This guy and this situation had left Zero Enna, The Mad Clown Prince, completely stupefied.

Zero began to seal taking advantage of his foes inner monologue. His movements somewhat dulled due to the abuse his body had taken, the taste of metal feeling his mouth as he could barely breath. He began to strip the area around him of it's negative chakra. Zero drove his fist into the ground emphatically.

*RIMEN KATON KAEN UDE*

Instead of one big fist like usual dozens of azure flamed fists shot out of the ground headed towards the Viper. He still was stuck in his own mind trying to postulate just who Zero was, his arms remained crossed as the back of his neck began to radiate a yellow light.

*DATI BUTSU*

The white haired youth's legs and feet became enveloped in a yellow flash of light dissipating in an instant. His feet were now equipped with white boots but this was not a simple wardrobe change, no this was so much more. 

*BOOM*

He kicked off the ground disappearing into the azure inferno in front of him.
​


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2012)

Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc
All She Knows​
Another version of oneself he says...
Treat it like it was you, he says

Yomi sighed as she looked up at the blade, the sun shined on it because she just finished polishing it. She didn't see anything wrong with the blade she put it back in the sheath that was next to her. Yomi closed her eyes as she leaned back and stared at the sky, it was nice that in this one moment she could finally relax. Out of the prying eyes of the clan, father, and his sibling...

Yomi turned around as she looked at the ground.

She knew that Kaname didn't like her but still, she wished that he could be more subtle about that. He didn't need to make it known to everyone that he didn't see her fit as a leader of the clan. Yomi closed her eyes as she forced herself to try and forget what she walked into one day with her father. 

_"Mei is clearly the better leader! She has trained her whole life for this day to become leader and you are giving it to some girl who knows blank shit about herself!" _she remembered the voice clearly as if she re walked into the room again, to see her father eyes stare at her for a minute and then Kaname eyes just give her a complete look of disgust.

"....I don't like him..." Koe said as she stirred awake

Awoken by Yomi negative emotions, Koe wrapped her arms around the girl who drifted in the darkest abyss of their minds. Koe shone green as Yomi shone a dark blue, it was like this, and there was nothing to change. 

Yomi dug her face into Koe's chest, "I want to prove to them that I am capable..." Yomi said as she looked up at her other self.

"But it's not him that judges you, in the end its father." Koe said, "If he doesn't see us capable then his view is all that matter."

Yomi didn't say anything to her other self as they floated in the deep darkness of their minds. She just cuddled deeper into the other's chest...

"Koe..." 

"Yes Yomi?" Koe asked as she felt the young one tighten her grip on her, it made Koe smile as she stroked the girl's hair. Almost like a mother did a child when they were upset with the world...

"...I love you..."

Koe smiled as she relaxed and laid her face in Yomi's hair, "I know, Yomi. I know..."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 11, 2012)

*Ketsueki*
*LT*

*"AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA."*

the boy laughed at the pain. He had no other way to respond to the burn. All he could do is laugh in pleasure from the pain. Ketsueki noticed something. Ketsueki began laughing and laughing he fell on he floor laughing.

Ketsueki got up still feeling and seeing the burning of his body. He liked the feeling so much. Ketsueki smiled as he felt his blood boil. Ketsueki began running forward. Though the fire followed him. It kept on following him. This was no normal fire.

"Genjutsu? RELEASE!"

Ketsueki made a hand sign though it was so hard. He focused and focused but this genjutsu was so powerful. Despite the fact that he laughed he seen his skin was starting to melt from the burns. Though it was from the illusion.

"Enough!!!!"

Ketsueki finally broke from the genjutsu Ketsueki ran towards the girl and leaped towards one of her wolf with a kunai. He began laughing as he was about to stab the wolf unless the girl countered.

"Oh and I don't like dating older woman. AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2012)

*Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc*
All She Knows​
 Love, what was that feeling? Yomi knew the word, but what was the true feeling of that word. It was easy to say and it was easy to shut anyone up, but what was the real point of that word. She said it constantly to Koe, over and over until the girl would just smile and nod her head. Yomi just knew that what she felt for Koe was love, and that was all she needed to say the word...

But to others, would the world love differ from each other?

Just how like words change their meaning as you talk to different people, cultures, and places. Would the word love mean any difference? Or was it a universal thing? Did people just know when they were in love, or was it like a trail and error? Yomi felt her head hurt as she thought about the word.

It wasn't like she was going to experience that herself, because in the end she knew that Koe was keeping something from her. 

Was love not the ability to share everything? Yomi didn't say anything to the girl because she knew that she was guilty of the same thing...

But still it made the girl heart ache a bit that Koe didn't trust her...

"Yomi!" a voice called for her, causing the girl to open her eyes and see Suzu looking down at her, "Taking a nap, how cute..."

Yomi smiled at the woman she considered a mother figure as she stretched a bit till she could feel her bones snap a bit.

"How long I was out?" Yomi asked smiling at the woman before noticing a figure standing behind the woman causing Yomi to instantly frown. She rubbed her eyes to see a young girl...

"Not that long at all, just a little cat nap because your father haven't sent out a team to search for you yet." Suzu laughed before catching Yomi staring at the young woman, "Oh! Yomi this is Rei, Rei this is Yomi, she is the one who is going to escort you back home."

Yomi snapped her head towards Suzu, "Ha, you think your father is going to let you slide for napping? Please as soon as he seen you, and she came in looking for someone to work, he instantly thought of you."

"Argh!" Yomi groaned as she slammed her head back down


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 11, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> *Takashi*
> 
> 
> " Oh....now we?ve a problem dere...but dat?s awesome! " he replied when she said that she had the desire to rip out one of his intestines, this Uchiha was batshit crazy and in a way that was kind of relieving, at least if she were to go all insane of him trying to screw his body, he could do the same as if they were old friends playing roughly. After that she started to say how she liked his madness in the fight against Kurai and that there were a lot of mind sick people in this tournament." Oh c?mmon, flattery will take ya nowhere, " Takashi said playfully and obviously in a sarcastic manner, joking about the topic of his fight.
> ...



*"Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro heard it in his voice that he was playfull and also sarcatic to her flattery, but he gave her some flattery as well as she took it in a sarcatic way as well. To her they were strangers but seemed like old friends who have not seen each other in a very long time. "Sometimes it takes some being sweet to earn something than being treated like six year old. I guess than me have called you a wolf, let see. For starters you look like one, But you have more than that to be called wolf than just having teeth and being wild. You have this inner beauty that nobody can get you deep inside you, nobody can get to it as most people are scare to even get to you or you scared them away before they can even to know you and what or who you are. Most people seem you as miss understood and nobody would never get to know or understand you. You don't have a chance nor does the wolves as they protected themself from being hunted down from anyone who wants to understand them or you."

She remember a guy name Fugetsu  with the wolf teeth, he was not a wolf. He was a wolf wanna be. A hawk landed on Moro's shoulders as it had a note tied to it's leg. Moro felt the hawk on her shoulders some people were staring at her, to her it was not a big deal. She felt the note on the her shoulders and took the scroll off the hawks keg and read it. The note from Romulus said that she would not be fighting today the reason was she be another team. You can meet your new team mates right now or before the next match. The new team mates are name Aoi and Fugetsu Senju. Moro was thinking that she made a promise to stick a limb up his butt hole. She was pissed that she would not fight today and she punch the table hard as her fist went through the wooden table.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

The brown wolf was not going to put crap up with this guy; he dodge the guy's attack. The brown wolf looked at the guy's movement and had no plan with his crazyness. The brown was thinking am I smarted than this guy. He attacked this guy with his claws and teeth on the guy's shoulder. The brown wolf was cautious of this crazy do.

"So what I am not your type at all, I know a few other crazy guys that would want me."

She was going to use brut fore to end this right now as this guy just pissed her off. 

"I am so sick of you!" She kicked him in the nuts as he went down. She did not wait for him to get off the ground. She left the guy she was sick around being around messed up guys. She wanted her peace back as this guy is a kishii and could not be cured intill he was shocked to get some peace to his mind. She was going to fnd her peace as she was going to release her own crazyness. She kept walking as she rather back to the oasis than stayed in this forests. She sat next to a palm tree, with her wolves, as it might have rain to fill the oasis back up again. Her wolves smelled something and it smelled like one of her kind from the Uchiha clan as she was on guard and her body was tense.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 11, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

Fugetsu yawned as he was walking home towards the Senju clan. He had just been out for the night. As Fugetsu walked he thought. Why in the hell would he want to be in the Senju clan? Fugetsu had no reason to be there....but he could not just let go of his past in the Senju clan even though he has no reason being there. Fugetsu backed away from the clan gates.


"One day.......I will leave permanently. But for now I am still apart of the clan." 

Fugetsu spoke to him self as he was walking back towards the clan again. As he was walking he heard a sound and pulled out a kunai.

*GROWL!!!*

"Who there?"

There was nothing but silence. Fugetsu though he was paranoid and continued walking towards the clan. He then heard it again.

*Growl!!* 

"Who the fuck is there!!"

Fugetsu turned around. He then face palmed as he realized it was his stomach. Fugetsu sighed as he walked away from the clan. He was going to find something to eat as from his knowledge there is no food area open in the Senju clan. So Fugetsu began looking for a other place.


----------



## Burke (Feb 11, 2012)

*LT: Filler of Dou*

_Ninja Scouts Pt. 2_​
Dou proceeded outside of the small village with the foreign bladed object in hand. He rotated the axe around where he held it, needless to say, he wasnt all to familiar with it, but the bladed head proved to be obvious in its intended task.

Dou wasnt used to this sort of hard labor, yet the woman was correct in calling him well built. In fact, it must have been quite a sight to see, a ninja in full attire, weapon on his back, and mask on his face, swinging a small axe at a tree. Despite the heat, he kept his mask, and his heavy clothing right where they always were, it was just something Dou always prefered.

Dou figured hed get his start, and take a swing at the tree which, to him, made a very satisfying sound. The hard yet sharp metal head stuck the relatively soft bark as a wave of vibration and sound emitted from the stike point. Not only that, but the swing had left a satisfying sting in Dous hands, its as if the reverberations coursed through him.

"Maybe im getting too much satisfaction out of hitting a tree..." Dou pondered as he shook his arms, and swung again.

Admittedly, the first few swings were met with considerable resistance from the tree, but after a while, it became more fluid as the axe head repeatedly met its mark. Then, as the tree finally gave way, an even more powerful reverberation blasted through the forest as the ground was put under the weight of the decent sized tree.

Smiling, Dou shook himself off again, and in no time at all, prepared himself for the second and final tree. Then, quicker than the first time, the second tree too met its downfall, and before night even got a chance to greet the earth, every pice of timber was evenly cut, split, and set aside the village wall. Dou smiled as he finally finished this new experience.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2012)

Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc
All She Knows

"I am very sorry to be so troublesome.."

This was the fifth time the girl said that and the mission that Yomi was suppose to do didn't even begin. Rei was a young girl and small too, her whole physical make up matched her personality. She was beautiful but still, her shy personality was almost killing her, though Yomi couldn't help but find it a bit cute. Rei had ebony hair and beautiful sky blue eyes...

A rare combination of eye combination and hair color, not many people had something so beautiful.

Yomi turned around, "Please don't worry about it, if I slept any longer, my father would had killed me." she laughed knowing that it was the truth, her father would had placed a sword at her throat and let it go. If it stabbed her it was her fault for sleeping when everyone was working and if he didn't she would be up any way.

"Oh.." Rei said as she had her hands behind her back looking down, "Um Yomi, may I ask a favor?"

Yomi looked at the girl, "Sure, the Minamto clan are known for their pleasing service." Yomi said proudly causing the girl to smile a bit.

"That is wonderful!" Rei said as she was excited about the favor, "I am very happy."

Yomi smiled at the girl, "I am glad!"

"Its good you two are getting along!" a low voice said making Yomi jump at the sound of her father booming voice. 

"She is your daughter Yorinbu, I don't believe that you just found her." Rei said causing Yomi to look at how the young girl spoke to her father like they were old friends. Her father smiled at Rei as he looked at Yomi.

"She still have a lot to learn, but she learns fast." He said as he stroked Yomi hair

He moved her hair all around causing the young girl to blow it out her face as she looked up at her father in slight confusion.

"Do you know her?" Yomi asked as she looked up at her father

"Yes, she is my cousin.." he said

Yomi turned towards the girl and looked at her for a minute

"WHAT?!"


----------



## Olivia (Feb 11, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha]

*She traveled for what seemed like days, surly she should be able to find someone near by. The thick wood and forest that surrounded her had been hard to navigate through, but she was sure she could find a exit somewhere. She rested her right hand onto the tree next to her, and she could feel the small amount of moss that had been growing. Surly if the tale had been true that would mean civilization would be close by. 

She peaked behind the tree to notice a strange forest pathway. It was almost too empty, but something caught her sight; it had been a man with black hair and black clothes. She had never seen this man before in her life, but even so she wanted to go see him as it had been a while since she interacted with others.

With a small, gradual smile appearing, she rustled through the bushes, and finally found her way out. Approaching him from behind she slowly made her way towards him, not wanting to surprise him by her sudden movements. Once she got close enough she tapped him on the shoulder, with her smile fading, to turn her face into more of a bland look. Shizune adjusted her glasses by pushing them up with her index and middle finger, waiting for the man to notice.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 11, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

Fugetsu felt something gently poke on his shoulder. Fugetsu was confused and when he turned around he seen a girl. A girl with glasses. Fugetsu looked confused. Why would she want to talk to him? And why is she out this late.

"Excuse me.........care to explain what do you want. Hahahaha! Sorry I came out kinda rude there. Anyway I am going to get some middle of the night dinner. I get cranky if I dont get some food. Hahaha." 

Fugetsu send friendly. He smiled politely.  Waiting for an answer. It was hard to see her. It was so dark. He was surprised she could see him since he wore all black. Fugetsu just decided she seen the shine of the mood on his headband.

"You coming."

Fugetsu gently grabbed her shoulder. This girl seemed strange. And she was probably lost in this giant forest. Maybe she did need something to eat?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 11, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha]

*The man turned around with what seemed to be a confused look on his face. Immediately he responded, but not in the way she hoped. His lips started to move up and down, forming strange shapes. Her teeth gritted together, was this really the natural reaction for humans to take, to always try talking to one another? Couldn't they try another means to communicate? Her fist tightened at these thoughts, but it seemed the person in front of her didn't have much patience and grabbed her by the shoulder.

He started to pull her along somewhere, she had no idea where he was taking her. Heck, she didn't even know who he was, let alone where he was going to take her. Shizune's entire body tensed up, what if he was kidnapping her, or worse, what if he was taking her to some sort of slaughter house? She stopped herself in her tracks, with so much force that the glasses that had been placed on her face came falling towards the ground.

She looked at the boy once again, and he seemed sincere enough, but she couldn't be completely positive. Looks could be deceiving, that much she had known. Her turquoise colored hair started to blow towards the right, as a little gust of wind formed. She wondered who exactly this man was and what he had wanted, where was he trying to take her? She knew that she had thought that looks could be deceiving, but it seemed as if this boy hadn't had any bad intents on his mind, in fact he looked a bit hungry.

The bright moonlight shone on the two of them, as Shizune let out a silent sigh, knowing if she had even tried suspecting him there would be no way to convey her feelings to him. She slowly bent over and picked up her glasses, placing them over her eyes once again. Looking back at the boy she let out a smile and pointed in the direction he was previously heading in, knowing there was no point in trying to suspect someone like this.


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2012)

*Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc*
All She Knows​
Yomi looked at the young girl, or was she young at all? The girl looked like she was around Yomi age, but she was her father cousin. Which means that she was older than she appeared, Rei looked at Yomi and giggled a bit. Her reaction to things like that was kind of cute.  Yorinbu smiled at his daughter, before smashing her hair into her head again...

"Her name is Rei Azuka, she is my cousin once removed." Yorinbu said as he looked at the woman, "Its been along time, last time I saw you was at your wedding to that of Packer..."

Rei smiled a bit as she looked down at the ground, Yomi could feel the mood change in the air. It seemed that the man was not really welcomed into the clan, Yomi looked at her father who seemed to be throwing daggers from his eyes directly at his younger cousin. Yomi grabbed her father shirt causing him to turn away from the woman.

The moment he did, Yomi could see the a brief sigh of relief from the woman in front of her.

"What is it I am suppose to be doing for her father?" Yomi asked as she turned to him, trying to gain all his attention so he wouldn't look at Rei.

Yorinbu sighed, "You are escorting her back to her home in the mountains, she lives there with her husband Packer, the only reason why she came back is because her husband allowed her to."

And again Yomi could feel the tension in the air...

"Alright." Yomi said as she began to head out, "The mountains took some real damage over the storm, so hopefully they rebuild the pathways...If not we have to go around the beach...That will take some time."

Yomi stretched a bit, "I guess I'll see you tomorrow morning then?" Yomi said as she calculate the time, "You ready Rei?"

Rei smiled warmly,

"Y-yes!!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 11, 2012)

_Kurai Satsugai_
_
Red Blood Murder_


~ Give Me Blood.  Let Me See A River of it Flow ~​

Kurai's eyes opened, finding himself standing on top of a ruined Cathedral.  He looked down at the ground to see demons, souls of humans who had fallen to Hell and twisted into a new form.  He didn't know if this was all an illusion or what, but he had been given his objective.  If it was for power, he would do it.  No questions asked.  He leaped off of the roof of the cathedral, soaring down to the mass of creatures beneath him.  He landed heavily and powerfully in their midst, a gust of wind rushing at them as he landed.  For a few seconds all was quiet and he was on one knee, looking down.  His hair covered his eyes, so none of them could even see what he was looking at.  One of them, a man who now had giant snakes for arms, lunged at him.  Kurai leaned forward, raising his foot and landing a powerful mule kick to the bottom of his chin.  The man went backwards, crashing into another monster.  The horde of beasts began to close in on him when he smirked and rolled under one of them, standing right in front of a woman with four arms and the mouth of a spider.  He smirked before aiming a spiraling uppercut at her chin.  ?Shoryuken!?  As they were both in the air he began his beat down.  He immediately went into a midair Tarenken, followed by a Tarenkyaku.  He went into a spin, extending his leg.  ?Tatsumaki Senpuukyaku!?  He spun in several circles, landing a powerful kick each time.  Suddenly, he grabbed the woman by her arm and held her upside down in the air.  ?Falcon Drop!?  He slammed her head into the ground, splattering it.  He then took her limp body and threw it backwards, flinging into another monster and sending them both crashing backwards through a wall.

Several men who had huge, bat-like wings and rat heads flew at him, hissing wildly.  Kurai went into a handstand, performing the splits upside down.  He began spinning around, kicking two of the men before jumping off of his hands and performing a front flip.  While he was airborne, he shot out his legs and slammed his feet into their heads, throwing them both to the ground.  Another flew at him and he rose his leg above his head.  ?Ryuso??  He brought it down on his head, a combination of a stomp and an axe kick.  ?Kyaku!?  The man?s head was splattered on the ground he laid there unmoving.  Kurai looked back to see four men with spears in their hands and monstrous centipedes coming out of their backs running at him.  On tossed the spear and he caught it, before throwing it back and impaling him, in through his heart, out through the spine of the centipede on his back.  The spear then stuck into the ground, pinning the man where he stood.  The three others tossed their spears as well and Kurai jumped, flipping in between the first two and catching the third, jabbing it through the owner?s mouth, out through the back of his head and into the centipede.  He then swung the spear, using the skewered man at the end of it like a mallet and slamming the other two away, knocking them into an ocean of blood.  He tossed the skewered man into the ocean as well, before looking back to the rest of the crowd of monsters.  He sprinted toward them, catching two succubi by their faces and slamming the backs of their heads into the ground.  He then spun around in time to see an incubus right in front of him, aiming an attack with a sword.  Kurai stuck his hand in the man?s chest, grabbing his heart and crushing it with a sickening _squelch._  He then yanked the crushed heart out of his chest and slammed his hand into the incubi?s mouth, making him quite literally, eat his heart out.  He then grabbed him by the face and spun in a circle, battering away other assorted beasts.  

A great roar caught his attention and he ducked as a werewolf tried to jump on his back.  The wolf spun around and leaped at him, pinning him to the ground.  Kurai was holding it by the jaws, keeping his drooling mouth away from him.  Out of nowhere, Kurai aimed a powerful kick to the side of the lycan?s head, stunning it a bit.  He then used the werewolf as a pole and spun around him, holding onto his head from behind.  Slowly he yanked on the beast?s head, pulling his head off of his body.  His spin dangled from the wolf head that Kurai held in his hand like a prize before punting it away into the chest of another monster, the spinal cord impaling him through his heart.  At this moment the monsters stopped their attack and took to circling him.  He looked around at them all with a smirk on his face.  ?What?  Is that the best you can do??  Silence.  Kurai chuckled.  ?Well then, if you won?t come to me?  I?ll come to you!?  He shot toward one of the monsters, a three-headed man, and slammed the heel of his palm into one of the heads, slamming bits of his nose bone into his brain.  He then vaulted over the man and snapped one of his necks, before reaching down the throat of the final head, grabbing a lung, and yanking it up and out of his mouth, before finally kicking the carcass away.  He looked down at the pool of blood he spilled, seeing his reflection.

*Spoiler*: __ 







He smirked a bit and looked up.  "So.  Who's next?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 11, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_
*Mission - The Creature from the Abyss*​


"_This thing... it completely recovered from a critical hit in a jaw..._" The monster was certainly pissed off. It wasn't going to let Noctis win, let alone escape. As it was aggressively charging towards the boy, Noctis barely could have time to move in accordance with the monster's speed. He had to resort to using his shard of Crystallis knowing that it might crack from another punch. 

He had no choice, even if it did break, it's strike would not have been as harmful as a full on blown hit while trying to dodge. Just as Noctis was abou to focus on materializing his shard again, his eye's started to act on it's own. 

Without any of his intents, his eyes started to manipulate the light above him forming light streams that reacted towards the beast rushing towards him. As the beast had jumped about to strike Noctis with it's claws, the light streams wrapped around the enraged monster like chains. The light streams had tightly enclosed the beast, but it didn't stop him from moving further. 

Confused as Noctis was, he had the time to jolt back before the creature touched him due to the mysterious light that had distracted the monster for several seconds. As the light cleared, the eyes of the beast in front of him changed. It didn't have the eyes of a murderer or psychopath anymore, but the eyes the monster introduced himself with before it had changed into a wild animal.

"_What the hell?! How am I back to normal?! I haven't even emptied my anger yet. And this brat is still alive after all that?_" The monster retracted from its incoming attack, as Noctis backed off as far as he could. The boy had to end this fight now. His only reason of even stepping a foot in here was to resolve the roaring that troubled the village nearby. 

Raising his right arm into the air, he materialized the Weapon of Libra in his hand. This monster was too hostile to be kept alive. He had to resort to eliminating it before it kills him. 










​
"_Hold on... that day I found myself in this world....That voice..._" The monster thought to himself as he were staring into space.

~~~~~~~​

The voice of an angel had spoke.
"_Ifrit, of the fire behemoths, you are one but many of the confused... You would do anything to protect everyone from yourself, and that shows your kind filled heart. Which is why I have chosen you as my Esper, a Fal'cie that stands out greater than others. Time will come when a person cross paths with you and will be able to control your anger by purifying it. That very person will be the one you follow in order to have a future......_"

~~~~~~~​
Reality returned to the beast's mind, as it saw the boy charging at him with his newly wielding weapon. "_I thought that crap was a hallucination but it was a foretelling?! Does this mean that this brat was the one she was talking about?!_"

Noctis had taken precaution before attacking, knowing that it will appear right before him with it's unique speed. He had planted his Lightning release: Raging Thunder technique upon himself to guard against it's next strike.

"*Wait! Don't attack, I'm not going to hurt you anymore!*" The monster covered the incoming attack with his furry arms. Noctis noticed that he wasn't attacking but instead standing completely still. "_He isn't attacking? Something isn't right, he intended on killing be just a minute earlier..._" The boy stopped in his tracks and guarded with his weapon in case it had attacked him in surprise.

"_What are you planning, creature?_"

The monster realized that the boy retreated from attacking, "Look, the only reason I warned you to get the hell out was that I enrage from time to time. My insanity takes over my body causing me to kill anything that's around me. The only way to return to normal was to wait it out. But somehow, I recovered from it sooner than I thought I would." Calm was it was, Noctis still found him untrustworthy. "*The names Ifrit, kid. I'm a fire behemoth... though I'm not from this world and I don't remember where I came from either... I didn't mean to hurt you, sorry.*"

"_Fire Behemoth huh... Well, since you seem to be reasoned with... The village nearby is troubled by your constant growling. My job's to somehow resolve it. Since I don't have anything against you, the only option is for yourself to reason with the village. Or I would have you to go to another area far from here by force..._" Noctis slowly raised his weapon threatening the monster.

"I'm not too good around crowds brat, there's no way I can go outside like this. I don't want to end up hurting no one... I'd rather stay holed up here for the rest of my life than end up accidently killing someone!" It aggressively roared at Noctis.

The boy saw that this monster did not want to harm anyone, but he had to be dealt with since it was his mission. Sighing in regret for what he was about to say, Noctis lowered his weapon.

"_Look... I'll knock you out if you lose control of yourself again... I have no reason to kill you, so lets keep it that way..._"

"_This kid... could he really be the one who is able to control my anger... That light that came out of nowhere calmed me down... and he was the one who performed that light technique. Is he really the guy I'm supposed to follow?_" Thinking deeply about his decision, Ifrit rose up and approached Noctis. "*Alright fine... But If I see myself killing people because of your stupid mistake,  you'll be the first one to be jabbed through your stomach.*" 

Noctis grinned while turning around towards the path to the entrance to the cave. "_Well then lets get going...._" The boy walked ahead as Ifrit followed behind. "_Oh by the way, my name's Noctis... but I'd rather you call me Noct._"

"*Noc?*"

"_No Noct._"

"*Yeah Noc.*"

"_It's Noct!_"

"*Noc, I honestly see no difference.*"

Noctis grabbed his forehead and replied, "_It doesn't even matter anymore... Call me as you will...._"

"*How about I just call you kid. Hell I already am calling you that.*"

"_Whatever..._"

Both exited the fiery cave heading towards the village down the hill. They already seemed like friends. Even more, Ifrit was seeming a bit more calm than he was following Noctis, a better word would be more relieved.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2012)

*Takashi*


Alisdragon said:


> *"Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*
> 
> Moro heard it in his voice that he was playfull and also sarcatic to her flattery, but he gave her some flattery as well as she took it in a sarcatic way as well. To her they were strangers but seemed like old friends who have not seen each other in a very long time. "Sometimes it takes some being sweet to earn something than being treated like six year old. I guess than me have called you a wolf, let see. For starters you look like one, But you have more than that to be called wolf than just having teeth and being wild. You have this inner beauty that nobody can get you deep inside you, nobody can get to it as most people are scare to even get to you or you scared them away before they can even to know you and what or who you are. Most people seem you as miss understood and nobody would never get to know or understand you. You don't have a chance nor does the wolves as they protected themself from being hunted down from anyone who wants to understand them or you."
> 
> She remember a guy name Fugetsu  with the wolf teeth, he was not a wolf. He was a wolf wanna be. A hawk landed on Moro's shoulders as it had a note tied to it's leg. Moro felt the hawk on her shoulders some people were staring at her, to her it was not a big deal. She felt the note on the her shoulders and took the scroll off the hawks keg and read it. The note from Romulus said that she would not be fighting today the reason was she be another team. You can meet your new team mates right now or before the next match. The new team mates are name Aoi and Fugetsu Senju. Moro was thinking that she made a promise to stick a limb up his butt hole. She was pissed that she would not fight today and she punch the table hard as her fist went through the wooden table.



" Thank ya...I...think? " Takashi thanked, sort of confused by the words of the blind woman, be it that she was making fun of him or that she was just being too honest with a stranger like him, it felt kind of comfortable for the Aosuki boy to be praised by someone else that was not member of the insane clan he was born in. His attention was attracted by a hawk that alighted on Moro?s shoulder delivering what apparently was a letter or mto be more exact a note written in a scroll. Many people looked at the Uchiha girl as she started to read whatever the note would say. The object was emitting a certain scent that Takashi didn?t recognize at all, most probably the smell of this Romulus man the girl mentioned before. The red-eyed of the wild blue-haired young man got fixed to stare in front at his now, apparently, new friend.

Suddenly the female shinobi punched the table with anger, with such strength enough to break part of the wooden table they were using to eat some moments back." Oi, take it easy, gal "the sharp toothed kid spoke while making amovement with his hands trying to calm down the angry teenager in front of him." Wassup den? I think dose weren?t good news? "he questioned about the note while using his pinkie to take out some wax from his ears only to send it away with a blow.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 11, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> *[Shizune Rousha]
> 
> *The man turned around with what seemed to be a confused look on his face. Immediately he responded, but not in the way she hoped. His lips started to move up and down, forming strange shapes. Her teeth gritted together, was this really the natural reaction for humans to take, to always try talking to one another? Couldn't they try another means to communicate? Her fist tightened at these thoughts, but it seemed the person in front of her didn't have much patience and grabbed her by the shoulder.
> 
> ...




Fugetsu let go of the girl as she seemed she was capable of following him. He put both his arms around his shoulder while walking. He stared at the moon. It was just awesome. He heard wolves howl. It made him smile. Fugetsu touched his own teeth.

His wolf like teeth. He could remember how he got them. The accident...Fugetsu quickly shook his head abandoning the thought. He stared at the girl.

"You dont talk much do you?"


Fugetsu spoke as he walked in this town. Fugetsu glanced to the left and seen some shady looking people. He looked to the right and seen wasted people a hookers. Fugetsu sighed. 

"This place me look bad but its the only place thats open this late. Here is the bad side. But down there...you see the resturant. 5 stars. Surprising huh?"

Fugetsu noticed she was not comprehending. Fugetsu had an idea. What if she spoke a different language. Fugetsu stepped in front of the girl. He put both hands in front of him. He speak with a loud voice like he was talking.

"Hola!!! Uh....... soy Fugetsu....hmm what else how do I say it...... Cu?l es tu nombre?....."


----------



## Olivia (Feb 11, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha]

*The two of them entered the town, and from what she had seen the sights were majorly disturbing. She could smell dirt and filth in the air, as the scent of booze carried along the winds. Men and women were utterly drunk, lounging outside of the wooden bars. Shizune simply scoffed at the site, did this man think she would want to go somewhere like this? From what she could tell the two of them were both under twenty, besides being disgusting it would also be illegal for them to drink.

The black haired boy turned to her, looking a bit confused, perhaps he finally figured out she couldn't hear him. Suddenly the thought seemed to be the complete opposite, as his mouth widened, as if he was trying to stretch out his lips. Clearly he thought if he were to speak louder she'd be able to hear him, but no go, as she continued to look onwards, knowing that her previous guess was completely wrong.

Even so the blue haired girl brought her hand up to her mouth, as she couldn't help but silently laugh to herself as he attempted to talk to her. Although the circumstances for her not being able to converse hadn't been really funny, his attempts to try and accomplish such in fact were. Finished, she brought her two palms together in front of her chest, and quickly started weave signs.

These were not hand-signs you used for jutsu however, in fact they were something much more trivial, sign-language. She was hoping, that even though he probably couldn't understand a thing she had been making, that he'd at least get the idea that she couldn't hear a word he was saying. If that were to happen then maybe he would actually slow down and adjust to the situation, so that maybe she could finally understand what he exactly wanted.

Once she was done she tented her hands together and her face light up with a smile. Her glasses slowly slid down her nose, but she didn't feel the need to adjust them. The only thing that had bothered her was the strange scent, it was so fresh, and so vulgar that her senses were becoming a bit overwhelmed. Then again, she had better senses than most mainly because she had hadn't had the sense of hearing. Maybe that's why he wasn't exactly trying to rush out of here. Regardless, she just wanted to see how this man would take the situation from here.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 11, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"It was not good news, I don't even get to fight today because as they switch me to another team, in another stadium. One of my teamates I still wish to stick a branch up his ass hole, if he is going to help me to get to the next round i will not do that to him. I meet them before the ext match tommorrow before the next match, they probly do not want to see me pissed off at the moment. I guess atleast Romulus gave me the heads up for not going to the wrong arena tommorrow. Now I have to go meditate before i do something rash or I could interst you in a fight or that is against the tournament rules or something. Thanks for calming me down, we can sit here and keep talking or I could order you another round of food."

Moro pulled out a freash sheet of paper and metal slate with six holes in it to make a rectangle. She put the paper in and shut the slate down on the paper and punch holes to make her own note in braile. It only took only a few moments to punch out the dots as the braile dots show up on the other side of the paper. She roll up the paper in a scroll and tied it off to the hawk's leg and gave it a picec of meat to the hawk as the hawk flew off back to Romulus. Her foot touch one of the bones next to her foot as the whole place was silent and staring at Moro. "Let's get the hell out here, all these people are making me uncomfortable.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 11, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Realization*
*LT*

"OHHHHH!!!!!!!"

Fugetsu finally figured it out. She could not speak because............she was born without a voice!! Fugetsu seen her sign language. Fugetsu did know sign language but not conversation ones. More like battle ones.

Fugetsu smiled as he walked her down the street into a giant restaurant. Fugetsu knew she would be amazed due to the fact outside looked like that but this inside looked so wonderful. Fugetsu was about to walk in but there was a guard. 

Figures much as this was a 5 star resturant and they did not want any of the filthy hobos and drunks and hookers outside. Fugetsu seen the man. He was big tall muscular and supposedly imitating. 

Fugetsu smiled as he stared at the guy. The man laughed a bit a picked Fugetsu up and tossed him in the air. Fugetsu quickly landed down on his feet.

*"Aww did you lose your mommy kid? Reservation please!"*

Fugetsu knew what type of guy this was. The type of guy who was abused or molested at young or bullied. Fugetsu laughed a bit and wagered a bet. This man was no ninja so Fugetsu had the advantage.

"How about this Mr........"

Fugetsu looked at his name tag and laughed a bit. Actually he laughed a lot as he fell back down laughing. He quickly got back up with a face with a big smirk.

"Shirley Tittsworth! HAHAHAHA!!! Anyway how about this.......if I can knock you on the ground you let me in." 

*"HAHAHA Deal! One....Two....ThrWhaWOW!!!"*

Fugetsu had grabbed him by the arm and threw him. Fugetsu laughed as he grabbed the girls hand and entered. He walked in and seen many many fancy tables. Fugetsu sighed. He did not like fancy things. Fugetsu escorted the girl to the table.

Fugetsu sat down. He was confused. How to communicate with this girl? Fugetsu thought. And thought. And finally!! He had nothing. Fugetsu stared at the girl. He had to use the little sign language he knew. With a nervous smile he did some sign language.

"Hello"

Fugetsu did the sign language for hello.

"Are you........."

Fugetsu forgot how to say hungry in sign language!! Fugetsu had to think. As a waiter was walking by Fugetsu snatched the waiters menu and gave it to the girl with a warm smile.

"Choose what want"

Fugetsu sighed as he did not know how to say you in sign language.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2012)

*Takashi*

Painful payment I​


Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*
> "It was not good news, I don't even get to fight today because as they switch me to another team, in another stadium. One of my teamates I still wish to stick a branch up his ass hole, if he is going to help me to get to the next round i will not do that to him. I meet them before the ext match tommorrow before the next match, they probly do not want to see me pissed off at the moment. I guess atleast Romulus gave me the heads up for not going to the wrong arena tommorrow. Now I have to go meditate before i do something rash or I could interst you in a fight or that is against the tournament rules or something. Thanks for calming me down, we can sit here and keep talking or I could order you another round of food."
> 
> Moro pulled out a freash sheet of paper and metal slate with six holes in it to make a rectangle. She put the paper in and shut the slate down on the paper and punch holes to make her own note in braile. It only took only a few moments to punch out the dots as the braile dots show up on the other side of the paper. She roll up the paper in a scroll and tied it off to the hawk's leg and gave it a picec of meat to the hawk as the hawk flew off back to Romulus. Her foot touch one of the bones next to her foot as the whole place was silent and staring at Moro. "Let's get the hell out here, all these people are making me uncomfortable.



Takashi listened at the words coming from the mouth of the woman as she was saying how she would be in a new team and how a guy she wanted to, textually in her words, stick a branch of a tree in his butt hole was in this new team of hers. The lad laughed internally at those words, the dude surely made her really mad. Paying attention to the rest of the things she was talking about, he found out that she would be fighting in the POD 1 from now on instead of teh POD 2 where they just met also, that she did not want her new team mates to see her all mad about this nonsensical change of events. Anyway, at the end she offered to invite him another round of food, and that was what mattered to him the most in that moment. 

" yeah, why n... " he couldn?t finish his sentence as a strong palpitation running through his entire body stopped him, suddenly the Aosuki began to sweat a little as he ran out of breath for an instant although all of this as he tried to pretend that nothing was happening by scratching his head and replying instead" ya know, i just remembered dat I?ve ta find Rokuto, he told me ta find him after my fight finishes... " after using his excuse, he stood up and spoke once again" I think ya should go and meditate, It could also help ya fer tomorrow?s match. " with that he started to walk away slowly as he grabbed his chest.

" Oh yeah, it?s nice ta meetcha. if I get free time tomorrow I?ll go watch yer battle " he announced to Moro before departing.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 11, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha]

*After the tossing of the man the two quickly entered the building. Inside it looked rather lavish, definitely not something that she had been expecting. The scents in the room were rather flourish, and among them were roses, lavender, dianthus, jasmine, and so on. This really contrasted with the outside, as it had been clean, almost sparkling clean, from the pure white table clothes to the shimmering drinking glasses. What had also caught her attention had been the large chandelier in the middle of the room, it looked to be crafted from pure gold, with multiple lights on each little stand that extended off of the giant figure.

She felt as if she didn't deserve to be here, at least her clothes showed as much, but the man pulled her over to a table and sat her. Not wanting to be rude she took the seat and decided to stay, she'd have to make do with what she had on she supposed. Quickly the black haired boy tried to form some words in sign-language, from what she could see the first word had said 'Hello'. She smiled, at least he understood her situation, well, hopefully at any rate. 

Afterwords he made, rather strangely, a string of words that came out roughly as 'Choose what want'. Perhaps he didn't know much if at all? Well he was at least trying, so that was comforting. Even so, this attempt almost made Shizune giggle, although she made sure not to let her voice slip out from her throat. She figured that he was simply a beginner, and that her sentences would be far to advanced for him, but regardless she signed quickly:

"Please, no need to try and talk to me like that, I can tell you're struggling, even if you know how to do a little. I already know what I'm going to have to eat, so please figure out what you are going to have before worrying about myself."

Shizune couldn't help but silently laugh again. Technically, she could sign him something completely and utterly preposterous, and he wouldn't be able to understand a word she had motioned. She had always wanted to mess with others like this but had never found the time to do so, would this be her chance?​


----------



## Alpha (Feb 11, 2012)

*Shinsou*
_You've been acting awful tough lately
Smoking a lot of cigarettes lately
But inside, you're just a little baby
It's okay to say you've got a weak spot
You don't always have to be on top
Better to be hated than love, love, loved for what you're not_

*Friendship Arc* - _Part I_​
Shinsou stood up facing the rising sun, closing his eyes allowing the sun to pierce his body, allowing the warmth of the sun to spread over his skin. "Good Morning Rika." He said his eyes closed, this was his morning ritual. It was the only time of day you would see Shinsou lower his face mask, and the only time you would ever see the young Shinobi look happy. He pulled his face mask up and over his nose with a finger, before stretching his arms out. 

Since he had become a ninja Shinsou had become a wanderer, drifting from town to town searching for Rika's lost brother whilst also despatching raiders and bandits as he found them. Whilst others found themselves in a cell or a squad with a Sensei, these were luxuries Shinsou could not afford. Not financially, no, the luxury of time. He had no time to waste, furthermore he could not seem to work well with other people. He had a deep distrust of everyone around him but adults especially, he had seen the horrors they had committed first hand, he knew all too well. His hand closed into a a fist so tight, blood began to drip onto the ground. 

So now Shinsou was alone, but he was no stranger to this, loneliness was an old friend of Shinsou's. It had kept him company plenty of times, sometimes it would even manifest it's self and pretend that Shinsou was with Rika again, laughing and joking. Until Shinsou was forced to swallow the painful truth, his only real friend was dead. It had been five years but the pain still hurt, his chest hollow. But despite him being empty it was Rika's will that fuelled him and that he fed off. Her wish to find her brother, he would complete this task and rescue him regardless of the consequences. He would endure loneliness, endure the pain of everything which stood before him, he would learn with out a Sensei, he would battle with out comrades, because... He had nothing else to live for. No family, no home, no Rika... 

As he entered the old town he saw a group of kids running around, chasing each other, the smiles on their faces ignorant and blissful, they were happy. No, they were not the smiles Shinsou saw as a child, the smiles he saw were fake, forced and full of pain. However he noticed one boy, alone playing by himself, it seemed as the other children were going out of their way to ignore the boy as he threw the ball against the wall, catching it before throwing it again. Shinsou could not see the boy's face, if he did he would be met by boy's silent tears as he played alone. 

However Shinsou did not come to the town to watch children play, he was here to hunt for information on Shinsou. He entered the town's small tavern. It was completely empty except for the large, rotund, bearded man using one of the dirtiest clothes Shinsou had seen to be clearing the glasses, although Shinsou wouldn't exactly call it cleaning. Shinsou moved to the bar, the man flicked his eyes over him before returning to dirtying the glass, before snapping back immediately to Shinsou realising the former was a Shinobi. Setting the glass down quickly the man spoke in a rushed and overly polite tone. *"Hello Shinobi Sir, what could I get for you?"* He said with a slight bow of his head. 

"Information." Shinsou said coarsely, his voice rough. He had spoken to a person in weeks. He rarely communicated with the others. He cleared his breath as he spoke, "I am looking for information of a boy, he would be around the age of 13 now. His name is Shinsou." He said more confidence in his voice with each word. _Eurgh_ he thought, _talking was hard_. *"Shinsou... Shinsou..."* The bartender repeated to himself, *"Sorry I have never heard that name, and certain it has not passed through this village. There was a Shunsui, who came with a noble family. But no Shinsou, Sorry Sir."* He said bowing in apology for his lack of knowledge. Another dead end it seemed, Shinsou thought before his eyes looked at the bar keep, oh great how do I end this conservation now? _Just leave_. Shinsou thought as he turned and exited the bar without another word. 

As Shinsou found himself back into the town, he heard a very distant sobbing. Curious Shinsou found himself trailing the sound back to the source which was behind some of the houses. The source that very same boy he saw playing alone. The boy had his legs pressed up against his body as he sat against a building his crying face buried into his knees. But he seemed to be missing something. Shinsou thought for a second, before realising his ball. Shinsou scanned the area and found the ball far from the boy. Marching over to the ball, he scooped it up before proceeding to the boy, he must of been crying because he lost his ball or so Shinsou thought. 

Shinsou nudged the boy with his ball. As the boy's head rose slowly, his red puffy eyes found the ball and then snapped immediately to Shinsou. His eyes now orbs of excitement. *"You wanna play? With me?"* He asked incredulously. Before the boy answered his own question. *"Okay! Let's play."* The boy said incredibly happy. Shinsou was unsure what to do, but the boy had thrown the ball towards him, instinctively Shinsou caught the ball. But what now? *"Throw it back."* Called the giggling boy who seemed to be having the time of his life. A few moments passed before Shinsou who for the moment was stood staring at the ball threw it back to the young boy who giggled with happiness before missing the easy threw and stumbling after the ball. Shinsou stared at the boy with wide eyes, why was he having so much fun at such a simple game. But why was Shinsou feeling something strange himself, was he too having... _Fun_? ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2012)

*Takashi*

Painful payment II​
Takashi walked away without looking back, his steps were slow and his body was starting to sweat more and more with each second that passed. He looked down at his hands while keeping the pace, they were shaking, trembling a little although he was neither afraid nor desperate for what he knew was coming, something that he experimented in his own flesh and bone a week before all that thing about the tournament suggested and sponsored by Rakiyo Uchiha himself, the proud leader of the Uchiha clan. 

Each sound in the environment started to rumble in his head as his already highly developed sense of hearing was becoming more and more sensitive with each second, same going for his smelling sense. It was soon enough until an obvious reaction showed up as he started to pant without him being really exhausted nor actually having a reason for his body to do so.

Without wasting his time, the so called wolf entered the POD 2 which he left minutes ago to take a walk around with Moro. He started to sniff the air in an attempt to find his godfather and teacher, Rokuto Aosuki. Quick enough, the blue-haired child found him, by how it seemed, the man was together with the few remaining members of his clan, all of them among the crowd of the colliseum. This time speeding his pace, he went all the way directly to where the easy going man was; after all it was something important that only the clan head and the only being he could really call a friend without a doubt would knew about. 

Going through the multitude and approaching as quickly as he could to his protector, the boy felt his heart racing, it was really fast, rapid enough to even make him feel a bit of pain; now his sleeveless T-shirt was completely soaked in sweat, although for any of the people who were to look at him, it would seem as if he took a bath with his clothes on.

" Rokuto-san "he let out the name of the man as the one whose name was called, turned to look at the kid." hey Takashi! What?s up with you, little rascal?  i told you not to reveal your eyes yet, someone could have started to say that you weren?t an Aosuki " that was the first thing that came from the mouth of the man enjoying his thirties but his expression became one of confusion when he saw the boy all wet and trying to catch his breath" hey, what?s up with y... " Rokuto stopped himself as he understood what was going on.

" Where is he? "he asked for a certain someone, Takashi only pointed towards the arena where Harkat could be seen, only by Takashi, staring intently at the contenders. Rokuto nodded as an answer before telling one of his Aosuki fellows that he wouldn?t be able to watch the fight of Takashi?s team mate. Immeditely he took the wrist of his godson and left the seats for the espectators without spending a second more. 

It was less than five minutes the time it took for the two males to arrive to the location where a camp set for their clan was. Instantly the blue-haired man introduced the boy into one of the places and locked it, staying him outside, guarding so no one would see the Aosuki boy in such a deplorable state.

In the moment he entered, Takashi let himself to fall back on his butt. His breath started to accelerate as he smirked with sarcasm_" Tsk. Dis shit will be funny "_ he thought not really beleieveing in the words he pronounced to himself mentally. Strange marks started to appear on his body as they started to glow...it was the beginning.


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2012)

*Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc*
All She Knows​
"Thank you..."

After a few minutes of walking in silence, Rei finally said something to Yomi. Yomi didn't say anything back but she just looked down as she walked in front of her. This was a clan matter, that she knew know history of what it was suppose to be. In a way that was her fault for not brushing up against her history of the clan. Yomi sighed as she felt the woman aura tense up...

"Packer...He is a nice man." she said, "No one really understands him the way I do, and he is really a puppy."

Yomi looked back at the woman to see her smiling, "He is my husband, I have to protect him from the venom that is my family." she explained as she walked closer to Yomi

Yomi looked at her, "Why doesn't my father like Packer?" she asked finally wanting to know why her father had such a disapproving stare when he mentioned the man name.

Rei looked down and again she could feel the shame that was radiating from her. Like something that shouldn't even been spoken of, or it doesn't want to be spoken about. Yomi sighed, what a troublesome woman she was but at the same time, she didn't know why but she just didn't like that face.

She didn't like the face of pain that the woman constantly wears, even when she smiles it looks like she is experiencing a thousand tiny little needles inside her skin. 

For some reason it wasn't a true smile...

"I was wed to him because we needed to expand our clan," Rei said as she looked at Yomi, "But then his brother that I was suppose to wed died and I was given to him as a peace offering by my mother."

Yomi eyes widen as Rei eyes stared at the ground...

"Don't worry I doubt you will experince that kind of force love," she said as she looked at Yomi before passing her

"Yorinbu isn't the type to force himself on a woman."


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 11, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"See you later and like wise Takashi," Moro paid for the meal and the damage she has caused in this restruant. She got up and left to go to the place that she was staying with her friends. She sat on the rock, crossed her legs and started to meditate. A few hours later she felt a hand on her head and released the bun on top of her hair. She did not need to open her eyes as she know it is Romulus. "I know I would find you out here, seeing my pass work as you made a new friend."

"I know one your wolves told you or your hawk, mind leaving me alone to focus on the match tommorrow." Her wolves snuggled around Moro. "I don't want you get a cold out here. I have a feeling it is going to rain tonight." "How do you know that or someone told you." "After who tore a hole into my shoulder I can predict weather. You know that is a lie." Moro already know she attacked when she woke up from surgery. She open her eyes and got up as she walked into the house in the wild as Romulus watched her go in, her wolves followed her inside as Romulus then went inside himself as his wolves wonder the woods of the Uchiha clan, Romulus went into his own room with out desturbing Moro as this was his cousin's house. He did not have any remorse of killing him at all, he got to work on his notes of Moro's medical codition and the sharingan.

Moro was sitting on her bed as she continue to meditate as her wolves calm down as her wolves was on the bed with her. Her silver wolf was wondering if she was prepareing herself before going into that hell part of her mind. Her breathing became ragged as she meditated in Moro's mind she was hearing everything negative and insane was, she had to calm this part of her mind down to become stronger as she felt her body heat up as she felt her sharingan was activated and her wolves could sence it as they did not back away as they trust Moro would not do anything to them on this bed.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 11, 2012)

Cursed panda said:


> Questions
> _The Gentlemen_
> 
> There he stood, watching Hisoka, her steps, her bandanna, the large orange coat that contradicted with the very light clothes she had beneath it. Her calm demeanor that seemed to facade something far more. With every step he questioned himself more and more. Could he do this? Hurt her? Why did he join this tournament, he knew he would have to harm someone? Was his dream so important that is over-took others? Could he put on his gloves? Punch her? Drop her? Kill her?
> ...



*Hisoka*

Tournament Arc: VS The Gentlemen​
He whispered and pulled away from her, his words, laced with a hint of regret or perhaps?confusion. The Gentlemen?s two simple words left Hisoka a bit curious as she looked across toward her opponent. On one end she wondered exactly what he meant by apologizing to her. Was he asking for her forgiveness for what he was about to do? That made sense, but at the same time Hisoka found it a little unassay. If he wanted to win, he just needed to do what he had to, and if there was no malice in his actions, Hisoka would forgiveness what not needed at all. Though at the same time she could hear the sincerity in his voice and could feel the emotions coming from his words. It seemed that he, like she, couldn?t really bring them to harm others. On that note she could understand and feel for his dilemma. 

Hell, if it wasn?t for the obvious threat that was given with their forceful invitation to this thing, Hisoka might not have even showed up.

_I feel as if I?m contradicting myself a little_?She thought.

After sorting her mind of her own inner thoughts Hisoka responded with a simple nod. She then took a deep breath as it was now time for the battle to begin. ?Only take up arms when you are forced into a situation where you are to defend her.? Hisoka repeated the words from Hyuubato, which were pounded into her head over and over during training. She had never thought she?d find herself having to fight, but now that time was here this would be her very first battle. The obvious thing to do and what most were probably expecting was for her to pull out the bow behind her and begin the battle.

She had another thought in mind.

Forming the tiger signal she then broke her hands apart, placing the both of them at an equal distance away from one another then she stomped her foot while?

Clap

She clapped.

The sound echoed throughout the coliseum as the crowd grew silent. Everyone was more than likely wondering what the hell she was doing. The first clap was followed shortly afterward by a second clap, then a third clap, a fourth clap, and then a fifth clap in quick succession of one another. Then directly after the fifth clap the young medic stomped her foot again though unlike the previous one?s the sound of her foot hitting the ground didn?t occur until after she had clapped her hands.

The first move had been made.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2012)

*Yomi*
Liquid Time Arc


"A clan is like a thread tied to many others." Yorinbu told Yomi as she sat in front of him, "Once you mess with one, the vibrations of messing with one continues though out the other threads, and what does that mean."

Yomi looked up at her father, "It means that one person ends up effecting the rest of the clan, even the most actions directed to better one self can hurt the clan." she said as she looked at the string fold that was in front of her. They were all red and her father was just holding one. 

She watched as he continuously plucked the string, and when he did the others vibrated. Yomi knew what this teaching meant to her, it was a simple teaching of never being selfish. The clan came first and then one self, because once your life becomes the hands to hold others. To protect them, to make them stronger...

You must learn that and live everyday not for yourself, but for the clan.

It wasn't like Yomi didn't live every day like she thought of herself, she had Koe to take care of. And when anything was done for Koe, it instantly benefited the clan. 

"Alright then, with today's lesson, here you go." he said as he passed her a scroll, "You have a teammate."

Yomi eyes widen, "And before you complain, she is going to be there because the simple fact this is a learning experience for the both of you."

Yomi sighed as she couldn't say anything but turn around and accept her mission.

"What are the Minamoto clan?" her father asked as she began to leave the room,

She stopped and smiled, "We are wolves..."

"And wolves work with one another, Yomi." Yorinbu said, "Don't forget that."

Yomi smiled at her father...

"I won't."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 11, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

Fugetsu smiled as he partially understood the sign language. She may not be able to speak or hear but she can handle her self. I wonder if she is a ninja. Fugetsu seen the waiter. 

"A steak! And this nice young girl right here cant speak so get someone who understands sign language."

"I understand sir."

_"They call teens sir? This place is fancy."_

Fugetsu laughed a bit. As the waiter took Shizune order Fugetsu stared at her. She was interesting. How she could wander through a deep forest without any fear that someone sneaks up on her and she cant hear them or scream?

Though Fugetsu may have underestimated her speaking ability cause everyone can scream even if you have no idea how to speak. Fugetsu then heard the waiter come back with a plate with a big juicy stake. 

It smelt delicious as the waiter put it on the table. He also put the girl order on the table but Fugetsu did not pay attention to what it is. Fugetsu did not grab a fork...or knife....or any eating utensils. Fugetsu shoved his face down towards the plat and sunk his wolf teeth on the piece of steak.


He tore through it like a wolf would tear through its prey. As people stared Fugetsu raised his head up a bit to look at the girl. He smiled slightly as he had a full mouth. He did some sign language

"Sorry"

He used his hands to communicate as he began chewing much slower. Fugetsu swallowed. The waiter brought a whole tray with varieties of drinks. Fugetsu pulled out some water and drunk it whole. He then did some sign language again.

"Enjoying self.......wanna spar after this............food?"

Fugetsu slowly did the sign language as he never knew a lot of sign language.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 11, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha]

*She was delighted for when their food came to the table. Well technically speaking she didn't get food desirable for dinner, but it had still been some sort of sustenance. What she had ordered was a parfait, and while that had been a desert, she was craving it ever since this previous morning. She was glad that the waiters would allow her to have such a meal while others were enjoying their dinner.

She took her fork and made small incisions, slowly eating away at the rather large desert. Every bite was small, but she was a rather fast eater, due to the fact that she never needed to talk to others, not interrupting her meal. Looking over the man appeared to be finished with his meal, but his face looked a bit rabid. Perhaps he didn't use his normal fork and knife like a normal human being would?

Finishing her meal, she noticed that Fugetsu downed a entire glass of water, as if he needed it to be able to swallow the entirety of what he had just consumed. Even from across the table she could smell the scent of the blood and the sauce, coming off of what had been his steak. After he was done he made a few more signs, asking if she had been enjoying herself and if she wanted to spar.

She had guessed that this man was a shinobi, due to the fact that he was able to easily toss the bodyguard so easily. She simply nodded and pulled out more than enough Ryo to cover the meal. Shizune wiped her mouth with the napkin that lay on her lap, touching her mouth ever so slightly on the corners. Once finished she put it ontop of her plate. Before she took off however she noticed that she hadn't even touched her tea. She took a sip and placed it back onto it's small plate. Turning and standing up, she brushed whatever crumbs may lay on her clothes down onto the ground and headed outside.

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission LT]

*It had only been thirty minutes since she received this message from a bird flying high in the sky. This had been normal for her, as she couldn't receive missions any other way, but this one was different for her. She had been partnered up with another individual for this mission, and instead of the usual C or D-Rank missions she had been assigned a B-Rank. To be brutally honest she felt a little timid about the situation, she knew she would probably have to fight someone else on this mission, and with it being her first B-Rank she wasn't sure how tough it would exactly be.

Regardless she knew she was getting close to the meeting point. Apparently there would be someone with the name of Yomi, but knowing the girls name wouldn't help Shizune much. If they had given her a description of her appearance then it may have been better, because Shizune could have just looked to see if that had been the person she was looking for. Now she had to find someway to communicate with complete strangers, merely hoping that she would run into would be the correct partner.

Making her way through the dense woodland she could finally see what appeared to be a waterfall. Among them were many trees and a large gate, which decorated the entrance to a clan. Her lips turned upright at this revelation, assuming this was the place she had been looking for.

The scents she discovered had been rather strange, it smelt like lavender, with a light trace of smoke. Also the smell of freshly cut grass could be found, but the wildlife around her looked extremely lavish, so she wondered why. The sky had been blue, almost too blue. No clouds could be seen, giving off a sense of emptiness. Regardless she was simply glad that she had finally made it.

Her footsteps seemed to slow down as she approached the gate; what would lie behind it, would they accept her in knowing that she was here for the mission, or would they suspect her? Millions of questions ran through her head, while the one and single solution that kept appearing had been that she hoped her partner would come out and make a appearance herself. This way there would be no miscommunication with this clan and Shizune herself.


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2012)

*Yomi
Liquid Time Arc*

She sighed as she looked up at the sky, she didn't know who was her teammate nor do she really care. In the end she would have to prove herself to those who summoned help that the Minamoto clan was dominate. She wondered if her teammate was from a high clan. She almost smiled at the thought, of her dominating someone else clan.

It was something that couldn't be help, Yomi had a kind of stupid smile as she walked outside of her clan gate. 

Something told her to turn around, causing her to notice a small girl. Yomi looked at her for a minute as she just stood there. There was something wrong with her, and it was an almost instant thing that Yomi knew. It was also clear that this girl was still young.

Did she even have her first kill yet?

Yomi didn't say anything until she felt herself being rude, "My name is Yomi Minamoto, its a pleasure to be working with you." she said as she slightly bowed her upper body towards the girl.

Even if it was true, she couldn't judge people base on their appearance, this girl could be a cold blooded killer, or an ace manipulator. Yomi smiled as she leaned up, but her mind was running on how to act around this girl. In the end she was doing this for the Minamoto clan.

To further their development and hers as well...

But still she just wanted to ask...

"Have you ever killed a person?" Yomi asked looking at the girl for a minute, like a mother looking at a child.

It was strange question to ask, but still it was something you don't randomly trust your life with someone.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 11, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission LT]*

Before she knew it a girl had appeared behind her. Shizune turned around and saw it was a girl with long black hair, but what struck her was the girls eyes. For some reason, even though they were looking straight at her, made it seem as if she wasn't really looking at Shizune at all. Over all the situation seemed very strange. It wasn't long until the older girl in front of her bowed, and quickly making some sort of comment afterwords. The girls mouth moved, and Shizune traced her lips movements, but to no avail, she couldn't understand a word she had been saying.

Her face, becoming rather disappointed, watched as the older girl thought to herself. Shortly after the black haired girl had spoken again, but alas it was but only utter silence to Shizune's ears. She wasn't entirely sure how to continue the conversation, especially since she hadn't an idea as to what it was even about. Deciding to take the situation into her own hands she pushed her glasses closer towards her eyes before taking out a pen.

She always kept a pen and paper close by, in a absolute last resort case, although she detested using such a manner of communication. She took her mission request paper and flipped it onto its' back, quickly writing what she wanted to convey. Once finished she handed the note towards the girl, on it written:

"Can I assume you're Yomi? My name is Shizune, and I'm pleased to meet you. Glad I could ally myself with you on this mission of ours."

Holding her arm out and extended she hoped that the girl would at least read the note to understand the situation. Most others that she tried to have a conversation with usually ignored her proceedings, and acted as if she could hear them anyways. Although for a mission communication was of absolute necessary, so she hoped that the girl would accept the note.​


----------



## Burke (Feb 11, 2012)

*LT: Filler of Dou*

_King of the Deep Wood Pt. 1_​
Along the many stops Dou made along his travels, this proved to me one of the more memorable. While this location was yet another nameless clan village, or atleast, Dou didnt remember, all of what he did remember of this area started with a sign.

*CAPABLE NINJA WANTED
SEE VILLAGE CHEIF
IN MAIN HOUSE*​
"Hnn..." He stood, arm at his side, the other at his hip, looking over the parchment attached to a post in this average clan housing. Judging by the poster, it was not much of a ninja heavy clan... Dou was half interested and half pondering the messages contents. He had certainly thought himself a capable ninja, and after a moments thought, he agreed he could use some food money, and after cracking his fingers, he made his way to the largest building in the complex.

"I just hope im the first to respond..." Dou sighed, which was normally out of character for him, as he continued on without paying much attention at all to the goings on around him, another trait that did not often define his character.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2012)

*Yomi
Liquid Time Arc*

What sick fuck!?

Yomi mind completely blanked out as she read the note the girl gave her, and realized the situation.

Who in the world would give a girl like this a kind of mission when communication was needed! Yomi eyes widen but she quickly lowered them down into a smooth tone for the girl not to be alarmed but she already knew that moment of weakness was enough to make the girl worried. Yomi sighed as she stroke the back of her hair.

She wished she knew about this before she began, yet there was no way for her to get though it. 

Yomi took a stick and began to write in the ground, each stroke was smooth and sharp. Though she was hiding her emotions, she was pissed, not because she was stuck with a girl who couldn't hear.

But such an innocent girl was going to be around her, she didn't know what to do.

Yomi smiled after she was done and then pointed to the words in the ground, 

"Nice to meet you, yes I am Yomi." the message on the ground began, "Don't worry, I'll protect you though the whole thing! Don't sweat it!"

Yomi smiled at the girl before extending her hand out in greeting. The boiling rage that Yomi had for the person who gave this girl this mission would have to die until she reached the battle field.

And even then, Yomi slightly wondered about the girl's ability on the battle field...


----------



## Burke (Feb 12, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*
​
_-3 weeks later-_

Time has passed, not much to make a considerable change in Dous person, but a number of adventures were added to his collective ninja experience. However, a lot more has happened to him in a lot less time than 3 weeks. Speaking of, Dou experienced a feeling that he had long since forgotten, a feeling he all but left behind with his people: thrill. However weaker the feeling is compared to that time, it was still significant, as this time, the source came from an urgent announcement, disaster at the ninja tournament.

Now, Dou had made sure to remind himself that this tournament was a vile testament on what is wrong with this juvenile ninja world, yet the teenage curiosity that still plagued his own juvenile tendencies gripped him when he heard the news. A boy that had been sealed with one of the legendary tailed beasts of sage lore had lost control of the malevolent chakra mass captured inside of him.

Now, despite his disinterest, and borderline disdain for this competition, Dou has always been a considerable fan of the teachings of the sage, and envied those of the senju and uchiha. If he could just glimpse this child of the sage first hand, it would grealtly humble him. The Sanbi, the Three tailed turtle itself, and in so close a proximity to him, he couldnt pass such an opportunity. The second reasoning behind his going to this competition in progess was the fact that he was so coincidentally close. It wasnt as if he had intended on being near the place, and it wasnt until he heard the news that he also figured out the tournament was not even 3km off.

Dou did not know what to expect of such a collection of clans that, from what he knew, all but hated one another in a general sense. Perhaps that added to the perverse enjoyment the spectators got from this competition. However, he would soon find out, as the partially destroyed complex laid out before his view.​


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission LT]*

After handing the girl the note she looked a bit confused, even if only for a few seconds. Her hesitation quickly disappeared as soon as it appeared, taking a stick and carving a message into the ground. She wrote at rapid speeds, and once she had finished she pointed to what she wrote. Shizune could have guessed that the message was for her, but having Yomi point towards it only led to more confirmation. Although there was one thing that bothered her about this message, it portrayed a feeling that Shizune needed protection, that she wasn't assigned to this mission because she was capable of handling it.

Even through her disppeasement she took the smiling girls' hand, and quickly shook it, symbolizing that she had understood her message. Even so, the message still played through her head, and it annoyed her. She didn't need protecting, this mission wasn't meant for her own protection, she was completely and utterly fine and may be able to accomplish this mission on her own. 

Quickly mimicking what the black haired girl had down previously, Shizune had drawn a new message on the ground. She made quick strokes and fast movements to get what she needed to across. Finishing her carving she said:

"Thank you very much for your concern, but you needn't worry about myself, I willing to be you'll find I can handle myself out on the battlefield. But regardless thanks."

Once finishing she quickly returned her smile to the black haired girl. She could tell that she was a bit older than her, maybe by a year or two. Surly she was also stronger, but that didn't mean she couldn't handle herself. Shizune, enjoying herself, quickly turned around and nudged her head towards the direction of the forest, as if saying she was ready to head out.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 12, 2012)

*Yomi
Liquid Time Arc*

She didn't say anything to the message, but this girl was going to be a proud one. Something about one disability will make the person can actually appreciate life. Yomi closed her eyes as she turned around, she motioned her head as it was ready to go. She wasted enough time trying to establish a bond, but it seemed like wasted efforts.

So she was going to focus on more important things at hand and that was the mission.

"Yomi." Koe called out causing the girl to instantly go on auto pilot, "Lets switch places you aren't good with people, so I want to take control."

Yomi looked at the girl for a minute before rolling her eyes, "Whatever, its your choice, don't get killed now."

"I won't~" Koe said as they begun to switch places

Koe felt her body again, it was a nice strange feeling, but she felt that this was weird. Koe touched the body heart, this was originally hers, but still it was slightly not hers. It was Yomi's, Koe died along time ago and the only reason she was here was because Yomi didn't want to let her go.

It was because of Yomi that Koe still was here...

Koe closed her eyes as she picked up her pace before nodding her head at the ground as a sign that they were nearly there.  

Once landing down on the ground, Koe just smiled before transitioning from a run to a jog, to a slight walk before actually stopping.

She pointed at the ground and began to make another marks in it...

"From here we walk, its easy to pass by if we ran." Koe wrote on the ground before looking up at the girl, "When you see lemons then we are there."


----------



## Narancia (Feb 12, 2012)

*~ Yuuki ~
*_*King of the Deep Wood* _*[*_Liquid Times_*]

*This was a peculiar day, traveling for days, without food and water. Yuuki was annoyed by the fact his adventure so far was seriously mundane. The landscape of the town was dry and uninviting in the least. The people within the town seemed to be glum and lifeless, almost dead on there feet. It was like the depression was palpable within the town. 

A small yawn escaped his mouth, arms stretched, and now with and extremely bored expression Yuuki was at the town chief's broken down mansion. From his eyes the place before him was no mansion, it was a shithole of the highest magnitude. The house reeked of urine,shit, and a foulness which wouldn't escape his nose.  Yuuki's face displayed his emotions clearly, disgust,rage, and fear of what opening the door would allow his nose to partake in. 

" Fuck! why do I always seem to find my way to these kishi forsaken places! I'm gonna tear that son of a bitch kuja a new asshole for sending me to this place!!!! " 

His hands, struck the door, furious in nature, his eyes squinted through the massive hole in the door he carelessly made. His eyes laid on a cowering form. The man he came to meet was on the ground and and screamed out something. Towards Yuuki's recollection he could have sworn he said something about a bear. The man soon realized that the person at the door wasn't the terrorizing behemoth he had though he was. 

" uhhh...fuuuh...I thought you were that monster...... "

The young boy almost put his palm within his face, the man before him could have at least tried to straighten himself up but he was still disheveled. His face bore a regular expression yet fear was hinted within his pale eyes. Yuuki didn't have time for small stories so he stuck his hand out in wait for the mission slips he had come to obtain. 

​


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission LT]

*The two had started to head into the thick woodland, finally departing for their mission. Quickly into their walk she noticed something different about the women she was partnered with, it's as if a shock went through her body. Plus the expression on her face had changed, but even so she decided not to note about it, who knew what exactly had been going on through that black haired girls mind. 

Shizune, only having to focus on where she was walking, started to get into a deep train of thought. The mission had asked to get rid of a certain man for taking the clans land and abusing it. However, they say that he wears a scar proudly for some service he committed for them. Who exactly was this man, and what did he exactly do to even get in the position to obtaining the clans land? She was sure she'd get the answer to her questions later on, but even so it was confusing to her at the moment.

Before she could continue her thoughts it seemed as if Yomi had stopped in her tracks. Shizune, noticing no one was following her, turned around and noticed the girl bending down, writing something on the ground. Obviously it would be a message for Shizune, so she slowly approached to where the girl ha been standing, as she read that they should walk the rest of the way, and that they would be there once they pass some lemon trees.

Shizune had never seen trees that harvested lemons, but there would always be a first to everything she supposed. She simply nodded while a small smile had appeared on her face. She adjusted her glasses with her middle and index finger, bumping them up slightly from her nose. Turning back around she slowly walked through the forest, making sure to analyze every detail so she wouldn't miss where they would need to turn.

Almost five minutes had passed, and she started to think Yomi thought these lemon trees were closer than she thought. But she was quickly proven wrong as for when she noticed a shimmer of yellow, reflecting the sunlight. She ran towards it, and sure enough had been what appeared to be a large garden full of what seemed to be lemon trees. Shizune sniffed the area, and completely took in the sweet and sugary scent the yellow fruits gave off.

She turned back around to Yomi, quickly bending over and drawing something on the ground. She wasn't sure how the land owners would exactly react to her writing a message on their soil which they use to make their own food, but overall she didn't really care.

"I can assume we're here. Now what should we do? Should we simply patrol and try to notice any suspicious movements, or should we just barge in the village and start investigating who we're trying to hunt down from there?"

Both requests appeared as if they weren't trying to find and take care of this man secretly. Of course Shizune didn't know all too much about stealth, as a major component of it had been sound, which she didn't know the concept all to well either.​


----------



## Burke (Feb 12, 2012)

Narancia said:


> *~ Yuuki ~
> *_*King of the Deep Wood* _*[*_Liquid Times_*]
> 
> ​*​This was a peculiar day, traveling for days, without food and water. Yuuki was annoyed by the fact his adventure so far was seriously mundane. The landscape of the town was dry and uninviting in the least. The people within the town seemed to be glum and lifeless, almost dead on there feet. It was like the depression was palpable within the town.
> ...




*LT: Filler of Dou*

_King of the Deep Wood Pt. 2_​
Dou looked concerned under his mask when he heard a sound of thumped wood near the main house. He approached at a brisk pace as he noticed the door being ajar. He had not yet feared the worst, so he poked his head in.

He took up his staff and knocked the floor with one end. *taktak* "Excuse me," he noticed a kid, maybe around his age, and an older, much more plain looking man. It may have just been the comparison to the old mans garb, but this boy had a pretty good sense of style, Dou figured. "Are... you the head of the village?"

"Eh- oh, yes, yes, i suppose you are here about my little problem too." Dou looked over at the boy who had just turned to see him. As they met eye to mask, Dou saw a familar look, this boy did not appreciate the face covering, not many people do.

"Yessir." He took a confident step foward, and standing a bit ahead of the other ninja.

"Oh - uh well, i figure two ninja is best... yes, best indeed." He smiled "Thats settled then, the both of you will take care of my problem, er the villages problem."

"Which is?"

"Ah, here" He handed them both the mission details. "Well basically theres a beast of sorts, more of a... giant forest bear, id put it, and its just been relentless with my poor village."

"Giant... forest bear?" Dou thought back to his first encounter with such a beast, it wasnt much a challenge.

"Oh no, its the giant forest bear, king imahara is what some clever, now dead, folks have named it... But... now if you dont mind, i would really wish that you move along, the terms of reward are included..."​


----------



## Alpha (Feb 12, 2012)

*Shinsou*

_I may never ever rise above you
I may stumble as I lose my way
I may never find the words to tell you
Oh, believe me

Oh my heart, 
I want you to be strong 
I need you to be all I believe in_

*Friendship Arc* - _Part II_​
Shinsou found himself still throwing a ball back and forth with the young boy. But still the feeling of enjoyment had not left him. As he watched the boy stumble around and miss simple catches due to his poor motor skills. Before either had them even realised, the sun was setting over them. *"Crap!"* The boy said, as Shinsou threw the ball at him, the boy not ready to miss his catch took the ball to the face and stumbled backwards. Before he regained himself, *"I gotta go home now! Sorry, thank you for playing with me."* He said bowing politely before running off. Before stopping mid-run. *"Hey, you wanna come over for dinner?"* He asked. 

Shinsou wanted to say no, he had to move on but soon the boy was tugging at his robes, trying to drag him along. Shinsou never had a little brother but this is what he imagined it would be like. Shinsou eventually yielded and nodded to the boy. As they walked through the village to the boy's home. "Hey Kid. Why did you enjoy that game so much?" Shinsou asked curiously. The boy put one hand behind his head whilst he rubbed his nose with a finger from his other hand. *"Ah, sorry. It's just I never played with someone other then me before. It's really fun!"* He laughed. Shinsou understood a little more, "Me neither." He commented before falling back into his silence.  

At first Shinsou merely assumed the boys home was inside the town, but he found himself walking out of the town and into the forest. Where did this boy live? However Shinsou remained quiet and watched, allowing the events to unravel themselves. Until they reached an extremely run down shack, the windows smashed, the roof incomplete with gaping holes. *"Home sweet home."* The boy smiled to himself, perhaps not realising how bad of a state his home was in? 

As they entered the home, Shinsou stood in the door war, as the boy expertly navigated the home. It was definitely worse on the inside, part of the roof had collapsed in, dust showered the floor, as if it snowed dust inside. Whilst fragments of class littered parts of the floor. Rats running rampant. Shelves and cupboards hanging off their hinges. Did the town know the boy was leaving like this? As he followed the book deeper into the dark shack, everywhere he turned it seem the home got worse. *"Excuse me for a second, I will be right back and then I will catch dinner."* He said with a bow before exiting behind the only door in the house, the rest of the doors bar the front door had been removed. Wait, Shinsou thought. Catch Dinner? As another rat scurried past... He couldn't mean... _Could he_? 

Shinsou then saw the door ajar, he quietly moved closer to the door. Perhaps behind it was a family member? Pushing the door open slightly, he peeked into the room, which was cleaner then the rest of the house... But not by much. He saw the boy on his knee's in front of a small shrine/altar it was difficult to see until two long candles were lit, revealing a picture of a man and women, with dead wilted flowers between them. The boy bowing his head to them in respect before he spoke. *"Hey, Mom and Dad. I got good new's today. I made a friend, we are going to have dinner together too! Today is... The first time I haven't been so lonely."* He said now more quietly, *"Sometimes the loneliness... I-I-It hurts. But today I played with another person, a real one. I wish you were both here to see that. But I know you two are now in Heaven. I hope you two have friends you can play with there too. If you ever get lonely I would play with you."* His voice now less then whisper. A few moments of silence passed. *"Thank you for watching over me, talk tomorrow!" * Shinsou was resting against the wall listening through the crack of the door closed his eyes with sadness. How he hated it, wishing he could destroy and obliterate it from the world. 

The boy emerged from the room, *"Time for supper!"* He said enthusiastically. As he was greeted by Shinsou, "No need." Shinsou said before continuing on, "Where do you eat dinner? I have some supplies we can eat." The boy looked confused, a place to eat dinner? Don't you just grab it and cook it? He didn't say anything, but his confused look implied it. Shinsou looked around to improvise, finding a short but square shaped wooden plank, he dragged it between him. "Here, sit." He instructed, with drawing his canteen and a big rectangle bar of chocolate, wiping away the dust he set them on the wooden plank.  Exposing the chocolate and breaking it into small pieces, he then unscrewed the canteen. "Eat, drink." He said pointing to the relevant item. 

The boy sat down with a slight puzzled look, drinking some water from the canteen, finishing with an "_aaaaah_" before he popped a piece of chocolate into his mouth, his eyes lighting up instantly. *"Mmmmm!"* He groaned, *"So good!"* Shinsou enjoyed his reaction, he too was the same when he first tasted chocolate. *"What is this?"* The boy asked curiously, as he threw a few more pieces into his mouth. "Chocolate." Shinsou replied. *"Cho-Choc-Cho-Choco- I can't say that!"* He said with a laugh. Shinsou watched as the boy ate his way through the chocolate and finished the canteen. Clearly this being his best meal he had in a long time. 

"Hey kid," Shinsou began, "Where is all your furniture? Lights? Supplies? Money?" He asked wondering how the boy had survived this long alone. *"Oh, those things. Well the town's people said my parents needed their furniture and money in heaven. So they took him."* He answered proud that he was able to help his parents. So they had cheated him, a poor innocent boy, who was alone, they took all he had and left him to die. This is why he hated adults. 

Time passed slowly, before the boy grew sleepy. He moved back to his parent's alter, laying next to them, wanting to be near them. "Hey Kid, what's your name?" Shinsou asked. *"Takamura."* He responded with a smile before he fell asleep, the boy innocent to the evil and hate which filled this earth. As his snores echoed through the run down shack. Closing the door on Takamura, Shinsou turned around anger in his eyes, he did not go to sleep. He had business to attend to in the town with adults.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 12, 2012)

*Yomi
Liquid Time Arc*

Koe looked up at the girl and shook her head, the thing was that the whole entire village order them in secret. They were separate people under the eyes of their new leader. They were stricken and harmed by the new laws, almost as if they run by a dictator. She didn't know any better, but she was glad that she took out a map of the place before she left.

Koe pointed at the map and pointed at where they were at, behind the trees was the main compound blocked off by a stone wall.

Koe continued her finger from up the way to the main compound which was three floors.

She place the map on the ground before getting a stick again,

"The villagers want him dead, so they are on our side," she began as she continued to write in the ground, "There are at least ten guards per floor also in the outside region of the compound. The leader is on the 3rd floor, five rooms to your left. I am going to take out the guards silently. And you will go on ahead."

_"You are giving her the spot light Koe?!"_ Yomi yelled at the Koe inside her mind, she was currently beyond pissed.

_There is no such thing as spotlight, we are given a common goal and together we must work to achieve that goal. So there is no spotlight, when did you become so hungry for the win..._ Koe asked her other self

Yomi didn't respond for a minute,  _"Everything I do is for you and the clan, if we take out the leader than the clan will regard the Minamoto as supreme and leaned us their strength. The more strength they lend us, the less you have to worry about Koe..."_

Koe closed her eyes as she got up and pointed to tree behind them. That was the way to the wall..

It was time for them to go...


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
*Tales of the White Hot Room: Flashing Lights*











The power that surged through Zero was unlike anything he had ever experienced, the clarity he had reached… He was far more focused but as masochistic as ever. His mind, body, and soul were aching to rip out the entrails of the older youth in front of him.

*“Why don’t I show you just how real I am.”* Zero’s voice changed, it was deeper and gruffer than it had previously been. In a flash of red light the disappeared reappearing behind the Viper, a shit eating grin crossed the lips of Zero’s attacker.

“Someone got faster let's see how much!!!” He lashed out at Zero with a back-handed chop but his hand moved through the Clown Prince, an after image as a result of high-speed movement. The Viper looked upward to see Zero attempting to drive his heel downward into him.

*WHIFF*

Zero’s foot cleaved through his enemies’ speed apparition. He stuck a perfect landing as the Viper appeared behind him standing back to back with him. The imagery of the scene was slick as they both stood there not saying anything, almost disinterested in each other.

*SCHWOOP 
SCHWOOP*

They both disappeared moving faster than any normal human could possibly perceive. Their speed would have torn through whatever terrain they fought on had this taken place anywhere else but this room. An invisible battle was taking place, just two flashing lights flitting across the expanse of the White Hot Room. The only other phenomena giving away their presence was the thunderous rumbling that their blows let off as they collided. 

*CRACK*

Finally both fighters were stopped in their tracks, their fists sunken into each other’s cheekbones. The pain Zero felt from this blow was far more excruciating than it should have been and all the while the Viper just smiled. He was far more experienced than Zero and thus far more intuitive than him, he knew this boy was still not as fast as him but he was keeping up with him nonetheless.


“A technique that raises your physicality and sharpens your senses but because they are more sensitive you feel things far more than a normal person. A double edged sword if you can’t use it right.” Zero didn’t respond as he realized the shortcomings of this new form, but now it just meant one thing, he wouldn’t get hit again. He planted his back foot and powered through his punch repelling the Viper backward with his newfound power. 


“That’s good you’ve improved your physicality, in just one battle you’ve almost become a carnivore, but you lack proper offense. Look very closely Zero Enna I’m only going to show you this one time and one time only…”​


----------



## Laix (Feb 12, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*Yomi, the young Samurai warrior from merciless killers began to slowly descend the steps of the stairs, her hair swaying back and forth like a pendulum. Cael turned around to face her and the noise from her heels with a solemn look. They were face to face, both silent and staring right through the expressions they both put on.

"You really want to know what I want to do to you for even touching me so lightly?" She asked with a serious expression. It was an expression that wasn't at peace but wasn't high on the drug of certain emotions. He nodded his head in response to her question only for her to shut her eyes before pulling her right fist out---!

"_*Ack---!!!!*_"

Cael bent over in pain, clenching his stomach as a suffocating feeling wheezed from his abodomen and squeezed the life out of him. In a contrasting act of kindness Yomi caught him before he toppled over, holding him up to look at her. He bit his lip in fustration as he listened to what she had to say.

"I've never been touched like that before, so if you value our friendship please don't touch me so lightly again."

He wanted to protest that it was an accident, but that had been done and she was still convinced in some way he did it on purpose. 

Well, it was either that or her pride was something that she guarded heavily.

She straightened him up as he wiped any sort of substance that had leaked out from his mouth before continuing, saying: "I don't know how to deal with people... So it's kind of hard for me to make a bond like my father said. Tell me. Do you really want to be my friend? I can be... _irrational..._ sometimes..."

Cael pushed her off him, coughing up the last of the air trapped before answering her. He didn't have a smile or a frown, just the same solemn face from before that seemed to be a recurring theme in this conversation.

"Stop being so modest already Yomi. If I didn't want to be your friend, I wouldn't've let you punch me like that," He answered before breaking into a smile; his blue eyes lighting up from the dull mood before. "Look, you're probably the person that I can relate to or who understands me... _At least for now._ You're not perfect, but neither is anyone else. We probably won't be the best of friends if I'm honest."

Instead of leaving it on a low note however, he raised his fist in a friendly manner with a grin. 

"Wanna give it a shot though?"


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission LT]

*Shizune looked at the large trees that lay behind her. It would seem that beyond this point their real mission would begin. She understood Yomi's instructions, stay out of the way so she could take out the guards, and afterwords Shizune would go in and kill the final man. However, she knew that the village was on her side, but would they show such resistance? Given that they had to hire others to go do the dirty work for them either meant they didn't have the power to attack, or they were too scared to fight for themselves. It felt strange to do something for people that didn't try to change anything themselves, but this had been their mission, so they needed to complete it.

She peered through the thick brush to see what appeared to be a stone wall. Apparently behind here they would be able to find the place they were looking for. Shizune slowly paced herself, making sure that she wouldn't be noticed by others. However this all seemed silly to her, mainly because she had no idea why she was even trying to attempt at being sneaky. Would they even notice her, this giant wall had been in their way of vision so that would be almost impossible. But it seemed that if she did it in a carefree manner others may still be able to notice. The idea of this somehow making sense seemed to foreign to her, but regardless she played along.

Finally reaching her destination, she placed her right hand on the could cement wall. It was cold to the touch, and rough as well. She could feel small cuts running along the side, perhaps it was old? Regardless of it's origin's she needed to be ready. Yomi would be out there and taking down the body guards soon. She needed to be prepared to jump over and start to infiltrate if she wanted this mission to go off without a hitch.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 12, 2012)

*Shinsou*

_You gave it all, into the call 
You took a chance and
You took a fall for us_

*Friendship Arc* - _Part III_​
Shinsou made his way back to the town, which had taken advantage of this innocent child, taking everything and giving nothing back. Oh how he hated adults, he walked with anger in his eyes and fire in his heart. Even the creatures of the forest felt the anger radiating from Shinsou going out of their to make sure they did not cross his path. Shinsou would right the wrongs committed by the adults of his town. 

Soon Shinsou emerged from the dark depths of the forest, his eyes focused on the only light on in the town. The Tavern, it seems all the children were asleep. _Good_, he thought, this was something he did not want them to see. He walked through the town, his eyes not moving from his destination. As he stepped towards the doors of the tavern, he took one finally breath, air filling his nostrils before relaxing a heavy breath. Then he stepped quickly into the tavern.

What greeted him was the adults of the Tavern, laughing, joking, drinking, feasting. _How repulsive_, he thought. Soon all of the ramble of the tavern came to a halt as they stared at Shinsou. Some worried, others too drunk to care. The Bartender broke the silence, *"Ah, Shinobi Sir, please come join us for dinner."* Shinsou stared at the meats and foods which towered on their plates. Whilst Takamura had to hunt and eat rodents to merely live, how he detested them. "I am here... I am here for Takamura's money." He said, the anger inside him making it difficult for him to speak, making his voice unsteady. The adults become confused, whispering to themselves... _Takamura_? As if he was something not to even be mentioned or cared about. Until an elderly man arose and walked up to Shinsou and placed his hand on his shoulder.

*"My boy, the world has forgotten about Takamura, no one wants him. He is better off dead. Let him die and he will be more happy then. We have forgotten him, and we accept his fate. You too should forget him and accept his fate too. It's for the best."* The old man spoke solemnly, as if he had given this speech a hundred times to convince travellers to ignore this boy and let him die. 

Shinsou moved quickly, his right hand grabbing the hand of the old man, his face twisted in the pain which shot through his body. His hand opening involuntary from Shinsou's tight grip. Shinsou's eyes shadowed in darkness from his long black hair allowing no one to see his eyes. He twisted the old man's arm around past his back, and bent it at a ninety degree angle before yanking it to the sky. Two sounds followed, the distant pop of the man's shoulder being dislocated and his screams of pain. 

"Before I came here, my restraint of reason and logical were hanging by a mere thread. But hearing you're words just now, snapped that one life line which protected you all. Now I am but an empty shell powered by anger and driven by pain. Accept this, as this is the fate you have chosen..." 

Shinsou's gourd popped open the stopper bouncing off the ground until it span to a stop. Sand flooding out of the gourd onto the floor, as it twisted and turned through the ground as if it was alive. As the sand slithered through the crowds and over the exits and cased the walls sound proofing them from the outside world and well away from the children who would not hear their screams. Some tried to run, beating on the sand covered door. Shinsou smiled as he walked through their ranks dropping them as he went. "You cannot outrun the sands of fate." 

_..._​
Once more Shinsou stood up facing the rising sun, closing his eyes allowing the sun to pierce his body, allowing the warmth of the sun to spread over his skin. "Good Morning Rika." Before he saw Takamura exit his shack, rubbing his eyes, he had been clearly crying. *"Oh, I thought you ran away and left me too..."* The boy said rubbing his eyes not seeing what was next to Shinsou. It took him a second until he saw a small horse drawn carriage next to Shinsou. *"W-w-what's that for?"* He asked.

"It's for you Takamura. I... I _spoke_ with the village elders yesterday, it seems you have family in a town. Would you like to go see them? You could play with them and you will never have to be alone again. Would you like that?" Shinsou asked Takamura. 

The boy merely opened and closed his mouths a few times, before charging at Shinsou and hugging his leg. *"T-th-tha-thank you."* He said in between his tears. Shinsou did something he never did, he smiled. "It's okay, now get yourself stuff, we leave now. Oh and this is yours." Shinsou said dropping a massive pouch of money into the boy's hand. "That's yours, don't spend it all on chocolate though now go get ready." Takamura cried again.

It took them less the two minutes to pack Takamura's stuff but it took Shinsou twenty minutes to get the boy to stop crying with happiness. As they set off a new chapter in Takamura's life began, this time one of happiness and joy which would carry on through to his old age.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 12, 2012)

*Takashi*

Painful Payment III​
The glowing marks covering his whole body were emitting a strong red light, strong enough to illuminate completely the place where he was locked up. Marks resembling a couple of snakes trying to involve him from head to toe. " Shit..."  its all that came from him before the disappearance of the marks. An unbearable sultriness took over his body a she was trying to breath faster, enouugh not to be suffocated. The boy tried to stand up carefully not to accelerate the process he was going through " Tsk. Who?d have thought it would happen here " he said ith irony not really believing that such an event would take place during the tournament. 

Without any piece of advice, a strong convulsion followed by a couple of coughs made him spit blood, rapidly all the veins of his body began to swell to the point that they were easily and grotesquely seen while starting to move. It was as if a bunch of worms had entered the body of the Aosuki starting to eat him from the insides. The blue-haired kid fell to the ground without opposing resistance to the pain. His moans started to be came louder and louder as he couldn?t stop moving his body in agony; from his fierce red eyes, only the white eye ball remained as he would be extending his right arm as if trying to reach something, his other hand at his throat sign that he was losing air in his lungs at great speed.

In his mind the meories of the first time he felt all of it.

*Flashback*

Ploc!... Ploc!...Ploc!

His eyes started to open at the echoing sound that was perturbing his sleep, as they opened completely he realized the pitch dark place he was resting in, looking to his right side he noticed what was causing that horrible sound that would do nothing but make his head ache, a puddle of water which was getting bigger and bigger with each drop coming from the ceiling. The young man placed his gaze on the ceiling of what, by the few things he was able to see, was a cave. He stood up without any problem starting to wander around the apparently hidden place.

His nose of course lead him towards the entrance of the cavern which was blocked by an enormous boulder, he could even recognize the smell of people from the Aosuki clan on the boulder." Tch. So dose fuckas were tha ones who put me in here, huh?! "he shouted out loud with anger in his voice before realizing how his own way of being kind of changed. He was not in the mood for that, indeed he didn?t even know why he was pissed or even more why the hell he was there and returning to his usual calm and bord self wouldn?t help this time at all.

After taking a deep breath, Takashi sighed and then walked back to the spot he woke up at, he would not gain anything by standing there pulling a tantrum. However a familiar voice started to talk to him out of nowhere." Keh, Keh, keh...So you finally awake? You didn?t even tell me what your name was back there and you even tried to attack me even though i helped you, so so, what?s your name again? Do you want to play something? Do you want something to eat? O wait but I don?t have anything with me so we only can talk. "an strange being was what Takashi was seeing, it had the silhouette of a human, a bald one actually; he had no eyes or nose but he had ears and a big smile in his face. Most of his body was completely white except for his right arm and his left leg, and by his height it could be easy to reach the conclusion that that thing was a kid. well if he was indeed human. 

Takashi?s brain stopped for a second as he spaced out before regaining his conscience, this brat was the one who wa swith him not long ago. " So who?re ya and what do ya want? "the Aosuki child asked although harkat stopped smiling at this question" You aren?t funny Takashi, you even forgot about me! I told you my name is Harkat and I?m the embodiment of teh void!! "the creature replied back although in the end Takashi didn?t give much importance to the childish reaction of Harkat.

" Seems dat ya already know my name so dere was no need ta ask me ?bout it right? Anyway, do ya know why I am here? " " You don?t remember? Let me explain it ina way that even a fool like you could understand. You were fighting with two Uchiha, during your fight a rain of meteorites fell upon all of the clans of the region killing many many of their members. Is aved you and the told you what happened..."the explanation wa sinterrupted by the sharp-toothed " I can remember dat, I don?t remember what happened after..."he stayed in silence due to the memory about the words of Rokuto saying that Kiara was dead.

" Oh that, I have an explanation for your problems too. As a member of the Aosuki clan you have trained your insanity in a way that you even created a second personality, however this personality of yours had the same siscon fetish you had, meaning that she was an important person for it as well. However when you heard that she died you snapped, i think that since there was no reason to remain chained and hold yourself back anymore, your brain started to fuse both your usual self and your insanity leading to a complete personality disorder in which you tried in vain to kill me. Since no one can see me, your comrades thought you just went mad and stopped you, especially considering that you tried to kill that little girl too. " 

A long explanation which Takashi barely understood only half, however something in there just bothered him" Oi, Idon?t know what all dat siscon shit means but I don?t like how it sounds, If ya say it again I?ll fuckin?kill ya, bastard...Kishishishi "" Not that you could do it anyway "Harkat said at the blue-haired boy.
*Flashback end*

Back in the present, the body of the kid was in an even worse state, marks on his face showing that he himself pierced his own skin with his nails and moved his hands, leaving some horrible scratches. His mouth and eyes were bleeding too while the boy was just headbutting the ground with all his strength. The pain was just making him go crazy and it was not in te usual manner.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 12, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> *LT: Filler of Dou*
> 
> _King of the Deep Wood Pt. 2_​
> Dou looked concerned under his mask when he heard a sound of thumped wood near the main house. He approached at a brisk pace as he noticed the door being ajar. He had not yet feared the worst, so he poked his head in.
> ...



*~ Yuuki ~*
_*King of the Deep Wood* 
_*[*_Liquid Times_*]*

​ " Oh no, its the giant forest bear, King Imahara is  what some clever, now dead, folks have named it... But... now if you  dont mind, I would really wish that you move along, the terms of reward  are included... "

Yuuki resisted his powerful urges, his hands trembled, he wanted to rip this guys throat out. A giant bear was there dire and inescapable problem. He looked over at the masked whatever that was next to him. the clothes, the mask, and the weird voice, Yuuki couldn't make heads or tales of "it" was. 

" I guess we'll move out now. "

Yuuki was unsettled, having to go on a mission with someone who concealed there identity was suspicious. He thought of different possibilities and scenarios, one in particular was having to fight the mysterious nin after killing the bear. A battle usually didn't matter to him but something was different. As he walked outside he walked in a way that he could always sense the nin who was accompanying him. 

" What's your name stranger? "

The manner in which he asked was sarcastic and rhetorical. His true feelings were he didn't give a shit but playing common courtesy might help later on.  He had heard a bewildering old man once tell him something of great importance. 

" _keep your friends close...but your enemies closer._ "


----------



## Kei (Feb 12, 2012)

*Yomi*

She didn't say anything but just looked at the boy as he stared at her. Yomi almost felt like she was in the wrong, but she wouldn't let the boy know. He didn't need to know how she felt at the moment, but in the end she wasn't going open up. Not now, not when everyone was an enemy, she smiled at him as she finally thought.

He was making friends on the battlefield, Yomi sighed as she cocked her head a bit.

Yomi looked at him before she realized that she was close to the boy. She placed her hand out and pushed away. Her face was red a bit as she didn't know what to do with this boy.

Cael was the type of person that needed to be protected, and she wasn't the girl to do that. She had enough on her plate, this world, her clan, and most importantly Koe. She couldn't waste her time with someone else, it wasn't in her nature to become something like a mother.

"You..." Yomi began as she looked up at him, before transitioning into a warm expression, "I don't understand you at all."

And with that she looked down, backing away more before she couldn't see his feet.

"But I guess I have to learn everything don't I?" Yomi said as she looked away, she was doing her best to not make eye contact, "So I can get to know you better as a friend,mmm Cael?"

What a confusing male sex he became to her, but in the end she made a promise to him. And she wasn't the one to back out until all her cards was gone, she was going to become his friend.

"....Cael....kun..." Yomi said as she tried to open herself even if it was just a bit

----
Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc

Koe began to move swiftly, her body was leaned down as she went pass the trees. She was going to have to go ahead of the girl because the simple fact that th girl was given off the same aura as a child. And a child shouldn't see the sight of death. Not this young of age, and even when they were ninjas.

They were still innocent, they were thrown into adult conflicts. All of them children, force to take upon adult like responsibilities but were treated like children in the eyes of the adult...

What hyprocrites they were...

"Yomi," Koe called out as she was in the tree and then she could feel the girl take control.

Yomi looked at the stone wall before taking out kunais and stabbing the wall with them.  Using them like a ledge, Yomi jumped on one and used the others to support hr light weight. She climb up the wall like a cat before getting over it..

She landed down on the other side of the wall and looked over the wall to see the girl.

She did another head nod, telling her to come on up...

Remember the child shouldn't see such adult like things, Koe said as she watched the girl take out her sword.

"She won't..." Yomi groaned as she closed her eyes, "COME OUT RAGURREN!"

Ragurren was summoned and took a huge breath before letting it out in a lighting blast.

"I am going to be the distraction," she said as she saw everyone come at her and she went the other way leading them away from the wall.

"This is going to be fun!"


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 12, 2012)

_The Gentlemen_

?Only take up arms when you are forced into a situation where you are to defend her.?

Only that of The Gentlemen and the keen of hearing would have been able to hear this. The crowd, like earlier, died down slightly, but then once again picked up. It was an effect of this arena, wanting to hear that of the brawlers, but yet not enough that you couldn't help but yell at the top of your lungs waiting for the blood to start pouring. With a quick glance at the bow on Hisoka's back he began formulating a plan in his head. She would surely draw that bow, which could prove to be a problem-

_Clap_

_Clap_

He stopped thinking as the noise of clapping broke his ears. Not from the crowd, but from across the arena. He looked at her hands now, standing their simply clapping, once, twice, four, five times and then stomping once. The crowd died down now to a complete silence. No sound came from the arena as The Gentlemen stared at his opponent. No screams for death and no howls for blood, only silence.

_"Only take up arms when you are forced into a situation where you are to defend her."_ 

Her words echoed in the back of his head and suddenly it occurred to him what she was doing, waiting. She had no intentions of making the first blow, rather, she wanted him too. The Gentlemen turned his head and looked up at the crowd now, silence had departed and was now replaced by small whispers of the crowd. "What is she doing?" "Why hasn't he hit her yet?" The questions rose and began to unsettle and upset the crowd. They bought tickets to watch a battle after all, not a stare down. He turned his head back to Hisoka, still standing and waiting.

_Wish and you shall receive._

He charged.

He charged right across the stadium, slipping the gloves that hung at his belt on in the process. The crowd picked up again, screaming and cheering. Nearing Hisoka he brought his hand back, ready to deliver a punch to her stomach.


----------



## Burke (Feb 12, 2012)

Narancia said:


> *~ Yuuki ~*
> _*King of the Deep Wood*
> _*[*_Liquid Times_*]*
> 
> ...



*LT: Filler of Dou*

_King of the Deep Wood Pt. 3_​
" I guess we'll move out now. " The other ninja announced after the old man finished issuing the mission. Dou let out a slight bow to the village cheif before following this boy through the door, and back out to the village, it was there that they head out towards the wood.

Once again, as they continued their way, Dou found himself not appreciating anything in this drab town. It wasnt even something he could describe, but a part of him was genuinly glad that he was leaving for the time being. Dou sighed, yet again, and glanced over at this boy, and form a quick observation, he could tell that he was thinking a bit intensely about something.

" What's your name stranger? " The ninja managed with a seemingly forced half smile. At first, though, dou was a bit taken aback since this was a question he had not had to answer in a while. His next thought was that it didnt matter at all. Realistically speaking, he would never have to see this boy again, yet he got to thinking about another vital fact. A name would be important in the heat of battle, he figured. He didnt want to put this boy in a situation where he would have to call him 'that one guy'.

"Dou..." He proclaimed, putting an end to his own flipflopping, "Just Dou... I represent a clan of my own, so id like to think i have no qualms with any ninja, at least, in that sense." Dou rolled his eyes at himself from behind his mask, that introduction was a bit long winded in his mind.

Now, Dou could tell it wasnt a question that the boy really desperatly needed an answer to, but for the same reasons that he responded to him, he asked the same, "... and yourself?" He too tried to smile, yet such an act would of course not be seen by anyone viewing him.​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 12, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

Fugetsu smiled as the girl nodded and hid outside so they could spar. As they both ran towards the door Fugetsu quickly stopped and ran back to the table. He picked up the girls money and put his own money instead. He licked his plate and ran back outside. As he finally caught up to the girl he handed her the money she put on the table. It was only right for him to pay because he offered.

Fugetsu pointed to a spot outside the dangerous city with this kick ass Restaurant. It had been this giant crater. It looked perfect for a sparring match. Fugetsu grabbed the girls hand and directed her towards the crater.

It was not long as Fugetsu was jumping on houses like any ninja would jump on trees. As Fugetsu landed down he pulled out a kunai. He wanted to wait for the girl to arrive. As she did Fugetsu did some sign language.

"Dont worry I shall go easy on......................"

Fugetsu paused as he forgot how to say you in sign language. He then face palmed as he realized all he had to do is point at her.

"You"

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
*Destruction and capture of Seigrein. Let it be.*

Fugetsu held Tenshi bridal style as Tenshi mother handed her to him. He watches as she and Tenshi father went after the Bijuu. Fugetsu quickly ran inside to see the show but they did not attack. Fugetsu then seen it.

It was the Uchiha clan leader battling the three tails. Fugetsu gasped as Raikyo was about to defeat it. Fugetsu was about charge in to help his friend but it was to late. Its shell was destroyed and Seigrein reverted back to normal.

Azuma showed up right on time. Maybe he would save Seigrein!! But then Raikiyo started talking about how Lord Azuma took something from him. Fugetsu was confused at this point. He noticed this small girl getting teared eyed watching it.

Fugetsu inhaled and exhaled as Raikiyo took Seigrein. Fugetsu knew he would be useless and could do nothing to stop it. And by the looks of it Azuma would do nothing as well. Why wont he fight! Its Seigrein! Is he really just a weapon to Azuma? A weapon he can just give up that easily.

"Seigrein........I dont know if you ever considered me a friend....but you were to me.......I remember my first official mission...it was with you....though it did not turn out to be a D rank at all. Hahaha..........I should have told you that you had that inside you.....but by the looks of your battle your probably knew........if only I told Azuma about the first time your Shroud was released....maybe you would have been on a tighter leash and this would never happen?.....im rambling.....there nothing I can do."

Fugetsu walked off holding Tenshi. He wanted to get away from the sight. The sight of Seigrein being taken by the Uchiha leader. Fugetsu knew one thing. He had lost respect for Azuma. He should fight for Seigrein. I mean Azuma was the one who always put Seigrein on a leash! They should have some type of bond.

Fugetsu continued walking until he bumped into something. Fugetsu mumbled sorry as he rose his head. She seemed familiar. Yes he knew her!! She was!! She was!!

"Who are you?"

Fugetsu spoke as he shifted his carrying position as he held Tenshi.


----------



## Laix (Feb 12, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC
*
"_You..._"

A strong word with just a single syllable directed straight for the blonde teenage heartthrob Cael Nasaki. If any of his fans in the crowd saw what had happened, Yomi surely would've been rushed by a gang of horny virgin marys.

" I don't understand you at all."

"That makes two of us..." Cael muttered ever so slightly under his breath, barely enough for himself to hear. While his summery blue eyes glanced to the right in an attempt to avoid eye contact, Yomi did the same as she stared at the ground.

"But I guess I have to learn everything don't I? So I can get to know you better as a friend, hmm Cael?"

A sheepish smile formed on his face. It wasn't an ear-to-ear grin, but a short and cute one that would send the girls outside in a frenzy. He nodded at her, signalling that he agreed with every last word she said.

"Cael... _kun..._"

"!!!"

That was unexpected! Cael began to fluster and turn red at Yomi's way of saying his name. The 'kun' was new and fresh too him, but it wasn't his cup of tea. It felt cheesy and uneeded, and he hated saying it himself. Just their names on it's own were fine. Those honorifics weren't needed.

"_Please_, just Cael. I don't want to make it any more awkward for us both," He suggested as he approached her, placing a gentle hand on her shoulder. His other hand lifted her chin up from the dull ground covered in dirt to face his face which was a better sight than that on any day of the week. Who could resist staring into those eyes of his afterall? It was one thing he could thank his father for.

"No honorifics, no awkward moments, no... romance just friends. _Friends, friends, friends..._" Cael repeated to himself to get it imprinted into his own brain before Yomi's. "I like it. It's cool, casual and better than anything else."


----------



## Laix (Feb 12, 2012)

*Shell l Liquid Time*
 *GOOD = BAD

*"Get in."

" Why!?"

" Because I'm hungry and I told you too!"

A stroppy girl of around 12 years in age and with the attitude of half that dragged her feet through the doors of a five-star luxury restaurant, her metallic claw scraping the surface of the window panels. The girl who goes by the name of Lessar was already getting glares from the waitress, but when they saw the irritated Shell Regnum follow behind her and the large sword hooked on her back, the young woman thought twice before saying anything. 

"This is why I never come here! Stuck-up old fucks who are just bringing their gold-digging whores here to keep them hooked long enough on their wrinkly old di-" Lessar's foul-mouthed rant was interrupted by Shell slapping her hand over the girl's mouth to prevent any more rude phrases from emerging.

"Why don't you head to the bathroom and wash your mouth out?" She suggested with a false smile much to Lessar's irritation. The girl let out a 'hmph!' before pushing Shell off of her.

"Why don't *YOU* get your stuff in gear and actually bring food the next time we go on missions like this!?" Lessar yelled in response, gaining more than enough attention from those dining in the restaurant. 

"_Me?_ *ME?* Lessar, let's not rewind time to when we was walking down the north-most path and a certain someone needed the bathroo-"

"_*SHUT UP!!*_"

Lessar let out an animalistic growl before lunging for Shell, slicing three slits in her top with her artifical claw. The two had a very quick skirmish which involved thrown punches from a small girl and the older one simply trying to block them.

"Get off of me!"

"Grow up then!"

"I'm going to kick you_ *SO*_ hard between the legs your mum will feel it!"

_*SMASH!!*
_​
The two fighting girls managed to collide with a waitress carrying two silver platters of food which fell mostly over Shell. As if Lady Luck wanted them done, they slipped on the slimey mess on the wooden floor and were both flung through the doors in a loud display.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 12, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro's wolves left her alone as the cold wind slap her warm face, she did not know where she was going as she just wonder around for a bit as she looked into the sky, she felt she passed out moments ago next to her wolves as her inner self tired out against her and she was tired herself. She smelled the person and it was familar to her, the person ask who she was as she heard in his voice of just saw some horror or something scary.

"Follow me, I get you and your friend some where safe."

She had her staff in her hands as she went back to the house with the two people that she met. She open the door and lead the guy into the house. Romulus has is ears open as he left his room to come out. He saw that a guy was holding a girl in his arms.

"I will take her to abed and take care of her, Moro makes some tea." Romulus took the girl from the guy and took her from his arms and left Moro and the guy there in the main room. He took the girl into his room laying her on his bed puting a wet wash cloth on her forehead and checked her pulse. He would stay with her till she woke up.

"It been awhile since we meet Fugetsu. I'm Moro, you are another guy with wolves teeth. What scared you so badly?" She got up to go into the kitchen to make some tea for her guest as her silver wolf came into the kitchen as he scratch himself.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 12, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Moro? That who that was. The girl he fought. She lead them to a house. Fugetsu walked in there. He took a seat and relaxed trying to forget what just happened....to Seigrein. Fugetsu seen a man take Tenshi. Fugetu quickly got up.

"I dont trust you with her!..............."

Fugetsu snapped as he partially grabbed her back. He was trusted by Tenshi mother to keep her safe. He did not want some stranger taking her. Fugetsu hesitated as he sighed and took a seat back down.

"Touch her and I will kill you!"

Fugetsu spoke serious. Fugetsu calmed down and stared at Moro. She got up and went to the kitchen. As Moro was walking Fugetsu heard her say something. Why was she acting like this?

"1. Last time we met we tried killing each other. 2. Yes I have wolf teeth we have been over this 3. how in the hell did you not here that. Ever here of a tailed beast? Well the Uchiha clan leader just defeated one."

Fugetsu blurted out. Fugetsu noticed something weird. He was acting out of character. Maybe he was a bit jumpy. Fugetsu smelt the tea. He put his arms around his neck and put his feet on the table.

"I dont drink tea. Just make some for your self. I have been meaning to ask you your blind right? How the hell do you always know where your opponent sneaks up on you?"


----------



## Narancia (Feb 12, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> *LT: Filler of Dou*
> 
> _King of the Deep Wood Pt. 2_​
> " I guess we'll move out now. " The other ninja announced after the old man finished issuing the mission. Dou let out a slight bow to the village cheif before following this boy through the door, and back out to the village, it was there that they head out towards the wood.
> ...


Yuuki
_King of the Deep Wood_
[LT]​
"... and yourself? " asked the mysterious stranger Dou. His answer would be nothing more then the truth. The snake turned around, his facial expressions again a facade he spoke once more. 

" The name is Yuki "

There was confidence, arrogance, and a hint of boredom when he spoke. He didn't like telling people his name if he was never to meet them again. Yet, today would be an exception in that rule since a name would be essential in battle. The trail from the village became narrow in nature as they crossed what seemed to be a river. This was immediately met with caution, the tree's around the area were savagely destroyed. 

" Hmm, I guess this will get interesting after all. Hihihihi "

Yuuki's levels of excitement seemed to soar when he saw the carnage in the area beyond. The area was devoid of life, just mounds of corpses, humans, animals, and whatever else it could get it's hands on. The bodies were already decomposed, half eaten, and some unrecognizable mounds of meat. This creature was more powerful then the village chief had  foretold. 

" Hey Dou, It's watching us. It's a true predator but I can feel it's breath seeing as it smells like shit over here. It's gonna go after you since I kinda did this. "

Yuuki smiled before doing a front facing backflip which launched him into the air and out of the charging path of the animal. The great behemoth, a bear unlike the others it was as if it had gone through some sort of experimentation. It's speed was amazing, it charged at a speed almost as fast as a cheetah. It's coat was as black as the night sky, it's teeth sharper then metal, and it's mental status was highly unstable. 

" _Damn I need to help him....maaaaybeeee_ "


----------



## Burke (Feb 12, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*
​
Dou approached the impressive complex of the building in which the tournament. Atleast, Dou imagined it would have been impressive if not for the extensive visable damage to the structure.

"Hnn" Dou put his hands to his hips, "Looks like i missed it, and by a long while too..." Dou noticed that there were no exceptional loud noises save for the general commotion of a crowded place. "Its as if these people werent just attacked by a tailed beast..."

Not feeling like contributing to this perverse practice, Dou felt it best that he slip on through, and attempt to find a view of the main ring to give things a once over. In a sense of odd dissapointment, Dou realized that there were no current fights going on. Rubble from the Sanbi was still being cleared. In fact, the only notable feature of the area was a boy holding and talking to a girl on the ground.

"Well im glad" Dou said to himself as he left his position. "Glad there are no ninja currently participating in this... contest.." He sighed as he retured to the ground level, and began walking along with the rest of the light crowd of partakers in these festivities.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 12, 2012)

*MoroUchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro rolled her eyes as she fixed tea as she pulled out three cups and a wedge of cake on a platter. She walked out of the kitchen as she passed Fugetsu as she went into the room where Tenshi and Romulus was. She put the platter on his desk and went back into the room with Fugetsu. She had her own cup of tea in her hands as she satacross from him as she got comfortable as she crossed her legs in front of her.

Atleast I got the inofmation I needed and what the hell that noise was moments ago. Use your sences, your sences heighens when you loses another sence. Why do you hate my guts, I don't want to hear the only reason is being a Uchiha. I am sick of people treating me like scum from being from this clan and also being blind."

She felt this conversation was not going to go good, he was going to be even pissed if he ever found out she was now on his team. Atleast he could not read braile and the letter was in her rucksack anyway as she sips her tea. Why did he cared how the way she fight anyway or would like to expirence it being blind folder as well and see how well he fight. She sighed as this was always tense with Fugetsu or was it just who she was. The wolf thump his tail under Moro's chair as he was chewing on a stick.

_"This is going to be a long ass tornament. How long long before I can escape this clan again? Atleast I put something in my tea to keep me calm enough to get me through this conversation. Some sort of saka can help anyone. I do not need to become a drunk or this conversation has to do something with my messed up past, who knows what me and Fugetsu are going to discuss."_


----------



## Burke (Feb 12, 2012)

Narancia said:


> Yuuki
> _King of the Deep Wood_
> [LT]​
> "... and yourself? " asked the mysterious stranger Dou. His answer would be nothing more then the truth. The snake turned around, his facial expressions again a facade he spoke once more.
> ...



*LT: Filler of Dou*

_King of the Deep Wood Pt. 4_​
A repugnant stench surrounded Dou and Yuuki as they progressed deeper into the half demolished wood. Dou had honestly not expected the beast to be so close to the village, but from the smell, it seemed it was not far at all. 

Dou's face twisted half from the smell, and half from the sight of various stages of mutilated human remains. _"Someone really needs to finish chewing..."_ Dou thought to himself. It was only then that he realized what Yuuki had noticed, the king bear was indeed nearby. _"A fight so soon..."_

" Hey Dou, It's watching us. It's a true predator but I can feel it's breath seeing as it smells like shit over here. It's gonna go after you since I kinda did this. " Yuuki announced snidely.

At that, Dou whipped around quickly with no time to respond to Yuuki only to get a full view of a lurking figure that instantly switched from a still hiding position, to a full on charge toward his location.

*"HNNNUUUUH"* The king bear bellowed as it made a feral dash, its knots of muscle and clumps of matted fur shaking violently with the unnaturally rapid movement of the thick beast.

"Shit!" Dou took a step back, then lept foward quickly as he planted his staff into the ground, and vaulted himself most of the way over the bear. As he passed, it raised its head to try and nip at him, but Dou struck its snout with his staff, propelling him further behind the beast as it passed under him.

Landing, Dou turned 180, and produced an ammassment of string from his sleeve. "String reel!" he pressed his hands to the ground, and lifted up as a trail of ninja grade wire produced from the ground, and raced as it revealed from the earth all the way up to the bears hind legs where it coiled around them both.

The bear, travelling at high speed, stumbled, and flipped a couple times before falling into and snapping the tree that Yuuki had moved to. It then quickly moved to its feet, and snapped the ninja wire with the sheer force of its muscle mass.

*"HUUUNNNNNN"*


----------



## Narancia (Feb 12, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> *LT: Filler of Dou*
> 
> _King of the Deep Wood Pt. 2_​
> A repugnant stench surrounded Dou and Yuuki as they progressed deeper into the half demolished wood. Dou had honestly not expected the beast to be so close to the village, but from the smell, it seemed it was not far at all.
> ...




Yuuki
King Of The Deep Wood [LT]​
Yuuki casually strolled down the tree before it hit the ground. His movements acrobatic in nature as he jumped, flipped, then somersaulted to the ground. Such feats were acquired from his snake like flexibility. Yuuki winked at the bear, his flamboyance was and act to enrage the behemoth. It seemed to take notice as him, The creature's muscles tensed up before releasing a bone chilling roar more akin to a sonic boom. The pressure of the blast was at such that Yuuki knew better to get out of the way.

" Now it's a party! This son of a bitch can use his chakra! Better watch that roar it's more akin to a half ton blow. Now I see why he was able to kill so much so fast. " Yuuki exclaimed to Dou.

The creature repeated it's patterns, it's body flexed, it's nostrils flared, and it gathered wind for the fuuton attack. Yuuki signaled for Dou to move his body out of the way. If he was to get hit by such and attack it would no doubt break him in half. He didn't want that seeing as at the moment it was his job to get them both back safely. Yuuki revealed from his robes his special butterfly shurikens. They worked like butterfly knives but revealed multiple blades instead of one. 

" Fuck! I don't wanna kill it...I down right say this fucking thing is adorable. Hyahahahahha!!! "His tone sarcastic in nature yet manic in execution. 

The beast tried to fire a furious roar, as it finally tensed it was cut shrort, Yuuki's sped along and appeared right before the beast. His foot when straight into the air, he slammed his heel into the creatures massive shoulder. The creature slammed into the ground, it's arm destroyed in the process of blocking. The creature had intelligence alright, it had moved as his heel dropped. Also the creature closed it's mouth allowing it to save the fuuton molded chakra within it's mouth. 

" Your turn rookie! " The battle had just heated up and Yuuki only wanted to play a bit more.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 12, 2012)

*Hisoka*
Tournament Arc: VS The Gentlemen Part II​

Hisoka continued her little spectacle of clapping and stomping her feet against the coliseum floor. She began a slow rhythmic pace at steady and consistent speed. Other than this she had yet to move a muscle to physically harm her opponent. In response to this weird action the crowd began to grow unsettled and whisper began to reach her ears. These people had obviously come here for a fight, not for some awkward stare down. Though this was all a part of Hisoka little game as the steady pace she had built up slowly began to slow down. The sound of the claps and the thud of her foot began to pick up speed at an incredible accelerated rate. 

_Come on…buy into it…_ She thought as she continued. 

Sure enough as the crowd grew more upset her opponent, The Gentlemen, began to look out toward the crowd around him and then back at her. Suddenly he broke off into a charge and in one fluid motion donned a pair of gloves as he sped toward her. It didn’t seem as if Hisoka was moving as he classy man began to arch his hand back aiming for a swift punch to her stomach. Unfortunately for the young man this was exactly what Hisoka had wanted. He had taken up arms against her first meaning she could now do the same, but that was just one part of a bigger plan. Faster and faster it she seemed to become, her motions almost twice as fast as they were before. His fist came at a great ferocious speed. The wind didn’t even seem to slow his punch down, indicating great physical strength as well. Just inches away he would be from the clapping woman’s stomach his blow ready to send her doubling over that is until:

Hisoka seemed to move at a blindly fast speed, effortlessly zooming past him. The young girl quickly skidded across the ground, pulled out her bow, and took a flawless archer positions. Hisoka cocked the string back on her bow and a blue line began chasing from the back toward the front until it took the shape of an arrow, an arrow made of chakra. 

“Genjutsu:  Delayed World Effect.” 

With this genjutsu, her opponent's world would appear to be moving at an extremely slow pace while she would seem to be moving at an accelerated pace. A trap she had set at the very beginning.

With that she let the arrow fly. ​​​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 12, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*

Fugetsu picked up a piece of cake and scarfed in his mouth. His wolf teeth devoured the piece of cake. Fugetsu looked at the tea but ignored it as he hated tea. Fugetsu swallowed but still had cake stuck in his teeth and some frosting on his mouth. His face was red in slight embarrassment as he ate the cake in one bite.

Fugetsu laughed a bit. Fugetsu was thirsty. So he did a few hand signs and used a miniature water gunshot technique in the air. As it was going to land back down Fugetsu opened his mouth and caught the bullet of water in his mouth and swallowed.

He heard the girls reply and looked at her with a dumb look. What was she. Fugetsu was not scared but.....was this her reaction. A fucking tailed beast comes out of no where a thats her reaction?

"Hahaha....your tough for a girl you know. Thats not always a good thing you know. And must you answer all in one sentence? I....fought you because I yelled I wanted a fight in the air and you shot a fire at me. But once you activated your wretched sharingan! The Uchiha dojutsu!.....though....I changed.....I .........call me crazy...I heard my parents and my uncle voices...there dead. They said I was going to have to meet 5 people I am destined to be teamed up with.....and some girl name Karma.......Haha! Better goal then hating and wanting to destroy the Uchiha clan!"

Fugetsu spoke with variety of many emotions. Fugetsu then looked towards the bed room door. He hoped Tenshi was okay. He did not trust that guy at all. He looked back at Mora.

"You sure I should leave Tenshi alone with him?"

Fugetsu asked worried. He then sighed. He needed something to continue the conversation. He sighed being bored. He then thought of something!!

"........This may be random but did you know that we might be cousins...Haha. The Uchiha and Senju are related. Heck even the Uchiha clan leader can be a very very very very distant cousin. We are all related in one way. It would be stupid to want your relatives dead."


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 12, 2012)

_The Gentlemen_
*Shot*

_How the hell?!_ 

The where the first thoughts that crossed The Gentlemen's mind as she simply moved past him as if it was nothing. Moving at an extremely fast pace, fast enough to leave him with his fist just hanging idle in the air in a punching motion from his last attempt at hitting her. Bewildered and confused he stood there, his eyes drifting down to his fist which he still ceased to move. Still standing their, unaware that his opponent had just drawn her weapon of choice and was aiming it straight at him. 

"What?!"

Still confused he brought himself to turn, slowly. His body seemed to not even be connecting with his head, every movement he tried, be it as simple as moving his eyes seemed to go at an insanely slow and unnatural pace. Not only that but the sound of the crowd was gone, the sound of his enemy's foot steps where drowned out and all that was left was the sound of his own breathing, which was loud and often. Everything seemed to be spiraling out of control, and when paired with the confusion still left after the failed punch The Gentlemen found his breathing to become even more rampant and his hands slowly trembling.

_K'tuch_

The sound of the arrow impaling his body broke him free from the genjutsu. The roar of the crowd suddenly seemed to flood back into place, and with it pain. Pain right under his rib cage, piercing sharp pain. Looking down The Gentlemen saw a small hole under the right side of his rib cage, blood pouring out of it and onto the lightly ripped suit below it. Upon sight of the injury his left foot jerked in place slightly and quivered, his body shook momentarily and he quickly brought his head back up and away from the injury. 

"Water Release, Fathom Boxing!" 

Suddenly his already blue gloves changed color, becoming a darker, sea resembling shade and began pulsating a constant dark blue aura. His hand swung, bringing themselves before him in a gaurding stance. He then began moving around Hisoka in a circular motion at top speed, his gloves remaining always in front of his upper body in such a way where they resembled a small blue wall.


----------



## Burke (Feb 13, 2012)

Narancia said:


> Yuuki
> King Of The Deep Wood [LT]​
> Yuuki casually strolled down the tree before it hit the ground. His movements acrobatic in nature as he jumped, flipped, then somersaulted to the ground. Such feats were acquired from his snake like flexibility. Yuuki winked at the bear, his flamboyance was and act to enrage the behemoth. It seemed to take notice as him, The creature's muscles tensed up before releasing a bone chilling roar more akin to a sonic boom. The pressure of the blast was at such that Yuuki knew better to get out of the way.
> 
> ...



*LT: Filler of Dou*

_King of the Deep Wood Pt. 5_​
Despite the situation, Dou found himself frowning at that last comment from Yuuki. _"Not something to say for a teammate, even a temporary one..." _However, he did not have time to think much more about it as the king bear turned its focus and its wind blast on Dou. 

Luckily enough, Dou noticed the visual cues that this beast was about to attack, and jumped far to the left as the massive wall of wind chakra moved on by him, and look out an impressive chunk of the threes that once stood behind Dou. Once landing he used his staff to spin around and face the bear again as a new idea came across him.

"Shouldnt be too hard, I bagged one of your kind earlier, you know, was he your cousin?" Dou smirked to himself at his little provocation towards the supposed beast king of the forest, and it looked as if his little attempt to weaken its state of mind by adding to its rage was working out. Appropriatly, the great bear did not seem to take a kindness to these words as it charged headlong once more.

Dou lept foward as he flourished his staff, and on cue, the king reached up with his own feral paw. Dou extended his arm and spun as he knocked away the attacking limb, he then came down upon the head of the beast, planted his feet, and struck down on the crown of its head with one prong of the Do Staff. "Shrouding..." He calmly pronounced as he then fell down to the forest floor.

he made sure to jump away aways from the beast as he then looked back. The kings eyes had obviously glossed over, as for a moment, it simply stood there. This silence was soon met with some severe grunting and huffing coming from the beast as it sulked around the clearing, apparently paying no attention to its opposition.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 8 "Find my Sister"*

The gatekeeper heard Shirasu's request but was too dumbfounded to respond. It seemed like dealing with riff-raff like Shirasu was something he truly had not needed to do until now.

"W-w-w-w-well our lord is-" he started, desperately trying to conjure an excuse as he anticipated that Shirasu was not a class of guest that Kai would have any interest in speaking to.

"-expecting him..." another voice interrupted, "... or rather... I am expecting him..." The owner of the new voice came stalking out from behind the gatekeepers alcove. Judging by the alarm in the gatekeeper's expression, this newcomer was not there before, at least so far as the gatekeeper had noticed. The newcomer walked up to the gate and stood beside the gatekeeper. Like Nobu, this man to had the cold distant stare of a killer. He looked Shirasu up and down before his gaze idly drifted to the the road behind the samurai.

"My name his Hiba, Lord Kai's first bodyguard". Hiba's voice was impossibly deep and unusual for someone with such a modest stature. Despite his seniority over Nobu, they had a similar dress appearance, though Hiba certainly carried himself like a leader of men. "Where is my subordinate Nobu?" he asked suddenly, his gaze casually flicking between Shirasu and the empty road leading up to the mansion.

"He is dead... I think", Shirasu solemnly said. "You'll find him somewhere along the side of this hill... back there." He motioned in the general direction of where the earlier fight had taken place. Hiba simply raised an eyebrow.

"Interesting", he finally said as he motioned with a flick of his wrist at the gatekeeper to open the gate for him, to which the portly servant promptly obliged. "Well", Hiba continued, "since you have faced Nobu you know that I cannot let you see Lord Kai. Furthermore, I cannot let you leave here alive. I did consider the task quite unsavory, but Nobu's demise was certainly unforeseen..."

Shirasu backed up from the gate in staggered steps as Hiba stepped outside. This man had a very intimidating aura, most likely born from supreme confidence in his abilities. 

"Please, before we do this, I just need to know", Shirasu started. Hiba's eyebrow slightly rose again, indicating that he would hear the question at least. "I just needed to know if Kai knew the whereabouts of this girl I'm looking for."

"Lord Kai stole your girlfriend? What an unfortunate reason to die for." Hiba smirked.

"No, not my girlfriend. Someone hired me to look for her. They said she might be with Kai."

"Lord Kai has many women in his mansion. He himself may not even remember this girl you seek even if he had... spent time with her".

"Are there any girls in there with him now?"

"Perhaps..."

"Ok". Shirasu set himself with two plodding steps and huffed before taking a deep breath. This was it. Once again, the fell wind and rustling leaves provided the soundtrack as Shirasu slowly drew his sword. The cold steel of the emerging blade glinted in the failing light. The musical metallic screech was overwhelmingly calming. Once again, Shirasu was in the moment. He could feel the grip on his sword, feeling rough in his hands from the caked dry blood that had soaked the handle. The bruises and cuts on his body had gone numb as adrenaline began to flow. He could feel the wind against his exposed, damaged leg where Nobu had completely obliterated the armour that had been protecting it. One sword, one bad leg, one piece of armour remaining. If Shirasu survived this, he would have one hell of a story to tell.


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2012)

*Yomi*

She watched as the boy had gotten flustered over an honorific, it made Yomi confused. Did he think something wrong with it, she was supposed to call him that because the simple fact. He was a friend and a boy, so kun was the proper way of addressing someone informally right? But in the end, it seemed the boy didn't like being addressed as kun, it made his face red.

Yomi just stared at him blankly when he moved her chin to look at him, it almost made her crack a grin on how fast the boy was going with her. Or was it the matter of how flustered he gotten over the simple term kun. Yomi smiled inside of herself as she looked at him..

"No honorifics, no awkward moments, no... romance just friends. Friends, friends, friends..." he repeated to her causing her eyes to widen a bit

Romance, he thought she wanted romance!?

What the hell was romance any way?!

Yomi pondered her head as she thought about the word, all the definitions she studied for a while.Romance... A mysterious or fascinating quality or appeal, as of something adventurous, heroic, or strangely beautiful. 

So romance was a type of appeal to a person...Yomi looked at Cael and nodded..

"If you do not want it," Yomi began, "it will never be in my power to give. But I take upon your friendship Cael and remember this."

Yomi closed her eyes for a minute, "...Do friends be formal with each other?" she ended up asking


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 13, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tornament Arc*

"What is wrong about a girl being tough? I have seen and heard crazier things in this world. Tenshi is in safe hands Romulus is not that type of guy, he would be only paper work and his research on other things then just healing people and animals."

Romulus ears twitch as he hear Moro's and Fugetsu's conversation he was thinking as he put down his pen as he picked up the cup of tea. I am not intrest there is only one women for me and that is Artimis. Even though he broken up with her but for reasons that had to do with him and being a healer and a ninja. His hawk was sleeping on the window sill of the closed window and sighed as he blowed streams from the cup as had a feeling like Moro nobody really trust him.

"I been alone for a long time, I do not want to socializewith any of my family members at all. I have never thought about that  because I did not want to deal with it or be near them. I don't need family, I only need friends, I rather you be a friend then a cousin to me. I am one of those people should be lost and never be found or remember in a family."

"You two want a blood test" Romulus ask from his desk in the other rom with Tenshi.

"Hell no," Moro said as she put down her cup of tea and cross her arms across her chest.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 9 "Find my Sister"*

Loud clangs of fierce metallic clashes shattered the hillside tranquility. Shirasu breathed desperately as he tried to focus on the ninja in front of him. The movement of Hiba's limbs were so fast they were like blurs to Shirasu's vision. He didn't dare to even blink hard for fear of failing to defend a lethal strike. Hiba wielded two kunai like combat knives, twirling them occasionally to throw off Shirasu's timing. It was a brutally effective technique in a kenjutsu fight, one which Shirasu was not prepared for. Every time he tried for a counter-attack, he found his timing and spacing off. Were he to advance, he'd fall right into Hiba's trap.

"Pay attention", Hiba said suddenly as he grabbed the back of Shirasu's sword.

_When did he-_

Before Shirasu could think, Hiba had pulled his sword down and to the side, exposing Shirasu's upper body. For a moment, time seemed to slow down as Shirasu watched the kunai in Hiba's other hand come thrusting at his throat. The samurai let out a guttural shout as he slacked the force he was applying to resist Hiba's grab and instead, using the ninja's hand as a pivot, defended the kunai with the handle of the sword. The tip of the kunai met the sword handle with a dull tap and for a split second, the battle stopped. Shirasu panted desperately and looked at Hiba over the thwarted attack. He would realize too late why the ninja was grinning. Shirasu's creative defense had left his torso wide open, an invitation the ninja gratefully accepted by driving a spinning straight kick right into Shirasu's gut.

The shocking impact was like being hit by a swinging tree trunk. Shirasu was winded and sent flying in one blow. The world became a spinning ride as Shirasu went tumbling along the road, his head bouncing off the stone paving. When he finally rolled to a stop, he simply groaned quietly. As much as he hated to admit it, this ninja's taijutsu ability was insane and he had not even used his ninjutsu.

_D-dammit..._

Shirasu used his sword as a makeshift crutch to drag himself to his knees amidst a violent spell of coughing. Each wheezing sputter deposited some of his blood in the dusty dirt in front of him. He looked over at Hiba who had not moved from the position where his devastating kick had ended, though from Shirasu's perspective, the view that far away had become a blur.

"Hm... tell me. How exactly did you defeat Nobu?" Hiba scoffed. "If this is the extent of your ability then victory should have been impossible for you."

Shirasu simply panted and looked at Hiba. He was too out of breath to reply even if he wanted to. Hiba sighed and folded his arms. It seemed he was about ready to end things. As he began sauntering closer, Shirasu rallied his strength and stood to his feet. His blurred vision fell on the mansion off behind Hiba, wondering for a moment how far it was. 

Hiba noticed that he was being ignored for a moment and put on a faux offended face. "What might you be thinking... young man?"

"I-I was just... thinking that... I haven't even made you use your t-technique..." Shirasu managed to rasp.

"Well, well, that's true isn't it", Hiba laughed. "Perhaps I'm going soft... or perhaps you don't deserve to see it?"

"Did you know... that was how Nobu-san lost?"


----------



## Alpha (Feb 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _S-Rank Mission_ 



*S-Rank *
A Missing-Nin has banded together with a group of cut throats. The cut throats are not the problem, he is. End him before he end's another village. 
*Points:* 8,000, +40,000p
*Ryo: *500,000,000 - 100,000,000​



*Shinsou*

And they saying that I'm back
I'd agree with that
I just take my time with all this shit
I still believe in that 

I had someone tell me I fell off
Ooh, I needed that
And they want to see me pick back up
Well where'd I leave it at?​
In the midnight sky the moon beamed brightly it's bouncing beams of light lit up the small town of Laixville. Most of the town asleep unaware of the meeting being had in the depths of it's late night tavern. The town's people naive and that naivety allowed them to sleep peacefully in their ignorance.  

Meanwhile deep under the town's ignorance and under the light breeze blowing through the darkened town. A small room was dimly lit by candles which were only placed at the head table leaving the rest of the room in darkness, as a man addressed table's of men and women before him. His face hidden due to the dim lighting, however there was just barely enough light to make out the wrinkles which ran through its face, like a river was sailing through his face with his branching stream's echoing throughout his face indicating his old age. His voice stern and clear, slow yet powerful each of his words carried weight and a slight hint of a double meaning. 

*"Men, Women and child,"* The man began his face scowling at a darkened shadow in the room before continuing on. *"Most of you have been summoned from all corners of the globe, to this desolate and small town in the middle of no where with next to little information. For that I apologise. But I do thank your curiosity with brought you here. Firstly let me tell you it is  an S-Rank mission."* He finished solemnly waiting to see the reaction before him.

Immediately the silence broke from the unseen crowd which were shrouded in total darkness. Whilst some whispered with their neighbours, others spoke loudly for all to here, however a few, very few remained silent and unperturbed by the announcement but were impassive waiting for the old man to continue. The old man watched the response his eyes not interested in those who broke the silence but those who kept it, they would be the ones to accept this task. Perhaps among them one of them might prove successful? The old man thought to himself. He waited for the sound to die down to total silence before he continued.

*"As you know town's have been mysteriously attacked and burnt down. The only thing remaining being the structures of the towns which did not yield to the fire. No one has survived an attack, no man, woman or child. All of them too burnt to ash. Until recently..."* He paused taking a breath, wondering on how best to continue.

*"The attacker's have been named, mostly no named bandits. It is who brought those bandits together who need's to be dealt with. And that is why you have all be summoned. To deal with this threat and problem and you have all be selected for this. But it is a missing-nin, one known very well..."* He paused again. 

*"Well out with it old man!"* A man said tired of this old man's silences, whilst others cheered in support of the man's heckle. 

The old man closed his eyes, despite the dim lights you could clearly see the pain and sadness which now marred his face. *"His name is... Sonny. Bill. Williams."*

The screeching of chairs being dragged backwards as people jumped up in protest, some even walked out there and then shaking their head. Other's following their lead but not before insulting the man as they left. 

*"You dare insult us, such a thing is madness." 

"You're a fool to think you can stop him." 

"You have put all our lives in danger, if he heard about this... No one would escape alive. You senile old fuck." 

"Mad man!" 

"Fucking idiot, beg now for forgiveness he will probably give you a painless death... Doubtful though."* 

The man stared into the empty darkness it seemed none were left. He knew no one would dare stand against _him_. He punched the table at his own ignorance, did he not already know how futile it was? Didn't he knew there was none brave enough to stand against that man? "What is the reward?" A voice echoed out through the darkness.

Shinsou stepped out of the darkness, "I will take this mission." He said simply his eyes giving no information, showing no emotion or fear. The man merely stared at Shinsou incredulously, whilst grown men and women had left in sheer fear of his very name, this child stood in front of him willing to take on the task and to take on that man. He was either a fool or a crazed child.

*"You do know what this means, you may been killed. You saw those adults, and how they left-"* 

"Don't compare me to an adult." Reprimanded Shinsou, "I am a child, and *I will be the one to bring Sonny Bill Williams to justice*." Shinsou exclaimed. 

The man's eyes widened as he stared at Shinsou, for some unknowing reason he could not help but believe this boys word's. That is the level of weight and power they had behind them. *"The reward will be waiting for you when you do. Sorry for doubting you child."* He apologised with a bow. Shinsou merely walked away, the hunt has started. _Prepare yourself Sonny Bill_, Shinsou thought, you are going to encounter something like never before.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 14, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_
*Mission - The Creature from the Abyss*​



As Noctis was walking through the grassy plains, he noticed that the creature behind him was carefully observing everything around him in awe. 

"_Something the matter?_"

Noctis did not look back, but forward and asked the beast a simple question. Ifrit realized his odd behaviour and stuttered.

"*O-oh, its nothing really. Just haven't been able to see the world like this without worrying about losing control of myself. It's all just new to me...* "

Ifrit felt like it was his very first time to freely walk around. The things he saw just amazed him which had felt better than being in constant fear. Reaching the village, Ifrit was hesitant about even entering. He stopped in his tracks staring into space. The boy turned around to see him idly standing by.

"_What's wrong? Come on, and lets get this over with..._"

"*I don't know kid, what if I start hurting people again? I can't face them if I do that...*" 

Noctis sighed in disappointment, "_If you enrage, I'll use my light manipulation to calm you down. Though that was a abnormally used, you don't have to worry about something that dire...._"

"*I guess your right kid. Damn I must look like a idiot for backing out on something really dumb...*"

The boy grinned and entered the village. The villagers roaming around had an unusual look at their face upon seeing Noctis and the guest that was with him. They were glaring at both of them in shock as both of them were passing by. Upon seeing both of them, a child suddenly yelled,

"_Monster! A monsters attacking out village! Help!!!_" 

The kid ran away, while the other villagers backed away giving both of them some room. Most of the villagers had been terrified of the sight they had saw. Some of them started whispering to each other. The situation was awkward to be in and yet Noctis did not feel a thing. They were being treated like outcasts as the villagers glared at the two. 

"*Hey kid, why are they staring at us like that? We do something wrong?*" 

"_Just keep walking and ignore them..._" Simply put by Noctis who did not feel give any concern.










​
Eventually both Ifrit and Noctis reached his client's home. Frenda opened the door to see a giant unworldly creature standing tall behind Noctis. She covered her move in fright.

"_This was the source of the growling and roaring from the cave. But don't be afraid, hes shyer than any of the children here. I doubt he would hurt a fly as he is right now._"

"*Wait shyer?! Kid, I ain't shy! I'm just not to used to this kind of stuff!*" 

Noctis covered his face with his palm, "_Look anyways, I don't think he'll be a bother to village if you let him stay in that cave._" 

"_So this is what terrified the children. He looks rather massive and scary, but if what you said was true. Then I don't have a problem with letting him stay in that cave, as long as he doesn't hurt our children._"

With that said, Noctis turned around and walked past Ifrit. "_Now that thats solved, you can go back to your cave and do as you wish. I'll be on my way back to my home._" 

The words that came from above had echoed throughout the beast's head, "_That very person will be the one you follow in order to have a future......_" The monster immediately turned around and ran in front of Noctis to stop him from walking any further.

"*Uhh, Kid! You can't leave, your the only person that can contain my rage!*"

Noctis looked at Ifrit's face, showing of signs of desperation. "_I''m sorry, but I can't be your supervisor... I have my own things to do... Now move aside..._"

"*If thats the case, why don't I come with you?! I mean it be a better life to live for me. I'd be seeing new things and you'd be controlling my insanity. Its a win-win situation!*" 

"_And where do I win?_"

"*Come on kid! We make a great team! Hey why don't I become your summoning?! It be better that way!*"

"_Not only did we ever work together, but having you as my summoning is impossible. We don't have a seal of some sort to complete the summoning contract. So the answer is no._"

"*Kid, don't be like that. Have a change of heart.*" Ifrit had to follow Noctis. He had a good feeling about him, and probably will remember his past if he did so. 

Frenda saw the two arguing, feeling bad for Ifrit being left alone by the Prince. "_Hey Noctis. I did mention that you have to take care of the problem and resolve it didn't I? I still feel uneasy about keeping that monster here, so I think you'd be better off taking him along with you. Upon your client's orders._"

Feeling like he was cheated of his will, Noctis stopped feeling regret for what he was about to say.

"_Ugh.... Even if I did accept him as my summon, we would need a contract of sorts to even do so._"

Frenda snapped her fingers, seeing she had gotten an idea. "_I still have an special unused summoning seal. You don't have to create your own. It's somewhere in my house, let me go and find it._"

Ifrit was happy at this point seeing that this woman had saved him. Noctis however sighed as he was forced to take on some unnecessary burden he had not planned to take originally. 

After a few minutes, Frenda came out with a scroll in her hand with a unique symbol in the front.



"_Here it is._"

The woman revealed the scroll to both Ifrit and Noctis. The boy sighed seeing that he was actually going through with this. "_Its an old scroll from my ancestor. He's the one that created the lava in that cave you were living in. But I don't see myself using this anytime soon so its pretty much worthless to me._"

She unraveled the scroll and set it onto the ground in front of the two. "_This summoning scroll should be compatible with Ifrit, since he looks like a fire type. Just sign your name with your blood on this contract to complete the summoning contract._"

"_I know I'm going to regret doing this...._" Noctis bit his thumb and a blood vessel popped inside. He put his thumb onto the contract, signing his name to complete what he has been forced to do. He picked up the contract and shoved it into his back pocket.

Ifrit smirked and smacked the boy on his back with his large hand. "*Thanks kid, you have no idea how much I owe ya for doing this.*" Noctis clenched his teeth feeling the sheer amount of pain from the monster's "pat".

The boy held the pain in, "_So annoying....._" Noctis turned around to head for the exit to the village. Realizing what he had done, Ifrit followed the boy attempting to apologize as he waved goodbye to the woman named Frenda.

"*Oi kid, my bad. Didn't know you were so sensitive.*"

"_You're still following me?_"

"*Well, I got no where else to go. So why not? You said you live in a Kingdom right? Sounds like a big place. Would love to explore it kid.*"

"_........ And now I'm regretting what I have done...._"

Both the two had walked off gaining a new bond. Ifrit and Noctis were two different individuals with a similar path. Ifrit wanted to protect others from himself while Noctis wanted to protect the ones he cares about. Both have the same light, and intends to build towards their own future.


*Mission Complete*​


----------



## Narancia (Feb 14, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> *LT: Filler of Dou*
> 
> _King of the Deep Wood Pt. 3_​
> Despite the situation, Dou found himself frowning at that last comment from Yuuki. _"Not something to say for a teammate, even a temporary one..." _However, he did not have time to think much more about it as the king bear turned its focus and its wind blast on Dou.
> ...



Yuuki
Kings of The Deep Wood

Yuki smiled at the effort of the ninja before him. The speed,timing, and strength of this Dou character were pitiful by his standards. It became easily boring to know he could handle the bear and his partner if it came to that. " Damn it, I expected so much more and of course I'm disappointed. " Yuuki spoke in a soft,deliberate, and annoyed tone. 

His face, showed and irritated look that showcased his internal emotions. His feet hit the ground, propelling him forward and towards the now debilitated beast. It took him a mere second before he was able to unveil his butterfly knives. The blade shined, it illuminated in the light like a beam of light. His mastery over the weapons allowed him to  bent his fingers back grasping the weapon as lightly as he could and still strike a devastating wound. 

" Mangy little fucking bear! Does it Hurt? " Maniacal laughter rang out in the forest from the young snake boy. The blood spray from the bears laceration was incredible, it nearly coated Yuuki's entire upper body. The wound started from his entry point at it's shoulder and went all the way to it's hind leg. The bear began to bleed out but the intense pain shook it from the genjutsu. 

The manic creature was dying but wished to take both Yuuki and Dou with it in it's death. The creature began to cultivate every ounce of it's chakra almost instantaneously. The creature was creating a suicide attack by making it's body volatile with fuuton chakra. The beast created it's final stand before them both and readied itself for what seemed to be and explosion.  " What the fuck? Just DIE-DIE-DIE-DIE!!!!! "


----------



## Burke (Feb 14, 2012)

Narancia said:


> Yuuki
> Kings of The Deep Wood
> 
> Yuki smiled at the effort of the ninja before him. The speed,timing, and strength of this Dou character were pitiful by his standards. It became easily boring to know he could handle the bear and his partner if it came to that. " Damn it, I expected so much more and of course I'm disappointed. " Yuuki spoke in a soft,deliberate, and annoyed tone.
> ...



*LT: Filler of Dou*

_King of the Deep Wood Pt. 6_​
The reverberations of Dous sonic based genjutsu rang out to an impressive length from within the forest. Dou savely landed several meters away from the dazed and flailing bear. It bumped into several of the surrounding trees, and made quite a ruckus in the otherwise quiet wood.

"Well i figure thats that" Dou claimed as he drew a length of steel wire from his sleeve, and began to walk towards the creature. As he did, though, a figure jumped down from the tree next to him, it was Yuuki.

He had an exceedingly creepy smile about his face, and his arms were slumped down to his sides, even more, he had his blade out. "Wh-" Dou voiced as he looked at the odd figure, he then noticed the most important detail, his eyes were glossed over. "Oh shit not again..."

He was about to walk up to Yuuki, but before he could, yuuki spun around and began slashing at the tree he jumped from. "Haahah- ha- .... mangy .... fuck... hurt... ahah!!" He followed this up with some kicks, powerful ones, even while under genjutsu.

"God...." Dou sighed, "I have really got to get this thing more localized." He looked his staff up and down. "Well, he does seem to be enjoying himself,... mind as well finish up." With that, Dou turned back to the walking knocked out bear, and proceeded toward it.

With a series of several jumps, Dou had the hind paws, the forpaws, and the neck of the beast all intertwined with the ninja wire. He gave it a fine tug as the beast fell too the ground, still in its genjutsu state, Dou released his grip on the wire. He then reached into his pouch and took out several explosive tags, which, in no time at all, were laced around the neck of the squirming king bear.

Dou then turned back to Yuuki as he firmly gripped the staff. "Alright, i promise this wont hurt..." Dou assured Yuuki. "D-die... die! ahah..." Was all he got in response. Dou looked indifferent from behind his mask as he quickly yet carefully got the prong of the fork end near his head, and gently tapped. "Awakening." he said calmly

Yuuki froze as he became wide eyed, surprised at the fact he went from fighting the bear to staring at a tree. He turned his head back menacingly at Dou, he also got a glimpse at the tied up bear. Then, with speed far surpassing Dou's, Yuuki grabbed Dous collar, and thrust him into the tree. "What the fuck did you just do!"

Dou released his staff as it fell to the ground, thankfully it didnt strike its prongs on the way down. He then used both his hands to clutch his neck, but this boys strong grip too was greater than his. "Ah... shit! Stop!" He then brought both of his hands above his head and made the tiger seal, and with that, several eruptions of blast power and bear meat soon followed, the bears head completely severing from its body.

Yuukis face went blank as the explosion occured, and Dou pushed him off. Yuukis expression quickly went back to anger as dou picked up his staff and backed up.

"What did you do!"

"Genjutsu!?"

"Genjutsu!? How the fuck did _you_ put _me_ in a genjutsu!" He expressed via pointing.

"I dunno!..." He blurted, but then remembered, "The staff, its range got a bit out of hand... Its like soundwaves, kinda. It happens more often than you think, actually..."

"Bullshit, i would have noticed some weak ass technique." He was still angered, but was becoming more spiteful.

"Well i mean, it wasnt really expected, i guess. Besides, you probably liked what you saw, you really looked like you were having fun." He attempted to keep things calm.

"Rrrr!" Yuuki took a step toward him, Dou put his hands up. "Hey, hey, look, the bear is destroyed, were all good, right?"


----------



## Laix (Feb 14, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*Yomi had a very awkward way about this. Instead of just getting on with it, she had plenty of questions plaguing her mind that a toddler curious on the world would ask. Her eyes were lost and her expression was a serious one as she asked.

"Do friends be formal with eachother?"

Cael's eyes wandered between left and right, not wanting to get caught by Yomi's glare in case he burst into a fit of hysterical laughter and floods of tears. Yomi was a very formal person, so she was probably formal to just about everyone. Cael on the other hand had a balance between the two. He wasn't a hooligan but then he wasn't a royal aid.

"Well, it depends. You're just... well, mates if that's the best way to describe it. You just say what you want to them because you trust they won't tell a soul if it's confidential and you trust they won't get offended if it's anything else," Cael explained with a warm smile before raising his hand. He signalled Yomi to raise her hand before slapping his into hers; 'high-5' to be simple.

"That's a high-five. It's just something mates do!"

By god this was weird.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 14, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> *LT: Filler of Dou*
> 
> _King of the Deep Wood Pt. 4_​
> The reverberations of Dous sonic based genjutsu rang out to an impressive length from within the forest. Dou savely landed several meters away from the dazed and flailing bear. It bumped into several of the surrounding trees, and made quite a ruckus in the otherwise quiet wood.
> ...



Yuuki
King of The Deep Wood [End]

Yuuki smiled as he played along with the weaker ninja before him. The bear was dead, mission was over and he was gonna leave just to punish kuja. The thought of the torturous,evil, and malicious things he would do to Kuja's entire body just put a happy smile on the dark snakes face. " You can go fetch your reward. I don't want that scrap change and a shitty thank you. " His voice bored in tone and normal in volume he truly didn't care. 

" I don't give a darn about goodbyes. " Yuuki walked on in the direction of the deepest forest. The creature they had encountered was categorized by assistant as the Kumanivara clan. Specialized animals which had required sentience at and undetermined time. the creature they just fought was a grunt and in the future things might get harder in the journey.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 14, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro walked as she came to a town, she heard music. Atleast she found a place to stay. She was thinking there a small party going on. Her wolves followed her into this town. She walk towards this building and did not want to be a odd ball or party crashed. Her silver wolf bow then jumped on Moro as he put his head on her shoulder. Moro got the idea and dance with her silver wolf. She had a feeling someone was watching her from one of the windows. She stop dancing with her wolf and looked upward, her other wolves looked around as they were calm. She looked around as she walked on as she bumped into some one or something.

"Sorry."


----------



## Laix (Feb 14, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki l Liquid Time*
*TYPICAL ENCOUNTERS AND CLICH?S

*Cael strolled through the busy streets of the village where a festival was going on. Although the banner suggested it was a festival, the atmosphere and the behaviour of the guests screamed more of a house party.

Teenagers everywhere; not a single person over the age of 25 was present within a mile. Alcohol drenched over the tops of so many with a strong smell hanging around. Strangers making out in corners and leading on to something they'll surely regret.

It was something most people of Cael's age lived for, but he himself was too shy for these things. He was too shy to pick up a drink and shove it down his throat. Too shy to just let loose and dance away with a girl only beautiful with beer goggles on. 

Too shy to be a teenager.

"H-Hey, Noooooriii~~~!!" A red-headed girl wrapped her drunken claws around Cael, slurring her drool all over the tensed boy. "Look at what I found! Isn't he just so fucking mushroomey seeeeexy~~~!?"

"Kyaaaaah~~!! He was like the boy yesterday!!" Her friend presumably named Nori answered with a tone ever drunker than the girl. Cael managed to slip the girl off just as her friend Nori collapsed, probably from liver failure. He had to get away from them, from here and just away! He was only passing through this village to pick up his sword from the blacksmith just past here, but it was Cael's mistake for going so late in the night.*

SMACK!

*"Sorry!"

Being careless, Cael had bumped into a brunette with slick eyes and a round soft chest. He was taken back a little, but was soon quick to apologise.

"Ah, don't worry. It was my fault. I should've watched where I was going..."


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2012)

*Yomi*

She was so confused, the poor girl didn't know what to do. Yomi eyes widen as she felt like she did something wrong again, her mind began to rack. Were friends suppose to be formal with each other. Was she being too formal with him? Yomi mind was coming up with everything to think of that she done wrong with the meeting with the boy.

Yomi ended up looking a little dead inside which wasn't too far away from the serious look she been doing.

It wasn't until Cael clearly explained what they were, that she got the gist of the word friendship. She was suppose to be open towards him and talk about everything, Yomi felt a little better. But the feeling of being open was like something she wasn't use to.

What was she suppose to say or do for the boy.

Was she supposed to give him her whole life story.

Yomi frowned, like hell he was going to get that close to her! She was going to honor their promise but still there was things  that she wouldn't be able to do just yet..

Yet...She meant never!

Soon the boy took her hand and raised it up in the air, Yomi looked confused until he did the same and slapped hers. Her eyes widen as he told her that is what mates do!

"A...high...5?" Yomi repeated the words like she didn't know what to do, but at the same time slightly amazed

By that high 5, a bond was forged! For now on out they were mates! Friends for life, Yomi couldn't help but to be amazed at this simple act of slapping each other hands. Yomi looked at the boy before taking his hand and doing the same thing he did to her.

She slapped his hand, issuing out her own high 5!

"Amazing!" Yomi said, "A simple hand slapping can forge a bond between two people! Cael, you must teach me more!"


----------



## Cjones (Feb 14, 2012)

*Hisoka*
Tournament Arc: VS The Gentlemen III​

?I hit the target?good.? 

Hisoka watched from a relatively safe distance as her arrow soared through the air and pierced The Gentlemen?s body. It was nothing more than a flesh wound, which she purposely aimed for, she didn?t want to maim him or anything, but simply slow him down if she could. The arrow quickly pierced his flesh and then evaporated into thin air. Consequently the added bonus of arrows made of chakra, were that they could be near limitless as long as the user had the chakra to supply them. She could, in theory, never effectively run out like those who carry around a quivery of arrows. 

Now preparing her for another shot Hisoka began arching back on the bow string once again. Though her adversary had other things in mind as the well-dressed young man didn?t seem to miss a beat. After being struck by her arrow he propelled himself off the ground once again. 

_Man, he?s covering ground pretty fast_. The young medic thought to herself.

"Water Release, Fathom Boxing!"

The man called out as he gloves simultaneously began to pulsate with a dark blue aura. The aura wrapped itself around the gloves, as if he was wearing an extra added pair. Then he began to swirl his hands around before her like something akin to a windmill. His fist had begun to move so fast that they began resembling a similar shape to the doton wall, but on a much smaller scale. Just as quickly as all this began to happen, he also began to suddenly circle her. That combined with his impressive speed left his hand as somewhat of blur to her heads. 

Still, Hisoka wouldn?t let that rattle her. Spinning on her heel, she focused slowly on what little of the blue light she could, pulled by on her bow, and shot another arrow in a spot she predicted he would move next. 

​​​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 14, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu yawned. He was so tired. Even though he had just woken up a hour ago. The thing that strange him out was the fact someone who he considered a friend was taken by the Uchiha clan leader and he is not worried? Fugetsu came back to reality.

"Well all I said it is sometimes a bad thing for girls to be tough. Because they do not know what they would get into."

Fugetsu stated with a cocky smile. He said it in a way where it sounded like he implied not many girls can even be tough. Fugetsu yawned again. Damn he was tired. He then closed his eyes for a bit but was still awake.

"So...this is just a guess...you left the Uchiha clan because you hated your family?.........You know I have been considering to leave the Senju clan. I love my family but they were slaughtered by Uchiha.........my new caretaker was my uncle but he died in the recent war with meteors.........and no one even knows me in the Senju clan except Azuma the clan leader and Seigrein who was just kidnapped.......so life kinda sucks I suppose. So yeah lets forget about family I would like to be friends."

Fugetsu spoke. He then opened his eyes and sat up straight. He sighed. Saying that made him realize how much his life sucked. And he would have no relevance in the Senju clan. He had no one......maybe he should leave? No one would ever know or care.

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Awakening*

Tenshi eyes slowly opened. She let out a moan in pain as she had just woken up after her battle. She still had blood stains on her hair. Finally she opened her eyes all the way. She had no idea where she was....but she noticed someone by her.

"AHHHHH!!!"

Tenshi sprung up the bed. She made a fighting stance. Was she kidnapped? Tenshi just wanted to leave! Tenshi pulled out her dagger and went for a slice at the man.


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 14, 2012)

_The Gentlemen_
*Counter Attack*

It was all apart of his plan, the speed, his moving hands, the intensive light brought off by his gloves. Every motion he was doing was in an attempt to confuse and cause her to miss. She was obviously good with that bow, however, how good? Could she hit a spinning, almost blinding target? Would she be able to hit him like this?

Yes, yes she could.

With speed and grace she spun the axle of her heel and pulled the string of her large multicolored bow. The thin blue shaft of chakra released and began spiraling it's way toward The Gentlemen, gaining speed as it went further out. The Gentlemen looked at the arrow and then thought of his plan,  in theory all he would have to do was move at least a foot in any direction and it would miss him, blindly sailing past him in an arc until it dropped to the floor or slammed into the wall. 

He over estimated. 

The fact was that she missed, however she had underestimated and her miss ended up becoming a hit. Grazing the side of The Gentlemen's check in such a way where it left a large open gash. With a quick grit of his teeth and a slight stop to his constantly moving hands he suddenly changed his foot pattern, stopping the constant circling and instead charging straight at her, his fist back as it was in his first attempt to strike her. 

"Gah!" 

It was all apart of his plan, while he had intended for her to miss it would have to work just as well. Now that she had fired an arrow that left a brief moment where she would have to reload, a moment where both her defense and offense where down. This was the moment he intended to strike. Should his first punch hit, he would attempt for another, and another. Using his new found boxing style to deliver as much damage as possible.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 14, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"It is okay, no damage done, let's get out of here before something happens to us in a bad way."

She noticed that that the smell and noise drove her wolves off, it was better to take him somewhere quiet and some where safe. She lead the guy to the a place away from the festival. She lead him up too the roftop and sat down as she put her staff down that she had out. She becon to the guy to sit next to her.

"I will not do anything to you, just looked up at the stairs as we chat a bit. You can look up at the stairs and see anything. That what I heard anyway.You can stay this place if you want, it is different than the rest away from the party at the festival. So who are you, I don't need your life story just your name is all."

She was wondering why he was walking through a horriable town like this at night. That was a first she never really stuned anyonne with her beauty before. She was wondering how cute he was by voice or his matters were. Why was she so calmed around this person, or was it helping someone get out of a tough situation with her women that was drunk from saka or high off something. She wanted to touch his hand but kept her hands on her lap nearer to her staff was.

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"The girls that are tough knows what we are going into and put our lives on the line for our friends. If you are tired I can sleep on the couch and you can take my bed."

She had a feeling of doubt he would take her up on her offer as he was cocky and strong will and heard it in his voice. She though about what Fugetsu and where life, her life sucked as well. As she did not want to feel that icey feeling of being alone and use that as being tough as nails. He was not a emeny at all as he was lost in his spirling life as hers. To her he seemed sure of himself to leave the Senju clan, because he had nothing left to her.

"Your friend may cared after he becomes stronger again ajd breaks out he will find you. Seems boat, one day we both find out what life is meaning to both of us amd it will get better. Sure, I like to be friends with you, even though you are cocky at sometimes, it does not seemed to drive anyone away at all. Sometimes being cocky is okay than being tough for a girl like me. Anyway you seem like a okay person by my book to be a friend to me."

*Romulus*

It was easy to dodg the kunia that the girl swipe at him. He held her wrist that the kunia was in. He let go gently, as he went to go get some pills for her to take for the pain he saw on her face. His eyes scan the pill bottles on his shelf and find the one he needed. He took it off the shelf and pour two pills into his hand. He walked over back over to Tenshi and handed her the pills, Romulus was thinking this was better than the wake up call Moro gave him and next time do nnot desturb her while sleeping.

"Calm down, you are still healing and sore from a battle. Take these pills and the pain will go away and you can wash up in the bathroom that is down the hall. I am not here to hurt you, I am a friend. If you don't want to wash up you can go into the other room where Moro and a guy name Fugetsu is having tea and cake if you want to join them or rest some more. It is your choice, to stay here or leave with your friends. I have no problem if you want to stay for the night."


----------



## Cjones (Feb 14, 2012)

*Hisoka*
Tournament Arc: VS The Gentlemen IV​

Hisoka chalked up yet another hit as she watched her arrow pierce the side of her adversary?s cheek. It was a crowning moment for her to say the least. This was her first real battle and so far all that training with the bow seemed to be paying off. Still, she knew now wasn?t the time to feel proud of herself, this was a real life thing happening, not like some mock battle she?d usually have one of her clansmen back home. Quickly she reached to notch another arrow on her bow, but she was just a little to slow. The Gentlemen to the hit of her arrow and continued charging quickly sprinting into her ?zone?. This was the amount of space Hisoka needed to pull back an arrow on her bow to attack. A look of shocked was evident on her face as he quickly entered it, her defense was done and offense was near non-exsistent. 


_He planned it_. Hisoka began thinking.

_He took the shot in order to capitalize on my reload time_. Was the conclusion Hisoka drew.


Hisoka found one of the boys fists just inches away from her face. Just barely was she able to slide back and dodge the ferocious blow, but it was nonetheless futile as he fists were much too swift and she was unprepared. The young female medic suddenly found herself gasping for air and slightly lifted off the ground as his other first struck home directly into her gut. It was a feeling of pain she wasn?t at all use to, the force of his punch was so great that she even barely had time to gasps for air. The only thing she could do was continued to breathe out from the pressure. 

_In the crowd?_
Audience members began a loud ?Ohhh? as The Gentlemen landed his first hit. Everyone was began hollering and roaring, all except one little girl. Her tiny hands began to turn a ghostly white as they squeezed the handle of a weapon. She found herself unconsciously squeezing harder and harder as she continued to watch. What she just witnessed she didn?t like at all and it seemed the more she watched, the more she felt the urge to do something about it. The thoughts of interfering were beginning to slowly creped their way into her mind and she found her body beginning to move, until a hand reached out to touch her shoulder.


The young girl looked up to see a familiar face who simply nodded at her.


?She?ll be alright.? Was all he said to her before turning his gaze back toward the match? The young girl continued to look at him, before turning back to the match as well, her grip beginning to slack ever slowly.


?I?don?t like seeing you hurt?Hisoka.?​​​


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 14, 2012)

_The Gentlemen_​
*Wham!*

He had managed to land a hit, right to her stomach and right away she began to succumb to both the pressure and the pain as the crowd went wild. Her breath began picking up, becoming reminiscent of that of his own earlier, heavy, swift and painful. However this pain was not once sided, The Gentlemen suddenly found himself in pain of his own. The wound under his ribs had begun to bleed again from all the rapid movement, his suit becoming soaked in the sanguine liquid that the crowd loved.

She was wounded, but not down. She would surely try and regain both her footing and ground as soon as she caught her breath, scramble away to send another barrage of arrows his way and possibly end this battle in her favor, it was a game of distance at this point. If he could keep the fight close he would stand a chance, but should she manage to escape? 

_Don't let that happen_

He winded his arm back again, taking on an intensive blue aura that made it look as though his whole arm, all the way up to his shoulder had caught some sort of blue fire. The crowd began to scream and cheer and released "Oh!" and "Ah's!" of excitement, they knew this was going to be a big blow. 

"One-hundred-twenty feet under! Twenty fathoms!

He let his punch fly.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 14, 2012)

*Hisoka*
Tournament Arc: VS The Gentlemen V-The Final Blow​

She didn’t want to admit it, but the fact that she was now on the ground gasping for breath like a drowning victim said it all. She had let her ground that and because of that the young girl was now paying for it. Hisoka couldn’t believe just how much force he packed in his punches. She could tell that he had broken something, in fact she was more than positive he had, probably a couple of ribs or so. That was just a rough estimate, but she wouldn’t truly know until she checked herself out after this match. Though this pain was just a trail, a trail she had to pass. Hisoka took one deep breath of air before snapping her head up to see The Gentlemen at a reasonably closed distance, poised and ready to strike.

She watched as he arm seemed to glow a deep azure blue. It looked downright dangerous though at the same time the color was very beautiful. The azure blue looked like fire as it engulfed the entirety of his arm while he cocked back. The surrounding crowd began to cheer the loudest that had ever been since this match started and Hisoka herself knew why it was and what was coming. Now was the time for the final blow, at this moment, the crowd knew her opponent was readying to finish the job. Now, at this moment, it was all or nothing time to pour all her power into one final attack. On one wobbly kneed Hisoka hoisted herself and notched the string on her bow, poised to strike.


"One-hundred-twenty feet under! Twenty fathoms!

There was no time to think as her opponent let loose with her attack, at such a close distance it would be a sure thing that she wouldn’t be able to dodge. Pouring as much chakra as she could the arrow made of pure chakra began to form. This was one much thinner than the one’s she had been shooting, but was almost significantly longer, a good sixty inches or so. This type of attack was designed pierce straight through whatever she shot; the chakra was compact just as much as she could for an even bigger impact. She then prepared herself for what she was going to do, a gut instinct in her. She lowered her bow down to the area she had injured earlier, right underneath his rib cage and before the impact of his impressive Twenty Fathoms could deliver it's direct hit, Hisoka let her arrow shoot.

“Sonic Thorn!”

A line of blue chakra was left behind as she let the arrow loose. This attack, Sonic Thorn, was a charged arrow designed to slice everything in its path.​​​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 14, 2012)

*Takashi*

Painful payment IV​
" GUOOAAAHH!!! " screams, screams of pain coming from a guy who would endure evene the worst pain that could be inflicted to him during a fight, coming from the same person that would kill and make others scream in the same way as he was doing it now. His face was a bloody mess caused by hismelf, his left elbow was pointing in a direction that by no means was normal for anyone, this injury also inflicted to him by himself in his attempt to resist the unbearable agony he was going through while in the place where he would be writhing in pain, a pool of blood spreading in all directions, a pool made out of _*his*_ blood. Tears struggling to escape from his eyes due to the horrid feeling.

His mind, trying to protect or maybe making him suffer even more, was repeating the memories of the time he decided to carry this burden into his body for the sole purpose of surviving the battles and carnage he loved so much without attempting to hurt his remaining important people.

*Flashback*

" Anyway you already noticed it, right? Your mood is changing constantly, and right now I bet you are feeling like garbage since you just got told that you were about to kill one of your own kind. Those three fools had to struggle to stop you. "the embodiment of the void said now without that smile as of his; if Takashi were to lose control over his own insanity, it meant that at some point he would lose his life earlier than expected and that would totally ruin his entertainment. 

The silence made ​​its appearance after the words of the creature as Takashi was thinking about what Harkat said. It was true that he was feeling different, that somehow he desired to have someone in front of him and try to smash that person into little, very little, piece i order to satisfy the horrible lust for blood he was feeling in that moment. Before he could articulate any sound, the strange being accompanying him inside that cavern expressed one of his ideas with a smile even bigger, as if he were planning something. " I could help you. If you accept to carry part of my soul, your sanity can stil be saved, however your usual self would combine slightly with your crazy alter ego. " The Aosuki didn?t even think about it at all, and answering with an immediate "Yes", a decision that would bring great changes to his life was made.

Giggling, Harkat led his left finger to his right wrist and while putting abit of strength into it, a hole appeared as a strange green liquid started to come out however it was only appeareance." KehKehKeh. This is my chakra, and the way to do the destiny trial, you and me will slowly starting to become one, however you should know that if you don?t endure what?s coming, you?ll die " with that, the embodiment of the voide forced Takashi?s mouth to open as the Aosuki started to drink the blood of the creature. Suddenly his pupils widened and then in an instant disappeared, his body fell on his knees a she felt how the gravity of the place would suck him down  a sif all of his bones were shattered.

After that, only an unbearable pain that was all that he remembered.

*Flashback end*

Back to reality, everything  was finished and Takashi was sleeping in the middle of the pool of blood which at the same time was in the middle of a cloud of steam coming from the body of the boy. Out of the locked space, Rokuto just smiled as the perios of pain finished.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 15, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha]

*She slowly started to make her way towards the battlefield for when she noticed dusted starting to scatter towards her vision. Turning around she saw two girls, which had come flying out from the restaurant they had just been in. Quickly forgetting about Fugetsu her attention turned towards the two girls, as the slowly stopped sliding on the ground.

Looking past them she could tell that they made quite the ruckus inside the building, but that was to be expected, especially since they were just thrown out from the building. Now, judging by their expressions they weren't kicked out by the owners of the restaurant, instead it seems they kicked themselves out in a little skirmish. It seemed strange to Shizune, as she hadn't noticed them fighting inside when she was eating, perhaps they were getting along before hand? Even so, their rambunctious behavior seemed to have gotten them into a strange situation, so Shizune tried to solve it the best she could. 

"_..._"

She truly wanted to intervene, to stop the issue, whatever it had been, but she didn't know how to interrupt, or how to even understand what they had been fighting about. It was all too foreign to Shizune, she had to get more insight before she could decide anything official. Without hesitating she grabbed the older looking one by the shoulder, and lifted her up from the ground, off of the smaller girl that she had been atop of.

Shizune wasn't exactly sure what she'd be doing, but she assumed that since this girl was the older one she would be the most mature out of the two, and would see that this fighting for whatever reason should be stopped. Once completely lifting the girl Shizune retracted her arm, using her other hand to adjust the glasses safely from the tip of her nose up towards her eyes. A light glare from the moonlight reflected off of them, as Shizune's glare stared straight into the black haired girl's eyes.​ 
*[Shizune Rousha/Mission LT]

*Shizune quickly climbed over the fence after seeing dust and particles fly into the air. It had seemed that the women named Yomi had finally begun to indulge in the fight. Without wasting any time she quietly made her way towards the temple. On the way however she noticed Yomi's amazing fighting skills, as she took on a multitude of opponents at once. The 'performance' was absolutely amazing, as if she were some sort of graceful angel. Shizune was delighted by the fact that she had such an amazing partner, and with that last thought put away she continued towards her objective.

However as she approached she noticed another multitude of guards came rushing out of the building. She knew that there were many body guards on each floor, and a total of three floors inside the building, but maybe they heard the news of a intruder? It was strange but they probably felt they should get rid of the one attacking, instead of strengthening their defense. That obviously is a horrible tactic, as a amazing defense is a amazing offense, not the other way around. Had the guards from presumably the first floor stayed to protect then it would be much harder for Shizune to infiltrate and find the leader, but since they were obviously incompetent they felt the need to attack the one that's attacking using brute force.

A small smile made its way onto Shizune's face, knowing that this would be easier than she imagined. While she didn't like the idea of Yomi fighting so many guards just for her sake, she also knew that Yomi was strong and could handle herself; all Shizune needed to do was infiltrate and kill a single man, so getting rid of any other challenge made her mission that much easier. Then again, having a challenge was always fun, as nothing is enjoyable if it's a straight linear path. Regardless this was her own life she was talking about, and she'd rather no risk come about it. 

She made her way towards the large palace, but had trouble doing so due to the immense amount of guards that had come out to join the fight. If she was caught outside then it'd be almost impossible for her to be able to infiltrate. Although even with this known fact, Shizune didn't really know how to be sneaky. She tried tiptoeing her way towards the building but a guard almost turned around, leaving Shizune in a panic and charged the rest of the way there. It turned some guards faces around after they noticed the noise, but Shizune had already made her way through the back entrance, leaving her presence unnoticed.  

Upon entering she immediately noticed that the insides of the building looked extremely regal. It had almost no distinctive smell, however the texture of the wall pain and the massive halls definitely had a large amount of significance to it. She took a step up towards the first small flight of stairs, leading to the first floors. Every little step she made she could feel vibrations through her feat, which led up through her body and out her head. Due to this she could tell it was hollow inside the floors, but she wasn't exactly sure if this would be a good or bad thing. Events seemed to turn out for the worst as these vibrations seemed to have alarmed guards from upper levels, as small sprays of smoke could be seen coming from the stairwells on the left and right of Shizune.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 15, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju LT*
*Go back!! Commotion!*
*LT*

As Fugetsu was going towards the crater he wanted to spar with the girl in he heard many grownups yell. This made Fugetsu stop in his tracks. Why would there be people yelling. And its coming from the restaurant they were still in. Fugetsu quickly landed on a wall and pushed his feet against it zooming him towards back to the restaurant.

 As he zoomed across he noticed the girl already went back to the resturant. Fugetsu kicked down the door and had a smirk on his face. He then laughed a bit.

"I guess change of plans...oh yeah you cant hear. Haha!"

Fugetsu spoke in a playful tone. He looked inside. He had seen many rich looking adults huddled up in one corner yelling. How come. Fugetsu glanced to the left and get his answer. He heard the people calling them filthy vermin.

Fugetsu followed the people fighting and his deaf friend. As he followed them and confronted them he stated.

"What the hell is going on! Who said you can trash this restaurant.........WITHOUT ME!!!"


*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*

"Friends...you mean your wolves? No offense you seem like the type of person........who........dont like to have friends. And I aint staying here that long. So I do not need your bed."

Fugetsu spoke with a eyebrow up confused hearing this girl had friends. Nothing against it but her personality,interest in wolves,and the fact everyone are not okay with the Uchiha makes it hard to believe.

"Though I may be comparing you to other Uchiha."

Fugetsu said changing the subject. Fugetsu heard her say on his situation with Seigrein. Fugetsu hunched over while sitting. He sighed. He then looked up with a reassuring smile.

"Its not that simple....I consider him a friend...not sure if he considers me one. Though he was surprised about the fact I was not afraid of him do to him having a tailed beast in him. Anyway yes.....we both have a meaning in this world.....but mine is all a mystery."


*Tenshi Hyuuga*

Tenshi complied with the man. She gently grabbed the pills and took them. She went into the bathroom for a shower to wash the blood from her hair. She had luckily had her bag with her relaxing outfit. Her simple white dress that was actually quite comfortable.

She washed her fighting clothes as it had her blood all over. She placed in her bag to dry. She walked out all refreshed. Tenshi then thought of what the man said. Moro and Fugetsu!!! They were here!!

Tenshi quickly ran out the room. She then seen Moro and Fugetsu in the room! Tenshi smiled as she ran. She seen Fugetsu........and Moro. She could not contain it as she ran at them and hugged them both real tight.

"Ahaha Tenshi your okay!"

"I cant believe it your both here!"

Tenshi hugged harder and finally let go. She knew she would run into Moro again some day ever since she saved her at the inn in the north. And that mission they did together. 

"I...I wou..would like to thank al..all of you. Im glad I met you Fugetsu. And M..Moro if I had n..not met you that Inn keeper in the n...north might have had hi...his way wi...with m...me. Tha..thank you! I am really grateful. 

"Tenshi....1. Where is that fucking inn keeper I will fee him to Ketsueki right after I fucking fill his corpse with wood!! 2. You dont always have to say thank you. 3.Thank you Mora. Had no idea you two new each other. Maybe you should have mentioned that before."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 15, 2012)

Raven Matsumoto, Mao Motonashi and Kokonoe
Briefing...










​
There was a slight cold air roaming through the space of this room. A dark room that was only lit through a bulb that dangled through the ceiling back and forth. Mao sat on a wooden chair with legs extended towards the end, on top of the table before him, his legs were crossed and his arm were both held together in between in his fingers. His face demonstrated a slight sickening smirk, viewing the young man before him, on that sat on a metal plating that was attached at the wall with metallic chains that rattled at the motion of this young white haired boy that swayed back and forwards. The young man held a few pieces of paper within his hands, while a large folder was placed next to him, his eyes darted from side to side, reading with slight interest these folders, Kokonoe stood far at the end of the room, facing the young man directly leaning on this cold concrete wall as she played herself with a stack of papers.

"Log number 57:

I encountered two young shinobi that were named :Ryoji Ivery and Ryuho Uchiha, both teens seemed seemingly uninteresting, however weak they seemed the young man that went by the name Ryoji held a particular feature that I've been witnessing for the past 3 years. Meeting the former leader of the clan, Mitsunari Ivery, I've encountered that they Ivery clan had been in hiding, veiling their true identity as partial Nymphs with unsubstantial amount of weakness towards flame release. 

These young man, held the ability to wield the Frost release without the necessary use of either Wind nor Water release at his disposal. Fending himself with powerful crystallized ice arrow that were thrown at 100+ speed last met. While his coordination is rather impressive, nothing else excels from this boy. Takegami Tejirou could easily defeat set shinobi.

Current Strength is unknown."

Raven mumbled under his breath. Reading old log book written by either Mao, or Kokonoe, he skimmed through all these in search for knowledge about what had happened in the time he had witness death unyielding grip. The thought that once again manifested himself within his head, the crimson haired hunters image had brewed within his head once again. Unknowing how to express such emotion of hatred his eyes never reflected his distress, his was unwavered as ever...

He placed this piece of paper on the side and continued with another that was placed next to him.

"Logbook number 60:

...Young Uchiha is held captive within stationed laboratory number 615, now goes by the name Zero Enma, implanted with the Berserker effect the young man's mind went unstable, personality and overall physical appearance had completely differ from before. Overall speed had increased to a large amount and, nimble on his feet and speed that could easily scale to speed that were faster than the simple human mind could track.

Analysis of his unknown Keke-genkai had been placed in motion starting Friday, the day that he had been brought to the facility by head Scientist Kokonoe..."  


Raven eyes swayed toward Mao, as he waved the piece of paper on his face.

"These show little information about the man I asked you for. However these two people you marked... Why the sudden interest in humanity?"

"Splendid! You're curious! Well, well, it's rather simple. I'm not interested in the least about humanity, but hell! Why deny the chance to obtain power? I mean, this was a rather great opportunity for me. A marvelous one at that."

Kokonoe only glanced at the deranged man while he seemed to play around with the young man. Kokonoe who's mouth held a lollipop as she moved it between cheeks, he fingers held the white extension of the lollipop and pulled it out of her mouth with seeming displeasure, her eyes demonstrate boredom, however her mouth started to move and release word:

"Zero has an a very unusual power within him, one that allows him to distort space itself calling a different subspace, one that allows his jutsu to become rather powerful."

"An Uchiha calling forth a distortion with his eyes?"

"No he's not Uchiha, but more like the negative version of one. Though his eyes hold some type of similarity, this Sharinagan is somewhat... reverse. Unlike most Uchiha's his eyes are unable to register most of the human's movement as well as the Uchiha's do, however his eyes could easily sense chakara and somehow view a distorted panel within the space, and utilize set distortion to merge with his current jutsu, creating a negative version of that technique that will cause greater damage to the person who is in contact with this technique."

"Pretty sweet, eh? And I thought I created the strongest men human alive! Well,  you're still stronger than him, but he's much more powerful than whatever you might be in this instance."

Raven did but only witness as they explained. Whoever this mysterious being they spoke of was, he seemed to be the top notch shinobi of the generation. His hand made it's way towards his his forehead, rubbing slightly this new found information, the young man kept quiet, digesting the information he had required thus far. His brain processed all these thoughts, this young man Zero Enma soon after Ryoji came to mind and he asked.

"And the other?"

"Who? The Ivery? Simple, he's not as incredible as Zero, but he does seem to hold a rather impressive skill, one that enables him to wield Ice release with ease and not at all with the aid of both the mix between water and wind release. Not to mention his humanity slips. At first sight we could mistake him for an ordinary human being, but in truth, thanks to the efforts of Zero, we notice that rumors were true and that these Ivery clan people are Fros Beings. 

So far we have nothing planned with him. His disposable, but might be useful in the future. " 

"I see..."

His eyes stared at the distance blank as they were he started to indulge slight interest, not in the Ivery, but in this Zero he mentioned. He read through more files, finding that the world had been placed in disarray due to a powerful meteor shower...

He had not seen the out side for months, maybe it was time to do so.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 15, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Tales of the White Hot Room: The Kick*

"HAAAAAAHHHHH!!!"

The White Room began to quake violently under the power of the Viper's shout. The heat rose once more as he began to gather chakra. His light was absolutely breathtaking, his luminance was even more brilliant than even Mao's. Zero never knew anyone like this could possibly exist. He knew he should have been afraid but his the only thing he could feel was excitement. The light began to become far more concentrated on the Viper's arm.His right arm was bent as he faced his palm outward curving his finger tips as green light began to resonate.  He continued his battle cry grunting as the tremors increases in velocity. The Viper  used his left hand to brace his right arm.  wanted to see this catastrophic power hit its zenith.  The room began to settle but the temperature was as sweltering as ever. Zero knew his justu would be futile against this power his enemy held in his hand, he was not resigned to his faith though, an idea began to form in his head. The genesis of his own version of what he was seeing...

*SHINING ENGAGE*











"This hand of mine glows with an awesome power it's burning grip tells me to defeat you!" 

Zero held his arm out attempting to force the negative chakra particles to his hand but it was too late, the Viper was right on top of him with his glowing green hand extended. He thrusted his hand forward as if it were a lance.

"See you on the other side Lightning Count!!"

*SHINING FINGER!!!*

Never before had Zero felt such an oppressive power as the hand of his enemy was able to literally burn a hole through his sternum. A wide eyed expression of pain and astonishment stricken upon his face.

*KI CK*

Zero's body jolted upward as he gasped for air. He was so horribly out of breath he waited for the air to hit his lungs as he huskily drew in air.  His body drenched in sweat and his odor absolutely putrid. He was no longer in the white void. Taking a look around he tried to get his bearings. He was on a gurney surrounded by Mao's test pod experiments, but Mao was nowhere to be found. Kokonoe was diligently jotting down notes at her work station not even phase by Zero's presence.

"It looks the peasant jester prince has finally awoken from his slumber. It's been three days." 

She answered the question before he could even ask  as if she could just read his mind. It was disconcerting mostly because  he had a nagging feeling that he experienced something. Zero's hand  drifted down to his bare midriff their was a scar he could not remember being their ever before...​


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2012)

Yomi
Liquid Time Arc

There was something in her eyes as she cut down the people before her. Something that was similar to boredom, these people didn't offer her a challenge. They fell like little weak sticks as she cut them down, even her hugest handicap having Ragurren out. Yomi could feel the blade work come naturally...

The way it cut, the way her body responded to the stimulation of a fight. Even with these many people, only thing Yomi could feel was her body getting tired.  The girl moved swiftly as she positioned herself behind her huge summoning.  

Ragurren growled as the group surrounded them, how dare they threatened his master! How dare they think she was weak! Ragurren began to drool out his fangs as his eyes caught every movement. 

"Ragurren..." Yomi said her voice full of malice because all these people around her,she was getting bored of seeing their faces, all of them have the same planted face. The face of shock and being scared...

Yomi eyes turned sharply to one and saw him jump...

Yomi brushed back her hair, "You don't surround with weak minded people..." Yomi said out loud, "Because when it comes down to a real fight, weak people do not use their heads...They only fight irrationally."

Ragurren took a deep breath, his chest enlargen as he breathed deeply and then when he released his breath he let out a huge blat of lighting. He turned around wiping out everyone in the circle around his path. Yomi eyes lowered to complete boredom.

This was going to be easier than she thought as Ragurren finished his spin around.

"Ragurren, Come." Yomi said as the huge demon stopped and turned to the entrance of the palace

Now this came more of a pass time than a mission...


----------



## Olivia (Feb 15, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission LT]

*She had enemies approaching, and they seemed to be coming fast, she didn't have much time to just sit around and wait for them. She reached into her back pocket and pulled out a shuriken. Placing it on a single finger she started to blow air onto it. The metal star started to spin, and with every passing second it continued to do so faster. Eventually it felt as if a cool breeze had been flowing in the direction of the shuriken, and soon enough, a large volume of wind had formed around the shuriken in a circle like formation. With it's 'transformation' complete she tossed the wind-enhanced shuriken with one finger into the crowd that had been forming in front of her.

To her surprise it had cut them with ease, as if they weren't even trying to dodge or block the incoming attack. Smiling at this, she quickly readjusted her glasses and turned to the ones behind her. She repeated the same process as before and threw the shuriken once again towards the large amounts of guards which lay in front of her. It seemed to be more effective than before as it slayed, not maimed, almost every one of them.

Glad at her accomplishment she smiled and ran towards the stairs on her right. She found it strange as to how easy these guards were, but there were a large number of them. Perhaps the owner thought that if he had more guards he would be protected better. No, that couldn't be it. If he wanted to be protected then he would pull out all the stops, including money to be protected. Perhaps he just didn't have the money to hire guards? But this was another impossibility as he had this large amount of people guarding him, plus just one look at this palace and you could tell he was loaded.

Then there was the issue with the size of the guards. A lot of them looked to be of normal build, and while they seemed to be ready to fight it was as if they had no proper training what so ever, as if they were starting from level one so to speak. Why would they be hired to be this mans body guards if they're this week? They shouldn't even be considered shinobi much less guards for someone in regal power. Where could he even find the large amount of soldiers to protect him like this, did they all volunteer to do this or were they forced to help protect him? None of it made much sense to her but she hoped to get a answer by the end of the day.

She charged her way up the stairs to the second floor, and the higher she went the more prestige the building seemed to become. Did he think that the closer you became to him the more fancy you must become? It was strange logic but certainty showed off his ideology. She had just taken care of the second floor bodyguards, so she was waiting to encounter the third floor one. To her surprise she saw some silhouetted figures in the distance, going the opposite direction of Shizune and heading down the opposite stairs. Were they perhaps distracted by something else down there? Regardless Shizune took this opportunity and raced for the next stair case, quickly running up them. Before she could completely continue however, a kunai with a explosive tag hit the wall next to her, only enough time for her to jump back and dodge the major damage from the explosion.


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2012)

Yomi
Liquid Time

Her sword stained with blood from her enemies, Inzunami was clearly enjoying herself, because this was the smoothest that the blade ever cut. Yomi finally understood the blade, even if it was just a bit. It enjoyed taking the lives of humans, or things with heart period, based on the legend it was her job to. It was something that came naturally because all the years cooped up in a seal where she could only send demons to do her job.

Now that she was finally acting out on her promise, it made the sword a little bit easier to deal with.

That was the true nature of Inzunami, and that was the true nature of Yomi. She hated humans just as much as Izunami did. They were the reason Koe couldn't live her life as she wished. They were all nothing more than a bunch of apes created by gods.

Even she hated herself to some degree

She was born to protect Koe and that was what she was going to do until she wasn't needed. Yomi sliced though the guards as if they were nothing but sticks of butter and went up to the next flight of stairs.

Hate...

So much hate for this world, if it wasn't for Koe being alive inside her,  Yomi wouldn't have nothing to hold back her anger...

Yomi touched her chest as she felt a warm feeling radiating from Koe...

"I'll protect you." Yomi whispered to herself as she continued her onslaughter


----------



## Laix (Feb 15, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC*

 "A... high... _5?_"

Yomi repeated the term word-for-word, sounding it out to herself like  she was learning a completely new language. In a way she was - she was  learning how to be a friend, which sounded more like a typical storyline  found in a manga than what was going on right now. Most people would  get irritated with how silly Yomi sounded, but the cheerful smile on her  face as she tried these things out was enough to keep Cael going with a  warm smile of his own.

"Yep, that's right!" He chuckled gleefully as she held both of their hands and gave a high-5. 

"_Amazing!_" Yomi gasped in excitement, "A simple hand slapping can forge a bond between two people! Cael, you must teach me more!"

Cael's light gleeful chuckle turned into a euphoric laughter before he  began to think of what could be taught next. He was literally teaching  her to be a friend, which was harder than you may think. Most people  just do it naturally, and only take lessons when they fuck up real bad.

"Being a friend comes naturally to be honest. Just be nice to someone and help them out in times of need,"  He explained before getting an idea. He noticed the kunai in her  holster and reached for it, slipping it out from the holster on her  thigh before tossing it lightly on the floor. "Now, a friend such as me would be kind enough and pick it up for you!" Cael did just this, crouching down to the ground and picking up the kunai before handing it back to Yomi. 

"See?"

"_Ahhh~!  _I think I get it!" Yomi smiled  as she studied and repeated over and over in her head what had just  happened. She thought she would try it for herself, but her idea was a  little more extreme than what Cael thought. The girl clenched her fist  and pulled it, before---!

 _SMACK!!_​ 
"_*AHHH!!*_ What was that for Yomi!?"  Cael cried in agony as he dropped to the ground, clutching his jaw in  pain. No word could describe the confusion on Cael's face as Yomi leaned  down and picked him up from the ground, brushing the dirt off his  jacket with a smile.

"Like that? See! I just helped you up!"

"That wasn't the idea I had...!"

-------------------------------------------------------​*
Cael Nasaki l Liquid Time*
 *TYPICAL ENCOUNTERS AND CLICHS

*"It's okay, no damage done," The girl confirmed with a calm face - almost emotionless yet still reassuring to Cael. "Let's get out of here before something happens to us in a bad way."

"Agreed," Cael firmly responded before pushing his way past the groups of drunken foolish teenagers. He was following a stranger through a strange place, yet it didn't strike him as strange at all. She was probably the most sober person here after himself, and he was less likely to get sexually assaulted by her compared to the other sluts hanging around.

Unless she's a cougar in disguise. But let's not go there.

As she led up um a flight of spiralling stairs planted on the side of an apartment, he began to question where she was taking him.

"Where are we going?" He asked, his voice completely drowned out through the thick music that a dog wouldn't have heard him. "Hello? _*HELLO!?*_"

_It was useless._ He would just have to follow her and find out for himself.

Up the stairs round and round, through a door and over a dip and there they was - the roof of an apartment block. The ear-killing music outside probably stopped the residents that weren't getting themselves completely shattered outside from sleeping anyway, so these two wouldn't hurt.

"I won't do anything to you," She began, clearing any fears he may have while setting her staff down on the ground next to her. "You can look up at the stars and see anything. That's what I heard anyway. You can stay at this place if you want; it's different than the rest of the party at the festival."

"Umm... Thanks," He answered with a slightly awkward tone as he sat down next to her, his feet dangling off the edge of the building. He glanced down at the people partying the night away with all sorts of cocktails in their hands with bright lights and music. A nice feeling to most, but not Cael and clearly this woman too. It couldn't help but feel a bit superstitious yet not strange at all. That itself was strange.

"So who are you? I don't need a life story, just your name is enough."

"Cael," He responded almost instantly, not revealing his last name. There wasn't an exact reason for it; he just didn't. Maybe there was a supressed part of him that thought she was dangerous, but again - let's not go there.

"What about you? I honestly thought you'd be getting yourself wasted down there too," He joked, trying to liven the slightly depressing mood. There was a reason as to why he thought this, even if intended as a joke. Her looks... She was beautiful and all with her finely trimmed brunette locks and a firm chest that was tight underneath her cropped cheongsam.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _S-Rank Mission_ 



*S-Rank *
A Missing-Nin has banded together with a group of cut throats. The cut throats are not the problem, he is. End him before he end's another village. 
*Points:* 8,000, +40,000p
*Ryo: *500,000,000 - 100,000,000​



*Shinsou*

I might be too strung out on compliments
Overdosed on confidence 
Started not to give a darn
And stopped fearing the consequence​
It seemed no matter where Shinsou went, none wanted to speak to Shinsou about Sonny Bill Williams. Some would tell him to leave immediately others cutting him off before he even finished the third syllable. It seemed the man had a devastating effect if his name only could cause and stir fear in all. It annoyed him, why would people be so afraid? Why would they want to let fear control their life? _Eurgh, weak people_, he thought _how pitiful_. They acted as if they could avoid and steer clear of the horrors which plagued this world if they simply ignored them and did not mention them. Such an _adult_ response and way to deal with an issue.

Shinsou decided to re-think his strategy and tactics in his approach to learn more about the missing-nin. He came to the conclusion that those only willing to speak about him were people just as evil and who didn't fear him. However this meant Shinsou would be surrounded by the very people he hated and would struggle with himself to constantly refrain from striking down each piece of filth he met. But to resort to such means as to converse with his every enemy... What would Rika say? Would she be disgusted in her friend? Horrified? Or would she understand? Even though she was gone her unknown reaction to what Shinsou was going to do troubled him, he wanted a sign to make sure he would not offend the memory of his only friend. He looked up at the clouded sky, which was dark grey, the sky looked sad like it was on the verge of tears. _Rika_, he thought, _Do you approve?_ He asked himself. At first there was no response and he reprimanded himself of course there would be no response. _Rika was gone, you idiot_ he berated himself. In the next moment, sunshine broke through the grey miserable clouds, the sunshine bursting through them and breaking them apart, as if it was beaming at him. He smiled, "Thank you Rika, I understand."

***​
Shinsou travelled west, he had been told about a town inhabited by scum and filth. There he would find answers on Sonny Bill Williams, and perhaps a lead to begin his hunt. His journey was an uneventful one, he thought he would encountered highwaymen, or thieves of the night. But nothing. It surprised him, or did they know that only their own sort would dare travel to this disgusting town? Was there some _honour among thieves?_ Highly doubtful, he thought. 

Eventually the town's lights came into view, the lights were mesmerizing. The town having big signs littered around it's buildings and at it's entrance. The bright neon lights irradiated not only a warm glow from the town but an enticing desire to rush there, as if the town was a safe haven for all to forget the troubles of the world, where even the weight of the world would not reach you, a place you could be free of your problem's, like an oasis built for your personal pleasure and enjoyment, where your needs would be met and where you could just have the fun you deserve. This new odd sensation and desire had Shinsou on edge, there was more to this place then meets the eye, he would have to tread carefully.

As he approached closer to the town, he saw the town's sign, each block capital letter an alluring bright light which spelt "Vegas". This was certainly not the dark, disgusting place Shinsou expected to see littered with cretin's and filth. Instead he was greeted by this lavish town and as he delved deeper into the town, the people were dressed in the most decadent of attire, the most expensive of fabric's, all of their expressions haunty, a gleam of happiness permanently glued to their face. But it put Shinsou on edge all the smiles around him, all the pretence of happiness and people's desires fulfilled as they had beautiful women hanging off their hand, the place reeked... It reeked of artificial happiness. Every smile Shinsou saw seemed fake, and it was as if everyone there knew it but no one wanted to admit it, they allowed this pretence of happiness to shroud them, forcing themselves to believe they were happy.

Shinsou wisely decided against spending too much here to or he would fall trap to the same spell which had taken this men and women. Entering one of the massive bars which crowded the long strip of the town, he was met by a man and a women, the men show casing off his new designer pink shirt.

*"So what do you think?*" The man asked.

*"It's pink..."* The women responded unsure if she should be with him or trade places with her brother.

*"It's not pink! It's lightish red."* He retorted.

Shinsou moved past the spectacle it seemed as if odd little events like this were occuring every where you turned to look. Shinsou moved to the bar, where he saw bored bartender cleaning shot glasses, his eyes not even looking at him, *"What's your poison?"* He asked not even checking to make sure I was of age but even if I was I doubted he would of cared. "Information." Shinsou responded his eyes narrowing on the bartender, wondering how he would respond. The bartenders eyes rising slowly from the glass, before he took a good long look at Shinsou. *"Alright, follow me."* He said nodding around to a door behind the bar, as soon as he left his post another bartender immediately took his place resuming the cleaning of the shot glasses. 

Soon enough they reached a quiet place, away from the loud pumping music of the club, the chatter of men using bad pick up lines and women's fake moans of ecstasy. Leading him into a tranquil room, well designed with a slight business edge, inside the room an old man set puzzling together a jigsaw whilst two large man stood behind him, the bartender nodded at them before leaving me with them and leaving immediately. *"Sit."* The old man ordered his eyes still fixed on his jigsaw. His voice light and youthful, not like his appearance.

*"So you wish for information on the Missing-nin, Sonny Bill Williams, correct?"* The man asked, before I could even reply he answered his own question. *"Very well, however, I have a request of you before I give you the answers you seek and the information you require..."* 

*"Marry my daughter."*​​


----------



## Laix (Feb 15, 2012)

*Shell l Liquid Time*
 *GOOD = BAD
*People watched in horror as the two girls battled it out on the ground. There was probably the odd freak jacking himself off behind a bush from two decent girls wrestling in the dirt, but that wasn't on Shell nor Lessar's mind.

"To Ms. Ria Regnum!" Lessar growled as she smashed her foot between Shell's legs, pushing a light squeel out of the supposed 'tough-girl'. 

"You should be lucky I hate my mom!" Shell smirked with her teeth locked in place as she rolled over so she was on top of Lessar to pin her down to the ground by her shoulders. "Now come on sweetie. If he had a serious fight, we both know you'd get your arse handed to you in a good-old fashion beatdown!"

"Really now? You've never even fought me at my full-full-FULL power so how would you know!?"

"I know your abilities; don't push it!"

_SLAP!!_​
"Just did!"

Lessar's raw hand slid gracefully across Shell's cheek, leaving a nasty red mark on an even redder face.

"You're fucking done---!!!"

Just as Shell was about to pound the crap out of the girl, a set of hands grabbed her and yanked her off the young girl. She turned around to see it was a girl who looked harmless with neat jet black hair, soft eyes and a pair of thin curvy frames sat on her nose. She didn't say anything, only retracting her arm once Shell had turned around before adjusting her glasses. 

The two stared into eachother's eyes for a moment, each displaying different emotions. Shell was confused and fustrated, the adrenaline and anger still pumping through her veins. This stranger however had a completely calm aura surrounding her that wasn't even fazed by the angry teenager.

"What?" She asked sharply in a threatening manner.

The girl said nothing.

"I think you've scared her Shell! What a monster you are!" Lessar quipped as she got up from the ground and brushed herself down with a look of pride in the corner of her eye. Afterall, she had just technically won the fight.


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2012)

Yomi

She couldn't help but smile, something about this was fun. It was shamefully that she was enjoying herself, this boy was strange, and it seemed he was having fun. Yomi smiled as he got up from her punch, in truth she thought it was something that true friends do. A true friend will help out another if one of them fell on the ground if she was correct.

Yomi moved towards him, "You are a gentle one..."

Yomi took note of that out loud as she bent down and touched his cheek. He reminded her of a puppy of some sort, one that she couldn't explain but a puppy none the less. 

"I will try hard to become your friend..." Yomi said as she stroked his cheek gently before moving her hands away from him, "You have the support of the Minamoto clan behind your back from now on out, I'll help you out now."

Yomi smiled before picking up her sword, 

"Mmmm...Anything else you want to teach me?" she asked him before turning around to smile a bit.


----------



## Laix (Feb 15, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC*

"Mmmm... Anything else you want to teach me?"

Cael thought for a minute as his mind ran through hundreds of different scenarios. Each one was different yet the same; they were all things that a friend would do. He was honestly going to tell her about another, but it hit him that you don't get a manual at birth that tells you how to live your life. Well, you can buy one but in Cael's opinion, it's just a load of shit.

If Yomi was going to learn anything else, it would be through experiencing it.

"There's nothing more I can teach you Yomi," Cael began, wiping his cheek so slow as if he was stroking it. It was now a sore red and from her raw strength was sure to leave a nasty bruise later on in the day. 

"Even if I tried to teach you more, it would be like teaching you how to write or how to paint. I can teach you techniques, but you have to develop it in your own way and blossom from there, creating your own style along the way. If I just 'taught' you how to be a friend as if from a manual, it... it just wouldn't be right. Learn from experience Yomi, not from me. I still have a lot to learn myself, so what sort of teacher does that make me?"

Cael then had a thought go through his mind that he instantly agreed with. With a grin on his face, he approached Yomi while raising his hand ever so slightly. This wasn't a high-5, but something much, much stronger.

"Look, promise not to be a... well, a bitch and just promise to be a nice person and we'll get along swimmingly Yomi. No secrets, no lies, all trust. Deal?" He held out his pinky, gesturing her with his other hand for her to do the same.

"'Pinky Swearing' they call it. It's when you make a promise that you can never break, otherwise your fingers will fall off. Well that's what I heard, and I'm not sure if it's true... Best we don't risk it, eh?" Cael smiled with a light chuckle.


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2012)

Yomi

Yomi slightly regretted hitting the boy so hard, it was like dropping a peach on the floor. She looked at the boy as he explained to her that he had nothing to teach her, which made her frown a bit. But as he continued, she knew that it was now up to her to do things. It was her choice to either continue his teaching or stop here.

Was it bad that she enjoyed this moment with the boy?

Yomi eyes looked away from the boy a bit but then she turned back to him a bit.  There was something inside her pushing her to talk more, but she swallowed it down. She was letting herself enjoy too much, though she was still at an age where childish things were still possible.

But that wasn't her, she was someone that had an entire clan in the palm of her hand. And if she didn't shape up, then she wouldn't be able to hold the lives that were placed in her hand.

The boy neared her and then held out his pinky, he then took hers out and then they crossed..

She looked at him for a moment as he explained his conditions,

"I will not transform into a dog..." Yomi said as he said bitch,"I will honor your wishes if this pleases you and keeps our bond together."

"'Pinky Swearing' they call it. It's when you make a promise that you can never break, otherwise your fingers will fall off. Well that's what I heard, and I'm not sure if it's true... Best we don't risk it, eh?" 

Yomi eyes widen as she yanked her pinky away, but it was too late! They made a deal! Yomi's fingers were going to fall off if she doesn't honor this promise! 

"...." Yomi growled a bit, "A dirty player are you not..."

But then she turned to him...

"But i will honor this as a Minamoto and for our bond! My fingers will not fall off! And if they do, I will kick you to death!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 15, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Missing Days Fast Forward*

Kokonoe had explained they were able to jumpstart his latent ability for the lightning element with startling success. Zero decided to write off the mysterious scar as something he had to have gotten before. However two things had been planted in his head. There was a new tenacious dedication that forced him to redouble his training efforts and the inception of an idea for a new jutsu. 

In his zeal Zero concocted a training regiment that bordered on insanity and batshit crazy.  Utilizing the resources presented to him by the gruesome twosome (Mao and Kokonoe) he made a much more refined version of his previous training exercise. A square track was made for him and Mao even applied his Vector control to simulate certain weights. He took pleasure in toying with Zero and increasing the weight to impossible levels. This was done for seven hours every day in order to increase lateral speed. 

Zero worked with a specially made bar that had two anvils on its sides, the bar had an automatic balancer so the weight didn't favor one side. Zero would do a superhuman thousand reps a day, enough to make the mightiest spartan cringe. 

When he was done with this he worked hard to create his new jutsu. This was the only thing he did not seek assistant from Mao on. He was making the ultimate sure fire assassination technique...

*One day prior to the tournament...*

*CHIDORI*

Zero's hand cut through a half inch of steel plating like butter, his Rimen Sharingan shining with mischief and malevolence. 

"Snikt Snikt..."

It was time to rest for the tournament...

*Now
*
Zero stood atop the boundary of that separated the crowd from the fighters, he wanted a better view than what the tip of the tunnel provided. Having met Hisoka the one time he wasn?t sure if she could even really fight, she was a medic and well it was obvious in her lack of aggression of killing intent that she had struggled in the beginning of the match. Zero couldn?t sympathize at all especially looking at the handsome young lad who she was fighting, the way he tried to play the noble chivalrous act. It made Zero sick watching him take her hand, but Hisoka was too smart of a girl to let such a tactic disarm her. 

If anything she showed guile and a manipulative streak how she baited her foe into attacking and then responding in kind. Zero tried to appear flippant by crossing his arms but he couldn?t quite take his eyes off the two fighters, the kid she was fighting had a certain flair Zero could begrudgingly respect but his attitude and actions were detestable. 

?Fucking white knight types?Ooohh!!? Zero cooed to himself as he watches an arrow made of chakra make quite the nasty looking hole in The Gentleman?s side. He wanted to let out a cheer for Hisoka but it would have messed with his whole brooding mysterious vibe, instead he opted only to smirk. That aforementioned smirk turned into a scowl as the Gentleman responded by knocking the air out of the entire arena with a thunderous uppercut to Hisoka?s abdomen. He moved in to her guard for a follow up attack the battle reaching its apex. Time stopped this was the deciding moment of the fight. Zero felt anxious for her but she got to her feet and as the Gentleman was coming to hit her she managed to shoot off an arrow. As he was about to open his mouth to cheer her on he stopped himself.

?Don?t lose medic with a mouth?hmpf.?​


----------



## Laix (Feb 15, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*Yomi declared that she would honor this for her clan and their bond. Maybe it was pride or something else clouding her true emotions, but either way Cael couldn't help but smile triumphantly.

"Great!" Cael began as he could feel his stomach rumbling. His body was sore from the battle and he hadn't had anything to eat since... Well, he didn't even remember. He had noticed on his way here there was a small village nearby with a hotel and a restaurant. It was probably there to feed the contestants and he didn't hear anything about not being allowed to leave.

"I'm going to get something to eat now. I'll see you later."

With that, Cael gave her a quick wave before setting off.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 15, 2012)

> _Uchiha Itsuki
> The Crow That Fell From The Sky_
> 
> 
> ...



Corvus corax.  The Common Raven.  The single most common species of crow.  Everyone knows of it, everyone has seen one.  It's black wings served as a powerful contrast to the sky above, a wondrous shade of blue.  It filled one with hope gazing at it, but its true meaning had been lost.  Humanity had taken the blue sky for granted for a great many years, and they would continue to.  However, in the darkest times they would once again look to the sky for hope.  And it would always be there.  It didn't need payment, or even a word of thanks for being the sky.  That was its nature.  It would be the sky for as long as the Earth lived, and it would always hover out of reach of humans.  But that added to the majesty, painted the picture.  This bird, this so-called lowly winged beast was able to reach higher than any human, no matter how much power they claimed to have.  The white clouds swirled lazily in the sky, taunting these humans with their intimacy with the sky. 

Full, deep, soulful blue eyes stared up at the sky.  These eyes belonged to a human, a mere child, who knew, who understood the value of the sky.  Who never took it for granted and whispered a quiet word of thanks every morning when he looked at it.  Gray or blue, the sky was there.  These eyes were framed by wild black hair and an angular face for someone so young.  The boy had thirteen years on this Earth, and in some ways, he had more understanding than many adults.  His arms hung at his sides loosely as he gazed up in wonder at the daytime sky, watching the single crow traverse the clouds as easily as the boy could walk.  It was second nature to the bird, flight was what it knew best.  It had spread its wings and soared away from the nest, never once looking back.  The boy rose his fist and pointed it at the bird and allowed a smirk to cross his face.

"Just you wait.  I'll be up there.  I'm gonna find my own wings!"

Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha lowered his fist.  He was standing on a dirt road, behind him a mighty forest, the trees older than any man on the planet.  If they could speak, they could tell volumes of tales about the Earth and how it has come to be the way it is.  Ikki slipped his hands in his pockets and began to walk, his sandals creating a crunching noise as they scraped along the ground.  He was familiar with this part of the world.  Uchiha territory.  He sighed a bit as he was walking.  He knew something was gonna go wrong.  A wild grin spread across his face as the thought rang through his head, however.  He knew the Uchiha.  He used to be one of them.  The elders and stronger shinobi...  Hell even some of the more experienced genin shafted patrol duty to the weakest ninja in the clan.  They were prideful, there was no way they would send someone strong to watch the borders.  As he formulated the thought, sure enough a bunch of kids, looking to be around 10-12, surrounded him, kunai drew.  Itsuki rose an eyebrow as one of them laughed.

"Who said you could come back, freak?  Go away!"

Ikki rose his finger and pointed at the boy.

"One."

He pointed to another.

"Two."

And another.

"Three.  Four.  Five.  Six.  Seven.  Seven Uchiha hatchlings.  Seven fresh pigs for the slaughter."

He lowered his hand and chuckled, looking at the ground.  "Why don't you all get out of here, huh?  Before I have to kick your asses and send you fuckin' Choir Boys back home to momma."  He smirked happily as veins bulged.  "You son of a bitch!  Hrraaaaagh!"  One of them rushed forward, streaking toward Itsuki.  Itsuki caught the wildly thrown fist and spun him around, wrapping his arms around his waist.  "Ikki Special: Hayabusa Suplex!"  He jumped, flipping backwards and slammed the boys head into the ground, knocking him out cold.  He released the unconscious boy and sprinted toward another before jumping and bringing both legs to his chest.  "Time for another!  Taka Dropkick!"  He aimed a heavy dropkick to the boys sternum, knocking out his wind and forcing him back.  The rest of the boys attacked at once now, raging toward Ikki.  He ducked under a shoddily thrown string of punches before jumping away backwards.  A boy rose the kunai, taking aim at Ikki, who was already weaving through seals.  "_Fuuton: Whispering Air Bullet!_"  He released a small orb of air that batted the kunai to the side.  The boy smirked.  "Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu!"  He took the wind, absorbing into a ball of raging crimson flame.  Ikki cursed and slid backward, planting his hands on the ground and leaping high over the flames, weaving through more seals.  "_Fuuton: Crashing Wind Bomb!_"  A giant ball of raging wind slamme ddown in the midst of the Uchiha children, before erupting, sending them all skyward.  He leaped toward them, streaking toward one of the hapless boys.  He grabbed him by the front of his shirt and crashed him into the ground, slamming him on his back.  He then lifted the boy and tossed him at another boy, sending them both into the ground.  Before they could get up, Ikki grabbed a kid by her legs and piledrived her into the growing pile of Uchiha babies.  The three there were groaning in pain, unable to get up.  He turned to face the last four, who were either glaring in rage, or in fear.  They decided to coordinate attacks instead of mindlessly rushing him.  Each one of them performed handseals and unleashed a fireball jutsu.  The individual flames formed into one huge ball of fire that coursed toward Ikki menacingly.  Ikki sprinted toward it and jumped powerfully, flipping over the ball of flame.  His hang time in the air was incredible as he soared easily over the flames and down toward the kids with a smirk on his face.  

"You honestly think you kids can catch a crow?  Crawl on the ground and watch me fly!"

He landed in the middle of the four kids before shooting toward the closest one.  He was up shit creek now.  He grabbed the kid by the face and tossed him at a girl, before blocking a punch and snapping the kid's arm with a swift and well-placed jab.  He then took the kid and held him upside down, before slamming his head into the ground and kicking him in the chest, sending him flying toward the other three.  He flipped over one of them and stood in front of another girl, before grabbing her punch and tossing her overhead.  As she came back down, he snapped a kick into her stomach, causing her to curl up as she hit the ground.  He then grabbed her by the front of her shirt and slammed a powerful knee into her stomach, before using her as a shield to block a punch.  He dropped her and gave a sharp elbow to the boy who had tried to punch him, breaking his jaw.  He grabbed him by the head and dodged another boy, who had tried going for a kick this time.  He grabbed his head as well and slammed them both together, causing them to both fall to the ground.  In the end, only one more boy was standing before him.  Ikki smirked.  "As I've already demonstrated, you Uchiha lowlifes can't touch a crow.  You wanna try your luck?"

The last boy sprinted toward him, throwing wild punches at him.  Ikki wove between them easily, before rearing back his own fist.  "Haahhh!"  He delivered a fist to The boys chest before grabbing him by the front of his shirt and spinning him around.  He planted his foot on the boy's foot and grabbed him by his torso, yanking hard and dislocating his leg.  He then wrapped his arms around his waist and slammed him backwards for a German suplex.  He then flipped his legs over, going for a rolling Suplex.  He changed his grab to a reverse headlock and slammed him down for a Dragon Suplex.  He flipped again, holding wrapping his arms around the boy's arms, pinning them to his sides and slamming him again for a Tiger Suplex.  He released the boy and rolled backwards away from him, before sprinting toward him.  The boy fell to his knees, on the edge of unconsciousness when Ikki leaped toward him.  "Instant replay!  Taka Dropkick!"  His feet slammed into the boy's face, a sickening _crunch_ sound echoing.

Itsuki knew that backup would be on the scene almost immediately and he sprinted toward the forest, slipping between the deep, dark trees and hiding within the natural beauty of the bountiful foliage.  His eyes widened as an explosive kunai landed at his feet and he leaped upward to a tree branch to dodge it.  Somewhere behind him he heard the words "Summoning Jutsu!"  Ikki looked back in a bit of fear as a huge, feral beast charged through the forest after him.  "Shit!"  Ikki tore off away from the monster as it roared and followed after him, smashing down trees as it went.  "Goddammit, why'd they have to summon a monster?!"  He continued to sprint away from the monster, every so often tossing back an explosive tag.  Up ahead was the end of the trees.  He shot forward and planted his foot on the ground, leaping powerfully off of the waiting cliff.  For a second he was flying, the wind flowing through his hair and across his skin.  In the very next instant he plummeted down, falling toward the awaiting river at the bottom of the deep ravine.


----------



## River Song (Feb 15, 2012)

*Perri Kiyomori*
_Humans, are they two faced or What?_

She leaned lazily against the tree, her eyes drifting over the people in the park, she knew them all. 

_Gold Digger... pervert... spiteful... cruel... conceited... _

These were the kind of people who surrounded her every day, filling the air with their useless chatter. These were people, this is the epitome of humanity, and to be quite frank, it was shit. She sighed straightening up and began to walk away. Then the shrill noise of a distasteful little witch floated to her ears.

“Oi Perri, you want to play football?” 

She span on her heel to face the perpetrator of the blatant noise pollution, she was a tall girl with blonde hair, and blue eyes.  She eyed the girl about to refuse, carefully picking out her words; it went along the lines of the blonde having plenty of practise playing with balls, but she stopped herself, she could use this as an excuse, it would be a reason not to go home to her mother.

She would do anything to get away from her, even if it was just for a few precious minutes “... fine.” She said, her tone low.

The girl seemed to be oblivious to Perri’s contempt as she smiled, grabbing Perri by the arm and dragging her towards the field. Perri let out a long drawn out sigh as she was all but shoved into a line. Two boys picked teams, Perri was left to last, not that she bothered but it was a little disheartening she will admit.

Soon the game started, the ball being launched into the air, Perri’ was a mid-fielder... whatever that meant.  She was just content to stand there watching the ball get passed around her. Suddenly as if it had appeared from thin air the ball hit her shins landing in front of her, snapping out of her daze she sneered down at the inanimate, object, looking at it like it was a dog that had relieved itself on her leg. 

Suddenly her necked snapped up as she  heard a boy running towards her, without thinking she lifted back her foot and snapped it forward volleying it forward, suddenly cheers surrounded her as a hand clapped her on the back “What did I do? What happened!” she asked “You scored a goal!” the boy said as Perri looked around dazedly at the catastrophe that had broken loose, all form kicking a ball, it was bewilderingly ridiculous but still it brought a small smile to Perri’s Face.

~~

“So yes, humans are frivolous creatures, driven by wanton desire, but that is what makes us special it is not?” I pressed into the piano ever so slightly, a soft chord echoing through the room. Piano lessons, probably one of the only good things my mother had given me. Of course they stopped after the accident, hell after the accident I’m surprised she even fed me.

Another chord echoed through the room, this one louder.

“Humans can be lovely, but their love is so fickle, because under everything, under all the politeness and appearances they only truly care about one thing: themselves, and if things aren’t going their way they will drop the love and the kindness. If I hate something, I hate it for a good reason, Humanity gives me all the reason I need so even if we share some good things I must always remember, Humans are self-centred egomaniacal bastards, and I’m one too.

My name is Perri Kiyomori and this is my story.”


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament*

"I have a few friends that are not wolves, it is hard for me to trust them because the way they treated me. I am offended because not all Uchiha's have the same motive, everyone is different. Everyone is there own person. I don't know anyone have punch you in the face because you don't know how a person has feelings than being copy cats in the same clan."

She did not wait for his reaction to his answer at all, as Tenshi ran in to the room. She hugged her tight as nobody hold her this closed or hard in anyway. She heard that Tenshi thank her for the mess in the north. She heard Fugetsu was surprised that she knew Tenshi at all. To her Tenshi was so excited it was not surprised that Tenshi walked out of the house to released some of that pend up energy she had, she reminded Moro of a rabbit on sugar cane.

"It is good to see you again, Tenshi, don't judge me Fugetsu. You don't know anything about me or who I am." She gleamed her blue crystal eyes at Fugetsu as her silver wolf growled slightly at Fugetsu. Romulus was standing in the door way, as he heard what Moro said and what the silver wolf growled at Fugetsu.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"My name is Moro, I only had a glass of whine. I don't like getting drunk it is just a waste to get a hang over and a waste to lose brain cells. Call me a geek to not get high or drunk. We can have fun up here with out people hitting on us."

She started to blushed as she was a bit shy as she felt the guy was looking at her breasts. She gave a small smile as she felt good about herself, as she just touch his shoulder as she was feeling a bit distance as she could not see the guy. It was not a flirty way it was just a gentle touch to feel something to give her a clue about the guy size his voice and her being parniod about Cael looking at her in a femine way.

"Do you cared to dance?"


----------



## Alpha (Feb 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _S-Rank Mission_ 



*S-Rank *
A Missing-Nin has banded together with a group of cut throats. The cut throats are not the problem, he is. End him before he end's another village. 
*Points:* 8,000, +40,000p
*Ryo: *500,000,000 - 100,000,000​



*Shinsou*

Chilling like a villain
Brand new bucks 
I'm looking like a million
They put my swag on ebay
Now every fuckers' bidding

Since Giggs everyone want to be hard now
You might have the US Open like Nadal now
Oh you can be the don on clay 
But we're on grass now
Think you Reverend Run it 
But it's our house
Wear my jeans so low
I got my arse out​
"No." Shinsou repeated his face still, showing no fear or any misgivings. The old man did not raise his eyes from his jigsaw, he allowed time to past as he continued to puzzle together to his jigsaw. Before speaking suddenly, *"Are you sure? This will be your last time to get information on him? I am powerful man, I suggest you show me respect m'boy... Or you will ever so regret it."* He added sweetly still not even looking at Shinsou.

Shinsou narrowed his eyes, he would not be intimidated by a granddad who sat around doing jigsaw puzzles, he thought defiantly. *"I will not marry your da-*" Shinsou began before the chair he was sitting on burst into life, out of it shot restraints, over his arms, chest, legs and thighs. *"Pity... Men teach this boy on why he should respect his elders."* The old man said with a sigh. Shinsou struggled as the first punch hit his jaw cleanly, sending his head flying to the right, his brain shaken by the sweetly struck punch. But it didn't stop with one simple punch, oh no, they had to teach Shinsou a lesson, one he wouldn't forget. They had to beat it into him. 

A flurry of punches to his cut, before following up with more to face, so far he had been holding up pretty well, due to the guard holding back slightly because he was against a boy, but that didn't stop him pummelling Shinsou. Each punch brought with it an image flashing through Shinsou's mind the memory his child. When Shinsou was punished for stealing extra food for Rika. 

*"Poppo!"* Barked the old man, his eyes still glued on his jigsaw. *"Why are you holding back? Kazuki take his place."* Poppo bowed respectfully before moving to the side. Then Kazuki stepped forward, his massive frame evident even Shinsou could tell that through his bruised and battered face. Shinsou looked up at Kazuki he thought he saw Kazuki smiling as he tried to look more closely a massive face shook his whole head, his bones reverberating throughout his body. His lip splitting upon impact blood spraying out and away from Shinsou. The savage beating continued, Shinsou gritting his teeth through every blow, sacred to unclench his teeth, knowing if he did he would scream and cry out in pain. His hands grabbing onto the chair for support. His knuckle's turning white. The only sound that came from the room was the old man's humming as he worked through his jigsaw and the sound of fist meeting skin repeatedly.

Despite the beating Shinsou was receiving his thoughts were not about him, nor was he even thinking about begging for forgiveness or for them to stop. His single thought being, _Sorry Rika, Sorry I won't be able to find your brother, forgive me I failed you_. Silent tears running down his face, mixing with his blood and cut skin. Kazuki laughed as Shinsou cried silently. 

However Kazuki was not happy with his silent victim tears, he wanted to hear the pains cries of pain, he wanted to see the boy at his weakest. He smashed his fist into his stomach, hammering it in the same spot repeatedly cracking his ribs, breathing became pained and difficult for Shinsou now, his breath laboured and hand through his nose. Kazuki's eyebrows smashed together in frustration, _CRY_, he thought. With each punch he drilled into the boy's stomach he screamed cry in his mind. _CRY. CRY. CRY_! With that final blow directly into Shinsou's solar plexus his mouth broke apart blood coughing up, its taste now thick in his mouth as it poured from his chin.

"S-S-S-sorry..." He began through coughs of blood, the old man stopped mid way in placing down a puzzle piece expecting to hear he apology for him. "Sorry... Rika." Shinsou finished, the old man's eyes shot up in fury. He dare apology to some one else but not to him, the man who ran Vegas. _WHO THE FUCK DID THIS BOY THINK HE IS?!_ He thought to himself through wide eyes of anger. The old man smashed the table out of his way, drawing a hidden blade from his walking stick which rested against his chair, his face dark with anger. Kazuki stepped back with fear. *"Die."* The old man snarled as he stabbed Shinsou in the stomach. *"Get him out of my sight!"* He ordered as he turned his back on Shinsou breathing so heavily his shoulders rose and fell. The restraints withdrawing from Shinsou, but he had no energy or strength to move. The knife still sticking from his stomach. 

Poppo moved quickly scooping up the boy and taking him to the back alley. Throwing him onto the ground roughly with out care for his body, as Shinsou hit the floor his body was like a rag doll being tossed carelessly by a child. Before returning to get to gourd too, moments later he threw the gourd out to the side of the boy before turning back to the bar when he felt someone tightly grab his leg, he turned horrified to see Shinsou with a tight grip of his leg, his face bloody, looking like a zombie. Fear gripping Poppo how had this boy not died yet? _What the fuck is he?_

"In-In-Info-Inf-Inform- Sonny...." Shinsou coughed. 

With fear inside him Poppo answered instantly *"He's having an iniation on the outskirts of town to the south. It starts in an hour, you won't make it... Just die peacefully!"* Poppo said through closed eyes shaking off the boy and returning inside, leaving Shinsou to die.

_Can't die... Can't... Die... _Shinsou repeated to himself as a mantra... _Not here... Not yet... _He crawled reaching for his gourd. His fingers fumbling slowly at the stopper... The lid refusing to come undone... _Please..._ He begged, _please... I need to do this... For Rika..._ No long had he thought her name had the lid popped open. His fingers reaching frantically for his sand, his own salvation. Although it seemed the sand crawled towards him, wrapping around his arm, sliding up his arm, swirling to the knife stuck in his chest. Filling the wound with sand the knife began to rise up eventually it clattered beside himself his wound now thick with sand the blood stopping. Now... To the initiation he thought stumbling up slowly, grabbing his gourd behind him feebly, as he exited onto the streets screams erupting around him as everyone saw a half dead child walking dazed with blood covering his body, looking like an undead walker.​​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 15, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
*Wanna start shit?*

Fugetsu stared at the girl. He heard her reply with a smirk. He then began slightly giggling. Then a chuck appeared. Then he bursted out laughing falling to his back. He then got a hold of him self and stood up.

"Copy cats? Good one I get it. Your saying not everyone in the clan are copy cats but your sharingan copies techniques.....no only I get it?"

Fugetsu spoke with a smile. He had no intention to hurt his feelings. I guess she was not down to earth as he thought. He was just being straight forward. Fugetsu stared at her eyes. Was she trying to be intimidating? He heard the wolf growl.

"I suggest you tell your wolf to not show its teeth before I show mine at it."

*Tenshi Hyuuga*

Tenshi seen Fugetsu bickering. Why were those two arguing. Sure Fugetsu is not a big fan of Uchiha but......will he pick a fight? Tenshi quickly ran between the two and pointed to fingers at Fugetsu and two fingers at Moro.

"NO!!! N..no figh...fighting."

Tenshi spoke sadly. Why were her friends fighting. Sure Fugetsu could be annoying but...why? Tenshi gulped as she stared at the wolf. Tenshi then seen the man come at the door.

Tenshi wandered? If a fight did break loose who would she back up? Tenshi shook her head. She would stop the fight if it happened! She had to! 

"Moro call o..off your wo...wolf. Fugetsu.....calm do..down."


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"I calm him down," Moro got out of the chair and walked outside with her silver wolf to get some air. The silver wolf growled at Moro as she kneeled down and patted him. She felt the wind with a few sprinkles of rain. The wolf put his head on Moro's shoulder and nuzzled her hair and face. Romulus other wolves came out from the brush and nuzzled Moro. She sat on her nees like that as the rain came down harder. The white wolf growled at Moro to followed him to a cave. Moro did not move a inch, she only was looking at the coat of the silver wolf.

"I hate the senju clan," she whisper to the silver wolf. The silver wolf agreed as they were nothing but trouble to him as he stood up to Fugetsu anyway. The silver wolf was a bit mad as he stood by Moro's side. The rain did not bother the wolves or Moro at all. The white wolf growled at Moro and the silver wolf as he disagree what she said about hating one peron to get under their skin for right now.

"Fugetsu, I am going to say what that wolf said to you. I don't care what you do with the information, Shut up Bishi. You do not know anything about Moro personally about her. I could laughed at you to as you are full of hot air filled with cocaine. That is from Moro's wolf, if you want to hurt that wolf you have to go throw me or Moro to get your hands on him." Romulus was serious as he heard the rain coming down hoping Moro would be alright in the state of mind she was in.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 15, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha]

*She just stared into the other girls eyes as she stared back. She hadn't even noticed Fugetsu's return, and in fact, ignored his presence. His large amounts of black he was wearing, with the added fact that Shizune had been deaf, had made his appearance non-existent. Shizune, realizing she hadn't been able to get her message across, quickly looked towards the girl with smaller stature, and simply glared. She knew the two of them had been fighting, and she had intended to break them up, but this moment had turned out awkward. 

Shizune simply puts her best efforts forward and tries to smile to the black haired girl, hoping that she knows that Shizune only wants to have the best intentions for the two of them. Knowing that she could probably explain better if they were actually conversing, she decided to make a few signs in sign-language, hoping to get her message across that the two shouldn't be fighting, especially in such a public place.

Even so, she quickly puts a halt to her advances, assuming that this girl wouldn't know sign-language either. A small frown emerges, and she is lost as to what she should do. She wants the girl to be happy, and to get along with this smaller girl, but she wasn't exactly in control of the situation, but she also didn't feel safe just leaving the two to their own free will. What if they broke out fighting again, and what if it became worst, what would she do then?

No, she'd have to just stay here and wait out for a response she could actually receive. They had already caused so much trouble for the restaurant that she didn't want to see these girls going around and parading these fighting habits between the two. If two girls could break out in such a fight like that in a sanctuary like a restaurant then it could almost happen anywhere. She stopped analyzing the girls appearance for a moment and noticed the rich and enticing scent that had been forming from her. She smelled sweet, almost sugary; but at the same time it smelled as if she had been in the forest for quite awhile. The smell was rather nostalgic, but she wouldn't allow it to distract her.  

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission LT]

*She backed away from the large amount of smoke which arose from the stairwell. Inside came two men, slightly larger than the ones before, abd along with them came two long swords. She pulled out a kunai with the utmost swiftness, and quickly blew on the object, illuminating a greenish yellow glow as wind formed around it. Best of all the object had been light, extremely light. Due to this she was able to move of as fast as she normally could without having to be weighed down by her weapon.

The first man swung as hard as he could, but Shizune ducked, dodging the mans swipe. However next came the seconds mans' sword, slicing vertically down towards Shizune. She rolled off to the right, missing her by a few inches, cutting off a little strand of hair. Not disappointed with the loss, Shizune stuck her wind kunai into the ground and used it to propel herself onto her opponent. 

She quickly knocked one of the men to the ground, and followed with grabbing her kunai up from the ground, and aiming it towards her other opponent. Obviously his heavy sword, while most likely doing a lot of damage if contact was made, would be too slow to hit or block her in a situation like this. She twisted her wind enhanced kunai and the air, quickly grabbing the item and piercing the mans hearts in front of her.

She disliked killing her opponents, but on a mission such as this it was completely necessary. Pulling her kunai out of the man in front of her she changed its direction and stabbed the man she layed on top of. Finally she had finished with these killings, and once the smoke cleared from the stair case she would continue on towards her objective.

The stairway was quickly free of any type of debris, and Shizune took this chance to continue and climb. She figured that these two would be the only ones to be on the third floor, as they were obviously the strongest out of all the ones she had battled on this day. Although even so, she still wondered as to why this man hired such weak body guards, there would be nothing to gain from this decision, he's about to lose his life! Without a moment to think about the thought any longer, she finished climbing the stairs, to notice two pillars and a arc, which behind them leads to what seemed to be a large and royal room. Around the door and the large room existed a vast amount of plant life, and even a few ponds and small waterfalls. She could assume the man would be sitting back in there.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 15, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*

Fugetsu calmed down but still had that smirk on his face. Tenshi stood behind Fugetsu preparing to see if Fugetsu or Moro will be truly calm. As Fugetsu waited for her arrival he saw Moro lapdog or as he like to say lackey.


He told Fugetsu what the wolf said. Blah blah blah. The man went on and on Fugetsu kinda just zoned him out. Fugetsu then thought about what his deceased parents and uncle told him. Meet 5 specific people you already know. And meet Karma?

Finally the noise stopped. Fugetsu looked up with a bland face which was out of character for him. He was now bored. Maybe he should have never came to the house in the first place.

"Uh your down lackey. Well why the hell would I want to fight a wolf? They would be no challenge. Wolves take down small prey on there own. But fight in packs to take down the big prey. Besides when I was 7 I would chase down wolf packs for fun. There no challenge for shinobi. And that wolf needs a chill pill. I dont need a lecture from a animal without actual hands." 

Fugetsu spoke with his arms crossed. He did not give a shit about any thing here. Fugetsu quickly turned around and began walking. He grabbed Tenshi hands and left. He then kicked down the door and left.

"Oh dear someone had broken your door."

"Fuget...Fugetsu. Thats ru..rude. And I can walk on my ow..own!"

Fugetsu had left the house. He jumped on a building. Although he still hated that girl at least it took his mind off of what happened. Tenshi pulled her hands out of Fugetsu grip and went the other direction.

"And.......now shes mad....I was hoping for her to help me find the 5 people my parents mentioned."


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki l Liquid Time*
 *TYPICAL ENCOUNTERS AND CLICHS*

"My name is Moro," The girl began, introducing herself with a charming name. Cael repeated it to himself in his head, trying to get it imprinted on every inch of his brain. He hated forgetting names. "I've only had a glass of wine. I don't like getting drunk as it's just a waste to get hang over and lose brain cells. Call me a geek to not get high or drunk. We can have fun up here without people hitting on us."

Fun?

It depends if Moro's definition of 'fun' matches Cael's. If not, there will be some horrible consequences.

"Nice to meet you Moro. I haven't had anything to drink really," He sighed, looking away from her to prevent even the slightest awkward moment from happening. The one glance he did sneak in, he saw she was blushing while her eyes darted between Cael and wherever. 

Great.

One glance, just one glance and it's awkward.

Now she had made it worse by touching his shoulder. It wasn't a romantic caress, but it still felt like an invasion of his privacy. The boy flinched, attempting to shrug her off ever so slightly but he was too weak-willed. It's not like she had her cougar claws pinched into his skin; it was just too close for comfort.

"Do you care to dance?" Moro finally spoke up with a sheepish smile and rosey red cheeks. The battering eyelashes and cute smile was hard to resist, but no matter what he did it was awkward. It was the one word he hated and whenever a situation could be labelled with that word, he just felt flushed.

"I'm not that good of a dancer!" Cael chuckled, thinking of the crazy sex-maniacs just below them dancing with the girl's arses stroking the boy's crotch. He didn't think he had it in him to do something like that. 

"B-But if you was thinking of formal dancing or nice stuff I-uh... I don't mind."

Cael stood up from where he stood, swallowing any negative feelings he had on the way up. What he needed to do was just relax and stop imagining what could happen. It's not like they were going to just have sex there and then, and even so Cael wouldn't want his first time to be with a stranger on top of an apartment block.

As the music took a much calmer tone, going from heavy drum beats to a smooth piano, Cael held out his hand for Moro to take with the other behind him. He wasn't lying earlier - he isn't that good of a dancer if one as to think of the dirty dancing everyone else was doing. When it came to formal dancing however, this lad learned from the best. He was a true gentleman---

If you don't mention his personality.

--------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Shell l Liquid Time*
 *GOOD = BAD
*
Shell and Lessar just stared as people began to walk off. The girl was either shy or just messing around with the two, and it was getting irritating.

"I think something's wrong..." Lessar assumed as she stood next to Shell, glaring into the eyes of the stranger.

"You going to talk?" Shell added with a much harsher tone, but the girl still didn't respond. Instead she made some weird signs with her hands before frowning. Shell had no idea what they meant.

"Sign language? I think she's using sign language! Shell, you're threatening the disabled now?" 

"What are you talking about? She's not deaf..."

Wanting to prove Shell wrong, Lessar stood in front of her so she was face-to-face with Shell. 

"*CAN YOU HEAR ME!?*"

No response.

"There's only one way to sort this. Give me a second." Lessar began to fumble around in the pouch on her waist, trying to find whatever she had in mind. While she was doing that, Shell stared awkwardly at the girl, giving a wave or two to check if she was even there. That's when she noticed the boy dressed in so much black he looked like a Nara. He was looking at both Shell and Lessar with an expression that she didn't even bother to decipher.

"Oh for fuck's sake, do people think I'm sort of circus animal? *WHY DO YOU ALL KEEP STARING AT ME!?*" She growled, becoming even more aggressive then before. 

"Now now Shell, wipe your tears. I've got it!" Lessar gave Shell a light pat on the back as she held a sheet that contained the details of the mission they'd just completed along with a pen. The pen was used for... "other" things, while the paper was Lessar just making the best of a tough situation. She began to scribble down on the back of the sheet a few words in tiny writing to save space.

_*"Are you deaf? Ignore my friend, she's a bit... Rowdy."

*_ ​Shell got a peek of what Lessar had written and was mortified. Rowdy? Is that really what Lessar, or rather what the general public thought of her? 

"Rowdy? Fuck you Lessar!" She spat, folding her arms like a sulking child. Lessar took no notice and preceeded to hand the paper and pen to the girl, only for Shell to snatch it right back. "Let me write something. I'm the PC afterall."

Shell began to scribble down her own words on the back of the sheet in much messier writing. Lessar's was small, elegant and fine while Shell's was big, uneven and just all over the place. It wouldn't take much to figure out who had wrote what.

_*"Unless you have something special to say to us, we'll be on our way. You and that weirdo dressed in bondage- sorry, black aren't helping at all."
*_​
 Shell finally handed it to the girl for her to answer it. While she was busy with that, Shell turned her glare to the boy in bondage black that had arrived. 

"You deaf too or got something to say?" Shell muttered, her arms still crossed and her eyes giving a sharp stare.

"Paint a picture! It'll last longer!" Lessar added, only to have Shell's stare turned to her.

"W-What was that?"

"Didn't you like it?"

"Umm... Let me handle this."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 10 "Find my Sister"*

Hiba's eyes narrowed at Shirasu's latest comment. "That's how Nobu lost? What are you talking about? Are you saying he underestimated you?"

"I wouldn't say that..." Shirasu chuckled with a bit of effort, "... I'd say he estimated me just fine..."

Hiba's eyes became even narrower while he tried to calculate what exactly Shirasu was talking about. Certainly he could not have been mistaken about the skills of the kid in front of him? He was tough yes and unusually resilient for someone his age, but his taijutsu was average at best and he had no other techniques to speak of.

"Who are you?" Hiba asked somewhat condescendingly. He folded his arms and his head tilted back ever so slightly letting him look down his nose at Shirasu. "Where do you come from?"

"I am Minamoto Shirasu, of the Minamoto samurai clan... though I guess that doesn't matter here..." The words came out easier now that Shirasu had recovered his composure a bit.

A crass smirk spread over Hiba's face. He could barely contain his laughter. "Yes, you are right Shirasu-kun, it does not matter. Have you and your clan been living under rock? Look around!" Hiba spread his arms wide, presenting the visible world to his opponent. "This is the world of the shinobi. Sorry to be the one to tell you this, but you've missed your era!"

Shirasu looked on in grim silence while Hiba was racked with laughter for the better part of a minute. It seemed that as weak as Shirasu was, he was even less than a weakling ninja. When Hiba finally stopped laughing, he casually wiped a little tear from the corner of his eye between the chuckles.

"Well, Shirasu-kun, this has been interesting. Your heritage certainly has shamed Nobu's memory so if you don't mind, I shall dishonor you in return. The ninja and the samurai have much history, but that battle has already been decided and the samurai should remain in the past where they died. I will crush you without using my full strength because frankly, you don't deserve it. As you fall in defeat, consider your shame as a ninja beats you at your own game..."

As Hiba spoke he produced a little scroll from his pouch and performed a simple handseal over the kanji within the scroll. A loud smoky puff ensued and when the smoke cleared, a sea blue katana had appeared in mid air in front of Hiba. He flamboyantly caught hold of the weapon before it fell to the ground and gave it a few skillful twirls while he put the scroll away.

He twisted the blade in front of him, letting the dusk light hit it at different angles to show off the exquisite hamon which combined with the blue of the blade looked like waves crashing in the ocean. "You see samurai, even ninja katana are better made than yours. This will not take long..."

Hiba charged at Shirasu with tremendous speed. His stance through the air revealed the nature of the incredibly skillful kenjutsu he was employing. A flying thrusting attack, very difficult to parry without leaving oneself vulnerable. Shirasu barely had time to react. He raised his working leg which was still clad with armour in hopes to defend using his incomplete _Capon Stance_ defense. As Hiba drew closer however and Shirasu saw the smile on his face, he realized what was about to happen. The attack was about to change.

_Dammit, this guy can switch between different succession techniques in mid-charge?_

Off balance and out of options, Shirasu thrust his leg forward, hoping to lessen the blow by meeting the attack before its power peaked. A disheartening scraping noise rang out as Hiba's blue blade, cleaved through Shirasu's remaining piece of armour like it was a piece of paper. Shirasu's thrust had saved his leg from being cut clean off but it had placed his body perilously close and the tip of Hiba's blade obliged, cutting a deep slice along the right side of Shirasu's chest and down his flank. The samurai winced as he could feel the blade edge scoring a deep scratch in each of his rib bones in the path of its downward slash. More out of survival instinct than skill, Shirasu threw himself backwards. He stumbled for a moment before falling back and landing on his behind.

In front of him, Hiba was concluding the attack with a wristy flourish that flicked Shirasu's warm blood off of the blade. Shirasu's last piece of leg armour had been separated from his leg in the midst of his defensive effort. The armour had been expertly cleaved into two pieces which fell with punctuated thuds at Hiba's side. "Well, so much for your armour", Hiba grinned. "Not that it would have helped you anyway."

Shirasu had nothing now except his sword. His body was battered, his legs were all but destroyed and he now had a deep cut running down the front of his torso that was beginning to bleed profusely. His shoulders heaved up and down, each breath now a painful reminder that he was out of options. His legs didn't tremble, but he could not even feel them. Did they even work anymore? Hiba had foregone his combat stance and now simply stood with his hip cocked while he idly tapped the back of his blade on the top of his shoulder.

"Well, Shirasu-kun, it's been interesting." He began to walk slowly toward Shirasu. Even as Shirasu began to drag himself to his feet in what was a colossal effort of sheer willpower, Hiba did not stop advancing. Nothing Shirasu's did mattered anymore. There was nothing that the samurai had that the ninja still feared.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2012)

Yomi
Liquid Time Arc

Her eyes settled on the dead body that laid almost neatly down with the others. Yomi heels  kicked one of the dead bodies and it was Yomi could tell it was almost instant death. She looked forward to wear the last stair cased was and the people that almost blocked the passage. Yomi could feel Koe worries about the girl, but she didn't care, these people were weak and deserved death to be put out of their misery. 

If it wasn't them than some sad others would have to do it and who knew, the others could have been more tortuous. 

Then if that was that case they should be thanking them for ending their short lives. With that being thought, Yomi could feel the anger rising off of Koe inside of her. 

Yomi moved the bodies out of her way, "Stop getting angry, I might not let girl get the kill you wanted her to have." Yomi growled at Koe for the first time, but it was more on the side of a playful one.

_"I do not care!"_ Koe yelled, _"Every human have their worth, its not for you or anyone else to decide if its values more or less."_

Yomi stopped at the stair case leading up to the next and final room. Koe was truthfully angry at her for thinking those things, yet in a way. She was going to keep to her ideals at the same time. Yomi sat on the stairs...

If that girl needed her, she would scream...

_"She is mute!!!"_ Koe screamed

Yomi sighed as she felt her feet being dragged up the stairs...


----------



## Olivia (Feb 16, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha]

*She quickly received the note from the two girls, and had read what they asked. They seemed confused by her lack of talking, but have taken action already by passing notes. It had been such a primitive way of communicating, but regardless it was still an effective one. She took the piece of paper in hand, reading it one of the girls asked if she was deaf, while the next question had been if there was anything interesting she needed to say. Shizune pondered for a moment before writing back:

"Yes I am, it's a rather long story and I'd rather not write about it. Also I'm basically here to stop you two from fighting, you both looked as if you got along some times, so it hurt me to see you in such a manner. Besides, now since we've met is there anything you would like to do? My name is Shizune and I'm glad to have met the two of you."

She softly handed the note back towards the black haired women before adjusting her glasses, she knew she was supposed to be sparring with Fugetsu at the moment, but she didn't exactly mind, as she enjoyed meeting new people.​
*[Shizune Rousha/Mission LT]

*Shizune slowly made her way through the large doors, which surprisingly opened with ease. Both doors swung wide open and Shizune's eyes cringed as a intense light illuminated them. Squinting, she could barley make out a bed, and a man sleeping inside of it. He seemed to have jet black hair and pale skin, with one large scar which seemed to go from his forehead down towards the bottom of his body. She approached the sleeping man, with her wind blade drawn. 

She walked over, climbing onto his bed and then ontop of him. She knew this would be a bit awkward, but it would be almost impossible to slay him from any other angle. She pointed her sword above his neck, ready to slice down, for when his eyes sprang open and his body woke with a jolt. She stopped halfway down, observing his reaction. He started to scream, his mouth elongating, even though his body build was quite hefty. She couldn't hear his silent pleas though, and slashed down as quickly as she could.

Blood splattered over his bedsheets, but she was mostly clean. Directing herself of his bed she went over to his desk, to see if she could find any information on the man she had just killed. After searching around for a few minutes she found a document. The law that had been passed was that anyone who had ever seen or heard of his bravery must serve as a guard for him, as his life must be in danger after how much he's _'helped'_ everyone. Shizune's body cringed as she realized what had just happened, the noiseless town, the immense amount of weak body guards, and the amount of money he owned; he used the villagers as his bodyguards, and took all their money in retrospect. Her fist tightened as she wasn't able to exactly comprehend what had gone through her mind.


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki
THE TOURNAMENT ARC
*
The young blonde left the stadium, heading straight for the places he had saw on his way - a sauna and a restaurant. He wasn't sure which one he'd visit first, but both would need his time. He had just finished a fight and had another due. His body was aching and his stomach growling, especially after Yomi had smacked him down a couple times in just a single conversation. It was crazy the physical abuse this boy recieved.

He eventually arrived to the place in question. _'Satoshi's Hot Springs of Love and Care!!'_ was a large building made of many wooden pillars and plaster walls while _'Vinnie's Restaurant'_ was right next to it with a much darker, more elegant and even slightly gothic theme to it.

Cael wasted no time. Within minutes, he was already in the male changing rooms with around four other guys. Two appeared to be good friends as they both had well-toned bodies and were engaged in a deep conversation on weight lifting, while the other two seemed to be getting on with their own business. He was probably the youngest there and definitely looked it; even if he was of average height, he didn't have much muscle on him and was average if not below that. However, he tried not to think about it that much. What was the point? Everyone was different. That was the way he saw it. It was just a shame most people in the world didn't, especially girls.

When he finally emerged from the changing rooms with just a white towel around his waist, Cael was expecting segregated springs. It only came to his shock when he saw a wonky sign stuck to the wooden arch above the entrance that read:_ "Female hot springs are under repair! Male hot springs are now shared! Sorry for the inconvienience (: ~ Satoshi-San" _

That smiley face wasn't helping much.

"Excuse me!"

The sweet voice of a girl interrupted his thoughts. Cael turned in the direction of the voice to see a girl with buxom breasts and strawberry pink hair grab his wrist. 

"Are you by chance Cael Nasaki?"

Cael gulped, trying not to look at her chest squeezed together by the white towel she clutched against her bare skin.

"Um, yeah. That's me," He answered in a calm tone as sweat began to trickle down his forehead.

"I saw you fight the Reikon kid and you was pretty good. My friend has a really big crush on you and she'd love to meet you! Want to come and join us~?" The girl asked, pointing to her friend barely visible past the groups of people in the hot springs. He could just about make out her brown hair. Before she even let Cael answer however, the girl chuckled a bit before smiling sheepishly. 

"How rude of me to not at least tell you my name! I'm Lisanna Kao, nice to meet you!"

There was something about her face that struck a chord with Cael. Nostalgia washed over him like a cold wave in the sea as he tried to think where he'd met this girl before. He was sure it was last week, but the name was different and her face seemed to have been altered slightly. Cael dazed at her face, lost in his thoughts that tried so hard to figure out where he'd seen this girl before. Even her friend felt slightly familiar even though he'd just caught a glimpse of her hair.

"Are you okay?" Lisanna wondered, snapping Cael out of his trance. The boy gave a quick shake of his head and nodded with a small smile before stepping over to the springs.

"Yeah I'm fine. It's nothing, honestly..."

--------------------------------------------------------------​
*Shell l Liquid Time*
 *GOOD = BAD

*The stranger handed the note back to Shell who began to read it instantly with Lessar peeking over like the curious child she is. The girl who revealed her name to be Shizune explained that it was a 'rather long story' and that she didn't want to talk about it. She added that she was there to stop the two from fighting, as they looked as if they got along at times. Lessar couldn't help but look away in shame as she read that, realising just how stupid she looked fighting a friend of hers.

"That end bit rhymed," Shell commented as she turned the note over and then again to see there was no more room to write. It was already covered in the details of the mission they were on and now the colour of the paper was barely visible.

"Why are you always stating the obvious?" Lessar sighed as she reached into her pouch and pulled out a full notebook with a cute image of a chibi cat on the front. The inside of the notebook was plain paper, with each page adorned with girly drawings of cats on the bottom corners. When Shell saw the notebook Lessar had pulled out, she was horrified for many reasons. 

First that Lessar had this all along and didn't bother to say.
Second that Lessar carried a notebook around with her.
And lastly, it had cute cats on it!? Since when was Lessar so immature?

"Lessar... What is _that?_" Shell asked with an flabbergasted gasp like she'd just seen Lessar pull out a bomb.

"My notebook," The girl answered simply, blushing heavily as she flipped it open and began to scribble down a response to Shizune. The first three or so pages had been used already, covered top-to-bottom in black writing but Shell didn't get a glance at what any of it said.

"Cats? You have cute pink little furry cats on your notebook!?" Regnum began to snigger, teasing the girl who was only acting her age for once. Being the more mature one here, Lessar simply ignored Shell and handed Shizune the notebook which read:

_*"I'm Lessar and the grumpy one here is Shell. I didn't realise you had plans to take us out somewhere, but if I'm honest I'm still hungry. If you're paying, then I'd happily go."
*_
Shell went over to Shizune's side and took a glance at what Lessar wrote before screwing her face into an astonished look. 

"_Again! _Again you've done it Lessar! That's rude to say you'll only go if she pays!"

"Have _you_ got the money?"

"No..."

"Well then. I'm just haggling my way through life like all human beings are capable of."

"More like mooching it."​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 16, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro walked into the house with her silver wolf and Romulus wolves. She did not speak as she was glad that Tenshi and that mut left with her. Something was up, she could feel it from Romulus. She was waiting for him to speak to her about what happen. His wolves growled at Romulus to tell them what have happen here.

"I am going to fight that runt named Fugetsu, he has no repect for anyone in his life. I am going to show him what a wolf really can do from my clan. They are much smarter and stronger than a normal wolf in the wild. He is going to be pissed later as he does not know intill the annoucer say something about it."

"I am doing this for the team and for myself to get to the next round. I am not doing this for him. He seems like I am alone at times but I don't treat you nor Nue like lapdogs. You are my friends and you have to relize that I don't show friendship too well. I don't care if he is pissed at me, I am still owe him something, I don't want no foul play at all only fairness."

"I understand, but take him down if it comes to one on one in your teammates. You go change and get some rest i will get fixed th dmn door." Moro went off to her room as the other wolves were still there and looked up at Moro as the silver wolf jumped on the bed and went to take a warm shower and to think about everything in the past hours of her life.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro felt Cael fliched and took her hand off his shoulder, she heard he was not a great dancer, but that was okay to her. She was not like the people down on the streets acting crazy, she heard the music change from being upbeat and loud to a soft piano music. She was not sure if she could dance to this type of music but would give it a shot.

"That is what I have in mind as well. I don't know who I will end up with at all. So I am taking my time to descover the guy that suits me the best."

She got up and took Cael's hand as she felt nervous for dancing with a guy she did not know too well. She was going to let him lead in the dance of his choice of the moves of the dance. She had to think on her feet to make this a great dance. She put her hand on his shoulder and the other hand he was going to touch as she got in tune with the music that was coming from the streets into her head.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 16, 2012)

Raven Matsumoto, Mao Motonashi and Kokonoe
Time To Battle...

The young platinum haired shinobi sat among the two scientist that within this small, slightly crapped dark room, it could easily be told that they emanated a real quenching amount of dark, cold, maliciously evil aura. One that would bring any normal human being to their knees, trembling in everlasting agony and fear. The young shinobi's feet was placed upon this long steel like bench that was held into the wall by rusted chains, the staff of the boy was held by his shoulder, his blue eyes locked on Mao's awaiting for words to pop out of his mouth.

Moa smirked with intense emotions behind that sickening gesture. His lips spread to the side, his eyes gleamed with the sensation of joyous excitement, witnessing the boy's eyes that still did not demonstrated any signs of emotions, even though it was clear that he could definitively sense all that build of unwavering anger and hatred. Mao looked at Kokonoe, who only returned his stare back with a slight nod. 

Her eyes narrowed ever so slightly, with nothing but a blank stared she pushed herself from the wall her back was placed on, the lollipop once that was once held in her mouth has been assimilated, completely sucked dry to it's stick, throwing set stick to set side, landing with exact precision on a small trash can, her legs began to move, nearing the young platinum haired shinobi, who's eyes followed her, knowing what was to come out of this.

Her eyes looked down on him, her pink colored fur, her plum colored eyes, her slender body and twin tails that swayed through and through, ever though her eyes reflected a mayor amount of boredom, boredom that seemed to reach critical levels, Raven knew well what was about to happen this very moment, a sensation brew within his senses.

Unknowing how to react to set sensation, his hands slight started to tremble, his mouth started to shape, slowly, but forceful, the right end of his mouth stared to raise, ever so slowly as the intense sensation continued to brew into unimaginable levels of... what some might call, excitement. His breath started to release, his lungs started to release small, but slight forceful breath along with his voice that started to emanate to the exact rhythm...

"Hahahahah..."

Yes, he knew what was about to take part in this situation. 

Mao stood from the very chair he sat, leaving the room as the two locked eyes. Kokonoe, pleased with her experiment she witnessed as is Berserker status seemed to have reach an new stage of power, it did not only activate when the user experienced massive amount of anger, but when he experienced any sort of emotion. Berserker was in it's most powerful state, with emotions sealed, we gave the user a massive arrange of control over this effect, however releasing set control, we created a being with something far much more powerful in it's disposal... 

"Hahah... We truly created a monster."

"You damn right you did!"

​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 16, 2012)

> Itsuki "Ikki"​Uchiha​



"_Uwaaaahhhh!_"

Ikki plummeted down the deep ravine he had ran to in order to escape the monster following him.  He hit the dark river awaiting at the bottom with a crash and sank into it, swimming away from the beast.  He surfaced, spitting water from his mouth and looking up at the top of the ravine.  The behemoth hadn't followed him here.  Well, that was one good thing.  He continued swimming down the river, heading toward the rushing sounds of what could only be a waterfall.  Ikki swam toward it full tilt, swimming off of he cliff and falling down into the waters below.  The ravine ended in the form of two cliffs.  He looked back.  _As it turns out that "ravine" was actually two hills next to each other.  I was a lot higher up than I thought._  He swam to the shore of the river he was know in and climbed out of the water.  He ran his fingers through his hair, shaking out most of the water, before looking around.  He had no idea where he was, he had never been to this area before.

"Yare, yare...  I wonder who summoned that monster?"  He shrugged and turned away, unaware to the eyes watching him.

"So, he's the child closest to becoming the next Sky King.  He doesn't seem like much.  He's got fighting skill for his age, I'll give him that.  But his speed...  He's not very quick.  He did get some good hangtime back at the ravine..."



"Well, Spitfire-kun, he _did_ manage to escape your King Behemoth summon.  I think he just might end up impressing us.  I say we give him a while to get stronger...  And then you can put him to the test with that Flame Regalia of yours."



"It seems this 'Migratory Bird' has set her sights on a crow hatchling.  The best way to test him is to see if he can continue to fly after I sink my fangs into him."

*Spoiler*: __ 








"Your fangs are too, sharp, Akira.  You'll eat him alive.  We'll just have to wait and see how he develops."

With that, the three of them vanished, leaving no trace of ever even being there.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2012)

*Yomi
Liquid Time Arc
*
She walked into the room and saw the girl quaking, her eyes lowed, but she wasn't going to show any emotions. In the end, it was only just a job, and that what it will ever be. She stood in the door way watching the girl, it was pretty amazing how the girl was taking it. That she had killed people, Koe had gotten sad and Yomi didn't say anything.

"You knew didn't you Yomi..." Koe asked her other self, causing Yomi to close her eyes to speak with Koe, "You knew that these people couldn't fight...And yet..."

"I killed them." Yomi said as a matter of factually way shocking the young spirit of her other self, "This is the world we live in Koe, where the weak will be trampled on, I surprised that you even found out, and here I was going to try to hide it from you..."

Koe didn't say anything but Yomi could see the tears wield up in her eyes, Yomi looked at her otherself. She wasn't a killer, and she would never be, that would prove all the defense techniques Yomi came into. Koe was never meant to fight, she wasn't born for it.

But Yomi was...

_"Then...why.." _Koe asked her voice cracking as she looked at her other self, Yomi eyes narrowed at her other self.

"Because they stood in our way and threatened to hurt you." Yomi answered as if she was answeing a stupid question brought on by a child

*"THAT DOESN'T TAKE AWAY FROM THE FACT YOU KILLED INNOCENT PEOPLE YOMI!"* Koe yelled

Yomi snapped,* "ITS EITHER YOU DIE OR THEY DIE KOE! AND I WON'T THINK TWICE OF KILLING A PERSON IF THAT IS THE CASE! I DON'T CARE IF THIS WHOLE WORLD ROTS AND CRUMBLE AS LONG AS YOU ARE SAFE THAT IS ALL THAT MATTER!" *Yomi eyes widen as the girl was shocked in fear,"Now stop acting like a child! You didn't say anything when I killed those bandits, or those other ninjas...They probably had kids and a wife, or some future planned out. And you didn't raise one hand on stopping me didn't you?!"

_"I---I"_ Koe stumbled over her words

*"YOU DIDN'T!" *Yomi yelled, "So don't start acting all high and mighty now...Those people aren't any different, in the end they bled the same way the others did before me."

Koe eyes widen as she realized that Yomi was right. And it wasn't going to stop anytime soon, Koe tears fell out of her eyes as she couldn't come to terms with what Yomi was doing. Yomi looked at her other self crying form and frowned. She was what caused this, and in reality there was no stopping this from happening.

Koe and Yomi were two different people....

And that how was it always going to be like...

Yomi opened her eyes as she could feel the blek saddness radiating deep inside her from Koe. Yomi walked over to the girl slowly before placing a hand on the girls shoulder. Looking around the place, she found a piece of paper and a ink pin. And Yomi wrote out a message...

"Great Job!" the message read with Yomi smiling face attached


----------



## Alpha (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _S-Rank Mission_ 



*S-Rank *
A Missing-Nin has banded together with a group of cut throats. The cut throats are not the problem, he is. End him before he end's another village. 
*Points:* 8,000, +40,000p
*Ryo: *5,000,000 - 10,000,000​




*Shinsou*

No, don't do it
Please don't do it
Cause if one of us goes in
And we all go through it ​

As Shinsou dragged his gourd through the town of Vegas, he parted the crowds which lined the streets. People screaming and moving away from him scared to even touch him. His blood ridden face now shining a dark bright red in the city lights. They whispered and hushed around him, but Shinsou was too focuses to hear them, he had too be. Right now his concentration was the only thing driving him forward. _Must make it to the initiation... Must complete mission... For Rika_, the last two words his mantra that he repeated in his mind, the source of his strength and will which drove him forward. 

Despite the reactions Shinsou drew from the crowd none run to his aid, to help him, tell him to stop and that he needed rest. He was a peasant to him, meaningless an unavoidable loss from this world, why should they care for him? He was the disease of the world according to them, it was from people like him that stemmed into the evil and hate which corrupted this once beautiful world they thought. Shinsou may of been surrounded by hundreds of people but never in his life had he been more alone in the path he choose. For these were the most disgusting of adults, human's that were consumed by greed, driven by jealous and powered by desire, they had no place in being kind and helpful, they were focused on one thing: money consumption.

However Shinsou could bear this burden, the burden of being alone and never knowing companionship, friends which shared both the highs and the lows of all things. No, Shinsou was not to be so lucky in his life, this was his burden, one only he alone could bear. The burden of being alone, the burden of dealing with the hate of this world, the burden of dealing with the filth so many chose to ignore. For Rika's memory, he would meet the evil of this world battling it where ever it arose without fear or backing down, even if he died, to his last breath, he would battle for her, for his saviour. Until that last breath, until death took him, he would continue, no matter how slowly or how close to death's door he was, he would move forward constantly until he had vanquished the evil which tainted this land and found Rika's long lost brother. _Until. My. Last. Breath._ He thought, confirming his oath to himself.

* * *​
In an open clearing far from the warm lights of Vegas, from it's false inviting smiles, and promises of happiness. Stood a group of five men, behind them a muscular athletic man, sat on a hacked stump. Tribal tattoo's descending down his right arm. In front of them stood together a group of eager men, ranging in size from weedy young man to massive scar ridden brutes. The man in the centre of the line of five turned back to the leader who sat on his stump as if it were his throne, *"It seem's this is it? Shall we continue?"* He asked.

*"No,"* The man responded slowly, *"One more approaches, I smell him."* He said nodding into a specific spot into the words as if a person was going to walk out of that specific spot of dark filled forest. All eyes turning to the spot, the leader nodded to waiting... Wondering who would be the last to come.

Eventually the rustling of the tree's and the snapping of twigs filled the silent clearing as all watched with keen eyes as to see who the final initiate was to be. Then in that moment, the dried blood layered face of Shinsou emerged, his eyes focused, his breath heavy and laboured. Dragging behind him his cried. The leader merely smiled, *"Interesting."* However everyone has had visible looks of horror, some thinking to themselves, others spoke aloud.

*"A half dead kid? Is this some sort of sick joke?"*

_What happened to him?_

*"We should put the twerp out of his misery, he ain't got no business here."*

*"I'll kill him, love killing kids."* 

_What... The..?_

*"Y'know I do love the smell of blood in the night."*

Shinsou merely ignored their taunts and jibes, standing with them and faced forward to the five and the one sitting on the stump. Shinsou's eyes hazy and unable to see well now, as they began to lose focus. But he knew the man on the stump was his target. _Sonny Bill Williams_. *"Yo, young money. What happened to you?"* The nearest one to Shinsou asked, all ears listening intently.

"Nothing. Absolutely Nothing." He said summoning all the strength he could to make his voice strong and steady, Sonny Bill William's smile now turned into a grin, he had taken an interest in this kid.

The centre man who had previously asked when or not they could start now immediately broke out into speech. *"Okay, listen up. You have all came here to try to join our gang. Led by the missing-nin Sonny Bill. However we only accept the best. So we will now have one on one fights to the death. The winner of each fight will join our operation, the rest of you stand to the side and wait to be picked. To begin we will start with yo-"* 

*"No,"* The voice belonged to Sonny Bill himself, *"The kid fights first."* He ordered, the man nodded before turning around to pick a suitable combatant. He was met by a sea of eager faces all of them wanting to be matched against the poor, clearly, he was a child and half dead to boot all they had to do was kill him and they were in, who would not want a such a weak opponent? 

*"You."* The man said pointing towards the biggest and what looked like the most intimidating warrior there, the man had chosen based on appearance, thinking this massive warrior would beat any of the other's here, plus his size and strength could be used in the future whilst also deciding one swing would kill the boy quickly and end this faade of a child joining them. The rest of the hopefuls walked to the edges of the clearing to watch what they knew was going to be a killing, moaning and groaning that they wished they could of fought the boy.

However despite all that happened in the last few moments Shinsou's focus and concentration was now wavering, which was now clearly evident as the other fighter had turned to face him. Shinsou had not moved from his spot, his eyes completely out of focus whilst he still stood facing front. Only the calls of _"boy"_ brought him back from the near depths of unconsciousness which everyone clearly finding amusing as they their laughter rang in Shinsou's ears. 

Slowly he turned to face his opponent, he needed to win, he needed to get close to Sonny Bill Williams, so he could complete this mission. His breath hard and painful, his cracked ribs making it difficult to breath, each breath pained him, the simple act required to live now hurt him, merely for Shinsou to live he had to endure pain. Shinsou's hand now fumbled with the opening of his gourd he looked like an elderly man struggling to open an jar, which brought more roaring laughter from the crowd. Shinsou looked pitiful. Only Sonny Bill did not laugh but watched the boy with serious eyes. 

Eventually the men got tired of watching the boy struggle with the gourd, it wasn't going to save him or change in the inevitable, they thought. *"Fight."* But Shinsou had been too absorbed in trying to open his gourd he had not heard this, now the massive brought was thundering along towards Shinsou laughing maniacally. The man now mere metres away, his right arm pulling back like a gun being cocked and ready to fire. Finally he had managed to uncork the gourd. Just as the man's fist fired forward like jet powered piston. 

However it was met by nothing but sand, Shinsou shocked at the sand it had never done that before, rising up and defending him. It reminded him of when Rika would rush to his defence against the adults. The clearing now silent, apart from Sonny Bill who was now the only one laughing but not at the boy, at how foolishly everyone misjudged him, _you fool's this kid is 100x stronger then you all, he is a Shinobi!_ He thought and in that very moment the sand forming a thick whip and smashed against the giant of a men sending him backwards his arms flailing as he flew through the air sending him crushing into a tree with a groan. All eye's turned from the giant of a man who now stumbled groggily back to the kid, _What they fuck is he?_ They all thought in unison. 

Sonny Bill Williams now was walking forward, *"Kid you're in."* He said as if he had seen enough and the kid was accepted. Good, one step closer... Shinsou thought before closing his eyes and collapsing backwards onto the ground unconsciously. *"Wrex, Ryo, tend to the boy now."* Sonny barked. The two men ran to the boy's aid, and started to tend to his wounds they more they saw the more shocked and impressed they were with him. 

The big giant of a man was now next to Sonny, *"B-b-b-bbut, I could of one, please let me fight... I can win."* He begged Sonny. 

Sonny turned to him and smiled. *"Okay, fight me."* But before the man could respond, Sonny had stepped into him, his finger piercing his forehead killing him upon impact. Sonny's eyes closed as he said sharply. *"Shigun."* As he retracted his finger from the man's forehead a jet of blood followed. Sonny turned to face the rest of the initiates, his eyes opening as he smiled. 

They seemed to turn and run in slow motion, as Sonny smiled after them, None would get away, he had to kill them. He couldn't have them spreading word of what he had found today, he wouldn't let them spread word of his successor.​​


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 16, 2012)

_The Gentlemen
*Will Power*​_
_"Ribs can be broken, blood can be lost, damage can be done. But strength and will power? That can never be destroyed."_- The Gentlemen

There he laid, five feet back from the shear impact of the blast Hisoka had delivered to his ribs. His body sprawled across the ground in a pool of sanguine liquid as the crowd cheered for more. The phrases "Kill him!" and "End this!" never being said as often as had they been right now, and the man they where directed at? Helpless, his body not connecting with his head in the harmony that they should be. 

"Damn... That packs a punch."

The muffled voice came from the seemingly dead man, his muscles not even strong enough to lift his head, his words becoming hard to hear.

"I guess it's time for you to kill me now, huh?" 

His arm slowly brought itself up, palm touching the dirt floor. Lifting it's owner ever so steadily. Before long he had himself on his knees, revealing to both Hisoka and the crowd the affects of his arrow, the large hole that protruded from under his ribs, revealing both bone and his organs. Blood slowly dripping from multiple places all over his body, damage that would break and cripple both the weak and the strong. Death seemed to be drift and loom over him, as it appeared his feet would drop any minute.

The crowd went nuts.

"Pull an arrow and end my life?!"

His words began to pick up, louder and louder and as he said "arrow" the crowd went quiet listening to what he had to say, expecting to hear the last words of a man about to perish. 

"Cause a torrential storm of blood and joy?!" 

He rapidly turned, the speed contradicting with the shape his body was in, his eyes examining the crowd he was now facing.

"Play a game designed by barbarians and that of the madman Rayiko? Play a game that is designed to kill me and you?! Play a game designed only to please this god damned crowd!?" 

The crowd let out a flurry of whispers and "O's" as he spoke. In one moment he had insulted Rayiko, the crowd and the tournament itself. Something that almost guaranteed his death certificate should he even survive this match.

"Or maybe the crowd wants you to charge me with an arrow and plummet into my fucking neck!"

He coughed, blood shooting from his throat onto the ground below.

"Pardon my language."

He once again turned on his heels, this time facing Hisoka. His ice eyes staring at her, no past her, further. His eyes at that moment appeared to stare at the whole world around him, looking and despising everything in his sight.

"Hisoka... I know you are a good person, pledging not to harm unless it is brought upon you..."

He brought his hands together and pulled the gloves off them, throwing them onto the ground before him.

"But I ask you... Are you going to play a game designed for crazed men and barbarians?! Are you going to please this crowd and kill me? Are you going to do what they want?! Are you going to do what this tournament is all about?!"


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki
THE TOURNAMENT ARC
*
The shy teenage heartthrob sat in the hot springs filled with many people from many places across the world who the majority had come to spectacte the match. Cael was soaking in the corner with two new 'friends' he'd recently met - Lisanna, the pink-haired beauty with constantly-batting emerald green eyes and breasts the size of basketballs hidden underneath the water. The other was Lisanna's friend, who would soon introduce herself.

"Go on! Introduce yourself~!" 

Lisanna gave her friend a gentle nudge, the soothing water acting as a censor for both young ladies. They were both older than Cael - probably 16 upwards. The boy easily passed for that age, but he still had the mental age of 14 which was technically a child, meaning his reactions were bound to be childish. He was just hoping the girls, especially Lisanna, wouldn't make any moves both would regret. 

The two girls giggled with eachother as the clearly outgoing Lisanna tried to convince her friend who was red from embarrassment rather than the heat of the springs to say hello. They nudged and pushed eachother, giggling hysterically as they glanced looks at Cael who was only a meter away. Despite this, they still managed to keep their childish giggles and whispers quiet enough so he had no clue.

"F-Fine fine!" The brunette sighed, surrendering to Lisanna's persuasive ways. Her distinctive blue eyes swerved around to Cael with an adoring smile, moving closer as she shuffled closer to the tense blonde. 

"My name's Nessa, nice to meet you Cael-kun," She purred, her shoulders now rubbing against Cael's. The boy swallowed his saliva as her hand caressed his neck before slowly sliding down his chest...

"W-What are you doing!?" The boy leaped away from her at lightning speed, crying out as he did. Many other men, especially boys his age who have too much testosterone to handle would jump on the wagon of two older girls down for it.

This wasn't a normal testosterone-filled teenager however.

"I was just being friendly~! Don't worry, I won't hurt you! ♡" Nessa defended her actions but it was no use even grovelling to young Cael Nasaki. His opinions and beliefs had been formed long ago and weren't going to change overnight.

"Hey hey! Don't get prickly with her Cael! She's just upset because her boyfriend dumped her recently~!" Lisanna spoke up to defend Nessa, claiming that it was a broken relationship that led to her being so quick to something like this. Cael didn't answer immediately, instead hanging his head down with his blue eyes staring into his blurred reflection in the water.

"Just keep your distance then..."

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Cael Nasaki l Liquid Time*
 *TYPICAL ENCOUNTERS AND CLICH?S

*Cael held Moro's hand gently on his shoulder while his other was firm around her voluptous hips. Her sugar brown eyes, her hair skinned back into two neat buns, her cheongasm adorned with beautiful designs and stylings with gold and red colour schemes; it was all so paralyzing in the midnight light. The party revellers just below were still partying their livers away even to the piano-themed music while these two danced with elegance and grace. Every step Cael made was followed by Moro, the true gentleman leading the woman through the dance. 
​"You dance much?" He asked with a smile, trying to make cheap small talk. It was difficult to not just lean in and rest his head on her shoulder as most would in a romantic dance. But he had to keep it strictly friends only. Even if they weren't friends. Or were they?


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC
*
"And that's all we've managed to discover so far," Lessar concluded, shuffling the piles of papers spread out across the table into a neat stack before slipping them into a large handbag sat beside her.

"Is that it? I was hoping Cendrillion would play her cards right, but it seems as if she's not even playing anymore. Are you sure she hasn't been injured or anything?" Shell asked, finding it hard to believe that it was so quiet back home. She hadn't even fought her battle yet so it was silent on both sides. Still, she expected Cendrillion to at least launch an attack against Lessar and Skye while she was gone, but it seems as if the woman has other problems to deal with, or is planning something much bigger.

"That's it. We even hired some nobodies to do a stakeout at MAIDEN's hideout - nothing._ I don't think they're even there,_" Lessar responded with an exapserated sigh at the end before picking up her brown leather bag and hooking it over her shoulder. "I'll get going now. Skye's still in the crowd watching the current battle, and I have some other business to attend to."

"What business?"

"I'm sure you know what. Bye for now Shell~" Lessar waved her fingers before moving through the large crowd of people walking through the stadium, dissapearing into a blend of colours. The loud cheers of excitment made it difficult for the two to even meet in the first place, but it wasn't much of a problem. Lessar and Skye weren't here just to watch Shell afterall. They came on other business.

As she let out a bored sigh, Shell crossed her legs and began to tap the straw in her drink. She was sat at the table on her own now with most of the crowd of people having topped up on food and now outside watching the battle.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 16, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc

The young ice wielding shinobi walked his way through the crowd that once rose their voice in awe of his spectacle against a powerful opponent, a Senju nonetheless, his muscles felt slightly heavy, fatigued over his battle, yet unscathed, he felt proud that he managed to go through such an intense battle with only partially some amount of his chakara being drained, however, many battles had been demonstrated so far, each better than the next, many humans demonstrating their inept abilities, as they progressed through the rounds with vigor. This brought Ryoji's lip to form, a smirk that brew pleasure, excitement was upon him, hovering like an eagle around it prey.  Ryoji wanted to once more, witness the sensation of cheers and battle coursing through his being.

"I wonder who's next... maybe I'll battle someone I know once again. Hopefully one that isn't gonna joke around throughout the hole round again. So not cool." 

Ryoji said as he walked amongst the crowded passage, his eyes locked on the distance, wanting to escape all brewing cheers that demanded for blood and gore. Unaware the young blue haired shinobi, who's eyes sparkled with the beams of sunlight, one that made the iris seem the plaster his eyes with the pigment of sapphire. His shoulder tapped what seemed like a woman that walked among the crowd, her hands held a briefcase, Ryoji quickly turned his head.

"Oh, sorry about that ma'am."

However no response came from this woman, she just shrug of the bump and continued down the road. Ryoji head slightly turned to the side, until it took a diagonal angle, witnessing as she continued and faded amongst the people. He shrugged not giving to much of a thought on what just happened, once he turned he witnessed a sight that evoked a slight memory to be envision into his head.

"Ah, it's you." 

His voice murmured under his breath as he continued down the road. A female shinobi he had encountered a few months or weeks back, one that threatened him to kill him, he came towards her, witnessing her play with the end of her straw as he said.

"Hello, Shell. Long time no talk."


​


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*"Hello Shell. Long time no see."

She wasn't even facing the direction of the voice but she instantly recognised it. Images of her dignity being rinsed away and Cendrillion's evil grin as she tugged the strings of the entire plan flashed through her mind. The one that appeared constantly however was of a boy with striking blue hair and a nonchalant expression.

Shell spun around instantly, drawing a kunai from her holster as she did so she ended her twirl with him pinned against a wall and the metal blade that decides one's fate pressed against his warm neck.

"What are you doing here? One would think you would avoid seeing me after the vow I made," The princess growled with the fierce look of a lion in her eyes and her teeth locked in place.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 16, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc

Laughter escaped his lips, a slightly weak chuckle as his eyes were pinned, much like him, in her eyes. Her haired swayed, the wall had him trapped, a cold blade was placed on his throat. Her grip on him was strong, but not strong to rival his, however, he awaited. Her words resounded in his ears, her mien demonstrated large resentment, but all that Ryoji managed to do was break into a slight smirk.

"Hehehehe. Please, Shell. You should've know by now that threats don't easily make me waver in fear."

His right hand lifted slightly, the clanging sound of metal started emanating from his arm. His eyes still fiercely locked with hers as he continued with his words.

"I'm part of this tournament. Didn't you witness the first round?"

He said as his smirk became a smile. 

"I won. Could you believe it?"

His hand rose towards hers, gripping her wrist with his palm, a slight amount of his strength had brew in his grip as he pulled her arm, he felt her shake, forcing to stay put, but Ryoji's strength out did hers. Soon slightly pushing her away, as he pushed himself of the wall, and dusted away any remains of dirt that had made it's way towards his clothing.

"You better not do that, people might get the wrong idea, Shell."

​


----------



## Cjones (Feb 16, 2012)

*Hisoka*
Tournament Arc: VS The Gentlemen - Finale ​

Hisoka could barely (barely being a rather generous word here) stand on her own two feet. The majority of her support was shifted from her legs to the bow that used as a weapon. It was sturdy enough to keep her from falling, but whenever she tried to take a step she would begin to wobbly uncontrollable. He had done some pretty deep internal injuries that would take  a while for her to recover from. She was sure she wouldn't have no where near as much mobility as she usually had. It was in her capacity to relieve herself of this pain, she was a doctor a medical ninja of the Fujibayashi clan. It was in her power for her to heal less serious injuries in order to alleviate some of the intense pain that she was feeling here and now. Though instead she sought to bear this pain she was feeling, as she looked at The Gentlemen do the same.

The young woman listened intently as he brought himself to his feet and began to speak. Describing just how barbarian this whole thing was. Simply a game designed to pit that all against each other, by a man who seemed to think he was above them all. A game designed to pit people against one another in a fight that could lead to the death of one. Games for people to look out and get their thrill of violence by watching two people go at each other like caged animals. Hisoka couldn?t help, but agree with everything this boy in front of her was saying. Besides she was only really here because of the threat that was hidden beneath his, Raikyo Uchiha, message to them all.


"Hisoka... I know you are a good person, pledging not to harm unless it is brought upon you..." He began speaking directly toward her. "But I ask you... Are you going to play a game designed for crazed men and barbarians?! Are you going to please this crowd and kill me? Are you going to do what they want?! Are you going to do what this tournament is all about?!"

The Fujibayashi girl looked around her, at all the people watching and then back at The Gentlemen. Immediately her eyes fell down to the wound that she had inflicted upon him. There wasn?t a single doubt in her mind as to what she should do next. She had settled on it at the very beginning before she had even walked onto this stage to begin this battle. The bow that she used for battle, would now be a crutch as she began to limp herself over toward the young man. For the moment she had allow herself to enjoy the thrill of battle and the violence that accompanied it, but now it was obvious.

This battle was over.

 The crowd all around was quiet as walked over and stood next to the man she was just fighting. Grabbing his arm Hisoka lifted it over her shoulder before giving him a very weak grin and feeble thumbs up. ?I wouldn?t dare take a life, as a doctor, it?s my duty to save lives. ? She began speaking.  ?I had already decided from the beginning that no matter what happened, I would take care of you before I took care of myself. So why don?t we exit together and you let me treat that wound?m?kay?? She said sweetly.

?Though don?t forget that I won.? She joked.

_Crowd?_
In the crowd a visibly happy young man stood with a smile that brimmed with pride. Though it wasn?t for himself, it was for the girl he watched fight with her all. ?Looks like she made it through huh?? He said looking down at the child by his side. The little girl stood relaxed, compared to show she was earlier, as she watched as her friend began to walk out. Still, there was something about this she wasn?t getting, like the fact that she was helping her enemy walked out, but for now there was only thing she cared about.

?Hisoka?s alright Hyuubato.?

?Yea she is Maiko, and I couldn?t be any more proud of her.?
​​​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 16, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​










​
Many fights have passed on the stage of Pod 1. The patient and emotionless boy still had yet to fight his upcoming opponent. As each fight had passed, Noctis carefully watched from behind the scene. Tenshi had tied with the Nara clan member which was good enough. She tried her best to keep the shadows off of her and ended with a decent result. However Yomi had lost against the Orochi clan member. Noctis didn't want to concern himself with her loss but he had to considering the fact she is a part of his chosen team. 

With that, it was up to Noctis to win his match to stay in the tournament otherwise his team would be automatically disqualified without question. There were other matches as well that Noctis had to pay attention to in order to get a good idea of their fighting style as much as possible. Not only that, there were other people around him speaking of the other fights in Pod 2, especially the one with the mysterious Reikon clan member and a boy named Cael Nasaki. Rumours or not, taking a note of them was something wise to do.

The Prince, Noctis, was in the same position for the past few hours. Leaning back against the pillar behind him with his arms crossed and silently observing the fights or eavesdropping on other people's conversations.

"_My fight doesn't seem to be anytime soon, especially with large break time between fights. I might as well try and do something. I wonder what my father and the others are up to?_"

Deeply thinking about the ones who accompanied him here, he then realized that there was a bunch of stores and shops nearby in which he noticed before he arrived at the tournament.

"_I've been training alot this past week.... I guess it wouldn't hurt to visit a hot spring while waiting..._"

With the recurring and annoying noises coming from the people around him, he   started to get a headache. He knew his body had to be in tip-top shape before his next fight, so relaxing before his fight even begins was a good idea. Knowing that, he pushed himself off the pillar and walked towards the exit.

"_Hopefully I make it back in time... Well I wouldn't have to worry, I have 4 hours after all..._"

Silently muttering to himself, he left the contestant quarters ignoring anything that was happening around him. 

Eventually, Noctis found himself entering the series of shops and stores not too far off from the tournament grounds. "_Hmmph.... I guess this is the place I spotted..._" There were alot of people roaming around the area, mostly people from the tournament since it was the periodic 4 hour break right after a match is done. The people around him started to quietly say things like "_Isn't it that Prince from the Ranen clan? He's in the tournament right?_" or "_He looks gorgeous! No wonder he's from a high class clan_" or even "_I probably won't even have a chance with him, he doesn't look like the type to date anyone_" All these statement made involving him eventually made his head ache more.

As he gave his usual sigh, Noctis couldn't help but notice the flashy lights coming from what looks like to be a hot springs. But it was quite obvious after he read the name of the place: _Satoshi's Hot Springs of Love and Care_.

"_Well then, I'll just be in and out..._"

Upon entering the front doors, some of the people inside had completely changed their behaviour after they had noticed him and acted like the ones from outside. Ignoring them, Noctis eventually made himself into the male changing room. 

There were other guys in here, but yet again Noctis paid no heed to them. He only focused on doing what he came here to do in preparation for his next match. But yet again, they gave him the shocked looks that asked, "_What's a prince like yourself doing here?_", only to attempt to make him feel like an something that didn't belong in middle class.

Without any further ado, Noctis took off his unique leather clothes and grabbed a white towel. After wrapping the towel around his waist, he exited the changing room leaving the questioned and curious males behind to themselves. 

Before entering the actual hot springs itself, a sign above the boy had read:_Female hot springs are under repair! Male hot springs are now shared! Sorry for the inconvienience (: ~ Satoshi-San_ 

"_A shared bath this time huh? What a pain......_"

Letting out a breath of air in annoyance, he entered the hot springs trying to find a good bath to lay in. Upon passing by a group of people, two girls and one blonde haired guy, Noctis heard one of them ask, "My name's Nessa, nice to meet you Cael-kun."

Hearing the familiar name being spoken, he stopped and he thought to himself.

"_Cael-kun? The same Cael from the tournament? Whatever... Thats none of my concern...._"

He was about to continue off walking without interruptions.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 16, 2012)

Laix said:


> *Cael Nasaki l Liquid Time*
> *TYPICAL ENCOUNTERS AND CLICH?S
> 
> *Cael held Moro's hand gently on his shoulder while his other was firm around her voluptous hips. Her sugar brown eyes, her hair skinned back into two neat buns, her cheongasm adorned with beautiful designs and stylings with gold and red colour schemes; it was all so paralyzing in the midnight light. The party revellers just below were still partying their livers away even to the piano-themed music while these two danced with elegance and grace. Every step Cael made was followed by Moro, the true gentleman leading the woman through the dance.
> ...



*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I have dance a couple of times, I am not that really good at all. You are better at it than I am. What is your other intrest size classic dancing?" She started to blush again as her chest tighten as she never felt like this before, what was this feeling love? Nobody could fall in love with her at all, she needed to get away from Cael to get these emotions at of her system. She stop dancing with Cael as she had this sicking feeling in her stomache or were they those butterflies in her stomache.

"Give me a minute or two, I just need some water. I don't feel well. I guess I caught up in the music and everything else."

She did not want to diss or make Cael mad all these feelings were just so confusion to her. She did not know why she had any of these feelings as they just met and he was just a friend to her. She pulled out her water conteen and open the cap. She took a few long gulps of water. She did not pulled the small amout of hair out of her left eye. She sighed as she wished she was not coming down with anything at all.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 16, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission LT]

*She took the note and simply nodded. She wasn't in the mood to write back, so all she insisted on doing had been smiling and nodding towards her fellow companion. She turned around and mulled the thought over for quite a while. Their mission had been to put a stop to the man's plans no matter what it took, but even so they killed everyone here, meaning the entire village of people. In fact, this probably meant they killed the client as well. Would there be any way how they could get their payment?

Shizune paced around, thinking to herself, and finally the brightest idea popped into her head. This man had been hoarding the wealth all to himself, thus that must mean there should be more than plenty enough for both of them to receive their payment. She quickly pulled a pen and paper out, quickly writing the idea over to Yomi. Nodding to herself thanks to this idea almost knocked the glasses that sat on her face right off, but she didn't mind, she was proud of this idea.

Quickly turning around she scavenged for what was something like a safe. After a few minutes of searching it had already been a no go, but suddenly she opened the mans closet, and inside lay giant golden doors. If she was correct all his treasures should lie inside. She tried budging the doors open, but they were much heavier than the ones that led to the bedroom. Regardless she eventually forced them open, to find piles of ryo and gold. 

She made her way through, making sure only to pick up the correct amount. Even if all this money was stolen, she wouldn't want to be called a thief for taking more than she had been owed. After finishing she turned to Yomi, which had also seemed to collect her rewards. Quickly bowing a smile lit on her face, running out of the temple. Before Yomi was out of sight though Shizune turned back around and waved one last time, before taking off once again, leaving the two down their own separate paths.

*[Mission End]*​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 16, 2012)

> Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha​



Ikki sat on the shore of the river, shaking the wetness from his head.  He had started a fire and had his clothes drying over the flame.  He was sitting in the sand in his pants, which he had previously dried, when a large beast landed in front of him with a boy who looked a bit older than he.  It was deadly silent as they stared at each other.  A few moments passed.  Some crickets sounded off in the distance.  Finally Ikki decided to speak.  He silently stood and walked to the boy, his eyes never leaving the eyes of the guy in front of him.  They both engaged in a stare down, neither of their eyes wavering.  Ikki rose his hand.

"Yo."



> _Thrills_
> *Client:* C-Bass
> *Rank:* D
> *Description:* There's a race every year known as the Air Race Championships that happens every year. It's for shinobi who can fly without summons so is only for those who are truly the best at their game. I'm unable to participate, but it's too late for me to just quit. If I can get a replacement, that would be great. If you haven't got the hint already, just win the race. You can keep all the money that you win.
> *Reward:* 5,000 l 10 + 1p​



Itsuki walked along the pathway through the forest, a bag in his hand.  He glanced down at it curiously.  The old man who had given him these had really bugged him, but he couldn't place why.  He was to enter some sort of race...  For those who could fly?  What did that mean?  Eventually his patience ran out and dropped the bag before opening it to see what was inside.

"Huh?  What're these?"



Ikki strapped the strange looking footwear on and stood, a little wobbly.  "Alright, the old man said press hard with your heel to activate...  What does activate mean?"  He pressed down and the wheels began to spin furiously, shooting him through the forest.  "Whoa, whoa, WHOA!  WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?!?!?!"    He zoomed through the forest, barely managing to avoid trees and shrubbery.  Eventually he managed to right himself and get the hang of turning and accelerating.  Before long he was racing through the forest at breakneck speed, the wind rushing through his hair. "No...  No way!"  He began to cheer and shout with happiness as he zoomed through the forest with minimal effort.  He tried to come to a stop and fell over on his face.

"Ouch!  Man...  That was exhilarating.  What are these things?"


----------



## Laix (Feb 17, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki
THE TOURNAMENT ARC
*
"Oh... My... _*GOD!!*_ ♡♡♡" ​
Nessa gasped in excitement with a stretched grin on her face. Her eyes had lit up like strobe lights and her fingers were interlaced together like she was praying. At this moment Nessa had no care for her dignity and had even flashed her breasts from the water as she raised herself.

"*PRINCE NOCTIS LUCIS RANEN IS HERE!!!!!!*" ​
The typical teenager screamed with delight, rushing out of the water to drag him in. The unsuspecting prince didn't get a chance to react as Nessa's surprising strength managed to force him into the water with her. It wasn't a violent pull that could injure the Prince, rather just her forcing him to sit down in the water next to her. She was probably already tired of Cael and was going for older, better looking men then Cael. 

_Who could resist Noctis afterall?_ Jet black hair that Nessa started running her fingers through; A well-toned body that her hand began stroking and money. Lots and lots of money that Nessa would soon have her claws in if the potential golddigger had her way.

"Noctis?" Cael repeated his name, trying to think where he'd heard it before. Of course everyone had heard of his surname. They owned their own damn kingdom. He turned his attention to the boy, blocking out anything Nessa was screaming.

"Noctis Ranen? Are you in the tournament?" He asked curiously. Lisanna was tired of being ignored and reached for Cael, her hands pulling him closer towards her devilish grin. 

"Forgotten about Lisanna already~?" She asked with a sweet tone to her voice, almost patronizing. Her hands wandered around the red-faced boy's chest before ending at his shoulders, where she turned him around to face him. "If that's true, then I'll give you something you won't forget~"

With a smirk on her lips, Lisanna went underwater and Cael felt something be touched that shouldn't be touched. He quickly let out a shriek and dashed away from her, ending up next to Noctis away from Lisanna.

"*I'VE GOT A GIRLFRIEND FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!*" He cried, screaming out the first thing he could think of. 

---------------------------------------------------------------​*
Cael Nasaki l Liquid Time*
 *TYPICAL ENCOUNTERS AND CLICHS

*Cael couldn't help but frown as Moro claimed she was feeling a little unwell and needed some water. He lowered his hand from her waist so she could dash over to her bag and take out a drink. While she was doing this, Cael saw a girl dressed in a bikini with a colourful sash around her hips walk in from the stairs. In her hands were two water bottles filled to burst.

"We noticed you two love birds dancing up here and I thought I'd give you some of our drink! Well, actually I didn't think of it Mini suggested it because she has some strong thoughts about people being hydrated. Did you know that you can die from drinking too much water? So go easy eh!! Wouldn't want you to pass out and like fall from the top of the building! Actually that would be much more serious than you think. Imagine if you just fell from the sky like fallen angels and killed someone! The party would be ruined and we'd be well--- fucked! Oh well, shit happens I guess. I always say that to myself in times of need. Like when my grandma died - goodness bless her soul - I just told myself 'shit happens' and the pain was washed away! Better than praying to any fucking god out there! - But please, do bless her soul -"​
The girl rambled on, going from uninteresting subject to uninteresting subject to an uniterested Cael. She only came up here to give them a drink yet she ended up talking about her dead grandmother.

"What water is it?" Cael asked, trying not to be rude by avoiding any mention of her rambling.

"Herbal green leaf water. Apparently the herbs absorb the molecules or something and make it 10x better! That's what Mini said. She's a proper health freak and thinks everything can kill you. The girl scrubs her mouth out everyday to get rid of germs! Though I swear germs are good for you? At least some of them. They like kill of stuff and that while the evil ones kill you... A bit like Kara!!" 

The girl began to break down in tears while Cael stared in astonishment. Could someone be this weird? 

"That's sad. Can I have my drink now? _Please?_"

The girl quickly wiped away her tears and immediately handed the two drinks to Cael.

"S-Sorry! How can I lose my dignity like that? Breaking down in front of strangers... Well excuse me! This is just like what Mini said. Apparently-"

"Thanks for the drink now. Bye miss!" 

Cael interrupted her to save his own dignity from snapping. He gave her a false smile and led her through the door and downstairs with a quick wave before walking back up to Moro. He didn't say a word as he handed Moro her drink with a genuine smile before cracking off the lid of his own. The teenager immediately felt the strong smell float out and realised that this was very strong water - if water at all. However he was thirsty himself, so this was the best he was going to get.

Cael gulped it down, drinking the entire bottle in just a few minutes. It barely even quenched his first and left a very sour taste in his throat. The boy began to gag and cough over the edge of the apartment building when he noticed the same girl below. She was talking to another blonde who were both glancing up at Cael and pointing with mischevious smiles.


----------



## Laix (Feb 17, 2012)

*Shell*
 *THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*What a dickhead.

The boy just _laughed_ at her. He mocked her thinking, her anger, her beliefs, her life. All with just one weak chuckle that sounded more like an wicked old man gasping for air. Ryoji revealed he was in the tournament and won the battle. It didn't come as a surprise to her, but it did take a great blow to her ego. She hadn't even fought yet nor had she watched his battle.

Dickhead.

"Oh, you won your little battle did you Ryoji-kun~~ (!)" She spoke with a childish, mocking voice while pouting her bottom lip. "Aww that's so good of you! Well done (!)"

Shell's face went from sweet and just weird to narrow eyes and a straight face. 

"Cut the shit. When you fought me, I was only half the strength I am now. Don't get cocky you little sod."

She put her kunai away, stepping back from him after already being pushed off by the boy of equal strength. Right now she saw him as her enemy. He worked for Cendrillion, the main enemy right now in her life. Therefore he was considered a member of MAIDEN, even if he claimed to be just someone for hire. She couldn't take chances. He could be relaying all information he gains to Cendrillion. The wicked bitch could've even had Ryoji enter this to keep track of Shell.

Well good thing Lessar was here doing the exact same job.

"You're working together with that bitch Cendrillion aren't you? She probably sent you here to keep track of me, correct? Well, it's no use. Make a foul move and you're done. I won't even need to call back up for small shit like you. Even the deranged Cendrillion's more of a threat than _you._"


----------



## River Song (Feb 17, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*
The spider and the Fly

She was sitting in the waiting room, playing with a glob of spit, looking boredly at the wall, it had exactly 623 tiles, she was sure, she had counted them ten times. Suddenly something seemed to seep in through the door, a sort of smoke, thick and almost viscous in the air. Hikari stood up immediately, her eyes darting around as she ran to the door that the smoke was bellowing from.

Wrenching it open she stared in disbelief, the whole stadium was filled with spoke, it was different from something burning, if that was happen the smog would carry a smell but there was no smell just a thick smog
Snap

Suddenly as it collected into a sphere, as if it was sucked into a vacuum. Hikari’s eyes quickly focused, there was someone under the ball of smoke, she stared at him, she had seen his face before, suddenly realisation hit her, it was Uchiha Rakiyo. What was happening? Was he trying to kill them all? That’s why he called this tournament, so he could have us all in one, Wait!

Hikari’s head suddenly shot to the side, in front of the Uchiha here was a creature; one of indescribable size and stature, Hikari could feel its power course through her very soul as is roared. She didn’t know what this thing was but she knew it was dangerous.

“What the hell is that thing?” she screamed to no-one in particular. “That my girl, is the Sanbi.” She heard a voice say, she knew that voice, it floated like a whisper and tickled the inside of your ear. She whipped round and saw her; it was Namira, once again in a wheel chair, sitting in the spectators stands. “Good luck in your fight child.” she said smiling, it was an evel malicious smile.

She was confused; she was cornered on both sides, one by Namira, the other by an Uchiha and this thing called the sanbi. She watched the battle here yes lighting up as she watched the pompous man and the beast battle it out, in the end there was only one winner though, she wanted to say the lesser of two evils one, but to be honest she didn’t know which was worse. 
Sighing she turned away walking back into the recesses of the arena, she didn’t know how she would get out of this, but she would hold her head high and try with all her might.

*Perri Kiyomori*

She looked on at her opponent, they were to spar each other. It was pointless really, Perri already knew who would win, and it wasn’t the cocky blond-haired boy who was smirking at her. Their sensei was standing at the side explaining the rules, it was the standard stuff: No torture, No Killing, No taunting. To be perfectly honest Perri thought it sucked the fun out of fighting. 

*BEGIN*

Her hands were already pulling at the not on her scroll as her opponent rushed forward, his hand swung back in a sloppy fashion, she knew she was going to punch now so she stepped back finally freeing the scroll from its confines, quickly making a handseal she thr flicked the scroll open, revealing Nirvana. Quickly she attached chakra strings to the blue monstrosity while her opponent formed handseals. Suddenly her opponent opened his mouth, releasing a barrage of needles. She quickly moved Nirvana to the side, while dodging the needles herself.

Moving her hands she forced Nirvana to move forward, extending her metal claws, it rushed forwards, rising its clawed hand up, preparing to swing it down, her opponent was fast though, he rolled to the side, causing nirvana’s claw to embed itself in the earth.

Her opponent seized this opportunity dashing forward while nirvana was trapped in the earth. Perri only smiled as she raised her left hand, pointing her index and pinkie fingers out, similar to a rocker sign.  Nirvana turned around, its right hand sill embedded in the earth. It stretched out its other hand, looking like it was reaching for something, then suddenly a barrage of small pellets erupted form the blue hands. The crashed into the boy’s leg, each making a small explosion, the resulting one was strong enough to send the boy flying across the field.

They boy stood up, glaring at Perri, a limp now visible when he ran at her again, he seemed completely oblivious to the fact that Nirvana had freed itself. Nirvana following behind him, Perri had put her hands behind her back to hide the fact she was controlling the puppet. The boy almost reached the small puppeteer but it was too late. Nirvana’s long demonic arms wrapped around the boy, as its large bulbous blue head reached over is neck,. Then holding him down Perri made a hand movement. The puppet opened its mouth and exhaled a poisonous gas. 

“Game set and match.” Perri said as the boy fell unconscious


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 17, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​


An unsuspecting squeal was heard from one of the females from the group of three behind Noctis.

"*PRINCE NOCTIS LUCIS RANEN IS HERE!!!!!!*" ​
Usually the boy would silently ignore anyone who recognizes him unless it was someone of importance, but before he could walk away the very same girl who screamed his name suddenly grabbed his arm. Noticing this, Noctis turned his head around to see who it exactly was. A brunette with innocent blue eyes had merged her bare naked breasts against his arm.

"_Do you need-_"

He choked on his sentence as he was forcefully pulled into the bath that was being used by the group of three. The one known as Cael, and the other two girls. As soon as Noctis had realized what had just happened, he got even more annoyed than he was before.

"*What was that for?!*"

Noctis angrily barked with his teeth clenched shut right afterwards. But then he felt the teenage girl had started to stoke his hair with her slender fingers and continued onto through his well adjusted chest. But of course, Noctis couldn't feel the meaning behind satisfaction or pleasure. He had no sense of sexual desires and his testosterone levels were as low as a senior's. He clicked his tongue as he was ready to push her away from him. But then the blonde boy in the bath with him interrupted his thoughts.

"Noctis Ranen? Are you in the tournament?"


Showing off the curious blonde hair face, Noctis observed the one named Cael being gripped tightly by the girl with strawberry colored hair. Having completely forgotten the girl arousing his body, Noctis opened his mouth.

"_Yes, but I'm here to fight through my own reasons.... And I presume you're the Cael Nasaki I heard about?_"

Before Cael could even think of answering, the girl beside smirked having some sort of sickish idea pop up in her mind. She dive underneath the bath water and a second later Cael ended up sitting right beside the Prince.

"*I'VE GOT A GIRLFRIEND FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!*"


The boy couldn't help but to sigh again since Cael didn't answer his question right away. Still ignoring the sexually attractive girl beside him, Noctis decided to relax regardless of his situation and knowing that it would take alot of effort to get out of. He crossed his arms and pushed his back against the edge of the bath.

"_I heard your fight with that Reikon clan member went well._"

From the possible rumours and gossip he heard from the people in the contestant quarters, he really didn't have anything more to say than that.



_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_​

After several moments, Ifrit sped up even more upon realizing that he was close to finding the person inside the vicinity of the Field of Disward. The area that only Noctis and now Ifrit knows of in the Ranen Territory. 

"*Kid, I got him. He's just up ahead!*"

Uponing hearing this, Noctis charged at his full speed seeing an opening out of  the forest. He landed into an area where he heard the trickling of running water, only to find himself by a river. A few seconds later, Ifrit landed beside him.

"*Shiit, you never sped like that in our fight. Uhh, kid?*"

Noctis was too focused on the newly found individual in front of him to answer his companion's question. Ifrit looked ahead to see a boy sitting down beside a fireplace drying off his clothes. The beast got a hold of the situation when both Noctis and the mysterious boy were staring down at each other silently.

The very same boy approached Noctis and raised his hand.

"Yo."

With the simple greeting, Noctis raised his palm and slapped it into his forehead. He turned to the idly standing beast behind him.

"_Ifrit.... did you ever happen to come across the idea that this 'intruder' was just a harmless wanderer?_"

"*You never asked, kid.*"

In utter annoyance, Noctis sighed turning his head back towards the individual. 

"_I apologize for scaring you in any means... But, it was probably because no one tends to enter this area, so we both got a little suspicious._"

Noctis crossed his arms to relax the situation in order to prove to be harmless towards the boy in front.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 17, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc

Her words were as sharps as ever, her eyes were like those of a panther, one that gleamed with furious intent, as if he was her prey, all her did was laugh once more, stroking the forelock of his hair backwards exposing his forehead. Such a paranoid human being, haha, it made him believe that she was really just some type of soldier under some large organization.

"Please, get your facts straight before you go accusing people, Shell."

He said, the smirk that was once plastered in his face completely changed into a plain facial expression, not angry, not serious, just a plain old bland expression clearly visible in his mien. Even though her words were as cold as his jutsu, all he did was just stare and release the words from his mouth.

"I never even met Cendrillion in person, I was handed a mission and I did it. Pretty simple, no? The fact I enter the tournament was.."

He lifted his arm, revealing his gauntlet; the Melody Arm, one that held the name of his father engraved in it's steel. Mitsunari Ivery. Pointing at the distance, witnessing demonstrating the s destruction caused by the meteor shower, slight as it might have been now, it was there, but he continued.

"My clan had suffered quite the impact. I know you don't care, but hear me out. My father, had died along with many, many of my clan members under the sea of restless ash caused by these meteors. I was deemed clan leader, the moment I stepped on my clans village. Destruction reigns and my people are hungry and in need of shelter."

Even though Ivery's were impervious to the cold, he wanted them to have a warm bed to sleep on, a roof over their heads. 

"Please, whatever this Cendrillion plans are, I'm not in anyway part of it. Nor would I get involve in human affair. But, hey if your so sure of this..."

walking towards her, her place his one her kunai hostler, pulling the kunai out her pouch and placing it on her grip, closing her fingers and placing the kunai on his chest, slight pressing on his flesh, not enough to pierce. His eyes locked on hers.

"Strike me down right here and now."​


----------



## River Song (Feb 17, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

She sat back down in the chair, everyone was quite now, the events that had just unfolded had left everyone astounded. It was an uncomfortable silence; the tension could be cut with a knife. Hikari sat, drumming one of her rights hands against the arm of the chair.

Of course she was shocked and abit scared but she wouldn?t let people know this. She closed her eyes gathering her thoughts before opening them; she would have to fight soon. She took a small box out of her bag and placed it on the table. She opened it up, it was a set of face paints and some make-up. She would slaughter someone in front of hundreds of people; she would have to look the part.

She picked up the black lipstick, bringing it to her lips. After that she applied various face paints and blushers, then it came to eye-liner. She held the black pencil to her eye and ever so slightly drew around her eye.

*?OWWWW?*

She screamed, throwing the offending pencil across the room. Her eye now was blood shot red and her make-up was smudged.? For Fuck?s sake.? She muttered reaching for the wipes


----------



## Kei (Feb 17, 2012)

Yomi

She watched the boy leave and she didn't want to stop him, Yomi only watched for a minute before turning around. She didn't say anything as she went up the stairs and continued her own little thought process. It was nice though, that time she wasted with the boy. It was something new to her, and for a minute she didn't have to think about anything else. Not her own failure in life, nor what that failure did to the others in her team...

Yomi eyes settled as reality made her realize what she did....

Not too much time had passed since her last match. So her wounds were still fresh in her heart, she could still feel the rumbling in her stomach. Not because of anger but because of the sick feeling of doing something wrong. That feeling that was going to be there.

The simple matter that she shamed herself and the people...

Was too much for the girl to handle, but she wasn't going to say anything. She was going to have to be strong because no one was going to be there when she falls again. No one but her and Koe, Koe who was sleeping and was waiting patiently for that sign to come on out.

Yomi walked up the stairs and began to make her way as she touched her chest, as long as she had the power to protect it doesn't matter. 

Soon she a pencil that touched her boot...Yomi looked down and then back up to see a girl putting on her makeup, she picked up the makeup pencil and walked towards the girl.

"I believe this is yours?" Yomi asked handing the girl the pencil


----------



## River Song (Feb 17, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

_"I believe this is yours?" _

She looked up from her mirror to see a girl holding out her eyeliner. She knew the girl; she had fought in the last round. Hikari grimaced, trying to remember her name; it was something like Yami, or Yono, maybe Yuri. She chuckled to herself, looking back up at the girl pushing her blond hair out of her eyes, she supposed she better start talking.

?Why thank you, I really should remember your name, I beg your pardon but it has slipped from my mind? she said in a posh tone, her hand making delicate gestures. 

Her mother had always taught her to make a good first impression, and that was exactly what she planned to do. She looked Yomi straight in the eye, a grin threatening to break through her serious facade. 

Slowly she opened her mouth, still holding eye contact with Yomi, suddenly a thin stream of we shot out of her mouth, attaching to the eyeliner. Smiling around the web in her mouth Hikari stuck her tongue out, using it to reel in the web. When she had finished the stubby pencil sat on her lips.
Then she sat back, revealing her two extra sets of arms. With one pf her extra appendages she reached up to her mouth and pulled the pencil out with a pop.

?So, you can run along, or you can stay and get freaky.?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 17, 2012)

*Zero Enna*
_*Deja Vu All Over Again*_

Zero listened to the monologue of rainbows and bubblegum drops that were serenaded upon Hisoka. This was the strongest attack that could be launched, a prosaic assault appealing to the medic's more noble nature. It was manipulative and dastardly tactic that would test the nerve of Hisoka. Zero's hand drifted to the inside of his cowl, he produced his silver butterfly of mayhem. He wanted oh so badly to cut out the tongue of the Gentleman for the turmoil he was trying to incite. It was such a contradiction; the fact was that this tournament was Darwinism at its root. Sure the Clans had been forced into it but why were rogue solitary ninja here as well? Zero wasn't some wunderkind but the hypocrisy was clear as day. 

"You should put that knife away before you get into trouble Uchiha Ryuho." Zero looked down to his side it was a hooded man, his killing intent was absolutely crushing. Zero felt an eery chill run up his spine, he didn't want to yield but he was no dummy.

"A product of the Warring Clans era that you are. Unable to express disagreement with any means other than violence. You are a large part of the reason we have taken the steps we have." Zero remained silent watching as Hisoka walked off the battlefield with her enemy in tow, conceding a killing blow but taking a win.

"Those two are everything that is right with our generation, it makes me feel hopeful knowing that there are others who know that battle does not have to end in bloodshed. You can fight for honor and not kill.” A strand of white hair could be seen protruding from underneath the man’s hood.

“Who elected you to be the judge of how people live their lives? I like a bit of anarchy and carnage. So I have the heart of barbarian and the soul of a murderer, I don’t need to conform to this bullshit notion of peace. We can’t all like each other. The fact is that this world needs people like me. It needs a bad guy so the rest of you self righteous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can go to sleep at night and know that their “good” people. The fact is that the shinobi way can be honorable but that doesn’t make it any less sinful.” Zero kept himself calm the volume of his voice only rising when he began his spiel about being the bad guy. Even then it was a much more austere tone than the clown prince usually took, but he felt completely threatened by this oppressive presence in front of him.

“I am a hunter, a predator, but I know that sometimes good people have to do bad things for the right reasons. I take honor in only fighting when I must and doing it for the challenge not for the violence. You are just trash Uchiha Ryuho, no I’m sorry it’s Zero Enma isn’t it. Whatever they call you does not matter you have become a monster now. Let me tell you two secrets.” The hooded figure rose from his seat, he was of above average height, about half a foot taller than Zero. 

“I lost a game of rock, paper, scissors and was denied the pleasure of wiping the floor of you by my partner. As for the second secret…” The hooded man leaned in behind Zero bringing his mouth to his ear.

I didn't fight your partner because I wanted a shot at you. I’ll bite you to death.” Zero’s eyes widened as his mind flashed back to a white void. He turned around quickly but the hooded man was gone. He was never there a ghost… The Clown Prince stood there then looked back at the ring watching Hisoka leave. It was time to go meet up with Yuuki Orochi.

*CRACK*

In a flash of red light Zero was gone.​


----------



## Laix (Feb 17, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki
THE TOURNAMENT ARC*

"Yeah, it went well I guess. The guy forfeited and I'm not sure why... He just flew off in a hurry." 

Cael replied to Noctis, looking down in the water with a solemn expression. He was trying not to make eye contact with Lisanna who's glare was like that of Medusa's; he felt like he'd be turned to stone at any second by the pink-haired lustful beauty. Her frequent glances darted between Noctis, Nessa and Cael before finally ending on someone who had just emerged from the changing rooms. Eager to greet this person, Lisanna leaped out of the water with a radiant grin on her face, waving her hands to catch the girl's attention.

"Look who's finally got here! Took your time, didn't you!?" She chuckled, ushering the girl over who made her way into the soothing water. 

"Sorry I took so long!" The girl chuckled, walking over to the group. She had short blonde hair and beautiful blue eyes that couldn't be forgotten. Her skin was smooth, flawless even and she had the sweetest smile of them all. Once with the 'group', she flashed a smile to Nessa and Lisanna before turning her attention to the boys. 

Her smile faltered immediately, and her face soon formed into an embarrassed gasp. Red face, hands clutched around her breasts and mouth and eyes like saucers.

"_N-Noctis!?_ What are you doing here!?"

"Do you two know eachother?" Cael asked, interrupting the emotional 'reunion' if it could be called that. Left eyebrow raised and his mind trying to decipher what was going on, his attention was focused on Noctis to see his reply.

"Elle, you know him!?" 

-------------------------------------------------------------​*
Shell*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC

* Shell listened to  Ryoji's emotional confession that consisted of tales of how his poor  little clan died and he became the leader at such a young age. A cliche,  but the boy somehow managed to make it even sadder than it should be.  He carried on insisting he wasn't part of Cendrillion's plans, but it  was bullshit. She knew it. She'd met compulsive liars left and right,  and he was no different.

"I like the sob story you have. The gauntlet looks authentic and everything (!)" 

Shell commented with a sarcastic smile. She let out an exasperated sigh  before pushing the kunai deeper against Ryoji's throat, almost cutting the skin.

"You was right you know about one thing. I don't  care. I don't care if your family was washed away by the great flood. I  don't care if your family were slaughtered by your older brother under  the orders of an elder. I don't care about any of the shit you're  spewing out of your fucking mouth! We could all go on for hours and  hours, days upon days about how fucked up our lives are, but we don't!  People don't give two shits about anyone else but themselves!" 

Her tongue swirled around her mouth and her eyes narrowed as she leaned forward.

"Don't lie to me Ryoji. I know you're working with her. She wouldn't hire a complete stranger to do her dirty work for her. Maybe you're not an official member of MAIDEN, but I'm sure you're affiliated with her. There's too much evidence to suggest you are. I'm almost immune to sob stories so chatting another bucket of shit to me won't help."

She cocked her head to the side with a sly grin, tapping her fingers on the wooden table.

"No matter what your answer is, we're enemies. Don't try to make friends with me or talk nice to me or anything like that!" 

It was at this moment Shell's face became enraged and her eyes widened with a in a blood-thirsty rage.

_"*I WANT TO FUCKING KILL YOU!!!*!!!"_​ 
*
*


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 17, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro open her bottle as it did not smelled like water, to her it smelled like water mixed with something in it. Then she hwaed Cael puking over the side of the building. She did a few handseals as she blew out fire balls and created it in to a phoenix. She muplicated to move it quickly as every one at the party thought it was cool. Moro lead it to a set of fire crackers and set them off as the fire crackers set fire to the blonded haired girl that gave them ther drinks. Moro kneeled down to find Cael's back as the a guy grabed her and hold her closed to him.

"Hello sweety, let's looked what you have under those beautyful clothes. To your sweet and soft skin."

"Bishi." Moro aimed her phoenix at him as she punched him in the face. The guy got burned and felled from the building. She went over to Cael and stroke his back for him to stop gagging. 

"I know this is a kid's song, but maybe it will calm you down. Soft kitty, warm kitty, a little ball of fur. Happy kitty, sleepy kitty, pur pur pur." Moro felt she needed to be shot after she sung that, as she was worried about Cael's health as she went through her medical supplies to find the antidote or something to stop Cael from gagging. She found something with the braile markings on it and injected in the vein on his leg to help Cael getting any sicker from that water.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 17, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc

It was rather saddening. She was under th abyssal reign of hatred. Whatever reason she had to hate this MAIDEN where enought to make Ryoji feel slight pity towards her. His eyes refelected just a plain stare and his face demonstrated little fear to her words, he could feel the cold steel deepen in his throat. Threatining him to slice his flesh exposing a rather pleasureable sight of blood. He would turn into a fountain that would gush out blood like crazy, until his body was completely drain from the substace. 

"Very well. Do it. Shut up and do it already! why don't you slice my throat! Cut me down and end it all! You've been given the chance so hurry up and do it!!"

He demanded, gripping her hand and leaning closer to her, soon turning her and pinning her to the wall, pressing her arm towards the wall holding her still so she could't move and he held her wrist to the wall as he looked eyes, eyes that reflected the hatred within her soul. Ryoji just broke into a smile, she was pissed. He could tell, but her power wasn't one to underestimate.

"Why can't you? Do it already! Stop spouting crap out of your mouth and stab that kunai! End it all! Don't just threaten me! Do it!!

Yet his tone demonstrated initiative, his eyes were as plain as before, not a single sign of anger coerced, but his slight dislikes of humans pushed his thoughts to almost unveil. It happened more than once, in their battle his thoughts about humanity clouded him... He awaited... What will Shell do?



​


----------



## Laix (Feb 17, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki l Liquid Time*
 *TYPICAL ENCOUNTERS AND CLICH?S

*Something sharp and prickly was smashed into his leg, sending a strange fluid through his blood. He glanced up to see Moro, but his face was quickly turned to face over the balcony to throw up all over the people down on the ground. 

The substance Moro injected didn't seem to have much of an effect as what Cael was given was different to what Moro recieved. He suspected that he knew the girl from somewhere, but couldn't think where. Either way, she had a reason for giving him alcohol instead of water. It was strong stuff too, he already had a pounding headache and felt the need to throw up even more.

"You know Moro, I've never told you how pretty you are," He slurred with a drunken grin on his face. The disgraced boy rolled over away from the edge, before managing to stagger to his feet by using the wall of the stairwell as leverage. He then walked over to Moro and fell on to her, wrapping his arms around her in a sort of bear hug.

 "I think you're soooooo pretty. And you have reaaaaaally big boobies. Like reaaaaaally big. God-tierblegh."
*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------​*
**Shell*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*His words were pushing her, pushing her to do something she yelled and screamed she wanted to do yet she couldn't. He spun her around and pinned her against the wall, his warm breath could be felt against her skin. The hand that held the kunai was shaking and her teeth were locked in place like a vicious dog.

Yet why, after all that, could she not just end it?

What was stopping her?

Was she scared? Was she scared of the consequences of killing someone? Or was it more to that? 

Did she even hate Ryoji?

"*SHUT UP!!*" 

She cried, trying to fight his strength which was managing to keep her locked to the wall. The anger began to pump through her veins faster and faster, fueling the red in her eyes and the horrid thoughts in her mind.

"Stop chatting shit to me! You don't know anything, _*ANYTHING!!*_" 

Shell spat in Ryoji's face, showing no remorse for what she'd just done nor a shred of dignity in herself. People were watching the two, gasping and pointing especially after what Shell had done. 'Filthy girl' they'd whisper or 'Scum' under their breath. It was the universal opinion people seemed to have of her.

"Get. The. Fuck. Off. Me. Now."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 17, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc



A liquid had been spewed on his face, the arm that did held her kunai wielding hand released her, lifting his shirt exposing slight his upper body as he wiped the saliva off this face. What a disgusting way to get rid of someone, her eyes boiled with heavy anger, truly the eyes are the window to ones heart... Ryoji's didn't fret, his hand once again place on her, his eyes locked on hers and his tone as collected as ever. Even though, he desired to reveal his unwavering emotion he kept his normal cool facial expression, looking her deep in her eyes.

Then why don't you make understand? Hate me despise me all you want, but why would you hesitate given the chance to end your suffering? Are you beyond my perception of what human are like? Or...

Ryoji's tone held some deep remorse. Hidden behind those restless sapphire colored canvas he called eyes. Those naked emotion that brew within her and were exposed ti the crowd, Ryoji, uncaring of his surroundings, only desired to face this female shinobi head straight, with no doubts within his thoughts. 

... Do fear killing someone? Maybe you don't hate me.  Maybe you do and you don't understand how to express it.

Ryoji's grip weaken as he pulled away from her. Looking at the people that surrounded them, but then focusing on Shell.

"Whatever you believe, IT'S WRONG! What me and Cendrillion had was nothing! Just a pathetic encounter to make you lower your guard! It was just some stupid thieving mission! Nothing else." 








​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 12 "Find my Sister"*

Shirasu watched in silence as the gatekeeper went running off along the short path that led to the inner wall of the estate. When the pudgy man had disappeared, Shirasu pushed off to follow and immediately stopped. His hand shot to his pierced side and he stifled a groan. The adrenaline of battle had masked the pain from his wounds, but now that it was wearing off, he could no longer ignore the wound on his chest and on his side. For someone who just fought off ridiculous odds, Shirasu sure didn't feel like a winner.

With a great deal of effort, he knelt down beside the dead ninja and began cutting up parts of Hiba's garb to use as temporary bandages. Offering his clothing was the least that bastard could do for trying to kill him. As Shirasu did some rough and ready treatment on himself, he saw the extent of his injuries. His self inflicted stab wound was the worst despite missing vital organs by millimeters. He had to hurry up and get Rick's sister, otherwise he might not live to see the new day.

_... I can't leave it for tomorrow either. Once Kai finds out that his bodyguards are down, he'll recruit more, then I'm back to square one..._

Having dressed his wounds as best he could, Shirasu heaved himself up and began limping towards Kai's mansion. It was certainly an impressive estate. The beautifully ornate steel gates led through to an outer garden with a very mixed sense of style to it. This outer garden surrounded the mansion itself which was an impressive mixture of plastered fortress walls and pagoda-styled roofs.

The steel gate provided no resistance to Shirasu and he slowly made his way along the garden path. Little garden water features trickled away, adding a pleasant overtone to the soft crunching noise the loose path pebbles made under Shirasu's feet. Sure he wasn't the most sophisticated samurai that ever lived, far from it, but even he could appreciate such surroundings.

The heavy wooden gate leading to the more oriental inner mansion was left ajar by the gatekeeper in his hasty retreat. Shirasu poked his head through to peep inside. There was another courtyard, but this one had many servants milling about, doing their daily tasks. They didn't notice Shirasu at first but when he came out into the open, he certainly brought a swift halt to regular business.

"Kai. Where is he at?" Shirasu said simply. Even though he was tired, his voice must have still carried a tone of seriousness because the servants immediately pointed the way. 

_Then again, I do look like I've walked straight off a battlefield..._

As he ventured along, this process of Shirasu stopping to interrogate servants and them pointing the way to Kai, continued for the better part of half an hour.

_How big is this damn place? Shit._

A worried glance down at his slowly bleeding flank was hardly a reminder he needed about how quickly he was losing precious time he needed to get out of this place in one piece.

Having ventured deep into the mansion, he was finally directed to an area that seemed like the sleeping quarters which were so big they were practically another house inside the mansion. As Shirasu approached one room in particular, he could hear a clashing and clattering of swords and armour like someone fumbling through a small arsenal.

Shirasu could hear a panicked voice coming from inside the room, shouting to no one in particular. "Shit! Shit! Useless fucking ninja! Shit! How do you put this thing on?!"

Shirasu quirked an eyebrow and limped closer. Taking a deep breath, he held onto his side with one hand while he took hold of the door in the other and slid it open in one swift pull. The sudden scraping of the opening door gave the room's occupant the fright of his life.

It was Kai. He stood amongst a pile of swords and armours, desperately looking for something to use to defend himself from what he thought was his impending death. Now, faced with the reckoning, he simply stood there, shivering and clutching one of his many sheathed katana in a white-knuckled grip. Despite owning all of those weapons, Shirasu could tell pretty quickly that this guy did not know how to use any of them.

"Y-you! Don't come any closer! Who are you! W-who sent you! Are you some other country's assassin?" Kai's panicked blabbering was barely coherent.

Shirasu sighed in disbelief. "Dammit, would you just hear me out? I'm looking for-" Before Shirasu could even finish his sentence, Kai fainted, tipping over like a felled tree and landing hard on his pile of weapons. Shirasu could not believe his eyes.

"Oh hell no. Don't faint on me you bastard! You're gonna tell me where Rick's sister is!" It was no use of course since Kai was down for the count, though the reality that was pissing Shirasu off was the simple fact that Kai might not even know where Rick's sister was. All he had needed was to confirm it, and yet, he had to face near death twice just to get here, only to have Kai check out on him. Shirasu was furious and if it had not been for his injuries, he may have set about mutilating Kai's unconscious body.

_What the hell am I supposed to do now? I have no leads, no suspects... nothing._

"Aargh!" Shirasu managed to roar out of frustration. He petulantly kicked one of Kai's many armoured helmets that was lying on the floor near him. Shirasu didn't know where he got the energy from. The expensive item went flying through the air and clattered into the post of the massive, veiled bed that occupied the room. The bump to the bed post shook the bed slightly, which induced a few sleepy feminine moans from behind the bed's veil.

Shirasu put his imminent depression on hold to investigate this new noise. He hobbled over to the bed and dragged the veil aside. When he saw the scene of sleeping, half-naked girls intertwined on the bed, he immediately swung his head away.

_Damn, Kai is a dog..._

Amidst Shirasu's bashful behaviour, he suddenly realized something he recognized. Rick's description of his sister was pretty crap by most accounts, but what he had given was enough for Shirasu to be able to pick her out from among the assortment of girls on the bed who were clearly trying to recover from some ferocious partying that had happened sometime within the last few days.

With a huge blush on his face, Shirasu reached over the bodies and shook Rick's sister by her shoulder. He took great care to make sure that her shoulder was the only thing on that bed he touched, which was a task made very difficult by his open wounds and rapidly failing strength.

"Rick sent me me to find you. Come on, time to go..." Shirasu shook the girl progressively harder until she finally stirred. 

"K-kai-sama?" she sleepily murmured as she wormed her way over to the edge of the bed, not seeming to notice the other naked bodies she was traversing. She knelt on the bed in front of Shirasu and looked at him through lazy, semi-lucid eyes which she continued to rub with her wrist. 

"You're not Kai", she murmured, before vomiting all over the front of Shirasu's clothes.


----------



## Laix (Feb 17, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*All the girl did was look away. It's all she could. There was no way she could stare Ryoji in the eye when she knew he was right. Based on his response there wasn't a chance in hell he was working with Cendrillion. Despite this, why was she so adamant he was? Did she want him to be working with her? The young Regnum's opinion of this man was a confusing one, and one that couldn't be comprehended by even her own muddled brain. 

She pushed him off, removing any contact the two had and giving her some breathing space. Shell wiped the saliva hanging on her lips and focused her acid green eyes on Ryoji, a solemn look soaked inside.

"I hate this... I just hate it..." She muttered, turning around to the wall she was once pinned against and raising her right fist. There wasn't the same red-hot anger in her, just a serious look with no joyous cheer or malevolent anger.

_SMASH!!_​
Her fist pounded the wall, leaving a nasty dent and bruises on her knuckles. She didn't stop however.

_SMASH!!

SMASH!!

SMASH!!

_​She finally collapsed to the ground, a great hole in the wall surrounded by debris and smoke and her hand soaked in her own boiled blood. The unbearable pain most would feel wasn't felt at all by Shell. Her whole body went numb as a roulette of emotions took over. Her stare went blank, locked on a random uninteresting peice of debris from the shattered brick wall. Some people had become terrified of the self-provoked outburst and ran off, branding her crazy, insane, immature and most thought she should just be locked up with the key thrown away.

It was like she could read minds. She knew exactly what they was thinking.

"Sorry..."

The words finally escaped her mouth as she looked up to Ryoji, a bitter taste in her mouth just from saying the five-letter word. It was a _horrible _word. It showed that the person was wrong, and punctured one's ego like a flat tyre.

"I still fucking hate you. I still... fucking... hate... _you._ It's your mind games Ryoji. It's your twisted, sickening mind games that played with my mind and left me like this. Just who do you think you are? A fucking magician? I'll show you some fuckin' magic when my sword's wedged up your fuckin' shitty ass."

And there she went again, making empty threats with a voice just as empty. She wasn't going to do it. She would draw blood from him, but no matter how dark, demonic, sinister or just downright evil her thoughts were her body wouldn't commit the act of murder upon Ryoji Ivery.


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 17, 2012)

_The Gentlemen_​
Perched atop a rooftop within the Uchiha clan village a man sat. In his hand a bottle of wine and in his mouth a cigarette. The suit this man normally and causally dawned upon himself replaced by simple black baggy pants and an ensemble of bandages that covered his stomach and chest up till his nipples. His face sporting a large white patch that covered his left cheek and coalesced with the stern look on his face to produce what appeared to be a veteran back from war. Down in the busy streets below people paid him no mind save for a slight glance, assuming him to be the victim of an accident or some other hazard that was now trying to drink and smoke his troubles away, without his suit he was incognito, just a phantom of a man that no one recognized. 

From the outskirts of town the cheers and loud noises of the tournament could be heard. People celebrating and partying in the streets, a festival of blood shed and the disease called insanity. A festival that The Gentlemen was apart of, center stage and a star. Becoming known quite fast among the contestants simply because of the speech he had delivered upon finishing his last battle and prior to being stuck in a hospital for numerous hours.

He took a puff of his cigarette and gazed into the sky above, soon he would be in that arena again, and soon he would need to go to tailors to get his "Custom made suit". After leaving the hospital he had been approached by a manager who apparently already had a suit made for him, it had quickly became his trademark and The Gentlemen was sure that they where capitalizing on that some how to create a profit, be it selling "GENTLEMEN BRAND SUITS" or creating figurines or something of the sort, it was only natural that in a big event you capitalize on it to make a profit.

He took a sip of wine from the bottle,

"This tournament is fucking crazy."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 17, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​


Without any hesitation, Cael answered to Noctis in simple words. If what Cael said was true, which it was, then the rumours were confirmed to be true. The only thing that he didn't know of that the Reikon clan member had forfeited the fight.

"_I see..._"

The girl in front of Cael, Lisanna, focused her lustful eyes deeply towards the Nasaki boy. She had a devilish smirk on her face saying "I want you now!". There was no telling what sexual fantasies the perverted girl had been thinking inside her head with him. Her seductive tone from her eyes suddenly turned into ones of relief seeing that she directed her eyes towards something, no someone from behind. 

Getting out of the hot spring, she waved her hands to gain that someone's undivided attention. But yet, Noctis did have any interest to look who was behind him. His only reason of coming here was to relax before his fight, in fact, if it wasn't for Cael being here, the one that Noctis was most interested in, the prince would have left as soon as he got pulled into the hot spring. A sweet and cheerful voice interrupted his thoughts.

"Sorry I took so long!"

Only after a few chuckles from this person, he came to recognize the familiar voice from before. 

"_It can't be..._"

He tried to deny what he thought was true. But then, that person had joined with the group of four, sitting between Lisanna and Nessa. From that point, Noctis recognized the short blonde hair and the fascinating blue eyes. This was the person who was the only one who made Noctis feel different than usual.


However she was too busy talking to the two girls beside her. After a few moments, she turned her head towards the duckbutt haired boy. Upon seeing Noctis, she had completely changed the expression on her face as her face brightened redder than Lisanna's hair and covering her breasts with her pale white arms. 

"N-Noctis!? What are you doing here!?"

Seeming embarrassed, she couldn't help but stutter in her response. The boy averted his eyes towards the hot and steamy water below him to avoid looking at her. 

"_Elle...._"

All he was getting reminded of now was his confession about he felt about her from the last time they spoke. He thought he relieved himself from a burden by confessing to her but his heart started to beat irregularly hearing her speak. The blonde haired boy from the side had interrupted his thoughts yet again.

"Do you two know each other?"

Turning his head towards Cael, the boy didn't have much to say.

"_She's a good friend of mine... But that's all I can probably say about her..._"

His eye's met the foggy water again. But he knew this was pointless, so he looked at her, straight into her eyes. She was blushing even more.

"_Elle... it's been a while huh?_"

Awkwardness ensued between the two.

"_I'm participating in the tournament... I thought I should relax before my next fight, so I came here..._"

Letting out a breath of air to relieve himself from his thoughts, the girl beside him, Nessa, continued to immorally feel up his chest. Gradually, she slowly came to wrapping her arms around his body. Even though Noctis was getting annoyed by this, he wouldn't know if Elle opposed this seductive act or not.


----------



## Laix (Feb 17, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki
THE TOURNAMENT ARC*

Cael couldn't help but wonder on the history of these two. This was probably thet most Noctis had spoke so far, and even if it was just saying there wasn't much he could say about Elle, it was plenty enough for Cael's mind to go wild in it's thoughts. 

Did these two have a past relationship? Romantic perhaps? Or maybe they are related in some way?

"I'm participating in the tournament," Noctis revealed, his unique and trademark expression present as ever. "I thought I should relax before my next fight, so I came here..."

"I see!" Elle beamed with a radiating smile, one that could soothe even the angriest of people. "You've met Lisanna and Nessa, so there's no need for introductions~"

Nessa took no notice of Elle's arrival, carrying on with what she truly desires, her hands exploring Noctis' broad chest. However, Elle quickly noticed and shot the innapropriate teenager a glare so sharp she moved instantly away from Noctis, frightened by a girl who could go from sugary sweet to bitterly cold with just a glare. Her sights turned to Lisanna who was just moving towards Cael.

"Back off already you two. They clearly aren't interested," Elle ordered, speaking like the leader of the group. The girls didn't say a word, doing exactly what the kindest of the three demanded.

Elle went over and sat next to Noctis. She wasn't as close as Nessa was however, there was around a foot in distance between them that allowed some breathing room. 

"Thanks for that!" Cael whispered across Noctis to Elle, a relieved smile on his face. "I didn't think they'd stop!"

"We can hear you by the way," Nessa interrupted, her arms folded and her eyes narrowed. 

"Well I'm glad! You two just couldn't take a hint, could you?" Cael snapped back, speaking what was probably on Noctis' mind too.

"Tch, it's not our fault that you two are probably gay!"

Lisanna and Nessa both had their arms crossed and their eyes narrowed now, looking almost like twins if it wasn't for the different hair and eye colour. Elle however wasn't pleased at all with her supposed friends, shaking her head in dissapointment.

"Just drop it. You aren't getting anywhere with it."

"Whatever Elle. Besides, I'm surprised Cael would rather have his 'girlfriend' who's probably uglier than a donkey-bull hybrid's backside over me!" 

Lisanna only made things worse with her egotistical comment as Cael didn't take kindly to that comment. He took on a much more serious expression, one that was breaking the line between furious and solemn.

"She's not ugly you slutty little girl. You've never even met her."

And neither has Cael. He doesn't have a girlfriend, so what on earth was he talking about? Unless he'd mentally set someone he knows as his girlfriend to make the lie seem a little more authentic. Whoever he picked, it was clearly someone close to him.

"Did you just call her a slut?" Nessa spoke up for Lisanna who was gobsmacked at Cael's remark. Elle's bitter glare returned however, this time even colder and firmer than last time.

"Please just go. You've played enough games to last a year already."

The girls let out exaggerated sighs before climbing out of the hot springs and heading into the changing rooms, muttering as they did.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Tournament Arc*
*Hollow thoughts*











Tenshi walked away from Fugetsu. She had to leave. The thought made Tenshi thought. He offended Moro. He always had problems with Uchiha but....? Tenshi shook her head at the thought.

How could she turn her back at Fugetsu. They were such good friends. But he deserved the silent treatment? Did he? Tenshi did not like doing this. She never like holding grudges against anybody.

But the way he acted? Was it acceptable. He forcefully dragged her out from Moro house and even destroyed Moro door. But that was his personality. His true colors. 

Fugetsu was rude....cocky......lazy. Tenshi continued walking. But there was more truth to that. He is confident and hardworking. He was also the opposite of Tenshi. This made Tenshi blush. It was kinda like yin and yang.

As Tenshi began walking she recalled the time when Fugetsu and her and Ketsueki fought that killer. He was so brave and was willing to give up everything for the fight. To risk his own life?

Was Tenshi able to do that? She wished she was that brave. She sighed. She thought about all her friends. They all spared or saved her life? Was she really that weak. She was a horrible heir to the Hyuuga clan.

As Tenshi continued walking she bumped into someone but continued walking not even noticing them. She was deep in a trance. A trance of thought. As Tenshi continued walking she began going deeper in her thoughts.

Tenshi thought about her life. It was so happy and joyful. Accept the beginning. The Hyuuga clan killed her real father and tried to kill her and her mother. Why? Because her real father dishonored them by mating and marrying outside of the clan.


Tenshi frowned. Usually life like that makes someone a psycho. But not Tenshi. She lived sheltered and normal. Her mother love was enough. Until her uncle found them. She went back to the Hyuuga clan.

The last time she had been there was the day she was born. It was an escape. Her father died the day of her birthday? When she returned the clan looked down at her because of her not being a true blood Hyuuga.

But then...Tenshi wanted a father. And slowly her mother and uncle fell in love. The funny thing is her uncle and dad were twins? And since her uncle was the clan leader Tenshi was respected in her clan all of a sudden.

Though there were still whispers about her. How she was weak. Tenshi sighed. She had the burden of being the heir of the Hyuuga clan. But how can she do that if her friends are the one who saved her. 

What if Tenshi wanted revenge on the Hyuuga clan? Would she be like Ketsueki? She did not want that. But would she be more confident? Tenshi sighed. 

As she continued walking a considerable distance through the Uchiha area she continued thinking recent thoughts. The tournament. Sure her fight ended in a double knock out...but she was sure that she would lose.

She was outsmarted and resorted to trickery. That was not like her. So if she losses so be it. She already knew she lost. She just knew it some how. How could a heir of the Hyuuga clan loose in a small tournament?

Tenshi began walking towards a ally without noticing. Her trance grew deeper. Until she bumped into a brick wall. She came to realization. She was in a dark ally with garbage.

Tenshi sat down leaning her back on the brick wall. Her eyes watered. She was not fit to be a shinobi. She was not!! Why did she have to face her burden of taking over the Hyuuga clan!

Tenshi looked straight down to the ground. She forced back in her tears. She was sure of it. She will never fight again. She will never use her eyes again. Her Byakugan that is. 

Tenshi stared at a garbage bag filled with trash on the ground. It was by the overfilled dumpster. It must have fell off the top. Tenshi sighed. Was that what she is?

"Am I nothing but garbage?"

Tenshi got up. She walked on the brick wall. She went on the roof. She stared at the sun. Her empty eyes gleamed. Tenshi looked down. She thought again.

_"Thanks for the memories everyone. Even though all of them were not that great....."_

Tenshi fell down from the building. She wanted to fall. She did not want to be a waste of space any more. She did not want to be saved by her friends. She did not want to carry a burden of the Hyuuga clan if she knows she is not capable.

Tenshi was falling head first. She was sure it was over. The last thing she remembered was hitting something. It was not ground. It was someone? Tenshi groaned a bit in pain and opened her eyes. Tenshi quickly backed away when she realized she landed on a teen.

"So....so...SORRY!"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 13 "Find my Sister"*

The hike back down the hill had been one of the worst periods in Shirasu's life. He found himself wishing he was back in those life and death moments in a ninja battle. Now however, he found himself fighting just to keep walking forward. His arms and legs were burning from the acid in his muscles. Even though the bleeding from his chest, torso and back had slowed a little, he was still losing blood and the pain in the wounds themselves was fierce. His legs, which had pushed beyond anything he had ever required of them, now uncertainly wobbled with every step. His insides were bruised and battered as evidenced by his occasional bouts of coughing which brought up fine spatters of blood.

This was all besides the numerous bumps, scrapes, cuts and bruises that seemed to cover his whole body, but that was not the part that got Shirasu down the most. The worst was the semi-conscious girl propped against his shoulder stumbling along with him, with her now rancid smelling vomit all down the front of Shirasu's clothing. It was a small mercy that darkness had fallen, so other people would not have to see Shirasu and he would not have a good view of himself.

_What a day..._

For all the miserable trials he was currently enduring, he could not deny the positive. The mission was completed. Granted it still depended on him making it to Rick's mansion without keeling over from blood loss first, but he had done it, his first mission. A sad glance down at his bare legs was a little reminder of one of the beloved things his success had cost him. His leg armours where destroyed, but they had saved his life when he needed them in the critical moments. With combat experience he now also had valuable information about not only his limits, but also what new armour would require.

Apart from the intangible things that Shirasu had gained, he also clutched a physical prize in the hand that also cradled his side (the other arm was supporting Rick's sister). Hiba's blue sword glinted dully in the light of the rising moon. Shirasu's honour would not allow him to take a ninja's weapon as his own. However, that did not mean he could not study it with the help of his father the blacksmith. As much as Shirasu hated to admit it, Hiba's words about his blue sword were not an empty boast. Its lightness, strength and exceptional sharpness were frightening to be on the end of. If there was something that could be learned from it, Shirasu would find it.


***​

After a long trek, Shirasu had finally reached the edge of the town but he was finished. His legs finally gave out and he collapsed, falling in a heap along with the girl he was carrying. She barely seemed to register falling on the ground, and simply went to sleep right where she lay in the middle of the road. Shirasu heaved and panted as he writhed on the ground, trying to will his limbs to lift him again. His body simply would not respond and all he could do was squirm as he unintentionally only succeeded in grinding his face in the dirt. He knew he could not afford to fall asleep, but he simply had no more strength.

_Damn... how could I fall when I'm this close..._

In his hazy, dirt-filled vision, Shirasu was able to make out a swaying light approaching him in the dark.

"A... lantern?" he muttered before he passed out.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 17, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc​
Noticing her frustration, beating the wall behind her into scrap, he only witness as he continued to smash the wall behind her, her hand began to paint a different shade, a deeper darker color started to gush from her fist, blood started to pour as she continued to smash her fist with a whirl of emotions. Eyes slightly dimmed in thought her words started to once again rise?

"Sorry..."

His eyes jolted open, an unexpected reply to his whims, was it true? Did his claim manage to impact her in anyway? It seemed to be true, something brew within him, a sudden amount of relief, something that led slight happiness. His feet regained his footing, after being pushed away...

Her words once again started to resound through the slightly empty stage they were placed into, the amount of people that were once among them, were now scattered far from their location. Her questions, it only managed to cause Ryoji to laugh with a warm tone behind it, soft and weak laugh. Reminded once again of what he truly was. 

"Hehehe. What am I? A magician? Far from it I believe. It's a bit more complicated than that, Shell."

Her threats were once again thrown at him, and even so, a smile warm smile crossed through his lips as he eyes wondered through the earth beneath him, as in searching for the answers in the concrete under his heel.

"Me? Well, would you believe it even if I were to tell you, Shell? What I am, sadly, you humans could never comprehend. What I am..."

His hand made it's way towards the side of his head, lifting his hair slightly, exposing his ear, as it demonstrated it flesh once it reach the tip it was somewhat sharp, not too sharp, but it extended father than the normal ear.

"It's half human, half Frost Nymph. I'm what my people call. A Frost Being." 

​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 17, 2012)

*Moro Uciha LT*

As Cael fell on to her and gave her a big bear hug, She could smell his breath as he was drunk. She started to blush, as she compliented her breasts. She was in trouble in a situation like this. She had a feeling that Cael knew that girl from somewhere and got jealous of her being around her man or something like that. She probly wanted him to suffer in sickness of being drunk. She needed a drink for herself, She picked Cael up and carry him to the apartment room she was staying in for the night; she *Fade To Black.*sat him down on the bed as she smelled there was a bottle of wine on the table. She drunk some and layed down next to Cael on the bed.

*Fade TO Black.*​
Moro did not open her eyes as she only heard silence from the outside world. She was guessing that the festival was over and it was morning. She made sure not to go all the way with Cael. She remember kissing and being rubbed from her shoulder to her stomache with a bunch of kisses. She needed to get out of here before Cael woke up atleast he would not remember what happen last night. Her hair was down from her two buns, as her hair was around her face and shoulders. She did not want to move as she open her eyes she noticed her head was on his naked chest as her arm was over his stomache as her naked breasts was against his stomache as the covers covered her nude upper body, she was still glad her lower part of her body was still covered up by her own clothes.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu - Mission Post 14 "Find my Sister"*

The wretched scent of smelling salts jolted Shirasu awake in a most unpleasant manner. His muscles all tensed at once which caused shooting pain through his stitches.

"Careful, the bindings are still raw, you must try not to move suddenly", said a quiet voice that was hovering over Shirasu. He opened his eyes from his wince to see a modest face lit by a little lantern. It was a face he had seen before.

"Y-you... you're the jeweler uncle's assistant. Where am I? What happened to the girl I was with?"

"She is sleeping soundly in the next room", said another voice. It was the old jeweler himself. He looked rather different dressed in his night clothes but his voice was unmistakeable. "My assistants found you in the street shortly after midnight. They heard rumors from the servants of the Kai residence who had come into town near the end of the day. They told stories of a samurai boy who stormed the Kai residence and assaulted the lord of the manor." The jeweler had a huge grin on his face as he related the story. Shirasu really didn't remember there being much 'storming' involved but he was still too lethargic to protest.

"In any case, when we gleaned the situation I sent my people out and luckily they found you. You were in a really bad way young man. It must have been a hell of a fight."

_You can say that again..._

Shirasu quietly took a few breaths as he began to get a handle on the situation. "So you found me and patched me up?... I really owe you uncle..."

"Hahahaha, don't worry about it young warrior. Your actions yesterday will have shaken things up. My old nose smells business changing for the better now that Kai got a little reality check."

"... well, I don't know anything about business, so I'll take your word for it. Although, with you helping me like this, won't Kai come down you?"

"Well calculated boy-who-doesn't-know-business. You are correct and that is precisely why we have woken you up a few hours before dawn. Since Kai only started mustering in the middle of the night, it will take him a while to gather his gang to come looking for you. Rest assured though, they will be out at first light, that's why it would be best if you were on your merry way before then."

_Heh, kicking a recovering guy out out eh?_

Shirasu could hardly blame him though. He had already done Shirasu a massive favour by treating him. It was only right that they squared things up by Shirasu finishing his business and getting the hell out of town as soon as possible. Slipping away like a thief in the night was hardly glamorous, but the samurai did not feel like trying his luck which it seemed had come through pretty big just the day before.

_Cash your winnings and get out..._

Shirasu nodded to acknowledge and accept the old man's thoughts on the matter. The assistants then sprang into action by helping Shirasu up and gathering his things. One went into the next room to get the girl ready to move as well. It was a surreal process to get ready for an early morning journey in these circumstances. Despite his discomfort, Shirasu had to admit. This was exciting.


***​

Shirasu emerged from the backdoor of the jeweler's residence and was greeted with the chilling bite of bitterly cold morning air. The sky was lighting up but the sun had not yet risen. His breath was mist and he took a moment to rub his shoulders to warm himself a little. Shirasu had been saved from his life threatening injuries by the jeweler's timely actions, but the other deeper injuries would need time to recover. Leaving a warm fuuton and stepping out into the morning cold was certainly not helping the healing process but it was invigorating. Considering he was down on energy and diabolically tired, the nippy air gave the Shirasu the little jolt he needed to kick on.

"Here you go", said one of the assistants as he handed Shirasu a wrapped bundle containing his sword as well as Hiba's. "Sorry we could not clean all of your clothes, we only had time to wash and dry your upper garment."

"No not at all, you've done more than enough. Really, I thank you", Shirasu replied, bowing deeply and sincerely despite his raw wounds. He was eternally grateful for their efforts with his clothing since at the least it meant that the worst of the vomit smell was gone. Shirasu bowed again, this time to the jeweler before one of the assistants came closer with the semi-conscious girl and eased her onto Shirasu's shoulder, making sure he had the weight before he let her go.

Shirasu groaned a bit as he took the weight and shifted her slightly so that he could hold her and walk with her. "How can she still be like this?" Shirasu groaned at no one in particular.

"It's some sort of recreational drug that these kids use. It's the curse of our town. She'll be like that for a while yet." The jeweler shook his head in silent distaste.

Shirasu shot the inattentive girl an annoyed look before thanking the jeweler again. "Take care young man and remember, I never helped you", the jeweler called out. Shirasu waved in agreement and slowly made his way into the morning darkness with Rick's sister on his shoulder.


***​

The afternoon sun looked down on Shirasu as he limped slowly along the road heading north through the great forests. The town, Kai and Rick were now all far behind him. He found himself glancing back, but the trees obscured his view of the road he traveled. He let out a little huff, as though to officially conclude that little saga.

Shirasu thought back to the moment he handed Rick's sister back over to him, even though it was a disappointingly unmomentous occasion. Rick cried out in glee when he saw her; then he scolded her for running off with Kai; which caused her to yell back at him even in her drugged up state; there were insults; some fists were thrown... Shirasu's didn't even care anymore at that point. He just took his money and left, walking away with the two siblings still going at each other at full tilt behind him. He could picture them still fighting in front of their mansion's gate even now.

Shirasu just sighed, shook his head and smiled as he continued on his way back home.


_Mission Complete_​


----------



## Narancia (Feb 18, 2012)

Yuuki
Ill fated life

_*Memories*_ - Irrelevant to those who have discarded there humanity, yet chained to fate resurfacing to twist the fabric woven for all humans. They represent the experiences and moments that make up what is known as a life. Today would be and experience that would change the flow of time and create a new possibility. The sky shined with a loving warmth that seemed to hug the skin of the young snake boy. His mind was focused on tying to create a new formula. There wasn't much in the knowledge of bringing back the dead or of how to rejuvenate there bodies. 

" _Damn it, I guess you'll have to wait a bit longer....Kurai-Chan._ " His thoughts cascaded around his head. 

Yuuki was distracted by that singular thought, it confused his senses into allowing a blind spot to form as he drifted forward. His eyes, staring into a void space, realized a shadow forming at the base of his feet. It was far to late for him to dodge as something crashed into his body above. He looked at the object that hit him from above after feeling the pain from being caught off guard. 

"So....so...SORRY!" The mysterious girl had exclaimed, her tone was overall apologetic in nature. The snake child's temper had risen high yet was pushed off back into his mind as he put on a smile. "Oh my my my, Poor girl has someone thrown you from a rooftop? " His words were laced with sarcasm, yet the only person that truly understood his personality was now dead. Yuuki wiped down his clothes trying to get all the imaginary dirt the girl had just placed on him.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 18, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​



Noctis kept his mouth shut and silently observed Elle argue with her so-caled friends. They both were clinging onto the two boys too closely invading their breathing space, but Elle had immediately put an end to that. 

After the two had left, he could freely move his body around without any arms restricting him from doing so. Elle suddenly chose to sit beside Noctis rather than beside Cael, but not as closed in as Nessa. They both were now only a short distance apart. With his arm's crossed, his mind was wrapped around the last time he had met her. 

"_Elle... what were you up since the last time we spoke?_"

Alot has happened to Noctis since then, attaining more strength and confidence through his past fights. But he curiosity hit him when wondering what Elle has been up to. While waiting for her answer, Noctis lowered his hands onto the bottom of the hot spring trying to find a more comfortable position to stay in. It was only then, his right hand had overlapped with another hand. And that hand being the same hand that belonged to Elle. 

Feeling how soft and delicate it was, Noctis was reminded of their first mission together. His heart started to beat irregularly again, which made him immediately remove his hand from hers.

"_I apologize..._" 

Looking away from her, he turned to Cael to see how he felt about the situation.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 18, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Tournament Arc*
*Trouble?*

Tenshi stared at this boy. She had not seen anything like him before. She did not recognize what clan he was from. Though something about him made her think snakes? Tenshi looked back up when the boy spoke.

Although his response sounded like that of a gentleman. She did fall on him. Why was he so nice. Was he like her? Tenshi stared at him. He seemed strange. He seemed....off? Tenshi though of her self as selfish now.

"N..no It was just a...a...accident."

Here she is about to kill her self when there are most likely people with worse problems. Ketsueki is.......crazy so he must have had a crazier childhood. And what about Fugetsu? He must have had a bad childhood because of his rudeness. 

So why was Tenshi complaining. Though she had problems she had no right to complain. Though she knew she never wanted to fight.......she knew she was not capable. She did not want to keep the boy waiting. She was deep in thought but slowly glanced up.

She made eye to eye contact with the boy. Tenshi watched as he patted him self. Tenshi slightly tried to smile but then stopped. He might see it as a insult as she would be smiling at him patting him self when in reality she really wanted to give off a friendly smile to show she was no harm.

So her face remained a frown. She did not want to anger this troubled looking teen. Tenshi was a bit grateful. He probably stopped her from making a giant mistake. Tenshi took a small step back and rose up a hand.

"H..hi. I am Ten....Tenshi Hyuuga. Plea...please forgive me..."

Tenshi wanted to show him she was truly sorry. She bowed her head down to show him some respect. Tenshi then looked up slightly to see his response? Was Tenshi really a pushover. Does she apologize so easily?

Of course she does. Tenshi stood up straight. Her face was still frowning and sad. Even with the friendly gestures her mood was damp. Her bright personality had a storm. Tenshi took a few more steps back.

"What....whats your na...name?"


----------



## Laix (Feb 18, 2012)

*Cael Nasaki
THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*Cael watched the two carefully as the conversed. It was mostly Noctis asking questions until his hand dived into the water and Elle smiled sheepishly, only bringing back thoughts to Cael that Noctis was a sexual predator. But when he apologised he realised it wasn't as dark as he thought.

Was their relationship romantic? It seemed to be. It was the little things they did that made Cael think this. Elle chose to sat next to Noctis for one, but there was some space between which meant she probably didn't want to get too close for comfort.

"Were you two...?" Cael pointed to Noctis and Elle, suggesting the two were in a relationship. Elle turned redder and hotter than a pepper as she vigorously denied it.

"N-No! Of course not! I-It was nothing like that..." She mumbled towards the end of her sentence, only further fueling Cael's belief that something had indeed happened between the Prince and the sweet flower.

"Nevermind. Sorry for asking," Cael apologised, not wanting to cause any offense. Elle nodded with a brief smile to show she accepted it before talking to Noctis.

"Well, I may as well tell you. I owe you that afterall Noctis," She began, brushing her hair out of her eyes before turning to face him. 

"I did go where I said I was going... You know, to that place. But I ended up going to a temple where they worshipped some angelic figure known as The Scion."

Elle lifted herself slightly out of the water, enough to show the heart-shaped locket while enough to cover her dignity, before sitting back down in the water that reached up to her neck. Cael was interested in the locket around her neck as it didn't look like a normal one. As he wasn't a sensor and could only detect large amounts of chakra like most people, he could feel a slight pressure from her necklace, probably meaning it contained abnormal amounts of chakra.

Now it was just getting stranger...

"I tried to find about this 'Scion' but I ended up meeting Lisanna and Nessa who were guards of the temple. They kicked me out before I could get any information, but soon explained the reason why was because it was forbidden by their elders."

Elle let out an exasperated sigh before continuing, her eyes looked away from Noctis and stared at the bubbling water.

"We became friends from there... Well, I'm not sure how. We just talked a lot and... Yeah," Elle laughed with a light tone before taking on a solemn expression. "I don't consider us close friends though - Me, Lisanna and Nessa. I didn't forget about you and wanted to see you again! So when I heard about this tournament, I got here as fast as I could as I suspected you'd enter for your clan. I just arrived actually, and was going to go to the stadium later. It's a nice coincidence that I saw you here~!"

With the two locked in a sweet conversation, Cael had listened the whole time being sat right next to Noctis. The Scion? It was a name he repeated to himself many times to make sense of. He'd heard about it before but it was only hearsay. He had no idea what it was.

---------------------------------------------------------------------​*
Cael Nasaki l Liquid Time*
 *TYPICAL ENCOUNTERS AND CLICH?S

*He opened his eyes, blinking a couple times as he tried to make sense of where he was. It was a drab apartment with a boring painting on the wall and the wallpaper peeling off from the edges. He looked to his right and saw there was a pool of vomit on the floor. 

_"__Probably mine from last night,__"_ He thought, staring at the vomit with ruffled hair and dim eyes.

He turned over to his left to see a sight he wished was just a nightmare. 

Moro.

Naked.

Tits out.

Hand slipping from his stomach.

"UWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!"​
Cael leaped out of bed, running around like a headless chicken as he searched for his clothes. 

"Nothing happened, nothing happened, nothing happened, nothing happened!!" 

Cael repeated the two words to himself over and over, hoping it was true. He did't want it to be true, no way... A drunken first time is the worst thing someone could do. Besides, it certainly wouldn't be with Moro. She was a stranger he'd just met. That's... That's sick!

"This never happened...! This never happened, okay!? *I'M 15 FOR GOODNESS SAKE!!!*" Cael yelled with a shaken voice as he rushed his trousers on and threw on his shirt. He put on his shoes before grabbing his coat, sword and gear and putting it on with a worried frown.

"Nothing personal Moro... I just don't feel like that for you. I barely see you as a friend. I don't even know your second name or what you like or anything like that."

Without even listening to what she had to say, Cael dashed out of the door to the balcony of the apartment and began running across to the stairs, blowing so fast down the stairs he almost tripped more than once.


----------



## Laix (Feb 18, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*She wasn't sure what it was, but Ryoji had this way of calming her down yet making her angry at the same time. His words were casual, and not once did he get angry from her ways. This would calm her, but then the fact he was calming her down just made her angrier. It was a vicious circle that would never end.

"Oh, so you're a monster too? I guessed," 

She muttered, standing up from the small puddle of blood next to the debris, brushing off any dirt on her and wiping the raw blood from her destroyed knuckles. Luckily, Lessar had given her a special healing potion earlier to help recover any wounds she'd had from her first battle which never happened, so she had one spare. The princess quickly took out the minature glass bottle, opened it, then threw the contents down her throat before chucking the glass bottle away, like she thought she was some sort of deliquent. The wounds on her knuckles began to heal immediately, as if she was being treated by a medical-nin.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc

It came too little surprise to her. As if she already had perceived what he was, Ryoji's eyes swayed as he released his hair, falling back into place covering most part of his ear. Laughing slightly under his breath

"Ah, well, can't say I'm surprised. I expected you to be cunning enough to figure out. That or I just suck at hiding my identity"

Her eyes seemed... Conflicted, between both calm and angered, he couldn't makeout what her thoughts were at this instance, but it seemed that his attempt to settle her down weren't necessarily for naught. As soon he started pondering, wondering his mind for some answer to her past about this Cendrillion he has heard so many times before. He witness as she pulled a bottle that she soon chugged down her throat, throwing it away in a single swoop, her hand began to heal quite marvelously as if healed by a high class medical shinobi. Ryoji's eyes opened slight in amazement before his head started to sway from side to side witnessing the people around him.

Well, it seems we made a scene.

A slightly nervous tone coursed through the words his mouth gave out, stoking the back of his head as a slightly nervous smirk formed in his lip, his cheek painted in the color of embarrassment. His sapphire eyes that gleamed with the rays of sunslight along with Shell's jade eyes that resonated a slight beautiful shade, even thought her eyes demonstrated some kind if displeasure, he couldn't help but to break into a smile.

"Well... Let's get out of here. Come, I'll buy you a drink, we'll talk more along the way."




​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 18, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​


"_Scion's Heart huh?_"

A object with a unique name as that must have been powerful. And the necklace was still there around Elle's neck. The boy would not have known if Elle had developed her powers with that necklace or at least used it in some sort of form.

Seeing how much she has been through, it was only right for Noctis to sum up his doings. Directing his eye's to Cael, he was silently listening in on the conversation between the two and didn't look like he had anything to say. 

"_Well since then, I've developed myself quite a bit. For instance._"

A high pitched ring was heard. Bright red instantly lit up from the eye's of the Ranen Prince. The Surigan was now active only to be seen by the Nasaki boy and Elle. These eyes would be able to freely manipulate the current number of Shards of Crystallis he had within him. The eye's were pure bright red that could probably intimidate anyone opposing him.

"_I've unlocked my Kekkei Genkai. Like I promised I would Elle. To be honest, I would have been deceased if it wasn't for you._"

Remembering the harsh situation, he and a Fennikkusu boy named Ketsueki fought to a near death state. But eventually Noctis had thought of Elle and what he needed to do which triggered his eyes. Exactly remembering the moment, it echoed through his head:




Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Noctis did not have any options left. With his chakra pool being limited, he cannot waste it only to avoid whats to come. "_I can't die yet......_" The images of his clan appeared in his head. Each image that appeared in his head was those he had to protect. Those who relied on him. Those who believe in him. Eventually the image of his long lost mother shown up. "_Take care of those of your own and those you love._" After he remembered those words, the image of his mother slowly changed into the certain girl he had cared about. "_Is this my true goal in life?_"
> 
> ....
> 
> A high pitched noise can be heard. The bright red light had been lit from the eyes of the one who had been fighting for so long. After all his fighting, he finally realized what he needed to identity himself as a Ranen. This was his true path, the prerequisite required to unlock the eyes of the Ranens. And his true path was, "_I only live to protect my own and the ones I love! Especially if they are ones outside my clan!_"



"_I once fought a opponent, likely to be somewhere in this tournament, who brought me to my knees. But thinking of you at that time Elle, my mind was lead towards a calm state. And before I knew it, I had my eye's unlocked._"

A grumbling noise roared from the Prince's stomach, only to be heard by Cael and Elle. He realized he hadn't eaten anything since he arrived at the tournament. There was food and refreshment at the contestant quarters, but he was too busy observing fights. 

"_Don't mind me... I can wait it out..._"

For some reason, he did not want to leave the hot springs. It wasn't because of how comfortable and relaxing it had been. It was that Elle was sitting right beside him, knowing that she's safe and that she's happy.


----------



## Laix (Feb 18, 2012)

*Shell*
*THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*He offered to buy her a drink, something she couldn't deny. Even if it was with her definition of a bastard, she was thirsty and could use with something to relax her before her battle. She was part of the few that hadn't even fought yet, and right now she couldn't wait to. It would bring her so much pleasure to fight, kick the shit out of her opponent, and show Ryoji who would be watching that she means business and still wants to wear his teeth as earrings one day.

"Despite the fact that to toss a cold drink over your head would bring me unimaginable pleasure, I need a fucking drink," She smirked as she gave a flick of her hair before leaving the small alleyway of where they just had their little scuffle. It was times like this she wished she was 18. Only a year and a bit to go.

Just before she went however, she turned around to face Ryoji with a glint in her eye.

"You're paying though - for more than just a drink."

------------------------------------------------

*Cael Nasaki
THE TOURNAMENT ARC

*" I'm hungry myself in fact... I think I might get something to eat even if you two don't," Cael announced as he stood up and began to make his way through the springs.

Elle glanced at Cael before looking at Noctis and smiling.

"I'm hungry as well. No point staying around here hmm? Plus, I can't wait to get rid of Nessa and Lisanna. They've been annoying be lately," She revealed, breaking into an childish giggle before following after Cael with her hands wrapped around her chest.

Cael climbed out of the springs and headed into the male changing rooms, not even checking if Elle and Noctis were following. He wasted no time in getting dressed, he immediately went to his locker and took out his clothes, laying them out on the bench almost perfectly before getting dressed. The white fluffy towel was constantly wrapped around his waist while he put on his underwear and torso clothing, a clear view into his personality. Most men had no problem showing it all off in here, but Cael was different. Being naked was rude afterall. 

Wouldn't it be stranger if you liked to walk around men with your bits out?​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Laix said:


> [/CENTER]
> *
> Cael Nasaki l Liquid Time*
> *TYPICAL ENCOUNTERS AND CLICH?S
> ...



Moro got dressed fast as she did not cared about her hair at all. She activated her sharingan as she was used to the second tomo show up as she took another route to catch up to Cael. Instead of running down the stairs, she ran up the stairs and jump off the building. She landed softly and agile on the stairwell in front of Cael as she fell one more time down the stairs. She help him up, knowing he did not need her help at all. She was hoping that he give her five seconds to explain something to Cael.

"Give me five seconds to atleast apologize. I don't expect you except it. I am sorry, before you start freaking out again. You saw my tits and I did not feel any of your jewels. For God's sake you still were wearing your pants when you woke up. I would not go that far for a stranger." Her wolves came out of the forests as they nudge Moro. She had say what she wanted to say as it was time to move on with her wolves, she wanted to know what Cael said before turning her back on his, she was not surprise that in some way she screwed another guy she met.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc

His eyes followed her as she continued to walk down the road, a beaming smirk crossed on his lips as she continue to speak, feisty as ever, his breath inhaled, soon exhaling a slow lengthy breath. 

"Right, right. As you wish Madam Shell."

His feet started to follow, walking next to her, hands placed firmly within his pockets as they walked along this alley towards some random restaurant or any place Shell desired. His head turned, witnessing her still bitter stare on her mien, on that made him laugh under his breath once again. The though started crawling into his mind, I wonder how she looked like smiling? 

The thought created a slight euphoric smile in his mouth. Hell, she might even look cute under that serious, tough attitude she wielded as it were a finely crafted blade. He couldn't contain from laughing slightly.

"Hehehe... W-well. were do you want to go."

Hiding his thoughts behind a rather simplistic question.

​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 18, 2012)

*Sadao *

Walking out of the stadium, Sadao let out a sigh, since he didn't do anything that day. Running his fingers through his hair, he started to make his way towards a building. Suddenly a man, shoving around a dopey looking guy made his way over to him. Shoving the dopey guy right into his arms. "Your a ninja right?! I'll pay you to take this idiot home!"

"Uhh..sure. Why not."



Keiichi Song said:


> Name:  Very Berry Larry
> Client: Hie
> Rank: C
> Reward: 15+2p 25,000 ryo
> Description: Can you please escort this idiot back to his home in the clan not too far from here, its really small so you can miss it. Just please take this idiot back, he won't shut up, and he always get in trouble! God! Please take him before I choke the living hell out of him!





*Sadao - LT*

Slowly walking up stone steps, his grandfather hefted the large wooden cart onto his shoulders and walked up them. "This way." 

As they came to the top of the stairs, he could hear the wooden cart being dropped and some slow footsteps toward him. His grandfathers old face peered down the stairs and a hand beckoned him forward. "I have something to show you, come up here."


"Um..alright."

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi and Enma heard a loud thud behind her and both of them looked around to see the three tailed beast on the ground. She looked up to see the face of the recruiter dispersing made out of smoke. "So he did take care of it." "What the heck was that thing Aoi?" She looked at the size of the beast and studied it, "I don't know, but maybe the elders would." "Ahh, so you are going to send a message by bird. I get you." Aoi interrupted him, "No, I suspect that they wouldn't let any messages get out from here. We'll have to do that later." She began walking to the rest areas. "So what are we going to do now Aoi?" "We are going to have to rest up for the next match. With the new healing technique I've learned how to use I should be twice as better tomorrow, and healed the next day." "Why is that?" "I'm preventing my body from over reacting to the small fracture. If anything it would barely be called a fracture." "What do you mean?" "The gauntlets I have protected me from serious damage. Don't get me wrong, it hurt. But the way these gauntlets work is to deflect sharp objects. They are coated with a lacquer which saved me from having a broken arm." She looked down at her sling. "That guy had some strength on him which allowed him to cause me some harm, but I can use this sling to my advantage."


----------



## Narancia (Feb 18, 2012)

Yuki Orochi
 Tournament Arc

 " Yuki,my name is Yuki of the Oro." The warth he conveyed within his smile was a facade. A mask to gain the trust of the little ragamuffin girl. The snake boy wanted to charm the hyuga girl into believing he to be her savior. Yuki's eyes surveyed the area one last time, there was no one on this side of the compound. The area was empty with a few large building-esque tents. his gaze, was one again focused on the young hyuga, his mind fileed with evil and torturous things. Yet, he merely picked her up and began to carry her frail body. 

"Please,do not worry one little bit tenshi. I will take you to and area so you may be healed. "


​


----------



## Olivia (Feb 18, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha]

*When receiving the new notepad a small sense of sadness overcame her face. So they, well at least the small girl, had thought that she wanted to take them somewhere to eat. However this had not been her plan, and in fact she was actually interested in some other matter. She spun the pen in-between her fingers before she started to write, eventually forming words on the white sheet. Once finished she found herself rather content, and handed the notebook towards the smaller girl, with a small fragment of happiness lighting up her face. What Shizune had written on the notebook's pages:

"Maybe you misunderstood me, what I had meant is that we should go and explore the night, perhaps we may encounter a event which would have never transpired if we never approached the situation."

Truth be told she originally wanted to stick with these two because she didn't want to see them angry at each other any longer, even though they still seem to argue every once in a while. Now however, she feels compelled to be with them for some reason, like she doesn't want to leave. Even though she just met them she feels that these people could become close friends with her, even if they may act angry or rude.

Then a daunting thought came across her mind, where exactly would they go? Maybe they should just attend the battlefield Fugetsu had tried to lead her too. But even thinking about it, were these two even Shinobi? Could they fight or even protect themselves if they were attacked? She didn't know their capabilities either, they were of the upmost mystery to her. Before she could let the little girl take back the notebook she quickly spun it around, and wrote:

"Can you two fight? If you two are Shinobi then I'd like to see your abilities, it fascinates me, all the differences between techniques and users; everyone is just so different that it can never _not_ be amusing."

Shizune was pleased with this thought, she always loved watching Shinobi fight one another, it was almost like a addiction. The thrill, the excitement, no two fights were ever the same, even if the same contestants were battling, and this is what she loved about battles. You can't predict anything, it will always be a surprise, and every move has to be thought out as it happens, or else you're screwed. She just loved it.​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 18, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​


As his stomach cried for hunger, both Cael and Elle had agreed to grab some lunch. Even though Noctis didn't want to be the reason to interrupt their time of relaxing, they still had the desire to eat. The Nasaki boy had gone ahead to change back into his casual clothing, seeing that he was set on eating lunch.










​
The next person to get out of the hot springs was none other than Elle. Since Cael wasn't present, the Ranen Prince wanted to ask her something. Something he didn't feel comfortable asking while other people is around listening like hawks. She was heading for the female change room, the duckbutt haired boy couldn't miss his chance to talk to her privately.

"_Elle, can you wait a moment?...._"

Hoping she heard, Noctis raised himself out of the hot and steamy water. But upon stepping onto the floor, he stepped on a soap that happened to have been placed there causing him to lose his balance and fall forward. 

"_Shit!_"

His arms waved around to grab something to stop him from falling down, instead he grabbed a hold of something soft. Something that no man should ever grab to be proven indecent. Before he knew it, his arms were wrapped around Elle from behind while one of his hands was cupping her breast. He smelled that sweet scent coming from Elle's beautiful and silky hair and felt the soft and slender skin from her body. 

Realizing this, he quickly let go of Elle's proof of being a woman, but he still had his arms wrapped around her. It had felt like the time from the last time they speak. The last time they hugged each other. For some reason, Noctis didn't want to let go and embrace the moment. But knowing this was very wrong of him, he released his arms to free Elle from his harmless grasp. 

"_.......Sorry....I just wanted to ask you about something...._"

His eyes gazed at the wooden floor avoiding the embarrassment he caused towards Elle. His face was as expressionless as it could be but his heart was reacting more after he had accidently grabbed her from behind.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 18, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Tournament Arc*
*Trust*

Tenshi stared at the boy. He seemed shady...suspicious. Though he acted so friendly. Tenshi did not understand. Most people in this tournament would eat Tenshi for breakfast. Perhaps this boy was like her. Shy,kind,does not like getting angry.

Although he seemed...off Tenshi suspicions were quickly subsided when that boy let off a smile. It was so warm and welcoming. There would be no way this was a act.

If it was this boy was a great actor. But Tenshi was sure he was alright despite the unsafe feeling she got from him. Tenshi finally let out a bright smile. But then let out a little squeak of fear when the boy picked her up.

Her heart skipped a bit because of the sudden surprise movement. Tenshi was not suspecting that. Tenshi then heard the reason why. She frowned. It reminded her of what she was thinking of the moment before.

How everyone she meets helps or saves her. But now it was just pathetic. She is being helped in a moment where she was not even injured! Tenshi began to struggle a bit. But not aggressively as he might see it as a threat.

"Ple..please its okay, I fel..fell on you. Yo..you need some med..medical attention more th..then me."

Tenshi spoke nervously as she finally got some distance as she got off his holding grip. 

"Thank y..you rea..really. Ple..please this was a..all my fault. Let m..me help you in..instead." 

Tenshi hands began to glow. It was her healing palm technique. Sure it was not as powerful as the A rank mystique palm technique but it should do the trick to heal the teen from any damage he had.

Tenshi hovered her hand around the spots where he had any small noticeable damage. Tenshi then smiled. She then thought about his name. Yuuki? Where had she heard that name before?

Finally it came to her. The announcer said his name before. He was the one who fought Yomi! She quickly had one question that came to her head. Who won?

Tenshi hands stopped glowing. She had healed any small injuries he had around him.  She then began to heal her small injuries from the fall. And then dusted her self.

"Ex..excuse me Yuu...yuuki who was it w..who one in your fi..fight?"

Tenshi spoke as she moved her hand forward. This time instead of her hand glowing green it glowed blue. It was her chakara transfer technique. Sure his battle was some time before.

But she knew that this tournament had not given any resting or food to her team and most likely his. Though Tenshi rested at Moro house. So he must of needed chakara because chakara=stamina.

Tenshi hand glowed a even brighter blue. She was using a technique that she created her self. She gently put her hands on Yuuki cheek. Doing this caused Yuuki to glow blue as well.

She was giving the boy some of her chakara. Only a small dosage. She did not want to exhaust or self. And a small dosage of her own chakara should have been enough. Tenshi let go. She backed away a few steps. She let out a bright smile.

"Good as new." 

Tenshi spoke cheerfully. She was proud of her self. She was a bit more open. And this time she did not stutter. Tenshi gently grabbed the boy hand and gestured him to sit down. Tenshi sat down.

"S..so......any way....any reason you entered this tour..tournament?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 19, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi sat underneath a tree's shadow in contemplation near the cabins that they had for them to stay in._ 'I will have to come up with strategies that will affect speedy opponents.' _She opened up her ninja tool pouch and laid them out in front of her as she raised her hand up to rest her chin in. "Aoi, what'cha doing?" Aoi raised her eyes up at him and returned them at their first subject to say she knew he was there. Enma walked to the other side of her tools and sat down. "Man you're so serious about this tournament. I know you kind of have to be, but man." He began to itch himself, "you need to learn how to rest even when you are under the pressure. Learn how to soak in the good and keep out the bad." He jumped and landed on the tree over her head and began to climb up to the top._ 'Let's see, I can use these and keep them in my sleeve for quick access. I can use this with my weapon.... Hmmm.'_ An audible poof was heard over her head which made her look up instantly. "Enma? Enma are you alright?" She began to put her ninja tools back into her pouch that was still on her. "Enma!" She concentrated chakra in her feet and began to climb the tree with her feet. She made it to the top and looked around to see that he wasn't there. "What happened to him?" She said nervously.

*Prince Enma, Summoning world*

"Ahh." Enma stretched out and relaxed to only be interrupted by a cough behind him. "Huh?" He opened a eye and saw the ruins he grew up in surrounding him. "Why am I back here?" He stood up to see his father in front of him. *"Son, you have been called upon a member of the Sarutobi clan to help them in their time of need. The more you stay in the other world the stronger you will become. Haven't you noticed that you haven't grown a single inch since you were five years old?"* "Well yeah, but I thought I was a late bloomer or something." His father let out a booming laugh. *"That's a good one son, but no. We are connected specifically to the humans in order to grow beside them in battle. This way we are able to rule over our subjects and protect them with very little to no difficulty, and soon it will be your turn to do this. That is the responsibility of a prince."* The king placed his hand on his son's head and began to unlock the hidden energy with in him. *"You will gain the knowledge that has been sent down from father to son for a hundred years."*In a matter of seconds Enma grew a few feet and another poof sent him back standing in front Aoi. "What happened to you? How did you grow this fast?"

*Sadao - mission*

Walking away from the stadium, it seemed to get smaller with every passing moment. Though, he didn't really notice too much because the guy he's suppose to escort kept asking him stupid questions, over and over again. "So, are you a big time ninja over where you live? Do you have a sister, huh?"

"No.....no..." "So, how about that tournament? Are you participating?" "Yes..sort of. I'm suppose to fight next round. " "Really?" Running over to Sadao, he started to prode him with his fat little finger. "So, were you the guy that didn't show up, huh?"


"Sort of.." "Really? So, you were the guy that left his partner hanging? You know he lost right and everyone hates you right now." "ALRIGHT!! I KNOW!!" Slapping his hand away, the guy sort of backed off of Sadao and finally shut his mouth.

The silence only lasted for a moment, but Sadao relished every second of it. Until, a couple of words broke the silence. "I know I can be a little hard to deal with sometimes. I just have a problem with talking alot."


----------



## Kei (Feb 19, 2012)

​
The lights dimmed down all around, the crowd was hushed with the arrival of the host. Her steps were light and the way she smiled brought the crowd to utter silence. She was wearing the same black dress she wore yesterday and she ushered the same hush that made the crowd quite. Waiting for the next match made her smile, as she watch them, she could hear them. Some of them were still cheering, but not for the fighters but for her.

The spotlight! 

She lived for it!

The light came on her as they spun around the crowd, and then finally focusing on her. Faye rose her hands and the whole crowd cheered for the woman! She smiled as she looked up at them, the spotlight still on her as the crowd cheered knowing that she was going to introduce the next fighters.

"Its been a while my darlings." she purred as she placed her hands on her hips, "Now are you ready for the next fight?"

Woooo!!!

"We are winding down the contestants, some still want to prove themselves to you and show you that they are bigger than anything else!" she smiled as she walked around the stage, "All of them shining and waiting to show you what they are made of! So lets hear are you ready for them?!" 

The crowd cheered even louder as they had waited long enough for the next match!

Faye smirked as this was an easy crowd, "Well then sorry for the long wait, lets give it up for our contestants!"


"This fight is between two people that come from two clans that are high fighters! So expect a great show from these two, the battle of the powerful sexes starts here, and we as their witness will see who will come out on top!" She smiled as she winked a bit, "As you know I rooting for the girl side~"

The men in the crowd began to boo, causing Faye to laugh a bit and the women to boo the men!

"Alright alright, lets introduce this girl!" Faye said turning the crowd attention back to her, "She comes from royality of the highest kind and her clan power rivals her opponent clan in wealth! But she not here to fight for her clan, she is hear to fight for herself and distances herself from the eyes of the clan!"

"Lets introduce Shell!!!"

The women cheered as the men sat in silence

"Now for the men side, this clan rivals the Regnum clan and the person who is fighting for his clan wants to prove himself to his clan!" Faye said, "He wants to make the path all the way to the top and then some! This man has pride in himself and his clan, watch him shine on stage today in front of you all!

"Introducing Noctis Ranen!!!!"

The men cheered this time and the women stared

"Lets show these people what real pride is like!" Faye called out, "Lets go!!"


----------



## Kei (Feb 19, 2012)

​
Jimmy rushed out on the stage and instantly the crowd start cheering for him, Jimmy smirked as he straighten up his tie and face the crowd. Sporting his formal wear he coughed a bit to the side as he got his voice ready. The young kids were also doing the same thing, micmcing the old man. They coudn't help it, they loved the man! Jimmy took a cough drop and swished it around his mouth before spitting it out.

"ARE YOU READY POD 2!" he asked his voice booming from the mic causing the crowd to cheer louder

"I must say time must be passing by fast, the days seem shorter." Jimmy shared with the crowd, "But off of that I bet you are ready for the next match aren't cha?!"

The crowd cheered as Jimmy place his hands to his ears as a sign to for them to scream louder, the crowd did until some of their voices went hoarse and some had to sit down. 

Jimmy laughed as he straighten his tie...

Amateurs...

"ALRIGHT LETS HERE IT FOR THE PAST FIGHTERS! THE WINNERS AND LOSERS OF IT ALL!" Jimmy said causing the crowds to cheer, "Alright then, you know the deal by this time! It doesn't matter win or lose these kids deserve your praise!"

--

--

"Now lets introduce the first opponent of today's match!" Jimmy said, "This boy comes from the clan that has been in the news lately, and he is here today to show everyone that you don't mess with the Aosuki clan without suffering a whole hell of a lot!"

"Introducing Takashi Aosuki!!!" 

"Now his opponent is a shy little butterfly from the Uchiha clan, she is not someone that you look down upon! With wolves following every where she goes, lets see if she picks up a thing or two from them!"

"Welcome Moro Uchiha!!!"

The crowd cheered, "Come on you too, you hear these cheers, play the crowd well!!!"


----------



## Kei (Feb 19, 2012)

*3 Hours Later*










​
"Wow anyone is sweating out of that last match?" Faye said stepping out of the last match, "The memory of how those two fought were so beautiful that I couldn't help but get weak in the knees when I think about it. Am I right?!"

"Yeaaahhh!!!" The crowd cheered as she smiled warmly at them all, the light were on and it wasn't as much of a spotlight but still it made Faye fill good that everyone attention was on her. The heart racing as she stood in front of them all, everyone was cheering for her to introduce the next match was too much to bear!

The heat of it all was far too great! She was being torn apart by there eyes and it made her feel god!

"Okay then everyone, I hope during the break that you all got your complimentary snacks from the concession stand. If you didn't please exit  at your exit sign and then go to the western food stand." Faye explained, "I heard that the westerners have this star candy that is really good, but unfortunally I can't eat that at free will...A lady got to keep in shape ya know?"

She winked at the men in the crowd causing the women to give her a cold stare, and a death glare by those who were eating the westerners candy. 

Faye smiled as she clap her hands together, "But as you are about to go, lets introduce the next match!"

---

--

"Lets intoduce the first person up, his body might be hot ladies but his soul and personality is ice cold!" Faye smirked, "But who knows maybe you can warm him up with your cheers ladies! So lets give it up for this ice cold prince!!!"

"Come on out Ryoji!!!" she said as she pointed to one of the openings 

"And his next opponent is also a nice deal of eye candy, though the same applies to him" Faye let out a sigh and so did most of the girls did too, "We do not get a break do we girls? But he comes from the very famous Nara clan that are here today, lets introduce him ladies and gentleman!"

"Introducing, AKISE NARA!!!" she yelled

"Do you hear there cheers boys? Come out here and start a show!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 19, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha tournament Arc*

Moro caught the last pat of the last fight as she had Romulus fed her wolves of T bone stakes to keep them busy and away from her. She heard the annoying annoucer screamed her name as the crowd goes wild for the fight to start up as her intrest went to the fighter she would be fighting for this match. It was the guy from earlier Takashi. She enter the studian to arena 2 she did not cared to wait in the waiting /back rooms with everyone else. She kept walking as it was best to safe her energy as she remember what Takashi said before as he and she was both crazy as this fight was going to get crazy as well. She jump on the arena as she landed gracefully on the arena.

The crowd went silent as they were amazed by Moro and cheer from their amazment. She was not here for that purposed at all to amazed a crowd of fools. Her wolves howled for her support and she heard them as she gave a short howled back to them. She put her staff on her other side to obtained her sword that could be access to get it from the top of the staff or the bottem, as the staff was concepted into different parts from being broken so many times. She guessed the match starts when Takashi get his ass up here, instead of the annoucer anoucing start that was not her style at all.

Romulus was watching as he had his haek on his shoulder and his wolves with Moro's wolves chewing on stakes. He and them were here to support Moro if she won or lose. His own eyes glemed in the light as the same color as the wolves. He had his own meat on a stick. His white wolf was watching the end of the stick to see if any of his friend's meat slid off the stick. Romulus growled to back off his food and watch this fight. He growled at the silver wolf to paid attention to Moro's movements in this match as well to train with Moro later. He was not happy about Moro entering this tournament at all. Moro was just standing in the middle of the ring as she felt Romulus eyes on her, as she started to meditate waiting to sense Takashi's arrival.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 19, 2012)

*Takashi*

The boy was just stretching his body in the POD2 , waiting for his fight to start. It was only a few hours since he woke up after all the time he slept due to the exhaustion that the "payment", as he calls it, caused him. When he woke up Rokuto just told him how things went, how the fight of his team mate ended and that once again Takashi was supposed to go out and fight first. The little memories of Harkat being  atotal nuisance when he just woke up would only make him giggle a little by now; actually the embodiment of the void was pretty good at livening the mood although he was pretty annoying most of the time.

Once his warm up finished, he heard the announcer calling his name first, however he didn?t move an inch. He wanted to hear the name of his opponent first. Then  the announcer, Jimmy, declared who the other fighter was: Moro Uchiha. Takashi smiled as probably this fight wa sgoing to be really good, without losing a second he started to walk forward, leaving behind the dark hall he was at and walking straight towards the arena. As he walked, the crowd could pretty much see how his clothes were stained with dry blood, blood that he clearly did not spill during his last fight against Kurai Satsugai.

Takashi fixed his eyes on the crowd as he found Rokuto and Harkat together, a shame that the clan head was not able to see the childish being although he knew about his existence by Takashi. The man only nodded at his pupil as the boy reached the center where Moro was already waiting for the fight to start." So in tha end it seems dat ya?re my opponent...Oh well, whateva "he said before loosening his body and relax himself." Let?s make it....a nice battle!! "he shouted and then took out two smoke bombs which he threw to Moro?s feet, then took out three shuriken and launched them at the girl before running to his left side to change his location.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _S-Rank Mission_ 



*S-Rank *
A Missing-Nin has banded together with a group of cut throats. The cut throats are not the problem, he is. End him before he end's another village. 
*Points:* 8,000, +40,000p
*Ryo: *500,000,000 - 100,000,000​



*Shinsou*

I found your hair band on my bedroom floor, 
The only evidence that you've been here before
And I don't get waves of missing you any more, 
They're more like tsunami tides in my eyes...

Never getting dry, so I get high, smoke away day then I sleep with the light on
Weeks pass in the blink of an eye, 
And I'm still drunk by the end of the night
I don't drink like everybody else, 
I do to forget things about myself, 
Stumble and fall with the head spin I got,
My minds with you but my hearts just not...

So am I close to you any more, if it's over? 
And there's no chance that we'll work it out.
That's why you and I ended over U N I 
And I said that's fine,
But your the only one that knows I lied.​
A single leaf fell from the an old shadowing oak tree the green sheet slowly swayed serenely, the simplest of things always the most beautiful. As the leaf fell to gravity's demands an intervening force then took control. As a west wind blew through with assertion, carrying the leaf in it's arms. The leaf now in the care of the powerful west wind, rose to the sky finding itself level with the creatures which roamed the sky then it would shift and fall dropping until it soared above the ground towering over the animals which claimed the forest floors as their home. Passed the sea of green trees, sat a massive building, a grand house made of the finest white marble, it was elegant and beautiful as it shone bright in the morning sun. The house having large open windows and walk ways. It was this place in which that single leaf was being blown to. The wind on it's final push blew the leaf to a secondary story window, into which the leave spiralled and dance against the now fading wind. As the leaf entered the room, it was met by a large poster bed, which was dressed in the finest white silk and varnished by deep brown oak wood. On the bed, lay a heavily bandaged boy, a red tattoo on his face in kanji text spelling "Love." The leaf was now on its final descent, as the green sheet spiralled slowly sinking through the air until it fell onto the boy's nose, the sensation causing the boy to stir slowly. 

Shinsou's eyes opened slowly, his new environment not registering with him immediately as his hand moved to his face grabbing whatever it was he felt against his face, a crunching sound echoed slightly as he dealt with the sleep disrupting leaf. Shinsou rose carefully pain searing through his body as he sat up right. His eyes slightly alarmed as he took in his new surroundings, he racked his brain's trying to remember what happened lasted... But the pain made it difficult to remember. He slipped out from under the comforting silk sheets, his feet touching cold white marble. Mustering his strength he stood up and found himself staring into a mirror, seeing himself look pale and underfed. Bandages littering his body from the neck down, as his face seemed to be healing from various cuts and bruises but still bore signs of swelling. Over his bandages he was dressed in matching white silk pyjama's. _Someone really has an obsession with white silk._ He thought as he ventured out of his room, exploring the rooms of the house, each room was massive with high ceilings whilst being decked out in sleek wooden furniture which complimented the walls of white marble.

Shinsou felt odd as he travelled through the spacious house, despite it's shining white marble, it felt empty and cold as if the place was abandoned. It was also hard to navigate through the house due to the repeating world marble, but eventually Shinsou found an exit leading to some long, wide steps past the steps sat a topless man with distinct tribal markings on his right arm looked to be mediating. Shinsou moved closer to the mind, hoping to find some information to help with the loss of his short term memory. As he moved closer, the man became conscious of Shinsou's presence and turned to face Shinsou. Shinsou's eyes widened in alarm and he reacted as soon as he saw the man's first. "Sonny Bill William." When he said his name, Shinsou's short term memory began to flood back. His hand rose to his face, meanwhile Sonny smiled at Shinsou. *"Finally you are awake. Have a nice two day nap?"* 

"Where are we?" Shinsou demanded, barely even attempting to keep the contempt and hostility out of his voice although Sonny merely laughed enjoying the anger and defiance in the boy. The anger irritated Shinsou, now he thought, now was the time to end this despicable adult's life. As he stepped forward he collapsed, pain erupting out of through his bod. *"Chill bro, you are still injured. We are the only place I feel at peace,"* He said softly, closing his eyes like he felt cosy and warm. *"Just relax for two more days, we are going to deal with another village then, use your anger on them."* Shinsou felt an odd sleeping sensation taking me, Shinsou was too angry and in pain to fight the sweeping sensation so he allowed the sleep to take him.​​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 19, 2012)

*Moeo Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro heard what Takashi had said, she open her eyes, she did not activated her Sharingan, just yet. She heard the explosions, as she smelled the smoke at her feet. She heard the sound of shuriken coming right at her. She did a few handseals as she heard his foot steps even though they were quick and silent. She did a few handseals as she used Body Flicker Technique to keep up with Takashi's movements. She quickly unsheathed her sword from her staff from the opening of the staff and swung the sword at his chest area. She was not going to end there as well.

She did a few handseals to summon crows, Moro throw up a few explosion tags. The crows cashe was not going to waste all of them at the start.ught some of the explosion tags as the birdsflw around Takashi and Moro as she was she was still closed to him. The crows that had the explosion tags went off in a great explosion. She did not cared if she killed the annoucer in the battle or anyone in her way to fight Takashi. Her inner self was pleased ho this was going so far. Moro kept a promisd to herself to released it after the warm up to this match or a point in this match to released that crazy part of herself.

it did not matter bout the explosion tags for herself fire did not hurt or nor a explosion tags. She was ready for his next attacked as she was thinking on her feet like a wolf at the moment and a mind of a human. She was thinking be patice innerself as this fight was going to get more intersting than she bargin with to end it a match that was better than anything she expected.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 19, 2012)

*Takashi*

The Aosuki found himself slightly surprised when he saw Moro next to him aiming to slice his chest with her sword. Using his fist, the boy delfected the sword to the ground only to find himself surrounded by strange and nasty crows which had with them a bunch of explosive tags. Using a bit of chakra in his feet, Takashi leaped high into the air trying to go backwards and then making a couple of flips taking his gravity center to his back, he managed to land on a part of the arena wher the explosion could not reach him at all. 

Looking in front trying to get a glimpse of his oppoent, the Aosuki found Moro already prepared to launch a new attack. Takashi smiled at this thinking that this was going to be a fight without a second to rest. Charging all his strength into his fist, the sharp-toothed boy punched the ground creating a small crater, however his real intention was to crush the earth so rocks like the ones that were flying right now in front of him, could be of use to him. 

Without losing time, he noticed only four of them to be useful as he rapidly kicked them in the direction of the uchiha woman, not without sending together with the rocks a couple of kunais with explosive tags wrapped around them.

After his attack, the spiky-haired kid,took a deep breath and tried to control the reaction of his body," Shadow step " he whispered before his body entering into a state in which his scent, heart beats, steps, breath everything would be as if he disappeared. Followinbg his plan, he once again threw one smoke bomb hiding himself this time from Moro?s sight, ears and nose.

The rocks of before, quickly reached the position of the uchiha girl though at the same instant they were about to hit...

*KA-BOOOM!!!*

Both explosive tags unleashed the beautiful and deadly spectacle near the woman, who hopefully for Takashi, was trapped within the explosion.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 19, 2012)

Akise Nara
Tournament Arc
POD 1
Nara vs Ivery










​
The roar of the crowd calls out to their competitors. The Nara child answers their call without any hesitation. Scratching the back of his head, he sets forth towards the ring casually. He can hear the cheers charging inside of his ears. Really, they are much livelier than before. This must be from his previous victory over Tenshi Hyuga.

"Really? She gave him such a fancy entrance and I get this dull introduction? She's just as simple minded as that previous announcer."

The boy in black speaks badly about the talent of these so-called 'professional announcers'. The silver necklace with the Nara clan symbol dangles across his neck. Akise Nara steps onto the squared ring at the center of attention. Underneath his black attire are bandages and tapping in order to seal up the wounds from his previous battle. Those aren't to bad...however...

What's really troublesome is the injury dealt to his back. The last move Tenshi Hyuga pulled really did a number on his rear. He doesn't show it though, Akise won't let his back be a target for his opponent. Thankfully, his clan is pretty decent in the field of medicine so the pain isn't too bad.....for now. He'll just have to try his best not to exert himself in this fight. Like before, his kunais and shuriken have been misplaced around his body.

'_Speaking of which,....My opponent's name is Ryoji Ivery...Ryoji,....it's spelled differently but it sounds just like my  sister's name, Ryougi. Hopefully he's not as strong as her or else this won't be pretty._ '

He thinks about this coincidence of this. He's hoping at the back of his mind that this isn't some bad omen. Well, he's seen this guy's battle with Fugetsu in the first match. He uses Ice as his form of battle, but he believes he can handle it....

'_The problem is that gadget on his arm..._'

..No worries, it'll be fun challenging that thing. That bright smirk of confidence flows across his face. One could say that the pride or honor of their clans are on the line. Akise dose care about that..however, he can't wait to reveal every single truth that's hidden in this match.

"Hey, I'm not so stupid as that idiot Fugetsu. You're gonna have a lot more trouble with me. *You Get It?*"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 19, 2012)

*Sadao - mission*

Turning towards him, he said "Sorry...what's your name?" Giving Sadao a goofy smile, he said his name with a delightful tone. "My name is Larry!" "Nice to meet you Larry."

"Hey check this out!" Preforming a number of handsigns, Larry turned away from sadao and faced towards the forest. "Wind Style, Whirlwind!!" Blowin gout a steam of air from his mouth, a small tornado whipped up in front of him and charged straight into the forest. As it ripped into more trees, it started to grow bigger and started tossing a number of tree trunks and branches threw the forest. 

Sadao turned toward Larry, who seemed quite proud of the jutsu he performed. "I made that one. My family tells me its really strong and they never thought I could've came up with something like that. It pretty much rips up everything in it's path and with the more things that get into it, it gets bigger. What do you think?" "Uhh. I think that's a really great jutsu. Are all wind style jutsu like that?" "Sort of. It's mostly for cutting things apart and blowing things away."

"Wow..I never thought that any jutsu could be like that..but how about we pick up the pace and get you home? I've got a fight later on today."


----------



## Alpha (Feb 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _S-Rank Mission_ 



*S-Rank *
A Missing-Nin has banded together with a group of cut throats. The cut throats are not the problem, he is. End him before he end's another village. 
*Points:* 8,000, +40,000p
*Ryo: *500,000,000 - 100,000,000​



*Shinsou*

If I was gonna go somewhere,
I'll be there by now,
And maybe I can let myself down, ohh
And I'm thinking that I am unaware, 
I'd keep my feet on the ground,
Keep looking around,
To make sure I'm not,
The only one to feel low.

Because if you want,
I'll take you in my arms,
And keep you sheltered,
From all that I've done wrong,
And I'll you'll say,
That I'm the only one,
But I know,
God made another one of me,
To love you better than I ever will.​

Shinsou had decided against attacking Sonny Bill in that remote location. Firstly he didn't know where they were or how they got there. When he awoke he was no longer in the warmth of the shining sun or in the comfort of the silk sheets. He was travelling in the back of a carriage. When he asked the others in Sonny's gang, they shrugged saying he had never taken anyone there but him there before which bugged Shinsou more then it should have. However now Shinsou had his strength restored his injuries mostly healed, quicker then it should have taken him naturally which he assumed meant they had taken healers to help him, however this did not make him grateful. But Shinsou decided to capitalize on the favouritism Sonny was showing him, he had known of the gangs' numbers and their plan of action. Shinsou then decided to act using the element of surprise disposing of Sonny's gang then turning his attention to the man himself.

Eventually the carriages came to the halt, there were three carriages in total.  One in which Shinsou and another two road in, the second were two men road in and the last in which Sonny road in by himself. The sun was just rising as they each exited the carriages and began to make their way to the town in  arrow head formation with Shinsou covering the rear, a specific position he requested. Shinsou had his gourd strapped to his back as he walked, his eyes flicking on how best to deal with the gang. _Lethal or non-lethal_? was the question he was now asking himself. As he was debating with himself the town was coming into view, he would need to decide quickly and move fast. He had to stop them before they reached the village he could not allow this town to be decided and have it's people killed. He swallowed his mouth dry, was he nervous? He thought shaking his head, no time for nerves, only for action and precision as he now readied himself moments away from launching his attack...

Shinsou rubbed his fingers together the fingers dry in anticipation then Shinsou exploded into moment, his hands delved into his pouch which was taped to his thigh. Between each finger a different weapon to use. Shinsou flung three shuriken they sailed sweetly though the air striking the three men in the rear of the travelling party, directly into the top of the neck and the bottom of the head killing them instantly. He had no time to confirm that his targets were dealt with instead he followed it up launching two exploding tags which stuck to the final two men's head which then exploded into a mixture of blood, brain and bone. Finally Shinsou finished his moments with a Suna Shunshin, moving directly in front of Sonny, standing 10 metres in front of him, the town just waking up behind them, some rushing to see what was happening. Shinsou felt uneasy through out his attack, he had dealt with Sonny's men yes, but he felt Sonny in his peripheral watching him throughout his attack as if Sonny was saying, _I could stop this at any time._

*"How disappointing..."* Sonny sighed, *"I wanted to make you my successor, but you have to go and be like them. One of those goody two shoes, how I hate people like them... It was cos of people like that she died. Anyway, enough prepare yourself. You do not face men like these but an S class missing-nin, warm me up before I deal with that town."* 

"You will not harm this town. Today I end your reign of tyranny Sonny Bill Williams!" He called back. His fingers slapping together, moving like a blur as he stacked up hand seals, sand flowing from his gourd. Floating in front of him the sand began to form into small circular lumps. "Sand Drizzle." Shinsou said sharply, pushing his hands forward directing the sand to attack Sonny. 

Sonny didn't run or try to dodge, he merely stood there shaking his head as the sand cut through the air descending upon him. *"Tekkai."* He said quietly. The sand smashed into Sonny but did nothing, Shinsou had seen metal get destroyed by their power but to Sonny's skin they did nothing, _who is this guy?_ He thought incredulously. *"I expected more. You think you understand the world? You have seen nothing. You think you have tasted the hate which plaques this world? Ha, my boy. How ignorant. Let me show you just how terrifying hate can be."* Sonny began slowly until he became serious.

One moment Sonny was metres from him, the next his was millimetres from him. His fist sinking into Shinsou's stomach his eyes bulging from the pain, his ribs remembering the pain of being cracked once more. Shinsou was lifted off his feet. And was being sent flying backwards into the town, as he hit the ground he rolled and slid further. *"How will it feel? Knowing you are going to die and being able to save no one?"* Sonny mocked him.

Shinsou turned to his stomach, blood coughing from his lift. That was a just a punch? What monstrous strength. This is the difference in level, even too much for me? "Who said I was going to die? Shut up talking all high and mighty. You will not hurt any person." Shinsou said rising to his feet, catching his breath as his shoulders dropped. The towns people rushing into the refugee of their home but still watched from there windows.

Sonny laughed, *"I like you kid, you remind me of myself when I was young... I was weak too. Now die."* Flashing away and he reappeared in front of Shinsou once more. His finger moving like a machine gun, piercing Shinsou's body repeatedly each spot drew blood,and shook Shinsou's body. Until only Sonny's finger stood and Shinsou started to dropface forwrd, his eyes rolling back into his head. *"Hyakushigan - One hundred finger gun."* Sonny said solemnly his eyes closed. 

He then continued to walk past Shinsou filled with regret. "Where do you think your going we ain't done yet fuck face." Said a panted breath from behind him. He turned mortified to find Shinsou had caught himself before he fell, blood dripping from his multiple wounds which littered his body.  

*"You're done kid. Just give up lay down and die."* Sonny said shaking his head with disbelief. 

"Shut up. I am not like them, I am not... An adult. I will fight people like you even if it kills me." He said angrily pulling himself up, standing tall he began to swing at Sonny his punches slow and wide. Sonny just looked at him with confused eyes as he dodged the feeble punches.

*"What's her name? The one you draw strength from."* Sonny said knowingly. 

Fire ignited within Shinsou, his confused body and mind reacted upon instinct his swings becoming compact and more forceful. "Don't you dare talk about her! Do not mention Rika... You are not worthy!" Helpless tears dripping from Shinsou. 

*"I see..."* Sonny said catching Shinsou's punches. Bringing the boy to a stop. *"This is your win Shinsou of the Sand. Don't die... Get stronger and show me how far you have grown. I will no longer harm this town... I feel I may of been dishonouring my Rika. I need time to think."* He said disappearing on the stop, Shinsou's eyes then finally rolled back into his head as he collapsed backwards blood still flooding from his wounds as the town's people rushed to his aid. 

* * *​
Shinsou awoke suddenly bolting up right, a cold sweat over his body as he panted staring at his new surroundings a small wooden room. Why every time he awoke he was in a bed? He thought to himself. It was then he noticed a familiar old man sitting next to him. "You! You, gave me the mission." The old man smiled at Shinsou.

*"And what a job you have done. You have my thanks and my apologies for doubting you."* The old man said quietly.

"What are you talking about?" Shinsou said ashamedly. "I failed. Sonny got away." 

*"My boy. Firstly you took Sonny's Hyakushigan. I tell you no one has been known to survive that technique, you are you the first. Secondly Sonny hasn't been heard of in a week. He has disappeared so you have dealt with that problem too. Maybe the mission has to be officially be called a failure, my boy it is ain't but. I may not be able to reward you but you have the worlds gratitude not just mine. Now I will leave you to rest, take care boy."*

Shinsou nodded as he watched the old man exit the room, before he turned to out of the window of the room. He had a strange feeling from Sonny at the end, was he truly that bad or did he have a reason for what he was doing? Shinsou did not know, but he did know he had to get stronger, train harder because one day he would see him again. And then he would get his victory as well as answers.​​
*End*​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 19, 2012)

*Sadao - mission*

As Larry's village came into sight, Sadao pointed it out to him. "Really?! Well lets not dawdle around here!!" Picking Sadao up in the air, he then sprinted with him in his arms. "Lets go! Lets go!" "Ahh ok! Just put me down!!"

*At the village entrance*

Being dropped onto the ground, Larry sprinted into the village and grabbed the first person he could see and shouted, "I'm home!!" Turning towards Sadao, he beckoned him to come into the village. 

Sadao slowly shook his head, and Larry's smile slowly went away. "Sorry Larry. I have that tournament I need to still fight in. I'll be sure to come visit you some time later though." Larry's voice cracked a little as he said out loud, "You promise?" Sadao smiled at him and waved his hand off to the side. "You bet."

With that, Sadao turned away and sprinted back into the forest, towards the stadium.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 19, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> _Noctis Lucis Ranen_
> _Liquid Time_​
> 
> After several moments, Ifrit sped up even more upon realizing that he was close to finding the person inside the vicinity of the Field of Disward. The area that only Noctis and now Ifrit knows of in the Ranen Territory.
> ...



Itsuki merely shrugged and slipped his hands into his pockets, smirking a bit at the boy.  "Nah, it's fine."  He looked at Ifrit.  "Now that is one seriously cool summoning.  I've never seen anything like him."  Ikki turned and walked toward the fire he had going, reaching for his dried shirt.  He held his head over the first and shook out any remaining water that was there, drying his hair fully.  When it dried it resumed its pattern of sticking up an a wild fashion.  He slipped his shirt over his head, before getting his shoes and pouch full of ninja tools.  He attached the pouch to his waist and slipped on the shoes before returning to Noctis.

"I'm Uch...   Minami Itsuki.  But you can call me Ikki.  I figure I'm in your clan's territory or somethin'?"  He looked around.  He had no idea where he was, he wasn't familiar with anything here.  "Sorry about that.  I've never seen this place before."




> Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha
> Lt - Mission​



Ikki


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 19, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament arc*

Moro heard the explosion as the flames did not really bothered her as she used the flames to muplicated the flames from the explosion as she did some handseals to make a even more powerful Mythical Fire Phoenix. The rocks turned into sand and a bit of glass. She activated her Sharingan. She did not see him come up in her feild of vision as the second tomoe was already in pattern with the first tomoe. She know Takashi was still around as she did a few more handseals as she was going to draw him out. She did a few handseals as she did the genjutsu Demonic Illusion ? Hell Fire.

She was glad she knew that genjutsu, she know from the last fight she watched that Takashi had a high tolerance of pain. She had a feeling he would break out of her genjutsu in a matter of seconds. She unsheathed her other sword. She stayed still as she went into her form as her mind enter the zero point of the dome of her mind, as her speed increased as she waited for Takashi to attack her. If he did he would be attacked by a densive move or a counter move to strike back at him. she was thinking how this was going to strain on her body or how much chakra was it going to drain.

_"Come out shadow wolf,"_ she thought as she had better reaction time because of the Sharingan. She had a feeling he was near the rocks that he thrown at her and had a feeling he was going to use more of those techniues that she read in that book about the other contestants in the tournament. She had her sences up as well to hear his heartbeat when he show back up from the hell or from the unknow. Her silver wolf was watching as he was a little surprised that she was going to pulled off this jutsu as he kept his growls to his thoughts to himself instead of sharing it with his friends as Romulus has his own thoughts as well.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 19, 2012)

*Takashi*

The red-eyed lad  made his way through the smoke and rocks caused by the explosion and his own smoke bomb, ran silently, vanishing in the middle of the thick dark screen that by now was still covering the arena of the POD 2. The people in the crowd may think that he was being kind fo repetitive as he used the same kind of tricks against his last opponent, however Takashi could not care less about it, if he wanted to win there was no futile effort in any strategy. Keeping track of moro with his ears and smell, the blue-haired ninja forced himself to dodge, although with ease by doing a couple of summersaults, two fire balls which light betrayed themselves when coming in his direction.

Before he could retake his breath, he found himself trapped by the sight of his sister coming out from the ground, her flesh being eaten by disgusting bugs as her by now skeletal face allowed the boy to look at her eyes which were staring furiously at Takashi, the only thing that he heard from her was" Big brother, YOU...YOU LIAR!! YOU DIDN?T PROTECT ME!! "a cumulus of emotions came across the Aosuki who clearly knew from the very beginning that he got trapped in a genjutsu however he never expected to see this.

The whining of the dead girl didn?t reached Takashi anymore as he smiled, an enormous and dangerous smile that would only impress fear in others. As he was showing his teeth, he managed to bit his lip with strength letting the pain to take away this illusion that more than shocking him, it only unearthed the enormous anger and frustration that Takashi buried within him after the news of his sister, Kiara, passing away. *" DAT BITCH?S DEAD MEAT!!! "* he thought furiously as the lip got healed in no time.

Certainly, the boy?s fury was overwhelming, but instead of going all out in rage, he decided to stay calm for a second, forgetting the meeting they got before and how they now were "friends", he started to plan out many ways to kill her, just as how a good assassin would do. Keeping his shadow step still active, he took off the sleeveless T-shirt he was wearing which by now should be impregnated with a bit of his sweat and his dry blood, enough to confuse any good smelling sense. Quickly he formed a ball with the cloth and stick on it an explosive tag, then he wrapped another fake tag to a kunai which he threw directly at where his sense told him Moro was.

After that, Takashi started to run silently trying to surround the uchiha girl, once he knew he was behind her,  he threw his T-shirt at the user of the sharingan and activated the real explosive tags, then kept running all long the arena until he positioned himself some meters away from the left side of the wolf woman. Rapidly Takashi performed a couple of hand signs before saying in his mind _" Lightning ball!!! "_a midsized sphere made of lightning chakra formed in his hand only to be launched at the Uchiha.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 19, 2012)

*Hisoka*
A Rest​

Some time had passed since Hisoka?s battle with The Gentlemen. Immediately after exiting the arena she did as she promised and took care of the injuries she had inflicted on him before taking care of herself. Now at the current moment in time she laid sprawled out on the ground in the shape of a star. Her entire abdomen bandaged up. Though it felt like everything on her body hurt, though thankfully not as bad as it did in the beginning. The pain she felt in the beginning was like she had been by a pack of bears. Now it only felt as if some extremely obese person had dropped all their weight on her at once before rolling off of her.

?Ugh?battling hurts.? She groaned. 

?Well at least you?re a doctor. I say you?re better off than others.? A recognizable voice called out to her.

The young woman?s eyes rolled backward to see a pair of boots walking pass her head before stopping to stand at her side. A look of confusion and slight happiness was evident on her features as her eyes climbed up to see that familiar blue hair. ?Hyuubaato?w-what are you doing here?? 

The blue haired medic looked down at her with a small grin on his face. The look on his face momentarily shocked her as he continued to look down at her. His features looked so?bright compared to usual. His glasses seemed to make his eyes much bigger than they were and his smile was so bright. It looked like he was just swelling with pride. ?Why?re looking at me like that?? She asked curious. 

This caused Hyuubaato to raise his eyebrow before lightly chuckling. ?Just proud of my family is all. Congratulations on your win.? He praised. 

?Thanks, but I wouldn?t really call it a win.? 

?I wouldn?t expect you to see it like that. Anyway Maiko-chan was watching  your match too. She was with me, but she went off to do something, said she?d be back to come see you.? 

?Maiko was watching too?? Hisoka began to slowly sit up off the ground as she began pondering. ?Was it just you and Maiko watching me?? She asked.

?To my knowledge it was just she and I. Why? Is something wrong?? 

Hisoka looked to see how Hyuubaato?s expression had quickly turned serious. She began to have a feeling that someone particular was watching her someone with a strong presence. It was a weird feeling she had when the match had started a feeling she wouldn?t get from some strangers, one of her fellow clansmen or Maiko. _For now I?ll keep quiet don?t want him getting serious for something so insignificant_. ?Nah, it was probable just the crowd getting to me.?

The young man looked down at her, not fully buying it, but nonetheless didn?t pursue the issue. ?So you want to fix you up?? Immediately Hisoka?s eyes lit up at the offer as she slung her jacket opening. 

?Will you please!??

?If you drop out I will.?

Hisoka quickly squatted in disbelief that she believed him. ?I don?t like this tournament, but it is a group deal after all. I can?t just abandon my teammate.? Her voice was a lot more serious than usual as she looked down at the ground. Her male friend simply sighed before leaning over and patting her on the back ?Well I tried at least. Just be safe and take it as easy as you can okay? If you need me I?ll be with the ?leaders? of the other clans if you will.? Were his parting words as he began walking away to leave Hisoka to her thoughts.

?Wait?why do I??​​​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 19, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Takashi's shirt got shreaded as the kunia broke in half. He know where he was at and she had to move sooner than she thought. She smelled him as it was a false move as she went with her gut feeling it was not really Takashi, as she heard him called a bitch. "You may called me a bitch for nothing, as I am not worthy to anyone living on this world. I don't cared if you keep that mind of friendship in your mind is going to hold you back to kill me. What the Hell you saw, I can't say I am sorry? I don't have enough emotion and after this tournament you will not see me again. I don't cared how many people say pain equals to love and i doubt that statement."

She said this as she know Takashi had sentive hearing as well and heard what she said as she let the firey explosion tags hit her with no damage as it was consider a fire weapon anyway. She heard the sizing sound and felt the atmersphere changed around the arena from Takashi's lighting jutsu. She quickly reacted as she quickly did Dawn Serenade: Right hand Strike as a powerfull air current pressed against the lighting ball as it contained in a sonic boom. Moro was sick of being treated and losing another guy from a fight or screwing them over in another way. To her she would never get any respect from humans at all.

She did a few handseals as she made several clones and did a few more handseals as she and her clones got mid range of Takashi and cupped their hands to controlled the flames better as Moro and her clones did Great Fireball Technique as Moro broke down the three clones to create a Phoenix as she was going aimed it at Takashi's back side. She had nothing to say to Takashi as to only finished this damn fight with him and see who ends up on top even though she reck another friendship.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 19, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc












The young crystal blue haired shinobi stood amongst the stage, hand crossed as he witness his opponent approach from the distance. Leaving Shell behind, without a word or trace. His eyes looked upon the young shinobi behind him, his battle with the Hyuga was rather impressive, nevertheless, he defeated one of the few shinobi's who ever managed to corner him into a tight spot. His eyes were once again focused, his usual relax composure had turn to a serious stare in his mien, along with a menacing aura that emanated from his being.

"Right. How about you put your money where your mouth is. That is before I cleave your tongue to the floor with one of my arrows."

Ryoji said as he lifted his right hand, revealing his gauntlet the melody arm. His first battle went swimmingly, his chakara had been restore to a decent amount, not to mention he managed to go through the first round unscathed. His hands clapped together, as they started to swiftly create seals, the seal added a variety of weird signs, that were known to many human shinobi.

Soon ending his streak, his fist collided with each other, a gust of wind started to whirl uncontrollably through his legs and fist, his hands started to emanated a cold chill that soon took form as a gauntlet created purely out of powerful Ice, his sapphire eyes locked on the young Nara before him.

"*No Shimo Tora*"

His feet the stomped the ground, which the moment it did greaves started to form, his hands and feet had form some type of armor among them, without a moment of delay, his feet kicked the earth, leaving a slight dent, his image became blurred, faster than the human eye could perceive, he reacted. The moment he was within range, his fist swung with powerful strength build on it among it in attempts to clobber his skull. 

If this would miss, he would thrown a fist towards the stomach, one that would sent him airborne.  

​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 19, 2012)

*Takashi*​
The boy tried to ignore the words coming from Moro, he never said anything about not seeing her anymore nor that she couldn?t say sorry, indeed there was no way she could know what the hell he saw, however that illusion just opened a door that shouldn?t have been opened yet and that was enough to unleash the rage of the Aosuki; if he kills her or not, it didn?t matter right now, once the battle reache sit?s climax and if he is the one to win, he is the one who will decide what to do, if remain a sfriends or just try to take her life away.

His sensitive nose warned him immediately of the danger awaiting him as a explosion was heard because of Moro?s attack colliding with his lightning ball, before he could find her trace, she was already behind him, without even looking at what wa scoming at him, he jumped high into the air watching how the fire that could have burned him was damaging some other spots of the arena. Shaking his head, he chases away the thoughts from his mind as his focus should be only on the Uchiha.

As soon as he landed, Takashi rushed towards the Uchiha" Kishishi...seems dat ya?re not as blind as ya said "the boy spoke after noticing the sharingan in the eyes of his opponent. Yes, those nasty-ass eyes were on the face of his "friend".  Keeping his eyes away from hers, Takashi reached Moro?s position in no time, grabbing the wrist of the right arm of the girl, Takashi pulled his face near Moro?s face and stated" Kishishi If I kill ya or not is all up ta me, if don?t wanna see ya or not is all up ta me...However ya shouldn?t have used dat technique...not on me, gal "all of this with his eyes closed now.

Then he let go of her wrist and immediately ducked, throwing a circular kick to sweep Moro?s feet but he didn?t stop there and went up trying to go for an uppercut towards the chin of the Uchiha before jumping backwards to gain some distance between them.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 19, 2012)

Akise Nara
Tournament Arc
POD 1
Nara vs Ivery

It was time for the battle to commence. The crowd didn't need to wait any longer. The Ivery had some words of his on to spew but Akise chose not to counter with his own. He'd let this battle decide who was the better shinobi out of the two. That was what this tournament was for right? A test to see which shinobi and which clan were superior over the others.

Ryoji was the first to bring his abilities into display, forming gauntlets of ice that had a beautiful look to them. What they could do to his face wasn't going to be pretty though. There was no fooling, Akise could see just for himself the power that brightened from this guy. He had to bring the odds to his favor, even if just for a bit. His white hand firmly placed itself on the six-keyed keychain at his left hip.

It was the sign for the transformation jutsu placed on them to be released. A poof of smoke emitted itself instantaneously from Akise's side. The left side of his being was mystified by the white mass that hid danger. It didn't take long for the smoke to dissipate into nothing and reveal what was there. In both of his hands were thin rapier-like swords with round red hilts held carefully. Four other thin swords surround the boy, stabbed into the ground like holy swords.

"_Six Black Keys_"​
The smirking boy darted his emerald-colored eyes at the Ivery child. Akise raises his left sword horizontally across his chest as if to guard. He readied himself in case of the-

*WOOSH*

He's already in front of him! Ryoji's iced fist comes rushing to knock his head off. A desperate moving Akise doesn't wait around to see it. His readied blade manages to hold off the incoming punch before he steps to the side in order let the fist move past him. That isn't the end of it, a second fist comes for his gut. 

The blade in the other hand is used just as the other. He brings the blade diagonally in front of his stomach, slowing down the fist. Not only that, but he used the fist as leverage to push himself off the ground. The first Black Key sword is not swung, but thrown at the location between Ryoji's feet, where his shadow is. A Black Key has the ability to disrupt the flow of chakra of anything it stabs into, including it's shadow. 

The push brings Akise in a rolling position just a foot over Ryoji's head. His hands clasped together and forming the rat handseal.

_Shadow Imitation Jutsu​_
He activates the jutsu, bringing his chakra into his shadow. It's the signature ability of his clan, the Shadow Imitation Jutsu. The Nara brings himself over and towards the back of his opponent, once their shadows connected, Akise would be in complete control of Ryoji's. He doesn't need to move his own shadow, simply jumping over with be enough.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 20, 2012)

*Zero Enma
The Night Before*

Zero had returned to his tent opting to get some rest instead of going to his meeting with Yuuki. He had heard around the camp grounds how Yuuki had won his match and truth be told he didn’t want to hear the smug little bishi feel superior by any means. His ego did not need to be wounded any further by a “woman”. Not only that the leader of the Uchiha had dispatched but apparently a beast. His intuition told him that it had been the beast boy from the forest; it only compounded the shitty feeling that was building at the pit of his stomach. Zero tossed and turned as images flashed through his memories museum, images of the woman who had easily dispatched him. How his training meant nothing when he was faced with such a powerful foe. The knot in his stomach grew ever more taut as it dawned on him that this next match was all or nothing. This was no longer simply about carnage this was about pride, too much was at stake for him to lose to this opponent, but then he thought back to the white haired man in the hood.

The killing intent of that person alone was enough to paralyze and confound Zero Enma.

*DAT TRIGGER ENGAGE*











 Zero’s mind then shifted focus to Hisoka Fujabayashi… She was impressive in her match taking on a more physically gifted opponent and dispatching him with superior tactics. However the way she was swayed by his words bothered him, a sapling of jealousy had taken root in Zero. He didn’t like watching them walk off together; it enraged him he wanted to punch The Gentleman’s face in. He hated the name too, who the hell would name their kid that?

“Well I’m the Clown. Using a weak generic alias. Like why not put an adjective or something there? Way to be original!” Zero pounded his fist into his pillow. There was no way he was going to get any sleep he was too wound up, too stressed out. This was way for a clown to be, he shouldn’t be so serious. 

*Kukuku*

Zero got up grabbing his mask from his bedside and strapping on his cowl as he exited his tent. He moved through the expanse of the campgrounds moving at a speed greater than even sound could travel. He needed this to run rampant and slow the world down, but then he saw her. He flitted to the shadows hoping to remain unseen. She was talking to an older guy with blue hair but Zero couldn’t hear what they were saying. He was out of earshot and his ears had not yet popped from his jaunt into supersonic territory.  It didn’t take long for him to leave but Zero had barely noticed. He ran his eyes up and down the petit shapely form of Hisoka, she had bandages wrapped around her sternum from where she was punched by that rainbows and fairy tail ending peddler. Zero slapped himself in the face trying to get himself together. He walked out of the shadows turning on his patented obnoxiousness.

“Well, well, well, go for a midnight stroll and look at what I find. A pretty little medic with a mouth but you’re all alone? What happened the Gentleman had to run off to save orphans from a burning building. Chivalrous guys like that are always too busy saving the world to actually attempt to sweep a gal off her feet with charm."​


----------



## Cjones (Feb 20, 2012)

*Hisoka*
The Clown Prince​
With Hyuubaato gone Hisoka was left alone to ponder with the things she had on her mind. The majority of it dealt with the tournament, she found herself wondering whether quitting was a good idea or not. It?s not like she really like anything that was going on around here. In fact, she hated having to hurt The Gentlemen the way she did even if she helped patched his wounds later. The entire clan wasn?t too bright on the idea of her joining and her ever favorite blue haired person even tried to get her to drop out of it. Perhaps this was fate dropping small little messages to tell her to pull out now?

?Nah, I?ve never did like giving up. I?ll stick through with it no matter how bad I think it is.? She reassured herself. 

The young girl stood up from off the ground and gave a few quick stretches, amaze at how much better she was feeling now. She felt as if she could shoulder two huge bear type men on her shoulders and then climb up a mountain while delivering a baby. Well she didn?t feel that great, but was feeling pretty damn good nonetheless.

?Well, well, well, go for a midnight stroll and look at what I find. A pretty little medic with a mouth but you?re all alone? What happened the Gentleman had to run off to save orphans from a burning building? Chivalrous guys like that are always too busy saving the world to actually attempt to sweep a gal off her feet with charm."

Hisoka found herself hearing another familiar voice and that presence.​
?Oh he was very charming indeed. Strong masculine hands, good head on his shoulders, very complementary and knew exactly how to treat a girl. Such _The Gentlemen_.? Hisoka feigned a faint as she finished.​
?Though I see those types a lot, so I can?t say I?m not use to it.? Finally turning around to see the coarse young man she had met before.

?So should I start screaming? I mean the last time we met you did admit to having the thought of killing me. Oh, before you respond, are you going to say something like ?If I wanted you dead, I would have done it? or something along those lines? Cause that?ll _sure_ make me feel better.? 

*Maiko Kondo​*
I found this tournament to be incredibly barbaric, but at the same time I didn?t find it surprising that I was enjoying watching the fights. The blood that flowed from their mouths or from the wounds they suffered at the hands of whoever they were fighting?it was to enticing. The thought of me causing that luscious crimson liquid to spill from someone?s body, it excited me. The excitement I felt was like the first time I saw a flower bloom and grow over time. I was so eager to see it happen again that my eyes would be lit up like the night sky, so says my mutther. That was the exact type of feeling I was having now. I had zeal to make someone bleed and watch them suffer. Though unfortunately for me it wasn?t going to be happening any time soon. While I watched Hisoka?s match I missed the opportunity to be the rep for the next match. 

Still, in spite of my disappointed and this need growing inside of me, I wasn?t particular fond of watching Hisoka being hurt. The thought of that man punching her and then that attack she took in order to herself that free shot at him, it upset me. The thought of someone you care for being hurt, no one likes that, every time I think back to those meteor attacks and how I?ve yet to run into my mother sense then I worry. Yet it?s not like that with her. When I see Hisoka hurt the normal lust driven sensation I feel  inside me at the site of that crimson liquid, isn?t there. It?s replaced with a feeling far more vicious; the one that I saw her get hurt, it was so malicious that?I even scared myself.

These were the things that plagued my mind as a walked around looking for Hisoka. I had begun to round a corner and my eyes fell directly on Hisoka. On my way to greet her I began to hear the footsteps of another and then a voice.

?Well, well, well, go for a midnight stroll and look at what I find. A pretty little medic with a mouth but you?re all alone? What happened the Gentleman had to run off to save orphans from a burning building? Chivalrous guys like that are always too busy saving the world to actually attempt to sweep a gal off her feet with charm."

Immediately I found myself leaning against hiding deep within the shadows as the man began to approach her. Hisoka seemed familiar with him as she began converse with him.

?I mean the last time we met you did admit to having the thought of killing me.? I heard her say from afar.

?Is that??

_He wore these really flamboyant clothes. Pretty funny guy I?d say, but after I fixed him up he admitted that he was going to kill me then and there at first for the ?shits and giggles?. _

I remembered those words clearly as we made our way here to the Uchiha campgrounds. In the shadows I can only imagine how these ruby red eyes looked in the darkness as I stared at the two of them from afar. 
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro dodge the sweep to her legs like wolf as she blocked the upper cut to her chin. "I did not need to look in the mirror kishi." She noticed that Takashi avoided her eyes as he could not stand them. She was going to fake him out in some way as she doubt anything would freak him out. She made another fire clone, she put the sword back into the staff. She put the staff into the other sheath, she broke her clone into flames around her.   She sat her sword that look like it came from hell. She quickly attacked Takashi with the sword of he'll that was a flame.

She quickly pulled out the sheath to the sword of hell. As it was not a flame. Hitting him hard in the hip closer to the thigh on the right side of him. "Let end this now and see you win this fight, Bishi." If she was going to end this with all of her jutsu it was time to do this, the intense heat was coming from the sword of hell itself. She felt the heat of the flame go up her arm. It would not harm her one bit, she would figure out another plan when Takashi came at her again. She was not surprised at that happen as she remember setting her body on fire, if it came down to it she would do that to her body again. She was wondering what would happen if Takashi touches the sword or sheath would it protect him too. That was the chance she had to find out herself.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 20, 2012)

*Zero Enna
The Teenage Wasteland*

“So should I start screaming? I mean the last time we met you did admit to having the thought of killing me. Oh, before you respond, are you going to say something like ‘If I wanted you dead, I would have done it’ or something along those lines? Cause that’ll sure make me feel better.” 

Zero couldn't fight back a smirk at the mocking tone she took when first addressing his barb about the gentleman. He didn't know if it was because it was funny or he was partially just relieved she wasn't hoodwinked by good looks and compliments. Whatever it was she only continued to impressed by her repartee and the way she basically asked him for a cliche line. But now that she told him what she expected he would have to do the opposite. Zero loved mind games and this was no different.

"Psshhh... This is why they say honesty is overrated. Tell a girl you were thinking of killing her and she thinks your some kind murderous ronin. But in the interest of honesty because you seem like the moral type, whereas I quite obviously am not, we both know you wouldn't scream out of fear. Because you're obviously not that scared of me. If you were then I'd be staring at your bow rather than your stems."

Zero put his arms up as if to say he meant no harm to her but his eye was on her statuesque physique. He was a hot-blooded teen who despite his more masochistic urges could not deny his more primitive carnal machinations. This was after all a girl he had met once but she had imprinted herself into his mind. He had been thinking about her right before their coincidental meeting right now.

"You know that guy was full of shit right? Those of us who don't belong to the Warring Clans are not here to smell the roses. We're here to fight; if he didn't want to hurt you he wouldn't have fought you at his hardest. You may be here for a noble reason like protecting that clan you're so dedicated to but if you continue to act like this then someone is going to take advantage of that kindness. You’re going to get hurt.” Zero was trying to be flippant and play it as suavely aloof as he could but the subtext was rather clear. He had made a grave folly and shown his hand and not even what he uttered next was going to erase the way in which he exposed himself:

”Not that I care about what happens with you though. You can do whatever you want I just don’t like seeing that peace and love garbage on the battlefield. It upsets my rugged sensibilities.” He crossed his arms as if they could guard and cage his emotions from spilling out. He had definitely not intended to say half as much or stumble the way in which he was.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 20, 2012)

​Jimmy walked out on stage as they had just had fixed it from the last match, but Jimmy never trusted them. Even when the stage handlers told him everything was okay, he always had a fear of stepping out on the stage and falling straight though. Jimmy sighed as he suck in all his breath and walked into the middle of the stage.

"Even though time has passed, lets give another had for both of those great kids!" Jimmy said to the crowd, making them go into something like a slow clap

"You hear that kids, no matter winner or loser, you did something really cool today!" Jimmy said recieving even a louder applause from the crowd. Jimmy smirked as he knew how to milk it and milk it good....

He couldn't help but smile at how much his action figures were selling and the revune from them...

It made him wiggle a bit in excitement but he got back into his formal mode.

"Now as you know there are westerners here that came to introduce their new candy! Its popular amongst kids, teens, and young adults. But that is probably why I don't like it so much, too sweet!" Jimmy laughed, "Now what I want you to do is get your complimentary candy from these people! Its a limited time only before they go back on sell the next day!

Some of the audience began to move around a bit, who could beat free?

"Now its time for the next match!"

---

---

"This opponent is from a little farmland, he has showed us what a fighting spirit can do! He made it this far people! Lets see what our cheering can do! Lets introduce this young man making his appearance in POD 2!"












"KURAI!!!"

The crowd cheered as fangirls got up and squealed waving posters of the boy, some of them even fainted at the thought of the boy coming out.

"His opponent is a rather spunky kid who has shown to have a bigger bark than a bite so far in this tournament.  Standing in at 5'7 160 pounds.He showed us how fast he can go, but can he take on his opponent battle spirit!"

"Introducing the Mad Clown Prince with a Mouth!! ZERO ENNNMMMMMAAAA!!!"












The announcement of Zero?s name was met by many boos from the crowd. The boastful manner in which he had rode into the arena in his last match had not been forgotten; the way he had been dispatched with relative ease had not been forgotten, not by the crowd and not by him. However he was content with playing the bad guy it was the role that suit him the best.

*?GET YOUR POP CORN READY!!!?*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 20, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi looked at Enma who was now in front of her. "What happened to you?" Aoi began to walk around him, studying his new look. Enma began to get bothered and jumped as hard as he could, still used to his old body and found himself planted into the tree. But to Aoi, Enma dissapeared in a flash and the only way she knew where he was at, was the slight grown of pain. Right then and there Aoi got an idea. "Looks like I found me an incredible asset. Enma you are going to help  me fight in this tournament." "Wkkhhhaaaggghhhttt?" Aoi began to think, "What moves do you know? Lets start with that, but we should get away from these cabins. We don't need these others to know of our plans."  Aoi began to walk in a concealed enough area away from the other contestants.

"So what can you do now? You don't become faster and taller and get nothing else. "Well my father said that I grow from fighting along side you and that I will inherit the responsibility to weild the crown. Anyway, I learned a fire technique that allows me fo shoot mini-fireballs that can hide your shuriken in. Then there is the transformation technique and the kai release. Oh and a move to transfer my chakra to other people." Aoi was surprised, "Do you know how great that is for me, well us?" She hugged him with her good arm and noticed he was her hieght. "You have just become the greatest equalizer I could ever hope for. Now lets go over strategies together before we have to fight tommorrow. I've already came up with quite a few."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2012)

_???_/Kurai Satsugai

At the sound of the name of his newest disciple, the oni within him awoke.  His hair turned jet black and his eyes a deep, vibrant red.  "Kurai Satsugai" stood, looking down at his hands.  He frowned a bit.  "Damn.  I took control of him... but couldn't lend this boy any of my power.  He is not yet ready."  He vaulted over the railing of the stadium and landed heavily in the arena, cracking the floor with his drop.  His red eyes rose to look at his opponent.  He tore off the blue coat Kurai had been wearing and crossed his arms.  "Now then...  Let's see how far I can push the boy's limits."  He sunk into a  closely watching Zero.  He smirked suddenly and shot forward, rearing back a fist.  However, as he neared Zero, he came to a sudden stop, darted to his left, and aimed a roundhouse kick to his temple with a loud "_Kyahh!_"


----------



## Chronos (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc

The young Shinobi witness as his attempts to clobber him were to naught, blades surrounded the young man, before one was lunched towards him, between his feet, the blade piercing the earth, it's blade stabbed the shadow of the young man, it started to feel as if chakara was going haywire. What was this? Some type of unknown technique, his control had weaken, however it was due to something... was it him? Did he implant him with something imbued with chakara... all pointed towards the blade before, him, however this wasn't the current, problem a moving shadow hurled towards him at top notch speed. Hie eyes narrowed as he went tactical. His hands reached his pouch, pulling a total of three kunai each held a tag tied to them.

Without hesitation he threw the kunai towards the young Nara. His coordination being that of a professional athlete, covered with the fact that his strength was enough to lift tons the Kunai hurled at the speed of 100+ miles per hours, landing between his feet, they ignited, Ryoji released a slight sign on his fingers, that soon made the tag explode.

The force managed to push Ryoji back along with the blade that held his chakara captive. This would stop the venturing of the incoming shadow that threatened him to do something that would probably cost him his battle. The blade twirled time and time again in the air. Landing next to him, Ryoji pick it up and threw it towards the stage walls, far far away. His eyes darted towards the distance as he released a strong enough force of breath, he lifted his arm towards the distance as he started to gather chakara in his right gauntlet, the arm's ice melted and exposed the Melody Arm, he lifted the arm above his head, and flicked his fingers.

"Melody Arm: Blurred Vision."

A wave of sound emanated through the stage, the sound that was released did not effect Ryoji due to the Melody Arm, however, if he was still alive, the sound that emanated this gauntlet would not only obscure his vision, he would gain a mayor advantage.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2012)

*Takashi*

Takashi barely dodged the attack of Moro, it was interesting how the girl was able to keep with him in that way, clearly a weapon such as the sword she was holding was giving her a little of advantage in certain aspects but the boy really didn?t mind it everything around the arena was pretty much set in flames already, flames that apparently weren?t able to leave even a light burn on the clear skin of the Uchiha. The Aosuki smiled at teh situation theyw ere in right now but even more, he started to laugh out loud as if one of the best jokes ever was being told to him.

His red eyes fixed on Moro who untilnow had been a hard prey as well. Why wa sit that all the bastards competing were so hard to take down? First it was Kurai and now this Uchiha woman who wasn?t weak in the slightest, however not everything was about being strong or weak...It was a bout winning or losing. Looking around for a second to get some prospect of the battlefield he noticed the remain of hsi shirt which was all shattered now. If he was careless, he would only eb wasting chakra in vain due to hsi regeneration ability.

After getting a hold of his surroundings, he looked at the eyes of the Uchiha girl who had the sharingan activated, by now he could have been trapped in a genjutsu by what he heard from those "blessed" eyes but he clearly wasn?t. 

After a sigh, he smiled and spoke a little" So...shall we continue with dis? Yer arm?s all hot and all however..." the half naked guy said before hurrying and arriving at an amazing speed to the front of the girl though instead of attacking, he jumped over her landing some meters away on her back side only to throw three kunai towards the back part of the legs of the girl. Immidately without even taking a short break, he jumped backwards reaching a point were he was just next to her and threw his arm aiming to hit the face of the girl with the reverse of his fist although it was only a feint to grab the arm in which Moro was not holding the sword only to immobilize her for a second before spinning and raising his leg to kick the solar plexus of his opponent.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 20, 2012)

Akise Nara
Tournament Arc
POD 1
Nara vs Ivery

His shadow will definitely make contact with Ryoji's there shouldn't be any doubt about that. Yet that doesn't happen, the three items released from his grasp are stabbed into the location just between his feet. It wasn't hard to notice the tags wrapped around their handles. Akise had seen those tags many of times and didn't need to define what they did. Explosive tags that would deal more than just damage to him, they had the potential to kill a normal human being.

His hands already connected to rat handseal that was forged for the Shadow Imitation Jutsu. His accelerating mind not slowing down one bit at all. 

_Shadow Gathering Jutsu_​
His already embedded chakra inside of his shadow splits into different sections. What's created from this combination are many black tentacles extending from his shadow. Their materialized existence all cover the Nara boy in the front.

*BOOM!*

The explosion erupts and a cloud of dust surrounds him. The brown collected mass begins to disappear not long after, revealing Akise Nara. half of the tentacles that covered him are blown apart, he on the other hand is unscathed.

"Not a bad move, that almost had there. But, you can think of better moves than this can't you?"

Akise commented as he stood to his feet, several black tentacles rise out of his shadow, replacing the formers. Although, his Black Key sword that had been thrown into the stadium wall couldn't be so easily replaced. It didn't matter though, there was still were he could he use them. Akise raises the other Black Key sword in his hand to his side, ready to strike back. Ryoji's move makes it's land first, activating the metallic gauntlet on his arm.

Akise swears as he can't fight back against the technique to easily. His vision becoming shaky until finally he only sees a blurred scene of the arena and his opponent. Not good, something like this will definitely be a disadvantage to him. The black-haired boy steps back as he becomes wary of what is to come next.

"Really? That gadget is more of a bother than I thought. I have to commend the asshole that constructed it, though. "​


----------



## Olivia (Feb 20, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission]
*
Shizune took a small sip from her cup of tea, she knew she was early but she had also been impatient. The dark blue haired girl felt as if she had been sitting there for a eternity, waiting for her partner to finally arrive. Regardless she was glad she was able to chose the meeting spot, picking a location such as this relaxed her. She had been in a small indoors restaurant that didn't have many customers. If there were any they usually kept to themselves and ate alone. The tables' small sizes also contributed to this, almost impossible to fit more that one or two dishes on the circular surface.

The smell arising from her cup of tea had been that of a light orchid, or rather, something like a chestnut scent. It had been the only object she could smell ever since it had arrived, the fragrance it exerted had been simply wonderful. She, however, had ordered a small plate of coffee cake but the dish hadn't arrived yet. It confused her but maybe it was still on its way. She slowly adjusted her glasses with her index and middle finger, before taking out a sheet of paper.

Her eyes closed shut, this had been the mission she received. She read it over at least four to five times before this, but even so it gave her a shiver every time. The sender acted as if his (she assumed it was male) life was the most important to the world, that everyone else could all die but as long as he was alive then everything would be a-okay. Furthermore he also sent the message across that he didn't even care about the bodyguards well being, that as long as they completed their mission he would care if they, say, lost their arms or eyes. It slowly turned her stomach but she had to deal with it, this mission was assigned to her, and she needed to make sure to accomplish it to the best of her ability. Her eyelids opened once again, as her dark blue iris' looked over the white paper, reading:



> *Name:​*Body Guard​ *Client:* Charmer
> *Rank: C*
> * Reward:* 20+3p 19,000 ryos
> *Description:* I need a body  guard do ya here, there been some news that  someone want my clans  jutsus and I am not handing them over easily! So  that is why I am  hiring you, escort me and protect me till I get back  home, I am worth a  lot, so don't BS this mission ya hear!?​




She folded the note and stuck it back into her pocket, using her other hand to bring the cup of tea to her lips. Pushing the note farther away brought up another thought that had been lingering inside her mind. As she arrived at this small caf? she delivered a note by a nearby messenger bird, to hopefully catch the attention of her partner and lead him to this location. However she worried if he would ever receive the note, hopefully the bird would be able to understand her request. Sighing, she recalled what she had written:




> "Dear my fellow Shinobi, I do hope that you will receive this letter, as I am about to attend a mission and am looking for my partner. I have set up a rendezvous spot in hopes that we shall meet. I am currently located at the Chi-Shinzo Caf?. In all hopes that you receive this message I do wish to meet you soon.
> ~Shizune Rousha"​


She brought back down the small white cup of tea, wondering if her message had been too formal. She normally didn't write in such a manner but she didn't want to ruin any relationship she may have with this man if he were offended by what she wrote. Surly if she wanted to pull this mission off without any problems the two of them would need to get along with one another, thus it would be best to start their relationship out as formal as possible. The blue haired girl hooked her finger around the tea-cup hole once again, and brought the object to her lips, while closing her eyes, waiting impatiently for her partner to arrive.​


----------



## Cjones (Feb 21, 2012)

*Hisoka*
Care​

Hisoka had to admit he had a certain way with words and was pretty insightful. It seemed he already knew she didn?t fear him claiming that, if she did, he would be staring at her bow instead of her stems. And she had to admit that?he was right. The medic could tell he was more of a hardcore thinker than a feeler to pick up on that. There was certain wickedness to him. For any man to tell a person that they had originally planned to end the life of one for the fun of it, you had to be wicked. In spite of all that though Hisoka felt kind of comfortable around him, not at all put off or afraid.

Honestly she really didn?t know what it was, but it is what it is.

_I should probable talk to someone about it later_. She thought.​​​
"You know that guy was full of shit right? Those of us who don't belong to the Warring Clans are not here to smell the roses. We're here to fight; if he didn't want to hurt you he wouldn't have fought you at his hardest. You may be here for a noble reason like protecting that clan you're so dedicated to but if you continue to act like this then someone is going to take advantage of that kindness. You?re going to get hurt.?

Her immediate action was a slight chuckle. He?d been here for a couple of minutes and already had insulted The Gentlemen more than once. His entire disposition as he spoke was kind of frivolous in nature, not like he truly cared or not. At least that how he wanted it to seem. The masked man was attempting to throw her off by playing it cool and distant. Dispatching some keen advice to her as if he was trying to teach her a life lesson or wise her up to a much bigger picture. Yet his words betrayed his hard work and she quickly picked up on the overtone hidden in his message.

And it seemed he wasn?t quite through.​
?Not that I care about what happens with you though. You can do whatever you want I just don?t like seeing that peace and love garbage on the battlefield. It upsets my rugged sensibilities.?

Hisoka didn?t know how she should feel. On one end she found it was rather sweet how he cared about her. Even with his vulgar exterior his words told her that he was worried about her in some way, shape or form, even if he did try to hide it. On the other end her intuition was nagging her, telling her that no matter how comfortable she felt around him keep a close eye on him. So it was very conflicting to say the least.

?Your right he could have just as easily forfeited if he wanted to, but I simply choose to believe he had his reasons for fighting just like me. The Gentlemen could be like me or he couldn?t, but I believe he is. So, if we share a similar mindset, than he to must have a conviction just like me, a conviction that I would readily place above my normal values. That conviction?is one of the reasons?why... I?m even here to begin with.? Hisoka began to move closer toward the rugged clown as she spoke enunciating each and every word, slowing down her speech as she spoke her last sentence, taking one tantalizing step at a time toward him.

?Though young clown, Zero, it seems I?m not the only one with kindness in their heart. You can try to hide it behind the talk of morals and peace and love, but I see right through it.? Her jacket had fallen down passed her shoulders, kept up by her arms as she looked down and fiddled with her fingers. ?Be as aloof and flippant as you want, but It?s obvious that in our short time knowing one another, you?ve grown to care for me haven?t you??​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 21, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_​


Gained self-dignity from the compliment that Ifrit recieved, the big beast moved in between the boy and Noctis.

"*Heh, I'm one of the best of the best. The kid back here wouldn't know what to do without me. Ifrit, the fire be-*"

Smashing the boy's fist into his chest, Ifrit's sentence was cut off before he could finish talking.

"*K-ch! Kid, what was that for?!*"

Noctis moved in between the two and whispered to Ifrit.

"_Since your a species not from this world, it be wise to keep that information to yourself than telling anyone else._"

"*That's still not a good reason to punch someone in the gut!*"

Turning back to the person who was mistaken for an intruder, he saw him grabbing his clothes and his ninja tools. Upon coming back, he explained his situation of only wandering around and getting lost within the Ranen's territory. He also had revealed his name being Minami Itsuki.

"_So your lost huh? Then where were you planning to go before you came here?_"

Standing patiently with his arms crossed, the boy had silently observed him.


----------



## Burke (Feb 21, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> *[Shizune Rousha/Mission]
> *
> Shizune took a small sip from her cup of tea, she knew she was early but she had also been impatient. The dark blue haired girl felt as if she had been sitting there for a eternity, waiting for her partner to finally arrive. Regardless she was glad she was able to chose the meeting spot, picking a location such as this relaxed her. She had been in a small indoors restaurant that didn't have many customers. If there were any they usually kept to themselves and ate alone. The tables' small sizes also contributed to this, almost impossible to fit more that one or two dishes on the circular surface.
> 
> ...



*Lineage of Dou*

_Meeting Shizune_​
Dou continued on his way outward from the hosting point of that abysmal competition. He figured the farther he is from its influence, the better off he will become, and oh how right he had been. He had been travelling along this lone cleared dirt road for quite some time. He was, in fact, glad that he found this path, as not many as impressive as this are seen normally.

The wind went about its usualy business of rummaging through the leaves of the trees. Though, aside from the familiar gusts, a secondary disruptance in the wind occured in the area around Dou, this was accompanied by a more noticable flapping.

Dou stopped and took a step back as he looked up and around in an attempt to locate the noise. It was only when he looked back down, and at the road infront of him did he notice a fair sized messenger bird blocking his forward movement. It had its message pouch secured firmly to its backside between its wings. It cocked its head at Dou as it made no attempt to escape as Dou made motions toward it.

"Hnn, must be for me..." He spoke only to himself in a slightly confused manner, he did not often recieve messages in this way. He bend down a bit and extended his arm as the bird leaned foward, exposing the letter holder from behind it. Dou unclasped it, and retrieved his letter.With that, the bird flapped wildly yet uniformly as it ascended back into the sky, and away from sight from behind the treeline.

Although it wasnt like him to do so, Dou sighed heavily as he unfurled the parchment, and read its vital content.

"A mission?" He looked back up to the sky where the bird was a few moments ago. "Must have been a nin-bird, sensed a nearby ninja... thats pretty risky." He stood there for a second thinking over his plans ahead, and figured that a mission would do him good.

"I figure i must meet this person to get the details... Hnn, a cafe?" It was one Dou had heard of, it was quite well known, and luckily, the village was peaceful.

---

"And pretty well decorated..." Dou finished from an unknown previous statement as he stood outside the entrance of the Cafe. As much as he disliked caffeine, it was always an aroma that pleased him.

He parted the curtain and passed the threshold into the resturant, and as he observed, he found the only thing worth pointing out was the lone girl sipping tea. He could tell from her obvious ninja garb that she was the one to talk to.

"Would you like anything, ...sir?" A server asked while being a little taken aback by the mask.

"Im fine" he replied as he raised his hand, and started towards the kunoichi. He reached for the message, set it on the table infront of her, and took a seat opposite of her. "Is this your message?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Friendly Neighborhood Clown Prince*

Being a clown with a rather wicked sense of humor it took a special person to laugh at Zero?s jokes. He really had a depraved and dark way with his jokes but even then no one really laughed, the beast boy hadn?t, the fairy hadn?t, but Hisoka, she seemed to get a kick out of him. She most definitely was not a normal girl; she was unique in this sense.

?Your right he could have just as easily forfeited if he wanted to, but I simply choose to believe he had his reasons for fighting just like me. The Gentlemen could be like me or he couldn?t, but I believe he is. So, if we share a similar mindset, than he to must have a conviction just like me, a conviction that I would readily place above my normal values. That conviction?is one of the reasons?why... I?m even here to begin with.?

She began to walk over towards him she seemed to be emboldened by the chink in his emotional armor. He didn?t back away even though he sort of wanted to; she was more than he bargained for. She was someone who was as strong in their convictions as he was in his, it was tantalizing and daunting all at once. A quality of stubbornness that was endearing and quite frankly kind of cute, but this is where the problem lied. Zero Enma didn?t find things cute in the true sense of the word; no it was suppose to be a mocking phrase. He swallowed hard he needed to reclaim his nerve as she was gaining the upperhand?

_*The Fight*_

*SHINKEI HAKKYOU*

The instant his opponent his opponent had produced himself from the crowd Zero had activated it. This was not an opponent this was a warning and restraint was no longer an option if he were to make his point clear, he was in it to win it. A gust of wind swept through the battlefield as the sand particles began to rise up. An aura of red lightning coursed around him as his white hair rose to the sky, his veins popped from underneath his skin, creating a ridge of veiny networks around his body. 

?HAAAAAAAA!!!!!? The warrior?s cry emphatically emanating from him as the red electricity?s intensity increased and stabilized. The power-up was complete and not a moment too soon as his opponent sprang towards him, the short burst of speed exhibited easily being faster than two hundred miles per hour. Zero stood calmly in place, the red lightning sparkling around him as his foe cocked back his fist, however he stopped then cut left, pivoting and swinging his leg for a roundhouse.

*SHUNSHIN NO JUTSU*

*CRACK*

In a flash of red lightning Zero disappeared from the sight of the crowd, the only thing that betrayed his movements was the crack of thunder. He reappeared behind the right flank of Kurai, his arms crossed and cowl flapping nonchalantly in the wind?

_*The Beast*_

?Though young clown, Zero, it seems I?m not the only one with kindness in their heart. You can try to hide it behind the talk of morals and peace and love, but I see right through it. Be as aloof and flippant as you want, but It?s obvious that in our short time knowing one another, you?ve grown to care for me haven?t you?? 

Zero could feel his cheeks burning with embarrassment at her forwardness. This was not the way he was supposed to be acting; all of this was in contrast to who he was. The beast that called out to him to rip, rend, and massacre the unfortunate souls that happened upon him, the madness that he so willingly gave himself over to. This girl had completely immunized herself from the murderous intent of this beast and she was absolutely befuddling it with her charms. 

?ZAHAHAHAZAHAHAHAZAHAHA!!! I have no clue what the hell that even means. I?m a lot of things but kind? That?s rich. I was just trying to return the favor, Hisoka. Nothing more and nothing less got it. I could never care about you and no one could ever care about me. I?m alone because I choose to be not because I have to be. I could pretend to be eloquent with you, but that wouldn?t change what I am.? 

He had intended to brush her off and just laugh off what she said, but as he uttered her name something swept over him. As if saying her name meant that this moment was real and he had to respect it. He was not intending to let her in but she had been on his mind for a while. There was a reason for this fixation that was growing. A genuine moment had swept over Zero?

*Zero v. Kurai*

Zero did not utter a word, as the implication should have been clear to his opponent. Zero had fantastic dazzling speed and he intended to use it to the best of his ability. 

*Then and Now*
?I'm your friendly neighborhood Clown Prince."​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 21, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro let Takashi hit her in the solar plexus with his leg, Moro reaction was setting her whole body on fire. She burn Takashi's leg as it her solar plexus. She hold on to his leg with the hand that was to the arm that he try to diarm her. She did not stopped there as she slam her sword from hell, the kunia that it her legs burst into flames as the kunia was not sticking out of her legs, they were stuck in the sheath of the sword she was holding. She swing her leg at Takashi's other leg as she let go of the leg that she was. Holding on to.

She smelled his burnt skin, as she pointed her sword at Takashi's guglar. She also smelled the scorch marks in the stone of the arena. It did not matter to her how hot her body get under this intense heat. She looked at Takashi with her eyes matching his red eyes. She had a feeling he was going to dodge her in some way even with a sword at his neck. She listen at for his leg that got burned for any movements. She did not want to see her opens in his underwear or butt naked. Romulus was not worry if both of them got naked the crowed would throw their clothes at them. Moro was waiting for Takashi's next move or this could end up in a tie.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 21, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*
*Tournament Arc*

Zuko had been walking towards the Uchiha clan. Not to fight of course since he was not signed up. But there will be a lot of people there. Meaning a lot of smoking babes to watch fight. Zuko had been traveling for about a day and a half. Meaning he probably missed a few fights.

Zuko had finally arrived! The Uchiha clan was in pretty good condition even though a week ago the meteor attacked. Zuko seen there were two people guarding the front. Zuko smirked as he walked to front.

"Hi im Zuko. I am apart of this tournament as a extra."

Zuko fibbed. The guards opened the gate and Zuko walked through with a clever smirk. As he was on he seen many people. And a lot of babes. Zuko began walking by. He kept on looking at many girls. He began ranking them in his head.

_"4....6....5...7......8..."_

Then Zuko came to sudden stop. He seen this beautiful girl. She was gorgeous. Zuko observed her ass for a few seconds. He then had a huge smile and began walking forward slowly.

_"Thats a 9 right there. Better looking then any other people I seen there."_ 

As Zuko was walking he noticed there was a man with a bunch of roses. Zuko smiled. Zuko walked pasted him. Then snuck behind him. He tapped on the man right shoulder but Zuko was really had stretched his hand to tap him there. Zuko was really standing on his left.

*"Hey who did that!"*

The man looked right. The man turned around to look to the left but Zuko quickly shifted to the right. This man was not even a ninja. This woman was walking by and Zuko had a bright idea.

He smacked the woman on the ass. He then used the body flicker technique to escape the seen. The woman turned around and glared at the man. She then began pounding him with her fists and then left.

_"Finally now I can get that rose."_

Zuko slowly walked by. Picked up one rose out of the injured man and chuckled and began to walk towards that girl he seen. There seemed to be tough girls here. Nothing he could break through.

Zuko was standing right behind the girl. He tapped on her shoulder with a warm smile. He waited for her to turn around. He held out the rose in front of her. He then made direct eye contact with her.

"Hey beautiful im Zuko whats your name?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 21, 2012)

The Gentlemen

The bandaged drunk man slowly walked through the camp of the tournament grounds. He had somehow managed to make his way off the roof he had perched himself on within the Uchiha village and now proceeded to scout around the camp looking for someone he knew. The crowds people around him oblivious to the fact that this suited man was indeed the very same man who had given a speech in the arena as to how blood lusted and hungry they where. Oblivious that the same man who roamed the village in a drunken frenzy with the cigarette in his hand was the same man who wore a suit and refused to take a life.

"Sir you look like a man who would want a katana! Made from the same steel as that of the tournament goes use!"

A salesman approached him, attempting to take advantage of this drunk man. Make some quick yen off his stupidity and intoxicated ignorance. With a katana in his hand this salesman beckoned The Gentlemen into his large red tent. Then setting the katana on a rack with many others he walked over to a counter and pulled up a chair.

Take a look around boy! I got it all, swords, bows, toys. Everything that the arena champs use? I got it here!"

Slowly The Gentlemen looked around the tent, examining the weapons and goods this man laid before him, thinking of wither he would spend his money on something that could probably not benefit him at all. Then taking a quick puff of his cigarette he noticed something in the far corner. A bow. A bow that resembled Hisoka's in color, although not shape. The bow was rainbow died, short and sturdy with a thick black string. It seemed to almost give off an aura to The Gentlemen and draw him in. So with one foot after another the drunk man approached the weapon.

"Eh interested in that bow eh?" The merchant slowly made his way over to The Gentlemen, glancing quickly at the price of the object and then back at his "customer" 

"Looks like that Hisoka girl's don't it? I bet you loved that fight! I sure did, the way she riddled that jackass 'fancy-pants' with chakra" He made air quotes at "Fancy pants". "What an angst filled brat..."

It was at this moment that the merchant took a larger notice to the large bandage on this man's chest. The patch on his left cheek, his blond hair and ice blue eyes. The demeanor he seemed to give off even whilst drunk. 

"Your..."

The Gentlemen left.


----------



## Kei (Feb 21, 2012)

Yomi
Liquid Time Arc

She placed her back on the wall as she wasted time, it seemed every minute that had passed seemed like days that Yomi wasted. She waited and waited for her fight to come but then a part of her heart was hurting. A part of her didn't want to fight, but she had to try harder than everyone here. She had something on the line, Yomi turned around as she felt something burn inside of her chest.

Something telling her to fight and be proud of herself than she will win...

The only reason why she lost her last round was because she doubted herself. And when she doubts herself than her blade will doubt her as leader. The two would be different on wave length...

And that was unacceptable, as she began to walk back to POD 2, she felt someone tap her on her shoulders..

Yomi turned around and saw a rose in her face...

"Hello beautiful I'm Zuko, whats your name?" he asked, causing Yomi to growl and take the rose and throw it on the ground...

"....You...Stay away from me.." she growled as her chakra went wild with her anger...


----------



## Bringer (Feb 21, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*
*Tournament Arc*
*Temper Temper*

Zuko stared at the girl. She was a bit enraged. He smirked when she throw the rose on the ground. Something in him did like a feisty girl. Zuko took a few steps back as her evil growl and dark aura grew even darker.

"Ah ah ah temper temper beautiful. As much as it pains me to do this how about we fight. If I win I take you out for dinner. Deal?" 

Zuko smiled grew larger. He did not want anyone to get hurt as his jutsu was a bit.....dangerous. Zuko did a back flip on a building. He then made a few hand signs. He had used his Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique. His hands began to become surrounded by fire.

He then began to rapidly thrust both his hands forward and backwards making small fireballs coming out of his hands. He had made his own version of his techniques where it comes out of different. Instead of his mouth the fire technique came out of his hand.

"Careful the fire is hot but not as hot as you haha."

Zuko spoke as he began aiming it at Yomi. He rapidly shot it where ever she decided to dodge. He smirked because he would eventually get her. Zuko then made a other hand sign to prepare his next technique.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 21, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc
I'll End This In a Second​
*D*o my eyes deceive me? Has he fallen to his trap so easily? The rumors about the Nara holding a greatly scaled intellect was not a farce, but this child was still green. Ryoji's hands began to seal to the tip of his speed. Not hesitating as he bit the tip of this thumb, from set wound a gush of blood poured, slamming his hand towards this finely crafted steel beneath his feet, one that was their designated arena, soon a veil of smoke along with a quick seal that formed on the slammed earth, conjured a being that emanated a cold chill on it's own.

*I*n a matter of seconds. Celsius was once more present in the stage next to Ryoji, her eyes locked on the enemy before her. Her mien as serious as Ryoji's. She did not need and explanation to her what the situation called for, as she could clearly read the event at hand, her hands began to seal, as she did the technique Ryoji did a few minutes back, her fist clashed together her eyes clearly locked on the young Nara before him.

*E*manating a strong gust of wind around her arms and feet, part of her body were incarcerated in the beauty of Ice release, the Taijutsu technique, No Shimo Tora.

_*"No Shimo Tora"​*_*A* thought brew on Ryoji's mind, he started to seal once more, a slight amount of excitement brew within himself, finished with his seals, his chakara started to from an bow and an arrow. Celsius began to seal as well.

*K*een as he was he pulled the arrow on the string of these icy crystal bow he had forged with his own chakara in a matter of an instance. The bow pointed towards the young Nara's feet. Celsius ended her streak of seal, as her eyes began to gleam intensively.

*I*n an instance, Ryoji released the blurred vision effect, however it was replaced, by Celsius genjutsu, her eyes locked on the Nara's, the Nara would start to view his body quickly get trapped with a veil of ice. Her Genjutsu wasn't too powerful, but it was decent, this jutsu would cause the human mind to believe they're paralyzed, motionless within the veil of ice, Ryoji's hands started to pull on the String...

*S*et string reached it's limit, Ryoji conserving his anxiety. Released the boy who's speed maxed towards 190+ miles per hour. Ryoji witness as the bow threatened the young Nara, piercing his feet would cause his to gain an even larger advantage. However this wasn't any normal shinobi, his blades proved to be more useful than what he originaly perceived.  

*E*xcited about the out come, the two witness as the arrow that would either signalize victory or failure hurled towards his opponent.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 21, 2012)

Akise Nara
Tournament Arc
POD 1
Nara vs Ivery

What came into his blurry vision was the a person. He could tell it was a woman by it's shape figure not only that but he recalls an icy woman on the battlefield before. This must be that summoning creature this ice prince has called forth. Akise kept steady to his feet for any further jutsu coming his way, her coming to the field only means trouble. Even in this burred state he has to keep himself out of danger until this problem fades away. 

That's right this little trick won't stop him from seeing the truth one bit. Even with the bluish object created in Ryoji's hands, he isn't terrified. However, before he can figure a way to combat this, his effects done to his eyes disappear. It's replaced by something else though, a mass of ice climbing up his feet and quickly covering up to his head. The Nara can't believe it, was the ice technique dealt to him that fast to activate?

...No, he didn't feel any sort of rush of cold cover across his skin. Right, he can only think that this is a genjutsu. Caught in their trap, he can only watch as string is pulled back. His mind acting fast, one of the black tentacles cover his pinky finger. Without hesitation, the back tentacle rips off his fingernail. 

The sensation of pain brings the boy back to reality, quickly his feet shoot off of the ground. The incoming arrow cutting the side of his foot. not leaving him completely unscathed. Akise stops his body from continuing any further and stares at the cold duo. His bleeding finger and foot bringing him the stinging pain from the previous action but he can live with them.

Akise flips backwards and lands where the several stabbed Black Keys are. His fingers grabbing the hilts of three of the swords inside of his clenched fist. Leaving only one sword on the ground, the other blades give Akise the appearance of having a set of two claws on each side. The black-haired boy concentrates his chakra into his feet and sprints off after the two Ice users. His first target being the woman next to her master.

He quickly moves in front of her swinging the two swords between his fingers. He aims for her chest, however midway through the swing, Akise would release one of the blades in front of her and let it try to stab into her chest. The point was to make sure the sword would hit her even if she backed away from the attack. There was something else though, even if that second attack had been dodged, the sword would be in a path straight for her master.

There was one more thing, the Black Key sword that had been thrown into the stadium wall would slip into wall and turn into a shadow. Riding along the wall until it made it's way behind Ryoji. There, the sword would extend from the stadium wall and shoot out, aiming to stab into the back of his opponent at the same time Akise made his own attack.​


----------



## Olivia (Feb 21, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission]*

It hadn't been long until a man placed a note in front of her, and after doing so, sitting down in front of her. She adjusted her glasses and took another sip of her tea before taking a fine look at the man, and to be quite honest, this wasn't what she had been expecting. She enjoyed taking note of how others looked, especially by their current facial expression, it showed their emotions and feelings. However with this man he was wearing a mask, there had been no sign of emotions being portrayed, and even worse, she couldn't tell if he was trying to talk to her.

This had been the reason why she hated it when others hid their face, she couldn't tell if they were trying to speak or not, making communication harder than it already had been with her. Not only that, it was as if they were trying to hold all their emotions inside that mask, only leaving a cold hard shell to observe. Not only that, but it also gave the man a mysterious vibe, which peaked her interests. She wondered how the man would look without the object blocking the majority of his face, not that the mask wasn't uniquely designed itself. Regardless he had waved at her, probably signaling that he had wanted to create some sort of conversation. If he had placed the sheet of paper in front of her to confirm whether or not she had been the one to send it then it would probably be best to respond with some sort of confirmation.

She pulled out a pen and wrote on the back of the paper she had been handed, writing very neatly. However, unlike normal, she was writing slowly, unsure of what she wanted to portray. She wasn't exactly fond of communicating this way, and dealing with a man that hid his own face didn't help her own situation all too much either. Finally putting the pen down lightly on the table, she took a small breath, before reading over what she had written to make sure the text had been acceptable. Taking her index and middle finger to adjust her glasses, she nodded lightly, agreeing that what she had written was fine. Passing the small paper back towards him she had written:

"Yes, I am the one that had sent you the message. As you should know my name is Shizune Rousha, and I am here to attend a mission with you. May I please have your name?"​ 
She hoped that he would reply in a manner such as that. She personally hoped that he would realize that she couldn't hear him, but even so she wouldn't be able to tell if he understood or not, as she couldn't see if his lips would be moving or not. In these types of situations she wished someone were to know sign-language, as that would be a much faster means of communication rather than passing notes.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 21, 2012)

???/Kurai Satsugai

"Kurai's" eyes darted over to Zero's new location.  Tome seemed to slow as he kick sailed through the air.  He swung his foot around, slamming down onto the ground.  He shot forward, glaring at his opponent.  _How irritating.  This boy's body is far too weak.  Be won't be able to handle my blessing for some time.  Ah well, might as well have the most fun I can with this... _ He rose his right leg in a roundhouse, then feinted it, slamming it down and dashing forward, aimirr u shatlder rush at Zero.  If it connected, he would continue the assault with a Tarenkyaku attack.


----------



## Burke (Feb 21, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*

_Meeting Shizune_​
Dou looked perplexed as Shizune handed him a letter in place of an introduction. He silently read it over and looked back up at her. _"She must want to keep things under wraps... or maybe this is what the client wants..." _He thought to himself as he squinted at her then back at the paper as he nodded to himself. _"That must be it."_

He then wrote underneath what she had written:

"I understand, and as for the name, you may call me Dou. Do you have the details of the mission on your person?"​
He noticed that her handwriting was much cleaner and clearer than his, it had a smooth flow, and was actually rather nice to look at. His eyes ventured up and met hers, she was looking his eyes over back and forth with a particularly concerned look. Other than this, he found her ... cute. It was only natual though, she had a rounded face and a rather pointed chin often associated with those considered cute. Dou figured that fact didnt belong in this situation, and passed his writing back to her.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 22, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission]

*She had been glad that he decided to write back, regardless of his intentions or as to why he had thought he should reply in such a manner, it was rather comforting to know he'd at least go along with this form of communication as of now. Before taking back the piece of paper she slowly drank the rest of her tea, setting the small cup back onto the table. She held the message he wrote, explaining his name, and also asking if she had the mission on herself. She had been caught a bit by surprise, she wondered if she hadn't sent what the mission had been originally. She twirled the pen a few times delicately before finally coming to a halt, reaching inside one of her pockets and handing over the mission details.

They had been the same as before, the cocky old man asking for Shinobi to trade their lives in order to save his own. Well, it didn't say that directly but it may as well have. The man was completely inconsiderate and even the thought of working under someone such as him sent chills down her spine. Regardless they should be fine, this had only been a C-Rank mission, so the risk of potential dangerous situations should be limited. Even so she didn't know the capabilities of this masked man named Dou, how strong was he, how well could he fight, what was his fighting style like, the questions could go on, but all these hypothetical assumptions wouldn't solve anything.

She motioned to write back to Dou but came to a stop as her pen hovered write over the white sheet. She barley knew the man and yet she was already willing to call him a ally. She didn't know his personality, or even his face, how in the world could she trust a man such as this? Well the real question she wanted to ask had been why did she already trust the man after a simple note exchange? There was no evidence as to him being loyal to the mission and to see it through, so what about him drew her to believe?

He was mysterious, which she wouldn't enjoy; mainly due to that mask. Even with this fact though, it made her even more curious. How did he look like under that mask and why did he have it on? Was there a need to conceal his identity like that? Millions of questions popped into her head but not a logical answer could be found; it was as if the more mysterious he had been the more her brain tried to figure him out. She was already thinking too hard about someone she had just met, so she snapped her fingers, which resulted in a jolt to snap her mind out of this trance she seemed to put herself in.

She landed her pen on top of the paper, starting to write the message she had wanted to say. She finished writing her message quickly, but before passing the note over she reached into her pocket and place two-hundred ryo onto the table to pay for her cup of tea. Afterwords she stood up, scooting her chair out from the table, and handed the note towards Dou. On it, the paper had written:

"Well then Dou, shall we leave? It would be best to show up as soon as possible to help protect our client."

After handing over the note a little smile formed on her face, as her head tilted to the right ever so slightly. She wasn't good at displaying her emotions, especially due to the fact that she couldn't hear, thus she never learned how to talk. Regardless she knew that this should at least show that she was happy to be going on this mission. Also after looking at Dou, she knew she would be able to display her emotions much easier than the masked man in front of her, so she had no regrets. ​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 22, 2012)

*Zero Enma
Wu-Tang*

Zero stoically stood still, his demeanor completely different with the Shinkei Hakkyou activated. Not so much as a twitch as he felt the air around shift and Kurai's leg raise, on the contrary he fully intended to take the next attack right on the chin. This match was to serve other purposes, most importantly to serve notice to everyone in the arena. Zero turned round to face Kurai but instead he pulled back his leg crashing it into the ring floor and pushing off. Building a head of steam Kurai moved in for a bull rush, the red lightning around Zero cackled loudly as he crashed into him, leading with his shoulder. The collision was high, hitting Zero right in his breast plate and knocking him back but he managed to stabilize his weight on his back foot. The sensation of the blow felt like a sledgehammer had been driven into him. 

Zero mashed his teeth together, the flaw of his attack was coming into play as the attack hurt a lot more than it should have, but Kurai wasn't done yet. He brought his leg up once again unleashing a barrage of kick. The movements were an absolute blur, to normal eye it would have looked like Kurai had three legs however for Zero it was agonizing. 

Seven kicks, that's how many blows Kurai was able to land, his foot slamming into Zero. What the blows "lacked" they made up for in terms of power. Zero couldn't stifle grunts after each blow into his gut but he stood there rigid, even if the pain was great he wanted his pundits, his detractors, and his haters to hear him loud and clear.

As the eighth kick was coming Zero spun, using the leg of Kurai as a pivot he was able to get behind the platinum haired farm boy. Zero leapt using the rotation of his spin for momentum...

*KONOHA SEPUU*

He sought to drive his heel straight into the flat of Kurai's back. Not only that he wanted the beating he intentionally took and this blow to speak. He wanted them all to know that 

*"Zero Enma ain't nuthin to fuck wit."*
​


----------



## Burke (Feb 22, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*

_Meeting Shizune_​
Dou looked uneasy as he read the request of the then faceless client presented before him. He did not appreciate being dragged into the affairs of the warring clans, yet he was nonetheless more than willing to accept this mission for what generous payment was being offered. He smiled at this thought. Dou liked to think of himself as one who did not take much solace in material goods, yet the prospect of new weaponry excited him in a way.

What he did not like about the situation was the apparent disregard for the lives of whomever this man was employing. On top of that, this man did not even know who was going to answer his call and come to his aid. For all he knew, one of the rival clan members may have even secretly responded to the mission. Luckily, Dou assumed, the nin-bird was trained to look for the most suitable of ninja for this task, and Dou gladly accepted.

After fully reading over the content of the mission, Dou nodded a few times to himself as he looked back to the silent face before him. She had just taken the pen to her paper once again as her thoughts began to transcribe. She then went about finishing her ordered tea as she placed payment for her drink on the table and stood up. Dou thought to himself that he should have gone about ordering his own drink, yet it was now too late for that.

Dou too read over this new message from her, and once again nodded. No matter how bad an image this man has already painted for himself, he was still the client, and still deserved to have his payed request acted upon. Dou then pocketed the paper and handed the pen to the... smiling girl before him. Dou blinked a few times followed by a nod to indicate his readiness. Dou was not at all sure of the location of the client, and had figured that this girl was more informed on the details than was he, so Dou allowed her to take the lead as they both exited the cafe, and moved onward to their mission.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2012)

* Takashi​*


Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*
> 
> Moro let Takashi hit her in the solar plexus with his leg, Moro reaction was setting her whole body on fire. She burn Takashi's leg as it her solar plexus. She hold on to his leg with the hand that was to the arm that he try to diarm her. She did not stopped there as she slam her sword from hell, the kunia that it her legs burst into flames as the kunia was not sticking out of her legs, they were stuck in the sheath of the sword she was holding. She swing her leg at Takashi's other leg as she let go of the leg that she was. Holding on to.
> 
> She smelled his burnt skin, as she pointed her sword at Takashi's guglar. She also smelled the scorch marks in the stone of the arena. It did not matter to her how hot her body get under this intense heat. She looked at Takashi with her eyes matching his red eyes. She had a feeling he was going to dodge her in some way even with a sword at his neck. She listen at for his leg that got burned for any movements. She did not want to see her opens in his underwear or butt naked. Romulus was not worry if both of them got naked the crowed would throw their clothes at them. Moro was waiting for Takashi's next move or this could end up in a tie.



Takashi?s hand started to emit lightning chakra a she thought this was the perfect opportunity to getsome kind of advantage. The burns on his foot were hurting, however some little puny wounds like that would?t stop him. Immediately, the foot of the kid started to emit some steam from it as the burns were healed in no time." Kishishishi...Surprised? "he asked at the uchiha before using his hand involved in lightning chakra to grab the blade of the sword that moro had at his neck, his plan? make the lightning go through the weapon and shock the uchiha.

At the same time, he used his other hand to grab moro?s shoulder an duse it as his support to jump into the air without letting go of the sword nor the woman, pulling his gravity center forward, he managed to land behind her once again  and stretch  the arm of the girl before aiming a kick to the middle of her elbow aimming to break her arm.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament arc*

Moro saw the white smoke from Takashi's body as it healed himself again. She kept seeing the white smoke as Takashi touch her arm as she was thinking he healed quickly even from touching her arm, she was thinking she just burned jis arm as she blocks his kick to her elbow with her other arm. With that arm she hung on to his leg. In her mind she enter the zero point as the done show up in her mind. She quickly slashed the sword of hell at Takash's body as she did not cared where she hit him on the body. SHe was not letting go off his leg, Takashi had to cut off his leg to get free.

_"I am sick of your leg, I hope the rest of your body ends up likeyour shirt."_ 

"What happens if I cut off one of your limbs, I find out myself? I am not surprised at all, bishi." She slamed her sword deep into his leg, then pulled it out. She had to becarefull as she saw the black lines with redness as it accured to her it was lighting. As she only had one wind attack to use it and she was not going to get strike by it. She had to switch swords to her other gothic looking sword, she had to do this fast. She was thinking this fight was pulling a tolll on her, she was wondering the same thing about him as she looked into his eyes.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 22, 2012)

*[Shizune Rousha/Mission]

*Shizune was delighted to see that he understood, or at least that's what she could assume after seeing him stand up and heading towards the door. She quickly followed suit and took after him, leading into the impending bright light coming from the sun down onto the earth. The sky had been bright and the temperature had certainty been hot. Shizune was glad that she didn't bring a jacket along, becoming over heated on a mission where they would need to be alerted at all times. She simply adjusted her glasses before the two of them walked off into the dark green forest which lay ahead of them.

The green floor had been lavish with beautiful flowers and strange plants which gave off sweet, and horrid scents. Even so, Shizune tried to filter out any smell which gave off a atrocious feeling, while keeping in those which relaxed her, such as lavender and honey. Taking this moment to observe her surroundings she noticed that this piece of land hadn't been touched by civilization, maybe there was a reason for this. Regardless plant life grew all over, and not just on the ground, but on logs and trees as well. 

Shizune blinked and noticed that they were in a extremely dense woodland now, she hadn't been paying attention to where they were walking. She stopped in her tracks, quickly looking left or right, she would assume that if she continued walking forward it would lead the two to their client eventually, but she had no way of confirming this thought, she had never been in this forest before. Her eyes shut, unsure of what to do or where to go at the moment, but then a idea struck inside her head.

She faced towards the masked man and suddenly came at a loss for words. She couldn't seem to keep her mind concentrated when looking at him, perhaps it had been the fact that he kept his face shrouded in mystery, it always awakened the question wondering how he would look like without the mask on. Quickly shrugging the thought off she put her hand over her glasses to shade them from the impending sun rays. Luckily enough she was able to note that they hadn't gone in a completely wrong direction, they were still down the correct path. With a smile on her face she was ready to move out again.

But then the thought reemerged, how did he appear without the mask on. Before starting back up, she turned towards him once again, just staring at where his face should be. She didn't make a single noise, all she had done was let her eyes analyze what they could. The size of the mans head and the small openings it held for the eyes had been all she was able to notice. Nothing else led to how he actually looked like. With a silent sigh she slowly pulled the mission sheet out from her pocket, along with her pen. Turning the paper over she wrote down her thoughts rather quickly, and doted the end of the sentence with a period so fiercely that it almost ripped through the paper. Finished, she adjusted her glasses with her middle and index finger before passing the paper over to the man. On it, Shizune had written:

"We can start moving again soon, but I felt this break was necessary. I'm writing to you mainly because I have one request and had been wondering if you would fulfill it. May I see what your face looks like under that mask?."​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 23, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc​
Witnessing his attack become futile once more, he witnessed the young shinobi engage in a series of flips and tricks. However, viewing a spectacle of numerous of actions, such as flipping towards the swords, Ryoji started to reacted the moment he witnessed the young man rocket with two of these weapons held within his hands, however he directed himself towards his faithful companion and summon spirit, Celsius, throwing set long rapiers towards her chest, without an ounce of doubt, her fist swung once the blade was within close enough range, her gauntlet like Ice armor managed to collide with the blade with enough force to set it of course, however she did not perceive the second blade that was hidden behind it's first, roughly twisting her body, the blade managed to slice the top edge of her shoulder, Ryoji witnessed as this blade the hurled towards his direction.

However, already aware of it's presence, due to Ryoji advance reaction time in play, he forced his feet to lower, the blade managed to crossed his, causing his locks to sway to the wing it brought upon, Ryoji head turned to witness that a third blade went his way, his hand crossed together, and the blade managed to pierce the icy shell that his left arm held. What was this? Was he fast enough to move through the stadium and sneak an attack at him, a cold sweat brew from these young man's forehead as the thought creep through the back of his mind. His eyes narrowed at the thought as he eyes twitched ever so slightly, whatever this was, it wasn't too pretty for his cause. This jutsu was something to be feared...

He pulled the blade of  the Icy surface of his gauntlet, however, the gauntlet came crumbling down, the moment it did. This blades held some type of ability, one that seemed to disrupt the flow of chakara, the fact that such a small item was capable of destroying his steel quality ice with ease proved as much... However these things needed to be rid of... Ryoji gripped tightened as he conjured all his strength, a 6.7 ton lifting young man threw the small blade over the stadium people. It was clear was he must do at this point. The blade flew and was beyond the reach of the Nara. He needed to be rid of the blades. 

He turned, glancing at a slightly damaged Celsius, her face seemed disturbed however. All she did was nod, however Ryoji understood to well that she had been damaged by this blade, meaning that if hit, her chakara flow had been disrupted as well. The armor she held within her hands and feet started to crumble... the gleam of the weapons had once again faded from the vision of the roaring crowed that scream his name along with the Nara's

However she stood. And began to lock her eyes on her target. Ryoji created an arrow, once more, Celsius began to seal,the young Nara was close now that he rushed towards them, her speed was much more impressive than Ryoji's one kick to the earth and her vision became blurred, her hand began to seal, as her breath started to inhale, once close enough, her left foot kick this stages surface, jumping towards the side. Ryoji already had thrown the arrow at 185+ speed. 

Celsius still with her chakara disrupted threw a breath of frost, however, it was weaken to D rank technique, the stream wasn't as wide and the power of the breath wasn't as powerful, nevertheless this techniques purpose could be still be accomplished. Her breath release an icy wind that if caught would freeze the enemy in a veil of Ice. The arrow would then pierce the flesh of the frozen young lad before him, However if this did not work, Ryoji though ahead, and while Celsius began to rush towards the boy he tied a explosive tag on the arrow quickly, if dodge he would create a seal that would cause the arrow to explode near the young Nara before him.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 23, 2012)

Akise Nara
Tournament Arc
POD 1
Nara vs Ivery

The Black Key blade managed to graze the ice woman while the on going blade managed to pass over head of Ryoji. The second Black Key aimed for the boy's back, but only managing to get rid of the iced arm. Apparently that was enough to increase the cheers he got from the crowd, but that was irrelevant. He wasn't in such good position right now to be very accepting. That's because he's in close range of his opponents however this is what he's hoping for.

Unfortunately, Ryoji did something that wasn't acceptable. The Black Key sword he managed to get a hold of had been thrown towards out of the stadium. Akise reacted quickly, throwing one of the blades that he held between his fingers. Of course it would be fast enough to catch up, however the Nara threw the blade into the far pathway of the sword, the swords hitting each other and both of them knocked back into the arena floor. This wasn't good, Akise knew what kind of advantage he had just given his foe by doing that.

There was nothing he could do about it, though. Action had to be taken, if not he would regret it. The Ice Duo made their attack, the woman forming handseals and Ryoji reading his arrow. The Jutsu was so fast he almost didn't have time to defend. However he did, the black tentacles surrounding him covered his front, being acceptable to the freezing wind and turning to ice. The arrowing soaring through great speeds was anticipated, Akise managing to move to the side as he barely is able to dodge to ice arrow that cuts across his cheek. 

That wasn't the end of their assault, the woman came charging while Ryoji came for another shot. The shadow tentacles inside of the ice, unmaterialize and turn into normal shadows on top of the layer of ice and escaping from it. Akise pushes backaway from from the incoming woman, the ice arrow slicing against the side of his arm. That wasn't it, even though he managed to slightly escape the explosive tag that was too fast to notice ignited. The rush of power spread and dealt damage to Akise's left arm, the black sleeve  of his jacket completely blown away.

Akise's arm was burned and dripping blood, however he still managed to hold onto the Black Keys. The Nara fought against the terrible sensation coursing through his arms and kept focused on the reason he came to close in the first place. Inside of the dust, which Akise suspects hard for Ryoji to see into, Akise still able to catch a glimpse of the woman. The boy quickly shoots forth and throws a punch after her face, but that was just a decoy. The black tentacles removed five explosive tags from his pouch, quickly wrapping around the woman.

The Nara also would stab one of the black key swords he held into her shadow and disrupt her chakra flow, thus not allow her to control her chakra. The aim was to hold restrain the woman and hold her down with the many black tentacles while Akise jumped into the air, holding onto the injured arm. With a seal, he would activate the tags to ignite and explode at close range.



​


----------



## Cjones (Feb 23, 2012)

*Hisoka*
Medic and a Clown​

It seemed that the frank and laid back medic had managed to gain a bit of ground over the rough and tough prince of clowns. Her general straightforwardness seemed to have been something the young man was expecting from her. There was no beating around the bush, Hisoka had put him on the spot and called him out. She wanted to know if what she guessed was true. Was he really concerned for her? Did he care for her? It may have been abrupt and possible a little too soon, but there was no sense in beating around the bush. Zero had something that she wanted and she would get it. Slowly taking her time as she walked toward him though he didn?t back down, instead he began to laugh.

?ZAHAHAHAZAHAHAHAZAHAHA!!! I have no clue what the hell that even means. I?m a lot of things but kind? That?s rich. I was just trying to return the favor, Hisoka. Nothing more and nothing less got it. I could never care about you and no one could ever care about me. I?m alone because I choose to be not because I have to be. I could pretend to be eloquent with you, but that wouldn?t change what I am.? 

The girl stopped in tracks for a short time as she let his words sink in.  He was just trying to return a favor? He could never care about me? It seemed he was stronger willed than she had thought. Most men would began to get weak in the knees and cave in not so long after she began approaching them. This guy on the other hand seemingly managed to not only lose his composure toward her, but keep his same old obnoxious attitude. 

?I'm your friendly neighborhood Clown Prince."

Though managed to throw of some of the initial leverage she had gain, Hisoka still wasn?t quite through yet.

?Maybe you are right Zero, perhaps you don?t care for me at all.? She stared straightforward directly at him as she began. ?I mean we?ve only known each other for such a short time and barely have any intimate knowledge of one another?however...? She flipped her hands about in a nonchalant manner as she spoke. He had managed to almost change the entire tone of their conversation into a more lighthearted one. Still, Hisoka was rather enthralled about his choice of wording. So much so in fact that she found herself much closer to him than before both literally and figuratively, so close that she placed a hand on his shoulder.

?Trust in that you can count on me to care about you.?​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 23, 2012)

*Takashi Aosuki*​
The boy couldn?t avoid to tsk is tongue in the moment that Moro?s sword went through his skin, however it wasn?t able to cut the bone, this made him smile once again " Kishyahahahaha!! Seems like yer puny little sword can?t do more dan dis!! Kishishi.... " as soon as she took the sword from the wound, it started to heal at an amazing speed. Takashi?s eyes found the Uchiha?s as she was changing her sword for the other one which in Takashi?s eyes, was less menacing.

" Wassup? Ya already feelin? tired? "the blue-haired boy asked as his eyes narrowed a little giving him a more psychotic appearance. Without an advice his hands started to form hand seals as he fixed his eyes in the sharingan of the girl, this was getting dragged more than he wanted and of course he wa snot going to le himself lose." Temporary Paralysis Technique "he whispered after finishing the signs necessary for such ninjutsu. This one should paralyze Moro so Takashi could do as he pleases with her.

Immediately he started a second round of handseals as he got close to the woman" Ya was able ta block dis shit from distance but...Lemme see what ya can do dis close "he said creating a lightning ball and then extended his hand to make the electric attack touch Moro?s chest.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 23, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro did a few more hands seals before she got paralysised same made a fire clone. The clone grabbed both of Moro's original swords. Moro was going to get out of here and end this right now, she was tired of Takashi's face than fighting him. she know her clone was beside her as the clone use the Right hand Strike making a high pressure air current against Takashi's hand. As both Moro and the clone heard the sonic boom. Knocking him back some, the fire clone handed Moro back her two swords. 

"Let's end this now, I am sick of looking at your damn face, bishi." She did a few handseals breaking down her fire clone as she finally got loose from that jutsu. She was lucky to have a clone, she let her swprd catch on fire letting all the fire go into it. She did the Right hand Strike first letting the flames go first than the powerful conpressed wind making the flames even stronger and my powerful than the other flames she used. She was not going to stop there at all as she used body flicker to run up to Takashi after she used her other kenjutsu. She pulled out a kunia as quickly she could and slammed in to his head. 

"Do you want to end it in a tie, because we both know we both can't win nor lose this round for both of our teams, bishi?" She sheath both of her swords atleast he fell for it last time for my freaking reaction. Romulus was watching with hi gold eyes as Moro's wolves was quiet as the watch holding their breaths. Romulus and all the wolves around him could tell Moro nor Takashi was not backing down anytime soon, as he heard her offer to the guy she was fighting right now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 23, 2012)

*Takashi Aosuki​*
The Aosuki boy cursed at her clone, those clones were getting really annoying and he needed to end this thing as quickly as possible, the environment was getting weird and the uchiha wasn?t giving him much credit. Getting away from the kunai by just some milimeters, he jumped back getting a distance of around ten meters between them. Immediately he got rid of his sandals as he though they would only be in the way of what he has planned; his chakra reserves weren?t as bad as someone could think, however if he kept getting burned, it would get pretty annoying later.

" A tie ya say? don?t make me laugh, gal "he said baring his sharp and intimidating teeth before giggling a little" Well, tha only thin?I can let ya have is tha pleasure of not seein?mah face anymore..."he said starting to create a couple of handseals.

Ox, Monkey, Hare and Ox.

After those signs, the boy positioned himself onhis fours a sif he were some kind of animal. The next instant his body started to glow with a fine and beautiful light, his hair started to glow intensely as it took an appearance as if it were made of electricity, the same happened to his feet; both of his hands although they weren?t glowing, they were sourrounded by a shwoud of lightning chakra, an annoying giggle came from the lad once again as he said" And dat?s because even with dose nasty eyes....Ya won?t be able ta follow tha rhythm of mah Raika!! " a technique which used his lightning chakra in order to accelerate the movement of his cells increasing greatly his speed and reflexes, even his senses were slightly improved with it.

In a blink, Takashi disappeared from his position appearing next to Moro only to take her feet and launch her with all his trength into mid air. At the same speed, the young man leaped into the air appearing behind her and then wrapped his legs around the Uchiha?s upper body including her arms in order to prevent any handseal at the same time as he wrapped his arms around her legs tryting to immobilize his opponent. Then both shinobi started to descend at great speed towards the ground with takashi aiming to make the head of the uchiha crash.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 23, 2012)

_???/Kurai Satsugai_

The kick slammed down on his back, throwing him to the floor.  Kurai locked his legs and planted his arms on the ground, stopping himself from being slammed all the way down to the ground.  He rose his face, a twisted grin with his eyes glaring fiercely.  He began to rise off of the ground, teeth clenched together tightly, Zero's foot still on his back.  "That kick had some power behind it.  Interesting..."  He threw Zero's leg to the side and righted himself, standing up straight.  He took his stance from earlier, watching his opponent closely.  They watched each other for a few seconds before Kurai spoke again.  "So...  Zero Enma, huh?  That's quite a kick.  My turn."  He reached into his back pouch and tossed a kunai at Zero lightly, watching slowly flip through the air.  Everything but his opponent and the ring went black.  His focus was all on Zero.  As the knife flipped between them he shot forward, catching it out of the air and replacing it with a kick from one of Kurai's stronger techniques, the Ryusokyaku.  He rose his leg high above his head and brought it down toward Zero's head in a combination of an axe kick and a stomp.

"YOU'RE FUCKING WITH A DEMON, BRAT!"


_Itsuki "Ikki" Minami_

Ikki shrugged and shook his head.  "Nah, I'm not really trying to go anywhere.  I was being chased by some needle-dick Uchiha bastards and ended up here.  Anyway, thanks, sorry again for trespassing."  He ran his fingers through his hair, looking around.  Now that he was done fighting Uchiha, he had a new problem.  This problem was more pressing than the Behemoth chasing him, more pressing than his trespassing, more pressing than the war that gripped the world they lived in.

He was bored.

"So, what do you guys do around here for fun?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 23, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Face*

?Maybe you are right Zero, perhaps you don?t care for me at all.I mean we?ve only known each other for such a short time and barely have any intimate knowledge of one another?however...Trust in that you can count on me to care about you.?

She reached out placing a hand on Zero's shoulder. It was a warm and gentle touch, but it made her words seem that much more genuine and for Zero it was very unnerving. His eyes widened as they looked at her hand, he tried to rack his mind for something to say, but it was blank. This entire dalliance it was far too close, he could feel the inkling of an emotional connection with Hisoka, a resonance he did not want to prosper or go any further. The reason behind his resistance was far more perturbing than the actual thought of a connection. He could feel his chest tightening up as he became riddled with anxiety. This girl didn't know him, she didn't know the things he had done, he was the complete and total antithesis of her. But here in lied the problem he cared more about how letting her in would effect her as oppose to him, it was repugnant. This was impossible there had to be some kind of ulterior motive or angle she was playing at. 

*Kukuku*

The Authority spoke in his mind for the first time of his conversation with Hisoka. What they were saying only Zero understood but they were asking for something very impossible. However as the doer of their will it was up to Zero to follow the orders of Authority even if he found the orders perplexing. He brought his hand to his shoulder putting it on top of Hisoka's hand.

"Is this the part where you try to heal my dark brooding heart. Maybe true love's kiss will lift the curse? Is that what I needed all along the love of a beauty to turn me from beast to prince? I wonder? Not." Zero turned round to face her, his eye blackening as his iris began to swirl as the periphery of it became red. This was his gift; the eye that could see through the darkness, the Rimen Sharingan. He glared at Hisoka searching for a hint of darkness, a hint of deception, and he found no light emanating from her. She was as pure and kind hearted as one could be which made this all that much stranger. He moved closer to her now, a hair's breadth between the two of them now. Zero brought his hand to his mask as he raised it above his eye line, revealing his eye and eye patch to her. This was the first time his face had been in view of someone other than the gruesome twosome.

"You're the strangest, most fascinating, and perhaps the dumbest person I've ever met Hisoka Fujabayashi. However I don't want or need you to care about me. We don't know each other, you don't know me. " Every fiber of his being was telling him to end it right here and just disappear, but he wanted to stay around her. He wanted to see her nerve and how resolute she was in what she said.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 23, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro was glad that Takashi's forgot about her staff, she struggled to get free as she was not trying to get free from Takashi's grip on her. She got the staff free, as she pulled up with her mouth with her teeth. She slamed her staff at Takashi's jewels as she did not blushed at all. She had time to give her arms some room and quickly did some handseals. She smelled him coming as she got prepared for this attack as well. She had to do something else to not be knock out by crashing as she did not let fear creep into her eyes at all.

Horse,Tiger,Snake,Ram, Monkey,Boar,Horse,Tiger.

Moro does this quickly as she does the Great Fireball Technique towards the ground as she does not cared if she burned Takashi at all as she does this jutsu. She used the flames like a geyser to the ground instead of crashing to the ground it would be more of a thump on the ground. She used the rest of the fire going into the ground to burn herself and Takashi's body at the same time. She saw earlier that the sword would only protect her not Takashi at all. Moro did not need his butt sticking in her face right now as she kicked him hard in the face to get free. She had a feeling that Takashi landed some wherr near her crotch.

"Bishi, get your perverted face at of my pussycat. Second choice I will burn it off." She was glad Takashi did not know what the hell she meant by that statement. She needed to get out of his grasped now, it was not a romatic enbraced at all. This was a fight not a love scene, she finally got loose from Takashi's grip. It was not easy to seperate herself from his arms and legs. As she wiggle herself free and got up as fast as she could but sence Takashi got up before she did as he was much faster than she was. She only crouchlike a tiger for right now as she thinks up a plan really quick.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 23, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi LT*
*The chase*

Zuko was chasing the red haired boy. He could not get away. He had attacked Tenshi and Fugetsu. Zuko was determined to chase him. He remembered Tenshi saying go ahead while she healed Fugetsu minor wound.

Zuko stepped on a tree branch with a determined face. He quickly jumped to the next tree and dropped down to the ground where Ketsueki was running. His arms were crossed. He stared the crimson red boy down.

"I will show you the consequences for hurting my bro Fugetsu and the beautiful Tenshi!" 

Zuko made a few hand signs and his hands had flames all around them. He had used his Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique. His alternate version that came out his hand. He began thrusting his hands forward rapidly shooting mini fireballs at the boy.

He kept on moving his hands towards any direction the boys would attempt to dodge. He would not live it! Not for hurting his friends. This was the Terumi clan anger! And Zuko the down to earth fun person was letting it all out!!


----------



## Chronos (Feb 24, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc​
In mere fraction of a second he witnessed as Celsius was caught within a powerful explosion. It was a shock to witness the ash, and the flames that caught earth rain from the blue sky. Ryoji eyes jolted in confused emotion, witnessing his partner fade within the smoke, all he could do was witness as the shinobi, who held Jade colored eyes conjured this feared combo. His fingers formed a seal retracting his summon, he wasn't gonna wait to view such a spectacle. His mind apologized to his summon, yet he wanted to skin the young shinobi before him... he would have to await for the elders of the Nymphs to deal with her wounds. Damn this man...

Ryoji feet gathered strength, stomping the earth beneath him, his speed had increased from 20 to 150 in an instance, moving backwards towards the rapiers that were thrown, his hand extended as he gathered chakara within his hands, the Melody Arm. This battle was one to be wary about, but the thought that his summoning had been dealt a massive amount of damage, this burned the head of the young shinobi, the blades stood amongst them, this time he will loose this blades!

The Melody Arm released a powerful, resounding sound. His mien was... not at all serious any more. His teeth clenched with a great frown plastered within his mien. His eyes formed, reflecting all these anger that built within his being, his soul, his very self had turned into anger itself.

The wave caused the people to before it to Paralyze, not only the Nara, but the crowed behind him as well, the sound resounded throughout the whole stadium, Ryoji who held the Melody Arm was unaffected, by this technique. He hand held both the blades and within  his hand and pulled it on his bows string. Using the blades as arrows, however throwing the towards the outside of the stadium at 198 miles per hour. Once he witness them hurled farther and father away, he head turned towards the young man, before him. 

He threw his bow towards the air, within lesser than a second he started to from seals uncontrollably while the bow continued to ascend higher and higher Ryoji chakara instantly formed an arrow, however this arrow was larger than his regulars. His hand extended towards the side as the bow had been caught before it managed to slam itself towards the ground. 

His hand pulled at the sword sized arrow, Ryoji once again kicked the earth beneath him and jumped backwards towards the edge of the stage, jumping once more and landing at the edge of the stands. The people extending their hands to place their hands on Ryoji, however, the aura that he emanated, one that sought blood, slightly kept him away. 

His arrow was pulled on the strong. The arrow was shot towards the Stadium. Hurling at 200+ speed. Their distance however was large, but this is what he wanted. The arrow began to speed... his speed became faster and faster, by the second. Reaching 220+, this Ice was powerful enough to pierce cleave stone, and clash with anything C rank, except fire. He hoped to end this fight here, leaving the young man cleaved with set arrow.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 24, 2012)

*Zero Enma
Two Young Lions*

When a lion is skulking through the Sahara he isn?t simply seeking out prey to eat. No it is not simply a prime directive of its genus at work there is also an innate sense of competition. Lions search out and battle each other over control of their Pride. Respect is a byproduct, but the goal is to assert supremacy. Zero looked at Kurai as he regained his composure, the look in his eyes was full of murder. Zero knew he was looking at someone much like himself, a brutality and a bloodlust that needed to be quenched. It was as if he was looking at his soul mate:

"So...  Zero Enma, huh?  That's quite a kick.  My turn."  

It was lines like this that always served to put a smile on Zero's face, his insane disposition was lessened with the Shinkei Hakkyou, but his proclivity to sadomasochism that was something that had not changed. He very much wanted to see what Kurai would do with ?his turn?. The white haired teen took out a kunai and threw it at Zero, the speed was very unremarkable but that?s when Kurai disappeared from sight. Zero could see his blur bounding towards him as he caught the knife then launched himself forward going for an axe kick.

"YOU'RE FUCKING WITH A DEMON, BRAT!"

Zero had a lack of signature taijutsu moves at his disposal in spite of his talent in that area so he was forced to work with only his natural ability.  The red lightning surged around him as he fell onto his back and spun with his legs in the air. He managed to lock his legs around Kurai?s as he attempted to hammer his foot down, using his rotation to disrupt the strike and bring Kurai down to the ground. Zero let go kipping himself up but instead of proceeding to go on the offensive on his down foe, well he was going for a different type of offensive.

 ?So you?re a demon huh? You?re way too slow?? Zero?s voice was deeper and his mien much more stoic than it had ever been. He was in control of this battle completely.

?Now let?s see you try again and make it good this time as you?re only getting one more shot before it?s my turn for real.?​


----------



## Kenju (Feb 24, 2012)

Akise Nara
Tournament Arc
POD 1
Nara vs Ivery

As planned, the ice woman had been dealt with by the explosions, with the tentacles holding her down. Seeing as how well the two worked so well with each other, this most likely injured his opponent's battle plans gravely. Akise landed on the arena floor, trying to fight off the stinging pain in his back. Only one Black Key was in his hands, while the rest were scattered about and the one that held the woman down was next to him. He could tell by his opponent's expression that he wasn't to pleased with him doing that to his partner.

Of course, Akise gave off a smirky look that gave it's own words as to say he could give a damn. However, Ryoji displayed most of his anger by his actions, activating the device on his arm. It was now Akise that held a displeased expression on his face. That wasn't the end of Ryoji's revenge, he took two of Akise's own blades and aligned them on his arrow. There wasn't time to complain, two of the Black Key swords that were already on the ground sunk into the surface and transformed into the shadows. 

The Black Key shadows raced for the direction Ryoji aimed his sights for. Once his opponent shot the blades towards the outside, the shadow blades shoot out into the air and collided with the other two blades. The result brought one of the swords into the arena, while three others into the crowd. This wasn't any good, the abilities of his blades had just been displayed. Well there was no helping it now, Akise had to do it, the Black Keys were needed for this battle to be a success.

Ryoji wasn't finished, he had formed an even larger bow and had been ready to launch an even larger arrow at him. This was of course going to end Akise just as it ended the battle with Fugetsu. However, Akise had seen the function of that gadget before. He had found a way to counteract the great effects it delivered to it's opponents. The black tentacles, they were so versatile that even Akise had to give thanks to the Nara that formed this jutsu.

Once Akise had seen Ryoji was preparing to activate the sound weapon, two of his black tentacles, which were now a lot less because of them being caught in the explosion from before, traveled up the back of his pants leg. He had remembered the feeling that came to his ears once the Melody Arm had been used the first time. They made their way up the back of his neck and inside of his ears. The point was to block out any sound at all from entering and escaping, a shadow was something that covered everything...Once Akise had witnessed the ice arrow being readied, he quickly moved to the side right before it had been released.

However, something unexpected happened, the arrow cleaved deeply along Akise's upper shoulder. He cursed, the boy had thought he timed the arrow correctly, however this one was different. Apparently it's speed kept changing and he wasn't able to fully time the shot correctly. The move caused Akise to fall down to one knees as he rapidly started bleeding. He didn't let that stop him, the black tentacles he used that came from his shadow began to wrap around his wounds and try to hold the bleeding as best as they could.

They would work as instant bandages for Akise. Now wasn't the the time to lay about, it was time for Akise to lay out his own counterattack. The Black Key Sword next to him turned into it's shadow form and followed behind him. One of the Black Keys in the crowd, turned to it's shadow form and came towards Akise from behind. It came charging faster, gaining more momentum as it went along. Then once it made it's way under Akise's foot, it materialized. 

Using his chakra, Akise connected his foot to stick along to the hilt of the Black Key sword. He would let the Blade pull him along it's way toward Ryoji at great speed. At the same time, one of the Black Keys in the crowd would turn into it's shadow form, travel along the crowd and shoot out into it's materialized form and aim to stab his opponent in the back. While when Akise got close to his foe, swung the foot that held onto the rapier-like sword for his opponent's head. If the attack from behind had missed, Akise would quickly grab the sword by it's hilt and swing down for Ryoji's neck.

"Heh, don't feel bad about this ending not being the same as before, Ryoji Ivery. It's just thanks that idiotic friend of mine that things didn't go as planned for you. You Get it?"
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 24, 2012)

_???/Kurai Satsugai_

"Guh!"

Kurai slammed down to the ground, a hand behind his back as he fell in what appeared to be an attempt to stop his fall.  His teeth and eyes were clenched tightly shut as he laid on the ground in pain.  _Hook line and sinker._  Suddenly he shot skyward, flying into the air.  He launched six kunai with tags on them, making a circle around Zero.   The spot where he had been laying now had another exploding tag right there.  Finally, he retrieved several shuriken from his back pouch.  With the way he had set up, the only place Zero could dodge to was the air, and if he went up, Kurai had more shuriken heading his way from above.    The tags all went off suddenly, creating a vibrant explosion.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 24, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery 
Tournament Arc

He seemed to have gotten cleaved through with the arrow. However, this was little to him, he needed to win, his shadows were quite the ability and knowing that these blades coursed through the shadows were to great advantage, this was how he preformed the last technique that meant, his eyes darted behind his back, witnessing a shadow roam, he twisted his body as the blade shoot from it's shadow, his hands extended and he held the hilt before it could get away, it witness the young Nara reach and swing a powered kick that held it's blade with his chakara. Ryoji swung this key and collided with the incoming one in Akise's leg. He smirked. 

"Very well. But remember this. I haven't released my full potential yet!"

His strength brew to it's maximum, he parried the rapier like blade before him, this time it was his turn to shine. He kicked the stand and pushed forwards towards Akise.Grabbing hold of his neck, still air born, Ryoji used his massive agility to twist their bodies among the air, twisting himself until he released Akise, threw his further into the sky. With his strength being 6.7 tons, the strength of set throw was immense, causing him to fly further and further towards the clouds.

Ryoji's feet met the earth, as he flicked his fingers once more. His chakara was low once again... he needed to finish this soon. Manipulating the ice wasn't an easy task, but with this. Th young Nara couldn't manipulate the shadows, However, he remembered that his shoulder held a shadow bandage, so he pulled sting that held numerous explosive tags.

He formed and arrow on the tip of the string holding it within the ice, He pulled the arrow on the string and locked on the flying target, however his coordination was one of a professional athlete. He wasn't gonna miss.

"Akise Nara. Don't underestimate me!"

The arrow was thrown at the tip of his strength. A total of 200 miles per hour, the moment that thing collided with Akise, or was near Akise, Ryoji would seal, making the tags to explode.


----------



## Kei (Feb 24, 2012)

Yomi
*It's Okay
Liquid Time Arc*​
Yomi leaned back as sweat covered her face, she could feel her lungs tighten trying to gasp for more breath as she finally had given the body rest. Yomi wiped her sweat off her forehead as she placed Izunami on the side to her, today was a good day for training, and it was the day she would over work herself to the ground. Yomi turned around as she held Izunami close to her...

Though that was her plan for today, it wasn't good for her to over work herself...

Yomi felt herself close her eyes as the sun beamed down on her; the young girl put so much on her shoulders. She didn't think twice about it, if there was a problem that she had to take, she wasted no time in trying to help and that was the woman that everyone admires. Though, she would do this and gain the admiration of others...

The girl's aura had a barrier that no one ever could get though.

The Minamoto clan knew about this, it was the gossip of the clan. That she was the next Yorinbu, she was going to model herself after her father and lead the clan just the way it is now. Nothing will change under Yomi, but at the same time it brought in whispers of the clan.

If she was nothing more than a mini Yorinbu, does the clan really need her?

The young girl resting on the floor knew nothing of the whispers, she only knew about Koe feelings and her fathers. That was the only thing she cared about, she didn't really care about the others.

What a cold hearted girl....

Even though she was free, more free than her other self had ever been, Yomi was okay in the close minded world that she lived in, and she wouldn't have it in other way. She drew herself a barrier to keep the others out, because in reality the girl was like a turtle. Hard on the outside, but soft on the inside...

The girl knew this but at the same time she was ignorant to the fact. And with the knowledge she had about herself, she made the barrier around her ever stronger. She looked down on people and considered all her enemy...

Yomi Minamoto

The only time she was weak and let her defenses down was when she slept, but if you look close enough you can find that the girl still has a defensive look on her face...

Poor stupid girl...

Just a poor stupid girl she had became over her small life time...


----------



## Burke (Feb 24, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> *[Shizune Rousha/Mission]
> 
> *Shizune was delighted to see that he understood, or at least that's what she could assume after seeing him stand up and heading towards the door. She quickly followed suit and took after him, leading into the impending bright light coming from the sun down onto the earth. The sky had been bright and the temperature had certainty been hot. Shizune was glad that she didn't bring a jacket along, becoming over heated on a mission where they would need to be alerted at all times. She simply adjusted her glasses before the two of them walked off into the dark green forest which lay ahead of them.
> 
> ...



*Lineage of Dou*

_Meeting Shizune_​
Dou raised his brow when shizune suddenly stopped and began writing once more. On that subject, he was too confused at how there had been no talking since they had set out. He had understood that silence was good for keeping out of sight, but now that they were out in the middle of the wood, he thought it odd that the quiet continued. When she pulled out the paper again and began writing, he was atleast glad that she was remaining in contact, yet he wondered whether or not this silence was due to secrecy.

She finished and handed him the letter which he read over with mild anticipation. His face? A seemingly common topic since he began wearing this mask. Often seen as a sign of disception and mystery, Dou was usually seen badly for wearing it. Dou figured he would explain to Shizune how this was not the fact, how his mask was a divine symbol, and he would do this not through writing, but by finally breaking the silence.

He turned to her and placed his hand to his mask as he spoke. It was a fine speech as he later recalled. He explained the importance of hiding whom he was. How such a concealing of identity assists him on his path of the ninja. He detailed some secrets were necessary in staying just that. The mask, to Dou, is itself his identity, and his face is but the lie. He believed if one were to see his face, they would see him only for that. With this mask, he was seen for his skill, for who he was as a fighter. All of this was accompanied by well timed gestures and hand movements.

Of course, all of what Dou had said was irrelevant seeing as Shizune heard nothing. All she noticed was Dous somewhat crazed yet enthusiastic movements. Then, as he finished his impressive speech, he nodded to himself, feeling what needed to be said had been said, and sat down for a rest.


----------



## Kei (Feb 24, 2012)

Yomi
It's Okay
Liquid Time Arc​
"Open the gates! Kureba has entered!" a guard yelled ushering the others to move their asses to open the gates of the Minamoto clan.

The loud sound of the chains rattling and the wooden door creaking made Yomi moan uncomfortably. Her eyes slowly open as she realized people were going to the gates; she finally rose up her body and looked at all the commotion. It seemed that the person that arrived was in good standing with everyone...

Yomi felt that she needed to brush up on her people knowledge more; she didn't move from her spot but just watched from afar how people began to talk amongst themselves. She could almost feel the excitement that was rolling off them. It was a nice feeling knowing that your clan's mates were happy; it pleased something deep within the girl's soul.

"You aren't going to see why there is all that commotion?" Yomi hear Yorinbu asked her, she could hear his steps as he stood behind her and watched the people with excited tones getting louder and louder...

"No...It seems that it is not causing any harm to anyone..." Yomi stated, she wouldn't step in when some else was happy just to ruin it, but if it is needed then she would waste no time than destroy the source of the problem.

Yomi could feel her father release a breath, causing the girl to look down at the ground, and her feet only inches off kicked back and fourth.

"GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM HER YA PRICKS!" someone cursed causing Yomi to jump and look up

The crowd began to back up as the loud voice commanded, Yomi eyes widen as she felt herself reach for Izunami and almost felt her body calling for her to rush into the crowd and destroy the source of the commotion! But she could feel her father's eyes on her and she back down...

It seemed as if there was something more to this...

The crowd back away revealing a young man, his yukata was bright red and the lady next to him only smiled apologetically to the crowd. The man walked with no shoes and his toes looked like they were in need for a clipping but that wasn't what got to her. As her eyes traveled upward she saw his long sliver hair and golden eyes...

It almost made the girl gasp a bit, but what really got to her was the man pointed dog ears! 

_"CUTE!!"_ Koe cooed causing Yomi to sigh and shake her head

"_Yomi! Yomi look at the woman beside him, she is so beautiful!"_ Koe said dragging the girl attention from the man to the woman beside him...

And of course Koe had good choice in women; the woman had long black hair, and some kind of face that was the meaning of refined. Even as she looks so apologetic, something made Yomi believed that the girl was a tough cookie. When the woman turned around and smiled at Yomi, revealing those icy blue eyes...

Yomi was kind of awestruck, it made her smile a bit but then it was gone in an instant. 

"Those are your cousins," Yorinbu said as he waved the woman over, causing the woman to smile and take the man hand.

The man had a blush across her face...

This made the squealing that Koe was doing get louder almost giving the young woman a headache...


----------



## Bringer (Feb 24, 2012)

*Ketsueki*
*Saved?*

Ketsueki laughed as the angered boy was determined. Ketsueki just gave a eye brow raise and began giggling. Ketsueki quickly did multiple back flips to get some distance. He then had a wild look on his face.

"Ohhhh!! I am going to enjoy watching you cry when my kunai enters your heart!"

Ketsueki spoke in a menacing voice. Little did the two boys know that there was someone watching them. There was someone sitting on a tree with a mask. She had a smile on her face just watching them. She placed her hand on her mask.

"I know I found the right person to recruit. That Ketsueki....."


Ketsueki then yawned in boredom waiting for Zuko to make his move. And thats exactly what he did. Zuko jumped on a tree and fists began to light up in flames. He then began to shoot mini fire balls out of his fist. Kesueki laughed.

"AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"


Ketsueki activated his fire palm and phoenix kick technique. he began using his flames to hit the mini fireballs. The fire was ineffective against Ketsueki. If his hands and legs are covered in flames other flames will have no effect.

"You done? Can I stick this kunai in your lungs and dig through it!! *AND AND THEN I WILL STUFF ANIMAL FAT IN YOU!! AND THEN I WILL SHIT IN YOU!!! THINK OF ALL THE POSSIBILITIES! AHAHAHAHAHA*"

"This kid......he is unstable. Nothing I cant handle. heh."


Cheshire quickly jumped between the two boys. She had a seductive smile. She looked at Zuko. She quickly summoned two pairs of Sai covered in poison. She gently put the Sai down and took off her mask.

"What up beautiful. You sure a lovely lady like you should be out here?"

"You tell me."

Cheshire blitzed behind Ketsueki hitting him on the neck. Ketsueki eyes widened. His legs were shaking. He then fell down unconscious. Cheshire smirked. She then did a bring it motion towards Zuko.

"Now what can you do to me? I will be taking the red haired boy."

"No way!! Sorry hot lady...I dont like to fight you...but he will die......but maybe after I can take you to dinner and you can come back to my place if you know what I mean."

"Haha..I will enjoy breaking you child."


----------



## Kei (Feb 24, 2012)

Yomi
It's Okay
Liquid Time Arc​
The two people that everyone was raving about was Kureba, the woman that had come from the side of the family that sealed Izunami, and her husband was her partner since the beginning of time, his name was Koro. A dog demon that had taken human form to marry the girl, something about this screamed a romantic story, but there love was something that exceeded that. 

Something like romance was foreign to the young female samurai, even from her own father there was something that kept them from bonding too much. Like an unseen glass wall that kept them apart, and it wasn't because the simple fact that Yomi wasn't his actual birth child.

But it was because why get close to someone that might die soon...

It was a natural course of life, if you made it to your 18th birthday it was a miracle, and if you didn't than it was natural. Like dying from old age or health issues, it was normal not to not outlast your parents. 

"Oi, she looks pretty young for the next head of this clan" Koro said as he looked at the girl causing Yomi to glare quickly, "She seems too childish!"

Yomi turned her head quickly at the man and he only smiled, she could feel something like lighting striking each other as their eyes match...

This was a rather mutual feeling of hate between the two...

"Koro, leave the girl alone." Kureba growled at the man causing him to snicker a bit and back off, Yomi still glared at him before she felt her father's hands on her head turning away.

"They looked like they were ready to go at each others throat." Kureba said as she sipped her tea a bit, Yomi looked at the woman, now looking closer at her she seemed kind of weak up close.

Not personality but body wise...Something just screamed that she was getting the proper rest or anything.

"That is my Yomi ready to pounce when the times call for it." Yorinbu said as he smiled at the girl...

"But getting off that subject, how is the illness doing, did the western medicine work any?"


----------



## Cjones (Feb 24, 2012)

*Hisoka Fujibayashi*
I Care​
"Is this the part where you try to heal my dark brooding heart. Maybe true love's kiss will lift the curse? Is that what I needed all along the love of a beauty to turn me from beast to prince? I wonder? Not."

She got the feeling he wasn?t to accepting of he wasn?t to accepting of her pledge.  His poetic in nature, but sarcastic remark was told her as much as she freed her hand from his, placing It under her shoulder while leaning over on her leg a bit. It was amusing how quickly he shot down what she had told her. That he obviously didn?t take what she said seriously.  Hisoka knew Zero had a right to feel the way he did about her words.  In fact, she herself was wondering why she said what she did. There was no real in depth knowledge the two had of one another. This was only their second meeting and most of the time they just joked with one another. Yet there was something she found intriguing about him. This wasn?t just her hormones talking either. Hisoka couldn?t really put her finger on it at the moment; perhaps though it was the doctor in her that was making her feel the way she did about him. 

A person who has said that no one has ever cared for them?it wasn?t something one would normally here and was rather sad. However she also felt he may have been getting the wrong impression about what she meant. Before she could correct him he looked directly at her, suddenly leaning in and even raising up his mask giving off a full view of his face. 

He looks more handsome without that on. She thought.

On one side of his face a patch covered his eye, but it was the other side that caused her to raise an eyebrow. His eye had grown unbelievably dark and his iris was red, something inside her was telling her to be worried, but she pushed it into the back of her mind as she continued to stare. His eye caused her to immediately think of Maiko. Both were very similar in appearance, but were also vastly different from one another.

"You're the strangest, most fascinating, and perhaps the dumbest person I've ever met Hisoka Fujabayashi. However I don't want or need you to care about me. We don't know each other, you don't know me. "

Once again he was right; they didn?t know one another and Hisoka didn?t care. ? My dear clown you can remain the untamed, brusque, wicked and flamboyant beast that you are. I have no intention of changing whoever you are; however whether we know each other or not I do care about you?? Hisoka paused as she began to reach underneath her bandana and pulled out a small red flower. The outline of the steams was a silvery white while the insides were a bright red. ?A friend gave me this flower, it?s called a Fern and it apparently means ?Fascination.? We had known each other all of three days before it was given to me.? The girl twirled it lovingly in her hand as she spoke.

?We had only known each other shortly, yet my friend cared enough to give this to me to let me know how they felt and this is no different Zero.? Her tone was nothing, but sincere as she spoke. ?We can always get to know one another better in the future, but in the past I have treated you. If I didn?t care about you then, when you were the definition of a complete weirdo, then I wouldn?t tell you that I care about you now, in fact we?d see each other as just another person with a face.?​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*
> 
> Moro was glad that Takashi's forgot about her staff, she struggled to get free as she was not trying to get free from Takashi's grip on her. She got the staff free, as she pulled up with her mouth with her teeth. She slamed her staff at Takashi's jewels as she did not blushed at all. She had time to give her arms some room and quickly did some handseals. She smelled him coming as she got prepared for this attack as well. She had to do something else to not be knock out by crashing as she did not let fear creep into her eyes at all.
> 
> ...



*Takashi Aosuki*​
The Aosuki clan?s little killer was looking at Moro from a distance of around fifteen meters, after his plan that ended up in fail and not only that but with him getting some very painful and serious burns, the guy got away from the girl still on his fours a she let her escape from his grip to try and think on another plan. If it were an only taijutsu fight, he was sure that he would be winning overwhelmingly; thisthought made his mind stop in the track as he wondered why he didn?t even thought about using it against his last opponent. As he was thinking about all of that, his whole electrified body was involved in a dense cloud of steam as those burns were starting to heal rapidly.

As the steam started to fade away and his wounds were already recovered, he thought_" Tch. Dis shit is takin?tu much chakra fram me. if I had known I?d be at disadvantage I?d have refused ta get dis shit-ass ability. "_

Without thinking anymore, Takashi dashed at full speed against his opponent as his Raika was still consuming his chakra. Appearing behind Moro, he embraced her waist and pulled her body backwards making a suplex. Then and enormous cloud of dust was made as the result of the attack was still unknown.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 24, 2012)

*Shizune Rousha
*_~Mission with Dou~

_​Shizune watched as the man created over-exaggerated gestures with his arms, as if he was trying to convey a message to her after reading what she had written. Even though he was wearing a mask she could tell he was trying to say something to her, but ultimately this message failed to reach the girl. In fact she had been a little disappointed, she had thought that the man knew what she was intending by first passing the note off to the man, but perhaps she was too hopeful. Regardless he continued on with his strange motions, which looked completely rediculous from her view point.

Soon enough however, he had finished, sitting down as if he had just done something exhausting. She took a seat next to Dou, not doing anything for the longest time, just sitting in the absolute silence that had surrounded her. Finally after a few minutes she took the pen and wrote on the piece of paper once again, but this time with a different message, one about herself instead of the man she was accompanying. She quickly finished what she had written, and with some hesitation she passed it over to the man.

"Can I guess your answer was no? Sorry, I couldn't hear a word you had uttered for the simple fact that I can't hear at all. I'm sorry I wasted your time by having you give me such a long response and for it to be useless, and also I must apologize for prodding into your personal life; if you don't want to show me your face then you must have a good reason, I'll let you decide when you're, or if ready. Does that sound acceptable?" 

She didn't enjoy telling others about her condition, it sent a strange awkward feeling between herself and others whenever it had been brought up. Even so she had to tell him or else he'd continue to treat her like a normal human when in fact she wasn't, she had been far from normal in fact. She turned her face to his to smile, but as soon as it appeared a little daunting look overcame her expressions, exhibiting a sense of sadness. However she quickly wiped away those emotions, showing a small smile once again.

*Azuma Senju
*_~A Strange Disturbance~

_He noticed something, he wasn't exactly sure what this feeling was or where it had come from, but it was exceedingly cold. Ever since the events with Raikey he had become extremely shaken up, but this sensation, he had no idea what it had been. He created a single tiger handsign and held it close to his face, closing both of his eyes going into deep concentration as his feet merged with he ground below him.

With the exception of Raikey, wooden cages emerged from the ground and surrounded each and every clan leader attending the tournament. Before they could respond a clone formed from every cage, and quickly stood on the ground before it. There had to be about six to ten clones made due to the amount of clan leaders present, but regardless Azuma needed to make this many, he needed to get his message across to all of the others, and he didn't have any fancy jutsu that projected his face across the sky like some other loser had. All the clones spoke to each of the clan leaders at the same time:

"Do not be alarmed, I'm not here to harm any of you, I just need to share a message. The host of this tournament, Raikey, captured one of my shinobi, as you may or may not already know. I'm serving this as a warning, as this tournament is giving me a strange feeling, and we don't know who he'll take next, so all of you best be on your guard. Secondly..."

All the clones stopped talking for a moment as Azuma winced. It was hard to put this much concentration through all these clones at such far distances, however he had managed. He continued:

"...Secondly...There's something coming, I don't know how to describe it, like a force of death. It may just be my imagination but I suggest we band together and try to take action against such a thing. I'm over by the east wing of pod two, I'd greatly appreciate it if you all made your way over this direction. Also one other thing---"

Before the clones could finish their sentences they all crumbled to dust, along with the cages surrounding clan leaders.


*Thalia Uchiha*
_~Time To Move~_​ 
Thalia rubbed the back of her head, noticing the fighting had already begun once again. She pulled the red sheets off of herself, quickly bouncing off the delicate bed with grace. She hadn't thought she would fall to sleep, but she supposed that was what she deserved for even resting on the bed. She turned around and saw a man, making a bit of a grunt at his sudden arrival. The only man she had known that was able to beat her in a speed competition.

"Oh, so you're already here? I suppose it's time we should start moving then. But how about this time you take the spotlight, I don't enjoy hogging it myself."

She brushed her bangs out of her face with her right hand, as her ice cold blue eyes analyzed the battles which had been occurring not too far away from this location. All these humans thought they could change this world with their strength, their measly strength. They knew absolutely nothing about how this world truly was like, not even her own father knew any truths; all they had been feed in their entire lives had been lies, nothing more and nothing less. 

Thalia turned towards the door, she hadn't changed her outfit before taking her nap so she wasn't really feeling in a mood to change her clothes, she just wanted to make sure that her hair hadn't been messy before making her appearance. She looked at the mirror next to the door, and was pleased to find that the majority of her hair had been neat; well all except for a single lock. She quickly put it into alignment and smiled at her appearance. She continued to the door, but before she could exit she turned to the man in her room and asked:

"Ready to cause some havoc? I'll let you take the lead, but I'm taking back what I said about letting you have the spotlight, I want to share it now." ​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 24, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro felt as she was grabbed behind as Takshi did a surplexed on her, she had her own tricks up her sleeve. She first disarm Takashi, then gave him a death blow in the guglar with her fist as she was punched by Takashi. As the cloud of smoke cleared it was a double knocked out. Moro layed next to Takashi on the ground. As Moro was knocked out for some reason she was blushing. A medical team that looked and smelled out of spaced to Romulus, he jumped down with all of the wolves. He growled at all of the wolves to stop the medical team. His wolves did what they were told do and it was scared the hell out of the medical team.

"You can take Takashi, to a medical tent. I don't trust you to healed Moro, you only wanted to hurt her even more. So back off, I be the only one taking care of her right now. If you have a problem fight me for Moro's sake."

Romulus kept walking as he jumped on to the arena, picking up the unconscious Moro. As he was walking to exit the arena one of the medical attends spoke up. As Romulus was leaving he pause for a second as he growled for the wolves to followed him and Moro. To him it was not worth it as to listen to her at all and kept waking as it was a tie after all and the medical team was only out to get revenge Akina to hurt Moro.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 25, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Burn*

As Zero had finished giving his warning Kurai had gone skyward and taken to the air to begin his assault anew. With a scowl affixed to his face Zero looked upward following the trajectory of his opponent. Zero looked around as the he was "boxed" in by six kunai which each had tags on them. He was smart enough to know that these were explosive tags and they would be set off with catastrophic results if he did not act. Quickly his hands moved in a blur as he started sealing for his technique. Not wasting anytime he hopped into the air and slammed both his fist onto the ground.

*KATON KAEN UDE*

Multiple shuriken flew downward cutting off the aerial path, but out of the ground sprang two mighty fists of blaze. They were pretty substantial in stature reaching a height of 8 feet or rather the average size of a Polar Bear. Zero had a very inordinate amount of chakra even with the Shinkei Hakkyou activated considering he had not taken to using the Rimen Sharingan quite yet. Not wasting anytime Zero brought his hands together interlocking his fingers and the fists of flame emulated this action. A fiery dome formed around Zero as he braced himself for what was about to happen.

*BOOM*

A sky-high column of conflagration engulfed the entirety of the battlefield, the explosion following a rather unusual and curious path upward as oppose to outward. Smog filled the entirety of the arena, as the crowd could not get a clear view of the resultant damage from the fiery holocaust Kurai had unleashed. As it cleared up a dome of now azure flames stood at the epicenter of the explosion, the wind sweeping the flames away into nothingness. Left there was Zero Enma, his cowl had burned up completely and the back of his undershirt was burnt. An acrid smell of a charcoal roasted meat filled the air. The skin on Zero's back smoldering and bubbling from what was no doubt a first-degree burn. The pain was unbearable as he went down on bended knee.

"HAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!" 

He let out a brusque and abominable scream as the effects of the Shinkei Hakkyou only served to increase the pain of what was already a brutal injury. Zero began to pound his fist into the ground wildly trying to not focus on the searing pain that wracked his body. The heat was beyond intense as he staggered to his feet. Gritting his teeth he led out another howl as a sign of his resolution in one singular fact, he would not lose this battle no matter what. The red lightning around him surging literally was galvanizing him.

"Now it's my turn."

*CRACK*

In a red flash of light Zero disappeared running around the battlefield waiting for the opportunity to strike down Kurai.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2012)

Yomi
It's Okay
Liquid Time Arc​
Kureba came from the descendants of the family that specialized in sealing, but that side of the family had really bad health. It was the cost of what they did, playing in the God's area. Most of them didn't live to see their grandchildren and most children born to that side of the family are struck with an incurable illness, something that can't be explained nor known about.

Kureba sat the tea down, "The westerners medicine is surely advance than ours but still it only helped cured the pain...Nothing else...Yorinbu there is no fighting it."

Yomi listened and she could feel something coming from Koro, she looked at the man and saw that he was in pain. A part of her wanted to reach over and stroke him like a dog, but she held back. This was something that deals with them and not her, though the silent room she could feel the tension raise.

"This is our fault Yorinbu," Kureba said as she placed her hands on her lap, "We played in the arena of gods and expected that we wouldn't get repercussions for stepping into their game as humans."

Yorinbu didn't say anything, but Yomi knew what they meant. Gods and humans were two different deities and for one to step into another domain was like stepping into a wild bear territory. Thinking you wouldn't get busied was a fools dream at best, Yomi sipped her tea a bit, but then Kureba turned to Yomi.

"Can you hear Izunami yet?" she asked causing the girl to jump a bit, "She choose you, so you must be able to hear her voice?"

Yomi looked down, "I don't hear her, but I can feel her..." she said as she looked down a bit, "I can tell when she is happy and mad at me, but I just can't hear her yet..."

As Yomi looked at the ground in shame she could feel her father eyes on her, burning her back as if she had kept a very important secret from him and it killed her a bit. Yomi only reason to try hard was to please her father, to try harder and overtake him one day. Though that was the plan, the ideal that Yomi lived by, she couldn't, not yet.

"Mmmm, is that so?" Kureba said as she cocked her head, "Maybe since you weren't born in the village than it will explain why you not talking to her yet or it could be something blocking Izunami voice."

Yomi looked up at her and she just smiled, "Sharing one mind with two separate souls is hard...Especially when there is another that has been their in the start." she said causing Yomi to jump

_"You can see me?"_ Koe asked as she manifested herself outside of Yomi, the woman simply nodded causing Koe to go ecstatic!

Yomi smiled warmly not letting the men on the secret, but she just smiled warmly...

Koe was really happy that someone could see her and that is what made Yomi happy.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 25, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_​

"_Wait, Uchiha are after you?_"

Wondering where those certain people are now, he only could think of the possibility of them being in the Ranen clan's tert'ritory searching for him. It would have been a troublesome sight to see if those Uchiha start destroying their soil to find Itsuki.

"_Hey Itsuki... How long has it been since you last saw them?_"

The duckbutt haired boy's face expression changed to a more concerning look. 

"*Kid, what's with the weird questions?*"

A confused look was seen upon Ifrit face, but curiosity also entered his mind about Noctis's strange behavior. 

"*You feeling alright, kid?*"

Ignoring Ifrit, he remained deep in thought. The fact the three of them could be targeted by the said Uchiha at this very moment was one of the possibilities that Noctis had considered while waiting. However, Ifrit would have detected them as soon as they had entered the vicinity.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

A few hours later she woke up in bed with her wolves, she felt a little weak from using too much chakra. She had a feeling Romulus healed her while she was K.O. She looked to her left, as she sat up with a groan. Romulus heard her as she handed her some chakra pills for her to take. He sat on the bed next to Moro and massage her shoulders and examined them again seeing if they had any muscle damage, he did not find any as he only found chakra drainage from her body. Moro took the pills that he gave her as she had her hands placed on the silver wolf body. 

"I know what you need is my special bowl of ramen, but I have other things to do. So I will just give the stuff that will make anyone well again. One thing I need to borrowed your wolves again, but you can keep the silver wolf." The doctor got up and gave Moro a few bottles of medcine. The silver wolf got up as Romulus left with the rest of the wolves. Moro got off the bed and got on the back of the silver wolf with all of her stuff.

Moro did not really said anything as the silver wolf was thinking she was just tired right now, he could tell by her energy right now. He walked to the ramen shop, as Moro got on the stool as the silver wolf jumped on the other stool as the bartended glared at Moro and the silver wolf.

"I have a bowl of ramen," Moro was thinking she can't beleive she had to drink this. "Coming right up miss" the waiter said. As the silver wolf was thinking was thinking ramen noodles are fun too eat. A few minutes later the waiter came back with the bowl of ramen and she put in the medcine and drank the soup with a straw. The silver wolf put his snout in Moro's bowl and picked up the ramen noodles and nurse Moro by feeding her ramen noodles.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*


_What. The. Fuuuuck?_

Shirasu stood dumbfounded at the scene playing out in front of him. Was that girl seriously being mouth-fed by a wolf? He scanned the rest of the establishment for a moment to try and ascertain if he was perhaps hallucinating from the painkillers he had received. It seemed the people in the ramen stand did see the wolf, but the fact that it was nursing a young girl was seemingly nothing special.

Shirasu frowned again at the general distastefulness of ninja habits. This was a hell that samurai were surely not supposed to endure. He looked at the girl and the wolf for a moment longer before hobbling over to an empty seat further up the counter. His shoulder and leg still hurt from the kunai that he had been impaled with in his tournaments fight. The medical treatment after the fact was good enough though and he had decided to get some air.

Security was predictably tight, which may have goaded Shirasu under other circumstances but for the fact that he just considered himself a tourist here. Whatever was going on here behind the scenes, it was for the Boss to figure out. A period of aimless wondering had brought him before a small ramen stand which enticed him closer with the delectable smell that emanated from beneath the cloth curtains gently wafting before the entrance.

_One bowl couldn't hurt..._

It was that thought that now had him sitting a short distance away from the most bizarre mealtime sight he had ever seen. Did that girl know she was basically snogging a wolf? She seemed to know... how could she not?

Shirasu puzzled over these things as the cook deposited a steaming bowl of the stringy good stuff in from of him. Shirasu did a little double-take on his bowl when he saw the meat content to be a little on the low side.

"Hey, don't be stingy, uncle", he whined. He pointed at his bowl a few times before the cook reluctantly came over a dropped a few more pieces of meat in his bowl. Satisfied by the upgraded protein content, Shirasu's attention shifted back to the girl and her wolf. He couldn't help himself anymore.

"Hey, nee-chan. Do you realize that your dog is busy mouth feeding you?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

"I would not pay attention to her, this is normal to see them eat together like this. They called her the wolf girl and some other names that been called behind her back," the man said as he went back to his bowl of ramen as Moro and the silver wolf ears pricked. The silver wolf jumped dropped the ramen in the bowl then jumped off the stool and wraped his body around Moro's stool. Moro started to blushed as someone noticed it was odd for her to be nursed by a wolf. To Moro it was not the first time she was nursed by a wolf, the first time was when she was a baby. She felt enbrassed how she was eating like this.

"If nobody else is taking care of you, you have to survive someway and somehow. I am sorry that I freak you out by that scene and another person thinks I am werid so what." She did not want to freak this guy out even more as she put the bowl down on the ground for her wolf. "I would like another bowl of ramen, please." The cook went to get another bowl of ramen for her. Her silver wolf only went over the meat in the bowl, as if he pulled anything on Moro he would pulled out a leg out of the chair for the guy to facepalmed in to his ramen. He went back on his protective mode as he did not trust any guy around Moro at all. Moro waited for her bowl of ramen, she waited for the uy to say something back to her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 25, 2012)

*Zero Enma
Compromise*

?We had only known each other shortly, yet my friend cared enough to give this to me to let me know how they felt and this is no different Zero.We can always get to know one another better in the future, but in the past I have treated you. If I didn?t care about you then, when you were the definition of a complete weirdo, then I wouldn?t tell you that I care about you now, in fact we?d see each other as just another person with a face.?

If there was anything evident about Hisoka and in turn Zero it was an extreme stubbornness and stick-to-itiveness. She was intent on giving him anecdotes and pushing through his emotional barriers but he was intent on keeping them up even in spite of the Authority. Her resolve was incredible to Zero the way she just trucked through his sarcasm and cynicism. She may not have a "glow" he could see with his Sharingan, but there was a light from her, a spark from her and there was no denying that. She was completely and totally genuine about her want for them to be close. He wasn't quite sure the depth of what was being proposed if this was friendship or something more. He was drawn to her and considering he had been thinking about her ever since they met, if he were to be honest with himself, there was something about her he liked very much.

Zero took a step back trying to rack his mind with something sarcastic or dejecting to say just to break up the tension that was building. He couldn't think of anything to fall back on, his defense mechanism was failing him at this point. He had tried his best to refuse her but she just wouldn't give up and neither could he. 

"So this is what happens when an immovable object meets an irresistible force, I'm the irresistible force of course." He let out a slight chuckle as he took a minor pause trying to think of the proper way to put what he was going to say. It would require a level of levity the Clown Prince was foreign to.

"Obviously you're not going to give up and to be honest I find you interesting. That doesn't mean I care about you but I don't feel like killing you either. That's important because this would qualify you as the healthiest relationship I have in my life..." It was stated plainly and earnestly for what it was everyone else he had encountered since he came into this world had been a contentious interaction. Hisoka was the only person he had shown mercy to and in turn she was the only one who had ever been kind to him. This was likely the genesis of their connection.

"Let's take this very very slowly, emphasis on the very. I don't play well with others and this whole thing is just strange. To be honest you're the weirdo if you really think about it. What kind of girl is so persistent in trying to forge a relationship of any sort with a guy who said told her he planned to kill her. Kind of psychotic and that's coming from me. So let's be...frie..frien..." It was as if he had a fur ball in his mouth as he couldn't quite utter the word. It was too disgusting for young Zero, an emotional closeness based on nothing with no ulterior motives.

"You know what word I mean... And don't think that this unmasked thing is the norm. You're one of the lucky few to see what a handsome devil I am."​


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2012)

Yomi
It's Okay
Liquid Time Arc

"So what brings you out so far?" Yorinbu asked bringing the conversation back down at hand, causing Koro to look at him a bit before his eyes lowered down. And Yomi could see it again, that face stricken with pain and shame. Yomi looked at Kureba, who only smiled like nothing was wrong.

"I wanted to tell my favorite cousin in the world that I am pregnant." she smiled at him causing both Yomi and Yorinbu eyes to widen, but Yomi was out of happiness, she never seen a pregnant woman before. And truth be told, Kureba didn't look a day over one month!

Kureba smiled at Yomi, "You want to feel Yomi?" she asked, "I think he is kicking right about now."

Yomi moved over to the woman and Kureba guided her hand towards her side, it took a minute for Yomi to feel the kick, but when she did her eyes widen like plates!

"It moved!" Yomi smiled, this was the first time ever feeling a baby, "When is it due?! What is going to be its name?!

*"YOMI!" *Yornibu barked causing both the females to jump, Yomi looked at her father and knew to back off.

She took her seat next to her father and looked down, again the feeling of shame crept on the girl like a spider. 

"She just wanted to see the child Yorinbu," Koro said finally speaking up, "We want her to see it being born any way..."

Yorinbu eyes widen again, "When is it due?"

"In the next couple of days, we have to travel back up to the mountains soon." Kureba said as she touched her belly, "And I heard you adopted a young girl, I thought as a path of woman hood she should see birth like all the women here."

Yomi looked at her father and watched his face, it was highly displeased but soon it warmed up and he didn't look like a stone. She smiled at her father and when he looked at her, it was a slight plead in her eyes. No matter how much the man tried to look away, he couldn't help but sigh at his young girls eyes.

"Alright...." he said

Yomi eyes glittered up as she went to hug her father tightly! Yorinbu smiled as he held his daughter, Kureba smiled and looked over to her husband.

"Look, that will be you one day!" she smiled as she grabbed his hand causing him to smile a bit..

Yomi turned around and smiled, "When do we leave?" she asked

The couple looked at each other and just smiled...


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 25, 2012)

*???
Beginning or the End?*



A hood obscured the top portion of his face, the tip of a white mane could be seen from underneath the hood. Even with the hooded robe on his stature and bulk was noticeable, being about 6'1 and looking to weigh in the 180s maybe even 200 pounds. His figure was menacing as he was unbridled in terms of his killing intent, choosing to let it hang in the air as oppose to holding it back. He watched amusedly as the dark hair woman in front of him wagged her tantalizing curves fixing herself in the mirror. As she checked herself out he was checking her out, as much of an Ice Queen as the woman in front of him was, well she was definitely still a women. A sheepish grin formed underneath the hood as she began to talk about giving up the spotlight then changing her mind, he feigned disinterest in her words as he crossed his arms and leaned against the wall. He knew through the mirror she could see his face with those eyes and as a way to irritate her he never quite took his eyes off her shapely bottom.

"Just like a woman to change her mind at the drop of a hat." 

He began his voice had a certain strong, sultry, melodic rasp that was almost hypnotizing. His tone was mocking everything he did was a design that meant to shake this emotionless woman in front of her, to get underneath her skin.

"Well considering ol' man Rakky, oh wait I mean you're old man..."

He obnoxiously accented the last part as it was a sore subject none of them brought up, but considering their long standing history he was allowed to get away with just a bit more than the others. But he generally liked to push the envelope no matter who it was but this girl was his absolute favorite. But his tone changed to a much more grave one as he started again:

"He changed the game Thalia. Him getting possession of that Senju brat was never suppose to happen. And as much as I would love to just ogle your lady bits we have to make moves before this gets way out of hand. So yea we're both going to share the spotlight. Let's show them what team Shouri is made of shall we. I have a bone to pick with your foster brother, I need to bite him to death." The man took off his head revealing himself to Thalia. They both walked out the door headed towards the arena.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2012)

Yomi
It's Okay
Liquid Time Arc

It was something about life that held it own mysteries, something about a child coming into the world was something more than a miracle itself. Women, even though confusing beings, something about how they can bring life into the world was an amazing gift. Kureba was an amazing woman and since the stakes were higher for her than any other woman...

She was one really admirable woman in Yomi's eyes.

Though this was true, Yomi couldn't help but see the face of Koro. It never changed from the face of pain, not even once, and it slightly bothered Yomi. Shouldn't you be happy during this event? Shouldn't the feeling of pure of excitement over take you, to the point where you couldn't even sit down?

It took over Yomi! Her whole body and soul was almost going to exploded with excitement! 

This was a learning experience, helping bring a child into world was something that someone should pride themselves on. Especially if it was a success! Yomi grinned to herself and Koe couldn't help but do the same. Yomi was growing up and in the eyes of Koe, it was almost too beautiful.

"Oi are you ready?" Koro asked as he opened the door to her room causing Yomi to jump

He looked at her for a minute, "You look like a fool, ya know?" he asked her as he leaned in the door way.

Yomi growled and it caused him to smirk, *"You look like an even bigger fool!"* she spat back quickly

Koro smirked as he walked in and saw her bag. He could feel the young girl hatred spilling out, it made him smile. She didn't hide her feelings of dislike, it was something really admirable in these days. People would rather smile and put on a front than tell you the truth. As Koro grabbed her bag, Yomi caught the same blank stare that Koro had anytime Kureba talked about the child.

"Why do you always look like that?" Yomi asked causing Koro to turn around, "You look like you are in pain..."

Koro frowned, "What are you talk about runt?" he placed his hand on her head and rubbed her hair, but she only shook it away.

"I might look like a child to you, but still we will be traveling together for a while, so it is best for the both of us to talk to each other." Yomi explained as she crossed her arms.

Koro didn't say anything which made the girl sigh...

"Alright I'll go ask Kureba..."Yomi said as she began to walk pass him

Yomi began to walk but then she felt her hand being grabbed, Yomi turned around to see that same blank look on Koro face. The face that seemed to be wretched in pain and dispair...

"....She is an idiot..." he said as he looked down on the ground...

_"A true idiot..."_


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 25, 2012)

_Braule Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​











​
A man of royalty sat in one of the seats reserved for the clan leaders ontop of the Pod 1 stadium. After the first match with the Ivery child against the Senju boy, he was getting restless. This was due to the fact that the leader of the Uchiha clan hosted a tournament right after the recent dire events. He knew something that might be crucial towards what is going to come in the near future. 

More fights have passed, and the man silently observed each and every battle ranking and comparing the contestants to his son's prowess. But at the same time, he was getting even more restless. There was an odd feeling that the air had been giving off, which was the cause of his restlessness. Respen, one of the King's bodyguards, could not help but notice the unusual behavior their leader had been giving off while watching the current battle. 

"_Is there something wrong, my King?_"

Braule Ranen did not even look at his bodyguard after he asked his question. Carefully observing the two contestants in their current battle, he did not hesitate to answer his inferior. 

"_There is something brewing in the air. I cannot seem to put my finger on what exactly. But it is enough to tell that there will be unwanted attention arriving in the near future. Rakiyo Uchiha possibly has knowledge of this, but right now I will wait and watch from the background before I make my act._"

Respen completely understood the situation and fully trusted the King upon his planned actions. The other bodyguard, Hirio standing on the other side of the King, suddenly notices something emerge from the ground.

"_Your Highness! Below you!_"

Respen immediately spotted the wood-like substance emerging from the ground. Both the bodyguards went into their defense position to protect their King at all costs. That something surrounded the King locking him inside what was now looked to be a wooden cage.

"An ambush?!"

 A figure had also emerged from the ground which Braule had recognized in an instant of who it was just by their hair style and the manner of their jutsu. 

"_Hirio! Respen! It is alright. You both do not needed to be alerted. It appears the clan leader of the Senju clan wishes to speak._"

Both the bodyguards, who were ready to attack in defense, were stopped by the King's orders. At first, they both seemed confused but after recognizing who this figure had been, they restrained themselves from attacking but keeping cautious instead. Braule eyed the Senju clan, and saw that it was only a Wooden clone of himself.

"_Azuma Senju... Do you have a reason for appearing out of nowhere?_"

The wooden clone confessed that he meant no harm towards the King. It had seemed like his tone of speaking were to a group of people. From that, he figured that the real Azuma Senju had sent clones of himself to the other clan leaders, not only the King for a purpose. The clone had revealed that one of his shinobi had been captured by Lord Rakiyo Uchiha. But the second thing he revealed proved Braule's instinct were correct about the unusual feeling the air had been giving off. He wasn't the only one feeling this strange anomalous.

"_So I'm not the only one feeling this, I presume?_"

The clone of the Senju clan leader requested that Braule makes his way to the Pod 2 stadium as well as the other clan leaders to suppress this incoming threat. Before the same clone could say more, it had crumbled to dust leaving Braule curious to what he wanted to say. 

"_Your highness, what is your action now? May I state, that helping the Senju clan oppose another will break the neutral status of our clan with the other clans? As well as the Prince has not had his match yet._"

Braule saw through the falling dust in the air, thinking deeply about his next move. Standing up, Braule stepped forward and observed the Pod 2 stadium in the distance. 

"_I don't plan to ruin our Neutrality with the other clans. That doesn't mean I cannot gain intel from what Azuma has planned. A normal conversation with him would do nothing more than keeping our neutrality maintained._"

"_I see... Then we will follow you, where ever you seek to go._"

Both the royal guards had determined looks on their faces, ready to move under Braule's command. The King had walked towards the exit of the Pod 1 stadium, with the two guards following behind, as the deathly manner in the air had grown stronger and stronger.

"_Noctis... I'm sorry if I miss your match, but I must act on my own as well to gather what I can about the recent events in our country._"

This last thought had disappeared from his head as he made his way to the Pod 2 stadium.


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2012)

Yomi
It's Okay
Liquid Time Arc

Koro was a full fledge summoning and it was in fairy tales where something like this happened. The birth of a half demon that would soon be Kureba and Koro child, this miracle that transcends everything that was accepted. A love that didn't care where the other came from or what the other was. A true love story for the ages that should be passed down from generations to generations...

But not all love stories had happy endings, no matter how many good days or smiles that the two shared...

Kureba being from the part of the clan that sealed Izunami in the sword that she was in, was stricken by an illness that can never be cured, and with the main clan knowing that the branch family has been treated with real respect. Because without them they wouldn't become the samurai clan that they were today.

Koro was summoned to protect Kureba since she was a baby, and every day he would do such that. When she had her health attacks, he would be there to make sure she got the proper treatment, and when she was lonely he was there to comfort her. It was no stopping the fact that they will fall in love. 

They born for each other...

Koro for Kureba...

And Kureba for Koro...

"...." Yomi didn't say anything but she can feel a pain stricken in her heart that she couldn't identify with. But she could feel it with Koe, Koe could understand the feeling or at least she was trying. 

"A really romantic story isn't it?" he asked as he looked at Yomi who didn't say anything, making the young male look down, "I regret it.."

Yomi looked at him weirdly as he continued, "I regret that I was ever born...." he said 

He placed his hand on the back of hair and rubbed his hair upward...

"If I could have kept my cool...Then something like this won't ever happened." Koro said, "She wouldn't be placed in this position if I actually had done my duty!"

Yomi eyes widen as she slowly lowered it down, in this room filled with light, Yomi could feel the dark coldness crept in. 

"If I had thrown away this feeling of love, Kureba could have been happy with a man and she would had a child that wasn't using up all her chakra!" he yelled his ears flaten against his head...

"If she was a normal human, she would have been able to birth my child without a problem." he said, "But she isn't, she is the sealer of the family, her knowledge out ways her strength...And in return for sealing Izunami in that sword, she would be forever be burden with that unhealthy body with that parasite of a child..."

Yomi looked down in pain, her emotions wretched across her face as she couldn't stop herself from feeling sad for this man. 

"If only I stuck with my duty and never feel in love...."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*




			
				patron said:
			
		

> "I would not pay attention to her, this is normal to see them eat together like this. They called her the wolf girl and some other names that been called behind her back,"



"Hanya~?" Shirasu hummed. If this guy knew her then she was probably from this village. Could she be an Uchiha? Even though the question flashed through his mind Shirasu didn't particularly care about the answer. Ninja were ninja, they all looked the same to him. At least this wild girl had the bizarre going for her.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "If nobody else is taking care of you, you have to survive someway and somehow. I am sorry that I freak you out by that scene and another person thinks I am werid so what."



"Whatever you say, Nee-chan", Shirasu smirked. She seemed innocent enough and Shirasu was tempted to poke fun at her, but he thought better of it given his current locale. His interest was already piqued however as he observed the wolf hop down and take on a very protective attitude.

_Are they lovers?_

Shirasu, barely stifled a snicker and decided best to speak to keep his amusement at bay. "So~, you here to see the tournament?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 26, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

The cook put a bowl of ramen in front of Moro, as she put a little bit of the medcine in her bowl and started to eat her freash bowl of ramen. She heard the human in his voice of pking humor at her and her wolf. Her silver wolf was thinking was he making fun of her because she was blind or a wolf was nursing her from a fight. He shook his head we only friends and we do each other favors. The silver wolf slink under the bar stools to the guy that was talking to Moro. The silver wolf loosen the front legs of the stool for this guy to fall foward into his bowl of ramen. The wolf did not know the guy's reaction to his stool being tamper with.

"Actually I am in the tournament, if you are in the tournament at some point we are going to fight each other. Sorry about my wolf, he is over protective of me at times. Especially around men, they usually have to get passed a test against the silver wolf to hang out with me." She begin to eat her ramen again as her wolf slink back over to herside. To Moro it was okay and sometimes it was sometimes annoying to find a guy on her own or screwed another one up as well.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 26, 2012)

*Thalia Uchiha*
_~Towards The Goal~

_She didn't respond to his little statement, and in fact, decided to just run off ahead. He knew she got bothered whenever he pointed out her female traits, she wished he would just get over them as they weren't all too impressive. What also bothered her is that he still used that name, they formed a team together when they were kids with a few others before joining this organization, but he always stuck with it whenever it had been just the two of them. That fact made it even harder to bear though, she didn't want to remember those days, she just wanted to move on from the past. That is why she needed to make sure everything went their way, so that this world wouldn't end up like that, so this world could go to a better future.

She jumped over the dome surrounding pod two, and jumped high in the air. Truth be told she loved being in the center of attention, however she doubted many, if any of the ones inside could see her. They were all focused on the matches going on inside, pointlessly supporting this needless fighting. If anything they were worse than the ones actually fighting, while the others are the ones actually committing the crimes, if no one was around to support then there would be no drive, all fighting would cease to exist. All these humans were utterly despicable.  

She weaved handsigns as quickly as possible, and then raised her hand high into the air. White-blue chakra started to illuminate her body, obviously she had been building the chakra to form a jutsu. Her breath became frosty, as it waved through the air. Closing her eyes she erased any doubts from her mind. She had to go through with this, this was to save this planet. She sprung her eyes back open, shouting:

"Seeping crest of turbidity.  Arrogant vessel of lunacy!  Boil forth  and deny!  Grow numb and flicker!  Disrupt sleep! Crawling queen of  iron!  Eternally self-destructing doll of mud! Unite! Repulse! Fill with  soil and know your own powerlessness! Come forth, Frozen Cataclysm!"

She quickly swung her arm down towards the dome in front of her, and suddenly all the pent up chakra swirling inside of her shot from her hand. However as it did so the beam from her hand grew and grew, first only five inches in radius, then in a matter of seconds enlarged to about double to size of her body. She pointed her other hand in the same direction, parallel to her opposite hand, which had started to shoot the ice like beam as well.

The blasts continued to grow and grow, eventually growing large enough to completely cover the dome surrounding pod two. After the large beams disappeared Thalia came crashing to the ground. She slowly picked herself up and smiled at her accomplishment, the entirety of the dome had been surrounded in Ice, but it wouldn't end here. No, she casually snapped her fingers, shattering the dome completely which surrounded the arena. Every single small fragment which had been covered in ice broke off into smaller and smaller pieces, until the ice completely vanished. Thalia started to breath heavily, knowing that the single attack would take a lot of chakra out of her, but it was the initiation of their attack, of course they had to start of big. She brushed the dust off of her clothes, allowing _him_ to cause the first attack on the people there.​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*


After posing his question, Shirasu went on eating. He didn't notice the wolf slink off though even if he did he wouldn't have cared.

_This ramen is pretty good..._

Suddenly, the bottom gave out on Shirasu's seat. He tumbled forward towards his bowl but with a quick, deft movement, he plucked his lunch aside and arrested his fall with his chopticks. The wooden eating utensils creaked for a moment but the pressure applied was perfect. Having stopped his fall and saved his lunch, Shirasu quickly found his feet and threw a glance at the offending chair.

He was contemplating how he could suddenly have caused the chair to collapse when he noticed some faint scratching on the chair legs. Shirasu's movements became very slow and methodical. Although his family's primary craft was ironmongery, the rough and tumble nature of daily life often required a do-it-yourself approach to most household maintenance. As much as he hated, Shirasu had mended his fair share of chairs in his young life and he knew well enough the difference between a fatigue break and tampering. His looked over at Moro again and the wolf which innocently circled again seemingly out of nowhere.

_Piece of shit ninja..._

Maintaining a neutral expression which slowly twisted into a grin, Shirasu put down his bowl and chopsticks. He finished chewing the food still in his mouth while bending down and picking up the broken chair.



> "Actually I am in the tournament, if you are in the tournament at some point we are going to fight each other. Sorry about my wolf, he is over protective of me at times. Especially around men, they usually have to get passed a test against the silver wolf to hang out with me."



Shirasu didn't respond immediately. Instead, he snapped the left over pieces of the chair, obliterating it completely and making sure it was good for nothing more than tinder.

"The wood in these chairs is bad, uncle", he said, showing the left over pieces. "Someone could get hurt". Shirasu tossed the remains of the chair at the restaurant owner's feet before pulling up a nearby functioning chair and continuing his meal. The wooden pieces clattered loudly on the ground in front of the restaurant owner but Shirasu ignored any reaction he might have.

"Hmm, I guess we might meet in the tournament since I have been entered... although it wasn't my choice..." Shirasu added that last bit in a slight whisper as if it was between him and the wolf girl even though he was still talking to her from further up the counter. He took a few more mouthfuls of his ramen as he considered the last part of what the wolf girl said. 

_Heh, over protective and testing rival males... maybe she is sleeping with the animal. I guess I shouldn't be surprised. After all, she is a ninja...._


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 26, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

_"Great, this guy think I am in love with a wolf. That is so not true, I am looking for a human guy to love me. I guess this guy does not get it at all. She guess this was not the one, has he made fun of her friend. She would never get rid of her wolves it was the cloest thing to a friend than a human. He does not know anything about me at all, to me he is a punk. Maybe I have not met the right person yet to treat the wolves right, only two people have respect to the wolves and I am not sure about the third guy I met. That was Nue and Takashi, not sure about Cael and his feelings about the wolves"_

Her wolf gets her emotion and slink off into the bushes as he felt a little sad as he know he had to let go of Moro sooner or later. He waited in the bushes waiting for Moro as she felt sad herself as she was thinking she let her hair brushed over her eyes as she ate a couple more of the ramen out of the bowl. She wonder if her wolf would come back if she howled for him to come back. The silver wolf was a bit mad as he was keeping a promised to another human to not hurt his feelings and hopefully Moro would go back to him soon.

"That would be a good fight against each other. Sometimes we do not have choices to do what we want. But we can do what we want during the tournament and what jutsu we use. That is more freedom than a metal cord around your neck. Let's just say let the other fighter good good luck. Don't judge a book by it's cover, just yet because we just met and you do not know me that well or at all."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 26, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Ryoji Ivery
> Tournament Arc
> 
> He seemed to have gotten cleaved through with the arrow. However, this was little to him, he needed to win, his shadows were quite the ability and knowing that these blades coursed through the shadows were to great advantage, this was how he preformed the last technique that meant, his eyes darted behind his back, witnessing a shadow roam, he twisted his body as the blade shoot from it's shadow, his hands extended and he held the hilt before it could get away, it witness the young Nara reach and swing a powered kick that held it's blade with his chakara. Ryoji swung this key and collided with the incoming one in Akise's leg. He smirked.
> ...



Akise Nara
Tournament Arc
POD 1
Nara vs Ivery

A Tale of Ice & Shadows

This was it, the two youths of from their prestigious clans were coming to a climax for their closely contested. The crowd cheered for their favorite to be the conquer of this game that had the boy's lives on the line. It isn't as this mattered truthfully, the shinobi here were all shaped to fight and kill one another sometime in life. Whether it was here or on the line of war was irrelevant, fighting and killing was the same goal. Ryoji Ivery and Akise Nara were just the fanservice of just the inevitable of what could possibly happen from the dueling clans.

The kick with the sword combo had failed with Ryoji grabbing ahold of his own Black Key swords yet again. The parry was so strong that it knocked the blade that was hanging through his foot off to the side. He needed to act quick, Akise himself hadn't used much chakra but he could guess Ryoji must be close to being low on fuel. That didn't seem to matter though, the Ivery managed to get his hands around the boy's neck. At the same time, the Black Key sword that was following behind Akise stabs into it's master's back.

No, that's not what really happened. The sword actually turns into it's shadow form upon contact with Akise. That's not the only thing though, while Ryoji held the Black Key sword, it also transformed into it's shadow state. The action almost unstoppable since the Black Key sword is able to go into it's shadow form upon contact. The grip around Akise's neck being so strong that he struggles to pull away from it, but it's useless. 

While the two twisted in the air, the shadow of the black key sword traveling from behind Akise's back and onto his opponent's hand while Akise covered the action being seen by his own hands trying to pull away from Ryoji. Even so, Akise is sent flying into air at great speed, the black tentacles still covering his wounds. Ryoji, prepares to fire the arrow that he aims carefully at the Nara boy. Akise can't do anything with his body right now, the wind is too much and the aches, pains and wounds around his body are bothersome. But Akise doesn't fret, instead he smiles at the boy down below, whose words aren't very right.

"Really? Me, underestimate you? You're stronger than me, faster than me, more powerful than me, more flexible than....However, you went to the well for my Black Keys too many times. You Get it? "

Akise speaks falling down as blood runs down his mouth. The arrow is released to be fired at Akise Nara, but at that time, the two shadow blades that were on Ryoji, traveled the front of his chest and his stomach. They were shadows and as such they were not able to be stopped. The two blades would sprout through their designated positions to instantly impale their target, moving to a different location if they were to somehow to be stopped and try again...two moves that were near impossible to dodge and near fatal. The black tentacles that were stretching from Akise's shadow extended more and wrapped around Akise until it was as if he were consumed inside of a large ball of string, using up all the black tentacles from the Shadow Gathering jutsu. The arrow of ice came piercing through the black tentacles that tried to stop it from reaching it's target.

The arrow cutting through continuing to go deeper into the nest until it stops a quarter and a half way through. The sense of relief that Akise had was taken away soon after, an explosion erupting and blowing away the black tentacles. A ball of smoke throws out Akise Nara, who lands harshly onto the stadium floor like a bug. Burns all around the front of his body and the fall deals some damage of it's own. Akise lays almost broken on the floor, but he's still conscious from the tentacles taking of the blast for him. The Nara tries to look at his annoyingly strong opponent.​


----------



## Burke (Feb 26, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> *Shizune Rousha
> *_~Mission with Dou~
> 
> _​Shizune watched as the man created over-exaggerated gestures with his arms, as if he was trying to convey a message to her after reading what she had written. Even though he was wearing a mask she could tell he was trying to say something to her, but ultimately this message failed to reach the girl. In fact she had been a little disappointed, she had thought that the man knew what she was intending by first passing the note off to the man, but perhaps she was too hopeful. Regardless he continued on with his strange motions, which looked completely rediculous from her view point.
> ...



*Lineage of Dou*

_Meeting Shizune_​
Dou's grip tightened on the paper as he read over that sentence again. He turned his head slightly towards her as he handed the paper back. The only sound that managed to come from his mouth was a sigh, an uncommon occurance for Dou. For the next few minutes, he would find himself reaching for say, but he would quickly remind himself whatever he said didnt matter. A deaf ninja, certainly not something that Dou had never heard of before. Any sense of cooperation is lost with one who is unable to hear, especially when coupled with one who does not show his own face.

Dou looked over at her, and found her still looking at his mask, he found her intensly examining his eyes, the only portion of his face she was able to analyze. He squinted at her, however she must have assumed he was smiling, for he was met with a serene grin from shizune, atleast this is what Dou figured. He then realized he couldnt share a genuine smile with this girl, nevermind any sort of interaction. _"How is this even going to work if i cant even show simple emotions."_ He thought

Dou brought his hand up to his mask, Shizune looked down to his hand, then back to his eyes as she raised her brow. Dou clenched his fist, and quickly brought it down to the pack on his waist. He opened it and from it, retrieved a calligraphy brush and a well for ink which he uncapped. He dipped the brush, and brought the tip to his mask as he looked over at shizune. As she tilted her head at this madness, Dou swiftly produces one curved horizontal stroke across his mask.

A smile, the only one Dou is able to convey to this girl. He noticed her looking at the mark, then back to his eyes a few times. Dou saw her confusion, and could not help but completly lose himself in laughter. As he writhed around where he sat, he noticed a second noise aside from himself, a second source of laughter. He wiped his eyes, and saw Shizune producing the faintest of laughs, he mouth covered by her hand. This encouraged Dous own rediculous hilarity ensued response as their mirth continued on for for a few minutes.

After this subsided, dou used his staff to prop himself up. He stretched out his arms and legs, and took a few steps. He turned to Shizune, and beckoned her along as they continued on.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 26, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc​
Positive of his victory, noticing the boy land on the floor, he released a slight smirk within his lips, however...

Two blades had impaled his flesh, he managed to slight course his body through, but never the less, his arm had been dealt a heavy sting. The blade pierced his flesh like a needle. The other at the far end of the stomach, blood started to course through his mouth. His chakara felt, heavy, his senses were starting to blur, however, Ryoji pulled set blade that had been impaled within his arm, his breath heavy as he coughed the red liquid from his mouth. He lowered his guard for just a fraction of a second, and he ended up in this situation. His legs, forcing their step further and further into the stadium, closing the young Nara that placed him in such a devious state, his feet limped, the Keu gripped tightly between his fingers. 

It was over. It came to a conclusion, but... at the last seconds. He was dealt damage greatly. His body towering above the Nara, eyes that gleamed the color of Jade. His once serious composure has simmered and turned into a forced smile. The lack of blood started to affect him, slight dark spot started to form under his eyes. His breath becoming heavy, pulling the last blade from his flesh and throwing it between his downed body. 

"...And I thought... I won. I guess.... I got greedy... at the end...."

His feet unable to retrain the pain that his body conjured, he was brought to his knees, once again coughing a rather hefty amount of blood from his mouth.

"Truly... you crippled me in ways I wouldn't believe possible. I might have... beaten you first, but... In this state, without a partner, and without a healthy enough... body... to carry me to the finals... hehe..."

He rose his gaze looking at the announcer, his eyes told a very phrase.

It's over. 

Who won? Was it Akise? Or Ryoji?


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2012)

​
The crowd went silent everyone couldn't believe what happened. Even Faye mouth was a little bit in a small o shape. But she smiled as she stepped out on stage, her high heels echoing the crowd was still looking a little shock. She helped out Ryoji by lifting him up off the ground. She smiled as she dusted himself off and then she turned around and lifted up Akise hands up in the sky along with Ryoji's.

It was quiet but then the crowd understood...

And cheered, they cheered long and hard for the two boys!

Faye released them, "Did you see them? This is what we call the future generation, who else was on the edge of their seats?! Huh?" she asked the crowd some nodding of their heads. 

"You boys went wild, the betting station is going crazy, so lets announce the winner!" she said as she took Akise hand

"AND AGAINST ALL ODDS,AKISE is the winner!!!" she said causing the crowd to cheer and the Ryoji fan girls to give him death glares! But she only smiled as the medics came out and helped the boys off the stage

"Next match is in the next hours!!" she smiled as she winked at the crowd


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2012)

Yomi

Her legs crossed as she sat down watching the match, in truth she was almost as shocked as the crowd. Something cool had just happened, the way the tables were turn was almost a beautiful display of brains over brawn. Yomi smirked as she realized that the person Akise, was the most interesting person she met in a long time.

She wanted to fight him on equal terms, test his powers and hers, and plus their mental capacity. Because the way he fought was almost too much to bear!

Yomi closed her eyes as the crowd began to cheer for the winner, but then her eyes open as she felt something that she never felt before in her life!












Yomi got up as she saw smoke coming from the other stadium. Her eyes narrowed as she realized that something was going on over there. Something that was wrong and that shouldn't belong in the first place. Yomi stood over people and the some people only watched her as Yomi gripped her sword.

THAT CHAKRA!

It made her sick! Yomi felt something inside her burn inside her as she felt the disgusting chakra wrap around her! Like a snake! Her eyes widen as she growled when something like a cold breeze brushed against her cheek! Yomi began to push people out of the way!

Something was there that wasn't suppose to be there! Something was causing her to push people out the way, and as she stepped over people to get over to the other side of the stadium, the feeling of absolute hatred swallowed the girl!

POD 2 was also where her father was! And who ever dared attack POD 2 and threatened the life of her father was just asking for death! Yomi stopped running as she got sick and tired of running over people to get where she needed to be

"RAGUREN!" she yelled the sword began to glow as a monster began to enter her world. It crushed the things that was underneath him, the monster growled as his fur rustled....

Yomi pulled out her sword, "....Lets go!"

Ragurren rushed passed his master letting her grab on to his fur! They rushed towards POD 2!


----------



## Chronos (Feb 26, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc
A Leaders Duty​
Ryoji had unfortunately lost the fight, the moment he was decided the loser, his ears perceive a large exploding sound coming from the near distance, the shreek and screams of men and woman resounded throughout the area without the slightest amount of rest. Ryoji worked through the pain as he shrugged the arm of the woman anoucer and rushed out of Pod one towards the inside of the building, he quickly made it towards a medical bay, requesting to be healed as fast a possible, without hesitation, knowing who this young man was, none other than the heir of fros himself... They quickly patched him up, but his wounds were still slightly grave... It took about 20 minutes before they could finish. But once they did Ryoji did not hesitate to head towards the next pod at the tip of his speed.

Scaling toward 200 mph in less than in a second, the young man reduced greatly the distance between him and POD 2... The entrances were filled with people scurrying their way throughout the gates, almost impossible enter through such crowded doors. Ryoji did not fret, his feet powered and he pushed himself from the earth beneath him with enough strength to land on the wall of the stadiums outside.

His feet kicked this stone the wall he feet were upon. Rushing towards the tip of the stadium...

"What is this...?" 

His eyes jolted, a quenching fear crawled through his spine as he witness the entire stadium floor broken in shambles. His teeth gritten in anger. His mien reflected displeasure, but he'd be damned if he would allow these people to continue this seeming rampage. His hand started to form a fist one that gripped through tightly. 

His hands began to tremble in anger, his brown commenced to twitch. 

"You... You two won't get away with this."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hageshii Hyuuga*
*Tournament Arc*
*Gathering!*

Hageshii was sitting down next to his body guards and wife. He had been watching. Everything! He inhaled and exhaled once. His body felt tense . He started to sweat a bit. But he had a confident face. His Byakugan still activated.

"Hageshii your overdoing it. Your Byakugan was activated ever since the tournament started. Even during breaks and even Tenshi fight."

"Sorry Kirei but im looking out. Who knows what might happen. The Uchiha had captured the Senju three tails host. Right now Tenshi safe.Two of the clan leaders are making there way to pod 2. Pod 2 is oka.......!!!!"

Hageshii paused. He could not believe what he was seeing. A girl. The same girl who one against the boy with the name Zero. She was there. Her chakara was building up. She was planning something. Big! 

"You two stay here! Kirei. WE MUST GET TENSHI NOW! We are going to Pod 2. We have to inform everyone."

Hageshii focused his Byakugan on pod 2. But it was to late the process has started. She used some kind of ice technique to attack Pod 2. Hageshii quickly put Kirei on his back piggyback style. He then zoomed off looking for his daughter. He had used body flicker technique to boost his speed.

"I see her. She is far north in the Uchiha clan. Lets go!" 

Hageshii was still giving Kirei a picking back ride. He was dashing through rooftops to find her faster. It did not take long for her to finally find her. Without warning he grabbed her and run.

"Ahh!"

"Quiet Tenshi. Get your fighting face on! We are going to pod 2. Something bad is happening."

"Ri..right."

Hageshii dashing through rooftops with Tenshi in one hand and quickly changing the way he hold his wife Kirei with his other hand. It did not take long to get there due to the fact he dashed to the building. Though the technique was done. Pod 2 was in danger!.


"*Cheshire*
*Tournament Arc*
*Gather*

She held the unconscious Ketsueki tightly. He had been unconscious ever since the tailed beast attack. That was good. Did not want him to attack back. Even though she could destroy him effortlessly. But he was valuable. To valuable. He would be a good edition to her clan.

She watched as Ketsueki groaned. Meaning he would wake up soon. Cheshire held Ketsueki like how someone would hold a child. She then used her advanced body flicker technique. She had sensed something. A powerful chakara!!

"Well Ketsueki pod 2 has a interesting guest."

She sensed many great chakara at Pod 2. Maybe it would be interesting. She quickly jumped up at a roof top. She used her improved body flicker technique to travel extremely fast. 

She jumped to one roof to a other. The chakara were getting stronger. Cheshire looked down. Big red eyes gleamed at her. She smirked but no one would notice because she wore a mask.

"Hello Ketsueki. Stay put were going to go to Pod 2. You can kill while your there."

"Who the fuck are you. Hehe it does not matter as long as I get to kill a bitch."

Cheshire giggled as she landed on the ground. They were there. Cheshire sensed a lot of famous and powerful people at the scene. This would be fun! Very fun!

*Fugetsu Senju*/*Zuko Terumi*

Zuko continued shooting fireballs at the girl Yomi. Though she effortlessly avoided. Zuko smiled. She was sexy. And she could fight. Zuko just turned around. He heard people scream. He was not far away from Pod 2. He was in the end of Pod 1. The place that connects to Pod 2.

"Sorry babe got to go! Maybe we can meet again some day."

Zuko ran off using his body flicker technique. It only took a small dash to get to Pod 2 because he was already close to it. There he made it. The place was in panic. He did know what was going on. He then seen Tenshi! 

He ran towards her and the two grownup's next to her who was most likely her father and mother. He began running. 

"Hey Tenshi!"

Meanwhile Fugetsu had exited the medical room 20 minutes ago. He was all okay to go and replenished. He then sighed. He had to apologize to Tenshi.He did not want her to stay mad at him.

Fugetsu had been walking a random direction for 20 minutes. He seen a rose on the ground. He did not notice he had been traveling towards pod 2 for a while. He seen a sign that said Pod 2. He picked up the rose.

"Tenshi might forgive me if I give her this."

Fugetsu began running. He then stopped. He did not know where Tenshi is. As Fugetsu stopped and stroked his chin as if he had a beard. And then finally something knocked him down. Something ran into him.

*"Hey kid get over there. Some freaky shit is going down in Pod 2."*

"Hmm sounds interesting! FUGETSU TO THE RESCUE!"

And with that he ran in Pod 2. He had been surprised. When he exited the medical room out of all the random ways he could of gone he went towards pod 2. He thought of it as fate and shrugged.

When he entered he seen groups of people in a state of panic. He had a blank expression. And then he looked left. He seen some lady in a cat mask,Ketsueki,Zuko,And TENSHI AND HER PARENTS!

"HEY..HEY TENSHI!!!"


----------



## Olivia (Feb 27, 2012)

*Shizune Rousha*
~A Strange Encounter~​
The man lifted his hand up to his mask. Quickly she changed from a happy tone to one which appeared excited, thinking he was going to lift the mask up and off, finally revealing who he was. However at the last second he let hand drop from his 'face', reaching for something else. Was he just trying to tease her or something, what the hell was going through his mind? He pulled out some sort of pen and brought it to his 'face'. From what concluded looked like a smile, perhaps he was trying to show he was happy.

This attempt to express his emotion made Shizune laugh, almost too unbearable. She could help it, the strange vibrations rung through her vocal cords and up her throat. She hated this feeling but she couldn't help it at such a moment, here she thought he was trying to close in all his emotions, but now he's trying to make a statement that he's not in such a silly way. It was just too hilarious. 

After calming down a bit the man decided it was time to go, and it was quite evident due to the fact that he turned around and started to walk away, basically asking Shizune to come and follow him. She decided this was best as well, and quickly caught up, sort of wanting to take the lead. The forest they had been in got thicker and thicker as they continued, however she wasn't too bothered, if anything happened at least the two of them were together, they could find a way to help the other. But before she knew it she saw light on the other end of the forest, and it was extremely bright.

They trudged but they eventually managed to make it out of the forest. All she had seen was a grassy plain, but in it a stray house. She could see smoke rising into the air, as if it were a distress signal, maybe someone was looking for help? Although caught off guard, a pudgy man came roaring up to the two of them, with his gums flapping up and down like no tomorrow. At this point she was glad she had been deaf.

*Thalia Uchiha*
~A Fierce Attack~
​Thalia simply brushed her hair back observing the crowd around her. It seemed some of them were getting rather rowdy to say the least. She turned her attention to Koji, with a slight smile on her face. She had found this situation interesting, she hadn't been fighting side by side with Koji in god knows how long, this moment was rather nostalgic. She prepared herself to jump as she claimed:

"You know, we can go all out right? My old man took the Sanbi, so there's no need to keep this place under security. Plus the _other one_ should already be on her trail if our sources are correct. We only need to destroy and cause havoc, there's nothing of importance to us here. So basically like the old days; let's rock and roll!" 

Thalia looked at the one in front of her. The boy, or who she considered a boy, seemed a bit cold. Was he a ice style user as well? This would be fun. She started to approach the boy, and with every step she took the air around her got colder, and the ground under her feet froze. After a few steps she appeared next to him, with a hand on his shoulder and a smile on her face. The ground under her continued to freeze over, as she stated:

"Want to test which one of us is the colder of the two?"

*???*
~A Devil in the Night~
​She casually snapped his gloved fingers together in a multitude of seconds, and what followed had been a series of explosions around the pod. Screams of panic filled the giant broken dome as a lone man was seen walking in. Suddenly the stage that the contestants had been standing on exploded, but they weren't too badly harmed. The man smiled, pushing back his grew locks and pointing his right hand towards the stage as if it were a gun.



The man slowly adjusted his glasses while observing the chaos he had just caused. The Sanbi attack yesterday already destroyed the dome, however he still had to destroy the pod. The Sanbi wasn't here any longer, which meant he could go all out.

"From the sounds I'm hearing it must mean that the other two have already started having some fun. Looks like I'm late to the party, ya know. I have always hated working with them, they ruin what I would deem artistic in any sense. Well at least I already found my enjoyment by taking down that Senju-Scum."

After finding the amusement of the statement fading his face became a bit more serious. He had to complete this mission, hell, their leader may make their first appearance. He had never seen who was leading them, only Thalia has seen this persons face, and it really annoyed how all he could feel was the persons chakra. After exhaling he commented to himself:

"It seems the one she's always talking about has for what ever reason left the stands. I'm sure this is her, she has the same chakra signature, however it would be impossible for her to know we were coming to attack, so why did she leave? Well I'm probably over analyzing things, ya know, it's best just to attack and get things over with."

The man grew wings on his shoes, and started to float up into the air. Once there he created what appeared to be about a dozen black balls. They all came crashing to the ground and upon landing they take shape. Their appearance looks rather strange, as they're black like fiends, with little antennas and yellow eyes.


"Let us dance into the night, all you worthless humans!"​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 27, 2012)

*Hageshii Hyuuga*
*Tournament Arc*
*Gather clan leaders!*

Hageshii observed the situation. It was overwhelming! Only the clan leaders could handle something like this. He stared at all the Genin around. He would have to leave this to them. He would find the rest.

"Kirei! Azuma is hurt! Follow me!"

And with that Hageshii dashed towards Azuma location on the ground. Kirei quickly followed. She knew what she had to do. And following not to far behind was Cheshire. Her motives were unclear.

But she was a powerful one. Equal to the other clan leaders. As they all dashed off it did not take long to find Azuma due to Byakugan and chakara sensing. Hageshii took a few steps and was basically hovering over Azuma.

"You look bad. No time to explain but we need the clan leaders to take control of the situation!"

"Im on it."

Kirei knelt down right next to Azuma. She preformed some hand seals and her hand was glowing in a green aura. She gently placed her hands on Azuma injured spot. She was using her mystique palm technique. 

Hageshii was aware that the masked lady followed them. He slightly turned. He was about to ask her who was she but she took the pleasure of speaking first.

"We should wait here. And let the children fight for once. It will be funny to watch them squirm."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*




> "That would be a good fight against each other. Sometimes we do not have choices to do what we want. But we can do what we want during the tournament and what jutsu we use. That is more freedom than a metal cord around your neck. Let's just say let the other fighter good good luck. Don't judge a book by it's cover, just yet because we just met and you do not know me that well or at all."




The young samurai scoffed at the wolf-girl's statement. "There's is no such thing as a 'good fight', nee-chan. Although, I wouldn't expect you to understand that. Living for fights is the destiny of 'small' people. For 'big' people however-"

Shirasu's little self-righteous monologue was cut short by a resounding 'boom' noise which shook the little restaurant.

"Hanya~-"

He twisted in his chair and parted the little ramen stand curtain behind him to see what was going on. To his surprise, the whole of pod 2 appeared to be covered in ice, glistening in the afternoon sun.

"Well would you look at that..." He whistled. "Say, nee-chan. You say you're in the tournament yeah? I don't recognize you which means you must be from Pod 2. It looks like there might be trouble over there." Shirasu idly motioned with his head at the collapsing dome roof off in the distance. Apart from the spectacular view, he wasn't really bothered. Who cares what happens to this village. One less group of ninja for the Boss to worry about.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 27, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Tournament Arc
W-what?​
A tall dark haired female Shinobi started to walk towards him, her steps leaving a trail of blue shades crystal of the floor, Ryoji's eyes follow her, slight fear brew from him, a chill that crawled up his spine, the air became chill, soothing for the young man who's lived in the Region were snow endlessly reigned, yet his eyes focused on what he was witnessing before him. 

"I-Ice Release?"

The power her feet emanated was the one he hailed from. The power the Ivery clan had been cursed upon. Ryoji eyes... within seconds the vision of the woman before him had blurred, no had completely vanished from his sights. His eyes that was painted the shade of sapphire, witnessed as she, in mere seconds, had disappeared from the faze of the earth. 

A slight sensation was felt in his shoulder. His head turned, slowly afraid to witness what was before him. The moment he eyes captured the person before them, the eyes of the young man narrowed, teeth clenched to their limit. Her speed was incredible, but... In a fraction of a second the heel of his feet started to feel cold, her feet were... releasing the ice release so easily. What? Was she above his level of control over his own element!? How could this be possible!!?? No! He's the Leader of the Ivery Clan! He could not allow some human to wield the release with such ease!

"Get off me."

His hand swung withe force, Shrugging her hand away from him. A human that held the Ice release... something like this couldn't be accepted by the likes of Ryoji Ivery, The Heir of Frost. His feet created strength under his heel, his imaged blurred as he struck 200 miles per hour in a second, creating slight distance from his target, who ever she was, she wasn't one to be taken lightly. His eyes glanced towards the side Zero was amongst these two. Was he an enemy too? It mattered not! His hands began to seal, eyes focused on the woman before him, the frenzy of seal ended, his fist collided rather strongly together, creating a gust of wind to emanated throughout his body, his hand and legs formed some crystallized Ice forms. The hands held gauntlets that it cold wind could be viewed through the distance, his legs held grieves that as well, emanated a cold wind.

"I don't know you, but it's pretty clear what your here for. I might not know what exactly that thing is. But..."

His feet once again kicked the earth beneath his heel, forcing his body to once again, blur due to his amazing speed for someone his level, his feet coursed through the stage, once within reach, pulling his hand, he said: 

"It's obviously no good."  

His fist swung with the purpose of clobbering her skull, one that would deal a considerable amount of blunt damage to her.


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2012)

*Yomi
*
Once she made her way over to POD 2, her eyes widen a bit as the chakra pressure from the two people made her shiver a bit, was this fear? Koe didn't say anything as the Yomi began to shiver a bit. The coldness was almost like a freezing tundra of some sort. And the other one was more like a snake trying to coil up around her.

_"It feels the same...." _Koe said as she watched Ryoji fighting, her hands wrapped around her as she squeezed tightly, Yomi looked at her other self and watched as fear over take her.

_"It almost feel like when Pao....When Pao was under attack!"_ Koe dropped to her knees as Yomi watched her, _"All the screams! All those screams I couldn't help! Those kids...Everyone that tried to help me...To help Pao...They all..."_

Yomi eyes closed tightly as she stroke the other girls head a bit, as she cried remembering it. It was official....

Yomi was going to kill everything here!

Ragurren looked at his master as she rubbed herself on his thick fur. He growled a bit in confusion but nuzzled his master.

"You only want to protect me and the sword don't you?" Yomi said as she stroke his fur, "But it takes too much to protect me....So Ragurren..."

The monster looked at her as she took the sword and stabbed it on the ground. She took back her chakra causing Ragurren to get a bit smaller as she  changed his mode...

Ragurren growled and snarled a bit more as his fangs grew..

"Ragurren Wild Beast Mode." Yomi said as she took the sword back and put it on the sheath...

Ragurren rushed into battle as Yomi flipped her hair, "It take takes less chakra  to put him in wild beast mode...But at the same time he goes beserk and only cares about Izunami."

Yomi smirked as she started her plan....

Ragurren growled and snarled before taking a deep breath and releasing a lighting breath at the woman. Yomi came up behind him and grabbed his fur launching herself upward and following directly behind the blast.

Her eyes shining red!

Izunami pulsating as she swung hard, with everything behind her!


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 27, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha Tournament Arc*

Moro heard the giant boom, she did not cared what happens to this village. She left awhile ago, she did not belong anywhere jut a wondering soul. She was wondering if she should just kill herself, nobody would cared if anyone missed her. She would not help out a village that hates her the most, to her atleast someone else would destroyed the village instead of doing it herself. But knowing this was the perfect time to strike the medical center and the lack of the supplies that the Uchiha strong hold held within the village.

"I am in the second Pod, but I don't give a damn about this village. I do care about what happens to my well being."

She was thinking about she only fight for herself because she had nobody to protect and why put her life on the line for nothing. If the tournament was not going to continued or she got DQ that was fine with her. She was ant icy in her seat as well, she needed to get going to put her plans into action before anyone notice there was damage away from the tournament stadium. She was thinking of away to ditch this guy right now.

" I doubt that I could intreats you in helping me get some revenge."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





SoulTaker said:


> *Zero Enna
> Burn*
> 
> As Zero had finished giving his warning Kurai had gone skyward and taken to the air to begin his assault anew. With a scowl affixed to his face Zero looked upward following the trajectory of his opponent. Zero looked around as the he was "boxed" in by six kunai which each had tags on them. He was smart enough to know that these were explosive tags and they would be set off with catastrophic results if he did not act. Quickly his hands moved in a blur as he started sealing for his technique. Not wasting anytime he hopped into the air and slammed both his fist onto the ground.
> ...







Kurai reached into his back pocket as he fell to the ground, counting his remaining ninja tools.  He landed a little ways away from Zero, immediately going into a fighting stance.  As Zero neared Kurai ducked under a punch, crouching and dashing forward before performing a low spinning sweep kick that threw Zero off balance and aiming an uppercut to his chin.  Zero, however, grabbed his hand and rose his arm, exposing, his side.  He laid three kicks into his ribs, before slamming him across the arena with a fourth.  Kurai hastily rose from the ground, holding his side as he tried to control his breathing.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Minamoto Shirasu*



> "I am in the second Pod, but I don't give a damn about this village. I do care about what happens to my well being."



Shirasu just smiled and nodded to himself when he heard the wolf-girl's candor. 

_Heh, why am I not surprised? Samurai and ninja are just way too different..._

Shirasu felt pretty sure of his calculation that this girl was an Uchiha and this was her village, despite there being no markers or insignia of any kind on her. The familiarity that the restaurant patrons had her was indicative enough that even someone as dim as Shirasu could figure it out. He spared a moment to look around the place at the said patrons. The girl clearly spoke her mind even within earshot of her fellow clansmen. Either they didn't care which meant she wasn't a threat, or they didn't dare do anything and she was threat.

_So it's treason then..._




> "I doubt that I could intreats you in helping me get some revenge."



Shirasu stopped chewing for a moment, punctuating his stunned silence. "Wow, nee-chan, you really have some balls", he said rather crudely. "As interesting as it sounds to watch you wreck things, you are right, I have no interest. You might be free to do as you please but I'm not. I'd rather die then get in the Boss or the Waka's way... but please, don't let me stop you. This day just gets more and more interesting it seems..." Shirasu said like a laugh as he held his hands up to show no opposition. 

Having finished his meal, be neatly stacked a few coins on the counter as payment to the cook. It was a habit he had picked up from watching the older boys in the Minamoto village gambling and something he now did without thinking anything of it.

"Don't get too carried away... I think your dog would miss you if something happened..."

With that, Shirasu limped out of the restaurant and headed towards the pod 2 arena. If something big was happening there, perhaps he'd get a chance to see the Waka cutting loose. It was guaranteed in fact as even Shirasu with his poor intuition could sense a familiar menacing chakra.

_Izunami huh? The Waka must be having fun..._


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2012)

*Zero Enna/Koji Kazama
Zero Requiem: BITE*

*LEGEND OF ZERO ENGAGE*











Zero sprang to his feet jumping from the audience area and back to where the ring use to be. He looked around as multiple members of the crowd were on their feet and much to his surprise a few more new people joined the fray. He recognized two of them immediately; one being the ice fairy boy and the other being that bitch that beat him in his last match. The situation was the utter definition of chaos. The Uchiha crowd members who all started setting down seals and alongside them Senju began to as well. The two clans who had been at war longer than any other were staring to prepare a joint attack. Zero looked back down towards the guy who attacked all of them getting his first real look at him.

*Kukuku*

"He...he... looks just like me...I?ve seen this chakra before!?!?"The Authority was screaming for Zero to run away from this situation but he could not turn his back on the person before him. He recognized his voice from the day before. That monstrous killing intent was hanging over the entirety of Pod II.

*KATON KARYU ENDAN*
MOKUTON DANGAN KUGAI

The attacker crossed his arms, steam blowing out the side of his boots, the attacks launched at him cut off every area of retreat but he was the picture of calm. Dragons made of flame came flying at him breaking apart into three separate smaller dragons which all cascaded around each other. The sight was almost ceremonial as they encircled young Koji, and from above a hail of wooden spikes blocked out the top of the top of the dome. 

?Oh look at that the Senju and Uchiha working together. I guess I really shouldn?t hold back considering the monumental even taking place.?

He held his right hand outward as a green flame began to burn brightly at the tip of his index and middle finger. He buried his other fingers into his palm as a green ring with the kanji for ?snake? appeared below him. His eyes closed as a serpentine smile crossed his lips, the attacks mere instants away from reaching him. He turned his hand around; bending his wrist he pointed his burning fingers upward.

*MAGUTON HEBI GUREN!!!!!!*

The young man roared with authority as the earth beneath his feet opened up. Something much hotter than regular flames shot up from the chasm created at his feet. A molten creature born from the flames of the earth itself, this was the power of the Magma Release at work. The creature was gargantuan being atleast twenty feet in height, it coiled around him its corrosive power burning through the flames of the Uchiha and most certainly burning up the wooden spears of the Senju. The beast uncoiled from around Koji and for an instant Zero was sure he had saw the older boy disappear and reappear, the bystanders who attacked him hit the ground, some dead and others gravely injured. This was the speed of the Viper?s bite, the power of Koji Kazama. He looked upward at Zero, smiling at him with his eyes closed. He turned round towards Thalia a large beast around the same size of Hebi Guren had produced itself with a girl coming in hot behind it.

?One moment Zero-kun? Zero watched again as Koji disappeared but this time his molten snake pet was behind him, the Hebi Guren used itself as a buffer between Thalia and the lightning breath of Ragurren. Yomi was stopped right in her tracks as Koji had grabbed a fistful of her hair. He kept his back toward as he twisted and pulled.

?Nuh uh silly rabbit. If you?re going to fight with a stuffed plushy like that by your side then you?ll have to deal with a real beast.? Koji pulled even harder this time lifting her off her feet and sending her body rocketing into Zero. The wind was completely knocked out of the Clown Prince by the samurai girl knocking into him, but before either one could recover Koji was already in front of them.

?I don?t like weak prey. Please don?t disappoint me guys!?​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 27, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Tournament Arc*
*The great fight!*

Fugetsu walked by Tenshi. Next to Tenshi was Zuko and Ketsueki. Fugetsu smiled. Why did fate always put them together...except Zuko. Fugetsu only met him once. But they were good friends. And fate had a reason to put them together?

"Alright Tenshi. Whats the plans."

Fugetsu stared at the Hyuuga. She then activated her Byakugan and took a good look at the situation. She frowned. She seemed to be lacking confidence. Fugetsu put his hand on Tenshi shoulder.

"Tenshi?"

"Ri..right...its horrible. Ryoji is fighting some girl with skilled chakara.  see her using some ice abilities........I will go there. I will help him fight. Fugetsu there is a other group. Yomi and some boy is fighting a powerful looking person. You go there. There that way. Zuko. You go and fight the man who is flying over Pod 2. You have a decent ranged technique. And Ke..ketsueki. We can trust you now right? You help Zuko. Everyone it."

"Hell yeah! Gotta go kick ass!"

"This will be interesting."

"Hehehehe! HEHEHEHEHE!! *CANT WAIT TO TEAR OF THAT GUY FROM THE SKY AND THEN TO STICK MY KUNAI IN HIS EYES!!"*

"O....okay disperse!"

And with that Fugetsu started to run. He had to get there fast. It was easy to get around since people were pretty much down evacuating. Or...dead. And things were destroyed. Fugetsu started to pick up the speed. From the distance he could see the fight of where is destination was to be.

He looked up to the sky. There were things falling from it! Fugetsu began to run faster. He seen the girl get thrown to the boy. They were on the floor. Fugetsu was almost there. 

"ALMOST THERE!"

Fugetsu could see him. The man. He was standing feet away from Yomi and that boy. Was he going to finish them? Fugetsu quickly preformed a hand sign. He had a angered face on.

"You dare invade this tournament! I am not a big fan of Uchiha but there still Senju relatives! I was a fool! But now I will make it up! So leave the Uchiha clan!"

Fugetsu had then used his wooden dome technique. A wooden dome began to form around the Yomi and the other boy. They were protected in the wooden dome. Meaning they would be protected from this man for now.

"Hiding like a mole Technique!" 

Fugetsu quickly escaped around ground. He traveled quickly until he was under the dome. He pushed his way up. Now he was in the dome. There he seen the girl Yomi and that boy. He needed there help. He put both hands on there shirts and dragged them out into the tunnel he made with the technique hiding like a mole technique. 

But instead of coming out his previous hole which would be the obvious choice to the man as he would be waiting for him to exit most likely. Fugetsu used the hiding like a mole technique to make a tunnel behind the wooden dome. By now Fugetsu was running out of oxygen.

He quickly jumped out the new hole he made behind the wooden dome. He then stuck his hands in the ground and pulled out Yomi and the other boy. He then got up. He had to be prepared for anything.



"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 27, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

In the corner of her eye she saw a huge structure of ice made into the distance. "Was that in the second pod?" Enma walked to the forest edge and looked out. "We have to check this out." He turned around, "If these other ninja your age have this type of power we are missing out on important information, right?" Aoi nodded, "pick me up and begin to run over there. Your much faster than me." Enma walked over and picked her up and held her in his arms and began to speed over to pod two. Aoi looked around and saw the speed he was going, _'I'm not used to this, but at least I know he is now accustomed to it.'_ She looked up ahead again and saw the dome shatter, "The technique, is that what it is supposed to do?"

Aoi and Enma made it to the scene where an all out battle was taking place. "What is going on? What is this?" Enma and Aoi looked around and saw dead people on the ground. Aoi then watched as two people primarily were fighting against the others. It also seemed that they were trying to protect a single person, a boy with silver hair. "So its because of him... That these people are dying." That was when Aoi decided to remove her sling. "Aoi." Enma reached out for her shoulder and she brushed him off, "For this to stop we need to hand him over to those two." "Aoi?" "Attack with strategy four. That'd be best with this setting." "But Aoi, shouldn't we," she interrupted him. "Do as I say Enma, people are dying for a single person. I don't care who he is. No life is worth more than another." Enma began to run around to be behind zero. Suddenly a man stood in front of Zero and took down a girl with a large beast with ease. "I'll help you capture him. The stronger ones will keep you at bay and tire you out. Whether you are that strong or not it would waste your time. Why not allow me to make your job that much easier." With a poof Aoi brought out two rope and stone bola with a sneaky trick of the finger she tied the metal wire at the knot. "You're going with him Zero." _'My wrist had not fully healed and summoning Enma earlier took some of my chakra out, but I still have to do something about this.'_


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2012)

*Koji Kazama/Zero Enna
Zero Requiem: STOMP*
*THE ULTIMATE DEVIL IS RESURRECTED ENGAGE*











Koji towered over Yomi and Zero very menacingly as he waited for them to make a move, he didn?t want this to end right away. His arms were crossed as he leaned over offering his right cheek for them to take a swipe at, however a wooden dome formed around them. A boy called out to him rather insolently, warning that Koji would pay for attacking the Uchiha. It was however the boy?s pronouncement that the Uchiha and Senju were cousins and that he would seemingly defend them that took him completely by surprise. The boy then burrowed underground away from Koji, but the sheepish grin on the Viper?s countenance grew wider at the foolhardy nature of this new kid that sprang up.

?You have the right idea definitely brighter than most kids your age, however going underground was a horrible idea.? 

The turbine on the side of Koji?s Dirty Boots began to power up, the yellow bolt spinning as steam poured out. It reached critical mass in the time it took Fugetsu to borrow through the ground and make a tunnel to Zero and Yomi. However he was interrupted? 

*Zero Enna*

Zero was taken by surprise by the wooden shield forged in front of him; he pushed Yomi off of him and got up gathering his wits but just as soon as he was ready to break through the dome and engage him and the girl were pulled by their shirts underground and then back to the surface.

?What the hell was the point of that if now we?re just behind the dome!!!?

Zero shouted at this new person who came to help, but as soon as he did that a new person emerged out of nowhere. It was a little ?boy? and she had a monkey with her. She moved over towards Koji and tried to reason she would help capture Zero.

?He?s not here to capture me you idiot!!?

*Koji Kazama*

As Koji was preparing a doton technique to cave in the tunnel that Fugetsu was underground making his attention turned to a girl who approached him. He listened to her and was visibly displeased by what she was offering. Koji turned round to Aoi a scowl on his face as he listened to her offer. How could this girl dare offer his help when she didn?t understand the goal? When she was just as bad as the rest offering the life of someone she didn?t know just because she assumed he was here for Zero and got her monkey to try to sneak up on the Clown. The entire thing made his blood boil.

?Don?t fuck with my prey you turd trash. You don?t understand righteousness. This is about peace not some kid dressed in a clown suit.? 

Koji looked down at the girl with severe killing intent. His oppressive chakra locking her in place he flitted in front of her and buried his fist into her gut. Before the monkey could react Koji was in front of him with his back turned and arms locked around the beast?s head strapping him into a three-quarters face lock. Koji jumped into the air off the stepping platform they were on their bodies parallel to the ground.

RKO

He drove the face of Enma into the asphalt steps, a loud thump accompanying the fall. Koji kipped himself up and in the blink of an eye he was behind Fugetsu, Yomi, Aoi, and?

?Where?s the clown!?!?!?? Almost as if on cue Koji brought his arm towards his face to guard it as Zero attempted to land sideways bicycle kick on him trying to take him by surprise. Using his superior strength Koji pushed back against the inside of Zero?s foot making his body spin in place as the force was exerted on him, Koji cocked back his fist sizing him up.

*SQUELCH*

"GUHHH!!!"

He drove his fist into Zero?s sternum, the soft flesh of his belly hit with so much force it seemed like Koji?s fist was going to pop out of the other side. Zero hung onto the fist of the Viper, a feeling of d?j? vu swept over him as his body was thrown back to the crater where the ring use to be.

?Now kiddies I want you to open up your ears real real good for me. Can you do that? Of course you can. The only person who will live today is that Senju over there. The rest of you...well the Viper is going to bite you all to death. Now please excuse me for a moment while I go bite my other prey to death!!? Koji disappeared from sight but reappeared at the top of the audience area of the stadium.

?Fee-Fie-Fo-Thumb!!! Your miserable loathsome life ends today!? Koji jumped high into the air towards the lying Zero his knees raised to his chest as he hovered over Zero. He was going to break him right here.

*DATI BUTSU INKAN*​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 27, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Tournament Arc*
*Idiot to the rescue!*













As Fugetsu was burrowing through the ground he had managed to get both people to safety. As he was making his way out he smiled. He was able to get some sort of distance around here. He then heard the boys ungrateful remark.

"Well if your going to bitch theirs the tunnel back to the dome!"

Fugetsu spoke in the same tone Zero did. Fugetsu then crossed his arms. He could not help to laugh. Did he just call him bright. Well thats a first. Fugetsu just shrugged the comment off.

"I hope you know what your getting your self into! I am the boy with wolf teeth,the idiot savant,the boy with no family,I am Fuget....hey is that Aoi! Hey Aoi. Your still short as ever!!"

Fugetsu began waving at Aoi with a smile. He then face palmed! He lost focus again. He then sighed. He then crossed his arms again with a other serious face.

"I hope you know what your getting your self in to! I am......yeah fuck it. I already ruined it the first time. So much for a badass monologue."

Fugetsu glanced up. The boy was thrown to a crater. Fugetsu then decided it may be a good time to jump in.? He then stretched. He grabbed his headband..and threw it off.

"Today is the day I leave the Senju clan. For I have no reason being there. And its also the day to let go of my grudge for the Uchiha clan! I have realized my fate. I realized what I love to do. And its stopping evil people like you!"

Fugetsu preformed a hand sign. Koji had appeared to jump for the stadium. What was he after. Who was he going to strike. Why did this matter. Fugetsu had defensive techniques!

He quickly grabbed Yomi arm and directed her over to Zero body on the ground. He did not want to waste a lot of chakara on a wood release. So he then decided to use a defensive doton! He stepped in front of Zero body.

"Yomi stay behind me as well. Earth Release: Earth Shore Return!"

Fugetsu slammed his hands on the ground. A thick layer of earth shaped like a rectangle pointing upwards instead of sideways arose. Right then Koji attack hit it. 

*Crack!! CRUMBLE!!*

"Damn it wont hold!"

Koji attack broke through the defensive rectangular earth shield. Though since Fugetsu was right behind it he was the one hit. He was sent back 10 feet. He landed with a thud. But the attack was not so damaging. Most of its impact was weakened by the defense. But then he realized something!

_"Dammit! The boy and Yomi are close to him now!"_

Fugetsu quickly sprung up. He was 10 feet away but this man was fast enough to end them now. Meaning by the time Fugetsu got there they would be dead. Fugetsu had to think. And as always his idiot brain came up with a great idea.

"Man im just awesome. I come up with no uses for techniques! Dammit I wasting time! Dammit I am wasting time but talking about wasting time. DAMM..no what I am not going to finish that or it will go on and on and.....I am doing it again aint I?"

After Fugetsu argued with him self he realized his main goal. His idea. He preformed a other hand seal. He had a...hopefully successful idea. He was going to use his  Wood Style Plant Hold technique. Despite the name the technique causes vines and plants to shoot out and wrap around his opponents. He could choose if it comes out the ground or from his body.

Fugetsu faced the palm of his hands towards Yomi and Zero. He then activated the technique. Plants and vines  quickly shot across and wrapped around Yomi and Zero. Fugetsu then tugged hard pulling them towards him and a great speed. They both landed right next to Fugetsu feet with a small thud.

"Come on guys get your game faces on!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 27, 2012)

Enters, Shinkurou Kengo!!!
​

_A dream, yeah that is what it was. I was having a great dream, a dream where I was an adult already. In this dream I was walking slowly through a path which divided the forest into two, with my katana tied to my waist and next to me grabbing my hand a green-haired kid of around 3 years old maybe, and on my other side, walking next to me as well, a woman with a slender body, nice chest and butt. She was wearing a kimono while the kid was wearing some brown shorts together with a white T-shirt. I was smiling and although I was not able to see anything else besides their mouths, I was able to see a smile in the faces of them both. 

Suddenly the sky started to get full with dark gray clouds as the roar of incoming thunders could be clearly heard, then out of nowhere rain drops started to fall. Wet, yes that was the word, wet and smelly...wait...Wet and smelly!? _

I immediately woke up at the strange and disgusting event, only to take my hand to my forehead and find it. Yes, I found it. Some strange, smelly and humid thing was running down my forehead. The only thing I did after that was to look up at the tree branch above of the one I was sleeping on and what did I find? I find him there!!!!*" REMY!!YOU FRIGGING INTENT OF MESSENGER BIRD!!! YOU DID IT AGAIN!!! "* yes, just as you could imagine, the horrible thing that fell on my head was nothing but the crap of this bird, this goddamn messenger bird that has the bad habit of pooping on my head every time I?m sleeping.

Remy didn?t lose time and went down, landing on myshoulder before giving me the message. I read it as quickly as possible as I knew perfectly who was sending it and also I think I knew beforehand what it was all about. Once I finished reading it, I shred the letter into pieces and Remy left immediately while I jumped off of the tree and headed to the north. Reason? I had to meet with _*him*_. Oh Yeah, by the way, my name is Shinkurou, Shinkurou Kengo. My friends tend to call me Shin.

It took me around an hour and a half to reach my destination. A modest building enough for around three people to live in it without problem, it was a house made of wood and its front was turned into a local where rouge ninjas, samurai and why not, normal people, woul eat some delicious dishes. In front of such a place he was already waiting for me, Remy was on his shoulder. His skin is white, his hair? dark brown and wild always pointing downwards. His eyes...well to be more exact, his eye is red as the blood; he was wearing a light brown shirt which had a design of flowers on it, some black pants and also a pair of sandals. On his face covering where his left eye should be, a red eyepatch. Tied two his waist, two katanas.



" Hey. What took you so long, Shin? "his voice calmed and composed as always, one of the things that usually piss me off about him." Not your business, Raku "I answered a little pissed because of the way that his goddamn pet woke me up. Sometimes I think this bastard is the one who tells Remy to play such disgusting pranks on me. " Yeah, whatever. Let?s get going now. "Raku said. You may be wondering who this guy is; he is Raku Yagami a ronin of fourteen years old just like me and the kind of relationship I have with him? Well, how to say it? I think he is my best friend.

Before I could say anything nor even tsk my tongue at him, one of the things that still keeps me alive and that also prevents that I try to kill this dude came out from the shop. A beautiful girl of our same age, he hair of a light brown tone, it was long and bright. Her eyes, some pure eyes that should never be touched by the impureness of this screwed up world. Her body? Yes a good one for her age, a pefect chest and butt and even more a kind attitude that would make anyone to feel at home.



The name of this girl that from time to time make want to go and...Well, whatever; her name is Ayaka Reishi. Her family is the owner of this little restaurant and of course they live in the floors above. Raku is currently living with her and her family....the lucky bastard." Raku-san, you should eat something before departing. I-I c-can cook it f-for you if you want " as she said those words, an intense red color appeared on her cheeks. Damn, it?s happening again." Don?t bother Ayaka, We will be back soon "Yagami said indifferent at her. Is he an idiot or what?! I would be happy if she were offering such athing to me but Raku is different, i don?t know if he is just too naive or just too much of an asshole to notice that she is interested in him. And i am supposed to be the fool.

I observed the scene without doing anything but in the end I had to interrupt it. " And then, and then, what?s our job? "I asked ruining the moment, i don?t regret it though. Raku looked at me with his calm face and answered " Annihilation. We have to go to the base of a small group of delinquents and kill them, I didn?t ask the reason but the dude seemed to be frustrated and about to cry so they must have made something bad. " I nodded at the explanation from my comrade and immediately took him from his left arm and dragged him along" ?kay, you lead the way " I said and then waved goodbye to the girl" See you later, Ayaka-chan! "I shouted with abig smile in my face just like always." See you later! Be safe!! " she told to both of us while watching how we left.


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2012)

*Yomi
*
"Come on guys get your game faces on!"

This was truthfully a disgusting situation! The stinging in her body was getting her excited! What was going on with the young with Minamoto! Her eyes widen as she looked at the man before her, she wanted to kill him! Something about him just disgusted her! The chakra seeping out of him was unnatural, like a reject of nature.

Yomi clutched her sword, Ragurren would need some time to heal but what time she didn't know. 

Other than that her other handicap were these men! Or should she correct herself, all these young boys. Yomi looked at Fugetsu, support, he could protect himself he didn't need anything. The other one on the other hand...She didn't really care...

"Disgusting!" Yomi cursed as she clutched her sword, "What a disgusting circumstance."

Her hand signs were fast as tiny balls began to circle around her fast. Each of them shining brightly, her hands controlling them as she looked at him. She could do this! It was just like fighting father, if she dies it because of her own stupid mistake! She looked back at Fugestsu...

This was going to be her finally sucking up her pride about men...

"Overwhelm," she said to him, "It doesn't matter how strong an opponent is...Knocking the opponent off balance should be the main concern so the others can have a chance to get attacks in."

She touched his shoulders, "Lions can take down elephants...As long as you have fangs of some kind you can do anything with the correct help, so listen to me...Back me up...I'll highly appreciate it.."

Yomi eyes turned to the man, completely bored of his existence....

"Now how about you do us a favor and roll over and *die* like a good pup?" she asked kindly before her face dropped into total disgust!

Yomi rushed him but as she did she did she slammed the tiny orbs into the ground underneath him and launched them into the dust. Her sword was out and ready! 

No matter what! She was going to kill him!


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Tournament Arc*
_*Why! Why are you doing this*_


Fugetsu gleamed with his confident face. This man was capable of much power. Fugetsu could tell. So how come he did not finish everyone off now. Unless.....he was holding back. Fugetsu sighed. He had to think. He never really liked to think but now he had to get some sort of information.

"Excuse me.....but why! Why are you doing this. For what purpose. The way you spoke to me earlier when I talked about protecting the Uchiha clan. You sound like someone who wants peace. So why cause this havoc. Look. Look at all this destruction. Is this really peace? If it is then your just a evil little terrorist who seeks attention. And I will insure you that we will end you. *I PROMISE!*"

Fugetsu talked before Yomi attacked but after Yomi spoke. He then gave Yomi a thumbs up and did a hand sign. And just like that Yomi went dashing off with her sword clutched in her hands.

_"Why is she charging him? Oh well I guess I should try to disable him from dodging."_

Fugetsu used his Earth Release: Earth Shore Return. The same technique he used to defend Zero against this man kick. Fugetsu slammed his hand on the ground. Fugetsu smiled. Instead of a rectangular wall appearing in front of Fugetsu to protect him. A rectangular wall appeared right behind the man Koji. Literally a few inches away from the man back.

Fugetsu did not stop there. Two more walls appeared. One on the man left and one on the right. Fugetsu then lifted his hands from the ground and stood straight. Now the man would not be able to avoid the attack. He can zoom left right or backwards. And coming in front of him was Yomi with her sword.

"Yomi end it with one swipe. We have to help the others and then evacuate the innocent!"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 28, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi stood in front of the man who she was trying to negotiate with when he turned his gaze upon her making her freeze with terror from the aura he was protruding. She could still hear his words and that instant it ended with a punch to her gut knocking her out of the state she was placed under. She fell to her knees and puked what she had in her stomach in front of her from the strength of the punch he administered. She heavily looked up and saw Enma face down from when he RKO'd him. 

_'Enma!'_ 

She could hear his next attack, the knee drop, when it was blocked by her team mate. 

_'This bastard. I can't let these people die.'_

Aoi struggled to get up as did Enma. 

"Support her Enma, he won't get what he wants, to fight that boy." 

Aoi grabbed four kunai with exploding tags attached and snapped on the metal wires.

_'He wants to fight Zero and cause devastation at the same time. I'll end that idea that he had brewing around in that little head of his.'_ 

Enma began hand signs for his fire technique. Aoi threw the kunai behind and all around Yomi to seem as if the kunai sprang from her back. Her target is far enough away and if the man tried to show off she could catch him in an explosion if he tried to dodge or even fight Yomi. Enma then slid and knelled in front of Aoi to fire out his fire technique, the Mythical Fire Phoenix Technique, to fly along side her and eventually converge upon Yomi's blade powering up her strike with fire.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 28, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo - Mission*​
" And so, do you have the especs of the mission? or you memorized it all ? "I asked wanting to know abit more in detail about the job we just took. Usually Raku is the one who talks with the clients; we are bounty hunters but from time to time we are ready for missions similar to those that the ninjas do. Without saying anything, Raku took out a piece of paper from his pocket and turned it to me as I took the paper and started to read immediately with some excitement. 



> A gang of Ronin has been slumming around our little village and has been terrorizing our women and children. They think they are some hardened fighters just because they wield some swords and gang up on anyone that talks crap about them. Can someone come over here and beat these punks to a pulp?
> *Reward:* 5,000



" Sounds nice! those baddies won?t know what the hell took them out! " I spoke with emotion, it was not that I loved to do this kind of missions, indeed I would prefer to only eat all the food I can during the entire day but from time to time I like to do them to test my abilities although, in Raku?s words, I suck competely. " I hope that you have gotten some training in these last days. I say it because last time you was about to die because of a sword about to thrust through your skull "the one-eyed fool said as cold-hearted as always. Damn, I hate when he underestimates me like this.

I didn?t even answered to his empty words and just  turned my face indignantly. Apparently It would take us a couple more of hours to reach the town of the client so he could tell us where the people we are supposed to get rid of are.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Tournament Arc*
_Rescue?_












Tenshi began running towards her destination. Fugetsu,Zuko,and Ketsueki will do there duty....and she will do hers! She activated her Byakugan. She could see everyone fighting clearly. She now understood that she had to get there. Everyone is relying on each other!

Tenshi was surprised she could see Ryoji and that woman fight while watching Fugetsu,Yomi and that other boy fighting that woman at the same time? Her Byakugan did improve from back then. Tenshi was determined.

She focused all her vision all around her,Ryoji,and that woman. Tenshi had been running for a while now. So she was closing in. She then quickly focused chakara on her feet as she was closing in.

She had to watch out for the frozen ground. Meaning as long as she keeps chakara in her feet she cant slip. Tenshi was standing to the left of Ryoji and the woman. She looked at both of them.

Tenshi then focused on Ryoji. Hopefully they could work together without him holding any grudge. The first time they met Tenshi asked to spar and accidentally took things to far. Due to the fact some of her violent friends rubbed of on her.

But this time her emotions could not hold her back. She took a few steps. It looked like Ryoji just finished an attack. Tenshi then walked im between both of them as soon as Ryoji finished his attack. She made a gentle fist stance.

"I am Tenshi Hyuuga heir to the Hyuuga clan. Tell me why do you attack the Uchiha clan. They have been through enough. In this past month they had been framed. That lead to war. And then meteors demolished many clans. So the Uchiha had been throw enough...no..all these clans have been through enough! With this war and violence! Enough I just want peace!"

Tenshi then had a flashback about the time she argued with the Aosuki and Fugetsu. They said the only way there can be peace is if the people who starts hatred are destroyed? Was that truly it.

"So if you wish to bring destruction and to hurt the innocent you will have to go through me miss!!!"

Tenshi had never seen her self be in a state of mind as angry as this. Tenshi reached for her dagger holder and picked out twin daggers. She then watched the woman carefully.


----------



## Burke (Feb 29, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> *Shizune Rousha*
> ~A Strange Encounter~​
> The man lifted his hand up to his mask. Quickly she changed from a happy tone to one which appeared excited, thinking he was going to lift the mask up and off, finally revealing who he was. However at the last second he let hand drop from his 'face', reaching for something else. Was he just trying to tease her or something, what the hell was going through his mind? He pulled out some sort of pen and brought it to his 'face'. From what concluded looked like a smile, perhaps he was trying to show he was happy.
> 
> ...



*Lineage of Dou*

_Meeting Shizune_​
After hilarity subsided, the pair found themselves out of the forest and into a grassy field touched by the rays of the unhindered sun. As Dou protected his eyes, he noticed smoke emitting from a house near the middle of the field. he looked to Shizune to see if she had noticed, yet it seemed she saw something else all together. It was then that Dou heard a very uncommon sound for the current situation, the voice of a human.

"Help! Heeelp!" Quite the comical scene unfolded as a well off looking man rushed up to the two of them.

"Who... whats happeni-" The man did not allow him to finish. 

"You must go now! My... documents! My documents are being destroyed, help me! Stop them!" He continued on, continuing to ham it up.

Nonetheless, Dou gave Shizune an alerted look as they both went and rushed towards the impressive lone house. Dou had some feeling that this man is our client seeing as how Shizune had led them in this direct path.

They approached the dwelling and burst inside, Dou with his staff, and Shizune with a kunai. They quickly rushed similarly into the areas of the mans home, only to find every inch of the place calm and safe, save for a bit of disorganization.

Dou looked around confused as, again, a noise came from the main door. "Hah... ha..." The man stood, panting, as he clutched the doorway. "Ya have... a desire to help... and yer pretty fast, i can see... you both must be my ninja." He smiled, still breathing heavily.

"Mister..." Dou began "Charmer, kid, call me... Charmer" The man attempted a cool pose. In his mind, Dou was shaking his head at this man, he then remembered Shizunes situation. Dou pulled out the contract paper from before, and showed it to Shizune while pointing at this man, Shizune nodded in an understanding fashion.

Dou then handed the paper to the man. "I suppose we are here to escort you then."

"Eh, Id say i barely need ya, but yaknow, you cant be too safe, am i right?" The man responded. Dou could only cast a glance at Shizune.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo* *- Mission*​
" THE HELL!? " yes that is what I shouted out loud once we set foot in that town, I was speechless at the sight, and it was not because I was watching something really abnormal, there seemed to be not destruction of any kind nor actually a goddamn soul around it. That place was like a frigging ghost town! i mean I knew, by the information Raku provided to me, that these people were being threatened and opressed by a bunch of dudes wielding swords but...Never thought about it to the point that they would be so scared to leave their houses.

" Oioioioioi!! Raku, you sure it?s here? i mean like seriously, just look at this place "I said as I pointed to the, apparently, empty town in front of my eyes." yes, it?s here "that was everything that my pal replied before starting to walk forward and leaving me behind with my mouth open. Sighing and then scratching the back of my head i followed the ronin accompanying me  into the town, there was no other option, right?

We walked for a little until we reached the last house of the town, which also was at the beginning of the next part of the forest. In our way there i was able to notice a few adults and some kids watching through the windows...some of those brats just stick their tongue out at me. Let?s see if they keep doing so after I save their home. Raku knocked the wooden door and an oldman received us, telling us to hurry and enter. Apparently he is the client.

As soon as we entered, the old man was already on his knees begging us for help." Don?t worry. If we had refused to do this we wouldn?t have come in first place, " he spoke without changing his calm expression. Of course I could not be left behind, I had to say something heroic as well not to be outshined by Raku, although hopefully i won?t have to fight someone too strong." Yeah, oldman. I promise you that we will get rid of those bad people!!! "I told him euphorically and with confidence. If I were alone, probably I wouldn?t be so sure of it but with Raku fighting along with me I was really at ease. 

After that, the man started to tell us when everything started and how things have been for them since then. I clenched my fists in frustration, knowing the kind of thing those bastards would do to this poor people only made me angry. Even if they weren?t to pay, I would do this...people that harm others just because of their own selfish desire must be punished!!.

" Well, let?s get go- "

*KYAAAAAAAA!!!*

The words of my partner were interrupted by a scream coming from out of the building. Apparently they were here already. Raku only stared at me and nodded.

It was time for some action!


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 1, 2012)

*Sadao*

Sitting under a flight of stairs, Sadao could hear the fighting going on outside in the arena. Beads of sweat rolling down his face as he clutched onto a scroll. _'Going out there and fighting would just be a waste of time. Those guys are out of anyone's league in this tournament. There isn't any way that they could somehow pull off a win in that situation. The smart thing to do is to retreat.'_

Slowly standing up, he started making his way towards the exit of the stadium. _'While they are all pre-occuping the attackers. I'll just..take my leave. It might not be the honorable or heroic thing to do..but it is the right thing to do for now.'_ Sprinting out of the stadium exit, Sadao ran as hard as he could. His legs seemed to fly as if they were weightless. He couldn't look back, even with all of the fighting going on, he didn't dare look back. 

All he could think about was that his heart ached for him to turn back and help everyone in some way, but there was nothing he could do. To hell with those who would think him a coward. Being naive and thinking they could do something against opponents who were just toying with them is worse than running away, since they are throwing their lives away. In this day and age, being oblivious to the truth means death, for you and the ones you love.

"Got to, haa haa, make it to the tree line."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 2, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was sitting on a stump as she was thinking about Cael and what down the last night as she just walked away. She had a feeling it would not be the last of seeing him at all. A hawk landed on her shoulder and was not in the mood for a mission. Before she walked away she left a note if you want to see me again Cael just howled, to get my attention. Her silver wolf nudge her leg telling her to open it, then longing on love a guy she just met. Her silver wolf licked her hand to cheer her up. She hug her silver wolf as he nudge her hair softly.

"Silver wolf you don't have this problem, let's just go on this mission to get your minds of men." She open the mission as she read the mssage with her fingers and sighed as she was even more depress on getting this type of mission.



> Mission: My Dearest
> Client: Ru
> Rank:B
> Reward: 17+3p 100,000 ryo
> Description: I am Lady Ru, its nice to meet you. I am engaged to Lord Okumo, but lately I have been having second thoughts about this marriage. Even though it for the sake of my family, I can't marry him. So can you help me? Please? I wish to run away with my true beloved...This can become really dangerous but I highly accept this.



"I doubt this will help me with my love situation or my sleazy bit of Romance. Atleast I get some money out of this, Romulus can be a pain in the ass or a helpful person in his own way." Her wolves snicked set for the silver wolf, as the situation with Cael would blow over sooner than Moro thought. The silver wolf raised his head off Moro's head, as Moro let go off the silver wolf. She pulled out her map and her and saw she would be going into a richer city than normal closer to the Ranen clan. She did not want to go to a rich city, but had to collect herfee and see what the hell is going on. 

"Another outfit I have to spend on for the rich people, such a drag on my part." Her silver wolf was thinking Moro would look nice in some nicer clothing than what she was wearing. Moro put her map away, got up and left with her wolves to go to this rich city to meet her client Ru.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

A dull boom of thunder echoed in the distance, augmenting the sound of the heavy rain which beat down on the land and the valley. The river would swell and surely make the additional repairs and rescue attempts difficult. The effects of the meteor shower had been extensive and a surging river fueled by a rain storm would not help things.

Despite the human misery that would doubtlessly follow, Nue still found himself consumed in the sound of the rain. It was impossible for him to feel down or dreary while such a beautiful sound resounded upon his mask. His mood and thoughts were further lifted as he detected the faint sound of a harp song drifting to his ears.

_Lami-sama..._

Lami's skill with her harp never ceased to amaze Nue. Right now she was crafting a song he had never heard before. In complex melody was actually being made to match the sound of the rain upon the different surfaces in the village. It was a song lead by nature itself. Nue could deny that he was certainly infatuated with Lami's talent, although she was certainly beautiful enough that one could be infatuated with her looks if they chose, despite her quirkiness.

The song became louder and clearer to hear as Nue walked along the rain soaked road towards the great circular building at the center of the village where Makaan resided. It felt like just yesterday that he had come to this place to ask if he could embark on a mission with Moro. Nue hoped she was ok wherever she was. His concern had turned his gaze downward at his feet while he walked. When he looked up he was in front of the porch of the clan leader's mansion.

To Nue's surprise, Makaan was sitting outside, beneath the mansion roof overhang. He quietly sat on a simple wooden stool with his back leaning against the wall beside the door. Lami sat on the hand rail of the porch, gracefully plucking away at her harp. She played and Makaan listened. Neither seemed to react as Nue came walking along, as though they too were lost in the moment of the music.

Nue bowed knee before the porch. Before he could announce himself, Makaan spoke: 

"Ah, young Nue. Come and sit on the stairs. You must not linger under the rain...


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 3, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

After walking for days Moro and her wolves reached a side town for inportanting goods into the Ranen clan. Thw people of the side town to th the Ranen stared and stuck up their noses at her outfit and the wolves that was following her. Moro had the feeling  they were trying to make her look like amuch poorer person than she really was. She took out the bow ties and the cuffs to put on the wolves to make them look fancy instead of their wild selves. She know the wolves hated wearing costumes but had to go by the upstated code of the rich.

"Hey silver wolf, picked out a dress for me, because I don't care at the moment." To the silver wolf it was okay to get dressed up once in awhile as he was not going to be snuffed down by snobbish people. Moro stood standing at a rack of dresses looking bored as ever. Her silver wolf growled at a black dress with a sweet heart line at the chest line and a long skirt that had glitter on the front of the top part of the dress. The silver wolf was thinking a pair of high heel shoes can go along way in a fighting stance.

"I hope you don't make me look funny or look just plain ugly in a dress." Her silver wolf laughed at Moro at his friend as he would never do that to his friend or a member of the wolf pack. Moro took the dress from the silver wolf and went to the changing room to change into the dress. Moro pulled on the black heels she bough earlier from the eariler outfit that was too simpy for her taste. She came out of the changing room and paid for the dress, as she had her other clothes under the dress. To the silver wolf Moro looked so pretty in the dress and also ready for a fight. The owner of the shop did not say anyhing to her as he accepted her money. 

Her wolves looked at Moro as they stared at her in ewe as she looked so pretty in a dress that was not torn. Moro felt it was time to get going it was going to take another day to take the long route to past the Ranen clan to not even enter only be on the outskirts of the village. She took her time as she was not used walking in heels. She started to walk first than running like a fancy wolf, to get to her destination before the wedding starts before helping Ru to run away from the guy she disliked.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 3, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*

Zuko stared at the sexy woman in front of him. Did he really want to hurt her. He then sighed as he preformed his fire technique again and started blasting it towards her. But Cheshire did a few cartwheels and avoided it with ease.

"Got to do better then that."

Cheshire zoomed towards Zuko. She grabbed the back of his short length hair. She used her other hand to pull of her mask. She then kissed the boy. And then activated her chakara absorbing kiss on him.

Zuko eyes opened wide. Although he enjoyed the kiss and moaned a bit in pleasure he could feel it. His chakara coming out of him and going into Cheshire. She was quickly drying the chakara from his body. Then she let go and backed away. 

Zuko body felt light and weak. Cheshire then poked his forehead and Zuko landed on the ground. Cheshire then walked away grabbing the unconscious Ketsueki and leaving. Cheshire sighed as that fight was to easy. She then released her summoned sai weapons.

After a few minutes Zuko gained consciousness partially. Looks like she was not in the mood to kill him. As she did not take all the chakara from Zuko body. Zuko then heard a few foot steps. He then heard that voice!

"Zuko!"

Tenshi ran up to Zuko. She stared at him. She then announced that he was okay. She then used her Byakugan and saw that he lacked chakara. Tenshi used her chakara transfer technique allowing Zuko to gain some chakara.

Zuko rose up with a smile. He realized Fugetsu was behind Tenshi as well. He got up and stretched. He was still smiling. 

"Ketsueki got away. Sorry. What took you to long."

"I found a mission poster. Me and Tenshi are heading there. Wanna come?"

"No no I am a bit weak right now. See ya later."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 3, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro kept walking as her wolves growled at the fancy city as they enter the main gate. Moro had the feeling she was in the right village where there client Ru. She felt this was only another escort as she felt a empty feeling at the pit of her stomache, she guessed it was the loved going around or she really missed Nue. Moro could scense the senery that was going around and it was mixed between sadness and happyness. Her wolves looked around as everyone was upset that Princess Ru did not come to the wedding rehearsal. Moro activated her Sharingan, as she looked up at the dark castle near a window a shadow out of red and black suddenly dissappeared from the window.

Moro had a feeling her client was up their in that tower, she had the feeling that the guards were guarding her as Moro could not go walking in then walking out with a princess. Moro was thinking she would go to jail for this. She looked at her wolves to make a rukus when she gave a signal to them. She started to climb the ivy that was growing up the wall that made it look pretty in a unusally way from a garden view. She had to climb all the way to the top and that took a few hours of the night to reach this high tower room. Moro was already pissed at this princess already as she enter the window of Ru's window.

"I am so happy to see you, Moro-San," Ru was so happy as she was glowing from her happyness. Moro felt that crappy feeling to puke her guts up as this was getting to her.

"Tell me, what is love and what do you expected from it?"

"Love is when you feel comfortable around someone and he cares and have concern for you. You have this special connection with him. You do not get anything from it set for your true emotions show it to that one person and at some point it will created something from each other love."

That got Moro thinking as she missed Nue as well and never felt like that to anyone speically towards a guy before. This was no time to think about love and guys but Lady Ru got her thinking about love as she felt that throw up feeling in her stomache again, she was still not used to this yet. 

"Let's get gong before I puke up my last meal I had," she howled in a crazy way to get the attention of her wolves to come up with a destraction for her and Lady Ru to escape the castle.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*B-Rank*
_~Welcome to the house of fun~_
*Description:* On route 66 on the way to the Ho-ehn league, there is a new mysterious mansion which has mysteriously appeared, mysterious right? No one knows, where or how this house came to be. But travellers who spend the night in this mysterious mansion are never to be seen again. Your client, a rich man who loves the supernatural has paid for your abilities to guard him through the house as he seeks to learn about what brought it about and what happened to those lost souls. 
*Points:* 20, +3p
*Ryo:* 30,000​




*Shinsou​*

_Take my hand, 
We'll hide in the corner,
Hide in the corner,
Take my hand,
We'll hide till it's over,
Till it's all over_​
Shinsou yawned gingerly, his eyes watering from the yawn. He had three sleepless rights of rigorous training and the affects were now starting to show. His stomach grumbling, it was around midday as he walked slowly dragging his feet towards Lavender town. It was there, he would be meeting their client Ash Ketchum. And also apparently another Shinobi which Shinsou wasn't entirely keen on. He and other Shinobi didn't exactly see eye to eye, he definitely could see problems arising from it, but he would just act as if they didn't exist, he needed the payment of the mission and didn't have time to waste on Shinobi he did not care for. 

As Shinsou walked through the town the smell of food took a hold of him. Having not eaten in 24 hours, had driven him slightly mad as everyone around him looked like a type of talking food. He shook his head until his eyes refocused and once more the people around him were human again. His eyes scanned the top of the shop signs as he passed them, he was looking for the restaurant _"Dunkin' Drivin' Dippin' Doggin' Dribblin' Dabblin' Dodgin' Cafe"._ After scowering the town to no avail for about half an hour, it was then he finally asked where the place was to be told that the name was too long for a sign and they just called it _"The Cafe."_

He entered the cafe finally, hunched back and furious his gourd weighing him down. Frustrated his eyes looking around the cafe, for this Ash Ketchum. Eventually he saw this guy waving at him. 

​
Shinsou made his way towards the fat man, a slight sceptical look on his face. "You're the client?" He asked as he sat down, looking at the man, his fat ass drooping over the sides of the small chair, Shinsou scared that the chair would disappear into his fat forever. 

The man nodded as if he was proud of himself, *"I am Ash Ketchum, my dad is the famous Professor Oak and he sends me out on field missions. This is one, but he said we would need Shinobi help. Now we just wait for the other to sh-Ah my food is here."* Five waitresses on cue placed five full trays of every fast food you could think of on to the table, it looked as if the trays were floating as the table was lost underneath them. 

"Nice, you ordered for us too-" Shinsou began.

*"No!"*  The man almost having tears in his eyes at the thought of even sharing food. *"This is mine, order your own. I will pay don't worry."*

"Whatever man." Shinsou said quietly, before kindly ordering some food but moving to the table next to the man so he would have some room to at least eat his own food.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2012)

_Yomi
Liquid Time Arc_​
Another mission...

Sometimes that Yomi wished she had a free day, but she knew that it would never come so easily. Since she was the future head of the Minamoto clan, it was her job to make sure the clan name was spread across the land, far and wide. Yomi happily accepted this, but she was still young and sometimes curiosity of the world outside her life of work got to her sometimes. The young woman smiled weakly at her wishes...

Her mission today was to escort a man who like spiritual things, Yomi felt herself clutch on Izunami tighter. He wasn't going to get close to her blade unless it was the messenger of his death. 

But that wasn't on her mind...

It was Lavender town that was almost cause the girl to get lost! The streets were paved and it seemed so advance. The town was like a mixture of nature and a modern touch, flowers were every where and it was truthfully beautiful. 

She was soon found the meeting point which was a small restaurant,  which had a waitress standing out giving out informational vouchers to the people walking pass, and as Yomi walked towards the door the girl had stopped her.

"Excuse me! Weapons---" she began only to have Yomi shake her head

"I cannot part with my sword," she began, "it will be like taking my soul away.."

And with that she walked in, only to have the girl outside mouth wide open...

Yomi looked around as she tried to find the person that hired her. Her eyes fell on a man that had plates and plates of food and a boy that looked pretty damn bored. Yomi reached into her pocket and compared the picture to the man stuffing his face.

There was no doubt that was him...

Yomi made her way over to the table, "Excuse me...Ash Ketchum I assume?" she said as she neared the table...

"I am Yomi Minamoto, I am pleased to meet you." she smiled warmly before taking her seat between the two men

Yomi looked over to the boy and just slightly nodded her head in his direction...

"I am guessing you are my partner?"she asked,"Its nice to meet you as well."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 3, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Before we go, I want to give you something that always brought me luck and also it was given to my boyfriend to keep him in my mind to keep him alive till I see him again." She handed over a talisman, Moro looked over the talisman and slipped it over her neck like a necklace. The wolves ran into the castle doing as much damage as ever and to get out of there as fast as possiable. Moro picked up the Lady Ru. Lady Ru hung on too Moro's back, Moro climbed down as she was climbing down the ivy she felt a change in her body. She was thinking it was the talisman around her neck, she turn into a ape and the ivy snap.

The ape that was Moro slammed into the ground without getting her nor Lady Ru hurt. This was strange or this was a dream, the guards heard the loud crashed outside. In amazment they were thinking a ape, what would it do to Lady Ru. The ape pounded her chest and swung her arms at the guards. Moro was thinking this is not going to be fun at all. She punched two guards with the ape fists than run off as Lady Ru screamed for help. This was all for show as Moro's wolves attack some of the other guards then escaped with their speed to catched up to the screaming princess.

Moro turned back into a human as she took the talisman off her neck as she felt she been cursed again. Lady Ru pulled out the money she owned Moro and ran off into the forests to meet up with her lover. Moro was thinking what a intersting mission. Her wolves looked at her wierdly as she put the talisman in her bag and took off into the dark to not to be found by guards. Moro was going to get to a lake first before changing into her other clothes and rest her feet from wearing high heels all day long.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 3, 2012)

Ikuto Uchiha LT​
Ikuto hands were crossed like that of an old man after a long day of meditating. He felt relaxed even though the shouts of his people resounded throughout his eyes like that of raging thunder. A slight sigh was released through his as he heard his people scream in tremendous horror. Ikuto who held his katana within a strap that was tightly gripped in his waist, people began to ran past him, his eyes following them with slight indifference plastered in set stare. The young Uchiha had felt uncomfortable in participating in this little tournament, but it seemed like things were heading slightly his way. Uchiha have been running for their lives, but this mattered little as his head started to ache uncontrollably for the past 3 days. Ikuto did not understand why, he did not want too... but he felt slightly weaken within himself. 

His balance wasn't an nimble as usual, his vision began to blur slightly, and return, forcing these emotion of a dark past to evoke once again. Ikuto's teeth clenched in slight pain, he could not detain himself in this spot he sat, he lifted from where he stood, and forced the first step. The once lush forest that emanated a slight peace around his surrounding, the leaves that rustled throughout the area, all began to become blur through the eyes of this young shinobi who couldn't help but feel pain in his eyes. 

"Why now? What's happening to me? Am I loosing my sight?"

Ikuto said, under his breath as he placed his hand on ever near object, trying to keep his balance, yet it was rather a bother to the young assassin, he could not continue to pace without stumbling, without his feet sliding themselves towards unwanted positions, as if being drunk...

The image of the Uchiha Leader soon sprung into his mind. 

"You... You think THIS WOULD STOP ME!! RAKIYO!!!"

Placing his hands on his blade he soon dripped his blade giving one single swing. His blade had made a slicing sound that was heard through the forest... a tree began to release a crumbling sound, the young man was still... the tree started to tumble down. And Ikuto's eyes bright with resentment. The man that bequeathed pain on this young Uchiha's past... 

"Bastard Uchiha"

The thought itself brought Ikuto's head to burn in anger...


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo* *- Mission*​
We went out of the small place of that teary old man only to face the crappy scene that was going on in the open. Two men, one of them bald, ugly and, by his looks, the kind of fool who never takes a bath. Disgusting. The other had long black hair that would reach until the very end of his back, a torn a part yukata and white skin. Both of them with a little boy between them and with a sword and his throat while trying to belittle the father of the lad. I hate them; It?s strange since I usually don?t really have this kind of feelings for anyone but these dude just piss me off big time; threatening a little kid, What kinda bastards are they?!

Raku remained in silence looking at the scene too. He didn?t move an inch and his eyes were just as cold as always, however his hand was already placed on the hilt of one of his katanas. Apparently he was waiting for the right moment. Just like him, I brought my hand to the hilt of my sword, I was going to defeat those jerks  no matter what. The one-eyed turned to look at me, apparently noticing how I was getting impatient but surprisingly he didn?t say anything to stop me. " You take the one on the right but don?t kill him. We need information "he stated as I nodded, it was show time!! 

Without losing time, I rushed towards the long haired one. " Hey, you!!! " i called their attention and immediately unsheathed my katana. Everyone who sees it would wonder if I can really fight with this and I don?t blame them, after all this Katana is already old and by its appereance it can break at any moment but I still keep using it to fight during my missions. Why? because it is the memento from my father, Setsuna Kengo. 

As I swung my sword towards them, my objective wa sthe one who used his own weapon to block mine. Something already calculated by Raku." Who are you, brat?! "he questioned me as if he couldn?t believe that a kid was challenging him with a sword. I didn?t answer his question because I didn?t care about him in the slightest. As I turned my eyes to look at the other dude, Raku was already measuring his strength with that of the man, but then in an instant, my partner took his second katana and with one horizontal swing he cut in half the body of the dirty bald man. His sword didn?t even got touched by the blood of his opponent because of how fine the slice was.  

Before I could realize it, the bastard in front of me delivered a fist across my face which took me out of balance before taking distance and rush at me with his sword raised so he could cut me down. With a movement to my left side I barely avoided his sword a sit cut a litle part of my hair. Then he swung his sword horizontally to get me but before his sword could reach me, Raku hit him with the back of his sword and took him out.

The red-eyed looked at me with a serious look." Don?t get distracted in battle, Shin. I can?t be all the time with you, so if you don?t want to die try to improve a little at least. "

Ouch!

Those were some harsh words, you know? He openly told me that I?m weak...After that I stayed in silence; I wanted to kill these fools but in the end had to get saved by Raku again. Tsk, I need to get stronger. Those were my thought while my friend started to tie up the only ronin left, and then the interrogation began.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 3, 2012)

*Moro Uchha LT*

Moro heard a tree crashed to the ground, as she heard the word Bishi to a Uchiha. Moro did some handseals as she summon a few crows as she could followed them to the area where the fallen tree was at. She was thinking when will she get any sleep around here, only on my next travels. She jumped on to a rock as she jumped from rock to rock to the shore as she was standing near the guy as she had her hand on the hilt of one of her swords, seeing if this guy was going to attack her or not. She had her sences open as this guy was mad at a Uchiha which one, as she smelled him she noticed he was another Uchiha.

"Were you calling your clan a bishi or there is a certain one you are screaming at? It is not the first time I been called a bishi or a kishi, to be wrong doings in my life time."

She already had the feeling that this guy already know she was a Uchiha even though wolves were behind her right now. Her wolves were weary about the other Uchiha in the village and they begin to growled as they showed their sharp teeth to this guy. Moro had to telled to back down some to get some information from this guy. Moro whistle softly as the wolves quite down.

"Sorry about my wolves they act weary when they encounter someone new with a new scent on them." She could tell something else wrong with this Uchiha was it emotions or he could not controled the sharingan just yet. She ponder about this as her wolves did not trust this guy she did not really trust him either as she just met him in the forest from the Uchiha clan wondering what he wanted from her as she would not take her hand off her hilt of her sword of hell.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 3, 2012)

*Shinsou​*
_So why you want to do this?
Why you want to fall?
Why you keep pretending?
To make sense of it all_​
The only sounds which came from either from then, was Ash's slurping and munching with Shinsou's stomach grumbling as he wanted for his food. However when his food came he wished it hadn't. As he had to constantly defend it from Ash's incoming hands trying to steal some of his food although he had enough food for a family of thirty. After Shinsou had his burger he got so annoyed with Ash's hands he gave up his food to the fat man, shaking his head in anger and disbelief. 

Shinsou was still fuming from the fat man and his food stealing actions he did not notice the beautiful black haired samurai enter the cafe. It was not until she reached Ash and spoke to him directly until he saw her. 

"Excuse me...Ash Ketchum I assume?"

*"OH EM GEE!"* Ash began, *"Are you Keiichi Song?! The Adult mattress actress? You're scene with Alpha in Naruto Forums X-Treme 11 was amazing, also there was that scene with you and Soul Taker in Naruto Forums Goes Wild, great scenes, great scenes."* Ash drifted off reminiscently. 

Awkward silence in the eye with Shinsou looking at the fat man with widened eyes of disbelief and horror, does this man have no shame?!

"I am Yomi Minamoto, I am pleased to meet you."

She said but it was lost on Ash who was lost in a weird memory, which both of them happily wanted nothing to do with. The girl turning to Shinsou.

"I am guessing you are my partner?" ... "Its nice to meet you as well."

This was when Shinsou took a good look at the girl, at first he thought he was staring at his child hood friend Rika, until he remembered she was gone. This girl was the spitting image. 

"Er.... Yeah... Nice to I'm Shinsou meet you." He said all jumbld and confused before regaining himself. "Sorry, I am Shinsou, nice to meet you too." He said with a little bow. 

Then suddenly a ear splitting fart filled the room, the fat eyes of Ash, spreading wide and with pure fear. 

*"Oh, no. Oh no, Oh, no, Oh, no, no, no!"* He said releasing another violently loud fart. He got up so quickly parts of his fat were bouncing around, *"I need to go to the toilet. You two get to know each other we will heard out... When I am back!"* He said sprinting off to the toilet clenching so hard, even having a hand behind his butt as if he was ready to catch anything which came out of it.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2012)

Yomi
Liquid Time Arc

No words could describe her feelings at the moment, every word that she thought of was not an accurate enough for her, and it pissed the young Minamoto off! She only looked in horror as she was compared to a mattress actress! Yomi face turned bright red as she sat down and looked away in embarrassment. What kind of person did she get herself involved with and how can she get out?

Yomi looked over to the boy who was tongue tied at the moment, he stumbled over his words before he finally getting them correct, and truth be told Yomi was looking at him.

He seemed like the type of boy that could take care of himself and that was points enough on her behalf. She hated protecting someone that wasn't apart of her mission, clan, or apart of her. Yomi looked away as she notice the pile of food...

At least he was considerate enough to buy them a meal before the big mission.

Yomi began to reach over to the cheesecake she saw, a loud air ripping fart came out causing the girl to stop in her tracks and look at the man for a minute.

Her eyes widen in complete anger and frustration! Yomi was going to slice him up and use his remains to feed the pigs! Though she thought that the pigs weren't even that desperate enough to eat someone as disgusting as him! The pigs had standards of some kind and wouldn't go so low as to eat him!

Yomi sat back down slowly as she held on to her sword, the thoughts about killing him ran through her mind so fast that she came up with ten different ways before she couldn't see him.

She placed her hand on her head, "Damn...." she cursed a bit  before turning towards the boy

"It seems like I will be needing your personal service." she told him before cocking her head ever so slowly, "I might cut that disgusting pig up and ruin the mission...."


----------



## Olivia (Mar 4, 2012)

*Shizune Rousha
*_~A Strange Man~_

Shizune realized that this man had been the one they needed to follow and escort, but why did they exactly need to do this? He didn't seem that important, even if he was a bit wealthy. In fact, he seemed different from what she thought he would be like. From the message it appeared that he would be thinking only for himself, and only cared about himself. However by appearance it looked as if he was just trying to make sure he would live. Maybe he wasn't entirely bad and just a bad writer? Regardless she decided it was too early to trust him.

She looked over towards Dou, he glanced a look towards her as well. Maybe it was something the man said? Regardless she thought it would be best to bring this up now, especially since she couldn't talk to the man directly, it was best to use Dou as a communication device, even if she felt that using him in such a way had been horrid. She pulled out a pen and quickly wrote on the mission sheet she was handed. Once she was done she adjusted her glasses and passed the paper over to Dou, as it read:

"Well since I can assume that this man is our client, may you please ask where he wants us to take him? It'd be much easier to escort him in this fashion I would think."

She took another look at the man in front of her, much unlike Dou, he had been expressing his emotions from the time he saw the two of them. Dou on the other hand was completely mysterious even now, and that's what has held her attention to him, she knows almost nothing about him, where as the man in front of her is already up and out in the open, nothing to hide to keep any interest in him.

Turning to Dou she waited for him to get the response she wanted, but not only that, she stared at that mask once again. It still had that ridiculous smile across it, maybe he wasn't so mysterious. It wasn't as if he was trying to hide his emotions, so what else could it possibly be? She wondered, what was so special, or horrible, that he had to hide his face?​ 
*Thalia Uchiha*_
~A Cold Battle~

_The man charged at her with his fist ready to hit her head. Although right before the impact had been made Thalia simply swung her head towards the left, effectively dodging the incoming attack. However as she dodged she quickly jumped into the air, grabbing hold of the boys outstretched arm with her right arm, while wrapping her legs around the mans neck. She quickly twisted her body in whirl, and as soon as she made a complete one-hundred and eighty degree turn she had sent the man flying into the stands.

"Please, you're going to have to try and do better than that. There's only one person that can defeat me in a battle of taijutsu, but even then I doubt you're that single person."

She looked at the small cloud of smoke that formed around where the boy made impact, maybe she had done too much? She quickly realized she was completely wrong, this wasn't just some sparring match like yesterday, this was a battle to finish everyone here off. Perhaps she should just end this little battle quickly so she could continue on to the others that still lingered? Before she could decide exactly what to do however, a small, well what she considered small, girl approached the battle field. She surly had a lot of courage to stand up and fight as she was doing, but she was picking the wrong fight.

The girl went on about how they should be peaceful, and how the two of them should leave the Uchiha's alone, as they have been 'through enough' already. Thalia simply scoffed at this remark, her father had betrayed her, stealing the thing she wanted most, the next best thing to repay him was by destroying his own place. Sighing, she quickly drew a few handsigns before announcing:

"All of you humans are so amusing, thinking you can order someone like me, _me _around. The act itself is simply laughable. Even so, you're asking me to stop destroying what I can consider my own land, and allow this world to become even more rotten? You're attempt at 'creating peace' will never come about, it should be evident by just looking at everyone here. Regardless it's foolish to continue talking, I should really just end things as they are now."

She raised her right arm, twirling her hand in a circle formation. The speed of her hand got faster and faster, until it came to a great halt. From the simple motion the air around her hand had instantly frozen, in a small sphere-ish form. Inside of it her fingers snapped, and the sphere had started to expand at an alarming rate. Even though it appeared to be expanding it truly wasn't, it was simply freezing any air molecules it touched, forever growing towards her opponent. Of course she would make sure this wouldn't effect Koji if it were to touch him, he would be frozen solid and could crack easily if it did.

"Ice Style: Frozen Air-Space! With this technique all of your life's will end here."​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 4, 2012)

*Sadao*

Making it to the top of the steps of the temple, Sadao fell to his knees. He could only stare at the stone bricks that were evenly placed in front of him. Something seemed to of gripped his heart and squeezed harder as he thought back to the people who attacked everyone at the tournament.

"Sadao..why are you here?" Sadao's eyes drifted toward the voice, and he could see his grandfather standing in the temple door's threshold, with a disappointed look on his face. "Weren't you suppose to win the tournament, what happened?"

Sadao did not answer him, or could not answer him. He slowly drifted his eyes back to the stones. The perfectly peaceful stones that sat there, bathing in the warm sunlight. 

Not a few seconds later, he felt a hand rest on his shoulder, which grabbed a handful of his jacket and pulled him to his feet. Sadao simply followed as he was being led into the temple. 

As he went inside, he heard a sigh from the dark area of the room. _"This wasn't suppose to happen boy. Now we don't know if you can survive the trail."_ Another old man wandered out of the shadows and bumped into a table in front of him. His eyes looked about, though the pale blue lenses that covered them, were evident that he had lost his eyesight long ago.

_"Do it, Sou Hai."_ Turning towards his Grandfather, Sadao could only mutter "Wha-?" before darkness overtook him.

*Some time Later*

Cold shackles gripped around his wrist's that dug into flesh. Slowly opening his eyes, Sou Hai noticed him waking up and walked towards him. "We wanted to wait until you grew some fighting spirit before we had you do this. But it seems we're pressed for time. So..." Grabbing a hilt off the table he then walked slowly towards him. _"Through the heart."_ "What?!" Turning the hilt upright, Sou Hai glared towards Sadao with his black empty eyes. "This is for you to become what you were always suppose to be. No matter how cruel it is, it needs to be done." "Tell me whats going on here!"

A golden blade of chakra slowly extended from the hilt, creating an echoing sound of what seemed like chimes from a Furin blowing in the wind. Pressing his hand against Sadao's chest, Sou Hai hesitated for a brief moment. "Don't ignore me! Talk to me God damn it!!"  Sou Hai then plunged the blade straight through his heart.

Pulling against the shackles, Sadao expected a searing pain to reverberate throughout his chest, yet he could only feel an increasingly warm sensation permeating his body. "Whats...going on here?" Looking towards the old blind man and then back at his grandfather, they seemed to be frozen in place. All he could hear at this moment were sparks from the forge popping and pieces of ember landing onto the ground in the other room. All until everything seemed to be melting away like a painting that had been ruined by water being poured onto it's canvas.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 4, 2012)

*Shinsou​*
_A soldier on my own, I don't know the way.
I'm riding up the heights... of shame.
I'm waiting for the call, the hand on the chest.
I'm ready for the fight... and fate._​
_Why? Why did she have to look like Rika?_ He moaned to himself, out of all the women she had to look like _her._ She made things difficult for Shinsou, he felt uncomfortable looking at her, scared if he did, he would stare at her for long periods and make her too uncomfortable. So for now he stuck looking down at the table.

"Damn...." 

"It seems like I will be needing your personal service." 

"I might cut that disgusting pig up and ruin the mission...."

Shinsou twisted his nose, even her personality reminded him of Rika. He thought this mission was going to be much more difficult for him that was. "I may forget to stop you at first so who knows you could fit in a slice or two on him." Shinsou said smiling, looking up at her, her face the spitting image of Rika, to the point he even heard Rika's voice once more before he quickly dropped his gaze, his face red slightly. 

However soon anger replaced his embarrassment, why was he acting so weak? What would Rika being saying if she saw him now? With this he composed himself, his light eyes looked up, powerful and piercing, awkward and fear were now cast from them completely. "So," He began strongly, "I take it your from a clan? What is your style?" He asked interested, plus if his life was in her hands he wanted to know at least some of her abilities. 

"Also you heard anything about this place we are going to? I only heard rumours and hearsay each thing weirder and crazier than the last." He asked, a part of him looking forward to exploring the mansion and seeing what lurked in the shadows there. His gourd resting against the wall behind him, as they sat together waiting for _Ash Fatbum_, the new name Shinsou had for their client. 

The waitress came over to them, *"Desert is here."* She said with a smile, bringing over trays of ice cream, cakes and confectionery. Laying it between the both of them. Shaking his head as he saw all the food being piled on the small table, he looked at Yomi and simply said. "Ash." But Shinsou was a sucker for cookie dough ice cream and helped himself to a bit, he may as well before Ash got back and would start crying as they had the smallest amounts of his food.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 4, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro looked at the main medical building in flames as another explosion went off. Romulus did some handseals to created a wind current to make the flames spread to another building connecting to another building of the medical center. Moro did not really hear the screams that was coming from the two medical buildings. Whoever was in their right now. She grabbed Romulus arm and they both ran through the flames of the first building to the back to make their exit and not get captured by the Uchiha guards. In Moro's heart it was not that damage she got done at all, it was better than leaving with out doing something to the Uchiha clan at all.

Moro and Romulus was both tired as war was nt one of their things t all, atleast they got some information. Moro was asleep on the back of the silver eolf. Romulus kept walking to get back into the north. As they reached Kurokasa village. They were stop by gurds as they got through from Romulus pass.

"Go to Makaan-san palace, I do not need to hear anything about any trouble from you doc or any of your wolves either."

Romulus was thinking that sercuity got tighter than ever around here, he put his pass back into his pocket. He walked with his wolves and Moro, it is raining like cats and dogs. His wolves growled at him to find shelter now. Romulus grolwed back as he and his wolves as the rain was washing the scents away from everyone who has been in this village. He growled at his wolves to followed him to a inn, it was the place and board to get out of the rain. He kicked open the door as he, Moro and the wolves enter the inn. Romulus lit a cigrette as he sat in a chair. The wolves shook the water off them. As the wolves snuggled up on the rug with Moro with the warm fire as they went to sleep as Romulus heard the pitter patter on the roof of the inn.


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2012)

Yomi
Liquid Time Arc​
She didn't say anything about the boys nervousness towards her, as long as he took care of himself, he was good with her. This mission was going to be her ticket to strengthening her clans name and also a way of getting stronger herself. Yomi crossed her legs as she felt the boys eyes on her, this was kind of weird...

As soon as she crossed her legs and arms, she felt a sudden change in his demenor. She looked over at him and saw that the nervousness was gone. That right there almost made the young Minamoto girl smile, or at least respect him a bit more than she already did. But compared to the client this man was on a golden pedestal..

Yomi cracked a grin at the boys joke as she slowly looked over to him and the waitress brought them some food.

"I hope you do forget." Yomi said as she reached over and grabbed a thin mint cookie before looking over at the boy who was asking questions.

She nodded her head, "My style?" Yomi asked confusingly before looking at her sword and slightly showing the blade off...

"Its sword play." Yomi said before taking another thin mint cookie before looking at him when he said Ash, Yomi looked around waiting for the man to come back but she didn't see him, and that made the girl happy.

"What about you?" Yomi asked, "You don't seem to be from the major clans...."

In other words, Yomi didn't feel the need to cut out his tongue and gut him where he stood. 

She placed her two elbows on the table before resting her her chin on her interlacing fingers.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 4, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*
*Life*

Fugetsu was walking around the Senju clan. He seen a lot of people happy. A lot of people interacting. He walked around where Azuma Senju would normally be. He was acting the same. He appeared to be in deep thought. 

Fugetsu turned around. Why was he still in the Senju clan. He had no reason to be there. As Fugetsu was walking he heard a baby laughter. He looked up and there was a mother and her child. And a man who appeared to be the baby father as well.

Fugetsu just watched. He assumed that they would walk around him but they did not. They just kept on walking. Fugetsu was confused? Why would they be walking right towards him.

Fugetsu watched as they were inches away from literally bumping into him. But something unexpected happen. They went right through him! Fugetsu turned around and the family continued walking.

Fugetsu had a shocked dumb looking face on his look. What the hell just happened. Fugetsu to the left seen a flower shop. He ran in there. He seen the store owner. A friendly woman. He waved his hand in her face but there was no response. 

And then this man walk right through Fugetsu and began talking to the lady. Fugetsu did not understand. No one noticed him. Heck people are going right through him. Fugetsu had to find a way to get someone to notice him so he could get to the bottom of this!

Fugetsu started knocking some pots with flowers in them down. Each made loud breaking noises and glass was all over the floor. Still no one noticed. And when Fugetsu looked back up all the pots were still on the counter and not broken! What was happening!

"*WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING!!!!!*"

Fugetsu opened his eyes. He was out of his casual clothes. He was wearing a plain black T shirt with boxer shorts. He was in a wooden house. Blanket sheets covered him. Fugetsu sat up. 

It was only a drea....nightmare. Fugetsu got up and looked out the window. He could see lush grass and many trees. He sighed. It was so quiet. Life was different now. He was not in the Senju clan any more. He abandoned the clan. 

And yet he was still having dreams about it. He wondered if anybody noticed he was missing. He doubted it. He had no one there who cared for him. Not even the clan leader would notice he had been gone for 4 days. 

All he knew was he never was going back. He had no reason. Fugetsu looked up at the many bags he had. Good thing he packed all his things....literally. And it was perfect he knew a technique that allows him to make a wooden house!

"Today I have a mission with Tenshi! And Zuko finally decided to tag along. And I heard someone else might. Wonder who?"

Fugetsu got up. He had no time to eat. By how it looked outside it seems like he was a hour late! He did not even wash his face or get any breakfast. He just quickly changed. He would be surprised if his T shirt was not even backwards.

As Fugetsu ran outside he looked down and he smiled. His T shirt was not backwards. But something felt weird....his legs felt the wind. He then stopped. He was still in his boxer shorts! He forgot pants!

Fugetsu ran back inside the house and quickly put on his pants. He then looked in circles and then examined his outfit. Everything was there. Fugetsu ran outside and closed the door and left.

"Gotta hurry. Cant be late cant be late cant be late!"


----------



## Burke (Mar 5, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> *Shizune Rousha
> *_~A Strange Man~_
> 
> Shizune realized that this man had been the one they needed to follow and escort, but why did they exactly need to do this? He didn't seem that important, even if he was a bit wealthy. In fact, he seemed different from what she thought he would be like. From the message it appeared that he would be thinking only for himself, and only cared about himself. However by appearance it looked as if he was just trying to make sure he would live. Maybe he wasn't entirely bad and just a bad writer? Regardless she decided it was too early to trust him.
> ...



*Lineage of Dou*

_Meeting Shizune_​
Dou held the now overused piece of parchment as he read over Shizunes request. He nodded and figured this information the best to go over first, yet as Dou looked up and around, it seemed he had other matters to go over. He turned to see Charmer observing himself rather intensely in a nearby mirror.

"So." The man called out, his back turned to them, yet keeping his eyes on them throughout his admiring. "Whats with the mask and tha... thing you got goin' on there." He made a motion across his face that resembled the mark that Dou recently created across his masks features. 

"Well.." Dou started as he brought his hand up to his chin, though it didnt seem the man cared much for the answer. "Sir, I believe we should go over the finer details of our mission." Charmer turned to look at Dou. "Er, like our destination... where will we be traveling."

"Hmm, guess i hadnt put that in the request." He walked foward. "Though, its not important, you wouldnt know the area anyways... Ill... lead you along as we go." In his hand, he fiddled a coin between his fingers. "Besides you lot just concentrate on my protection for the journey aaaand ill concern myself with all that."

Dou made an odd look from behind his mask, this mans whole prescense and demeanor was off putting. He figured that any other questions he was wondering about would be met with much the same answer, he understood that they already knew enough of the situation. "I figure, then, that we should make our leave?" He questioned.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 5, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery 
Tournament ARC

The young mnan hand hand been held between her grip, thrown like a stone, he soon met the wall of the stadium, the power that that throw held was enough to blow his winds out, his head felt dizzy, due to earlier lack of blood lost, his breath was tough, he was unable to battle in a 100% state. No, he couldn't allow these woman to best him, he lips started to form a rather pain filled smirked, his teeth clenched, due to the unbelievable amount of pain that radiated within his self, he could hold the pain and so he coughed... blood.

Damn it.

The thoughts whirled through his head, the pain is unbelievable, but then again, when was he ever gonna let any other human dignify themselves stronger than him? He noticed a female, another one standing before him, stupid little... why was she risking her life?  This brought his plan to go to naught, but hell, what could go wrong. Ryoji noticed that some veil of Ice was causing the air around to become frozen. Ryoji painfully lauged, extending his hands and using a load of his chakara to his Melody Arm. He threw a wave of sound that resounded towards the young woman's ears, causing her body to become stiff, paralyzed.

"Don't compare to you, you human low life."

He soon created a bow and arrows after forming some seals quickly, placing his hand on his pouch he picked a sting that held a large amount of tags. Counted the total would equal that to at least 15 tags, the arrow was thrown towards this blue eyes woman that stood before them at a total of 200 miles per hour, taking advantage of her motionless state, the air began to expand father and farther, the arrow, being made of his ice, a pure ice, was not affected, however the tags were, but this wasn't enough to stop the arrow for continuing his course, the arrow landed on her feet, even though his tags were frozen, before they managed to his the ground, he formed his hand seal and caused them to explode. They might have been frozen, but that did not mean they couldn't do their original purpose.

His hand was brought to his mouth, coughing rather horribly, he continued to spew out blood. Not helping it, he was brought to his knees. Unable to continue his barrage.

"Damn it... I can't help it... But... I need to... finish this quickly."

*--------------------------*

Ikuto Uchiha LT

The young man heard growls of beast behind him, his mien was serious as he witnessed a familiar looking woman behind him, she spoke, but Ikuto kept silent as she approached, his blade swung the moment she was within range of him, pointing the katana to in between her eyes.

"Don't come any closer."

He couldn't envision her correctly, her image was slightly blurred, no, more like he could envision her further than he could normally could, yet his eyes didn't show any signs of the sharingan, he was holding that sense back, as a kid that hated these mongrels Uchiha that he had been placed on... he could not withstand the tough of having their clans curse stained upon him.

"Go away... Uchiha trash."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"You just called yourself trash, baka."

Moro pull up her hand, touching the blade. She move the blade between her eyes, to her side. She had a feeling he had some eye problems as well. Maybe she could help him, she activated her sharigan. She came closer to this Uchiha,  she ran her hand to his hand that the dull part of this guy sword to the guy's hand. She turn his wrists to turn the sword down ward. 

"Whatever you have let it out, even though you do not want to. I don't like helping people out. Espcially a Uchiha, I pick a bargain with you. I want to feel emotions and I doubt you can help me."

Moro had a feeling this would lead into a kenjutsu fight or had the feeling she had to knock him out. She waited what this Uchiha's next move. She know both Tomos were showing right now. Her wolves back, her she looked at the guy with her sharigan as she recognized the guy around the Uchiha village. In her mind she erased all of her friends in the Uchiha clan, to not remember than only by voice. She did not to remember childhood friends.

"Why would any Uchiha would come after me, to only to steal my eyes, even though a curse is a blessing and a blessing is a curse."


----------



## Alpha (Mar 5, 2012)

*Shinsou*

_Let me clap 'em with the reminder flow,
I was best newcomer... Time ago,
You're all past your sell by date to me,
I'm different, I sell out when you add a venue & date to me._​
Shinsou watched her as she reached for a cookie, she spoke slowly which was rather annoying. As she indicated her style of combat, _Sword play, huh?_ Shinsou thought. Perhaps that would be useful, but the the art of Kenjutsu was a dangerous, which left you open to many way in which you could be countered and even more your attacks were mostly predictable and easily countered. Than Shinsou stopped, this woman was now his partner, _no not like that you dirty perves, yeah I am talking to you in a post, YOU I see you reading, fucking trash_. Anyways, his thoughts of how best to dismantle a Kenjutsu user stopped there. 

"What about you?"

"You don't seem to be from the major clans...."

"Me... I dunno if I am from a clan... I am the only person I know who can do what I can... So I am alone... Others would say special or perhaps unique, but to me that only means I am alone and I am different." He said solemnly, moving the spoon in his ice cream in a circular motion, his appetite gone now completely.

"But let me show you what I do..." Shinsou said, heaving his sand gourd to rest it on the table in between them.

Taking off the lid, he dug his hand into the gourd, withdrawing a handful of sand from it. He twisted his hand and opened his palm revealing the sand. It just lay there for a moment, as if it was all anti-climatic. Until suddenly the sand began to shake in Shinsou' palm, and the sand began to move together forming a sphere hovering above his hand now. Shinsou' eyes concentrating as he stared intently at the sand, the sphere now losing sand as it began to fall back to his palm now in the sea of sand two figures began to rise until all the sand had now formed two small warriors of sand with Katana's. Both the man charging at each other and entering a choreographed fight scene right then and there on Shinsou' palm, the fight extremely acrobatic as if the sand warriors were truly alive and battling for their lives until the sand dropped once more back into his hand. This time the sand rose once more, forming an extremely beautiful young girl's face. _Rika's_. It was not until the face was complete did Shinsou remember Yomi was the spitting image of Rika, red faced he quickly broke the face as the sand fell and stuffed it hastily back into his gourd. 

Luckily for him Ash had returned from the toilet, toilet paper hanging out the back of his shorts. His face in horror as he had seen them eat some of _his_ desert. Tears formed into his eyes as he began to cry due to the fact someone had eaten the small amounts of his food. Before running off to order his own desert this time and he would guard it with his life.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2012)

Yomi
Liquid Time Arc​
Sand control...

He was dangerous, something like that was rare and even dangerous to the point if he wanted to he could probably become a dangerous foe. Yomi didn't say a word as she slowly watched his art, he was fluid with it, almost like her with her sword, but it seemed that he need to concentrate heavily. And as long as he had an idea of what he wanted to do the sand followed suit.  A nice trick almost too nice, but it also represent his feeling because for a minute the sand did look like her.

The boy turned bright red and it caused the sand to mess up....

She looked at him for a moment and considered what was on his mind, but she stopped his thoughts were none of her concern. Yomi turned away as she saw Ash return, her patience was slowly dimming down with the man and it caused the girl to look to clutch on her sword. If it wasn't for the Minamoto clan need to impress and show their strength, she would have been out of here.

But at the same time it was her pride that was also on the line...

Yomi reached over to grab some tea, as she slowly sipped it she looked over to Ash.

"I was wondering when do you want to start this mission." she asked before closing her eyes letting the tea slowly go down, "And what about this house, you haven't told us anything yet."

She placed her tea on the table, "Sorry the excitement of it all...Its makes me shiver a bit." Yomi said,"I wish to know why you want to investigate so heavily into something of this supernatural place."


----------



## Bringer (Mar 5, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Tournament Arc*
_My job as a shinobi_


Tenshi stared at the woman. She looked like the type of person who was not the evil type. But just like her fighting style she is cold as ice! Tenshi took a few steps back with a ready smile. This time she was going to cut loose. No holding back. She then gently replied to the woman.

"Good you know your place. You seem to refer to me as a human implying you are not? Why is that. Well I know. Your fool of hate. You are just bored. Its pathetic! And I will put a stop to it. Ryoji. I hope we can put are differences aside from what happened last time."

Tenshi focused her Byakugan on her area. That woman was focusing her chakara on something powerful. And Ryoji....chakara was low. And he was not in great condition. Tenshi aimed her daggers at the woman.

"I will te..ll you once more...gi..give up!"

She spoke with a tone of weakness in her voice. This was not Tenshi nature. Though it was her job as a shinobi! She watched the woman. As soon as Tenshi seen her make a slight movement with a hand seal Tenshi reacted quickly.

"No more chances!"

Tenshi threw both her daggers at the woman with full intent to kill. As the daggers soared Tenshi Byakugan seen chakara in the air. And how the air was changing. Tenshi then clenched her teeth. The daggers were close to the woman but stopped. They appeared to be frozen. The daggers fell down midair on the ground.

Tenshi did not have any counter to a technique like that. She stepped a few more steps back to get some distance. Though something happened to all that ice. Tenshi Byakugan picked up chakara coming from Ryoji. And her Byakugan seen a wave of chakara go towards the woman.

It was focused. So Ryoji arm right there...the same arm he used to defeat Fugetsu manipulated sound. And it was so focused it did not hit everyone all around him. The ice in the air shattered from the focused sound. And there is no way that woman would be able to react to sound.

Tenshi pulled out her steel fans and focused her chakara in them. She was now using her chakara infusion technique. Ryoji made a opening and Tenshi would take it. Tenshi quickly tossed the fans and then smiled.

Her chakara infusion technique not only made the fans cutting abilities enhanced it allowed her to maneuver or to move her fans mid air as she wished. Tenshi had each fan go apart from each other. One went right and the other went left.

They then went forward and traveled in a curve. Both fans were behind the woman. And then Tenshi made the fans shoot towards the woman at full speed from behind. She then released the technique. She did not care if the fans hit the woman or not.

Ryoji seemed chakara drained. And injured. Tenshi took the opportunity and sprinted towards Ryoji. Due to the fact they were so close together it would not take long. And also the woman would be busy even if it was for 10 seconds.

Tenshi did not waste time saying what she was doing. One of her hands glowed green. Tenshi Byakugan could see where Ryoji injuries were at. She quickly used the technique on the most damage area on his body. Her Healing palm technique did not heal wounds permanently. Though it would be able to make the pain and damage go away for a period of time.

Though she did not treat it well because she only used the technique for 5 seconds. Her hand switched from green to blue. She then physically touched Ryoji shoulder. Chakara poured from Tenshi to Ryoji. Ryoji began to glow in a blue aura. Tenshi only used the technique for 5 seconds meaning he got a small dosage of chakara.

Tenshi quickly got back up and did a defensive stance. By now this woman would be skilled enough to be ready to fight. And Ryoji was now in a better condition then he was a moment ago.

"Ryoji forgive me. I was unable to replenish your chakara or heal your wounds properly or completely. Though I assume it should be enough. Plus if I did so it would take to much time and it would be taxing on my chakara. So now lets fight together and win."

Tenshi let out a slight smile towards Ryoji and then her face once again was serious towards the woman. Tenshi stared at her. She never liked fighting. Though it was the only way.

"Before I hold you back and fight you to my best of my abilities."

Tenshi spoke but quickly had a thought in her head.

_"Ev..even though it wou..would not be en..enough to beat y..you."_

"Please tell me what is your name?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2012)

*Koji Kazama*

A look of wide-eyed insanity etched itself on Koji's face as his legs sawed through the earthy shield below him. He had temporarily been deterred in crushing Zero Enma by the Senju knucklehead, but his blood lust was insatiable. He landed on bended knee his gaze never leaving Zero nor the Senju who had saved them. He had high hopes for Fugetsu but when Koji was like this there was no stopping him, his prey had been marked accordingly.

As he got to a standing position three walls formed around him seemingly blocking off escape, well not entirely. The top was open but the little girl playing samurai was headed straight for him. She brandished her sword and spoke as if she had a chance to stop him. The ones who were defiant to the end were his favorite to bite. Two orbs whirled around her, the pace tortoise like and therefore agonizing for him.

*WHOOSH*

*Zero Enna*

The clown prince watched on trying to regain his breath. His back still badly burnt and a couple of his ribs were shattered. He chuckled to himself, as this was not how he imagined his day going whatsoever. He watched the Senju and Samurai work in tandem however out of the corner of his eye he saw that stupid little girl cooking something up. She was tensing up to throw something and he saw the paper hanging...

"You idiot you're going to blow her up too!!" Zero's voice strained but it was too late she threw six tags but this did not go unnoticed by their enemy even with the dust kicked up.

*DOTON DOMU

CLINK*

Koji put his forearm up causing Yomi's sword strike to glance off his iron hide. Zero struggled to get to his feet, he needed to intervene he needed to get back into this fight. He grunted mightily the bulging veins all over his body evidence of the strain. 

Looking into the dust cloud he could the silhouettes of Yomi and Koji. In a blink or you'll miss it moment the Viper planted his foot and pressed forward with a mighty palm uprooting Yomi. Her body skipped like a pebble as she made it up and over the lip of the crater.

*DATI BUTSU INKAN*

The stonewalls around him came down instantaneously falling down on top of him blanketing him...

*BOOM*

A thunderous fireball erupted from the epicenter of the crater. The intense flames shot upward like some kind of hellfire geyser. There was no mistake about this it was a direct hit...

The arena began to get cold from Thalia's attack but Zero didn't take his eyes off what was now a cloud of smoke and dust. He could see what no one else saw with his eye, a beautiful luminous prominence that shone through the clouds. 

*Kukuku*

"You stupid stupid girl. Just like the rest of them. No regard for the lives of others, willing to spill blood if it means getting to your mean. You do not know righteousness. This is the difference between us two and you ants. The venom of the Viper will infect all impiety and cleanse the world entire!! HAHAHAHA!!!" Koji laughed crazily into his hands as the ground beneath his feet began to rumble. The older teen had completely snapped, his demeanor shifting completely. He began to float upward above the crater as the cold snap from Thalia?s jutsu began to take hold of the arena, icing over the crater in moments. Koji motioned for all of them to come at him.

?ZAHAHAHAHAHAZAHAHAHA!!!? Zero bellowed with laughter at the hopelessness of their situation. His body was a wreck, the kids who had come to help were falling all over themselves, and their wasn?t a single person in sight who could help them. Zero stood back gathering his last vestiges of chakra. He was going to have to pick the right moment?.​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 6, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

_'No, my attack ended up going off hurting that girl by mistake, that wasn't my intention but I must move on. And so I must take some time to take in information.'_

"Enma set up for our next attack."

Aoi's eyes darted from left to right and noticed the Viper's team mate activate a powerful ice technique, this began to worry her. Enma grabbed the metal wire from her fingers and her ninja tool pouch and began to tie themselves together in the wake of the explosion. Then her eyes darted to Zero still fatigued as she brought out two scrolls.

_'I was going to use that lack of energy against him earlier and still can now if I use him correctly, and not to mention but her technique will be on me quite soon. WAIT!'_

She looked closely at his expression when he watched the woman use this ice technique, and noticed something strange.

_'He's seen this technique before. Anyone would be surprised from such a dangerous move, but if he has seen this type of attacks before hopefully she has been here long enough to...'_ Her eyes raised up to the clouds looming above them._ 'As I hoped, the heat is escaping her sudden attack that would inadvertently change the weather. Her technique is causing everything to freeze in the immediate area of her attack which would cause the cold of the attack to react with the heat of the surrounding area. The heat and moisture of the area would rise into the sky above to counteract the sudden temperature change. She must have used this technique before and is now setting her own self up to fail by the looks of how dark the clouds look. Although she would have known this, but possibly.'_ 

Aoi looked closer at the woman when she began to unravel the scrolls as Enma spun with her. Enma was tied to her connecting his stomach to her back to give Aoi an extra set of hands in her next move, and as Aoi began her hand signs she noticed that the woman was tired.

_'This technique must cost a considerable amount of chakra and because of this she never used it enough to notice what she is doing. Its going to rain and hard from the area she is affecting. She would kill herself and that man with the power of nature itself. But I have to buy a couple of minutes for that work. Dam, I hope that kid's tag's would break apart from the ice. Anyway's, this will have to be my last attack. Twin rising dragons.'_

Enma began to take out exploding tags and smoke bombs as they rose into the air. Aoi looked back at her opponent, the Viper who was now coming out of the crater.

_'Good he had a nice and long speech for me.'_

 Aoi began to quickly summon and throw the weapons primarily crowding them in the four directions, like a compass pattern, which were improved by Enma giving certain weapons an exploding tag. Altough she made sure to throw a couple of star kunai at Koji to keep his eyes on her. The weapons with an exploding tag on them are a wind mill blade, a rope and stone bola, an all metal bola, and four of her kunai. Making sure to throw at least one in each direction and between them. Once they reached the zenith of the technique Enma switched to adding smoke bombs to the last kunai that were then thrown at the crowded areas and one directly below her. All the smoke bombs began to go off which was when Aoi summoned her iron doll and held onto it using gravity to quickly retreat into the smoke cloud below when she had finished. Aoi untied Enma and her from each other and stayed in the protection of her doll by hiding behind it. Using this protection she removed half the ties on her fingers onto Enma's which he immediately used the transformation technique to make the doll look just like Aoi. She looked past the image of her self to see a shadowed figure ahead through the smoke. Next Enma would transform into her to begin a mass of attacks.

_'I've finished setting up my final attack. I'll let the doll protect me so I can make my next move.'_


----------



## Kei (Mar 6, 2012)

Yomi/Koe
Reject​
It was a simple moment, a moment that made everything that ever happen flash before her eyes, it was almost like the moment of death everyone talked about. That one moment where everything someone ever did, every mistake, every laugh, smile, argument, feeling, was slamming against a person heart like a sledge hammer. This made Yomi eyes widen as she realized something as her sword grazed against the man iron hide.

The girl's eyes for a moment was a portal to her deep and quivering soul, the way they shook, the way that they had just realized what just happened. The moment where at the same thought was followed by the wish of not being killed came from, but in reality.

Yomi was never really alive in the first place, a replacement for one that tried to take her life, but something didn't want to see her die. Something changed in the future for her and made Yomi. The girl that was not suppose to exist in the first place...

All these thoughts rushed into the girl head as she realized that she was left wide open...Her body tensed up as she prepared herself for the attack....

But nothing could prepare her the force of it all...

He planted his foot and pressed forward with a mighty palm uprooting Yomi...

Her eyes widen as she felt her ribs cave in, stabbing her in an area that she didn't even know. As her body went up in the air and Yomi gasped in pain, a nice chunk of her blood flew out of his mouth and on to him! 

Soon her mind snapped back and soon she slammed against the ground like the pebbles did water...

Yomi slammed into a the wall of the stadium and pain radiated against her body as the dust began to settle. 

"Damn..."Yomi smiled as blood ran down her mouth and her bang covered up her head injuries

"Its my turn Yomi..." Koe said as she placed her hand over the girls eyes, luring her off to sleep so she can rest. The true self was in pain as much as Yomi was, but in truth it didn't matter, they were suppose to be dead any way.

The warmth of it lulled Yomi to sleep, a peaceful one as the true owner of the body came out. 

"Humans....They never change..." Koe said as she began to do hand signs, "They are disgusting and never know when to quit their selfish ways. They use and abuse the powers that nature gave them for their own personal games..."

Koe moved out of the cater as the blood dropped down the ground, "Humans make it hard for those who actually abide by mother nature rules, they take too much and then turn around when and complain that its not enough." Koe touched her body, "The earth screams in pain for what these beast do...And they require me to be the judge of these humans."

Blood splattered down the girl open mouth, as the girl pointed the sword outwards.

Ragurren was summoned but something was wrong...A more darker aura surrounded him, just like it did Koe who looked at the man in front of her. The one that harmed Yomi...And then the other humans...

"I rather die than live in a world where you exist..." Koe said, "Your existence alone sickens the earth and makes it cry, you wouldn't even make good fertilizer. A man....No..."

Koe closed her eyes and smiled, *"A LITTLE BOY!" *Koe stretched out each syllable in the word, "Like you have no place here...You are wasting space along with that wrench over there,  I really hope you two enjoy your time in hell but I don't even think if there was a hell they wouldn't accept rejects like you two~"

Koe giggled as the pain radiated from her body, something was entirely too wrong with the girl. The feeling of warmth and excitement overwhealmed the pain and fear she had inside her heart! This wasn't her! This was some other being that true feelings!

"Hahaa..." Koe laughed as she placed her hand over her hair, "You know what is really pathetic? You haven't even killed one person that fought you, ney~ I bet it makes you feel like a man beating up kids hmm? Mmmm answer me reject...."

"Does inflicting pain give ya a stiffy?" Koe asked, "Does it? Do pretty bitchy over there don't do it for ya? And since you can't get it up you have to take it out on little kids? Mmmm what a nasty pedo bear you are~"

"Ha.....What a sad life you live mmm reject? A regret from your original place and now even a reject here..."


----------



## Bringer (Mar 6, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Tournament Arc*
_Rage, a new confidence is born_

Fugetsu slapped his head hard. He was trying to process what was happening! So many things were going down. So many things he had to keep track of in this situation. So many people he had to help. He took a deep breathe and started to think. He then gulped. Not in fear just to clear his throat even though he was not prepared to talk. He just wanted to think.

He quickly opened his eyes. Yomi was sent flying back like a pebble. So Fugetsu attack failed? Koji was planning to let all of them freeze in the cold icy mist. The coldness relaxed Fugetsu but after a while it started to irritate him. He started to become numb.

Though he looked up and saw Aoi attack the person who caused this icy mist. Surely enough it would be enough to stop the technique. Fugetsu was numb from the ice. He just had a relaxed smile. He had to process what was happening. He tipped over and landed on his back and thought.

_"Okay Yomi was just repelled. Zero is on the ground. Aoi just used a big attack. Koji is floating."_

Fugetsu sighed in relief. He always hated when to much things were happening at once. Meaning he had to pause for his brain to process it. So what would be his next move? Would he stay as defense. Will he switch to offense. Should he give up? Were these people truly right? 

"No.....there wrong........destruction wont solve any problems...though I used to think that way..." 

_"I still remember that day. When my parents died. It was a peaceful night. Though it was around the time when Uchiha and the Senju would go to war. I was only 6 years old at the time. The Uchiha had planned a sneak attack. I still remember it. Those eyes..."_

*Flashback*

"Oh Fugetsu.....I wish you were not such a sloppy eater."

Fugetsu had his face in a bowl of ramen. He was making disgusting slurping noises. He took his face out of the bowl with a huge smile. His face was a mess of noodles. He began to giggle.

"If I am to get strong like daddy then I have to eat. HAHA"

"Oh you. You know you look just like your father."

Fugetsu seen her mom get a napkin. She started to wipe Fugetsu face. She giggled while she was doing it. As she threw away the napkin she noticed there was one noodle stuck to Fugetsu face. She laughed as Fugetsu grabbed the hanging noodle and ate it.

"Oh yo- FUGETSU GET DOWN!"

Fugetsu felt him self be tackled by his mother. Her body was hanging over his. He heard windows breaking and seen many ninja surrounding him. Kunai rained down and Fugetsu used her self as a meat shield to protect Fugetsu.

Fugetsu seeing his mother like this and in pain tears began to water. What was happening! A tear fell down but he felt a hand touch his face. It was his mother. She had a calm cheery smile. She wiped his tear with her hands. But then she coughed some blood.

"Mo..mommy?"

"Shh everything will be okay."

Fugetsu seen all those ninja jump up in the air with swords and they were ready to finish him and his mother. Though a wooden dome broke through the floor of the house and protected them.

"HANA! FUGETSU! Are you okay!"

Tsuyoi which was Fugetsu father yelled. Fugetsu heard a lot of man scream and a lot of ruckus. Then he heard a ripping noise as his father ripped the wooden dome with his bear hands. He then grabbed Hana hands and Hana was holding Fugetsu and he pulled them out.

"Are you all ok- GUH!!!!"


Blood splattered on Hana and Fugetsu. A sword pierced through Tsuyoi back. He coughed so much blood. Then 5 more swords went through his back. Fugetsu and Hana looked in shock.

"We took him down. We took him down!! HOORA!"

Fugetsu felt his mother grip tighten. Blood was all over Fugetsu. His mother was loosing a lot of blood as well. The ninja took there swords out of Tsuyoi and aimed it at Hana and Fugetsu but then.

"AHHHH!!!"

Fugetsu uncle Toranku came and used wooden spikes to kill all the ninja. They all fell down. Fugetsu heard his uncle yell out something but Fugetsu was to focused on his mother. Hana rubbed Fugetsu hair and face and used a weak whisper.

"Me and your father will always love you. Toranku...please take care of h..hi..him."

Fugetsu watched his mother as her eyes closed. She was silenced. Fugetsu could not believe what happened. All he remembered was him screaming and crying and yelling no. Then everything was black.

*End flashback*

_"After that I wanted to destroy the Uchiha clan. Until....that impossible mental meeting happened with his parents and dead uncle. Now I have nothing. But they showed me the wrong of my idea. Revenge is not the answer. And the Uchiha is my family! And I will protect my family. SENJU AND UCHIHA! And one day..peace will come. PEACE!! Thats it. Thats what he wanted. PEACE! I now understand."_

Fugetsu who was zoned out for what seemed like hours but was really minutes got up. The sage of 6th paths. He sealed the Juubi in him self......he had kids and choose the one who was best to bring peace. That was it. He wanted peace.

"YOU!!! How dare you!!!"

Fugetsu got up and began walking slowly towards the floating man who was signaling everyone to come towards him. Fugetsu fist was clenched and he had no found rage. A new confidence.

"Me...I mean the Sen-......both the Senju clan and the Uchiha clan!! We are descendants of the sage of 6th paths. He is my great great great grandfather! Well give or take a great. Thats besides the point! He wanted peace! And you are right now trampling on what he worked for. I only wish he was here to effortlessly destroy you.  Sure this shinobi world is not completely peaceful. But as his descendant I will end you!"

Fugetsu sprinted. He sprinted until he was next to Yomi. Rage made his chakara go crazy. He gave her a are you ready to kick ass look. He nodded at her and looked back to Koji.

"I am right behind you Yomi! Shorty! I mean Aoi. I will need your help as well. And boy dressed up as a clown...sorry I dont know your name. Try to get your self off the floor. *RIGHT NOW ITS ALL OR NOTHING*!

Fugetsu took off his jacket revealing a plain black T shirt. He then cracked his knuckles with a smirk on his face. He threw his jacket on the floor as a breeze rustled Fugetsu hair. He knew Tenshi was doing everything she can to hold off her opponent. Cut that everyone was.

"Lets go!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 7, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​










​
Before Elle could say anything, the ground violently shook. An earthquake? No it had felt more like an aftermath of an explosion. Dashing towards the window, he saw smoke escaping through the roof of the Pod 2 Stadium. 

"_This doesn't look good..._"

Was Ignis & Gladiolus safe? Is his father fighting? Even more important, who was exactly attacking the Pod 2 Stadium? This did not make any sense at all. Rakiyo Uchiha was the host of the tournament so he couldn't have planned this. As possibilities entered his head, he tried to connect those possibilities together. If Rakiyo Uchiha did not plan this, then the only third party that he knew was that one mysterious figure that his father told him about at the clan gathering. 

Since it was likely because both the announcement of the Tournament and the meeting with that mysterious figure happened within the hour during that time. Noctis turned away from the window and head towards Elle. Seeing that he has a chance to confront the person who caused the Meteor shower, he didn't have enough time to ask Elle what he wanted. 

Passing by Elle, Noctis looked straight forward right past her. He didn't have the confidence or interest in asking her now. 

"_Elle, the stadium is under attack. I'm sorry but I have to go check it out. My father's still somewhere in that mess. So I'll see you next time._" 

Saying that, Noctis dashed towards the men's changing room without hearing her response. Within seconds, he hastily changed into his attire and jolted out of the hot springs and towards the Pod 2 Stadium. 

Approaching closer and closer, he witnessed yellow eyed shadow made creatures fighting against various ninja. They all were summoning's made by one person. As he trailed the fighting, it had led to the Pod 2 stadium. 

"_I have no doubt now. Someone with a massive chakra able to summon these creatures and explosions must be connected with that Meteor shower. I can't miss this opportunity._"

A shadow creature suddenly had caught the boy off guard, raising it's claw to grab a hold of his foot. Doing so, he lost his balance only to retaliate by landing on his hands. The shadow creature released his foot from his grasp getting ready to pounce on the boy. 

Within the second, Noctis performed a backflip to maintain his distance. As he had done, the shadow creature immediately leaped at him. Noctis charged his right hand to form a lance made out of lightning release to raise it towards the incoming creature straight away. 

As the creature impacted the tip of the lance, the shadow dissipated erasing it's existence. He couldn't waste time, he had to make it into the Pod 2 stadium. As he continued to dash towards the entrance, the sound of battle was heard around him. Shinobi made up of Uchiha, Senju, and other various clans were fending off these creatures thus making it easier for Noctis to pass through, especially at a high speed.

Upon entering the core of the stadium, Noctis noticed familiar people fighting individuals that stood out from the rest. Fugetsu, Tenshi, Yomi, and even Zero Enma were attacking who seems to be the cause of this conflict. Noctis observed the environment around him, and noticed a floating man from above near a sector of the audience seats. 

His appearance sounded exactly of what the person his father had seen. The person who admitted to causing the destruction of the clan villages from all over the country. The person who destroyed and killed the innocent people of his clan. 

Ignoring the enormous battle occurring in the middle of the Pod stadium, Noctis head towards the floating man above. Upon approaching him, he seemed too focused on the battle occurring below to notice the boy from behind.

Noctis leaned back against a pillar facing him and crossed his arms. Closing his eye's he confidently opened his mouth,

"_I see you seem to be the source of the destruction occurring here....._"

Pausing for a moment for him to get his attention and look behind. Opening his mouth again, his face expression turned serious and his voice deepened,

"_I'm going to ask this once and only once.... Are you the person who caused the meteor shower destroying the villages within the country and nearly wiping out every clan._"

Regardless of his answer, Noctis knew he had to stop him. Clenching his fist and biting his teeth, Noctis knew that the person in front of him had matched the description of the person his father described to him who supposedly caused the meteor shower. This was the only opportunity he had at this point.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 7, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_










​
The clashing of two individuals were heard. The famous Fields of Disward was being used by none other than the Prince of the Ranens and his newly found comrade. 

"*Hey Kid, your pretty good at dodging like a little monkey. But your not gonna get anywhere if you don't hurt me.*"

His clawed fist slammed down onto the ground leaving a mark behind as Noctis swiftly avoided the dire blow. Retreating back, he landed onto the ground with friction rubbing against his leather shoes eventually stopping him from sliding back any further. 

"_I must say, you make a pretty decent training partner... I guess I was a tad bit wrong about you._" 

Ifrit appeared beside Noctis as he raised his fist ready to punch the boy's frail body forward.

"*What's that supposed to mean, kid?*" 

As behemoth's fist closed into Noctis, he had to use one of his shards of Crystallis to guard against his upcoming blow. Upon the activation of the famous eyes of the Ranen clan, the Shard of Libra materialized at the exact position the blow was going to be dealt. 

*K-ASHHH!*

The shattering of crystals were heard. Noctis was left unharmed as the shard had stopped the punch given from the beast. 

"_Your speed is surprising as always, but you cannot break through my shards._"

"*Heh, you know I have two hands right?*"

The other fist of the beast pushed forward around the shard of crystals and directly aiming to harm the boy. With the eye's the Surigan, Noctis had enough time to foretell the near future as soon as he materialized his shard. In simple words, Noctis knew he was going to use his other fist to strike and at the exact position of where it would strike. 

With this knowledge, the boy immediately ducked underneath his punch and charged his own fist with lightning release. Moving beneath Ifrit's fur-filled arm, he found himself in front of the fire behemoth, feeling the heavy breathing coming from his monstrous jaw. 

"_As I predicted..._"

With both of Ifrit's hands occupied and not enough time to counter, Noctis was freely able to make his next move in the next few seconds. As his right leather gloved fist gained enough lightning release, he landed a punch straight to the side of his face, paralyzing his cheek from the tip of the bone and knocking his whole down to the side. 

The beast scratched his rubbed his cheek, and growled at the boy in front of him. 

"*Damit, kid! You always get me with that damn punch of yours! Those eyes of yours are pretty useful. Wish I had something like that!*"

"_I have to get stronger for my clan and even for my sake. I can tell there's going to further danger threatening not just my clan but the world.... Anyways, you alright, Ifrit?_"

Crossing his arms, he looked down at the calm and gentle fire behemoth lying on the ground with grievance. 

"*Well kid, you seem pretty set on what you want to do. Glad I'm helping you out on that.*"

The beast rose up from the green plains, still feeling up on his paralyzed cheek. Stretching his massive arms, he suddenly changed the expression on his face. His nose became active and sniffed the silent air. 

"_Is something wrong?_"

The curious expression rose from Noctis's face towards the oddly behaving beast. 

"*Kid, there's something else around here. You said noone else but you trains in this place right?*" 

Noctis turned around and looked around in the distance surrounded by trees. He formed a series of hand seals, then slammed his palms into the ground.

"*Lightning Release!!!*"

His special lightning streams surged into the ground as they were manipulated under the boy's control. 

"_I'll search him out with my lightning streams. They can be able to detect levels of Chakra Nature. It shouldn't be hard to find a different level of Chakra nature from this field and the forest surrounding it. I can only confirm someone else is here, but I won't be able to exactly pin point their position._"

Ifrit looked curiously as he saw Noctis do this for the very first time. With Noctis focusing into his streams, he eventually detected a different level of a Chakra nature apart from the environment. This Chakra Nature was familiar to him, he had felt this very same nature from before.

"_Is that Moro Uchiha's chakra nature? What is she doing here in Ranen Territory?!_"

Thinking to himself, he looked at Ifrit who was waiting for a response. Seeing his nose could detect another, he wondered if his summoned companion could track them.

"_Ifrit, there is someone here. But I don't think this person's much of a threat, though I do want to ask her about something. Can your nose do more than detecting, like tracking?_"

"*Leave it to me kid! My nose will surprise ya!*"

Ifrit sniffed the air again, leading himself to where the intruder is. It wouldn't be too long until he finds Moro out....


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

*Ketsueki Kyodai*

Ketsueki was at the mission meet up point. He had no idea who he was going to be partnered with. He has been one day since he joined the Kyodai clan. He had gained some assassination armor.Ketsueki liked it. It fit his style and gave him a identity.

"Kukukukuku."

Ketsueki arm were crossed and he was standing back to back with Cheshire. Cheshire peeked behind and gave the boy a stare. Though her facial expression was unclear because of the damn mask.

"Whats so funny?"

"Its just that I am not used to this. Usually I would be eating raw birds and rolling over puddles of blood. *AND I HAVE A BIG URGE TO KILL! AHAHAHAHAHA!!*"

"Ketsueki. This is not a killing mission. I am not going to lie I enjoy killing as much as the next person but the Kyodai clan keeps this professional. And this is not a killing mission. This is a B rank mission for you. No reward. Just to test your skills. Haha! I wish I could watch you squirm in this mission."

"Hehehehe...will see...will see."

In a flash a strong gust of wind blew in. Ketsueki hair did not blow in the wind because of that shrouded cowl on his head. And he could barely feel the breeze because that mask on his face. And since his hair was spikey and the cowl was forcing it done it gave Ketsueki a irritating feeling on his head.

As Ketsueki blinked he was alone and Cheshire was gone. Ketsueki smiled. He was on time...thats a first. And he is resisting his urge to kill. He just sighed. He just had to wait he supposed. He wondered who would be first?

"Hehehehehehehehehe!"

Ketsueki rubbed his hands together as this mission would be excited. And one way or a other they will be blood. Rather its his own,his comrades,or any misfortunate people who cross his path.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 7, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo* *- Mission*​

After the crazy, stupid and quick action of my partner, from the camps a few people started to come out. As they were showing to us, I started to count them, so far five men and two women were already in front of us, a few of them already with their swords in hand while the others had their hands on the hilt of their katanas so they could defend themselves in case of any of us attacking. " wait, raku. There?s only seven people here! where is the last one? " I asked to the red-eyed boy who immediately answered with a relaxed tone of voice" Dunno. "he said. Dammit, he could at least say something else!

Before I could speak anything else, one of the bandits stated something that was obvious." Hey! They are only two brats! "his words resounded in my ears as I sighed. Was he an idiot? yes he must be an idiot. What was the reason to point out something as obvious as that? of course we are kids in comparison to these old bastards. Immediately I stuck my tongue out of my mouth at the dirty fool who called us brats" idiot, idiot! You are an idiot! "I said in a childish manner apparently. Raku only lead his hand to his face and he facepalmed at my attitude, but it was not my fault, right? these dudes were underestimating us only because of our age.

" You bitch what did you..." i was ready to answer to whatever he could say though a voice interrupted the dialogue between us." What is happening here!? "asked out loud. By how it sounded I could swear it was the voice of a woman, a female that hopefully was better than the other two monsters among these weird men. Soon enough, the seven people stepped aside, from behind a person was walking towards Raku and me. My eyes opened as if they were plates when I saw her. 

A beautiful woman indeed; a bright, long and beautiful black hair tied in a ponytail that somehow was giving her an aura of elegance. The features of her face were soft and marvelous giving her a kind expression. Her skin almost as white as the snow looking even more impressive thanks to the few sun rays that would be able to go through the thick treetops. Her lips were of a light pink color that would make almost any male to have some kind of "hunger". Her clothes, a top made of chains in the form of some kind of underwear, the same for her down part; metallic bracelets on her wrists while her footwear was nothing but a pair of boots probably made out of the skin of some animal. A brownish coat tied to her neck as it would be waving on her back. And finally, tied to the chains forming the lower part of her costume, a sword which was sheathed. 



While looking at this woman I felt an intense heat inside my body and I felt my cheeks getting hot. In Raku?s eye I was kind of able to see how I was blushing and even drooling a little. And why not? I just got a goddess standing in front of me and for a young man such as I who loves women, this was one of the best moments of my life.

" So what is it that brings you two to my place, kids? "she asked, her voice soft and at the same time menacing." We have a job " Raku replied to the question of the woman who, apparently, was the leader of this gang of ronin. However I couldn?t care less about this conversation as I took the chance while everyone?s attention was on Raku to slip away and reach behind those people or to be exact behind her.

" Oh, i see. and what is this job you are talking about ? "she questioned but then started to look around as if she were looking for something." Wait, where?s your little frie...KYAAAH! "she was about to ask to the guy with the eyepatch but she got her answer quickly and it was not coming from Raku.

*Boin! Boin!*

YES!!! my hands, my hands were already groping her breasts from behind as I started to play with them. " Were you looking for me, onee-sama!? " I said, and although i wasn?t sure at all, the probabilities of me drooling while having a nosebleed and a expression of happiness in my face were pretty high. The pale skinned woman blushed at my actions as I couldn?t stop myself from doing what I did. However my fun didn?t last long." You fucker! Quit touching Lavy-sama's breasts!! "one of the women of the group said swinging her sword to cut off one of my arms. Thanks god I was able to dodge only getting a cut on my shirt before crawling as fast as I could to where Raku was.

My happy expression didn?t went away even with Raku?s words and cold stare." Idiot. "


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 8, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro sighed as her feet still hurt from thoses, high heels, she was thinking stupid rich people. Her wolves and her smelled a creature, She remember the tailsman that Lady Ru gave her. Moro was going to use it again. She pulled out the tailsman with the monkey on it and tied it to her neck. She blow on it as she knew that the silver wolf was the leader off the pack and she was just another wolf in the pack. Now she was a wolf as the other male wolves sniff her butt she sniffed their butts back as well. The wolves ran off as they picked up the scent of this creture, they only thing was hunting for rabbits in the fields of the Ranen clan.

The wolves surrounded this 6'6 creture, they did not attack as they just took in his scent seeing if he was a threat to them. The brown female wolf that was Moro smelled Noctis on him. She was thinking great, I should have taken the longer way around instead of the shortest route through the Ranen clan. The silver wolf growled to get whatever this creature was. The silver wolf only said just let us through, what the hell do you want with us. The silver wolf looked at the brown female and glad that her hair covered the tailsman only the cord of a necklace showed on her.

The brown female wolf that was Moro was thinking that the gig was was already up as this creture had good nose to smell. She had  feeling that Noctis would soon show up sooner or later. The silver wolf rubbed against the brown female wolf to keep her calm and see what everyone wants with her and her wolves. Moro was thinking if he was going to attack and is it time to turn back into human.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kai*

Kai opened his eyes to be met with the greenery of the tree he had choosen to sleep under. He rose and rubbed his eyes. Perhaps that was enough sleeping for him. He sure did waste a lot of time on that nap. I twa supposed to be for a while but it looks like he had slept quiet a few hours. He stretched as he got up and looked around. 

"Where to next?" He said scouting around. After seeing that it all looked the same he shook his head and sighed while clenching his chest. It wasn't his chest he clenched though but the necklace he wore. He took it out and looked at the stone that was embedded on it. It looked like at octagon shaped rock with the markings of a dragon on it. Though it looked like nothing more than a rock it was more than that. It was an ancient item that could be traced back to before the Sage of Six Paths even and it was not only valuable but powerful.

It was one of the twelve talismans that existed and one of the oldest forms of ninjutsu that he swore he would find. As of now he only had the Dragon and that was because his grandmother gave it to him. Without her he would have none and that's why he owed it to her to find the talisman that would heal her. He had looked but had yet to find any though he heard that some clans might have some of them. 

He looked at the stone that he had. It had the power to explode what it hit making the strongest of the 12 in combat. It was his to use to acquire the rest and he would.
"Better get going." he said as he walked to the closest village.

*Elesa*

BOOOOM!!!

That was the sound that came as Elesa came out of store laughing. She told that man she was serious. She was just minding her own buisness when the guy tried to make the moves on her. She told him to buzz of or she would get serious and she did when he slapped her but and said 'c'mon sweetie'. She was no one's sweeatie. So she set it on fire by lighting some lamp with iol in it. It was an oil shop so it all set ablaze. 

"Told you." she said walking off. She was bored now. The thing about traveling is that the novelty wears of after a while. Sure she was realy happy when she was let travel but after a month it wore off. Things were the same in a lot of places. People were greedy, stupid and insignificant everywhere she went though they were fun to play with. 

She let sparks run through her body loving the feeling it gave her before she dashed of not wanting to be there when the authorities came. Jail was no fun.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 9, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_​


Closing in on the locked on scent, Ifrit swiftly sped through the forest following out on Noctis's immediate request. The scent was right ahead of him after travelling a certain number of meters, where then the creature decided to jump aiming to land in front of the detected individual.

The earth shook as the behemoth dived into the ground, leaving a small crater underneath him. The scent he picked up where it was surely the scent of a human came from a pack of strange-looking animals. Since Ifrit had no memories of his past and his lack of experience on earth, he had no idea what these animals were, but surely the scent in the air came from a human. Ifrit even double checked by smelling the scent in the air again and it clearly came from one of the wolves in the pack.

"*What the hell? Animals? I'm sure it's from a human. Maybe I'm just dazed from the kid's punch.*"

One distinct animal, that stood out from the pack, came forward with it's distracting silver colored fur and growled at Ifrit trying to tell him something. Surely enough, the fire behemoth somehow understood what this creature was saying. 

"*You want to pass through, you say? Look I mean no harm. I'm just tracking down some human that passed by here.*" 

The beautiful orange fur shivered from the wind which almost made it look like fire emanating out of the beast's body. Even so, Ifrit felt a anonymous desire to kill. His blood started to boil and his quench for brutality risened. This beast was about to enrage, and Ifrit had just realized this. He was afraid of this happening and even worse, Noctis was not around to control his abrupt anger. 

"*Shiit... Not now!! Get the hell away from me!!!*"

Trying his best to signal the wolves run away from him before he loses his sense of friend or foe, a Massive Roar burst from his mouth causing it to be heard by anyone within the vicinity. The black pupils from within the eyes of the beast disappeared, turning into a full blood colored state. His mind was now taken over by his hidden anger, and he could not be reasoned with now. 

With in the state he is now, Ifrit charged at the wolves with his unique speed, and in seconds he appeared beside them with his fist clamped together ready to swing down crushing whatever was underneath. Upon the impace of this blow, his fists would shatter the earth beneath with the sudden rage reinforcing his attack.

A jet black haired boy heard the aggressive roar from miles away. It had been the same roar he had heard when he fought against Ifrit for the first time. The time when his anger controlled his mind.

"_Could that be Ifrit?! This isn't good... If Moro within his range... No I have to stop him!_"

Gritting his teeth, Noctis couldn't bare to see someone innocent get harmed by unnecessary actions and without reason. With the Prince being the only one to contain his anger, he had to stop the beast from harming anyone. It was him who took up the responsibility of watching over the creature, thus guilt would have over come him if Ifrit happened to hurt anyone while he was enraged. Immediately, Noctis rapidly sped off towards the direction of where the mighty roar had come from.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 9, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

The wolves moved swiftly to dodge this beast's claws as it made a creater in the ground of the area. Moro changed back into human as she crouched like a wolf she know she had to tame this beasts with out hurting it at all. She looked at her wolves to make him dizzy as she would tame this beast's anger. Moro's idea was to tired him out. Moro jumped on the beasts back. Her wolves teased the beasts as the just run around the beasts in different patterns of speed to not get hit by this beasts. Moro pulled out ten senbon on each hand, She used the senbon not to hurt the beasts but to make pricks that would make anything felt like they needed to scratch themselves from a itch.

Moro had to move fast to not get hit, as she already felt and smelled the beast quickly coming up to her and her wolves. Her wolves was not worried as they witness her tamed a lion before. To them was better than hunting for rabbits. The wolves were pissed off becaused the beasts scared all the rabbits away. The silver wolf growled, saying you owned my whole pack more than a few rabbits, beast of fire. Moro was thinking I guess music would not put him to sleep like most animals, but she would give it a try. Her wolves had a idea as a box of matches fell from Moro's bag. The silver wolf growled at the other wolves to grab a match and light it to set the grass on fire. The wolves lit the matches and sat the grass on fire near the beast's feet.

"You have wisdom of exception 
You are gentle like a child. 
You will always be protected. 
You will never lose your smile. 
There are friends who will remain, 
within out thoughts throughout our lives 
There are ties that can?t be broken, 
there are songs that cannot die. 

In everything you do, 
Your love shines through."​"

Moro only sung this softly as she was showing some kindness towards the beast. YOu had to have sharp hearing to hear her sing as it was sotly sung but the wolves and the beast heard it. She should had picked another song to sing size this one but it was the only one that came to her mind. She remember that song from one of the festivals she went to and never forgot it as she hung tight to the beast's fur.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 9, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*LT*
_Mission_

Tenshi slept peacefully on her bed. She looked so peaceful. She was having a dream. A dream she had once in a while. A dream that put a smile on her face. A dream which she wished would last forever.

In her dream it was snowing. She was in a giant house that could fit millions. There was a warm fire near. And there was a huge table far away. And chairs surrounding the table. Each of the clan leaders from each clan were sitting in that table.

They were having a discussion about peace! And how the wars went on long enough. This was wonderful. And next to Tenshi was all her friends. Tenshi was sitting down by the fire watching the flames. Fugetsu and Zuko were right next to her.

This feeling. It was what she always wanted. Peace and friends. Though something terrible happened! The flames got bigger and quickly spread in the house. In the real world Tenshi face was in shock and she mumbled in her sleep.

Something emerged in the flames. It was Ketsueki! Not only him! The shadow guy she and Fugetsu fought in the past. And huge scary creatures. Everyone in the house was attacked. There was blood and destruction everywhere.

"NO!"

Tenshi woke up and sat up in her bed. She was sweating. This was horrible. She could not escape violence in the real world...but now she cant even escape the violence in her head. She yawned.

Today was a big day. She had training,her first B rank mission. Though she was glad Fugetsu was helping her. And they convinced Zuko to tag along as well. Though they said they will be a 4th person as well?


She slowly got up. She was so tired. Why did she stay up so late yesterday.She yawned and put on her training/mission outfit. She was ready for anything. Time for her training. She has become stronger since she last had a sparring match with her father.

Tenshi busted through her door. She had a smile on her face. Today she would be confident! She ran into the kitchen and told her mother good morning. She grabbed a apple and ran outside.

She had not eaten in two days. Although she had a small frail body she devoured her apple. She then accurately through what remained of the apple backwards and it landed in the garbage can.

"Haha! Impressive. But your 1 minute late."

Tenshi father instantly appeared in front of her. Tenshi then nodded as she seen the look in his eyes. And her father smiled as he seen the determination in Tenshi eyes. Tenshi quickly went for a low kick but her father jumped and did a few back flips.

Tenshi dashed towards him but was quickly sent back by some force. went across the ground bouncing like some pebble. She was now dirty and that attacked left scratches all over her. She then glanced up.

"B rank technique? You never resorted to those before."

"Tenshi. You are growing stronger. Never forget that! Now its time for me to put up more effort. Its the only way you can get stronger. And soon you will be able to use B rank techniques."

_"He has this much faith in me?"_

"Father! Here I come!"

*1 hour later*

"Huh Huh Huh Huh."

"Impressive."

Tenshi was panting like crazy. She glanced up. She did not do any damage to him. At least she could actually touch him now. Though he is only using a fraction of his power. And yet there is n....wait a minute.

Tenshi stared at her father scratch. It was on is cheek. And it was not there before. Looks like she actually did get one on him! She had a determined smile! She got back up and finished panting.

"Congratulations Tenshi. You actually caused some harm to me but."

*Poof*

"A clone?"

"AIR PALM!"

Tenshi was blown back. This air palm was stronger then the rest. Tenshi went flying into a tree. Her father was indeed really powerful. She would not expect less from a clan leader of one of the most ancient clans.

"Training is over."

Her father walked away. Tenshi frowned. Was he disappointed? Was it her performance. Did she really do that bad. Tenshi looked down. Her eyes began to tear up a bit. She wished her hair was down so her bangs could cover her eyes.

"And Tenshi...good job today."

"Wh..wha?"

*1 hour later*

It was now 8 Am. Tenshi did have a habit for being up in the morning. It was so peaceful during that time. She wished she could enjoy it but she had a mission. Tenshi took a very cold bath. 

After she got cleaned she quickly dressed up. She was ready. She got her ninja pack and was on her way to the mission. Luckily the meet up spot was not far from the Hyuuga clan....or any clan she knew. Tenshi knew she would be the first one there.

*1 hour later*

Tenshi quickly halted. She was there. And she was right she was the first one ther- scratch that. There was someone else she did not know who was there. Tenshi walked over and seen the boy rubbing his hands together making chuckling sounds.

"Hello...I assume you are one of my partners for the mission?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 9, 2012)

*Koji Kazama/Zero Enna
Speed Kills
*
?Fucking Idiots??

Koji crossed his arms in and sneered in disgust as he watched the little Sarutobi girl begin to move at a tortoise like pace. It was almost as if she thought she could sneak one by him with that meager movement speed, she was practically in slow motion but he allowed her to prepare her assault. After all what fun was weak prey if you didn?t play along with it every once in a while? Amongst the group though it was this girl and her monkey that garnered the lion share of his venom, as they were products of this era. Willing to sell someone she didn?t know for sanctuary from their divine prominence, Koji spat on the ground in disgust. His skin color was still a bronze earthy tone from the iron hide of the Doton Domu. If the first attempt with the explosive tags had not worked then this smoke and explosives wasn?t going to do any good either, however what caught his eye were the Senju and Samurai Girl. Her chakra had changed and once more a giant beast had escaped from the boundary of her blade, a truly curious and magnificent ability. Koji began to walk through the hail of steel Aoi had set forth on him completely unaffected by her anti-climatic assault. If he wanted to he could melt the weapons, run around them, there were oh so many ways around such a crude attack. 

The only troublesome aspect was that his line of sight was somewhat hampered by the smoke, but considering that there was an eighteen foot tall gerbil with twelve eyes right in front of him it wasn?t hard to know where to head. As the explosions rattled off around him he ignored everything else except for the giant beast in front of him, the little Sarutobi of no consequence if this was the best she had. 

?Well my what big eyes you have. All the better to look upon me with when I rip out your spine and show it to your master. Don?t worry I will not be gentle hamster.? 

Koji disappeared zipping behind Koe and Fugetsu but not attacking their flank, the wind betraying his presence but he wanted to let them know he could attack them whenever he liked. However his intention was different, he zoomed around the stadium his speed beyond anything the young shinobi had ever seen. A vacuum was created in the middle of his running space as all the smoke was pulled into his orbit following him?

*BOOM*

The air rended and split as his very speed ruptured the boundary of sound, pressing five times beyond the threshold with minimum effort. He took his place infront of Raggurren once again. He smiled smugly upward at the snarling gerbil obviously impressed with himself. While all of this occurred the shrill screech of birds could be heard not too far away.

?Just a little more?? 

Zero muttered as began concentrating on pulling all of the negatively charged chakra in the area to his hand. This was the trump card but he had to find an opening.

*Elsewhere*

In the underground recesses of the Uchiha territory the High Imperial Lord sits atop his throne. His posture is lazy and unamused as he props his head up on his palm. The underground chamber rumbles violently as chaos reigns all above him. The chakra signatures of his clansmen and others are being snuffed out by a malevolent enemy that is launching it's second attack on the world but yet he sits on his throne. His own daughter is at the helm of this attack on his land but yet he sits on his throne. The tournament he had invited the world to in order to showcase the future of the clans has been ruined but yet he sits on his throne. 

*CRASH*

A sly smile suddenly crosses Uchiha Rakiyo's lips as his personal amphitheater shakes violently causing his glass chess board to shatter on the ground. He feels the presence of another approaching his chambers, their are no guards, no traps, nothing stopping or impeding the path of this man heading toward him.

"It would be no fun unless I got to gloat would it not King of Nothing?"​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 9, 2012)

_Braule Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​


The crackling of an explosion was heard coming from the Pod 2 stadium. The man who was approaching the Pod 2 stadium was stopped by seeing the dark smoke arising from there.

"_An enemy?! Assaulting the Tournament?!_" 

One of the King's escorts, Respen, barked as he was shocked seeing this unlikely event to occur. The King was not shocked or affected by this, more like he had expected it to occur. The Senju Clan leader was still there waiting for the other clan leaders to heed and respond to his call. However Braule Ranen turned around and head a competely different direction away from main focus of the conflict.

"_Hirio. Respen. Change of plans. We are going._"

The other Royal escort of the King, Hirio, turned around and realized his disinterest while taking his leave. 

"My King?! Where are you going?! We have to at least do something about this! What about your son and his royal guards?!"

Stopping in his tracks, Braule Ranen knew it was time to do what he originally intended. Seeing that the Tournament has been halted and an assault was brought upon it, his most optimal option was to question the most suspicious person himself. Since his constraints had been already met, he will follow out his original intents while keeping the neutral status of his clan.

"_The Senju clan leader will be able to hold out by himself, he's not one to go down so easily. Noctis has Gladiolus and Ignis to protect him, I would not have assigned them to be his guards if I didn't trust him. We are going to speak with the man who started this tournament, Rakiyo Uchiha. I'm sure he is hiding something that is crucial to what has been happening in this country in recent events. Now since I have been patient, my time to act has come. Trust me, I will get as deep as I can without endangering our clan._"

As Braule's convincing speeches were given, Hirio and Respen chose to trust their King everytime despite their personal instincts. Both the guards had nodded and followed behind him as he led his way towards a suspicious route that Braule had discovered during his travel to the Tournament grounds.

"_Respen. If my instincts are correct. There should be some kind of passageway around this area. Scout out to find anything that supports my theory._"

The Ranen member nodded as he performed rapid hand seals, slamming his palms towards the ground. Massive amounts of Lightning streams had entered the earth detecting all kinds of Chakra Nature. Especially a chakra nature emanating from a mysterious location. 

"_Your Majesty, it appears you're correct about your intents. 40 Meters from here, there is a chakra nature that divides differently from the environment. Other than that, there is nothing else that I can tell suspicious._"

The King had nodded as he made his way to where Respen had pointed out. A underground passage was revealed to the three that approached the location that gave out a unique chakra nature.

"_This place is of Uchiha, I have no doubt the key to my answers lies in there._"

The only thing that Braule had found strange was there was no guards or any sense of defense. He carefully observed the environment and the entrance to the passageway determining this.

"_My King, I can't sense any chakra nature inside there, there is no one within the vicinity or inside there. But I'm still not convinced about entering._"

"_Rakiyo Uchiha is in there, I have a strong feeling.... Do not concern yourself over it. If we get attacked by Uchiha, that will break our neutrality contract with the other clans. We are then allowed to fight back in defense. But I don't see Rakiyo attacking me without speaking first._"

"_Right..._"

The three had entered the narrow passageway with no regrets left behind only to confront and speak with the man who is responsible for the success of the tournament.










​
Arriving at the end of the passagway, Braule had glimpsed a dark long haired man sitting on his throne with a look of distaste. He carefully glanced over the environment around him before looking directly at him again.

"It would be no fun unless I got to gloat would it not King of Nothing?"

The King looked sternly at the unamused man. 

"_You have a big mouth, Lord of the Uchiha. But fortunately for you, I only came here to simply talk._"

Braule signaled both Respen and Hirio to stand behind him. 

"_I see your little tournament had been progressing well, but however that had stopped when the anonymous assault began.... You see, my only reason to come and observe this tournament, even have my son compete in it, was to determine your innocence. Rakiyo Uchiha, you were the only one out of the clan leaders of this country absent from that gathering between the person who confessed to causing the meteor shower. And what makes you even more suspicious is announcing this tournament abruptly moments after that figure had left._"

Standing completely still, Braule closed his eyes in distrust and tilted his head facing the ground.

"_You are in a bad position with the rest of the clan leaders of being trustworthy. If I find out that you are somehow involved or connected with that Meteor shower, I will not hold back to pass judgement. You have my ears, Rakiyo..._"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 9, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_​


The beast heard the song sung from Moro while grabbing onto his back as the pack of wolves rapidly ran around Ifrit attempting to distract him. This song that Ifrit heard only made him enrage more, and furthermore the senbon planted into his fur did not prove any effect due to his nerves being reinforced over by his rage. 

A Mighty Roar came from the behemoth as he felt his own element from his feet. The element of fire spawned burned through the grass from which the wolves had started from a pack of matches. Feeling more ferocious, the beast's long arm reached behind his back to grab the Uchiha's arm with his clawed hand. Doing so, Ifrit ripped her off from his back and flung her across the field.

Within a matter of seconds, Moro was expected to crash into a pile of trees, but she was caught by a certain duckbutt haired boy. Noctis had entered the battlefield just in time before harm had struck her. Ignoring the brown haired girl in his arms, Noctis looked straight ahead looking sternly at the frightening appearance of his now-deranged companion.

"_You cannot help him that way.. Only those who can control the power of the light can restore his original state... Well thats what I speculate, Moro Uchiha. I have that power... but I unfortunately I cannot use it willingly._"

The bold tone of the boy's voice spoke out to the girl in his arms. Noctis had remembered the last time he turned the beast back to his serene self. It was a stream of light that formed into existence from within the boy unwillingly that put sense back into him from that time. But reality him when another ferocious roar was heard coming from him. The boy let her down from his arms.

"_It's been a while... Moro Uchiha..._"

Ifrit slammed the ground beneath him to shake the earth, attempting to scare off the wolves surrounding him. 

"_Moro... I don't know why your here... but I'll stall him so you and your wolves can get away safely... He's my responsibility...._"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 9, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Same to you, I tell you after you controlled that beast of yours. I am not leaving, you need some help even though it is your responsiblitly. You just pissed me off, why does a man had to protect a women anyway. When I can take care of myself."

She had the feeling that something bad would happen, to her it was better to stick around then running off into safe zone out of the clan itself. She whistle to gather her wolves to come near she know she does not caried light, only the string of darkness. The silver wolf growled at Noctis saying don't mind Moro, she still does not understand men trying to save her ass in the name of love. Before Moro took her leave she punched him in the arm hard.

"That was touching me with your arms, I don't like to be touched by anyone, you know where to find me after you take care of your business."

Moro and her wolves did not went far as they only jumped a few tress waiting for Noctis's harsh screams of his body being rip to shreads. Her wolves growled as they noticed that the beast was frighten by Noctis. She was having some guilt leaving him behind. She sat down on the bark of the branch waiting for any sounds of trouble. She thought it be better to turn back befire it was too late. She did a few handseals to create a Mythical Fire Phoenix Technique. She aimed it through the trees as she used the branches that were set on fire to power up the phoenix even futher. Moro made the Mythical Fire Phoenix to hit the beast head on.

She guessed she owned him one for just saving her, she crossed her arms as she looked down as she activated her  Sharingan to see what was going on right now. Her wolves snuggled as she made a better choice than the other choices she made in the past. The silver wolf growled as he had a feeling the beast could picked up their scent to attacked them instead of Noctis.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 9, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*
*LT*
*Training*
Zuko yawned. He got out of bed. Today was one of those days where he was actually sleeping at home instead of some motel. He got up. He walked to the kitchen and pulled out a carton of milk and drunk from it. He heard giggling and laughing coming from his uncle room.

Soon his uncle walked out in a pair of boxers and no shirt and with some woman. Probably the girl he fools around with a lot. As Zuko walked out of the kitchen to see what was going on he seen his uncle and the woman making out and Zuko smiled.



_"My uncle still got game."_

Suddenly the woman saw Zuko and backed away from Joseigakari which was Zuko uncle name. She then walked up to Zuko and pinched his cheeks. She then hugged Zuko and her breasts were rubbing against Zuko face.

_"Lucky day."_

"Oh Joseigakari you never told me you had such a handsome nephew!"

The woman began hugging tighter making Zuko face go against her breath with more pressure. Zuko slightly turned his head left to right. Finally the woman let go and Zuko face was red because he could not breathe but it was totally worth it.

"Haha well I guess it never came out."

"Anyway uncle today is my training today. You said you were going to help me with my aim."

"Why dont I help."

Zuko and Joseigakari looked at each other in confusion causing the woman to smile as she put one hand on Zuko cheek and the other on Joseigakari pecs and began stroking slowly.

"I am not just a lover. I am also a fighter."

_"Hot. She is a keeper"_
_"Hot. Uncle better keep this one"_

Both Zuko and his uncle thought. The woman began to walk outside with her hand on her hips and her body swaying. Zuko and his uncle stared at her ass as they followed.

"If you dont mind Josei." The woman called Joseigakari by his nickname.

"I will train Zuko. I wanna see what he can do. I want him to throw everything he knows at me and I will evade."

After hearing this Zuko walked on the training field in his uncle back yard. He took of his shirt revealing his abs and muscles and made a fighting stance. But as he walked by his uncle he could literally here his uncle say dont damage the merchandise which caused Zuko to smile.

"Anytime Zu zu. Like your new nickname cutie?"

This caused Zuko to blush a little though he kinda wanted her to not treat him like a kid. So Zuko quickly preformed a hand sign. And used the hidden mist technique. Mist covered the area.

"Now!"

Zuko used his Phoenix Sage Fire Technique. Mini fire balls came out of Zuko mouth as he aimed them all in the mist. Suddenly he felt something cover his eyes and his head being pulled to bouncy balls or so he thought.

"To slow."

_"Hot and powerful. Uncle hit a home run on this one."_


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 9, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Everything happened so fast, before she realized what happened she was sucked up against her metal doll. The smoke from her smoke bombs were sucked into a tornado of smoke by sheer speed. She then fell back down to the ground beneath her._ 'I've severely underestimated this opponent. There is no way at all that I'll be able to take him down at my current ability. Not to mention if a metal string from those star kunai had wrapped around him, my fingers would be worse than broken. Although...'_ Aoi placed her hand on Enma's shoulder to stop her current plan.  "Enma, we, will not go with a plan of attack. Any plan of attack now will only harm the other two. That one over there." She looked over at Zero. "Can no longer be apart of my plans either." She looked down at the ice attack creeping closer, Aoi grabbed the remaining metal wire from her ninja pouch. "Go to the stands." "What about you Aoi?" "I will join you, it's way too cold here." She began to tie one end of the metal strings to the metal doll and the other to metal wire just above her finger tips. "Before you go, I need yours." Enma knelt down behind the transformed metal doll and began to quickly tie the wires to her legs. Aoi looked over to Koji who was now paying attention to the other two. Enma placed his hand on her shoulder and began to siphon chakra into hers. Aoi looked down and back at the three and began to tie the wires on her legs the same way. At that moment she noticed the pressure change of the area around her. _'If she hadn't shattered that dome of ice then this wouldn't have happened to the sky. Whether or not if this move is canceled, I can use that rain to my advantage.'_ She only received a small amount of chakra before she began to slowly run over to Koji and the others to mainly escape the ice, the only plan she has now is to escape and protect herself if Koji tries to stop her. As Aoi did this, Enma ran 90 degrees in the other way towards the stands.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 10, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*
*LT*
_Ending training_

Zuko quickly did a back flip appearing behind the woman. He then used his hidden mist technique once again to make the mist even more thick. This time he would end it.

Zuko then used his hiding like a mole technique. He instantly went underground. As he traveled he could feel the vibrations of the woman steps. He quickly stuck his hands up and grabbed her feet.

He then started pulling her in the earth. He then rose out of the earth while the woman was still stuck waist down. He watched the woman. She had a smile on her face.

The woman physically stuck her hands on the ground and applied pressure downwards to push her self out of the earth. She then did a cartwheel kick on Zuko back. Zuko was struck down.

"Damn how does my uncle handle a woman like you?"

This made her blush. Zuko quickly got up. He then low kicked the woman but she simply jumped. This woman was quite the fighter. Zuko uncle was 
lucky to find someone like her. 

_ "There sex must be great."_

Zuko thought. Just then he was kicked by the woman. He was sent flying 40 meters away outside of his hidden mist technique. Zuko then seen the woman charge him.

Out of desperation Zuko used the Phoenix Sage Fire Technique. He blew more mini fire balls the woman evaded them by going zig zag. Zuko had to put up more mist. A third layer of mist would expand the mist range and make it even more thick.

"Hidden mist technique!"

The mist got even thicker though people who used the technique know there way around it. Suddenly Zuko slowly and quietly walked to the left and then he heard a loud whoosh. The woman kicked miss.

"Hiding? I will find you."

"Zuko is more skilled then I thought. And just watching Boa fight makes me wanna go for a round 6 in the bed room."

Now was Zuko chance. He used the hiding like a mole technique. He went from underground and easily detected her vibrations when she walked in circles. He rose from the ground. He was going to end it. But then he saw her breathe hanging out.

Zuko could not help him self. Instead of uppercutting her he quickly grabbed her breast. Boa blushed. But then quickly smiled. She put her finger on Zuko chin.

"Wanna see more? If you beat me. You look just like your uncle. So sorry for this."


Boa let out a devastating smack. Zuko quickly tried to evade but then the smack hit him right on his chest. He was sent flying 60 meters. And had a stinging sensation and a hand print on his chest. Zuko grinded his teeth but did not loose his cool.

"I wonder if your this wild in bed?"

Boa quickly zoomed across. Zuko did not have enough time to react. Would he go for a other Doton. Make more mist since he was knocked out of the mist range? Suddenly he was picked off his feet. He decided to give up.

He released the mist technique and saw Boa sexy face. He was expecting a punch but instead he was kissed on the cheek. Boa then smiled and put him down.

"Never give up....so Josei. Ready to go and....dance."

"Oh I am. I am going on a ball room blitz."

Josei picked up Boa and stormed off in his room. Zuko heard Josei yell have fun on your mission. Zuko quickly put back on his shirt and rubbed the hand mark on his chest because it still hurt.

*2 hours later.*

Zuko was finally there. The mission meet up. There he met Tenshi and some guy covered up mostly all over. Zuko walked up and put his arm around Tenshi.

"Hey Beautiful. By the looks of it Fugetsu is late."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 10, 2012)

*Kai*

Kai ran jumping from tree to tree every once in a while trying to avoid what was chasing him. He stopped for a while to catch his breathe but the sound of growling and howls alerted him that that was not a good idea right now. He hadn't meant to disturb the wolf pack it sorta just happened. He didn't even know how he made the mad. Perhaps he ventured in their territory and they saw him as a threat?

He didn't know but he knew he had to get away. There were a lot of them and they were savage. He could handle a few but at his level a pack of over 20 is to much. Suddenly a wold appeared before him causing him to halt. It growled at him and then suddenly a few more appeared. He looked around slightly glaring at how he got himself surrounded. The all bared their fangs ready to pounce on him. He shook his head. He liked animals he really did and hated hurting them but now they left him no choice. He grabbed the talisman from his necklace and held it out. The wolves appeared not to care so he mumbled a sorry before activating it.

The markings of the dragon began glowing and suddenly a powerful beam was shot at the wolves creating a huge explosion. He heard a few whimpers of the few that breathed in their final moments. Without looking back he fled.

*Elesa*

Elesa had been washing her face with the water of a stream nearby when she heard footsteps behind her followed by some chuckles.

"Well well well boys look what we found." she say a tall heavily built man say. He appeared to be in his late twenties with a few scars on his body. "A beautiful girl by the stream. What a lovely sight."

Elesa stood now looking to see there were 5 men there slowly begining to surround her.

"Can we have some fun with her boss." said a rather skinny fellow looking at her like a beast looking at meat.

"Of coarse we can. I get first go though." their boss said approaching her. Elisa glared. They were planning to rape her? Well she would not fall victim to that. 

"I suggest you get back." she warned but he laughed.

"How cute she is trying to scare us. Don't worry you'll like it." he said. Elesa glared even more.

"I dislike stubborn people and therefore i dislike you." she said as parks started covering her body. The men looked at her rather cautiously now. The sparks began growing more violent crakling. Elesa pulled out a kunai knife and threw it at the boss who quickly pulled out his own to block it. So he was a ninja to she thought. She saw the other men pull out theirs. She bit her lip. This was not good.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 10, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*
_The....rough start?_


Fugetsu ran at his full speed. He had to make it there. He had to! He was going to be late. He quickly jumped from tree to tree. Good thing he made the wooden house close to the meet up point.

Fugetsu could feel it. He was close! He was close to the meet up point! Fugetsu  used the strength in his body and did a giant leap. He jumped higher then the trees. He could see the meet up point and two familiar faces.

As Fugetsu was closing in on that area he had realized one thing. HE CANT FLY!!! Fugetsu began flapping his arms trying to move where he was landing but he could not  stop it. He was going to land on them.

"Look out below!"

Quickly each member at the meet up put dashed different directions. And Fugetsu fell face first to the ground. He landed so hard that dirt covered everywhere. Finally the dirt cleared and he got up with a thumbs up and a smile.

"I am okay!"

"Fugetsu are you all right."

"Dont worry Tenshi. The Senju clan inherited the sages younger son body! Nothing can hurt this body!"

"Haha nice landing Fugetsu."

"Kukukukukuku."

Fugetsu turned to the scrawny young looking kid who looked to be around 13. Fugetsu put his arms around his neck and stared at the boy. That life was familiar. Who was he? He knew what to do!

"Hey who are you!"

Fugetsu yelled to figure out who he was. The boy just stayed silent. And Fugetsu hated being ignored! Fugetsu pointed at the kid! Fiery confidence and pride burned with in Fugetsu. This guy thought he was better then everyone. Fugetsu could tell.

"I challenge you to a battle you littler twerp!"

"HEHEHEHEHEHEHEH. Why not."

Tenshi was creeped out as she seen the boy all covered up lick his lips. His eyes were red. And that laugh. Tenshi backed away and tugged on Fugetsu shirt and pulled him towards Zuko.

"Dont you see it?"

"See what?"

"Yeah Beautiful. What."

Fugetsu faced got slightly red. Why was Zuko flirting with Tenshi. Fugetsu liked Tens-.......Fugetsu did not want Zuko to flirt with Tenshi. Then Tenshi would feel uncomfortable. Did Tenshi like Zuko back? Fugetsu seen Tenshi face go red.

"Zu..zuko. No..not now."

Fugetsu sighed. Obviously Tenshi did. Fugetsu looked down and did not pay attention to what Tenshi said. But he wished he did as Zuko looked up at the kid. And the boy had a giant smile. The boy slowly clapped.

"You figured it out. Thats right I am KETSUEKI! Oh...dont worry as much as I would love to roll over in your guts I am here for the mission. Hahahahahah. Oh and Fugetsu....as a peace offering....or to emotionally harm you here is a few gifts."

Fugetsu seen the young boy throw a small piece of picture. Fugetsu ran up and caught it. It was a picture! Of him and his uncle! Fugetsu eyes got a bit teary. Tenshi looked at him and put her arm on Fugetsu back.

"Fugetsu. Wh...who i..s th-"

"Your emotional already! That is not the right part!"

The boy Ketsueki pulled out a eye ball....and a chunk of what looked like brain. Hell he even took out a heart. And then threw it at Fugetsu. And they were not fake. They were really real!

"Say hello to your uncle remains after I stabbed his corpse that I found right after the meteor shower! *HEHEHEHEH*"

"Haha! Fugetsu....Tenshi stay back....let me handle this! Hidden mist technique!"

Fugetsu looked up as Zuko put up some kind of thick layer of mist. He also heard Tenshi say Byakugan. So she was planning to fight as well. Against someone who scares her? Though why. Fugetsu should be effected. Fugetsu had to get serious. But he had no way to navigate through the mist.

"The chakara in the mist makes it hard to see.....I heard that the Sharingan cant see through the mist. Well I dont have the sharingan. I have the Byakugan and I can see right through it. Fugetsu stay back!"

"Well I can see heat signatures with my technique so what."

"Heat signatures huh? Well looks like I will have to do something about that. Hidden mist technique."

"I know what your doing. Thats actually a good idea."

"What are you doing!! My heat seeker ability!"

"The mist is made out of water. And the water is interfering with your ability to see heat. As mist is cold. Though if only I could make steam it would make you even more confused. Oh well."

"So looks like I will just lay back and relax since I cant do anything in this battle? Right. Okay."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 11, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Raven Matsumoto, Mao Motonashi and Kokonoe
> Time To Battle...
> 
> The young platinum haired shinobi sat among the two scientist that within this small, slightly crapped dark room, it could easily be told that they emanated a real quenching amount of dark, cold, maliciously evil aura. One that would bring any normal human being to their knees, trembling in everlasting agony and fear. The young shinobi's feet was placed upon this long steel like bench that was held into the wall by rusted chains, the staff of the boy was held by his shoulder, his blue eyes locked on Mao's awaiting for words to pop out of his mouth.
> ...



Raven Matsumoto And Kokonoe
Master VS Creation!
Entangled Fate!










​_*---Crack---*_​
_*BOOOOOOM*_



The steel wall came crumbling down, steel and stone came crumbling down with forced, as a woman was forced of the wall, a silvered haired young man stood at the other side of the wall with eyes that burned with explicit power and strength, a slight amount of enjoyment plastered on his mien while he breathing was ferociously heavy. His muscle started to clench, becoming stronger and stronger, the veins started to pop on his body as his hands clenched with strength, The feline like woman was thrown of the wall, he body still flying towards a stone surface, with incredible, speed, however, he body started to twirl endlessly with flair behind each spin. 

The moment her feet managed to land perfectly in the stone surface, her eyes still indifferent, with no sign any emotion behind it, time seemed to have stopped for a split second before her feet managed to make contact with the surface.

*-CRACK-*

Her feet touched the stone wall... creating a massive crack on the wall, the force of the trow was so intense, her body continued to push the stone deeper and deeper, her body started to gather an immense amount of chakara, her soon as she was in to deep her power released.

*-TSSKKSKKSKS-*
-crack-
*-BOOOOOM-*

A whirl of lightning started to emanated throughout the area, the intensity of the lightning were enough to create not only a sizable crater on the earth, but to demolish the entire underground stone wall behind her, leaving a rather large line of the earth cracked and opened behind her. Her body stood, calmly swinging her arm, an aura of lightning started to swirl throughout her body and. the intensity of her power cause raven to smirk in great enjoyment, her eyes locked on the young platinum haired shinobi before her, whose strength has blinded him.

"The Berserker effect seemed to have improved. It seems with his emotion unlocked his body reacts rather abruptly to the effect. It seems to be more sensitive... this increases the chances of activation to at least 85%" 

Kokonoe quickly analyses the young man who stands before her vision, the image of her through Rvaen eyes, shook, it wasn't still, he wanted... he desire... he craved...

"WHAHAHAHAH!!!! Die, Kokonoe!!" 

For blood.

His legs created an unsubtle amount of strength within a seconds time, his feet kicked the earth beneath the heel, forcing his body to speed, the floor he stopped to gain his speed had been dealt a large amount of damage. once again causing the floor to crack and leave a rather small crater in his wake. Raven's rushed towards Kokonoe to the tip of his speed, twirling his staff within the grip of his hands, Kokonoe nonchalantly stood, her hand placed on her waist as her left cheek was puffed due to the lollipop still placed within her mouth. Her smirk brew as she witnessed the boy enthusiastically rushed towards her without a single ounce of thought or plan behind his mind, once withing reach...

"KOKONOE!" 

He kicked the earth beneath his feet and forced himself to propel upwards, one above her head his staff swung powerfully with a downwards strike to the head, Kokonoe's eyes followed the young shinobi's attempt to cause harm to her body, she just laughed behind her breath, her feet slightly turned to the side, the staff managed to miss, inches away from her face, time was suddenly turned slow, their eyes locked with each others. Kokonoe with her simple uncaring attitude, and Raven's with that stare... a stare that resembled Mao's insanity to the dot. 

*-BAAANNNG- *

The earth was met with Raven's strength, Kokonoe quickly swung a powerful kick towards Raven's face. Within a second her leg collided, a powerful blue shaded amount of lightning emanated through he leg, causing raven to feel twice the pain, not to mention his weakness to lightning elemental release...

Her feet created strength, his body was sent towards the wall of the building before them, his body rolled through the ground damaging his body, before his back met the wall and the strong sound of a large: 

*-BANG!-*

Resounded throughout the area. A pile of smoke emanated the moment his body collided with this powerful steel, but this wasn't enough, he pushed himself of the wall and once again with slightly stumbled steps he rushed towards Kokonoe with the tip of his speed.

"Hmm... his ability to withstand the elemental weakness to such a degree is rather impressive, above the others berserkers, however still beneath the recent subjects power. Still, his potential is locked. Must increase the training regiment, he need to use 100% of the Berserker effect." 

​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 11, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_​

The brown haired girl complained about the fact that Noctis had just saved her from a harmful injury. But the jet blacked hair boy did not even care for her state of being. But since the circumstances fell into a certain place, he had no choice but to save her. Noctis ignored her existence by focusing his attention towards the rampaging beast. 

"_I don't care if you think that way. The fact that Ifrit was to cause serious harm to you was enough reason for me to save you otherwise I would not have cared at all... But seeing someone innocent harmed when they don't deserve to be, gives me that reason. However, you should feel fortunate that he only threw you and did not rip you to pieces..._"

The distinctly colored wolf appeared before Noctis trying to tell him something. But the boy couldn't understand, so he paid not interest towards the silver colored wolf. Immediately, Moro aggressively punched the Ranen boy in his left arm before leaving this dangerous in this situation for Noctis. However, the boy didn't budge to her violent act, instead he stood still taking the pain brought upon him, even ignoring it.

"_Aggressive against others... You haven't changed much, Moro Uchiha..._" 










​
Muttering to himself after she had left, he examined the enraged beast in front of him growling getting ready to attack. It was now Noctis versus his own companion, exactly like the time he faced him the first time in this angered state.

"_Ifrit, wake up! Don't you even realize what you're doing?!_" 

He barked at the monster, but the words did not go through his head. Instead Ifrit immediately charged at the boy, with an intent to kill. Within the second, Ifrit appeared right before Noctis thrusting his gigantic clawed fist forward in an attempt to break through the boy's chest. Noctis used his Surigan to foretell this attack the second before leaving him no time to avoid this blow.

*K-ASHHH!*

The sound of crystals shattering was heard. One of the two shards of crystallis he had in his possession was able to materialize to completely block the blow in time. Noctis knew the exact direction and position of where the blow would take place because of his Surigan, while he had no time to dodge he had materialized his Shard of Crystallis to avoid a fatal injury. The shard itself wasn't scathed but the blow dealt enough to weaken it. Though he had used his shard just not too long ago when they were sparring, it was bound to crack and shatter if the beast kept punching through it.

"_I won't be able to reason with him like this... What a pain....Even so, I won't be able to forcefully use that light again to get him back to his calm state... I don't even know how I done it in the first place.... But I can't just let him go attacking whoever he feels like, I have to find another way to get him back to normal..._"

Thinking to himself, Noctis looked at the beast's eyes. It was the same as before, the blood shot eyes that glared at him when he fought him the first time. The beast's speed was faster in this state, and his body took in the pain of any attack but reinforced by his anger. He was dangerous to anyone in this state.

Now this was his opportunity, Noctis had the chance to strike him while the beast was realizing his attempt to attack failed. Charging his fist with lightning release, Noctis formed a long lance from his right hand. 

"*Kanenkon!*"

Noctis ran underneath his arm and struck his chest hoping to injure him. But even that didn't pierce his skin. 

"_It was the same as before... His skin is tough to break through..._" 

The lance dissipated right after the boy struck the beast, causing him to jolt back to avoid another slam from his fist. Ifrit roared again demonstrating his growth in his anger after being struck by Noctis's electric lance. 

*GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!*

At this point, Noctis wouldn't be able to dodge his next strike if the beast attacked within the second. The boy clenched his teeth annoyed by this fact.  But suddenly a fire release technique flew right above him targeting Ifrit in the form of a phoenix.

Immediately upon impact, an explosion was caused. Smoke slowly cleared way, and the beast was seen covering his head with both his giant arms. Burn marks were formed on some parts of his body, but even then the beast wasn't harmed as much. It was expected since Ifrit's habitat was a cave full of lava causing a natural fire resistant attribute.

"_Was that Moro who used that technique? She didn't choose to run?!_"

The boy sighed in annoyance to see Moro stay to help him. But Noctis had realized something from the last time he fought the beast with him at his dangerous state. The only part of his body that was effective was his head, that was how he defeated him when he fought him back then and when he had sparred with him. It only proved it more when Ifrit tanked the fire release technique while covering his whole head from the attack.

"*Moro... Why did you choose to come back? Oh well... thats not the problem at hand... Look, if you want to help me, I need you to use a technique something other than a Fire elemental. If you haven't noticed, he can be able to withstand attacks if it hits his skin while in his angered state. The only place you can hurt him would be his head... I'll need to distract him while you ready an attack to his head. That should at least knock him out...*"

The boy yelled out loud to Moro could have been able to hear from such a distance.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro heard Noctis, he did not change either has he thought he had the rights to tell people what to do almost all the time and thought what was best for everyone and he seems it is the right way to do it. She rolled her eyes as she had to help out anyway, she tugged on the tailsman around her neck and activated as she turn into a squirrel. Her wolves smelled her and went crazy, she ran as fast as a squirrel, jumping from tree to tree as her wolves chased after hair bushy tail.

The squirrel ran down the tree as her wolves was sitting on the branch above growling at the squirrel that looked natural going down a tree. This squirrel act natrual as she nibble on a nut as she scurried nearier to the beast and Noctis. She turn back into her normal humanself, with no emotion in her eyes as thoses only revelaed the sharingan. She unsheathed her sword, as her wolves looked down. They were thinking Moro had a soft spot for any creture she would not hurt him too badly.

"Get your butt into action, don't worry I will not hurt him that hard, but hard enough. Whatever you say boss."

Her wolves jumped down next to Moro, Moro whistle for them to stand down. She was ready to attack the beast after Noctis destracted him. She would see the opening and attack with Dawn Serenade: Right hand Strike. Moro was thinking if her blade did not hit the creature's head the strong air that would compressed could also hit the beast in the head aswell. She potsion herself in a stance with her sword a bit of distance from the beast and Noctis. Waiting for her time to strike at the right moment. Her silver was wondering if Romulus got worried if Moro did not showed up in a few more days he probly send his hawk to check in with her.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2012)

*Ketsueki Kyodai*
*LT*
_Forever gone_


"I give up. This is not worth it. Good bye. You all are boring."

Ketsueki walked away from the mist. He then jumped from tree to tree. He never wanted to see them again. He hated how his prey struggled from dying. Maybe instead of goofing off he should be a hardcore assassin. You know kill for money. And the Kyodai clan was just the place to allow him.

The Kyodai clan was not far away from the mission meet up area. Ketsueki walked in as the clan was camping. He walked in. He was tired of it. His life. For now on...he will serve the Kyodai clan. He will not fool around.

"Funny.......never imagined I would feel this way.......well....Cheshire."

"[Sigh] Well you decided to quit that mission? Well I cant blame you. So...you ready to give up life as a Shinobi and be a full blooded assassin. You will be trained. No more leaving the clan without reason. No more violent outbursts. Are you sure."

"Yes."



*Bringer note: This will be the last time I ever post for Ketsueki. He will just make cameos for now. This post is shitty because I have no interest in Ketsueki character what so ever.*


----------



## Olivia (Mar 13, 2012)

*Shizune Rousha
*_~A Weird Outcome~

_The man's posture and positioning kept changing whenever Dou faced the man, it was quite strange. Perhaps Dou had been asking the man a multitude of questions that were rather bashful? Regardless it had been not of her concern, all she needed to do was escort this man to his final objective location, nothing more and nothing less. Once this was all over she could question the masked man as to why their client had been acting in such a strange manner. She brought her hand up to the frames that sat in front of her eyes, slowly adjusting them, then looking out to the woodland which lay directly in her path.

The three of them quickly went towards the woods, however the large man seemed a bit hesitant. Even so they moved at a brisk and fast pace through the large amount of vines and trees. Most people assumed that since she was deaf she wouldn't be good at body guard missions. Many Shinobi rely on their sense of hearing to know if a enemy was around, but Shizune didn't need that. She could simply take a look at her surroundings, feel the vibrations through the wind and the ground, and take notice to any changes to the scent of the area. In all honestly she felt that she didn't need her hearing to be a splendid ninja, and in fact could become better than most without it.  

Even with this train of thought she found it weird how so many shinobi relied on such a sense, along with sight, to fight. If they tried focusing on their sense of touch or smell it would give them the upper hand on the fight, as almost all shinobi relied on hearing and sight. Granted Shizune relied heavily on sight, but that was more out of necessity than choice to do so. Which brought another thought, she hadn't seen how Dou could fight, and personally she would prefer if he wouldn't. Before she could see how the man fought she would prefer to see the man's face, as she felt she would only relate murder to him before seeing his face; thinking that his face is related to murder and one that enjoys doing such an act, instead of the kind man she portrays him as now. 

Before she could continue to think about this thought a whirlwind of leaves surrounded the three. The look of the small green plants was absolutely amazing, but she had no time to stand admiring this sight. Before she had known it a man appeared on a branch in a close proximity, twirling a single finger in a circular motion, most likely controlling the wind to make the leaves dance like this. Not only that, but in his other hand lay a long and thin silver pole, the first thing that came to her mind had been a flute. Just looking at the object brought detestment, she hated any instrument, as the objects always mocked her, and her unluckiness to understand what they even sound like. Her eyes locked on to the man in front of her, as his mouth flailed widely.  

Shizune quickly charged towards him, but had been stopped by the dense amount of leaves, which had gathered in her wake. The man brought his hand to his forehead, tilting his head backwards as his mouth wildly flared up and down. She could assume he was laughing, but she didn't have time to think about that, opponents always left their guard open during these moments. She forced her way through the leaved and pulled a kunai out, quickly breathing out onto it. From it formed a green like chakra blade, constantly swirling, but also staying in a single formation. She jumped from tree to tree, trying to get closer to cut the man, and finally she reached him! 

However to no avail, as the man used Shizune's shoulder as a means to jump out of the way. Jumping off of her sent Shizune flying into the nearest tree, however she hadn't taken much damage, she rebounded much quicker than she, or most, would expect her too. She could now see Dou charging at the man as well, but before he could land a blow the man pulled the flute up to his lips, and ran his fingers across the object. Surly Shizune had no idea what the man had been doing, but just as Dou was about to strike him he completely came to a halt. His body froze, just as if he had been struck with some paralyzing poison. 

Then it hit her, whatever the man had just accomplished must of been some form of genjutsu, surly it must be a genjutsu based off of sound though, that's how she wasn't frozen in place just like Dou had been. Lucky for her that he hadn't been a visual genjutsu user, she would have been caught almost immediately if that were the case. She quickly jumped at her chance to catch the man from behind, ready to stab him in the back of the head. However just as she did so he vanished, all that had been left was a pile of dust. She forced herself to stop, because if she had continued with her assault she would have hit Dou. 

Turning back around the man had his arms folded across his chest, with a displeased look on his face. The man's mouth had started to move, but she held no interest for such a thing. Instead she quickly glanced a look behind herself to notice that the client was also frozen in place, he must of heard the melody the man played as well. Looking back over she knew she could try and knock them out of the genjutsu personally, but she wasn't entirely sure how she'd be able to complete such a task. However there was another method she could use to knock them out, and that was to take out, or kill the shinobi in front of her. Her body tensed up as the man brought the flute back to his lips. 

Shizune didn't waste any time wondering what he was doing. Surly he most of thought that she didn't hear it the first time as he was trying it once again, while in actuality she couldn't hear it at all. She continued to charge towards the man but he finished with a satisfied look on his face, as the cracks of laughter started to appear once again. Maybe he thought the same thing that happened with Dou would happen with her? That she would suddenly freeze up in front of him? Well then he would be majorly disappointed. 

She leaped, and swung with all her might, slicing through the mans chest, only stopping short of his spine. With her act finished she quickly swung her 'blade' downwards, throwing him off of the tree branch he had been standing on, sending him flying towards the ground. Once landing on the ground she quickly followed, standing right next to the mortally wounded man. Blood spurt from his mouth, as he attempted to speak. This was the best part of being deaf, you could be a true shinobi to the end. You wouldn't have to deal with your opponents 'final words' and their emotions, you could truly complete your task tot he very end. She spun her kunai in hand, before reaching the handle, and stabbing downwards towards his already slashed heart. 

With the man finished, the genjutsu quickly wore off the two men that had accompanied her. She discarded her kunai with the wind jutsu activated, and ran towards where she had left them. To her delight she hadn't found a single wound on their bodies, but even so she was simply glad that all they had endured was a genjutsu. Speaking of which, she wondered what the genjutsu had been about? Not that it had really mattered, it was simply a genjutsu, for all she knew they could have experienced somewhat pleasurable events.  

After the shaky event the three continued to head to wherever the man had directed, whether it be across roaring rapids or through deep and dangerous trenches. Regardless it only became a matter of time before they could see their destination in sight, but Shizune couldn't exactly tell what it had been from a far. Once they approached a rather disappointed look came over Shizune's face, as she wasn't expecting exactly what she was going to see within the large circle of trees surrounding the areas. 

Everything looked exactly the same, the house, the chimney, the smoke, the plants, everything. Shizune was positive that this had been the same place they started at. The man however looked with a rather gratitude look, feeling rather accomplished. Did he really just want to be transferred from one place to another which looked almost identical. Well, perhaps she was jumping to conclusions, after all the inside may be different. 

Which she felt she was going to see rather soon, as the client had a huge smile on his face looking at the two of them. He pointed towards the house while moving his lips, Shizune could assume this meant that they were allowed to come inside to rest. After reconfirming with Dou she was shocked to hear that he was allowing them to stay during the night, but perhaps he was just in their dept. After all they did just spend the day trying to protect him. 

Once entering she was, again, shocked. Due to the fact that everything looked utterly the same on the inside. Even though she had only been in his previous house for a total of two minutes she noticed that everything, down to the plants and books had been exactly the same. What was this guys deal, why did he need to go somewhere where nothing was different? It didn't make any sense to her. Regardless after picking up a apple she slowly took a bite out of it, and had been directly to where she would reside for the night. ​


----------



## Olivia (Mar 13, 2012)

She noticed that after entering the house she hadn't seen Dou at all,  plus it had been a few hours since they arrived here so she decided she  would pay him a visit. She took in the scent around her, trying to  distinguish which had been Dou's, but it had been no good, she didn't  know him long enough to be able to know the difference between his and  other smells. Eventually she walked down the hall and took a left, to  which resided another guest room. Slowly opening the door, hoping it  wasn't her client's. She was pleasantly surprised when she found Dou  laying down on the bed, with his mask on still. 

She wondered if she'd be able to take a peek at his face while he was  sleeping, but decided against such an act, thinking that if he wanted to  show her his face that he'd do it on his own free will. Even so it  still killed her to find out how he looked like under that object. She  slowly made her way over to his bed, but took notice to his sleeping  behavior. She didn't want to disturb him, he seemed so peaceful. After  taking a deep breath she sat at the edge of his bed, placing a single  hand on one of his legs, holding her arms as still as can be.

*Thalia Uchiha/Rustyrose
*_~The Time has Come~

_Both the black haired Uchiha and the silver haired flamboyant man received a shock in their heads. They clenched their heads with their palms mid battle before quickly regaining their thought processes. Thalia looked up towards her opponents pointed both hands outwards, sending a radial ice blast around her so quickly, destroying or stopping any and all attacks coming towards her. She then looked a little pissed off, but then turned her attention towards Koji.

"It's time to go, leaders' orders. Apparently our other target has managed to get away, and they really don't want us wasting our time on these low life humans. Seriously, sometimes I wish I was able to show how puny all of them really are, how they're making this world into the horrible place it is now, but we can't always have our fun. So anyways let's get out of here."

After completing her statement she didn't apparently wait for Koji to follow, she simply disappeared with a quick flash of ice, leaving nothing in her wake. Over towards Pod One Rustyrose's eyes flashed a quick glare, as he snapped his fingers, exploding all the small creatures that had been on the ground. He hadn't really started to fight yet, however these small fry around him were surly not going to be too entertaining for him. He slowly floated towards the sky, but before he completely disappeared he yelled out:

"All of you are all so lucky, ya know. If our leader wasn't so fixated on this person you would all be dead, so be glad that they're so forgiving to all of you. Be warned however, this won't be the last you see of us, ya know. This world will change, it's only a matter of time, and it already has!"

With that final statement the man completely vanished from sight, leaving no traces of battle left among the battlefields. Out in the middle of the land in-between pods one and two a unconscious Azuma could be seen, his wounds nearly patched up. His eyes slowly opened up to see a few people surrounding him, but that didn't necessarily concern him, what happened with everyone else? However he suddenly got his answer.

Both pods had been completely destroyed, perhaps he was too slow with delivering his message. Even so he could feel the chakra's of all the contestants, he knew that no one important had been killed. With that thought of relief he slowly stood up from the ground which he had been laying on. Azuma could feel the winds of change approaching, perhaps it had already begun before he realized? Even so he knew he couldn't stop such a event now.

The cold winds shivered down the spines of many after this brutal day. No one had quite expected such events to happen, but it could only get worse. Almost all hope could be lost, from this point on only more disasters would occurs to the lands. However a small fire burned which would protect the nation, a connection between three individuals which may bring great prosperity, or abhorrent chaos. The cold winds of fate once again blow against the shinobi's backs, signifying a end to the terrible destruction for that day, but a cold and dark future which lay ahead of them. However, none of them would be expecting the impending doom which they all faced next.​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 13, 2012)

*Syrena*

Water swirled all around while fish swam minding their own buisness. A tail swished in it disturbing the water that was settled and long blond hair mixed with the water. Syrena stopped to run her hands through seaweed. She had been swimming for a while now though who knew how long. She could have been four hours but maybe she was just imagining things. Time did not seem to pass in the water. She wondered though if she was close to land. 

She had been on a small island for a festivel that was held and now she was heading for a large island where it was misty a lot and the water's were beautiful and plentiful. She rose up and blocked her eyes from the sudden harsh light. She looked around glad no one was here. She did not want people to know of her. It was her instict to not be seen but to hide with in the waters from where she was born from. She looked around and was disappionted n land was in sight. She loved swimming and air was no problem but she was very eager to get there and perhas meet some lovely men to play with. 

She laughed at this. Men were so fun to play with and very easy with. All you need is a pretty face and they are hooked but she knew once she got her voice things would be turned up. She was yet to get it but once she did men would be in her palms or so at least she was told. She laughed once more softly and dove back under water.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 13, 2012)

*Namine Konran*
*Main*

Finally! The boat has docked! Namine got up staring at the tropical island! She quickly ran towards the ships entrance opening. But then she felt her hand aggressively grabbed by someone. Her father. He then squeezed her hand real tight making Namine teeth clench.

"Where do you thing your going bitch!"

"To the island."

"I will go first!"

Namine was then pulled with great force. And then her father let go of her hand causing her to slide across the ground. Namine slide and then her head hit the ships wall. Namine slowly sat up and rubbed your head. 

"And you can get the luggage!" 



Namine father walked off the boat exit. Leaving Namine to do the hard work. Namine quickly grabbed the luggage and then pulled but it was very heavy. What was in there. Namine opened the zipper to see beer! She quickly looked behind her self to make sure no one is watching.

She then quickly closed the luggage and began pulling again. Namine found it was no use so she went behind the luggage and pushed it down the ship exit. And then it slid until hitting the sand. Namine quickly ran down the ship exit.

As she went down she seen the warm sand. So she quickly opened her luggage and put her sandals in there. It felt so wonderful as her feet were touching the warm sand. But then something knocked down Namine. Or someone. Namine guessed and she was right.

"Is that how you treat my stuff! You just push it!"

"All you brought was beer."

Namine was slapped again right when she got up. There was a red hand print on her face and a stinging sensation. Namine wanted to run but her father would just find her a beat her again. Namine had no choice.

"S..sorry father." 

"Thats better! Now I will take my stuff. While you do what ever I dont care. Just dont come in my way!"

Namine flinched as her father screamed that last line. Namine quickly got up and dusted her self. She saw the ocean. And no one was in it. A perfect chance to go and relax. Though Namine did not feel like getting wet. Maybe she would just draw.

Namine walked towards the fishing bridge where people would fish. Funny there was no one there to. Namine sat by the bridge and took out her notepad and drawing/coloring supplies. She stared at the crystal blue ocean and began to draw.

As she was drawing she saw something. Her ability activated! Her ability too partially see into the future. Namine did not know why but the strokes in her pencil changed. It was as if her hands were drawing on there own. Even though she knew she was drawing it. She drew a body of water...or a ocean. But a head peeking out of it. A girl with blonde hair. 

And then Namine drew her self on the borderline of the water and shore. In the picture Namine was waving her hand towards the girl in the water. And then suddenly Namine drawing stopped. That is what she seen. This will happen in the future. Who was this girl in the first place! Tenshi ripped out the paper and stared at the picture of the girl she drew. Sometimes her ability to draw the future could be quite confusing. plush she could only see a head. No body? Not much detail except blonde hair.

"What could this mean?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 14, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time_​










​
The brown haired girl from within the crowded trees reassured the Prince she would come up with a counter attack while Ifrit is distracted. The jet black haired boy slowly closed his eyes for a moment of calm before he acted immediately. The beast growling and roaring in front of him not to far away, was about to strike at any moment as it planted it's clawed fists into the earth.

"_I have no other choice but to strike him... That light that came anonymously from that time... I think it's out of my control to hope for it to occur again... Ifrit... why did you choose me out of all people to be your summoning... I'm not a person to be relied on....._"

Thinking in his mind, the boy clenched his teeth out of anger as lightning release sparked out of his right hand. The other hand, hand seals were being formed supporting the existence of the lightning release. He had to act fast, otherwise Ifrit would overwhelm him with his speed. If it had got to that, Noctis would risk his shard of crystallis to block it, rendering it close to shattering into pieces. Then his defense would be minimal, leaving him open for another fatal strike from the monster's fists. 

The boy was immediately preparing a Lightning Release: Lightning ball technique until he noticed the monster in front of him focused on something, no someone else. The boy had been ignored from the monster's interest and aimed his next attack to Moro within the trees. For reasons unknown, the Prince had to do something to prevent it.

"_Shit! Why is he ignoring me?! Is he going to attack Moro?!_" 

Just before Noctis was able to throw his Lightning release, the beast charged right past Noctis heading towards Moro as she was charging her counter attack. Within the next three seconds, Ifrit had appeared right before her with his fist pulled back about to strike forward. She had her mind on something else seconds before Ifrit appeared, giving her the disadvantage and expected to surprise her. 

The beast's fists thrusted forward violently and with enormous speed that would cause great harm to whoever collided with the strike. But the strike had not harmed her. In fact, the strike had not hit her to even do so. During the moment of the attack, someone had shoved her out of the range of the strike.

"_It's annoying to have to take the brunt of a hit..._"

Those words shattered as the sound of crystals being broken to pieces was heard. Noctis had used his shard of Crystallis again to provide extra defense but it wasn't enough having it at a weak state. In result of this, the fist broke through the crystal shard and slammed into the boy's chest. His last breath left his mouth as he tried to keep breathing with his ribs shattered. 

"*G-ahhhh!*"

The boy found himself flying across the forest, breaking through trees until  losing momentum and colliding into a tree. Doing so, he fell to the ground with his whole body twitching like a bug about to die. 

"_W-why?.... I-frit... I'm not going... t-to g-ive... u-up....._"

Blood dripped down from his temple as did the same running down out his mouth. His eye's closed as he fell into the depths of his consciousness leaving his body seem lifeless. Meanwhile, Ifrit roared viciously dissatisfied with his strike seeing Moro still alive. The monstrous beast raised his fist once more to attempt to strike the girl that had barely escaped a fatal blow.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro heard crystal broke and heard Noctis went flying somewhere through the forest. She could not take off to find him right now as the beast claw came inches towards her, she swung her sword to make a high pressure wind from her sword to hit the cretre's head. Moro know that pressure wind would blown down a brick wall as it was powerful to the user. She heard a crashed as she moved out of the way. As not to get hit by the beast's body. Her wolves started to howl for Romulus. Somehow he was nearby as he heard what Moro's wolves were saying and stepped out of the forest.

"I told you not to take the short cut through the Ranen Clan, get my tools ready and set up camp here."

That was the last words of Romulus that Moro heard as he went to sniffed out Noctis as Moro sighed as she sat up her tent had a feeling he was going to do some healing then going back to the village. Moro got everything ready as her wolves and Romulus wolves stood gaurd around the beast for the beast not to get up again. It did not take Romulus long to sniff out a bleeding body in the forest at all and return back to where Moro's tent was with all the wolves hanging around. Romulus layed Noctis down on Moro's pelt sleeping bag.

"His heart is still good, it is everything else around it is broken, he is still breathing in some sence. From the lack of blood he also needs a blood transfusion as well. There is no time to lose Moro." 

Romulus did a few handseals to use all of his chakra in Mystical Palm Technique to healed Noctis. This took up to 45 minutes to healed Noctis ribs, the hole in his chest and the blood that was running from his head. Moro washed away the blood from his mouth and head that was dry there. Romulus slit Moro's wrist and also Noctis wrists for the blood transfusion. Moro layed down next to Noctis as Romulus observed how both of them react to the blood tranfusion. He took out the connection from Moro and Noctis as he walked out of the tent to see what the wolves were up too right now. Moro felt sleepy as she looked into darkness knowing she was staring at Noctis with out relizing it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 14, 2012)

*The Road to the Promised Day *

*Uchiha Rakiyo*












The tension in the room was downright palpable as Rakiyo looked down on Braule. He was a glorified businessman who knew how to swindle and cheat, like any merchant worth his salt, but he knew a few fighting tricks and thought he was a warrior. Issuing threats toward Rakiyo in his own house the very thought of such a callous action was preposterous. However the High Lord Imperial did not flinch or waver one bit he just sat uninterested. 

"Oh no whatever will I do with the ire of the Warring Clans upon me? Now I must answer to the mighty king of Ramen! Noodles!!! Woe is me I might wilt before the colossal proposition of facing the ruler of a mid major aristocracy, one who rules nothing. I'm shaking in my Hattori Hanzo designer boots." 

His sardonic tone was marinated in disgust, as he didn't bother lifting his face from his palm or standing upright. He adopted a "lean" as he reclined backward undaunted by Braule.

"You see noodles you are lacking not only in the ability to make me yield but you lack gravitas. Do you know what that means? You have no presence, no leverage of power, no as the kids say, "balls". I am not entertained you are a dry shell steak and I am filet mignon. Look at you pumping out your chest and telling me whom I answer to. I answer because I am a narcissistic braggart not because you're the big bad wolf, noodle-kun." 

Rakiyo howled with condescending laughter at the poetic ring of his scathing put-downs. He was basking in the moment, literally chewing up the scene that was the apex of his plan. No this was not his scheme this was even better than what he had hoped for, every ploy, every manipulation, every machination worked way beyond what he had conceived.

?Did you know that I actually have a modicum of respect for the other clans? I do not think the Uchiha better than any other clan because of our eyes, no I consider us the greatest of the Warring Clans because of two empirical facts. The first is leadership, for since the Son of the Rikudo, the Uchiha have had strong leaders who had great foresight. They had what you are so lacking in, a magnetism and charisma that could unite the world. The one who will win this war will be the one who can unite all the clans.? 

Rakiyo adjusted his position sitting upright as he twiddled his fingers malevolently. He had not intended to give a lesson of his worldviews but such was the required case when dealing with dry meat.

?That foresight is why this tournament was created. The Uchiha suffered widespread losses like the rest of the world, however I was aware of the identity of the world threat. I did not intend to beseech my carnal knowledge of the subject onto the rest of you because I find your regimes unworthy. I, High Lord Imperial, Master of the Sharingan, am the only one fit to lead.?

His tone grew in intensity as he pounded his fist on his throne. He wasn?t like Braule who tried to feign as if he deserved respect he was commanding it.

?So I called you all here to determine which of these children were the best of the best. To mold them and expose them to harsher realities that you would all shield them from. I called them here to construct an army. I however was very well aware that my little smoke show would draw out those who attacked us on the day of the meteor shower. I wanted them to come; I wanted them to wipe the floor with the weak and unworthy. Right now above us the new generation is being weighed and measured to see if they?re worthy of my new kingdom.? 

He took a pause letting the deprave Darwinian principles of which he spoke sink into the meager mind of King Braule.

?The second fact is because the Uchiha were blessed to have me born to them and I was blessed to be born with these eyes. The rest of you are too weak and nearsighted to even attempt something as daring as I have. I am a visionary and it has paid great dividends. As all of the clan leaders should be aware I am now in control of the Three Tails, the Sanbi, the first of the 9 keys I need to activate * it*. The dominoes are falling and I will be the only one left standing when the dust settles. Go hold your child tight and enjoy the time you have left with him. The Promised Day is coming.?​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Namine Konran*
> *Main*
> 
> Finally! The boat has docked! Namine got up staring at the tropical island! She quickly ran towards the ships entrance opening. But then she felt her hand aggressively grabbed by someone. Her father. He then squeezed her hand real tight making Namine teeth clench.
> ...



*Syrena*

Syrena had reached an island from what she could tell. The reef there was absolutely beautiful and the fish as colorful as the rainbows the graced the skies above after a dreadful storm showing signs of peace. She explored the ree and waters around the island a bit amazed by all the colors and creatures she saw though she made sure not to be seen.

As she swam she heard what sounded like yelling.  What could that be? It seemed so out of place in this serene place. She swam up and peeked over the water to see a man yelling a a girl. This seemed like a fight and it seemed bad. She saw the girl head to the peer and she quickly dove swimming over.

She saw the girl sit and draw. So she was the artistic type? All of a sudden though the girl drew but she seemed as though in a trance. Maybe she should go up. After she snapped out of it Syrena rose from the water just enough to be seen but not to see she was a mermaid.

"Are you okay?" she asked the girl.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

*Namine Konran*
*Main*
_Confusion_

Namine stared at her drawing. She was lost in gaze. She never knew why but she had this ability to see the future by drawing. But this was the first time she ever drew about someone she ever knew. Namine then quickly heard a voice the spooked her a bit.

The sudden surprise caused Namine to drop her notebook or as you say it sketch pad and her pencil on the ground. As Namine got some distance she breathed out in relief as she realized it was just a swimming girl.

Her question worried Namine. If she told any one about how her dad was horrible man he might get angry. Namine turned around to see that he was no where around. She then turned to the girl.

"Yes yes I am."

Namine stared at the girl. She looked familiar. Namine then suddenly picked up her sketch pad. And then she got it! The girl who asked her the question is the girl who she drawled! Namine looked at the sketch and then the girl. There was a resemblance. But Namine was not 100% sure because it was not colored.

Namine reached out her hand towards the girl. It was a friendly gesture. To shake her hand or something. But then Namine got curious. Why was the girl in the water in the first place.

"Excuse me? If I may ask why are you in the water?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Namine Konran*
> *Main*
> _Confusion_
> 
> ...



*Syrena*

Syrena was glad that the girl was ok but she could tell all was not right but she let it go. It was not her busness in the first place and she knew not if this was normal for humans.

"Excuse me? If I may ask why are you in the water?" she herad her ask. Syrena smiled. This was a common question asked that she knew how to lie perfectly when it came to this.

"Just taking a swim. Its such a beautiful day and the waters are so lovely here why not take a swim hmm?" she said. She began swimming back gently then stopped getting an idea.

"Are you a ninja by any chance? I've have not had a sparring partner in so long I fear my skills may be getting rusty." she said beckoning. It was true and plus she wanted a good excuse to leave the water. She let her tail gently keep flapping as to not disturb the water and be seen.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 14, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo* *- Mission*​

*" I was in heaven ."*

Yes, that is what I was thinking when playing with the wonderful attributes of that goddess. A shame that one of her underlings came to ruin my fun, and even more Raku just received me with those harsh words of his. Not that i?m not used to such kind of things, I still remember the day that my partner here, introduced me to Ayaka-chan. First thing I did after she turned her back on me was to slap her butt...Woaaaah, I was so happy that day, so much that Raku beating me to a pulp in no time while she threw at me a stare filled with disdain, didn?t matter to me...until the next day that I was barely able to move and I had a beautiful gal afraid of my hands. 

*sigh* Depressing, right?

*Clash!! *

The sound of metal clashing against something took me out of my thoughts as in front of me Raku?s sword was stopping the sword of the man I called 'idiot' not long ago." Could you stop your retardancy for a moment? We have work to do, Shin. "he told me as he was handling without much of a problem the sword of the enemy. I wonder how many times could I have died already if it weren?t by this cyclops boy.

My eyes fixed further from the man who was about to cut off my head, only to see the leader of these bastards all blushed and shy while covering her chest with one of her arms, all of that added to an assassin glare directed towards me. Yeah, she fell for my charm, I know it." Wh-what are you waiting, morons?! kill them both!! "she ordered to her gang as the remaining ones without their sword in hand unsheathed their weapons. Tsk, seems like I will have to get serious. Untying my sword and it?s sheath I drew my weapon.

" Hahaha!! Wassup with that shitty piece of metal crap kiddo? you ain?t doing a scratch to us with that garbage "this idiot is going to be the first one, this is the memento left by Setsuna to me...Nobody calls it garbage and leaves unharmed!! Quickly, I swung my katana towards the piece of shit who dared to say that. As usual, Raku was already steps away from me and the man; he knew how I react when someone says such things. It pisses me off a lot!" You asshole!! "I shouted as my sword was going towards him; with a quick move he blocked my sword with his own.

" HUH?! what?s up, is this all? " he questioned me as if he were better than I. I may not be a genius like Raku but definitely I?m not weak, or at least that?s what I want to believe. Without answering his bullshit, I ducked and threw a round kick at floor?s level, attack that took him out of balance only for me to point my katana towards his heart and thrust through it. One down, seven remaining. 

My eye looked for my red-eyed friend who was able to keep in line three of these ronin, two men and one women, without much effort. Knowing the he would be okay, I left the dead body of my foe on the ground before shaking off of my sword the blood of the guy. I wasn?t going to allow my precious weapon to get dirtied by the blood of this fool. Immediately I rushed towards them " Oryaaaaah!!! " that?s my battle roar, sounds cool doesn?t it? 

Without thinking it twice, the other three came at me probably thinking that I was as strong as Raku...This is a problem! damn it, I have never handled more than two opponents in any of my fights! 

Showing a smile of fake excitement, I headed towards them without stepping back. I will put all my effort into this, it is for the civilians at the camp that I have to do it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 14, 2012)

_Braule Ranen_
*Tournament Arc*​











​
With each distasteful word that was heard straight from Rakiyo's mouth, one of the men behind the King, Hirio, clenched his teeth in anger as sweat ran down his face. The man stepped forward with his fist curled tightly attempting to intimidate the Uchiha Lord in front.

"_Uchiha scum..... How dare you speak ill towards our King?! I don't ca-_"

Cut off from speaking any further, Braule had his arm reached out to the side in front of the royal guard's face. 

"_Hirio! Stand down. I did not come here to fight._" 

"_But my Lord-_"

"_Stand down._"

The strict tone of Braule's voice finally shattered his escort's willpower to move back standing behind the King and keeping his mouth shut. With the awkward silence cuing from what Braule had heard come out of Rakiyo's mouth, he was left barely surprised. Looking carefully at the Uchiha Lord, he examined his tone of seriousness backing up of what he had said.

"_So I see you still choose to speak to me in a childish manner. I am very disappointed, Rakiyo...._"

The bearded man closed his eyes trying to speak in a calmer manner towards the dastardly Uchiha Lord as he determined the faults to his statements in his head.

"_So this tournament was all towards the recruitment of the so-called worthy for your own doings? You have called the younger generation from every clan just for a contest of power?_"

The King slowly opened his eyes to clearly see the Rakiyo Uchiha smirking at him.

"_Well then... if you truly think those qualities, and your scheme to gather the so-called strong to leave the so-called weak behind marks as being a true leader... Then I'm sorry to tell you that you are trapped in an illusion. I only feel pity and sorrow for you, Rakiyo._"

Only the reasons of why Braule was made a leader, why he even chose for such a position came to mind.

"_Rakiyo, do you even know why I took up leadership in the first place? Why I chose to become the King of my clan? It's something even far greater than the want for power. It is and will always be for the protection and survival of the next generation! Though seeing you know, I completely understand what my father meant when he told me: 'Fools set the rules in this world'. You are the very living proof of that._"

His anger was gradually rising as each word he spoke in response to Rakiyo's ideal definition of what a leader pursues. 

"_Do you really think your status of power intimidates me or my clan at all? I heard the legends and the great feats of the Son of the Rikudo Sennin, and the fact that the Uchiha are passed down from him. But unfortunately, even that doesn't make me think twice about being intimidated by it. For the reason that my clan does not praise him at all but something else..._"

At this moment, the King had paused to take a moment to regain breath before speaking again. 

"_Have you heard of where the souls of the people travel to right after they pass away? The one that controls the flow of the light? Does the name Etro seem similar? The one who had blessed my clan with a power that even competes with the Sharingan. But for the fact that we choose to hold it back to keep wars from erupting involving us Ranens and to choose to live for the survival of the next generation instead._"

The Goddess of Death, Etro, was the one that Braule spoke of. The one that had given the Ranen's the power of the Eternus Crystallis.

"_From the time of my son's birth, I could sense this unique gift emanating from him. That gift was the ability to control the flow of the light, the very same light that the Goddess Etro controls. I do not doubt this at all. I can foretell the many great achievements he will accomplish that is far greater than what you or I have done. I even believe he will surpass the both of us in strength. I'm telling you this because if he found any injustice towards your future acts... He will stop you. _"

Noctis Lucis Ranen, a boy that only fought if reason was given. The boy that Braule believed to protect the one's he chose. To protect the one's from great disasters.

"_In the end, Rakiyo, you will drown in your own downfall for many reasons. Not only that I think you are trapped inside your own illusion of what you hope to achieve, but the fact your thirst for power what makes you weak. One mistaken move and you will be regretting your decisions for the remainder of your existence. But seeing that you are willing to cause harm to my clan, I should consider revealing our willpower to survive towards the ones at fault in defense. The strength we chose to keep hidden only to keep us separate from the individuals like as yourself for your desire for dominance._"

The silent wind ran through between the two clan leaders and Braule Ranen had only one more question to ask.

"_If you knew about the horrid event that almost wiped out every clan in this very country, why didn't you use that knowledge to protect your own and prevent their deaths from even occurring?_"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 15, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
_Liquid Time


_The harsh wind impacted with the beast's forehead right before he had tried to crush his desired target. The blow had been dealt effectively as Ifrit was blown away towards the ground, smashing into the earth at a high speed. There laid the fire behemoth that did not even twitch to show it's active consciousnesses.

The presence of Moro Uchiha and Noctis Ranen were nowhere near the beast's vicinity. The battle was over... or one might think. For some odd reason, the beast's bulging bloodshot eyes were seen open minutes after Moro Uchiha had left. Ifrit was not done yet, he still needed to kill something to restore himself back to his calm state, or he would keep rampaging and harming whatever he sees. With Noctis inactive, it was truly seemingly impossible to defeat him. 

The pain that had been expected to bulge within the beast's forehead was absorbed by it's anger. If it were another animal, it would not have woken from the wind technique for several days. Getting up from the ground, Ifrit forced to increase it's anger even more seeing his targets absent from the area. With a powerful roar, Ifrit screamed to let everyone know his intent to kill.

*GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!*

The enraged beast still had remembered the scents of those he chose to attack and with that he sped through the forest to in an attempt to locate the two. As he travelled, he eventually picked up the scent of the two thus making him speed up even more towards their location.

Within minutes, Ifrit smashed into the ground in front of the tent with the two inside, roaring in order to get their attention. Only for the reason of ruthlessly slaughtering them. ​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 16, 2012)

Ikuto Uchiha
Meeting

-The sky was dark.

Even thought the sun was beaming behind the storming clouds. The street were darkened and the once brilliant forest now raged, like that of an angered man, the storm caused the surrounding to flail and sway violently. The harsh wind caused the young man that walked among set storm to slight loose his balance, the wind that brushed his clothing with unwanted force was to poweful for the young man to hold his ground. 

And Uchiha who's eyes burned in great pain. 

Thoughts that clouded his mind. An assassin built for the purpose to slaying and destroying. His blade knew no justice, his power held no meaning. He could not protect, he could not save, he could not become a hero of legend. He was built as the worlds antagonist, even against odds that are far mush worse than him. But set Uchiha child could not bear with the burden of saving lives.

He would kill, for his sake alone. 

He would fight to protect only himself. 

He would save, if only it meant gain for his cause.

The young man that undoubtedly, hated his very self, who rejected his very blood. Yet he was forever chained with the blood he so hated to have. The pain, the pain in his head, in his eyes, grew far larger with ever stroking breath he released. His eyes were burning like wood in a incandescent flame. The young man held his breath, tried to steady his breath, simmer down. Yet this pain was far to great to withstand.

His right hand held the scabbard of his Katana. A grip that would normally cause the human hand to bleed... His teeth were exposed, his steps were unbalanced, is left hand was placed on top of his eyes, as in attempting to hold the pain through the grip of his head. Teeth clenched to the maximum, they slightly gritted as the step of set young man became heavier.

"The power of Uchiha clan brews through my eyes. But exposing such a technique at this moment would be as if giving in to my own enemy. Accepting their blood into my veins, accepting their curse. I cannot allow him to win. This would demonstrate weakness... I cannot allow such feats to enter my thoughts, to enter my being."

His crimson eyes, eyes that gleamed through the night. A beaming hatred that growled through these eyes. His heart felt angered. His pain grew stronger, sustaining such a curse could not go well for him. His head looked over his shoulder as he spoke: 

"You knew best of this, didn't you?" 

His voice was directed at a woman that stood behind him, a slender body, a figure that would captivate most men. Hair that swayed through the violent gust of winds. Hair that was shaded in dark. Her eyes bared resemblance to the young man's eyes that were crimson, but her crimson eyes were different from this boy, her silhouette slowly dispersed with each single step she took, her eyes held three black spots, those that were shaped in form of a Tomoe. With this familiar eyes, the young man could automatically identify the woman's heritage. She as well, was an Uchiha.However, this specific Uchiha was somewhat special.

This woman was none other than Ikuto Uchiha's sister Marta Uchiha



"Hmpf... you speak as if I knew of your failure." 

The woman spoke with might held behind her voice. Even though her voice was not that threatening, the tone was powerful. Strength brew behind her voice. 

"Have you come to put a stop to me?" 

Her voice released short burst of breath, laughing at the expense of her brothers incompetence. He truly believed he was doing something of great purpose.

"You are nothing, but a fool. What is there for me to stop? You traveling the world in search of strength? This is but a means to an end. Those who betray the Uchiha are branded as not only as traitors, but as enemies as well. You knew this day would come, if it were not me, it would be another. Be grateful. Rakiyo-sama had the mercy to sent someone who shares 100% of your blood to finish you off."

Ikuto teeth continued to clench behind the pain he felt. Both slight anger and extreme pain coursed through his head as he sustained this power, the massive flow of chakara that was trying to force through his eyes.

"My goal is not some child desire that would soon fade... This goal had been carved into my self. I will end the Uchiha's reign of power. You are all, but just. Only freak that seek only strength." 

"Such harmful words from a worm. And what's stopping me from ending set dream of yours? This threat is far too big to let slide. I cannot allow someone that throws a potential threat to the Uchiha to live."

Ikuto stood up straight, his hand had lower and his eyes locked on his sister's. Her sharingan painted eyes. those swirls that caused Ikuto's mind to slightly ease, as his word said confidently:

"Because I am your brother."

Her words ceased. Only the heavy sound of the leaves rustling through the trees resound the area, the drips of water that landed upon her body started to fade even before they managed to make contact with her body slight strings of lightning started to clash with each drip of water that came close to her body. 

"...You were not the only one trained in the arts of assassination. I know how to keep my emotions intact an when not to hesitate to strike an ally down. I would not hold my breath against you." 

Ikuto crossed his arms, the pain was still brewing through his head, but he kept a calm expression plastered on his face. His eyes were like that of a serious leader, one that looked down on his people.

"I was not. But I was not the one that allowed me to escape, was it not? Was it not your duty to keep an eye on me? To restrain me, to kill me, if I were to show any signs of treason? I believe that the instance I swung my blade at you, this was reason enough for you to strike me down, Marta." 

"Silence! Enough of your foolishness little brother. We will settle this here and now. You will not be given the choice to escape. You are guilty of high treason, abandoning not only the Uchiha, but the secret sector of assassins, not to mention killing one of your own men, your punishment is death."

"The man was a fool. Just like you sister. I would not fall to my knees an kneel  to such injustice. The Uchiha's reign for power and dominance would begin now. I would not fall at the hands of m own sister!" 

"Such insolence! Word will not help you gain victory!" 

Ikuto preped his blade, pulling it from it's scabbard as he witnessed his sister kick the earth beneath her feet. Releasing a stream of lightning behind her that continued to stream through the water, her feet were speedy and within seconds her presence was close to Ikuto's ready to strike the first hit.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 16, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

All the wolves that was surrounding the tent, smelled and heard the beast coming, they were not surprised at all. They jumped out of the way to not get hit by the beast at all. Moro felt the vibration of the crash into the ground as well his smell outside the tent. Romulus felt it too and came running back to the tent as he forgot the fire wood, he enter through the tent by the back of the tent.

"I protect Noctis for now till he wakes up. Atleast how to tell us how to defeated him size a blow to the head. Just used a destraction, for now."

"If I die go back to my clan, tell my leader to protect you in several ways of the animals. If Noctis wakes up becareful helping him to his feet, his wounds are still pretty bad."

"You need the monkey tailsman. you can atleast turn into something like him sensai." Moro handed Romulus the Monkey tailsman, as Romulus took it and slipped it over his neck.

Romulus sighed as he stepped out of the front of the tent, he did nt tried to communicated with the beast in the beast language at all it would only be useless. He activate the monkey tailsman to turn into a giant ape the same size of the beast. The giant ape that was Romulus now was thinking this was going to be a strenght test like a female that they both wanted was around to inpressed her. The giant ape shove the beast back with the strenght of two punches in the beast's jewels. The ape that was Romulus jumped over the beast making a crater where he landed, waiting for the beast to attack him, he did not want his wolves to get invole just yet. He was hoping that Moro know what she was doing right now through her mind.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 16, 2012)

Ikuto Uchiha
The Meeting 

The water started to lift with surges of lightning coursing through their insides. The cracking sound of the shocking clue flashing energy stroke coursed through the eyes of the young man named Ikuto. The woman before him started to fling a flurry of strikes, her hands were enveloped in lightning like armor, her feet and her body as well. A chakara veil that completely covered her entire body in blue luminescent flashed of light. Ikuto swung his blade skillfully parrying the incoming lightning fist and barrage of kicks and swings. The woman, Marta, was holding her self back, however Ikuto's power was limited, due to his head pain, due to holding his own with the pain of eyes. He could not complete use his skills, and yet he continued to center his attacks, to balance his swings, her lightning was powerful, his blade could not managed to strike a decent blow with the light armor obscuring it's path.

"What is wrong Ikuto? Do you take me as a weakling? This is not your current strength. Or have you not improved since you left the village. I'd say you've worsen."   

She said as her disappointment was clearly plastered on her mien. She did  not find any source of strength emanating through Ikuto. His former strength was nothing compared to this state he was demonstrating. Marta felt insulted, the anger brew within her self. As id believing that his younger brother was holding back, her power seemed to have unveiled, and a fast swung manage to make contact with the young rouge shinobi before her. Ikuto was thrown, his body felt the surge of lightning whirl within his insides before a powerful force pushed him further into the distance.

His body rolled through the muddy earth beneath his feet, regaining balance as his feet swept the muddy ground before coming to a complete stop. His Katana was held tightly within his palms, holding back pain, holding his potential, he couldn't allow the curse of his former clan to be used, he couldn't stain his pride. He was close to obtaining it, he could not holding his gift any longer. But he must, he must hold his inner curse within his self.

"Do not think that I am the only one fighting with my hands tied, sister. You have restricted your moves to a rather incredible degree. If this is your will, I will be brought to believe that you really aren't the one who's going to stop my goals." 

Her teeth clenched. Her anger arose, this caused the surged of lightning that covered her body to wildly flail throughout the area, the water was not helping, either it coursed through everything, her power was most useful in this situation. This brought the though that she had to have been waiting for this opportunity. He should have strike her the moment he sensed her presence. His feet gathered strength, he forcing his feet to move at the tip of his speed. The lightning continued to coursed through the water, Ikuto's feet quickly propelled him up a tree, however the lightning as well coursed through the water that the trunks held.

"Damn it!"

"It's useless little brother. I have field advantage while you don't. This is the true power of an Uchiha elite. Now I will slay you and end this worthless fight." 

This cause Ikuto's anger to evoke. There was no way he would lose this battle, he couldn't allow himself to die, he had little plans, little strategies, he need to think. his feet once again propelled him forward, his speed scaled to his tip the lightning was right behind him, Marta released a smirk as she kicked the earth beneath her feet and coursed through the ground towards Ikuto. he held the cracking sound of thunder and the massive amount of lightning that covered partially most of the area. 

He couldn't think like this.. what to do?

Noticing a small cavern before him, he quickly pushed himself of the tree and sliced some of the trees before him, his breath was halving, heavy. the pain of his eyes was not helping, in fact it was causing his head to hurt badly. But he continued.

She witnessed how a single swoop of his blade managed to cleave the tree easily. Her thoughts slightly calmed, a slight shook grew within her. It was impossible. It was improbable, his brother wasn't this powerful, but never theless, the moment she reached the tree her hands pulled behind her and swung.

_*-BANG-*_​
The tree was split in half, she continued to do the same as she witnessed that this was but a mere ways of distracting her. her eyes darted to see Ikuto had entered a cavern.

"I see. Withing the cavern there isn't anything moist of wet to cause the lightning to travel. This would help you escape the field advantage I have over you, but this is nothing. You underestimate my abilities little brother, just because you escaped my lightning ever so, I still have a field advantage over you."

He hands began to move, it reached her pocket and a kunai that held a explosive tag was pulled, her hand swung, the kunai hurled through the area soon entering the insides of the cavern.

Ikuto was within, his breath were too heavy he needed to stop and catch his breath. the moment he lifted his eyes a kunai was lodged within the stone wall of this cavern, his eyes witnessed it held an explosive tag, they widen slowly as his eyes continued to become wider and wider, his teeth clenched tighter and tighter. he felt as if time had betrayed him, he felt the world become slow, along with hims, he watched as the tag ignited, he turned and started to get a head start, trying to head out of the cavern.

*-BOOM-*

He body was pushed out side of the cavern, he felt the pelting water hit his body once again. The chill in his spin grew, he slowly lifted himself as he witnessed Marta towering before him, her lightning armor had vanished. 

"I expected more from you Ikuto, but it's over now."

Her hands extended, and held the back of his shirt, lifting him up his feet. Soon as he was up he was thrown behind her back, he tried to regain balance, but the moment he did his face was met with a power fist, then followed by a knee to the stomach, a 180 kick, a jumping knee to the chin, a fist that 360'd hitting him with the back of her hand, a back flip kick to the chin that was quickly flowed by a front flip heel to the tip of his head. 

Great pain started to emerge. Each hit stronger than the next, he could feel the world around him vanish, his sight started to blur ever so slight. His perception of reality continued to disperse, he could not take the pain any longer. He needed to release it... he needed to accept the darkness his eyes would emanated. The Legacy of the Uchiha would be displayed within his eyes.

*"Sharingan!"*

His eyes shined withing the darkness the moment he released these powerful words. the moment the next hit was about to land, he witness it, somehow he managed to perceive it before it managed to hit. His hand held her, a powerful shock wave was caused the moment their strength met. Her her were shocked as she witness his power bloom.

"The Sharingan..."

He tossed her arm away causing her to unbalance, the moment she was his blade, his katana was lifted towards the air and vertically swung downwards. Her body was cut by the blade Ikuto held. 

"Sorry sister. But I cannot allow myself to die here." 

​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 16, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

Ikki rubbed is arms gingerly, trying to restore warmth to his limbs.  His nose was cherry red and his eyes were bloodshot.  It had been impossible to sleep last night with the cold surrounding him as it did.  _If this keeps up,_ he though bitterly, _my "wings" will freeze solid!_  A sneezed loudly and rubbed his nose before noticing movement.  Three ninja appeared before him.  "You are in Kurokasa clan territory."  Ikki rose his hands.  "H-hey now, I'm just trying to find somewhere warm!"  However, the ninja didn't seem interested in his story.  They charged him, attacking simultaneously.  He managed to weave through them in a complex pattern of graceful flips and quick steps to the right and left.  However, he couldn't avoid them forever, and a fist solidly landed on his face, throwing him back a few feet.  He hit the ground on his back and rolled up to his feet, wiping the blood from his lip.  "Bastards."

He crossed his hands in front of his face.  "First Gate, Get of Opening: Open!"  He held his fists at his waist and a sudden burst of warm air flew from his body.  He shot forward with increased speed and ducked underneath another punch, retaliating by putting his hands on the ground and doing a handstand, kicking the ninja in his chin and sending him skyward.  He rolled back onto his feet and put his hand behind his back, raising his other hand out in front of him, keeping the palm open.  "Come!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo* *- Mission*​

The woman and one of the men ran one to the right and the other to the left respectively, they were trying to be decoys so the dude running straight towards me could land the first attack, and it almost worked. As soon as they split, my eyes first followed the woman and then turned to the man though before I could concentrate on the person before me the only thing I saw was a katana coming from the left; a horizontal swing was what the bastard threw at me. Without much time to react I stopped and jumped back, however the sword of my opponent barely reached my chest, cutting my clothes and leaving on my body a large although not too serious nor deep, wound.

" Crap! "was the sole word that came from my mouth as I felt the weapon on my skin. Before I could even think on anything else, the two people positioned at both of my sides charged against me as I was immeditely forced to adopt a defensive stance due to the situation. Blocking the sword of the man with my own and the arm of the gal with the sheath, I pulled them upwards and kicked the woman in the belly throwing her to the ground; chanche that i took to step aside doging another attack from the guy who cut me before. 

Jumping back and gaining a distance of around...five...no, wait...seven... well whatever!! I took distance from them so i could have more opportunity to attack. Looking around for a second I watched how Raku cut down one of the ronins already, he did it with a diagonal slash that even broke the katana of the dude. That one-eyed bastard, I bet he took on the weakest ones!! 

" You brat, you will pay for doing that to Lavy-sama! " she shouted at me with anger," was it so bad? I just enjoyed myself, what?s the problem with all the women and they protecting their body as if it is a treasure or something? " I asked naively, it?s not that i don?t understand but still, they are just exaggerating, right?

" shithead!! What would you feel if I were to touch your **** just to enjoy myself!? "she questioned me out of nowhere, did she have to be so blunt?! My face started to feel a litte hot as I blushed" I-idiot of course I... "however the image of her and Lavy Onee-sama doing so came to my mind. Without noticing i even started to drool over the mere thought ...Would love it...heheh. " " You pervert son of a bitch!! " she yelled just a couple of meters close to me.  I was able to block her sword with mine though.

" Nito Ryu Lai: Rashoumon!! "

A loud and powerful noise was heard as not only me but my opponents too, turned to look where the sound came from. There a mid sized cloud of dust hiding whatever could have happened. As soon as it faded away we were able to see Raku still intact and only with some blood - of the enemy-  on his face. As for the two dudes that were suppsoed to be fighting him, their dead bodies were on the ground and split into two parts, in a grotesque scene.

Using the shock of my opponents as my advantage, I pushed the woman away from me" Sorry..." I said before cutting off her head.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 16, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

As Moro left the gates of the Kurokasa clan she felt sad it would be years before she saw him again. Atleast she left her wolf necklace behind for the inn keeper to give to Nue. As Moro walked North, her wolves went crazy as they felt the coldness and the wetness. The wolves stopped playing in the snow as they smelled blood within the snowy area. Moro smelled it to and she activated her Sharingan to look around the area. She saw a guy fighting a few ninja, maybe he needed some help after all. She had a feeling that if the wound was exsposed in these coditions the blood would freeze on the face and in the wound.

Moro whistle for the wolves to attack the ninja, her wolves growled as they bared their teeth and run at their full speed. As they leaped at the same time to take down one of the ninja that the guy that was fighting them. Their teeth and fangs went into the fleash as Moro heard the guy wimper. Moro wanted to get in on this as well, as she did some handseals to create a fire Phoenix to burn the other guy, she smelled the burnt fleash from the guy that she just attack as it lose some strenght due to the fallen snow. She still burned him anyway, as the guy charged at her she punched him in the face as she dodge quickly, as she unsheathed her sword to slit his throat. She hope Nue would forgive her if these ninja belonge to his village.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 16, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

Ikki looked to his side as one of the men was set ablaze with flame and the other was being turned into wolf chow.  A girl had killed the final ninja, and the one who had been hit by the fire jutsu had survived the attack.  To strengthen the fire jutsu, Ikki performed a string of seals and sent a burst of wind at the flames, making them grow and burn even greater.  To finish the man, Ikki shot forward with a powerful, throwing the man's charred corpse from the flames.  He deactivated the first gate, exhaling slowly and looked up.  The man was still being eaten alive and the girl was standing in front of him.  He walked to her, extending his hand for a handshake.  "Thanks for the help.  My name is Ikki."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 16, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro whistle to stop her wolves attack on the guy, she watched as her wolves got off the guy and nuzzled Moro with their bloody muzzles. She looked at the guy who approached her, he told her name was Ikky. He meant no harm towards her and only wanted to shake hands with her. "Followed me, I get you out of the cold and look at your bleeding lip. I don't know what the cold did to it. By the way my name is Moro." Moro lead Ikky after shakng his hand to a warm house in the snow country. Moro open the door to the house as smoke was pouring from the chimmy. Moro went to get the first aid kit from her bag. She examine Ikky's lip to see if anything was wrong with them. "I don't see anything wrong with your lips, set for they are chaped from the coldness, a hot bowl of soup will help anyone."

The house was made for the wolves to enter and leave as they pleased or they could find a cave to live in as her friends could be closed by it was what the wolves choosed to do. Her wolves settled down on the harth near the fire place. She went into the kitchen as she pulled off her coat. Her silver wolf wagged his tail, as he noticed that Moro cleavage was showing a little bit. Moro enter the kitchen and came back with two hot bowls of hot soup and two cups of hot coco. "I am not good at starting conversation, are you up here to train or sight seeing at the beauty of the snow?"


----------



## Bringer (Mar 16, 2012)

*Namine Konran*
*Main*
_Challenge accepted_

Namine smiled. It was such a beautiful day and perfect weather for swimming. But Namine face turned red. She was not that good at swimming. She knew basics but she did not even know how to float. Namine was embarrassed but heard the girls request.

Namine looked up? Namine would not call her self a ninja. She could mold chakara and use basic ninjutsu....but she never officially became a ninja. And her father does not even know of this. He probably abuse her skills even more. But Namine wanted to test what she knew.

So what the heck. Namine turned around and her father was still no where to be seen. Namine stared at the girl with a determination. Namine took a few steps back and did a completely horrible stance that could easily be broken. Namine was not good at fighting but she should give it a chance.

"Challenge accepted."

Namine stance changed a bit to something a bit more a effective. But despite that this would be her first fight ever. To add on that she did not really have any offensive ninjutsu. Namine took a few steps closer.

"Well....are you going to come out of the water? Or do I need to go on the water."

Namine closed her eyes. She began focusing. Sweat drop dripped from her head. She had to try. She had seen this before. She then gulped and sighed as she slowly made her way to the water. Once she was about to take a step on it she closed her eyes even more.

_"......"_

Namine opened her eyes in astonishment. She was walking on water! Namine began walking deeper into the ocean but then stopped at looked at the girl. She resumed her sloppy battle stance.

"Haha! I did it! I am walking on water! So may I ask for your name. My name is Namine Konran."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 16, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Namine Konran*
> *Main*
> _Challenge accepted_
> 
> ...



*Syrena*

Syrena smiled at the girl. She was rather timid and her stance wasn't good. She probaley was not experienced but hey neither was she. She was rather new too. She had ver gotten into a real fight. She saw the girl struggle to walk on water.

"My name is Syrena. It seems the battle will take place on water but i'll try to take it on land." she said as she pulled a kunai knife and threw it at Namine. She then proceded to dive under water making sure her tail did not show She planned to come up beneath her.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 16, 2012)

Ikuto Uchiha
The Meeting 



The blade had sliced her body, she felt the steel coursed through her chest, the crimson colored liquid poured, Ikuto witnessed her falling, however, her steps once again regained balance and before her back managed to make contact with the earth beneath her. Her hand met with it and she back flip back to her feet. Her stare was burning with anger, but at the same time shock. Ikuto preped himself once more, this time he steadied his movement, his breath was calm and his eyes were focused. the pain that once clouded his though had now dispersed, the world seemed much clearer. The water started to subtle slightly... Marta had finally released a slightly weak sight.

"You are still green little brother." 

Her movement blurred, yet his eyes could still follow. But at a slight second, there was a moment were her speed became so fast that his Sharingan could not perceive, and the moment this happened, his face was met with a knee, one that caused the young Uchiha shinobi to fling through the air, being trown at dangerous speed. Ikuto could not perceive this phenomenon, what was his sister Marta really this powerful. His body twisted through the air, and his feet coursed through the muddy earth, his body was brought to a full stop, until...

"Chidori!" 

"Agh!" 

Her hand cleaved his stomach hole. 

"I'll give you credit little, brother. You demonstrated that you truly were a force to be recon with. However your strength and power were still to meager to rival mines, you were not to lower your guard so easily. It is a shame that you will not witness the creation of a Utopia that the Uchiha will create. But then again, all those who abandon their family are branded as not only enemies, but as traitor of the lowest kind. I am sorry that I had to be the one to end your life, brother. But I am not gonna allow the Uchiha name to be stained because of one bad apple."

Her eyes were empty. The surge of lightning continued to stream though her hands, Ikuto could feel each pulsing organ in his body pulse and be filled with blood. This was not good, he had lost horribly... This could not end like this, it could not. 

"I... can't die here."

"Hush, brother. Let death take you. You must fall with honor and accept defeat like a true warrior. Now fall and rest in peace in everlasting eternity."

He hand slid away slowly from his stomach, all the young shinobi could muster was to hold his hands on the wound. Her body towered before him, his vision started to fade slowly, he could not talk, the pain was too great, he blood was gushing like a fountain, it didn't stop. The water started to take the color of crimson dark blood, her body turned and soon, her image was gone. 

So this is the end? 

I... I could not achieve anything...

Will I die? Yeah, I'm gonna die.

I'm so sorry... I'm so sorry for all my sins....

I'm scared... please make it stop. Make it all stop!

Someone... please help me...

Someone... please... get rid of this pain.

God. Help me in this time of need.

Help me. Please!

"Hey... Oh no! he's injured! Hey guys, come on here quick! Help this guy! His dying!"

...Thank you... 



* Arc: The Meeting End*



​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 16, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

Ikki turned a bit red as she came back without her jacket on.  He kept his eyes away from anywhere he ought to not look, looking down at the floor.  He took his soup and coco kindly and smiled.  "Thanks, Moro-san."  He drank from his coco a bit before placing it down and eating some of the soup.  It was very good and filled his body with warmth.  He looked up at Moro's question and shrugged.  "I'm not really here for anything.  I was just wandering around and exploring when I got attacked by those ninja.  Thanks again for helping me, by the way.  You're a really strong ninja."  He looked at the wolves.  "And it's really cool how these wolves aid you in a fight."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 16, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro blushed at his compliements towards her and her wolves, "it was no problem at all. It took hard work to befriend the wolves and trained with them. We are good friends to have each other backs." She did not relized that Ikky advoiding looking at the wrong part of her body. Her silver wolf noticed and decided to give this guy a chance with Moro. Moro sat down next to Ikky as she sip her coco to warm up her body. "Just becareful where you wander off to, there cold be danger around each and different corner of life and terrtiory. It is good to have your back when you are in danger, even hanging out with wolves sometimes it gets lonely not near people. You think I am crazy talking to wolves then going bonkers in natral. If I make you uncomfortable I can put my coat back on, then for you to look at me in that special way a man looks at a women."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 17, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

Ikki's skin flushed a deeper red as she spoke.  She was so blunt, it surprised him.  Usually girls he met minced words or didn't say what they meant, but Moro spoke exactly what she felt it seemed.  He shook his head.  "N-no, it's fine, Moro-san.  You don't have to put your coat on."  He gently patted her thigh and smiled at her.  "I wouldn't want you to be too warm and get uncomfortable."  He finished his soup and coco in silence, his arm brushing against Moro's every so often.  When he was done he washed his dishes thoroughly and bowed to Moro politely.  "Itadakimasu, Moro-san."  He rose and smiled at her, before looking out her window.  A blizzard had rolled in, and was blanketing the ground with snow, cold winds whipping across the ground.  He wanted to stay the night, but he couldn't ask her.  He didn't want to be rude.  "I...  I guess I should get going...  Thanks for everything, Moro-san."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 17, 2012)

*Uchiha Rakiyo*

The smug smirk of superiority never left Rakiyo's face, there wasn't a barb or a nerve for Braule to hit upon that would elicit an overreaction. It was much more fun to hear him dismiss Rakiyo's view as an illusion to assert his pagan god, Etro, as a reality and furthermore hint that he was on the same level. In an era where the clans had been at war for almost five generations and had never had a wide spread armistice, this Noodle wanted to proclaim his clan an Arbiter of peace. Rakiyo tried his hardest to stifle his chuckle be he couldn't he laughed emphatically at the notion that a little noodle boy would surpass him or any of the pawns he had accumulated. Rakiyo threw his head back as he continued to laugh in the face of King of Nothing, a man that kept his composure for the most part he couldn't take Braule serious in the slightest. Not with that flowery aroma of naivety permeating through his every word. The High Lord Imperial did not need to restate the feat he had done a day before when he single-handedly felled the Sanbi, no he had class and was not worried about past accomplishments but instead looked to the future. 

He regained his composure after getting over his laughing fit. It was impossible to look at Braule with a straight face because he was being purposefully obtuse in order to retain a modicum of hope. He proved with every passing moment why he was a glorified business manager not a Clan Leader.

"Do you have sheep feces for brains or are you really this dense? Who is your clan pilfering to stuff it's coffers because I find it hard to believe you can be this sophomoric and amass the funds you have. Are you incapable of reading into subtext or do I have to spell it out for you?" 

Rakiyo's tone was mocking and belittling as he communicated the answer to paraverbally. How could he not question this man's intelligence? It was way too easy but Rakiyo decided to answer in simpler terms. He had been quite forthcoming already so a little more disclosure of his convictions and their genesis so the simpleton could understand was fine.

"Where were you when the meteors hit? It's of no consequence the question is rhetorical. I was on the frontline fighting to unite the world. 300 of the mightiest Uchiha were fighting the combined armies of the Aosuki and Senju. We held firm and stood strong but then they came down. As I lie there on deaths doorstep I looked up to the sky and saw the wife I buried long ago. She spoke to us? She was so strong and resolute in her convictions, such beautiful awe-inspiring strength. Then I realized the woman before me was my daughter. She wielded a type of divine strength I had long coveted. From there my destiny was clear..." 

Rakiyo took a pause here letting his words linger and permeate through the thick skull of Braule.

"If you give birth to something divine that makes you divine. If I am divine it is my divine right to rule. It was clear to me that if I want something then I must take what I want and get what I need. I have no use for weakness, no use to be hindered in my divine journey. I am creating something amazing the likes of which this world has never been seen before. Only the worthy will stand beside me and the rest will turn to ash with the rest of the world. Your boy is ever more interesting maybe I?ll let him live when it?s all said and done. You?re boring me scurry off and tell my cousin thank you for delivering the Sanbi to me. It will be put to good use.?​


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 17, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro blushed as Ikky brushed his arm against her every so often. She smiled at him as he got up to wash his dishes, she blushed een deeply as he said her food was good. Then he said he had to go, he did not want to stay. She got up and put her hand to the glass and she felt cold.  "I know I am blunt at times and I guess that is my flaw, like other people in the world had their flaws as well. I don't want you to freeze at there in that storm, I don't want you get sick and die from a illness. I do almost anything to cure that illness from you from medcine. It is no trouble at all, for you to stay here till the blizzard dies down." She took her hand off the cold window and rubbed it to get warm, she was glad her hand did not stuck to the window. She put her hand under her other arm instead of her breast she did not want to make Ikky uncomfortable at all.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 17, 2012)

Raven Matsumoto, Kokonoe and Mao

The brilliant feline like scientist was patching up Raven's wounds, it's been a total of and hour before he awoke, the battle concluded rather quickly, the memories of the battle were a blur on the mind of this young silver haired youth, who's body was now covered with bandages and other materials to stop and cure any wounds that have been inflicted into his skin. 

"You were something, Kokonoe. I was rather surprised that you of all people would allow yourself to hold back."

Kokonoe continued to bandage the young blue eyed shinobi creation. Her hands were delicate, soothing and calmed. It caused raven to come at ease, Kokonoe was really knowledgeable, even in the arts of medical treatment, she truely lived up to her name. Raven however, did not have any sort of connection to her, or though anything specific about her. Kokonoe, released a slight sight as she stated:

"The purpose of that was to test your might and to see how much have you improved with Berserker. It seems you are able to partially control the illness, but to a certain degree all we did was turn you into a bigger threat for the shinobi's you'll face."

A pleased smirk coursed through the lips of the bandaged young shinobi, he was pleased to hear such a feat was within his grasp, he released a slight chuckle before his eyes turned towards Kokonoe's.

"Well, that makes it sound all the more interesting does it? But well, it did surprise me Kokonoe, I never though you could be as kind as to leave me with minimal injuries." 

"I'm responsible for you, Takegami. It's not like I don't care for my experiments. Not only have I wasted most of my time reviving you, but you could be the key that opens the gate to a new world." 

"Perhaps. But I know Mao's intention. Once he's done with me he will throw me away like he did with this Ryoji Ivery person..."

"No, he's still interested in the boy. All in due time Raven." 

Mao burst through the doors, like if it was no one's business, which it wasn't in his mind, hands steadily placed within his pockets with a rather satisfying smirk placed in his lips. This was a perfect discovery for him to witness his two subordinates speaking as if they were friends. 

"WELL, isn't this cute? I don't think I'm paying you to act all nice-nice with the patient, Kokonoe."

"You're not paying me at all dumb ass." 

"Oh, you're right. Anyway, this is marvelous! Who knew that Takegami would react with such slight passion. Is it that you care for the professor young Gackt!?"

"It's Raven to you, filth." 

"OOOOoooo, the tiger has fangs! Very interesting indeed. Anyway to secure your  thoughts, no. Anyone who's under my roof will indeed have a place in my future kingdom. You and Kokonoe, along with Raven and Ryoji will all live like royalty! Under a small world were only I decide who get's to live and who gets to die. Wonderful thought, no? It so cool to think that you could have the world as your play thing." 

Raven brow lifted, noticing the explicit madness this man held behind that stare, he could sense the evil brew constantly through his soul. Raven laughed as he stated.

"As if I cares for your world. All I want is to defeat that hunter who slew me. What I am doing now is a mean to get powerful. I understand that you are the only way to obtain true power, in exchange I will do as you wish Mao."

Mao's hand jolted towards Raven's quickly gabbing his tongue with to of his fingers and pulling it out of his mouth. Extending it to the max and pulling him in slightly.

"You know? I'm getting kinda sick of your attitude. Save it for someone who's not me. I warn you, bro. I'm not one to be taken lightly, so if you don;t want to become the next pile of ash I throw to the trash can, you better hold that pretty little tongue of yours before i rip it off and feed it to you. Is that clear?"

Pain started to coursed through his tongue to his throat. It was unbearable, Raven couldn't speak. All he did was stare at Mao, who return his stare with a powerful, yet evil grin plastered in his disgusting mien. 

"Good! Carry on Kokonoe."

He released his and stormed out the room with seemingly large amount of happiness. 

"He's... nuts."

"And you noticed that now?" 

...



-------------------

Ryoji Ivery LT

The forest was clam and the sounds of leaves rustling along with the sounds of of bird wings flapping and singing were all that was present in this place, were the young Ice wielding shinobi known as Ryoji Ivery stood among the water. His hands were crossed and his eyes were lost. His thought whirled through his head. His feet demonstrated a slight glow, his chakara was manifesting in the water causing him to stand on it's liquid surface.

Conflicted as the young man could be he would easily erase any and all thought from his mind and sooth his body with calming sounds of the forest. He would simply put anything aside and begging to loosen up. The only thing that bothered this young blue haired shinobi was none other than the world most powerful energy source.

"I hate this heat..." 

Even though the weather was nice, to Ryoji, the Being of Frost, the sun was something close to his biggest weakness. Ryoji couldn't withstand the heat, his weakness to fire...   

"I know! I might create a forest that is completely made of Ice!" 

A sudden pause occurred. Suddenly followed by a burst of laughter 

"Yeah... as if I could do that."

He wondered what could he do at this moment.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 17, 2012)

Yomi

"It seems this have gone a bit out of control." A bored voice said as he made his way down the stadium, his white hair covered one of his eyes, emphasizing the right one that he allowed to show. The snows white hair fell perfectly over the amber colored eye he had, the young boy looked nothing more than the age of 12, but something about him was screaming a more mature aura.

The woman behind him smiled warmly as she walked down with him, her whole demeanor screamed out spider, everything from her walk to the smile on her face made Yomi look up in fear. She smiled as she looked down at Yomi and like a lighting strike Yomi was struck with fear, almost like how a fly would only look at the incoming spider as it crawled down its web


*Spoiler*: _The woman_ 



http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m11ni8mIZv1r4pa0lo1_400.png




"This development isn't what we had planned for you." she said, "I guess this is what we get for leaving this up to her hmm darling?" she asked as she down at the boy who only looked down at the young girl.

The boy closed his eyes and nodded, "Of course, now it time to go Koe...Time to stop playing Samurai and start doing what you were raised to do..." he said as he looked down at her from the stadium, his hands behind his back as he stared at her like a disappointed father...

"Play?" Koe said as she drew her sword and pointed at him, Ragurren turned around and growled and snarled at the boy, "WHO THE HELL SAID I WAS PLAYING!!!"

Ragurren launched himself at the boy....

But in a quick purple flash the woman got in front and slammed her leg into the dog side, like an abrupt ending to the attack Ragurren slammed into the ground. The huge dog demon grinded against the ground until the it slammed into the opposite side. Koe eyes widen as she turned back to them..

The woman dangled her leg up in the air for a minute before smiling down at the girl...

"Wow....You are fucking pathetic!" she laughed as she put her leg down, "Do you even give Ragurren power?!"

Koe eyes widen, Ragurren was weak?

"It is because we left her to her own devices than we had planned Juri..." the boy said as he stepped looked down at the girl, "But this time we will do it right..."


Juri licked her lips, "Oh yes....That sounds fun~"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 17, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha _

Ikki smiled and swept up Moro in a gentle hug.  "Thank you Moro-san."  He released her and smiled.  "Not many people are nice to me, and no one has ever been this kind to me.  I am severely indebted to you."  He bowed to her gently before rising.  His face grew serious.  "Moro-san, you are an excellent kunoichi, a truly splendid ninja.  I want to ask you to join me. "  He looked out the window.  "This was once a beautiful world full peace of kindness.  However, war and greed have turned it into a nightmare."  He returned his gaze to her.  "I want to ask you to join me, Moro-san.  I am gathering strong ninja so we can stop war and conflict.  We will continue to stop the clans from battling each other through any means necessary, be it diplomacy, peace movements, or violence.  Are you willing to join Tengoku, Moro-san?"


_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha LT_

"Well now, that would really be somethin', wouldn't it?"

Ikki was seated on a branch in the forest, smiling down at the boy.  He looked around.  "This is a pretty big forest, y'know.  In order to freeze the whole thing solid, you would need ice ninjutsu... er, I think it's called hyoton or something like that, and a lot of power."  He stood up on the branch and dropped down from the branch to the ground, landing in front of the boy.  "So...  Are you strong?  I'm curious.  If I'm right about you, you could be a powerful ninja in your own right.  I wonder..."  He folded his arms over his chest and smirked at the boy.  "If I can stand up to your Ice Release.  I say we give it a go.  What about you?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 17, 2012)

*Syrena-LT*

Syrena walked on the land through a forest. She struggled a bit. She had been out on the sea to much and walking took getting used to. She loved the scenery though which was not found out in the ocean. The sea was very beautiful but had few plants and the land's were more diverse and oh the flowers how she loved them so. She froze though feeling someone approach. She quickly hid in the bushes and after a while peeked to see a young boy with black hair looking at a piece of paper.

He looked nice and she was bored and lonely so she decided to say hi. In human form she had little to fear of humans.

"What you got there?" she asked. He jumped at this which made her smile. Human men were so cute. He got in a defensive stance though.

"I'm not here to fight i just want know who you are and what you are doing." she said very forward. The boy eyed her and stated harshly.

"None of your buisness now if you excuse me i got to go." he said but it was to late Syrena had the paper.

_Mission: Sunflower
Client: Ryu
Rank
Reward: 10+1p 9,000 ryo
Description: Just deliver this scroll of paintings to the next town over please, this sunflower painting is my best work ever! So please I want to be this place next best artist!_

It read. 

"Is this a mission?! Can I help pretty please!" she said. The boy tried to take it from her but she got away in time. "Please. I'm very boed and need something to entertain me or..." she said rushing to him and wrapping a leg around him. In her human form she had very revealing clothes mostly because she saw clothes as a nuisance but she found out it did wonders on men.

"Or would you want to entertain me hm?" she whispered seductivly slidding her hand up his shirt. The boy was clearly red not even able to say a word.

"Ugh h-how a-about the m-mission instead?" he stuttered. She smiled.

"Welll...ok but we do got to finish later." she said walking forward to the place where the scroll was to be delivered.

*Kai-LT*

Kai had merely been walking rather happy he had a mission to get money with. It also kept him very busy. He was stratled though when he heard a soft voice.

"What you got there?" he looked up to see a beautiful blond girl in rather revealing shirt and skirt. He quickly got in a fighting stance.

"I'm not here to fight i just want know who you are and what you are doing." she said very forward. He eyed her though and stated rather harshly.

"None of your buisness now if you excuse me i got to go." he said but when he looked at his hand to continue his mission the scroll and mission paper were gone. 

"Is this a mission?! Can I help pretty please!" she said. He tried to take it from her shocked she took it before him noticing but she got away in time. "Please. I'm very bored and need something to entertain me or..." she said rushing to him and wrapping a leg around him. What was she doing? This wasn't normal.

"Or would you want to entertain me hm?" she whispered seductivly slidding her hand up his shirt. Kai was blushing and didn't know what to do. Was she crazy or something. He tried to say something but few words came out though enough to let out his message

"Ugh h-how a-about the m-mission instead?" he stuttered. She smiled.

"Welll...ok but we do got to finish later." she said walking forward to the place where the scroll was to be delivered. Kai looked confused. Great now he had some stranger following him.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 17, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

"IT is nothing really, atleast I met someone nice who does not threaten me for what I have. I am glad to share it with you. I will join Tengoku with you Ikky. I hope you don't mind my friend Romulus to show up from time to time to help when he wants to with his wolf call to annouce himself. Besides set for that I am cool joinging your organzation, to me there is no more happyness only pain in sorrow and everyone is only after power and land to shade it with only with shadows and then mostly everything parished like someone hope that would never see the next day. "Let's do it, what is the first order of business after the blizzard?" This was a good time to do something that she never did to a guy before, she lean in and kissed Ikky on the lips. It only a simple kiss, but her first kiss hoping it was not too bad.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 17, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

Ikki leaned and and returned her kiss, deepening it gently and holding her lips against his for a few seconds longer.  They finally separated, lips a tad bit puffy.  He smiled at her gently and stroked her cheek with his thumb.  He leaned away and placed his hand on top of hers, intertwining their fingers together and rubbing the back of her hand with his thumb.  "Well, the first thing would be recruit more members until we have a decent force to back us up.  Then, we'll start taking missions in order to buy a base of operations.  Your home is lovely, but I think we might need a bigger space to train in.  After we get the house, we train, learn our partners inside and out until we can work together effectively as a team."  Ikki smiled at her softly, before standing up.  "Hey...  I don't want to be a bother... but do you have a bath?  I could use one right about now."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 17, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I can give you some of the money I have on me. I can't give you all my money I have to paid for supplies. I about i give you 30,000 ryo for starters then we can get some more recruiters and more money on missions sounds good. I have someone in mind, but I don't know if he would say yes to join.It is not really my house, Just renting it for now as the owners could get some spare money. You are not a bother as you did not pushed me away when you kissed me, you are a kind person yourself. It is down the hall to your right on the last door, at first it seems like a closet at first then it opens up to a bath. The owner told me the water comes from a hot spring, I have not taken a bath yet to test if it was true or not. If you are not to tired we can get to know each other better."

Her silver was thinking is this guy was for real to borrowed money from Moro and tried to win her heart as well. The other wolves was thinking about restraining the silver wolf to not ruin what Moro was doing right now. Moro noticed her wolves were staring at her and Ikky, her wolves looked away as one of the black wolves told the silver wolf to cool it for now to give Ikky a chance and give up hope mating with her. The silver wolf stretch out looking depressed as atleast he did not lose his leadership with his pack just yet. Atleast he know that Ikky was not going to just leave and gambled the money away. To the wolves it be gettin used to a person really getting closed to Moro.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 17, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery LT*

His head turned, only to meet with a dark haired boy with rather sway short hair. Eyes painted a slight amber color and his mien demonstrated slight confidence. A proposal had been thrown his way, the young Ivery listen, and his mouth didn't produce any words. His though raveled in his mind, maybe this was God's way of providing entertainment for him. Of course, he know he loves a battle and his been itching to reveal his power. A rather smug look coursed through his mien, and he crossed his arms as he locked his sight on the young man before me.

"You have guts, challenging a complete stranger. But hey, if I didn't sense your presence up until now, then that must mean that you hold great skill. That, or I really am weakening." 

Ryoji kicked the water beneath his heal and landed on the earth, slightly soaking it with the remains of water that his soles held. A perfectly smug grin, determination brew within his eyes, his hand swung and his the steal was revealed: Engraved on this steel that his hand wore was the name of his beloved father.

"Come, fellow shinobi! Show me your strength! I've been itching for a fight."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 18, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
 _Liquid Time

_"Where am I?"

The eyes of the one opened staring into the endless array of light glaring at him from all directions. The instant he felt like he was in a sanctuary, he recognized where he had been, well not exactly where but he knew he had been here before. 

This place was the same place he encountered before through his dreams, a location only filled with light. But then he thought if he was here, the very same mysterious woman should be also here. The woman with long pigtails running down to her feet with distinct pink hair wearing a elegant dress. The very same woman who Noctis had found reading a book with no care around her whatsoever. 

The jet black haired boy arose from the ground, trying to find that nameless woman in the bright light. The fog beneath arose to his knees casting an alluring feeling within the bright environment. 

"Are you there? Please answer me if you're there!"

The boy was mildly eager to ask her alot of question left unanswered from last time. But knowing that was pointless, he had another intention of finding her. Since the light presence in this place felt the same as the light presence that cured Ifrit's unstoppable aggravated nature from before, he had not doubt she had an answer to stopping Ifrit from that nature. 

Roaming through the reoccurring bright light, Noctis noticed a uniquely designed pillar from the distance. As his eye's lead up towards the top of the pillar, he had seen a figure sitting atop and quietly reading her book. 



The boy idly stood by in front of the pillar while looking above at this unnamed woman.

_









_​

"You once again returned.... But why?"

The expressionless face of Noctis did not changed as he replied to her.

"You haven't answered my questions from before but I need you to help me. Since your familiar with the _light_ more than I am, you must know how to use it to help stop my summoning from it's path of hatred. I need to know please!"

Closing her majestic eyes, she lightly smiled. She really did know something Noctis didn't. Why Ifrit was his summoning in the first place. About why he wasn't just a rare encounter.

"The Rampaging Fire Behemoth, known as Ifrit. Your meeting with him just wasn't a mere coincidence, in fact he had been waiting for you to come choose him. It was then when you had purified his hate from the Goddess blessing, you were his true summoner. And he is your _Esper_."

The only question that Noctis had kept in his head was the importance of an Esper and what it exactly was. Since Ifrit was a creature not from this world, he was very curious about it.

"Wait Esper? What is exactly that?"

"A Esper is a Fal'cie that is given to his fated Summoner upon the decision from the Goddess's will. You have the power to suppress his hatred and only you."

"The goddess? Do you mean _her_?"

The name itself was too divine to be spoken, but Noctis knew who this woman was referring to. Even though this was fate, he felt like he was the right person chose for the job. He cannot even forcefully manipulate the powers of the light like he had did before anonymously, but only use the light to make copies of himself.

In response to the boy's question, she slowly nodded. 

"She has chosen you because she believes you are the only one compatible with him. The power of the light is takes great difficulty to grasp when in your situation. But when you realize the reason behind your fated encounter, you will be able freely use the light at your disposal towards the Beast of Flames. But I alone cannot be able to help you further. It is up to you to take this task."

Knowing that this woman did not have much time to speak before leaving, he nodded as he turned around to leave. He knew he would meet her again, and when he did, his questions will be answered. 

"I'll be back. After all, you need someone to keep you company. That way I'll get my questions unanswered answered at the same time."

The woman was shocked to hear this since no one had ever told her something like this for a while but she nodded as she slowly had faded away. It was time that Noctis head back to stop Ifrit and play the role of the summoner he was given.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Upon opening his eyes, Noctis found himself in a tent with Moro looking directly at him. He saw his wrists interlocked with hers as well as feeling his upper body in pain.

"_Moro... Where's Ifrit? Where are we?_"

Attempting to get up, Noctis only fell back down feeling the excruciating pain arise. He recalled protecting Moro from a deadly blow rendering him like this. It seemed hopeless to even stop Ifrit in his dire state, but he that didn't stop him as he continued to get up.​


----------



## Bringer (Mar 18, 2012)

*Namine Konran*
*Main*
_Rough start_

Namine looked in astonishment! A kunai? Who brings Kunai into the water? And why was Namine thinking about that in a time like this! Namine quickly tilted her head to the side. It slightly cut a strand of hair on her.

"That could have killed me."

Namine noticed the girl dived in the water. Where was she. Namine started looking around awaiting for the girl to pop out. Namine had no real offensive ninjutsu and currently was a sitting duck in this situation.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 18, 2012)

~ Erio Touwa ~​
↱ LT ↲

The crisp arctic air swirled around quietly whispering as it gently pushed Erio's hair causing it to wave in the breeze along with her skirt.

"I feel uneasy for some reason."

Erio slowly traversed the snow blanketed ground which crunched under her feet before swiftly being covered by snow leaving no trace of her.

"Is it safe to trust Lady Muu?"

The snow slowly became less and less prominent as Erio traveled west to the rendezvous point.

"That man.... His eyes were cold and lifeless, but he didn't seem completely lost; He seems to have only lost his way. That man Uchiha ReiMei; I wonder what his true goals are?"

Erio Stopped as she made it into a forest full of tall trees whose branches seemed to reach well into the heavens.

"My intentions huh?"

A deep voice called from the trees. As Erio looked up to the branches high in the trees she saw him. Uchiha ReiMei; his arms were folded across his chest, his red armor replaced by a jet black color and form fitting long sleeved under clothes as his hair covered much of his face as he called down to the young girl.

"My intentions are simple. I live to fight, and protect those I love. I do not associate myself with my clan. They are a bunch of war hungry mongrels. I fled to escape the petty war they are involved in. And too find out how to unlock the power of sharingan."


Erio's gaze quickly dropped to the ground as she nervously cleared her throat, again looking to ReiMei as he jumped from the trees slamming into the ground making a crater before standing in front of her his katana sheathed on his sides he crossed his arms again.

"I..I still don't understand if all of this is true why are you following me? What purpose could you possibly have by perusing me?"


Erio's gaze again dropped as ReiMei's eyes met hers.

"Don't misunderstand me girl... I do pursue you, but for my own selfish reasons. I want to study you and your abilities, so I will accompany you..It's also less bothersome then having to hide in the shadows."

ReiMei turned his back to the girl as his hair blew his Uchiha crest became visible on his armor.

"I am Uchiha ReiMei, no just call me ReiMei my clan means nothing to me anymore."

*His eyes were even colder then before.  His aura gives off the feeling of flames. But the flames are Ominous they feel like they are blazing, yet they are icy.*

Erio smiled as she bowed to ReiMei deeply as he turned around to her.

"I am Touwa Erio. I will be glad to have you accompany me."

ReiMei starred coldly at her as she stood back ReiMei began to observe her.

"I will protect you on your way to this Lady Muu. Don't get the wrong idea. I just would rather not see anything happen to you before I canlearn of your special techniques and bloodline..."

Erio smiled accepting ReiMei'swords.

"Now let's go, we don't want to keep them waiting now do we?"

With that they began to continue traveling west weary of what was to come.​


----------



## Bringer (Mar 18, 2012)

*@Zuko Terumi*
_*LT*_
_Mission_

Zuko yawned. Why did he get up so early to go on a mission. His body and muscles was still sore from training. And he still had sweat and dirt all over him. That woman was scary and could fight. And surprisingly was Beautiful. His uncle could pick the right woman thats for sure.

Zuko stood on the ground. Luckily he was not far from the meet up point. Though he felt bad for who ever his partner was. They would be traveling in a desert. Zuko stood on a small hill made out of complete stone.

It was time to get going. he jumped off the hill and landed on his feet. He then began walking west. It would be a drag. But a smirk entered his face. He heard that this lady Muu was hot. 

Much time passed as Zuko began walking. Suddenly he felt his foot stand on a land with much different texture. He was in the desert. Meaning the meet up point was close. Zuko continued walking. As he glanced on the ground there were a few scorpions. Zuko made sure to avoid them.

Zuko quickly looked on ahead to see a beautiful red headed woman. Red was not a very common trait? Zuko began walking up and then a whole bunch of men went in front of the woman.

_"If she already has guards then why am I here."_

"Let him pass."

Zuko heard a beautiful gentle voice spoke. The men began to move to the left and right. And Zuko walked straight ahead. He then sat down. The woman then handed Zuko a water bottle.

"Thanks. Now we wait for my mission partner to come."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 18, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"We are in a tent, outside of the village of your clan. You mean that beast that we were fighting earlier. I hit him in the head like you said then took off to save your life with the help of Romulus to heal you. Ifrit track us down and now the wolves and Romulus is fighting him. Romulus turn into some kind of animal as the same weight and same size as your beast. He would fight like a alpha male to protect his pack."

Moro sat up then kneel postion, as she wrap Noctis's arm around her neck. To first get him in a sitting postion, then she stood up with Noctis body, she took her time to stand up as not for him to scream in mortally in pain. To her there was nothing romatic about this even though his hand was brushing against one of her breasts. Atleast Moro know his feet was mobile for Noctis to walk. Moro walked out of the tent with Noctis. Her foot felt a edge as dirt run down into a deep hole, she heard this, as she activated her Sharingan. She looked around and jumped over the hole and landed on her feet with Noctis's feet as well. She notice that all the fur was ruffled up a bit as she looked at the ape that was fighting Ifrit.

"Do what you have to do to save my friends, becuse I know you can? Don't waist too much you may fall back into a coma or something like that." Moro have said that bluntly but with some kindness well. She guess Noctis was growing on to her, but he was still a thorn in her side, she guessed she could be little nicer to him after this battle of the beasts. to her this would be another unusal friendship btween her and Noctis, as she heard the saying goes frendship blooms like a flower.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 18, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

"Oh, no!"  He shook his head, raising his hands.  "I'm not gonna take your money from you!  You don't have to give me any money, Moro-san.  I know you've got things that you need to buy, and I wouldn't ever take any money away from you."  He smiled at her kindly, looking back to the door where she said her bath was.  He smiled and nodded.  "Thank you, Moro-san.  Sure, when I net out we can do whatever you want."  He bowed to her and turned to leave, heading toward the bath.  When he got there he found that she was right, the water did come from a spring, and it was already hot.  He stripped off all of his clothes and laid them in a pile before sinking into the water slowly.  "Ahhh....  Much better."  He smiled as the warmth encircled him.

Ikki looked up at the ceiling.  Creating Tengoku would be a Hell of a lot of work but it was necessary.  To stop war, to break the violent cycle the world was stuck in....  He didn't want this world to go down the path it was on any longer.  His thoughts strayed to Moro, and he smiled.   She was kind and beautiful and she had kissed him!  He quickly washed up and toweled himself dry, before putting on some clothes that were in his backpack, folding up his own and washing them.  He hung them to dry over the bath and left the room, now dressed in loose-fitting black pants, his sandals, and a black long-sleeved shirt.  He smiled at Moro as he returned.  "Thank you, the bath was wonderful."

_
Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha LT_

"Well then, don't mind if I do!"

Ikki shot toward the boy before him, already flipping through handseals.  He kept his eyes trained on the boy, before dipping to the side swiftly and jumping rolling on the ground and coming to a halt to the boy's left.  "Wind Style: Crashing Wind Bomb!"  A huge ball of compressed wind shot toward his opponent and Ikki held the last seal.  The jutsu had a secret second attack to it that no one really knew about.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 18, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

While Moro was waiting for Ikky to come out of the bath, she slipped in to some of her loose fitted clothes. Her contained of a beautiful kimono, as she got on to the floor and tickle the feet of the silver wolf. He growled at the other wolves in the silver wolf growled it meant wolf pile. Her wolves jumped on her in a playful way. Moro was knocked down and before she could reached both of her buns on her head. A black and brown wolf pulled the rubber bands out of her hair. as her hair fell over her eyes and around her shoulders. The other wolves nuzzled her as she laughed, the silver wolf licked her face, she snuggled out of the wolf pile. She was laying on her back as she felt her kimono was messed up as she covered up her breasts quickly as she heard footsteps.

Her wolves howled twlling her that Ikky was near her head, as they could not settled down as they run out the door to play some more. She know she was wearing a silp underneigh her kimono, but felt like she just flashed Ikky and started to blushed as she sat up. She brushed the hair out of her eyes and nearer to the side of her face. "Your welcome, while I was waiting I was playing with my wolves. So you go first, tell me something about yourself." She stood up and dusted off the hair of the wolves off her kimono and make sure her belt was tighten around her waist. She felt werid her heart was beaten really fast, as she felt her cheeks were on fire. She was thinking was it the attraction towards Ikky or was it just hot in the room.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 18, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

Ikki walked back into the front room to see Moro in a kimono, her breasts partly visible before she fixed it.  They both blushed and Ikki looked away for a second, before looking back at her.  The wolves began to walk around, still wanting to play.  Ikki crossed the room and sat on the couch, scratching the back of his neck.  He smiled up at Moro, gazing into her eyes.  He really liked her, and his skin got hotter with attraction.  He closed his eyes as she asked him to tell her something about himself.  "Alright.  My full name is Itsuki Uchiha Ressa.  I am a member of a different kind of Uchiha clan.  Instead of the Shraingan I got the Igurugan."  When he opened his eyes they were yellow and seemed to glow a bit.  "When I was younger I could only use Wind Style ninjutsu, but now I can use Fire jutsu as well.  Since I have a different kekkei genkai than the rest of the Uchiha clan, my family abandoned me.  The clan saw me as scum and kicked me out.  But that doesn't bother me anymore.  I've made it so far on my own."

Ikki stood up and deactivated his Igurugan, looking at Moro.  "Alright, now it's your turn.  You tell me something about yourself, Moro-chan."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 18, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"My own name is Moro Uchiha, I am nothing but scum to the Uchiha clan. As a child I was abused by my mother's boyfriends. Then I went crazy then ripped out my eyes and put them in a hidden place, Then I left and went to live with my formal sensai, he is dead. Some of my deeds are not good and that does not make a good person at all. I had surgery to put the eyes back into the socket to regain the Sharingan. I isolated myself to nevr trust a person ever again in my life and turn to the wolves to be my friends. I use mostly fire jutsu, some kenjutsu and some of the animals that near me."

That was the first time she shared something about her ever to a person and it was emotional enough to talk about her past with someone. She did not need to activate her  Sharingan, as it was red and black like a normal  Sharingan. She stood by the window as she just stare blankly at nothing. Her wolves noticed this and snuggled up to Moro to make her feel better. This did not make Moro any better right now. She passed the wolves that was near her and hugged Ikky, she closed her eyes for him not showed her emotional pain to him. Being blind was personal to her and it was hard sharing it to anyone. Her wolves was thinking to give them some personal space as they walked out of the room in to Moro's bed room.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 18, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery LT​
The young man witnessed as this strange shinobi lunched towards him with great inertia. His eyes followed as he did a slight amount of movements and seals, he then threw a marvelous jutsu that implied with wind, the young man known as Ryoji focused. His feet kicked the earth beneath his feet and his his speed increased from 10 to 200 in an instant, creating distance between him and the ball of wind that came his way, his feet coursed through the earth, before halting, Ryoji started to form seals with great speed, his coordination was very high for a shinobi of his age, allowing him to react to things with flair, finishing the seals, the surface of a tree started to emanate and resonate, the chakara started to form, in an instance the temperature dropped drastically, and a large spiked stream formed.

"Hyoton: Frost Dragon!"

The dragon like monster came and headed towards the bullet like object that hurled towards the young man, his thoughts whirled as he formulated a plan within his mind, the dragon made quick impact with the bullet, however, his B rank technique seemed to have met a slight hindrance, however it managed to cleaved through the technique, he felt conflicted, he felt as if tehre was more to come, his strategy was way too simple that or he was just lookin g for a simple fight...

Nevertheless, the dragon continued it's coursed towards the young shinobi before him in attempts to collided set dragon that would leave a rather serious blunt damage to the enemy. 

What will he do.

------------------

Ikuto Uchiha LT

The young the Uchiha male had his hands in his head as he thought about the world that surrounded him. His thoughts whirled, thinking about any missing links in the Uchiha front line. It was a useless effort, the young Uchiha knew that Rakiyo, none other than the leader of his clan was far too powerful to be taken down easily, it impossible. If he could not defeat his sister there was no way he could defeat his leader.

"Does such a man even have weaknesses? I don't believe he does. But he is human... he must have something that weakens him. Something..." 

The muttered under his breath, he couldn't just accept that he held no blind stops, no weaknesses. It was rather a worthless effort to just give up. 

The forest continued to rustle due to the breeze... he was in deep thought... what could happen?


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 18, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi was walking though the forest heading to her next mission when Fugetsu appeared right in front of her. She thought it would be rude not to say hi since they were partners in the tournament a week ago. 

_'I dislike that guy so much.'_

"Well, hey Fugetsu. Haven't seen you since the tournament." 

Aoi waved her hand to motion his view over to her's, but something was weird about the look she was receiving when he looked over at her. She could tell that was something was wrong. 

_'Well, I didn't think he would have anything against me. So why is he looking at me that way?'_


----------



## Bringer (Mar 18, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
_Old....frenemies?_

*"GET HIM!! CATCH THAT BOY!!"*

"Oh boy. Well come and catch me looser!"

Fugetsu quickly did a flip and landed on a tree. He began jumping forward. But a group of men who were shinobi as well followed. Maybe Fugetsu would have to get his hands dirty. Fugetsu caught a branch and the sudden speed where he caught it made him swing around the branch like a monkey.

He had to time it right. As soon as he swung upwards he let go. He went flying feet first towards the men and hit one in the stomach and quickly landed on the ground. Was this all they had? They were weak.

*"Give me back that weapon!"*

"Uhhh...okay okay.....NO!"

Fugetsu began to run again. But towards the man. But then he quickly dropped down sliding across the ground and slid right past the mans legs. He then got up and jumped for a branch. But of course the group of men followed.

"Dont you ever give up?"

Fugetsu landed on the branch. Time to end this. With a D rank used at a large scale! Fugetsu made a hand seal. And focus a lot of chakara. This D rank was weak but with this much chakara used it will do its job.

"Plant hold technique!"

The ground began to rumble. The men watched in fear and began falling down from the rumbling ground. Fugetsu had a huge smile on his face. Wait till they got the surprise! Suddenly hundreds of vines and roots and flowers rose from the ground.

The flowers rose out of the ground. Hundreds of flowers and then they wrapped around all the men. The men will completely restricted by vines,roots,and flowers. Fugetsu laughed as the men were covered with pink colorful flowers.

He jumped off to a other tree. He then looked back at the men and got a crazy idea. Bees like flowers? Fugetsu looked to the tree across of him and seen a bee hive. An funny idea came to Fugetsu. Fugetsu jumped to that tree and grabbed the bee hive and threw it at the men.

"HAHAHAHAHAHA!"

*"AHHHHHHHH!"*


As soon as Fugetsu got distance from the men and the bees he landed on the ground. Its true he did steal these awesome weapons. But it was way to over priced. Finally Fugetsu heard a voice. A familiar voice. He looked and seen his.........................frien.......enem........Fugetsu had no idea what to call him/her.

"Heeey shorty! How its going."

Fugetsu spoke with an awkward loud obnoxious tone. He not sure hot to feel about shorty. He did not even know his/her name or gender. And last time he met.....it she tried helping the man who was attacking the tournament until he/she got punched in the gut. Fugetsu held his hand on the new weapons he stole. He did not want anyone to find out he stole weapons!


"Well...umm......hey!"

_"Hmm....how should I make him go away. Should I make him/her uncomfortable by staring angrily at him/her?"_

Fugetsu started to stare very angrily at shorty. He glared into his eyes. After that went on for a few minutes Fugetsu got bored. Why is shorty not leaving yet! Fugetsu got bored and finally decided to chance tactics! He would scare shorty by intimidating him/her.

Fugetsu walked up to a tree. Got a good grip. Used his stregnth to dig his nails into the tree. And started to pull. Fugetsu was pretty much physically strong and could carry 8.9 tons. And trees ranged to be 3 tons at the heaviest. The hard part was disconnecting it from the ground.

"ARGHHAAH!!"

The roots in the ground began to come out and break. The tree started to budge. Finally Fugetsu did it. The tree came out! Fugetsu raised his arms high. He was holding the tree! 

"Hey shorty. CATCH!"

Fugetsu quickly swung his arms full force. And launched the tree at shorty.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 18, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Namine Konran*
> *Main*
> _Rough start_
> 
> ...



*Syrena*

Syrena was quickly trying to plan something. She could drag the girl under water but she might see her tail......she got it. She proceded to let some smoke bombs release their smoke like ink in the water. It wasn't enough to hide her but enough to block view for a few seconds. She then went under the girl and pulled her under water.

While the girl was under and exactly after she pulled she swung her powerful tail at the girl slamming her out of the water before she could see it. Being a mermaid her tail was strong. Most humans don't use their legs two attack besides kicking. As a mermaid all that muscles is fused into a tail that could be swung to do some pretty bad damage. More than a fist at list. She looked above the water trying to see where the girl went. She knew she would have to do something else as the same trick might not work twice.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 18, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha
_
Ikki was silent as he watched Moro closely, taking in her story.  He quietly crossed th eroom to her and pulled her tightly into a hug, stroking her back.  "The Uchiha clan fear the unknown and are quick to forget who their family is.  War has shaped their minds that way.  The want only the best, only what they know to be strong.  They only want to win and destroy their enemies.  But as long as there are kind, wonderful people like you in this world, not all is lost."  He released her with a smile.  "Together we can change the world.  I know we can."  He leaned close to her and planted a gentle kiss on her lips.  "I.. I really like you, Moro-chan.  I'm glad we met, and I'm glad you agreed to help me with this.  You really are an Angel."


_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

As the ice draint crashed into the ball of wind, it expanded outward violently.  It wasn't enough to harm the dragon, but it made a lot of excess wind, enough to really aid a Fire style jutsu.  Ikki smirked as he weaved through signs.  "Katon: Karyuu Endan!"  He released a stream of dangerous flames from his mouth.  His technique was a B Rank fire element jutsu and it collided heavily with the dragon of ice.  The wind created from his previous technique fanned the flames, increasing their power.  The flames tore through the dragon and rocketed at his opponent, threatening to swallow him whole in a sea of fire.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 18, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi stood there and listened to him until she noticed that he began to rip a tree out of the ground.

_'What is he doing? Is he going to attack me?'_

When Fugetsu threw the tree Aoi began to sprint towards the tree and juked to her right at the last second, but she was caught by a couple of branches that caused her to get some slashes on her skin. As she did this she had began a set of hand signs bit her finger to bring out some blood and cartwheeled to summon Enma. She knelt down and placed her hands in a perpendicular form.

"I am really glad you threw that tree, now I get the chance to shut that mouth of yours. You ready for this Enma? Shadow clone jutsu!"

A set of four poofs surrounded both of them with four of her with the same hand sign she had.

"I'll set this up, you can count on me!"

Enma placed his hands together and ropes of chakra began to emerge from his back. Aoi was ready to protect all of them if Fugetsu decided to send an attack.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 18, 2012)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Syrena*
> 
> Syrena was quickly trying to plan something. She could drag the girl under water but she might see her tail......she got it. She proceded to let some smoke bombs release their smoke like ink in the water. It wasn't enough to hide her but enough to block view for a few seconds. She then went under the girl and pulled her under water.
> 
> While the girl was under and exactly after she pulled she swung her powerful tail at the girl slamming her out of the water before she could see it. Being a mermaid her tail was strong. Most humans don't use their legs two attack besides kicking. As a mermaid all that muscles is fused into a tail that could be swung to do some pretty bad damage. More than a fist at list. She looked above the water trying to see where the girl went. She knew she would have to do something else as the same trick might not work twice.



*Namine Konran*

Namine was waiting for an attack. This girl must have been a impressive swimmer. How hard could it be. The water was crystal clear! She where in the world was she. Suddenly smoke began to emerge from the water.

Smoke? Why would there be smoke. Namine decided this should be a sign to get out of the water and take the battle to land. Namine began to run towards the sand but her feet was quickly pulled into the water.

Namine began struggling. She had no idea how to float. She only knew swimming basics. As she was struggling she felt something powerful hit her. She was sent to the surface of the water. The hit was so powerful she actually went up she was bouncing across the water like a stone.

The last thump of landing in the water knocked the breathe out of Namine. And she started to sink. She quickly regained consciousness. She focused chakara in her hands the same way a ninja would focus chakara in there feet and used it to pull her self out of the water. Namine began to pant.

"How is she doing this. How can she even hold her breathe that long in the water. Let alone find her. Its salt water. Her eyes should be burning if she opened it. Something is fishy. Is there anything I can do to win this battle?" 

Namine put her hands up. Drastic times call for drastic measures. Namine fingers began glowing light blue. And looked like flames were covering her fingers. It was her Finger Carving Seal.

Namine awaited for the girl return. As soon as something would grab Namine it would be the time to attack. She would grab a hold of the girl making the technique burn her giving her scars. So Namine waited.




PervySageSensei said:


> *Aoi Sarutobi*
> 
> Aoi stood there and listened to him until she noticed that he began to rip a tree out of the ground.
> 
> ...



*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
_Holding back_

"Oh boy! A fight! Cant wait for this. Tell you what short fry. I will not use any ninjutsu unless you push me to. Instead I will rely on my stregnth."

Fugetsu launched him self to the air and landed by the tree he through. He smiled at Aoi. He then began lifting the tree once again. Clones surrounded Fugetsu but he was pretty sure he had the advantage here.

Fugetsu began spinning around while holding the tree. The tree was circling around. The only way for Aoi and her clones to avoid it was for them to jump every time the tree neared them. But there was no way there speed and reaction time would keep up with the rotating Fugetsu and tree.

Finally Fugetsu stopped spinning the tree. He was unsure if he knocked out many clones or not. But all he knew that he was not done. He stared at the monkey. Of course monkey were acrobatic so he would have been able to easily avoid the tree.

"Whackamonkey!"

Fugetsu shouted as he raised the tree high and tried slamming it straight done at the monkey. He was not sure if he hit or not but all he knew was the when the tree slammed against the ground the tree broke in half. Fugetsu frowned. Now he could have to lift a other tree. But decided that it would be to much work.

Fugetsu stared at one of the remaining Aoi. He was unsure if it was a clone or not but he charged it. He then got a finger flick ready. He was going to finger flick this Aoi with full power unsure if it was a clone or not.

"This is fun. If the real shorty and some of the clones were able to avoid my trees then they will get pounded into the dirt!"

Fugetsu yelled in a amused way charging at the Aoi who he was not sure if a clone or not. He had his finger ready to flick that Aoi.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 18, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro gave him a small smile, as she felt a little better about herself. "Thanks for cheering me up some, I am glad that we met aswell. We will find my people like us to keep the hope going to stop this dark chaos. I know we can, but it is going to take some time to make our dreams inot realitly but we can do it. I really like you too, but I don't feel like I earn my wings just yet Ikki, I still feel like I am that dark angel. With you I feel like some of my darkness is lifted from me and I thankyou for it." Moro kissed him passionate, she was a bit afraid as she felt this feeling deep into her stomache. She did not know if she could do this, she was always afraid of someone loving her and returning the feelings back to the person. She gentle caress Ikki's face, she did not know if she loved him or not as her mind was jumble up by that thought. Moro continue to think if she let her emotions go, would that lead her into trouble tht she did not want. She sat down the couch just playing with her hair, as she waited for Ikki's reaction or what he was going to say next.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 18, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Fugetsu launched himself up into the air over all six of them and made it to the tree. As this was happening Enma was giving chakra to the clones.

'Here he comes, he must want us to split up.'

The clones recieved enough chakra to activate a technique Aoi was planning to use, but not enough to keep it up. The clones split away from Enma and ran around fugetsu, but he had spun to smash them with the tree. However they all jumped up and converged together to dodge the first rotation. They all held the snake hand sign creating a very small purple barrier that connected with the next rotation causing the top part of the tree to shatter, mostly branches and leaves, and catching it on fire.  The clones then canceled the technique when they realized that the tree could no longer reach them and retreated into the forest. Fugetsu had then set his sight on Enma. Fugetsu slammed down with his now giant torch upon Enma who back flipped to avoid it however he was caught by the flames that burned his feet.

"Argh, Aoi you deal with him. I'll be in the forest."

Aoi nodded and saw that Fugetsu set his sights on her and charged. Aoi ran at him as well but brought out a smoke bomb and a kunai that she had also snapped a metal wire to. She made it to him and was met with a flick to her head, but what she was going for was to throw the kunai behind Fugetsu and as she hit the ground she activated the smoke bomb around her.

In the forest Enma continued to siphon his chakra to the clones once again.

"So what will be our next move?"

"We'll get a little more of your chakra. After that follow our lead."

The real Aoi laid in the smoke and pulled onto the metal string to stab Fugetsu.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 19, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
_Time to get serious.....not_

Fugetsu had a smile of amusement. He was winning the fight without using any ninjutsu. Fugetsu was getting ready for an other attack. This time not a finger flick. And punch! As Fugetsu was getting ready to sprint forward a stinging sensation entered his back.

".........Ow....Ow!.....The fuck!!!"

Fugetsu started feeling the pain after a few seconds. Something stabbed his back! He used his arms to reach for his back and felt some string. He pulled on the strong causing the thing on his back to get out. But doing that made it hurt more.

"OW!"

Fugetsu seen the Kunai with blood. He looked towards Aoi and  smoke all around her. Though the wire was connected to the smoke cloud. So the most logical thing was Aoi was holding the wire. Fugetsu would have to get her back. So Fugetsu got a hold of the wire and smiled.

"You know shorty you know what I like about ninja wire. The material is very strong."

Fugetsu used his stregnth to pull the ninja wire. He pulled it upwards making who ever holding it go upwards to the sky. He then began spinning around causing who ever was holding the wire to spin around in the air.

"How do you like heights Aoi? I will keep on spinning on spinning. If you let go you will fall down. And if I let go you will be thrown out of this forest. Decisions,decisions? Lets see what this genius can come up with?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 19, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
 _Liquid Time
_
Moro suddenly helped the boy up since he it seemed near impossible for him to do so. It was then that his hands felt her breast while helping him up, but Noctis didn't have the emotion to react. His straight unchanged face proved so. But Noctis didn't understand why Moro went to the trouble of helping him when they had been enemies once before. 

But Moro gave her reasoning when she decided to believe in him being the one to stop his own summoning and keeping her companions out of harm. This feeling that the jet black haired boy had gotten, the feeling of someone relying on him felt poured enough confidence into his eyes to stand up on his own without her help despite the immense pain he had felt.

"_Moro... You're an unusual person... Helping out your once known enemy. However... you have a pure mind... The Uchiha clan should be glad to have someone like you...._"

The boy's doubtless eyes looked forward as he walked towards the exit of the tent.

"_Now then... I promise to stop Ifrit... After all, I'm his summoner......_"

Noctis slowly limped outside only to see two brutes fighting against each other. The one that opposed Ifrit was the one known as Romulus, as Moro mentioned. The same person that Noctis had distinctly remembered from before when he met Moro for the first time. 

"_Ifrit! Don't.... Don't touch him._"












The pause in his breath indicated his exhaustion, as his stamina was already low. But Ifrit had heard the voice from behind the giant Ape he was attacking. The voice came from one of the targets that he had wanted to kill. 

"_Please stay out of this... Ifrit is my problem..._"

The raged beast ignored the ape, and focused directly towards the duckbutt haired teen. As Noctis caught Ifrit's required attention, he straightened his eyes with the wind blowing across between them. The high pitched noise was soon heard where the bright red color had once again shined from the Eyes of the Ranen. The Surigan was now active and the boy tried his best to barely stand his ground. Blood shot out of his mouth from the dangerous state he was in, but he wiped it off only to endure his pain.




The wind halted and the trees were calm. Ifrit suddenly bolted straight towards the limping boy. Noctis did not know how to willfully use the light, but had to take this opportunity to stop him. He couldn't let him harm anymore people. 

"_Ifrit.... I was forced to take the role of being your summoner... but I accepted it. I'm the only one that defeated you... Thus I'm the only one who can stop you..._"

The heavy breathing and the bloodshot eyes only grew closer and closer as the words spoke out of the boy's mouth.

"_As my Esper..._"

Ifrit jumped into the air while glaring at his target with the intent to kill.

"_As your summoner..._"

The clawed fists curled up into massive weapons of destruction only for the blacked haired boy below, the beast plummeted downwards readying his strike. Noctis only stood still, only to take the hit head on. His teeth clenched tight, and his right fist curled up.

Ifrit thrusted his clawed fists downward ontop of the boy but immediately before hand, the red eye's glowed from Noctis as he spoke out the following words:

"_Direct hit downwards, Move 1 m to the left._"

The foresight ability of his Surigan activated as he determined the exact position of the beast's incoming strike before it had hit. Doing as he just said, he barely avoided the strike that formed a small crater into the earth. Within the next second, Noctis readied his right fist towards the beast's face when he had the chance while Ifrit was still trying to determine if he hit the boy or not. 

"_Ifrit... I'll stop you... Even if it takes my life... I'll still will go through my word..._"

The right fist suddenly started to glow with distinct light, the same light that was used to defeat Ifrit before. It had came before Noctis from the truth that was determined. 

"_So... why don't you just wake up.... Dumbass!!!_"

With that, the right fist pushed upward right below Ifrit's jaw performing a desired uppercut. The next thing he knew was that Ifrit, as a whole, was forced upwards into the air as the light from the boy's fist submerged into the beasts head. The once bloodshot eyes disappeared where the black pupils had reappeared into the beasts eyes. Ifrit closed his eyes knocked unconscious while a puff of smoke appeared causing him to be dismissed from the summoner's wish. 

The last attack took alot of energy out of Noctis, while heavily breathing and enduring the pain of his ribs severely damaged. Falling to his knees, the boy felt he had taken a huge burden off of his shoulders for that moment. As he closed his eyes, his body fell onto the hard ground from exhaustion.

​


----------



## Olivia (Mar 19, 2012)

*Shizune Rousha*
*~Is this Fate?~*

Shizune stared at the man which slowly woke up. Had it not been for his rustling she probably wouldn't have noticed, and a large portion of that is due to that mask of his he always wore. She couldn't see nor tell his expressions, just know that he was himself. Even in the dead of sleep she could tell that he was sleeping, but she didn't know if he was in pain or eternal bliss. This also added to the fact that she couldn't tell by his facial expressions if she had been bothering him or not, or if he was extremely cranky due to being awoken so suddenly and abruptly. She frowned at this thought but decided best not to continue to dwell, as it wouldn't change the end result anyways.

She slowly drew her hand away, bringing it back to her own lap for when a question forged inside her head: Why had she been truly there, and why was she sitting on Dou's bed? She wanted to make sure that he was okay, as most team members normally would, but the man was asleep, why did she pursue and stay with him even in his slumber? Most would have left and come back later when he was awake once more, so why didn't she? She always tried to rationalize her interest in the man due to his mask, but that wasn't completely true.

For some reason Shizune had tried to make excuses up for why she was being so interested in him, and while the mask on his face had given him a rather mysterious factor, it's not like she's grown attached to this man and decided that his life is worth protecting solely because of that object. No it had been something else, that mask didn't make Dou who he is, it was the man behind the mask which made him the likeable guy Shizune enjoyed being around. Even if she couldn't see his face he tried to portray his emotions, so clearly he isn't trying to hide himself. Truly he isn't all as mysterious as she tried to make him out to be.

But then that resides to the original question she held in her mind, why had she been staying around Dou when most others would leave him sleep in peace? The two of them had barley been together for about a day, yet she felt it would be necessary to held sit next to him to make sure he was comfortable. Why did she feel this necessity? Her feelings about the man were confusing, especially for her. None of the answers she could think of made any rational sense. Perhaps truly she had simply grown attached to him, maybe there had been something this man had that she was looking for subconsiously, she truly didn't know the exact reason why. However she did now know it would be painful if after this mission they were never to see each other again, she feels as if she has made a good friend and she wouldn't want to be ripped apart from him.

That's the most likely reason why, she wants to spend as much time with Dou as possible before they're forced to walk down separate paths. Truly this had been the reason why shinobi were forced to give up their feelings, so emotions won't tie them down during missions. Shizuen believed this to some extent, but in the current case she felt as if it would be best to ignore those standards set, just so she could end up in happiness. However she knew that would never work out, this man is a shinobi too, and he has his own life and problems he needs to face without her being around like a anchor. 

With this single mindset Shizune slowly stood up from the bed, wondering what her next action should be. She knew that he was probably wondering what she had been doing there, and at the moment she had no way to communicate with him. Well, perhaps in all ways but desplaying emotions. She has always had trouble displaying her emotions visually, so she decided to go for something else this time. She spun around on her foot to turn and face towards the man sitting, now up, on the bed. She hesitated for a few seconds before she leaned forward and wrapped her arms around him.

She wasn't sure exactly how he was going to take it, but she wanted to show that she cared for him, and that she will miss him after this mission is over. She hoped that through physical emotions he'd be able to understand what she wanted to say, after all this had been another form of communication. After holding the warm embrace for a few seconds Shizune pulled back, simply staring at the masked man in front of herself. Her mouth had turned upwards, however no teeth were visible, just enough of a smile to show she had been happy. Her glasses had also been on the edge of her nose, but at this moment she didn't feel the need to adjust them, they felt all right.

After a few more seconds she simply closed her eyes and turned around facing the door. Slowly making her exit, a few thoughts ran through her mind, wondering how he took the moment, and exactly what he was thinking of as a response. She couldn't see if his mouth was moving in protest or if he even was embarrassed. All emotions were hidden from her in that moment, but perhaps that's what made it so easy; due to her lack of hearing and his lack of facial expressions, it made that moment so much easier to deal with than it may have normally been. Happy with this thought she quickly walked back to her room, falling back into her bed and heading into slumber once again.​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 19, 2012)

_Braule Ranen_
*Tournament Arc

*The repeated childish manner had once again been shown from the _great_ Rakiyo Uchiha. However Braule did not choose to react back the same way. He wasn't a child, he was a man of honor who spoke professionally towards his fellow clan leader. 

Still the Uchiha Lord chose to preach about his desire for everlasting power. The greed for it's purpose poisoned his whole mind in which Braule could not feel any more pity towards him. But eventually he had asked Braule a question in which he could not answer to. The question to his absence during the Meteor Shower. The confident expression from his face had changed into a saddened look.

"_I'm afraid I was non-existent in this country for the past 3 years in which I left my Kingdom in the hands of my Elders during the time. It is true that I had not been there during the Meteor shower but I was pursuing something much more dangerous outside of the country. I am at fault for my absence but that does not mean I can't amend for my mistakes...._"

But upon hearing the Uchiha Lord preach more about his quest for divinity, Braule had changed his expression back to his original state. 

"_Yet again, you are still trapped within your own illusion. You still choose to be ignorant casting aside the ones you need most. The fact that you waged war with other clans only lead to meaningless slaughter. Through reasoning and ethical decisions, you could have avoided the inevitable deaths of your clan. But now you choose to forcefully unite the world through power which could trigger conflicts you would not expect to happen. You are weak, Rakiyo Uchiha. That will not change if you continue to drown yourself in the lust for power._"

Braule did not have anything more to say to him about his foresighted plan, but there were other things he had yet to tell him.

"_Seeing that your daughter is directly linked with the Meteor shower, consider her as an enemy of the Ranen Clan. Her bold actions broke the neutrality contract between the Ranens and the rest of the country that will only lead her to dire consequences. Not only that, but since your future plan is none of my concern, I do not want my clan to do take any part in it. If you do so, you will only be poking around in a hornet's nest where if you make one wrong mistake you will regret it undesirably._"

The Ranen clan leader turned his back towards the Lord to indicate his leave, signalling Hirio and Respen to follow as well. 

"_You still have not seen the true potential of the Ranen clan as we have been holding it back for these passing generations only to separate us from this country's meaningless conflicts. Take heed to my warning Rakiyo, since you best to keep the neutrality between my clan and yours the way they are._"

As the King had slowly walked towards the exit, he had mentioned one more thing.

"_Oh and that danger I had mentioned previously which I had been pursuing and gathering intel on for the past 3 years. Be sure that it is no less dangerous than the group of people that summoned the meteor shower, possibly even greater. It is best you do not make the wrong decisions._"

With that said, Braule had left without looking back towards the power thirsty Uchiha. 
​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 19, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​
*??????*










​
Upon a large cliff that oversees the whole country, a man with a peculiar sword attached to his back observed the damaged stadiums of the tournament hosted by the Uchiha clan leader. He grew a bit skeptical about what the Uchiha leader truly wanted. But suddenly, he felt a source of chakra he was searching for. A source that he rarely appears, only when she chooses the next one.

"_Hmmph, So she finally revealed the location of her last lifeforce, huh?_" The man in suspicious robes smirked at the sight of the Ranen Kingdom far off in the distance. "_But is it such a coincidence that it was the same place I killed the last one 10 years ago?_" Wind blew facing the direction of the Kingdom, almost like it was telling the man to go. "_What do you think?_" A girl, that looked almost the age of 16, appeared from behind by manifesting a physical form. 



"_I will grant you permission to attack. But do not fail me. You must confirm if that light is truly of her's as soon as possible. Her last lifeforce still stands as it is preventing me from continuing my plans any further. If we cannot eliminate it, all that we have worked for will have no meaning._"

The man in robes slowly got up and took out the uniquely shaped sword from his back. "_I hope my efforts don't go to waste with what you have planned. If it did, it would make me start to think why I agreed to work with you._" The girl nodded and then vanished in thin air. The man in robes swung his sword to the side and spoke the following words:

*O magnum Fal'cie et Linzei 
Ego voco te meus venire sub praecepto. 
Cum fortitudine,
Euid nobis et 
serviemus nostri capiemus cum vero proposito dea!*​
The clouds started to turn dark above him. Thunder approached and struck the ground. With one hand seal, thousands of summoning seals formed from the ground around him. In the next few moments, unworldly creatures appeared above each of those summoning seals. These creature's were known as the Fal'cie, the goddess's spawns. "_Be prepared, Ranens. Because I will be attacking you seriously this time!_" The man jumped a great height forward as the creatures before him charged at the Kingdom ahead.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 19, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Before Aoi knew it she was being swung around by Fugetsu.

_'This guy likes to mess around way to much, which is why I'll definitely when this fight. Now, to take his warning seriously. I will have to gain some leverage to not be thrown away like some rag doll.'_

Aoi was beginning to feel the effects of her natural balancing system in her brain to get out of control. She pulled quickly reached into her ninja pouch and grabbed onto five kunai and snapped the metal wire onto them and threw them immediately. Three are supposed to be around Fugetsu and two far away from him just in case, so the kunai wouldn't be pulled out of the ground all at once and would at least slow down her speed.

_'Now whether he throws me or not I'll be able to take down his threat. Not to mention as long as my three kunai land beside him no matter how fast he does notice it he would be wrapped up by the wire. As well as I still need to tie off the ends of these kunai to something else, so I'll just hold off that until then.'_

*Meanwhile in the forest*

The four shadow clones watched the fight progress as Enma kept up the chakra siphoning. 

"Good he has decided to fight the original and not go after us, this will give a serious advantage."

"How much longer will I have to do this?"

"Just until we all have the same amount of chakra. Then we four will set up an attack. When he does use his element ninjutsu, we will attack him all together."

"Well, I'm almost finished and how so?"

"Well, we know he uses the elements of earth, water, and has the ability to mix them into wood I presume. So, those are the three types of attacks we will have to worry about. However we will use the barrier technique once more in order to trap him and attack at the same time while he is busy with the original. And if we have to we could probably use more shadow clones to attack him in an all out assault if that is possible, we haven't tried that out yet."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 19, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Romulus turn back into a human as he and Moro watched the fight that had finally finished. Romulus walked up to Noctis amd picked him up, he would take some noted later of what he saw, Moro followed Romulus into the tent behind him. Romulus layed Noctis on to Moro's sleeping bag. He did a few handseals as to do the Mystical Palm Technique. His hands turns white and place them where Noctis ribs where located. Atleast this time he did not have to do surgery. The only thing Moro came up with to help out was cooking something. Romulus would stay with Noctis intill he wakes up again, to him he needed to rest and reserved his charka for now. All the wolves were waiting for her everyone had a rabbit in their mouths.

Moro started a fire and made curry rabbit and boiled some rice with the water she had on her. She was thinking what Noctis said to her earlier She thought she was dead to the clan of the chiha even though she had the eyes of the sharingan and still smelt like one. She plated the rice and curry rabbit and took it inside for them to eat. Romulus smelled something good, as he saw Moro walked back in with three plates. She handed one to Romulus.

"Right now every one needs their strenght to return, I am glad you are not skipping a meal again Moro."

"I was getting woozy again, I don't want the wolves to worry about me when I pass out." Moro feed the wolves as she ate her meal in silence as Romulus ate his meal with out speaking. Romulus got up and went to his corner of the tent as the tent could hold up to six sleeping people in here. Moro closed her eyes after she ate her meal and started to meditate, she did not relized she fell asleep sitting upward.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 19, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
_Time to get started_

As Fugetsu was swinging around the girl in amusement ready to send her out of this forest she had a plan. Just for the hell of it Fugetsu decided to postpone himself throwing her out the forest.

She sent three kunai towards him? But she did not even hit him. She kinda....just missed? And then she threw two other kunai far away. Fugetsu then smiled. He knew what was going on.

He noticed that it got a bit harder to swing her around with the string. The kunai that was stuck to the ground supports her. But did she really think that was enough? Fugetsu smiled as he was ready to launch her and her kunai out of the forest.

He swung the thread around one last time with enough force to send the girl out of the forest. But something restrained him. He then looked down and noticed that the thee kunai she threw had thread attached to them as well!

The thread wrapped around Fugetsu and started to constrain him. Due to the fact he was spinning the thread with Aoi connected his arms were not restrained but everything else below were. Fugetsu found him self in a tight situation literally.

He was constricted below his arms. But the thing was this plan was sloppy. Fugetsu knew that this plan had flaws. Fugetsu smiled at Aoi and began laughing with his eyes closed. Finally he opened his eyes.

"I am not going to lie shorty. You got me there. Maybe you earned the right of me calling you by your name...which is? Anyway you seem to miss a few points. Whats going to keep you from falling down from your doom? A few more points is I have a technique that could easily break me out of this. Oh and although ninja wire is rough material it cant contain someone of my stregnth. And your using ninja wire all wrong. Whats stopping me from taking a few hops and disconnecting the kunai from the ground and then spinning my way out of this. You should have used it when I was close to a tree or something to make restraining me effective. Oh and since your connected to the thread whats stopping me from rotating the direction that would make me even more restrained but pulls you towards me restraining you? But anyway nicely done."

Fugetsu looked down. He then scene the position he was in. He was restrained in such a way where his stregnth would not be able to break it. He needed something sharp. Was Fugetsu going to use his trump card technique? He had no choice.

Fugetsu smiled at Aoi. Perhaps Aoi would recognize the technique. It was the same technique that the man we fought in the tournament used to block all her kunai. Fugetsu skin began to become dark. He had used the Earth Spear technique. His hands were sharp,durable,and more stronger.

Even if Aoi were to attack while Fugetsu effortlessly broke the wires with one hand it would have no effect with the technique. As Fugetsu broke through the wires watching the real Aoi he smirked as his skin returned to normal and he deactivated the technique.

"Now then? Where are your other clones?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 19, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi began to decend towards the ground after Fugetsu snapped the wires of the three kunai she had thrown in her second assualt.

_'I gotta distract him if he gots that kind of technique.'_

Aoi reached into her ninja pouch and brought out a smoke bomb and threw it at Fugetsu and followed through with tugging onto her three remaining kunai but this time she began to concentrate her chakra through the wire into the kunai.

_'I don't have enough chakra to keep him paralyzed for long, but all I need is it to be only for just a second.'_

Enma and the shadow clones were finished with what they need to do and emerged from the forest. Enma lunged forward to catch Aoi into his arms as the clones began to head at four points around Fugetsu holding the snake sign, so that when they reach their designated positions they would capture and attack in unison with Enma and Aoi.

**that attack will be in my next post**


----------



## Bringer (Mar 19, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
_Checkmate_

Fugetsu smiled. The girl knew what techniques Fugetsu was capable of and still was confident to fight him. The girl through a few smoke bombs and Fugetsu causing Fugetsu to cough. He had to avoid it because it would leave him open for attack. Fugetsu quickly made a hand sign.

_"Dammit...smoke bombs. Hiding like a mole technique."_

Fugetsu plunged deep into the earth. This was one of Fugetsu favorite techniques and he used it at the right time. The smoke bomb covered him meaning that Aoi would not even know that he escaped. Fugetsu also liked how the technique allowed him to track everyone in his area from underground.

Fugetsu began charging through his tunnel and he felt the presence of more people. Perhaps the clones and monkey. Fugetsu could not identify which one was which but oh well. Fugetsu quickly popped out behind one of the people he tracked from underground.

He frowned. He really wanted to beat the monkey but oh well. It was a clone. Fugetsu quickly blocked the exit by covering it with doton so Aoi would not enter it from the tunnel he made and then took a few steps backwards. 

"Hey! Wondering what I am doing out here? Oh yeah I am going to beat the shit out of you!"

Fugetsu then preformed a handseal and used his Earth Release: Tearing Earth Turning Palm technique. At this close range and the scale of the technique and the fact that this clone was focused on preforming some kind of jutsu the attack would be unavoidable.

The earth began to stick out of the ground outwards making the technique even more impossible to dodge even by jumping. The ground was sticking out and went towards the clone and attempted to smash down on her.

"This is the end clone!.......wa..wait......I am suppose to be stopping the real shorty.....fuck"


----------



## Chronos (Mar 19, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery LT

He witnessed as he watched the young man cover his dragon in a stream of seals, unfortunately using a released that could leave a dire mark on the young man's body, but cripple him greatly, however his quick thinking allowed him to utilize the surrounding, the flames rushed towards him at tremendous speed, however, his feet forced themselves to push to 200 miles per hours once more, the flames were at the same speed as him, but then he utilize the river that he once stood before the battle, diving into it's liquid the flames coursed through the water surface. Ryoji relieved that those flames were dodged, continued to form hand seals under the water, once his feet reached the bottomed, he kicked the earth and propelled himself towards the surface.

The water gushed upwards the moment his body reached the surface, twirling through the sky, his feet landed on set liquid surface that was unstable due to the amount of force he caused. His teeth bit his hands, blood started to gush slightly as he released a slight phrase that would, undoubtedly, could be stapled as his signature move. A smirke brew through his lips as he called upon his summon.

"Summoning Jutsu!"  

His hand slammed on the watery surface and a poof of smoke enveloped the area, a small girl with teal pigmented hair and eyes that matched was next to the young man, their eyes met and within a second their feet coursed rapidly through the liquid. Ryoji was ahead slightly, Celsius created seals, Ryoji did but a single seal as he extended his hand and pointed the Melody Arm towards him. His other hand flicked the arm and a powerful wave was thrown towards him.

"Melody Arm: Paralysis" 

Celsius ended her spree of seals. Her feet propelled her towards the air. Her arms and leg were enveloped in ice like armor, creating greaves and gauntlets made of powerful ice material. Her body started to twirl, creating powerful front flips that if caught in the would continuously inflict damage to the target, once above the young man, her feet extended to their limit.

"Shimo No Tora" 

The greave was vertically descending upon the young man's head.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 19, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

Ikki looked down at her and got on his knees on the couch, right in front of her.  Her captured her lips in another kiss, cradling her face gently.  He strokes her hair gently, rubbing small circles in her back as they kissed.  He lifted her up and wrapped her legs around his waist, kissing down her neck.  He returned to her lips and gently licked and sucked on her lower lip hungrily, before slowly pulling away and gently letting her down back on the couch.  "I...  I'm sorry, Moro-san...  I shouldn't have been so forward...  Please forgive me for being such a fool."  He bowed to her, angry with himself for taking things that far.  They had just met, afterall.


_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha LT_

Ikki flipped through seals as well as they came rushing at him.  He watched the two closely, surprised by the Kuchiyose.  Summoning, eh?  I need to learn that technique.  He performed the ram handseal.  "Fuuton: Shunshin."  He vanished, appearing behind the two opponents in a small whirlwind.  He used this Shunshin to escape the Melody Arm jutsu and also to  try and get the girl he summoned to fall into the line of fire of the jutsu the boy had cast.  Once behind them he reached into his pouch and released a flurry of kunai, some with explosive tags tethered to them, others with smoke bombs.  They were mainly a distraction for Ikki to get a minute to focus.  He crossed his arms in front of his face.  _The First Gate...  Gate of Opening... _ "OPEN!"  He uncrossed his arms with a loud roar as a heavy burst of wind shot off of his body.  His hair began to waft in a nonexistent breeze and he crouched low into a runner's stance.  He waited for the explosives to go off along with the smoke bombs.  If the boy and his summon dodged, he would dash after them, trying to keep them on the defensive.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 19, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"You are not a fool at all, Ikki. You don't have to say you are sorry. I can sense your anger at ourself, don't be anger to take it that foeward with me. Eventhough we just met, there is something about you that I can't really explain. Only my emotions shows it, as my as my palms get sweating and my heart starts racing." she got up to put a few more logs on the fire as she heard the wood crackle and pop. She grabbed a blanket and sat next to Ikki. She kissed him, as she nibbled on his ear. She slipped her tongue into his mouth to play with it. She open his shirt and kissed it and rubbed his chest in circles.

**Fade To Black**​
Moro did not went all the way with Ikki, as she rest her head on his chest. As she was half asleep. She remember what Cael said about her breasts and they were god teir. She started to blush as someone else saw them, she was a little shy about her body. She was comfortable with Ikki on the arms in his enbrace she did not want to move to see if the blizzard had die down a bit. She heard her wolves howled telling her it was nightfall, as she knew when the wolves howled and thinking it must be a full moon tonight.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 19, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi's attack with the three kunai had failed when she noticed that they went through the cloud of smoke with out hitting a target. It wasn't until Fugetsu emerged from a distance away, said a few words towards her clone. Aoi came up with an attack by grabbing three exploding tags from her pouch and handed them to Enma.

"The hole!"

Enma put his own chakra inside them as he spun and threw them all towards the hole between all of the clones.  When Fugetsu used his Tearing Earth Turning Palm technique, the shadow clones had set foot into their predetermined formation and activated the barrier that seem to happen in a flash, halting the technique in its tracks. The clones made sure that the roof of the barrier was just above their height when creating it. Which would also explain how it was made so quickly.

"It seems that you are the one having trouble with me this time Fugetsu, my Four Violet Flames Battle Encampment will win this. Not to mention this will be pay back for losing a fight in the tournament!"

Each shadow clone placed their hands in front of them protecting themselves from, Enma's exploding tags.  Each exploded within the barrier causing all the force to escape through the hole Fugetsu created. Exploding the earth cap he had placed over the exit that he made to prevent Aoi from using it. Exploding the cap in this way would cause it to turn into shrapnel ripping into Fugetsu.

_'I was going to do this if I had captured him in the barrier, but I had to do a tad of a deviation to this plan which will work just as fine. Anyways doing this would cause the force of the explosion all towards Fugetsu given that he would most likely lead his tunnel towards where he would want to go. Unless he thought of this before hand and made the exit in a complete vertical shaft, which would cause the move to shoot into the air. If not I will have to use my kunai again.'_


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2012)

*Koji Kazama/Mao *

The two monsters stared each other down carnivorously whilst Koji weighed the current situation. He did not like the look of this man, his frame was svelte but he his eyes hid a beast belying his light frame. Koji could recognize his breed and he was staring it down. The killing intent radiated from both men would create dread in any mere mortal unfortunate to happen upon their conflict.

"That's a valuable piece of my equipment you have been thrashing. I suggest you leave before I start feeling inclined to dismantle you limb by limb. Or better yet I might let that guy handle you."

A toothy smile crossed Mao's countenance as he made threats to Koji. The Viper didn't know whether to take a guy wearing a lab coat seriously but he recognized his own breed. This guy wasn't crumbling or yielding if anything he was getting more excited as the seconds passed. 

"I don't know what you mean nor do I care about your threats or property. You need to mind your own business lest you find yourself entrenched in a conflict far beyond what you comprehend."

"The one lacking comprehension here is you, Mugenshi." 

A feminine voice emanating from behind the man in the white coat spoke up. A woman stepped out into the limelight. She looked much more feline than human, Mao's assistant, Kokonoe. And just like that the tide had been turned.

"Mugenshi? Ooo!?!? That mien, that grappling style of fighting, and that very very mature colored hair. Very perceptive Kokonoe. You don't see many of those nomads this far east. If it weren't for the charter I'd love to dissect him."

The way Mao spoke was as if Koji weren't even there. It was a bit unsettling to him that outsiders could make those deductions at this juncture. It was time for a tactical retreat...

"This is not over. That man will answer to me for everything he has done. Thats a threat and a promise"

Koji's boots began to light up as the turbines began to roar, steam billowing out the sides of his armored feet. With a scowl and a grunt he stomped upon the ice.

*BOOM*

A mighty maelstrom of wind and dry ice was kicked up by the sheer speed of Koji's movements. He was gone from the arena in the blink of an eye. Transcending a speed beyond that of sound itself by many multitudes.

"Now why'd you have to go and scare him off? It would have been an interesting fight. With that speed and that Kekkai Genkai I would have actually had fun. I hardly doubt *that guy *would care if I took just one"

Mao pouted as he looked down at the unconscious Zero. Not far from him was something else just as interesting which caused him to completely ignore Kokonoe?s smart-ass retort.

"Lookie lookie here, is that the young Ivery?" 

Mao walked over to Ryoji pulling him up by the roots of his hair. A satisfied smile that came complete with a downright devious twinkle in his eye. He looked back at Zero and thought about the other boy, Raven.

"It's time to collect on young Ryoji's debt wouldn't you say Kokonoe? Meh who am I kidding your opinion doesn't matter. We're taking both of them. If they're to be of any use to the partners and us we can't be allowing the competition to beat them so resoundingly. Which reminds me we have a meeting with the partners and they wanted a look at our progress. Let's gather the cubs and be on our way." 

Not paying any mind to any feeble objections the two boys were whisked away for another machination of the Modified Hero.​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 20, 2012)

_Noctis Ranen_​Etro's Light Arc​

A new style of Hand seals had formed rapidly, introducing a technique learned not too long ago. The hand seal movement showed the rare element of Crystal Release, where the only few who could be able to use it were the Ranen clan.

"*Hey Kid, what the hell are you doing standing there? Aren't you gonna attack me already?*"

On the Field of Disward, the beast of fire barked at his summoner to attack. Both of them were training as usual, like any other day. The one known as Ifrit grew tired of his patience and chose to charge at his parring partner.

"*Look, kid. If your not going to attack, I guess I will!*"

Each step the beast took, his speed doubled rendering him close himself in towards his focused target. But however, the one that used the Crystal Style hand seals finished preparing as he changed into a defensive stance with his hands about to activate the newly learned technique.

"_With pleasure Ifrit... Crystal Style: Crystal Barrage!_"

Tiny shards of what looks to be fragments of glass appeared above and around Ifrit just in time before the beast had reached any further. Upon immediate realization, Ifrit held his ground to stop moving any further awing the sight of the fragments each shine.

"*Are those crystals? I'm impressed kid.... But a flashy technique won't be enough to stop me let alone break through my fur.*"

"_Is that so?_"

Ifrit momentarily smirked at his cocky summoner as he grabbed a piece of the ground and ripped it from the earth itself throwing it directly towards the person in front attempting a counterattack. While doing so, the summoner activated his handseal causing the tiny sharp fragments of Crystal mineral extracted from the ground below to rain down upon the beast.

As the boulder shot straight towards the person controlling the rain of shards, Ifrit seemed to tank the sharp fragments raining upon his body due to his abnormally hard skin. However, the rain won't last long as the boulder would interrupt the user's technique from continuing.

In the moment Noctis Lucis Ranen had, he knew stopping his technique would give him an opportunity to safely avoid the boulder heading towards him, but on the other hand his target would be free to attack being unoccupied by his technique. Noctis clenched his teeth as he forcefully stopped his Crystal Barrage technique only to materialise his new Shard of Crystallis he unlocked. The Weapon of Capricorn appeared in the hands of the Ranen Prince, the weapon that could act as a shear, boomerang or simply a sword.

But to counter this attack, he planned to jumped over the incoming boulder, in order to strike the beast from the air but within a range. With a giant leap, Noctis used the top of the boulder as support to take the air with the Weapon of Capricorn in his hand targeting Ifrit. But the only thing that was flawed with that plan was Ifrit's absence from the position he was seen 2 seconds before.

"*Got you, kid!*"

The rough voice had come from above where the beast aimed his claws towards Noctis's fragile head. But the shard of Libra had materialised within the second just about covering the boy's head. Immediately, Noctis threw the weapon of Capricorn forward completely away from Ifrit.

"*Hah, I knew you were going to summon your shard to block my attack, that's why I'm learned to keep bashing it till it breaks, kid.*"

Three punches from Ifrit's strength was all it took to shatter any of Noctis's shards, but that wasn't what worried him. Two punches have been made to the Shard protecting him, but right before the last punch came to shatter the shard, the weapon of Capricorn that was once thrown forward, had come back spinning in the air directly itself towards his summoning.

"_Just as planned._"

Noctis had learned that the weapon of Capricorn had its special ability to attract itself towards active chakra users other than the person using the weapon. This had caused the weapon used as a boomerang to smash into the clawed fist of the beast, giving Noctis an opportunity to perform his counter attack.

"*How the hell?!*"

But before he could the image of a particular sword forcefully appeared inside Noctis's head. That holy sword kept behind the King's Throne kept on beating inside his mind. It was like a headache, but a bit more painful.

"_Hold on. Time out, Ifrit._"

Landing quickly onto the ground, Noctis grabbed his forehead with his right palm to try and suppress his head pain.

"_What the hell is this?_"

Falling onto his one knee, Noctis suddenly felt weak. Ifrit just had realized something was bothering the boy, as he landed onto the ground beside him.

"*Hey kid, are you feeling alright?*"

Ifrit's voice slowly went distorted as the boy's mind tried to gather his attention. It's like his mind was acting on its own and trying to tell him something. Visions of other anonymous scenarios suddenly played in his head and it ended with a mysterious man covered by a robe murdering certain people. His large sword emanated dark flames and his face wasn't clear. Screeching noises were heard afterwards and then Noctis had seen one person he recognized. The mysterious man had stabbed that person through the chest like others, and that person slowly vanished.

"_Mom?!_"

His eyes were wide open while he yelled out inside his thoughts as the visions ended. It felt like he awoken from a nightmare, but it happened over a matter of seconds. Noctis knew one thing, someone or something anonymous was trying to tell him clues to which lead to his mother's disappearance.

"*Hey kid, look let's stop training today. I bet your tired from the shit you pulled.*"

Noctis slowly nodded in rejection knowing that wasn't the reason to this sudden headache.

"_My mom... I think I saw her in my head... and this robed man with a giant sword.... murdering several people..._"

Ifrit could only look at him out of confusion. He couldn't understand what this boy had tried to tell him.

"*Look kid, your pretty tired, I think we should just call it a day and go-*"

Suddenly Ifrit's animal instincts had picked up a strange aura in the air. Not only that, the sky was darkening as the clouds gathered in one place causing the brightness of the sun to disappear. Lightning and thunder was heard, a sense of danger was soon to come.

"*Something doesn't feel right in this air, somethings a bit off.*"

The boy on his knee, stood back up to see the drastic change in the weather appear. It was strange since rain wasn't expected to come anytime soon.

"_What is this, Ifrit?_"

"*I donno, kid. But we should really head back to home. Staying out here doesn't seem like the best idea right now.*"

The boy nodded as he led the way back to the Kingdom of Caelum. But as he walked, his mind didn't leave the previous images he had seen in his head. The sword that appeared first was surely the Virtus Falchion from behind the King's throne. There was no doubt, but what he had wondered was the connection between the two. He wouldn't find out more until he examined the blade himself, but seeing his mother again from a image never seen before made him feel a bit depressed.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 20, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
_Fight to the finish_

Fugetsu watched as his earth technique could not get through there barrier. So at the last minute she used a desperate attempt to protect her clone by using the barrier as a shield instead of a way to catch me. Suddenly everything in the barrier was unable to be seen.

"What!" 

Fugetsu heard rumbling in the ground. Finally the rumbling could be heard right behind Fugetsu. Where he blocked off the tunnel exit. Fugetsu quickly did a back flip but right then the ground bursted open and Fugetsu was hit with a shock wave and an fiery explosion the sent him flying to a tree.

Fugetsu hit the tree hard. So hard that the tree tipped over. That was some explosion. Fugetsu began coughing. The hit to the back knocked the breathe out of him. As soon as he was done gagging he smiled.

"I underestimated you. But now I wont be holding back! Oh and I thought you were the one who tried helping the bad guy before you were punched in the gut!"


Fugetsu got up. He grinded his teeth as he felt the burns from the explosions on his arms. During his back flip he used his arms to shield his face. And his pants were a bit tore up. Fugetsu made a hand seal.

"I will end this in one move! I will use an B rank technique at a large scale!"

Fugetsu chakara has improved much since the tournament. So he decided that it was time to kick it up a notch. Fugetsu jumped on a tree and preformed a hand seal. Wood began sticking out of Fugetsu back and it emerged to a wood clone.

"Fugetsu present to kick ass!"

"Well Fugetsu guard me. I am using that technique. My third trump card. Thats right Aoi! I have....1,2,3..,4 trump cards! So far I only used one in a small extent. But lets just say this technique will blow your mind."

Fugetsu made a hand seal with a smile. The earth began to rumble and suddenly a giant sphere of earth completely covered the Four violet flame barrier. The technique was called Earth Prison Dome of Magnificent Nothingness. It was a technique he was testing for the first time.

"I would explain the mechanics of this technique but then your genius mind might think of a counter. Your knowledge matches up to my good old friend Akise. Though you might a bit below his level? Unsure." 

Fugetsu quickly jumped on top of the dome. His wood clone quickly followed.As Fugetsu was on top of the dome he stuck his hands on it. Suddenly Fugetsu began glowing blue. And the barrier began slowly fading away. And his clone stood guard just encase the real Aoi and monkey tried anything.

"I will give you a hint. Right now I am draining your barriers chakara. After your barrier is gone it will suck the chakara out of your clones causing them to disperse. And if you damage the dome the chakara will stop flowing to me and will start repairing the dome by its self. And then resume giving chakara to me. Though this technique has one huge weak point. I could easily break the weak point with my clone but I need a body guard. Oh and while we are speaking your barrier is slowly withering away in the dome. Good luck shorty. May your intelligence win. And better hurry this chakara feels so good! Did I give to big of a hint?"


----------



## Burke (Mar 20, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*

_Meeting Shizune_​
Dou found himself relishing in the moment of his embrace with Shizune. She was small yet her body held so much warmth. The shock that would typically be connected with such an event had instead been replaced by complacency; Dou was alright with this. It didnt take long after her leaning in that Dou met with his arms around her, his head over her back and vice versa. 

It was innocent enough. It was not as if Dou was lacking clothing aside from his weapons and his overwear. Though, through his thin, tight undershirt Dou could feel all of her warmth, even her heart could be clearly felt. Even through his mask, the article he never went without despite time of day, Dou could detect her smell. It was not the typical sweat and blood scent of a ninja; it was more... sweet... and pleasant. Then as quickly as she latched onto him, she released and quietly stood up once more. Dou did not notice any sort of excitement within her, she was calm, and as always, she was silent, however, her small smile never left her face, and with no adjusting herself, Shizune made her way back into her room.

Now, it is possible that Dou could have uttered something while she left. Something sweet, something kind, perhaps a statement of shock, remorse, or even something one might regret blurting out in a heated moment. Though, whatever it was, if it were ever said, was never heard. Dou could only sigh to himself, something he often did not do, as he retreated to a similar warmth and comfort, this time granted by his sheets, and drift away.

--​
Early morning the next day, and nothing could be seen moving. Normally, respectable ninjas are up and going far before the daily grind, however, these two took advantage of the rare comforting bed and slept in. Whatever had happened in the previous night was over, and whatever said was forgotten as a new day dawned...

*EEEEEEEE BOOM*
Soultaker style ;noworries

An overcharged explosion rocked the side of the clients abode. Wood splintered, vinyl became decimated, and furnishings projected as the shockwave powered through the fairly flimsy home.

Dou was untouched by the blast, but the force slammed him onto the far wall from where he slept. *"GAAHH!"* Dust and debris settled as Dou clutched his right arm, his shoulder took much of the impact. Yelps similar to Dous rang out from around the still standing structure. The first was easily distinguishable as the client, yet another, higher, more unsure sound grabbed Dous attention the most.

"Aaaaa!"

"Shizune!!" Dou called out as he forced himself up. He powered across the room, and picked up his relocated staff off the floor. Much of the wall had been destroyed, as Dou got a clear view of the hallway. Concerned, he raced into the hallway only to face an already prepared Shizune. Dou was momentarily relieved, but she obviously was far more worried about what was behind Dou, beyond another gaping hole that lead outside.

*EEEEEEEE*

A blinding white streak screamed past Dous head, and made its way just over Shizunes shoulder.

*BOOM*

The far end of the hallway erupted in wood shrapnel and the yellow bath of a relentless flash as a second explosion displaced the house further, and sent Shizune foward.

She managed to catch herself as Dou lept for her at the same moment. He helped her stable out by grabbing her upper arm, however she needed little help as she brandished a kunai, and continued to look at their attacker. Dou followed suit as he flourished his staff, and about faced the same direction.



"Nanabiii-ii!~ You. Are. Coming. With. Me." A cute voice turned dark and crazed as a woman stepped confident through the first hole she had created. Her fingers in an odd formation, smoke pouring from her gloved index.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 20, 2012)

*Syrena*

Syrena watched as the girl did some kind of jutsu and her hand glowed. That did not look good because she waited there. Well in the water she obviously did not have much choice but to wait for her but still. Her instincts where telling her there was danger. She could just attack with her tail since if it got damaged it would heal completly when she changed between legs and tail but that only worked with small cuts or minor things. If she got her tail cut off then that was a problem. There was also the fact that her tail might be seen.

She thought it over and decided to use a jutsu of her own. She did the handsigns underwater and rose up casting the Temperary Paralysis jutsu.

"I know how difficult it is fighting an opponent on a turf that is not of your advantage so i'll tell what. We shall take this fight on land as i need practice in that department so let us go!" she said as she she began vigerously splashing in the water to create a cover for her tail even throwing a kunai at Namine so that she would close her eyes out of reaction andcharged using the water as cover to swing her tail. She planned to send her on land and quickly switch to legs once out of the water. In the ocean she could not but once she was on land her body changes as a saftey precotion or adaptation what ever you want to call it. She hoped this worked and her true adentity was not seen.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 20, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery LT

His technique was completely dodged by a simple technique the young man's feet met the watery surface once more as he noticed that a barrage of ninja tools headed towards them. Ryoji Ivery and Celsius started to forge seals quickly, once done their hand met and two dragons made of pure frost lifted from the watery surface. The dragons quickly curled up the two within, causing a small shell like barrier made of powerful Ice, one dragon on top of the other. This guys was tough, the kunai's made contact with its frost like shell, causing the outer shell to break. 

Celsius started to seal wildly, once finished, her hands were placed on the outer shell of the dragon. Two clones made of pure ice started to appear on the  outer shell of the dragon. While these two were still inside. The other clone's purpose was to fool the young shinobi into thinking they escaped. Ryoji and Celisus dived under the water and hid themselves under the feet of the young man.

The frost clones rushed towards them at half the speed of the originals, but they saw as the young man rushed at devastating speed. He seed to blur out something, and suddenly some of his restrictions were... lifted? Nevertheless, the two awaited him as both prepared a to swing their most powerful kick towards him, while the originals sneaked behind him unnoticed.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 20, 2012)

*Shizune Rousha
~A Unexpected Encounter~

*She slowly stretched beneath the warm and cozy blankets that lay atop of her. Normally she hadn't been one to sleep in however this day seemed very different; she was relaxed, something which she hadn't felt in a very long time. She also had nothing to rush too, there was no one waiting for her, no new mission to attend, everything had been right in the world. In fact, she felt better about staying around here due to the fact that she had to wait to get payed for her rewards, she would make sure not to leave here without it. Perhaps she also wanted to stay as long as she wanted because she didn't want to leave Dou. Well anything had been a fair guess, but at this point she was just trying to make up excuses why she was staying inside her bed for so long.

It wasn't proper for a shinobi out on a mission to be relaxing like this, even if the mission appeared to be over. She was supposed to be protecting her client for as long until she was payed, marking the end of her mission. Even if she got the request completed she didn't exactly complete the mission. Sighing at this fact she slowly pulled the soft blankets off of her body, just so that she could get this day over with and continue relaxing for what ever was left. 

Before she could react however the wall next to her had blown straight open. Chunks of wood and metal flew threw the air, dust clouding her vision unable to exactly make out what the scene in front of her had been. She looked around and noticed her client, already knocked out on the ground in front of her, had he been blasted too? But why was he in her room? It then hit her, the room she had been was almost completely destroyed, she was sent flying into the hallway. Her expression turned to one that looked a bit like controlled rage, as she looked forward, seeing a figure make its way through the dust. 

Shizune was pulled up off the ground by Dou, but she didn't really need the help, she had been startled is all. Shizune grabbedo a kunai, preparing to attack the shinobi that was ascending towards her, before she realized who it had been. Shizune took Dou by the arm and jumped backwards, making sure to get a bit of distance between herself and the women. The red head slowly stepped forward through the smoke, and Shizune kept a cold watch at her hands, as she signed:

"Nanabiii-ii!~ You. Are. Coming. With. Me."

Shizune's fist tightened with anger, watching as the women drew closer. Out from her gloved finger which seemed to be pointing now towards Shizune, came a black screen of smoke, enveloping the are surrounding her. Shizune's eyes widened and she took another leap back, pushing Dou even farther back. She had known how dangerous it was to even be in the smokes proximity, let alone inside of the foul substance.

Shizune didn't want to sign back to the women, that would only further hinder her current focus. Although one thing she decided upon inside her head, it did make sense as to why she is the only one who could stage a attack like this. Besides those at the school when the Nanabi attacked, no one else knew she had been a Jinchuriki. This women had been two grades ahead of Shizune in her shinobi school, she seemed extremely bright but she also always tried pushing herself a little too hard, claiming that whatever she tried training for would never be enough, she would somehow need to obtain some outside power. Regardless when the Nanabi attacked the school she was no where to be found, thus Shizune had the beast sealed inside of herself. Even so, this women must be angry with her, for stealing the power that she never got to obtain, a power which may have made her feel complete.

Even so Shizune never relied on the Nanabi, or rather she didn't want to. The beast had resided inside of her, yes this much had been true, however she had never once communicated with the giant chakra beast. While it's presence could be felt at many times, Shizune could never see it face to face, and it would never try speaking to her. Perhaps because she could never hear it anyways. Plus she could never really consider herself strong if she had to rely on another chakra source, it isn't technically hers so she can't claim she's worth anything if she decides to use it.

Then her focus came back to the smoke screen which had enveloped half of the hallway. One little breath of that and you may consider yourself dead. That's her ability, to shoot out smoke from any point in her body and make it explode into fiery flames the following second. If you were to breathe that in then you could say goodbye to your insides. The women on the other hand, was getting impatient, waiting for Shizune to move in. She soon realized however that she probably already knew the abilities of her jutsu. The women signed to Shizune saying:

"Waiting like this is no fun, maybe I'll go after your friend instead~."

A wave of smoke rushed over towards Dou, which lay behind her, and Shizune was only fast enough to turn around before the smoke had surrounded his body, erupting in fiery flames in the process. Shizune was shocked as to what happened, but had also been shocked to see that Dou came out nearly unharmed. As to why this happened she was unsure of, just that something amiss was occurring. Then it had hit her, Dou's breathing pattern, at least physically, seemed heavier than normal, this could have been because of the wear and tear on his body the explosion had just caused, but there seemed to be no external wounds, so it had to be the other case: The smoke had slipped under his mask, infiltrated his body and seeped into his lungs, causing difficulty for him to breathe. She tried running towards him, to try anything to make it come out, but it had been too late. Dou's body cringed, and his visible eyes squinted in extreme pain. 

After clenching his chest Dou had collapsed to the ground, leaving a desperate Shizune all alone. What had she done? She knew how the jutsu mechanics worked, why didn't she try protecting him? Why was she never able to help anyone? Why did she allow Dou to---die? These thoughts and more raged on through her head, as no clear answer could be given. Tears had started to roll down her eyes, but not all had been lost to sadness and guilt. Proof of this had been when she turned around, and suddenly a answer to all her questions came forth. Staring straight down at the red headed women the only thing Shizune could think of had been it was completely her fault, she would pay for what she did. 

A large amount of chakra started to sprout from Shizune's body, however unlike normal chakra, this had been red. It quickly took shape over her body, but not only that, the chakra cloak had grown a single large horn near the top of her head. Along with that, manifested to wing like tails near the bottom of Shizune's back. Her eyes became red, fueled with rage, her teeth became longer, along with her nails. With a large howl her transformation could be shown to be complete.

She quickly leaped into the air, where her wing like tails allowed her to maintain her time off the ground for as long as she needed. Her arm extended outwards, as it quickly grabbed the women in front of her bringer her closer to Shizune. Readying up her other hand, Shizune slashed the women downwards into the ground, landing ontop of her afterwords as well. The women huffed and puffed, but she didn't allow this to stop her assault, quickly a thin layer of smoke came in-between the two and exploded, shoving Shizune back. 

Shizune, while wild, could obviously tell that the smoke is what had caused the attack, and that the women had initiated the attack. She was the enemy she was seeking, so Shizune was seeking that womens death! She quickly leaped forward, as another puff of black smoke intercepted, exploding once again. This would have worked, only until Shizune created a large roar, destroyed the surrounding walls and blowing the smoke, and the women, backwards. Shizune quickly jumped into the air once again, and came crashing back down onto the women. With a short growl Shizune brought down her clawed fist, and caved in the women's chest. 

She climbed off the now dead body under her, with a small smiled emerging on her face. She threw the dead body out of the hole she entered in, and admired the blood that had made its way onto her fist. Before long Shizune grew bored, and turned around, to face her other prey. Two, seemingly unconscious men. Regardless of their current state Shizune didn't mind, she leaped into the air before crashing back into the ground in-between the client and Dou. She slowly approached the masked man, trying to scare her prey before devouring, but suddenly a small and strange twitch occurred. She could feel a intense pain inside of herself before collapsing onto the ground. Her chakra slowly recessed back into herself before falling unconscious herself. The red-haired women, as blood came splattering out from her mouth uttered:

"If I'm dying here we all are. I will _always_ get the last laugh."

She silently laughed to herself before falling unconscious herself, going down into eternal slumber. The chakra surrounding Shizune didn't completely disappear, along with her new bodily attributes, but they had slowly vanished as time went by. Even so, Shizune's body lay next to Dou's, unmoving, yet unwavering. ​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 20, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi's attack worked yet her clones were trapped.

"I can handle myself, so what does that say about my others?"

Inside the dome the four clones watched the earth surround them, each looked at eachother and they knew what to do.

"We will escape through the hole he made earlier."

"What if it collapsed in the explosion?"

"We will have to take that chance. I will go first, the last one to leave would keep up the barrier and possibly be taken by the technique."

"I will take it, you go."

They all nodded and began to leave through the hole one after another. Outside however Aoi was brewing with her next move.

_'His wood technique, would burn right? Well that might be a way to get rid of his clone, but how does that really help me. Wait, maybe I can use the clone like I used the barrier and the tags. I could burn the wood from the inside out! The fire would dry out the water in the wood and the air that it would contain will change the pressure inside the technique. Eventually the clone would explode, just like an exploding tag. Turning something that you would let protect your back be one of your worse nightmare.'_

"Enma use your fire technique when I say so!"

Aoi tugged on the metal wires and aimed for Fugetsu and his clone. At this time the shadow clones emerged from the tunnel, however one didn't make it. Enma held his hand sign waiting for Aoi's ok. After Aoi tugged the wires she reached into her ninja pouch to throw four stars that were followed up with the fire technique.

_'I will divert the kunai at the last second so that they would converge together to create an opening, and if I have to I will divert the fire with them as well.'_


----------



## Bringer (Mar 20, 2012)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Syrena*
> 
> Syrena watched as the girl did some kind of jutsu and her hand glowed. That did not look good because she waited there. Well in the water she obviously did not have much choice but to wait for her but still. Her instincts where telling her there was danger. She could just attack with her tail since if it got damaged it would heal completly when she changed between legs and tail but that only worked with small cuts or minor things. If she got her tail cut off then that was a problem. There was also the fact that her tail might be seen.
> 
> ...



*Namine Konran*
*Main*
_The fight goes on_

Namine nodded as she followed the girl by walking on water. Though she quickly dodged that kunai. Namine thought it was timeout?Though her technique still activated though. As she stepped on the land she seen her ninja pack with her art supplies!

Namine quickly ran and grabbed her pack. She then looked through it and took something out. She stared at the girl. Now that Namine had her weapons the fight will be more even. Namine grabbed a explosive kunai and threw it at the girl.

Quickly to follow up Namine ran as fast as she could with her technique. She did not want to hit the girls face so she aimed at the girl stomach. Namine went for the swipe.

"Take this!"



PervySageSensei said:


> *Aoi Sarutobi*
> 
> Aoi's attack worked yet her clones were trapped.
> 
> ...



*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
_Stubborn_

"Really shorty. What a liner tactics. Oh no! You pull some strings and throw weapons and your monkey does something. Ahh!"

Fugetsu spoke unimpressed as his clone made a hand seal. He then used Water Release: Gunshot technique. A small focused scale of it which made tiny droplets of water the size of rain drops shoot out of the clone mouth at high speeds with focused penetrative force.

Each drop hit the shuriken knocking them off course. The clone continued the technique but instead of tiny droplets he made one big bullet that completely countered the fire technique.

As this was occurring Fugetsu noticed that the chakara levels in the cave were gone. He noticed the other clones arrived and thought that was why. He was angry. They escaped from his hole. Though the technique manage to take some chakara away from them.

And there was one clone in there. Fugetsu smiled big as soon as he felt chakara stop coming to him. Meaning that the barrier was completely observed along with the clone. All the chakara he got combined did replenish his stamina although he did not need it because in the whole fight Fugetsu only used a few techniques.

The wood clone stared at Aoi and smile. Why would they use katon at a water user. And then it came to him! She was trying to burn him because he was *called* a wood clone!

"Hahaha! And the original me said your intelligence could stand up to Akise. I am not made out of wood I am made out of cells. Also one hit does not take me down unlike your worthless shadow clones." 

Fugetsu started to standup from the dome and move his hands away. It was a useless dome because there was no more chakara inside. And Fugetsu thought that she would know to use it again.

"This is how its going to go Fugetsu number 2. My chakara pool was already high enough and with that decent amount of chakara I got I can do this!"

Wood began emerging from Fugetsu right hand and it formed into a second wood clone. All three Fugetsu stood side by side with a smile and the original continued talking.

"Me the original will take out all the clones with a B rank I learned and that they cant evade.  was able to take little chakara from them when they left and since there clones they should be a little light on there feet. Fugetsu number 2 you take the monkey. Clone number three takes Aoi."


*Original Fugetsu attack*

Fugetsu jumped from his now useless dome to a tree that was nearby all the clones. He preformed a hand seal. This technique would easily end the clones since he had the ability to control where the technique goes.

Meaning if they dodge it follows them. Fugetsu used the Water Dragon Bullet Technique. The moisture from the air and plants made most of the dragon as the water collected but Fugetsu had to put some chakara to complete the technique.

"Bye bye clones!"

The water dragons followed the clone where ever they went. If they went back in the hole they would automatically be flushed out and disperse so that would mean they would try to run or dodge. But Fugetsu had a certain scenario in mind where they would not be able to.

Fugetsu made the dragon circle around the clones keeping them in place. Making it if they dodge a sudden movement from the dragon would take them out. Fugetsu kept on making the dragon circle around the clones. 

Finally the dragon head rose up and went full force in the center where all the clones would have been forced to stay. And the impact should have been strong enough to take down the clones. 

*Fugetsu number 2 AKA Clone number 1*

Fugetsu seen the monkey right next to Aoi. He jumped to the tree behind both Aoi and the monkey. His target was that. Fugetsu clone has been feeling quite stronger and confident. So he decided not use ninjutsu. And instead save chakara and use more trees as weapons!

The clone got a tight grip on the top of the tree as he used chakara to walk to the middle of the tree to get a better grip. He then used his stregnth and did a front flip breaking the tree of the ground.

He flipped as did the tree in his hand. As he closed in on the monkey the flip and striking force of it would increase the clone using the tree as a club striking power by much. As the tree slammed down. Though the clone was unsure if he hit or not.

*Fugetsu 3 AKA clone number 2*

Fugetsu clone watched as the tree slammed down. Though he as well was unsure if it hit or not. All he knew that it should be enough to separate both Aoi and the monkey.

This clone was going to let Aoi off easy and use a simple technique. He did some hand signs and used Water Release: Wild Water Wave. Though he thought it was not good to be slacking off. As he used the technique an a attempt to hit Aoi he went for a different technique.

He quickly preformed more hand signs and used Water Release: Starch Syrup Capturing Field. He used it upwards making it fall down from the sky. Meaning that focusing chakara in your feet would be unable to help you. And *if* hit Aoi would be immobilized.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 21, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

"So you do have a brain!"

*Aoi's shadow Clones*

The shadow clones were suddenly fighting Fugetsu from the get go. He stood above them using a water dragon technique. They began to observe the technique and what he planned to do with it and began thinking of what their next move was going to be. Once they were surrounded by the water they all looked at each other and one whispered.

"At his final strike we will use the clone technique to get out of here as a distraction."

They all nodded and when the dragon's head rose up they all began to use hand signs and yelled.

"Multi-shadow clone Jutsu."

Each shadow clone produced three regular clones and all of them ran to the ends of the coral of water to to jump and escape from the crash the water dragon used to attack. They chose to escape at the last second in order to make the user have to follow through with the attack and prevent from any last second adjustments. However, as each jumped to escape, one shadow clone didn't make it and poofed away forcing the clones to dissipate as well. The two who did make it began to run back into the battle field using the regular clones as a distraction and all eight of them separated into different directions making their options of surviving higher.

*Enma*

Enma was surprised that Fugetsu was going to attack him with a tree again.

_'I'm accustomed to trees but not like this and for me to keep on fighting will be tough with my feet burned.'_

As Fugetsu was slamming down the tree Enma threw Aoi and jumped to the other side and began to run on all fours towards Fugetsu to make it a hand to hand fight between them both. Enma threw quick punches and a couple of kicks, but he was trying to stay away from using his feet.

_'I'm a bit faster than him, that might help me out with this, and I'll try to do my best.'_

*Aoi*

Aoi hit and rolled onto the ground away from the tree attack. She looked up to see Fugetsu make a water wave and she began to think.

_'I can't do anything right now, I don't have any chakra. I'll just roll with the punches.'_

Aoi looked over at her shadow clones and grabbed for her ninja pouch and threw it as hard as she could which landed just past the fight between Enma and a Fugetsu. She then saw a large technique above her that came down and covered her completely. She parted some gunk to make a way for her to breath. 

_'Its covering my entire body. I can't move from this spot. Maybe if he uses his next water technique I can get out of it if I am not too hurt. It would loosen the viscosity of this gunk allowing me to move, but I can't do anything right now. Am I sunk?'_


----------



## Bringer (Mar 21, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
_The battle that is destined to end!_

"We have them on the run! Everything is going clear for real Fugetsu."

"This damn monkey is using evasion. Its going 50/50 for me clone 1!"

"And I have Shorty captured!"

"LETS END THIS!"
"LETS END THIS!"
"LETS END THIS!"


*Real Fugetsu*

The Fugetsu eyes were wide opened. The clones got away! That technique was suppose to end them all! But Fugetsu was not that worried. They were on the run. Fugetsu just looked at the other fights. Clone 1 needed some help with that damn monkey.

And Fugetsu had just the idea. Since the clones scurried away and were not as big of a threat anymore he decided to quickly help the first clone to defeat the monkey. Fugetsu ran towards it. He had to time this attack right.

This next attack would be really fast. The technique its self can cover great distance and is very hard to avoid. And if two people are using it at the same time! There would be no way for the monkey to escape.

As Fugetsu neared the monkey he made a hand sign and then aimed the palm of his hands at it. The palms of his hands followed the monkey movement waiting for a chance. Though doing this may give the clones a chance to regroup and make a plan but not enough time to get the plan into action. 

*Fugetsu 2 AKA clone 1*

The monkey seen the other Fugetsu and also seen what Fugetsu was doing. Though he did not get all of it. So he decided to do one thing. The clone threw the tree at the monkey to distract it and quickly ran towards the Fugetsu.

Once the clone got close to Fugetsu he touched him on the shoulder and they both shared knowledge through the touch. The clone smirked. This plan would be sure to work. The clone quickly did the same hand sign and then aimed the palm of his hands at the monkey feet.

"Wood Style: Smothering Binding Technique"

Giant wide spread of wooden tentacles shot out of the clone hands at great speed. The tentacles were moving around as they neared the monkey. Although the monkey would not be able to react Fugetsu did not take the chances. 

There would be no way for the monkey to avoid it besides jumping. Meaning right when the monkey jumped the real Fugetsu will use Wood Style: Smothering Binding Technique in the air making it impossible for the monkey to avoid it restraining him. 


*Fugetsu 3 AKA clone 2*

"Time to end this. The other need me. And you cant move shorty. Checkmate! Wow Tenshi intelligence is really rubbing off on me now! I can sound all smart and stuff. Anyway remember this technique I used a while back?"

Fugetsu created a hand sign that the restrained real Aoi would not be able to avoid. He used the Earth Release Barrier: Earth Prison Dome of Magnificent Nothingness technique. A dome surrounded Aoi he was restrained to the ground. The clone quickly put his hands on the dome and began glowing blue.

"How much chakara do you have left? Better question is how much chakara do I need to make you go unconscious? Though I don't want to kill you though. Your actually a worthy adversary."

As the clone was absorbing the chakara from inside the dome from the restrained Aoi he moved one of his hands in the air and gave a thumbs up. Though he forgot the fact that Aoi would not be able to see it.

"I hope after this we can be friends!"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 21, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

_'I'm trapped and now he is using this earth technique again, this thing wants the rest of my chakra.'_

She looked over at her clones before her sight of the outside world was taken.

_'I've got to hang on.'_

*Aoi's first shadow clone*

'Good thing she tossed her ninja supplies.'

The clone sent the six fake clones now holding the snake sign over at the two Fugetsu who were attacking Enma together. Then she ran over to the pouch and brought out four scrolls and tossed it to the other shadow clone. She activated a scroll and summoned a bola, snapped a metal wire to it, and threw the all metal bola to capture and knock the Fugetsu who was using the dome technique.

_'If he tries to dodge, attack, or whatever I'll redirect it towards him.'_

*Shadow clone two*

The shadow clone grabbed the pouch that the first shadow clone threw and grabbed a couple of exploding tags while snapping on metal wires to them. She threw two of them, making sure she added chakra, at the two Fugetsu. Then she placed her hands perpendicular to summon three other clones who put their hands in a snake sign. 

_'We'll try this one more time.'_

*Enma*

Fugetsu tossed the tree at him and Enma jumped only for the tree to smash into his leg. 

"Argh, dam."

Enma looked up and saw a twist of tentacles coming for him. 

'What can I do?'

The tentacles bashed into Enma, wrapping him up in a embrace that did not allow him to move.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 21, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
_Next trump card and return of earth spear_

*Original Fugetsu*

Fugetsu was put at ease as the monkey was captured. He overestimated him because it seems he did not even have to use the technique and only the clone did. When Fugetsu thought it was over he remembered the clones and looked to the right to see a pack of clones.

Fugetsu ran to the immobilized monkey and picked him up by his throat. Prepared to use him as a animal shield from any attacks. Though he had nothing to worry about. They would not dare hurt there summon.

Suddenly one of them pulled a move at the clone guarding the real Aoi. If they free her the strategy falls apart! Fugetsu ran to the second clone while still holding the monkey and they shared knowledge and he was aware of the original plan. He then strangled the monkey to the point where it would go unconscious. He then quickly throw the monkey at all the clones. Though he was still immobilized by the wood that could hold a squid the size of a boss summon.

Fugetsu turned to the clone and activated the earth spear technique. But the clones got in a familiar formation. Fugetsu would have to be careful. Fugetsu threw some kunai with paper bombs and rushed in. He then jumped up and went for a axe kick to make a crater to make the clones disassemble there formation.

He then pulled out his weapon. A black staff. He began twisting it around getting ready to fight close to close. Though the thing he found funny was if they did trap him he could just use hiding like a mole technique to escape. But then they would use it against him. Fugetsu rushed in with his staff.

*Fugetsu 2 AKA clone 1*

The clone understood what had to be done. Using its special abilities it melded and became one with the earth. He then rose right in front of the clone who held Aoi captive with the dome. And he got hit with the Bola.

The Bola wrapped around the clone 1 and he was immobilized. He would have broken free but he fell over to the ground and was in a position where he could not break through it. So this was it for the wood clone.
"Well I took one for the team. Take my chakara"

*Fugetsu 3 AKA Clone 2*

Fugetsu hands began to focus on the dome. He felt the chakara enrich and replenish his stamina and chakara. Though he had to stop the technique sooner or later because he did not have a killing intent.

Fugetsu was fully focused on the dome and suddenly he heard his fellow clone voice. He turned to see him immobilized. The clone looked at the dome and at his friend. And seen that the real Fugetsu was outnumbered. He let go of the dome. Aoi would be to weak to break out on her own. He ran to the caught clone in the bola.

"Got it."

The clone absorbed the other wood clone chakara causing it to disperse. But that would mean that currently this clone Fugetsu had more chakara then the original. Also that there would be one less clone.

The clone quickly went back to the dome and began resuming taking chakara. But he decided if he took anymore he could put Aoi in a coma or possibly death. He sighed. The clone melded in with the dome and walked in. The clone was now inside the dome and without him outside he could absorb no more chakara.

"Shorty! End this fight. Right now you barely have any chakara. And your clones are in better condition then you. Make your clones disperse...if you say no I will end it right here. I will walk out of the dome and continue taking your chakara putting you in a coma or maybe even a death situation!"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 21, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

The second shadow clone yanked the metal wire making the paper bomb go to the center of the paper boms Fugetsu threw and activated causing them all to explode. However in the explosion only two shadow clones remained.

The first shadow clone's attack failed.

'Dam, he inercepted my attack, how could he be that fast?'

Aoi was still trapped in the syrup technique and slowly fading in and out of conciousness when Fugetsu came into the dome.

"Give up, as ifffffggf..."

Aoi passed out from the lack of chakra and all her clones and shadow clones dispersed. As Enma was knocked out he too returned to the his summoning world. Aoi lost this fight. She still didn't like Fugetsu and when she wakes back up she would try to finish the fight.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 21, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*Main*
_Wake up_

*Real Fugetsu*

_"Damn! I am to close to the explosion. Even if it was not aimed at me."_

*BOOM!*

Fugetsu was seen afterwards. He was not harmed but his outfit was damaged even more. Also his skin turned normal. He only had bits of chakara left. He could not maintain the technique. Suddenly he seen the monkey poof away.

Fugetsu then seen the clones poof as well. Meaning that his clone.....ended it? Suddenly he seen a giant hole get kicked through the dome. The dome did not self repair because of the clone not maintaining the position.

The clone walked out holding Shorty. Finally it came to Fugetsu. Her name was Aoi! He had just remembered. As the clone walked out he set Aoi on the ground. He then tagged Fugetsu giving Fugetsu all his chakara and then dispersing.

"Huh.....so she began to fall unconscious. Well shorty.....I think you deserve for me to call you by your name. Aoi."

Fugetsu got up. But looked back down. He could not leave Aoi on the ground. So he sighed. He then used his C rank technique to make a small wooden cabin. He picked Aoi up and placed her on a wooden bed. He then carved a message on the wooden walls.


"Good job Aoi. I now consider you a friend rather you like it or not."

Fugetsu carved as he left the cabin. Limping a bit because he reached the first stage of chakara fatigue.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 21, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
 _Liquid Time
_​
As a certain duckbutted haired boy opened his eyes, he had seen the ceiling of a tent. It only took him several seconds to realize what had happened before he fell unconscious. He could feel his bare skin from his upper body, only assuming that either Moro or her superior, Romulus had healed him from pain. As he attempted to get up, his rib's felt intact but pain still emerged through his chest.  The amount of pain wasn't as great as before though. 

With ease, he slowly raised his upper body, feeling pain but not enough to keep him down, and he found himself inside widespread tent. He tilted his head to the side to see the one known as Romulus eating food seeming to busy to notice Noctis awaken in the corner of the tent, but then he faced the other way to see Moro meditating? No sleeping?

Whatever the case was, Noctis did not want to be a burden to them. He had already done enough to cause trouble for them, staying longer would have been rude. Standing fully up, he head for the exit to the tent without a word, trying to leave unnoticed....


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 21, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus LT*

Romulus stop eating and noticed Noctis leaving as he thought he probly trip over one of his or Moro's wolf. He had something to say before Noctis left whereever he was going as he put down his bowl. To him the invitation would stoll be opening if he change his mind. Romulus could not stop anyone from leaving as it seemed like a captured bird in a cage, as he stood up.

"I have to give you two things from Moro, a free meal and some charka pills. Seeming like you can't stay for now on your path. On my part for Moro you did not cause us any trouble. She has a question for you, would you like to join a origanzation called Tengoku? Moro nor I are not affended if you denied, it was just only a yes or no question."

Romulus handed over the stuff that Romulus had promised to Noctis on Moro's behalf. While Moro was sleeping, Romulud went over to her and layed her down on to her sleeping bag. Moro mutter something as she continued to sleep. Romulus smiled at the sleeping girl, as Moro was in a dreamless world as she only heard sound of her howling wolves. Moro was thinking in her dreams as to her Noctis was just another rival to her as she rolled on to herside. As she rolled over she was also thinking sometimes you had to help out the people you dislike to reach your goals.

"I guessed this is good bye intill our path meet again or a gruesome battle happens again. Moro is a unusal girl, but she find her alpha male someday. Just go west to get back to your village or just followed west of the north star."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 21, 2012)

*Syrena*

Syrena saw the girl charge at her with hat jutsu again. So that was a main form of attacking then. If she thinks she will get her with that while in the water she is sadly mistaken or least she hoped she was right. She used her tail to create a large splash leaping out of the water while twirling in the air  to hide her tail somewhat before going on the land where her tail quickly disappeared giving her legs.

She had no time to rest there though. With legs that she had not used in days she was not good at walking so she threw  the kunai that was tossed a while back by her but then she realized her mistake after tossing it. She had no weapons now. They were at the bottom of the water. She knew she should have thought this all through.

"Damm it" she mumbled.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 21, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc

????????​

While high up in the air, the man in robes seen multiple guards of the Ranen in front of the Entrance Gates. The man could only smirk, "_Is that all you have to defend against an attack? How sad..._" The eye on the hilt of his gigantic sword opened and immediately a black flame emanated around the weapon. With one mighty swing, he sent a giant horizontal sonic wave at his targets expecting them die helplessly.

Braule Ranen​
Within the Kingdom of Caelum and inside the Intel Divisions Quarter, there lies Braule Ranen surrounded by the Intelligence Team gathered around a rather long table. The King was of course sitting in the seat that stood out from the rest. Hirako Ranen was within the room as well in the seat beside him as the second man, but he was also an elder superior to the King.

"_As you all know, the meteor shower left a scar in this kingdom that will be difficult to forget. The one's we lost are at peace now, but their death's will not go in vain. I originally wanted to hold this meeting when I arrived but Uchiha Tournament had delayed my intentions. However the Tournament was assaulted by those who had caused the Meteor shower._"

Braule took a short breath for the individuals around him to take in what he just said. A short moment of quiet chatter emerged from some of the individuals around concerning the topic, but Braule cleared his mouth to indicate for the room to be all ears.

"_It was then I pursued the Leader of the Uchiha for gathering Intel since he was the most suspicious person to question. However once I confronted him, he mentioned some things about his future plans. The tournament was all set up to pursue this plan however I had warned him we are not to be involved. But he did mentioned something interesting about his daughter being tied with the Meteor Shower. By the time I was finished speaking with him, the people who had assaulted the tournament were long gone before I could observe them. Seeing there was nothing left of importance at the Tournament we returned.. And now we are here._"

More chatter raised from those around the King but louder than last time. Attempting to speak, Braule had something important to state involving his absence but had kept getting interrupted by various chatter. Slamming his fist onto the table, quiet once again was present.

"_Now then, the reason I called this meeting was to tell you my suspicions and a great "danger" about to arise. What I am about to tell you will not leave this room. You people are the Intel division and will keep this under wraps to prevent further panics._"

The bearded man closed his eyes and took a deep breath before he spoke. 

"_The reason I have been away and left Hirako as the temporary leader was in search of this "danger". At first I thought the Meteor shower had to deal with this danger but then I realized that I was wrong. The ones who performed the Meteor Shower was a third party conflict that we are dragged into. My reason is that the chakra nature coming from that third party did not match the same unique chakra nature of the group I tried to pursuit. While I was travelling in the other countries, I discovered an indescribable area hidden well within the forests. There were other similar areas like this, but it was then I saw that man-_"

Rumbling from the ground had suddenly been felt. It was enough to shake the table and startle the people in the meeting. The first thought that had gone through Braule was what had caused this. But it was then the door to the room they all were in was slammed open by the King's assistant. Heavily panting, he was trying hard to speak.

"What's going on? Explain the situation immediately!"

"_Huh... huh.. There's... an ... attack! An army of creatures... They're assaulting the front gates!_"

The shocked face of Braule was seen, as he slowly stood up trying to assess the situation in his mind. What could possibly be that these creature are attacking? Was it Rakiyo Uchiha following out through his plan? No, was it the ones involved in the Meteor Shower? Or was it the great "danger" that Braule hoped to never have his clan involved with?

"*Do all you can to form the barrier and fast! We cannot allow them to enter our home!*"


????????​
The Kingdom's barriers were slowly forming. At the sight of this, the man chuckled childishly. "_There fast at playing defense, I can give them that._" He forcefully landed in front of the gates, seeing most of the guards who have survived his attack."_You are hereby under violation for attacking the Kingdom of Caelum, therefore we will treat you as a hostile individual! Prepare to be eliminated._" One of the guards have said as his Surigan activated. "_Heh, you have the guts to say that, especially in front of my minions?_"

Vicious Creatures from behind the robed man popped out of the forest. The guards were showing signs of hesistation but the one in front didn't back down. "*Just who the hell do you think we are?!*" He summoned the weapons of Crystallis around him threatening to attack. The other guards saw this and realized their duty to protect the Kingdom, only to release their weapons of Crystallis as well.

The robed man smiled menacingly as his face was covered by his hood with only his mouth being shown. "_Still opposing me huh? Well then, at least I won't get bored killing you all._" He brought up his gigantic weapon while it had shown off it's flames and at the same time, the creatures behind him charged to attack. The guards made their own move as well, knowing that they will die to protect their home. 




_Noctis Lucis Ranen_​


In the forest within the Ranen Territory but many distances away from the Kingdom, the 15 year old duckbutt haired boy walked along side with his companion. The pain in his head was still there, something was definitely wrong. Holding onto his forehead, Noctis clenched his teeth trying hold back the everlasting pain.

"_Ugh.. Ifrit wait for a second. I need to take a moment..._"

Stopping in his track, Noctis stared at the ground asking himself why he was suddenly feeling this way. Ifrit approached the pain-ridden boy and attempted to calm him.

"*Hey kid, do you think you can make it back to the Kingdom by yourself? Do I need to carry you back?*"

"_No its fine... I'm just a bit tired, that's all...._"


"*I see... Well everything will be fine once we get back.*"

The boy felt a bit guilty lying to his companion about his pain. He stood up straight and walked forward continuing his voyage back to his home. The beast felt a bit confused, but followed behind. But something else bothered Ifrit, the smell in the air was getting stranger and stranger as they both closed in towards the path to the Kingdom of Caelum. This strangeness did not lead to something good but clearly the opposite. Ifrit wasn't the only one to notice this, Noctis had felt this strange presence as soon as he got a hold of his headaches.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 21, 2012)

Kenju Tohno said:


> *Akise Nara*
> _Arc/Zero_
> *Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*
> 
> ...



*Akise Nara*
_Arc/Zero_
*Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*

*Never To Be Found - Grim Greeting*

Pat...pat...pat...pat...pat...pat...pat

The light of his consciousness begins to awaken....

"......Ugh...."

The darkness of his eyelids flicker on and off, blinking restlessly. The continuous patting noise removes him from his slumber. His blurry vision stabilizes to what looks like moving grass.

.....Wait, that's not right at all. His feet are moving forward, taking lead over the other as the body is taken along with them. Akise can clearly see that his own walking brought him out of the sleeping realm that was rather enjoyable............


The boy's eyelids snap back, revealing a large portion of his eyes balls. It's due to the realization of just what the hell is going on right now. Why is he walking when he should be laying on the ground when he's asleep?! There isn't only that but, his body isn't listening to his order right now. It's as if something has taken over his movement, similar to the Shadow Imitation jutsu. That isn't it though, he can tell there isn't a shadow connected to his though. 

What he does see on the grass is another shadow though. It isn't his, rather it's in front of him. Meaning that he's being forced to follow someone. What he is able to move is his head, for some reason. Using it, he shifts his sights on the figure in front of him. There, he sees a tall man in black........Before Akise was pulled into unconsciousness, he remembers there was such a tall man in black that was responsible for it, or at least it looked like it.   

 The two of them seem to be walking through a forest that doesn't have any special traits, so he can't make out where they are. Taking a look at the sun, he comes to the conclusion they are headed west and judging by it's current location, he's estimate it's about eight PM. He can acknowledge that the position he's in happens to be the worst right now. What he can do is very limited but that won't stop him from trying. The best he can do is continue to play as if he's asleep and wait for an opening to escape.

"You're awake..."

The sudden voice startles Akise a bit. The stranger in with the brown cap on turning to the side to take a look at the boy. His expression is like that of a robot's, no real feeling can be seen in those eyes. They're just examining something that's of interest. With only that short glance, the young man turns back to the front. 

 "...So you knew...it's in relation to this jutsu you have me placed in, correct?"

Akise Nara keeps his cool, the only thing he can do right now is keep calm mind and figure a way out. Seeing as his intelligence is superior to most as it is right now, it shouldn't be too much hard work. 

"Right, just like my jutsu allows me to control movement inside of your body, I am also given what movements your body makes. For instance, the way you blinked seven times in a row."

Things have gotten worse, the boy's chances of escaping have drastically decreased more than before. His body that casual works as if everything is normal is in complete contrast to his state of mind. 

"...I don't suppose I'll be hearing my kidnapper's name, will I?"

He hesitantly asks..

"Actually, Akise Nara, It's not much of a problem....My name is Yoihara Rokujou, your Decider.."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 21, 2012)

*Zero Enna*

A complete and total state of disillusion had befallen the once maniacally jovial pierott prince. The ordeal he had gone through in the land of Uchiha had been arduous and unforgiving. The serum he was given to heal the cellular damage was supposed to be excruciatingly painful. Mao and Kokonoe delighted in giving it to him, rotten faux smiles on their face. Soon though they lost interest in Zero. He was reflecting on everything that happened. He was downright catatonic as not a single noise escaped his lips. Not even as Mao pretended to not be able to find his vein.

Zero?s hubris in that battle had proven to be a bane as the battle with Kurai was interrupted and began anew with Koji Kazama. The elder teen had a grudge against Zero but not only that in an instant he slaughtered members of the Uchiha and Senju as well as handily beating Zero and three other neophytes. All that training had been absolutely for naught, the countless hours working out, the time put into creating the Chidori, the electro-shock therapy....

His hand drifted to his lower abdomen running over the bumpy surface of the scar that had mysteriously appeared two weeks prior. The feeling of the unknown was gnawing away at him. He was not humbled by defeat he was crushed as if he were an ant and that hurt far more than any physical pain. He looked drearily at his mask as he pondered on his frailty. Bringing his knees to his chest he rocked back and worth.

"I look at you all see the love there that's sleeping
While my guitar gently weeps
I look at the floor and I see it needs sweeping
Still my guitar gently weeps.?

He crooned a somber tune that had a mood, which resonated with his own feelings of futility. The once brazen clown prince reduced to shambles. He knew he wasn't invincible but to not land a single blow, to not be more than an afterthought.

"Kukukukukuku"

This noise didn't come from inside his head it came from his own mouth. The Authority had abandoned him and he was even more loss without their guidance. Ever since that last moment in his battle with Koji they uttered not a single word...

"Get out of bed and stop looking so sullen. You've got a job to do."

Zero did not even notice Kokonoe enter the room to check in on his healing progress. He was so lost in his own world he failed to notice her prodding and proving various parts of his body.

"Why did you create me?" 

Kokonoe met Zero's gaze only for a moment as she looked down to jot something on a clipboard.

"You weren't created by us Zero. You've always been, but you were just sleeping until Mao woke you up. All we ever did was make sure you didn't go back to sleep. I don't know what kind of existential pubescent crisis you're going through but get over it." 

Kokonoe got up at this point and proceeded to walk to the door. She paused and took a deep breath...

"You may belong to Mao but that doesn't mean you're not your own person. He let you have individuality but ultimately it's up to you to decide which way to help him achieve his goals. But sitting here and moping because you were too weak for the Uchiha and Mugenshi will get you nowhere. One of the Partners requested you specifically. Get yourself together, Zero."

She left him alone to contemplate what he had just been told and get ready to move out. His wounds apparently healed enough for him to be cleared for active duty. He got ready to leave and go get his orders. He tried to get his head on straight, he reached for his mask slowly and looked towards a mirror in front of him. 

?I am Zero...?​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 21, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​Mao's Hollow Creation: The Boundary of Death is Broken!

~*~

Human life is something to be treasured. What we decide with our lives is always  in the hands of strongest, of the powerful, of those with a larger status than we. Inevitably, I ride the same boat. My life has been in the hand of a versatile fate. I could always adapt to a chance, even after my father's death all I could muster to do was move forward. 

But not today... 

I felt the clutches of a malicious aura envelop me in the veils of darkness. Even though I was surrounded by a gloom, my consciousnesses slipped through my fingers I could feel the sense of danger brew throughout my system. I could not muster the strength, the power to endure set aura, my body refused to react, I could see everything the worlds had thrown at me. 

The day were my fate had turn for worse. 

I am no longer my own man.

I do not abide to the rules of free will.

I am now a puppet of this worlds greatest threat...

Against my own will.

"I am Mao's puppet." 

~*~

"AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!"

My hands trembled under the metal like plating that held them to the wooden surface behind them, a powerful blinding light flashed through my eyes as the stinging pain coursed through my organ wildly as I felt the knife slowly slice the flesh, while saw the blood smear the wall, my blood. The pain was so in tense that my voice was all that resounded throughout the hole building, the powerful scream that were enveloped in a finely knitted veil of despair, pain, agony and suffering. 

The scientist named Mao Motonashi stood with a pleased smirk behind that wretched aura of darkness he wore as it were a finely leather suit. Kokonoe, indifferent of the situation preformed the necessary "tweaks" within the elfish body this young Ice wielding young man held.

His chest had been slip open, every moving organ pulsating with bloody magnificence, Analytic as Kokonoe was her eyes were mesmerized to witness something beyond the human understanding. Mao witnessed with that gleam of marvelous evil plastered within that ever so disgustingly shaped mien of his. His hands placed firmly within his pocket, and his eyes clearly locked on Ryoji's who's tears flowed through his eyes as he could feel death's grip cling to him.

"Please!!! STOP IT ALREA- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGGGGGGGHHHH!!!!"

"YES! YES! YES!! YEESSS!!! Scream Ryoji! SCREAM!!"

His back was thrown backwards as he engaged in maniacal laughter, his hand placed in his stomach as laugh burst of breath escaped his mouth, one that clinged to his voice that resounded through the halls of this evil underground building.

"His chakara system is beyond anything I've seen... Spectacular, this young man is truly the real bearer of Ice Release. His body can only produce a single type of chakara. It's as if his own chakara itself was made of the purest forms of Ice. This is truly outstanding."

Kokonoe muttered with seemingly large interest, Mao stopped her on her own tracks and looked down on her with great expectation resembled within the gleam of those dark eyes he held. 

"Kokonoe, trace the chakara network towards it's source. We need to know how to harness that potential this young man has." 

The excruciating pain this young shinobi held was enough to make and man crumble, it broke him, he wanted to accept death this instance, but it could not be done... he felt life breath into him, he felt ever single painful steel like material being jammed towards the outer tissue of his organs, looking of the thing that caused his power to emanated and radiate with it's wondrous magnificence. The lights started to slightly dim, the reality he envisioned was becoming strange to him, he begged, but his cries for mercy were upon unmerciful ears and so, all he could muster to do, all his voice could do was..

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRTGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!" 

Kokonoe, continued to forcefully pushed herself through Ryoji's system, the chakara network that caused him to live, to move, to fight, to function, it was being toyed with, breaking the taboo of taunting with God's creation's Kokonoe, lib brew a smirk as she finally encountered something with value/

"I found the core." 

A seal was placed within the core of his chakara network. A seal that said to be the Nympth Pact with The Ivery's, Ryoji body trembled with explicit and visible fear placed in his eyes, those tear were now bloody, tempering with a body like such was a sin that no man should cross, but these men did... with no regret on their minds, on their souls... 

Mao's eyes were once again met with Ryoji's, the moment he witness his eyes filled with great despair, he said.

"Implant the Berserker effect to his seal. See where that get's you."

Kokonoe sneaked a glimpse on Ryoji, but her concern was naught. Her hands picked a seal that was soon opened with numerous circles and signs that were barely readable, as if in a foreign language, however, Kokonoe did, but a slight amount of seals and started to place her hand in the circle in the middle that covered most of the paper. Her hand began to be engulfed in luminescent purple colored flames. Ryoji's seal... was placed in the heart...

The heart started to pulse faster and faster, until...

"Forbidden Technique! Berserker Seal!"

Her hand slammed the young Ivery's heart...

His eyes jolted open... And a silent scream howled through his vocal cords. His chakara became unstable, it began to whip and slash through the area with great force, the area became chill and the chakara that was originally pigmented a shaded blue soon became dark, a luminescent red aura covered it's edges, Mao and Kokonoe shielded themselves as they witness the young Ivery engage in something similar to hell.

His eyes pigment was slowly turning white until no shade of color was seen upon it.

Ryoji Ivery...

It's over.

The energy subsided... everything became cold and silent... 

Kokonoe gave a few step towards the boy and place her hand on his neck and witnessed his organ as they came to a complete stop... the moment this happened her eyes narrowed as she turned to the malicious doctor and concluded...

"Ryoji Ivery... Is dead." 



​


----------



## Bringer (Mar 22, 2012)

*Namine Konran*
*Main*
_Match end_

Namine quickly zoomed in full speed towards the girl with her technique. She raised one arm to block the water that splashed when the girl went into the surface. And then shifted to the side when the kunai was thrown.

"I..Im getting the hang of this ninja stuff!"

Namine was close up to the girl. Her defense was low. It would end this match. But then something or someone grabbed Namine arm and twisted them. Namine quickly released the technique.

"What the hell do you think your doing!"

"Ahh! Owwww!"

The man grabbed Namine hair. He stared at the other girl. He wanted to hit her but that was not his child. He then tugged Namine hair. Namine was lucky enough to already have her bag with her.

"Oww! Syrena. I hope we meet again some..OWWW!"

Namine father tugged harder. Taking her far away. He then grabbed her neck and squeezed it and lifted her a few feet. Choking her.

"Are you trying to embarrass me! And what was that glowing trick you did! We are going home. And once there I am going to beat some sense into you."

Namine looked down to the ground.

"Yes!"

*Smack*

Namine was slapped so hard she went sliding across the ground.

"You look at me when I am talking to you!"

"Y..yes father."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 22, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

Ikki kissed the half-asleep girl snuggled tightly in his arms on the lips, brushing a thumb over her cheek gently.  He softly pulled away and laid her down gently on the couch, pulling a blanket over her and kissing the side of her head.  He left the room and headed to a window.  The Blizzard had finally died down.  He sat on the floor and laid his back against a wall, closing his eyes.  He quickly drifted off to sleep, his hands resting over his stomach.  "Goodnight, Moro-chan."  Those were the lat words he spoke before sleep took him.  

Omki woke from his sleep the next day before dawn.  He woke quickly, it was a habit he had formed as a child.  Once he was awake, there was no drowsiness left in him.  He saw Moro still asleep and smiled, before standing and looking outside.  The blizzard hadn't come back, but snow had still blanketed the ground outside.  Ikki rubbed his arms, trying to retain some warmth and waited for Moro to wake up.  If they were going to make Tengoku happen they would have to put in a lot of work.  He would have to go into town and take any missions available.


_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha LT_

Ikki shot forward, making the water ripple and flow violently.  He grabbed yte clones by the throat as he shot past them at a speed.  He slammed the heads of the clones into a tree, dispelling both of them before looking around.  He was now on dry land, off of the water.  He looked at the water for a second. _ I can't find them...  But I can't go back on that water.  They can use it as a source for their Hyoton, and I don't want it to freeze me solid.  I should focus on finding them. _ He looked around the forest, not seeing either of the two he was fighting.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro had a feeling someone was watching her, to her if felt like a caring stare. Not a stare from one of her wolves wanted something from her wolves. Her eyes flutter and look at the ceiling as she smell and felt Ikky's was near her. She sat up as she put on bra and top, she was wondering if her wolves were awake as well. She whistle for them to come, Moro did not heard their nails on  the floor. In the next room her wolves rolled over and continued to snore. "You seem ready to go, let's get going then to start Tengoku.  We could get breakfast in town, if you like." She stretch and stood up. She picked up her rucksack and grabbed her staff. [COLOR]="Magenta"]"Maybe Later I could cook you something,"[/COLOR] She pulled on her shoes and her wolves heard the sound as they walk to the front door and waited for her to open the door.


----------



## Kei (Mar 22, 2012)

Yomi
Angel Text

Port City

It was the place that most foreigners from the west come and go, trading and spreading the words of their beloved God. It was a bustling place because of the foreigners and the people that lived here that wanted to interact with those people.Even now, early in the morning, the city was bustling. The smells of the food that Yomi never tasted before drift across her nose and also the smell of the sea called out to her.  

Yomi sighed as she closed her eyes and placed her back on the  brick wall behind her, something about this place even though it was loud and hectic. It calmed her a bit inside and she only watched for a minute as the people moved around...

Yomi placed her hand on her sword and let her mind drift off for a minute, its been a while since she was out of her clan territory. She didn't stray too much from her home because it would cause bad memories or good ones depending on how she looked at it. 

The clear blue skies that Port City had, did not represent the way Yomi felt in her heart or mind, but that had to change. The Minamoto clan thrived on foreign interaction, especially since one of their good friends also lived here. This was Yomi chance to show herself off towards him and get his praise..

She clutched her sword...

This mission had to go well!

"_Excuse me?_" a sweet voice called out to Yomi causing the girl to jump a bit and turn around,_"Are you Yomi Minamoto?"_

Yomi head turned a bit, she heard her name and smiled. The woman with long blond hair and blue eyes smiled at her back. 

"_It nice to meet you, I am going to be your guide Elizabeth."_ she smiled before placing her hands behind her,_"Lord Protesu sent me."_

Yomi stared blankly at the woman causing her to laugh, "Sorry most people who come here speak more than one language, my name is Elizabeth, you must be Yomi Minamoto, Lord Protesu  sent me to retrieve you and your partner."

Yomi nodded her head,"Ah, nice to meet you."Yomi said before nodding at her, "My partner has yet to arrive so it seems..."

Elizabeth nodded her head and smiled, "You are still early, we can wait~"

Yomi released a sigh...

Partners...She wondered who it was going to be this time...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 22, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

Ikki nodded thoughtfully, before standing and getting his weapon pouch and sandals.  He slipped on a pair of black gloves with a metal plate on the back of the hand and clenched his fist.  He swallowed hard, a look of determination painted on his face.  He cracked his neck from side to side and stood, meeting Moro's gaze.  He folded his arms over his chest and gave her a challenging smile.  "Thanks, Moro-chan.  But you know..."  He closed the distance between them, standing directly in front of... he guessed she was his girlfriend now.  He would clear that up with her later.  He would love to be her boyfriend, but he didn't want to make her uncomfortable.  "... Tengoku is going to be a combat and public speaking based Organization.  We're going to have to protest war both violently and nonviolently.  We're going to have to know each other inside and out."  He put his hand under her chin and kissed her softly before pulling away.

"So...  If this is going to work, we're gonna need to spar against each other.  Figure out how we can work as a team in battle, y'know?  This can wait, though.  Before that, I think we should head into town and recruit some members, get some protesting done.  Hopefully that'll get us some members, yeah?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I don't mind sparring you at all, to get to your style of fighting. Sounds good but I am not much of a public speaker at all. Sometimes I speak my mind of what I believe in to get what you want in something, I just give my best shot at it though. I guess we split up to covered my ground in the town then and meet up later if that sounds good to you." Was he teasing her as Ikki kissed her, she could not help but blushed. She smiled as she accepted his challange, she grabbed her jacket and button it up. Moro left the house with Ikki and her wolves. She smellws the freashness of the snow that had fallen during the night. Her wolves looked up at the sky as they notice a white owl and they reconzied it as Romulus's owl.

The silver wolf howled as the owl squeek back to the wolf call. "I guessed I find Romulus as well if his owl is around this area, so is he." In no time they reach the town, she waited for Ikki's orders before heading off on her own. Her other wolves had left herside as her silver wolf was still beside her as not to scar anyone or the villagers to hunt them down up here. Maybe it would also help the prostesting if her wolves stayed with you. She pulled up her hair and pin it in the two buns again, Moro was thinking let's see how things go for us today.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Namine Konran*
> *Main*
> _Match end_
> 
> ...



*Syrena*

She was rather suprised by the outcome of this. Here she was finally going on land to test her land skills but the match was ended by....hher father?!

Well it looked like her father but the way he was treating her was not how parents should treat their kid. This slightly angered her. The look he gave her also was a threatning one trying to intimidate her or hurt her by what her instintcts told her. This man was rather violent but she was not scarred. For centuries her kind were hunted making them tough and she herself had faced the most violent of storms. 

"Hey i nwas the one that challenged her to a fight. She was using that jutsu to fight me off. You should not treat her like that. A father should not treat his daughter for using a jutsu. I can understand if its forbidden but even then......" she said trailing off. Humans could be so cruel and this was why her kind did not mingle with them often. She shook her head though and looked back up at Namine's dad with stregnth in her eyes showing no signs of budging.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 22, 2012)

Ryoji LT

Ryoji breath ran short, and so he pushed himself from the water and landed once more on the liquid surface. He crossed his arms and released a sigh, Celsius did but the same, however, her gaze was more focused on Ryoji. 

"I'm done."

With these simple words he stated.

"You're strong, but I have no intention on going all out. I'm not doing this to kill you."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 22, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

Ikki nodded and walked out the door with Moro, closing the door behind them.  He tapped his chin thoughtfully.  "Alright, you go and see if you can find Romulus.  I'll meet you back in the village.  Feel free to start without me if I'm not there.  I think I might know someone willing to join.  She lives around here, I'll go find her."  He hugged Moro and kissed her goodbye before performing his fuushin no jutsu to disappear in a swirl of wind and snow.  He appeared at the mouth of a cave.  The cave led into a hill.  Built on top of the hill was a huge abandoned castle.  Ikki looked up at the castle and walked into the cave.  The cave led to a ladder, which, in turn, led to a trap door.  He climbed up to the door and pushed it open before climbing in.  As soon as he entered the bowels of the castle, hundreds of torches lit up, lighting up the halls and casting eerie shadows.  This had scared Ikki shitless the first time he came here.

He walked up some stair and found himself in the great hall.  At the other end of the hall was a Throne.  Seated in the throne was a figure, clearly a woman, with a hooded cape on.  Her face was obscured by shadows.  One legs was draped over the other almost lazily and she had a hand on her cheek.  The lower half of her face was visible and she had an interested smirk on her face.  Ikki smirked right back at her.  "Oh, look who it is.  Little Ikki.  How have you been, crow boy?"  "Fine.  I've missed having you around, Leech-nee-san."  She let out a chuckle.  Her voice was graceful and feminine, sounding young but also incredibly aged at the same time.  "So.  What brings you to my... humble abode?"  "I need your help with something.  I'm starting an anti-war organization."  "Not interested.  I don't care what you humans do in your free time, nor is it any of my business."  Ikki gave a small 'hmph.'  "I knew you would say that.  But you know, our goal is to stop warring.  The number one cause behind war is the expansion of a clan's territory.  Clans such as Uchiha."  The woman frowned.  "Ahhh, that got your attention.  So, Sera-nee-san, are you in?  It'll give you the chance you've been looking for."  "The chance to kill Uchiha Raikiyo."  "Exactly."

The woman rose from the throne and removed her hood, showing her face.

*Spoiler*: __ 








"Alright, fine.  I'll aid your cause, Ikki-kun."


_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha LT_

Ikki looked back and closed the first gate, returning to normal.  He was breathing a tad heavily and he walked toward the boy.  He held out a hand when he was finally close to him.  "I'm Ikki.  You're strong.  Really strong.  Just the kind of guy I've been looking for."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 22, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​Mao's Hollow Creation: The Boundary of Death is Broken!
Past



The winds of the North brew with delicate strokes, the snow fell upon the earth with shining brilliance, slowly descending from it glorious haven called sky. A wind was chill, and in  the midst of the snow, there was a child whose crimson scarf covered his neck in enjoyable warmth, the smell of cleansing detergents fueled his senses to the limit. Creating the sense of delicate pleasure in his scent. Yet the sun was bright, the rays were not. In the distance the catastrophic storms raged and hid his village from the people who wanted harm. 

The boy who stood amongst set spectacle was of hair of blue, shaded like the sea in a sunny day, eyes which sparkled like sapphires with the same pigment of such diamond. Hidden behind his over sized scarf, the young man who stood among the snow... is none other than Ryoji Ivery. 8 Year ago.

"Father's gone again. He promised to be with me for today's training! Urgh!! Why can he keep his promises!?" 

The young man flailed wildly in displeasure as his innocent anger brew within his small body. Hand crossed and mien that  that reflected set displeasure with a pout and puffed cheeks. 

"Fine. I'll practice on my own then."

Said the young man, as his head turned to witness the children of his clan playfully engage in wonderful bonding with no only their fathers, but their mothers as well. His eyes were brought to slight slump as he witness this marvelous display of family bonding. 

"... I suddenly don't feel like practicing anymore." 

The words were released, hidden resentment was reflected through the words, his feet started to move, causing the young Ryoji to move depper into the small clan village of snow. 

"Mother?" 

A woman stood before the young Ivery... 

A woman whom he looked up to more than anything in this world... more than his life itself. 

None other than this young future shinobi's Mother.

Mashiro Ivery.

"What is it Ryoji?" 



​
-----------

Ryoji LT

"What do you mean? Was this some sort of test?"

"Ryoji, what have you gotten yourself into again?"

"Don't ask me. Ask him, he's the one who challenge me in the first place."

Ryoji pointed at the young man who stood before him, he  released a slight smile and he introduced himself.

"I'm Ryoji and she's Celsius? May I ask what is it that you have planned with me?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro kept walking as she looked around, "so how much trouble have you gotten yourself into this time Moro?" Moro heard the voice knowing it was Rmulus as his owl land on her shoulder. "Not much intill today, we are going to do a protest to recruit people for Tengoku. You are going to help me. I am not good getting these long potical speeches that would not bored the crap out of anyone." "I have a feeling you are going to bring me into this aswell, so I might stick around." Romulus gold eyes shimmer in the coldness as Moro felt his eyes staring into her brown eyes of her own. Moro had a idea as she jumped up on a slippy rooftop of the buildings of the village.

Moro jumped down off the building as Romulus did some handseals to carry the snow around Moro's body to look beautiful and also catch the attention of the werid snow show to astionished some people. Romulus also used glittering rocks to make Moro's body to sparkle as well. "People of this village, we don't need anymor war. It is a time and a place for peace. War is just stupid and we are only fighting over crap." To Moro it must have been the shorties speach ever and to her it suck but got to the damn point quick and simple. She waited for someone to step forward to join Tengoku or was it time to move to another village.


----------



## Burke (Mar 22, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*

_Meeting Shizune_​
Pain overtook, darkness crept, and only gasps could be heard as air ceased to pass thanks to this wicked emmission. Dou went into a short state of paralysis. He couldnt move, he could barely breath, and he surely could not see; all he had was the world of sound. The vibrations of the fierce scene that played out were all the detail he needed in order to comprehend. The sounds, the horrible sounds of hungered growling, deafening blasts, and the thud of a body were among the distinct. Dous current pain completely blocked the fear of mystery surrounding the events going on around him, and he had barely noticed they had ceased. In fact the biggest relief came when Dou was finally capable of moving his body.

He sprang up off his back, his hands rose immediatly to his mask, almost clawing at it. _"Its no use...!"_ Dou thought to himself in an instant, _"My... mask, its keeping it in... i... cant.."_ Then, right when it seemed as if Dou would slip back to silence, and not ever return, he gripped his mask from the underside and around the back as he ripped it upwards and away from his constrained airways. "GAAH... KAAH" Dou hacked as the near fatal smoke released him. He took in a few deep breaths, and with his head back, drew his hands to his face, and as he brought his head foward, his fingers ran through his fine white hair.

Dou was oddly calm, he simply sat there next to Shizune as he enjoyed the breeze on his face granted by the gaping hole in their clients home. This was not an uncommon feeling for Dou seeing as, of course, Dou needed to somehow get food in his mouth, however no other person has seen him in a long while; Dou could, in fact, remember the exact day... It was not exactly clear, but Dou just knew all was fine. He looked down at the admittedly beautiful young woman below him, and knew she needed comfort. Dou sat on his knees, and took her head into his lap he definetly sensed an odd yet dissipating air about her. Whatever it was, it seemed as if this feeling was waning.

"Theres a second time for anything..." Dou said in an admittedly corny fashion; definetly not something he would utter around conscious people. Dou decided on a whim to finally grant Shizune her wish, and allow her to see his face, all there was now was the matter of waiting for her to wake...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 22, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​









​
Many members of the Intelligence Division were at work trying to maintain communication with the clan members in the other districts. King Braule Ranen observed them as he stood idly by. The Ranen elder beside him, Hirako Ranen,  felt more tense than the King as he worried about what will become of his home after today. "Crap! We lost contact with the Gate Squad! I don't sense their chakra anymore!" One of the members were unable to find any source of chakra from the Front Entrance. Hirako didn't want to assume the worse, but he knew it had to be the case. A earthquake shattered their current thoughts at the time. "_What the hell was that?!_" 

Suddenly another member noticed something horrible about to occur. "_The Barrier of Crystallis! It's not gonna hold up! I don't know what kind of Jutsu this person is using, but the barrier is going to crack!_" The Barrier of Crystallis is one of the most powerful defensive jutsu that the Ranen clan wields. Having anyone scratch it would be known to have the strength of a Kage level Shinobi.

"_We don't have a choice. Send the Omega Blitzer Ops to suppress whatever will come through the front gates. We are not going to lose this kingdom!_" Braule had no doubt that this person was a different individual than the ones from before. If he was the same person who struck the Kingdom with the meteors, then he would have done so again instead of attack in the front lines. 

But as Braule had looked outside his window, he saw the hellish monsters waiting to break through. A sudden realization had entered his head. He heard of the legend and myths about mythical creatures only to be spawned by the Goddess of Life and Death. These mythical creatures live on another world apart from the Shinobi World. The bearded man clenched his teeth out of unwanted belief. 

"_It can't be... It's impossible... There is no way they are able to exist in this world.. It can't be Fal'cie...._"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
Soon, the Omega Blitzer Ops arrived at the front gates scattering themselves above and below to prepare for the most Optimal defense. The shaking of the ground was coming from the other side. They all had materialised their weapons of Crystallis to hold off and kill whatever breaks in.

The robed man swung his sword once again to try and shatter the barrier. But the barrier still withstood. Behind him were corpses of the guards who had lost their lives protecting the entrance. "_Not bad, this barrier is even holding out against my sword. Maybe I underestimated them by a tiny bit._" The hundreds of Fal'cie, whether being on air or on land, smashed against the barrier multiple times to break through. 

"_Heh, I guess I have to put in a bit more effort in this next strike!_"

The colour of his sword changed from a dark inflamed red to complete dark. It looked like it was filled with all the evil in the world in just one weapon. With one last swing, the barrier cracked open. In the next few seconds, the gigantic barrier covering the Kingdom shattered into pieces. The Fal'cie broke through the front gates and the airborne flew in from above. 

The Omega Blitzer Ops took out as many of these unworldly creatures as possible, but stronger Fal'cie soon appeared.



Three.. no, Four of these gigantic creatures bordering the size of a three story building broke through the entrance. Some of the four even jumped over the blockade surrounding the kingdom landing ontop of the smaller buildings in front of the entrance. These creatures were known as Behemoths who had then rampaged throughout the giant Kingdom. That alone didn't even intimidate the Omega Blitzer Ops as they used all they had in their arsenal to defeat their enemies.  

The man with the sword jumped ontop of a building completely ignoring the destructive mayhem his minions were causing only to determine where his objective is. Carefully examining the large Kingdom infront of him, he couldn't help but smirk mercilessly at the damage being done. 

"_Now it is only a matter of time before I find what I'm looking for._"



_Noctis Ranen_​
The sun was slowly setting as the orange glares shot off downwards at a beast and a certain boy. The persistent smell in the air was only getting worse and worse as they both kept moving. Ifrit couldn't bare the fact that anything could definitely go wrong just by instinct. 

Pain still continued to roam through the boy's head as he tried to hold it in. In fact, it only had gotten worse and worse as they went towards the Kingdom of Caelum.

"_How much further Ifrit? I can't even think straight right now._"

"*We shouldn't be too far off... But can't you tell that something feels off. I'm not the only one seeing this right? I mean this all isn't just some kind of retarded coincidence is it?*"

The beast of fire was correct as the boy had felt the same as well. But it was then that a group of scarecrows shot off from the direction leading towards the kingdom. Not only that, but other birds had been doing the same as well.

"_Wait, they're coming from the Kingdom!_"

His hand let go of his forehead, as he regained enough stamina to jolt off forward leaving Ifrit surprised. 

"*Oi! Wait for me, Kid!*"

The summoning dashed off following the reckless boy.

"What's gotten into his mind? First he moans about a headache, now he's completely fine."

Upon approaching a cliff overseeing the Ranen Territory, the eyes of that certain boy fell wide open in sight of something horrible. The sight was of a burning kingdom was seen through the shocked eyes of the Ranen boy. 

"_W-what?? Another assault?! By who?! This cannot be happening!_"

It was not too long before Ifrit caught up behind the idle Noctis. 

"*Hey kid, don't leave me like that? Anyways what are y-*"

The same shocking sight had cut off Ifrit from speaking any further. They both knew what was occuring, but Noctis specifically refused to believe it. A second assault on his home was just too much. 

"*Hoooly Shiiiiiiit!*"

A collapsing building was seen from the distance followed by several explosions, only to hurt what the boy tried so hard to work for. His pride was stomped on seeing he isn't able to protect his home at this time.

Suddenly, out of odd retrospect, a high pitched screeching noise appeared inside his head was heard. This time, more visions spammed his head of this man's doings. 

"_What... the .... hell?_" 

He fell to on knee, as he covered his head with his palm. Trying to repress his pain, he stood back up struggling to regain control of his body once again. Ifrit immediately noticed the boy's strange behavior continue.

"*Whoa kid, come on! We can't just stand around here and let them destroy your home! Get the hell back on your feet!*"

"_I'm ... not... gonna... let this hold me back!_" 

The pain inside his head slowly diminished. He was now able to fully act on his own. Standing up straight, the boy regained his willpower. Turning his head towards the monster, he nodded at him.

"_Let's go... the person who did this will not get away. I'm not going to let this one roam free after harming my Kingdom_!"

"*That's what I'm talking about kid! Let's go, we're wastin' time!*"

Both of them rapidly shot into the forest towards the Kingdom of Caelum. Noctis did not exactly know who is behind this destructive act, but only the ones who caused the Meteor shower came in mind.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 23, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
 _Liquid Time_​

The man named Romulus had noticed his leave, but he had stopped him from leaving only to say a few things. Seeing this, it was pointless to leave now since it would have been rude to have done so while being seen. He just didn't want to burden the two of his recovering state.

All in all, the boy decided to listen to what this man had to tell him. But it was strange that he had mentioned it was on the behalf of Moro's request upon the words that have been said. The man had undoubtedly asked the Ranen Prince to join a organization promoting Anti-War. 

This situation felt similar to the one before when the boy was with Gladiolus having an appointment with the individual from the Orochi clan. This had been the second time Noctis had been asked to join an organization, but his decision had felt the same from before. Joining an organization would be like turning away from his true path, which would hurt his dignity if that were to happen.

"_I'm sorry, but I have to decline. I have my own duties to follow through before I think about joining an organization._"

One would think it would have been the perfect time to leave, but curiosity overwhelmed the boy's mind. Moro Uchiha was once a girl sworn to betray her clan, but now she didn't seem to think that way. Hunger overtook his stomach, as Noctis didn't have any choice but to stay and eat. 

"_Please don't mind by presence, but I'll be finished eating quickly._"

The boy grabbed the bowl of something that was cooked by Moro and quietly ate. 

"_Romulus, was it? I'm curious about Moro's intentions... When I first met her, she planned to betray her own clan. But that isn't the case right now though. Could you tell me what happened to that urge of hers?_"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 23, 2012)

_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha_

Ikki walked alongside Seraphim.  She had given him a hooded cloak to aid against the bitter winter cold.  As they walked he looked at her.  "I've managed to get a hold of some dossiers, so I'm gonna do a follow-up, y'know, try to recruit some more members."  "Uh huh...  What were you doing with dossiers?"  "I've been running recon trying to get intel on Uchiha.  Can't take down a whole clan alone, now can I?"  "Good point.  Alright, you go recruit the ninja to the cause, I'll go back to town and start protesting against war."  Sera nodded.  She disappeared in a swirl of dead leaves, leaving Ikki to his thoughts.  He looked at the spot she had been standing for a second or two, before disappearing as well, appearing on the edge of the village.  A crowd had gathered.  Moro was standing before them, appearing to be glowing.  The villagers began to get angry.

"Yeah, she's right!  War hasn't done anything but ruin our lives!"

"You idiot, without war, what will stop the clans from overrunning us?!"

"Yeah!  War keeps the clans from expanding too much."

Ikki appeared before the crowd, using his shunshin to appear right next to Moro.  "Men and women of this village, listen to us!  We are both ninja as well!  We have fought, we have killed!  We have faced the horrors of war ourselves, first hand!"  A few women gasped, and began murmuring.

"So young..."

"Poor dears..."

"Everyone!  My name is Itsuki Uchiha.  I was born different than other Uchiha, so my so called_ 'clan'_ used me as cannon fodder and then abandoned me when I was twelve years old!  The drive for perfection, the perfection they would need to war with other clans drove even my father and mother mad, and they abandoned me as well!  If war stopped, there would be no need for violence!  Peace could settle!  Is that what we all want?"  "You brat, without war there can be no peace!  Only when all clans have killed each other and ninja are gone will there ever be any peace!"  The crowd began to roar and throw things at Moro and Ikki.  He growled.  This wasn't going well.


_Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha LT_

Ikki chuckled a bit, before smiling at the two of them.  "Test?  I...  I guess you could say that.  Alright, I'll just come out and say it.  War has... well, it's fucked up living on this planet pretty bad.  It's not gonna stop with us just sitting back and watching.  We've gotta take action.  Be there to stop it in its tracks.  I'm starting an organization known as Tengoku.  It is the goal of Tengoku to stop the clans from warring against each other.  Make life better for everyone.  Give people the chance for peace.  So.  Ryoji?  Celsius?  Will you help me?"


----------



## Chronos (Mar 23, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery LT

Waged in thought, Ryoji gave but a slight glimpse towards his summon, eyes slightly narrowed as only the face of a certain man started to appear through his mind. Even though he believed that he would one day stop this endless war... this endless cycle. He crossed his arms and looked at the young man who stood before him.

"My power is only for the people of my clan." 

Ryoji rose his gaze, upon locking eyes with this young man named Ikki, his sentiment of anger started to evoke in calm anger. 

"Fighting  bequeaths more fighting. War is a tactic, a method in which involves murdering one to gain something in return, the sacrificial plain that continuously cycles throughout fate. Why would joining the vicious cycle ever hope to bring amends? When will fighting for such a "noble" cause ever lead to anything? War is what humanity decides upon it, and I'll be damn if I ever decide to join the fray. " 

Ryoji eyes wondered throughout the sky. as if looking for the answers upon the clouds that drifted within the sky, such calm nature and such wonderful peace. If only humanity held such peace as this, but even so, clouds could also rage...

"Human are imperfect beings. Anything is this earth is anything but perfect. I learn this the hard way. There's is no excuse to killing, I fight to protect, killing would harm that resolve. In truth..."

His eyes once again met the young man's and said.

"Right and wrong are not what separate us and our enemies. It's our different standpoints, our perspectives that separate us. Both sides blame one another. There's no good or bad side. Just two sides holding different views..."

A mute point stood here. Ryoji said too much, and so he concluded with saying.

"I refuse." 

-------------
​

Ryoji Ivery​Mao's Hollow Creation: The Boundary of Death is Broken!

The memories of his mother...

This were the only thing he could envision before this death... He could not remember the last time he witnessed the woman who birthed him. He wanted to see her again, he wanted to make a change, no, he wanted to become the best leader for this clan... prove to humanity that he could become the symbol of honor, of grace, of a strong resolve. 

But this was a standstill... a point of no return. It was over for the young Ivery, his life has finally crossed the border of reality. And ended in the abyss of death. While in death, he witnessed a man, a man who stood amongst a snowy field. The sky poured it white flakes once more, Ryoji could not sense anything. Not cold, not warmth, not hate, not sadness... Ryoji has lost his life... He could not have anything involving such...

The man turned, revealing his grotesque feature in this face... one that caused Ryoji... to evoke a powerful sentiment... Hatred.

"Hehehe... You're mine now." 

...

The young body started to rapidly regenerate, his dismembered body started to rapidly heal within seconds, all wounds that had been inflicted upon his body had now once again returned, however, his skin color started to become gray as lightning started to surge upon his body, Kokonoe and Mao witness as their creation began to sprout some type of malicious aura. The power that this young man held was outstanding. His eyes pigment disappeared within a veil of crimson, his hands rip through the metal as his eyes started to focus on a single point. Kokonoe, with a second though his hand quickly swung colliding with Kokonoe's face and sending he coursing through the room with unbelievable strength. 

His chakara started to form, gauntlet and greave made of ice, however, their form soon changed, like if darkness itself was emanating through his arms, his Keke-Genkai: Tooketsu, was no longer enabled to use to him. 

"What's this? Is it that this boy has managed to unlock some hidden power within? Or is it...?

"It's the effect of Berserker..."

Kokonoe stood from the earth she laid upon, the earth which she was thrown by an un-believable force of power.

"It seems that what we did is somehow... break the law of nature... this is what happens when man crosses the border, when we play the role of God..." 

"Hehehe... Yeah, we found a method of creating eternal life."

"The only sacrifice you must pay... human sanity."

Ryoji... Ryoji's corpse. Kick the earth beneath his feet and coursed through the room towards Kokonoe once more, the only thing that resounded throughout the was a large bang and the growls of this undead, slamming her body and crushing her out the concrete wall, creating a hole through the wall.
 Mao quickly stepped in and swung a powerful kick towards the back of his head, his reaction has increased... with that said, he could easily dodge the incoming blow, ducking to his knees, once kick was swung and missed, Mao's reaction became... impressed. His mien was no longer held that confidently evil smirk it always had.

Ryoji's corpse held his leg, a powerful grip was placed and his body turned. His body was thrown towards Kokonoe, who was standing from the blow she was dealt with. She witness Mao, being thrown towards her with great speed, her hand caught him, yet her feet were unable to hold themselves put, her feet swept the earth, with they did her feet seemed to have dug deeper within the rocky surface to to the power used to throw set man.

"He's stronger than expected. It seems we did not only temper with the life cycle. We also increased his battle out put, it seems not only his strength increase, but his overall stats were upgraded to a certain degree."

"YES! I've been itching for something like this my entire life! I awaited for something to become at least a decent opponent for me! Come one! Come all! To Mao's magnificent Circus of pain and misery! The butt hurt dead Ryoji is present! While the jester is nowhere to be found!. OH WELL!! I guess I have to play it!"

With a second, Mao's image was inches away from Ryoji's corpse, a swing of his fist was all he needed to crush his skull on the earth beneath his feet. Feeling the bones crack, and his head literally bleed through his eyes, he seemed to have crush him from the inside-out. 

"Was that it? How very... boring."

However, withing  his insides. Ryoji's body continued to regain flesh, he was regenerating. The moment Mao lowered his guard, Ryoji's corpse stood and quickly met his fist with his face. 

Mao was once again sent flying towards Kokonoe. He twirled and witnessed that Ryoj's corpse was heading towards him at unbelievable speed. Could be said to be almost as fast as... Zero? But not quite. 

Mao's hand extended and an unseen force pushed the young Ivery back towards the wall with just as much force as he was doing when he rushed towards Mao. A powerful crash resounded throughout the caverns they were in. Mao could held but release a larger burst of laughter.

"THIS IS GREAT!!! KYAHAHAHHAAHAHH!!! I created the greatest thing in Scientific history! I created a being with such a magnificent scale of power that could managed to place a hit in me!! KYAHAHHAHAHAH!!! But then again... I'm am only using 5% of my power..."


"Watch out. It seems he has also regeneration qualities." 

Ryoji pulled from the wall he was ledge into and once again rushed towards the two scientist.    


​


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus LT*

"It is and your name is Noctis," he put down his bowl putting his chopsticks on the bowl and considered his question about Moro. She has chang since the last time *Moro and Noctis had met. He had seen the change inside of her after she destroyed the medical centers in the Uchiha clan, that maybe have snap something inside of Moro. He had a feeling that Moro was listening anyway as she slept anyway she had a bad habit of doing that since he met her or she did not really cared where this conversation was heading to explain her even further of what was going through her head at any moment of the time of day.

"She still have that urge, she had put it it in another way of using it. After doing a sucide mission with her after the tournament in the Uchiha clan, to take out of medical centers there, after we been caught we ran through the fires to not get captured. Something have struck in Moro that she relized the Uchiha clan is not rotten to the core. Not all of the Uchiha's are like that, only the leader is. Moro still wants him dead and leave the rest of the clan alone to do whatever they want to do with it. To Moro she is dead to the Uchiha clan and will never go back there ever, only when the fight is taking place in that clan."

Moro heard everything as she open her eyes, "why do you want to know ever move I make? I know Romulus put me in a postion for me to talk to other people and see some kindness in some people. Maybe i don't trust everyone I meet, but I will give them a chance. What, you would not see that side of me yet?"

Moro Uchiha 

Moro pulled out her sword and slice at whatever object that was coming at her. Romulus did a few handseals to creat a wind current to make the object go flying in another direction. He did a few handseals to summon a giant wolf, as he howled for all of his wolves and Moro's wolves to come forth to stand in fron of Ikky and Moro. Moro jumped on the back of the giant wolf as all of the wolves shut the villagers up, Moro was going to put in some more words before the villagers start up another round of anger screaming and throwing crap at them.

"My name is Moro, the war had ruin everyone lifes. The war will keep going and never be stop at all. All of the clans will not spread if they have peace among each other. They will  stop over taking over lands to stop spreading like a disease like you think it is. There are going to be some changes that it will help everyone and focus on something more than what is war and start living for once than trying to kill each other for land. A ninja puts their lives on the line for what we are protecting and I am protecting you; but can't do it if we don't get anyone's support and their help." Moro hope they listen to that and be brave instead of being afraid towards what was going on to end this war before it was too late.*


----------



## Chronos (Mar 23, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​Mao's Hollow Creation: The Boundary of Death is Broken!










​
His feet coursed through the rocky surface towards the two scientist. His steps were so rough on the earth, slight crack were left in his wake, his mind had lost all ounce of though, just an unbearable amount of anger and lustful vengeance fulled this soul. The once powerful Ice wielding young shinobi had been engulfed by the law of taboo and been shrouded with a unnecessary amount of evil within him. Mao's who's reflection was like that of a proud mad men that was playing with it's toy, Kokonoe was indifferent as she witness from afar, her worries seems to have increase to a degree that caused her to stock licking that cherry flavored pop in her mouth. 

"Grrrraahhh!" 

The shreaks of the young Ivery resounded throughout the cavern. his power seamed to have grow to a certain degree, one that even Mao hesitated to see, his massive input of power had increase to what seemed like half of what he originally ha, he would say it would've turned into a x2 increase... but this would mean that the young Ivery had..

"He seems he could even cause trouble to the most prestigious ninja's now."

In an instance, his presence was within Mao's reach, the gleam in Mao's eyes only glisten, to witness such a spectacle of fury and power was a dream any proud scientist would had of his creation, but nevertheless. 

"VECTOR CONTROL!" 

A massive force of shocking energy caused the corpse of what was once known as Ryoji Ivery to be thrown at 300 miles per hour towards the wall. Once it met with the surface, it did not stop, his body hurled through the walls until it met the other side of the building, Mao' didn't hesitate and his feet coursed through this terrain, in and instance the young Ivery before colliding with the stone surface that was upon him on the other side of the building, his rushed next to his body, looking at Ryoji's corpse in his crimson shaded eyes. Without a second though Mao's feet coursed through the air, 360 degree kick that crashed with the undead's skull. Causing his head to pierce the earth beneath his feet head first.

It pulled it's head of the ground. And behind it's echoed voice, he stated to Mao's cold, dead eyes. 

"I'll cleave your Soul!" 

It's hand started to tremble as an energy wave of power started to resonate through the area, the shroud of black shakara started to emanate through teh earth beneath his feet, it started to bubble and create the shape of a dragon, it's edges radiate with crimson brilliance. The dragon was shot with such amount of power behind it, Mao hand quickly crossed and soon spread as a force of energy soon held the monster at bay, however it kept pushing farther and father towards, Mao this caused the Modified Hero to clench his teeth slightly as the monster started to push father and father into the barrier, breaking slight vectors he had in control.

"Well, can't say you aren't persistent. Let push this to 6%."

The power increased, causing the dragon to be hurled towards the air with a single lifting motion of Mao's finger. Once it collided with the top surface of this huge cavern surface, a massive amount of energy was released it. Making a huge explosion like sound, it started to pour down some large size stone from it's ceiling , once they were within reach Mao used his vector redirection technique to rocket the stone towards the once young Ryoji Ivery. Who simple jumped and started to engage in a series of flips and tricks, however Mao had control of these, and so he continued to throw them at the poor Ivery who continued to used his heighten coordination skills to avoid set stone. His feet used set stone to rush through them causing some incoming once to collide with each other and break, turning themselves into bits and pieces of smaller stone. 

"WOW! SPECTACULAR SHOW! DANCE CORPSE DANCE!"  

The stone continued to marvelously chase the young Ryoji who's feet used set stones to use it to his advantage, once the final one started to hurl towards him, he used the very ceiling of this place to hurled towards it and use his unknown release gauntlet to smash with set stone causing it to get crushed into smaller pieces, said to be the side of pebbles. He twirled a few time as his descended upon Mao. Soon extending his led towards it's limit and releasing an echoed voice from what seemed to be his rotten like fleshy mouth.

*"Shimo No Tora!"*

Mao's feet propelled him farther from the area he stood, once Ryoji feet impacted the earth a large resounding:

​
A small crater was forged under Ryoji's heel as he witnessed Mao's face gleam with undertaking amount of pleasure. His hand trembled with gracious amount of unwanted happiness as all he could do was release a large burst of laughter through his mouth.

_*"KYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!"*_


​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 23, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi*

Aoi woke up to birds chirping out in the forest surrounding her. She blinked quite slowly and once it hit her what happened she closed her eyes again. 

_'How could I look myself in the face. I focused so much on using my shadow clones, I forgot about me.'_

She placed her hand over her face in shame. After a couple of minutes she got up off the bed and read Fugetsu's note. 

"Dam it!"

Aoi grabbed a kunai  and carved out her name from the wood. Then it hit her, she wasn't fighting alone in the battle.

"Enma!"

Aoi bit her finger and formed out the hand signs to summon Enma. A poof a smoke covered where her hand was and in front of her was something else.



"Who are you, what happened to Enma?"

The little monkey stretched and looked at Aoi with little interest. 

"He came back with a lot of damage, unlike you."

She looked at Aoi in the eyes.

"He won't heal in a matter of a day, he has his leg broken, he had burns on his feet, and for some reason I have to be here in his place."

_'I can see that she is no male monkey, who is this monkey that came to replace Enma?'_

"Who are you?"

"I am Enma's sister, princess Momo."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 23, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​Mao's Hollow Creation: The Boundary of Death is Broken!












The burst of shock waves the colliding fist emanated caused the ground beneath their feet to rumble, Mao's mien plastered with antagonizing terror, pleased due to the limit of this powerful source of strength, due to the magnificence of his creation. Their fist collided with one another,  massive amount of speed and flair was view, each hit blocked and each hit parried. It forced between the two was so incredible, the magnificent amount of bloody excitement that brew Mao's system. 

"Come on. This is not all you got is it?" 

Mao said confidently. His eyes creating the glimpse of death behind it's stare. The creature before his witnessed and yet continued, as if his aura caused nothing, it make his body quiver or his heart waver in fear. Contrary to the though, i caused the young man to strive to kill set man with greater resolve.

"RAAGHH!"

One powerful swing was thrown towards the mad scientist. He hand did but a slight tap on the tip of it's hand, which seems to have caused the young man to loose balance, quickly pulling an item from it's pocket, it seems that he held a pistol on his hand, one that caused a slight bang one he pulled it's trigger. 

"Ha! As if, you could never place a serious hit on me."

His feet coursed through the earth one a 360 degree spin, his body was lifted  due to the forced used on his heel, one that caused the young man to be lifted slightly form the stone surface, once up powerful fist was thrown towards the under part of his chin, once it collided a large boom along with the cracking sounds of bones being broken surrounded the space around him. This body had flew half a stage towards the stone wall once again. 

His body started to rapidly heal... however... shreds of it's skin started to pixel.. as if turn to dust and unveil the reality under this undead. His hands, those who held a powerful aura of malice and darkness with glowed crim started to return to an icy like surface, the creature didn't hesitate and pulled from the wall once more, however, this tiem his speed was directed towards the exit. 

"Mao look his getting away!"

"Leave him."

"..."

"I think you know why, right?"

"Yes, I got enough data. He must become stronger. This will allow him to increase the battle output of not only himself, but once he enters that from... he might be even a force to be recon with."

"It matter's not. We already have thing planned for the future, do we not? This slightly playful meeting was just for entertaining methods, no? Thing turned out even better than I expected. Good work, Kokonoe. Back to your post. We still have much to do."

Silence brew through the area, Kokonoe and Mao turned as the young  man lost this form, after a few kilometers of distance.

"I... I'm alive... What? What have I become?" 

​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 23, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi-Summoner's Trial*

The new monkey leaped towards Aoi and grabbed her. She wasn't sure what to do, and instantly there was a poof. Aoi looked around at her new surroundings, she was in a jungle surrounded by ruins.

"Where did you take me?"

The princess leaped upon a ruin and suddenly Aoi was surrounded by thirty monkeys, all with bladed weapons.

"You are to go to trail for what you have done to prince Enma."

Aoi was lead to the largest building in the ruins and when they entered she saw a monkey big as a man sitting in a throne.

*"Sarutobi, you have broken our agreement that we had with your clan."*


*Aoi Sarutobi: Mission part 1*

A tiny brown bird landed next to Aoi.

_'Hmm? Another message bird from the council?... Lets see, a threatened girlfriend. I'll have to take it anyways, but I should send them another message to talk about that monster...'_

Aoi arrived to a remote little town next to a river in the middle of the forest. She walked around and found her client.

"Well, my man has dirty blond hair with silver eyes. I'm so very, argh, angry. This red head moved here not to long ago and I've noticed he has been hanging around her more and more. Now I barely see him. Its seems as though he is more preoccuppied by her than me. That is not the way it is supposed to be. Yes, I know it is bad for a couple to always stay together, but all I want is some respect for our relationship. And if he is cheating... He'd wish he could skate by with his looks."

Aoi, left and kind of rolled her eyes at the girl's rant. 

_'Well, first I'll have to find him. Then track him long enough to see what is happening. Either way, I want to just get this job done.'_


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 24, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc
_Noctis Ranen_​

The travel would not be too long until the gigantic blockades could be seen surrounding the Kingdom of Caelum. The black haired boy and his summoning rapidly jumped from tree to tree in hurry to reach the Kingdom gates. Noctis's deep desire to help protect his clan did not falter as the clear sight of airborne creatures hovering over his home could be seen. 

As soon as Ifrit caught sight of these flying creatures, he immediately stopped to gaze upon them even more to question his suspicions. The boy noticed the immediate halt of his companion, rendering himself to stop and question his reasons.

"_Ifrit, what's wrong? We don't have time to waste._"

"*I-it can't be.....*"

The fire behemoth had remembered something from his past, before he found himself unconscious in the shinobi world. 

"*Those creatures... are Fal'cie, kid. There the ones attacking your home...*"

It was all the beast could think of, he doesn't know what they're motives were, he just knew what they exactly were.

"_Fal'cie? What are you talking about Ifrit?!_"

"*Fal'cie are creatures that live in the other world. I'm pretty sure I was born there as well, but I can't remember too well...*"

Ifrit wasn't a regular animal that Noctis had seen in the shinobi world. In fact, Ifrit never fit any creature's descriptions that the boy had researched before. The summoning he found was a Fire Behemoth where no creature known as the Fire Behemoth ceased to exist on this earth. However the boy knew that he was an Esper, a creature spawned by Etro only to be given to her chosen. 

"_Ifrit... Are you a Fal'cie?_"

The shocking question was stated as Ifrit tried to re-justify his own identity. 

"*...I'm sorry kid... but I don't know..*"

If he was one, he would have known the motives of this Assault. But he didn't, so it was safe to assume for know that Ifrit was not like these creatures even though he isn't from this world.

"_It's alright, for now we need to get inside the Kingdom and do all we can to help defend._"

With a quick motivational boost, Ifrit nodded regaining his will to act. The beast started to sniff the air, trying to determine the direction safest to go through.

"*The front gates isn't going to be a place we can get through easily. From what my nose can tell, there's alot of that strange scent coming from there. Probably those Fal'cie are there. If you don't want our asses on a platter, I'd say we get in another way.*"

As Ifrit truthfully said, the duckbutt haired boy began to think of an alternate route. In truth, the Kingdom of Caelum had gigantic blockades made out of steel surrounding it's interior. Not only that, the Barrier of Crystallis tightened the Kingdom's defenses. Deeply thinking, Noctis had remembered a secret passage that his mother shown him back when he was a child. It was a underground passageway with a hidden cave as it's entrance within the mountains behind the Kingdom. 

"_I know of a place. But we have to get to the mountains to get there. Let's go!_"

The boy sped off towards a different direction leading the way with Ifrit following behind.


_Meanwhile_​
The Kingdom of Caelum was divided into several sectors, 8 to be exact, as each sector supplied it's inhabitants with their wants and needs. The front gates was in Sector 4 of the Kingdom, being the Gremlin District. There, unworldly creature's known as Fal'cie swarmed around the buildings causing destruction. However, the Omega Blitzer Ops were the one's doing all they can to extinguish the intruders. 

The Omega Blitzer Ops were the elite of the elite members of the Ranen clan who specialize in high ranking missions and are trained to prepare for situations like these. Unlike most Ranens, these group of Ranens are suppressing the Fal'cie from entering. Even being overwhelmed, they still are pulling through and winning most of their battles against the hundreds of creatures against them. 

Within the Intel Divisions Building, Braule stood observing the progress outside the building window. 

"_This won't do... We won't be able to hold out like this!_" 

The people stressfully working to keep communications intact with all sectors about the current situation had noticed their King's sudden outburst. The Ranen Elder Hirako approached the man.

"_Braule, Don't tell me you of all people do not have a plan to resolving this?!_"

The bearded man sighed as he turned around to see the hardworking individuals and of course the Ranen elder staring at him in belief of reliability. Braule didn't have much choice in this matter. If the elites of the Ranen clan had kept holding off these creatures gradually increasing in number, they would eventually overwhelm the Omega Blitzer Ops leading to a unwanted result. Not only that, they have not yet figured out who the individual(s) are behind this assault. 

"_I'm going to fight. I'm going to pay for the sins and tragedies I have caused of not being here during the meteor shower. This is the only way for me to redeem myself to this clan..._"

The whole room stood in shock as these words were heard. The possibility of their own King dying would leave the Ranen clan in ruins. Of course majority was against this decision.

"_You fool! Do you not know this clan needs you?! And you want to go off getting yourself killed?!_"

"_I'm not dumb enough to die a warrior's death. I still have a few strategies in my head to avoid maximum casualties. All I will need to do is pursue the ones who summoned these creatures and defeat them. But at the same time, I will find them in my own way._"

"_And what if you die?! Your son is not yet of age to become a King to replace you!_"

"_I have already told you, I won't die a warrior's death my elder._"

Hirako Ranen clenched his teeth trying to calm himself down. He had known Braule to be a war hero, but he still had his doubts about him. 

"_Alright... I will hold down the Interior while you go on your little goose chase... Just don't do anything drastic..._"

The bearded man nodded as he had prepared to exit the room to pay for his sins. Pay for the three years that he had been absent from his home. Pay for the deaths of the ones that died from this assault and the ones before. This man only thought of the best for his clan, and his goal stays unchanged even now. He was the King of the Ranen clan, the man that had surpassed the previous generations. He is King Braule Ranen.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 24, 2012)

_Noctis Lucis Ranen_
 _Liquid Time_​

Moro Uchiha is a girl put in a very difficult situation. Her hatred for the Uchiha clan still hasn't changed, but that hatred was specifically towards Rakiyo Uchiha. The one that hosted a Tournament inviting the clans from all over the country to participate. As Romulus stated, her actions had changed directly towards the leader of the clan. 

Even though her intents haven't changed, Moro herself has changed in personality. Noctis didn't feel danger or harm from being around her. Her acts of good will have changed his opinion about her. And that was why Noctis was curious about her intentions.

However, at the end of the conversation, Moro had woken up asking about the boy's curiosity. Noctis could only sigh in the situation he had been put into. 

"I'm only curious because you yourself decided to help me stop my summoning, let alone concern over my well being. That was not the intentions of the girl I met before. The Moro Uchiha from before would not have thought even for a second to come to my aid. Instead, escape without a care. 

The boy closed his eyes as he leaned back against the pillar of the tent, trying to calm the situation. 

"_Regardless of what acts you have done, you still chose to help me. Something I thought I would have never expected you to have done. Even in the most painful state, you chose to be by my side to heal me. For that, you have my gratitude._"

Taking a short breath, he still felt like he had to say more. 

"_However regarding your clan's situation. I wouldn't hate them for being manipulated by Rakiyo Uchiha. However it is not my concern to getting involved in this._"

The boy crossed his arms as he leaned back waiting for Moro's response.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 24, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I have a soft spot for animals of any kind."

"That why we have lack of food for you not killing the ants."

"That is why that we switch jobs, you can kill all the ants you want." She said this in a light and airy tone, their arguments were sometimes not serious at all and Moro smiled at that.

"I don't want no one to get involved in anything if they do not want to at all. There is so many other problems and killing is just one of them. I don't hate my clan as I used to, it is the way how it ended up for now. They just need to change and it is hard changing people's mind during these times. I still want to change some of them even though it is going to take a lot of work, I am up to the challange. Now I see there are other ways to look at the situation, then just one way."

Moro wanted to be not to serious to make no tension in the tent at all. She picked up a few chakra pills and poped them into her mouth to give her some energy from the blood she lacked. She guessed Noctis has not changed that much atleast he gave her some credit of healing him, then giving Romulus all the credit. She was gratefull to Romulus for putting up with her and sending her off on so many missions to meet diferent people.

"The saying could be true, you meet one person they could change you or the deeds you do maybe lead you in a different direction than you thought you were going in. To Romulus thoses people have change Moro in a way to help her on her way to be a much better person.

"It was no problem healing you, may I ask your intensions as well."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 24, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Welcome To Port City*

The platinum haired boy sat atop a bar stool looking at the suds of the carbonated solution in front of him form. He didn?t pay any mind to the unsavory characters around him engaging in unscrupulous and morally bankrupt activities. His assignment was in perhaps the most industrialized city of the country. A bustling Metropolis that on a surface level seemed like a cornerstone of the New World. It had steady trade and commerce from the West and was free of the conflict between clans. A cornucopia of wealth was to be had by all manner of venture capitalist and entrepreneurs. But like any other place that was just on the surface once you cleaved through that fa?ade you would find yourself in a place like the one our cogitating teen was. 

His gaze locked onto the drink in front of him. The tumult of the saloon and rowdiness of it?s boisterous lowlife patrons made it exceedingly difficult to even hear the inner voice of his own thoughts. Deals for illicit substances such as opium, deals for slaves, deals for organs, if you can think of it then there was a price it could be had. This was the hidden side of the progressive Port City. 

_In the port city where the foreginers come and go, there is something circulating in the city. Its called Angel Text, a fast and addicting drug, it suppose to be a feel good drug, but with a deadly consequence. Find it for me... _

These were his order from Mao?s partner, Gunther Proteus, thus what better place to start looking than right here in the entry way to the Black Market. It was a pretty straightforward approach, looking wistfully at the glass while dressed in his theatrical garb, and wait for a drug dealer to walk up to him. He wore a mask of misery on his face replacing that of his signature masquerade ball mask, for this mission his face was out for the public to see. 

?Ey kid why so glum??

He didn?t respond to the person who had taken a seat right next to him only continue to stare at the glass of sparkling water in front of him.

?Those poor bubbles?. They go right up to the surface and then ?pop?. Right back into the ether. That?s no way to live. Bubbles are people too damnit!?

He beat his fist against the table to emphasize his displeasure. Had he taken the time to look at the man who sat beside him he would have seen a look of total bemusement upon him. It was one of those looks that made you severely question the sanity of the person in front of you.

?So? yea kid? I?ve got some stuff that can cheer you right up. It?s from the Heavens if you catch my drift.?

The youth looked up at the man taking in his appearance for the first time. The guy was of average height with a relatively gaunt build. His hair was short and scruffy, complete with a scruffy beard and slight mustache. He had dark circles under his eyes which indicated a lack of sleep but considering his whole disheveled appearance and what he was insinuating it was obvious it was narcotic related.



?Zero Enma I?ve come here to retrieve you on behalf of Lord Gunther Proteus.?

The voice was very tender, feminine, and matter of fact in stating its intentions, however a grave mistake had just been made. Zero?s eye was drawn to the new people who entered the bar who were here on orders of the client. By shifting his attention he had opened a window of time for the raggedy salesman who had grown very distressed at the mention of the name, ?Gunther Proteus?. The raggedy man wasted no time taking action; reaching over and grabbing a bottle from other side of the bar he whipped it at a table nearby. The shrapnel from the bottle caused all four men to jump up in surprise completely taken off guard by such a hostile intrusion. In the time the bottle was thrown to the time it hit the raggedy man had made a break for the back door. His speed was too great and the fact Zero had lost focus had given him a decent head start. However before Zero could follow, four men who were the target of the bottle cut off his path. Zero turned round to face the women who had scared off his lead, a pyre of rancorous rage burning in his eye;

?My common sense is tingling and it says that I have two idiots for partners!!!? 

?Ehh?.Don?ts youz tak too ze?s laziez like das. Youz answsarz tooz ze Brohers ah goo at breakkkiing stuffz!!?





All four men were wearing a manner of armor and garb that Zero had never before seen. They were a rather hideous bunch but their ugliness was outweighed by the odious stench that permeated out of every pore. These men were a blight on any society and represented the dangers of inbreeding.

?Take ya bets. The eye patched bishi kid,the samurai beauty, and the secretary vs the Brothers who are really good at breaking stuff!!?



The bartender cried out from behind the bar. If there was anything that a bunch of degenerate drug addicts, alcoholics, and other manner of lowlife would love over joining in on a fight it was gambling.  Plus it was a good way to stuff one?s pockets so to speak. The announcement of the fight prompted the other bar patrons to clear space creating the scene for a barroom brawl.​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2012)

*Kai*

Kai was shivering to say the least. He hated being in this land. He traveled to this place of ice to see if maybe a talisman was here somehow but to no luck. It sucked because he would get a cold with no profit. He heard some rather loud talking a ways of.

He was currently in  village seeking refuge from the horrid ice. As he walked he saw two people talking to the villagers. He heard something along the lines of stopping clans from fighting, piece etc. It all sounded rather interesting.

He would love to join but...he needed to find the Talismans.

"Can I join your group?" he asked the two. He didn't know why he spoke. Maybe he was just using them as a way to travel around to find the Talismans while doing something good or maybe he really cared for their cause. Well he didn't know but can't take that back now.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 24, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi- The trail: day 2*

Aoi was standing in a cage made of bamboo when she was in the court room.

"All rise for the king of the monkeys, and the human's judge."

All the monkeys rose up from their perches and stood on their hind legs, until King Enma sat down.

*"Aoi Sarutobi you are charged with breaking the pack of our two people. What say you?"*

Aoi thought for a second and she knew she couldn't say guilty.

"Not guilty."

*"Alright, we will reconvene here tomorrow at the same place, lock her back up."*

_Night Time_

Aoi was sitting in her cage that was in a dome like earth structure in silence when it was interrupted.

"So, you are Aoi correct? I am your attorney for this trail."

Aoi looked up to see a monkey walk over on his knuckles to the edge of the cage.

"What are you all doing this for? What is all this anyways?"

"Ahh, so you don't know the customs? Well we aren't some mindless beasts, we are very caring about rights of any living being. There will be a trail on you being a fit co-leader of our people or not. This trail will question that ability, I will be here to fight for you to stay as so. Anyways, I'll be seeing you early in the morning for the continuation of the trial."

The monkey left Aoi back in silence, leaving her there to think in the dark about the day to come. Until the silence was again interrupted.

"I however will be the one to fight you, me and my brother."

"Momo? Is that you?"

"Who else would you think it is?"

"I want to apologize about what happened to Enma, it was all my fault."

"Of course it is. I knew that instantly when he arrived here as bad as he was. That was why I called for the Macao. You'll regret you were ever a ninja when we finish with you."

*Aoi Sarutobi- Mission Part 2*

Aoi saw a something at the corner of her eye and looked over and saw her mark and casually looked away and leaned up against the wall of a building.

_'There he is, all I have to do is follow him. I'll keep him at the edge of my sight so he won't notice me watching him.'_

The guy looked around really quickly with wild eyes and began to walk away. He did this again when he was about to turn right.

_'What is wrong with him, he seems paranoid. I'm going to have to keep my distance if he is acting like this.'_

Aoi jumped up onto the top of the building and began to hop from one to the other. When she caught up to him he was already talking to the said girl.

"Well, you've come back. I'm glad that you have. You got the money?"

"Yeah, but it hasn't been working as it has before."

He peeked around a couple more times which angered the girl.

"Has anyone followed you?"

"No, I swear."

She stayed quiet for a bit.

"Alright, I'll believe you. So what about the thing I told you earlier, did you do it?"

"Um, not yet. I'm too nervous to do that."

She put her right hand up to her forehead as if she had a headache.

"If you can't do it then I'll have to do it myself until I find someone who can, so you want some?"

"Of course, here."

The guy handed her the money and she counted it, twice. 

"Alright, here is the stuff."

She made sure it was cupped into her hand and slid it into the boy's hand. After that they both split apart in different directions. 

_'What was that all about, what was he paying for?'_


----------



## Olivia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Shizune Rousha*
*~A Happily Ever After?~

*Her eyes slowly drifted open, where all she could observe around her had been a strange white glowing light, too intense for her eyes to handle. However even through this blindness Shizune could feel warmth from the rays landing onto her. It was a strange feeling, not being able to see, but perhaps it would be something she would have to get use to. Quickly however her pupils had become adjusted to the light that had been pouring itself through her eyelids, and then she could see once again.

But what had she seen? The ceiling above her had been pure white, contrary to the wooden walls around her which had taken on a brown color. Then it all came back to her after seeing the hole, the house had been attacked. Still sore, Shizune simply moving her eyes, trying to take in the scene around her. Which reminded her, it didn't feel as if she was laying on the floor, no, her head was resting on something. She wasn't quite able to discern what she had been laying on or how she got in such a state, until her eyes traced what her head was atop of.

Next to her had been a male's torso, which she could vaguely remember. She traced up from his chest all the way up to his face, and wondered for a moment who he had been. The first thing Shizune noticed about the man was his warm smile, perhaps he was glad she had awoken. But why would he be, how did he know her? She continued to look upwards and looked deeply into his blue eyes, they really brightened up the mans face, she could have sworn she had seen them before. Next had been the man's hair, it was slicked back and pure white.

Then the realization had hit her, but could he really be Dou? Looking back down she noticed that the clothes had been the same, that's how she could recall them, plus due to the fact that he was smiling when she woke, there could be no other explanation. But why had he taken off his mask after saying that he wouldn't? He was trying to hide something by leaving that mask on, and he wouldn't show Shizune his face for a certain reason she was unsure of, but something obviously changed. He probably felt he could show her now, but why, what changed since their talk in the forest.

After a few seconds Shizune felt embarrassed of trying to rationalize the subject, perhaps he just had a change of mind, she didn't need to think too deeply into this. Plus he decided to show her his face, even though he (seemingly) refuses to show everyone else he knows, maybe she should simply take this as a sign on gratitude. Then it reminded her of how she hugged him before the previous night, a way to convey her happy emotions to him, maybe it's the same way; it had always been difficult for others to communicate how they felt to her as well.

A small smile brightened up on her face, hoping that she had reached the accurate reason. Even though her body was still in pain from the previous battle she ha slowly sat herself up, however she didn't migrate far from Dou. Instead, once sitting in a upright position she simply hugged Dou as she had down the previous night; however unlike before this hug had been out of gratitude that he could trust her with this. She rested her face next to his, and before separating she lightly pecked his check. Shizune herself hadn't been entirely sure as to why she took that previous action, she'd like to think it was because she also wanted to display her happiness from his trust, but she wasn't completely sure. 

Shizune wasn't great at goodbyes, so she slowly turned away before writing a small message. Turning back around she hid the piece of paper and bowed while smiling at him, dropping the small slip into his mask which lay on the ground. Turning back around the Client had already been up, rummaging through broken pieces of wood and glass which littered the ground. Shizune sighed as she slowly approached the man, with a message written in front of her. It had been basically asking for her pay, but she thought that would be rude, so before presenting she quickly cleaned the mess.

The man had a rather tired look, this day probably wasn't going his way. Regardless it seemed he still agreed, and quickly got her the payment he had offered in the mission statement. She didn't want to spend any more time here than she needed, so with that Shizune quickly took her leave. 

Shizune jumping through the trees could only seem to think about Dou, and the message she left behind. Thinking back to what she wrote, it had said:

"Thank you for trusting me, that meant a lot to me. Perhaps we should meet again in the future, I would love to see you again. However if we don't then I'd like to say goodbye, my time spent with you has been enjoyable. Thanks for all of this. 
~Shizune Rousha"​


----------



## Burke (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*

_Leaving Shizune_​
Dou stood slightly akimbo at the edge of the fresh hole in the side of this curious mans curious house. He took one of the deepest breaths he had taken in a while as he took in the clear sky, the brisk wind, and the new day. For the first time in a long time, Dou had gone without his mask for quite the extended period. He smiled, a nice toothy smile, the kind he hated. His rows of shark teeth glinted from the sun, but he embraced the moment.

Just a bit ago, he had held Shizunes hand one last time as they shared quite a deep look, yet unfortunatly, it seemed as if that was all there was to do, as no words could be shared. Although, it was as if there was nothing to be said at all, their look alone said so many things. Now, as Dou stood, looking across the treeline, he could see the last resemblence of Shizune vanishing as he finished reading the last letter from her in a while. 

"Hey, guy." A semi dazed man called from behind Dou. He about faced as he noticed it was their client, and owner of this destroyed home, Charmer.

Dou realized eh was still unmasked, but he simply cast a blank look at the face cover in his hands. It was dirty anyhow, and the paint really should be scraped off, it was kind of ridiculous, besides, he sort of liked being this free. "Oh." Dou looked up at him, "Er, yes, sorry about this."

"Dont sweat it, my life and these jutsu are worth more than this house if you ask me." He reached into his side as he approached Dou. "You know, you deserve all of this." The man handed Dou the impressive payment. "And dont worry about that." He gestured just outside the hole, there, lying splayed out, was the assailant woman from before. Dou had taken the final courtesy of covering her dead body with the sheet from his bed. "Ill get another guy to clean this up, yer free to go, man." With that he patted Dous shoulder and sauntered off back into another half destroyed room.

Dou turned back, smiling a bit once again, but not for the money he just pocketed, but for the odd girl he had just had the pleasure of meeting, and the experience she provided. "Shizune Rousha..." He took the mask in his hands, and after laughing at its features, slipped it on very gently. He thought back to what he had heard before and after he had been hit, and there was no mistaking it, that woman called Shizune the Nanabi. After what Dou had overheard while choking, he had all the confirmation he needed.

_"Im not entirely sure who you are Shizune, but i know, more than anything, fate is not yet done with us... the next time you see me, i promise..."_

"Ill be fighting." He sighed.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 25, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi- Trail day 3*

Aoi's cage was carried to a arena by four monkeys and them sliding bamboo poles into the bottom of the cage. When she was set down she noticed four monkeys sitting on four pillars above the rest of the arena.

*"The first test will begin, who will challenge the Sarutobi?"*

"What is going on?"

The sharp monkey sitting on the farthest right of the pillars answered Aoi.

"We are to test your aptitude in general."

*"I object!"*

The monkey who was all black with red streaks in his fur that sat next to Momo.

*"Do not answer the human, she will have to figure it out for herself."*

"That is ridiculous, we all know what lies ahead. It is not fair to the human if she does not know."

*"Halt your dispute. I will reveal what she will know when the time comes, now both of you halt your squabbles. Now, lower her into the maze."*

A monkey jumped on top of the cage and tied a vine that was held by four other monkeys who lowered her down when the panel underneath opened up.

*"I will send my guard to compete against her."*

*"Then it is set, she will compete in the maze of Karis against Prince Roozer's gaurd."*

Aoi was set down and they dropped her ninja pouch down into her cage and the panel closed above her snapping the vine that held the cage. Next she heard a booming voice that she could hear through the panel that was followed by shrieks.

*"Now begin!"*

*Aoi Sarutobi part 3*

Aoi hopped from building to building to get back to the client as fast as she could to ask her questions about her boyfriend, she landed in front of her.

"I need to talk with you right now."

"What is it, bad? Its bad isn't it. He's in love with her isn't he?"

She began to tear up.

"I just don't know what it is."

"Huh?"

"Your boyfriend, he bought something off her, do you have any idea what it could be?"

"Bought something off her?"

"Yes, did he ask you any weird questions? Did he ask you to try anything?"

"Well, yeah. Yesterday he was acting weird. He wanted me to eat this strange looking candy. I said I would later, but never got to it. Hold on, is this some kind of trick or something?"

Aoi gave her a, confused look.

"No, not at all. I'm trying to figure out what is wrong with him. I think you should be worried."

The girl stared at Aoi and then walked into the other room and came back with a circle shaped candy wrapped in paper. 

"Here it is."

"Thank you, I'll be back in a couple of days. Oh."

Aoi was about to walk out the door and turned back at the client.

"Keep you boyfriend in check, he seems to have a weak constitution when it comes to other people."

"What?"

"He'll do anything you say, just tell him to stick with you and never leave your sight. And if he tries you hold him down or something. I have a bad feeling about this 'candy'. From what I saw with your boyfriend, he is getting sick. Also, if you hear anything about this candy tell me when I get back after analyzing this."

Aoi let the girl in her house and rant to the outskirts of town. She brought out a messaging bird and tied a note and the candy to its leg.

_'Analyze this for the latest mission, I believe it to be a poison.'_


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 25, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro heard someone spook out of the unspooken crowed that they were speaking to. She gave a smirk as someone had decided to joined hem anyway. They must have the same reasons they had for peace, she jumped down from the largest wolf that was standing there among other wolves. She approached him.

"It is nice to meet someone who has similar goals. We will explain more on the way, we are leaving now. You made a good choice. For breif information my name is Moro and my friend is Ikky, ready to travel with us or run with the wolves." She was still use saying that as she still felt a wolf herself, she gave the guy some cold medcine as thought he was coming down with a cold anyway.

As they left the village to train and to traveled the world for the next couple of years with everyone with them to get to their goals as they did not look behind as snow started to fall again. Moro heard Ikki said go back to her place to train in this area for the next couple of years, they left the village as theor prints disappear as they turn into wolf prints as the wolves match them at the same angle for someone to not notice them directly, but know someone or something was out their in the middle of no where as they kept the promised to return to the village oneday as for now their tough training begins.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 25, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi Trail: day 3 part 2*

Aoi stood in her cage.

_'The race has started and I haven't even gotten free of this cage!'_

"Shadow clone technique."

Aoi made four other clones and brought out two exploding tags and attached them to the cage. They all held the snake sign and clasped their hands using the Four Violet Flames Battle Encampment technique. Aoi held another hand sign causing the tags to ignite causing the bamboo cage to explode and they were protected with the barrier.

"Alright lets go ahead."

She looked up and saw four exits with different symbols. 

"It looks as if there are four directions we can go, but what do each mean?"

There was a snake, a cheetah, a fish, and a silver monkey.

"Split up and go ahead."

The four shadow clones ran ahead and Aoi waited for a bit and the sounds of foot steps were interrupted by traps. Three shadow clones were destroyed, and information gathered to her.

"It seems there is poison traps from the snake, spikes for the cheetah, and drowning for the fish. So time to go towards the silver monkey."

Aoi ran ahead into the silver monkey chamber and was met with a giant room. The shadow clone motioned the original over to her, and whispered.

"Get down. It seems like they are gathering pieces to make a monkey. We should wait until they finish and make our move."

Aoi did a quick nod to her shadow clone.

*Aoi Sarutobi Part 4*

Aoi was waiting atop of a tree when the little brown bird made it back with a new note attached, she grabbed the note and opened it.

_'The sample you have provided was a type of genjutsu. This "candy" puts the recipient under a state of euphoria. It primarily works on the sense of taste. Not to mention, because it attacks the euphoric part of the brain the user could gain the symptoms of addiction.'_

Aoi ripped the note apart and ran back to her client.

"It seems that your boyfriend could be addicted to that candy."

"What? What do you mean addicted."

"The candy was a technique in order to put the target under a genjutsu. However this makes the target receive a 'high.' They would want to use it over and over again. Did you grab your boyfriend?"

"Oh, yeah. He's tied up to my bed, yelling about candy, and from what you just said he is sick."

"Do you want me to confront the girl and stop her?"

"Take that chick out for mess'n with my man and using him the way she had."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 25, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi Trail day 3 part 3*

The four monkeys finished gathering the pieces of the statue and placed them on a altar that was set in front of a beam of light that was shining through the crack in the ceiling. The light lined up perfectly to the jewel on the statue's head and which lined up to a piece of stone on the wall. Aoi began to rummage through her ninja pouch and grabbed four kunai along with exploding tags.

"Now all we have to do is press that stone and we'll be out of here and that dumb human will rot in here if she isn't already dead, ha!"

The guard of monkeys shrieked in happiness. 

"Now lets make our move."

Aoi attached the kunai to the tags and and threw them at the monkeys making them jump back.

"Watch your step or your dead."

Aoi and her clone emerged from behind their hiding spot. Aoi ran ahead while the clone stood there smiling at the monkeys.

"I'll activate these tags if you even think about running ahead."

Aoi pressed the stone on the wall which activated and a piece of wall rose up and she ran ahead to another room. Where she was face to face with a very large gorilla. It had white fur, blue skin, and blood red eyes. Over head she then heard a voice.

*"So you've made it this far and even out smarted my guard. Well no matter. I'll introduce you to this gorilla. He is apart of a special clan that we are mortal enemies with. Good luck, you'll need it."*

*Aoi Sarutobi part 5*

Aoi waited at the spot where the two had met the other day sitting in the tree. The red haired girl showed up and stood there and was surprised when she heard Aoi speak.

"You looking for that guy again?"

"What? Who's there?"

Aoi grabbed four kunai and made sure to attach metal wires. She threw them in front of the girl making her back up, Aoi then jumped down.

"Stay away from this town, you aren't going to sell that candy here anymore."

The girl gave a smug smile and looked back at Aoi.

"You don't know how big this really is. Even if you stop me, you can't really stop us."

Aoi folded her arms and hid her right hand underneath her arm and tugged on the wire making the kunai fly and hit the tree where the girl stood. She ducked and looked back at Aoi.

"Get out of here and never come back."

"Alright, I'll leave. But remember, this won't be the last time you see us."

She got back up and ran off. Aoi made it back to the client.

"She's not coming around anymore, I scared her away."

"Well that's good, here is the money."

The client handed Aoi a bag, Aoi then turned around to walk out of the door.

"Wait, do you think he will get better?"

"Yeah, he'll be fine after a couple of weeks. Just keep an eye on him."


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2012)

Yomi
New Port City

The beauty of the city was nothing like Yomi has ever seen, the technological advancements rivaled those of the clans and the hustle of the city life seemed to go so well with the people here. It made her smile a bit, a sort of warmth spread though out the young girls body as she realized that her other side would have loved it. The sea salt ice cream and candy would burn though Yomi's wallet but for a minute it would be just those two happily. The warmth wasn't too long before the cold reality set, but she had to move on. This life of hers was going to have to move on at some point...

"Mmm something the matter?" Elizabeth asked her leading the girl somewhere, Yomi jumped a bit and shook her head

"Ah, no!" Yomi said, "I was only thinking..."

Elizabeth smiled, "You have a very sad thinking face." the girl laughed causing Yomi to blush and look down. She didn't like how her emotions were clearly printed in her face and actions. It was something that she couldn't help since she was never really had the means to express her. When she was Koe, those emotions were shamed, and as Yomi it was needed to express the care and consideration from her clan.

Such small things could be so trifling...

"Ah here we are." she said as she opened the bar, it was so packed that Yomi instantly lost track of the woman.

This place was stunk, it had a horrible smell to the young priestess. The men that looked at her gave her dirty glares and it made her want to put more clothes on. What they were doing with their minds disgusting the young samurai woman. As she neared where Elizabeth she saw someone. Something made her stop in mid step, but she continued on. The feel of his chakra in the air, almost felt fimilar. Almost like they met before somewhere...

But...

If she was having this hard time remembering him, then his existence wouldn't be of purpose of her.

Yomi closed her eyes as she could heard the bet being placed on a fight. She sighed as she looked at her opponents...

"I am not wasting my precious sword on you..." she snapped as she turned away, she wasn't going to fight with them, if it was her partner fault then let him, but then she heard Elizabeth yell and Yomi eyes widen.

In a smooth movement Yomi kicked the barstool up in the air and grabbed it the legs, and in another movement slammed it on the brother that had his hands on Elizabeth. Breaking the stool so badly where only one of the leg she had in her hand was the last thing standing. 

"I won't waste my sword on you, but a stool will make a good enough sword...."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 25, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi Trail day 3 part 4*

Aoi reached into her pouch and grabbed a scroll and a smoke bomb. 

_'I'm really scared of this thing but I'll have to do this.'_

The giant gorilla charge at her, Aoi threw the smoke bomb into its eyes and jumped as hard and high as she could. The arms of the beast swung where she was at. Aoi was able to jump above the monster that was below her and that was when she unraveled the scroll and summoned her metal doll just above its head. The metal doll fell directly on its head knocking out the gorilla with its extreme weight. It was snoring when Aoi jumped back up to its head and retrieved her doll. Aoi turned back around and continued down into the maze, she saw cracks and light showing through the ceiling above and attached a exploding tag to it. 

"I'm going to get out of this place, right now."

Aoi ran back into the room where the giant gorilla was at and activated the tag and ran back ahead to her new found exit. She walked out to see the crowd of monkeys silent and the four on the pillars looking down on her once again.

*"Father she cheated! She should die for what she has done to our maze!"*

*"Be quiet son."*

The king jumped off his perch and landed in front of Aoi.

*"You have completed the first trail, of being the first to escape the maze. Now take her back into her prison for tomorrow."*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 25, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi Trail day 4*

Aoi was well rested and fed this night and at dawn she was brought back into the first room where she had me the king, still in a cage.

*"You have been tested if you were physically capable of handling yourself yesterday. Now, we will question your relationship with the heir."*

Momo walked into the room on her knuckles and sat down. Aoi could really feel the glares of the monkeys who were watching from above.

"I will start with the incident that caused Enma to be hurt so badly. A wood user and Aoi got into a fight, he who threw a tree at her which caused them to fight each other. However I believe that it was all started from a fight earlier that was with a very powerful ninja. Which endangered both their lives because he was in an entire other league."

"Objection, on the grounds of speculation."

Her attorney jumped from above and landed down onto the floor in front of Aoi.

"What I'm trying to get at is that she chose the life of another person over others. She doesn't care about life at all."

She glared at Aoi.

*"I'll allow it."*

"However, with this act she cared about life much more so. With what I've gathered, the Uchia are monsters. Yet our Aoi here has looked past that and valued their lives over a single person. This person was a main concern to both of the ninja who were there. They both fought with this single person and was only saved by someone who he had interacted with before hand."

The king looked down at Aoi, with a blank expression.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 25, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi Trail day 4 part 2*

"But when we heard about the fight from the heir's own mouth we heard what really happened. She disregarded her own self and focused on her shadow clones, not to mention she abused Enma's techniques. She ended up getting trapped. Her clones never helped Enma, they let him get hurt."

"From what was said she seemed to do only what she was able to do for herself and Enma."

"Enma had his leg shattered and he was choked out until he went unconscious. She should of made him her top priority!"

_'I am beginning to feel that the tide of this case was shifting mt to lose, but what was going to happen if I do?'_

"I'll call to the floor our witness, the heir."

The monkeys above began to whisper and some even began to influx their voices out of anger.

*"Order, I call order! Calm yourselves."*

Four monkeys carried Enma who was on a platform laying down with two pieces of bamboo to carry and support his weight upon the four other monkeys. He was sat down to the right of the king himself. 

"Now, Enma. Tell all of us what your take on Aoi's actions were."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 25, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi Trail day 4 part 3*

"Well, we were in a fight. I was told to follow her orders whenever I was called upon."

Momo let out a angry shriek and ran up next to her brother.

"Enma, who told you this?"

He looked back at her and then to his father.

"Well, the king of course."

The room was silent and Momo looked back up to her father.

"Is this true father? Are we their slaves?"

The king looked at his children and everyone could see shame run across his face.

*"I am so sorry my son, you must have misunderstood me. This case is officially over, bring the royal family to the war room and don't forget the Sarutobi."*

_thirty minutes later_

Aoi was still in the cage when Enma and her family walked in. 

*"Who left you in this forsaken cage?"*

The king walked up and it crumbled in his grasp, they all circled up and looked at each other.

*"Enma and Aoi, I must not have made it clear onto what this pack is all about. You two are partners in this world, you are equals who will rely upon each other in each others time of need, do not forget this. To my other children, you could be asked to help her out as well. I want you each to begin to build a relationship with her and her clan. Now it is time for you to leave young Sarutobi."*

The king placed his hands together and in a poof Aoi was in a familar setting once again, she was in her village.

"Aoi what are you doing here?"

"Oh, I apologize. The monkey king brought me here."

Aoi bowed towards her elder.

"I'll take my leave now."

"Wait, if you have met the king. Possibly you are ready to take the next step."

"What would the next step be?"

"Follow me, we will speak to the elders."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 25, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Welcome To Port City*

As soon as the proverbial bell was rung Zero had two men, who looked like the missing links, headed toward him like a pair of bulls. They had the size and number advantage on their side but there was no way they were as quick or nimble as the pierrot. He lowered his base, making himself a smaller target, as he too ran at his oncoming attackers. As they were about to lock horns and collide Zero sprang upward shooting into the air like a rocket, his hands sunk into the material of the ceiling as he stuck to the wall leaving his foes befuddled.

?ABOVE YOU!!!?

The peanut gallery shouted in unison but it was two late, the spider had gotten the few seconds he needed to strike. He landed behind the two barbarians surreptitiously, but it was his speed that was astonishing. Not a single noise was elicited from his movement as grabbed a handful of hair from both men before they knew what had happened he smashed their skulls together. A sickening click could be heard upon the impact of the two skulls meeting; it was the kind of head trauma that would no doubt lead to a concussion. 

*THUD*

Both their bodies dropped to the ground as they were knocked completely out cold. Zero looked over to the girls, one looked like a simple girl but the other was much more interesting.  She had one barbarian at her feet and was now brandishing a weapon against the last remaining barbarian. Who was no doubt the stinkiest most disgusting one of the bunch. His odor was a mix of week old trash, a fermented sock pile, and cat urine, the kind of stink that once you got it in your nostrils it?d invade your mouth to make you gag. It really was not fair having to fight someone so offensive to all five senses.

_?If we hurry maybe we can catch that drug dealer?_

Zero held his arms perpendicular to his body sprawling his hands outward, he raced behind the last barbarian raising his arm above his head and bringing his hand down in a knife-edge chop. The barbarian crumbled like a tree going down by way of a lumberjacker?s axe as the girl swung the chair leg whacking him across the face, knocking him completely out cold. The brothers who are really good at breaking stuff had been utterly dismantled in the span of a single minute, a completely anti-climatic end. 

?Good job ladies. We just got into a bar fight with a bunch of normies and lost the best lead we needed in terms of finding Angel Text.?​


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2012)

Yomi 
Port City

The bar fight ended as quickly as it began causing the girl to drop the leg of the chair and turn to Elizabeth. As long as she was alright all the others could go burn in hell. Elizabeth smiled back at Yomi as a sign of her being okay, and quickly went ahead of them. Yomi could hear the grumbles of the customers, looking at her and the boy she was partnered with. In a way, she knew it was going to be hindered in her quest to get Angel Text. The boy had said something and Yomi only closed her eyes before looking at him, as she walked passed him.

"There will be many other leads." she simply said as she walked passed him, before following right behind Elizabeth.

Elizabeth smiled and with her hands made a fist,"I believe you guys can get to the bottom of this and make this city clean again~" she said before she turned around, and it made Yomi smile as she continued to walk side by side with the woman. Something about how she dealt with being in a dangerous situation made Yomi warm up to the woman...

It was a fast day, and Elizabeth had taken them into a motel of some sorts. It looked expensive and it made Yomi question who was this person, but it vanished as they walked in and was greeted with flowers. Yomi for a minute had a look of complete awe. The way they hung from the ceilings and was in the area. 

Almost too beautiful...

"Glad you like it Yomi~" she said, "The person who runs this is in love with flowers and he is the best friend of Lord Gunther."

"Mmm..."Yomi said as she looked around and touched one of the flowers, "He has good taste..."

Elizabeth smiled before turning around and soon introduce the two people to their rooms. It was a two bedroom and it had a Victorian style furnishing, it was bright and it looked like someone threw up on it with so many things. Yomi placed her sword on her bed before turning around to Elizabeth and saw that the woman had placed her hand on her head.

"Is something the matter?" Yomi asked as she neared the young woman causing her to shake her head

"No...Just tired...Headache..." Elizabeth stuttered before backing away from Yomi hands, "My room is on the opposite side of the building, so if you need me I'll be there."

Yomi nodded as she watched the woman walk away, she almost looked like she was going to pass out any time, but as soon as she turned the corner. Yomi released a sigh and turned to the boy...

"It seems we be sleeping together," Yomi said, "I hope you don't mind rooming with me..."


----------



## Bringer (Mar 25, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju
Departure
Next time

Fugetsu sighed. So much has happened. And all he knew was that he was weak. He thought about all his friends. And of course his clan. The clan who did not care about him. The clan he had no relevance in. He missed it.

It was where he was born. But he had to leave. Plus he bet no one knew he even left even though he has been gone for a month. Thats how much they cared little for him. He bet even Azuma did not notice or even cared.

Fugetsu clenched his fist. He could not rely on anyone to support him. His friends had people to fall back on. To support them. To lift them to the top. Fugetsu did not have that luxury. He jumped down the tree he was sitting on.

"I have to get stronger. I do not need anyone. I have my friends. But for now on I will leave. Far far away from this country. To train and travel. And then I will one day return."

Fugetsu sighed. He smiled. A vacation is what he needed. He needed to get stronger. He would. Fugetsu began to walk off. He wandered. What was his friends doing.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 25, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Mission

The young Ivery walked through the forest with a bow that emanated a strong vibe of frozen aura, the wind that surrounded them was chilly like that of the desert nights. Ryoji feet were heading towards a specific destination. The young man held a piece of paper within his hands, it was a mission that was given to him by a woman, a hooded woman that wanted her boos dead. The man was said to be a proficient shinobi, but Ryoji was more than confident that he could easily take him out without putting much effort on it. His right hand held and icy arrow, his left hand held the icy bow, his eyes were dulled and his the day was bright. It was rather a simple task as he also had his schedule of his daily routines.

"What a simple mission. I expected something with much more... I don't know, I only thought that I should have obtained something with a lot more danger in it. Of course he's a shinobi... but yeah. A water release one. I mean, I'm going against my base element here." 

He continued to mumble under his breath, placing his hand within his pouch, his fingers pressed on a piece of paper, soon pulling the paper out and reading it context.



> Name: Fragile Heart
> Client: Strange Woman
> Rank: B
> Reward: 100,000 Ryo
> Description: It's pretty simple really. Just kill this guy, he's strong and has good Taijutsu and ninjutsu skills. He uses water released and... well, good luck.



"Yeah, totally a butt hurt ex. I shouldn't even kill this dude. There's no point in killing an innocent man. No, there's no point in killing. Period. But nevertheless it's a mission. I can't just look back and pretend it didn't happen. I want that cash too."

Ryoji frowned in light displeasure. He released a slight sight as he place his hand back on the pouch and placed the piece of paper there. His hands were then place on his pocket and he pulled a picture of the man, looking forward he witness a man that seemed to have the same face as the man in the picture. He just smiled and kicked the earth beneath his feet and rushed towards the side of him pointing the tip of the arrow towards his neck.

"We need to talk."

*[moments later]*

Ryoji and the man had shook hands Ryoji held a small pouch in his hand that rattled every time he did a slight movement. 

"Pleasure doing business with you. Thanks for the compensation for not killing you. You just better hide or move. Yeah, 100,000 Ryo is more than enough. Thanks."

The man started to slightly prance away, Ryoji released a slight laughter as he continued his way, trowing the slight piece of paper away and saying to himself.

"Failing a mission never felt soo sweet. Hahahaha!"


*Mission Complete*


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 25, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Welcome To Port City*

Zero?s discontent with the women he had been partnered up with was evident by the scowl he had been wearing for the better part of an hour. He threatened to shoot lasers at them and incinerate them with his hate rays, but alas as hard as he strained nothing shot forward. Instead he walked around with a very ?hmpf? attitude not paying attention and projecting a rather snobbish image of himself. 

He recognized the samurai girl from his time at Uchiha Rakiyo?s tournament and having her there as a reminder of his own futility only caused his feelings of hostility to lurch louder. The one known as Elizabeth let them to a posh hotel that she claimed was owned by a friend of this Gunther guy. She led them to a room with a ridiculous amount of furniture and upholstery, the d?cor looked like something out of a designer catalog. The amount of money that had to be put into the rooms was utterly sickening, so much so that it appeared, as the Elizabeth girl had taken ill. She then announced that her room was on the other side of the building and walked away to lie down. It struck Zero as odd that she would make himself and the samurai girl share a space while she went to a more private area all the way on the other side of the building. Something about the way she was acting did not sit right with Zero at all, but before he could start to dissect the situation a single statement that was quite the double entente had interrupted his thoughts.

"It seems we be sleeping together??

For the first time he actually let his eye look at the girl, well he looked at her before but this time he ?looked?. She was actually quite pretty with a nice taut figure but she seemed very very conservative like she were a nun or something.

"I hope you don't mind rooming with me..."

?I don?t really care one way or the other to be honest. I just want to get this mission done as soon as possible.? 

He adjusted his eye patch feigning disinterest and not even attempting to make small talk as he sat at the foot of his bed. The last time he invested time in a woman she had caused him to lose his edge at a crucial moment, he was not looking to continue that trend with this one.

?What do you make of that other girl? She works for this Proteus guy but she?s not all that bright and she can?t fight? I say instead of sleeping we head out and try to pick up on some leads without the dead weight.? 
​


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2012)

Yomi

She took out her blade and lightly inspected it, she should do something before the night falls instead of wasting her time. The faster she gets this done, the faster she could go home. This type of scene didn't fit her not at all, but for now she would accept it and enjoy the room and board with no complaint. Even though she could feel some coming up in her mind, she instantly shot them down. She was a samurai, and for a samurai like her, duty came first personal feelings came second.

Yomi took out a rage from her pocket and began to stroke the sword until it began to shine. 

It wasn't until long before the boy spoke up and she turned to him...

"Elizabeth?" Yomi questioned before looking back down at her sword, "She is just help for guest, she has an upbeat personality and it looks eager to please. It be rare for anyone to get mad at her, so she is the perfect person to greet others."

She moved the wipe the blade as he continued, "There is no reason for me to move at this time and hour, go on and do as you please." she said before getting up and placing her sword back into her sheath. Yomi was far more of a night person and plus the simple fact of the matter was, the boy cause quite of a stir. And she was apart of that bar fight...

So keeping her head low until night was the perfect for her...

Yomi placed her sword on her bed and then laid down..

"Do as you please as long as it doesn't effect me." she added before closing her eyes and moving her sword closer to her.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 26, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc

*??????*​
A rifle was placed over a young man's shoulder. He observed the chaos and carnage that the creatures are causing. "Started sooner than Dad said it would, huh?"  Small spheres were taken out from his pocket and placed into the rifle. "I guess I'm gonna have to help, don't I?" The boy smirked as he finished reloading and then attached the gun to his back. 

With one swift jump, the young man had sped through the forest approaching the Kingdom of Caelum.


_Noctis Ranen_​
Hours passed, and constant explosions occurred within the Kingdom of Caelum. The Fal'cie managed to progress further throughout the Kingdom while the Omega Blitzer Ops were standing their ground attempting to hold back the sudden intruders.

A piece of the ground had opened on one of the roads in Sector 6 revealing a set of stairs leading underground. Out came a familar boy and his summoning only to see the roughed up environment. He could tell it was likely the results of battles between the so-called "Fal-cie" and the ones defending the Kingdom. 

As shocked as Noctis was seeing his Kingdom in ruins for the second time, he was hurrying towards the central sector. 

"_Come on Ifrit, we need to find someone quickly. Anyone!_"

"*Following behind you!*"

Both of them progressed their way through the main road in Sector 6, focusing on getting towards the end of the path. It was until a giant airborne beast flew over the two causing wind techniques to damage as much of the Kingdom as it can. Both Noctis and Ifrit immediately hugged the building wall they were near to avoid getting seen by what was above.

Noctis clenched his teeth as he tried to reassess his thoughts of what to do. He knew running out in the open was only going to risk his life. However Ifrit was feeling more and more paranoid as he continued to see the Fal'cie roam around the Kingdom.

"*Hey Kid... I just remembered something else... The Fal'cie were kept separated from the Human World & the other world. There is no way that they can exist here unless it was the creator's doing....*"

Grief had struck Ifrit as he possibly turned the least likely at fault.

"_That doesn't make any sense, why would we a conflict with the divine.... There must be some other reason... Anyways we'll figure this out later, right now we must find someone to know about the clan's situation._"

Both continued on through the main road avoiding to get seen by any of the invaders. Just as soon as they reached the intersection between the Interior and 6th sectors, something from above had slammed onto the ground. Noctis covered his eyes with his arms as the dust formed in the air clouding that thing that had landed in front of them while the earth violently shook below.

"*Uhh... Kid we got big trouble... I mean BIG trouble!*"

As Noctis squinted his eyes clear of the dust, he saw the sight of giant yellow eyes gleaming directly at the two. The cloudy environment started to clear up to reveal the gigantic creature. 










​
[sp][/sp]

A giant serpent-like dragon was seen growling at the two insignificant figures. It was as tall as a two story building would be.  It seemed like any other person would run away scared to death upon seeing the creature, but there was no intention of Noctis running away. In fact, he stood his ground as he saw the creature readying to smash it's arm down upon him. Ifrit was ready as ever to fight as he planted both of his fists to the ground while revealing his bare teeth.

"_We can't escape it now... We have to fight it.... Ifrit, are you ready?_"

"*Ready as ever kid! Better watch out cuz I'm goin' wild!*"

A competing roar come from the Fire Behemoth attempting to intimidate the 2 story tall winged serpent in front of them. Noctis immediately activated his Surigan which changed his blue coloured pupils to bright red ones. Looking 5 seconds into the future, Noctis determined the exact position of where the serpent-like Fal'cie would strike.

"_Ifrit, see his left arm?! Quickly stop it from crushing me!_"

The beast glared at incoming hand, which was about to squish Noctis flat, and rushed towards the boy. Within the second, Ifrit was able to appear in front, raising both of his clawed hands to stop the incoming strike with his bestial strength. As Ifrit held the serpent's arm above, the boy behind him reached his right arm forward only to materialize the Weapon of Libra. 

Wielding the weapon of Crystallis by his hand, he jumped over Ifrit and onto the serpents arm. Focusing on the serpent's head, Noctis jumped once more barely reaching it's jaw, he thrusted his blade forward striking it's bulging eye.

"*You got it, kid!*"

"_That should be enough to injure it's vision._"

However, this strike only pissed off the creature even more. The serpent roared fiercely as it shot it's head towards a nearby building attempting to kill the person on it's face. 

"*Kid! It's gonna ram itself into the building! Get the hell off now!*"

Just as Noctis realized the serpent attempted to harm him, he let go of his sword knowing fully well it was stuck deep inside it's gouging eye. Falling towards the ground, Noctis regained control of his body in which he landed on the surface at ease. 

Parts of the building collapsed as it struck it's head against it above where the boy had landed. But having an unique speed, the boy avoided his possible casualities.

Catching a glimpse of his weapon stuck into the left eye of the dangerous Fal'cie, he again reached his arm forward to regain the sword of Libra back into his possession. With that, blood shot out of it's blinded eye, leaving the creature in pain and enraged.

The dragon Fal'cie directed it's head towards Noctis, as it opened it's mouth to charge a massive chakra like sphere. 

"_This doesn't look good...._" 

Seeing the wide range this attack would take, Noctis would not have time to escape, let alone plan his next move. He knew not even his Shards of  Crystallis would withstand this incoming attack, let alone even protect his whole self. At this point, Noctis knew he would have to take the hit but at least reduce the damage dealt on him.

But suddenly, a huge boulder had struck the face of the creature having it lose control of it's charging attack which then a beam of charged chakra shot out of it's mouth destroying a piece of the mountain right outside of the Kingdom. 

"*Kid, don't you forget I'm here too!*"

Noctis looked to the side to see a huge chunk of the ground beneath Ifrit missing. Ifrit had took that chunk and threw it towards the Fal'cie is what Noctis had realized. Even so, this Serpent didn't stop it's rampage. It raised it's long tail to slide across the platform in attempt to hurt both of them.

Suddenly something had hit the serpent's head causing an small explosion, which faltered it's next strike. Half of the monster's faced was burned revealing it's innards. A mysterious voice come from above:

"Yo! Mind if I crash this party?"

[sp][/sp]

The voice came from a young man with a rifle over his shoulder standing on top of the building behind Noctis. The young man had silky blonde hair with a strange hairstyle and wore a sleeveless vest with a white shirt underneath. The rifle he wielded could be recognized as a Tanegashima Rifle in which he used only his left hand to shoot. 

"*Who the hell are you?*"

"Heh, let's skip introductions for later. We should be working on the problem in front of us."

Refering to the serpent Fal'cie who just had been hit by a strange projectile, Noctis didn't have any options left but to have ally help. He himself knew he couldn't take this monster down by himself. But the serpent retaliated by attempting to smash it's fist against newcomer. 

"Well then... I guess that didn't kill you yet?"

The beast furiously glared at it's next prey with half it's face burnt off, readying it's chakra blast once more. However, the blonde man just stood in place with his rifle pointed at the Fal'cie before him.

At this moment, Noctis saw this situation turning for the worse for the new comer. Seeing that technique was able to destroy a piece of the mountain, it would completely obliterate whoever was in point blank range.

'_You idiot! Quickly! Get out of the way!_"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 26, 2012)

The young man smirked as he chakra sphere charged within the serpent's mouth. 

"My my, you should consider flossing your teeth. It's pretty rude for other's to notice you reek. How about I get rid of that for you?"

Upon pulling the trigger, a red sphere had blasted itself out of it's muzzle accurately hitting the chakra sphere which triggered a gigantic explosion within the serpent's mouth. The flash of light from the explosion had covered both Ifrit's and Noctis's eyes leaving him unknown to what had happened.

As the boy slowly opened his eyes, the serpent was lying on the ground but headless. Noctis knew that no mere bullet would be able to disrupt the chakra flow of such a technique. The projectiles used within that rifle wasn't normal. 

The mysterious blond haired person, completely unphased from the explosion, had landed onto the ground in front of the two. He had held his rifle over his shoulder as he approached them. 

"Nice night it's turning out to be, right? With these Fal'cie roaming around your city and what not?"

The young man smiled as he reached his unoccupied arm to the Ranen Prince.

"I'm Prompto, and I'm on your side tonight. Don't worry I want these guys gone as much as you do."

This man did not look like a clan member to him, and the fact that he knew about Fal'cie make him even more suspicious. Noctis reached his hand out to shake hands in response.

"_Noctis Ranen... How do you know about the Fal'cie?_"

"Annnnd that question can be left for another day. Right now we gotta find the person who caused this. And I gotta a surefire guess of who it might be?"

Making Noctis more curious, he immediately asked him.

"_Wait.. Who is it?!_"

"I never found out his name, but I know his intentions. He's trying to find some sort of source of energy. I don't know why though. And I don't know where it is."

Suddenly the visions inside the boy's mind forcefully entered and began repeating what it had done to him from before. He fell to his knee as he grabbed his head grinning and trying to suppress his pain. Startling both Prompto and Ifrit, the blonde haired man and grabbed both of his shoulders trying to calm the Prince.

"Yo, you alright?!"

The multiple images inside his head had been shown leading to the Virtus Falchion as the last thing seen from his mind. Thinking inside his head, Noctis questioned if these images were trying to tell him something. The images were then stopped returning the boy's state back to normal.

"_What the hell...._"

Breathing heavily, he realized that the Virtus Falchion could be somehow connected to this assault. If the man was claimed to be searching a source of energy, the Virtus Falchion would be a huge possibility seeing that the inscriptions written on it weren't interpreted yet. This would mean that other's would want to know about it's hidden secrets. From this thought, he had a lead on where to head towards.

"_...The King's throne.... I think that's where that source of energy will be...._"

*??????????*​
A sudden source of light was detected.

"_Found it._"

A slight smirk could be seen from the robed man as he examined the King's throne in the Interior Sector of the Kingdom. 

"_This is just child's play..._"

Jumping from building to building, he silently approached the Interior Sector while the mayhem and chaos was caused within the Kingdom.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 26, 2012)

Namine Konran
My father end

Namine was drawing. She was drawing a picture. It had a lot of red. And then her father. It was her ability to see the future. In the picture her father was lying down. Red everywhere.

Blood everywhere. And a man wearing red with a sword with him. Namine heard the door open. It was that man. Alucard. He told her. Come with him if she wants to live. And thats what Namine did.

Namine suddenly opened her eyes. It was just a dream! A dream. She was not taken. Though she wished her father did die. Then she heard a voice. A voice that she heard in the dream. Someone was lifting her up.

"Whats wrong Namine."

"You!..Your Alucar"

"Now now. You will be my apprentice."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2012)

*Kai*

Kai was rather annoyed by the blond girl. Though he finished the mission he hoped to know more of her. He knew nothing of her. Usually that was no problem but this time it bothered him. He could usually tell where people where from by their clans or the way they acted but not her. She seemed so pure and out of the normal. She seemed as if she were not human but that couldn't be. She looked human and spoke like one though he admitted her voice was more beautiful than most and it had a melody like quirk to it. It seemed that she was sometimes singing.

He looked at said girl to see her seemed to be dancing and animals were not afraid of her. Birds had no problem landing on her and she seemed one with nature.

"Your an odd girl." he commented. She looked at him giving a smile that made him slightly blush.

"What your people call odd we call having fun and enjoying ourselves."

That was another odd thing about her. She said 'your people' a lot yet he had not clan to bind him to as a group. She couldn't be talking to him as if they were very different could she? Maybe she was crazy. The way she reffered to the world was like if she was not part of it. A foriegner to it and all who lived on it.

His head snapped up as he heard something that sounded like singing and it indeed was. She had stopped her playing and was now walking singing a song laced with sadness that sounded so beautiful coming from her lips. It tugged at his heart making him feel sad as well yet it was beautiful. How could sadness and beauty mix so well where one was important to the other?













As he listened though it quickly changed to one of happiness. He was shocked because the girl was now back to her twirling. She was odd indeed though he wondered if the tear he saw fall was real or just his imagination.

*Syrena*

Syrena was happily twirling enjoying what the land had to offer. This mission stuff was easy and she got to know this new kid. She found it fun to anger him and admitted he was a cute human.

"Your an odd girl." she heard him say. She turned to him and smiled.

"What your people call odd we call having fun and enjoying ourselves." she said and it was true. While it seemed that humans were very savage and judging of others mer people enjoyed life with nature not dominating it as humans tried to do. Frankly ninja's disgusted her. The way they used the elements for their own gain like if they wanted to be used like that. Each element had a voice or at least the ocean did. Though they may not be alive from the humans piont of view they all where. Fire breaths and dies without oxygen, Earth is like a mother giving birth to all, wind runs either softly or fast like a human would and water moves with how it feels. 

That is what she believed. Humans were dark and the reason why so much uneccesary blood has been spilled. Her kind was almost driven to extinction because the humans valued their relics that possessed jutsu like qualities as well as the mer people themselves for experiments and pleasure. What did it matter if they could not comprehend that they were different? Why must they open them up? This greatly saddened her and she began singing a song that was born during those dark times. The words were born of blood and despair and was sung in another language that humans would never know.

With every word she sung her heart sunk lower and lower threatening to fall out of her and currently she wished it did. As she sang she was able to almost hear the screams of her brothers and sisters as they were hunted. She stopped herself before she cried. She would not shed water in front of a human. She she began singing a happier song that was added to this one to help get rid of its sadness and to show signs of change. Mer people never destroyed their music. It was always passed down never forgotten only added to. There were many songs born during the blood era but she would rather not sing them. 

As she began her twirling she failed to notice the single tear that fell out.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 26, 2012)

~ Erio Touwa ~​
↱ LT ↲

"ReiMei?"

Erio suddenly collapsed to the ground unable to even stand again.

"What's wrong with you, girl?"

ReiMei sighed turning to Erio before helping her up. Which caused her to immediately fall again frustrating him. 

"You're useless to me like this... I guess I have no other choice."

ReiMei turned his back to Erio before kneeling down so she could get onto his back as he stood up he wrapped his hands around her thighs supporting her so she wouldn't fall again.

"T-thank you.."

Erio blushed as ReiMei's hands supported her. She then sheepishly wrapped her arms tightly around ReiMei as they continued their journey west.

"ReiMei about what you said before.. Why are you separating yourself from your clan? Wouldn't it be better to be with them if you want to know how to unlock the sharingan?"

ReiMei sighed deeply shifting his eyesight to the girl.

"I am better off without them, and they are better off without me. It's that simple."

"What about the Sharingan? I've heard about it. How do you expect to unlock it by yourself?"

"By myself? I have you with me, and I know you aren't the average girl."

Erio suddenly went silent in shock from his statement.

*How much does he know about me exactly?*

"Girl, what were you going to do anyway?"

"I have a mission. There is a contact out in the desert, But I'm glad you came. In hotter environment I am weaker then usual."

"I See so the heat is what sapped your power away. Is that why your people developed an artificial winter technique?"

"My clan originally moved due to warring and to gain more territory, but they couldn't stand the harsh cold their new area hosted.  It took them generations to perfectly adapt our bodies to the environment. Which made us intolerant to higher degrees of heat."

*Ice is so cruel and harsh; yet it's nimble and fragile.*

"Fire and ice what an odd coupling."

Erio suddenly blushed realizing what she said.

"I don't mean that we are a couple just that our natures are polar opposites."

ReiMei smiled making sure Erio didn't see him.

"There they are!"

Erio pointed towards a group of ninja who seemed to be waiting for someone or something.

"Are you strong enough to walk yet?"

"Yes, I'll be fine now."

ReiMei knelled down letting Erio off his back quickly drawing his two swords awaiting a response from the ninja.
​


----------



## Bringer (Mar 27, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*
*LT*
_Odd Pair_

Zuko was sitting by the woman named Muu. He was waiting for his partner to arrive. And then he seen it. A weird pair. Zuko stood there trying to process what he was seeing. The man who was supporting the girl to walk looked like an Uchiha. Though he was unsure what the girl was.

Zuko then smiled. He could not help but to let out a laugh. The Uchiha looked like he was in his late twenties. And the girl looked like she was a toddler. Though he may have been exaggerating.

"Hahahaha..um took you guys long enough."

Zuko spoke getting up and stretching. He sighed. He was hoping to have a hot teenager as a teammate. Not this. He just gave Lady Muu the sign. And with that lady Muu and the guards were following Zuko. He and the girl were to protect and escort her across the desert.

"Anyway what exactly are you trading Lady Muu. Why would such a beautiful lady like your self need from a village in the desert."

Zuko flirted at the woman in her mid twenties. She was gorgeous.

"Well we give them resources like water. And they give us gold. Though there are dangerous animals here in the desert. And a possibility of an assassin"

As Zuko was walking he stepped on something. He looked down and all he felt was sand. But no. It did not feel that way. Zuko quickly signaled everyone to back away. Lady Muu and her guards who were protecting the large amount of water they had stored began backing away.

Suddenly something began to emerge from the sand. Men popped out of it. They were covered by fine white silk material and there hair and mouth were covered by white cloth. Only there noises were visible.

They buried there selves under the sand for a sneak attack. Zuko suddenly jumped in front of Lady Muu so he could protect. Suddenly each men bit there fingers did a few hand signs and slammed there hands on the ground.

"Summoning Jutsu!"

Smoke appeared. As the smoked cleared up 8 giant scorpions the size of three people were standing in front of everyone. 

"Lady Muu stay back. I just hope the Uchiha and the toddlers can fight."

Zuko made a hand sign as he used the fire ball technique to completely kill one of the scorpions.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 27, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc
*????????*​
"Man, things are getting crazy today. I wonder when this whole tirade will be over. Just standing here and doing nothing to hold back the enemy forces is getting on my nerves!"

One of the two elite royal guards of the Ranen clan spoke as they both stood in front of the gates to the King's throne. The clashing and fighting could be heard off in the distance, as well as the bright explosions could be seen.

"Calm down. We're given the assignment of not letting any suspicious looking individuals through. We are to guard this entrance with our lives. Lazing off is only going to get us killed, so keep your chin up and prepare for whatever will come."

Scratching his head, the one that spoke in an unprofessional manner felt a bit too refined in his position. He wanted some action, better yet he wanted to kill the intruders. Giving a sarcastic smile in response to his proper mannered partner, he responded,

"Its not like anyone's going to come here anytime soon. We're pretty much the ones doing the easiest job here."

"_Heh... Is that so..._"

A sinister voice was suddenly heard ominously, immediately startling the two guards into a defensive stance. Both had already prepared their weapons of Crystallis since they were ordered to threaten anyone who enters the area. 

"Who the hell's there?!"

"Reveal thyself!"

Both guards had barked towards the air, only to realize there was no one within their vicinity. 

But after a few silent seconds, a man had landed onto the ground in front of the two leaving a crack in the concrete below. The person who had landed had been the same person behind the assault but yet unknown to the two guarding the King's throne. What they both had seen was a white robed man smirking leaving the rest of his face covered by his hood.

"We are giving you 3 seconds to turn around and leave. Otherwise we will have to eliminate you!"

"You heard the man. Leave now and I'll save the ass kicking I'll give you."

The smirk on the robed man's face had slowly changed to an unsatisfied glower. Raising his arm to point directly at both, a blue shine had come from his eyes.

"_Move out of the way fodder... Even my sword has no hunger for you._"

"Your to be killed, now face your end!"

Both of the Royal guards attempted to make a move but as soon as they moved an inche, a dark blurry figure had flew right past in between the two within the mere second. The next thing both of the guards notice is that pain suddenly arose from their chests. Two giant cuts each diagonally placed on the two was seen, and as time started to flow again, dark red liquid gushed out from both of them.

"W-what... was... that..?.."

The strict Ranen guard out of the two had taken the fall towards the ground, slowly losing his vision. While the other guard fell onto his knee trying to withstand his pain as it forcefully took over his body. 

"W....hat... the.. hell... are you..."

The man asked quietly, but loud enough for the white robed figure that had appeared behind both guards facing the entrance of the gates. He had just placed his weapon back on to his back, which made the guard see that the robed man had never saw him draw his weapon in the first place. But after that small moment, the guard had finally dropped onto the ground lifeless.

"Hmmph... What utter fools thinking that they would even be worthy matching my strength... Anyways, Etro's light should be in here..."

The robed man continued on inside the King's throne to carry out his main objective.

_Braule Ranen_​










​
A man of royalty had stood before the chaos on top of a building within his Kingdom. The main source of the Fal'cie had struck heavily in the main roads of Sector 5 leading towards the Interior Sector while the other hits were spreading towards and around Sector's 3, 4, 6, and 7. With this, Braule could imagine that the Fal'cie and the man planning this assault were to circle around the Interior sector and hit it from all sides. As he predicted, the Omega Blitzer Ops had been retreating little by little only to allow the Fal'cie invading increase in numbers, but still effectively resisting at a disadvantage.

This would have been more troublesome if most of the non-shinobi Ranen clan members haven't been safely evacuated. But seeing that problem was taken care of within the hours they had, Braule had the battlefield giving no worry towards any civilian causalities. 

"_Looks like this won't do...._"

Multiple hand seals had sharply been formed within milli-seconds preparing for a giant technique he had saved for a time of emergency. As he kept a hand seal active with his left hand, he raised his right arm into the air causing a gigantic seal to form high up in the air. This seal was large enough to cover 20% of the Kingdom, but what was the reason for this seal?

"*Summoning Technique... Master of the Non-Elemental Arts... King of the Dragons... I call on thee, Come out BAHAMUT!*"



Something had broke through the giant Seal in the sky flying downwards onto the building Braule stood upon. This creature was known as the King of the Dragons that Braule once had tamed and negotiated with in the past. This creature helped win the last Ninja War that Braule had been apart of. Dragon King Bahamut had covered almost the whole building while lowering it's head beside the King. This Dragon was the size of 3 behemoths if compared.

"*Braule... You rarely ever summon me... The situation must be dire if you called me...*"

"_The Kingdom is under assault by the Fal'cie. Do you have any explanation as to how they got here, since you are partially one yourself?_"

"*What?! Impossible, No way has been found for them to ever set foot on this world. The only possibility is that it was the Goddess's doing, but they don't have any reason to conflict with harmless humans.*"

"_There must be some reason right? Regardless if the Goddesses are against us or not, I will find out who had brought them here. But it will be difficult to find those at fault if this Kingdom is taken over by these cursed monsters. I request your help, King of Dragons._"

"*Do not fret. I will gladly help out. I too am very curious as to how they have got here.*"

The King of Dragon is technically a Fal'cie but due to him being a special exception, The goddess Etro had created a species originated from the Shinobi Earth of the Dragon race as a Esper. The very same Dragon had raised  his wings about to take flight towards the large volume of Fal'cie being suppressed by the Omega Blitzer Ops. Braule had rode on his shoulder as he took flight about to strike the upcoming Fal'cie.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 27, 2012)

_Noctis Ranen_​

The Interior Sector of the Kingdom is larger than any other of the 8  sectors of within the Kingdom. It had been mainly used for the Intel  Division, Law and Order and other Govern-related divisions. 

Prompto, Noctis and Ifrit had ran through the streets of the Interior  Sector killing any fodder Fal'cie along the way. Prompto's Tanegashima  rifle did most of the job since it had been specialized for hunting  Fal'cie. 

"*Holy shiit, kid! Look above you!*"

It was then they had stopped to see a gigantic seal form in the sky.  Ifrit was even amazed by it's glow. It was then Noctis had realized the  markings on that seal could only be used by one person. King Braule  Ranen.

"Yo, what's up with that Seal? Don't tell me more baddies are coming, my gun can only do so much."

"_No, we'll be fine... My father has control of the situation now. But it is strange he is resorted to that technique._"

Noctis was confident enough to say that by just looking at some seal.  But that was all to that seal, since it had meant a significant deal.  Within moments, a giant Dragon had flew straight through the Seal  landing on top of a building. It was a magnificient Dragon to be known  as Bahamut.

"That's friggin awesome!"

"*Wait kid! That's a Fal'cie isn't it?*"

"_It's my father's most powerful summoning. He's  on our side. We shouldn't worry about the Fal'cie coming through the  gates anymore, since I know my father will be able to take care of it  now. Let's just head to the King's Throne quickly!_"

As they had progressed, the number of Fal'cie had lessened and before they had knew it, several Ranen guards had been sighted. 

"Intruders?! Stand still or die!"

The Weapons of Crystallis of the guards had targeted the three  unknowingly of who they might be. Noctis wasn't even surprised the  guards didn't notice him. He could only assume they had ordered to  eliminate anyone who approached the Interior sector seeing that most of  the Ranen civilians were evacuated. 

"_Wait, hold it! Are you people blind?! That is our Prince you are about to attack!_"

It was Ignis who had warned the guards within the crowd. One of the  Ranen guards had examined the duckbutted haired boy more carefully. Once  he had realized his regretful mistake, he quickly signaled the others  to lower their weapons as he made his approach towards the Prince  kneeling before him in forgiveness.

"My apologies Prince, at this time you must  understand our situation. We already evacuated the other clan members to  safety. The latter will either be survivors or most likely these  monsters."

As he predicted. The boy only could sigh as he nodded. 

"_Don't worry, I'm just glad most of the Ranen civilians are safe. Now we-_"

Before Noctis could speak, he was interrupted by screaming of the swarm  of Fal'cie that had appeared to ambushed the group of Ranens from all  directions.

"My Prince, allow us to handle this! Please head to Sector 3!"

"_No, I'm going to fight with you... Besides I won't be able to go through this sector if these Fal'cie are blocking my path._"

The Ranen guard wasn't able to say much to his brave attitude, so he  nodded while readied his weapon of Crystallis. He then charged at the  incoming Fal'cie.

"_Prompto, Ifrit, let's not waste time and quickly take these monsters out._"

Both the two had agreed. Prompto had his gun lifted from his shoulder  and aimed at the incoming Fal'cie while Ifrit pounded his fists together  getting pumped up.

"_Don't be forgetting about us, Noct._"

Gladiolous and Ignis had joined in on the scene. It had been a while  since Noctis had seen them last time. Gladiolous was carefree and joking  around as always while Ignis kept correcting his glasses with his  professional attitude. Both had been completely different but both of  them needed each other for their teamwork.

"_Alright then... Let's not fail...._"

The boy materialized the Weapon of Aries in his bare hands as he swung  it to his side getting ready to assault the incoming Fal'cie from all  around. His will to protect his Kingdom did not stop from running away  scared.  With his allies beside him, he wasn't afraid or doubtful.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 27, 2012)

_Noctis Ranen_​

 The Interior Sector of the Kingdom is larger than any other of the 8  sectors of within the Kingdom. It had been mainly used for the Intel  Division, Law and Order and other Govern-related divisions. 

 Prompto, Noctis and Ifrit had ran through the streets of the Interior  Sector killing any fodder Fal'cie along the way. Prompto's Tanegashima  rifle did most of the job since it had been specialized for hunting  Fal'cie. 

 "*Holy shiit, kid! Look above you!*"

 It was then they had stopped to see a gigantic seal form in the sky.  Ifrit was even amazed by it's glow. It was then Noctis had realized the  markings on that seal could only be used by one person. King Braule  Ranen.

 "Yo, what's up with that Seal? Don't tell me more baddies are coming, my gun can only do so much."

 "_No, we'll be fine... My father has control of the situation now. But it is strange he is resorted to that technique._"

 Noctis was confident enough to say that by just looking at some seal.  But that was all to that seal, since it had meant a significant deal.  Within moments, a giant Dragon had flew straight through the Seal  landing on top of a building. It was a magnificient Dragon to be known  as Bahamut.

 "That's friggin awesome!"

 "*Wait kid! That's a Fal'cie isn't it?*"

 "_It's my father's most powerful summoning. He's  on our side. We shouldn't worry about the Fal'cie coming through the  gates anymore, since I know my father will be able to take care of it  now. Let's just head to the King's Throne quickly!_"

 As they had progressed, the number of Fal'cie had lessened and before they had knew it, several Ranen guards had been sighted. 

 "Intruders?! Stand still or die!"

 The Weapons of Crystallis of the guards had targeted the three  unknowingly of who they might be. Noctis wasn't even surprised the  guards didn't notice him. He could only assume they had ordered to  eliminate anyone who approached the Interior sector seeing that most of  the Ranen civilians were evacuated. 

 "_Wait, hold it! Are you people blind?! That is our Prince you are about to attack!_"

 It was Ignis who had warned the guards within the crowd. One of the  Ranen guards had examined the duckbutted haired boy more carefully. Once  he had realized his regretful mistake, he quickly signaled the others  to lower their weapons as he made his approach towards the Prince  kneeling before him in forgiveness.

 "My apologies Prince, at this time you must  understand our situation. We already evacuated the other clan members to  safety. The latter will either be survivors or most likely these  monsters."

 As he predicted. The boy only could sigh as he nodded. 

 "_Don't worry, I'm just glad most of the Ranen civilians are safe. Now we-_"

 Before Noctis could speak, he was interrupted by screaming of the swarm  of Fal'cie that had appeared to ambushed the group of Ranens from all  directions.

 "My Prince, allow us to handle this! Please head to Sector 3!"

 "_No, I'm going to fight with you... Besides I won't be able to go through this sector if these things are blocking my path._"

 The Ranen guard wasn't able to say much to his brave attitude, so he  nodded while readied his weapon of Crystallis. He then charged at the  incoming Fal'cie.

 "_Prompto, Ifrit, let's not waste time and quickly take these monsters out._"

 Both the two had agreed. Prompto had his gun lifted from his shoulder  and aimed at the incoming Fal'cie while Ifrit pounded his fists together  getting pumped up.

 "_Don't be forgetting about us, Noct._"

"_Indeed._"

 Gladiolous and Ignis had joined in on the scene. It had been a while  since Noctis had seen them last time. Gladiolous was carefree and joking  around as always while Ignis kept correcting his glasses with his  professional attitude. Both had been completely different but both of  them needed each other for their teamwork.

 "_Alright then... Let's not fail...._"

 The boy materialized the Weapon of Aries in his bare hands as he swung  it to his side getting ready to assault the incoming Fal'cie from all  around. His will to protect his Kingdom did not stop from running away  scared.  With his allies beside him, he wasn't afraid or doubtful.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 27, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Main*
_The escape from the hunt_

"[Pant,Pant,Pant]"

Tenshi panted as there was a pile of men all around her. They were still breathing. Tenshi had knocked them unconscious. There were about 50. But why! Why was it not over! Tenshi began taking steps backwards.

It was so cold. She was chased all the way towards the snow country. It has been days. She was so tired and cold. Men were chasing her. 100. And she took down 50 but not permanently. It was against Tenshi moral code.

She would never take a life. No matter what. But what does this mean for her. Death. There numbers keep going back up. Soon she would just tire down. The most wise thing to do was to run. Far far away.

She quickly did a back flip and landed on a tree. She began jumping tree to tree quickly getting distance from the many men. She was waay faster then them. But they had numbers. And her chakara was low.

The 50 men quickly followed. Would this ever end. How far would she run. Why did these men want her? All she knew they all were powerful. They possessed the kekkai genkai magnet release. All of them. Making them dangerous. Some of them had poison in there weapons.

Suddenly a big powerful men appeared in front of her. He had been waiting for her! How did her Byakugan not pick this up. The thing was her chakara was so low her Byakugan was not at full power. She could barely see his chakara points. She needed to rest.

"Why dont you leave me alone!" 

Tenshi snapped as she let out a other pant. The man stared at her with a smile.

"Well Hyuuga princess. The thin-"

"Dont call me princess. I am but the heir. I dont deserve such a title!"

"Aww your insecure. Anyway your the heir of the Hyuuga clan. Daughter of the clan leader. You know that means. Your basically the princess of the clan. And higher ups of clans have bounties! Your from a powerful clan. Your bounty is worth a lot!"

"Wa..wait....."

_"What about Noctis. Did he have a bounty. He was the prince of the ranen clan."_

"How ever. Although your worth a lot there are a few people your age worth a bit more then you. Like prince Noctis. There is no huge difference but he is worth more then you. And information leaked you knew him. How about we make a de-"

"I will be no part of this foolery!"

"Fine then bitch! After I kill you I will fuck your corpse and sell your weak ass frail body!!!"

"Bastard! Never have I been..s..so furious!!"

Tenshi drew her steel fans. As it opened she had used her chakara infusion technique. She tossed it at the man full force. As it got close it stopped at mid air. He was a magnet release user!

"Any thing that is magnetic is useless against me. I can control it."

"Your not the only one. My chakara infusion technique!"

The technique allowed Tenshi to control any weapon she used the technique on. Meaning that she can manipulate how the weapon moves. Meaning she has the power to move it in mid air or where ever she wants.

The fan started moving full speed towards the man. The man gasped in shock. Tenshi moved it in such a way where the fan went downwards and then upwards slicing the man arms leaving large cuts. But even if she could she did not decapitate him.

She then launched her self forwards and landed a punch with all her power. It was not her style to punch but the punch caused him to slam straight down to the snow. She quickly grabbed her fans and began to run off. But the man stalled long enough for the group to catch up.

Tenshi Byakugan spotted a village. This could end in two ways. The city gets destroyed or Tenshi will be saved. Tenshi in desperation ran towards a village. As she was running her Byakugan seen many things behind her. Many kunai in the sky. And it had explosive bombs on it.

Tenshi used the body flicker technique. As she ran each kunai landed near where she was. They all exploded but Tenshi was avoiding it. Until they used the magnet release in such a way where it would move the kunai last minute to get Tenshi.

*Boom!*

She was able to escape the explosion with pure speed but the shock wave pushed her to the ground. Tenshi began crawling. She would not give up. She was still breathing and alive.

And the village was near. Tenshi hair was a mess and her lip was bleeding. She quickly got up and began running. She was so close. But she was loosing her energy. The men were catching up. Suddenly her Byakugan detected some wolves and a familiar figure. It was Moro and her wolves.

The men drew so many weapons with poison on them. And all 100 have gathered. Tenshi forced her self to run. She got in the village. She then seen Moro! The men entered the village. Tenshi would not drag Moro into this. She ran towards Moro yelling.

"MORO! MORO RUN! TURN AROUND NOW! RUN!!!"

The last shout came out as a desperate screech. As she neared Moro she jumped over and continued running. She turned her head back. 

"MORO RUN! WE HAVE TO GET OUT OF HERE. There are to many and there to mu..-"

Tenshi collapsed before she could finish that. She was to tired. She forced her body to keep fighting and running a few days. She had not eaten or drunk anything for two days. She had not slept for three. She just....collapsed. Everything went black.

_"Mo..moro....leave me behind and run."_

Tenshi thought as everything went black. If she was killed so be it. She did not want Moro to die. Because she was out numbered. And all these men has magnetic release and dangerous weapons. They were no fodder non ninja. These were bounty hunters. Though there skills seem to be border line chuunin they were not powerful one on one. There overwhelming groups made them powerful.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro felt the wind overhead as she heard Tenshi scream to run, as these bounty hunters surround her and the K.O Tenshi. She only smirked as she was on that list too, on the underside list of not being rich but being a fugitive. She heard her wolves growled as she heard foot steps on the roof tops, as Moro knew it was Romulus he was wondering she left yet for that summonimg mission then off to training.

"How about a price for two, a fugitiive and a princess. That will get us more money then we thought we can get for them."

"Come get your prize, your dead meat anyway. I don't really have to stick your heads up each others asses. But you don't give me any other choice at all." 

Moro whistle for her wolves to attack, her wolves attack the bounty hunters. Atleast her wolves got some training in before she had to leave them behind, knowing they were in good hands. These people pissed her off very much, she did a few handseals and created a fire projectile shape as a dragon and set herself on fire. She did body flicker and burn the fleash off one of the bounty hunter's face. The bounty hunter's were thinking was this person from hell. The rest of the bounty huntes had claw marks on them from the wolves. Moro did a few more handseals to create a genjutsu that the bounty hunters were thinking there was a fire ball about to come crashing down on them and they flee the area.

"Romulus picked up Tenshi, as I can't touch her right now."

"I know, we go back to your house and i will healed Tenshi myself and give her some charka pills."

Moro walked back with Her wolves and Romulus who had Tenshi in his arms. As they walked to the house Moro was renting for now. She cooled off some but still felt the heat inside her. Moro open the door as they walked in. Romulus put Tenshi on the couch, he put a wash cloth on her head. Moro set on the floor after lighting a fire to heat up the cold room.

"I am staying intill she wakes up, knowing Kai and Ikki. They already started on their paths for a couple of years."

"You guys promised that you meet back up here at the same place. You about to go on your own path for a little while to get stronger." Romulus did a few handseals to heal Tenshi. Moro was petting her wolves as she was in her own thoughts as well. Her wolves snuggled up to her as they felt it be the last time that they would she her like this. The silver wolf jumped onto the couch laying on Tenshi to get her warm from the coldness in her bones. Romulus could tell that Moro would missed her wolves but it would be worth it when they meet up again. Romulus watch Tenshi, as Moro was relaxed with her wolves.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 27, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Main*
_Depression_

_"Its so dark. Why? Am I alive?"_

Tenshi seen her self in a area. It seemed to be all white. There was no sun. No windows. No sky. No nothing. Just all nothing. Just nothing but white. Tenshi got up. Where was she. Suddenly have of the place turned pitch black. And someone emerged from the darkness. It was her.

_"Dont worry. Your alive. I am sure someone saved you. You are a damsel in distress. Someone always saves you. Your the Hyuuga heir. But yet you are weak. Its quite sad." _

_"I..I am not weak!"_

_"Dont lie to your self Tenshi. You were so desperate. To live. You ran to the village willing to put everyone lives on the lives. Your voice of desperation told Moro to run but your eyes said protect me."_

The Tenshi in the pitch white area fell to her knees. She looked down to the ground.

_"N..no! Tha..thats not true!"_

_"Look at you. Your a mess. You cant even look me in the eyes. What would your father think. You cant rely on your friends forever. Look at Fugetsu. He had no advantages in life. And yet he is way more confident and stronger then you. Your weak. We were put on this earth to bring everyone down with us. To be saved. You cant fend for your self. You should just die and wither away."_

_"N..no tha..thats not true! I..it cant be true! I..a..am...n.....your right. I am weak."_

*"Back in reality*

Tears began to emerge from the unconscious girls eyes. She felt a warmth. A warming embrace. A feeling of safety. Tenshi eyes slowly opened. But everything was so bright. There was a gleaming fire. Something was on her. But she could not make it out. She was using her byakugan for three days.  And the drawback is your eye sight becomes temporarily bad. 

"Fu..Fugetsu?"

Tenshi rubbed her eyes. As she moved her hands away from her eyes she slightly flinched while laying down. It was a wolf. But it looked friendly. Like Moro wolf! Moro! Was she okay! Tenshi squirmed her way out of the couch. And dropped to the floor. She desperately forced her self to get up.  

"Is Moro okay!"

She yelled. She did not care for her own injuries. She wanted to know if her friend was injured. It was her fault. She brought Moro in to this situation.

"Moro where are you!"

Tenshi turned to the man who treated her once before in the tournament. He was the man who seemed to hang out with Moro.

"Wh..where is Moro. She did not get hurt! Did she!"

Tenshi hand began to glow with the healing palm technique as she struggled to stay standing. Her hand started to stop glowing as she coughed some blood. She was forcing her chakara. She fell to her knees.

"Co..come on answer. Is Moro okay?"


----------



## Kenju (Mar 27, 2012)

Kenju Tohno said:


> *Akise Nara*
> _Arc/Zero_
> *Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*
> 
> ...



*Akise Nara*
_Arc/Zero_
*Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*

*Keeping Your Enemies Close - Discover *

The far off light of the sun sinks down below the land. The night sky casts itself as it brings upon the moon into the center of attention. The stars share the stage along the moon, posing as the side characters to the main attraction. The scene places a beautiful sight for lovers, but here right now that sort of feeling isn't welcomed. At least not from Akise Nara, whose body is out of his control.

The person who is certainly not his lover commands the front, walking after the hostage like a sheep herder. This tall young man gives no reference of hostility at all. It's not surprising, once you've taken away any and all possible actions from your opponent there's nothing to be afraid of. The dry grass crushes under the weight of the twin set of footsteps, leaving a small trail for no one to notice. It's been fifteen minutes since they've spoken, the conversation ending with the name Yoihara Rokujou placed for the man's identity. 

Since then, the two have only walked silently towards whatever destination that Yoihara has set for them. The boy that is forced to walk almost like that of a wind-up toy can do nothing. Whatever he is able to do, can only be done withing his own mind. Which from his own ability, isn't enough to do anything physical right now. Mostly likely out of boredom or interest, he's let Akise keep the action of moving his mouth.

Judging by this person's attitude, he can assume it's the latter that is the reason. To back this up, he can slightly remember of a surprised reaction from this fellow. He doesn't know what it was that was a surprise, or what this jutsu is that he's placed under, but the young Detective has to follow with what he's got so far. To get to the start of his improvised plan, he'll have to attain whatever and whoever this person is. The Nara's lips open, as if to be informed of this action that's taken place behind him, Yoihara brings his attention to the child.

"Yoihara, you claimed to be my Decider. Just do you mean by that. Are you another nut job that likes to place himself as god?"

Akise hesitantly asks as a bead of sweat slides down the side of his forehead. Yoihara pauses to think of anything that could have been planned....However, upon remembering the hopeless situation the Nara is in, he pushes that thought to the side.

"Aren't you a Detective? I thought you could have figured it out yourself. Well you are just a kid...With what I've learned from you, it's probably only right that you at least know a bit about me....You see, as a Decider I'll decide whether your existence is of value or not. I identify that value upon the information I've gathered about your life. If that person's existence is small then he or she is better off being cast into the after life.."

Yoihara's voice is cold and almost emotionless, giving the answer that he can only give. Akise has to commend this person, for he can sense within his own heart that is the truth....

Coming back to the case at hand, Akise takes in the words that have processed into his mind. He of course doesn't take any liking to what this person's ideal is, however it's best not to displease the one who has absolute control over your body. Ignoring that, Akise brings his attention to the empty space Yoihara has left behind with his words.

"...Then you should know what my next question is. What do you do to those that have a large existence?.."

The air of uncertainty swirls about the the cap-wearing kidnapper...

"....I'll let you figure that out yourself. However, with what I've given you, that should be enough to discern what I've decided for you, Detective."​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 28, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​
_Noctis Ranen_​









​
Noctis, Ignis, Gladiolus, Ifrit and Prompto all readied their weapons and fists against the approaching Fal'cie. With that, the five other Ranen Guards, who were present from the beginning, materialised their weapons of Crystallis willing to protect their home. 

The group of Fal'cie, who charged in from all directions, were vast in numbers greater than the ones with Noctis. They consisted of different species of creatures that were never seen upon the fact of the earth, however that didn't stop the ones defending to attack.

At first, Noctis had dived into the swarm of the creatures with his weapon of Aries in one hand, and Weapon of Libra in the other. Carefully hacking away at the two creatures he had targetted, their movements were a bit too predicting resulting in two easy fatal blows, but the fight did not stop there. A big hulking Fal'cie that almost looked like a evolved panther pounced directly at Noctis with it's sharp teeth bare open. 

With the Weapon of Aries in his right hand, he thrusted the tip of the blade forward into the Fal'cie's mouth fatally injuring it. As others had come, one of the creatures caught Noctis offguard from behind about to impale it's clawed hand into the boy's spine. But before the creature could move any other, a bullet had broke through the monster's skull ensuring it's quick death. That bullet was a sphere composed of the Lightning element. It come from the blonde haired boy's rifle.

"I just saved your butt, Noct."

"Thanks...."

Prompto returned to focus on taking out the big creatures with his gun specialized for the Fal'cie. Not only that, Ifrit was smashing the creatures onto the ground while threatening them by viciously growling all in relation to his animal instincts. 

Ignis and Gladioous were two people who perfectly coordinated with each other. Ignis was the brains, and Gladiolus was the Brawns. They effectively use their strategies and their strengthened teamwork to wipe out a good number of the assault.

Noctis's high coordination allowed him to swiftly avoid the attacks by the enemy force while wisely striking down his foes. Soon, the numbers of the creatures began to drop until none were left.

"_I'm sure more will soon come. Right now, let's use this time to escort you to Sector 8. Anyways... who is this person?_"

Correcting his glasses, Ignis carefully examined Prompto trying to see if he could recognize him.

"Me? Oh I'm Prompto, one of Noct's close friends."

Smiling happily, he grabbed Noctis by the neck with a friendly gesture. 

"Isn't that right, Noct?"

"_...._"

Attempting to cover up his true identity as a total stranger towards the Ranens, Prompto tried to fit into to the relationship these three had so he wouldn't have been found suspicious. The muscular man known as Gladiolus approached from behind Prompto who had just head locked Noctis. Immediately, he headlocked Prompto the same way as he did to the Prince only to release Noctis from his clutch.

"_So your already starting to force yourself on Noct huh? Well then, you gotta get by me first._"

"Whoa, it was a joke... it was a joke!"

With the Prince released from Prompto's grasp, he sighed in disappointment thinking Prompto wouldn't act as childishly. As the two wrestled it out, Noctis approached his bodyguard in response to why he can not evacuate so soon.

"_I'm sorry Ignis, but this man claims to know the person behind this assault. As well as his objective of taking the Virtus Falchion._"

A moment of shock approached Ignis from hearing crucial details.

"_Who exactly is he?_"

"_I don't know but I cannot go to Sector 8 knowing the location of the person behind this assault. And we don't have enough time to do anything irrelevant. I trust him on this because I had a feeling about something strange occurring with the Virtus Falchion, which the person behind this assault is supposedly going after._"

"_Hmm... if that's the case then I will accompany you there. If what you say is true, then we don't have much of a choice do we?_"

Gladiolus still had Prompto in a headlock but eventually the blonde haired boy had raised Tanegashima Rifle with the tip of the gun pointing at the back of the scarred faced man's head.

"_Heh, you're pretty presistent._"

Releasing the boy's head, he overheard Ignis's conversation with Noct, in which he had forgotten about Prompto and his misdoings at this point. 

"_Noct, don't leave me out on all the action. I'm going to go as well regardless of what happens._"

The four being the ones that were fighting alongside with Noctis, gotten ready to investigate the King's throne. Since the ambush was over, the pathway to the King's throne was clear. Ignis had told one of the Ranen guards to send reinforcement to the King's throne whenever possible, as he left them to continue defending. Noctis was just one step closer to finding out about the abnormalities he has been experiencing with the Virtus Falchion appearing in his mind.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

Romulus could see that Tenshi went to her knees after forcing her own charka into her system. He did a few more handseals to use Mystical Hand Technique. It was more powerful then just the healing palm, his hands started to glow as he place his hands on Tenshi to heal her much quicker. He picked her up the floor and put her back on the couch.

"You need to keep track of your health, Tenshi. You keep using that  byakugan it could lead to perment eye damage to the draw backs of it. First calm down, Moro is okay. I told her to go make my secret soup to gain back your chakra and your strenght back."

Moro felt there was a thorn in her side and that what she fe;t like when Tenshi woke up screaming her name and screaming if she was alright. She stired the soup on the stove. As all the wolves nudge her as they smelled the soup with ramen noodles in it. They were wagging their tails as they wanted the soup. Moro put sthe soup in a smaller bowl and walked out of the kitchen. She sit down next to Tenshi and handed her the bowl of soup.

"Here it is healing soup, I am glad that you are up and better. But you still need to rest. Watch out my wolves like to eat it as well. You don't own me anything or a explanation about anything, I already know why thoses guys were after you anyway.'

Romulus growled at his pwn pack of wolves to sit as they were attractive to the smell of the soup as well. His wolves sit next to the wolves that belong to Moro as well. He throw another log on the fire, as Moro waited for Tenshi to say something to her.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Main*
_Friendship_

Tenshi grabbed the bowl of soup carefully not to spill or burn her self. She had not eaten in a few days and she was freezing. For a minute she forgot about manners as she slurped the soup without using silverware.

She began drinking the soup by pouring the bowl downwards towards her mouth. After that she felt stronger. It really was healing soup. Tenshi got control of her self as she put the bowl down. She giggled as she must have looked ridiculous doing that.

She politely wiped her mouth with her sleeve. Her outfit was already ruined anyway so there was no point. The bowl still had soup left. Tenshi stared at the wolves. Tenshi was always the one to get full easily which was the reason why there was enough left for the wolves.

She put the bowl on the floor and suddenly the wolves charged at it licking it. It caused Tenshi to chuckle slightly. She rubbed the silver wolf back as it licked the soup. She sighed. She turned to Moro.

"Dont you like the cold....the first time I met you was in snow and now the third time in snow. Its funny,hehe." 

She politely laughed. Tenshi then remembered something. She had to make sure she still had her Talisman! Tenshi quickly reached in her jacket a pulled out a Talisman with a tiger on it. She sighed in relief.

"This artifact has been in the Hyuuga clan for many years. It is said to be very powerful. It is said to represent yin and yang. The Hyuuga has two signs. The trigrams and Yin and Yang sign. Though I wonder? How could this be powerful."

Tenshi stared at the talisman. Though nothing happened. Tenshi put it back in her jacket. She then got up. Her hair was a mess and she had some blood stains and dirt everywhere. She then bowed her head down towards Moro as she was about to ask her for a request.

"May you please show me where the bathroom is."

Tenshi was always one to respect her superiors. Although Tenshi was a heir and Moro was a wanderer who was also a fugitive Moro saved her life more then once. Moro was also more powerful then Tenshi. And had more confidence.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"It is a good place for the wolves to roam and I don't have a place to go to, so I followed the wolves as they followed me. You get used to the cold or any place after awhile. I am still a wonder wonderinMoro listen to Tenshi as she pulled a tailsman explg where I belong or I don't belong anywhere to called home." 

Moro heard Tenshi pulled out something and explained something about her clan. Moro was thinking so there are more than one tailsman, she thought she heard Kai mention something like that he was searching for all 12 tailsmans. She guessed that Tenshi does not know how to use it at all.

"Moro can show you how to use your tailsman, we both don't know what yours tailsman does and it also could be scary."

"I only teach you, if you keep it a secret. If they fall into the wrong hands, if be my fault for knowing the information how to use the tailsman. We already have enough crap going through out the world, we do not need more."

Moro was thinking that Tenshi has this incense like a child you was always happy. It seems she could make anyone happy around her even her and be relaxed with out being tense, probly that why she had mre men after her than what to do with them as she was tough as nails to scare some guys away for being like that. Moro smiled as she would lead Tenshi to her bath, she got off the couch and left the room to the closet like bathroom. Then she open the glass door to the actual bath.

"Enjoyed your bath," she did not know to called Tenshi heir and Tenshi called her a fugitive that could be a fight. Atleast she was not put down for kidnapping a heiress. She walked back to the living room as she picked up the bowl as the wolves were comfortable lying on the floor. She returned the bowl back to the kitchen, as she settled down next to Romulus.

"As we are waiting, let's play a game of go. It will keep our minds busy than just sitting around."

"Why not, set up the board and we may put a bet on it to see you wins this game."

"Deal," he sat up the board and made his first move as Moro made her first move as well intill they finished the game or waiting for Tenshi to come out of the bathroom.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Main*
_Good and Evil. A bad situation._

Tenshi was pointed to the shower. As soon as the door was closed she was relived. Tenshi loved her privacy. Tenshi took of her clothe. As soon as she was undressed she placed her clothes in the sink and began washing them. There was a mirror there. She placed the talisman by the sink.

_"What did they mean in teach me how to use it? Its just an artifact passed down to the Hyuuga?"_

Tenshi thought as she made the sink water stop and the water went into the drain leaving Tenshi wet clean clothes in the sink. She then walked towards the bathtub. She gulped as she assumed the water would be freezing.

As she turned the water on water began pouring. As the water poured steam could be seen coming from the water. But from overusing the Byakugan Tenshi failed to notice. Her tows slowly touched the water expecting it to be freezing. As her toes touched it she quickly retreated back.

"Ahh. Ow! That burned. Perhaps the water is connected to some kind of hot spring or something."

Tenshi spoke as she attempted to go in the bathtub again. She slowly entered. She ignored the burning pain as her skin would get used to it. As Tenshi went in the hot water relaxed her sore muscles and bones. 

Tenshi noticed that the water went up to her chin and her feet completely fit the bathtub. She giggled. Was she really that short. Well her height was up to Fugetsu neck so by average she is short.

Tenshi grabbed some shampoo and rubbed her hands together. She then rubbed her hair with the shampoo. The dirt and blood that stained her white hair was now washed away. Tenshi relaxed as she was in the tub.

Tenshi had her fear she might fall asleep in the tub and drown. Tenshi clenched her fist for having those thoughts. Must she always be afraid of little things. Luckily she was not tired.  The nap,the hot soup,and the water made her wide awake.

As Tenshi felt clean she opened the drainer. The water began to fall in. As soon as the bathtub was empty she got up and walked by the sink. There was a mirror by it. Tenshi felt her clothe. Sadly still wet.

Then Tenshi turned her attention to the talisman. She held it up and observed it. Her eyes were getting better. She focused her attention on it. Moro said it could be used. And then her partner said that he had no idea what it does.

Tenshi focused even more. She closed her eyes focusing. She then took a deep breathe. And was completely calm. It was as if she was meditating while standing up. Her mind was completely balanced.....like Yin and Yang.

Suddenly the talisman began to glow. Though Tenshi did not notice because her eyes were closed. Suddenly a big flash of gray happened in the room. And a exact copy of Tenshi was behind her. Tenshi opened her eyes. And saw nothing. Tenshi picked up her clothe in the sink.

It was still wet but she had nothing else to wear. As she picked it up she seen an exact copy of the clothes right underneath hers. She did not remember wearing two pairs..or washing to pairs of the same clothe! Suddenly she heard a cold,confident,intimidating tone. Coming from a gentle and familiar voice.

"I believe that one is mine."

The smooth crystal clear voice said. Causing Tenshi to take a few steps back to the left making her back bump in the door. She could not believe what she was seeing. Her self! 

"Impossible! My eye sight must still be bad."

"You hear me dont you?"

"Who are you?"

"You."

The girl grabbed a pair of clothes and changed into them. While the real Tenshi was shaking. What the hell was happening. 

"Mo..moro. Come in h..here."

"I hate it when we stutter!"

The shout caused Tenshi to flinch. Who was this girl. She looked and sounded like Tenshi. But she was a whole different person. The real Tenshi was still naked. Her clothes were not her priority. The talisman was! Tenshi hand slowly reached for it. Suddenly the copy grabbed her wrist.

"Cant let you do that."

The girl threw the real naked Tenshi backwards tossing her back into the empty bathtub. She then kick downed the door and began running outside with the talisman. As she passed by Moro and wolves she had a smirk.

"Bye fugitive. Have fun with your muts with flees. You probably have flees."

The evil Tenshi spoke as she kicked down the entrance door and ran off with the talisman. Suddenly the real Tenshi came in behind Moro. She was sloppily dressed. She rushed so her clothes were on backwards.

"Th..thats not me! Mo..moro I would never s..say that."

Tenshi spoke as the evil doppelganger ran at full speeds. Tenshi was so confused. What has happened?


----------



## Kenju (Mar 28, 2012)

Kenju Tohno said:


> *Akise Nara*
> _Arc/Zero_
> *Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*
> 
> ...



*Akise Nara*
_Arc/Zero_
*Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*

*On This Night, There Is Nothing - Passing Life *

The flow of the words exchanged, sparks the dim light for Akise Nara. His speechless voice causes Yoihara to think that he's plotting something. He shouldn't underestimate this person, kid or not he has the ability of using that mind to turn around unpleasant situations. Then again, he's only an amateur, so there isn't much even he can do here. The easily given answer to Akise opens up, from what he's just received, he himself must have a 'large existence'.

The proof here is that he's still alive and breathing right now. That's at least something he can be happy about, but it's not like he wants to jump with joy over it. Not that he would do that....or even be able to as of now. Under the night sky, the two walk as dull as their choice of fashion color. Akise's green eyes stare at the tall back of his kidnapper in front of him.

 No matter how much he stares, it will do nothing at all for him. He's only doing it to help stay focused and calm as his body receives none of his commands. 

"It's getting dark,"

"You're right, 'Genius Detective'. I should set up camp somewhere around here."

The brown hat-wearing kidnapper gives a reply that the boy surely didn't expect. He thought he was going to get an answer along the lines of 'I don't need sleep'. Well what he does know is that this guy is at least him. In any case...this is just what he needs right now. Sleep is the perfect time when one is the most defenseless out of any time. 

However, with such an elite-looking shinobi, would he let such a thing carelessly happen?

The answer is simply,

"I hope your little sleeping habit doesn't take into affect. That would be incredibly unpleasant for both of us,"

No.

With only the glove-covered finger pointed at his forehead, Akise's body is rattled like a shake and is rendered helpless. Whatever strength he had is quickly slipping out of his body as he feet lets the boy crumble to the grass plain. As his eyelids shut down, such a scene reminds him of another unpleasant event that happened just before...

_
......

Images, images, images, images....

Lonely child, 
Limitless rain
Red-painted bodies
Inked heart
Dark corner,
No Savior
No Hero
Bugs
Thousands of bugs
Weakness
Confusion
Everything taken away
Flood
Emptiness
Death awaits
Tears, tears, tears, tears, tears, tears, tears, tears, tears, tears.....

So many tears



That night, There were tears that drowned even the rain... 




_​


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro heard the wind go by her as Tenshi came in as she would never called her wolves muts who had fleas. She pulled her own tailsman off her neck as it started to glow. She turn into a large snow leopard. She ran out of the door with her wolves. Her wolves and her four feet ran as fast as they could to catch up to Tenshi's twin as their feet was light in airy on the snowey ground. It would be hard for anyone to hear there feet on the snow covered path. As they ran they crouched as low as they could go they leaped and pounced hard on Tenshi's twin that was evil.

They circled the evil twin, as Moro turned back into human, her feet felt she was on ice. She did not know where the tailsman went on the icey pond at all as she activated her sharingan to look around as she spotted the tailsman sitting next to a hole in the ice pond. She know she could not be in this fight at all it was not hers to deal with at all. She only could stall till the yang Tenshi should show up, she was only destraction to start this fight, she was thinking that Tenshi was not far behind her at all.

"Yang, this your fight. You have to stand up to your Yin Tenshi, you have to face your fears. By the first step of doing that is taking down your yin side. Nobody is always going to be there for you to help you out, you have to stand up to yourself and put your life on the line. If you can't kill you can always heal someone who really needs it. I will not lead yourside for now, I help out when you need or I see you losing i will step in." Moro braced herself as for a open palm attack on her body, to react quickly to not indure any damage to her charka points.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 28, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​
_Noctis Ranen_​In the very center of the Interior Sector, the King's throne lies there. It is a building that stands out from the other buildings and monuments the accomplishments and remembrance of the clan's founder, Dahn Ranen. There inside is the 500 year throne of which the clan founder used to sit in. Right behind the throne, lies the sword in which the clan leader once held in his bare hands. The sword that helped him achieved victory through the clan wars he had been through. The Virtus Falchion is the sword that lies there. 

"_Prompto, why is this person attacking my home? You seem to know about this situation more than I do._"

The group of five consisting of Noctis, Ifrit, Gladiolus, Ignis & the new comer, Prompto, sped through the Interior Sector approaching the King's throne right in the very middle. Prompto, among the group of five, had his reasons not to tell him about his intentions or anything more than he said. The rest of the group eyeballed Prompto waiting to hear an answer to the Ranen Prince's question.

"There's a time for everything. But right now, I honestly don't know. There are other things I know about, but I'd rather not say now. It'll take a while to explain, so we'll burn that bridge when we get there."

"_Prompto, was it? These creatures are called Fal'cie, correct? From the legends, I heard they cannot exist in this world. But they somehow overcome that rule...._"

Ifrit butted into the insightful conversation knowing the answer to the man's question.

"*Take a chill pill, I'll answer this............ I don't know.*"

Suddenly the rest of the group felt their head in pain like an anvil dropped on them. 

"_Ifrit! Why would you answer if you didn't know?!_"

"*Hold on guys, I didn't finish... I don't know, the legends are somewhat true unless the ones who created them spawned them here. But it won't make any sense to think those divine ones are against a human clan. So that's basically how it works.*"

"_Wait Ifrit, how do you know all of this?_"

"*Well, I'm a Fal'cie too.*"

Suddenly Noctis felt empty inside as Ifrit explicitly blurted his origin. Ignis, Prompto and Gladiolus was speechless to what the Flame Behemoth had said.

"_Wait your one of them?! Now that I think of it, I found it odd that you didn't remind me of any animal I could think of._"

"Wait, a actual Fal'cie was with us the entire time?! Wait... if your Noctis's summoning that means......"

Prompto knew about Espers, but he had stopped himself from what he was about to say. He would then have to take a few moments to explain what they were which wouldn't be wise to do right now. Noctis sighed to see Ifrit speak about something he shouldn't have. But since it was already done, he didn't waste any effort to come up with an excuse to cover for it. 

"*Something wrong with that?... Oh shiit.. Well I can't hide it now... Sorry Kid...*"

Realizing his mistake, he mindlessly revealed his kind when Noctis specifically told him to keep it to himself.

"_Whatever, let's just continue moving... We're wasting time.._"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 28, 2012)

But it was then until they had reached the core of the Kingdom of Caelum. The King's throne was behind the giant uniquely designed gates. That place was supposedly where the person behind this assault was after. 

"*Wait! The smell in the air is different from back where the Fal'cie was. I can smell something very rotten inside that building. It must be the asshole behind this whole thing!*"

The group halted from running any further as they heard what Ifrit said. Prompto then strangely kneeled towards the ground feeling the texture of the stone below him. His eye's began to glow darkened cyan, the complete opposite colour of Noctis's eyes when he activates his Surigan. 

Darkness began to form out of Prompto's hand swirling around the stone he placed his hand on. After a few seconds, he returned to a normal state without his cyan coloured eyes. Ignis grew suspicious as he had seen this, Gladiolus and Ifrit were both awing in amazement, while Noctis felt almost indifferent but slightly curious to what Prompto had just done.

"He's here. I got no doubt about. We should quickly move while he's occupied or we'll lose a chance like this."

They all nodded in agreed, as they continued running towards the King's Throne. 

Upon reaching the Kingdom, Ignis and Gladiolus immediately noticed the two lifeless Ranen Guards laying on the ground with pool of blood surround both.

"_Argo! Barial! Shit! They can't be dead..._"

Gladiolus ran towards the two corpses in front of the opened Front Gates and denied to believe what he had seen. Ifrit approached behind him and sniffed the air yet again.

"*The smell of their blood is still fresh. It wasn't too long ago the asshole came and attacked them.*"

"_No... It can't be true... Argo and Barial are the top guards in the clan. If this man were to take them both on at the same time, and killed them then...._"

"_This man is truly powerful. It is unfortunate that both of them had to be his victims... I can't imagine him defeating the two either, but this man is powerful enough to control these Fal'cie to do his bidding, so doubting him wouldn't be very wise._"

Ignis then also approached Gladiolus, as he mournfully looked at the lifeless bodies. Clenching his teeth out of anger, he quickly ran past them and through the front gates into a wide open area leading to a set of stairs. Upon those set of stairs were two Statues on each side of entrance to the Throne. 

"_They undeservedly died. This man killed them for his own goal.... I will not let that slip past me..._"

"_Wait Noctis, you can't recklessly approach him!_"

Ifrit chased after the boy who approached the stairs up ahead. 

"*Wait up kid! You can't just fight him alone. You saw how he easily slaughtered those two back there! We gotta do this as a team!*"

Both Ifrit had made it past Noctis halted him from preceding any further at the top of the stairs while Prompto, Gladiolus and Ignis had made their way to both of them. 

"Crap, somethings coming from above!"

Quickly reacting to his own hunter instincts, Prompto felt the presence of another. As he did, a giant behemoth had landed in between them. The behemoth haven't noticed Noctis and Ifrit as it focused on the three in it's sight. 

"*Wait... That's a Elite Behemoth! Why is it attacking us?! They're supposed to be the ones that protect the weak. Unless.... he's being controlled!*"

Ifrit had remembered more of his forgotten past just by looking at his own kind. The Flame Behemoth was just a part of the species underneath the category Behemoth. The Behemoth species also consisted of the other four elements of nature, while the one's marked Elite watched over the five different element nature behemoths. The Elite Behemoth's were the guardians and preservers of peace in their species, their goal was to protect as they avoided causing violence at all costs. Having remembered this, Ifrit enraged more and more as he thought of the idea of the Fal'cie being mindlessly controlled. 

"_Ifrit, what are you talking about?_"

"*Kid, this guy is forcing the Fal'cie to attack us, I know now that they aren't doing this willfully on their own!*" 

The behemoth below the stairs fierce-fully roared at the three others.

"_Crap... I don't have time for this..._"

Ignis couldn't possibly ignore the threat in front of them, there was no other option to fight. But if they had done that, they would have easily let the man behind this assault get away. Another constraint was not having the Prince risk his life for such a thing.

"_Hey Ignis, you got a plan or what?_"

"Are we seriously gonna fight this thing?! The guy is right there inside, and we are just gonna let him go?"

Many decisions had plagued his mind but he knew the most optimal decision involved risking the Prince. He corrected his glasses as he faced the stone ground.

"_Prince Noctis! Go on ahead with Ifrit. We'll take care of this creature ourselves. However, don't you dare get yourself killed in doing so. Stall him until reinforcements arrive, you simply cannot win against a person of that caliber. So don't engage him head on!_"

The Prince didn't have the will to leave his comrades behind, but having Ignis's approval was enough for his reason to do so.

"I'll do everything I can, Ignis.... Let's go, Ifrit!"

"*I'll make sure I make this asshole pay for manipulating my own kind, Ignis!*"

Both of them ran inside as they had separated from the three facing the enraged Behemoth. Once Ignis had heard the sounds of their movement distance away, he summoned his Weapons of Crystallis, but instead he let those weapons orbit around him.

"So I guess we're fighting after all. Eh, I'll believe in Noct, even though I met him a couple hours ago.... Oh shit..."

"_Heh, you really are just a stranger aren't you? Eh doesn't matter, as long as you choose to help us, I don't care what you do._"

Gladiolus pounded his fists together while smiling confidently. Prompto didn't expect that kind of reaction from Gladiolus, but strangely he expected it. Taking the Tanegashima Rifle attached to his back, he loaded whatever spheres he had in his ammo pack and aimed it at the Behemoth's face.

"Game on!"

Both sides had started the battle, as Noctis and Ifrit desperately approached the innards of the King's Throne.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Main*
_Useless. I just cant do it._

Tenshi watched as both Moro and the yin Tenshi stared each other down. Yang Tenshi heard what Moro said. Was it true. Could she really do it. Could she really fight. The yang Tenshi did a fighting stance.

"Ahaha. You dont get it Moro. Tenshi courage and confidence comes from anger or protecting someone. She knows you can protect your self. And since anger is a negative emotion I have it. Look at her face. Yang Tenshi looks like a dumb puppy. She probably never knew she had bottled up evil in her."

"Sh..shut up."

Both Tenshi charged at each other. They both drew there steel fans as it clashed. Yang Tenshi opened her fans as the yin Tenshi fans were closed and looked like a knife. The knife went through the hole in the fan and yang Tenshi smiled. She was doing it.

The yang Tenshi waved her fan to the left causing Yin Tenshi fan to hit a tree. Meaning it was two fans on one. As Yang Tenshi tried to strike again she did the same thing! Copying her move Yang Tenshi lost her fan.

"One fan."

"On one fan."


Both Tenshi charged there selves at each other. Little did Yin Tenshi not know that Yang Tenshi had a plan. As they closed in Yang Tenshi used chakara infusion technique and manipulated the fan to go in the air while she was holding it. This caused Tenshi to tilt upward as the fan carried her upwards.

Her feet stuck the Yin Tenshi in the face. Was she doing it. Was she winning. Yin Tenshi wiped the snow out of her face. She still had that smile. Yang Tenshi charged at Yin Tenshi.

"You failed to notice my shadow clone sneaking up on Moro."

"What!"

Yang Tenshi quickly turned around to see nothing behind Moro. Where was she. Suddenly Tenshi was low kicked and then air palmed into a tree. Her back slammed against it knocking the air out of her. Tenshi began coughing. Dammit. She was fooled. The impact to the ground cause powdered snow to completely cover Tenshi and the tree.

"Hahaha. That takes care of that. You must care for Moro Yang Tenshi to lower your guard to save her. You will always be weak. And people will always save you. Maybe if I kill you then you would not have to be saved anymore."

The Yin Tenshi closed her fans making it look like a dagger. She threw it along with the piercing power of chakara infusion technique. She was going to destroy Yang Tenshi heart.

"Now your father will have a heir. A heir he wanted. He just deals with you. His smile is fake. He thinks your worthless. All the times he said he was proud was lies!"

The Yang Tenshi smiled. She raised up a hand as the closed steel fans hit her hand. A horrible sound of bone piercing was heard. The fan went right through yang Tenshi hand and pierced the tree. Yang Tenshi was stuck. And her right hand was highly injured as the bone was pierced and she was bleeding a lot. But Yang Tenshi was smiling.  

"You see Yin Tenshi. There is one thing you will never understand. And its sad. Because someone you will never understand is me!"

*Poof*

"No way! How! A shadow clone!"

Tenshi quickly landed a chakara mash technique on her spinal cord. The burst of chakara penetrating her from the inside damaged the spinal cord. But Tenshi put little chakara in it for it to temporally damage it. And medical ninjutsu could always fix it up at that simple injury. The yin Tenshi fell.

"When I fell on the ground. The powdered snow provided coverup as it emerged in the air."

The Yang Tenshi grabbed the tiger talisman. She held it up as it glowed. Suddenly a flash of black and white flickered. The last flicker of light was grey. And there was one Tenshi. Tenshi ran up to Moro and hugged her.

"M..moro I d..did it!"


----------



## Kenju (Mar 28, 2012)

Kenju Tohno said:


> *Akise Nara*
> _Arc/Zero_
> *Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*
> 
> ...


*Akise Nara*
_Arc/Zero_
*Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*

*Unnatural Awakening - Dim Morning *

The not so normal Nara child reveals the green eyes behind the thin lids of his skin. Immediately he's brought into a bright light causes his eyes to shake and block the rays. He can't raise his hand to fend against the light because, just like the rest of his body, it's too bust ignoring him. The only action that his body takes is walking, which he wishes could do less of right now. Having awakened from his slumber, Akise closes his left eye to block out the morning sun to his left.

As the same as yesterday, there's the tall brown cap-wearing man in front of him. Most likely after knocking the boy out, he had taken his own rest and woke to bring them into the same pattern as yesterday. On the side note though, the young Detective can vaguely remember the visions from last night. Of course, they were dreams that he had, as such it had placed him into a bit of a sour mood. 

Akise Nara was a person of truth, therefore being presented with something like a dream that traps him inside of a lie, he can't help but hate having them. He has to admit though, even though he can hardly remember it, the dream he had was awkward. He doesn't remember any other dreams or events in his life that connect to that one. Well, trying to figure out a lie was one of Akise's strong suits, but this one would get him nowhere right now. 

"So we're taking where we left off last night before you suddenly knocked me out cold. That jutsu you're keeping under wraps must be important for you to keep on using it. Are you so afraid of a immobile kid that you have to waste you're chakra just to put him out? You don't seem like one of those that likes to show off. You Get It?"

"Just what are you trying yo say, Akise Nara?"

"That your physical attributes might just small compared to this technique, your scrawniness only backs that claim up. And by you constantly ignoring my questions of your jutsu, I can say this is probably your most valuable ones and telling anyone about it would bring you at a disadvantage. So this jutsu here might just be your only one that's a real threat, "

Yoihara receives the treatment that was much different than before without taking a look at the boy, only walking forward down the designated path he's chosen.

"..A bold statement, Detective,but you're more lively than yesterday..."

Having had something of his own revealed, Akise can't help but respond back to it.

".....You should know the reason right? I hate dreams, they're just a cage that traps you inside of a lie. You Get It?"

"....I see then,"

He finishes off with only that, acting in the manner that Akise has already expected of him. There's nothing left to be said from this person, that's how he is now. Akise however, will make this day different from the last.

"It's same as yesterday, you aren't so dull that you hope to make this trip dull do you?"

"I didn't make this to be a joy ride....If you do want some excitement though, there is the market place we're heading to. "

Yoihara replies, realizing that he was actually baby sitting. Something he'd rather not do, especially since he wasn't fond of kids. Their existence had started out small, so there was no point in taking any interest in them. It was at that time Akise Nara had noticed the small village just up ahead. Judging by it's size, it surely does seem to be fit for a market area.

"I'm sure you know what I'll do if you try anything, Akise Nara"

"I'm sure you'll knock me out without any sort of flavor in it at all, like you usually do."
​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 28, 2012)

A dark boardroom? Three of the world?s most powerful men meet in secret with their aides at their side? Two of them we?ve met before they are the Modified Hero, Mao Matonoshi, and the Master of the Sharingan, Rakiyo Uchiha. The third man we have never met before but rest assured to have a seat at this table he too must have an extraordinary power. What could these three men be planning, what is this mysterious enclave about?

?Hello Dr.Mao and salutations to you as well our esteemed colleague from the West, Proteus. We have much business to discuss in light of new developments do we not?? 

The first one to speak was the man who had brought them both here, Rakiyo Uchiha. He seemed to take the lead of this meeting, not because he was any higher than the other two men. No they were partners and as such they were all equals in their endeavors, however it was time for a discussions to be had.

?I have procured the Jinchuuriki known as Seigrein Senju, he is the boy who possessed the three-tailed Turtle, the Sanbi. The opportunity presented itself when the boy willingly broke the seal and unleashed the beast in its true form. Because he attacked on my land I was able to impress him under martial law. I have obtained the first key and will be turning him over to Dr.Mao at the conclusion of this meeting. How is the progress on _it_ coming along??

?Well with the my science and the mysticism of our partner from the West it would seem that we have made some real progress. I think now that we actually have one of these Bijuu it will be much easier to advance. However you have to understand Rakky, I?m a scientist not a sorcerer and well what you?re asking for??

?It is something I?m sure a man of your immense talents can make manageable. Old friend if any of our goals are to come to fruition you must find a way to make _it_. Bringing in Proteus was done in order for us to bring another unique perspective to this enclave.?

?You call it an enclave and I call it a super legion of a secret society of bad men who wish to spread doom and take over the world because they?re super villains.? 

Mao could not help but giggle at the snide comment made by the woman with feline features by his side. She had quite the mouth on her, this Kokonoe.

?Now that we have one of the Bijuu what about the progress of the boy? I?m aware that he was given a form of the Berserker program in order to expedite his learning curb, but the reports from my advance scouts were not as impressive as I would have hoped. He is a truly interesting phenomena but no substance has come of such an expensive asset.?

The man known as Proteus spoke for the first time. His voice had a regal strength behind it, the kind that one would expect of a leader. His features were somewhat different from Mao or Rakiyo, he seemed to be of a different ethnicity from them altogether as his skin tone was much fairer and his facial structure was more angular than theirs.

?Well in regards to Project Viper, I will be taking him once he comes back from deployment. As the one with the most similar abilities to him it would make sense that I take him directly. Dr. Mao has given us the raw materials but I must mold him. That brings me to another issue. What of the Berserker Project? What?s our progress on that front? No doubt you have made advancements given your new case studies.?

Mao unraveled a scroll on the boardroom table. With a poof a rather thick set of folders appeared. He slid over two of the folders to Proteus and Rakiyo.

?I have made great progress installing the Berserker Program into two other interesting subjects. One is from the Ice Fae clan, Ivery, and the other is our most advanced Berserker code-named Raven. Their battle outputs are absolutely exceptional. I was forced to use just over 5% of my own battle efficiency just to overcome the Ivery.?

?Very interesting indeed. You seem to have yielded better results from the Ivery and this Raven than from Zero Enma. I must say Rakiyo he is becoming quite the disappointment in light of this new information??

?That is not all entirely true about young Zero. He has been instrumental in creating the basis for a new device that will completely change the landscape of the Shinobi world. Once it is complete I will need both you to assist me in implementing it. It is the weapon we need to count act that other group? Speaking of which I noticed that they had another Mugenshi, Proteus.?

Mao looked intently at the foreigner, this Proteus; he studied his face trying to detect a reaction to the news about one of his clansmen allying with their competitors. He observed as Proteus? facial nodes changed from calm to calmly surprised, his eye brows arching in shock the only give away.

?No that is impossible. All of my flock is accounted for. There is no way. My people are a very tight knit group. It would be impossible for them to hide a trek to these lands from me. Impossible.?

?I saw him with my own eyes. He was interrogating young Zero and was about to kill him. Are you sure you know nothing of this person. It stands to reason that they might have a rogue Mugenshi. They have a rogue Uchiha and Rakiyo keeps a mighty tight ship. I didn?t engage him under the premise that he was one of yours. And I am never mistaken when placing people to a clan. I am a genius after all.?

?Even if there is a rogue Mugenshi it does not matter. Tell me more of this new device you?ve invented. I?m very curious??

?Now now Rakiyo. Allow me to surprise you. I need to finish the prototype then initiate a trial run. You know how these things are. But I assure the both of you the Chinkonkyoku Taihou will be ready in...?

He raised his ring, middle, and index finger making the gesture for the number three.

?Three Years. With or without the other keys it will be ready.?

?Three years?we?ve waited this long what?s another three years gentleman. Proteus I will be ceding over control of the Uchiha clan over to you in my absence. My aide has been briefed and will be assisting you. Accommodations have been made for Dr.Mao to use the Uchiha territory for a new more advanced laboratory. This will allow maximum efficiency for both of you to work together. I?ll be taking Zero Emna with me while I search for the other keys. Gentleman we are close to making history. The time is almost upon us. Good luck to you both. Meeting Adjourned.?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 29, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​
_Noctis Ranen_​_~The Light of the Night Sky~_​
"_This blade.... It looks just like the one he struck me down with long ago.... Dahn Ranen... How you have left the Ranens with hopeless legacies. This clan as the rest will never survive for long... Though It is kind of ironic to see Etro's last life here again, but I can't help to imagine that I have been blind for not realizing any sooner._"

Holding up the Virtus Falchion in his hands, he carefully examined the blade as Darkness roamed around it. The man's eyes had a darkish Cyan glow while he was inspecting only to result in a disappointing manner. 

"_So it is a dud in the end... This sword doesn't compare to Dahn Ranen's sword. It's just a pathetic imitation. How disappointing.... I was sure her last light was in this weapon..._"

"_Are.. you the one behind this assault?_"

A voice from behind had been heard from behind the white robed man. The man turned around and devilishly smirked as both eyes had met. 

"_Well, if it isn't the young Ranen Prince? You're not even worthy of showing your face to a superior being such as myself. Run along and wait for your death to come..._"

Noctis bared his teeth and tightened his fists as the man avoided answering his simple question.

"_I'll ask you this once more.... Are you or are you not the man behind this assault?!_"

The white robed man couldn't help more chuckle at this boy's pathetic resistance. 

"_Yes, I am the person who purposely assaulted your little Kingdom. It was amusing to see this clan fall to their knees during the mayhem. I also enjoyed manipulating the minds of the Fal'cie. Who knew such creatures can be so useful!_"

The beast of flames, standing beside Noctis, couldn't hold his anger inside. He showed his bare teeth as he viciously growled but as his anger reached the extent where he was about to give into his anger. But instead, Ifrit made an sudden outburst.

"*You bastard! You're controlling the Fal'cie aren't you?! You even lowered yourself to controlling my own kind! I'll fucking kill you!*"

Ifrit was ready to attack, but Noctis urged him not to do so. He had to find out this man's intentions before making his assault toward him.

"_Why did you attack my Kingdom? How did you get the Fal'cie to the human world?! What do you want with the Virtus Falchion?!_"

"_You mean this meaningless mimic?_"

The man threw the blade onto the ground like a piece of garbage in front of the boy as he grinned in disappointment. 

"_I can tell you this, that is trash that you Ranen's continue to worship. It is nothing more than a fake. And you should tell your little dog there to keep his mouth shut in front of a god bearing being._"

After looking carefully at Ifrit, he noticed that it was a Flame Behemoth, from the Fal'cie. The man thought to himself about how could a mere child gain a Fal'cie from this world. But thinking about the only other possibility for that to happen, he decided to play with them only to confirm his assumptions. However, Noctis felt angrier and angrier seeing the Holy Weapon of Dahn Ranen being treated like garbage to the man in front of him. He denied the possibility of it being fake, it was like telling him an Apple is not an Apple. 

"*A dog?! That's it you fucker! Kid, Your not stopping me! I'm gonna ram his insides!*"

"_Ifrit, No!_"

The blazing beast charged at the robed man raising his clawed fist towards his chest. But during the time of his charge, the man smiled expecting things to turn his way.

"Good, your in the mood spilling blood.."

A giant summoning seal had formed right in front the man, revealing a giant Behemoth passing through it overseeing the insignificant Flame Behemoth charging directly at it. 



"*Thats-*"

Ifrit immediately covered himself with his clawed fists as the giant behemoth shot the flamed beast backwards into a wall with a simple swing of it's clawed fist. 

"_Ifrit!_"

"_I'm sorry, but I'm not in the mood to fight. I'd rather entertain myself for the time being._"

The mysterious robed man stepped back as he sat, with his legs crossed, on the throne Dahn Ranen once used to sit on. Just by seeing this, Noctis had to fight as his pride of his clan was getting stepped on. 

"_You bastard... How dare you insult the Virtus Falchion and now you even wrongfully sit in the throne our founder once did? Prepare yourself!_"

The behemoth had blocked the vision of the man as it fiercely roared at the angered boy. He wouldn't be able to confront the man without getting past this behemoth and worst yet Ifrit was down. 

"_My Behemoth is eager to play, would you mind doing so?_

"_Damnit.... Looks like I have no choice!_"

Bright red eyes had shone from the very same eyes of the Ranen Prince as the Weapon of Aries, Libra, and Capricorn all materialize within the same second orbiting his presence. Noctis couldn't lose this battle, not to the one who insulted his own clan.

The behemoth charged, but right before Noctis leaped into the air grabbing the Weapon of Libra from the arsenal of weapons orbiting him, and attempted to perform the same attack he did with the serpent like dragon. As he looked 5 seconds into the future, he exactly could predict the Behemoth's location of it's clawed fist.

But as Noctis strike downwards, avoiding the predicted position of the enemy's attack, something strange happened. The Behemoth had not struck where Noctis predicted it to strike, it had struck directly where Noctis had moved to. 

"_What?!_"

The beast's fist impacted his chest, causing him to violently fly across the area and slammed his back against the stone wall. In doing so, Noctis had dropped down with the stone ground breaking his fall from 5 meters above. Struggling to get up, he felt an excruciating amount of pain from his spine but he was still in the state to be able to move. Like always he held his pain instead while clenching his teeth.

"_H-how did the Behemoth not strike where I predicted? I imaged the exact position the Behemoth would have struck, but it saw through my prediction somehow and hit me.... How can that be possible, the Surigan always predicts the correct strikes, it cannot flaw....._"

The boy had started to cough out blood from his mouth while thinking in his head. Wiping the blood running down his face, he looked at the robed man smirking sinfully. 

"_Your Surigan will not be effective in this fight. Are you crippled and helpless without it? Hah, then your death should be expected soon than you think._"

"_Is what this man saying true? I cannot see any seals or ever see him performing any. How could he cancel the effects of my Kekkei Genkai? It's just not possible._"

It was then Noctis realized the man's eyes were unusually shining Darkened Cyan, the same as Prompto's eyes during that one moment not too long ago. Could this mean that Prompto was somehow connected to this man? Prompto had came here for his own objective, and that he needed to follow Noctis and the rest to carry out his plans. As of now, Noctis could only assume but he could see it was a very likely possibility.

The problem was that his Surigan wasn't able to correctly predict the five seconds to come. Was this eye technique preventing his Surigan? It couldn't be possible since an eye technique such as that doesn't exist in this world, or exist from his knowledge or anyone's knowledge in general. 

"_Th-those... eyes... Are they ... canceling out... my Surigan...._"

Breathing heavily, Noctis was reaching exhaustion as he spoke with difficulty. The man behind the Behemoth smiled. 

"_You are a sharp one, young Prince. But can you determine what these eyes are doing to prevent your Kekkei Genkai?_"

The Behemoth then rapidly charged at the exhausted boy, only to slam it's giant clawed fist down upon him. However, the result didn't turn out to be what it should have. In fact, Noctis wasn't harmed at all from the recent attack. But the clawed fist had struck something. Ifrit had been holding back the Behemoth's attack with both his arms struggling to overpower the beast.

"*Kid, I don't get downed so easily. We're gonna win this fight, so let's do this!*"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 29, 2012)

Confidence reentered the boy's eyes as he saw Ifrit putting his all to avoid another powerful strike from the giant Behemoth. And the fact that the man had mentioned him being crippled without his Crystal Foresight ability wasn't entirely true. Before Noctis activated his Surigan, he won most of his battles strategically. His situation right now is just a reminder of how he used to fight. 

The boy had rapidly formed hand seals in which he then slammed his palm into the stone ground.

"*Lightning Release!*"

Lightning streams burst out of his arm and into the earth detecting the presence and change in Chakra Nature. His old instincts had came back to him as he carefully observed the Behemoth's movements. As soon as the Behemoth moved it's other clawed fist, Noctis immediately reacted.

"_Oh, a change in strategy?_"

"_Ifrit, his other fist is closing in, let go of the one your guarding against and quickly hold back the other._"

Noctis had a few seconds to take out it's how harming it's vision. And within that time, he was sure to pinpoint his next attack. As Noctis ordered, the flamed beast had guarded the other strike heading Noctis's way with all the strength left in his arms. 

"*Now KID!*"

Lightning release burst out of the boy's right hand as it began to form stabilized itself into a distinct lance. While doing so, the boy had jumped onto the beasts arm just as Ifrit had blocked it's giant fist. With Noctis riding up it's arm, he aimed his electric lance into the Behemoth's eye with a sure chance of hitting. 

In that certain moment, something similar from the last attempt had happened. The man's eyes had grown brighter triggering a unfortunate move to be made against the jet black haired boy. Before Noctis even realized, the Behemoth was able to blow Ifrit away crashing against the nearby wall, as it's clawed fist directly aimed for Noctis. All of this had happened within a matter of a single second, and in that second all Noctis was able to do is leap toward the Behemoth's face. 

Something strange had occurred during that moment, it was like the Behemoth had moved faster than him, or had slowed down time. 

The Lux Tenebras, a Kekkei Genkai that belonged to the Nullam clan. The Kekkei Genkai has the ability to slow time itself down within an certain radius. Just like the Surigan, the Lux Tenebras uses shards of a crystal, not the shards from the Eternus Crystallis but the Eternus Nox. The Shards of Nox was used to make this possible, instead of Foresight, it manipulates the Earth time cycle of one area only affecting those around  the user. With this power, it can flaw the Surigan's foresight prediction and reduce it's chance to predict the next five seconds by %50.

Upon realization of this Kekkei Genkai, he noticed the man's smirk as his eyes shined the dark Cyan towards the Ranen Prince. The sound of Noctis's chest shattering as the impact of the clawed fist was occurred, sent the boy flying straight towards a pillar, then dropping onto the floor front first.

Attempting to rise up again, the boy wasn't able to do so. He could only crawl with his arms available to barely move. The rest of his body was about to fail him. The Virtus Falchion was seen laying on the ground in front of his eyes.  Trying to raise his head while on the floor, he had seen Ifrit unconscious against the cracked wall. As Noctis attempted to rise up, he screamed in horrific pain where all he did was stood up with his remaining strength only to fall back against a wall, heavily breathing. Blood ran down his temple and exhaustion had taken over him. 

Hope was reaching it's end as Noctis had no options left to fight back or even  escape.

The man behind the creature had menacingly smirked. 

"_So this is the extent of the Ranen Prince? How very disappointing...Kill him._" 

Those words had been heard by the giant behemoth idly standing by in front of the man. The Behemoth rose it's vicious and sharp claws about to slam down upon the Prince like a gullotine descending down to cut off it's victim's head. 

"_My true path..... It looks I won't be able to reach the end of it... I'm sorry mom... 

I... failed.. as.. a.. Ranen...._"

A familiar, angelic voice was heard from above.

"_Noctis Lucis Ranen!_"​









​
It had come from within the light that shone down upon him. Noctis looked above in shock. 

"_I acknowledge you as my Gatekeeper!_"​
"_Gatekeeper?_​"

"_If you are truly worthy of the position, then read aloud the pledge._"

"_The pledge?_"​
For some odd reason, he had an idea what she had been talking about. The black haired boy spotted the Virtus Falchion on the ground. He picked it up seeing the symbols transcribed on it's blade turn to legible words. These words formed a question of fate. With the last of his willpower, he opened his mouth.

_I ask of thee._

~

~

~​










​

_Art thou good nor bad?_​

The light from above descended in front of confused boy revealing some kind of gateway emanating distinct light. The weapon in his hands lifted itself into the air, reacting to the gateway

_Nay, I am the world..._

~

~

~

_The World that makes them both exist._​



*CLICK*​
The sound of doors opening was heard. Mysterious light burst shining outwards from the gateway that had opened itself revealing another world. In that instant, Noctis knew what he had to do, he filled his eyes with sheer confidence and courageously reached inside with his right arm. His eye's could now see inside this mysterious world. The woman from his dreams revealed herself below.


​

A golden sphere was brought up only to be grasped tightly by Noctis, and pulled out of the world of light like life being pulled onto itself.

_Realm of Etro's Eternal Light, Warden of the 3 forbidden shards of Crystallis..._​
Noctis raised the arm that held the golden sphere inside and released it into the air. The golden sphere merged with the Virtus Falchion filling it with life. The Falchion then orbitted gracefully around it's chosen wielder.

_Open the Gates to Power!_
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 29, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I know you could do it, would you like to join Tengoku? It is a anti war organzation and you be perfect for our team. It is your choice, heiress. I don't call the shots of other peoples lives only mine life that I choose for myself."

Moro staggered back from Tenshi as she was not used to being hugged or touched by other people.Her wolves know their was more to Moro then anyone else knowed about her that well set for Ikki, and there are somethings that he does not know about her. Moro waited for Tenshi's answer as they walked back to the house she was renting. She did not smelled Romulus around or hear him growled, she was thinking he went off to find more wolves again. Moro did not know what else to say to Tennshi, she guessed Tenshi had to start the conversation again.

"So what else do you want to talk about?"


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2012)

*~The Winds of Change~*


Smoke  rose into the air, as screams of chaos and death came crashing through  the ear drums of the surrounding clans. Weapons clashed, blood had been  spilled, and wars were about to begin. Inside a small forest a man could  be seen lying on the ground, withering in pain, as his attacker  continued lashing out on him. He had been bleeding out, which had flowed  down his muscular body, dripping down onto the cold dark ground  underneath himself. His eyes clenched shut, trying to ignore his  surroundings and his attacker, only knowing that he had failed. Finally  his head had been smashed into the ground which lay under him, erupting  into a small crater.

Weakly, he opened a single eye, and peered  towards the women that had beat him into the ground. There was no doubt  about who she had been, and what she had wanted. Pushing up from the  ground, his arm came to his side, and lifted his torso, only to be  knocked down once again. The sadistic smile from the women could tell  she was only playing, to gain amusement, but even so he hadn't become  frustrated. He knew he was completely powerless against her, but it  hadn't been due to strength, it was something else. Not moving his  implanted face, he muttered to the women:

​"Even  if you try to use this reason to bring justification to your actions,  all you're truly doing is bringing chaos to the world. If you don't stop  then---"

Before he could  finish the women's foot planted itself ontop of the man's head, forcing  him to eat the dirt that had been lying in wait underneath his cold  body. Seeing this sight simply gave her delight, she couldn't help but  laugh ecstatically at viewing this man's wretched state, simply something that most wouldn't see.

"Unfortunately  it is the victor who decides what is right or what is wrong. Simply  stating that what I'm doing is the opposite of what I want won't get us  no where. I'll achieve my goal if we win, that's all there is to it. The  weak die and convictions die with them. Surly you had witnessed this  story before haven't you? When you stole me from my father ages ago!  Even if you were on the victorious side that time."

Trees had sprouted around the  women's legs, only for her to simply disappear before they could  completely wrap around her. The man stood up, wiping the blood that had  emerged off his face. Looking through the smoke filled sky he peered  over to the women who had jumped to the top of a large tree, with the  moon shining directly behind her. The women raised her right arm, and  quickly black like clouds formed from her finger tips, and extended  throughout the night sky. She twirled her index finger, before  announcing:

"Even  though in the end you decided to sacrifice yourself to save your clan  from utter destruction, I have decided to let you live for the time  being. Now take this as a personal warning, if you want your values to  be protected then grow stronger, make those around you stronger, you can  not survive in this world if you are weak. It's a shame I have to be  the one telling you this, since you were the one which taught me all  this---how far you have fallen. Also as you can assume, there are other  dangers afoot, do not assume that due to my generosity your clan will  survive. There may be others, weaker or stronger than I out there,  looking for the destruction of the clans. I can not speak of their  motives or goals, but do know if you stand in their way they will not  hesitate to kill every single one of you."

With  the last words, a bit bitter than usual, the women took off to the sky,  and quickly disappeared. For now the trouble had been over, but that  didn't mean it would stay away forever. Other dangers lurked,  threatening the lives of those which lay in the destroyed clans. This  man had known this already, but hearing it from another source had only  confirmed his fears. He knew they weren't alone, and soon they would be  attacked and destroyed completely. Before that happens he needed to make  sure everyone grew stronger, so that they will be able to protect their  homelands. Creating a long string of hand-signs, the man shouted, and  quickly a large tree had sprouted from the ground.

The plant had  surpassed the height of the trees surrounding in a mere matter of  seconds, however it continued to grow till it appeared as if it could  touch the moon. Quickly after the tree's rapid creation, the branches  started to expand horizontally, reaching far and wide, crossing the  large and vast landscape below. This hadn't been quite as effective as  Rakiyo's method, but it would accomplish the task at hand. Out from the  branches came a booming sound, which had transmitted into a voice,  announcing:

"My  name is Azuma Senju, and I have a message to deliver to the world.  Dangers, more than what we have perceived exist in this world; that much  should be obvious. However if we allow these dangers to take over then  we will no longer be able to accomplish our dreams, or goals, all we  will wish for at that point, is to cling onto our lives. To be able to  entrust ourselves with a future we must now make a choice, to either put  aside our goals and to focus on getting stronger so we may continue our  future, or we can continue as we have been, stealing, bargaining, and  fighting amongst each other so we can try to be satisfied, while the  enemies get stronger and stronger. Let us put aside any hatred we may  hold for each other, if we do not then our own hatred may be our own  undoing. I do not know when these evil forces will be upon us, however  we must be prepared for when they do appear. Time is of the essence, and  we are clearly at a disadvantage. This worlds fate is ultimately up to  the choices you all make, that is all."

Quickly  and quietly the massive tree crumbled into almost entirely nothing.  Azuma collapsed back on the ground, using the last of his strength  within that jutsu. He could already sense other forces at work, it would  only be a matter of time before the wheels of disaster would start to  turn. The cold air swept the leaves that had littered the ground into  the dark cloudy sky, blowing all hopes and dreams along with it.​


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

